# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Tampereen pikaratikkahanke

## JTW

> Esimerkiksi Paunun kotisivuilla olevassa raportissa: http://www.paunu.fi/pdf/raportti.pdf
> on useita virheitä ja selviä epätarkkuuksia, joilla on tarkoitus esittää sekä pikaraitiotiehanke että seudullinen joukkoliikennetoimistomalli huonossa valossa.


Onko parempi jättää julkaisematta negatiiviset puolet kokonaan? Tampereen pikaratikkauskovaisethan ei juurikaan ole halunneet julkituoda kyseisen negatiivisiä puolia joten lienee hyvä että joku harrastaa sitäkin?

Toinen asia mikä huvittaa tilanteessa on se että raideliikenteen puolustajat syyttävät jatkuvasti vastustajia objektiivisuuden puutteesta syyllistyen siihen itse täysin yhtäpaljon ellei enemminkin. Muutenkin pikaratikkauskovaisten into ja lobbaus tuntuu moninpaikoin "neuvostoliiton meininkiltä" tyyliin että kyseinen asia on se itse täydellisyys ja kaikki muita mielikuvia herättävät on vain "vääräuskoisia" tai muuten asioista tietämättömiä. Tiedä sitten kuinka objektiivisiä argumentteja Turkuun asti asian tiimoilta on tihkunut mutta itse pikaratikka keskustelutilaisuudessa olleena kaupungin edustajien lobbaus sai kohtuu surkuhupaisia piirteitä. Monista asioista ei ollut mitään konkreettista faktaa, suurimpaan osaan kysymyksistä vastattiin ympäripyöreästi vastauksilla mitkä ei kertonut kysyjälle yhtään mitään. Päällimmäisenä fiiliksenä ainakin allekirjoittaneelle jäi selkeästi se että koko hommassa onkin vain kyse siitä että se raideliikenne on saatava maksoi mitä maksoi ettei Helsingissä ja maailmalla naureskella ja pidetä Tampereen seutua ihan pöndenä. Mitään kunnon faktaa ei ollut kellään ja tuntu että kaikkinaisen tutkinnankin jälkeen kaikki oli vaan mutua. Juurikin kustannuskysymykset jotka kunnan veronmaksajalle ovat tärkein kysymys sai kaikki vastaajat siirtymään nopeasti seuraaviin kysymyksiin. Kaikkinensa koko touhusta on jäänyt erittäin vahva salailun maku.

Matkustajamäärissäkin pitkälti varmaan oletetaan että kun pikaratikka tulee niin muutamaa liikuntarajoitteista vanhusta lukuunottamatta suunnilleen kaikki linja-autonkäyttäjät vaihtaisi riemusta kiljuen pikaratikkaan ja suurin osa niistä miehistäkin jotka vierastavat linja-autoa myisivät välittömästi autonsa pois ja siirtyisivät pikaratikkaan. Niilläkään lukemillla noihin "voittoihin" olisi sula mahdottomuus päästä. Yksi erittäin tärkeä huomio on myös se minkä raideliikennettä sokeasti puolustavat aina unohtaa (tarkoituksella) paatoksessaan ottaa huomioon on yhdyskuntarakenne. Tampereella raideliikenteen toteuttaminen PKS:n tyyliin on mahdotonta koska seutu on rakentunut hyvin kauas kiskoista. Myöskään noihin edukkaisiin hintoihin ja suuriin voittoihin ei ole muistettu (tarkoituksella) laskea sitä tosiasiaa että mikäli pikaratikassa käytetään RHK:n rataverkkoa on pikaratikan "pistoihin" käytettävä huomattavat investointieurot soveltuvin osin sen lisäksi että kaikki yksityinen bussiliikenne kilpailutetaan (sosialisoidaan) pikaratikan syöttöliikenteeksi.

Tokikaan näitä kaikkia argumentteja ei kannattanekkaan tuoda julki mikäli haluaa oikeasti pitää pikaratikkaa keskusteluissa varteenotettavana vaihtoehtona Tampereen seudulla. Yksi asia mikä ylleensä myös unohtuu on se että Tampere alkaa olemaan pikaratikkansa kanssa aika yksin. Ympäristökunnat on pikkuhiljaa alkaneet kasvaneella innolla "pesemään käsiään" kyseisestä hankkeesta. Eli lopun viimeksi, varsinkin jos jossain vaiheessa rehellisesti julki tuodaan kustannusten järjetön suuruus, lienee lopputulos että Tampere on pikaratikkoineensa kokolailla yksin.




> Olen ylipäätään ollut hyvin hämmästynyt siitä, miten kielteisesti linja-autoala on suhtautunut raideliikenteen kehittämishankkeisiin. Mikäli raideliikenne kilpailutettaisiin, myös yksityiset linja-autoyrittäjät voisivat liikennöidä raideliikennettä. Tampereen selvitystenhän mukaan raideliikenteen liikennöinti olisi merkittävän voitollista (9 Me voittoa/vuosi) ja tällä voitolla voidaan kattaa pääosa bussiliikenteen tappioista (11 Me tappioita/vuosi).


Laskennallisesti. Aihetta tuli sivuttua jo tuolla ylempänä. Kukaan ei tiedä todellisia matkustamääriä etukäteen. Ja kaikkinensa pikaratikan matkustajamäärät/tulorakenne on arvioitu kovin naiivisti ja aika optimistisesti.

Mitä tulee kysymykseen liikennöitsijöiden vastaisuudesta olen luultavastikkin mahdollisimman väärä vastaamaan mutta sohaisen siittä huolimatta.

Ja mitä tulee heitoon likennöitsijöiden osallistumisesta raideliikennöintiin.....

Hehe eiköhän siihen tule toimijat jostain ulkomailta ja nimetkin saattavat olla jotain tyyliä Stagecoach Connex ym ym. Toisaalta sehän yleisesti tuntuu kilpailun suosijoiden halu olevankin että saatasiin mahdollisimman paljon ulkomaisia "kasvottomia" firmoja hoitaan liikennettä Suomeen ja mitä vähemmän kotimaisia toimijoita olisi jaloissa pyörimässä sitä parempi.

Mikä mukavinta pikaratikan tullessa saadaan Tampereella kilpailutuksen myötä myös linja-autopuolelta pois soveltuvin osin paikalliset toimijat ja Connexit ja kumppanit hoitaan se näivetetty linjuriliikenne jota vielä tarvitaan että saadaan sieltä kilometrien päästä ne ihmiset radan varteen jotka on ennen päässy kotiovelta  suoraan kaupunkiin päin.

Tulipa taas listattua pitkä rivi näitä "vääriä ja valheellisia" argumentteja liittyen pikaratikkaan jotka tosin aika monella asioihin terveellä kriittisyydellä suhtautuvilla taitaa olla jo aika kattavasti tiedossa.

Samalla pahoittelen että julkisesti otin esille että Tampereen päättäjien lempilapsen "kehitysvammat" jotka pitäisi pitää ehdottomasti salaisuutena ettei hieno isonmaailman systeemi vaan kenenkään empivän mielessä ala näyttään hölmöltä rahantuhlaukselta.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tampereella raideliikenteen toteuttaminen PKS:n tyyliin on mahdotonta koska seutu on rakentunut hyvin kauas kiskoista.


Pääkaupunkiseudulla muut radat paitsi kaukoliikenteen junaradat on rakennettu kutakuinkin yhtä aikaa asutuksen kanssa. Samoin pitäisi tehdä Tampereen seudulla, jos ratikka halutaan toteuttaa järkevästi. Missään Suomessa ei ole vielä varaa tehdä henkilöliikenteen ratoja ainostaan olemassaolevaa maankäyttöä varten, vaan valtavat rakennuskustannukset rahoitetaan osaksi uusien ratojen ympärillä olevan maan arvonnoususta. Uusia ratoja pitäisi siis tehdä esim. Tampereen kaupungin omistamiin metsiin ja rakentaa niihin sitten valtavat lähiöt, jolloin kaupunki saisi maksettua raiteet tonttimaan myynnillä. Tälläinen ajatus taisi olla aikanaan esim. Hervantaa rakennettaessa, mutta se rata jäi tekemättä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitään kunnon faktaa ei ollut kellään ja tuntu että kaikkinaisen tutkinnankin jälkeen kaikki oli vaan mutua. Juurikin kustannuskysymykset jotka kunnan veronmaksajalle ovat tärkein kysymys sai kaikki vastaajat siirtymään nopeasti seuraaviin kysymyksiin. Kaikkinensa koko touhusta on jäänyt erittäin vahva salailun maku.


On hyödyllistä ja tarpeellista arvioida julkisia hankkeita, mutta arvostelun taustaksi tulisi olla myös faktaa eikä vain tunteen paloa. Tampereen Kaupunki on teettänyt varsin runsaasti ulkopuolisia selvityksiä. Myös Mikko Laaksosen viittaamassa "Paunun selvityksessä" on arvioitu Tampereen joukkoliikennettä linja-autoliikennöitsijän näkökulmasta, mutta asiallisesti selvittäen.

JTW unohtaa sen, mikä on ollut Tampereen ratikkahankkeen lähtökohta. Se ei ole ollut uhoamisen tai näyttämisen paikka, vaan Tampereen maantieteestä johtuva ongelma liikenteen kapasiteetista Näsijärven ja Pyhäjärven välisellä kapealla kannaksella.

Tuskin JTW:kään kieltää, että Tampereen seudun kasvu merkitsee myös keskustan läpäisevän liikenteen kasvua. Tämän liikenteen kasvulle on vain kaksi perusvaihtoehtoa: henkilöautot tai joukkoliikenne. Tällä hetkellä henkilöautojen käytössä ovat Ratinan silta, Hämeenkatu (2 kaistaa), Satakunnankatu ja Paasikiven-Kekkosentie. Paikallisen joukkoliikenteen käytössä on Hämeenkadulla 2 kaistaa. Ei siis ole yllättävää, että kaupunki pyrkii ohjaamaan liikenteen kasvun mieluummin joukkoliikenteeseen kuin autoiluun, joka jo nyt käyttää moninkertaisen tilan joukkoliikenteeseen nähden, ja jolle on vaikea ja kallista löytää lisää tilaa.

Seuraavaksi tulee sitten kysymys siitä, miten joukkoliikenne hoidetaan. Ruuhka-aikana Hämeensillalla näkee, että jo nykyinen bussiliikenne käyttää Hämeenkadun joukkoliikennekaistojen kapasiteetin. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöä on vaikea lisätä täysin ja ruuhkautuvin bussein. Se on myös kallista, sillä bussiliikenteen kustannusrakenne ja yleisesti hyväksytty matkalippujen hintataso merkitsevät sitä, että lisääntyvä matkustajamäärä lisää samalla joukkoliikenteen tuen tarvetta.

Bussiliikenteen mahdollisuudet on siis jo käytetty. Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia voi lisätä ja kustannuksia laskea vain raideliikenteellä. Karkeasti laskettuna yhden bussin ja yhden raitiovaunun liikennöinti maksaa saman verran, mutta raitiovaunu kuljettaa kerralla 2-3 kertaa niin paljon matkustajia kuin bussi.

Tampereen kaupungin ja sen liikennelaitoksen tehtävä on kuljettaa matkustajia. Eräässä Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeen esittelytilaisuudessa linja-autoyrityksen johtaja sanoi, että heidän tehtävänsä on ajaa linja-autoja. Näillä asioilla on oleellinen ero. 

Tampereen kaupungille ei ole tärkeätä se, ajetaanko linjoja busseilla vai raitiovaunuilla, vaan että palvelu pelaa, ja liikenteen kustannusten ja tulojen erotus on mahdollisimman pieni. Ymmärrän bussiyhtiön näkökulmaa, mutta pidän sitä lyhytnäköisenä sekä yritystoiminnalle vieraana. Bussiyhtiön tuote on matkustajien kuljettaminen, ja liikeidea on ansaita rahaa matkustajien kuljettamisesta. Bussiyhtiön omistajana olisin kiinnostunut keinoista ansaita tällä tuotteella enemmän. Jos se on mahdollista käyttämällä bussin sijasta raitiovaunua, pitäisin yhtiöni johtoa epäpätevänä, jos se ei ole kiinnostunut mahdollisuudesta ansaita enemmän.

Tampereen pikaraitiotieselvityksiin tutustuneena en näe mitään syytä epäillä ennustettuja matkustajamääriä. Arviota liikennetalouden tuloksellisuudesta pidän varovaisena. Kokonaisuudesta näkemykseni on, että raitioverkon mahdollisuuksista on otettu käyttöön vain pieni osa. Rataverkon suunnittelu on alkuvaiheessa, ja sitä haittaavat eräät poliittiset asenteet, joiden vuoksi kokonaisratkaisu on tarpeettoman kallis. Erityisesti ns. "autopuolueen" asenne Hämeenkadun käytöstä.




> Matkustajamäärissäkin pitkälti varmaan oletetaan että kun pikaratikka tulee niin muutamaa liikuntarajoitteista vanhusta lukuunottamatta suunnilleen kaikki linja-autonkäyttäjät vaihtaisi riemusta kiljuen pikaratikkaan ja suurin osa niistä miehistäkin jotka vierastavat linja-autoa myisivät välittömästi autonsa pois ja siirtyisivät pikaratikkaan.


Missä ovat asiaperusteet? Onko jotain syytä olettaa, että nykyisen bussilinjan vaihtaminen raitiolinjaksi alentaisi matkustajamäärää? Todellinen kokemus maailmalta ja myös Suomesta osoittaa, että saman linjan liikennöinti ratikkana kerää enemmän matkustajia kuin bussi. Ja kääntäen, ratikan korvaaminen bussilla vähentää matkustajamäärää. Tätä nimitetään raideliikennekertoimeksi.

Tampereen selvityksiä ei kuitenkaan ole perustettu raideliikennekertoimeen, vaan matka-ajan nopeutumiseen. Matkustusmukavuudelle siis ei ole annettu mitään arvoa, vaikka se tuleekin nousemaan.




> Myöskään noihin edukkaisiin hintoihin ja suuriin voittoihin ei ole muistettu (tarkoituksella) laskea sitä tosiasiaa että mikäli pikaratikassa käytetään RHK:n rataverkkoa on pikaratikan "pistoihin" käytettävä huomattavat investointieurot soveltuvin osin sen lisäksi että kaikki yksityinen bussiliikenne kilpailutetaan (sosialisoidaan) pikaratikan syöttöliikenteeksi.


Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Investointi sisältää RHK:n radan lisäksi rakennettavat uudet raitiotieraiteet.

Tässä yhteydessä on myös hyvä oikaista sitä yleistä virhekäsitystä, että ratikan raiteet ovat jotenkin tavattoman kalliita. Tampereen suunnitelmassa tavattoman kallista on ainoastaan keskustaan suunniteltu tunneli, jonka tarpeellisuus on lisäksi kyseenalainen. Maantasoinen raitiotien raide ei ole sen kalliimpi kuin katu. Ja kun kapasiteetissa lähdetään kilpailemaan, raide on halvempi.

Kuukanko kirjoitti raiteen rakentamisesta uusille alueille, ja onkin siinä oikeassa. On selvä, että kun kerran rakennetun katuliikenneverkon lisäksi rakennetaan raide, tehdään liikenneverkkoa kahteen kertaan. Ja se on tietenkin kalliimpaa kuin tehdä vain kerran. Mutta bussiliikenteen kuormitus erityisesti bussikaistoilla on sen verran suurta, että muutaman vuoden tähtäimellä on halvempaa korvata bussikaista raiteella kuin korjata jatkuvasti katupäällystettä.

Mutta valmiiseenkin kaupunkiin on kannattavaa rakentaa raidetta. Kansainvälisestä ja kotimaisesta kokemuksesta tiedetään, että se nostaa vaikutusalueellaan kiinteistöjen arvoa. Yksi merkittävä syy tälle on, että kiinteistöjen arvo määräytyy niiden saavutettavuuden mukaan. Saavutettavuutta mitataan ajassa, ja oikein toteutettu raideliikenne on aina nopeampaa kuin katuliikenne. Kaupunki saa osansa kiinteistöjen arvonnoususta automaattisesti kiinteistöveron muodossa, ja näin saatu tulo voi hyvinkin kattaa raitiotien raiteen varsin alhaiset rakentamiskustannukset.

Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttaminen ei ole sosialisointia, vaan nimenomaan markkinatalouden periaatteiden mukaista. Käytännössä kilpailuttaminen jopa parantaa bussiliikennöitsijän asemaa siltä osin, että liikenteen tilaaja ottaa kantaakseen riskin matkustajamäärästä. Bussifirma tekee siten sopimuksen tarjouksensa perusteella varmasti kannattavaan hintaan ja saa voittonsa, vaikka linjalla ei matkustaisi kukaan.




> Hehe eiköhän siihen tule toimijat jostain ulkomailta ja nimetkin saattavat olla jotain tyyliä Stagecoach Connex ym ym. Toisaalta sehän yleisesti tuntuu kilpailun suosijoiden halu olevankin että saatasiin mahdollisimman paljon ulkomaisia "kasvottomia" firmoja hoitaan liikennettä Suomeen ja mitä vähemmän kotimaisia toimijoita olisi jaloissa pyörimässä sitä parempi.


Missähän on nyt se asiapohja, jota kaivattiin? Joukkoliikenteen kulut maksavat matkustajat ja kunnat tai valtio, jotka taas käyttävät myös matkustajien maksamia verorahoja. Ulkomainen firma voittaa kaupan, jos se osaa hoitaa liikennöinnin paremmin kuin kotimainen. Ei ole edes bussikuskin etu, että joukkoliikenne maksaa niin paljon, että sitä on rahan puutteen vuoksi supistettava. Jos kilpailu alentaa kustannuksia 10 %, kaupunki voi samalla rahalla saada 10 % enemmän joukkoliikennettä ja töitä on tarjolla 10 % enemmän myös kuljettajille.




> Yksi asia mikä ylleensä myös unohtuu on se että Tampere alkaa olemaan pikaratikkansa kanssa aika yksin. Ympäristökunnat on pikkuhiljaa alkaneet kasvaneella innolla "pesemään käsiään" kyseisestä hankkeesta.


Tämä on asia, joka ei suoranaisesti liity siihen, kehittääkö Tampere joukkoliikennettään vai antaako sen taantua ja kulujen kasvaa. Sillä Tampereen ja sen omalla alueella toimivan liikennelaitoksen kannattaa rationalisoida ja kehittää toimintaansa, jotta liikenteestä kokonaisuutena on vähemmän kuluja kaupungille ja kaupunkilaisille.

Seudun keskus- ja ympäryskuntien välinen kisailu on jo toinen juttu. Tampereen rajan ulkopuolelle on mukava kaavoittaa asuntoja, joiden asukkaat maksavat veronsa naapurikuntaan mutta kuluttavat autoineen Tamperelaisten maksamaa katuverkkoa. Samalla tavoin on mahdollista suhtautua joukkoliikenteeseen, joskin se voi osoittautua kovin lyhytnäköiseksi. Naapurikunta saattaisi onnistua saamaan paljon enemmän asukkaita ja verotuloja, jos sillä olisi tarjota laadukas ratikkayhteys Tampereelle. Sillä ne asukkaat voivatkin jäädä Tampereen puolelle sen ratikkalinjan varteen.




> Tulipa taas listattua pitkä rivi näitä "vääriä ja valheellisia" argumentteja liittyen pikaratikkaan jotka tosin aika monella asioihin terveellä kriittisyydellä suhtautuvilla taitaa olla jo aika kattavasti tiedossa.


Kannattaisi siis pysyä asiassa eikä heitellä totuuksina omia mielikuvia. Terve kriittisyys mukaan omaan kirjoitteluun myös, mutta foorumillahan on sallittua esittää omia näkemyksiä ilman velvoitetta totuudessa pysymisestä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ruuhka-aikana Hämeensillalla näkee, että jo nykyinen bussiliikenne käyttää Hämeenkadun joukkoliikennekaistojen kapasiteetin.


Kuitenkin esim. 20 vuotta sitten TKL:llä oli bussiliikennettä n. tuplasti nykyiseen verrattuna, joten Hämeenkadulle kyllä mahtuu. Bussiliikennettä voidaan lisätä rajustikin, jos vaan siihen halutaan panostaa. Tosin minäkin olen sitä mieltä että jos raideliikenne vaatii vähemmän subventiota kuin bussit, kannattaa ennemmin panostaa siihen.




> Mutta bussiliikenteen kuormitus erityisesti bussikaistoilla on sen verran suurta, että muutaman vuoden tähtäimellä on halvempaa korvata bussikaista raiteella kuin korjata jatkuvasti katupäällystettä.


Onko sinulla esittää tämän väitteen tueksi jotakin faktaa? Mitä minä olen nähnyt, niin bussikaistojen katupäällystettä ei kovin usein uusita ja se on kuitenkin halpaa hommaa verrattuna kiskojen uusimiseen (puhumattakaan niiden rakentamisesta).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuitenkin esim. 20 vuotta sitten TKL:llä oli bussiliikennettä n. tuplasti nykyiseen verrattuna, joten Hämeenkadulle kyllä mahtuu. Bussiliikennettä voidaan lisätä rajustikin, jos vaan siihen halutaan panostaa. Tosin minäkin olen sitä mieltä että jos raideliikenne vaatii vähemmän subventiota kuin bussit, kannattaa ennemmin panostaa siihen.


Opiskelin ja asuin Tampereella 1975-1981. Muistikuvani Hämeenkadusta ja Hämeensillasta silloin ei tue ajatusta siitä, että bussiliikenne olisi vähentynyt. Minulla ei kuitenkaan ole käsillä tilastoja bussien määrästä Hämeensillalla silloin ja nyt.

Tampereen kaupunki on kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että bussien määrää ei voi juuri enää lisätä eikä kokoa kasvattaa, siksi on oltava muita ratkaisuja.




> Onko sinulla esittää tämän väitteen tueksi jotakin faktaa? Mitä minä olen nähnyt, niin bussikaistojen katupäällystettä ei kovin usein uusita ja se on kuitenkin halpaa hommaa verrattuna kiskojen uusimiseen (puhumattakaan niiden rakentamisesta).


Tekemättä asiasta nyt oppimateriaalitason esitystä, karkeasti asia menee näin.

Radan ja kadun pohja ovat samanhintaiset. Rata ja katu poikkeavat siten, että kadulle tehdään sepelöinti ja asfaltti ja radalle raide ja sen tukikerros. Rakentamisekustannusten ero tulee siten näiden hintojen erosta.

Yksi raitiotien raide ilmajohtoineen maksaa noin 0,75 Me/km. Yhden kaistan asfaltointi maksaa tietojeni mukaan noin 0,1 Me/km. Tästä tosin täytyy sanoa, että katurakentamisen tietoja on ollut jostain syystä vaikea saada. Muuttuvia tekijöitä on kuulemma liian paljon.

Raitiotien raide kestää noin 30 vuotta, siis hinta on 25.000 e/vuosi/km. Samalla kuormituksella bussikaistan asfaltti kestää 2-4 vuotta. Siis 25.000-50.000 e/vuosi/km.

Jos on parempaa tietoa, korjatkaa, kiitos.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tampereen kaupunki on kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että bussien määrää ei voi juuri enää lisätä eikä kokoa kasvattaa, siksi on oltava muita ratkaisuja.


Ja kuten esim. threadistä "TKL:n liikenteen nykytila" voidaan todeta, on Tampereen kaupunki sitä mieltä, että nykyisen kaltaista joukkoliikennettä ei muutenkaan oikein tarvita vaan riittää, että tarjotaan vain välttämättömät palvelut koululaisille ym. ryhmille, jotka eivät saa ajokorttia.




> Radan ja kadun pohja ovat samanhintaiset. Rata ja katu poikkeavat siten, että kadulle tehdään sepelöinti ja asfaltti ja radalle raide ja sen tukikerros. Rakentamisekustannusten ero tulee siten näiden hintojen erosta.
> 
> ...
> 
> Raitiotien raide kestää noin 30 vuotta, siis hinta on 25.000 e/vuosi/km. Samalla kuormituksella bussikaistan asfaltti kestää 2-4 vuotta. Siis 25.000-50.000 e/vuosi/km.


Radalle täytyy tehdä parempi pohja kuin kadulle, koska rata ei kestä routavaurioita samalla tavalla kuin katu. Pohjustuksen tarve riippuu radalla käytettävistä nopeuksista, katuratikkaliikenteelle riittää samantasoinen pohjustus kuin isoille kaduille. Kuten kuitenkin esim. junaradoilta voidaan nähdä, rakennetaan siellä radat nykyään usein paalulaatoille, jolloin pohjatyöt maksavat maltaita.

Jos bussikaistan asfaltti pitäisi uusia kokonaan 2 - 4 vuoden välein, pitäisi siellä olla aivan valtava liikenne, vähintäänkin useita tuhansia busseja päivässä kaistaa kohden. Niin suuria kuormituksia ei Suomessa ole missään. Esim. Hämeenkadun kivipäällyste korjattiin n. 20 vuotta sitten ja sen jälkeen sitä ei ole tarvinnut korjailla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja kuten esim. threadistä "TKL:n liikenteen nykytila" voidaan todeta, on Tampereen kaupunki sitä mieltä, että nykyisen kaltaista joukkoliikennettä ei muutenkaan oikein tarvita vaan riittää, että tarjotaan vain välttämättömät palvelut koululaisille ym. ryhmille, jotka eivät saa ajokorttia.


En lähde kinaamaan Tampereen kaupungin kannasta joukkoliikenteeseen sen perusteella, mitä siitä kirjoitetaan keskusteluforumilla. Tampereen kaupunki tuskin olisi pannut rahaa koko pikaratikkaprojektiin, jos valtuusto olisi hyväksynyt edellä esitetyn kannan.

Toinen asia on, että vaikka poliitikot hyvkäsyisivätkin sellaisen kannan ja liikennelaitos supistettaisiin koulukyytilaitokseksi, sellainen ei yksinkertaisesti toimisi. Tampere on jo sen kokoinen kaupunki, ettei se enää toimi puhtaasti autokaupunkina. Mihin nykyään busseissa matkustavien autot keskustassa mahtuisisivat?




> Radalle täytyy tehdä parempi pohja kuin kadulle, koska rata ei kestä routavaurioita samalla tavalla kuin katu. Pohjustuksen tarve riippuu radalla käytettävistä nopeuksista, katuratikkaliikenteelle riittää samantasoinen pohjustus kuin isoille kaduille. Kuten kuitenkin esim. junaradoilta voidaan nähdä, rakennetaan siellä radat nykyään usein paalulaatoille, jolloin pohjatyöt maksavat maltaita.


Aivan, sekä radan että kadun/tien kuormitus ratkaisee sen, miten tukeva pohja tehdään. Pohjan rakentamismenetelmä taas riippuu maasto-olosuhteista. Ei paalulaattoja käytetä kuin silloin, kun se on välttämätöntä.

En ole maanrakennusinsinööri, mutta käsitykseni mukaan raitiotieradan (ei siis suurnopeusjunarata) perustaminen on helpompi ja halvempi työ kuin edes 2-kaistaisen raskaalle liikenteelle suunnitellun kadun. Kadun kestopäällystepinta ei tasaa pyöräkuormaa kuten raide. Ajoneuvojen jousitus aiheuttaa iskuja, joita kiskokulkuneuvosta ei tule. Raiteen pengerrys on kapeampi kuin tien, joten massoja tarvitaan vähemmän.




> Jos bussikaistan asfaltti pitäisi uusia kokonaan 2 - 4 vuoden välein, pitäisi siellä olla aivan valtava liikenne, vähintäänkin useita tuhansia busseja päivässä kaistaa kohden. Niin suuria kuormituksia ei Suomessa ole missään. Esim. Hämeenkadun kivipäällyste korjattiin n. 20 vuotta sitten ja sen jälkeen sitä ei ole tarvinnut korjailla.


Kivipäällyste onkin aivan toisen hintainen kuin asfaltti. Helsingissä on kokeiltu myös betonia, erityisesti pysäkeillä. Hyvää ratkaisua ei tiettävästi ole löytynyt, ei muuallakaan. Kuluneita ja painuneita päällystyksiä näkee vähän joka puolella missä olen liikkunut. Hyvä esimerkki on Eerikinkatu Turussa. En tiedä, miten "valtava" liikenne siinä on.

Antero

----------


## JTW

> On hyödyllistä ja tarpeellista arvioida julkisia hankkeita, mutta arvostelun taustaksi tulisi olla myös faktaa eikä vain tunteen paloa. Tampereen Kaupunki on teettänyt varsin runsaasti ulkopuolisia selvityksiä. Myös Mikko Laaksosen viittaamassa "Paunun selvityksessä" on arvioitu Tampereen joukkoliikennettä linja-autoliikennöitsijän näkökulmasta, mutta asiallisesti selvittäen.


Niin ja se antaa kokolailla erilaista näkökantaa kyseiseen asiaan.




> JTW unohtaa sen, mikä on ollut Tampereen ratikkahankkeen lähtökohta. Se ei ole ollut uhoamisen tai näyttämisen paikka, vaan Tampereen maantieteestä johtuva ongelma liikenteen kapasiteetista Näsijärven ja Pyhäjärven välisellä kapealla kannaksella.


Olen lähes kolmikymmenvuotisen elämäni asunut pari lyhyttä poikkeusta lukuunottamatta Tampereella käyttäny ikäni joukkoliikennettä (en ole ikinä omistanut autoa) ja saanut leipäni vajaan 10 vuotta joukkoliikenteestä joten lienen itse aika hyvä arvioimaan unohtamiseni ja unohtamatta jättämiseni.




> Ei siis ole yllättävää, että kaupunki pyrkii ohjaamaan liikenteen kasvun mieluummin joukkoliikenteeseen kuin autoiluun, joka jo nyt käyttää moninkertaisen tilan joukkoliikenteeseen nähden, ja jolle on vaikea ja kallista löytää lisää tilaa.


Totta. Ja kannatan kaikkia joukkoliikennettä tukevia toimia lämpimästi. Silloin kun ne ovat taloudellisesti järjellisissä mitoissa. 




> Bussiyhtiön tuote on matkustajien kuljettaminen, ja liikeidea on ansaita rahaa matkustajien kuljettamisesta. Bussiyhtiön omistajana olisin kiinnostunut keinoista ansaita tällä tuotteella enemmän. Jos se on mahdollista käyttämällä bussin sijasta raitiovaunua, pitäisin yhtiöni johtoa epäpätevänä, jos se ei ole kiinnostunut mahdollisuudesta ansaita enemmän.


Linja-autolla liikennöinnissä on muitakin puolia kuin voiton tekeminen. Asikkaiden palvelujenkäyttöhalukkuuteen on toki muitakin merkittäviä asioita kuin hinta.

Tampereella esim eräät liikennöitsijät ovat havainneet ilmastoinnin varsin hyväksi markkinointikeinoksi joka todetusti esim siirtää kesäisin matkustavirtoja Liikennelaitokselta yksityisten autoihin.

Yksityinen liikennöitsijä joutuu miettimään myös voitontekemisen lisäksi asiakaspalvelua jolla niitä voittoja tehdään. Totta että kilpailutetussa liikenteessä ei sitä ongelmaa ole koska asiakaspalvelusta ei haluta maksaa ajetetaan esim kesällä varsinaisilla saunoilla. Yksityiset firmat "sokeassa rahanahneudessaa" miettii myös miten asiakkaita voitaisiin palvella paremmin. Valitettavia poikkeuksiakin toki löytyy mm. Päijät-Hämeestä mutta se ei oikeuta yleistykseen. Pahoitten että aasinsilta lainaukseen meni loppua kohden heiveröiseksi mutta pointti löytynee?




> Rataverkon suunnittelu on alkuvaiheessa, ja sitä haittaavat eräät poliittiset asenteet, joiden vuoksi kokonaisratkaisu on tarpeettoman kallis. Erityisesti ns. "autopuolueen" asenne Hämeenkadun käytöstä.


Poliittisia asenteita voidaan myös kutsua toiselta nimeltä kriittiseksi kansalaiskeskusteluksi. Suomessa on monipuoluejärjestelmä joka johtaa pakostakin siihen että Suomessa on asioista päättämässä myös muita puolueita kuin Vihreät. Mikä sikäli on ihan tervetullutta.




> Tampereen selvityksiä ei kuitenkaan ole perustettu raideliikennekertoimeen, vaan matka-ajan nopeutumiseen. Matkustusmukavuudelle siis ei ole annettu mitään arvoa, vaikka se tuleekin nousemaan.


Matka-ajan nopeutumiseen? Aika veteen piirretty viiva. Suorista tai jonkin verran kiertelevistä bussilinjoista siirtyminen nopeampaan raideliikenteeseen jonka matka-aikaa lisää syöttöliikenteessä vietetty aika. Joillain sopivilla reiteillä saattaa toki lyhentää reilustikin mutta matka-ajan pidennys toisilla pidempää syöttöliikennematkaa vaativilla reiteillä lienee tosiasia.




> Bussifirma tekee siten sopimuksen tarjouksensa perusteella varmasti kannattavaan hintaan ja saa voittonsa, vaikka linjalla ei matkustaisi kukaan.


Aha. Olen kuullut pääkaupunkiseudulta useita kovin vastakkaisiakin kokemuksia.




> Ei ole edes bussikuskin etu, että joukkoliikenne maksaa niin paljon, että sitä on rahan puutteen vuoksi supistettava. Jos kilpailu alentaa kustannuksia 10 %, kaupunki voi samalla rahalla saada 10 % enemmän joukkoliikennettä ja töitä on tarjolla 10 % enemmän myös kuljettajille.


Olen ajanut päätoimisesti useita vuosia linja-autoa. Itse oman työni ja tulevaisuuteni kannalta en näe kyseisessä skenaariossa mitään itselleni mieluista. Mieluummin olen vakituisessa työsuhteessa 5 vuoden pätkien sijasta.




> Kannattaisi siis pysyä asiassa eikä heitellä totuuksina omia mielikuvia. Terve kriittisyys mukaan omaan kirjoitteluun myös, mutta foorumillahan on sallittua esittää omia näkemyksiä ilman velvoitetta totuudessa pysymisestä.


Suomi käsittääkseni on näennäisesti ainakin edelleen demokraattinen maa? Demokratiaan kuuluu käsittääkseni myös oikeus kriittisyyteen ja olla myös erimieltä asioista. Mitä tulee kohtaan omien mielikuvien heittelyä totuuksina voisin todeta että kiitos ja samoin.

Tampereen seudulle ei ole rakennettu metriäkään pikaratikkakiskoa eikä tehty vielä ainoatakaan pikaratikkamatkaa. Eli kannattaa muistaa että omatkin totuudet on varsin paljon mielikuvia. Se että joku asia näyttää paperilla jonkun mielestä mielettömän hyvältä ei tarkota sitä että se siitäkään huolimatta olisi toteutettuna samaa luokkaa. Suosittelisin kaikki argumentit niin puolustajien kuin vastustajien puolelta pitämään mahdollisimman mielikuvina. Niitä totuuksia saadaan kaikkien nähtäväksi siinä tapauksessa että pikaratikka joskus toteutuu. Siihen asti käsittääkseni kaikki mielipiteet mielipiteitä kunnes faktoin toisin osoitetaan.

Mitä vielä tulee heittoon totuudessa pysymiseen suosittelisin ottamaan huomioon että sieltä kehäkolmosen sisäpuolelta on kovin  mukava ja helppo heittää raideliikennepatrioottisia komentteja ja leimata eri mieltä asiasta olevat tyhmiksi. Suosittelen myös muistamaan että siellä PKS:llä ei Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeeseen tarvi paljoo niitä omia kunnallisveroeuroja sijoitella.

Pidätän siis, kokolailla vuodessa Tampereelle veroeuroja maksavana,  itselleni oikeuden olla omaa mieltäni tuoda  oman mielipiteeni julki täydessä kriittisyydessään vaikkakin se harmittaisi pääkaupunkiseutulaista raideliikenneaktivistia kuinka paljon hyvänsä.

T: tyytyväinen linja-auton heavyuser.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tampere on jo sen kokoinen kaupunki, ettei se enää toimi puhtaasti autokaupunkina. Mihin nykyään busseissa matkustavien autot keskustassa mahtuisisivat?


Tämä on hyvä kysymys. Viimeisen 20 vuoden aikana TKL:n matkustajamäärät ovat suunnilleen puolittuneet ja Tampereen autoliikenne taas suunnilleen kaksinkertaistunut. Kuitenkin jo 20 vuotta sitten esim. Paasikiventien ruuhkia Onkiniemessä ja Mustassalahdessa pidettiin niin suurina, että Onkiniemen tunnelin ja Mustanlahden eritasoliittymän rakentaminen haluttiin aloittaa heti. Samoin Paasikiventien länsipään liikennevaloliittymät piti muuttaa eritasoliittymiksi 2002 mennessä, niistä muutettiin vain Lamminpään liittymä.

Seurauksena Tampereen autoruuhkat ovat kasvaneet huomattavasti. Tämä ei kuitenkaan näytä pysäyttävän sitä kehitystä, että matkustajat siirtyvät busseista henkilöautoihin ja bussiliikennettä vähennetään koko ajan. Bussit tietysti juuttuvat monissa paikoissa samoihin ruuhkiin kuin henkilöautotkin ja aletaan olla tilanteessa, jossa joukkoliikennettä ei enää saada houkuttelevaksi ilman pikaratikan tyyppistä joukkoliikenneratkaisua, joka ohittaa ruuhkat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linja-autolla liikennöinnissä on muitakin puolia kuin voiton tekeminen. Asikkaiden palvelujenkäyttöhalukkuuteen on toki muitakin merkittäviä asioita kuin hinta.


Yksityisen yrityksen, myös linja-autoliikennettä harjoittavan on ensisijaisesti tuotettava. Muuten se lakkaa olemasta. On toki hyvä, että se tuloksen tekeminen perustuu tuotteen laatuun, ei ainoastaan kustannusten minimointiin. Mutta hyväntekeväisyydestä ei kukaan bussifirmaa pyöritä, sillä se ei ole mahdollista kuin hyvin lyhyen aikaa. Tuloksen teko sinänsä ei ole sokeaa rahanahneutta, vaan välttämätön pakko, jotta firma pysyy pystyssä.




> Suomessa on monipuoluejärjestelmä joka johtaa pakostakin siihen että Suomessa on asioista päättämässä myös muita puolueita kuin Vihreät.


Mainitsemani autopuolue ei ole monipuoluejärjestelmässä toimiva rekisteröity puolue, kuten "vihreät" eli Vihreä liitto rp. Ja sehän oikeastaan se ongelma onkin. On sitten kokoomuslainen tai demari tai joku muu, mutta haluaisi sellaisen valtuuston, joka muuttaisi Hämeenkadun joukkoliikennekaduksi, niin eipä ole äänestettävänä sellaista puoluetta, joka niin lupaisi tehdä. Kukaan ehdokas ei vaaleissa toitota olevansa joukkoliikenteen vastustaja, mikään puolue ei ohjelmassaan tunnusta vastustavansa joukkoliikennettä, mutta käytännössä aika moni valtuutettu ja kansanedustaja niin kuitenkin tekee.




> Matka-ajan nopeutumiseen? Aika veteen piirretty viiva. Suorista tai jonkin verran kiertelevistä bussilinjoista siirtyminen nopeampaan raideliikenteeseen jonka matka-aikaa lisää syöttöliikenteessä vietetty aika.


En ole tehnyt Tampereen Pikaratikkaselvitystä, enkä ole sen kanssa kaikessa samaa mieltäkään, esimerkiksi juuri liityntäliikenteeseen luottamisessa. Tutkitulla suunnitelmalla kuitenkin tarjotaan keskimäärin nopeampaa joukkoliikennettä, joka käytetyllä ennustemenetelmällä antaa tulokseksi enemmän matkustajia kuin nykyisenkaltainen bussijoukkoliikenne.

Lisäksi raideliikenteen tuotantokustannukset ovat pienemmät kuin bussiliikenteen, siitä ei pääse mihinkään. Ja yhdessä nämä kaksi asiaa johtavat siihen, että joukkoliikenteen talous paranee ratikan myötä. Tätä ei tainnut "Paunun selvityskään" kieltää.




> Aha. Olen kuullut pääkaupunkiseudulta useita kovin vastakkaisiakin kokemuksia.


Kun kilpailutus pääkaupunkiseudulla alkoi, tänne tulleet ulkomaiset konsernit ryhtyivät keskinäiseen kilpailuun markkinaosuuksista ja tarjosivat sopimuksia alle tuotantokustannusten. Tällainen ei voi jatkua loputtomasti, ja alkuvaiheen noin 35 % kilpailutusta edeltänyttä tilannetta halvempi hintataso onkin nykyään enää noin 20 % halvempi. Ulkomainen raha siis tuki suomalaista bussiliikennettä.

Markkinaosuuksista taisteleminen ei sinänsä liity siihen, kilpailuttaako liikenteen seudullinen joukkoliikennehallinto. Kyllä bussifirmat voivat kilpailla keskenään muullakin tavalla itsensä kuoliaiksi.




> Olen ajanut päätoimisesti useita vuosia linja-autoa. Itse oman työni ja tulevaisuuteni kannalta en näe kyseisessä skenaariossa mitään itselleni mieluista. Mieluummin olen vakituisessa työsuhteessa 5 vuoden pätkien sijasta.


Luultavasti olet myös mieluummin töissä sellaisella alalla, jossa työpaikkojen määrä ei vähene. Itse pitäisin mukavampana edes 5 vuoden varmaa työsuhdetta kuin sellaista, jonka on sanottu olevan pysyvä, mutta jossa saa pelätä YT-neuvottelujen alkavan milloin vain. Jos joukkoliikenteen käyttö jatkuvasti laskee, eikö se ole huonompi tilanne kuin että kuljettajille on jatkuvasti paikkoja avoinna?




> Tampereen seudulle ei ole rakennettu metriäkään pikaratikkakiskoa eikä tehty vielä ainoatakaan pikaratikkamatkaa. Eli kannattaa muistaa että omatkin totuudet on varsin paljon mielikuvia.  Niitä totuuksia saadaan kaikkien nähtäväksi siinä tapauksessa että pikaratikka joskus toteutuu. Siihen asti käsittääkseni kaikki mielipiteet mielipiteitä kunnes faktoin toisin osoitetaan.


Ei voi asettaa ratikan rakentamisen ehdoksi sitä, että ennen kuin ei Tampereelta ole kokemuksia ratikasta, sitä ei voi tehdä.

Kun ei ole omaa kokemusta, on toimittava muiden kokemuksen perusteella ja sovellettava sitä omaan tilanteeseen. Erilaisesta joukkoliikenteestä on onneksi kokemusta, ja muualla on tehty ja maksettu virheistä, joita ei tarvitse itse toistaa, vaan niistä voi ottaa opiksi. Tällainen tieto ei ole mielipiteitä tai mielikuvia, vaan nimenomaan tietoa.

Tässä keskustelussa on muutaman kerran mainittu, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö Tampereella vähenee. Ratikka on erittäin hyvä mahdollisuus kääntää kehitys toiseen suuntaan kaiken sen TIEDON perusteella, mitä siitä on käytettävissä. Nythän on omaa tamperelaista kokemusta bussiliikenteestä, ja valitettavasti se on kokemusta siitä, miten joukkoliikenteen käyttö vähenee. Jos JTW olet sitä mieltä, ettei ratikka käy, kerro sitten millä keinoin kehitys käännetään.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämä keskustelu on ehtinyt jo pitkäksi ennen kuin ennätin kommentoida.

Mielestäni suurin ongelma Tampereen pikaraitiotiehankkeessa on se, että yleisesti ottaen ei hahmoteta, että pikaraitiotie on muualla Euroopassa arkinen ja jokapäiväinen, toimiva ratkaisu Tampereen tai Turun kokoluokan kaupunkien liikenneongelmiin, eikä mikään science fiction - lelu. Tämä ongelma on mielestäni ollut yhteinen sekä hankkeen kannattajille että sen vastustajille. 

Ennen kaikkea pikaraitiotie on Euroopan kokemusten mukaan keino:
Lisätä joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä ja lipputuloja (koska pikaraitiotie on todetusti bussiliikennettä vetovoimaisempaa).Lisätä joukkoliikenteen säännöllisyyttä ja nopeutta toteuttamalla joukkoliikenteelle oma, muuhun liikenteeseen verrattuna etuoikeutettu rataverkko, jonka toteuttaminen ja ylläpito on kokonaisuudessaan elinkaaren aikana kohtuuhintaista (edullinen ylläpito kompensoi  investointikustannuksia).Liikennöidä raskaasti kuormitettuja runkolinjoja huomattavasti bussiliikennettä edullisemmin, koska pikaraitiotiellä yksi kuljettaja voi kuljettaa 200 - 600 matkustajaa sekä huolto ja energiakustannukset matkustajaa kohden ovat yhtä lailla edullisemmat.Tarjota lisäkapasiteettia, joka mahdollistaa liikenteen kasvun (useimmissa bussijärjestelmissä kapasiteetti on räätälöity täsmälleen nykyisen matkustajamäärien mukaan, jolloin tilaa kasvulle ei ole)Lisätä huomattavasti kaupunkikeskustan sekä tiiviin asumisen vetovoimaa, koska pieneen tilaan saadaan mahdutettua toimiva, mutta silti hyvin vähäiset haitat tuottava liikennejärjestelmä.Ohjata kaupunkikehitystä haluttuun suuntaan, koska toimiva liikennejärjestelmä lisää palvelemansa alueen vetovoimaa.Nämä ovat tutkittuun tietoon ja ammattilaisilta koottuihin tietoihin perustuvia käsityksiä, joita voi tietysti kyseenalaistaa. Mutta ne eivät ole "mutu" - tietoa eivätkä pelkkiä mielikuvia.

Olen koonnut muutaman kuvasivun tälle foorumille tällaisista ratkaisuista:

Basel: hhttp://jlf.fi/f21/107-basel-aavevau...-liikenteessa/
Karlsruhe: http://jlf.fi/f21/111-karlsruhen-duoraitiotieta/
Heilbronn http://jlf.fi/f21/106-heilbronn-rati...en-kokoisella/
Mulhouse http://jlf.fi/f21/100-mulhouse-ratikka-jyvaskylan-tai/

Tampereen pikaratikkakeskustelun keskeisenä ongelmana on ollut se, että hankkeen vastustajien taholta on käytetty muutamaa argumenttia, jotka eivät asiallisesti pidä paikkaansa:
Tampereen seutuliikenne on "itsekannattavaa" verrattuna TKL:n liikenteeseen (todellisuus: yhteiskunnan tuki matkaa kohden samaa suurusluokkaa, ohjataan seutulipputuen ja koululaislippujen kautta).Bussiliikenne ei vaadi omaa infrastruktuuria (todellisuus: yhtenäiset bussikaistat tai etuudet koko reitillä Pispalan valtatie - Pirkankatu - Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu / Hatanpään valtatie, lisäksi lähiöissä runsaasti katuja, jotka mitoitettu bussiliikenteen mukaan).Bussiliikenteen operointi on edullista verrattuna raideliikenteeseen (todellisuus: liikennöinnin henkilökulut, huolto ja energia samaa luokkaa vaunuyksikköä kohden, mutta vaunuyksikön kapasiteetti murto-osa raideliikenteestä)Raideliikenteen vaunut ovat kalliita (todellisuus: investointi suhteutettuna vaunun käyttöikään matkustajakapasiteettia kohden sama)Nykyinen joukkoliikenteen käyttö osoittaa, että käyttäjäpohjaa raideliikenteelle tai tehokkaammalle bussiliikenteelle ei ole (todellisuus: joukkoliikenteen käyttömäärä riippuu tarjotusta kapasiteetista ja palvelutasosta, joka on seudullisessa liikenteessä heikompi kuin TKL:n liikenteessä).Aivan käsillä on "ihmeratkaisuja" bussiliikenteen parantamiseksi, kuten laatukäytävät, kaksinivelbussit tai pakko-ohjatut bussit (todellisuus: laatukäytäväratkaisuista tärkeimmät keskustan ratkaisut on jo toteutettu, Hämeenkadulla kapasiteetti on jo käytössä, kaksinivelbussit tai pakko-ohjatut bussit eivät ole luotettavaa teknologiaa eivätkä raitiotietä halvempia kun kaikki kustannukset huomioidaan).Näitä voidaan pitää ehkä mielipideasioina, mutta mielestäni suurella osalla hankkeen vastustuksesta ei ole pohjaa tosiasioissa vaan se perustuu ennen kaikkea linja-automyönteisiin mielikuviin ja väärään käsitykseen eri liikennemuotojen kulurakenteesta. 

Suomessa tilannetta pahentaa se, että täällä on vähän kokemusta nykyaikaisesta raideliikenteestä, maan toinen raideliikenneoperaattori (VR Oy) perii todellisiin kustannuksiin verrattuna kolminkertaisia korvaushintoja  ja maan ainoa raitioliikennejärjestelmä, Helsingin raitiotie, ei sisällä ainuttakaan nykyaikaista pitkää esikaupunkilinjaa. En ihmettele, että uutta ja outoa vieroksutaan. Mutta lento- ja junaliput esimerkiksi Saksaan, Itävaltaan ja Ranskaan ovat aika halpoja, ja muutenkin käsillä on mukavia lomakohteita. Voi käydä itse katsomassa, miten homma toimii.

Alla pari kommenttia keskusteluun:




> Alunperin kirjoittanut kuukanko
> 
> Kuitenkin esim. 20 vuotta sitten TKL:llä oli bussiliikennettä n. tuplasti nykyiseen verrattuna, joten Hämeenkadulle kyllä mahtuu. Bussiliikennettä voidaan lisätä rajustikin, jos vaan siihen halutaan panostaa. Tosin minäkin olen sitä mieltä että jos raideliikenne vaatii vähemmän subventiota kuin bussit, kannattaa ennemmin panostaa siihen.
> 
> 
> Opiskelin ja asuin Tampereella 1975-1981. Muistikuvani Hämeenkadusta ja Hämeensillasta silloin ei tue ajatusta siitä, että bussiliikenne olisi vähentynyt. Minulla ei kuitenkaan ole käsillä tilastoja bussien määrästä Hämeensillalla silloin ja nyt.


Turun ja Tampereen suhteen olen myös itse miettinyt sitä, miksi bussien määrä tuntuu nimenomaan nyt ylittävän "kipurajan", vaikka bussien osuus matkoista on vähentynyt, vuorotiheys linjoilla vähentynyt ja jopa absoluuttiset matkamäärät vähentyneet.

Epäilen, että yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumisen seurauksena bussilinjojen määrä on lisääntynyt niin paljon, että siitä seuraa, että vaikka linjojen vuorotiheys on aikaisempaa alhaisempi, vaunuja on keskuksessa samaan aikaan enemmän. Ilmiötä lisää muun liikenteen ruuhkautuminen, joka hidastaa busseja nimenomaan keskustassa.
Tampereellakin ruuhkassa on usein peräkkäin 5-6 ERI linjojen autoja eri määränpäineen.




> Tampereen seudulle ei ole rakennettu metriäkään pikaratikkakiskoa eikä tehty vielä ainoatakaan pikaratikkamatkaa. Eli kannattaa muistaa että omatkin totuudet on varsin paljon mielikuvia. Se että joku asia näyttää paperilla jonkun mielestä mielettömän hyvältä ei tarkota sitä että se siitäkään huolimatta olisi toteutettuna samaa luokkaa. Suosittelisin kaikki argumentit niin puolustajien kuin vastustajien puolelta pitämään mahdollisimman mielikuvina. Niitä totuuksia saadaan kaikkien nähtäväksi siinä tapauksessa että pikaratikka joskus toteutuu. Siihen asti käsittääkseni kaikki mielipiteet mielipiteitä kunnes faktoin toisin osoitetaan.


On aivan eri asia toimia ja tehdä suunnitelmia muista, olosuhteiltaan Tamperetta vastaavista kaupungeista tieteellisesti ja ammatillisesti pätevästi koottujen tietojen perusteella kuin esitellä puhtaita mielikuvia. Nykyaikaisista pikaraitioteistä on saatavilla laajasti tieteellistä ja ammatillista tietoa jota on julkaistu sekä tieteellisissä tutkimuksissa (esimerkiksi Carmen Hass-Klaun ja Graham Cramptonin tutkimukset Bus or Light Rail, Future of Urban Transport, ), tutkimuslaitosten tutkimustietokannoissa (Esimerkiksi Ruotsin liikennetutkimuslaitos VTI:n tutkimukset, www.vti.se) sekä eri joukkoliikenneviranomaisten ja niiden yhteenliitymien toimesta (esimerkiksi www.uitp.com ja www.apta.com).

Tampereen kokoisiin, toimintopohjaltaan ja rakenteeltaan vastaavan kaltaisiin kaupunkeihin toteutetuista uusista tai modernisoiduista pikaraitioteistä (esim: Saarbrücken, Freiburg, Strasbourg, Basel, Linz) osoittavat, että raideliikenne on tehokas keino parantaa joukkoliikennettä: listätä sen matkustajamääriä ja tuloja sekä alentaa liikennöinti- ja infrastruktuurikustannuksia matkustajaa kohden. 

Tampereen raideliikenneselvityksen matkustajaennusteet ja investointilaskelmat ovat nähdäkseni tehty varsin hyvin alalla vallitsevan normaalin käytännön mukaan ja niitä voidaan pitää kohtuullisen luotettavina niissä puitteissa, jotka lähtöaineisto antaa.

Suurin ongelma Tampereen raideliikenneselvityksessä ovat linjaukset. Kansainvälinen tuorein kokemus viittaa siihen, että pysäkkejä tulisi olla huomattavasti esitettyä tiheämmässä ja pikaraitiotie tulisi ainakin osuudella Lielahti - Kaleva ohjata reittiä Pispalan valtatie - Pirkankatu - Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Sammon valtatie / Teiskontie. 
Nyt ehdotettu keskustalinjaus pitkin rautatietä ja maan ali keskustassa voi alentaa matkustajamääriä.  

Ennustettuja matkustajamääriä suhteessa väestöpohjaan voidaan pitää aivan realistisina suhteessa muualla toteutettuihin pikaraitiotiehankkeisiin. Mutta voi olla, että niiden saavuttaminen edellyttää pysäkkien lisäämistä ja parempia linjauksia, jotka lisäävät kustannuksia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Suurin ongelma Tampereen raideliikenneselvityksessä ovat linjaukset.


Olen samaa mieltä. Mielestäni nyt ehdotetuilla linjauksilla pikaratikkahanke nojaa täysin siihen, että sen varteen rakennetaan uusia lähiöitä. Kuitenkin pikaratikka menisi monin paikoin myös alueilla, joihin ei mahdu enää uutta maankäyttöä purkamatta ensiksi vanhaa, mutta joissa kuitenkin nykyinen maankäyttö on liian tehotonta kunnon joukkoliikennettä varten. Tämä ongelma tulee siitä, että rata menisi hyvin paljon nykyisillä junaradoilla, joiden varsilla on lähinnä teollisuusalueita.

Pikaratikkahankkeen kustannuksissa on yritetty säästää väärässä paikassa käyttämällä nykyisiä kiskoja, jotka eivät kuitenkaan palvele matkustajia. Joukkoliikenne pitää viedä sinne, missä matkustajat ovat - vaikka se sitten maksaisikin selvästi enemmän.

Myös hankkeen seudullisuuden järkevyys on vähän niin ja näin. Tampereen ympäristökunnat ovat pieniä, isompia matkustajamääriä saa viemällä ratikan johonkin Tampereen lähiöön (mutta rataa tarvittaisiin vähemmän). Ehkä syynä seudullisuuteen on vain valtion saaminen mukaan rahoitukseen.

Tampereelle pitäisi siis suunnitella pikaratikka, joka korvaisi olemassaolevia TKL:n runkolinjoja ja samalla mahdollistaisi uutta maankäyttöä radan tuntumassa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tampereelle pitäisi siis suunnitella pikaratikka, joka korvaisi olemassaolevia TKL:n runkolinjoja ja samalla mahdollistaisi uutta maankäyttöä radan tuntumassa.


Aivan samaa mieltä. Linjausten lähtökohtana pitäisi olla nykyisten TKL:n teli- ja nivelbusseilla liikennöitävien runkolinjojen korvaaminen ja yhdistäminen entistäkin vahvemmiksi runkolinjoiksi. Useilla suunnilla (esimerkiksi Tesoman - Haukiluoman ja Kaukajärven - Annalan) suunnalla pikaraitiotielinja voisi korvata 2-3 nykyistä runkolinjaa kun kapasiteetti riittäisi pidemmälle ja lisäksi linjauksia voitaisiin osaksi viedä toisenlaisia reittejä kuin bussilinjat (esimerkiksi voidaan rakentaa uusia siltoja pääteiden ja ratojen yli tai johtaa linja jossakin puistoalueen läpi.

Uskoisin, että seudullisuuden takana on ollut ajatus siitä. että valtion tukea ei muuten saada. Nokian suuntaa lukuunottamatta seudullisuus verkostossa on ollut väkinäistä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nokian suuntaa lukuunottamatta seudullisuus verkostossa on ollut väkinäistä.


Ja ehkä Vuoreskin voisi olla luonteva suunta raideliikenteelle...? Olettaen, että Vuores-hanke toteutuu.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ja ehkä Vuoreskin voisi olla luonteva suunta raideliikenteelle...? Olettaen, että Vuores-hanke toteutuu.


Kyllä toki, mutta Vuoreshan on puoleksi Tampereen hanke eikä samalla tavalla "seudullista liikennettä" kuin Kangasalan ja Ylöjärven suunnat.

----------


## JTW

> On sitten kokoomuslainen tai demari tai joku muu, mutta haluaisi sellaisen valtuuston, joka muuttaisi Hämeenkadun joukkoliikennekaduksi, niin eipä ole äänestettävänä sellaista puoluetta, joka niin lupaisi tehdä. Kukaan ehdokas ei vaaleissa toitota olevansa joukkoliikenteen vastustaja, mikään puolue ei ohjelmassaan tunnusta vastustavansa joukkoliikennettä, mutta käytännössä aika moni valtuutettu ja kansanedustaja niin kuitenkin tekee.


Ei kai kukaan uskalla tehdä poliittista itsemurhaa? Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n on kummankin "nuoleskeltava" liike-elämää ja isoa äänestäjäkuntaa jotka  pitää perusoikeutenaan saada ajaa Hämeenkatua ja pysäköidä niille muutamalle hassulle parkkipaikalle jotka Hämeenkadulla on ja jotka tuottavat suurimman osan keskustan yritysten liikevaihdosta. Ainakin jos yrittäjien patriootteja on uskominen. Kaikki firmat kuulemma menee lähes välittömästi konkurssiin ja asiakkaat marketteihin jos yksityisautoilu "Hämpillä" kielletään. 

Yksityisautoilu on niin iso tabu ja pyhä lehmä Suomenmaassa ettei kukaan vallanhimoinen politiikko tee poliittista itsemurhaa eikä varsinkaan puolue ehdottamalla rajotuksia siihen että jokainen saa hilata sen läskiperseensä juuri siihen kaupan ovelle ja vielä yleensä siihen invapaikalle. Kaikki "vaikeutukset" saa "perusoikeuksien" puolustajat takajaloilleen.




> En ole tehnyt Tampereen Pikaratikkaselvitystä, enkä ole sen kanssa kaikessa samaa mieltäkään, esimerkiksi juuri liityntäliikenteeseen luottamisessa. Tutkitulla suunnitelmalla kuitenkin tarjotaan keskimäärin nopeampaa joukkoliikennettä, joka käytetyllä ennustemenetelmällä antaa tulokseksi enemmän matkustajia kuin nykyisenkaltainen bussijoukkoliikenne.


Kukaan ei kait ole väittänytkään että nykyisenkaltainen onnikkaliikenne tulevaisuudessa riittäisikään?




> Luultavasti olet myös mieluummin töissä sellaisella alalla, jossa työpaikkojen määrä ei vähene. Itse pitäisin mukavampana edes 5 vuoden varmaa työsuhdetta kuin sellaista, jonka on sanottu olevan pysyvä, mutta jossa saa pelätä YT-neuvottelujen alkavan milloin vain. Jos joukkoliikenteen käyttö jatkuvasti laskee, eikö se ole huonompi tilanne kuin että kuljettajille on jatkuvasti paikkoja avoinna?


Ei.

Mieluummin olen nykyisessä turvallisessa työsuhteessa ja mikäli se ei ole mahdollista muita töitäkin löytyy.

Tuossa 5 vuoden mukavassa "varmassa" työsuhteessa on sellainenkin hauskuus että esimerkiksi pankkilainaa hakiessa kyseisenlaisessa työsuhteessa olevaa lainanhakijaa ei pidetä vakituisessa työsuhteessa olevana vaan pätkätyöläisenä lonkasopimuksista huolimatta.

Eikä ole edes oma mielipide vaan keskustelin asiasta joskus tutun Nordean erään konttorin johtajan kanssa joka totesi että ei niitä 5 vuoden pätkiä oikeen voi vakityönä pitää.

Että kiitos ei mulle mukaviakaan 5 vuoden pätkiä.




> Ei voi asettaa ratikan rakentamisen ehdoksi sitä, että ennen kuin ei Tampereelta ole kokemuksia ratikasta, sitä ei voi tehdä.


En kait ole sanonut ettei voi tehdä. Jos se poliittisesti päätetään sittenhän se tehdään. Ja sen jälkeen Tampereella on ainakin yksi 4 henkinen veronmaksaja lapsiperhe vähemmän.




> Kun ei ole omaa kokemusta, on toimittava muiden kokemuksen perusteella ja sovellettava sitä omaan tilanteeseen. Erilaisesta joukkoliikenteestä on onneksi kokemusta, ja muualla on tehty ja maksettu virheistä, joita ei tarvitse itse toistaa, vaan niistä voi ottaa opiksi. Tällainen tieto ei ole mielipiteitä tai mielikuvia, vaan nimenomaan tietoa.


No edelleenkin halutaan tiukasti unohtaa se että esim Tampereen korkeuden talvet on erilaisia kuin "opintomatkoilla" keskieuroopassa ihaillut.

Tuntien nykyisen Suomen raideliikenteen luotettavuuden talvikeleillä niin....




> Jos JTW olet sitä mieltä, ettei ratikka käy, kerro sitten millä keinoin kehitys käännetään.


Se ei onneksi ole minun päänvaivani. Siitäkään huolimatta että kehitys on negatiivinen minun veronmaksajana ja lystin rahoittajana ei tarvi kannattaa järjettömän hintaista suunnitelmaa eikä "kehityksen???" vastustamisen takia tarvi tuntea minkäänmoista huonoa omaatuntoa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ei kai kukaan uskalla tehdä poliittista itsemurhaa? Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n on kummankin "nuoleskeltava" liike-elämää ja isoa äänestäjäkuntaa jotka  pitää perusoikeutenaan saada ajaa Hämeenkatua ja pysäköidä niille muutamalle hassulle parkkipaikalle jotka Hämeenkadulla on ja jotka tuottavat suurimman osan keskustan yritysten liikevaihdosta. Ainakin jos yrittäjien patriootteja on uskominen. Kaikki firmat kuulemma menee lähes välittömästi konkurssiin ja asiakkaat marketteihin jos yksityisautoilu "Hämpillä" kielletään.


Eiköhän tässä riittäisi, että asiasta tehtäisiin kunnollinen tutkimus esimerkiksi Tampereen teknillisessä yliopistossa?

Turussa firmat luulivat että 70% asiakaskäynneistä tulee yksityisautolla. Sitten tehtiin Turun kauppakorkeakoulussa tutkimus, joka osoitti, että yksityisautoilla tulee käynneistä noin 30-35%. Mesoaminen autoilun siunauksellisuudesta väheni melkoisesti ...

Olettaisin että Tampereella on jokseenkin sama liikematkojen kulkumuotojakauma kuin Turussa. Kevytliikenne voi olla hiukan vähemmällä, julkiset puolestaan hieman vahvemmalla.




> Ei.
> 
> Mieluummin olen nykyisessä turvallisessa työsuhteessa ja mikäli se ei ole mahdollista muita töitäkin löytyy.
> 
> Että kiitos ei mulle mukaviakaan 5 vuoden pätkiä.


Eli: siis mieluummin joukkoliikenteen käyttö alas, ja muutamalle työntekijälle jää pysyvä työsuhde kun kaikki ne potkitaan pois jotka eivät ole kohta konkurssiin menevän firman pomon kavereita.

Lisäksi pätkätyöriski on aika teoreettinen. Kuinka paljon kuljettajia menetti työnsä Turussa kun kilpailutettiin? Töitten määrähän selvästi lisääntyi, ja varsin harva joutui edes vaihtamaan työpaikkaa, koska kilpailun suurimpia voittajia olivat paikalliset yksityiset liikennöitsijät - jotka ovat monikansalliset pitäneet ulkona.

Enpä usko, että esimerkiksi Paunulla on suurta riskiä menettää kilpailussa, päin vastoin, hyvin ja tehokkaasti hoidettu suomalainen bussifirma pärjää kyllä monikansallisille, kun kilpailun ehdot ovat reilut.

Lainansaannista en muuta sano kuin että milläs ne muut pätkätyöläiset (joiden pätkät eivät ole 5 v) asuntolainaa saavat, kun havaintojen mukaan saavat?




> No edelleenkin halutaan tiukasti unohtaa se että esim Tampereen korkeuden talvet on erilaisia kuin "opintomatkoilla" keskieuroopassa ihaillut.
> 
> Tuntien nykyisen Suomen raideliikenteen luotettavuuden talvikeleillä niin....


Oletkos kysynyt HKL:tä mitään? 

Ainakin minulle kertoivat aivan suoraan, että talvella raitiovaunu kulkee silloin kun bussi ei pakkasen ja jään vuoksi kulje tai ei pysy aikataulussaan. Samoin HKL:n metrossa ei ole merkittäviä talviajan ongelmia, vaikka siitä 2/3 on maan pinnalla.

Raideliikenne toimii ankarassa talvi-ilmastossa paremmin kuin bussi, kunhan ymmärretään hoitaa järjestelmää oikein esimerkiksi säilyttämällä kalusto katoksen alla yöt.

Sillä, miten VR Oy toimii, ei ole juuri tekemistä modernin ja asiallisesti hoidetun raideliikenteen kanssa

Voisit myös muistaa, että raideliikennettä käytetään sitä enemmän, mitä vuoristoisemmaksi olosuhteet menevät. Itävallan ja Sveitsin vuorilla talvet ovat yhtä lumisia kuin Suomessakin. Kyllä keski-Euroopassakin talvisia olosuhteita löytyy, kun mennään vuorille päin.

Eipä hoitaisi dieselbussi tai dieselkuorma-autokaan Trans-Siperian liikennettä.




> Se ei onneksi ole minun päänvaivani. Siitäkään huolimatta että kehitys on negatiivinen minun veronmaksajana ja lystin rahoittajana ei tarvi kannattaa järjettömän hintaista suunnitelmaa eikä "kehityksen???" vastustamisen takia tarvi tuntea minkäänmoista huonoa omaatuntoa.


Eli: sinun ei veronmaksajana tarvitse vaivata päätäsi parempien ratkaisujen kehittämiseksi, mutta sen sijaan voit vapaasti vaatia muiden Tampereen kokoisten kaupunkien kokemusten perusteella toimivan ratkaisun hylkäämistä "järjettömän hintaisena" vaikka laskelmat osoittavat että sen liikennöinti kannattaa?

Investointikustannusten osalta yllä olet esittänyt, että hankkeen suunnittelussa ei olisi huomioitu siihen kuuluvia kustannuseriä, jotka kuitenkin selvästi on sisällytetty siihen. 

Vastustuksesi on perin hataralla pohjalla.

Huonoista argumenteista voit ainakin potea huonoa omatuntoa. Itse tiedän omasta kokemuksesta, että jättihankkeita ei kaadeta ilman vankkaa asiantuntemusta niistä. 

Tampereen kokoisen kaupungin osalta asia on vain niin, että asiaan perehtyminen osoittaisi, että pikaraitiotie on aivan toimiva ja taloudellisesti järkevä liikenneratkaisu Tampereen kokoiseen kaupunkiin, mutta esitetyn suunnitelman yksityiskohdissa toki on paljonkin kehitettävää.

----------


## JTW

> Eiköhän tässä riittäisi, että asiasta tehtäisiin kunnollinen tutkimus esimerkiksi Tampereen teknillisessä yliopistossa?
> 
> Turussa firmat luulivat että 70% asiakaskäynneistä tulee yksityisautolla. Sitten tehtiin Turun kauppakorkeakoulussa tutkimus, joka osoitti, että yksityisautoilla tulee käynneistä noin 30-35%. Mesoaminen autoilun siunauksellisuudesta väheni melkoisesti ...
> 
> Olettaisin että Tampereella on jokseenkin sama liikematkojen kulkumuotojakauma kuin Turussa. Kevytliikenne voi olla hiukan vähemmällä, julkiset puolestaan hieman vahvemmalla.


Sehän toki on liike-elämän ykköstavoite ettei sellaista tutkimusta vaan vahingossakaan tehtäisi ettei totuus paljastuisi.




> Eli: siis mieluummin joukkoliikenteen käyttö alas, ja muutamalle työntekijälle jää pysyvä työsuhde kun kaikki ne potkitaan pois jotka eivät ole kohta konkurssiin menevän firman pomon kavereita.


Hiukan kärjistettyä. En varmastikkaan kuulu kategoriaan pomon kaverit mutta mieluummin otan riskin kuin lähden vapaaehtoisesti pätkätyöläiseksi.

Sitä en tiedä mikä sinulla "politiikkona" on käsitys demokratiasta mutta minulle se on sitä että saan ilmaista vapaasti mielipiteeni vaikka se olisi sinun mielipidettäsi vastakkainen. Joukkoliikenne ei ole kuihtumassa. Kannattavia linjoja löytyy. Sittenhän saneerataan kannattamattomat pois. Onneksi suuri ikäluokka on eläke-iässä jolloin liikenteensupistukset sujuvat henkilöpoliittisesti mukavasti luonnollisella poistumalla.

Ja mitä tulee lonkasopimuksiin mikään ei kai estä ottamasta töihin vanhoista työntekijöistä sitä jonka tuleva työnantaja haluaa? Eli myös kilpailutetussa liikenteessä pomon kanssa kaveerattomuus saattaapi olla ihan yhtä kohtalokasta. Jos olen väärässä ja töihinotossa on jokin ikä tms "nokkimisjärjestys", pahoittelen jo etukäteen epätietoisuuttani.




> Enpä usko, että esimerkiksi Paunulla on suurta riskiä menettää kilpailussa, päin vastoin, hyvin ja tehokkaasti hoidettu suomalainen bussifirma pärjää kyllä monikansallisille, kun kilpailun ehdot ovat reilut.


Eiköhän Connex ja Concordia pidä muutaman ensimmäisen vuoden täälläkin huolen ettei paikalliset pärjää liian hyvin. Saattaapa muutama kotimainen amatöörivirma kaatuakkin ensimmäisinä vuosina kun nämä joukkoliikenteen pelastajat tulee kisaileen edukkailla hinnoilla.

Mieluummin työskentelen nyky Paunulla.




> Lainansaannista en muuta sano kuin että milläs ne muut pätkätyöläiset (joiden pätkät eivät ole 5 v) asuntolainaa saavat, kun havaintojen mukaan saavat?


Käsittääkseni en maininnutkaan ettei saa? Myöntämiskriteerit vaan on tiukemmat. Liekö sitten vaatimuksena paremmat vakuudet tai alkupääomat? En ole pankki-ihmisiä joten ei ole omakohtaista kokemusta mutta en oikeen nää mitään syytä miksi kyseinen tuttava asiasta olisi perättömiä jutellut.




> Oletkos kysynyt HKL:tä mitään?


Olen siinä onnellisessa asemassa että työni tai minkään muunkaan takia en ole pakoitettu pyytään konsultointia HKL:ltä. Hatunnosto sinällääm että iso sininen on tasapäin tapellut jo vuosikaudet ulkolaislafkoja vastaan ja pitänyt kotimaisuusasteen edes kohtuullisena.




> Sillä, miten VR Oy toimii, ei ole juuri tekemistä modernin ja asiallisesti hoidetun raideliikenteen kanssa


Tämä taas oli niitä omia hyvin kärkeviä mielipiteitä joilla argumentoinnista allekirjoittanutta on syytelty. Eli en ota kantaa sen enempää kuin että olemme  jälleen kerran hiukan erimieltä.




> Eli: sinun ei veronmaksajana tarvitse vaivata päätäsi parempien ratkaisujen kehittämiseksi, mutta sen sijaan voit vapaasti vaatia muiden Tampereen kokoisten kaupunkien kokemusten perusteella toimivan ratkaisun hylkäämistä "järjettömän hintaisena" vaikka laskelmat osoittavat että sen liikennöinti kannattaa?


Ei tarvi ei. Minulle riittää se että äänestän päättäjiksi henkilöitä joilla ei vielä mopo ole karannut käsistä. Edelleenkin laskelmista on pitkä tie toteutukseen. Valitettava tosiasia on edelleen se paperilla olevat lukemat voivat toteutusvaiheessa osoittautua erilaisiksi.

Tuo itsekannattavuus on totaalipotaskaa johon ei ikinä tulla pääsemään.




> Vastustuksesi on perin hataralla pohjalla.


Veikkaisin että minun vastustus ei ole kovin paljoa hatarammalla pohjalla kuin sinun kannatus. Tiedän että mielipiteeni on aika vahvoja mutta tapana ei ole takinkääntely. Tosiasia on että sinun "tutkimusfaktat" eivät ole yhtään sen enempää faktoja kuin minunkaan ennenkuin pikaratikka puksuttelee. Mitä toivottavasti ei ikinä tarvi nähdä.




> Huonoista argumenteista voit ainakin potea huonoa omatuntoa. Itse tiedän omasta kokemuksesta, että jättihankkeita ei kaadeta ilman vankkaa asiantuntemusta niistä.


Tiedä sitten ehkä teillä Vihreissä erimieltä olevien ihmisten mielipiteitä pidetään huonona argumentointina? Itse suon erimieltä oleville oikeuden omiin mielipiteisiin. Mitä tulee hankkeen kaatamiseen sitä tuskin kaadan minä yksin mutta saimoin ajattelevia on toki muitakin ja meidän onneksi nykyinen kunnanvaltuusto ei toivottavasti kerkiä vielä lopullisia päätöksiä lyömään lukkoon. Eli seuraavissa vaaleissa järkevät ihmiset äänestävät valtuuustoon "oikeat edustajat". Josko sellaisia ehdokkaita on enää riittävästi?

Kannattajapuoli voi toki olla iloinen että kannattajien puolelta löytyy turkulainen vankka asiantuntija joka on kuntarajoista välittämättä vankalla ammattitaidolla rakentamassa meille tamperelaisille pikaratikkaa. Pikaratikkapatriootit kiittää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sitä en tiedä mikä sinulla "politiikkona" on käsitys demokratiasta mutta minulle se on sitä että saan ilmaista vapaasti mielipiteeni vaikka se olisi sinun mielipidettäsi vastakkainen.


Mielipiteesi saat toki ilmaista, mutta vapaaseen mielipiteen ilmaisuun kuulunee myös, että voin kertoa julkisesti, mikä väitteissäsi ei pidä paikkaansa tai on tuulesta temmattua.




> Joukkoliikenne ei ole kuihtumassa. Kannattavia linjoja löytyy. Sittenhän saneerataan kannattamattomat pois. Onneksi suuri ikäluokka on eläke-iässä jolloin liikenteensupistukset sujuvat henkilöpoliittisesti mukavasti luonnollisella poistumalla.


Joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat Suomessa 2003-2005 laskeneet jyrkästi jokaisessa kaupungissa - sitä jyrkemmin mitä pienempi kaupunki - ja ainoa joukkoliikenteen osa, jossa lasku on ollut pientä tai on kasvua, on Helsingin raideliikenne.

Itsekannattavia linjoja on hyvin vähän. Tampereen ja Turun sisäisessä linjastossa vain teli- ja nivellinjat.

Olen toisessa ketjussa purkanut miten "itsekannattavaa" linjalupaliikenne on eli miten paljon sitä tuetaan seutulipuilla ja koululaislipuilla.
http://jlf.fi/f25/165-ruotsin-malli/

Oma arvioni on se, että Suomen linjalupaperusteinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on romahtamassa omaan mahdottomuuteensa, ja on ripeästi kehitettävä keinoja, joilla saada liikenne taloudellisesti tukevammalle pohjalle. Raideliikenne ja yhteiskunnan tukeman liikenteen muuttaminen kilpailutetuksi sopimusliikenteeksi ovat tässä suhteessa muualla hyväksi havaittuja keinoja.




> Eiköhän Connex ja Concordia pidä muutaman ensimmäisen vuoden täälläkin huolen ettei paikalliset pärjää liian hyvin. Saattaapa muutama kotimainen amatöörivirma kaatuakkin ensimmäisinä vuosina kun nämä joukkoliikenteen pelastajat tulee kisaileen edukkailla hinnoilla.
> 
> Mieluummin työskentelen nyky Paunulla.


Etkö ole lainkaan selvillä siitä, että Turussa pääosan kilpailuista voittivat paikalliset, Paunua ja Länsilinjoja vastaavat firmat, jotka ajoivat jopa Koiviston Auton ja Pohjolan liikenteen kaupungista ulos? Connex ja Concordia eivät voittaneet ainoatakaan kilpailua.

YTV:alueella osa kilpailun ongelmista johtui siitä, ettei kilpailua vielä osattu. Jos Tampereen seudulliset linjat kilpailutetaan, voidaan ottaa oppia YTV:n ja Turun kokemuksista.

Jos laatu on riittävän tärkeä kilpailutekijä, en usko että suomalaisilla firmoilla on kilpailussa ongelmia.

Onpa vaan hauskaa, että rehellinen kilpailu on niin suuri pelkotekijä. Onko muka niin, että suomalaiset firmat pärjäävät vain suojattuina?




> Tuo itsekannattavuus on totaalipotaskaa johon ei ikinä tulla pääsemään.


Mitäs ihmeellistä siinä on? Useissa kaupungeissa kuten mm. Düsseldorfissa ja Strasbourgissa raitioliikenteen liikennöinti on voitollista. 
Ei ole mikään ihme, että jos vaunun kapasiteetti on 200-300 matkustajaa, pääomakustannus suhteessa kapasiteettiin samaa luokkaa kuin bussilla ja  kuljettajan palkka ja vaunun huolto samaa luokkaa, että liikenne kannattaa paremmin kuin 60-90 matkustajan bussilla.

Väitteet raitioliikenteen kannattavuudesta Tampereella perustuvat laskelmiin, jotka ovat vertailukelpoisa muualle.

Voisitko ystävällisesti kertoa, mihin väitteesi itsekannattavuuden "totaalipotaskasta" perustuvat?




> Tosiasia on että sinun "tutkimusfaktat" eivät ole yhtään sen enempää faktoja kuin minunkaan ennenkuin pikaratikka puksuttelee.


Eli: mielestäsi täysin omalta "musta tuntuu" - pohjalta esitetyt väitteet ovat yhtä päteviä kuin väitteet, jotka perustuvat kansainväliseen tutkimukseen perehtymiseen, keskusteluihin eri asiantuntijoiden kanssa sekä tutustumiseen tällaisiin järjestelmiin paikan päällä?

Mielenkiintoista.




> Tiedä sitten ehkä teillä Vihreissä erimieltä olevien ihmisten mielipiteitä pidetään huonona argumentointina? Itse suon erimieltä oleville oikeuden omiin mielipiteisiin.


Huonoa argumentointia ovat väitteet, jotka perustuvat yksinomaan "musta tuntuu" tietoon. 




> Kannattajapuoli voi toki olla iloinen että kannattajien puolelta löytyy turkulainen vankka asiantuntija joka on kuntarajoista välittämättä vankalla ammattitaidolla rakentamassa meille tamperelaisille pikaratikkaa. Pikaratikkapatriootit kiittää.


Kai saan vapaasti olla kiinnostunut myös Tampereen asioista? Tampere on syntymäkaupunkini ja siellä asuu sukulaisia ja ystäviä sekä pidettyjä kollegoita. Mielestäni Tampere on monessa suhteessa yksi Suomen mukavimmista kaupungeista, ja mielestäni pikaraitiotie parantaisi sitä vielä entisestään.

Olen itse pyrkinyt keskusteluissa puuttumaan nimenomaan siihen, että raitiotietä on Tampereella vastustettu täysin kestämättömin "musta tuntuu" perustein.

Lisäksi: on aivan selvää, että Turun ja Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeet tukisivat toisiaan. Esimerkiksi vaunujen hankinta on paljon edullismpaa jos kaksi kaupunkia hankkii yhtä aikaa samanlaisia vaunuja. 

Myöskin valtion rahaa menee Tampereen seudun liikenteeseen joka tapauksessa. Kai voin puhua sen puolesta, että valtion raha menee järkeviin tarkoituksiin?

----------


## tkp

> Raideliikenne ja yhteiskunnan tukeman liikenteen muuttaminen kilpailutetuksi sopimusliikenteeksi ovat tässä suhteessa muualla hyväksi havaittuja keinoja.


Raideliikenteen ongelma harvaanasutussa Suomessa on, että ei ketään kiinnosta lähteä odottamaan junaa 10km päässä olevalle asemalle, kun oma auto seisoo pihassa 10 metrin päässä.  Bussillä sentään pääsee aika pitkälle samaa tietä kun omalla autolla. Eli jos minun mielipidettä kysytään, niin suomessa raideliikenne sopii isojen kaupunkien väliseen liikenteeseen, mutta  pienillä paikkakunnilla bussi on huomattavasti joustavampi kulkuväline.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Raideliikenteen ongelma harvaanasutussa Suomessa on, että ei ketään kiinnosta lähteä odottamaan junaa 10km päässä olevalle asemalle, kun oma auto seisoo pihassa 10 metrin päässä.  Bussillä sentään pääsee aika pitkälle samaa tietä kun omalla autolla. Eli jos minun mielipidettä kysytään, niin suomessa raideliikenne sopii isojen kaupunkien väliseen liikenteeseen, mutta  pienillä paikkakunnilla bussi on huomattavasti joustavampi kulkuväline.


Jos raideliikennettä käytetään kaupunkien sisäiseen liikenteeseen, pysäkit sijoitetaan yhtä lähelle omaa pihaa kuin bussipysäkkikin eli yleensä enintään 300-600 m etäisyydelle kotiovesta. Kerrostalo- ja keskusta-alueilla pysäkit voidaan sijoittaa käytännössä yhtä lähelle kuin oma autokin. Parhaat pikaraitiotiejärjestelmät (mm. Basel, Strasbourg, Linz, Karlsruhe) on suunniteltu näin, eli raideliikennettä on helpompi käyttää kuin omaa autoa, koska se on yhtä lähellä kuin oma auto ja kulkee keskustaan omaa autoa tai bussia nopeammin. Näillä alueilla väestöntiheys on samaa luokkaa kuin Tampereen tai Turun lähiöissä.

Tampereen raideliikennesuunnitelmassa ei tätä periaatetta ole riittävästi huomioitu ja pysäkit pitäisi siirtää lähemmäs asuntoja, palveluita ja työpaikkoja kuten olen kaikissa keskusteluissa korostanut. Samoin Helsingin metro ja lähijunat on osaksi sijoitettu liian kauas matkustajista.

Suomen kylistä ja pikkukaupungeista suuri osa on rakentunut kävelyetäisyydelle rautatieasemista. Niiden osalta raideliikenteellä voidaan tarjota parempi palvelutaso kuin bussilla. Esimerkiksi Turun ympäristön taajamissa Littoisiin, Piikkiöön, Paimioon, Halikon keskustaan,   Jäkärlään, Liedon asemalle, Auraan, Kyrön ja Mellilään sekä Maskun kirkonkylään, Vinkkilään ja Uuteenkaupunkiin rautatietä pitkin voidaan tarjota suorempi ja nopeampi reitti Turkuun kuin bussilla ja kävelyetäisyys pysäkille on käytännössä sama.

Kannatan itse raideliikenteen toteuttamista sinne, missä sillä voidaan tarjota bussia tai yksityisautoa parempi palvelu.

Oma arvioni on, että Helsingissä, Turussa ja Tampereella sekä olemassaolevien ratojen varressa pystytään tähän. Mahdollisesti myös joissakin keskisuurissa kaupungeissa (Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Pori).

10 km etäisyys soveltuu vain kaukoliikenteeseen, siinä olet oikeassa. Mutta kaupunkiraideliikennettä ei suunnitella 10 km päähän käyttäjistä, vaan enintään 300-600 m päähän, samalle etäisyydelle kuin bussitkin.

----------


## tkp

> Kannatan itse raideliikenteen toteuttamista sinne, missä sillä voidaan tarjota bussia tai yksityisautoa parempi palvelu.
> 
> Oma arvioni on, että Helsingissä, Turussa ja Tampereella sekä olemassaolevien ratojen varressa pystytään tähän. Mahdollisesti myös joissakin keskisuurissa kaupungeissa (Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Pori).


Esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä ei matka-aika bussillakaan ole lähiöstä keskustaan 20 minuuttia enempää, joten empä usko että raideliikenne sitä nopeuttaisi.  Jo pelkällä bussiliikenteen laadun parantamisella saataisiin todennäköisesti joukkoliikenteen osuus nostettua nykyisestä huomattavasti korkeammalle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä ei matka-aika bussillakaan ole lähiöstä keskustaan 20 minuuttia enempää, joten empä usko että raideliikenne sitä nopeuttaisi.  Jo pelkällä bussiliikenteen laadun parantamisella saataisiin todennäköisesti joukkoliikenteen osuus nostettua nykyisestä huomattavasti korkeammalle.


Jyväskylässä epäilemättä bussiliikenteen kilpailuttaminen, lippujen hintatason pudottaminen Turun tai Tampereen tasolle, laatutason parantaminen ja mm. telibussit päälinjoille lisäisivät varmasti käyttöä samaan tapaan kuin esimerkiksi samankokoisessa Jonköpingissä.

Mutta: Jyväskylän seudulla raideliikenne voisi varsin hyvin palvella Jyväskylän - Vihtavuoren - Laukaan - Suolahden - Äänekosken taajamaketjua.

En myöskään sulkisi pois raitiotietä lähinnä akselilla Kortepohja - Keskusta - Lutakko - Kuokkala. Mutta tällä reitillä voidaan toki kasvattaa ensin käyttäjämääriä kehittämällä bussiliikennettä.

----------


## 339-DF

Olen juuri saanut luettua läpi yli 50-sivuisen Tampereen raideprojektin raportin viime vuodelta. Vakuuttavaa tekstiä. Missähän vaiheessa projekti mahtaa nyt olla, onko valtuusto ottanut ratikkaan kantaa? Sivulla http://www.tampere.fi/tiedotus/tiedo...05/t0321f.html luvataan, että suunnittelun jatko olisi kevään aikana täsmentynyt - onko näin käynyt?

Muutama seikka herätti tuossa raportissa huomioni. Yhden vaunun hinnaksi on arvioitu 3,5 Me. Miksi näin paljon? Ovatko duovaunut tosiaan hintaluokaltaan näin kalliita? Vaunujen esitetty pituus 35-40 metriä tuntuu myös suurelta. Onko näin isolle kapasiteetille perusteita, ja syntyisikö merkittävää säästöä, jos vaunut olisivat lyhyempiä?

Ratalinjauksissa on hyvin pitkälti haluttu käyttää hyväksi nykyisiä ratalinjoja, mitä mm. Mikko on kritisoinut. Uskoisin, että olemassaolevien ratojen käytöllä saadaan hankkeelle laajempaa tukea, sillä se antaa hankkeesta edullisen kuvan, vaikka totuus toinen olisikin. Yhtä kuitenkin ihmettelen aivan erityisesti. Yliopiston ja Vuohenojan välille rakennetaan nykyisen radan viereen uusi kaksoisraide hintaan 12 Me. Kun kerran joka tapauksessa joudutaan rakentamaan uusi kaksoisraide, miksei sitä tehdä Sammonkatua ja Kekkosentietä pitkin? Rakennuskustannukset lienevät samat* mutta tällä reitillä matkustajia kertyisi paljon enemmän.

Vielä mietin tunneliradan linjausta. Jos rata halutaan tunneliin, ettei se häiritsisi autoliikennettä keskustassa, niin miksei tunneli kulje Hämeenkadun alla? Keskustorin asema sijoittuisi paremmin, Matkakeskuksen asema saataisiin lähemmäs Stockmannia ja rautatieaseman edessä olevaa aukiota. Tampellasta tosin jouduttaisiin luopumaan.

Raportti on mielestäni kovin asiallisen tuntuinen, ja minun on vaikeaa ymmärtää bussifirmojen pelkoa. Mikä takaa sen, että Paunu ja kumppanit voittavat kilpailutetun bussiliikenteen? Eivät nuo "kauhuskenaariot" ulkopaikkakuntalaisten bussifirmojen tunkeutumisesta Hämeeseen vaadi ratikkaa toteutuakseen. Se, riittävätkö paunujen rahkeet raideliikenteeseen, onkin jo eri juttu. Liikennöitsijän tulisi Tampereelle kaavaillussa mallissa hankkia kalustokin, ja sitoutua liikennöimään jopa 30 vuotta.

Liikennöinnin on arvioitu alkavan vuonna 2012. Miltä näyttää, pitäisittekö arviota realistisena? Missä määrin Aamulehden kirjoittelut ovat vaikuttaneet mielipideilmastoon Tampereella?

* Hervannan ja Vuoreksen haaran pituus on noin kolminkertainen edelliseen verrattuna, ja sen hinnaksi on arvioitu 36 Me. Siksi siis oletan, että kaksoisraiteen rakentaminen nykyisen radan viereen maksaa saman verran kuin sen rakentaminen kadulle tai kadun viereen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Muutama seikka herätti tuossa raportissa huomioni. Yhden vaunun hinnaksi on arvioitu 3,5 Me. Miksi näin paljon? Ovatko duovaunut tosiaan hintaluokaltaan näin kalliita? Vaunujen esitetty pituus 35-40 metriä tuntuu myös suurelta. Onko näin isolle kapasiteetille perusteita, ja syntyisikö merkittävää säästöä, jos vaunut olisivat lyhyempiä?


Duoraitiovaunut maksavat kai nykytiedon mukaan 2,5-3 Me, ei 3,5 Me. 

Kapasiteettiin sen sijaan sanon aivan suoraan, että Tampereella tai yhtä hyvin Turussa tarvitaan 250-300 matkustajan 35-40 m pitkät vaunut hoitamaan liikenne-ennusteissa todettu mahdollinen kysyntä.

Vaunujen pienentäminen lisäisi kuljettajakustannuksia enemmän kuin se alentaisi pääomakustannuksia. Pitkiä esikaupunkilinjoja ei kannata ajaa alle 10 minuutin välein. Hiljaisen liikenteen aikaan suuri vaunu taas ei ole mikään ongelma, koska kuski maksaa kuitenkin saman, energia- ja huoltokustannukset ovat vain marginaalisesti suuremmat.

----------


## Teoreetikko

> Kun kerran joka tapauksessa joudutaan rakentamaan uusi kaksoisraide, miksei sitä tehdä Sammonkatua ja Kekkosentietä pitkin?


Tämä kyllä ihmetyttää minuakin. Pikaraitiotielinjaus keskusta - Sammonkatu - Hervanta (- Vuores) tarjoaisi todella hyvän matkustajapotentiaalin ja asukastiheyden linjauksen välittömään läheisyyteen. Raitiotien rakentaminen Sammonkadulle olisi varmasti verrattain edullistakin, onhan katu niin leveä, että siitä irtoaa helposti tilaa raitiotiellekin. Lisäksihän Hervannan valtaväyläkin suunniteltiin aikanaan niin, että sen yhteyteen mahtuu kiskot. On vaikea ymmärtää, mitä epärealistisen suuruudenhullua olisi esimerkiksi tässä raitiotielinjassa, joka kulkisi 10 000 asukkaan Kalevan seudun kautta 20 000 asukkaan lähiöön, jossa on vieläpä suurehko korkeakoululaitos - kulkeehan Hervantaan jo nytkin ruuhka-aikana yli 10 nivel- tai telibussein liikennöitävää bussivuoroa tunnissa.

Jos nykyistä rataverkkoa jossakin kannattaisi hyödyntää, niin ehkäpä otollisimmat alueet olisivat Länsi-Tampereella Porin radan varressa; Tesomajärven suurehko lähiö sijaitsee suhteellisen lähellä rataa,  ja nyt rakenteilla oleva Kalkunvuoren aluekin sijoittuu rautatien yhteyteen. Lisäksi pikaraitiotien palvelut voitaisiin ulottaa Nokialle, jossa jopa VR:n palvelut - heti kun ne muutama vuosi sitten palautettiin kaupunkiin - ovat osoittautuneet yllättävän suosituiksi, vaikka se vain muutamia harvoja vuoroja päivässä liikennöikin. Omaa käytävää hyödyntävä suurikapasiteettinen joukkoliikenneratkaisu osaltaan ratkaisisi myös vuosi vuodelta pahenevan Pispalan valtatien ruuhkautumisongelman.




> Jos rata halutaan tunneliin, ettei se häiritsisi autoliikennettä keskustassa, niin miksei tunneli kulje Hämeenkadun alla?


Eikö ajattelun pitäisi kulkea niin, että autoliikenne häiritsee joukkoliikennettä eikä toisinpäin   :Very Happy:  . No asiaan, kyllä tuo suunniteltu Tampellan lenkki tuntuu jotenkin keinotekoiselta. Vaikka alue onkin paisunut jo melko suureksi ja paisuu edelleen, se on niin lähellä keskustaa, etteivät edes Lapintietä kulkevat TKL:n bussit tunnu alueen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä täyttyvän.




> Raportti on mielestäni kovin asiallisen tuntuinen, ja minun on vaikeaa ymmärtää bussifirmojen pelkoa.


Kyllä ne pelot liittyvät juurikin noihin (liikennöistijöiden) "saavutettuihin etuihin", joista mm. tuolla raideliikennekeskustelun puolella on puhuttu. Tässä tietysti herää kysymys, onko koko tamperelaisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kehittämisen etu niin paljon vähäisempi kuin yksittäisten linja-autoyritysten suurelta osaltaan yhteiskunnan pönkittämä liiketaloudellinen etu, että pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmat kannattaa heittää roskakoriin ilman ainuttakaan kunnon tutkimusta tai kokeilua?

Tietysti, kyllähän tuo seudullisuus mielestäni muissa kuin Nokian tapauksessa kuulostaa vähän väkisin väännetyltä seudun asukaskeskittymät huomioiden. Toisaalta nykyisen seudullisen bussiliikenteen taso on kyllä ainakin Paunun osalta suhteellisen korkea, joten paljon menetettävääkin voi olla. Lisäksi on huomioitava, että matkustajamäärät ovat Tampereen seudulla laskeneet erityisesti TKL:n liikenteessä, ei niinkään seutuliikenteessä.

Ehkäpä kannattaisi lähteä rakentamaan pikaraitiotietä Tampereen sisäisenä ratkaisuna (?).




> Liikennöinnin on arvioitu alkavan vuonna 2012. Miltä näyttää, pitäisittekö arviota realistisena? Missä määrin Aamulehden kirjoittelut ovat vaikuttaneet mielipideilmastoon Tampereella?


Valitettavasti en jaksa uskoa, että edes mitään rakentamispäätöstä tehdään ainakaan ennen tuota vuotta. Mitään tuskin tapahtuu, ennen kuin kaupunginvaltuustoon saadaan hieman "raikkaampia tuulia". Toisaalta kyllä kansalaismielipidekin taitaa olla tällä hetkellä pikaratikkaa vastaan, jopa niiden keskuudessa, jotka konkreettisesti kokevat mm. huomenna tapahtuvat uudelleenjärjestelyt (lue: heikennykset) TKL:n liikenteessä. Aamulehden kirjoittelu pikaraitiotiestä on ollut yllättävänkin neutraalia, paikoin jopa positiivisella varauksella suhtautuvaa, mutta kun lähtöasenteet ovat mitä ovat, niin... Nyt sitä paitsi julkinen keskustelu pikaraitiotiestä on huolestuttavasti hiipunut.

Huvittavaa on, että samaan aikaan kun pikaraitiotien tyrmäämiseen riittää argumentti "Tampere on niin pieni kaupunki", ollaan kuitenkin paljon valmiimpia aloittamaan massiivisia, suurkaupunkityylisiä autoilunedistämishankkeita Kekkosentien tunnelin tapaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos rata halutaan tunneliin, ettei se häiritsisi autoliikennettä keskustassa, niin miksei tunneli kulje Hämeenkadun alla?





> Eikö ajattelun pitäisi kulkea niin, että autoliikenne häiritsee joukkoliikennettä eikä toisinpäin


Olen samaa mieltä. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, että kallis tunneli on tulossa juuri siksi, että autopuolue  (jos saan Anteron ilmaisua lainata) vastustaa sitä, että rata kulkee Hämeenkadulla katutasossa. Fiksua tunnelissa on mielestäni vain se, että se ehkä vähentää ratikan vastustajien määrää ja sitä kautta parantaa toteutusmahdollisuuksia.

Matkustajien kannalta pintaratkaisu olisi parempi, ja luulen, ettei matkustusaika juurikaan pienenisi, jos reitti kulkisi katutasossa Hämeenpuistossa ja Hämeenkadulla Hämeensillan yli ja asemalle (ja sitten Itsenäisyyden- ja Sammonkaduille jne).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olen samaa mieltä. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, että kallis tunneli on tulossa juuri siksi, että autopuolue  (jos saan Anteron ilmaisua lainata) vastustaa sitä, että rata kulkee Hämeenkadulla katutasossa. Fiksua tunnelissa on mielestäni vain se, että se ehkä vähentää ratikan vastustajien määrää ja sitä kautta parantaa toteutusmahdollisuuksia.


Tunnelin hinta alentaa toteutusmahdollisuuksia huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä autoliikenteelle jäävä tila lisää niitä.

Lisäksi nimenomaan tunneli on se tekijä, jota joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat kritisoineet suunnitelmassa. Linja on väärässä paikassa, kun se ei ole maan päällä Hämeenkadulla.

Tunneli johtaa siihen, että Tampereella ei ole pikaraitiotiehen varaa (tunnelin kanssa) sekä siihen, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät eivät kannata hanketta (koska he eivät halua mennä tunneliin, vaan Hämeenkadulle).

Mielestäni tunneliasiassa on nyt tärkeysjärjestys asetettu väärin.  On pyritty miellyttämään "autopuoluetta" ja unohdettu "joukkoliikennepuolue".

Tampereen pikaraitiotiehankkeen kritiikin kärki on ollut se, että hanke ei parantaisi joukkoliikenteen palvelua, ja nykyisillä linjauksilla näin voi ollakin. Linjauksia pitäisi parantaa, jotta joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso nousisi selvästi nykyisestä.

----------


## killerpop

> Lisäksi nimenomaan tunneli on se tekijä, jota joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat kritisoineet suunnitelmassa. Linja on väärässä paikassa, kun se ei ole maan päällä Hämeenkadulla.


Höpöhöpö, tunnelia ei kritisoida, sen sijaan itse muu linjaus on ihan väärässä paikkaa.




> Tunneli johtaa siihen, että Tampereella ei ole pikaraitiotiehen varaa (tunnelin kanssa) sekä siihen, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät eivät kannata hanketta (koska he eivät halua mennä tunneliin, vaan Hämeenkadulle).


Toisaalta tunneli johtaisi siihen, että manselaisetkin saisivat itselleen "Metron", kun se kulkee maan alla. 

Tunneli toisi myös turvallisuutta, sillä mikäli vähänkin tunnet Tampereen Keskustorin alueen iltaelämää, tiedät varmasti sen, että jalankulkijat eivät todellakaan piittaa liikennesäännöistä, tuli sieltä sitten henkilöauto, linja-auto tai mahdollisesti se ratikka. Katu ylitetään kun huvittaa millon vaan ja mistä vaan. Vai onko sinun mielestäsi kiva katsella pikaratikkajonoa, kun yksi humalainen on juossut vaunun alle ja koko joukkoliikenne sitten sekaisin?

Hämeenkatu, kuten muutkin keskustan kadut ovat varsin hitaita väyliä kulkea juuri risteävän jalankulkuliikenteen vuoksi. Pikaratikalla olisi mahdollisuus olla luotettava väline, joka kulkisi sujuvasti keskustan kautta kuitenkaan jäämättä mihinkään ruuhkiin. Pitääkö väline saada vain sen takia pinnalle, että sitä voi sitten harrastajat kuvata kaupunkimiljöössä?




> Tampereen pikaraitiotiehankkeen kritiikin kärki on ollut se, että hanke ei parantaisi joukkoliikenteen palvelua, ja nykyisillä linjauksilla näin voi ollakin. Linjauksia pitäisi parantaa, jotta joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso nousisi selvästi nykyisestä.


Linjauksien parantaminen onnistuu parhaiten siirtämällä välineen pois RHK:n rataverkolta. Palvelutason parantaminen taasen tuplaamalla ehdotettujen seisakkeiden määrä siellä missä se on järkevää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitääkö väline saada vain sen takia pinnalle, että sitä voi sitten harrastajat kuvata kaupunkimiljöössä?


Eipä käynytkään mielessä, mutta tuohan on mainio syy   :Laughing:

----------


## Allison

Tunneliratkaisua on kritisoitu voimakkaasti useiden syiden vuoksi. Ensinnäkin tunneliratkaisun yksi syy on yksinkertaisesti se, ettei henkilöautoilua uskalleta rajoittaa maanpäällä. Tämähän ei ole pikaratikasta johtuva syy, vaan poliittinen kysymys.

Sen sijaan maanpäällisellä ratkaisulla on useita etuja ja tunneliratkaisulla haittoja. TTY:n liikenne- ja kuljetustekniikan laitoksen johtaja, professori Jorma Mäntynen totesi osuvasti että maanalaiseen ratkaisuun liittyy "maanalaisia ilmiöitä". Nämähän ovat juuri turvallisuusongelmia. Jos Keskustori nykyisellään vetää puoleensa "ala-maailman väkeä", niin maanalaisten (sisä)tilojen voi olettaa olevan tällaiselle oikea magneetti. Vartiointiin pitää panostaa huomattavasti enemmän, jos tilat halutaan pitää turvallisina, saati viihtyisinä. Lisäksi maailman metrojen terrori-iskut eivät kaukaisuudestaan huolimatta ainakaan lisää matkustajien turvallisuuden tunnetta maanalaisissa tiloissa.

Killerpopin mainitsemat maanpäälliset "turvallisuusongelmat" ovat pieniä verrattuna todellisiin maanalaisiin ongelmiin.

Yhdyn professori Mäntyseen myös siinä, että kaupungin joukkoliikennejärjestelmän lippulaivan tulee näkyä maanpäällä jo markkinointisyistä. Ei sitä saa yrittää piilotella.

Maanalaisuus on RHK:n rataverkon yhteiskäytön kanssa ne asiat, joissa suunnittelussa on lähdetty metsäpoluille. Mikko Laaksonen: kiitos asiantuntevista ja mielenkiintoisista kirjoituksista, niitä on ilo lukea.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Ainakin jos yrittäjien patriootteja on uskominen. Kaikki firmat kuulemma menee lähes välittömästi konkurssiin ja asiakkaat marketteihin jos yksityisautoilu "Hämpillä" kielletään.


Jos yhtään liikkuu jalan kaupungilla ja seuraa kuinka ihmiset liikkuvat siellä, huomaa kuinka iso osa todellakin on liikkeellä jalan tai bussilla. Vai miksi ihmeessä sitten busseihin menee ihmisiä ostosten kera? Juuri tässä on se ongelma, että oli sitten miten tahansa keskustaa muutettu (Viistokadun sulkeminen, Aleksis Kiven kadun katkaiseminen, Tuomiokirkonkadun kävelykatuprojekti, jne), niin aina viimeistään Aamelehdessä on eräiden liikkeiden edustajat (tms. taho) kittiseet kuinka yksityisautoilu on heille elintärkeää. No, esim. Laukotorille ajaminen on ollut rajoitettu nyt useamman vuoden ajan, eikä esim. Järvisen urheiluliike ole minnekään kadonnut Kirkkokadulta. Eli jotenkin on kyseenalaistettavat nämä puheet, sillä käytännössä en itse ole huomannut näiden katujen mitenkään kuolleen.

Olen ajokortillinen kansalainen, mutta silti en ole "autopuolueen" puolella, vaan kyllä minä "joukkoliikennepuoluetta" kannattaisin Hämeenkadun suhteen. Harmi vain, että edes Vihreät eivät ole voimakkaammin ajaneet Hämeenkadun joukkoliikennepriorisoinnin puolesta, vaan lähinnä tuntuu siltä, että vain Joukkoliikennefoorumilla puolustetaan joukkoliikennettä nyky-Tampereella.  :Sad: 

Mitä taas Mikko Laaksosen ja JTW:n väliseen sanailuun pikaraitiotien rakentamisen kannattavuudesta tulee, muistuttaisin, että vaikka se tulee hieman kirpaisemaan rahallisesti, on se tulevaisuuden investointina ja pitkällä aikavälillä ennakoiva ratkaisu Tampereen nykyisiin ja tuleviin joukkoliikenneongelmiin. JTW tässä asiassa minusta lähinnä edustaa sellaista omiin jalkoihin katsovaa henkilöä, kun taas Laaksosen Mikko katsoo sellaiset pari metriä itsensä eteen. Pointtinani se, että tässä ei ole kyse mistään 5-10 vuoden ratkaisusta, vaan rollikan tapaisesta laajamittaisesti ja pitkäaikaisesta perusratkaisusta. Kukaan ei voi järkevin perusteluin olettaa, että Tampere ei enää kasva Vuoreksen rakentamisen jälkeen, vaan varmasti tulemme näkemään laajenemista Sorilan suunnalla, idässä Kangasalan rajalla ja täydennysrakentamista Hervannassa, Annalassa ja Kalkussa. 

On selvää, että Tamperee tulee väistämättä kasvamaan vuosikymmenien ajan. Siksi, ja nimenomaan sen vuoksi, on ensiarvoisen tärkeää, että ennakoivasti varaudutaan kasvaviin matkustajamääriin ja tehdään tästä kaupunki jossa on hemmetin nopeata liikkua julkisilla paikasta toiseen. Anteeksi kirosanan käyttö, mutta oli pakko korostaa tuossa kohtaa nopeutta.  :Smile:  Esim. Helsingin metro ja pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenne tuovat sellaista matkustusmukavuutta, että se on jotenkin saatava toteutettua täälläkin. Ja jos pitkälle tulevaisuuteen katsotaan, on aina olemassa nämä viime aikojen Suur-Tampere-aikeet.

Nyt pikaraitiotiehen käytetty lantti tulee varmasti kasvamaan korkoa investoituna rahana ja tuottamaan mm. muuttovoittoa tulevaisuudessa.  :Smile:  En ole pilkunviilaajana lukenut sitä viimeisintä raporttia tai laskimella laskenut tarkkaan, sillä tulevaisuuden säästöjen ennakoiva arviointi ei ole minun heiniä, mutta näin minunkin matematiikalla en ihmettelisi jos voidaan puhuja suuristakin säästöistä jos nyt luodaan hyvä pohjaratkaisu, eikä sitä sitten Keskustorin tapaan tarvitse repiä auki joka toinen vuosi.  :Wink: 




> Minulle riittää se että äänestän päättäjiksi henkilöitä joilla ei vielä mopo ole karannut käsistä.


Hienoa! Saamme siis kärsiä tulevaisuudessa tästä lyhytkatseisuuden riemuvoitosta jossa ajatellaan vain omassa autotallissa olevaa Fiatia ja sitä kuinka siitä tämän hetkisestä kaupungin budjetista säästyy rahaa muuhun kuluttamiseen. Tässä juuri se perimmäinen ongelma, että lyhytkatseiset eivät halua uskoa, että saattaa joskus olla syytä investoida tulevaisuudenkin varalta. Ilman pikaraitiotietä voin laittaa rahani likoon sellaisen veikkauksen puolesta, että n. vuonna 2020 TKL lakkaa olemasta matkustajamäärien romahduttua lopullisesti, koska yksityisautoilu on riistänyt kaiken tilan ja koska liikennöinti on marginalisoitunut vuosien saatossa. 

Hervannan raitiotien rakentamatta jättäminen 70-luvulla on oman arvioini perusteella johtanut siihen, että Hervannan bussiliikenne vaatii paljon resursseja, mutta on usein matkustajien kannalta tehotonta tai epäkäytännöllistä matkustusaikojen vuoksi, joten oli virhetikki olla tekemättä se silloin tai viimeistään 80-luvulla. Näin olisi saatu Hervanta liikkumaan ensisijaisesti julkisilla ja luotu perusta liikenneverkoston laajentamiselle. Nytkin siis on taas syytä tehdä samanlaisia liikehdintöjä ja olla varaamatta resursseja tulevaisuuden kasvulle?




> Valitettavasti en jaksa uskoa, että edes mitään rakentamispäätöstä tehdään ainakaan ennen tuota vuotta.


Joudun valitettavasti olemaan kanssasi samaa mieltä toteutusaikataulusta. Epäilen, että joko se toteutetaan tilanteen karattua käsistä joskus aikaisintaan 10 vuoden kuluttua tai sitten ei koskaan. Eritoten kun aihe on taas lakaistu maton alle viime kunnallisvaalien jälkeen.

Jos tässä hieman rupeaa etsimään vastaavanlaisia päätöksentekofloppeja, ei tarvitse mennä puusta pidemmälle, sillä jos muistelet ensimmäisiä matkakeskussuunnitelmapuheita ja myöhemmin siirtoa Veturitorille, ennen kuin taas päädyttiin eriytettyyn ratkaisuun, niin huomaat kuinka tuotakin asiaa on onnistuttu vatvomaan sellaiset 10 vuotta, plus/miinus vuosi tai pari.




> Huvittavaa on, että samaan aikaan kun pikaraitiotien tyrmäämiseen riittää argumentti "Tampere on niin pieni kaupunki", ollaan kuitenkin paljon valmiimpia aloittamaan massiivisia, suurkaupunkityylisiä autoilunedistämishankkeita Kekkosentien tunnelin tapaan.


Lisättäköön tähän myös se huvittava seikka, että samalla kun Tamperetta väitetään liian pieneksi tuollaista ratkaisua varten, ollaan Vuoreksen lisäksi rakentamassa lisää uusia asuinalueita esim. Nurmi-Sorilaan suuntaan. Puhumattakaan nyt ainakin Aamulehden kaavailemasta Suur-Tampereesta. Jotenkin ristiriitaista väittää liian pieneksi, kun kuitenkin samalla heti perään sitten puhutaan siitä kuinka kaupunkia laajennetaan.




> Höpöhöpö, tunnelia ei kritisoida, sen sijaan itse muu linjaus on ihan väärässä paikkaa.


En nyt keksinyt parempaa viestiä mihin viitata, mutta näin yleisesti viittaan kaikkiin mainintoihin ehdotetusta reitistöstä ja tunnelista.

Ensinnäkään en kannata ollenkaan koko tunneliratkaisua, sillä se on selvästi tarkoitettu tyydyttämään autopuolueen joustavempia soraääniä, eikä se mitenkään palvele näppärästi toimivan julkisen liikenteen ajatusta, vaan pidentää matka-aikoja, tekee projektista kalliimman ja myös lisää taas yhden avohoitolaitoksen lisää syrjäytyneille, narkomaaneille ja alkoholisteille. Puhumattakaan siitä, että itse tuntisin oloni turvattomaksi "Tampereen Rautatientorilla", eli Helsingin keskeisimmän crime hotspotin, nuorison ja jengien hengauspaikan, ja muutenkin vilkkaan julkisen "olohuoneen" tamperelaisen vastineen maanalaisissa tiloissa, eli pikaratikan Keskustorin asemalla. Jos nämä lieveilmiöt eivät ole tuttuja, suosittelen varovaista tutustumisretkeä perjantai-illan Helsingissä. Eikä pidä unohtaa, että paikassa varmasti lemuaisi kusi pahemmin kuin nykyisillä Tampereen rautatie- ja linja-autoasemilla.

Mitä taas näihin enemmän liikenneteknisiin seikkoihin tulisi, olisi myös rakennettava maanalaista tunneliverkostoa hätäpoistumisteitä, virransyöttöä ja ilmanvaihtoa varten. Toki loppujen lopuksi aika mitätön tekijä, mutta tuokin lisää sitten kallista maanalaista rakentamista. Mutta jos mennään näihin merkittäviin tekijöihin, niin se, että ratikasta ei suoraan pääsisi asioille tai työpaikalle, vaan pitäisi ensin tulla maan alta pois, lisää matkaan kuluvaa aikaa ja vähentää kätevyyttä. Itse kyllä silloin ennemmin kipaisisin lähimmälle nyssepysäkille, aivan kuten nytkin.  :Smile: 




> Pitääkö väline saada vain sen takia pinnalle, että sitä voi sitten harrastajat kuvata kaupunkimiljöössä?


Se pitäisi saada katutasolle sen vuoksi, että se lisäisi turvallisuutta ja matkustamisesta tulisi nopeampaa ja kätevämpää. Ei saa ruveta tekemään tästä pikaratikasta jotain paikallisjunien tapaista epänäppärää kulkuneuvoa, vaan sellainen johon pääsee vaivattomasti kyytiin katutasolla. Koko tunnelointi ja RHK:n junaradan hyödyntäminen nimenomaan tekisi siitä sellaista, että esim. rautatieasema-Messukylä välillä voitaiisiin pysähtyä korkeintaan yliopiston lähistöllä Järvensivun läntisellä pysäkillä ja idempänä mahdollisesti Vuohenojan entisellä junapysäkillä (tosin sijainti nykyään aika karu, joten sekin olisi turha pysäkki). Kaikki mahdolliset muut pysäkit vaatisivat asuintalojen purkamista tai muuten vain kaavoituksen radikaalia muutosta. Itse olen kävellyt rataa pitkin (odotan mielenkiinnolla kuka ensimmäisenä julistaa laittomuudesta) Vehmaisista Vuohenojalle, eikä sillä matkalla ole juuri mainitsemisen arvoisia paikkoja pikaratikkapysäkeille, paitsi entiset VR:n pysäkit, eli Vuohenoja, Messukylä ja Vehmainen. Nyt kuitenkin hieman ohitan hieman sitaatin aihetta, eli palaan tuonempana reitistöön.

Tunnelointi ajaa minusta vain yhtä asiaa, eli sitä, että keskustan autottomuutta ei tarvitsisi vakavasti edistää, vaan voitaisiin "siististi" sijoittaa pimentoon kaupungin ylpeys, eli pikaratikka. Toki tämä saattaisi sopia sellaiseen malliin jossa käytettäisiin voimakkaasti á la Helsinki bussisyöttöliikennettä ja pysähdyksiä olisi vähemmän, mutta tämäkin sopii vain RHK:n rata-tunneli-syöttöliikenne-vähän pysähdyksiä-malliin jota minusta lähinnä on lobbattu. Eli tämä liittyy loppujen lopuksi enemmän siihen miten asiaa lähestytään. Joten jos reitistö olisi järkevämpi, olisi samalla järkevämpää reittiteknisesti laittaa ratikka katutasoon. Silloin keskustassakin vältyttäisiin jonkinlaisen keskustalinjan (vanha kiertolinja 8/10) liikennönniltä, sillä sellainen varmaankin tarvittaisiin jos tunneloinnin vuoksi keskustapysähdykset olisivat harvassa.

Mitä taas reitistöön tulee, on siinä ehdottomasti kaksi suurta moitetta. Tampellan alue ja Uusi-Eurooppa. Ensinnäkin Teoreetikon kanssa olen samaa mieltä, että Tampellan alue on jo valmiiksi aivan tarpeeksi lähellä keskustaa. Siksi toiseksi, jos yhtään tuntee minkä hintatason asunnoista on kyse Tampellan alueella, niin voi helposti veikata ison olevan autopuolueen edustajia. Onko siis järkevää kuskata pikaratikalla keskustaan kourallista ihmisiä joita olisi huomattavasti vähemmän kuin mitä alueella tilastojen valossa asuu ihmisiä ja kun muutenkin keskustaan on lyhyt matka? Minusta ei ole. Sen sijaan olisi paljon järkevämpää ja halvempaa ottaa linja 10 paljon hyödyllisempään käyttöön, eli laittaa se kiertämään Tampellan alueen kautta, siinä samalla kun se palvelee Armonkalliota ja pohjoista Tammelaa.

Joissakin reitistöversioissa mainittu Uusi-Eurooppa on todellinen kummajainen ja surkuhupaisuus, sillä Lempäälä ei ole pahemmin onnistunut kehittämään aluetta sitten sen perustamisen uuden Ruskontien rakentamisen aikoihin. Pienitaloalue joka on aika harvarakenteinen, eikä tiettääkseni pahemmin ole vetänyt ihmisiä. Linjan 50 reitti Höytämöön kulkee siitä aivan tarpeeksi läheltä, joten vaikka lisäämällä jotain "U-vuoroja" (U = ajetaan Uuden-Euroopan kautta), niin uskon alueen liikennöintitarpeen olevan tyydytetty. 

Paljon olennaisempaa olisi minusta tällaisen suoranaisen pelleilyn sijaan keskittyä jo olemassa olevien suurten lähiöiden (Tesoma, Lentävänniemi, Kaukajärvi/Annala, Peltolammi/Multisilta, Hervanta, Kaleva) tulevaisuuden ja nykyisten tarpeiden takaamiseen ja rakentaa hyvät yhteydet Vuorekseen. Sokeasti RHK:n rataverkon tuijottaminen on lähinnä hullujen puuhaa, sillä vaikka se mahdollisesti toisi säästöjä, uskon myös sen voivan flopata lopputuloksen. Kuten jo mainitsin Tampere-Orivesi-junaradan potentiaalisista pysähtymispaikoista, ei se olisi suuri lohtu, sillä se edesauttaisi huomattavasti ainoastaan Jankan ja Messukylän alueita. Idempänä ehkä Vehmaisia ja Holvastia, mutta toisaalta siellä kävelymatka saattaisi saada autopuolueen voittamaan.

Minusta toisaalla mainittu idea jonkinlaisen kansalaisten vetämästä joukkoliikenteen ystävien yhdistyksestä olisi siinä mielessä hyvä, sillä silloin voisi käyttäjänäkökulmasta ja ilman poliittisia sitoumuksia tehdä kilpailevan pikaratikkasuunnitelman, jossa otettaisiin paremmin huomioon reitistön suunnittelu. Keskusta-Kaleva-Hervanta-linjaus olisi varmasti onnistunut, eritoten jos reitin vetäisikin vanhan bussilinja 3:n tapaan kahta vuorottelevaa reittiä hyväksikäyttäen, eli A) Teiskontie-TAMK/PIRAMK/TAYS/Hippostalo/Coxa/Sammon keskuslukio/liuta erilaisia Finn-Medi-yrityksiä-Hervannan valtaväylä ja B) Sammonkatu-Hervannan valtaväylä. Näin saataisiin palveleva linja keskustasta ja Hervannasta erittäin vilkkaalle liikenneasemalle, kun taas keskusta-Hervanta-väliä pääsisi Sammonkadun kautta hitusen verran nopeammin ruuhka-aikoina, tuolloin Teiskontien kautta liikennöivien ratikoiden vuorojen palvellessa tuota TAYS:in pysäkkiä. Tulee muistaa, että Teiskontie ja Sammonkatu ovat molemmat leveitä katuja ja aikanaan rakennettu rollikkakäyttöön.  :Smile:

----------


## Teoreetikko

> On selvää, että Tamperee tulee väistämättä kasvamaan vuosikymmenien ajan. Siksi, ja nimenomaan sen vuoksi, on ensiarvoisen tärkeää, että ennakoivasti varaudutaan kasvaviin matkustajamääriin ja tehdään tästä kaupunki jossa on hemmetin nopeata liikkua julkisilla paikasta toiseen.


Epäilemättä, väkiluvun on ennustettu kasvavan ainakin 230 000 asukkaan tienoille, kunnes kasvu alkaa hiipua. On kuitenkin vaikea sanoa, johtaako väkiluvun kasvu väistämättä joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntymiseen, etenkin kun suunta on viime aikoina ollut radikaalisti päinvastainen ja kun suuria autoilunedistämishankkeitakin (Kehätien II-vaihe viimeisimpänä) pistetään joka tapauksessa alulle. No joo, en minäkään jaksa silti uskoa, että tämä joukkoliikenteen käytön lasku voi ikuista olla, johonkin sen on päätyttävä ja jos asiat osataan hoitaa oikein, kasvun alettava uudelleen.




> Ilman pikaraitiotietä voin laittaa rahani likoon sellaisen veikkauksen puolesta, että n. vuonna 2020 TKL lakkaa olemasta matkustajamäärien romahduttua lopullisesti, koska yksityisautoilu on riistänyt kaiken tilan ja koska liikennöinti on marginalisoitunut vuosien saatossa.


Rankka heitto   :Smile:  , mutta ainakin liikenteen marginalisoituminen on jo ilmiö, joka on jo totta. Pahimmillaan tilanne voi vuonna 2020 olla sellainen, että vähäisen joukkoliikenteen kysynnän alueet ovat kokonaan palveluliikenteen varassa ja suurimpiin lähiöikin liikennöidään ruuhka-ajan
ulkopuolella kovin harvakseltaan - toisin sanoen tilanne voi muuttua lähes sellaiseksi, kuin se on nyt vaikkapa Porissa, Seinäjoella tai Hämeenlinnassa.

Kyllä tämän uhkakuvan toteutuminen kannattaa estää kaikin keinoin.




> Itse olen kävellyt rataa pitkin (odotan mielenkiinnolla kuka ensimmäisenä julistaa laittomuudesta) Vehmaisista Vuohenojalle, eikä sillä matkalla ole juuri mainitsemisen arvoisia paikkoja pikaratikkapysäkeille, paitsi entiset VR:n pysäkit, eli Vuohenoja, Messukylä ja Vehmainen.


Olen syyllistynyt samaan laittomuuteen, joka kylläkin on samalla hyvin opettavainen; viimeistään tuon "tutkimuksen" jälkeen tajuaa, ettei RHK:n verkolla liikennöinnissä ainakaan Itä-Tampereella ole mitään järkeä, ilman massiivisia liityntäliikennejärjestelyjä kun pikaratikka ei palvelisi tuolla päin kuin ehkä Järvensivua, Jankaa ja Vehmaisia, joka tosin on sekin on vähäväkinen omakotialue.




> Minusta toisaalla mainittu idea jonkinlaisen kansalaisten vetämästä joukkoliikenteen ystävien yhdistyksestä olisi siinä mielessä hyvä, sillä silloin voisi käyttäjänäkökulmasta ja ilman poliittisia sitoumuksia tehdä kilpailevan pikaratikkasuunnitelman, jossa otettaisiin paremmin huomioon reitistön suunnittelu.


Pikaratikkahanketta - kuten kaikkia muitakin isoja julkisia hankkeita - rasittaa se, että siihen liittyy niin ankarasti politiikkaa, joka ei läheskään aina ole mitenkään rationaalista. Asian ollessa poliittinen kaikki järkevimmätkin argumentit voidaan lytistää poliittisella retoriikalla ja argumentoinnilla, joten todellakin olisi tervetullut jokin joukkoliikennealan asiantuntijoista ja arkikäyttäjistä muodostuva poliittisesti sitoutumaton ratikkahankeyhdistys.

----------


## 339-DF

Spekuloidaanpa seuraavasti:

Perustetaan alkuvaiheessa Tampereelle yksi pikaratikkalinja. Linja kulkee Lentävänniemestä Hervantaan.

Linjaus seuraavasti:
Lentävänniemessä Raideprojektin raportin mukaan - Pispalan valtatie - Pirkankatu - Hämeenpsto - Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Sammonkatu - Kekkosentie - Hervanta Raideprojektin mukaan Etelä-Hervantaan (ei Vuorekseen).

Hämeenkadulla tehdään linjaus, jonka kanssa autopuoluekin voi elää. Eli asemalta Hämeensillalle kadun reunassa bussikaistalla, juuri ennen Hatanpään valtatietä kadun keskelle (pysäkki), kadun keskellä Keskustorille asti (pysäkki) ja taas kadun reunaan. Kaista olisi yhdistetty bussi- ja ratikkakaista ja kadulla olisi 100% liikennevaloetuudet. Ratikan siirtyessä kadun keskelle/keskeltä, varoitusvalo pysätyttäisi autoliikenteen. Ei paras mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta ehkä riittävä kompromissi kaikille osapuolille? Ratikka pääsisi kuitenkin etenemään nopeammin kuin bussit nykyään, vaikka pysäköivät ja kääntyvät autot häiritsisivätkin. Muualla rata kulkee omalla kaistalla ja risteyksissä on 100% etuudet.

Hämeenpuiston ja aseman välillä pysäkkitiheys olisi nykyistä bussiluokkaa, samoin aivan linjan päissä. Muualla harvempi pysäkkiväli.

Liikennettä parhaimmillaan 10 min välein, kierrosaika noin 80 min (?). Vaunutarve siis 8 vaunua + 2 varavaunua.

Ratainvestointi jäisi varmaankin alle 100 Me.

Muutaman vuoden kuluttua liikenteen aloittamisesta voidaankin sitten pohtia Hervannan haararataa ja muita laajennuksia. Tampereen sisäisenä linja korvaisi lähinnä TKL:n liikennettä, eli ehkä seutuliikennöitsijätkään eivät nousisi barrikaadeille.

Tämän radan varrella tuntuisi olevan riittävästi matkustajia, vaikka liikenne alkaisi huomenna. Olisikohan tämä hanke itsessään jo kannattava, vaikka järjestelmä ei olisikaan laajempi (vielä)?

----------


## ultrix

> Spekuloidaanpa seuraavasti:
> 
> Perustetaan alkuvaiheessa Tampereelle yksi pikaratikkalinja. Linja kulkee Lentävänniemestä Hervantaan.
> 
> Linjaus seuraavasti:
> Lentävänniemessä Raideprojektin raportin mukaan - Pispalan valtatie - Pirkankatu - Hämeenpsto - Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Sammonkatu - Kekkosentie - Hervanta Raideprojektin mukaan Etelä-Hervantaan (ei Vuorekseen).


Sinänsä ihan varteenotettava reitti, mutta Pispalan valtatie on valitettavasti aivan tukossa ruuhka-aikaan, ja tulevaisuudessa oletettavasti huomattavasti enemmän, joten miten tämä parantaa matka-aikoja? Parempi olisi vetää RHK:n verkkoa pitkin ja sitten Tipotien kautta niin, että ratikkayhteys menisi Rollikkahallin kohdalta Pirkankadulle. Rataosuutta Tpe-Llh pitää leventää kolmi- tai neliraiteiseksi. 

Olen tutkinut rataa Pispalan osalta ja todennut linjan hyvin kapeaksi penkereen päällä olevaksi "vuoristoradaksi" Santalahdesta Ahjolan kohdalle saakka, mutta en ole nähnyt estettä, etteikö ratapenkerettä voisi leventää raiteen-parin verran Näsijärven suuntaan. Tämä vaikuttaisi korkeintaan muutaman hylätyn tehtaan takapihaan maankäytöllisesti. Tai no, myös Ahjolan kävelyalikulku kärsisi, koska rataa myötäilevä tie olisi peitettävä penkereellä. Tietä voi kuitenkin aina siirtää, koska siinä kohtaa ei ole asutusta. Hintaa sille kyllä tulee, mutta niinhän mille tahansa raideprojektille.

Muuten rataosuus vaikuttaa aivan hyvältä. Esimerkiksi Ahjolan alikulkutunnelin jälkeen Lielahteen on kolmiraiteinen osuus, jossa kolmas raide siis lienee Lielahden teollisuusraide (vaikuttaa 30 metrikilon kiskolta). Tälle kohdalle vanhan kiskon vetäminen rullalle ja uuden 60 metrikilon kiskon asettaminen tulee helpoksi. Neljäs raidekin saadaan, tosin jälleen on pengerrettävä. Lentävänniemeen riittäneisi muuten yksiraiteinenkin kapasiteetiltaan, joten teollisuusraiteen siltaa ei välttämättä ole pakko leventää.




> Hämeenkadulla tehdään linjaus, jonka kanssa autopuoluekin voi elää. Eli asemalta Hämeensillalle kadun reunassa bussikaistalla, juuri ennen Hatanpään valtatietä kadun keskelle (pysäkki), kadun keskellä Keskustorille asti (pysäkki) ja taas kadun reunaan. Kaista olisi yhdistetty bussi- ja ratikkakaista ja kadulla olisi 100% liikennevaloetuudet. Ratikan siirtyessä kadun keskelle/keskeltä, varoitusvalo pysätyttäisi autoliikenteen. Ei paras mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta ehkä riittävä kompromissi kaikille osapuolille?


Minulta on mennyt ohi, miksi ratikkapysäkki pitää aina tunkea kadun keskelle? Minusta on ainakin helpompaa hypätä spåran kyytiin suoraan jalkakäytävältä.




> Ratikka pääsisi kuitenkin etenemään nopeammin kuin bussit nykyään, vaikka pysäköivät ja kääntyvät autot häiritsisivätkin. Muualla rata kulkee omalla kaistalla ja risteyksissä on 100% etuudet.


Remontoitaisiinko siis Pispalanvaltatie taas vaihteeksi, jotta saisimme joukkoliikennekaistat sinne? Ja mitenkä pidettäisiin huolta siitä, ettei yksityisautot eksy näille kaistoille. Viimeksi kun yksityisautoilin iltapäiväruuhkassa, luvattoman monet mersukuskit kiisivät Pirkankadun bussikaistalla ohitseni.




> Hämeenpuiston ja aseman välillä pysäkkitiheys olisi nykyistä bussiluokkaa, samoin aivan linjan päissä. Muualla harvempi pysäkkiväli.


Kuulostaa sinällänsä ihan hyvältä.




> Liikennettä parhaimmillaan 10 min välein, kierrosaika noin 80 min (?). Vaunutarve siis 8 vaunua + 2 varavaunua.


Mutta mikäpä olisi keskimääräinen matka-aika Lentävänniemestä ja Hervannasta Keskustorille? Nykyisessä pikaratikkasuunnitelmassa se on 15 min.




> Ratainvestointi jäisi varmaankin alle 100 Me.


"Varmaankin". Tuo linjaehdotuksesi on kyllä selvityksen arvoinen, mutta sen jälkeen on valittava se parempi niistä. (sen ajan murhe) Huomaa, että nykylinjastossa on 4 eri linjaa ja kokonaishinta kaupungille olisi 220 Me.




> Muutaman vuoden kuluttua liikenteen aloittamisesta voidaankin sitten pohtia Hervannan haararataa ja muita laajennuksia. Tampereen sisäisenä linja korvaisi lähinnä TKL:n liikennettä, eli ehkä seutuliikennöitsijätkään eivät nousisi barrikaadeille.


Itse kannatan ehdottomasti ruuhka-aikoihin työmatkayhteyttä Nokialle ja Lempäälään (oli se sitten taajamajuna tai pikaratikka). Myös Ylöjärvelle olisi hyvä saada vähintään ruuhkaratikka. Yksityiset eivät näytä halukkailta satsaamaan haitaribusseihin, vaan nyt kaikki sullotaan ahtaisiin perusbusseihin. Onneksi ne ovat sentään matalalattiamallia.
Olen erään suurliikennöitsijän kanssa keskustellut asiasta ja tiedän kyllä mitä hän on projektin seudullisuudesta mieltä. =) Valitettavasti olen eri mieltä kuin hän.
Ainoastaan Tampereen sisäisenä busseja korvaavana liikenteenä en tätä projektia näkisi. Näkisin sen kaupungin joukkoliikenteen runkolinjoina, joita tuetaan bussein ja joka korvaa ensisijaisesti henkilöautoilun tarpeet kaupungin sisällä.  :Smile: 




> Tämän radan varrella tuntuisi olevan riittävästi matkustajia, vaikka liikenne alkaisi huomenna. Olisikohan tämä hanke itsessään jo kannattava, vaikka järjestelmä ei olisikaan laajempi (vielä)?


Lähetäpä ehdotuksesi vielä viilattuna ja yksityiskohtaisempana versiona reittikarttoineen Tampereen kaupungin liikennesuunnitteluyksikköön tmv., eiköhän tuo hyväksyttäne vaihtoehtopohdittavaksi jos nykylinjastoon perustuva suunnitelma kariutuu. :P

Itse käyttäisin kyllä varmasti tuollaista linjaa mitä ehdotit, vaikka se tuntuukin melkein yhtä hitaalta kuin tämän päivän 16. Joka tapauksessa joutuisin kulkemaan noin 500 metriä pitemmän matkan kuin nykyään.

-------------------------------------

Minä olen yhä työryhmän valmisteleman linjaston kannalla (mallia 2004), koska se hyödyntää valmiita kiskoja, jäsentelee linjaston runkolinjat, siis pikaraitiolinjat selkeille reiteille, jotka eroavat selkeissä terminaaleissa toisistaan. Näillä terminaalialueilla eritoten on varaa kehittää maankäyttöä. Olen mm. Lielahden asemalla (tulevaisuudessa kenites Hyhkyn terminaali) katsonut, että siihen mahtuisi Tampereen oma Pasila, josta on vain kävelymatka -- ja tietenkin myös pikaratikkamatka -- Liatsun kauppakeskukseen. Vuohenojan maankäytöstä en paljoa tiedä, mutta se vaikuttaa astetta ahtaammalta. Sielläkin on Kalevan kaupat ihan kävelymatkan päässä, joten molempiin terminaaleihin voisi kunnon arkkitehtikilpailun järjestää. Kuten myös tietty Keskustorin ja Tampellan "metroasemille".

"Metroasemat" voivat monesta tuntua pelottavilta, mutta jos näihin palkataan järjestysmies/valvoja ja säädetään valot riittävän voimakkaiksi, näistä tuskin tulisi julkisia käymälöitä tai yösijoja. Päiväsaikaan ainakin nämä olisivat oikein suunniteltuina varsin viihtyisiä. Näiden puolesta tahtoisin sanoa myös, että Keskustorin asema sijaitsisi keskeisellä paikalla  Frenckellin, Vanhan kirkon, Kekäleen ja Raatihuoneen välissä, joten yhteys esim. Finlaysonin alueelle, Kauppakadulle ja Koskipuistoon olisi loistava. Itse asiassa Finkkuun kannattaisi rakentaa yhdyskäytävä, joka jo nyt on aika pitkälti valmis P-Frenckellin johdosta. Eteläinen Keskustori ei välttämättä kärsisi aseman varsin pohjoisesta sijainnista, koska linja-autoliikenne palvelisi yhä sitä aluetta. Sitä paitsi etäisyys Hämeenkatuun olisi vain 100 m. Asemalle kannattaisi sijoittaa myös omaa kauppaa, ainakin muutama erilainen kauppa, kioski ja kuppila Asematunnelin malliin. Myös Liikennelaitoksen toimisto pitäisi olla tarjolla.
Tampellan metroasemalle voisi sijoittaa kaupan/kioskin, ehkä jopa jonkin kahvilankin, mutta jättää muuten vähän pienemmäksi asemaksi.

Monet ovat kritisoineet liityntäliikenteen tarvetta. Minustakaan se ei ole mikään erityisen 'jees' juttu, mutta jos joka paikkaan lähdettäisiin heti tunkemaan pikaratikkakiskoja niin hommalle ei saataisi rahoitusta. Suostuisin kyllä kulkemaan bussilla joko Lintulammin seisakkeelle tai Hyhkyn terminaalille täältä Pohtolasta, kesäisin liityntä hoituisi tietty näppärästi pyörällä. Ainakin alkuvaiheessa siis pitäisi toteuttaa vähän metromaisena koko ratkaisu. Seisakkeet ovat kuitenkin sijoitettu mahdollisimman keskeisesti, eikä minkään väylän välittömään yhteyteen kuin muutamassa kohdassa. (vrt. Helsingin tuubi) Esimerkiksi Messukylän seisake olisi vanhan Messukylän aseman kohdalla Jankan alueella, jossa on paljon opiskelija-asuntoja ja muita uusia kerrostaloja. 

Seisakeväli on minustakin kyllä hieman liian suuri, mutta sitähän voi kompensoida tiivistämällä kaavoitusta uusille alueille vaikkapa Kalkun, Kässälän ja Hankkion seisakkeiden suunnilla, joilla nykyisellään ei ole kuin vainiota tai korpea ympärillä...

Itse uskon tähän projektiin (kuten sigistäni näkyy :P), ja yksi kriteeri Tampereelle paluumuuttoon sitten opiskelujen jälkeen on nimenomaan toimiva liikenne. Tätä menoa ainakin läntinen Tampere kuihtuu yksityisautoilun alle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Spekuloidaanpa seuraavasti:
> 
> Perustetaan alkuvaiheessa Tampereelle yksi pikaratikkalinja. Linja kulkee Lentävänniemestä Hervantaan.


Tässä on järjen ydin. Juuri siten pitää lähteä liikkeelle, että aloitetaan suurimmista matkustajavirroista. Katsotaan, missä ne ovat, ja piirretään rata sinne. Olennaista on talouden osalta ymmärtää, että maksimoidaan liikenteen tuotto (tulojen ja kulujen erotus), ei pelkästään minimoida kuluja.

Rataverkon käyttö on ollut ymmärrettävä lähtökohta Tampereella, mutta asian selvittäminen on osoittanut, että siitä ei saadakaan odotettuja säästöjä. Sillä Pispalassa rakennetaan ratikalle kokoonaan omat raiteet, itään päin mentäessä joudutaan rakentamaan sivuraiteelliset pysäkit, ja jotta rataverkkoa voidaan ylipäätään käyttää, joudutaan keskustassa kalliiseen tunneliratkaisuun.

Korkeiden kustannusten lisäksi verkosto sijaitsee sivussa maankäytöstä ja matkustajista. Englannissa on ollut paljon joutavia ratoja ja rautatiekäytöstä poistettuja ratapenkkoja, joita on käytetty ratikkalinjoiksi. Kokemus on osoittanut, että tämä on ollut huono ratkaisu juuri sen vuoksi, että on tullut viedyksi ratikat vain sinne, missä on ollut ratapenkka, mutta ei matkustajia.

Myöskään kokemukset tunneleista eivät rohkaise. Tunneloinnin lähtökohta pienissä kaupungeissa (enintään noin 1,5 miljoonaa asukasta) oli tehdä tilaa autoilulle katutasossa, ei edistää joukkoliikennettä. Samantyyppisten kaupunkien vertailu osoittaa, että tunnelikaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vähäisempää kuin pintaratkaisun valinneissa kaupungeissa.

Pintaratkaisu ei ole joukkoliikenteen nopeutta hidastava, vaikka tunnelin puoltajat niin väittävät. Pintaratkaisussa järjestelmän keskinopeus pysäkkeineen on 25 km/h, kun käytetään valoetuuksia niin kuin nykyään tehdään. Matkustajalle tärkeintä on kuitenkin matka-aika (johon kuuluu myös kävely), ja se optimoidaan 400-500 metrin keskimääräisellä pysäkkivälillä. Käytännössä voi pitää nyrkkisääntönä, että pintaratikka kulkee minuutissa pysäkkivälin.

Rataverkon hyödyntäminen ei kuitenkaan ole turha ajatus. RHK:n rata antaa mahdollisuuden nopeisiin, toisen tason joukkoliikenneyhteyksiin. Mutta ensin on pantava kuntoon ensimmäisen tason yhteydet. Eli ne, jotka palvelevat suoraan kävelyetäisyydellä. Näin on tehty myös siellä, missä rataverkkoa käytetään onnistuneesti. Ensin on ollut katutason toimiva järjestelmä, sitten on verkon palvelualuetta laajennettu pitkillä rataverkkoa käyttävillä yhteyksillä, jotka tulevat vaihdotta seutukeskuksen katuverkolle.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Samantyyppisten kaupunkien vertailu osoittaa, että tunnelikaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vähäisempää kuin pintaratkaisun valinneissa kaupungeissa.


On aikalailla itsestäänselvää, että jos kaupungeista otetaan pois katutilaa autoilta ja annetaan tila joukkoliikenteen käyttöön, tulee joukkoliikenteen käytölle tuplahyöty kun samalla parannetaan joukkoliikenteen edellytyksiä ja heikennetään autoliikenteen edellytyksiä.

Tampereen tapauksessa näyttäisi siltä, että autoilun edellytyksiä ei olla valmiita heikentämään. Tampereen seudulla tehdään jatkuvasti suuria investointeja autoväyliin, mutta pikaratikka ei tunnu edistyvän mihinkään.

----------


## ultrix

> Pintaratkaisu ei ole joukkoliikenteen nopeutta hidastava, vaikka tunnelin puoltajat niin väittävät. Pintaratkaisussa järjestelmän keskinopeus pysäkkeineen on 25 km/h, kun käytetään valoetuuksia niin kuin nykyään tehdään. Matkustajalle tärkeintä on kuitenkin matka-aika (johon kuuluu myös kävely), ja se optimoidaan 400-500 metrin keskimääräisellä pysäkkivälillä. Käytännössä voi pitää nyrkkisääntönä, että pintaratikka kulkee minuutissa pysäkkivälin.


Nykyisen kaksikaistaisen Pispalan valtatien iltapäiväruuhkissa se matelisi muun ruuhkan mukana, ellei väylää levennetä joukkoliikennekaistaiseksi. Muistaakseni se itse asiassa kavennettiin hiljattain. Vain siinä tapauksessa että levennetään, puollan Pispala-Kaleva-ratkaisua RHK-ratkaisun sijaan.
"Maankäytön kehittäminen raideliikenteen tuella" olisi yksi syy toteuttaa RHK-ratkaisu. Eli kaavoitetaan radanvarret, etenkin seisakkeiden seudut täyteen asutusta. Ei tarvi suunitella Nurmi-Sorilaa niin täydeksi pahentamaan Teiskontien suunnalla ruuhkia jos täydennetään asutusta radan varteen helminauhaperiaatteella. Keskustassa minullekin kelpaisi sellaisenaan Pispala-Kaleva-ratkaisun Hämeenkatua kulkeva pikaratikka (ei olisi ratkaisevasti hitaampi), mutta RHK-ratikka ei voi liittyä rataverkolle Hämeenkatua kulkiessaan. RHK-ratikka ei myöskään veisi niin paljoa matkustajia bussiliikenteestä (yksi asia mistä projektia on kritisoitu). Huomatkaa että myös autoilijoita on joskus hyvä kuunnella, mielestäni aika kohtuullista se ettei juuri hidasteta autoilijoita (eli ei keppiä), vaan sen sijaan kuljetetaan joukkoliikenteen matkustajat autoja nopeampaa (siis porkkanaa). No joo. Jos ongelmista päästään ja kulkunopeus on samaa luokkaa, minulle on samantekevää kulkeeko ratikka valtion radalla vai tieverkossa, mutta nämä olivat vain minun ajatuksiani.

Itse asiassa se, mitä kaupunkilaiset ovat nimenomaan raideliikenteeltä toivoneet yleisönosastokirjoituksissa on kaupunkijuna (VR:n lähijunan malliin). Selvitetty pikaratikka toteuttaisi tämän käytännössä, olisi jopa halvempi ratkaisu ja tavoittaisi enemmän ihmisiä. Kaupunkijunaa on kalliimpi viedä tunneliin keskustan halki, mutta asiaahan voi selvittää. =)
Ensimmäinen keino raidelähiliikenteen kehittämiseksi Tampereelle olisi luoda jonkinlainen Quick 'n' dirty-versio lähijunasta: pitäisi lisätä ja järkevöittää Lempäälässä ja Nokialla pysähtyvien junien määrää ja aikataulutusta. Myös tulisi selvittää olisiko mielekästä perustaa Lielahden tai Messukylän asemalle Tampereen "Pasila" (tai edes "Kupittaa"). Olisi nopeampi yhteys kaukojunaankin, jos ei keskikaupungille asti tarvitsisi mennä, lähiliikennekin olisi huomattavasti nopeampaa. Idän suuntaan voisi myös selvittää, kannattaisiko Orivedelle liikennöidä taajamajunaa. Saman tien voisi liikennöidä pendelinä Orivedeltä Nokialle tai Lempäälään/Toijalaan vaikka tunnin välein Helsingistä jossain välissä poistuvilla Sameilla tai Vankka-kaluston lisätilauksella, seisakkeita tosin joutuisi rakentamaan. Näitä voisi sitten myöhemmin hyödyntää pikaraitiotieseisakkeinakin.
Reiteiksi T:reelle ehdottaisin Orivesi-Ruutana-(Kangasala-Vatiala)-Messukylä-Tampere, Nokia-Lielahti-Tampere ja (Toijala-Viiala)-Lempäälä-(Kulju-Sääksjärvi)-Tampere. Aikataulut pitäisi vain tahdittaa jotenkin järkevästi muuta liikennettä haittaamatta niin, että junat olisivat Tampereen asemalla viimeistään varttia-kahtakymmentä vaille, jotta ihmiset ehtisivät vielä työpaikoille ja kouluun. Pari muttaa tässä olisi, eli olisiko näillä reiteillä riittävästi kilpailukykyä bussia vastaan ja riittäisikö matkustajapohja. Nokialle ja Lempäälään olisi ainakin nopeusetua -- olettaen osan matkustajista työskentelevän aseman ympäristössä, nykyiselläänkin kuulemma Nokialta nousee aikatauluihin nähden yllättävän paljon ihmisiä Tampereen suuntaan. Nämä olisivat käsittääkseni lähinnä niitä Anteron mainitsemia toisen tason yhteyksiä, pikaratikka mallista riippumatta ensimmäisen tason. Toki Pispala-Kalevan-ratikkaan olisi vähemmän vaihdolla kulkevia, mutta kummatkin tavoittaisivat liki yhtä paljon ihmisiä reiteillään.

----------


## vompatti

> Itse asiassa se, mitä kaupunkilaiset ovat nimenomaan raideliikenteeltä toivoneet yleisönosastokirjoituksissa on kaupunkijuna (VR:n lähijunan malliin).


Minulta on sitten tainnut jäädä joku yleisönosastokirjoitus väliin. Mielipiteet tuntuvat olevan kiskoliikennettä vastaan. Viikonlopun (28.-30.10.2005) Aamulehden yleisönosastokirjoitusten tiivistelmä on, ettei raitiovaunulla matkustaisi kukaan ihmisten äänestäessä kaasujalallaan. Ja aikaisemmissa yleisönosastokirjoituksissakin on lähinnä kyselty, mistä saadaan 700 000 asukasta lisää, jotta raitiovaunuhanke olisi kannattava.

Kari Pitkänen kolumnissaan (Aamulehti 29.10.2005) kirjoitti, että joukkoliikenteelle annettu tuki menee yleensä hukkaan, koska joukkoliikenne on joustamatonta. Hänen mielestään olisi parasta tukea vain taksi- ja palveluliikennettä. Niinhän se on, että kaikilla on oltava auto ja joukkoliikenne on vain pakkokäyttäjille.

Yleisönosastokirjoituksista olen sitä mieltä, että Aamulehdenkin pitäisi muiden laatulehtien tapaan julkaista kirjoituksia vain kirjoittajan oikealla nimellä. Nyt emme voi tietää, kuka näitä kiskoliikenteenvastaisia kirjoituksia kirjoittaa. Jotenkin muistuu mieleeni, että eräiden bussifirmojen johtajat ovat innokkaita kirjoittajia...




> Reiteiksi T:reelle ehdottaisin Orivesi-Ruutana-(Kangasala-Vatiala)-Messukylä-Tampere, Nokia-Lielahti-Tampere ja (Toijala-Viiala)-Lempäälä-(Kulju-Sääksjärvi)-Tampere.


Miksi noin vähän pysähdyspaikkoja? Ostin viikko sitten aikataulukirjan vuodelta 1981, ja siinä on Sm-junille paljon enemmän pysähdyspaikkoja Lempäälän ja Tampereen välillä. Nyt tuosta jäi suuria asuinalueita luettelematta, esimerkiksi Multisilta. Monille alueille olisi kuitenkin parempi saada raitiovaunu, joka voisi hakea matkustajat lähempää asuntoja.

----------


## ultrix

Ajattelin että muuten tulisi kenties liikaa pysähdyspaikkoja, joka vähentäisi junan kilpailukykyä henkilöautoihin ja busseihin nähden. Voisi kyllä lisätä monia muitakin, esim. juuri Multisilta, Ristimäki, Kalkku ja Vehmainen noin niin kuin esimerkkinä. Nuo aiemmin nimeämäni seisakkeet olisivat lähinnä nykyisille taajamajunille Poriin, Helsinkiin ja Haapamäelle sopivia.
Kiinnostaisi nähdä muuten matka-ajat ja seisakkeet tuosta muinaisesta aikataulusta Lempäälästä, Nokialta ja Orivedeltä Tampereelle vaikka vain vertailun vuoksi. Pystytkö 'digitisoimaan' tai kertomaan mistä vanhoja VR:n aikataulukirjoja olisi saatavilla?
Ja jos se on ollut vielä Sm-juna, kirjaimena liennyt R? Harmi että VR lopetti paikallisjunaliikenteen ennen syntymääni --eikös sen lakkautus ollut 80-luvun puoliväliä?, yhteistariffiliikenteellä TKL:n kanssa olisi varmasti vieläkin paikallisjunia.

Mutta pikaratikkamielipiteistä. Ne tuntuvat tosiaan olevan asiaatuntemattomia, esimerkiksi perjantaina joku väitti pikaratikan maksavan 250 miljoonaa ja tällä saisi vain Lentävänniemestä Hervantaan yhteyden. "Kuka matkustaa Lentsusta Herwoodiin" oli argumenttina, eipä tainnut mielessä käydä että harva matkustaa Lentävänniemestä Leinolaankaan ja silti bussi 16 liikennöidään ja nimenomaan tätä väliä. Ja 250 miljoonaahan kattaisi neljä-viisi linjaa sis. kaluston...
Muutaman mielipidekirjoituksen silloin tällöin olen tottavie bongannut teemalla "unohtakaa pikaratikka, antakaa meille paikallisjuna".
Täällä  käydään myös keskustelua asiasta, jokaisen oma asia on miettiä onko kannattajien vai vastustajien argumentit parempia. Itseltäni vaihteeksi lähdössä yksi puoltava mielipidekirjoitus sinne.

Niin ja tietäväthän kaikki täällä, että pikaraitiotiet Tampereenkin kokoisissa kaupungeissa ovat pääsääntöisesti olleet kannattavia ja etenkin jälkikäteen suosittuja hankkeita? Varmistan vain.

// EDIT: kiitoksia vompatille aikatauluista

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulta on sitten tainnut jäädä joku yleisönosastokirjoitus väliin. Mielipiteet tuntuvat olevan kiskoliikennettä vastaan. Viikonlopun (28.-30.10.2005) Aamulehden yleisönosastokirjoitusten tiivistelmä on, ettei raitiovaunulla matkustaisi kukaan ihmisten äänestäessä kaasujalallaan. Ja aikaisemmissa yleisönosastokirjoituksissakin on lähinnä kyselty, mistä saadaan 700 000 asukasta lisää, jotta raitiovaunuhanke olisi kannattava.


Tuntuu siltä, että tiedolla olisi tarvetta. TTY:lla on korkeatasoista alan tietoa ja tutkimusta, mutta miten sen saa leviämään kansaan? Onko Aamulehti koskaan kirjoitellut positiivisa asioita raitiotiestä?

Tilanne muistuttaa kovasti mm. tilannetta Tukholmassa ennen Tvärbanan liikenteen alkamista. Hanketta kannatti noin 20 % asukkaista ja 70 % vastusti. Vuosi liikenteen alkamisesta olivat luvut päin vastoin.

Yleinen ongelma Suomessa on myös siinä, että raideliikennehankkeista puhutaan aina suurina summina, vaikka tarkoitus olisi rakentaa ja käyttää ilmoitettu kokonaissumma vaikka 20 vuoden aikana. Sen sijaan tiehankkeista puhutaan usein vain yhden vuoden urakasta kerrallaan. Ja kumpi onkaan kalliimpi? 30 miljoonaa joka vuosi 20 vuoden aikana vain 300 miljoonaa jaettuna 20 vuodelle?

Toinen tavallinen virhe on laskea kalusto yhteen ratainvestoinnin kanssa. Eihän autojenkaan hintaa lasketa uudelle tielle, joka lisää autoliikennettä. Nykyään kalusto usein vuokrataan, ja joka tapauksessa kaluston kuoletus tapahtuu liikennöintikustannuksissa. Kaluston arvo on mukana kahteen kertaan, jos se on hankkeen investoinnissa sekä bussiliikenteeseen verrannollisesti lasketuissa liikennekustannuksissa.

Yleisesti voin sanoa, että ratikan edullisuus bussiliikenteeseen nähden on varsin helppo ymmärtää:
Bussikaista ja raitiotien raide ovat karkeasti ottaen saman hintaiset.Asfalttitien ylläpito on kalliimpaa kuin raiteen.
Matkustajapaikkaa kohden laskettuna:Kuljettajakustannukset raitiovaunussa ovat noin 1/3 bussin kuljettajakustannuksista.Kilometrikustannukset ovat noin puolet bussin kustannuksista.Vaunupäivä on raitiovaunulla noin 20 % halvempi kuin bussissa.
Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Minulta on mennyt ohi, miksi ratikkapysäkki pitää aina tunkea kadun keskelle? Minusta on ainakin helpompaa hypätä spåran kyytiin suoraan jalkakäytävältä.


Tässä kohden siksi, että Hämeenkadun ja Hatanpään valtatien risteyksessä kadun (etelä)reunalla kulkeva ratikka hidastuttaa kaikkea liikennettä, kun se kulkee suoraan ja autot kääntyvät sen yli oikealle. Keskellä katua oleva ratikkakaista on mielestäni parempi kahdesta syystä: kenenkään ei tarvitse ylittää koko katua päästäkseen pysäkille, vaan kaikki ylittävät puolikkaan katua. Pysäkki on myös hyvin helposti hahmotettavissa kadun keskellä. Ja toinen syy on juuri se, että se ei turhaan risteä autoliikenteen kanssa. Tässä ideassani kieltämättä on heikkoutena se, että osan matkaa kuljetaan Hämeenkadun reunassa ja osan matkaa keskellä ja siirtyminen on ongelmallista.

Mieluummin pistäisin kaistat koko matkalle keskelle katua, mutta autoilijat tod näk vastustavat sitä, sillä heille jäisi silloin yksi autokaista, jolla olisi myös oikealle käänyvä ja pysäköintipaikoille ajava liikenne, joten kaista ei vetäisi kovin hyvin. Sinänsä se ei minuta haittaa, mutta mitä enemmän autoliikennettä huononnetaan sitä enemmän vastustusta koko hanke kerää ja siksi lähtisin aluksi tälle linjalle. Voihan niitä kiskoja aina siirtää jos aika on sille myöhemmin kypsä!




> Remontoitaisiinko siis Pispalanvaltatie taas vaihteeksi, jotta saisimme joukkoliikennekaistat sinne? Ja mitenkä pidettäisiin huolta siitä, ettei yksityisautot eksy näille kaistoille. Viimeksi kun yksityisautoilin iltapäiväruuhkassa, luvattoman monet mersukuskit kiisivät Pirkankadun bussikaistalla ohitseni.


En ole Treelta kotoisin enkä tunne kaupunkia valtavan hyvin. Mutta kyllä sinne kadulle ratikkakaista mahtuu ja se voidaan tehdä rakenteellisesti niin, ettei sinne pääse autolla (reunakiveys ym). Bussit pääsevät tietystä kohtaa, jos se on yhdistetty bussi ja rv-kaista. Ja parilla kameralla saa ihmeitä aikaan!




> Mutta mikäpä olisi keskimääräinen matka-aika Lentävänniemestä ja Hervannasta Keskustorille? Nykyisessä pikaratikkasuunnitelmassa se on 15 min.


Kyllä se matka-aika varmaan hitaampi on, kun ei ole tunnelia ja pysäkkitiheyskin on keskustassa vähän suurempi. Mutta linjan saavutettavuuskin on paljon parempi. Ja nopeampi kuin ny bussilla (vai?)




> Tuo linjaehdotuksesi on kyllä selvityksen arvoinen, mutta sen jälkeen on valittava se parempi niistä. (sen ajan murhe) Huomaa, että nykylinjastossa on 4 eri linjaa ja kokonaishinta kaupungille olisi 220 Me.


Tietty yksi linja on kalliimpi kuin neljä, jotka kulkevat suurelta osin samoilla radoilla. Mutta yksikin voisi olla kannattava aloituslinja ja sitten saadaan halvalla laajennuksia.

Tuo 100 Me on ylikarkea arvio pikaratikkaraportin perusteella. En osaa laskea itse tarkemmin, mutta se tietysti pitäisi tehdä. Säästääkin voi monin eri tavoin, eikä raportissakaan ole kovin tarkaan laskettu.




> Lähetäpä ehdotuksesi vielä viilattuna ja yksityiskohtaisempana versiona reittikarttoineen Tampereen kaupungin liikennesuunnitteluyksikköön tmv., eiköhän tuo hyväksyttäne vaihtoehtopohdittavaksi jos nykylinjastoon perustuva suunnitelma kariutuu. :P


Jos osaisin laskea ja tuntisin kaupungin paremmin niin saattaisinpa lähettääkin. Jos tämä yksi linja tarkkojen laskelmien perusteella osoittautuisi taloudellisesti kannattavaksi, niin saahan tässä maassa pankista lainaa eli sen voisi vaikka Paunu rakentaa jos rahkeet riittävät. Kallis investointihan se kyllä on.

----------


## 339-DF

> Huomatkaa että myös autoilijoita on joskus hyvä kuunnella, mielestäni aika kohtuullista se ettei juuri hidasteta autoilijoita (eli ei keppiä), vaan sen sijaan kuljetetaan joukkoliikenteen matkustajat autoja nopeampaa (siis porkkanaa).


Tuosta olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Usein joukkoliikennehuumassa unohdetaan se, että mitä enemmän hieno joukkoliikennesuunnitelma heikentää autoilun asemaa, sitä enemmän se suunnitelma kohtaa vastustusta ja saattaa kaatuakin. Nimenomaan pitäis mielestäni pyrkiä siihen, että on olemassa useita vaihtoehtoisia liikkumistapoja, joista joukkoliikenne on houkuttelevin tai ainakin erittäin houkutteleva. Mutta autossa täytyy saada ja kyetä istumaan jos haluaa.

----------


## JE

Laajan joukkoliikenneratkaisun perusedellytyksenä on aina, että se täyttää kaikki tärkeimmät liikkumistarpeet. Eli että (tässä tapauksessa kaupunkiliikenteessä) kukaan ei joudu turvautumaan autoon vain siksi, että vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Sujuva ja kattava joukkoliikenneverkko palvelee, edellytyksellä että lippujärjestelmä on rationaalinen, siinä määrin hyvin että yksityisautoilu vähenee merkittävästi. Monissa kaupungeissa Keski-Euroopassa, joissa kokonaan uusi järjestelmä on rakennettu, kattavan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tulo on ratkaisevasti vähentänyt ruuhkaisuutta ja siten parantanut myös kaupunkialueiden saavutettavuutta yksityisautolla. Tämän vuoksi ei ole syytä sementoida keskustelua vastakkainasettelun pohjalle, vaan etsiä koko liikennekokonaisuutta parantavia ratkaisuja. On ollut kiintoisaa seurata esimerkiksi Lontoon uusimpia raitiotiehankkeita, joille tiettyjen ruuhkaisten pullonkaulojen helpottaminen tuntuu olevan keskeinen lähtökohta. Ja niin on oltavakin - kaupunkisuunnittelun tavoitteena on oltava toimiva kokonaisuus, ja raitiotie tai muu tehokas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on väline sen saavuttamisessa.

----------


## Eppu

Tämän päivän aamulehden mukaan hiljattain on tapahtunut yllättävä käänne. Ylöjärvellä puhaltavat koko hankkeelle tällä hetkellä hyvin myötäiset tuulet. Myös muissa Tampereen naapurikunnissa on havaittavissa samanlaista käännettä, joskin Nokialla vielä epäillään kovasti.

Joka tapauksessa keskustelu on kuitenkin edelleen hyvin teoreettisella tasolla .

----------


## 339-DF

Kuulostaa melkein liian hyvältä ollakseen totta! Voisiko sen Aamulehden artikkelin referoida tänne?

----------


## JudgeT

> Kuulostaa melkein liian hyvältä ollakseen totta! Voisiko sen Aamulehden artikkelin referoida tänne?


Laitetaanpa linkityksiä:
Aamulehden artikkeli, joka näkyy esim. Ilta- ja Kauppalehden tunnuksilla sekä sama tarina Rautatieuutisten palstalla.

_Referaatti:_ pikaratikan sisältävä osayleiskaava menee kaupunginvaltuustolle 18.tammikuuta. Itse rakentamispäätös tehdään erikseen. 

Naapurikaupunkien ja -kuntien johtajilta saatiin seuraavia kommentteja: Ylöjärvellä on herätty siihen, että ruuhkautuva liikenne estää Ylöjärven kehitystä. Lisäksi eurooppalaiset kokemukset pikaraitiotiejärjestelmistä ovat hyviä. Nokialla taas hanketta pidetään enemmän Tampereen sisäisenä asiana, ja Kangasalla toivotaan enemmän nykyistä nauhataajamaa tukevaa ratkaisua radanvarren sijaan. 

_Lainaus artikkelista:_ "Tampereen keskustan liikenneosayleiskaavan ehdotuksen mukaan keskustasta tulisi ruuhkattomampi, kun ohikulkuliikenne ohjattaisiin PaasikivenKekkosentien tunneliin. Pikaraitiotie poistaisi käytöstä linja-autoja noin 2545 prosenttia. 

Katujen pysäköintipaikat vähenisivät 50150:llä, mutta tilalle tulisi viisi uutta, maanalaista pysäköintilaitosta ja noin 2 0003 000 autopaikkaa. 
Pyöräilijät saisivat uusia reittejä, kuten sillat Finlaysonin ja Tampellan välille sekä Ratinan suvannon yli. Kävelijät saisivat uusien reittien lisäksi yksitoista uutta kävelypainotteista katuosuutta. Tuomiokirkonkadulle tulisi uusi kävelykatuosuus.
AL / Mirka Kartano"

Edit1: kirjotusvihre
Edit2: tämän lisäys   :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Juuri näin.

Vaikka keskustelu nytkähtikin tällaisella periaatteelisella tasolla eteenpäin, silti on vielä pitkä matka ratikan varsinaiseen toteuttamiseen asti. Kokoomuksessa oltiin sitä mieltä, ettei tätä kaavapäätöstä voi missään tapauksessa kytkeä itse rakentamispäätökseen vaan tämä kysymys tulee ratkaistavaksi myöhemmin. 

Pitkä matka on siis vielä edessä ennenkuin jotain todella konkreettista on/olisi tulossa. Uskoisin, että niin linjastosta kuin rataverkon yhteiskäytöstäkin on vielä suuri vääntö edessä.

----------


## killerpop

Ylöjärven kyllä heijastaa sitä, että kasvukaupungissa on koettu nykyinen joukkoliikenne riittämättömäksi, vaikka sillä pyritäänkin palvelemaan kaikkia. Vaikka kaupunki on kasvanut vuosittain yli 500:lla kaupunkilaisella, ei joukkoliikennetarjontaa ole parannettu mitenkään. Samassa kokoluokassa painivan Kangasalan joukkoliikenneyhteydet päätaajamista ovatkin poikkeuksetta paremmat.

----------


## Eppu

> Ylöjärven kyllä heijastaa sitä, että kasvukaupungissa on koettu nykyinen joukkoliikenne riittämättömäksi, vaikka sillä pyritäänkin palvelemaan kaikkia. Vaikka kaupunki on kasvanut vuosittain yli 500:lla kaupunkilaisella, ei joukkoliikennetarjontaa ole parannettu mitenkään. Samassa kokoluokassa painivan Kangasalan joukkoliikenneyhteydet päätaajamista ovatkin poikkeuksetta paremmat.


Ehkäpä tämä kertookin jotain eräästä liikennöitsijästä, joka Ylöjärven liikennettä pääosin hoitaa  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Ehkäpä tämä kertookin jotain eräästä liikennöitsijästä, joka Ylöjärven liikennettä pääosin hoitaa


Itse asiassa yllätyin tänään positiivisesti ainakin Siivikkalan vuoroon. Kuski suorastaan yllätti leppoisuudellaan (7:07 lisävuoro), hän odotti kärsivällisesti minua, joka olin juoksemassa pysäkille. Kesken matkan kuulutti jopa, että vastedes tätä vuoroa liikennöi koulupäivisin Pohtola-Keskustori-välillä kaksi autoa, mikä on selkeä parannus etenkin Siivikkalan suunnan liikenteeseen, jonka osuuspankkimersut olivat aiemmin tupaten täynnä matkustajia. Myös auto itse oli erittäin mukava matkustettava, vaikka olikin korkealattiainen. Toivottavasti vastaavanlaisia parannuksia on luvassa myös Ylöjärventien linjoille.

Asiaan, päivän lehdessä oli soraääni Ylöjärveltä. Joku muuan 'työväenpuolueen' kaupunginvaltuutettu ei ollutkaan samaa mieltä kaupunginjohtajan kanssa. Viime päivien otsikkojen perusteella on tosin aihetta olla viime syksyä toiveikkaampi ainakin keskustan liikenneosayleiskaavan suhteen, ilmeisesti suuretkin puolueet ovat tajuamassa, että varausmerkintä ei ole vielä "Aja"-esiopastin pikaratikalle.  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Lainaus Aamulehden verkkosivuilta:




> *Tampereelle pikaratikan mahdollistava kaava*
> (19.01.2006 08:34) Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi myöhään keskiviikkona kaavaesityksen, joka mahdollistaa kiistellyn pikaraitiolinjan rakentamisen. Valtuusto hylkäsi äänin 50-14 kaupunginvaltuutettu Pekka Paavolan (sit) esityksen, että kaava olisi vielä palautettu valmisteltavaksi. Pikaratikan arvioidaan maksavan noin 250 miljoonaa euroa. Siitä, rakennetaanko pikaraitiotietä lopulta vai ei, päätetään myöhemmin. Ratikka olisi käyttökunnossa aikaisintaan vuonna 2012.

----------


## vompatti

Luin taas viikon Aamulehdet. Huomioni kiinnittyi Aamulehdessä 28.1.2006 olleeseen artikkeliin Pikaratikka matelisi Hämeenkadulla autojen seassa. Kirjoituksessa todettiin, että Hämeenkadulla kulkeva raitiotie ei olekaan enää pikaraitiotie vaan tavallinen raitiotie. Onko kadulla kulkeva raitiovaunu aina hidas? Minä luulin, että raitiotiestä tulee pikaraitiotie, kun verkon päissä ajetaan suurta nopeutta.




> Siltä [Hämeenkadulta] ei voisi kääntyä minnekään eikä risteävä liikenne olisi ehkä mahdollista. Henkilöautoja ei silti häädettäisi kokonaan pois.


Eikö tämä ole ristiriitaista? Henkilöautoja ei häädetä pois, mutta ne eivät pääse kääntymään minnekään! Ovatko henkilöautot ikuisesti Hämeenkadulla?

----------


## 339-DF

Miksi AL ylipäätään kirjoittaa ratikoista Hämeenkadulla? Sinänsä se on toki positiivista, nimittäin ratikan pitäisi kulkea juuri siellä, missä ihmisetkin ovat eikä kaukana hyperkalliissa tunnelissa.

(Pika)ratikan monipuolisuus nimen omaan on sen etu. Vaikka se olisikin ydikeskustassa hidas, niin hitauden kompensoi se, että päästään ihmisten kulkureittien lähelle. Oletetaanpa, että Hämeenkadun ratikka on suuntaansa 2 min hitaampi kuin tunneliratikka. Tuo 2 min kompensoituu jo sillä, että pysäkki on suoraan kadulla eikä kaukana maan alla jossain hitaiden rullaportaiden takana. Siis hitaampi katuratikka plus lyhyempi kävelymatka pysäkille yhtä kuin yhtä nopea kuin tunneliratikka.

Sitä paitsi suurin osa matkustajista tuskin ajaisi Hämeenkatua päästä päähän, joten he kärsisivät vain osan tuosta 2 minuutista.

En näe koko AL:n artikkelia, kun ei ole tunnuksia. Mutta vaikuttaa vähintään yhtä tarkoitushakuiselta kirjoittelulta kuin HS:n länsimetropuffaus. Hämeenkadullahan on ajokaistoja 2+2, joista 1+1 busseille ja kääntyville autoille sekä p-paikoille ajoa varten. Bussikaistat voi ihan hyvin muuttaa joukkoliikennekaistoiksi, jolloin (kadun keskellä) on 1+1 joukkoliikennekaistaa nysseille ja ratikoille, ja kadun laidoilla 1+1 autokaistaa. Kääntyvä autoliikenne ei haittaa joukkoliikennettä. Tietysti läpiajava autoliikenne hidastuu, mutta Hämeenkatu kuitenkin säilyy autoliikenteen käytössä ja jos hidastuminen liikaa häiritsee, niin autoilija voi valita vaihtoehtoisia reittejä.

----------


## vompatti

> Miksi AL ylipäätään kirjoittaa ratikoista Hämeenkadulla?


Koska asiasta viime viikkoina on puhuttu paljon. Raitiotietä pidetään kalliina (vaikka se on vähäliikenteistä Espoon metroa halvempi), ja kalliille tunnelille halutaan vaihtoehtoja.




> Bussikaistat voi ihan hyvin muuttaa joukkoliikennekaistoiksi, jolloin (kadun keskellä) on 1+1 joukkoliikennekaistaa nysseille ja ratikoille, ja kadun laidoilla 1+1 autokaistaa.


Jotakin tämän tapaista siinä ehdotettiinkin. Ja tämäkö sitten estää kääntyvän liikenteen?

----------


## 339-DF

Tottakai se estää kääntyvän liikenteen, kehittyvän keskustan ja vaikka kuudennen ydinvoimalan jos niin halutaan.   :Very Happy:  Ihan samalla tavallahan Helsingin Pasilassa pidettävä muutaman päivän mittainen kokous estää ratikkalinja ysin rakentamisen ja viivästyttää sitä vuodella...

Oikeasti ratikka nimen omaan pitää vetää juuri Hämeenkatua pitkin. Se ei haittaa siellä ketää, päin vastoin. Onko Hämeenkadusta esitetty kustannusarvioita?

Kuka näistä kirjoittaa Aamulehteen? Ovatko mielipidejuttuja vai ihan artikkeleita? Onko lehden henki muuttunut ratikkamyönteisemmäksi? Olisi hienoa, jos näin olisi.

----------


## vompatti

> Onko Hämeenkadusta esitetty kustannusarvioita?
> 
> Kuka näistä kirjoittaa Aamulehteen? Ovatko mielipidejuttuja vai ihan artikkeleita? Onko lehden henki muuttunut ratikkamyönteisemmäksi? Olisi hienoa, jos näin olisi.


Mitään kustannusarviota ei ole esitetty. Asiaa ei varmaankaan kovin paljon ole tutkittu. Mielestäni ensin katuvaihtoehtoa esitettiin mielipidesivuilla, sitten Aamulehti kirjoitti asiasta puolen sivun artikkelin. Artikkelissa 28.1.2006 kommenttejaan kertova kaupungininsinööri Risto Laaksonen uhkailee, että "Hämeenkatu olisi revittävä auki". Tällä kommentilla saadaan varmasti lukijoiden mielipiteet katuraitiotievastaisiksi. Aamulehden henki ei siis ole muuttunut, vaan lehti lienee ihan hengetön.

Luin kirjoituksen tarkemmin. Katuraitiotie onkin vaihtoehto pikaraitiotielle.




> Katuverkkovaihtoehto tarkoittaisi, että junakiskoja ei käytetä lainkaan, vaan ratikalle rakennetaan oma kiskoverkosto. Kiskot kulkisivat sekä kaduilla että niiden ulkopuolella, selventää Laaksonen.


Nyt siis väitetään, että omilla kiskoillaan kulkeva raitiotie ei voi olla pikaraitiotie! Suomessa ei kai mikään laki estä ajamasta raitiotiellä suuria nopeuksia?

Lisäksi Aamulehdessä on hassu lausahdus: "Pikaratikan keskinopeus olisi 50 km/t, enintään 100 km/t." Huikea keskinopeus!

----------


## JE

Tästäkin keskustelusta voi havaita, mikä on kaikkien joukkoliikennehankkeiden suurin ongelma: alan ratkaisuja tunnetaan Suomessa erittäin heikosti. Ja aivan erityisen heikosti terminologia on median hallussa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästäkin keskustelusta voi havaita, mikä on kaikkien joukkoliikennehankkeiden suurin ongelma: alan ratkaisuja tunnetaan Suomessa erittäin heikosti. Ja aivan erityisen heikosti terminologia on median hallussa.


Naulan kantaan. Ja olemassa olevien ratkaisujen tuntemattomuuden lisäksi ei ymmärretä näistä asioista mitään.

Tampereen tapauksessa eletään kuin 1960-luvulla kuvitellen, että suuri huippunopeus on tärkeä. Miksi sitten ei ehdoteta lentolinjaa Hervannasta Keskustorille. Suihkarin nopeus on 800 km/h. Siis Hervannasta keskustaan pääsisi 45 sekunnissa!

339-DF kirjoitti jo olennaisimman, mitä sitäkään ei ymmärretä: Matka tunneliasemalta maan päälle kestää vähintään saman kuin tunneliratikan tai metron matka seuraavalle pysäkille. Silloin ollaan vasta siinä, missä pintaratikalla tai bussilla on pysäkki. Sen jälkeen kävellään vielä itse matkakohteeseen - jonka viereen voisi päästä ratikalla tai bussilla matkustamalla seuraavalle pysäkille.

Huippunopeudella ei ole merkitystä, vaan matkan kestolla ovelta ovelle. Sitä tulee optimoida.

Mutta AL:n kirjoittelusta (tämän viestiketjun perusteella) puuttuu kaikki. Kokemus, tieto, näkemys, ymmärrys.

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

Aamulehden kunniaksi on sanottava, että sillä on sentään yksi mikä esimeriksi Anterolta puuttuu: objektiivisuus tai ainakin jonkinlainen pyrkimys siihen.
"Näkemyksen puute" ja "asiantuntemattomuus" tarkoittaa tässä yhteydessä sitä, että lehti ei sokeasti ja kritiikittömästi nielaise väitteitä pikaratikan ylivertaisuudesta.
Mikä onkin ihan oikein. Ei tätä työtä tee tyhjäksi se, että terminologia ei ole ihan just kohdallaan. Kaikki viisaus ei välttämättä löydy tältä palstalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Sattuipa osuvasti uudessa Strassenbahn Magazinessa juttu Ludwigshafenista. Siellä tehtiin Tampereen malliin pikkukaupunkiin tunneliratikka 1970-luvulla. Ja koko joukkoliikenne on kriisissä, jota ratkotaan lopettamalla raitioliikenne alkuiltaan, koska busseja voidaan ajaa sitten vielä harvemmin.

Ongelmat juontavat juurensa suuruudenhulluista metrotunneleista, joihin raitioliikenne upotettiin keskustassa. Ne ovat nyt väärässä paikassa, ja tekevät joukkoliikenteen tarjonnasta ylipäätään heikosti houkuttelevan. Tunnelit nostavat myös joukkoliikenteen ylläpitokuluja, eikä näissä kuluissa voi mitenkään säästää vaikka lopettaisi liikenteen kokonaan.

Ludwigshafen on tavallaan puolikas kaupunki, sillä se muodostaa yhdessä Mannheimin kanssa Rhein-joen molemmin puolin rakentuvan yhden kaupungin. Tämän yhden kaupungin todellinen keskusta on Mannheimin puolella - jossa raitioliikenne on yhtä lyhyttä sivussa olevaa tunneliosuutta lukuun ottamatta maan päällä. Mannheimin kehittyminen todelliseksi keskustaksi on tapahtunut Ludwigshafenin tunnelirakentamisen jälkeen.

Tampereella ei tietenkään ole vieressä kilpailevaa kaupunkia, joka hyötyisi Tampereen keskustan houkuttelevuuden tärvelemisestä tunneleilla. Tampereella kyse on taistelusta keskustan ja maaseudun rajalla olevien hypermarkettien kanssa. Tulos on, että hypermarketit voittavat. Tunneli palvelisi vain keskustan ohi kulkevaa liikennettä tehden keskustassa asioinnin nykyistä hankalammaksi. Keskusta näivettyy ja automerketasiointi menestyy.

Toisaalta voi sanoa, että tunneli-innostukselle on Tampereella luonteva selitys. Hanke on saanut alkunsa nimenomaan läpikulkuliikenteen ongelmista, ei keskustan kilpailukyvyn heikkenemisestä. Läpikulun näkökulmasta tunneli on parempi kuin keskustaa palveleva, menestyville eurooppalaiskaupungeille tyypillinen kävelyalue- ja pintaratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

Englannin pikaraitiotiet Manchesterissä ja Sheffieldissä osoittavat mielestäni varoittavia esimerkkejä siitä, kuinka sinänsä hyvä systeemi on jätetty puolitiehen. Raitioliikenne sujuu laidemmalla, mutta keskustassa ratikan kulku tökkii, koska se jumiutuu muun liikenteen sekaan.

Göteborgissa on vähän sama vika. Tosin esim. kaupungin koilliosien isoille asuma-alueille (Angered, Bergsjön) homma toimii hienosti, koska asuntoalueet ja pikaratikka on suunniteltu yhtaikaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Englannin pikaraitiotiet Manchesterissä ja Sheffieldissä osoittavat mielestäni varoittavia esimerkkejä siitä, kuinka sinänsä hyvä systeemi on jätetty puolitiehen.


En ole itse käynyt kummassakaan. Mutta jos liikenne tökkii keskustassa, raitiotieltä puuttu liikenne-etuus ja/tai omat kaistat.

Manner-Euroopan menestyvissä ratkaisuissa on kaksi avainominaisuutta: ratikka vie kaupungin toiminnalliseen keskukseen, jonne suurin osa ihmisistä haluaa matkustaa, eikä autoliikenne haittaa ratikan kulkua, vaan vaunut pysähtyvät ainoastaan pysäkeillä.

On toki myönnettävä, että vanhoissa kaduille rakennetuissa järjestelmissä kuten Götebprgissa on ongelmansa vapaan tilan ja valoetuuksien järjestämisessä. Ei siksi, etteikö se olisi mahdollista, vaan siksi, ettei löydy poliittista halua. Autopuolue haluaa pitää kiinni saavuttamistaan eduista, vaikka tosiasiassa se ei olisi menettämässä mitään.

Antero

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Englannin pikaraitiotiet Manchesterissä --- Raitioliikenne sujuu laidemmalla, mutta keskustassa ratikan kulku tökkii, koska se jumiutuu muun liikenteen sekaan.


Vierailin Manchesterissa elokuussa 2005 ja pidin kyllä Metrolinkiä oikein toimivana järjestelmänä. Kulku oli kokemuksieni mukaan sujuvaa ja sanoisin, että suurin ongelma ei ole keskustassa, vaan nimenomaan kaupungin laidoilla, alueilla jonne Metrolink ei vielä kulkenut! Manchesterin lähijunaliikenne on alkeellista ja kehnoa, joten Metrolinkin laajentaminen nopealla aikataululla voisi tulla kysymykseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Göteborgissa ratikkamatka tuppaa kestämään kauan varsinkin matkustettaessa lounaaseen kauas. Päinvastainen tilanne on reiteillä Angeredin sekä Kortedalan / Bergsjönin suuntiin.
Etelään ja etenkin lounaaseen mennään kaupunkialueella huomattavia osuuksia kaduilla ja pysäkkitiheyskin on "ratikkamainen". Se on selvä juttu, että sellaisilla eväillä saavutetaan kaupunkiratikkamainen keskinopeuskin (vai pitäisikö ilmaista "keskihitaus"   :Wink:  ). Erilaisilla etuuksilla tilannetta voi hieman kohentaa, mutta ei niilläkään taikasauvan ominaisuuksia ole. 
Angeredin ja Kortedalan suuntiin mennään keskustasta nykyään (viimeiset vuosikymmenet käytännössä on menty) lähijunamaista / pintametromaista täysin omaa väylää. Ratikka painelee huomattavan pitkiä matkoja pysähtymättä yhtään missään; asema- / pysäkkitiheys on samalla siis huomattavan harva pikaosuudella.
Olisiko Göteborgilla opetettavaa suunniteltaessa Tampereelle raideliikennejärjestelmää? Kaduille on saatavissa liikenneväline, mutta silloin matkanopeudesta joudutaan tinkimään - toisaalta matkustajan aikaa säästyy hyvällä luoksepäästävyydellä. Kadulla kulkevan liikennevälineen etuuksia voidaan kehittää hyvinkin pitkälle, mutta toisaalta kadunkulmissa ja vaihteissa joudutaan aina kääntymään rajoitetulla nopeudella usein max 10 km/h. Keskusta-alueilla suurissa kaupungeissa raitiovaunut joutuvat väistelemään jo toisiaankin liikenteen paljouden takia - pysähdyksiä / hidastuksia tulee vääjämättä hieman muuallekin kuin vain asemille / pysäkeille, vaikka jalankulkuvalot ja autojen odottelut poistettaisiinkin.
Nyt pitää pohtia, minkä verran ollaan valmiita hidastamaan keskinopeutta, jotta saavutettaisiin hyvä luoksepäästävyys / saavutettavuus sekä samalla paras mahdollinen viihtyisyys. Itse lähtisin etsimään mahdollisimman optimaalista kompromissia.
Esimerkkikuva ratikasta, joka ei turhia matele jalankulkijoiden ja autoliikenteen ahdistelemana.

----------


## late-

> Nyt pitää pohtia, minkä verran ollaan valmiita hidastamaan keskinopeutta, jotta saavutettaisiin hyvä luoksepäästävyys / saavutettavuus sekä samalla paras mahdollinen viihtyisyys. Itse lähtisin etsimään mahdollisimman optimaalista kompromissia.


Tässä onkin sitä tapauskohtaista sovittamista. Esimerkiksi täällä usein mainostetussa Kölnissä ratikoilla on ymmärtääkseni kaupungillakin poikkeukselliset pitkät pysäkkivälit. Joissakin muissa kaupungeissa taas on päädytty toisenlaisiin ratkaisuihin.

Melko varmasti uskallan sanoa vain, että ratikalla ei ainakaan pidä olla sen korvaamia busseja tiheämmässä pysäkkejä kuin aivan poikkeustapauksissa. Helsingissä ratikoiden hitauteen vaikuttaa paljon se, että pysäkkejä on usein naurettavan tiheässä muuallakin kuin aivan keskustassa. Hiukan harvemmat ja vastaavasti pidemmät pysäkit varmasti palvelisivat lähes kaikkia matkustajia paremmin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Manhesterin metrolink on kieltämättä aika harva. Se on esikaupungeissa rakennettu lähinnä hylättyjen vanhojen rautateiden paikalle. Uusia osuuksia ei ole vakavassa mielessä suunnitteilla.
Liverpoolin MerseyTram on siunaamista vaille haudassa. Ensimmäisen linjan rakennustyöt piti alkaa vielä tänä talvena, mutta budjetti on ylittynyt eikä ylitykselle löydy maksajaa. Valtio ei aio antaa lisää penniäkään yli luvatun. Kaupunki puolestaan vihottelee valtiolle.
Liverpoolinkin ratikassa on sama perusvika kuin Englannin muissa vastaavissa. Ratikka kulkee keskustan katuja ilman merkittäviä etuuksia. Liverpoolissa ykköslinja (keskusta-Kirkby, 16 km) olisi tosin kulkenut autoliikenteen seassa lähes koko matkan.

----------


## late-

> Manhesterin metrolink on kieltämättä aika harva. Se on esikaupungeissa rakennettu lähinnä hylättyjen vanhojen rautateiden paikalle. Uusia osuuksia ei ole vakavassa mielessä suunnitteilla.


Metrolinkin laajentamissuunnitelmia esitellään GMPTE:n sivuilla. Useita laajennuksia on suunniteltu, mutta kovasti nousseet kustannukset ovat tuottaneet kiistaa valtion kanssa. Yhtenä merkittävänä syynä kustannusten nousuun oli valtion oma käytäntö, jonka mukaan hankkeen kaikki riskit olisi pitänyt siirtää yksityselle sektorille. Yksityisten on hyvin vaikeaa vaikuttaa liikennepolitiikkaan kokonaisuutena, joten kokonaisriskin ottamisesta pitää maksaa hyvin paljon.




> Ensimmäisen linjan rakennustyöt piti alkaa vielä tänä talvena, mutta budjetti on ylittynyt eikä ylitykselle löydy maksajaa. Valtio ei aio antaa lisää penniäkään yli luvatun. Kaupunki puolestaan vihottelee valtiolle.


Liverpoolin alueen kunnat ja joukkoliikenneviranomainen olivat luvanneet maksaa tähän mennessä tunnetun kustannusylityksen. Valtio kuitenkin kieltäytyi antamasta jo luvattua summaa, kun kunnat eivät allekirjoittaneet avointa valtakirjaa mahdollisten tulevien kustannusylitysten kattamisesta ehdoitta. Tällaista lupausta kunnat eivät oman näkemyksensä mukaan saa lain puitteissa antaa eikä valtio voi siten sellaista vaatiakaan. Asiasta käydään nyt hallinto-oikeutta.

Sivujuonteena joukkoliikenneviranomainen (Merseytravel) oli itse asiassa antanut vakuutuksen kustannusylitysten maksamisesta, mutta sen tekemä lupaus ei valtiolle kelvannut.

Valtiolla on Iso-Britanniassa ollut kova halu kuopata pikaratikkahankkeita kasvaneiden kustannusarvioiden takia. Samaan aikaan tiehankkeiden kustannukset ovat nousseet yhtäläiseen tahtiin, mutta niille ollaan valmiita antamaan lisärahaa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Kiitos late linkistä tuonne Manchesterin sivuille. Siellä oli meikäläiselle ihan uutta tietoa.

Suunnitelmia tosiaan näyttää olevan. Laitakaupungilla pysäkit näyttävät olevan aika tiheässä. Laskin lentokenttälinjallakin olevan 21 pysähdystä (oletten että looppi kierretään vastapäivään) ennenkuin linja liittyy olemassaolevaan reittiin. Toivottavasti matkustusnopeus ei kärsi.

----------


## TEP70

> Englannin pikaraitiotiet Manchesterissä ja Sheffieldissä osoittavat mielestäni varoittavia esimerkkejä siitä, kuinka sinänsä hyvä systeemi on jätetty puolitiehen. Raitioliikenne sujuu laidemmalla, mutta keskustassa ratikan kulku tökkii, koska se jumiutuu muun liikenteen sekaan.


Oletko itse käynyt Sheffieldissä? Minusta liikenne toimi varsin mallikkaasti ainakin huhtikuussa 2004, kun itse kävin.

----------


## JE

Sheffieldissä muistaakseni liikenteen hoitajaa on ainakin kerran vaihdettu. Ja alkuvaiheen ongelmat eivät niinkään johtuneet linjastosta, vaan operaattorista. Nyt järjestelmään ollaan aiempaa tyytyväisempiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Yli puoleen vuoteen ei ole kuulunut mitään. Mitäs Tampereelle kuuluu? Onko pikaratikka hiljaisuudessa haudattu, vai selvitetäänkö parhaillaan jotain ja jos niin mitä? Tietääkö kukaan?

----------


## ultrix

Ei ole haudattu, ja hyv&#228; niin. Sen sijaan pikaratikka on nyt yhten&#228; selvitett&#228;vist&#228; vaihtoehdoista Tampereen kaupunkiseudun liikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;suunnittelussa (TASE 2025). Suunnittelu on t&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; k&#228;ynniss&#228;, tosin v&#228;h&#228;n pinnan alla kaiken kuntauudistus- ja pormestarihullunmyllyn takia.

Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikenteen tiedotuslehti _"Sinisten bussien matkassa"_ kertoo seuraavaa:




> [...] Alkuvuonna valmistui seudun liikennepoliittinen ohjelma, jossa joukkoliikenteen kehitt&#228;minen oli yksi keskeisist&#228; tavoitteista. Kev&#228;&#228;ll&#228; k&#228;ynnistettiin tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;n vertailuselvitys, jossa tutkittavia p&#228;&#228;vaihtoehtoja ovat *bussiliikenteeseen perustuva j&#228;rjestelm&#228;, rataverkon hy&#246;dynt&#228;miseen perustuva pikaratikka sek&#228; katuverkossa kulkeva raitiotie.* Ty&#246;n tarkoituksena on luoda edellytykset p&#228;&#228;t&#246;ksenteolle Tampereen tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;st&#228;.


Itse asiassa n&#228;iden j&#228;rjestelmien lis&#228;ksi my&#246;s perinteisen l&#228;hijunaj&#228;rjestelm&#228;n selvitt&#228;minen kuuluu my&#246;s selvitett&#228;viin vaihtoehtoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos raportista! Tuon sivun ty&#246;ohjelman mukaan siell&#228; pit&#228;isi olla nyt k&#228;ynniss&#228; jatkotarkasteluihin valittavien vaihtoehtojen valitseminen, samoin kuin v&#228;liraportin antaminen tutkituista vaihtoehdoista. Sit&#228; sitten odotellaan kieli pitk&#228;ll&#228;!

V&#228;h&#228;n huolestuttaa se, ett&#228; konsultit n&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;t kaikki olevan kotimaisia. Kaikki kunnia heille, mutta luulenpa, ett&#228; parempaa ammattitaitoa raideasiassa olisi saattanut l&#246;yty&#228; ulkomailta.

Tarkoittaako katuverkossa kulkeva raitiotie "hidasratikkaa"? Mielest&#228;ni toimiva l&#228;hijunaliikenne, kuten esim ultrixin sivuilla esitetty, ja sit&#228; tukeva nopea katuraitiotie taitaisi olla paras yhdistelm&#228;. Mutta siit&#228; katuraitiotiest&#228; ei saa tulla hidasta - kaikki mahdollisuudet nopealle katuraitiotielle ovat kyll&#228; olemassa jos ne halutaan toteuttaa.

----------


## ultrix

Uskon, ett&#228; tuolla "perinteisell&#228; raitiotiell&#228;" tarkoitetaan kuitenkin sellaista raitiotiet&#228;, jolle on kuitenkin kunnon etuudet annettu. Se vain ei ole duo-periaatteella toimiva.

Itse&#228;ni ep&#228;ilytt&#228;&#228; se, minne konsultit meinaavat ahtaa "perinteisen raitiotien" Pispalan kannaksella, ainoa mielek&#228;s paikka on minusta Tampere-Lielahti raidek&#228;yt&#228;v&#228;. J&#228;rvensivulla se on oikeastaan toisinp&#228;in, siell&#228; en k&#228;sit&#228;, minne suunniteltu rataverkkoa hy&#246;dynt&#228;v&#228; pikaraitiotie mahtuu, ja alan kallistua sen kannalle, ett&#228; Kalevan kautta olisi muutenkin parempi reitti ratikoiden kulkea. Kalevassa kun on paljon enemm&#228;n liikennetarvetta kuin rautatieaseman ja Vuohenojan v&#228;lill&#228;.

It&#228;inen terminaali voisi siit&#228; huolimatta olla Vuohenojalla, raitiotie voisi keskustasta kulkea reitti&#228; H&#228;meenkatu-Itsen&#228;isyydenkatu-Sammonkatu-Hervannan valtav&#228;yl&#228;-Vuohenojan terminaali-Messukyl&#228;n as jne., eli liittyen joka tapauksessa rautatiehen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tätä asiaa olen itsekin pohdiskellut. Alkuperäisen suunnitelman selkein heikkous oli siinä, että duo-ominaisuus oli pelkkä kustannuserä vailla mitään etuja: ainoa tapa, jolla ratoja kyettiin hyödyntämään, oli niiden käyttö maastokäytävinä, sillä suunnitelmassa havaittiin, että pikaraitiotien käyttämät RHK-osuudet vaativat muuttamaan radat neliraiteisiksi. Tosiasiassa yhteiskäyttöosuudet olivat kustannuksiltaan kalleimpia osuuksia, samassa luokassa tunneliosuuksien kanssa. Jos tarvitaan uusi kiskopari Vuohenojan ja Rautatieaseman välille, niin totta kai se kannattaa rakentaa Tammelan ja Kalevan läpi, jotta verkon kattama alue kasvaisi.

Järkevä tapa hyödyntää duo-ominaisuutta olisi rakentaa duo-vaunujen varaan seudullinen raideliikenne, junat kulkisivat pääasiassa RHK:n radoilla, mutta Tampereelle tullessa ne siirtyisivät pikaraitiotien kiskoille. Tässä tapauksessa vain osan pikaraitiotien kalustosta tarvitsisi olla duo-vaunuja.

Sitten reitistä: Pispalan ja Pyynikin ohitus on vaikea paikka, kerran katselin maastoa ja tulin seuraavaan tulokseen: Pispalan valtatielle sopisi yksiraiteinen väylä muutamalla ohituspaikalla, jos halutaan, että raitiotie kulkisi omalla kaistalla. Pyynikin puolelle sopisi mainiosti kaksiraiteinen väylä, sillä bussikaistat voitaisiin poistaa, tai paremminkin ne voitaisiin siirtää Paasikiventielle. Jos raitiotie kulkisi Pispalan läpi, niin bussit kannattaisi tietenkin ajaa Paasikiventietä suoraan kaupunkiin, vaihdot raitiovaunuun Lielahden asemalla ja toisaalta Metson kohdalla. Jos vielä ajatellaan, että osa liikenteestä voisi käyttää RHK:n rataa tällä välillä, siltä osin kuin se muun liikenteen sekaan mahtuisi, saadaan kaksi välityskyvyltään rajoitettua reittiä länteen. Vuoroja kumpaankin suuntaan sopisi karkealla arviolla ehkä noin kuusi. Nyt pitäisi laskea tästä, miten pitkiä junien pitäisi olla, jotta riittävä välityskyky saavutettaisiin. Tämän jälkeen tiedettäisiin, onko RHK:n radan muuttaminen neliraiteiseksi ainoa vaihtoehto.

Sitten muusta reitistä, en laittaisi raitiotietä Hämeenkadulle, koska myös busseille pitää jäädä reitti kaupungin läpi, ja keskustan kohdalla kyseeseen tuskin tulisi yhteinen osuus. Sen sijaan rata voisi kulkea esimerkiksi Kauppakatua, alittaa kosken tunnelissa ja jatkaa asemalle Kyttälän katua. Niden katujen sulkeminen autoliikenteeltä tuskin aiheuttaisi kohtuuttomia ongelmia. (Kohtuutonta huutoa kylläkin, ihmiset täällä valittavat vieläkin Viistokadun sulkemisesta (Keskustorin läpi Hämeenkadulta Kauppakadulle), joka tapahtui nyt kuitenkin jo 70- tai 80-luvulla ja tämän kadun palauttaminen saisi koko Keskustorin kulman liikenteen sekaisin) En veisi raitiotietä Itsenäisyydenkadullekaan, bussit tarvitsevat yhäkin väylänsä, sen sijaan Sammonkadulle, koska siellä on hyvin tilaa rakentaa omat kaistat raitiovaunulle. Jos vielä raitiotien jokin haara yltäisi Jankaan, bussiliikenne Sammonkadulla voitaisiin lopettaa kokonaan.

----------


## J_J

> Niden katujen sulkeminen autoliikenteeltä tuskin aiheuttaisi kohtuuttomia ongelmia. (Kohtuutonta huutoa kylläkin, ihmiset täällä valittavat vieläkin Viistokadun sulkemisesta (Keskustorin läpi Hämeenkadulta Kauppakadulle), joka tapahtui nyt kuitenkin jo 70- tai 80-luvulla ja tämän kadun palauttaminen saisi koko Keskustorin kulman liikenteen sekaisin)


Jos nyt ei kuitenkaan kirjotettaisi puutaheinää... Viistokadun sulkeminen liikenteeltä tapahtui 90-luvun loppupuoliskolla, ei suinkaan 80- saati sitten 70-luvulla. Minulle ei vielä ole valistunut, mikä hyöty tällä toimella saavutettiin. Ellei hyödyksi lasketa sitä, että kuukauden ensimmäisinä maanantaipäivinä markkinoilla kauppaa tekevät saivat tasaisemman tontin entisen kaltevan pinnan sijaan. Muuna aikanahan tuo entinen Viistokadun (ja myös taksiaseman, josta ja johon pääsi helposti kaikkiin ja kaikista suunnista) alue toimii autiona aukiona keskeisellä paikalla Tamperetta. Keskustan liikenteenläpäisykyvyn kannalta kadun sulkeminen oli todella suuri huononnus.

----------


## Razer

Mielenkiintoista. Itse olen useissa kohdin eri mieltä, mutta en olekaan raideliikenne-ekspertti  :Wink: 

Raideliikenne olisi mielestäni hyödyllinen ja toimiva tapa hoitaa Tampereen joukkoliikennettä, ainoana kynnyskivenä taitaakin olla vain projektin rahoitus. Mistä sitten raiteet kulkisivat, onkin jo suurempi kysymys...

Itse panostaisin alkuun hyvän yksittäisen runkolinjan suunnitteluun. Toivoisin myös aloitettavan ensin lähijunaliikenteen roolin korostamisella Vammalan, Oriveden ja Lempäälän välillä. Paikallisraideliikenteen uskoisin olevan kannattavin järjestää juuri Lentävänniemi - Hervanta välille, joka jo ilmeisesti kuuluukin "viralliseen" suunnitelmaan.

Pispalan valtatien en taasen usko olevan alkuunkaan oikea tapa kuljettaa asiakkaita pikana Lentävänniemestä. Itse pidän Paasikiventien roolin yleistä korostamista järkevänä niin, että Lentävänniemen ratikka ja Ylöjärven liikenne ajaisivat siellä omilla kaistoillaan. Sisäiselle Epilän liikenteelle nopein kulkureitti keskustaan on yhä Pispala ja sellaisena se voisi mielestäni myös pysyäkin.

Hämeenkadun muutto joukkoliikenne-/kävelykaduksi sen sijaan kuulostaa ja näyttää minusta erittäinkin mainiolta aatteelta. Viihtyisyys ja tavoitettavuus paranisivat ja kenties joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuuskin kasvaisi.

Itsenäisyydenkadusta en menisi takuuseen, mutta se helpottaisi raiteiden kulkua Keskustassa: Vuores - Hervanta - TAYS - Keskustori ei sisältäisi ylimääräisiä koukkauksia ja myös tuo Linnainmaa - TAYS -jatke olisi avoin myöhemmälle suunnittelulle. Sammonkatu toki toimisi, mutta Taysin vaikutus on todennäköisesti tässä kohden reilusti merkittävämpi.

Toivottavasti tätä ennakkosuunnitelmavaihetta ei nyt sählätä ja saataisiin tännekin se kaikkein toimivin ratkaisu eikä mitään Helsingin tyyppistä sekasotkua (eikö se nyt sellainen ole?)...

----------


## 339-DF

Mielestäni ei ole syytä ajatella niin, että raitiovaunu on bussien tiellä ja siksi sitä ei voi viedä jonnekin. Tai päinvastoin niin, että bussi olisi ratikan tiellä.

Monihaarainen pikaratikkaverkko todennäköisesti korvaa sen verran paljon bussiliikennettä, että kyllä nuo mahtunevat samoille joukkoliikennekaistoille, sekä ratikat että jäljellejäävät bussit. Kyllä ratikan on syytä kulkea Hämeenkadulla, joka kuitenkin on kaupungin keskeisin väylä. Jos on ihan mahdotonta pistää sekä busseja että ratikkaa sinne, niin sitten sinne ilman muuta laitetaan se, joka kuljettaa enemmän ihmisiä. Se muoto, joka kuljettaa vähemmän, joutaa sitten syrjäisemmälle reitille  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pispalan valtatien en taasen usko olevan alkuunkaan oikea tapa kuljettaa asiakkaita pikana Lentävänniemestä. Itse pidän Paasikiventien roolin yleistä korostamista järkevänä niin, että Lentävänniemen ratikka ja Ylöjärven liikenne ajaisivat siellä omilla kaistoillaan. Sisäiselle Epilän liikenteelle nopein kulkureitti keskustaan on yhä Pispala ja sellaisena se voisi mielestäni myös pysyäkin


Jos länteen päin rakennetaan yksi runkolinja, josta haarautuvat reitit useampaan suuntaan, tällaiselle Pispalan valtatien käytävä on parempi reitti, sillä sen varrella on enemmän asutusta. Lentävänniemestä keskustaan Paasikiventien kautta pääsisi kyllä nopeasti, mutta Lentävänniemen matkustajapotentiaali yksistään on huonompi vaihtoehto kuin se yhdistettynä Hyhkyn ja Pispalan matkustajapotentiaaliin. Toki Paasikiventien varressa asutus on lisääntymässä, mutta tilanne lienee silti tämä.

Ideaalimaailmassa voitaisiin varmaan rakentaa kaksi länteen johtavaa ratikkareittiä, toinen ylhäällä harjulla ja toinen alhaalla rannassa, mutta epäilen riittäisivätkö rahat siihen.

RHK:n ratakäytävä on siinä välissä eli tavallaan palvelisi molempia, mutta tavallaan taas ei hirveän hyvin kumpaakaan (toki lähes siedettävästi silti). Riippuu vähän siitä miten kulkutiet pysäkeille järjestetään. Voimakas mäkisyys haittaa kulkemista, ja jos matkustajavirta olisi riittävän iso, jonkinlainen hissi tai funikulaari voisi auttaa paikallisesti. Toki sekin maksaisi jonkin verran.

Ratikan mahduttaminen Pispalan valtatielle on sinänsä haastellinen homma, mutta saattaa olla tehtävissä. Joku taisi mainitakin, että yksi kaista sieltä voitaisiin nipistää ratikan käyttöön kapeallakin osuudella. Joskus heitin Tampereen kaupungin keskustelupalstalla ajatuksen, että jos kalusto olisi riittävän kapeaa, saattaisi reilun yhden kaistan tilaan mahtua molempien suuntien raiteet. Tämä tosin ei saanut kovin hyvää vastaanottoa enkä ole itsekään varma olisiko se järkevää, koska samalla menetettäisiin melko lopullisesti mahdollisuus integroitua RHK:n verkkoon.

Toisaalta jos päädyttäisiin mahdollisimman kevyeeseen ja ulkomitoiltaan pieneen kalustoon, radan rakentamisessa saatettaisiin säästää sekä perustusten rakentamisessa että maavarauksen suuruudessa (eli mahtuisi paikkoihin joihin ei muuten mahdu). Toisaalta nopeudesta ei pitäisi kauheasti silti tinkiä, mutta siihenkin vaikuttaa sekä tekninen huippunopeus että oman varatun väylän käyttö, joka puolestaan olisi otaksuttavasti helpompi toteuttaa jos pienempi maavaraus riittäisi.

Edullisen tekniikan valinta muuten mahdollistaisi isomman verkoston rakentamisen, jolloin suurempi osa bussiliikenteestä voitaisiin korvata ratikalla, mistä olisi luonnollisesti etua ottaen huomioon öljyn ja sen johdannaisten hinnan jatkuvan kohoamisen tulevaisuudessa, kun varannot pikkuhiljaa ehtyvät. (Itse en muuten oikein uskoisi vetyyn korvaavana tekniikkana, koska yleisen näkemyksen mukaan sen tuottaminen kuluttaa niin paljon energiaa, että se ei varsinaisesti ole uusi energiamuoto vaan pelkkä tapa säilyttää ja siirtää muulla tavoin tuotettua energiaa. Ja maakaasuunhan pätee suunnilleen sama ehtyvyysongelma kuin öljyyn. Mutta tämä lienee kokonaan eri keskustelun aihe...)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

TASE - sivuilla oli koottu vaihtoehdot: 

Bussivaihtoehto
Rataverkkoa hyödyntävä pikaraitiotie
Lähijunavaihtoehto
Katuverkossa kulkeva raitiotie
Kaikki osiot yhteisenä PDF:nä

Menemättä yksityiskohtiin voisi todeta että:
- Kaikki vaihtoehdot vaikuttavat varsin fiksusti laadituilta: tässä ovat Tampereen vaihtoehdot
- Raidevaihtoehdoissa on huomioitu realiteettina se, että niihin kuuluu myös bussiliikenteen laatukäytäviä.
- Lähijunavaihtoehdossa on todettu, että se voidaan toteuttaa yhtäaikaisesti katuverkon raitiotien kanssa.

Katuverkon raitiotievisio vuodelle 2030 on varsin laadukas visio.

Kunpa vain yhtä laadukkaita vertailuja saisi tehtyä parissa muussakin Suomen suuressa kaupungissa!

----------


## killerpop

> TASE - sivuilla oli koottu vaihtoehdot: 
> Katuverkossa kulkeva raitiotie
> Katuverkon raitiotievisio vuodelle 2030 on varsin laadukas visio.


Kieltämättä kiva huomata että melkein nykyasuntoni viereen tulisi ratikan päättäri.

Vaan, tuota peruslinjaa tuossa kun katsoo, niin kieltämättä katuratikan 1. vaiheen linjauksesta tulee mieleen jo muutama nykyinen bussilinja osuudella Hervanta - keskusta. 
Olisiko sittenkin mieltä pikkasen poiketa Hervannan valtaväylän varresta siten, että samalla linjalla saisi palveltua myös Hallilan itäosaa ja nyt rakentuvaa Korkinmäen/Veisun aluetta edes hieman lähempää? Voisi kuvitella, että tällöin matkustajamäärää saataisiin nostettua entisestään (Lukonmäen länsiosa kun on hyvin pientalovoittoista ja Hallilasta on pidempi matka Valtaväylän varteen...)

----------


## late-

> Olisiko sittenkin mieltä pikkasen poiketa Hervannan valtaväylän varresta siten, että samalla linjalla saisi palveltua myös Hallilan itäosaa ja nyt rakentuvaa Korkinmäen/Veisun aluetta edes hieman lähempää?


Näistäkin ratkaisuista on suunnittelun aikana ainakin keskusteltu. En ole ollut paikalla, kun lopullisia päätöksiä on tehty, mutta yhtenä ongelmana voi pitää yleisiä liikennemalleja. TTY:n liikennemallien tekijät ovat koko ajan veisanneet tarpeesta tehdä pikaratikasta ylettömän nopea koska heidän mallinsa eivät muuten tuota sille matkustajia. Lyhyet kävelyetäisyydet eivät suomalaisessa mallinnuksessa pahemmin merkkaa, vaikka kokemus maailmalta sanoisi muuta. Lisäksi on epäselvää onko malleissa annettu ratikoille busseja pienempää nousuvastusta, jota Helsingissä kokemuspohjaisesti käytetään kaikessa raideliikenteessä.

Vastaavasti Hervannan päässä nyt näytetyt pysäkit eivät tavoita koko aluetta, mutta tätä voinee pitää tarkemmassa suunnittelussa täsmennettävänä asiana.

Toivotaan, että mallinnus tuottaa positiivisia tuloksia!

----------


## Eppu

Mielenkiintoisia vaihtoehtoja tosiaan...

Lähinnä näistä tuli sellainen kuva, että Tampereelle voitaisiin valita kaksi järjestelmää soveltaen. Eli siis lähijuna sekä katuverkossa kulkeva raitiotie.

Lähijunat voisivat kulkea Nokia/Ylöjärvi-Lempäälä välillä - etelän suunnassa osa vuoroista jatkaisi Toijalaan ja tietysti myös nykyiset Helsingin Sm4-vuorot otettaisiin mukaan tähän pakettiin. Tuon Jyväskylän radan jättäisin pois, koska sillä suunnalla rautatie ei kulje siellä/sieltä, missä liikennetarvetta on. 20 minuuttia on tietenkin hyvä vuorovälitavoite, mutta yhdessä bussiliikenteen kanssa n. 30 minuutin välikin olisi varmasti riittävä. Jo nykyiselläänkin lähijunaliikennne pääradalla olisi tietyiltä osin mahdollista ainakin tunnin välein - asemat vain puuttuvat.

Katuverkkoon rakennettavan raitiotien suhteen mielenkiintoisin reitti on tietenkin tuo alkuperäinen TAYSin-Hervannan-Vuoreksen lenkki. Muita reittejä voisivat olla juuri tuo Pirkkalan reitti sekä esimerkiksi Lentävänniemi - Leinola. Siitä en vain osaa sanoa mitään, kuinka katuratikka saataisiin nopeaksi kulkupeliksi. Keskustan kadut kun ovat jo nykyisellään melko kuormitetut.

----------


## ultrix

Lupaavalta vaikuttaa, silti jatkokehittelyssä toivoisin päätyvän seuraavanlaiseen ratkaisuun:

- Taajamajunaliikennettä Porista/Raumalta Tampereelle ja edelleen Jyväskylään, samoin Turkuun ja Helsinkiin tunnin välein. Pysähdyspaikkoja olisivat lähijunavaihtoehdossa mainitut seisakkeet, Nokialla myös Siuro. Toteutettaisiin pendelinä, mikäli mahdollista.

- Aivan ensi vaiheessa tulee Tampereen ja Helsingin välisten junavuorojen määrä nostaa vähintään samalle tasolle kuin Riihimäen ja Lahden välillä - eli H-junat jatkavat Lahteen (ja edelleen Kouvolaan), R-junat Tampereelle, joka tunti.

- Lähijunaliikennettä Vammalaan, Orivedelle ja Toijalaan asti pendelinä. Pysähdyttäisiin myös Rantaperkiössä.

- Pikaraitiotie ulotettaisiin itäpäässä Suinulaan.

- Lisää pysäkkejä pikaraitiotielle, sen kuuluisi olla metromainen (ja tässä yhteydessä en tarkoita Helsingin metroa). Lisäraiteet kun rakennettaisiin joka tapauksessa välille Lielahti-Vuohenoja.

- Pikaraitiotien ja katuraitiotien voisi yhdistää: Pikaraitiotien väylät, mutta keskustassa kuljettaisiin maan pinnalla. Kiskot sekä Teiskontielle että Sammonkadulle, esim. Länsi-Hervannan vuorot menisivät Sammonkatua ja Vuoreksen vuorot Teiskontietä. Vehmaisten suunnalla olisi myös tällainen fifty-fifty-asetelma. Tunnelivaihtoehtoa en silti lähtisi sulkemaan pois, Tampereen metro kuulostaa päheeltä!  :Wink: 

- Vehmaisten seisake tulisi olla vanhan Vehmaisten aseman kohdalla, Kaukajärventien ylittävän sillan läheisyydessä ei ole riittävästi asukkaita. Vehmaisten lisäksi voisi pysähtyä myös Holvastissa, vanhan Vatialan pysäkin kohdalla (ex-linjan 5 päättäri). Ei sulje pois Nattarin pysähdystä, ainakaan jos se hivutetaan vanhan Lemetyn seisakkeen kohdalle.


Sitten jotain yleistä:

Joka seisakkeella tulisi olla katos, lippuautomaatti ja näyttö, koska seuraava vuoro tulee. RHK-seisakkeilla käytettäisiin RHK-standardia opasteissa, katuverkossa taas tieliikennelain mukaista raitiopysäkin merkkiä.

Jos tunneliasemat rakennetaan, ei varmaankaan raitiopysäkin merkkiä ole syytä käyttää, mutta ei myöskään Helsingin oranssia metron merkkiäkään. Mm. sen vuoksi koko pikaraitiojärjestelmän tulisi saada oma logo, jolla sen erottaisi sekä katu- että rataverkolla helposti samaksi kokonaisuudeksi. Lähijunat voisivat käyttää samaa punaista junankuvaa kuin HKL/YTV-liikenteessä.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuon Jyv&#228;skyl&#228;n radan j&#228;tt&#228;isin pois, koska sill&#228; suunnalla rautatie ei kulje siell&#228;/sielt&#228;, miss&#228; liikennetarvetta on. 20 minuuttia on tietenkin hyv&#228; vuorov&#228;litavoite, mutta yhdess&#228; bussiliikenteen kanssa n. 30 minuutin v&#228;likin olisi varmasti riitt&#228;v&#228;. Jo nykyisell&#228;&#228;nkin l&#228;hijunaliikennne p&#228;&#228;radalla olisi tietyilt&#228; osin mahdollista ainakin tunnin v&#228;lein - asemat vain puuttuvat.


Itse en ole samaa mielt&#228;. Toki Tampereen ja Oriveden v&#228;lill&#228; on paljon tyhj&#228;&#228;, mutta liikennetarvetta radalla on - ainakin 30 minuutin v&#228;lein kulkeva juna ker&#228;isi mutu-tuntumalla arvioituna kiitett&#228;v&#228;sti matkustajia, nykyinen hidas bussiliikenne ei tarjoa riitt&#228;v&#228;&#228; palvelutasoa mill&#228;&#228;n, eik&#228; mahdollista mm. koulunk&#228;ynti&#228; Messukyl&#228;n lukiossa. Ei linja todenn&#228;k&#246;isesti itsekannattava olisi, mutta asukkaiden kannalta t&#228;rke&#228;. Pelk&#228;ll&#228; l&#228;hijuna-j&#228;rjestelm&#228;ll&#228; toteutettuna junat voisivat pys&#228;hty&#228; n&#228;in:

Tampere, Vuohenoja, Messukyl&#228;, Hankkio, Vehmainen, Holvasti (ex. Vatiala), Nattari, Kangasala, Jussila, Ruutana, Suinula, (S&#228;yn&#228;j&#228;rvi, Siitama), Orivesi, (Orivesi keskusta - edellytt&#228;&#228; s&#228;hk&#246;istyksen ja seisontaraiteen).

Pikaraitiotien kanssa ei tarvittaisi Hankkion, Holvastin, eik&#228; Jussilan pys&#228;hdyksi&#228;. Ks. http://ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/Reittikartta_2020.png

----------


## kuukanko

TASEssa nyt esitellyistä vaihtoehdoissa katuratikka näyttää kiinnostavalta ajatukselta. Rataverkkoa hyödyntävää ratikkaa ja lähijunia on pohdittu jo ennenkin.

Katuratikka keräisi varsin paljon matkustajia itäpäässään, koska reitille on ketjutettu sekä TAYS että Hervanta (oletan, että kaikki Hervannan ja keskustan väliset matkustajat ohjattaisiin ratikkaan ja Hervantaan tulisi liityntälinjasto busseilla).

Katuratikan kanssa näyttää toistuvan sama virhe, mikä tehtiin Itä-Helsingissä metron kanssa. Ratikan investointikustannuksissa säästetään vetämällä se Hervannan valtaväylän ja Paasikiven - Kekkosentien maastokäytävään, jolloin esim. Hallila ja Pispala jäävät reitiltä sivuun. Pitkällä aikavälillä voisi olla kannattavampaa tehdä raskaitakin ratkaisuja, jos niiden avulla saataisiin pysäkit maankäytön keskelle.

Hervannan ja keskustan välillä TAYSin kautta kiertäminen on aikamoinen lenkki, vaikka se varmaan onkin perusteltu matkustajamäärien kannalta. Jos linjaus keskustan itäpuolella kulkee vielä yliopiston kautta, kuten on ensisijaisesti ehdotettu, eikä Itsenäisyydenkatua, tulee ratikasta varsin hidas. Ennemmin voisi vetää TAYSilta tulevan linjauksen suoraan Itsenäisyydenkatua ja sitten myöhemmin toisen linjauksen yliopiston ja joko Kalevantien tai Sammonkadun kautta.

Jatkossa on mielenkiintoista nähdä, paljonko bussilinjoja aiotaan muuttaa ratikan liityntälinjoiksi ja millaiset vaihtoterminaalit suunnitellaan niille bussilinjoille, jotka jatkavat keskustaan asti.

----------


## 339-DF

Itsekin pohdin tuota Sammonkatua. Ymmärrän matkustajien keräämisen Taysistä, mutta Sammonkadun varrella on myös taajaa asutusta, leveällä kadulla on hyvin tilaa nopealle ratikalle ja reiti Hervantaan lyhenee selkeästi.

Katuraitiotiellä voisi hyvin olla kaksi haaraa; toinen Sammonkatua ja toinen Taysin kautta. Hervannassa lainattaisiin vanhan pikaratikan linjausta: toinen haara niin kuin nyt ja toinen Lindforsinkadulle.

Onko projekti siinä vaiheessa, että jotain kustannuslaskelmia voi antaa ulospäin? Investointi? Liikennöintikustannukset? Vaunutarve?

----------


## Razer

> Siitä en vain osaa sanoa mitään, kuinka katuratikka saataisiin nopeaksi kulkupeliksi. Keskustan kadut kun ovat jo nykyisellään melko kuormitetut.


Jep. Mutkat ja kierrot huolettavat myös minua. Käsittääkseni tähän samaan katuraitiotien suunnitelmaan kuuluisi myös Hämeenkadun joukkoliikenne-/kävelypainotteisuus, eli henkilöautoilun kieltäminen. Ydinkeskustan kulku siis vain nopeutuisi nykyisestä, mutta tuo yliopiston lenkki todellakin epäilyttää. Taysin kautta kulku on perusteltua, siitäkin huolimatta että Sammonkadun vaihtoehtoreitti tekisi terää  :Wink:  mutta omasta mielestäni Itsenäisyydenkadusta voisi saman tien tehdä vain Hämeenkadun jatkeen ja henkilöautoliikenne ohjattaisiin muille väylille. Paljon olisi toki muutoksia tehtävä, jotta kaupungin läpikulku myös henkilöautoin olisi jossain määrin sujuvaa. Henkilöautoilijoitahan toki pelottaa ajatus läpiajokielloista, mutta toisaalta keskustan tavoitettavuus ja viihtyisyys kehittyisi.

Itse linjauksistakin minulla on toki omat mielipiteeni. Ensinnäkin, pidän lähijunaliikenteen kehittämistä ensimmäisenä prioriteettina valmistauduttaessa kaupungin sisäiseen raideliikenteeseen. Tässä TASE-tutkimuksessa lähijunaliikenneaate on aivan liian suppea siihen nähden mitä se voisi olla.

Itse uskon vakaasti Vammala - Orivesi lähijunaan ruuhkissa tunnin välein ja muutamin hajavuoroin. Tämän lisäksi Nokialta lähtisi vielä kolme junaa Lempäälään ja Ylöjärvi - Vehmainen -välille riittäisi ehkä puolenkin tunnin vuoroväli.

Odottelen kuitenkin vielä rauhassa näiden ratikkatutkimusten valmistumista ennen kuin lähden niistä esittämään enempää mielipiteitä...

----------


## killerpop

> ... mutta omasta mielest&#228;ni Itsen&#228;isyydenkadusta voisi saman tien tehd&#228; vain H&#228;meenkadun jatkeen ja henkil&#246;autoliikenne ohjattaisiin muille v&#228;ylille. Paljon olisi toki muutoksia teht&#228;v&#228;, jotta kaupungin l&#228;pikulku my&#246;s henkil&#246;autoin olisi jossain m&#228;&#228;rin sujuvaa. Henkil&#246;autoilijoitahan toki pelottaa ajatus l&#228;piajokielloista, mutta toisaalta keskustan tavoitettavuus ja viihtyisyys kehittyisi.


Kunhan Ratapihankatu valmistuu, se ainakin luo edellytykset ohjata autoliikenne pois samasta tasosta Itsen&#228;isyydenkadun ja H&#228;meenkadun risteyksen kanssa. Ainakin voisi kuvitella, ett&#228; t&#228;m&#228; yksi ongelmaristeys rauhoittuisi t&#228;ysin. Ehk&#228;p&#228; my&#246;s samansuuntainen Yliopistonkatu / Tammelan puistokatu samaan tapaan. Ensin vain tarvitaan se korvaava (ja eri tasossa Itsen&#228;isyydenkadun kanssa oleva) v&#228;yl&#228;.

Vaikka Ratapihankatu tuleekin ihan muun liikenteen k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n kuin joukkoliikenteen, on siin&#228; n&#228;ht&#228;v&#228; se puoli, ett&#228; se sujuvoittaa aivan varmasti joukkoliikenteen liikkumista keskustassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Jep. Mutkat ja kierrot huolettavat myös minua. Käsittääkseni tähän samaan katuraitiotien suunnitelmaan kuuluisi myös Hämeenkadun joukkoliikenne-/kävelypainotteisuus, eli henkilöautoilun kieltäminen.


...jonka valtuusto, tai oikeammin "autopuolue" tyrmäsi suunniteltaessa Keskustan osayleiskaavaa. Kunnallispolitikkojen asenteet tai itse poli-tikat tulee vaihtaa tuoreisiin, ennen kuin tuo ihme onnistuu. 




> mutta tuo yliopiston lenkki todellakin epäilyttää. Taysin kautta kulku on perusteltua, siitäkin huolimatta että Sammonkadun vaihtoehtoreitti tekisi terää  mutta omasta mielestäni Itsenäisyydenkadusta voisi saman tien tehdä vain Hämeenkadun jatkeen ja henkilöautoliikenne ohjattaisiin muille väylille.


Minä katsoin kanssa hieman syrjäkarein tuota yliopiston lenkkiä, vaikka siellä opiskelenkin. Tietysti on loistava asia, että saadaan puolen kilometrin ylimääräisellä lenkillä myös suuri kampusalue raideliikenteen välittömään läheisyyteen, mutta en pidä tuota välttämättömänä. Jos Sammonkadulle tulee linjauksensa, voisi tosiaan kiskot vetää joko Yliopistonkatua tai Rautatienkatua yliopistolle, siitä Kalevantietä Sarvijaakonkadulle (pituuskallistus voi olla liian suuri ratikoille), josta sitten Sammonkadulle. 

Paras olisi kuitenkin ehkä jättää sen pahemmin kiertelemättä ja mennä suoraan Itsenäisyydenkatua, josta haarat Teiskontielle ja Sammonkadulle. Molemmat linjat ovat minusta tärkeitä, Kalevaa tulee palvella hyvin. Väki on Kalevassa kohtapuoliin vaihtumassa, tällä hetkellä Kaleva on sangen "harmaa" seniorikaupunginosa - olisi loistavaa, jos uusista kalevalaisista saisi urbaaneja joukkoliikenneihmisiä.




> Itse linjauksistakin minulla on toki omat mielipiteeni. Ensinnäkin, pidän lähijunaliikenteen kehittämistä ensimmäisenä prioriteettina valmistauduttaessa kaupungin sisäiseen raideliikenteeseen. Tässä TASE-tutkimuksessa lähijunaliikenneaate on aivan liian suppea siihen nähden mitä se voisi olla.


Kuten olen aiemminkin todennut, olen täysin samaa mieltä. Pysäkkitiheyden mallin saa 80-luvun paikallisjuna-aikatauluista (Turisti-aikataulut, Metson käsikirjaston varastossa - virkailija tuo pyydettäessä), tai täältä: http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/aikataulut.html. 70-luvulla pysäkkitiheys oli länsipuolella esimerkillisempää (mm. Santalahden = Pispalan vuonna -79 lakkautettu pysäkki), joten länsisuunnan pysäkeitä kartottaessa lienee syytä kiinnittää huomiota lähinnä 70-luvun aikatauluihin.





> Itse uskon vakaasti Vammala - Orivesi lähijunaan ruuhkissa tunnin välein ja muutamin hajavuoroin. Tämän lisäksi Nokialta lähtisi vielä kolme junaa Lempäälään ja Ylöjärvi - Vehmainen -välille riittäisi ehkä puolenkin tunnin vuoroväli.


Minä uskon vakaasti Vammala-Orivesi -lähijunaan tunneittain, ruuhka-aikaan ehkä jopa puolitunneittain. Osan vuoroista voisi tosiaan jatkaa Jyväskylään ja Poriin (Raumalle oma Rauma-Kokemäki-Pori -junansa tulevaisuudessa?), jolloin mm. Nakkila ja Äetsä saisivat junapysädyksensä takaisin, kuten myös idässä Länkipohja ja Jämsänkoski. Uusi pysähdyspaikka tulisi myös Muuramelle. Nämä eivät ulotu tietenkään TASE-tarkasteluun, mutta ovat toki jatkokehittelyn arvoisia suunnitelmia, jos integroidaan taajamajunat ja lähijunat, kuten Suur-Helsingin alueella R- H- ja Y-junat ovat lähijunaverkossa. 

Ideoita: Vammalasta lähtevä juna n. klo 6:50, olisi Nokialla 7:20 parin välipysähdyksen jälkeen. Saapuisi Tampereelle 7:40, josta jatkaisi Orivedelle (8:25 perillä). 
Seuraavat vuorot lähtisivät Nokialta 7:40 ja 8:00. Välissä kulkisi esim. puolen tunnin välein (7:15 ja 7:45) myös pikaraitiovaunut, jotka pysähtyisivät joka asemalla.

Eli lähijuna olisi K-junan tapainen "skip-stop"-vuoro (ks. jälleen http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/Reittikartta_2020.png), joka myös kiertäisi keskustan pohjoiskautta. Ranta-Tampellalla voisi olla oma seisakkeensa.

Nopeita taajamajunia, eli nykyisiä VR:n junavuoroja H 460 - H 475 käyttäisivät ne, joilla on joko kiire Tampereelle, tai vaihtoyhteys toisaalle.

Toijalan suunnalla R-juna olisi kuten nyt, paitsi Sääksjärven tai Kuljun pysähdys lisättynä ja vuorovälinä tunti. Lisäksi voisi ajaa tulevaisuuden G-junia tai toista jokatuntista H-junaa (riippuen siis siitä, mikä Kerava-Riihimäki-baanan kolmanneksi tunnittaiseksi lähijunaksi tulee) Tampereelle asti pysähtyen kaikilla Tampereen ja Toijalan välisillä seisakkeilla. Turun suunnan taajamajunat käyttäisivät tässä tilanteessa R-junan seisakkeita.

Tai, jos G/H-junaa ajettaisiin vain esim. joka toinen tunti, voisivat Turun taajamajunat (joka toinen tunti, mutta eri tunnit kuin Helsingin seisakejunat) pysähtyä kaikilla paikallisasemilla.

----------


## Ozzy

If pigs could fly, olishan se hienoo, jos sitä ja sitä. Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että luonnolliset ja vakiintuneet työssäkäyntialueet on huomioitava, enkä tosiaankaan usko että Satakunnasta tai Jyväskylän seudulta tulisi riittämään matkustajia niinkään paljon, että vuorojen ajaminen olisi muuta kuin turha kokeilu- sen sijaan uskon nykyisen pääradan suuntaan ja tiedän, että esimerkiksi Kalvolasta eli Iittalasta käydään satamäärin moottoritietä myöten nykyisinkin Treella töissä ja taajamajunat pysähtyvät vain satunnaisesti, samanlaisia seisakkeita on mm, sen naapuri Parola ja voisi olla mm. Sääksjärvi ja myös Multisilta/Peltolammi oikein sijoitettuna ja Sarankulma. Rantaperkiö sen sijaan on liian lähellä keskustaa. Eli HLinna -Tre välille säännöllisempi taajamajunaliikenne.Myöskin Viiala on raju kasvualue ,josta tulisi paljon matkustajia nousemaan tämän välin juniin- väkeä on muuttanut Etelä-Pirkanmaalle moottoritien valmistumisen jälkeen halvempien tonttien perässä, mutta ei todellakaan Porin tai Jyskälän ratojen varteen.

----------


## ultrix

> Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että luonnolliset ja vakiintuneet työssäkäyntialueet on huomioitava, enkä tosiaankaan usko että Satakunnasta tai Jyväskylän seudulta tulisi riittämään matkustajia niinkään paljon, että vuorojen ajaminen olisi muuta kuin turha kokeilu


En toki tarkoittanut, että nämä periferiataajamien matkustajat kävisivät joka päivä Tampereella töissä tms., en todellakaan. Työssäkäyntialueita on myös Pori ja Jyväskylä itsessään, samoin jossain määrin myös Vammala. Nämä kokomatkan taajamajunat palvelisivat sitä samaa aluepoliittista tasa-arvoa ja hyvää liikennepolitiikkaa, mitä lättähatut 50-80-lukujen ajan. Raideryhmän pamfletissa "Rautatie on mahdollisuus" oli väläytelty myös näitä samoja ideoita. Taajamajunanhan on oltava *taajama*juna, mikä tarkoittaa pysähtymistä jokaisessa radanvarsitaajamassa (ei tietenkään keskellä Peltoa - Åker); taajamajuna ei siis ole ravintolavaunuton ja hieman halvempi pikajuna, kuten VR sen tulkitsee.




> sen sijaan uskon nykyisen pääradan suuntaan ja tiedän, että esimerkiksi Kalvolasta eli Iittalasta käydään satamäärin moottoritietä myöten nykyisinkin Treella töissä ja taajamajunat pysähtyvät vain satunnaisesti, samanlaisia seisakkeita on mm, sen naapuri Parola ja voisi olla mm. Sääksjärvi ja myös Multisilta/Peltolammi oikein sijoitettuna ja Sarankulma. Rantaperkiö sen sijaan on liian lähellä keskustaa. Eli HLinna -Tre välille säännöllisempi taajamajunaliikenne.Myöskin Viiala on raju kasvualue ,josta tulisi paljon matkustajia nousemaan tämän välin juniin- väkeä on muuttanut Etelä-Pirkanmaalle moottoritien valmistumisen jälkeen halvempien tonttien perässä, mutta ei todellakaan Porin tai Jyskälän ratojen varteen.


Minusta myös pääradan taajamajunaliikenne on kehitettävien listalla numero 1. Jokatuntiseksi vaikka aikataulukaudella 2007, jos määrärahat antavat myöten, ratakapasiteetin pitäisi kyllä jotenkin vielä riittää. Kuljun asemakylään jos saisi lisärakentamista (tiivis-matalana), saisi siitä hyvän asiakasmäärän juniin.

H:linna-Tre-väli ei riitä, itse asiassa Hämeenlinna-Helsinki-junat voisi myös jatkaa Tampereelle osana näitä joka tunnin taajamajunia. Koko hela matkan kulkeva taajamajuna kerää myös niitä matkustajia, jotka kulkevat koko hela välin: taajamajuna on pikajunien poistuttua nykyinen budjettimatkustuksen laji. Tämä sama soveltuu myös Jyväskylän, Turun ja Porin radoille: suuri osa matkustajista matkustaa koko matkan, mutta myös väliasemat on palveltava.

Itse olen ajatellut muuttaa Viialaan lähivuosina (saa nähdä), yliopistolle kulkisin vartissa junalla. Puolet siis siitä matka-ajasta, joka nyt menee Pohtolasta bussilla matkustaessa...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Muutenkin Viiala tuntuu sopivalta: ihmisen kokoinen pikkukaupunki, Akaan kaupungin pienempi taajama hyvin liikenneyhteyksin. Joka tunnin juna vain puuttuu.

----------


## Eppu

> sen sijaan uskon nykyisen pääradan suuntaan ja tiedän, että esimerkiksi Kalvolasta eli Iittalasta käydään satamäärin moottoritietä myöten nykyisinkin Treella töissä ja taajamajunat pysähtyvät vain satunnaisesti, samanlaisia seisakkeita on mm, sen naapuri Parola ja voisi olla mm. Sääksjärvi ja myös Multisilta/Peltolammi oikein sijoitettuna ja Sarankulma. Rantaperkiö sen sijaan on liian lähellä keskustaa. Eli HLinna -Tre välille säännöllisempi taajamajunaliikenne.Myöskin Viiala on raju kasvualue ,josta tulisi paljon matkustajia nousemaan tämän välin juniin- väkeä on muuttanut Etelä-Pirkanmaalle moottoritien valmistumisen jälkeen halvempien tonttien perässä, mutta ei todellakaan Porin tai Jyskälän ratojen varteen.


Tästä voin olla samaa mieltä. Jos lähijunat tulevat, niin korkeintaan aiemmin mainitsemilleni väleille Nokia/Ylöjärvi - Lempäälä - Toijala. Tähän pakettiin voi siis kytkeä nykyiset HKI-TRE taajamajunat.




> H:linna-Tre-väli ei riitä, itse asiassa Hämeenlinna-Helsinki-junat voisi myös jatkaa Tampereelle osana näitä joka tunnin taajamajunia. Koko hela matkan kulkeva taajamajuna kerää myös niitä matkustajia, jotka kulkevat koko hela välin: taajamajuna on pikajunien poistuttua nykyinen budjettimatkustuksen laji.


No tästä olen samaa mieltä! Kuljen itsekin Tampereen reissuni lähinnä Sm4-junilla, koska se on edullista ja nyt olennaisesti nopeampaa kuin vielä kesällä. Senpä takia toivoisinkin että niitä tulisi lisää. Viime sunnuntaina huomasinkin näiden junien suosion kasvaneen merkittävästi. Voisihan olla mahdollista, että lähitulevaisuudessa näitä junia tulisi lisää siten, että Helsingistä lisättäisiin lähdöt 14.21, 16.21 ja 18.21 - Tampereelta vastaavasti 9.34, 16.34 ja 18.34.

Joka tapauksessa, olen sitä mieltä että lähijunilla pitää ajaa sinne, missä kysyntää on. Jyväskylän ja Porin radat eivät tällä hetkellä sellaisia liikennesuuntia missään nimessä ole. Sen sijaan uskoisin lähijunien olevan vähintäänkin oivallinen ja ennen kaikkea nopea rinnakkaiskulkumuoto linja-autoliikenteelle kaupunkiseudulla. Jo nyt olisi mahdollista liikennöidä niillä pääradalla - jos asemia vain olisi enemmän. Ratakapasiteettiakaan ei mielestäni puutu tunnin vuorovälillä liikennöimiseen - eikä välttämättä tietyin rajoituksin puolen tunnin vuorovälilläkään, olettaen että junia ei seisotettaisi Tampereen asemalla minuuttikaupalla.

----------


## ultrix

Viilailimpa tuota pikaraitiotie-vaihtoehdon karttaa (omine lupineni), ja ajattelin julkaista sen taloudellisia hyötyjä tavoittelematta:

http://koti.mbnet.fi/ultrix/Sekalais...f6rit-edit.png

Eli muutokset vanhaan pikaraitiotiepohjaan:

Olen lisännyt useampia pysähdyspaikkoja.
Varsinaiseen Kalkkuun tulisi Kalkun linjavaihteen ja vanhan seisakkeen väliin, eli Pitkäniemenkadun päähän uusi Kalkun seisake, ja Kalkunvuoressa oleva asemakaavoihin jo piirretty seisake tulee nimellä Kalkunvuori. Olen korjannut sijainnin asemakaavassa olevalle sijainnille, mutta periaatteessa tuo Kalkunvuorenkadun ylikäytävänkin kohdalla oleva sijainti kelpaa.Ylöjärven linjalla on lisäksi Epilänharju sillä kohtaa, johon se lähijunavaihtoehdossa tulisi.Myös Lintulammen seisake on paikallaan, poistamatta kuitenkaan Teivaalantien alkupäässä olevaa seisaketta (joka muuten on yhden pistoraiteen päätteen vieressä).Santalahden uudelle asuinalueelle on myös oma seisakkeensa, Pispalan seisake ei riitä.Järvensivulle, uuden kerrostaloalueen ja omakotialueen läheisyyteen (uuden alikulun itäpuolelle?) tulisi seisake.Vehmaisten seisake Kaukajärventien päällä korvataan entisten Vehmaisten ja Vatialan asemien kohdilla olevilla seisakkeilla Vehmainen ja Holvasti.Merkitsin myös puuttuvan Mäyränmäen seisakkeen, huolimattomuusvirhekö jollain?
Pikaraitiovaunut jatkaisivat Suinulaan asti, pysähdyspaikkoina Holvastin jälkeen Nattari (ex-Lemetty), Kangasala, Jussila, Ruutana ja lopulta Suinula.
Vaihtoehtona tunneliratikalle olen laatinut myös pintavaihtoehdon ottaen mallia TASE-selvityksen katuverkossa kulkevasta raitiotiestä: linjaukset Sammon aukiolta haarautuisivat Teiskontielle TAYSin suuntaan ja Sammonkadulle. Kumpikin linja keräisi todennäköisesti rutkasti matkustajia, joka toinen vuoro ajettaisiin Sammonkadun ja joka toinen Teiskontien kautta. Eli esim. Lentävänniemi-Vuores TAYSin kautta, mutta Nokia-Hervanta Sammonkadun kautta. Kalkku-Vehmainen ajettaisiin TAYsin kautta, Ylöjärvi-Suinula Sammonkadun kautta. Siis ihan näin niin kuin esimerkkinä.
Tämä olisi osa eri järjestelmien suurta joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Kirjoitin Talo-forumille oman ehdotukseni (ja toiveeni) Tampereen tulevaisuuden raideliikenteestä - sisältäen myös millä tavalla minusta kannattaisi varautua siihen, että mitäs jos VR:n monopoli päätetäänkin kaikesta huolimatta säilyttämään.

----------


## Eppu

Tällainen uutinen löytyi Aamulehden verrkosivuilta:



> Pikaratikka ei mahdu Tampereen ratapihalle
> (04.10.2006 17:08) Pikaratikka ei mahdu Tampereen rautatieasemalle samaan tasoon junien kanssa, osoittaa tuore konsulttiselvitys. Jos pikaratikkahanketta vielä päädytään viemään eteenpäin, se tulisi toteuttaa kokonaan nykyisestä rataverkosta erillisenä järjestelmänä. Yksiraiteisilla osuuksilla Kalkku-Nokia ja Lielahti-Ylöjärvi ratojen yhteiskäyttö johtaisi ruuhka-aikoina konflikteihin junaliikenteen kanssa. Vain Vuohenojan ja Vehmaisten välillä pikaratikkavuorot olisivat helposti sovitettavissa junaliikenteen sekaan. Konsulttiselvityksen teki Oy VR-Rata Ab:n rautatiesuunnittelu. Teettäjinä olivat Tampereen kaupunki ja Ratahallintokeskus.


Saapa nähdä mihin tämä sitten johtaa...

----------


## ultrix

Yllätys yllätys, että Oy VR-Rata Ab:n konsulttityöstä selviää tällainen asia.  :Wink:  Minusta pikaratikan tulee kuitenkin keskustan ulkopuolella käyttää hyväksi nykyisiä raiteita soveltuvin osin, uusi pariraide Pispalan kannaksella tuntuu järkevämmältä sijoittaa nimenomaan rautatien kanssa samaan maastokäytävään kuin Paasikiventien kylkeen. Rautatie on yhtä lähellä Pispalaa kuin Santalahtea, mutta Rantaväylää pitkin (Paasikiventie + Rantatie) kulkevan ratikan pysäkit ovat vain Santalahtea palvelevia.

Pikaraitiotieselvityksessähän muuten puuhailtiin pariraidetta välille Lielahti-Kalkku ja Lielahti-Ylöjärvi juuri kapasiteetin vuoksi, onkohan Aamulehti tai konsultit unohtaneet tämän? Tampere-Vuohenoja-välille en kuitenkaan usko uuden pariraiteen mahtuvan kunnolla, vaan parempi väylä pikaraitiotielle on Teiskontien ja Sammonkadun kautta. Kalevassa ja Kissanmaalla on muutenkin enemmän kysyntää joukkoliikenteelle kuin Järvensivulla, kuten täälläkin on monta kertaa todettu.

Suurin este raiteiden yhteiskäytölle lienee rautatielaki ja laituri-RAMO, joihin tarvitaan pieniä muutoksia: VR:n henkilöliikennemonopolin purku ja mahdollisuudet 350 mm laitureihin edes alle 140 km/h osuuksilla. Suurnopeusalueilla voi tulla kysymykseen (kalliit) sivuraideratkaisut. Muu junaliikenne ei lisäraideratkaisuilla kärsi pikaraitiotiestä.

Mielenkiintoisena, mutta hieman epäkäytännöllisenä ja kalliina pidän Risto Laaksosen "metro"-ratkaisua, jossa keskustassa olisi maanalaiset asemat Keskustorilla, Tampellassa ja Matkakeskuksessa.

----------


## killerpop

> Yllätys yllätys, että Oy VR-Rata Ab:n konsulttityöstä selviää tällainen asia.


Samaisesta selvityksestä ilmenee, että Tampere-Lempäälä -välillä ainoa järkevä/mahdollinen raidekulkuneuvo on paikallisjuna (valitettavasti lehteni jäi työmaalle, joten en voi artikkelia enempää tulkita).

Omia tulkintojani puolestaan tässä alempana:
Tampereen Matkakeskuksen ratapihan raidejärjestelyt ovat joustamattoman tehottomat. Varsinkin länteen mentäessä Porin ja Seinäjoen suunnan junathan käyttävät eri raiteita. Matkustajajunat kuitenkin Seinäjoen suuntaan lähtee pääasiassa tasalta ja Poriin vartin yli (sitä paitsi Poriin pääsee myös bussilla). Niin kauan kuin RHK:n verkolla ei päästä samanlaiseen tiheyteen kuin metroverkolla, on toiminta kriittisen tarkastelun arvoista.Pikaratikan rakentaminen 1524mm raideleveydelle on tarpeetonta, koska edellä mainitsin samanlevyisten ratojen tehottomuudesta. Ne osuudet, joissa pikaratikka voisi kulkea samalla osuudella junien kanssa, ovat hyvin vähässä, lasketaan käytännössä muutamassa kilometrissä, ellei pikaratikka ala yht'äkkiä kulkea niin Vammalaan kuin Mänttään  :Wink: .Koska nykyinen 1524mm rataverkko on pääasiassa kaukana asutuksesta tai huonosti hyödynnettävissä, pitäisi ensisijaisesti tutkia aivan muita väyliä, kuin olemassaolevaa RHK:n verkkoa.Nyt kun Espookin teki merkittävän askeleen kaupungiksi ryhtymisessä, tulisi Tampereelle ensisijaisesti selvittää aitoa Metroa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> - Pikaratikan rakentaminen 1524mm raideleveydelle on tarpeetonta, koska edell&#228; mainitsin samanlevyisten ratojen tehottomuudesta.


Pikaraitiotie on j&#228;rkev&#228;&#228; rakentaa sek&#228; Tampereella ett&#228; Turussa 1524 mm raideleveydelle, jotta ei suljeta pois mahdollisuutta laajentaa verkkoa my&#246;s rautateille, esimerkiksi juuri Vammalan ja Oriveden - M&#228;nt&#228;n suuntiin.

T&#228;t&#228; joustamattomuutta opetellaan nyt Strasbourgissa kantap&#228;&#228;n kautta: siell&#228; joudutaan duoratikkaa varten suurentamaan raiteiden v&#228;li&#228;; raideleveys onneksi on oikea.

1000, 1435 ja 1524 mm raideleveyksill&#228; ei ole k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; kustannusvaikutuksia raitiotieradan rakentamiseen. P&#228;&#228;osa radasta on kuitenkin p&#246;lkkyrataa omalla kaistalla, jossa hintaeroa ei ole lainkaan. Betoniradallakin hintaero on todella pieni.

Uusien vaunjen hankinnassa 1524 mm vaikuttaa siten, ett&#228; hankinnassa on lis&#228;hinta jos ei tilata noin 20-25 vaunua, jolloin hinta on sama. Jos Turku ja Tampere vain pystyv&#228;t yhteiseen tilaukseen, vaunum&#228;&#228;r&#228; riitt&#228;&#228;.

1000 ja 1435 mm raideleveyksien t&#228;rkein todellinen etu on mahdollisuus ostaa v&#228;h&#228;n k&#228;ytetty&#228; mutta k&#228;ytt&#246;kelpoista kalustoa.




> tulisi Tampereelle ensisijaisesti selvitt&#228;&#228; aitoa Metroa.


Mill&#228; perustelet sen, ett&#228; rataverkon hinta pit&#228;isi nostaa moninkertaiseksi kilometri&#228; kohden?!? 

Metron pikaraitiotiet&#228; suurempaa kapasiteettia ei Tampereen nykyisell&#228; ja tulevalla maank&#228;yt&#246;ll&#228; voida koskaan tarvita.

Ne automaattimetrot, joita pariin Tamperetta hieman suurempaan kaupunkiin on tehty, ovat kapasiteetiltaan *pienempi&#228;* kuin pikaraitiotie, esimerkiksi Rennesin automaattimetro. Niinp&#228; esimerkiksi Strasbourgin kokemukset pikaraitiotiest&#228; ovat paremmat.

Rennesin metron esittely

Toulousen metron esittely

Lausannen metrohankkeen esittely

----------


## late-

> Samaisesta selvityksestä ilmenee, että Tampere-Lempäälä -välillä ainoa järkevä/mahdollinen raidekulkuneuvo on paikallisjuna


Ei oikeastaan. VR Rata ei pitänyt mahdollisena ratapihalta Lempäälään lähtevää pikaratikkaa. Lähijunakin todettiin hankalaksi ja suosittiin lisäpysähdyksiä kaukojunille Lempäälään eli sivuutettiin väliasemat.

Käytännössä alkuvaiheessa tarvittaisiin lähijuna. Tulevaisuudessa on mahdollista vaihtaa duokalustoon ja ohjata samainen juna Tampereen alueella katuverkolle, jos niin halutaan. Silloin itse asiassa vapautetaan kapasiteettia henkilöratapihalta.




> Tampereen Matkakeskuksen ratapihan raidejärjestelyt ovat joustamattoman tehottomat.


Aseman molemmilla puolilla on hankalia vaihdejärjestelyjä, joita on vaikeaa muuttaa keskellä kaupunkirakennetta. Junien liikennöinti poikkeaa olennaisesti metrosta, joka ajaa kahta suoraa raidetta ees ja taas. Jos tästä pitää poiketa, metronkin vuoroväli venyy tunnetusti kymmeneen minuuttiin.

Liikennöintitapa on myös varsin erilainen, kun Tampereen asemalle muodostetaan tasatunnin ympärille vaihtosolmu, jolloin raiteet ensin lastataan täpötäyteen ja sitten tyhjennetään. Tunnin yli laskettu vuoroväli ei silloin anna oikeaa kuvaa liikennöinnin intensiteetistä. Teoreettinen kapasiteetti ja bisneskapasiteetti kun eivät vastaa toisiaan.

Ratapihan käytön tehokkuutta ajatellen suurin yksittäinen ongelma syntyy yksinäisistä vetureista, joita siirrellään ees ja taas. Tältä osin ohjausvaunut helpoittaisivat tilannetta, mutta kokonaan ne eivät ongelmia poista. 




> Ne osuudet, joissa pikaratikka voisi kulkea samalla osuudella junien kanssa, ovat hyvin vähässä, lasketaan käytännössä muutamassa kilometrissä


Tässä mennään hätiköityjen johtopäätösten puolelle. Ikävä kyllä keskustelussa ei eilisessä workshopissa päästy näin pitkälle. Olennaisesti kuitenkin pikaratikkahankkeessa on koko ajan oletettu suuri määrä kaksoisraiteita, jotka nyt oli jätetty huomioimatta. VR Radan näkemys oli, että oma infra ratikalle on aina kaksoisraiteeksi muuttamista järkevämpää.

Tampereen ydinalueiden ulkopuolella näin ei kokonaisuuden kannalta välttämättä ole. Sekakäyttöinen kaksoisraide vetää noin kaksi kertaa niin paljon liikennettä kuin kaksi erillistä yksöisraidetta. Silloin sekä junat että ratikat hyötyisivät yhteisestä infrasta.




> Nyt kun Espookin teki merkittävän askeleen kaupungiksi ryhtymisessä, tulisi Tampereelle ensisijaisesti selvittää aitoa Metroa.


Eikö raidetakseja ja henkilökohtaisia helikoptereita kaikille?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> - Nyt kun Espookin teki merkittävän askeleen kaupungiksi ryhtymisessä, tulisi Tampereelle ensisijaisesti selvittää aitoa Metroa.


Tampereen "metrosta" Aamulehti otsikoi näyttävästi itse asiassa jo kesällä 2000. Tällä metrolla tietenkin tarkoitettiin maan alle johdettua korkeatasoista raitiotietä. Tampereen tulevat kaupunkiradat / -raitiotiet toki voitaisiin yhtenä vaihtoehtona toteuttaa esimetromaisesti, mutta kustannusten suhteen on syytä edetä maltillisessa hengessä. Helsingin (seudun) metron mukainen megametro olisi nähdäkseni Tampereelle tarpeettoman raskas pidempääkin aikajännettä ajatellen.
Aavistelen, että killerpopin kannanoton tämä osa oli osaksi provo. Ja muutamista vastauksista näkeekin, että provo "teki hyvää" tietyille...  :Wink:  Kalikan kalahtaessa aina jotkut koirat älähtävät. Elämä on...  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Aavistelen, että killerpopin kannanoton tämä osa oli osaksi provo. Ja muutamista vastauksista näkeekin, että provo "teki hyvää" tietyille...


Epäilemättä kyseessä oli provo. 

Mutta Tampereella on muutenkin eri keskusteluissa väläytelty metroa. Ja kannattaa muistaa, että Hervannassa on se yksi metroasemakin odottamassa liikekeskuksessa.

Ja kuten linkit osoittavat, muutamissa Tampereen kokoisissa kaupungeissa on myös hurahdettu metrohuumaan ja toteutettu pikaraitiotietä sekä kalliimpi että pienempikapasiteettinen automaattimetro.

Tampereen pikaraitiotiehankkeen toteutuminen järkevällä tavalla toteutettuna on tärkeä liikennepoliittinen asia, jota ei kannattaisi haitata tuhlaamalla rahat tunneleihin, vaikka eräät muut kaupungit ovatkin tehneet rankkoja virhearvioita joukkoliikenneratkaisuissaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja kannattaa muistaa, että Hervannassa on se yksi metroasemakin odottamassa liikekeskuksessa.


Tarkennatko hieman? Jotain metroaseman tunnelmaan kalskahtavaa on havaittavissa Hervantakeskuksen toisessa kerroksessa, mutta onko oikeasti Hervannan ja keskustan välille kaavailtu metroa, vieläpä yläilmoissa kulkevana?

Tuosta, varmasti jo kauan sitten haudatusta projektista olisi kiva kuulla lisää.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Toisesta threadista siirrettyä:




> Sillä tämähän purkaisi VR Oy:n monopolin Helsingin lähiliikenteessä ilman lainmuutoksia. Kaupunkiradat olisivat vain hallinnollisesti yksityisraiteita. Toki myös niiden ylläpito tulisi sitten YTV:n maksettavaksi, mutta tämän hetken tilanteeseen verrattuna se on selkeästi halvempaa kuin monopolihinta.


Hieno homma jos tuo on Rautatielain puolesta OK, sittenhän Tampereellakin pikaraitiotien 1. linjan (Lentävänniemi-Vuores) voisi vetää rautatien vierellä Lielahdesta Amuriin, eikä tarvitsisi käyttää Paasikiventien laitaa!

----------


## ultrix

Vaikkei sivustolle päällepäin näy,  TASE 2025:n nettisivulle on päivitetty yhä jatkokehitellyt, TALLI-mallilla ajetut joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehdot.  

Rataverkolla kulkeva pikaraitiotie on nyt siirretty pois  Tampereen henkilöratapihalta kulkemaan maan alla betonikaukalossa Rongenkadulta Rautatienkadulle, ja edelleen tunnelissa Yliopiston seisakkeelle. Toisessa pikaraitiotien vaihtoehdossa mennään pinnalla, mutta Hervantaan ja Vuorekseen mennäänkin yllättäen Hatanpään valtatietä ja Nekalantietä pitkin. Aikamoinen palvelutason parannus nekalalaisille  :Wink: . Hervannassa pysäkkejä on lisätty ronskisti, helminauhalla näkyisi olevan kokonaisuudessaan kuusi pysäkkiä Hervannassa, lisäksi Hervantajärven vieressä yksi pysäkki.

Lähijunavaihtoehdossa on merkitty selkeästi, että aluksi liikennöitäisiin vain Nokia-Lempäälä-väli. Surullista minun kannaltani, olisin halunnut edes jonkinlaisen palvelutason Messukylän asemalle jo lähivuosina...  :Sad:  Ilmeisesti kuitenkaan Ylöjärvi-Suinula-yhteyttäkään ei vuosikymmeniä odoteltaisi, vaan se tulisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

Katuverkossa kulkevasta raitiotiestä on myös eri versioita. Ensisijainen vaihtoehto A1 on kuten aiempikin "katuratikka" sillä erotuksella, että nyt Särkänniemestä tultaessa  ajettaisiin kuten pikaratikka Kortelahdenkatua kääntyen Puutarhakadulle. Puutarhakadulta (Metson pysäkki) käännyttäisiin Hämeenpuistoon, josta Hämeenkadulle (Tuulensuussa pysäkki).

Hämeensillan jälkeen ratikka kääntyisikin Hatanpään valtatielle koukaten linja-autoaseman vierestä, ja sieltä kääntyisi Vuolteenkadulle yliopiston suuntaan. Vuolteenkatu muuttuu rautatien ylittävän sillan jälkeen Kalevantieksi, jota siis jatketaan yliopiston ja Tampere-Talon ohi aina Kaupinkadulle, jolle raitiotie sitten kaartaa. Valitettavasti Sammonkadun varteen ei ole ratikkapysäkkiä näköjään luvassa, mutta tarvittaessa kai sellainenkin vielä saataisiin aikaan. 

Kaupinkadulta matka jatkuu Teiskontielle, ja TAYSiltä käännyttäisiin Kissanmaalle. Kartta on epätarkka, mutta ilmeisesti aikomus on räjäyttää läjä kerrostaloja, jotta kartan mukaisesti päästäisiin Kekkosentielle.  :Wink:  Lopulta ollaankin jo Hervannassa, jossa olisi ilmeisesti toisen linjan tarkoitus haarautua kiertelemään Länsi-Hervannan halki toisen linjan mennessä suoraan kohti Hervannan valtaväylän eteläpäätä. Hervantakeskuksen eteläpuolella molemmat linjat tosin kohtaavat jälleen, eli Vuorekseen olisi loistava palvelutaso.

Toisessa vaiheessa tulisi uusi haara TAYSilta Koilliskeskukseen ja kolmannessa vaiheessa Kalkun Kolmikulmasta Koilliskeskuksen kautta Sorilaan Aitolahdentietä pitkin.

Vaihtoehdossa B1 mennään muuten kuin vaihtoehdossa A1, mutta ensiksi mentäisiinkin Hämeenkatu päästä päähän, Rautatienkatua, Sorinkatua poliisitalon ohi, ja edelleen Nekalantietä Turtolaan, josta Hervantaan kuten Ve A1:ssä. TAYSin suunta olisi kakkosvaiheen linjaus aina Koilliskeskukseen, ja kolmosvaiheessa tultaisiin tässäkin Kolmikulmasta (Kalkku) aina Sorilaan asti (Aitolahdentietä).

Ve A, eli jo aiemmin julkistettu katuraitiotien verkko on edelleen mukana (en tiedä, kuinka korkealla prioriteeteissä, sivustolla alimmaisena), tosin hieman muokattuna. Kuten muissakin katuratikoissa, Hämeenpuistoa käytettäisiin vain lyhyen matkaa; Metso on sen verran tärkeä kohde, että sen takana on pysähdyttävä. Sorilaan mennään tässäkin vaihtoehdossa Aitolahdentietä, ei enää Ojalan kautta koukaten.

----------


## ultrix

> Valitettavasti Sammonkadun varteen ei ole ratikkapysäkkiä näköjään luvassa, mutta tarvittaessa kai sellainenkin vielä saataisiin aikaan. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ve A, eli jo aiemmin julkistettu katuraitiotien verkko on edelleen mukana (en tiedä, kuinka korkealla prioriteeteissä, sivustolla alimmaisena), tosin hieman muokattuna.


Eiku. Keskustakartassa Kalevaan onkin merkitty pysäkki Sammonkadun ja Kaupinkadun risteykseen, isossa kartassa sitä ei ole. Todennäköisesti Hervantaan mentäisiin Jäähallin parkkiksen kautta tavalla tai toisella, linjojen 20 ja 39 tapainen oikaisu TAMKilta Kekkosentielle olisi äärimmäisen typerä ratkaisu.

Alimmainen raitiotie"vaihtoehto" onkin jokin tulevaisuuden suunnitelma, jolloin verkko olisi täydellisimmillään. Se on vain jäänyt edellisen linjastosuunnitelman tasalle, ja sen mukaan olisikin tarkoitus muka purkaa Länsi-Hervannan raitiokiertotie, Kaupinkadun raitiotie (korvattaisiin Viinikankadun ja Kalevantien liittymättömän eritasoristeyksen kautta kulkevalla radalla), ja muitakin pikku yksityiskohtia "tulevaisuudenkuvassa" on jäänyt vanhalle tolalle.  :Smile: 

Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että raitiotie olisi Pispalan kannaksella sijoitettava radan varteen, vaikka sitten Tampereen kaupungin omistamana yksityisraiteena, 25 kV / 50 Hz-sähköistyksellä, JKV:llä yms. RHK-standardeilla varustettuna. Rantatiellä kulkevana ratikka ei palvele pispalalaisia yhtään, mutta rautatien maastokäytävässä voidaan palvella sekä Santalahtea että Pispalaa. 

Pysäkkien sijainnit ovat tietenkin vielä muuttujia, mutta ainakin Hervannassa ja Lielahdessa tarkistaisin pysäkkien määrän. Hervannassa pysäkkejä tuntuu olevan liiankin tiheässä, kun taas Lielahden-Lentävänniemen suunnalla paikoin turhan harvassa. 

Ve A1:n pysäkki Enqvistinkadun kaakkoispäässä on vähän kyseenalainen, pysäkin lähellä ei ole oikeastaan mitään merkittävää. Pysäkki ainoastaan Lielahden koulun kohdalla taas pidentää kävelymatkoja Pohtolankadun varren asunnoista. Ve B1:ssä taas Halkoniemestä puuttuu pysäkki, joka A1-vaihtoehdossa on päättäri. Halkoniemi on merkittävä paikka, Lentävänniemen koulu, Männistön päiväkoti ja Lentsun ostari sijaitsevat kaikki Halkoniemestä 100 m säteellä. Ehdottomasti kuitenkin rata tulisi jatkaa mahdollisimman "syvälle" Lentävänniemeen, jotta suuret kerrostalot olisivat kävelyetäisyydellä pysäkistä. Linjan 16 päättäri taitaa toisaalta olla jo liiakin syvällä, vanhan vesiputken maastokäytävä on hyvä lähtökohta raitiotien linjaukselle. B1:ssä pysäkit Lielahdessa olisivat vähän kuten bussilla nykyään: Teivaalantien alussa, eli Lielahden ala-asteen kohdalla sekä Pohtolankadun alussa TB:tä vastapäätä. 

B1:ssä eniten rassaa kuitenkin yhteys Nekalan kautta, TAYSin yhteys on hyvin tärkeä. A1:ssä TAYS ja yliopistot oli saatu nerokkaasti kaikki saman ratikkalinjan varrelle.

Toivottavaa olisi, jos pikaraitiotie toteutuisi A1- ja B1-vaihtoehtojen parhaat puolet yhdistäen (yhteys TAYSin kautta, Lielahdessa B1:n pysäkit, Halkoniemessä välipysähdys ja Jänislammen kupeessa päättäri) yhdessä lähijunan kanssa. Nokia-Lempäälä-linjan liikennetarvetta täydentäisivät Porin/Rauman ja Turun/Helsingin nopeat taajamajunat, aivan kuin YTV-alueella R/H/Z/Y-junat.

----------


## Walle

Mielestäni lähtökohta Tampereen keskustan liikenteessä pitäisi olla se, että yksityisautot käyttäisivät ns. keskustan kehää (Hämeenpuisto  Satakunnankatu  Rautatienkatu  Tampereen valtatie) ja joukkoliikenne menisi suoraan keskustan läpi Hämeenkatua ja Itsenäisyydenkatua. Hämeenkadulle ei juuri kenelläkään tavallisella kaupunkilaisella ole välttämätöntä tarvetta päästä omalla autolla, joten sen voisi muuttaa joukkoliikennekaduksi joko kokonaan tai ruuhka-aikoina.

Raitiotien rakentaminen pitäisi aloittaa TASE 2025 katuratikkavaihtoehto A:n mukaisesti, mutta ilman Kalevantien koukkausta. Pispalassa taas käytettäisiin omia raiteita, mutta samassa maastokäytävässä rautatien kanssa.

http://www.tase2025.fi/images/katuratikka_A1.jpg

Itsenäisyydenkatu ja Hämeenkatu eivät ole kovin tärkeitä yksityisautojen väyliä, mutta joukkoliikenteelle ne ovat paras mahdollinen reitti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Raitiotien rakentaminen pitäisi aloittaa TASE 2025 katuratikkavaihtoehto A:n mukaisesti, mutta ilman Kalevantien koukkausta. Pispalassa taas käytettäisiin omia raiteita, mutta samassa maastokäytävässä rautatien kanssa. [...]*Itsenäisyydenkatu ja Hämeenkatu eivät ole kovin tärkeitä yksityisautojen väyliä, mutta joukkoliikenteelle ne ovat paras mahdollinen reitti.


Samaa mieltä Pispalasta. Alhaalla rannassa ei ole paljon kysyntää, ylhäällä harjulla on riittävästi.

Itsenäisyydenkatu olisi minunkin mielestäni ideaali reititys, paljon parempi kuin Kalevantie. Hämeenkatu on mahdollista yksityisautolla kiertää helposti, ja monet niin tekevätkin jo nyt. Toisinaan ajan Hämeenkadun kautta juuri siksi, että siinä on niin vähän henkilöautoliikennettä ja siksi katu vetää yleensä hyvin jopa ruuhka-aikoina.

Mutta Itsenäisyydenkatu on valitettavasti vaikeasti korvattavissa jos henkilöautoliikenne kielletään siinä. Idän ja lännen väliä ajaessa täytyisi jo Kalevan kirkolta koukata joko Viinikan suuntaan, Kalevantielle (vaikeasti), Kekkosentielle, Kullervonkadulle tai Pohjolankadulle. Joko tulisi pitkä kierto tai sitten pitäisi ajaa tiheästi asuttujen katujen kautta -- verrattuna siihen että kaartaa Itsenäisyydenkadulta Rautatienkadun kautta Satakunnankadulle välttääkseen Hämeenkadun. Toki hyvä olisi jos Itsenäisyydenkatu voitaisiin dedikoida joukkoliikenteelle, mutta ennakoin jo valmiiksi, millainen metakka siitä syntyisi: Hämeenkatukaan ei varmasti aiheuttaisi samanlaista reaktiota.

----------


## ultrix

> Toki hyvä olisi jos Itsenäisyydenkatu voitaisiin dedikoida joukkoliikenteelle, mutta ennakoin jo valmiiksi, millainen metakka siitä syntyisi: Hämeenkatukaan ei varmasti aiheuttaisi samanlaista reaktiota.


Yksi mahdollisuushan olisi tietenkin se, että linja-autot ja raitiovaunut käyttävät samoja (uloimpia) kaistoja Itsenäisyydenkadulla. Kadulla kulkee joka tapauksessa paljon vähemmän busseja kuin Hämpillä, eivätkä ne olisi edes ratikan tukkeena kiskoilla, mikäli bussipysäkkien ohi mentäisiin keskempänä tietä (ratikkapysäkit siis eri paikassa).

----------


## ultrix

Idea: Rakennetaan keskustaan kehäratikka Helsingin 3B/T:n ja Turun muinaisen kehälinjan tyyliin, kunhan varsinainen pikaratikkalinjasto on riittävän pitkällä (linjat Lentävänniemeen, Vuorekseen ja Sorilaan). Pikaratikka kulkee samassa maastokäytävässä rautatien kanssa välillä Lielahti-Särkänniemi. 

Myös lähijunia ajetaan 20 minuutin vuorovälillä Nokialta Lempäälään ja Ylöjärveltä Suinulaan. Kerran tunnissa tai kahdessa ajetaan myös taajamajunia Kokemäelle, jossa juna pilkotaan Raumalle ja Poriin meneviksi, Orivedelle (joka toinen juna Jyväskylään, joka toinen juna Vilppulaan, jossa vuorostaan pilkkoudutaan Mäntän ja Haapamäen juniksi) sekä kaksi kertaa tunnissa Toijalaan, josta edelleen Turkuun ja Helsinkiin vuoronperään.

Kartta keskustan raidelinjastosta liitteenä, kehäratikan idea seuraava:liikennöidään 5-10 minuutin vuorovälillä kehälinjaa kumpaankin suuntaanlinja korvaisi täysin nykyisen linjan 2 ja parantaisi ainakin Kuninkaankadun (kävelykatu), Finlaysonin ja Tampellan alueiden joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä. Etenkin Tampella on nykyään paitsiossa, palvelulinjamainen 32 kiertää pari kertaa päivässä alueen sisällä. Läheltä kulkee myös "sightseeing"-linja 7 pari kertaa tunnissa, mikä ei  juuri lohduttane lähellä keskustaa olevan kerrostaloalueen asukkaita.linja parantaisi huomattavasti linjan varrella olevien kauppojen kilpailukykyä ja asuinalueiden liikenneyhteyksiäpikaratikoista olisi sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet ympäri keskustaa, etenkin Pyynikintorille, mihin on tarvetta kuskata ainakin koululaisia.kehäratikan linjat voisi myös tarvittaessa eriyttää puolittaisiksi kehäratikoiksi, eli esim. niin, että Rauhaniemen ratikka ei kieppaa Pyynikintorilla ja Pyynikintorin ratikka ei kieppaa Rauhaniemessä, tosin linjan selkeys kärsisiEhdotuksia kehiin, miten ideaani voi kehittää eteenpäin!

----------


## Razer

Erittäin mielenkiintoinen visio ja vaistooni turvautuen uskoisin myös suunnitelmasi toimivuuteen. Olen jo alkanut huolestumaan pikaratikkainnokkuudesta, sillä liikennejärjestelmien hierarkiaa tunnutaan ajateltavan paikoin liian suppeasti. Itse uskon ettei pikaratikka pärjää ilman toimivaa lähijuna- ja keskustaliikennettä.

Suhtaudun siis erittäin myönteisesti perimmäiseen aatteeseesi, mutta tavoilleni uskollisena pyrin myös kehittämään suunnitelmaa.

Kehäperiaatteessa en näe hyötyä, joten jakaisin verkoston useampaan heilurilinjaan. Keskustan ympäristöstä löytyy sopivia lähiöitä, joita nykyisellään palvellaan heikosti linja-autoliikenteellä. Koska lähijunat tulisivat kulkemaan 20/30 minuutin vuorovälein, tulisi keskustaratikat porrastaa näiden kanssa Armonkallion ja Särkänniemen asemilla. Tämä onnistuu helpoimmin kolmen linjan voimin, joista kahden linjan yhteisiä runko-osuuksia muodostuisi Rauhaniemeen ja Amuriin palvellen siten 10 minuutin välein. Järjestin myös muutaman pysäkin uudelleen omasta mielestäni keskeisempiin sijainteihin  :Smile:  Kaikki linjat kohtaisivat Hämeenpuistossa pääkirjaston kulmalla.

Ajatuksenjuoksuni varmaan selviintyy parhaiten oheisesta kartasta:

----------


## ultrix

Hyvä, että ideoit, mutta en ole samaa mieltä tuosta Tahmelan ja Petsamon "pussinperien" liikenteen kehittämisestä ratikalla. Kumpaankin kaupunginosaan liikennöidään tällä hetkellä omat bussilinjansa 30 minuutin vuorovälein, joten kysyntääkään ei liene niin paljoa, että ratikkaa ikimaailmassa kannattaisi yhteiskuntataloudellisesti niihin vetää, vaikka se olisikin sinällään ihan "kiva juttu". Amuriin puolestaan vedetään 5-10 minuutin vuorovälin pikaraitiotie, joten mitään tarvetta omalle Amuriin päättyvälle raitiolinjalle ei ole.

Molempien kaupunginosien liikennettä, linjoja 3 ja 21 voisi kyllä kehittää tiheämmin kulkevaksi. Käytännössä johtuen Hatanpään liikenteen porrastetusta vuorovälistä molemmilla linjoilla tulisi vuoroväliä supistaa yhtä aikaa.

Itse näen kehälinjassani sen edun, että vaikka mm. Tampellan ja Finlaysonin alueiden nykytarjonta on luvattoman heikkoa, kysyntä olisi paljon suurempi, mikäli reitti kulkisi optimaalisesti. Linjan 2 nykyvuoroväli on 15 min, mikä antaa hieman osviittaa siitä, että linjan varrella joukkoliikenteen tarve on keskimääräistä suurempi. Ratikka olisi bussia houkuttelevampi, etenkin kulkiessaan tärkeiden asuin-, työpaikka- ja asiointialueiden läpi.


Ottaakseni kantaa raitiotien linjastoon, valitsisin katuratikkavaihtoehto A1:n sillä erotuksella, että linja kulkisi rautatieaseman editse Koskikeskuksen sijaan.

----------


## Razer

Totta. Innokkuuttani toki ennätin jo vallan unohtaa, että samassa kartassa tulisi myös kulkemaan pikaratikoita... Oma mokani, mutta olen kyllä hiukan eri mieltä Petsamon ja Tahmelan potentiaalisista vuoromääristä. 90-luvun alussa Petsamoon kuljettiin 15 minuutin vuorovälillä ja aamulla Tahmelasta tulee nykyisinkin täysiä busseja. Jos oletetaan että Rauhaniemen kysyntä kasvaisi raitiotien myötä samoin pitäisi käymän myös muissa kaupunginosissa.

Kaikesta huolimatta, oli linjasto mikä tahansa, se ei toimi ilman että se on laaja ja tiheä tavoittaen suuren asukaspohjan. Pelkästään Rauhaniemen varaan en pidä järkevänä raiteiden suunnittelua, varsinkaan jos keskustassa pyritään alle kymmenen minuutin vuoroväleihin.

Olen yleisesti laajoja kehäperiaatteita vastaan, varsinkin jos ne sisältävät pistoja kuten tässä tapauksessa sinulla Amurissa, Rauhaniemessä ja Kalevassa. Väistämättä epäselvät ja hankalat yhteydet on yhä mielestäni järkevintä purkaa heilureiksi. Jälkimmäistä päätyä olisi vielä helposti jatkettavissa kilometrin verran pohjoiseen asukaspohjan kasvattamiseksi.

Jos ainoana tavoitteena säilytetään vain Rauhaniemen ja Tampellan palveleminen tiheällä raideliikenteellä, jäisi ainoaksi toimivaksi malliksi mielestäni vain aatteen runko, Rauhaniemi - Tampella - Metso - Yliopisto - Rauhaniemi 15 minuutin vuorovälillä kumpaankin suuntaan. Jotta ideasta saisi kaiken hyödyn irti, tarvitaan myös muita yhteyksiä ja linjoja vahvistamaan kokonaisuutta.

Kaikesta huolimatta, hyvä että on mielipiteitä ja intoa kehitystyöhön. Huolimattomilla ja liian hätäisillä päätöksillä ei saavuteta pitkällä tähtäimellä toimivaa ja pysyvää rakennetta.

P.S. Vertailun vuoksi esitän vielä paketin "raitiovaunupäivien" määriä  :Smile:  Pelkkä aatteen runko (kehä + Rauhaniemi) kuten sitä nyt kutsun, veisi 4 ratikkaa. Amurilla ja Petsamolla varustettuna 5-6 ja Tahmela lisäksi eikä määrä kohoaisi siltikään kuin seitsemään (kierros jokaista kolmea linjaa 140 min). Eli suhteessa palvelutason parannuksiin hinnat eivät kuulosta kovinkaan pahoilta...

----------


## ultrix

> olen kyllä hiukan eri mieltä Petsamon ja Tahmelan potentiaalisista vuoromääristä. 90-luvun alussa Petsamoon kuljettiin 15 minuutin vuorovälillä ja aamulla Tahmelasta tulee nykyisinkin täysiä busseja. Jos oletetaan että Rauhaniemen kysyntä kasvaisi raitiotien myötä samoin pitäisi käymän myös muissa kaupunginosissa.


Totta kai, jos ratikka Petsamoon ja Tahmelaan rakennetaisiin, kasvaisi myös näiden kaupunginosien joukkoliikenteen käyttö roimasti. Mutta ei siltikään tarpeeksi, väestöpohjaa on paremmin mm. tässä kartassa esitetyillä jatkosuunnilla, joihin ratikkaa kannattaa vetää ennen mitään keskustan laidoilla olevia omakotikaupunginosia. Linjojen 3 ja 21 vuorovälit olisi ehkä syytä ensisijaisesti lyhentää 15-20 minuuttiin, mikäli nyt on täyttä. Ratikkaa ei kannata ainakaan ennen 2030-lukua noille suunnille edes haaveilla, jos edes silloinkaan...  :Wink: 




> Kaikesta huolimatta, oli linjasto mikä tahansa, se ei toimi ilman että se on laaja ja tiheä tavoittaen suuren asukaspohjan. Pelkästään Rauhaniemen varaan en pidä järkevänä raiteiden suunnittelua, varsinkaan jos keskustassa pyritään alle kymmenen minuutin vuoroväleihin.


Huomaa, että Lapinniemessä on myös kylpylä, ratikkayhteys houkuttanee kylpemään menevät kyytiinsä. Rauhaniemi tuli oikeastaan sivutuotteena, kun mietin Tammelan ja Tampellan alueen joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä. Bussi ei oikein sopinut kuvaan ainakaan Tampellan kanssa, tunneliratikan linjaus käännettiin Tampellalta pois, joten ainoat järjelliset tavat järjestää riittävää joukkoliikennettä on Koskenniskan siltaa ja Tammelan kautta kulkeva ratikka ja lähijuna. Ja ratikan on syytä koukata Rauhaniemen kautta, koska muuten sinne pitäisi järjestää erikseen bussiliikennettä.




> Olen yleisesti laajoja kehäperiaatteita vastaan, varsinkin jos ne sisältävät pistoja kuten tässä tapauksessa sinulla Amurissa, Rauhaniemessä ja Kalevassa. Väistämättä epäselvät ja hankalat yhteydet on yhä mielestäni järkevintä purkaa heilureiksi. Jälkimmäistä päätyä olisi vielä helposti jatkettavissa kilometrin verran pohjoiseen asukaspohjan kasvattamiseksi.


Pyynikintorin ja Rauhaniemen pistot ovat lyhyitä, kun taas Kalevassa ei mitään pistoa edes ole, vaan pikaraitiotien väylä tulee näillä näkymin kulkemaan reittiä Kalevantie-Kaupinkatu-Teiskontie. Yliopiston pysäkki on jäänyt TASE2025-ryhmän määrittämään paikkaan, jossa nykyään pysähtyvät linjojen 13 ja 22 autot. Kehäratikan kanssa laittaisin sen ennemmin Yliopiston uuden kirjaston, Linnan eteen (jossa nyt istun). Kalevantien alikulku olisi juuri pysäkin kohdalla, ja kävelymatkat yliopiston eri osiin (Päätalo, Pinni, Linna) olisivat keskimäärin lyhempiä kuin Yliopistonkadun risteyksen itäpuolella. Eli kehäratikka pysähtyisi myös yliopistolla, vaikka kartta tällä hetkellä muuta väittääkin. Kalevan kautta linja ei missään nimessä siis koukkaisi.




> Jos ainoana tavoitteena säilytetään vain Rauhaniemen ja Tampellan palveleminen tiheällä raideliikenteellä, jäisi ainoaksi toimivaksi malliksi mielestäni vain aatteen runko, Rauhaniemi - Tampella - Metso - Yliopisto - Rauhaniemi 15 minuutin vuorovälillä kumpaankin suuntaan. Jotta ideasta saisi kaiken hyödyn irti, tarvitaan myös muita yhteyksiä ja linjoja vahvistamaan kokonaisuutta.


Lisää tähän Pyynikintorin kunniakierros, niin voilà - ollaan taas tarkalleen ottaen minun kehäratikassani. 15 minuutin vuoroväli on keskustaliikenteelle ihan liian harva, eikä silloin yhteyden muuttamisessa ratikaksi olisi mitään mieltä, koska ihmisten olisi monesti kannattavampaa kävellä kuin odottaa ratikkaa. Helsingissä ratikat kulkevat pääsääntöisesti alle 10 minuutin vuorovälein, joten ehdottaisin myös Tampereelle ainakin ruuhka-aikoihin ja päivällä (eli klo 7-18) 5 min vuoroväliä. Hiljaisempana aikana riittäisi kymmenen minuutin vuoroväli, ja iltamyöhällä jopa 15-20 minuuttia.




> Kaikesta huolimatta, hyvä että on mielipiteitä ja intoa kehitystyöhön. Huolimattomilla ja liian hätäisillä päätöksillä ei saavuteta pitkällä tähtäimellä toimivaa ja pysyvää rakennetta.


Eipä niin. Johan se huomattiin siinä, että alkuperäinen rataverkkoa hyödyntänyt, intohimoja puolesta ja vastaan herättänyt pikaratikka on enää yksi tutkittava vaihtoehto, ja sekin ratapihalta häädettynä.




> P.S. Vertailun vuoksi esitän vielä paketin "raitiovaunupäivien" määriä  Pelkkä aatteen runko (kehä + Rauhaniemi) kuten sitä nyt kutsun, veisi 4 ratikkaa. Amurilla ja Petsamolla varustettuna 5-6 ja Tahmela lisäksi eikä määrä kohoaisi siltikään kuin seitsemään (kierros jokaista kolmea linjaa 140 min). Eli suhteessa palvelutason parannuksiin hinnat eivät kuulosta kovinkaan pahoilta...


Itse en lähtisi vielä tässä vaiheessa laskemaan tarvittavan kaluston määrää, kun en osaa edes arvioida matka-aikoja.

----------


## Razer

> Pyynikintorin ja Rauhaniemen pistot ovat lyhyitä, kun taas Kalevassa ei mitään pistoa edes ole, vaan pikaraitiotien väylä tulee näillä näkymin kulkemaan reittiä Kalevantie-Kaupinkatu-Teiskontie.


No niin, olinpa taas huolimaton... Ajattelin että kaikki vihreät viivat kuvaavat keskustaratikkaa. Taidankin siis tyytyä suunnitelmaasi ja toteanpa samalla pikaratikalle suunnitellun lenkin hämmentävän jouhevaksi. Pitää yrittää pysyä paremmin ajan tasalla.




> 15 minuutin vuoroväli on keskustaliikenteelle ihan liian harva, eikä silloin yhteyden muuttamisessa ratikaksi olisi mitään mieltä, koska ihmisten olisi monesti kannattavampaa kävellä kuin odottaa ratikkaa. Helsingissä ratikat kulkevat pääsääntöisesti alle 10 minuutin vuorovälein, joten ehdottaisin myös Tampereelle ainakin ruuhka-aikoihin ja päivällä 5 min vuoroväliä.


Tätä juuri lähinnä tarkoitan. Raideliikenne toimii kun keskustan päässä ei tarvitse odotella vaunuun päästäkseen. Mutta tähän tarvitaan riittävää asiakaspohjaa. Rauhaniemen pää ei näillä näkymin vedä kuin sen 7,5 minuutin vuorovälin verran korkeintaan jolloin linjat kiertäisivät kehää 15 minuutin vuorovälillä suuntaansa. Uskoakseni kierroksen ehtisi puoleen tuntiin jolloin tasaisuus olisi toteutettavissa vain neljällä kalustoyksiköllä. Loistavaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Rauhaniemen pää ei näillä näkymin vedä kuin sen 7,5 minuutin vuorovälin verran korkeintaan jolloin linjat kiertäisivät kehää 15 minuutin vuorovälillä suuntaansa. Uskoakseni kierroksen ehtisi puoleen tuntiin jolloin tasaisuus olisi toteutettavissa vain neljällä kalustoyksiköllä. Loistavaa.


Ei koko linjan vuoroväliä kannata pidentää vain sen takia, että poiketaan jossain, jossa kysyntä on pienempi kuin muualla linjan varrella.

----------


## kemkim

> Ei koko linjan vuoroväliä kannata pidentää vain sen takia, että poiketaan jossain, jossa kysyntä on pienempi kuin muualla linjan varrella.


Eikö ole helpompaa, jos on kaksi vahvaa kysyntäpistettä ja niiden välillä kulkee vahva linja, niin laittaa tämä linja poikkeamaan välillä myös sopivasti matkan varrelle osuvaan pienempikysyntäiseen alueeseen? Vaihtoehtoina on perustaa tappiollinen kokonaan uusi harvoin kulkeva linja tätä aluetta varten tai pidentää pari minuuttia päälinjan matka-aikaa. Kumman ottaisit?

----------


## ultrix

> Eikö ole helpompaa, jos on kaksi vahvaa kysyntäpistettä ja niiden välillä kulkee vahva linja, niin laittaa tämä linja poikkeamaan välillä myös sopivasti matkan varrelle osuvaan pienempikysyntäiseen alueeseen? Vaihtoehtoina on perustaa tappiollinen kokonaan uusi harvoin kulkeva linja tätä aluetta varten tai pidentää pari minuuttia päälinjan matka-aikaa. Kumman ottaisit?


Jälkimmäisen totta kai, aivan kuten viesteissäni olenkin ilmaissut. Pyynikintorin ja Rauhaniemen "kunniakierrokset" tarjoaisivat tässä tapauksessa tavallaan tuplapalvelutason, kun sekä myötä- että vastapäivään kulkevat linjat käyttäisivät yhteistä osuutta linjasta. Edellisellä viestilläni tarkoitin sitä, että ei kannata laittaa vuoroväliä 15 minuuttiin ainoastaan sen takia, että Rauhaniemessä kysyntä on pienempi kuin vaikkapa Tammelantorin läheisyydessä. Kannattaa mieluummin ajaa 5-10 minuutin vuorovälein, vaikka Rauhaniemeen tulisikin siten aivan törkeän ylimitoitettu palvelutaso sivutuotteena (2½-5 min vuoroväli, vs. nykyinen 15 min).

----------


## Razer

> Rauhaniemeen tulisikin siten aivan törkeän ylimitoitettu 2½-5 min vuoroväli


Alkaa kuule jo kuulostamaan ylimitoitukselta keskustassakin  :Wink: 

Tässä on ajattelutapoja nyt vastakkain. Onko järkevää keskittyä vain siihen prioriteettikohteeseen? Tahmela ja Petsamo suljetaan kokonaan pois suunnitelmista vain koska niillä ei esiinny kerrostalolähiöitä, vaikka ne sijaitsevatkin yhtä lähellä keskustaa ja tarjoaisivat sinne helposti tiheämmän ja laajemman verkoston ilman ympäröivien lähiöiden palvelun ylimitoitusta. En tietenkään väitä, että olisi välttämätöntä laajentaa verkostoa juuri näihin kohteisiin, muitakin vaihtoehtoja varmasti löytyy. Suhteessa suppea linjasto vain maksaa enemmän. Ollaanko siitä valmiita maksamaan?

----------


## ultrix

Siis Rauhaniemen liikenne on ylimitoitettava, koska muuten sinne olisi vedettävä oma, raskaasti tappiollinen bussilinja 30 min vuorovälein. Tahmela ja Petsamo taas ovat selkeästi kannattamattomia yhteiskuntataloudellisesti, edullisin keino kehittää niiden seutujen joukkoliikennettä on pienentää linjojen 3 ja 21 vuorovälejä. 15 min välein kulkeva bussi on olennaisesti halvempi järjestää kuin 15 min välein kulkeva ratikka, jolle on rakennettava oma infransa. Ratikalle otollisimmat paikat ovat käsittääkseni ydinkeskustassa ja suurimmissa lähiöissä, johon nyt liikennöidään 10 minuutin vuorovälein. 
Vasta, kun nämä on rakennettu, kannattaa arvioida pientaloalueiden tarvetta raitiotiehen.

Lähijunaliikenne rautateillä on myös syytä käynnistää siellä, missä sille on kysyntää. Pysäkki kannattaa rakentaa myös pientaloalueelle, mikäli rata kulkee sen halki. Esimerkiksi Vehmaisiin ollaan tällä hetkellä suunnittelemassa seisaketta Kaukajärventien yläpuolelle, mikä on hieman kaukana oikeastaan kaikesta, vaikka on sinänsä keskeisellä paikalla. Itse rakentaisin seisakkeen sekä vanhan Vehmaisten aseman kohdalle (lähellä rivitalo- ja kerrostaloasutusta sekä pienteollisuutta) että vanhan Vatialan aseman kohdalle entisen linjan 5 päättärin kohdalle (varsin tiheästi rakennettu pientaloalue ympärillä, lähellä myös Kangasalan Nattarin puolella upouusia rivi- ja kerrostaloja).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Minäkin olen sitten tehnyt oman suunnitelman Tampereen seudun pikaraitiotieksi. Ja olen laittanut sen vieläpä jakoon, koska omassa suunnitelmassani on jokunen mielestäni hyvä idea, jota ei ole vielä missään esitetty. Varoituksen sanana: voi olla, että täydennän vielä sivua varsinkin jos mielenkiintoa esiintyy, joten sivu saattaa muuttua.

Odotan innolla niin kysymyksiä kuin kommenttejakin.

----------


## ultrix

Muutama ihan hauska oivallus, mm. vanhan Vatialan soraraiteen hyödyntäminen. Itse olen myös fantasioinut ko. suunnan hyödyntämisestä.  :Smile:  Myös Nekalan, Turtolan ja Kaukajärven halki Annalaan kulkeva raitiotie olisi minusta kannatettava ajatus, sen sijaan TASE 2025-työryhmän esittämä Nekalan kautta Hervantaan ja Vuorekseen kulkeva ratikka kuulostaa huonolta (ei yhteyttä yliopistolle eikä keskussairaalaan).

Joitain poimintoja ehdotuksestasi, joista en ole samaa mieltä:
Sorilan linja on liian kiertävä. Vaikka itse asunkin Jankan pysäkin vieressä, en kannata linjausta ylipitkän matka-ajan vuoksi. Sammonkadun linjasta kannattaa ennemmin tehdä ns. "pikalinja" Vuorekseen, "kiertolinja" puksuttaisi Länsi-Hervannan ja TAYSin kautta näin esimerkkinä.TAYSin yhteys jää torsoksi, mikäli päättärinä on Kissanmaa. Kissanmaalle ei ole niin paljoa kysyntää, että sinne kannattaisi raitiolinjaa päättää, mutta keskussairaalalta itään kysyntää on.Kahden rinnakkaisen väylän käyttö mm. Pispalassa on kyseenalaista. Eikö olisi viisaampaa käyttää samaa maastokäytävää rautatien kanssa? Pispalan valtatie on tukossa, ratikat jäisivät autojen saartamiksi.Kannattaako Lentävänniemen pikayhteys kierrättää Vähäniemenkadun kautta? Minusta paras kompromissi olisi 20/30 min vuorovälillä kulkeva "torso-16", jos ratikkayhteys Lentävänniemeen tulee. Bussi palvelisi myös Vähäniemenkadun ja Jänislahdenkadun asukkaita, kun taas ratikalla kulkisivat kiireiset lentsulaiset ja niemenrantalaiset. Sopivan itäpään löytäminen apubussilinjalle tuskin tuottaa vaikeuksia, esim. 17 olisi sopiva kandidaatti.Onko järkeä kierrättää Toijalan suunnasta tulevia matkustajia Hervannan kautta? Kyllä varmasti matkustajia sieltäkin tulee Hervantaan, mutta käsittääkseni suurempi matkustajavirta kohdistuu Tampereen keskustaan.

----------


## Rasbelin

Villen suunnitelmalle palautetta...

Plussat:

- Onnistunut linjaus Annalaan ja Kaukajärvelle. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut Messukylän kautta, jolloin olisi saatu yhteys Kangasalan linjalle

Miinukset:

- Seuraavia osuuksia ei voi liikennöidä pikaraitiovaunukalustolla: 
A) Vähäniemenkadun ja Pohtolankadun risteys. Vähäniemenkatu on muutenkin liian ahdas 
B) Rukkamäentie, eritoten radan alitus
C) Perkiönkatu
D) Ahlmanintie, eritoten Viinikanpuiston kohdalla olevat mäet ja muutenkin ahdasta

- Kortelahdenkadun kautta ahdasta ja turhaa likkennöidä. Särkänniemen pysäkille on muutenkin liian vähän käyttöä. Mieluummin linja suoraan länteenpäin, josta sitten Pispalassa sitä reittiä mikä sinne on päätetty toteuttaa

- Ylimitoitettu palvelutaso: Kaarila, Härmälä, Kissanmaa, Lamminpää, Viiala, Linnainmaa. Järkevämpää hoitaa liityntäyhteyksillä ja muutenkin lisäävät aivan turhaan matkustusaikaa - ei voida enää puhu pikaraitiotiestä

- Duokaluston käyttö turhaa - järkevämpää liikennöidä täysverisenä lähijunaliikenteenä

- Ylipitkiä linjoja: Kokemäki, Oripohja, Toijala, Pirkkala, Sorila. Ei liikennettä ollenkaan tai sitten suorempia linjoja ja vähemmän pysähdyksiä, tai sitten lähijunaliikenteenä (siis Tampereen kaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle - kukaan järkevä ei muutenkaan matkustaisi sitä pidemmälle pikaratikalla)

- Pispalassa tarvitaan vain yksi reitti. Joko ratakäytävässä radan vieressä tai sitten Pispalan valtatiellä, jolloin tietä levennettäisiin ja asetettaisiin autoilulle rajoituksia. Lielahdessakin tarvitaan vain yksi reitti, ei kolmea. Nyt oli kyseessä pikaraitiotie, ei mikään hidas katuratikka á la Helsinki. Hervannankin osalta voisi karsia pois ja korvata liityntäliikenteellä

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Joitain poimintoja ehdotuksestasi, joista en ole samaa mieltä:
> 
> Sorilan linja on liian kiertävä. Vaikka itse asunkin Jankan pysäkin vieressä, en kannata linjausta ylipitkän matka-ajan vuoksi. Sammonkadun linjasta kannattaa ennemmin tehdä ns. "pikalinja" Vuorekseen, "kiertolinja" puksuttaisi Länsi-Hervannan ja TAYSin kautta näin esimerkkinä.


Mielestäni pituutta ei tulisi kovin paljon lisää. Mutta itse näen olennaisimpana pointtina, että kun raitiolinjalla on suuri kapasiteetti, niin sitä kannattaa hyödyntää linjaamalla reitin varrelle mahdollisimman paljon kerrostaloalueita. Tällöin linjasta tulee kannattavampi ja suunnitelmakin on realistisempi.




> TAYSin yhteys jää torsoksi, mikäli päättärinä on Kissanmaa. Kissanmaalle ei ole niin paljoa kysyntää, että sinne kannattaisi raitiolinjaa päättää, mutta keskussairaalalta itään kysyntää on.


En nyt tiedä, mitä olet katsonut (huom, pikkukarttaa napsauttamalla saa näkyviin varsinaisen paperin, jonka pienennös pääsivulla on ajateltu vain linkiksi), mutta Kissainmaalle ei yhdenkään linjan pitäisi päättyä, vaan kyseessä on rinnakkainen rata välillä Yliopisto - Jäähalli, jota pitkin jonkun vuoron, kuten vaikka toisen hervannasta tulevan, voi laittaa kiertämään. Näin saadaan yhteys TAYS:ssin ja TAMK:iin varsin hyvin joka puolelta kaupunkia. Duo-vaunujen ansiosta itse asiassa joka puolelta maakuntaa.




> Kahden rinnakkaisen väylän käyttö mm. Pispalassa on kyseenalaista. Eikö olisi viisaampaa käyttää samaa maastokäytävää rautatien kanssa? Pispalan valtatie on tukossa, ratikat jäisivät autojen saartamiksi.


Lähtöajatus on, että Pispalan valtatielle tehdään oma kaista raitiovaunuille. Olen miettinyt asiaa ja pyörakaistojen ja pohjoispuolen jalkakäytävän poistolla pitäisi onnistua. Värityksestä pitäisi nähdä, että kyse on nimenomaan omalla kaistallaan kulkeva osuus. Pispalan valtatien rata on pääreitti, rautatietä käyttäisi vain duo-vaunut harvemmalla vuorovälillä, nehän on sama ajaa Särkänniemeen asti, jolloin myös sinne saadaan yhteys.




> Kannattaako Lentävänniemen pikayhteys kierrättää Vähäniemenkadun kautta? Minusta paras kompromissi olisi 20/30 min vuorovälillä kulkeva "torso-16", jos ratikkayhteys Lentävänniemeen tulee. Bussi palvelisi myös Vähäniemenkadun ja Jänislahdenkadun asukkaita, kun taas ratikalla kulkisivat kiireiset lentsulaiset ja niemenrantalaiset. Sopivan itäpään löytäminen apubussilinjalle tuskin tuottaa vaikeuksia, esim. 17 olisi sopiva kandidaatti.


Taas sama kuin ensimmäisessä kohdassa: taloudellisuus menee pienen matkanlisäyksen edelle. Minun systeemissä noilla nurkilla ei tarvita busseja lainkaan. Sitä paitsi kun raitiotie kulkee pääosin omalla kaistallaan, sitä voidaan liikennöidä nykyisiä busseja nopeammin (60 - 70 km/h), jolloin pienet matkanpidennykset eivät tunnu niin pahalta.




> Onko järkeä kierrättää Toijalan suunnasta tulevia matkustajia Hervannan kautta? Kyllä varmasti matkustajia sieltäkin tulee Hervantaan, mutta käsittääkseni suurempi matkustajavirta kohdistuu Tampereen keskustaan.


Ajattelin, että nimenomaan lähiliikenteen kannalta keskeistä olisi, että yhteys kulkisi keskeisten työpaikka-alueiden ja isojen oppilaitoisten kautta. Silloin Hervantaa ei voi sivuuttaa, ja reitille saadaan myös TAYS/TAMK. Sitä paitsi luultavaa on, että vr:n lähiliikennejunat edelleen liikennöisivät Toijalan ja Tampereen väliä, jolloin tämä linja olisi täydentävää palvelua. Toisaalta se olisi yhteys Hervannasta Toijalaan, jolloin Hervantalaiset ja Vuoreslaiset, joita tulee kuitenkin olemaan hyvinkin 40 000 - 60 000, pääsisivät mukavasti Toijalassa vaihtamaan pikajuniin.

En tiedä, oletko yhäkin eri mieltä, mutta tällaista minulla oli mielessä suunitelmaa tehdessä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Villen suunnitelmalle palautetta...


Osa asioista tulikin Ultrix:in viestissä esille, näitä en toista.
Miinukset:




> - Seuraavia osuuksia ei voi liikennöidä pikaraitiovaunukalustolla: 
> A) Vähäniemenkadun ja Pohtolankadun risteys. Vähäniemenkatu on muutenkin liian ahdas 
> B) Rukkamäentie, eritoten radan alitus
> C) Perkiönkatu
> D) Ahlmanintie, eritoten Viinikanpuiston kohdalla olevat mäet ja muutenkin ahdasta


Reitistöä sopii kyllä viilata siellä täällä. Samoin täytynee jossain kohdin tehdä isompaakin remppaa. Esimerkiksi tuo Rukkamäentien kohdalla olevaa radan alitusta varten sopinee raitiotielle tehdä oma alikulku. B) ja C) kohdista sen verta, että noissa paikoin autoliikenne on sen verta vähäistä, että olen ajatellut katurataa. Tällöin sen paremmin tilan kuin mäkisyydenkään ei pitäisi olla minkäänlainen ongelma. Ja käsittääkseni duo-vaunujen ulottuvuudet ovat aivan samat kuin tavallisella katuratikalla, joten niitä varten ei tarvita lisätilaa.




> - Ylimitoitettu palvelutaso: Kaarila, Härmälä, Kissanmaa, Lamminpää, Viiala, Linnainmaa. Järkevämpää hoitaa liityntäyhteyksillä ja muutenkin lisäävät aivan turhaan matkustusaikaa - ei voida enää puhu pikaraitiotiestä


Edelleenkään linjat eivät mielestäni mitenkään olennaisesti kierrä. Jos vaikkapa piirtää karttaan suoran viivan Koilliskeskuksen ja Sammon Aukion välille, huomaa, että minun linjaus ja toisaalta reitti Teiskontietä pitkin ovat oikeastaan suunnilleen yhtä pitkät. Ja mahdollisuus ajaa omalla väylällä nopeaa vauhtia kompensoi mielestäni aika nätisti kiertelyä.




> - Duokaluston käyttö turhaa - järkevämpää liikennöidä täysverisenä lähijunaliikenteenä


Periaattellinen ratkaisu. Tietysti voisi tehdä mallin, jossa lähiliikenne kulkee omillaan. Mielestäni duo-mallin suurin etu on, kun poistetaan lähiliikennejunien suurin ongelma, elikkä Tampereen päässä pääsisi rautatieasemaa lähemmäksi varsinaisia matkakohteita, elikkä keskustan liikkeitä ja työpaikka-alueita.




> - Ylipitkiä linjoja: Kokemäki, Oripohja, Toijala, Pirkkala, Sorila. Ei liikennettä ollenkaan tai sitten suorempia linjoja ja vähemmän pysähdyksiä, tai sitten lähijunaliikenteenä (siis Tampereen kaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle - kukaan järkevä ei muutenkaan matkustaisi sitä pidemmälle pikaratikalla)


Pysäkit ovat jossain määrin viitteellisiä. Idea tuolla maaseudun puolella on, että kun meillä on linja vaikkapa Vammalaan (Kokemäki taitaapi olla hiukka liian pitkällä, jos ei integroida osaksi Porin seudun liikennettä, jolloin on järkevää, että koko rata ajetaan päästä päähän jollain vuorovälillä), niin sitten kun maalaiskunta haluaa kaavoittaa uuden asuinalueen, se voidaan kaavoittaa radan viereen ja sitten vain lisätään pysäkki. Ja niin on uudella alueella heti valmiiksi loistavat joukkoliikenneyhteydet.

----------


## kouvo

Futrex, System 21. Linjat:
A: Lentävänniemi-Hyhky-Pyynikintori-] Metso-Keskustori-Rautatieasema-Tammela [-Kaleva-TAYS-Prismakeskus-Hallila-Hervanta-Vuores

B: (Nokia)-Tesoma-Kaarila-Hyhky-Pyynikintori-] M-K-R-T [-Sammonkatu-Janka-Koiliskeskus

C: Pyynikintori-] M-K-R-T [-Kaleva-TAYS-(vielä nykyinen golfkenttä)-Hirviniemi(siis lätäkön yli suoraan ei Sorilan kautta kiertäen)

Pysäkkejä puuttuu matkan varrelta, mutta linjat on nämä.

----------


## ultrix

> [TASE 2025-projektin] joukkoliikennejärjestelmävaihtoehtojen vertailua selostava raportti julkistetaan maanantai-iltapäivällä 19.3.2007.
> 
> Vertailussa mukana olevat joukkoliikennejärjestelmän päävaihtoehdot ovat bussiliikenteeseen perustuva järjestelmä, rataverkon hyödyntämiseen perustuva pikaraitiotie, lähijunaliikenteeseen perustuva vaihtoehto sekä katuverkossa kulkeva raitiotie.
> 
> Raportin sisältävässä suosituksessa yhdistyvät bussiliikenne, katuraitiotien ja lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen. Suositeltava järjestelmä on seudullinen ratkaisu, joka sisältää myös joukkoliikennemuodosta riippumattoman yhtenäisen tariffi- ja lippujärjestelmän.


(Lähde: Tampereen seutukunnan hallituksen esityslista, kokouspvm 21.3.2007)

Eli juuri niin, kuin minä olen toivonut. Nähtäväksi jää maanantaihin, ehdotetaanko raitiotien linjaukseksi yhä Paasikiventietä myötäilevä linja Santalahden ohi, vai käytetäänkö yhteistä rataosuutta paikallisjunien kanssa Amuri-Lielahti-välillä (kuten toivoisin tapahtuvan).

----------


## kouvo

Pikaratikkahanke tai ylipäätänsä raideliikenteen hyödyntäminen Tampereen paikallisliikenteessä on ilmeisesti hautautumassa kokonaan. Henkilökohtaisesti näkisin mielelläni alueen paikallisliikeenteessä myös raideliikennevaihtoehdon, mutta kun tosiasiat nostetaan pöydälle on bussiliikenteen korvaaminen tai lähinnä täydentäminen raideliikenteellä kohtalaisen epärealistinen vaihtoehto.

Tampereen seudulla on ainoastaan n. 300 000 asukasta, jotka eivät todellakaan ole keskittyneet olemassa olevien ratayhteyksien varteen. Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että rautateiden lähiliikeenteelle ei lähitulevaisuudessa ole olemassa lähellekkään vaadittua kysyntää.

Tampereen alueen "ruuhkat" eivät ole sitä luokkaa että raideliikenne olisi oleellisesti nopeampaa kuin bussiliikenne, myöskään kuormitus busseissa ei edellytä suurempikapaseettista junakalustoa.

Ei voi kuin ihmetellä että se, että pikaratikat eivät mahdu rautatieasemalle ei selvinnyt heti suunnitelman alkuvaihessa. Toisaalta pikaratikoiden liikennöinti VR:n junien kanssa samoilla kiskoilla oli jo syntyessään kuollut idea. Pikaratikan vuoroväli olisi joka tapauksessa oltava suunnilleen 10 minuuttia, mikä ei missään tapauksessa onnistuisi yhteisraidekäytössä VR:n kanssa.

Särkijärven ylittävä silta Vuoreksesta kaupunkiin on viimeinen niitti pikaratikalle. Vuoreksesta Hervannan ja TAYSsin kautta keskustaan ja edelleen länteen jatkava linja olisi ollut luonteva pikaratikan reitti. Lännen päässä linja olisi ulotettu joko Nokialle tai Ylöjärvelle. Mikäli Vuoreksessa ei olisi suoritettu kunnanrajan siirtoa olisi näin saatu aikaan ylikunnallinen projekti Lempäälän, Tampereen ja Nokian/Ylöjärven kesken ja hankkeelle myös valtion tukea.

Aamulehden mielipidesivulla jokunen päivä sitten ollut juttu ilmaradasta on huomattavasti realistisempi visio kuin pikaratikka VR:n kiskoilla. Rata pitää vetää asutuksen keskelle, tai jättää tekemättä kokonaan (kustannuksista huolimatta). Tampere on liian pieni ja ruuhkaton kylä laajamittaiseen liityntäliikenteeseen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Pikaratikkahanke tai ylipäätänsä raideliikenteen hyödyntäminen Tampereen paikallisliikenteessä on ilmeisesti hautautumassa kokonaan.


Mistäs tuulesta tällaisen väitteen tempaat? 

Viimeisin asiasta tehty selvitys (TASE2025) suosittelee Tampereen seudulle sekä maanpäällistä pikaraitiotietä ensin reitille Vuores - Hervanta - Keskusta - Lentävänniemi ja myöhemmin muualle sekä paikallisjunaliikennettä.

Tietääkseni selvityksiä ollaan jatkamassa yksityiskohtatasolle.

Aamulehti on toki moneen kertaan uutisoinut asiasta virheellisesti tai tarkoituksellisesti asiaa vääristellen.




> (...) kun tosiasiat nostetaan pöydälle on bussiliikenteen korvaaminen tai lähinnä täydentäminen raideliikenteellä kohtalaisen epärealistinen vaihtoehto.


Itävallassa, Saksassa että Ranskassa on useita Tampereen kokoisia, asukastiheydeltään ja rakenteeltaan samankaltaisia kaupunkeja, joiden joukkoliikenteen runkona on raideliikenne. Esim Linz, Rostock, Orléans, Freiburg jne.

Tampereella tähän asti tehdyt selvitykset ovat selkeästi osoittaneet, että raideliikenne on ainoa keino merkittävästi lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä seudulla. Liikennöintikustannukset voidaan kattaa lipputuloilla ja niillä voidaan jopa kattaa osa investointeja.

Bussiliikenne ei Tampereen kokoisella seudulla ole enää riittävän suurikapasiteettinen ja vetovoimainen vaihtoehto raideliikenteelle. Jos valitaan bussiliikenne, valitaan samalla ihmisten pakottaminen yksityisauton rattiin sekä kauppojen ja toimistojen pakottaminen keskustasta ulos.

Tampereen kehitys on huolestuttavasti menossa suuntaan, jossa joukkoliikenteen liian pienen kapasiteetin ja vetovoiman vuoksi kehitys siirtyy pois keskustasta ulomman kehätien varteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tampereen kehitys on huolestuttavasti menossa suuntaan, jossa joukkoliikenteen liian pienen kapasiteetin ja vetovoiman vuoksi kehitys siirtyy pois keskustasta ulomman kehätien varteen.


Tampereella joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia olisi vielä hyvin varaa kasvattaa tihentämällä vuorovälejä. Yksi selkeä joukkoliikenteen vetovoimaa laskeva tekijä Tampereella on harvat vuorovälit (monille kerrostaloalueillekin ajetaan ruuhkassa 20 min välein ja ruuhkan ulkopuolella 30 min välein). Vuorovälin lisäämiseen ei edes ole muita rajoittavia tekijöitä kuin rahoitus, koska vielä 1980-luvulla bussiliikennettä oli n. kolmanneksen enemmän kuin nyt.

Kehityksen siirtyminen pois keskusta-alueelta johtuu osaltaan myös siitä, että kaupunki on autoistunut voimakkaasti viimeisen 20 vuoden aikana ja nyt suunnittelun lähtökohtana alkaa olla tuttu "kaikki kuitenkin kulkee autolla".

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tampereella joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia olisi vielä hyvin varaa kasvattaa tihentämällä vuorovälejä.


Riippuu alueesta. Lisäksi kannattaa huomioida, että Tampereella on usein 2-3 linjaa yhdelle "suuralueelle" vaikka niillä olisikin eri päätepysäkit. 

Hervannan suunnan ja Pispalan kannaksen ongelmia ei kyllä voi ratkaista tihentämällä vuorovälejä.




> Kehityksen siirtyminen pois keskusta-alueelta johtuu osaltaan myös siitä, että kaupunki on autoistunut voimakkaasti viimeisen 20 vuoden aikana ja nyt suunnittelun lähtökohtana alkaa olla tuttu "kaikki kuitenkin kulkee autolla".


Tällaisen suunnittelun yksi osa on joukkoliikenteen tietoinen alimitoittaminen. Kun ei ole kapasiteettia, niin silloin käy juuri niin että "kaikki kuitenkin kulkee autolla" - kun "kaikki" eivät edes teoreettisesti voi mahtua tarjottuun joukkoliikenteeseen eivätkä "kaikki" toiminnot voi sijoittua joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuvaan kaupunkirakenteeseen.

Ainakin alun perin 1960-luvulla alimitoitus oli tietoista. Nykyään se ei ehkä enää ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vuorovälin lisäämiseen ei edes ole muita rajoittavia tekijöitä kuin rahoitus, koska vielä 1980-luvulla bussiliikennettä oli n. kolmanneksen enemmän kuin nyt.


Kun katselen Tampereen keskustan bussiliikennettä ruuhka-aikaan, on vaikea uskoa joukkoliikenteen voivan kasvaa kovin paljon lisäämällä bussiliikennettä. Tämä on myös ollut koko ratikka-ajatuksen lähtökohta.

Asuin itse Tampereella 1975-1981. Muistikuvani keskustan bussiliikenteestä ei ole sellainen, että liikennettä olisi tuolloin ollut 3 kertaa enemmän kuin nyt. Muistikuviin en kuitenkaan luota. Jos vanhoja aikatauluja on jollain käytössä, voinee niistä helposti laskea vuoromäärät keskustan pysäkeillä ja verrata niitä nykyisiin.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

Mikko Laaksonen tuossa jo vastasikin tähän täyttä asiaa, mutta täydennän hieman.




> Pikaratikkahanke tai ylipäätänsä raideliikenteen hyödyntäminen Tampereen paikallisliikenteessä on ilmeisesti hautautumassa kokonaan. Henkilökohtaisesti näkisin mielelläni alueen paikallisliikeenteessä myös raideliikennevaihtoehdon, mutta kun tosiasiat nostetaan pöydälle on bussiliikenteen korvaaminen tai lähinnä täydentäminen raideliikenteellä kohtalaisen epärealistinen vaihtoehto.


En ole kuullut mitään tämänsuuntaista. Ainoa taho, joka systemaattisesti ja äänekkäästi inttää kaikenlaista raideliikennettä vastaan on Aamulehti, ja erityisesti toinen sen päätoimittajista, jolla kieltämättä riittää palstatilaa täysin perustelemattomalle ja asiantuntemattomalle mielipiteelleen. Sekä tietysti pieni mutta kuuluva joukko seniori-ikäisiä änkyrävaltuutettuja. Vertailun vuoksi esimerkiksi Tamperelainen suhtautuu raideliikenteeseen huomattavan paljon positiivisemmin, mutta sen sanomisilla ei ole samanlaista painoarvoa julkisuudessa. Myös Aamulehden toimittajissa on muutama raideliikennemyönteinen henkilö kirjoituksista päätellen, mutta nuo ovat aina hautautuneet sisäsivuille johonkin pieneen sivunlaitakolumniin.

Väestön keskuudessa on käsittääkseni kahta näkemystä. Osa vastustaa, mutta perustelut ovat subjektiivisuudessaan täysin kestämättömiä. Suuri osa näistä ihmisistä vastustaa vain siksi, että Aamulehti on pelotellut maalailemalla raideliikenteen niin kalliiksi vaihtoehdoksi, että vanhusten vaippoja ei enää kukaan vaihtaisi. Näppituntumalla sanoisin, että meistä kaupungin länsiosissa asuvista valtaosa kannattaa raideliikennettä juuri siksi, että Paasikiventie ja Pispalan valtatie ovat nykyään niin tukossa, että bussitkin jäävät niihin ruuhkiin kiinni eikä näin ollen ole mitään tapaa ohittaa niitä, jos ei omista helikopteria.

Toivoisin, että joka kerran kun sanotaan, että "nostetaan tosiasiat pöydälle", todella nostettaisiin ne pöydälle, mutta useimmiten tällöin päädytään silti toistelemaan muualta kuultuja puhtaita mielipiteitä, joilla ei välttämättä ole kauheasti tekemistä objektiivisen todellisuuden kanssa.




> Tampereen seudulla on ainoastaan n. 300 000 asukasta, jotka eivät todellakaan ole keskittyneet olemassa olevien ratayhteyksien varteen. Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että rautateiden lähiliikeenteelle ei lähitulevaisuudessa ole olemassa lähellekkään vaadittua kysyntää.
> 
> Tampereen alueen "ruuhkat" eivät ole sitä luokkaa että raideliikenne olisi oleellisesti nopeampaa kuin bussiliikenne, myöskään kuormitus busseissa ei edellytä suurempikapaseettista junakalustoa.


Antero on systemaattisesti todennut, ettei kokonaisväkiluku ole ratkaiseva raideliikenteen menestykselle vaan kaupunkirakenne linjan varrella. Kuten Mikko totesi, maailmalla on paljon pienempiäkin kaupunkeja, joissa on menestyksekästä raideliikennettä.

Olen eri mieltä tuosta, ettei asutusta olisi radan varressa. Kun katsoo karttaa, niin itse asiassa varsin suuri osa asutuksesta on ainakin jollakin kriteerillä kävelymatkan päässä radasta. Se miksi mielikuva on toinen johtuu varmasti osittain siitä, että kun radalle ei nykyään ole tavallisella ihmisellä mitään asiaa, sinne ei johda minkäänlaisia kevyen liikenteen kulkuväyliä vaan se on useimmiten keskellä pusikkoa. Jos kulkuväylät rakennetaan, rata ei ole sen kauempana asutuksesta kuin Helsingin lähiliikennealueella. Ja täydennysrakentamisella voidaan vähitellen rakentaa ratavarret tiiviimmiksi.

Mihin muuten perustuu väite, että Tampereella ei ole ruuhkia?

Ymmärrän hyvin, että Itä-Tampereella asuva ei ole välttämättä ikinä mitään ruuhkia havainnut, koska siellä ei ole liikenteellisiä pullonkauloja. Länsi-Tampere on kuitenkin jo nykyään ruuhkien pahasti kuristama, tiedän tämän omasta kokemuksesta. Jos minun pitäisi lähteä autolla töihin, niin että saavun perille joskus klo 7.30 - 8.30 -välisenä aikana, noin 6-7 km matkaan pitäisi varata ainakin 40 minuuttia, jotta ehtiin varmasti ajoissa. Jos heittäisin vaimon ensin töihin ja kilometrejä tulisi vähän lisää, niin 50 min saattaisi mennä. Tilanne tosin vaihtelee päivittäin ja joskus saattaa mennä nopeamminkin.

Käytännössä ensimmäinen reaktio on siirtää työpäivää ajallisesti. Olen jo viimeiset 5 vuotta käytännössä useimmiten työskennellyt klo 10-18, juuri ruuhkien vuoksi, koska 8-16 -työpäivä kuluttaisi liikaa aikaa ja hermoja liikenteessä.

Toinen reaktio oli se, että jo muutaman vuoden ajan olen systemaattisesti yrittänyt preferoida bussia auton sijaan. Ja täytyy sanoa, että bussit kyllä yleensä ovat melko täynnä, usein ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolellakin (jolloin liikennöidään valitettavan harvalla aikataululla). Kun muistaa miten väljää oli 1980-luvulla, eron huomaa selvästi. Muuten: nuo lännen bussit seisovat siellä ruuhkissa ihan siinä missä henkilöautotkin, joten niillä kulkeminen on lähes yhtä tukalaa, kun edetään kävelyvauhdilla.

Käytännössä lännen liikennetilanne aiheuttaa sen, että on lähes mahdotonta yrittää tehdä mitään aikataulutettuja suunnitelmia töiden jälkeen illaksi, kun ei voi ikinä olla varma ehtiikö ajoissa kotiin. Esim. parturissa käynti: käyn hiustenleikkuussa kodin lähellä, ja niinä päivinä joille varaan ajan, teen yleensä etätyötä kotona koko päivän, koska muuten ei olisi mitään takuita että ehdin töistä kotiin ajoissa vaikka lähtisin kuinka aikaisin.




> Ei voi kuin ihmetellä että se, että pikaratikat eivät mahdu rautatieasemalle ei selvinnyt heti suunnitelman alkuvaihessa. Toisaalta pikaratikoiden liikennöinti VR:n junien kanssa samoilla kiskoilla oli jo syntyessään kuollut idea. Pikaratikan vuoroväli olisi joka tapauksessa oltava suunnilleen 10 minuuttia, mikä ei missään tapauksessa onnistuisi yhteisraidekäytössä VR:n kanssa.


Tästäkin voidaan olla niin montaa mieltä. Olen melko varma, että jos RHK ja VR tahtoisivat mahduttaa pikaratikan ratapihalle, se onnistuisi. Tämä arvio sen mahdottomuudesta perustuu tasan tarkkaan ko. osapuolten omiin lausuntoihin eikä välttämättä ole objektiivisesti osoitettu ainoa oikea totuus. Toki joitakin toimenpiteitä tarvittaisiin, kuten junankääntöjen nopeutusta, ehkä joku pieni radanpätkä sinne tai tänne, mahdollisesti uusi päätelaituri ja -raide länteen nykyisistä laitureista (sekä tietysti pikaratikalle uusi laituri ja raiteet itäpuolelle) jne.

Raiteiden yhteiskäyttö tietysti on jossain määrin haastavaa, ja jonkin verran uutta raidetta täytyisi rakentaa nykyisten rinnalle, mutta en menisi niin pitkälle että luonnehtisin hanketta kuolleena syntyneeksi. Sitäpaitsi raskas tavaraliikenne pitäisi joka tapauksessa jo turvallisuussyistä (=vaarallisten aineiden kuljetukset) siirtää kulkemaan jotain muuta kautta kuin Pispalan kannaksen ja keskustan kautta (esim. rakentamalla oikorata Pirkkalan kautta), jolloin vapautuisi raidekapasiteettia myös paikallisiin tarpeisiin.




> Särkijärven ylittävä silta Vuoreksesta kaupunkiin on viimeinen niitti pikaratikalle. Vuoreksesta Hervannan ja TAYSsin kautta keskustaan ja edelleen länteen jatkava linja olisi ollut luonteva pikaratikan reitti. Lännen päässä linja olisi ulotettu joko Nokialle tai Ylöjärvelle. Mikäli Vuoreksessa ei olisi suoritettu kunnanrajan siirtoa olisi näin saatu aikaan ylikunnallinen projekti Lempäälän, Tampereen ja Nokian/Ylöjärven kesken ja hankkeelle myös valtion tukea.


Minä en näe kauheasti yhteyttä näiden asioiden välillä. Toki pikaratikka ei tuota siltaa tarvitse, mutta ei sen rakentaminen pudota mitenkään pohjaa pois pikaratikalta. Eikä näitä liikennehankkeita kannata suunnitella sen mukaan, miten rahoituskuviot menevät, koska silloin tulee sutta (vrt. Vantaan kehärata). Näkisin, että Tampereen seudulla on yhtäläinen oikeus valtion joukkoliikenteen hankkeisiin suunnatulle tuelle kuin Helsingin seudulla, kuntarajoista riippumatta. Kuntarajat eivät ole periaatteessa mitään muuta kuin keinotekoisia viivoja kartalla, jotka eivät juuri ohjaile ihmisten käyttäytymistä, muutoin kuin ehkä yrittäen rajoittaa sitä jollakin tavalla.




> Aamulehden mielipidesivulla jokunen päivä sitten ollut juttu ilmaradasta on huomattavasti realistisempi visio kuin pikaratikka VR:n kiskoilla. Rata pitää vetää asutuksen keskelle, tai jättää tekemättä kokonaan (kustannuksista huolimatta). Tampere on liian pieni ja ruuhkaton kylä laajamittaiseen liityntäliikenteeseen.


Liityntäliikenteestä olen samaa mieltä, se pitäisi yrittää minimoida, jos kohta kokonaan sitä varmaan ei pysty karsimaan. Ja saahan tuollaisia kirjoitella yleisönosastoon. Mutta uskoisin, että kun sen ilmaradan linjausta ryhdyttäisiin miettimään, niin siitä tulisi joka tapauksessa yllättävän samankaltainen kuin tähän asti esitellyistä linjauksista. Kysymys siinä vaiheessa kuuluisi sitten, että kannattaako keskimäärin noin sadan metrin vuoksi rakentaa kokonaan uusi, kallis ratalinjaus. Siitä kulkeeko rata ilmassa vai maassa ei sinänsä aiheudu kauheasti eroa käytettävyydelle.

Tuntuu muuten, että tässä on annettu ihan uusi merkitys sanalle "realistinen". Kallis ilmarata (jonka ilmassa kulkemisen tarvetta ei ole pitävästi perusteltu) on "realistisempi" kuin olemassa olevien raiteiden käyttäminen (mikä on "epärealistista" vain sen vuoksi että tietyt julkisen hallinnon tahot sitä vastustavat). Järkevämpi tapa edetä olisi minusta pistää nuo hallintovirastot järjestykseen ja osoittaa niille paikkansa tavalla tai toisella (ne ovat siellä palvelemassa suomalaisia, eivät estämässä järkevää toimintaa) kuin jossitella että ei onnistu kun ne vastustavat, mikä sitten ajaa kalliisiin ja turhiin ratkaisuihin toisaalla. Yhteiskunan kannalta tämä olisi osaoptimointia ja siiloajattelua.

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereen seudulla on ainoastaan n. 300 000 asukasta, jotka eivät todellakaan ole keskittyneet olemassa olevien ratayhteyksien varteen. Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että rautateiden lähiliikeenteelle ei lähitulevaisuudessa ole olemassa lähellekkään vaadittua kysyntää.


Kuten äsken todettiin, Tampereen seudulla itse asiassa on varsin kiinni radassa suuriakin asutusalueita. Tihein maankäyttö on välillä Nokia-Sääksjärvi ja Ylöjärvi-Vatiala, lisäksi Sääksjärveltä Lempäälään ja Vatialasta Suinulaan on yksittäisiä radanvarsitaajamia, joiden joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen linja-autoin on epätarkoituksenmukaista.




> Tampereen alueen "ruuhkat" eivät ole sitä luokkaa että raideliikenne olisi oleellisesti nopeampaa kuin bussiliikenne, myöskään kuormitus busseissa ei edellytä suurempikapaseettista junakalustoa.


Sekä Paasikiventien että Pispalan valtatien ruuhkat ovat aamuisin kerrassaan mahdottomat. Tiheimmin liikennöityjen linjojen, kuten linjan 16 kuormitus on teli-/nivelkalustosta ja 10 min vuorovälistä huolimatta taas niin suuri, että ensi talveksi on järjestettävä erikseen uusi Y-linja ruuhka-aikoihin tarjoamaan lisäkapasiteettia.




> Ei voi kuin ihmetellä että se, että pikaratikat eivät mahdu rautatieasemalle ei selvinnyt heti suunnitelman alkuvaihessa. Toisaalta pikaratikoiden liikennöinti VR:n junien kanssa samoilla kiskoilla oli jo syntyessään kuollut idea. Pikaratikan vuoroväli olisi joka tapauksessa oltava suunnilleen 10 minuuttia, mikä ei missään tapauksessa onnistuisi yhteisraidekäytössä VR:n kanssa.


Eipä tuo idea sen huonompi ole kuin lähijunien liikennöintikään. Amurin ja Lielahden välille tulee joka tapauksessa pikaratikkaa varten oma raidepari, tällä hetkellä vain on epäselvää, tuleeko se rautatien vai Rantaväylän maastokäytävään. Jos raidepari tulee rautatien maastokäytävään, ei liene poissuljettua, että myös lähijunat käyttäisivät samoja raiteita ratikan kanssa Pispalan kannaksella. Kulkuvälineet joutuisivat kuitenkin pysähtymään eri kohdilla, ratikan laiturikorkeus tulee olemaan 350 mm kun lähijunien esteetön laiturikorkeus on 550 mm.




> Särkijärven ylittävä silta Vuoreksesta kaupunkiin on viimeinen niitti pikaratikalle. Vuoreksesta Hervannan ja TAYSsin kautta keskustaan ja edelleen länteen jatkava linja olisi ollut luonteva pikaratikan reitti. Lännen päässä linja olisi ulotettu joko Nokialle tai Ylöjärvelle.


Särkijärven siltaa pitkin kulkee ratikka aikaisintaan 2030-luvulla. Sitä ennen nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan liikennöidään Vuoreksesta Hervannan ja TAYSin kautta keskustaan, päättäri Amurissa vuonna 2015. Vuoteen 2020 mennessä pitäisi olla länsipäässä valmis yhteys Lentävänniemeen asti, Nokiaa ja Lempäälää palvelee lähijunaa. Särkijärven silta jää tiheän bussilinjan käyttöön.


Keskustelua pitäisi jatkaa tässä ketjussa: http://jlf.fi/f20/1753-tampereen-kau...ojen-vertailu/

TASE 2025-selvitys: http://www.tase2025.fi/

----------


## kouvo

Tampereella ei todellakaan ole ongelma se, että bussien kapasiteetti ei riittäisi matkustajien kuljettamiseen. Liikennelaitos kuljetti aikoinaan huomattavasti enemmän ihmisiä vuodessa kuin nykyään. Ongelma on nimenomaan bussien harvoissa vuoroväleissä ja siinä että liikennöinti lopetaan illalla aivan liian aikaisin. Tämä aiheuttaa sen , että ihmiset valitsevat mieluummin oman auton käytön kuin joukkoliikenteen.

Minkä takia ihmiset muuttavat Tamperen ympäristökuntiin? Omakotitalojen ja väljien asuinympäristöjen vuoksi (ja tietysti halvempien asuntojen hintojen vuoksi). Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että ympäristökunnilla ei ole mitään intressiä kaavoittaa tiiviitä kerrostalovaltaisia asuntoalueita ratojen läheisyyteen. Tämä puolestaan aiheuttaa sen, että lähijunaliikenne ei kannata.

Myönnettäköön että Länsi-Tampereen ja Keskustan välillä on havaittavissa lievää ruuhkaisuutta. Tämä ongelma on hyvin pitkälti poistettavissa poistamalla valoristeykset Kekkosen-Paasikiventieltä ja rakentamalla eritasoristeyksiä. Käsittääkseni tähän ratkaisuun ollaan jokatapauksessa päätymässä kun pitkä tunneli rakennetaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Myönnettäköön että Länsi-Tampereen ja Keskustan välillä on havaittavissa lievää ruuhkaisuutta. Tämä ongelma on hyvin pitkälti poistettavissa poistamalla valoristeykset Kekkosen-Paasikiventieltä ja rakentamalla eritasoristeyksiä. Käsittääkseni tähän ratkaisuun ollaan jokatapauksessa päätymässä kun pitkä tunneli rakennetaan.


Mitenkähän ajantasasaisia sinun tietosi ovat. No ei minullakaan ole kokemuksia lännen ruuhkista, kun asun Itä-Tampereella (Petsamo). Mutta sen sijaan useinkin näen omin silmin, kun satun olemaan liikkeellä neljän ruuhkan aikoihin, että ruuhka länteen päin alkaa useamman kilometrin keskustan ITÄpuolella. Teiskontie ja Kekkosentie alkavat olla tukossa suunnilleen Kaupinkadun tasalta. Viime viikon perjantaina liikenne seisoi, kirjaimellisesti, kun katsoin Kekkosentielle sitä ylittäessäni Kaupinkatua pitkin. Velipoika ajaa taksia, eikä hän ollut kuullut mitään onnettomuudesta tai muusta poikkeavasta. Kunhan oli keskimääräistä enemmän ihmisiä liikkeellä kesän kunniaksi.

Ja mitä tulee tuohon Paasikiventien parantamiseen, niin tuohan on itsestään selvää. Mutta ikävä kyllä maasto on sellainen, että eritasoliittymiä ei saa mitenkään sovitettua tekemättä tunneleita. Ja se maksaa. Pitkän tunnelin rahoilla saisi varsin ison siivun maksettua pikaratikasta, läntinen osuus siitä jää selvästi tunnelin hinnan alle. Että mikähän olisi se realistinen tapa ratkaista ruuhkautuminen? Tunneli voi minun puolesta tulla, jos se saadaan rahoitettua tonttimyynnillä, silloin se menee kaupungin kehittämisen nimissä. Mutta pikaraitiotie ensin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tampereella ei todellakaan ole ongelma se, että bussien kapasiteetti ei riittäisi matkustajien kuljettamiseen.


Kyllä se on keskeinen ongelma. Kaiken joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin määrittelee sen riittävyys ruuhkassa. Ruuhkatunnin osuus on yleensä 8-12% matkustajamääristä.  Kapasiteetin riittävyys arvioidaan yksinkertaisesti niin, että arvioidaan joukkoliikenteen kuljetuskapasiteetti ruuhkassa ja verrataan sitä matkustajamääriin - todellisiin tai tavoitteellisiin.

Jos vaunut ovat tupaten täynnä ruuhkassa - kuten ne ovat Tampereella kaikilla päälinjoilla talviaikaan - joukkoliikenteessä ei ole "kasvun varaa".
Sillä, onko hiljaisina tunteina vaunussa tyhjää, ei juuri ole merkitystä. Jos ihmisillä ei ole tarvetta matkustaa, ei heitä voi houkutella joukkoliikenteeseen.

Tosin tiedetään, että vetovoimainen raideliikenne nimenomaan tasaa ruuhkan ja hiljaisen ajan eroa - kun ihmiset etsiytyvät myös vapaa-ajan matkoilla joukkoliikenteeseen.

Kannattaa lisäksi oivaltaa, että elintason nouseminen johtaa myös siihen, että ihmiset vaativat myös joukkoliikenteeltä korkeampaa laatutasoa. 2000 - luvulla ihmiset kokevat paljon tyhjemmän bussin "täydeksi" kuin 1970-luvulla.




> Liikennelaitos kuljetti aikoinaan huomattavasti enemmän ihmisiä vuodessa kuin nykyään.


Totta. Mutta se kuljetti enemmän matkustajia aivan erilaisessa 1970-luvun lopun ja 1980-luvun alun Tampereessa. Tästä tarkemmat tilastot vaikkapa Häyrynen 2005, s. 113

Liikennelaitoksen korkeimmat matkustajamäärät olivat vuonna 1981 noin 40 miljoonaa vaihdotonta matkaa. Nykyisin tilastoidaan noin 25-26 miljoonaa vaihdollista matkaa.

Silti ajosuorite ei ole paljoakaan vähentynyt. Enimmillään ajettiin noin 13 miljoonaa kilometriä, nykyisin noin 11 miljoonaa kilometriä.

Tämä kuvaa sitä, että Tampereen rakenne on hajautunut. Tarvitaan enemmän ja pidempiä bussilinjoja hoitamaan hajautunut rakenne. Samalla joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso laskee. Esimerkiksi, jos aiemmin esim 100 km pitkällä linjastolla on voitu ajaa tietyllä bussimäärällä 10 minuutin välein, myöhemmin samalla bussimäärällä voidaan ajaa 200 km bussilinjastolla 20 min välein.

Pidemmät linjat ovat myös ajoajaltaan pidempiä. Jos esim. keskimääräisen linjan ajoaika on kasvanut 20 minuutista 30 minuuttiin, se tarkoittaa sitä, että yksi bussi voi ruuhkassa tuoda nyt kaksi kuormaa keskustaan, kun 1970-80-luvun taitteessa se toi kolme kuormaa. 

1970-80-luvun taitteessa Tampereella liikennöitiin paljon tiheämmin nykyistä pienemmällä linjastolla. Kyse oli olennaisesti nykyistä tehokkaammasta joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä.




> Ongelma on nimenomaan bussien harvoissa vuoroväleissä (...).


Jotka ovat osa puutteellista kapasiteettia.




> Minkä takia ihmiset muuttavat Tamperen ympäristökuntiin? Omakotitalojen ja väljien asuinympäristöjen vuoksi (...).


Kannattaa myös muistaa se, että useimmilla Suomen seuduilla ei ole tarjolla uutta, vetovoimaista joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuvaa maankäyttöä. Siellä missä on, se menee kyllä kohtuullisen hyvin kaupaksi.




> Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että ympäristökunnilla ei ole mitään intressiä kaavoittaa tiiviitä kerrostalovaltaisia asuntoalueita ratojen läheisyyteen.


Ei millään kunnalla ole nyt intressiä kaavoittaa ratojen läheisyyteen paitsi Helsingin seudulla, koska paikallisjunia ei kulje. 

Tässä ei ole kyse muna ja kana - ongelmasta. Tiedetään, että vain olemassaoleva joukkoliikenne houkuttelee maankäyttöä ympärilleen. Ensin oli rautatie, sitten oli asemakylä.

Logiikka on selvä: tulee tehdä yhtä aikaa päätös tehokkaasta joukkoliikenteestä ja sen varteen toteutettavasta houkuttelevasta maankäytöstä. Tehokas joukkoliikenne käynnistetään ensimmäisten asuntojen ja toimistojen valmistuessa.

Tässä kannattaa samalla huomioida, että Tampereen seudulla *jo nykyinen maankäyttö* mahdollistaa sekä paikallisjuna- että pikaraitiotieliikenteen käynnistämisen liikennöintitaloudellisesti itsekannattavina. Kyse on vain siitä, että jotkin asemat tai rataosuudet tehdään ennen täydentävää maankäyttöä, ei siitä, että koko järjestelmää tarvitsisi tehdä tyhjään.




> Tämä puolestaan aiheuttaa sen, että lähijunaliikenne ei kannata.


Lähijunaliikenne sekä pikaraitioliikenne sekä Tampereen että Turun ympäristöissä on kannattavaa, jos se voidaan organisoida järkevästi (lue = liikennöitsijä ei ole VR Oy)

Voin toistaa tämän niin monta kertaa kuin haluan:

Olen jo pitkään ollut vakuuttunut siitä, että Tampereen ja Turun ympäristöjen sekä pikaraitiotien että lähijunaliikenteen liikennöinti on kannattavaa liiketoimintaa, jos valtio ja kunnat sitoutuvat rata- ja pysäkki-infran toteuttamiseen. 

Olen itse *henkilökohtaisesti* kiinnostunut tämän liiketoiminnan harjoittamisesta.




> Tämä ongelma on hyvin pitkälti poistettavissa poistamalla valoristeykset Kekkosen-Paasikiventieltä ja rakentamalla eritasoristeyksiä. Käsittääkseni tähän ratkaisuun ollaan jokatapauksessa päätymässä kun pitkä tunneli rakennetaan.


Ensinnänkin, jo nk. pitkä tunneli maksaa yksinään saman verran kuin koko suunniteltu pikaraitiotieverkko. Se ei sisällä muita autoliikenteen parannuksia, mitä taas jatkossa tarvitaan. 

Toisekseen, onko sinulta unohtunut sellaiset realiteetit kuten kasvihuoneilmiö ja öljyn loppuminen? Meillä ei tulevaisuudessa ole enää mahdollisuuksia edes nykyiseen autoiluun, puhumattakaan liikenne-ennusteiden 25-35% kasvuun 20 vuodessa. Pelkkänä näppituntumana: pelkästään EU:n v. 2020 *sitovien* kasvihuonekaasupäästövelvoitteiden täyttäminen liikenteessä edellyttää, että Tampereella  joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kasvaa noin 50% jos samalla myös pyöräilyn osuus kasvaa vastaavasti.

Kolmanneksi, ohitustie ei ratkaise Tampereen keskustan katuverkon ongelmia. Vaikka tehtäisiin kuinka hieno Kekkosen-Paasikiventie, se ei lisää kapasiteettia Tampereen keskustan katuverkossa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kolmanneksi, ohitustie ei ratkaise Tampereen keskustan katuverkon ongelmia. Vaikka tehtäisiin kuinka hieno Kekkosen-Paasikiventie, se ei lisää kapasiteettia Tampereen keskustan katuverkossa.


...mikä puolestaa johtaa siihen, että työpaikat ja palvelut karkaavat entistä pahemmin kaupungin ulkokehälle, ja autoilun tarve lisääntyy. Jos samaan aikaan autoilun taloudelliset ja ympäristölliset edellytykset heikkenevät (öljyn riittävyys ja ilmastonmuutos), meillä on kriisi käsissä. Näistä syistä on haihattelua kuvitella, että Tampellan pitkä tunneli ratkaisisi millään lailla nykyisiä liikenneongelmia. Pikaratikka tai muu riittävän kattava raideliikennemuoto on ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto.

Sinänsä Tampellan alueen valloittaminen takaisin kaupunkikäyttöön nykyisen tiealueen osalta on kyllä houkutteleva ajatus, mutta ei hinnalla millä hyvänsä, jos se tarkoittaa pikaratikan lykkäämistä tai hautaamista.

----------


## kouvo

Tampereen keskustassa ei ole ruuhkaongelmaa. Jos se ruuhkaongelma on välttämättä nostettava esille perusteluiksi joillekkin liikennehankkeille, niin Paasikiven-Kekkosentielle on huomio kiinnitettävä. Itseasiassa on kohtalaisen turhaa taittaa peistä siitä asiasta kuinka kaukaa idästä se ruuhka kyseisellä väylällä alkaa, koska tunneliratkaisu tullaan toteuttamaan jokatapauksessa. Tähän on olemassa kaksi selkeää syytä. Hankkeelle saadaan takuuvarmasti valtionrahoitusta ainakin jossain vaiheessa, koska kyseinen pätkä kuuluu päätieverkkoon. Toisaalta kaupunki haluaa tiepohjan asuntorakentamiskäyttöön. 

Toinen kysymys on tietenkin se, että miten neljä kaistaa maanalla poistaa ruuhkia yhtään sen tehokkaammin kuin neljä kaistaa maanpäällä? Mutta kuten sanottu, tunnelin rakentamispäätöksen kannalta tämä on täysin epärelevantti kysymys. 

Toisaalta kyseisen väylän ruuhkaisuus saattaisi toimia myös joukkoliikennettä edistävänä tekijänä. Väylää pitkin kulkee vain muutama bussilinja, joten ruuhkilla ei ole juurikaan vaikutusta joukkoliikenteeseen. Eli suosiolla rantaväylä yksityisautoilijoille ja Pispalan valtaitiestä todellinen joukkoliikennekatu kunnon etuisuuksilla busseille ja esteillä yksityisautoille.

Tavoitteet kasvihuonepäästöjen vähentämisestä ym. ympäristöasiat saadaan parhaiten hoidettua veroteknisillä ratkaisuilla. Yksityisautoilusta on tehtävä kallista, tämä ohjaa ihmisiä tehokkasti joukkoliikenteen pariin. 

Kun tarkastelee bussien matka-aikoja Tampereen seudulla, niin saa kyllä hakemalla hakea paikkaa, josta liityntäliikenteen + pikaratikan yhditelmä olisi houkutteleva vaihtoehto ajansäästön ja matkanteon helppouden kannalta. Ja eiköhän tavallisen matkustajan kannalta ole täysin yhdentekevää edetäänkö kumipyörillä vai rataa pitkin, jos matka vain sujuu joustavasti. 

Jos työpaikat ja palvelut karkaavat kaupungin ulkokehälle ja samanaikaisesti autoilun taloudelliset ja ympäristölliset edellytykset heikkenevät, tämä johtaa 
a) työpaikat ja palvelut palaavat kaskustaan
                      tai
b) joukkoliikenteen merkitys kasvaa. 
En varsinaisesti näe juurikaan tekijöitä, miksi pikaratikka pitää kytkeä tähän teemaan. Myös bussien välityksellä voidaan hoitaa tehokasta joukkoliikennettä Tampereen kokoisessa kaupungissa.

----------


## petteri

> Kun tarkastelee bussien matka-aikoja Tampereen seudulla, niin saa kyllä hakemalla hakea paikkaa, josta liityntäliikenteen + pikaratikan yhditelmä olisi houkutteleva vaihtoehto ajansäästön ja matkanteon helppouden kannalta. Ja eiköhän tavallisen matkustajan kannalta ole täysin yhdentekevää edetäänkö kumipyörillä vai rataa pitkin, jos matka vain sujuu joustavasti.


Jostain syystä joukkoliikenteen asiakkaat kokevat raideliikenteen houkuttelevampana kuin bussiliikenteen. Ns. Raidekerroin olisi todennäköisesti Tampereellakin aika korkea.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tampereen keskustassa ei ole ruuhkaongelmaa.


Herra Oikoko sen paremmin tietää kuin Tampereen liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelijat ja tavalliset tamperelaiset? Paasikiven-Kekkosentie on ruuhkautunut niin, että matka-ajat eivät ole ennustettavissa, ja ruuhkautumista on havaittavissa myös muissa suunnissa.

Tampereella ollaan nyt tilanteessa, jossa henkilöautoon perustuvan liikennejärjestelmän rajat ollaan saavutettu - ensin länsisuunnassa.
On oikein, että tähän on ryhdytty kehittämään myös oikeita ratkaisuja eikä vain haihatella autohankkeilla.




> Jos se ruuhkaongelma on välttämättä nostettava esille perusteluiksi joillekkin liikennehankkeille, niin Paasikiven-Kekkosentielle on huomio kiinnitettävä.


Liikennesuunnittelussa on jo pitkään tiedetty se tosiasia, että ruuhkia ei kaupunkiympäristössä pystytä varsinaisesti ratkaisemaan väylärakentamisella. Jos väyläkapasiteettia lisätään, kapasiteetti täyttyy hyvin nopeasti ja taas on ruuhka. 

Kaupunkien väylärakentamisessa kannattaa keskittyä vain toimivuuden ja turvallisuuden parantamiseen. 

Ruuhka on henkilöautoon perustuvan liikennejärjestelmän pysyvä ominaisuus.




> Tavoitteet kasvihuonepäästöjen vähentämisestä ym. ympäristöasiat saadaan parhaiten hoidettua veroteknisillä ratkaisuilla. Yksityisautoilusta on tehtävä kallista, tämä ohjaa ihmisiä tehokkasti joukkoliikenteen pariin.


Yksityisautoilu on koko ajan ollut merkittävästi joukkoliikennettä kalliimpaa vaikka hintasuhde on muuttunut joukkoliikenteen haitaksi, koska Suomessa pääosa joukkoliikenteestä on liikennöintitaloudellisesti kallista bussiliikennettä.

Miten ihmiset voivat hakeutua joukkoliikenteeseen, jollei sitä kehitetä? Tampereen nykyisessä joukkoliikenteessä ei ole niin paljon kasvunvaraa, että se riittäisi merkittävästi nykyistä suuremmalle käyttäjämäärälle. Pieni kasvu on toki mahdollista, mutta ei sellainen, joka näkyvästi vähentäisi auton käyttöä.




> Kun tarkastelee bussien matka-aikoja Tampereen seudulla, niin saa kyllä hakemalla hakea paikkaa, josta liityntäliikenteen + pikaratikan yhditelmä olisi houkutteleva vaihtoehto ajansäästön ja matkanteon helppouden kannalta.


Tampereelle ei missään vaiheessa ole suunniteltu liityntäliikenteeseen perustuvaa raideliikennejärjestelmää eli liityntäbussien osuus on koko ajan ollut pieni. Liityntäliikenteen vähäinenkin osuus on koko ajan pienentynyt jatkosuunnittelussa.

Matka-ajat ovat suunnitelluissa pikaraitiotiejärjestelmissä olleet säännönmukaisesti nopeampia kuin bussijärjestelmässä.

Toki voi tehdä itse oman "variksenpelätti" - mielikuvansa, jota kritisoi. mutta 
silloin ei puhu siitä pikaraitiotiestä, joka Tampereella nyt on bussipohjaisen järjestelmän vaihtoehtona.




> Jos työpaikat ja palvelut karkaavat kaupungin ulkokehälle ja samanaikaisesti autoilun taloudelliset ja ympäristölliset edellytykset heikkenevät, tämä johtaa 
> a) työpaikat ja palvelut palaavat kaskustaan
>                       tai
> b) joukkoliikenteen merkitys kasvaa.


Ei johda ilman joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä. Tampereen nykyinen joukkoliikenne ei ole riittävä vaihtoehtoon a) eikä b). 

Sen sijaan on olemassa vaihtoehto c): maksukykyiset maksavat nuristen korkeamman hinnan autoilusta ja istuvat ruuhkissa. Köyhät, rajoitteiset, vanhukset ja lapset eivät pääse liikkumaan itsenäisesti. 




> En varsinaisesti näe juurikaan tekijöitä, miksi pikaratikka pitää kytkeä tähän teemaan.


Kehottaisin tutustumaan alan ammattikirjallisuuteen, jossa on laajasti osoitettu, että tehokkaalla raideliikenteellä voidaan vaikuttaa kaupunkikehitykseen.

Suosittelen seuraavia lähteitä:
Carmen Hass-Klau, Graham Crampton ja Rabia Benjari: Economic Impact of Light Rail
Antero Alku: Mennäänkö metrolla? Joukkoliikenteen uusi aika
APTA Resource guide 1: Rail transit and property values
APTA Resource guide 2: Transit-oriented development




> Myös bussien välityksellä voidaan hoitaa tehokasta joukkoliikennettä Tampereen kokoisessa kaupungissa.


Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki voidaan ehkä hoitaa bussiliikenteellä, mutta silloin on hyväksyttävä tosiasiat:

- Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti ei riitä
- Joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset ovat korkeat
- Joukkoliikenteeseen ei saada riittävästi matkustajia kattamaan kulut

Pikaraitiotie on olennaisesti tehokkaampi ratkaisu Tampereen kokoisen kaupungin liikenteen hoitoon kuin bussit.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jostain syystä joukkoliikenteen asiakkaat kokevat raideliikenteen houkuttelevampana kuin bussiliikenteen. Ns. Raidekerroin olisi todennäköisesti Tampereellakin aika korkea.


Olen myös taipuvainen uskomaan tähän. Arkikokemus tukee näkemystä: tasaisesti etenevässä raideliikenteessä voi tyypillisesti seistä rennosti käytävällä tai oviaukon tuntumassa ja vain varovaisesti ottaa tukea pylväistä, kaiteista tms. Bussissa jatkuvat kiihdytykset ja jarrutukset saavat aikaan nykimistä, joka tekee seisomisesta toisinaan epämiellyttävää. Samoin risteyksissä ja mutkissa keskipakoisvoima vaikuttaa vahvemmin ja yhdistettynä muuhun nykivyyteen aiheuttaa sen, että tankoa on joskus pakko puristaa voimakkaasti, ja pelottaa että mahdollisen töyssyn tullessa napsahtaa vielä käsivarren luita poikki... Busseissa menee vanhuksia nurin lähes säännöllisesti, usein vaikein seurauksin (luunmurtumat kestävät pitkään parantua), mutta en ole kuullut että raideliikenteessä tapahtuisi yleensä loukkaantumisia. Vaikea kuvitella, että tällä kaikella ei olisi vaikutuksia matkustusmukavuuden kokemuksiin niilläkään, jotka eivät fyysisesti vahingoitu kyydissä.

----------


## ultrix

> miten neljä kaistaa maanalla poistaa ruuhkia yhtään sen tehokkaammin kuin neljä kaistaa maanpäällä?


Ei valoliittymiä, eli ei sujuvaa matkantekoa hidastavia esteitä.




> Toisaalta kyseisen väylän ruuhkaisuus saattaisi toimia myös joukkoliikennettä edistävänä tekijänä. Väylää pitkin kulkee vain muutama bussilinja, joten ruuhkilla ei ole juurikaan vaikutusta joukkoliikenteeseen. Eli suosiolla rantaväylä yksityisautoilijoille ja Pispalan valtaitiestä todellinen joukkoliikennekatu kunnon etuisuuksilla busseille ja esteillä yksityisautoille.


Lielahden ja Amurin välillä Rantaväylälle on suunniteltu rakennettavaksi bussikaistat, jotka toteutetaan ennen Tampellan tunnelia. Kaistojen valmistumisen myötä ainakin suurin osa seutulinjoista, mutta mahdollisesti myös osa sisäisistä linjoista siirtyy Rantaväylälle. Väylän varteen rakentuu Santalahteen uusi monen tuhannen ihmisen asuinalue, joka tarvitsee tehokkaan jl-yhteyden. Ensin bussipohjaisen, myöhemmin lähijuna- ja ratikkapohjaisen.




> Kun tarkastelee bussien matka-aikoja Tampereen seudulla, niin saa kyllä hakemalla hakea paikkaa, josta liityntäliikenteen + pikaratikan yhditelmä olisi houkutteleva vaihtoehto ajansäästön ja matkanteon helppouden kannalta. Ja eiköhän tavallisen matkustajan kannalta ole täysin yhdentekevää edetäänkö kumipyörillä vai rataa pitkin, jos matka vain sujuu joustavasti.


Minkä ihmeen takia liityntäbussiliikennettä tarvittaisiin muualla kuin korkeintaan Hervannassa?

----------


## kouvo

Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjää ei Paasikiven-Kekkosentien ruuhkaisuus juurikaan luulisi haittaavan, eihän kyseistä väylää kulje kuin muutama linja. Muilta osin pitäydyn aikaisemmassa mielipiteessäni siitä että Tampereen keskustassa ei ole ruuhkia.

Tampereen pikaraitiotiesuunnitelma nimenomaa edellyttää mittavaa liityntäliikennettä, jos matkustajien kävelymatkoja asemille/pysäkeille ei haluta huomattavasti lisätä nykyiseen järjestelmään verrattuna. Vai onko tarkoitus ylläpitää lähes nykyisen kokoista bussilinjastoa ja näin taata suorat yhteydet keskustaan niille, jotka asuvat kauempana pikaratikan pysäkeistä? Vaikuttaa kohtuu kallilta ratkaisulta.

Vaikuttaa siltä, että Tampereen bussiliikennettä ollaan viimeaikoina lähinnä heikennetty. Harvemmat vuorovälit ja viimeisten bussien lähtöaikojen hilaaminen n. klo 22 moniin lähiöihin eivät varsinaisesti lisää intoa käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Onko tämä tarkoituksenhakuista bussivaihtoehdon mustamaalaamista ratikkavaihtoehtoon nähden? Kustannusten karsiminen on ainakin kehno peruste, sillä Tre toteuttaa tällä hetkellä joukkoliikenteensä pienimmällä julkisella tuella vertailtaessa sitä muihin Suomen isoihin kaupunkeihin.

Vaikka bussiliikennettä aina parjataan kalliksi liikennöintikustannuksiltaan, niin eipä taida maailmalta montaa taloudellisesti kannattavaa raideliikennejärjestelmääkään löytyä.

Liikennevaloja ei myöskään tarvitse rakentaa maanpäälle, jos ei halua. Liikennesuunnittelija voi sijoittaa Paasikiven-Kekkosen tielle myös pintavaihtoehdossa liittymät kauaksi toisistaan ja toteuttaa ne eritasoina.

Bussikaistojen rakentaminen Rantaväylälle on täysin hölmöläisten hommaa. Santalahden asuntoaluetta varten riittä yksi bussilinja. Pispalan valtatien etuna on nimenomaa se, että se kulkee alueella jossa asuu ihmisiä, ja jossa ihmisillä on tarve matkustaa. Rantaväylän pysäkeiltä ei montaa ihmistä bussiin nouse. Tämä kaistojen rakentelu ja kaikkien bussien ohjaaminen sinne aiheuttausi sen, että pikaratikka alkaisi taas vaikuttaa hyvältä ratkaisulta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka bussiliikennettä aina parjataan kalliksi liikennöintikustannuksiltaan, niin eipä taida maailmalta montaa taloudellisesti kannattavaa raideliikennejärjestelmääkään löytyä.


Ehkä on vähän vaikea löytääkään, kun kaikkialla osa liikenteestä hoidetaan busseilla, eli ei ole pelkkää raideliikennejärjestelmää.

Mutta esim. Mikko Laaksosen linkkaama esitys Bremenistä on aika selvä viesti raideliikenteen edullisuudesta. Kun ratikoita on lisätty eli niillä on korvattu bussiliikennettä, on saatu aikaan myönteinen kehitys joukkoliikenteen kustannuksissa.

Omassa kirjassani olen lähestynyt tätä asiaa laskemalla Suomalaisilla olosuhteilla ja Helsingin lipun hinnan tasolla erilaisen raideliikenteen ja bussien kustannuksia matkaa kohden. Tyypillinen keskustakeskeinen eli yhteen suuntaan kuormitettu joukkoliikenneverkko on vaikea saada kattamaan liikennöintikulujaan lipputuloilla, jos käytetään busseja. Tämä merkitsee, että jos kaupunkirakenne on niin hajanainen, ettei raitiotielle järkeviä matkustajavirtoja löydy, ollaan välttämättömyydellä tilanteessa, jossa kaupungin laajeneminen ja joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääminen ei paranna vaan heikentää joukkoliikenteen taloutta.

Antero

----------


## Rasbelin

> Näistä syistä on haihattelua kuvitella, että Tampellan pitkä tunneli ratkaisisi millään lailla nykyisiä liikenneongelmia.


Tampellan tunnelihan ei ole ratkaisu siihen ruuhkaan, vaan siihen, että ei tarvitsisi rakentaa lisää kaistoja uuden sillan muodossa Aspinniemeen, vaan se kapasiteettilisäys voidaan piilottaa maanalaiseksi, jolloin sen päälle pääsisi rakentamaan kovan rahan kerrostaloasuntoja. Tämähän onkin vahvasti YIT:n lobbaama ratkaisu jonka liikenteellinen hyöty on nolla, mutta josta YIT hyötyy tunneliprojektin ja asuinrakentamisen muodossa, YIT:n jo nyt ollessa Tampellan alueen suurin maanomistaja. Tunnelille ei ole olemassa mitään taloudellisia perusteita, vaan se on ainoastaan keino siirtää julkisia varoja yksityiseen rahapussiin.




> Tampereen keskustassa ei ole ruuhkaongelmaa.


Olet varsin huvittava jantteri. Joko tiedät puhuvasi lööperiä, mutta kiistät sen trollauksen tai muun oman edun vuoksi, tai sitten et juuri koskaan liiku Tampereen keskustassa ruuhka-aikoina. Jos Tampereen keskustassa ei olisi ruuhkaa joka johtuu henkilöautoilusta, olisivat linja-autojen ajoajat keskustan läpi ajaessa varmasti aina vähintään 3-5 min nopeampia, koska käytössä olisi kapasiteettia kahdella, eikä vain yhdellä kaistalla (joissakin tilanteissa ei yhdelläkään). Silloin ei myöskään syntyisi esim. rautatieaseman risteyksen kaltaisia sumppuja. Henkilöautot ovat jo tukkeena Hämeenkadulla, koska ne estävät sen, että voisi tehokkaasti hyödyntää toista kaistaa ohituskaistana, kun esim. ohittaa toisen pysäkillä seisovan linja-auton, jotta ei tarvitsisi jäädä siihen itsekin seisomaan.




> Ja eiköhän tavallisen matkustajan kannalta ole täysin yhdentekevää edetäänkö kumipyörillä vai rataa pitkin, jos matka vain sujuu joustavasti.


Niin, jos matka sujuu joustavasti, eli ts. myös nopeasti. Liityntäliikenteellä voitaisiin nopeuttaa matka-aikoja etäällä sijaitsevilta asuinalueilta, koska runkoyhteys olisi nopea, ollen siten linja-autolinjaa nopeampi. Silloin vaihdosta ja loppumatkan alemmasta ajonopeudesta ei ole haittaa, koska kokonaisuutena matka silti sujuisi nopeammin kuin ennen.




> Minkä ihmeen takia liityntäbussiliikennettä tarvittaisiin muualla kuin korkeintaan Hervannassa?


Koska pikaraitiotie on kulkumuotona sellainen, että sitä ei ole tarkoistus, eikä sitä tullakaan rakentamaan niin, että siihen olisi lyhyt kävelymatka kaikilta sitä potentiaalisesti käyttäviltä alueilta. Itse näen, että paras kokonaisuus saadaan rakentamalla pikaraitiotieverkko, joka ei vain tarjoa suoria yhteyksiä, vaan nopeuttaa pidempien matkojen matka-aikoja tarjoamalla korvikkeen kumipyörälle osan matkasta. Eli esim. Ikurista olisi liityntälinja Tesomalle ja Kaarilasta Epilään. Näin matka-aika lyhenisi siltä osalta kun kuljettaisiin nopeammalla kiskoyhteydellä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjää ei Paasikiven-Kekkosentien ruuhkaisuus juurikaan luulisi haittaavan, eihän kyseistä väylää kulje kuin muutama linja. Muilta osin pitäydyn aikaisemmassa mielipiteessäni siitä että Tampereen keskustassa ei ole ruuhkia.


Ongelma on vain siinä, että Pispalan valtatie on ihan yhtälailla tukossa, kun autoilijat yrittävät kiertää Paasikiventien ruuhkaa. Pispalan valtatiellä on busseilla varsin hyvät etuisuudet mutta kun tietä ei voi leventää nelikaistaiseksi, jolloin varsinaisia bussikaistoja ei voida rakentaa. Ruuhkaisuus on tietenkin suhteellinen asia, kun termiä ei ole määritelty eikä oikeastaan ole syytäkään määritellä. Kysyin veljeni käsitystä keskustan ruuhkaisuudesta ja hänen käsityksensä mukaan radan itäpuolelta Metsolle menee ruuhkassa tuollaiset 20 minuuttia. Täsmälleen sama aika menee kävellessä. Jos se ei sitten ole ruuhka, niin olkoon sitten niin. Kun moni kuitenkin on kanssasi eri mieltä, niin olisi ihan mukava kuulla, mistä käsityksesi on peräisin. Oma käsitykseni perustuu omiin havaintoihini suhteutettuna havaintoihini Helsingissä.




> Tampereen pikaraitiotiesuunnitelma nimenomaa edellyttää mittavaa liityntäliikennettä, jos matkustajien kävelymatkoja asemille/pysäkeille ei haluta huomattavasti lisätä nykyiseen järjestelmään verrattuna. Vai onko tarkoitus ylläpitää lähes nykyisen kokoista bussilinjastoa ja näin taata suorat yhteydet keskustaan niille, jotka asuvat kauempana pikaratikan pysäkeistä? Vaikuttaa kohtuu kallilta ratkaisulta.


Kannattaa katsoa suunnitelmat itse, niin ei tarvitse pohjata käsityksiään arvauksiin. Ehdotettu malli on sekasuunnitelma, missä raideliikenteellä ilman liityntää hoidetaan ne alueet, joissa se onnistuu luontevasti. Muutoin käytetään busseja nykyiseen tapaan. Esimerkiksi raitiotien avausosuudeksi on ajateltu reittiä Hervantaan. Tällöin bussiliikenne Hervannasta keskustaan jää pois, mutta naapurilähiöistä säilyisi suorat yhteydet keskustaan. Verkostoa sitten laajennetaan muihin kaupunginosiin samalla periaatteella. Käytännön kokemuksien pohjalta sitten päätetään, miten laajaksi raitiotieverkkoa laajennetaan. Tavallaan kaupunki on tarkoitus jakaa sektoreihin, joista osaa palvellaan lähiliikennejunin, osia raitiovaunulla ja osaa busseilla.




> Vaikka bussiliikennettä aina parjataan kalliksi liikennöintikustannuksiltaan, niin eipä taida maailmalta montaa taloudellisesti kannattavaa raideliikennejärjestelmääkään löytyä.


Syy parjaukseen on tässä: nykyisin kohtuullisena pidetyillä lipunhinnoilla ei ole edes teoriassa mahdollista toteuttaa itsekannattavaa liikennettä. Raideliikenteessä se on ainakin mahdollista. Ehkä tosin busseillakin voisi itsekannattavuus toteutua, jos kierrosajat saadaan pieniksi. Esimerkiksi Joensuussa bussit ajavat kierroksen puoleen tuntiin, jolloin tunnissa saadaan ajetuksi neljä sivua ja kertamaksu saadaan siis neljästi rahastettua. Varmaan 70-luvun Tampereella tilanne on ollut tuontapainen: yksi bussi on ehtinyt ajaa tunnissa monta sivua kun kaupunki on ollut tiiviimpi ja ruuhkat vähäisiä.




> Liikennevaloja ei myöskään tarvitse rakentaa maanpäälle, jos ei halua. Liikennesuunnittelija voi sijoittaa Paasikiven-Kekkosen tielle myös pintavaihtoehdossa liittymät kauaksi toisistaan ja toteuttaa ne eritasoina.


Kun ei voi. Ongelmana ovat Onkiniemen ja Särkänniemen risteykset. Juuri ne, joista on yhteys keskustaan. Väylä on rakennusten ja rautatien takia kapea ja korkeuserot suuret. Periaatteellisia teknisiä esteitä eritasojen rakentamiseen ei tällöinkään ole, ainahan voidaan rakentaa korkeita viadukteja, mutta hinta on tosiaan sitä luokkaa, että on sama tehdä väylää maan alle. Jos et usko, niin tutustu vaikkapa tunnelin hankesuunnitelmiin tai vaikka soita tekniseen virastoon ja kysy kuinka asia on.




> Bussikaistojen rakentaminen Rantaväylälle on täysin hölmöläisten hommaa. Santalahden asuntoaluetta varten riittä yksi bussilinja. Pispalan valtatien etuna on nimenomaa se, että se kulkee alueella jossa asuu ihmisiä, ja jossa ihmisillä on tarve matkustaa. Rantaväylän pysäkeiltä ei montaa ihmistä bussiin nouse. Tämä kaistojen rakentelu ja kaikkien bussien ohjaaminen sinne aiheuttausi sen, että pikaratikka alkaisi taas vaikuttaa hyvältä ratkaisulta.


Kuten jo selitin, bussikaistoja juuri tuonne suunnitellaan siksi, että se on ainoa paikka, minne niitä ylipäätään voi rakentaa, kun Pispalan valtatielle ne eivät kerta kaikkiaan sovi. Ainoa vaihtoehto olisi kieltää läpikulkuliikenne Pispalan valtatiellä. Se ehkä toimisikin, jos kieltoa vain uskottaisiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tampellan tunnelihan ei ole ratkaisu siihen ruuhkaan, vaan siihen, että ei tarvitsisi rakentaa lisää kaistoja uuden sillan muodossa Aspinniemeen, vaan se kapasiteettilisäys voidaan piilottaa maanalaiseksi, jolloin sen päälle pääsisi rakentamaan kovan rahan kerrostaloasuntoja. Tämähän onkin vahvasti YIT:n lobbaama ratkaisu jonka liikenteellinen hyöty on nolla, mutta josta YIT hyötyy tunneliprojektin ja asuinrakentamisen muodossa, YIT:n jo nyt ollessa Tampellan alueen suurin maanomistaja. Tunnelille ei ole olemassa mitään taloudellisia perusteita, vaan se on ainoastaan keino siirtää julkisia varoja yksityiseen rahapussiin.


Pienenä lisäyksenä, pitkästä tunnelista on kyllä ihan oikeaakin hyötyä jonkun verta: tunneli purkaa Särkänniemen ja Onkiniemen risteysten ruuhkaa, kun ohimenevä liikenne käyttäisi tunnelia ja keskustaan menevä tunnelia. Ajolinjoja katsomalla nähdään, että tämä vastaa suunnilleen näiden risteysten muuttamista eritasoliittymiksi. Eri asia on sitten, oikeuttaako tämä hyöty noin kalliin hankkeen. 

Jos YIT hyötyy hankkeesta, niin maksakoon myös sen. Jos he katsovat, että tunnelin hinnankin jälkeen hanke maksaisi itsensä takaisin, niin siitä vaan. Kaupunkirakenteen kannalta Tampellan laajentaminen on ok.

----------


## Multsun poika

Itselläni on hyvät muistikuvat sekä dokumentit 1970-luvun Tampereen liikenteestä. Kolminkertaista liikenne ei varmastikaan ollut, osassa kaupunkia liikennettä on nyt jopa enemmän kuin tuolloin. Asia ei ole ihan yksinkertainen verrattava.

Otetaan Hervanta ruuhka-aikaan. 1976 linja 23 kulki 12 kertaa tunnissa (eli viiden minuutin välein). Linja 30 aloitettiin samana vuonna ja parin vuoden päästä linja kulki ruuhkassa 8 kertaa. Samaan aikaan 23 oli saanut nivelbussit ja ruuhkassa kulki nyt 10 bussia. Tekee yhteensä 18 bussia/ tunti.

Nyt Hervantaan kulkee 20/ 4 vuoroa tunnissa, 23/5, 30/6, 39/3 ja vielä 13/4 vuoroa tunnissa. Yhteensä siis 22 vuoroa eli selvästi enemmän kuin vaikka 1978.

Nyt linjat kulkevat hajallaan sekä keskustan että Hervannan päässä. Yhteydet ovat heikentyneet Opiskelijankadulla ja Teekkarinkadulla, mutta vastaavasti parantuneet roimasti Hervantakeskuksen ja Hermia/TTY:n tienoilla.

Kaukajärvellä yhteydet ovat myös lisääntyneet. Ensi syksystä alkaen linja 15 ja 22 kulkevat molemmat 6 kertaa tunnissa eli yhteensä 12 kertaa /h. 1970-luvun lopulla 22 kulki 7 kertaa ja 24 4 kertaa ruuhkassa.

Liikenteen vähennyksiä on sitä vastoin tehty ainakin Peltolammi/Multisillassa sekä Lentävänniemessä. Multisiltaan kulki nro 26 ennen nivelbussien käyttöönottoa linjalla vuonna 1979 5,5 minuutin välein (=11 vuoroa /h).
Nykyisin vuoroväli ruuhkassa on 20 minuuttia, joka syksystä lähtien supistuu aamuruuhkassa 10 minuuttiin.

Lentsun linja 29 liikennöi Postitalolta parhaimmillaan 6,5 minuutin välein. Nykyisin Lentävänniemeen pääsee 6 kertaa tunnissa (syksystä alkaen 7)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuohon Tampereen seudun ruuhkaisuuteen vielä: huomasin tänään, että tielaitos ylläpitää ajantasaista tietopalvelua liikenteen ruuhkautumisesta  täällä . Siispä ei muuta kuin katsomaan seuraavana arkipäivänä. Määrittelyt tietenkin vaihtelevat, mutta kun samasta palvelusta näkee tilanteen niin Helsingissä kuin Tampereella, niin saa ainakin käsityksen Tampereen ruuhkista suhteessa Helsingin ruuhkiin. Itse ainakin aion seurata, luulo ei ole koskaan tiedon väärti. Silmämääräiset havainnot ovat kuitenkin aina varsin karkeita.

----------


## 339-DF

Kovasti on hiljaista tällä saralla. Jatketaanko TASE2025:n Lentävänniemi-Hervanta -ratikan tutkimista vielä, ja jos, niin millä tarkkuudella? Vai alkaako asia jo unohtua? Toivottavasti ei!

----------


## ultrix

Kysymyspatteriini tuli vastaus Kansalaiskioskissa. 

Viimeinen kysymykseni oli seuraavanlainen:

 mitkä ovat seuraavat etapit kohti liikennejärjestelmän toteuttamista?

Ja kaupungin edustaja vastasi seuraavaa:



> Seudun kunnilta, ratahallintokeskukselta ja liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöltä on pyydetty lausunnot laaditusta joukkoliikennesuosituksesta. Syksyn aikana käynnistetään seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman viimeinen vaihe eli liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisohjelman ja sen toteuttamiseen tähtäävän aiesopimuksen laadinta. Kehittämisohjelmassa sitten pyritään määrittämään miten seudun liikennejärjestelmää tulevaisuudessa kehitetään. Tässä yhteydessä otetaan myös kantaa mitkä ovat joukkoliikenteen seuraavat kehittämisvaiheet. Raha eli vuosittaiset seudun kuntien ja valtion budjettiratkaisut sitten viimekädessä määrittävät miten seudun liikennettä tulevaisuudessa kehitetään. Aiesopimuksella pyritään eri osapuolia kuitenkin sitouttamaan liikennejärjestelmän kehittämiseen.


Raitiotietä ja lähijunaa siis kehitetään yhä herkeämättä vuosiksi 2015-25, eli malttia...

----------


## 339-DF

Tuolla linkin takanahan oli muitakin mielenkiintoisia kysymyksiä ja vastauksia. Toivotaan, että asia etenee! Eiköhän tuohon ekaan vaiheeseen rahaakin löytyisi, kun siihen Tampellan tunneliinkin löytyy. Saman hintaluokan investointeja molemmat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eiköhän tuohon ekaan vaiheeseen rahaakin löytyisi, kun siihen Tampellan tunneliinkin löytyy. Saman hintaluokan investointeja molemmat.


Tosin sellainen pieni ero on, että Tampereen on helppo päättää, että valtio rakentaa tunnelin ja Tampere osallistuu siihen jollain siivulla kuin että Tampere rakentaa ratikkaradan omilla rahoillaan ja toivoo että valtio saattaisi ehkä jotenkin osallistua kuluihin. Hanketta edistäisi kovasti jos valtiolta saataisiin periaatepäätös edes jonkinlaisesta osallistumisesta. Vaikkapa siinä muodossa, että joukkoliikenteen edistämiseen tarkoitettuja uusia rahoja voitaisiin käyttää tähän hankkeeseen. Ja tuon tunnelin suhteen osaa helposti käydä, että valtiota ei hanke lainkaan kiinnosta kun aivan vähän aikaa sitten Tampereen seutu on saanut todella ison tiehankkeen elikkä läntisen ohitustien päivityksen moottoritieksi.

----------


## sebastin

Valtio tukee vain metro- ja junakiskojen rakentamista, ei raitiovaunuliikennettä.

Olisi kyllä harmi, jos tampereelle ratikoita ei päästäisi tästä syytä rakentamaan.

Helsinki on maksanut ratikkalinjansa, joita on yhteensä reilut 70km, aivan itse. 

Tosin nyt uusi raitioreitti entiseen öljysatamaan rakennettavaan asuinalueeseen Kruunuvuorenrantaan/Laajasaloon haettaisi ilmeisesti valtion rahoitusta, koska mahdollisesti tunneliin rakennettava linja saatetaan muuttaa metron käyttöön myöhemmin kunhan esimerkiksi Santahaminasta vapautuu maata asuntorakentamiselle. 

Tampereella kannattaakin olla tarkkana, jos Helsinki saa Keskusta-Laajasalo ratikkaan valtion rahoitusta, voisi tampereellakin olla silloin edes teoreettinen mahdollisuus.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Valtio tukee vain metro- ja junakiskojen rakentamista, ei raitiovaunuliikennettä.


Asia ei ole ihan näin yksinkertainen.

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on lupaillut Tampereen ja Turun pikaraitioteille _mahdollisesti_ 30% valtionrahoitusta.

Kuten muista hankkeista tiedämme, tällainen rahoitus saattaa kuitenkin siirtyä tai muuttua valtion budjettipolitiikan mukaan.

Tällä hetkellä itse pidän olennaisimpana tavoitteena Tampereen ja Turun pikaraitioteiden osalta, että ne konkreettisesti mainitaan edistettävinä hankkeina  liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Myönteinen viesti vaikuttaisi myös itse kaupungeissa.

----------


## sebastin

Niin ilmeisesti Tampereella ratikoiden vastustus on perin suurta.. Mikä on vähintäänkin kummallista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin ilmeisesti Tampereella ratikoiden vastustus on perin suurta.. Mikä on vähintäänkin kummallista.


Muutama änkyrä eläkeikäinen valtuutettu vastustaa äänekkäästi. Viime vaalien alla lätkäistiin pöytään se populistinen kortti, että nämäkin rahat pitäisi käyttää vanhustenhuoltoon -- ihan kuin puhuttaisiin sellaisista rahoista joilla oikeasti voitaisiin saada jotain aikaan (sosiaali- ja terveystoimen budjetti on muistaakseni n. 1/3 kaupungin menoista ja pikaratikka ei olisi kuin hiuksenhieno siivu tämän rinnalla). Lisäksi ihmisten mielissä välkkyy väärä mielikuva helsinkiläisestä kolisevasta ja hitaasta ratikasta. Täkäläisillä on yleisesti ottaen hyvin niukasti kokemusta nykyaikaisesta raideliikenteestä.

Nämä tekijät yhdessä saavat epävarmat epäröimään, erityisesti idässä missä ei juuri pahoja liikenneruuhkia tunneta. Länsipuolella liikenneruuhkat ovat niin pahat, että yhä useammat kallistuvat kyllä pikaratikan puolelle. Näitä ääniä ei vain julkisuudessa niin paljon kuulla vaan siellä ovat äänessä ne vastustavat kellokkaat.

----------


## petteri

> Täkäläisillä on yleisesti ottaen hyvin niukasti kokemusta nykyaikaisesta raideliikenteestä.


Muutenkin joukkoliikenteen käyttö on Tampereen seudulla päässyt tipahtamaan aika alas. Aika monella esikaupungeissa asuvalla ja työskentelevällä on vähän omaa kokemusta joukkoliikenteestä.

Autonkäyttäjien suuri osuus tekee ratikan alkuinvestoinnin hyväksymisestä vaikean. Mutta jos raideliikennettä ei saada alkuun, joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuskaan ei parane.

----------


## kemkim

> Valtio tukee vain metro- ja junakiskojen rakentamista, ei raitiovaunuliikennettä.


No sittenhän voitaisiin rakentaa aito Metro Lentävänniemi-keskusta-Hervanta, eiköhän sitä rahaa irtoaisi tähänkin projektiin kunhan Tampereen kaupunginjohtaja sitä rahaa kävisi vähän naukumassa eduskuntatalolla  :Very Happy:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No sittenhän voitaisiin rakentaa aito Metro Lentävänniemi-keskusta-Hervanta, eiköhän sitä rahaa irtoaisi tähänkin projektiin kunhan Tampereen kaupunginjohtaja sitä rahaa kävisi vähän naukumassa eduskuntatalolla


Tampere ei ole Helsinki.  :Wink:  

On järjetöntä, että valtion rahoituslinjauksilla ajetaan haikailemaan yliraskaita järjestelmiä tukiaisten toivossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> On järjetöntä, että valtion rahoituslinjauksilla ajetaan haikailemaan yliraskaita järjestelmiä tukiaisten toivossa.


Mutta itseasiassahan kemkim:in ehdotus on loistava! Tehdään Tampereelle Porton kaltainen raideliikennejärjestelmä, joka oikeasti on moderni pikaratikka mutta joka ristitään metroksi, jotta ministeriö avaa kirstunsa. Metro do Tampere  :Wink:  Ei kai kukaan sentään vakavissaan yritä ehdottaa Treelle mitään Helsingin metron kaltaista liikennevälinettä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta itseasiassahan kemkim:in ehdotus on loistava! Tehdään Tampereelle Porton kaltainen raideliikennejärjestelmä, joka oikeasti on moderni pikaratikka mutta joka ristitään metroksi, jotta ministeriö avaa kirstunsa. Metro do Tampere  Ei kai kukaan sentään vakavissaan yritä ehdottaa Treelle mitään Helsingin metron kaltaista liikennevälinettä.


Tämä kelpaa hienosti.  :Very Happy:  Olen aina sanonut, että metroksi sitä pitäisi kutsua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä kelpaa hienosti.  Olen aina sanonut, että metroksi sitä pitäisi kutsua.


Joo, ja sitten pääsee Urbanrail.net-sivustolle. Ratikka kun ei ole urbaania, pitää olla nimenä metro, niin heti muuttuu urbaaniksi.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joo, ja sitten pääsee Urbanrail.net-sivustolle. Ratikka kun ei ole urbaania, pitää olla nimenä metro, niin heti muuttuu urbaaniksi.


Totta. Sillä saa positiivista julkisuutta maailmalla.  :Wink:  

Metrossa on nimenä kyllä oikeastikin se pieni etu, että se on melko universaalisti ymmärretty. Jos pysäkit merkitään esim. ympyrän sisällä olevalla M-kirjaimella niin turistitkin tietävät mistä on kyse. Raitiovaunu on suomeksi raitiovaunu, ruotsiksi spårvagn, englanniksi ja ranskaksi tramway, amerikaksi streetcar... Vanhanaikainen ratikan kuva keltaisella pohjalla ei ehkä ole kaikkein fiksuin merkki modernille pikaraitiotielle, ja modernia ratikkaa tuskin pystyy piirtämään piktogrammiin niin selkeästi, että sen erottaisi junasta. Eikä R-kirjain ympyrässä olisi mitenkään looginen.

Joku symboli kannattaisi varmaan kehittää, sillä lähes kaikilla metrojärjestelmillä joilla olen matkustanut on sellainen: Helsingissä M-kirjain oranssissa neliössä, Lontoossa punainen ympyrä ja siinä palkki tekstillä UNDERGROUND tai sitten aseman nimi, Barcelonassa (ja yleensäkin Espanjassa) samantapainen kuvio mutta vinoneliö ympyrän paikalla, Pariisissa M ympyrän sisällä (vaikka asemien suuaukot onkin yleensä merkitty aikakauden mukaisella hieman vaihtelevalla tavalla), Saksassa valkoinen U sinisessä neliössä tai vihreä S ympyrässä jne.

Ainoa kaupunki missä ei yhtäkkiä tule mieleen laajasti tunnettua koko järjestelmän kattavaa symbolia on New York, jossa kuitenkin on selkeä graafinen ilme: mustat kyltit, joissa valkoinen viiva ja lukee valkoisella Subway sekä sen jälkeen eri värisissä ympyröissä linjojen numerot ja kirjaimet. Tosin New Yorkissa nuo linjat ovat itsessään brändejä ja niiden tunnuksilla varustettuja T-paitoja, hiirimattoja ja magneetteja on myynnissä (meidän jääkaapin ovessa on oranssi B-linjan ympyrätunnus).

Mikä muuten pitäisi olla pikaraitiotiejärjestelmän nimi? "Pikaraitiotie" kuulostaa kankean byrokraattiselta, "raitiotie" vanhahtavalta, "TamTrain" (kuten tosissaan joskus ehdotettiin) ihan käheältä, puhumattakaan jos se ristittäisiin joksikin Nääsnysseksi (kuten joku varmaan kohta vielä ehdottaa). Kun näitä rupeaa karsimaan, yhtäkkiä "metro" ei kuulostakaan enää niin pahalta, sillä efektiivisesti se olisi liikennöintitavaltaan metron kaltainen järjestelmä.

Toivottavasti palkkaavat ainakin kunnon firman tekemään logon ja graafisen ilmeen, ettei tarvitse kovin nolostua. Suomessa valitettavasti tässä ei ole kovin pitkiä perinteitä, jos kohta Helsingin metron ilme (se logo ja oranssi-valkoinen seiniä kiertävä opastenauha) on ihan kohtuullinen -- sitä makkarapötköstä imitoitua linjakarttaa lukuunottamatta, jota inhoan. Ehkä se on makuasia, mutta tuolla periaatteella tehty kartta ei ole sovitettavissa erilaisiin formaatteihin tai laajennettavissa kovin helposti. Sikäli se tosin peilaa Helsingin metron ominaisluonnetta aika uskollisesti.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "TamTrain" (kuten tosissaan joskus ehdotettiin) ihan käheältä - -


Sehän oli vain työnimi ensimmäiselle pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmalle. Nimihän on sanaleikki englannin "tram train" -ilmaisusta, joka tarkoittaa duokalustoa (so. rautatiellä ajava raitiovaunu). Tuskin sitä kukaan koskaan markkinointinimeksi käyttäjille on tarkoittanut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joku symboli kannattaisi varmaan kehittää, sillä lähes kaikilla metrojärjestelmillä joilla olen matkustanut on sellainen: ...


Voinet uskoa, että olen tätä asiaa miettinyt. Kohta 20 vuotta. Kirjassanikin tätä asiaa pohdin, kuin myös metro-sanan syntyä.

Oikeastaan tämä on Suomessa ongelma vain siksi, että Helsingin metropropaganda on onnistunut pilaamaan raitiotien käsitteen ja samalla omimaan metro-sanan tarkoittamaan vain ja ainoastaan HKL:n oranssinvärisiä vaunuja. Ranskassa tram-sana on paljon suositumpi kuin metro, koska metro yhdistyy Pariisin metroon, joka on sata vuotta vanha ja kuvaa siis jotain vanhanaikaista. Ranskalaiset hävittivät ratikkansa niin tyystin, että ne on unohdettu ja siksi niitä voi lanseerata ja on lanseerattu uutena ja modernina - mitä ne tietenkin ovatkin.

On oikeastaan aika traagista, miten suuri merkitys täysin toisarvoisella ja epäolennaisella seikalla on. Karkeasti voin sanoa, että helsinkiläiset poliitikot nielevät ihan mitä vain, kun sen nimitys on metro-jotain. Siksi oli ensiarvoisen tärkeätä, että länsimetron YVA:ssa ei kevyempiä metrovaihtoehtoja nimitetty kevytmetroiksi vaan virheellisesti pikaraitioteiksi, koska poliitikot olisivat menneet sekaisin ja varmaankin valinneet mieluumin halvemman kuin mahdollisimman kalliin metron.

Ja onhan meillä Suomessa sitten myös varsinainen sanahirviö, raskas raideliikenne, kun on aina väliin tarve kuvata sitä, että HKL:n metro ja VR Oy:n lähijuna (lähijuna on muuten tuotebrändi) ovat käytännössä sama asia. Tämä sanahirviö tarvitaan hygieenisyysyistä suojaamaan HKL:n metro-käsitettä.

Mutta voiko sitten Tampereen ratikkaa nimittää metroksi? Miksi ei. _Metro_ junan nimenä tulee metropolis-sanasta. Aamulehti kertoi metropoliksesta 18.7.2007 seuraavasti:

_- Metropoli on kaupunkien äiti. Sanan metropoli alkuperä on kreikan sanoissa meter (äiti) ja polis (kaupunki). Metropoli on siis emokaupunki muiden kaupunkien joukossa tai seudun johtava kaupunki. Asukasluku tai asukastiheys ei aseta rajoja metropoli-sanan käytölle. Metropoli on yleensä iso kaupunkikeskus, joka koostuu useista kunnista._

Metropolin käsitesisältö on suomessa yleensä tarkoittanut oikeita miljoonakaupunkeja, joita tosin ei ole eksaktisti määritelty. Isottelunhalussa pääkaupunkiseutua halutaan nykyään kutsua metropoliksi, vaikka se ei vastaa sanan vanhaa käsitesisältöä. Mutta jos lähdetään kreikankielisestä alkusanasta, metropolin voi kääntää Suomeksi vaikka seutukeskukseksi.

Helsingin seudun keskus on Helsinki, Tampereen seudun Tampere, Turun seudun Turku jne. Pirkanmaan metropolissa voi ihan hyvin olla metro-niminen kaupunkiliikennejärjestelmä - joka Helsingin metrosta poiketen on toteutettu nykyaikaisella tekniikalla. HKL:n metro on, valitettavasti, 100 vuotta vanhan idean toisinto itse järjestelmänä. Miksi nykyaikainen ratikka ei ole? Siksi, että vaikka ratikka sinänsä on metroa vanhempi keksintö, nykyaikainen ratikka eli pikaratikka ei ole vain toisinto kadulle sijoitetulla raiteella kulkevista vaunuista. Sitähän raitiotie aluksi oli, ja esikaupunkiraitioteitä tai kaupunkien välisiä raitioteitä kutsuttiin erikseen esim. paikallisrautateiksi.

Että siitä vaan brändäämään Tampereen metroa.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Luettuani Jani Hyvärisen kirjoituksen täytyy muistaa tällä kertaa kehua HKL:lää: raitiovaunujen pysäkit ovat todella hyvin toteutettuja. Helsingin ratikat ovat oikeastaan jo toimiva brändi ja sen pysäkit erottuvat hyvin katukuvasta kiitos yhtenäisen visuaalisen ilmeen: vihreät katokset ja raidallinen kiveys. Konsepti on myös hyvin sopeutuva, kun on saatu toteutettua niin isoja pysäkkejä joita voisi kutsua jo asemiksi kuin sitten aivan pieniä, myös fyysisesti hyvin pieneen tilaan ahdettuja. Oikeastaan ainoa mikä puuttuu on oma logo joka voisi olla pysäkkien yhteydessä. Myöskin reittikartta on ihan kelpo. Hiukan antiikkinen se toki on mutta nykymuotoiselle verkolle se toimii loistavasti. Jos ja kun isoja laajennuksia tehdään täytyy reittikartallekin jotain tehdä. Tietenkin tietynlainen vanhahtavuus kuuluu osana Stadin ratikoiden brändiin, sehän ei ole pelkkä liikenneväline vaan myös osa historiallista jatkumoa. Helsinki on kaupunki jolla on elävä historia. Joten liian ilmeinen brändäys ei ole oikein hyvä ajatus ja sitä oma erillinen logo olisi.

Ketähän saa kiittää, että tämä puoli on hoidettu loistavasti? Kaiken takana saattaa olla vain yksi innostuneesti ja tunnollisesti työhönsä suhtautuva ihminen. Ohimennen suunnilleen samat asiat ovat kunnossa varioiden kohdalla. Vaikka teknisesti kyseessä on epäonnistuminen, niin ulkoasun, matkustusmukavuuden taikka sisätilojen toimiviuuden suhteen ei ole mitään valittamiseta. Että tältä osin Helsingissä osataan tehdä asiat niin kuin ne pitääkin tehdä.

Itse olen jotenkin ajatellut, että Tampereen ratikalle tietenkin tehdään aivan samalla tavalla omat pysäkit ja kun täällä raitiotie olisi uusi juttu, oma logo olisi aivan ok. Siitähän sitten voi tulla traditio, jos sitä käytetään seuraavat sata vuotta. Itse toivoisin, että raitioteiden ilmeessä olisi joku muistuma johdinautokauteen: vaunujen väritys voisi esimerkiksi olla täyssininen ja vanhat johdinautojen linjanumerot voisi varata ratikoille. Myöskin keskustan kääntöpaikka voisi olla Pyynikintorilla. Linjatarjontahan olisi väkisinkin epätasapainossa: itään on enemmän linjoja ja liikennettä kuin länteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oikeastaan tämä on Suomessa ongelma vain siksi, että Helsingin metropropaganda on onnistunut pilaamaan raitiotien käsitteen ja samalla omimaan metro-sanan tarkoittamaan vain ja ainoastaan HKL:n oranssinvärisiä vaunuja. Ranskassa tram-sana on paljon suositumpi kuin metro, koska metro yhdistyy Pariisin metroon, joka on sata vuotta vanha ja kuvaa siis jotain vanhanaikaista. Ranskalaiset hävittivät ratikkansa niin tyystin, että ne on unohdettu ja siksi niitä voi lanseerata ja on lanseerattu uutena ja modernina - mitä ne tietenkin ovatkin.


Totta. Ranskassa nykyään tram-sanalla on hyvin positiivinen konnotaatio. Siihen liittyy aina kaupunkitilan valtaaminen autoilta takaisin jalankulkijoille. Siinä mielessä ehkä metro-sanan nappaaminen käyttöön Tampereella voisi olla vähän tarpeetonta. Mutta kun Suomessa ratikasta tulee väistämättä mieleen jotain kolkuttavaa, hidasta ja vanhanaikaista. Kaikki kunnia historialle, mutta jos rakennetaan uutta järjestelmää, niin tämä mielikuva hämää niin päättäjiä kuin kansalaisia. Kaikkein parasta olisi jos olisi jokin uusi dynaaminen ja silti konstailematon, yleismaailmallisesti ymmärrettävä termi tälle "uudelle" liikennemuodolle. Ei siis erisnimi vaan joku jolla samanlaiset järjestelmät voitaisiin tunnistaa muuallakin.

Yksi huomioitava aspekti on, että jos lähijunaliikenne joskus alkaa Tampereen seudulla, raitiotie ja juna voidaan yhdessä brändätä samalla termillä -- olkoon sitten metro tai joku muu. Se antaa kuvan yhtenäisestä liikennejärjestelmästä. Matkustavan asiakkaan kannaltahan ei ole niin merkityksellistä mikä kulkuneuvo on teknisesti, kunhan sillä toteutettava palvelukonsepti on sama koko brändin alla.

Muuten, aikaisemmin esimerkkinä heitettiin Porton metro joka on käytännössä nykyaikainen raitiotie. Näitä on muitakin maailmalla, Ranskassakin Rouen on nimennyt raitiotiensä metroksi, tosin siinä on lyhyt keskustatunneli.




> Mutta jos lähdetään kreikankielisestä alkusanasta, metropolin voi kääntää Suomeksi vaikka seutukeskukseksi.
> 
> Helsingin seudun keskus on Helsinki, Tampereen seudun Tampere, Turun seudun Turku jne. Pirkanmaan metropolissa voi ihan hyvin olla metro-niminen kaupunkiliikennejärjestelmä - joka Helsingin metrosta poiketen on toteutettu nykyaikaisella tekniikalla.


Tämä metropoli on terminä oikea runsaudensarvi. Otan jälleen esimerkkini Ranskasta / ranskasta. Pohjoisranskalainen Lillen kaupunki (se sama jossa on VAL-metro) on noin Tampereen kokoinen asukasluvultaan, jos katsotaan itse kaupunkia. Sen ympärillä on kuitenkin kymmeniä pikkukuntia, jotka muodostavat yhtenäisen yli miljoonan ihmisen suurkaupunkialueen, joka jatkuu vieläpä rajan yli Belgian puolelle katkeamattomana urbaanina mattona. Lille ja joukko näitä naapurikuntia muodostavat yhteisen hallinnollisen kokonaisuuden, sanoisinko suurkunnan, jota kutsutaan nimellä Lille Métropole tai Lille Métropole Communauté Urbaine (aikaisemmin tunnettiin nimellä CUDL = Communauté Urbaine de Lille). (Ranskassa on muutama muukin samalla tavalla hallinnoitu kaupunkialue, mutta Pariisi ei kuulu näihin.)

Arkikielessä puhutaan käsitteestä la métropole lilloise, joka viittaa käsittääkseni suunnilleen samaan alueeseen. Tästä johtaen tulee toisinaan hieman hupaisia lehtiotsikoita ja vastaavia, kun kirjoitetaan "XXXXX en métropole", missä XXXXX voi olla mitä hyvänsä kuten hellettä, työttömyyttä, kävelyretkiä ("flâneries en métropole") tms. Vähän kuin Suomessa sanoisi "pääkaupunkiseudulla paistaa", vaikkei auringolla ole mitään tekemistä hallinnon kanssa.

Se varsinainen hupaisuus tulee siitä, että Ranskassa Pariisista ei ikinä käytetä sanaa métropole, mutta Lillestä käytetään. Pariisi on aina joko Paris, région parisienne, proche banlieu = petite couronne (=sisemmän kehän esikaupungit), grande couronne (=ulommat esikaupungit), banlieu parisienne (=esikaupungit), département 75, bassin parisien (=Pariisin allas, maantieteellis-geologisessa mielessä), Île-de-France (hallinnollisen alueen nimi) tms. Vaikka Suomessa aina kohkataan pääkaupungista ja pääkaupunkiseudusta, en muista juuri kuulleeni Pariisiin viitattavan edes termillä la capitale. Olisiko niin, että sen jälkeen kun Compagnie du Chemin de Fer Métropolitain sai nimensä, ei kukaan ole tainnut enää uudestaan käyttää tuota termiä koko kaupungista...?

Métropole-termillä on myös Ranskassa toinen yleismerkitys. France métropolitaine on vastakohta merentakaisille departementeille ja territorioille, eli käytännössä tarkoittaa sitä Euroopassa sijaisevaa osaa Ranskan valtion maa-alasta, jonka me yleensä Ranskaksi miellämme. Jos uutisissa kerrotaan mitä esim. Guadeloupella tai Martiniquella tapahtuu, niin juttu voi sen jälkeen jatkua "en métropole..." tarkoittaen että sitävastoin emämaassa asiat ovat niin ja niin.

Sama juttu Englannissa: viimeksi kuulin Lontoota kutsuttavan termillä metropolis ironisessa merkityksessä Bertie Woosterin puhuessa Jeevesille. Metropolitan Railway (sittemmin Metropolitan Line) ja Metropolitan Police vahvistavat säännön.

Oikeastaan taitaa olla niin, että todelliset metropolit eivät kauheasti korosta asemaansa tällä sanalla ja wanna-be -metropolit sitten käyttävät sitä sitäkin enemmän.  :Very Happy:  




> Luettuani Jani Hyvärisen kirjoituksen täytyy muistaa tällä kertaa kehua HKL:lää: raitiovaunujen pysäkit ovat todella hyvin toteutettuja. Helsingin ratikat ovat oikeastaan jo toimiva brändi ja sen pysäkit erottuvat hyvin katukuvasta kiitos yhtenäisen visuaalisen ilmeen: vihreät katokset ja raidallinen kiveys. Konsepti on myös hyvin sopeutuva, kun on saatu toteutettua niin isoja pysäkkejä joita voisi kutsua jo asemiksi kuin sitten aivan pieniä, myös fyysisesti hyvin pieneen tilaan ahdettuja. Oikeastaan ainoa mikä puuttuu on oma logo joka voisi olla pysäkkien yhteydessä. Myöskin reittikartta on ihan kelpo.


Kävimme lomalla kerrankin Helsingissä viettämässä hieman vapaa-aikaa, (työmatkoilla ei paljon ehdi ympärille katsella...) ja kiinnitin huomiota samaan asiaan. Pysäkit oli hyvin sopeutettu samaan vihreään kuin itse ratikat. Ja laiturit olivat siistit ja oikealla korkeudella. Oikeastaan olin vähän yllättynyt kuinka hyvä kokonaisuus niistä muodostui. Joitakin asioita tekisin ehkä hieman toisin (mm. lipunmyynnin, sekä modernisoisin linjakartan yms.), mutta toisaalta kyse lienee aika pitkälti makuasioista. Eli ihan huonoksi en haukkuisi, suorastaan kelvolliseksi. Tämän saa ottaa kehuna.  :Smile:  




> Itse olen jotenkin ajatellut, että Tampereen ratikalle tietenkin tehdään aivan samalla tavalla omat pysäkit ja kun täällä raitiotie olisi uusi juttu, oma logo olisi aivan ok. Siitähän sitten voi tulla traditio, jos sitä käytetään seuraavat sata vuotta. Itse toivoisin, että raitioteiden ilmeessä olisi joku muistuma johdinautokauteen: vaunujen väritys voisi esimerkiksi olla täyssininen ja vanhat johdinautojen linjanumerot voisi varata ratikoille. Myöskin keskustan kääntöpaikka voisi olla Pyynikintorilla. Linjatarjontahan olisi väkisinkin epätasapainossa: itään on enemmän linjoja ja liikennettä kuin länteen.


Tässä on ideaa, mutta en osaa vielä sanoa mitä mieltä olen tästä historiallisten yksityiskohtien toistamisesta. Tiettyyn rajaan saakka se lienee pikanttia, mutta sen yli kiusallista ja haitallista. Kyse on kuitenkin jostakin ihan uudesta. Systeemille pitää kyllä saada nimi, logo ja omanlaisensa ilme -- se on selvä. Odottaisin nyt kyllä sen Pyynikintorin kääntöpaikan suhteen hieman: alkuun kannattaisi liikennöidä reippaasti tarpeeksi kauas länteen, kun kerran Pispalan kannaksella ne suurimmat ruuhkat ovat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Löysin Tampereen linja-autoliikennettä käsittelevästä ketjusta mielenkiintoisen 25.8. kirjoitetun pohdinnan, joka jostain syystä ei saanut ansaitsemaansa vastakaikua. Laitan lainauksen tänne ratikkaketjuun:




> Pikaratikka? Miksi ihmeessä haluaisimme sitoa kaavoituksen ja asumisen kapealle väylälle, ja/tai mahdollisten uusien asuinalueiden kohdalla miettiä miten tai mistä kallis rata vedetään? Miksi haluaisimme rakentaa joukkoliikenteen, jonka yksikin pommi tms. häiriötekijä katkaisee tunneiksi ja vaatii huomattavaa työtä korjaamisen vuoksi? Miksi karkottaisimme ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen luota pysäkkimäärän vähennyttyä ja kattavuuden reilusti supistuttua kalliilla järjestelmällä? Meillä on olemassa linja-autoliikenteeseen pohjautuva joukkoliikenne, jota voidaan sopeuttaa sotatilanteeseenkin toimivaksi. Tarvittaessa päivittäin voidaan reittiä ja aikataulua editoida. Tätä ei pysty tekemään kiskoliikenteessä. Eiköhän nyt voitaisi muutenkin tuo kiskoliikenne, joka on aikansa elänyt liikennemuoto, jo vihdoinkin saattaa hautaan?


Raideliikenteessä on omat etunsa ja haittansa. Raideliikenne ei sovi kaikkiin mahdollisiin tarpeisiin ja sen sovittaminen jo valmiiksi rakennettuihin yhdyskuntiin on enemmän tai vähemmän väkinäistä.

Bussiliikenne ei kuitenkaan ole taloudellinen eikä tehokas tilanteessa, jossa tarvitaan jo todellista massakuljetusjärjestelmää. Tampereella tällainen massakuljetusjärjestelmä voisi olla esimerkiksi raitiotie. Myös rautateiden lähiliikenteestä on ollut erilaisia ajatuksia esillä, mutta ilmeisesti ratavarsien maankäyttö ei kovin hyvin tue tällaista liikennettä juuri nyt. Sitävastoin seudullis-maakunnallista taajamajunaliikennettä voi aina miettiä ja lähteä viemään eteen päin.

Mielestäni Tampereen sisäisistä bussilinjoista raskaimmat voitaisiin uudelleenjärjestää raitioteiksi. Nähdäkseni Hervanta olisi yksi luontevimmista raitiotiekaupunginosista. Myös länsipuolella voisi olla kysyntää raitiovaunulinjoille.

On sitten makuasia, kutsuttaisiinko tulevaa järjestelmää raitiotieksi, pikaraitiotieksi, metroksi vai joksinkin muuksi. Tärkeintä on saada aikaan liikennejärjestelmä, jolla saadaan väkeä siirtymään omista autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, ja joka on samalla edeltäjäänsä huomattavasti kustannustehokkaampi ja ekologisempi. Raideliikennepohjainen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on omiaan myös eheyttämään yhdyskuntarakennetta, mikä pidemmän päälle vähentää energiankulutusta, päästöjä sekä mahdollistaa monenlaiset säästöt esimerkiksi kunnallisteknisissä investoinneissa ja ylläpitotoiminnoissa.

Raitiotien rakentaminen vaatii rahalliset panostuksensa. Pitäisi olla itsestäänselvyys, että valtio lähtisi hankkeeseen mukaan omalla osuudellaan. Pidän täysin mahdollisena, että Tampereen kaupunki ja valtiovalta yhdessä lähtisivät toteuttamaan kaupunkiin modernia, käyttäjäystävällistä ja tehokasta raitiotiejärjestelmää. Itse näen järjestelmän pääosin Tampereen sisäisenä järjestelmänä ehkä mahdollista Vuoreksen jatko-osuutta lukuun ottamatta. Naapurien ottaminen mukaan kirjavoittaisi myös intressipiirejä ja vastustajien ääni uhkaisi saada tarpeettoman suuren ylivallan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Löysin Tampereen linja-autoliikennettä käsittelevästä ketjusta mielenkiintoisen 25.8. kirjoitetun pohdinnan, joka jostain syystä ei saanut ansaitsemaansa vastakaikua. Laitan lainauksen tänne ratikkaketjuun:...


Minusta Admiral Observerin viesti henkii 1960-lukulaisia käsityksiä ja luuloja joukkoliikenteestä, joka parhaimmillaan jotenkin muistuttaa yksityisautoilua. Rattivaunu jo viestissään oikaisikin näitä käsityksiä oikealla tavalla perustuen noin 40 vuoden kokemukseen.

Admiralin puolustukseksi sanottakoon, että hänen käsityksilleen toki löytyy tukea Suomesta, jossa olosuhteiden seurauksena joukkoliikenne ja erityisesti raideliikenne ei juuri ole kehittynyt siitä, mitä 1960-luvulla päätettiin tehdä. Nämä ovat niitä todellisia Suomen erikoisolosuhteita suhteessa muuhun Eeurooppaan: yksi ainoa kaupunkiraideliikenteen kaupunki, joka kerralla pani kaiken uusiksi ja joka ei sitten laajentanut tai uusinut mitään seuraavien vuosikymmenten aikana.




> Pikaratikka? Miksi ihmeessä haluaisimme sitoa kaavoituksen ja asumisen kapealle väylälle, ja/tai mahdollisten uusien asuinalueiden kohdalla miettiä miten tai mistä kallis rata vedetään?


Jos näin tarvitsee pohtia, raitiotie on ymmärretty väärin. Kieltämättä tällainen ajatus Suomessa helposti syntyy, koska käsitteenä pikaraitiotie on täällä pyritty rinnastamaan metroksi. Näin tehtiin RaideYVA:ssa ja Tampereen ensimmäisissä ratikkasuunnitelmissa oli samaa henkeä.




> On sitten makuasia, kutsuttaisiinko tulevaa järjestelmää raitiotieksi, pikaraitiotieksi, metroksi vai joksinkin muuksi. Tärkeintä on saada aikaan liikennejärjestelmä, jolla saadaan väkeä siirtymään omista autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, ja joka on samalla edeltäjäänsä huomattavasti kustannustehokkaampi ja ekologisempi.


Juuri näin, ja tämä on ollut Tampereella liikenteestä vastuullisten virkamiesten lähtökohtana. Tampere on ollut siitä erikoinen tapaus, että yleensä virkamiehet vastustavat ja poliitikot haluavat, mutta Tampereella on ollut enemminkin päin vastoin. Vastuulliset virkamiehet ovat kuitenkin kyenneet näkemään pitkälle eteenpäin. Tulevien ongelmien ymmärtäminen ei näytä luonnistuvan poliitikoilta yhtä hyvin.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Admiral Observerin puheet ovat siinä määrin liioiteltuja, että niihin on hauska vastata.




> Miksi ihmeessä haluaisimme sitoa kaavoituksen ja asumisen kapealle väylälle, ja/tai mahdollisten uusien asuinalueiden kohdalla miettiä miten tai mistä kallis rata vedetään?


Myös bussiliikenne onnistuu vain jos sen väylä suunnitellaan kaavoituksen yhteydessä. Bussiliikenne, joka sovitetaan sille suunnittelemattomaan ympäristöön, houkuttelee vähän käyttäjiä ja aiheuttaa korkeat liikennöintikustannukset.

Bussiliikenteen vaikutussäde on pienempi kuin raideliikenteen.

Raitioliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen tarvitseman väylän kustannus on uutta aluetta rakentaessa likimain sama.




> Miksi karkottaisimme ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen luota pysäkkimäärän vähennyttyä ja kattavuuden reilusti supistuttua (...)


Tämähän ei pidä lainkaan paikkaansa Tampereen osalta. Suunniteltu pikaraitiotie ei vähennä joukkoliikenteen kattavuutta, eikä sitä ole suunniteltu liityntäliikennejärjestelmäksi. Bussiliikenteen ja raitioliikenteen välille on suunniteltu työnjako, jossa raitioliikenne hoitaa suuret matkustajavirrat keskustan ja suurten lähiöiden välillä ja bussiliikenne muut alueet. Joukkoliikenteen kattavuus ei vähene, mutta laatutaso paranee. 




> Tarvittaessa päivittäin voidaan reittiä ja aikataulua editoida. Tätä ei pysty tekemään kiskoliikenteessä.


Onneksi ei voi. Bussiliikenteen jatkuvat reitti- ja aikataulumuutokset ovat yksi syy, miksi sitä ei käytetä. Bussiliikenteessäkin on tyypillistä, että vetovoimaiset runkolinjat toimivat pitkään samankaltaisina.




> Eiköhän nyt voitaisi muutenkin tuo kiskoliikenne, joka on aikansa elänyt liikennemuoto, jo vihdoinkin saattaa hautaan?.


Tämä argumentti on täysin paikkansapitämätön. Sekä kaupunkien välisessä että kaupunkien henkilöliikenteessä kiskoliikenne on "länsimaailmassa" kasvava kulkumuoto verrattuna erityisesti linja-autoliikenteeseen ja useissa tapauksissa myös henkilöautoliikenteeseen.




> Miksi haluaisimme rakentaa joukkoliikenteen, jonka yksikin pommi tms. häiriötekijä katkaisee tunneiksi ja vaatii huomattavaa työtä korjaamisen vuoksi? Meillä on olemassa linja-autoliikenteeseen pohjautuva joukkoliikenne, jota voidaan sopeuttaa sotatilanteeseenkin toimivaksi.


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoisen surrealistinen argumentti. 

Ensinnäkin: miksi nykyisessä tilanteessa Suomessa terrorin tai sodan uhan pitäisi olla hallitseva peruste joukkoliikennemuodon valinnalle? 

Toisekseen: kommentoija unohtaa lahjakkaasti sen, että kriisitilanteessa - ja ilmankin kriisiä - fossiilisten polttoaineiden ja raaka-aineiden (mm. kumin) saanti on olennaisempi ongelma kuin mahdollisen osumatilanteen hankaluudet. Kannattaa muistaa, että sekä ensimmäisen että toisen maailmansodan aikana sekä Suomessa että muualla Euroopassa nimenomaan raitiotiet pystyttiin pitämään liikenteessä aikana, jona linja-autoliikenteen tarvitsemat polttoaine- ja raaka-aineresurssit sekä itse vaunut ohjattiin tuolloin tähdellisempään käyttöön.

----------


## ultrix

Sivuutan kokonaan keskustelun liikenteen järjestämisperusteista, keskityn lähinnä yhteen kappaleeseen.




> Pikaratikka? Miksi ihmeessä haluaisimme sitoa kaavoituksen ja asumisen kapealle väylälle, ja/tai mahdollisten uusien asuinalueiden kohdalla miettiä miten tai mistä kallis rata vedetään?  Miksi haluaisimme rakentaa joukkoliikenteen, jonka yksikin pommi tms. häiriötekijä katkaisee tunneiksi ja vaatii huomattavaa työtä korjaamisen vuoksi? Miksi karkottaisimme ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen luota pysäkkimäärän vähennyttyä ja kattavuuden reilusti supistuttua kalliilla järjestelmällä? Meillä on olemassa linja-autoliikenteeseen pohjautuva joukkoliikenne, jota voidaan sopeuttaa sotatilanteeseenkin toimivaksi. Tarvittaessa päivittäin voidaan reittiä ja aikataulua editoida. Tätä ei pysty tekemään kiskoliikenteessä. Eiköhän nyt voitaisi muutenkin tuo kiskoliikenne, joka on aikansa elänyt liikennemuoto, jo vihdoinkin saattaa hautaan?


Siksi ihmeessä haluaisimme sitoa kaavoituksen ja asumisen kapealle väylälle, koska näin saadaan taatusti taloudellinen joukkoliikennelinja, joka houkuttelisi puoleensa kaikki autottomuudesta kiinnostuneet ihmiset. Autoilijat voisivat jatkaa omakotimattoelämäänsä vastaisuudessakin.

Inhimillisessä mittakaavassa on toki toimittava kaavoitettaessa uusia alueita radan varteen, ja pyrittävä ensiksi muodostamaan jo olemassaolevista alueista helminauhat. Esimerkiksi Lentävänniemestä Pispalanharjun kautta keskustaan, ja sieltä Kalevan ja Kissanmaan kautta Hervantaan ja Vuorekseen kulkeva raitiotie yhdistäisi Tampereen tärkeimmät kohteet, mm. Hermian, jäähallin, TAYSin ja TAMKin alueen, molemmat yliopistokampukset, Tullin alueen, Särkänniemen ja Lielahden unohtamatta kymmenientuhansien ihmisten koteja. Eli rakennetaan ennemmin Vuoreksia kuin Hervantoja  enemmän tiiviitä, porvoomaisia pikkukaupunkeja kivijalkakauppoineen ja kävelykatuineen, vähemmän massiivisia betonikolosseja asvalttiviidakkoineen.

Niin, ja voihan pommilla katkaista käytännössä bussiliikenteenkin. Esimerkiksi Hämeensillan räjäyttäminen saisi koko kaupungin liikenteen sekaisin, poikkeusreittiä ruuhkasumpussa jumittavat onnikat eivät paljoa lohduttaisi. Omalla väylällään kulkeva ratikka pystyisi kuitenkin vielä kulkemaan Lentävänniemestä Keskustorille ja Koskipuistosta Vuorekseen ja Hervantaan. Koskipuiston ja Keskustorin välillä pääsee aika montaa kävelysiltaa pitkin yli. Jos taas tapahtuu vähemmänkin dramaattinen raitiotien katkeaminen syystä tai toisesta, voidaan silti liikennöidä kumpaakin puolta katkopaikkaa erikseen ja järjestää näiden paikkojen välinen liikenne yhdellä tai kahdella joka tapauksessa varalla seisovalla bussilla.

Pysäkkimäärän väheneminen voi optimitilanteessa jopa tuoda lisää matkustajia. Keskustassa ja linjan päissä on syytä pitää hyvin tiheä (bussimainen) pysäkkiväli, jotta kävelymatkat pysyvät kohtuullisina, mutta pikaosuuksilla metromaisempi pysäkkiväli on viisaampi ratkaisu. Pysäkit tulee aina sijoittaa solmukohtiin ja kaupunginosien keskeisiin kohtiin, esimerkiksi marketin eteen, eikä yli puolen kilometrin pysäkkivälejä tule tiiviissä maankäytössä olla.

Raitiotie, pika tai ei, ei vähennä yhtään joukkoliikenneverkoston kattavuutta. Liityntäliikennejärjestelmää ei ole pakko rakentaa, raitiotie pärjää omillaankin. Kun raitiotie on vuosikymmenet, jopa vuosisadat samassa paikassa, ihmiset tuntevat reitin ja voivat luottavaisin mielin asua sen varrella autottomina. Jos olisi tarvittaessa päivittäin vaihtuva bussilinja, olisi kynnys oman auton ostamiseen varmuuden vuoksi pienempi. Ja kun kynnys on ylitetty, laskee myös sen auton käytön kynnys hyvin paljon.

Bussiliikenne Tampereen kuormitetuimmilla reiteillä on jo aikansa elänyt käytäntö. Taloudellisinta olisi muuttaa pitkällä tähtäimellä kaikki ruuhka-aikaan 10 minuutin välein tuulilasikuormassa liikennöivät linjat raitioteiksi. 5 min vuoroväli alkaa olla jo tuhlausta yhdellä linjalla, sen sijaan esimerkiksi Pispalan valtatiellä, jossa monet linjat eri haaroista yhtyvät yhdeksi rungoksi, nykyinen vuoromäärä on hyvinkin perusteltua. Osan linjoista voisi kuitenkin siirtää Paasikiventielle bussikaistojen tultua, etenkin seutulinjat.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse toivoisin, että raitioteiden ilmeessä olisi joku muistuma johdinautokauteen: vaunujen väritys voisi esimerkiksi olla täyssininen ja vanhat johdinautojen linjanumerot voisi varata ratikoille. Myöskin keskustan kääntöpaikka voisi olla Pyynikintorilla. Linjatarjontahan olisi väkisinkin epätasapainossa: itään on enemmän linjoja ja liikennettä kuin länteen.


Vaunujen väritykseen en tahdo ottaa kantaa sen kummemmin, mutta jos TKL:stä suunnitellaan liikennöitsijää, voisi nykyinen sinisten bussien värimaailma olla kohdallaan myös raitiovaunuissa, kuten kaikissa pikaraitiotieprojektin havainnekuvissa on käytetty. Toisaalta raitiovaunulle sopisi myös aivan eri väritys, ja rollikoiden väritys sinisellä + keltainen täytevärinä voisi olla myös toimiva väritys raitiovaunuihin.

Linjanumeroista sen verran, että itse pitäisin numerot yksinomaan bussiliikenteen käytössä, ja raideliikennettä varten lanseeraisin linjakirjaimet. Alkuvaiheessa raitiotien päätepysäkki lännessä lienee Amuri, mutta Lentävänniemen linjan ja lähijunalinjan avattua muodostaisin raideliikenteestä seuraavanlaisen linjakokonaisuuden:

Linja A: Pyynikintori-Hervanta-Vuores
Linja B: Lentävänniemi-Hervanta
Linja C: Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä

Pyynikintorilla päätepysäkki olisi Puutarhakadun länsipäässä, nykyisen Pyynikintorin grillikioskin takana (torin ja makasiinin välissä). Tämä paikka olisi siitä hyvä, että päälinjan varteen ei tarvitsisi tehdä kuin reilu korttelin verran, ehkä 150 metriä uutta raidetta, Pyynikintorin haara kohtaisi Lentävänniemen haaran jo Kortelahdenkadun ja Puutarhakadun risteyksessä. Suunnittelupäällikkö Reijo Väliharjun mukaan Vuorekseen päättyvä linja alkaisi jo Keskustorilta, mutta en oikein jaksa uskoa, että ratikka vaihtaisi suuntaa keskellä vilkasta toria, muun raitioliikenteen häiriintyessä. Parempi tehdä oma pieni pätkä lisäraidetta Pyynikintorille, joka kuitenkin on joukkoliikenneterminaali.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Linjanumeroista sen verran, että itse pitäisin numerot yksinomaan bussiliikenteen käytössä, ja raideliikennettä varten lanseeraisin linjakirjaimet. Alkuvaiheessa raitiotien päätepysäkki lännessä lienee Amuri, mutta Lentävänniemen linjan ja lähijunalinjan avattua muodostaisin raideliikenteestä seuraavanlaisen linjakokonaisuuden:
> 
> Linja A: Pyynikintori-Hervanta-Vuores
> Linja B: Lentävänniemi-Hervanta
> Linja C: Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä


Kuulostaa varsin OK:lta. Jos joskus saadaan yhtenäinen selkeä ja hyvä linjakartta, linjat voidaan merkitä kaikki samankaltaisella viivalla, mutta numero tai kirjain kertoo liikennevälineen. Sillä tavoin järjestelmä näyttäisi yhdeltä kokonaisuudelta, mutta ei piilottaisi liikennevälinettä itsetarkoituksellisesti.

Mutta yksi asia tulee vielä mieleen: onko pakko nimetä linjat loogisesti järjestyksessä A, B ja C vai olisiko matkustajan kannalta helpompi, jos olisikin näin:

Linja V: Pyynikintori-Hervanta-Vuores
Linja L: Lentävänniemi-Hervanta
Linja N: Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä

Eihän tuo täysin loogista ole, mutta olisi helpompi muistaa. Eihän Helsingin lähiliikennejuniakaan ole nimetty aakkosjärjestyksessä. Lisäksi kunhan linjoja tulee lisää ja jos niihin linjoihin tulee muutoksia, ei tule eteen sellaista tilannetta, että linjakoodijärjestelmän sisäisen logiikan säilyttämiseksi täytyy tehdä radikaaleja muutoksia, jotka sitten rasittavat matkustajan muistia. Samoin tässä olisi se (marginaalinen) etu, että kun loogista järjestystä ei olisi, sillä järjestyksellä ei ilmaistaisi piilevää preferenssiä joko Itä- tai Länsi-Tampereen suuntaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linja V: Pyynikintori-Hervanta-Vuores
> Linja L: Lentävänniemi-Hervanta
> Linja N: Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä


Minusta tähän kirjainten käyttöön liittyy yksi piilevä haitallinen logiikka: Ajatus siitä, että näitä kirjainlinjoja on vain vähän.

Hesassa oli 100 vuotta sitten kirjaimia ratikkalinjoilla juuri tuolla periaatteella, että kirjain kuvasi jotenkin määränpäätä. Kirjaimista on luovuttu, ja yksi pätevä syy siihen on tuon logiikan rajallisuus. Se ei salli kahta merkittävää paikannimeä samalla alkukirjaimella ja toimivaksi linjatunnuksena. Siksi esim. Leppävaaraan ajavat paikallisjunat ovat nyt A-junia.

Numerot ovat neutraalimpia ja rajattomampia. Minusta on ollut hyvin looginen käytäntö joissain vierailemissani kaupungeissa, että raitioteiden numerot ovat pienestä päästä ja esikaupungeissa raitioliikenteeseen liittyvät bussilinjojen numerot tavallaan näiden jatkeita. Esim. siten, että jos Hervantaan pääsee ratikalla 2, Hervannassa ja lähiympäristössä liikkuvat bussilinjat 20, 21, 22, 23 jne, joilla on yhteys raitiolinjaan 2. Näistä vaikka 20 voi ajaa lähelle keskustaa hieman eri reittiä kuin ratikka (vaikka 20 Kalevankangasta ja 2 ajaa Itsenäisyydenkadun kautta).

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta tähän kirjainten käyttöön liittyy yksi piilevä haitallinen logiikka: Ajatus siitä, että näitä kirjainlinjoja on vain vähän.
> 
> Hesassa oli 100 vuotta sitten kirjaimia ratikkalinjoilla juuri tuolla periaatteella, että kirjain kuvasi jotenkin määränpäätä. Kirjaimista on luovuttu, ja yksi pätevä syy siihen on tuon logiikan rajallisuus. Se ei salli kahta merkittävää paikannimeä samalla alkukirjaimella ja toimivaksi linjatunnuksena. Siksi esim. Leppävaaraan ajavat paikallisjunat ovat nyt A-junia.


Olet oikeassa. Tosin Tampereen pikaratikan tapauksessa sellaiset n. 26 aakkosta kyllä varmaan riittäisivät, vaikka olisi kuinka optimisti linjaston tulevasta koosta. Pointtini oli, että kun linjoja on vähän, ne voitaisiin nimetä jotenkin loogisilla kirjaimilla. Näistä muodostuisi linjaston perusrunko ja pitkäikäisin osa. Kun linjoja tulisi lisää niin sitten täytyisi turvautua "epäloogisiin" kirjaimiin suhteessa paikannimiin. Mutta se ei poistaisi jo kerran saavutettua hyötyä siitä, että nuo alkuperäiset linjat olisivat edelleen helpompia muistaa. Ja jos kirjaimia ei käytettäisi järjestyksessä, voitaisiin kulloinkin poimia sopivin kirjain käyttöön.

Numeroissa on kyllä etunsa ja bussiliikenteen kaltaisiin suuriin linjastoihin ne kyllä sopivat paremmin kuin kirjaimet. Mutta kirjaimet ovat yksilöllisempiä ja helpommin muistettavissa tai brändättävissä markkinointitarkoituksiin. Niillä on luonnetta -- varsinkin jos valinta on perustunut johonkin muuhun aspektiin kuin aakkosjärjestykseen. Minulla ei ole lopullista mielipidettä kummankaan lähestymistavan paremmuudesta, mutta yritän ainakin herätellä keskustelua siitä voisiko tähän nimeämiseen löytyä muitakin kuin puhtaan teknokraattisia vaihtoehtoja.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulla ei ole lopullista mielipidettä kummankaan lähestymistavan paremmuudesta, mutta yritän ainakin herätellä keskustelua siitä voisiko tähän nimeämiseen löytyä muitakin kuin puhtaan teknokraattisia vaihtoehtoja.


Ymmärrän hyvin ajatuksesi. Aluksi SVR:n vetureilla kuten monissa muissakin maissa oli nimet. Britit ylläpitivät sitä käytäntöä vielä höyrykauden jälkeenkin! Finnairin koneilla oli nimiä ja ei ole monta vuotta, kun näin jollain bussifirmalla nimettyjä busseja.

Ehkäpä asian ydin onkin siinä, että tällainen brändäys pitäisi osata sovittaa nykyaikaisiin olosuhteisiin. Autoteollisuus (valitettavasti) on minusta onnistunut tässä sekoittamalla nimiä ja malleja sekä niihin sitten sopivalla tavalla numeroita, joilla myös on jokin automyyntiä ja ihmisten ostohalua kiihoittava viesti. Ja kaikki tämä tehdään massamarkkinoilla, joten määrä ei ole brändäyksen este.

Jos joukkoliikennettä ajatellaan, niin ehkä yksittäinen linja ei ole ollenkaan oikea brändiksi tehtävä asia, vaan jotain muuta. Helsinki on itse asiassa onnistunut oivallisesti luomaan brändin metrostaan. Ihmiset uskovat siihen eivätkä välitä sen huonoista puolista. Vaan ne on itse asiassa käännetty eduiksi. On erittäin ovelaa, että vaikka metron liityntäliikenne huonontaa joukkoliikenteen palvelua, se saa ihmiset vain uskomaan, että metro on siunaus ja bussit ovat surkeutta. Siitä huolimatta, että jos tapahtuisi kuten brändin mukaan on periaatteessa pitäisi olla eli bussit katoaisivat, 2/3 kaupunkilaisista saisi kävellä kilometrikaupalla koteihinsa sen jumalaisen metron vuoksi.

Eikä tämä ole sattumaa, vaan asia, joka ymmärrettiin ja johon panostettiin alusta saakka. Metron luonnissa olivat muotoilijat ja graafinen suunnittelu sekä viestinnän suunnittelu mukana alusta alkaen. Ja se oli lähes täysin ennenkuulumatonta joukkoliikenteen historiassa Suomessa.

Ja oikeastaan lähes ainutlaatuista myös metron jälkeen. Jos mietin, niin mieleeni ei tule kuin Expressbuss ja VR Oy:n osin haparoiva brändäys, jolla kuitenkin Pendolinojen myötä on kirkastettu yrityskuvaa reippaasti puukorisista putkisohvavaunuista.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos joukkoliikennettä ajatellaan, niin ehkä yksittäinen linja ei ole ollenkaan oikea brändiksi tehtävä asia, vaan jotain muuta. Helsinki on itse asiassa onnistunut oivallisesti luomaan brändin metrostaan. [...] Eikä tämä ole sattumaa, vaan asia, joka ymmärrettiin ja johon panostettiin alusta saakka. Metron luonnissa olivat muotoilijat ja graafinen suunnittelu sekä viestinnän suunnittelu mukana alusta alkaen. Ja se oli lähes täysin ennenkuulumatonta joukkoliikenteen historiassa Suomessa.


Ehkä näinkin. Joukkoliikennevälineelle tai koko joukkoliikenteelle pitää ensin kehittää selkeä kokonaisidentiteetti tai sateenvarjobrändi. Yksittäisellä linjalla harvemmin voi olla itsenäistä identiteettiä, jos kohta on tällaistakin nähty, vrt. Jokeri, Heathrow Express tms. Tietty erottuvuus on kuitenkin pelkkä etu silloin kun uutta yhteyttä lanseerataan, esim. tyyliin "*Nyt A-junalla Leppävaaraan kerran 10 minuutissa!*" versus "*Nyt bussilla 16 Lentävänniemestä Keskussairaalaan kerran 10 minuutissa!*". Ehkä tämä on katsojan silmässä, mutta minusta tässä on selkeä ero kirjaintunnuksen eduksi. Eikä se johdu pelkästään siitä että toinen on juna ja toinen bussi.

Voi mennä vähän toistoksi, mutta olin keväällä aika vaikutettu siitä, miten homma oli hoidettu New Yorkissa. Vaikka metro on yksi maailman mutkikkaimpia erillisine express- ja paikallislinjoineen, nykyään käytössä oleva linjojen värikoodaus ja linjakirjaimet yhdessä muodostavat yllättävän helposti hallittavan kokonaisuuden: kun kirjain -- tai NY:n tapauksessa vaihtoehtoisesti yksittäinen numero -- on oikeanvärisessä ympyrässä, se on enemmän kuin pelkkä kirjain tai linja: minusta se on jo puoli-itsenäinen brändi, jolla on oma luonne ja tunnelma. (Olen muuten näkevinäni jotain hyvin samantapaista Helsingin lähiliikennejunien reittidiagrammissa, vaikka toteutus onkin jossain mielessä hieman kömpelömpi. Ettei vaan olisi otettu esimerkkiä ulkomailta?  :Wink:  )

Lontoon metrolinjoillakin on kaikilla selvästi oma luonteensa, esim. Bakerloo, Piccadilly ja Central Line tuntuvat kaikki ihan erilaisilta subjektiivisesti vaikka objektiivisesti kaikki ovat periaatteessa samanlaisia syviä "tuubilinjoja".

Toki Pariisissakin linjoilla on jossain määrin eroja historiasta johtuen, mutta siellä yhtenäinen täysin matemaattis-looginen numerointi häivyttää luonne-eroja ja korostaa samanlaisuutta.

Mutta tuo on hyvä havainto, että Helsingin metro on suomalaisen joukkoliikennemarkkinoinnin paras ilmentymä. Miksei samoja oppeja ole sovellettu sittemmin mihinkään muuhun hankkeeseen?




> Ja oikeastaan lähes ainutlaatuista myös metron jälkeen. Jos mietin, niin mieleeni ei tule kuin Expressbuss ja VR Oy:n osin haparoiva brändäys, jolla kuitenkin Pendolinojen myötä on kirkastettu yrityskuvaa reippaasti puukorisista putkisohvavaunuista.


VR ja Expressbus tuntuvat oikeansuuntaisilta hankkeilta -- mutta riittämättömiltä. Rohkeus on loppunut kesken.

Pendolino olisi hyvä, jos se oikeasti olisi luotettava, systemaattisesti huomattavasti nopeampi kuin IC ja jos kyseessä olisi joku oikeasti hieman erilainen palvelukonsepti (vaikka talousuutisia, saariston herkkuja esitteleviä dokumentteja ja ankkapiirrettyjä niissä monitoreissa pyörimässä lentokonetyyliin, pehmeämpi yleisvalaistus ja edes vähän tekstiiliä seinäpinnoissa ja katossa vaimentamassa kaikuja ja pehmentämässä tunnelmaa).

Ja Ranskan TGV:stä voisi ottaa oppia ainakin siinä, millaisella ammattiylpeydellä konduktööri kuuluttaa matkustajat tervetulleiksi junaan ja esittelee käytössä olevat palvelut: minua jaksaa kerta toisensa jälkeen hymyilyttää, kuinka ennen lähtöä kuulutetaan ylpeydestä hehkuvalla äänellä tyyliin "Tervetuloa tämän meidän xxx:ään matkalla olevan TGV:mme kyytiin. Varokaa hetken kuluttua tapahtuvaa ovien automaattista sulkeutumista. SNCF:n henkilökunta toivottaa teille oikein hyvää matkaa." (Tms.). Älkää ymmärtäkö väärin, VR:n toisinaan rennot mutta välillä niukkapuheiset konduktöörit ovat usein varsin miellyttäviä, mutta niinä harvoina kertoina kun on ollut oikein sujuvapuheinen sekä kaunista suomea että sujuvia vieraita kieliä kuulutuksissa itse puhuva konduktööri, joka on oikeasti itse esitellyt kaikki junan palvelut ja pysähdyspaikat asiallisesti, olen melkein liikuttunut siitä kuinka fiksua väkeä nykyään palkataan. Pieni vitsi silloin tällöin ei ole paha, mutta jatkuva vitsinvääntäminen aiheesta kuin aiheesta -- varsinkin myöhästymistapauksessa -- on rasittavaa jos itse haluaa vain päästä A:sta B:hen.

Expressbus on kovasti olevinaan jotenkin "enemmän kuin pikavuoro". Kalusto on hyvää ja ainakin Paunulla myös asiakaspalvelu kuulutuksia myöten sujuu usein (ei ihan aina tosin, siis jos kuljettaja on tiukasti we-speak-Finnish-only -tyyppinen) varsin mallikkaasti. Mutta jotain spesiaalia puuttuu. Esimerkiksi se, että verkosto ihan oikeasti esitettäisiin kokonaisena liikennejärjestelmänä. Tai että liput voisi ostaa jotenkin muuten kuin tavalliselta Matkahuollon kassalta tai kuljettajalta. Tai että matkan aikana oikeasti olisi jotain pientä lisäarvoa saatavilla: pelkkä mehutetrajääkaappi bussin edessä ei ehkä ihan vaikuta lisäarvolta. Ja istuintaskujen asiakaslehti ilmestyy harvoin, on ohut läystäke eikä oikeastaan vaikuta miltään muulta kuin köyhältä mainokselta. Tai miksipä ei monitorissa voisi saman tien esittää matkan kulkua tai jotain pientä viihdettä?

Enpä tiedä. Nuo nyt olivat vähän heittoja. Jotain puuttuu ja sen mukana lisäarvo, mutta mitä tuo jokin on, sitä pitäisi varmaan analysoida vähän tarkemmin.

----------


## ultrix

> nykyään käytössä oleva linjojen värikoodaus ja linjakirjaimet yhdessä muodostavat yllättävän helposti hallittavan kokonaisuuden: kun kirjain -- tai NY:n tapauksessa vaihtoehtoisesti yksittäinen numero -- on oikeanvärisessä ympyrässä, se on enemmän kuin pelkkä kirjain tai linja: minusta se on jo puoli-itsenäinen brändi, jolla on oma luonne ja tunnelma.


Jos Tampereen "metrossa" linjat olisivat kytketty väreihin, esimerkiksi linjat *A*, *B* ja *C*, sama brändäysperiaate toteutuisi.




> Ja Ranskan TGV:stä voisi ottaa oppia ainakin siinä, millaisella ammattiylpeydellä konduktööri kuuluttaa matkustajat tervetulleiksi junaan ja esittelee käytössä olevat palvelut: minua jaksaa kerta toisensa jälkeen hymyilyttää, kuinka ennen lähtöä kuulutetaan ylpeydestä hehkuvalla äänellä tyyliin "Tervetuloa tämän meidän xxx:ään matkalla olevan TGV:mme kyytiin. Varokaa hetken kuluttua tapahtuvaa ovien automaattista sulkeutumista. SNCF:n henkilökunta toivottaa teille oikein hyvää matkaa." (Tms.).


Niin, kippareille tulisi täydennyskoulutuksessa tähdentää aktiivista asiakaspalvelua. Olenpa kerran istunut taajamajunassa Tampereelta Viialaan, jossa kipparimme kuulutti TGV-tyyliin matkustajat tervetulleiksi kolmella kielellä, ja rohkaisi kysymään lisätietoja konduktööriltä aivan, kuten seuraavassa lainauspätkässä kuvailit.  :Razz:  




> Älkää ymmärtäkö väärin, VR:n toisinaan rennot mutta välillä niukkapuheiset konduktöörit ovat usein varsin miellyttäviä, mutta niinä harvoina kertoina kun on ollut oikein sujuvapuheinen sekä kaunista suomea että sujuvia vieraita kieliä kuulutuksissa itse puhuva konduktööri, joka on oikeasti itse esitellyt kaikki junan palvelut ja pysähdyspaikat asiallisesti, olen melkein liikuttunut siitä kuinka fiksua väkeä nykyään palkataan.


Ja jotenkin tuntuu, että kyseessä on ollut tasan sama konduktööri, kuin Viialan matkallani. Taitaapa ko. asiakaspalveluhenkilö seurata tätä foorumiakin...  :Wink:

----------


## Jykke

> Kysymyspatteriini tuli vastaus Kansalaiskioskissa.


Vielä tähän palatakseni, niin hienon kyselyn järjestit. Sain vastauksia itseänikin askarruttaneisiin kysymyksiin, kuten esimerkiksi länsi-Hervannan ratikkayhteyteen sekä syyhyn miksei rautatieaseman tunnelista voisi ratikalla mennä. Toivotaan hommalle myötätuulta. Jospa innostuttaisiin Tampereella rakentamaan ratikkayhteys Vuorekseen jo asuntomessuihin mennessä :Wink:

----------


## Jussi

> Ja oikeastaan lähes ainutlaatuista myös metron jälkeen. Jos mietin, niin mieleeni ei tule kuin Expressbuss ja VR Oy:n osin haparoiva brändäys, jolla kuitenkin Pendolinojen myötä on kirkastettu yrityskuvaa reippaasti puukorisista putkisohvavaunuista.


Minun mielestäni myös Jokerin brändäys on onnistunut YTV:ltä vähintäänkin kohtalaisesti. Jokerin reittikartoissakin on ymmärretty, ettei se ole niin merkittävää missä linja kulkee tarkalleen kartalla, vaan se mitä pysäkkejä linjalla on ja missä järjestyksessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun mielestäni myös Jokerin brändäys on onnistunut YTV:ltä vähintäänkin kohtalaisesti.


Oikeassa olet. Tosin olen vähän skeptinen sikäli, että uskon 550:n kysynnän johtuvan enimmäkseen muusta kuin brändäyksestä. Linjahan aloitti tavallisella kalustolla ja ilman ihmeellisempiä pysäkkijärjestelyitä ja saavutti heti suuremman suosion kuin mihin vuorojen kapasiteetilla oli varauduttu. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että brändäys oli hyvä asia. Sehän takaa nyt mm. sen, että linjaa ajetaan uusilla autoilla. Siniset pysäkit ovat myös käytännössä tarpeen viestimässä siitä, millä pysäkeillä 550 pysähtyy.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Kun Hämeenkadun alle aletaan louhia parkkiluolia olisi syytä samalla varata sinne väylä pikaratikalle. Koska ratikka ei mahdu VR:n kiskoille asemalle, kannattaa se linjata Itsenäisyydenkadun päästä Metsolle tai Pyynikintorille asti maanalaisena. Se että Tampellan alue ei jää tässä linjauksessa ratikan ulkopuolelle ei juurikaan haittaa, kun kyseisen alueen joukkoliikennekysyntä on tälläkin hetkellä luokkaa linja 32.  

Muutenkin Ratikka kannattaisi toteuttaa itsenäisenä hankkeena erossa VR:n kiskoista. Näin voisi hankkia tarkoituksenmukaista kalustoa, vetää radan sinne missä on tarvetta ja ajaa tarpeeksi tiheillä vuoroväleillä.

Lopuksi vielä edelliseen asiaan täysin liittymätön kommentti pitkästä tunnelista. Jos se kerran pitää toteuttaa, niin miksei sitä vedetä suoraan Nokian moottoritielle asti. Näin saataisiin lisää arvokasta rantarakennusmaata, jonka hankkiminen tunnelihankkeen perinmäinen tarkoitus muutenkin on vaikka sitä liikennehankkeeksi tituleerataan.

----------


## vompatti

> Koska ratikka ei mahdu VR:n kiskoille asemalle, kannattaa se linjata Itsenäisyydenkadun päästä Metsolle tai Pyynikintorille asti maanalaisena.


Mielenkiintoinen perustelu. "VR:n kiskoja" ei kulje Itsenäisyydenkadun tai Hämeenkadun rinnalla, joten se, että ratikalle ei riitä raidekapasiteettia asemalla, ei ole peruste maanalaiselle raitiotielle. Aseman edessä olisi hyvin tilaa ratikkapysäkille, ei raitiovaunu välttämättä tarvitse kokonaista raidetta.

Hämeenkadun sulkeminen saastuttavilta autoilta ja sen muuttaminen raitiotiekaduksi mahdollistaisi viimeinkin Hämeenkadun kattamisen ja kunnollisten pyöräilykaistojen tekemisen. Ei Hämeenkadulla mikään pakko ole autoilla ajaa; Satakunnankatu, Puutarhakatu ja Kauppakatu sopivat autoileville asiakkaille.




> Muutenkin Ratikka kannattaisi toteuttaa itsenäisenä hankkeena erossa VR:n kiskoista. Näin voisi hankkia tarkoituksenmukaista kalustoa, vetää radan sinne missä on tarvetta ja ajaa tarpeeksi tiheillä vuoroväleillä.


Hienosti kirjoitettu Ratikka isolla alkukirjaimella! Estääkö valtion rataverkon käyttö tarkoituksenmukaisen kaluston hankinnan? Yhteensopivuus RHK:n rataverkon kanssa mahdollistaisi tulevaisuudessa raitiovaunujen ajamisen Haapamäelle ja Raumalle. On tyhmää sulkea pois jokin mahdollisuus.

----------


## Jykke

> Muutenkin Ratikka kannattaisi toteuttaa itsenäisenä hankkeena erossa VR:n kiskoista. Näin voisi hankkia tarkoituksenmukaista kalustoa, vetää radan sinne missä on tarvetta ja ajaa tarpeeksi tiheillä vuoroväleillä.



Nykyiset kiskot ovat varteenotettava mahdollisuus laajentaa ratikkaverkostoa Tampereen naapurikuntiin tulevaisuudessa. Sellaista ideaa voisikin harkita, että TASE 2025 suunnitelmassa esitetty lähijunalinja liikenöitäisiin duoratikoilla. Näin ollen sama liikennöitsijä (Esim. TKL?) voisi hoitaa koko seudun (lähi)raideliikennettä samalla kalustolla. Tampereen rautatieasemalla tulisi pieni ongelma laiturin korkeuserojen vuoksi. Sekin on toki ratkaistavissa jos mahdolliset laiturit 6 ja 7 rakennettaisiin raitiovaunuille sopiviksi siten että osa laitureista olisi matalaa raitiovaunuille sopivaa ja loppuosa sopisi myös VR:n korkeammille junille.

----------


## kouvo

10 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkeva ratikka ei mahdu VR:n kiskoille. Hämeenkatua tuskin suljetaan yksityisautoilijoilta. Jos ratikka sopii autojen sekaan, niin tottakai siinä tapauksessa parempi painella maantasolla kuin tunnelissa. Linjaus Itsenäyydenkatu-Hämeenkatu-Pirkankatu on kuitenkin ylivoimaisesti parempi kuin suunnitelmassa oleva Tampellan lenkki.

Ratikalla Haapamäelle tai Raumalle. Tuskinpa.

Tampereen asemalle ei ole muodostumassa minkäänlaista ongelmaa esim. ratikan ja junien vaatimien eri korkuisten laitureiden suhteen. Aseman raidekapasiteetti ei mahdollista ratikan liikennöintiä.

----------


## ultrix

> 10 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkeva ratikka ei mahdu VR:n kiskoille. Hämeenkatua tuskin suljetaan yksityisautoilijoilta. Jos ratikka sopii autojen sekaan, niin tottakai siinä tapauksessa parempi painella maantasolla kuin tunnelissa. Linjaus Itsenäyydenkatu-Hämeenkatu-Pirkankatu on kuitenkin ylivoimaisesti parempi kuin suunnitelmassa oleva Tampellan lenkki.


Nykyisille _Ratahallintokeskuksen_ hallinnoimille raiteille raitiovaunut eivät mahdu. Kuitenkin Pispalan kannaksella on jonkinlainen pariraide rakennettava, joten jos raiteet sijoitetaan nykyisen rautatien viereen á la Helsingin kaupunkiradat, voidaan samoilla raiteilla liikennöidä raitiovaunuja ja lähijunia. Kaukojunat ja tavaraliikenne kulkisi nykyisiä raiteita pitkin.

"Tampellan lenkki" on käytännössä kuopattu. Vanhassa pikaratikkasuunnitelmassa lenkki oli käytännössä ainoa tutkittu vaihtoehto, mutta vuoden 2007 TASE 2025-projektissa edes rataverkkoa hyödyntävä pikaraitiotie (jota ei suositella) ei enää koukkaa ratapihan, eikä siis Tampellankaan kautta.

Raitiovaunut eivät mahdu asematunnelista, joten Itsenäisyydenkadun kautta ei raitioliikennettä olla johtamassa. Lisäksi Itsenäisyydenkadulla on sen verran tiheä bussiliikenne, ettei raitiovaunujen johtaminen sinne sekaan ole järkevää. Yliopiston ja Tullin kautta koukkaamalla saadaan enemmän matkustajia, kuin mitä marginaalisesti pidentyneellä matka-ajalla menetetään. Kauppakatua on tarkoitus käyttää raitiokävelykatuna, Hämeenkatua liikennöitäneen vain Hämeensillan verran. En tiedä, miksei Kyttälässä liikennöidä Rautatienkadun-Hämeenkadun kautta, vaan Vuolteenkadun-Hatanpään valtatien kautta, veikkaan kuitenkin risteävän liikenteen ja bussiliikenteen suurta määrää Koskipuistosta itään.




> Tampereen asemalle ei ole muodostumassa minkäänlaista ongelmaa esim. ratikan ja junien vaatimien eri korkuisten laitureiden suhteen. Aseman raidekapasiteetti ei mahdollista ratikan liikennöintiä.


Mutta jotenkin kummassa mahdollistaa 20 min välein kulkevan lähijunan liikennöinnin!  :Wink:

----------


## Jykke

> 10 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkeva ratikka ei mahdu VR:n kiskoille.



Jos palataan vanhoihin suunnitelmiin niin olisi paras ratkaisu jos nykyisen kannaksen lävitse kulkevan radan pohjoispuolelle rakennettaisiin omat raiteensa raitiovaunuille. Samoja raiteita voisivat myös lähijunat käyttää, sekä poikkeustilanteissa vaikkapa muutkin junat. Näin raitiotie ei häiritsisi VR:n junien kulkua. Itse näen erittäin hyvänä mahdollisuutena rakentaa Hyhkyn kohdalle ratikan, lähijunan ja Porin (toivon mukaan myös Rauman) taajamajunien vaihtoaseman. Edellisessä viestissäni pohdinkin tuota lähijunalinjaa liikennöitäväksi raitiovaunukalustolla, jolloin rautateillä ja katuverkossa kulkeva kalusto olisivat näin samaa systeemiä. Raumalle ja Haapamäelle tuskin ihan vielä ratikoita kannattaa linjata, mutta ainakin Nokialle, Ylöjärvelle ja Orivedelle voisi rautateitä pitkin matkustaa ratikalla.

----------


## Jykke

> Nykyisille _Ratahallintokeskuksen_ hallinnoimille raiteille raitiovaunut eivät mahdu. Kuitenkin Pispalan kannaksella on jonkinlainen pariraide rakennettava, joten jos raiteet sijoitetaan nykyisen rautatien viereen á la Helsingin kaupunkiradat, voidaan samoilla raiteilla liikennöidä raitiovaunuja ja lähijunia. Kaukojunat ja tavaraliikenne kulkisi nykyisiä raiteita pitkin.



Mikä todennäköisyys että kirjoitettiin samaa asiaa yhtäaikaa!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta jotenkin kummassa mahdollistaa 20 min välein kulkevan lähijunan liikennöinnin!


Aivan. Kummalisuus perustuu siihen, että 20-minuutin lähijunat tulevat tulevaisuudessa jokatapauksessa asemalle. Tämän jälkeen 10-minuutin ratikat(jos hanke ylipäätään koskaan toteutuu)  eivät ainakaan mahdu samalle asemalle.

----------


## ultrix

> Aivan. Kummalisuus perustuu siihen, että 20-minuutin lähijunat tulevat tulevaisuudessa jokatapauksessa asemalle. Tämän jälkeen 10-minuutin ratikat(jos hanke ylipäätään koskaan toteutuu)  eivät ainakaan mahdu samalle asemalle.


Alunperinhän pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmassa vuoroväli Lielahden aseman ja Vuohenojan välillä oli noin 5 min, mikä siis edellytti omat raiteensa koko matkalle.

10 minuutin vuorovälilläkin raitiovaunut käytännössä tarvitsevat omat raiteensa, joita tosin voi rautatiemitoituksella ja -virroituksella varustetuilla radoilla (Amuri-Lielahti-kaupunkirata) yhteiskäyttää lähijunien kanssa, jotka käytännössä tarvitsevat muutenkin Tampereen ja Lielahden välillä omat raiteensa, ja lisäksi toisen raiteen Lielahti-Nokia-välille ja kolmannen raiteen Sääksjärveltä Lempäälään (Sääksjärveltä Tampereelle on jo). 

Pullonkaulaksi lähijunille muodostunee lähinnä Amuri-Tammerkoski-väli, johon ei ilman mittavia muutoksia saa kolmatta raidetta mahtumaan. Esimerkiksi Tammerkosken siltojen välissä oleva puutalo olisi käytännössä purettava. 

Ratapihalle lähijunat mahtunevat oikein hyvin, kun uusi laituri raiteille 6 ja 7 rakennetaan. Vielä tosin on epäselvää, miten ratapihan läpi kulkevat tavarajunat pääsevät aseman ohi, jos kaikki raiteet 1-7 ovat varattuja. Raiteeksi 7 nimittäin otettaisiin kaikista laitimmainen raide henkilöratapihalta. Raitiovaunut tulevat tuskin koskaan kulkemaan henkilöratapihan kautta, sen sijaan ne ohjataan aseman ohi katuverkossa.

----------


## Jykke

> Vielä tosin on epäselvää, miten ratapihan läpi kulkevat tavarajunat pääsevät aseman ohi, jos kaikki raiteet 1-7 ovat varattuja. Raiteeksi 7 nimittäin otettaisiin kaikista laitimmainen raide henkilöratapihalta.



Ratkaisuna voisi olla suunniteltu Pirkkalan oikorata jota pitkin tavarajunat kulkisivat keskustan ohitse.

----------


## vompatti

> Ratikalla Haapamäelle tai Raumalle. Tuskinpa.


Miksi ei? Duoraitiovaunujen idea alunperin oli taata työmatkalaisille vaihdoton yhteys keskustaan ja samalla tehostaa jo rakennetun radan käyttöä. Haapamäen junan aikataulu on lähes sopiva raitiovaunulle, ja junan kääntöaika Tampereella on niin pitkä, että Haapamäen junavuorot voitaisiin ajaa raitiovaunulla Särkänniemeen asti. Raitiovaunu ei hidastaisi haapamäkeläisten matkaa Helsinkiin, sillä vaunu pysähtyisi ensin rautatieasemalla, ja sitten vasta siirtyisi katuverkon kautta Keskustorille.

Muistaako kukaan vielä tällä foorumilla esitettyä opinnäytetyötä Rauman matkustajajunaliikenteestä? Tampereelle matkustaisi 26 prosenttia raumalaisista. Näiden ihmisten matkustamista voitaisiin nopeuttaa raitiovaunulla, joka veisi raumalaiset suoraan Keskustorille tai Hervantaan. Tässäkin on heikkoutensa: 74 prosenttia raumalaisista *ei* matkustaisi Tampereelle ja peräti 64 prosenttia vaihtaisi Tampereella junaa, joten ehkä se raitiovaunu ei olisikaan paras ratkaisu Rauman liikenteeseen.

Mikä sitten olisi sopiva suunta Tampereen raitiovaunulle, jos ei Rauma? Ovatko Nokia ja Ylöjärvi niin lähellä, että niitä varten pitää rakentaa omat kiskot? Ratakapasiteetti varmasti riittäisi vaikka puolen tunnin välein kulkevalle raitiovaunulle. Entä onko Oriveden ja Jämsänkosken liikenne parempi hoitaa junalla vai raitiovaunulla?

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä sitten olisi sopiva suunta Tampereen raitiovaunulle, jos ei Rauma? Ovatko Nokia ja Ylöjärvi niin lähellä, että niitä varten pitää rakentaa omat kiskot? Ratakapasiteetti varmasti riittäisi vaikka puolen tunnin välein kulkevalle raitiovaunulle. Entä onko Oriveden ja Jämsänkosken liikenne parempi hoitaa junalla vai raitiovaunulla?


Väitän, että Lentävänniemen ja Hervanta-Vuoreksen ohella esim. Sorila ja Pirkkala ovat raitioliikenteelle sopivimmat suunnat. Jos näille suunnille vedetään 10 minuutin vuorovälin ratikat, ei keskustan ainoalle raitioväylälle enää paljoa mahdu lisää liikennettä: vuoroväli olisi yhteisellä osuudella 2,5 minuuttia, joten liikennevaloetuudet kävisivät hankaliksi toteuttaa, paitsi tietenkin jos Hämeenkatu suljetaan henkilöautoilta, tai jos rakennettaisiin rinnakkainen raitiotie esimerkiksi Hämeenkadulta päästä päähän (alkuperäinen raitiotie Kauppakatu-Hämeensilta-Hatanpäänvaltatie).

Ylöjärvi, Nokia ja Oriveden suunta hoituvat minusta lähijunalla ainakin seuraavien 20 vuoden aikana näppärimmin. Junaliikenteen laiturikorkeus on 550 mm, ja raitioteillä 350 mm. Kadulla rautatiemitoituksen mukaista laituria ei pääsääntöisesti voida toteuttaa. Yhteisellä osuudella junien kanssa raitiotiet voivat toki käyttää kahden korkeuden laituria, jolla juna pysähtyy 550 mm korkealle osalle ja raitiovaunu 350 mm korkealle osalle laituria. Järjestely vain vaatii normaalia pidemmän laiturin, enkä pidä järkevänä toteuttaa sitä kaupunkialueen ulkopuolella.

Pidemmillä matkoilla puhutaan "taajamajunasta", joka on käytännössä lähijunaa harvemmin pysähtyvä nopea paikallisjuna. Tällaisille reiteille raitiovaunu on nopeus- ja turvallisuusvaatimusten vuoksi liian kevyttä kalustoa, vaikka laiturikorkeudet olisivatkin kunnossa.

Sanoisin kuitenkin, että esimerkiksi Nokia-Lempäälä-lähijunan voisi muuttaa raitiovaunuilla liikennöitäväksi esimerkiksi sen jälkeen, kun käytettävä lähijunakalusto tulee poistoikään. Eli siis joskus 2060. :P

---

Vaihto junasta ratikkaan onnistuu länsipäässä ainakin Lielahdessa ja Amurissa. Itäpäähän tullee jonkinlainen vaihtoterminaali "ratikka-juna" Kalevantien sillan ja laiturien väliin, tosin nykyisellään laitureille ei voi sähköistysjärjestelyjen vuoksi vetää yhdyskäytävää sillalta, vaan ratikasta junaan olisi kuljettava laituripolun kautta. Toinen vaihtoehto on, että raitiotie sittenkin linjataan Stockan kautta, jolloin vaihtopysäkki olisi Rautatienkadulla asemaa vastapäätä. Kävelymatkaa junasta ratikkaan n. 100-200 m raiteesta riippuen. Joka tapauksessa tulevaisuudessa rautatieaseman seutu alkaa korostumaan yhä enemmän etenkin Tullin alueen kehittymisen myötä, ja keskustan painopisteen siirtyminen itään onkin jo nyt todettavissa. Tämän vuoksi Tampellan kautta asemalle kulkeva lähijuna ei ole millään muotoa huono ratkaisu.

Jos lähijunaliikenne muutettaisiin kokonaan keskustan halki kulkevaksi raitioliikenteeksi, menettäisi Tampellan tiheä kerrostaloalue raideliikenteensä. Asia toki korjaantuisi vetämällä vaikkapa jokin itäsuunnan ratikkalinja länsipäässä reittiä Kuninkaankatu-Koskenniskan silta-Tampella...  :Wink:

----------


## vompatti

> Jos näille suunnille vedetään 10 minuutin vuorovälin ratikat, ei keskustan ainoalle raitioväylälle enää paljoa mahdu lisää liikennettä


En tarkoittanut lisää vuoroja. Joukkoliikennereitit eivät saa päättyä keskustaan, joten Ylöjärven ja Nokian raitiovaunujen olisi jatkettava keskustasta eteenpäin. Jos esim. Hervannassa on tarvetta raitiovaunuvuorolle kymmenen minuutin välein, ei lisävuoroja edes kannata ajaa! Yksinkertaisesti osa Hervannasta lähtevistä raitiovaunuista pitäisi ajaa Ylöjärvelle tai Nokialle. Koska vuoroja ei lisätä, liikenne mahtuu suunnitelluille raiteille.




> Ylöjärvi, Nokia ja Oriveden suunta hoituvat minusta lähijunalla ainakin seuraavien 20 vuoden aikana näppärimmin.


Tästä olen ehdottomasti eri mieltä. Jos asuisin Nokialla ja kävisin Tampereella töissä, en varmasti ajaisi junalla rautatieasemalle, jossa vaihtaisin keskustaan menevään raitiovaunuun. Ylöjärvelle ja Nokialle riittäisi raitiovaunu puolen tunnin välein.

Laiturikorkeuksia on tähän turha sotkea. Ylöjärvellä eivät matkustajajunat pysähdy, joten sinne kelpaisi pelkkä 350 mm korkea laituri. Nokian matkustajajunat voidaan lopettaa raitioliikenteen alettua (elleivät sitten nokialaiset innokkaasti matkusta Porin ja Rauman suuntiin). Raitiovaununkaan ei ole pakko pysähtyä RHK:n raiteilla - erityisesti siinä tapauksessa, että raitiovaunu tulee omia kiskojaan pitkin asemalle (esimerkki: raitiovaunu ajaa Tampereen raitiotierataa pitkin Nokialle, siirtyy siellä RHK:n kiskoille ja jatkaa matkaansa Tyrväälle).




> Pidemmillä matkoilla puhutaan "taajamajunasta", joka on käytännössä lähijunaa harvemmin pysähtyvä nopea paikallisjuna. Tällaisille reiteille raitiovaunu on nopeus- ja turvallisuusvaatimusten vuoksi liian kevyttä kalustoa, vaikka laiturikorkeudet olisivatkin kunnossa.


Raitiovaunulla on sallittu liikennöinti junaradoilla rajoitetulla nopeudella (100 km/h). Missään ei ole kielletty pitkän matkan liikennettä raitiovaunuilla eikä taajamaliikenteessä ole sen ihmeellisempiä turvallisuusvaatimuksia kuin lähiliikenteessäkään. Jos kerran liikennöinti on sallittua, voidaan raitiovaunulla ajaa vaikka Nurmekseen! Tiheästi pysähtyvällä junalla ei suurta nopeutta tarvita ja Haapamäen liikenteeseenkin 100 km/h riittäisi hyvin. Ehkä joskus vielä saadaan junia (joko _tram-train_ tai _train-tram_), joilla voidaan ajaa nopeammin kuin 100 km/h. Tuollaisia junia tarvittaisiin esimerkiksi ehdottamassani Hanko - Helsingin metro - Hamina -liikenteessä, jossa yksi ja sama juna kulkisi sekä raitiotiellä, rautatiellä että metrotunnelissa.

Tässä viestiketjussa muistaakseni aiemmin on todettu, että raitiovaunulla ei voi ajaa junaradalla lyhyitä tiheän vuorovälin matkoja, koska ratakapasiteetti ei riitä. Nyt esitetään, että pitkiäkään matkoja ei voisi ajaa raitiovaunulla. Mihin niitä duoraitiovaunuja sitten tarvitaan? Minun mielestäni Karlsruhen ensimmäinen duolinja vastaisi hyvin Ylöjärven ja Nokian mahdollisia raitiotielinjoja.

Ehkä Pori-Kokemäki-raitiotielinja kannattaisi yhdistää Hervanta-Tyrvää-raitiotielinjaan? Vai tarvitaanko tällöin kahden noin pitkän raitiotielinjan lisäksi niiden kanssa päällekäinen junavuoro?

----------


## kouvo

Koska ratikka ei ilmeisestikkään mahdu Itsenäisyydenkadulta nykyistä tunnelia pitkin Hämeenkadulle, niin olisi kyllä syytä hyödyntää P-Hämppiä. Samaan tunneliin parkkipaikat ja pikaratikka. P-paikkojen määrää voisi hyvin vähentää nykyisestä sunnitelmasta, eivät kuitenkaan kaikki mene kaupaksi.

Jos pikaratikka rakennetaan tulee se keskussa luonnollisesti tuoda tärkeimmän väylän varrelle (tässä tapauksessa alle), eikä kierrättää sitä toissijaisten kohteiden kautta. Tässä tapauksessa välille Metso-Hämeenkatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu. Itäänpäin mentäessä Itsenäisyydenkadun jälkeen noustaan pinnalle ja jatketaan sekä Sammonkatua että Teiskontietä edelleen esim. Hervantaan ja Nurmi-Sorilaan.

Koska pikaratikat vaativat jokatapauksessa omat kiskot, nykyisten kiskojen kapasiteetin loppuessa, kannattaa ratikka linjata mieluummin niin että siitä on myös todellista hyötyä matkustajille. Nykyisten ratojen varrella kun on kovin vähän asutusta ja muutakaan aktiviteettia. Tämä ei tietenkään estä sitä, että raiteet ovat yhteesopivat olemassa olevan RHK:n raiteiden kanssa. Näin ollen esim. Nokian ja Ylöjärven liikenteessä voidaan hyödyntää yhteisiä raiteita junien kanssa.

----------


## vompatti

> Samaan tunneliin parkkipaikat ja pikaratikka.


Jos autot laitetaan tunneliin, niin eikö silloin Hämeenkadu vapaudukin raitiovaunuille?




> Jos pikaratikka rakennetaan tulee se keskussa luonnollisesti tuoda tärkeimmän väylän varrelle (tässä tapauksessa alle), eikä kierrättää sitä toissijaisten kohteiden kautta. Tässä tapauksessa välille Metso-Hämeenkatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu.


Toissijaisilla kohteilla tarkoitetaan tässä ilmeisesti Tampereen vanhaa pääkatua? Olisikohan Puutarhakatu parempi raitiotiekaduksi kuin Kauppakatu?

Minun mielestäni raitiovaunujen pitäisi kulkea Hämeenkadulla, jotta ihmiset pääsisivät kauppoihin ostoksille kätevästi. Minun visioissani Hämeenkatu muistuttaa näitä kahta yhdysvaltalaista katua: kuva 1 ja kuva 2. Kuvat ovat osoitteessa trolleystop.com.

----------


## ultrix

> En tarkoittanut lisää vuoroja. Joukkoliikennereitit eivät saa päättyä keskustaan, joten Ylöjärven ja Nokian raitiovaunujen olisi jatkettava keskustasta eteenpäin. Jos esim. Hervannassa on tarvetta raitiovaunuvuorolle kymmenen minuutin välein, ei lisävuoroja edes kannata ajaa! Yksinkertaisesti osa Hervannasta lähtevistä raitiovaunuista pitäisi ajaa Ylöjärvelle tai Nokialle. Koska vuoroja ei lisätä, liikenne mahtuu suunnitelluille raiteille.


TASE 2025-ihmisten mukaan Hervantaan ajetaan ruuhkassa viiden minuutin välein. En tiedä, mikä todellinen liikennetarve on, mutta tämä on joka tapauksessa aikomus. Tähän vuoroväliin mahtuu vielä paljon lisävuoroja, vain liikennevalojen kiertoaika (60-90 sek?) on rajana. Jos osa Hervannan suunnasta (Hervanta/Vuores) tulevista vuoroista ajettaisiin Ylöjärvelle tai Nokialle niin mikä osa? 20 minuutin vuoroväli kummallekin pitäjälle, jolloin näiden yhteinen vuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia + vielä Lentävänniemi-Hervanta-linja? Entä Lempäälän junayhteys?

Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että Lempäälän ja Nokian välillä junayhteys ainakin ensiksi on ihan hyvä vaihtoehto ja kompromissi Tampereen hankkiessa sisäisen pikaraitiojärjestelmän. Sitten raitiotien itälaajennuksien myötä voidaan länsisuunnassa ottaa käyttöön esimerkiksi Ylöjärven suunta, tai jopa Kauppakatu-Kuninkaankatu-Tampella-raitiotie, jolloin Tampellan junapysähdyksen merkitys vähenisi.





> Jos asuisin Nokialla ja kävisin Tampereella töissä, en varmasti ajaisi junalla rautatieasemalle, jossa vaihtaisin keskustaan menevään raitiovaunuun. Ylöjärvelle ja Nokialle riittäisi raitiovaunu puolen tunnin välein.


Jos se työpaikka olisi perinteisessä ydinkeskustassa, vaihtaisin Amurissa ratikkaan. Ylöjärvelle riittää paikallisjuna tunnin välein, Nokialle 20-30 minuutin välein.




> Laiturikorkeuksia on tähän turha sotkea. Ylöjärvellä eivät matkustajajunat pysähdy, joten sinne kelpaisi pelkkä 350 mm korkea laituri. Nokian matkustajajunat voidaan lopettaa raitioliikenteen alettua (elleivät sitten nokialaiset innokkaasti matkusta Porin ja Rauman suuntiin).


Nokia toimisi myös vaihtoasemana lännen suunnassa, esimerkiksi Tesoman alueelta Poriin matkaavat vaihtaisivat Nokialla. Eihän Turun junienkaan ole mikään pakko pysähtyä Kirkkonummella, silti vaihtoyhteyksien vuoksi näin toimitaan, vaikkei kyseessä ole edes risteysasema. Samoin voitaisiin mahdollisen raitio/lähijunaliikenteen kanssa Ylöjärvellä menetellä.

Joka tapauksessa jos raitioliikennettä aletaan jatkaa Nokiaa lännemmäs, tulee laiturikorkeuskysymys viimeistään silloin vastaan.




> Raitiovaununkaan ei ole pakko pysähtyä RHK:n raiteilla - erityisesti siinä tapauksessa, että raitiovaunu tulee omia kiskojaan pitkin asemalle (esimerkki: raitiovaunu ajaa Tampereen raitiotierataa pitkin Nokialle, siirtyy siellä RHK:n kiskoille ja jatkaa matkaansa Tyrväälle).


Mitähän "Tampereen raitiotierataa" pitkin se siirtymä Nokialle tapahtuisi? Nokian valtatiellekö visioit kiskoja? Ja entä Nokian ja Vammala/Tyrvää/Sastamalan väliset pysähdykset, mm. Siuro ja Karkku?




> Raitiovaunulla on sallittu liikennöinti junaradoilla rajoitetulla nopeudella (100 km/h). Missään ei ole kielletty pitkän matkan liikennettä raitiovaunuilla eikä taajamaliikenteessä ole sen ihmeellisempiä turvallisuusvaatimuksia kuin lähiliikenteessäkään. Jos kerran liikennöinti on sallittua, voidaan raitiovaunulla ajaa vaikka Nurmekseen!


Jos 100 km/h riittää, ei turvallisuusvaatimukset liene kohtuuttomat. Lopullinen totuus kai selvenee sitten, kun Rautatievirasto tekee asiasta ennakkopäätöksen. Uskon itsekin duoliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin, mutta ihan kaikkea taajamaliikennettä ei kannata siirtää raitiovaunuilla ajettavaksi. Esimerkiksi juuri mainittua nopeampaa kulkevat taajamajunat.




> Tiheästi pysähtyvällä junalla ei suurta nopeutta tarvita ja Haapamäen liikenteeseenkin 100 km/h riittäisi hyvin.


Eli Haapamäen junat pysähtyisivät ennen Orivettä kaikki Messukylät, Ruutanat, Suinulat, Siitamat ym. Sopii minun puolestani.  :Smile: 




> Ehkä Pori-Kokemäki-raitiotielinja kannattaisi yhdistää Hervanta-Tyrvää-raitiotielinjaan? Vai tarvitaanko tällöin kahden noin pitkän raitiotielinjan lisäksi niiden kanssa päällekäinen junavuoro?


Mikä ihmeen Pori-Kokemäki-ratikka ja mikä ihmeen Hervanta-Tyrvää? Edelleen: jos halutaan oikeasti tiheästi pysähtyvä ratikka, jolle 100 km/h huippunopeus riittää ja laiturikorkeudet ovat kunnossa, ok. Ihmettelen vain, mitä järkeä olisi Hervantaan asti ajaa Porista (Mäntyluodosta?) Johan siinä luotettavuuskin olisi kovilla. Toki teknisesti tämä olisi ihan mahdollista.

Itse näen Satakunnan suunnan taajamajunaliikenteen enemmänkin H-junan kaltaisena: pysähdytään joka taajamassa, paitsi Nokialta itään vain jos pysähdykselle on merkittävät perusteet (kuten Lielahdessa/Amurissa vaihto raitiovaunuun). Porin/Rauman taajamajunat pysähtelisivät siis huomattavasti nykyistä tiheämmin, mutta kalusto olisi myös nopeaa ja nopeasti kiihtyvää. Junan runko voisi jatkaa Tampereelta sitten aina Turkuun asti taajamajunana, nykyäänhän Pori-Tampere-taajamajunan runko jatkaa pikajunana Turkuun.

----------


## ultrix

> Koska ratikka ei ilmeisestikkään mahdu Itsenäisyydenkadulta nykyistä tunnelia pitkin Hämeenkadulle, niin olisi kyllä syytä hyödyntää P-Hämppiä. Samaan tunneliin parkkipaikat ja pikaratikka. P-paikkojen määrää voisi hyvin vähentää nykyisestä sunnitelmasta, eivät kuitenkaan kaikki mene kaupaksi.


Jos eivät mene kaupaksi, järkeäkö rakentaa koko P-Hämppiä ollenkaan? Miksei rakennettaisi sitten rehellisesti ratikkatunneli?




> Jos pikaratikka rakennetaan tulee se keskussa luonnollisesti tuoda tärkeimmän väylän varrelle (tässä tapauksessa alle), eikä kierrättää sitä toissijaisten kohteiden kautta. Tässä tapauksessa välille Metso-Hämeenkatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu. Itäänpäin mentäessä Itsenäisyydenkadun jälkeen noustaan pinnalle ja jatketaan sekä Sammonkatua että Teiskontietä edelleen esim. Hervantaan ja Nurmi-Sorilaan.


Mitähän ne toissijaiset kohteesi ovat? Koskipuistosta itään "suora ratikkasi" käyttäisi tasan samaa väylää kuin ne lukuiset bussilinjat, jotka tulevat raitiotiestä huolimatta käyttämään samaa reittiä myös tulevaisuudessa. Rautatieaseman ja TAYSin välillä merkittävät kohteet olisivat lähinnä Attilan risteys (yliopisto vajaa kilsan päässä, Tammelan tori lähellä), Sammon aukio (Kalevan lukio, kirkko ja Sampolan koulu) sekä Sammon lukion pysäkki, jonka vieressä on myös valtion virastotalo. 

Jos nyt rakennetaan uusi joukkoliikenteen runkoväylä, kannattaa yhdistää tärkeät kohteet, vaikka kokonaismatka-aika päättäriltä päättärille hieman pitenisikin viivasuoraan reittiin verrattuna. Ne tärkeät kohteet Koskipuistosta itään, joita TASE2025-ratikka yhdistäisi toisiinsa, mutta suora bussilinjojen kanssa identtinen tunneliratikka ei, ovat pysäkki pysäkiltä seuraavat:Ratina: stadion, Koskikeskus ja linja-autoasemaRautatieasema: rautatieaseman eteläpääty, Sorin seutuYliopisto: pääkampusalue ja Tullin kehittyvä yritysalueKalevankangas: suuri hautausmaa (tulevaisuudessa ehkä myös suurhalli Sorsapuistossa)Kaleva: kaupunginosan "sydän"Seuraava pysäkki olisikin jo Sammon lukio, joka olisi myös sinun raitiotiessäsi. Huomautan kuitenkin vielä, että TASE2025-ratikka yhdistäisi myös TAYSin kampuksen (lääketieteellinen tdk) ja TAMKin yliopiston pääkampukseen, nykyisellään näiden välillä kulkee vain joitakin vakiovuoroja päivässä.

Hämeensillasta länteen pidän Kauppakatua parhaana linjausvaihtoehtona siitäkin huolimatta, että Hämeenkatu joskus suljettaisiin yksityisautoilta. Kaksikaistaisena Kauppakadun varren mahdollinen raitiopysäkki voitaisiin sijoittaa jalkakäytävän yhteyteen, Hämeenkadulla raitiotien pysäkkeineen on oltava bussien vuoksi keskellä katua, eikä sinne kovin leveää pysäkkirakennelmaa edes mahdu. Keskustorilla Kauppakatua kulkeva ratikka voisi pysähtyä vanhalla Viistokadulla, johon on tilaa tehdä vaikka minkälaiset terminaalijärjestelyt - toki vapputorin, markkinoiden ja jokakesäisen kaljateltan menettäessä tilansa.

Lisäksi Kauppakadulta on tulevaisuudessa helpompi linjata Kuninkaankadulle (kävelykatu) Koskenniskan sillan kautta Tampellaan kulkeva raitiotien haara, jota ei kuitenkaan ole vielä virallisesti suunniteltu. Tämä haara saattaisi tulla kysymykseen esimerkiksi Sorilan tai Pirkkalan raitioteiden myötä.




> Koska pikaratikat vaativat jokatapauksessa omat kiskot, nykyisten kiskojen kapasiteetin loppuessa, kannattaa ratikka linjata mieluummin niin että siitä on myös todellista hyötyä matkustajille. Nykyisten ratojen varrella kun on kovin vähän asutusta ja muutakaan aktiviteettia. Tämä ei tietenkään estä sitä, että raiteet ovat yhteesopivat olemassa olevan RHK:n raiteiden kanssa. Näin ollen esim. Nokian ja Ylöjärven liikenteessä voidaan hyödyntää yhteisiä raiteita junien kanssa.


Voin allekirjoittaa tämän, kuitenkin se kannattaa linjata rautatien kanssa samaan maastokäytävään ahtaissa paikoissa, johon voidaan järjestää myös vaihtomahdollisuus juna-ratikka ja yhteysvaihde raitiotieltä rautatielle. Kuitenkin, kun raitiotie kulkee rautatiestä erillään, ei kannata linjata sokeasti bussilinjojen runkoreittejä pitkin vaan arvioida, mikä on kokonaisuuden kannalta paras bussilinjaston, lähijunan ja ratikkarunkoväylän yhdistelmä.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos osa Hervannan suunnasta (Hervanta/Vuores) tulevista vuoroista ajettaisiin Ylöjärvelle tai Nokialle niin mikä osa?


Esimerkiksi raitiovaunu puolen tunnin välein Ylöjärvelle, Nokialle ja Lentävänniemeen. Näin muodostuisi yhteys 10 minuutin välein Hervantaan. Tämäkin oli vain esimerkki, jotta tarkoittamani periaate tulisi selväksi. Todellinen vuorotarjonta pitää tietysti miettiä tarkemmin.




> Lempäälän ja Nokian välillä junayhteys ainakin ensiksi on ihan hyvä vaihtoehto. Sitten raitiotien itälaajennuksien myötä voidaan länsisuunnassa ottaa käyttöön esimerkiksi Ylöjärven suunta.


Tämä varmasti on hyvä järjestys raitiotien toteuttamiselle ja laajentamiselle.




> Mitähän "Tampereen raitiotierataa" pitkin se siirtymä Nokialle tapahtuisi?


Luitko kirjoitukseni, johon tällä vastaat? Kirjoitin vain esimerkin tilanteesta, jossa raitiovaunun ei ole pakko pysähtyä asemalla RHK:n raiteilla.




> Uskon itsekin duoliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin, mutta ihan kaikkea taajamaliikennettä ei kannata siirtää raitiovaunuilla ajettavaksi.


Minua kiinnostaisi edelleenkin tietää toisten mielipide siitä, että millaiset junavuorot kannattaisi ajaa raitiovaunuin. Kaikkea junaliikennettä ei tosiaankaan kannata ajaa raitiovaunulla. Mielestäni sellainen liikenne, jossa suurin nopeus nykyisillä aikatauluilla on noin 100 km/h ja joka hyötyisi junien reitin jatkamisesta kaupungin keskustaan, kannattaisi ajaa raitiovaunuin. Haapamäen liikenne on tällaista, eikä raitiovaunun tarvitsisi pysähtyä Oriveden ja Tampereen välillä missään. Orivesi-Tampere-välille voitaisiin sallia pieni matka-ajan hidastus.




> Mikä ihmeen Pori-Kokemäki-ratikka ja mikä ihmeen Hervanta-Tyrvää? Edelleen: jos halutaan oikeasti tiheästi pysähtyvä ratikka, jolle 100 km/h huippunopeus riittää ja laiturikorkeudet ovat kunnossa, ok. Ihmettelen vain, mitä järkeä olisi Hervantaan asti ajaa Porista (Mäntyluodosta?)


Minä en ole ikinä käynyt Porissa enkä ole keksinyt Mäntyluoto-Pori-Kokemäki-raitiovaunureittiä, vaan olen lukenut sen tältä foorumilta. En ole myöskään keksinyt ideaa Porin raitiovaunuliikenteen yhdistämisestä Tampereen raitioliikenteen kanssa, vaan tuon idean on tällä foorumilla ensimmäisenä esittänyt muistaakseni Antero Alku. Minä ihmettelen sitä, mitä järkeä olisi ajaa Mäntyluoto-Kokemäki- ja Tampere-Nokia-raitiovaunujen lisäksi Pori-Tampere-taajamajunia. Itsekin sekä yllä- että allaolevassa kirjoituksessasi myönnät (Mäntyluoto-) Pori - Tampere -raitiovaunureitin mahdollisuuden - käytät raitiovaunusta vain nimitystä juna.




> Itse näen Satakunnan suunnan taajamajunaliikenteen enemmänkin H-junan kaltaisena: pysähdytään joka taajamassa. Porin/Rauman taajamajunat pysähtelisivät siis huomattavasti nykyistä tiheämmin.


Mielestäni tämä kuulostaa raitiovaunuliikenteeltä!

----------


## Eppu

> Minua kiinnostaisi edelleenkin tietää toisten mielipide siitä, että millaiset junavuorot kannattaisi ajaa raitiovaunuin.


Tässä keskustelussa raitiovaunun ja lähijunan käsitteet ja niiden ero näyttävät alkaneen hämärtyä. Ainakin minun mielestä käsite 'lähijuna' kuvaa parhaiten sitä liikennemuotoa mikä on helpoiten tänne Tampereen seudulle järkättävissä. Raitiovaunu kun on mielestäni sellainen kulkuväline, joka liikkuu omilla raiteillaan katuverkossa tai sen välittömässä läheisyydessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minua kiinnostaisi edelleenkin tietää toisten mielipide siitä, että millaiset junavuorot kannattaisi ajaa raitiovaunuin. Kaikkea junaliikennettä ei tosiaankaan kannata ajaa raitiovaunulla. Mielestäni sellainen liikenne, jossa suurin nopeus nykyisillä aikatauluilla on noin 100 km/h ja joka hyötyisi junien reitin jatkamisesta kaupungin keskustaan, kannattaisi ajaa raitiovaunuin.


Yleisesti ajateltuna sellainen paikallisjunaliikenne, joka pysähtyy noin 3 km välein, soveltuu 100 km/h huippunopeudelle ja siten duovaunuille liikennöitäväksi. Esim. YTV-alueen joka asemalla pysähtyvät junat voisivat hyvin olla duovaunujunia, jotka nykyiseltä pääteasemaltaan voisivat jatkaa tieverkolle tai muuten kevyemmälle ja mutkikkaammalle radalle. Duovaunujen 100 km/h ja Sm1-2-junien 120 km/h huippunopeuksilla ei ole paljon eroa. Ja nykyiset nopeudet asemien välillä ovat usein reilusti alle 100 km/h.

Toisaalta duovaunuliikennettä voi verrata hyvin busseihin. Nekin ajelevat varsin pitkiä reittejä, eikä se ole mahdotonta, vaikka busseilla on ajoneuvokohtainen nopeusrajoitus.




> Minä en ole ikinä käynyt Porissa enkä ole keksinyt Mäntyluoto-Pori-Kokemäki-raitiovaunureittiä, vaan olen lukenut sen tältä foorumilta. En ole myöskään keksinyt ideaa Porin raitiovaunuliikenteen yhdistämisestä Tampereen raitioliikenteen kanssa, vaan tuon idean on tällä foorumilla ensimmäisenä esittänyt muistaakseni Antero Alku. Minä ihmettelen sitä, mitä järkeä olisi ajaa Mäntyluoto-Kokemäki- ja Tampere-Nokia-raitiovaunujen lisäksi Pori-Tampere-taajamajunia. Itsekin sekä yllä- että allaolevassa kirjoituksessasi myönnät (Mäntyluoto-) Pori - Tampere -raitiovaunureitin mahdollisuuden - käytät raitiovaunusta vain nimitystä juna.


Maailman pisin raitiovaunureitti Baden-Baden - Karslruhe - Heilbronn on juuri vastaava kuin olisi Pori-Tampere. Pituus on nykyään 200 kilometrin luokassa. Eikä reittiä olekaan tarkoitettu matkustettavaksi päästä päähän, vaan erilliset keskusta - esi-/naapurikaupunkireitit on yhdistetty yhdeksi linjaksi. Näin säästetään matkustajilta vaihtoja ja operattorilta kustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä keskustelussa raitiovaunun ja lähijunan käsitteet ja niiden ero näyttävät alkaneen hämärtyä.


Tämä on jo tapahtunut todellisuudessa, ei vain tässä keskustelussa. Vaikka sanotaan, että duoraitiovaunu eli rautatiellä kulkeva raitiovaunu syntyi Karlsruhessa 1992, tarkkaan ottaen asia ei ole niin. Esim. Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä on liikennöinyt jo 100 vuotta raitiovaunuja ja tavarajunia samalla radalla. Ja raitioliikenteen lainsäädäntöä käsittelevässä keskustelussa on pohdittu muitakin rautateitä, joilla on ajettu raitiovaunuin.

Nykyään merkittävää on se, että sähkötekniikka on tehnyt mahdolliseksi raitiovaunun, joka voi käyttää sähköistetyn radan korkeaa ajojohdon jännitettä. Aikaisemmin rautatien piti olla sähköistetty matalalla jännitteellä, mikä rajoitti tavaraliikenteen vetureiden tehoa. Esim. Kölnin ja Bonnin välillä käytettiinkin aikanaan kookkaita höyryvetureita, vaikka rata oli sähköistetty.

Nykyään raitiovaunun ja junan ero on kaventunut edelleen siten, että raitiovaunu voi olla hybridi, jossa on myös dieselmoottori. Alstomin Regio Citadis on ensimmäinen sarjatuotannossa oleva hybridi, jossa suorituskyky dieselkäytöllä on sama kuin sähkökäytöllä, eli kyse ei ole mistään apudieselistä, jolla selvittäisiin pieni sähköistämätön osuus.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Esimerkiksi raitiovaunu puolen tunnin välein Ylöjärvelle, Nokialle ja Lentävänniemeen. Näin muodostuisi yhteys 10 minuutin välein Hervantaan. Tämäkin oli vain esimerkki, jotta tarkoittamani periaate tulisi selväksi. Todellinen vuorotarjonta pitää tietysti miettiä tarkemmin.


Puuttumatta muuhun osaan kirjoitusta, ja ottaen huomioon että tämä oli hypoteettinen esimerkki, on pakko kuitenkin muistuttaa että esim. Lentävänniemeen ei riitä puolen tunnin vuoroväli missään todellisuudessa. Nykyiset bussit ajavat huomattavasti tiheämmin.

Kaikenkaikkiaankin puolen tunnin vuoroväli on mielestäni juuri ja juuri hyväksyttävän peruspalvelun rajoilla -- se ei erityisesti houkuta vaihtamaan omasta autosta julkiseen kulkuneuvoon, oli kyseessä sitten bussi, ratikka tai lähijuna. Tai no, riippuu kuljettavasta matkasta: Tampere-Helsinki -välillä kerran puolessa tunnissa olisi varsin hyvä palvelutaso.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Tosin ainakin Tampereen raitiovaunusuunnitelmaan on mielestäni sisältynyt täysin kuolleen syntyneitä ideoita mutta ehkä ne ovat osittain johtuneet juuri valtion rahanjakopolitiikasta.


Mitä tarkoitat kuolleena syntyneillä ideoilla?

----------


## -Epex82-

http://www.tase2025.fi/tiedotteet/tiedote021007.pdf

Tämän tiedotteen mukaan valtiolta ei ole ainakaan kovin pian herumassa rahaa Tampereen raitiovaunuhankkeille.
Ikävä kyllä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tämän tiedotteen mukaan valtiolta ei ole ainakaan kovin pian herumassa rahaa Tampereen raitiovaunuhankkeille.


Tässä menet nyt asioiden edelle.

Valtion pidemmän aikavälin linjaus lyödään lukkoon Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa, joka on parhaillaan valmistelussa ministerityöryhmässä, jonka kokoonpano on:

Pj: liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen
ministeri Suvi Lindén
ministeri Paavo Väyrynen
ministeri Jyri Häkämies
ministeri Tuija Brax
ministeri Astrid Thors

On ymmärrettävää, että tässä vaiheessa ei sitouduta investointeihin.

Nyt on keskeistä painostaa liikennepoliittista selontekoa valmistelevia ministereitä, jotta myös Tampereen raideliikennehankkeet mainitaan selonteossa.

----------


## PNu

> Mitä tarkoitat kuolleena syntyneillä ideoilla?


Tampereen raitiovaunusuunnitelmissa on mielestäni ollut aivan yltiöoptimistisia odotuksia sen suhteen, miten paljon nykyistä RHK:n rataverkkoa voitaisiin höydyntää. Vaikka Tampereella radat ovat ehkä useimpina vuorokauden tunteina vajaakäytössä niin kuitenkin muutaman kerran päivässä siellä järjestetään 4-5 kaukojunan kokoontumisajo, jolloin ratakapasiteettia ei ole yhtään liikaa. Koska kaukojuna voi normaalitilanteessakin olla yhtä hyvin 2 min etuajassa tai 15 min myöhässä niin väistämättä syntyisi tilanteita, jossa IC-juna jää raitiovaunun takia (lisää) myöhään. Tai sitten raitiovaunuliikenne pitäisi muutaman kerran päivässä katkaista keskustan alueella ainakin 20 min ajaksi. Kumpikaan ei kuulosta hyvältä vaihtoehdolta.

----------


## late-

> Tampereen raitiovaunusuunnitelmissa on mielestäni ollut aivan yltiöoptimistisia odotuksia sen suhteen, miten paljon nykyistä RHK:n rataverkkoa voitaisiin höydyntää.


Tuppaisin olemaan samaa mieltä. Oikeastaan noissa vanhoissa suunnitelmissa RHK:n rataverkon hyödyntäminen oli aika takaperoista eli haluttiin hyödyntää juuri verkon ruuhkaisinta osaa Tampereen keskustan ympäristössä ja rautatieasemalla. 

Oman käsitykseni mukaan useimmissa nykyisissä duoratkaisuissa hyödynnetään rataverkkoa keskustojen ulkopuolella. Keskustoissa juurikin mennään kadulle, jolloin päästään lähelle matkustajien haluamia kohteita ja vältetään rataverkon ruuhkaisimmat osat.

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereen raitiovaunusuunnitelmissa on mielestäni ollut aivan yltiöoptimistisia odotuksia sen suhteen, miten paljon nykyistä RHK:n rataverkkoa voitaisiin höydyntää. Vaikka Tampereella radat ovat ehkä useimpina vuorokauden tunteina vajaakäytössä niin kuitenkin muutaman kerran päivässä siellä järjestetään 4-5 kaukojunan kokoontumisajo, jolloin ratakapasiteettia ei ole yhtään liikaa.


Taidat perustaa käsityksesi Tampereen pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmista tähän vuoden 2004 raporttiin, joka on täysin vanhentunut. Nykyisessä Tampereen seutukunnan TASE 2025-projektissa raitiotie on suunniteltu vedettäväksi rautatien kanssa samassa maastokäytävässä lähinnä Amurin ja Lielahden välillä, jos sielläkään. Jos rautatien maastokäytävään Pispalan kannaksella päädytään, joudutaan joka tapauksessa vetämään raitiotietä varten oma raidepari, jota myös lähijunat voisivat hyödyntää. 

Rautatietä Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä liikennöisi raportin mukaan lähijuna 20 minuutin vuorovälillä, mikä mahdollistaa vielä Tampereen ratapihan käytön lähijunille. Laituriraiteet 6 ja 7 ovat vielä rakentamatta, näiden rakentaminen helpottanee ruuhkatuntien raidepulaa. Ehkä myös "nollaraiteen" saneeraus matkustajajunakelpoiseksi voi vielä tulla kyseeseen.

Kuntien lausunnoissa projektiin on lisäksi väläytelty lähijunalinjan pidentämistä Lempäälästä Toijalaan asti ja toisen lähijunalinjan Tampere-Orivesi-perustamista, mitkä eivät liene lainkaan huonoja ajatuksia kokonaisuuden kannalta. TASE 2025:n toimivalta vain rajoittui Tampereen kaupunkiseudulle, johon Akaan ja Oriveden kaupungit eivät kuulu.




> Tuppaisin olemaan samaa mieltä. Oikeastaan noissa vanhoissa suunnitelmissa RHK:n rataverkon hyödyntäminen oli aika takaperoista eli haluttiin hyödyntää juuri verkon ruuhkaisinta osaa Tampereen keskustan ympäristössä ja rautatieasemalla.


Vanhoissa suunnitelmissa raitiotie kyllä oli keskustassa omalla väylällään (kadulla ja tunnelissa), mutta tosiaan rautatieasemalla ahtaasti kaukojunien vieressä. Rautatieasemalta Vuohenojalle olisi ollut neljä raidetta, samoin Pispalan kannaksella, kuten nykyisissä suunnitelmissa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Taidat perustaa käsityksesi Tampereen pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmista tähän vuoden 2004 raporttiin, joka on täysin vanhentunut.


PNu kirjoittikin alunperin perfektissä, joten hän ei välttämättä tarkoittanut, että vastaavia kuolleena syntyneitä ideoita olisi nykyisissä suunnitelmissa.

Minäkin sanoisin, että Tampereen pikaratikkasuunnitelmissa hukattiin aluksi vain aikaa suunnittelemalla rautatien käyttämistä paikoissa, missä se ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista, ja turhahkoja jatkoja naapurikuntiin ihan vain valtionrahoituksen toivossa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Mitä Tampereen pikaratikalle kuuluu, mikä on nykytila?

----------


## Jykke

> Mitä Tampereen pikaratikalle kuuluu, mikä on nykytila?



TASE-2025 sivusto valaisee asiaa:




> Tampereen seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman päivityksen viimeinen vaihe on käynnistynyt
> 
> TASE 2025 -työ käynnistyi vuoden 2004 lopulla. Edeltävissä suunnitteluvaiheissa on selvitetty Tampereen seudun liikenteen ja liikkumisen olosuhteiden perustiedot (2005) sekä laadittu Tampereen kaupunkiseudun liikennepoliittinen ohjelma (2005). Vuoden 2007 alussa valmistui joukkoliikennejärjestelmävaihtoehtojen vertailu ja suositus Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi.
> 
> Nyt käynnistyneen uuden suunnitteluvaiheen tuloksena muodostetaan edellisiin vaiheisiin pohjautuen vuoteen 2025 ulottuva liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisohjelma ja lähivuosien (4-5 vuotta) kehittämistä ohjaava aiesopimus vuoden 2008 loppuun mennessä.
> 
> Suunnitelman laatimisen keskeiset työvaiheet ovat kehittämistarpeiden syventäminen, kehittämisohjelman laatiminen, vaikutusten arviointi sekä aiesopimuksen laatiminen. Suunnitelman laatimisesta vastaa Strafica Oy:n ja Ramboll Finland Oy:n muodostama konsulttiyhteenliittymä.



2015 vuoden tienoilla olisi tarkoitus päästä matkustamaan Vuoreksesta ja Hervannasta Amuriin ratikalla. Aika hyvin löytyy tiedot pähkinänkuoressa täältä: http://www.tase2025.fi/julkaisut/TASE_tiivistelma.pdf

----------


## kuukanko

Tuon TASE2025-jutun voisi suomentaa niin, että pikaratikkaa pyöritellään vasta vain yhtenä palasena koko liikennejärjestelmää yleistasolla käsittelevässä suunnitelmassa. Mitään konkreettista edes pikaratikan valitsemisesta esim. autoliikenteen kehittämisen sijaan ei ole, joten ratikka on edelleenkin lähes lähtöruudussa.

----------


## killerpop

> Mitä Tampereen pikaratikalle kuuluu, mikä on nykytila?


Se, mitä lehtiä ja muuta uutisointia olen seurannut, on näyttänyt siltä että pikaratikkahanke kaatui omaan mahdottomuuteensa. Sen sijaan raideliikennevisiossa pyörii hidasratikkavaihtoehto (joka toimii toimivan bussiliikenteen täydentäjänä)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> (...) pikaratikkahanke kaatui omaan mahdottomuuteensa. Sen sijaan raideliikennevisiossa pyörii hidasratikkavaihtoehto(...)


Parhaan kuvan asiasta saa TASE2025 - sivuilta: http://www.tase2025.fi/

TASE2025:ssä verrattiin kahta erilaista pikaraitiotietä, joista toinen oli nimetty "pikaraitiotieksi" ja toinen "katuraitiotieksi".

"Pikaraitiotie" sisälsi duoraitiotieratkaisun ja keskustan tunnelin
"Katuraitiotie" oli normaali maantasoinen pikaraitiotie, ensi vaiheessa reitillä Lentävänniemi - Keskusta - TAYS - Hervanta

Näistä "katuraitiotie" osoittautui edullisemmaksi ja paremmin palvelevaksi - kuten voi olettaakin, kun tunneliratkaisusta luovuttiin.

Kuten Killerpopin viesti muistuttaa, työnimet valittiin epäonnistuneesti ja niistä syntyi mielikuva, että suositeltu vaihtoehto ei olisi "nopea" vaikka käsittääkseni kahdella eri vaihtoehdolla ei ollut oleellisia nopeuseroja.

Suunnittelu jatkuu "katuraitiotie" - vaihtoehdon pohjalta.

----------


## petteri

Tampereella etäisyydet ovat varsin kohtuulliset. Itä ja kaakkosuunnassa Hervannan etäisyydelle saakka (noin 10 km) pystytään käsitykseni mukaan riittävä nopeus saavuttamaan ilman keskustan tunneliratkaisujakin. Hervantaan johtaa leveä katu, jonka käytävään saadaan nopea reitti. Hyvä nopeus matkalla mahdollistaa "hidastelun" keskustan katuverkossa ilman matka-ajan venymistä ylipitkäksi.

Länsisuunta on liikenteellisesti haastavampi, mutta silti katuvaihtoehdollakin selvittäneen keskustassa. Ja Näsijärven ja Pyhäjärven välisellä kannaksella löytynee maanpäällinen riittävän hyvä eristetty reitti nykyistä rautatien ja Paasikiventien käytävää pitkin. Nopeus toisaalla auttaa siinä, että keskustan katuverkon hidastuksista huolimatta matka-ajat saadaan pidettyä riittävän lyhyinä.

Ja eihän tunnelin rakentamattomuus keskustaan ole välttämättä mitenkään lopullinen ratkaisu. Jos tunneli havaitaan tarpeelliseksi, se voidaan rakentaa myöhemminkin. Minusta tosin vaikuttaa siltä, että ilman tunneleitakin voidaan saada (vaikkakin varsin niukalla marginaalilla) riittävän hyvä ratkaisu. Tampereen tapauksessa on nyt tärkeintä saada raideliikenne käyntiin kohtuullisilla investointikustannuksilla. 200-300 miljoonan hanke voi vielä olla mahdollista saada liikkeellekin. 500 miljoonan hanke jää toteuttamatta.

----------


## killerpop

> Tampereella etäisyydet ovat varsin kohtuulliset. Itä ja kaakkosuunnassa Hervannan etäisyydelle saakka (noin 10 km) pystytään käsitykseni mukaan riittävä nopeus saavuttamaan ilman keskustan tunneliratkaisujakin. Hervantaan johtaa leveä katu, jonka käytävään saadaan nopea reitti. Hyvä nopeus matkalla mahdollistaa "hidastelun" keskustan katuverkossa ilman matka-ajan venymistä ylipitkäksi.


Toisaalta tämä leveä katu, Hervannan valtaväylä tarjoaa tällä hetkellä riittävän nopeuden linja-autoilekin, käytännössä linja-autot kulkevatkin pitkiä osuuksia 70 km/h vauhdilla. Hitaita vuorot ovatkin vain keskustassa ja Hervannassa, jossa tiheä pysäkkiverkosto, alhaiset nopeusrajotukset ja keskustan onneton liikennevalosuunnittelu hidastavat päästä päähän matkustavien kulkemista.

Katuraitiotie, eli hidasratikka ei tässäkään yhteydessä ratkaisisi mitään, mutta todennäköisesti vain aiheuttaisi pidempiä kävelymatkoja ja heikentyneitä vuorovälejä, kun yhteen vaunuun voidaan ahtaa enemmän väkeä.




> Tampereen tapauksessa on nyt tärkeintä saada raideliikenne käyntiin kohtuullisilla investointikustannuksilla. 200-300 miljoonan hanke voi vielä olla mahdollista saada liikkeellekin. 500 miljoonan hanke jää toteuttamatta.


Tai sitten tuolla 200-300 miljoonan (euron) budjetoinnilla voitaisiin pitää matkalippujen hinnat edullisina, parantaa vuorotarjontaa entisestään ja laittaa osa rahoista hyödyllisiin investointeihin.

----------


## sebastin

Joitain viestejäni lähti pois. Huumorini ei ollut sopivaa  :Very Happy: . Minä jos kuka kannatan Turkuun ja Tampereelle raitioliikennettä, ja mielestäni ne voivat maksaa yhteensä lähemmäksi miljardin kuin nollaa. On täysin selkeää että näistä kaupungeista puuttuu toimiva raitioliikenneverkko ja ne on rakennettava lähivuosikymmeninä lopputtoman jahkailun ja hintojennousun sijaan.  Niin Tampereella ja Turussa on tarpeen kehittää raitioliikennettä kasvaviin liikennemääriin ja joukkoliikenteen suosion takaamiseksi kuin myös Helsingissä ja Pääkaupunkiseudulla metrorata-, raitiorata- ja lähijunahankkeet. 

Turussa ja Tampereella olisi myös syytä pohtia pienen mittakaavan tietulli/ruuhkamaksu-systeemin vaikutuksia, hyötyjä ja haittoja. Yhdessä ja erikseen mahdollisen uuden joukkoliikenneverkoston kanssa.

----------


## petteri

> Tai sitten tuolla 200-300 miljoonan (euron) budjetoinnilla voitaisiin pitää matkalippujen hinnat edullisina, parantaa vuorotarjontaa entisestään ja laittaa osa rahoista hyödyllisiin investointeihin.



Jos joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta ja kaupunkiympäristön viihtyisyyttä halutaan parantaa on minun aika vaikea kuvitella sen onnistuvan kehitetyn bussiliikenteen pohjalta, vaikka lipunhintoja miten subventoitaisiin.

Raideliikenne pitkällä tähtäimellä olevan se keino, jolla joukkoliikenteen kilpailuedellytyksiä ja kaupungin viihtyisyyttä voidaan parantaa. Vaikka bussi ja ratikka paperilla vaikuttaisivat palvelutasoltaan suunnilleen samanarvoisilta ratkaisuilta ja ratikkaan pitäisi vielä investoidakin,  ihmisten kokemuksissa raideliikenne koetaan huomattavasti positiivisempana, joka lisää valmiutta käyttää joukkoliikennettä. 

Tapa, jolla hyöty-kustannusarviointeja nykyään tehdään tekee monista raideliikenneinvestoinneista laskennallisesti kannattamattomia. Vaikka noiden investointien voi jälkikäteen nähdä toimivan hyvin ja vaikuttavan kaupunkielämään positiivisesti. 

Raideliikenne tuo kaupunkiin positiivisempaa "auraa", jonka arvoa on vaikea mitata objektiivisesti. Toisaalta lisääntyvä autoliikenne levittää negatiivista "auraa", jonka senkin hintaa on vaikea mitata.

(Aura on ympäristöpsykologinen käsite, jolla kuvataan ympäristön vaikutusta ihmisiin. Tuttu käsite ainakin kaupunkia SimCityssä rakentaneille  :Wink:  Esimerkiksi kaatopaikat ja moottoritiet levittävät ympärilleen negatiivista auraa ja puistot sekä vesistöt positiivista. Sitä millainen auravaikutus milläkin ratkaisulla on vaikea mitata. Auralla näyttää kuitenkin olevan paljon vaikutusta esimerkiksi kiinteistöjen arvoihin. Puistojen ja vesistöjen vieressä kiinteistöjen arvot ovat yleensä paljon korkeampia kuin esimerkiksi moottoriteiden tai kaatopaikkojen vieressä, vaikka sijainti olisi muuten samanarvoinen.)

----------


## sebastin

Vihreä tiivis kaupunki toimivalla joukkoliikenteellä on kaupunki ihmisille. Monet moottoritiehankkeet ovat olleet tärkeitä mutta ne eivät ensisijaisesti edistä sosiaalista kaupunkitilakulttuuria.

Tampereella muuten rakennetaan moottoritietä lentokentälle vaikka matkustajamäärät vuodessa on vain 600 000 verrattuna Helsinkin yli 13 miljoonaan.

Mielestäni Turun ja Tampereen tulisi saada korotettua valtionrahoitusta raitioliikennehankkeisiin, eli 35-40% on varmasti oikea kompromissisuunta. RHK:n ratojen ollessa kyseessä tuki on teoreettisesti mahdollisesti kattavampi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tai sitten tuolla 200-300 miljoonan (euron) budjetoinnilla voitaisiin pitää matkalippujen hinnat edullisina, parantaa vuorotarjontaa entisestään ja laittaa osa rahoista hyödyllisiin investointeihin.


Kannattaa huomata, että 200 - 300 M investointi tarkoittaa noin 10-15 M vuosikuoletusta.  Jos ei toteuteta raiteita ja kohdennetaan sen sijaan rahat lipun hinnan alennuksiin ja liikennöintimenoihin, ei tämän enempää pelimerkkejä ole tähän antaa.

Jos halutaan merkittäviä käytön lisäyksiä, on myös merkittävästi lisättävä liikennöintitarjontaa. Raideliikenteellä tämä on liikennöintikustannuksiltaan edullisempaa.

200 - 300 miljoonalla eurolla saadaan Tampereen oloissa n. 20 - 40 km raiteita.

----------


## Walle

> Kuten Killerpopin viesti muistuttaa, työnimet valittiin epäonnistuneesti ja niistä syntyi mielikuva, että suositeltu vaihtoehto ei olisi "nopea" vaikka käsittääkseni kahdella eri vaihtoehdolla ei ollut oleellisia nopeuseroja.


Voihan olla, että kysymys on mielikuvilla taktikoinnista. Sana "pikaraitiotie" ei ole ihmisille tuttu, mutta (Helsingin) raitiotie on, ja siitä on monilla positiivinen mielikuva. Lehdissä olen nähnyt kirjoituksia, joissa pikaraitiotietä vastustetaan turhana rahantuhlauksena, mutta katuraitiotietä kannatetaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Jos joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta ja kaupunkiympäristön viihtyisyyttä halutaan parantaa on minun aika vaikea kuvitella sen onnistuvan kehitetyn bussiliikenteen pohjalta, vaikka lipunhintoja miten subventoitaisiin.


Kaupunkiympäristön viihtyisyys on asia, josta ylipäätänsä voi olla näkemyksiä yhtä paljon kuin kirjoittajiakin. Toiselle viihtyisyyttä tarjoaa kävelykadut, toiselle puistot, kolmannelle häiriötön ympäristö...

Siitä varmasti moni on yhtä mieltä, että liikennemääriä tulisi hillitä erityisesti keskusta-alueilla. Tampereenkin keskustassa on lukuisia väyliä, jotka ovat sietokykynsä ääripäässä kapasiteetiltaan ja siihen vielä muutama risteävä jalankulkija suojatielle on mahdoton yhtälö.




> Raideliikenne pitkällä tähtäimellä olevan se keino, jolla joukkoliikenteen kilpailuedellytyksiä ja kaupungin viihtyisyyttä voidaan parantaa. Vaikka bussi ja ratikka paperilla vaikuttaisivat palvelutasoltaan suunnilleen samanarvoisilta ratkaisuilta ja ratikkaan pitäisi vielä investoidakin,  ihmisten kokemuksissa raideliikenne koetaan huomattavasti positiivisempana, joka lisää valmiutta käyttää joukkoliikennettä.


Tilanne on kuitenkin riistäytynyt siinä määrin käsistä, että nyt pitäisi tehdä myös lyhyenkin tähtäimen ratkaisuja ja saada yksityisautojen kulkumuoto-osuuksia laskettua nopeasti. 

Tampereen joukkoliikenne nostatti matkustajamääriään vuonna 2007 noin 2,7%.. Tämän on arvioitu johtuvan hintojen pitämisestä maltillisena ja vuorotarjonnan lisäämisellä. http://www.tampere.fi/tiedotus/tiedo.../t080108a.html

Vuorotarjontaa on lisätty roimasti myös seutuliikenteessä Ylöjärven, Pirkkalan ja Ideapark:n suuntaan. Vuorotarjonta on lähes tasapainossa kysynnän kanssa, mutta matka-ajat ovat pidentyneet, kun liikenne jumiintuu  monilla väylillä, erityisesti Pirkkalan tapauksessa. Bussimatkustajaa ei kiinnosta, kulkeeko 10 vuoden päästä pika- tai hidasratikka, vaan se, että hän pääsee tänään, huomenna, ensi viikolla ja ensi vuonnakin töihin sujuvasti.




> Vihreä tiivis kaupunki toimivalla joukkoliikenteellä on kaupunki ihmisille. Monet moottoritiehankkeet ovat olleet tärkeitä mutta ne eivät ensisijaisesti edistä sosiaalista kaupunkitilakulttuuria.


Sosiaalinen kaupunkitilakulttuuri esittäytyy tampereella epäsosiaalisena, keskustan kaksi kävelykatua ja joukkoliikenteen terminaali Keskustorilla on käytännössä päihdeongelmaisten ja muiden häiriötä aiheuttavien temmellyskenttänä vuorokauden ajasta riippumatta. Tämä ei liene ollut tarkoitus, mutta näin on käynyt. 




> Tampereella muuten rakennetaan moottoritietä lentokentälle vaikka matkustajamäärät vuodessa on vain 600 000 verrattuna Helsinkin yli 13 miljoonaan.


Läntinen kehä, eli kolmostie ei tule tällä hetkellä menemään lentokentän kautta, vaan tulee toimimaan Lakalaiva-Ylöjärvi -osuudella Tampereen ohittavana kehätienä. On lähinnä silkkaa sattumaa että lentokenttäkin sijoittuu tien vaikutuspiiriin.

Vielä kun Läntinen kehä on pahasti rakennusvaiheessa, on Pirkkalan toinen pääväylä - mt3022 pahasti ruuhkautunut. Vaikka joukkoliikenne ei käyttäisi moottoritietä kuin minimaalisesti, voi se viedä mukanaan runsaasti nykyistä mt3022:sta ruuhkauttavaa liikennettä ja joukkoliikenteen kulku helpottuu omilla paikallisväylillään. Mikäli liikennemääristä ei ole käsitystä, kannattaa tutustua www.liikennetampereella.fi -palveluun.




> Jos halutaan merkittäviä käytön lisäyksiä, on myös merkittävästi lisättävä liikennöintitarjontaa. Raideliikenteellä tämä on liikennöintikustannuksiltaan edullisempaa.
> 
> 200 - 300 miljoonalla eurolla saadaan Tampereen oloissa n. 20 - 40 km raiteita.


Voidaan sanoa, että Tampereen liikennettä ohjataan silloin "väärille raiteille". Esimerkki Hervanta, joka nostetaan aina raitiotievisioissa esiin. 

Nykyisin Hervannan ja Keskustorin välillä kulkee 5 eri bussilinjaa, joista 4 ajaa nopeaa valtaväylää pitkin, jonne myös raideliikennettäkin on linjattu. Kuitenkin Vuohenojalta Keskustorille kuljetaan jälleen 4 eri reittiä ihan siitäkin syystä, että hyvin harva matkustaa päätepysäkiltä päätepysäkille, vaan eri linjojen varsilla on merkittäviäkin kulkukeskittymiä. Mikäli bussireittejä alettaisiin korvaamaan yhdellä kiskokulkuvälinelinjalla, se todennäköisesti kulkisi väärässä paikkaa, ettei matka-aika ja kävelymatkat pitenisi kohtuuttomiksi. 

Tällä hetkellä Hervannan runkolinjat ovat hyviä tietyin varauksin. Linjalla 30 on vieläkin keskipäivä- ja lauantailiikenteessä liian harvat vuorovälit. 
Viinikan liittymän pysäkillä tuulilasikuormassa kulkeva teliauto kun viillettää pysäkin ohi täynnävalo palaen, kaipaa ensisijaisesti parempaa vuoroväliä, kuin katuraitiotiepysäkkiä 1,5 km päähän.

En halua tyrmätä raideliikennettä. Kunhan itäinen ja eteläinen alue kasvaa kasvamistaan, voi muutaman harvan asemavälin  Metro olla se mitä kaivataan. Kaavailtu raitiotievaihtoehto on vain bussia näennäisesti nopeampi keino niiltä alueilta, joissa liikennetilanne on jo nyt kunnossa hyvien väylien ansiosta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kuitenkin Vuohenojalta Keskustorille kuljetaan jälleen 4 eri reittiä ihan siitäkin syystä, että hyvin harva matkustaa päätepysäkiltä päätepysäkille, vaan eri linjojen varsilla on merkittäviäkin kulkukeskittymiä.


Kannattaa muistaa, että tämä on vain osasyy. Itse ainakin olen ymmärtänyt linjojen 23 ja 30 linjaukset lähinnä niin, että ne kulkevat Vuohenojan jälkeen suhteellisen vähäisen kysynnän alueiden kautta "kiertäen" esimerkiksi Sammonkadun varren. 

Yksi oleellinen hyöty pikaraitiotiestä Tampereella on nimenomaan se, että se voisi yhdistää 2-3 nykyistä bussilinjaa yhdeksi paremmin palvelevaksi linjaksi. 

Nythän bussilinjasto tavallaan "liuskottuu" siten, että on lyhyempiä linjoja jotka palvelevat kaupunkia lähemmän alueen ja pidempiä linjoja, jotka palvelevat vain linjan päässä olevan lähiön mutta eivät välialuetta.

----------


## Jykke

> Voidaan sanoa, että Tampereen liikennettä ohjataan silloin "väärille raiteille". Esimerkki Hervanta, joka nostetaan aina raitiotievisioissa esiin. 
> 
> Nykyisin Hervannan ja Keskustorin välillä kulkee 5 eri bussilinjaa, joista 4 ajaa nopeaa valtaväylää pitkin, jonne myös raideliikennettäkin on linjattu. Kuitenkin Vuohenojalta Keskustorille kuljetaan jälleen 4 eri reittiä ihan siitäkin syystä, että hyvin harva matkustaa päätepysäkiltä päätepysäkille, vaan eri linjojen varsilla on merkittäviäkin kulkukeskittymiä. Mikäli bussireittejä alettaisiin korvaamaan yhdellä kiskokulkuvälinelinjalla, se todennäköisesti kulkisi väärässä paikkaa, ettei matka-aika ja kävelymatkat pitenisi kohtuuttomiksi.


Tästä syystä pitäisikin suunnitella raitiotien linjaukset tarkkaan. Varsinkin Hervannassa. Tämä nyt on taas omaa ideointia siitä mitä voisi tehdä Hervannassa: 

Vuoreksesta tuleva linja siirtyisi omalta radaltaan Arkkitehdinkadulle, jonka se kulkisi päästä päähän, kääntyen sitten Insinöörinkadulle, jolta se vuorostaan kääntyisi Teekkarinkadulle ja sen päästä samaa reittiä kuin 39 kulkee tällä hetkellä, aina Opiskelijankadulle ja kulkisi myös sen päästä päähän ja kääntyisi Insinöörinkadulle ja kulkisi sitä pitkin kohti Hervannan valtaväylää. Näin saataisiin bussilinjat 23 ja 39 korvattua tehokkaasti raitiovaunuilla. Raitiotielinja jonka päätepysäkki pitäisi olla länsi-Hervannassa kulkisi vuorostaan tullessaan valtaväylältä koko Insinöörinkadun päästä päähän (palvellen Hervantakeskusta) ja kääntyen joko Näyttelijänkadulle korvaten loputkin nykyisestä linjasta 30 tai jatkaen sitten suoraan Hervantajärven suunnitteilla olevalle asuinalueelle. Näin oltaisiin jo korvattu noista valtaväylää pitkin kulkevista neljästä bussilinjasta kolme kappaletta: 23, 30 ja 39. Bussilinjalle 20 en mitään muutoksia tekisikään Hervannassa. Sen verran 20 kokisi muutosta että kyseinen linja siirtyisi kulkemaan valtaväylältä Vuohenojan kautta keskustaan, kulkien entisen 23:sen reittiä kalevankankaan kautta, tai sitten entisen 30:n reittiä Iidesrannan kautta (tälle välille on pakko saada jokin linja korvaamaan 30:ä). 
Samaan syssyyn voisi vielä suunnitella sellaista että Vuoreksen linja siirtyisi valtaväylältä Hakametsän Prisman kohdalla kulkemaan Sammonkatua pitkin kun taas Etelä-Hervannan linja koukkaisi Keskussairaalan kautta kulkien Teiskontietä pitkin. Linjat sitten kohtaisivat Itsenäisyydenkadulla jatkaen siitä samaa rataa pitkin keskustaan. 
Niin! Ja valtaväylällä ratikat kulkisivat tietysti omalla muusta liikenteestä erotetulla radallaan 80 km/h!  :Wink:  




> En halua tyrmätä raideliikennettä. Kunhan itäinen ja eteläinen alue kasvaa kasvamistaan, voi muutaman harvan asemavälin  Metro olla se mitä kaivataan. Kaavailtu raitiotievaihtoehto on vain bussia näennäisesti nopeampi keino niiltä alueilta, joissa liikennetilanne on jo nyt kunnossa hyvien väylien ansiosta.


Tampere saa kasvaa kyllä miljoonnakaupungiksi, jos tarkoitat Helsingin metron kaltaista systeemiä.

----------


## ultrix

Mitäs tykkäätte tällaisesta "metroverkosta" pysäkkeineen? Vuoreksen linja voidaan vaihtoehtoisesti vetää Arkkitehdinkadun kautta, kartan linjauksessa on varauduttu Ruskontien varteen rakentuvaan Hervantajärven alueeseen.



HKL-tyyppistä metroa ei Tampereelle tarvita, vaikka arkkitehti Pietilä sellaiselle tilavarauksen suunnittelikin Hervannan kauppakeskuksen ylätasanteelle . Metron piti tulla vuodeksi 1990 (lähde: Malcolm Quantrill, _Reima Pietila: Architecture, Context and Modernism,_ 1985_)._ Muita lähteitä en ole löytänyt, mutta Hervantaan on "pikaraidetta" suunniteltu varmaan jo kymmenessä eri suunnitelmassa ensimmäisistä Hervanta-luonnoksista lähtien.

----------


## Jykke

> Mitäs tykkäätte tällaisesta "metroverkosta" pysäkkeineen?


Ihan hyvän näköinen, mutta muutama kohta mietityttää. Hervannan valtaväylän itäpuolella kulkeva rata vaatisi melko varmasti parin ajorampin purkamista. Messukyläntieltä Hervannan valtaväylälle vievä ramppi ja Hervannan valtaväylältä Sotilaankadulle vievä ramppi. Itse voin sen kanssa elää, mutta moni autoilija voisi ärähtää  :Wink: . Toki nämä kaksi rampia eivät ole mitenkään välttämättömyyksiä, kun vierestä löytyvät hiukan pitemmät mutta saman asian ajavat rampit. 

Kulkisiko ratikka Sammon valtaväylän ylitse tasoristeyksen avulla vai kenties tunnelissa sen alitse?

Keskustassa olevan raitiotien kosken itäpuolella olevaa linjausta pohdiskelinkin edellisessä viestissäni, joten paneudun hiukan kosken länsipuolella olevaan raitiotiehen. Ehdottaisin Kauppakadulle uutta pysäkkiä Näsilinnankadun ja Kauppakadun risteykseen. Raitiotie joutuisi melko tiukkojen kaarteiden kautta kulkemaan Puutarhakadulle, joten yhtenä vaihtoehtona voisi pitää ratikan linjaamista kulkemaan Hämeenpuiston lävitse suoraan Pirkankadulle, jota pitkin se kulkisi kääntyen Kortelahdenkadulle. Pysäkin saaminen Pirkankadulle Metson kohdalle voisi olla vaikeaa, sillä tila on aika vähissä, mutta eiköhän siihenkin ratkaisu löytyisi.

Jos lähijunat ja ratikat pistetään saman brändin alle, mikä mielestäni ihan järkevää olisi, niin paitsi saman logon, niin saman kaluston alle saaminen olisi hyvä juttu. Aikaisemmin ehdotinkin jossain viestissäni että lähijunat voitaisiin ajaa myös raitiovaunuilla. Näin ei syntyisi tarvetta kahdelle erilaiselle kiskokulkuvälineelle, vaan liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa samaa kalustoa käyttämällä. Ongelmana on toki korkeat laiturit Tampereen asemalla, Lempäälässä, Viialassa, Toijalassa ja Orivedellä. Homma onnistuisi eri korkuisten laiturien avulla toki, mutta voisi sellaistakin ajatusta miettiä että ratikat jatkaisivat pääteasemiltaan ratikkana aina keskustoihin asti esimerkiksi Orivedellä ja Toijalassa.

----------


## Walle

> Mitäs tykkäätte tällaisesta "metroverkosta" pysäkkeineen?


Ihan hyvältä näyttää, mutta joitakin muutoksia tekisin reittiin. Raitiotie mieluummin Yliopistonkadulle kuin Rautatienkadulle, niin päästäisiin lähemmäs Tammelan asutusta. Aikaisemmin on kerrottu, että raitiotie ei mahtuisi rautatieaseman alikulkutunnelista ilman suuria muutoksia. Onko kyse siitä, että tunneli on liian matala tms. vai että tunneli pitäisi sulkea yksityisautoilta? Yliopistonkadulla ja Itsenäisyydenkadulla on 4 kaistaa. Niistä voisi kaksi ottaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön sitten kun Ratapihankatu ja Hämpin parkki valmistuu.

Raitiotien rakentaisin kyllä Hämeenkadulle koko matkalta ja Kauppakadusta tekisin kävelykadun.

Nokialla Kankaantaan seisake Ilkantien mutkan kohdalle, tähän:

http://www.karttatiimi.fi/nokia/map....antaan+seisake

Siinä on jonkin verran tilaa täydennysrakentamiselle. Myös Nokian aseman viereen mahtuisi hyvin asuintaloja. Pahoin pelkään, että Nokian päättäjät eivät ole ajatelleetkaan asiaa. Lähijunien todennäköistä tuloa oteta millään lailla huomioon kaavoituksessa.

----------


## Jykke

> Aikaisemmin on kerrottu, että raitiotie ei mahtuisi rautatieaseman alikulkutunnelista ilman suuria muutoksia. Onko kyse siitä, että tunneli on liian matala tms. vai että tunneli pitäisi sulkea yksityisautoilta?


Tätä on tullut itsekin ihmeteltyä. Tunneli on 3.2 metriä korkea. Eikö ratikan virroitin sitten taivu tarpeeksi alas? Ajettiinhan tunnelista johdinautoillakin virroitin lähes katossa kiinni. 




> Raitiotien rakentaisin kyllä Hämeenkadulle koko matkalta ja Kauppakadusta tekisin kävelykadun.


Kauppakadulla ratikka kirjaimellisesti kulkee siellä missä kaupatkin ovat.

----------


## ultrix

> Ihan hyvän näköinen, mutta muutama kohta mietityttää. Hervannan valtaväylän itäpuolella kulkeva rata vaatisi melko varmasti parin ajorampin purkamista.


Ne rampit voi varmaan rakentaa uudestaan ratikka-tzr-yhteensopiviksi? Mielestäni paljon suurempi ongelma on esim. Vuohenojan ratasilta, junaliikenne jouduttaneen sulkemaan vaihteeksi hetkeksi Oriveden radalla raitiotien rakentamisen takia.




> Kulkisiko ratikka Sammon valtaväylän ylitse tasoristeyksen avulla vai kenties tunnelissa sen alitse?


Tasoristeyksessä, Sammon valtatien liikennevalot siirretään vajaa 10 metriä itään päin. Raitiotie kulkisi aika lailla nykyisen mainospömpelin läpi helpointa reittiä Jäähallin parkkikselle, josta Kissanmaankadulle. Ratikan valoetuudet hyödyttäisivät myös Hervannan valtaväylän liikennettä.




> Ehdottaisin Kauppakadulle uutta pysäkkiä Näsilinnankadun ja Kauppakadun risteykseen.


Olen itse miettinyt myös Ylioppilastalon kohdalle pysäkkiä, mutta toisaalta etäisyydet Keskustorin ja Hämeenpuiston ratikkapysäkkien välillä eivät ole juuri sen pidempiä kuin Tuulensuun ja Keskustorin laitimmaisten pysäkkien välillä.




> Raitiotie joutuisi melko tiukkojen kaarteiden kautta kulkemaan Puutarhakadulle, joten yhtenä vaihtoehtona voisi pitää ratikan linjaamista kulkemaan Hämeenpuiston lävitse suoraan Pirkankadulle, jota pitkin se kulkisi kääntyen Kortelahdenkadulle.


Kaarresäteet eivät liene este, ja eiköhän TASE 2025:ssä ole tämä jo tutkittu kun ehdottavat linjausta sinne minne minäkin. Karttahan pohjautuu TASE 2025-selvitykseen osittain tarkennettuna. Raiteet voi myös asettaa kurvissa limittäin, jos tulee ongelmia. Pirkankadulla raitiotie joutuisi jakamaan tilan bussien tai autojen kanssa, ja molempia on jo aivan tarpeeksi. Omalla väylällään muusta liikenteestä ei ole haittaa. Sitä paitsi Hämeenpuiston raitiopysäkki on mitä parahin paikka vihreän esplanaadin keskellä, Metsosta on paljon lyhempi matka lehtomaiselle ratikkapysäkille kuin Tuulensuuhun tai Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkille!  :Smile: 




> Jos lähijunat ja ratikat pistetään saman brändin alle, mikä mielestäni ihan järkevää olisi, niin paitsi saman logon, niin saman kaluston alle saaminen olisi hyvä juttu. Aikaisemmin ehdotinkin jossain viestissäni että lähijunat voitaisiin ajaa myös raitiovaunuilla. Näin ei syntyisi tarvetta kahdelle erilaiselle kiskokulkuvälineelle, vaan liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa samaa kalustoa käyttämällä.


Olen pääasiassa samaa mieltä, mutta Tampellan liikenneyhteydet pitää parantaa sitten jollain muulla keinolla (tai asettamalla jonkin raitiolinjan päättäri sinne)




> Ihan hyvältä näyttää, mutta joitakin muutoksia tekisin reittiin. Raitiotie mieluummin Yliopistonkadulle kuin Rautatienkadulle, niin päästäisiin lähemmäs Tammelan asutusta.


Miksi? Samalla menetetään yliopiston ja Tullin "bisnespuiston" läheisyys ja joudutaan samalle joukkoliikennekaistalle bussien kanssa, mikä voi hidastaa vaunun kulkua. Tammelasta pääsee kakkosella aivan hyvin, vuoroväliä voinee tihentää 10 minuuttiin jos on tarvis. Itsenäisyydenkadun varresta kulkee busseja nyt parin minuutin välein, ja varmasti myös jatkossakin. Raitiovaunu Itsenäisyydenkadulla ei tuo juuri mitään lisäarvoa, etenkin jos se ei pääse paljoakaan bussia nopeammin etenemään.

Kaupinkadun-Kalevantien-Rautatienkadun reitti saattaa olla jopa nopeampi kuin Itsenäisyydenkadun reitti, koska em. reitillä on paljon vähemmän liikennettä ja ratikalle voidaan tehdä nollaviive-etuudet. Itsenäisyydenkadulla nollaviive-etuudet ovat auto- ja bussiliikenteen paljouden vuoksi vaikeita.




> Aikaisemmin on kerrottu, että raitiotie ei mahtuisi rautatieaseman alikulkutunnelista ilman suuria muutoksia. Onko kyse siitä, että tunneli on liian matala tms. vai että tunneli pitäisi sulkea yksityisautoilta?


Ymmärtääkseni isoimpana ongelmana on alikulkutunnelin mataluus. Kannattaa tarkistaa kysymällä kaupungilta, esimerkiksi tilaajapäällikkö Risto Laaksonen osannee vastata.




> Yliopistonkadulla ja Itsenäisyydenkadulla on 4 kaistaa. Niistä voisi kaksi ottaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön sitten kun Ratapihankatu ja Hämpin parkki valmistuu.


Itsenäisyydenkadun laitimmaiset kaistat ovat ymmärtääkseni olleet jo ainakin pari vuosikymmentä bussikaistoina.




> Raitiotien rakentaisin kyllä Hämeenkadulle koko matkalta ja Kauppakadusta tekisin kävelykadun.


Miksi? Hämeenkadulla on sama ongelma kuin Itsenäisyydenkadulla: paljon auto- ja bussiliikennettä. Autoliikenteen voi sulkea, ja sitä selvitetäänkin P-Hämpin suunnittelun yhteydessä, bussiliikennettä käytännössä ei. Hämeenkadulla on pakko kulkea ratikalla ainakin Hämeensillan verran jos kuljetaan Hatanpään valtatien kautta, mutta itse preferoin rautatieaseman takia myös Koskipuisto-Rautatieasema-välin linjausta ratikalle, jos tila saadaan järjestymään esimerkiksi keskikaistoilla. Aseman ratikkapysäkki voi olla Rautatienkadulla, siinä ainakin on tilaa.

Hämeenkadun länsipäässä vaihtoehtona Hämeenkadulle on Kauppakatu, joka on erittäin helppo pyhittää raitioliikenteen käyttöön. Raitiopysäkki on äärimmäisen simppeli rakentaa vanhan Viistokadun kohdalle keskelle toria ja Kauppakadun varteen voidaan myös tarvittaessa rakentaa pysäkki. Hämeenkatu on Kauppakadulta muutaman kymmenen metrin päässä, ja jos Hämeenkadulla kulkeminen on itseisarvo niin voi hypätä bussiin. Kauppakadulla on minusta potentiaalia yhtä urbaaniksi kaduksi kuin Hämeenkatu on, visioin kadusta "Tampereen Aleksina".




> Nokialla Kankaantaan seisake Ilkantien mutkan kohdalle, tähän:
> 
> http://www.karttatiimi.fi/nokia/map....antaan+seisake


Hyvä idea, muutetaan kunhan keritään tuohon karttaan!  :Smile:

----------


## Jykke

> Ne rampit voi varmaan rakentaa uudestaan ratikka-tzr-yhteensopiviksi? Mielestäni paljon suurempi ongelma on esim. Vuohenojan ratasilta, junaliikenne jouduttaneen sulkemaan vaihteeksi hetkeksi Oriveden radalla raitiotien rakentamisen takia.


No muutostöiden kautta voisi onnistua. Pitää käydä paikan päällä katsomassa tilannetta tarkemmin  :Smile:  . Ainakin Messukyläntien rampin voisi muuttaa siltarampiksi, jonka alta raitiotie voisi kulkea. Näin ollen saataisiin rampin kiihdytyskaista valtaväylän varteen kiinni, ilman että tarvitsee tasoristeyksiä rakentaa. Turtolan rampissa voisi myös luultavasti jonkinsortin siltarampilla onnistua myös. Tuo Vuohenojan silta on takuulla yksi vaikeimmista kohdista. Yön hiljaisina tunteina pitää muutostyöt suorittaa, tai sitten korvata matkustajajunat busseilla jonkin aikaa (tavaraliikenne vaikkapa Haapamäen kautta). 





> Tasoristeyksessä, Sammon valtatien liikennevalot siirretään vajaa 10 metriä itään päin.


Ok. 





> Kaarresäteet eivät liene este, ja eiköhän TASE 2025:ssä ole tämä jo tutkittu kun ehdottavat linjausta sinne minne minäkin. Karttahan pohjautuu TASE 2025-selvitykseen osittain tarkennettuna. Raiteet voi myös asettaa kurvissa limittäin, jos tulee ongelmia. Pirkankadulla raitiotie joutuisi jakamaan tilan bussien tai autojen kanssa, ja molempia on jo aivan tarpeeksi. Omalla väylällään muusta liikenteestä ei ole haittaa. Sitä paitsi Hämeenpuiston raitiopysäkki on mitä parahin paikka vihreän esplanaadin keskellä, Metsosta on paljon lyhempi matka lehtomaiselle ratikkapysäkille kuin Tuulensuuhun tai Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkille!


Varsin totta tuo Hämpin pysäkin sijainti. Onhan se loogisesti parhaimmalla paikalla. Se on minua mietityttänyt että aiotaanko rata pistää kulkemaan Hämeenpuiston katuja pitkin vai oikein puistossa ns. ruohoratana. TASE:en karttakuvista saisi tällaisen käsityksen. Olen kuvia nähnyt näistä eurooppalaisista "puistoradoista" pysäkkeineen ja ihan hienojahan ne ovat. 





> Olen pääasiassa samaa mieltä, mutta Tampellan liikenneyhteydet pitää parantaa sitten jollain muulla keinolla (tai asettamalla jonkin raitiolinjan päättäri sinne)


Eräässä visiossasihan olit pistänyt (muistaakseni Sorilasta tulevan) raitiotielinjan päättäriksi Tampellan. Se oli hieno suunnitelma! Suosittelisin että pistäisit tuon Tampellan haaran suunnitelman vaikka ihan ylemmälle taholle asti  :Wink: . Kuninkaankatua pitkin kulkeva ratikka, joka sitten ylittäisi kosken Tampellan kaupunginosaan. Saisi Tampellakin oikein kunnon julkisen menopelin. Kuninkaankadulla rata voitaisiin rakentaa vaikkapa limittäin, jos halutaan antaa enemmän tilaa kävelijöille. 





> Kaupinkadun-Kalevantien-Rautatienkadun reitti saattaa olla jopa nopeampi kuin Itsenäisyydenkadun reitti, koska em. reitillä on paljon vähemmän liikennettä ja ratikalle voidaan tehdä nollaviive-etuudet. Itsenäisyydenkadulla nollaviive-etuudet ovat auto- ja bussiliikenteen paljouden vuoksi vaikeita.


Tämä kohta on ainakin tuottanut minulle päänvaivaa. Kannattaako ratikkaa pistää kulkemaan sellaisten katujen kautta, joilla on erittäin paljon matkustajia (esim. Sammonkatu ja Teiskontie), mutta jo monta bussilinjaa. Ja kun kyseinen ratikka ei korvaa kovinkaan montaa bussilinjaa (16 linjan nyt ainakin uskoisin), niin onko järkeä pistää ratikkaa kulkemaan näitä reittejä sitten? Liikennevaloetuudet olisivat välttämättömät. Ja tuo runsas auto ja bussiralli on iso ongelma. 

Jos rata kuitenkin (ja luultavasti) Kaupinkadun kautta vedetään, niin ainakin Kalevan pysäkki tulisi rakentaa siten Sammonkadun ja Kaupinkadun ristekseen ettei ratikoille tulisi erillistä tarvetta pysähtyä. Elikkä keskustaan tulevien ratikoiden pysäkki olisi juuri siinä missä TASE:ssa sen paikka onkin, mutta keskustasta pois tulevien ratikoiden pysäkki olisi risteyksen toisella puolella Pikkolo kaupan parkkipaikan vieressä (kyseiselle parkkikselle pitäisi tehdä uusi ajoreitti Sammonkadun kautta). Näin kummastakaan suunnasta tulevien ratikoiden ei tarvitsisi pysähtyä erikseen risteykseen. Sitä paitsi toisella puolella risteystä Kaupinkadulla olevan kerrostalon autotallit olisivat keskustasta tulevien ratikoiden pysäkin kohdalla.





> Kauppakadulla on minusta potentiaalia yhtä urbaaniksi kaduksi kuin Hämeenkatu on, visioin kadusta "Tampereen Aleksina".


Ja se onkin erittäin hieno visio. Tampereen ensimmäisen raitiovaunulinjan (jota muistaakseni esitettiin vuonna 1907) piti alun perin kulkeakin Kauppakatua pitkin. Parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan!  :Wink:

----------


## sebastin

> Yksi oleellinen hyöty pikaraitiotiestä Tampereella on nimenomaan se, että se voisi yhdistää 2-3 nykyistä bussilinjaa yhdeksi paremmin palvelevaksi linjaksi.


Niinno, yksi oleellinen hyöty on se, ettei Turussa ole pätkääkään kiinnostusta raitioliikenteen rakentamiseksi koska Turku on pieni kaupunki ja raidehankkeet on kalliita. Tampereelle kaavailtu pikaratikka voidaan korvata kokonaan haaroittamalla RHK:n ratoja. Jos raitiovaunu tai pikaratikka ei Espooseen ole tulossa, todellakaan, ja Tampereellakin on kiikun kaakun niin... tarviiko tunkea väkisin? Jos Portossa näytti kivalta niin se ei ole sama asia kuin Helsinki ja pks.

Tampereella joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on ensiarvoisen tärkeää. Ja bussilinjojen muuttaminen raidekiskoiksi olisi mitä kannatavinta. Mutta nyt viimeisessä suunnitelmassa oleva yksi linja ei palvele ketään ja vielä kun jatkamalla RHK:n ratoja vain hieman saadaan raitiolinja korvattua. Tampere tarvitsee 3-4 linjan suunnitelman ilman typeriä säästömutkia keskustassa. Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa tulisi rakentaa vähintään kaksi linjaa.

Turkua paljon tärkeämpi raidejoukkoliikenteen kehityskeskus on Oulun alue. Kannatan valtionrahoituksen keskittämistä Helsinkiin, Tampereelle ja Ouluun.

Suomen kasvukeskuksista Turku on häntäpäässä:

    * Helsinki
    * Jyväskylä
    * Lohja
    * Oulu
    * Porvoo
    * Salo
    * Seinäjoki
    * Tampere
    * Turku

----------


## Jykke

> Mutta nyt viimeisessä suunnitelmassa oleva yksi linja ei palvele ketään ja vielä kun jatkamalla RHK:n ratoja vain hieman saadaan raitiolinja korvattua.


Kyseisen linjan päissä on sellaiset mitättömät asuinalueet kuin Lentävänniemi ja Hervanta. Ja molempiin päihin ollaan suunnittelemassa lisää asuinalueita (Niemen alue, Vuores, Hervantajärvi) joten linja on enemmän kuin hyvä. 

Väitätkö tosiaan että lähijunalla saataisiin tämä ensimmäisen vaiheen raitiolinja korvattua, hieman lisää raiteita rakentamalla? Tarkoitatko kenties lisäraiteilla ratoja Lentäväänniemeen ja Hervantaan? Enpä muuten keksi miten vähäisin lisäyksin voisi RHK:n radoilla korvata ratikkalinjan. 





> Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa tulisi rakentaa vähintään kaksi linjaa.


Ultrixin järjestämässä maan mainiossa kyselyssä todetaan että kaksi linjaa tullaan tekemäänkin. Hervanta - Lentävänniemi ja Vuores - keskusta (luultavasti Keskustori).

----------


## Walle

> Itsenäisyydenkadun laitimmaiset kaistat ovat ymmärtääkseni olleet jo ainakin pari vuosikymmentä bussikaistoina.


Ajattelin sellaista järjestelyä, että Yliopistonkadulla kahdelle läntiselle kaistalle ja Itsenäisyydenkadulla kahdelle eteläiselle kaistalle tehtäisiin raitiotierata. Risteys muun liikenteen kanssa olisi vain Tampere-talon edessä ja Hämeenkadun ja Rautatienkadun risteyksessä. Rautatieaseman pysäkki olisi siinä missä tällä hetkellä on bussipysäkki heti tunnelin jälkeen.

Kalevantietä ratikan ei tarvitsisi ylittää ollenkaan, kun kiskot tehtäisiin Kalevantien viereen pohjoispuolelle. Jos taas jatketaan Sorin sillan yli ja käytetään Rautatienkatua Yliopistonkadun sijasta niin joudutaan menemään kolmista liikennevaloista ja risteämään autoliikenteen kanssa.

Viistokadun palauttaminen raitiotien muodossa katkaisisi yhtenäisen torialueen ja raatihuoneen edusta peittyisi pysäkin rakenteista. Kauppakadun reitissä on kyllä hyvätkin puolensa, mutta kannatan ensisijaisesti silti Hämeenkatua.

----------


## Allison

Minusta hyvä linjaus olisi Hervannasta Sammonkatu - Viinikankatu - Kalevantie - Hatanpään valtaväylä - Hämeenkatu - Viistokatu - Kauppakatu.

Sammonkadulla molemmat raiteet ajoratojen eteläpuolella. Viinikankadulla molemmat raiteet ajoratojen itäpuolella. Kalevantiellä molemmat raiteet ajoratojen pohjoispuolella.

Tuolla linjauksella tulee tasoristeykset Salhojankadulle, Yliopistonkadulle ja Rautatienkadulle. Sorinsillalta portaat ja hissit suoraan rautatieaseman laitureille. Viinikankadulla suurhallin pysäkki.

Katsokaapa liittäämääni ilmakuvaa.

----------


## Razer

> Minusta hyvä linjaus olisi Hervannasta Sammonkatua


Niin, ja tähän liitän vielä perusteena seuraavaa:
+ Kysytyin yhteys Hervanta-keskusta suoristuu ja nopeutuu
+ Palvelualueen piiriin saadaan niin kysytty kuin asuttu Sammonkatu
+ Liittymäratkaisut tasoristeyksissä helpompia toteuttaa Allisonin esittämällä linjauksella ja kaistavarauksilla

Mielestäni Taysia on aivan turha lähteä liittämään osaksi Hervannan ratikkaa; bussiliikenteellä on järjestettävissä suora, nopea ja tiheä vuorotarjonta niin, että Taysin Biokatu päätepysäkkinä tarjoaa lyhyet kävelyetäisyydet kampuksen perimmäisiinkin kohteisiin. Taysille matkustavien määrä tulee olemaan keskustaan meneviä merkittävästi alhaisempi, joten missään nimessä ratikkaa ei kannata kierrättää, varsinkaan Kissanmaalla asti ja Kekkosentien linjauksella kävelymatkat venyisivät liikaa. Sammonkatu tarjoaa jo riittävät kävelymatkat mm. Sammon koulukeskukselle.

Taysin ratikka kuuluu toisen vaiheen suunnitelmiin, joissa ratikkaa voidaan linjata Nurmi-Sorilan tai Leinolan suuntaan. Näin aluksi ratikka on nähtävä runkolinjana, jonka tehtäviin ei kannata liittää poikittaislinjaston ominaisuuksia.

Hatanpään valtatien kautta liikennöinti olisi perusteltua Ratinan alueen voimakkaan kasvamisen vuoksi. Liityntä raideliikennemuotojen välillä toteutuisi Sorinsillalta. Hämeenkadulle ei kannata pyrkiä kuin Koskisillan osuudelle, ainakaan nykyisen poliittisen ilmapiirin vallitessa.

----------


## Allison

> Taysin ratikka kuuluu toisen vaiheen suunnitelmiin, joissa ratikkaa voidaan linjata Nurmi-Sorilan tai Leinolan suuntaan. Näin aluksi ratikka on nähtävä runkolinjana, jonka tehtäviin ei kannata liittää poikittaislinjaston ominaisuuksia.


Juuri näin. Ei ratikka sentään niin nopea ole bussiin nähden että sillä voitaisiin kierrellä joka paikasta Hervannan ja keskustan välillä. Hervannasta pitää tulla nopeaa reittiä keskustaan, Taysin ratikka on eri linja.

Hervannan ratikka jäisi kauaksi isoa osaa Taysista vaikka se kulkisi kaikista kiertelevintä reittiä valtaväylältä Kissanmaankatua Teiskontielle. Taysin ratikan tulee kulkea Teiskontien suuntaisesti itään mahdollisimman läheltä Taysin alueen kohteita.




> Hatanpään valtatien kautta liikennöinti olisi perusteltua Ratinan alueen voimakkaan kasvamisen vuoksi. Liityntä raideliikennemuotojen välillä toteutuisi Sorinsillalta. Hämeenkadulle ei kannata pyrkiä kuin Koskisillan osuudelle, ainakaan nykyisen poliittisen ilmapiirin vallitessa.


Keskustan painopiste siirtynee Ratinan suuntaan, jolloin ratikan on hyvä tavoittaa vähintään alueen koillisnurkka. Pysäkki voisi olla Kalevantien ja Hatanpään valtatien mutkassa jos raiteet vähän oikaisevat hiekkakentän kautta. Katsokaas liitteenä olevaa kuvaa.

----------


## Walle

> Mielestäni Taysia on aivan turha lähteä liittämään osaksi Hervannan ratikkaa; bussiliikenteellä on järjestettävissä suora, nopea ja tiheä vuorotarjonta niin, että Taysin Biokatu päätepysäkkinä tarjoaa lyhyet kävelyetäisyydet kampuksen perimmäisiinkin kohteisiin.


Kyllä. Parasta olisi jättää Tays Linnainmaan ratikkareitin varrelle. Sammonkadun varrella asuu niin paljon ihmisiä, että raitiotie olisi hyvä rakentaa sinne ensimmäisessä vaiheessa.




> Hämeenkadulle ei kannata pyrkiä kuin Koskisillan osuudelle, ainakaan nykyisen poliittisen ilmapiirin vallitessa.


Mielestäni poliittinen ilmapiiri on muuttumassa. Myös keskustan liikenneolot muuttuvat Ratapihankadun ja Hämpin parkin rakentamisen jälkeen niin, että pelkkä joukkoliikenne Hämeenkadulla ei ole enää utopiaa.

Voin puhua vain omasta puolestani, mutta olen tullut satoja kertoja Tampereen keskustaan omalla autolla. Autokoulun jälkeen olen kuitenkin ajanut Hämeenkatua vain pari kertaa. Hämeenkadun luullaan olevan erittäin tärkeä reitti keskustaan omalla autolla tuleville, mutta todellisuudessa näin ei ole. Sen sijaan käytetään esim. Kalevantietä, Hatanpään valtatietä, Kauppakatua, Puutarhakatua ja Satakunnankatua. Vaikka raitiotie kulkisi vain sillan kohdalla Hämeenkatua, se sotkisi silti autoliikennettä. Sama tilanne on myös Kalevantiellä ja Hatanpään valtatiellä.

Myöhemmin raitiotietä voi laajentaa keskustassa muillekin kaduille, kun uusia linjoja rakennetaan. Esim. Hatanpään valtatietä Pirkkalan suuntaan. Ratinan uusi kauppakeskus kyllä menestyy, vaikka raitiotie ei sitä kautta kiertäisi. Hämeenkadun varren kaupoille raitiotiellä olisi suurempi merkitys. Hämeenkadun länsipää on jäänyt kaupallisesti jo nyt vähän syrjään.




> _Pirkanmaan ympäristökeskuksen lausunto (TASE 2025):
> 
> Raitiotieliikenteen linjaston sijoittaminen katuverkkoon vaikuttaa merkittävästi siihen, mikä koetaan kaupungin ydinkeskustan vetovoimaisimpana alueena. Tässä suhteessa raitiotieliikenneverkon tulisi sijoittua ydinrakenteen keskelle siten, että se tukee jo muotoutuneen ja historiallisestikin tärkeän kaupunkikeskustan säilymistä elinvoimaisena. Ympäristökeskus katsookin, että linjastoa suunniteltaessa tulisi vaihtoehtona tarkastella ratkaisua, jossa päälinjaus ydinkeskustassa sijoittuu Hämeenkadun-Itsenäisyydenkadun muodostamalle akselille.
> 
> http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/15...n+lausunto.pdf_



Olen ymmärtänyt niin, että TASE2025 suunnitelmien reittivaihtoehdossa oli tarkoitus osoittaa autopuolueelle, että raitiotien rakentaminen Tampereelle ja yksityisautot Hämeenkadulla eivät välttämättä ole toisiaan poissulkevia. Siihen mikä olisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien kannalta paras reitti ei ole otettu kantaa. Tätä tulisikin selvittää jatkossa.

----------


## Razer

> Vaikka raitiotie kulkisi vain sillan kohdalla Hämeenkatua, se sotkisi silti autoliikennettä. Sama tilanne on myös Kalevantiellä ja Hatanpään valtatiellä.


Lähtökohtaisesti autoilu tuleekin kieltää Hämeenkadulla sillä osuudella, mistä ratikka linjataan. Edes autoilu ja pyöräily eivät mahdu nykyisellään keskustan katuverkkoon, millä sitten ratikka? Toki paras ratkaisu olisi koko Hämeenkadun pyhittäminen joukkoliikenteelle, mutta mikäli tämä ei näyttäisi menevän poliittisesti läpi, tulisi kuitenkin pyrkiä edes Koskisillalle niin, että Hämeenkadun läpiajo sillan yli olisi kiellettyä. Kalevantiellä ja Hatanpään valtatiellä tilannetta helpottaisi edellä esitetyt kaistaratkaisut niin, että kuljettaisiin aina katujen pohjoispuolta, jolloin vältettäisiin mahdollisimman tehokkaasti risteämistä muun liikenteen kanssa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ajattelin sellaista järjestelyä, että Yliopistonkadulla kahdelle läntiselle kaistalle ja Itsenäisyydenkadulla kahdelle eteläiselle kaistalle tehtäisiin raitiotierata. Risteys muun liikenteen kanssa olisi vain Tampere-talon edessä ja Hämeenkadun ja Rautatienkadun risteyksessä. Rautatieaseman pysäkki olisi siinä missä tällä hetkellä on bussipysäkki heti tunnelin jälkeen.


Minne bussit ja autot Itsenäisyydenkadulla? Yhteiselle kahdelle kaistalle? En usko että onnistuu, Itsenäisyydenkatu on kuitenkin tärkeä sekä bussi- että autoliikenteen kannalta.




> Kalevantietä ratikan ei tarvitsisi ylittää ollenkaan, kun kiskot tehtäisiin Kalevantien viereen pohjoispuolelle. Jos taas jatketaan Sorin sillan yli ja käytetään Rautatienkatua Yliopistonkadun sijasta niin joudutaan menemään kolmista liikennevaloista ja risteämään autoliikenteen kanssa.


Mitä ne liikennevalot haittaisivat? Niihin on todella helppo ohjelmoida liva-etuudet, kun näistä liikennevaloista kulkevat vain kaukobussit ja muutama vähäpätöinen kaupunkibussilinja (4, 8, 10).




> Viistokadun palauttaminen raitiotien muodossa katkaisisi yhtenäisen torialueen ja raatihuoneen edusta peittyisi pysäkin rakenteista. Kauppakadun reitissä on kyllä hyvätkin puolensa, mutta kannatan ensisijaisesti silti Hämeenkatua.


Rakennettiinhan Sumeliuksen ja Selinin talon fasaadien eteen busseillekin massiivinen teräskatos sinisine valoineen. Raitiotien pysäkki Viistokadulla voitaisiin rakentaa oikeasti säänsuojaksi, eli korkeutta saman verran kuin bussipysäkeillä yleensä, mutta aidosti puolilämpimäksi tilaksi, jossa ei tarvitse värjötellä (vrt. metroasemat). Ratikkapysäkki ei ole välttämättä yhtään tavallista bussipysäkkikatosta massiivisempi rakenne; se ei peittäisi Keskustorilta näkymiä Raatihuoneelle sen enempää kuin suihkulähdekään.




> Kyllä. Parasta olisi jättää Tays Linnainmaan ratikkareitin varrelle. Sammonkadun varrella asuu niin paljon ihmisiä, että raitiotie olisi hyvä rakentaa sinne ensimmäisessä vaiheessa.


TAYSissä käy töissä ja asioilla niin paljon ihmisiä, että pikaraitiotie voi ihan hyvin koukata sitä kautta. Se kuitenkin risteää Sammonkadun kanssa varsin keskeisellä paikalla Kalevassa, Sammonkadun ja Kalevankadun risteyksessä nk. "Kiinanmuurien", postin ja "pikkolon" kohdalla.





> Mielestäni poliittinen ilmapiiri on muuttumassa. Myös keskustan liikenneolot muuttuvat Ratapihankadun ja Hämpin parkin rakentamisen jälkeen niin, että pelkkä joukkoliikenne Hämeenkadulla ei ole enää utopiaa.


Valtuuston viime kokouksen perusteella väitän, että kunhan Ratapihankatu, P-Hämppi ja Tampellan tunneli ovat valmiina, Hämeenkadulta loppuu yksityisautoilu. Ainakin ruuhka-aikaan. Ja jos raitiotie käyttää enemmän kuin Hämeensillan verran Hämeenkatua, on melkeinpä 'pakko' kieltää muinakin aikoina autoilu kadulla.




> Voin puhua vain omasta puolestani, mutta olen tullut satoja kertoja Tampereen keskustaan omalla autolla. Autokoulun jälkeen olen kuitenkin ajanut Hämeenkatua vain pari kertaa. Hämeenkadun luullaan olevan erittäin tärkeä reitti keskustaan omalla autolla tuleville, mutta todellisuudessa näin ei ole. Sen sijaan käytetään esim. Kalevantietä, Hatanpään valtatietä, Kauppakatua, Puutarhakatua ja Satakunnankatua. Vaikka raitiotie kulkisi vain sillan kohdalla Hämeenkatua, se sotkisi silti autoliikennettä. Sama tilanne on myös Kalevantiellä ja Hatanpään valtatiellä.


Niinpä! Hämeenkatu on autoilijoille tarpeeton katu, sitä käytetään lähinnä läpiajoon. Ja läpiajoa varten on myös Satakunnankatu, Tampereen valtatie ja Kekkosentie.




> Hämeenkadun varren kaupoille raitiotiellä olisi suurempi merkitys. Hämeenkadun länsipää on jäänyt kaupallisesti jo nyt vähän syrjään.


No näin toki on, mutta parantaako nimenomaan Hämeenkadulla kulkeva raitiotien linjaus sitä välttämättä juurikaan? Kauppakadulta Hämeenkadulle on tosi lyhyt matka, samoin Hämeenpuiston ratikkapysäkiltä Tuulensuuhun. Jatkossakin Hämeenkadun länsipää olisi bussikatu, joten bussin ikkunasta näkee tulevaisuudessakin Tuulensuun seudun näyteikkunoihin. Ratikan ikkunasta puolestaan näkisi Kauppakadun varren liikkeiden näyteikkunoihin, joten raitiotie mahdollistaisi kaksi liikekatua läntiseen keskustaan.  :Wink:  




> Olen ymmärtänyt niin, että TASE2025 suunnitelmien reittivaihtoehdossa oli tarkoitus osoittaa autopuolueelle, että raitiotien rakentaminen Tampereelle ja yksityisautot Hämeenkadulla eivät välttämättä ole toisiaan poissulkevia. Siihen mikä olisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien kannalta paras reitti ei ole otettu kantaa. Tätä tulisikin selvittää jatkossa.


Oli se sitäkin. Otettiin tarkoituksella sellainen reitti, mikä voidaan toteuttaa, vaikka autoilu sallittaisiin Hämeenkadulla jakossakin. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta arvioituna koen itse Google Maps-kartassani ja tässä piirtämäni reitin parhaaksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Sammonkadulla molemmat raiteet ajoratojen eteläpuolella. Viinikankadulla molemmat raiteet ajoratojen itäpuolella. Kalevantiellä molemmat raiteet ajoratojen pohjoispuolella.
> 
> Tuolla linjauksella tulee tasoristeykset Salhojankadulle, Yliopistonkadulle ja Rautatienkadulle. Sorinsillalta portaat ja hissit suoraan rautatieaseman laitureille. Viinikankadulla suurhallin pysäkki.


Tuotahan ehdotettiin jo TASE 2025-projektin joukkoliikennejärjestelmän vaihtoehtojen vertailussa, mutta hylättiin. Ilmeisesti sen takia, että Viinikankadun ja Kalevantien korkeuserot ovat liian suuret, näin ainakin minun tietääkseni. Rampeista olisi tehtävä todella massiiviset, mahdollisesti alkaen jo Salhojankadun risteyksestä.

Sorin sillalta rautatieaseman laitureille ei nykyisillä portaali- ja raidejärjestelyillä ole mitään mahdollisuuksia johtaa portaita saati sitten hissejä.




> Niin, ja tähän liitän vielä perusteena seuraavaa:
> + Kysytyin yhteys Hervanta-keskusta suoristuu ja nopeutuu
> + Palvelualueen piiriin saadaan niin kysytty kuin asuttu Sammonkatu
> + Liittymäratkaisut tasoristeyksissä helpompia toteuttaa Allisonin esittämällä linjauksella ja kaistavarauksilla


 TAYSin ja keskustan välinen raideyhteys jää "hamaan tulevaisuuteen"
 kalliit ramppiratkaisut Viinikankadun ja Kalevantien välillä




> Mielestäni Taysia on aivan turha lähteä liittämään osaksi Hervannan ratikkaa; bussiliikenteellä on järjestettävissä suora, nopea ja tiheä vuorotarjonta niin, että Taysin Biokatu päätepysäkkinä tarjoaa lyhyet kävelyetäisyydet kampuksen perimmäisiinkin kohteisiin. Taysille matkustavien määrä tulee olemaan keskustaan meneviä merkittävästi alhaisempi, joten missään nimessä ratikkaa ei kannata kierrättää, varsinkaan Kissanmaalla asti ja Kekkosentien linjauksella kävelymatkat venyisivät liikaa. Sammonkatu tarjoaa jo riittävät kävelymatkat mm. Sammon koulukeskukselle.


TAYS-Hervanta-yhteys ei ole niin kriittinen kuin TAYS-keskusta. TASE-ratikalla saadaan toki käytännössä molemmat, TAYSin pysäkki voisi ihan hyvin olla siellä missä nytkin TAYSin Teiskontien bussipysäkki. TAYS-keskusta-yhteydellä bussit usein täyttyvät tuulilasikuormaan huolimatta pysäkin erittäin tiheästä, metromaisesta vuorovälistä.




> Taysin ratikka kuuluu toisen vaiheen suunnitelmiin, joissa ratikkaa voidaan linjata Nurmi-Sorilan tai Leinolan suuntaan. Näin aluksi ratikka on nähtävä runkolinjana, jonka tehtäviin ei kannata liittää poikittaislinjaston ominaisuuksia.


Eikä kuulu toiseen vaiheeseen, ei ainakaan TASE 2025:n suosituslinjastossa. Siinä TAYSin yhteys on jopa ennen Lentsun ratikkaa. Ja ymmärtääkseni kyseinen linjasto on pääpiirteissään se, mitä nyt lähdetään "ajamaan eteenpäin". Ratikka on nähtävä myös kaupunginosat helminauhaksi yhdistävänä selkärankana, mikä on olennainen osa raitiolinjan runkolinjamaisuutta: ei ainoastaan yhteys lähiöstä keskustaan vaan palvellaan myös väliin jääviä alueita kunnolla. Tätä toki tekisi myös Sammonkadun kautta kulkeva ratikka palvellen erinomaisesti myös Kalevaa, mutta tällöin olisi järjestettävä erikseen osittain ratikan kanssa päällekkäinen yhteys TAYSiin ja Teiskontien tuulilasikuormaongelma jäisi jäljelle. Kalevaa voidaan osin palvella ratikalla myös TAYSin kautta ehdotetulla Kaupinkadun linjauksella.




> Liityntä raideliikennemuotojen välillä toteutuisi Sorinsillalta.


Ks. yllä: sähkörata- ja raideratkaisujen vuoksi ei Sorin sillalta ole mahdollista johtaa käytäviä laitureille. Jos raiteita pidennetään eteläpäässään, tilanne muuttuu olennaisesti.




> Hämeenkadulle ei kannata pyrkiä kuin Koskisillan osuudelle, ainakaan nykyisen poliittisen ilmapiirin vallitessa.


Tarkoittanet Koskisillalla Hämeensiltaa? Vastasin edellisessä viestissäni käytännössä tähän, eli niin kauan kuin Hämppi pysyy autoilijoille sallittuna katuna, olen samaa mieltä. Mutta heti jos ja kun edes Kyttälän puolen Hämppi suljetaan autoliikenteeltä, muuttuu asetelma radikaalisti. Stockan/aseman seutu on kokemuksieni pohjalta Tampereen vilkkainta aluetta, jonka rinnalle vain Commercen/Raatihuoneen kulma yltää. Ratina ei edes lisärakentamisen myötä ole yhtä tärkeä alue.





> Juuri näin. Ei ratikka sentään niin nopea ole bussiin nähden että sillä voitaisiin kierrellä joka paikasta Hervannan ja keskustan välillä. Hervannasta pitää tulla nopeaa reittiä keskustaan, Taysin ratikka on eri linja.


TASE 2025-työryhmästä minulle vastattiin, että Hervannasta pääsisi TAYSin ja yliopistonkin kautta kiertäen pikaratikalla vartissa. Tämä lienee myös mahdollista, jos ratikka oikeasti on pikainen 100% etuuksin. Sammonkadun kautta kulkeva raitiovaunu ei olisi välttämättä kuin pari minuuttia nopeampi.




> Hervannan ratikka jäisi kauaksi isoa osaa Taysista vaikka se kulkisi kaikista kiertelevintä reittiä valtaväylältä Kissanmaankatua Teiskontielle. Taysin ratikan tulee kulkea Teiskontien suuntaisesti itään mahdollisimman läheltä Taysin alueen kohteita.


Yhtä kauaksi kuin nykyiset bussipysäkitkin. Jos TAYSia halutaan palvella erityisesti vieden matkustajat etuovelle asti, voidaan varmaan toisessa ketjussa esittämääni kutosen muuttamista rengaslinjaksi soveltaa.




> Keskustan painopiste siirtynee Ratinan suuntaan, jolloin ratikan on hyvä tavoittaa vähintään alueen koillisnurkka. Pysäkki voisi olla Kalevantien ja Hatanpään valtatien mutkassa jos raiteet vähän oikaisevat hiekkakentän kautta. Katsokaas liitteenä olevaa kuvaa.


Millä perusteella? Yksi kauppakeskus, silta ja asuinalue tuskin asiaa muuttavat, eipä keskustan painopiste ole siirtynyt Tampellaankaan päin vastaavin perustein. Itse näen asemanseudun kehittyvän voimakkaasti, Tulli ja Kyttälä ovat jo nyt kovin vilkkaita ja etenkin Tulli koko ajan vilkastuu.

----------


## kouvo

Hankala dilemma, nopea yhteys Hervannasta/monia kohteita palveleva linja Keskustassa. 

Oma mielipiteeni on että, alkuvaiheessa kun ratikkalinjoja on esim. yksi, sen tulisi kulkea linjaa Hämeenkatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu-Tays-Hervanta.

Ja sitten hieman perusteluja, jotka luonnollisesti jossain määrin perustuvat omiin arvovalintoihini.

1) Ratikan tulisi kulkea joukkoliikenteen pääkäytävää pitkin, joka mielestäni keskustan osalta on nimenomaa Hämeenkatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu-TAYS. Bussilinjoja tulisi muokata ratikan mukaan, ei toisinpäin.

2) Hämeenkatu ei oman kokemukseni mukaan, eikä ilmeisesti kaikkien tähän keskusteluun osallistujienkaan mielestä, ole niin äärimmäisen tärkeä väylä yksityisautoilun kannalta kuin annetaan ymmärtää. En lähtisi sulkemaan Hämeenkatua yksityisautoilulta, mutta joukkoliikenne-etuudet on järjestettävä mahdollisimman sujuviksi yksityisautoilun kustannuksella Hämeenkadulla. Näin ollen järjestelmä laittaisi autoilijat valitsemaan vaihtoehtoisia reitteja, esim. läpikulkuliikenteelle.   

3) Mielestäni TAYS on niin tärkeä joukkoliikennekohde, että huolimatta siitä että Hervannan yhteys jonkin verran hidastuu on ratikat ohjattava sitä kautta. Toisaalta en kannata sitä, että ratikat kurvaisivat TAYSSILTA esim. Kaupinkadun kautta Kalevantielle ja sieltä edelleen Yliopiston-, Rautatienkadun tai Hatanpään valtatien kautta Hämeenkadulle, Tätä en kannata nimenomaa hidastuvien Hevannan yhteyksien takia. Tullin alueen yhteydet ovat yhtä hyvät Itsenäisyydenkadun linjausta käyttäen ja henk.koht. priorisoin TAYSSIN yhteyden tärkeämmäksi kuin yliopiston yhteyden.

----------


## Razer

Ensinnä anteeksi erehdykseni, tarkoitin toki Hämeensiltaa edellisen sivun viestissäni.

Jos nyt reittivaihtoehtoja listaan, niin A) Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Teiskontie on ehdottoman poissuljettu. Autoliikenteen sekaan ratikkaa ei tule linjata. B) Hämeenkatu - Rautatienkatu - Kalevantie vaatii runsaita valoliittymäratkaisuja sekä Hämeenkadun sulkemista autoliikenteeltä. C) Hämeenkatu - Hatanpään valtatie - Kalevantie sujuu muuten, mutta lähijunalaiturien järjestelyt Sorinsillan alle voivat todellakin osoittautua mahdottomaksi tehtäväksi ratapihan ahtauden vuoksi.

Reitillä Hervanta - Tays - Keskustori on mittaa Teekkarinkadun liikenneympyrästä Ultrixin esityksen mukaisesti 10,9 kilometriä. Jos tämän meinaa hurauttaa vartissa, tulisi keskinopeuden olla miltein 45 km/h. Ja nyt seuraa tieteellistä faktaa:

10,9 km pitkällä linjalla, jolla on 16 pysäkkiä, joilla pysähdytään keskimäärin 15 sekunnin ajaksi, ja jolla on 100% liikennevaloetuus, selvittäisiin 2 m/s2 kiihtyvyydellä perille juurikin 15 minuutissa. Sillä liikenteessä nämä ihanneolosuhteet eivät kuitenkaan tule toteutumaan, lähentelee matka-aika varmasti arviolta 18 minuuttia, mikä vastaa nykyisen linjan 30 reitin matka-aikaa samalla päätevälillä.

Sammonkadun kautta mittaa kertyisi 9,4 km, jolloin samoin ihanneolosuhtein yllettäisiin tarkalleen 2 minuuttia nopeampaan suoritukseen. Reitti olisi liikenteen solmukohdissa mitattuna huomattavasti sujuvampi, joten todellinen matka-aika saattaisi olla kolmekin minuuttia Taysin kautta kulkua nopeampaa, mikä tietäisi jo 16,67% parannusta (15/18).

Ja vaikka Sammonkadun linjaus ei nyt miellyttäisi, niin ennakoimani 18 minuutin matka-aika Ultrixin reitille tarkoittaa kyllä, että jostakin olisi syytä leikata, jotta raideliikenteeseen siirtyminen olisi matka-aikojen puolesta suositeltavaa Hervannan kannalta.

----------


## sebastin

Kyllä Lentävänniemen rataa jatkamalla ja uudella ratahaaralla Hervantaan saataisiin nopeat raideyhteydet Keskustaan rautatieasemalle. 

Miksi ratikkalinja täytyy linjata pois kiireisimmästä keskustan osasta? Ensimmäisessä versiossa se meni pohjoispuolelta ja nyt eteläpuolelta. Kannattaisi nyt suoraan laittaa se ratikka tunneliin Hämeenkadulla ja Rautatieaseman edessä. Kun yksi-kaksi linjaa saadaan valmiiksi on siitä helppoa ja nopeata saada jatkolinjoja aikaiseksi. 

Keskustan dilemmaan tunneli on ainoa ratkaisu. Missään ei tulla kannattamaan kiertoreittejä. Raitiovaunun täytyy mennä myös keskustan kiireisimpään osaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Reitillä Hervanta - Tays - Keskustori on mittaa Teekkarinkadun liikenneympyrästä Ultrixin esityksen mukaisesti 10,9 kilometriä. Jos tämän meinaa hurauttaa vartissa, tulisi keskinopeuden olla miltein 45 km/h. Ja nyt seuraa tieteellistä faktaa:
> 
> 10,9 km pitkällä linjalla, jolla on 16 pysäkkiä, joilla pysähdytään keskimäärin 15 sekunnin ajaksi, ja jolla on 100% liikennevaloetuus, selvittäisiin 2 m/s2 kiihtyvyydellä perille juurikin 15 minuutissa. Sillä liikenteessä nämä ihanneolosuhteet eivät kuitenkaan tule toteutumaan, lähentelee matka-aika varmasti arviolta 18 minuuttia, mikä vastaa nykyisen linjan 30 reitin matka-aikaa samalla päätevälillä.


OK, sitten TASE 2025-työryhmästä valehdeltiin minulle matka-ajan suhteen. 1,2 m/s^2 lienee suurin mahdollinen kiihtyvyysarvo, mitä kaupunkiraideliikenteessä voi käyttää.




> Kannattaisi nyt suoraan laittaa se ratikka tunneliin Hämeenkadulla ja Rautatieaseman edessä. Kun yksi-kaksi linjaa saadaan valmiiksi on siitä helppoa ja nopeata saada jatkolinjoja aikaiseksi. 
> 
> Keskustan dilemmaan tunneli on ainoa ratkaisu. Missään ei tulla kannattamaan kiertoreittejä. Raitiovaunun täytyy mennä myös keskustan kiireisimpään osaan.


Miksi tunneliin? Matkustajien matka-aika lisääntyy väkisinkin parilla minuutilla, jos joutuu onkalosta nousemaan maan pinnalle. Nollaviive-etuudet autottomassa ympäristössä takaavat nopeammat raideliikenteen yhteydet keskustaan, eli pintaliikenteenä saadaan parempaa ja halvempaa joukkoliikennettä. Suosittelen vakavasti lukemaan Antero Alkun kirjan "Mennäänkö metrolla".

----------


## Jykke

> Kyllä Lentävänniemen rataa jatkamalla ja uudella ratahaaralla Hervantaan saataisiin nopeat raideyhteydet Keskustaan rautatieasemalle.


Eli käytännössä Tampereen pikaratikka muuttuisi tällaisen suunnitelman myötä raskaaksi lähijunaksi. Hervannassa ei liiemmin ole tilaa rakentaa maan päälle raskasta rautatietä, joten jouduttaisiin takuulla rakentamaan maan alle radat ja asemat. Jos Hervannasta kulkisi tuollainen lähijuna ja suora bussiyhteys, niin aivan varmasti tämä bussi olisi täynnä matkustajia. Lähijuna palvelee hyvin lähikuntia, mutta Tampereen sisäisenä liikenteenä se ei takuulla toimisi. Raitiovaunu palvelee huomattavasti laajempaa aluetta kuin tuo lähijuna, joka rajoittuisi vain radanvarsiin. 





> Keskustan dilemmaan tunneli on ainoa ratkaisu. Missään ei tulla kannattamaan kiertoreittejä. Raitiovaunun täytyy mennä myös keskustan kiireisimpään osaan.


Kuuluin aikoinani tunneliratkaisun kannattajiin. Nykyisin en pidä tunnelia enää järkevänä. Tuohon keskustan dilemmaan kun nimittäin on myös toinen ratkaisu. Hämeenkadun muuttaminen joukkoliikennekaduksi, sekä raitiovaunuille omat kaistat siellä missä se on mahdollista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuuluin aikoinani tunneliratkaisun kannattajiin. Nykyisin en pidä tunnelia enää järkevänä. Tuohon keskustan dilemmaan kun nimittäin on myös toinen ratkaisu. Hämeenkadun muuttaminen joukkoliikennekaduksi, sekä raitiovaunuille omat kaistat siellä missä se on mahdollista.


Samaa mieltä. Alunperin näin tunnelissa joitakin etuja, mutta tarkemmin tarkastellen ne eivät ole missään suhteessa tunneloinnista aiheutuviin kustannuksiin. Jos vaakakupissa ovat tunnelin mahdolliset edut ja toisaalta se voidaanko säästyvällä rahalla rakentaa kattavampi liikennejärjestelmä, vaaka kallistuu jälkimmäiseen suuntaan.

Tunnelin puolesta on helppo puhua, mutta todellisuudessa se romuttaisi suurellisuudessaan järjestelmän kehitysmahdollisuudet.

Hämeenkatu on mielestäni oikea reitti ratalinjaukselle. Yksityisautoilun rajoittaminen Hämeenkadulla ei aiheuttane kohtuutonta haittaa, ottaen huomioon että tarkoitus on siirtää matkustajia autoista ratikkaan. Ja käsittääkseni suurin osa ajaa joka tapauksessa muita reittejä pitkin, kuten itsekin tein ennen kuin havaitsin että yleensä Hämeenkatu on parhaiten vetävä itä-länsisuuntainen väylä -- ilmeisesti juuri siksi että monet ajattelevat sitä jo nyt joukkoliikennekatuna eivätkä viitsi lähteä bussien sekaan seikkailemaan.

----------


## Razer

> 1,2 m/s^2 lienee suurin mahdollinen kiihtyvyysarvo, mitä kaupunkiraideliikenteessä voi käyttää.


Tällöin saavutetaan 10,9 kilometrillä ja 16 pysäkillä 17 minuutin ajoaika, edellyttäen kuitenkin, että juna pyrkii aina huippunopeuteen 80 km/h niin risteyksien mutkissa kuin asuinkaduillakin, mikä ei tietenkään tule koskaan toteutumaan. Ajamalla keskustassa ja Hervannassa nopeutta 50 km/h matka-aikaa ei tule lisää kuin 1 minuutti, jolloin ollaan kuitenkin jo siinä ennakoimassani 18 minuutissa. Tämän lisäksi tulisi vielä huomioida valoliittymissä seisonta-ajan odotusarvot.

En usko että TASE-selvityksessä valehdellaan, mutta pysäkkejä ja kiertoa on varmaan hieman sinun versiotasi vähemmän, esimerkiksi karsimalla 3 pysäkkiä ja 300 metriä. Mutta kyllä näistä luvuista jo huomaa, että TASE:ssa oletetaan ratikan pystyvän jopa risteyksissä huippunopeuteensa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta kyllä näistä luvuista jo huomaa, että TASE:ssa oletetaan ratikan pystyvän jopa risteyksissä huippunopeuteensa.


Tämä on vain normaalia käytäntöä nykyaikaisilla raitioteillä. Ne eivät seiso liikennevaloissa eivätkä hidastele risteyksiin siltä varalta, että kuljettaja katsoo, pääseekö läpi vai ei.

Joskus aiemmin täällä keskusteltiin siitä, onko liikennevaloihin luottaminen. Pidän vähän erikoisena vaatimusta siitä, että kumipyöräliikenne saa ajaa surutta nopeutta alentamatta valoristeyksestä, mutta ratikalle sellaista ei voi sallia. Vaikka kumipyörän kitka on suurempi kuin teräksellä, ei kumikaan pysäytä risteykseen, jos jarrutus havaitaan tarpeelliseksi vasta risteyksen kohdalla.

Mutta ehkä meillä on todellakin suomalaiset erikoisolosuhteet tässäkin. Kun taulapäät autoilijat ajavat tasoristeyksissä junien alle välittämättä katsella radan suuntaan ja hiljentämättä lainkaan, siitä syyllistetään junia. Vaaditaan, ettei tasoristeyksiä saa rakentaa ja vetureista pitäisi tehdä jotain joulukuusen ja poplaulajan sekasikiöitä, jotta autoilijat viitsisivät vaivautua katsomaan radan suuntaan.

Kyllä ongelma on autoilijassa ja ongelman korjaaminen on aloitettava sieltä, ei raideliikenteestä.

Antero

----------


## Samppa

> Kun taulapäät autoilijat ajavat tasoristeyksissä junien alle välittämättä katsella radan suuntaan ja hiljentämättä lainkaan, siitä syyllistetään junia.


En muista koskaan nähneeni uutista, jossa tasoristeysonnettomuudesta olisi syyllistetty junia.

Ongelma on todella autoilijassa, ihmisessä. Ihmisille, meille kaikille, sattuu havainto-, arviointi- tai muita virheitä. Niistä ei päästä koskaan. 

Liikenneturvallisuuden parantamiseksi liikenneympäristöä pitää kehittää niin, että tällaisesta inhimillisestä virheestä johtuva onnettomuus ei johtaisi vakaviin seurauksiin. Tasoristeysten vähentäminen on osa näistä keinoista.

Samppa

----------


## tkp

> Ongelma on todella autoilijassa, ihmisessä. Ihmisille, meille kaikille, sattuu havainto-, arviointi- tai muita virheitä. Niistä ei päästä koskaan. 
> 
> Liikenneturvallisuuden parantamiseksi liikenneympäristöä pitää kehittää niin, että tällaisesta inhimillisestä virheestä johtuva onnettomuus ei johtaisi vakaviin seurauksiin.



Enpä nyt menisi laskemaan välinpitämättömyyttä "inhimillisten virheiden" joukkoon. Suurin osa tasoristeysonnettomuuksista tapahtuu vain sen takia että autoilijat luottavat siihen että junaa ei tule. Ja yleensä junan alle jäädään siinä tutussa tasoristeyksessä joka ylitetään monta kertaa päivässä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Samoin kuin Turussa TLO ja Vainio pitävät huolen, että ratikka ei toteudu, sama käy Tampereella. Eikös Paunun likaisten temppujen osasto ole aloittanut jo loanheiton. Ainakaan tamperelaiset valtuustoehdokkaat eivät vaikuta kovin kiinnostuneilta asiasta. Eräskin kokoomuslainen vastusti hanketta suoraan viime vaaleissa.

----------


## tkp

> Samoin kuin Turussa TLO ja Vainio pitävät huolen, että ratikka ei toteudu, sama käy Tampereella. Eikös Paunun likaisten temppujen osasto ole aloittanut jo loanheiton.


Kerro toki lisää, mitä tämä loanheitto pitää sisällään?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kerro toki lisää, mitä tämä loanheitto pitää sisällään?


Mikäli muistini ei petä, niin ainakin Martti Paunu on esiintynyt ratikkahankkeen tiedotustilaisuuksissa (ainakin siinä yhdessä jossa itse olin yleisön joukossa) ja vastustanut sitä. Samoin muistelen lukeneeni hänen yleisönosastokirjoituksiaan aiheesta samaan sävyyn Aamulehdessä. Argumentaatio on ainakin minun mielestäni ollut ala-arvoista agitaatiota, ei niinkään faktoihin kuin mielikuviin perustuvaa, mm. liittyen "itsekannattavan" seutuliikenteen toimintaedellytysten heikkenemiseen.

Jotta en vahingossa herjaa aiheetta, täytyy varoittaa että minulla ei ole nyt kättä pidempiä faktoja esittää vaan kyse on muistikuvista, joita itse kyllä pidän luotettavina.

----------


## ultrix

> Argumentaatio on ainakin minun mielestäni ollut ala-arvoista agitaatiota, ei niinkään faktoihin kuin mielikuviin perustuvaa, mm. liittyen "itsekannattavan" seutuliikenteen toimintaedellytysten heikkenemiseen.
> 
> Jotta en vahingossa herjaa aiheetta, täytyy varoittaa että minulla ei ole nyt kättä pidempiä faktoja esittää vaan kyse on muistikuvista, joita itse kyllä pidän luotettavina.


Suunnilleen tuosta on ollut pitkälti kyse. Epexin tyyliin sanoen, vanhat "linja-autoisännät" yrittävät pitää kynsin hampain kiinni saavuttamistaan eduista (Paunulla käytännössä monopoli Pirkkalan, Nokian ja Lempäälän sekä Kangasalan liikenteeseen, Länskärillä Ylöjärven liikenteeseen).

Tosiasiassa seudullinen tilaaja-tuottaja-malli ja sen jälkeen seudullinen lähijuna eivät ole linja-autoilijoilta mitenkään pois: lähijuna ei _korvaa_ bussiliikennettä vaan täydentää sitä lisäten joukkoliikenteen kokonaissuosiota, ja tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissa kestävälle pohjalle rakennettu linja-autoyhtiö kyllä pärjää kilpailutuksessa. Monopoli-/kartellitilanteessa (linjaliikennelupamalli seutulipputuella) linja-autoyhtiö taas voi pitää yllä kehnoakin kustannusrakennetta ja organisaatiota.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tiedoksi: Tampereen pormestari Timo P. Nieminen vaikuttaa kommentissaan pessimistiseltä lähijunaliikenteen suhteen, syynä jälleen kerran VR:n näkemys toiminnan kannattavuudesta:




> Kysymykseen paikallisjunaliikenteen aloittamisesta pormestari Timo P. Nieminen vastasi, että hän on keskustellut asiasta VR:n pääjohtajan kanssa, mutta vastaus oli, että lähijunaliikenne ei ole kannattavaa. Toinen ongelma on pääratojen ruuhkaisuus Tampereen kohdalla juuri aamu- ja iltapäivisin. 
> 
> Lähijunaliikenne on kuitenkin mahdollista 10  15 vuoden päästä, arveli pormestari.


Lähde:
http://www.tampere.fi/tiedotus/artik.../a080218a.html

Mieleen tulee kieltämättä muutama kysymys:

Jos lähijunaliikenne ei ole nyt kannattavaa, miten se muuttuu 10-15 vuodessa kannattavaksi? Siis yhtäkkiä, ilman että ihmiset ehtivät soputua siihen vähitellen?Jos lähiliikenne ei ole nyt mahdollista, miten se muuttuu 10-15 vuodessa mahdolliseksi? Mitä radanparannustoimia tämä edellyttää (Pirkkalan oikorata?)?Jos lähijunaliikenne ei ole nyt kannattavaa tai mahdollista, mutta on sellaiseksi muuttumassa 10-15 vuoden aikavälillä, onko olemassa toimenpiteitä joilla kehitystä saataisiin nopeutettua esim. 10-13 vuodella?Voisiko noiden toimenpiteiden toteuttaminen pika-aikataululla olla mahdollisesti järkevämpää kuin jäädä vain odottamaan että jotain tapahtuu itsekseen?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä nyt ikävää on se, että pormestari on neuvotellut aivan väärän henkilön kanssa. Olisi pitänyt neuvotella liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön kanssa.

Ratakapasiteetti on toki ongelmana Tampereella. Yksi ratkaisu asiaan olisi kuitenkin nopea taajamajunaliikenne Sm4/5 - kalustolla tunnin välein Tampereelta suuntiin Pori / Rauma, Turku, Helsinki ja Orivesi. Tällaisella liikenteellä voitaisiin korvata nykyiset Tampere - Helsinki - taajamajunat, Porin "taajamajunat" sekä ne Turku - Tampere - välin pikajunat, jotka eivät jatka Pieksämäen suuntaan. Tällöin ratakapasiteettiakin alkaisi löytyä.

----------


## -Epex82-

En tunne Tampereen seudun ratakapasiteettia tarkkaan, mutta luulen, että tämä on  jokin tekosyy. Esim tunnin välein kulkeva lähijuna mahtuisi oikein hyvin JKL:n-Oriveden suuntaan ja varmaan Nokiankin suuntaan. Ei pikajunaliikenne Poriin ole niin intensiivistä, etteikö tunnin välein, tai jopa puolen tunnin välein lähijuna voisi mennä Nokialle. Mutta uskokaa huviksenne, raideliikennettä Tampereen seudulla jarruttavat nämä jo aiemmin mainitsemani tahot, esim Linja-autoliitto jne. Mutta Tre ja Tku ampuvat itseään jalkaan menemällä moiseen lankaan. Helsingin etu vaan kasvaa.

----------


## sebastin

En usko VR:n/RHK:n lähtevän massiivisiin tai edes pienimuotoisiin muutoksiin Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeen takia. Tampereen ratapiha ja raiteet kapasiteetti on käytössä. Lisäraide on ainoa vaihtoehto. Sikäli kyllä kannatan Tampereen ratikan keskustaosuuden suoristamista ja radan linjaamista myös Matkakeskukseen ja keskustan kiireisimpään osaan.

Nythän ratikkalinjausta on kieputettu milloin keskusta pohjoisesta milloin etelästä kiertäen. Tuntuu kuin että tarvetta ratikalle ei oikeasti ole vaan sitä linjataan sieltä missä se esim. tulee halvimmaksi jotta suunnitelma ylipäätään olisi kiinnostava Tamperelaisten mielestä. Jos RHK:n ratoja voidaan jatkaa vain hieman ja sillä korvata täysin pikaratikka, voisi se olla ensimmäinen toimi raidejoukkoliikenteen lisäämiseksi. Hervantaan esim. voi helposti vetää halvan raidepätkän lähijunarataa.

Pikaratikkasuunnitelmassa tulisi kyllä reilusti kohdistaa budjettia siihen, että Tampereen Matkakeskus ja keskustan kiireisin osa tulee palveltua.

----------


## kouvo

> Tampereen Matkakeskus


?

----------


## sebastin

Tarkoitan Tampereen juna-asemaa sekä siihen rakennettavaa bussiterminaalia.

----------


## kouvo

> Tarkoitan Tampereen juna-asemaa sekä siihen rakennettavaa bussiterminaalia.


Aivan. Kyseessä on siis terminaali, joka valmistuu suunnilleen samoihin aikoihin kuin Helsingin kahdeksas metrolinja.

----------


## ultrix

> Mieleen tulee kieltämättä muutama kysymys:Jos lähijunaliikenne ei ole nyt kannattavaa, miten se muuttuu 10-15 vuodessa kannattavaksi? Siis yhtäkkiä, ilman että ihmiset ehtivät soputua siihen vähitellen?


Liikennöinti VR:ltä kuntien itse yhteistyössä järjestämäksi ja kaavoittamalla asemanseuduille.



> Jos lähiliikenne ei ole nyt mahdollista, miten se muuttuu 10-15 vuodessa mahdolliseksi? Mitä radanparannustoimia tämä edellyttää (Pirkkalan oikorata?)?


kolmas raide välille Sääksjärvi-Lempäälä(-Toijala)kolmas ja neljäs raide välille Amuri-Lielahti, yhteiskäyttöön pikaraitiovaunujen kanssa, vaihtoehtona Pirkkalan kiertoratatoinen raide välille Lielahti-Nokia


> Jos lähijunaliikenne ei ole nyt kannattavaa tai mahdollista, mutta on sellaiseksi muuttumassa 10-15 vuoden aikavälillä, onko olemassa toimenpiteitä joilla kehitystä saataisiin nopeutettua esim. 10-13 vuodella?


Mm. nopeampi kaavoitus radan varteen, lainsäädännön hoputtaminen muutkin liikennöitsijät sallivaksi, LVM/RHK:n lobbaus Tampereen hankkeiden saamiseksi I hankekoriin...



> Voisiko noiden toimenpiteiden toteuttaminen pika-aikataululla olla mahdollisesti järkevämpää kuin jäädä vain odottamaan että jotain tapahtuu itsekseen?


Voisi olla, ainakin jos minulta kysytään.  :Wink: 




> Ei pikajunaliikenne Poriin ole niin intensiivistä, etteikö tunnin välein, tai jopa puolen tunnin välein lähijuna voisi mennä Nokialle.


Eihän pikajunia ole Poriin kulkenut vuosiin, ne ovat taajamajunia, vaikka ovatkin hyvin pikajunamaisia. Mutta henkilöliikenteen lisäksi kulkee tiheähkö tavarajunaliikenne Raumalle ja Mäntyluotoon. Kyllä silti se tunnin välein kulkeva taajis mahtuisi, eri asia onko sille ihan niin tiheästi kysyntää. Kaksi tuntia on ainakin se vuoroväli, mikä tulisi saada, ja kuten nykyäänkin, sen voisi linkata Turun junaan: puoliympyrän muotoinen taajamajunayhteys Rauma/Pori-Tampere-Turku tunnin tai kahden välein.




> Mutta uskokaa huviksenne, raideliikennettä Tampereen seudulla jarruttavat nämä jo aiemmin mainitsemani tahot, esim Linja-autoliitto jne. Mutta Tre ja Tku ampuvat itseään jalkaan menemällä moiseen lankaan. Helsingin etu vaan kasvaa.


Mut ei me mennä tohon lankaan!

----------


## ultrix

> En usko VR:n/RHK:n lähtevän massiivisiin tai edes pienimuotoisiin muutoksiin Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeen takia. Tampereen ratapiha ja raiteet kapasiteetti on käytössä. Lisäraide on ainoa vaihtoehto.


Eipä pikaraitiotien takia ratapihalle tarvitse mennä. Kadulla on tilaa.




> Hervantaan esim. voi helposti vetää halvan raidepätkän lähijunarataa.


Millä perusteella raskaan raideliikenteen rautatie olisi halvempi kuin kevyt raitiotie? Kuinka tiheään kulkevaa liikennöintiä tällä "köyhän miehen metrolla" uskot voivasi liikennöidä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Liikennöinti VR:ltä kuntien itse yhteistyössä järjestämäksi ja kaavoittamalla asemanseuduille.[...]


Lienee syytä tarkentaa että kysymykset olivat osittain ironisia. Tiedossa on että tällaisia toimenpiteitä pitäisi tehdä, jos aiotaan liikennöinti joskus aloittaa. Tai jos halutaan ratikka, niin sitten pitäisi olla jo kiireesti puuhaamassa sitä (no, suunnittelua on projektin piirissä mutta politiikot ja Aamulehti haraavat vastaan).

Ihmettelen vain sitä, että voidaan yleensä lausua että jokin on 10-15 vuoden kuluttua mahdollista ilman että esitetään mitään kehityskulkua jolla siihen tilanteeseen päädytään. Jos asioita halutaan, niitä pitää ajaa. Jos ei haluta, niin sitten ei ajeta. Jos todetaan, että jotain tapahtuu itsekseen, niin siinä vain petetään itseä ja äänestäjiä.

----------


## sebastin

Valtioneuvosto myönsi juuri Tampereen seudulle 65 miljoonaa euroa lähijunille. Miten Tampereella tämä joukkoliikennerahoitus käytetään? Tuolla toteuttaa lähes kokonaan pikaratikan tavoittamat alueet eli Lielahti, Lenätävänniemi ja Lintulampi. Sekä toisaalla Vuohenniemestä haaroittamalla Hervantaan. Olemassa olevia ratoja tarvitsee jatkaa yhteensä korkeintaan 8-10km.

Tampereen keskustassa ja lähialueille sekä kauempana,, tai siis Tampereella ja seudulla on mittava raideliikenneverkko mikä on vajaakäytössä. Nämä tulee valjastaa laajemman lähijunaliikenteen käyttöön useammilla pysäkeillä.

----------


## Razer

> Valtioneuvosto myönsi juuri Tampereen seudulle 65 miljoonaa euroa lähijunille. Miten Tampereella tämä joukkoliikennerahoitus käytetään? Tuolla toteuttaa lähes kokonaan pikaratikan tavoittamat alueet.


Tampereen seudun lähijuna ja Tampereen kaupungin pikaraitiotie ovat kaksi täysin erillistä hanketta, joilla tuskin tulee olemaan mitään yhteistä. Valtion rahat siis kohdistuisivat Nokia-Lempäälä-rataan.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuolla toteuttaa lähes kokonaan pikaratikan tavoittamat alueet eli Lielahti, Lenätävänniemi ja Lintulampi. Sekä toisaalla Vuohenniemestä haaroittamalla Hervantaan. Olemassa olevia ratoja tarvitsee jatkaa yhteensä korkeintaan 8-10km.


Kuten aikaisemmin olen todennut: Nykyisten raiteiden lisääminen vain lähijunille ei ole oikea ratkaisu. Raitiovaunun edut raskaisiin lähijuniin ja metroihin, ovat tulleet esiin muissakin viestiketjuissa. Linjaus Lielahdesta Lentäväänniemeen kulkisi (näillä tiedoin) omalla muusta liikenteestä erotetulla radallaan, jolla lähijunatkaan eivät sikäli ole mahdottomuus, mutta että yksinkertainen raitiotie jouduttaisiin muuttamaan Vantaankoksen radan kaltaiseksi asemaketjuksi, yksinkertaisten ja halpojen raitiovaunupysäkkien sijaan ei ole järkevää. Raitiovaunun paras etu tulee mielestäni siinä että se voi kulkea kaikkialla, erityisesti kaduilla. Lähijunat eivät tähän pysty. Lentävänniemen päässä voitaisiin esim. mielestäni jatkaa vaikkapa aina katua pitkin nykyiselle linjan 16 päätepysäkille asuinalueen keskelle, sillä nykyisissä suunnitelmissa oleva päätepysäkki, on mielestäni hiukan syrjässä nykyiseen bussin päättäriin verrattuna.

Ja Hervantaan ei yksinkertaisesti mahdu rakentamaan rataa maan päälle, elikkä rata jouduttaisiin tekemään Hervannassa tunneliin. Käytännössä Hervantalaisilla olisi metro, jolla ei pääse edes Tampereen keskustan sydämeen (keskustorin alueelle kosken länsipuolella), vaikka rautatieaseman alue tuleekin kehittymään lähivuosina. Elikkä metro joka Hervannassa toimisi käytännössä liityntäliikenteellä ja keskustan päässä samalla lailla, palvelisi huonommin kuin nykyiset suorat bussit. Eli se siitä "halvasta" radasta.




> tai siis Tampereella ja seudulla on mittava raideliikenneverkko mikä on vajaakäytössä. Nämä tulee valjastaa laajemman lähijunaliikenteen käyttöön useammilla pysäkeillä.


Tästä olen aivan samaa mieltä. Mielestäni paras ratkaisu olisi edelleen, jos nämä lähijunat ajettaisiin duoraitiovaunuilla, jolloin ne voisivat jatkaa parhaimmassa tapauksessa aina aseman sijaan keskustaan asti. Mutta tämä vaatisi ilman tunnelia keskustassa ehdottomasti esteettömät kulkumahdollisuudet, kuten omat kaistat ja liikennevaloetuisuudet. Tämän vuoksi onkin hyvä rakentaa aluksi vain pari sisäistä linjaa ja mietiä sitten seudullisia laajennuksia. Vaikka tämä toistolta ehkä kuulostaakin, niin edelleen mainostaisin että voisi olla järkeä ajaa tulevaisuuden lähijunia raitiovaunukalustolla jo valmiiksi vaikka keskusta ohitettaisiinkin nykyistä rataa pitkin Tampellan kautta.

----------


## ultrix

> Valtioneuvosto myönsi juuri Tampereen seudulle 65 miljoonaa euroa lähijunille. Miten Tampereella tämä joukkoliikennerahoitus käytetään? Tuolla toteuttaa lähes kokonaan pikaratikan tavoittamat alueet eli Lielahti, Lenätävänniemi ja Lintulampi. Sekä toisaalla Vuohenniemestä haaroittamalla Hervantaan. Olemassa olevia ratoja tarvitsee jatkaa yhteensä korkeintaan 8-10km.


Luuletko, että 65 miljoonaa riittää tähän kaikkeen? 65 miljoonalla saa kolmannen raiteen Lempäälään ja ehkä toisen raiteen Nokialle ja laiturit seisakkeille. Ei todellakaan mitään pistoratoja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä nyt keskustellessa kannattaa huomata, että 65 M luvattiin ensi hallituskaudelle 2011 - 2015. Kyseessä ei siis ole sitova rahoituslupaus, vaan kysymys on hankkeen "otosta listalle". Ensin 11.3 Turun ja Tampereen raideliikennehankkeet otettiin "pisimmälle listalle" ja sitten 13.3 Tampereelta poimittiin "kakkoskoriin" paikallisjunahanke. 

Oma käsitykseni on se, että tämän hallituskauden aikana sekä Tampereen että Turun raideliikennehankkeista laaditaan tarkempia suunnitelmia valtioneuvoston taustatuella. Ensimmäisenä toteuttavat hankkeet voisivat olla kunnolla hahmottuneet joskus n. 2010. Tällöin nykyinen hallitus voisi "tehdä Heinäluomat" seuraavalle lupaamalla Tampereen ja Turun raideliikennehankkeille rahoitusta v. 2011 alkavalla hallituskaudella. Ensimmäiset toteutusvaiheet voisivat olla silloin liikenteessä 2015 mennessä eli samoihin aikoihin kuin Stavangerin ja Århusin vastaavat hankkeet.

On myös syytä huomata, että "Nokia-Lempäälä" - taajamajunahanke tosiasiassa poistaa pullonkaulaa myös siten, että samalla mahdollistuu myös laajempi taajamajunaliikenne esim. Tampereelta Orivedelle, Kokemäen kautta Raumalle ja Poriin sekä Toijalan kautta Loimaalle ja Turkuun.

----------


## Ertsu

> Silloin tällöin on noussut esiin ajatus Hämeenkadun muuttamisesta joukkoliikennekaduksi. Myös tällä foorumilla on eräissä viestiketjuissa asiasta keskusteltu. Myös TASE 2025 suunnitelmassa on asiaa pohdittu katuraitiotien johdosta. Alustavien simulointien mukaan henkilöautoliikenteen kieltäminen Hämeenkadulla ei ole välttämätöntä, mutta sen kieltämisestäkään ei erityisiä ruuhkia seuraisi. Joukkoliikenteen nopeus kasvaisi myöskin keskustassa yli kymmenen prosenttia, jos henkilöautoilua rajoitettaisiin Hämeenkadulla. 
> 
> Itse näkisin varsin mieluusti Hämeenkadun joukkoliikennekatuna, jolla raitiovaunut kulkisivat keskikaistoilla omilla raiteillaan ja bussit reunakaistoilla, kuten nykyisinkin. Hämeenkatua saisi edelleen taksit ja huoltoliikenne käyttää luonnollisesti. Tulevaisuudessa valmistuvan Ratapihankadun pitäisi ilmeisesti myös helpottaa osaltaan keskustan autoliikennettä, joten Hämeenpuistoon ei tarvitsisi kertyä ruuhka-aikaan pitkiä jonoja. 
> 
> Joten päätinpä asiasta aloittaa oman ketjunsa ja laittaa samaan pakettiin äänestyksen, siitä kannattaisiko Hämppi pyhittää joukkoliikenteelle vai sallia edelleen yksityisautoilu sillä.


Miten matkustajat kulkisivat ratikoihin bussikaistan yli, jos ratikat kulkisivat keskikaistalla ja bussit reunakaistoilla ??

Minun käsitykseni on edelleen se, että Hämeenkadun alle voisi tehdä pikaratikkatunnelin. Se oikaisisi Pyynikintorilta suoraan Aleksanterin kirkon alta Tuulensuuhun ja jatkaisi Rautatieaseman kautta TAYS:iin. (Keskustorin kautta tietty).

Keskustorilta voisi haarautua toinen linja Hatanpäälle, eikä senkään tarvitsisi seurata katulinjauksia, vaan se lähtisi K-torilta suoraan koskikeskuksen alle. Sen pohjoisosaan, jolloin se palvelisi myös Ilves-hotellin asiakkaita.

Metrotunnelit kannattaisi suunnitella samantien siten, että niitä voisi jatkaa myöhemmin mihin suuntaan tahansa.

P.S. Jotta kukaan ei saivartelisi, tarkoitan tässä metrolla tunnelissa kulkevaa pikaratikkaa.

----------


## Jykke

> Miten matkustajat kulkisivat ratikoihin bussikaistan yli, jos ratikat kulkisivat keskikaistalla ja bussit reunakaistoilla ??


Suojatietä pitkin... :Wink: 

Nojoo... Asiaan: Tilanne hiukan riippuu millainen linjaus keskustaan tulee. Jos ratikka kulkee Hämeenpuistosta Kauppakatua pitkin Hämpille, niin ratikkapysäkki on keskellä toriaukiota entisen Viistokadun paikkeilla. Jos ratikka kulkee koko matkan Hämeenkatua niin silloin Tuulensuuhun ei tarvitse pysäkkiä tehdä sillä Hämenpuiston/Metson pysäkki on tarpeeksi lähellä. Keskustorin pysäkkiä olen katsellut että sille tilaa kyllä löytyy kadultakin. Sellaista omassa mielessäni olen hahmotellut että Raatihuoneen vieressä kulkevan suojatien kohdalle keskelle katua keskilaituri, jonka molemmin puolin keskikaistoilla kulkevat ratikat pysähtyisivät. Jos viereisellä bussikaistalla jokin bussi seisoisi tukkien muiden tien voisivat takana tuleva(t) ohittaa käyttäen keskikaistaa, jos raitiovaunu ei ole pysähtyneenä pysäkille. Koskipuistossa sama järjestely, tai jos linjaus meneekin Hämeenkadulta Hatanpään valtaväylälle, niin silloin Koskipuiston pysäkki olisi kadun varrella Hatanpään valtaväylällä, kuten bussien pysäkitkin, jotka sitä kautta kulkevat. Rautatieaseman pysäkki ei ilma mittavia muutoksia mahtuisi Hämeenkadun keskelle ilman suuria levennyksiä, joten linja kääntyisi Rautatienkadulle, jolla olisi pysäkitkadun laidoilla. Tämä on rautatieasemaa ajateltuna järkevämpi sijoituspaikkakin.




> Minun käsitykseni on edelleen se, että Hämeenkadun alle voisi tehdä pikaratikkatunnelin. Se oikaisisi Pyynikintorilta suoraan Aleksanterin kirkon alta Tuulensuuhun ja jatkaisi Rautatieaseman kautta TAYS:iin. (Keskustorin kautta tietty).


Niin voi tehdä, mutta onko se järkevää loppujen lopuksi? Vaunut pääsevät toki menemään tunnelissa nopeammin ja ilman esteitä. Mutta matkan nopeus menetetään rullaportaissa matkalla asemalle tai sieltä ulos. Maan päällä kulkiessa ratikka on kätevän matkan päässä, matkan aikana voi ihailla tunnelin seinän sijaan vaikkapa kauppojen näyteikkunoita. Ratikoille tulee antaa liikennevaloetuudet, joiden ansiosta ei tarvitse seistä liikennevaloissa turhaa aikaa.




> Keskustorilta voisi haarautua toinen linja Hatanpäälle, eikä senkään tarvitsisi seurata katulinjauksia, vaan se lähtisi K-torilta suoraan koskikeskuksen alle. Sen pohjoisosaan, jolloin se palvelisi myös Ilves-hotellin asiakkaita.


Tai voitaisiin kulkea Hatanpään valtaväylää bussien kanssa yhteisillä joukkoliikennekaistoilla.

Maapäällisellä radalla etuina on esim: Kätevät vaihtomahdollisuudet muihin liikennevälineisiin. Pysäkit ovat selkeästi näkyvillä kadulla. Raitiovaunupysäkit koetaan turvallisempina kuin metroasemat. Turistit saavat ihailla maisemia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Nojoo... Asiaan: Tilanne hiukan riippuu millainen linjaus keskustaan tulee. Jos ratikka kulkee Hämeenpuistosta Kauppakatua pitkin Hämpille, niin ratikkapysäkki on keskellä toriaukiota entisen Viistokadun paikkeilla. Jos ratikka kulkee koko matkan Hämeenkatua niin silloin Tuulensuuhun ei tarvitse pysäkkiä tehdä sillä Hämenpuiston/Metson pysäkki on tarpeeksi lähellä. Keskustorin pysäkkiä olen katsellut että sille tilaa kyllä löytyy kadultakin. Sellaista omassa mielessäni olen hahmotellut että Raatihuoneen vieressä kulkevan suojatien kohdalle keskelle katua keskilaituri, jonka molemmin puolin keskikaistoilla kulkevat ratikat pysähtyisivät.


Täytyypä taas olla eri mieltä. Jos ratikoiden pitää kulkea kadun pinnalla, niin kyllä niiden luonnollinen reitti on siinä oikealla kaistalla, missä bussitkin kulkevat. Siis noinkin kapealla kadulla kuin Hämeenkatu.





> Niin voi tehdä, mutta onko se järkevää loppujen lopuksi? Vaunut pääsevät toki menemään tunnelissa nopeammin ja ilman esteitä. Mutta matkan nopeus menetetään rullaportaissa matkalla asemalle tai sieltä ulos.


Kaikki ihmiset eivät vaihda suoraan kulkuneuvosta toiseen, vaan voivat siinä ohimennen poiketa ostoksilla Koskikeskuksessa. Toiseksi ratikan ei tarvitse kulkea kovin syvällä. 15-20 m riittää, josta nopealla hissillä pääsee kyllä alle 10 sekunnissa.




> Maan päällä kulkiessa ratikka on kätevän matkan päässä, matkan aikana voi ihailla tunnelin seinän sijaan vaikkapa kauppojen näyteikkunoita. Ratikoille tulee antaa liikennevaloetuudet, joiden ansiosta ei tarvitse seistä liikennevaloissa turhaa aikaa.


Kyllä se on maan alla yhtä kätevän matkan päässä. Hissit on keksitty. Toisekseen, harvoin kai työmatkalaiset matkustavat maisemia ihaillakseen.




> Maapäällisellä radalla etuina on esim: Kätevät vaihtomahdollisuudet muihin liikennevälineisiin. Pysäkit ovat selkeästi näkyvillä kadulla.


Eivätkö Helsingin metroasemat näy kadulla ???




> Raitiovaunupysäkit koetaan turvallisempina kuin metroasemat.


No joo. Valvontakameroita ja vartijoita tietenkin aina tarvitaan.




> Turistit saavat ihailla maisemia.


Turistit saavat ihailla maisemia Ilves-hotellin ikkunoista tai lähteä vaikka päiväkävelylle. Heillä ei ole kiire mihinkään kuten työmatkalaisilla.

----------


## killerpop

> Jos ratikoiden pitää kulkea kadun pinnalla, niin kyllä niiden luonnollinen reitti on siinä oikealla kaistalla, missä bussitkin kulkevat. Siis noinkin kapealla kadulla kuin Hämeenkatu.


Nii, luonnollistahan sen siinä olisi kulkea, tai sitten meillä on kaistoja liikaa.

Kelläpä ei olisi mielikuva ratikasta, joka kulkee sisimmillä kaistoilla. Mannerheimintie lienee monille ulkopaikkakuntalaisillekin se tutuin raitiovaunujen reittikatu, erityisesti meille tamperelaisiölle, joiden kulkureitin varrelle mansku jää. Ja koska me ei olla paremmasta kuultu eikä nähty, niin tottakai me matkitaan tilanetta, joka manskulla vallitsee.

Silloin kun itse kuljin työmatkoja Kamppiin ja Lauttasaareen Kalliosta Kisahallin tienoilla vaihtaen, tulin tulokseen että jos menin raitiovaunupysäkille, sain odotella kauan hitaasti matelevaa vaunua, kun samaan aikaan ohitse lipusi päättymätön seutubussien virta, joista osa tuli jo vastaan kun itse nylkyttelin hidasraitiotiellä kohti määränpäätäni. Kirosin sillon mielissäni, että mitä nämä pysäkit täällä tekevät, joista mitkään muut liikennevälineet eivät ota kyytiin, toisaalta pysäkkejä myös oli tiheämmässä. Itse pysäkeille meno oli joko punaisia päin menemistä oman hengen uhalla jos halusi keretä edes jokseenkin ajoissa kohteeseensa tai sitten kiltisti ottaa seutubussi kadun varresta, joka ei vaatinut enää ylimääräistä kadun keskelle menoa.

Olisko meidän Hämppi enempi stadin Bulevardia vastaava? vai vastaako se mitään? Toisaalta tasapuolisuuden nimissä mahdollisille kiskoille voisi tehdä nupukiviä matkivia epätasaisuuksia, jotta spåralla kulkijatkin kokisivat saman höykytyksen mihin me muut ollaan jo tottuneita.

----------


## Eppu

> Olisko meidän Hämppi enempi stadin Bulevardia vastaava? vai vastaako se mitään?


Mielestäni Hämppi on Hämppi, ja se voisi hyvin olla joukkoliikennekatu myös ilman kiskoja.

On muuten ymmärrettävää, että YTV on kuullemma halukas selvittämään, voisivatko kaikki liikennevälineet kulkea Manskun keskikaistaa (sulassa sovussa?). Voisikohan se toimia, vai jäävätkö nuo "nopeammat" seutubussit silloin mainitun hidasraitiotien jalkoihin?

Yhtä kaikki, otan pikaraitiotien vastaan avosylin vasta sitten, kun joku esittää "miljoonan euron" suunnitelman erittäin toimivasta raitiotiestä. Sellaista en ole tähän päivään mennessä mielestäni vielä nähnyt. Sitä odotellessa Hämppi voitaisiin muuttaa aidosti kumipyörä(joukko)liikenneystävälliseksi joukkoliikennekaduksi poistamalla sieltä ne täryytyskivet ja korvaamalla ne asfaltilla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Yhtä kaikki, otan pikaraitiotien vastaan avosylin vasta sitten, kun joku esittää "miljoonan euron" suunnitelman erittäin toimivasta raitiotiestä. Sellaista en ole tähän päivään mennessä mielestäni vielä nähnyt.


No vedetääns nyt sitten osittain stetsonista. Pikaratikkatunnelin leveydeksi riittäisi n. 6 m. Rantaväylän tunnelin leveys on siihen verrattuna n. 6 kertainen, joten yhden kilometrin hinnalla rantaväylän tunnelia saisi n. 6 km ratikkatunnelia.




> Sitä odotellessa Hämppi voitaisiin muuttaa aidosti kumipyörä(joukko)liikenneystävälliseksi joukkoliikennekaduksi poistamalla sieltä ne täryytyskivet ja korvaamalla ne asfaltilla.


Tuossa kohdassa olen tismalleen samaa mieltä.

----------


## Jykke

> Täytyypä taas olla eri mieltä. Jos ratikoiden pitää kulkea kadun pinnalla, niin kyllä niiden luonnollinen reitti on siinä oikealla kaistalla, missä bussitkin kulkevat. Siis noinkin kapealla kadulla kuin Hämeenkatu.


Toki oikea kaistakin on mahdollinen, mutta keskikaista on kahdesta syystä parempi. Ensinnäkin kunnallistekniikka kulkee nykyisten bussikaistojen alla ja ratikan johdosta ne olisi siirrettävä keskikaistojen alle. Kallis juttu. Toiseksi oikealla kaistalla pysähtelevät ja aikaa tasaavat bussit hidastaisivat ratikan kulkemista.




> Kaikki ihmiset eivät vaihda suoraan kulkuneuvosta toiseen, vaan voivat siinä ohimennen poiketa ostoksilla Koskikeskuksessa. Toiseksi ratikan ei tarvitse kulkea kovin syvällä. 15-20 m riittää, josta nopealla hissillä pääsee kyllä alle 10 sekunnissa.


Ja joka päivä kaikki ihmiset käyvät ostoksilla Koskarissa? Miksi kävellä turhaan monta sataa metriä vaihtaakseen bussiin, kun saman voi järkevästi tehdä samalla pysäkillä, jolla jää pois. Pysäkki Koskikeskuksen edessä palvelee koko lähialuetta. Ratinan stadionia, linja-autoasemaa, Koskikeskusta, uutta ostoskeskusta, poliisiasemaa ja lähialueen asukkaita.

Tammerkosken johdosta on pakko syvällä kulkea. Ja miettippä sitä jonoa ja ruuhkaa hissien ovien edessä jos ihmiset hissillä sieltä pinnalle tulevat. Ovet auki. Porukka ulos. Porukka sisään. Ylös. Ovet auki. Porukka ulos. Porukka sisään. Alas. Ovet auki. Porukka ulos. Porukka sisään. Rullaportailla valtaosa kulkisi. Hissi on nopeampi toki, mutta alle kymmenessä sekunnissa kävelee pysäkiltä kadulle.




> Kyllä se on maan alla yhtä kätevän matkan päässä. Hissit on keksitty. Toisekseen, harvoin kai työmatkalaiset matkustavat maisemia ihaillakseen.


Ei ole. Asian voi tarkistaa vaikapa sekuntikellon kera Helsingissä. Itse en ole koskaan aikaa ottanut, mutta olen havainnut käytännössä ajan joka kuluu matkaan maan alta pinnalle ja päin vastoin. Hakaniemen metroaseman kohdalta olen mennyt pariin otteeseen nopeammin bussilla Rautatientorilla kuin metrolla. Kaksi minuuttia suunnilleen kun ollaan laiturilla. Metro on paikalla tai tulee 4-5 minuutin päästä. Matka Rautatientorille 3-4 minuuttia arvioisin. Ja taas maan pinnalla ollaan vähintään kahden minuutin kuluttua, vaikka rullaportaissa kävelisi samaan aikaan ylöspäin.

Vaikka työmatkalaiset eivät välttämättä vaatisikaan näkymiä joka työmatkalleen, niin he vaativat hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Sellaisiin kuuluu kulkuväline, jonka pysäkit ovat oikeasti lähellä, hyvät vuorovälit, nopeus, kätevyys ja tarpeen vaatiessa hyvät vaihtoyhteydet.




> Eivätkö Helsingin metroasemat näy kadulla ???


Näkyvät toki. Mutta metroasemat eivät ole lopulta yhtä näkyviä kuin raitiotien kiskot, raitiovaunut ja näiden pysäkit. Metroasemien sisäänkäynneiltä on loppupeleissä (varsinkin Rautatientorilla) pitkät matkat itse laitureille, kuten on jo todettu.




> Turistit saavat ihailla maisemia Ilves-hotellin ikkunoista tai lähteä vaikka päiväkävelylle. Heillä ei ole kiire mihinkään kuten työmatkalaisilla.


Toki toki. Ilves-hotellista on varmaan komeat näkymät ja kävely on terveellistä. Mutta kyllä hekin käyttävät kokemuksieni mukaan julkista liikennettä, siinä missä me paikallisetkin. Raitiotie on mielestäni selkeä ja johdonmukainen kulkupeli, joka oikein toteutettuna on kätevämpi ja yhtä nopea kuin metro maan pinnalla, palvellen kaikkia. Raideliikenne on mukavampi tapa matkustaa kaupungissa. Ei tarvitse raahata ostoksia kävellen koko matkaa. Ilves-hotellin edutalla olevalta ratikkapysäkiltä voi hujahtaa vaikkapa Pyynikintorille taidemuseoon, tai vaikkapa päiväksi Särkänniemeen.

----------


## Jykke

> Silloin kun itse kuljin työmatkoja Kamppiin ja Lauttasaareen Kalliosta Kisahallin tienoilla vaihtaen, tulin tulokseen että jos menin raitiovaunupysäkille, sain odotella kauan hitaasti matelevaa vaunua, kun samaan aikaan ohitse lipusi päättymätön seutubussien virta, joista osa tuli jo vastaan kun itse nylkyttelin hidasraitiotiellä kohti määränpäätäni. Kirosin sillon mielissäni, että mitä nämä pysäkit täällä tekevät, joista mitkään muut liikennevälineet eivät ota kyytiin, toisaalta pysäkkejä myös oli tiheämmässä. Itse pysäkeille meno oli joko punaisia päin menemistä oman hengen uhalla jos halusi keretä edes jokseenkin ajoissa kohteeseensa tai sitten kiltisti ottaa seutubussi kadun varresta, joka ei vaatinut enää ylimääräistä kadun keskelle menoa.


Tästä syystä raitiovaunut eivät ole suosiossa tässä maassa. Ihmiset ovat tottunut Helsinkiläisiin ratikoihin, jotka pysähtelevät jokaisissa valoissa, pysäkkejä on kaduilla enemmän kuin busseilla, autot ovat aina tiellä. Kapeissa vaunuissa on ahdasta. Raidejokeri, tai Tampereen raitiotie olsivat oivalliset pilottihankkeet näyttämään, mihin nykyaikaisesta raitiovaunusta on.




> Toisaalta tasapuolisuuden nimissä mahdollisille kiskoille voisi tehdä nupukiviä matkivia epätasaisuuksia, jotta spåralla kulkijatkin kokisivat saman höykytyksen mihin me muut ollaan jo tottuneita.


Tai bussien kaistat asfaltoidaan, niin nyssellä matkustavat saavat tuntea aavistuksen siitä kuinka tasaista menoa ratikalla saa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Toki oikea kaistakin on mahdollinen, mutta keskikaista on kahdesta syystä parempi. Ensinnäkin kunnallistekniikka kulkee nykyisten bussikaistojen alla ja ratikan johdosta ne olisi siirrettävä keskikaistojen alle. Kallis juttu. Toiseksi oikealla kaistalla pysähtelevät ja aikaa tasaavat bussit hidastaisivat ratikan kulkemista.


Ensinnäkin, mihin ratikoiden odotuslaiturit mahtuvat keskellä Hämeenkatua ? Siihen mahtuu nipin napin neljä bussia rinnakkain. Keskelle Hämeenkatua tehtäisiin siis kolmas jalkakäytävä ??

Toiseksi aikaa tasaavat bussit voisivat odotella siellä keskikaistalla ja päästää ratikat oikealta ohi.

Kunnallistekniikan voisi siirtää jalkakäytävien alle, mikäli ne eivät siellä jo ole.




> Ja joka päivä kaikki ihmiset käyvät ostoksilla Koskarissa? Miksi kävellä turhaan monta sataa metriä vaihtaakseen bussiin, kun saman voi järkevästi tehdä samalla pysäkillä, jolla jää pois.


Kuka ne ostokset tuo sinulle sinne pysäkille ? Jos kerran käyt ostoksilla Koskarissa, sinun on käveltävä sinne ja takaisin pysäkille. Eikö se nyt ole sama matka, jos tulet hissillä ratikkaseisakkeelta suoraan sisälle Koskariin, teet ostoksesi ja kävelet pysäkille ?




> Pysäkki Koskikeskuksen edessä palvelee koko lähialuetta. Ratinan stadionia, linja-autoasemaa, Koskikeskusta, uutta ostoskeskusta, poliisiasemaa ja lähialueen asukkaita.


Mutta niinhän Koskarin alla oleva ratikkaseisakekin tekee. Vai miksi ei ?




> Tammerkosken johdosta on pakko syvällä kulkea.


Miten syvä Tammerkoski mielestäsi on ? Tammerkosken altahan se rantaväylän tunnelikin tulee kulkemaan.




> Ja miettippä sitä jonoa ja ruuhkaa hissien ovien edessä jos ihmiset hissillä sieltä pinnalle tulevat. Ovet auki. Porukka ulos. Porukka sisään. Ylös. Ovet auki. Porukka ulos. Porukka sisään. Alas. Ovet auki. Porukka ulos. Porukka sisään. Rullaportailla valtaosa kulkisi. Hissi on nopeampi toki,


Ensinnäkin hissejä saisi olla kaksi tai kolme. Muutenhan hissit pelaavat aina noin. Oletko koskaan käynyt katsomassa Rautatieaseman ruuhkia junien tulo- ja lähtöaikoina ? Eiköhän se sama väkimäärä kulje joka tapauksessa? Jos Koskariiin Tulee ruuhkaa, niin jostain muualtahan se porukka on pois silloin.




> mutta alle kymmenessä sekunnissa kävelee pysäkiltä kadulle.


Siis miltä pysäkiltä mille kadulle ? Katuja saa ylittää vain suojatien kohdalta. Onko Koskarin sisällä joku pysäkki, josta kävelet kadulle ?




> Ei ole. Asian voi tarkistaa vaikapa sekuntikellon kera Helsingissä. Itse en ole koskaan aikaa ottanut, mutta olen havainnut käytännössä ajan joka kuluu matkaan maan alta pinnalle ja päin vastoin.


Oletko koskaan kellottanut, miten kauan aikaa menee hissillä kerrostalon 6. kerrokseen. Pikaratikan ei tarvitsisi kulkea yhtään sen syvemmällä.




> Vaikka työmatkalaiset eivät välttämättä vaatisikaan näkymiä joka työmatkalleen, niin he vaativat hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Sellaisiin kuuluu kulkuväline, jonka pysäkit ovat oikeasti lähellä, hyvät vuorovälit, nopeus, kätevyys ja tarpeen vaatiessa hyvät vaihtoyhteydet.


Pitää paikkansa. Vilkasliikenteisillä liikennepaikoilla se metro/pikaratikka vasta pääseekin oikeuksiinsa. Sellaisia ovat Hatanpään sairaala, Keskussairaala, Koskikeskus ja tietysti Keskustori. En tarkoittanut alunperinkään, että se sopisi kaikkialle, mutta kyllä nuo vaihtopysäkit on helppo järjestää sen verran lähekkäin, ettei mitään satojen metrien kävelymatkoja tarvita. Toisin sanoen. Pikaratikkapysäkit olisivat lähellä suuria ihmismääriä.




> Näkyvät toki. Mutta metroasemat eivät ole lopulta yhtä näkyviä kuin raitiotien kiskot, raitiovaunut ja näiden pysäkit.


Miksi kiskot ja vaunut pitäisi näkyä ? Miksei riitä, että opasteet näkyvät ?




> Metroasemien sisäänkäynneiltä on loppupeleissä (varsinkin Rautatientorilla) pitkät matkat itse laitureille, kuten on jo todettu.


Enpä tuota Helsinkiä juuri tunne, mutta kuvittelen, että maan alla kulkevan pikaratikan laitureille on helpompi järjestää lyhyemmät kulkureitit kuin varsinaiseen metroon.




> Toki toki. Ilves-hotellista on varmaan komeat näkymät ja kävely on terveellistä. Mutta kyllä hekin käyttävät kokemuksieni mukaan julkista liikennettä, siinä missä me paikallisetkin. Raitiotie on mielestäni selkeä ja johdonmukainen kulkupeli, joka oikein toteutettuna on kätevämpi ja yhtä nopea kuin metro maan pinnalla, palvellen kaikkia.


Sitä vartenhan opasteet on keksitty, että raitiotie voi palvella kaikkia myös maanpinnan alla.




> Raideliikenne on mukavampi tapa matkustaa kaupungissa. Ei tarvitse raahata ostoksia kävellen koko matkaa. Ilves-hotellin edutalla olevalta ratikkapysäkiltä voi hujahtaa vaikkapa Pyynikintorille taidemuseoon, tai vaikkapa päiväksi Särkänniemeen.


Samoin Ilves-hotellin alla sijaitsevalta pysäkiltä voi mennä taidemuseoon tai Särkänniemeen. Toisekseen Ilves-hotellin vieressä olevalle ratikkapysäkille pitäisi mennä ensin kadun yli, jos haluaa taidemuseoon.

----------


## Jykke

> Ensinnäkin, mihin ratikoiden odotuslaiturit mahtuvat keskellä Hämeenkatua ? Siihen mahtuu nipin napin neljä bussia rinnakkain. Keskelle Hämeenkatua tehtäisiin siis kolmas jalkakäytävä ??


Ei sinne mitään jalkakäytävää tehtäisi, vaan keskilaituri keskelle katua. Keskustorin tapauksessa uskoisin että Helsingistä tutut sivulaituritkin mahtuvat. Keskustorin ja Koskipuiston pysäkkien kohdalla Hämeenkatu on leveimmillään. Olen tarkastellut ja arvioinut että näille kahdelle kohdalle saa rakennettua ratikalle pysäkit.




> Toiseksi aikaa tasaavat bussit voisivat odotella siellä keskikaistalla ja päästää ratikat oikealta ohi.


Ei kätevä tapaus mielestäni. Keskustorilla sivulaitureilla aikaa tasaavat bussit kadun keskellä tukkisivat toisiaan pahemmassa tapauksessa.




> Kunnallistekniikan voisi siirtää jalkakäytävien alle, mikäli ne eivät siellä jo ole.


Aamulehdessä aikoja sitten olleessa uutisjutussa, jossa käsiteltiin Hämeenkadulla kulkevaa ratikkaa sanottiin, että kunnallistekniikka on bussikaistojen alla. Samassa uutisjutussa todettiin että kunnallistekniikan siirtäminen on työlästä ja kallista. Käytännössä tuossa siirtoehdotuksessasi jouduttaisiin kaivamaan Hämpin jalkakäytävät ja bussikaistat auki.




> Kuka ne ostokset tuo sinulle sinne pysäkille ? Jos kerran käyt ostoksilla Koskarissa, sinun on käveltävä sinne ja takaisin pysäkille. Eikö se nyt ole sama matka, jos tulet hissillä ratikkaseisakkeelta suoraan sisälle Koskariin, teet ostoksesi ja kävelet pysäkille ?


Riippuu vähän missä päin se pysäkki sitä Koskikeskusta sijaitsee. Ja totta kai itse ne ostokset aina tuodaan pysäkille, ellei Koskarin maanalaisella pysäkillä ole automaattista ostosten kuljetushihnaa. Entäs kun Koskari on kiinni? Onko asemakin silloin kiinni?




> Mutta niinhän Koskarin alla oleva ratikkaseisakekin tekee. Vai miksi ei ?


Koskarin alla sijaitseva pysäkki palvelee suoranaisesti ostoskeskusta. Toki hyvä asia Koskarille, mutta niille joilla on asiaa lähialueelle, joutuvat taivaltamaan ekstraa. Katupysäkki palvelee koko aluetta näkyvällä paikalla, josta on kätevät kulkumahdollisuudet kaikkiin paikkoihin.




> Miten syvä Tammerkoski mielestäsi on ? Tammerkosken altahan se rantaväylän tunnelikin tulee kulkemaan.


25-30 metriä syvällä tunneli luultavasti joutuisi menemään. Mutta tämä on vain oma arvioni. En muista miten syvällä pikaratikkatunneli, tai rantatunneli kulkisivat, vaikka molemmat on mainittu lehdissä ja netissä.




> Ensinnäkin hissejä saisi olla kaksi tai kolme. Muutenhan hissit pelaavat aina noin. Oletko koskaan käynyt katsomassa Rautatieaseman ruuhkia junien tulo- ja lähtöaikoina ? Eiköhän se sama väkimäärä kulje joka tapauksessa? Jos Koskariiin Tulee ruuhkaa, niin jostain muualtahan se porukka on pois silloin.


Olen minä siellä monestikkin käynyt ruuhka-aikaan ja vaikka asemalla kuinka suuri väkimäärä on niin pakkohan sen on kulkea. Kohtapuoliin saadaan toivottavasti apua uuden matkakeskustunnelin tullessa käyttöön, jolloin saadaan uudet porras ja hissiyhteydet laitureille. Oletkos itse käynyt Rautatientorin metroasemalla ruuhka-aikaan? Vaikka ylös vie kolme liukuporrasta saa alapäässä jonottaa niille. Ja siltäkin asemalta vie sellaiset kaksi, tai kolme hissiä maan pinnalle (vai jäävätkös hissit asematunnelin tasoon, jos joku tietää?).




> Siis miltä pysäkiltä mille kadulle ? Katuja saa ylittää vain suojatien kohdalta. Onko Koskarin sisällä joku pysäkki, josta kävelet kadulle ?


Siis tarkoitin tuossa esimerkissäni vaikkapa Keskustorin tai Koskipuiston pysäkkiä. Maan alta saa kavuta hissillä tai rullaportaiden kera oman aikansa maan pinnalle, mutta esim. Keskustorin pysäkiltä ei tarvitse muuta kuin kävellä suojatien ylitse niin ollaan kadulla. Sinun suunnitelmassasihan on pysäkki Koskarin sisällä josta  kävellään kadulle.




> Oletko koskaan kellottanut, miten kauan aikaa menee hissillä kerrostalon 6. kerrokseen. Pikaratikan ei tarvitsisi kulkea yhtään sen syvemmällä.


Kuusi kerrosta maan alla on aikasen syvällä jos minulta kysytään. Ja varsinkin jos asemalta tullaan hisseillä pois, syntyy armottomat ruuhkat hissien oville ja rullaportaissa taas aikaa kuluu, vaikka kävelisi samaan aikaan niitä ylös. Tämän olen käytännössä havainnut Helsingin metrossa.




> Pitää paikkansa. Vilkasliikenteisillä liikennepaikoilla se metro/pikaratikka vasta pääseekin oikeuksiinsa. Sellaisia ovat Hatanpään sairaala, Keskussairaala, Koskikeskus ja tietysti Keskustori. En tarkoittanut alunperinkään, että se sopisi kaikkialle, mutta kyllä nuo vaihtopysäkit on helppo järjestää sen verran lähekkäin, ettei mitään satojen metrien kävelymatkoja tarvita. Toisin sanoen. Pikaratikkapysäkit olisivat lähellä suuria ihmismääriä.


Ratikkapysäkit ovat ihmisiä lähellä, varsinkin kun ovat maan pinnalla. Jos maan päälläkkin saadaan järjestettyä nopea ja parhaimmillaan muusta liikenteestä erotettu rataosuus, niin miksi rakentaa samainen yhteys kallisseen tunneliin, jonka pysäkeille täytyy taivaltaa pidempi matka?




> Miksi kiskot ja vaunut pitäisi näkyä ? Miksei riitä, että opasteet näkyvät ?


Näkyvä kulkupeli on käytetty kulkupeli. Näkyvällä paikalla oleva pysäkki on halvempi ja turvallisemman tuntuinen kuin maanalainen.




> Enpä tuota Helsinkiä juuri tunne, mutta kuvittelen, että maan alla kulkevan pikaratikan laitureille on helpompi järjestää lyhyemmät kulkureitit kuin varsinaiseen metroon.


Ratikan paremman kaarresäteen ansiosta? Tarkoitatko suoraan kadun alla kulkevaa tunnelia?




> Samoin Ilves-hotellin alla sijaitsevalta pysäkiltä voi mennä taidemuseoon tai Särkänniemeen. Toisekseen Ilves-hotellin vieressä olevalle ratikkapysäkille pitäisi mennä ensin kadun yli, jos haluaa taidemuseoon.


Tai pitäisi kavuta Ilveksen alaiselle pysäkille, rullaportailla tai hissillä ja sama rumba toisin päin Pyynikintorilla. Loppu peleissä pääsee samaan aikaluokkaan maan pinnalla kulkevalla ratikalla ja turistit saavat ihailla keskustaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei sinne mitään jalkakäytävää tehtäisi, vaan keskilaituri keskelle katua. Keskustorin tapauksessa uskoisin että Helsingistä tutut sivulaituritkin mahtuvat. Keskustorin ja Koskipuiston pysäkkien kohdalla Hämeenkatu on leveimmillään. Olen tarkastellut ja arvioinut että näille kahdelle kohdalle saa rakennettua ratikalle pysäkit.


Tuolla kolmannella jalkakäytävällä tarkoitin sitä keskilaituria. Sinun mielestäsi sellainen siis mahtuu Hämeenkadulle ??




> Ei kätevä tapaus mielestäni. Keskustorilla sivulaitureilla aikaa tasaavat bussit kadun keskellä tukkisivat toisiaan pahemmassa tapauksessa.


Ensinnäkin ne bussit tasaavat niitä aikataulujaan yleensä Keskustorilla.
Toiseksi en kannata Hämeenkadulla kulkevaa ratikkaa lainkaan. Sen alla on kyllä tilaa.




> Aamulehdessä aikoja sitten olleessa uutisjutussa, jossa käsiteltiin Hämeenkadulla kulkevaa ratikkaa sanottiin, että kunnallistekniikka on bussikaistojen alla. Samassa uutisjutussa todettiin että kunnallistekniikan siirtäminen on työlästä ja kallista. Käytännössä tuossa siirtoehdotuksessasi jouduttaisiin kaivamaan Hämpin jalkakäytävät ja bussikaistat auki.


Se pikaratikka saisi kyllä kulkea niiden kunnallistekniikoiden alapuolella, joten ne eivät häiritsisi toisiaan mitenkään. Ratikkatunneli voisi kulkea Hämpin keskilinjaa, missä ei tarvitse kaivella mitään.




> Riippuu vähän missä päin se pysäkki sitä Koskikeskusta sijaitsee. Ja totta kai itse ne ostokset aina tuodaan pysäkille, ellei Koskarin maanalaisella pysäkillä ole automaattista ostosten kuljetushihnaa. Entäs kun Koskari on kiinni? Onko asemakin silloin kiinni?


Ei. Kyllä asemalle ja pois pitäisi päästä suoraan ulkoa/ulos.




> Koskarin alla sijaitseva pysäkki palvelee suoranaisesti ostoskeskusta. Toki hyvä asia Koskarille, mutta niille joilla on asiaa lähialueelle, joutuvat taivaltamaan ekstraa. Katupysäkki palvelee koko aluetta näkyvällä paikalla, josta on kätevät kulkumahdollisuudet kaikkiin paikkoihin.


Eipä yhtään sen kätevämmät kuin Koskipuiston bussipysäkiltäkään. Pikaratikan seuraava pysäkki olisi linja-autoasema ja se voisi nousta maan pinnalle jossain L-autoaseman pihassa.




> 25-30 metriä syvällä tunneli luultavasti joutuisi menemään. Mutta tämä on vain oma arvioni. En muista miten syvällä pikaratikkatunneli, tai rantatunneli kulkisivat, vaikka molemmat on mainittu lehdissä ja netissä.


En muista minäkään, mutta käsitykseni mukaan sellainen 15-20 m riittäisivät.




> Olen minä siellä monestikkin käynyt ruuhka-aikaan ja vaikka asemalla kuinka suuri väkimäärä on niin pakkohan sen on kulkea. Kohtapuoliin saadaan toivottavasti apua uuden matkakeskustunnelin tullessa käyttöön, jolloin saadaan uudet porras ja hissiyhteydet laitureille. Oletkos itse käynyt Rautatientorin metroasemalla ruuhka-aikaan? Vaikka ylös vie kolme liukuporrasta saa alapäässä jonottaa niille. Ja siltäkin asemalta vie sellaiset kaksi, tai kolme hissiä maan pinnalle (vai jäävätkös hissit asematunnelin tasoon, jos joku tietää?).


Tähän täytyy kyllä vastata, että en tunne Helsinkiä. Sen sijaan Keskussairaalan pääaulan hissien edessä on joskus ruuhkaa. Hissikapasiteetti tulisikin mitoittaa käyttäjämäärien mukaan. Myös Helsingissä.




> Siis tarkoitin tuossa esimerkissäni vaikkapa Keskustorin tai Koskipuiston pysäkkiä. Maan alta saa kavuta hissillä tai rullaportaiden kera oman aikansa maan pinnalle, mutta esim. Keskustorin pysäkiltä ei tarvitse muuta kuin kävellä suojatien ylitse niin ollaan kadulla. Sinun suunnitelmassasihan on pysäkki Koskarin sisällä josta kävellään kadulle.


Niinhän hissillä kavutaan myös Ilves-hotellin kerroksiin. Myös ylimpään. Eikös hissi ole sitä varten keksittykin ?




> Kuusi kerrosta maan alla on aikasen syvällä jos minulta kysytään. Ja varsinkin jos asemalta tullaan hisseillä pois, syntyy armottomat ruuhkat hissien oville ja rullaportaissa taas aikaa kuluu, vaikka kävelisi samaan aikaan niitä ylös. Tämän olen käytännössä havainnut Helsingin metrossa.


Tuosta voi päätellä vain sen, että hissikapasiteettia on liian vähän.




> Ratikkapysäkit ovat ihmisiä lähellä, varsinkin kun ovat maan pinnalla.


Maanalaiset ratikkapysäkit ovat käytännössä yhtä lähellä, kuin lähin sinne vievä hissi.




> Jos maan päälläkkin saadaan järjestettyä nopea ja parhaimmillaan muusta liikenteestä erotettu rataosuus, niin miksi rakentaa samainen yhteys kallisseen tunneliin, jonka pysäkeille täytyy taivaltaa pidempi matka?


Miten saat keskikaupungille nopean ja muusta liikenteestä erotetun rataosuuden ???

Minun visioimani pikaratikka kulkisi tunnelissa vain ydinkeskustan alla. Laidemmalla se voisikin nousta maan pinnalle.




> Näkyvä kulkupeli on käytetty kulkupeli. Näkyvällä paikalla oleva pysäkki on halvempi ja turvallisemman tuntuinen kuin maanalainen.


Kärsitkö mahdollisesti jostain tunnelifobiasta ? Sitä paitsi ihmiset kulkevat myös junilla ja lentokoneilla, vaikka niitä ei missään näekään.




> Ratikan paremman kaarresäteen ansiosta? Tarkoitatko suoraan kadun alla kulkevaa tunnelia?


Siihen vaikuttaa monikin tekijä. M.m. pienempi kaarresäde ja se, että ratikkatunneli saa olla kapeampi kuin metrotunneli.




> Tai pitäisi kavuta Ilveksen alaiselle pysäkille, rullaportailla tai hissillä ja sama rumba toisin päin Pyynikintorilla. Loppu peleissä pääsee samaan aikaluokkaan maan pinnalla kulkevalla ratikalla ja turistit saavat ihailla keskustaa.


Turisteja vartenkos noita liikenneratkaisuja tehdäänkin ? Minun mielestäni työmatkalaiset pitäisi asettaa etusijalle. Toisekseen. Luuletko, että turistit astuvat mihinkään Tampereen hikiseen bussiin ?
Kolmanneksi hissimatka pikaratikkaseisakkeelta maan pinnalle ei kestä kuin n. 10 sek. Hissit saisivat olla nopeampia kuin kerrostalohissit, koska välikerroksia ei ole.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuolla kolmannella jalkakäytävällä tarkoitin sitä keskilaituria. Sinun mielestäsi sellainen siis mahtuu Hämeenkadulle ??


Kyllä.




> Ensinnäkin ne bussit tasaavat niitä aikataulujaan yleensä Keskustorilla.


No senhän takia minä totesinkin aikaisemmin että keskikaistalla Keskustorin kohdalla aikaa tasaavat bussit voisivat olla tiellä.




> Se pikaratikka saisi kyllä kulkea niiden kunnallistekniikoiden alapuolella, joten ne eivät häiritsisi toisiaan mitenkään. Ratikkatunneli voisi kulkea Hämpin keskilinjaa, missä ei tarvitse kaivella mitään.


Mitä nyt tunneli ja asemat vaan maan alle.




> Eipä yhtään sen kätevämmät kuin Koskipuiston bussipysäkiltäkään. Pikaratikan seuraava pysäkki olisi linja-autoasema ja se voisi nousta maan pinnalle jossain L-autoaseman pihassa.


Missä kohtaa tarkalleen? Bussit siirtyvät aseman etupihalta lähtemään, joten sieltä ei takuulla tilaa löydy. Aseman taakse siirtyvälle Vuolteenkadullako se ratikka sitten pomppaisi pintaan?




> Tähän täytyy kyllä vastata, että en tunne Helsinkiä. Sen sijaan Keskussairaalan pääaulan hissien edessä on joskus ruuhkaa. Hissikapasiteetti tulisikin mitoittaa käyttäjämäärien mukaan. Myös Helsingissä.


No eihän sitä tarvitse metroasemalla olla todetakseen, että julkisissa tiloissa olevilla hisseillä syntyy ruuhkaa niiden eteen.




> Niinhän hissillä kavutaan myös Ilves-hotellin kerroksiin. Myös ylimpään. Eikös hissi ole sitä varten keksittykin ?


On. Mutta olen tässä yrittänyt jankuttaa että vaikka hissejä olisi useampia asemalla, niin niiden edessä saa odotella ekstra aikaa päästäkseen maanpinnalle. Maanalaisia asemia ei tietääkseni ole missään tehty siten että ihmiset siirtyisivät hisseillä maan pinnalle. Hissi on tietysti pakollinen tarve maan alaisella asemalla, mutta ne rakennetaan vain niille jotka sitä tarvitsevat pakosta. Maanpäällisellä ratikkapysäkillä astutaan suojatien kautta tien ylitse ja se on siinä. Halpaa ja yksinkertaista. Kun ratikka saapuu pysäkille, voivat jalankulkijoiden valot automaattisesti muuttua vihreäksi, jolloin ei jälleen tarvitse odottaa ekstraa. Sitten ratikkakuski voi "tilata" nappia painamalla vihreänsä ja lähteä pysäkiltä, matkaten ilman välipysähdyksiä seuraavalle pysäkille.




> Tuosta voi päätellä vain sen, että hissikapasiteettia on liian vähän.


Tai sen että ihmiset eivät käytä hissejä (paitsi ne joille se on välttämätön), sillä vaikka hissejä olisi kymmenen ne eivät takuulla saisi tehokkaasti siirrettyä ihmisiä maan pinnalle.




> Maanalaiset ratikkapysäkit ovat käytännössä yhtä lähellä, kuin lähin sinne vievä hissi.


Siitä on vielä matka maan alle edessä.




> Miten saat keskikaupungille nopean ja muusta liikenteestä erotetun rataosuuden ???


Muuttamalla Hämeenkatu joukkoliikennekaduksi, jossa raitiovaunulla on liikennevaloetuudet kaikissa keskustan liikennevaloissa, joita radan varrella on.




> Kärsitkö mahdollisesti jostain tunnelifobiasta ?


Ehkä lievästä araknofobiasta, mutta tunneleissa pystyn kulkemaan ilman mitään ongelmaa.




> Sitä paitsi ihmiset kulkevat myös junilla ja lentokoneilla, vaikka niitä ei missään näekään.


Rautatieasemat ja lentoasemat ovat mielestäni melko näkyviä ja yleensä (rautatieaseman tapauksessa) aina näkyvällä ja keskeisellä paikalla olevia. Sekä turvallisia (varsinkin lentokentällä), että siistejä tiloja. Tai no siisteydestä jos puhutaan Helsingin asemalla viikonloppuna...  :Smile: 




> Siihen vaikuttaa monikin tekijä. M.m. pienempi kaarresäde ja se, että ratikkatunneli saa olla kapeampi kuin metrotunneli.


Kaarresäde on parempi kyllä, mutta tietääkö joku turvallisuuspuolta paremmin tunteva, että tarvitseeko maanalaisella ratatunnelilla olla turvallisuussyistä tietyt leveydet? Ratikan leveys olisi arvioiden 2,6 metriä ja Helsingin metrojunat ovat 3 metriä leveitä. Eipä taideta paljon leveyssuunnassa säästää siis.




> Turisteja vartenkos noita liikenneratkaisuja tehdäänkin ? Minun mielestäni työmatkalaiset pitäisi asettaa etusijalle. Toisekseen. Luuletko, että turistit astuvat mihinkään Tampereen hikiseen bussiin ?


Eiköhänne liikenneratkaisut tehdä ihan paikallisille, muta muutkin voivat niitä käyttää. Itsekin pistän työmatkalaiset etusijalle ja tarjoaisin maanpäällisen nopeamman, selkeämmän ja halvemman kulkuyhteyden.

Enpä usko että he bussiin juurikaan mieluusti astuisivat, enkä ole mielestäni sellaista väittänytkään. Mutta uskon että selkeään ja hyvin palvelevaan ratikkaan he astuvat mieluiten.

----------


## Ertsu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Tuolla kolmannella jalkakäytävällä tarkoitin sitä keskilaituria. Sinun mielestäsi sellainen siis mahtuu Hämeenkadulle ??
> 
> 
> Kyllä.


No ei. Et ole näköjään Hämpillä koskaan käynytkään. Tuulensuun ja Keskustorin väli käy jo nyt joskus liian kapeaksi.

Niin ja tietysti Koskipuiston ja Rautatieaseman välillä.




> No senhän takia minä totesinkin aikaisemmin että keskikaistalla Keskustorin kohdalla aikaa tasaavat bussit voisivat olla tiellä.


Ei kun ne ratikat siellä tiellä olisivat.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Se pikaratikka saisi kyllä kulkea niiden kunnallistekniikoiden alapuolella, joten ne eivät häiritsisi toisiaan mitenkään. Ratikkatunneli voisi kulkea Hämpin keskilinjaa, missä ei tarvitse kaivella mitään.
> 
> 
> Mitä nyt tunneli ja asemat vaan maan alle.


Just just. Kaivostekniikalla louhittuna. Lähellä pintaa oleva kunnallistekniikka ei haittaa.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Eipä yhtään sen kätevämmät kuin Koskipuiston bussipysäkiltäkään. Pikaratikan seuraava pysäkki olisi linja-autoasema ja se voisi nousta maan pinnalle jossain L-autoaseman pihassa.
> 
> 
> Missä kohtaa tarkalleen? Bussit siirtyvät aseman etupihalta lähtemään, joten sieltä ei takuulla tilaa löydy. Aseman taakse siirtyvälle Vuolteenkadullako se ratikka sitten pomppaisi pintaan?


Siinä Hatanpään valtatien ja L-autoaseman välissä on se parkkipaikka. Sitä voisi hyödyntää. Samalla siihen saataisiin L-auto- ja ratikkapysäkit vierekkäin samaan tasoon.




> No eihän sitä tarvitse metroasemalla olla todetakseen, että julkisissa tiloissa olevilla hisseillä syntyy ruuhkaa niiden eteen.


Aivan. Siksi hissejä pitää olla lukumääräiseti monta. Sen lisäksi niiden pitää olla tilavia "sairaalahissejä". Keskussairaalan pääaulassa niitä on muistaakseni 6 kpl.




> Kun ratikka saapuu pysäkille, voivat jalankulkijoiden valot automaattisesti muuttua vihreäksi, jolloin ei jälleen tarvitse odottaa ekstraa. Sitten ratikkakuski voi "tilata" nappia painamalla vihreänsä ja lähteä pysäkiltä, matkaten ilman välipysähdyksiä seuraavalle pysäkille.


Eipä tarvita maanalaisella asemalla mitään "tilausvihreitä", eikä matkustajan tarvitse odotella jalankulkuvihreitä päästäkseen kadun yli. Matkustajat kyytiin ja menoksi. Se on siinä.




> Tai sen että ihmiset eivät käytä hissejä (paitsi ne joille se on välttämätön), sillä vaikka hissejä olisi kymmenen ne eivät takuulla saisi tehokkaasti siirrettyä ihmisiä maan pinnalle.


2-4 kpl. isoja 12 hengen hissejä riittää useampaan paikkaan. Kuten aikaisemmin kirjoitin, hissikapasiteetti mitoitetaan matkustajamäärien mukaan.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Maanalaiset ratikkapysäkit ovat käytännössä yhtä lähellä, kuin lähin sinne vievä hissi.
> 
> 
> Siitä on vielä matka maan alle edessä.


Se on ihan sama kuin asuisit hotellin ylimmässä kerroksessa tai olisit sairaalan ylimmässä kerroksessa hoidettavana. Sillä matkan pituudella ei ole mitään merkitystä, ellei hissi ihan etanavauhtia liiku. Käy joskus Hervannan uimahallissa. Se on n. 20 m:n syvyydessä kalliossa. Hissit saavat olla nopeita silloin, kun välikerroksia ei ole.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Miten saat keskikaupungille nopean ja muusta liikenteestä erotetun rataosuuden ???
> 
> 
> Muuttamalla Hämeenkatu joukkoliikennekaduksi, jossa raitiovaunulla on liikennevaloetuudet kaikissa keskustan liikennevaloissa, joita radan varrella on.


Muusta liikenteestä erotettu reitti ei tarvitse mitään liikennevaloja. Toisekseen Tampereen keskustaan suunnitellaan 30 km/h nopeusrajoitusta. Ratikka voisi käyttää tunnelissa ainakin tuplanopeutta tuohon verrattuna.




> Rautatieasemat ja lentoasemat ovat mielestäni melko näkyviä ja yleensä (rautatieaseman tapauksessa) aina näkyvällä ja keskeisellä paikalla olevia. Sekä turvallisia (varsinkin lentokentällä), että siistejä tiloja. Tai no siisteydestä jos puhutaan Helsingin asemalla viikonloppuna...


Tottakai junia näkee rautatieasemilla ja lentokoneita lentokentillä, mutta niitä pitää lähteä joko erikseen katselemaan tai olla matkalippu varattuna matkaa varten.




> Kaarresäde on parempi kyllä, mutta tietääkö joku turvallisuuspuolta paremmin tunteva, että tarvitseeko maanalaisella ratatunnelilla olla turvallisuussyistä tietyt leveydet? Ratikan leveys olisi arvioiden 2,6 metriä ja Helsingin metrojunat ovat 3 metriä leveitä. Eipä taideta paljon leveyssuunnassa säästää siis.


Jos ratikan leveys on 2,5 m, niin 6m:n tunneli riittää. Kiskoilla liikkuvat kulkuneuvot voivat kohdata toisensa huomattavasti lähempää kuin bussit, ilman törmäysvaaraa.




> Eiköhänne liikenneratkaisut tehdä ihan paikallisille, muta muutkin voivat niitä käyttää. Itsekin pistän työmatkalaiset etusijalle ja tarjoaisin maanpäällisen nopeamman, selkeämmän ja halvemman kulkuyhteyden.


Maanalainen on tasan yhtä selkeä. Sinne lähimmälle seisakkeelle osaa työmatkalainen kyllä mennä, kunhan on ensimmäisen kerran löytänyt sen.

Olen joskus matkustanut Budapestin metrolla eikä sen selkeämpää liikkumismuotoa voi kaupungissa olla.




> Enpä usko että he bussiin juurikaan mieluusti astuisivat, enkä ole mielestäni sellaista väittänytkään. Mutta uskon että selkeään ja hyvin palvelevaan ratikkaan he astuvat mieluiten.


Näin on ja se selkeä ja hyvin palveleva ratikka kulkee nimenomaan maan alla.
Viittaan tuohon Budapestin metroon. Tuli sillä yhdellä linjalla ajeltua useammankin kerran sen jälkeen, kun eräs siellä asuva suomalainen opasti sen minulle ensimmäisen kerran. Se kulki m.m. Tonavan ali.

Muuten, sillä "villamyssyllä" en mennyt kertaakaan. Villamos=raitiovaunu.

----------


## Jykke

> No ei. Et ole näköjään Hämpillä koskaan käynytkään. Tuulensuun ja Keskustorin väli käy jo nyt joskus liian kapeaksi.


Olen asunut  koko ikäni Tampereella. Olen mennyt Hämpin päästä päähän bussilla, kävellen ja omalla autolla miljoona kertaa. Hämeenkadulla on neljä kaistaa, joilla mahtuu jokaisella bussi kulkemaan rinnakkain. Itse en näe mitään ongelmaa miksei keskikaistoilla voi raitiovaunu mennä. Kun otetaan vielä huomion, että Hämpillä ei enää olisi henkilöautoja tien tukkeena. Lisäksi TASE-2025 sivuilla esitetyissä eri linjaus vaihtiehdoissa ollaan ehdotettu pysäkkejä myös niille paikoille, joita itse olen ehdottanut. Ja tuskinpa siinä Aamulehdenkään jutussa oltaisiin ehdotettu keskikaistoilla kulkevaa ratikkaa muuten. Toki aina saa epäillä (ja päättäjien tapauksessa joskus on ihan viisastakin), mutta voi myös itse käydä paikan päällä katsomassa ja tekemässä arvioita.




> Niin ja tietysti Koskipuiston ja Rautatieaseman välillä.


Sama juttu kuin Tuulensuu - Keskustori. Rautatieaseman pysäkki, kuten Tuulensuunkaan ei mahdu nykyisillään keskikaistoille järkevästi, mutta ne eivät ole tarpeen, sillä rautatieaseman pysäkki olisi Rautatienkadulla ja Tuulensuun/Metson Hämeenpuiston kohdalla.




> Ei kun ne ratikat siellä tiellä olisivat.


Ratikka pysähtyy pysäkille ja jatkaa matkaansa niin nopeasti kuin pystyy. Jos jokin busseista Keskustorilla tasaa aikaansa tai on muuten pysähtyneenä, voi takana olijat ohittaa sen ratikkakiskojen kautta. Mutta jos ratikka on tiellä niin odotetaan. Nykytilanteessa keskikaistalla muut bussit ja erityisesti henkilöautot tukkivat tietä.




> Siinä Hatanpään valtatien ja L-autoaseman välissä on se parkkipaikka. Sitä voisi hyödyntää. Samalla siihen saataisiin L-auto- ja ratikkapysäkit vierekkäin samaan tasoon.


Tilanpuutetta on, jos tarkoitat siis paraikaa valmistuvien bussilaiturien eteen tuota suuaukkoa. Siitä hiukan etelämpänä olevasta parkkipaikasta en uskalla sanoa mitään. Siitä on aikaa kun viimeksi näin alueen piirustukset, joten en tiedä tapahtuuko siellä päin muutoksia.




> Eipä tarvita maanalaisella asemalla mitään "tilausvihreitä", eikä matkustajan tarvitse odotella jalankulkuvihreitä päästäkseen kadun yli. Matkustajat kyytiin ja menoksi. Se on siinä.


Tilausvirhe? Mitenkäs sellainen nyt tulisi? Tekninen vika on toki aina mahdollinen oltiin sitten maan alla tai päällä. Eipä tarvitsisi matkustajan pintavaihtoehdossa odotella hissijonossa.




> 2-4 kpl. isoja 12 hengen hissejä riittää useampaan paikkaan. Kuten aikaisemmin kirjoitin, hissikapasiteetti mitoitetaan matkustajamäärien mukaan.


En ole ikinä muilla hisseillä Helsingissä matkustanut kuin Kalasataman aseman, joten en osaa sanoa kuinka paljon maanalaisten pysäkkien hisseihin mahtuu. Mutta näitäkin hissejä löytyy 2-4 kpl. Silti porukka menee poraitten kautta.

Kysymys tähän väliin. Onko näissä ehdottamissasi maanalaisilla asemilla rullaportaita ollenkaan?




> Se on ihan sama kuin asuisit hotellin ylimmässä kerroksessa tai olisit sairaalan ylimmässä kerroksessa hoidettavana. Sillä matkan pituudella ei ole mitään merkitystä, ellei hissi ihan etanavauhtia liiku. Käy joskus Hervannan uimahallissa. Se on n. 20 m:n syvyydessä kalliossa. Hissit saavat olla nopeita silloin, kun välikerroksia ei ole.


Käyty on. Meillä oli aina uintitunnit ala-asteella Hervannassa. Tuolloin juksimme aina portaita pitkin mieluiten. Ahtaaseen hissiin ei mahtunut koko luokkaa. Muistan myös tapauksen jolloi hissi kerran jumittui matkan varrelle (itse en ollut kyydissä, mutta opettajamme ja pari luokkatoveria). En epäile että hisseissä olisi välttämättä teknistä vikaa, mutta siisteydessä ja jälleen turvallisuuden tunteessa. Samaan hissiin kun änkeekin sitten jotain "uhkaavan oloisia" henkilöitä, kun on illalla liikkeellä. Kuten aikaisemmin kirjoitin olen mennyt hissillä vain Helsingin Kalasataman asemalla. Kyseinen asema on uusin ja takuulla vähäkäyttöisin ja aseman lasihissit (2 kpl.) on vielä koko kadulle näkyvillä. Silti olen useamman kerran astuessa hissiin saanut matkan ajan nauttia virtsan hajusta. Tällä foorumilla muistelisin olleen puhetta  näistä metron hissien törkyisyydestä.




> Muusta liikenteestä erotettu reitti ei tarvitse mitään liikennevaloja. Toisekseen Tampereen keskustaan suunnitellaan 30 km/h nopeusrajoitusta. Ratikka voisi käyttää tunnelissa ainakin tuplanopeutta tuohon verrattuna.


Opastimethan ne tunnelissakin on, jos pilkkua viilaa.

Tuo 30km/h on mielestäni turha toimenpide. Hämpin rauhoittaminen henkilöautoilta hiljentäisi katua.




> Tottakai junia näkee rautatieasemilla ja lentokoneita lentokentillä, mutta niitä pitää lähteä joko erikseen katselemaan tai olla matkalippu varattuna matkaa varten.


Aivan. Joukkoliikenneharrastaja näitä voi mennä katselemaan huvikseen. Mutta normimatkustajalle juna, lentokone, bussi ym. ovat vain kulkuneuvoja. Monet tuttavistanikaan eivät tunnista Pendolinoa Intercitystä. Tärkeintä ei ole miltä jokin näyttää vaan miten se palvelee. Rautatieasema palvelee parhaiten keskellä kaupunkia hyvien liikenneyhteyksien päässä. Ratikkapysäkki palvelee parhaiten maan pinnalla, josta on kätevät kävelyetäisyydet kyseisen pysäkin vaikutusalueelle.




> Kiskoilla liikkuvat kulkuneuvot voivat kohdata toisensa huomattavasti lähempää kuin bussit, ilman törmäysvaaraa.


Elikkä keskikaistalla ei tule Hämeenkadulla tiukkaa ainakaan ratikoille. Jos bussikaistat asfaltoitaisiin, voisi keskikaistojen nupukivi toimia varoittajana. Bussikuski tietäisi tärinästä että nyt ajat liian lähellä kiskoja.




> Maanalainen on tasan yhtä selkeä. Sinne lähimmälle seisakkeelle osaa työmatkalainen kyllä mennä, kunhan on ensimmäisen kerran löytänyt sen.


Toki pysäkin aina löytää kun sen ensimmäisen kerran löytää. Mutta vaikka toistolta jo kuulostaa niin selkeää on että matka vie aikaa maan alle ja päälle. Samassa ajassa olet jo maanpäällsen ratikkapysäkin laiturilla odottamassa vaunua.




> Näin on ja se selkeä ja hyvin palveleva ratikka kulkee nimenomaan maan alla.


Maan päällä ratikka on etuisuuksien kera nopeampi kuin maan alainen versionsa. Maanalaiset osuudet ovat perusteltuja jos tila ei yksinkertaisesti riitä, mutta tähän ei ole Tampereen keskustassa tarvetta.




> Muuten, sillä "villamyssyllä" en mennyt kertaakaan. Villamos=raitiovaunu.


Harmillista ettet kokeillut ratikkaa. Olisi kannattanut. Aika mielenkiintoista kalustoa aina vuoden 1939 kolistelijoista nykyajan combino vaunuihin. Rata on tosin monin paikkoin huonossa kunnossa siellä päin. Lisätietoja jos kiinnostaa: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Buda...aitiotiet.html

----------


## Ertsu

> Kysymys tähän väliin. Onko näissä ehdottamissasi maanalaisilla asemilla rullaportaita ollenkaan?


Täytyy niissä portaat olla sähkökatkoksen varalta. Joko rulla- tai tavalliset.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Kiskoilla liikkuvat kulkuneuvot voivat kohdata toisensa huomattavasti lähempää kuin bussit, ilman törmäysvaaraa.
> 
> 
> Elikkä keskikaistalla ei tule Hämeenkadulla tiukkaa ainakaan ratikoille. Jos bussikaistat asfaltoitaisiin, voisi keskikaistojen nupukivi toimia varoittajana. Bussikuski tietäisi tärinästä että nyt ajat liian lähellä kiskoja.


Tulee tiukkaa. Se odotuslaiturihan jää ratikoiden väliin.

----------


## Ertsu

Muuten yksi tyhmä kysymys vielä. Miksi hämeenkadulle pitäisi saada ratikat, kun bussit tarjoavat tuon saman palvelun ??

----------


## Jykke

> Tulee tiukkaa. Se odotuslaiturihan jää ratikoiden väliin.


Voisin tänään tai huomenna käydä nappaamassa vaikkapa valokuvan Keskustorin kohdalta, että saisi paremmin selitettyä miten ratikkapysäkki siihen mahtuisi.




> Muuten yksi tyhmä kysymys vielä. Miksi hämeenkadulle pitäisi saada ratikat, kun bussit tarjoavat tuon saman palvelun ??


Samoista syistä kuin tunneliratikkakin. Raitiovaunu tarjoaa nopean, laadukkaan, tasaisen, ympäristöystävällisen, liikenöimiskuluiltaan halvemman ja takuulla autoa houkuttelevamman kulkuyhteyden uusilta asuinalueilta keskustaan. Ratikka on oiva keino korvata kuormitettuja bussilinjoja ja ulkomailta saatujen esimerkkien (esim. Tukholma, Pariisi, Strasbourg, Karlsruhe) mukaan se lisää joukkoliikenteen nopeutta ja houkuttelevuutta.

Ja kun otetaan huomioon, vielä mahdollisuus laajentaa raitiovaunujen linjoja tulevaisuudessa naapurikaupunkeihin rautateitä pitkin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Voisin tänään tai huomenna käydä nappaamassa vaikkapa valokuvan Keskustorin kohdalta, että saisi paremmin selitettyä miten ratikkapysäkki siihen mahtuisi.


Älä nappaa sitä kuvaa Keskustorin kohdalta. Puhe oli alunperin Hämeenkadusta eikä Keskustorista. Ota se kuva jostain Tuulensuun ja Keskustorin väliltä. Sinähän väitit, että se ratikkalaituri mahtuu nimenomaan Hämeenkadun koko matkalle.




> Samoista syistä kuin tunneliratikkakin. Raitiovaunu tarjoaa nopean,... kulkuyhteyden uusilta asuinalueilta keskustaan.


Anteeksi, että vähän lyhensin tekstiäsi. Ratikka ei tarjoa yhtään sen nopeampaa kyytiä kuin bussikaan kadulla kulkiessaan. Saivartelet niillä hissimatkojen kymmenillä sekunneillasi, mutta katuratikka ei ole yhtään bussia nopeampi. Kadulla kulkiessaan sitä koskee samat nopeusrajoitukset kuin bussejakin ja lisäksi sen pitää seurata katulinjauksia, jota tunnelissa ei tarvitse tehdä.




> Ratikka on oiva keino korvata kuormitettuja bussilinjoja ja ulkomailta saatujen esimerkkien (esim. Tukholma, Pariisi, Strasbourg, Karlsruhe) mukaan se lisää joukkoliikenteen nopeutta ja houkuttelevuutta.


Kuormitetulla bussilinjalla paras konsti on vuorovälin tihentäminen, tai tällainen bussi: http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/1,5-kerrosbussi.JPG  Toisekseen ainakin Tukholmassa ja Pariisissa on metro. Tampereelle sopisi hyvin kevytmetro, eli tunnelissa kulkeva pikaratikka.




> Ja kun otetaan huomioon, vielä mahdollisuus laajentaa raitiovaunujen linjoja tulevaisuudessa naapurikaupunkeihin rautateitä pitkin.


Naapurikaupunkeihin voisi mennä lähijunalla. Nuo raiteet ovat sen verran kuormitettuja, että ratikkaa varten pitäisi joka tapauksessa tehdä lisäraiteet. Ainakin Lempäälän suuntaan. Nokialle ja Ylöjärvellekin pitäisi ottaa VRn liikenne huomioon aikataulusuunnittelussa.
Lähijunasta vaihdettaisiin rautatieasemalla "kevytmetroon", joka kulkisi ihan omilla raiteillaan tunnelissa.

Niin ja sitten ainakin Tampellan ja Särkänniemen kohdille voisi rakentaa seisakkeet lähijunille. Jyväskylän radalla Holvastin-Leinolan kohdalle.

----------


## ultrix

Raitiotie ei tarvitse Hämeenkadun varrella välttämättä yhtään ainutta pysäkkiä, jos liikennöidään Kauppakadun ja Hatanpään valtatien kautta. Rautatieaseman kautta liikennöitynä tarvitaan Koskipuiston pysäkki, mikä voi tehdä tiukkaa. Rautatieaseman pysäkki voi olla Rautatienkadulla.

----------


## Jykke

> Älä nappaa sitä kuvaa Keskustorin kohdalta. Puhe oli alunperin Hämeenkadusta eikä Keskustorista. Ota se kuva jostain Tuulensuun ja Keskustorin väliltä. Sinähän väitit, että se ratikkalaituri mahtuu nimenomaan Hämeenkadun koko matkalle.


En ole tuollaista väittänyt ja jos olen niin näyttäisitkö vaikka lainauksen siitä? Sen sijaan alla oleva lainaus on minun kirjoittamaani aikaisemmasta viestistäni:




> Jos ratikka kulkee koko matkan Hämeenkatua niin silloin Tuulensuuhun ei tarvitse pysäkkiä tehdä sillä Hämenpuiston/Metson pysäkki on tarpeeksi lähellä. Keskustorin pysäkkiä olen katsellut että sille tilaa kyllä löytyy kadultakin. Sellaista omassa mielessäni olen hahmotellut että Raatihuoneen vieressä kulkevan suojatien kohdalle keskelle katua keskilaituri, jonka molemmin puolin keskikaistoilla kulkevat ratikat pysähtyisivät. Jos viereisellä bussikaistalla jokin bussi seisoisi tukkien muiden tien voisivat takana tuleva(t) ohittaa käyttäen keskikaistaa, jos raitiovaunu ei ole pysähtyneenä pysäkille. Koskipuistossa sama järjestely, tai jos linjaus meneekin Hämeenkadulta Hatanpään valtaväylälle, niin silloin Koskipuiston pysäkki olisi kadun varrella Hatanpään valtaväylällä, kuten bussien pysäkitkin, jotka sitä kautta kulkevat. Rautatieaseman pysäkki ei ilma mittavia muutoksia mahtuisi Hämeenkadun keskelle ilman suuria levennyksiä, joten linja kääntyisi Rautatienkadulle, jolla olisi pysäkitkadun laidoilla. Tämä on rautatieasemaa ajateltuna järkevämpi sijoituspaikkakin.


Tästä eteenpäin lainaukset ovat taas Ertsun tekstiä:




> Ratikka ei tarjoa yhtään sen nopeampaa kyytiä kuin bussikaan kadulla kulkiessaan. Saivartelet niillä hissimatkojen kymmenillä sekunneillasi, mutta katuratikka ei ole yhtään bussia nopeampi. Kadulla kulkiessaan sitä koskee samat nopeusrajoitukset kuin bussejakin ja lisäksi sen pitää seurata katulinjauksia, jota tunnelissa ei tarvitse tehdä.


Saivarteluni olen hankkinut lukemalla diplomi insinööri ja raideliikenteen ammattilaisen Antero Alkun kaksi kirjaa: _Raitiovaunu tulee taas_ ja _Mennäänkö metrolla?_, sekä omista havainnoistani metrolla matkustaessani Helsingissä. Raitiovaunu voi tarjota nopeamman kyydin näistä syistä: Etuudet joidenka ansiosta liikennevalot näyttävät vihreätä ratikalle ja pysäkit ovat maan päällä joten niille kulkeutumiseen ei hukkaannu turhaa aikaa.




> Kuormitetulla bussilinjalla paras konsti on vuorovälin tihentäminen, tai tällainen bussi: http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/1,5-kerrosbussi.JPG


Oletko ikinä mennyt ruuhka-aikana Helsingin ja Espoon alueella kulkevalla bussilinja 550:llä, joka tunnetaan paremmin Jokerina. Kyseinen bussilinja oli tarkoitus 90-luvulla rakentaa pikaraitiotieksi, mutta toteutettiin osittain bussikatuna. Linjan vuoroväli on ruuhka-aikana viisi minuuttia ja silti busseissa on sellainen ruuhka että hyvä kun sisään mahtuu. Tällainen linja on jo sietokykynsä äärirajoilla. Yhteys tulisi muuttaa mitä pikimiten raiteilla kulkevaksi. Isommat vaunut, mahdollisuus kytkeä useampia vaunuja juniksi, tasainen meno, mahdollisuus rakentaa suurilta osin omalle pikakaistalleen. 
Lisätietoja: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jokeri-linja

Olen törmännyt tuohon 1,5 kerrosbussiiisi ennenkin. Ihan mielenkiintoinen suunnitelma, muttei taida kyllä mahtua asematunnelista? Eli vaihtoehdoksi jäisi 1, 26 ja 30 linjat, jotka ovat raskaasti kuormitettuja ja jotka eivät kulje asematunnelin kautta. Vai olisiko vielä joku muukin linja, jolle soveltuisivat? Itse suosisin teli- ja nivelbusseja.




> Naapurikaupunkeihin voisi mennä lähijunalla. Nuo raiteet ovat sen verran kuormitettuja, että ratikkaa varten pitäisi joka tapauksessa tehdä lisäraiteet. Ainakin Lempäälän suuntaan. Nokialle ja Ylöjärvellekin pitäisi ottaa VRn liikenne huomioon aikataulusuunnittelussa.


Parinkymmenen minuutin vuorovälillä kulkeva lähijuna vaatii samat lisäraiteet.




> Lähijunasta vaihdettaisiin rautatieasemalla "kevytmetroon", joka kulkisi ihan omilla raiteillaan tunnelissa.


Karlsruhessa saksanmaalla  lähijunat korvattiin duoraitiovaunuilla, jotka kulkevat rataverkolta kaupungin keskustaan asti. Liikenne moninkertaistui ja keskustan kauppa kukoistaa. Miksi vaihtaa rautatieasemalla tunneliratikkaan (matka maan alle, siitä Keskustorille vaikkapa ja jäleen matka maan päälle), kun voisi samalla vaunulla matkustaa keskustaan saakka. Itse toivoisin että suunniteltu (TASE-2025) lähijunalinja ajettaisiin duoraitiovaunuilla, jolloin lähijunalinjan saisi sulautettua osaksi ratikkaverkosoa. Samaa kalustoa voisi käytttää, eikä tarvitsisi hommata ratikoita ja lähijunia erikseen. Ja vaikka alkajaisiksi ei kuljettaisikaan keskustan lävitse vaan ohitse kiskoja pitkin, niin tulevaisuudessa olisi helppo linjata kulkemaan lähijunat keskustan kautta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Oletko ikinä mennyt ruuhka-aikana Helsingin ja Espoon alueella kulkevalla bussilinja 550:llä, joka tunnetaan paremmin Jokerina. Kyseinen bussilinja oli tarkoitus 90-luvulla rakentaa pikaraitiotieksi, mutta toteutettiin osittain bussikatuna. Linjan vuoroväli on ruuhka-aikana viisi minuuttia ja silti busseissa on sellainen ruuhka että hyvä kun sisään mahtuu. Tällainen linja on jo sietokykynsä äärirajoilla. Yhteys tulisi muuttaa mitä pikimiten raiteilla kulkevaksi. Isommat vaunut, mahdollisuus kytkeä useampia vaunuja juniksi, tasainen meno, mahdollisuus rakentaa suurilta osin omalle pikakaistalleen.


Täytyy taas myöntää, etten tuota pääkaupunkiseutua juurikaan tunne, mutta nythän sinne suunnitellaan sitä länsimetroa.




> Saivarteluni olen hankkinut lukemalla diplomi insinööri ja raideliikenteen ammattilaisen Antero Alkun kaksi kirjaa: Raitiovaunu tulee taas ja Mennäänkö metrolla?, sekä omista havainnoistani metrolla matkustaessani Helsingissä. Raitiovaunu voi tarjota nopeamman kyydin näistä syistä: Etuudet joidenka ansiosta liikennevalot näyttävät vihreätä ratikalle ja pysäkit ovat maan päällä joten niille kulkeutumiseen ei hukkaannu turhaa aikaa.


Mikä niistä muka tekee nopeampia kadulla ?? Liikennevaloetuisuuksia voi kyllä järjestää busseillekin. Pysäkille kulkeminen ei hukkaa ratikan (tai bussin), vaan matkustajien aikaa. Toisekseen pysäkille kulkeminen kadun yli vie takuulla tuplasti enemmän aikaa kuin maan alle. Ennen kadun ylitystä pitää odotella jalankulkijoiden vihreää useita minuutteja. Siinä ajassa olisit jo tunneliseisakkeella. Vai voisiko myös ratikan matkustajille järjestää valoetuisuuksia ??




> Olen törmännyt tuohon 1,5 kerrosbussiiisi ennenkin. Ihan mielenkiintoinen suunnitelma, muttei taida kyllä mahtua asematunnelista? Eli vaihtoehdoksi jäisi 1, 26 ja 30 linjat, jotka ovat raskaasti kuormitettuja ja jotka eivät kulje asematunnelin kautta. Vai olisiko vielä joku muukin linja, jolle soveltuisivat?


Ei mahdu assan tunnelista. Se sopisi noille linjoille, jotka kääntyvät Hatanpään Valtatielle, eli 1, 7, 8, 12, 15, 21, 26, 30 ja 31.




> Itse suosisin teli- ja nivelbusseja.


Myös telibussin voisi rakentaa 1,5-kerroksiseksi.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Lähijunasta vaihdettaisiin rautatieasemalla "kevytmetroon", joka kulkisi ihan omilla raiteillaan tunnelissa.
> 
> 
> Karlsruhessa saksanmaalla lähijunat korvattiin duoraitiovaunuilla, jotka kulkevat rataverkolta kaupungin keskustaan asti. Liikenne moninkertaistui ja keskustan kauppa kukoistaa. Miksi vaihtaa rautatieasemalla tunneliratikkaan (matka maan alle, siitä Keskustorille vaikkapa ja jäleen matka maan päälle), kun voisi samalla vaunulla matkustaa keskustaan saakka.


Ensinnäkin Tampereen Rautatieasema on jo keskustassa ja toiseksi miksi pitää mennä Keskustorille? Monet käyvät töissä esim TAYSssa tai menevät sinne potilaiksi (tutkimuksiin y.m.). Lyhyt vilkaisu TAYSin parkkipaikalle osoittaa, ettei joukkoliikennettä juurikaan ole. 16:n pysäkiltä on vielä n. 0,5 km pääovelle. Vielä pidempi, jos tulet keskustan suunnasta. Sen lisäksi esim Hervannasta ei pääse TAYSiin kuin keskustan kautta, jolloin yhdensuuntainen matka kestää n. tunnin ja vartin.

Hatanpään sairaalan kohdalla on melkein sama juttu, mutta kävelymatka pysäkiltä on lyhyempi.

----------


## Jussi

> Täytyy taas myöntää, etten tuota pääkaupunkiseutua juurikaan tunne, mutta nythän sinne suunnitellaan sitä länsimetroa.


Länsimetro ei mitenkään korvaa jokeria (vaikka onhan niillä yhteistä reittiä Otaniemestä Tapiolaan  :Smile: , ja jokerin siirto raiteillekin lienee tulevaisuudessa tapahtumassa. Ja länsimetroa on taidettu suunnitella jo kymmeniä vuosia...

----------


## Jykke

> Täytyy taas myöntää, etten tuota pääkaupunkiseutua juurikaan tunne, mutta nythän sinne suunnitellaan sitä länsimetroa.


Länsimetroa joka muuttaisi suurimman osan eteläisen-Espoon asukkaitten matkan Helsinkiin vaihdolliseksi. Länsimetron 800 miljoonaan hinnalla saadaan seitsemän asemaa, joita palvellaan liityntäliikenteellä. 495 miljoonalla saataisiin maan pinnalla kulkeva Tramwest pikaraitiotieverkosto, joka käsittäisi 90 pysäkkiä. http://www.tramwest.fi/




> Pysäkille kulkeminen ei hukkaa ratikan (tai bussin), vaan matkustajien aikaa.


Maanalaisen pysäkin tapauksessa varsinkin. Uskot että 2-4 hissillä saadaan tehokkaasti siirrettyä suurin osa matkustajista maan alle ja sieltä maan päälle. Itse en ole ikinä kuullut metroasemasta jolla suurin osa ihmisistä kulkisi hisseillä maan pinnalle. Helsingin maanalaisilta asemilta löytyy hissit. Miksei suurin osa matkustajista sitten niitä käytä. Ehkäpä siksi että matkustajat eivät jaksa odottaa hissiä, vaan kulkevat suoraan liukuportaisiin. 12 henkeä siihen hissiin ehkä mahtuukin, entäs ne jotka jäävät ulkopuolelle? Toinen hissi on matkalla alas myös. Alhaalla ihmiset purkautuvat hisseistä ulos ja sisään. Nousu ylös ja ihmiset ulos. Kauankohan tähän operaatioon tuhlaantuu aikaa?




> Toisekseen pysäkille kulkeminen kadun yli vie takuulla tuplasti enemmän aikaa kuin maan alle. Ennen kadun ylitystä pitää odotella jalankulkijoiden vihreää useita minuutteja. Siinä ajassa olisit jo tunneliseisakkeella.


Voisipa ihan piruuttani joskus Helsingissä taas käydessäni kellottaa Hakaniemen torilla tuon väitteen. Metroaseman sisäänkäynti ja suojatie ratikkapysäkille, ovat aivan vierekkäin.




> Ensinnäkin Tampereen Rautatieasema on jo keskustassa ja toiseksi miksi pitää mennä Keskustorille? Monet käyvät töissä esim TAYSssa tai menevät sinne potilaiksi (tutkimuksiin y.m.). Lyhyt vilkaisu TAYSin parkkipaikalle osoittaa, ettei joukkoliikennettä juurikaan ole. 16:n pysäkiltä on vielä n. 0,5 km pääovelle. Vielä pidempi, jos tulet keskustan suunnasta. Sen lisäksi esim Hervannasta ei pääse TAYSiin kuin keskustan kautta, jolloin yhdensuuntainen matka kestää n. tunnin ja vartin.


Itse näen Keskustorin merkityksen tulevaisuudessa tärkeänä paikallisliikenteen solmukohtana (mikä se varmasti on jo). Keskusta on myöskin elinvoimainen alue, jonne monien matkat suuntautuvat. Rautatieasema on toki keskustassa, mutta miksi kävellä/vaihtaa liikennevälinettä turhaan. Vaihtoja ei voi välttää, mutta niitä voidaan helpottaa. Lähijunasta onnistuu toki vaihto kätevästi muihin juniin, mutta oletettavasti suurin osa ihmisistä on matkalla asemalta muualle keskustaan.

TAYSin bussipysäkillä olen kyllä nähnyt pitkiä bussijonoja ja ihmisiä runsaasti, elikkä kyllä joukkoliikennettä alueelta löytyy. Nykyisen TASE-2025 suunnitelman mukaan vuonna 2015 voi päästä Hervannasta suoraan TAYS:in kautta keskustaan ratikalla. Ja nykyisin Hervannasta pääsee myös linjan 20 bussilla TAMKin pysäkille. Pidempi matka kävellä kuin TAYS:in pysäkiltä, muttei tarvitse keskustaan asti mennä vaihtamaan. Puhumattakaan linjasta 6 joka kulkee Hervannan lävitse ja jonka päätepysäkki on TAYSin pihassa.

---

Ja lopuksi ne kuvat josta oli puhetta aikaisemmin Keskustorin tapauksessa. Kuvassa punaisella olen merkinnyt pysäkin alueen, mustalla kiskot ja keltaisella bussikaistan laajennuksen Commercen talon kohdalta. Pahoittelen kuvien askeettisuutta, mutta toivottavasti nämä nyt jotain selventävät. Havaitsin että yhdessä asiassa tässä ratkaisussa ainakin tulee ongelma eteen. Pysäkki on sen verran lyhyt että kaksinajo olisi aika varmaan mahdotonta. Siksi olisi parempi linjata raiteet kulkemaan Viistokadun kautta, sillä torilla löytyy pituudessa enemmän tilaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Maanalaisen pysäkin tapauksessa varsinkin. Uskot että 2-4 hissillä saadaan tehokkaasti siirrettyä suurin osa matkustajista maan alle ja sieltä maan päälle. Itse en ole ikinä kuullut metroasemasta jolla suurin osa ihmisistä kulkisi hisseillä maan pinnalle. Helsingin maanalaisilta asemilta löytyy hissit. Miksei suurin osa matkustajista sitten niitä käytä. Ehkäpä siksi että matkustajat eivät jaksa odottaa hissiä, vaan kulkevat suoraan liukuportaisiin. 12 henkeä siihen hissiin ehkä mahtuukin, entäs ne jotka jäävät ulkopuolelle? Toinen hissi on matkalla alas myös. Alhaalla ihmiset purkautuvat hisseistä ulos ja sisään. Nousu ylös ja ihmiset ulos. Kauankohan tähän operaatioon tuhlaantuu aikaa?


Ainakin vähemmän kuin kadun ylitykseen valoristeyksessä.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Toisekseen pysäkille kulkeminen kadun yli vie takuulla tuplasti enemmän aikaa kuin maan alle. Ennen kadun ylitystä pitää odotella jalankulkijoiden vihreää useita minuutteja. Siinä ajassa olisit jo tunneliseisakkeella.
> 
> 
> Voisipa ihan piruuttani joskus Helsingissä taas käydessäni kellottaa Hakaniemen torilla tuon väitteen. Metroaseman sisäänkäynti ja suojatie ratikkapysäkille, ovat aivan vierekkäin.


Jos siinä on jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot, niin kannattaa alkaa kellotus siitä, kun punainen syttyy. Enpä ole Helsingin metrolla kulkenut, mutta epäilen vahvasti, että se käyttää suurempaa nopeutta kuin ratikka.

Lopuksi täytyy vähän kehua teitä pk-seutulaisia:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135235824275




> Kehäradan asemalta pääsee rullaportailla lentoasemalle
> 
> Muutaman vuoden päästä matka Helsingin keskustasta Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle taittunee odotettuakin helpommin.
> 
> Ilmailulaitos Finavia ja Ratahallintokeskus pyörittelevät suunnitelmia, joiden mukaan rakennettavan kehäradan asema lentokentällä tulisikin suoraan terminaalien alle. Näin 30 metrin syvyydellä sijaitsevalta asemalta pääsisi terminaaleihin suoraan rullaportaita pitkin.


Kyllä te stadilaiset näköjään jotain osaatte.

----------


## Jykke

> Ainakin vähemmän kuin kadun ylitykseen valoristeyksessä.


Kumpikaan ei peräänny omassa kannassaan, enkä tähän hätään keksi mitään uutta sanottavaa tähän.




> Enpä ole Helsingin metrolla kulkenut, mutta epäilen vahvasti, että se käyttää suurempaa nopeutta kuin ratikka.


Helsingin metro kulkee tunnelissa 60km/h. Maan pinnalla 80 km/. Helsingin raitiovaunut matelevat noin 40 km/h suurimmalla osalla verkkoaan. Ratikoilla pääsisi varmaan 80 km/h mutta rajoitin tulee tietääkseni 60 km/h vastaan(?).

Nykyaikaiset pikaraitiotiet kulkevat omilla erotetuilla osuuksillaan 80-100 km/h.
Ja otettuna huomioon liikennevaloetuisuudet ja joukkoliikennekaistat matka sujuu nopeammin keskustoissakin. Helsingin raitioteillä tämä ei toteudu. Jos haluaa saada Helsingissä aavistuksen pikaraitiomaista tunnelmaa, voi mennä Pasilaan ajelemaan seiska linjoilla.




> Lopuksi täytyy vähän kehua teitä pk-seutulaisia:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135235824275
> 
> Kyllä te näköjään jotain osaatte.


Toivottavasti osaavat varautua aseman rakentamisessa pääradan siirtoa ajatellen tulevaisuudessa. Mieluiten mahdollisimman läheisessä tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Ertsu

Oli minullakin tällainen visio silloin, kun pikaratikan piti vielä mahtua R-asemalle:
http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/...laRatinaan.jpg

R-asemalta sen piti jatkaa keskussairaalaan:
http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/...llaTAYSiin.jpg  ja
http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/...AYSiinosa2.jpg ja sitten vielä tämä:
http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/Kekkosensilta.gif

----------


## ultrix

> Itse toivoisin että suunniteltu (TASE-2025) lähijunalinja ajettaisiin duoraitiovaunuilla, jolloin lähijunalinjan saisi sulautettua osaksi ratikkaverkosoa. Samaa kalustoa voisi käytttää, eikä tarvitsisi hommata ratikoita ja lähijunia erikseen. Ja vaikka alkajaisiksi ei kuljettaisikaan keskustan lävitse vaan ohitse kiskoja pitkin, niin tulevaisuudessa olisi helppo linjata kulkemaan lähijunat keskustan kautta.


Periaatteessa näin tulisikin olla. Käytännössä kuitenkin esteenä tai ainakin isona kustannustekijänä on kysymys, miten saada Lempäälän suunnasta raitiovaunut katuverkkoon? Olen tykönäni miettinyt asiaa ja päätynyt siihen, että tarvittaisiin massiivinen ramppi Sorin sillalta rautatielle, "purkkaratkaisu" pysäköintitalon katon ajoliittymästä Rautatienkadulle tai poistuminen rautatieltä jo Sarankulmassa. Lisäksi raitiovaunujen matala laiturikorkeus edellyttää turvallisuusnormien takia sivuraiteita jokaisella seisakkeella, jotka sijaitsevat vähintään Sn 160-rataosalla. Myös pikaraitiovaunujen matala huippunopeus voi tulla Lempäälän suunnalla haitaksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Käytännössä kuitenkin esteenä tai ainakin isona kustannustekijänä on kysymys, miten saada Lempäälän suunnasta raitiovaunut katuverkkoon? Olen tykönäni miettinyt asiaa ja päätynyt siihen, että tarvittaisiin massiivinen ramppi Sorin sillalta rautatielle, "purkkaratkaisu" pysäköintitalon katon ajoliittymästä Rautatienkadulle tai poistuminen rautatieltä jo Sarankulmassa.


Samaa olen itse pohtinut myös. Keskustan kautta kiertäminen olisi paras ratkaisu, mutta vaikka ratikat ajaisivatkin koko matkan rautatietä pitkin keskustankin ohitse, voitaisiin sekin liikenne hoitaa mieluusti ratikoilla. Pispalan pysäkillä voisi olla ainakin länsipuolelta tulijoille kätevä vaihto, siten että keskustan kautta kulkeva ratikka tulisi n. 5 minuutin kuluttua perästä päin. Vaihdot pitäisi tietenkin mainita pysäkeillä ja aikatauluissa selkeästi.




> Lisäksi raitiovaunujen matala laiturikorkeus edellyttää turvallisuusnormien takia sivuraiteita jokaisella seisakkeella, jotka sijaitsevat vähintään Sn 160-rataosalla.


Totta. Olikos vanhemmassakin pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmassakin kaikki rautatiellä ollet pysäkit sivuraitein varustettuja? Toisaalta en näe sivuraiteilla sikäli muuta haittaa kuin ylimääräiset kustannukset.




> Myös pikaraitiovaunujen matala huippunopeus voi tulla Lempäälän suunnalla haitaksi.


Ratikoidenhan huippunopeus on maailmalla noin 100 km/h, mutta ei varmaan olisi mahdotonta nostaa se vaikkapa 120 - 140 km/h, varsinkin kun rautatie osuuksilla Tampereella ei ole vaarana tasoristeyksiä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Periaatteessa näin tulisikin olla. Käytännössä kuitenkin esteenä tai ainakin isona kustannustekijänä on kysymys, miten saada Lempäälän suunnasta raitiovaunut katuverkkoon? Olen tykönäni miettinyt asiaa ja päätynyt siihen, että tarvittaisiin massiivinen ramppi Sorin sillalta rautatielle, "purkkaratkaisu" pysäköintitalon katon ajoliittymästä Rautatienkadulle tai poistuminen rautatieltä jo Sarankulmassa. Lisäksi raitiovaunujen matala laiturikorkeus edellyttää turvallisuusnormien takia sivuraiteita jokaisella seisakkeella, jotka sijaitsevat vähintään Sn 160-rataosalla. Myös pikaraitiovaunujen matala huippunopeus voi tulla Lempäälän suunnalla haitaksi.


Eikö olisi järkevämpää ajella ne Lempäälä-Tampere -välit näillä 3,2 m leveillä lähijunilla http://www.vr.fi/heo/junat/vaunukuvasto_lahi.pdf  ja järjestää matkustajille vaihtoyhteydet R-asemalle. Kyllähän monet joutuvat bussiakin vaihtamaan, niin mikä vaiva se on vaihtaa junaa R-asemalla ? Itsekin joudun vaihtamaan bussia Koskipuistossa matkalla Hervannasta Leinolaan ja takaisin.

Toisekseen niiden pikaratikoiden tunkemisessa pääraiteille ei ole mitään järkeä.
Niissä pitäisi olla kaksivirtajärjestelmät sun muut. Liittymät ovat sen verran kalliita, että niillä rahoilla saisi jo maanalaisen "kevytmetron" P-torilta TAYSiin ja edelleen Hervantaan. Maan alla tietysti vain P-torilta Kalevan kirkolle ja loput pinnalla.

R-asema olisi se keskeinen vaihtopysäkki junasta ratikkaan ja toisinpäin.

Pääratojen varsille voisi sitten sijoitella seisakkeita lähijunille sopiviin kohtiin asutusten lähelle.

----------


## Jykke

> Eikö olisi järkevämpää ajella ne Lempäälä-Tampere -välit näillä 3,2 m leveillä lähijunilla http://www.vr.fi/heo/junat/vaunukuvasto_lahi.pdf  ja järjestää matkustajille vaihtoyhteydet R-asemalle.


Se mistä itse pidin erityisesti entisessä rataverkkoa hyödyntävässä pikaraitiotie suunnitelmassa oli se että ratikka, lähijunat ja metro oli saatu muodostettua yhdeksi ja samaksi kulkuneuvoksi. Tampereen tapauksessa ei tarvitsisi puhua erikseen lähijunista, vaan yhdestä ratikkaverkostosta, joka ulottuu aina naapurikaupunkeihin saakka rautateitä pitkin. Loppujen lopuksi jos matka Nokialta Lempäälään kulkee rautateitä pitkin koko matkan (elikkä ei keskustan koukkausta ratikoiden radalla), niin silloin voidaan aivan hyvin ajaakin tavallisilla lähijunilla. Tosin VR ei vaikuta kovin kiinnostuneelta, joten sama operaattori joka ratikoitakin ajaisi voisi ajaa myös lähijunia samalla kalustolla.




> Kyllähän monet joutuvat bussiakin vaihtamaan, niin mikä vaiva se on vaihtaa junaa R-asemalla ? Itsekin joudun vaihtamaan bussia Koskipuistossa matkalla Hervannasta Leinolaan ja takaisin.


Miksi vaihtaa kun voi mennä suoraan perille. Monien matkat suuntautuvat keskustaan. Jos on tarve vaihtaa asemalla vaikkapa, niin silloin vaihdetaan, mutta jos on asiaa Keskustorin ja Pyynikintorin väliselle alueelle,niin silloin voidaan samalla vaunulla päästä lähemmäksi.




> Toisekseen niiden pikaratikoiden tunkemisessa pääraiteille ei ole mitään järkeä.
> Niissä pitäisi olla kaksivirtajärjestelmät sun muut.


Mitäs  ne "sun muut" ovat sitten? Itse en keksi muita vaatimuksia kuin ylävalonheitin, sekä se että jarrut kelpaavat myös rautateiden normeille.




> Liittymät ovat sen verran kalliita, että niillä rahoilla saisi jo maanalaisen "kevytmetron" P-torilta TAYSiin ja edelleen Hervantaan. Maan alla tietysti vain P-torilta Kalevan kirkolle ja loput pinnalla.


Nämä "rampit" olisivat toki kalliita, mutta olisivatkohan sentäs yhtä kalliita kuin tunneli Pyynikintorilta Kalevaan?

----------


## late-

> Nämä "rampit" olisivat toki kalliita, mutta olisivatkohan sentäs yhtä kalliita kuin tunneli Pyynikintorilta Kalevaan?


Tuskinpa. Simppeli ramppi voi näyttää vaikka tältä. Paikasta riippuen voidaan tarvita ihan aito silta tai kaksi siltaa, jotta junien ei tarvitse ylittää vastaantulevia raiteita. Kuvan tapauksessa tämä on ratkaistu tuomalla ratikat ensin rampilla junaraiteiden viereen. Vasta pidemmälle on sijoitettu vaihteet, joiden avulla raiteiden määrä laskee kahteen.

Monimutkainenkaan ramppiratkaisu tuskin maksaisi enempää kuin yksi maanalainen asema.

Vaihdottomuuden vähättely ei myöskään ole minusta kovin fiksua. Karlsruhen kokemuksilla aiemmin vaihdollisten lähijunien korvaaminen keskustaa palvelevilla duoratikoilla on nostanut matkustajamääriä useilla linjoilla moninkertaiseksi. Duoratikka on myös kaksivirtaisuudestaan huolimatta yleensä edullisempi hankkia ja operoida kuin täysikokoinen juna, jos täysikokoisen junan kapasiteettia ei tarvita.

----------


## Ertsu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Kyllähän monet joutuvat bussiakin vaihtamaan, niin mikä vaiva se on vaihtaa junaa R-asemalla ? Itsekin joudun vaihtamaan bussia Koskipuistossa matkalla Hervannasta Leinolaan ja takaisin.
> 
> 
> Miksi vaihtaa kun voi mennä suoraan perille. Monien matkat suuntautuvat keskustaan. Jos on tarve vaihtaa asemalla vaikkapa, niin silloin vaihdetaan, mutta jos on asiaa Keskustorin ja Pyynikintorin väliselle alueelle,niin silloin voidaan samalla vaunulla päästä lähemmäksi.


Minun käsitykseni on, että pikaratikan pitäisi palvella mahdollisimman suuria työpaikka- ja liikennekeskittymiä. Väittäisin, että Keskustorin ja Pyynikintorin väliselle alueelle on vähemmän menijöitä kuin TAYSiin. Samalla saataisiin TAYSin ja Hervannan välille suora yhteys.

Tokihan P-torin päässä ratikka voisi tehdä lyhyehkön lenkin Amurin alueella katuversiona, jossa se palvelisi pintavaihtoehtona. Toki pääradan varteen voisi rakentaa Amurin seisakkeen uudestaan, joka sekin palvelisi lähiasukkaita.




> Nämä "rampit" olisivat toki kalliita, mutta olisivatkohan sentäs yhtä kalliita kuin tunneli Pyynikintorilta Kalevaan?


Tunneli ei näytä kovin kallista olevan, päätelen Rantaväylän tunnelihankkeesta. Pikaratikkatunnelin leveydeksi riittää n. 6 m, n. 1/6 Rantaväylän tunnelin hinnasta/km. Yhden kilometrin hinnalla Rantaväylän tunnelia saisi n. 6 km pikaratikkatunnelia ja jonka sisäseinämiä ei tarvitse mitenkään viimeistellä eikä edes valaista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minun käsitykseni on, että pikaratikan pitäisi palvella mahdollisimman suuria työpaikka- ja liikennekeskittymiä. Väittäisin, että Keskustorin ja Pyynikintorin väliselle alueelle on vähemmän menijöitä kuin TAYSiin. Samalla saataisiin TAYSin ja Hervannan välille suora yhteys.


TAYS on iso työpaikkakeskittymä, mutta Tampereen keskustan Hämeenkadun ympärille muodostunut akseli on silti aivan omaa luokkaansa kaupallisena keskittymänä, vaikka muut kuin kaupalliset työpaikat ovat pikku hiljaa hivuttautuneet syrjemmälle. En näe järkeä pääsääntöisesti ohittaa sitä raiteita pitkin. Silloin ajatellaan samalla logiikalla jolla moottoriteitä rakennetaan. Se ei ohjaa oikeanlaiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen, koska muun keskustan asemaa heikennettäisiin ja nimenomaan rautatieaseman ympäristö vahvistuisi jopa suhteettomasti.

Erillinen lähijuna voi tietenkin ajaa rataa pitkin rautatieasemalle jos ei ole sopivia kiskoja Keskustorin ja Hämeenkadun kautta ajamiseen, mutta silloinkin keskustaan pitäisi vaihtamalla päästä mahdollisimman helposti. Tilanne ei kuitenkaan olisi millään muotoa ideaalinen.

En muuten kyllä usko, että keskustaan olisi niin vähän menijöitä kuin väität. Osa selittynee sillä, että Keskustorilla on kätevä vaihtaa bussia, mutta jos itse lähden kaupungille vaikka ostoksille tms. niin kyllä silloin menen aina Hämeenkadun lähiympäristöön. Vaikka olisimme autolla liikkeellä, niin yritän silti parkkeerata aina joko Anttilaan, Frenckelliin, Stockmannille, rautatieasemalle tms. ja jalkautua siitä Hämeenkadulle, Kuninkaankadulle jne., koska nautin keskustatunnelmasta. Lielahdessa, Turtolassa yms. tulee käytyä äärimmäisen harvoin, koska en viihdy peltomarketeissa vaan keskustan tavarataloissa. Keskustaa ei pidä näivettää heikentämällä sen julkisen liikenteen yhteyksiä.

Keskusta on kaupungin sydän ja identiteetti. Jos se tuhotaan, niin sittenhän olisi ihan sama asua ihan missä tahansa kaupungissa, sillä samanlaista tasapaksua ja anonyymiä market-estetiikkaa on saatavilla aivan missä tahansa.

----------


## Ertsu

> TAYS on iso työpaikkakeskittymä, mutta Tampereen keskustan Hämeenkadun ympärille muodostunut akseli on silti aivan omaa luokkaansa kaupallisena keskittymänä, vaikka muut kuin kaupalliset työpaikat ovat pikku hiljaa hivuttautuneet syrjemmälle. En näe järkeä pääsääntöisesti ohittaa sitä raiteita pitkin.


En minäkään. Eihän tunnelissa kulkeva pikaratikka suinkaan ohita keskustaa, vaan päin vastoin. Sopiville kohdille rakennetut seisakkeet palvelisivat keskustan liikennettä paremmin, kuin yksityisauto- ja bussiliikenne.




> Erillinen lähijuna voi tietenkin ajaa rataa pitkin rautatieasemalle jos ei ole sopivia kiskoja Keskustorin ja Hämeenkadun kautta ajamiseen, mutta silloinkin keskustaan pitäisi vaihtamalla päästä mahdollisimman helposti. Tilanne ei kuitenkaan olisi millään muotoa ideaalinen.


Tottakai keskustan suuntaan menijöitä pitäisi ajatella, mutta vaihto R-asemalla junasta "kevytmetroon" mahdollistaisi molempiin suuntiin matkustamisen. Elämää on muuallakin kuin keskustassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En minäkään. Eihän tunnelissa kulkeva pikaratikka suinkaan ohita keskustaa, vaan päin vastoin. Sopiville kohdille rakennetut seisakkeet palvelisivat keskustan liikennettä paremmin, kuin yksityisauto- ja bussiliikenne.


Totta, mutta silloin nousee esille se, miten paljon tunnelin rakentaminen maksaisi. Katua pitkin kulkeva (pika)ratikka täysillä etuuksilla tulisi paljon halvemmaksi ja loppujen lopuksi palvelisi ihan yhtä hyvin (jos ei sikäli paremmin, että katuympäristö rauhoittuisi). Kyse on lähinnä siitä, onko tunneli kannattavaa rahankäyttöä vai kannattaisiko sittenkin rakentaa pintarataa aika tavalla enemmän, jos tunnelin rakennuskustannukset säästetään.

Pintaliikennöinti ei sinänsä sulje pois rataverkon hyötykäyttöä. Duoratikalla voi ajaa yhtä hyvin kadulla kuin rautatiellä eikä se ole mitään salatiedettä.




> Tottakai keskustan suuntaan menijöitä pitäisi ajatella, mutta vaihto R-asemalla junasta "kevytmetroon" mahdollistaisi molempiin suuntiin matkustamisen. Elämää on muuallakin kuin keskustassa.


Vähän vaikea argumentoida, että olisit kokonaan väärässä, kun itsekin esitin vastaavia ajatuksia muutama vuosi sitten. Muistikuvani mukaan ajattelin, että jos paikallisjunalla pääsee vain rautatieasemalle ja keskustaan mennäkseen täytyy vaihtaa, niin sitten ainakin tuolla keskustalinjalla pitäisi olla hyvin lyhyt vuoroväli, jottei vaihtamisesta tule kovin suurta ylimääräista ajanhukkaa tai psykologista estettä. Mietin, että lyhyen vuorovälin edullisilla palkkakuluilla voisi toteuttaa automaattisella VAL-järjestelmällä, joka täysin eristettynä järjestelmänä melkeinpä täytyisi sijoittaa tunneliin. Näin voitaisiin periaatteessa tehdä, mutta sittenkin uskon, että paremmin palvelisi kauempaa tulevien linjojen ajaminen keskustan läpi.

Keskusta ei nimittäin ole mikä tahansa paikka (matkan päätepiste) vaan se on Keskusta isolla K:lla. Jos siitä tehdään liikenteellinen pussinperä, jonne täytyy erikseen pyrkiä päästäkseen perille, niin sitten se on mennyttä. Keskustan kuuluukin olla (joukko)liikenteellinen läpikulkupaikka. Siitä ne ihmisvolyymit ja kaupallinen houkuttavuus syntyvät. Autot ovat eri asia, ne voivat kiertää kehäteitä pitkin.

Muuten, se että elämää on muuallakin kuin keskustassa ei sinänsä millään tavalla perustele sitä, että keskusta kylmästi ohitettaisiin ja jätettäisiin vaihtoyhteyksien varaan. Kauempana olevia alueita voi ihan yhtä hyvin palvella keskustan läpi ajaen ja siellä tiheästi pysähtyen.

----------


## late-

> Pikaratikkatunnelin leveydeksi riittää n. 6 m, n. 1/6 Rantaväylän tunnelin hinnasta/km. Yhden kilometrin hinnalla Rantaväylän tunnelia saisi n. 6 km pikaratikkatunnelia ja jonka sisäseinämiä ei tarvitse mitenkään viimeistellä eikä edes valaista.


Jokainen voinee tästä logiikasta omalta osaltaan päätellä onko keskustelua kovin järkevää jatkaa.

Muutama vihje kuitenkin:
Tunnelin tekemisen hinta ei ole lähellekään suoraan suhteessa tunnelin leveyteen tai poikkileikkaukseen
Ratikkatunnelissa täytyy olla tilaa ja järjestelyt myös evakuoinnille. Asemanvälien pituudesta riippuen eri kulkusuunnat täytyy myös erotella omiin tunneleihinsa.
Asemat ovat maan alla kalliita sekä rakentaa että ylläpitää. Lähellä pintaa asemat eivät ole yhtä kalliita kuin syvällä, mutta kalliita kuitenkin. Lähellä pintaa oleva asema myös edellyttää lähellä pintaa olevaa tunnelia, jolloin tunneli pitää avata päältä ja se tuppaa kaupungissa olemaan kallista.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jokainen voinee tästä logiikasta omalta osaltaan päätellä onko keskustelua kovin järkevää jatkaa.
> 
> Muutama vihje kuitenkin:
> Tunnelin tekemisen hinta ei ole lähellekään suoraan suhteessa tunnelin leveyteen tai poikkileikkaukseen
> Ratikkatunnelissa täytyy olla tilaa ja järjestelyt myös evakuoinnille.


Aivan samoin kuin rantaväylän tunnelissakin. Joka tapauksessa ratikka/metrotunnelin leveydeksi riittää n. 1/6 maantietunnelin leveydestä.




> Asemanvälien pituudesta riippuen eri kulkusuunnat täytyy myös erotella omiin tunneleihinsa.


Miksi ? Onko Helsingin metrotunnelikin noin rakennettu ? Budapestissa ei ainakaan ollut, vaan toinen juna tuli vastaan tunnelissa kuten maan pinnan raiteillakin.




> Asemat ovat maan alla kalliita sekä rakentaa että ylläpitää. Lähellä pintaa asemat eivät ole yhtä kalliita kuin syvällä, mutta kalliita kuitenkin. Lähellä pintaa oleva asema myös edellyttää lähellä pintaa olevaa tunnelia, jolloin tunneli pitää avata päältä ja se tuppaa kaupungissa olemaan kallista.


Tampereen pikaratikkatunnelia ei ainakaan kovin lähelle pintaa voisi rakentaa.
Sen pitäisi alittaa ainakin Tammerkoski ja Aleksanterin kirkko. Rantaväylän tunnelinkin pitää mennä Tammerkosken alta, joten kaivostekniikalla sekin pitää louhia peruskallioon.

Tunneliratikan asemaväli olisi keskustan alueella tietenkin lyhyempi kuin sivummalla.

Toiseksi katuratikkaa keskustassa ei voi millään sanoa pikaratikaksi, koska ne ovat ruuhkassa suunnilleen yhtä hitaita kuin bussit ja tarjoavat saman palvelun.

----------


## Ertsu

> Vähän vaikea argumentoida, että olisit kokonaan väärässä, kun itsekin esitin vastaavia ajatuksia muutama vuosi sitten. Muistikuvani mukaan ajattelin, että jos paikallisjunalla pääsee vain rautatieasemalle ja keskustaan mennäkseen täytyy vaihtaa, niin sitten ainakin tuolla keskustalinjalla pitäisi olla hyvin lyhyt vuoroväli, jottei vaihtamisesta tule kovin suurta ylimääräista ajanhukkaa tai psykologista estettä.


Jos tulet paikallisjunalla Tampereelle ja haluat keskustaan, niin jouduthan tänäkin päivänä vaihtamaan hitaaseen ja tärisevään bussiin.




> Keskusta ei nimittäin ole mikä tahansa paikka (matkan päätepiste) vaan se on Keskusta isolla K:lla. Jos siitä tehdään liikenteellinen pussinperä,...


En tarkoittanut, että keskustasta tehtäisiin liikenteellinen pussinperä, vaan bussit jatkaisivat liikennöintiä, kuten tähänkin asti.




> ...jonne täytyy erikseen pyrkiä päästäkseen perille, niin sitten se on mennyttä. Keskustan kuuluukin olla (joukko)liikenteellinen läpikulkupaikka. Siitä ne ihmisvolyymit ja kaupallinen houkuttavuus syntyvät. Autot ovat eri asia, ne voivat kiertää kehäteitä pitkin.


Jos haluat tänä päivänä keskustaan, niin etkö joudu pyrkimään sinne erikseen ? Kaupan kannalta tunneliratikka houkuttelisi enemmän asiakkaita kuin hitaat ja tärisevät bussit. Nykyisinkin peltomarketit vievät asiakkaita keskustan kaupoilta helpomman saavutettavuutensa takia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tunnelin tekemisen hinta ei ole lähellekään suoraan suhteessa tunnelin leveyteen tai poikkileikkaukseen
> Ratikkatunnelissa täytyy olla tilaa ja järjestelyt myös evakuoinnille. Asemanvälien pituudesta riippuen eri kulkusuunnat täytyy myös erotella omiin tunneleihinsa.


Tämä on päivänselvää, ja olen ihan samaa mieltä johtopäätöksestä että tunnelirakentaminen on kallista.

Tosin ihan pakko kysyä vielä mihin tuo tarve erotella eri kulkusuunnat omiin tunneleihinsa perustuu? Onko kyseessä nykyisiin evakuointisäädöksiin perustuva asia vai johtuuko se suurten nopeuksien ja ahtaan tunnelin aiheuttamasta ilmanpaineimpaktista vai kenties jostakin muusta tekijästä?

Hypoteettisesti ajatellen (jos nyt kustannuspuoli ja siitä johdettavissa oleva kannattavuusproblematiikka sivuutetaan), eikö olisi ihan mahdollista rakentaa kummankin suunnan ratikkakiskot samaan tunneliin? Jos tunneli rakennettaisiin vanhalla cut and cover -menetelmällä aukaisemalla katu ja vaikka rakentamalla katu takaisin teknisesti ottaen siltarakenteen päälle, saataisiin lopputuloksena suhteellisen matalaan syvyyteen rakennettu tila joka muistuttaa kovasti maanpäällistä katua paitsi sikäli että se on päältä katettu. Jaloin tapahtuva evakuointi voitaisiin suorittaa säännöllisin välimatkoin rakennettujen porraskäyntien kautta.

Esimerkiksi New Yorkin leveiden avenueiden alle rakennetut metrotunnelit ovat pitkälti tällaisia leveitä tunneleita (useimmissa itse asiassa neljä raideparia eli kaksi expressiä ja kaksi localia), joissa eri kulkusuuntien välissä on ainoastaan valurautaisia tukipalkkeja, jotka kannattelevat tunnelin kattorakenteita. Myös Pariisin holvirakenteisista metrotunneleista valtaosa sisältää kummankin kulkusuunnan.

Voi tietysti kuvitella, mitä tulipalo tällaisessa tilassa aiheuttaisi. Se että joskus on saanut rakentaa sellaisia ja että niitä vieläkin on käytössä ei välttämättä tarkoita että uusia vastaavia tunneleita saisi rakentaa. Mutta sittenkin tulee mieleen lisääkö kulkusuuntien erottaminen turvallisuutta niin merkittävästi, että sen pitää olla rakenteellinen vaatimus myös matalan syvyyden tunneleissa, joihin varauloskäynnit suoraan ulos on suhteellisen helppo rakentaa tiheällä välillä? Varsinkin kun ratikkaonnettomuus tunnelissa olisi kyllä aika harvinainen (joskaan ei mahdoton) verrattuna tuhoisaan auto-onnettomuuteen tieliikennetunnelissa.

Tosin katuliikennöinnissä tätä koko problematiikkaa ei tarvitsisi edes miettiä...

Ja matalissa tunneleissa on se -- kallis -- käytännön ongelma, että niiden tieltä pitää siirtää muualle valtava määrä kunnallistekniikkaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos haluat tänä päivänä keskustaan, niin etkö joudu pyrkimään sinne erikseen ? Kaupan kannalta tunneliratikka houkuttelisi enemmän asiakkaita kuin hitaat ja tärisevät bussit. Nykyisinkin peltomarketit vievät asiakkaita keskustan kaupoilta helpomman saavutettavuutensa takia.


Jos tulen bussilla, niin en joudu. Ne ajavat sinne suoraan vaikka kuinka vastustelisin.  :Wink:   Ratikka tunnelissa varmaan houkuttelisi keskustaan enemmän matkustajia kuin bussit, mutta houkuttelisiko enenmmän kuin ratikka kadulla. Eipä välttämättä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toiseksi katuratikkaa keskustassa ei voi millään sanoa pikaratikaksi, koska ne ovat ruuhkassa suunnilleen yhtä hitaita kuin bussit ja tarjoavat saman palvelun.


Tämä on yleinen harhaluulo ja johtuu usein siitä, ettei tunneta Suomen ulkopuolella olevia raitiotieverkkoja. Helsingin raitiotiet on museotuote ja tarvitsee pikaisesti päivityksen pois 50-luvulta. Useassa maassa myös kaupunkien keskustoissa on järjestetty esteetön kulku raitiovaunulle. Parhaiten tämä toimii yhdistetyllä kävely- ja raitiotiekadulla.

Bussitkin joka tapauksessa tarjoavat paremman palvelun kuin maan alla sijaitseva tunneli. Kyllä Helsingissäkin pääsee Aleksanterinkadun kaupoista kätevämmin pois kuin vaikkapa Itäkeskuksessa tai Kaisaniemessä, kun ei tarvitse kävellä pitkää matkaa ja vaihtaa tasoa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos tunneli rakennettaisiin vanhalla cut and cover -menetelmällä aukaisemalla katu ja vaikka rakentamalla katu takaisin teknisesti ottaen siltarakenteen päälle, saataisiin lopputuloksena suhteellisen matalaan syvyyteen rakennettu tila joka muistuttaa kovasti maanpäällistä katua paitsi sikäli että se on päältä katettu. Jaloin tapahtuva evakuointi voitaisiin suorittaa säännöllisin välimatkoin rakennettujen porraskäyntien kautta.


Eipä taida soveltua Tampereelle tuo matalan syvyyden tunneli. Tammerkosken ali pitäisi päästä samoin kuin isojen rakennusten. M.m Aleksanterin kirkko, Koskikeskus, Rautatieasema, y.m. ja mikä parasta, katulinjauksia ei tarvitsisi seurata lainkaan, joka nopeuttaisi matka-aikaa varmaan saman, kuin itse ratikan suurempi nopeuskin.
Toisekseen kadun avaaminen olisi niin hankalaa, että katu pitäisi sulkea työn ajaksi. Kalliotunnelia tekeviä kaivosmiehiä ei edes huomaisi mitenkään. Vaimeat räjäytykset voisivat joskus kuulua.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eipä taida soveltua Tampereelle tuo matalan syvyyden tunneli. Tammerkosken ali pitäisi päästä samoin kuin isojen rakennusten. M.m Aleksanterin kirkko, Koskikeskus, Rautatieasema, y.m. ja mikä parasta, katulinjauksia ei tarvitsisi seurata lainkaan, joka nopeuttaisi matka-aikaa varmaan saman, kuin itse ratikan suurempi nopeuskin.
> Toisekseen kadun avaaminen olisi niin hankalaa, että katu pitäisi sulkea työn ajaksi. Kalliotunnelia tekeviä kaivosmiehiä ei edes huomaisi mitenkään. Vaimeat räjäytykset voisivat joskus kuulua.


Tämä menee vähän höpöksi spekulaatioksi nyt, mutta...

Jos tunneli rakennettaisiin Hämeenkadun päästä päähän, sen ei tarvitsisi kulkea rakennusten ali. Tuulensuussa tulisi kieltämättä ikävä, hidastusta vaativa mutka, mutta kuuna kullanvalkeana en lähtisi kaivamaan kirkkopuistoon, vanhaa hautausmaata vielä kaiken lisäksi. Rautatieaseman alitus onnistuisi varmaankin suoraan nykyisen katutunnelin alapuolella.

Todella vaikea kohta olisi kosken alitus/ylitys. Tulee mieleen lähinnä kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

1) Alitus syvässä tunnelissa, joka vaatisi pitkän ja riittävän loivan rampin kummallekin rannalle. Ei hyvä.

2) Ihan villinä ajatuksena ylitys samassa tasossa kuin cut and cover -tunneli, Hämeensillan rakenteita muokaten siten että ratikka kulkisi katutason alapuolella mutta vesirajan yläpuolella. Tosin tästä voisi olla jo museovirastollakin sanomista...

Tietenkin kaiken tämän edellytyksenä olisi että maaperä on riittävän vankkaa mahdollistamaan matalan tunnelin kaivamisen järjellisin kustannuksin. Tämä ei tosin liene ollenkaan varmaa. Raatihuonekin oli muistaakseni jossain välissä kallistumisvaarassa ja Hämeenkadun pinta menee muutamassa vuodessa laineille vaikka sitä alvariinsa remontoidaan ja kivetään uusiksi. (Enkä tiedä aistinko omiani, mutta voisin vaikka vannoa, että Sokoksen vuonna 1974 valmistunut tavaratalo viettää nykyisin lievästi Laukontorin suuntaan...?) Käsittääkseni Hämeenkadun pinnan alla on pääosin muutaman metrin hiekkakerros ennen peruskalliota, korjatkaa joka tietää paremmin.

Mitä tulee syvään tunneliin, niin sellainen ei mielestäni ole vastaus ainakaan siihen miten saadaan keskustassa asiointi houkuttavammaksi. Jos rautatieasemalla pitää vaihtaa syvällä kulkevaan liikennevälineeseen ja nousta sitten uudestaan maan pinnalle pitkillä liukuportailla, niin se ei kyllä yleensä toimi yhtä hyvin kuin katutasossa liikennöinti. Hissit puolestaan eivät toimi pääasiallisena kulkuvälineenä joukkoliikenteen asemille siirtymisessä (vaikka Lontoossakin taitaa vielä olla muutama metroasema puhtaasti hissien varassa -- siellä sen huomaa että hissien eteen muodostuu aina käsittämättömän paha tungos).

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämä menee vähän höpöksi spekulaatioksi nyt, mutta...
> 
> Jos tunneli rakennettaisiin Hämeenkadun päästä päähän, sen ei tarvitsisi kulkea rakennusten ali. Tuulensuussa tulisi kieltämättä ikävä, hidastusta vaativa mutka, mutta kuuna kullanvalkeana en lähtisi kaivamaan kirkkopuistoon, vanhaa hautausmaata vielä kaiken lisäksi. Rautatieaseman alitus onnistuisi varmaankin suoraan nykyisen katutunnelin alapuolella.


Sitä mutkaa ei tarvita, vaan tulla P-torilta suoraa Tuulensuuhun.
Vanha hautausmaa ei ole peruskalliossa. Niinhän uittotunnelikin tehtiin Pispalan kirkon ali, joka tosin paloi tuon työn aikana.




> 2) Ihan villinä ajatuksena ylitys samassa tasossa kuin cut and cover -tunneli, Hämeensillan rakenteita muokaten siten että ratikka kulkisi katutason alapuolella mutta vesirajan yläpuolella. Tosin tästä voisi olla jo museovirastollakin sanomista...


Ei hyvä. Miksi Rantaväylän tunneli kannattaa louhia peruskallioon, mutta ratikkatunnelia ei ?




> Käsittääkseni Hämeenkadun pinnan alla on pääosin muutaman metrin hiekkakerros ennen peruskalliota, korjatkaa joka tietää paremmin.


Ei haittaa, vaikka olisi 10 m. Jostain syvyydestä se peruskallio aina löytyy.




> Mitä tulee syvään tunneliin, niin sellainen ei mielestäni ole vastaus ainakaan siihen miten saadaan keskustassa asiointi houkuttavammaksi. Jos rautatieasemalla pitää vaihtaa syvällä kulkevaan liikennevälineeseen ja nousta sitten uudestaan maan pinnalle pitkillä liukuportailla, niin se ei kyllä yleensä toimi yhtä hyvin kuin katutasossa liikennöinti. Hissit puolestaan eivät toimi pääasiallisena kulkuvälineenä joukkoliikenteen asemille siirtymisessä (vaikka Lontoossakin taitaa vielä olla muutama metroasema puhtaasti hissien varassa -- siellä sen huomaa että hissien eteen muodostuu aina käsittämättömän paha tungos).


Tuohan tarkoittaa sitä hissikapasiteettia on liian vähän. Hissit ovat joko hitaita, pieniä tai niitä on liian vähän. Mahdollisesti kaikkia noita.
Mitä tulee korkeissa rakennuksissa asioimiseen, niin hissillä niissäkin kuljetaan. Miksei hissillä voi mennä myös maan pinnasta alaspäin ? Suomessa osataan kyllä tehdä nopeita hissejä. Vrt Näsinneula. Kun hissillä on vain kaksi kerrosta, se saa olla nopeampi kuin kerrostalohissi.

Toisekseen. Helsingissä on sekä metro, että maanpinnan ratikat. Tampereella nuo voisi yhdistää. Jos pikaratikka laitetaan kulkemaan kadulla, niin sen "pika"-etuliitteen voi jättää pois.

----------


## Jykke

> Ei hyvä. Miksi Rantaväylän tunneli kannattaa louhia peruskallioon, mutta ratikkatunnelia ei ?


Mitä lähempänä ratikkatunneli kulkee maan pintaa, sitä lyhyempi matka maan pinnalle.




> Ei haittaa, vaikka olisi 10 m. Jostain syvyydestä se peruskallio aina löytyy.


Tämä mielipide tuntuu olevan lähes kaikilla metron kannattajilla. Viis palvelutasosta ja kustannuksista kunhan se vain kulkee maan alla.




> Tuohan tarkoittaa sitä hissikapasiteettia on liian vähän. Hissit ovat joko hitaita, pieniä tai niitä on liian vähän. Mahdollisesti kaikkia noita.
> Mitä tulee korkeissa rakennuksissa asioimiseen, niin hissillä niissäkin kuljetaan. Miksei hissillä voi mennä myös maan pinnasta alaspäin ? Suomessa osataan kyllä tehdä nopeita hissejä. Vrt Näsinneula. Kun hissillä on vain kaksi kerrosta, se saa olla nopeampi kuin kerrostalohissi.


Taloissa hisseillä kuljetaan varsin epäsäännöllisesti. Ratikan/metron tullessa asemalle, hisseihin muodostuisi ruuhkia.




> Toisekseen. Helsingissä on sekä metro, että maanpinnan ratikat. Tampereella nuo voisi yhdistää. Jos pikaratikka laitetaan kulkemaan kadulla, niin sen "pika"-etuliitteen voi jättää pois.


Etkö ole lukenut mitään edellä olevaa, joka koskee maan pinnalla kulkevia ratikoita? Oikeilla etuuksilla raitiovaunu ansaitsee "pika"-etuliitteensä.

Suunnitelmissa oleva keskustan linjaus on seuraavanlainen: Hatanpään valtaväylältä Hämeensillalle (liikennevaloetuudet ehdottomasti), jolta taasen Viistokadun kohdalle jossa on pysäkki (keskellä toria ei tarvitse murehtia busseja ja vaunun pituutta, mutta Hämeenkadullakin on mahdollista kulkea ja pysähtyä). Siltä matka jatkuu Kauppakatua pitkin, joka toimii yhdistettynä raitiotie ja kävelykatuna. Sen jälkeen käännytään Hämeenpuistoon (Helsingistä tutut "Jokeri" liikennevalot tarjoavat ratikalle taatun etuajo oikeuden) kohti pohjoista (pysäkki puiston kohdalla vaikkapa puiston keskikäytävän vieressä olevien puiden ja ajotien välissä omalla viherkaistallaan). Tämän jälkeen käännös Puutarhakadulle, joka voitaisiin pyhittää ratikoille. Sitten käännös Kortelahdenkadulle, jolla mahtuu oikein hyvin autot ja ratikat kulkemaan yhteiselossa (Satakunnankadun risteyksessä liikennevaloetuisuudet). Tällä välillä ratikan ei tarvitse pysähtyä oikein toteutettuna muualla kuin pysäkeillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuohan tarkoittaa sitä hissikapasiteettia on liian vähän. Hissit ovat joko hitaita, pieniä tai niitä on liian vähän. Mahdollisesti kaikkia noita.


Jos joukkoliikenneasemien matkustajat olisi järkevää, nopeaa ja kustannustehokasta tuoda maan pinnalle hissillä, miksi mielestäsi niin ei sitten tehdä jo maailman kaikilla metroasemilla?

Matkustajat alaspäin tulevat tipoittain, joten teoriassa ne olisi mahdollista hoitaa hissillä sujuvasti. Mutta ylöspäin matkustat tulevat suurissa, parhaimmillaan satojen henkien ryppäissä yhdellä kertaa, jolloin ruuhka täytyy saada purettua erittäin nopeasti. Vaikka arvioitaisiin, että Tampereen vilkkaimmalla keskusta-asemalla hetkittäinen purkaus olisi vain 100 henkeä, hissikapasiteetin rakentaminen jo 100 hengelle olisi melko älytöntä, ja 50 hengen jono hissin edessä tukkisi koko aseman. Ja jo minuutin odotus hissin takaisintuloon on aika kestämätöntä koetun palvelutason kannalta. Liukuportaille määrä taas ei tuota mitään vaikeuksia.




> Mitä tulee korkeissa rakennuksissa asioimiseen, niin hissillä niissäkin kuljetaan.


Korkeissa rakennuksissa, edes maailman vilkkaimmissa tavarataloissa, ei asioi kerralla satoja ihmisiä minuutin välein. Lähes kaikissa vilkkaissa tavarataloissa on sitä paitsi myös liukuportaat; miksiköhän?




> Jos pikaratikka laitetaan kulkemaan kadulla, niin sen "pika"-etuliitteen voi jättää pois.


Tämä on vain oma keksintösi, jota et perustele kovinkaan hyvin. Rehellisyyden nimissä on mainittava, että joskus vuonna 2003 ajattelin itsekin monilta osin samoin. Ei oppi kuitenkaan ojaan kaada. Katuraitiovaunu vaatii vain uskallusta antaa sille riittävän suuri kulkuoikeus. Ja on tälläkin foorumilla tullut jo esiin, että riittävät etuudet parantavat jopa henkilöautoilun sujuvuutta.

Kunhan uskalletaan tehdä riittävästi joukkoliikennettä suosiva ratkaisu, sen rakentaminen kadulle on palvelutasoltaan huomattavasti parempi ja kaiken lisäksi edullisempi.

Pitää huomioida tunnelilla saavutettava nopeushyöty: Jos raitiovaunu kulkisi keskustan kahden kilometrin osuuden vaikka vain 15 km/h, on saavutettu hyöty metromaiseen 40 km/h keskinopeuteen (pysähdykset huomioiden) vain 5 minuuttia niillä, jotka kulkevat kaikkien asemien ohi. Ja 15 km/h on ehdoton minimitaso. 20 km/h nopeus katuympäristössä on vielä helppo saavuttaa ja jopa 25 km/h mahdollista, kunhan raitiovaunulla on nollaviive-etuudet ja vaunu ei kulje aivan kävelykadulla.

Lisäksi 15 km/h nopeudella pysäkkejä voisi olla esimerkiksi 500 metrin välein, eli 2 km matkalla pysäkkejä olisi kaksi enemmän. Puhtaasti geometrisellä tarkastelulla 500 m pysäkkiväli verrattuna 1 km pysäkkiväliin lyhentää kävelymatkoja n. 190 metriä 1 kilometrin nauhavyöhykkeellä. Korttelikaupunkirakenteessa (jossa voi kävellä vain radan suuntaisesti tai siihen nähden kohtisuoraan) ero on vielä suurempi, n. 250 metriä. Houkuttelevuuden paranemisen lisäksi se tarkoittaa 2-4 minuutin aikasäästöä. (EDIT klo 18.21: laskuvirhe; lyhennys on 190 metriä, ei 170 metriä)

Tunnelilla säästyvillä rahoilla on mahdollista tehdä melko merkittävästi katuremonttia, jossa luodaan olosuhteet, jossa joukkoliikenne istuu katukuvaan ja luo myös vaikutelman hyvästä palvelutasosta. Katuraitiovaunu keskustassa viestii, että keskustaan on helppo tulla raitiovaunulla. Tunneliraitiovaunulla sitä etua ei saada. Mielikuvien osuus joukkoliikenteessäkin on hyvin tärkeä.

Tunneliraitiovaunulle on omat perusteensa, mutta Tampereella sen hyödyt verrattuna haittoihin ja kustannuksiin eivät vain riitä perustelemaan sitä. Tunneliraitiotien hyödyt tulisivat nimenomaan keskustan ohittajille, mutta suurin käyttäjäryhmä, jonka palvelutasoa kannattaa edelleen merkittävästi parantaa, on keskustaan tulijat. Varsinkin, kun haitta keskustan ohittajille ei ole merkittävä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos joukkoliikenneasemien matkustajat olisi järkevää, nopeaa ja kustannustehokasta tuoda maan pinnalle hissillä, miksi mielestäsi niin ei sitten tehdä jo maailman kaikilla metroasemilla?


Enpähän osaa tuohon vastata. En ole käynyt kaikilla maailman metroasemilla.
Joissain kaupungeissa metro tosin kulkee heti kadun pinnan alla. Budapestissa oli vain tavalliset portaat sillä asemalla jota käytin. Jossain vaihessa se sukelsi kuitenkin Tonavan alta, joten siinä kohdassa sen oli pakko sukeltaa syvemmälle.




> Matkustajat alaspäin tulevat tipoittain, joten teoriassa ne olisi mahdollista hoitaa hissillä sujuvasti. Mutta ylöspäin matkustat tulevat suurissa, parhaimmillaan satojen henkien ryppäissä yhdellä kertaa, jolloin ruuhka täytyy saada purettua erittäin nopeasti. Vaikka arvioitaisiin, että Tampereen vilkkaimmalla keskusta-asemalla hetkittäinen purkaus olisi vain 100 henkeä, hissikapasiteetin rakentaminen jo 100 hengelle olisi melko älytöntä, ja 50 hengen jono hissin edessä tukkisi koko aseman. Ja jo minuutin odotus hissin takaisintuloon on aika kestämätöntä koetun palvelutason kannalta. Liukuportaille määrä taas ei tuota mitään vaikeuksia.


Kyllä ne liukuportaat saisi hissien lisäksi olla. Täytyyhän sieltä asemalta pois päästä kuitenkin sähkökatkoksenkin aikana, joten jonkinlaiset portaat pitää joka tapauksessa olla.




> Korkeissa rakennuksissa, edes maailman vilkkaimmissa tavarataloissa, ei asioi kerralla satoja ihmisiä minuutin välein. Lähes kaikissa vilkkaissa tavarataloissa on sitä paitsi myös liukuportaat; miksiköhän?


Varmaan siksi, että hissit eivät toimi sähkökatkoksen aikana. Liukuportaita voi käyttää tavallisina portaina tuolloin.






> Tämä on vain oma keksintösi, jota et perustele kovinkaan hyvin. Rehellisyyden nimissä on mainittava, että joskus vuonna 2003 ajattelin itsekin monilta osin samoin. Ei oppi kuitenkaan ojaan kaada. Katuraitiovaunu vaatii vain uskallusta antaa sille riittävän suuri kulkuoikeus. Ja on tälläkin foorumilla tullut jo esiin, että riittävät etuudet parantavat jopa henkilöautoilun sujuvuutta.


Tämä ei ole minun keksintöni, vaan mielipiteeni. Maanalaisia metroja käytetään monissa maailman kaupungissa ja on käytetty ennen minun syntymääni ja joku muu on ne kyllä keksinyt ennen minua. Vaikka katuratikalle annettaisiin minkälaisia oikeuksia tahansa, sen on noudatettava sitä Tampereen keskustaan tulevaa 30 km/h nopeusrajoitusta.




> Kunhan uskalletaan tehdä riittävästi joukkoliikennettä suosiva ratkaisu, sen rakentaminen kadulle on palvelutasoltaan huomattavasti parempi ja kaiken lisäksi edullisempi.


Mikä sen palvelutasoa parantaa maan pinnalla ? Bussit ovat sitä varten, että ne palvelevat maan pinnalla. Ei pikaratikan tulo poista bussien tarvetta.




> Pitää huomioida tunnelilla saavutettava nopeushyöty: Jos raitiovaunu kulkisi keskustan kahden kilometrin osuuden vaikka vain 15 km/h, on saavutettu hyöty metromaiseen 40 km/h keskinopeuteen (pysähdykset huomioiden) vain 5 minuuttia niillä, jotka kulkevat kaikkien asemien ohi. Ja 15 km/h on ehdoton minimitaso. 20 km/h nopeus katuympäristössä on vielä helppo saavuttaa ja jopa 25 km/h mahdollista, kunhan raitiovaunulla on nollaviive-etuudet ja vaunu ei kulje aivan kävelykadulla.


Kannattaa huomioida, että pikaratikka tunnelissa voisi kulkea tunnelissa max. 60 km/h nopeutta ja pidemmillä pysäkkiväleillä 100 km/h. Toinen nopeuttava tekijä tulee siitä, että tunnelin ei tarvitse seurata katulinjauksia.




> Lisäksi 15 km/h nopeudella pysäkkejä voisi olla esimerkiksi 500 metrin välein, eli 2 km matkalla pysäkkejä olisi kaksi enemmän. Puhtaasti geometrisellä tarkastelulla 500 m pysäkkiväli verrattuna 1 km pysäkkiväliin lyhentää kävelymatkoja n. 190 metriä 1 kilometrin nauhavyöhykkeellä. Korttelikaupunkirakenteessa (jossa voi kävellä vain radan suuntaisesti tai siihen nähden kohtisuoraan) ero on vielä suurempi, n. 250 metriä. Houkuttelevuuden paranemisen lisäksi se tarkoittaa 2-4 minuutin aikasäästöä. (EDIT klo 18.21: laskuvirhe; lyhennys on 190 metriä, ei 170 metriä)


Bussipysäkkejä saisi edelleen olla 500 m:n välein, mutta maanalaisratikan pysäkkiväli saisi olla pidempi. Keskustassa vähän tiheämpi kuin laitamilla.




> Tunnelilla säästyvillä rahoilla on mahdollista tehdä melko merkittävästi katuremonttia, jossa luodaan olosuhteet, jossa joukkoliikenne istuu katukuvaan ja luo myös vaikutelman hyvästä palvelutasosta. Katuraitiovaunu keskustassa viestii, että keskustaan on helppo tulla raitiovaunulla. Tunneliraitiovaunulla sitä etua ei saada. Mielikuvien osuus joukkoliikenteessäkin on hyvin tärkeä.


Mikseivät bussit sitten luo samaa mielikuvaa ? Miksei busseilla ole yhtä helppo tulla keskustaan ?




> Tunneliraitiovaunulle on omat perusteensa, mutta Tampereella sen hyödyt verrattuna haittoihin ja kustannuksiin eivät vain riitä perustelemaan sitä. Tunneliraitiotien hyödyt tulisivat nimenomaan keskustan ohittajille, mutta suurin käyttäjäryhmä, jonka palvelutasoa kannattaa edelleen merkittävästi parantaa, on keskustaan tulijat. Varsinkin, kun haitta keskustan ohittajille ei ole merkittävä.


Päin vastoin. Tunneliratikalla olisi seisakkeita keskeisillä paikoilla keskustassa, joten se toisi väkeä nimenomaan keskustaan. Rantaväylän autotunneli palvelee keskustan ohittajia.

----------


## kouvo

http://i33.tinypic.com/2urqa7m.jpg

----------


## Ertsu

Tuohon kuvaasi olisin kaivannut vähän selityksiä. Ainakin Pyynikintorin ja TAYSin väli saisi mennä tunnelissa, samoin kuin Keskustorin ja L-autoaseman väli. Nuo tunnelit eivät maksaisi kuin murto-osan Rantaväylän tunnelista.

Moni yksityisautoilija voisi tulla keskustaan julkisilla, mutta he kaipaavat nopeutta, jota bussi ja katuratikka eivät pysty tarjoamaan ydinkeskustassa.

Itsekin käytän kaupunkien välillä mieluimmin junaa nimenomaan nopeuden tähden.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Moni yksityisautoilija voisi tulla keskustaan julkisilla, mutta he kaipaavat nopeutta, jota bussi ja katuratikka eivät pysty tarjoamaan ydinkeskustassa.


Pystyy tarjoamaan toki, jos vaan AUTOliikenne saadaan tunneliin. Autoilijoiden kustannuksella tietenkin. Ensin rakennetaan tunneli, sitten veloitetaan tunnelin käyttäjiä. Veloitetaanhan ratikankin käyttäjiä, joten nyt täytyy vain päättää, kumpi on pahempi haitta kaupungissa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Pystyy tarjoamaan toki, jos vaan AUTOliikenne saadaan tunneliin. Autoilijoiden kustannuksella tietenkin. Ensin rakennetaan tunneli, sitten veloitetaan tunnelin käyttäjiä. Veloitetaanhan ratikankin käyttäjiä, joten nyt täytyy vain päättää, kumpi on pahempi haitta kaupungissa.


Ensinnäkin keskikaupungilla on aina se 40 km:n nopeusrajoitus, oli autoja tai ei. Jalankulkijoita siellä on kuitenkin aina. Pikaratikka voisi ajaa tunnelissa 60-100 km/h, koska siellä ei ole jalankulkijoita eikä risteävää liikennettä. Veloitetaanhan pikaratikankin käyttäjiä tunnelissa.

Kyllä minun mielestäni h-autot ja bussit saisivat pysyä maanpinnalla. Sitäpaitsi ratikkatunneli saisi olla puolta kapeampi kuin autotunneli.

Sitäpaitsi autotunnelissa voisi olla hankala löytää parkkipaikkaa. Pikaratikan seisakkeelta voisit tulla hissillä suoraan esim Koskikeskukseen, Stockmannille tai Rautatiasemalle.

Ne henkilöautot todennäköisesti vähenisivät sieltä keskustasta, jos vaihtoehtona olisi nopea pikaratikka. Niinhän Kerava-Lahti oikoratakin vähensi yksityiautoilua enemmän, kuin suunnittelijat osasivat odottaa.

----------


## Jykke

> Moni yksityisautoilija voisi tulla keskustaan julkisilla, mutta he kaipaavat nopeutta, jota bussi ja katuratikka eivät pysty tarjoamaan ydinkeskustassa.


Tässä tuli käytyä viime kesäkuussa Zürichissä, jossa on samankaltainen raitiotie kuin Helsingissäkin raideleveytensä ansiosta (1000 mm). Matkustin kolmen päivän ajan hyvin paljon ratikoilla keskustassa. Matkan teko oli nopeaa, vaikka ratikat pysähtyivät joka pysäkillä (jäi joku pois tai ei). Ainoastaan kerran raitiovaunumme joutui pysähtymään liikennevaloihin päärautatieaseman edustan vilkkaassa raitioteiden risteyksessä. Keskustasta lähdettäessä monet radat kulkivat laitakaupungille pitkiä matkoja omilla muusta liikenteestä erotetuilla kaistoillaan. Matkustus oli todella nopeaa ja mukavaa. Samaten kaupunki oli täynnä loistavia vaihtoasemia bussien ja raitiovaunujen välllä. 

Hyvällä liikennesuunnittelulla saadaan aikaan nopeaa ja mukavaa maanpäällistä joukkoliikennettä, myös Tampereelle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ensinnäkin keskikaupungilla on aina se 40 km:n nopeusrajoitus, oli autoja tai ei. Jalankulkijoita siellä on kuitenkin aina. Pikaratikka voisi ajaa tunnelissa 60-100 km/h, koska siellä ei ole jalankulkijoita eikä risteävää liikennettä. Veloitetaanhan pikaratikankin käyttäjiä tunnelissa.


Taajamassa yleisrajoitus on 50 km/h, ja tämä saavutetaan, jos todetaan, että raitiovaunu kulkee tarpeeksi erillään kevyestä liikenteestä. Helsingissä tämä tapahtuu esimerkiksi kahden ajoradan välissä. Tämä voidaan tahdottaessa toteuttaa vaikka Hämeenkadulla. Suojatiet tulisi tällöin järjestää pysäkkien lähelle, jotta vauhti kevyen liikenteen kanssa risteytyessä ei olisi niin suuri. Jos tämä ei jossain kohtaa ole mahdollista, ohjataan valoilla ja/tai nopeusrajoituksilla. Autoliikenne, jopa kuorma- ja linja-autoliikenne voi ajaa Suomessa suojatien kohdalla 60 km/h. Olisi perin merkillistä, jos raitioliikenne ei voisi.

Tampere on pitkä, mutta ei kuitenkaan niin pitkä, että aikaa säästyisi rakentamalla pätkiä maan alle ja nostamalla nopeutta esimerkiksi kahdeksaankymppiin. Riippumatta siitä, kuinka syvälle tunneli rakennettaisiin, nousu katutasolle veisi joka tapauksessa ratikkamatkustajalta aikaa niin paljon, että suurta hyötyä ei saavuteta.

Edellisen viesini viimeinen lause koskikin juuri sitä, että yhteiskunta maksaa ratikkatunnelin, autoilijat voisivat vaikka tietulleilla maksaa autotunnelin. Kumpi on yhteiskunnalle kannattavampi? Itse ainakin haluaisin, että autoilijat maksaisivat siitä, että pääsisin julkisilla nopeammin työpaikalle. Ja näin siksi, että tarvitaan 80 autoa korvaamaan yksi raitiovaunu. Tämä vie kadulla tilaa aivan turhaan.




> Kyllä minun mielestäni h-autot ja bussit saisivat pysyä maanpinnalla. Sitäpaitsi ratikkatunneli saisi olla puolta kapeampi kuin autotunneli.


Ratikkapysäkki maan alla maksaa, ja tähän ei vaikuta se, kuinka kapea ratikkatunneli on. Uskoisin, että 4-kaistainen autotunneli ei loppupeleissä ole paljonkaan kalliimpi kuin ratikkatunneli asemalla. Ja järjestämällä henkilöautoliikenne maan alle, saadaan kadulle tilaa myös busseille.




> Sitäpaitsi autotunnelissa voisi olla hankala löytää parkkipaikkaa. Pikaratikan seisakkeelta voisit tulla hissillä suoraan esim Koskikeskukseen, Stockmannille tai Rautatiasemalle.


Mielestäni tunnelissa on helppo löytää parkkipaikka, koska nykyään ne rakennetaan maan alle. Maan päällä pysäköinti on mielestäni sekä haitta että turvallisuusriski. Pikaratikan pysäkiltä voisi kävellä kaksi metriä suoraan rautatieaseman, Stockmannin ja jopa Koskikeskuksen ovelle. Hissillä tähän menee aikaa.

----------


## sebastin

Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeessa on kummallisia koukeroita ja kiertoteitä keskustassa, siis kiertäen keskustan. Ehdottomasti tarvitaan ratikkatunneli Hämeenkadun alle. Tampere satsatkoon ensin tähän ja sitten vasta rantatunneleita autoille.

----------


## kemkim

Pintatunneli voisi olla asiaa. Sen voisi yhdistää maanalaiseen kävelykatu- ja kauppakatuverkostoon. Suomen sääolosuhteissa tällainen järjestely olisi aika hyvä. Maanalaisuus takaisi sen, että ratikan alle juoksevat ihmiset tai henkilöautoilijat eivät olisi tiellä ratikan kululle ja pysyttäisiin loistavasti aikataulussa ilman mitään liikennevaloetuuksia. Kadun päällä olisi ydinkeskustassa kävelykatua sekä toria ja muualla sekakatua.

----------


## sebastin

Pintatunneli kuulostaa mainiolta. Hämeenkadun kiinteistöt varmaan mielellään remontoivat ja avaavat kellarinsa raitiomatkustajille.

----------


## Ertsu

> Helsingissä tämä tapahtuu esimerkiksi kahden ajoradan välissä. Tämä voidaan tahdottaessa toteuttaa vaikka Hämeenkadulla.


Helsingissä tapahtuu myös metron kulkua tunnelissa.




> Tampere on pitkä, mutta ei kuitenkaan niin pitkä, että aikaa säästyisi rakentamalla pätkiä maan alle ja nostamalla nopeutta esimerkiksi kahdeksaankymppiin. Riippumatta siitä, kuinka syvälle tunneli rakennettaisiin, nousu katutasolle veisi joka tapauksessa ratikkamatkustajalta aikaa niin paljon, että suurta hyötyä ei saavuteta.


Miten kauan Helsingissä menee aikaa metroasemalta noustessa ? Toisekseen pikaratikkaan päästäkseen matkustajien pitäisi kävellä usein kadun yli ainakin Hatanpään Valtatiellä. Mitenkäs kauan se kestää. Sitäpaitsi tunneli nopeuttaisi myös toisella tapaa matkan tekoa. Tunnelin ei tarvitse seurata katulinjauksia, vaan se voi oikaista monessa kohdassa.




> Edellisen viesini viimeinen lause koskikin juuri sitä, että yhteiskunta maksaa ratikkatunnelin, autoilijat voisivat vaikka tietulleilla maksaa autotunnelin. Kumpi on yhteiskunnalle kannattavampi?


Kuka maksaa Helsingin metrotunnelin tai Tampereen Rantaväylän tunnelin ? Ettei vaan yhteiskunta.




> Ratikkapysäkki maan alla maksaa, ja tähän ei vaikuta se, kuinka kapea ratikkatunneli on. Uskoisin, että 4-kaistainen autotunneli ei loppupeleissä ole paljonkaan kalliimpi kuin ratikkatunneli asemalla. Ja järjestämällä henkilöautoliikenne maan alle, saadaan kadulle tilaa myös busseille.


Onhan henkilöautoliikennettä järjestetty jo nyt osittain maan alle. Esim Koskikeskuksen parkkihalli on maan alla. Mikä sen "asemassa" maksaa enemmän kuin pikaratikan asema tunnelissa. Tuleehan sieltä parkkihallistakin hissit ja liukuportaat maan pinnalle K-keskuksen liikkeisiin.

Toisekseen Rantaväylän autotunneli ei palvele keskustan kauppiaita hitusen vertaa.




> Pikaratikan pysäkiltä voisi kävellä kaksi metriä suoraan rautatieaseman, Stockmannin ja jopa Koskikeskuksen ovelle. Hissillä tähän menee aikaa.


Riippuu tulosuunnastasi. Useissa tapauksissa joutuisit kävelemään kadun yli. Sitäpaitsi Koskipuiston bussipysäkit ovat hyvinkin kaukana Koskikeskuksesta riippumatta siitä, joudutko kävelemään kadun yli vai et. Samoin Rautatieaseman pysäkki, jos tulet Kalevan suunnasta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeessa on kummallisia koukeroita ja kiertoteitä keskustassa, siis kiertäen keskustan. Ehdottomasti tarvitaan ratikkatunneli Hämeenkadun alle. Tampere satsatkoon ensin tähän ja sitten vasta rantatunneleita autoille.


Muuten hyvä, mutta mitenkäs Tammerkoski alitetaan pintatunnelissa ?

----------


## sebastin

hmm. siinä kohtaa tulee sukeltaa syvemmälle, tai tulla pintaan torille. tai sitten esm. lasitunnelissa.. D
Insinöörit kyllä keinot keksii. Voihan linjaus kiemurrellakin.
Mutta ei voi olla tarkoituksenmukaista ohittaa ja kiertää keskustan kiireisin osa, jättäen esm. rautatieasema palvelematta. Pintarata Hämeenkadulla taitaa edelleen olla liian ahdas vaihtoehto?

----------


## Ertsu

> hmm. siinä kohtaa tulee sukeltaa syvemmälle, tai tulla pintaan torille. tai sitten esm. lasitunnelissa.. D
> Insinöörit kyllä keinot keksii. Voihan linjaus kiemurrellakin.


En näe mitään järkeä "kiemurtelulle", kun peruskalliossa voi mennä suoraankin. K-torin ja Koskikeskuksen väli lyhenee n. kolmanneksella, kun ei tarvitse kiertää katuja pitkin. Peruskallioon se Rantaväylän tunnelikin louhitaan.




> Mutta ei voi olla tarkoituksenmukaista ohittaa ja kiertää keskustan kiireisin osa, jättäen esm. rautatieasema palvelematta. Pintarata Hämeenkadulla taitaa edelleen olla liian ahdas vaihtoehto?


Ja hidas.

----------


## Jykke

> Pintarata Hämeenkadulla taitaa edelleen olla liian ahdas vaihtoehto?


Ei ainakaan suunnitelmien mukaan. En muista että missään olisi virallisesti sanottu, että Hämeenkatu olisi liian ahdas ratikoille. Oikeastaan raitiotietähän suunnitellaan Hämeenkadulle käsittääkseni juuri siitä syystä että tilaa löytyy. 

Nykyisessä tai ainakin eniten esillä olleessa keskustan linjauksessa (joka on HUOM: _yksi mahdollinen_  linjausvaihtoehto) rata kulkisi Hämeenkadulla vain Hämeensillan kohdalla kosken ylitse. Tämän linjauksen syynä kuitenkin mitä ilmeisimmin on halu saada linja kulkemaan samalla kertaa Ratinan, aseman, yliopiston ja edelleen keskussairaalan kautta. Eräissä vaihtoehdoissa rata kulkee myös koko matkan Hämpillä, mikä on käytännössä aivan mahdollista. (Esim: http://www.tase2025.fi/julkaisut/kat...1_keskusta.pdf) Helpoin ratkaisu pysäkkien kannalta olisi kadun laidoilla olevat pysäkit, mutta tällöin sivukaistoilla ajavat ja pysähtelevät bussit saattaisivat hidastaa mahdollisesti ratikoiden etenemistä. Keskikaistoille on mahdollista rakentaa kiskot, jolloin saadaan myös häiriövapaampi kulku Hämeenkadun lävitse, mutta tällöin taas erään ongelman (oman arvioni) mukaan saattaa aiheuttaa Keskustorin pysäkin pituus jos ajetaan kahden raitiovaunuyksikön junia.  

Itse jatkaisin mieluiten ratikkaa rautatieasemalta asematunnelin lävitse Itsenäisyydenkadulle, mutta tämän sanotaan olevan mahdotonta ilman muutostöitä. Ovatkohan ratikat sitten niin korkeita ettei virroitin mahdu joustamaan tarpeeksi. Ennen vanhaan tunnelista ajettiin johdinautoillakin sarvet lähes katossa kiinni.

----------


## Jykke

> Ja hidas.


Hidasta on jonottaa rullaportaissa tai odotella hissiä maan alla. Liikennevaloetuisuudet, mahdollinen joukkoliikennekatu ja pysäkkien järkevä sijoittaminen varmistavat sen, että myös maanpäällä saadaan aikaiseksi nopea raitiovaunuyhteys.

----------


## Ertsu

> Hidasta on jonottaa rullaportaissa tai odotella hissiä maan alla. Liikennevaloetuisuudet, mahdollinen joukkoliikennekatu ja pysäkkien järkevä sijoittaminen varmistavat sen, että myös maanpäällä saadaan aikaiseksi nopea raitiovaunuyhteys.


Hidasta on myöskin odotella kadun ylitystä suojatien liikennevaloissa, vai minkälaisia valoetuuksia ajattelit ratikkaan pyrkiville matkustajille ? 

Mikäli Tampereelle halutaan katuratikkaa, niin johdinauto ajaisi saman asian paljon halvemmalla. Kannataa muistaa, että nopeusrajoitukset koskevat myös ratikoita. Samoin katulinjausten seuraaminen, johon tunneliratikka ei ole sidottu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hidasta on myöskin odotella kadun ylitystä suojatien liikennevaloissa, vai minkälaisia valoetuuksia ajattelit ratikkaan pyrkiville matkustajille ?


Vilkkuvat kaksi rinnakkaista keltaista ratikkakiskoa ylittäessä ja autoille punainen, kun ratikka odottaa pysäkillä. Jalankulkijoilla on tällöin esteetön pääsy. Tasojen vaihto, etenkin liikuntarajoitteisilla, näkövammaisilla ja tavaraa kantavilla on hidasta, kadun ylitys sujuu vaivattomammin.




> Mikäli Tampereelle halutaan katuratikkaa, niin johdinauto ajaisi saman asian paljon halvemmalla. Kannataa muistaa, että nopeusrajoitukset koskevat myös ratikoita. Samoin katulinjausten seuraaminen, johon tunneliratikka ei ole sidottu.


Pitkällä tähtäimellä en usko johdinautojen tulevan halvemmaksi. Tämä toki riippuu siitä, kuinka suuret määrät kalustoa tilataan, ja kuinka kalusto kestää.
En keksi Tampereelta oikeastaan mitään katua, jota ei voisi sulkea muilta ajonauvoilta ratikkaa varten.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miten kauan Helsingissä menee aikaa metroasemalta noustessa ?


Tarpeeksi kauan. Itse käytin pari vuotta sitten päivittäin Ruoholahden ja Harjun välillä kasin ratikkaa ennemmin kuin metroa juuri siksi, kun tason vaihto ja kävely Sörnäisten asemalta vei ratkaisevasti aikaa.




> Toisekseen pikaratikkaan päästäkseen matkustajien pitäisi kävellä usein kadun yli ainakin Hatanpään Valtatiellä. Mitenkäs kauan se kestää. Sitäpaitsi tunneli nopeuttaisi myös toisella tapaa matkan tekoa. Tunnelin ei tarvitse seurata katulinjauksia, vaan se voi oikaista monessa kohdassa.


Autoliikenne saisi mielestäni odottaa aina sen ajan, jolloin raitiovaunu on pysäkillä. Näin monissa suurissa kaupungeissa liikenne toimii. Ja jos ei toimi, ohjataan autoliikenne toista kautta.
Kyllä se seuraa jotain linjausta aina. Ja jos tunneli rakennetaan lähelle pintaa, se tulee seuraamaan katulinjauksia. Tämä on tuttua täältä Tukholmasta.





> Kuka maksaa Helsingin metrotunnelin tai Tampereen Rantaväylän tunnelin ? Ettei vaan yhteiskunta.


Valitettavasti. Ja nyt menee taas miljardi tai pari yhteen tunneliin. Minä olen tyytyväinen, että en maksa Helsinkiin enää veroja.




> Onhan henkilöautoliikennettä järjestetty jo nyt osittain maan alle. Esim Koskikeskuksen parkkihalli on maan alla...


Tuosta lauseesta viestin loppuun on kyse pelkästään asenteesta. Oma asenteeni on se, että 80 autoa tehköön tilaa yhdelle raitiovaunulle tai bussille. Ja tietenkin autoilijoiden kustannuksella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitkällä tähtäimellä en usko johdinautojen tulevan halvemmaksi.


Johdinauto ei ratkaise bussiliikenteen ongelmaa siitä, että yhden vaunun kapasiteetti voi olla enintään noin 120 hlö. Tampereen ratikkahanke on lähtenyt liikkeelle juuri tästä, joten johdinauto ei ole raitiotien vaihtoehto Tampereella.

Johdinautojen kustannuksista ei valitettavasti ole yhtä hyvää tietoa kuin on ratikoista ja dieselbusseista, joita on maailmalla enemmän käytössä. Johdinautojakin kyllä on, mutta liian erilaisten kulttuureiden kokemuksia ei voi soveltaa ja toisaalta hyvin pienet järjestelmät eivät anna kuvaa laajemmasta käytöstä.

Salzburg on meidän näkökulmastamme soveltuva esimerkki. Siellä johdinautoliikennettä pidetään halvempana kuin dieselbussiliikennettä. Säästöä syntyy energiasta, jota niveljohdinauto käyttää 2,1 kWh/km kun dieselbussilla kuluu naftaa 56 kWh/km:n verran. Johdinverkon ylläpito maksaa, mutta johdinautojen huoltamisessa verrattuna dieselkalustoon säästyy enemmän. Kuljettajakulut ovat molemmilla samat.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Vilkkuvat kaksi rinnakkaista keltaista ratikkakiskoa ylittäessä ja autoille punainen, kun ratikka odottaa pysäkillä. Jalankulkijoilla on tällöin esteetön pääsy. Tasojen vaihto, etenkin liikuntarajoitteisilla, näkövammaisilla ja tavaraa kantavilla on hidasta, kadun ylitys sujuu vaivattomammin.


Kyllä nuo liikuntarajoitteiset, näkövammaiset ja tavaraa kantavat pääsevät rautatieasemallakin laituritasolle. Miksei siis myös pikaratikan asemilla ? Hissit ja liukuportaat on keksitty. Kapasiteetti pitää tietysti suunnitella matkustajamäärien mukaan.





> Pitkällä tähtäimellä en usko johdinautojen tulevan halvemmaksi. Tämä toki riippuu siitä, kuinka suuret määrät kalustoa tilataan, ja kuinka kalusto kestää.
> En keksi Tampereelta oikeastaan mitään katua, jota ei voisi sulkea muilta ajonauvoilta ratikkaa varten.


Tunnelia ei tarvitse sulkea erikseen henkilöautoilta. Ratikkatunneli on sitäpaitsi halvempi kuin Rantaväylän tunneli. Seinämiä ei tarvitse mitenkään viimeistellä eikä valaistustakaan tarvita.

Mitä tulee seisakkeen hintaan, niin se voi olla vain n.  1½ ratikan levyinen levennys tunnelissa, josta pääsee hissillä ja liukuportailla ylös. Sen seinämät toki vaativat vähän viimeistelyä ja valaistuksen, mutta ei sen tarvitse olla sen kummempi, kuin koskikeskuksen "seisake", jonka kautta pääsee parkkihallista myymälätasoille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Seinämiä ei tarvitse mitenkään viimeistellä eikä valaistustakaan tarvita.


Tästä ainakin tiedämme nykyään, että totuus on hyvin kaukana tuosta. Ratikkatunnelin vaatimukset eivät ole sen pienemmät kuin metrotunnelinkaan, ja länsimetron tunnelin varustelutaso on nyt suunnitelmien tarkennuttua melkoinen. Valaistus varsinkin tarvitaan hätäpoistumista varten ja lisäksi poistumislaituri. Seinämien viimeistelystä ei päästä mihinkään - ruiskubetonointi tarvitaan ihan tunnelirakenteen turvallisuutta varten.




> Mitä tulee seisakkeen hintaan, niin se voi olla vain n. 1½ ratikan levyinen levennys tunnelissa, josta pääsee hissillä ja liukuportailla ylös. Sen seinämät toki vaativat vähän viimeistelyä ja valaistuksen --


Eipä tuo silti mitenkään eroa metron tunneliasemista. Kaikki "viimeistelyt", eli aseman tekeminen siedettävän näköiseksi jotta sitä ehkä haluttaisiin käyttääkin eikä vain pelättäisi, ovat hyvin pieni kustannus itse holvien louhimiseen. Eivätkä asemat Helsingissäkään tuota suurempia ole. Liukuportaiden poraus maksanee vieläkin enemmän. Samoin asemista tulee suuret ylläpitokustannukset. En tiedä tarkkaa kustannusrakennetta, joten en voi tarkkaan sanoa, mikä osuus on lämmityksellä, mikä valaistuksella, mikä vartioinnilla ja mikä kunnossapidolla. Ja metroasemistahan tiedetään tarkkaan, mitä ne maksavat: turkasen paljon.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tästä ainakin tiedämme nykyään, että totuus on hyvin kaukana tuosta. Ratikkatunnelin vaatimukset eivät ole sen pienemmät kuin metrotunnelinkaan, ja länsimetron tunnelin varustelutaso on nyt suunnitelmien tarkennuttua melkoinen. Valaistus varsinkin tarvitaan hätäpoistumista varten ja lisäksi poistumislaituri. Seinämien viimeistelystä ei päästä mihinkään - ruiskubetonointi tarvitaan ihan tunnelirakenteen turvallisuutta varten.


Eipä ollut Budapestin metrossa mitään ruiskubetonointia. Louhittu kallionseinämä näkyi ikkunasta. Myöskään mitään poistumislaituria ei tarvita. Hätäpoistuminen voi tapahtua vastaantulevan ratikan kiskoja pitkin. Sitä vastaantulevaa ratikkaa ei tule sähkökatkon aikana. Jos ratikka itsessään simahtaa keskelle tunnelia, siitä voi ilmoittaa muulle liikenteelle, että matkustajat kävelevät nyt sillä ja sillä osuudella radalla, jolloin muu liikennekin tulee pysäyttää.

Miten valot toimivat sähkökatkostilanteessa ? Eivät ainakaan verkkovirralla. 






> Eipä tuo silti mitenkään eroa metron tunneliasemista. Kaikki "viimeistelyt", eli aseman tekeminen siedettävän näköiseksi jotta sitä ehkä haluttaisiin käyttääkin eikä vain pelättäisi, ovat hyvin pieni kustannus itse holvien louhimiseen. Eivätkä asemat Helsingissäkään tuota suurempia ole.


Holveja ja tunneleita louhitaan suomessa varmaan kilometritolkulla vuosittain kaivostoiminnassa. Outokumpu Oy saattaisi louhia tunnelia ehkä puoleen hintaan YIThen verrattuna. 




> Liukuportaiden poraus maksanee vieläkin enemmän.


Liukuportaita ja hissejä on kaikki liikekeskukset väärällään, joten ei ne voi mitään ihmeitä maksaa. 




> Samoin asemista tulee suuret ylläpitokustannukset. En tiedä tarkkaa kustannusrakennetta, joten en voi tarkkaan sanoa, mikä osuus on lämmityksellä, mikä valaistuksella, mikä vartioinnilla ja mikä kunnossapidolla. Ja metroasemistahan tiedetään tarkkaan, mitä ne maksavat: turkasen paljon.


No lämmitystä siellä peruskalliossa ei ainakaan tarvita. Eihän bussipysäkeilläkään  lämmitystä ole. Talvisin ihmiset käyttävät yleensä ulkovaatteita.

Valaistus maksanee suunnilleen saman kuin katuvalaistus vastaavan pituisella pätkällä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tampereen heikkous on se, että kaupungissa sen paremmin kuin ympäristössäkään ei ole vielä yhtään asutustaajamaa, joka olisi suunniteltu pikaratikkaa silmälläpitäen. Vuoreksessakin tämä näkökohta on unohdettu, Vuores on liian pieni asukasluvultaan. Ja syrjässä.

Usein puhutaan Lentävänniemen ratikkalinjasta. Lentsu on kaukana sijaitseva pieni, 5000 asukkaan metsään siroteltu lähiö. Siis erittäin epätaloudellinen kiskoliikenteelle. Asiaa ei paljon auta muutaman kilsan päähän suunniteltu uusi Niemenrannan asuntoalue. Väkeä on vaan liian vähän.

Martinlaakson rata on ehkä Suomen paras kiskoihin nojaavan samanaikaisen suunnittelun tulos. Ja katsokaa asukaslukuja: Pohjois-Haaga 5000, Kannelmäki 15 000, Malminkartano 10 000, Myyrmäki 15 000, Louhela 6 000 ja Martinlaakso 12 000. Yhteensä siis kävelyetäisyydellä reilut 60 000 asukasta. Tämäkään määrä ei silti riitä kuin 10-minuutin välein kulkevaan junaliikenteeseen.

Itsekin kannatan Tampereen pikaratikkaa, mutta ei sitä ihan susille ja ilveksille kannattaisi tehdä. Etenkin jos hyvä bussiliikenne menee pesuveden mukana.

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereen heikkous on se, että kaupungissa sen paremmin kuin ympäristössäkään ei ole vielä yhtään asutustaajamaa, joka olisi suunniteltu pikaratikkaa silmälläpitäen. Vuoreksessakin tämä näkökohta on unohdettu, Vuores on liian pieni asukasluvultaan. Ja syrjässä.


Entäs noin 20 000 asukkaan Hervanta (työssäkävijät ja opiskelijat mukaanlukien 30 000), siinä Vuoreksen vieressä?  




> Itsekin kannatan Tampereen pikaratikkaa, mutta ei sitä ihan susille ja ilveksille kannattaisi tehdä.


No mihin sitten kannattaisi Tampereella ratikat pistää kulkemaan? Vuores ja Lentävänniemihän ovat käytännössä parhaita paikkoja minne vetää kiskot. Alueilla on ihan kiitettävästi asukkaita ratikkaa varten ja samalla näiltä syrjäisiltä alueiltahan saataisiin nopea yhteys kaupunkiin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Entäs noin 20 000 asukkaan Hervanta (työssäkävijät ja opiskelijat mukaanlukien 30 000), siinä Vuoreksen vieressä?


Hervannasta pohjoiseen on myös Hallila, jonka kautta pikaratikka saisi mieluusti kulkea ja mieluummin vielä keskellä peltoa ja metsää, jolloin ratikan nopeuden voisi nostaa 100 km/h. Nopeus houkuttelisi osan yksityisautoilijoita ratikkaan.  





> No mihin sitten kannattaisi Tampereella ratikat pistää kulkemaan? Vuores ja Lentävänniemihän ovat käytännössä parhaita paikkoja minne vetää kiskot. Alueilla on ihan kiitettävästi asukkaita ratikkaa varten ja samalla näiltä syrjäisiltä alueiltahan saataisiin nopea yhteys kaupunkiin.


Nopea yhteys Lentävänniemestä edellyttäisi myös kiskojen oikaisemista, eikä katulinjojen seuraamista. Nopeimmillaan se voisi olla silta järven poikki Lentävänniemestä Santalahteen.

----------


## Multsun poika

Jos Lentävänniemi on paras suunta pikaratikalle, sitä ei kannata lainkaan. Lentävänniemi on itsessään pienehkö lähiö ja sieltä on ptikä matka keksustaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos Lentävänniemi on paras suunta pikaratikalle, sitä ei kannata lainkaan. Lentävänniemi on itsessään pienehkö lähiö ja sieltä on ptikä matka keksustaan.


Mikä pitkä matka tämä nyt on ?

----------


## Jykke

> Jos Lentävänniemi on paras suunta pikaratikalle, sitä ei kannata lainkaan. Lentävänniemi on itsessään pienehkö lähiö ja sieltä on ptikä matka keksustaan.


Miksei 5000 asukasta mukamas riittäisi perustelemaan raitiotietä? Lentävänniemestä matka keskustaan voi tuntuakin pitkältä, sillä onhan matkan varrella ruuhka-aikoina tukkoiset rantaväylä ja Pispalan valtaväylä. Lentävästäniemestä voitaisiin kulkea raitiovaunulla käytännössä aina Amuriin saakka ilman että tarvitsee pysähtyä muualla kuin pysäkeillä tai hidastella kadulla autojen seassa.

----------


## Multsun poika

5000 olis hyvä asukasmäärä, jos alue sijaitsisi Hervannan kokoisten taajamien välissä. Sillasta voi sanoa, että se on maisemaa rumentava, kallis ja ennen kaikkea täysin turha.

Jos ratikka lähtee Lentsusta, se voisi pysähtyä kenties uudella Niemenrannan asuma-alueella. Sinne tulee 4000 asukasta. Pispalassa matkustajapotentiaalia radan varressa ei juurikaan ole, muutama puuhökkeli 500 metrin etäisyydellä radasta sekä muutama hassu kerrostalo Paasikiventien varrella.

Ja siis kaikki tämä n. 10 000 asukasta lähes 10 kilsan pituisen ratikkaradan varteen. Joku tolkku pitää verovarojenkin tuhlaamisessa. Ratikalle pitää olla kunnollinen ja tiivis asukasmäärä.

Hervanta sopisi ratikalle periaatteessa hyvin. Ainoa ongelma -paha sellainen- on, että aluetta ei ole suunniteltu joukkoliikenteelle lainkaan. Jos vedät linjan Vuorekseen - joka on myös kaukana Hervannasta- TTY jää sivuun. Opiskelijankatu myös.

Laulunmaa Muotialassa olisi myös jo pitänyt tehdä ratikkaa silmälläpitäen. Kerroksia lisää ja tiiviimmäksi. Myös Sotilaankadun ja Vuohenojan välinen laakso pitää rakentaa tiiviisti jos ratikka tulee.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos ratikka lähtee Lentsusta, se voisi pysähtyä kenties uudella Niemenrannan asuma-alueella. Sinne tulee 4000 asukasta. Pispalassa matkustajapotentiaalia radan varressa ei juurikaan ole, muutama puuhökkeli 500 metrin etäisyydellä radasta sekä muutama hassu kerrostalo Paasikiventien varrella.
> 
> Ja siis kaikki tämä n. 10 000 asukasta lähes 10 kilsan pituisen ratikkaradan varteen. Joku tolkku pitää verovarojenkin tuhlaamisessa. Ratikalle pitää olla kunnollinen ja tiivis asukasmäärä.


Itse en näe tuossa asukasmäärässä 10-15 min. välein kulkevalle ratikalle mitään estettä. Kyllähän alueelle on vilkasta bussiliikennettäkin para-aikaa. 




> Hervanta sopisi ratikalle periaatteessa hyvin. Ainoa ongelma -paha sellainen- on, että aluetta ei ole suunniteltu joukkoliikenteelle lainkaan. Jos vedät linjan Vuorekseen - joka on myös kaukana Hervannasta- TTY jää sivuun. Opiskelijankatu myös.


Vaikka alue onkin rakennettu aikoinaan autoilun aikakautena, niin se ei tarkoita etteikö Hervantaan voisi rakentaa kunnon joukkoliikennettä. Kiskot kadulle ja siellä missä on tilaa, niin omalle kaistalleen. Itse ehdottaisin Hervannan ratikkalinjaksi sellaista ratkaisua että Vuoreksen linja kulkisi omalla kaistallaan Vuoreksesta Arkkitehdinkadulle, jolta raiteet kääntyisivät Insinöörinkadulle, jota pitkin jatkettaisiin Hervantakeskuksen ohitse (jolta on kohtuullinen kävelymatka TTY:lle) aina Hervannan valtaväylälle, jonka keskellä, tai varrella kuljettaisiin omalla kaistallaan kaupunkiin. Toinen linja kulkisi vuorostaan Hervannan eteläpuolelle suunnitellulle Hervantajärven alueelle Muuten samaa reittiä, mutta koukkaisi Hervantakeskuksen ohitse Opiskelijankatua ja Teekkarinkatua pitkin palvellen Länsi-Hervantaa. 

Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan Vuoreksen linja kulkisi koko matkan Insinöörinkatua sen eteläpäähän ja sieltä ns. metsän kautta Vuorekseen. Toinen linja taasen tekisi Opiskelijankadun ja Teekkarinkadun kautta ison kääntösilmukan jolloin linja lähtisi takaisin kaupunkiin päin. Tätä en itse pidä hirveän järkevänä, sillä kääntäsilmukka on mielestäni silloin liian suuri. 

Ja tuo väite siitä että Vuores olisi kaukana Hervannasta on mielestäni vähän erikoinen. Vierekkäinhän ne ovat: http://www.tampere.fi/kuvat/57OXnvX4...akenteessa.gif




> Laulunmaa Muotialassa olisi myös jo pitänyt tehdä ratikkaa silmälläpitäen. Kerroksia lisää ja tiiviimmäksi. Myös Sotilaankadun ja Vuohenojan välinen laakso pitää rakentaa tiiviisti jos ratikka tulee.


Ei nyt koko radanvarren joka metriä tarvitse olla rakennettu jotta ratikka kannattaisi. Toki mitä enemmän asukkaita sitä enemmän käyttäjiä luonnollisesti, mutta itse näen pikaratikan parhaina puolina juuri nopeat rataosat lähiöistä ja taajamista keskustaan, joiden välillä voi olla vähemmän pysähdyksiä. Itse pistäisin pääpainon nykyisille lähiöille kuten Hervanta, Lentävänniemi, sekä Tesoma ja uusille Vuoreksen, Nurmi-Sorilan ja vaikkapa Ranta-Tampellan alueille.

----------


## Multsun poika

Hervannan asukasmäärä riittää yhdelle linjalle, mutta alue rakennettu niin, että yhdellä linjalla ei sitä saa katetuksi. Haarottaminen heikentää vuorovälejä ja heikentää investoinnin hyötyjä.

Tesoma on myös vaikea. Alueen väkirikkaimmat paikat (kuten Virontörmänkatu ja Kohmankaari) eivät sijaitse kävelyetäisyydellä Porin radasta. Jos itse asuisin vaikkapa Virontörmänkadun loppupäässä, kannattaisin ilman muuta nykyistä bussisysteemiä kuin kilometrin kävelyä ja /tai liityntäliikennettä.

Joka metri radan varrella ei tarvitsekaan olla asuttu, olen samaa mieltä. Ajan vain sitä takaa, että aika monessa paikkaa Tampereella peli on pikaratikan suhteen menetetty huonolla kaupunkisuunnittelulla jo 1960- ja 70-luvuilla.

Toijalaan menevää rataakin voitaisiin hyödyntää täysin eri tavalla, jos Peltolammi ja Multisilta olisi rakennettu tiukasti kiinni rataan ja sen nimenomaan radan molemmille puolelle. Pelkästään näissä kahdessa kaupunginosassa pikaratikalta on hukattu niiden nykyinen asukasmäärä + radan toinen puoli eli 15 000 asukasta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Myöskään mitään poistumislaituria ei tarvita. Hätäpoistuminen voi tapahtua vastaantulevan ratikan kiskoja pitkin. Sitä vastaantulevaa ratikkaa ei tule sähkökatkon aikana.


Poistumislaituria ei tietenkään tarvita, kuten metrolla, jonka laiturikorkeus on yli metrin. Ainakaan Tukholman Tvärbananin tunneleissa ei ole mielestäni poistumislaitureita.

Mutta uskonpa, että molempiin suuntiin kulkevat kiskot ratikkaliikenteessä rakennetaan samaan tunneliin. Ja hätäpoistumisteitä luultavasti tarvitaan, oli tunnelissa sähköt päällä tai ei.




> Jos ratikka itsessään simahtaa keskelle tunnelia, siitä voi ilmoittaa muulle liikenteelle, että matkustajat kävelevät nyt sillä ja sillä osuudella radalla, jolloin muu liikennekin tulee pysäyttää.


En voi millään uskoa, että tällaiseen järjestelyyn saadaan lupaa nopeasti ja tiheästi liikennöidyllä radalla.




> Miten valot toimivat sähkökatkostilanteessa ? Eivät ainakaan verkkovirralla.


En tiedä, olisiko varavoima nykyään jopa pakollinen asia, mutta joka tapauksessa oletan, että yleisesti Euroopassa on liikennetunneleissa varavoimalla toimiva valaistus ja äänentoistolaitteet kuulutuksia varten.

Norjastahan tuli muistaakseni pari vuotta sitten haukut EU:n tunnelidirektiiveille, jotka kuulemma olivat puutteelliset. En tiedä, miten asiaan silloin reagoitiin, mutta parin viime vuoden aikana rakennetut tunnelit ovat kyllä varustetut aikalailla erilailla.




> Holveja ja tunneleita louhitaan suomessa varmaan kilometritolkulla vuosittain kaivostoiminnassa. Outokumpu Oy saattaisi louhia tunnelia ehkä puoleen hintaan YIThen verrattuna.


Pitäisi oikeastaan ottaa asiasta selvää. Tämähän voisi olla onnenpotku länsimetroilijoile, jos näin olisi.




> Liukuportaita ja hissejä on kaikki liikekeskukset väärällään, joten ei ne voi mitään ihmeitä maksaa.


Ei liukuportaat itsessään, mutta niiden poraaminen ja asentaminen maan alle maksaa. Yleensähän niitä ei rakenneta paikan päällä, vaan ne toimitetaan sellaisenaan. Tätä varten maanalaisen aseman kohdalla täytyisi olla rakennusvaiheessa valtava monttu.

----------


## sebastin

> Mikä pitkä matka tämä nyt on ?


Tuosta missä tuo musta viiva kulkee niin täyttäkää lahti viivaan asti ja siirtäkää teollisuusalue muualle. Jo mahtuu ratikan varrelle asukkaita. Samaan aikaan kannattaa pitää huolta kaavoitusmaan riittävyydestä ja esm uusia teollisuusalueita varten liittää alueita naapurikunnista.

----------


## kemkim

> Ajan vain sitä takaa, että aika monessa paikkaa Tampereella peli on pikaratikan suhteen menetetty huonolla kaupunkisuunnittelulla jo 1960- ja 70-luvuilla.


Tampere on muuttovoittoinen kaupunki, pikaratikan varrelle on aina mahdollisuus kaavoittaa lisää asutusta. Tätä mahdollisuutta ei pidä unohtaa. Aivan kuten Martinlaakson radan kohdallakin tehtiin, samoin on mahdollista tehdä Tampereella. Esimerkiksi sebastinin ehdottama Lentävänniemen teollisuusaluen siirtäminen ja lahden täyttäminen olisi oiva mahdollisuus luoda lähelle keskustaa nykyaikaista kaupunkirakennetta pikaratikan varaan.




> Pitäisi oikeastaan ottaa asiasta selvää. Tämähän voisi olla onnenpotku länsimetroilijoile, jos näin olisi.


Eikö asiaa ole selvitetty? Olisihan pelkästään järkevää hyödyntää kaivosteollisuuden koneita ja osaamista metrolinjojen poraamisessa. Valmiita koneita ja menetelmiä hyödyntämällä kustannukset eivät karkaa käsistä.

----------


## ultrix

Joitain huomioita:
- keskustassa 40 km/h nopeammasta nopeudesta ei ole hyötyä (isompi nopeus vaatii pidemmät pysäkkivälit, mikä pidentää kävelymatkoja ja siten keskimääräistä kokonaismatka-aikaa
- myös tunneliaseman sisäänkäyntiin on usein mentävä liikennevaloristeyksen kautta, lisäksi varsinkin syvätunnelissa 2-3 minuuttia kulkua ennen kuin ollaan laiturilla (käy vaikka Helsingissä kokeilemassa)
- Budapestin metro ei ole 2000-luvun Suomen turvallisuusnormein rakennettu, kuten ei myöskään nykyinen HKL-Metro
- linjaus Ratinan kautta on ongelmallinen juurikin puuttuvan rautatieasemayhteyden takia, itse yhdistäisin länsipään Kauppakatu-linjauksen itäpään Hämeenkatu/Rautatienkatu-linjaukseen
- nyrkkisääntö muutettaessa bussiliikennettä raideliikenteeksi: jos reitilläei riitä 10 min välein teli/nivelbussit, alkaa raideliikenneinvestointi olla bussiliikenteen lisäämistä edullisempaa
- Lentävänniemen raitiotie sillan kautta kiertää Lielahden aluekeskuksen ja Lielahden aseman (vaihtoyhteydet)
- Lentävänniemen ratikka on suunniteltu palvelemaan Pispalan kannaksella sekä vanhaa Pispalaa (ihan radan vieressä, etenkin Haulitornin / Ahjolan seutu) että ensi vuosikymmenellä rakentuvaa Santalahden aluetta (tuhansien asukkaiden lähiö)
- Hervannassa optimaalinen linjaus kulkee mielestäni oheista reittiä:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.109863&z=13 mahdollistaen lyhyet kävelymatkat Hermian (myös TTY) alueelle
- L:niemi-Hervanta-linjan silmukka on mielestäni sekava ja huonoa suunnittelua, em. kartassa korjausehdotukseni

----------


## Jykke

> Hervannan asukasmäärä riittää yhdelle linjalle, mutta alue rakennettu niin, että yhdellä linjalla ei sitä saa katetuksi. Haarottaminen heikentää vuorovälejä ja heikentää investoinnin hyötyjä.


Jos tämä koituu ylitsepääsemättömäksi ongelmaksi niin silloin on tyytyminen yhteen runkolinjaan, joka kulkee Hervannan lävitse ja bussit hoitavat laita-alueet.




> Tesoma on myös vaikea. Alueen väkirikkaimmat paikat (kuten Virontörmänkatu ja Kohmankaari) eivät sijaitse kävelyetäisyydellä Porin radasta. Jos itse asuisin vaikkapa Virontörmänkadun loppupäässä, kannattaisin ilman muuta nykyistä bussisysteemiä kuin kilometrin kävelyä ja /tai liityntäliikennettä.


Porin radalta voidaan aina rakentaa linja kulkemaan vaikkapa linjan 26 reittiä pitkin Haukiluomaan, jolloin saadaan Tesoman aluekkin paremmin palveltua. Porin rataa koko matkan kulkevat ratikat palvelisivat Nokiaa. Se mikä pitäisi todellakin tehdä olisi se ettei  Tampereen pikaratikka tukeutuisi liityntäliikenteeseen, vaan siihen että se korvaisi raskaasti kuormitettuja bussilinjoja. 




> Joka metri radan varrella ei tarvitsekaan olla asuttu, olen samaa mieltä. Ajan vain sitä takaa, että aika monessa paikkaa Tampereella peli on pikaratikan suhteen menetetty huonolla kaupunkisuunnittelulla jo 1960- ja 70-luvuilla.


Toki jos ennen oltaisiin osattu varautua ratikkaan olisi voitu alueet suunnitella järkevämmin, mutta en näe että peli olisi kokonaan menetetty. Pitää vain suunnitella linjat niin että niistä on mahdollisimman paljon hyötyä nykyisillekkin alueille. Tulevaisuuden isoilla asuinalueilla pitäisi jo tässä vaiheessa osata varautua ratikkaan, niinkuin Vuoreksessa ollaan tehtykin. 




> Toijalaan menevää rataakin voitaisiin hyödyntää täysin eri tavalla, jos Peltolammi ja Multisilta olisi rakennettu tiukasti kiinni rataan ja sen nimenomaan radan molemmille puolelle. Pelkästään näissä kahdessa kaupunginosassa pikaratikalta on hukattu niiden nykyinen asukasmäärä + radan toinen puoli eli 15 000 asukasta.


Tämän suhteen ei ole liian myöhäistä vielä. Entisessä pikaratikan suunnitelmassahan piti tulla paljon radan varteen uudisrakentamista. Esim: Porin radalla Lehtimäkeen, Parkanon radalla Mäkkylään ja Teivoon, Oriveden radalla Hankkioon ja Toijalan radalla Kuljuun. Nämä alueet voidaan edelleen rakentaa hyvin palvelevan kiskoliikenteen varaan.

----------


## Multsun poika

Vuores on suunniteltu pikaratikkaa varten sen verran, että puistokadulle on jätetty raitiotievaraus. Mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että sana "pika" voidaan jättää pois ratikasta.

Särkijärven sillan kautta linja voidaan toki keskustasta rakentaa. Linjan varrelle ei vaan satu muuta merkittävää asutusta. Linjan pituus on tässä tapauksessa reilut 10 km ja asukaspotentiaali aivan liian pieni. Tehotonta rahankäyttöä.

Hervannan kautta matka pitenee vielä tästäkin, mutta etuna on suurempi matkustajapotentiaali.

Vuores ois pitänyt rakentaa mahdollisimman ekologisesti (=lähelle keskustaa), mieluiten Vuohenojan laaksoon tai Sarankulman teollisuusalueen paikalle, eikä lähteä hajottamaan kaupunkirakennetta entisestään. Tästä syystä Teivo ja muut kaukokohteet eivät ole hyviä. Nurmi-Sorila on kestävän kehityksen kannalta aivan älytön case.

Tiivistäminen ja hyvä kaupunkisuunnittelu ovat avainsanoja, eikä se että rakennetaan kallis ratikkalinja parin kerrostalon takia (Haukiluoma). Linjojahan voi aina vetää jos rahasta ei tartte välittää.

----------


## Ertsu

> - Hervannassa optimaalinen linjaus kulkee mielestäni oheista reittiä:
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.109863&z=13 mahdollistaen lyhyet kävelymatkat Hermian (myös TTY) alueelle


Muuten hyvä, mutta mielestäni ratikan pitäisi kulkea Arkkitehdinkatua Etelä-Hervannassa.
Arkkitehdinkadulla on runsaasti asukas/matkustajapotentiaalia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Laulunmaa Muotialassa olisi myös jo pitänyt tehdä ratikkaa silmälläpitäen. Kerroksia lisää ja tiiviimmäksi. Myös Sotilaankadun ja Vuohenojan välinen laakso pitää rakentaa tiiviisti jos ratikka tulee.


Suomessa ei oikein voi rakentaa 8 kerrosta korkeampia taloja. Tuon korkuinen rakennus edellyttää parkkipaikalle varattua tonttia, joka on n. 3-4 kertaa itse talon vaatima pinta-ala.
Suomessa ei vielä osata tehdä kerrostaloja siten, että kaksi ensimmäistä kerrosta olisi parkkihalleja. Asuintaloja ei osata tehdä myöskään siten, että alin kerros olisi maanpinnan alapuolella, vaan rakentaminen aloitetaan maanpinnasta.

----------


## Kaid

> Suomessa ei oikein voi rakentaa 8 kerrosta korkeampia taloja. Tuon korkuinen rakennus edellyttää parkkipaikalle varattua tonttia, joka on n. 3-4 kertaa itse talon vaatima pinta-ala.
> Suomessa ei vielä osata tehdä kerrostaloja siten, että kaksi ensimmäistä kerrosta olisi parkkihalleja. Asuintaloja ei osata tehdä myöskään siten, että alin kerros olisi maanpinnan alapuolella, vaan rakentaminen aloitetaan maanpinnasta.


Suosittelen vierailemaan Helsigin Pasilassa katsomassa 13-kerroksisia tornitaloja ja talojen alakerroksiin (osittain myös maan alle) rakennettuja parkkihalleja.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tuosta missä tuo musta viiva kulkee niin täyttäkää lahti viivaan asti ja siirtäkää teollisuusalue muualle. Jo mahtuu ratikan varrelle asukkaita. Samaan aikaan kannattaa pitää huolta kaavoitusmaan riittävyydestä ja esm uusia teollisuusalueita varten liittää alueita naapurikunnista.


Jos minä saisin päättää, niin en täyttäisi koko lahtea. Sen sijaan "sillan" voisi tehdä täyttömaalla, johon jätettäisiin pari alikulkutunnelia pienveneitä varten.

Sillan linjauskin voisi olla jyrkempi, jolloin se jäisi tuota kuvaa lyhyemmäksi.

----------


## petteri

> Suomessa ei oikein voi rakentaa 8 kerrosta korkeampia taloja. Tuon korkuinen rakennus edellyttää parkkipaikalle varattua tonttia, joka on n. 3-4 kertaa itse talon vaatima pinta-ala.
> Suomessa ei vielä osata tehdä kerrostaloja siten, että kaksi ensimmäistä kerrosta olisi parkkihalleja. Asuintaloja ei osata tehdä myöskään siten, että alin kerros olisi maanpinnan alapuolella, vaan rakentaminen aloitetaan maanpinnasta.


Mallissa, jossa kaksi ensimmäistä kerrosta on parkkihallia tulee helposti Merihaan oloista ympäristöä, jos parkkihalleja ei maisemoida hyvin.

Parkkipaikkojen rakentaminen talojen alle tai luoliin on ainoastaan kustannuskysymys. Helsingin kalliimmilla alueilla on kaavassa määrätty parkkipaikat muualle kuin tonteille. Muualla peltilehmät märehtivät yleensä tonteilla ja rajoittavat asuintiheyttä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Suosittelen vierailemaan Helsigin Pasilassa katsomassa 13-kerroksisia tornitaloja ja talojen alakerroksiin (osittain myös maan alle) rakennettuja parkkihalleja.


Voisit esitellä nuo tornitalot tamperelaisille arkkitehdeille. Onhan Helsinki muussakin kehityksessä meitä edellä. Teillä on metrot, ratikat ja lähijunat, joita meillä ei vielä ole.

----------


## Jykke

> Vuores on suunniteltu pikaratikkaa varten sen verran, että puistokadulle on jätetty raitiotievaraus. Mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että sana "pika" voidaan jättää pois ratikasta.


Tuo raitiotievaraus kulkee kuitenkin koko matkan puistokadun keskellä olevalla ajokaistallaan, missä sitä ei muu liikenne häiritse. Risteyksiin toivon mukaan tajutaan pistää ainakin vilkkuvalot raitiovaunun lähestyessä risteysaluetta, jolloin ratikan ei tarvitse käytännössä pysähtyä muualla kuin pysäkeillään. Tämä on mielestäni juuri oikea tapa suunnitella uusia asuinalueita ratikan varaan. Oma  muusta liikenteestä erillään kulkeva ratikka, joka kulkee melkolailla alueen keskeltä. 




> Särkijärven sillan kautta linja voidaan toki keskustasta rakentaa. Linjan varrelle ei vaan satu muuta merkittävää asutusta. Linjan pituus on tässä tapauksessa reilut 10 km ja asukaspotentiaali aivan liian pieni. Tehotonta rahankäyttöä.


Ainakin Särkijärven pohjoispuolella on hyvin tilaa rakentaa radan varteen asuinalueita. Lahdesjärveltä rata voisi kulkea vaikkapa Hatanpään valtaväylän kautta, jonka eteläpäästä löytyy Rantaperkiön asuinalue. Tulevaisuudessa on suunniteltu että ratapiha siirtyy Pirkkalan ja Lempäälän rajamaille, jolloin Viinikan ratapihan paikalle nousisi runsaasti asuintaloja ja työpaikkoja. Tosin hanke on ajoitettu 2050-luvulle aikaisintaan, joten on mielestäni aika turha jäädä odottelemaan siihen asti ja käyttää hyväksi jo olemassaolevat väylät. 




> Hervannan kautta matka pitenee vielä tästäkin, mutta etuna on suurempi matkustajapotentiaali.


Hervannan valtaväylän ns. pikaosuus auttaisi nopeuttamaan matkan tekoa keskustaan. 




> Vuores ois pitänyt rakentaa mahdollisimman ekologisesti (=lähelle keskustaa), mieluiten Vuohenojan laaksoon tai Sarankulman teollisuusalueen paikalle, eikä lähteä hajottamaan kaupunkirakennetta entisestään. Tästä syystä Teivo ja muut kaukokohteet eivät ole hyviä. Nurmi-Sorila on kestävän kehityksen kannalta aivan älytön case.


Tuo esittämäsi kiinteä kaupunkirakenne kuulostaa toki järkevältä, mutta esim. Vuohenojan laaksoon pitää suorittaa varsinaista tehorakentamista, jotta saadaan sinne 13 000 asukasta. Ja vaikka Sarankulman teollisuusalue muutettaisiin asuinalueeksi, niin jonnekkin se teollisuusalue olisi pakko pistää. Eikö halvemmaksi tulisi rakentaa uusi asuinalue, sen sijaan että rakennetaan uusi asuinalue ja kaupan lisäksi vielä uusi teollisuusalue.   




> Tiivistäminen ja hyvä kaupunkisuunnittelu ovat avainsanoja, eikä se että rakennetaan kallis ratikkalinja parin kerrostalon takia (Haukiluoma). Linjojahan voi aina vetää jos rahasta ei tartte välittää.


Mutta niissä parissa kerrostalossa asustaa ihmisiä joiden tarvitsee päästä jollakin ilveellä keskustaan ja muuallekkin. Siinä sivussa palvellaan välissä olevia alueita ja radan varteen voidaan uudisrakentamista suorittaa, missä tilaa löytyy.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voisit esitellä nuo tornitalot tamperelaisille arkkitehdeille. Onhan Helsinki muussakin kehityksessä meitä edellä. Teillä on metrot, ratikat ja lähijunat, joita meillä ei vielä ole.


Kyllä luulisi, että tieto näistä olisi kantautunut Tampereelle jo aiemminkin. Onhan maailman ensimmäinen raitiotieliikenne aloitettu jo vuonna 1804 ja ensimmäinen metroliikenne 1863.

Näitä esimerkin kaltaisia kerrostaloja ei luultavasti ole ollut ihan niin kauan olemassa, mutta kun näkee, miltä Merihaka ja Itä-Pasila näyttää, ei luulisi niiden keksimisen vaativan mitään hirveän jylhää luovuutta.  :Smile:

----------


## Jykke

> Onhan Helsinki muussakin kehityksessä meitä edellä. Teillä on metrot, ratikat ja lähijunat, joita meillä ei vielä ole.


Tampereella kuitenkin voi (ei niin kaukaisessakaan) tulevaisuudessa olla raitiovaunuja, joilla on metromaisia muusta liikenteestä erotettuja pikaosuuksia, sekä kyky hyödyntää rautateiden avulla liikennöintiä lähikuntiin saakka. Metro, ratikka ja lähijuna samalla kertaa. Sitten onkin Manse Hesaa edellä  :Wink:

----------


## sebastin

Raitioliikennepyrkimykset Tampereella ainakin olisi hyvä ottaa huomioon kaupungin kaavoituksessa. Lisätkää asuntotuotanto 10 000 vuodessa. Radat on pian välttämätön toteuttaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereella kuitenkin voi (ei niin kaukaisessakaan) tulevaisuudessa olla raitiovaunuja, joilla on metromaisia muusta liikenteestä erotettuja pikaosuuksia, sekä kyky hyödyntää rautateiden avulla liikennöintiä lähikuntiin saakka. Metro, ratikka ja lähijuna samalla kertaa. Sitten onkin Manse Hesaa edellä


Ratikka- ja lähijunaliikenne ei oikein onnistu samalla kalustolla. Esmes Tampereen ja Nokian välinen lähijunaliikenne voitaisiin aloittaa vaikka heti VRn 3,2 m leveällä kalustolla, jos vain tahtoa riittää. Syöttöliikenne voitaisiin hoitaa pikkubusseilla. Tampereen ja Lempäälän välille joku onkin jo ehdottanut kolmatta raidetta k.o. osuuden ruuhkaisuuden vuoksi, joten sen toteutuminen vie enemmän aikaa.

Se Tampereelta Orivedelle kulkeva kiskobussi saisi jo nyt pysähtyä ainakin Jankassa ja Vehmaisissa. Ei se parin laiturin teko teknisesti niin vaikeaa ole.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tampereen pikaraitiotie ja lähijunat ovat hyvin keskeinen hanke Suomen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä. Keskustelun viime aikojen ongelmana on ollut se, että keskustelussa intetään erityisesti tunnelin siunauksellisuutta oman päättelyn perusteella, vaikka käsillä olisi paljon tietoa käytännön kokemuksista.

Yleinen kokemus pikaraitiotiehankkeista on se, että tunnelit maksavat noin 5-10 kertaa enemmän kuin maanpäällinen rata, ja maan päälle siirtymiseen kuluva aika kumoaa matkustajan kannalta vaunun liikkeen pienen nopeutumisen. Kallein tunnelin tekemisen tapa on avotunneli maan pinnan lähelle.

Tätä ei voi kuitata spekulaatiolla.

Saksan kokemuksia vertailevan artikkelin mukaan pintarata Tampereen keskustaa vastaavissa oloissa maksaa 10-15 M/km ja tunneli 55-70 M/km tai vieläkin enemmän.
Suomenkielinen tiivistelmä

Näissä on otettu nykyiset EU:n turvanormit huomioon. 




> Ratikka- ja lähijunaliikenne ei oikein onnistu samalla kalustolla.


Fakta on, että onnistuu. Katso esim:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duoraitiovaunu
Eri kieliversioista löytyy lisätietoa.

Eri asia on, että Tampereen seudulla voi olla perusteltua kehittää nopeita pitkän matkan paikallisjunia R-junan tyyliin esim. tunnin välein Helsinkiin, Turkuun, Poriin ja Raumalle sekä Orivedelle. Tällaiseen liikenteeseen duoraitiovaunu ei välttämättä sovellu.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tampereen pikaraitiotie ja lähijunat ovat hyvin keskeinen hanke Suomen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä. Keskustelun viime aikojen ongelmana on ollut se, että keskustelussa intetään erityisesti tunnelin siunauksellisuutta oman päättelyn perusteella, vaikka käsillä olisi paljon tietoa käytännön kokemuksista.
> 
> Yleinen kokemus pikaraitiotiehankkeista on se, että tunnelit maksavat noin 5-10 kertaa enemmän kuin maanpäällinen rata, ja maan päälle siirtymiseen kuluva aika kumoaa matkustajan kannalta vaunun liikkeen pienen nopeutumisen. Kallein tunnelin tekemisen tapa on avotunneli maan pinnan lähelle.
> 
> Tätä ei voi kuitata spekulaatiolla.


Voin vahvistaa tämän. Terveisiä vaan täältä Helsingin Hakamäentien työmaalta YIT:n lohkolta (Mannerheimintien eritasoliittymä)  :Razz:  Kolme kuukautta tätä on tullut täällä seurattua ns. sisältä...

Pintatunnelissa tulee kalliotunneliin nähden lisäkustannuksia betonirakenteista, sekalaisista maankaivuutöistä (kaikenmaailman täyttöjä, "miljoona kilometriä" erilaisia kaapeleita, vesi- ja viemärilinjoja ja kaukolämpöputkia siirrettävänä, tilapäisten liikennejärjestelyjen aiheuttamia maansiirtotöitä) ja kaivantojen tuentatarpeesta. Näihin menee rahaa ja aikaa...

Louhihtatöitä on käytännössä molemmissa tehtävä, joten siltäkään osin pintatunneli ei tule edullisemmaksi. Kalliotunnelia pystyy vielä tekemään suhteessa pienellä porukalla (porarit, panostajat, louhintatyönjohtaja, kaivinkone- + kuorma-autokuskit + näiden työnjohto) ja ennenkaikkea tasaisemmalla resurssien käytöllä kuin pintatunnelia. Sitten kun louhintaporukalta loppuvat työt, niin alkaa tunnelin + asemien varustelu. Pintatunnelia tehdessä koko porukka taas roikkuu lähes alusta loppuun mukana...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tampereen pikaraitiotie ja lähijunat ovat hyvin keskeinen hanke Suomen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä. Keskustelun viime aikojen ongelmana on ollut se, että keskustelussa intetään erityisesti tunnelin siunauksellisuutta oman päättelyn perusteella, vaikka käsillä olisi paljon tietoa käytännön kokemuksista.
> 
> Yleinen kokemus pikaraitiotiehankkeista on se, että tunnelit maksavat noin 5-10 kertaa enemmän kuin maanpäällinen rata, ja maan päälle siirtymiseen kuluva aika kumoaa matkustajan kannalta vaunun liikkeen pienen nopeutumisen. Kallein tunnelin tekemisen tapa on avotunneli maan pinnan lähelle.
> 
> Tätä ei voi kuitata spekulaatiolla.
> 
> Saksan kokemuksia vertailevan artikkelin mukaan pintarata Tampereen keskustaa vastaavissa oloissa maksaa 10-15 M/km ja tunneli 55-70 M/km tai vieläkin enemmän.
> Suomenkielinen tiivistelmä
> 
> Näissä on otettu nykyiset EU:n turvanormit huomioon.


Miksei tässä Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeessa voisi edetä askeleittain? Eli ensin rakennettaisiin raitiotie Hervannasta keskustaan asti. Sitten kun ja jos tulee tarve laajentaa, jatketaan sitä keskustan läpi Pispalaan ja Nokialle/Ylöjärveen. (Huom, tunnen Tamperetta aika huonosti, nämä ovat vain ehdotuksia, jos jollakin parempia niin sana on vapaa). Sitten viimeisenä vaiheena voisi olla tunnelin rakentaminen keskustaan, jos maanpäällisen radan kapasiteetti ei riitä. 

Täytyy muistaa myös että Saksassa ja Itävallassa on joissakin Tamperenkin kokoisissakin kaupungeissa jonkinlainen tunnelipätkä raitioteitä varten keskustassa, mutta tämä johtunee myös siitä että verkosto on paljon laajempi ennestään ja verkon kuormitus tai maasto-olosuhteet ovat pakottaneet rakentaa sellaisen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen pikaraitiotie ja lähijunat ovat hyvin keskeinen hanke Suomen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä. Keskustelun viime aikojen ongelmana on ollut se, että keskustelussa intetään erityisesti tunnelin siunauksellisuutta oman päättelyn perusteella, vaikka käsillä olisi paljon tietoa käytännön kokemuksista.


Ei intetä. Vain minä intän ja olen edelleen sitä mieltä. Olen kuitenkin täysin yksin tuon mielipiteeni kanssa, joten toteutumispelkoa ei ole.




> Yleinen kokemus pikaraitiotiehankkeista on se, että tunnelit maksavat noin 5-10 kertaa enemmän kuin maanpäällinen rata, ja maan päälle siirtymiseen kuluva aika kumoaa matkustajan kannalta vaunun liikkeen pienen nopeutumisen. Kallein tunnelin tekemisen tapa on avotunneli maan pinnan lähelle.


Minä kannatan nimenomaan peruskallioon luohittavaa tunnelia, jolla päästään Tammerkosken ali. Sellainenhan tuleva Rantaväylän tunnelikin on. Mitä tulee maanpinnalle siirtymiseen tunneliseisakkeelta, siihen ei mene sen enempää aikaa kuin kadun ylitykseen. Suojatien risteyksessä joudut usein odottelemaan 5-10 min. jalankulkijoiden vihreitä.




> Tätä ei voi kuitata spekulaatiolla.
> 
> Saksan kokemuksia vertailevan artikkelin mukaan pintarata Tampereen keskustaa vastaavissa oloissa maksaa 10-15 M/km ja tunneli 55-70 M/km tai vieläkin enemmän.
> Suomenkielinen tiivistelmä
> 
> Näissä on otettu nykyiset EU:n turvanormit huomioon.


Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että ratikan pitäisi kulkea omalla väylällään ja keskustassa se tarkoittaa tunnelia. Mitä sitten, jos se vähän enemmän maksaa ? 10 vuoden kuluttua sitä ei muista enää kukaan. Olihan Helsingin metrostakin aikanaan kova kädenvääntö. Nykyiset matkustajat lienevät hyvinkin tyytyväisiä metroon. 

Uskon edelleen, että Outokumpu Oy pystyisi tekemään tunnelia puolet halvemmalla kuin YIT. Kaivostoiminnan tunnelit syntyvät sivutuotteina, eivätkä näin ollen maksa mitään.






> Fakta on, että onnistuu. Katso esim:
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duoraitiovaunu
> Eri kieliversioista löytyy lisätietoa.
> 
> Eri asia on, että Tampereen seudulla voi olla perusteltua kehittää nopeita pitkän matkan paikallisjunia R-junan tyyliin esim. tunnin välein Helsinkiin, Turkuun, Poriin ja Raumalle sekä Orivedelle. Tällaiseen liikenteeseen duoraitiovaunu ei välttämättä sovellu.


No joo. Ehkä se sitten onnistuu, mutta kalliita ovat ratikan ja RHKn risteysvaihteetkin.
Samoin ratikoiden pitäisi ottaa aina huomioon VRn liikenne. Siinä sitä sitten odoteltaisiin aina 5-10 min.

Olen kyllä R-junien kannattaja. Ratikat kulkekoot omilla kiskoillaan. Tampereella ei tarvitsisi tehdä kuin yksi haara Keskustorilla. Toinen ratikka lähtisi Keskussairaalaan ja toinen Koskikeskuksen suuntaan. Haara pitäisi tehdä jo Keskustorin alle, jotta sen reitti olisi mahdollisimman suora Koskikeskukseen. Ei katulinjauksia pitkin, vaan suoraan. Samoin ratikat voisivat kulkea Pyynikintorilta Aleksanterin kirkon alta suoraan Tuulensuuhun. Kts. kartasta.

Linja-autoasemalla se voisi nousta jo maanpinnalle, josta se jatkaisi Hatanpään ja Hallilan kautta Hervantaan.

Edit. Piti vielä lisätä, että keskustan liikkeet voisivat myös osallistua tunnelin rahoitukseen. Toisihan se asiakkaita. Ainakin Koskikeskuksen seisakkeen voisi tehdä siten, että ratikkaseisakkeelta pääsisi hissillä ja liukuportailla suoraan liikekeskuksen sisälle. Sen verran lähelle Ilves-Hotellia, että ratikka palvelisi samalla myös sitä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ei intetä. Vain minä intän ja olen edelleen sitä mieltä.


Kannattaa perehtyä faktoihin, ja ymmärtää mitkä omat oletukset ovat virheellisiä.




> Mitä tulee maanpinnalle siirtymiseen tunneliseisakkeelta, siihen ei mene sen enempää aikaa kuin kadun ylitykseen. Suojatien risteyksessä joudut usein odottelemaan 5-10 min. jalankulkijoiden vihreitä.


Ymmärtänet itsekin, että tämä ei pidä paikkansa. Suojatievalojen viiveet Tampereen keskustassa eivät ole 5-10 min, vaan yleensä kymmenissä sekunneissa.

Kansainvälisen kokemuksen mukaan järkevin liikenneratkaisu Tampereen keskustassa olisi Hämeenkadun muuttaminen joukkoliikennekaduksi, jolloin pääosan liikennevaloista voisi poistaa.




> Mitä sitten, jos se vähän enemmän maksaa?


Jos ei tehdä keskustan tunnelia (esim 2 km x 70 M vrt 2 km x 15 M = 110 M hintaero)
saadaan noin 10-15 km laajempi raitioverkko esikaupunkialueille. Tampereella tämä tarkoittaisi esimerkiksi raitiotietä myös Tesomalle, Kaukajärveen ja Vuorekseen Lentävänniemi - Hervannan lisäksi.

Raha kannattaa aina sijoittaa niin, että se tuottaa eniten hyötyä.

Tunneli Tampereen keskustassa ei tuota mainittavia hyötyjä seuraavista yksinkertaisista syistä:
- Raitiotien matkanopeus keskustan läpi olisi tunnelissa vain marginaalisesti nopeampi
- Hyvilläkin asemajärjestelyillä tämä aikahyöty häviää siirtymiseen tunnelista maan pinnalle
- Maanalaisuus heikentää raitiotien vetovoimaisuutta verrattuna liikkumiseen Hämeenkadulla maan päällä.




> Uskon edelleen, että Outokumpu Oy pystyisi tekemään tunnelia puolet halvemmalla kuin YIT.


Kaikkea voi uskoa. Itse uskon tällaista oletusta mieluummin käytännön kokemuksiin Helsingin tunneliprojekteista, joissa Outokumpu Oy ei ollut tarjoajana. 




> Samoin ratikoiden pitäisi ottaa aina huomioon VRn liikenne. Siinä sitä sitten odoteltaisiin aina 5-10 min.


Nykyisen rautatielain mukaan se, joka on myöhässä, väistää. Karlsruhessa, jonka ympäristössä on Tamperetta vilkkaampi junaliikenne, tällaisia viiveitä ei ole.




> Piti vielä lisätä, että keskustan liikkeet voisivat myös osallistua tunnelin rahoitukseen. Toisihan se asiakkaita.


Tunneli ei tuo enempää vaan vähemmän asiakkaita kuin pintarata. Pintarata houkuttelee käytännön kokemusten enemmän matkustajia kuin tunneli, kun muut parametrit ovat samat.
Ainoa erityishyöty tunnelissa keskustan liikkeiden kannalta on se, että sillä voidaan ihmiset pakottaa esim. tiettyyn kauppakeskukseen.

----------


## Multsun poika

Laaksosen Mikolla oli viisas lause: raha kannattaa aina sijoittaa sinne mistä siitä on eniten hyötyä.
Tässä keskustelussa tämä ei aina ole viidenkään tärkeimmän kriteerin joukossa.
Eikä siiinä mitään, saahan siitä unelmoida ja heittää villejäkin ideoita. Jotenkin silti tällaiset heitot "kadun ylitys kestää 5-10 minuuttia" tai "Outokumpu tekisin tunnelin puoleen hintaan siitä mitä YIT" vähän arveluttaa.. aina ei selviä onko kirjottaja tosissaan vai kieli poskessa.

----------


## Jykke

> Miksei tässä Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeessa voisi edetä askeleittain? Eli ensin rakennettaisiin raitiotie Hervannasta keskustaan asti. Sitten kun ja jos tulee tarve laajentaa, jatketaan sitä keskustan läpi Pispalaan ja Nokialle/Ylöjärveen.


Näin on oikeastaan tarkoitus toimia. Elikkä ensimmäisessä vaiheessa raitiotie kulkisi Vuoreksesta Hervannan kautta Amuriin, josta rataa jatketaan myöhemmin Lentäväänniemeen. Tästä eteenpäin tulevaisuuden suuntina on mainittu Kalkun, Linnainmaan ja Pirkkalan suunnat. Nykyisiä rautatiekiskojen hyödyntämisestä tämän nykyisen suunnitelman yhteydessä ei ole puhuttu mitään varmaa, mutta ratikoille jätetään kuitenkin varaus tällaiseen mahdollisuuteen, koska raideleveys on sama kuin rautateillä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ymmärtänet itsekin, että tämä ei pidä paikkansa. Suojatievalojen viiveet Tampereen keskustassa eivät ole 5-10 min, vaan yleensä kymmenissä sekunneissa.


No kyllä minulla kokemusta on. Ne punaiset palavat kyllä minuutteja ennemminkin kuin sekunteja. Autojakin päästetään risteyksestä minuutin verran, jonka jälkeen tulle n. 5 sek, jolloin molemmille on punainen.




> - Maanalaisuus heikentää raitiotien vetovoimaisuutta verrattuna liikkumiseen Hämeenkadulla maan päällä.


Miksi ???




> Tunneli ei tuo enempää vaan vähemmän asiakkaita kuin pintarata. Pintarata houkuttelee käytännön kokemusten enemmän matkustajia kuin tunneli, kun muut parametrit ovat samat.


T.s. bussit houkuttelevat enemmän asiakkaita. Miksi siis touhuta koko ratikkaa, kun bussit palvelevat "pintaradalla" ?

----------


## Jykke

> Olihan Helsingin metrostakin aikanaan kova kädenvääntö. Nykyiset matkustajat lienevät hyvinkin tyytyväisiä metroon.


 Pakko olla, kun muulla et pääse itä-Helsingistä. Metro perustuu idässä juuri siihen että kaikilta lähialueilta kerätään ihmiset metroasemille, josta jatketaan metrolla keskustaan. Hyvin pieni osa metron käyttäjistä asuu oikeasti metroasemien läheisyydessä, muut ovat pakotettuja eritasoiseen vaihtoon, elikkä bussilaiturilta kivutaan metroaseman laiturille ja keskustassa sama juttu, ainoastaan että matka maan pinnalle kestää vielä kauemmin. Helsingin metrolle oli aikoinaan vaihtoehtona järkevämpi pikaraitiotiemäinen verkosto, mutta päädyttiin lähijunamaiseen ja erittäin raskaaseen junaan, joka elää käytännössä liityntäliikenteellä. Toki metromatkaajat ovat antaneet hyviä arvosanoja metrolle, mutta he eivät taida tietää paremmista vaihtoehdoista mitään. Hyvä esimerkki on Laajasaloon ratikan suunniteltu siltaosuus. Mitä Helsingin sanomien sivuilta olen mielipiteitä lukenut, näyttää siltä että moni uskoo ratikoden körröttävän sillalla 15 km/h vauhtia Laajasaloon, vaikka kyseisellä pätkällä voidaan liikennöidä ratikoillakin 80 km/h. 




> No joo. Ehkä se sitten onnistuu, mutta kalliita ovat ratikan ja RHKn risteysvaihteetkin.


Kalliimpia kuin syvällä maan alla kulkeva tunneli asemineen päivineen? Ja sinunkin tunnelihankeessasi on oltava eritasoisia risteyksiä. Esim: Keskustorilta haarautuessa Kalevaan ja Hatanpäälle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ne punaiset palavat kyllä minuutteja ennemminkin kuin sekunteja.


Menepä sekuntikellon kanssa katsomaan. Samoin suosittelen mittaamaan sekuntikellolla, pitkäänkö matka esim. Helsingin metroasemien laituritasolta kadulle kestää.

Jos Tampereen liikennevalojen suunnittelu olisi pielessä, niin asia voidaan korjata pikaraitiotietä rakennettaessa. Omat havaintoni eivät tue tällaista oletusta.




> Miksi ???


On aika yksinkertaista oivaltaa, että ihmiset pitävät enemmän siitä, että näkevät ulos ja voivat katsoa ihmisiä, rakennuksia, liikkeitä ja elämää sekä kulloinkin vallitsevan sää- ja valaistustilan kuin katsovat tunnelin betoni- tai kallioseinämää.

Liikennekäyttäytymisen kannalta liikenneympäristön miellyttävyyden vaikutus ei ole mitenkään merkityksetön. Kävelyn ja pyöräilyn osalta tiedetään hyvin selkeästi, että ihmiset suostuvat kulkemaan etäisyydessä ja ajassa pidempiä matkoja miellyttävässä ympäristössä kuin epämiellyttävässä. Oma arvioni on, että joukkoliikenteen osalta asia on täsmälleen samoin.

Tällä foorumilla ei toki vallitse tästä asiasta yksimielisyyttä.




> T.s. bussit houkuttelevat enemmän asiakkaita. Miksi siis touhuta koko ratikkaa, kun bussit palvelevat "pintaradalla" ?


Bussi pintaradalla ei ole sama asia kuin raitiovaunu pintaradalla. On tietysti selvää, että bussi maan päällä houkuttelee enemmän matkustajia kuin vastaava bussiyhteys tunnelissa.

Pintaliikenteessä raitiovaunulla on busseihin verrattuna oleellisia etuja:
- Suurempi matkanopeus (paremmat etuudet, suurempi kiihtyvyys, optimoitu infrastruktuuri)
- Suurempi kapasiteetti
- Suurempi matkustusmukavuus
Asiat kietoutuvat toisiinsa. Esimerkiksi suurempi kapasiteetti mahdollistaa paremmat etuudet, kun sama ihmismäärä mahtuu yhteen ratikkaan tai kolmeen telibussiin. Samoin koska raitiotie tarvitsee uuden infran, niin voidaan optiomoida esimerkiksi pysäkit ja etuudet.

Tunneleista on hyötyä vain silloin kun ne tarjoavat oleellisesti paremman palvelutason (nopeus ja kapasiteetti) kuin pintarata. Kapasiteetin osalta on selvää, että pintaratkaisun kapasiteetti riittää lähivuosina 300 - 400 000 asukkaan Tampereelle. Ainoa argumentti tunnelin puolesta voisi olla nopeus. Kun olen verrannut käytännössä pinta- ja tunneliratkaisuja Tampereen kokoisilla seuduilla, tiedän, että tunneli on matkustajan kannalta hitaampi.

----------


## petteri

> On aika yksinkertaista oivaltaa, että ihmiset pitävät enemmän siitä, että näkevät ulos ja voivat katsoa ihmisiä, rakennuksia, liikkeitä ja elämää sekä kulloinkin vallitsevan sää- ja valaistustilan kuin katsovat tunnelin betoni- tai kallioseinämää.


Ratikkaa tai bussia on kyllä mukava odottaa ulkona kesäisessä auringonpaisteessa. Marraskuisessa räntäsateessa, talven pakkasissa tai vesisateessa  maanalaiset metroasemat, Helsingin rautatieaseman tapaiset kunnolliset katetut alueet tai vaikka Kampin terminaali ovat paljon mukavampaa ympäristöä.

----------


## Kolli

Tunneliratkaisut raitioteissä eivät suinkaan ole tavattomia.
Wienissä, Schottentorin asemalla on ratikan kääntöpaikat usealle linjalle. Esim 37,38, 40 ja 41 ovat maan alla, josta on nopea kulku metroon (U2). Maan päältä pääsee 43,44 ja esim ratikka D ja 2. Muuten nämä linjat eivät mahtuisi pitämään päättäriä samassa paikassa. D ja 2 eivät pääty Schottentorille, vaan ohittavat paikan.

Strassbourg on tehnyt raitiotieasemistaan osan maan alle ja Frankfurtin U-Bahn, jonka linja U5 on hyvin ratikkamainen,alittaa kaupungin keskustan, kuten metromaisemmatkin U-Bahnit, U1, U2 ja U3. 

Nyt Frankfurtissa halutaan pohtia erityisesti U1, U2 ja U3 maanpäällistä osuutta, koska se jakaa liikaa asuinaluetta. On tehty vakavia pohdintoja, että tunnelia jatkettaisiin kauemmaksi keskustasta.

Useissa Euroopan kaupungeissa on otettu käyttöön maanalainen tila ja siihen on varmasti ollut perusteensa, esim tilansäästö maan päällä tai matkan nopeutuminen. Hyvä esimerkki on Frankfurt, jossa juurikin ratikkamaisen U5:n matkanteko on huomattavasti hitaampaa maan päällä kuin tunnelissa. 

Eli ei Karlsruhe ole mikään patenttiratkaisu. Karlsruhen malli on yksi tapa tehdä asioita ja tunnelille löytyy yhtä lailla järkiperusteita Tampereellakin, kuten varmaan vasta-argumenttejakin.

----------


## sebastin

Oleellista Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä ei ole aika joka menee erilaisiin portaisiin ja hisseihin, vaan miten liikutellaan 1,2 miljoonaa ihmistä. Valtaosa joukkoliikennematkoista tehdään edelleen busseilla. Näiden bussireittien muuttaminen raitiolinjoiksi ei tule missään tapauksessa olemaan kannattava. On vääristeltyä sanoa ettei pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikenteen asemien läheisyydessä asu ketään koska tilanne on päinvastainen. Lisäksi kaupunkisuunnittelussa ja kaavoituksessa on selkeästi otettu suunta, missä rakennetaan radan viereen sekä täydennysrakennetaan vähän joka aseman ympäristössä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kollille pari kommenttia:
- Haet vertailukohdat nyt pääosin Tamperetta moninkertaisesti suuremmista kaupungeista (Wien, Frankfurt).
- Schottentor on liittymäasema metroon, joka on korvannut maanpäällisiä silmukoita sekä läpiajavia linjojan Schottentor Wikipediassa saksaksi
- Strasbourgissa on yksi tunneliasema, joka on tarvittu rautatieaseman alituksen vuoksi.
- Useimmissa Euroopan tunneliratikkakaupungeissa päätavoite ratikan tunneloinnissa on ollut maanpinnan vapauttaminen autoille ja autoliikenteen nopeuttaminen. Ks. esim. tämä lähde Wienistä
- Monissa tunnelointikaupungeissa, Wien ja Helsinki erityisen selvinä esimerkkeinä, ei maanpäällisen liikenteen sujuvuuteen ole haluttu satsata.

----------


## Jykke

> Oleellista Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä ei ole aika joka menee erilaisiin portaisiin ja hisseihin, vaan miten liikutellaan 1,2 miljoonaa ihmistä.


Ja eikö samaa ihmismäärää mukamas pysty hoitamaan hyvin haaroittuvalla ja kattavalla ratikkaverkostolla? 




> Valtaosa joukkoliikennematkoista tehdään edelleen busseilla. Näiden bussireittien muuttaminen raitiolinjoiksi ei tule missään tapauksessa olemaan kannattava.


Tarkoitatko tässä nyt joitain tiettyjä bussilinjoja? Esim. liityntäbussilinjoja, keskustaan kulkevia linjoja vai seutulinjoja? Ei todellakaan kaikkia tarvitse/kannata muuttaa raitioteiksi, mutta esimerkiksi linja 550 olisi jo tällä hetkellä kannattava tapaus muuttaa raitiotieksi, eikä vasta 20 vuoden kuluttua. 

Tampereella tulisi uusien raiteiden puolesta pyrkiä siihen, että ratikat korvaisivat nykyisiin lähiöihin kulkevia runkolinjoja. Esim. Hervannassa 23, 30, 39. Lentävässäniemessä 16 ja Tesomalla 26 ja 19.   




> On vääristeltyä sanoa ettei pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikenteen asemien läheisyydessä asu ketään koska tilanne on päinvastainen.


Toki asemien ympäristössä on asutusta, mutta itse olen siinä käsityksessä että valtaosa matkustajista tulee silti asemalle liityntäliikenteellä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kalliimpia kuin syvällä maan alla kulkeva tunneli asemineen päivineen? Ja sinunkin tunnelihankeessasi on oltava eritasoisia risteyksiä. Esim: Keskustorilta haarautuessa Kalevaan ja Hatanpäälle.


Ei tarvitse olla eri tasoisia. Pyynikintorilta lähtevistä ratikoista joka toinen voisi mennä Koskikeskuksen "kellarin" kautta ja joka toinen jatkaisi suoraan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Menepä sekuntikellon kanssa katsomaan. Samoin suosittelen mittaamaan sekuntikellolla, pitkäänkö matka esim. Helsingin metroasemien laituritasolta kadulle kestää.


Olen kulkenut hisseillä ja liukuportailla sen verran, etten näe tarpeellisena mittailla niitä sekuntikellolla.




> On aika yksinkertaista oivaltaa, että ihmiset pitävät enemmän siitä, että näkevät ulos ja voivat katsoa ihmisiä, rakennuksia, liikkeitä ja elämää sekä kulloinkin vallitsevan sää- ja valaistustilan kuin katsovat tunnelin betoni- tai kallioseinämää.


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Lähellä vilistävä kallionseinä antaa vaikutelman nopeudesta ja nopeus on aina miellyttävää. Budapestin metrokin ajeli varmaan satasta kapeassa tunnelissa ja vaikka se seinämä ei kovin selvästi näkynytkään, niin tosi miellyttävä nopeuden tunne siellä tuli.

Sitäpaitsi Tampereen ratikkatunnelissa matka-ajat jäisivät kovin lyhyiksi.




> Liikennekäyttäytymisen kannalta liikenneympäristön miellyttävyyden vaikutus ei ole mitenkään merkityksetön. Kävelyn ja pyöräilyn osalta tiedetään hyvin selkeästi, että ihmiset suostuvat kulkemaan etäisyydessä ja ajassa pidempiä matkoja miellyttävässä ympäristössä kuin epämiellyttävässä. Oma arvioni on, että joukkoliikenteen osalta asia on täsmälleen samoin.


Miksi sitten Rantaväylän tunnelia suunnitellaan, jos autoilijoiden odotetaan karttavan sitä ?




> Tällä foorumilla ei toki vallitse tästä asiasta yksimielisyyttä.


Ei niin. Minä olen ainoa tunnelin kannattaja.





> Bussi pintaradalla ei ole sama asia kuin raitiovaunu pintaradalla. On tietysti selvää, että bussi maan päällä houkuttelee enemmän matkustajia kuin vastaava bussiyhteys tunnelissa


Minä olisin sitten varmaankin tunnelibussin ainoa matkustaja, edellyttäen, että bussi ajelisi vähintään 100 km/h:n matkanopeudella.




> Pintaliikenteessä raitiovaunulla on busseihin verrattuna oleellisia etuja:
> - Suurempi matkanopeus (paremmat etuudet, suurempi kiihtyvyys, optimoitu infrastruktuuri)


Ei ainakaan keskustassa. Tampereen keskustassa on 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus, jota sitäkin ollaan laskemassa 30:iin.




> - Suurempi matkustusmukavuus


Matkustusmukavuus on sitä parempi, mitä suurempi on nopeus, edellyttäen, että kyyti on suht tasaista. Vrt IC-juna.




> Tunneleista on hyötyä vain silloin kun ne tarjoavat oleellisesti paremman palvelutason (nopeus ja kapasiteetti) kuin pintarata.


Nopeus ja kapasiteetti korreloivat toistensa kanssa. Mitä suurempi nopeus, sitä suurempi määrä henkilökilometrejä tunnissa.




> Kapasiteetin osalta on selvää, että pintaratkaisun kapasiteetti riittää lähivuosina 300 - 400 000 asukkaan Tampereelle. Ainoa argumentti tunnelin puolesta voisi olla nopeus. Kun olen verrannut käytännössä pinta- ja tunneliratkaisuja Tampereen kokoisilla seuduilla, tiedän, että tunneli on matkustajan kannalta hitaampi.


Ei minullakaan ole mitään muuta syytä puolustaa tunnelia, kuin nopeus. Sekin tulee kahta kautta. Varsinaisen ajonopeuden lisäksi siitä, että tunneli voi oikaista siellä, missä katuratikka joutuu kiertelemään katuja pitkin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Joukkoliikenteen matkan nopeuden osalta muutama asia:
- Joukkoliikenteen matkanopeuden ratkaisevat pysäkkitiheys, pysäkkiaika, ylimääräiset viiveet, kiihtyvyys ja huippunopeus tässä järjestyksessä.
- Matkustajan kannalta ratkaisevaa on matkavaiva lähtöpaikasta määräpaikkaan huomioiden  matka-ajan ja odotusajan lisäksi kävelymatkat ja muut siirtymät pysäkille, odotus- ja matkustusmukavuus ym. tekijät.

Eri tekijöiden merkityksestä voidaan ja on syytäkin keskustella. Osa niistä on myös hyvin arvostuspohjaisia.

Joukkoliikenteen matkanopeus kaupungissa on yleensä noin 20-30 km/h kun huippunopeus on 40-60 km/h, keskustalinjoilla joskus alle, pikalinjoilla (esimerkiksi Helsingin metro) joskus yli.




> Olen kulkenut hisseillä ja liukuportailla sen verran, etten näe tarpeellisena mittailla niitä sekuntikellolla.


Kun verrataan objektiivisesti matkaan kuluvaa aikaa, on syytä tarvittaessa käyttää sekuntikelloa. Muistan vain, miten on monta kertaa joutunut eri keskusteluissa sekä virallisissa että epävirallisissa yhteyksissä selvittämään ajanottoon perustuen, miten paljon aikaa esim. pysähdyksiin kuluu.

Ei ole myöskään kovin tasapuolista, että asialle a) väitetään todellista pidempi aika, ja asialle b) todellista lyhyempi aika ilman että väitteille on perustetta. Tässä esim a) on liikennevalojen aika ja b) hissien ja liukuportaiden aika.




> Lähellä vilistävä kallionseinä antaa vaikutelman nopeudesta ja nopeus on aina miellyttävää. Budapestin metrokin ajeli varmaan satasta kapeassa tunnelissa ja vaikka se seinämä ei kovin selvästi näkynytkään, niin tosi miellyttävä nopeuden tunne siellä tuli.


Tämä on sinänsä mielenkiintoinen puoli asiaan. Metroissa, kun ei ole oikeaa kiintopistettä, tulee virheellinen vaikutelma nopeudesta. Itse luulin 6-7 vuotiaana ensi kerran Tukholman (5/1981) ja Helsingin metroilla (1982) ajeltuani, että metrolla siirrytään paikasta toiseen ilman että aikaa kuluu. (Tämä ei ole vitsi).

Tarkoittanet Budapestin Földalatti - metrolinjaa 1. Sen huippunopeus on 60 km/h.
Wikipedia 
Linjapituus on 4,4 km ja linjalla 11 asemaa päätteet mukaanlukien eli pysäkkiväli on 440 m.
Linjan matkanopeus ei näillä parametreillä voi olla kuin 25-30 km/h pysäkkiajasta ja käytettävästä kiihtyvyydestä riippuen. Todennäköisesti pikemminkin 20-25 km/h.




> Miksi sitten Rantaväylän tunnelia suunnitellaan, jos autoilijoiden odotetaan karttavan sitä ?


Autoilun motiiveja on paljon muitakin kuin ajoympäristön mukavuus. Rantaväylä nykyisellään on epäilemättä tunnelia miellyttävämpi elämys. Sen sijaan tunneli voi olla esim. nopeampi tai sitten sujuvampi jos liikenne kasvaa autoistamisen seurauksena. Rantaväylän tunnelin tärkein motiivi on kuitenkin Tampellan Näsijärven rannan rakentaminen. Rantaväylän tunnelin osalta siis on arvioitu, että muut hyödyt ylittävät tunnelin haitan autoilulle elämyksenä.

Samaan tapaan voidaan arvioida, että esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen matka-ajan lyheneminen tunnelin ansiosta korvaa sen 

Tämä pitää vain osata arvioida mahdollisimman objektiivisin perustein. Tällöin on mm. tiedettävä oikea kokonaismatka-aika lähtöpaikasta määräpaikkaan. Siinä tarvitaan mm. sekuntikelloa.




> Nopeus ja kapasiteetti korreloivat toistensa kanssa.


Itse asiassa eivät korreloi. Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti on vuorotiheys kertaa yksikkökapasiteetti. Jos linjanopeus on korkeampi, se vähentää liikenteeseen tarvittavan kaluston määrää ja yhden yksikön tuottama kilometrimäärä lisääntyy. 
Tämä menee esim. näin:

Kuusi 200 matkustajan raitiovaunua tunnissa tuottaa aina 1200 matkustajan kapasiteetin.
Jos matkanopeus on 20 km/h, 10 km pitkän linjan liikennöintiin tällä vuorovälillä tarvitaan 6 vauinua. Jos 30 km/h, 4 vaunua. Jos linja kuljettaa 1200 matkustajaa / h ja kukin matkustaja tekee keskimäärin 3 km matkan, molemmissa tapauksissa syntyy 3600 matkustajakm, mutta toisessa tapauksessa yksi vaunu tuottaa 600 matkustajakm tunnissa ja toisessa 900.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuo raitiotievaraus kulkee kuitenkin koko matkan puistokadun keskellä olevalla ajokaistallaan, missä sitä ei muu liikenne häiritse.


Asemakaavan mukaan ratikka kulkee myös puistokadun reunalla ja 1. vaiheessa kadunvarsipysäköintiin osoitettavalla alueella, kuitenkin omalla kaistallaan/väylällään koko Vuoreksen puistokadun matkalta.




> Ainakin Särkijärven pohjoispuolella on hyvin tilaa rakentaa radan varteen asuinalueita. Lahdesjärveltä rata voisi kulkea vaikkapa Hatanpään valtaväylän kautta, jonka eteläpäästä löytyy Rantaperkiön asuinalue.


Vuoreksen OYK:ssa on varattu asutukseen rajattu määrä alueita Lahdespohjan yritysalueen ja Särkijärven mökkirantojen välissä.




> Särkijärven sillan kautta linja voidaan toki keskustasta rakentaa. Linjan varrelle ei vaan satu muuta merkittävää asutusta. Linjan pituus on tässä tapauksessa reilut 10 km ja asukaspotentiaali aivan liian pieni. Tehotonta rahankäyttöä.


Ei välttämättä suuria asuinalueita, mutta sitäkin suurempia työpaikka-alueita:
Lakalaiva-Lahdesjärvi-Lahdespohjan suuralue. Lakalaivaan on tulossa keskustamainen aluekeskus ja Lahdesjärvelle mm. Ikea.




> Esmes Tampereen ja Nokian välinen lähijunaliikenne voitaisiin aloittaa vaikka heti VRn 3,2 m leveällä kalustolla, jos vain tahtoa riittää. Syöttöliikenne voitaisiin hoitaa pikkubusseilla. Tampereen ja Lempäälän välille joku onkin jo ehdottanut kolmatta raidetta k.o. osuuden ruuhkaisuuden vuoksi, joten sen toteutuminen vie enemmän aikaa.


"Joku" eli mm. RHK, Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymä jne... Lempäälän, Tampeeen ja Nokian välistä lähijunaliikennettä rajoittaa ratakapasiteetin (Lielahti-Nokia vain yksi raide, sitäkin enemmän tavarajunaliikennettä) lisäksi lainsäädäntö: kunnat eivät ole toimivaltaisia viranomaisia tilaamaan junaliikennettä ilman liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön lupaa. Pikkubusseilla tapahtuva syöttöliikenne on epätaloudellista ja hankalaa, parempi johtaa syrjäisiltä alueilta matkustajat suoraan moottoritietä ja Nokiantietä sekä Lempääläntietä Tampereelle ja tarjota optiona vaihto Nokian ja Lempäälän asemilla.




> Se Tampereelta Orivedelle kulkeva kiskobussi saisi jo nyt pysähtyä ainakin Jankassa ja Vehmaisissa. Ei se parin laiturin teko teknisesti niin vaikeaa ole.


Olen samaa mieltä. Ongelmana on vain, että vuoroja on kovin vähän ja VR on nihkeä lippuyhteistyön suhteen. Joten Messukylästä/Jankasta ja Vehmaisista/Holvastista matkustajia ei tule, ellei ole mahdollista käyttää Tampereen joukkoliikenteen matkakorttia.

Investointina Vehmaisten ja Messukylän seisakkeet vanhojen asemien kohdilla edellyttävät yli-/alikulkua, joka toisaalta parantaisi yhteyksiä Messukylästä Jankaan ja Vehmaisista Leinolaan.




> Miksei tässä Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeessa voisi edetä askeleittain? Eli ensin rakennettaisiin raitiotie Hervannasta keskustaan asti. Sitten kun ja jos tulee tarve laajentaa, jatketaan sitä keskustan läpi Pispalaan ja Nokialle/Ylöjärveen


TASE 2025-projektin suosituksen mukaan 2015 olisi ratikkarata valmis keskustasta Hervannan kautta Vuorekseen ja 2020 lännestä Lentävänniemeen. Ja oletettavasti ratikkarata avataan ensin vetonaulaksi Amurista Särkänniemen kupeesta Rautatieasemalle kesällä 2013.  :Wink:  




> Ei intetä. Vain minä intän ja olen edelleen sitä mieltä. Olen kuitenkin täysin yksin tuon mielipiteeni kanssa, joten toteutumispelkoa ei ole.


Et viitsisi inttää, se on hedelmätöntä ja ajanhukkaa. Onneksi toteutumispelkoa ei ole ja hyvä että myönnät sen. :P




> Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että ratikan pitäisi kulkea omalla väylällään ja keskustassa se tarkoittaa tunnelia. Mitä sitten, jos se vähän enemmän maksaa ? 10 vuoden kuluttua sitä ei muista enää kukaan.


Ratikka voi kulkea omalla väylällään maan pinnalla. Mikään pakko ei ole sallia autoliikennettä, ei edes bussiliikennettä keskustassa raitiokiskoilla, vaikka reitti kulkisi Hämeenkatua.

Jos tunneli maksaa sen 50 milliä enemmän kuin pintaratkaisu tarjoamatta mitään hyötyä, alenee hankkeen H/K-suhde. Ja se on poliittisesti vaikeampi perustella. Eli tunnelin vaatiminen saattaa dumpata koko raitiotiehankkeen.




> No joo. Ehkä se sitten onnistuu, mutta kalliita ovat ratikan ja RHKn risteysvaihteetkin.
> Samoin ratikoiden pitäisi ottaa aina huomioon VRn liikenne. Siinä sitä sitten odoteltaisiin aina 5-10 min.


Vaihteet eivät ole mainittavan kalliita, varsinkaan verrattuna eritasoratkaisuihin. Sitä paitsi suunnitelmissa on raitiotielle omat kaupunkirataraiteet, vaikka reitti olisi Pispalassa rautatien maastokäytävässä. Korkeintaan ratikkain lisäksi kiskoille ohjattaisiin lähijunat ja poikkeustilanteissa muutakin liikennettä.





> Haara pitäisi tehdä jo Keskustorin alle, jotta sen reitti olisi mahdollisimman suora Koskikeskukseen. Ei katulinjauksia pitkin, vaan suoraan.


Mikä siinä Koskarin kellarissa on niin perhanan erikoista, että sinne pitää päästä Keskupuoli minuuttia nopeammin Keskustorin alta kuin pintaratkaisussa? 





> Ratikkaa tai bussia on kyllä mukava odottaa ulkona kesäisessä auringonpaisteessa. Marraskuisessa räntäsateessa, talven pakkasissa tai vesisateessa maanalaiset metroasemat, Helsingin rautatieaseman tapaiset kunnolliset katetut alueet tai vaikka Kampin terminaali ovat paljon mukavampaa ympäristöä.


Katettu maanpäällinen puolilämmin lasipömpeli ratikkapysäkkinä tulee luola-asemaa huomattavasti halvemmaksi. Ja matkustajille turvallisemmaksi ja viihtyisämmäksi (luolassa asustelee kaiken maailman hörhöjä usein, kuten myös rautatieasemalla)




> Olen kulkenut hisseillä ja liukuportailla sen verran, etten näe tarpeellisena mittailla niitä sekuntikellolla.
> 
> Ei pidä paikkaansa. Lähellä vilistävä kallionseinä antaa vaikutelman nopeudesta ja nopeus on aina miellyttävää. Budapestin metrokin ajeli varmaan satasta kapeassa tunnelissa ja vaikka se seinämä ei kovin selvästi näkynytkään, niin tosi miellyttävä nopeuden tunne siellä tuli.


Valitettavasti molemmissa tapauksissa taitaa olla kyse psykologisesta vaikutelmasta: kun juna viistää seinän vierestä, nopeus tuntuu "ainakin sataselta", vaikka oikeasti mentäisiinkin vain viittä-kuuttakymppiä, mikä on kaupunkimaisella asemavälillä (max 1 km) realistinen maksiminopeus. Liikennevaloissa taas kiireessä (esim bussiin juostessa) se puoli minuuttia tuntuu puolelta ikuisuudelta. Mutta otapa vaikka lehti esiin ja ala lukea, niin ehdit ehkä ensimmäisen kappaleen loppuun kun vihreät syttyvät.




> Minä olisin sitten varmaankin tunnelibussin ainoa matkustaja, edellyttäen, että bussi ajelisi vähintään 100 km/h:n matkanopeudella.


Todennäköisesti. Minä en ainakaan uskaltautuisi kyytiin! :O 




> Ei ainakaan keskustassa. Tampereen keskustassa on 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus, jota sitäkin ollaan laskemassa 30:iin.


Keskustamaisella pysäkkitiheydellä aivan riittävä.




> tunneli voi oikaista siellä, missä katuratikka joutuu kiertelemään katuja pitkin.


Vain jos tunneli on kymmenien metrien syvyydessä (=kellarien ja kosken alapuolella). Ja noin syvältä matka maan pinnalle ottaa 2-3 minuuttia (Helsingin kokemuksella)

----------


## sebastin

Turussa, jos raitioliikenne joskus näkee aamun ekat lähdöt, on keskustaratkaisu sopivin torin alla, josta muutamien korttelien jälkeen pintaan. Esimerkiksi Porton se kaupunki Portugalissa jota muutama taho kovin nostaa pintaan Suomalaisten kaupunkien, jopa pääkaupunkiseudun raidejoukkoliikennemalliksi, olisi juuri Porton tyylinen ratkaisu Tampereelle ja Turkuun. Turussa ehdottomasti ainoa ratkaisu on torin alle. Tampereella Hämeenkadulle jokseenkin mahtuu ratikat, mutta tunnelointi keskusydinalueella kuten Turussa on perusteltua.

----------


## Jykke

> Ei tarvitse olla eri tasoisia. Pyynikintorilta lähtevistä ratikoista joka toinen voisi mennä Koskikeskuksen "kellarin" kautta ja joka toinen jatkaisi suoraan.


Et nyt ymmärtänyt mitä tarkoitin. Sanoit aikaisemmassa viestissäsi että ratikoiden ja RHK:n risteysvaihteet ovat kalliita. Tällä tarkoitit kaiketi raitiotien ja rautatien yhdistymäkohtaa. Samanlainen eritasossa oleva raideristeys pitää olla sinunkin tunneliversiossa ja vielä kokonaan maan alla. Juuri se risteys mistä joka toinen ratikka lähtee Kalevaan ja joka toinen Koskikeskukseen. Kääntyminen Keskustorin suunnasta etelähaaralle on helppoa: vaihteen kautta vaan. Mutta etelän haaralta Keskustorille tultaessa joutuisi rata sukeltamaan Kalevan haaran kiskojen alitse, sillä en usko että nykyisin ankarien turvallisuuskriteerien johdosta sallittaisiin tunnelissa tällainen vilkas samassa tasossa oleva raideristeys. Sama tapaus jos raitiotie liittyisi rautatiehen, nin uskoisin että siinäkin meneteltäisiin samoin, elikkä toinen raide tunnelissa/sillalla radan alitse. Amurin liittymäkohdassa, jos sellaiseen ratkaisuun päädytään että hyödynnetään raiutatietä Lentäväänniemeen mennessä, käytetään luultavammin edelleen tunnelia rautatielle liittymisessä.

----------


## kemkim

> Katettu maanpäällinen puolilämmin lasipömpeli ratikkapysäkkinä tulee luola-asemaa huomattavasti halvemmaksi. Ja matkustajille turvallisemmaksi ja viihtyisämmäksi (luolassa asustelee kaiken maailman hörhöjä usein, kuten myös rautatieasemalla)


Halvemmaksi ja huonommaksi. Lasipömpelistä kun ei pääse muualle lämpimässä, vaan olisi pistäydyttävä ulkokautta. Tunneliasemalta voidaan johtaa lämpimiä kävely-yhteyksiä vaikka miten moneen paikkaan, kuten vaikkapa Rautatientorin metroasemalla on tehty. Hörhöt johtuvat huonosta sosiaalipolitiikasta, ei heillä ole muutakaan paikkaa missä olla kuin julkiset tilat. Syyt tulisi korjata, eikä keskittyä seurauksiin (=kuinka saada hörhöt muualle), sillä silloin samat ihmiset ovat vain siirtyneet muualle ongelmaksi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tarkoittanet Budapestin Földalatti - metrolinjaa 1. Sen huippunopeus on 60 km/h.
> Wikipedia 
> Linjapituus on 4,4 km ja linjalla 11 asemaa päätteet mukaanlukien eli pysäkkiväli on 440 m.
> Linjan matkanopeus ei näillä parametreillä voi olla kuin 25-30 km/h pysäkkiajasta ja käytettävästä kiihtyvyydestä riippuen. Todennäköisesti pikemminkin 20-25 km/h.


Ei se ollut linja n:o 1. Se meni tonavan alitse Budan puolelle. Se Tonavan alitus oli se pisin yhtäjaksoinen osuus.




> Eri tekijöiden merkityksestä voidaan ja on syytäkin keskustella. Osa niistä on myös hyvin arvostuspohjaisia.
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen matkanopeus kaupungissa on yleensä noin 20-30 km/h kun huippunopeus on 40-60 km/h, keskustalinjoilla joskus alle, pikalinjoilla (esimerkiksi Helsingin metro) joskus yli.


Juu just. Sen tähden ajelenkin Hervannan ja Leinolan väliä mieluummin henkilöautolla. Tunnin ja 15 minuutin matkaan menee n. 10 minuuttia. Moottoritiellä ajelen siten, että mittari näyttää 110. Rajoitus on 100.




> Joukkoliikenteen matkanopeus kaupungissa on yleensä noin 20-30 km/h kun huippunopeus on 40-60 km/h, keskustalinjoilla joskus alle, pikalinjoilla (esimerkiksi Helsingin metro) joskus yli.


Siksi käytän kaupunkien välisillä matkoilla junaa. Tampereen ja Turun välillä "Siperian susi" vetää 140 km/h. Tampereen ja Helsingin väliä ajetaan max. 160 km/h. 200 km:n matka kestää 2 tuntia. Eikös se ole lähellä satasen keskivauhtia ?
Tuota 20-30 km/h tuntivauhtia pääsee polkupyörälläkin.




> Tarkoittanet Budapestin Földalatti - metrolinjaa 1. Sen huippunopeus on 60 km/h.
> Wikipedia 
> Linjapituus on 4,4 km ja linjalla 11 asemaa päätteet mukaanlukien eli pysäkkiväli on 440 m.
> Linjan matkanopeus ei näillä parametreillä voi olla kuin 25-30 km/h pysäkkiajasta ja käytettävästä kiihtyvyydestä riippuen. Todennäköisesti pikemminkin 20-25 km/h.


Ei se muistaakseni ollut se linja 1. Se Meni Tonavan ali Budan puolelle. Se 1. oli se ensimmäinen rakennettu. Niitä oli muistaakseni punainen, keltainen ja vihreä linja. Kävin siellä vuonna 1989, joten en muista tarkkaan kaikkia yksityiskohtia.
Budapestin metro oli muuten manner-Euroopan ensimmäinen. Se linja 1.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ei se ollut linja n:o 1. Se meni tonavan alitse Budan puolelle.


Budapestin linjat 2 ja 3 ovat neuvostoliittolaisten normien mukaan tehtyjä syvämetroja.
Niillä pysäkkiväli on n. 1 km ja huippunopeus 70 km/h, jolla matkanopeus lienee n. 30-40 km/h luokkaa. Siirtymäaika syvältä ylös on kyllä tällaisessa jo aika pitkä.

Näitä neuvostometroja täydentää yleensä maan tasossa raitiotie- ja johdinautoverkko, koska pysäkkiväli on pitkä.




> Sen tähden ajelenkin Hervannan ja Leinolan väliä mieluummin henkilöautolla.


Tunneli Tampereen keskustassa ei lyhentäisi tällä yhteydellä matka-aikaa mainittavasti. Päin vastoin, tunnelin hinnalla voitaisiin tehdä esim. ratikkahaara Tays-Leinola.




> Tampereen ja Helsingin väliä ajetaan max. 160 km/h. 200 km:n matka kestää 2 tuntia. Eikös se ole lähellä satasen keskivauhtia


Tästä nyt pitäisi huomata:
a) Keskinopeus on matka-aika pysähdyksineen jaettuna ajalla
b) On mahdotonta päästä Tampereen seudun sisäisillä linjoilla samoihin matkanopeuksiin kuin Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tunneli Tampereen keskustassa ei lyhentäisi tällä yhteydellä matka-aikaa mainittavasti. Päin vastoin, tunnelin hinnalla voitaisiin tehdä esim. ratikkahaara Tays-Leinola.


En täysin ymmärrä, miksi tuon hinnan takia aina vouhotetaan. Ratikkaan sijoitetut rahat eivät katoa mihinkään avaruuteen, vaan kiertävät yhteiskunnassa. Ne palautuvat 100%sesti yhteiskunnalle ALV:eina ja muina veroina.
Paljonko Helsingin ensimmäisen metrotunnelin rakentamiseen kuluneet rahat verottavat tämän päivän helsinkiläisiä ?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> En täysin ymmärrä, miksi tuon hinnan takia aina vouhotetaan. Ratikkaan sijoitetut rahat eivät katoa mihinkään avaruuteen, vaan kiertävät yhteiskunnassa. Ne palautuvat 100%sesti yhteiskunnalle ALV:eina ja muina veroina.


Valtion ja kunnan investointivarat ovat aina rajalliset, eivät rajattomat. Niitä on aina käytettävä mahdollisimman tehokkaasti.

Kuten edellä totesin, Tampereen raitiotien keskustatunneli maksaa vähintään 100 M enemmän kuin laadukas pintaratkaisu. 

Keskustelussa ei ole osoitettu mitään merkittävää hyötyä tunnelista. Nopeushyöty on arvioitu ainoaksi mahdolliseksi hyödyksi, ja sekin on varmasti varsin pieni ottaen huomioon sen pysäkkitiheyden, joka Tampereen keskustassa myös tunnelivaihtoehdossa tarvitaan.

100 M:llä saadaan 10 - 20 km enemmän pikaraitiotietä Tampereen seudulle, esimerkiksi 2-4 lähiöhaaraa enemmän. Tällöin hyödyt pikaraitiotiestä ovat niiden 2-4 lähiöhaaran verran suuremmat ja pikaraitiotiestä koituvat suorat ja välilliset taloudelliset hyödyt Tampereen seudun kuntien ja valtion taloudelle suuremmat. Esimerkiksi kiinteistöjen arvo ja kiinteistöverotulot ja kaupunkikehittämistulot nousevat 2-4 lähiössä verrattuna tunnelivaihtoehtoon.

Tunneli on perusteltu vain jos sen hyödyt ovat sen lisähintaa suuremmat.

----------


## JSL

Muistellaanpa Kekkosen aikaa. UKK piti talouden kunnossa rakentamalla teitä ja rautateitä pitkin Suomea. Ihmisillä oli töitä ja liikenneyhteydet paranivat. Kyllä valtiolla on rahaa, sitä vaan ei haluta käyttää niin, että ihmiset työllistyisivät ja voisivat hyvin, kun ei ole enää pelkoa työläisten vallankumouksesta johdettuna itänaapurista. Rahaa tänne saataisiin valtionyhtiöitä myymällä, veroja korottamalla ja lainaa ottamalla. Nykytyöttömyys ei olisi tullut kuuloonkaan niinä aikoina.

----------


## Ertsu

> Keskustelussa ei ole osoitettu mitään merkittävää hyötyä tunnelista. Nopeushyöty on arvioitu ainoaksi mahdolliseksi hyödyksi, ja sekin on varmasti varsin pieni ottaen huomioon sen pysäkkitiheyden, joka Tampereen keskustassa myös tunnelivaihtoehdossa tarvitaan.


Tunneliratikan pysäkkitiheys olisi tietysti sellainen, että n. joka toinen bussipysäkki jäisi pois.
Maanalaisia seisakkeita olisivat Pyynikintori, Tuulensuu ja seuraavana Keskustori.
Keskustorilta jatkaisi kaksi haaraa. 1. haaran seuraava seisake olisi Koskipuisto, jonka jälkeen Rautatieasema.

2. haaran seuraava Keskustorista olisi Koskikeskuksen/Ilves -hotellin "kellari". Siitä seuraava L-autoasema, jossa se voisi olla jo maan pinnalla.

Mitä sen tunnelin hyötyihin tulee, niin se nopeushyöty onkin ainoa, jos ei oteta huomioon sitä, että matkustajien ei tarvitse odotella ratikkaa räntäsateessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneliratikan pysäkkitiheys olisi tietysti sellainen, että n. joka toinen bussipysäkki jäisi pois.


Nopeushyöty muuttuu tällä tavalla negatiiviseksi, koska käveleminen on huomattavasti hitaampaa kuin matkustaminen vaunussa.

Siksi toiseksi mikä peruste tällaiselle ajattelulle on? Merkittäväähän on joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso. Ratkaisu, joka johtaa palvelutason heikkenemiseen on tietenkin huono. Ja erityisen huono, kun se on lisäksi kaikella tavalla kalliimpi kuin hyvä ratkaisu.




> Mitä sen tunnelin hyötyihin tulee, niin se nopeushyöty onkin ainoa, jos ei oteta huomioon sitä, että matkustajien ei tarvitse odotella ratikkaa räntäsateessa.


Matkustajat eivät odota nykyään bussejakaan sateessa, koska pysäkeillä on katokset. Sen sijaan tunneliratkaisussa matkustajat joutuvat sateen sattuessa kävelemään pitkiä matkoja sateessa.

Tunneliratkaisu on myös ympäristön kannalta haitallinen. Helsingissä metroasemien ja varikon ylläpito kuluttavat energiaa ja tuottavat CO2-päästöjä saman verran kuin metrojunien ajo. Nämä on tosin jätetty kaikissa tarkasteluissa huomiotta, mutta HKL:n ympäristöraportit kertovat tämän asian.

Ympäristöraportin tietojen perusteella voi verrata molempia Helsingissä toimivia raskasraideratkaisuja. Metron ja VR Oy:n junat kuluttavat energiaa saman verran, mutta asemien ylläpito vain noin 2,5 % siitä mitä metrossa. Tämää kuvaa maanalaisten ja pinta-asemien eroa. Maantasoiset ratikkapysäkit, jossa ei tarvita tasonvaihtoa ja rullaportaiden ja hissien sekä niiden huonetilojen energiankulutusta, ovat tietenkin vielä parempia.

Tunneliratkaisuja on tehty pääasiassa siksi, ettei parempia ole voitu tehdä. Oikeissa suurkaupungeissa liikenteen kysyntä ylittää katuverkon välityskyvyn millä hyvänsä keinolla laskettuna. Silloin on pakko valita kallis ja palvelutasoltaan huono eritasoratkaisu. Syyt siihen, että myöhemmin ovat pikkukaupungit ryhtyneet rakentamaan tunneleita, ovat autoilun suosiminen ja suurkaupunkien apinoiminen.

Totean kuitenkin tässä, että Euroopan ensimmäisen mannerkaupungin maanalaisen rakentamisen perustelu Budapestissä oli kaupunkikuvallinen. Tosin tämä perustelu on tyystin unohtunut. Asemien sisäänkäyntien kauniit rakennukset on hävitetty ja puistokatu on täytetty autoilla. Nykyään kaupunkikuvaa kohennetaan maanpäällisellä raitioliikenteellä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Maanalaisia seisakkeita olisivat Pyynikintori, Tuulensuu ja seuraavana Keskustori. Keskustorilta jatkaisi kaksi haaraa. 1. haaran seuraava seisake olisi Koskipuisto, jonka jälkeen Rautatieasema.


Matka Pyynikintorilta rautatieasemalle on n. 1,6 km. Keskimääräinen asemavälisi olisi siis 400 metriä. Jos junasi kiihtyvyys ja hidastuvuus olisi 1,0 m/s^2, ehtisi se kiihdyttää jopa 72 km/h nopeuteen ennen jarrutuksen alkamista.

Tällöin kokonaisaika pysäkkivälillä olisi n. 40 sekuntia, eli matka Pyynikintorilta rautatieasemalle pysähdyksineen (sovitaan 20 s) veisi 220 sekuntia. Jos taas raitiovaunu ajaisi välin 40 km/h huippunopeudella eli kadulla, aikaa kuluisi n. 67 s pysäkkiväliä kohti eli yhteensä 328 sekuntia. Tunnelisi säästäisi siis 108 sekuntia, eli pyöreästi 2 minuuttia. 2 minuutissa ehdit nousta liukuportaat ja ehkäpä kävellä n. 50-80 metrin päähän.

Toivottavasti tästä ymmärrät, että tunnelista välttämättä seuraa runsas palvelutason karsinta, koska pysäkkiväliä on pakko pidentää, jotta tunnelista olisi jotain hyötyä. Voit siis unohtaa tunnelistasi Tuulensuun ja Koskipuiston asemat.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kolme havaintoa:
1. Täsmälleen sama linja voidaan tehdä suoraviivaisesti myös maan pinnalla Pirkankatua, Hämeenkatua ja Hatanpään valtatietä pitkin - eli oleellisia linjaushyötyjä ei ole
2. Pysäkkiväli on noilla pysäkeillä enintään noin 400 m. Tällaisella pysäkkivälillä ei ole käytännössä mahdollista käyttää yli 50 km/h huippunopeutta, ja yli 30-40 km/h huippunopeudesta ei ole käytännön hyötyä. Pysäkkiväliä kohden hyöty yli 40 km/h huippunopeudesta on 2-4 sekuntia riippuen kiihtyvyydestä. 4-5 pysäkkivälillä tunnelin nopeushyöty olisi siis enintään tasoa 8-20 sekuntia.
3. Ehdotuksesi tarkoittaa 7 maanalaista pysäkkiä. Nykyvaatimukset täyttävän maanalaisen aseman kustannus on Länsimetron kustannusarvion mukaan n. 35-45 M, jossa on toki mm. automaation kustannuksia. Kuitenkin puhutaan summasta noin 7 x 20 - 30 M pelkistä asemista. Eli noin 140 - 200 M maanalaisiin asemiin. Pintapysäkin kustannukset ovat tässä lähes marginaaliset, Helsingin nykyisten ratikkapysäkkien tasoinen maksaa ehkä 150 - 200 000  / pysäkkipari.

----------


## Ertsu

> Nopeushyöty muuttuu tällä tavalla negatiiviseksi, koska käveleminen on huomattavasti hitaampaa kuin matkustaminen vaunussa.


Tarkoitin, että bussit kulkisivat edelleen. Kaikissa metrokaupungeissa on myös busseja. Myös Helsingissä.




> Siksi toiseksi mikä peruste tällaiselle ajattelulle on? Merkittäväähän on joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso. Ratkaisu, joka johtaa palvelutason heikkenemiseen on tietenkin huono. Ja erityisen huono, kun se on lisäksi kaikella tavalla kalliimpi kuin hyvä ratkaisu.


Nopeus on nimenomaan sitä palvelutasoa. Jos bussilla tai katuratikalla pääsee 20-30 km/h keskivauhtia, niin samaa vauhtia pääsee polkupyörälläkin

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Elmo, laskelmaasi on tullut johonkin laskuvirhe. Pysäkkien välinen aika on 40 km/h nopeudella 47 s ja 72 km/h nopeudella 40 s. Pysäkkiväliä kohden säästyy siis 7 s eli koko matkalla 28 s.
Tämä on siis teoreettinen maksimi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kolme havaintoa:
> 1. Täsmälleen sama linja voidaan tehdä suoraviivaisesti myös maan pinnalla Pirkankatua, Hämeenkatua ja Hatanpään valtatietä pitkin - eli oleellisia linjaushyötyjä ei ole


Et siis ole nähnyt sitä S-mutkaa Pirkankadun ja Hämeenkadun välillä Hämeenpuistossa. Sitä paikkaa kutsutaan Tuulensuuksi. Ratikka voisi tulla suoraan Aleksanterin kirkon alta Tuulensuuhun. No annetaan sen verran periksi, että Pyynikintorin seisake voisi olla maanpinnalla. Siitä se sitten sukeltaisi talojen alle ja alittaisi m.m. Aleksanterin kirkon.

Voit katsoa myös kartasta, minkälainen linjaushyöty tulee, kun tunneli tehdään Keskustorilta suoraan Koskikeskuksen alle. Matka lyhenee n. kolmanneksella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tarkoitin, että bussit kulkisivat edelleen.


Ilmeisesti myös samoilla reiteillä? 




> Jos bussilla tai katuratikalla pääsee 20-30 km/h keskivauhtia, niin samaa vauhtia pääsee polkupyörälläkin


Tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen sisällä polkupyörä on nopein kulkuväline. Hauska, että huomasit nyt.

Perusinhottavuus on tämä: Kaupungissa auto on polkupyörää tai joukkoliikennettä nopeampi vain jos sille on järjestetty etuisuudet, Tampereella esimerkiksi Rantaväylä tai Vt 9 kehätie. Nämä taas eivät oikein sovi yhteen tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen kanssa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Matka lyhenee n. kolmanneksella.


Itse sain Tampereen karttapalvelusta samasta pisteestä samaan pisteeseen Hämeenkadun ja Hatanpään valtatien kautta verrattuna suoraan viivaan matkaeroksi n. 10%.

Haaroitus suoraan Keskustorilta edellyttäisi maanalaisia eritasojärjestelyitä. Myös ne pidentävät matkaa. Lisäksi tässä tuli jo esille, miten paljon maanalaiset asemat maksavat.




> Et siis ole nähnyt (...)


Tunnen Tampereen hyvin ja tiedän olosuhteet. Tuulensuun S-mutka ei tosiasiassa merkittävästi pidennä matkaa tai hidasta kulkua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitin, että bussit kulkisivat edelleen. Kaikissa metrokaupungeissa on myös busseja. Myös Helsingissä.


Mutta raitiovaunukaupungissa niitä ei tarvita. Busseja tarvitaan tunnelikaupungeissa juuri siksi, että pintaliikennettä kalliimpi tunneliverkko ei voi palvella yhtä laajasti kuin pintaliikenne. Raitiovaunu voi olla pintaliikennettä, joka ei busseja tuekseen tarvitse.

Usein kehumani Praha on erinomainen esimerkki. Siellä ei ole keskustassa bussiliikennettä. Sitä ei tarvita, koska raitiotiet hoitavat kaiken pintaliikenteen. Prahassa on toki myös metro, koska Neuvostoliitto sinne sellaisen ideologisista syistä halusi. Prahassa ei kuitenkaan luovuttu hyvin toimivasta raitiotiestä, vaikka 1960-luvun ideologian mukaan metrotunnelit tekevät raitiotien tarpeettomaksi  tosin bussit muuttuvat silloin entistä tarpeellisemmiksi.




> Nopeus on nimenomaan sitä palvelutasoa. Jos bussilla tai katuratikalla pääsee 20-30 km/h keskivauhtia, niin samaa vauhtia pääsee polkupyörälläkin


Tämä on osin totta sikäli, että nopeus on hyväksi, jos siitä on etua eli jos se lyhentää matka-aikaa. Mutta se ei tee sitä silloin, kun tilalle tulee kävelyä tai vaihtaminen bussiin.

Meillä on vuosikymmenet ajateltu myös liian yksinkertaisesti, ettei joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso ole mitään muuta kuin matka-aika. Tosiasiassa palvelutaso koostuu monista laadullisista tekijöistä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Mielestäni tämä keskustelu hiukan junnaa väärän asian tiimoilla.
Tunnelille on omat perustelunsa ja pintaratkaisulle omansa. Pitkällä aikavälillä on vaikea sanoa kumpi on oikea ratkaisu. Jos esim halutaan Rautatientori-tyyppinen ratkaisu ja saadaan maksajaksi jonkin kiinteistösijoitusfirma, voi tunneli olla ok. Vastaavasti voidaan tehdä todella leveät ja tilavat laiturit.

Jos alueen läpi menee vain 1-2 linjaa riittää toki yksi raidepari, kuten muuallakin ja se mahtuu hyvin Hämeenkadulle. Kyse onkin sitten tilankäytön priorisoinnista ja siitä kuinka paljon autoille halutaan tai joudutaan antamaan tilaa. Ratikkaratkaisu tuskin vähentää autoilua kovinkaan paljoa, tarvitaan verkosto ja sen syntyminen on Tampereelle todella kaukana.

Sen sijaan, että mennään nyt takapuoli edellä puuhun ja pohditaan tunnelia, olisi mielesätäni paljon tärkeämpää pohtia miten katuraitiotiehanke etenee, lobata päättäjiä ja pitää asiaa esillä. Minulle itselleni ei ole esimerkiksi selvinnyt milloin asiasta tehdään poliittinen päätös, tänä syksynäkö?

Toisekseen vetovastuu on Tampereella, jonka täytyy olla aktiivinen valtion suuntaan, kuten pk-seutukin on omissa asioissaan. Itse en ole selvillä siitä, mikä hankkeen kannatus on. Pahimmassa tapauksessa ei ole edes tarvetta pohtia tuleeko rata tunneliin vai maan päälle kun ei ole tule koko rataa...

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämä on osin totta sikäli, että nopeus on hyväksi, jos siitä on etua eli jos se lyhentää matka-aikaa. Mutta se ei tee sitä silloin, kun tilalle tulee kävelyä tai vaihtaminen bussiin.


Tampereella joutuu jo nyt vaihtamaan bussia keskustassa, menit lähes mihin tahansa. Toiseksi Koskipuistossa on verrattain pitkät kävelymatkat toisen bussin pysäkille.




> Meillä on vuosikymmenet ajateltu myös liian yksinkertaisesti, ettei joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso ole mitään muuta kuin matka-aika. Tosiasiassa palvelutaso koostuu monista laadullisista tekijöistä.


Eikä se muuta olekaan. Kaukojunissa on vessat ja ravintolavaunu, mutta kaupunkiratikalta  ei sellaisia voi vaatia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tunneli Tampereen keskustassa ei lyhentäisi tällä yhteydellä matka-aikaa mainittavasti. Päin vastoin, tunnelin hinnalla voitaisiin tehdä esim. ratikkahaara Tays-Leinola.


Varmaan voisikin, mutta TAYS-Leinola ratikkalinjan rakentaminen ei sulje pois myös tunnelin rakentamista keskustaan. Tottakai TAYSista pitäisikin jatkaa johonkin suuntaan pintaratikkana. Samoin Pyynikintorilta länteen. Itse asiassa tunneli voisikin nousta pintaan jossain Sampolan-Kalevan kirkon paikkeilla, josta jatkettaisiin Teiskontietä TAYSin ja TAMKin välissä sijaitsevalle Kuntokadulle. Siitä olisi lyhyt kävelymatka noihin molempiin.

Mitä tulee siihen eritasoliittymän tarpeeseen ratikkatunnelissa, niin sellaista ei tarvita. Vain haaroitus Keskustorilla riittää.

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereella joutuu jo nyt vaihtamaan bussia keskustassa, menit lähes mihin tahansa. Toiseksi Koskipuistossa on verrattain pitkät kävelymatkat toisen bussin pysäkille.


 Kaikkia linjoja ei voi luonnollisestikkaan änkeä yhteen isoon linjaan, joten vaihdot pitää saada mahdollisimman käteviksi. Pysäkit mahdollisimman lähellä toisiaan, mieluiten saman pysäkin ääressä ja synkronoidut vaihdot. Keskustorin maanalaiselta pysäkiltä kuluu tuplasti se aika mikä kuluu kävellessä ratikan maanpäälliseltä bussipysäkille. Koskipuiston pysäkeillä on jouduttu luonnollisesti hajauttamaan busseja eri kohtiin, sillä linjoja on niin paljon, mutta omasta mielestäni kävelymatka Hatanpään pysäkiltä Hämeenkadun pysäkille ei ole mikään pitkä matka. 




> Mitä tulee siihen eritasoliittymän tarpeeseen ratikkatunnelissa, niin sellaista ei tarvita. Vain haaroitus Keskustorilla riittää.


 Tunnelissasi ei tarvitse myöskään olla valoja, seinien viimeistelyä ja hätäpoistumisteitä. Sellaiset vaan kun vaaditaan nykyisin. Itse en tiedä yhtään vastaavaa raideristeystä joka olisi tunnelissa. Oliko sellaisia kenties Budapestissa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmo, laskelmaasi on tullut johonkin laskuvirhe. Pysäkkien välinen aika on 40 km/h nopeudella 47 s ja 72 km/h nopeudella 40 s. Pysäkkiväliä kohden säästyy siis 7 s eli koko matkalla 28 s.


Niinpäs olikin. Olin laskenut pysäkkiajan kahteen kertaan mukaan. Ihmettelinkin vähän, kun en uskonut hyödyn millään olevan edes noin suuri.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse en tiedä yhtään vastaavaa raideristeystä joka olisi tunnelissa.


Tuskin sillä tunnelilla varsinaisesti on merkitystä, koska junaliikenteessähän junia ajetaan muutenkin "sokeasti" opastinten perusteella (lukuunottamatta raitioteitä pinnalla pienillä nopeuksilla). Käytännössä mikäli junaliikenne aikataulutetaan oikein, voisi liikenne sujua parin minuutin vuorovälillä (4 min haaroilla) aivan hyvin. Tällöin risteävillä junilla olisi kahden minuutin aikaikkuna kulkea vaihteesta. Ja Tampereella tuskin tarvittaisiin edes 2 minuutin vuoroväliä, jolloin joustavuus kasvaa. Kovin monta risteystä ei voi kuitenkaan tehdä, koska ne on vaikeaa synkronoida keskenään. Yhden haaran junien pitäisi aina kohdata raideristeyksen kohdalla tai sen läheisyydessä, jotta haarojen junat tahdistuvat yhteisellä osuudella oikein.

Mutta tunnelissa on aivan turhaa tehdä samantasoista vaihdetta, koska siinä ei säästetä merkittävästi tunnelia, ainakaan kalliotunnelissa, jossa kummallekin kulkusuunnalle on oma putkensa. Siksi liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta vaihde kannattaa tehdä eritasoiseksi. Raideristeys ehkä tulisi kysymykseen silloin, kun paikka on muuten hankala esimerkiksi ruhjeiden takia.

----------


## kouvo

Oli ratikka sitten tunnelissa tai ei, niin on hintalappu hankkeelle Tampereen tapauksessa vähintään +100M. Raideliikenteen kehittämisen pää kannattaisi Tampereen seudulla avata toteuttamalla lähijunalinja Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä(-Toijala). 10 miljoonalla eurolla saataisiin varmaankin infra kuntoon n. 20 seisakkeen linjaa varten. (Muistelisin että Oriveden ja Kolhon uudet seisakkeet maksoivat yhteensä n. 200 000 .)

Noin puolen tunnin vuoroväli ainakin aamuisin ja iltapäivisin voisi olla sopiva. VR:n pullikoinnista huolimatta luulisi mahtuvan radalle (vrt. Kerava-Riihimäki väli). Nokian yksiraiteisellakin osuudella Porin henkilöjunia kulkee niin harvakseltaan, että tuskin sielläkään päässä mitään ylitsepääsemättömiä ongelmia olisi. Tavaraliikenteestä en osaa sanoa, mutta eiköhän sekin puoli ole täysin järjesteltävissä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> TAYS-Leinola ratikkalinjan rakentaminen ei sulje pois myös tunnelin rakentamista keskustaan.


Et nyt ymmärtänyt asiaani. Kyse on siitä, että noin 100-200 M käyttäminen keskustan tunneliin, josta esitetyt hyödyt on tässä keskustelussa osoitettu olemattomiksi, tarkoittaa sitä, että kyseiset 100-200 M ovat pois raitiotien haaroittamisesta edelleen.

Karkeasti ottaen, esimerkiksi:
200 M:llä saa 100 M hintaisen keskustatunnelin ja 10-20 km pintaraitiotietä tai 20-40 km pintaraitiotietä. Tunnelin jättäminen pois tarkoittaa sitä, että raitiotietä saadaan ensi vaiheessa noin kaksi kertaa laajemmalle alueelle.




> 10 miljoonalla eurolla saataisiin varmaankin infra kuntoon n. 20 seisakkeen linjaa varten. (...)
> Noin puolen tunnin vuoroväli ainakin aamuisin ja iltapäivisin voisi olla sopiva.


Tässä ketjussa nyt toisaalta keskustellaan Tampereen pikaraitiotiestä. 
Paikallisjuna ei palvele samaa liikennetarvetta, vaikka se varmasti olisi hyödyllinen.

Paikallisjuna ei synny ihan pelkillä pysäkki-investoinneilla. Tarvitaan kuitenkin selviä kapasiteettilisäyksiä, käytännössä todennäköisesti kaksoisraideosuuksia sekä esim. Toijalan kolmioraide.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tunnelissasi ei tarvitse myöskään olla valoja, seinien viimeistelyä ja hätäpoistumisteitä. Sellaiset vaan kun vaaditaan nykyisin. Itse en tiedä yhtään vastaavaa raideristeystä joka olisi tunnelissa. Oliko sellaisia kenties Budapestissa?


Ei muistaakseni ollut. Siellä oli kolme metrolinjaa ja kahdella oli eritasoristeys, jossa sai vaihtaa toiseen junaan. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että Tampereella sellaista tarvittaisiin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tuskin sillä tunnelilla varsinaisesti on merkitystä, koska junaliikenteessähän junia ajetaan muutenkin "sokeasti" opastinten perusteella (lukuunottamatta raitioteitä pinnalla pienillä nopeuksilla). Käytännössä mikäli junaliikenne aikataulutetaan oikein, voisi liikenne sujua parin minuutin vuorovälillä (4 min haaroilla) aivan hyvin. Tällöin risteävillä junilla olisi kahden minuutin aikaikkuna kulkea vaihteesta. Ja Tampereella tuskin tarvittaisiin edes 2 minuutin vuoroväliä, jolloin joustavuus kasvaa. Kovin monta risteystä ei voi kuitenkaan tehdä, koska ne on vaikeaa synkronoida keskenään. Yhden haaran junien pitäisi aina kohdata raideristeyksen kohdalla tai sen läheisyydessä, jotta haarojen junat tahdistuvat yhteisellä osuudella oikein.
> 
> Mutta tunnelissa on aivan turhaa tehdä samantasoista vaihdetta, koska siinä ei säästetä merkittävästi tunnelia, ainakaan kalliotunnelissa, jossa kummallekin kulkusuunnalle on oma putkensa. Siksi liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta vaihde kannattaa tehdä eritasoiseksi. Raideristeys ehkä tulisi kysymykseen silloin, kun paikka on muuten hankala esimerkiksi ruhjeiden takia.


En täysin ymmärtänyt tuota viestiäsi. Miksi molemmille kulkusuunnille pitää olla oma putkensa ? Miksi eri tasoissa. Eihän tuossa nyt sen kummempaa tarvita kuin junien vaihteissakaan. Junien kiskotkin haarautuvat n.s. vaihteiden avulla. Toiset junat lähtevät Helsinkiin ja toiset Jyväskylään. Ei se, että kiskot ovat tunnelissa, muuta tilannetta miksikään.

----------


## Jykke

> Oli ratikka sitten tunnelissa tai ei, niin on hintalappu hankkeelle Tampereen tapauksessa vähintään +100M.


TASE-2025 sivustolla oleva tiivistelmä valoittaa asiaa tarkemmin:  http://www.tase2025.fi/julkaisut/TASE_tiivistelma.pdf 

Raitiotie Vuoreksesta Lentäväänniemeen maksaa 182 miljoonaa euroa. 




> Raideliikenteen kehittämisen pää kannattaisi Tampereen seudulla avata toteuttamalla lähijunalinja Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä(-Toijala). 10 miljoonalla eurolla saataisiin varmaankin infra kuntoon n. 20 seisakkeen linjaa varten.


 Lähijunaliikenteen aloittaminen Nokia-Lempäälä akselilla maksaisi 183 miljoonaa euroa. Tästä summasta 168 miljoonaa menee asemajärjestelyihin ja lisäraiteisiin ja itse asemakustannukset ovat 15 miljoonaa. Uusia lähijunien seisakkeita tulisi neljätoista kappaletta (mitä tiivistelmän kartasta laskin). 

Itsekkin olen ehdottomasti sitä mieltä että jos ja (aivan varmasti) kun lähijunaliikenne alkaa, tulisi se jo heti alkajaiseksi ulottaa Toijalaan. Nykyisessä suunnitelmassahan lähijunat kääntyisivät Lempäälässä. Toijalassa olisi hyvät vaihtoyhteydet Turun ja Helsingin suunnan kaukojuniin ja uskoisi Toijalan kokoisesta kaupunginosasta riittävän työmatkalaisia Tampereelle. Muistaakseni Toijalan raiteelta yksi ei lähtenyt kuin muutama juna päivässä, joten lähijunat voisivat käyttää sitä.  




> Noin puolen tunnin vuoroväli ainakin aamuisin ja iltapäivisin voisi olla sopiva.


Lähijunien vuorovälksi on suunniteltu päiväsaikaan 30 min. ja ruuhka-aikoina 20 min.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi molemmille kulkusuunnille pitää olla oma putkensa?


En ole asiaan erityisesti perehtynyt, mutta näin tehdään käytännössä jokaisessa nykyään rakennettavassa metrossa. Epäilisin syyksi jo halvempaa hintaa, koska leveän holvin tekeminen lienee kalliimpaa kuin kahden kapean. Ja esimerkiksi tulipalotilanteessa on hyödyllistä, että tulipalo rajautuu vain toiseen tunneliin ja toista voidaan käyttää pelastautumistienä. Maan pinnallahan voidaan evakuoida sivulle.




> Miksi eri tasoissa. Eihän tuossa nyt sen kummempaa tarvita kuin junien vaihteissakaan.


Kuten yritin selittää, tunnelissa täytyy joka tapauksessa porata radalle reikä, jolloin eritason poraaminen ei merkittävästi lisää tunnelimetrejä. Maan pinnalla tilanne on toinen, koska eritasoristeykset vaativat sillan tai kaukalon tekoa. Koska kustannusero on pieni, mutta hyötynä saadaan häiriötön risteävä liikenne, kannattaa joka tapauksessa tehdä eritasoristeys.




> Ei se, että kiskot ovat tunnelissa, muuta tilannetta miksikään.


Jospa lukisit viestini ajatuksella uudestaan, niin ehkä huomaisit, että sanoin jo siinä, ettei se liikennöintiperiaatteita muutakaan miksikään. Mutta se muuttaa sen, että maan pinnalla eritasoristeys on suhteessa paljon kalliimpi, kun maan alla kustannusero on paljon pienempi: tunnelin poraaminen maksaa joka tapauksessa turkasen paljon, ja säästetäänpä vielä yhden raideristeyksen hinta ja ylläpito sekä siihen liittyvien opastimien. Ja lisäksi vielä se häiriöiden vähentyminen.

----------


## Ertsu

> En ole asiaan erityisesti perehtynyt, mutta näin tehdään käytännössä jokaisessa nykyään rakennettavassa metrossa. Epäilisin syyksi jo halvempaa hintaa, koska leveän holvin tekeminen lienee kalliimpaa kuin kahden kapean. Ja esimerkiksi tulipalotilanteessa on hyödyllistä, että tulipalo rajautuu vain toiseen tunneliin ja toista voidaan käyttää pelastautumistienä. Maan pinnallahan voidaan evakuoida sivulle.


Sillä periaatteellakos se Rantaväylän tunnelikin tehdään ?






> Kuten yritin selittää, tunnelissa täytyy joka tapauksessa porata radalle reikä, jolloin eritason poraaminen ei merkittävästi lisää tunnelimetrejä. Maan pinnalla tilanne on toinen, koska eritasoristeykset vaativat sillan tai kaukalon tekoa. Koska kustannusero on pieni, mutta hyötynä saadaan häiriötön risteävä liikenne, kannattaa joka tapauksessa tehdä eritasoristeys.


Eritasoliittymä vaatisi myös matkustajilta junan vaihtoa. Tasoliittymä ei sellaista vaadi, paitsi, jos haluaa päästä esim. Hatanpäältä TAYSiin.






> tunnelin poraaminen maksaa joka tapauksessa turkasen paljon, ja säästetäänpä vielä yhden raideristeyksen hinta ja ylläpito sekä siihen liittyvien opastimien. Ja lisäksi vielä se häiriöiden vähentyminen.


Tunnelin poraaminen ei näytä maksavan mitään, päätellen turhasta Rantaväylän tunnelihankkeesta. Jos kerran turhillekin tunneleille on varaa, niin miksei sitten tarpeellisille ?

----------


## Kolli

Itse utelen täällä kun en vielä saanut vastausta kysymykseeni, että

a) Mitä Tampereen ratikasta on todella _päätetty_ 
(Taseen suositusratkaisun tiedän)

b)Milloin asiasta mahdollisesti päätetään (kval, khal, LVM:n tuki)
b1) Onko LVM sitoutunut 30% tukeen? (selonteko ei ole kovin tarkka)

c)Mikä on projektin nykytila?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tiivistäisin tähän väliin vielä, että tämän säikeen keskustelu on kovin hedelmätöntä, kun pitää kiistellä siitä, millä periaatteilla metro-/raitiotietunneleita voidaan rakentaa, kun toinen osapuoli esittää lähinnä omia veikkauksiaan, mutta asiasta on paljonkin faktaa saatavilla.

Tampereen pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmissa on jo esitetty kustannusarvio tunnelista, eikä ole mitään syytä epäillä, että arvio olisi ainakaan alakanttiin. Lisäksi länsimetrosta on tarkkoja suunnitelmia, ja olisi vaikea epäillä, että hankkeessa ei olisi tehty juuri sellaisia ratkaisuja kuin on tarpeellista, ainakaan itse radan ja tunnelin rakentamisen osalta (esim. automatisointi voidaan jättää kustannuksista pois). Minkään "halpistunnelin" rakentaminen Tampereelle (tai minnekään muuallekaan) ei siis vain ole mahdollista. Mikko Laaksonen kertoi jo viestissään, millaisia kustannusarvioita voi käyttää alustavissa arvioissa ja vaihtoehtojen vertailussa.

Asioista on hyvä keskustella, mutta faktoihin kannattaisi silti paneutua ja välttää hedelmätöntä inttämistä. Maanalaisen raideliikenteen kustannustason saa kyseenalaistaa, mutta silloin on parempi olla hyvät perusteet siihen, miksi ammattilaiset konsultit ovat laskeneet kustannukset ja määrittäneet suunnitteluperiaatteet päin honkia. Ei ole eduksi Tampereen raideliikennehankkeille, jos puolustaviakin mielipiteitä esitetään vailla mitään todellisuuspohjaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> c)Mikä on projektin nykytila?


Vastaan vain tuohon viimeiseen helpoimpaan kysymykseen. Se on haudattu kaikessa hiljaisuudessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sillä periaatteellakos se Rantaväylän tunnelikin tehdään ?


En ole tunnelin suunnitelmiin perehtynyt, mutta ei Suomessa rakenneta myöskään sellaisia maantietunneleita, joissa vastaantulevat suunnat kulkisivat samassa putkessa. Esimerkkejä, joita tiedän, ovat Helsinki-Turku-moottoritie ja Vuosaaren sataman maantiet. Maantieliikenteessähän syykin on ilmeinen: tunneli olisi huonoin mahdollinen paikka nokkakolareille.

Poikkeuksena Kehä II:n tunneli, jolle tehdään toinen tunneli vasta, kun tietä jatketaan (jos jatketaan) eteenpäin. Nykyään tunneli on vain kaksikaistainen.

En ole Karkuvuoren tunnelista pitkään aikaan ajanut, joten muistini pätkii, mutta muistaakseni siinäkin on kaksi reikää.




> Eritasoliittymä vaatisi myös matkustajilta junan vaihtoa.


Mitä ihmettä tällä tarkoitat? Miksi ihmeessä? Eritasoinen rautatievaihde tarkoittaa vain sitä, että aseman jälkeen vastaantulevan raiteen poikki kulkeva raide sukeltaa syvemmälle ja raiteen alitettuaan takaisin pintaa kohti.




> Tunnelin poraaminen ei näytä maksavan mitään, päätellen turhasta Rantaväylän tunnelihankkeesta. Jos kerran turhillekin tunneleille on varaa, niin miksei sitten tarpeellisille ?


Miten tämä liittyi mitenkään siihen, minkä osan viestiäni lainasit?

----------


## Ertsu

> Maanalaisen raideliikenteen kustannustason saa kyseenalaistaa, mutta silloin on parempi olla hyvät perusteet siihen, miksi ammattilaiset konsultit ovat laskeneet kustannukset ja määrittäneet suunnitteluperiaatteet päin honkia.


En ole kyseenalaistanut maanalaisen liikenteen kustannustasoa. Sillä vain ei ole mitään merkitystä. Rahat eivät katoa avaruuteen, vaan jäävät kiertämään maan pinnalle.

Toinen kysymys kuuluu, miksi pitää rakentaa turha Rantaväylän tunneli, kun senkin rahan olisi voinut käyttää tarpeelliseen ratikkatunneliin ?

----------


## Ertsu

> En ole Karkuvuoren tunnelista pitkään aikaan ajanut, joten muistini pätkii, mutta muistaakseni siinäkin on kaksi reikää.


On siinä kaksi reikää. Reiät ovat vain sen verran leveitä, että kaksisuuntainen ratikkaliikenne mahtuisi kulkemaan yhdessä reiässä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rahat eivät katoa avaruuteen, vaan jäävät kiertämään maan pinnalle.


Suosittelen perehtymistä kansantaloustieteen perusteisiin, koska niistä melko nopeasti selviää, että tuo on kaukana totuudesta. Elämme niukkuustaloudessa (ei liity pihistelyyn), jossa resurssit ovat _aina_ enemmän tai vähemmän rajalliset. Yhteiskunta joutuu maksamaan korvausta työntekijöille ja raaka-aineiden valmistajille, kun se tekee jotain, ja yhteiskunnan sen jäseniltään perimät rahat ovat kierrosta pois ja verotus luo tehokkuustappioita. Yhteiskunta ei siis voi investoida rajattomasti. Raha kyllä kiertää ikuisesti, mutta se vain kuvaa jotain resurssia, jonka tuottaminen ei hoidu ilman vaivaa. Täydellisessä utopiakommunismissakin, jossa rahaa ei olisi, niukkana resurssina olisi aina työntekijöiden ajankäyttö. Ajan voi aina käyttää paremminkin kuin turhia hankkeita tehden.

Jos yhteiskunnalla oikeasti olisi rajattomasti investointiresursseja, miksi investointeja kuitenkin budjetoidaan useammalle vuodelle eikä vain aloiteta kaikkia saman tien?




> Toinen kysymys kuuluu, miksi pitää rakentaa turha Rantaväylän tunneli, kun senkin rahan olisi voinut käyttää tarpeelliseen ratikkatunneliin?


Poliittiset päättäjät eivät ole erehtymättömiä, ja monesti kyse on siitä, mitä halutaan priorisoida. Se on kuitenkin täysin oman keskustelunsa aihe. Tässä ketjussa kuitenkin lähtökohtana on se, että halutaan tarjota mahdollisimman parasta joukkoliikennepalvelua eikä myöskään subventoida rakennusteollisuutta.

----------


## Jykke

> Vastaan vain tuohon viimeiseen helpoimpaan kysymykseen. Se on haudattu kaikessa hiljaisuudessa.


Tämä on väärää tietoa. Tampereen raideliikenteen suunnittelua ei ole lopetettu, vai tarkoitatko kenties entistä rataverkkoa hyödyntävää suunnitelmaa? 

Ainoa varma asia minkä TASE:en sivuilta tämän hetkiseen tilanteeseen tiedän on se, että tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä pitäisi saada aikaiseksi vuoteen 2025 ulottuva liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisohjelma ja 4-5 lähivuoden kehittämistä ohjaava aiesopimus. Suosituksen mukaan raitiotien toteutus tulee ajankohtaiseksi 2010 vuoden jälkeen.




> Lähijunaliikenteen aloittaminen Nokia-Lempäälä akselilla maksaisi 183 miljoonaa euroa. Tästä summasta 168 miljoonaa menee asemajärjestelyihin ja lisäraiteisiin ja itse asemakustannukset ovat 15 miljoonaa. Uusia lähijunien seisakkeita tulisi neljätoista kappaletta (mitä tiivistelmän kartasta laskin).


Syynättyäni tarkemmin tietoja huomasin, että tuo 15 miljoonaa käsittää tarkalleen vain Tampereen ja Lempäälän väliset asemat. Elikkä noin seitsemän asemaa (jälleen kartasta laskettuna).

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä Tampereen ratikasta on todella _päätetty_


Tampereen (samoin kuin Turun) ratikkahankkeet roikkuvat käsittääkseni vielä täysin ilmassa. Rakennettavaa linjausta ei ole valittu ja aina kun aiheesta tehdään uusia selvityksiä, muuttuvat linjaukset radikaalisti (ihan lähtien siitä, mitä kaupunginosia tai jopa kuntia palvellaan). Samoin on täysin auki, haluavatko Tampere (ja Turku) edes rakentaa raitiotietä.

Tässä vaiheessa on nyt tietysti oikea hetki keskustella siitä, millaisia ratkaisuja tehdään, kun mitään ei ole vielä lyöty lukkoon. Jotta hankkeet etenisivät, olisi kuitenkin tärkeää, että kaupungit tekisivät periaatepäätöksen raitiotien rakentamisesta ja tavoiteaikataulusta. Sitten pitää päättää, mille linjaukselle raitiotie halutaan ensimmäiseksi rakentaa. Näiden päätösten jälkeen olisi konkreettinen hanke, jota voitaisiin viedä eteenpäin ja johon valtio voisi osallistua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Se on haudattu kaikessa hiljaisuudessa.


Väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Tampereen raideliikenne on TASE2025 - väliraporttien julkaisun jälkeen mm. otettu mukaan valtioneuvoston liikennepoliitiseen selontekoon, joka käy ilmi vaikka foorumia selaamalla. Selonteko on parhaillaan eduskunnan käsittelyssä. Tällä hetkellä uusia selvityksiä pikaraitiotiestä vain ei ole juuri työn alla. 

Pyytäisin Ertsua lopettamaan paikkansapitämättömän tiedon levittämisen faktana sekä spekulaation ja faktan sekoittamisen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Pyytäisin Ertsua lopettamaan paikkansapitämättömän tiedon levittämisen faktana sekä spekulaation ja faktan sekoittamisen.


http://www.tampere.fi/projekti/raideliikenne/index.htm

"Ajankohtaista:
Raideliikenteen suunnittelu ei ole aktiivisessa vaiheessa. Tampereen seudun liikennejärjestelmän kokonaisuutta selvitetään TASE 2025- projektissa." 

Eiköhän tuokin nyt suunnilleen tarkoita, että hanke on haudattu toistaiseksi ?

Toisekseen, minullakin lienee oikeus mielipiteeseen, vaikka se valtavirrasta poikkeaakin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Eiköhän tuokin nyt suunnilleen tarkoita, että hanke on haudattu toistaiseksi?


Ei tietenkään tarkoita. Sehän tarkoittaa vain sitä, että raideliikenteen suunnittelu ei juuri nyt ole käynnissä. Tällä hetkellä käynnissä ovat erilaiset TASE2025 jatkotyöt. Kun seudun kokonaispakka on käsissä ja eduskunta käsitellyt liikennepoliittisen selonteon, raideliikenteen selvitystyöt jatkuvat.

Se, että jotakin asiaa ei juuri nyt työstetä, ei tarkoita sitä, että asia on hylätty tai haudattu.

Tiedän tilanteen aivan tarkkaan, koska teen töitä myös Tampereelle.




> Toisekseen, minullakin lienee oikeus mielipiteeseen, vaikka se valtavirrasta poikkeaakin.


En ole kehottanut sinua luopumaan mielipiteestäsi, vaan pyysin, ettet esitä omaa spekulaatiotasi faktana. 

Sinänsä mielipide, että Tampereelle pitää tehdä raitiotie tunneliin, on aivan oikeutettu.
Oma mielipiteeni on, että Tampereelle tulisi tehdä pintaraitiotie, on mielipiteitä, että Tampereelle ei tarvita raitiotietä.

Keskustelu näiden eri mielipiteiden valinnasta tulisi kuitenkin ensisijaisesti käydä faktojen pohjalta eikä esittämällä omaa spekulaatiota faktana. Spekulaatiota on esimerkiksi se, että Tampereella ei tarvitse noudattaa tunnelien turvallisuussääntöjä tai investoinnin kustannuksia voitaisiin alentaa 50%, tai nopeus tunnelissa olisi fysiikan lakeja nopeampi.

Itse olen esittänyt ketjussa myös omia, tosin kokemuksiin perustuvia, spekulaatioitani kuten arvion pintaliikenteen vetovoimaisuudesta tunneliliikenteeseen verrattuna tai sen, miten tunnelissa nopeus arvioidaan todellista korkeammaksi. Olen kuitenkin pyrkinyt toteamaan, että nämä ovat omia arvioitani.

----------


## Kolli

Kiitoksia kaikille tiedoista, nyt olen paremmin kartalla. Puhutaan siis hankkeesta, joka on vielä hyvin epävarma ja josta ei ole päätöstä.

Kuka tai ketkä vastustavat Tampereella eniten ratikkaa?Onko asiasta tietoa?

Tällaisen löysin:

http://www.paunu.fi/pdf/raportti.pdf

Vielä tähän "fakta"-keskusteluun sellainen lisäys, että tällä palstalla on kait esitetty faktana, että kasiratikka on nopeampi kurvista Ruoholahteen kuin metro. Vaikka ratikka tulisi heti ja metroa joutuisi odottamaan, niin näin ei ole takuulla, vaikka päämääränä olisi kasin päättäri ja metrolta joutuisi kävelemään sinne vielä. Joten siis faktansa kullakin.

----------


## sebastin

Mielestäni Tampereella on vähän sellainen asenne että mitä sitä turhaan, kun kerta maksaakin. Jos ei ole rikki niin ei kannata korjata.

Tampereen joukkoliikenteen toimivuudesta voi olla tietysti montaa mieltä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Spekulaatiota on esimerkiksi se, että Tampereella ei tarvitse noudattaa tunnelien turvallisuussääntöjä tai investoinnin kustannuksia voitaisiin alentaa 50%, tai nopeus tunnelissa olisi fysiikan lakeja nopeampi.


No joo. Myönnetään pois, että tunnelien tulee noudattaa rakenteiden turvallisuussääntöjä, jotka eivät ilmeisesti koske vanhoja ratikka/metrotunneleita. Sen sijaan tunneli on omalla väylällään, jossa nopeusrajoitukset ovat jotain muuta kuin kadulla. Sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä fysiikan lakien kanssa. Eiköhän Pariisin metrokin kulje maksimissaan jotain 100 km/h  ?

Se arviointini kustannusten alentamisesta 50%:lla koski vain tunnelin louhintaa, joka pitäisi mielestäni kilpailuttaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sen sijaan tunneli on omalla väylällään, jossa nopeusrajoitukset ovat jotain muuta kuin kadulla. Sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä fysiikan lakien kanssa.


Edellä keskustelussa on käsitelty sitä, miten joukkoliikenteen matkanopeus muodostuu suhteessa pysäkkitiheyteen. Tärkein asia on se, että tietyllä pysäkkitiheydellä on optimaalinen huippunopeus, jota suuremmasta huippunopeudesta ei matka-ajan kannalta ole merkittävää hyötyä. Esim 400 m pysäkkivälillä 40 km/h suuremmasta huippunopeudesta ei ole merkittävää hyötyä.

Tämä johtuu fysiikan laeista. 0,8 - 1,2 m/s2 suurempaa kiihtyvyyttä ja hidastuvuutta ei joukkoliikenteessä voi käyttää, koska suuremmilla kiihtyvyyksillä ja hidastuvuuksilla seisovat matkustajat kaatuvat.






> Eiköhän Pariisin metrokin kulje maksimissaan jotain 100 km/h


Metroista on laajasti tietoa mm. englanninkielisessä wikipediassa ja mainioilla www.urbanrail.net - sivuilla. 

Pariisissa on kaksi eri "metroa", varsinainen metro "Metropolitain" ja paikallisjunaratoihin integroitu RER. Métropolitainin kaluston huippunopeudet ovat 70-80 km/h, mutta suurella osalla verkkoa tällaisia nopeuksia ei voi käyttää. RER-kaluston huippunopeuksia en äkkiseltään löytänyt, ne voivat olla suurempia, koska järjestelmän pysäkkivälitkin ovat tasoa 2-3 km.

Yleensä keskustan alaisissa tunneleissa käytetään lyhyempien pysäkkivälien vuoksi pienempiä huippunopeuksia kuin esikaupunkiradoilla.




> tunnelin louhintaa, joka pitäisi mielestäni kilpailuttaa.


Jos valtio tai kunta tekee hankintoja yksityiseltä, ne täytyy kilpailuttaa. Tietysti tunneliosaamista on vain rajoitetulla joukolla yrityksiä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miksi molemmille kulkusuunnille pitää olla oma putkensa ?


Tunneleille pitää olla omat putkensa evakuoinnin tähden. On kaksi vaihtoehtoa: Joko porataan kaksi kapeampaa tunnelia molemmille kulkusuunnille tai sitten porataan yksi leveä molemmille kulkusuunnille ja yksi kapea evakuointiin. Kaksi kapeampaa tullee halvemmaksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vielä tähän "fakta"-keskusteluun sellainen lisäys, että tällä palstalla on kait esitetty faktana, että kasiratikka on nopeampi kurvista Ruoholahteen kuin metro.


Minä esitin faktana, että kasin ratikka on nopeampi vaihtoehto Ruoholahdesta *Harjuun*, ja nimenomaan tähän suuntaan. Tässä vertailussa matka oli Porkkalankadun bussipysäkiltä Fleminginkadun ja Porvoonkadun risteykseen.

Pahoittelut, jos tekstistäni jäi mielikuva, että matka oli kurvista Ruoholahteen.

En tiedä, miksi näin yleensä kävi siinä kello 15:n ja 16:n aikoihin. Reittiopashan näyttää aivan toista. Mutta kokemus osoitti, että usein pääsin kotiin minuutin pari aiemmin, kun kuljin ratikalla. Ja matka oli huomattavasti miellytävämpi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tunneleille pitää olla omat putkensa juuri evakuoinnin tähden. On kaksi vaihtoehtoa: Joko porataan kaksi kapeampaa tunnelia molemmille kulkusuunnille tai sitten porataan yksi leveä molemmille kulkusuunnille ja yksi kapea evakuointiin. Kaksi kapeampaa tullee halvemmaksi.


Miksei leveän putken toista puoliskoa voi käyttää evakuointiin ? Jos tehdään kaksi kapeaa putkea, niin onhan niistäkin toinen tarkoitettu vastaantulevalle liikenteelle. Päin vastoin.
Matkustajat voisivat kävellä tunneliin juuttuneen ratikan ohi vastaantulevan kiskoilla ja siirtyä sen jälkeen omalle "kaistalle". Kahden putken systeemissähän pitäisi kuitenkin olla yhdystunnelit määrävälein, joiden kautta evakuoitavat voisivat siirtyä tunnelista toiseen.

Toinen tapa olisi rakentaa raiteiden väliin evakuointilaituri. Siis jalkakäytävä.

Toinen, vähäisempi argumentti tunneliratikalle olisi tietysti se, että niitä voisi käyttää myös väestönsuojina, joita keskustassa ei liiemmin ole. Siksi esim Hervannan alusta on lähes täynnä luolia, joita käytetään parkkihalleina rauhan aikana.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miksei leveän putken toista puoliskoa voi käyttää evakuointiin ?


Siksi, että evakuointi saattaa tapahtua esim. tulipalon takia.




> Toinen, vähäisempi argumentti tunneliratikalle olisi tietysti se, että niitä voisi käyttää myös väestönsuojina, joita keskustassa ei liiemmin ole.


Väestönsuojien tarve taitaa koko maassa olla jotakuinkin täytetty eli uusia suojia ei tarvita. Sellaisenaanhan liikennetunnelit ei tietenkään käy väestönsuojiksi, ja järjestely maksaa. Tätähän tosiaan joskus käytetään syynä, mutta tosiasiassa tässä vain rakennetaan kaksi eri asiaa samalla kertaa, jolloin yhteiskulut ovat pienemmät.

Toki, jos nyt tarvittaisiin ja päätettäisiin, että Tampereen keskustaan halutaan iso väestönsuoja, tulisi miettiä, josko raitiotien voisi rakentaa samalla kertaa. Näin ei kuitenkaan varmaan tapahdu.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse utelen täällä kun en vielä saanut vastausta kysymykseeni, että
> 
> a) Mitä Tampereen ratikasta on todella _päätetty_ 
> (Taseen suositusratkaisun tiedän)
> 
> b)Milloin asiasta mahdollisesti päätetään (kval, khal, LVM:n tuki)
> b1) Onko LVM sitoutunut 30% tukeen? (selonteko ei ole kovin tarkka)
> 
> c)Mikä on projektin nykytila?


A) Mitään ei tosiaan ole vielä lukkoon lyöty, muuta kuin joitain asemakaavavarauksia

B) Asiasta päätettäneen seuraavan valtuustokauden aikana.

C) Tulikin jo kokonaisuudessaan aiemmissa viesteissä ilmi.




> Kuka tai ketkä vastustavat Tampereella eniten ratikkaa?Onko asiasta tietoa?


Herra Paunun lisäksi ainakin seuraavat Tampereen kunnalliset päättäjät ovat olleet julkisuudessa pikaraitiotiehanketta vastaan:

Seppo Salminen (sd)Matti Heinivaho (kok)Aila Dündar-Järvinen (kok)
Lisäksi kyselyissä suurin osa kokoomuksen ja sitoutumattomien valtuutetuista ja noin puolet demarivaltuutetuista ovat joko vastustaneet tai olleet varauksellisesti negatiivisella kannalla projektin suhteen, lähinnä vuosina 2004-06 käydyn kuumimman pikaratikkakeskustelun aikaan. 

Tänä syksyn kunnallisvaalien pikaratikkamielipiteet taitavat vielä olla monella auki.

----------


## petteri

Vastustajia siis riittää. Mutta löytyykö Tampereelta merkittävästi kannatusta pikaratikan rakentamiselle? Onko demareiden tai kokoomuksen vahvoissa vaikuttajissa innokkaita ratikan kannattajia?

----------


## Kinmo

> Tänä syksyn kunnallisvaalien pikaratikkamielipiteet taitavat vielä olla monella auki.


En ole minäkään vielä mielipidettäni asian suhteen tehnyt. Mikäli tulen valituksi, aion perehtyä aiheeseen kunnolla ja kuulla eri ihmisten mielipiteitä niin puolesta kuin vastaankin.

----------


## Ertsu

> En ole minäkään vielä mielipidettäni asian suhteen tehnyt. Mikäli tulen valituksi, aion perehtyä aiheeseen kunnolla ja kuulla eri ihmisten mielipiteitä niin puolesta kuin vastaankin.


Sinun pitäisi perehtyä aiheeseen nyt, jonka jälkeen ilmoitat kantasi ja vasta sen jälkeen äänestäjät päättävät valituksi tulemisesi. Oma kanta asioihin pitäisi muodostaa ensin eikä kuunnella, mitä enemmistö haluaa ja kalastella ääniä sieltä, mistä niitä eniten saa.

----------


## sebastin

Olisi mukavaa jos Tampereella kiinnostuneet ottaisivat yhteyttä Maan Ystävien liikennekampanjaan ja ehkä Vihreisiin nuoriin. Politisoikaa aihe.

----------


## Jussi

> Poikkeuksena Kehä II:n tunneli, jolle tehdään toinen tunneli vasta, kun tietä jatketaan (jos jatketaan) eteenpäin. Nykyään tunneli on vain kaksikaistainen.


Itse asiassa Kehä II:n tunneli on koko matkalta 3-4 kaistainen. Ajosuuntien välillä ei tosin ole minkäänlaista kaidetta, ainoastaan sulkuviiva.

----------


## ultrix

> Olisi mukavaa jos Tampereella kiinnostuneet ottaisivat yhteyttä Maan Ystävien liikennekampanjaan ja ehkä Vihreisiin nuoriin. Politisoikaa aihe.


Vihreillä nuorilla ja opiskelijoilla on myös joukkoliikennekampanja.

----------


## sebastin

Joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneet aktiivit Tampereella voisivat hyvinkin olla halukkaita järjestämään esm. paneelikeskustelun aiheesta.

----------


## Ertsu

Näin sitä Helsingissä osataan: 

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...tm=tt-20082008

_"Kehärata alittaa lentokentän alueen kahdeksan kilometrin pituisessa tunnelissa. Aviapoliksen, lentoaseman ja Ruskeasannan asemat ovat metromaisia tunneliasemia."_

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Kehärata alittaa lentokentän alueen kahdeksan kilometrin pituisessa tunnelissa. Aviapoliksen, lentoaseman ja Ruskeasannan asemat ovat metromaisia tunneliasemia."


Ja mistäs luulet, että johtuu, että hanke maksaa 600 miljoonaa euroa?

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja mistäs luulet, että johtuu, että hanke maksaa 600 miljoonaa euroa?


Pitkästä radasta, pitkästä tunneliosuudesta sekä siitä, että tunnelin pitää olla niin iso, että myös IC-junat mahtuvat sinne. Ne asemat pitää ilmeisesti myös mitoittaa kaukojunien pituuksille ?

----------


## Kolli

Kehäradalle ei tule kaukojunia.Se ei ole aikataulullisesti mahdollista. Myös lenkki Vantaankosken kautta on mahdoton.  Kehäradalla on lähes metromainen vuoroväli ja se on tehokas poikittainen yhteys Tikkurilasta Vantaankoskelle. Tikkurilasta on helppo vaihtaa junaa, matka-aika on 8min kentälle. Matalalattiaiseen Flirtiin pääsee hyvin, enää ei tarvitse mennä v61:n kyytiin, jonka ajo-aika on jopa 25min ja joka on usein ruuhkautunut. Ilmastoitu Flirt rules  :Very Happy:

----------


## sebastin

Kehäradasta tehdään hieman hulppeampi kuin mitä esimerkiksi säästöbudjetilla tehdystä Martinlaakson radasta tuli. 

En pitäisi yllättävänä, jos kehäradan lopullinen lasku on pienempi kuin reilu 500 miljoona. On tulossa laskusuhdanne, jopa lamankaltaista. Rakentamisen hintojen ylikuumeneminen on lopussa. Lama-aikana rakentaminen on halvempaa. Säästöjä kertyy myös tiiviistä yhteistyöstä Länsimetron poraamisen kanssa. 

Ratahankkeet tottakai maksavat miljoonia. Ne ovat kuitenkin pieniä rahoja verrattuna esimerkiksi teiden ja moottoriteiden kustannuksiin ja perusparannuksiin.

Suomalaisten yritysten, entisten valtiollisten, seikkailut maailmalla maksavat kansakunnalle kipeästi. Esimerkiksi Stora-Enson Amerikan paperitehtaan tappioilla rakentaisi 6 kehärataa. Soneran Saksasta ostamalla ilmalla puolestaan rakentaisi 8 Länsimetroa. 

hieman offtopic.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- tunnelin pitää olla niin iso, että myös IC-junat mahtuvat sinne. Ne asemat pitää ilmeisesti myös mitoittaa kaukojunien pituuksille ?


Tunnelin läpimitan suurentaminen on kovin pieni kustannus tunnelitöissä, jos ero on vain pari metriä korkeussuunnassa. En nyt jaksa kaivaa ratapiirustuksia, mutta asemat mitoitetaan varmaankin siten, että sinne mahtuu 3 kappaletta 75 metrin pituisia Flirtejä, siis noin 230 metriä. Sama on myös Pisaran asemien mitoittava pituus. Periaatteessa 2 Flirtiä ehkä riittäisi, mutta kasvuvaraa luonnollisesti halutaan, koska sitä on erittäin vaikea järjestää jälkikäteenkään. Laituripituuden louhiminenkaan ei ole asemilla suhteellisen kallista: Länsimetron lyhennetyt asemat säästävät rakennuskustannuksia vain marginaalisesti. Valitettavasti en nyt muista tarkkaan lukuja; epäilisin, että olivat 15 % säästöä ja 1/3 lyhyemmät asemat. Lisäsäästöä saattaisi tulla silloin, jos pienemmällä asemalla riittää kolminkertaiset liukuportaat, kun isommalla tarvittaisiin nelinkertaiset. Joka tapauksessa Kehäradan tunneliasemat eivät ole suhteessa merkittävästi kalliimpia kuin Tampereen pikaratikkatunnelin asemat olisivat.

----------


## Jykke

> Näin sitä Helsingissä osataan: 
> 
> http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...tm=tt-20082008
> 
> _"Kehärata alittaa lentokentän alueen kahdeksan kilometrin pituisessa tunnelissa. Aviapoliksen, lentoaseman ja Ruskeasannan asemat ovat metromaisia tunneliasemia."_


Ja tämäkö perustelee jotenkin Tampereen raitiotietunnelia? Kehäradan tunneliasemilla on aivan samat ongelmat kuin mitä olisi Tampereenkin tunneliasemilla. Hinta ja huonompi palvelutaso. Tuo poikkittaisyhteys Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle oltaisiin voitu toteuttaa halvemmalla pikaratikallakin. Sitten vielä kun saataisiin päärata kulkemaan lentoaseman alitse, niin tilanne  olisi täydellinen.

----------


## Kolli

Älä Jykke unohda terminaali 5-hanketta. Se tulee nykyisen parkkitalo 1:n päälle ja käytännössä siis rautatieasemalta on sinne vain 50m, koska asemaa siirrettiin vielä terminaalille päin. Terminaaliin tulee paljon lähtöselvitystiloja yms, siitä tulee "matkakeskus". RHK:n aseman palvelutaso on siis erittäin hyvä ja täysin kansainvälisten esimerkkien mukainen. Jalat kuivina junasta lentoon, noudattaa AiRail-ideaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja tämäkö perustelee jotenkin Tampereen raitiotietunnelia?


Kyllä se perustelee. Tampereen vetovoimaisuus ja kilpailukyky kärsivät, kun Helsinkiin tehdään tuollaisia hienoja liikenneratkaisuaja. Olemme jäämässä takapajulaksi.



> Kehäradan tunneliasemilla on aivan samat ongelmat kuin mitä olisi Tampereenkin tunneliasemilla.


Eli se, että niillä päästään liian lähelle kohdetta, vai ?? Taksi- ja pikkubussiyrittäjät kärsivät työttömyydestä, kun ihmiset pääsevät lähtöselvitykseen suoraan junasta ?



> Hinta ja huonompi palvelutaso. Tuo poikkittaisyhteys Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle oltaisiin voitu toteuttaa halvemmalla pikaratikallakin.


Jolloin ihmiset saisivat kävellä puoli kilometriä pikaratikan seisakkeelta painavine matkatavaroineen ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä se perustelee. Tampereen vetovoimaisuus ja kilpailukyky kärsivät, kun Helsinkiin tehdään tuollaisia hienoja liikenneratkaisuaja. Olemme jäämässä takapajulaksi.


Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentällä ei ole mitään tekemistä Tampereen vetovoimaisuuden kanssa. Lentokentästä vastaa Finavia, sama taho, joka voisi vaikuttaa Tampere-Pirkkalan aseman vilkkauteen. Jos Finavia ei niin tee, tulisi Tampereen ja Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman välinen yhteys saada kuntoon. Ilman tehokasta ja suoraa yhteyttä Helsingistä Helsinki-Vantaan kentälle, ei se todennäköisesti onnistuisi Tampereeltakaan. Tampereen vetovoimaisuutta parhaiten lisäisi tehokas yhteys Helsingistä ja Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentältä, sillä matkaa ei ole edes kahta sataa kilometriä. Tämä on nykymaailmassa lyhyt matka lentokentälle.




> Eli se, että niillä päästään liian lähelle kohdetta, vai ?? Taksi- ja pikkubussiyrittäjät kärsivät työttömyydestä, kun ihmiset pääsevät lähtöselvitykseen suoraan junasta ?


Kehäradalla on maan alla muitakin asemia, joiden ongelmiin kuuluu kalliit rakennus- ja ylläpitokustannukset, turvattomuus tai ainakin sen tunne, pitkät matkat kohteisiin, rajallinen aukioloaika jne.




> Jolloin ihmiset saisivat kävellä puoli kilometriä pikaratikan seisakkeelta painavine matkatavaroineen ?


Pikaratikan pysäkki tulisi todennäköisesti suoraan lentoaseman ovien eteen toiseen kerrokseen, jossa lähtöselvitykset sijaitsevat. Tunneliasema tulee vähän etäämmälle ovista ja -1. kerrokseen. Eli pitempi matka sieltä maanalaisen asemalta on.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kehäradalla on maan alla muitakin asemia, joiden ongelmiin kuuluu kalliit rakennus- ja ylläpitokustannukset,


Kalliit rakennuskustannukset ymmärrän, mutta mikä siinä ylläpidossa maksaa enemmän kuin maanpinnan asemissa ? Tunneliasemiahan ei tarvitse edes lämmittää. 




> turvattomuus tai ainakin sen tunne,


Mikä turvattomuus tai sen tunne ?? Tottakai sielläkin vartijoita ja valvontakameroita tarvitaan, niinkuin maan päällisilläkin asemilla. Sitäpaitsi huumehörhöt puukkojunkkarit voivat iskeä myös kadulla.

Jos maanalaisilla asemilla on joku turvattomuuden tunne, niin sellainen on takuulla myös viikonlopun yöbusseissa. Humalaiset möykkäävät bussin takaosastossa, etkä tiedä koskaan milloin saat puukosta tai kirveestä. Ei sitä selvinpäin kestä.

Maanalaisella asemalla voit juosta vähän pakoonkin, mutta bussista et pääse mihinkään.




> pitkät matkat kohteisiin, rajallinen aukioloaika jne.


No kehäradalla ei ainakaan ole pitkä matka kohteeseen, jos kerran asema tulee suoraan lähtöselvityksen alle.

Tampereen pikaratikan Koskikeskuksen asemalta on ainakin lyhyempi matka Koskikeskukseen kuin Koskipuiston bussipysäkiltä.

----------


## Kaid

> Olemme jäämässä takapajulaksi.


Miten niin jäämässä?  :Wink:

----------


## Ertsu

> Miten niin jäämässä?


Tarkoitin, että vielä enemmän takapajulaksi kuin ilman Helsingin liikennehankkeita.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kalliit rakennuskustannukset ymmärrän, mutta mikä siinä ylläpidossa maksaa enemmän kuin maanpinnan asemissa ? Tunneliasemiahan ei tarvitse edes lämmittää.


Mutta valaista tarvitsee ja kerrosta alemmas pitää päästä hissillä ja liukuportailla. Sähköähän nekin kuluttaa, ja vielä yleensä kahdessa tai useammassa kerroksessa. Tämä on tietenkin vain osa kuluista.



> Mikä turvattomuus tai sen tunne ??


Edelleen kustannusasioissa jatkamme. Asemat ovat erillisiä tiloja, joten niihin tarvitaan valvonta. Vartijat maksaa, ja tässä asiassa säästetään. Sen tuntee kyllä Helsingin metroasemilla, että vartioita ei joka asemalla ole.

Olen itse ollut paikalla Sörnäisten asemalla, kun mies makasi laiturilla pää veressä. Oli lauantai tai sunnuntai, keskipäivän kieppeillä. Asemalla oli ihmisiä, mutta kukaan ei ollut soittanut ambulanssia, vaan tuijottelivat hätäisen näköisinä välillä meitä, välillä muualle. Kukaan ei myöskään vastannut, kun kyselimme, mitä on tapahtunut. Hätäkeskus ei suostunut lähettää ambulanssia, koska kerroimme miehen liikuttaneen hieman kättään ja he tulkitsivat hänen olleen tajuissaan. Asemalle meidän jälkeen tullut mies tarttui aseman hätäpuhelimeen ja kutsui vartijat paikalle. Vartijat lähetettiin sitten toiselta asemalta ja mies joka heidät kutsui, jäi odottamaan. Että kyllä siellä pelätä kannattaa.



> Humalaiset möykkäävät bussin takaosastossa, etkä tiedä koskaan milloin saat puukosta tai kirveestä.


Tämä koskee kaikkia liikennevälineitä, kaikkina vuorokaudenaikoina. Maanalaisissa tosin olen häirikköihin törmännyt useimmin, missä tahansa maassa olenkin sitten ollut. Häirikkö voi myös tunkea samaan hissiin.



> Maanalaisella asemalla voit juosta vähän pakoonkin, mutta bussista et pääse mihinkään.


Paremmin sitä juoksee maanpäälliseltä asemalta, etenkin, jos laiturikorkeus ei ole mahdoton ja junan virroitin on ylhäällä.



> No kehäradalla ei ainakaan ole pitkä matka kohteeseen, jos kerran asema tulee suoraan lähtöselvityksen alle.


Tulee. kaksi tai kolme kerrosta lähtöselvityksen alapuolelle. Ja uloskäynti asemalta tulee mahdollisesti nykyisten lentokenttäsäädösten (ehkä Ilmailuhallinnolla on jossain tästä tietoakin) takia terminaalin ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Ertsu

> Edelleen kustannusasioissa jatkamme. Asemat ovat erillisiä tiloja, joten niihin tarvitaan valvonta. Vartijat maksaa, ja tässä asiassa säästetään. Sen tuntee kyllä Helsingin metroasemilla, että vartioita ei joka asemalla ole.
> 
> Olen itse ollut paikalla Sörnäisten asemalla, kun mies makasi laiturilla pää veressä. Oli lauantai tai sunnuntai, keskipäivän kieppeillä. Asemalla oli ihmisiä, mutta kukaan ei ollut soittanut ambulanssia, vaan tuijottelivat hätäisen näköisinä välillä meitä, välillä muualle. Kukaan ei myöskään vastannut, kun kyselimme, mitä on tapahtunut. Hätäkeskus ei suostunut lähettää ambulanssia, koska kerroimme miehen liikuttaneen hieman kättään ja he tulkitsivat hänen olleen tajuissaan. Asemalle meidän jälkeen tullut mies tarttui aseman hätäpuhelimeen ja kutsui vartijat paikalle. Vartijat lähetettiin sitten toiselta asemalta ja mies joka heidät kutsui, jäi odottamaan. Että kyllä siellä pelätä kannattaa.


Kyllähän kaikilla julkisilla paikoilla pelätä kannattaa, mutta miten se liittyy siihen, onko asema maan pinnalla vai sen alla ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllähän kaikilla julkisilla paikoilla pelätä kannattaa, mutta miten se liittyy siihen, onko asema maan pinnalla vai sen alla ?


Siten, että maanalaiset asemat ovat omia tilojaan, lähes suljettuja ja rajallisin uloskäynnein. Asemille kerääntyy aina epämääräistä sakkia, ja metroasemilla se korostuu, koska uloskäyntejä, joilla he yleensä notkuu, on vain ne pari kappaletta.

Toinen turvallisuuteen vaikuttava seikka on se, että apu ei pääse niin nopeasti perille. Esimerkiksi poliisiauto ei voi ajaa maanalaisen asemalle laisinkaan, mutta ratikkapysäkille voi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Siten, että maanalaiset asemat ovat omia tilojaan, lähes suljettuja ja rajallisin uloskäynnein. Asemille kerääntyy aina epämääräistä sakkia, ja metroasemilla se korostuu, koska uloskäyntejä, joilla he yleensä notkuu, on vain ne pari kappaletta.
> 
> Toinen turvallisuuteen vaikuttava seikka on se, että apu ei pääse niin nopeasti perille. Esimerkiksi poliisiauto ei voi ajaa maanalaisen asemalle laisinkaan, mutta ratikkapysäkille voi.


Siihenkin voisi auttaa se, että lippu leimattaisiin jo asemalle mennessä. Silloin vain matkustajat pääsisivät asemille. Niin ja tietysti vartijat.

----------


## Jykke

> Tarkoitin, että vielä enemmän takapajulaksi kuin ilman Helsingin liikennehankkeita.


 Tekeekö se tosiaan Tampereesta takapajulan, että meillä ei ole kiskoja tunnelissa? Sekö määrittelee mikä on suurkaupunki ja mikä ei? Helsingin seudulla kaikki maanalaiset ratahankkeet Pisaran rataa lukuunottamatta, voitaisiin ratkaista maanpäällisellä raitioliikenteen kehittämisellä. Kannattaa lukea vaikkapa viestiketjuja Länsimetrosta ja Töölön metrosta. Se että Helsinki on päättänyt panostaa tunneliratoihin, ei tarkoita  että niin tulisi meilläkin tehdä. Itse en pysty näkemään hyvänä joukkoliikenteenä liityntäliikenteeseen tukeutuvaa metroa, jonka asemilta kestää minuuttitolkulla kavuta maan päälle. Ja tällaiset tunnelit maksavat tajuttomasti. 




> Eli se, että niillä päästään liian lähelle kohdetta, vai ?? Taksi- ja pikkubussiyrittäjät kärsivät työttömyydestä, kun ihmiset pääsevät lähtöselvitykseen suoraan junasta ?


Täällä ollaan jo kyllä moneen kertaan selostettu että miksi lähemmäksi kohdetta päästään maan pinnalla. Halvemmin, miellyttävimmin ja jopa nopeammin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tekeekö se tosiaan Tampereesta takapajulan, että meillä ei ole kiskoja tunnelissa? Sekö määrittelee mikä on suurkaupunki ja mikä ei?


No ei. Suurkaupungin tunnistaa kartalla punaisesta neliöstä ja luonnossa korkeista pilvenpiirtäjistä. En ole viesteissäni mistään suurkaupungeista puhunutkaan. Sellaisia kun ei Suomessa ole. 




> Helsingin seudulla kaikki maanalaiset ratahankkeet Pisaran rataa lukuunottamatta, voitaisiin ratkaista maanpäällisellä raitioliikenteen kehittämisellä. Kannattaa lukea vaikkapa viestiketjuja Länsimetrosta ja Töölön metrosta. Se että Helsinki on päättänyt panostaa tunneliratoihin, ei tarkoita  että niin tulisi meilläkin tehdä. Itse en pysty näkemään hyvänä joukkoliikenteenä liityntäliikenteeseen tukeutuvaa metroa, jonka asemilta kestää minuuttitolkulla kavuta maan päälle. Ja tällaiset tunnelit maksavat tajuttomasti.


Kaikki raideliikenne perustuu aina liityntäliikenteeseen, oli se rata sitten maan pinnalla tai sen alla. Busseja tarvitaan edelleen Tukholmassa, New Yorkissa, Hong Kongissa ja muissa suurkaupungeissa raideliikenteestä huolimatta. 




> Täällä ollaan jo kyllä moneen kertaan selostettu että miksi lähemmäksi kohdetta päästään maan pinnalla. Halvemmin, miellyttävimmin ja jopa nopeammin.


Toisin sanoen joukkoliikenteeseen ei pidä panostaa lainkaan ?? Miellyttävämmin, nopeammin ja lähimmäs kohdetta kun pääsee henkilöautolla.

----------


## Ertsu

Piti vielä lisätä, että myös Tampereen nykyinen bussiliikenne perustuu liityntäliikenteeseen. Bussia pitää vaihtaa keskustassa lähes millä tahansa matkalla.

----------


## Jykke

> No ei. Suurkaupungin tunnistaa kartalla punaisesta neliöstä ja luonnossa korkeista pilvenpiirtäjistä. En ole viesteissäni mistään suurkaupungeista puhunutkaan. Sellaisia kun ei Suomessa ole.


Jep. Tamperehan ei muistaakseni ole EU:n mukaan edes kaupunki. Tunnelihankkeet kuitenkin sattuvat olemaan suurkaupunkeihin soveltuvia, koska niissä ei välttämättä kadut enään vedä tarpeeksi liikennettä. 





> Kaikki raideliikenne perustuu aina liityntäliikenteeseen, oli se rata sitten maan pinnalla tai sen alla. Busseja tarvitaan edelleen Tukholmassa, New Yorkissa, Hong Kongissa ja muissa suurkaupungeissa raideliikenteestä huolimatta.


Taas omaa spekulaatiota? 
Helsingin raitiotieverkosto ei perustu liityntäliikenteeseen eikä Tampereen ratikkakaan. Ne voivat nääs haarautua palvelemaan paremmin alueita ja voivat kulkea omilla osuuksillaan ja mikä tärkeintä: katuverkossakin. 




> Piti vielä lisätä, että myös Tampereen nykyinen bussiliikenne perustuu liityntäliikenteeseen. Bussia pitää vaihtaa keskustassa lähes millä tahansa matkalla.


Tämän selitin jo aikoinaan Tampereen kaupungin keskustelusivullakin. Tuo ei ole liityntäliikennettä vaan tavallinen *vaihto*. Liityntäliikenne tarkoittaa sitä että muilta asuinalueilta kerätään matkustajia yhdelle tai useammalle runkolinjalle. Näin tehdään Helsingin metrossa. Elikkä jos  Hervantaan menisi metro, niin sen asemille kerättäisiin matkustajat Vuoreksen, Ruskon ja Hallilan alueilta bussilla sen sijaan että bussi kulkisi suoraan keskustaan. Elikkä siis syöttöliikennettä, mikä voisi olla hiukan parempi nimi.




> Toisin sanoen joukkoliikenteeseen ei pidä panostaa lainkaan ?? Miellyttävämmin, nopeammin ja lähimmäs kohdetta kun pääsee henkilöautolla.


Ei pääse silläkään. Autolla tarvitsee aina ottaa huomioon ruuhkat ja parkkeeraaminen. Myös parkkiluolista on pitkä matka maan pinnalle. Polkupyörällä kenties pääsee lähimmäksi. 

Joukkoliikenteeseen pitää panostaa. Täällä on edelleen tullut faktat esille sitä miksi maanpäällinen joukkoliikenne meillä Tampereella on paremmin palvelevaa kuin maanalainen. Jos ei muistu mieleen niin ei muuta kuin selaamaan taaksepäin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Taas omaa spekulaatiota? 
> Helsingin raitiotieverkosto ei perustu liityntäliikenteeseen eikä Tampereen ratikkakaan. Ne voivat nääs haarautua palvelemaan paremmin alueita ja voivat kulkea omilla osuuksillaan ja mikä tärkeintä: katuverkossakin.


Minäkin tarkoitin, että Tampereen ratikka voisi kulkea myös katuverkossa. Ydinkeskustan ulkopuolella. Myös ydinkeskustan maanalaisasemat sijaitsisivat lähellä katuverrkkoa.




> Tämän selitin jo aikoinaan Tampereen kaupungin keskustelusivullakin. Tuo ei ole liityntäliikennettä vaan tavallinen vaihto.


Myös ratikan maanalaisasemilta/-lle voisi tehdä tavallisia *vaihtoja*.




> Elikkä jos Hervantaan menisi metro, niin sen asemille kerättäisiin matkustajat Vuoreksen, Ruskon ja Hallilan alueilta bussilla sen sijaan että bussi kulkisi suoraan keskustaan. Elikkä siis syöttöliikennettä, mikä voisi olla hiukan parempi nimi.


Hervannan "metro" voisi kulkea maan pinnalla ja kulkea Hallilan kautta. Ei siihen rataan voi niin paljoa haaroja tehdäkään, ettei busseja tarvita lainkaan.

Toinen haara Hervannasta pitäisi kyllä saada Keskussairaalan kautta. Sinnekään ei pääse kuin keskustan kautta vaihtamalla, vaikka se Hervannan Valtaväylälle näkyykin.




> Ei pääse silläkään. Autolla tarvitsee aina ottaa huomioon ruuhkat ja parkkeeraaminen. Myös parkkiluolista on pitkä matka maan pinnalle. Polkupyörällä kenties pääsee lähimmäksi.


Onneksi sellainen vetokoukkuun kiinnitettävä polkupyörän kuljetusteline on keksitty. Polkupyörän saa näin toimimaan  liityntäliikenteenä.

----------


## Jykke

> Minäkin tarkoitin, että Tampereen ratikka voisi kulkea myös katuverkossa. Ydinkeskustan ulkopuolella. Myös ydinkeskustan maanalaisasemat sijaitsisivat lähellä katuverrkkoa.


Kuten olet itsekkin todennut. Tammerkosken takia täytyy kulkea syvällä. Matka maan pinnalle ja sen alle kestää oman aikansa. Hissillä tai rullaportaissa. 




> Myös ratikan maanalaisasemilta/-lle voisi tehdä tavallisia *vaihtoja*.


No totta kai. Mutta matka tunneliasemalta kestää bussipysäkille huomattavasti kauemmin, kuin maanpäälliseltä pysäkiltä. 




> Hervannan "metro" voisi kulkea maan pinnalla ja kulkea Hallilan kautta. Ei siihen rataan voi niin paljoa haaroja tehdäkään, ettei busseja tarvita lainkaan.


 Tuo Hervannan metro oli pelkkä esimerkki jolla selostin liityntäliikenteen periaatetta. 

Joka ikistä bussilinjaa ei tarvitse, eikä kannattakkaan tehdä raitiotielinjaksi. Mutta hyvin yksinkertaisella haaroituksella, jonka olen tässäkin viestiketjussa esittänyt saisi kolme runkolinjaa korvattua. Elikkä 23, 30 & 39. Bussilinjat 6, 13 ja 24 jatkaisivat edelleen palvellen pääasiassa Hervanan itäisiä osia. 




> Toinen haara Hervannasta pitäisi kyllä saada Keskussairaalan kautta. Sinnekään ei pääse kuin keskustan kautta vaihtamalla, vaikka se Hervannan Valtaväylälle näkyykin.


 Linja 6 kulkee arkisin suoraan Hervannasta keskusairaalalle. Vuoroväli ei toki ole välttämättä maailman paras. Linjoilla 20, 24 ja 39 pääsee vielä kohtuullsen kävelymatkan päähän, mutta olen kanssasi ehdottomasti samaa mieltä, että raitiovaunulinja  Hervannasta keskussairaalalle olisi saatava. Ja näinhän pitäisi tulevaisuudessa tapahtuakkin.




> Onneksi sellainen vetokoukkuun kiinnitettävä polkupyörän kuljetusteline on keksitty. Polkupyörän saa näin toimimaan  liityntäliikenteenä.


Tämä on totta. Polkupyörä on yksi parhaista liityntäliikenteen välineistä. Busseihin pyöriä ei oteta, mutta raideliikenteellä tämäkään ei ole ongelma. Olen nähnyt valokuvan Stutgartista, jossa raitiovaunuihin on kiinnitetty erillinen polkupyörävaunu! Lisäksi tulevan lähijunahankkeen yhteydessä toivottavasti rakennetaan asemien läheisyyteen polkupyöräparkkeja.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kuten olet itsekkin todennut. Tammerkosken takia täytyy kulkea syvällä. Matka maan pinnalle ja sen alle kestää oman aikansa. Hissillä tai rullaportaissa.


Ei kuitenkaan niin syvällä kuin on esim Hervannan uimahalli. Alle 10 m riittää.




> No totta kai. Mutta matka tunneliasemalta kestää bussipysäkille huomattavasti kauemmin, kuin maanpäälliseltä pysäkiltä.


Oletko tullut koskaan linjalla 17 Leinolasta ja vaihtanut Koskipuistossa linjaan 30 Etelä-Hervantaan. Siinä vasta tavallisen pitkä pysäkkien väli on. Lisäksi odotat vielä kaksissa suojatievaloissa. Näsinneulan huipullekin pääsee nopeammin 120 m:n korkeuteen.

----------


## Jykke

> Ei kuitenkaan niin syvällä kuin on esim Hervannan uimahalli. Alle 10 m riittää.


 En ihan usko tuota alle kymmentä metriä. 20 metriä alkaa kuulostamaan jo uskottavalta. Koitin etsiä jos netistä löytyisi tietoa siitä kuinka syvällä edellisen suunnitelman raitiotie kulki tunnelissa, mutten löytänyt. 




> Oletko tullut koskaan linjalla 17 Leinolasta ja vaihtanut Koskipuistossa linjaan 30 Etelä-Hervantaan. Siinä vasta tavallisen pitkä pysäkkien väli on. Lisäksi odotat vielä kaksissa suojatievaloissa. Näsinneulan huipullekin pääsee nopeammin 120 m:n korkeuteen.


 Uskallan väittää, että siinä ajassa missä saa käveltyä Keskustorilla bussista ratikan laiturille, on kävellyt Koskipuistossa saman vaihtomatkan. Jos raitiotie oikeasti kulkisi aivan kadun alla (mitä ei kosken takia onnistu), ja tunneliaseman sisääntulo olisi aivan bussipysäkin vieressä, tuo matka saattaisi olla hyvinkin nopeampikin, mutta kun se ei ole näiden tietojen ja kokemusten valossa. Tunnelin on pakko kulkea syvällä juuri tuolla Keskustori - Koskipuisto välillä.

----------


## Ertsu

> En ihan usko tuota alle kymmentä metriä. 20 metriä alkaa kuulostamaan jo uskottavalta.


No tehdään kompromissi 15 m. Vastaa 5 kerroksista kerrostaloa.



> Koitin etsiä jos netistä löytyisi tietoa siitä kuinka syvällä edellisen suunnitelman raitiotie kulki tunnelissa, mutten löytänyt.


Mikäs sellainen aikaisempi suunnitelma on ? En ole kuullutkaan. 




> Uskallan väittää, että siinä ajassa missä saa käveltyä Keskustorilla bussista ratikan laiturille, on kävellyt Koskipuistossa saman vaihtomatkan. Jos raitiotie oikeasti kulkisi aivan kadun alla (mitä ei kosken takia onnistu), ja tunneliaseman sisääntulo olisi aivan bussipysäkin vieressä, tuo matka saattaisi olla hyvinkin nopeampikin, mutta kun se ei ole näiden tietojen ja kokemusten valossa. Tunnelin on pakko kulkea syvällä juuri tuolla Keskustori - Koskipuisto välillä.


Tuo kadun alla kulkeva ratikka sopisi hyvin sellaiseen paikkaan, johon tehdään uutta katua.
Kaivettaisiin syvä oja, jonka pohjalle ratikkakiskot tulisivat. Sen jälkeen ontelopalkeista kansi päälle ja katu sen päälle.

----------


## Jykke

> Mikäs sellainen aikaisempi suunnitelma on ? En ole kuullutkaan.


Uskon että olet kuullut. Nykyisin suunniteltavat raitiotie ja lähijuna hankkeet pohjautuvat TASE-2025 projektin suosittelemaan yhteismalliin. Eli  siis tähän: http://www.tase2025.fi/julkaisut/TASE_tiivistelma.pdf . Ennen sitä puhuttiin ja suunniteltiin rataverkkoa hyödyntävää pikaraitiotietä, elikkä tästä: http://www.tase2025.fi/ve_pikaratikka.htm .  Kyseinen pikaratikka oli myös TASE:ssa mukana yhtenä vertailuvaihtoehtona. Muut vertailukohdat olivat: Bussiliikenteen kehittäminen, lähijunaliikenne ja katuraitiotie (hiukan väärä  nimitys, sllä kyseessä on myös pikaraitiotie, mutta joka ei hyödynnä rautatietä). Päädyttiin suosittelemaan Tampereelle lähijunien, katuratikan yhdistelmämallia. Bussiliikenteen kehittäminen toteutetaan joka tapauksessa, oli suunnitelma mikä vaan. 




> Tuo kadun alla kulkeva ratikka sopisi hyvin sellaiseen paikkaan, johon tehdään uutta katua.
> Kaivettaisiin syvä oja, jonka pohjalle ratikkakiskot tulisivat. Sen jälkeen ontelopalkeista kansi päälle ja katu sen päälle.


Jos jossain tehdään uutta katua niin järkevintä on sijoittaa kiskot keskelle katua omalle kaistalleen. Halvempaa, nopeampaa ja käytännöllisempää.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos jossain tehdään uutta katua niin järkevintä on sijoittaa kiskot keskelle katua omalle kaistalleen. Halvempaa, nopeampaa ja käytännöllisempää.


Mikäs ratikan nopeusrajoitus olisi keskellä katua sen kadun rajoitukseen verrattuna ?
Jos katu on sellainen kahden lähiön yhdistävä yhdystie, jonka varrella ei ole (paljoakaan) asutusta ja pysäkkiväli olisi pitkä, niin mitä järkeä on körötellä ratikalla 50 km/h, kun 100:aakin voisi mennä ? Hallilasta Nekalaan tuleva katu on juuri tuollainen. Kartan mukaan se on Loukkaankatu. Toinen vastaava kohde on Hervannan valtaväylä. Siinäkin on nopeusrajoitus 70 km/h, mutta ratikka voisi hyvinkin ajella 100:aa siellä keskellä. Onko sellainen mahdollista lainsäädännön puitteissa ?

----------


## Jykke

> Jos katu on sellainen kahden lähiön yhdistävä yhdystie, jonka varrella ei ole (paljoakaan) asutusta ja pysäkkiväli olisi pitkä, niin mitä järkeä on körötellä ratikalla 50 km/h, kun 100:aakin voisi mennä ?


 Tällaisilla teillä ajetaan luonnollisesti lujempaa. Esim:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_X7y...eature=related Hervannan valtaväylän kohdalla rata olisi tällaista. Toinen vaihtoehto on että, rata kulkisi valtaväylän varressa, eikä keskellä. Mutta jos uusi katu on esim. keskustassa tai tiheällä asuinalueella (Hervanta), ei tällöin 40-50km/h vauhti ole ollenkaan hidasta köröttämistä, vaan oikeilla liikennevaloetuisuuksilla järjestettynä aivan riittävä vauhti alueilla, joilla on tiheään pysäkkejä.  




> Hallilasta Nekalaan tuleva katu on juuri tuollainen. Kartan mukaan se on Loukkaankatu.


 Kyllä. Loukkaankadun varressa on ihan hyvin tilaa raitiotien kiskoille. En tiedä vaikuttavatko jyrkkä mutka motarin kohdalla ja sitä seuraava jyrkkä mäki nopeusrajoitukseen, mutta uskoisin 60km/h olevan vähitään ainakin mahdollista. 




> Onko sellainen mahdollista lainsäädännön puitteissa ?


 Kyllä uskoisin olevan. Kyseessähän on muusta liikenteestä eristetty rataväylä. Esimerkkinä Helsingin metro Itäväylän varressa. Ja Helsingin raitiotietkin kulkevat jo nykyisin monin paikoin keskellä katua omilla kaistoilla. Niistä vaan ei paljon ole iloa, kun jokaisissa liikennevaloissa saadaan jököttää. Kaiken huipuksi monet pysäkit risteyksissä (Esim. Mannerheimintiellä) on sijoiteltu aika ikävästi. Pysäkki on risteyksen jälkeen, jolloin joudutaan aina valoista päästyä pysähtymään saman tien. Tampereella pitää nämä välttää.

----------


## ultrix

> No ei. Suurkaupungin tunnistaa kartalla punaisesta neliöstä ja luonnossa korkeista pilvenpiirtäjistä. En ole viesteissäni mistään suurkaupungeista puhunutkaan. Sellaisia kun ei Suomessa ole.


Miljoonan asukkaan Helsingin seutu ei ole suurkaupunki? 



> Miellyttävämmin, nopeammin ja lähimmäs kohdetta kun pääsee henkilöautolla.


Miellyttävästi mahdollisesti hampaat suussa (henkilöauton takapenkki), nopeasti aamuruuhkassa (kun ratikka kulkee vierestä ohi) ja lähelle parkkihalliin (kun ratikkapysäkki on oven edessä).

----------


## ultrix

> Toinen haara Hervannasta pitäisi kyllä saada Keskussairaalan kautta. Sinnekään ei pääse kuin keskustan kautta vaihtamalla, vaikka se Hervannan Valtaväylälle näkyykin.





> Linja 6 kulkee arkisin suoraan Hervannasta keskusairaalalle. Vuoroväli ei toki ole välttämättä maailman paras. Linjoilla 20, 24 ja 39 pääsee vielä kohtuullsen kävelymatkan päähän, mutta olen kanssasi ehdottomasti samaa mieltä, että raitiovaunulinja Hervannasta keskussairaalalle olisi saatava. Ja näinhän pitäisi tulevaisuudessa tapahtuakkin.


Jykke: linjalla 24 ei ole TAMKin kohdalla pysäkkejä.

Mutta: ehkä jo ensi vuonna linja 6 kulkee reittiä Hatanpää-Hallila-Hervanta-TAYS (suoraan valtaväylän kautta) ja linja 20 reittiä K:tori-TAYS-Ristinarkku-Rusko-Hervanta, kuten tälläkin foorumilla on esitetty.

Raitiotien on syytä kulkea reittiä Hervannan vv. - Jäähalli - Kissanmaankatu - Teiskontie. TAYSin kohdalla raitiotie voi kulkea joko:
Kissanmaan koulun vierestä ja Valtion virastotaloa (Hippostalo) viistäen niin, että TAYSin pysäkki on nykyisen idän suunnan bussipysäkin takana olevassa puistikossa ja niin, ettei Teiskontietä tarvitse ylittää (Teiskontien / Sammon koulun pysäkki nykyisen bussipysäkin kohdalla "Hipposbaarin" edessä eteläisellä talouskaistalla, ratikan "väärän suunnan" kiskot erotettu muusta kaistasta fyysisesti)tai sitten Teiskontie kahteen kertaan ylittäen niin, että TAYSin pysäkki on TAMKin ja Kuntokadun välisessä puistikossa ja Teiskontien / Sammon koulun pysäkki Kaupinkadun ja Teiskontien risteyksessä pohjoisella talouskaistalla (ratikan "väärän suunnan" kiskot erotettu muusta kaistasta fyysisesti).

----------


## Jykke

> Jykke: linjalla 24 ei ole TAMKin kohdalla pysäkkejä.


 Sori. Olisi pitänyt olla tarkempi. Jäähallin pysäkin jälkeen tulevalta Kissanmaan pysäkiltä (jos nimen oikein muistin) pääsee kävelemään vielä "kohtuullisen" kävelymatkan keskussairaalalle, jos käyttää linjaa 24.

----------


## Ertsu

> Miljoonan asukkaan Helsingin seutu ei ole suurkaupunki?


Ei. Helsingin seutu ei ole kaupunki. Helsinki on Suomen pääkaupunki, mutta siellä on  asukkaita vain jotain 0,5 miljoonaa. 

Eihän Pirkanmaakaan ole kaupunki. Se on kuntarypäs, joka käsittää Tampereen  ympäryskuntineen.



> Miellyttävästi mahdollisesti hampaat suussa (henkilöauton takapenkki), nopeasti aamuruuhkassa (kun ratikka kulkee vierestä ohi) ja lähelle parkkihalliin (kun ratikkapysäkki on oven edessä).


Aika harvassa tilanteessa ratikka kulkee sekä asunnon että työpaikan ohi. Silloin, kun kävin vielä töissä, ajoin työmatkani henkilöautolla n. 10-15 minuuttiin. Bussilla se kesti tunnin ja 15 minuuttia. Aina ei ehtinyt työpaikalle klo. 6:ksi, vaikka lähdin kotoa ensimmäisellä mahdollisella bussilla, vaan piti myöhästyä pari minuuttia. No onneksi sitä ei vielä vähennetty palkasta.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei. Helsingin seutu ei ole kaupunki. Helsinki on Suomen pääkaupunki, mutta siellä on asukkaita vain jotain 0,5 miljoonaa. 
> 
> Eihän Pirkanmaakaan ole kaupunki. Se on kuntarypäs, joka käsittää Tampereen ympäryskuntineen.


Argh. Yhdyskuntatieteellisesti Helsingin seutu on yksi kaupunki, eikä sitä pitäisi mielestäni sekoittaa hallintotieteelliseen kaupunkikäsitteeseen, jossa yksi kunta voi halutessaan muodostaa "kaupungin", riippumatta siitä onko se Kuhmo, Kauniainen vai Helsinki. 

Pitääkö minun ymmärtää, että sinusta Lontoon kaupungin asukasmäärä on 8600, eli Lontoo ei ole suurkaupunki? Lontoon Cityhän on Lontoon seudun keskuskaupunki - hallinnollisessa mielessä. Käytännössähän koko Lontoon seutu muodostaa yhtenäisen kaupunki-sprawlin, kuten pääkaupunkiseutu Helsingistä ratoja pitkin Kirkkonummelle ja Hyvinkäälle.

Tampereen kaupunkiin hallinnollisesti kuuluva Teisko ei kuulu Tampereen yhdyskunnalliseen kaupunkiin, mutta esim. Pirkkalan tai Nokian taajama-alueet kuuluvat. Hallinnollisesti toki molemmat alueet ja kaikki aina Sahalahtea ja 2009 myös Länkipohjaa myöten kuuluvat Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän alueelle.

----------


## jawahl

Mielestäni Hervannan raitiolinjan ei kannattaisi koukata ja hidastella TAYS:n kautta, vaan ajaa erittäin vilkkaan ja täydentyvän Kalevan kautta suoraan rautatieasemalle ja keskustaan.
TAYS ja ammattikorkeakoulu tulisi hoitaa Linnainmaan raitiolinjalla, joka yhtyy Kalevassa Hervannan linjaan.

Lisää ajatuksia aiheesta AL:n blogeissa täällä:

http://aamulehdenblogit.ning.com/pro...logPost%3A4490

ja täällä:

http://aamulehdenblogit.ning.com/pro...logPost%3A4395

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen kaupunkiin hallinnollisesti kuuluva Teisko ei kuulu Tampereen yhdyskunnalliseen kaupunkiin, mutta esim. Pirkkalan tai Nokian taajama-alueet kuuluvat. Hallinnollisesti toki molemmat alueet ja kaikki aina Sahalahtea ja 2009 myös Länkipohjaa myöten kuuluvat Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän alueelle.


Mikä semmonen Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän alue on ? Pirkanmaaksi minä olen sitä kuullut kutsuttavan. Jokaisella kunnalla on oma hallintonsa ja päätöksentekonsa.

Mitä siihen Helsingin suurkaupunkiuteen tulee, niin onko se merkitty uudemmissa kartoissa jo punaisella neliöllä ? Punainen neliö kartassa tarkoittaa suurkaupunkia eli n.s. metropolia.
En ole käynyt Helsingissä moneen vuoteen, joten ne pilvenpiirtäjätkin siellä ilmeisesti jo ovat ?

----------


## Ertsu

> Mielestäni Hervannan raitiolinjan ei kannattaisi koukata ja hidastella TAYS:n kautta, vaan ajaa erittäin vilkkaan ja täydentyvän Kalevan kautta suoraan rautatieasemalle ja keskustaan.
> TAYS ja ammattikorkeakoulu tulisi hoitaa Linnainmaan raitiolinjalla, joka yhtyy Kalevassa Hervannan linjaan.


Taas olen eri mieltä, mutta kai keskustelussa saakin olla ? TAYSssa ja TAMKssa käy päivittäin niin paljon väkeä, ettei olisi yhtään liikaa, vaikka ratikka ajaisi kuntokadun kautta. Kuntokadulla se voisi hyvin olla katuratikkana ja se vaihtaisi siinä myös kulkusuuntaa.

Kuntokadun raide olisi siis n.s. pistoraide.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Punainen neliö kartassa tarkoittaa suurkaupunkia eli n.s. metropolia.


Ottakaamme punakynät käteen ja tehkäämme pieni neliö kartalle Velkuan kohdalle. Jos vielä laitamme sen muiden näkyviin verkkoon, voimme kaikki todeta, että Velkua on suurkaupunki.  :Very Happy: 

Helsinki on toisinaan merkitty metropolina karttoihin vain siksi, että se on itsenäisen valtion pääkaupunki. Metropolimainen se ei ole eikä pilvenpiirtäjiä pahemmin löydy, mutta se ei poista sitä tosiasiaa, että neljän kaupungin (joista vain kaksi on asukastiheydeltään kaupunkimaisia) pääkaupunkiseutu on miljoonan asukkaan "metropoli".

----------


## Ertsu

Siis vähän tämän tapainen:
http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/taysinlenkki.jpg
Pidentäisi vähän matka-aikaa, mutta lyhentäisi satojen ihmisten päivittäistä kävelymatkaa.

----------


## Jykke

> Siis vähän tämän tapainen:
> http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/taysinlenkki.jpg
> Pidentäisi vähän matka-aikaa, mutta lyhentäisi satojen ihmisten päivittäistä kävelymatkaa.


 Ihan mielenkiintoisen näköinen suunnitelma. Mutta vaikka keskussairaala onkin tärkeä työ ja asiointipaikka, ei se silti ihan niin tärkeä ole, että sitä kannattaisi muuttaa päätepysäkiksi. Keskustasta tulevan linjan kannattaisi jatkaa kohti Linnainmaata (ja aina edelleen Nurmi-Sorilaa kohti) ja Hervannasta tulevan linjan kannattaisi jatkaa kohti keskustaa (ja aina länsi-Tampereelle). Millä tapaa tuo suunnitelmasi muuten pidentäisi matka-aikaa? Jostain tietystä paikkaa vai?

----------


## Jykke

> Mielestäni Hervannan raitiolinjan ei kannattaisi koukata ja hidastella TAYS:n kautta, vaan ajaa erittäin vilkkaan ja täydentyvän Kalevan kautta suoraan rautatieasemalle ja keskustaan.
> TAYS ja ammattikorkeakoulu tulisi hoitaa Linnainmaan raitiolinjalla, joka yhtyy Kalevassa Hervannan linjaan.


Tehdään kompromissi. Hervannan suunnasta tulee kaksi raitiovaunulinjaa, joista toinen menee Sammonkadun kautta ja toinen keskussairaalalle ja siitä Teiskontietä pitkin, jonka jälkeen radat yhdistyisivät taas Itsenäisyydenkadulla. Saadaan sekä Kaleva että TAYS palveltua  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siis vähän tämän tapainen:
> http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/taysinlenkki.jpg


No, mutta mitäs näenkään? Siellähän on havupuuta ja asfalttia pihat täynnä. Eikö se voisi siis käydä pienellä lenkillä? Siis tarkoitan, että jos se kiertäisi kuvan vasemmassa laidassa olevan rakennuksen (olisikohan ammattikorkeakoulu?) takaa, eli Tekunkatua ja kääntyisi sieltä Kuntokadulle. Tai ei tietenkään ihan Kuntokadullekaan, vaan ihan siitä sairaalarakennuksen nurkalta viistäen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ihan mielenkiintoisen näköinen suunnitelma. Mutta vaikka keskussairaala onkin tärkeä työ ja asiointipaikka, ei se silti ihan niin tärkeä ole, että sitä kannattaisi muuttaa päätepysäkiksi. Keskustasta tulevan linjan kannattaisi jatkaa kohti Linnainmaata (ja aina edelleen Nurmi-Sorilaa kohti) ja Hervannasta tulevan linjan kannattaisi jatkaa kohti keskustaa (ja aina länsi-Tampereelle). Millä tapaa tuo suunnitelmasi muuten pidentäisi matka-aikaa? Jostain tietystä paikkaa vai?


En sitä päättäriksi olisi muuttamassakaan. Pistoraiteella ratikan kulkusuunta vain muuttuisi.
Matka-ajan pidentyminen koskisi siis vain Hervannasta tai Kissanmaalta keskustaan matkustavia (ja päinvastoin).
Keskussairaala ja TAMK ovat sen verran tärkeitä liikennepaikkoja, ettei niitä pitäisi ohittaa puolen kilometrin päästä, kuten nykyiset bussit tekevät. Työntekijöiden lisäksi niissä asioi useita satoja ihmisiä päivittäin. Oletko koskaan silmäillyt Keskussairaalan parkkipaikkoja ? Ne ovat aina täynnä peltilehmiä. Sehän kertoo vain huonoista liikenneyhteyksistä.

En oikein kannata pikaratikan jatkamista Nurmi-Sorilaan. Ne ovat kuitenkin aika harvaan asuttuja alueita.

----------


## Ertsu

> No, mutta mitäs näenkään? Siellähän on havupuuta ja asfalttia pihat täynnä. Eikö se voisi siis käydä pienellä lenkillä? Siis tarkoitan, että jos se kiertäisi kuvan vasemmassa laidassa olevan rakennuksen (olisikohan ammattikorkeakoulu?) takaa, eli Tekunkatua ja kääntyisi sieltä Kuntokadulle. Tai ei tietenkään ihan Kuntokadullekaan, vaan ihan siitä sairaalarakennuksen nurkalta viistäen.


Voihan sitä tehdä mitä vaan. Tätä ideaani saa muokata ihan vapaasti.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tehdään kompromissi. Hervannan suunnasta tulee kaksi raitiovaunulinjaa, joista toinen menee Sammonkadun kautta ja toinen keskussairaalalle ja siitä Teiskontietä pitkin, jonka jälkeen radat yhdistyisivät taas Itsenäisyydenkadulla. Saadaan sekä Kaleva että TAYS palveltua


Mutta sittenhän Hervannasta pitäisi tehdä kolmaskin raitiolinja. Hallilan kautta Hatanpäälle.

----------


## Jykke

> En sitä päättäriksi olisi muuttamassakaan. Pistoraiteella ratikan kulkusuunta vain muuttuisi.
> Matka-ajan pidentyminen koskisi siis vain Hervannasta tai Kissanmaalta keskustaan matkustavia (ja päinvastoin).


Joo. Nyt tajusin. Erittäin mielenkiintoinen ajatus! Tosin  ikävänä hidastajana tosiaan on kääntöön menevä ylimääräinen aika.




> Keskussairaala ja TAMK ovat sen verran tärkeitä liikennepaikkoja, ettei niitä pitäisi ohittaa puolen kilometrin päästä, kuten nykyiset bussit tekevät.


Ultrixin aiemmin esittämältä bussipysäkin takaiselta pysäkiltä ei silti ole juurikaan pidempi matka pääovelle. 




> Työntekijöiden lisäksi niissä asioi useita satoja ihmisiä päivittäin. Oletko koskaan silmäillyt Keskussairaalan parkkipaikkoja ? Ne ovat aina täynnä peltilehmiä. Sehän kertoo vain huonoista liikenneyhteyksistä.


 Olenhan minä monasti ollut keskussairaalan parkkipaikalla. En kyllä ihan ymmärrä miten täydet parkkipaikat suoranaisesti kertovat huonoista liikenneyhteyksistä. Kulkeehan keskussairaalan ohitse monta bussilinjaakin nykyisin, joten näihin olosuhteisiin nähden alueelle on ihan hyvät liikenneyhteydet. 




> En oikein kannata pikaratikan jatkamista Nurmi-Sorilaan. Ne ovat kuitenkin aika harvaan asuttuja alueita.


 Tulevaisuudessa Nurmi-Sorilan uudelle asuinalueelle pitäisi kohota uusi asuinalue. Näin etäällä keskustasta oleva iso asuinalue tarvitsee jo ehdottomasti nopean ja tehokkaan kuljetusmuodon. Siinä välissä olevia Olkahisen ja Atalan alueita saadaan myös palveltua Ennen kuin Nurmi-Sorilan alue saadaan rakennettua, voidaan rata sinne rakentaa pala kerrallaan. Eli ensin Linnainmaalle, siitä vaikkapa Olkahisiin ja  lopuksi Nurmi-Sorilan alueelle samaan aikaan, kun itse asuinaluetta rakennetaan, niin alueelta on alusta saakka ratikkayhteys.

----------


## Ertsu

> Joo. Nyt tajusin. Erittäin mielenkiintoinen ajatus! Tosin  ikävänä hidastajana tosiaan on kääntöön menevä ylimääräinen aika.


En nyt sanoisi. Siinä ajassa, missä matkustajat poistuvat ja uudet astuvat sisään, kuski kävelee ratikan toiseen päähän ja menoksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Mutta sittenhän Hervannasta pitäisi tehdä kolmaskin raitiolinja. Hallilan kautta Hatanpäälle.


Tämä on yksi mahdollisuus toki. 

Mutta parempi reitti kolmannelle reitille kulkee Vuoreksesta Särkijärven sillan kautta Hatanpäälle. Näin Vuoreksen ja keskustan väliset bussit saadaan korvattua ratikalla. Tämä Vuoreksen linja voisi olla sellainen, että esim. Lentävästäniemestä tuleva A-linja (linjojen tunnukset keksitty ihan päästä) kulkisi keskussairaalalta Hervantaan ja aina Vuorekseen, jossa se vaihtaisi linjatunnuksensa vaikkapa B-linjaksi. Tämä siitä syystä, että keskustassa ei syntyisi sekannuksia kun samaan suuntaan kulkisi kaksi samalla tunnuksella kulkevaa vaunua, joilla kuitenkin on eri määränpäät. B-linjan päättäri voisi olla vaikkapa Haukiluomassa tai Kalkussa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämä on yksi mahdollisuus toki. 
> 
> Mutta parempi reitti kolmannelle reitille kulkee Vuoreksesta Särkijärven sillan kautta Hatanpäälle. Näin Vuoreksen ja keskustan väliset bussit saadaan korvattua ratikalla. Tämä Vuoreksen linja voisi olla sellainen, että esim. Lentävästäniemestä tuleva A-linja (linjojen tunnukset keksitty ihan päästä) kulkisi keskussairaalalta Hervantaan ja aina Vuorekseen, jossa se vaihtaisi linjatunnuksensa vaikkapa B-linjaksi. Tämä siitä syystä, että keskustassa ei syntyisi sekannuksia kun samaan suuntaan kulkisi kaksi samalla tunnuksella kulkevaa vaunua, joilla kuitenkin on eri määränpäät. B-linjan päättäri voisi olla vaikkapa Haukiluomassa tai Kalkussa.


Jossain suunnitelmissa oli kyllä, että Vuoreksen ratikka ajelisi Hervannan kautta. Hervannastakin olisi hyvä olla yhteys Hatanpäälle. Se Hervannasta Sammonkadulle menevä reitti voisi kyllä olla ihan bussivetoinenkin. Eihän busseja romuttamoonkaan viedä, kun ratikka tulee.

----------


## Jykke

> En nyt sanoisi. Siinä ajassa, missä matkustajat poistuvat ja uudet astuvat sisään, kuski kävelee ratikan toiseen päähän ja menoksi.


 No ei varmasti kävele. Ratikoiden vähimmäispituuden pitäisi olla 35 metriä ja jos on kaupan päälle kaksi yksikköä ajossa, niin toiseen päähän saa kävellä 70 metriä. Aikasäästö bussipysäkin luota kävellessä olisi sen verran pieni, että se ei oikein perustelisi tuota pistoraidetta.

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä semmonen Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän alue on ? Pirkanmaaksi minä olen sitä kuullut kutsuttavan. Jokaisella kunnalla on oma hallintonsa ja päätöksentekonsa.


Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymä koostuu Tampereen, Nokian ja Ylöjärven kaupungeista sekä Kangasalan, Lempäälän, Pirkkalan ja Vesilahden kunnista. Ensi vuoden (2009) alusta kuntayhtymään liittyy Oriveden kaupunki. Alueeseen kuuluu lakkautetuista kunnista Messukylän, Aitolahden, Teiskon, Suoniemen, Tottijärven, Sahalahden ja Luopioisten kunnat sekä puolet entisestä Längelmäen kunnasta.

Pirkanmaan liitto on myös kuntayhtymä, mutta se kattaa paljon suuremman alueen.




> Mitä siihen Helsingin suurkaupunkiuteen tulee, niin onko se merkitty uudemmissa kartoissa jo punaisella neliöllä ? Punainen neliö kartassa tarkoittaa suurkaupunkia eli n.s. metropolia.
> En ole käynyt Helsingissä moneen vuoteen, joten ne pilvenpiirtäjätkin siellä ilmeisesti jo ovat ?


Olisiko jo aika käydä? 

Olen sanomastasi ymmärtänyt, että olet eläkkeellä. Eläkeläiset saavat VR:n junalipuista 50 % alennuksen. Taajamajunalla matkustaessa Junamaatista ostettuna matkalippu maksaa 10 euroa suuntaansa. 

Samalla voisit tutustua Helsingin metroon ja kellottaa sekuntikellolla, kauanko kestää esimerkiksi Kampin metroasemalla metrojunan ovelta Kampin keskuksen ovelle  tai edes metrolaitureilta liukuportaiden yläpäähän Kampin kauppakeskukseen.

Helsinkiin Keski-Pasilaan suunniteltuja pilvenpiirtäjiä ei ole vielä läheskään rakennettu, vaan alue on vielä samanlainen kuin vaikka kymmenen vuotta sitten. Vuosaaressa on noin 30-kerroksinen Cirrus-niminen pilvenpiirtäjä ja keskustassa tietenkin perinteinen Hotelli Torni...  :Wink: 

En tiedä, ja muutenkin on epäolennaista onko Helsinki punainen neliö vai ympyrä kartoissa. Helsingin seudulla on kuitenkin jo yli miljoona asukasta, eli se on samaa kastia Tukholman ja Kööpenhaminan kanssa. Missään näistä keskuskaupunkikunnan asukasluku ei ylitä miljoonaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> No ei varmasti kävele. Ratikoiden vähimmäispituuden pitäisi olla 35 metriä ja jos on kaupan päälle kaksi yksikköä ajossa, niin toiseen päähän saa kävellä 70 metriä. Aikasäästö bussipysäkin luota kävellessä olisi sen verran pieni, että se ei oikein perustelisi tuota pistoraidetta.


Kannattaa myös huomioida, että tuollaisissa tärkeissä liikennepaikoissa on yleensä aikataulun mukaiset lähtöajat, joten ei siinä saa liikaa kiirettä pitääkään.

Pistoraiteenkaan ei tarvitse mennä juuri siihen, mihin minä sen piirsin. Se voisi mennä lähemmäs pääoveakin.

----------


## Jykke

> Jossain suunnitelmissa oli kyllä, että Vuoreksen ratikka ajelisi Hervannan kautta. Hervannastakin olisi hyvä olla yhteys Hatanpäälle.


Nykyisissä suunnitelmissa ratikka ajaa Vuoreksesta Hervannan kautta keskustaan, mutta tulevaisuudessa linjan olisi tarkoitus jatkaa matkaansa keskustaan Vuoreksesta suoraan (Särkijärven sillalle on tarkoitus jättää varauksetkin). 




> Se Hervannasta Sammonkadulle menevä reitti voisi kyllä olla ihan bussivetoinenkin. Eihän busseja romuttamoonkaan viedä, kun ratikka tulee.


 Sammonkatua kulkeva ratikka ei uhkaisi mitenkään linjoja 17, 25 & 27. Parempi olisi toki jos saisi jonkun näistäkin korvattua. Ratikka olisi vain yksi linja lisää.

----------


## Jykke

> Kannattaa myös huomioida, että tuollaisissa tärkeissä liikennepaikoissa on yleensä aikataulun mukaiset lähtöajat, joten ei siinä saa liikaa kiirettä pitääkään.


 Mutta pitäisi pyrkiä siihen - varsinkin kun vaunussa on myös paljon keskustaan menijöitä - että vältetään tällaisia turhia aikaa vieviä pysähdyksiä. Vaihtoaseman tapauksessa tämä voidaan hyväksyä, jos kyseessä on tärkeä ja paljon käytetty vaihto. Tällöinkin pitäisi synkronoida vaihto mieluiten siten, että vaihtoajasta johtuva pysähdys olisi mahdollisimman lyhyt. 1-5 min. on aika hyvä kipukynnys.




> Pistoraiteenkaan ei tarvitse mennä juuri siihen, mihin minä sen piirsin. Se voisi mennä lähemmäs pääoveakin.


 Mutta edelleen kääntö vie keskustaan menijöiden (joita vaunussa on aivan varmasti valtaosa) aikaa turhaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta pitäisi pyrkiä siihen - varsinkin kun vaunussa on myös paljon keskustaan menijöitä - että vältetään tällaisia turhia aikaa vieviä pysähdyksiä. Vaihtoaseman tapauksessa tämä voidaan hyväksyä, jos kyseessä on tärkeä ja paljon käytetty vaihto. Tällöinkin pitäisi synkronoida vaihto mieluiten siten, että vaihtoajasta johtuva pysähdys olisi mahdollisimman lyhyt. 1-5 min. on aika hyvä kipukynnys.


No ei se pistoraiteella pysähtyminen vie jos 1-1,5 min. Tuskin niissä kannattaa käyttää kahta junayksikköä yhteen liitettyinä, jolloin kuskin kävelymatka ratikan päästä toiseen ei ole kohtuuttoman pitkä. Tiheämpi vuoroväli on parempi vaihtoehto.

Hetkinen. Jos vaihtoasemalla hyväksytään pidemmät pysähdykset, niin sitten vain eri linjat Hervanta-TAYS ja TAYS-keskusta. Kuulostaisiko paremmalta ?




> Mutta edelleen kääntö vie keskustaan menijöiden (joita vaunussa on aivan varmasti valtaosa) aikaa turhaan.


Vähemmän, mitä nykybusseissa mene aikaa turhaan. On vuoronperään pysäkkiä ja liikennevaloja.

----------


## ultrix

Se, mitä viestissäni TAYSin pysäkkijärjestelyistä tarkoitin, käyköön ilmi oheisesta liitetiedostosta. Magentanvärinen vaihtoehto on siis Teiskontien kahteen kertaan ylittävä, mutta TAYSia ja TAMKia lähempi vaihtoehto ja musta vaihtoehto on Teiskontien eteläpuolella kokonaan pysyttelevä vaihtoehto, mutta joka edellyttää Teiskontien ylitystä kampusalueelle menijöille.

----------


## Ertsu

> Se, mitä viestissäni TAYSin pysäkkijärjestelyistä tarkoitin, käyköön ilmi oheisesta liitetiedostosta. Magentanvärinen vaihtoehto on siis Teiskontien kahteen kertaan ylittävä, mutta TAYSia ja TAMKia lähempi vaihtoehto ja musta vaihtoehto on Teiskontien eteläpuolella kokonaan pysyttelevä vaihtoehto, mutta joka edellyttää Teiskontien ylitystä kampusalueelle menijöille.


Sillä mustalla vaihtoehdolla tulee Keskussairaalaan niin pitkä kävelymatka, että se ei ainakaan oman auton käyttäjiä houkuttele. Sairaat joutuisivat kävelemään tutkimuksiin lähes kilometrin TAYSin pääovelle. Juuri kävelymatkan lyhentämiseksi sitä pistoraidetta ajattelin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämä keskustelu tärkeästä aiheesta on päässyt vinoutumaan pahasti.  

Yksi keskustelijoista esittää ideoitaan täysin "tyhjästä" perehtymättä käytännön kokemuksiin raideliikenteestä, joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun perusasioihin tai huomioimatta niitä kun ne keskustelussa esitetään.

Tuntuu kummalliselta, että sama taho, joka vaatii Tampereelle keskustaan 100-200 miljoonan euron raitiotietunnelia, josta teoriassa suurin mahdollinen ajansäästö on 30 sekuntia, vaatii päälinjalle pistoraidetta, joka hidastaisi matkaa vähintään noin 1,5 - 2 minuuttia.

Suosittelisin, että voisi perehtyä oikeasti käytännössä raideliikenteeseen paikan päällä. Jo esimerkiksi matka Helsinkiin valaisisi paljon. Samoin Tukholmaan tai Göteborgiin. Näihin kohteisiin matkustaminen ei rahassa, ajassa tai vaivassa paljoa vaadi.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuskin niissä kannattaa käyttää kahta junayksikköä yhteen liitettyinä, jolloin kuskin kävelymatka ratikan päästä toiseen ei ole kohtuuttoman pitkä. Tiheämpi vuoroväli on parempi vaihtoehto.


 15-10 minuuttia on aivan riittävä vuoroväli näille linjoille. Sen ansiosta myös tulevaisuudessa on varaa lisätä linjoja entisestään. Kaksinajo on erittän yleinen ratkaisu monilla euroopan raitioteillä. 




> Hetkinen. Jos vaihtoasemalla hyväksytään pidemmät pysähdykset, niin sitten vain eri linjat Hervanta-TAYS ja TAYS-keskusta. Kuulostaisiko paremmalta ?


 No ei oikeastaan. Tällöin muodostuu pakollinen vaihto keskustasta tulevan ja Hervantaan menevän ratikan välille, vaikka sellaista ei tarvitse tehdä. Tällaisia ratkaisuja pitää nimenomaan välttää. 





> Vähemmän, mitä nykybusseissa mene aikaa turhaan. On vuoronperään pysäkkiä ja liikennevaloja.


 Busseillekkin voidaan aina järjestää liikennevaloetuisuuksia, jos niillä nyt kestää niin pitkään matkustaa keskustasta TAYS:iin.

----------


## Jykke

> Se, mitä viestissäni TAYSin pysäkkijärjestelyistä tarkoitin, käyköön ilmi oheisesta liitetiedostosta.


 Itse käsitin että pinkin linjan pysäkki olisi nykyisen bussipysäkin takana olevassa pöheikössä. Pitää lukea vähän tarkemmin  :Redface:

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämä keskustelu tärkeästä aiheesta on päässyt vinoutumaan pahasti.  
> 
> Yksi keskustelijoista esittää ideoitaan täysin "tyhjästä" perehtymättä käytännön kokemuksiin raideliikenteestä, joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun perusasioihin tai huomioimatta niitä kun ne keskustelussa esitetään.
> 
> Tuntuu kummalliselta, että sama taho, joka vaatii Tampereelle keskustaan 100-200 miljoonan euron raitiotietunnelia, josta teoriassa suurin mahdollinen ajansäästö on 30 sekuntia, vaatii päälinjalle pistoraidetta, joka hidastaisi matkaa vähintään noin 1,5 - 2 minuuttia.


Miten itse palvelisit Keskussairaalassa ja TAMKissa asioivia ?? Noiden kahden laitoksen väliin voisi tehdä lenkinkin, joka hidastaisi matkaa sen saman, minkä pistoraidekin. Vai onko tarkoitus jatkossakin kävelyttää sairaita se puoli kilsaa, mitä tällä hetkellä ?

Ensin ratikalla pitäisi päästä lähelle kohteita ja seuraavalla hetkellä se voi ohittaa kohteen puolen kilsan päästä. Kummallista logiikkaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ensin ratikalla pitäisi päästä lähelle kohteita ja seuraavalla hetkellä se voi ohittaa kohteen puolen kilsan päästä. Kummallista logiikkaa.


Joko järjestetään niin, että sairaat kävelevät mielellään sen puoli kilsaa, tai sitten niin, että ratikka koukkaa hieman lähempää. Logiikkaa ei ole siinäkään, jos kahden sairaalaan menevän tähden 300 muuta matkustajaa odottavat 1,5 minuuttia pysäkillä. Eikös siellä muka ole palvelulinjaa, joka koukkaa TAYSilta? Näiltä sivuilta ei, yllätys yllätys, löytynyt muuta kuin ajo-ohje autolla!

Tosiasia on se, että on pakko kartoittaa vaihtoehtoja ja priorisoida. On totta, että sairaalalle kulkee ihmisiä jokaiseen vuorokaudenaikaan, mutta mitään suurta sairaiden ihmisten ryöppyä sinne tuskin tulee, sillä työajatkin on sillä alalla hyvin porrastettuja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miten itse palvelisit Keskussairaalassa ja TAMKissa asioivia.


Keskussairaalan seudulla voidaan miettiä useita erilaisia ratkaisuja. Perusasia lienee oivaltaa, että keskussairaalan kohdalla raitiolinjan ei tarvitse seurata Teiskontietä tai Paasikiventietä.
Maan pinnalla on löydettävissä paremmin alueen keskeltä löytyvä reitti.

Useissa kaupungeissa vastaava laitoskohde on ratkaistu rakentamalla uusi joukkoliikennekatu, joka kulkee pääsisäänkäynnin kautta. Tällainen ratkaisu on esim. Lundin yliopistosairaalalla (Lundalänken) sekä Bremenin yliopistolla.

En lähde nyt heittämään esitystä linjaksi. Oleellinen kysymys linjauksen kannalta on se, viedäänkö Hervannan raitiotie Taysin kautta vai ohjataanko sieltä Linnainmaan linja.

Suosittelen todellakin tutustumista joko käytännössä tai netin välityksellä todellsiin, toimiviin pikaraitiotieratkaisuihin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Joko järjestetään niin, että sairaat kävelevät mielellään sen puoli kilsaa, tai sitten niin, että ratikka koukkaa hieman lähempää. Logiikkaa ei ole siinäkään, jos kahden sairaalaan menevän tähden 300 muuta matkustajaa odottavat 1,5 minuuttia pysäkillä.


Keskussairaalan liikennelogiikka pelaa yleensä vain siten, että ratikasta pois tai siihen sisään menijöitä on vähintään puolet tuosta 300:sta matkustajasta. Se esittämäni pistoraide olisi juuri sellainen, että ratikka koukkaa lähempää. Matkaa jatkavien ei siis tarvitsisi odotella pysäkillä, vaan he voivat istua ratikassa sen koukkauksen aikana. 

Lisäksi sen pistoraiteen länsipuolella on Tampereen ammattikorkeakoulu. Myös siellä käy paljon väkeä päivittäin. Se pistoraiteen pysäkki olisi suunnilleen TAYSin pääoven ja TAMKin puolessa välissä.




> Tosiasia on se, että on pakko kartoittaa vaihtoehtoja ja priorisoida. On totta, että sairaalalle kulkee ihmisiä jokaiseen vuorokaudenaikaan, mutta mitään suurta sairaiden ihmisten ryöppyä sinne tuskin tulee, sillä työajatkin on sillä alalla hyvin porrastettuja.


Ainakin parkkipaikkaa etsiessä siellä on aina ruuhkaa. Potilaiden lisäksi siellä käy myös henkilökuntaa. Bussillakin matkustavia riittää aina, vaikka pysäkki on muutaman sadan metrin päässä pääovelta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Keskussairaalan seudulla voidaan miettiä useita erilaisia ratkaisuja. Perusasia lienee oivaltaa, että keskussairaalan kohdalla raitiolinjan ei tarvitse seurata Teiskontietä tai Paasikiventietä.
> Maan pinnalla on löydettävissä paremmin alueen keskeltä löytyvä reitti.


Se esittelemäni pistoraide ei seuraakaan mitään katulinjauksia. Se ei aiheuta sen enempää viivytystä kuin jostain kaukaa kierretty lenkkikään.




> Useissa kaupungeissa vastaava laitoskohde on ratkaistu rakentamalla uusi joukkoliikennekatu, joka kulkee pääsisäänkäynnin kautta. Tällainen ratkaisu on esim. Lundin yliopistosairaalalla (Lundalänken) sekä Bremenin yliopistolla.


Tämä minun pistoraide-ehdotukseni säästää uuden kadun rakentamiselta ja siten kustannuksia.

Toisekseen Tampereen yliopistosairaalan pääsisäänkäynnin eteen ratikka ei mahdu.




> En lähde nyt heittämään esitystä linjaksi. Oleellinen kysymys linjauksen kannalta on se, viedäänkö Hervannan raitiotie Taysin kautta vai ohjataanko sieltä Linnainmaan linja.


Ei se liikaa olisi, vaikka molemmatkin ohjattaisiin sen kautta.




> Suosittelen todellakin tutustumista joko käytännössä tai netin välityksellä todellsiin, toimiviin pikaraitiotieratkaisuihin.


Esittelen täällä vain omia näkemyksiäni, kuten keskustelupalstoilla yleensä on tapana. Sitä paitsi, jos jokin ratkaisu toimii jossain, ei tarkoita, että se toimii kaikkialla muuallakin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Esittelen täällä vain omia näkemyksiäni, kuten keskustelupalstoilla yleensä on tapana.


Yleensä todellisia kaupunkeja ja todellisia hankkeita koskevissa keskusteluissa on tapana, että ne edes osittain pohjautuvat todellisuuteen eivätkä vain kokonaan itse keksittyihin visioihin.  

Tampereen pikaraitiotiehanketta koskevan keskustelun tulisi pohjautua edes jollakin tavalla:
- Tampereen kaupungin olosuhteisiiin
- Laadittuihin suunnitelmiin pikaraitiotiestä Tampereelle
- Muiden kaupunkien kokemuksiin toteutetuista pikaraitioteistä.

On hieman vaivauttavaa, että vaadit spekuloinnille "tyhjän päällä" samaa painoarvoa kuin puheenvuoroille, jotka perustuvat kolmeen edellä mainittuun näkökulmaan.




> Sitä paitsi, jos jokin ratkaisu toimii jossain, ei tarkoita, että se toimii kaikkialla muuallakin.


Se, että jokin ratkaisu toimii jossain, osoittaa, että ratkaisu on edes mahdollinen.
Viittasin nyt pariin konkreettiseen ratkaisuun, jotka toimivat hyvin vastaavissa kohteissa kuin Tampereen yliopistollinen keskussairaala.

Suosittelen ihan oikeasti, että tutustuisit vaikka nyt niihin Helsingin ratkaisuihin paikan päällä. Jo se veisi keskustelua kummasti rakentavampaan suuntaan.

Nettilähteistä hieman konkreettisemmille urille tietämystä voisi viedä vaikkapa www.kaupunkiliikenne.net

----------


## Ertsu

> Yleensä todellisia kaupunkeja ja todellisia hankkeita koskevissa keskusteluissa on tapana, että ne edes osittain pohjautuvat todellisuuteen eivätkä vain kokonaan itse keksittyihin visioihin.


Kaikki mahdolliset tekniset ratkaisut on tehty joskus ensimmäisen kerran. Ne perustuvat aina jonkun henkilön visioille.  




> Tampereen pikaraitiotiehanketta koskevan keskustelun tulisi pohjautua edes jollakin tavalla:
> - Tampereen kaupungin olosuhteisiiin
> - Laadittuihin suunnitelmiin pikaraitiotiestä Tampereelle


Laadittuihin ? Kenen laatimiin ?



> - Muiden kaupunkien kokemuksiin toteutetuista pikaraitioteistä.


Mikä muu kaupunki on täysin identtinen Tampereen kanssa ?




> On hieman vaivauttavaa, että vaadit spekuloinnille "tyhjän päällä" samaa painoarvoa kuin puheenvuoroille, jotka perustuvat kolmeen edellä mainittuun näkökulmaan.


Mitä sellainen keskustelu on, jossa kaikki ovat samaa mieltä ? Eikö keskustelussa saa olla eri mieltä asioista ?




> Se, että jokin ratkaisu toimii jossain, osoittaa, että ratkaisu on edes mahdollinen.
> Viittasin nyt pariin konkreettiseen ratkaisuun, jotka toimivat hyvin vastaavissa kohteissa kuin Tampereen yliopistollinen keskussairaala.


En noita paria konkreettista ratkaisua tunne, mutta Tampereen yliopistosairaalan pääoven eteen ratikka ei todellakaan mahdu. Kirjoitin tuon jo aikaisemmin.




> Suosittelen ihan oikeasti, että tutustuisit vaikka nyt niihin Helsingin ratkaisuihin paikan päällä. Jo se veisi keskustelua kummasti rakentavampaan suuntaan.


Minun ei tarvitse tuntea Helsingin ratkaisuja esittääkseni omia visioitani Tampereen liikenteestä. Onhan Helsingissä metrokin, mutta sellaisen (tai sinnepäin) rakentamista Tampereelle näytät vastustavan kiivaasti. Jostain syystä ?

----------


## sebastin

Tutkiessani, jo pidemmän aikaa, Tampereen raitiosuunnitelmia, kaupunginvaltuuston mielipiteitä, käytyä kansalaiskeskustelua, nykyistä joukkoliikenneverkkoa ja Tampereen katuverkkoa naapurikuntineen, päädyn suosittelemaan Tampereen seudun raidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi katuraitiovaunua. Suosituksen yksityiskohdat:

- metrinen raide, vaihde ja vaunuratkaisut samat kuin Helsingissä
- tunneleita eikä eritasoristeyksiä ei ole
- liikennevaloetuuksin pyritään nopeuttamaan vaunujen kulkua
- toteutetaan laaja-vaihtoehto: kiskoyhteydet Kalkkuun, Lentävänniemeen, Pirkkalaan, Hervanta/vuorekseen, Annalaan ja Sorilaan.
- keskusta-alueella liikennöidään kahdella raideparilla siten, että Tammerkosken sillalla Amurin suunnan rata haarautuu rautatieasemalle ja Koskikeskukseen, ratojen on hyvä umpeutua silmukaksi Sorin läheisyydessä.
- tutkittava on raideyhteys Hämeenkadulta Itsenäisyydenkadulle Rautatieaseman alitse.
- RHK:n radoilla aloitetaan ekstensiivisempi paikallisjunaliikenne.
- bussien laatukäytäviä pidetään yllä, mahdollisesti osa korvataan myöhemmin raitiolinjoilla.
- keskusta-alueelle tehdään tilavaraukset mahdollisesti myöhemmin toteutettavalle raitiotunnelille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Laadittuihin ? Kenen laatimiin ?


Et voi tosissasi väittää, ettet tietäisi Tampereen pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmista mitään:

http://www.tampere.fi/projekti/raideliikenne/
http://www.tase2025.fi/




> Mikä muu kaupunki on täysin identtinen Tampereen kanssa ?


Ei tietenkään mikään. Mutta yhtäläisyyksiä on ihan riittävästi, jotta voidaan analysoida, mikä on hyödyllistä, tarpeellista ja minkä hintaista vaikutuksiltaan minkälaista. Myös muissa kaupungeissa asuu keskimäärin 170 cm pituisia ihmisiä ja kadut tehdään asvaltista talojen vierelle.




> Mitä sellainen keskustelu on, jossa kaikki ovat samaa mieltä ? Eikö keskustelussa saa olla eri mieltä asioista ?


Totta kai saa olla eri mieltä, mutta on vain typerää olla eri mieltä asiasta, joka on tekninen fakta. On tyhmää olla eri mieltä, jos joku sanoo, että talot kannattaa rakentaa mieluummin betonista kuin vaahtokarkeista. Pitäisikö Tampereen kadut päällystää savella vain, koska ei uskota, että asvaltti toimisi Tampereella?




> Minun ei tarvitse tuntea Helsingin ratkaisuja esittääkseni omia visioitani Tampereen liikenteestä. Onhan Helsingissä metrokin, mutta sellaisen (tai sinnepäin) rakentamista Tampereelle näytät vastustavan kiivaasti.


Muiden kaupunkien esimerkit ennen kaikkea kertovat juurikin sitä, mikä ainakin on mahdollista. Toisaalta niistä voi myös ottaa oppia. Viisaus tuleekin juuri siitä, että osaa analysoida muiden kaupunkien kokemuksia ja päätellä niistä, mikä toimisi Tampereella. Lukuiset kokemukset osoittavat, että juuri raitiotie toimii Tampereella paremmin kuin metro. Siihen tarvitaan vähän myös tietämystä siitä, mikä on kustannustaso milläkin.

On vain yksiselitteisesti typerää, jos on väkisin lähdettävä keksimään pyörää uudelleen. On myös yksiselitteisesti erittäin epäviisasta (pahoitteluni anglismista), jollei tajua opiskella ensin sitä, mitä muualla ollaan tehty.

Visioita saa esittää, mutta jos niitä todella haluaa otettavan vakavaksi, vaaditaan vähän muutakin kuin vilkasta mielikuvitusta. Jos haluaa täällä esitellä vain leikkijunaratojaan, kannattaa viestissä mainita, ettei niitä ole tarkoitettu otettavan vakavasti. Suosittelen siihen myös tietokonepelejä; niillä saa junat liikkumaan minkälaiseen viritykseen vain. Vähän haasteellisemmat tosin vaativat, että junaliikenteen pitää niissäkin olla kannattavaa. Tampereella vain ei voida käyttää huijauskoodeja, joilla saa taas miljardin lisää rahaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Totta kai saa olla eri mieltä, mutta on vain typerää olla eri mieltä asiasta, joka on tekninen fakta. On tyhmää olla eri mieltä, jos joku sanoo, että talot kannattaa rakentaa mieluummin betonista kuin vaahtokarkeista. Pitäisikö Tampereen kadut päällystää savella vain, koska ei uskota, että asvaltti toimisi Tampereella?


Ratikan reittien suunnittelu ei ole mikään tekninen fakta. Ne tehdään juuri sinne, mihin päättäjät haluavat ja ne ovat aina enemmän tai vähemmän makuasioita. Kompromisseja. Reittisuunnittelussa on aina enemmän kuin yksi vaihtoehto. Et voi rinnastaa sitä asvaltin ja saven ominaisuuksiin.

Täytyy myöntää, että alan pikkuhiljaa taas kyllästyä tähänkin aiheeseen ja eiköhän ylläpitokin potkaise kohta ulos, kun uskallan olla eri mieltä teidän intellektuellien kanssa.

----------


## Kolli

Ertsu: et ole ainoa, joka on sitä mieltä, että tämä on yhden mielipiteen palsta.

En kuitenkaan usko, että TAYS on kiistelemisen arvoista. Tehdään vaan lenkki lähempää sairaalaa ja otetaan parkkipaikoista tilaa kiskoille. Sitten ei tarvita pistoraidetta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ertsu: et ole ainoa, joka on sitä mieltä, että tämä on yhden mielipiteen palsta.
> 
> En kuitenkaan usko, että TAYS on kiistelemisen arvoista. Tehdään vaan lenkki lähempää sairaalaa ja otetaan parkkipaikoista tilaa kiskoille. Sitten ei tarvita pistoraidetta.


Tehdään vaan minun puolestani. Tämähän on juuri sitä visiointia, joka minulta näyttää olevan kiellettyä.

Kiitos myötätunnosta.

----------


## sebastin

> Tutkiessani, jo pidemmän aikaa, Tampereen raitiosuunnitelmia, kaupunginvaltuuston mielipiteitä, käytyä kansalaiskeskustelua, nykyistä joukkoliikenneverkkoa ja Tampereen katuverkkoa naapurikuntineen, päädyn suosittelemaan Tampereen seudun raidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi katuraitiovaunua. Suosituksen yksityiskohdat:
> 
> - metrinen raide, vaihde ja vaunuratkaisut samat kuin Helsingissä
> - tunneleita eikä eritasoristeyksiä ei ole
> - liikennevaloetuuksin pyritään nopeuttamaan vaunujen kulkua
> - toteutetaan laaja-vaihtoehto: kiskoyhteydet Kalkkuun, Lentävänniemeen, Pirkkalaan, Hervanta/vuorekseen, Annalaan ja Sorilaan.
> - keskusta-alueella liikennöidään kahdella raideparilla siten, että Tammerkosken sillalla Amurin suunnan rata haarautuu rautatieasemalle ja Koskikeskukseen, ratojen on hyvä umpeutua silmukaksi Sorin läheisyydessä.
> - tutkittava on raideyhteys Hämeenkadulta Itsenäisyydenkadulle Rautatieaseman alitse.
> - RHK:n radoilla aloitetaan ekstensiivisempi paikallisjunaliikenne.
> ...


Tällä Tampereen kiskojoukkoliikenne saataisiin alulle, ja vielä halvimmalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ne perustuvat aina jonkun henkilön visioille.


Tekniset keksinnöt perustuvat yleensä vision lisäksi mm. luonnonlakien tuntemukseen, olevan tekniikan soveltamiseen sekä sovelluksen kohdealueen tuntemukseen. Keksintöjä ei yleensä tehdä tyhjästä.




> Mikä muu kaupunki on täysin identtinen Tampereen kanssa?


Ei tietenkään mikään, mutta esimerkiksi EU:n alueella on kymmeniä Tampereen kokoluokan 
(seudulla 200-400 000 asukasta), kaupunkeja, joissa on toteutettu tai suunnitteilla pikaraitiotie tai muu tehokas joukkoliikenneratkaisu, ja käytännön kokemuksia näistä voi soveltaa Tampereelle. Ihan nyt vaikka lonkalta voi heittää esim. Linz, Rostock, Freiburg, Strasbourg kaupunkeina joissa on pikaraitiotie ja Bergen, Århus, Odense, Malmö ja Turku, joissa on suunnitteilla pikaraitiotie. Mukavia tutustumiskohteita, ruoka, juoma ja ihmiset ovat mukavia kaikissa.




> Mitä sellainen keskustelu on, jossa kaikki ovat samaa mieltä ? Eikö keskustelussa saa olla eri mieltä asioista?


Mielipiteille, jotka eivät perustu faktaan ja kokemukseen, ei voi antaa keskustelussa yhtä paljoa painoarvoa kuin faktaan ja kokemuksiin perustuville mielipiteille. Tällä foorumilla on toistuvasti ongelmia sellaisissa keskusteluissa, joissa suurisuuntaisille väitteille tai ehdotuksille ei ole esittää faktaan ja kokemuksiin perustuvia perusteita tai tällaiset kumotaan faktalla ja kokemuksilla.




> Onhan Helsingissä metrokin, mutta sellaisen (tai sinnepäin) rakentamista Tampereelle näytät vastustavan kiivaasti. Jostain syystä ?


Helsingin metro opettaa. Esimerkiksi siellä voi käytännössä, esimerkiksi sekuntikellon avulla, mitata siirtymäaikoja maanalaiselta asemalta maan pinnalle.

Helsingin seutu on väestöltään noin neljä kertaa suurempi kuin Tampereen seutu.

Helsingissä kuitenkin on lähin ja helpoimmin tutustuttava raitiotie, metro ja lähijunajärjestelmä sekä Jokerilla sekä Etelä-Espoossa erittäin pitkälle viedyt bussiliikenteen etuusratkaisut. Näistä voidaan soveltaa Tampereen seudulle hyväksi havaittuja ratkaisuja ja välttää huonoksi havaittuja.




> Jostain syystä ?


Etkö oikeasti lue ketjuun kirjoitettuja vastauksia? 
Tunnelin rakentaminen Tampereen keskustaan on järjetöntä seuraavista syistä:
- Tunneli maksaa todennäköisesti noin 100-200 M enemmän kuin pintarata Hämeenkadulla.
- Tunnelin maksimaalinen ajansäästö on luokkaa noin 30 sekuntia jos asemat ovat samat.
- Mahdolliset reittikadut pinnalla: Hämeenkatu, Itsenäisyydenkatu ja Hatanpään valtatie sijaitsevat keskustan painopisteessä, josta kaikkiin merkittäviin kohteisiin on lyhyimmät kävelymatkat.

----------


## ultrix

> Keskussairaalan seudulla voidaan miettiä useita erilaisia ratkaisuja. Perusasia lienee oivaltaa, että keskussairaalan kohdalla raitiolinjan ei tarvitse seurata Teiskontietä tai Paasikiventietä.
> Maan pinnalla on löydettävissä paremmin alueen keskeltä löytyvä reitti.
> 
> Useissa kaupungeissa vastaava laitoskohde on ratkaistu rakentamalla uusi joukkoliikennekatu, joka kulkee pääsisäänkäynnin kautta. Tällainen ratkaisu on esim. Lundin yliopistosairaalalla (Lundalänken) sekä Bremenin yliopistolla.


TAYSin kampus on joukkoliikennesuunnittelun kannalta erittäin haastava. Alueella ei ole aiemman postini magentan linjan lisäksi juuri mahdollisuuksia nopealle raitiolinjalle. Toisaalta silloin myös kävelymatkat pysäkiltä Teiskontien/Vieritien läheltä kauimmille laitoksille käyvät todella pitkiksi.

Nyt on puhuttu, että osa Teiskontien bussilinjoista johdettaisiin jotenkin kiemurrellen TAYSin kampuksen läpi Biokatua Finn-Medin ja Hoitokodin ohi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tekniset keksinnöt perustuvat yleensä vision lisäksi mm. luonnonlakien tuntemukseen, olevan tekniikan soveltamiseen sekä sovelluksen kohdealueen tuntemukseen. Keksintöjä ei yleensä tehdä tyhjästä.


Pitää paikkansa. Tekniset keksinnöt ja visiot ovat eri asioita. Ratikan reitin suunnittelu ei ole teknistä keksimistä, vaan olemassa olevan tekniikan soveltamista.




> Ei tietenkään mikään, mutta esimerkiksi EU:n alueella on kymmeniä Tampereen kokoluokan 
> (seudulla 200-400 000 asukasta), kaupunkeja, joissa on toteutettu tai suunnitteilla pikaraitiotie tai muu tehokas joukkoliikenneratkaisu, ja käytännön kokemuksia näistä voi soveltaa Tampereelle. Ihan nyt vaikka lonkalta voi heittää esim. Linz, Rostock, Freiburg, Strasbourg kaupunkeina joissa on pikaraitiotie ja Bergen, Århus, Odense, Malmö ja Turku, joissa on suunnitteilla pikaraitiotie. Mukavia tutustumiskohteita, ruoka, juoma ja ihmiset ovat mukavia kaikissa.


Vaikka onkin, niin samoilla työpiirustuksilla ei Tampereen (pika)ratikkaa voi tehdä. Ruoka, juoma ja ihmiset ovat mukavia useimmissa kaupungeissa. Myös Turussa, jossa kävin hiljattain ja jota jotkut kateelliset tamperelaiset mollaavat.




> Mielipiteille, jotka eivät perustu faktaan ja kokemukseen, ei voi antaa keskustelussa yhtä paljoa painoarvoa kuin faktaan ja kokemuksiin perustuville mielipiteille. Tällä foorumilla on toistuvasti ongelmia sellaisissa keskusteluissa, joissa suurisuuntaisille väitteille tai ehdotuksille ei ole esittää faktaan ja kokemuksiin perustuvia perusteita tai tällaiset kumotaan faktalla ja kokemuksilla.


Näinhän se on näillä palstoilla, joilla erilaisille mielipiteille ei anneta sijaa. Ylläpito on jo käynyt minunkin kimppuuni yksityisviesteillä, nimellä "varoitus", kun en ole tehnyt lainauksia "oikein".




> Helsingin metro opettaa. Esimerkiksi siellä voi käytännössä, esimerkiksi sekuntikellon avulla, mitata siirtymäaikoja maanalaiselta asemalta maan pinnalle.


Oletko mitannut sekuntikelolla, mitä eroa on bussin ja katuratikan matka-aikaeroilla ? Lienee samaa 30 sekunnin luokkaa ? Pikaratikalla oli alunperin tarkoitus saada keskusta houkuttelevaksi. Mikä siinä houkuttelee ? Itse kierrän sen aina, jos mahdollista. Jos ratikka on vain 30 sekuntia bussia nopeampi, niin siinä ei ole mitään houkuttelevaa.




> Helsingin seutu on väestöltään noin neljä kertaa suurempi kuin Tampereen seutu.
> 
> Helsingissä kuitenkin on lähin ja helpoimmin tutustuttava raitiotie, metro ja lähijunajärjestelmä sekä Jokerilla sekä Etelä-Espoossa erittäin pitkälle viedyt bussiliikenteen etuusratkaisut. Näistä voidaan soveltaa Tampereen seudulle hyväksi havaittuja ratkaisuja ja välttää huonoksi havaittuja.


Miksi helsinkiläiset sitten käyttävät niinkin paljon henkilöautoja, mitä olen kuvista nähnyt ? Siellä on niin toimiva joukkoliikenne,että henkilöauton käyttöön ei pitäisi olla mitään tarvetta.
Kävin Turussa pari viikkoa sitten eikä tullut mieleenkään, että olisin ajanut auton parkkiin rautatieaseman lähelle, vaan menin bussilla r-asemalle. Koskipuistosta pitää lisäksi kävellä n. 1 km.






> Etkö oikeasti lue ketjuun kirjoitettuja vastauksia?


Luen kaikki vastaukset. 



> Tunnelin rakentaminen Tampereen keskustaan on järjetöntä seuraavista syistä:
> - Tunneli maksaa todennäköisesti noin 100-200 M enemmän kuin pintarata Hämeenkadulla.


Hämeenkadulla on jo pintarata. Kumipyörille.



> - Tunnelin maksimaalinen ajansäästö on luokkaa noin 30 sekuntia jos asemat ovat samat.


Mikä ajansäästö on katuratikalla verrattuna bussiin ? Samaa 30 sek. luokkaa ?



> - Mahdolliset reittikadut pinnalla: Hämeenkatu, Itsenäisyydenkatu ja Hatanpään valtatie sijaitsevat keskustan painopisteessä, josta kaikkiin merkittäviin kohteisiin on lyhyimmät kävelymatkat.


Keskustassa ei ole merkittäviä kohteita. Se on vain läpikulkupaikka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ratikan reittien suunnittelu ei ole mikään tekninen fakta. Ne tehdään juuri sinne, mihin päättäjät haluavat ja ne ovat aina enemmän tai vähemmän makuasioita. Kompromisseja.


Reittien suunnittelu perustuu kuitenkin vankkaan tietämykseen kylmistä faktoista: rakennuskustannuksiin, olemassaolevaan kaupunkirakenteeseen, teknisiin mahdollisuuksiin, tilastotietoon ihmisten käyttäytymisestä ja preferensseistä. Vaikka jälkimmäisenkin taustalla on todella ihmisten mieltymyksiä, makuasioita, eivät ne käännä suunnittelua makuasioiksi, vaan niistä on olemassa tilastotietoa, joka on jollain todennäköisyydellä oikeata. Voidaan toki argumentoida, ovatko tällaiset tilastot oikeassa, mutta sekin keskustelu pohjautuu yleensä tilastomatematiikkaan ja yhteiskuntatieteeseen.

Todellisia makuasioita voi sanoa olevan arkkitehtien estetiikka ja siitä mieltä oleminen. Mutta sellaisesta ei ole tässä edes puhuttu.

Kompromisseja reittisuunnittelussa tietysti joutuu tekemään ja valitsemaan monesta vaihtoehdosta. Mutta vaihtoehtovalintaa ei käydä makuasioin ja sillä perusteella, kummasta reitistä sattuu tykkäämään enemmän. Valinta täytyy tehdä pitävin argumentein ja hyvin perusteluin siitä, mikä vaihtoehdoista on parempi. Siinä täytyy tuntea tekniset faktat, joilla asiaa voi selittää. Ja siitä päästään esimerkiksi siihen, että on olemassa lukuisia teknisiä faktoja, joita on edellä esitetty ja jotka puoltavat sitä, ettei TAYSiin kannata tehdä pistoraidetta, jossa junan kulkusuuntaa joudutaan vaihtamaan.

Teknisiä faktoja opitaan myös kokemuksesta. 




> Reittisuunnittelussa on aina enemmän kuin yksi vaihtoehto. Et voi rinnastaa sitä asvaltin ja saven ominaisuuksiin.


Asvaltin ja saven ominaisuudet ovat aivan verrattavissa niihin teknisiin ominaisuuksiin, joita muiden maiden raitiotiekaupungeista löytyy ja joita voi aivan hyvin soveltaa myös Tampereelle. Pointtini oli, että on olemassa lukuisia asioita, jotka eivät vaadi sitä, että olosuhteet ovat 100-%:sti samanlaiset. Vaan riittää, että kriittiset asiat ovat samanlaiset. Eurooppalaisten kaupunkien keskustat ovat monella tapaa aivan riittävän samanlaisia siihen, että niiden kokemuksista voidaan jotain oppia. Mikäli jotain asiaa ei voidakaan soveltaa Tampereella, tulisi olla jokin selitys sille, mitkä asiat vaikuttavat siihen. Esimerkiksi syy siihen, että Tampereella tunneliratikka ei olisi katuratikkaa merkittävästi nopeampi, ei voi olla se, että Tampere on erilainen kaupunki kuin Düsseldorf. Samat fysiikan lait pätevät täälläkin.




> Täytyy myöntää, että alan pikkuhiljaa taas kyllästyä tähänkin aiheeseen ja eiköhän ylläpitokin potkaise kohta ulos, kun uskallan olla eri mieltä teidän intellektuellien kanssa.


Olen ehkä ollut kovin jyrkkäsanainen kirjoituksissani. Voin selittää sitä sillä, että minä oikeasti uskon, että Tampereelle on eduksi joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen raitiotien avulla, mutta koska tiedän sinunkin kirjoittavan muille foorumeille asiasta, en halua, että asiasta kirjoitetaan puutaheinää, koska se ei edistä asiaa. Mielikuvituksellisella visioinnilla on helppo leimata koko asia turhanaikaiseksi.

Tämän foorumin suola on toki se, että täällä on paljon ennakkoluulottomia harrastelijoita, jotka uskaltavat ehdottaa ratkaisuja, jotka eivät ehkä tulisi mieleen muille. Mutta todellista *pippuria* tälle foorumille antaa se, että täällä on myös ihmisiä, jotka todella tietävät asioista oikeasti ja paljon ja joilla on elävän elämän kokemusta joukkoliikenteen parissa työskentelemisestä. Sen lisäksi täällä on harrastelijoita, jotka ovat hyvin perehtyneet aiheeseen ja omaavat lisäksi asiantuntemusta yhteiskunnasta, taloudesta, tekniikasta ja matematiikasta ja jotka siten osaavat kriittisesti suhtautua aiheeseen ja siitä esitettyihin väitteisiin. Minä arvostan suuresti sitä, että foorumin ylläpito myös tukee sitä, että täällä pysytään asialinjalla ja käydään jopa yhteiskunnallisesti merkittävää keskustelua. Tai opitaan niistä asioista muualla käytävään keskusteluun.

Toki keskustelusta saattaa tulla sellainen kuva, että täällä on tietty porukka, joka tyrmää tulokkaat. Sen taustalla on se, että vuodesta 2005 lähtien tällä foorumilla on tietyt aiheet käsitelty jo niin monta kertaa, että monia turhauttaa alkaa selostaa samat asiat uudelleen. Enkä usko senkään olevan vielä niin suuri ongelma kuin sen, että valitettavasti jotkut tulokkaat näyttävät suhtautuvan kirjoituksiin jo valmiisti vihamielisesti ja lukevat viestejä kuin piru Raamattua, ainoana tarkoituksenaan löytää omat olkiukkonsa, jotka lytätä ja samalla heittävät lapsen pesuveden mukana eli unohtavat lukea, mikä kirjoituksessa oli oikeasti pointtina. (Olipa hauskaa käyttää kolme vertauskuvaa samassa virkkeessä.  :Smile: ) Tällä foorumilla ei valitettavasti pärjää, jollei osaa keskustella asioista perustaen ne analyysiin faktoista ja syy-seuraussuhteista. Tällä foorumilla on hyvä osata myöntää, kun huomaa, ettei asiasta oikeasti tiennyt ja oppii jotain uutta. Itse olen mielestäni roimasti oppinut uutta täällä foorumin 3 vuoden olemassaolon aikana.

----------


## ultrix

> Tutkiessani, jo pidemmän aikaa, Tampereen raitiosuunnitelmia, kaupunginvaltuuston mielipiteitä, käytyä kansalaiskeskustelua, nykyistä joukkoliikenneverkkoa ja Tampereen katuverkkoa naapurikuntineen, päädyn suosittelemaan Tampereen seudun raidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi katuraitiovaunua.


Ilahduttavaa, sebastin kuulla sinulta tällainen mielipide!

Haluan kuitenkin puuttua pariin asiaan:



> - metrinen raide, vaihde ja vaunuratkaisut samat kuin Helsingissä
> - tutkittava on raideyhteys Hämeenkadulta Itsenäisyydenkadulle Rautatieaseman alitse.
> - RHK:n radoilla aloitetaan ekstensiivisempi paikallisjunaliikenne.


Miksi metrin raideleveys? Miksi vaihde- ja vaunuratkaisut kuin [nyky]-Helsingissä? Jos voidaan tehdä puhtaalta pöydältä, eikö kannata optimoida järjestelmää: rautatiemäiset vaihteet, vähintään 30-metriset vaunut (pariajossa) ja optio rautatieverkon hyödyntämiseksi?Miksi? Eikö olisi hyvä, jos Itsenäisyydenkatu olisi bussien laatukäytävä ja Kalevantie raitiovaunujen laatukäytävä?RHK:n ratojen nykyistä taajamajunaliikennettä ei oikein paikallisjunaliikenteeksi voi edes nimittää. Tilanne on vähän sama, jos Helsingin seudulla ekat asemat olisivat Espoon keskuksessa ja Tikkurilassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vaikka onkin, niin samoilla työpiirustuksilla ei Tampereen (pika)ratikkaa voi tehdä. Ruoka, juoma ja ihmiset ovat mukavia useimmissa kaupungeissa. Myös Turussa, jossa kävin hiljattain ja jota jotkut kateelliset tamperelaiset mollaavat.


Eli siis asvaltin veto Tampereella onnistuu kuin koko maailmassakin, mutta raitiotien suunnitteluperiaatteet kuuluvat samaan kategoriaan perinnekeittiöiden kanssa. Voi hyvä päivä.

Ei täällä puhuta mistään työpiirustuksista, vaan suunnitteluperiaatteista. Raitiovaunu kulkee Helsingissäkin rautakiskoilla sähkömoottorilla. Rata pohjustetaan samalla tavalla Tampereella kuin Helsingissä ja Tukholmassa. Rata kaareutuu samalla tavalla ja vaihteet voidaan rakentaa samalla tavalla. Raitiovaunu pitää saman verran ääntä ympäri maailmaa. Ihmiset osaavat varmasti myös väistää raitiovaunua Tampereella aivan yhtä hyvin kuin Göteborgissakin. Ihmiset myös liikkuvat yhtä nopeasti Tampereella kuin Tukholmassa. Ihmiset myös liikkuessaan arvostavat hyvin pitkälle samoja asioita. Bussipysäkit ovat samannäköisiä ja -kokoisia Tampereella ja Turussa. Liukuportaat liikkuvat samalla vauhdilla. Ihmiset pelkäävät maanalaisia paikkojakin yhtä paljon Tampereella kuin Helsingissä. Talot on rakennettu samalla tavalla Tampereella kuin monissa muissa kaupungeissa. Tampereen jokaista kaupunginosaa kohti löytyy varmasti monta kaupunginosaa ympäri Eurooppaa, jotka ovat rakennettu yhtä tiheästi. Tampereella liikkuu samanlaisia autoja kuin missä tahansa Saksan kaupungissa ja ne ajavatkin käytännössä yhtä nopeasti. Helsingissä ja Tukholmassa on samanlaiset pakkasetkin kuin Tampereella. Pohjois-Amerikasta varmaan löytyy raitiovaunuja kovemmistakin pakkasista.

Voitko kertoa edes yhden suunnitteluperiaatteen, jossa Tampere eroaa niin merkittävästi, että muista kaupungeista opittuja periaatteita ja ratkaisuja ei voitaisi soveltaa tänne?




> Miksi helsinkiläiset sitten käyttävät niinkin paljon henkilöautoja, mitä olen kuvista nähnyt ? Siellä on niin toimiva joukkoliikenne,että henkilöauton käyttöön ei pitäisi olla mitään tarvetta.


Vaikka lukisitkin muiden viestit, luetun ymmärtäminen tökkii edelleen. Mikko selväsanaisesti viestissään sanoi, että helsingissä on suunniteltu joukkoliikennettä sekä *hyvin* että *huonosti*. Auton käytön suuruus juuri indikoi, että jälkimmäistä on tapahtunut paljon. Siinä ei ratkaise sinun henkilökohtainen mielipiteesi siitä, kuinka hyvää joukkoliikennettä Helsingissä on. Tärkeää on juurikin se, että osataan analysoida Helsingin joukkoliikennettä kriittisesti ja ymmärtää, missä asioissa on epäonnistuttu.




> Keskustassa ei ole merkittäviä kohteita. Se on vain läpikulkupaikka.


Oletko todellakin tuota mieltä? Ihan oikeasti? Miksi mielestäsi on muodostunut sellainen paikka kuin *keskusta*, jollei siellä ole mitään, minkä vuoksi ihmiset sinne haluavat. On aivan yhteiskuntasuunnittelun perusperiaatteita, että keskusta muodostuu juuri sinne, minne ihmiset haluavat. Ja se johtuu siitä, että keskusta on aina kaikkein helpoiten saavutettavissa, koska sinne on lyhyin matka. Ja sen jälkeen ilmiö ruokkii itse itseään, koska sinne myös järjestetään paremmat yhteydet.

Vasta autoilun aikakaudella on alkanut keskustoiden reikäleipääntyminen (varsinkin ulkomailla), koska autoilun vaatimat väylät ja parkkipaikat eivät olekaan enää mahtuneet keskustaan. Mutta Tampereella näin ei ole vielä ehtinyt tapahtua, ja pikaraitiotie on yksi vastaus kehityksen kääntämiseen. Elinvoimaisen keskustan hyötyjä voisi selittää enemmänkin, mutta toivottavasti ymmärrät sen jotenkin itsekin.

Tämä ehkä osittain selittää sitä, miksi niin innokkaasti ajat tunneliratikkaa keskustaan, jos mielestäsi tärkeintä on vain päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti sen läpi. Mutta miksi tunneliratikassasi sitten edes rakennetaan asemia keskustaan?

----------


## Ertsu

> .Kompromisseja reittisuunnittelussa tietysti joutuu tekemään ja valitsemaan monesta vaihtoehdosta. Mutta vaihtoehtovalintaa ei käydä makuasioin ja sillä perusteella, kummasta reitistä sattuu tykkäämään enemmän.


No ei. Kyllä kai ne matkustajamäärätkin jotain merkitsevät ?

Luin kyllä koko romaanisi, ettei sitä tarvitse epäillä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämä ehkä osittain selittää sitä, miksi niin innokkaasti ajat tunneliratikkaa keskustaan, jos mielestäsi tärkeintä on vain päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti sen läpi. Mutta miksi tunneliratikassasi sitten edes rakennetaan asemia keskustaan?


Siksi, että voisin käydä esim Koskikeskuksen liikkeissä asioimassa helposti sen sijaan, että nykyisin käyn henkilöautolla Kalevan Gigantissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä kai ne matkustajamäärätkin jotain merkitsevät ?


Totta kai. Siksi täällä käydäänkin keskustelua, jossa yritetään puida sitä, miksi milläkin reittivaihtoehdolla olisi enemmän matkustajia kuin toisella. Siinä sitten tasapainotellaan kävelymatkan ja vaunun matkan välillä. Ja siihen auttaa, jos osaa vähän laskeskella, miten mikäkin reittivaihtoehto toimii. Siihen tarvitaan sitten ihan oikeaa faktaa esim. siitä, minkä verran raitiovaunun suunnanvaihto kestää. Itsekään en usko sen käyvän 15 sekunnissa, mutta oikeaa tietoa minulla ei ole. Mutta juuri tällaisessa asiassa voidaan käydä tutkimassa jossain toisessa kaupungissa, miten se suunnanvaihto ihan päivittäisessä liikenteessä käytännössä sujuu, ja se tieto on vielä paljon pätevämpää kuin teoreettiset laskelmat samasta aiheesta, koska siinä otetaan huomioon varmasti kaikki tekijät. Ja siinä on vaikeaa uskoa, etteikö kokemusta voitaisi soveltaa Tampereellakin.

Ja koko suunnanvaihto on joka tapauksessa ylimääräinen vaiva, joten paljon helpompi lähtökohta on miettiä linjausta, jossa suunnanvaihtoa ei tarvita. Jos löydämme kaarrelinjauksen, jolla päästään yhtä lähelle ovea kuin pistoraiteella, on se varmasti parempi, vaikka olisi vähän kalliimpikin. Ja taas voimme käydä katsomassa muissa kaupungeissa, millaisia ratkaisuja on keksitty, kun raitiovaunu pitää tuoda mahdollisimman lähelle jotain vaikeasti saavutettavaa kohdetta. Eikä taaskaan ole mitään syytä olettaa, ettei vastaava ratkaisu toimisi Tampereella.

Jotain kertoo myös se, ettei tuollaisia pistoraiteita, joissa suuntaa vaihdetaan linjalla, ole maailmalla kovinkaan paljon. En usko, että siinä on kyse vain suunnittelijoiden innovointikyvyn puutteesta, vaan on oikeasti nähty paremmaksi ratkaisuksi välttää suunnanvaihdosta aiheutuvat ongelmat ja aikahukat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siksi, että voisin käydä esim Koskikeskuksen liikkeissä asioimassa helposti sen sijaan, että nykyisin käyn henkilöautolla Kalevan Gigantissa.


Etkö juuri äsken sanonut, ettei keskustassa ole merkittäviä kohteita? Onko Koskikeskus siis kuitenkin merkittävä kohde? Olisiko siellä kenties muitakin kohteita, jotka eivät ole merkittäviä, mutta joihin kaikki kuitenkin haluavat päästä?

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja koko suunnanvaihto on joka tapauksessa ylimääräinen vaiva, joten paljon helpompi lähtökohta on miettiä linjausta, jossa suunnanvaihtoa ei tarvita. Jos löydämme kaarrelinjauksen, jolla päästään yhtä lähelle ovea kuin pistoraiteella, on se varmasti parempi, vaikka olisi vähän kalliimpikin. Ja taas voimme käydä katsomassa muissa kaupungeissa, millaisia ratkaisuja on keksitty, kun raitiovaunu pitää tuoda mahdollisimman lähelle jotain vaikeasti saavutettavaa kohdetta. Eikä taaskaan ole mitään syytä olettaa, ettei vastaava ratkaisu toimisi Tampereella.
> 
> Jotain kertoo myös se, ettei tuollaisia pistoraiteita, joissa suuntaa vaihdetaan linjalla, ole maailmalla kovinkaan paljon. En usko, että siinä on kyse vain suunnittelijoiden innovointikyvyn puutteesta, vaan on oikeasti nähty paremmaksi ratkaisuksi välttää suunnanvaihdosta aiheutuvat ongelmat ja aikahukat.


Turusta Tampereen kautta Jyväskylään kulkeva pikajuna vaihtaa kulkusuuntaansa Tampereella. Siinähän se veturin vaihto junan toiseen päähän kestää jonkin aikaa, mutta (pika)ratikassa vain kuskin täytyy kävellä "junan" toiseen päähän. Siksi juuri sellainen reitti ei sovi esim liikuntavammaisen ajettavaksi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Etkö juuri äsken sanonut, ettei keskustassa ole merkittäviä kohteita? Onko Koskikeskus siis kuitenkin merkittävä kohde? Olisiko siellä kenties muitakin kohteita, jotka eivät ole merkittäviä, mutta joihin kaikki kuitenkin haluavat päästä?


Kyllähän Koskikeskuksessa aina väkeä häärää ruuhkaksi asti. Itsekin kävisin useammin, jos pääsy olisi helpompaa. 
Keskussairaalassa on joskus pakko asioida ja aina pännii se parkkipaikan hakeminen. Sitten vielä pitää jännittää, että riittääköhän se pysäköintiaika vai ei. Joko lappuliisa on iskenyt ? Julkisilla olisi kyllä mukavampi mennä, kun vain pääsisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Turusta Tampereen kautta Jyväskylään kulkeva pikajuna vaihtaa kulkusuuntaansa Tampereella.


Kyllä, tiedän hyvin. Ulkomailla tätä tehdään kaukojunaliikenteessä jopa paljon useammin. Suomessahan sitä tapahtuu vain Tampereella ja Kouvolassa.

Urbaani raitiovaunuliikenne on kuitenkin täysin eri asia, ja siinä kun kaukojunalla on varaa seisoa asemalla kymmenen minuuttia, raitiovaunulla jo kahden minuutin lisäviivästys on useimmiten omiaan tuhoamaan sellaisen linjauksen kannattavuuden.

Kaukojunaliikenteessäkin tuota tehdään vain siksi, että keskusasemalla on välttämätöntä käydä ja vaihtoehtoisen läpiajettavan linjauksen rakentaminen olisi todella kallista tai jopa mahdotonta. Tässä kuitenkin puhutaan vain kymmenien metrien eroista linjauksessa.




> Siinähän se veturin vaihto junan toiseen päähän kestää jonkin aikaa, mutta (pika)ratikassa vain kuskin täytyy kävellä "junan" toiseen päähän.


Sanoin jo aikaisemmin, että minulla ei ole tietoa siitä, kuinka paljon raitiovaunun suunnan vaihto käytännössä kestää. Tiedän kuitenkin sen, että se ainakin vaatii toisen pään ohjaamon sulkemisen kokonaan ja toisen pään ohjaamon avaamisen, eli raitiovaunu pitää "bootata". Se saattaa viedä enemmänkin aikaa kuin pelkkä kävely toiseen päähän.

Eikä vieläkään ole osoitettu, etteikö aivan yhtä hyvän linjauksen voisi rakentaa ilman tuota pistoraidetta, jolloin aikahaittoja ei varmasti tule.

Lisäksi pistoraiteesta aiheutuu lisäkustannus vaihteen rakentamisesta ja ylläpidosta. Pistoraiteen risteysjärjestelyt saattavat myös olla vaikeampia kuin kaarteen.

Kokeilisit nyt edes itse, miten linjauksen voisi piirtää myös ilman suunnanvaihdoksia. Itsehän olet perännyt täällä innovointia linjasuunnittelussa. Sitä voi tehdä myös muilla ratkaisuilla. Ei aina kannata heti turvautua hankaliin ratkaisuihin ja sitten yrittää selitellä sen haittoja. Kannattaa myös kokeilla, olisiko parempikin ja helpompi ratkaisu olemassa.




> Siksi juuri sellainen reitti ei sovi esim liikuntavammaisen ajettavaksi.


Eipä taida raitiovaunuja liikuntavammaiset ajaa muutenkaan, koska raitiovaunun kuljettaja on vastuussa myös ajoneuvon pelastustyöstä onnettomuustilanteessa. Eikä kukaan ole edes väittänyt, että läpiajettava linjaus pitäisi tehdä liikuntavammaisten kuljettajien vuoksi. Siihen on ihan riittävästi muita, relevantteja syitä.

----------


## Ertsu

No ei siinä mitään. Tee parempi ehdotus. Saat visioida. Sinulla on täysi oikeus siihen. Minä en ala ainakaan ensimmäiseksi mollaamaan. Tuo pistoraidejuttu oli nyt vaan mun ideani. Tee parempi, niin kyllä täällä äkkiä mollataan.

----------


## sebastin

Vastaan tähän ketjuun myöhemmin vielä tarkemmin, se miksi Tampereella on kannattavaa tehdä Helsingin malliin ja tyyliin raitiotiet, on kokemus ja osaaminen 100 vuoden ajalta jota pääkaupungissa on. Tampereelle on erittäin edullista hyödyntää tätä. 

RHK:n ratojen käyttö Tampereella ns. pikaratikan tarpeisiin ei ole mahdollista, mutta RHK:n ratoja voidaan hyödyntää jatkossa paremmin lähijunaliikenteessä. Avataan uusia asemia/seisakkeita, rakennetaan viereen ja tihennetään junavuoroja.

Ensisijaisesti niin Tampereella kuin Turussakin tulee valjastaa RHK:n radat lähijunien ja uusien reittikarttojen myötä käyttöön. Niille alueille missä ei ole RHK:n rataa, ja raidejoukkoliikenne on perusteltua, vedettäköön metrinen katuratikkalinja.

ns. pikaraitiovaunu/pikaraitiojuna ei ole mahdollista olla pika ollenkaan, eikä se mahdu kadulle, ellei keskustaan niin Tampereella ja Turussa tehdä tunneleita.

Tampereen ja Turun raitioprojektit ovat toteutuessaan Helsingin raitioratkaisumallisia, tai eivät toteudu ollenkaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuo pistoraidejuttu oli nyt vaan mun ideani.


Täällä saa ideoida, mutta kannattaa varautua etukäteen, että ideoihin suhtaudutaan myös kriittisesti ja tarkastellaan niiden toimivuutta. Minun mielestäni siitä kannattaa ottaa vaarin ja kehittää ideaansa eikä ottaa itseensä. Itse en näe tarpeelliseksi, että minun pitäisi ruveta itse piirtämään kartoille tai viistokuville, kun en näe, että minulla olisi asiaan mitään uutta annettavaa. Mutta kyllä minulla ja muilla täällä silti on mielestäni oikeus kriittisesti käsitellä muiden linjauksia. Mutta ei kommentteja voi torjua vain sillä perusteella, että "tämä nyt on minun visioni". Saat pysytellä visioissasi, mutta jos esität niitä jollain muullakin foorumilla, kannattaa tiedostaa, että siinä on omat huonot puolensa ja sinulla tulisi olla jotkut perustelut takataskussa, miksi ratkaisuasi esität. Minusta tämän foorumin idea ei ole vain ihastella toisten hienoja ilmakuvia, vaan keskustella, mitä niissä on hyvää ja huonoa. Linjauksissasi saattaa olla paljon hyvää ja toimivaakin, mutta tekniset, toiminnalliset ja taloudelliset vaikeudet ja mahdottomuudet nyt vain on helpointa huomata ensimmäisenä ja varsinkin mahdottomuudet on pakko korjata ennen kuin loppuakaan ratkaisua voi käyttää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vastaan tähän ketjuun myöhemmin vielä tarkemmin, se miksi Tampereella on kannattavaa tehdä Helsingin malliin ja tyyliin raitiotiet, on kokemus ja osaaminen 100 vuoden ajalta jota pääkaupungissa on. Tampereelle on erittäin edullista hyödyntää tätä.


Kun toisessa ketjussa olemme paljon analysoineet niitä puutteita, joita Helsingin raitiotieosaamisessa on, miksi nyt onkin yhtäkkiä hedelmällistä hyödyntää sitä? Olethan itsekin sitä mieltä, että Helsingin raitiotiet toimivat huonoksi (vaikka ratkaisusta olemmekin eri mieltä). Miksi juuri Helsingin väitettyä osaamista tulisi hyödyntää, kun Euroopassa on lukuisia muitakin kaupunkeja, joissa ollaan asioissa paljon edistyksellisempiä? Helsingissä on kokemusta tuon 100 vuoden ajalta ensimmäiseltä 80 vuodelta, mutta ainakin viimeiset 20 vuotta täytyy monin osin valitettavasti löytää jostain ihan muualta. 2010-luvulla ei ole syytä rakentaa raitioteitä 1960-luvun kokemuksella ja esimerkiksi telematiikassa 1990-lukukin on jo auttamattomasti vanhentunutta.

Jo sellainen seikka, että suurin osa maailman raitiovaunukalustosta on rakennettu eri raideleveydelle ja eri kalustoleveydelle (vaikkei Helsingin 1000 mm ja 2,3 metriä harvinaisuus sekään ole), on ensimmäinen seikka, mikä puolustaa muita kaupunkeja kuin Helsinkiä. Esimerkiksi Tukholmasta löytyy hyvä esimerkki kaupungista, jossa on keskustaraitiotiet aloitettu puhtaalta pöydältä nykyaikaisella tekniikalla. Tukholma ei ole niin paljon kauempana kuin Helsinki.

----------


## Ertsu

> Vastaan tähän ketjuun myöhemmin vielä tarkemmin, se miksi Tampereella on kannattavaa tehdä Helsingin malliin ja tyyliin raitiotiet, on kokemus ja osaaminen 100 vuoden ajalta jota pääkaupungissa on. Tampereelle on erittäin edullista hyödyntää tätä. 
> 
> RHK:n ratojen käyttö Tampereella ns. pikaratikan tarpeisiin ei ole mahdollista, mutta RHK:n ratoja voidaan hyödyntää jatkossa paremmin lähijunaliikenteessä. Avataan uusia asemia/seisakkeita, rakennetaan viereen ja tihennetään junavuoroja.
> 
> Ensisijaisesti niin Tampereella kuin Turussakin tulee valjastaa RHK:n radat lähijunien ja uusien reittikarttojen myötä käyttöön. Niille alueille missä ei ole RHK:n rataa, ja raidejoukkoliikenne on perusteltua, vedettäköön metrinen katuratikkalinja.
> 
> ns. pikaraitiovaunu/pikaraitiojuna ei ole mahdollista olla pika ollenkaan, eikä se mahdu kadulle, ellei keskustaan niin Tampereella ja Turussa tehdä tunneleita.


Noissa kohdissa olen tasan samaa mieltä. Mutta mikäs ristiriita nyt tulee ?




> Tampereen ja Turun raitioprojektit ovat toteutuessaan Helsingin raitioratkaisumallisia, tai eivät toteudu ollenkaan.


Ensin pitää tehdä tunneleita ja sitten ei ???

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Vaikka onkin, niin samoilla työpiirustuksilla ei Tampereen (pika)ratikkaa voi tehdä.


Ei samoilla työpiirustuksilla, mutta kuitenkin samalla mitoituksella ja samoin teknisin ominaisuuksiin.




> Oletko mitannut sekuntikelolla, mitä eroa on bussin ja katuratikan matka-aikaeroilla ? Lienee samaa 30 sekunnin luokkaa ? Jos ratikka on vain 30 sekuntia bussia nopeampi, niin siinä ei ole mitään houkuttelevaa.


Olen laskenut katuraitiotien matka-aikoja Turussa käytännön mittauksiin perustuvin arvoin. Matka-aikaero vaihtelee tällöin matkalla lähiöstä keskustaan noin -10-30% eli parhaimmillaan laskettu matka-aika olisi raitiotiellä 21 min, nykyisin bussilla 30 min, ja huonoimmillaan raitiotiellä 18 min kun nykyisin bussilla 20 min.

Olen mitannut tai ollut mukana mittaamassa todellisia pysäkkiaikoja ja kiihtyvyyksiä.

Suurin matka-aikaero raitiotien ja nykybussin välille syntyy keskustan ja lähiön välillä.

Matka-aikaero keskustan läpi eroaisi raitiovaunulla ja bussilla pääsääntöisesti raitiotien merkittävämmän etuajo-oikeuden ja optimoitujen etuisuuksien takia. On hyvin mahdollista, että se on keskustan läpiajossa vain esim. 30 sekuntia.

Raitiovaunun ja bussin matka-aikaero muodostuu seuraavista tekijöistä:
- Raitiovaunun kiihtyvyys ja hidastuvuus on suurempi
- Raitiovaunun pysäkkiaika suhteessa matkamäärään on lyhyempi
- Raitiotielle voidaan toteuttaa voimakkaammat etuudet ja sillä on lakiin perustuvia etuajo-oikeuksia joita bussilla ei ole (bussien etuuksia voi parantaa)
- Raitiovaunu ei väistä muuta liikennettä pysäkkitaskuihin (taskut voidaan poistaa busseiltakin)
- Raitiovaunulle voidaan tietyissä tilanteissa mahdollistaa suurempi huippunopeus

Tärkein perustelu raitiotielle Tampereella ei ole keskustan läpiajon nopeutuminen vaan:
- Raitiotien suurempi kapasiteetti kuin bussin (yhtä kuskia kohti 200-500 matkustajaa noin 70-90 sijaan)
- Lyhyemmät matka-ajat lähiöstä keskustaan
- Raitiotien suurempi matkustusmukavuus ja siitä seuraava suurempi houkuttelevuus




> Miksi helsinkiläiset sitten käyttävät niinkin paljon henkilöautoja, mitä olen kuvista nähnyt ? Siellä on niin toimiva joukkoliikenne,että henkilöauton käyttöön ei pitäisi olla mitään tarvetta.


Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen laatu on hyvin vaihteleva. Raideliikenteen ja korkeatasoisimman bussiliikenteen pysäkkien kohdalla säteittäisen liikenteen laatu on hyvä, mutta pääosa bussiliikenteestä on keskinkertaista ja poikittaisyhteydet Jokeria lukuunottamatta heikot.




> Pikaratikalla oli alunperin tarkoitus saada keskusta houkuttelevaksi. Mikä siinä houkuttelee ? Itse kierrän sen aina, jos mahdollista. Keskustassa ei ole merkittäviä kohteita. Se on vain läpikulkupaikka.


Tampereen keskisellä suuralueella on noin 60 000 asukasta, joista keskustan osayleiskaavan alueella (noin Pyynikiltä Kalevan puistotielle) 34 000. Keskustan osayleiskaavan alueella on 35 000 työpaikkaa, joten oletettavasti keskisen suuralueen työpaikkamäärä on myös noin 50-60 000. Keskustan osayleiskaavan ulkopuolella keskisellä suuralueella on mm. Kaleva ja Hatanpää.Tutkimusten perusteella keskustan markkinaosuus on Tampereen asioinnista noin 30%.

Kyllä näin suuri asukas-, työpaikka- ja asiointivolyymi eli noin 1/6-1/5 asukkaista ja noin 1/3 työpaikoista ja asioinnista perustelee keskustakeskeisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vastaan tähän ketjuun myöhemmin vielä tarkemmin, se miksi Tampereella on kannattavaa tehdä Helsingin malliin ja tyyliin raitiotiet, on kokemus ja osaaminen 100 vuoden ajalta jota pääkaupungissa on. Tampereelle on erittäin edullista hyödyntää tätä.


Tai kokemusta ja osaamista 40 vuoden takaa. Tampereelle on edullista hyödyntää *hyviä* kokemuksia, joita toki Helsingistäkin löytyy. Mutta tällöin pitäisi unohtaa Helsingin raitiotien huonot puolet. Eli vaihde- ja vaunuratkaisut tulisi olla erilaiset kuin Helsingissä, eritasoisia risteyksiä pitäisi rohkeasti käyttää vilkkaiden väylien kanssa ja rataa pitäisi eristää vähän enemmän muulta liikenteeltä.



> RHK:n ratojen käyttö Tampereella ns. pikaratikan tarpeisiin ei ole mahdollista, mutta RHK:n ratoja voidaan hyödyntää jatkossa paremmin lähijunaliikenteessä.


Kuten voidaan hyödyntää myös pikaratikkaliikenteessä, jos raideleveydeksi valitaan 1524 mm.



> Niille alueille missä ei ole RHK:n rataa, ja raidejoukkoliikenne on perusteltua, vedettäköön metrinen katuratikkalinja.


Jos metrinen rata on tarpeeksi perusteltua, (esim. yhteiset vaunuhankinnat Helsingin kanssa) niin eiköhän niin sitten tehdä. Yksi lähtökohta tosin voi olla se, että mikäli tulevaisuudessa RHK:n rataa on vapaana, niin tätä varten tulisi käyttää 1524 mm leveyttä.



> ns. pikaraitiovaunu/pikaraitiojuna ei ole mahdollista olla pika ollenkaan, eikä se mahdu kadulle, ellei keskustaan niin Tampereella ja Turussa tehdä tunneleita.


Miten ei ole mahdollista ja miksi ei mahdu kadulle?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ylläpito on jo käynyt minunkin kimppuuni yksityisviesteillä, nimellä "varoitus", kun en ole tehnyt lainauksia "oikein".


Lainausten tekeminen oikein on ihan tekninen seikka ja niistä huomauttaminen ei sinänsä liity itse kirjoituksiin.

Monet tässä viestiketjussa esitetyt huomautukset kirjoituksistasikin ovat ihan oikeutettuja. Toivottavasti otat ne huomioon, niin ylläpidon ei tarvitsekaan puuttua itse kirjoituksiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> eiköhän ylläpitokin potkaise kohta ulos, kun uskallan olla eri mieltä teidän intellektuellien kanssa.


Tältä palstalta ei potkaista ulos mielipiteiden takia. Vaikka tällä palstalla onkin monella samansuuntaisia mielipiteitä, niin keskusteluahan syntyy juuri siitä, että ollaan eri mieltä. Keskustelun on sitten vaan toivottavaa olla hedelmällistä eikä juupas-eipäs -väittelyä, jossa ei pureuduta toisen osapuolen argumentteihin.

----------


## Multsun poika

> Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen laatu on hyvin vaihteleva. Raideliikenteen ja korkeatasoisimman bussiliikenteen pysäkkien kohdalla säteittäisen liikenteen laatu on hyvä, mutta pääosa bussiliikenteestä on keskinkertaista ja poikittaisyhteydet Jokeria lukuunottamatta heikot.


Olen Mikon kanssa muutoin samaa mieltä, mutta pidän poikittaisyhteyksiä melko hyvinä ja ruuhka-aikoina jopa loistavina. Kriteerini ei ole kaluston laatu tai liikkumisen sujuvuus, vaan vuorovälit. Toki nuo aiemmatkin seikat tärkeitä ovat, mutta pidän tiheää vuoroväliä ykkösasiana.

Jokerin lisäksi 58/58B kulkee ruuhkassa 5 minuutin välein, samoin 79. Linjalle 78 lisättiin juuri kalustoa ja se kulkee 8 minuutin välein. 57 ajetaan 10 min ja linjaa 54 kuuden min välein. Lisäksi seutubusseja kulkee poikittain erityisesti Pasilan tasolla.

Muulloin tahti on harvempi, mutta mielestäni silti kuormituksiin nähden hyvä. Lisäksi useiden linjojen liikennöintiaikoja on pidennetty ja 58B:llä aloitettu su-liikenne.

Helsingin poikittaisliikenteen laatu korostuu vielä, jos sitä vertaa Tukholmaan. Siellä useimmat poikittaislinjat kulkevat ruuhkassa vartin välein, eivätkä kaikki niinkään usein. Tukholmassa helmenä on Tvärbanan ja Helsingissä Jokeri.

----------


## ultrix

> RHK:n ratojen käyttö Tampereella ns. pikaratikan tarpeisiin ei ole mahdollista


On, mutta ei Tampereen henkilöratapihalla. Lielahdesta länteen ja Vuohenojalta itään on mahdollista käyttää samoja raiteita junaliikenteen kanssa noin periaatteessa. keskustasta Lempäälän suuntaan raiteita ei voida oikein hyödyntää lähinnä sen takia, että keskustan katuverkosta on mahdotonta tai ainakin hyvin vaikeata päästä sujuvasti etelän suunnan raiteille.

----------


## Kolli

Tällaista Tampereen asioista tänään:




> Paisuvalla Tampereella edessään isot pohdinnat joukkoliikenteestä
> Raiteita on joka suuntaan, mutta asutus on niistä kaukana
> Jukka Harju
> 
> 
> 
> Tampereen ja sen ympäryskuntien väkimäärä uhkaa kasvaa lähivuosina niin suureksi, että seudun joukkoliikenne joudutaan miettimään kokonaan uusiksi.
> 
> Pelkät siniset bussit eivät enää riitä ennustetuille väkimäärälle, varsinkin kun alueelle on suunnitteilla suuria, kokonaan uusia asutuskeskuksia. Samalla erityisesti kehyskunnat paisuvat.
> ...


HS 18.9.2008

----------


## kouvo

Ihan asiallisen näköinen suunnitelma Nurmi-Sorilan keskustasta tämän päivän Aamulehdessä. Siihen bussireitin tilalle voisi toki hahmotella kevyttä raideliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiinnittää huomiotani tuo lopussa oleva kaavotusjohtajan lausunto:



> "Yksi ajatus on sekin, että keskustan ohi mentäisiin maan alla. Siten maanpinta jäisi vapaaseen kulkuun. Mutta tässä puhutaan aikaisintaan 2020-luvusta"


Tämä on helsinkiläistä metropolitiikkaa jo vuodesta 1955. Mitäs muuta se vapaa kulku voi olla kuin henkilöautoille lisää tilaa. Helsingissä se vaan sanottiin avoimesti.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Parempi metro ja autot kuin kepulainen puutarhakaupunki ja sähköauto, joka on piirustuspöydällä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kiinnittää huomiotani tuo lopussa oleva kaavotusjohtajan lausunto:
> 
> Tämä on helsinkiläistä metropolitiikkaa jo vuodesta 1955. Mitäs muuta se vapaa kulku voi olla kuin henkilöautoille lisää tilaa. Helsingissä se vaan sanottiin avoimesti.


Ensinnäkin, mikä vika helsinkiläisessä "metropolitiikassa" on ? Tottakai metropolissa metro tarvitaan. Muistan hyvin sen vaiheen, kun Helsinkiin alettiin suunnitella metroa. Sitä vastustettiin silloin sankoin joukoin henkeen ja vereen. Nykyisin tuskin kukaan vaatii sen purkamista.

Mitä tulee henkilöautojen lisätilan tarpeelle, niin Keskustorilla on jo iso parkkihalli maan alla. En ole käynyt koskaan, mutta kuvittelen, että sinne mahtuu useampi sata peltilehmää.

Eli nyt, kun peltilehmät on saatu maan alle, voisi maan pinnan jättää bussien, jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräilijöiden käyttöön. Miksi tuoda ahtaalle kadulle lisää tavaraa ratikan muodossa, kun maan alla on tilaa yllinkyllin ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Parempi metro ja autot...


Juuri niin. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajat ovatkin erikseen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinnäkin, mikä vika helsinkiläisessä "metropolitiikassa" on?


Se, ettei kyse ole joukkoliikenteen vaan autoilun edistämisestä, kun joukkoliikenne pannaan maan alle jotta tulisi lisää tilaa autoille.




> Nykyisin tuskin kukaan vaatii sen purkamista.


Ei silloin vaadittu metron purkamista vaan sen rakentamatta jättämistä. Se on aivan eri asia.




> Mitä tulee henkilöautojen lisätilan tarpeelle, niin Keskustorilla on jo iso parkkihalli maan alla...
> ...Eli nyt, kun peltilehmät on saatu maan alle, voisi maan pinnan jättää bussien, jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräilijöiden käyttöön. Miksi tuoda ahtaalle kadulle lisää tavaraa ratikan muodossa, kun maan alla on tilaa yllinkyllin ?


Eivät autot ole maan alla pelkän parkkiluolan ansiosta. Onhan sinne jostain ajettava.

Et ole ymmärtänyt oikein ratikan merkitystä. Se jättää enemmän tilaa jalankulkijoille ja pyöräilijöille kuin bussit. Ja palvelee paremmin kuin mikään maanalainen ratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Juuri niin. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajat ovatkin erikseen.


Ai jaa. Olen aina kuvitellut, että metrokin on joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ai jaa. Olen aina kuvitellut, että metrokin on joukkoliikennettä.


Onhan se, mutta ei autoilu. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajat haluava joukkoliikenteen lisääntyvän ja autoilun vähenevän, ei niin, että joukkoliikenne muutetaan toiseen muotoon, jotta autoilu voi kasvaa.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Se, ettei kyse ole joukkoliikenteen vaan autoilun edistämisestä, kun joukkoliikenne pannaan maan alle jotta tulisi lisää tilaa autoille.


Tuossa olen kyllä reippaasti eri mieltä. Päinvastoin. Nopea metro vähentää autoilun tarvetta keskustassa.




> Eivät autot ole maan alla pelkän parkkiluolan ansiosta. Onhan sinne jostain ajettava.


Pitää paikkansa. Luolapysäköinti vähentää kuitenkin pysäköimisen tarvetta kadun varressa.
Kadunvarret eivät siis ole täynnä pysäköityjä henkilöautoja.




> Et ole ymmärtänyt oikein ratikan merkitystä. Se jättää enemmän tilaa jalankulkijoille ja pyöräilijöille kuin bussit. Ja palvelee paremmin kuin mikään maanalainen ratkaisu.


Kyllä olen ihan oikein ymmärtänyt. Ratikka ei voi koskaan kokonaan syrjäyttää busseja, oli se millainen tahansa. Helsingissäkin liikkuu edelleen busseja, vaikka metrot ja ratikat onkin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Onhan se, mutta ei autoilu. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajat haluava joukkoliikenteen lisääntyvän ja autoilun vähenevän, ei niin, että joukkoliikenne muutetaan toiseen muotoon, jotta autoilu voi kasvaa.


Se, että puollan pikaratikan rakentamista maan alle ei tarkoita, että puolustaisin yksityisautoilun lisäämistä. Päinvastoin. Voisin itsekin luopua peltilehmästä, jos Tampereella olisi toimiva ja *nopea* joukkoliikenne.

Jos kerran maanalainen joukkoliikenne palvelee hyvin suurkaupungeissa, niin miksei muka Tampereella ??? Tottakai se vie aikansa, että ihmiset tottuvat käyttämään sitä, mutta paremmin se palvelee kuin katuratikka.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos kerran maanalainen joukkoliikenne palvelee hyvin suurkaupungeissa, niin miksei muka Tampereella ???


 Suurkaupungeissa voi tilanne olla sellainen, että väkimäärästä johtuen kadut eivät enää vedä kunnolla. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa New Yorkin Manhattan. Alueella on maailman suurin metro (tai ainakin eniten pysäkkejä sillä on), mutta silti Manhattanilla on myös iso bussiverkko. Metro ei voi korvata maanpäällistä joukkoliikennettä, kuten aikaisemmin on todettu (sinä myös). Aikoinaan myös Manhattanin kaduilla on ratikat kolistelleet. Uskoisin Amerikkalaisen unelman syrjäyttäneen ratikat Nykissä (mikäs muukaan). Olisikin mielenkiintoista nähdä olisiko Manhattanilla vähemmän autoja kuin nykyisin jos ratikkaverkostoa ei olisikaan purettu. 

Elikkä kiteytetysti voitaisiin vastata kysymykseesi kysymyksellä: Miksi siirtää joukkoliikenne kalliilla maan alle, vapauttaen samalla autoille lisää tilaa, kun samalla rahalla saisi maanpäällistä joukkoliikennettäkin kehitettyä nopeammaksi?



> Tottakai se vie aikansa, että ihmiset tottuvat käyttämään sitä, mutta paremmin se palvelee kuin katuratikka.


 Tästä on keskusteltu jo ennekin, mutta kertoisitko ihan omin sanoin jälleen miksi maanalainen ratikka palvelisi paremmin kuin maanpäällinen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa olen kyllä reippaasti eri mieltä. Päinvastoin. Nopea metro vähentää autoilun tarvetta keskustassa.


Ei ratkaisevaa ole, mikä on välineen nimi, vaan minkälaisen palvelun se tarjoaa. Maailmassa ei ole kaupunkia, jossa metro olisi poistanut autot tai pintajoukkoliikenteen keskustasta. Autoilua vähennetään vain sitä rajoittamalla, kuten autottomilla alueilla.




> Kyllä olen ihan oikein ymmärtänyt. Ratikka ei voi koskaan kokonaan syrjäyttää busseja, oli se millainen tahansa. Helsingissäkin liikkuu edelleen busseja, vaikka metrot ja ratikat onkin.


Ratikka voi korvata keskusta-alueen bussiliikenteen. Prahassa niin on tehty. Tampereesta en lähde sanomaan perehtymättä tilanteeseen tarkemmin. Mutta ratikalla voidaan vähentää keskustaan tulevaa bussiliikennettä ratkaisevasti.




> Se, että puollan pikaratikan rakentamista maan alle ei tarkoita, että puolustaisin yksityisautoilun lisäämistä. Päinvastoin. Voisin itsekin luopua peltilehmästä, jos Tampereella olisi toimiva ja *nopea* joukkoliikenne.


Helsingissä joukkoliikenne haluttiin maan alle nimenomaan siksi, että autoille saadaan lisää tilaa. Se oli valtuustoaloitteissa 1955 ja monessa muussa paperissa sen jälkeen. Nykyään ajan henki on sellainen, ettei kukaan julkea sanoa ääneen haluavansa lisää tilaa autoille, mutta se ei takaa sitä, ettei joku niin haluaisi.

Ratikkatunneli aseman ja Hämeenpuiston välillä ei nopeuta joukkoliikennettä, vaan nettovaikutus lienee nolla. Jos ajoajassa säästyy minuutti, se menetetään kävelyssä. Investoinnin hinnalle ei siten saada mitään katetta, vaan ainoa merkitys on, että autoille tulee lisää tilaa kun bussien määrä vähenee.




> Jos kerran maanalainen joukkoliikenne palvelee hyvin suurkaupungeissa, niin miksei muka Tampereella ??? Tottakai se vie aikansa, että ihmiset tottuvat käyttämään sitä, mutta paremmin se palvelee kuin katuratikka.


Ei se palvele hyvin, vaan se on paras mahdollinen palvelu vaadittavalla kapasiteetilla. Tätä asiaa ei näytä kovin moni ymmärtävän, koska 1900-luvun jälkipuoliskolla metroja on rakennettu statussyistä tai autoilun vuoksi eikä todelliseen tarpeeseen.

Eli niissä kaupungeissa, joihin metrot tehtiin jo 1800-luvun lopun ja 1900-luvun alun aikana, väestötiheydet ja liikennevirrat olivat niin suuria, ettei ollut mitään keinoa hoitaa niitä enää katutilassa. Oli pakko rakentaa kalliisti toiseen tasoon. Aluksi etupäässä katutason yläpuolelle (ilmaradat), erityisesti USA:ssa. Euroopassa usein katutason alapuolelle, epäilemättä kaupunkikuvasyistä.

Joukkoliikenteen palvelu tietenkin huononi sikäli, että asemalle oli kuljettava portaita. Mutta se oli hyväksyttävä, koska vaihtoehtoja ei ollut. Muuten kaikki eivät olisi päässeet liikkumaan edes hitaasti.

Mutta jos katutason raideliikenteen kapasiteetti riittää, ei ole mitään perustetta maksaa paljon maan alle panemisesta.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Elikkä kiteytetysti voitaisiin vastata kysymykseesi kysymyksellä: Miksi siirtää joukkoliikenne kalliilla maan alle, vapauttaen samalla autoille lisää tilaa, kun samalla rahalla saisi maanpäällistä joukkoliikennettäkin kehitettyä nopeammaksi?


Kahdesta syystä. 

1. Katuratikka joutuu seurailemaan katulinjauksia t.s. kiertelemään katuja pitkin. Voit katsoa Tampereen kartasta esim. Keskustorin ja Koskikeskuksen sijainnit, yhdistää ne vaikka viivoittimella ja katsoa, miten kauaksi Hämeenkatu ja Hatanpään valtatie jäävät viivoittimesta.
  Kuten tunnettua, oikaiseminen lyhentää matkaa ja siihen käytettävää aikaa

2. Tunneliratikka voisi ajaa max 100 km/h, kun katuratikkaa hidastaa keskustan 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus, jota sitäkin ollaan tiputtamassa 30:iin Tunnelissa käytettävä nopeus riippuu tietysti pysäkkitiheydestä.



> Tästä on keskusteltu jo ennekin, mutta kertoisitko ihan omin sanoin jälleen miksi maanalainen ratikka palvelisi paremmin kuin maanpäällinen?


No voisinhan toki. Ne kolme tärkeintä tekijää ovat nopeus, nopeus ja nopeus.
Matkusmukavuus paranee vähemmillä pysähdyksillä, kun tunnelissa ei ole liikenne-esteitä.

Vielä yksi seikka. Matkustajien ei tarvitsisi kävellä kylmässä, vesi- eikä räntäsateessa, kun ratikkaan pääsisi esim Koskikeskuksen sisätiloista ja päinvastoin. Sama Rautatieasemalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se, että puollan pikaratikan rakentamista maan alle ei tarkoita, että puolustaisin yksityisautoilun lisäämistä. Päinvastoin. Voisin itsekin luopua peltilehmästä, jos Tampereella olisi toimiva ja *nopea* joukkoliikenne.
> 
> Jos kerran maanalainen joukkoliikenne palvelee hyvin suurkaupungeissa, niin miksei muka Tampereella ??? Tottakai se vie aikansa, että ihmiset tottuvat käyttämään sitä, mutta paremmin se palvelee kuin katuratikka.


Eipä ne helsinkiläisetkään luovu autoistaan, vaikka on toimivaksi ja nopeaksi väitetty joukkoliikenne. Ja Espoossa ei luovuta autosta senkään vertaa kuin Helsingissä, vaikka kuinka moderni ja hintava metro olisi.

Maanpäällinen joukkoliikenne palvelee minua paremmin. Paljon on vettä Vantaanjoessa virranut metron aloittamisesta, muttei helsinkiläiset vieläkään ole tottunut siihen, vaan tahtovat parempia teitä, jotta voisivat huristella autoillaan työpaikoilleen. Palkkatasosta tai bensan hinnasta riippumatta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Eipä ne helsinkiläisetkään luovu autoistaan, vaikka on toimivaksi ja nopeaksi väitetty joukkoliikenne. Ja Espoossa ei luovuta autosta senkään vertaa kuin Helsingissä, vaikka kuinka moderni ja hintava metro olisi.


Ajatteletko, että autoja olisi sama määrä, vaikka metrot lakkautettaisiin tai niitä ei olisi ?
Millä kuvittelet nykyisten metromatkustajien liikkuvan, jos vaikka metrot lakkaisivat yks-kaks toimimasta ?




> Maanpäällinen joukkoliikenne palvelee minua paremmin.


Siis reiteistä ja nopeudesta riippumatta, vai? No kyllä busseja aina tarvitaan, oli ratikka minkälainen tahansa




> Paljon on vettä Vantaanjoessa virranut metron aloittamisesta, muttei helsinkiläiset vieläkään ole tottunut siihen, vaan tahtovat parempia teitä, jotta voisivat huristella autoillaan työpaikoilleen. Palkkatasosta tai bensan hinnasta riippumatta.


Metrot kulkevat siis tyhjinä, vai?

----------


## Jykke

> Kuten tunnettua, oikaiseminen lyhentää matkaa ja siihen käytettävää aikaa


 Vaan matkaa maan pinnalle asemalta se ei edelleenkään lyhennä. 




> Tunneliratikka voisi ajaa max 100 km/h, kun katuratikkaa hidastaa keskustan 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus, jota sitäkin ollaan tiputtamassa 30:iin Tunnelissa käytettävä nopeus riippuu tietysti pysäkkitiheydestä.


 Miksi edes edelleen puhua 100 km/h vauhdista, kun edellä ollaan todettu, että sellaista vauhtia ei pystytä missään vaiheessa tunnelissa ajamaan? Tiheällä pysäkkivälillä (joka palvelee parhaiten) 40 km/h on aivan riittävä keskustassa. Varsinkin jos ratikka linjataan tulevaisuudessa kulkemaan Kauppakatua, jolle mitä ilmeisemmin muodostuisi ratikka/kävelykatu. Onko tuosta kolmenkympin rajoituksesta jo muuten päätetty?  




> Matkusmukavuus paranee vähemmillä pysähdyksillä, kun tunnelissa ei ole liikenne-esteitä.


  Onhan siellä liikenne-este. Tungos rullaportaissa, sekä hissien odottelu. 




> Vielä yksi seikka. Matkustajien ei tarvitsisi kävellä kylmässä, vesi- eikä räntäsateessa, kun ratikkaan pääsisi esim Koskikeskuksen sisätiloista ja päinvastoin. Sama Rautatieasemalla.


 Entäs ne matkustajat jotka ovat menossa linja-autoasemalle, poliisiasemalle, Ratinanrantaan, urheilustadionille, tai johonkin asuntoon/kauppaan joka sijaitsee Hatanpään valtaväylällä tai sen varren sivukaduilla. Meneekö niihinkin lämmitetty tunneli? Katuratikka ei tarjoa toki samanlaista palvelua, mutta suurin osa matkustajista on matkalla pintakohteseen, jonne ei ole katettua tietä/tunnelia. Miksi kävellä kuivassa pitempään ja kastua/palella sen jälkeen ulkona, kun voisi samantien kävellä nopeammin kohteeseensa?




> Metrot kulkevat siis tyhjinä, vai?


Poista liityntäliikenne niin tarvittaisiin varmaan vain yksi vaunupari.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ajatteletko, että autoja olisi sama määrä, vaikka metrot lakkautettaisiin tai niitä ei olisi ?
> Millä kuvittelet nykyisten metromatkustajien liikkuvan, jos vaikka metrot lakkaisivat yks-kaks toimimasta ?


Näinhän se luultavasti olisi, kun liikenne hoidettaisiin suorilla busseilla. Jostain syystä ainakaan vuonna 1982 ei raidekerroin toiminut ja autoliikenne Kulosaaren sillalla pysyi entisellään suhteessa joukkoliikenteeseen, kun metro otettiin käyttöön.



> Siis reiteistä ja nopeudesta riippumatta, vai? No kyllä busseja aina tarvitaan, oli ratikka minkälainen tahansa


Yleensä maanpäällinen on ollut tarpeeseeni sopivampi, suora ja miellyttävä, mikä minulle tärkeätä. maanalaisella en pahemmin ole aikaa säästänyt, ja Helsingissä tämä on kovin epämiellyttävä tapa liikkua. Kyllä ratikoitakin Helsingissä aina tarvitaan, vaikka metro olisi minkälainen tahansa.



> Metrot kulkevat siis tyhjinä, vai?


Harvinaisen tyhjinä... Ja tätä ei selitä edes järkyttävän leveät vaunut, vaan jokin epäkohta yhteiskunnassa. Suomessa on erikseen keksitty termi, "joukkoliikenteen mieskiintiö". Itse ahdan joka päivä itseni täpötäyteen junaan, jonka matkustajista yli puolet taitaa olla miehiä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vielä yksi seikka. Matkustajien ei tarvitsisi kävellä kylmässä, vesi- eikä räntäsateessa, kun ratikkaan pääsisi esim Koskikeskuksen sisätiloista ja päinvastoin. Sama Rautatieasemalla.


No enpä ole Helsingin Aleksanterinkadulla ratikasta pois jäätyäni pahemmin kastunut, kun olen Stockmannille mennyt. Olisiko jotain 10 metriä? Eikä tähän tarvita valtavaa tunnelikompleksia käveltäväksi, kuten ilmeisesti metroliikenteessä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Poista liityntäliikenne niin tarvittaisiin varmaan vain yksi vaunupari.


Yksi vaunupari varikolle odottamaan ihmettä. :Laughing:

----------


## Ertsu

> No enpä ole Helsingin Aleksanterinkadulla ratikasta pois jäätyäni pahemmin kastunut, kun olen Stockmannille mennyt. Olisiko jotain 10 metriä? Eikä tähän tarvita valtavaa tunnelikompleksia käveltäväksi, kuten ilmeisesti metroliikenteessä.


Tampereella et kävele yhteenkään tavarataloon kastumatta lähimmältä bussipysäkiltä sateella ilman sateenvarjoa. Kaikkiin tavarataloihin on vähintään 100 m:n kävely. CitySokokseen, Stockmannille ja Koskikeskukseen. Tulosuunnasta riippuen joudut useimmiten kävelemään lisäksi kadun yli.

Toisekseen Tampereella on ennestään kaikenlaisia tunnelikomplekseja jalankulkijoille. Koskikeskuksessakin on liikkeitä Hatanpään valtatien alla ja sieltä pääsee muistaakseni myös kadun ali sen toiselle puolelle, joten tunneli on tamperelaisille ihan tuttu.

Se, mitä tulee teidän helsinkiläisten mielipiteeseen k.o. asiassa, johtunee siitä, että ette halua Tampereen kehittyvän Helsingin tasolle. Teillä on itsellä metro, ettekä halua suoda sitä muille. Kaikki Tampereen pikaratikan tunneliin sijoittamista vastustavat mielipiteet näyttävät tulevan Helsingistä.




> ...kuten *ilmeisesti* metroliikenteessä.


Olet merkinnyt asuinpaikaksesi Stockholm. Kyllä kai sinä enemmän metrolla kuljet kuin minä ?

----------


## Kolli

> Eipä ne helsinkiläisetkään luovu autoistaan, vaikka on toimivaksi ja nopeaksi väitetty joukkoliikenne. Ja Espoossa ei luovuta autosta senkään vertaa kuin Helsingissä, vaikka kuinka moderni ja hintava metro olisi.
> 
> Maanpäällinen joukkoliikenne palvelee minua paremmin. Paljon on vettä Vantaanjoessa virranut metron aloittamisesta, muttei helsinkiläiset vieläkään ole tottunut siihen, vaan tahtovat parempia teitä, jotta voisivat huristella autoillaan työpaikoilleen. Palkkatasosta tai bensan hinnasta riippumatta.


Joo, juuri näin. Maan ainoa raitioliikennettä ylläpitävä kaupunki ja edes jotenkin raiteisiin satsaava alue on se huonoin esimerkki.
Sen sijaan moottoriteitä kannattava Espoo on tosi hyvä juttu, kunhan vielä muistetaan hajakaavoittaa....Helsingistä löytyi taas se syyllinen.

Vesa on Matti "meidän Matti"-kepu-Vanhasen kanssa siis samoilla linjoilla: raiteet on huono homma!

----------


## Kolli

> Juuri niin. Joukkoliikenteen kannattajat ovatkin erikseen.


Aivan. Ja kepusta niitä ei ainakaan löydä, jos kuuntelee sikafarmari S. Anttilan ja Matti "meidän Matti" Vanhasen puuheenvuoroja. Eikös ratkaisu ollut sähköauto ja puutarhakaupunki?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ertsu hyvä, voisitko ottaa huomioon aikaisemman keskustelun, niin ei aina joudu aloittamaan alusta.

Tässä ketjussa on useaan kertaan osoitettu, että Tampereella pikaraitiotien tunneloinnista ei ole mitään tosiasiallista hyötyä. Mahdollinen nopeushyöty 100 - 200 miljoonan euron tunnelista olisi ehkä noin 30 sekuntia, joka kumoutuisi heti liukuportaissa ja hisseissä.

Tunneloinnin vastustamisessa ei ole kyse siitä, että Tampereelta kiellettäisiin jotain, vaan siitä, että Tampereelle saadaan 100-200 miljoonalla eurolla enemmän pikaraitiotietä, jos pikaraitiotie rakennetaan maan päälle. Tunnelin vastustajat kannattavast siis sitä, että pikaraitiotietä rakennetaan noin 20-40 km enemmän kuin jos tunneli rakennettaisiin.




> 1. Katuratikka joutuu seurailemaan katulinjauksia t.s. kiertelemään katuja pitkin. (..)
> Kuten tunnettua, oikaiseminen lyhentää matkaa ja siihen käytettävää aikaa


Aikaisemmin ketjussa osoitettiin, että enimmillään oikaisujen vaikutus matkaan olisi hyvin pieni, ja voi hyvinkin kumoutua eritasojärjestelyjen tuomilla raitin pidennyksillä.
Hämeenkatu ja Hatanpään valtatie ovat ne painopisteet, joiden ympärille Tampereen keskusta on rakennettu, joten niillä sijaitsevat pysäkit ovat hyvin optimoitu reittiratkaisu.




> 2. Tunneliratikka voisi ajaa max 100 km/h, kun katuratikkaa hidastaa keskustan 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus, jota sitäkin ollaan tiputtamassa 30:iin


Kuten edellä on todettu, ei Tampereen keskustassa, jossa optimaalinen pysäkkiväli olisi noin 400 m, ei yli 40 km/h tai 30 km/h huippunopeudesta ole mitään mainittavaa hyötyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan. Ja kepusta niitä ei ainakaan löydä, jos kuuntelee sikafarmari S. Anttilan ja Matti "meidän Matti" Vanhasen puuheenvuoroja. Eikös ratkaisu ollut sähköauto ja puutarhakaupunki?


Mitä jos lukisit Vanhasen itsensä kirjoituksen Hesarista ja lopettaisit muuten vain oman sikailusi. Kerrohan, mikä on Vanhasen kirjoituksessa väärin tai valhetta!

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Ertsu hyvä, voisitko ottaa huomioon aikaisemman keskustelun, niin ei aina joudu aloittamaan alusta.
> 
> Tässä ketjussa on useaan kertaan osoitettu, että Tampereella pikaraitiotien tunneloinnista ei ole mitään tosiasiallista hyötyä. Mahdollinen nopeushyöty 100 - 200 miljoonan euron tunnelista olisi ehkä noin 30 sekuntia, joka kumoutuisi heti liukuportaissa ja hisseissä.


Sama koskee kadunpinnalle rakennettavaa raitiotietä. Sen nopeusetu bussiin verrattuna on ehkä noin 30 sekuntia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sama koskee kadunpinnalle rakennettavaa raitiotietä. Sen nopeusetu bussiin verrattuna on ehkä noin 30 sekuntia.


Aiemmin keskustelussa on todettu, että raitiotien suurin nopeusetu ei ole keskustan sisällä vaan keskustan ja esikaupunkien välillä. 

Raitiotiestä on myös muita suuria etuja verrattuna bussiin kuin liikennöintinopeus kuten busseja suurempi kapasiteetti, sähkökäytön vuoksi joustava energian tuotantotavan valinta, suurempi matkustusmukavuus, pienempi energian, huollon ja työvoiman tarve kuljetettua matkaa kohden, suurempi säännöllisyys jne.

----------


## Ertsu

> Aiemmin keskustelussa on todettu, että raitiotien suurin nopeusetu ei ole keskustan sisällä vaan keskustan ja esikaupunkien välillä.


Jep. Tuossa kohdassa olen tasan samaa mieltä. Siksi ehdotinkin tunnelia vain keskustan alueelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä jos lukisit Vanhasen itsensä kirjoituksen Hesarista ja lopettaisit muuten vain oman sikailusi. Kerrohan, mikä on Vanhasen kirjoituksessa väärin tai valhetta!


Voisiko joku ystävälisesti vaivautua laittamaan Vanhasen viimeisimmän puheenvuoron joka ilmeisesti julkaistiin 17.9 tai 18.9 Hesarissa, tänne joko kuvana skannattuna tai sanasta sanaan kopsattuna? Mulla on eri muiden lähteiden kautta tullut sellaista tietoa että Vanhaselle todella nyt kelpaisivat myös raitiotiet puutarhakaupunkensa joukkoliikenteeksi eikä vain bussit.

Minulta itseltäni kävi sellainen kämmi että kerkesin eilen viedä kaikki viikon hesarit roskikseen ja en ollut aikaisemmin huomannut koko kirjoitusta. Hesarin nettiversiossa kyseinen artikkeli  aukeaa vain maksusta. 


t. Rainer

----------


## Resiina

> Voisiko joku ystävälisesti vaivautua laittamaan Vanhasen viimeisimmän puheenvuoron joka ilmeisesti julkaistiin 17.9 tai *18.9* Hesarissa, tänne joko kuvana skannattuna


Siinä olkaa hyvä

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereella et kävele yhteenkään tavarataloon kastumatta lähimmältä bussipysäkiltä sateella ilman sateenvarjoa. Kaikkiin tavarataloihin on vähintään 100 m:n kävely. CitySokokseen, Stockmannille ja Koskikeskukseen. Tulosuunnasta riippuen joudut useimmiten kävelemään lisäksi kadun yli.


 Oikeastaan ainoat ostoskeskukset joihin joutuu kävelemään pitkiä matkoja ovat Anttila ja Koskikeskus. Sokokselta ja Stockmannilta matka vaihtelee runsaasti bussipysäkille, sillä luonnollisesti kaikkia busseja ei voi änkeä samalle pysäkkitolpalle. Esim. Stockmannilla matka on lähimmillään pääovesta kadun reunaan, tai sitten akateemisen kirjakaupan viereiselle pysäkille.  




> Se, mitä tulee teidän helsinkiläisten mielipiteeseen k.o. asiassa, johtunee siitä, että ette halua Tampereen kehittyvän Helsingin tasolle. Teillä on itsellä metro, ettekä halua suoda sitä muille.


 Helsingin raskasta liityntäliikenteeseen perustuvaa metroa ei olekkaan suotavaa suositella tässä maassa mihinkään kaupunkiin. Jos Ertsu luet taaksepäin viestejä huomaat, että Hesastakin on löytynyt kannatusta Tampereen ratikkatunnelille. Sieltä varmaan kaikista eniten. 




> Kaikki Tampereen pikaratikan tunneliin sijoittamista vastustavat mielipiteet näyttävät tulevan Helsingistä.


 Itse en ole Hesalainen, mutta vastustan tunnelia silti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tampereella et kävele yhteenkään tavarataloon kastumatta lähimmältä bussipysäkiltä sateella ilman sateenvarjoa.


Ei tämä metroilla korjaannu. Kevyitä kävelytunneleita lähelle maan pintaa tai katetta vilkkaille kaduille voi rakentaa melko pienin kustannuksin eikä siihen metroa tarvita. Jos bussipysäkkejä ei osata sijoittaa järkevästi, pitäisi silloin ottaa yhteyttä kaupungin liikennelaitokseen.



> Olet merkinnyt asuinpaikaksesi Stockholm. Kyllä kai sinä enemmän metrolla kuljet kuin minä ?


Olisi pitänyt tarkentaa: _Helsingin metroliikenteessä_

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Joo, juuri näin. Maan ainoa raitioliikennettä ylläpitävä kaupunki ja edes jotenkin raiteisiin satsaava alue on se huonoin esimerkki.
> Sen sijaan moottoriteitä kannattava Espoo on tosi hyvä juttu, kunhan vielä muistetaan hajakaavoittaa....Helsingistä löytyi taas se syyllinen.
> 
> Vesa on Matti "meidän Matti"-kepu-Vanhasen kanssa siis samoilla linjoilla: raiteet on huono homma!


Voihan kuka tahansa satsata raiteisiin ja saada kunniaa siitä, vaikka upottaisi ne suohon. Mutta Helsingissä olisi pitänyt satsata vielä *joukkoliikenteeseenkin*, kun kerran rahaa riitti. Näin myös tulisi Espoossa tehdä, jos haluavat autokaupungin maineesta pois.

Käytän itse raiteita kolmella linjalla lähes joka päivä ja jokainen niistä raiteista on *hieno* homma. Eri asia on sitten, mihin raiteet vievät ja miten ne palvelevat. Juttusi alkaa taas mennä sille tasolle, että voin alkaa taas jäättää näppäimistöäni rauhaan.

----------


## Kolli

Tee näppäimistösi kanssa ihan mitä haluat.

Helsinki on tehnyt enemmän kuin mikään kaupunki Suomessa joukkoliikenteen eteen. Tampereella ja Turussa kiinnostus on aika laimeaa.
Helsingillä on paljon petraamista, mutta aika pelonsekaisin tuntein ajattelen sitä kaupunkia, jossa ei olisi ratikoita, metroa ei olisi rakennettu ja olisi kuunneltu "asiantuntijoita" ja "tiedemiehiä" ja "asukasaktiiveja" vaikka metroasiassa. Realiteetti on, että meillä olisi Rautatientori täynnä linja-autoja.

----------


## Kaid

> Se, mitä tulee teidän helsinkiläisten mielipiteeseen k.o. asiassa, johtunee siitä, että ette halua Tampereen kehittyvän Helsingin tasolle. Teillä on itsellä metro, ettekä halua suoda sitä muille. Kaikki Tampereen pikaratikan tunneliin sijoittamista vastustavat mielipiteet näyttävät tulevan Helsingistä.


Onko tästä siis ymmärrettävä, että tunnelijuna on sinulle nimenomaan arvovaltakysymys? Ei ole väliä, vaikka raitiotien tunnelointi tekisi järjestelmästä kalliimman, epäkäytönnällisemmän ja käyttäjän kannalta hitaamman kunhan vain saadaan tunneli?

Helsinkiläisenä minusta on sinällään aivan se ja sama rakennetaanko Tampereen ratikat tunneliin tai ei (tai rakennetaanko niitä ollenkaan). Mutta jos rakennetaan, tulisi Tampereella ottaa oppia Helsingissä (ja muualla) tehtyjen päätösten hyödyistä ja haitoista. Helsingin metro on nykymuodossaan saavutettuihin hyötyihin nähden kallis - kuten Mikko Laaksonen edellä toteaa, tunneloinnin hinnalla saataisiin huomattavasti pidempi rata maan pinnalle. Tunneloinnille ei Tampereella ole todellista tarvetta, kuten sinulle on kerta toisensa jälkeen tässä keskustelussa todistettu. Mikään määrä tunnepohjaisia argumentteja ei tule muuttamaan tätä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei tämä metroilla korjaannu. Kevyitä kävelytunneleita lähelle maan pintaa tai katetta vilkkaille kaduille voi rakentaa melko pienin kustannuksin eikä siihen metroa tarvita. Jos bussipysäkkejä ei osata sijoittaa järkevästi, pitäisi silloin ottaa yhteyttä kaupungin liikennelaitokseen.


Koskipuiston bussipysäkit on mielestäni sijoitettu ihan järkevästi Hämeenkadun ja Hatanpään Valtatien risteyksen lähelle.





> Olisi pitänyt tarkentaa: _Helsingin metroliikenteessä_


Olisi pitänyt tarkentaa: _Helsingin ja Tukholman metroliikenteessä._

----------


## Ertsu

> Onko tästä siis ymmärrettävä, että tunnelijuna on sinulle nimenomaan arvovaltakysymys? Ei ole väliä, vaikka raitiotien tunnelointi tekisi järjestelmästä kalliimman, epäkäytönnällisemmän ja käyttäjän kannalta hitaamman kunhan vain saadaan tunneli?


Ei ole arvovaltakysymys. Minulla ei ole mitään arvovaltaa, jota puolustaisin. Tunnelissa kulkeva ratikka ei ole käyttäjän kannalta hitaampi, vaan se voisi korvata useamman linjan.

Esimerkkinä voisi ottaa sellaiset henkilöt, jotka asuvat Länsi-Tampereella ja jotka joutuvat käymään päivittäin TAYSissa joko töissä tai potilaana ja joilla ei ole keskustaan mitään asiaa. Pintavaihtoehdolla toteutettuna tarvittaisiin kaksi linjaa. Toinen keskustan- ja toinen Kekkosentien kautta. Tunneliin sijoitettuna yksi ratikkalinja palvelisi noita molempia ryhmiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Esimerkkinä voisi ottaa sellaiset henkilöt, jotka asuvat Länsi-Tampereella ja jotka joutuvat käymään päivittäin TAYSissa joko töissä tai potilaana ja joilla ei ole keskustaan mitään asiaa. Pintavaihtoehdolla toteutettuna tarvittaisiin kaksi linjaa. Toinen keskustan- ja toinen Kekkosentien kautta. Tunneliin sijoitettuna yksi ratikkalinja palvelisi noita molempia ryhmiä.


En ymmärrä logiikkaasi. Ei Kekkosentien kautta kannata vetää mitään ratikkalinjaa kun keskustan läpi pääsee yhtä nopeasti. Tunneli ei käytännössä muuta juuri mitään muuta kuin aiheuttaa lisäkustannuksia ja vie siis rahaa jatkolaajennuksilta.

Jos Hämeenkadusta tehtäisiin raitioliikennekatu ja annettaisiin ratikalle omat kaistat, nuo kaistat olisivat virtuaalinen "tunneli", jossa ratikoille olisi taattu keskeytyksetön kulku lukuunottamatta pysäkeille pysähtymistä. Kysymys on vain liikenne-etuuksien saamisesta toimiviksi.

----------


## Kaid

> Ei ole arvovaltakysymys. Minulla ei ole mitään arvovaltaa, jota puolustaisin.


Ei sinun arvovaltasi vaan kotikaupunkisi arvovalta. Useista viesteistäsi paistaa näkemys, ettei kaupunki ole mikään kaupunki ilman maanalaista joukkoliikennettä. Ainakin itselleni on argumentoinnistasi jäänyt sellainen kuva, ettei tässä asiassa ole sinulle kyse toimivasta joukkoliikenteestä vaan siitä, että Tampereelle saadaan suuren maailman mallinen maanalainen liikennejärjestelmä, maksoi mitä maksoi. Olen toki saattanut tulkita sanomisiasi väärin, mutta en toisaalta tiedä miten muutenkaan kommentit kuten "että ette halua Tampereen kehittyvän Helsingin tasolle. Teillä on itsellä metro, ettekä halua suoda sitä muille" pitäisi ymmärtää.




> Pintavaihtoehdolla toteutettuna tarvittaisiin kaksi linjaa. Toinen keskustan- ja toinen Kekkosentien kautta. Tunneliin sijoitettuna yksi ratikkalinja palvelisi noita molempia ryhmiä.


Toisaalta kaksi raitiotielinjaa tarjoaa enemmän vaihtoehtoja ja reittimahdollisuuksia kuin yksi. Jos rahasta ei olisi puutetta, olisi minusta järkevämpää rakentaa kaksi pintalinjaa kuin yksi maanalainen linja. Lisäksi tahtoisin edelleen viitata samaan Mikko Laaksosen vastaukseen omaan viestiisi, jossa hän toteaa tunnelivaihtoehdon ajansäästön olevan noin 30 sekuntia pintavaihtoehtoon verrattuna - ja tämä koskee myös keskustan läpi kulkevia matkoja. 100 - 200 miljoonan euron lisäkulujen maksaminen 30 sekunnin ajansäästöstä on täysin järjetöntä.

----------


## Ertsu

> En ymmärrä logiikkaasi. Ei Kekkosentien kautta kannata vetää mitään ratikkalinjaa kun keskustan läpi pääsee yhtä nopeasti. Tunneli ei käytännössä muuta juuri mitään muuta kuin aiheuttaa lisäkustannuksia ja vie siis rahaa jatkolaajennuksilta.


Et näköjään ole koskaan matkustanut bussilla keskustan läpi esim Tuulensuusta Rautatieasemalle. Bussi pysähtelee melkein pituutensa mittaisin välein. Rautapyörät eivät tee siitä yhtään nopeampaa.




> Jos Hämeenkadusta tehtäisiin raitioliikennekatu ja annettaisiin ratikalle omat kaistat, nuo kaistat olisivat virtuaalinen "tunneli", jossa ratikoille olisi taattu keskeytyksetön kulku lukuunottamatta pysäkeille pysähtymistä. Kysymys on vain liikenne-etuuksien saamisesta toimiviksi.


Jos kerran ratikoille voi taata esteettömän kulun _lukuunottamatta pysäkeille pysähtymistä_, sen voi tehdä myös busseille.
Oikean tunnelin voi linjata suoremmaksi kuin "virtuaalitunnelin". Katso kartasta esim väliä Pyynikintori-Tuulensuu. "Virtuaalitunnelin" pitäisi kiertää Pirkankadun kautta, mutta oikea tunneli voisi oikaista suoraan Aleksanterin kirkon alta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Toisaalta kaksi raitiotielinjaa tarjoaa enemmän vaihtoehtoja ja reittimahdollisuuksia kuin yksi. Jos rahasta ei olisi puutetta, olisi minusta järkevämpää rakentaa kaksi pintalinjaa kuin yksi maanalainen linja. Lisäksi tahtoisin edelleen viitata samaan Mikko Laaksosen vastaukseen omaan viestiisi, jossa hän toteaa tunnelivaihtoehdon ajansäästön olevan noin 30 sekuntia pintavaihtoehtoon verrattuna - ja tämä koskee myös keskustan läpi kulkevia matkoja. 100 - 200 miljoonan euron lisäkulujen maksaminen 30 sekunnin ajansäästöstä on täysin järjetöntä.


Siihen Mikko Laaksosen vastaukseen olen jo vastannutkin. Miksi rakentaa 100-200 miljoonan euron katuratikkaa, jos ajansäästö bussiin verrattuna on 30 sekunnin luokkaa ???

----------


## Kaid

> Siihen Mikko Laaksosen vastaukseen olen jo vastannutkin. Miksi rakentaa 100-200 miljoonan euron katuratikkaa, jos ajansäästö bussiin verrattuna on 30 sekunnin luokkaa ???


Koska (kuten herra Laaksonen vastauksessaan viestiisi toteaa) raitiotie tuo (vähäisen) nopeudenlisäyksen lisäksi mukanaan lukuisia muitakin etuja, joita busseilla ei voida saavuttaa. Propagoimasi tunneloitu raitiotie ei tuo mukanaan mitään muita etuja pintaraitiotiehen nähden kuin 30 sekunnin matka-ajan lyhennyksen itselleen raitiovaunulle (ei siis välttämättä sen käyttäjille). Näinollen pintaraitiotie on hinta/hyötysuhteeltaan huomattavasti parempi kuin tunnelivaihtoehto.

----------


## Ertsu

> Koska (kuten herra Laaksonen vastauksessaan viestiisi toteaa) raitiotie tuo (vähäisen) nopeudenlisäyksen lisäksi mukanaan lukuisia muitakin etuja, joita busseilla ei voida saavuttaa.


Ja mitähän nuo muut edut ovat ?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja mitähän nuo muut edut ovat ?


Luetko edes viestejä, joita kirjoitetaan vastauksiksi omiin viesteihisi? Kuten Kaid kirjoitti, niin Laaksosen viestissähän niitä etuja on lueteltu (sinänsä en ota kantaa siihen, kuinka kalliita investointeja viestissä mainituilla eduilla voidaan perustella).

----------


## Ertsu

> Luetko edes viestejä, joita kirjoitetaan vastauksiksi omiin viesteihisi? Kuten Kaid kirjoitti, niin Laaksosen viestissähän niitä etuja on lueteltu (sinänsä en ota kantaa siihen, kuinka kalliita investointeja viestissä mainituilla eduilla voidaan perustella).


Luen kyllä. Vastataan nyt sitten:



> Aiemmin keskustelussa on todettu, että raitiotien suurin nopeusetu ei ole keskustan sisällä vaan keskustan ja esikaupunkien välillä. 
> 
> Raitiotiestä on myös muita suuria etuja verrattuna bussiin kuin liikennöintinopeus kuten busseja suurempi kapasiteetti,


Bussien kapasiteettia ja vuorotiheyttä voi kasvattaa.



> sähkökäytön vuoksi joustava energian tuotantotavan valinta,


Myös n.s. johdinautoja valmistetaan ja käytetään maailmalla.



> suurempi matkustusmukavuus,


Kieltämättä se kiskobussin kyyti on vähän bussikyytiä tasaisempaa, mutta ajallisesti mahdollisimman lyhyellä työmatkalla sillä ei ole paljoakaan merkitystä. 



> pienempi energian, huollon ja työvoiman tarve kuljetettua matkaa kohden, suurempi säännöllisyys jne.


Energian tarve on rautapyörillä hiukan kumipyörää pienempi, johtuen pienemmästä vierimisvastuksesta, mutta sillä ei ole keskustaliikenteessä kuitenkaan suurta merkitystä, koska suurin osa energiasta menee kiihdytyksiin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Teknofriikkejä saattaisi kiinnostaa tällainen pysäkki Espanjan Alicantesta. Hintaakin on saatu jo niin paljon (655 miljoonaa), että Espoon päättäjät uskoisivat heti, että pikaratikka on hyvä.

----------


## Ertsu

Muistuttaa enemmän juna-asemaa kuin ratikkapysäkkiä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muistuttaa enemmän juna-asemaa kuin ratikkapysäkkiä.


Nyt sinäkin ehkä ymmärrät pikaratikan idean. Ratikka taipuu moneen, mutta yritäpä vääntää juna Hämeenkadulle, niin tiukkaa voi tulla mutkissa.

----------


## SlaverioT

Hieman vastapainoa tälle palstalle luodakseni:



> Raitiotiestä on myös muita suuria etuja verrattuna bussiin kuin liikennöintinopeus kuten busseja suurempi kapasiteetti, sähkökäytön vuoksi joustava energian tuotantotavan valinta, suurempi matkustusmukavuus, pienempi energian, huollon ja työvoiman tarve kuljetettua matkaa kohden, suurempi säännöllisyys jne.


2-niveljohdinautoilla ja etuuksilla monia raitioteiden eduista voidaan kuoroa kiinni:

+ Joustava energiantuotanto
+ Pienempi työvoimantarve
+ Pienempi energiantarve(sähkön paluusyöttö)
+ Kapasiteetti (vastaa karkeasti Nr II vaunuja välipalalla)

Lisäksi raitiotien vastustuksen takia bussivaihtoehto on mahdollista toteuttaa merkittävästi nopeammin, kun kallista aikaa tällä hetkellä kuluu Tampereen paikallispoliittiseen vääntöön. Johdinautojen saavuttaessa käyttöikänsä linja voidaan muuttaa raitiotiekäyttöön.


Henkilökohtaisesti näen kuitenkin raitiotien Tampereella parempana vaihtoehtona matkustusmukavuuden, vaunujen yhteenliitettävyyden, matkanopeuden, duoraitio mahdollisuuden ja suuremman kapasiteetin takia. Lisäksi pidemmällä aikavälillä raitiovaunut tulevat todennäköisesti halvemmaksi. Eikä sovi unohtaa viihtyvyyttä: Hämeenkadulla nupukivillä kulkevat dieselbussit eivät ole kovin miellyttäviä äänimaailmansa ja päästöjensä puolesta. Mutta kaikki joukkoliikenneratkaisut toteuttaisin maanpäällisinä niin tunne kuin järkisyistä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Nyt sinäkin ehkä ymmärrät pikaratikan idean. Ratikka taipuu moneen, mutta yritäpä vääntää juna Hämeenkadulle, niin tiukkaa voi tulla mutkissa.


Olen ymmärtänyt sen jo kauan. En ole koskaan ollut junaa tunkemassakaan Hämeenkadulle. Kyllä se (pika)ratikka ihan hyvä vaihtoehto on. Tunnelissa keskustan alittavana
voisi pika-etuliitteenkin jättää ilman sulkeita.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kirjoitat asiaa, SlaverioT ja pointti on hyvä. Mutta heti alkuun juolahti mieleeni...




> + Kapasiteetti (vastaa karkeasti Nr II vaunuja välipalalla)


En ole ihan varma, onko tuplaniveljohdinautoja edes olemassakaan. Kannattaako niitä tilata, jos tuotanto pitää erikseen pistää pystyyn? Kapasiteetti voisi olla tyydyttävä, mutta pitemmälle mennessä kapasiteettia ei voi kasvattaa tarvittaessa ellei ajeta tiheämpää vuoroväliä. Ja tietenkin sitten ne seisomapaikat. Ei tosiaankaan ole mukavaa heilua töyssyjen pompottamassa bussissa ja yrittää pitää kiinni jostakin. Täydessä ratikassa on matkustajilla huomattavasti pienempi kynnys tehdä toisille lisää tilaa kuin täydessä bussissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olen ymmärtänyt sen jo kauan. En ole koskaan ollut junaa tunkemassakaan Hämeenkadulle. Kyllä se (pika)ratikka ihan hyvä vaihtoehto on. Tunnelissa keskustan alittavana
> voisi pika-etuliitteenkin jättää ilman sulkeita.


Mutta kun se ei riitä, että ratikka kulkee keskustassa nopeammin. Kokonaismatka-aika *matkustavalla ihmisellä* ei kuitenkaan välttämättä nopeudu, kun asemalta nousuun tuhlautuu kuitenkin minuutti tai kaksi. Ei ole ideaa upottaa paria sataa miljoonaa euroa siihen, että matkustaja säästää minuutin tai kaksi? Kyllä se ratikka vielä pikaratikka ilman sulkeita on, vaikka siihen keskustan läpiajoon kuluukin 8 minuutin sijasta 10 minuuttia.

----------


## kuukanko

> En ole ihan varma, onko tuplaniveljohdinautoja edes olemassakaan.


On niistä muistaakseni tälläkin palstalla ollut puhetta aiemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole ihan varma, onko tuplaniveljohdinautoja edes olemassakaan.


On niitä. Mutta niillä on tietenkin samat ongelmat kuin dieselkäyttöisillä tuplanivelillä. Pituuden lisäys ei lisää samassa suhteessa matkustajapaikkoja, koska bussin nivel on toista metriä pitkä tila, jota on vaikea käyttää hyödyksi. Edelleen tulee yksi akseli lisää, ja kaikista busseista tiedämme, että akselikin vie tilaa matkustajilta.

HKL:n 2-akselisessa Ikaruksessa on 50 istuinta. Göteborgista lainassa olleessa tuplanivelessä istuimia oli alle 60. Göteborgin dieselissä mottori vei noin 4 istuinta. Lähes kaikki lisäkapasiteetti on seisomapaikkoja. Mutta seisominen on tuplvanivelessä hankalampaa kuin jäykässä bussissa, sillä toisesta nivelestä tulee melkoinen kiikkulauta, jonne välittyy myös etuosan pystyliike oman akselin pystyliikkeen lisäksi.

Tuplanivelet vaativat muutenkin parannuksia katutilaan, sillä T-risteyksessä esimerkiksi ne vievät koko risteyksen tilan takimmaisen akselin leikatessa vastaantulevan suunnan nurkan. Kiikkumisen hillitsemiseksi katupinnalta vaaditaan tavallista parempaa tasaisuutta. Käytännössä tuplanivelet ovat parhaimmillaan erityisillä bussiväylillä, eivät tavallisen liikenteen tilassa. Ja sitten ollaankin lähellä sitä, että on rakennettu asfalttipintaiset raiteet...

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Bussien kapasiteettia ja vuorotiheyttä voi kasvattaa


Bussien kapasiteettia voi toki hieman kasvattaa Tampereella nykyisin käytössä olevista nivelbusseista. Suurin kapasiteetti on kaksinivelbusseilla, joita on sekä polttomoottori- että johdinbusseina. Tällaisten bussien ruuhkan maksimikapasiteetti on noin 180 matkustajaa,

Tämänhetkisen Tampereen ja YTV:n tiedon mukaan sekä nivel- että kaksinivelbussien hankintahinta ja käyttökulut ovat niin merkittävästi teliautoja korkeampia, että niiden käyttö  ei ole taloudellisesti perusteltua.

Pikaraitiovaunujen yhden vaunun kapasiteetti on 200-300 matkustajaa ja kahden vaunun junan 500-600 matkustajaa. 

Muistuttaisin vuorotiheyden osalta kahdesta asiasta:
- Kuljettajatunti maksaa nykyisin noin 30. Bussiliikenteessä kuljettajakulut ovat noin 60-70% kustannuksista.
- Tampereella Hämeenkadulla bussien vuoromäärä on niin suuri, että ne haittaavat toistensa kulkua.




> Myös n.s. johdinautoja valmistetaan ja käytetään maailmalla.


Niin valmistetaan ja ne ovatkin mainioita vekottimia. Ks. esim. www.trolleymotion.org Johdinauton kapasiteetti on sama ja matkanopeus käytännössä sama kuin dieselbussin. Oleellisin etu on mahdollisuus joustavasti päästöttömään energiantuotantoon.




> Kieltämättä se kiskobussin kyyti on vähän bussikyytiä tasaisempaa, mutta ajallisesti mahdollisimman lyhyellä työmatkalla sillä ei ole paljoakaan merkitystä.


Tampereella joukkoliikennematkan keskipituus on noin 6 km, ja useista lähiöistä matka keskustaan on noin 10 km. Tämä tarkoittaa, että 20-30 minuutin joukkoliikennematkoja on paljon. Tällaisella matkalla mukavuudella on merkitystä. Lyhyellä matkalla seisten mukavuus voi olla vielä keskeisempi tekijä kuin pitkällä, jolla saa istumapaikan.




> keskustaliikenteessä kuitenkaan suurta merkitystä, koska suurin osa energiasta menee kiihdytyksiin.


Yksi oleellisista raitioliikenteen eduista on juuri se, että kiihdytyksiä tarvitaan vähemmän tieliikennelakien mukaisen etuajo-oikeuden takia sekä siksi, että rata voidaan optimoida niin, että kiihdytyksiä tarvitaan vähemmän.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> On niitä. Mutta niillä on tietenkin samat ongelmat kuin dieselkäyttöisillä tuplanivelillä.


Silti ei voi sanoa muuta kuin, että VAU :Smile: :



> On niistä muistaakseni tälläkin palstalla ollut puhetta aiemmin.





> Käytännössä tuplanivelet ovat parhaimmillaan erityisillä bussiväylillä, eivät tavallisen liikenteen tilassa. Ja sitten ollaankin lähellä sitä, että on rakennettu asfalttipintaiset raiteet...


Tämä olikin sitten se asia, jonka itse jätin mainitsematta, koska toivon kaikkien ymmärtävän sen, ja uskovan siihen, että kyllä se kisko toimii ihan yhtä hyvin kaupungissa ja kaupungin ulkopuolella kuin autotiekin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta kun se ei riitä, että ratikka kulkee keskustassa nopeammin. Kokonaismatka-aika *matkustavalla ihmisellä* ei kuitenkaan välttämättä nopeudu, kun asemalta nousuun tuhlautuu kuitenkin minuutti tai kaksi. Ei ole ideaa upottaa paria sataa miljoonaa euroa siihen, että matkustaja säästää minuutin tai kaksi? Kyllä se ratikka vielä pikaratikka ilman sulkeita on, vaikka siihen keskustan läpiajoon kuluukin 8 minuutin sijasta 10 minuuttia.


Kannattaa myös ottaa huomioon, että kaikki *matkustavat ihmiset* eivät halua poiketa työmatkallaan keskustassa lainkaan. Siksi meillä on esim Kekkosentie. Bussilla ja katuratikalla kulkevat *pakotetaan* kulkemaan keskustan kautta, vaikka he eivät sitä haluakaan. Ratikkatunneli olisi ikäänkuin keskustan lähellä kulkeva "kekkosentie", josta olisi kuitenkin mahdollista poiketa keskustaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kannattaa myös ottaa huomioon, että kaikki *matkustavat ihmiset* eivät halua poiketa työmatkallaan keskustassa lainkaan. Siksi meillä on esim Kekkosentie. Bussilla ja katuratikalla kulkevat *pakotetaan* kulkemaan keskustan kautta, vaikka he eivät sitä haluakaan. Ratikkatunneli olisi ikäänkuin keskustan lähellä kulkeva "kekkosentie", josta olisi kuitenkin mahdollista poiketa keskustaan.


No kannattaako sitten kaivaa tunnelia, jos voidaan ohjata myös *keskustan ohi*. Eihän nyt ole mitään järkeä haudata miljoonia maahan, kun kerran oikeallekin Kekkosentielle mahtuisi ratikka kulkemaan. Eivät ne autoilijatkaan tarvitse keskustatunnelia, kun kerran on Kekkosentie. Ja jos vain osa matkustajista tarvitsee nopeamman yhteyden, ei välttämättä minuutin parin säästön takia kannata sitä ollenkaan rakentaa. Tietenkin, jos todellinen tarve on, tulisi tätäkin asiaa miettiä.

----------


## Ertsu

> No kannattaako sitten kaivaa tunnelia, jos voidaan ohjata myös *keskustan ohi*. Eihän nyt ole mitään järkeä haudata miljoonia maahan, kun kerran oikeallekin Kekkosentielle mahtuisi ratikka kulkemaan.


Et näköjään ymmärrä, mitä ajan takaa. Ratikkatunneli olisi siis yhdistetty "kekkosentie" ja "hämeenkatu". Jos ratikka viedään oikealle Kekkosentielle, sieltä pitäisi järjestää liityntäliikenne keskustaan haluaville. 




> Eivät ne autoilijatkaan tarvitse keskustatunnelia, kun kerran on Kekkosentie. Ja jos vain osa matkustajista tarvitsee nopeamman yhteyden, ei välttämättä minuutin parin säästön takia kannata sitä ollenkaan rakentaa. Tietenkin, jos todellinen tarve on, tulisi tätäkin asiaa miettiä.


Autoilijoillehan Kekkosentien tunnelin rakentaminen on jo päätetty.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Et näköjään ymmärrä, mitä ajan takaa. Ratikkatunneli olisi siis yhdistetty "kekkosentie" ja "hämeenkatu". Jos ratikka viedään oikealle Kekkosentielle, sieltä pitäisi järjestää liityntäliikenne keskustaan haluaville.


Miksi ihmeessä Keskustaan haluava menee Kekkosentien kautta vievään ratiikkaan? En siis todellakaan ymmärrä, mitä ajat takaa.

Jos on vaihtoehto 1: tunneli keskustan läpi, 200 milj. ,
ja vaihtoehto 2: kaksi linjaa, toinen keskustan läpi ja toinen Kekkosen tietä, 100 milj. ,
niin kumman rakentaisit?

----------


## Ertsu

> Miksi ihmeessä Keskustaan haluava menee Kekkosentien kautta vievään ratiikkaan? En siis todellakaan ymmärrä, mitä ajat takaa.
> 
> Jos on vaihtoehto 1: tunneli keskustan läpi, 200 milj. ,
> ja vaihtoehto 2: kaksi linjaa, toinen keskustan läpi ja toinen Kekkosen tietä, 100 milj. ,
> niin kumman rakentaisit?


Vaihtoehdon 1: mukaisen. Noilla miljoonilla euroilla ei ole mitään merkitystä. 10 vuoden päästä kukaan ei edes muista, paljonko se maksoi.

Sitäpaitsi jos yksi ratikkalinja kulkisi Kekkosentietä ja toinen keskustan kautta, niin keitä se keskustan kautta kulkeva silloin palvelee ? Eihän kukaan mene keskustan kautta kulkevaan, jos Kekkosentietä pääsee nopeammin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Käytännössä tuplanivelet ovat parhaimmillaan erityisillä bussiväylillä, eivät tavallisen liikenteen tilassa. Ja sitten ollaankin lähellä sitä, että on rakennettu asfalttipintaiset raiteet...


Mutta voidaanko Tampereella odottaa että raideliikenteen tarpeellisuudesta ja toteuttamismuodosta päästään yhteisymmärrrykseen? Ennen 2015 Tampereelle tuskin realistista odottaa ratikoita. Olisiko mahdollista toteuttaa väliaikaisratkaisu näillä jumbojohdinautoilla ja korvata se sitten seuraavan 20 vuoden kuluessa raiteilla? Väliaikaisratkaisu voitaisiin toteuttaa kaiketi hyvin 2010-luvun alussa. Linjauskin voisi olla pitkälti sama kuin raitiotiesuunnitelmissa. 

Sinänsä jos nykyiselle järjestelmälle ei tehdä mitään seuraukset ovat ilmeiset. Niin henkilöautoliikenne ja joukkoliikenne keskustassa tulee ruuhkautumaan erittäin pahoin. Seurauksena on Tampereen keskustan vetovoiman heikkeneminen niin alueellisesti kuin valtakunnallisesti. Eli vetkuttelu sataa muiden kilpailevien keskusten ja kehätienvarsien ostoskeskusten laariin. Tuskin Tampereen poliittinen eliitti tätä haluaa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vaihtoehdon 1: mukaisen. Noilla miljoonilla euroilla ei ole mitään merkitystä. 10 vuoden päästä kukaan ei edes muista, paljonko se maksoi.


Juuri näin. Kuinka moni enää muistaa, kuinka monta miljoonaa veronmaksajat joutuivat maksamaan metrosta? Aivan sama, onko joku lahjottu ja vetääkö joku välistä, kunhan kansa unohtaa, mihin verorahat meni. Tulevaisuudessa sitä rahaa ei enää tarvita, koska rahahana vuotaa kuitenkin ja ilmaisia metrolinjoja sataa taivaasta.



> Sitäpaitsi jos yksi ratikkalinja kulkisi Kekkosentietä ja toinen keskustan kautta, niin keitä se keskustan kautta kulkeva silloin palvelee ? Eihän kukaan mene keskustan kautta kulkevaan, jos Kekkosentietä pääsee nopeammin.


Jaa, että kukaan ei mene keskustaan, ei rautatie- tai linja-autoasemalle, ei Stockmannille tai Koskikeskukseen? Kaikki käy töissä Länsi-Tampereella ja asuvat Itä-Tampereella tai toisin päin?

----------


## Ertsu

> Jaa, että kukaan ei mene keskustaan, ei rautatie- tai linja-autoasemalle, ei Stockmannille tai Koskikeskukseen? Kaikki käy töissä Länsi-Tampereella ja asuvat Itä-Tampereella tai toisin päin?


Hyvä kun päästiin viimeinkin yhteisymmärrykseen. Ratikkatunneli palvelee siis noita kaikkia käyttäjäryhmiä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hyvä kun päästiin viimeinkin yhteisymmärrykseen. Ratikkatunneli palvelee siis noita kaikkia käyttäjäryhmiä.


No, mutta kun se ei palvele keskustaan menijöitä niin hyvin kuin maan päällä kulkeva ratikkalinja. Ja vaikka palvelisikin, ei siihen kannata upottaa miljoonia euroja rahoja, jotka tulevat veronmaksajilta.

Kunnat valtio ei voi toimia niin kuin se pääkaupunkiseudun kohdalla tekee, eli pistämällä miljoonia hukkainvestointeihin, vaan jonkun pitäisi katsoa, mihin ne rahat pistetään, jotta siitä sitten riittäisi myös muihin palveluihin. Vaikka Suomi onkin tällä hetkellä rikkaampi kuin koskaan, ei rahat riitä terveyspalveluihin, vanhustenhuoltoon, laadukkaan koululaitoksen ylläpitoon jne.

----------


## Ertsu

> No, mutta kun se ei palvele keskustaan menijöitä niin hyvin kuin maan päällä kulkeva ratikkalinja. Ja vaikka palvelisikin, ei siihen kannata upottaa miljoonia euroja rahoja, jotka tulevat veronmaksajilta.
> 
> Kunnat valtio ei voi toimia niin kuin se pääkaupunkiseudun kohdalla tekee, eli pistämällä miljoonia hukkainvestointeihin, vaan jonkun pitäisi katsoa, mihin ne rahat pistetään, jotta siitä sitten riittäisi myös muihin palveluihin. Vaikka Suomi onkin tällä hetkellä rikkaampi kuin koskaan, ei rahat riitä terveyspalveluihin, vanhustenhuoltoon, laadukkaan koululaitoksen ylläpitoon jne.


Tarkoittaa suunnilleen samaa, kuin että unohdetaan koko ratikkahanke. Bussit palvelevat ihan riittävän hyvin keskustassa asioivia. Yksityisautoille kannattaa kyllä upottaa muutama sata miljoonaa Kekkosentien tunneliin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Noilla miljoonilla euroilla ei ole mitään merkitystä. 10 vuoden päästä kukaan ei edes muista, paljonko se maksoi.


Ei investointipäätöksiä noin tehdä. Resurssit ovat aina rajalliset. Lisäksi resursseja tuottaa lisää vain investointi, jolla on yhteiskuntataloudellista hyötyä, esimerkiksi uusia, parempia, nopeampia, runsaampia, yksikköä kohden halvemmin tuotettavia palveluita.

Vedetään yhteen muutama realiteetti:
- Keskustan ratikkatunnelin hinta on 100-200 miljoonaa euroa
- Keskustan ratikkatunneli nopeuttaa matkaa keskustan halki ehkä 30 sekuntia / matka, ja hidastaa keskustaan suuntautuvia matkoja liukuportaiden ja hissien verran, esimerkiksi 1-2 minuuttia / matka. Keskustaan suuntautuvia matkoja on joukkoliikenteessä enemmän kuin keskustan läpi kulkevia eli aikasäästö on negatiivinen.
- Jos ei rakenneta tunnelia, säästyvät rahat voidaan investoida joukkoliikenteeseen

Tampereen keskustan raitiotunnelista *ei ole yhtään mitään hyötyä*. Siksi siihen ei kannata investoida.

Ratikkatunnelin vaihtoehto on todellakin 20-40 km enemmän raitiotietä ja sitä vastaavasti suuremmat hyödyt. Eli raitiotie esimerkiksi Lentävänniemen ja Hervannan lisäksi Kaukajärvelle, Koilliskeskukseen, Tesomalle, suoraan Vuorekseen ja Pirkkalaan.

Realiteetti on se, että tunnelivaihtoehdossa harvempi saa raitiotien.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Et näköjään ole koskaan matkustanut bussilla keskustan läpi esim Tuulensuusta Rautatieasemalle. Bussi pysähtelee melkein pituutensa mittaisin välein. Rautapyörät eivät tee siitä yhtään nopeampaa.


Jaa...? Enpä ole tuota väliä matkustanut sen enempää kuin vuodesta 1986 alkaen jolloin perheeni muutti Tampereella itäpuolelta länsipuolelle ja aloitin yläasteen Klasussa Kyttälässä.  :Very Happy:  Toki välissä on ollut pääosin muualla vietettyjä vuosia lähinnä opiskelujen vuoksi, mutta nyt ollaan taas takaisin Länsi-Tampereella.




> Jos kerran ratikoille voi taata esteettömän kulun _lukuunottamatta pysäkeille pysähtymistä_, sen voi tehdä myös busseille.
> Oikean tunnelin voi linjata suoremmaksi kuin "virtuaalitunnelin". Katso kartasta esim väliä Pyynikintori-Tuulensuu. "Virtuaalitunnelin" pitäisi kiertää Pirkankadun kautta, mutta oikea tunneli voisi oikaista suoraan Aleksanterin kirkon alta.


Busseille voi toki tarjota vastaavat etuudet, mutta se ei paranna bussiliikenteen muita ongelmia (kapasiteetti, käyttää fossiilista polttoainetta, ei ympäristöystävällinen, meluaa ja käryää, tärisee kulkiessaan jne.). Lisäksi raitiotiekaistan voi ohjata helposti paikasta minne muulla liikenteellä ei ole asiaa, kun taas bussikaistaa ei käytännössä voi.

Käytännössä tuo pieni oikaisu ei tuo kovin suuria hyötyjä, ei varsinkaan missään suhteessa kustannuksiin. Lisäksi minä en lähtisi kaivelemaan vanhan hautausmaan poikki tai kirkon alle, en edes syvää tunnelia. Luulen että Tampereen ev.lut. seurakuntayhtymälläkin voisi olla jotain sanottavaa tuollaisiin hankkeisiin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tarkoittaa suunnilleen samaa, kuin että unohdetaan koko ratikkahanke. Bussit palvelevat ihan riittävän hyvin keskustassa asioivia. Yksityisautoille kannattaa kyllä upottaa muutama sata miljoonaa Kekkosentien tunneliin.


Vai että kannattaa yksityisautoille upottaa rahaa? *Huoh...*  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Ertsu

> Keskustaan suuntautuvia matkoja on joukkoliikenteessä enemmän kuin keskustan läpi kulkevia eli aikasäästö on negatiivinen.


Näinhän se varmaan onkin. Eihän mitään järkeä ole kulkea keskustan kautta, jos mitään asiaa sinne ei ole. Onneksi on sentään Kekkosentie.

----------


## Ertsu

> Vai että kannattaa yksityisautoille upottaa rahaa? *Huoh...*


Siis Kekkosentien pitkän tunnelin rakentamispäätös on jo tehty. Huokaile sinä vain.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näinhän se varmaan onkin. Eihän mitään järkeä ole kulkea keskustan kautta, jos mitään asiaa sinne ei ole. Onneksi on sentään Kekkosentie.


Eli unohdetaan ratikka ja unohdetaan Tampere ja kuljetaan autolla Kekkosentietä keskustan ohi? Kukakohan se nyt ei halua Tampereen kehittyvän Helsingin tasolle?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siis Kekkosentien pitkän tunnelin rakentamispäätös on jo tehty. Huokaile sinä vain.


Mutta kun tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä ratikkapäätösten kanssa.

Jos yksityisautoille on upotettu rahaa, pitäisi ratikoille luvata vapaa väylä siitä, missä nämä autot aiemmin kulkivat. Näin tämä yksityisautoille luvattu raha vaikuttaisi myös joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Jykke

> Bussien kapasiteettia ja vuorotiheyttä voi kasvattaa.


Kaksikerrosbussia ei voi hyödyntää Tampereella kuin pienellä osalla linjoista (asematunnelista johtuen). Kaksikerrosbussin portaissa liikkuminen on hankalaa ja myöskin vaarallista. Antero Alku kertoikin jo nivelbussin ongelmista. Tiheällä vuorovälillä (10 - 15 min.) ratikka tulee jo halvemmaksi liikennöidä. 




> Jos ratikka viedään oikealle Kekkosentielle, sieltä pitäisi järjestää liityntäliikenne keskustaan haluaville.


  Nimenomaan. Tai vaihto toiseen ratikkaan ennen keskustan ja Kekkosentien raiteiden risteämistä ja sama itäpuolella. Tällaisia pakollisia vaihtoja pitäisi välttää, sillä suurin osa menee aina keskustaan. Tämä on oma havaintoni. Itselläni ei juurikaan ole kokemusta aamu ja iltaruuhkista, sillä ei ole ollut tarvetta sitten yläasteeni TET:in kulkea aamuisin bussilla kosken itäpuolelta länsipuolelle (enkä niiltä matkoilta muista muuta kuin että jokaisena aamuna bussina oli Jätti-Wiima).

Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan ratikka kulkee keskustan lävitse ja lähijunat (Kekkosentien vieressä) keskustan ohitse. Lähijuna toimii keskustan ohittavana linjana ja ratikka sen lävitse kulkevana. Tämä on omasta mielestäni huono juttu, sillä se tarkoittaa aina suurimmalle osalle lähijunan käyttäjiä pakollista vaihtoa. Rautatieasemalta, Tampellasta ja Amurista on aina pitkä matka keskustan eri kohteisiin. Saksan Karlsruhessa siirrettiin lähijunat duoratikoina kulkemaan keskustan katuverkon kautta.  Matkustajamäärät kolminkertaistuivat entisiin matkustajamääriin. Toki Karlsruhessa on edelleen joitakin linjoja jotka kulkevat myös keskustan ohitse ja jos nyt välttämättä halutaan linjata lähijunat (tai duoratikat jos itse saisin päättää) kulkemaan keskustan ohitse, pitäisi järjestää hyvät vaihtoyhteydet keskustan ratikoihin ja busseihin ja varautua tulevaisuudessa siirtämään lähijunatkin keskustan katuverkkoon.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta kun tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä ratikkapäätösten kanssa.


Paitsi mitä nyt vähän rahaa menee, jolloin ratikalle ei jää mitään.




> Jos yksityisautoille on upotettu rahaa, pitäisi ratikoille luvata vapaa väylä siitä, missä nämä autot aiemmin kulkivat. Näin tämä yksityisautoille luvattu raha vaikuttaisi myös joukkoliikenteeseen.


Se väylä tulee taloja täyteen. Ei sinne enää ratikoita mahdu. Toisekseen ei rata ole sillä rakennettu, että väylä on tiedossa.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos yksityisautoille on upotettu rahaa, pitäisi ratikoille luvata vapaa väylä siitä, missä nämä autot aiemmin kulkivat. Näin tämä yksityisautoille luvattu raha vaikuttaisi myös joukkoliikenteeseen.


 Ja tällaista hyötyähän ei saada Tampellan tunnelilla. Ainoastaan jos haluttaisiin rakentaa keskustan ohittava raideyhteys niin siinä tapauksessa, mutta koska käytännössä koko matkalla kulkee Kekkosentien vieressä valmiina myös rautatiekiskot, joita voi hyödyntää, niin se olisi turhaa.

Tampellan tunneli on jakanut myös mielipiteitä puolin jos toisin Tampereella. Toiset uskovat sen helpottavan läpiajon ruuhkaa. Toiset taas uskovat että tunneli siirtää vain ruuhkat muualle. Esim. Tampellan ja Lielahden liittymiin. Tiedä sitten... 

Yhtenä vaihtoehtona on myös esitetty kolmansien kaistojen rakentamista helpottamaan ruuhkia, tai lyhyempää Onkiniemen tunnelia. Aikoja sitten oli myös kaksi muuta tunnelivaihtoehtoa: Keskustatunneli (Hatanpään valtaväylä - Onkiniemi) ja Pyynikin tunneli (Eteläpuisto - Onkiniemi). Paras ratkaisu tietenkin olisi maanpäällisen joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen keskustan lävitse siten, että se houkuttelisi autoilijoita ratin takaa istumaan ratikan ja bussin penkille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Paitsi mitä nyt vähän rahaa menee, jolloin ratikalle ei jää mitään.


Kun veroista saadut rahat menee autotunneliin, on ehdottoman tärkeätä, että joukkoliikenne hyötyy siitä. Tämä on minun mielipiteeni.



> Se väylä tulee taloja täyteen. Ei sinne enää ratikoita mahdu. Toisekseen ei rata ole sillä rakennettu, että väylä on tiedossa.


Helsingin keskusta on taloja täynnä, mutta koska taloille tarvitaan teitä, mahtuu keskustaan myös ratikoitakin. Varsinkin uusille asuinalueille ei ole mikään ongelma järjestää tehokasta joukkoliikenneväylää ilman tunnelia, joten edelleenkin Kekkosentie on keskustan kiertävälle ratikalle mitä parhain paikka. Ja jos se kerran tulee taloja täyteen, pitää sieltä järjestää joka tapauksessa yhteys keskustaan. Miten kuvittelet, että itä-länsisuunnassa keskustan alittava tunneli tähän auttaa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja tällaista hyötyähän ei saada Tampellan tunnelilla.


No tämähän on varsin surkeata.  :Icon Frown:  Ja siihen kuitenkin upotetaan ainakin 100 miljoonaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Helsingin keskusta on taloja täynnä, mutta koska taloille tarvitaan teitä, mahtuu keskustaan myös ratikoitakin. Varsinkin uusille asuinalueille ei ole mikään ongelma järjestää tehokasta joukkoliikenneväylää ilman tunnelia, joten edelleenkin Kekkosentie on keskustan kiertävälle ratikalle mitä parhain paikka. Ja jos se kerran tulee taloja täyteen, pitää sieltä järjestää joka tapauksessa yhteys keskustaan. Miten kuvittelet, että itä-länsisuunnassa keskustan alittava tunneli tähän auttaa?


En sellaista ajatellutkaan. Tampellan lähellä kulkee Tampere-Pori -rata. Siihen seisake tai pari, niin pääsee jo rautatieasemalle. Bikkubussit voisivat kerätä liityntäliikennettä.

----------


## Jykke

> Paitsi mitä nyt vähän rahaa menee, jolloin ratikalle ei jää mitään.


 On totta että Tampellan tunnelin rahat oltaisiin voitu pistää parempaan käyttöön joukkoliikennettä tukemalla, mutta tuskinpa kaupunki ihan PA on Tampellan tunnelin jälkeen. Tällaisen dokumentin löysin netistä, jossa hinnaksi ilmoitetaan 90-100 miljoonaa euroa- Samasta dokumentista paljastuu myös että kyseinen hanke suosii raskaasti autoilun lisäämistä/edistämistä. Yleinen väite Tampereella on että suurin osa keskustan kauppojen asiakkaista tulevat ostoksille autoilla. Joku aika sitten Aamulehdessä haastateltiin hämeenkadun itäpään kauppiaita, jotka valittivat sitä, että nykyisten liikennejärjestelyiden ja parkkipaikkojen puutteen johdosta kauppa käy huonosti. Samassa jutussa oli punaisella merkattu keskustan vilkkain alue, jossa kauppa käy. Se oli Kuninkaankadun kävelukatu. 




> Se väylä tulee taloja täyteen. Ei sinne enää ratikoita mahdu.


 Tässä vaiheessa kun kaikki on vielä mahdollista, pitäisi ratikalle kaavoittaa myös Tampellan alueelle raiteet, sillä monet Tampellalaisethan ovat valittaneet joukkoliikenteen puutetta alueellaan. Ruuhka-aikaan kulkeva linja 24 ei juurikaan palvele.

----------


## Jykke

> Tampellan lähellä kulkee Tampere-Pori -rata. Siihen seisake tai pari, niin pääsee jo rautatieasemalle.


 Niinpä. Rautatieasemalle pääsee, mutta muualle ei ilman vaihtoa. Tässä on juuri se ongelma, jonka esitin pari viestiä sitten. Sama ilmiö kuin itä-Helsingissä. Suurimmalle osalle pakollinen vaihto. 




> Bikkubussit voisivat kerätä liityntäliikennettä.


 Kun voisi saman tien ajaa suoraan keskustan lävitse niin ei tarvitsisi yhtään suhata pikkubusseilla ja järjestää aina aikaa vieviä vaihtoja. Luultavasti lähijunan tapauksessa kyseessä olisi monitasoinen vaihto, sillä juurikaan missään ei ole sellaista kohtaa, missä bussi ja juna pääsisivät vastaikkaisille laiturien puolille helpottamaan vaihtoa. Vaihto on aina matkan hidaste ja haitta, mutta niitä ei voi aina välttää. Ne ovat välttämätön paha, joten ne pitää suunnitella mahdollisimman käteviksi (synkronointi, lyhyt matka, selkeät opasteet ja kuulutukset), mutta paras keino, jos se vain on mahdollista: Vältä pakollisia vaihtoja.

----------


## ultrix

> Et näköjään ole koskaan matkustanut bussilla keskustan läpi esim Tuulensuusta Rautatieasemalle. Bussi pysähtelee melkein pituutensa mittaisin välein. Rautapyörät eivät tee siitä yhtään nopeampaa.
> 
> Jos kerran ratikoille voi taata esteettömän kulun _lukuunottamatta pysäkeille pysähtymistä_, sen voi tehdä myös busseille.


Sen lisäksi, mitä tieliikennelaki ja -asetus helpottavat raitiovaunujen kulkua etuajo-oikeuksien muodossa, on raitiotiellä toinen etu: se voidaan linjata vapaammin kuin autotieverkostoon sidottu bussilinja. Raitiovaunuja varten voidaan pyhittää sellaisia reittejä, joilla bussilla liikkuminen ei tulisi kuuloonkaan. Esimerkiksi nurmet, puistot ja torialueet. 

Toisekseen bussilinjasillisalaattia harvemmin liikennöivien raitiovaunujen kulku on helpompi tahdistaa liikennevalojen kanssa: jos raitiovaunuja tulee risteykseen 90 sek välein, on liikennevalojen sykli myös 90 sek. Jos raitiovaunu myöhästyy parikymmentä sekuntia, pidennetään vastaavasti liikennevalojen sykliä parikymmentä sekuntia tai aiennetaan seuraavaa sykliä.

Kolmannekseen raitiovaunun useita kertoja bussia suurempi kapasiteetti mahdollistaa sen, että busseilla ennen viiden minuutin välein liikennöity linja ilman etuuksia muutetaan kymmenen minuutin välein liikennöitäväksi raitiolinjaksi täysin etuuksin. Tampereella ei toki tällaista tilannetta ole missään, mutta nykyisiä Hervannan bussilinjoja olisi tarkoitus yhdistellä raitiolinjoihin luultavasti niin palvelutason siitä kärsimättä, että Hervannan ja keskustan välillä pääsisi 12 raitiovaunuvuorolla tunnissa ja bussilla 6 vuorolla tunnissa suuntaansa (linja 13). Nykytilanteessa ruuhka-aikaan on enimmillään 24 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa (linja 13 neljä vuoroa, 20 kolme vuoroa, 23 viisi vuoroa, 24 kolme vuoroa, 30 kuusi vuoroa ja 39 kolme vuoroa). Tämä vuorovälin ikävältä kuulostava harventaminen helpottaa osaltaan liikenteen nopeuttamista ja tuo säästöjä liikennöintikuluihin, ja parhaimmillaan päästään jopa entistä vuoroväliä suurempiin nopeutuksiin matka-ajoissa.

Mainittakoon myös, että pelkästään poliittisesti viiden minuutin välein tulevalle raitioliikenteelle on helpompi järjestää täydet valoetuudet kuin bussiliikenteelle, jonka vuoroja ryykää välillä jopa kymmenen peräkanaa.




> Oikean tunnelin voi linjata suoremmaksi kuin "virtuaalitunnelin". Katso kartasta esim väliä Pyynikintori-Tuulensuu. "Virtuaalitunnelin" pitäisi kiertää Pirkankadun kautta, mutta oikea tunneli voisi oikaista suoraan Aleksanterin kirkon alta.


Virtuaalitunneli voi kulkea aivan hyvin myös Puutarhakatua. Pyynikintorin ratikkapysäkki Puutarhakadun äärimmäisessä länsipäässä (kiinalaissnägärin vieressä), Puutarhakadulta käännytään oikealle Hämeenpuistoon (sinne keskelle, puiden väliin ruohotetulle radalle), jossa Metsoa vastapäätä Hämeenpuiston ratikkapysäkki. Sitten käännytään vasemmalle Kauppakadulle ja seuraava ratikkapysäkki Keskustorilla entisen Viistokadun paikalla. Täältä jatketaan sitten Koskipuiston ja Rautatieaseman kautta Sorin ahteelle ja edelleen Yliopiston, Kalevan, TAYSin, Kissanmaan ja Hervannan kautta Vuorekseen. Näin kun menetellään, on varsin helppo järjestää raitiovaunuille täydet liikennevaloetuudet.




> Kannattaa myös ottaa huomioon, että kaikki *matkustavat ihmiset* eivät halua poiketa työmatkallaan keskustassa lainkaan. Siksi meillä on esim Kekkosentie. Bussilla ja katuratikalla kulkevat *pakotetaan* kulkemaan keskustan kautta, vaikka he eivät sitä haluakaan. Ratikkatunneli olisi ikäänkuin keskustan lähellä kulkeva "kekkosentie", josta olisi kuitenkin mahdollista poiketa keskustaan.


Jos kuljet esim. Tesomalta Linnainmaalle, mitä keskustan läpiajo haittaa? Ei kai kukaan Kekkosentietä autoilevakaan halua poiketa nimenomaan Ranta-Tampellassa työmatkallaan! Se vain sattuu olemaan reitin varrella.

----------


## ultrix

> Niinpä. Rautatieasemalle pääsee, mutta muualle ei ilman vaihtoa. Tässä on juuri se ongelma, jonka esitin pari viestiä sitten. Sama ilmiö kuin itä-Helsingissä. Suurimmalle osalle pakollinen vaihto.


Ongelma ei kuitenkaan ole valtava: liki koko lähijunan palvelualueelta pääsee bussilla ydinkeskustaan. Lähijunalla matkustetaan Tampereelle kuten Helsinginkin asemalle lähijunalla, paitsi lisänä meillä Tampellan ja Amurin seisakkeet.

Lähijunaa Nokia-Lempäälä ei saa keskustan kautta ajettuna itäpäässään takaisin raiteille. Täytyy mennä Hatanpään valtatietä Sarankulmaan ennen kuin on mahdollista rakentaa eritasoliittymä rautatielle. Nykytiedon valossa joudun siis kannattamaan Nokialle ja Lempäälään nimenomaan lähijunaa. 

Sen sijaan Ylöjärvelle voidaan länsipään toinen ratikkahaara rakentaa halvalla: Enqvistinkadulta uuden Turvesuonkadun kautta (kaavassa ratikkavaraus) Myllypuronkadun ohi, jonka jälkeen rautatien maastokäytävässä omaa kohtauspaikoin varustettua yksiraiteista rataa pitkin Ylöjärvelle.

----------


## Jykke

> Ongelma ei kuitenkaan ole valtava: liki koko lähijunan palvelualueelta pääsee bussilla ydinkeskustaan.


Ongelma ei ole toki mikään jättiläismäinen, mutta uusilta asuinalueilta (Esim. Kulju ja Lehtimäki) tarjoaisi ratikka suoran yhteyden keskustaan ja nykyisiltäkin asuinalueilta osittain nopeamman kuin bussilla. Ratikkapysäkit eivät luonnollisesti radan varressa kata koko kaupunginosaa, mutta strategisilla paikoilla ne palvelevat niitä hyvin. Pääpaino onkin pääasiassa naapurikunnissa. 




> Lähijunaa Nokia-Lempäälä ei saa keskustan kautta ajettuna itäpäässään takaisin raiteille. Täytyy mennä Hatanpään valtatietä Sarankulmaan ennen kuin on mahdollista rakentaa eritasoliittymä rautatielle.


 Itäpää on tosiaan ongelma. Itse näkisin neljä mahdollista ratkaisua. Olen kerännyt jokaisen vaihtoehdon kohdalle hyötyjä ja haittoja, joita mieleeni on tullut. Lisätkää ihmeessä jos tulee lisää mieleen!  

*1.*Yritetään saada raitiovaunut jo keskustan alueella tunnelin tai massiivisen rampin avulla yhdistettyä rataverkkoon. Esim. Sorin sillalta, tai Tampereen valtaväylältä. 

*Hyödyt:* Saadaan ratikat aikaisemmin (ja ehkä halvemmalla) olemassaolevalle rataverkolle, kuin että tarvitsisi lähteä Sarankulmaan asti tekemään rataa. 
*Haitat:* Rampin/tunnelin sijoituspaikka täysi kysymysmerkki. Mahdollinen rumentaja maisemassa. Saattaisi muuttaa liikennejärjestelyitä jossakin määrin, esim. Viinikan liikenneympyrän tienoilla. Todella kallis ratkaisu. 

*2.* Rakennetaan Hatanpään valtaväylälle raiteet aina Sarankulmaan, jossa siirryttäisiin rataverkolle. 

*Hyödyt:* Samoja raiteita voisi Pirkkalan ja Vuoreksen ratikat hyödyntää tulevaisuudessa. 
*Haitat:* Lisää hintaa runsaasti. Ratikoita kulkisi vain ruuhka-aikoina kyseisellä radalla 20 minuutin välein ja muulloin 30 minuutin välein. Näin pitkän radan rakentaminen tuollaisin vuoroväleillä ei kuulosta kovin järkevältä (ainakaan omasta mielestäni). 

*3.* Ajetaan rautatietä pitkin koko matka ja rakennetaan rautatieasemalle uusi laituri (6-7), jolla olisi madallettu osa ratikoita varten. 

*Hyödyt:* Saataisiin lähijunalinja kytkettyä kiinteästi osaksi ratikkaverkostoa kalustonsa puolesta. Raskailla lähijunilla voidaan myös samaa linjaa ajaa (ainoana erona vain laiturien korkeus ja vaunuissa vessat ja ikkunaverhot.  :Smile: )
*Haitat:* Pakollinen vaihto haluttaessa mennä ydinkeskustaan (Keskustorin alue). Jos ajetaan raskailla lähijunilla (kuten tarkoitus on) ei voida hyödyntää muuta ratikkaverkkoa. Tulevaisuudessa jos halutaan muuttaa Nokia-Lempäälä lähijunat duoratikoiksi, se on kallista laitureiden muutostöiden johdosta. 


*4.* Nokian ratikat kulkisivatkin tulevaa ratikkarataa pitkin Vuohenojan kohdalle, josta liittyisivät Jyväskylän rataan ja ajaisivat vaikkapa Orivedelle.

*Hyödyt:* Saadaan kokonaan uusia taajamia raideliikenteen piiriin. Esim. Messukylä, Hankkio, Vehmainen, Vatiala, Kangasalan asema, Ruutana, Jussila, Suinula, Siitama, sekä Oriveden asema ja keskusta. 
*Haitat:* Lempäälän suunta jäisi ilman raideliikennettä, ellei sitten kehitettäisi nykyistä taajamajunaliikennettä sitä korvaamaan. 




> Sen sijaan Ylöjärvelle voidaan länsipään toinen ratikkahaara rakentaa halvalla: Enqvistinkadulta uuden Turvesuonkadun kautta (kaavassa ratikkavaraus) Myllypuronkadun ohi, jonka jälkeen rautatien maastokäytävässä omaa kohtauspaikoin varustettua yksiraiteista rataa pitkin Ylöjärvelle.


 Oma raide takaa aina oman rauhan  :Wink: , mutta voisiko ratikat kulkea mielummin nykyistä raidetta pitkin Ylöjärvelle? Saataisiin säästettyä rakennuskuluissa, kun tarvitsisi vain pysäkit ohitusraiteineen rakentaa. Vai olisko Ylöjärven ratikoilla niin tiheä vuoroväli, että oma raide on jo perusteltua?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tampereen keskustan raitiotunnelista *ei ole yhtään mitään hyötyä*.


Tuo nyt on aikamoista liioittelua. Yksi merkittävä hyöty on, että siirtämällä joukkoliikennettä tunneliin autoilu nopeutuisi ja siitä saatavat yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödythän ovat tunnetusti yksi merkittävimmistä tekijöistä, joilla liikennehankkeita perustellaan.

Tässä ketjussa jo mainittu toinen hyöty on, että keskustan läpi menevien matkustajien matka nopeutuisi.

On kokonaan eri asia, ovatko tunnelin aiheuttamat haitat suuremmat kuin siitä saatavat hyödyt. Hyötyjäkin joka tapauksessa on.

----------


## kuukanko

> raitiovaunujen kulku on helpompi tahdistaa liikennevalojen kanssa: jos raitiovaunuja tulee risteykseen 90 sek välein, on liikennevalojen sykli myös 90 sek.


Kaunis periaate, mutta on käytännössä vaikea, jos liikennevaloja on tiheässä (kuten esim. Hämeenkadulla). Ongelmahan on sama kuin siinä, miksi vihreää aaltoa ei saada toimimaan molempiin suuntiin yhtä aikaa. Asiaa on selostettu mm. Helsingin liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivuilla olevassa artikkelissa.

----------


## Ertsu

> On totta että Tampellan tunnelin rahat oltaisiin voitu pistää parempaan käyttöön joukkoliikennettä tukemalla, mutta tuskinpa kaupunki ihan PA on Tampellan tunnelin jälkeen. Tällaisen dokumentin löysin netistä, jossa hinnaksi ilmoitetaan 90-100 miljoonaa euroa- Samasta dokumentista paljastuu myös että kyseinen hanke suosii raskaasti autoilun lisäämistä/edistämistä. Yleinen väite Tampereella on että suurin osa keskustan kauppojen asiakkaista tulevat ostoksille autoilla. Joku aika sitten Aamulehdessä haastateltiin hämeenkadun itäpään kauppiaita, jotka valittivat sitä, että nykyisten liikennejärjestelyiden ja parkkipaikkojen puutteen johdosta kauppa käy huonosti. Samassa jutussa oli punaisella merkattu keskustan vilkkain alue, jossa kauppa käy. Se oli Kuninkaankadun kävelukatu. 
> 
>  Tässä vaiheessa kun kaikki on vielä mahdollista, pitäisi ratikalle kaavoittaa myös Tampellan alueelle raiteet, sillä monet Tampellalaisethan ovat valittaneet joukkoliikenteen puutetta alueellaan. Ruuhka-aikaan kulkeva linja 24 ei juurikaan palvele.


Lainaus siitä dokumentista: 
"Suurten hankkeiden kustannukset  Tampellan pitkän tunnelin rakennuskustannustaso 90-100 M".

Joku tässä ketjussa arvioi ratikkatunnelin hinnaksi 200 M. Mikä ratikkatunnelissa maksaa kaksinkertaisen summan Kekkosentien pitkään tunneliin verrattuna ??? Ratikkatunnelin leveydeksi riittää n. neljännes autoväylätunnelin leveydestä eikä pituuttakaan tarvita tuon enempää ja hinta on silti kaksinkertainen !

Mina ei jummarra.

----------


## Kari

> Tämänhetkisen Tampereen ja YTV:n tiedon mukaan sekä nivel- että kaksinivelbussien hankintahinta ja käyttökulut ovat niin merkittävästi teliautoja korkeampia, että niiden käyttö  ei ole taloudellisesti perusteltua.


Tämä johtuu siitä, että täällä ei ymmärretä pidempien autojen suurinta etua, eli ovien määrää. Kaupunkiliikenteessä bussin tai ratikan tärkein ominaisuus ei ole huippunopeus tai kapasiteetti vaan pysäkkioperaatiot.

Nivelbussien käyttökulut ovat varmasti telibusseja suuremmat, mutta niillä saadan huomattavasti pienemmät kieroajat jos otetaan kaikki ovet käyttöön pysäkeillä. Tämä auttaa myös täsmällisyyteen, kun pysähtymisajat tulevat pienemmiksi ja paremmin ennustettaviksi.

Tietenkin tämä vaatii sen, että kuljettaja ei myy lippuja ja kaikista ovista voi nousta bussiin. Käytännössä pitäisi siis kaikilla asemilla olla lippuautomaatti tms.

Voimme tosin lohduttautua sillä, että tätä ei olla Tukholmassakaan ymmärretty. Siellä ratikan korvikkeet, eli blåbussit, ovat kyllä pitkiä nivelbusseja, mutta ottavat matkustajia sisään ainoastaan etuovesta, mikä on tietenkin tehotonta, mutta myös äärimmäisen hölmön näköistä kun ruuhkaisten pysäkkien toimintaa seuraa.

Kari

----------


## Jykke

> Mikä ratikkatunnelissa maksaa kaksinkertaisen summan Kekkosentien pitkään tunneliin verrattuna ???


 Tunnelin asemat lisäävät hintaa roimasti. Tunneliaseman hinta on noin 18-23 miljoonaa euroa. Sinun suunnitelmassasi oli muistaakseni 5 tunnelissa olevaa asemaa (vai enemmänkin?). Maanpäällinen pysäkkipari maksaa 120 000 euroa. Lähde lukuihin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tunnelin asemat lisäävät hintaa roimasti. Tunneliaseman hinta on noin 18-23 miljoonaa euroa. Sinun suunnitelmassasi oli muistaakseni 5 tunnelissa olevaa asemaa (vai enemmänkin?). Maanpäällinen pysäkkipari maksaa 120 000 euroa. Lähde lukuihin.


Kiitos tuosta linkistä. Oli niin asenteellista tekstiä, että tuntuu, kuin olisin lukenut saman kirjoittajan tekstejä aikaisemminkin.

----------


## Jykke

> Kiitos tuosta linkistä. Oli niin asenteellista tekstiä, että tuntuu, kuin olisin lukenut saman kirjoittajan tekstejä aikaisemminkin.


Kannattaa ihmeessä tutustua laajemminkin kyseiseen sivustoon, jonka takana on raideliikenteen asiantuntija diplomi-insinööri Antero Alku. Kyseisen henkilön viestejä olet takuulla lukenut aiemminkin tässä viestiketjussa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kannattaa ihmeessä tutustua laajemminkin kyseiseen sivustoon, jonka takana on raideliikenteen asiantuntija diplomi-insinööri Antero Alku. Kyseisen henkilön viestejä olet takuulla lukenut aiemminkin tässä viestiketjussa.


Jälleen kiitokset linkeistä. Luin tuon jälkimmäisen, Wikipedian artikkelin. Täytyy oikein hattua nostaa henkilölle, joka pystyy olemaan yhtäaikaa joukkoliikenteen puolustaja ja vastustaja.

Eipä silti. Ei minulle Tampereen ratikkaratkaisu tee kesää eikä talvea. Käyn niin harvoin keskustassa ja ilman kiirettä, että joukkoliikenteen toimivuus on minulle aivan se ja sama.

Tänään olen lähdössä kaverin luokse ryyppäämään. Ymmärrettävästä syystä menen bussilla. Matka kestää yhteen suuntaan noin tunnin, vaikka molemmat asutaankin kaupungin itäpuolella. Peltilehmällä saman matkan ajaisin n. 10 minuutissa.

----------


## Jykke

> Täytyy oikein hattua nostaa henkilölle, joka pystyy olemaan yhtäaikaa joukkoliikenteen puolustaja ja vastustaja.


 Miten niin? Jos haluaa kalliit kehäradan ja länsimetron kaltaiset hankkeet korvata paremmin palvelevilla ja halvemmilla hankkeilla, niin onko se muka joukkoliikenteen vastustamista? 




> Eipä silti. Ei minulle Tampereen ratikkaratkaisu tee kesää eikä talvea. Käyn niin harvoin keskustassa ja ilman kiirettä, että joukkoliikenteen toimivuus on minulle aivan se ja sama.


Ikävää jos asenne on tuo. Itsekkään en hyötyisi asuinpaikkani takia ratikasta mitenkään, mutta moni muu hyötyisi. 




> Tänään olen lähdössä kaverin luokse ryyppäämään. Ymmärrettävästä syystä menen bussilla. Matka kestää yhteen suuntaan noin tunnin, vaikka molemmat asutaankin kaupungin itäpuolella. Peltilehmällä saman matkan ajaisin n. 10 minuutissa


Nopeuttaisiko tunneliratikka tätä matkaa sitten? Tuskinpa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Miten niin? Jos haluaa kalliit kehäradan ja länsimetron kaltaiset hankkeet korvata paremmin palvelevilla ja halvemmilla hankkeilla, niin onko se muka joukkoliikenteen vastustamista?


Jos joukkoliikenteeseen satsataan joitain satoja miljoonia, niin miksi pitäisi hankkia mahdollisimman halpaa ? Käytettyjä busseja saa halvalla, mutta ei mitään kunnollista.

Jos en ihan kauheasti ole erehtynyt, niin kehärata on juuri se, joka vie lentoaseman alle ?
Mikä sen paremmin palvelee, kun ihmiset pääsevät tunneliasemalta suoraan terminaaliin ?
Ratikkapysäkiltä pitäisi joko kävellä kilometri tai jatkaa jollain pikkubussilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Yksi merkittävä hyöty on, että siirtämällä joukkoliikennettä tunneliin autoilu nopeutuisi ja siitä saatavat yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödythän ovat tunnetusti yksi merkittävimmistä tekijöistä, joilla liikennehankkeita perustellaan.


Tällä foorumilla on aika laajasti keskusteltu siitä, että tällaisessa tapauksessa saatavat hyödyt ovat kuvitteellisia, eli autoliikennettä "nopeuttava" hanke johtaa vain siihen, että joko matkat pitenevät tai liikenne kasvaa niin, että kokonaismatka-aikasumma ei muutu. 

Tämä on tietysti arvokysymys. Ei liene monellekaan epäselvää, että pidän autoliikenteen matka-aikamuutosten osalta nykyistä yhteiskuntataloudellisten hyötyjen laskumenetelmää paikkansa pitämättömänä, mutta tämä taas on mielipide- ja arvovalinta.




> Tässä ketjussa jo mainittu toinen hyöty on, että keskustan läpi menevien matkustajien matka nopeutuisi.


Ketjussa on myöskin todettu, että tämä hyöty on marginaalinen (noin 30-60 sekuntia). 

Jos taas vertaillaan kahta vaihtoehtoista pikaraitiotieinvestointia, esimerkiksi 300 M pintaraitiotiehen ja 300 M pikaraitiotiehen, jolla on tunneli keskustassa, on ilmeistä, että ensimmäisessä tapauksessa pikaraitiotieverkko 2-3 kertaa laajempi, jolloin hyödynsaajien määrä on todennäköisesti noin 1,5-2,5 kertaa suurempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos joukkoliikenteeseen satsataan joitain satoja miljoonia, niin miksi pitäisi hankkia mahdollisimman halpaa ?


Mahdollisimman kallis ei ole mahdollisimman paras. Liikennehankkeiden arviointikin perustuu hyötyjen ja kustannusten suhteeseen, ei siihen, että tehdään mahdollisimman halvalla saati mahdollisimman kalliilla. Joskus aikaisemmin jo mainitsin Nokian Vertu-puhelimet. Ne eivät yritäkään olla mahdollisimman hyviä puhelimia, vaan mahdollisimman kalliita puhelimia. Niitä myydään niille, joille on träkeätä näyttää, että heillä on varaa maksaa kännykästä kymmeniä tuhansia euroja.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

Hellou toverit Mikko Laaksonen ja Antero Alku. Oletteko sama henkilö ??? Olette kaikesta samaa mieltä. Mikä keskustelupalsta tämä on, kun eri mieltä ei saa olla ???

----------


## Jykke

> Hellou toverit Mikko Laaksonen ja Antero Alku. Oletteko sama henkilö ???


 Kyseessä on ihan kaksi eri henkilöä. 




> Olette kaikesta samaa mieltä. Mikä keskustelupalsta tämä on, kun eri mieltä ei saa olla ???


 Tällä foorumilla on ennenkin kerrottu sinulle, että mielipide on vapaa. Mutta faktat ovat mitä ovat. Tunnelilla on omat hyötynsä ja haittansa, kuten myös maanpäällisellä radalla. Mutta tunnelin haitat ovat ylivoimaisesti suuremmat, kuin siitä saatava hyöty. Maanpäällisellä radalla tilanne on oikein suunniteltuna juuri päinvastainen. 

Itsekkin kuuluin aikoinani tunneliratikan kannattajiin. Samoin ajattelin länsimetroa ainoana raideliikenteen vaihtoehtona Espooseen. Tramwest suunnitelmat ohitin suunnilleen olankohautuksella. Sitten kuitenkin kiinnostuttua enemmän joukkoliikenteestä, luettuani Anteron molemmat maanmainiot kirjat ja loppujen lopuksi Helsingin metron kriittisellä silmällä suoritettu tarkastelu, ovat saanet itseni vakuuttumaan täysin maanpäällisen vaihtoehdon puolesta. Vakuuttumistani on myös lisännyt monet ulkomaiset esimerkit, joista olen lukenut, tai joissa olen käynyt (parhaana esmerkkinä Zürich, jonne kaikki Helsingin päättäjät pitäisi viedä tutustumaan joukkoliikenteeseen). 

Täällä ei ole tarkoituksena varmastikkaan pakkokäännyttää ketään. Sinullekkin Ertsu on monasti suositeltu matkaa tutustumaan Helsingin metroon sekuntikellon kera. Jossei muita usko, voi mennä paikanpäälle katsomaan ja havainnoimaan. Luulo ei käy tiedosta. Varsinkaan kun suunnitellaan tehokaaksi tarkoitettua liikennejärjestelmää, jonka muuttaminen/korjaaminen olisi kallista.

----------


## Ertsu

Jokuhan täällä jo vastasikin, että tämä on yhden mielipiteen palsta. Täällä on kaikenlaisia kummallisia sääntöjä, ettei vaan kaikenmaailman työläiset pääsisi häiritsemään intellektuellien skenaarioiden spekulointia. Sellainenkin sääntö oli joskus, ettei saanut olla ilmaissähköpostiosoitetta. Sitä sääntöä on myöhemmin lievennetty.

Mitä ihmettä tekisin Helsingin metrossa sekuntikellon kanssa ? Eihän kukaan kulje työmatkojaankaan sekuntikello kourassa. Jos yhdensuuntaiseen työmatkaan kuluu yli tunti, pidän sitä kohtuuttomana. Huviretkeilijöillä ja shoppailijoilla ei ole kiirettä mihinkään, mutta kyllä työmatkasta pitäisi alle tunnin selvitä.

----------


## Ertsu

Piti vielä lisätä, että teillä mensalaisilla on ihan omakin palsta: http://www.mensa.fi/

----------


## Jykke

> Jokuhan täällä jo vastasikin, että tämä on yhden mielipiteen palsta.


 Ei ole yhden mielipiteen palsta. Mutta jos ei kestä kuulla vastaväitteitä omiin väitteisiinsä, niin voi sitten jättää kirjoittamatta. 




> Mitä ihmettä tekisin Helsingin metrossa sekuntikellon kanssa ?


 Katsoisit kauanko kestää kulkea maanpäältä metroasemalle ja toisin päin.

----------


## Jykke

> Piti vielä lisätä, että teillä mensalaisilla on ihan omakin palsta: http://www.mensa.fi/


 Itse en ainakaan koe tuonne kuuluvan. En varmasti kokeestakaan pääsisi lävitse.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ertsu

> Itse en ainakaan koe tuonne kuuluvan. En varmasti kokeestakaan pääsisi lävitse.


Hyvin ainakin osaat seurata noiden älyköiden mielipiteitä. Kyllä se tie mensaankin siitä aukenee.  :Laughing: 
Kuten huomaat, niin ei tällä palstalla paljon ruuhkaa ole. Kaksin tässä on kinasteltu jo pidempään. Tämä on varattu vain (meille) älyköille kaikenmaailman kummallisine sääntöineen.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jykke

> Hyvin ainakin osaat seurata noiden älyköiden mielipiteitä.


Nuo "älyköt" ovat joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijoita, jotka ovat käyttäneet paljon aikaansa perehtyäkseen asiaan ja vapaa-aikoinaan matkustaneet katsomaan ulkomaiden liikennettä. Itse olen perehtynyt (ainakin yrittänyt) näiden "älyköiden" tietoihin siitä mikä on hyvää joukkoliikennettä ja omat havaintoni joukkoliikenteestä tukevat heidänkin käsityksiään siitä mikä on hyvää joukkoliikennettä.




> Kuten huomaat, niin ei tällä palstalla paljon ruuhkaa ole. Kaksin tässä on kinasteltu jo pidempään. Tämä on varattu vain (meille) älyköille kaikenmaailman kummallisine sääntöineen.


 Onhan tässä ollut muitakin viime aikoina paljonkin mukana keskustelussa. Onhan sinullakin ollut omat ns. tukijoukkosi. Et sinä yksin ole tunnelia joutunut puolustamaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Nuo "älyköt" ovat joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijoita, jotka ovat käyttäneet paljon aikaansa perehtyäkseen asiaan ja vapaa-aikoinaan matkustaneet katsomaan ulkomaiden liikennettä. Itse olen perehtynyt (ainakin yrittänyt) näiden "älyköiden" tietoihin siitä mikä on hyvää joukkoliikennettä ja omat havaintoni joukkoliikenteestä tukevat heidänkin käsityksiään siitä mikä on hyvää joukkoliikennettä.
> 
>  Onhan tässä ollut muitakin viime aikoina paljonkin mukana keskustelussa. Onhan sinullakin ollut omat ns. tukijoukkosi. Et sinä yksin ole tunnelia joutunut puolustamaan.


Täh. Missä niitä minun tukijoukkojani on ? Anna heti linkki. En ole lukenut ainuttakaan minun mielipidettäni tukevaa repliikkiä.

Pitäisin miuluummin kansanäänestyksen pikaratikan vastustajista ja puolustajista.

----------


## Jykke

> Täh. Missä niitä minun tukijoukkojani on ? Anna heti linkki. En ole lukenut ainuttakaan minun mielipidettäni tukevaa repliikkiä.


 Luetko kaikkia viestejä ollenkaan? 

Tässä,  tässä ja tässä  (viimeisessä kaksi viestiä samassa linkissä). Näissä viesteissä ollaan myös perusteltu tunnelia. 




> Pitäisin miuluummin kansanäänestyksen pikaratikan vastustajista ja puolustajista.


 Koskien pelkkää tunneliversiota vai pikaratikasta ylipäänsä?

----------


## Ertsu

> Luetko kaikkia viestejä ollenkaan? 
> 
> Tässä,  tässä ja tässä  (viimeisessä kaksi viestiä samassa linkissä). Näissä viesteissä ollaan myös perusteltu tunnelia. 
> 
>  Koskien pelkkää tunneliversiota vai pikaratikasta ylipäänsä?


Ensin äänestettäisiin pikaratikasta yleensä ja kannattajilta sitten kysyttäisiin: Pinnalla vai tunnekissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Huviretkeilijöillä ja shoppailijoilla ei ole kiirettä mihinkään, mutta kyllä työmatkasta pitäisi alle tunnin selvitä.


Niin, olisihan se mukavaa, jos selviäisi. Mutta ainakaan täällä Tukholmassa en aina selviä arkisin alle tunnissa. Kuljen töihin kahdella metrojunalla ja yhdellä ratikalla noin 17 kilometrin matkan. Tänään sunnuntaiaamuna matkaan asemalta asemalle meni noin 45 minuuttia, joka on tähänastinen ennätykseni ja onnistui vain hyvin tahdistettujen vaihtojen ansiosta. Viimeiset 9 minuuttia kuljin ratikan kyydissä. Ei huono ratikka, eihän? Metrot, joilla on täysin eristetyt radat, maanalaista osuutta noin 4,5 kilometriä ja vain muutaman vuoden vanha kalusto, ei meinaa nopeudessaan pärjätä tälle ratikalle.  :Laughing: 

Terveisiä myös Espooseen:




> Från Gubbängen söndag 21 september kl 06:05 till Aga kl 06:51
> 
>  Ta *tunnelbanans gröna linje 18* från Gubbängen mot Vällingby.
> Den går från Gubbängen 06:05 
> och kommer till Slussen 06:19.
> 
>  Vid Slussen byter du till *tunnelbanans röda linje 13* mot Ropsten.
> Den går från Slussen 06:26 
> och kommer till Ropsten 06:38.
> ...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jätin epähuomiossa mainitsematta, että tuo 17 kilometriä on siis matkan pituus raiteita pitkin. Unohdin myös kirjoittaa, että tuo 9 minuutin ratikkamatka on noin neljä kilometriä pitkä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itsekkin kuuluin aikoinani tunneliratikan kannattajiin.


Voin rehellisesti sanoa aivan samoin itsestäni. Kun ensi kerran matkustin Düsseldorfissa Stadtbahn-tunnelissa muistaakseni 1980-luvun alussa, olin lähes haltioitunut. Samaa koin aikanaan myös Hannoverissa. Ajattelin, kuinka fiksua on panna ratikat maan alle muun liikenteen häiriöistä sivuun.

Mutta silloin en ymmärtänyt vielä juuri mitään rakentamiskustannuksista. En myöskään siitä, mitä siellä kadun pinnalla tapahtui, kun ratikat eivät enää häirinneet muuta liikennettä. Se muu liikennehän oli autoilua, joka sai lisää kaistoja raitiovaunuilta vapautuneesta tilasta.

Helsingin keskustatunneli on hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten asiat eivät ole sitä, miltä ne näyttävät. Periaatteessa on sama, mitä liikennettä varten tunneli tehdään. Se on joka tapauksessa lisäys liikennetilaan. Keskustatunnelin tapauksessa tunneliin aiottiin laittaa 2 kaistaa autoille. Niinpä kaikille oli selvää, että oltiin panemassa puoli miljardia euroa autoilun edistämiseen.

Mutta keskustatunneli olisi tietenkin voitu suunnitella myös toisin. Olisi päätetty, että Hakaniemen ja Kampin väliltä eli Unioninkadulta, Kaisaniemenkadulta ja Kaivokadulta pannaankin ratikat keskustatunneliin. Silloinkin saadaan autoille tälle reitille 2 kaistaa lisää. Poliitikot olisivat kilvan kaikki kannattaneet keskustatunnelia joukkoliikenneinvestointina. Onneksi tällaista ei ehdotettu ja onneksi autoilun lisätilan rakentamisesta luovuttiin.

Tampereella asian voi nähdä aivan samoin. Itsenäisydenkadun ja Hämeenpuiston välille voi tehdä lisää liikennetilaa tunnelilla. Jos tunneli on 8 metriä leveä eli 2-kaistainen, tulee 2 kaistaa lisää liikennetilaa. Sitten on vain makuasia, miten tunneli + Hämeenkadun 4 kaistaa jaetaan.

Jos ajatellaan, että varataan 6:sta kaistasta 2 joukkoliikenteelle, jää 4 kaistaa autoille. Nyt on 2 kaistaa molemmille, eli tunneli lisää 2 kaistaa autoilulle.

Itse asiassa on pelkästään luontevaa, että tunneliin sijoitettaisiin nimenomaan 2 autokaistaa. Sillä pysäköintiähän ei voi lisätä muualla kun maan alla, joten maanalaisiin luoliin on helpointa järjestää kulku autotunnelista. Joukkoliikenne ei pysäköintiä tarvitse, joten se toimii senkin osalta paremmin maan päällä. Lisäksi autotunneli on luultavasti helpompi rakentaa, kun rampit ja kaarteet voivat olla hyvinkin jyrkkiä.

Veikkanpa, että autopuolueen poliitikot Tampereella eivät uskalla esittää Tampereelle keskustatunnelia autoille. Mutta jos he esittävät ratikkatunnelia, se näyttää poliittisesti korrektilta. Ja jos ratikkatunnelille ei tule rahaa, se ei autopuoluetta lopulta isommin kiusaa. Koska autopuolueen mielestä silloin kaatuu koko ratikka mikä heidän mielestään on joka tapauksessa turha hanke.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta silloin en ymmärtänyt vielä juuri mitään rakentamiskustannuksista. En myöskään siitä, mitä siellä kadun pinnalla tapahtui, kun ratikat eivät enää häirinneet muuta liikennettä. Se muu liikennehän oli autoilua, joka sai lisää kaistoja raitiovaunuilta vapautuneesta tilasta.


Tampereella ei tule ainakaan sellaista tilannetta, että ratikat eivät *enää* häiritse muuta liikennettä, koska ratikoita ei vielä ole.




> Jos ajatellaan, että varataan 6:sta kaistasta 2 joukkoliikenteelle, jää 4 kaistaa autoille. Nyt on 2 kaistaa molemmille, eli tunneli lisää 2 kaistaa autoilulle.


Tuo, että vastustat ratikoiden tunneliin sijoittamista tarkoittanee samalla sitä, että ratikoille ei saisi tehdä omia väyliä muuallekaan ? Sehän lisää vai turhia kaistoja. Eihän ratikkatunneli muuta ole, kuin oma väylä ratikoille.

Toisekseen ratikkatunneli ei suinkaan poista bussien tarvetta, joten Hämeenkadulla nähtäneen busseja jatkossakin riippumatta ratikan sijoituksesta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tampereella ei tule ainakaan sellaista tilannetta, että "ratikat eivät *enää* häiritse muuta liikennettä, koska ratikoita ei vielä ole.


Kyllä kaikki suunniteltukin ilmeisesti häiritsee, kun rouva tai herra Henkilöautoilijasta on kyse...



> Tuo, että vastustat ratikoiden tunneliin sijoittamista tarkoittanee samalla sitä, että ratikoille ei saisi tehdä omia väyliä muuallekaan ? Sehän lisää vai turhia kaistoja. Eihän ratikkatunneli muuta ole, kuin oma väylä ratikoille.


Miten niin tarkoittaa, ettei saisi tehdä omia väyliä? Kaistathan ovat autoliikenteeltä pois. Eikö mielestäsi niin saa tehdä? Täällä ei vastusteta tunnelia, vaan yritetään perustella tunnelin tarpeettomuus ja esittää *faktoilla*, että samaan, ellei parempaan tulokseen päästään upottamatta miljoonia maahan.

Miksi väylä kadulla ei ole oma väylä ratikoille? Pelkkä 30 cm kanttikivi estää autoilijaa menemästä ratikkaväylälle, jopa vähempi korkeus esteelle riittäisi. Olemme myös kertoneet useita kertoja, kuinka liikennevalojen tahdistuksilla ja sijoittamalla niitä järkevästi saadaan ratikkaliikenne sujumaan yhtä esteittä kuin maan alla. Erona maanalaiseen liikenteeseen on se, että jatko  ulkoilmapysäkiltä perille kohteeseen on keskimäärin lyhyempi ja vaihtoehto houkuttelevampi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Miten niin tarkoittaa, ettei saisi tehdä omia väyliä? Kaistathan ovat autoliikenteeltä pois. Eikö mielestäsi niin saa tehdä? Täällä ei vastusteta tunnelia, vaan yritetään perustella tunnelin tarpeettomuus ja esittää *faktoilla*, että samaan, ellei parempaan tulokseen päästään upottamatta miljoonia maahan.


Ensinnäkin bussit ja ratikat pitäisi sijoitta samalle kaistalle. Busseja tarvitaan jatkossakin, vaikka ratikka olisi minkälainen. Ratikkakiskoja ei voi vetää joka paikkaan.




> Miksi väylä kadulla ei ole oma väylä ratikoille? Pelkkä 30 cm kanttikivi estää autoilijaa menemästä ratikkaväylälle, jopa vähempi korkeus esteelle riittäisi.


Tarkoittaisi samalla täydellistä kääntymiskieltoa. Niin oikealle kuin vasemmallekin. Kannattaa myös huomioida, että keskustassa pitää tavarahuollonkin toimia jotenkuten, jos keskustan kaupat halutaan säilyttää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ensinnäkin bussit ja ratikat pitäisi sijoitta samalle kaistalle. Busseja tarvitaan jatkossakin, vaikka ratikka olisi minkälainen. Ratikkakiskoja ei voi vetää joka paikkaan.


 Helpommin ne bussit saadaan ratikkakaistoille maan päällä kuin maan alla. Ei ole mikään este tarjota busseille ratikkaväylää käytettäväksi. Sen sijaan ongelmia tulee varmasti, kun busseille tarjotaan ratikkatunnelia. En ainakaan itse haluaisi olla putkessa haistelemassa pakokaasuja.



> Tarkoittaisi samalla täydellistä kääntymiskieltoa. Niin oikealle kuin vasemmallekin. Kannattaa myös huomioida, että keskustassa pitää tavarahuollonkin toimia jotenkuten, jos keskustan kaupat halutaan säilyttää.


No tässä vaiheessa tulee sitten se tunneli mukaan kuvioihin. Vaan ei ratikkatunneli. Suurissa kaupungeissa on lastausalueet maan alla ja kaupunkien ulkoreunoilla sisäänajoluiskat logistiikkakomplekseihin. Samoja sisäänajoluiskia käytetään myös ajoon kaupungin alla sijaitseviin parkkiluoliin. Tätä ei makseta pelkästään verorahoilla, vaan yritykset osallistuvat kustannuksiin. Parhaimmillaan verorahoista ei mene euroakaan.

Eikä se tarkoita täydellisiä kääntymiskieltoja, se tarvitsee vain valokierron, joka päästää ratikat kulkemaan aikataulujen mukaisesti. Autot voivat ainakin minun puolesta odottaa, jos ei malta olla ajamatta keskustaan, jonne pääsisi myös ratikallakin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Helpommin ne bussit saadaan ratikkakaistoille maan päällä kuin maan alla. Ei ole mikään este tarjota busseille ratikkaväylää käytettäväksi. Sen sijaan ongelmia tulee varmasti, kun busseille tarjotaan ratikkatunnelia. En ainakaan itse haluaisi olla putkessa haistelemassa pakokaasuja.


Tuossa olen samaa mieltä. En ole ehdottanutkaan busseja tunneliin.





> No tässä vaiheessa tulee sitten se tunneli mukaan kuvioihin. Vaan ei ratikkatunneli. Suurissa kaupungeissa on lastausalueet maan alla ja kaupunkien ulkoreunoilla sisäänajoluiskat logistiikkakomplekseihin. Samoja sisäänajoluiskia käytetään myös ajoon kaupungin alla sijaitseviin parkkiluoliin.


Jos kerran tuollainen logistiikkatunneli pitää rakentaa, niin samalla ne ratikatkin sinne mahtuvat.



> Tätä ei makseta pelkästään verorahoilla, vaan yritykset osallistuvat kustannuksiin. Parhaimmillaan verorahoista ei mene euroakaan.


En näe mitään estettä, etteivätkö yritykset voisi osallistua myös ratikkatunnelin kustannuksiin. Toisihan se asiakkaita tavarataloihin suoraan sisälle. 



> Eikä se tarkoita täydellisiä kääntymiskieltoja, se tarvitsee vain valokierron, joka päästää ratikat kulkemaan aikataulujen mukaisesti. Autot voivat ainakin minun puolesta odottaa, jos ei malta olla ajamatta keskustaan, jonne pääsisi myös ratikallakin.


Kivikoroke ei siis estä kääntymistä, vai ???

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos kerran tuollainen logistiikkatunneli pitää rakentaa, niin samalla ne ratikatkin sinne mahtuvat.


Mahtuvathan ne. Mutta keskustassa asuvat eivät asu talojen kellareissa eivätkä käy ostoksilla talojen kellareissa. Kaupungille muuten vain menevät eivät mene katsomaan, kuinka hyvä valaistus tunneleissa on ja kuinka harmaat seinät betonilla saadaan aikaiseksi. Kaupungille mennään usein viihtymään ostosten ja pakollisten asioiden lomassa. Tunnelista on vaikea saada yhtä kaunista kuin kansallismaisemasta, joka Tammerkosken ympäristö on. Olisi väärin, jos tämä näkymä sallittaisiin vain autoilijoille ja niille sinnikkäille, jotka vielä jaksavat tänä päivänä kävellä.



> En näe mitään estettä, etteivätkö yritykset voisi osallistua myös ratikkatunnelin kustannuksiin. Toisihan se asiakkaita tavarataloihin suoraan sisälle.


En minäkään näe mitään estettä, mutta yritykset taitavat nähdä. Olisihan se aivan mielettömän hienoa, jos pysäkin haluava yritys myös itse maksaisi siitä jotain, oli se sitten maan alla tai päällä. Hyvää mainetta ainakin saisivat. Mutta näin tuskin tulee käymään lähiaikoina. Kaikkea sopii toivoa.



> Kivikoroke ei siis estä kääntymistä, vai ???


Eihän sen nyt tarvitse risteyksissä olla. Vain u-käännösten ja kaistalle menon estämiseksi. Risteykset voidaan pitää autoista vapaina liikennevaloin. Ja kuinkas monta oikeasti tarpeellista risteystä esimerkiksi Hämeenkadulla on lukuunottamatta kadun päitä? Omasta mielestäni kaksi: Koskikatu ja linja-autoasema. Muut poikkikadut voidaan sulkea autoilta ja muuttaa kävelykaduiksi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mahtuvathan ne. Mutta keskustassa asuvat eivät asu talojen kellareissa eivätkä käy ostoksilla talojen kellareissa. Kaupungille muuten vain menevät eivät mene katsomaan, kuinka hyvä valaistus tunneleissa on ja kuinka harmaat seinät betonilla saadaan aikaiseksi. Kaupungille mennään usein viihtymään ostosten ja pakollisten asioiden lomassa. Tunnelista on vaikea saada yhtä kaunista kuin kansallismaisemasta, joka Tammerkosken ympäristö on. Olisi väärin, jos tämä näkymä sallittaisiin vain autoilijoille ja niille sinnikkäille, jotka vielä jaksavat tänä päivänä kävellä.


Voi hyvä Sylvi sanon minä. Tottakai tunnelista pitää myös ylös päästä. Hissit ja liukuportaat on keksitty. Siinä minun ehdotuksessani oli viisi maanalaisasemaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voi hyvä Sylvi sanon minä. Tottakai tunnelista pitää myös ylös päästä. Hissit ja liukuportaat on keksitty. Siinä minun ehdotuksessani oli viisi maanalaisasemaa.


Eli miksei siis rakenneta koko rataa maan tasoon? Hyvin suurella osalla matkustajista jää yksi tasonvaihto kokonaan pois eikä energiaa tarvite siihen tuhlata. Tässä säästyy aikaa ja rahaa, sekä rakennusprojektissa että matkustamisessa. On varsin typerää väkisin tehdä kaikkea mahdollisimman vaikeasti ja mahdollisimman vaikeaksi, ja varsinkin jos siihen pitää vielä tuhlata rahaa.

Nyt ehdotat käytännössä samaa kuin rullaportaita ja hissiä maan alle ja takaisin, ilman että siellä olisi mitään, minkä vuoksi sinne pitäisi mennä.

----------


## Jykke

> Ja kuinkas monta oikeasti tarpeellista risteystä esimerkiksi Hämeenkadulla on lukuunottamatta kadun päitä? Omasta mielestäni kaksi: Koskikatu ja linja-autoasema. Muut poikkikadut voidaan sulkea autoilta ja muuttaa kävelykaduiksi.


 Linja-autoasema on Hatanpään valtaväläyllä. Koskikadun, Hatanpään valtaväylän ja Kuninkaankadun (Sokoksen vieressä) risteys Hämpillä, olisivat ne jotka pitäisi omasta  mielestäni säästää. Muiden pikkukatujen risteykset voitaisiin sulkea, tai muuttaa kävelykaduiksi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Eli miksei siis rakenneta koko rataa maan tasoon? Hyvin suurella osalla matkustajista jää yksi tasonvaihto kokonaan pois eikä energiaa tarvite siihen tuhlata. Tässä säästyy aikaa ja rahaa, sekä rakennusprojektissa että matkustamisessa. On varsin typerää väkisin tehdä kaikkea mahdollisimman vaikeasti ja mahdollisimman vaikeaksi, ja varsinkin jos siihen pitää vielä tuhlata rahaa.


Kaikki matkustajat eivät poikkea keskustassa, vaan suurin osa kulkisi työ- y.m. matkansa keskustan ohi (ali).




> Nyt ehdotat käytännössä samaa kuin rullaportaita ja hissiä maan alle ja takaisin, ilman että siellä olisi mitään, minkä vuoksi sinne pitäisi mennä.


No en. Se ratikkahan siellä olisi, minkä vuoksi sinne *saisi* mennä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Linja-autoasema on Hatanpään valtaväläyllä. Koskikadun, Hatanpään valtaväylän ja Kuninkaankadun (Sokoksen vieressä) risteys Hämpillä, olisivat ne jotka pitäisi omasta  mielestäni säästää. Muiden pikkukatujen risteykset voitaisiin sulkea, tai muuttaa kävelykaduiksi.


Aivan niin... Meinasin juuri tuota samaa. Linja-autoaseman sijaan tarkoitin Sokoksen edustalla olevaa Keskustorin linja-auto*terminaalia*. Ja Koskikadulla tarkoitin Hatanpään valtatietä, koska ne ovat käytännössä olleet samaa risteystä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kaikki matkustajat eivät poikkea keskustassa, vaan suurin osa kulkisi työ- y.m. matkansa keskustan ohi (ali).


Et kai nyt vain pilaile kanssani?

Miksi kukaan haluaa kulkea keskustan ali, jos ei poikkea keskustassa? Miksei vaikka sitten kiertää keskustaa tai mennä keskustan halki, joka on käytännössä sama asia?



> No en. Se ratikkahan siellä olisi, minkä vuoksi sinne *saisi* mennä.


Mutta miksi se ratikka sinne pitää laittaa? Tähän tahdon vastauksen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Et kai nyt vain pilaile kanssani?


Minä en ole meistä se, joka pilailee.




> Miksi kukaan haluaa kulkea keskustan ali, jos ei poikkea keskustassa? Miksei vaikka sitten kiertää keskustaa tai mennä keskustan halki, joka on käytännössä sama asia?


Mutta niinhän monet tekevätkin. Käy Kekkosentiellä ruuhka-aikana katsomassa.





> Mutta miksi se ratikka sinne pitää laittaa? Tähän tahdon vastauksen.


Siihen olen jo vastannutkin moneen kertaan. NOPEUS.

----------


## Jykke

> Mutta niinhän monet tekevätkin. Käy Kekkosentiellä ruuhka-aikana katsomassa.


 Samalla voisi suositella käymään katsomassa Keskustorin bussiliikenteen säpinää ja katsoa moniko jää keskustassa pois kyydistä.  




> Siihen olen jo vastannutkin moneen kertaan. NOPEUS.


 Tuohon nopeusväitteeseen onkin jo vastattu useampaan otteeseen. Tunnelissa ei voi ajaa satasta. Tunneliasemilta kestää matka maan pinnalle 1-2 min. Tunneli maksaa kohtuuttomasti, saatuihin vähäisiin hyötyihin nähden. Halvemmalla pintaratkaisulla saisi paremman palvelun ja tunnelista vapautuvat rahat voitaisiin käyttää maanpäällisen radan lisäämiseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siihen olen jo vastannutkin moneen kertaan. NOPEUS.


Ja sinulle on moneen kertaan vastattu, että junan nopeus ei siitä kasva. Ja vaikka sillä saisikin esteitä pois edestä, ei ratikka noilla pysäkinväleillä ehdi kiihdyttää, jotta hyötyä tulisi. Sinulle on kirjoitettu monta kertaa, että matka keskustan halki nopetuisi noin 30 sekuntia. Itse olen realistisempi (tai pessimistisempi) ja sanon yksi tai kaksi minuuttia. Mutta niillä, jotka menevät keskustaan, matka nopeutuu, koska aikaa tasonvaihtoihin ei kulu.

Ja jos nyt aivan mahdottomaksi menee tilanne ja koko Tampereen väki alkaa liikkua pelkästään idästä länteen ja päinvastoin, voidaan koko keskustan reitti jättää vain tiettyjen linjojen käyttöön ja etsiä keskustan kiertäviä reittejä nopeimmille linjoille. Mutta tätä tuskin koskaan tarvitaan, koska kyllä minäkin tiedän, että keskustaan riittää aina valtava määrä ihmisiä.

Jos tämä 30-120 sekuntia osalla matkustajia on ainoa perustelusi, en koe jatkuvaa inttämistäsi vastausten arvoiseksi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Samalla voisi suositella käymään katsomassa Keskustorin bussiliikenteen säpinää ja katsoa moniko jää keskustassa pois kyydistä.


Kyllähän siinä moni vaihtaa toiseen bussiin.  




> Tuohon nopeusväitteeseen onkin jo vastattu useampaan otteeseen. Tunnelissa ei voi ajaa satasta.


Miksei voi ? Ainakin siellä voi ajaa nopeammin kuin Hämeenkadun neljääkymppiä. Toisekseen tunnelin ei tarvitse seurata katulinjauksia esim Keskustorin ja Koskikeskuksen välillä. Sekin oikaisu lyhentää matka-aikaa.



> Tunneliasemilta kestää matka maan pinnalle 1-2 min.


Joo, mutta tunneliasemalle/lta lasku/nousu tarvitsee tehdä vain matkustajan kannalta toisessa päätepisteessä.
Selkokielellä. Jos tulen Hervannasta keskustaan, minun tarvitsee nousta tunneliasemalta vain keskustan päässä. 




> Tunneli maksaa kohtuuttomasti, saatuihin vähäisiin hyötyihin nähden. Halvemmalla pintaratkaisulla saisi paremman palvelun ja tunnelista vapautuvat rahat voitaisiin käyttää maanpäällisen radan lisäämiseen.


Eli mitä halvemmalla saa, sen parempi ? Vanhoja busseja saa halvalla, joten miksi tuhlata rahaa koko ratikkaan ?

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja sinulle on moneen kertaan vastattu, että junan nopeus ei siitä kasva. Ja vaikka sillä saisikin esteitä pois edestä, ei ratikka noilla pysäkinväleillä ehdi kiihdyttää, jotta hyötyä tulisi. Sinulle on kirjoitettu monta kertaa, että matka keskustan halki nopetuisi noin 30 sekuntia.


Kuinka suuri nopeushyöty tulee pintaratikan eduksi bussiin verrattuna ?



> Itse olen realistisempi (tai pessimistisempi) ja sanon yksi tai kaksi minuuttia. Mutta niillä, jotka menevät keskustaan, matka nopeutuu, koska aikaa tasonvaihtoihin ei kulu.


Työmatka-aikoina vain harva tulee keskustaan sen itsensä takia. Suurin osa vaihtaa toiseen bussiin. Tampereen joukkoliikenne kun toimii siten, että menet mihin tahansa, niin aina keskustan kautta.




> Ja jos nyt aivan mahdottomaksi menee tilanne ja koko Tampereen väki alkaa liikkua pelkästään idästä länteen ja päinvastoin, voidaan koko keskustan reitti jättää vain tiettyjen linjojen käyttöön ja etsiä keskustan kiertäviä reittejä nopeimmille linjoille. Mutta tätä tuskin koskaan tarvitaan, koska kyllä minäkin tiedän, että keskustaan riittää aina valtava määrä ihmisiä.


Joo niin riittää. Niitä, jotka vaihtavat bussista toiseen.




> Jos tämä 30-120 sekuntia osalla matkustajia on ainoa perustelusi, en koe jatkuvaa inttämistäsi vastausten arvoiseksi.


Eihän tänne ole pakko vastata.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuinka suuri nopeushyöty tulee pintaratikan eduksi bussiin verrattuna ?


Vaikkei keskustassa paljon tulisikaan, on raitioliikenne pitkällä tähtäimellä kannattavampaa monestakin syystä, kuten kapasiteetista, kaluston pitkäikestosuudesta, halvemmista ajokilometreistä, ympäristöystävällisyydestä, nopeudesta kaupungin ulkopuolella, houkuttelevuudesta, yhteensopivuudesta muun raideliikenteen kanssa...




> Työmatka-aikoina vain harva tulee keskustaan sen itsensä takia. Suurin osa vaihtaa toiseen bussiin. Tampereen joukkoliikenne kun toimii siten, että menet mihin tahansa, niin aina keskustan kautta.


Ja missä tapahtuu tehokkain vaihto bussiin? Pysäkillä tai bussiasemalla. Raitiovaunuissa on se hyvä puoli, että ovet voivat olla molemmilla puolilla vaunua. Esimerkiksi raitiovaunun jätettyä matkustajat vaunun vasemmalle puolelle, voi bussi ottaa heidät vastaan alle kahden metrin päästä. Ei siis tarvise yhtäkään rullaporrasta tai hissiä viemään matkustajaa bussiin.

Ja kyllä: Tämä _voi_ tehdä myös maan alla. Ja tämän voi tehdä myös muualla kuin keskustassa, mutta jos keskusta toimii joukkoliikenteen keskuksena, olisi hyvä saada myös raitiovaunu keskustaan. Ja jos muu liikenne, bussit tai jalankulku on katutasossa, ei olisi yhtään pahitteeksi saada myös ratikat samalle tasolle.




> Eihän tänne ole pakko vastata.


Eikä ole pakko myöskään jankuttaa samoja asioita.

----------


## Jykke

> Kyllähän siinä moni vaihtaa toiseen bussiin.


 Varmasti. Onhan kyseessä liikennesolmu, josta pääsee käytännössä joka puolelle Tamperetta.  




> Miksei voi ? Ainakin siellä voi ajaa nopeammin kuin Hämeenkadun neljääkymppiä. Toisekseen tunnelin ei tarvitse seurata katulinjauksia esim Keskustorin ja Koskikeskuksen välillä. Sekin oikaisu lyhentää matka-aikaa.


 Linjaus ei vaihtele niin radikaalisti pintavaihtoehtoon nähden, että se nopeuttaisi matkaa oleellisesti. Varsinkin kun nopeushyöty häviää matkalla pinnalle. Tunnelin asemien tiheyden vuoksi tunnelissa voisi korkeintaan ajaa 50 km/h. Kymmenen kilometriä lisää pintavaihtoehtoon ei vaikuta mitenkään ratkaisevasti.




> Joo, mutta tunneliasemalle/lta lasku/nousu tarvitsee tehdä vain matkustajan kannalta toisessa päätepisteessä.
> Selkokielellä. Jos tulen Hervannasta keskustaan, minun tarvitsee nousta tunneliasemalta vain keskustan päässä.


 Ei se tilannetta muuta mitenkään. 




> Eli mitä halvemmalla saa, sen parempi ? Vanhoja busseja saa halvalla, joten miksi tuhlata rahaa koko ratikkaan ?


 Kallein ei ole aina se paras ratkaisu. 

Esim. Olet ostanut uuden ja hienon Ferrarin. Komea ja kallis auto kyseessä. Kuulostaa mahtavalta autolta? Mutta onko se käytännöllinen? Tavaratila on huono (jos sitä edes on), et voi hurjastella kahtasataa, sillä sadankahdenkymmenen lätkät kieltävät sen. Millainen ajettavuus siinä on talvella? Bensankulutus on hirmuinen. Autoon mahtuu kuljettajan lisäksi yksi matkustaja. Sen sijaan että maksaa kalliista autosta itsensä kipeäksi, voisi ostaa halvemman perusauton. Paremmat tavaratilat, kyytiin mahtuu kuljettajan lisäksi neljä matkustajaa. Kulutus on pieni. Eikäautoa tarvitse maksaa koko loppuikäänsä takaisin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja missä tapahtuu tehokkain vaihto bussiin? Pysäkillä tai bussiasemalla. Raitiovaunuissa on se hyvä puoli, että ovet voivat olla molemmilla puolilla vaunua. Esimerkiksi raitiovaunun jätettyä matkustajat vaunun vasemmalle puolelle, voi bussi ottaa heidät vastaan alle kahden metrin päästä. Ei siis tarvise yhtäkään rullaporrasta tai hissiä viemään matkustajaa bussiin.


Juu. Kyllä ollaan tässä asiassa samaa mieltä. Sellainen ratikasta bussiin vaihto sopisi hyvin Linja-autoasemalle, jossa minun visioimani ratikka tulisi maan pinnalle. Pyynikintori voisi olla toinen vaihtopaikka, jossa ratikka olisi heti katutason alapuolella.

----------


## Jykke

> Juu. Kyllä ollaan tässä asiassa samaa mieltä. Sellainen ratikasta bussiin vaihto sopisi hyvin Linja-autoasemalle, jossa minun visioimani ratikka tulisi maan pinnalle. Pyynikintori voisi olla toinen vaihtopaikka, jossa ratikka olisi heti katutason alapuolella.


 Pyynikintorissa haittana olisi edelleen tasonvaihto. Tietysti lyhyempi matka maan pinnalle helpottaisi jonkin verran tilannetta, mutta epäilen Pyynikintorin tärkeyttä vaihtoasemana. Keskustori soveltuu siihen edelleen parhaiten. Keskustorilla ei saa laiturin ylitse vaihtoja ikävä kyllä (ellei haluaisi pistää koko eteläosaa jälleen massiiviseen remonttiin), mutta ratikkapysäkin keskeisen sijainnin ansiosta, siltä on kätevä kävelymatka pysäkeille.

----------


## kouvo

> Vaihtoehdon 1: mukaisen. Noilla miljoonilla euroilla ei ole mitään merkitystä. 10 vuoden päästä kukaan ei edes muista, paljonko se maksoi.


HKL:n metronsuunnittelukioskilla olisi varmasti käyttöä ammattitaidollesi. Suunnitteluideologia tuntuu ainakin olevan samantapainen.

----------


## kouvo

> Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan ratikka kulkee keskustan lävitse ja lähijunat (Kekkosentien vieressä) keskustan ohitse. Lähijuna toimii keskustan ohittavana linjana ja ratikka sen lävitse kulkevana. Tämä on omasta mielestäni huono juttu, sillä se tarkoittaa aina suurimmalle osalle lähijunan käyttäjiä pakollista vaihtoa. Rautatieasemalta, Tampellasta ja Amurista on aina pitkä matka keskustan eri kohteisiin. ...
> 
> ...ja jos nyt välttämättä halutaan linjata lähijunat (tai duoratikat jos itse saisin päättää) kulkemaan keskustan ohitse, pitäisi järjestää hyvät vaihtoyhteydet keskustan ratikoihin ja busseihin ja varautua tulevaisuudessa siirtämään lähijunatkin keskustan katuverkkoon.


Ylöjärveltä ja Nokialta saapuvat voivat vaihtaa lähijunasta keskustan läpi kulkevaan ratikkaan sujuvasti Santalahden juna/ratikka -seisakkeella. Oriveden ja Toijalan suunnista tuleville vastaava vaihto on Rautatieasemalla.

----------


## Samppa

Olisihan se Tampereelle valtava imgon kohotus, jos siellä olisi raitovaunuliikennettä. (Varsinkin Turkuun verrattuna :Laughing: ).

Hämeenkatu Keskustorilta Hämeenpuistoon voitaisiin rauhoittaa vain raitiovaunu- ja bussiliikenteelle, jolloin saavutettaisiin joitain samoja etuja liikkeille, joita ilmeisesti Kuninkaankadulla on havaittu. Samalla bussit ja raitiovaunut voisivat liikkua esteettömämmin.

Ja nimenomaan raitiovaunut maan pinnalla, jakeluliikenne ja pysäköintitilat maan alle. Tässä ketjussa on esitetty lukuisia perusteluja sille, miksi tämä olisi parempi ratkaisu, lisään vielä yhdeni: *kaupunkikuva*. Se on ensinnäkin kaikkien kaupunkilaisten ja turistien silmin nähtävää, mutta luo myös mielikuvaa toimivasta ja aikaansa seuraavasta kaupungista.

----------


## Jykke

> Ylöjärveltä ja Nokialta saapuvat voivat vaihtaa lähijunasta keskustan läpi kulkevaan ratikkaan sujuvasti Santalahden juna/ratikka -seisakkeella. Oriveden ja Toijalan suunnista tuleville vastaava vaihto on Rautatieasemalla.


Toki ja niinhän on tarkoitus tehdäkkin nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan (jossei Pispalassa, niin ainakin Amurin seisakkeen kohdalla). Toinen vaihtomahdollisuus idässä olisi Vuohenojan seisake. Tällöin Oriveden lähijunista olisi kätevä mahdollisuus päästä keskussairaalalle nopeammin.

Mutta edelleen paras mitä voisi tehdä olisi suora yhteys.

----------


## ultrix

DISCLAIMER: en tätä viestiä uudempia viestejä ole vielä kerinnyt lukemaan, joten älkää motkottako mahdollisista päällekkäispostituksista!  :Smile: 




> Oma raide takaa aina oman rauhan , mutta voisiko ratikat kulkea mielummin nykyistä raidetta pitkin Ylöjärvelle? Saataisiin säästettyä rakennuskuluissa, kun tarvitsisi vain pysäkit ohitusraiteineen rakentaa. Vai olisko Ylöjärven ratikoilla niin tiheä vuoroväli, että oma raide on jo perusteltua?


Lielahti-Ylöjärvi on osa Pohjanmaan rataa ja siten, kuten tunnettua, rataverkon kuormitetuimpia rataosuuksia. Totta kai on mahdollista saada yksittäisiä vuoroja pendolinojen ja rahtien väliin, mutta niistä ei hirveästi ole iloa, jos liikenne on satunnaista.

----------


## ultrix

Ertsun into saada ratikka tunneliin on ehkä parhaiten selitettävissä sillä, kuinka *helmee*, eli _päheetä_ ja coolia olisi, jos Tampereella olisi oma m e t r o. Ja näinhän se olisi. Harmi vain, että ratikkatunneli maksaa takuulla enemmän kuin 2004 arvioitu 56 miljoonaa euroa. Ja harmi, että tunneliasemalta ei näe samalla kaupungin upeita taloja ja että asemalta pinnalle kestää niin kauan.

Näiden harmien takia on parempi kannattaa pintaratikkaa. Jos joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa meillä vaikka ne Nokia-Lempäälä-lähijunat kulkevat jotain S-Bahn-tunnelia pitkin, jolla on pysäkit Amurin jälkeen Keskustorilla (Molinin talon alakerta), mahdollisesti Tampellan edustalla Lapintiellä ja päärautatieasemalla vanhan pikaraitiosuunnitelman mukaan niin mikäs siinä, mutta sitä ennen on niin monta muuta joukkoliikenteen kehityskohdetta, jotka pitää hoitaa pois alta.

----------


## ultrix

> Ylöjärveltä ja Nokialta saapuvat voivat vaihtaa lähijunasta keskustan läpi kulkevaan ratikkaan sujuvasti Santalahden juna/ratikka -seisakkeella.


Tai Amurissa. Epäilisin Pispalan kannaksen osalta, että Amurin ja Lielahden väliin tulee Pispalaan vain yksi junaseisake. Koska uusi Santalahden ratikkapysäkki tulee luultavasti  Tikkutehtaankadun päähän, niin vanhan Santalahden rautatiepysäkin yhteyteen Haulitehtaan/Ahjolan kupeeseen tulee uusi rautatieseisake / raitiotiepysäkki nimeltä Pispala.

Eli Santalahdessa pysähtynevät vain ratikat ja Pispalassa Ahjolan kohdalla sekä lähijunat että ratikat. Jos siltä tuntuu, voi ratikan ja junan välillä vaihtaa jo Pispalassa, mutta vielä Amurissa se tulee olemaan mahdollista.

----------


## kouvo

> Tai Amurissa. Epäilisin Pispalan kannaksen osalta, että Amurin ja Lielahden väliin tulee Pispalaan vain yksi junaseisake. Koska uusi Santalahden ratikkapysäkki tulee luultavasti  Tikkutehtaankadun päähän, niin vanhan Santalahden rautatiepysäkin yhteyteen Haulitehtaan/Ahjolan kupeeseen tulee uusi rautatieseisake / raitiotiepysäkki nimeltä Pispala.
> 
> Eli Santalahdessa pysähtynevät vain ratikat ja Pispalassa Ahjolan kohdalla sekä lähijunat että ratikat. Jos siltä tuntuu, voi ratikan ja junan välillä vaihtaa jo Pispalassa, mutta vielä Amurissa se tulee olemaan mahdollista.


Ottamatta tässä yhteydessä tarkemmin kantaa seisakkeiden/pysäkkien nimiin/sijainteihin, niin itse kuitenkin erottaisin Lentävänniemen ratikan rautatiekäytävästä jo jossain Tipotien/ammattikoulun nurkilla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ertsun into saada ratikka tunneliin on ehkä parhaiten selitettävissä sillä, kuinka *helmee*, eli _päheetä_ ja coolia olisi, jos Tampereella olisi oma m e t r o. Ja näinhän se olisi. Harmi vain, että ratikkatunneli maksaa takuulla enemmän kuin 2004 arvioitu 56 miljoonaa euroa. Ja harmi, että tunneliasemalta ei näe samalla kaupungin upeita taloja ja että asemalta pinnalle kestää niin kauan.


Harmi vain, että en ole ehdottanut keskustaa suljettavaksi maisemanihailijolta. Monikaan työmatkalainen tuskin kuitenkaan jaksaa ihailla joka päivä samoja maisemia kahteen kertaan väsyneenä ja/tai stressaantuneena.

Samoin monenkaan työmatkalaisen ei tarvitse tulla tunneliasemalta ylös, vaan he jatkavat matkaansa tunnelissa esim TAYSiin tai Hervantaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ertsun viesteihin yleisesti. On tullut moneen kertaan selväksi, että Ertsun mukaan ainoa joukkoliikenteen vaikuttava ominaisuus on nopeus. Tämä ei kuitenkaan pidä paikkaansa, vaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön vaikuttaa moni muukin ominaisuus kuten esimerkiksi matkustusmukavuus, johon vaikuttaa myös matkakokemus.




> Monikaan työmatkalainen tuskin kuitenkaan jaksaa ihailla joka päivä samoja maisemia kahteen kertaan väsyneenä ja/tai stressaantuneena.


Yksi keskeinen syy sille, miksi joukkoliikenne kannattaa suunnitella niin, että välineen ikkunasta näkyy kauniita maisemia ja kaupunkikuvaa, on se, että kauniitten maisemien ja kaupunkikuvan katselu on virkistävää ja rentouttavaa. 

Itselläni on aikanaan ollut työmatka pitkin Aurajoen rantoja Turussa. Sen matkan kävely tai pyöräily oli ihan puhdasta virkistystä.

Samoin esimerkiksi juna- tai raitiovaunumatkat hienoissa maisemissa ovat virkistäviä. Itselleni usein parasta työaikaa ovat junamatkat, kun voi tehdä töitä kauniissa maisemissa. Raideliikennekaupungeissa virkistän itseäni ajamalla raitiovaunulla, paikallisjunilla tai metroilla katsellen maisemia. 

Vaikka kaikille raideliikenteellä ei tietenkään ole itseisarvoa, olen jokseenkin varma että ihmisten enemmistölle kaunis ja vaihteleva kaupunkikuva on merkittävä viihtyisyystekijä myös joukkoliikenteessä. Se, että sillä ei ole arvoa Ertsulle, on tullut jo selväksi.

Kun vastakkain on jokseenkin sama matka-aika tunnelissa tai kauniissa Hämeenkadun kaupunkikuvassa, on selvää, että Hämeenkatua kulkeva väline on houkuttelevampi.
Tunneli edellyttää perusteekseen hyvin merkittävää matka-ajan säästöä.

Raitiovaunusta tai muusta raideliikenteestä maisemien katselu on miellyttävämpää kuin bussista tai autosta, kun väline tärisee vähemmän. Matkapahoinvoinnille alttiille tämä on varsin merkittävä tekijä.




> Samoin monenkaan työmatkalaisen ei tarvitse tulla tunneliasemalta ylös, vaan he jatkavat matkaansa tunnelissa esim TAYSiin tai Hervantaan.


Tampereen työpaikoista hyvin suuri osa sijaitsee itse liikekeskustassa. Liikekeskustaan suuntautuvilla työmatkoilla joukkoliikenteen osuus on suurin, koska liikekeskustassa pysäköintiä on vähän ja se on maksullista, sekä yksityisauton ja joukkoliikenteen matka-aikojen ero on pienin.

Realiteetti on myös, että vaikka TAYS ja Hervanta ovat otollisia kohteita tehdä työmatka joukkoliikenteellä, niissä joukkoliikenteen osuus työmatkoista on pienempi ja yksityisauton suurempi, kun parkkipaikkatarjonta on suurempi sekä useilta alueilta yksityisauto on nopeampi.

Tunnelista on myös vain noin 30-60 sekunnin aikahyöty matkalla keskustan läpi. Myös TAYS:in ja Hervannan keskustan läpi kulkevista työmatkalaisista osa joutuisi kärsimään tunneliasemalle laskeutumis/nousuhaitan, esimerkiksi liikekeskustan tuntumassa asuvat tai ihmiset, jotka työn jälkeen poikkeavat keskustaan asioille.

En nyt löydä tältä koneelta Tampereen liikekeskustan asukas- ja työpaikkamääriä, joka tapauksessa liikutaan suuruusluokassa 30-40 000 molempia (Keskustan osayleiskaava-alue).

----------


## Ertsu

> Ertsun viesteihin yleisesti. On tullut moneen kertaan selväksi, että Ertsun mukaan ainoa joukkoliikenteen vaikuttava ominaisuus on nopeus. Tämä ei kuitenkaan pidä paikkaansa, vaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön vaikuttaa moni muukin ominaisuus kuten esimerkiksi matkustusmukavuus, johon vaikuttaa myös matkakokemus.


Työmatkaa suoritettaessa ainoa merkittävä ominaisuus on nimenomaan nopeus. Matkustusmukavuus on toissijainen ominaisuus ja mitä vähemmän työmatkaan kuluu aikaa, sitä pienempi mukavuuden merkitys on.

Kaukojunassa matka kestää yleensä pari tuntia, jolloin mukavuudella on suurempi merkitys.






> Yksi keskeinen syy sille, miksi joukkoliikenne kannattaa suunnitella niin, että välineen ikkunasta näkyy kauniita maisemia ja kaupunkikuvaa, on se, että kauniitten maisemien ja kaupunkikuvan katselu on virkistävää ja rentouttavaa.


Ei niitä samoja maisemia jaksa ihailla päivästä toiseen. Varsinkin, jos on esim kova virtsahätä, sitä toivoo, että kun vain pääsisi mahdollisimman nopeasti kotiin tai työpaikalle. 





> Samoin esimerkiksi juna- tai raitiovaunumatkat hienoissa maisemissa ovat virkistäviä. Itselleni usein parasta työaikaa ovat junamatkat, kun voi tehdä töitä kauniissa maisemissa. Raideliikennekaupungeissa virkistän itseäni ajamalla raitiovaunulla, paikallisjunilla tai metroilla katsellen maisemia.


Kaukojuna onkin miellyttävä matkustusmuoto. Vessaan pääsee silloin kun haluaa ja kyytikin on tasaisen miellyttävää 




> Vaikka kaikille raideliikenteellä ei tietenkään ole itseisarvoa, olen jokseenkin varma että ihmisten enemmistölle kaunis ja vaihteleva kaupunkikuva on merkittävä viihtyisyystekijä myös joukkoliikenteessä. Se, että sillä ei ole arvoa Ertsulle, on tullut jo selväksi.


Täällä Tampereella maisemat eivät juurikaan vaihtele, vaan ovat jokseenkin samat päivästä toiseen, rakennustyömaita lukuunottamatta, joissa rakentaminen edistyy.




> Kun vastakkain on jokseenkin sama matka-aika tunnelissa tai kauniissa Hämeenkadun kaupunkikuvassa, on selvää, että Hämeenkatua kulkeva väline on houkuttelevampi.
> Tunneli edellyttää perusteekseen hyvin merkittävää matka-ajan säästöä.


Ketä mikäkin houkuttelee. Itse menisin mieluiten tunneliratikalla, koska minulla ei ole mitään suljetun paikan kammoa.




> Raitiovaunusta tai muusta raideliikenteestä maisemien katselu on miellyttävämpää kuin bussista tai autosta, kun väline tärisee vähemmän. Matkapahoinvoinnille alttiille tämä on varsin merkittävä tekijä.


Ei se ratikka siellä tunnelissa sen enempää tärise kuin maanpinnallakaan.





> Realiteetti on myös, että vaikka TAYS ja Hervanta ovat otollisia kohteita tehdä työmatka joukkoliikenteellä, niissä joukkoliikenteen osuus työmatkoista on pienempi ja yksityisauton suurempi, kun parkkipaikkatarjonta on suurempi sekä useilta alueilta yksityisauto on nopeampi.


Joka tapauksessa TAYSiin ja Hervantaan menevät bussit ovat lähes aina täynnä. Kai se matkustajamääräkin jotain ratkaisee, eikä vain se, millä asialla matkustajat liikkuvat.




> Tunnelista on myös vain noin 30-60 sekunnin aikahyöty matkalla keskustan läpi.


Paljonko on katuratikan aikahyöty bussiin verrattuna ? 



> Myös TAYS:in ja Hervannan keskustan läpi kulkevista työmatkalaisista osa joutuisi kärsimään tunneliasemalle laskeutumis/nousuhaitan, esimerkiksi liikekeskustan tuntumassa asuvat tai ihmiset, jotka työn jälkeen poikkeavat keskustaan asioille.


Nousu/laskeutumishaitta on pienempi kuin kävelyhaitta. Tunneliasemalta pääsisi suoraan Koskikeskukseen tarvitsematta kävellä sataa metriä. Samoin pysäkiltä kävelyyn kulutettu aika on pidempi kuin tunneliasemalta nousu.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Työmatkaa suoritettaessa ainoa merkittävä ominaisuus on nimenomaan nopeus


Tämä on sinun luulosi. Tutkimuksellisesti on todettu, että ratkaisevaa on koettu matka-aika, jossa esimerkiksi odotusajat, vaihdot, matkustaminen seisten ym. saavat suuremman painoarvon kuin matka-aika istuen. Matkustusmukavuus on yksi tekijä painotetussa matka-ajassa. Kävely-ympäristön osalta on todettu, että miellyttävässä  ympäristössä kävellään muistaakseni 60-70% pidempiä matkoja kuin epämiellyttävässä. Raideliikenteestä en tunne tällaista vertailututkimusta, mutta olettaisin vaikutuksen olevan kävelyä pienempi mutta silti merkittävä.




> Ei niitä samoja maisemia jaksa ihailla päivästä toiseen.


No, kyllä itse ainakin jaksaisin virkistyä Tampereen Hämeenkadusta päivästä toiseen. 




> Varsinkin, jos on esim kova virtsahätä, sitä toivoo, että kun vain pääsisi mahdollisimman nopeasti kotiin tai työpaikalle.


Jotkut osaavat käydä vessassa ennen lähtöään työmatkalle. 




> Täällä Tampereella maisemat eivät juurikaan vaihtele


Nyt et ymmärtänyt sanomaani. Tarkoitin kaupunkikuvan vaihtelevuudella esimerkiksi sitä, että Hämeenkadulla on erinäköisiä taloja, Hämeenpuisto, Keskustori ja Tammerkoski. Yleensä puhutaan maiseman tai kaupunkikuvan vaihtelevuudesta silloin kun siinä on eri elementtejä, esimerkiksi eri näköisiä taloja, puita ja luonnonmaisemaa. Useimmat ihmiset pitävät tällaisesta.

Hyvin harvat pitävät tunnelin seinää kiinnostavampana.




> Ei se ratikka siellä tunnelissa sen enempää tärise kuin maanpinnallakaan.


Yritin tässä nyt jo ennakkoon vastaamaan busseja koskevaan vastakysymykseesi.




> Joka tapauksessa TAYSiin ja Hervantaan menevät bussit ovat lähes aina täynnä.


Niin varmasti ovat. Tarkoitin nyt vain sitä, että jos esimerkiksi keskustassa on 30 000 työpaikkaa, TAYS:issä 5000 ja Hervannassa 10 000, voi päivittäisiä työmatkalaisia joukkoliikenteellä olla esim. 15 000 keskustaan (50%) ja 1500 TAYS:iin (30%) ja Hervantaan 3000 (30%). Arviot yllä näppituntumalla, en nyt saa kaivettua oikeita lukuja.




> Paljonko on katuratikan aikahyöty bussiin verrattuna?


Katuratikka on yleisen kokemuksen mukaan yleensä 15-20% nopeampi kuin katubussi. Tämä olisi nyt 30 min matkalla esim 4,5 - 6 min, 20 min matkalla 3 - 4 min. Lisäksi tilanne voi vaihdella alueittain. Turussa paras tulos olisi matkalla Varissuo-Keskusta, bussilla nyt 30+ min, ratikalla 21 min, matka-aika siis 9 minuuttia eli yli 30% lyhyempi. Tampereen laskelmia en ole tehnyt.




> Nousu/laskeutumishaitta on pienempi kuin kävelyhaitta. Tunneliasemalta pääsisi suoraan Koskikeskukseen tarvitsematta kävellä sataa metriä. Samoin pysäkiltä kävelyyn kulutettu aika on pidempi kuin tunneliasemalta nousu.


Voisitko ystävällisesti käydä Helsingissä sekuntikellon ja askelmittarin kanssa mittaamassa vaikka parilla metroasemalla, paljonko kävelymatkaa ja -aikaa sekä aikaa hisseissä ja liukuportailla syntyy metron ovilta esimerkiksi Makkaratalon liikekeskukseen, Asematunneliin tai Kaisaniemen keskukseen. Helsingin metron ja kauppakeskusten yhteensovitus on tehty kansainvälisesti verraten hyvin, ja olisi aika epätodennäköistä, että Tampereella suunnittelu onnistuisi paremmin.
Matka-aika Tampereelta Helsinkiin on noin 1,5-2 h junatyypistä riippuen, ja opintomatkan kustannukset noin 50-60  junalippuihin ja 2,5-6  metrolippuihin riippuen paljonko haluat ajella.

Vaihtoehtoisesti voit uskoa ihmisiin, jotka ovat itse mitanneet ja havainnoineet matkapituuksia metroasemilla ja tunneliratikka-asemilla. Olen itse kulkenut aika paljon metroilla ja tunneliratikoilla eri kaupungeissa ja havainnoinut asiaa käytännössä. Antero Alkulla taitaa olla valmiita lukuja Helsingistä, ne voi tarvittaessa laittaa foorumille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voisitko ystävällisesti käydä Helsingissä sekuntikellon ja askelmittarin kanssa mittaamassa vaikka parilla metroasemalla, paljonko kävelymatkaa ja -aikaa sekä aikaa hisseissä ja liukuportailla syntyy metron ovilta esimerkiksi Makkaratalon liikekeskukseen, Asematunneliin tai Kaisaniemen keskukseen. Helsingin metron ja kauppakeskusten yhteensovitus on tehty kansainvälisesti verraten hyvin, ja olisi aika epätodennäköistä, että Tampereella suunnittelu onnistuisi paremmin.


Sivukommenttina tässä, niin metroasemiahan on monenlaisia maailmalla, on ihan eri juttu puhua jostain Lontoon 1900-luvun alun sokkeloisista putkiasemista joissa kävellään pitkiä matkoja ristiin rastiin. Helsingin kuuluvat vähiten sokkeloisiin. Mutta Helsingin metroasemista kaikkein huonoiten onnistuneet ovat Rautatientori ja Hakaniemi, johtuen siitä että ne rakennettiin aikana jolloin kuviteltiin että metrossa pitää olla erillinen iso lippuhalli ja rahastuskopit. Rautatientorilla ja Hakaniemessä pitää nimittäin kulkea kolmen eri liukuportaan kautta että pääsee laiturilta maanpinnalle. Kamppi on fiksuin keskustan tunneliasemista koska siellä pääsee kummastakin päästä maanpinnan tasolle yhdellä liukuporrasnousulla, ja toinen uloskäynti johtaa suoraan kauppakeskuksen sisään 1. kerrokseen. Jos nykyään rakennettaisiin uusi metroasema jonnekin niin se muistuttaisi ehdottomasti enemmän Kamppia kuin Rautatientoria. Helsingin metrossa liikkuminen laiturin ja maanpinnan välillä nopeutuisi entisestään jos liukuportaat pyörisivät samalla vauhdilla kuin Tukholmassa, Pietarissa ja monessa muussa "metropolissa".

t. Rainer

----------


## Jykke

> Monikaan työmatkalainen tuskin kuitenkaan jaksaa ihailla joka päivä samoja maisemia kahteen kertaan väsyneenä ja/tai stressaantuneena.


 Kaupukikuva elää aina omaa elämäänsä, joten joka päivä se on käytännössä erilainen, kiitos ihmisten ja kulkuneuvojen vilinän. Ja jos ei kestä katsella samoja taloja kahteen kertaan, niin voi pistää silmät kiinni, tai tehdä kuten moni muukin: Lukea vaikkapa kirjaa tai lehteä. Ratikassa se on huomattavasti miellyttävämpää, kuin Hämppiä pitkin pomppivassa bussissa.

----------


## Jykke

> Voisitko ystävällisesti käydä Helsingissä sekuntikellon ja askelmittarin kanssa mittaamassa vaikka parilla metroasemalla, paljonko kävelymatkaa ja -aikaa sekä aikaa hisseissä ja liukuportailla syntyy metron ovilta esimerkiksi Makkaratalon liikekeskukseen, Asematunneliin tai Kaisaniemen keskukseen.


 Pientä esimakua voitaisiin jo Youtubestakin tarjota  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pientä esimakua voitaisiin jo Youtubestakin tarjota


Olipas hauska video.

Pienen juoksun jälkeen kadulta vaunuun kului aikaa 2 minuuttia. Juna lähti minuutilla 3. Sääli, että pätkä loppui junan saapumiseen Kampin asemalle. Jäi kellottamatta, kauanko sieltä kesti ihmisten ilmoille. Kauppakeskuksen portaiden ajoaika kun on 1:40.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Pienen juoksun jälkeen kadulta vaunuun kului aikaa 2 minuuttia. Juna lähti minuutilla 3. Sääli, että pätkä loppui junan saapumiseen Kampin asemalle. Jäi kellottamatta, kauanko sieltä kesti ihmisten ilmoille. Kauppakeskuksen portaiden ajoaika kun on 1:40.


No joo. Aika lähellä 2 minuuttia se oli. Mitenkähän syvällä tuo asema mahtaa olla ? Entä voisiko liukuportaat olla nopeammat ?

Juna seisoi vielä yli minuutin ennen lähtöä, joka oli 3,08  minuutin kohdalla.

Asemien väliseen matkaan meni vain minuutti. Kuinkahan pitkä tuo mahtaa olla kilometreissä ?

Tuossa muuten huomasin senkin, että tunnelissa ei ollut valoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No joo. Aika lähellä 2 minuuttia se oli. Mitenkähän syvällä tuo asema mahtaa olla ? Entä voisiko liukuportaat olla nopeammat ?


Ruoholahti on n 30 metrin syvyydessä. Vilkaisin Youtubesta vastaavanlaisia metro-videoita Lontoosta, Moskovasta ja Pietarista, niin niissä suurin piirtein yhtä pitkällä liukuportaalla ajelee päästä päähän 1 minuutissa, kun se Ruoholahdessa kestää 1h40 min. Eli niitä on mahdollista nopeuttaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ertsu

> Ruoholahti on n 30 metrin syvyydessä. Vilkaisin Youtubesta vastaavanlaisia metro-videoita Lontoosta, Moskovasta ja Pietarista, niin niissä suurin piirtein yhtä pitkällä liukuportaalla ajelee päästä päähän 1 minuutissa, kun se Ruoholahdessa kestää 1h40 min. Eli niitä on mahdollista nopeuttaa.


Tarkoitat varmaan 1 min. 40 sek. ? Tampereella riittäisi n. 20 m:n syvyys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitat varmaan 1 min. 40 sek. ? Tampereella riittäisi n. 20 m:n syvyys.


Joo, tarkoitin.

Ruoholahden asema rakennettiin aikoinaan 30 m syvyyteen ennakoimaan metron jatkamista länteen Salmisaaren ja Lauttasaaren välisen salmen alle. En osaa sanoa miten syvälle Tammerkosken alle joudutaan kaivamaan, jos joutuisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ertsu

> Ruoholahden asema rakennettiin aikoinaan 30 m syvyyteen ennakoimaan metron jatkamista länteen Salmisaaren ja Lauttasaaren välisen salmen alle. En osaa sanoa miten syvälle Tammerkosken alle joudutaan kaivamaan, jos joutuisi.


Kuvittelen, että 20 m riittäisi. 7 krs. kerrostaloa = n. 21 m. Hervannan uimahallista sanotaan, että se on "lähes" 30 m maanpinnan alapuolella.
http://www.tampere.fi/ekstrat/liikun...halliesite.pdf

30 m on n. 10 kerrosta kerrostaloa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Lontoosta, Moskovasta ja Pietarista, niin niissä suurin piirtein yhtä pitkällä liukuportaalla ajelee päästä päähän 1 minuutissa (...) Eli niitä on mahdollista nopeuttaa.


Moskova ja Pietari sijaitsevat maassa, jossa yksilöiden turvallisuus liikenteessä ei ole merkittävä arvo. Itse olen käynyt Pietarissa tutustumassa metroon, joka on kyllä hieno, mutta tehty suurvallan tarpeisiin, resursseilla ja neuvostoajan turvallisuusajattelulla.

Liukuportaiden nopeus Pietarissa on niin korkea, että se muodostaisi Suomessa sellaisen turvallisuusriskin, jota ei voi hyväksyä.

Lontoosta muistikuvani ovat sen verran vanhoja (1992) että en voi arvioida nopeutta. Lontoon metrossa on ratkaisuja, jotka eivät nykyisin ole turvallisuussyistä mahdollisia.

Helsingin metron liukuportaida voidaan pitää hyvänä indikaattorina, miten paljon pelkästään liukuportaat hidastavat keskimääräistä matka-aikaa Tampereella. Keskustaan tulevilta ja sieltä lähteviltä matkustajilta pelkästään liukuportaat vievät enemmän aikaa (1-1,5 min) kuin tunnelilla voi teoriassakaan säästää. 

Se, onko tunnelin 20 m tai 30 m syvyydessä on tekninen kysymys, joka ratkeaa Tammerkosken perusteella. En itse aliarvioisi moreeniharjun ja Tammerkosken muodostamaa haastetta, joka on Tampereella kaikkien keskustan tunnelien keskeinen haaste. 20 tai 30 m korkeusero johtaa joka tapauksessa suurempaan aikaviiveeseen kuin tunneli voi säästää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tunnelin "aikahyötyyn" nyt kun liukuportaiden aiheuttama viive on tiedossa, lisäksi pointteja:

Tunnelin aikatappio koituu kaikille keskustan asemille tuleville ja niiltä lähteville matkustajille

Pikaraitiotiellä esimerkiksi TAYS:iin ja Hervantaan matkustavista merkittävä osa joko:
- Lähtee keskustasta matkaan, on todennäköistä, että keskustassa näiden työ- ja opiskelupaikkojen osuus on Länsi-Tamperetta, Nokiaa ja Ylöjärveä suurempi 
- Asioi useina päivinä keskustassa tai vaihtaa siellä linja-autosta pikaraitiovaunuun
- Asuu tunnelista länteen esimerkiksi Kalevassa tai TAYS:n ja Hervannan välisillä asuntoalueilla

Ainoat, joille tunnelista on merkittävää aikahyötyä ovat Länsi-Tampereelta Itä-Tampereelle matkustavat, jotka asioivat keskustassa harvoin ja pääsevät ratikkaan suoraan kotipysäkiltään.

----------


## vompatti

> Vilkaisin Youtubesta vastaavanlaisia metro-videoita Lontoosta, Moskovasta ja Pietarista, niin niissä suurin piirtein yhtä pitkällä liukuportaalla ajelee päästä päähän 1 minuutissa, kun se Ruoholahdessa kestää 1h40 min.


Miten mittasit näissä videoissa liukuportaan pituuden? Kokemukseni mukaan Pietarin metrossa on monia liukuportaita, joissa matka kestää 2-3 minuuttia! Moskovassa voidaan päästä alle minuutin matkoihin. Suosittelen mittaamaan kellon kanssa eikä vain Youtubesta.

Seuraavan mittausmatkan voisikin tehdä Pjongjangiin, jossa metro on yli sadan metrin syvyydessä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Miten mittasit näissä videoissa liukuportaan pituuden? Kokemukseni mukaan Pietarin metrossa on monia liukuportaita, joissa matka kestää 2-3 minuuttia! Moskovassa voidaan päästä alle minuutin matkoihin. Suosittelen mittaamaan kellon kanssa eikä vain Youtubesta.


Et ehkä huomannut, mutta Youtubessa on oma kello, jossa sekunnit ja minuutit juoksevat.

----------


## vompatti

> Et ehkä huomannut, mutta Youtubessa on oma kello, jossa sekunnit ja minuutit juoksevat.


Huomasin kyllä. Mutta en huomannut siellä matkamittaria, joka olisi mitannut liukuportaiden pituuden. Youtuben kello ei kerro, näytetäänkö videoa alkuperäisellä nopeudellaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tunnelin "aikahyötyyn" nyt kun liukuportaiden aiheuttama viive on tiedossa, lisäksi pointteja:
> 
> Tunnelin aikatappio koituu kaikille keskustan asemille tuleville ja niiltä lähteville matkustajille


Se aikatappio on kuitenkin käsittääkseni pienempi kuin Helsingin metrossa ?




> - Asuu tunnelista länteen esimerkiksi Kalevassa tai TAYS:n ja Hervannan välisillä asuntoalueilla.


En ajatellut tunnelia Kalevaan asti, vaan ratikka voisi nuosta maanpinnalle jossain Sampolan-Kalevan kirkon maisemissa. Rautatiaseman ja Kalevan kirkonkin välinkin se voisi kulkea heti kadun alla.
TAYSin ja Hervannan välillä ei ole muita asuinalueita kuin Kissanmaan omakotialue. Hallila ja Lukonmäki jäävät sivuun Hervannan valtaväylästä.

Ratikka menisi siis TAYSilta jäähallin pihan poikki Hervannan valtaväylälle.

----------


## Ertsu

> Huomasin kyllä. Mutta en huomannut siellä matkamittaria, joka olisi mitannut liukuportaiden pituuden. Youtuben kello ei kerro, näytetäänkö videoa alkuperäisellä nopeudellaan.


Minun laskuni mukaan 45 asteen kulmalla n. 42,4 metriä, jos pystysuora matka on 30 m. Ei kerro, mutta eiköhän tuo ollut Youtubessa kuvausnopeudella ?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten mittasit näissä videoissa liukuportaan pituuden? Kokemukseni mukaan Pietarin metrossa on monia liukuportaita, joissa matka kestää 2-3 minuuttia! Moskovassa voidaan päästä alle minuutin matkoihin. Suosittelen mittaamaan kellon kanssa eikä vain Youtubesta.


Ihan silmämääräisesti mittasin. 
Tukholmasta löytyi tämä video portaasta joka oli Ruoholahtea silmämääräisesti selvästi pidempi, arvioisisin 1.3-1.5 kertaa,  ja matka ylhäältä alas kesti saman verran kuin Ruoholahdessa eli n 1 min 30 sek.




> Liukuportaiden nopeus Pietarissa on niin korkea, että se muodostaisi Suomessa sellaisen turvallisuusriskin, jota ei voi hyväksyä.


Vanhojen neuvostometrojen liukuportaat kertovat miten korkealle nopeutta voi nostaa että liikkuminen niissä kuitenkin sujuu, ottaen huomioon valtavat matkustajamäärät. Ihmiset ovat kuitenkin tottuneet niihin, ja arvelisin että nopeuden tiputtaminen sellaiseen vauhtiin, kuten Helsingissä käytetään, johtaisi vain kitkeriin vastalauseisiin. 




> Lontoosta muistikuvani ovat sen verran vanhoja (1992) että en voi arvioida nopeutta. Lontoon metrossa on ratkaisuja, jotka eivät nykyisin ole turvallisuussyistä mahdollisia


Vaikka Lontoon metroasemat ovat alunperin vanhoja, niin itse liukuportaissa ei ole mitään kummallista Helsinkiin verrattuna, ainoastaan nopeammat. Ne ovat lisäksi kaikki uusittu, ja siellä ei nykyisin jätetä mitään sattuman varaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minun laskuni mukaan 45 asteen kulmalla n. 42,4 metriä, jos pystysuora matka on 30 m. Ei kerro, mutta eiköhän tuo ollut Youtubessa kuvausnopeudella ?


Ei kuvausnopeus kerro mitään vielä liukuportaiden nopeudesta! Jos haluat laskea liukuportaiden nopeuden, sinun täytyy tietää niiden pituus. Jos haluat tietää niiden pituuden, sinun täytyy tietää niiden nopeus. Aikahan tiedetään. Pystysuoraa matkaa ei näe videosta, mutta se toki on mahdollista etsiä jostain muualta. Oliko 30 metriä siis arvauksesi vai kaivoitko jostain todellisen syvyyden?

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei kuvausnopeus kerro mitään vielä liukuportaiden nopeudesta! Jos haluat laskea liukuportaiden nopeuden, sinun täytyy tietää niiden pituus. Jos haluat tietää niiden pituuden, sinun täytyy tietää niiden nopeus. Aikahan tiedetään. Pystysuoraa matkaa ei näe videosta, mutta se toki on mahdollista etsiä jostain muualta. Oliko 30 metriä siis arvauksesi vai kaivoitko jostain todellisen syvyyden?


Ei ollut minun arvaukseni, vaan R. Silfverbergin. Katso muutama viesti taaksepäin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tukholmasta löytyi tämä video portaasta joka oli Ruoholahtea silmämääräisesti selvästi pidempi, arvioisisin 1.3-1.5 kertaa,  ja matka ylhäältä alas kesti saman verran kuin Ruoholahdessa eli n 1 min 30 sek.


Video on Västra Skogenista, sinisen linjan haara-asemalta, ja Wikipedian mukaan syvyys on 33 metriä ja liukuportaat 66 metriä. Itse asemalaituri on vielä 7 metriä syvemmällä, koska välitasanteella on raiteiden ylitys.

Kampin portaat ovat 29,7 metriä syvällä ja 65 metriä pitkät. Ruoholahden tarkkaa syvyyttä en löytänyt, mutta länsimetron syvyyskartan mukaan sekin olisi n. 30 metrin luokkaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei kuvausnopeus kerro mitään vielä liukuportaiden nopeudesta! Jos haluat laskea liukuportaiden nopeuden, sinun täytyy tietää niiden pituus. Jos haluat tietää niiden pituuden, sinun täytyy tietää niiden nopeus. Aikahan tiedetään. Pystysuoraa matkaa ei näe videosta, mutta se toki on mahdollista etsiä jostain muualta.


Et siis osaa laskea kolmiolaskuja. Älä välitä, en minäkään, mutta liukuportaiden pituuden laskemiseen ei todellakaan tarvitse tietää nopeutta. Korkeusero ja lasku/nousukulma riittävät. 45° kulmalle osaan, koska kateetit ovat silloin yhtä pitkiä.

----------


## kouvo

> Se aikatappio on kuitenkin käsittääkseni pienempi kuin Helsingin metrossa ?


Jolla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään käytännön merkitystä puhuttaessa Tampereen pikaratikasta. Vertailu pitää suorittaa Tampereen pintaratkaisun ja  Tampereen tunneliratkaisun välillä, eikä verrata Tampereen ja helsingin tilanteita keskenään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Et siis osaa laskea kolmiolaskuja. Älä välitä, en minäkään, mutta liukuportaiden pituuden laskemiseen ei todellakaan tarvitse tietää nopeutta. Korkeusero ja lasku/nousukulma riittävät. 45° kulmalle osaan, koska kateetit ovat silloin yhtä pitkiä.


Olen kyllä lukenut trigonometriani. Pointtini oli, ettet tiedä pituutta etkä syvyyttä. Video ei anna luotettavaa tietoa yhdestäkään pituusmitasta mihinkään suuntaan, koska ei tiedetä nopeutta, vaikka aika tiedetään. Juuri siksi kysyinkin, oletko katsonut syvyyden jostain vai arvasitko sen. Pituuden laskemiseen täytyy myös tietää liukuportaiden nousukulma. Sekään ei ole vakio joka paikassa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Olen kyllä lukenut trigonometriani. Pointtini oli, ettet tiedä pituutta etkä syvyyttä. Video ei anna luotettavaa tietoa yhdestäkään pituusmitasta mihinkään suuntaan, koska ei tiedetä nopeutta, vaikka aika tiedetään. Juuri siksi kysyinkin, oletko katsonut syvyyden jostain vai arvasitko sen. Pituuden laskemiseen täytyy myös tietää liukuportaiden nousukulma. Sekään ei ole vakio joka paikassa.


Katsoin sen syvyyden R. Silfverbergin viestistä. Siihen voi olla linkkikin, kun vain joku viitsisi hakea. Sitäpaitsi se matkaan kuluva aika oli nimenomaan tämän keskustelun tärkein argumentti, ei matkan pituus.

----------


## late-

> Ruoholahti on n 30 metrin syvyydessä. Vilkaisin Youtubesta vastaavanlaisia metro-videoita Lontoosta, Moskovasta ja Pietarista, niin niissä suurin piirtein yhtä pitkällä liukuportaalla ajelee päästä päähän 1 minuutissa, kun se Ruoholahdessa kestää 1h40 min. Eli niitä on mahdollista nopeuttaa.


Epäilen hiukan Lontoon rullaportaiden nopeutta. Omien mutu-havaintojeni pohjalta väittäisin niiden olevan suunnilleen yhtä nopeita tahi hitaita kuin Helsingissä. Tässä ovat tietysti vastakkain sinun subjektiivinen arviosi rullaportaiden pituudesta ja minun subjektiivinen arvioni niiden koetusta nopeudesta  :Smile:  Oliko esimerkeissäsi mukana asemia, joissa lähes koko korkeusero on yhtä rullaporrasta? Sellaisen syvyystietoa voisi yrittää etsiä.

Pietarin ja Moskovan metrojen rullaportaat ovat paikan päälläkin koettuina huomattavan nopeita. Tästä syystä ne eivät myöskään täytä suomalaisia vaatimuksia turvallisuuden ja käytettävyyden suhteen. Kummassakaan kaupungissa metroa ei ole tarkoitettu heikosti liikkuville, eikä vastaavia tulla Suomessa rakentamaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Asemien väliseen matkaan meni vain minuutti. Kuinkahan pitkä tuo mahtaa olla kilometreissä ?


 Suomen raitiotieseuran sivuilta luntattuna tarkka etäisyys on yksi kilometri ja 169 metriä. 




> Tuossa muuten huomasin senkin, että tunnelissa ei ollut valoja.


Helsingin metron tunnelissa ei tosiaan ole valoja, jos ei mukaan lasketa tunnelien suuaukoissa olevia valoja. Tällä foorumilla on muistaakseni todettu, että Helsingin metron kaltaista tunnelia ei saisi nykynormien mukaan edes tehdä. Samassa käsityksessä olen että länsimetron tunneli olisi valaistu. Kehäradasta en ole kuullut/lukenut mitään tunnelin valaistuksesta, mutta uskoisi sielläkin olevan samat säännöt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pietarin ja Moskovan metrojen rullaportaat ovat paikan päälläkin koettuina huomattavan nopeita. Tästä syystä ne eivät myöskään täytä suomalaisia vaatimuksia turvallisuuden ja käytettävyyden suhteen. Kummassakaan kaupungissa metroa ei ole tarkoitettu heikosti liikkuville, eikä vastaavia tulla Suomessa rakentamaan.


Helsingin metroissa on liukuportaiden rinnalla hissit joka asemalla heikosti liikkuvia varten. 

Jos nyt unohdetaan välillä Pietari, Moskova ja Lontoo, niin lähin "hyväksyttävä" vertailukohde lienee Ruotsi, joka voittaa liukuporrasmaaottelun 30-metristen sarjassa 10 sekunnilla. 

Wikipedian mukaan Tukholman Västra Skogenin aseman portaalla on 33 m korkeusero, ja aikaa nousuun kuluu videon mukaan 1 min 30 sek. Helsingissä Kampin aseman korkeusero on 30 m ja aikaa nousuun kuluu Anteron mukaan 1 min 40 sek. 

Tukholmassa huomasin jo muutama vuosi sitten kun poikamme oli vasta 3-vuotias, että metron liukuportailla matkustaminen siellä vaatii pientä varovaisuutta ja totuttelua, eikä niihin voi astua yhtä verkkaisesti kuin täällä, koska ne todella ovat vähän nopeampia, mutta eivät missään nimessä hengenvaarallisien nopeita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ertsu

> Suomen raitiotieseuran sivuilta luntattuna tarkka etäisyys on yksi kilometri ja 169 metriä.


70 km:n tuntivauhdin olin tuosta laskevinani. On se sentään tuplasti katuratikkaan verratuna.

----------


## Jykke

> 70 km:n tuntivauhdin olin tuosta laskevinani. On se sentään tuplasti katuratikkaan verratuna.


60 km/h on maksimivauhti Hesan tunnelissa. Lisäksi muistutan, että Tampereella yhdenkään tunnelissa olevan aseman väli ei tulisi olemaan yli kilometriä, joten noihin vauhteihin ei kannata, eikä voikkaan kiihdyttää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 60 km/h on maksimivauhti Hesan tunnelissa.


Ei se taida olla. On aikaisemmin saattanut olla ennenkuin Kampin-Ruoholahden yli kilometrin pituinen pätkä otettiin käyttöön, ja saattaa olla yhä muiden asemien välillä, mutta nyt Kampin ja Ruohiksen välillä se on enemmän, joko 70 tai 80.  Muuten ei juna kerkiäisi ajaa minuutissa sen matkan.

Jos  foorumilla on joku metronkuljettaja tai joku joka on nähnyt sen nopeusmittarin linja-ajossa niin voi vahvistaa asian miten se on.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ertsu

> 60 km/h on maksimivauhti Hesan tunnelissa. Lisäksi muistutan, että Tampereella yhdenkään tunnelin väli ei tulisi olemaan yli kilometriä, joten noihin vauhteihin ei kannata, eikä voikkaan kiihdyttää.


1169 m/60sek = 19,483 m/s = näyttäisi olevan 70,14 km/h. Mikä meni pieleen ?

----------


## Jykke

> 1169 m/60sek = 19,483 m/s = näyttäisi olevan 70,14 km/h. Mikä meni pieleen ?


 Ei mikään, sillä itse olin väärässä. Laskutoimituksien ja youtube filmin tarkan uudelleenkatsomisen jälkeen, soitin vielä varmistukseksi soiton Hesalaiselle kaverilleni, joka on myös joukkoliikenneharrastaja, joka vahvisti että nopeusrajoitus olisi tunnelissa 70 km/h. Malliesimerkki hyvästä kiihtyvyydestä ja hidastuvuudesta  :Smile: . Mutta muistutan että vaikka Ruoholahti-Kamppi välillä päästään lyhyeksi hetkeksi huristamaankin tätä nopeutta, niin se ei poista maanpinnalle kulkeutumiseen tuhlautuvaa aikaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 1169 m/60sek = 19,483 m/s = näyttäisi olevan 70,14 km/h. Mikä meni pieleen ?


Sattumalta päädyit oikeaan tulokseen, mutta oletat virheellisesti kaksi asiaa: matka-aika olisi tasan 60 sekuntia (ilmeisesti koska aikatauluun on painettu 1 min) ja et ota huomioon kiihdytykseen ja hidastukseen kuluvaa aikaa.

Todistevideostamme nähdään, että matkaa kuluu 77 sekuntia, jolloin keskinopeus olisi 54,7 km/h. Mutta 1,2 m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä kiihdytys- ja hidastushukka on 16,2 sekuntia, kun huippunopeus on 70 km/h, jolloin jäljelle jäävän ajan nopeudeksi tarvitaan 69 km/h. Eli huippunopeus tuolla osuudella on 70 km/h.

Jos kiihtyvyys olisi hieman pienempi, 1,0 m/s^2, metron pitäisi ajaa väliä 72-73 km/h. Ajavatko metrot siis hienoista ylinopeutta (todennäköistä) vai onko kiihtyvyys tosiaan parempi kuin 1,0 m/s^2?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ajavatko metrot siis hienoista ylinopeutta (todennäköistä) vai onko kiihtyvyys tosiaan parempi kuin 1,0 m/s^2?


Lieköhän niin, että tämä uudempi osuus tunnelista on sallittu 80 km/h nopeudelle?

----------


## Ertsu

> Sattumalta päädyit oikeaan tulokseen, mutta oletat virheellisesti kaksi asiaa: matka-aika olisi tasan 60 sekuntia (ilmeisesti koska aikatauluun on painettu 1 min) ja et ota huomioon kiihdytykseen ja hidastukseen kuluvaa aikaa.


Tuosta videosta päätellen matka-aika oli jokseenkin tasan 60 sek., joten tuo 70,14 km/h oli keskinopeutta. Huippunopeuden pitäisi tuossa olla jotain 80 km/h.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuosta videosta päätellen matka-aika oli jokseenkin tasan 60 sek., joten tuo 70,14 km/h oli keskinopeutta. Huippunopeuden pitäisi tuossa olla jotain 80 km/h.


Miksi ihmeessä pitää jankata tällaisista asioista kun et vain itse viitsi tarkistaa asioita riittävän huolellisesti? Ei ollut "jokseenkin tasan" 60 sekuntia; virhehän on silloin vaivaiset 22 %. Videon aikalaskurista näkee selvästi, että metrojuna lähtee liikkeellä 3:08 ja video loppuu lähes pysähdykseen 4:25. 1 min 17 s = 77 sekuntia.

----------


## vompatti

> Minun laskuni mukaan 45 asteen kulmalla n. 42,4 metriä, jos pystysuora matka on 30 m.


Onko jotakin lähdettä sille, että liukuportaan nousukulma on 45 astetta? Neuvostoliiton metrojen liukuportaissa oli käytössä 30 asteen nousukulma (tämä ei sulje pois muiden nousukulmien mahdollisuutta). Suomessa liukuportaan nousukulma on Koneen mukaan 27,3-35 astetta.

Pietarin metrossa suurin liukuportaiden korkeus on 65,8 metriä. Mainitulla 30 asteen kulmalla liukuportaan pituudeksi tulee 131,6 metriä. Neuvostoliitossa tehtyjen tutkimusten mukaan liukuportaiden kapasiteetti maksimoidaan nopeudella 1 m/s. Käytännön nopeudet jäävät kuitenkin alle tuon. Suurimmalla nopeudella 0,95 m/s kestää 131,6 metrin matka lähes 2 min 20 s. Hitaammalla nopeudella 0,75 m/s matkan kestoksi tulee lähes kolme minuuttia. 

Lyhyesti: 30 asteen nousukulmalla 30 metrin nousemisessa nopeudella 0,75 m/s aikaa kuluu 80 sekuntia.

Lähteitä:
http://www.domotvetov.ru/Auto/a/4881_4.html
http://www.metro.ru/library/metropoliteny/57.html
http://metro.vpeterburge.ru/escalators/today/
http://www.metro.ru/analytics/escalator/

----------


## Jykke

> (ilmeisesti koska aikatauluun on painettu 1 min)


 Metrokartassa taasen kyseinen väli on merkitty kestämään kaksi minuuttia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Metrokartassa taasen kyseinen väli on merkitty kestämään kaksi minuuttia.


Varmaankin juuri tuosta syystä juna seisoi vielä n. minuutin sen jälkeen, kun kuvaaja oli astunut sisään ?

----------


## Jykke

> Varmaankin juuri tuosta syystä juna seisoi vielä n. minuutin sen jälkeen, kun kuvaaja oli astunut sisään ?


 Sama kävi minullakin mielessä, mutta en oikein näe siinä mitään järkeä että pitäisi pääteasemalla minuutin verran seisova juna laskea mukaan asemien väliseen matka-aikaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Varmaankin juuri tuosta syystä juna seisoi vielä n. minuutin sen jälkeen, kun kuvaaja oli astunut sisään ?


Ei. Ruoholahti on pääteasema; junat tulevat sinne noin minuutti-pari ennen lähtöaikaa ja odottavat, kunnes aikataulun mukainen lähtöaika koittaa. Huomioitavaa on, että vain lähtöasemalla aikataulun lähtöaika on tasaminuutilla ja sitä tulee todella odottaa. Muilla asemilla aikataulu on tietääkseni 10 sekunnin tarkkuudella, ja vain todella hiljaiseen aikaan lähtöaikaa pitää odottaa. Normaalisti lähtöaika on jo mennyt, kun juna on lähtövalmis.

Itse olen monesti Ruoholahdessa saapastellut hitaasti ja antanut muiden juosta ohi, kun olen tiennyt ettei juna lähde vielä moneen kymmeneen sekuntiin.  :Wink:  Muut kun juoksevat aina kun näkevätkin junan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Metrokartassa taasen kyseinen väli on merkitty kestämään kaksi minuuttia.


Ei aivan kaikissa. Olisikohan aina niissä kaavioissa, jotka intuitiivisesti toimivat vain toiseen suuntaan (nimenomaan ajettaessa länteen), Rautatientori-Kamppi on merkitty 2 minuutiksi ja Kamppi-Ruoholahti 1 minuutiksi? Esim. asemien linjakaavioissa. Tai sitten vain se jossain vaiheessa merkittiin niin (tai oli virhe), mutta on nyt muutettu takaisin?

Tässä huonolaatuinen todisteliite:

http://www.railway-technology.com/pr...-metro-map.jpg

----------


## omp

> Ei aivan kaikissa. Olisikohan aina niissä kaavioissa, jotka intuitiivisesti toimivat vain toiseen suuntaan (nimenomaan ajettaessa länteen), Rautatientori-Kamppi on merkitty 2 minuutiksi ja Kamppi-Ruoholahti 1 minuutiksi? Esim. asemien linjakaavioissa. Tai sitten vain se jossain vaiheessa merkittiin niin (tai oli virhe), mutta on nyt muutettu takaisin?


Näkyihän metrokartasta jossain vaiheessa sellaistakin versiota, jossa välit Itäkeskus-Puotila sekä Itäkeskus-Myllypuro merkittiin kestäväksi yhden minuutin ja vastaavasti Kontula-Mellunmäki sekä Rastila-Vuosaari kolme minuuttia, kun nykyään kartoissa kaikkien kyseisten välien pituus on 2 minuuttia.

Joten saattaa hyvinkin olla näin.

----------


## jawahl

Tampereen raitioliikennehanke saa laajaa kannatusta:

_09/10/2008 Tamperelainen:_
"Yli puolet tamperelaisista kunnallisvaaliehdokkaista pitää pika- tai katuratikan rakentamista ehdottoman välttämättömänä."

Aktiivisimpia raide- ja raitioliikenteen kannattajia ovat Vihreät, Vasemmisto ja SDP.
Täysin kielteisesti raideliikenteeseen suhatutuu vain marginaalinen vähemmistö, pääasiassa pienpuolueiden muutama iäkkäämpi ehdokas. 

Lupaavalta näyttää...

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen raitioliikennehanke saa laajaa kannatusta:
> 
> _09/10/2008 Tamperelainen:_
> "Yli puolet tamperelaisista kunnallisvaaliehdokkaista pitää pika- tai katuratikan rakentamista ehdottoman välttämättömänä."
> 
> Aktiivisimpia raide- ja raitioliikenteen kannattajia ovat Vihreät, Vasemmisto ja SDP.
> Täysin kielteisesti raideliikenteeseen suhatutuu vain marginaalinen vähemmistö, pääasiassa pienpuolueiden muutama iäkkäämpi ehdokas. 
> 
> Lupaavalta näyttää...


Non-nih. Seuraavaksi pitäisi vain saada selville, ketkä kannattavat pikaratikkaa, ei katuratikkaa keskustaan, niin voisin harkita jopa äänestämistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seuraavaksi pitäisi vain saada selville, ketkä kannattavat pikaratikkaa, ei katuratikkaa keskustaan...


Menee melkein semantiikan puolelle, mutta Tamperelaisen toimittaja ei ole ihan käsitteistä selvillä. Etkä ehkä sinäkään, Ertsu, mutta luulen kuitenkin, että olet selvillä, haluat vain ärsyttää.  :Wink: 

Kukaan ja missään ei ole ehdottanut Tampereelle katuratikkaa siihen tapaan kuin Helsingissa ratikka on. Riippumatta siitä, onko keskustaosuus tunnelissa vai Hämeenkadulla (tai jollain muulla kadulla), Tampereen ratikka on pika. Pika tulee siitä, että se ei matele henkilöautojen muodostamissa ruuhkissa. Eli sillä on omat kaistat ja valoetuudet, se pysähtyy vain pysäkeillä ja siinä välissäkin se ajaa niin nopeasti kuin pysäkkivälin puolesta on tarkoituksenmukaista.

Onhan nämä asiat selitetty tässä ketjussa moneen kertaan, mutta eihän tomittajalla ole aikaa eikä mielenkiintoakaan yhtä ainoata aihetta seurata. Sinä Ertsu vaan pidät tunneliraideliikenteestä, ja yrität esittää sen muka pintaliikennettä parempana. Ei siinä sinänsä mitään pahaa ole, jos tykkää tunneleista. Toiset tykkää silloista, pilvenpiirätjistä, kelomökeistä jne. Kaikesta saa tykätä, mutta voisit sinäkin myöntää, että kyse on vain mielipiteistä. Ei tunnelista mitään hyötyä Tampereella ole, vaikka sinusta se olisikin kiva juttu.

Minustakin olisi kiva, jos Hesassa pääsisi ajamaan 100 vuotta vanhalla ratikalla kuten esim. Göteborgissa. Mutta se on vain kiva juttu, ei se ole toimivaa joukkoliikennettä enää 2000-luvulla. Ja ihan oikeasti, sama pätee tunneliratikoihin sen kokoisissa kaupungeissa, joita Suomessa on. Puolessa vuosisadassa on opittu yhtä ja toista  muiden oppirahoista. Ei tarvitse toistaa jo tehtyjä virheitä ja kokeilla tunneleita, kun tiedetään, ettei niitä tarvita eikä niihin siten tarvitse tuhlata rahaa.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Menee melkein semantiikan puolelle, mutta Tamperelaisen toimittaja ei ole ihan käsitteistä selvillä. Etkä ehkä sinäkään, Ertsu, mutta luulen kuitenkin, että olet selvillä, haluat vain ärsyttää.


En ole mielestäni ärsyttänyt ketään.




> Kukaan ja missään ei ole ehdottanut Tampereelle katuratikkaa siihen tapaan kuin Helsingissa ratikka on. Riippumatta siitä, onko keskustaosuus tunnelissa vai Hämeenkadulla (tai jollain muulla kadulla), Tampereen ratikka on pika. Pika tulee siitä, että se ei matele henkilöautojen muodostamissa ruuhkissa. Eli sillä on omat kaistat ja valoetuudet, se pysähtyy vain pysäkeillä ja siinä välissäkin se ajaa niin nopeasti kuin pysäkkivälin puolesta on tarkoituksenmukaista.


Mihin omille kaistoille tuo "pika"ratikka Hämeenkadulla sijoitettaisiin ? Nykyisille jalkakäytäville, vai ?




> Onhan nämä asiat selitetty tässä ketjussa moneen kertaan, mutta eihän tomittajalla ole aikaa eikä mielenkiintoakaan yhtä ainoata aihetta seurata. Sinä Ertsu vaan pidät tunneliraideliikenteestä, ja yrität esittää sen muka pintaliikennettä parempana. Ei siinä sinänsä mitään pahaa ole, jos tykkää tunneleista. Toiset tykkää silloista, pilvenpiirätjistä, kelomökeistä jne. Kaikesta saa tykätä, mutta voisit sinäkin myöntää, että kyse on vain mielipiteistä. Ei tunnelista mitään hyötyä Tampereella ole, vaikka sinusta se olisikin kiva juttu.


Olen myöntänyt jo ajat sitten, että kyse on vain mielipiteistä. Eikös tämä mielipidefoorumi olekaan ?




> Minustakin olisi kiva, jos Hesassa pääsisi ajamaan 100 vuotta vanhalla ratikalla kuten esim. Göteborgissa. Mutta se on vain kiva juttu, ei se ole toimivaa joukkoliikennettä enää 2000-luvulla. Ja ihan oikeasti, sama pätee tunneliratikoihin sen kokoisissa kaupungeissa, joita Suomessa on. Puolessa vuosisadassa on opittu yhtä ja toista  muiden oppirahoista. Ei tarvitse toistaa jo tehtyjä virheitä ja kokeilla tunneleita, kun tiedetään, ettei niitä tarvita eikä niihin siten tarvitse tuhlata rahaa.


Minkähänlaisella nopeudella nuo sata vuotta vanhat ratikat mahtavat liikkua ? Onhan Tampereellakin ollut monena kesänä se traktorivetoinen "juna". Kyllähän sillä voisi olla kiva matkustaa silloin, kun ei ole kiirettä mihinkään, vaan eipä ole tullut kokeiltua. Siitä ei kuitenkaan ole työmatkaliikenteen hoitajaksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mihin omille kaistoille tuo "pika"ratikka Hämeenkadulla sijoitettaisiin ? Nykyisille jalkakäytäville, vai ?


Ovatko jalankulkijat mielestäsi niin ärsyttäviä, etteivät nykyiset autokaistat tulleet ollenkaan mieleesi?



> Minkähänlaisella nopeudella nuo sata vuotta vanhat ratikat mahtavat liikkua ? Onhan Tampereellakin ollut monena kesänä se traktorivetoinen "juna". Kyllähän sillä voisi olla kiva matkustaa silloin, kun ei ole kiirettä mihinkään, vaan eipä ole tullut kokeiltua. Siitä ei kuitenkaan ole työmatkaliikenteen hoitajaksi.


Olisikohan maksiminopeudet yleensä sellaista 35 km/h luokkaa satavuotiailla ratikoilla? Anteron pointti taitaa olla, että liikennettä 2000-luvulla hoidetaan 2000-luvun keinoin, niillä joita on opittu virheistä vuosikymmenien aikana. Tällaiset traktorivetoiset junat ja 100-vuotiaat ratikat, kuten myös tunnelit ja höyryjunat eivät ole mitään muuta kuin kivoja asioita, joita voi fiilistellä mielensä mukaan ja toivoa, että joku suo silloin tällöin tilaisuuden tähän fiilistelyyn.

Mutta päätöksenteossa, ja varsinkin jos siihen liittyy kansan raha, ei pitäisi ajatella sitä, mikä on vain kivaa, vaan sitä mikä on kivaa, mutta myös hyödyllistä. Jos haluat Tampereelle hyvää joukkoliikennettä, ajattele kokonaisuutta, älä yhtä pientä tunnelinpätkää, joka nyt vain sattuu olemaan tosi kiva. Tämän tunnelinpätkän maksaa veronmaksajat, jotka varmasti hyötyisivät enemmän vaikkapa pitemmistä linjoista tai laadukkaammasta kalustosta. Kuten itse olet sanonut, keskusta on vain läpikulkupaikka ratikkamatkustajille. Miksi sinne siis pitäisi upottaa suhteessa enemmän rahaa? Eikö tätä rahaa pitäisi käyttää niihin kohteisiin, joissa valtaosa linjaston käyttäjistä asuu?

----------


## Ertsu

> Ovatko jalankulkijat mielestäsi niin ärsyttäviä, etteivät nykyiset autokaistat tulleet ollenkaan mieleesi?


O.K. mitkä sieltä nyt sinun mielestäsi pitäisi poistaa tai siirtää käyttämään samaa kaistaa ? Henkilöautot, jakeluautot, taksit vai bussit.





> Tämän tunnelinpätkän maksaa veronmaksajat, jotka varmasti hyötyisivät enemmän vaikkapa pitemmistä linjoista tai laadukkaammasta kalustosta. 
> Kuten itse olet sanonut, keskusta on vain läpikulkupaikka ratikkamatkustajille. Miksi sinne siis pitäisi upottaa suhteessa enemmän rahaa?


En ajatellutkaan tunnelinpätkää pidempien linjojen tai laadukkaan kaluston vaihtoehdoksi.



> Eikö tätä rahaa pitäisi käyttää niihin kohteisiin, joissa valtaosa linjaston käyttäjistä asuu?


Asuinkeskittymien lisäksi pitäisi ajatella myös suuria työpaikka- ja koulukeskittymiä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ajatellutkaan tunnelinpätkää pidempien linjojen tai laadukkaan kaluston vaihtoehdoksi.


Mutta ne ovat! Jos meillä olisi määrättömästi rahaa, Tampereella olisi jo 100 kilometrin metroverkko ja magneettijunat kulkisivat Helsinkiin puolessa tunnissa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta ne ovat! Jos meillä olisi määrättömästi rahaa, Tampereella olisi jo 100 kilometrin metroverkko ja magneettijunat kulkisivat Helsinkiin puolessa tunnissa.


Mutta sitähän onkin määrättömästi. Rakennusprojektin voisi jakaa vaikka 5-6 vuodelle. Kaikenmaailman Tampere-talojen, Näsinneulan, Koskikeskuksen y.m. hinnalla saisi vaikka mitä.
Jos kaikki rahan määrä aikojen alusta lukien laskettaisiin yhteen, niin aika paljon sitä on. 

Toisekseen julkisen rakentamisen rahat eivät katoa mihinkään avaruuteen, vaan kiertävät esim palkkojen jälkeen kulutukseen.

Kolmanneksi: Paljonko Näsinneulan tai Tampere-talon rakentaminen maksaa nykyisin ?
Vastaus: 0 . Niiden rakentaminen on jo maksettu ja vain ylläpitokuluja maksellaan.

Neljänneksi: Tampereella ei tarvita 100 km:n metroverkkoa. Kymmenesosa riittää.

Piti vielä lisätä, että silloin kun kirjastotalo Metsoa suunniteltiin, sitä vastustettiin voimakkaasti,  koska sen vaihtoehtona pidettiin Keskussairaalan laajennusta ja useimmat pitivät sairaalaa tärkeämpänä.

Nythän Metso on rakennettu, mutta onpa keskussairaalaakin laajennettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pika tulee siitä, että se ei matele henkilöautojen muodostamissa ruuhkissa. Eli sillä on omat kaistat ja valoetuudet, se pysähtyy vain pysäkeillä ja siinä välissäkin se ajaa niin nopeasti kuin pysäkkivälin puolesta on tarkoituksenmukaista.


Keskustelussa selvästikin näkyy, että käsitteet ymmärretään erilailla. Varsinkin pikaraitiotie-käsite tarkoittaa monille eri asiaa. Monien mielestä se vain on raitiotie, jonka keskinopeus on perinteistä raitiotietä suurempi. Se ei tarkoita, etteikö se edelleen pysähtelisi liikennevaloissa ja autoruuhkissa, jolloin välipysäkellekään ei saavuta junamaisen tarkasti minuutilleen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta sitähän onkin määrättömästi. -- Toisekseen julkisen rakentamisen rahat eivät katoa mihinkään avaruuteen, vaan kiertävät esim palkkojen jälkeen kulutukseen.


Vaan julkinen talous ei toimi näin yksinkertaisesti. Ensinnäkin yhteiskunnankin täytyy kerätä sen käyttämät rahat sen jäseniltään. Suuri(n?) osa näistä menee erilaisiin tulonsiirtoihin eli sosiaalipolitiikkaan. Toiseksi yhteiskunnan tulee järjestää ne palvelut, jotka ei ole järkevää tuottaa yksityisesti, esim. terveydenhuolto, opetus, perusinfra. Mutta kaikki raha, jota yhteiskunta kerää, jarruttaa taloutta, joten sitä tulee kerätä niin vähän kuin mahdollista.

Rahan sijoittaminen investointiin ei tarkoita, että se olisi silloin maksettu! Esimerkiksi jos Tampere haluaisi ottaa lainaa miljardi euroa, maksaa se kaupungille 5 % korolla 66 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa 30 vuoden maksuajalla. Vaikka raha onkin periaatteessa palautunut yhteiskunnan jäsenille, on yhteiskunnan resursseja käytetty, koska esim. rakennustyöläiset olisivat voineet sinä aikana tehdä jotain hyödyllisempääkin, jolloin yhteiskunta olisi hyötynyt nopeammin. Aikahan on meillä jokaisella niukka resurssi, ja suurin osa meistä toivoo nauttivansa omana elinaikanaan mahdollisimman mukavaa elämää. (Mutta suurimmalle osalle meistä mukavuuden huippu ei ole matkustaa Hämeentien alla tunnelissa, ilman todellista matka-aikahyötyä.)

Jos valitsemme aina mahdollisimman tuottavan hankkeen, meillä on nopeammin varaa rakentaa muita tarpeellisia hankkeita. Se, että on rakennettu Metso ja Taysin laajennus, ei vielä indikoi, että rahaa olisi määrättömästi. Väkisinkin molempien rakentaminen on vähentänyt yhteiskunnan mahdollisuuksia muihin investointeihin toistaiseksi. Niukkuudesta ei pääse yli eikä ympäri. Mutta jos Metso ja Taysin laajennus ovat molemmat kannattavia investointeja, ne tuottavat itsensä takaisin riittävän ajan kuluessa, jolloin meillä saattaa olla varaa vielä suurempiin investointeihin (yhteiskunnan hyvinvointikin realisoituu joskus veroeuroina). Mutta jos käytämme 200 miljoonaa euroa ratikkatunneliin, se ei tuota omia kustannuksiaan takaisin, ja jarruttaa investointeja myös tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minkähänlaisella nopeudella nuo sata vuotta vanhat ratikat mahtavat liikkua ?


Helsingin raitioiliikenteen keskinopeus oli 100 vuotta sitten sama kuin nyt, 14 km/h.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta jos Metso ja Taysin laajennus ovat molemmat kannattavia investointeja, ne tuottavat itsensä takaisin riittävän ajan kuluessa, jolloin meillä saattaa olla varaa vielä suurempiin investointeihin (yhteiskunnan hyvinvointikin realisoituu joskus veroeuroina). Mutta jos käytämme 200 miljoonaa euroa ratikkatunneliin, se ei tuota omia kustannuksiaan takaisin, ja jarruttaa investointeja myös tulevaisuudessa.


Nehän eivät ole sen enempää kannattavia kuin muutkaan infrahankkeet. Metso lainaa vain kirjoja ihmisille ja sairaalassa hoidetaan potilaita. Eihän moottoritiekään kannata suoranaisesti ilman tietullia. (Huom ! En kannata tietulleja.) Pikaratikkatunneli ei (luultavasti) maksa sen enempää kuin moottoritie liittymineen/km.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> O.K. mitkä sieltä nyt sinun mielestäsi pitäisi poistaa tai siirtää käyttämään samaa kaistaa ? Henkilöautot, jakeluautot, taksit vai bussit.


Kaikki, jäljelle jääviä busseja lukuunottamatta, kun kerran kyse on vain yhdestä kadusta. Kaikki on järjestelyistä kiinni. Onhan Helsingissäkin saatu  "tyhjennettyä" mm. Aleksanterinkatu muusta liikenteestä. Ja niitä kävelykatujakin pystytään avaamaan joka kaupungissa.




> En ajatellutkaan tunnelinpätkää pidempien linjojen tai laadukkaan kaluston vaihtoehdoksi.


Pitäisi ajatella, koska raha ei kasva puussa.




> Asuinkeskittymien lisäksi pitäisi ajatella myös suuria työpaikka- ja koulukeskittymiä.


...Eikä tarpeettomia tunneleita.

----------


## Ertsu

Tampereelehan on jo hyväksytty yksi tarpeeton, Kekkosentien tunneli.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nehän eivät ole sen enempää kannattavia kuin muutkaan infrahankkeet. Metso lainaa vain kirjoja ihmisille ja sairaalassa hoidetaan potilaita.


Kannattavuus on vähän laajempi käsite kuin se, että peritäänkö näiden hankkeiden käyttäjiltä maksua. Sairaalan laajennuksen kannattavuus realisoituu ihmisten parempana terveytenä ja siten parempana työkykynä ja lopulta suurempana tuottavuutena ja valtion ja kuntien kassaan siten myös verotuloina. Kirjaston kannattavuus realisoituu ihmisten suurempana sivistyksenä ja henkisenä hyvinvointina ja siten sekin tuottavuuden kasvuna. Lisäksi ihmisten hyvinvoinnilla on itseisarvonsa, eli tuotetaan juuri sitä mitä ihmiset haluavatkin. Sitä ei tarvitse välttämättä realisoida rahana takaisin, kunhan siihen vain on kokonaisuutena varaa. Ihmiset maksavat myös mieluummin veroja, jos saavat vastineeksi kunnon palveluja. Verorahojen hukkaaminen on jokaisen veronmaksajan omien rahojen hukkaamista.

On kuitenkin järjetöntä verrata liikenneinfrahankkeita terveydenhuoltoon ja sivistykseen investointeihin, koska niitä on hankala muuttaa yhteismitallisiksi. Ja riippumatta muiden alojen investoinneista turhiin liikenneinvestointeihin kaadettu raha on hukkaamista, ja yhteiskunnalle on parempi investoida kannattaviin hankkeisiin kuin kannattamattomiin.

Vetoat aina Kekkosentien tunneliin, mutta yhden turhan hankkeen rakentaminen ei anna lupaa tehdä toista. Päättäjillä ei ole aina käytettävissään täydellistä tietoa. Täällä keskustellaan osittain juuri siksi, että kaivettaisiin esiin sitä parempaa tietoa hankkeiden vaikutuksista. Paremman tiedon puutteessa päätetyt hankkeet vain entisestään korostavat sitä, että tulevaisuuden hankkeet tulisi päättää todellisten vaikutusten ja kannattavuuden perusteella. Sitä paitsi Kekkosentien tunnelilla on osoitettavissa myös hyötyjä sen verran, että kannattavuuden määrittely riippuu siitä, mitä halutaan enemmän arvostaa.

On taas vaikea mieltää, että tunnelilla olisi jotain muutakin arvoa kuin väyläkapasiteetin lisäys ja mahdollinen nopeushyöty. Nopeushyötyähän sillä ei lopulta ole, kuten melko yksinkertaisin laskelmin on täällä osoitettu. Väyläkapasiteetti on vähän mutkikkaampi kysymys, mutta käytännössä se tarkoittaa, että Tampereen keskustassa panostettaisiin 200 miljoonalla eurolla henkilöautoiluun, kun sen väylät Hämeenkadulla säästettäisiin tunnelin ansiosta. Jos mielestäsi Kekkosentien tunneli kerran on turha, miksi sitten noin voimakkaasti haluat toista henkilöautoilua hyödyttävää hanketta, josta ei joukkoliikenteelle kerta kaikkiaan ole hyötyä?

Jos vaihtoehtona olisi tuoda raitiovaunut Hämeenkadulle ja viedä autoliikenne sen alle, etkö tosiaan kannattaisi sellaista vaihtoehtoa? Miksi haluat viedä nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen pinnan alle huonosti saavutettavaksi ja pitää henkilöautoilun pinnalla viemässä tilaa, aiheuttamassa estevaikutusta ja pilaamassa viihtyvyyttä, kun hyödyt sille ovat paljon pienemmät kuin joukkoliikenteelle samassa paikassa?

----------


## Ertsu

> On taas vaikea mieltää, että tunnelilla olisi jotain muutakin arvoa kuin väyläkapasiteetin lisäys ja mahdollinen nopeushyöty. Nopeushyötyähän sillä ei lopulta ole, kuten melko yksinkertaisin laskelmin on täällä osoitettu. Väyläkapasiteetti on vähän mutkikkaampi kysymys, mutta käytännössä se tarkoittaa, että Tampereen keskustassa panostettaisiin 200 miljoonalla eurolla henkilöautoiluun, kun sen väylät Hämeenkadulla säästettäisiin tunnelin ansiosta. Jos mielestäsi Kekkosentien tunneli kerran on turha, miksi sitten noin voimakkaasti haluat toista henkilöautoilua hyödyttävää hanketta, josta ei joukkoliikenteelle kerta kaikkiaan ole hyötyä?


Väyläkapasiteetin lisäys vähentää aina ruuhkia ja nopeuttaa liikennettä. Myös bussit aiheuttavat ruuhkia Hämeenkadulla ja maan alla kulkevan ratikan ei tarvitse noista ruuhkista kärsi.




> Jos vaihtoehtona olisi tuoda raitiovaunut Hämeenkadulle ja viedä autoliikenne sen alle, etkö tosiaan kannattaisi sellaista vaihtoehtoa? Miksi haluat viedä nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen pinnan alle huonosti saavutettavaksi ja pitää henkilöautoilun pinnalla viemässä tilaa, aiheuttamassa estevaikutusta ja pilaamassa viihtyvyyttä, kun hyödyt sille ovat paljon pienemmät kuin joukkoliikenteelle samassa paikassa?


En kannattaisi. Jos nopea pikaratikka olisi tunnelissa helposti saavutettavissa, henkilöautoilun tarve keskustassa vähenisi. Henkilöautoilua voisi rajoittaa myös pysäköintimaksuja korottamalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En kannattaisi. Jos nopea pikaratikka olisi tunnelissa helposti saavutettavissa, henkilöautoilun tarve keskustassa vähenisi. Henkilöautoilua voisi rajoittaa myös pysäköintimaksuja korottamalla.


Sinulle on kymmenet kerrat selitetty, että pikaratikka on helpoiten saavutettavissa siellä, missä myös matkustajat ovat, ja että eri tasoon vieminen tuo aivan turhaan yhden välivaiheen. Lisäksi sen turhan tasonvaihdon hinnalla saadaan kehitettyä raitioliikennettä aika reippaasti.

Kiinnostaisi myös tietää, millä perustelet sen, että henkilöautoilun tarve keskustassa vähenisi. Itse ainakin posottelisin keskustaan juuri silloin, kun tie on tyhjä joukkoliikennevälineistä.

Onko kenties oman autoilusi suosiminen se, minkä vuoksi jaksat täällä toistella näitä asioita? Vaikuttaa hyvinkin paljon siltä, että et halua Tampereelle laadukasta kaupunkiliikennettä, vaan sellaista, että autoille tulisi lisää tilaa jo muutenkin tukkoisille kaduille. Onko pakokaasua tupruttavat kulkuvälineet kadulla todellakin mielestäsi parempi kuin sähköllä kulkevat?

----------


## Ertsu

> Sinulle on kymmenet kerrat selitetty, että pikaratikka on helpoiten saavutettavissa siellä, missä myös matkustajat ovat, ja että eri tasoon vieminen tuo aivan turhaan yhden välivaiheen. Lisäksi sen turhan tasonvaihdon hinnalla saadaan kehitettyä raitioliikennettä aika reippaasti.


On selitetty. Arvaa uskonko ? Helsingin metrokin kulkee osan matkastaan tunnelissa. Mikä siitä tekee muka vaikeasti saavutettavan ?
Myös Tampereen juna-asemalla pitää mennä liukuportaita asemalaiturille.




> Kiinnostaisi myös tietää, millä perustelet sen, että henkilöautoilun tarve keskustassa vähenisi. Itse ainakin posottelisin keskustaan juuri silloin, kun tie on tyhjä joukkoliikennevälineistä.


Henkilöautoilun tarve vähenee sillä, että keskustaan pääsee *nopeasti* ja mukavasti.
Jos sinä käyt keskustassa vain huviajelulla, niin suurin osa ihmisistä ei käy. Ainakin minä käyn vain silloin harvoin, kun sattuu olemaan asiaa keskustaan.




> Onko kenties oman autoilusi suosiminen se, minkä vuoksi jaksat täällä toistella näitä asioita? Vaikuttaa hyvinkin paljon siltä, että et halua Tampereelle laadukasta kaupunkiliikennettä, vaan sellaista, että autoille tulisi lisää tilaa jo muutenkin tukkoisille kaduille. Onko pakokaasua tupruttavat kulkuvälineet kadulla todellakin mielestäsi parempi kuin sähköllä kulkevat?


Kuten sanottu, käyn keskustassa vain harvoin. Onneksi keskustan ulkopuolella on sen verran palveluja, että ei tarvitse useammin käydä.

Voisin käydä useamminkin, jos kyyti olisi mukavaa ja  *nopeaa*. Linja-auto kihnuttaa 15 minuutin matkaa vähintään puoli tuntia. Sama koskee pintaratikkaa.

Sähköllä kulkeva pikaratikka tunnelissa ei todellakaan vaikuta katuruuhkiin muutoin, kuin että ihmiset käyttäisivät mieluummin joukkoliikennettä, joka on nopeaa.

Eikä tarvitse syyttää autoilun suosijaksi. Tampereella on lähes pakko olla auto, jos käy töissä keskustan ulkopuolella.

Piti vielä lisätä, että miksi juuri minun mielipiteeni kääntäminen on joillekin niin tavattoman tärkeää ?
Minulla ei ole minkäänlaista vaikutusvaltaa yhteisiin asioihin ja tämänkin mielipiteeni kanssa olen täysin yksin, joten toteuttamispelkoa ei ole.

----------


## Jykke

> On selitetty. Arvaa uskonko ?


 Siksi sinua on kehotettu matkustamaan Helsinkiin katsomaan ja havainnoimaan itse.  




> Helsingin metrokin kulkee osan matkastaan tunnelissa. Mikä siitä tekee muka vaikeasti saavutettavan ?


Matka joka tuhlautuu maan alle ja sieltä ylös. Etkö tosiaan muista sitä Ruoholahden metroasema filmiä?




> Henkilöautoilun tarve vähenee sillä, että keskustaan pääsee *nopeasti* ja mukavasti.


 Mikä onnistuu myös maan päällisen liikenteen kehittämisellä. 




> Sähköllä kulkeva pikaratikka tunnelissa ei todellakaan vaikuta katuruuhkiin muutoin, kuin että ihmiset käyttäisivät mieluummin joukkoliikennettä, joka on nopeaa.


 Eihän se nopeaa tunnelissa ole, sillä aika tuhlautuu rullaportaissa. Sitä paitsi joukkoliikenteen siirtämisellä maan alle, antaa autoistumiselle hyvät mahdollisuudet, toisin kuin joukkoliikenteelle pyhitetty Hämeenkatu. 




> Piti vielä lisätä, että miksi juuri minun mielipiteeni kääntäminen on joillekin niin tavattoman tärkeää ?


Ei kukaan käännä kenenkään päätä tarkoituksella, vaan täällä vastataan väitteiseesi faktojen kera.

----------


## Ertsu

> Siksi sinua on kehotettu matkustamaan Helsinkiin katsomaan ja havainnoimaan itse.


Minun ei tarvitse matkustaa Helsinkiin sitä varten. Riittää, kun menen Tampereen juna-asemalle tai Hervannan uimahalliin. Hervannan uimahalli sijaitsee n. 30 m:n syvyydellä eikä ole yhtään hankalasti saavutettava nopealla hissillä. Päinvastoin. 30m konevoimalla pystysuunnassa taittuu helpommin ja nopeammin kuin vaakasuunnassa kävellen.





> Matka joka tuhlautuu maan alle ja sieltä ylös. Etkö tosiaan muista sitä Ruoholahden metroasema filmiä?


Muistan muistan. Sekin oli rakennettu liian syvälle, koska kirjoittaja R. Silfverbergin mukaan metroa oli alunperin tarkoitus jatkaa meren lahden ali. Enpä muista noita paikan nimiä. Tampereen "metron" syvyydeksi riittäisi alle 20 m (15-18m).




> Mikä onnistuu myös maan päällisen liikenteen kehittämisellä.


Keskustaan ei niin nopeaa maanpinnan liikennettä saakaan, että se kilpailisi omalla reitillään kulkevan ratikan kanssa.





> Eihän se nopeaa tunnelissa ole, sillä aika tuhlautuu rullaportaissa. Sitä paitsi joukkoliikenteen siirtämisellä maan alle, antaa autoistumiselle hyvät mahdollisuudet, toisin kuin joukkoliikenteelle pyhitetty Hämeenkatu.


Vaikka kuinka sulkisit Hämeenkadun henkilöautoilta, bussit kulkevat aina ja jakeluliikennekin pitää päästää kulkemaan.

Sitäpaitsi autoistuminen onnistuu jo nyt vaikka mitään tunnelia ei vielä olekaan. Ratikan vieminen tunneliin vähentäisi jonkin verran bussien tarvetta, mutta ei poista niitäkään kokonaan katukuvasta.

Jos henkilöautot halutaan pois Hämeenkadulta, niin se onnistuu liikennemerkeillä, eikä tunnelissa kulkeva ratikka vaikuta sitä eikä tätä.

----------


## Jykke

> Riittää, kun menen Tampereen juna-asemalle tai Hervannan uimahalliin.


 Tampereen uuden asematunnelin rullaportaat ovat oiva esimerkki junan saapuessa. Samanlaiset ruuhkat ja jonotukset odottavat myös tunneliasemalla. Mutta suosittelen silti tutustumismatkaa Helsingin metroon. Hyvä esimerkki on matka Sörnäisistä Rautatientorille. Busseilla matka on keskimäärin seitsemän minuuttia. Metrolla vuorostaan neljä. Mutta jos vaihdat bussista metroon Sörnäisissä ollaksesi nopeammin Rautatientorilla häviät ajan maan alle kulkemisessa ja matkassa maan pinnalle. Ja lisäksi mahdollinen viidenkin minuutin junanodotus. 




> Hervannan uimahalli sijaitsee n. 30 m:n syvyydellä eikä ole yhtään hankalasti saavutettava nopealla hissillä. Päinvastoin. 30m konevoimalla pystysuunnassa taittuu helpommin ja nopeammin kuin vaakasuunnassa kävellen.


 Ja matkustajamäärätkin ovat varmaan samat Hervannan uimahallin hissillä, kuin metroasemalla? Hisseillä ei voi kuljettaa tehokkaasti sitä väkimäärää, joka ratikoista purkautuu asemalla sykäyksittäin. Siitä seuraa turhaa jonotusta ja odottamista. 




> Tampereen "metron" syvyydeksi riittäisi alle 20 m (15-18m).


 Sillä ei ole merkitystä onko tunneli 30 tai 20 metrin syvyydessä. Sama haitta ja hinta joka tapauksessa. 




> Keskustaan ei niin nopeaa maanpinnan liikennettä saakaan, että se kilpailisi omalla reitillään kulkevan ratikan kanssa.


Liikennevaloissa etuudet ja kiskot keskelle Hämeenkatua, sekä mahdollinen Kauppakadun pyhittäminen raitiotiekävelykaduksi.




> Vaikka kuinka sulkisit Hämeenkadun henkilöautoilta, bussit kulkevat aina ja jakeluliikennekin pitää päästää kulkemaan.


Henkilöautoliikenne juuri on se ainoa ongelma. Bussien ja ratikoiden muodostama joukkoliikennekatu (jolla myös taksit ja huoltoliikenne saisivat ajaa) olisi tehokas liikenneväylä. 




> Ratikan vieminen tunneliin vähentäisi jonkin verran bussien tarvetta, mutta ei poista niitäkään kokonaan katukuvasta.


 Aivan sama bussien vähennys voidaan suorittaa myös pintaratkaisulla.

----------


## Miska

> Hyvä esimerkki on matka Sörnäisistä Rautatientorille. Busseilla matka on keskimäärin seitsemän minuuttia. Metrolla vuorostaan neljä. Mutta jos vaihdat bussista metroon Sörnäisissä ollaksesi nopeammin Rautatientorilla häviät ajan maan alle kulkemisessa ja matkassa maan pinnalle. Ja lisäksi mahdollinen viidenkin minuutin junanodotus.


Tuo 7 min on Sörnäinen - Rautatientori -bussimatkalle ehkä hieman alakanttiin. Toki hiljaisimpaan aikaan matkan pääsee viidessäkin minuutissa, mutta vastaavasti ruuhka-aikaan voi mennä yli 10 minuuttiakin. Joka tapauksessa bussi useimmiten pesee metron tällä matkalla. Satojen vaihtokertojen kokemuksella voin sanoa, että siirtyminen Kurvin bussipysäkiltä alas metrolaiturille vie noin 3 min, jos liukuportaita ei juokse alas. Keskimääräisellä parin minuutin odotusajalla ja vastaavalla 3 - 4 min siirtymällä Rautatientorin päässä matka-ajaksi Kurvista maanpinnalta esimerkiksi rautatieaseman pääoville vie noin 12 - 13 minuuttia. 

Bussilla odotusaika on suuren tarjonnan ansiosta keskimäärin ehkä joitakin kymmeniä sekunteja, matka-aika keskimäärin 8 min ja Rautatientorin bussilaitureilta steissin pääoville on parin minuutin kävelymatka eli yhteensä 10 - 11 minuuttia. Ratikalla keskimääräinen odotusaika on hieman pidempi, samoin matka-aika. Toisaalta kävelymatka rautatieaseman edessä olevalta pysäkiltä aseman pääoville on vain kymmeniä metrejä eli aika tasoihin menee bussin ja metron kanssa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen uuden asematunnelin rullaportaat ovat oiva esimerkki junan saapuessa. Samanlaiset ruuhkat ja jonotukset odottavat myös tunneliasemalla.


Jos pikaratikka ottaa kyytiinsä 300 matkustajaa ja se kulkee maanpinnalla, niin eikö samat ruuhkat ja jonotukset ole silloin ratikkapysäkillä ?




> Ja matkustajamäärätkin ovat varmaan samat Hervannan uimahallin hissillä, kuin metroasemalla? Hisseillä ei voi kuljettaa tehokkaasti sitä väkimäärää, joka ratikoista purkautuu asemalla sykäyksittäin. Siitä seuraa turhaa jonotusta ja odottamista.


Viittaan edelliseen. Jos ratikkaan mahtuu 300 henkilöä, se ei tarkoita, että ratikan koko matkustajisto vaihtuu joka asemalla.




> Sillä ei ole merkitystä onko tunneli 30 tai 20 metrin syvyydessä. Sama haitta ja hinta joka tapauksessa.


Miksei muka ole merkitystä ? 20 m on kolmanneksen vähemmän kuin 30 m. Tarkoittaa samalla myös kolmanneksen ajansäästöä hississä tai liukuportaissa. 

Samalla esim koskipuiston pysäkki siirtyisi lähemmäs Koskikeskusta, kun se olisi suoraan alapuolella.
Tällä hetkellä koskipuiston pysäkeiltä on pidempi kävelymatka Koskikeskukseen kuin mitä se pystysuoraan olisi.




> Henkilöautoliikenne juuri on se ainoa ongelma. Bussien ja ratikoiden muodostama joukkoliikennekatu (jolla myös taksit ja huoltoliikenne saisivat ajaa) olisi tehokas liikenneväylä.


Ja oma tunneli ratikoille olisi vielä tehokkaampi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos pikaratikka ottaa kyytiinsä 300 matkustajaa ja se kulkee maanpinnalla, niin eikö samat ruuhkat ja jonotukset ole silloin ratikkapysäkillä ?


Ei sitten tullut mieleesi, että ratikassa on useampi leveä ovi eikä oviaukossa tarvitse odottaa perillepääsyä, kuten hississä tai rullaportaissa.



> Miksei muka ole merkitystä ? 20 m on kolmanneksen vähemmän kuin 30 m. Tarkoittaa samalla myös kolmanneksen ajansäästöä hississä tai liukuportaissa.


Se ei silti tarkoita ajansäästöä, kun verrataan nollaan metriin. Tuskin kaikki Koskikeskuksellakaan jäävät menevät juuri koskikeskukseen.



> Samalla esim koskipuiston pysäkki siirtyisi lähemmäs Koskikeskusta, kun se olisi suoraan alapuolella.


Tätä en siis vain voi ymmärtää. 2-10 metriä kohteesta on siis kauempana kuin 20 metriä? En tietenkään tiedä, mihin ratikkapysäkki aiotaan sijoittaa, mutta tuskin kauemmaksi kuin mitä se maanalaisella olisi.



> Ja oma tunneli ratikoille olisi vielä tehokkaampi.


Ehkä se on ratikalle. Matkustajille tosin paras vaihtoehto on se, jossa on vähiten tasonvaihtoja, odotusta, jonotusta...

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei sitten tullut mieleesi, että ratikassa on useampi leveä ovi eikä oviaukossa tarvitse odottaa perillepääsyä, kuten hississä tai rullaportaissa.
> 
> Se ei silti tarkoita ajansäästöä, kun verrataan nollaan metriin. Tuskin kaikki Koskikeskuksellakaan jäävät menevät juuri koskikeskukseen.


Pintaratikallako voi sitten ajaa sisälle Koskikeskukseen ???




> Tätä en siis vain voi ymmärtää. 2-10 metriä kohteesta on siis kauempana kuin 20 metriä? En tietenkään tiedä, mihin ratikkapysäkki aiotaan sijoittaa, mutta tuskin kauemmaksi kuin mitä se maanalaisella olisi


Kyllä se kauemmaksi tulisi. Luontevin paikka maanpintaratikan pysäkille olisi tietysti Koskipuiston/Hatanpäänvaltatien pysäkkilevennys. Se on pääasiassa bussinvaihtopysäkki eikä sen lähellä ole työpaikka-,asutus- eikä liikekeskittymää. Koskikeskukseen on jotain 100 m:n kävelymatka.
Hatanpäänvaltatie on tehty Koskikeskuksen kohdalta niin kapeaksi, ettei siihen voi ratikkaa pysäyttää ilman, että siitä seuraisi ruuhkia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pintaratikallako voi sitten ajaa sisälle Koskikeskukseen ???


Ehkei, mutta ymmärsit varmaan, että tarkoitin 0 metriä maan pinnan alapuolella.



> Kyllä se kauemmaksi tulisi. Luontevin paikka maanpintaratikan pysäkille olisi tietysti Koskipuiston/Hatanpäänvaltatien pysäkkilevennys.


Luontevin paikka on sellainen, josta suurimmalla osalla matkustajilla on lyhyempi matka kohteeseensa. Voisin kuvitella, että Koskikeskuksen vetovoima on sen verran suuri, että pysäkkipari pyrittäisiin saamaan mahdollisimman lähelle ovea. Ja tuskinpa vaihto bussiin vaikka samalta pysäkiltä mahdotonta on.



> Hatanpäänvaltatie on tehty Koskikeskuksen kohdalta niin kapeaksi, ettei siihen voi ratikkaa pysäyttää ilman, että siitä seuraisi ruuhkia.


Mielestäni Hatanpään Valtatie on tehty niin leveäksi, että siihen mahtuu helposti ratikkakiskot molempiin suuntiin. Raitiovaunuhan kuljettaa kevyesti sen määrän ihmisiä, joka normaalisti tarvitsee ainakin 80 autoa, joten vetovoimaisella ratikkaliikenteellä tuskin ruuhkia syntyy, ja etenkin, jos autoilua keskustassa pyritään vähentämään muillakin keinoin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mielestäni Hatanpään Valtatie on tehty niin leveäksi, että siihen mahtuu helposti ratikkakiskot molempiin suuntiin. Raitiovaunuhan kuljettaa kevyesti sen määrän ihmisiä, joka normaalisti tarvitsee ainakin 80 autoa, joten vetovoimaisella ratikkaliikenteellä tuskin ruuhkia syntyy, ja etenkin, jos autoilua keskustassa pyritään vähentämään muillakin keinoin.


Kyllä siihen kiskot mahtuukin, mutta pysäkin sijoittaminen Koskikeskuksen kohdalle aiheuttaisi turhia ruuhkia.

Toinen juttu on se, että Koskipuistossa vaihdetaan bussista toiseen. Siis myös pintaratikan pitäisi pysähtyä bussipysäkillä, jotta vaihtaminen liikennevälineestä toiseen olisi helppoa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä siihen kiskot mahtuukin, mutta pysäkin sijoittaminen Koskikeskuksen kohdalle aiheuttaisi turhia ruuhkia.


Tuskinpa, sillä kuten olen aiemmin täällä paasannut, on kaikki vain järjestelystä kiinni. Jos päätetään, että tämä paikka rauhoitetaan yksityisautoilta, silloin järjestetään niin, että yksityisautolla ei paikkaan tarvitse tulla. Se, että reitti on nyt autoilijoiden suosiossa, ei tarkoita, etteikö vaihtoehtoja löytyisi.

Jos halutaan, että joukkoliikenne toimii, ja että se on houkuttelevaa ja tehokasta, rajoitetaan autoliikennettä tai rakennetaan autoille muita reittejä, muttei tietenkään joukkoliikennematkustajain kustannuksella. En voi millään uskoa, ettei Tampereelle voi rakentaa muuta läpi- tai ohikulkuväylää kuin tämä Hatanpään valtatie - Hämeenkatu.



> Toinen juttu on se, että Koskipuistossa vaihdetaan bussista toiseen. Siis myös pintaratikan pitäisi pysähtyä bussipysäkillä, jotta vaihtaminen liikennevälineestä toiseen olisi helppoa.


Seuraava askel voisi olla, että suositun Koskikeskuksen nurkilla vaihdettaisiin bussista toiseen ja ratikasta ratikkaan. Mikäpä voisi palvella paremmin kuin bussit, ratikat ja kauppakeskus samassa pisteessä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä siihen kiskot mahtuukin, mutta pysäkin sijoittaminen Koskikeskuksen kohdalle aiheuttaisi turhia ruuhkia.


Niin aiheuttaa liikennevalotkin. Pitäisikö nekin poistaa? Priorisoit selvästi henkilöautoliikenteen kaupungissa tärkeämmäksi kuin joukkoliikenteen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tuskinpa, sillä kuten olen aiemmin täällä paasannut, on kaikki vain järjestelystä kiinni. Jos päätetään, että tämä paikka rauhoitetaan yksityisautoilta, silloin järjestetään niin, että yksityisautolla ei paikkaan tarvitse tulla. Se, että reitti on nyt autoilijoiden suosiossa, ei tarkoita, etteikö vaihtoehtoja löytyisi.


Miksi pintaratikan pysäkki pitäisi laittaa kapeaan kohtaan Koskikeskuksen kohdalle, kun valmis pysäkkilevennys on lähempänä Hämeenkatua ?




> Jos halutaan, että joukkoliikenne toimii, ja että se on houkuttelevaa ja tehokasta, rajoitetaan autoliikennettä tai rakennetaan autoille muita reittejä, muttei tietenkään joukkoliikennematkustajain kustannuksella. En voi millään uskoa, ettei Tampereelle voi rakentaa muuta läpi- tai ohikulkuväylää kuin tämä Hatanpään valtatie - Hämeenkatu.


Onhan Tampereella muitakin ohikulkuväyliä. M.m. Kekkosentie ja n.s. "Tampereen Valtatie", johon tuli hiljattain 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus.





> Seuraava askel voisi olla, että suositun Koskikeskuksen nurkilla vaihdettaisiin bussista toiseen ja ratikasta ratikkaan. Mikäpä voisi palvella paremmin kuin bussit, ratikat ja kauppakeskus samassa pisteessä?


Samalla se tekisi Koskikeskuksen parkkihallista lähes turhan. Mistäs sinne sitten ajettaisiin henkilöautolla, jos ei Hatanpään Valtatien kautta ? En ole pakkokeinojen kannattaja.

----------


## Ertsu

> Niin aiheuttaa liikennevalotkin. Pitäisikö nekin poistaa? Priorisoit selvästi henkilöautoliikenteen kaupungissa tärkeämmäksi kuin joukkoliikenteen.


Nyt olet ymmärtänyt väärin. En priorisoi henkilöautoliikennettä, vaan nimenomaan joukkoliikennettä. Joukkoliikenne pitäisi minun mielestäni saada houkuttelevaksi ilman pakkokeinoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miksi pintaratikan pysäkki pitäisi laittaa kapeaan kohtaan Koskikeskuksen kohdalle, kun valmis pysäkkilevennys on lähempänä Hämeenkatua ?


Mitähän siinä lähempänä Hämeenkatua on sellaista, joka on Koskikeskusta vetoivoimaisempaa? Eikö Hämeenkadulla pysäkit molemmissa suunnissa, vaikkapa Aleksanterinkadun ja Keskustorin kohdalla riittäisi?

Kapeampaan kohtaan se pitäisi laittaa, jotta se palvelisi useampaa matkustajaa. Eikö sen pitäisi riittää perusteluksi, kun joukkoliikenteestä puhutaan?



> Samalla se tekisi Koskikeskuksen parkkihallista lähes turhan. Mistäs sinne sitten ajettaisiin henkilöautolla, jos ei Hatanpään Valtatien kautta ? En ole pakkokeinojen kannattaja.


Pakkokeinojen sijaan olisi loistavaa, jos ratikka tekisi siitä turhan.

Luulen, mutten onnistu tarkistamaan sitä nyt, että Koskikeskukseen etelästä saapuvat autoilijat kulkevat Ratinankadun kautta. Paikalliset tietävät paremmin. Onko ihan mahdotonta, jos autot ohjataan korttelin päähän ajamaan uutta reittiä parkkiluolaan? Tässä kun ilmakuvasta katsoin Hatanpään valtatietä, niin havaitsin, että parkkipaikkaahan se on täynnä koko tien varsi. Pois vaan autot ja parkkipaikat, vaikka maan alle ja jalankulkijoista vilkasta joukkoliikennekatua sekä paljon puistikkoa ja istutuksia tilalle. Turha vängätä, ettei ratikkakiskot ja pysäkit sinne mahdu.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mitähän siinä lähempänä Hämeenkatua on sellaista, joka on Koskikeskusta vetoivoimaisempaa? Eikö Hämeenkadulla pysäkit molemmissa suunnissa, vaikkapa Aleksanterinkadun ja Keskustorin kohdalla riittäisi?


Ainakin siellä on Koskipuiston toinen pysäkki, josta pääsee rautatieaseman suuntaan. Monet bussinvaihtajat joutuvat kävelemään Hatanpään Valtatie yli päästäkseen toiseen bussiin.




> Kapeampaan kohtaan se pitäisi laittaa, jotta se palvelisi useampaa matkustajaa. Eikö sen pitäisi riittää perusteluksi, kun joukkoliikenteestä puhutaan?


No ei. Miksi tehdä jokkoliikennevälineillä turhia lisäruuhkia, kun sen voi myös välttää ?





> Pakkokeinojen sijaan olisi loistavaa, jos ratikka tekisi siitä turhan.


Just just. Tuossa kohdassa ollaan samaa mieltä. Katujen sulkeminen henkilöautoilta menee pakkokeinon puolelle.




> Luulen, mutten onnistu tarkistamaan sitä nyt, että Koskikeskukseen etelästä saapuvat autoilijat kulkevat Ratinankadun kautta. Paikalliset tietävät paremmin.


Pääseehän sinne muualtakin kuin Hatanpään Valtatieltä.



> Onko ihan mahdotonta, jos autot ohjataan korttelin päähän ajamaan uutta reittiä parkkiluolaan?


Ei. 



> Tässä kun ilmakuvasta katsoin Hatanpään valtatietä, niin havaitsin, että parkkipaikkaahan se on täynnä koko tien varsi.


Olet joko katsonut väärää kuvaa, tai sitten tulkitset liikkuvat ja liikennevaloihin pysähtyneet autot pysäköidyiksi. Hatanpään Valtatien varressa ei ole ainuttakaan parkkipaikkaa. 



> Pois vaan autot ja parkkipaikat, vaikka maan alle...


Mutta niinhän Koskikeskuksessa on tehtykin.



> ja jalankulkijoista vilkasta joukkoliikennekatua sekä paljon puistikkoa ja istutuksia tilalle.


Kyllä siellä ihan riittävän leveät jalkakäytävät on. 



> Turha vängätä, ettei ratikkakiskot ja pysäkit sinne mahdu.


En ole sellaista vängännytkään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Vesa Nurminen
> 
> 
> Mitähän siinä lähempänä Hämeenkatua on sellaista, joka on Koskikeskusta vetoivoimaisempaa? Eikö Hämeenkadulla pysäkit molemmissa suunnissa, vaikkapa Aleksanterinkadun ja Keskustorin kohdalla riittäisi?
> 
> 
> Ainakin siellä on Koskipuiston toinen pysäkki, josta pääsee rautatieaseman suuntaan. Monet bussinvaihtajat joutuvat kävelemään Hatanpään Valtatie yli päästäkseen toiseen bussiin.


Niin... Miksi ehdotukseni ei siis kelpaa? Luetkohan ollenkaan, mitä muut kirjoittavat?



> No ei. Miksi tehdä jokkoliikennevälineillä turhia lisäruuhkia, kun sen voi myös välttää ?
> ...
> Just just. Tuossa kohdassa ollaan samaa mieltä. Katujen sulkeminen henkilöautoilta menee pakkokeinon puolelle.


Mutta meneekö pakkokeinon puolelle myös katujen avaaminen jalankulkijoille ja joukkoliikenteelle? Taisinkin jo mainita priorisoinnin. Kysehän on siis siitä, mitä pitää tärkeämpänä.



> Olet joko katsonut väärää kuvaa, tai sitten tulkitset liikkuvat ja liikennevaloihin pysähtyneet autot pysäköidyiksi. Hatanpään Valtatien varressa ei ole ainuttakaan parkkipaikkaa.


No, sitten tulkitsen tätä ilmakuvaa väärin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Niin... Miksi ehdotukseni ei siis kelpaa? Luetkohan ollenkaan, mitä muut kirjoittavat?


Luen vain ne, joihin vastaan.





> Mutta meneekö pakkokeinon puolelle myös katujen avaaminen jalankulkijoille ja joukkoliikenteelle? Taisinkin jo mainita priorisoinnin. Kysehän on siis siitä, mitä pitää tärkeämpänä.


Ei mene. Ne on jo avattu jalankulkijolle ja joukkoliikenteelle.





> No, sitten tulkitsen tätä ilmakuvaa väärin.


Eipä avautunut tuo ilmakuva minun koneessani, mutta voin vakuuttaa, että Hatanpään valtatien varressa ei ole ainuttakaan parkkiruutua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Luen vain ne, joihin vastaan.
> ...
> Ei mene. Ne on jo avattu jalankulkijolle ja joukkoliikenteelle.
> ...
> Eipä avautunut tuo ilmakuva minun koneessani, mutta voin vakuuttaa, että Hatanpään valtatien varressa ei ole ainuttakaan parkkiruutua.


Tulkinnastahan kaikki vain on kiinni.
Joskohan tämä Eniron karttalinkki avautuisi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tulkinnastahan kaikki vain on kiinni.
> Joskohan tämä Eniron karttalinkki avautuisi.


Juu nyt aukesi. Kuten kuvasta näet, ei ole ainuttakaan parkkiruutua. Tuo linja-autoaseman pihakin on uusittu kuvan ottamisen jälkeen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Juu nyt aukesi. Kuten kuvasta näet, ei ole ainuttakaan parkkiruutua. Tuo linja-autoaseman pihakin on uusittu kuvan ottamisen jälkeen.


Ne minä juuri parkkiruuduiksi tulkitsin. Kuvasta näkee kyllä, että tilaa piisaa juuri tässä kohdassa, jos ei kapeimpaan kohtaan haluta. Risteyksethän voi järjestellä uusiksi miten päin tahansa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joskohan tämä Eniron karttalinkki avautuisi.


Muuten en ota enää kantaa tähän keskusteluun, mutta tuon kuvan parkkipaikat ovat linja-autoaseman pihassa (nyttemmin jo kadonneet) sekä Autotuonnin talon pihassa (jossa mm. Ollankedon autohuoltamo). Kaipa nuo jälkimmäisetkin lähtevät (?) kunhan talo saneerataan kauppakeskuksen osaksi lähitulevaisuudessa. Ainakin jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt mihin suuntaan kiinteistöä kehitettäneen jatkossa. Hatanpään valtatien varressa ei ole kadunvarsipysäköintiä, tässä Ertsu on oikeassa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ne minä juuri parkkiruuduiksi tulkitsin. Kuvasta näkee kyllä, että tilaa piisaa juuri tässä kohdassa, jos ei kapeimpaan kohtaan haluta. Risteyksethän voi järjestellä uusiksi miten päin tahansa.


Ne *olivat* parkkiruutuja. Nykyisin siinä on linja-autojen lähtölaiturit. Samoinhan siellä pieneläinklinikan pihassa on parkkiruutuja, kts. kuvassa ylempänä, mutta ne kuuluvat rakennuksen piha-alueeseen.

----------


## kouvo

> Eikä tarvitse syyttää autoilun suosijaksi. Tampereella on lähes pakko olla auto, jos käy töissä keskustan ulkopuolella.


Tällaisen väitteen esittäjää joku jopa saattaisi pitää autoilun suosijana.

Ja sen verran vielä Koskipuiston/Koskikeskuksen pysäkin sijainnista, niin nykyiset pysäkit ovat mielestäni ihan kohdallaan vaikka ratikkaakin varten. Vaikka ratikka tulisikin, niin bussit eivät Hämeenkadulta poistu, joten vaihtoyhteyden kannalta Hämpin ja Hatanpään valtatien kulmassa oleva "Koskikeskuksen" pysäkki on parempi vaihtoehto kuin esim. kyseisen liikekeskuksen kellarissa sijaitseva pysäkki.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tällaisen väitteen esittäjää joku jopa saattaisi pitää autoilun suosijana.
> 
> Ja sen verran vielä Koskipuiston/Koskikeskuksen pysäkin sijainnista, niin nykyiset pysäkit ovat mielestäni ihan kohdallaan vaikka ratikkaakin varten. Vaikka ratikka tulisikin, niin bussit eivät Hämeenkadulta poistu, joten vaihtoyhteyden kannalta Hämpin ja Hatanpään valtatien kulmassa oleva "Koskikeskuksen" pysäkki on parempi vaihtoehto kuin esim. kyseisen liikekeskuksen kellarissa sijaitseva pysäkki.


Et näköjään ole kulkenut työmatkoja Tampereella. Yhdensuuntainen matka kestää tunnin ja 15 minuuttia.

Tunneliratikasta ajattelin siten, että Keskustorilta lähtisi kaksi tunnelia. Toinen Koskikeskuksen kautta Hatanpäälle ja edelleen Hallilan kautta Hervantaan.

Toinen tunneli menisi Hämpin alla juna-aseman kautta Keskussairaalaan. Tällä viimeksi mainitulla olisi siis asema myös Koskipuistossa ja Keskustori toimisi vaihtoasemana.

Tämän olen kirjoittanut aikaisemminkin, mutta eihän niitä vanhoja viestejä kukaan lue.

----------


## Kolli

Oma asiantuntemukseni ei riitä täysin keskustelemaan tästä aiheesta, en tunne Tamperetta tarpeeksi hyvin. Yksi asia on kuitenkin aika selkeä, nimittäin auton omistaminen Tampereella.

Jos ajatellaan realistisesti, niin ainoa paikka Suomessa, jossa tavallinen työssäkäyvä ihminen saattaa pärjätä ilman autoa, on pk-seutu ja enemmänkin Helsinki. Tampereella ja Turussa on tietysti joitakin alueita, joista yhteydet ovat paremmat, mutta jos ajatellaan perheellistä tai perheetöntäkin henkilöä, ei bussi ole Tampereella vaihtoehto kuin hyvin harvoissa tapauksissa. Syy tähän on poikittaisliikenne, tai oikeammin, että sitä ei ole, pitkät vuorovälit ja hajanainen yhdyskuntarakenne. Tampere on satsannut aikalailla autoiluun kuten Turkukin ja on tavallaan sääli, että Manse ei halua nyt tehdä edes periaatepäätöstä raitiovaunusta, vaan homma tuntuu junnaavan paikoillaan. Tämä kaikki koituu lopulta tamperelaisten haitaksi, mikä on ikävää.

Se onko ratikka tunnelissa tai ei on aivan erilaatuinen kysymys ja aiemmin jo mainitsin, että on mahdollista, että samassa yhteydessä aseman yhteyteen tulisi "asematunneli"-tyyppinen maanalainen kauppakeskus. Pinnallakin varmaan voidaan mennä, luonnollisesti autoilta lähtee kaistat ja huoltoliikenne täytyy ottaa huomioon jotenkin.  En itse usko tämän hankkeen toteutuvan kovin pian, ehkäpä joku, joka asuu Tampereella, osaa kertoa minkälaista keskustelua asiasta käydään ja onko asia edes kunnallisvaalitaistelun agendalla.

----------


## Ertsu

Enpä ole huomannut keskustelua muualla kuin tällä Helsinkikeskeisellä jlf.fi:llä. Voihan Aamulehdessä ollakin, mutta sitä minulle ei tule.

----------


## ultrix

> O.K. mitkä sieltä nyt sinun mielestäsi pitäisi poistaa tai siirtää käyttämään samaa kaistaa ? Henkilöautot, jakeluautot, taksit vai bussit.


Henkilöautot. Jakeluliikenne voi käyttää Hämeenkatua varhain aamulla, kun ruuhka ei ole vielä alkanut ja ehkä myös keskipäivällä ruuhka-aikojen välissä (postin jakohan tapahtuu periaatteessa klo 14 mennessä).

----------


## ultrix

> Et näköjään ole kulkenut työmatkoja Tampereella. Yhdensuuntainen matka kestää tunnin ja 15 minuuttia.


Mikä työmatka kestää noin kauan? Siis mistä minne? Tahdon osoittaa väitteesi vääräksi  :Wink:

----------


## Ertsu

> Mikä työmatka kestää noin kauan? Siis mistä minne? Tahdon osoittaa väitteesi vääräksi


Saat osoittaa vääräksi. Voin lähteä vaikka mukaasi. Siis matka Etelä-Hervannasta ATA-Gears Oy:n tehtaalle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Saat osoittaa vääräksi. Voin lähteä vaikka mukaasi. Siis matka Etelä-Hervannasta ATA-Gears Oy:n tehtaalle.


Bussillahan tähän menee reittioppaan mukaan paljolti alle tunti, ehkä sellaisen 45 minuuttia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Bussillahan tähän menee reittioppaan mukaan paljolti alle tunti, ehkä sellaisen 45 minuuttia.


Onko matkaa jotenkin nopeutettu 5 vuoden takaisesta ? Kannattaa huomioida, että jos työvuoro alkaa klo 06.00, niin ennen viittä bussit kulkevat harvempaan kuin valkokaulusherrojen "työ"matka-aikoina. Kyllä vielä vuonna 2003 sai odotella 28a Koskipuistossa aina vähintään 20 minuuttia.

Laittaisitko linkin siihen reittioppaaseen ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Laittaisitko linkin siihen reittioppaaseen ?


Toivottavasti toimii. Laitoin nyt lähtöosoitteen Arkkitehdinkatu kymppiin. Ehkä osuu lähelle. Aamukuudeksi meneville tulee matkan kestoksi noin 50 minuuttia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Toivottavasti toimii. Laitoin nyt lähtöosoitteen Arkkitehdinkatu kymppiin. Ehkä osuu lähelle. Aamukuudeksi meneville tulee matkan kestoksi noin 50 minuuttia.


Joo, 49 minuuttiahan tuossa oli matka-ajaksi merkitty. Kai se totta on, jos kerran joku on kellottanut. 28:n vuorotiheyttä on ilmeisesti lisätty 5 vuoden takaisesta ? Ei kai tuosta muutakaan voi päätellä ? Tuolla Aitolahdentiellä kulkivat silloin myös paunulaiset ja muistaakseni myös Luopioisten linja (?). Niitä kulki varsinkin töistä pois tullessa. En muista, mistä niiden reitit lähtivät.

Toisekseen. Kyllä tuo vähän vajaa tuntikin on liian pitkä aika 15 minuutin matkasta.

Piti vielä lisätä, että silloin en ehtinyt kuudeksi töihin, vaikka lähdin ensimmäisellä bussilla Hervannasta. Onneksi siellä sai myöhästyä 2 minuuttia ilman, että olisi vähennetty palkasta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onneksi siellä sai myöhästyä 2 minuuttia ilman, että olisi vähennetty palkasta.


Vähentääkö työnantaja palkastasi ajan, jonka käytät Joukkoliikennefoorumiin?

----------


## Jykke

> Jos pikaratikka ottaa kyytiinsä 300 matkustajaa ja se kulkee maanpinnalla, niin eikö samat ruuhkat ja jonotukset ole silloin ratikkapysäkillä ?


 Ota kuitenkin huomioon, että väki pääsee oitis hajaantumaan ratikasta, jos pysäkki on jalkakäytävän reunassa. Jos pysäkki on taasen kadun keskellä omalla kaistallaan, voivat vaunun pysähtyessä, jalankulkijiden valot vaihtua oitis vihreiksi, jolloin vaunun väkimäärä pääsee kulkemaan pysähtymättä jalkakäytäville.  




> Viittaan edelliseen. Jos ratikkaan mahtuu 300 henkilöä, se ei tarkoita, että ratikan koko matkustajisto vaihtuu joka asemalla.


 Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että pintaratikan vaihtoehdossa on tiheämpi pysäkkitiheys kuin tunnelissa, jolloin ei synny aivan yhtä suuria ryntäyksiä harvoilla tunneliasemilla.    




> Miksei muka ole merkitystä ? 20 m on kolmanneksen vähemmän kuin 30 m. Tarkoittaa samalla myös kolmanneksen ajansäästöä hississä tai liukuportaissa.


 Matka maan alle vie tarpeeksi kauan aikaa oli pysäkki sitten 20 tai 30 metrin syvyydessä. Ja maanalainen asema maksaa vaikka se olisi suoraan kadunpinnan alla. 




> Samalla esim koskipuiston pysäkki siirtyisi lähemmäs Koskikeskusta, kun se olisi suoraan alapuolella.
> Tällä hetkellä koskipuiston pysäkeiltä on pidempi kävelymatka Koskikeskukseen kuin mitä se pystysuoraan olisi.


Kaikkiko menevät Koskipuistosta Koskikeskukseen? Kannattaa ottaa myös huomioon, että nykyisessä suunnitelmissa on merkitty lähelle Koskikeskuksen pääovea uusi Ratinan raitiovaunupysäkki.




> No ei. Miksi tehdä jokkoliikennevälineillä turhia lisäruuhkia, kun sen voi myös välttää ?


 Aikataulutetut joukkoliikennevälineet kuten raitiovaunut ja bussit eivät niitä ruhkia aiheuta vaan henkilöautot, jotka suhaavat siellä välissä. 




> Katujen sulkeminen henkilöautoilta menee pakkokeinon puolelle.


Hämpin pyhittäminen joukkoliikenteele ei pakota ketään käyttämään joukkoliikennettä. Se pakottaa vain käyttämään vaihtoehtoisia reittejä. Esim. Ratapihankatu, Hämeenpuisto ja rantaväylä. 




> Enpä ole huomannut keskustelua muualla kuin tällä Helsinkikeskeisellä jlf.fi:llä. Voihan Aamulehdessä ollakin, mutta sitä minulle ei tule.


Pistä Googleen hakusanaksi Tampereen pikaraitiotie tai raideliikenne, niin kyllä niitä keskusteluita löytyy, kun vaan etsii. Aamulehdessäkin on ollut puhetta raideliikenteestä mielipidepalstalla monesti niin puolesta, kuin vastaankin.

----------


## Jykke

> En itse usko tämän hankkeen toteutuvan kovin pian, ehkäpä joku, joka asuu Tampereella, osaa kertoa minkälaista keskustelua asiasta käydään ja onko asia edes kunnallisvaalitaistelun agendalla.


 Tähän voisi lainata aikaisempaa viestiä tästä viestiketjusta: 




> Tampereen raitioliikennehanke saa laajaa kannatusta:
> 
> _09/10/2008 Tamperelainen:_
> "Yli puolet tamperelaisista kunnallisvaaliehdokkaista pitää pika- tai katuratikan rakentamista ehdottoman välttämättömänä."
> 
> Aktiivisimpia raide- ja raitioliikenteen kannattajia ovat Vihreät, Vasemmisto ja SDP.
> Täysin kielteisesti raideliikenteeseen suhatutuu vain marginaalinen vähemmistö, pääasiassa pienpuolueiden muutama iäkkäämpi ehdokas.

----------


## Ertsu

> Vähentääkö työnantaja palkastasi ajan, jonka käytät Joukkoliikennefoorumiin?


Heko heko. Olipa hyvä vitsi. Ex-työpaikkani tietokoneilla ei päässyt edes nettiin, joten miten olisi ollut mahdollista kirjoitella tänne työaikana ???

----------


## Jykke

> Eipä ole kuulunut Turusta ja Mansesta pikaratikasta saatikka ratikasta mitään, koska poliitikot eivät sitä halua.


 Kyllähän täällä Mansessa ollaan nyt jo hiukan lämmetty ratikoille ja lähijunille. Ja kun aiesopimus saadaan tämän tai seuraavan vuoden kuluessa, niin ollaan viisaampia siitä mitä aiotaan tehdä, miten se tehdään ja milloin. Ensimmäisen ratanaulan lyömiseen menee vielä aikaa, mutta onhan sitä odotettu jo vuodesta 1907 asti...  :Tongue:

----------


## ultrix

> Tuolla Aitolahdentiellä kulkivat silloin myös paunulaiset ja muistaakseni myös Luopioisten linja (?).


Silloinen Alhonen & Lastunen, nykyinen Veolia Transport Tampere. Valitettavasti seutuliikenteen ja Teiskon liikenteen aikatauluja Reittiopas ei tunne. Jos tuntisi, niin palvelutaso osoittautuisi hurjan hyväksi monessa paikassa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Silloinen Alhonen & Lastunen, nykyinen Veolia Transport Tampere. Valitettavasti seutuliikenteen ja Teiskon liikenteen aikatauluja Reittiopas ei tunne. Jos tuntisi, niin palvelutaso osoittautuisi hurjan hyväksi monessa paikassa.


Niin tais ollakin Alhonen & Lastunen. Eipä se palvelua paljoakaan paranna, sillä Tampereella on sellainen perinne, että samaan suuntaan kulkevat bussit ajavat peräkkäin kuin köyhän talon porsaat. Sitä kyseltiin jo kymmeniä vuosia sitten joltain liikennepäälliköltä, että miksi bussit ajavat peräkkäin, hän vastasi, että kun rinnakkain ei mahdu.

Oma lisäykseni tuohon on, että päällekkäin ajaminen olisi teknisesti hankalaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eipä se palvelua paljoakaan paranna, sillä Tampereella on sellainen perinne, että samaan suuntaan kulkevat bussit ajavat peräkkäin kuin köyhän talon porsaat.


Tämähän taitaa koskea koko Suomea ja etenkin HKL ja YTV on kunnostautunut täällä saralla. Syynä lienevät jotkin erikoisolosuhteet, kun en mitään järkevää perustelua ole tälle onnistunut saamaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämähän taitaa koskea koko Suomea ja etenkin HKL ja YTV on kunnostautunut täällä saralla. Syynä lienevät jotkin erikoisolosuhteet, kun en mitään järkevää perustelua ole tälle onnistunut saamaan.


Onhan sille jotkut päälliköt esittäneet jotain ontuvia verukkeita, kuten että kaikkien ihmisten pitää olla samaan aikaan työpaikalla tai koulussa. Tosiasiassa työpaikalla tai koulussa voi olla puoli tuntia - 1 minuutti ennen työ/kouluajan alkua.

----------


## lunastaja

Nykyinen pormestari ja pormestariehdokas Timo P. Nieminen (kok) Tamperelaisessa (15.10.2008): "*Busseissa on kääntyvät pyörät, joten ei tänne katuun raiteita tarvita. Lähijunaliikennettä kannatan."*

----------


## Ertsu

> Nykyinen pormestari ja pormestariehdokas Timo P. Nieminen (kok) Tamperelaisessa (15.10.2008): "*Busseissa on kääntyvät pyörät, joten ei tänne katuun raiteita tarvita. Lähijunaliikennettä kannatan."*


Olipa tosi hyvin sanottu. Pikaratika pitäisikin rakentaa omalle reitilleen lyhyitä poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta. Keskustassa oma reitti tarkoittaisi... niin tiedättekin jo, mitä. Hallilan ja Hervannan välinkin voisi tehdä kapeana väylänä metsän keskelle. Samoin Hervannan Valtaväylän keskiosa olisi tavallaan oma väylä.

Lentävänniemeenkin voisi mennä 3,2 m:n levyisellä lähijunakalustolla, joka hyödyntäisi Serlachiuksen tehtaan vanhaa rautatiesiltaa. Niitä lähijunia saa kohta käytettyinä Helsingistä, johon on tilattu uusia.

----------


## Ertsu

Täytyypä myöntää, etten ole tuon sillan päällä koskaan käynyt, mutta kuvasta päätellen siellä on kaksi raidetta. Sillan molemmin puolin on vain yhdet raiteet, joten junat voisivat kohdata juuri tuossa sillalla. Selvennetään vielä sen verran, että tuo sillan alta kulkeva tie on Paasikiventie.

----------


## Jykke

> Keskustassa oma reitti tarkoittaisi... niin tiedättekin jo, mitä.


 Taidat tietää mitä reitin minä nyt toteaisin nopeammaksi, halvemmaksi ja miellyttävämmäksi.  :Wink: 




> Hallilan ja Hervannan välinkin voisi tehdä kapeana väylänä metsän keskelle. Samoin Hervannan Valtaväylän keskiosa olisi tavallaan oma väylä.


 Juuri tällaiset omat nopeat kaistat (liikennevaloetuisuuksien kera) joilla ei ole tarvetta pysähtyä tiheään tekevät ratikasta sen *pika*ratikan. Siihen ei vaadita kalliita ja käytännössä turhia tunneleita keskustaan. 




> Lentävänniemeenkin voisi mennä 3,2 m:n levyisellä lähijunakalustolla, joka hyödyntäisi Serlachiuksen tehtaan vanhaa rautatiesiltaa.


 Kuulostaisi hyvältä ja linjauskin olisi käytännössä ratikan kanssa sama. Mutta mutta... 

Lähijunia varten tarkoitettu rata tulee rakentaa raskaan liikenteen mukaisesti. Asemat ovat kalliimpia rakennelmia. Lähijunat eivät taivu yhtä tiukkoihin mutkiin, kuin ratikat ja ne eivät voi luonnollisesti hyödyntää katuja. Lisäksi tällä systeemillä syntyisi pakollinen vaihto Lentävänniemeläisille mennessä keskustaan. Elikkä oltaisiin saatu aikaan itä-Helsingin metro pienoiskoossa. Parempi vaan jättää kaikki uudet rataosuudet "joka paikan" raitiovaunuille.




> Niitä lähijunia saa kohta käytettyinä Helsingistä, johon on tilattu uusia.


 Tämähän olisi toki järkevää toimintaa, mutta epäilen kun on kyseessä VR. Sm1:set ovat tietääkseni menossa romuksi ja samoin Sm2:set perästä, kun uusia Flirtejä alkaa tosissaan tulemaan. Jos VR nyt tulee ajamaan lähijunia tänne Tampereelle, uskon että siihen tarkoitukseen käytetään Sm4 junia. Samalla saattaisiin kyseiset yksiköt kätevästi kalustonsiirtona etelään ja takaisin Tampere - Helsinki taajamajunissa.




> Täytyypä myöntää, etten ole tuon sillan päällä koskaan käynyt, mutta kuvasta päätellen siellä on kaksi raidetta. Sillan molemmin puolin on vain yhdet raiteet, joten junat voisivat kohdata juuri tuossa sillalla.


Itse kyseisessä kuvassa näkyvällä tasoristeyksellä käyneenä voin todeta, että sillalla on vain yksi raide. Elikkä toiselle raiteelle vaaditaan toinen silta. 

Yksi vaihtoehto on toki rakentaa Lentävänniemen rata yksiraiteisena, jolloin ratikat/junat ohittaisivat toisensa pysäkkien kohdalla ohitusraiteiden avulla. Tällä saataisiin aikaan kustannuksissa säästöjä. Mutta kaksi raidetta takaa paremman toimivuuden. Esim. jos kyseistä rataa korjattaisiin, niin toinen puoli voisi olla suljettuna, samalla kun toista puolta käytettäisiin liikennöimiseen (harvemmilla vuoroväleillä luonnollisesti).

----------


## Ertsu

> Kuulostaisi hyvältä ja linjauskin olisi käytännössä ratikan kanssa sama. Mutta mutta... 
> 
> Lähijunia varten tarkoitettu rata tulee rakentaa raskaan liikenteen mukaisesti. Asemat ovat kalliimpia rakennelmia. Lähijunat eivät taivu yhtä tiukkoihin mutkiin, kuin ratikat ja ne eivät voi luonnollisesti hyödyntää katuja. Lisäksi tällä systeemillä syntyisi pakollinen vaihto Lentävänniemeläisille mennessä keskustaan. Elikkä oltaisiin saatu aikaan itä-Helsingin metro pienoiskoossa. Parempi vaan jättää kaikki uudet rataosuudet "joka paikan" raitiovaunuille.


Tuo Lielahden tehtaan raide on kyllä suunniteltu raskaille junille. Mikä laituriasemassa on sen kalliimpaa, on se sitten pikaratikalle tai lähijunille ???




> Itse kyseisessä kuvassa näkyvällä tasoristeyksellä käyneenä voin todeta, että sillalla on vain yksi raide. Elikkä toiselle raiteelle vaaditaan toinen silta.


Ensinnäkin kyseessä ei ole tasoristeys, vaan silta. Tutkikaammepas nyt kumpikin tahoillamme tarkemmin sitä kuvaa ja lähempää. Kyllä minusta näyttää, että sillalla on kaksi raidetta.

Mitä muut raatilaiset arvioisivat ? 




> Yksi vaihtoehto on toki rakentaa Lentävänniemen rata yksiraiteisena, jolloin ratikat/junat ohittaisivat toisensa pysäkkien kohdalla ohitusraiteiden avulla. Tällä saataisiin aikaan kustannuksissa säästöjä. Mutta kaksi raidetta takaa paremman toimivuuden. Esim. jos kyseistä rataa korjattaisiin, niin toinen puoli voisi olla suljettuna, samalla kun toista puolta käytettäisiin liikennöimiseen (harvemmilla vuoroväleillä luonnollisesti).


Joo, olisihan sekin yksi visio, mutta kyllä tuota siltaakin voisi hyödyntää useamman kymmenen vuoden tauon jälkeen. Sekin on aikanaan maksanut jotain, vaikkei kukaan välttämättä sen hintaa tiedäkään

----------


## Ertsu

Kyllä siinä sillalla kaksi raidetta on. Ei voi mitään. Kaksiraiteisuus jatkuu vielä ehkä saman verran tehdasalueelle, mutta Lielahden aseman ja sillan väli on yksiraiteista. Katso lähikuvaa ja liikuta sitä.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuo Lielahden tehtaan raide on kyllä suunniteltu raskaille junille. Mikä laituriasemassa on sen kalliimpaa, on se sitten pikaratikalle tai lähijunille ???


 Sillalla ei ole  nyt tässä  luonnollisesti ole mitään tekemistä vaan (Lentävänniemen) radalla siitä eteenpäin. Esim. Lielahden kauppakeskus pitäisi ohittaa täysn tai rakentaa rata kulkemaan siloilla kulkevana "ilmaratana" alueen lävitse. Lähijunat vaativat korkeammat laiturit kuin ratikka ja asemat on aina eristettävä muusta liikenteestä (eli ne eivät voi olla esim. kadulla) ja yleensä lähijunien radoilla ei käytetä laituripolkuja vaan alikulkuja ja siltoja, sillä rata tehdään aina täysin eristetyksi. Otetaan vertailukohteeksi Vantaankosken rata. Hiukan ihmetyttää miksei laituripolkuja oikein käytetä raskailla lähiliikenneradoilla, mutta yleensä vastaavilla pikaraitioteillä. Olisikohan siihen joku oikein turvallisuuteen liittyvä syykin olemassa? 




> Ensinnäkin kyseessä ei ole tasoristeys, vaan silta. Tutkikaammepas nyt kumpikin tahoillamme tarkemmin sitä kuvaa ja lähempää. Kyllä minusta näyttää, että sillalla on kaksi raidetta.


Katsoppas nyt tarkemmin sillan eteläpuolta (keltaisesta Tka7 veturista eteenpäin). Siinä näkyy tasoristeys. Siinä olen käynyt ja valokuvannutkin. Sillalla on yksi raide, joka jatkuu aina tehtaan pihaan asti. Joten nyt saat itse katsoa tarkemmin. Käytä vaikkapa keltaista veturia vertailukohtana  niin huomaat että kyseisellä sillalla ei mahdu ohittamaan kaksi junaa. jo pelkän sillan alta kulkeminen/ajaminen saa huomaamaan että sillä on vain yksi raide.




> Joo, olisihan sekin yksi visio, mutta kyllä tuota siltaakin voisi hyödyntää useamman kymmenen vuoden tauon jälkeen. Sekin on aikanaan maksanut jotain, vaikkei kukaan välttämättä sen hintaa tiedäkään


 Silta on ollut käytössä ihan tähän päivään saakka ilman katkoja tietääkseni. Viime kuussa vielä näin tehtaalla veturin töissä. Jokos M-real on lopettanut? Ja viime vuosina olen monet kerrat nähnyt sillalla liikennettä. 

Siltaa tulisi luonnollisesti käyttää hyväksi, kuten aikaisemmissa pikaratikka suunnitelmissa oli tarkoituskin ja takuulla nytkin jos vain Lentsun ratikan radan linjaus ei muutu edellisiin suunnitelmiin nähden.

----------


## Ertsu

> Sillalla ei ole  nyt tässä  luonnollisesti ole mitään tekemistä vaan (Lentävänniemen) radalla siitä eteenpäin. Esim. Lielahden kauppakeskus pitäisi ohittaa täysn tai rakentaa rata kulkemaan siloilla kulkevana "ilmaratana" alueen lävitse.


Ei tarvitse.  Juna voisi kulkea omalla reitillään Lentävänniemeen ja kauppakeskukseen haluavat  käyttäisivät bussia.




> Lähijunat vaativat korkeammat laiturit kuin ratikka ja asemat on aina eristettävä muusta liikenteestä (eli ne eivät voi olla esim. kadulla) ja yleensä lähijunien radoilla ei käytetä laituripolkuja vaan alikulkuja ja siltoja, sillä rata tehdään aina täysin eristetyksi. Otetaan vertailukohteeksi Vantaankosken rata. Hiukan ihmetyttää miksei laituripolkuja oikein käytetä raskailla lähiliikenneradoilla, mutta yleensä vastaavilla pikaraitioteillä. Olisikohan siihen joku oikein tekinen syykin olemassa?


Lentsun radalla toteutus olisi helppoa, kun juna saisi kulkea omalla reitillään Lentsuun asti.
Eihän 3,2 m:n levyinen juna edes mahdu katuverkkoon. 




> Katsoppas nyt tarkemmin sillan eteläpuolta (keltaisesta Tka7 veturista eteenpäin). Siinä näkyy tasoristeys. Siinä olen käynyt ja valokuvannutkin. Sillalla on yksi raide, joka jatkuu aina tehtaan pihaan asti. Joten nyt saat itse katsoa tarkemmin. Käytä vaikkapa keltaista veturia vertailukohtana  niin huomaat että kyseisellä sillalla ei mahdu ohittamaan kaksi junaa. jo pelkän sillan alta kulkeminen/ajaminen saa huomaamaan että sillä on vain yksi raide.


Voi jukra kun olisit kävellyt vielä muutaman kymmenen metriä sen kamerasi kanssa, että olisi se siltakin näkynyt. Juuri tuo Lietsun aseman ja sillan väli onkin yksiraiteista. Kyllä se siinä ilmakuvassa ihan kaksiraiteiselta näyttää, vaikka kuinka katsoisi. Liekö sitten näköharha ?




> Silta on ollut käytössä ihan tähän päivään saakka ilman katkoja tietääkseni. Viime kuussa vielä näin tehtaalla veturin töissä. Jokos M-real on lopettanut? Ja viime vuosina olen monet kerrat nähnyt sillalla liikennettä.


Ai jaa. Minä en ole sitten sattunut samaan aikaan paikalle. Eiköhän M-Real lopettanut ihan hiljakkoin ?

----------


## Ertsu

Kaupunkilehti Tamperelainen on myös avannut keskustelusivuston: http://www.tamperelainen.fi/content/view/full/425369

----------


## Jykke

> Ei tarvitse.  Juna voisi kulkea omalla reitillään Lentävänniemeen ja kauppakeskukseen haluavat  käyttäisivät bussia.


 Eli lisää vaihtoja, vai kulkisko sitten Lentävästäniemestä rinnakkainen bussilinja oikein kauppakeskukseen. Vai tulisiko radalle syöttöliikennettä? Silloin vasta Lielahti, Lintulampi, Niemi ja Lentävänniemi muuttuisivatkin itä-Helsingiksi (ja tulevaisuuden etelä-Espooksi). 





> Eihän 3,2 m:n levyinen juna edes mahdu katuverkkoon.


 Mutta 2,6 metriä leveä ratikka mahtuu, joten miksi estää nämä mainiot laajenemisreitit valitsemalla aivan liian ylisuuri ja suppammin kulkevaa kulkupeli?   





> Voi jukra kun olisit kävellyt vielä muutaman kymmenen metriä sen kamerasi kanssa, että olisi se siltakin näkynyt. Juuri tuo Lietsun aseman ja sillan väli onkin yksiraiteista. Kyllä se siinä ilmakuvassa ihan kaksiraiteiselta näyttää, vaikka kuinka katsoisi. Liekö sitten näköharha ?


 Sori mutta enpä tullut kuvaa ottaessani tällaita tilannetta huomioineeksi. Sillalla on vain yksi raide. Kuvassa saattaa hämätä sillalla olevat suistumisen estävät kiskot radan keskellä. Ja katsoppas tarkkaan sillan pohjoispuolta (tehtaan puolta). Siinä on selkeästi yksi raide (Seuraa sitä aina tehtaan pihan ensimmäiselle vaihteelle). Eli miksi silta olisi kaksiraiteinen, mutta molemmat päät yksiraiteisia? Tästä asiasta en jaksa enää kinata sillä silta on yksiraiteinen ja sen tiedän sataprosenttisella varmuudella.




> Kaupunkilehti Tamperelainen on myös avannut keskustelusivuston: http://www.tamperelainen.fi/content/view/full/425369


 Varmaan ensimmäinen keskusteluketju jossa ei ole yhtään ratikkaa vastustavaa kommenttia!  :Eek: 

Jotenkin tuntuu että väki on hyväksynyt paremmin nykyisen "katuratikan" kuin edellisen rataverkkoa  hyödyntävän pikaratikan. Vaikuttaisiko tunnelin pois jättäminen asiaan, vai ympäristötietoisuuuden lisääntyminen, vai kenties se että ratikan reitti on pienempi ja helpommin ymmärrettävä. Vai onko porukka niin turtunut vuosia jatkuneeseen ratikoista keskusteluihin niin että ei jaksa enää negatiivisia mielipiteitä kirjoitella.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ertsu

> Eli lisää vaihtoja, vai kulkisko sitten Lentävästäniemestä rinnakkainen bussilinja oikein kauppakeskukseen. Vai tulisiko radalle syöttöliikennettä? Silloin vasta Lielahti, Lintulampi, Niemi ja Lentävänniemi muuttuisivatkin itä-Helsingiksi (ja tulevaisuuden etelä-Espooksi).


Ei. Junamatkustajat asioisivat keskustassa, kuten pikaratikan tarkoituskin on. Tässä tapauksessa siis junamatkustajat





> Mutta 2,6 metriä leveä ratikka mahtuu, joten miksi estää nämä mainiot laajenemisreitit valitsemalla aivan liian ylisuuri ja suppammin kulkevaa kulkupeli?


Lentsuun ei tarvita erikseen pikaratikkaa ja lähijunaa. Syöttöliikennettä hoidettaisiin pikkubusseilla.  





> Sori mutta enpä tullut kuvaa ottaessani tällaita tilannetta huomioineeksi. Sillalla on vain yksi raide. Kuvassa saattaa hämätä sillalla olevat suistumisen estävät kiskot radan keskellä. Ja katsoppas tarkkaan sillan pohjoispuolta (tehtaan puolta). Siinä on selkeästi yksi raide (Seuraa sitä aina tehtaan pihan ensimmäiselle vaihteelle). Eli miksi silta olisi kaksiraiteinen, mutta molemmat päät yksiraiteisia? Tästä asiasta en jaksa enää kinata sillä silta on yksiraiteinen ja sen tiedän sataprosenttisella varmuudella.


Sori, mutta nyt on pakko myöntää olleeni väärässä. Katsoin kuvaa pohjoisesta ja yksi raidehan siinä vain on.

----------


## Jykke

> Ei. Junamatkustajat asioisivat keskustassa, kuten pikaratikan tarkoituskin on. Tässä tapauksessa siis junamatkustajat


 Toivottavasti asioivat Tullintorilla, tai Stockmannilla sillä muuten seuraa pitkä kävelymatka, tai pakollinen vaihto busseihin mentäessä muihin keskustan kohteisiin asioimaan.  




> Lentsuun ei tarvita erikseen pikaratikkaa ja lähijunaa.


 Ratikkaa ja lähijunaa en ole ehdottanutkaan Lentsuun, vaan pelkkää ratikkaa. 




> Syöttöliikennettä hoidettaisiin pikkubusseilla.


 Elikkä tapahtuisi juuri se mitä tulee tapahtumaan muutaman vuoden kuluttua etelä-Espoossa... (paitsi että siellä tulee olemaan isommat bussit)

Pikkubusseilla hoidettava syöttöliikenne (kuten koko liityntäliikenne ylipäänsä) on mielestäni huono tapa hoitaa joukkoliikennettä. Se tuo aina pakollisen vaihdon vaivan matkustajille ja aiheuttaa sekaannusta. Ainoa hyvä syöttöliikenteen muoto on poikkittaislinjat, sillä ne tarjoavat mahdollisesti nopeammat yhteydet eri puolille kaupunkia, kuin että lähtisi keskustan kautta kiertämään.

----------


## Ertsu

> Toivottavasti asioivat Tullintorilla, tai Stockmannilla sillä muuten seuraa pitkä kävelymatka, tai pakollinen vaihto busseihin mentäessä muihin keskustan kohteisiin asioimaan.


Tai vaihto aseman ali kulkevaan tunneliratikkaan. Harvoin ihmiset kuitenkaan lähtevät keskustaan vain asioimaan, vaan asiointi hoidetaan työmatkan yhteydessä. Suuremmat huonekalu- ja kodinkoneostokset kuljetetaan kuitenkin aina yksityisautolla. Joko myyjän tai ostajan.

----------


## Jykke

> Tai vaihto aseman ali kulkevaan tunneliratikkaan.


 Ja liukuportaissa... Joo eiköhän tämä ole ennenkin kirjoitettu  :Smile: 




> Harvoin ihmiset kuitenkaan lähtevät keskustaan vain asioimaan, vaan asiointi hoidetaan työmatkan yhteydessä.


Mutta vaikka asioitaisiin työ tai vapaa-ajan matkalla, niin se ei muuta sitä että linjaus olisi parempi keskustan lävitse useammalla pysäkillä, palvellen useampaa tavarataloa kuin pelkkä rautatieaseman pysäkki. 




> Suuremmat huonekalu- ja kodinkoneostokset kuljetetaan kuitenkin aina yksityisautolla. Joko myyjän tai ostajan.


 Jep. Voi olla hankalaa kuljettaa uutta sohvaa tai jääkaappia bussissa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja liukuportaissa... Joo eiköhän tämä ole ennenkin kirjoitettu


On siinä ikäänkuin jotain tuttua. Tosin siinä aseman kohdalla tunneliratikka saisi kulkea heti kadunpinnan alapuolella, joten liukuportaat eivät niin pitkät olisi. Vain Tammerkosken alitukseen tarvitaan vähän syvempi sukellus.





> Mutta vaikka asioitaisiin työ tai vapaa-ajan matkalla, niin se ei muuta sitä että linjaus olisi parempi keskustan lävitse useammalla pysäkillä, palvellen useampaa tavarataloa kuin pelkkä rautatieaseman pysäkki.


Mutta niinhän bussit palvelevatkin.

----------


## Jykke

> Tosin siinä aseman kohdalla tunneliratikka saisi kulkea heti kadunpinnan alapuolella, joten liukuportaat eivät niin pitkät olisi.


 Vaikka tunneliasema olisikin suoraan maanpinnan alla niin matka rautatieaseman laitureilta on ratikan asemalle aivan liian pitkä. Samaten myös matka rautatieasemalta kestää oman aikansa bussipysäkeille. Joten siksi olisi parempi käyttää koko keskustan kautta kulkevaa suoraa yhteyttä, kuin että lähdettäisiin kiertämään suurinta osaa siitä. Lähijuna Lentäväänniemeen ei aiheuttaisi muuta kuin pitkiä kävelymatkoja ja vaihtoja, sekä rajoittaisi radan linjaamista.

----------


## Ertsu

> Vaikka tunneliasema olisikin suoraan maanpinnan alla niin matka rautatieaseman laitureilta on ratikan asemalle aivan liian pitkä.
> Samaten myös matka rautatieasemalta kestää oman aikansa bussipysäkeille. Joten siksi olisi parempi käyttää koko keskustan kautta kulkevaa suoraa yhteyttä, kuin että lähdettäisiin kiertämään suurinta osaa siitä. Lähijuna Lentäväänniemeen ei aiheuttaisi muuta kuin pitkiä kävelymatkoja ja vaihtoja, sekä rajoittaisi radan linjaamista.


Sama lähijuna voisi ajaa myös Hervantaan, siis 3,2 m:n levyinen. Näin Hervannan ja Lentsun välillä olisi suora ja nopea junayhteys. Eihän juna koskaan perille vie, eikä ole tarkoituskaan. Ei se ratikkakaan joka paikkaan vie.

----------


## Jykke

> Sama lähijuna voisi ajaa myös Hervantaan, siis 3,2 m:n levyinen.


 Mikä vaatisi käytännössä tunnelia, sillä Hervannassa ei ole tilaa maan päällä. 




> Näin Hervannan ja Lentsun välillä olisi suora ja nopea junayhteys.


 Ratikalla Hervannan ja Lentävänniemen välillä olisi myös suora yhteys (keskussairaalan kautta) joka ei tarvitse yhtään liityntäliikennettä ja joka kulkee suoraan keskustaan asti, eikä jää sen laidoille. 




> Eihän juna koskaan perille vie, eikä ole tarkoituskaan. Ei se ratikkakaan joka paikkaan vie.


 Ratikalla olisi tarkoitus päästä mahdollisimman lähelle, toisin kuin junilla. Ratikalla ei  pääse joka paikkaan, joten busseja tarvitaan edelleen luonnollisesti. Keskutorin ja Koskipuiston näen mainiona liikenteellisenä solmuna, josta olisi käytännössä vaihtoyhteydet joka puolelle kaupunkia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mikä vaatisi käytännössä tunnelia, sillä Hervannassa ei ole tilaa maan päällä.


No joo. Ehkä se lähijunan tuominen Hervantaan ei niin hyvä idea olekaan .




> Ratikalla Hervannan ja Lentävänniemen välillä olisi myös suora yhteys (keskussairaalan kautta) joka ei tarvitse yhtään liityntäliikennettä ja joka kulkee suoraan keskustaan asti, eikä jää sen laidoille.


Tuosta olen samaa mieltä, että se Keskussairaala pitäisi saada raideliikenteen piiriin ilman muuta. On se sen verran vilkas liikennepaikka. Sen "Elämän liekki"-patsaan voisi hävittää siitä pääoven edestä ja tuoda pistoraiteen siihen. Lenkkiä siinä ei mahdu tekemään.




> Ratikalla olisi tarkoitus päästä mahdollisimman lähelle, toisin kuin junilla. Ratikalla ei  pääse joka paikkaan, joten busseja tarvitaan edelleen luonnollisesti.


Näinhän se on. Myös metrokaupunki Helsingissä tarvitaan edelleen busseja. 




> Keskutorin ja Koskipuiston näen mainiona liikenteellisenä solmuna, josta olisi käytännössä vaihtoyhteydet joka puolelle kaupunkia.


Mutta niinhän ne nytkin ovat. Sen sijaan raiteiden tuomisesta kadulle olen samaa mieltä Timo P. Niemisen kanssa.

----------


## Jykke

> Sen "Elämän liekki"-patsaan voisi hävittää siitä pääoven edestä ja tuoda pistoraiteen siihen.


...hidastuttamaan muitten matkustajien matkaa. Nykyisten bussipysäkkien luota on vielä siedettävä kävelymatka pääoville, vaikka suunnittelemasi pistoraide toki joidenkin matkaa lyhentäisi. 




> Näinhän se on. Myös metrokaupunki Helsingissä tarvitaan edelleen busseja.


 Mikään liikenneväline ei voi mielestäni korvata busseja kokonaan. Eikä mikään maanalainen liikenne maanpällistä. 

Itse pidin entisestä mallista paljon, jossa rataverkkoa hyödyntävä pikaraitiotie muodosti koko lähialueen runkoverkoston, jota bussiliikenne tuki. Hyvin yksinkertainen ja kätevä verkosto. Tulevasta (Huom: olen sen verran luottavainen että puhun jo tulevasta ratikasta) ratikasta saa  kyllä samanlaisen verkon vielä väkerrettyä, jos niin halutaan.   





> Mutta niinhän ne nytkin ovat.


 Niin ovatkin ja sitä suuremmalla syyllä tulisi niin ratikka kuin lähijunatkin (=duoratikat) linjata näiden kahden pysäkin lävitse.

----------


## Ertsu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ertsu
> 
> 
> Sen "Elämän liekki"-patsaan voisi hävittää siitä pääoven edestä ja tuoda pistoraiteen siihen.
> 
> 
> ...hidastuttamaan muitten matkustajien matkaa. Nykyisten bussipysäkkien luota on vielä siedettävä kävelymatka pääoville, vaikka suunnittelemasi pistoraide toki joidenkin matkaa lyhentäisi.


Siedettävä kävelymatka siis myös esim sairaan lapsen kanssa räntäsateessa tai lumituiskussa ? Vaikka se hidastaisikin muiden matkaa, he saisivat kuitenkin istua lämpimässä vaunussa räntäsateelta suojassa, kun ratikka kävisi pysähtymässä muutaman sekunnin ajan.

Pistoraide ei hidasta matkaa sen enempää kuin vastaavan pituinen lenkkikään.

----------


## Jykke

> Vaikka se hidastaisikin muiden matkaa, he saisivat kuitenkin istua lämpimässä vaunussa räntäsateelta suojassa, kun ratikka kävisi pysähtymässä muutaman sekunnin ajan..


 No jos sinusta muutama sekunti kestää 60-100 sekuntia. Tämä on oma arvioni siitä kauanko vaunun kääntöön menisi. 





> Pistoraide ei hidasta matkaa sen enempää kuin vastaavan pituinen lenkkikään.


 Kyllä hidastaa. Muista ohjaamon vaihto. Jos sade koetaan niin pahana asiana, niin rakennetaan sitten katos kävelytielle pysäkiltä pääovelle. Tulisi halvemmaksi kuin uusien raiteiden ja ilmalankojen veto pääovelle.

----------


## Ertsu

> No jos sinusta muutama sekunti kestää 60-100 sekuntia. Tämä on oma arvioni siitä kauanko vaunun kääntöön menisi.


Mihin "vaunun kääntöön" ? Kuski kävelee siinä samassa ajassa ratikan toiseen päähän, missä matkustajat vaihtuvat. Miksi muuten pikaratikan pitää olla molemmista päistä ajettava, jos toisen pään ohjaamo kasvaa hämähäkinseittiä ? 





> Kyllä hidastaa. Muista ohjaamon vaihto. Jos sade koetaan niin pahana asiana, niin rakennetaan sitten katos kävelytielle pysäkiltä pääovelle. Tulisi halvemmaksi kuin uusien raiteiden ja ilmalankojen veto pääovelle.


Mikä ohjaamon vaihto ? Kuski kävelee toiseen päähän ja siinä se. Jos kerran halpaa halutaan, niin silloin kannattaa unohtaa koko pikaratikka.

Tämä menikin näköjään ihan dialogiksi. Mikko Laaksosen halventavaa asennetta vähän kaipailen.

----------


## Jykke

> Mihin "vaunun kääntöön" ?


 Vaunun käännöllä tarkoitetaan siis tässä nyt yksinkertaisesti sitä, että ratikka vaihtaa kulkusuuntaansa. 




> Kuski kävelee siinä samassa ajassa ratikan toiseen päähän, missä matkustajat vaihtuvat.


 Ei kävele. Kävelisitkö itse yli 30 metrin päähän ohjaamosta toiseen, ensin "sulkemalla" etuohjaamon ja pistämällä toisen pään ajokuntoon, ennen kuin matkustajat ovat vaihtuneet? Ja entäs kun on kaksinajo kyseessä. Käveltävää voi tulla 70 metriä. 

Ja koska uskon että kysyt miksi kaksinajoa tarvitaan, niin vastaan siihen jo nyt. Ruuhka-aikoina vaunun täyttyessä tehokkaasti on hyvä kikka lisätä kapasiteettia lisäämällä toinen vaunu perään. Näin ollen ei tarvitse ruveta vuorotiheyttä lisäämään. 




> Miksi muuten pikaratikan pitää olla molemmista päistä ajettava, jos toisen pään ohjaamo kasvaa hämähäkinseittiä ?


 Pääteasemilla ei tarvitse rakentaa kääntösilmukoita, vaan vaunu vaihtaisi raiteelta toiselle vaihteen avulla. Näin saataisiin kääntöpaikat pienempään tilaan ja varmistetaan mahdollisuus jatkaa rataa kätevästi päätepysäkiltä tulevaisuudessa. Esimerkkinä nykyisistä suunnitelmista Vuoreksen päätepysäkki voisi olla tällainen (ja tulisi olla, tai muuten rakennetaan turhaan kääntösilmukka), sillä rataa on tarkoitus jatkaa Särkijärven ylitse keskustaan. Poikkeustilanteissa voidaan myös suunta vaihtaa linjalla, ilman että tarvitsee peruuttaa tai hinata ratikkaa pois.  




> Mikä ohjaamon vaihto ? Kuski kävelee toiseen päähän ja siinä se.


 Vastasit näköjään omaan kysymykseesi. 




> Jos kerran halpaa halutaan, niin silloin kannattaa unohtaa koko pikaratikka.


 Kunhan rata rakennetaan järkevällä linjauksella ja kalusto on luotettavaa ja matkustusmukavaa niin ratikan kanssa ei tarvitse pihtailla. Mutta tunnelit ja pistoraiteet jotka eivät nopeuta, tai jopa hidastavat suurimman osan matka-aikaa oleellisesti ovat suoraansanottuna rahan tuhlaamista.

----------


## Ertsu

> Vaunun käännöllä tarkoitetaan siis tässä nyt yksinkertaisesti sitä, että ratikka vaihtaa kulkusuuntaansa.


Jep. Ymmärretty. 




> Ei kävele. Kävelisitkö itse yli 30 metrin päähän ohjaamosta toiseen,


Jos kerran pystyn kävelemään 300 metriä bussipysäkiltä TAYSin pääovelle, niin 30 metrin kävely ei tuota mitään ongelmia.




> ensin "sulkemalla" etuohjaamon ja pistämällä toisen pään ajokuntoon,


Virta-avain pois ja ovi kiinni, 30 metrin kävely, ovi auki ja virta päälle ja menoksi. Alle puoli minuuttia.




> Ja entäs kun on kaksinajo kyseessä. Käveltävää voi tulla 70 metriä.


Jos ratikka imee 300 matkustajaa, niin ei kaksinajoa kannata harrastaa vuorotiheyden kustannuksella. Toisekseen 70 metrin kävely ei tuota vaikeuksia. Kävelen usein parin kilsan lenkkejä. 




> Ja koska uskon että kysyt miksi kaksinajoa tarvitaan, niin vastaan siihen jo nyt. Ruuhka-aikoina vaunun täyttyessä tehokkaasti on hyvä kikka lisätä kapasiteettia lisäämällä toinen vaunu perään. Näin ollen ei tarvitse ruveta vuorotiheyttä lisäämään.


Vuorotiheyden lisääminen on kuitenkin minun mielestäni parempi kuin kahden ratikkayksikön liittäminen toisiinsa. 




> Kunhan rata rakennetaan järkevällä linjauksella ja kalusto on luotettavaa ja matkustusmukavaa niin ratikan kanssa ei tarvitse pihtailla. Mutta tunnelit ja pistoraiteet jotka eivät nopeuta, tai jopa hidastavat suurimman osan matka-aikaa oleellisesti ovat suoraansanottuna rahan tuhlaamista.


...jotka eivät nopeuta tai jopa hidastavat...? Mihin verrattuna ? Eiköhän matka-aikoja pitäisi verrata nykyisten bussilla kulkevien matka-aikoihin ? Eikö esim puolen kilometrin kävely bussipysäkiltä sairaalan pääovelle ole matka-aikaa, vai lasketaanko matka-ajaksi vain bussissa (tai ratikassa) istuttu aika ?

----------


## Jykke

> Virta-avain pois ja ovi kiinni, 30 metrin kävely, ovi auki ja virta päälle ja menoksi. Alle puoli minuuttia.


Itselläni ei juurikaan ole kokemusta, ratikoiden kääntämisestä, mutta ei  siihen takuulla mene alle puolta minuuttia, jos pituus on 30 metriä. En ole varma mitkä tekniset toimenpiteet pitää tehdä ratikoissa, mutta nekin varmaan vievät oman aikansa. Ajokahvaa ei varmaan tarvitse vaihtaa päästä toiseen, niin kuin ennen vanhaan.  :Smile: 

Virta-avainta ratikoissa ei ole, mutta ainakin Hesan variotrammeissa on kuljettajakohtaiset muistikortit. Samanlaiset kortit varmaan tänne Tampereellekin tulisivat. 




> Jos ratikka imee 300 matkustajaa, niin ei kaksinajoa kannata harrastaa vuorotiheyden kustannuksella.


 Uskoisin että ratikalla ei (kiitos suuren kapasaiteetin) juurikaan tarvita, juurikaan kuin pahimmissa ruuhkavuoroissa, joten jokainen vuoro ei todellakaan  tarvitse kaksinajoa.  




> Toisekseen 70 metrin kävely ei tuota vaikeuksia. Kävelen usein parin kilsan lenkkejä.


 Alle puolen minuutin?  :Razz: 




> Vuorotiheyden lisääminen on kuitenkin minun mielestäni parempi kuin kahden ratikkayksikön liittäminen toisiinsa.


 Miten niin? Miksi lisätä liikennettä ja ajokustannuksia, kun kahden vaunun avulla voidaan kuljettaa enemmän ihmisiä samalla kertaa. Nykyisissä suunnitelmissa ruuhka-ajoiksi on pohdittu vuoroväliksi 5-10 min. 




> ...jotka eivät nopeuta tai jopa hidastavat...? Mihin verrattuna ?


Omien havaintojeni mukaan suurin osa ihmisistä on aina matkalla keskustaan. Vaikka keskussairaalan koukkaus ei loppupeleissä pidennä matka-aikaa kuin 3-5 min. minuuttia, on sekin jo omiaan tekemään matkan sujuvuudelle hallaa. Keskustan tunneliasemilla taasen ei voiteta nopeutta, koska matka tuhlaantuu portaissa ja hisseissä. Lisäksi pistoraide toisi lisäkustannuksina 3-7 vaihdetta. Samalla myös  pistoraitede saattaisi vaatia toisen raiteen, jos tulevaisuuden Linnainmaan (ja myöhemmin Sorilan) ratikat kävisivät siellä kääntymässä. 




> Eiköhän matka-aikoja pitäisi verrata nykyisten bussilla kulkevien matka-aikoihin ?


 Totta kai ja ne nopeutuvat kiitos uusien kaistojen ja liikennevaloetuisuuksien. 




> Eikö esim puolen kilometrin kävely bussipysäkiltä sairaalan pääovelle ole matka-aikaa, vai lasketaanko matka-ajaksi vain bussissa (tai ratikassa) istuttu aika ?


 Ei vaan koko aika joka kestää paikasta A paikkaan B.

----------


## Ertsu

> Itselläni ei juurikaan ole kokemusta, ratikoiden kääntämisestä, mutta ei  siihen takuulla mene alle puolta minuuttia, jos pituus on 30 metriä. En ole varma mitkä tekniset toimenpiteet pitää tehdä ratikoissa, mutta nekin varmaan vievät oman aikansa. Ajokahvaa ei varmaan tarvitse vaihtaa päästä toiseen, niin kuin ennen vanhaan. 
> 
> Virta-avainta ratikoissa ei ole, mutta ainakin Hesan variotrammeissa on kuljettajakohtaiset muistikortit. Samanlaiset kortit varmaan tänne Tampereellekin tulisivat.


Ehkä se kortti + tunnusluku on korvannut avaimen, mutta se ei liene tässä yhteydessä oleellinen asia. 




> Omien havaintojeni mukaan suurin osa ihmisistä on aina matkalla keskustaan. Vaikka keskussairaalan koukkaus ei loppupeleissä pidennä matka-aikaa kuin 3-5 min. minuuttia, on sekin jo omiaan tekemään matkan sujuvuudelle hallaa.


Minullahan oli se toinenkin ehdotus, joka ei vienyt ihan pääovelle, vaan suunnilleen TAYSin ja TAMKin puoleenväliin. Siinä pistoraidekin oli lyhyempi kuin pääovelle vievä.

Kuva




> Keskustan tunneliasemilla taasen ei voiteta nopeutta, koska matka tuhlaantuu portaissa ja hisseissä.


Pintaratkaisussa se aika tuhlaantuu kadun (katujen) ylityksiin. 




> Lisäksi pistoraide toisi lisäkustannuksina 3-7 vaihdetta. Samalla myös  pistoraitede saattaisi vaatia toisen raiteen, jos tulevaisuuden Linnainmaan (ja myöhemmin Sorilan) ratikat kävisivät siellä kääntymässä.


Voisihan sen ekan pistoraiteen tehdä sen verran sivuun, että mahtuu toinen myöhemmin.

Hepskukkuu. Tulipa vielä mieleen, saisihan niitä pistoraiteita olla sittenki kaksi rinnakkaista. Linnainmaan suunnasta tulijat vaihtaisivat siinä esim Hervantaan menevään eikä heidän tarvitsisi kiertää keskustan kautta. Se palvelisi sellaisena siis myös vaihtopysäkkinä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siinä pistoraidekin oli lyhyempi kuin pääovelle vievä.
> 
> Kuva


Etkö huomannut, että tilaa olisi ohi kulkevalle lenkille myös? Jätetäänpä siis pistoraiteet ja lopetetaan jankuttaminen. Jos halutaan pysäkki lähelle TAYSin ovia, sitten se sinne rakennetaan ilman mitään pistoraiteita tai poppakonsteja. Todennäköisesti riittää, että pysäkki jää muutaman kymmenen metrin päähän, ja koko matkalle voidaan rakentaa katos, jos niin tahdotaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Etkö huomannut, että tilaa olisi ohi kulkevalle lenkille myös? Jätetäänpä siis pistoraiteet ja lopetetaan jankuttaminen. Jos halutaan pysäkki lähelle TAYSin ovia, sitten se sinne rakennetaan ilman mitään pistoraiteita tai poppakonsteja. Todennäköisesti riittää, että pysäkki jää muutaman kymmenen metrin päähän, ja koko matkalle voidaan rakentaa katos, jos niin tahdotaan.


On siellä pellolla tilaa tehdä vaikka minkälainen lenkki, mutta siellä ei ole matkustajia, joita palveltaisiin. Kaksipäisellä ratikalla ei tarvitse tehdä ylimääräisiä lenkkejä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> On siellä pellolla tilaa tehdä vaikka minkälainen lenkki, mutta siellä ei ole matkustajia, joita palveltaisiin. Kaksipäisellä ratikalla ei tarvitse tehdä ylimääräisiä lenkkejä.


Mutta ylimääräisiä pistoja tarvitsee? Eiköhän nyt jätetä tämä asia, kun kerran on todettu jo useita kertoja, että se on täysin tarpeeton.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta ylimääräisiä pistoja tarvitsee? Eiköhän nyt jätetä tämä asia, kun kerran on todettu jo useita kertoja, että se on täysin tarpeeton.


Sinä saat jättääkin halutessasi. Tuossa pistoraideideassa ei taida olla muuta vikaa, kuin että sitä ei ole tehty missään muualla aikaisemmin päättäreitä lukuun ottamatta, jos niilläkään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sinä saat jättääkin halutessasi. Tuossa pistoraideideassa ei taida olla muuta vikaa, kuin että sitä ei ole tehty missään muualla aikaisemmin päättäreitä lukuun ottamatta, jos niilläkään.


Ja miksiköhän niitä ei ole tehty? Raitiovaunuliikenteestä on kokemuksia jo 1800-luvun puolesta välistä ja raideliikenteestä yleensä aika paljon kauemmalta ajalta. Eiköhän tässä ajassa ole huomattu, että tuollaista ei kannata toteuttaa muualla kuin pääteasemilla. Ja jos tilaa on, ei tuollaista ratkaisua yksinkertaisesti *tarvitse* tai* kannata* tehdä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ja vielä lisäykseksi:

Näen viitenä kuutena päivänä viikossa, kuinka tällainen suunnan vaihto pääteasemalla tapahtuu. Joskus tietenkin käy niin, että vuoro tulee myöhässä ja vaunu pitää saada käännettyä heti, koska seuraavan vuoron kohtaaminen tapahtuu sillan toisessa päässä. Tämä kääntyminen *ei* tapahdu muutamassa kymmenessä sekunnissa, ei tällä kalustolla eikä luultavasti onnistuisi uudemmallakaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja miksiköhän niitä ei ole tehty? Raitiovaunuliikenteestä on kokemuksia jo 1800-luvun puolesta välistä ja raideliikenteestä yleensä aika paljon kauemmalta ajalta. Eiköhän tässä ajassa ole huomattu, että tuollaista ei kannata toteuttaa muualla kuin pääteasemilla. Ja jos tilaa on, ei tuollaista ratkaisua yksinkertaisesti *tarvitse* tai* kannata* tehdä.


Ehkä ei *tarvitse* eikä *kannata* yleensä tehdä, mutta TAYSin tapauksessa se on *parempi*. Se lyhentää ajettavan matkan pituutta. Ajallisesti se on kai se ja sama, mutta se säästää rakentamiskustannuksia ja *tilaa* lenkkiin verrattuna.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja vielä lisäykseksi:
> 
> Näen viitenä kuutena päivänä viikossa, kuinka tällainen suunnan vaihto pääteasemalla tapahtuu. Joskus tietenkin käy niin, että vuoro tulee myöhässä ja vaunu pitää saada käännettyä heti, koska seuraavan vuoron kohtaaminen tapahtuu sillan toisessa päässä. Tämä kääntyminen *ei* tapahdu muutamassa kymmenessä sekunnissa, ei tällä kalustolla eikä luultavasti onnistuisi uudemmallakaan.


Mikä siinä muka aikaa vie. Kuski kävelee 30 m n. 30 sekunnissa. Siinä ajassa, kun matkustajat vaihtuvat, ratikka on valmis lähtemään liikkeelle. Jos ei ole, niin sellaista kalustoa ei kannata hankkia. Sähkömoottorin pyörimissuunnan vaihtaminen kestää vain millisekunnin. Sen verran, että se on juuri pysähtynyt, se voi alkaa pyöriä toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ehkä ei *tarvitse* eikä *kannata* yleensä tehdä, mutta TAYSin tapauksessa se on *parempi*. Se lyhentää ajettavan matkan pituutta. Ajallisesti se on kai se ja sama, mutta se säästää rakentamiskustannuksia ja *tilaa* lenkkiin verrattuna.


Ei ole parempi, vaan *turha*. Se ei lyhennä matkan pituutta kuin niiltä, jotka ovat menossa TAYSiin. Muiden matkaan tulee ylimääräistä. Rakennuskustannuksia se tuskin säästää, koska vaihteita ei ilmaiseksi saa. Ja mihinkä sitä tilaa sitten pitäisi säästää?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mikä siinä muka aikaa vie. Kuski kävelee 30 m n. 30 sekunnissa. Siinä ajassa, kun matkustajat vaihtuvat, ratikka on valmis lähtemään liikkeelle. Jos ei ole, niin sellaista kalustoa ei kannata hankkia. Sähkömoottorin pyörimissuunnan vaihtaminen kestää vain millisekunnin. Sen verran, että se on juuri pysähtynyt, se voi alkaa pyöriä toiseen suuntaan.


Turha kai tässä vastaan on väittää, kun sinähän nämä selvästi paremmin tiedät...

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei ole parempi, vaan *turha*. Se ei lyhennä matkan pituutta kuin niiltä, jotka ovat menossa TAYSiin. Muiden matkaan tulee ylimääräistä. Rakennuskustannuksia se tuskin säästää, koska vaihteita ei ilmaiseksi saa. Ja mihinkä sitä tilaa sitten pitäisi säästää?


Siinä minunkin visiossani tila otettiin parkkipaikoista. Kyllä siellä myös parkkipaikkoja tarvitaan. Ei kukaan tule huvikseen seisottamaan autoaan keskussairaalan parkkipaikalle.

Se on samalla tavalla "turha" kuin se, että bussi kiertelee omakotialueella, vaikka suurin osa matkustajista pääsisi nopeammin perille, jos bussi ajaisi suorinta reittiä. Osa matkustajista kärsii siitä, että bussi kiertelee. Linjat 17 ja 30 ovat Tampereella sellaisia. 30 kiertelee tietysti kerrostalojen välissä, mutta suurimmalle osalle matkustajista olisi parempi, jos bussi ajaisi suorinta reittiä keskustaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Pintaratkaisussa se aika tuhlaantuu kadun (katujen) ylityksiin.


 Jalankulkijoiden valot voivat näyttää vihreää automaattisesti vaunun tultua pysäkille. Jos pysäkki on tien laidassa niin se kannattaisi sijoittaa suojatien eteen ja toteuttaa jälleen samat jalankulkijoiden vihreät. 




> Hepskukkuu. Tulipa vielä mieleen, saisihan niitä pistoraiteita olla sittenki kaksi rinnakkaista. Linnainmaan suunnasta tulijat vaihtaisivat siinä esim Hervantaan menevään eikä heidän tarvitsisi kiertää keskustan kautta. Se palvelisi sellaisena siis myös vaihtopysäkkinä.


Näinkin voi tehdä ja se palvelisi toki hyvänä vaihtopysäkkinä. Mutta mutta... 

Saman voi tehdä myös siten että rata kulkee nykyisten pysäkkien vierestä. Itse tekisin näin: Kadun tai tien varteen keskilaiturilla varustettu pysäkki, joka toimisi vaihtopysäkkinä seuraavasti. Hervannasta tulee vaunu Kissanmaankatua pitkin, jolloin vaunussa kuulutetaan esim. seuraavasti. "Keskussairaala. Raitiovaunulinja B Linnainmaalle lähtee viereiseltä raiteelta." Tässä tapauksessa voi olla kyseessä nappiin synkronoitukin vaihto, jolloin ratikka odottaisi jo valmiina viereisellä raiteella. Ovet auki ja väki kävelisi muutaman metrin matkan katoksen alla toiseen vaunuun. Mutta ´näin tarkkaa vaihtoa en pistäisi vaan hiukan löysää, kuitenkin pitäen siitä kiinni että vaihtajien odotusaika ei olisi mieluusti 5 minuuttia enempää. Taasen Linnainmaan suunnasta tulevassa ratikassa kuulutettaisiin: "Keskussairaala. Raitiovaunulinja A Hervantaan lähtee viereiseltä raiteelta."




> Siinä ajassa, kun matkustajat vaihtuvat, ratikka on valmis lähtemään liikkeelle. Jos ei ole, niin sellaista kalustoa ei kannata hankkia.


Tai tehdä turhaan hidastavaa pistoraidetta. Kuten aikaisemmin totesin, niin en tiedä miten nopeasti tarkalleen kääntö tapahtuu, mutta uskoisin että se ei  tapahdu siten, että toiseen päähän istuessa vaan pistetään kahva alas eteen ja menoks. Sekin viisastuttaisi jo pajlon, jos tietäisi, että tarvitsisiko kaksisuunta ratikassa asettaa kuljettajakohtainen älykortti aina siihen ohjaamon missä on vai onko sillä mitään väliä kummassa päässä se sitten onkaan. Kortti asentaa ainakin penkin ja peilit kuljettajan valitsemiin asetuksiin.

----------


## Ertsu

Miten kauan älykortin työntäminen reikään ja tunnusluvun näpyttely vie aikaa ? 3 sek ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sekin viisastuttaisi jo pajlon, jos tietäisi, että tarvitsisiko kaksisuunta ratikassa asettaa kuljettajakohtainen älykortti aina siihen ohjaamon missä on vai onko sillä mitään väliä kummassa päässä se sitten onkaan.


En varmasti osaa sanoa, mutta väittäisin, että kyllä tarvitsee. Ilman tätä korttia ei ajeta minnekään ja tuskinpa sitä voi toiseen ohjaamoon jättää. Tai ehkä tämäkin on ohjelmoitavissa, mutta vaatinee myös erityisiä kytkentöjä. Ratikka täytynee myös käynnistää uudelleen, "buutata". Kyllähän tähän prosessiin paljon toimenpiteitä kuuluu, ajamiseen ja turvallisuuteen liittyviä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Saman voi tehdä myös siten että rata kulkee nykyisten pysäkkien vierestä. Itse tekisin näin: Kadun tai tien varteen keskilaiturilla varustettu pysäkki, joka toimisi vaihtopysäkkinä seuraavasti. Hervannasta tulee vaunu Kissanmaankatua pitkin, jolloin vaunussa kuulutetaan esim. seuraavasti. "Keskussairaala. Raitiovaunulinja B Linnainmaalle lähtee viereiseltä raiteelta." Tässä tapauksessa voi olla kyseessä nappiin synkronoitukin vaihto, jolloin ratikka odottaisi jo valmiina viereisellä raiteella. Ovet auki ja väki kävelisi muutaman metrin matkan katoksen alla toiseen vaunuun. Mutta ´näin tarkkaa vaihtoa en pistäisi vaan hiukan löysää, kuitenkin pitäen siitä kiinni että vaihtajien odotusaika ei olisi mieluusti 5 minuuttia enempää. Taasen Linnainmaan suunnasta tulevassa ratikassa kuulutettaisiin: "Keskussairaala. Raitiovaunulinja A Hervantaan lähtee viereiseltä raiteelta."


Laittaisitko kuvan ? Olisi helpompi hahmottaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miten kauan älykortin työntäminen reikään ja tunnusluvun näpyttely vie aikaa ? 3 sek ?


Minun tuntemassani kiskokalustossa auki oleva ajopöytä ohjaa järjestelmien toimintaa. Ajopöydän vaihdossa pitää luovuttaa järjestelmien ohjaus ajopöydältä "seisonta-automatiikalle". Vastaavasti toista ajopöytää avattessa järjestelmien ohjaus siirtyy "seisonta-automatiikalta" uudelle ajopöydälle. Kaikkien toimintojen ohjausvastuun siirtäminen vaatii varmistuksia ja varmistuksien varmistuksia.

Nykyään Suomessa käytössä olevassa raskaassa kiskokalustossa ajopöydän käyttöönotto kestää kaksinumeroisen määrän sekunteja, samoin ajopöydän luovutus seisonta-automatiikalle. Aivan tuoreella tekniikalla tätä tosin voitaneen hieman nopeuttaa, mutta millisekunneista puhuminen lähinnä tuntuu vitsiltä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> En varmasti osaa sanoa, mutta väittäisin, että kyllä tarvitsee. Ilman tätä korttia ei ajeta minnekään ja tuskinpa sitä voi toiseen ohjaamoon jättää. Tai ehkä tämäkin on ohjelmoitavissa, mutta vaatinee myös erityisiä kytkentöjä. Ratikka täytynee myös käynnistää uudelleen, "buutata". Kyllähän tähän prosessiin paljon toimenpiteitä kuuluu, ajamiseen ja turvallisuuteen liittyviä.


Helsingin Variotrammeissa toimii ajosuunnan vaihto (lue: siirtyminen peruuttamaan taka-ajopöydästä) seuraavasti: Virta-avain asennosta E asentoon 0 ja avain mukaan, penkin kääntö, ohjaamon ovi auki, ulos ovesta, ovi kiinni ja lukkoon, kävely vaunun toiseen päähän (Tampereen tapauksessa 30-75 m), taka-ajopöytä (tai ohjaamon ovi) auki, virta-avain virtalukkoon ja asentoon E, ajokahva eteen ja menoksi. Eli ~ 15 s + 1 s / 1 m vaunua.

Tuollainen kuljettajakohtainen älykortti "Madoissa" tosiaan on, mutta sitä tarvitaan vain istuimen ja peilin asennon säätämiseen kuljettajakohtaisiksi. Ja etenkin peilien säätö toimii vähän miten toimii...

Helsingin metrossa (ainakin M100:ssa) proseduuri on suunnilleen sama, mutta lisäksi kilvityksen "kääntö" vaatii pari näppäimen painallusta. Kulunvalvontakaan ei noissa vaadi mitään ihmeellisempää operaatiota, koska se on toteutettu ns. pakkojarrumagneetein.

----------


## Ertsu

> Helsingin Variotrammeissa toimii ajosuunnan vaihto (lue: siirtyminen peruuttamaan taka-ajopöydästä) seuraavasti: Virta-avain asennosta E asentoon 0 ja avain mukaan, penkin kääntö, ohjaamon ovi auki, ulos ovesta, ovi kiinni ja lukkoon, kävely vaunun toiseen päähän (Tampereen tapauksessa 30-75 m), taka-ajopöytä (tai ohjaamon ovi) auki, virta-avain virtalukkoon ja asentoon E, ajokahva eteen ja menoksi. Eli ~ 15 s + 1 s / 1 m vaunua.


Eli tuon mukaan ajosuunnan vaihtoon menisi n. 45 sekuntia. Kiitos täsmennyksestä.

----------


## Jykke

> Laittaisitko kuvan ? Olisi helpompi hahmottaa.


 Katsotaan jos jotain hahmottelisi. 




> Eli tuon mukaan ajosuunnan vaihtoon menisi n. 45 sekuntia. Kiitos täsmennyksestä.


 Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että tuossa on kyseessä pelkkä peruutuksen mahdollistava ohjauspöytä, ei kokonainen takaohjaamo. Ja tlajusen viestin mukaan junien (molemmista päistä ajettavien?) ohjaamon "käynnistys" vie aikaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että tuossa on kyseessä pelkkä peruutuksen mahdollistava ohjauspöytä, ei kokonainen takaohjaamo. Ja tlajusen viestin mukaan junien (molemmista päistä ajettavien?) ohjaamon "käynnistys" vie aikaa.


Ai jaaha. Eikös niissä Hesan ratikoissa olekaan takaohjaamoa ? Nimimerkki Nakkiputkan viestistä pääsin sellaiseen käsitykseen, että kävelynopeus olisi 1m/s junan toiseen päähän ja muihin toimintoihin meni se 15 s. *Mikä sähkömoottorin käynnistyksessä vie aikaa ???* Ratikoissa ei tarvita edes kulunvalvontalaitteita silloin, kun ne kulkevat omilla kiskoillaan. RHK:n radoilla on eri juttu.

Piti vielä lisätä, että pistoraidekonseptissa ratikalla pitäisi olla aikatauluun merkitty lähtöaika TAYSin pysäkiltä.
Silloin ratikankin pitäisi odotella lähtöaikaa ja matkustajat tietäisivät sen. Jos jonkun mielestä ratikka olisi tuollaisena liian hidas, hän valitsisi jonkun muun kulkuneuvon.

----------


## Jykke

> Ai jaaha. Eikös niissä Hesan ratikoissa olekaan takaohjaamoa ?


 Ei ole. Niissä on takapäässä ainoastaan peruutuksen mahdollistama ohjauspaneeli. 




> Nimimerkki Nakkiputkan viestistä pääsin sellaiseen käsitykseen, että kävelynopeus olisi 1m/s junan toiseen päähän ja muihin toimintoihin meni se 15 s. *Mikä sähkömoottorin käynnistyksessä vie aikaa ???*


 Ei moottorin, mutta ajon mahdollistavat toiminnot vievät sen aikansa. 




> Ratikoissa ei tarvita edes kulunvalvontalaitteita silloin, kun ne kulkevat omilla kiskoillaan. RHK:n radoilla on eri juttu.


 Hesan ratikoissa ei tarvita kulunvalvontaa, mutta se ei tarkoita etteikö Tampereenkin ratikoihin jonkinlainen kulunvalvonta tulisi. Sellainen voi (oikeastaan melko varmaan) tulla tarpeen kun nopeudet alkavat kasvamaan. Jos itse saisin päättää niin tehtäisiin niin kuin Tukhoman Tvärbanalla. Kulunvalvonta ja samanlainen opastinjärjestelmä kuin RHK:n rataverkolla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Katsotaan jos jotain hahmottelisi. 
> 
>  Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että tuossa on kyseessä pelkkä peruutuksen mahdollistava ohjauspöytä, ei kokonainen takaohjaamo. Ja tlajusen viestin mukaan junien (molemmista päistä ajettavien?) ohjaamon "käynnistys" vie aikaa.


Olen tuossa hieman eri mieltä... On totta, että Variotrameissa ei takana ole kuin peruutuksen mahdollistava ohjauspaneli, mutta en itse näkisi mitään estettä sitten, etteikö ajosuunnan vaihto olisi yhtä nopea.

Mietitääns mitä tuossa ajosuunan vaihdossa pitää tehdä... Jonkinlaisen suunnanvaihtolaitteen tms, ajosuunnan kääntäminen, tämän tiedon syöttö vaunun ajotietokoneille, kilvityksen kääntö. Tuon ajosuunnan vaihdon ilmoittaminen ajotietokoneille pitäisi onnistua ns. yhdellä bitillä, eli hyvin yksinkertainen operaatio.

Se mihin sitä aikaa menee/voi mennä, on sen kulunvalvontalaitteen uudelleen ohjelmointi. Ja tämänkin kesto riippuu pitkälle ohjelmiston toteutuksesta. Esim. VR/RHK:n JKV on tässä mielessä huonosti toteutettu, koska suunnanvaihto vie ~4 min aikaa, kun parilta veturinkuljettajalta kuulemani mukaan ~2 min olisi sähkömoottorijunissa (l. junan kokoonpano pysyessä vakiona) mahdollinen...

----------


## ultrix

> Ei tarvitse.  Juna voisi kulkea omalla reitillään Lentävänniemeen ja kauppakeskukseen haluavat  käyttäisivät bussia.


Idea raitioliikenteestä Lentävänniemeen nimenomaan Lielahden kauppakeskuksen läpi perustuu siihen, että Lielahteen tullaan kauempaakin. Ja toisaalta Lielahti on Lentävänniemen lähin aluekeskus. Jos Lielahteen täytyy mennä jollain toisarvoisella joukkoliikennevälineellä, ei sinne välttämättä mennä joukkoliikenteellä vaan jatkossakin henkilöautolla.

Jos Lentävänniemeen vedetään rautateiden lähiliikennerata (=metro) ja jätetään Lielahti väliin, laskee Lentävänniemen raideyhteyden hyöty- ja kustannussuhteet: hyödyt vähenevät, kun samalla välineellä ei pääsekään Lielahden varsinaiselle kauppakeskukselle (korkeintaan Lielahden asemalle ja Nottbeckin eiku Enqvistin eiku Serlachiuksen eiku Metsä-Serlan eiku M-Realin tehtaan tienoille). Kustannukset nousisivat, kun jouduttaisiin mitoittamaan rata rautatiestandardille kevyemmään raitiotiestandardin asemesta.

Loppukevennykseksi aforismi: Onko puolustusvoimien varikko asemesta? Pitäisikö rautatiemaailmassa puhua partikkelilla "asemasta"?

----------


## Ertsu

> Idea raitioliikenteestä Lentävänniemeen nimenomaan Lielahden kauppakeskuksen läpi perustuu siihen, että Lielahteen tullaan kauempaakin. Ja toisaalta Lielahti on Lentävänniemen lähin aluekeskus. Jos Lielahteen täytyy mennä jollain toisarvoisella joukkoliikennevälineellä, ei sinne välttämättä mennä joukkoliikenteellä vaan jatkossakin henkilöautolla.


Eipä sinne nytkään mene monikaan bussilla, vaan 90% asiakkaista valitsee henkilöauton. Sen näkee jo parkkipaikalla seisovien peltilehmien määrästä. Esimerkkinä. Jos asun Pohtolassa ja tulen kaupungilta kotiin bussilla, en jää välillä Lielahden kauppakeskukseen asioimaan, vaan toimitan asiani joko keskikaupungilla tai lähikaupassa. Jos ihmisen jokin toiminta on turhaa, niin bussipysäkillä seisominen on sellaista. 




> Jos Lentävänniemeen vedetään rautateiden lähiliikennerata (=metro) ja jätetään Lielahti väliin, laskee Lentävänniemen raideyhteyden hyöty- ja kustannussuhteet: hyödyt vähenevät, kun samalla välineellä ei pääsekään Lielahden varsinaiselle kauppakeskukselle (korkeintaan Lielahden asemalle ja Nottbeckin eiku Enqvistin eiku Serlachiuksen eiku Metsä-Serlan eiku M-Realin tehtaan tienoille). Kustannukset nousisivat, kun jouduttaisiin mitoittamaan rata rautatiestandardille kevyemmään raitiotiestandardin asemesta.


Se tehtaan rata on jo mitoitettu raskaille junille, joten kyllä se pikaratikan painon kestää. Työmatkaliikenteen tarkoitus ei ole kaupoissa asiointi, vaan tavoite on päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti töihin ja kotiin. Jos työmatkaan kuluu tunti tai yli vain sen vuoksi, että jotkut haluavat asioida kauppakeskuksessa, moni valitsee edelleen henkilöauton työmatkalleen.

Tässä on vähän sama periaate kuin siinä minun TAYSin pistoraideideassa. Sekin kuluttaa niiden matkustajien aikaa, joilla ei ole asiaa keskussairaalaan, mutta kauppakeskuksen kautta kiertävä pikaratikka kuluttaa samalla periaatteella suoraan kotiin/töihin haluavien aikaa, mutta huomattavasti enemmän kuin TAYSin pistoraide.

Toisekseen suoraan kulkeva juna tai ratikka elvyttäisi lähikauppojen kannattavuutta. Ihmiset kävisivät töistä tullessaan lähikaupassa eivätkä marketeissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Se on samalla tavalla "turha" kuin se, että bussi kiertelee omakotialueella, vaikka suurin osa matkustajista pääsisi nopeammin perille, jos bussi ajaisi suorinta reittiä. Osa matkustajista kärsii siitä, että bussi kiertelee. Linjat 17 ja 30 ovat Tampereella sellaisia. 30 kiertelee tietysti kerrostalojen välissä, mutta suurimmalle osalle matkustajista olisi parempi, jos bussi ajaisi suorinta reittiä keskustaan.


En nyt ottanut selvää, oliko tämä kritiikkiä linjastoa kohtaan, mutta millä korvaisit Leinolankadun tarjonnan, jos linja 17 siirrettäisiin kulkemaan Sammon valtatietä. Joku kasilinja on turhan hidas.

Linja 30 taas aiotaan lähivuosina suoristaa kulkemaan Insinöörinkatua. Ehkä linja haaroitetaan kadun päässä Näyttelijänkadun (Etelä-Hervannan) ja Arkkitehdinkadun (Vuoreksen) suuntiin? 23 taas pidennettäisiin palvelemaan Teekkarinkatua.

----------


## Ertsu

> En nyt ottanut selvää, oliko tämä kritiikkiä linjastoa kohtaan, mutta millä korvaisit Leinolankadun tarjonnan, jos linja 17 siirrettäisiin kulkemaan Sammon valtatietä. Joku kasilinja on turhan hidas.


Leinolankatu on vaurasta omakotialuetta, jossa lähes joka taloudessa on kaksi autoa. Sieltä tulee kyytiin tai jää pois vain muutama matkustaja. Onko oikein, että muutaman henkilön tähden kaikkien matkustajien pitää kiertää Leinolankadun kautta ?

Sinne riittäisi pikkubussi ajamaan jotain Koilliskeskuksen ja Holvastin väliä.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos ihmisen jokin toiminta on turhaa, niin bussipysäkillä seisominen on sellaista.


 Itse näkisin turhempana useita kymmeniä autoja seisomassa ruuhkassa pakoputket savua syösten ja ajajien hermot kireällä. 




> Se tehtaan rata on jo mitoitettu raskaille junille, joten kyllä se pikaratikan painon kestää.


 Nyt onkin kyse pelkästä sillasta, joka kulkee rantaväylän ylitse. Sillan jälkeen on vielä rakennettava pitkä matka raiteita Lentäväänniemeen. 




> Tässä on vähän sama periaate kuin siinä minun TAYSin pistoraideideassa. Sekin kuluttaa niiden matkustajien aikaa, joilla ei ole asiaa keskussairaalaan, mutta kauppakeskuksen kautta kiertävä pikaratikka kuluttaa samalla periaatteella suoraan kotiin/töihin haluavien aikaa, mutta huomattavasti enemmän kuin TAYSin pistoraide.


 Katsos nyt karttaa tarkemmin (Lielahden alueesta löytyy kartta sivulta 27. Katuratikan linjaus on näillä näkymin tismalleen sama). Tässä tapauksessa ratikka ei tee mitään turhia koukkauksia edestakaisin, vaan kulkee suoraan alueen halki, eikä sitä sivuten. Elikkä toisin sanoen: Sitä palvellen. 




> Toisekseen suoraan kulkeva juna tai ratikka elvyttäisi lähikauppojen kannattavuutta. Ihmiset kävisivät töistä tullessaan lähikaupassa eivätkä marketeissa.


 Nänhän sen pitäisi mennä, mutta Lielahden kauppakeskus on vakiintunut jo sellaiseksi asiointialueeksi, että sitä ei mielestäni pidä ohittaa vaan alueelle pitäisi ehdottomasti saatava pysäkki Enqvistinkadulle. Kuka tietää, jos alueella alkaisivat peltilehmät vähenemään.




> Sieltä tulee kyytiin tai jää pois vain muutama matkustaja. Onko oikein, että muutaman henkilön tähden kaikkien matkustajien pitää kiertää Leinolankadun kautta ?


 Huonot yhteydet  :Arrow:  vähän matkustajia. Vähän matkustajia  :Arrow:  huonot yhteydet. 
Ikävä oravanpyörä. Mites on? Parantaisitko Leinolankadun joukkoliikennettä henkilöautoa houkuttelevammaksi, vai huonontaisit liikennettä edelleen (pienet bussit ja harvat vuorovälit) ja luottaist siihen että loput asukkaat käyttävät autojaan? Itse olen vain kerran kulkenut linjalla 17 Vehmaisista keskustaan. Silloin Leinolankadun joka  pysäkiltä tuli muistaakseni 1-3 matkustajaa. Vai johtuiko ryntäys ajankohdasta, joka sattui olemaan ilta?  




> Sinne riittäisi pikkubussi ajamaan jotain Koilliskeskuksen ja Holvastin väliä.


Elikkä jälleen pakollinen vaihto. Sinne meni nekin vähät matkustajat.

----------


## Ertsu

> Nyt onkin kyse pelkästä sillasta, joka kulkee rantaväylän ylitse. Sillan jälkeen on vielä rakennettava pitkä matka raiteita Lentäväänniemeen.


Joo niinhän niitä raiteita täytyy joka tapauksessa rakentaa, jos pikaratikkaa halutaan 




> Katsos nyt karttaa tarkemmin (Lielahden alueesta löytyy kartta sivulta 27. Katuratikan linjaus on näillä näkymin tismalleen sama). Tässä tapauksessa ratikka ei tee mitään turhia koukkauksia edestakaisin, vaan kulkee suoraan alueen halki, eikä sitä sivuten. Elikkä toisin sanoen: Sitä palvellen.


No joo. Eihän tuokaan niin hassumpi visio ole. Silta pääsisi jälleen hyötykäyttöön.

Huomasit varmaan sen tiedoston ensimmäisen kuvan ? Siinä oli kuvattuna maanalainen asema. Mikähän paikka mahtoi olla kyseessä ?

----------


## Jykke

> Huomasit varmaan sen tiedoston ensimmäisen kuvan ? Siinä oli kuvattuna maanalainen asema. Mikähän paikka mahtoi olla kyseessä ?


Muistaakseni kannen maanalainen asema oli esittävinään Keskustorin pysäkkiä. Todellisuudessa kuva näyttäisi olevan Kööpenhaminan metrosta (jota on vaan sitten kuvamuokattu).

----------


## Ertsu

> Muistaakseni kannen maanalainen asema oli esittävinään Keskustorin pysäkkiä. Todellisuudessa kuva näyttäisi olevan Kööpenhaminan metrosta (jota on vaan sitten kuvamuokattu).


Eipä yhtään pöhlömpi visio tuokaan. Näköjään joku muukin on samaa mieltä kanssani.

----------


## Jykke

> Eipä yhtään pöhlömpi visio tuokaan. Näköjään joku muukin on samaa mieltä kanssani.


Ikävä tuottaa pettymys, mutta tuossa on kyseessä vain edellinen rataverkkoa hyödyntävän pikaraitiotien esite hankkeesta, joka on jo käytännössä haudattu. (Kaivoin kyseisen tiedoston esiin, näyttääkseni sen yhden karttakuvan siitä.) 

Hankkeen hautaamisen mukana meni ikävästi näillä näkymin rataverkkoa hyödyntävät ratikkalinjat, jotka aiotaan nyt toteuttaa kankeammilla lähijunilla. Hyvänä puolena taasen tunneli on korvattu maanpäällisellä reitillä nykyisissä suunnitelmissa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ikävä tuottaa pettymys, mutta tuossa on kyseessä vain edellinen rataverkkoa hyödyntävän pikaraitiotien esite hankkeesta, joka on jo käytännössä haudattu. (Kaivoin kyseisen tiedoston esiin, näyttääkseni sen yhden karttakuvan siitä.)


Mutta eiväthän ne ole mitenkään toisistaan riippuvaisia. Voihan pikaratikalle rakentaa maanalaisia asemia, vaikka se ei  RHK:n rataverkkoa käyttäisikään.




> Hankkeen hautaamisen mukana meni ikävästi näillä näkymin rataverkkoa hyödyntävät ratikkalinjat, jotka aiotaan nyt toteuttaa kankeammilla lähijunilla. Hyvänä puolena taasen tunneli on korvattu maanpäällisellä reitillä nykyisissä suunnitelmissa.


Ja nopeammilla. Lähijunaliikenne on senverran valmiina, että sillä liikennöinnin voisi aloittaa vaikka ensi viikolla. Muutama laituriasema sinne tänne ja Hesasta käytettyjä lähijunia.

Vaikka lähijunien palvelu ei joka paikkaan ylläkään, niin kyllä se päihittää henkilöauton ja etenkin bussin nopeudessa, jolloin se on se, joka houkuttelee.

----------


## Jykke

> Mutta eiväthän ne ole mitenkään toisistaan riippuvaisia. Voihan pikaratikalle rakentaa maanalaisia asemia, vaikka se ei  RHK:n rataverkkoa käyttäisikään.


Totta kai, mutta nykyisissä suunnitelmissa ei enää ole puhuttu tunnelista pitkiin aikoihin. 




> Ja nopeammilla. Lähijunaliikenne on senverran valmiina, että sillä liikennöinnin voisi aloittaa vaikka ensi viikolla. Muutama laituriasema sinne tänne ja Hesasta käytettyjä lähijunia.


 Kyllä siihen aikaa kuluu. Jotta voidaan aloittaa lähijunien liikennöinti Tampereella (Nokia-Lempäälä akselilla) tarvitaan: 

VR:n tai jonkun muun liikennöitsijän into ja kiinnostus, sopimukset, 16 pysäkkiä (suunnitelman mukainen määrä), lisäraide Lielahdesta Kalkkuun ja Sääksjärveltä Lempäälään, sekä mahdollisesti lisäraide Lielahden ja rautatieaseman välille. Lisäksi tarvitaan kalusto, josta löytyy Tampereen seudulle sopivat kortinlukijat. Hesan vanhat lähijunat ovat (VR:n mukaan) ikänsä päässä, joten on erittäin epätodennäköistä että niitä saataisiin Tampereelle ajoon (vaikka kyseiselle kalustolle käyttöä yhä löytyisikin vaikkapa taajamajunissa). Eli menee hiukan pitempään kuin viikko.




> Vaikka lähijunien palvelu ei joka paikkaan ylläkään, niin kyllä se päihittää henkilöauton ja etenkin bussin nopeudessa, jolloin se on se, joka houkuttelee.


 Kuten pikaratikkakin ja sillä on etu jota lähijunilla ei ole. Se voidaan saada yltämään sinne minne halutaan (elikkä kaduille ja muihin radan geometrian kannalta tiukkoihin paikkoihin).

----------


## Ertsu

> Kyllä siihen aikaa kuluu. Jotta voidaan aloittaa lähijunien liikennöinti Tampereella (Nokia-Lempäälä akselilla) tarvitaan:


Aikaa kuluu aina kun herrat sitä haluavat. Teknisesti se liikenne ei mitään ihmeitä vaadi.




> sekä mahdollisesti lisäraide Lielahden ja rautatieaseman välille.


Mihinköhän se kolmas raide siihen Näsinkallion kupeeseen mahtuisi ? On sillä välillä toki muitakin pullonkauloja

----------


## Jykke

> Aikaa kuluu aina kun herrat sitä haluavat. Teknisesti se liikenne ei mitään ihmeitä vaadi.


Niinhän sitä kuluu ja Hämeessä kun ollaan... Teknisesti sekuitenkin vaatii oman aikansa, ellei sitten sen aikana liikennöidä ns. "karvalakkimallia", jolla on harvemmat vuorovälit ja vähemmän seisakkeita (jotka ovat hyvin askeettisia tai käytännössä vielä keskeneräisiä).




> Mihinköhän se kolmas raide siihen Näsinkallion kupeeseen mahtuisi ? On sillä välillä toki muitakin pullonkauloja


Toki tilaa saataisiin, mutta se vaatisi jo ankaria muutoksia maisemaan (Pajasaari ja viereinen Koskenniskan silta). Itse jo ihan maisemallisista syistä en haluaisi tälle välille lisäraiteita. Kolmas lisäraide onnistuisi jo käytännössä ilman ongelmia Amurista aina Lielahteen asti nykyistä huoltotien levennystä hyväksi käyttäen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muistaakseni kannen maanalainen asema oli esittävinään Keskustorin pysäkkiä.


Kyllä juu. Keskustorin pysäkki Molinin talon alakerrassa.

Aika onnetonta on, jos torille tarvitaan maanalaista pysäkkiä, ja vielä onnettomampaa on kaivaa se Molinin talon yhteyteen, kun Hämeenkadun bussipysäkit sijaitsevat kuitenkin niin paljon paremmassa paikassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Leinolankatu on vaurasta omakotialuetta, jossa lähes joka taloudessa on kaksi autoa. Sieltä tulee kyytiin tai jää pois vain muutama matkustaja. Onko oikein, että muutaman henkilön tähden kaikkien matkustajien pitää kiertää Leinolankadun kautta ?
> 
> Sinne riittäisi pikkubussi ajamaan jotain Koilliskeskuksen ja Holvastin väliä.


Kasilinja on juuri nyt pikkubussilinja, jolla pääsee Leinolankadulta Koilliskeskukseen ja Holvastiin. Ja onneksi näiden lisäksi myös keskustaan, kumpaan tahansa suuntaan meneekin.

Se, että alue on "vauras omakotialue", ei tarkoita, etteikö siellä tulisi olla joukkoliikennettä. Jos vaurailta omakotialueilta lopetetaan joukkoliikenne, tulisi mm. Tahmelasta poistaa 21, Petsamosta 3, Rauhaniemestä 2, Ryydynpohjasta 27, Veisusta 21, Etelä-Hervannasta 30...

Niin ja koska Leinola on omakotialuetta, siellä on myös paljon lapsiperheitä. Ja milläs alle 15-vuotiaat kulkevat kaupunkiin, jos eivät bussilla? Tuskin keskustaan lähtevät polkupyörilläkään. 15 vuotta täyttäneillähän tuolla alueella on varmaan sitten kaikilla mopo(auto)t  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä siihen aikaa kuluu. Jotta voidaan aloittaa lähijunien liikennöinti Tampereella (Nokia-Lempäälä akselilla) tarvitaan:


Lainmuutos (ainakin rautatielaki ja henkilöliikennelaki)

----------


## Kolli

Vaalitaisto Mansessa käy kuumana ja nyt ratikka-asiassa saatiin näyttävä irtiotto.
Aamulehti teki tänään 23.10.2008 jutun, jossa oli esitetty samat kysymykset sekä Hanna *T*ainiolle (sd) ja pormestari Timo P. *N*iemiselle (kok).





> Rakennetaanko Tampereelle raitiotie? Jos niin mihin?
> 
> *N*: Raitiotie on ohjelmissa, mutta hyvin kaukana. Ensi valtuustokaudella keskitymme bussiliikenteen kehittämiseen.
> 
> *T*: Rakennetaan katuraitiotie, ensisijaisesti linjalle Lentävänniemi-Keskusta-Hervanta-Vuores. Päätös asiasta pitää tehdä mahdollisimman pian.

----------


## lunastaja

> Vaalitaisto Mansessa käy kuumana ja nyt ratikka-asiassa saatiin näyttävä irtiotto.
> Aamulehti teki tänään 23.10.2008 jutun, jossa oli esitetty samat kysymykset sekä Hanna *T*ainiolle (sd) ja pormestari Timo P. *N*iemiselle (kok).


Tuohan on ollut kaikilla vähääkään asiaa seuraaville tiedossa. Ainoa oljenkorsi ratikka-asian eteenpäin menemiseksi olisi XL-rintaman repeäminen. Vihreät voisivat tehdä täyskäännöksen mikäli demarit lupautuisivat katuraitiotien toteuttamiseen. Tämä ei ole todennäköistä. Vihreät eivät ole yhtään sen enempää kiinnostuneita joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä, muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta, kuin muutkaan puolueet. Valta se on mikä kiinnostaa ja minkä takia tarvittaessa hienot aatteet heitetään roskakoriin. Vihreillä on paljon omakotitalossa asuvia ehdokkaita, jotka kannattavat joukkoliikenteen kannalta epäedullista yhdyskuntarakennetta. Joukkoliikenteen jarrumiehen uusi pormestarikausi sen sijaan on käytännössä varmaa.

----------


## Kolli

No minulle ei. Syy on siinä, että olen niin pihi, että en osta Aamulehden näköislehteä kovin usein. Tamperelaisen luen joskus netissä, mutta mielestäni siinäkään ei ole ollut paljon. Myöskään Tampereen radio ei ole valtavasti asiaa nettisivuillaan tuonut esiin. Ongelma voi olla tietysti siinäkin, että en ole nyt Suomessa, mutta jotenkin minulle on jäänyt sellainen tunne, että ratikka-asia on hiukan haluttukin jättää taka-alalle, vai onko syy siinä, että en seuraa oikeita keskusteluja ja blogeja. Mikä on muiden käsitys keskustelun tasosta ja intensiteetistä Mansessa? Oma tuomioni: laimea tahallisesti..

----------


## Jykke

> Oma tuomioni: laimea tahallisesti..


 Keskustelut Tampereen ratikasta ovat varmasti laimeampia kuin vuosia sitten käydet kovatkin puolesta ja (varsinkin) vastaan keskusteluista, joita käytiin, niin lehdissä, kuin netissäkin. Mutta itse näkisin, että Tampereen ratikasta tällä hetkellä ei juuri ole mitään uutta sanottavaa. Uusi yhdistelmämalli (TASE-2025) on vaikuttanut (vähäisestä vastustamisesta johtuen) olevan kaikille aika mieluinen kompromissi. 

Voisitko Kolli selittää miksi Tampereen ratikka  olisi jätetty tahallisesti sivuun? Onhan se nyt vaalienkin alla ollut yksi yleisimmistä puheenaiheista, vaikkei siitä niin hirveästi välttämättä ole hehkutettukaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuohan on ollut kaikilla vähääkään asiaa seuraaville tiedossa. Ainoa oljenkorsi ratikka-asian eteenpäin menemiseksi olisi XL-rintaman repeäminen. Vihreät voisivat tehdä täyskäännöksen mikäli demarit lupautuisivat katuraitiotien toteuttamiseen. Tämä ei ole todennäköistä. Vihreät eivät ole yhtään sen enempää kiinnostuneita joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä, muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta, kuin muutkaan puolueet. Valta se on mikä kiinnostaa ja minkä takia tarvittaessa hienot aatteet heitetään roskakoriin. Vihreillä on paljon omakotitalossa asuvia ehdokkaita, jotka kannattavat joukkoliikenteen kannalta epäedullista yhdyskuntarakennetta. Joukkoliikenteen jarrumiehen uusi pormestarikausi sen sijaan on käytännössä varmaa.


Hei haloo, lue Tampereen vihreiden kunnallisvaaliohjelma.

Pari otetta ohjelmasta:


Aloitetaan valmistelut Tampereen seudun lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämiseksi. Tavoitteena on, että junat kulkevat valtuustokauden loppuun mennessä.Rakennetaan Tampereelle raitiolinjasto vaiheittain: Vuoreksesta Hervannan kautta keskustaan vuoteen 2015 mennessä ja edelleen Lentävänniemeen vuoteen 2020 mennessä. Valtion tulee osallistua raitiotieinfrastruktuurin rakentamiseen. Kustannuksia katetaan myös kaavoittamalla raideliikenteen pysäkkien ympäristöön asuntoja ja liiketiloja.Tavoitteena on tiivis ja turvallinen kaupunki, jossa on mahdollista kohdata muita ihmisiä ja elää myös ilman autoa.Kehitetään asukkaiden kanssa yhteistyössä asumisen vaihtoehtoja, kuten yhteisöllisiä asuntoalueita, tiivistä ja matalaa puurakentamista sekä työpaikkojen ja asumisen yhdistämistä. Nostetaan rakentamisen arkkitehtonista tasoa toteuttamalla Arkkitehtuuriohjelman tavoitteita.Nurmi-Sorila suunnitellaan ekologisin periaattein. Sinne nousee pohjoismaiden suurin passiivitaloasuinalue, joka on ilmastopäästöjen kannalta hiilineutraali. Alueelle toteutetaan raideliikenneyhteys. Haja-asutusalueille rakennettaessa edellytetään ravinteiden paikallista kierrätystä.

----------


## lunastaja

> Hei haloo, lue Tampereen vihreiden kunnallisvaaliohjelma.


Luettu on, kuten kaikkien muidenkin lupauslistat. Ongelmana on vain todellisuus. Voit olla varma siitä, että mikäli XL-koalitio jatkaa ja vihreät ovat vallan ytimessä edelleen mukana, ei valtuustokauden ohjelmaan mahdu raitiotieliikenteestä muuta kuin epämääräinen "selvitetään" ym. vailla konkretiaa oleva lauseke. Raitiotieliikenne myydään vallanhimossa, koska kokoomus ei ole valmis muuhun kuin raitiotieliikenteen "selvittämiseen". Lähijunaliikenne sen sijaan tullaan nostamaan konkreettisella tavalla esiin, oli valtakoalitio mikä tahansa. Sen takasi hallituksen liikennepoliittisen selonteko.

----------


## Eppu

> Hei haloo, lue Tampereen vihreiden kunnallisvaaliohjelma.


Minulle riittää jo tuon listan nopea pläräys. On sanomattakin selvää, että ovat tyhjiä lupauksia nuo. Mitenkäs kävikään vihreille hallituksessakin? Ydinvoimaa näyttivät vastustavan kovasti ja silti ovat yhä hallituksessa. Melko avuton puolue näyttää olevan tämä vihreät. Aatetta mainostetaan kovasti, mutta vallanhimossa se myydään halpaan hintaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sen takasi hallituksen liikennepoliittisen selonteko.


... ja kukas sen sitten kirjoitti?

Asian voi tietysti sanoa niin kuin se on. Liikennepoliittisen selonteon kaikki maininnat Tampereen ja Turun raideliikenteestä ovat vihreiden ansiota, ja niistä ovat vääntäneet erityisesti vihreiden liikennepoliittisen toimikunnan pj Oras Tynkkynen Tampereelta sekä varapuheenjohtaja, allekirjoittanut Turusta. Kovasti on saatu tehdä töitä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainoa oljenkorsi ratikka-asian eteenpäin menemiseksi olisi XL-rintaman repeäminen. Vihreät voisivat tehdä täyskäännöksen mikäli demarit lupautuisivat katuraitiotien toteuttamiseen. Tämä ei ole todennäköistä. Vihreät eivät ole yhtään sen enempää kiinnostuneita joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä, muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta, kuin muutkaan puolueet. Valta se on mikä kiinnostaa ja minkä takia tarvittaessa hienot aatteet heitetään roskakoriin.


En näe miten XL-rintaman repeäminen itsessään takaisi raideliikennehankkeille auvoisen tulevaisuuden. Tampereen sdp ei ole perinteisesti ollut sen enemmän myönteinen niille kuin muutkaan puolueet. Ennen edellisiä vaaleja yhdet pahimmista jääräpäävastustajista olivat demareita. Lisäksi tulee vielä tämä huuhaa bussilipun hinnan alentamisesta, vaikka eihän joukkoliikenteen suurin ongelma nykyään ole liian kallis hinta vaan liian huono palvelu. Hintaa laskemalla vain heikennetään kehitysmahdollisuuksia.

Näkisin että rajalinja menee aidosti kaikkien puolueiden sisällä. Myös aiemmassa keskustelussa paljon parjatussa kokoomuksessa on ehdokkaita, jotka liputtavat raideliikenteen puolesta, mutta Timo P:n käytännössä kielteinen kanta on kyllä tullut selväksi jo kauan aikaa sitten.

Kaikkien puolueiden kanssa on se riski, että jos äänestää raideliikennemyönteistä ehdokasta, niin ääni saattaa viime kädessä päätyä tukemaan täysin päinvastaista politiikkaa. Toisaalta minkään tietyn koalition pääsy valtaan / pysyminen vallassa ei kaiketi automaattisesti tarkoita hankkeiden hyllyttämistä ikuisiksi ajoiksi. Jos ehdokkaat aidosti seisovat raideliikennekantojensa takana yksilöinä, niin yhdessä raideliikennemyönteiset valtuutetut sekä kokoomuksesta, sdp:stä että vihreistä voivat tehdä paljon hyvää työtä. Mutta jos oman puolueen ryhmäkuri on tärkeämpi ja hyvät tavoitetteet hylätään päivänpoliittisten asetelmien vuoksi, niin sitten tietysti mitään ei välttämättä tapahdu.

Hieman rankalla kädellä yleistäen ehdokkaiden ikä ja raideliikennemyönteisyys näyttävät korreloivan käänteisesti, eli mitä nuorempi ehdokas, sen raideliikennemyönteisempi. Tämä antaa toivoa. Viimeistään vanhojen jäärien väistyessä vallasta asioita saadaan ajettua eteenpäin.

Tekisi mieleni kannustaa äänestämään mahdollisimman nuoria ja tulevaisuuteen katsovia ehdokkaita, puoluekannasta riippumatta.

----------


## Kolli

> Keskustelut Tampereen ratikasta ovat varmasti laimeampia kuin vuosia sitten käydet kovatkin puolesta ja (varsinkin) vastaan keskusteluista, joita käytiin, niin lehdissä, kuin netissäkin. Mutta itse näkisin, että Tampereen ratikasta tällä hetkellä ei juuri ole mitään uutta sanottavaa. Uusi yhdistelmämalli (TASE-2025) on vaikuttanut (vähäisestä vastustamisesta johtuen) olevan kaikille aika mieluinen kompromissi. 
> 
> Voisitko Kolli selittää miksi Tampereen ratikka  olisi jätetty tahallisesti sivuun? Onhan se nyt vaalienkin alla ollut yksi yleisimmistä puheenaiheista, vaikkei siitä niin hirveästi välttämättä ole hehkutettukaan.


Niin, kysehän oli epäilyistä ja musta tuntuu-fiiliksestä. Ongelma on nimenomaan siinä, että en ole päässyt seuraamaan paikan päällä vaalikeskustelua. Ilmaisen Aamulehden nettiversion perusteella alueen päämedia ei paljon anna palstatilaa asialle, muistelen jopa joskus vuosi sitten nähneeni AL:n pääkirjoituksen "Myyräkuume tulee kalliiksi". Kyse oli kuitenkin ilmeisesti maanalaisen ratkaisun vastustamisesta, kait.

Oman näkemykseni mukaan nyt jos koskaan asiasta pitäisi olla sanottavaa, sillä seuraava valtuusto joutuu linjaamaan asiaa jo pakosti jollakin tavalla. Pahoin pelkään, että vaali-iloittelun jälkeen se taas unohtuu. Pannaas kattoen, kuten Reinikainenkin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Minulle riittää jo tuon listan nopea pläräys. On sanomattakin selvää, että ovat tyhjiä lupauksia nuo. Mitenkäs kävikään vihreille hallituksessakin? Ydinvoimaa näyttivät vastustavan kovasti ja silti ovat yhä hallituksessa. Melko avuton puolue näyttää olevan tämä vihreät. Aatetta mainostetaan kovasti, mutta vallanhimossa se myydään halpaan hintaan.


Ensinnäkin vihreät on akateemisten naisten puolue. En voi äänestää vihreitä, koska en ole kumpaakaan e.m.

Politiikan perussääntö n:o 1. Poliittisen vastustajan ideoita kuuluu aina vastustaa, olivat he asiasta mitä mieltä tahansa.

Politiikka on yhteisistä asioista riitelemistä.

Tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että jos vihreät kannattavat raideliikenteen kehittämistä, demareiden ja kokoomuslaisten tulee ehdottomasti vastustaa sitä.

----------


## ultrix

> Voit olla varma siitä, että mikäli XL-koalitio jatkaa ja vihreät ovat vallan ytimessä edelleen mukana, ei valtuustokauden ohjelmaan mahdu raitiotieliikenteestä muuta kuin epämääräinen "selvitetään" ym. vailla konkretiaa oleva lauseke. Raitiotieliikenne myydään vallanhimossa, koska kokoomus ei ole valmis muuhun kuin raitiotieliikenteen "selvittämiseen".


Asiaa Tampereen vihreiden keskuudessa seuranneena voin sanoa, että raideliikenne on aidosti Tampereen vihreiden asialistalla. Joitakin yhdyskuntalautakunnan päätösehdotuksia on korjailtu vihreidenkin siunauksella muodosta "raideliikenne" muotoon "joukkoliikenne", ja vihreät ovat XL-koalition mukana äänestäneet valtuustossa "puskista tulevia" demareiden ponsiesityksiä ja ennalta ilmoittamattomia autot-pois-hämpiltä ja ratikka-heti-kaupunkiin-tyyppisiä aloitteita vastaan. 

Kunnallispolitiikka on siitä ikävää kiemurointia, että asiat saa oikeasti hoidettua vain yhteistyöllä, jota ikävä kyllä on joustavinta hoitaa kabineteissa ja saunan lauteilla. Irrallisilla aloitteilla ja ponsiesityksillä ei hoideta pitkäjänteistä liikennepolitiikkaa, vaan strategisella liikennejärjestelmän toteutusohjelmalla, joka muuten tulee valtuuston käsiteltäväksi syksyllä 2009 tai viimeistään keväällä 2010.

Toivottavasti olen mukana päättämässä.




> Minulle riittää jo tuon listan nopea pläräys. On sanomattakin selvää, että ovat tyhjiä lupauksia nuo. Mitenkäs kävikään vihreille hallituksessakin? Ydinvoimaa näyttivät vastustavan kovasti ja silti ovat yhä hallituksessa. Melko avuton puolue näyttää olevan tämä vihreät. Aatetta mainostetaan kovasti, mutta vallanhimossa se myydään halpaan hintaan.


Mitä hyötyä vihreistä olisi oppositiossa? Oppositiossa vihreät eivät voisi hillitä entisten hallitustovereidensa turve- ja vesivoimafantasioita, hallituksessa voivat. Jos vihreät lähtisi hallituksesta, puolue osoittautuisi epäluotettavaksi hallituskumppaniksi, ja Eduskunnan äänestystulos uudesta ydinvoimalasta olisi tasan samanlainen riippumatta siitä, ovatko vihreät hallituksessa vaiko eivät.




> Näkisin että rajalinja menee aidosti kaikkien puolueiden sisällä. Myös aiemmassa keskustelussa paljon parjatussa kokoomuksessa on ehdokkaita, jotka liputtavat raideliikenteen puolesta, mutta Timo P:n käytännössä kielteinen kanta on kyllä tullut selväksi jo kauan aikaa sitten.
> 
> Kaikkien puolueiden kanssa on se riski, että jos äänestää raideliikennemyönteistä ehdokasta, niin ääni saattaa viime kädessä päätyä tukemaan täysin päinvastaista politiikkaa.


En näe omassa puolueessani jakolinjaa. En tunne yhtään vihreää ehdokasta Tampereella, joka vastustaisi raideliikenteen rakentamista. Kaikissa muissa puolueissa jakolinja toki on.




> Jos ehdokkaat aidosti seisovat raideliikennekantojensa takana yksilöinä, niin yhdessä raideliikennemyönteiset valtuutetut sekä kokoomuksesta, sdp:stä että vihreistä voivat tehdä paljon hyvää työtä.


Olen sen sortin idealisti, että jos minut valitaan valtuustoon ja vaikka valtuustoryhmäni liittyisi koalitioon, jonka ohjelmassa raideliikenne on taka-alalla tai jopa jäädytetty, tulisin pitämään silti raideliikenteen puolia yhdessä kenties vasemmistopainotteisen "raideliikennekoalition" kanssa.

Onneksi tämä skenaario tuntuu seuraavan valtuuston aloittaessa epärealistiselta. Raideliikenne on selvästi myötätuulessa verrattuna vuoteen 2004.

Sinänsä minulle ei juuri merkitse, onko vihreiden "hallituskumppani" kaupunginvaltuustossa vasemmisto vai oikeisto. Asiat ratkaisevat, ja päällimmäisenä järkevästi hoidettu joukkoliikenne ja kaupunkisuunnittelu.




> Ensinnäkin vihreät on akateemisten naisten puolue. En voi äänestää vihreitä, koska en ole kumpaakaan e.m.


En minäkään ole akateeminen nainen. No, akateeminen (mies) olen, opiskelenhan yliopistossa.

Appiukkoni on muuten vihreiden äänestäjä. Hän on ammatiltaan levyseppähitsaaja, eikä ole ammattikoulua korkeampaa tutkintoa ikinä hankkinut.

Jos muuten ajattelee vihreästi ja aatteet osuvat kohdalleen, on minusta huono syy jättää äänestämättä puolueen ehdokasta sen virheellisen käsityksen takia, että vain akateemiset [ja] naiset äänestäisivät vihreitä. Jos aatteet eivät osu kohdalleen, osuvat ne ehkä paremmin johonkin toiseen puolueeseen. Jolloin veruketta jättää toista puoluetta äänestämättä ei tarvita.

Keksitäänkö lisää stereotypioita muiden puolueiden kohderyhmistä?

kokoomus: ylipainoinen yrittäjä, joka ajaa katumaasturilla golfaamaansdp: hyvin toimeentuleva, autoileva duunarimies tai vähän huonommin toimeentuleva sairaanhoitaja, joka kulkee bussillavasemmistoliitto: eläkeläsmies, joka äänesti SKDL:ää ollessaan tehdastyöläinen tai punaviiniä litkivä boheemi maailmaa parantava kulttuurinainensitoutumaton: tavis, jota puolueet ei kiinnosta ja joka on huolissaan Teiskon mökkinsä ympäristöstäkeskusta: teiskolainen maajussiperussuomalainen: maahanmuuttoa ja eu:ta vastustava lähiöasukki, johon populismi uppoaa kuin häkärkp: huvilassa Pyynikillä asuva porvarikommunisti: punaviiniä litkivä boheemi maailmaa parantava kulttuurinainen, jolle vasemmistoliitto ei ole tarpeeksi radikaali




> Politiikan perussääntö n:o 1. Poliittisen vastustajan ideoita kuuluu aina vastustaa, olivat he asiasta mitä mieltä tahansa.
> 
> Politiikka on yhteisistä asioista riitelemistä.
> 
> Tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että jos vihreät kannattavat raideliikenteen kehittämistä, demareiden ja kokoomuslaisten tulee ehdottomasti vastustaa sitä.


En näe itse politiikkaa tällaisena. Olympiamitalisti Kalevi Suoniemi (ps.) saattaa hyvikin nähdä sen niin, mutta minä en. 

En näe yhtään puoluetta vihreiden vastustajana. Puolueet toki kilpailevat keskenään ja edustajat räksyttävät toisilleen, mutta silti yhteisiä asioita hoidetaan vain yhteistyössä eli neuvottelemalla puoluerajojen yli  vaikka väkipakolla. Keksin hyvää sanottavaa jokaisesta Tampereen valtuustoryhmästä.

----------


## lunastaja

Tampereen Vihreistä suurin osa on valitettavasti joukkoliikenteen logiikkaa ymmärtämättömiä. Eräinä esimerkkeinä ylan Rissanen ja liikennelaitoksen johtokunnan Parviainen, jotka eivät ole esimerkiksi ymmärtäneet miten kuljettajarahastus ja sitä kautta matkanteko hidastuu jos tasasummarahastuksesta siirrytään "senttirahastukseen". Parviainen nyt kuitenkin muissa joukkoliikenneasioissa on antanut ihan fiksuja lausuntoja. Rissanen taitaa olla Ertsun stereotypioiden ruumiillistuma ja tekojensa puolesta joukkoliikenteeseen kielteisesti suhtautuva henkilö. Kestinen voi olla tulevaisuudessa Tampereen Antero Alku. Kannattanee ensin panostaa siihen, että oman puolueen ihmiset eivät tee joukkoliikenteen kannalta epätoivottuja esityksiä ja päätöksiä. Eräänlaiseksi alkeisoppikirjaksi voi tiivistää lähes kaiken sen mitä Ertsu on tässä ketjussa pikaratikasta provoillut ja painottaa, että niin ei pidä missään tapauksessa tehdä.

----------


## bassman

Tuosta senttirahastuksesta vs. tasasummarahastus. Tervemenoaa kellottamaan seutulähiliikenne linjoille, kuinka pusatecillä rahastetaan jatkuvasti erilaisia epäpyöreitä summia ja sen vaikutuksesta ajosuoritteen nopeuteen.

Uskallan väittää, että eipä vaikuta mitenkään. Mielestäni hiukan omituinen epäilyn aihe.

----------


## lunastaja

> Tuosta senttirahastuksesta vs. tasasummarahastus. Tervemenoaa kellottamaan seutulähiliikenne linjoille, kuinka pusatecillä rahastetaan jatkuvasti erilaisia epäpyöreitä summia ja sen vaikutuksesta ajosuoritteen nopeuteen.
> 
> Uskallan väittää, että eipä vaikuta mitenkään. Mielestäni hiukan omituinen epäilyn aihe.


Enpä voi väittää itse asiaa ensimmäisenä oivaltaneeni. Olen kiinnostunut kuulemaan miten koko prosessi, jossa kertamaksu on esimerkiksi 2,30  on yhtä nopea kuin jos kertamaksu on 2 . Eikö matkustajan ole nopeampaa kaivaa parhaassa tapauksessa vain yksi kolikko kuin useampia? Ja eikö kuskin ole nopeampaa antaa takaisin/laskea tasasummia? jne. jne. Pointtihan on se, että vaikka hidastus ei olisi kuin muutama sekunti, niin se voi tarkoittaa punaisiin juuttumista. Muulla kuin matkakortilla maksaminen on hidasta ja mielelläni näkisin kertamaksun vaikka kolmessa eurossa. Nykyinen tariffipolitiikka on ilmeisen kertamaksamista suosivaa, joka taas hidastaa matkantekoa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereen Vihreistä suurin osa on valitettavasti joukkoliikenteen logiikkaa ymmärtämättömiä. Eräinä esimerkkeinä ylan Rissanen ja liikennelaitoksen johtokunnan Parviainen, jotka eivät ole esimerkiksi ymmärtäneet miten kuljettajarahastus ja sitä kautta matkanteko hidastuu jos tasasummarahastuksesta siirrytään "senttirahastukseen".


Tämä on yksi niitä harvoja asioita, joissa olen kritisoinut Tampereen vihreiden kantaa. Tai tällä kertaa toki kahden vihreän luottamushenkilön mielipide. Olen itse tariffin 2,50 kannalla, ja jopa 3 e voisi tulla ensi valtuustokauden aikana kysymykseen. Samaan aikaan kertalipun saisi kahdella egellä esim. Ärrältä ja suurimpien pysäkkien lippuautomaateista. Miksipä ei myös parkkiautomaateista.




> Parviainen nyt kuitenkin muissa joukkoliikenneasioissa on antanut ihan fiksuja lausuntoja.


O-PP on tosiaan aika hyvin perillä joukkoliikennasioissa, mitä olen hänen kanssaan jutellut.




> Kestinen voi olla tulevaisuudessa Tampereen Antero Alku. Kannattanee ensin panostaa siihen, että oman puolueen ihmiset eivät tee joukkoliikenteen kannalta epätoivottuja esityksiä ja päätöksiä. Eräänlaiseksi alkeisoppikirjaksi voi tiivistää lähes kaiken sen mitä Ertsu on tässä ketjussa pikaratikasta provoillut ja painottaa, että niin ei pidä missään tapauksessa tehdä.


Kiitos, kauniisti sanottu.  :Smile:   Aion paimentaa mahdollisuuksieni mukaan Tampereen vihreitä luottamushenkilöitä, jos näyttää siltä, että harrastetaan idiotismia. Kepuun en silti loikkaa edes äärimmäisessä hädässä, Tampereella keskusta on melko kaupunkivihamielinen "Teiskon puolesta"-porukka  :Wink:

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen Vihreistä suurin osa on valitettavasti joukkoliikenteen logiikkaa ymmärtämättömiä. Eräinä esimerkkeinä ylan Rissanen ja liikennelaitoksen johtokunnan Parviainen, jotka eivät ole esimerkiksi ymmärtäneet miten kuljettajarahastus ja sitä kautta matkanteko hidastuu jos tasasummarahastuksesta siirrytään "senttirahastukseen". Parviainen nyt kuitenkin muissa joukkoliikenneasioissa on antanut ihan fiksuja lausuntoja. Rissanen taitaa olla Ertsun stereotypioiden ruumiillistuma ja tekojensa puolesta joukkoliikenteeseen kielteisesti suhtautuva henkilö. Kestinen voi olla tulevaisuudessa Tampereen Antero Alku. Kannattanee ensin panostaa siihen, että oman puolueen ihmiset eivät tee joukkoliikenteen kannalta epätoivottuja esityksiä ja päätöksiä. Eräänlaiseksi alkeisoppikirjaksi voi tiivistää lähes kaiken sen mitä Ertsu on tässä ketjussa pikaratikasta provoillut ja painottaa, että niin ei pidä missään tapauksessa tehdä.


Just just. Niinhän sitä pitää olla aina eri mieltä eri puolueiden edustajien kanssa. Juuri siksi jätän nämä kuntavaalit väliin ja nukun sikeästi.

Tuo, että minun nimeni mainitaan tuossa, on kyllä ensimmäinen kerta koko maailman historiassa.
Minua ei tarvitse pelätä. Olen niin täysin yksin tuossa tunneli-ideassani, että sen toteutumisesta ei kenenkään tarvitse olla huolissaan.

Olen kyllä huomiosta ihan kiitollinen, mutta pelätä ei tarvitse.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En näe omassa puolueessani jakolinjaa. En tunne yhtään vihreää ehdokasta Tampereella, joka vastustaisi raideliikenteen rakentamista. Kaikissa muissa puolueissa jakolinja toki on.


Voi olla että näin on. En ole pystynyt seuraamaan asioita niin läheltä, että olisin voinut vakuuttua, että vihreät kokonaisuudessaan ovat raideliikenteen takana, vaikka puolueena periaatteessa ovatkin. Julkisuuden kautta syntyy mielikuva, että vihreät pääsääntöisesti kannattavat raideliikennettä, mutta se ei näytä olevan läheskään kaikilla ehdokkailla henkilökohtaisesti julkilausuttujen tavoitteiden joukossa.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut janihyvarinen  
> Politiikan perussääntö n:o 1. Poliittisen vastustajan ideoita kuuluu aina vastustaa, olivat he asiasta mitä mieltä tahansa.
> 
> Politiikka on yhteisistä asioista riitelemistä.
> 
> Tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että jos vihreät kannattavat raideliikenteen kehittämistä, demareiden ja kokoomuslaisten tulee ehdottomasti vastustaa sitä.


Tämä lainaus ei ole omasta viestistäni peräisin, enkä yhdy näin kyynisiin näkemyksiin. Erityisesti haluan pidättäytyä leimaamasta ketään poliittisen kannan perusteella. Varmasti vain virhelainaus, mutta halusin tarkentaa, jottei jää väärää käsitystä.




> Jos muuten ajattelee vihreästi ja aatteet osuvat kohdalleen, on minusta huono syy jättää äänestämättä puolueen ehdokasta sen virheellisen käsityksen takia, että vain akateemiset [ja] naiset äänestäisivät vihreitä. Jos aatteet eivät osu kohdalleen, osuvat ne ehkä paremmin johonkin toiseen puolueeseen. Jolloin veruketta jättää toista puoluetta äänestämättä ei tarvita.


Näkisin että periaatteessa yksi ongelma äänestettävän puolueen/ehdokkaan valinnassa on se, että esim. mielestäni vihreillä -- yleistäen -- on varsin järkeviä kantoja joukkoliikenteestä ja kaupungin kehittämisestä, mutta hyvin erilainen käsitys julkisen ja yksityisen sektorin roolista, talousasioista jne. Vastaavasti osalla kokoomuslaisista on hyviä näkemyksiä elinkeinopolitiikasta mutta kaupunkirakenne- ja joukkoliikenneopit suoraan pimeältä keskiajalta. Jos ideaali ehdokas löytyy, niin läpipääsy ei ole varmaa, ja saattaa olla että ääni menee tukemaan täysin päinvastaista politiikkaa kuin mitä itse kannattaa. No, olen kyllä jo äänestänyt ennakkoon eli kyllä aina joku ratkaisu löytyy. Äänestämättä jättäminen olisikin varsin idioottimainen tapa vaikuttaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut ultrix  
> Alunperin kirjoittanut janihyvarinen 
> Politiikan perussääntö n:o 1. Poliittisen vastustajan ideoita kuuluu aina vastustaa, olivat he asiasta mitä mieltä tahansa.
> 
> Politiikka on yhteisistä asioista riitelemistä.
> 
> Tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että jos vihreät kannattavat raideliikenteen kehittämistä, demareiden ja kokoomuslaisten tulee ehdottomasti vastustaa sitä.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Pitää paikkansa. Tuo lainaus oli minun kirjoittamani. Se meni väärän kirjoittajan nimiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pitää paikkansa. Tuo lainaus oli minun kirjoittamani. Se meni väärän kirjoittajan nimiin.


Kiitos oikaisusta.  :Smile:

----------


## lunastaja

Aamulehti kirjoittaa:




> *Tampereella vihreät haluavat ottaa raitiotien keskusteluun*
> 27.10. - 00:00 (Luotu: 26.10. - 23:32)
> 
> 
> Vihreiden Perttu Pesä on sitä mieltä, että Tampereen seudulla saadaan vähintään lähijunat. Tampereen vihreät ottavat kolmen lisäpaikan voitollaan raitiotien uudelleen valmisteltavaksi. Vihreiden valtuutetun Perttu Pesän mukaan vihreiden kynnyskysymys neuvotteluissa on että Tase 22:n ottaminen esiin.
> 
> Pesän mielestä, se tarkoittaa, että Tampereen seudulle saadaan vähintään lähijunat. On entistä todennäköisempää, että Kekkosentie vedetään tunneliin.
> 
> Pesän mielestä on järjetöntä että kaunis rantamaisema on autojen valtaama.


http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...steluun/111753

----------


## kouvo

> Kepuun en silti loikkaa edes äärimmäisessä hädässä, Tampereella keskusta on melko kaupunkivihamielinen "Teiskon puolesta"-porukka


Vaalit on ohi, joten puoluepolitikoinnin voi varmasti olettaa vähenevän foorumilla. Sen verran täytyy kysyä, että pidätkö mahdollisesti Teiskoa jotenkin vähempiarvoisena alueena kuin muita saman kunnan osa-alueita?

----------


## Kolli

Onko tietoa, tuoko tämä 3 lisäpaikkaa sellaisen mahdollisuuden Mansen vihreille ja mitä tämä kommentti käytännössä tarkoittaa?

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä lainaus ei ole omasta viestistäni peräisin, enkä yhdy näin kyynisiin näkemyksiin. Erityisesti haluan pidättäytyä leimaamasta ketään poliittisen kannan perusteella. Varmasti vain virhelainaus, mutta halusin tarkentaa, jottei jää väärää käsitystä.


Suo anteeksi, copy-paste-virhe todella oli kyseessä. Onneksi moderaattori korjasi lainauksen, kiitos siitä hänelle.




> Näkisin että periaatteessa yksi ongelma äänestettävän puolueen/ehdokkaan valinnassa on se, että esim. mielestäni vihreillä -- yleistäen -- on varsin järkeviä kantoja joukkoliikenteestä ja kaupungin kehittämisestä, mutta hyvin erilainen käsitys julkisen ja yksityisen sektorin roolista, talousasioista jne.


Koska vihreät eivät ole vasemmisto- eikä oikeistopuolue, mahtuu puolueeseen hyvin erilaisia talouspoliittisia kantoja omaavia poliitikkoja. Oma kantani on aika kaksijakoinen, vasemmistoporvarillinen: maksan iloisesti veroja, jotta saan hyviä palveluita; kuitenkaan en arvosta verovarojen tehotonta käyttöä.

Kannatan myös julkisen vallan harjoittamaa bisnestä: jos julkinen valta saa voittoja liiketoiminnastaan, voidaan veroprosentti pitää maltillisempana. Tämä edellyttää toki myös sitä, että julkisomisteiset yhtiöt saavat tehdä rauhassa työtä, alue- ja työllisyyspolitiikka ym. politiikat menkööt julkisoikeudellisen oikeushenkilön piikkiin. Toki julkisilta yhtiöiltä on edellytettävä "riistokapitalistia" suurempaa yritysvastuuta mm. työsuhde- ja ympäristöasioissa.

Yksityistäminen sopii minusta vain sellaisiin tilanteisiin, jossa vakaat ja toimivat markkinat ovat jo olemassa. Silti huoltovarmuuden vuoksi on hyvä ylläpitää strategisesti merkittävillä aloilla kansan omistama toimija. 

Julkisen laitoksen yhtiöittäminen taas ei mielestäni käy, jos yhtiölle jää julkisen hallinnon tehtäviä tai laillinen tahi tosiasiallinen monopoliasema johonkin (_esim. Posti-Telen yhtiöittäminen tehtiin väärin, kun Suomen Posti Oy:lle jätettiin valtakunnallisen postitoimipaikkaverkon ja postinumerojärjestelmän ylläpito, tämä olisi pitänyt jättää erillisen valtion (liike)laitoksen hoidettavaksi jo kilpailusyistä, niin kuin täälläkin toisissa ketjuissa olen kirjoitellut_).

----------


## ultrix

> Vaalit on ohi, joten puoluepolitikoinnin voi varmasti olettaa vähenevän foorumilla. Sen verran täytyy kysyä, että pidätkö mahdollisesti Teiskoa jotenkin vähempiarvoisena alueena kuin muita saman kunnan osa-alueita


En suinkaan. Jos Tampere olisi itsenäinen valtio, olisi Teisko jopa välttämätön huoltovarmuuden takia. Teiskon asema osana Tamperetta luo kysymyksen, pitäisikö Tampereeseen liittää alueellisen symmetrian nimissä Kangasala (kenties ilman Sahalandea, joka voisi yhdistyä Kuhmalanden kanssa), Lempäälä, Pirkkala, Nokia ja Ylöjärvi (Kurua ja Viljakkalaa lukuunottamatta, Kuru Ruoveden yhteyteen ja Viljakkala luontevaan kimppaan Kyrösjärven kuntien Hämeenkyrön ja Ikaalihten kanssa).

Jos Teisko olisi itsenäinen kriisikunta, ei sitä voisi oikeastaan muualle liittääkään kuin Tampereeseen. Ruovesi ja Orivesi ovat asioinnin kannalta väärässä suunnassa.




> Onko tietoa, tuoko tämä 3 lisäpaikkaa sellaisen mahdollisuuden Mansen vihreille ja mitä tämä kommentti käytännössä tarkoittaa?


Luonnollisesti vihreiden painoarvo on entistä suurempi. Vihreät saattavat olla jopa vaa'ankielipuolue, joka määrää, tuleeko kaupungista XL-yhteistyötä jatkava maltillinen porvarikaupunki vai punavihreä. Molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa on hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Huonoin vaihtoehto on aseveliakselin paluu, mitä en pidä todennäköisenä kok-demin menetettyä paikkoja valtuustossa.

----------


## jawahl

Tampereelle saatiin nyt todella raideliikennemyönteinen valtuusto!  :Very Happy: 

N. 65 % on nyt valituista valtuutetuista YLE:n ja Tamperelaisen vaalikysymyksissä ollut täysin ratikan ja lähijunan kannalla jo lähivuosille. 
25 % on ollut varauksellisesti myönteisiä. 
Ainoastaan vajaa 10 % kokee asiassa pelkoa, mutta hekin ovat vuosikymmenien päästä myötämielisiä.

Lähes kaikki vihreät ja vasemmistoliittolaiset sekä SDP:n edustajat ovat vahvasti raideliikenteen kannalla. Jopa PerSu:n kaksi ehdokasta ovat homman kannalla.

Ainoa hidaste valtaryhmässä on nyt tod. näk. uudelleen valittava pormestari Nieminen, joka maalailee pelkokuvia ratikan kustannuksista (mahd. siksi, että haluaisi Tampellan tunnelin saavan kaikki tuet?). 

Pieni ristiriitakin tässä on, jos XL ryhmässä mukana olevat vihreät asettuvat pormestarivalinnassa Niemisen taakse (kuten aikaisemmin). Ainoa kilpailija ja n. tuplasti enemmän henk. koht. ääniä saanut Tainio kun olisi valmis jo nyt ratikan rakentamiseen.

Vihreillä pitäisi olla nyt raitiokiskon kovuutta housuissaan sen verran paljon, että Nieminen pannaan asiassa tosissaan koville.

Myös me äänestäjät voimme yhä vaikuttaa raideliikenteen kehitykseen pitämällä valitut edustajat hereillä ja potkimalla heitä hienovaraisesti persuksille (ilman ylilyöntejä tietty). 
Niin että e-emeliä ja soittoa vaan rohkeasti asian tiimoilta as. osaisille, kunhan oma tietotaito, perustelut ja väittämät asiassa ovat kivenkovia ja pitäviä esim. TASE- selvityksen tapaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Voi olla että näin on. En ole pystynyt seuraamaan asioita niin läheltä, että olisin voinut vakuuttua, että vihreät kokonaisuudessaan ovat raideliikenteen takana, vaikka puolueena periaatteessa ovatkin. Julkisuuden kautta syntyy mielikuva, että vihreät pääsääntöisesti kannattavat raideliikennettä, mutta se ei näytä olevan läheskään kaikilla ehdokkailla henkilökohtaisesti julkilausuttujen tavoitteiden joukossa.


Täytynee ottaa sanoja sen verran takaisin, että nyt vaikuttaa siltä, että vihreät todella ottavat raideliikenneasiat tosissaan myös puolueena. Hyvä juttu, toivottavasti johtaa positiiviseen lopputulemaan.




> Koska vihreät eivät ole vasemmisto- eikä oikeistopuolue, mahtuu puolueeseen hyvin erilaisia talouspoliittisia kantoja omaavia poliitikkoja. Oma kantani on aika kaksijakoinen, vasemmistoporvarillinen: maksan iloisesti veroja, jotta saan hyviä palveluita; kuitenkaan en arvosta verovarojen tehotonta käyttöä.


Tässäpä juuri se vihreiden keskeinen ongelma, jos ajatellaan näiden tiettyjen asiakokonaisuuksien ulkopuolelta mikä puolueen linja on. On tietysti tavallaan rikkautta jos näkemyksiä on laidasta laitaan, mutta millä taata että oma ääni päätyy tukemaan sellaista politiikkaa mitä itse haluaa? Tosin eivät muutkaan puolueet ole immuuneja tälle ongelmalle.

Leimoja haluan karttaa enkä mielellän käytä termejä porvari tai sosialisti. Mutta mikä ihme on vasemmistoporvari...?  :Wink: 




> Kannatan myös julkisen vallan harjoittamaa bisnestä: jos julkinen valta saa voittoja liiketoiminnastaan, voidaan veroprosentti pitää maltillisempana. Tämä edellyttää toki myös sitä, että julkisomisteiset yhtiöt saavat tehdä rauhassa työtä, alue- ja työllisyyspolitiikka ym. politiikat menkööt julkisoikeudellisen oikeushenkilön piikkiin. Toki julkisilta yhtiöiltä on edellytettävä "riistokapitalistia" suurempaa yritysvastuuta mm. työsuhde- ja ympäristöasioissa.


Oma näkemykseni on, että yritystoiminta ja julkinen valta eivät sovi yhteen kuin tapauksissa joissa siihen on erityisen painavat syyt (huoltovarmuus voi olla yksi näitä -- verorasituksen vähentäminen taas ei). Julkisesti omistetut yritykset vääristävät markkinoiden toimintaa silloin kun toimivat avoimilla markkinoilla. Julkinen monopoli taas on raskas ase (koska siinä rajoitetaan sekä elinkeinovapautta että ihmisten oikeutta määrätä itse mistä hankkivat haluamansa hyödykkeet), jota ei pidä käyttää kuin silloin jos mitään muita vaihtoehtoja ei ole, ja silloinkin se tulisi rajoittaa siihen osaan arvoketjua, jota ongelma koskee, ei koko vertikaalisesti integroituun arvoketjuun.

Esimerkiksi kannatan julkisesti organisoitua tilaaja/tuottaja-mallia joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen, mutta operaattoreiden pitäisi mieluiten olla yksityisiä. Yksityinen monopoli olisi kauhistus, julkinen monopoli tehoton, mutta tilaaja/tuottaja-mallilla toivottavasti saadaan kunnollinen kompromissi markkinoiden ja julkisen palvelun välillä.

Vastaavasti tilaaja/tuottaja-malli yksityisellä palvelutuotannolla sopisi varmaankin ihan hyvin suurimpaan osaan terveyden- ja sairaanhoitoa, päivähoitoa, koulutointa jne. Minua kauhistutti sdp:n ajama ajatus päivähoidon maksuttomuudesta, koska se johtaisi siihen, että yksityiset markkinat päivähoidosta katoaisivat kokonaan (siis esim. yksityiset perhepäivähoitajat) ilman että on mitään perusteltua syytä, että julkinen valta saa monopolin tulevien kansalaisten kasvattamisessa (ja indoktrinoinnissa). Sairaanhoidossakaan ei ole mitään syytä monopolisoida hoitoa julkiselle sektorille (silloinkaan kun hoito maksetaan julkisista varoista), mutta toisaalta julkinen ja yksityinen sektori on pidettävä sillä tavalla erossa toisistaan ettei sama toimija voi toimia molemmilla puolilla samaan aikaan (esim. lääkäri joka työskentelee päivät sairaanhoitopiirille ja illan yksityiselle lääkäriasemalle).

En näe muuten eroa yhteiskuntavastuussa julkisen ja yksityisen yrityksen välillä. Jos julkinen yhtiö on tuloksestaan tilivelvollinen, miksi sen tulisi soveltaa muuten "sosiaalisempia" kriteerejä suhteessa sidosryhmiinsä? Tai kääntäen, miksi "riistokapitalistilta" suvaitaan huonompaa yhteiskuntavastuuta? Yhteiskuntavastuun kantaminen yleensä realisoituu yrityskuvassa, joten järkevän yrityksen kannattaa toimia vastuullisesti ja toisaalta kuluttajien kannattaa äänestää jaloillaan vastuuttomia yrityksiä vastaan sekä tietenkin protestoida julkisuudessa. Mikään ei pakota yritystä toimimaan vastuullisesti paremmin kuin pelko siitä että maine menee ja asiakkaat kaikkoavat. Yhteiskuntavastuu on kuitenkin sikäli henkimaailman asia, että sitä on vaikea lainsäädännöllisesti vaatia muuten kuin minimisäädösten asettamisen kautta. Toki julkisen omistajan kannattaa linjata tahdokseen vastuullinen toiminta, ei siinä mitään. En vain halua nähdä mitään kaksoisstandardia sen mukaan millainen omistaja on kyseessä.




> Yksityistäminen sopii minusta vain sellaisiin tilanteisiin, jossa vakaat ja toimivat markkinat ovat jo olemassa. Silti huoltovarmuuden vuoksi on hyvä ylläpitää strategisesti merkittävillä aloilla kansan omistama toimija. 
> 
> Julkisen laitoksen yhtiöittäminen taas ei mielestäni käy, jos yhtiölle jää julkisen hallinnon tehtäviä tai laillinen tahi tosiasiallinen monopoliasema johonkin (_esim. Posti-Telen yhtiöittäminen tehtiin väärin, kun Suomen Posti Oy:lle jätettiin valtakunnallisen postitoimipaikkaverkon ja postinumerojärjestelmän ylläpito, tämä olisi pitänyt jättää erillisen valtion (liike)laitoksen hoidettavaksi jo kilpailusyistä, niin kuin täälläkin toisissa ketjuissa olen kirjoitellut_).


Omasta mielestäni markkinoiden ei välttämättä tarvitse olla täysin kypsät vielä yksityistämisvaiheessa, sillä siinähän niitä samalla synnytetään, mutta toisaalta yksityistä monopolia pitää kavahtaa vielä enemmän kuin julkista. Eikä yksityistettäessä saa olla tyhmä tai naiivi. Yksityistetty yritys ei todellakaan, kuten sanot, voi hoitaa monopolitehtäviä eikä sitä saa sellaisiin pakottaa.

Pelkkä yhtiöittäminen ei sinänsä tarkoita vielä yksityistämistä, mutta julkisen omistajan tulee ymmärtää, että yhtiön tulee tehdä voittoa ja saada tietty toimintavapaus. Siitä seuraa myös läpinäkyvyyden puutetta ja heikentynyttä demokraattista kontrollia. Siksi monopolitehtävät sopivat sellaisiinkin huonosti, vaikka toisaalta periaatteessa julkinen omistaja saa 100 % omistusvallalla päättää asioiden järjestämisestä miten haluaa.

Kaikenkaikkiaan emme ole kaiketi niinkään eri mieltä näistä asioista, vaikka itse painotan enemmän yksityistä dimensiota kuin julkista. Mutta molemmille on paikkansa.




> Tampereelle saatiin nyt todella raideliikennemyönteinen valtuusto! 
> 
> N. 65 % on nyt valituista valtuutetuista YLE:n ja Tamperelaisen vaalikysymyksissä ollut täysin ratikan ja lähijunan kannalla jo lähivuosille. 
> 25 % on ollut varauksellisesti myönteisiä. 
> Ainoastaan vajaa 10 % kokee asiassa pelkoa, mutta hekin ovat vuosikymmenien päästä myötämielisiä.


Tekisi mieli sanoa lopultakin. Tämä on hieno juttu!

----------


## Eppu

Vaikka uusi valtuusto kokonaisuudessaan onkin myönteinen raideliikenteelle, niin en usko että ainakaan ratikka toteutuu. Tämä johtuu siitä, että mitä ilmeisimmin tuo XL-ryhmittymä jatkaa yhteistyötään ja vasemmisto (jossa asiaa kannatetaan kokoomusta huomattavasti enemmän) jää nuolemaan näppejään. Toisaalta vaikka vihreät ovatkin myös myönteisiä raideliikennettä  kohtaan, kuitenkin käy taatusti niin että kokoomus saa päättää asioista vihreiden nöyristellessä mukana.

Lähijunien suhteen voisin uskoakin että jotain konkreettista lähivuosina tapahtuu, ratikan suhteen sen sijaan en.

----------


## jawahl

> Vaikka uusi valtuusto kokonaisuudessaan onkin myönteinen raideliikenteelle, niin en usko että ainakaan ratikka toteutuu. Tämä johtuu siitä, että mitä ilmeisimmin tuo XL-ryhmittymä jatkaa yhteistyötään ja vasemmisto (jossa asiaa kannatetaan kokoomusta huomattavasti enemmän) jää nuolemaan näppejään. Toisaalta vaikka vihreät ovatkin myös myönteisiä raideliikennettä  kohtaan, kuitenkin käy taatusti niin että kokoomus saa päättää asioista vihreiden nöyristellessä mukana.
> 
> Lähijunien suhteen voisin uskoakin että jotain konkreettista lähivuosina tapahtuu, ratikan suhteen sen sijaan en.


Vihreillä on voimaa nyt huomattavasti enemmän takanaan kuin viimeksi. 
Tämän lisäksi vahvana perusteena on viime vaalien jälkeen tehty TASE- selvitys, joka suosittaa selvästi Hervanta - Keskusta - Amuri katuratikan aloittamista vuosille 2007 - 2015.

Kokoomuksessakin 40 % nyt valituista valtuutetuista on  75...100 %:sti raideliikenteen kannalla (Koskinen, Seppälä, Wikman, Kostiainen, Airaksinen, Sasi ja Jaskari). Vain 2 kokoomusvaltuutettua tyrmää asian täysin (Höyssä ja Hervonen). Loput ovat Niemisen linjoilla "periaatteessa kyllä, mutta sitten myöhemmin".  

Lisäksi me kaikki joukko- ja raideliikenteen kannattajat voimme hyvin perustelluin selvityksin "tsempata" ja auttaa näitä raidemyönteisiä valtuutettuja asiassa. Huomasin myös vaalikampanjoinnin aikaan, että juuri kukaan ratikan vastustajista ei tiennyt tehdystä TASE- selvityksestä yhtään mitään! Nämä luulivat TASE:tta vuosituhannen alussa tehdyksi pikaratikkaselvitykseksi, joka on täysin eri asia. Vastustajiakin siis voi valistaa ja moni kokikin "valon" näyttessäni TASE:tta paperilla heille. Sanat siinä tahtoivat alkaa kavereilla kangerrella...

Asia on siis erittäin paljon valoisampi, kuin Eppu antaa ymmärtää. 
Kaiken lisäksi tuo katuratikka olisi valmiimpi hanke toteuttaa kuin lähijuna. Ratikan tulo kun ei riipu RHK:sta ja VR:stä ja se pystyy heti palvelemaan merkittäviä matkustajamassoja hyvin väestötiheällä alueella.

Nyt ei ole siis oikea aika perinteiseen pessimismiin. 
Aion itse ainakin olla yhteydessä äänestämääni valtuutettuun (+ pariin muuhun) ja tiedustella tätä pormestari - XL - ratikka-asiaa ja asiallisesti myös vaatia vaalipuheille katetta.

Lisäksi voimme kaikki panna eri lehtien yleisönosastoille asiallisia ja hyvin perusteltuja vaatimuksia asiasta nyt tasaisen tappavaan tahtiin. 
Pidetään siis kaikki "kissaa" pöydällä!

----------


## ultrix

> Leimoja haluan karttaa enkä mielellän käytä termejä porvari tai sosialisti. Mutta mikä ihme on vasemmistoporvari...?


Sellainen, joka haluaa pitää julkisen vallan roolin suurena, vaikka sallii sen, että julkisia palveluja voivat _tuottaa_ myös yksityisoikeudelliset toimijat.





> Oma näkemykseni on, että yritystoiminta ja julkinen valta eivät sovi yhteen kuin tapauksissa joissa siihen on erityisen painavat syyt (huoltovarmuus voi olla yksi näitä -- verorasituksen vähentäminen taas ei). Julkisesti omistetut yritykset vääristävät markkinoiden toimintaa silloin kun toimivat avoimilla markkinoilla.


Mitenkä? Missä vaiheessa julkisen vallan omistusosuutta vääristyminen alkaa tuntua? Onko esimerkiksi valtion enemmistöomistukset Nesteessä ja Finnairissa markkinoita vääristäviä, vaikka ovatkin puhtaasti finanssisijoituksia?




> Esimerkiksi kannatan julkisesti organisoitua tilaaja/tuottaja-mallia joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen, mutta operaattoreiden pitäisi mieluiten olla yksityisiä. Yksityinen monopoli olisi kauhistus, julkinen monopoli tehoton, mutta tilaaja/tuottaja-mallilla toivottavasti saadaan kunnollinen kompromissi markkinoiden ja julkisen palvelun välillä.


Olemme muuten samaa mieltä, mutta minusta on terveen järjen käyttämistä jättää julkisen vallan omistama palveluntuottaja markkinoille. Muuten on mahdollista, että yksi suuri yritys vie kilpailutuksissa pikku hiljaa kaikki linjat ostaen samalla pikkuoperaattoreita ja lopulta nostaa tarjouksensa hintaa, kun kilpailijat on syöty. 

Kilpailuttaminen ei myöskään oikein sovi suljettuihin järjestelmiin, jossa on vain pieni määrä mahdollisia kilpailutettavia kohteita. Kuten yhden linjan raitiolinjasto tai johdinautolinja, joka kulkee Nekalan hallin ohi. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa mahdollisia liikennöijiä olisi kaksi: TKL ja Paunu.  :Smile:  Ongelmana siis se, että ensimmäisen kilpailutuksen jälkeen markkinoille tulo on hyvin vaikeaa, kun vanhalla operaattorilla on tarkat tiedot liikennöinnin kuluista ja tuloista. Ongelma toki poistuu, kun linjasto on monihaarainen, esimerkiksi Helsingin raitioverkkoon mahtuisi HKL-Raitioliikenteen lisäksi muita operaattoreita.




> En näe muuten eroa yhteiskuntavastuussa julkisen ja yksityisen yrityksen välillä. Jos julkinen yhtiö on tuloksestaan tilivelvollinen, miksi sen tulisi soveltaa muuten "sosiaalisempia" kriteerejä suhteessa sidosryhmiinsä? Tai kääntäen, miksi "riistokapitalistilta" suvaitaan huonompaa yhteiskuntavastuuta?


Siitä samasta syystä, miksi osuustoiminta koetaan ihmiskasvoisemmaksi kapitalismiksi kuin pörssiyhtiö. Eli yrityksen omistajat ovat tiedossa: kunnan kohdalla kunnan asukkaat, osuuskunnan kohdalla osuuskunnan jäsenet. Pörssiyhtiöt ovat usein kasvottomien oikeushenkilöiden omistamia, joiden takaa jostain eläkelaitosten ja vakuutusyhtiöiden takaa lopulta löytyvät oikeat tavikset ja toisaalta ammattisijoittajat.

Julkinen yritys koetaan "meidän kaikkien omaksi", jolloin siitä ainakin minä odotan enemmän vastuuta kuin "joidenkin wahlroosien" (stereotyyppisesti sanottuna) omistamalta pörssiyhtiöltä. Jälkimmäisetkin toki usein kunnostautuvat yritysvastuun saralla.





> Omasta mielestäni markkinoiden ei välttämättä tarvitse olla täysin kypsät vielä yksityistämisvaiheessa, sillä siinähän niitä samalla synnytetään, mutta toisaalta yksityistä monopolia pitää kavahtaa vielä enemmän kuin julkista. Eikä yksityistettäessä saa olla tyhmä tai naiivi. Yksityistetty yritys ei todellakaan, kuten sanot, voi hoitaa monopolitehtäviä eikä sitä saa sellaisiin pakottaa.


Siksipä suljetussa järjestelmässä ei pidä antaa yksityisen toimijan hoidettavaksi koko liikennettä, vaan vasta sitten linjakokonaisuus kerrallaan, kun verkko on tarpeeksi laaja. Tampereen bussiliikenteen verkko on tarpeeksi laaja, yhden (tai edes kahden) linjan raitioverkko ei. Sitten kun haaroja piisaa, kannattaa kilpailuttaa.

Sitä paitsi onhan siistimpää nähdä ratikan keulassa kaupungin vaakuna kuin Veolian logo  :Wink: 




> Pelkkä yhtiöittäminen ei sinänsä tarkoita vielä yksityistämistä, mutta julkisen omistajan tulee ymmärtää, että yhtiön tulee tehdä voittoa ja saada tietty toimintavapaus. Siitä seuraa myös läpinäkyvyyden puutetta ja heikentynyttä demokraattista kontrollia. Siksi monopolitehtävät sopivat sellaisiinkin huonosti, vaikka toisaalta periaatteessa julkinen omistaja saa 100 % omistusvallalla päättää asioiden järjestämisestä miten haluaa.


Ja toisaalta yrityksen asioihin puuttuminen on huonoa hallintatapaa, vrt. VR-Transtech-tapaus.





> Lisäksi me kaikki joukko- ja raideliikenteen kannattajat voimme hyvin perustelluin selvityksin "tsempata" ja auttaa näitä raidemyönteisiä valtuutettuja asiassa. 
> 
> Nyt ei ole siis oikea aika perinteiseen pessimismiin. 
> Aion itse ainakin olla yhteydessä äänestämääni valtuutettuun (+ pariin muuhun) ja tiedustella tätä pormestari - XL - ratikka-asiaa ja asiallisesti myös vaatia vaalipuheille katetta.
> 
> Lisäksi voimme kaikki panna eri lehtien yleisönosastoille asiallisia ja hyvin perusteltuja vaatimuksia asiasta nyt tasaisen tappavaan tahtiin. 
> Pidetään siis kaikki "kissaa" pöydällä!


Hyvä jawahl, juuri näin! Sitten ensi vaaleissa voikin asettua itse ehdolle tai mennä jonkun tukiryhmään ajamaan asioita. Tai jatkaa lobbausta ja valistustyötä.

Olen yhä vahvemmin sitä mieltä, että Tampereen seudulle tarvitaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien etujärjestö.

----------


## kouvo

> Kaiken lisäksi tuo katuratikka olisi valmiimpi hanke toteuttaa kuin lähijuna. Ratikan tulo kun ei riipu RHK:sta ja VR:stä ja se pystyy heti palvelemaan merkittäviä matkustajamassoja hyvin väestötiheällä alueella.


Olen hieman eri mieltä tästä. Ensinnäkin valtio on luvannut merkittävän rahapanoksen lähijunaliikenteen kehittämiseen, toisin kuin ratikkahankkeeseen. Ympäryskunnat lisäksi kasvavat sellaista kyytiä, että Tampere jää väestönkasvussa jalkoihin. Kaiken kaikkiaan Tampereella on tällä hetkellä kohtuullisen toimiva bussiliikenne, joten pitäisin lähijunaliikenteen kehittämistä huomattavasti tärkeämpänä kuin ratikkahanketta. 

Luonnolisesti lähijunaliikenteen kehittämisen yhteydessä olisi huomioitava myös myöhemmin rakennettava ratikkalinjasto, esim. varautumalla yhteiseen osuuteen välillä Santalahti-Lielahti.

----------


## Ertsu

> Sitä paitsi onhan siistimpää nähdä ratikan keulassa kaupungin vaakuna kuin Veolian logo


Mikä siinä niin epäsiistiä on ? Minä taas en näe mitään epäsiistiä siinä, että esim. Nokia-Lempäälä -linjaa ajavan lähijunan kyljessä lukisi PAUNU. Onhan Paunulla nytkin liikennelupa k.o. reitille.

----------


## Kolli

Olen Ultrixin kanssa samaa mieltä tästä vaakuna-asiasta. Jokainen itseään kunnioittava eurooppalainen kaupunki, kuten Tamperekin pitää huolta siististä yleisilmeestä. Helsinki ja pk-seutu ei tähän ole pystynyt, vaan kaikki linjurit ovat eri värisiä ja näköisiä, vrt Pariisi, Müunchen ja Wien tai Stokis. Stokiksessakin ne on toki yksityisiä, mutta on tarkkaan määritelty ulkokuori.

HKL on mielestäni perinteinen yksikkö, ja on todella hienoa, että vaunuissa on meidän stadilaisten tunnus, Helsingin vaakuna niin metrossa kuin ratikoissakin.

Tämä asia ei ainakaan ole muuttumassa, näillä näkymin, organisaatiouudistuksesta huolimatta. HKL jää edelleen entiselleen ja infra jää sille  :Smile:

----------


## jawahl

> Olen hieman eri mieltä tästä. Ensinnäkin valtio on luvannut merkittävän rahapanoksen lähijunaliikenteen kehittämiseen, toisin kuin ratikkahankkeeseen. Ympäryskunnat lisäksi kasvavat sellaista kyytiä, että Tampere jää väestönkasvussa jalkoihin. Kaiken kaikkiaan Tampereella on tällä hetkellä kohtuullisen toimiva bussiliikenne, joten pitäisin lähijunaliikenteen kehittämistä huomattavasti tärkeämpänä kuin ratikkahanketta. 
> 
> Luonnolisesti lähijunaliikenteen kehittämisen yhteydessä olisi huomioitava myös myöhemmin rakennettava ratikkalinjasto, esim. varautumalla yhteiseen osuuteen välillä Santalahti-Lielahti.


TASE2025 suosittaa ennen lähijunaa nimenomaan katuratikan rakentamista vuosille 2007 - 2015 Hervanta - Keskusta - Amuri. Lähijuna on myös mukana, mutta ainoastaan asemien parannustöiden osalta. itse lähijunaliikennöintiä TASE suosittaa vasta ratikan jälkeen v. 2015 - 2020. Nämä kaikki löytyy selvityksestä sivulta 66 (www.tase2025.fi). Ja TASE- selvitys on tehty 2007 maaliskuussa, niin että tieto on kyllä tuoretta. Silti moni sekoittaa sen yhä vanhaan pikaratikkatutkimukseen vuosituhannen alussa.

Tampereen sisäisissä kaupunginosissa on jo nyt huomattavasti suurempi määrä asukkaita ja työntekijöitä kuin naapurikunnissa. Moninkertainen määrä verrattuna lähijunan reitin lähialueisiin. Tampere kasvaa myös kaupungin sisällä.
Lisäksi ympäryskunnat ovat typerästi kaavoittaneet ja yhä edelleen kaavoittavat uudet asuinalueet ja ostoskeskuskanalansa kauas nykyisistä raiteista.

Ja VR:n sekä RHK:n asenne on tullut selväksi - ei intoa. Valitettavasti. Tee siinä nyt sitten yhteistyötä näiden kanssa.

Lähijuna olisi hieno juttu myös - etenkin Tampereen ja Nokian välillä. Mutta viitaten aikaisempaan, katuratikka olisi valmiimpi ja tehokkaampi hanke. 

Se on usean tutkimuksen mukaan myös kevyenä ja pitkäikäisenä järjestelmänä taloudellisesti kannattavin 10 - 20 v. periodilla

----------


## Kolli

> Tampere kasvaa myös kaupungin sisällä.
> Lisäksi ympäryskunnat ovat typerästi kaavoittaneet ja yhä edelleen kaavoittavat uudet asuinalueet ja ostoskeskuskanalansa kauas nykyisistä raiteista.
> 
> Ja VR:n sekä RHK:n asenne on tullut selväksi - ei intoa. Valitettavasti. Tee siinä nyt sitten yhteistyötä näiden kanssa.
> 
> Lähijuna olisi hieno juttu myös - etenkin Tampereen ja Nokian välillä. Mutta viitaten aikaisempaan, katuratikka olisi valmiimpi ja tehokkaampi hanke. 
> 
> Se on usean tutkimuksen mukaan myös kevyenä ja pitkäikäisenä järjestelmänä taloudellisesti kannattavin 10 - 20 v. periodilla



Olen aiemminkin pohtinut tätä paljon paljon puhuttua VR:n ja RHK:n asennetta.
Vaikka asenteista on varmasti kyse, sanoisin senkin uhalla, että minua pidetään palstan kylähulluna asian hiukan toisin.

Kaikki ovat varmasti yhtä mieltä siitä, että mitään rahaa ei ole luvattu, kyse on liikennepoliittisesta selonteosta. Sillä on kuitenkin painoarvoa ja pidän rahoitusta todennäköisenä. Selonteonhan on tarkoitus olla pitkäjännitteinen suunnitelma, joka ei ole vain milloin minkäkin poliittisen suuntauksen uhri.

Asenneongelma on mielestäni kyllä Pirkanmaallakin, eikä vain Helsingissä.
Perustelen tätä sillä, että jos Tampere todella haluaisi edistää ratikkaa tai lähijunaa, poliitikot vaatisivat sitä kurkku suorana ja kaavoitus yms etenisi. Ikea tai läntinen kehä on hyvä esimerkki: kun jotakin todella halutaan nopeasti, se saadaan. 
Tampereen kaupunginvaltuustolla olisi täysi mahdollisuus avata oma-aloitteisesti neuvottelut valtion suuntaan ratikasta, vaikkakin ratikka kulkee vain yhden kaupungin sisällä ja tukiehto (usean kunnan alue) ei täyty. Asiasta voitaisiin tehdä myös ehdollinen päätös, voitaisiin leasata kiskot kuten Wien. Wienin kiskothan myytiin sijoittajille ja niistä maksetaan vuokraa.

Mahdollisuuksia on monia, mutta innostuksen asiaan tulisi lähteä Mansesta ja sen päättäjistä. Tuuli näyttää olevan Tampereella kääntymässä,  ja saapa nähdä miten XL asiat hoitaa. Totean loppuun jo saman vanhan jutun: valtio ei voi tukea hanketta, josta edes paikallisella tasolla ei ole yksimielisyyttä ja polittista päätöstä ja jota ei siis "ole olemassa". Kysynkin: miksei Tampere ota aktiivista roolia ministeriön suuntaan? RHK toteuttaa ministeriön tahdon ja operaattori voi olla VR tai kuka hyvänsä muu. Muutos lähtee Mansesta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitenkä? Missä vaiheessa julkisen vallan omistusosuutta vääristyminen alkaa tuntua? Onko esimerkiksi valtion enemmistöomistukset Nesteessä ja Finnairissa markkinoita vääristäviä, vaikka ovatkin puhtaasti finanssisijoituksia?


Mielestäni kyllä, noin periaatteessa, jos ajatellaan puhtaasti markkinoiden toiminnan oikeaoppisuuden kannalta. Finnair nähdään Suomen valtion lentoyhtiönä eli tiukan paikan tullen valtio näkisi olevan intresseissään että se pelastetaan. Nesteellä on sama suomalaisuuden aura ympärillään: jos se uhkaisi mennä nurin, kyllä poliitikot ainakin pyrkisivät pelastamaan sen. Jos Finncomm tai St1 olisivat uhattuna, siihen ei kukaan puuttuisi, mutta nuo ovatkin yksityisiä yrityksiä.

Toinen asia tietysti on, että siitä voi olla hyötyä Suomelle että nämä yhtiöt ovat olemassa ja niillä on valtio-omistusta. Mutta se jos siitä on hyötyä ei tarkoita, että niiden olemassaolo olisi ongelmatonta markkinoiden kannalta. Yritäpä vain esim. perustaa kilpaileva lentoyhtiö niin et taatusti saa samaa kohtelua kuin Finnair mistään suunnalta. Finavia mm. rakentaa Finnairin kaukolentoja varten uusia terminaalitiloja Vantaalle, mutta Ryanairin käytössä olevia tiloja Pirkkalassa ei meinata saada ehostetuksi ja laajennetuksi edes pienellä rahalla. Julkisuudessa (kuten tälläkin palstalla) parjataan Ryanairia eikä pidetä Finnairin veroisena pelurina lentomarkkinoilla. Toki liiketoimintamalli on eri eikä Ryanair välttämättä ole aina miellyttävin mahdollinen vaihtoehto, mutta nimenomaan markkinoiden neutraliteetin kannalta julkisen vallan täytyisi suhtautua siihen täsmälleen samoin kuin Finnairiin. (Teoriassa näin tapahtuukin, kun kerran EU:n vuoksi on pakko, mutta käytäntö ainakin näyttää erilaiselta.)




> Olemme muuten samaa mieltä, mutta minusta on terveen järjen käyttämistä jättää julkisen vallan omistama palveluntuottaja markkinoille. Muuten on mahdollista, että yksi suuri yritys vie kilpailutuksissa pikku hiljaa kaikki linjat ostaen samalla pikkuoperaattoreita ja lopulta nostaa tarjouksensa hintaa, kun kilpailijat on syöty.


Tämän vuoksi kannattaakin kilpailuttaa vain commodity-tyyppisiä palveluita ja pilkkoa arvoketju niin pieniin osiin, ettei synny vertikaalisesti integroituneita (de facto) monopoleja. Idea on siis, että jos vaikka yksi bussiyhtiö nappaisi linjat yksitellen ja sitten ajaisi hinnat pilviin saavutettuaan monopoliaseman, niin täytyy pitää huolta että ko. liiketoiminnassa on riittävän matala entry-kynnys. Siis jos vaikka Veolia olisi monopoliasemassa ostettuaan Paunun ja Länsilinjat, niin sitten vaikka sinä itse voisit pistää pystyyn Sakarin Linjat -nimisen yhtiön pienellä pääomalla ja kevyellä organisaatiolla.

Jos puhutaan liiketoiminnasta joka edellyttää raskaita investointeja niin tuollaiset investointikohteet voitaisiin hyvin yhtiöittää erikseen (siis pilkkoa arvoketju). Esim. junaliikenteessä kalusto voi olla omassa yhtiössään, josta vaikkapa Sakarin Linjat voisi vuokrata kapasiteettia haluamansa verran. Silloin ei pääsisi syntymään sen kaltaisia skaalaetuja, joilla iso peluri voi ajaa muut ulos markkinoilta ja saavuttaa monopolin ja sen takaamat ylisuuret katteet.




> Kilpailuttaminen ei myöskään oikein sovi suljettuihin järjestelmiin, jossa on vain pieni määrä mahdollisia kilpailutettavia kohteita. Kuten yhden linjan raitiolinjasto tai johdinautolinja, joka kulkee Nekalan hallin ohi. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa mahdollisia liikennöijiä olisi kaksi: TKL ja Paunu.  Ongelmana siis se, että ensimmäisen kilpailutuksen jälkeen markkinoille tulo on hyvin vaikeaa, kun vanhalla operaattorilla on tarkat tiedot liikennöinnin kuluista ja tuloista. Ongelma toki poistuu, kun linjasto on monihaarainen, esimerkiksi Helsingin raitioverkkoon mahtuisi HKL-Raitioliikenteen lisäksi muita operaattoreita.


Tähänkin vastaukseni on arvoketjun pilkkominen sopivalla tavalla. Se varikko voi joko kuulua tavalla tai toisella operoitavaan toimintaan tai sitten sen voi irrottaa siitä kokonaan erilliselle toimijalle. Aina on olemassa mahdollisuuksia strukturoida operointisopimus sellaiseksi, että kilpailutettava kokonaisuus on enemmän tai vähemmän commodity eikä siinä ole strategisia "kontrollipointteja" (anteeksi bisnesslangi-ilmaukset, en taida edes osata näitä suomeksi...).




> Julkinen yritys koetaan "meidän kaikkien omaksi", jolloin siitä ainakin minä odotan enemmän vastuuta kuin "joidenkin wahlroosien" (stereotyyppisesti sanottuna) omistamalta pörssiyhtiöltä. Jälkimmäisetkin toki usein kunnostautuvat yritysvastuun saralla.


Minusta meillä on oikeus vaatia samaa tasoa kaikilta yrityksiltä. Itse asiassa kiusaus onkin niin, että "meidän kaikkien" omistamaa yritystä helposti kohdellaan silkkihansikkain verrattuna "kasvottomien kapitalistien" firmaan. Minä luotan enemmän niihin "kasvottomiin kapitalisteihin", koska jos ne toimivat toisin kuin minä haluan, voin (useimmiten) vapaasti valita etten ole niiden kanssa tekemisissä. Tiedän että niillä on tavoitteena ansaita rahaa ja minä voin halutessani vahingoittaa niitä toimimalla niin, että ne eivät sitä rahaa saa ainakaan minulta. Julkisille firmoille suvaitaan "yhteisen hyvän" nimessä monopoli helpommin eikä silloin voi äänestää jaloillaan paremman suhtautumisen puolesta.




> Siksipä suljetussa järjestelmässä ei pidä antaa yksityisen toimijan hoidettavaksi koko liikennettä, vaan vasta sitten linjakokonaisuus kerrallaan, kun verkko on tarpeeksi laaja. Tampereen bussiliikenteen verkko on tarpeeksi laaja, yhden (tai edes kahden) linjan raitioverkko ei. Sitten kun haaroja piisaa, kannattaa kilpailuttaa.


Kyllä 1-2 ratikkalinjaakin voi kilpailuttaa kun kilpailuttaa esim. operoinnin, huollon ja kaluston erikseen.




> Sitä paitsi onhan siistimpää nähdä ratikan keulassa kaupungin vaakuna kuin Veolian logo


Sehän on kiinni vain päätöksestä että sallitaan yksityisen liikennöitsijän käyttää kaupungin vaakunaa kalustonsa julkisivussa. Tämä voidaan kilpailutuksessa jopa esittää vaatimuksena jos niin halutaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereen sisäisissä kaupunginosissa on jo nyt huomattavasti suurempi määrä asukkaita ja työntekijöitä kuin naapurikunnissa. Moninkertainen määrä verrattuna lähijunan reitin lähialueisiin. Tampere kasvaa myös kaupungin sisällä.
> Lisäksi ympäryskunnat ovat typerästi kaavoittaneet ja yhä edelleen kaavoittavat uudet asuinalueet ja ostoskeskuskanalansa kauas nykyisistä raiteista.


Tämä on naulan kantaan, meinasin itsekin sanoa tämän. Lisätään nyt vielä sekin, että lähijunalla on vähemmän asemia / pysäkkejä kuin ratikalla, ja ne ovat kauempana toisistaan (=pidempi kävelymatka). Se tarkoittaa että yhdistettävien kohteiden määrä on pienempi kuin ratikalla ja toisaalta houkuttavuus on vähäisempi pidemmän kävelymatkan vuoksi. Tosin nimenomaan seudullisena ratkaisuna lähijuna on kyllä ihan kelvollinen, mutta jos ajatellaan puhtaasti matkustajamääriä, niin itse Tampereella on paljon enemmän potentiaalisia asiakkaita, joita lisäksi ratikka houkuttaa paremmin kyytiin paremman saavutettavuuden ja tiheämmän vuorovälin ansiosta.

Lisäbonuksena vielä se, että raitiotiehanke on periaatteessa Tampereen itsensä yksin päätettävissä ilman ulkopuolisia hyväksyntiä kun lähijuna vaatii RHK:n ja jonkun junaliikennöitsijän (VR?) hyväksynnän.

Tämän vuoksi priorisoin itse raitiotien vaikka loppujen lopuksi molemmat tarvitaan. Ne vain palvelevat eri tarpeita. (Alkuperäisen pikaraitiotien idea oli yhdistää nämä kaksi yhdeksi järjestelmäksi...)

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä siinä niin epäsiistiä on ? Minä taas en näe mitään epäsiistiä siinä, että esim. Nokia-Lempäälä -linjaa ajavan lähijunan kyljessä lukisi PAUNU. Onhan Paunulla nytkin liikennelupa k.o. reitille.





> Olen Ultrixin kanssa samaa mieltä tästä vaakuna-asiasta. Jokainen itseään kunnioittava eurooppalainen kaupunki, kuten Tamperekin pitää huolta siististä yleisilmeestä.


Makuasia, josta kiisteleminen on hedelmätöntä. Minusta tuntuu vain hyvältä, jos voin olla mukana omistamassa kaupungin liikenneoperaattoria. Jotkut ihmiset tekevät ostoksensa vain osuuskaupassa, jossa ovat jäsenenä vastaavasta syystä.

----------


## kouvo

> Tampereen sisäisissä kaupunginosissa on jo nyt huomattavasti suurempi määrä asukkaita ja työntekijöitä kuin naapurikunnissa. Moninkertainen määrä verrattuna lähijunan reitin lähialueisiin. Tampere kasvaa myös kaupungin sisällä.
> Lisäksi ympäryskunnat ovat typerästi kaavoittaneet ja yhä edelleen kaavoittavat uudet asuinalueet ja ostoskeskuskanalansa kauas nykyisistä raiteista.


Vaikka Tampereen sisäisissä kaupunginosissa on enemmän asukkaita kuin naapurikunnissa, niin trendi on kuitenkin se, että naapurikuntien väestömäärä kasvaa huomattavasti nopeammin kuin Tampereen. Lisäksi Tampereen sisäisten kaupunginosien asukkaille on jo tällä hetkellä tarjolla paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin mitä TASEen mikään yksittäinen vaihtoehto toisi naapurikuntien asukkaille.

Ympäryskunnat todennäköisesti ohjaisivat etenkin asuinrakentamista radan varteen, jos lähijunahankkeen toteuttamisesta olisi jotain konkretiaakin olemassa, eikä vain epämääräisiä raportteja ja selvityksiä. Ostoskeskuskanaloiden sijoittaminen joukkoliikenteellisesti älyttömiin paikkoihin taitaa olla lähinnä maan tapa, mutta esim. Elovainio olisi lähiraideliikenteen kannalta aika hyvässä paikassa.

----------


## kouvo

> Lisätään nyt vielä sekin, että lähijunalla on vähemmän asemia / pysäkkejä kuin ratikalla, ja ne ovat kauempana toisistaan (=pidempi kävelymatka).


Tämä sinänsä merkittävä ero kyseisten järjestelmien eroista tuskin tuli kovin suurena uutispommina valtaosalle JLF:n lukijoista.




> Se tarkoittaa että yhdistettävien kohteiden määrä on pienempi kuin ratikalla ja toisaalta houkuttavuus on vähäisempi pidemmän kävelymatkan vuoksi.


Väittäisin (ilman mitään tieteellisiä perusteluja) että lähikunnissa ollaan totuttu hankkiutumaan joukkoliikennepysäkille hieman pitemmän matkan takaa kuin Tampereella.




> Lisäbonuksena vielä se, että raitiotiehanke on periaatteessa Tampereen itsensä yksin päätettävissä ilman ulkopuolisia hyväksyntiä kun lähijuna vaatii RHK:n ja jonkun junaliikennöitsijän (VR?) hyväksynnän.


Lisäbonusmitalin kääntöpuolella on vaan se tosiasia, että raitiotiehanke on myös mitä suurimmassa määrin Tampereen itsensä yksin kustantama. Ja tämä voi muodostua suhteellisen merkittäväksi asiaksi kun valtuustossa asiasta päätetään. 

Sekä lähijuna-, että ratikkahanke ovat minunkin mielestäni ehdottoman kannatettavia hankkeita. Ne eivät myöskään ole liikenteellisesti päällekäisiä. Nähdäkseni ne kuitenkin ovat ikävä kyllä taloudellisesti päällekäisiä hankkeita, joten itse priorisoin toteuttamisjärjestyksessä lähijunaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Lisäbonusmitalin kääntöpuolella on vaan se tosiasia, että raitiotiehanke on myös mitä suurimmassa määrin Tampereen itsensä yksin kustantama. Ja tämä voi muodostua suhteellisen merkittäväksi asiaksi kun valtuustossa asiasta päätetään.


Väittäisin, että Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto tulee tekemään ensi vuosikymmenen alkupuolella päätöksen, että raitiotie rakennetaan, jos valtio osallistuu sen rakennuskustannuksiin 33 %:lla. Nykyrahassa ja suunnitelmissa koko Lentävänniemi-Vuores-linjan hinnaksi tulisi reilut 300 miljoonaa eli Tampereen osuudeksi noin 200 miljoonaa. 20 vuoden kuoletusajalla kaupunki maksaisi siis raitiotieinvestoinnista 10 miljoonaa joka vuosi. Ei paljon minun mielestäni.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Väittäisin (ilman mitään tieteellisiä perusteluja) että lähikunnissa ollaan totuttu hankkiutumaan joukkoliikennepysäkille hieman pitemmän matkan takaa kuin Tampereella.


Minä väittäisin että naapurikunnista on totuttu hankkiutumaan Tampereelle omalla autolla. Tämä tietysti olisi sinänsä hyvä peruste yrittää houkuttaa matkustajia joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta oli väestönkasvu mikä hyvänsä, on täysin päivänselvää että suuret matkustajavolyymit tulevat Tampereelta. Naapurikunnat ovat edelleen suhteellisen pieniä verrattuna seudun keskuskaupunkiin. Mitään Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa -asetelmaa ei ole vaan Tampereen naapurikunnat ovat suhteellisesti paljon pienempiä.




> Lisäbonusmitalin kääntöpuolella on vaan se tosiasia, että raitiotiehanke on myös mitä suurimmassa määrin Tampereen itsensä yksin kustantama. Ja tämä voi muodostua suhteellisen merkittäväksi asiaksi kun valtuustossa asiasta päätetään.


Kuten Ultrix tuossa toisessa viestissä, uskon että valtionosuus tulee kattamaan noin 33 % investoinnista. Kun kerran kehärata ja länsimetro saavat valtionosuutensa on aika vaikea perustella miksi Tampereen raideliikennehankkeille ei sellaista tulisi. Sitäpaitsi raitiotie varmaankin laajenee aikanaan seudulliseksi: myöhemmässä vaiheessa mukaan tulisi ainakin Pirkkala.

Pointti onkin, että hanke saadaan tarvittaessa käyntiin Tampereen omalla päätöksellä, vaikka valtionosuuden odottaminen on täysin legitiimiä. Realistisesti ajatellen tämänkin kanssa voi käydä kuten Pirkkalan lentokentän: kaupunki maksaa ensin itse ja valtio hoitaa osuutensa sitten joskus jälkikäteen, kun muilta rahankäytöiltään ehtii (ei ideaali tilanne, mutta käyhän se niinkin kunhan rahat vain tulevat sen mukaan kuin muillekin vastaaville hankkeille).

----------


## ultrix

> Sitäpaitsi raitiotie varmaankin laajenee aikanaan seudulliseksi: myöhemmässä vaiheessa mukaan tulisi ainakin Pirkkala.


Miksei myös Ylöjärvelle: kaavassahan on varaus haaralle, joka erkanisi Lentävänniemen haarasta Enqvistinkadun jälkeen: uutta Turvesuonkatua Vihattulaan, josta sitten ratakäytävää myöten Ylöjärvelle Elovainioon ja Haavistoon. Tai Kangasalle: haara TAYSilta Koilliskeskuksen kautta Ojalaan, josta rata erkanisi Lamminrahkaan ja Nurmi-Sorilaan.

Tein viime keväänä aluetieteen ja yhdyskuntatekniikan kurssin projektiin osayleiskaavaluonnoksen, jossa raideyhteys on merkitty. Pääteasema Lamminrahkassa olisi Lamminrahkan asemalla, jolla pysähtyisivät Tampereen ja Oriveden väliset taajamajunat.  :Smile: 




> Pointti onkin, että hanke saadaan tarvittaessa käyntiin Tampereen omalla päätöksellä, vaikka valtionosuuden odottaminen on täysin legitiimiä. Realistisesti ajatellen tämänkin kanssa voi käydä kuten Pirkkalan lentokentän: kaupunki maksaa ensin itse ja valtio hoitaa osuutensa sitten joskus jälkikäteen, kun muilta rahankäytöiltään ehtii (ei ideaali tilanne, mutta käyhän se niinkin kunhan rahat vain tulevat sen mukaan kuin muillekin vastaaville hankkeille).


Niin. Toisaalta ei pidä myöskään jäädyttää projektia vain sen toivossa, että valtio siihen joskus osallistuisi. Mankunan voi hoitaa myös jälkikäteen ja uusien (seudullisten) haarojen myötä, vaikka se kaupungin budjetista ottaakin isomman loven ainakin aluksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun kerran kehärata ja länsimetro saavat valtionosuutensa on aika vaikea perustella miksi Tampereen raideliikennehankkeille ei sellaista tulisi.


Tuo seudullisuushan on ihan sanahelinää, esim. kehärata kulkee vain yhden kunnan alueella. Okei, tarjoaahan se lentokenttäyhteyden naapurikuntaan, mutta silti.

Jos Tampereella tahdotaan lobata ministeriötä oikealla tavalla, niin eiköhän Treen ratikkakin voida lvm:ssä tulkita seudulliseksi. Sitä paitsi se onkin sitä; eikös Vuores ole Lempäälän ja Tampereen yhteisprojekti? Silloin ratikka on ihan yhtä seudullinen kuin länsimetrokin ja enemmän seudullinen kuin kehärata!

----------


## hylje

> Tuo seudullisuushan on ihan sanahelinää, esim. kehärata kulkee vain yhden kunnan alueella. Okei, tarjoaahan se lentokenttäyhteyden naapurikuntaan, mutta silti.


Teknisesti se todellakin sijaitsee kokonaisuudessaan Vantaalla, mutta sen vaikutukset kehyskuntien liityntäliikenteeseen (Tuusulantien valuma-alue sekä Hämeenlinnanväylä) ja Helsingin pitkittäisliikenteeseen (uusia työpaikka- ja asuntoalueita) ovat riittävän merkittäviä verrattuna muihin projekteihin.




> Jos Tampereella tahdotaan lobata ministeriötä oikealla tavalla, niin eiköhän Treen ratikkakin voida lvm:ssä tulkita seudulliseksi. Sitä paitsi se onkin sitä; eikös Vuores ole Lempäälän ja Tampereen yhteisprojekti? Silloin ratikka on ihan yhtä seudullinen kuin länsimetrokin ja enemmän seudullinen kuin kehärata!


Kaukaa haettua tällä logiikalla, mutta menkööt.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin. Toisaalta ei pidä myöskään jäädyttää projektia vain sen toivossa, että valtio siihen joskus osallistuisi. Mankunan voi hoitaa myös jälkikäteen ja uusien (seudullisten) haarojen myötä, vaikka se kaupungin budjetista ottaakin isomman loven ainakin aluksi.


Siis juuri noin tarkoitin. On legitiimiä odottaa että valtio osallistuu, mutta ei jäädä odottamaan. Eli rakentaminen käyntiin niin pian kuin mahdollista. Ja mahdollistahan se on, kun ei tarvitse konsultoida RHK:ta, VR:ää, muita kuntia tai valtiota etukäteen. Lakimuutoksia ei tarvita, ja rahaa (siis sitä legitiimiä osuutta) voi aina mankua sitten jälkikäteen.

----------


## Kolli

> Minä väittäisin että naapurikunnista on totuttu hankkiutumaan Tampereelle omalla autolla. Tämä tietysti olisi sinänsä hyvä peruste yrittää houkuttaa matkustajia joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta oli väestönkasvu mikä hyvänsä, on täysin päivänselvää että suuret matkustajavolyymit tulevat Tampereelta....
> Kuten Ultrix tuossa toisessa viestissä, uskon että valtionosuus tulee kattamaan noin 33 % investoinnista. Kun kerran kehärata ja länsimetro saavat valtionosuutensa on aika vaikea perustella miksi Tampereen raideliikennehankkeille ei sellaista tulisi. Sitäpaitsi raitiotie varmaankin laajenee aikanaan seudulliseksi: myöhemmässä vaiheessa mukaan tulisi ainakin Pirkkala.
> 
> Pointti onkin, että hanke saadaan tarvittaessa käyntiin Tampereen omalla päätöksellä, vaikka valtionosuuden odottaminen on täysin legitiimiä. Realistisesti ajatellen tämänkin kanssa voi käydä kuten Pirkkalan lentokentän: kaupunki maksaa ensin itse ja valtio hoitaa osuutensa sitten joskus jälkikäteen, kun muilta rahankäytöiltään ehtii (ei ideaali tilanne, mutta käyhän se niinkin kunhan rahat vain tulevat sen mukaan kuin muillekin vastaaville hankkeille).



Olen samaa mieltä volyymeistä, Mansesta ne tulevat, eivät muualta.
Rahoitusmallejahan on monia ja kyse on ehdottomast tahdosta. Tampereen kokoiselle seudulle hanke ei ole oikeastaan juttu eikä mikään. Toivottavasti Tampereen päättäjät pystyvät tekemään asiasta päätöksen ja avaamaan neuvottelut valtion suuntaan. Itse pidän ongelmana sitä, että asia ei etene aktiivisesti, vaan tuntuu, että odotellaan jotain. Olisi kiva tietää, milloin asia tulee poliittiseen käsittelyyn.
Sen verran sohaisen tässä ampiaispesää, että tämän jälkeen myös HKL:n raitiotiehankkeisiin on tultava 33%.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sen verran sohaisen tässä ampiaispesää, että tämän jälkeen myös HKL:n raitiotiehankkeisiin on tultava 33%.


No, mutta tämähän on hyvä idea! Tätähän voi vilpittömästi turkulaisena kannattaa, toivottavasti tamperelaisetkin kannattavat.

Realiteetti nimittäin on se, että Helsinki ei tietääkseni ole koskaan pyytänytkään valtion rahoitusta raitotieverkon laajennukseen lukuunottamatta Jokeriin liittyviä keskusteluja joskus 1990-luvulla. Esimerkiksi linjaan 9 ei tietääkseni ole anottu valtion rahoitusta.

Tähän asti on toki puhuttu 30% rahoitusosuuksista, ja oma mielipiteeni on, että valtion rahoitusosuus voisi olla esim. 30-90% riippuen hankkeen hyödyistä.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse pidän ongelmana sitä, että asia ei etene aktiivisesti, vaan tuntuu, että odotellaan jotain. Olisi kiva tietää, milloin asia tulee poliittiseen käsittelyyn.


TASE 2025 on tällä hetkellä kehitteillä yhdessä muiden yhdyskuntasuunnittelun hankkeiden, kuten rakennemalliselvityksen kanssa yhdeksi megaselvitykseksi. Selvitys ja aiesopimus liikennejärjestelmästä myöhästyvät siis vuodella, eli 2009 syksyllä nähdään jotain.

Tampere voi saman tien ensi syksynä käynnistää yleissuunnitelman laatimisen raitiotiestä, miksei jo aiemminkin.




> Sen verran sohaisen tässä ampiaispesää, että tämän jälkeen myös HKL:n raitiotiehankkeisiin on tultava 33%.


Mikä ettei, raitiotie kuin raitiotie!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sen verran sohaisen tässä ampiaispesää, että tämän jälkeen myös HKL:n raitiotiehankkeisiin on tultava 33%.


Mikä ampiaispesä tämä nyt muka on.  :Wink:   Jos kohtelu on  kaikille raitiotiehankkeille sama -- riippumatta siitä ollaanko Helsingissä vai muualla -- ja valtionosuus aina sama (esim. 33 %), en näe tässä mitään ongelmaa. Itse asiassa Raide-Jokerikin vaikuttaa ihan järkevältä hankkeelta, jonka näen korkeintaan tukevan Tampereen ja Turun hankkeita, koska siinä saadaan ensimmäinen moderni raitiotie Suomeen.

Ylipäänsäkin raitioteiden rakentaminen on pääsääntöisesti taloudellista ja järkevää toimintaa, johon kannattaa kannustaa. Helsingin seudun viimeaikaiset raskasraidehankkeet sen sijaan ovat ylimitoitettuja ja liian kalliita suhteessa saataviin hyötyihin, jolloin järkevintä olisi pidättäytyä niistä kokonaan ja korvata ne kevyemmillä ja taloudellisemmilla vaihtoehdoilla. Jos joidenkin tahojen jääräpäisyyden vuoksi tämä ei onnistu, niin sitten edes sellaisilta hankkeilta voitaisiin jäädyttää valtionosuudet sillä perusteella että se ei ole järkevää julkisten varojen käyttöä.

Länsimetron osalta olen tosin jo heittänyt kirveen kaivoon. Se on pelkkää turhaa tuhlausta, mutta ilman haitallisia heijastusvaikutuksia muualle Suomeen -- muutoin kuin epäsuorasti rahoitusresurssien kautta. Tehtäköön jos kerran halutaan, varsinkin kun valtiontuki jää tosiaan tuohon kolmannekseen. Sen sijaan kehärata on sekä taloudellisesti järjetön että haitallinen suoran lentokenttäyhteyden kannalta. Lisäksi sitä aiotaa tukea valtion varoista tuplaosuudella eli kahdella kolmasosalla, ilman sen kummempia perusteita miksi näin pitäisi tehdä. Siksi vastustan sitä aktiivisesti.

----------


## kouvo

> Kuten Ultrix tuossa toisessa viestissä, uskon että valtionosuus tulee kattamaan noin 33 % investoinnista. Kun kerran kehärata ja länsimetro saavat valtionosuutensa on aika vaikea perustella miksi Tampereen raideliikennehankkeille ei sellaista tulisi. Sitäpaitsi raitiotie varmaankin laajenee aikanaan seudulliseksi: myöhemmässä vaiheessa mukaan tulisi ainakin Pirkkala.


Ainakin TASEessa lähijunavaihtoehdon valtionosuudeksi oli kaavailtu huomattavasti suurempaa osuutta kuin 33%. Tampereen ratikkahankkeen ongelma noin valtionosuuksien suhteen on se, että sitä on hyvin hankala ainakaan nykyisessä muodossaan nähdä seudullisena hankkeena. Länsimetro on seudullinen hanke, joskin täysin hyödytön ja Kehäradalle on löydettävissä jopa valtakunnantason perustelut, joskin erittäin kierolla ja väärään lopputulokseen johtaneella tavalla.

Tampereen ratikkakin olisi saatu pienin muutoksin ainakin näennäisesti seudulliseksi seuraavin keinon: (1) kunnanrajat olisi jätetty rauhaan Vuoreksessa, jolloin ratikka olisi ainakin hipaissut Lempäälää. (2) Lielahdesta ratikka ohjattaisiinkiin Lentsun sijasta Siivikkalaan tai että, sillä olisi haarat sekä Lentsuun että Siivikkalaan.  




> Pointti onkin, että hanke saadaan tarvittaessa käyntiin Tampereen omalla päätöksellä, vaikka valtionosuuden odottaminen on täysin legitiimiä. Realistisesti ajatellen tämänkin kanssa voi käydä kuten Pirkkalan lentokentän: kaupunki maksaa ensin itse ja valtio hoitaa osuutensa sitten joskus jälkikäteen, kun muilta rahankäytöiltään ehtii (ei ideaali tilanne, mutta käyhän se niinkin kunhan rahat vain tulevat sen mukaan kuin muillekin vastaaville hankkeille).





> Siis juuri noin tarkoitin. On legitiimiä odottaa että valtio osallistuu, mutta ei jäädä odottamaan. Eli rakentaminen käyntiin niin pian kuin mahdollista. Ja mahdollistahan se on, kun ei tarvitse konsultoida RHK:ta, VR:ää, muita kuntia tai valtiota etukäteen. Lakimuutoksia ei tarvita, ja rahaa (siis sitä legitiimiä osuutta) voi aina mankua sitten jälkikäteen.


Entäs jos valtio ei mankumisesta huolimatta sitten myöhemmin kuitenkaan osallistu kustannuksiin? Aika vastuutonta toimintaa valtuustolta päättää satojen miljoonien eurojen hankkeesta, jos rahoitus on täysin arvailujen varassa.




> Mikä ampiaispesä tämä nyt muka on.  Jos kohtelu on kaikille raitiotiehankkeille sama -- riippumatta siitä ollaanko Helsingissä vai muualla -- ja valtionosuus aina sama (esim. 33 %), en näe tässä mitään ongelmaa.


Ongelma siinä kuitenkin on. Vaarana on että valtio avaa avoimen piikin kuntien sisäisten joukkoliikennehankkeiden rahoitukseen. Ennen kuin tähän mennään on luotava selkeät sapluunat rahoitusehdoista, tai muuten myös Pihtiputaalla saatetaan kohta ajella tasapuolisen kohtelun nimissä valtion ratikalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ennen kuin tähän mennään on luotava selkeät sapluunat rahoitusehdoista, tai muuten myös Pihtiputaalla saatetaan kohta ajella tasapuolisen kohtelun nimissä valtion ratikalla.


Jos Pihtiputaalla on tosiaan varaa maksaa 70 % investointiosuus raitiovaunusta, niin mikäs siinä. 30 % osuus on vielä niin pieni, etteivät väärinkäytökset käytännössä ole mahdollisia. Hankkeiden täytyy silti olla järkeviä ja kannattavia. Varsinkin, kun valtio ei täällä osallistu liikennöintikustannuksiin, kuten se monissa muissa maissa tekee.

Muistutetaan nyt vielä, että valtio on jo tukenut yhtä täysin ei-seudullista ratahanketta 30 % osuudella: Vuosaaren metroa.

(Teoriassa Pihtiputaalla saattaisi voida ajaa ihan hyvin duovaunulla Jyväskylään...)

----------


## 339-DF

En pidä mitenkään mahdottomana ajatuksena, että kunnat saisivat sähköiseen, ekologisesti kestävään joukkoliikenteeseen valtionrahoitusta niin, että perustellut ratikkahankkeet saavat 33% kustannuksista valtionosuutena. Myös Helsingissä. Jokerin lisäksi HKL on pitänyt valtion rahoitusosuutta esillä Kruunuvuoren joukkoliikenneyhteyksien suunnittelun alkuvaiheessa, kun tarkoitus vielä oli varautua metroyhteyteen. Mutta kyllä valtio voisi mielestäni yhtä lailla osallistua ratikkaankin.

Kriteerinä pitäisi tietysti olla, että hanke on jollain mittarilla perusteltu (vähentää liikennöintikustannuksia, keventää oleellisesti päästöjä tai parantaa palvelutasoa tjsp). Sillä saataisiin sitten nämä pihtiputaa-jutut kuriin.

Kun tulevia ratikkakaupunkeja melko todennäköisesti ovat lähinnä Espoo, Turku ja Tampere, niin mielestäni ne yhdessä Helsingin kanssa voisivat hyvinkin lähteä ajamaan voimakkaasti asiaansa hallituksen suuntaan. Ei se ole tyhmä, joka pyytää...

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Pihtiputaalla on tosiaan varaa maksaa 70 % investointiosuus raitiovaunusta, niin mikäs siinä. 30 % osuus on vielä niin pieni, etteivät väärinkäytökset käytännössä ole mahdollisia. Hankkeiden täytyy silti olla järkeviä ja kannattavia. Varsinkin, kun valtio ei täällä osallistu liikennöintikustannuksiin, kuten se monissa muissa maissa tekee.


Pihtipudashan ei todellakaan ole ongelman ydin, vaan se että valtiosta muodostuu maksuautomaatti, jos automaattisesti jokaiselle raitiotiehankkeelle myönnetään esim. 30 %:n valtionosuus. 




> Muistutetaan nyt vielä, että valtio on jo tukenut yhtä täysin ei-seudullista ratahanketta 30 % osuudella: Vuosaaren metroa.


Metro on oikein hyvä esimerkki juuri siitä, miksi automaattinen 30 %:n valtionosuus pakallisille/seudullisille raideliikennehankkeille ei ole järkevä ratkaisu. Jos raitiotie on liian raskas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä Pihtiputaalle, niin täysin sama asia on metron soveltuminen espoon joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi.
Tässä tapauksessa metron rahoitusosuudesta valtion taholta tehtiin erityispäätös, ja näkisin mielelläni jatkossakin asiantilan niin, että valtio ei anna avoimia valtakirjoja esim. helsingin kaltaisten käpykylien suurudenhulluille metrosuunnitelmille, hyväksymällä esim. 30%:n automaattisen rahoitusosuuden kaikkiin lähiraideliikennehankkeisiin.

Toinen kysymys on vielä se, että pitäisikö valtion rahoittaa ainoastaan lähiraideliikenteen alkuinvestointikustannuksia vai olisiko rahaa annettava myös esim. yksittäisen raitiotielinjan 100 metrin pidennykseen.

Ennen kuin mm. edellämainitut ongelmat on ratkaistu, ei valtion missään tapauksessa kannata avata piikkiä kaikille lähiraideliikenneratkaisuille, vaan hankkeet on edelleen käsiteltävä yksittäistapauksina.

----------


## Kolli

Sekä kehäradalle että metrolle on erittäin selkeät perusteet, joita on monia.
Asuntopolitiikka, lentoaseman kehittäminen ja joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen.
Ko. ketjuissa on esitelty ne, vaikka länsimetron ja kehäradan vastustajat yrittävät kaikkensa vääristelläkseen asiaa, jatkuvasti kasvavan lentoaseman liikennekin hoidettaisiin kuulemma 36 linja-autolla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pihtipudashan ei todellakaan ole ongelman ydin, vaan se että valtiosta muodostuu maksuautomaatti, jos automaattisesti jokaiselle raitiotiehankkeelle myönnetään esim. 30 %:n valtionosuus.  [...] Metro on oikein hyvä esimerkki juuri siitä, miksi automaattinen 30 %:n valtionosuus pakallisille/seudullisille raideliikennehankkeille ei ole järkevä ratkaisu. Jos raitiotie on liian raskas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä Pihtiputaalle, niin täysin sama asia on metron soveltuminen espoon joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi. [...] Ennen kuin mm. edellämainitut ongelmat on ratkaistu, ei valtion missään tapauksessa kannata avata piikkiä kaikille lähiraideliikenneratkaisuille, vaan hankkeet on edelleen käsiteltävä yksittäistapauksina.


Ymmärrän huolen. Periaatteessa maksuautomaatti ei ole hyvä asia.

Kuitenkin tässä tapauksessa ja näillä prosenteilla se olisi minusta parempi kuin erillisharkinta joka hankkeen kohdalla. Perustelu: jos 1/3 tulee valtiolta ja 2/3 paikallisesti, niin ei kukaan ole niin hullu että lähtee ajamaan muutoin täysin järjetöntä hanketta tuon subvention saadakseen. Jos osuudet olisivat päinvastoin, riski olisi olemassa.

Jättämällä valtaosa kustannuksista paikallisesti kannettaviksi paikallinen maksukyky rajaa huuhaa-hankkeet ulos. Ja tämä sitä tehokkaammin mitä pienemmällä paikkakunnalla ollaan eli Helsingin seutu saisi halutessaan käytännössä edelleen hölmöillä enemmän kuin muut, mutta ainakin suurin vaikutus osuisi silloinkin omaan nilkkaan.

Erityisesti kaksi suurta hyötyä saataisiin tällaisesta maksuautomaatista:

1) Ennakoitavuus hankkeiden suunnittelussa. Ei tarvitsisi aina jossitella muuten hyvien hankkeiden kanssa ja arvuutella osallistuuko valtio vai eikö osallistu. Hankkeet ja niiden hyödyt eivät viivästyisi yhtä pahasti kuin nykyään.

2) Lehmänkauppojen väheneminen. Olisi objektiiviset kriteerit, joiden mukaan rahoitus tulisi. Erillisharkinta avaa oven kaikenlaiselle kaupankäynnille ja lobbaamiselle, jonka tuloksena eri hankkeita kohdellaan eri tavoin ja maan eri osat ovat käytännössä eri asemassa. Erillisharkinta mahdollistaa mm. sellaisten sulle-mulle -pakettien tekemisen kuin että "tukekaa te meidän länsimetroa niin me tuetaan teidän kehärataa".

----------


## kouvo

> Kuitenkin tässä tapauksessa ja näillä prosenteilla se olisi minusta parempi kuin erillisharkinta joka hankkeen kohdalla. Perustelu: jos 1/3 tulee valtiolta ja 2/3 paikallisesti, niin ei kukaan ole niin hullu että lähtee ajamaan muutoin täysin järjetöntä hanketta tuon subvention saadakseen. Jos osuudet olisivat päinvastoin, riski olisi olemassa.


Viimeaikoina tapetilla olleiden lähiraideliikennehankkeiden perusteella en voi ikävä kyllä täysin yhtyä mielipiteeseesi hulluudesta tai sen puutteesta useankaan eri tahon kohdalla. Täytyy tosin myös sanoa, että valtionkaan suoritukset viimeaikaisten lähiraideliikenneyhteyksien rahoituspäätösten parissa eivät kovin hyvää kouluarvosanaa ansaitse. 




> Jättämällä valtaosa kustannuksista paikallisesti kannettaviksi paikallinen maksukyky rajaa huuhaa-hankkeet ulos. Ja tämä sitä tehokkaammin mitä pienemmällä paikkakunnalla ollaan eli Helsingin seutu saisi halutessaan käytännössä edelleen hölmöillä enemmän kuin muut, mutta ainakin suurin vaikutus osuisi silloinkin omaan nilkkaan.


helsingin päässä lähiraideliikennehankkeet vaan tuppaa olemaan hölmömpiä ja kalliimpia kuin muualle härmään suunnitellut. Ja mm. tästä johtuen maksuautomaatti ei toimi, koska pääkaupunkiseudun hölmöilyt söisivät myös ne varat joilla merkittävässä määrin voitaisiin rahoittaa maakuntien järkeviä lähiraideliikennehankkeita. 




> Erityisesti kaksi suurta hyötyä saataisiin tällaisesta maksuautomaatista:
> 
> 1) Ennakoitavuus hankkeiden suunnittelussa. Ei tarvitsisi aina jossitella muuten hyvien hankkeiden kanssa ja arvuutella osallistuuko valtio vai eikö osallistu. Hankkeet ja niiden hyödyt eivät viivästyisi yhtä pahasti kuin nykyään.


Minusta tärkeämpää olisi että hankkeet suunniteltaisiin ja valmisteltaisiin kunnolla, jotta sitten olisi valtiolle esittää hyvä suunnitelma rahoitusvaatimusten pohjaksi. Ainakin ennen TASEtta Tampereen pikaratikkaa suunnittelemassa olleiden valopäiden kyvyt soveltuvat huomattavasti paremmin pienoisrautateiden kokoamiseen kuin kokonaisvaltaisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän hahmottamiseen. Ja tästä johtuen suunnitelmakin oli sitä luokkaa, että sillä ei varsinaisesti olisi kannattanutkaan lähteä valtiolta rahaa mankumaan.





> 2) Lehmänkauppojen väheneminen. Olisi objektiiviset kriteerit, joiden mukaan rahoitus tulisi. Erillisharkinta avaa oven kaikenlaiselle kaupankäynnille ja lobbaamiselle, jonka tuloksena eri hankkeita kohdellaan eri tavoin ja maan eri osat ovat käytännössä eri asemassa. Erillisharkinta mahdollistaa mm. sellaisten sulle-mulle -pakettien tekemisen kuin että "tukekaa te meidän länsimetroa niin me tuetaan teidän kehärataa".


Lehmänkaupat on ongelma, johon valtion pitäisi kovemmalla kädellä puuttua. Maksuautomaattina toimiminen ei kuitenkaan ole oikea ratkaisu tähän ongelmaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Ainakin ennen TASEtta Tampereen pikaratikkaa suunnittelemassa olleiden valopäiden kyvyt soveltuvat huomattavasti paremmin pienoisrautateiden kokoamiseen kuin kokonaisvaltaisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän hahmottamiseen. Ja tästä johtuen suunnitelmakin oli sitä luokkaa, että sillä ei varsinaisesti olisi kannattanutkaan lähteä valtiolta rahaa mankumaan.


 Itse olen sitä mieltä että edellinen suunnitelma (jos tarkoitat rataverkkoa hyödyntävää pikaratikkaa) duoraitiovaunuineen oli loppupeleissä parempi kuin nykyinen TASE-2025 yhdistelmämalli. Joitakin linjausmuutoksia toki edelliseenkin suunnitelmaan olisi saanut tehdä, kuten keskussairaalan kautta kukeva linja ja keskustassa tunnelin sijaan katuverkossa kulkeminen. Mutta pääpiirteittäin entinen järjestelmä oli hyvin suunniteltu. 

Ja kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että pikaratikkaa mukana suunnittellemassa olleet kaavoitusjohtaja ja kaupungininsinööri kävivät vuonna 2002 oikeasti tutustumassa ulkomaisiin pikaraitioteihin, pienoisrautateiden kokoamisen sijaan. Matkakertomus siitä löytyy täältä.

----------


## Ertsu

Jostain kumman syystä Hämpin parkki kannattaa louhia kallioon, mutta pikaratikkaa ei.

Kaupunkilehti Tamperelainen kirjoittaa: 

http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Paikalli...i-on-nyt-tuote

Tuossa vähän hintoja:




> Rahoituskin on jo kunnossa. 20 miljoonaa euroa tulee aikanaan bisnestoiminnasta ja 25 miljoonaa lainaa kaupunki. 9 miljoonaa euroa tulee pysäköintioikeuksien myynnistä. VR on sitoutunut ostamaan 200 paikkaa, mikä jo pelkästään tekee 7 miljoonaa. Cumuluksen varaukset vielä päälle, niin jää enää muutama sata tuhatta euroa. Hiltunen sanoo, että sekin pystytään kattamaan.


Hämpin Parkki maksaa siis vain n. viidesosan ratikkatunnelista. Kertoisiko joku lisää aiheesta ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jostain kumman syystä Hämpin parkki kannattaa louhia kallioon, mutta pikaratikkaa ei.


Minua ei harmita sitten tippaakaan, että saadaan autoja maan alle. Eikä varsinkaan harmita se, että kaupunkilaisten maksettavaksi ei jää juuri mitään.

On hieman eri asia pamauttaa kallioon iso tila kuin monta isoa tilaa junanmentävien yhdysputkien ja maan päälle johtavien rullaporrashallien kanssa.

Nyt vain lisää tallaisia, jotta saadaan ratikalle ja ihmisille tilaa kadulle!

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt vain lisää tallaisia, jotta saadaan ratikalle ja ihmisille tilaa kadulle!


Miksi ne ihmiset vaivautuisivat tulemaan ratikalla, kun autolla pääsee niin kätevästi ja parkkipaikkakin löytyy etsimättä sieltä maan alta?

----------


## Ertsu

> Miksi ne ihmiset vaivautuisivat tulemaan ratikalla, kun autolla pääsee niin kätevästi ja parkkipaikkakin löytyy etsimättä sieltä maan alta?


Aivan ja jostain kumman syystä parkkiluolasta pääsee helpommin hissillä tai rullaportailla ylös kuin maanalaiselta ratikkaseisakkeelta ? Parkkiluolan hissit ja liukuportaatkin maksavat vain murto-osan ratikkatunnelin vastaavista, sekä ovat ilmeisesti kolme-neljä kertaa nopeampia ?

----------


## Jykke

> Jostain kumman syystä Hämpin parkki kannattaa louhia kallioon, mutta pikaratikkaa ei.


 Maanalainen parkkipaikka on ainoa ratkaisu käytännössä, jos halutaan lisätä autolla tuloa keskustaan. Hämpin parkki on mielestäni hiukan kaksipiippuinen juttu. Toisaalta sen tarkoitus on lisätä autoilua keskustaan, mutta toisaalta se voisi omalta osaltaan mahdollistaa Hämeenkadun rauhoittamista joukkoliikenteelle ja jalankulkijoille. Lisäksi Hämpin varren huoltoajot voidaan suorittaa ihmisten kulkua häiritsemättä kadun alla. 




> Parkkiluolan hissit ja liukuportaatkin maksavat vain murto-osan ratikkatunnelin vastaavista, sekä ovat ilmeisesti kolme-neljä kertaa nopeampia ?


 Hissit voivat siinä mielessä olla nopeampia, sillä niihin ei synny samassa mittakaavassa olevia ruuhkia kuin maanalaisella ratikan asemalla, sillä autoilijoiden kulku on loppupeleissä melkoisen hajanaista. Mutta riippuen siitä mihin saa autonsa jättää on Hämpin parkissakin luvassa suuret määrät kävelyä oikeille hisseille ja portaille. Lisäksi paikan etsimiseen kuluva aika ja itse parkkeeraaminenin vievät omaa aikaansa. Yhtä hyvin voisi parkkimaksun sijaan maksaa matkan bussilla/ratikalla Hämpin itäpäähän ja kulkea pääovesta sisään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Siis, ei kai kukaan tosissaan voi verrata parkkiluolaa ja maanalaista junaa keskenään...?

----------


## Ertsu

> Siis, ei kai kukaan tosissaan voi verrata parkkiluolaa ja maanalaista junaa keskenään...?


Meillä on nyt minun laskujeni mukaan 8 parkkitaloa tai luolaa lähellä keskustaa. Jos parkkitila vähentäisi liikennettä, kyllä olisi keskusta jo aika hiljainen. Päin vastoin. Iso parkkiluola vain houkuttelee yksityisautoiluun ja lisää täten liikennettä.

Miksei noita verrata saa ? Maanalainen ratikka se vasta hiljentäisi keskustan ihmisiä varten, koska bussien määrääkin saisi vähentää.

Jostain kumman syystä yksityisautoilijat osaavat tulla luolasta maan pinnalle hissillä tai liukuportailla kohtuuajassa, mutta ratikkamatkustajat eivät ???

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Parkkihallijuttu kaipaa hiukan suhteutusta.

Ensinnäkin, Tamperelaisen jutusta ei saa tarkkaa kuvaa kustannuksista. Siinä puhutaan rahoituksesta, ei rakentamiskustannuksista.

Toisekseen, pysäköintilaitos tuottaa niin paljon vähemmän liikkuvia ihmisiä kerralla kuin raitiotie, että puhutaan aivan eri kertaluokasta.

Erittäin hyvin kuormitetussa keskustan pysäköintilaitoksessa voidaan laskea olevan keskimäärin noin 2-3 pysäköintiä / arkipäivä. Tämä on saatu verifioitua muutamasta lähteestä. Tällöin 1000 autopaikan pysäköintilaitos tuottaa noin 1000 * 2,5 * 1,25 3125 matkaa (yhteen suuntaan), 6250 (kahteen suuntaan) koko päivänä, joka jakautuu usealle hissille. Yhden auton kuorma on keskimäärin noin 1,2 - 1,3 ihmistä. Huipputunti olisi noin 10-12% koko päivästä eli noin 600-700 ihmistä tunnissa.

Tampereen raitiotielle voidaan keskustan vilkkaimmalle asemalle olettaa vähintään 12 * 150 matkustajan kuorma huipputunnissa eli 1800 ihmistä tunnissa.  Parhaimmillaan tulee lisäksi yhdelle asemalle vähintään 2 * 200 ihmistä eli noin 400 kerralla, esimerkiksi kun pääsuuntien ratikat tulevat asemalle samaan aikaan.

Kuormitus on siis vähintään kolminkertainen, ja pistekuormitukset helposti kymmenkertaisia.

Parkkihallin hissit ovat täsmälleen yhtä nopeita tai hitaita kuin maanalaisen raitiotienkin asemien hissit. Niiden kuorma sekä keskimäärin huipputuntina että sykäyksissä on paljon pienempi. Siksi parkkihalli voi toimia hissien varassa, raitiotieasema ei.

----------


## Ertsu

Paitsi että parkkihalli ei voi toimia vain hissien varassa, vaan sieltä on päästävä kävelemään sähkökatkon aikana. Sama koskee tietysti tunneliratikan asemaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Paitsi että parkkihalli ei voi toimia vain hissien varassa, vaan sieltä on päästävä kävelemään sähkökatkon aikana.


Kyseessä on tällöin varauloskäytävän käyttö ongelmatilanteessa. Varauloskäytävillä on oltava tietty kapasiteetti. Syvällä sijaitsevan parkkihallin varauloskäytäviä ei käytetä normaalitilanteessa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kyseessä on tällöin varauloskäytävän käyttö ongelmatilanteessa. Varauloskäytävillä on oltava tietty kapasiteetti. Syvällä sijaitsevan parkkihallin varauloskäytäviä ei käytetä normaalitilanteessa.


Joo no parkkiluolassa on tietysti ne ajorampit, joita voi käyttää varauloskäytävinä. Eiköhän sieltä pääse pois autoillakin, kunhan joku irroittaa puomit ?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joo no parkkiluolassa on tietysti ne ajorampit, joita voi käyttää varauloskäytävinä. Eiköhän sieltä pääse pois autoillakin, kunhan joku irroittaa puomit ?


Hyvät hyssyrät sentäs...!  :Wink:  Ei kai autoja varten ole varauloskäytäviä vaan niiden tarkoitus on mahdollistaa ihmisten evakuointi esim. tulipalon tai muun vaaratilanteen sattuessa normiajan sisällä. Joka lähtee tuossa tilanteessa kaasuttelemaan paikalta syyllistyy kyllä varsin raskauttavaan rikokseen.

Vakavasti ottaen, uskoisin että parkkihallin varauloskäytävinä voidaan soveltuvin osin käyttää ramppeja ja muutoin varmaankin rakennetaan teräksiset portaat ja niille tarvittavat kuilut. Nämä tietenkin ovat normaalikäyttöä ajatellen epäkäytännölliset (ja halvemmat kuin normaalikäyttöä varten tehtävät portaat tai liukuportaat olisivat), mutta mahdollistavat hätäpoistumisen.

Toki jokunen ajatus kannattaisi uhrata myös parkkihallin palo-osastoinnille. Eli vaikka kuinka haluttaisiin väljät ja ilmavat tilat, kannattaa tietyin välein olla matalampi oviaukko ja siinä palotilanteessa automaattisesti sulkeutuva raskas palo-ovi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Hyvät hyssyrät sentäs...!  Ei kai autoja varten ole varauloskäytäviä vaan niiden tarkoitus on mahdollistaa ihmisten evakuointi esim. tulipalon tai muun vaaratilanteen sattuessa normiajan sisällä. Joka lähtee tuossa tilanteessa kaasuttelemaan paikalta syyllistyy kyllä varsin raskauttavaan rikokseen.


Mikä sellainen rikosnimike on ? Onko parkkiluolan ja parkkihallin säännöissä jotain eroavuuksia ?




> Vakavasti ottaen, uskoisin että parkkihallin varauloskäytävinä voidaan soveltuvin osin käyttää ramppeja ja muutoin varmaankin rakennetaan teräksiset portaat ja niille tarvittavat kuilut. Nämä tietenkin ovat normaalikäyttöä ajatellen epäkäytännölliset (ja halvemmat kuin normaalikäyttöä varten tehtävät portaat tai liukuportaat olisivat), mutta mahdollistavat hätäpoistumisen.


Jos kerran henkilöautoja on noin helppo ajattaa 30 metrin syvyyteen peruskallioon ja takaisin, ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma ajattaa sinne myös (pika)ratikka. Sama aika liukuportailla tai hissillä ylös ja alas meno kestää riippumatta siitä, millä liikennevälineellä luolaan on tultu.




> Toki jokunen ajatus kannattaisi uhrata myös parkkihallin palo-osastoinnille. Eli vaikka kuinka haluttaisiin väljät ja ilmavat tilat, kannattaa tietyin välein olla matalampi oviaukko ja siinä palotilanteessa automaattisesti sulkeutuva raskas palo-ovi.


Joo. Hervannan uimahallista voi käydä katsomassa mallia. Sen sijaan, jos luolaan halutaan tuoda myös jakeluliikenne, pitäisi luolan korkeuden olla jotain 4,3 m. Henkilöautoille riittää 2,5 m.

Onhan se hyvä, että peltilehmät saadaan luolaan säiltä suojaan, jotta ihmisille jää tilaa kadulle räntäsateeseen.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos kerran henkilöautoja on noin helppo ajattaa 30 metrin syvyyteen peruskallioon ja takaisin, ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma ajattaa sinne myös (pika)ratikka.


 250-300 matkustajan raitiovaunuilla voidaan liikennöidä ilman mitään ongelmaa Hämpillä, mutta änkeäppäs yli 900 autoa sinne parkkiin, niin ymmärrät varmaan itsekkin miksi parkkiluola on ainoa ratkaisu jos halutaan lisätä autoilua keskustassa. Saataisiinpa joukkolikenteen hankkeisiin samanlainen tarmo ja vauhti kuin nykyisiin autoiluhankkeisiin (Tampellan tunneli, P-Hämppi & läntinen ohitustie)...




> Sama aika liukuportailla tai hissillä ylös ja alas meno kestää riippumatta siitä, millä liikennevälineellä luolaan on tultu.


 Ja se aika on kohtuuttoman pitkä verrattuna siihen, että tulisit ratikalla tai bussilla maan pinnalla olevalle pysäkille. Ratikan tapauksessa väkimäärä  tukkii portaat ja hissit ja aiheuttaa jonotusta. Auton tapauksessa kuluu oma aikansa parkkipaikan etsimiseen, itse parkkeeraamiseen ja hissille/portaille kävelyyn. 




> Joo. Hervannan uimahallista voi käydä katsomassa mallia.


 Hervannan uimahallissa ja jäähallissa ihmetyttää itseäni se, että miksi ne rakennettiin aikoinaan maan alle. Olisihan tuohon aikaan löytynyt maantasostakin hyvin tilaa kyseisille halleille. 




> Onhan se hyvä, että peltilehmät saadaan luolaan säiltä suojaan, jotta ihmisille jää tilaa kadulle räntäsateeseen.


 Nykyisin Hämpin varrella parkissa olevat autot eivät mielestäni ole oleellisesti jalankulkijoiden tiellä, mutta niiden häviäminen helpottaisi rutkasti taksien ja huoltoliikenteen toimintaa kyseisellä kadulla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Hervannan uimahallissa ja jäähallissa ihmetyttää itseäni se, että miksi ne rakennettiin aikoinaan maan alle. Olisihan tuohon aikaan löytynyt maantasostakin hyvin tilaa kyseisille halleille.


Ehkä niiden toissijainen tarkoitus on toimia väestönsuojina ?

----------


## Jykke

> Ehkä niiden toissijainen tarkoitus on toimia väestönsuojina ?


Ehkäpä. Mutta käsittääkseni läheisistä taloistakin löytyy omat väestönsuojat. Mutta en lähde arvailemaan, kun netistäkään ei tietoa löytynyt.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ehkäpä. Mutta käsittääkseni läheisistä taloistakin löytyy omat väestönsuojat. Mutta en lähde arvailemaan, kun netistäkään ei tietoa löytynyt.


Ei ainakaan tässä meidän talossa ole mitään väestönsuojaa. Hervannan väestönsuojat on keskitetty noihin luoliin, joita risteilee siellä täällä ja jotka toimivat autotalleina rauhan aikana.

----------


## kouvo

> Nykyisin Hämpin varrella parkissa olevat autot eivät mielestäni ole oleellisesti jalankulkijoiden tiellä, mutta niiden häviäminen helpottaisi rutkasti taksien ja huoltoliikenteen toimintaa kyseisellä kadulla.


Eihän parkkiruutuja voi missään nimessä poistaa Hämpin varrelta. Sehän ajaisi välittömästi kaikki alueen liikkeet konkurssiin, ja saattaisi vielä stimuloida Tampereen vihatuimman ihmisryhmän vaatimuksia saada pieni siivu kylän pääraitista myös omaan käyttöönsä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eihän parkkiruutuja voi missään nimessä poistaa Hämpin varrelta. Sehän ajaisi välittömästi kaikki alueen liikkeet konkurssiin, ja saattaisi vielä stimuloida Tampereen vihatuimman ihmisryhmän vaatimuksia saada pieni siivu kylän pääraitista myös omaan käyttöönsä.


Tämä oli varmaan ironiaa...?

Minusta nuo parkkiruudut voi ja pitäisi poistaa välittömästi. Käytännössä niillä ei ole mitään merkitystä, kun niitä on niin vähän. Ne eivät edes nykyisellään mahdollista juuri minkäänlaista asiakasvirtaa kadunvarren liikkeisiin. Itse en ole ikinä pysäköinyt ko. ruutuihin vaikka liikun keskustassa autolla(kin) säännöllisesti. Sen sijaan pysäköivät autot aivan turhaan kaventavat jalkakäytävää ja haittaavat jalankulkijoiden esteetöntä kulkua.

Muuten, olen sitä mieltä, että Hämeenkatu pitäisi pyhittää raitiotiekaduksi ja kävelykaduksi. Komein lopputulos saataisiin kieltämällä kaikki autoilu siellä tykkänään. Jalkakäytävien leveys riittäisi sitten varmaan myös pyöräilyyn ihan hyvin. Jos autoliikennettä täytyy sinne päästää, niin sitten vain yhdelle ajokaistalle suuntaansa -- ja sekä bussit että henkilöautot samalle väylälle. Ratikkareitille ei pidä mennä päästämään busseja aiheuttamaan häiriötä raideliikenteelle, ja mieluiten eri liikennemuotojen kaistat pitäisi erottaa toisistaan fyysisellä esteellä, kuten matalalla aidalla, korkealla kiveyksellä tms.

Kun Hämeenkadun pyöräily on ollut tapetilla viime aikoina, kommentoin nyt sitten vielä sitäkin, että minusta erillinen pyörätie on turha: jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräilijöiden pitäisi sopia samoille leveille jalkakäytäville ihan riittävän hyvin. Tämä edellyttää tietysti pyöräilijöiltä sopivan alhaista tilannenopeutta ja valmiutta väistää jalankulkijoita, mutta eihän Hämeenkadusta pidä mitään "pyöräilijöiden moottoritietä" tai vastaavaa nopeaa läpiajoväylää tehdäkään vaan jalankulkijoiden ehdoilla toimiva sekaväylä.

Muuten, joskus jostain lukemani perusteella syy siihen, ettei Hämeenkatua saa pyöräillä läpi vuoden (ja siihen että nyt lätkitään sakkoja niille jotka kuun vaihteen jälkeen yrittävät siellä pyöräillä) on varsin proosallinen: kaupunki ei halua maksaa Hämeenkadun (siis kaupungin tärkeimmän ostoskadun ja käyntikortin!) jalkakäytävien talvikunnossapitoa vaan haluaa sälyttää vastuun kadunvarren kiinteistöille. Jos pyöräily olisi sallittu, kyseessä olisi pyörätie, jonka kunnossapidosta kaupunki vastaa. Kun pyöräily on kielletty, se on jalkakäytävä joka kuuluu kiinteistöjen kunnossapitovastuulle.

Tampereella asia on ratkaistu niin luovasti, että keväällä tuo kaistale "muuttuu" pyörätieksi ja talvikunnossapitovastuu siirtyy kaupungille (muttei kesällä tarvitse käytännössä tietenkään mitään lumia aurata tai hiekottaa), ja aina syksyllä tapahtuu "muutos" jälleen jalkakäytäväksi ilman että fyysisesti mikään muu muuttuu kuin kyltitys. Tässähän olisi aineksia vaikka TV:n komediasarjaan...  :Wink:

----------


## Ertsu

> Muuten, olen sitä mieltä, että Hämeenkatu pitäisi pyhittää raitiotiekaduksi ja kävelykaduksi. Komein lopputulos saataisiin kieltämällä kaikki autoilu siellä tykkänään. Jalkakäytävien leveys riittäisi sitten varmaan myös pyöräilyyn ihan hyvin. Jos autoliikennettä täytyy sinne päästää, niin sitten vain yhdelle ajokaistalle suuntaansa -- ja sekä bussit että henkilöautot samalle väylälle. Ratikkareitille ei pidä mennä päästämään busseja aiheuttamaan häiriötä raideliikenteelle, ja mieluiten eri liikennemuotojen kaistat pitäisi erottaa toisistaan fyysisellä esteellä, kuten matalalla aidalla, korkealla kiveyksellä tms.


Eli keitä bussit sen jälkeen palvelisivat ? Bussit eivät saisi ottaa ja jättää matkustajia keskustassa, kun ne suljettaisiin kiviaidalla keskikaistalle, joten olisiko parempi sulkea koko keskusta kaikilta kumipyöriltä. Myös keskustan liikkeiden huoltoliikenne pitäisi kieltää, vai ?

Tuohan on nyt vähän sama, kuin että suljetaan keskusta kokonaan kaikelta liikenteeltä ?
Evakuoidaan keskusta saman tien myös asukkaista ja muutetaan se museoalueeksi, johon vain historian tutkijoilla olisi luvanvarainen pääsy ???

----------


## Jykke

> Eli keitä bussit sen jälkeen palvelisivat ? Bussit eivät saisi ottaa ja jättää matkustajia keskustassa, kun ne suljettaisiin kiviaidalla keskikaistalle, joten olisiko parempi sulkea koko keskusta kaikilta kumipyöriltä.


 Tässä on nyt melko varmaan ajateltu asia niin päin, että ratikat olisivat keskikaistoilla ja  bussit (ja muut kumipyörät) laidoilla? Niin itse ainakin näkisin homman järkevimpänä toteuttaa. 

Hämeenkadulla fyysinen este kaistoilla ei mielstäni ole järkevää, sillä toisiaan ohittelevien bussien tarvitsee käyttää siihen tarkoitukseen juuri keskikaistoja. Toki sellainen ratkaisu voisi olla mieluinen, että bussien sivukaistat asvaltoitaisiin ja keskikaistoilla olevat raitiotien kaistat jätetäisiin nupulakivetetyksi. Näin ollen bussien olisi helppo huomata missä kohtaa täytyy ajaa, jotta raitiovaunuilla on tilaa kulkea. Lisäksi raitiotien sijoittamista keskikaistoille tukee myös se, että Keskustorilla ja Koskipuistossa pysäkit voidaan toteuttaa keskilaiturilla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tässä on nyt melko varmaan ajateltu asia niin päin, että ratikat olisivat keskikaistoilla ja  bussit (ja muut kumipyörät) laidoilla? Niin itse ainakin näkisin homman järkevimpänä toteuttaa. 
> 
> Hämeenkadulla fyysinen este kaistoilla ei mielstäni ole järkevää, sillä toisiaan ohittelevien bussien tarvitsee käyttää siihen tarkoitukseen juuri keskikaistoja. Toki sellainen ratkaisu voisi olla mieluinen, että bussien sivukaistat asvaltoitaisiin ja keskikaistoilla olevat raitiotien kaistat jätetäisiin nupulakivetetyksi. Näin ollen bussien olisi helppo huomata missä kohtaa täytyy ajaa, jotta raitiovaunuilla on tilaa kulkea. Lisäksi raitiotien sijoittamista keskikaistoille tukee myös se, että Keskustorilla ja Koskipuistossa pysäkit voidaan toteuttaa keskilaiturilla.


Joten ratikat pysähtyisivät keskustassa vain Keskustorilla ja Koskipuistossa ? Arvostelit kiivaasti sitä ideaani, että ratikat vietäisiin tunneliin, koska sieltä on pitkä matka liikkeisiin ja busseihin. Miten pitkä matka noilta keskilaitureilta/-lle mielestäsi on ajallisesti ? Kuinka kauan jalankulkijoiden vihreitä pitää odotella verrattuna siihen, että kadulle pääsisi maan alta hissillä tai liukuportailla ?

Nythän Tampereelle suunnitellaan Hämpin parkkia 30 m:n syvyyteen peruskallioon. T.s. peltilehmille kannattaa rakentaa suojat kallioon, jotta ihmisille jää tilaa kävellä räntäsateessa.

Miten kauan hissi- tai liukuporrasmatka 30 m:n syvyydeltä kadulle tai liikkeisiin kestää silloin, kun luolaan pääsee omalla autolla ???

----------


## Jykke

> Joten ratikat pysähtyisivät keskustassa vain Keskustorilla ja Koskipuistossa ?


 No ei tietenkään! Ratikan ei ole tarkoitus olla harvakseen pysähtyvä metro/lähijuna. Nuo Keskustorin ja Koskipuiston pysäkit olisivat (jos katsotaan nykyisiä suunnitelmia) ainoastaan Hämeenkadun pysäkit. Hämeenpiston pysäkki Metson vieressä ja Rautatienkadulla oleva rautatieaseman pysäkki taasen palvelisivat kadun molempia ääripäitä.




> Arvostelit kiivaasti sitä ideaani, että ratikat vietäisiin tunneliin, koska sieltä on pitkä matka liikkeisiin ja busseihin. Miten pitkä matka noilta keskilaitureilta/-lle mielestäsi on ajallisesti ?


 Tästä on puhuttu ennekin, mutta jatketaan nyt sitten...

Matka pintapysäkeiltä liikkeisiin on nopeampaa, koska maanalainen ratikka ei nopeuta menoa keskustaan ollenkaan, sillä aika tuhlaantuu matkalla maanalaiselle asemalle ja sieltä pois. Näin ollen kallis ratikkatunneli  on täysin turha investointi, kun sillä ei saavuteta pintavaihtoehtoon nähden oleellisia hyötyjä. 




> Kuinka kauan jalankulkijoiden vihreitä pitää odotella verrattuna siihen, että kadulle pääsisi maan alta hissillä tai liukuportailla ?


Rullaportaissa aikaa tuhlaantuu noin 1,5-2 min. Aikoja sitten kun eräässä  vanhemmassa viestissä totesit, että jalankulkijoiden valoja joutuu odottamaan 5 minuuttia, kävin samana päivänä keskustassa hiukan katsomassa kauan se kestää. Muistaakseni (siis huom: _muistaakseni_) järjestys oli tämä: jalankulkijoiden vihreät noin 20 sekuntia. Autoille vihreät 1 min. 20 sek. Täytyisi käydä uudelleen kellottamassa, jotta olen sataprosenttisen varma. Kannattaa ottaa kuitenkin huomioon, että kun ratikka saapuisi pysäkille, voivat jalankulkijoiden valot vaihtua automaattisesti vihreiksi. 




> Nythän Tampereelle suunnitellaan Hämpin parkkia 30 m:n syvyyteen peruskallioon. T.s. peltilehmille kannattaa rakentaa suojat kallioon, jotta ihmisille jää tilaa kävellä räntäsateessa.?


Voihan sen noinkin nähdä jos haluaa. 




> Miten kauan hissi- tai liukuporrasmatka 30 m:n syvyydeltä kadulle tai liikkeisiin kestää silloin, kun luolaan pääsee omalla autolla ???


 Hissit ja liukuporrasmatkat kestävät taasen aivan saman kuin minkä vastaavalla ratikkapysäkillä. Lisäksi ylimääräistä aikaa kuluu paikan etsimiseen ja auton venkslailuun (hiukan outo sana ehkä, mutten keksinyt parempaa vastaavaakaan  :Smile: )

----------


## Ertsu

Kun kerran se parkkiluola on nyt kuitenkin tarkoitus rakentaa, niin eikö olisi järkevää sijoittaa pikaratikka samaan luolaan ? 
http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Paikalli...i-on-nyt-tuote

Kyllä se pikaratikka sen verran liikkeille asiakkaita toisi kuin yksityisautotkin, vai ajattelevatko liikemiehet, että vain autoilijoilla on varaa ostaa mitään ?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli keitä bussit sen jälkeen palvelisivat ? Bussit eivät saisi ottaa ja jättää matkustajia keskustassa, kun ne suljettaisiin kiviaidalla keskikaistalle, joten olisiko parempi sulkea koko keskusta kaikilta kumipyöriltä. Myös keskustan liikkeiden huoltoliikenne pitäisi kieltää, vai ?





> Tässä on nyt melko varmaan ajateltu asia niin päin, että ratikat olisivat keskikaistoilla ja  bussit (ja muut kumipyörät) laidoilla? [...] Hämeenkadulla fyysinen este kaistoilla ei mielstäni ole järkevää, sillä toisiaan ohittelevien bussien tarvitsee käyttää siihen tarkoitukseen juuri keskikaistoja.


Väärin molemmat arvaukset.

Oma näkemykseni on, että raitiotien väylä (2 vierekkäistä kaistaa) tulee olla joko Hämeenkadun nykyisen ajoradan pohjois- tai etelälaidalla (kannattaisi tarkemmin selvittää kumpi toimisi paremmin), mutta ei missään nimessä keskellä tai laidoilla.

Käytännössä Hämeenkadulla olisi siis kaksi kaksikaistaista ajorataa, joista toinen kumipyöräliikenteelle ja toinen raitiotielle. Nämä olisi fyysisesti erotettu toisistaan niin järeällä esteellä, että esim. bussit eivät pääsisi kurvaamaan siitä välittämättä edellä ajavan ohi.

Kieltämättä jäljelle jäävä kumipyöräliikenteen kaksikaistainen ajorata olisi melko kapea muttei sen kapeampi kuin esim. nykyinen Kauppakatu. Liikenteen järjestämiseen olisi useita vaihtoehtoja:

1) Tehdään siitä bussikatu ja kielletään henkilöautoliikenne. Ohittaminen ei onnistu muuta kuin Keskustorin kohdalla, mutta eihän siihen periaatteessa ole tarvettakaan. Sitäpaitsi bussiliikenteen määrä vähenisi tietenkin rajusti ratikan ansiosta.

2) Tehdään siitä henkilöautoliikenteelle tavallinen katu ja kielletään bussilla ajo.

3) Tehdään siitä tavallinen sekaliikennekatu. Bussit (joiden määrä siis on paljon vähäisempi) puikkelehtivat seassa sen minkä pystyvät.

4) Jos välttämättä halutaan useampi kaista samaan suuntaan, niin tehdään vaikka Hämeenkadusta yksisuuntainen mutta kaksikaistainen väylä itään päin ja vastaavasti Satakunnankadusta yksisuuntainen mutta kaksikaistainen länteen päin. Tai päinvastoin. Tai jotenkin muuten yhdistellen. Kyllähän vaihtoehtoja riittää.

Mutta se tärkeä suunnitteluperiaate on, että raideliikenteelle pitää antaa absoluuttinen prioriteetti eikä mikään (lukuunottamatta mahdollisesti valoristeyksissä risteävää liikennettä sekä katua ylittäviä jalankulkijoita) saa tulla sen väylälle hetkellisestikään.

----------


## Jykke

> Kun kerran se parkkiluola on nyt kuitenkin tarkoitus rakentaa, niin eikö olisi järkevää sijoittaa pikaratikka samaan luolaan ? 
> http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Paikalli...i-on-nyt-tuote


 Ei ole. Perustelut onkin kerrottu jo. 




> Kyllä se pikaratikka sen verran liikkeille asiakkaita toisi kuin yksityisautotkin...


 Tämä lause on täysin totta. Ja siihen ei tarvita edes mitään maanalaista rakentamista.




> Oma näkemykseni on, että raitiotien väylä (2 vierekkäistä kaistaa) tulee olla joko Hämeenkadun nykyisen ajoradan pohjois- tai etelälaidalla (kannattaisi tarkemmin selvittää kumpi toimisi paremmin), mutta ei missään nimessä keskellä tai laidoilla.


 Itselläkin on käynyt joskus vastaava  idea mielessä. 

Mutta itse näen melko isona ongelmana juuri nimenomaan bussiväylän kapenemisen. Toki henkilöautoilun kieltäminen helpottaisi  tilannetta, mutta silti tuollaisessa ratkaisussa pysäkkien sijoitus (jos kadun liikenne olisi molempiin suuntiin) aiheuttaisi ongelmia juuri bussien ohittelussa, jota pitää harrastaa myös Hämpin ääripäissä. Tästä syystä syntyisi pitkiäkin jonoja busseille, kun eri pysäkeillä pysähtyvät joutuisivat käytännössä pysäyttämään myös muiden bussien matkan, joilla pysäkki on pitkällä edessä päin. Myös pysäkkien sijoittaminen ahtaaseen tilaan kadun molemmissa päissä olisi hankalaa, jos bussit eivät saisi kulkea yhtään raitiovaunujen kaistalla.




> Sitäpaitsi bussiliikenteen määrä vähenisi tietenkin rajusti ratikan ansiosta.


 Järkevällä suunnittelullahan TASE:en ratkka saisi vuoteen 2025 mennessä korvattua ainakin linjat 23, 30, 39 ja linjasta 16 ainakin puolet, mutta toisaalta vastapainoksi Vuorekseen on tulossa uusia bussilinjoja, joten vähän plusmiinus nolla tilanne. Tietysti tulevaisuudessa kun raitiovaunujen verkko alkaa tosissaan kasvamaan, niin samalla päästään varmasti bussiliikennettä korvaamaan raideliikenteellä ainakin isoilta asuinalueilta ja siihen myös pitäisi pyrkiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta itse näen melko isona ongelmana juuri nimenomaan bussiväylän kapenemisen. Toki henkilöautoilun kieltäminen helpottaisi  tilannetta, mutta silti tuollaisessa ratkaisussa pysäkkien sijoitus (jos kadun liikenne olisi molempiin suuntiin) aiheuttaisi ongelmia juuri bussien ohittelussa, jota pitää harrastaa myös Hämpin ääripäissä. Tästä syystä syntyisi pitkiäkin jonoja busseille, kun eri pysäkeillä pysähtyvät joutuisivat käytännössä pysäyttämään myös muiden bussien matkan, joilla pysäkki on pitkällä edessä päin. Myös pysäkkien sijoittaminen ahtaaseen tilaan kadun molemmissa päissä olisi hankalaa, jos bussit eivät saisi kulkea yhtään raitiovaunujen kaistalla.


Tämä nyt tietysti on vain oma mielipiteeni, mutta minusta bussien ohittelu on matkustajan kannalta vihoviimeinen asia, josta pitäisi päästä eroon. Kuinka monta kertaa on käynyt niin, että kun huomaa että takana ajaa bussi johon pitäisi vaihtaa, niin se mokoma pyyhältääkin tuhatta ja sataa ohi juuri kun itse hyppää ensimmäisestä bussista kadulle vaihtaakseen? Se että bussit ohittelevat toisiaan vain sotkee Hämeenkadun liikennöintiä ja aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita.

Tietenkin peräkkäin ajo kuin köyhän talon porsaat on hieman hitaampaa, mutta oikealla pysäkki- ja aikataulusuunnittelulla (siis mm. niin ettei synny pullonkauloja juuri tietyillä kellonlyömillä) väylän kapasiteetin pitäisi riittää vähentyneelle bussimäärälle. Vastaavassa tilanteessa raitiotiellä ei ohitella ja silti sen välityskapasiteetti tiedetään varsin suureksi. Tietenkään bussilla liikennöinti ei ole aivan yhtä täsmällistä kuin raitiotiellä, mutta eiköhän sitä voisi yrittää lähestyä pakottamalla bussit samanlaiseen "putkeen" ilman ohitusmahdollisuutta? Sitäpaitsi miksi bussien aikataulupisteen täytyy sijaita juuri Hämeenkadulla? Eiköhän tärkeämpää olisi tarkasti aikataulun mukainen liikennöinti eikä useamman minuutin pysähdys Keskustorin lähimailla?




> Järkevällä suunnittelullahan TASE:en ratkka saisi vuoteen 2025 mennessä korvattua ainakin linjat 23, 30, 39 ja linjasta 16 ainakin puolet, mutta toisaalta vastapainoksi Vuorekseen on tulossa uusia bussilinjoja, joten vähän plusmiinus nolla tilanne.


Itse asiassa varsin leveällä Hämeensillalla saattaisi olla hieman enemmän tilaa bussiliikennöinnille kuin muualla Hämeenkadulla. Varmaan joku liikenneinsinööri osaisi hahmotella, millä tavoin tila kannattaisi käyttää parhaiten. Tämähän toimisi hienosti, jos Hämeenkatu muuten jäisi ratikan käyttöön, mutta etelän uusien kaupunginosien linjat saapuisivat Keskustorin bussiterminaaliin Hatanpään valtatien ja Hämeensillan kautta ja palaisivat samaa reittiä takaisin kuormittamatta muita kadun osia.




> Tietysti tulevaisuudessa kun raitiovaunujen verkko alkaa tosissaan kasvamaan, niin samalla päästään varmasti bussiliikennettä korvaamaan raideliikenteellä ainakin isoilta asuinalueilta ja siihen myös pitäisi pyrkiä.


Juuri näin. Näkisin että TASE:en raitiotie on lähtösysäys sille, että kaikki volyymiltään riittävät bussilinjat korvataan raitioteillä, vaikkei kai tätä pitäisi uskaltaa sanoa tässä vaiheessa, jotteivät päättäjät pelästy isoja investointeja.

Muuten... Olisipa mielenkiintoista kuulla, millä tavoin koko Tampereen joukkoliikenne (tai mahdollisimman suuri osa siitä) saataisiin vapaaksi hiilidioksidipäästöistä (sanoisin muuten "hiilineutraaliksi" ellei joku valopää keksisi ehdottaa puiden istuttamista bussien päästöjen kompensoimiseksi, jolloin voidaan väittää että mitään oikeita muutoksia ei tarvitsekaan tehdä). Voi olla että tähän kysymykseen täytyy jollakin aikavälillä vastata, ja jos siihen suuntaan lähdetään etenemään jo nyt, muutoksesta tulee helpompi. Sama juttu suhteessa öljyyn: miten päästään irti öljyriippuvuudesta koko (tai lähes koko) Tampereen joukkoliikenteessä?

Oma reseptini olisi laaja raitiotieverkko sekä mahdollisesti seudullinen lähijuna. Mutta tämä jättää vielä paljon nykyisiä bussilinjoja joiden kysyntä ei nykyisellään riitä raitiotien rakentamiseen. Osittain voitaisiin tietysti hyväksyä hieman pidempi kävelymatka raitiotien pysäkille kuin bussipysäkille, varsinkin kun vuoroväli olisi tiheä ja odotusaika jäisi lyhyeksi. Mutta entäpä ne bussilinjat joista ei voida käytännössä luopua?

Maakaasubussit tietysti on keksitty, mutta siinä riippuvuus siirtyisi vain yhdestä fossiilisesta polttoaineesta toiseen. Trollikat ovat toinen vaihtoehto, mutta siinä täytyy kuitenkin rakentaa ajojohdot ja niiden sähkönsyöttö, mistä tulee aika suuret kustannukset, ei tosin aivan raitiotien tasoiset. Lisähaittana kaikki trollikoiden tunnetut haittapuolet. Akkubussi voisi olla vaihtoehto, kunhan akku- ja pikalatausteknologiaa vielä vähän kehitetään. Mutta onko muita vaihtoehtoja? Muistaakseni Antero mainitsi joskus aikoja sitten sellaisenkin kummallisuuden kuin gyrobussi (?). Ajatuksia tästä?

----------


## Jykke

> Tietenkin peräkkäin ajo kuin köyhän talon porsaat on hieman hitaampaa, mutta oikealla pysäkki- ja aikataulusuunnittelulla (siis mm. niin ettei synny pullonkauloja juuri tietyillä kellonlyömillä) väylän kapasiteetin pitäisi riittää vähentyneelle bussimäärälle.


 Hmm... Voisihan tämä varmaan onnistuakkin, jos busseille on tarjolla myös riittävät etuudet. Varsinkin siinä vaiheessa kun ratikkalinjoilla saataisiin suurempi määrä bussilinjoja korvattua. Mutta edelleen näkisin yhtenä ongelmana pysäkkien sijoittelun Hämeenkadun molemmissa päissä.




> Muuten... Olisipa mielenkiintoista kuulla, millä tavoin koko Tampereen joukkoliikenne (tai mahdollisimman suuri osa siitä) saataisiin vapaaksi hiilidioksidipäästöistä .


Oma reseptini taasen olisi seudullinen duoraitiovaunujen verkosto, bussien runkolinjojen (joita ei voisi ratikalla korvata) muuttaminen johdinautolinjoiksi, sekä muuhun bussiliikenteeseen hybridibusseja tavallisten dieselbussien kanssa. Lisäksi yhtenä maininnan arvoisena parannuksena uusi kaukoliikenteen rautatieasema Lielahteen palvelemaan läntistä Tamperetta.  




> Maakaasubussit tietysti on keksitty, mutta siinä riippuvuus siirtyisi vain yhdestä fossiilisesta polttoaineesta toiseen.


Maakaasubusseilla voi olla myös ongelmana se miten ne mahtuisivat asematunnelista. Tietysti säiliöiden pienempi koko ratkaisisi asian, mutta silloin myös jouduttaisiin tinkimään säiliöiden tilavuudesta.




> Trollikat ovat toinen vaihtoehto, mutta siinä täytyy kuitenkin rakentaa ajojohdot ja niiden sähkönsyöttö, mistä tulee aika suuret kustannukset, ei tosin aivan raitiotien tasoiset. Lisähaittana kaikki trollikoiden tunnetut haittapuolet.


 Toisaalta johdinautoillahan käytännössä pitäisi olla myös alhaisemmat ajokustannukset kuin dieselbusseilla ja ympäristöystävällisyydessähän johdinautot ovat huippuluokkaa. Ja onhan Tampereella johdinautoille jo pylväitä ja koukkuja valmiinakin.  :Wink: 

En nyt tiedä mitä tarkkoja haittoja tässä tarkoitat, mutta vastataan nyt ehkä kolmeen yleisimpään, joita kuulee johdinautoista: 

*Johdiautolla ei voi ohittaa toista.*  Ei helposti voikkaan, mutta jos liikenne on oikein rytmitetty niin ei ole tarvettakaan. 
*Johdinauton matka katkeaa, jos sen tiellä on ohittamaton este, tai sarvet lähtevät langoista irti.* Nykysin johdinautoissa on hyvät akut, joilla voidaan ohittaa ongelmakohdat. Esim. Solariksen sivuilla sanotaan, että heidän johdinautoillaan pääsee matkustamaan 10 kilometriä akuilla. Tämä mahdollistaa myös varikolle ajon ilman ajolankoja. 
*Johdinauton ajolangat rumentavat katukuvaa.* Mielipidekysymys, mutta eivät ne omasta mielestä rumenna mitään, kun ottaa vielä huomioon, että Hämeenkadulla on ollut vuosina1948-1976 kyseiset johdot. Jos välttämättä halutaan katukuva säilyttää entisellään, niin silloin voidaan ajaa sarvet alhaalla, rumentamatta katukuvaa. 




> Muistaakseni Antero mainitsi joskus aikoja sitten sellaisenkin kummallisuuden kuin gyrobussi (?). Ajatuksia tästä?


Gyrobussi on bussi joka toimii vauhtipyörän avulla. Lisätietoja löytyy wikipediasta.

----------


## Ertsu

Joku TKL:n edustaja puhui jossain kokouksessa noista johdinautoista, että hyvin usein kävi niin, että sarvet jumittuivat siinä Hämeenkadun ja Hatanpään Valtatien vaihteessa, jolloin johtimet tulivat alas. Silloin tuli kiire laittaa vara-autot liikenteeseen ja lähettää sähkömiehet paikalle korjaamaan johtimia. Itse en nähnyt kyseisenlaista tapahtumaa koskaan, mutta TKL:n edustajan mukaan se ei ollut yksi eikä kaksi kertaa, vaan hyvin usein.

----------


## kouvo

Ratikan kiskot pitäisi Hämeenkadulla sijoittaa keskikaistoille ja kyseisellä väylällä pysäkit pitäisi toteuttaa keskilaituriratkaisuna. 

Ainakaan alkuvaiheessa en lähtisi täysin kieltämään yksityisautoilua Hämeenkadulla. Sen sijaan olisi syytä toteuttaa muutoksia, jotka hankaloittavat yksityisautoilua kyseisellä kadulla ja tätä kautta ohjaavat henkilöautot muille reiteille. Ainakin seuraavat keinot tulisi ottaa käyttöön: joukkoliikenne-etuudet, parkkipaikat pois Hämpin varrelta ja kääntymiskielto vasemmalle sekä Hämeenkadulta, että risteäviltä poikkikaduilta.

Hämeenkadun reunimmaiset kaistat jäisivät edelleen pääasiassa bussiliikenteen käyttöön. Ratkaisu että keskikaistat eristettäisiin täydellisesti reunimmaisista kaistoista ainoastaan ratikkaliikenteelle ei kuitenkaan toimi. Henkilöautoille ehdoton kielto käyttää keskikaistoja, mutta bussien on tarvittaessa voitava käyttää myös keskikaistoja mm. tässä ketjussa jo aiemmin esiin nostetun ohitustarpeen vuoksi. Samasta syystä ei Hämeenkadulla toimisi myöskään ratkaisu, jossa ratikkaliikenne olisi kokonaan toisella puolella katua ja muu liikenne vastakkaisella puolella.

Ratikasta huolimatta bussiliikenne tulee seudulla, kaupungissa ja Hämpilläkin olemaan jatkossakin pitkälle tulevaisuuteen merkittävin joukkoliikennemuoto, joten sen toimintaedellytyksiä ei missään tapauksessa ole syytä heikentää.

Loppupeleissähän ratikan liikennöintiongelmat ydinkeskustan alueella kulminoituvat aika pienelle alueelle - Hämeenkadun itäpäähän. Keskustorilta länteen ratikalla posotetaan autoista vapautettua Kauppakatua.

----------


## kouvo

> Maakaasubusseilla voi olla myös ongelmana se miten ne mahtuisivat asematunnelista.


Asematunneli olisi muutenkin syytä rouhia korkeammaksi. Ratikka kannattaa ehdottomasti laittaa kulkemaan sitä kautta, eikä kierrättää sitä lenkin kautta. Vaikka lenkin varrelle nyt osuukin muutamia tärkeitä työpaikka- ja opiskelualueita, niin kierrättämällä ratikka niiden kautta menetetään sen pikaisuudesta huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä minkään näköisillä Hämeenkadun erikoisratkaisuilla voidaan ikinä saavuttaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Asematunneli olisi muutenkin syytä rouhia korkeammaksi. Ratikka kannattaa ehdottomasti laittaa kulkemaan sitä kautta, eikä kierrättää sitä lenkin kautta. Vaikka lenkin varrelle nyt osuukin muutamia tärkeitä työpaikka- ja opiskelualueita, niin kierrättämällä ratikka niiden kautta menetetään sen pikaisuudesta huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä minkään näköisillä Hämeenkadun erikoisratkaisuilla voidaan ikinä saavuttaa.


Kyllä ratikka Asematunneliin mahtuu. Mahtuu sinne johdinautokin. Assan tunnelia ei tietääkseni ole madallettu sen jälkeen, kun johdinautoliikenne lopetettiin.

----------


## Jykke

> Kyllä ratikka Asematunneliin mahtuu.


 Ei kuulemma ilman suuria muutostöitä mahdu. Sikäli itseäkin hiukan ihmetyttää, sillä kyllähän virroitinkin taipuu käytännössä ratikan kattoon asti kiinni.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei kuulemma ilman suuria muutostöitä mahdu. Sikäli itseäkin hiukan ihmetyttää, sillä kyllähän virroitinkin taipuu käytännössä ratikan kattoon asti kiinni.


Kertoisitko vielä, miksi johdinauto mahtuu, mutta ratikka ei ? Onko ratikka korkeampi johdinautoa ?

Mutta jos näin on, niin sitä suuremmalla syyllä ratikka pitäisi saada kulkemaan omassa tunnelissaan.
Nyt, kun tuo Hämpin Parkki tulee, niin mitään eri tunnelia ei ratikkaa varten erikseen tarvita, vaan se pitäisi saada mahtumaan samaan tunneliin.

Hämpin Parkki louhitaan joka tapauksessa peruskallioon 30 m:n syvyyteen, niin sen pituudella ei ole mitään rajoituksia. Se voisi ulottua ihan hyvin Tuulensuusta R-asemalle ja siellä voisi kulkea alkuun ihan omakin ratikkansa, jota voisi jatkaa myöhemmin molempiin suuntiin.

http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Paikalli...i-on-nyt-tuote

Tuosta kun saisi vielä kartan. Minkälainen tunneli ? Mistä mihin ?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Loppupeleissähän ratikan liikennöintiongelmat ydinkeskustan alueella kulminoituvat aika pienelle alueelle - Hämeenkadun itäpäähän. Keskustorilta länteen ratikalla posotetaan autoista vapautettua Kauppakatua.


Siis jos posotetaan. Minusta Kauppakatu ei olisi yhtä hyvä ratkaisu kuin linjata raitiotie Hämeenkadun päästä päähän ja tehdä siitä todellinen joukkoliikenne- ja kävelykatu. Uskoisin että TASE-suunnitelmatkin vielä tarvittaessa elävät, kunhan nyt periaatepäätös saataisiin tehtyä. Kauppakadun käyttö on kompromissi, jossa on yritetty olla tekemättä muutoksia Hämeenkadulla, kun on ilmeisesti pelätty että niiden muutosten varjolla koko suunnitelma jälleen kerran tyrmätään totaalisesti.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä nyt tietysti on vain oma mielipiteeni, mutta minusta bussien ohittelu on matkustajan kannalta vihoviimeinen asia, josta pitäisi päästä eroon. Kuinka monta kertaa on käynyt niin, että kun huomaa että takana ajaa bussi johon pitäisi vaihtaa, niin se mokoma pyyhältääkin tuhatta ja sataa ohi juuri kun itse hyppää ensimmäisestä bussista kadulle vaihtaakseen? Se että bussit ohittelevat toisiaan vain sotkee Hämeenkadun liikennöintiä ja aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita.


Harvinaisen tuttu ongelma, mutta toisaalta jos bussit viettävät 15-30 sekuntia pysäkillä, esimerkiksi Stockmannia vastapäätä olevalla idän suunnan pysäkillä ja takana odottaa Rautatieaseman edustan pysäkille menossa oleva bussi, ei hommassa ole järkeä. Pitää siis sumplia jotenkin niin, että jonotusongelmaa ei pääse syntymään. Miten tämä käytännössä tapahtuu, jätän liikenneinsinöörien mietittäväksi.  :Smile: 




> Itse asiassa varsin leveällä Hämeensillalla saattaisi olla hieman enemmän tilaa bussiliikennöinnille kuin muualla Hämeenkadulla. Varmaan joku liikenneinsinööri osaisi hahmotella, millä tavoin tila kannattaisi käyttää parhaiten. Tämähän toimisi hienosti, jos Hämeenkatu muuten jäisi ratikan käyttöön, mutta etelän uusien kaupunginosien linjat saapuisivat Keskustorin bussiterminaaliin Hatanpään valtatien ja Hämeensillan kautta ja palaisivat samaa reittiä takaisin kuormittamatta muita kadun osia.


Tähän ei välttämättä tarvita liikenneinsinöörin pätevyyttä. Tässä linkissä oma ehdotukseni aiheesta. Hämeensillan eteläisin kaista olisi kuten nykyäänkin Hatanpään valtatielle kääntyvien bussien kaista. Seuraava kaista olisi Hämeenkatua itäänpäin jatkavien bussien kaista. Keskimmäinen kaista olisi länteenpäin suuntautuvaa liikennettä varten riippumatta siitä, tuleeko liikenne Hatanpään valtatieltä vai Hämeenkadulta. Kaksi pohjoisinta kaistaa varattaisiin raitioliikenteelle.

Koskipuistossa raitiotie jakaisi idän suunnan pysäkkinsä tilankäyttösyistä Hämeenkatua länteen kulkevien bussien kanssa.





> Olisipa mielenkiintoista kuulla, millä tavoin koko Tampereen joukkoliikenne (tai mahdollisimman suuri osa siitä) saataisiin vapaaksi hiilidioksidipäästöistä [...] Sama juttu suhteessa öljyyn: miten päästään irti öljyriippuvuudesta koko (tai lähes koko) Tampereen joukkoliikenteessä?


Tuulivoimaa ja Tammerkoskea hyödyntävän raideliikenteen ja johdinautojen lisäksi biokaasubussit (eivät vapauta kokonaan hiilidioksidipäästöistä) ja vetybussit voisivat tulla kyseeseen. Tosin vety on, kuten täälläkin on todettu, vain yksi keino varastoida sähköä.




> vastataan nyt ehkä kolmeen yleisimpään, joita kuulee johdinautoista: 
> 
> *Johdiautolla ei voi ohittaa toista.*  Ei helposti voikkaan, mutta jos liikenne on oikein rytmitetty niin ei ole tarvettakaan. 
> *Johdinauton matka katkeaa, jos sen tiellä on ohittamaton este, tai sarvet lähtevät langoista irti.* Nykysin johdinautoissa on hyvät akut, joilla voidaan ohittaa ongelmakohdat. Esim. Solariksen sivuilla sanotaan, että heidän johdinautoillaan pääsee matkustamaan 10 kilometriä akuilla. Tämä mahdollistaa myös varikolle ajon ilman ajolankoja. 
> *Johdinauton ajolangat rumentavat katukuvaa.* Mielipidekysymys, mutta eivät ne omasta mielestä rumenna mitään, kun ottaa vielä huomioon, että Hämeenkadulla on ollut vuosina1948-1976 kyseiset johdot. Jos välttämättä halutaan katukuva säilyttää entisellään, niin silloin voidaan ajaa sarvet alhaalla, rumentamatta katukuvaa.


Täydennän vastauksiasi väittämiin:

Jos bussien kulku Hämeenkadulla raitiotielle kielletään/estetään, ei johdinautolla ole tällöin tavalliseen bussiin verrattuna minkäänlaista händicäppiä, kun toistensa ohittaminen on kaikille busseille yhtä mahdotonta.

Akun varavirtalähteenä soisi myös raitiovaunuille; virtakatkoksen aikana ei ole kellään kivaa, jos 45-metrinen ratikka on jumiutunut esimerkiksi Rautatienkadun ja Hämeenkadun risteykseen. Miksei myös lähijunille, jos vaikka Oriveden lähijunassa olisi akku, jolla voisi ajella keskustaseisakkeelle, niin sähköistystä ei tarvitsisi rakentaa.

Rollikkapiuhoista tuskin on yhtään enempää haittaa kuin raitiovaunujenkaan ajojohdoista: sitä paitsi rollikkalangat olisi kaupunkikuvan palautus 1948-76 vallinneeseen tilanteeseen. Pitää varmaan soittaa Esko Bergille (Tampellan ja PMK:n kylttien sekä Tampereen vanhan vaakunan palauttamisesta aloitteen tehnyt kokoomuslainen veteraanivaltuutettu)...  :Wink: 




> Joku TKL:n edustaja puhui jossain kokouksessa noista johdinautoista, että hyvin usein kävi niin, että sarvet jumittuivat siinä Hämeenkadun ja Hatanpään Valtatien vaihteessa, jolloin johtimet tulivat alas.


Voisi kuvitella, että tekniikka on vuosikymmenten aikana kehittynyt, ettei näin enää kävisi.

----------


## deepthroat

Juupa juu, eli kertokaapas nyt viisaammat viherpiipertäjät mitä jää käteen, kun Tampereelle on todellakin väkisin runnottu sähkökäyttöinen ns. pikaraitiotie? Montako kymmentä EEV- normin mukaista kumipyörä Linja-autoa sillä rahalla saataisiin kaupungin kaduille joustavaan liikenteeseen, ilman kiskojen tuomia rajoituksia? Montako turve tai kivihiilivoimalaa tarvittaisiin käymään, että pikaraitiotien sähkönkulutus katettaisiin koko kaupungin alueella ? Montako lisäraidetta tarvittaisin Tampereen kaupunkiseudulle, että pikaraitiotie voisi kulkea esteettä? Mistä saataisiin rahoitus rataverkon laajennuksiin, Koukkuniemestä vai mistä ? Mitä sitten jos ja kun raiteilla sattuu häiriö ja matkustajat pitäisi kuljettaa kumipyörillä, eikä esim TKL:llä ole tarvittavaa kalustoa ? Kuka kuljettaa ja mihin hintaan ?TietenkinTampereen vihreille on jäänyt rantaväylän tunnelista niin paljon kynnysrahoja...

----------


## Jykke

> Kertoisitko vielä, miksi johdinauto mahtuu, mutta ratikka ei ? Onko ratikka korkeampi johdinautoa ?


 Tieto on peräisin Ultrixin esittämästä kyselystä kansalaiskioskista. Tarkemmin  tilannetta ei selostettu kuin: raitiovaunut eivät mahdu ilman suuria muutostöitä.  Kyseinen kysely.




> Mutta jos näin on, niin sitä suuremmalla syyllä ratikka pitäisi saada kulkemaan omassa tunnelissaan.


 Kumpikohan maksaa enemmän? Asematunnelin korotus vai kokonaan uusi tunneli. Sitä paitsi nykyinen kiertelevä  reittikään ei ole huono vaihtoehto, sillä sen varrelle on onnistuttu sikäli samaan tehokkaasti monta tärkeää oukkoliikenteen kohdetta (esim: rautatieasema, yliopisto, Tays, jäähalli). Itse toki linjaisin myös raitiovaunun kulkemaan asematunnelista. Ja sehän voi olla mahdollista sitten myöhemin tulevaisuudessa, kun uusia ratikkalinjoja rakennetaan. 




> Nyt, kun tuo Hämpin Parkki tulee, niin mitään eri tunnelia ei ratikkaa varten erikseen tarvita, vaan se pitäisi saada mahtumaan samaan tunneliin.


 Vaikka P-Hämpistä varattaisiin tila ratikkaa varten niin sillä onedelleen samat maanalaisen kulkuneuvon ongelmat. Ja nyt varsinkin kun syvyys on jo kasvanut 30 metriin. 




> Hämpin Parkki louhitaan joka tapauksessa peruskallioon 30 m:n syvyyteen, niin sen pituudella ei ole mitään rajoituksia. Se voisi ulottua ihan hyvin Tuulensuusta R-asemalle ja siellä voisi kulkea alkuun ihan omakin ratikkansa, jota voisi jatkaa myöhemmin molempiin suuntiin.


 Elikkä siis tämä ratkaisu liikenteeseen olisi että tule henkilöautolla keskustan maanalaiseen parkkihalliin, joka on niin iso että se vaatii oman joukkoliikenteensä, että pääsee matkustamaan parkkihallin sisällä? Eiköhän mielummin samalla rahalla jatkaisi sen ratikan asuinalueille asti, niin muutkin kuin autoilijat pääsisivät siitä hyötymään.

----------


## kouvo

> Minusta Kauppakatu ei olisi yhtä hyvä ratkaisu kuin linjata raitiotie Hämeenkadun päästä päähän ja tehdä siitä todellinen joukkoliikenne- ja kävelykatu.


Kauppakatuhan olisi mitä mainioin raitio-kävelykatu. Ei Hämpin raitioliikennekäyttö nimenomaan keskustorilta länteenpäin mentäessä saa olla mikään itsetarkoitus. Pysäkithän sijaitsisivat molemmissa linjausvaihtoehdoissa jokatapauksessa suurinpiirtein samoilla hehtaareilla.

----------


## Jykke

> Juupa juu, eli kertokaapas nyt viisaammat viherpiipertäjät mitä jää käteen, kun Tampereelle on todellakin väkisin runnottu sähkökäyttöinen ns. pikaraitiotie?


 Sillä saadaan tehokas runkolinjojen kuljetusmuoto, joka on tiheällä vuorovälillä halvempi liikennöidä kuin bussit, ympäristöystävällinen, suremman kapasiteetin omaava, houkuttelevampi, matkustusmukava kulkuneuvo, joka oikeastaan toisin kuin bussit pystyy oikeasti kulkemaan käytännössä missä vaan: kadulla, omalla kaistallaan, kävelykaduilla ja aukioilla, sekä rautateillä. 




> Montako turve tai kivihiilivoimalaa tarvittaisiin käymään, että pikaraitiotien sähkönkulutus katettaisiin koko kaupungin alueella ?


 Oli ratikkaa tai ei, niin kivihiilivoimalat pyörivät joka tapauksessa. Sen sijaan ratikka ja johdinautot vaikuttaisivat itse Tampereen päästöihin vähentävästi. 




> Montako lisäraidetta tarvittaisin Tampereen kaupunkiseudulle, että pikaraitiotie voisi kulkea esteettä?


 Nykyiselle pikaratikallehan ei suunnitella lisäraiteita, vaan lähijunille. Lisäraiteita tarvittaisiin Nokialta Lielahteen yksi kappale, sekä Sääksjärveltä kolmannen raiteen jatkamista Lempäälään. 




> Mitä sitten jos ja kun raiteilla sattuu häiriö ja matkustajat pitäisi kuljettaa kumipyörillä, eikä esim TKL:llä ole tarvittavaa kalustoa ?


 Tämä on aika outo ja yleinen luulo, että TKL luopuisi ratikan jälkeen bussikalustostaan. Missä ihmeessä  sellaista on väitetty, kun se tuntuu olevan monille niin suuri pelko?

----------


## Ertsu

> Elikkä siis tämä ratkaisu liikenteeseen olisi että tule henkilöautolla keskustan maanalaiseen parkkihalliin, joka on niin iso että se vaatii oman joukkoliikenteensä, että pääsee matkustamaan parkkihallin sisällä? Eiköhän mielummin samalla rahalla jatkaisi sen ratikan asuinalueille asti, niin muutkin kuin autoilijat pääsisivät siitä hyötymään.


Ei ratikkakiskojen jatkaminen tunnelin molemmista päistä mikään ongelma ole. Pääasia on, että keskustan voi ohittaa tunnelissa tai poiketa halutessaan keskustan liikkeissä samoilla hisseillä ja liukuportailla, millä autoilijatkin. Veronmaksajienkaan ei tarvitse olla huolissaan veroeurojen käytöstä, kun P-Talo kustantaa tunnelin.

Noh. Kuluttajien maksettavaksi sekin tietysti tulee loppupeleissä.

----------


## ultrix

> Ainakaan alkuvaiheessa en lähtisi täysin kieltämään yksityisautoilua Hämeenkadulla. Sen sijaan olisi syytä toteuttaa muutoksia, jotka hankaloittavat yksityisautoilua kyseisellä kadulla ja tätä kautta ohjaavat henkilöautot muille reiteille. Ainakin seuraavat keinot tulisi ottaa käyttöön: joukkoliikenne-etuudet, parkkipaikat pois Hämpin varrelta ja kääntymiskielto vasemmalle sekä Hämeenkadulta, että risteäviltä poikkikaduilta.


Valtuustossa alkaa olla yleinen mielipide sen kannalla, että P-Hämpin valmistuttua voidaan henkilöautot poistaa Hämeenkadulta - ainakin sen itäosasta. Länsipäässä henkilöautot voivat olla vaikka ns. Kunkun parkin valmistumiseen asti, eivätkä autot häiritse Kauppakatua kulkevaa ratikkaa juurikaan.




> Hämeenkadun reunimmaiset kaistat jäisivät edelleen pääasiassa bussiliikenteen käyttöön. Ratkaisu että keskikaistat eristettäisiin täydellisesti reunimmaisista kaistoista ainoastaan ratikkaliikenteelle ei kuitenkaan toimi. Henkilöautoille ehdoton kielto käyttää keskikaistoja, mutta bussien on tarvittaessa voitava käyttää myös keskikaistoja mm. tässä ketjussa jo aiemmin esiin nostetun ohitustarpeen vuoksi. Samasta syystä ei Hämeenkadulla toimisi myöskään ratkaisu, jossa ratikkaliikenne olisi kokonaan toisella puolella katua ja muu liikenne vastakkaisella puolella.


Koska idea kuulosti aika hyvältä, haluaisin kuitenkin, että molemmat vaihtoehdot selvitetään kunnolla. Stockan-Rautatieaseman pysäkki on pullonkaula, mutta ei välttämättä ylitsepääsemätön sellainen.




> Asematunneli olisi muutenkin syytä rouhia korkeammaksi. Ratikka kannattaa ehdottomasti laittaa kulkemaan sitä kautta, eikä kierrättää sitä lenkin kautta. Vaikka lenkin varrelle nyt osuukin muutamia tärkeitä työpaikka- ja opiskelualueita, niin kierrättämällä ratikka niiden kautta menetetään sen pikaisuudesta huomattavasti enemmän kuin mitä minkään näköisillä Hämeenkadun erikoisratkaisuilla voidaan ikinä saavuttaa.


Ei välttämättä. Kokonaismatka-aikojen keskiarvo saattaa olla Yliopiston kautta kiertäen jopa pienempi kuin suoraan Itsenäisyydenkadun-Teiskontien kautta. Joka tapauksessa matka-aika kiertorataa pitkin on korkeintaan muutamia minuutteja, todennäköisesti 2-3 minuuttia pidempi. Samalla saadaan TAYSin matkustajien näkökulmasta kaksi rinnakkaista joukkoliikenteen laatukäytävää: Itsenäisyydenkatu-Teiskontie ja Kalevantie-Kaupinkatu-Teiskontie.




> Minusta Kauppakatu ei olisi yhtä hyvä ratkaisu kuin linjata raitiotie Hämeenkadun päästä päähän ja tehdä siitä todellinen joukkoliikenne- ja kävelykatu.


Miksi ei? Kauppakatuhan olisi mitä parhain raitiokävelykatu! Katua voidaan raitiotien myötä jopa hieman kaventaa ja samalla leventää jalkakäytäviä. Voidaan jopa poistaa rotvallit kokonaan ja jättää vain erilaisella kivetyksellä merkityksi raitiotien ulottuma. Samalla Hämpin länsipään bussiliikenne nopeutuu, tai autoliikenne voidaan jättää tilapäisesti sallituksi raitiotiestä huolimatta.




> Juupa juu, eli kertokaapas nyt viisaammat viherpiipertäjät mitä jää käteen, kun Tampereelle on todellakin väkisin runnottu sähkökäyttöinen ns. pikaraitiotie? Montako kymmentä EEV- normin mukaista kumipyörä Linja-autoa sillä rahalla saataisiin kaupungin kaduille joustavaan liikenteeseen, ilman kiskojen tuomia rajoituksia? Montako turve tai kivihiilivoimalaa tarvittaisiin käymään, että pikaraitiotien sähkönkulutus katettaisiin koko kaupungin alueella ? Montako lisäraidetta tarvittaisin Tampereen kaupunkiseudulle, että pikaraitiotie voisi kulkea esteettä? Mistä saataisiin rahoitus rataverkon laajennuksiin, Koukkuniemestä vai mistä ? Mitä sitten jos ja kun raiteilla sattuu häiriö ja matkustajat pitäisi kuljettaa kumipyörillä, eikä esim TKL:llä ole tarvittavaa kalustoa ? Kuka kuljettaa ja mihin hintaan ?TietenkinTampereen vihreille on jäänyt rantaväylän tunnelista niin paljon kynnysrahoja...


Raitiotien Lentävänniemi-Vuores kustannukset ovat 182 miljoonaa. En löytänyt äkkiseltään bussihankintojen hintaa, mutta jos ajatellaan yhden bussin maksavan 300 000 euroa, saadaan siis 606 bussia. Näihin kaikkiin tarvitaan vielä kuljettajat ja polttoaine. Koska hankinta jyvitetään raitiotiehankinnan tavoin 30 vuodelle, saadaan summalla vuosittain jopa 20 uutta bussia, joiden käyttöikä on 15 vuotta. Raitiovaunuja voidaan käyttää ainakin 30 vuotta, mutta remontoiden hyvin jopa 50 vuotta.Uusien turve- tai kivihiilivoimaloiden tarve: 0 kpl. Energiaa voidaan ostaa tuulisähköä tuottavilta sähkölaitoksilta.Lisäraiteiden tarve pikaraitiotien esteettömyydelle: kaksi kappaletta.Rataverkon rahoitus: budjettiin 10-15 miljoonan vuosittaiset lisämenot. Ne voidaan kattaa kiinteistöveron korotuksella pysäkkien ympäristössä, rakennusoikeutta myymällä, tonttien vuokralla... Sitä paitsi autoliikenteen hankkeet olisivat väistämättä kalliimmat ja menot tuntuisivat sitten myöhemmin kaupungin budjetissa terveysmomentilla. Koukkuniemeen vetoaminen tässä on pölhöpopulismia.Häiriön sattuessa ajetaan toivottavasti akkujen voimin, ja kun akut alkavat loppua, pysähdytään turvalliseen ja liikennettä estämättömään kohtaan, mahdollisuuksien mukaan pysäkille. Täältä matka jatkuu sitten niiden bussiliikennöitsijöiden kyydissä, joiden kanssa ollaan tehty poikkeusliikennesopimus. Kaikilla Tampereen seudun liikennöitsijöillä on varakalustoa poikkeustilanteita varten tai muuten vaan, eli erikseen ratikkoja varten ei varabusseja tarvita.
Mitä tarkoitat Tampereen vihreiden kynnysrahoilla, ja miten ne liittyvät tähän?




> Kauppakatuhan olisi mitä mainioin raitio-kävelykatu. Ei Hämpin raitioliikennekäyttö nimenomaan keskustorilta länteenpäin mentäessä saa olla mikään itsetarkoitus. Pysäkithän sijaitsisivat molemmissa linjausvaihtoehdoissa jokatapauksessa suurinpiirtein samoilla hehtaareilla.


Hyvin sanottu.

----------


## Walle

> Miksi ei? Kauppakatuhan olisi mitä parhain raitiokävelykatu! Katua voidaan raitiotien myötä jopa hieman kaventaa ja samalla leventää jalkakäytäviä. Voidaan jopa poistaa rotvallit kokonaan ja jättää vain erilaisella kivetyksellä merkityksi raitiotien ulottuma. Samalla Hämpin länsipään bussiliikenne nopeutuu, tai autoliikenne voidaan jättää tilapäisesti sallituksi raitiotiestä huolimatta.


Olisihan Kauppakatu tietysti hieno raitiokävelykatu, ei siitä ole epäilystäkään. Tase2025-suunnitelmien reitissä on kuitenkin muutama ongelma, joiden takia Hämeenkadun vaihtoehto olisi mielestäni nyt alkuvaiheessa parempi.

- Sorin silta on liian kaukana rautatieasemasta. Vaatisi suuria muutostöitä, jos vaihtoyhteydet haluttaisiin tehdä sujuvaksi juniin. Nämä muutostyöt olisivat nähdäkseni vielä suurempia, kuin Itsenäisyydenkadun tunnelin syventäminen.

- Viistokadun palauttaminen, vaikka vain raitiokiskojen muodossa, rikkoisi yhtenäisen jalankulkualueen Keskustorilla. Tapahtumien järjestäminen vaikeutuisi huomattavasti.

- Se vaatisi joka tapauksessa Hämeenkadun, Kalevantien ja Hatanpään valtatien nykyistä selvempää joukkoliikennepainotteisuutta sekä Kauppakadun sulkemista autoliikenteeltä kokonaan. Tämä taitaisi olla tamperelaisille liian kova pala purtavaksi. Sitä paitsi ihmiset alkavat pikku hiljaa hyväksyä sen, että Hämeenkatu muutettaisiin joukkoliikennekaduksi. Tämä kannattaa hyödyntää, eikä hankaloittaa autoilua muualla keskustassa.

----------


## jawahl

Koska mm. mediassa ilmenee Tampereen TASE2025- selvityksen käsitteissä ja mielipiteissä jatkuvia epäselvyyksiä ja selviä vääristymiä, olisi varmasti kaikkien edun ja maineen kannalta hyvä selvittää asiaa jossain tarkemmin. 

Monelle päättäjälle, kaupunkilaiselle ja toimittajalle on yhä edelleen epäselvää vuosituhannen alussa tutkitun ns. "pikaratikan" ja v. 2007 tuossa laajassa TASE2025-  selvityksessä suositellun "katuratikan" ero. 
Vaikka periaatteessa molemmat termit voivat hyvin kuvata tulevaa Tampereen ratikkaa, niin juuri Tampereen selvityksissä näiden käsitteiden kohdalla kyseessä on kuitenkin kaksi täysin eri asiaa, johtuen näiden järjestelmien selvitysten työnimistä. 

Vääristymiä lehtiuutisiin ja ihmisten mielikuviin aiheutuu mm. siinä, että esimerkiksi suuri osa kaupunginvaltuutetuista, jotka eivät kannata "pikaratikkaa", kannattavat selvityksien suosittelemaa katuratikkaa. Jos kuitenkin jutussa tai mielipidekyselyssä puhutaan "pikaratikasta" tai päinvastoin, on sekaannus valmis. 

Alla suora lainaus TASE2025:stä sivulta 66, jossa suositellaan nimenomaan katuratikkaa - ei pika-. 
Tarkka ja laaja raportti löytyy osoitteesta: www.tase2025.fi 




> *ETENEMISPOLKU JA SUOSITUS TULEVASTA JOUKKOLIIKENNEJÄRJESTELMÄSTÄ*
> 
> 4.2.2 Väylien investointikustannukset
> 
> Ensimmäisellä kaudella (2007 - 2015) aloitettavat joukkoliikennehankkeet
> 1. bussiliikenteen kehittämisinvestoinnit, 45 milj. euroa
> 2. katuraitiotie välillä Vuores  Hervanta - Amuri, 133 milj. euroa
> 3. nykyisen lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen, 15 milj. euroa (asemakustannukset)
> 
> ...


Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän väylien toteuttamisen investointikustannukset ovat vuositasolla keskimäärin alle 25 miljoonaa euroa. Hankkeet on vaiheistettu siten, että ensimmäisellä kaudella toteutetaan bussiliikenteen kehittämisinvestoinnit. Katuraitiotien toteuttaminen tulee ajankohtaiseksi vuoden 2010 jälkeen. Laajamittainen junaliikenteen kehittäminen aloitetaan toisella kaudella 2015 - 2025.

----------


## Ertsu

> Monelle päättäjälle, kaupunkilaiselle ja toimittajalle on yhä edelleen epäselvää vuosituhannen alussa tutkitun ns. "pikaratikan" ja v. 2007 tuossa laajassa TASE2025-  selvityksessä suositellun "katuratikan" ero. 
> Vaikka periaatteessa molemmat termit voivat hyvin kuvata tulevaa Tampereen ratikkaa, niin juuri Tampereen selvityksissä näiden käsitteiden kohdalla kyseessä on kuitenkin kaksi täysin eri asiaa, johtuen näiden järjestelmien selvitysten työnimistä. 
> 
> Vääristymiä lehtiuutisiin ja ihmisten mielikuviin aiheutuu mm. siinä, että esimerkiksi suuri osa kaupunginvaltuutetuista, jotka eivät kannata "pikaratikkaa", kannattavat selvityksien suosittelemaa katuratikkaa. Jos kuitenkin jutussa tai mielipidekyselyssä puhutaan "pikaratikasta" tai päinvastoin, on sekaannus valmis.


Johtunee pitkälti siitä, että kadulla kulkevaa ratikkaa ei voi ajaa pikana. Kyllä siinä jäisi joka päivä joku ratikan alle, jos ratikat ajaisivat Hämeenkadulla 60-100 km/h.

----------


## Walle

> Monelle päättäjälle, kaupunkilaiselle ja toimittajalle on yhä edelleen epäselvää vuosituhannen alussa tutkitun ns. "pikaratikan" ja v. 2007 tuossa laajassa TASE2025-  selvityksessä suositellun "katuratikan" ero.


Mielestäni on huolestuttavaa, jos valtuutettu on niin kiireinen (tai välinpitämätön), ettei ehdi lukea yhtä Tase2025-raporttia ja ottaa selvää työhönsä kuuluvista asioista.

Raitiotien ensimmäisen vaiheen hinta on 133 miljoonaa euroa. Jos valtio maksaisi 30 %, jäisi Tampereen osuudeksi noin 90 miljoonaa. Sillä rahalla ei esim. montaa kaupunkimoottoritien eritasoliittymää rakenneta (ks. http://www.tiehallinto.fi/pls/wwwedit/docs/3751.PDF). Jos Hervannan valtaväylälle tehtäisiin kolmannet kaistat, muutama uusi eritasoliittymä ja vanhojen parannus, maksaisi se paljon enemmän kuin raitiotie.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ensimmäisellä kaudella (2007 - 2015) aloitettavat joukkoliikennehankkeet
> 1. bussiliikenteen kehittämisinvestoinnit, 45 milj. euroa
> 2. katuraitiotie välillä Vuores  Hervanta - Amuri, 133 milj. euroa
> 3. nykyisen lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen, 15 milj. euroa (asemakustannukset)
> 
> Toisella kaudella (2015 - 2025) aloitettavat joukkoliikennehankkeet
> 4. katuraitiotie välillä Amuri - Lentävänniemi, 49 milj. euroa
> 5. lähijunaliikenne välillä Nokia-Lempäälä, 168 milj. euroa (sisältää asemajärjestelyjä sekä Nokian suunnan lisäraiteen)
> 
> ...


Vaikka TASE:essa on paljon hyvääkin, minusta tämä aikataulu on aivan liian hidas. Esim. Amuri-Lentävänniemi -osuus aloitettuna 2015 - 2025 aikahaarukassa (eli meikäläisellä tyylillä noin vuoden 2025 paikkeilla) ja siis valmiina joskus 2030 paikkeilla menee niin kauas tulevaisuuteen ettei tuonne asti voi enää odotella. Ja sittenkin olisi valmiina vasta yksi ratikkalinja ja vähän lähijunaliikennettä. Samaan aikaan Paasikiventien ruuhkat vain pahenevat, bensiini kallistuu, päästöt lisääntyvät jne. En myöskään ymmärrä miksi Hervanta tulee suunnitelmissa ennen länttä, missä ne todelliset ruuhkat ja liikenteelliset pullonkaulat ovat.

Minusta ensimmäinen raitiotielinja kokonaisuudessaan pitäisi saada rakenteille alkaneen valtuustokauden 2008-2012 aikana. Samoin lähijunaliikenteen ensimmäinen vaihe pitäisi saada liikennöitävään kuntoon (vaikkakaan ei välttämättä vielä lisäraiteita olisi käytössä: ne rakennettaisiin seuraavan valtuustokauden aikana). Lisäksi valtuustokauden 2008-2012 aikana pitäisi saada aikaan päätös toisesta raitiotielinjasta, jonka rakentaminen ajoittuisi seuraavalle valtuustokaudelle.

Näin vuoden 2012 syksyllä ajettaisiin lähijunalla harvalla vuorovälillä ja raitiotie olisi rakenteilla. Vuoteen 2016 mennessä ensimmäinen raitiotielinja olisi ollut jo vuoden-pari käytössä, toisen rakentaminen olisi käynnissä ja lähijunaliikenteen vuoroväli olisi tihentynyt tai juuri tihentymässä lopulliseen kuosiinsa.

Bussiliikenteen kehittämisen hoitaisin korvaamalla bussiliikennettä raideliikenteellä eli supistamalla bussiliikennöintiä, kunhan raideliikennettä ensin on tarjolla. Tuohon ei tarvittaisi kovin suuria kehittämisrahoja vaan pikemminkin siitä vapautuisi rahaa raideliikenteelle.

Pohjimmiltaan kysymys on siitä mitä hyötyä on kehittää raideliikennettä kovin verkkaiseen tahtiin. Suomessa toki aikataulut ovat aina olleet pitkiä, mutta maailmalta on esimerkkejä nimenomaan raitiotieliikenteen pikaisesta käynnistämisestä. Eli jos investointi on xxx M niin jakamalla se pieniin eriin 10-20 vuoden ajalle lykkää täysien hyötyjen saamista 10-20 vuoden päähän. Järkevämpää olisi toteuttaa iso mammuttihanke pika-aikataululla ja alkaa nauttimaan hyödyistä nopeasti. Sinänsä investointi jaetaan poistoina pitkälle aikajaksolle, mutta tuo on normaalia kirjanpitoa ja rahoitustoimintaa. Itse rakentamisen jakaminen pitkälle aikajaksolle muka paremman taloudellisuuden vuoksi olisi täysin järjetöntä.

----------


## Jykke

> Kertoisitko vielä, miksi johdinauto mahtuu, mutta ratikka ei ? Onko ratikka korkeampi johdinautoa ?


 Muistin että TASE:en esitelmässähän on poikkileikkaus jossa on bussi ja ratikka rinnakkain Hämeenkadulla. Kyseisessä kuvassa ratikka on reilusti korkeampi kuin bussi (Toki ei pidä yleistää sillä eihän jokainen nykyisin valmistettava ratikka saman korkuinen ole). Kuva löytyy sivulta 21.




> Johtunee pitkälti siitä, että kadulla kulkevaa ratikkaa ei voi ajaa pikana. Kyllä siinä jäisi joka päivä joku ratikan alle, jos ratikat ajaisivat Hämeenkadulla 60-100 km/h.


 Raitiotie ei ole pikaraitiotie ainoastaan suuren nopeutensa takia. Toki tärkeä osa (ellei tärkein) on nimenomaan omat muusta  liikenteestä erotetut kaistansa, joilla ratikat saavat kulkea huippunopeuttaan. Mutta pikaratikka voi olla myös nopea hitaammillakin osuuksilla (Hämeenkatu). Se onnistuu omien kaistojen (esim. Kauppakatu) ja liikennevaloetuisuuksien avulla. Nykyinen katuratikkakin täyttää pikaraitiotien vaatimukset. 

Olisi varmaan hyvää pitää uudelle valtuustolle oikein pitkä ja perusteellinen selvitys siitä, mitä nyt olaan tekemässä ja miten se kannattaisi hoitaa. Pyydetään vielä konsulttiapua Karlsruhesta niin jälki olisi takuulla erinomaista...  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Olisihan Kauppakatu tietysti hieno raitiokävelykatu, ei siitä ole epäilystäkään. Tase2025-suunnitelmien reitissä on kuitenkin muutama ongelma, joiden takia Hämeenkadun vaihtoehto olisi mielestäni nyt alkuvaiheessa parempi.
> 
> - Sorin silta on liian kaukana rautatieasemasta. Vaatisi suuria muutostöitä, jos vaihtoyhteydet haluttaisiin tehdä sujuvaksi juniin. Nämä muutostyöt olisivat nähdäkseni vielä suurempia, kuin Itsenäisyydenkadun tunnelin syventäminen.


Jos ratikka käyttää Kauppakatua, sen ei silti ole mikään pakko kulkea Hatanpään valtatietä ja Vuolteenkatua. Omassa mallissani se jatkaisi Kauppakadulta Hämeenkatua, josta kääntyisi Stockan kulmalta Rautatienkadulle. Rautatieaseman ratikkapysäkki olisi Hotelli Tamperetta vastapäätä. 
Seuraava, "Matkakeskuksen" pysäkki olisi Rautatienkadun eteläpäässä. Nimikilpailu pysäkille voisi olla tarpeen, oikein mikään nimi ei sovi sille. Matkakeskus on harhaanjohtava, Sorin tuntee vain tositamperelaiset, Ortodoksinen kirkko on hankala ja kirkon merkitystä ehkä turhaan korostava, Vuolteenkatu, Rautatienkatu tai Suvantokatu ovat turhan tylsiä...




> - Viistokadun palauttaminen, vaikka vain raitiokiskojen muodossa, rikkoisi yhtenäisen jalankulkualueen Keskustorilla. Tapahtumien järjestäminen vaikeutuisi huomattavasti.


Suoraan sanottuna kaljateltta joutaakin muualle, esimerkiksi Sorin aukiolle, joka on tällä hetkellä leikkipaikan ohella tyhjä, tuulinen aukio. Keskustori on Pohjoismaiden suurimman sisämaakaupungin keskipiste, se ansaitsee arvoisensa käytön. Wau-arkkitehtuuria edustava raitiopysäkki, joka ei estäisi näkymiä torin halki sopisi Viistokadun paikalle. Joulumökit, vapputori ja maalaismarkkinat mahtuvat pysäkin molemmin puolin, markkina-aikaan tulee toki ratikkakuskeja ohjeistaa ajamaan poikkeuksellisen varovasti. Muutenkin torialueella nopeusrajoitus ratikoille pitäisi olla 20 km/h.




> - Se vaatisi joka tapauksessa Hämeenkadun, Kalevantien ja Hatanpään valtatien nykyistä selvempää joukkoliikennepainotteisuutta sekä Kauppakadun sulkemista autoliikenteeltä kokonaan. Tämä taitaisi olla tamperelaisille liian kova pala purtavaksi. Sitä paitsi ihmiset alkavat pikku hiljaa hyväksyä sen, että Hämeenkatu muutettaisiin joukkoliikennekaduksi. Tämä kannattaa hyödyntää, eikä hankaloittaa autoilua muualla keskustassa.


Eikä olisi, ja valtuustohan siitä viime kädessä päättää. Hämeenkadun (itäpään) sulkeminen autoilta on poliittisesti realistinen nimenomaan P-Hämpin valmistuttua.
Kalevantien reunimmaiset kaistat suorastaan edellyttävät joukkoliikennekaistoja, kun niillä kulkee ratikka 5 min välein, 13 ja 22 molemmat 10 min välein, 8 parhaimmillaan puolen tunnin välein ja Lahden suunnan kaukobussit, vaikka niitä nyt ei montaa mene. 
Hatanpään valtatien reunakaistat ovat jo bussikaistoja, ja vaikka ratikka linjattaisiinkin sitä kautta, ei se tarvitsisi Hatanpään valtatiellä omaa väyläänsä vaan se mahtuisi hyvin bussien sekaan.
Kauppakadun sulkeminen autoilta ei ole mikään pala purtavaksi kaupunkilaisille, kuinka moni oikeasti pysäköi kadun varteen tai muuten käyttää katua autolla? Puutarhakatu voitaisiin samassa yhteydessä kaksisuuntaistaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Muistin että TASE:en esitelmässähän on poikkileikkaus jossa on bussi ja ratikka rinnakkain Hämeenkadulla. Kyseisessä kuvassa ratikka on reilusti korkeampi kuin bussi (Toki ei pidä yleistää sillä eihän jokainen nykyisin valmistettava ratikka saman korkuinen ole). Kuva löytyy sivulta 21.


Minun koneellani tuo kuva löytyi sivulta 23. Tuon kun joku vielä selittäisi, miksi matalalattiaisen ratikan pitää olla bussia korkeampi ?




> Raitiotie ei ole pikaraitiotie ainoastaan suuren nopeutensa takia.


Minun suomenkielessäni pika on sama kuin nopea. Ehkä meillä on eri murre ? 



> Toki tärkeä osa (ellei tärkein) on nimenomaan omat muusta  liikenteestä erotetut kaistansa, joilla ratikat saavat kulkea huippunopeuttaan. Mutta pikaratikka voi olla myös nopea hitaammillakin osuuksilla (Hämeenkatu). Se onnistuu omien kaistojen (esim. Kauppakatu) ja liikennevaloetuisuuksien avulla. Nykyinen katuratikkakin täyttää pikaraitiotien vaatimukset.


Esim. se, että Kauppakatu olisi kävelykatuna, jossa vain ratikat ja jalankulkijat saisivat liikkua. Mikä tuollaisella kadulla voisi olla ratikan maksiminopeus ilman törmäysvaaraa jalankulkijoiden kanssa ?
Jo polkupyörän nopeus tuntuu kovalta silloin, kun ajetaan jalkakäytävällä. Saisiko ratikka ajaa kävelykadulla vain kävelynopeutta ?? Mikä "pika" se silloin olisi ? 

Oma kaista pikaratikalle toteutuu parhaiten ja helpoimmin tunnelilla. Nyt vain se Hämpin Parkki uudestaan suunnittelupöydälle, että siitä tehtäisiin pitkänomainen Tuulensuusta R-asemalle ulottuva tunneli. Hämpin Parkkihan on yksityisrahoitteinen hanke, jolloin kenenkään ei tarvitsisi valittaa suurista kustannuksista veronmaksajille.

----------


## Jykke

> Kauppakadun sulkeminen autoilta ei ole mikään pala purtavaksi kaupunkilaisille, kuinka moni oikeasti pysäköi kadun varteen tai muuten käyttää katua autolla?


 Kauppakadulla voisi ehkä ainoastaan sallia ajon sisäpihoille/talojen halleihin (jos niillä autopaikkoja edes on).

----------


## ultrix

> Esim. se, että Kauppakatu olisi kävelykatuna, jossa vain ratikat ja jalankulkijat saisivat liikkua. Mikä tuollaisella kadulla voisi olla ratikan maksiminopeus ilman törmäysvaaraa jalankulkijoiden kanssa ?
> Jo polkupyörän nopeus tuntuu kovalta silloin, kun ajetaan jalkakäytävällä. Saisiko ratikka ajaa kävelykadulla vain kävelynopeutta ?? Mikä "pika" se silloin olisi ?


No ei noin vaan kuvittele, että nykyiset autot poistetaan Kauppakadulta ja tilalle laitetaan kiskot ja raitsikat. Toki voidaan ehdottamani mukaan tasoittaa jalkakäytävä ja raitiotie samalle tasolle, jolloin kaupunkikuvallisesti katu olisi nykyistä laadukkaampi, ainakin omasta mielestäni.  :Smile:  

Raitiovaunujen käyttämä katutila pitää joka tapauksessa merkitä esimerkiksi erivärisellä katukivetyksellä, ettei kukaan pöhkö estä toikkaroinnillaan raitioliikennettä tai pahimmassa tapauksessa jää raitiovaunun alle.

----------


## ultrix

> Kauppakadulla voisi ehkä ainoastaan sallia ajon sisäpihoille/talojen halleihin (jos niillä autopaikkoja edes on).


No ainakin omaa kokemusta on ajaa Tamyn pakua ylioppilastalon pihasta Kauppakadulta, eli kyllä siellä tietty huoltoajo pitää sallia.

----------


## Ertsu

> No ei noin vaan kuvittele, että nykyiset autot poistetaan Kauppakadulta ja tilalle laitetaan kiskot ja raitsikat. Toki voidaan ehdottamani mukaan tasoittaa jalkakäytävä ja raitiotie samalle tasolle, jolloin kaupunkikuvallisesti katu olisi nykyistä laadukkaampi, ainakin omasta mielestäni.


Minun mielestäni taas rotvallit tarvittaisiin jo siksikin, ettei lastenvaunuja ja pyörätuoleja tarvitsisi nostaa ratikan kyytiin.




> Raitiovaunujen käyttämä katutila pitää joka tapauksessa merkitä esimerkiksi erivärisellä katukivetyksellä, ettei kukaan pöhkö estä toikkaroinnillaan raitioliikennettä tai pahimmassa tapauksessa jää raitiovaunun alle.


Jos ratikalle sallittaisiin Kauppakadulla yli 20 km/h nopeus, olen varma, että joka viikonloppu joku jää alle. Tuolla nopeudella ratikka ei ole mikään "pika".

----------


## Jykke

> Minun koneellani tuo kuva löytyi sivulta 23.


Sama omaltakin koneelta, jos käyttää sivupalkkia, mutta päätin pistää numeroksi "virallisen" numeron 21, joka lukee sivun alalaidassa. 




> Minun suomenkielessäni pika on sama kuin nopea.


 Ja sitähän katuratikkakin on: nimittäin pika. Eli nopea ratikka jos haluat. 




> Mikä tuollaisella kadulla voisi olla ratikan maksiminopeus ilman törmäysvaaraa jalankulkijoiden kanssa ?


 15-30 km/h. Lisäksi asentamalla yksinkertaiset ääni ja valovaroituslaitokset Kauppakadun suojateille pystytään varoittamaan tehokkaasti ratikan tulosta. 




> Mikä "pika" se silloin olisi ?


 Aivan sama pika se edelleen olisi liikennevaloetuisuuksillaan. Lisäksi asentamalla yksinkertaiset ääni ja valovaroituslaitokset Kauppakadun suojateille pystytään varoittamaan tehokkaasti ratikan tulosta. Omat kokemukseni kävelyalueella kulevista ratikoista ovat todella hyviä. Berliinin Alexanderplatz ja  jopa Helsingin (_ei ehkä niin maailman toimivin ratikkakatu, jossa autoja  suhaa enemmän kuin ratikoita_) Aleksanterinkatu.




> Oma kaista pikaratikalle toteutuu parhaiten ja helpoimmin tunnelilla. Nyt vain se Hämpin Parkki uudestaan suunnittelupöydälle, että siitä tehtäisiin pitkänomainen Tuulensuusta R-asemalle ulottuva tunneli.


Ei toteuduu Tampereen tapauksessa. Keskustan lävitse on aivan mahdollista rakentaa pinnalla kulkeva "pika"kaista, joka maksaa vähemmän ja on loppupeleissä tehokkaampikin.




> Minun mielestäni taas rotvallit tarvittaisiin jo siksikin, ettei lastenvaunuja ja pyörätuoleja tarvitsisi nostaa ratikan kyytiin.


 Totta kai ne pysäkit nyt korotettuja ovat. 




> Jos ratikalle sallittaisiin Kauppakadulla yli 20 km/h nopeus, olen varma, että joka viikonloppu joku jää alle. Tuolla nopeudella ratikka ei ole mikään "pika".


 Nyt kyseisellä kadulla autot ajavat 30-40 km/h. Kuinkas monta jää alle viikonloppuisin, vaikka autot ovat jopa käytännössä vaarallisempia kuin ratikat jotka on sidottu kulkemaan samaa väylää. Ja kyllä se 20 km/h vauhdillakin on pika kunhan ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä ei tule. 

Ja lopuksi jäniskevennyksenä filmi yhdistetyltä raitiotie ja kävelykadulta. Tulevaisuuden Kauppakatu nähtävissä filmillä?

----------


## ultrix

> Minun mielestäni taas rotvallit tarvittaisiin jo siksikin, ettei lastenvaunuja ja pyörätuoleja tarvitsisi nostaa ratikan kyytiin.
> 
> 
> Jos ratikalle sallittaisiin Kauppakadulla yli 20 km/h nopeus, olen varma, että joka viikonloppu joku jää alle. Tuolla nopeudella ratikka ei ole mikään "pika".


Rotvalleja ei Kauppakadulla tarvita, ellei Kauppakadulle tule pysäkkiä. Näillä näkymin pysäkit tulevat Hämeenpuistoon (Kauppakadun ja Puutarhakadun välille, eli Metsoa vastapäätä) ja Keskustorille Viistokadun kohdalle, kuten todettua. Näillä tarvitaan tietenkin esteettömyyssyistä raitiovaunun lattian korkuiset laiturit.

30 km/h lienee sopiva nopeus Kauppakadulla. Suurempaa ei tarvita; jos ajettaisiin suurinta mahdollisinta nopeutta, hetkellinen huippunopeus voisi olla ehkä enintään 50-60 km/h kun täytyisi jo Hämeenpuiston tai Viistokadun kurvin takia jarruttaa. Tällä säästettäisiin korkeintaan muutama sekunti.

Huomaat samantapaisen ilmiön, jos ajat autolla ja edellä ajava ajaa täysiä punaisiin valoihin tyyliin "kamala kiire seisomaan valoihin" ja itse huomaat punaiset valot jo kauempaa ja annat autosi lipua moottorijarrutuksella punaisiin, ja eipä kestä kauaakaan kun ne jo vaihtuvatkin.

----------


## jawahl

> Olisi varmaan hyvää pitää uudelle valtuustolle oikein pitkä ja perusteellinen selvitys siitä, mitä nyt olaan tekemässä ja miten se kannattaisi hoitaa. Pyydetään vielä konsulttiapua Karlsruhesta niin jälki olisi takuulla erinomaista...


Syytä olisi.

Epäilyä ja kummastusta aiheuttaa myös se, että valtuutettujen mielissä tuo lähijuna on pompannut ratikan edelle aikataulussa, vaikka TASE juuri toisin päin suosittaa.

Olisiko täällä halukkuutta perustaa "raitioliikenteen valistusryhmä" Tampereelle, joka infoaisi aiheesta eri yhteyksissä asiatermein ja perustelluin näkemyksin ilman "pölhöpopulismia"?

----------


## kouvo

> En myöskään ymmärrä miksi Hervanta tulee suunnitelmissa ennen länttä, missä ne todelliset ruuhkat ja liikenteelliset pullonkaulat ovat. ...
> 
> ... Bussiliikenteen kehittämisen hoitaisin korvaamalla bussiliikennettä raideliikenteellä eli supistamalla bussiliikennöintiä, kunhan raideliikennettä ensin on tarjolla. Tuohon ei tarvittaisi kovin suuria kehittämisrahoja vaan pikemminkin siitä vapautuisi rahaa raideliikenteelle.


Itse en myöskään näe kovinkaan järkevänä ratkaisuna sitä, että ratikkaliikennettä lähdetään toteuttamaan Hervannan päästä, kun todelliset ruuhkat (ainakin Tampereen mittakaavassa) ovat lännessä.

Seuraava lainaus pitäjän vuoden 2009 talousarviosta:




> Nivellinjaautot ovat asteittain poistumassa liikenteestä. Nivelbussien poistuminen edellyttää vuorotarjonnan lisäämistä erityisesti ruuhkaaikaan. Nivelbussit ovat hankinta- ja käyttökustannuksiltaan huomattavasti telikalustoa kalliimpaa. Vaikka nivelbussien kokonaismatkustajamäärä on telikalustoa jonkin verran suurempi, ei istumapaikkamäärässä ole eroa ollenkaan. Vuorovälin tihentyminen ja istumapaikkamäärän lisääntyminen parantavat liikenteen laatua ja ovat tarkoituksenmukaisia toimenpiteitä, *vaikka liikenteenhoidon kustannukset hieman kasvavatkin*.


Mitähän järkeä tässäkin nyt on? Ilmeisesti kyseessä on bussiliikenteen kehittämisinvestointi. Eipä ihme että TASEessa bussiliikenteen kehittämiseen on saatu ensimmäiseksi kaudeksi hassattua 45M, kun osa rahoista kaadetaan suoraan kaivoon.

Ratikka välillä Amuri - Lentävänniemi 49M + edellisestä puuttuva keskusta osuus + bussiliikenteen järkevä kehittäminen vaikuttaisi mielestäni huomattavasti mielekkäämmältä ensimmäisen kauden avauspaketilta kuin TASEessa esitetty hankkeiden järjestys. Luonnollisesti myös lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen on aloitettava välittömästi.

----------


## Jysky

Tampereen polkupyöräilijät ry on saanut kohtuu paljon palstatilaa ja osaltaan ylläpitänyt keskustelua pyöräilyn asemasta Tampereella. Joskin sekin on keskustelu on lähes täysin rajoittunut Hämeenkadun käyttöön.  :Icon Frown: 

Kansalaisyhteiskunnasta nouseva raide/raitioliikenne yhdistys voisi pakottaa kaupunginvaltuutettuja selkeisiin kannanottoihin uudentyyppisen joukkoliikenteen puolesta tai sitä vastaan.

Jos ajettava päämärä olisi muotoiltu ilman mielipiteitä jakavia teknisiä vaatimuksia, ainakin Facebookin ryhmään voisin liittyä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kouvo

> Oma kaista pikaratikalle toteutuu parhaiten ja helpoimmin tunnelilla. Nyt vain se Hämpin Parkki uudestaan suunnittelupöydälle, että siitä tehtäisiin pitkänomainen Tuulensuusta R-asemalle ulottuva tunneli. Hämpin Parkkihan on yksityisrahoitteinen hanke, jolloin kenenkään ei tarvitsisi valittaa suurista kustannuksista veronmaksajille.


Vaikka en tämänhetkisten tietojeni ja käsitysteni perusteella voi missään tapauksessa kannattaa ratikan painamista tunneliin, niin näkisin kyllä mielelläni itsekin jonkinlaista kustannusarviota verorahoitusosuudesta mikäli ratikka ohjattaisiin Hämeenkadun alle jokatapauksessa syntyviin parkkiluoliin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Epäilyä ja kummastusta aiheuttaa myös se, että valtuutettujen mielissä tuo lähijuna on pompannut ratikan edelle aikataulussa, vaikka TASE juuri toisin päin suosittaa.


Johtunee varmaan siitä, että lähijunaliikenteen voi käynnistää vaikka heti. Muutama seisakelaituri tärkeisiin liikennepaikkoihin ja se on siinä. Niitäkin voi alkaa tekemään liikenteen aloittamisen jälkeen. Ratikka vaatii enemmän rakentamista ja liikenteen aloittaminen kestää vuosia rakentamisen aloittamisesta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Vaikka en tämänhetkisten tietojeni ja käsitysteni perusteella voi missään tapauksessa kannattaa ratikan painamista tunneliin, niin näkisin kyllä mielelläni itsekin jonkinlaista kustannusarviota verorahoitusosuudesta mikäli ratikka ohjattaisiin Hämeenkadun alle jokatapauksessa syntyviin parkkiluoliin.


Jos ja kun Hämpin Parkki rakennetaan yksityisellä rahalla, jää yhteiskunnan osuudeksi vain kiskojen ja ajojohtimien rakentaminen, joka taas ei maksa sen enempää kuin kadullekaan tehtynä. Keskustan kauppiaat hyötyisivät tunneliratikan matkustajista varmaan saman kuin autoilijoistakin.

----------


## kouvo

> Epäilyä ja kummastusta aiheuttaa myös se, että valtuutettujen mielissä tuo lähijuna on pompannut ratikan edelle aikataulussa, vaikka TASE juuri toisin päin suosittaa.


Demokratiassahan TASE on alisteinen valtuustolle, eikä toisin päin. Valtuutettujen takaraivoissahan saattaa myös jyskyttää ajatuksia mahdollisesta kustannusten jaosta kunnan/kuntien ja valtion välillä eri hankkeita puntaroitaessa.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos ja kun Hämpin Parkki rakennetaan yksityisellä rahalla, jää yhteiskunnan osuudeksi vain kiskojen ja ajojohtimien rakentaminen, joka taas ei maksa sen enempää kuin kadullekaan tehtynä. Keskustan kauppiaat hyötyisivät tunneliratikan matkustajista varmaan saman kuin autoilijoistakin.


Ihan näinhän se ei kyllä mene. Tuskin yksityinen raha on valmis esim. kustantamaan parkkihallin pohjaa ratikan alta, samalla menettäen kyseiseltä alalta parkkiruudut. Ja varmasti monia muitakin yksityiskohtia löytyy joiden rahoittamisesta syntyy kädenvääntöä. Miellelläni kuitenkin näkisin kustannusarvion verorahoitusosuudesta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ihan näinhän se ei kyllä mene. Tuskin yksityinen raha on valmis esim. kustantamaan parkkihallin pohjaa ratikan alta, samalla menettäen kyseiseltä alalta parkkiruudut. Ja varmasti monia muitakin yksityiskohtia löytyy joiden rahoittamisesta syntyy kädenvääntöä. Miellelläni kuitenkin näkisin kustannusarvion verorahoitusosuudesta.


Ja miksei olisi ? Enemmän se ratikka tuo rahaa kauppiaille, kuin vastaava pinta-ala parkkiruutuja.

----------


## deepthroat

> Mitä tarkoitat Tampereen vihreiden kynnysrahoilla, ja miten ne liittyvät tähän?


eli siis jos et ole tiennyt, mitä kynnysrahat ovat;  Rakennusliikeethän maksavat poliittisille päättäjille erinäisiä korvauksia, Tampereella suurin korvausten ta kulujen rahoitus päättäjille on rantaväylän tunneloiminen,
Toiseksi tärkein menoerä, josta vihreät ja muutkin hyvin toimeentulevat vallassa olevat puolueet aikovat säästää, että saataisiin mahdollisimman paljon nuoleskeltua omia äänestäjiä, on kaupungin omat henkilöstömenot. Eli Kokoomuksen, Vihreiden sekä PerusSuomalaisten tavoitteena on potkaista kaupungin palkkalistoilta kaikkine henkilöt, jotka eivät toimi lakisääteisesti kuntien itse hallinnoimissa toimissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> eli siis jos et ole tiennyt, mitä kynnysrahat ovat;  Rakennusliikeethän maksavat poliittisille päättäjille erinäisiä korvauksia, Tampereella suurin korvausten ta kulujen rahoitus päättäjille on rantaväylän tunneloiminen,


Jos näin olisi niin kyseessä olisi lahjonta, jonka on ehdottoman rikollista toimintaa. Toivottavasti sinulla on jotain konkreettisia todisteita esittää. Vaalirahoitukseen liittyen: eräät yritykset näyttävät mainostavan puoluepoliittisten julkaisujen yhteydessä. Tämä onneksi sentään on julkista toimintaa ja nykykäsityksen mukaan ei ole rikollista, vaikka tietysti sopii kysyä onko kyseessä piilotuki puolueelle. Normit ovat vuosien varrella tiukentuneet, mutta vanhoja käytäntöjä saattaa olla vielä olemassa. Tiukentuminen jatkunee myös tulevaisuudessa, joten toivottavasti pikkuhiljaa tavat siistiytyvät.




> Toiseksi tärkein menoerä, josta vihreät ja muutkin hyvin toimeentulevat vallassa olevat puolueet aikovat säästää, että saataisiin mahdollisimman paljon nuoleskeltua omia äänestäjiä, on kaupungin omat henkilöstömenot. Eli Kokoomuksen, Vihreiden sekä PerusSuomalaisten tavoitteena on potkaista kaupungin palkkalistoilta kaikkine henkilöt, jotka eivät toimi lakisääteisesti kuntien itse hallinnoimissa toimissa.


Mielenkiintoinen salaliittoteoria...

Mutta mistä lähtien järkevä taloudenpito kunnassa on ollut äänestäjien nuoleskelua? Eikös poliitikot valita nimenomaan pitämään äänestäjien puolta eikä kunnallisten viranhalitijoiden? Sen kerran kun päättäjät toimivat kuten äänestäjät haluavat, syytetäänkin nuoleskelusta?

Vakavasti sanottuna, tilaaja/tuottaja-mallin mahdollistama palvelutuotannon ostaminen yksityiseltä sektorilta on varsin järkevää silloin kun se johtaa säästöihin ilman että palvelut heikkenevät. En minä veronmaksajana halua ylläpitää sellaista kastia kunnan työntekijöitä, jotka nauttivat huomattavasti paremmista eduista kuin vastaavaa työtä tekevät yksityisen puolen työntekijät.

----------


## risukasa

> En minä veronmaksajana halua ylläpitää sellaista kastia kunnan työntekijöitä, jotka nauttivat huomattavasti paremmista eduista kuin vastaavaa työtä tekevät yksityisen puolen työntekijät.


Minun säälini taas on pääasiassa niiden yksityisen yrityksen työntekijöiden puolella, en todellakaan haluaisi olla heidän asemassaan... nämä taitavat olla niitä perusasioita, joissa mielipiteet jakautuvat.




> Ja miksei olisi ? Enemmän se ratikka tuo rahaa kauppiaille, kuin vastaava pinta-ala parkkiruutuja.


Helsingin kauppiaat kai järkeilevät asiaa niin, että autolla saapuvat ostavat isompia ostoksia. Aika isoja niiden ostoksien kyllä pitääkin olla, että voittavat noin moninkertaisen ihmismäärän ostovoiman, laajakuvatelkkareita ja pesukoneita vähintään...  :Razz:

----------


## hylje

> Helsingin kauppiaat kai järkeilevät asiaa niin, että autolla saapuvat ostavat isompia ostoksia. Aika isoja niiden ostoksien kyllä pitääkin olla, että voittavat noin moninkertaisen ihmismäärän ostovoiman, laajakuvatelkkareita ja pesukoneita vähintään...


Kauppa yleensä järkeilee, että harvoin autolla tuleva ja enemmän kerralla ostava asiakas on parempi asiakas, kuin joka tulee useammin pienemmin ostoksin. Tilastoissa näin todellakin on, kun ihmisiä ei saa vasten tahtoa tunnistaa. Tällöin useammin asioivia on vaikea lokeroida samalle lähtötasolle kuin autoilevat asiakkaat, koska joka asiointikerta lasketaan uudeksi  asiakkaaksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minun säälini taas on pääasiassa niiden yksityisen yrityksen työntekijöiden puolella, en todellakaan haluaisi olla heidän asemassaan... nämä taitavat olla niitä perusasioita, joissa mielipiteet jakautuvat.


Eiköhän työtekijöiden edunvalvontaan ole muitakin keinoja kuin sosialisoida työpaikat julkiselle sektorille? Vaikkapa nyt sitten esimerkiksi ay-liike? Ei esim. liikenteen tai terveydenhuollon työpaikkoja voida siirtää Intiaan tai Kiinaan, ja Suomessa työskennellään suomalaisten työehtojen mukaan.

----------


## late-

> Jos ratikalle sallittaisiin Kauppakadulla yli 20 km/h nopeus, olen varma, että joka viikonloppu joku jää alle. Tuolla nopeudella ratikka ei ole mikään "pika".


Pysäkeillä tunneliratikkasi nopeus on 0 km/h. Miten se voi olla pika?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Esitänpä minäkin oman kuningasajatukseni kuinka raitiotie sovitetaan Hämeenkadulle. Tarkoitukseni oli alkuun tehdä piirros mutta kun luonnostelmaan en ole koskenut sitten viime kesän niin kai on vain parempi selittää ajatus sanallisesti. 

Siis: raitiotie tulee Pirkankatua keskellä ja siirtyy Hämeenpuiston kohdalla pohjoisreunaan ja tulee Hämeenkadun pohjoislaitaan. Hämeenkatu muutetaan autoliikenteen suhteen yksisuuntaiseksi itään päin. Kauppakatu taas saa olla yksisuuntainen länteen päin ja sille tulee bussikaista. Kauppakatua saa ajaa suoraan Pirkankadulle. (Tästä syystä raiteet kulkevat Pirkankadun keskellä: raideliikenteen kanssa risteää vain Hämeenpuiston liikenne) 

Hämeensillan kohdalla raitiotie siirtyy keskelle ja idästä ajetaan Kauppakadulle Viistokatua pitkin. Tällä hetkellä sillalla on viisi autokaistaa ja koska raitiotiekaista on tavallista kaistaa kapeampi, sillalle saattaa hyvinkin sopia kuusi kaistaa. Toisaalta voidaan tehdä niin, että sillan kohdalla autoliikenteelle olisi vain yhdet kaistat suuntaansa joille bussikaistalta ajavilla olisi etuajo-oikeus. 

Sillan jälkeen raiteet siirtyvät Hämeenkadun etelälaidalle ja itään ajava liikenne ohjataan ensin Hatanpään valtatielle ja sitten Verkatehtaankadulle jolla olisi Kauppakadun tapaan bussikaista ja joka olisi yksisuuntainen itään päin. Hämeenkadun pohjoisreuna sillan ja aseman välillä olisi taasen yksisuuntainen länteen päin.

Aseman kohdalla raitiotie kääntyy etelään Rautatienkadun länsireunalle välttäen koko risteyksen. Rautatienkatu olisi tällä välillä yksisuuntainen pohjoiseen päin. Tuomiokirkonkatu taas olisi yksisuuntainen etelään päin, jota pitkin idästä tuleva liikenne pääsisi asemalle. Raitiotie siirtyisi tunneliin siinä kohtaa missä Rautatienkatu nousee jyrkästi kohti Sorin siltaa ja alittaisi tunnelissa rautatien ja tulee taas maan päälle Åkerlundinkadulla. Tästä kohtaa voitaisiin haaroittaa reitti Hatanpään suuntaan ja tunnelin toinen haara tulisi pinnalle sopivassa kohtaa Hatanpään valtatietä.

Toivottavasti tästä sai tolkun. Kokeilen tehdä jotain piirrustuksen tapaista joskus ja linkkaan sen sitten tänne.

----------


## Walle

> Kalevantien reunimmaiset kaistat suorastaan edellyttävät joukkoliikennekaistoja, kun niillä kulkee ratikka 5 min välein, 13 ja 22 molemmat 10 min välein, 8 parhaimmillaan puolen tunnin välein ja Lahden suunnan kaukobussit, vaikka niitä nyt ei montaa mene.


Jos mahdollista, kannattaa raitiotie laittaa täysin omalle kaistalle eikä muun liikenteen sekaan. Raitiotie sopisi Kalevantien pohjoispuolelle omalle penkereelle eikä sen tarvitsisi ylittää Kalevantietä missään vaiheessa, jos ei mentäisi Sorin sillan yli vaan Yliopistonkatua ja Itsenäisyydenkadun tunnelista. Rautatieaseman pysäkki olisi aivan pääovien vieressä.




> Kauppakadun sulkeminen autoilta ei ole mikään pala purtavaksi kaupunkilaisille, kuinka moni oikeasti pysäköi kadun varteen tai muuten käyttää katua autolla?


Siinä tapauksessa tekisin kyllä mieluummin Kauppakadusta kävelykadun, joka yhdistäisi toisiinsa Keskustorin ja Kuninkaankadun. Tätä voisi jo melkein kutsua kävelykeskustaksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Toivottavasti tästä sai tolkun.


Kyllähän tuosta tolkkua sai. Ihan mielenkiintoinen suunnitelma. Millainen linjaus Åkerlundinkadulta ratikalla olisi? Sama kuin TASE:en mallissa?

----------


## hylje

> Jos mahdollista, kannattaa raitiotie laittaa täysin omalle kaistalle eikä muun liikenteen sekaan. Raitiotie sopisi Kalevantien pohjoispuolelle omalle penkereelle eikä sen tarvitsisi ylittää Kalevantietä missään vaiheessa, jos ei mentäisi Sorin sillan yli vaan Yliopistonkatua ja Itsenäisyydenkadun tunnelista. Rautatieaseman pysäkki olisi aivan pääovien vieressä..


Teiden ylitykset ovat kuitenkin lähes naurettavan helppoja toteuttaa tehokkaasti raitioliikenteelle, koska harvahkoon (5-10min) tulevalle kalustolle on yksinkertaista toteuttaa nollaviive-etuudet eli opasteet sallivat niiden ylittää kohdan ilman hidastelua.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> KMillainen linjaus Åkerlundinkadulta ratikalla olisi? Sama kuin TASE:en mallissa?


Jotakuinkin. En ole ihan tarkasti miettinyt juuri tuota palaa. Mutta karkeasti linja Kalevantie - Kaupinkatu - Sammonkatu/Teiskontie tuntuu oikein hyvältä.

----------


## Jussi

> Vakavasti sanottuna, tilaaja/tuottaja-mallin mahdollistama palvelutuotannon ostaminen yksityiseltä sektorilta on varsin järkevää silloin kun se johtaa säästöihin ilman että palvelut heikkenevät. En minä veronmaksajana halua ylläpitää sellaista kastia kunnan työntekijöitä, jotka nauttivat huomattavasti paremmista eduista kuin vastaavaa työtä tekevät yksityisen puolen työntekijät.


Tuo kuulostaa vielä järkevältä verrattuna siihen, että joissain tapauksissa palvelujen tuottaminen kunnan omana työnä tuntuu olevan kalliimpaa kuin yksityiseltä ostaminen vaikka yksityisen puolen firmassa työntekijän edut olisivat paremmat. Tällainen tilanne voi siis syntyä, jos kunnassa tarvitaan monta porrasta virkamiehiä varsinaisen työn tekevien lisäksi. 
Julkisella puolella palvelut voitaisiin varmasti hoitaa yhtä tehokkaasti kuin yksityisellä. Erona on vain se, että julkisella puolella ylimääräiseen hallintoon käytetyt rahat eivät ole henkilökohtaisesti keneltäkään pois, kun taas yksityisessä yrityksessä omistajat haluavat firmalta myös tuottoa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Piirsin sitten suunnitelmani samoin tein. Siispä ohessa ideani kuinka raitiotie tulisi sijoittaa Hämeenkadulle. Hahmotelmassa näkyy kaistajärjestelyt. Ja nurinpäin näköjään mutta jos pärjäätte tämän kanssa...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo kuulostaa vielä järkevältä verrattuna siihen, että joissain tapauksissa palvelujen tuottaminen kunnan omana työnä tuntuu olevan kalliimpaa kuin yksityiseltä ostaminen vaikka yksityisen puolen firmassa työntekijän edut olisivat paremmat. Tällainen tilanne voi siis syntyä, jos kunnassa tarvitaan monta porrasta virkamiehiä varsinaisen työn tekevien lisäksi.


Totta. Sopii lisäksi miettiä ovatko tyytyväisempiä esim. julkisessa terveydenhuollossa vai yksityisellä lääkäriasemalla työskentelevät hoitajat. Yksityinen yritys voi suunnitella työnkuvat joustavasti eikä ole montaa esimiesporrasta välissä. Jos tulee muutostarpeita, niin sitten muutetaan toimintaa nopeasti vastaamaan uudistuneita vaatimuksia. Julkisella puolella riittää pikkupomoja ja byrokratiaa, ja "sosiaalisempien" toimintaperiaatteiden vuoksi alisuoriutujia ei voida laittaa pellolle kovin helposti vaikka olisivat esimiesasemassa ja suorastaan haittaisivat suuren alaisjoukon jokapäiväistä työntekoa.

Jostain syystä virkasuoja tai vastaava kerää aina ihailua tyyliin "varma työpaikka" eikä kukaan ota huomioon sitä, että se pätee myös niihin niljakkeisiin jotka tuhoavat tavallisen rivityöntekijän työmotivaation huonolla johtamisella. Työpaikkakiusaaminen suorastaan rehottaa julkisella sektorilla tämän ansiosta. Siellä työskentevillä vain ei yleensä ole kokemusta yksityiseltä puolelta eikä näin ollen tietoa siitä miten paljon paremmin asiat voisivat olla.

Henkilökohtaisesti en kyllä haluaisi vaihtaa yksityiseltä sektorilta julkiselle puolelle, vaikken terveydenhuollon tai liikenteen parissa työskentelekään.

----------


## jawahl

Edes Aamulehden päätoimittaja Jorma Pokkinen ei ole selvillä mistä Tampereen seudun joukko- ja raideliikennehankkeen kehittämisessä on kyse.
Sunnuntain Kronikassa mm. seuraavia Pokkisen manipuloivia "heittoja":

"Tampere ei ole Pariisi, mutta unelma miljoonakaupunkien pikaratikasta on iduillaan"
Jahah. Ei ole Tampere Pariisi ei. Mutta ei Tampereelle myöskään suunnitella "miljoonakaupunkien" "pikaratikkaa", vaan Tampereen olosuhteisiin sopivaa ja paikallisia matkustajamääriä nykytilannetta tehokkaammin palvelevaa katuratikka-bussijärjestelmää. 
Toki tämän nerokkaan heiton olisi voinut muotoilla toisestakin ja todellisemmasta näkökulmasta, kuten: "Tampere on kuin Bergen, mutta unelma nykyaikaisesta Pohjoismaiden kaupunkien katuratikasta ei tahdo päättäjien ja toimittajien tiedonpuutteesta johtuen toteutua"

Pokkinen kehottaa myös raidehankeihmisiä kuuntelemaan tarkemmin, koska VR on jo ilmoittanut, että raiteille ei sovi nykyistä enempää liikennettä. Vai niin? 
No, juuri näinhän on todettu ja "pikaratikka" sen vuoksi unohdettu. Tämän vuoksi on päädytty kaupungin sisäiseen oman kevyen raidejärjestelmän katuratikkaan.

Pokkinen puhuu myös Hervannan "Pikaraitiotiestä". Tarkoittanee TASE2025:n kaupunkiratikkaa? Hervanta ei Pokkisen mukaan enää kasva. Eikö? Onko Hervannan päivittäinen ihmismäärä nyt liian pieni? 
Kuinka ollakaan, Pokkinen myös unohtaa, että ratikka palvelee uutta isoa Vuoresta ja kaikkia kaupunginosia Hervannan ja Amurin välillä. Ainakin viime vuosiin asti jokainen on jatkanut kasvuaan (mm. Muotiala ja Hallila). 
Myös Hervantaan on kaavoitettu lisää ja ratikan toisen vaiheen alue Lielahdessa sekä Lentävänniemessä on jo nyt kaavoitettu voimakkaan kasvun alueeksi. Luulisi päätoimittajan tuon verran asioista perillä olevan. No, jos ei ole, niin vinkataan sen verran, että jo nykyisellään ratikka palvelisi pelkkää Hervannan ja Lielahti-Lentävänniemen liikennettä paremmin kuin bussit, vaikka Pokkisen mukaan Hervannan "pikaraitiotien" tarpeen voi laskea bussiliikenteen käyttäjistä. Mitä päätoimittaja tällä tarkoittaa, ei enää kronikasta selviä.

Kannattaisi siis varmasti myös AL:n päätoimituksen lukea TASE2025, että ei tarvitsisi täydellä tietämättömyydellä asiaa kommentoida oman julkaisunsa etusivulla. 
Valistusta siis taas tarvittaisiin...

----------


## Braide

Pitää vissii tyytyy täällä Suomessa siihen että on vain pääkaupunkiseutu jota kehitetään ja muut mestat saa tyytyä sivurooleihin.
Metroa laajennetaan, ok se on mielestäni hyvä asia, mut kun puhetta tulee muiden kaupunkien raitioliikenteestä tai lähijunaliikenteestä niin se jää sinne selvitysasteelle. Sillä rahalla mitä tuo länsimetro maksaa, saisi sekä Tampereelle että Turun alueille pikaraitiotiet tai ainakin niiden alun kuntoon.
Se vaatii sen alkupanostuksen mut sen jälkeen sen laajentaminen onkin "helpompi" homma.
Onneksi toivossa on hyvä elää mut voi unohtaa ainakin tässä elämässä että ei tulla vetää ratikoilla kun Helsingissä.

----------


## jawahl

> Pitää vissii tyytyy täällä Suomessa siihen että on vain pääkaupunkiseutu jota kehitetään ja muut mestat saa tyytyä sivurooleihin.


En lähtisi ollenkaan noin epätoivoisena ratikoiden tulevaisuutta tutkailemaan, en ainakaan Tampereen kohdalla. Tampereella valtuusto on melko hyvin katuratikkamyönteinen ja asiaa todella puoltaa erittäin laaja TASE2025- selvitys. Selvitys on myös tuore (2007 / Maaliskuu). Sitä on paha lähteä "mutu"- miesten millään kumoamaan. 
Ja mitä tuulesta temmatumpia ja liioitellumpia näiden vastustajien argumentit ovat, sitä parempi ratikoiden puolustajien ja perusteltujen järkisyiden kannalta.

Tulevana keväänä ratikka- ja raide- asiasta on valtuustolta odotettavissa vihdoin viimein nyt myös kaiken ymmärryksen mukaan selvä jatkopäätös. 
Selvän päätöksen ja suunnitelman jälkeen on myös valtion parempi asiaan kantaa ottaa. 

Ainoat asiat mitkä hieman tilannetta himmentävät, ovat monet yhtäaikaiset suurhankkeet (kuten Tampellan autotunneli) ja tuleva taloudellinen laskusuhdanne (joka toisaalta taas saattaa olla paras ajankohta julkiselle suurinvestoinnille rakennuskustannuksien laskiessa samalla tarjoten monia työvuosia työttömyyden suuraikaan)

----------


## Braide

En ole epätoivoinen ratikoiden suhteen vaan se on ihan faktaa ja mielestäni jos puhutaan noista hankkeista, että niitä on mahdollista toteuttaa 15-20 vuoden kuluttua, niin kyllä on hidasta puuhaa.

Kaikenlaista muuta roskaa kyllä voidaan totetuttaa ja mitä lähempänä se on pk-seutua niin sitä todennäköisemmin se toteutetaan seuraavan 5 vuoden aikana..

----------


## Ertsu

> En ole epätoivoinen ratikoiden suhteen vaan se on ihan faktaa ja mielestäni jos puhutaan noista hankkeista, että niitä on mahdollista toteuttaa 15-20 vuoden kuluttua, niin kyllä on hidasta puuhaa.
> 
> Kaikenlaista muuta roskaa kyllä voidaan totetuttaa ja mitä lähempänä se on pk-seutua niin sitä todennäköisemmin se toteutetaan seuraavan 5 vuoden aikana..


Minkäs sille voi, että päättäjät asuvat pk-seudulla ?

----------


## Braide

Ehän sille mitää voi, sehän tässä se kaikkein huonoin puoli onkin.

----------


## jawahl

TASE2025 suosittaa katuratikan ensimmäisen linjan rakentamista ja liikennöinin aloittamista selvästi vuosille 2007...2015. 
Katsotaan nyt, miten selvityksen tulosta valtuustossa ja työryhmässä käsitellään ja mitkä keväällä ovat toimenpiteet/päätökset.

----------


## Miska

> Minkäs sille voi, että päättäjät asuvat pk-seudulla ?


Eivät kai Tampereen päättäjät asu Helsingissä? Jos tamperelaiset eivät itse saa päätettyä ratikan rakentamisesta, niin ei sitä kyllä valtiokaan sinne ehdoin tahdoin pykää.

----------


## Braide

> Eivät kai Tampereen päättäjät asu Helsingissä? Jos tamperelaiset eivät itse saa päätettyä ratikan rakentamisesta, niin ei sitä kyllä valtiokaan sinne ehdoin tahdoin pykää.


No tuo on kyllä totta. Sitten on näitä vastaanpanijoita. Pakko valittaa että se maksaa ja ei oo tarvetta. Kyllä sitä tarvetta on ja koska joku ois saanu rakennettuu jotai ilmatteeks..?
Kyllä nuo ratikat/pikaraitiot saada sekä Tampereelle että Turkuun asap. Helpompi ne nyt sinne on rakentaa ku 15 vuoden saatikka 30vuoden päästä.
Todennäköisesti myös edullisempaa.. vai onko joku nähnyt että hintataso ois euron tulon jälkee laskenu  :Eek:

----------


## kouvo

> Sitten on näitä vastaanpanijoita. Pakko valittaa että se maksaa ja ei oo tarvetta. Kyllä sitä tarvetta on ja koska joku ois saanu rakennettuu jotai ilmatteeks..?


Ikävä tosiasia kuitenkin on että kaikki maksaa ja toisille hankkeille on enemmän tarvetta kuin toisille hankkeille. Tampereen seudulla on tällähetkellä tapetilla ainakin kolme yli sadan miljoonan euron liikennehanketta, enkä millään usko että valtio tulee rahoittamaan merkittävällä tavalla samanaikaisesti niitä kaikkia. Tampereen seudun omatkaan rahat eivät riitä kyseisten liikennehankkeiden samanaikaiseen käynnistämiseen, koska kunnilla on myös muita vastuita kuin tunneleiden tai raiteiden rakentelu. Tampereen päässä ongelmana on edelleen se, että siellä ei saada hankkeita tärkeysjärjestykseen, jonka perusteella kärkihankkeelle tai max. 2 kärkihankkeelle haetaan valtion rahoitusta.

Ikävä kyllä tunneli tullaan mitä tod.näk. toteuttamaan, joten valtion rahoitusta ainakaan lähiaikoina tullaan tuskin myöntämään ainakaan molemmille Treen seudun raideliikennehankkeille. Ja koska lähijunaliikenteelle ollaan jo lupailtu valtionosuuksia, niin pikaratikka jää ilmeisesti nuolemaan näppejään.

----------


## jawahl

Sunnuntaina 9.11.2008 Aamulehden päätoimittaja Pokkinen toppuutteli Kronikassaan "pikaratikkaa" ja erikseen vielä "Hervannan pikaratikkaa" (tarkoitti lienee TASEEN katuratikkaa). 
Pokkinen vetosi mm. siihen, että Hervanta ei enää kasva. 

Tänään Aamulehti kirjoittaa s. 6 seuraavaa: 
"Tampereen Hervantajärven alueelle muuttaa tulevaisuudessa noin 3 000 asukasta."

 :Very Happy: 

Tämä uusi Hervannan kerrostalo-/omakotiasuinalue tulee siis Hervannan Vuoreksen puoleiseen päähän, jonka ohitse TASE- selvityksen katuratikka on linjattu. Toki Pokkinen unohti tuon Vuoreksenkin ratikan reitiltä...

 :Laughing:

----------


## Braide

Mielestäni typerää ajatella että Hervanta ei enää kasva. Mitä sitten vaikkei se enää kasvaisi?? Kyllä siellä asuu riittävästi porukkaa jotta raitioliikenne sinnekin kannattaisi ja ilmastoa taaskin ajatellen olisi huomattavasti järkevämpää. 
Noita monen sadan miljoonan projekteja kyllä riittää mutta onko oikeasti järkevämpää rakentaa esim. Espooseen suunniteltua "superlife lab"-projektia jonka hinta on SAIRAAT 400M tollasia on kyllä varaa rakentaa mutta ei mitään järkevää.


http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135226067598

----------


## Ertsu

Kyllähän noihin turhuuksiin aina rahaa riittää, kuten esim Tampere-taloon, joka valmistui vuonna 1990. En valitettavasti löytänyt netistä mitään tietoa, paljonko se maksoi aikanaan. Kova kädenvääntö siitäkin käytiin, onko se tarpeellinen vai ei.

Mutta entäs sitten tämä ? Hinta 45 M.  http://www.hs.fi/tulosta/1135236913554

Kuvan voi suurentaa.

Pari lainausta artikkelista: 

"_Myöhemmin tilaa on mahdollisuus laajentaa kulkemaan Tammerkosken alitse länteen ja toisaalta etelään sekä itään yliopiston, Tampere-talon ja tulevan monitoimihallin suuntaan, Hiltunen visioi."_ 

ja:

"_"Louhinta on vähän kuin hammaskipu. Tehdään se kerralla reippaasti pois eikä venytetä usealle eri kerralle."_ 

Kumpi siis on totta ? Se, että tunnelia on mahdollista jatkaa myöhemmin, vai se, että ei ole ?

Jos tunnelin jatkaminen myöhemmin on mahdollista, mikä sen parempi sijoituspaikka pikaratikalle voisi olla kuin juuri tuo ? Siis kun tunneli joka tapauksessa tehdään, niin kenenkään ei tarvitse valittaa, että pikaratikan tunneli tulee kalliiksi, eikä väittää, että pikaratikka palvelee muka paremmin maan pinnalla.

Kun kerran ratikkaa havitellaan, niin tehdään se samantien kunnolla, eikä vain sillä periaatteella, että äkkiä vaan kiskot katuun mahdollisimman halvalla.

----------


## CF65

> Edes Aamulehden päätoimittaja Jorma Pokkinen ei ole selvillä mistä Tampereen seudun joukko- ja raideliikennehankkeen kehittämisessä on kyse.
> Sunnuntain Kronikassa mm. seuraavia Pokkisen manipuloivia "heittoja" ...
> 
> Kannattaisi siis varmasti myös AL:n päätoimituksen lukea TASE2025, että ei tarvitsisi täydellä tietämättömyydellä asiaa kommentoida oman julkaisunsa etusivulla. 
> Valistusta siis taas tarvittaisiin...


Aamulehden päätoimittaja Jorma Pokkisen asenteet joukkoliikennettä kohtaan käyvät hyvin selvästi esille allaolevasta lainauksesta AL:stä, julkaistu 10.3.2008. Jutun otsikko oli *Henkilöautoilija vaihtaa bussiin vain syystä*




> *Jorma Pokkinen: "Ei tarvetta bussimatkailuun"*
> Minä: 56-vuotias tyypillinen keskusta-asuja. Liikun paljon kävellen ja polkupyörällä. Käytän junia
> säännöllisesti, mutta en matkusta bussilla kaupungissa, kun kaikkialle ehtii kävellen tai pyörällä.
> 
> Bussien käyttöä rajoittaa *reittien tuntemattomuus, hitaus, täysinäisyys ja jopa ajoittainen käsitys
> liikennekäyttäytymisestä: ylinopeutta ajetaan, etusormea näytetään, valitusta ei oteta tosissaan,
> puhelimeen ei vastata.*
> 
> Matka: Tampereen Tammelasta Siperiaan. Suorin reitti 1,2 km. Bussilla Tammelantorin ohi
> ...

----------


## Braide

Jälleen yksi syy laittaa ratikkaa kulkemaan. Ihmiset loikkaavat ratikan kyytiin huomattavasti helpommin kuin bussin kyytiin. Siis sekä kyytiin nousu että pois jäänti on helpompaa.
Sunnuntai aamuisin menevät ratikat ei saastuta vaikka olisivatkin tyhjiä mutta vanhat ja haisevat bussit sitäkin enemmän  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Tämän päivän Torilehden mielipidekirjoituksessa oli nimimerkki "Termit oikein" kirjoittanut otsikolla "Pikaratikka ja katuratikka ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa".

Jutun voi lukea (viikon 45) Torilehden näköislehdestä http://torilehti.netpaper.fi/ sivulta 6

Sinänsä hyvä kirjoitus, mutta tässä kirjoittaja ei kuitenkaan tuonut julki sitä tosiasiaa, että katuratikka = hidasratikka.

Sinänsä hassua, että tälläkin foorumilla keskustellana jo 68:ttä sivua Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeesta, vaikka pikaratikan tilalle on jo pitkään sorvattu hidasratikkaa.

----------


## ultrix

Katuratikka on harhaanjohtava termi, sillä edelleenkään ratikan ei ole tarkoitus olla hidas, vaikka käyttääkin osalla reitistään katuverkkoa.

Pikaratikka on harhaanjohtava termi Tampereella, koska ihmisten päähän on iskostunut, että pikaratikka = tunnelissa kosken alittava ja rataverkkoa hyödyntävä kallis kapistus.

Raitiotie on neutraali, käytän sitä. Joskus myös hullunkurista "kaupunkiraitiotie"-sanaa (vastakohta maaseuturaitiotielle?). Myös adjektiivi "nopea" sanan raitiotie edellä on käypä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Pikaratikka on harhaanjohtava termi Tampereella, koska ihmisten päähän on iskostunut, että pikaratikka = tunnelissa kosken alittava ja rataverkkoa hyödyntävä kallis kapistus.


Täytyypä heti oikaista. Pikaratikka ei ole iskostunut ihmisten mieliin tunnelissa kosken alittavana, vaan Hämeenkadulla kulkevana. Tunneliratkaisu on vain minun ideani enkä ole saanut sille kannatusta miltään taholta.

----------


## ultrix

> Täytyypä heti oikaista. Pikaratikka ei ole iskostunut ihmisten mieliin tunnelissa kosken alittavana, vaan Hämeenkadulla kulkevana. Tunneliratkaisu on vain minun ideani enkä ole saanut sille kannatusta miltään taholta.


Jaa? Miksi sitten ihmiset, Jorma Pokkinen mukaan lukien elävät yhä 2004 vuoden pikaratikkakäsityksessä, jossa pikaraitiovaunut kulkivat valtion radoilla suureksi osaksi ja alittivat keskustan tunnelissa?

Kyllä sinä Eero tiedät mistä puhutaan, me ollaan jo vuosia sitten (2004) keskusteltu aiheesta Tampereen kaupungin keskustelufoorumilla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jaa? Miksi sitten ihmiset, Jorma Pokkinen mukaan lukien elävät yhä 2004 vuoden pikaratikkakäsityksessä, jossa pikaraitiovaunut kulkivat valtion radoilla suureksi osaksi ja alittivat keskustan tunnelissa?
> 
> Kyllä sinä Eero tiedät mistä puhutaan, me ollaan jo vuosia sitten (2004) keskusteltu aiheesta Tampereen kaupungin keskustelufoorumilla.


Tämä keskustelu kuuluisi kyllä sinne toiseen vasta perustettuun ketjuun, mutta vastataan nyt tässä, missä kysymyskin on. Alkuperäinen tunnelisuunnitelma kulki ihan eri reittiä kuin Hämeenkadun alla. Silloinhan ratikan piti mahtua ratapihalle. Vasta jälkeenpäin selvisi, että se ei mahdukaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä keskustelu kuuluisi kyllä sinne toiseen vasta perustettuun ketjuun, mutta vastataan nyt tässä, missä kysymyskin on. Alkuperäinen tunnelisuunnitelma kulki ihan eri reittiä kuin Hämeenkadun alla. Silloinhan ratikan piti mahtua ratapihalle. Vasta jälkeenpäin selvisi, että se ei mahdukaan.


Näinhän se oli. Ja tätä suunnitelmaa ihmiset pitävät pikaratikkana ja argumentoivat, että ei pikaratikkaa, koska

VR sanoo ettei se mahdu radoille/Tampereen rautatieasemalleratikkatunneli on kallispysäkit ovat liian harvassa ja ihmisten kannalta väärissä paikoissa
jne.

Nykyisissä suunnitelmissahan nämä ja muut ongelmat on ratkaistu.

---

Asiasta toiseen: nykyisellä TASE 2025-ratikkasuunnitelmiin pohjautuvalla linjauksella, mihin sijoittaisitte raitiovaunuvarikon?

Nähdäkseni vaihtoehtoja on kaksi.

Jos rakentaminen käynnistyy länsipäästä, esimerkiksi Amurista alkaen Hervannan ja Vuoreksen suuntaan edeten, kannattaa varikko sijoittaa länteen. Käytännössä Lielahden ratapihan kylkeen, Pohjanmaan radan suuntaisesti olisi yksi mahdollisuus, jos kaasuputket sallivat. Toinen mahdollisuus voi olla poistuvan M-Realin tehtaan alueella.

Jos rakentaminen käynnistyykin itäpäästä, eli Vuoreksesta, kannattaa varikko perustaa Vuorekseen. Lähellä Särkijärven siltaa on toistaiseksi kaavoittamatonta aluetta, jonne varikko lienee mahdollista sovittaa. Tämä on toki pois muulta maankäytöltä, mutta ainakin liikennöinti varikolta linjalle I vaiheessa helpottuu, kun ei tarvitse käyttää rautatietä Lielahden ja Amurin välillä.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos rakentaminen käynnistyy länsipäästä, esimerkiksi Amurista alkaen Hervannan ja Vuoreksen suuntaan edeten, kannattaa varikko sijoittaa länteen. Käytännössä Lielahden ratapihan kylkeen, Pohjanmaan radan suuntaisesti olisi yksi mahdollisuus, jos kaasuputket sallivat. Toinen mahdollisuus voi olla poistuvan M-Realin tehtaan alueella.


Ei missään nimessä Lielahden ratapihan kylkeen tai M-Realille mikäli rakentamista ei käynnistetä ensimmäisessä vaiheessa välillä Lentsu - Keskusta. Tulee vain turhaa hämminkiä ja kustannuksia rautatien yhteiskäytöstä. 




> Jos rakentaminen käynnistyykin itäpäästä, eli Vuoreksesta, kannattaa varikko perustaa Vuorekseen. Lähellä Särkijärven siltaa on toistaiseksi kaavoittamatonta aluetta, jonne varikko lienee mahdollista sovittaa. Tämä on toki pois muulta maankäytöltä, mutta ainakin liikennöinti varikolta linjalle I vaiheessa helpottuu, kun ei tarvitse käyttää rautatietä Lielahden ja Amurin välillä.


Ranta-alueille ei kannata sijoittaa. Jos Vuorekseen on tulossa jonkinlaista teollisuusalueen tynkää, niin sinne sitten. Hervannan ja Hallilan välissä voisi myös olla paikka varikolle.

----------


## kouvo

> Sinänsä hassua, että tälläkin foorumilla keskustellana jo 68:ttä sivua Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeesta, vaikka pikaratikan tilalle on jo pitkään sorvattu hidasratikkaa.


Ja hassuttelu jatkuu edelleen. Muutama päivä sitten Tampereen pikaratikalle avattiin taas uusi ketju ylläpidon toimesta.

----------


## Jykke

> Sinänsä hyvä kirjoitus, mutta tässä kirjoittaja ei kuitenkaan tuonut julki sitä tosiasiaa, että katuratikka = hidasratikka.


 Katuratikasta on todettu seuraavaa: Se tullaan toteuttamaan pääosin omille kaistoilleen ja etuisuuksilla. Elikkä kseessä on ihan nykyaikaisen pikaratikan normit täyttävä kulkupeli. Käsitteet ovat vaan ikävän hukassa niin mediassa, päättäjissä, kuin normi kaduntallaajissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Hervannan ja Hallilan välissä voisi myös olla paikka varikolle.


Tuo alue ei ole tullutkaan mieleeni, miksipä ei. Entäpä Hervannan valtaväylän itäpuolella, Kyläojan/Vuohenojan pohjoispuolella oleva lumenkaatopaikka? Tuleeko muita potentiaalisia paikkoja mieleen?

----------


## jawahl

> Tämän päivän Torilehden mielipidekirjoituksessa oli nimimerkki "Termit oikein" kirjoittanut otsikolla "Pikaratikka ja katuratikka ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa".
> 
> Jutun voi lukea (viikon 45) Torilehden näköislehdestä http://torilehti.netpaper.fi/ sivulta 6
> 
> Sinänsä hyvä kirjoitus, mutta tässä kirjoittaja ei kuitenkaan tuonut julki sitä tosiasiaa, että katuratikka = hidasratikka.


Niin, TASE2025 käyttää tuosta vuosille 2007 - 2015 suosittelemastaan Tampereen ratikasta termiä "katuraitiotie" tai "katuverkossa kulkeva raitiotie". 

Nämäkin termit ovat harhaan johtavia Tampereen kohdalla, koska tämä TASE2025:n katuraitiotie kulkee vain osin keskellä katuverkkoa ja toisaalta osin täysin omalla vapaalla väylälään. Kyseessä ei siis ole Helsingin tyyppinen ratikka, eikä "miljoonakaupunkien" pääosin raskaassa rataverkossa kulkeva kallis (duo)-"pikaratikka".

Tämä sekava terminologia ja sitten tuo hylätty "pikaratikka"- vaihtoehto hämmentävät todella nyt niin päättäjiä kuin tavallista kadunmiestäkin (joista suuri osa ei edes ole TASE- selvitystä käteensä koskaan ottanut ja näin ollen mielipidemuodostus perustuu "mutuun" ja torikahvilan pöydässä pohdittuun "maalaisjärkeilyyn"). 

Asia vaatisi TODELLAKIN selkiyttämistä. 
Jos jossain päin haluja asian selkeyttämisen sanansaattoon on, olen ainakin itse heti valmis talkoisiin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Niin, TASE2025 käyttää tuosta vuosille 2007 - 2015 suosittelemastaan Tampereen ratikasta termiä "katuraitiotie" tai "katuverkossa kulkeva raitiotie". 
> 
> Nämäkin termit ovat harhaan johtavia Tampereen kohdalla, koska tämä TASE2025:n katuraitiotie kulkee vain osin keskellä katuverkkoa ja toisaalta osin täysin omalla vapaalla väylälään. Kyseessä ei siis ole Helsingin tyyppinen ratikka, eikä "miljoonakaupunkien" pääosin raskaassa rataverkossa kulkeva kallis (duo)-"pikaratikka".
> 
> Tämä sekava terminologia ja sitten tuo hylätty "pikaratikka"- vaihtoehto hämmentävät todella nyt niin päättäjiä kuin tavallista kadunmiestäkin (joista suuri osa ei edes ole TASE- selvitystä käteensä koskaan ottanut ja näin ollen mielipidemuodostus perustuu "mutuun" ja torikahvilan pöydässä pohdittuun "maalaisjärkeilyyn"). 
> 
> Asia vaatisi TODELLAKIN selkiyttämistä. 
> Jos jossain päin haluja asian selkeyttämisen sanansaattoon on, olen ainakin itse heti valmis talkoisiin.


Niin vaatii. Helsingissä on M E T R O. Maalaiset eivät sellaista ansaitse. Jos menet HELSINGIN rautatieasemalla kysymään poliisilta, että anteeksi, mutta missäpäin on linja-autoasema, vastakysymys kuuluu, että "oletteko jostain maaseudulta" ? Nimim. Kokemusta on.
Tarkoittaa sanoa, että vain helsinkiläiset ansaitsevat metron. Maalaiset tyytykööt maan päälliseen ratikkaan tai busseihin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos jossain päin haluja asian selkeyttämisen sanansaattoon on, olen ainakin itse heti valmis talkoisiin.


Yksi ajatus on käyttää yksinkertaista termiä "raitiotie".

 Jos tehdään uusi raitiotie, niin tietystikin se on moderni, nopea ja sillä on 100% etuudet eli se on niin nopea kuin kyseisessä kaupunkirakenteessa tarvitaan. 

Ranskassa pikaraitiotiet on usein vahvasti brändätty ihan yksinkertaisesti käsitteellä "Tram". Näin vaikka Tampereen ja Turun kokoluokan kaupungeista kaikkein hienoimman pikaraitiotieverkon toteuttaneessa Strasbourgissa. Mielenkiintoista on, että myös Saksassa on mm. eräiden opastusten takia alettu käyttää käsitettä Tram - ja sillä ymmärretään nimenomaan nopeaa, maanpäällistä raitiotietä.

Ylipäätään, 2009 alkavalla valtuustokaudella pitää niin Tampereella kuin Turussakin päästä konkreettisene raitiotien toteuttamiseen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Yksi ajatus on käyttää yksinkertaista termiä "raitiotie".
> 
>  Jos tehdään uusi raitiotie, niin tietystikin se on moderni, nopea ja sillä on 100% etuudet eli se on niin nopea kuin kyseisessä kaupunkirakenteessa tarvitaan. 
> 
> Ranskassa pikaraitiotiet on usein vahvasti brändätty ihan yksinkertaisesti käsitteellä "Tram". Näin vaikka Tampereen ja Turun kokoluokan kaupungeista kaikkein hienoimman pikaraitiotieverkon toteuttaneessa Strasbourgissa. Mielenkiintoista on, että myös Saksassa on mm. eräiden opastusten takia alettu käyttää käsitettä Tram - ja sillä ymmärretään nimenomaan nopeaa, maanpäällistä raitiotietä.
> 
> Ylipäätään, 2009 alkavalla valtuustokaudella pitää niin Tampereella kuin Turussakin päästä konkreettisene raitiotien toteuttamiseen.


Kertoisitko vielä, miten Tampereen keskustassa Hämeenkadulla katuratikka voi olla nopea ?
Tuossa mielipiteessäsi on pakko olla kateutta mukana. Mikset kerro avoimesti, mistä olet kotoisin ? Olisi helpompi ymmärtää tuo vastenmielisyytesi kevytmetroa kohtaan.

Jos olet Suomen Turusta, en ihmettele yhtään, miksi vastustat tunneliratikkaa. Tottakai Turussa kaiken pitää olla paremmin kuin täällä junttilassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Keskustelu kiertää taas kehää, koska Aitamaa aina siirtyy argumentista toiseen unohtaen täydellisesti, mitä kyseiseen argumenttiin on vastattu aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa.

Kyllä, sinulla on oikeus olla eri mieltä. Mutta tämä on *keskustelu*foorumi, jossa asioita on tarkoitus käsitellä. Mitä hyötyä sinulla on osallistua *keskusteluun*, jollet halua oppia siitä mitään? Onko juupas-eipäs-väittely mielestäsi laadukasta keskustelua? Onko sinulla mielestäsi täydellinen tietämys liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelusta? Miksi haluat olla eri mieltä vain eri mieltä olemisen ilosta? _Perustellusta syystä_ eri mieltä oleminen on toki täysin oikeutettua. Nyt vain odotetaan niitä muitakin perusteita kuin näitä salaliittoteorioiksi luokiteltavia, että kuulemma Helsingissä on metro ja se on hyvä koska se on tunnelissa ja haluavat pitää mokomat sen itsellään.




> Jos olet Suomen Turusta, en ihmettele yhtään, miksi vastustat tunneliratikkaa. Tottakai Turussa kaiken pitää olla paremmin kuin täällä junttilassa.


Voisit lopettaa tuon ainaisen vihamielisyyteen vetoamisesi. On myöskin ala-arvoista vedota henkilökohtaisuuksiin keskustelussa. Faktasyihin ei vaikuta, onko niiden sanoja kotoisin Turusta vai Tansaniasta. Kaikki Mikon argumentit pystyy tarkistamaan. Kuka tahansa ulkopuolinen pystyisi tästä keskustelusta sanomaan, että tunneliraitiovaunua vastustetaan nimenomaan järkisyillä ja täällä ollaan yhtäläisesti turhia tunneleita vastaan niin Helsingin, Tampereen kuin Turunkin osalta. Ja siksi, että sen tunnelin rahat kannattaa ennemmin käyttää verkoston laajentamiseen keskustan ulkopuolella. Antero taisi lainata Mauno Koivistoa toisessa ketjussa: "Maan alle voimme mennä milloin vain." Mikään ei siis sulje maanalaista laajentamista pois, mutta ensi vaiheessa siihen ei ole tarvetta.

Kyse ei ole siitä, että vain Helsingissä saisi olla metro. Tietäisit sen, jos lukisit tätä keskustelua kokonaisuutena, koska täällä on jo useaan kertaan käsitelty Helsingin metron huonoja puolia: pitkä matka asemalaiturille, harvat asemavälit, kallis hinta. Ajatteletko tosiaan, että täällä keksitään omasta päästä näitä huonoja puolia ja pidetään salassa kaikki metron hyvät puolet, ettei vaan Tampereelle rakennettaisi yhtä "hyvää" joukkoliikennettä?

Ja kuten sinulle on sen seitsemän kertaa sanottu: Ei, kadun päälle linjattu pikaraitiotie ei ole keskustassa busseja nopeampi. Ei ole tarvettakaan. Ei ole järkevää ohittaa nopeasti aluetta, jossa palvelutason tarve on kaikkein suurin. Vaikka kuinka yrittäisit vängätä vastaan, suurin osa matkoista tehdään keskustaan ja keskustasta. Jollei näin olisi, suurin osa busseista kulkisi jo nyt keskustan ohi Paasikiventietä ja Kekkosentietä.

Tehdään pikaraitiotietasoinen väylä sinne, mihin se on taloudellisesti järkevää. Keskustan ulkopuolella sitäkään ei tarvitse tehdä tunneliin.

Itse asiassa mihin vain voitaisiin rakentaa myös pikaraitiotietasoa vastaava bussiväylä. Mutta näitä ei rakenneta, koska sellaisia ei kannata rakentaa sellaisille matkustajamäärille, joille bussi soveltuu. Bussilla _voidaan_ toki hoitaa isojakin matkustajamääriä, mutta se ei _kannata_.

Turussa tunneliratikka on sitä paitsi käytännössä mahdoton, koska savimaassa ei voida porata halpaa kalliotunneliputkea, vaan Lontoon metron tapaan upottaa teräsputkia katujen alle.

----------


## jawahl

Ertsulta tulee taas sen sortin aivopierua, että lienee aika ruuvata siellä suunnalla korkki kiinni? 

Ertsulle voin kertoa avoimesti olevani Tampereelta ja että ratikan puolustajana olen Mikko Laaksosen kanssa sitä mieltä, että maanpäällinen raitiotieratkaisu Hämeenkadulla on Tampereen ja tamperelaisten joukkoliikennematkustajien kannalta halvempi, tehokkaampi ja parempi vaihtoehto kuin ratikan tunneliin veto tässä tilanteessa.  

En väitä, etteikö tunneliratkaisussa olisi todella hyviäkin puolia, mutta maanpäällisen ratkaisun tuomat edut ovat vain kiistatta paremmat.  
Perusteluina tähän ovat mm. Laaksosen moneen kertaan esittämät asiantuntemukseen perustuvat faktat.

Olen myös aivan varma, että Laaksonen ajaa niin Tampereen, Turun kuin Helsinginkin raideliikenteen asiaa parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. 
Kyse ei siis ole mistään muinaisten maalaisten mahtimittelöistä naapuriheimojen kesken, kuten Ertsu asiaa tahollaan arveli...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sebastin

Pintaveto tarkoittaa, että Tampereen keskustassa aletaan laajemmin siirtämään liikennettä kiskoille, kuten myös seutuyhtymä-alueella. Rautatienkadun, Hämeenkadun ja Itsenäisyydenkadun risteykseen rataa kolmeen-neljään suuntaan ja silmukalla jos mahtuu. Rautatieaseman alittava autojen tunneli muutettaisiin myös ratikoilla liikennöitäväksi. Kenties tunnelia laajentaen?

1m pintarata on taloudellinen ja kotimaisen osaamisen alla oleva ratkaisu. Ratikkaa voi vetää ympäri seutua ja jos Rautatieaseman edustalle tulee ruuhkaa voi systeemiä laajentaa laittamalla tunneliin ala-terminaalin lisähaaroineen kaupunkiin ja seudulle. Kaikki tehdyt suunnitelmat ovat hyviä. Visiot on tehty. Pintaradalla kannattaa aloittaa. Rakennusalan vähenevän kysynnän vuoksi parikymmentä kilometriä kannattaisi varmaan vetää lähivuosina.

----------


## Jykke

> Rautatienkadun, Hämeenkadun ja Itsenäisyydenkadun risteykseen rataa kolmeen-neljään suuntaan ja silmukalla jos mahtuu.


 Siis suunnitteletko jonkun linjan päätepysäkkiä rautatieasemalle, kun silmukkaa sinne ehdotat?




> 1m pintarata on taloudellinen ja kotimaisen osaamisen alla oleva ratkaisu.


 Tuo metrin raideleveys nykyaikaiselle radalle Tampereella on mielestäni suorastaan järjetön, koska sillä estetään mahdollinen rautateiden hyödyntäminen. Ja 1524 mm levyistä rataa on tässä maassa _hiukan_ enemmän kuin Helsingin raitioteiden metristä rataa, joten miksei se käy kotimaiseksi ratkaisuksi? 




> Ratikkaa voi vetää ympäri seutua...


 Niin voi ja pitääkin ja rautateitähän pitkin se onnistuisi kätevästi. Vuorovälien ei tarvitse olla mitään entisten suunnitelmien tiheitä 10 minuuttia vaan aivan 20-30 minuutin vuoroväliä, kuten nyt suunnitelluilla lähijunilla. Lisäksi nykyinen junaliikenne pääsisi hyötymään myös tulevista lisäkiskoista.

----------


## hylje

> Tuo metrin raideleveys nykyaikaiselle radalle Tampereella on mielestäni suorastaan järjetön, koska sillä estetään mahdollinen rautateiden hyödyntäminen. Ja 1524 mm levyistä rataa on tässä maassa _hiukan_ enemmän kuin Helsingin raitioteiden metristä rataa, joten miksei se käy kotimaiseksi ratkaisuksi?


Iki-ihanaisen lähteemme Wikipedian mukaan raideleveyden pääasiallinen kompromissi on nopeus ja kaarresäde; pääosin tiiviissä kaupungissa linjattaessa kapea raideleveys on edellytys riittävälle kaarresäteelle kadunkulmassa kääntymiseen. Tampereella, ollen maantieteellisesti kapeahko, tälläiselle lienee kuitenkin vähän tarvetta.

----------


## Resiina

> Siis suunnitteletko jonkun linjan päätepysäkkiä rautatieasemalle, kun silmukkaa sinne ehdotat?
> .


Tai kenties kyseinen silmukka voisi palvella varakääntöpaikkana poikkeustilanteita ennakoiden. Onhan helsingissäkin muutama vastaava silmukka Arenantalon simukka, Rautatientorin raide, Kuusitien silmukka, yrjönkadun silmukka joka alunperin rakennettiin vara yhteydeksi  ja jne...

----------


## Ertsu

> Tai kenties kyseinen silmukka voisi palvella varakääntöpaikkana poikkeustilanteita ennakoiden. Onhan helsingissäkin muutama vastaava silmukka Arenantalon simukka, Rautatientorin raide, Kuusitien silmukka, yrjönkadun silmukka joka alunperin rakennettiin vara yhteydeksi  ja jne...


Molemmista päistä ajettava ratikka ei tarvitse silmukkaa. Sen ajosuunnan voi kääntää halvemmalla pistoraiteella.

----------


## risukasa

Metrin raideleveys ei estä rautatiellä ajamista. Samoille pölkyille voidaan laskea kiskoja eri raidelevyksillä. On Suomessakin vanha ja tuttu ratkaisu.

Varsinkin poikkeusliikenne paljon helpompaa järjestää jos valitaan kaksiohjaamoinen kalusto. Se taitaa sitten olla tarkalla että kumpi ratkaisu on kokonaisuutena taloudellisempi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Metrin raideleveys ei estä rautatiellä ajamista. Samoille pölkyille voidaan laskea kiskoja eri raidelevyksillä. On Suomessakin vanha ja tuttu ratkaisu.


Kertoisitko vielä, mitä etua tuo 1 metrin raideleveys tarjoaa 1,5 metriseen (1524 milliseen) verrattuna ? Miksi pitäisi laskea samoille pölkyille monen leveyksisiä ratoja, kun ratikka toimii myös 1524 mm:n leveydellä ?

----------


## 339-DF

> 1m pintarata on taloudellinen ja kotimaisen osaamisen alla oleva ratkaisu.


Ei raideleveys sinänsä vaadi mitään erityistä uutta koti- tai ulkomaista osaamista. Kyllä HKL:n rataosasto tekisi vaikka 1435 mm raideleveydellä ratikkarataa ihan nykyiselläkin osaamisella.

Teoriassa rakennuskustannukset ovat kapeammalla leveydellä edullisemmat, mutta ero on niin häviävän pieni, ettei sillä ole 100-200 Me luokan investoinnissa mitään merkitystä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Iki-ihanaisen lähteemme Wikipedian mukaan raideleveyden pääasiallinen kompromissi on nopeus ja kaarresäde; pääosin tiiviissä kaupungissa linjattaessa kapea raideleveys on edellytys riittävälle kaarresäteelle kadunkulmassa kääntymiseen. Tampereella, ollen maantieteellisesti kapeahko, tälläiselle lienee kuitenkin vähän tarvetta.


Mä olen myös joskus lukenut tuon sivun. Ehkä se käy esimerkiksi siitä, että wikipediassa on paljon ihan täyttä potaskaakin.

Helsingin ratikoiden minimikaarresäde on 15 m. Uudessa järjestelmässä tällaista ei missään tapauksessa hyväksyttäisi. Minimisäde esim. varikkoalueella voi olla 18 m mutta linjalla kaarresäde on vähintään 20 m. Eikä mikään estä alle 20 m kaarresäteitä ja 1524 raideleveyttä. Kyllä ne kiskot taipuvat samalla tavalla vaikka ovatkin vähän etäänpänä toisistaan.

Nopeus ja raideleveys eivät myöskään korreloi; muistellaanpa taas Japanin pikajunia ja niiden 1067 mm raideleveyttä.

Sen sijaan kaarresäde ja nopeus tietenkin korreloivat.

Olisikohan aika että joku muokkaisi tuota wikisivua oikeampaan suuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kertoisitko vielä, mitä etua tuo 1 metrin raideleveys tarjoaa 1,5 metriseen (1524 milliseen) verrattuna ? Miksi pitäisi laskea samoille pölkyille monen leveyksisiä ratoja, kun ratikka toimii myös 1524 mm:n leveydellä ?


Ainakin se tarjoaa sen edun, että minun mielestäni metrinen ratikka on harrastuksellisesti mielenkiintoisempi.  :Smile: 

Mutta vakavammin puhuen: en juurikaan näe syytä sille, miksi Tampereella päädyttäisiin metriseen ratkaisuun.

1524:a vastaan puhuu oikeastaan vain se, ettei nykyaikaista länsimaista ratikkakalustoa ole valmiina tuolle raideleveydelle eikä sitä ole myöskään tulossa. Siksi kaluston tilaaminen tulee hiukan kalliimmaksi kuin jollain tutulla raideleveydellä. Jos muistelen oikein, vaunuja pitäisi tilata parikymmentä, jotta ne saataisiin suurin piirtein samaan hintaan kuin vastaava 1435-vaunu, kun suunnittelukulut tulevat ikään kuin tilaajan maksettaviksi. Tietysti tilanteessa, jossa ollaan varmoja siitä, ettei junaintegraatiomahdollisuutta tarvita, ei tarvita myöskään 1524 mm raideleveyttä. Mutta silloin Tampere varmasti kallistuisi raideleveyteen 1435, joka kuitenkin on laajimmalle levinnyt ratikoiden raideleveys.

Toisaalta jos Helsinki on ehtinyt ottaa käyttöön uuden metrisen, Suomen oloihin suunnitellun ratikkansa, ja se toimii hyvin ja on riittävän suurikapasiteettinen, niin voisi ajatella, että Tampere haluaisi valmiin konseptin mukaisia vaunuja, mikä sitten sanelisi 1000 mm raideleveyden.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mä olen myös joskus lukenut tuon sivun. Ehkä se käy esimerkiksi siitä, että wikipediassa on paljon ihan täyttä potaskaakin.
> 
> Helsingin ratikoiden minimikaarresäde on 15 m. Uudessa järjestelmässä tällaista ei missään tapauksessa hyväksyttäisi. Minimisäde esim. varikkoalueella voi olla 18 m mutta linjalla kaarresäde on vähintään 20 m. Eikä mikään estä alle 20 m kaarresäteitä ja 1524 raideleveyttä. Kyllä ne kiskot taipuvat samalla tavalla vaikka ovatkin vähän etäänpänä toisistaan.
> 
> Nopeus ja raideleveys eivät myöskään korreloi; muistellaanpa taas Japanin pikajunia ja niiden 1067 mm raideleveyttä.
> 
> Sen sijaan kaarresäde ja nopeus tietenkin korreloivat.
> 
> Olisikohan aika että joku muokkaisi tuota wikisivua oikeampaan suuntaan.


Oliskohan tuo  suomenkielinen wikisivu helpompi ymmärtää ?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikä mikään estä alle 20 m kaarresäteitä ja 1524 raideleveyttä. Kyllä ne kiskot taipuvat samalla tavalla vaikka ovatkin vähän etäänpänä toisistaan.


Kyllähän kiskot taipuvat, mutta toisissaan akselilla kiinni olevat pyörät pyörivät aina samaa nopeutta, mutta koska ulkoraiteella matka on pidempi kuin sisäraiteella, jompikumpi pyöristä luistaa. Ja sitä enemmän, mitä suurempi raideleveys. Esim. 20 metrin kaarresäteellä 90 asteen käännös tekee 1000-millisellä 1,6 metrin pituuseron ja 1524-millisellä 2,4 metrin pituuseron. Se, mikä käytännön merkitys tällä on, jää asiantuntevampien ihmisten kerrottavaksi, mutta joka tapauksessa on selvää, että jyrkät käännökset suuremmalla raideleveydellä kuluttavat pyöriä ja kiskoja jonkin verran enemmän.

Akseloimattomilla pyörillä ongelmaa ei tietysti ole. Mutta jos nyt oikein muistan mitä aiheesta on keskusteltu täällä, niin telittömissä ratkaisuissa on omat ongelmansa junan vakaudessa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kyllähän kiskot taipuvat, mutta toisissaan akselilla kiinni olevat pyörät pyörivät aina samaa nopeutta, mutta koska ulkoraiteella matka on pidempi kuin sisäraiteella, jompikumpi pyöristä luistaa. Ja sitä enemmän, mitä suurempi raideleveys. Esim. 20 metrin kaarresäteellä 90 asteen käännös tekee 1000-millisellä 1,6 metrin pituuseron ja 1524-millisellä 2,4 metrin pituuseron. Se, mikä käytännön merkitys tällä on, jää asiantuntevampien ihmisten kerrottavaksi, mutta joka tapauksessa on selvää, että jyrkät käännökset suuremmalla raideleveydellä kuluttavat pyöriä ja kiskoja jonkin verran enemmän.
> 
> Akseloimattomilla pyörillä ongelmaa ei tietysti ole. Mutta jos nyt oikein muistan mitä aiheesta on keskusteltu täällä, niin telittömissä ratkaisuissa on omat ongelmansa junan vakaudessa.


Eihän puolelta toiselle ulottuvan akselin puuttuminen estä sitä, etteikö vaunussa voi olla teliä. Siis telissähän on yleensä 4 pyörää. Mikä estää rakentamasta teliä siten, että kaikki pyörät voisivat pyöriä toisistaan riippumattomilla nopeuksilla ?

----------


## risukasa

Suomalaisessa rautatietermistössä on mielestäni yleisesti määritelty teli niin, että se liikkuu vähintään joko sivusuunnassa tai pystyakselin ympäri, ja siinä on akselit. Englanninkielisessä wikipediassa määritelmä on taas paljon laveampi.

Syy, miksi ei haluta rakentaa pystyakselin ympäri kääntyvää pyörästöä niin, että eri puolen pyörät pyörisivät itsenäisillä nopeuksilla, johtuu siitä, että tämä vaatisi kahden erillisen ajomoottorin käyttöä yhtä teliä kohti. Kallista siis verrattuna perinteiseen ratkaisuun, jossa yksi moottori pyörittää kahta akselia.

Akselillinen pyörästö tosiaan huutaa tiukoissa kaarteissa ja suurempi raideleveys aiheuttaa siis lisää melua suuremman kiskon pituuseron vuoksi. Helsingissä raitiovaunujen melusta valitetaan erityisesti kääntösilmukoiden alueella. Vaikka valittajien joukko on enemmänkin äänekäs kuin väekäs, niin melu on silti merkittävä haaste. Mm. Munkkiniemen silmukassa on sitova 10km/h nopeusrajoitus melun takia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Suomalaisessa rautatietermistössä on mielestäni yleisesti määritelty teli niin, että se liikkuu vähintään joko sivusuunnassa tai pystyakselin ympäri, ja siinä on akselit. Englanninkielisessä wikipediassa määritelmä on taas paljon laveampi.
> 
> Syy, miksi ei haluta rakentaa pystyakselin ympäri kääntyvää pyörästöä niin, että eri puolen pyörät pyörisivät itsenäisillä nopeuksilla, johtuu siitä, että tämä vaatisi kahden erillisen ajomoottorin käyttöä yhtä teliä kohti. Kallista siis verrattuna perinteiseen ratkaisuun, jossa yksi moottori pyörittää kahta akselia.
> 
> Akselillinen pyörästö tosiaan huutaa tiukoissa kaarteissa ja suurempi raideleveys aiheuttaa siis lisää melua suuremman kiskon pituuseron vuoksi. Helsingissä raitiovaunujen melusta valitetaan erityisesti kääntösilmukoiden alueella. Vaikka valittajien joukko on enemmänkin äänekäs kuin väekäs, niin melu on silti merkittävä haaste. Mm. Munkkiniemen silmukassa on sitova 10km/h nopeusrajoitus melun takia.


Telin rakenne ei tosiaankaan vaadi yhtenäistä akselia vastakkaisella olevan pyörän kanssa.
Toisekseen kahdesta päästä ajettava ratikka ei tarvitse silmukkaa kääntöpaikalleen.

----------


## late-

> Mikä estää rakentamasta teliä siten, että kaikki pyörät voisivat pyöriä toisistaan riippumattomilla nopeuksilla ?


Ei mikään ja raitiovaunuissahan näitä on erityisesti juoksuteleinä. Monissa malleissa on kuitenkin palattu läpikulkeviin akseleihin. Pyörien mekaaninen yhteys parantaa olennaisesti telin ajodynamiikkaa, vaikka siitä kaarteissa kirskuntaa tuleekin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Esim. 20 metrin kaarresäteellä 90 asteen käännös tekee 1000-millisellä 1,6 metrin pituuseron ja 1524-millisellä 2,4 metrin pituuseron.


Täsmennetään nyt vielä asia, joka ei äsken tullut mieleen: Tuo kaarteen kiskojen pituusero ei riipu kaarresäteestä, vaan ainoastaan raideleveydestä, joten jokaisessa 90 asteen käännöksessä toinen pyörä joutuu liukumaan kyseisen matkan. Mutta suuremmalla kaarresäteellä se tekee sen tietysti pidemmällä matkalla, joten melu ja kiskojen suhteellinen kulutus vähenee. Mutta pyörän kuluminen ei ainakaan periaatteessa.




> Telin rakenne ei tosiaankaan vaadi yhtenäistä akselia vastakkaisella olevan pyörän kanssa.


Vaikka olisikin mahdollista, eri asia on sitten se, mikä on teknisesti järkevää. Esim. tässä ketjussa on telitekniikkaa käsitelty enemmänkin. Akselittomilla teleillä siis on myös huonot puolensa kulkuominaisuuksissa. Hyvällä ratatekniikalla voi (ja pitää) toki vaikuttaa myös kulkuun, mutta silti ehdoin tahdoin huonojen teknisten valintojen tekeminen ei ole hyvästä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei mikään ja raitiovaunuissahan näitä on erityisesti juoksuteleinä. Monissa malleissa on kuitenkin palattu läpikulkeviin akseleihin. Pyörien mekaaninen yhteys parantaa olennaisesti telin ajodynamiikkaa, vaikka siitä kaarteissa kirskuntaa tuleekin.


Tampereen tulevassa "pika"ratikassa ei juoksutelejä tai -pyöriä ole, vaan kaikki vetävät. Se ei kuitenkaan edellytä akselin käyttöä, vaan yksi moottori voi käyttää kahta peräkkäistä pyörää samalla puolella.

----------


## Ertsu

> Vaikka olisikin mahdollista, eri asia on sitten se, mikä on teknisesti järkevää. Esim. tässä ketjussa on telitekniikkaa käsitelty enemmänkin. Akselittomilla teleillä siis on myös huonot puolensa kulkuominaisuuksissa. Hyvällä ratatekniikalla voi (ja pitää) toki vaikuttaa myös kulkuun, mutta silti ehdoin tahdoin huonojen teknisten valintojen tekeminen ei ole hyvästä.


Katsoin tuota linkittämääsi ketjua, mutta en löytänyt tietoa akselittoman telin kulkuominaisuuksista. Millä tavalla akseliton teli kulkee huonommin ? Entä paljonko sen merkitys on ratikan pienillä nopeuksilla ? Luulisi, että kiskojen ja pyörien kuluminen on suurempi ongelma.

Kumipyöräpuolellakin vetävissä pyörissä on tasauspyörästöt juuri siksi, että kaarteessa eri puolen pyörät pyörivät eri nopeudella. Ratikan lattian alle tuskin mitään tasauspyörästöjä mahtuu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Katsoin tuota linkittämääsi ketjua, mutta en löytänyt tietoa akselittoman telin kulkuominaisuuksista.


Siitä on juurikin siinä viestissä, johon suoraan linkkasin (Anteron viesti 6.7.2007):




> Kiinteät akselit ovat vaatimuslistalla. Ne ovat osoittautuneet ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan paremmiksi kuin akselittomat ratkaisut. Siinä mennään rakenteen dynaamisiin muodonmuutoksiin ja pyörien kiertymäkulmaeroihin akselittoman rakenteen huonojen ajo-ominaisuuksien selittäjänä. Akseli on helpoin ja yksinkertaisin ratkaisu näihin ongelmiin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Siitä on juurikin siinä viestissä, johon suoraan linkkasin (Anteron viesti 6.7.2007):


Voisiko niissä käyttää jotain levykytkintä, joka irrottaisi kaarteessa ja jota ohjattaisiin nivelen taipumisesta ? Minkälaisia nuo huonot ajo-ominaisuudet ovat ilman akselia ? Mistä nopeudesta alkaen ?

----------


## sebastin

Jotain tällaista. Lapseni piirsi tämän. Kyllä insinöörit osaavat. 

Tallaisella projektilla on työllistävä vaikutus ja valtava tuotto Tampereen seudulle. Kotimaisuusaste voidaan pitää korkeana ja euro-alueen taantuman aikana rakentaminen edullistuu. Ei ole aikaa hukattavissa eikä nahistelua pienistä seikoista kuten raideleveydestä tai tunneleista, ne eivät voi olla hidastava esteenä. Jos radat ovat tulossa joskus jokatapauksessa, on järkevää lopettaa kaikki kaiho. Pintaradan rakentaminen ei lähde käyntiin ilman, että aihetta aktiivisesti pusketaan, tavoitteena rakentamisen aloittaminen vuoden-kahden kuluttua.

----------


## Jykke

> Jotain tällaista. Lapseni piirsi tämän. Kyllä insinöörit osaavat.


 Joo nyt selvisi. Tuollainen silmukka on sikäli aika tilallisesti hankala. Uskaltaisin näin äkkiseltään sanoa, että mahdoton. Yksinkertaisempi risteys (samanlainen kuin uusi Mannerheimintien, Simonkadun ja Kaivokadun risteys) olisi parempi ratkaisu. 

Olettekos muuten miettineet  mihin tuo Rautatienkatua pohjoiseen (kuvassa vasemmalle lähtevät raiteet) menevän linjan olisi tarkoitus kulkea. Itsekkin olen joskus pohtinut sille reitillä ratikkaliikennettä (esim. Ranta-Tampellaan).

----------


## Ertsu

> Olettekos muuten miettineet  mihin tuo Rautatienkatua pohjoiseen (kuvassa vasemmalle lähtevät raiteet) menevän linjan olisi tarkoitus kulkea. Itsekkin olen joskus pohtinut sille reitillä ratikkaliikennettä (esim. Ranta-Tampellaan).


Ranta-Tampellaan pääsee hyvin myös oikealla junalla = lähijunalla.

----------


## Kaid

> Nopeus ja raideleveys eivät myöskään korreloi; muistellaanpa taas Japanin pikajunia ja niiden 1067 mm raideleveyttä.


Mikäli - kuten oletan - "Japanin pikajunilla" viitataan Shinkansen-järjestelmään, on syytä huomauttaa Shinkansenin raideleveyden olevan Japanin muusta rateverkosta poiketen 1435 mm. Australiassa sen sijaan on käsittääkseni suurnopeusratoja 1067 mm raidelevydellä.

----------


## Jykke

> Ranta-Tampellaan pääsee hyvin myös oikealla junalla = lähijunalla.


 Asemalle kyllä. Muualle keskustaan ilman vaihtoa tai pitkää kävelyä... Ei. Jos tulevaisuudessa Tampellan alueen liikenne hoidetaan ruuhka-aikoina bussilinjalla 24 ja yhdellä lähijunapysäkillä, niin liikenneyhteydet eivät ole parantuneet huomattavasti. 

Ranta-Tampellan uudelle asuinalueelle voisi mielestäni vetää ratikan kahta vaihtoehtoista reittiä. Yksi reitti olisi Kauppakadulta Kuninkaankadun kävelykadulle, jolla rata kulkisi limitettynä (Anttilan kohdalla pysäkki kohtauspaikkoineen). Rata jatkaisi aina limitettynä Finlaysonin ohitse (pysäkki kirkon kohdalla) aina Mältinrantaan, josta kuljettaisiin kosken ylitse uuden raitiotie ja kävelysillan kautta. Siitä Keernakadulle (jossa olisi pysäkki). Siitä Verstaankatua Tampellan bulevardille (pysäkki Pelllavantorilla) ja sitä pitkin aina uudelle Ranta-Tampellan asuinalueelle. Toista reittiä en ole vielä hirveästi ehtinyt miettiä, mutta se kulkisi  suunnilleen Rautatienkadulta Juhannuskylän lävitse Lapintielle ja siitä Juhlatalonkadulle, josta samaa reittiä pitkin Tampellan bulevardille.

----------


## Ertsu

Kuva kertoisi enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa. Itse olen käyttänyt noita valmiita ilmakuvia piirrospohjana, mutta onko siinä jotain tekijänoikeuslain vastaista ? Minulle ei ainakaan kukaan ole tullut sanomaan, että äläpäs käytä niitä karttakuvia.

----------


## Jykke

> Kuva kertoisi enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa. Itse olen käyttänyt noita valmiita ilmakuvia piirrospohjana, mutta onko siinä jotain tekijänoikeuslain vastaista ? Minulle ei ainakaan kukaan ole tullut sanomaan, että äläpäs käytä niitä karttakuvia.


Noihin tekijänoikeuksiin en osaa vastata, mutta suosittelen tutustumaan ja käyttämään Googlemapsia.  

Vai oliko tämä kehotus minulle  kuvien tekemisessä, kun selostin edellisessä viestissäni linjauksen vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## Ertsu

> Vai oliko tämä kehotus minulle  kuvien tekemisessä, kun selostin edellisessä viestissäni linjauksen vaihtoehtoja?


Sitä nimenomaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Sitä nimenomaan.


Googlemapsissa olen oikeastaan para-aikaa taitelemassa muutamaa karttaa, joten eiköhän niitäkin joskus nähdä.  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereen tulevassa "pika"ratikassa ei juoksutelejä tai -pyöriä ole, vaan kaikki vetävät. Se ei kuitenkaan edellytä akselin käyttöä, vaan yksi moottori voi käyttää kahta peräkkäistä pyörää samalla puolella.


Tuota noin... Missäs tuollainen päätös jo on tehty ennen kuin on päätöstä edes raideleveydestä yms. teknisistä spekseistä? Tai ennen kuin hankintalain mukaista kilpailutusta on järjestetty (missä tapauksessa se voitaisiin speksata vaatimuksena tai sitten valmistajat esittäisivät vastauksissaan sitä tekniikka mitä haluavat)?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> [piirros]
> 
> Jotain tällaista. Lapseni piirsi tämän. Kyllä insinöörit osaavat. 
> 
> Tallaisella projektilla on työllistävä vaikutus ja valtava tuotto Tampereen seudulle. Kotimaisuusaste voidaan pitää korkeana ja euro-alueen taantuman aikana rakentaminen edullistuu. Ei ole aikaa hukattavissa eikä nahistelua pienistä seikoista kuten raideleveydestä tai tunneleista, ne eivät voi olla hidastava esteenä. Jos radat ovat tulossa joskus jokatapauksessa, on järkevää lopettaa kaikki kaiho. Pintaradan rakentaminen ei lähde käyntiin ilman, että aihetta aktiivisesti pusketaan, tavoitteena rakentamisen aloittaminen vuoden-kahden kuluttua.


Kiireestä olen samaa mieltä, mutta miksi ihmeessä tällainen sykkyrä tarvittaisiin rautatieaseman edustalle?

Työllistävyys ei saa olla kriteeri vaan se että saadaan mahdollisimman hyvä hinta/laatu-suhde. Se tarkoittaa mielellään edullista mutta hyvät hyödyt tuottavaa verkkoa. Laaja kyllä, mutta ei itsetarkoituksellisesti mahdollisimman monimutkainen.

Jos keskustaan jollakin aikavälillä on tarkoitus rakentaa Hämeenkadun (tai lähinnä vastaavan) reitin rinnalle jotain muuta, niin yksi edes jokseenkin järkevä vaihtoehto voisi olla Satakunnankatu. Suurimmalta osaltaan kadulle mahtuisi raitiotiekiskot omalle erotetulle väylälleen ja jäljelle jäisi vielä kaksi kaista autoille (jotka voitaisiin käyttää joko tyyliin 1+1 kaistaa eri suuntiin tai sitten 2 kaistaa samaan suuntaan, jolloin suunta olisi peilikuva Hämeenkadun vastaavan autoväylän kanssa). Ongelmaksi jäisi kapea Satakunnansilta ja sen itäpuolinen osa Kyttälässä. Paloaseman kohdalta voisi kenties kääntyä Lapintielle, mutta silta olisi edelleen ongelma. Tai sitten reitin voisi linjata Finlaysonin alueen pohjoispuolelta suunniteltua Palatsinsiltaa (jalankulkusilta) pitkin Tampellan alueelle.

Joka tapauksessa perusskeema on se, että hahmotan Tampereen keskustan hieman Manhattanin kaltaisena pitkänä ja kapeana kaistaleena (tosin sillä erotuksella että New Yorkissa pääakseli on lähellä pohjois-etelä -suuntaa ja Tampereella melko tarkkaan itä-länsi), jossa pääakselin kanssa 90 asteen kulmassa olevat yhteydet hoituvat kohtuullisen hyvin jopa jalan. New Yorkissahan (metro)linjat kulkevat pääosin avenueiden alla (esim. 4, 5, 6 - Park Avenue; B, D, F, V - 6th Avenue; 1, 2, 3 - 7th Avenue; A, C, E - 8th Avenue; lisäksi N, Q, R, W - Broadway) ja vaihtoyhteyksiä linjojen välillä on vain muutamissa paikoissa. Käytännössä kannattaakin matkustaa sopivimmalla linjalla lähimmän kadun (Street) kohdalle ja kävellä tuota katua pitkin perille: kävelymatka on yleensä aika lyhyt ja taatusti nopeampi kuin käydä jossain kaukana vaihtamassa linjalle jolla teoriassa pääsee lähemmäksi.

Eli käytännössä Tampereella Satakunnankadun linjalta ei välttämättä tarvitsisi poiketa Keskustorille kun vaikkapa Kuninkaankadun kautta kävelemällä tuo matka taittuu parissa minuutissa eli ei ole sen pidempi kuin tunnelit monella metroasemalla suurissa kaupungeissa. Vaihtopiste voisi olla olemassa, mutta esimerkiksi jossain Sepänkadun lähistöllä Amurissa, missä kaupunki on joka tapauksessa hyvin kapea.

No, ei kannata ottaa liian vakavasti noita ajatuksia. Kunpahan leikittelen ajatuksella miten jatkokehitystä voisi toteuttaa. Ehkä parempiakin vaihtoehtoja löytyy.

Mutta siitä olen melko varma, että rautatieaseman edessä ei tarvita monimutkaisia lenkkejä missään kuviteltavissa olevassa järkevässä skenaariossa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tuota noin... Missäs tuollainen päätös jo on tehty ennen kuin on päätöstä edes raideleveydestä yms. teknisistä spekseistä?


Tietääkseni raideleveys päätettiin jo silloin alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa, jossa ratikan piti soveltua myös RHK:n raiteille. Helsingin metrokin käyttää 1524 mm:n raideleveyttä vaikka ei RHK:n radoilla ajelekaan. Se on se leveys, joka mahdollistaa myöhemmin rataverkon käytön.

----------


## Ertsu

Nyt löysin sen: http://www.tampere.fi/projekti/raideliikenne/lahtok.htm

_"Kalusto: 

Pääosin matalalattiainen kaksivirtajärjestelmälaite


Kaikki telit vetäviä


Molemmista päistä ajettavia"_

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ertsun lähteen alalaidassa lukee "Päivitetty 28.3.2002", ja projektin nimikin on vielä "TamTrain".

Lukkoon lyötyä kalustomäärittelyä Tampereen pikaraitiotiestä ei ole olemassa. Tietystikin eri vaiheissa on esitetty erilaisia arvioita asiasta.

Eri määrittelyistä on eri tavoin hyötyä ja haittaa:
- 1524 mm raideleveydestä on Tampereella (ja esim. Turussa) se ilmeinen hyöty, että rautatieraiteiden yhteiskäyttö on mahdollista.
- 2,65 m korileveys tarjoaa enemmän kapasiteettia kuin 2,2m, 2,3m tai 2,4 m leveys.
- Veto kaikissa teleissä tarjoaa erityisesti suuremman maksimikaltevuuden, eli vaunu voi ajaa jyrkempää rinnettä. Sen sijaan samalla vaunu on kalliimpi ostaa ja ylläpitää.

----------


## JE

> Mikäli - kuten oletan - "Japanin pikajunilla" viitataan Shinkansen-järjestelmään, on syytä huomauttaa Shinkansenin raideleveyden olevan Japanin muusta rateverkosta poiketen 1435 mm. Australiassa sen sijaan on käsittääkseni suurnopeusratoja 1067 mm raidelevydellä.


Näinhän se on. Japanissakin on 1067 mm raiteella toki nopeampaa kapearaiteista liikennettä kuin useissa muissa maissa, mutta ei siellä päästä lähellekään suurimpia kapearaiteisten junien nopeuksia. Varsinaisia suurnopeusratoja 1067 mm raiteella ei kai ole missään, mutta Australian Queenslandissa (osuus Brisbane-Rockhampton) ja toisaalta Etelä-Afrikassa lienee ajettu yli 200 km/h nopeuksilla kuitenkin.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuota noin... Missäs tuollainen päätös jo on tehty ennen kuin on päätöstä edes raideleveydestä yms. teknisistä spekseistä?


 TASE:essa ollaan todettu, että katuratikka olisi teknisesti samanlainen kuin entinen pikaratikkakin, elikkä se täyttäisi nämä kohdat jotka esitellän vanhalla TamTRainin sivulla: 





> Kalusto: 
> 
> Pääosin matalalattiainen kaksivirtajärjestelmälaite
> 
> 
> Kaikki telit vetäviä
> 
> 
> Molemmista päistä ajettavia
> ...


Toki suunnitelmat voivat ja varmasti muuttuvatkin. Ainakin kaksivirtajärjestelmän osalta, jos Pispalan kohdalla ei hyödynnetäkkään rautatietä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> TASE:essa ollaan todettu, että katuratikka olisi teknisesti samanlainen kuin entinen pikaratikkakin, elikkä se täyttäisi nämä kohdat jotka esitellän vanhalla TamTRainin sivulla: [...] Toki suunnitelmat voivat ja varmasti muuttuvatkin. Ainakin kaksivirtajärjestelmän osalta, jos Pispalan kohdalla ei hyödynnetäkkään rautatietä.


Kyseessä on siis selvityksessä työhypoteesina käytetty speksi (ja ihan kohtuullisen järkevä sellainen, sikäli kuin pystyn arvioimaan), mutta ei päätös. Jos kaksivirtajärjestelmää ei suurella varmuudella tarvita, siitä ei kannata maksaa, koska myöhemmin uuteen kalustoon sellaisen halutessaan saa. Raideväli on puolestaan vähän kauaskantoisempi päätös. Mutta eivätköhän akselitekniikkaan liittyvät asiat ole pääsosin sellaisia jotka voidaan ratkaista tarjouskilpailun osana? Mieluiten itse rata kannattanee mahdollisuuksien salliessa suunnitella kalustolle mahdollisimman vähän erikoisvaatimuksia asettavaksi. Jos jo lähtökohtaisesti suunnitellaan sellainen rata, joka vaatii erikoisia ominaisuuksia kalustolta, niin ei se ainakaan järjestelmän hintaa alenna.

----------


## kouvo

> Oma näkemykseni on, että raitiotien väylä (2 vierekkäistä kaistaa) tulee olla joko Hämeenkadun nykyisen ajoradan pohjois- tai etelälaidalla (kannattaisi tarkemmin selvittää kumpi toimisi paremmin), mutta ei missään nimessä keskellä tai laidoilla.


Ei välttämättä kuitenkaan aivan niin mahdoton ajatus, kun mitä ensikuulemalta vaikutti. Väkertelin pienen hahmotelman siitä miltä itä-Hämppi voisi näyttää, jos pohjoislaita varattaisiin ratikoille: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=117qo91&s=4. 

Kyseinen hahmotelma aiheuttaisi luonnollisesti joitakin muutoksia Hämeenkadun ympäristön liikennejärjestelyihin. Mm. Verkatehtaankatu pitäisi kaksisuuntaistaa ja varata ainoastaan busseille. Lisäksi itä-Hämpin pienet poikkikadut pitäisi myös katkaista ja kaksisuuntaistaa samaan tyyliin kuin Itsenäisyydenkadun poikkikadut. Kosken itäpuolisesta Hämeenkadusta saataisiin kuitenkin kävelykatu, jonne ei autoilla olisi asiaa.

Hahmotelman ulkopuolelle jää Itsenäisyydenkadun ja Tammelan puistokadun risteys, joka on seuraava ratikkaliikenteen ongelmakohta itäsuunnassa. Yksi mahdollisuus tietysti olisi että ratikat käyttäisivät reunimmaisia kaistoja asematunnelin ja kyseisen risteyksen välillä (toisin kuin kuvassa) yhdessä bussien kanssa, mutta saattaapa siihen kohtaan olla parempiakin ratkaisuja.

----------


## Jykke

> Kuva kertoisi enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa.


 Tässä olisi nyt se yksi kartta jota olen värkännyt (ja varmasti tulen lisää värkkäämään). Kyseinen linjasto on eräänlainen entisen ja nykyisen suunnitelman sekä täällä esitettyjen ehdotusten ja omien pohdintojeni yhdistelmä.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei välttämättä kuitenkaan aivan niin mahdoton ajatus, kun mitä ensikuulemalta vaikutti. Väkertelin pienen hahmotelman siitä miltä itä-Hämppi voisi näyttää, jos pohjoislaita varattaisiin ratikoille: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=117qo91&s=4. 
> 
> Kyseinen hahmotelma aiheuttaisi luonnollisesti joitakin muutoksia Hämeenkadun ympäristön liikennejärjestelyihin. Mm. Verkatehtaankatu pitäisi kaksisuuntaistaa ja varata ainoastaan busseille. Lisäksi itä-Hämpin pienet poikkikadut pitäisi myös katkaista ja kaksisuuntaistaa samaan tyyliin kuin Itsenäisyydenkadun poikkikadut. Kosken itäpuolisesta Hämeenkadusta saataisiin kuitenkin kävelykatu, jonne ei autoilla olisi asiaa.


Miksi bussit eivät käytä Hämeenkadun etelälaitaa?

----------


## kouvo

> Miksi bussit eivät käytä Hämeenkadun etelälaitaa?


Ei kai siihen mitään muuta syytä ole kuin se, että Hämeenkadun itäpuolen etelälaidalle sopisi mielestäni hyvin kävelyalue. 

TASEesta vielä muutama sana. Bussiliikenne Tampereella ja seudulla toimii mielestäni kohtalaisen hyvin. En varsinaisesti ymmärrä miksi TASEessa bussiliikenteen kehittämiseen on ensimmäisellä kaudella kohdistettu 45 miljoonaa euroa. Ei kai näihin kehittämisrahoihin ole upotettu normaaleja kaluston uusimiskustannuksia? Amuri-Lentävänniemi ratikka olisi kustannuksiltaan suurinpiirtein samoilla hehtaareilla bussiliikenteen kehittämisrahojen kanssa. Rahat tulisi siis ensivaiheessa kohdistaa nimenomaan raideliikennehankkeisiin, eikä bussiliikenteen kehittämiseen. Kaiken järjen mukaan ratikan ensimmäinen vaihe tulisi olla länsipuolen yhteys, jossa todelliset ruuhkat ovat, eikä Hervannan suunta, jossa ruuhkista ei ole tietoakaan. Tätä perustelee myös kustannuserot eri suuntien ratikkahankkeiden välillä. On huomattavasti helpompi saada päätökset aikaan kymmenien miljoonien eurojen hankkeesta kuin +100 miljoonan euron hankkeesta. Raideliikennehän ei Tampereen seudulla ikinä käynnisty, jollei ensimmäistäkään hanketta saada vireille. Voidaan jatkaa turhanpäiväisten suunnitelmien tekoa mammauttihintaluokan hankkeista ja todeta, että ajankohtaisiksi hankkeet tulevat muutaman vuosikymmenen kuluttua jne...
Myös lähijunaliikenne jossain muodossa olisi käynnistettävissä huomattavasti edullisimmin kustannuksin kuin TASEessa esitetään.

----------


## ultrix

> TASEesta vielä muutama sana. Bussiliikenne Tampereella ja seudulla toimii mielestäni kohtalaisen hyvin. En varsinaisesti ymmärrä miksi TASEessa bussiliikenteen kehittämiseen on ensimmäisellä kaudella kohdistettu 45 miljoonaa euroa. Ei kai näihin kehittämisrahoihin ole upotettu normaaleja kaluston uusimiskustannuksia?


Bussiliikenteen kehittäminen tarkoittaa seuraavia asioita:

Bussikaistat Paasikiventielle Lielahdesta SepänkadulleBussikaistat Teiskontielle koko matkaltaPispalan valtatielle ja edelleen Nokiantielle (Tesoman valtatien risteykseen asti) bussikaistat nykyisistä niiltä kohdin, missä mahdollistaHervantaan Insinöörinkadusta ja Tieteenkadusta joukkoliikennekadut (pihoihin ajo toki sallittu)Kalevantien ja Messukylänkadun / -tien reunimmaisista kaistoista bussikaistatSammonkadun talouskaistoista bussikaistatLiikennevalo- tai muut liittymäetuudet kaikille em. osuuksilla, lisäksi muille joukkoliikenteen pääväylille liittymäetuudetMoottoriteille kulkemaan pikalinjoja naapurikuntien keskuksiin




> Kaiken järjen mukaan ratikan ensimmäinen vaihe tulisi olla länsipuolen yhteys, jossa todelliset ruuhkat ovat, eikä Hervannan suunta, jossa ruuhkista ei ole tietoakaan. 
> 
> Tätä perustelee myös kustannuserot eri suuntien ratikkahankkeiden välillä. On huomattavasti helpompi saada päätökset aikaan kymmenien miljoonien eurojen hankkeesta kuin +100 miljoonan euron hankkeesta. .


Itsekin olin ällikällä lyöty, kun luin TASE 2025-raportista, että Lentävänniemi saa ratikat vasta kakkosvaiheessa joskus 2020. Mutta kun ajattelee tarkemmin, oivaltaa että Lentävänniemen ja koko muun länsipuolen ensisijainen ongelma on joukkoliikenteen nopeus, ei vielä kapasiteetin puute.

Länsipuolen joukkoliikenteen kroonista hitautta nopeutetaan kattavimmin rakentamalla Paasikiventielle ja Sepänkadulle bussikaistat. Jos Lentävänniemen linjalla 10 minuuttia käy aivan liian ahtaaksi ja joudutaan menemään esimerkiksi viiden minuutin vuoroväleihin, alkaa raitiotie tulla jo järkeväksi rakentaa.

Hervannassa tilanne on jo nyt tämä. Ensi syksyksi Insinöörinkadulla kulkee 8 bussivuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa (linjat 30 + 39) ja Länsi-Hervantaan linja 23 parhaimmillaan ehkä jopa viiden minuutin välein, koska muuten väki ei mahdu busseihin. Näiden lisäksi Hermian puolella palvelee linjat 20 + 24 yhdistetyllä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä ja linja 13 vartin vuorovälillä.

Jos siis Hervannan runkolinja 23 ja Vuoreksen kasvaessa vähintään kymmenen minuutin vuoroväliin tihentyvä 39 muutetaan raitiotieksi, jolla kullakin on 10 minuutin vuoroväli, Hervantaan ajetaan ratikoilla viiden minuutin välein. 10 minuuttia riittää Länsi-Hervannan palvelemiseen ja toiset 10 minuuttia Etelä-Hervannan ja Vuoreksen palvelemiseen.

Kapasiteetin ohella myös kaupunkikehityshankkeet perustelevat nimenomaan Hervannan suunnan ensisijaisuutta. Tieteenkadun 2000...2500 asukkaan uudesta asuinalueesta, 3000 asukkaan Hervantajärvestä ja Vuoreksen 13 000 asukkaan pikkukaupungista luonnon kainalosta ei saada perittyä investointikorvauksia, jos ratikka tulee vasta kun talot ovat valmiita. Varsinkin Vuorekseen ratikalla alkaa olla jo kiire, nimittäin raitiotien varsi on näillä näkymin 2016 mennessä rakennettu. Jos rakennustyöt saadaan esimerkiksi 2011 käyntiin, voidaan kehittämiskorvaukset vielä perustellusti periä.

Lännessä on toki 1800 asukkaalle suunniteltu Santalahti ja 4000 asukkaalle suunniteltu Niemenranta, joista edellinen voi alkuvaiheessa tukeutua lähijunaseisakkeeseen ja Paasikiventien busseihin (voisiko bussikaistoista rahastaa maanomistajia?) ja jälkimmäinen on vasta osayleiskaavaluonnosvaiheessa, eli tuskin ehtii rakentua valmiiksi ennen vuotta 2020. Koplaisinkin Niemenrannan Lentävänniemen ratikan rakentamiseen.

Käytännössä Lentävänniemen ratikka vaatii myös keskustan raitiotien (Amuri-Yliopisto), joka maksanee noin 20 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## kouvo

> Bussiliikenteen kehittäminen tarkoittaa seuraavia asioita:
> 
> Bussikaistat Paasikiventielle Lielahdesta SepänkadulleBussikaistat Teiskontielle koko matkaltaPispalan valtatielle ja edelleen Nokiantielle (Tesoman valtatien risteykseen asti) bussikaistat nykyisistä niiltä kohdin, missä mahdollistaHervantaan Insinöörinkadusta ja Tieteenkadusta joukkoliikennekadut (pihoihin ajo toki sallittu)Kalevantien ja Messukylänkadun / -tien reunimmaisista kaistoista bussikaistatSammonkadun talouskaistoista bussikaistatLiikennevalo- tai muut liittymäetuudet kaikille em. osuuksilla, lisäksi muille joukkoliikenteen pääväylille liittymäetuudetMoottoriteille kulkemaan pikalinjoja naapurikuntien keskuksiin


Paasikiventie on käytännössä jo menetetty noin joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Rahat kannattaa kohdistaa Pispalan valtatielle, ja sinnekkin on jo tehty bussien ohituskaistoja. Pvt on jokatapauksessa niin kapea väylä, että enään mitään massiivisia bussikaistoja sinne ei voi tehdä, joten rahaa tuskin kovin paljon sillä suunnalla palaa, tai ainakaan ei pitäisi palaa. Huomio onkin ennenkaikkea kiinnitettävä siihen, miten muut autot saadaan Paasikiventielle Pvt:n bussiliikennettä häiritsemästä.

Hervanta on suunniteltu huomattavasti nykyistä väkimääräänsä suuremmaksi ja kadut on ilmeisesti mitoitettu YYA-hengessä neuvostoliiton ja DDR:n oppien mukaan. Bussien joukkoliikennekadut siellä ovat rahan haaskausta.

Moottoriteiden käyttö bussiliikenteessä seudulla on sekin hieman kyseenalaista. Bussien etu on nimenomaan se, että ne palvelevat lähellä ja tiheällä pysäkkiverkolla. Raideliikenne hoitaa nopeat yhteydet.

----------


## kouvo

> Hervannassa tilanne on jo nyt tämä. Ensi syksyksi Insinöörinkadulla kulkee 8 bussivuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa (linjat 30 + 39) ja Länsi-Hervantaan linja 23 parhaimmillaan ehkä jopa viiden minuutin välein, koska muuten väki ei mahdu busseihin. Näiden lisäksi Hermian puolella palvelee linjat 20 + 24 yhdistetyllä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä ja linja 13 vartin vuorovälillä.
> 
> Jos siis Hervannan runkolinja 23 ja Vuoreksen kasvaessa vähintään kymmenen minuutin vuoroväliin tihentyvä 39 muutetaan raitiotieksi, jolla kullakin on 10 minuutin vuoroväli, Hervantaan ajetaan ratikoilla viiden minuutin välein. 10 minuuttia riittää Länsi-Hervannan palvelemiseen ja toiset 10 minuuttia Etelä-Hervannan ja Vuoreksen palvelemiseen.
> 
> Kapasiteetin ohella myös kaupunkikehityshankkeet perustelevat nimenomaan Hervannan suunnan ensisijaisuutta. Tieteenkadun 2000...2500 asukkaan uudesta asuinalueesta, 3000 asukkaan Hervantajärvestä ja Vuoreksen 13 000 asukkaan pikkukaupungista luonnon kainalosta ei saada perittyä investointikorvauksia, jos ratikka tulee vasta kun talot ovat valmiita. Varsinkin Vuorekseen ratikalla alkaa olla jo kiire, nimittäin raitiotien varsi on näillä näkymin 2016 mennessä rakennettu. Jos rakennustyöt saadaan esimerkiksi 2011 käyntiin, voidaan kehittämiskorvaukset vielä perustellusti periä.
> 
> Lännessä on toki 1800 asukkaalle suunniteltu Santalahti ja 4000 asukkaalle suunniteltu Niemenranta, joista edellinen voi alkuvaiheessa tukeutua lähijunaseisakkeeseen ja Paasikiventien busseihin (voisiko bussikaistoista rahastaa maanomistajia?) ja jälkimmäinen on vasta osayleiskaavaluonnosvaiheessa, eli tuskin ehtii rakentua valmiiksi ennen vuotta 2020. Koplaisinkin Niemenrannan Lentävänniemen ratikan rakentamiseen.
> 
> Käytännössä Lentävänniemen ratikka vaatii myös keskustan raitiotien (Amuri-Yliopisto), joka maksanee noin 20 miljoonaa euroa.


Yhdellä ratikkalinjalla ei Hervannassa paljon juhlita, etenkin jos tarkoituksena on taata myös Vuorekseen inhimilliset matka-ajat. Useampi reitti Hervannan päässä taas lisää investointikustannuksia. Näin ollen Hervantaan jäisi ratikan toteutuessakin tod.näk. useampia bussilinjoja, jollei tarkoitus ole pyrkiä liityntäliikenteeseen.

Suhtaudun vähän skeptisesti mahdollisuuteen saada perittyä minkäänlaisia investointikorvauksia Vuoreksen päässä. Torpat tontteineen menevät varmasti kaupaksi hyvään hintaan, mutta kerrosmökkihehtaareista tuskin saadaan mitään ökyhintaa nyhdettyä, tuli ratikkaa tai ei.

Taloudelliset ja liikenteelliset seikat osoittavat selkeästi sen, että ykkösvaiheessa ratikka kannattaa tuupata länteen.

----------


## ultrix

TASE 2025:ssa Hervantaan on suunniteltu kaksi linjaa, joista toinen haarautuu Vuorekseen ja toinen Länsi-Hervantaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itsekin olin ällikällä lyöty, kun luin TASE 2025-raportista, että Lentävänniemi saa ratikat vasta kakkosvaiheessa joskus 2020. Mutta kun ajattelee tarkemmin, oivaltaa että Lentävänniemen ja koko muun länsipuolen ensisijainen ongelma on joukkoliikenteen nopeus, ei vielä kapasiteetin puute.
> 
> Länsipuolen joukkoliikenteen kroonista hitautta nopeutetaan kattavimmin rakentamalla Paasikiventielle ja Sepänkadulle bussikaistat. Jos Lentävänniemen linjalla 10 minuuttia käy aivan liian ahtaaksi ja joudutaan menemään esimerkiksi viiden minuutin vuoroväleihin, alkaa raitiotie tulla jo järkeväksi rakentaa.


Jos tämä on logiikka niin silloin raidekerroin on unohdettu kokonaan. Olen asunut Lentävänniemessä (ja sattumoisin olin tuolloin töissä Hervannassa), joten voin väittää tietäväni jotain alueen oloista. Käsitykseni mukaan bussiliikenne ei ole Lentävännimessä houkuttelevaa ja bussia käyttävät vain ne joiden on pakko. Yksi tekijä toki on nopeus mutta eivät Paasikiventien bussikaistat sitä lopullisesti ratkaise mitenkään. Ruuhkattominakin aikoina oli henkisesti tappavaa istua sitä matkaa bussin kyydissä.

Toisaalta Lentävänniemi ei ole koko Länsi-Tampere (tai Tampereen läntiset naapurit), vain pieni osa siitä. Suuri osa joukkoliikenteestä kulkee Pispalan valtatien kautta, kuten on järkevää sekä historiallisesti että ajatellen missä reitin varrella on asutusta ja tärkeitä kohteita. Ei käsittääkseni esim. Tesoman / Raholan jne. suunnasta kannata ohjata liikennettä Paasikiventielle: se pidentäisi matkaa ja toisaalta kohteet kuten Pispan koulu, ammattikoulun toimipisteet, Ahjola, Pyynikintori (Tampereen Lyseo, konsevatorio) jäisivät jossain määrin syrjemmäksi reitiltä. Samalla yhteydet keskustasta noihin paikkoihin kärsisivät. Pispalan asutus painottuu myös enemmän Pispalan valtatien kuin Paasikiventien varteen. Paasikiventien linjaus tajoaisi yhtedet vain Rantatien varren muutamaan kerrostaloon ja vähäiseen määrän pienyritystoiminnan toimipisteitä.

Jos siis bussikaistat Paasikiventielle tehdään, niin Lentävänniemen bussiyhteydet nopeutuvat marginaalisesti mutta muutoin länteen ei saada mitään parannusta muutoin kuin reitittämällä muitakin bussilinjoja tuota kautta, mikä taas heikentäisi palvelua Pispalassa/-aan sekä lännestä että keskustan suunnasta eikä oikeastaan parantaisi tilannetta myöskään lännempänä asuvien osalta.

Jos pikaraitiotie Lentävänniemestä keskustaan tehdään, ensinnäkin Lentävänniemen yhteydet paranevat niin ratkaisevasti että matkustajamäärä lisääntyy radikaalisti. Muualta lännestä tulevat voisivat halutessaan nopeuttaa matkaansa esim. Hervantaan vaihtamalla raitiotielle jo Lielahden aseman kohdalla ja näin ohittaa kannaksen ruuhkat. Ja jos pikaraitiotie rakennetaan Pispalan valtatien / radan maastokäytävään, yhteydet Pispalasta/-aan paranevat huomattavasti. Seuraavassa vaiheessa raitiotietä voitaineen laajentaa muualle länteen.

Raitiotien linjaaminen Paasikiventien maastokäytävään olisi helppo ratkaisu, mutta pahaa pelkään että se olisi mammuttimainen virhe pitkällä aikavälillä: pitkä pätkä rataa jonka varressa ei ole juuri mitään -- siitä huolimatta jos sinne muutama kerrostalo lisää jossain vaiheessa rakennetaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Raitiotien linjaaminen Paasikiventien maastokäytävään olisi helppo ratkaisu, mutta pahaa pelkään että se olisi mammuttimainen virhe pitkällä aikavälillä: pitkä pätkä rataa jonka varressa ei ole juuri mitään -- siitä huolimatta jos sinne muutama kerrostalo lisää jossain vaiheessa rakennetaan.


 Jos ratikka kulkisi nykyisellä rautatiellä (lisäraiteineen), niin se tarjoaisi paremman yhteyden paitsi Pispalaan, niin myös mahdollisuuden rakentaa vaihtoasema lähijunan ja ratikan välillä, mikä olisi suoraan sanottuna elintärkeä asia, jotta nykyinen TASE:een suunnitelma toimisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos ratikka kulkisi nykyisellä rautatiellä (lisäraiteineen), niin se tarjoaisi paremman yhteyden paitsi Pispalaan, niin myös mahdollisuuden rakentaa vaihtoasema lähijunan ja ratikan välillä, mikä olisi suoraan sanottuna elintärkeä asia, jotta nykyinen TASE:een suunnitelma toimisi.


Niinpä. Tämä olikin ensimmäinen pikaraitiotieskenaario, jonka kimppuun julkisuudessa hyökättiin niin kovin, että koko pikaraitiotiestä tuli lähes kirosana. Siksi TASE:essa puhutaan "katuraitiotiestä" ja samasta syystä yhteisten raiteiden käyttö on nyt tabu ainakin vähän aikaa. Samaan maastokäytävään (tai mahdollisimman lähelle) rata kyllä kannattaisi sijoittaa jo vaihtoyhteydenkin vuoksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Tämä olikin ensimmäinen pikaraitiotieskenaario, jonka kimppuun julkisuudessa hyökättiin niin kovin, että koko pikaraitiotiestä tuli lähes kirosana.


 Täysin totta. Mikähän ihme siinä sanassa oikein sai ihmiset niin suuresti vastustamaan? Nykyistä katuratikkaa ei ole vastustettu nimeksikään, niin kuin entistä pikaratikkaa. Onkohan nykyinen suunnitelma ihmisten mielestä parempi, vai helpommin hahmotettava, vai onko ratikkakeskustelu jo niin puhkikulunut juttu Tamperelaisille?  :Laughing:

----------


## jawahl

Päivän Helsingin sanomat sivuaa asumiseen liittyvässä jutussaan myös Tampereen ratikkakysymystä Hervannan osalta näin: 




> "Tampereen keskustaan pääsee bussilla parin minuutin välein, ja jos Tampereen kaupunginisät ymmärtävät parhaan päälle, joskus ensi vuosikymmenellä täältä pääsee keskustaan myös pikaratikalla. Linjat on jo vedetty karttaan".

----------


## kouvo

> Täysin totta. Mikähän ihme siinä sanassa oikein sai ihmiset niin suuresti vastustamaan? Nykyistä katuratikkaa ei ole vastustettu nimeksikään, niin kuin entistä pikaratikkaa. Onkohan nykyinen suunnitelma ihmisten mielestä parempi, vai helpommin hahmotettava, vai onko ratikkakeskustelu jo niin puhkikulunut juttu Tamperelaisille?


Tavallinen kaduntallaajakin tajusi, että pikaratikka ei mahdu VR:n romujen kanssa samoille kiskoille. Ykkösvaihetta puuhanneet valopäät eivät tätä kuitenkaan ymmärtäneet, vaan tunkivat hanketta eteenpäin kuin käärmettä piippuun. Varmasti osittain tästä syystä pikaratikka -sana on leimautunut kohtalaisen naurettavaksi termiksi Tampereella. 

Ratikka voidaan, ja pitääkin lyödä samaan ratakäytävään muun raideliikenteen kanssa Tampereella ainoastaan välillä Santalahti-Lielahti. Tälle muutaman kilometrin mittaiselle yhteiskäytössä olevalle käytävälle on alkuvaiheessa vähintään kaavoituksen keinoin varmistettava riittävä kapasiteetti nykyisen junaliikenteen ohella sekä ratikalle, että Nokian ja Ylöjärven lähijunille.

----------


## Jykke

> Tavallinen kaduntallaajakin tajusi, että pikaratikka ei mahdu VR:n romujen kanssa samoille kiskoille. Ykkösvaihetta puuhanneet valopäät eivät tätä kuitenkaan ymmärtäneet, vaan tunkivat hanketta eteenpäin kuin käärmettä piippuun.


Muistelisin edellisessä pikaratikassa mainittaneen, että ainakin Ylöjärven ja Kangasalan ratikoiden vuorovälit olisivat olleet 20 min. ensimmäisessä vaiheessa, elikkä toisin sanoen samat kuin nyt suunnitelluilla lähijunillakin.  
 Edellisen hankkeen todellinen pullonkaulahan oli asemalta Vuohenojalle, jossa ratikoiden vuoroväli oli jo niin tiheä, että olisi käytännössä tarvittu kaupunkirata nykyisen radan rinnalle. Pikaratikan loppuaikoinahan alettiin suunnitella myös kadulla kulkevaa versiota, jonka suunnitteleminen tuntui jäävän puolitiehen. Samalla olisi pitänyt miettiä vaihtoehtoista linjausta (jollaista jo aikoinaan tälläkin foorumilla ehdotettiin) Kalevan kauta hyödyntäen Sammonkatua ja Teiskontietä (jolloin saataisiin TAYS:kin palveltua). TASE:en sivuilla on esitettynä kadulla kulkeva suppeakin vaihtoehto pikaratikasta kadulla, jossa ratikat kulkisivat Hatanpään valtaväylää Nekalaan ja siitä Hervantaan ja Vuorekseen. 



> Ratikka voidaan, ja pitääkin lyödä samaan ratakäytävään muun raideliikenteen kanssa Tampereella ainoastaan välillä Santalahti-Lielahti.


 Miksei ratikka voisi myös Ylöjärven, Nokian, Kangasalan ja Toijalan suuntiinkin kulkea raiteilla? Sehän tarjoaisi vaihdottoman yhteyden keskustaan ja ei tarvitsisi hommata erikseen raskasta ja kevyttä raidekalustoa, vaan liikenne  voitaisiin hoitaa yhdellä ja samalla kalustolla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Miksei ratikka voisi myös Ylöjärven, Nokian, Kangasalan ja Toijalan suuntiinkin kulkea raiteilla? Sehän tarjoaisi vaihdottoman yhteyden keskustaan ja ei tarvitsisi hommata erikseen raskasta ja kevyttä raidekalustoa, vaan liikenne  voitaisiin hoitaa yhdellä ja samalla kalustolla.


Raskasta, tai oikeastaan keskiraskasta kalustoa ei tarvitse hommata erikseen, vaan vanhoja lähijunia jää ylimääräisiä pääkaupunkiseudulta, joka saa uusia junia, kunhan liikenteen operaattorina on VR.

Mitä tulee Lentävänniemen raideyhteyteen, niin tällainen silta lyhentäisi huomattavasti sekä matkaa että aikaa: http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/siltalentniem.gif
K.o. silta olisi siis vain ratikalle.

----------


## Jykke

> Raskasta, tai oikeastaan keskiraskasta kalustoa ei tarvitse hommata erikseen, vaan vanhoja lähijunia jää ylimääräisiä pääkaupunkiseudulta, joka saa uusia junia, kunhan liikenteen operaattorina on VR.


 VR tuskin niitä sijoittaisi Tampereen liikenteeseen, sillä kyseiset vaunuthan lähtevät ensi vuodesta menemään romuksi. Omasta mielestäni toki näiden lähijunien ikä ei olisi vielä este, etteikö niillä voisi jatkaa liikennöintiä.




> Mitä tulee Lentävänniemen raideyhteyteen, niin tällainen silta lyhentäisi huomattavasti sekä matkaa että aikaa: http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/siltalentniem.gif
> K.o. silta olisi siis vain ratikalle.


 Tuo silta toki lyhentäisi matkaa, mutta toisaalta se taasen kiertää Lielahden ja Lintulammen alueet tehokkaasti. Raitiotie voidaan rakentaa Lentävästäniemestä Amuriin saakka kokonaan omalla väylällään, joten matkanteko on jo ilman siltaakin nopeaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> VR tuskin niitä sijoittaisi Tampereen liikenteeseen, sillä kyseiset vaunuthan lähtevät ensi vuodesta menemään romuksi. Omasta mielestäni toki näiden lähijunien ikä ei olisi vielä este, etteikö niillä voisi jatkaa liikennöintiä.


Miksi toimivaa kalustoa pitää romuttaa ? Kuka sen on päättänyt ?




> Tuo silta toki lyhentäisi matkaa, mutta toisaalta se taasen kiertää Lielahden ja Lintulammen alueet tehokkaasti. Raitiotie voidaan rakentaa Lentävästäniemestä Amuriin saakka kokonaan omalla väylällään, joten matkanteko on jo ilman siltaakin nopeaa.


Raideyhteyden voisi kyllä jatkaa Lentävänniemestä Lintulammen kautta Pohtolaan. Matkanteko olisi toki nopeaa ilman siltaakin, mutta kauas on aina pitkä matka. Silta lyhentäisi tuota matkaa oleellisesti.

----------


## Jykke

> Miksi toimivaa kalustoa pitää romuttaa ? Kuka sen on päättänyt ?


 Ikä painaa päälle ja päätöksen takana on mitä luultavammin VR. 




> Raideyhteyden voisi kyllä jatkaa Lentävänniemestä Lintulammen kautta Pohtolaan. Matkanteko olisi toki nopeaa ilman siltaakin, mutta kauas on aina pitkä matka. Silta lyhentäisi tuota matkaa oleellisesti.


Ja ohittaisi Lielahden kauppakeskuksen ja Lielahden koulun kaltaiset tärkeät pysäkit.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja ohittaisi Lielahden kauppakeskuksen ja Lielahden koulun kaltaiset tärkeät pysäkit.


En ehdottanut bussiliikenteen lakkauttamista.

----------


## kouvo

> Miksei ratikka voisi myös Ylöjärven, Nokian, Kangasalan ja Toijalan suuntiinkin kulkea raiteilla? Sehän tarjoaisi vaihdottoman yhteyden keskustaan ja ei tarvitsisi hommata erikseen raskasta ja kevyttä raidekalustoa, vaan liikenne  voitaisiin hoitaa yhdellä ja samalla kalustolla.


Siinä taitaa olla jotain teknis-juridisia esteitä. Pahvista tehtyjä ratikoita, joiden huippunopeus ei yllä muun raideliikenteen tasoon ei ilmeisesti voi laittaa kulkemaan samoille kiskoille junaliikenteen kanssa ainakaan pitemmillä yhteysväleillä.

----------


## Jykke

> En ehdottanut bussiliikenteen lakkauttamista.


 Et niin. Linjoja 14, 27, ja 50 ei saa korvattua raitioteillä. On kuitenkin mietittävä että rakennetaanko kallis silta lahden ylitse,  vai linjataanko rata huokeammalla kulkemaan ns. Lielahden keskuksen kautta jolloin se palvelee myös Niemen ja Lentävänniemen asukkaita paremmin, varsinkin koululaisia. Linjausta Lielahden kautta tukee,  myöskin mahdollisuus perustaa Tampereen Lielahteen uusi ns. länsiasema (oli se sitten kauko- tai lähijunille).

----------


## Jykke

> Siinä taitaa olla jotain teknis-juridisia esteitä. Pahvista tehtyjä ratikoita, joiden huippunopeus ei yllä muun raideliikenteen tasoon ei ilmeisesti voi laittaa kulkemaan samoille kiskoille junaliikenteen kanssa ainakaan pitemmillä yhteysväleillä.


 Itse en muista, että tällaiseen asiaan ex-pikaratikka olisi ikinä kaatunut. Joka tapauksessa TamTrainin sivuilla todetaan turvallisuudesta näin:





> Kevyen kaluston turvallisuus
> 
> Turvallisuus taataan aktiivisella turvallisuudella, ei raskaan rautatiekaluston passiivisella turvallisuudella. Passiivisuudella tarkoitetaan tässä niin suuria lujuusvaatimuksia, että kalusto kestää kovankin törmäyksen. Aktiiviseen turvallisuuteen vaikutetaan puolestaan erityisen suurella hidastuvuudella ja liikenteen turvaamisella erilaisilla turvalaitteilla. Kevyen kaluston hidastuvuuden tulee olla noin 2,75 m/s2 , kun se rautateillä on yleensä 1,0  m/s2.
> 
> Pikaraitioteiden vaunujen tulee olla mahdollisimman kevyitä. Jokainen säästetty painotonni säästää energiaa 2 % (noin 0,13 kWh/km).
> 
> Ranskassa kevyen kaluston turvallisuustarkasteluissa on noudatettu periaatetta, että kokonaisvaikutukseltaan turvallisuuden on oltava vähintään aikaisempaa yleistä tasoa. Eri turvallisuusaspekteja voi kompensoida keskenään. 
> 
> Turvallisuuslaitteet
> ...

----------


## GT8N

> Raskasta, tai oikeastaan keskiraskasta kalustoa ei tarvitse hommata erikseen, vaan vanhoja lähijunia jää ylimääräisiä pääkaupunkiseudulta, joka saa uusia junia, kunhan liikenteen operaattorina on VR.


Mitään takeita ei ole siitä, että Sm1 kalusoa saadaan Tampereelle, tai mihinkään muualle Suomeen. Täällä lainsäädäntö ei turvaa veronmaksajien valtionyhtiölle, nykyisin osakeyhtiölle päätyneen kaluston tulevaisuutta. Tämä edelleen peruskorjattavissa oleva kalusto on jo nyt päästetty tarkoituksella rappiolle. Samaan aikaan kun peruskorjauksesta valmistuneita Sm2-junia kiiltelee ajossa,  Sm1:t itkevät ruostetta, eikä huuruistet ja naarmutetut ikkunat auta asiaa. Kuitenkin vaunuissa voi telit olla esim 9/08!




> Miksi toimivaa kalustoa pitää romuttaa ? Kuka sen on päättänyt ?


Asiassa pätee vanha VR-logiikka. Aluksi kaluston annetaan rapistua rauhassa, ja sitten, "kun se on niin huonossa kunnossa ja loppuunajettua" niin sitten se muitta mutkitta romutetaan. Mikään ei asiassa muutu kunnes omistaja, eli valtio puuttuu asiaan. Ja kun se ei ymmärrä eikä halua, niin Sm1:siä odottaa lähes varma romutus, erittäin valitettavaa, mutta totta. :Icon Frown: 




> Ikä painaa päälle ja päätöksen takana on mitä luultavammin VR.


Täytyy myös muistaa suomessa usein jauhettu ikäkysymys. Tukholmassa Lidingöbaananilla ajetaan tälläkin hetkellä *1948* vuoden vaunuilla, jotka on peruskorjattu 1990-luvun alussa. Eikä lähiaikoina olemikään muuttumassa, sillä vaunuissa ei ole mitään vikaa, miksi ne pitäisi poistaa. (Myöskään niiden valmistajalaattoja ei ole piilotettu ovien askelkoppaan, ettei kukaan vaan näkisi :Mad: ).

----------


## kouvo

Siinä meni sitten kaupungin rahat http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/koti...nelille/116835. Taitaa tämän päätöksen jälkeen olla eurot aika tiukassa ratikan tai minkään muunkaan liikennöintimuodon kehittämiseen. Vanha valtuusto päätti sitten rakentaa vielä viimeisillä metreillä itselleen monumentin, eikä vallan sokaisemana tajunnut jättää näinkin isoa päätöstä uudelle valtuustolle, vaikka mitään tulipalokiirettä päätökselle ei olisi ollutkaan. Kuvassa vihreiden valtuutettu vaikuttaa erittäinkin tyytyväiseltä juuri päättämästään autoiluhankkeesta.

----------


## Jykke

> Siinä meni sitten kaupungin rahat http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/koti...nelille/116835.


 Onneksi on mahdollisuus perua, jos kustannukset nousevat yli 140 miljoonan. 




> Taitaa tämän päätöksen jälkeen olla eurot aika tiukassa ratikan tai minkään muunkaan liikennöintimuodon kehittämiseen.


 Toivotaan ettei näin käy.

----------


## Kolli

Tätä minäkin olen koko ajan sanonut, mitä kouvokin. Kaikenmaailman tiehankkeet ja muut autoilunedistämisprojektit saavat aina lobbarit ja tuen, mutta milloin näemme, että sama valtuusto päättää Tampereen ratikasta yhtä innostuneesti? Tampereella on sama tilanne kuin Turussakin, kaupungin johto vastustaa ratikoita.

Kun katsoo suomalaisia kaupunkeja, huomaa lähes poikkeuksetta, että autoilu on tärkein asia. Veikkaan sen johtuvan itsetunnosta. Kun se on huono, tarvitaan pönkitystiehankkeita, joilla kaupungit todistavat olevansa jotakin. 

Helsinki on kuitenkin tässä asiassa edistyksellisin: keskustatunneli sai pakit ja päättäjiltä löytyy edes jonkin verran aitoa tahtoa joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen.

Yksi syy, miksi en osallistu monien iloksi paljoa tähän Tampereen ratikkakeskusteluun on, että en usko koko hankkeeseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsinki on kuitenkin tässä asiassa edistyksellisin: keskustatunneli sai pakit ja päättäjiltä löytyy edes jonkin verran aitoa tahtoa joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen.


Eipä kyllä taida olla, kun pitää upottaa miljardi euroa, jotta autoilijoille saataisiin Länsiväylälle yhdet vaivaiset kaistat lisää kumpaankin suuntaan. Ja tämä oli siis nimenomaan Helsingin toive. Minun puoestani saisivat mielummin laittaa autot maan alle pois maisemaa pilaamasta. Mutta intohimosta kullakin.

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereella on sama tilanne kuin Turussakin, kaupungin johto vastustaa ratikoita.


 Pormestarimme on ratikoita vastaan, mutta hän ei ole kaupungin johto. Sen sijaan uusi valtuusto on suhtautunut varsin myötämielisesti raideliikenteeseen.

----------


## Jykke

> Tämä nyt on taas omaa ideointia siitä mitä voisi tehdä Hervannassa: 
> 
> Vuoreksesta tuleva linja siirtyisi omalta radaltaan Arkkitehdinkadulle, jonka se kulkisi päästä päähän, kääntyen sitten Insinöörinkadulle, jolta se vuorostaan kääntyisi Teekkarinkadulle ja sen päästä samaa reittiä kuin 39 kulkee tällä hetkellä, aina Opiskelijankadulle ja kulkisi myös sen päästä päähän ja kääntyisi Insinöörinkadulle ja kulkisi sitä pitkin kohti Hervannan valtaväylää. Näin saataisiin bussilinjat 23 ja 39 korvattua tehokkaasti raitiovaunuilla. Raitiotielinja jonka päätepysäkki pitäisi olla länsi-Hervannassa kulkisi vuorostaan tullessaan valtaväylältä koko Insinöörinkadun päästä päähän (palvellen Hervantakeskusta) ja kääntyen joko Näyttelijänkadulle korvaten loputkin nykyisestä linjasta 30 tai jatkaen sitten suoraan Hervantajärven suunnitteilla olevalle asuinalueelle. Näin oltaisiin jo korvattu noista valtaväylää pitkin kulkevista neljästä bussilinjasta kolme kappaletta: 23, 30 ja 39.


 Ja tämä linjaus nyt myös kuvallisessa muodossa. Samassa paketissa myös  bussilinjojen muutokset Hervannan alueella. Sen verran kartan ulkopuolisista bussien linjauksista, että linja 20 siirtyisi kulkemaan linjan 30 reittiä Järvensivun ja Iidesrannan kautta Keskustorille. Jätin linjan 24 pois, mutta se voisi edelleen olla olemassa ruuhkalinjana, joka Tampellan (jonka liikenne tässä visiossa hoidettaisiin ratikoilla) sijasta kulkisi Vuohenojalta asti linjan 23 reittiä Keskustorille.

----------


## kouvo

> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=117qo91&s=4


Tarkemmin ajateltuna, oheisen piirrustelman vastaisesti, Hämeensillalla voisi ainakin alkuvaiheessa olla ainoastaan yksi ratikan raidepari. Siihen että "ratikkaverkosto" Tampereella laajenee kattamaan muitakin kuin Hervannan - ja Lentsun suuntia menee optimistisestikkin arvioiden vuosikausia. Näin ollen vuoroväli suuntaansa myös keskustan alueella on parhaimmillaankin n. 5-10 minuuttia. Yksiraiteista osuutta Hämeensillalla olisi siis ainoastaan n. 100 metriä, ja ajoajassa muutamia kymmeniä sekuntteja. 

Koska Hämeensillalla on viisi kaistaa, edellämainitulla järjestelyllä voitaisiin taata busseille omat kaistat kumpaankiin suuntaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Koska Hämeensillalla on viisi kaistaa, edellämainitulla järjestelyllä voitaisiin taata busseille omat kaistat kumpaankiin suuntaan.


Mistä lähtien Hämeensillalla on ollut viisi (5) kaistaa ? Onko sitä levennetty nyt ihan hiljattain vai ovatko jalkakäytävät mahdollisesti tuo "viides kaista" ?

----------


## kouvo

> Tässä olisi nyt se yksi kartta jota olen värkännyt (ja varmasti tulen lisää värkkäämään). Kyseinen linjasto on eräänlainen entisen ja nykyisen suunnitelman sekä täällä esitettyjen ehdotusten ja omien pohdintojeni yhdistelmä.


Muutamia omia henkilökohtaisia huomioitani kartasta:
- Ratikalla korvattu liikaa paremmin lähijunalle soveltuvaa liikennettä (Nokian ja Oriveden suunnat)
- Kauppakadulta voisi jatkaa ratikkalinjaa suoraan Pirkankatua pitkin Tipotielle asti, jossa ydistysi nykyiseen rautatiekäytävään.
- Linjalata A puuttuu Rautaharkon pysäkki, jolta olisi suora yhteys Rautaharkon lähijunaseisakkeelle.

----------


## Jykke

> Mistä lähtien Hämeensillalla on ollut viisi (5) kaistaa ?


Kaksi bussikaistaa, kaksi henkilöautoille varattua kaistaa ja Hatanpään valtaväylälle kääntyvien kaista, joten viisihän siinä pitäisi olla.

----------


## Jykke

> - Ratikalla korvattu liikaa paremmin lähijunalle soveltuvaa liikennettä (Nokian ja Oriveden suunnat)


 Se on ollut nimenomaan tarkoituskin. Kaikki lähijunalinjat hoidettaisiin tässä visiossa duoraitiovaunuilla (Ylöjärven ratikkalinjan saatankin joskus tulevaisuudessa tuohon karttaan lisätä). 




> - Kauppakadulta voisi jatkaa ratikkalinjaa suoraan Pirkankatua pitkin Tipotielle asti, jossa ydistysi nykyiseen rautatiekäytävään.


 Yksi vaihtoehto myös, mutta Amurin kautta kulkiessa ratikka korvaa paitsi bussilinjan 16 on se myös ehkä helpointa rakentaa hiljaiselle Kortelahdenkadulle. Toki ehdotuksesi on myös hyvä ja palvelisi myös ammattikoulua hyvin ja Kortelahdenkatua on aina mahdollista linjata vaikkapa 27 kulkemaan. 




> - Linjalata A puuttuu Rautaharkon pysäkki, jolta olisi suora yhteys Rautaharkon lähijunaseisakkeelle.


Kohdalle voitaisiin rakentaa Helsingin taajamajunille seisake, varsinkin jos niiden vuoroväli saataisiin nostettua tuntiin. Jos (ja näillä näkymin kun) lähijunaliikenne alkaa, niin silloin tottakai olisi rakennettava Rautaharkkoon ns. etelän vaihtoasema.

----------


## ultrix

Jykke, ihan kiva näkemys, mutta olen eri mieltä muutamasta kohdasta:

Lempäälän suunta tarvitsee myös lähiraideliikennettäLakalaiva-Lahdesjärven merkitys tulee kasvamaan huomattavasti, ja siitä tulee Tesoman/Lielahden/Linnainmaan tapainen aluekeskus. Osayleiskaavaluonnoksissa ja alustavassa ehdotuksessa on joukkoliikenteen pääkäytävä linjattu Automiehenkatua ja uutta Lempääläntien linjausta Lakalaivankadun paikkeilla.Hervannan kautta Vuorekseen menevä linja kiertelee turhaan eikä käy Hervantakeskuksella, mikä kuitenkin on se aluekeskus, mihin Vuoreksesta suuntaudutaan. Laittaisin Hervantaan päättyvän linjan kulkemaan Hervantakeskukselta Teekkarinkadulle ja Ahvenisjärventielle pohjoiseen.Miten olisi raitiotien linjaus Orivedenkadun siltaa pitkin ja Tieteenkatua (Postipankin maksupalvelukeskuksen tontin uudelleenkäyttö + kolme tornitaloa vastapäätä = parituhatta asukasta), josta sitten Hervannan valtaväylän itäpuolta jäähallille?Yliopisto jää paitsioon. Omassa TASE2025:een pohjautuvassa visiossani yliopiston kohdalla on raitiopysäkki (Linnan ja Pinnin välissä) ja junaseisake (Viinikankadun sillalla)Vehmainen: voisiko Vehmaisten alkuperäisen asemanseudun rehabilitoida? Alkuperäiset 1880-luvun piirustukset ovat tallessa, joten alueesta saisi jälleenrakennettua kulttuuriympäristön. Asemanseutuhan purettiin kymmenen vuotta sitten rakennusten huonon kunnon takia. Aseman pohjoispuolelle voidaan taas vastapainoksi rakentaa jotain modernia ja ehkä pienimuotoista lähipalvelua. Kaukajärventien sillan ympärillä ei ole hyvää maapohjaa täydennysrakentamiselle vaan virkistys- ja suojaviheraluetta.Atalan linja: jatko Ojala-Lamminrahkaan ja Sorilaan, kiitos.  :Smile:  Raitiotie voisi mennä Atalan puolelle myös kulkemalla Piettasenkadun pohjoispuolta ja sitten ylittäen Lahdentien. Ehdottamasi päätepysäkki Itäisellä tukikohdalla on sikäli huono, että siellä ei ole oikein mitään. Rissonkadun ja Orimuskadun risteys sopii välipysäkiksi, mutta jos rataa ei ole tarkoitus jatkaa, kannattaisi päättäri olla ennemmin vaikka Tilkankadun risteyksessä.Kalkku: Kalkunvuoren seisakkeelle on asemakaavassa varattu oma paikkansa. Sen lisäksi Kalkun vanha puoli kaipaisi omaansa, Pitkänniemenkadun päässä on luonteva paikka seisakkeelle.

----------


## kouvo

> Se on ollut nimenomaan tarkoituskin. Kaikki lähijunalinjat hoidettaisiin tässä visiossa duoraitiovaunuilla (Ylöjärven ratikkalinjan saatankin joskus tulevaisuudessa tuohon karttaan lisätä).


Siinä alkaa vaan sitä matka-aikaa kertymään, kun esim. Orivedeltä tullaan ratikalla visiosi mukaan yli 20:nen pysäkin kautta ennen kuin ollaan keskustassa.

Muutenkin ratikan ja lähijunan liikennöinti on sen verran erityyppistä, että ne kannattaisi pitää erillään toisistaan. Lähijuna soveltuu paremmin vähän harvemmin pysähtelevään seudulliseen liikenteeseen, kun taas tiheillä vuoroväleillä ja pysähdyksillä varustettu ratikka on omimmillaan lähinnä Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä. Lisäksi jos lähdetään laajamittaisesti yhteiskäyttämään samoja raiteita kaukojunien, lähijunien, tavarajunien ja ratikoiden kesken, niin yksittäisen liikennevälineen ongelmat heijastuvat välittömästi kaikkiin raideliikennemuotoihin. Tämä raiteiden yhteiskäyttö taisi ensimmäisessä pikaratikkasuunnitelmassa olla nimenomaan yksi suurimmista ongelmista, mikä lopulta johti koko suunnitelman hylkäämiseen.

----------


## Jykke

> Lempäälän suunta tarvitsee myös lähiraideliikennettä


 Ehdottomasti. Tuosta visiostani puuttuu Ylöjärven ja Lempäälän suunnan raideliikenne toistaiseksi. Etelän suunta vaatisi omat lisäraiteensa myöskin, joten päätin priorisoida Nokia - Orivesi välin ennnen etelää. Toki taajamajunille voisi rakentaa uusi seisake ainakin Kuljun uudelle asuinalueelle ensi hätään ja seisake suunniteltaisiin ratikoiden tulemista silmällä pitäen.




> Lakalaiva-Lahdesjärven merkitys tulee kasvamaan huomattavasti, ja siitä tulee Tesoman/Lielahden/Linnainmaan tapainen aluekeskus. Osayleiskaavaluonnoksissa ja alustavassa ehdotuksessa on joukkoliikenteen pääkäytävä linjattu Automiehenkatua ja uutta Lempääläntien linjausta Lakalaivankadun paikkeilla.


 Itse vedin Vuoreksen linjan vanhan pikaratikan suorempaa reittiä pitkin, jotta matka keskustaan olisi nopea. Tulevat Vuoreksen bussilinjat voisivat hoitaa Automiehenkadun (toisin sanoen Ikean?) liikenteen. 




> Hervannan kautta Vuorekseen menevä linja kiertelee turhaan eikä käy Hervantakeskuksella, mikä kuitenkin on se aluekeskus, mihin Vuoreksesta suuntaudutaan.


 Mutta eikös Vuorekselle ole tarkoitus tulla oma aluekeskuksensa, joka sisältää kirjaston, uimahallin ja kauppakeskuksen? Tietysti alkuvaiheessa ainakin Mäyränmäkeläiset tukeutuisivat Hervantaan, jolloin Hervannan "kieppi" voidaan jättää rakentamatta, mutta Vuoreksen kasvaessa sillä olisi jo oma aluekeskus.  




> Miten olisi raitiotien linjaus Orivedenkadun siltaa pitkin ja Tieteenkatua (Postipankin maksupalvelukeskuksen tontin uudelleenkäyttö + kolme tornitaloa vastapäätä = parituhatta asukasta), josta sitten Hervannan valtaväylän itäpuolta jäähallille?


 Jos raiteet rakennetaan valtaväylän itäpuolelle niin ehdottomasti, mutta tässä visiossa olen ne sijoittanut keskelle valtaväylää. 




> Yliopisto jää paitsioon. Omassa TASE2025:een pohjautuvassa visiossani yliopiston kohdalla on raitiopysäkki (Linnan ja Pinnin välissä) ja junaseisake (Viinikankadun sillalla)


Yliopisto on toki tärkeä kohde. Alkuperäisessä visiossani jätikin A-kehälinjan kulkemaan Yliopiston kautta, mutta muutin sittenkin sen toistaiseksi kulkemaan Sammonkatua pitkin. Olen jopa myöhemmin hiukan katunut tuota ratklaisua nimenomaan yliopiston alueen heikkenemisen myötä, joten olen hiukan ajatellut ottaa vanhan A-kiepin takaisin. Katsotaan mitä saisi värkättyä...  :Wink: 




> Vehmainen: voisiko Vehmaisten alkuperäisen asemanseudun rehabilitoida? Alkuperäiset 1880-luvun piirustukset ovat tallessa, joten alueesta saisi jälleenrakennettua kulttuuriympäristön. Asemanseutuhan purettiin kymmenen vuotta sitten rakennusten huonon kunnon takia. Aseman pohjoispuolelle voidaan taas vastapainoksi rakentaa jotain modernia ja ehkä pienimuotoista lähipalvelua. Kaukajärventien sillan ympärillä ei ole hyvää maapohjaa täydennysrakentamiselle vaan virkistys- ja suojaviheraluetta.


 Visioni pysäkkeihin olen itselleni tuntemattomilla alueilla joutunut turvautumaan pitkälti entisen pikaratikan pysäkkehin. Uskon sanaasi, että entinen asema olisi parempi. 




> Atalan linja: jatko Ojala-Lamminrahkaan ja Sorilaan, kiitos.


 Ja suunnitelmissa on  :Smile:  




> Raitiotie voisi mennä Atalan puolelle myös kulkemalla Piettasenkadun pohjoispuolta ja sitten ylittäen Lahdentien. Ehdottamasi päätepysäkki Itäisellä tukikohdalla on sikäli huono, että siellä ei ole oikein mitään.


 Itse meinasin ensin linjata ratikan kulkemaan linjan 28 reittiä seuraillen, mutta sitten päätin linjata sen kulkemaan Lamminrahkan kautta, koska paras hyötyhän ratikasta saadaan, kun se kulkee uusien asuinalueiden halki, jotka voidaan oikeasti rakentaa tukeutumaan ratikalle. Muistelisin nähneenikin netissä kaavakuvan, jossa ratikka oli linjattu Sorilaan Lamminrahkan kautta. Oliko peräti sinun kotivuillasi se kuva (tai ainakin linkki). Näin äkkiseltään en sitä kuvaa löytänyt uudestaan. Syy miksi päättäri on keskellä mitään on varovaisuuteni. En oikein tiennyt tarkkaa reittiä Lamminrahkan kautta, joten jätin ensimmäisen vaiheen päättärin siihen Atalan nurkalle. Siitä vaan rataa sitten pala kerrallaan jatkamaan - aina Sorilaan asti.



> Kalkku: Kalkunvuoren seisakkeelle on asemakaavassa varattu oma paikkansa. Sen lisäksi Kalkun vanha puoli kaipaisi omaansa, Pitkänniemenkadun päässä on luonteva paikka seisakkeelle.


 Täytyy tosiaan muuttaa karttaa tässä joku päivä. Ja ehdotuksia ja parannuksia saa aina esittää.

----------


## Jykke

> Siinä alkaa vaan sitä matka-aikaa kertymään, kun esim. Orivedeltä tullaan ratikalla visiosi mukaan yli 20:nen pysäkin kautta ennen kuin ollaan keskustassa.


 Mutta Oriveden ja Tampereen keskustojen päässä oleva tiheämpi pysäkkitiheys, lyhentää monien matkaa pysäkille ja tarjoaa uuden vaihdottoman yhteyden keskustaan asti, houkutellen näin suurempaa käyttäjäkuntaa. Oriveden pässä ratikka palvelisi myös aseman ja keskustan välistä sisäistä liikennettä. 




> Muutenkin ratikan ja lähijunan liikennöinti on sen verran erityyppistä, että ne kannattaisi pitää erillään toisistaan. Lähijuna soveltuu paremmin vähän harvemmin pysähtelevään seudulliseen liikenteeseen, kun taas tiheillä vuoroväleillä ja pysähdyksillä varustettu ratikka on omimmillaan lähinnä Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä.


 Tuolloinhan puhutaan jo taajamajunasta. Itse näkisin että oikean lähijunan tarkoitus on pysähtyä ja palvella käytännössä tiheämmin.  




> Lisäksi jos lähdetään laajamittaisesti yhteiskäyttämään samoja raiteita kaukojunien, lähijunien, tavarajunien ja ratikoiden kesken, niin yksittäisen liikennevälineen ongelmat heijastuvat välittömästi kaikkiin raideliikennemuotoihin.


 Käsittääkseni se joka möhlää syystä tai toisesta (VR tai Tampereen duoratikat) niin myös antaa tilaa mahdollisuuden mukaan. Omassa visiossani en ole suunnitellut mitään synkronoituja vaihtoasemia ratikkaverkkoon, joten Tampereen sisäiseen ratikkaliikenteeseen rautateiden häiriöiden ei pitäisi vaikuttaa. 




> Tämä raiteiden yhteiskäyttö taisi ensimmäisessä pikaratikkasuunnitelmassa olla nimenomaan yksi suurimmista ongelmista, mikä lopulta johti koko suunnitelman hylkäämiseen.


Entisessä suunnitelmassa oli muutamia pahoja pullonkauloja. Henkilöratapiha, Lempäälän rata ja rautatieasema - Vuohenojan väli. Kaikki nuo kolme ongelmaa voitaisii välttää ohittamala ruuhkaisimmat osat katuverkon kautta ja ajamalla naapurikuntiin lähijunien vuoroväleillä (eli 20-30min.).

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta Oriveden ja Tampereen keskustojen päässä oleva tiheämpi pysäkkitiheys, lyhentää monien matkaa pysäkille ja tarjoaa uuden vaihdottoman yhteyden keskustaan asti, houkutellen näin suurempaa käyttäjäkuntaa. Oriveden pässä ratikka palvelisi myös aseman ja keskustan välistä sisäistä liikennettä.


Vaikka kuinka mukavaa ratikalla olisikin matkustella ja suunnitella sitä erinäisiin paikkoihin, niin esim. Orivesi on niin pieni pitäjä, että sisäiseen liikenteeseen se on kyllä turhan "länsimetromainen" ratkaisu. Kysyntään suhteutettu lähijunaliikenteen tarjonta Tampereelle on oriveteläisille huomattavasti parempi ja taloudellisesti realistisempi vaihtoehto.




> Tuolloinhan puhutaan jo taajamajunasta. Itse näkisin että oikean lähijunan tarkoitus on pysähtyä ja palvella käytännössä tiheämmin.


Itse en ole turhan tarkka näiden käsitteiden taajamajuna/lähijuna/paikallisjuna eroista. Pitäisin kuitenkin edellä mainittujen junatyyppien erona ratikkaan sitä, että niiden seisakkeiden väli on pääsääntöisesti yli kilometrin. Ratikan, oli se sitten pikainen tai vähemmän pikainen, pysäkkien väli tulisi mielestäni pääsääntöisesti olla alle kilometrin. Näin myös Tampereen seudulla, eli pääsääntöisesti kauemmaksi puskiin liikennöivä raideliikennevehje (juna) pysähtyy harvemmin ja kaupunkialueella lähinnä liikennöivä ratikka tiheämmin sekä matkallisesti, että ajallisesti.

----------


## Jykke

> Vaikka kuinka mukavaa ratikalla olisikin matkustella ja suunnitella sitä erinäisiin paikkoihin, niin esim. Orivesi on niin pieni pitäjä, että sisäiseen liikenteeseen se on kyllä turhan "länsimetromainen" ratkaisu.


 Raitiotien Oriveden keskustan ja aseman välillä pääasiallinen tarkoitus ei ole toimia sisäisenä yhteytenä. Se on vain pelkkä lisähyöty, sillä nykyisen Oriveden aseman ja keskustan välillä ainoa liityntäkeino on auto tai omat jalat (en tiedä meneekö kyseisellä välillä mikään bussi, mutta ei takuulla sellaisilla aikatauluilla, että kaikkien junavuorojen matkustajat pääsisivät niistä hyötymään). Raitotie tarjoaisi omalla radallaan paremmat yhteydet asutusalueille. Oriveden keskustan seisakkeelta ja Oriveden asemalta on pitkät kävelymatkat suurimmalle osalle asutusta, joten näiden kahden pysäkin käyttämiseen tyytyminen tarkoittaisi pitkälti autoilla tapahtuvaa liityntää, tai pitkiä kävelymatkoja (esim. Kiikanmäestä). Oriveden raitiotien vuorovälistään johtuen voisi hyvin toteuttaa yksiraiteisena, tarvittavien ohitusraiteiden kera, jolloin kustannuksiakin saataisiin matalammaksi. Jos halutaan ns. karvalakkimalli, niin silloin on mahdollista myös raitiovaunuilla liikennöidä nykyistä rataa pitkin Oriveden keskustan seisakkeelle. 




> Kysyntään suhteutettu lähijunaliikenteen tarjonta Tampereelle on oriveteläisille huomattavasti parempi ja taloudellisesti realistisempi vaihtoehto.


 Oikeasti nopea ja laajemmin palveleva raideyhteys voisi nostaa kysyntää. 




> Näin myös Tampereen seudulla, eli pääsääntöisesti kauemmaksi puskiin liikennöivä raideliikennevehje (juna) pysähtyy harvemmin ja kaupunkialueella lähinnä liikennöivä ratikka tiheämmin sekä matkallisesti, että ajallisesti.


 Raitiovaunuilla olisi Oriveden ja Tampereen välillä aivan samat seisakkeet, kuin suunnitelluilla lähijunillakin. Duoraitiovaunu palvelee rautateillä kulkiessaan kuin harvakseen pysähtyvä lähijuna ja kadulla, tai omalla radallaan kuin tiheään pysähtyvä raitiovaunu. Hyvin luultavaa on, että molemmissa päissä (Orivesi ja Tampere) matkustajien matka ei pääty rautatieasemalle. Se jatkuu ja raitiovaunu toimisi molemmissa päissä tarvittavana jatkoyhteytenä, vähentäen vaihtojen tarvetta. Kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla.

----------


## kouvo

> Raitiotien Oriveden keskustan ja aseman välillä pääasiallinen tarkoitus ei ole toimia sisäisenä yhteytenä. Se on vain pelkkä lisähyöty, sillä nykyisen Oriveden aseman ja keskustan välillä ainoa liityntäkeino on auto tai omat jalat (en tiedä meneekö kyseisellä välillä mikään bussi, mutta ei takuulla sellaisilla aikatauluilla, että kaikkien junavuorojen matkustajat pääsisivät niistä hyötymään). Raitotie tarjoaisi omalla radallaan paremmat yhteydet asutusalueille. Oriveden keskustan seisakkeelta ja Oriveden asemalta on pitkät kävelymatkat suurimmalle osalle asutusta, joten näiden kahden pysäkin käyttämiseen tyytyminen tarkoittaisi pitkälti autoilla tapahtuvaa liityntää, tai pitkiä kävelymatkoja (esim. Kiikanmäestä). Oriveden raitiotien vuorovälistään johtuen voisi hyvin toteuttaa yksiraiteisena, tarvittavien ohitusraiteiden kera, jolloin kustannuksiakin saataisiin matalammaksi. Jos halutaan ns. karvalakkimalli, niin silloin on mahdollista myös raitiovaunuilla liikennöidä nykyistä rataa pitkin Oriveden keskustan seisakkeelle.


Vaikka mitenpäin asiaa kääntelisi, en näe mitään järkisyitä toteuttaa Oriveden aseman ja keskustan välistä raitiotietä. Ensinnäkin investointikustannukset olisivat aivan kohtuuttoman suuret Oriveden kokoiselle kirkonkylälle. Mikäli tällä hetkelläkään ei ole pystytty järjestämään suhteellisen harvaan tahtiin liikennöiville junille bussiliityntää, niin ratikan toimintaedellytykset ainakaan millään tavoin kannattavasti vaikuttavat aika utopistisilta. Oriveden kokoluokan pitäjissä liityntämuotoina junalle nyt sattuu yleisestikkin olemaan juurikin autoilu, kävely, pyöräily ja potkukelkkailu. Orivedelle on vastikään rakennettu uusi keskustan seisake, joten raideyhteydet noin pienelle paikkakunnalle ovat jo ennestäänkin hyvät.   




> Oikeasti nopea ja laajemmin palveleva raideyhteys voisi nostaa kysyntää. Raitiovaunuilla olisi Oriveden ja Tampereen välillä aivan samat seisakkeet, kuin suunnitelluilla lähijunillakin. Duoraitiovaunu palvelee rautateillä kulkiessaan kuin harvakseen pysähtyvä lähijuna ja kadulla, tai omalla radallaan kuin tiheään pysähtyvä raitiovaunu. Hyvin luultavaa on, että molemmissa päissä (Orivesi ja Tampere) matkustajien matka ei pääty rautatieasemalle. Se jatkuu ja raitiovaunu toimisi molemmissa päissä tarvittavana jatkoyhteytenä, vähentäen vaihtojen tarvetta. Kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla.


Tässä Oriveden tapauksessa nopea raideyhteys ja laajemmin palveleva raideyhteys ovat kyllä ristiriidassa keskenään. Olettaisin kuitenkin, että Orivedeltä junalla matkustaville Tampereen asema olisi aika merkittävä poistumispysäkki. Se on ainakin hyvin epätodennäköistä että kovinkaan moni oriveteläinen olisi juuri matkalla visiossasi C-linjan varrella ennen Tampereen rautatieasemaa olevien ratikkapysäkkien vaikutusalueelle.

Ja koska visiossasi Oriveden keskustan ja Tampereen rautatieaseman välillä on pitkälti yli 20 ratikkapysäkkiä, niin matkustusaika ratikalla olisi merkittävästi pitempi kuin harvemmin pysähtelevällä lähijunalla. Uskoisin, että etenkin Tampereen pään lukuisat pysähdykset hidastaisivat matkaa huomattavasti. Lisäksi pienenä yksityiskohtana vielä sekin seikka, että ratikalla ei junaradalla saa ajaa kuin satasta (luin tämän tältä foorumilta, pitäneekö paikkansa?) ja sekin osaltaan ainakin välillä Suinula-Orivesi puoltaisi lähijunaratkaisua. Lähijunien heilurilinjat pitkillä puskista puskiin reiteillä, etenkin Tampereen seudulla, jossa on sopivasti neljään suuntaan kulkevat raiteet, ovat mielestäni huomattavasti ratikkaa parempi ratkaisu. Ne takaavat nimittäin suhteellisen nopean yhteyden myös siinä tapauksessa, että matkustajan määränpää ei olisikaan pääkeskus vaan esim. joku kohde seudun toisella laidalla.

----------


## GT8N

> Vaikka mitenpäin asiaa kääntelisi, en näe mitään järkisyitä toteuttaa Oriveden aseman ja keskustan välistä raitiotietä. Ensinnäkin investointikustannukset olisivat aivan kohtuuttoman suuret Oriveden kokoiselle kirkonkylälle. Mikäli tällä hetkelläkään ei ole pystytty järjestämään suhteellisen harvaan tahtiin liikennöiville junille bussiliityntää, niin ratikan toimintaedellytykset ainakaan millään tavoin kannattavasti vaikuttavat aika utopistisilta. Oriveden kokoluokan pitäjissä liityntämuotoina junalle nyt sattuu yleisestikkin olemaan juurikin autoilu, kävely, pyöräily ja potkukelkkailu. Orivedelle on vastikään rakennettu uusi keskustan seisake, joten raideyhteydet noin pienelle paikkakunnalle ovat jo ennestäänkin hyvät.


Minä en ainakaan tyrmää ideaa Oriveden keskustaan menevästä ratikasta. Vaikka Orivedellä on hiukan alle 10 000 asukasta, (eikä kaikki ei tietenkään asu keskustassa), mutta ei se silti ole syy, miksi duoraitiovaunulla ei voisi mennä Oriveden keskustaan. Olihan Saksassakin Gmundenin 14 000 asukkaan kaupungilla varaa panostaa 7,2 miljoonalla eurolla raitiotieverkon kehittämiseen. Vaikka linja ei olisi mikään huipputuotava, vähentäisi se varmasti autoilua, ja lisäksi tekisi Orivedestä entistä houkuttelevammen kaupungin Tampereellakin työsäkävijöille. Ja jos ratikka on liian hidas, voi kulkea muilla junilla. Lisäksi en kehuisi Orivesi Keskustan junayhteyksiä yhtään. Jokapäivä on jopa kaksi junavuoroa suuntaansa, kolme parhaimpina. Nämä ei tunnetusti pysty palvelemaan kuin vain kourallista ihmisiä.




> Tässä Oriveden tapauksessa nopea raideyhteys ja laajemmin palveleva raideyhteys ovat kyllä ristiriidassa keskenään. Olettaisin kuitenkin, että Orivedeltä junalla matkustaville Tampereen asema olisi aika merkittävä poistumispysäkki. Se on ainakin hyvin epätodennäköistä että kovinkaan moni oriveteläinen olisi juuri matkalla visiossasi C-linjan varrella ennen Tampereen rautatieasemaa olevien ratikkapysäkkien vaikutusalueelle.


Tuskin kaikki haluaa vain asemalle. On toki heitäkin, mutta he pääsevät sinne muilla junilla.




> Ja koska visiossasi Oriveden keskustan ja Tampereen rautatieaseman välillä on pitkälti yli 20 ratikkapysäkkiä, niin matkustusaika ratikalla olisi merkittävästi pitempi kuin harvemmin pysähtelevällä lähijunalla. Uskoisin, että etenkin Tampereen pään lukuisat pysähdykset hidastaisivat matkaa huomattavasti. Lisäksi pienenä yksityiskohtana vielä sekin seikka, että ratikalla ei junaradalla saa ajaa kuin satasta (luin tämän tältä foorumilta, pitäneekö paikkansa?) ja sekin osaltaan ainakin välillä Suinula-Orivesi puoltaisi lähijunaratkaisua. Lähijunien heilurilinjat pitkillä puskista puskiin reiteillä, etenkin Tampereen seudulla, jossa on sopivasti neljään suuntaan kulkevat raiteet, ovat mielestäni huomattavasti ratikkaa parempi ratkaisu. Ne takaavat nimittäin suhteellisen nopean yhteyden myös siinä tapauksessa, että matkustajan määränpää ei olisikaan pääkeskus vaan esim. joku kohde seudun toisella laidalla.


Ei ole mitenkään kiistetty, että lähijunia ei saisi olla ollenkaan. Siinä on tosin se ongelma, että tuntuu olevan niin, että jos jähijunat tulevat, ei duoratikoita tule. Näin sen ei pitäisi mennä. Lisäksi Suomessa tunnetusti "ei kannata" rakentaa lähiliikenteelle omia seisakkeita yhtä paljon kuin duoratikalle. Lisäksi lähijunien ja ratikoiden lattiakorkeudet ovat aivan eri tasolla, rakennettaessa korkeita laitureita, tukee se "mahdottomaksi" käyttää sitten samaa reittiä. Toki laitureista voi tehdä toisen pään matalaksi ja toisen koprkesksi, kuten Stuttgartissa. 

Varmaan ratikoille riittää hyvin 100km:n nopeus, varsinkin, jos ne pysähtyvät useammin. Eihän Haapamäen "taajamajunat" pysähdy missään Tampereen ja Oriveden välillä, mutta ajavat silti korkeintaan 120 km/h. Ja jos 20 pysähdystä tekee ongelman, ei kaikkien ratikoiden tarvitse pysähtyä kaikilla välipysäkeillä. Karlsruhessakin ajetaan ratikoiden "pikavuoroja", jotka eivät pysähdy joka paikalla.

----------


## kouvo

> Minä en ainakaan tyrmää ideaa Oriveden keskustaan menevästä ratikasta. Vaikka Orivedellä on hiukan alle 10 000 asukasta, (eikä kaikki ei tietenkään asu keskustassa), mutta ei se silti ole syy, miksi duoraitiovaunulla ei voisi mennä Oriveden keskustaan. Olihan Saksassakin Gmundenin 14 000 asukkaan kaupungilla varaa panostaa 7,2 miljoonalla eurolla raitiotieverkon kehittämiseen. Vaikka linja ei olisi mikään huipputuotava, vähentäisi se varmasti autoilua, ja lisäksi tekisi Orivedestä entistä houkuttelevammen kaupungin Tampereellakin työsäkävijöille. Ja jos ratikka on liian hidas, voi kulkea muilla junilla. Lisäksi en kehuisi Orivesi Keskustan junayhteyksiä yhtään. Jokapäivä on jopa kaksi junavuoroa suuntaansa, kolme parhaimpina. Nämä ei tunnetusti pysty palvelemaan kuin vain kourallista ihmisiä.


Oriveden kaupungin kokonaisinvestoinnit vuonna 2007 olivat 2,7 M. Esitetyn ratikkalinjan kustannukset kieppunevat jossain 10 M:n tuntumassa. Vaikka ratikkainvestointiin olisikin saatavissa jonkin verran valtionapuja, niin ymmärtänet kuinka valtavasta investoinnista Oriveden mittakaavassa olisi kyse. 

Uskoisin, että Tampereella työssäkäyville oriveteläisille raideyhteyden houkutin olisi nimenomaan nopeus, johon tiheästi pysähtelevä ratikka ei ole paras mahdollinen ratkaisu. Ratikka lisäisi myös aikataulusuunnittelun haasteita, koska samoilla radoilla liikennöivien kaukojunien ja ratikoiden nopeuserot ovat huomattavat.

Kun kirjoitin Oriveden hyvistä raideliikenneyhteyksistä, tarkoitin lähinnä seisakkeiden määrää, en junien vuoroväliä.




> Tuskin kaikki haluaa vain asemalle. On toki heitäkin, mutta he pääsevät sinne muilla junilla.


Tuskinpa, kysymys onkin siitä minne iso osa porukasta haluaa. Henk.koht. en ainakaan usko että R-aseman itäpuolen C-linjan yksittäisille pysäkeille olisi kummoistakaan kysyntää Orivedeltä.




> Ei ole mitenkään kiistetty, että lähijunia ei saisi olla ollenkaan. Siinä on tosin se ongelma, että tuntuu olevan niin, että jos jähijunat tulevat, ei duoratikoita tule. Näin sen ei pitäisi mennä. Lisäksi Suomessa tunnetusti "ei kannata" rakentaa lähiliikenteelle omia seisakkeita yhtä paljon kuin duoratikalle. Lisäksi lähijunien ja ratikoiden lattiakorkeudet ovat aivan eri tasolla, rakennettaessa korkeita laitureita, tukee se "mahdottomaksi" käyttää sitten samaa reittiä. Toki laitureista voi tehdä toisen pään matalaksi ja toisen koprkesksi, kuten Stuttgartissa.


Mikä ihmeen itseisarvo tämä duoratikka oikein on. Voisi ainakin kuvitella että kalustoa kannattaisi hankkia sen mukaan minkälaiselle reitille ne on tarkoitettu. Uskoisin, että ratikka toimii paremmin ratikkana ja lähijuna lähijunana kuin niin että duo yritettäisiin tunkea jokapaikkaan. Tampereen seudulla on ainoastaan yksi paikka, eli Pispalan kannas, jonne ratikat on pakko tunkea lähijunien kanssa samoille raiteille, ja tämä yhteinen pätkä on muutaman kilometrin mittainen. 




> Varmaan ratikoille riittää hyvin 100km:n nopeus, varsinkin, jos ne pysähtyvät useammin. Eihän Haapamäen "taajamajunat" pysähdy missään Tampereen ja Oriveden välillä, mutta ajavat silti korkeintaan 120 km/h. Ja jos 20 pysähdystä tekee ongelman, ei kaikkien ratikoiden tarvitse pysähtyä kaikilla välipysäkeillä. Karlsruhessakin ajetaan ratikoiden "pikavuoroja", jotka eivät pysähdy joka paikalla.


Ratikoille varmaan riittääkin, mutta lähijunille se on kuitekin köröttelyä. Vaikka tuosta 20 km/h nopeuden kasvusta ei nyt ehkä valtavasti hyötyä olekkaan, niin kannattako se silti jättää käyttämättä. ainakin Oriveden ja Toijalan suunnilla päästäisiin painelemaan tätä "huippunopeutta" pitkätkin pätkät.

Se, että kaukojunien sekaan isketään sekä tavallisia ratikoita, että "pikavuoroja" sekoittaa kyllä aikataulusuunnittelun totaalisesti.

----------


## Jykke

> Uskoisin, että Tampereella työssäkäyville oriveteläisille raideyhteyden houkutin olisi nimenomaan nopeus, johon tiheästi pysähtelevä ratikka ei ole paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.


 Nopeus kun ei ole ainoa kriteeri hyvälle joukkoliikenteelle. Lähijuna Orivedelle olisi karkeasti kuin länsimetro Espooseen. Harvemmat pysäkit, joilta on pidemmät matkat asutuksen keskelle. Tiheämpi pysäkkitiheys Oriveden päässä olisi ihan hyväksyttävää, sillä siitä olisi ainoastaan hyötyä suurimmalle osalle Oriveteläisiä.




> Ratikka lisäisi myös aikataulusuunnittelun haasteita, koska samoilla radoilla liikennöivien kaukojunien ja ratikoiden nopeuserot ovat huomattavat.


 100 km/h uskoisi olevan ihan riittävä vauhti. Ja jos kahdenkymmenen kilometrin korotus niin tärkeä asia on, niin ihmettelenpä jos ratikkaa ei saisi kiihtymään 120 km/h. 




> Tuskinpa, kysymys onkin siitä minne iso osa porukasta haluaa. Henk.koht. en ainakaan usko että R-aseman itäpuolen C-linjan yksittäisille pysäkeille olisi kummoistakaan kysyntää Orivedeltä.


En minäkään usko, että suurin osa Oriveteläisistä olisivat matkalla millekkään seisakkeelle Oriveden aseman ja Messukylän välillä. Mutta suurin osa on matkalla keskustaan, jonne C-linja vie. Ja keskustassa on kätevät vaihtomahdollisuudet minne ikinä onkaan menossa. 




> Mikä ihmeen itseisarvo tämä duoratikka oikein on. Voisi ainakin kuvitella että kalustoa kannattaisi hankkia sen mukaan minkälaiselle reitille ne on tarkoitettu.


 Duoratikkahan sopii sekä ratikan, että lähijunan reiteille. Siinä juuri on sen suurin hyöty. 




> Uskoisin, että ratikka toimii paremmin ratikkana ja lähijuna lähijunana kuin niin että duo yritettäisiin tunkea jokapaikkaan.


 Karlsruhessa pistettiin entisten lähijunien tilalle duoratikat. Matkustajamäärät nousivat 2-5 kertaisiksi edellisiin lähijuniin nähden. Ja naapurikaupunkeihin asti menevien linjojen pituus on jopa 50-100 km. 




> Tampereen seudulla on ainoastaan yksi paikka, eli Pispalan kannas, jonne ratikat on pakko tunkea lähijunien kanssa samoille raiteille, ja tämä yhteinen pätkä on muutaman kilometrin mittainen.


 Aivan sillä lähijunan käyttäjien on vaihdettava ratikkaan päästäkseen keskustaan. Duoratikka poistaisi tämän turhan vaihdon, tarjoten vaihdottoman yhteyden keskustaan asti. Vaihtojen minimointi on yksi hyvän joukkoliikenteen tärkeä kriteeri. 




> Se, että kaukojunien sekaan isketään sekä tavallisia ratikoita, että "pikavuoroja" sekoittaa kyllä aikataulusuunnittelun totaalisesti.


 Jos se vain olisi aikataulullisesti mahdollista niin voidaanhan ns. työläisratikoita ajaa ruuhka-aikoina, jotka pysähtyisivät isoimmilla pysäkeillä. Käytännössä muina aikoina ajettaisiin aivan samoilla aikatauluilla kuin lähijunatkin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> 100 km/h uskoisi olevan ihan riittävä vauhti. Ja jos kahdenkymmenen kilometrin korotus niin tärkeä asia on, niin ihmettelenpä jos ratikkaa ei saisi kiihtymään 120 km/h.


Pidetään sen duoraitiovaunun nopeus siinä 100km/h. Vaikka se kulkisikin 120 km/h ei ole mitään takeita että rakenteet kestäisivät. Toki voidaan rakentaa oman standardin mukainen duoraitiovaunu, mutta se olisi niin raskas että keskustan raitiotiet pitäisi pohjustaa ja kiskottaa kuin rautatiet.

Laitetaan vähän taulukkoa:


```
Matka-aika välillä Tampere Rautatieaseman/seutu-Orivesi Keskusta (44.4km):
Pysäkien määrä   Duoraitio(95km/h)  Paikallisjuna(110km/h)
20 kpl           46min              43min
15 kpl           42min              39min
10 kpl           38min              35min
```

Tämä siis jos duoraitiovaunulla ajetaan suurin osa matkasta rautatienopeuksilla.

Mitä tulee raitiotieosuuteen Orivedellä ei sen pituus väestöpohja huomioon ottaen voi olla kovinkaan pitkä. Orivedellä asuu taajamissa 6763 asukasta. Keskustan lisäksi muita taajamia ovat mm. Asemakylä, Hirsilä ja Eräjärven keskusta. Keskustaajaman ja Asemakylän väkiluku on siis jossain 5000-6000 välillä. Tuon kokoisessa taajamassa kevyen liikenteen pitäisi olla pääasiallinen sisäisen liikkumisen muoto.

----------


## kouvo

> Nopeus kun ei ole ainoa kriteeri hyvälle joukkoliikenteelle. Lähijuna Orivedelle olisi karkeasti kuin länsimetro Espooseen. Harvemmat pysäkit, joilta on pidemmät matkat asutuksen keskelle. Tiheämpi pysäkkitiheys Oriveden päässä olisi ihan hyväksyttävää, sillä siitä olisi ainoastaan hyötyä suurimmalle osalle Oriveteläisiä.


Länsimetro onkin oikein hyvä esimerkki Oriveden sisäisen ratikan tapauksessa, tosin ei varsinaisesti mainitsemallasi tavalla. Länsimetro ja Oriveden ratikka ovat kummatkin kohtuuttoman kalliita ratkaisuja paikkakuntiensa liikenneongelmiin. Näin ollen niiden rahoitus syö varoja huomattavasti tärkeämmiltä ja hyödyllisemmiltä hankkeilta. 




> En minäkään usko, että suurin osa Oriveteläisistä olisivat matkalla millekkään seisakkeelle Oriveden aseman ja Messukylän välillä. Mutta suurin osa on matkalla keskustaan, jonne C-linja vie. Ja keskustassa on kätevät vaihtomahdollisuudet minne ikinä onkaan menossa.


Näin juuri. Silloinhan nimenomaan nopea yhteys keskustaan on tärkeä, koska sieltä on sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet sinne minne ikinä ollaankaan menossa.




> Duoratikkahan sopii sekä ratikan, että lähijunan reiteille. Siinä juuri on sen suurin hyöty.


Duoratikka tuskin kuitenkaan on yhtä hyvä ratikkana kuin ratikka tai yhtä hyvä lähijunana kuin lähijuna. Koska Tampereen seudulla ei varsinaisesti ole mitään tarvetta yhdistää näitä kahta liikennöintimuotoa, niin duoratikan käytössä ei ole järkeä.




> Karlsruhessa pistettiin entisten lähijunien tilalle duoratikat. Matkustajamäärät nousivat 2-5 kertaisiksi edellisiin lähijuniin nähden. Ja naapurikaupunkeihin asti menevien linjojen pituus on jopa 50-100 km.


Mielestäni tällä foorumilla käytetään yleensäkkin turhan hanakasti tätä "yksittäisen saksalaisen pitäjän loistavasti järjestetty lähiliikenne" -korttia. Vaikka esim. Karlsruhea voidaan asukaslukunsa perusteella pitää jossain määrin Tampereen kokoisena kirkonkylänä, niin vertailtaessa seutujen asukaslukuja Karlsruhe skaalautuu enemmänkin pääkaupunkiseudun kokoluokkaan. Karlsruhen seudulla saattaa hyvinkin olla erittäin toimiva duoliikenne, mutta se ei välttämättä takaa sitä, että samanlainen liikennöinti Tampereen seudulla olisi kaikkein optimaalisinta. 




> Aivan sillä lähijunan käyttäjien on vaihdettava ratikkaan päästäkseen keskustaan. Duoratikka poistaisi tämän turhan vaihdon, tarjoten vaihdottoman yhteyden keskustaan asti. Vaihtojen minimointi on yksi hyvän joukkoliikenteen tärkeä kriteeri.


Keskustan tarkka sijainti Tampereella on aika suhteellinen käsite, joillekkin Rautatieaseman ympäristö ja Stockmannin kulmat ovat paljon tärkeämmässä asemassa kuin Keskustorin seutu. Lisäksi on täysin itsestään selvää, että duoratikassa on myös omat hyvät puolensa ja joiltain osin se varmasti palvelee paremmin kuin erilliset ratikka- ja lähijunajärjestelmät. Kokonaisuus on kuitenkin se joka ratkaisee, ja sen valossa duo jää auttamatta huonommaksi vaihtoehdoksi Tampereen seudulla. 




> Jos se vain olisi aikataulullisesti mahdollista niin voidaanhan ns. työläisratikoita ajaa ruuhka-aikoina, jotka pysähtyisivät isoimmilla pysäkeillä. Käytännössä muina aikoina ajettaisiin aivan samoilla aikatauluilla kuin lähijunatkin.


Aikataulukysymys onkin erittäin tärkeä, ja se vaikuttaa mm. siihen kuinka paljon esim. tarvitsee rakentaa erilaisia lisäraiteita ja ohituspaikkoja. Ja tämä puolestaan vaikuttaa investointikustannuksiin ja hankeen kannattavuuteen kokonaisuudessaan. Näin ollen yksittäisiä "työläisratikoita" ei voi vain lätkiä reitille sen tarkemmin suunnittelematta.

----------


## Timppak

> Minä en ainakaan tyrmää ideaa Oriveden keskustaan menevästä ratikasta. Vaikka Orivedellä on hiukan alle 10 000 asukasta, (eikä kaikki ei tietenkään asu keskustassa), mutta ei se silti ole syy, miksi duoraitiovaunulla ei voisi mennä Oriveden keskustaan. Olihan Saksassakin Gmundenin 14 000 asukkaan kaupungilla varaa panostaa 7,2 miljoonalla eurolla raitiotieverkon kehittämiseen. Vaikka linja ei olisi mikään huipputuotava, vähentäisi se varmasti autoilua, ja lisäksi tekisi Orivedestä entistä houkuttelevammen kaupungin Tampereellakin työsäkävijöille. Ja jos ratikka on liian hidas, voi kulkea muilla junilla. Lisäksi en kehuisi Orivesi Keskustan junayhteyksiä yhtään. Jokapäivä on jopa kaksi junavuoroa suuntaansa, kolme parhaimpina. Nämä ei tunnetusti pysty palvelemaan kuin vain kourallista ihmisiä.


Kuntaliiton tilastoissa vuonna 2004 Orivedeltä kävi 612 ihmistä päivittäin töissä Tampereella ja sata Kangasalla. Jos näistä 700 ihmisestä esim. kohtuulliset 30% käyttäisivät julkisia, niin siitä ei kovin montaa matkustajaa saisi yhteen ratikkaan 30 min vuorovälillä. Paljon halvemmaksi tulee kuskata ihmiset vaikka taksilla töihin kuin rakennella miljoonilla ratikoita. Vaikka liikkujia on tietysti muitakin kuin työssäkävijät, niin niitä ei kuitenkaan ole kuin jokunen sata ja nämä kulkevat ihan hyvin bussilla tai junalla. Vähän realismia kannattaisi näihin teidän haaveluihin ottaa mukaan.

----------


## GT8N

> Oriveden kaupungin kokonaisinvestoinnit vuonna 2007 olivat 2,7 M. Esitetyn ratikkalinjan kustannukset kieppunevat jossain 10 M:n tuntumassa. Vaikka ratikkainvestointiin olisikin saatavissa jonkin verran valtionapuja, niin ymmärtänet kuinka valtavasta investoinnista Oriveden mittakaavassa olisi kyse.


 On täysin selvää, ettei köyhällä ole varaa, mutta duoliikenteen ideana on se, ettei kaiken pidä olla valmista kerrasta, vaan voidaan alotaa vaikka siten, että aluksi liikennöidään Oriveden asemalle. Linjaa voidaan jatkaa keskustaan sitten vaikka pysäkkiväli kerrallaan, aina kun on varaa. Ja jos ei ole, niin sitten ei jatketa.




> Uskoisin, että Tampereella työssäkäyville oriveteläisille raideyhteyden houkutin olisi nimenomaan nopeus, johon tiheästi pysähtelevä ratikka ei ole paras mahdollinen ratkaisu. Ratikka lisäisi myös aikataulusuunnittelun haasteita, koska samoilla radoilla liikennöivien kaukojunien ja ratikoiden nopeuserot ovat huomattavat.


Matkanopeuden merkitys juontuu 60-luvulta, jolloin ajateltiin, että joukkoliikenteen on oltava kuin henkiläauto, että se kulkee paikasta A paikkaan B mahdollisimman nopeasti. Ongelmana on vain se, että korkea matkanopeus pidentää pysäkkivälejä, jolloin matka kokonaisuudessaan hidastuu. Lisäksi aikataulusuunnittelun tehtävä ei ole itkeä, että miten hankalaa on aikatauluja tehdä, vaan sovittaa erinopeutta kulkeva liikenne, varsinkin tavaraliikenne, yhteen niin, että kokonaisuus toimii.




> Tuskinpa, kysymys onkin siitä minne iso osa porukasta haluaa. Henk.koht. en ainakaan usko että R-aseman itäpuolen C-linjan yksittäisille pysäkeille olisi kummoistakaan kysyntää Orivedeltä.


Eihän kaikille pysäkeille ole menossa montakaan ihmistä, mutta vuoron kaikille ratikkapysäkeille on yhteensä menossa enemmän ihmisiä, kun pelkästään rautatieasemalle.





> Mikä ihmeen itseisarvo tämä duoratikka oikein on. Voisi ainakin kuvitella että kalustoa kannattaisi hankkia sen mukaan minkälaiselle reitille ne on tarkoitettu. Uskoisin, että ratikka toimii paremmin ratikkana ja lähijuna lähijunana kuin niin että duo yritettäisiin tunkea jokapaikkaan.


Duoratikan itearvo on juuri se, että se pystyy yhdistämään kaksi järjestelmää yhteen. Se ei poissulje muuta liikennettä, kuten lähijunia. Ongelma on vain se, että nyt valitaan jähijunan ja duorakikan väliltä. Oikesati pitäisi valita otetaanko lähijunat, duoratikat, vai molemmat. Tällä hetkellä vain molemmat eivät ole vaihoehtona.





> Ratikoille varmaan riittääkin, mutta lähijunille se on kuitekin köröttelyä. Vaikka tuosta 20 km/h nopeuden kasvusta ei nyt ehkä valtavasti hyötyä olekkaan, niin kannattako se silti jättää käyttämättä. ainakin Oriveden ja Toijalan suunnilla päästäisiin painelemaan tätä "huippunopeutta" pitkätkin pätkät.


Nopeuden nosto 20 km/h suuremmaksi ei vaikuta olennaisesti, sillä jos meinataan palvella, eli pysähtyä muallakin kun Tampereella ja Toijalassa. Sen huomaa jo nykyisellä kahdella pysähdyksellä Tampereen ja Toijalan välillä, että huippunopetta ei monta minuuttia ajeta. Ja kun pysähdyspaikkoja on tarkitus lisätä, huippunopeuden merkitys on melko vähäinen.




> Se, että kaukojunien sekaan isketään sekä tavallisia ratikoita, että "pikavuoroja" sekoittaa kyllä aikataulusuunnittelun totaalisesti.


Sitten aikataulusuunnittelu täytyy vaihtaa sellaiseen, joka ei sekaannu. Pystyyhän se jo nykyisellään sovittamaan niin tavarajunat kuin Pendolinotkin kulkemaan ihan sulassa sovussa, niin miksi ratikat muuttaisi tilennetta ratkaisevasti.




> En minäkään usko, että suurin osa Oriveteläisistä olisivat matkalla millekkään seisakkeelle Oriveden aseman ja Messukylän välillä. Mutta suurin osa on matkalla keskustaan, jonne C-linja vie. Ja keskustassa on kätevät vaihtomahdollisuudet minne ikinä onkaan menossa. 
> 
> Duoratikkahan sopii sekä ratikan, että lähijunan reiteille. Siinä juuri on sen suurin hyöty. 
> 
> Karlsruhessa pistettiin entisten lähijunien tilalle duoratikat. Matkustajamäärät nousivat 2-5 kertaisiksi edellisiin lähijuniin nähden. Ja naapurikaupunkeihin asti menevien linjojen pituus on jopa 50-100 km. 
> 
> lähijunan käyttäjien on vaihdettava ratikkaan päästäkseen keskustaan. Duoratikka poistaisi tämän turhan vaihdon, tarjoten vaihdottoman yhteyden keskustaan asti. Vaihtojen minimointi on yksi hyvän joukkoliikenteen tärkeä kriteeri.





> Pidetään sen duoraitiovaunun nopeus siinä 100km/h. Vaikka se kulkisikin 120 km/h ei ole mitään takeita että rakenteet kestäisivät. Toki voidaan rakentaa oman standardin mukainen duoraitiovaunu, mutta se olisi niin raskas että keskustan raitiotiet pitäisi pohjustaa ja kiskottaa kuin rautatiet.
> 
> Laitetaan vähän taulukkoa:
> 
> 
> ```
> Matka-aika välillä Tampere Rautatieaseman/seutu-Orivesi Keskusta (44.4km):
> Pysäkien määrä   Duoraitio(95km/h)  Paikallisjuna(110km/h)
> 20 kpl           46min              43min
> ...


Nimenomaan. Jos rahoja ei löydy Oriveden keskustan läpimenevälle linjaukselle, tahdään lyhempi versio. Esimerkiksi Orivesi Keskustasta ylös keskustaan, ja kehitetään myöhemmin lisää, jo on rahaa.




> Länsimetro ja Oriveden ratikka ovat kummatkin kohtuuttoman kalliita ratkaisuja paikkakuntiensa liikenneongelmiin. Näin ollen niiden rahoitus syö varoja huomattavasti tärkeämmiltä ja hyödyllisemmiltä hankkeilta.


 Mutta Oriveden ratikkaa ei ole pakko toteuttaa, varsinkaan kerralla. Sen voi tehdä osissa. Länsimetrossa vaihtoehtoina on että tehdään se tai sitten itketään ja tehdään se. Lisäksi länsimetron ja Oriveden ratikan hinnat on aikalailla eri mittasuhteissa, varsinkin saatuun palvelutasoon nähtynä.




> Silloinhan nimenomaan nopea yhteys keskustaan on tärkeä, koska sieltä on sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet sinne minne ikinä ollaankaan menossa.


Aivan, mutta ratikka tajoaa yhteyden kesustassa useaan kohtaan (eli eri pysäkeille), mutta lähijuna vain yhteen, eli pääasemalle. Täten raitiovaunu luo enemmän vaihdottomia yhteyksiä, tai ainakin vähentää vaihtojen määrää.





> Duoratikka tuskin kuitenkaan on yhtä hyvä ratikkana kuin ratikka tai yhtä hyvä lähijunana kuin lähijuna. Koska Tampereen seudulla ei varsinaisesti ole mitään tarvetta yhdistää näitä kahta liikennöintimuotoa, niin duoratikan käytössä ei ole järkeä.


 Duoratikka toimii juuri sellaisena, kuin se on eli molempien muotojen yhdistäjänä. Minusta juuri Tampere on paikka, joss duoraitiovaunulla on todella hyvä pohja toimia. On täysin alytöntä sivuuttaa duoraitiovaunua, vaan se on nähtävä mahdollisuutena kehittää liikennettä. Sillä jos nyt ei tehdä edes myöhemmin mahdolliseksi liikennöidä raitiovaunuilla muös rautateillä, tehdään vuosisadan liikennejärjestelmämunaus.




> Mielestäni tällä foorumilla käytetään yleensäkkin turhan hanakasti tätä "yksittäisen saksalaisen pitäjän loistavasti järjestetty lähiliikenne" -korttia. Vaikka esim. Karlsruhea voidaan asukaslukunsa perusteella pitää jossain määrin Tampereen kokoisena kirkonkylänä, niin vertailtaessa seutujen asukaslukuja Karlsruhe skaalautuu enemmänkin pääkaupunkiseudun kokoluokkaan. Karlsruhen seudulla saattaa hyvinkin olla erittäin toimiva duoliikenne, mutta se ei välttämättä takaa sitä, että samanlainen liikennöinti Tampereen seudulla olisi kaikkein optimaalisinta.


 Kuvailemaasi korttia on pakko käyttää, koska samanlaista Suomalaista korttia ei ole mahdollista käyttää, kun sellaista ei ole. Voimme vain käyttää korttia "ohjataan kaikki liikenteen kasvu henkilöautoiluun" tai "tehdään kallis ja epäkäytännöllinen liityntäjoukkoliikenne". Nämä molemmat kortit on pääkaupunkiseudun tuotteita. Siksi niin kauan kun Suomessa ei ole duoratikoita, on pakko käyttää ulkomaisia kortteja.

Lisäksi ei ole mitenkään selvää, etteikö Karlsruhea voi verrata hyvin Tampereeseen. Onhan Tampere pojoismaiden suurin kaupunkiseutu, jonka joukkoliikenne ei liity raideliikenteeseen.






> Lisäksi on täysin itsestään selvää, että duoratikassa on myös omat hyvät puolensa ja joiltain osin se varmasti palvelee paremmin kuin erilliset ratikka- ja lähijunajärjestelmät. Kokonaisuus on kuitenkin se joka ratkaisee, ja sen valossa duo jää auttamatta huonommaksi vaihtoehdoksi Tampereen seudulla.


 En näe missään sitä ratkaisevaa tekijää, joka osoittaa duoliikenteen täysin toimimattomaksi. Siksi onkin syytä panostaa sekä duoliikenteeseen, että lähiliikenteeseen.






> Aikataulukysymys onkin erittäin tärkeä, ja se vaikuttaa mm. siihen kuinka paljon esim. tarvitsee rakentaa erilaisia lisäraiteita ja ohituspaikkoja. Ja tämä puolestaan vaikuttaa investointikustannuksiin ja hankeen kannattavuuteen kokonaisuudessaan.


 Tottakai aikataulutuksella on merkitystä, mutta yleisesti vaihtoehtona pidetään sitä, ettei mikään ei muutu, ja kehittäminen perustuu täysin siihen verkkoon mitä nyt on. On täysin väärin ajatella, että mitään ei voi kehttää, vaan joitakin asioita yksinkertaisesti *on kehtiettävä*, vaikka se maksaisikin. On täysin selvää, että on pelkästään rakennetteava uusia pysähdyspaikkoja, ohitusraiteita, ym. Mutta jos nähdään, "että ei ole varaa", niin silloin on suunnittelu lähtenyt täysin vääristä lähtökohdista. Onhan pääkaupunkiseudullekin rakennettu kaupunkiradat jne. Linnunlaulu on melko pätevä esimerkki. 60-luvulla siinä oli 4 raidetta ja niistäkin jopa 2 kaikelle henkilöliikenteelle. Mutta kun on ollut pakko kehittää liikennettä, niin raiteitakin on tullut lisää.  




> Kuntaliiton tilastoissa vuonna 2004 Orivedeltä kävi 612 ihmistä päivittäin töissä Tampereella ja sata Kangasalla. Jos näistä 700 ihmisestä esim. kohtuulliset 30% käyttäisivät julkisia, niin siitä ei kovin montaa matkustajaa saisi yhteen ratikkaan 30 min vuorovälillä. Paljon halvemmaksi tulee kuskata ihmiset vaikka taksilla töihin kuin rakennella miljoonilla ratikoita. Vaikka liikkujia on tietysti muitakin kuin työssäkävijät, niin niitä ei kuitenkaan ole kuin jokunen sata ja nämä kulkevat ihan hyvin bussilla tai junalla. Vähän realismia kannattaisi näihin teidän haaveluihin ottaa mukaan.


 Mutta kaikki eivät tule pelkästään Orivedeltä, vaan Oriveden ja Tampereen väliltä. Lisäksi kun on selvää, että liikenteen (kokonaisuuden) lipputulot ovat merkittävät, eli järjestelmä tuottaa mutakin kun tappiota, niin on todennäköisesti varaa panostaa siihenkin, mikä nyt tuntuu liian kallilta. Eikä edelleenkään ole pakko mennä Oriveden keskustaan heti, vaan järjestelmää voidaan kehittää ajan mittaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Lisäksi aikataulusuunnittelun tehtävä ei ole itkeä, että miten hankalaa on aikatauluja tehdä, vaan sovittaa erinopeutta kulkeva liikenne, varsinkin tavaraliikenne, yhteen niin, että kokonaisuus toimii.


Tässä tapauksessa vaan saattaisi olla, että duoa ei pelkällä aikataulusuunnittelulla saataisi sopimaan muun raideliikenteen sekaan, vaan duo edellyttäisi ylimääräisiä investointeja infraan, joita puolestaan ei tarvitsisi tehdä, jos ratikat pidetään ratikoina ja junat junina. 




> Eihän kaikille pysäkeille ole menossa montakaan ihmistä, mutta vuoron kaikille ratikkapysäkeille on yhteensä menossa enemmän ihmisiä, kun pelkästään rautatieasemalle.


Duon kannalta olennainen kysymys onkin se, kuinka paljon ihmisiä Orivedeltä on menossa C-linjan varrella oleville Aseman itäpuolisille pysäkeille.  




> Sitten aikataulusuunnittelu täytyy vaihtaa sellaiseen, joka ei sekaannu. Pystyyhän se jo nykyisellään sovittamaan niin tavarajunat kuin Pendolinotkin kulkemaan ihan sulassa sovussa, niin miksi ratikat muuttaisi tilennetta ratkaisevasti.


Ratikoiden vuorovälin takia.




> Mutta Oriveden ratikkaa ei ole pakko toteuttaa, varsinkaan kerralla. Sen voi tehdä osissa. Länsimetrossa vaihtoehtoina on että tehdään se tai sitten itketään ja tehdään se. Lisäksi länsimetron ja Oriveden ratikan hinnat on aikalailla eri mittasuhteissa, varsinkin saatuun palvelutasoon nähtynä.


Oriveden ratikan voi onneksi vielä jättää toteuttamatta ihan ilman itkuakin, mutta Espoon valtuustossa saattaa olla itku aika lähellä, kun L-metron todelliset kustannukset selviävät.  




> Aivan, mutta ratikka tajoaa yhteyden kesustassa useaan kohtaan (eli eri pysäkeille), mutta lähijuna vain yhteen, eli pääasemalle. Täten raitiovaunu luo enemmän vaihdottomia yhteyksiä, tai ainakin vähentää vaihtojen määrää.


Ei kovin hyvä perustelu, ellei sitten kaikki oriveteläiset ole matkalla juuri C-linjan varteen, tai oikeastaan ainoastaan C-linjan Aseman itäpuolisille pysäkeille. Junan nopeushyöty syö ratikan vaihdottomuuden edut.




> Duoratikka toimii juuri sellaisena, kuin se on eli molempien muotojen yhdistäjänä. Minusta juuri Tampere on paikka, joss duoraitiovaunulla on todella hyvä pohja toimia. On täysin alytöntä sivuuttaa duoraitiovaunua, vaan se on nähtävä mahdollisuutena kehittää liikennettä. Sillä jos nyt ei tehdä edes myöhemmin mahdolliseksi liikennöidä raitiovaunuilla muös rautateillä, tehdään vuosisadan liikennejärjestelmämunaus.


Pikaratikkasuunnitelmat osoittivat sen, että duo ei ole Tampereen ratkaisu. Kai sen tulevaisuuden option voisi säilyttää vaikka niin, että myös ratikoille raideleveydeksi valittaisiin sama kuin rautateillä. 




> Lisäksi ei ole mitenkään selvää, etteikö Karlsruhea voi verrata hyvin Tampereeseen. Onhan Tampere pojoismaiden suurin kaupunkiseutu, jonka joukkoliikenne ei liity raideliikenteeseen.


Miten tämä nyt sitten liittyy siihen, että Karlsruhe ja Tampere olisivat vertailukelpoisia?  




> Tottakai aikataulutuksella on merkitystä, mutta yleisesti vaihtoehtona pidetään sitä, ettei mikään ei muutu, ja kehittäminen perustuu täysin siihen verkkoon mitä nyt on. On täysin väärin ajatella, että mitään ei voi kehttää, vaan joitakin asioita yksinkertaisesti *on kehtiettävä*, vaikka se maksaisikin. On täysin selvää, että on pelkästään rakennetteava uusia pysähdyspaikkoja, ohitusraiteita, ym. Mutta jos nähdään, "että ei ole varaa", niin silloin on suunnittelu lähtenyt täysin vääristä lähtökohdista.


Kyllähän liikennejärjestelmää kehittää saa ja pitääkin. Taloudelliset realiteetit vaan asettavat tiettyjä reunaehtoja. Mikäli duosta ei ole löydettävissä varsinaisesti mitään lisähyötyjä Tampereen seudulla, niin tuskin sen kehittämiseen kannattaa kovin paljon ylimääräisiä euroja lapioida.

----------


## Jykke

> Näin juuri. Silloinhan nimenomaan nopea yhteys keskustaan on tärkeä, koska sieltä on sujuvat vaihtoyhteydet sinne minne ikinä ollaankaan menossa.


 Ja ratikkahan käytännössä pystyy siihen, sillä duoratikallakin on oma nopea yhteytensä Oriveden ja Tampereen välillä. Molempien kaupunkien päässä olevat tiheämmät  pysäkkivälit omaavat rataosat ovat pelkkää bonusta, koska aika harva on matkalla ainoastaan asemalta asemalle. 




> Duoratikka tuskin kuitenkaan on yhtä hyvä ratikkana kuin ratikka tai yhtä hyvä lähijunana kuin lähijuna.


 Ainoa ns. huono ominaisuus nykyisissä duoratikoissa "oikeisiin" lähijuniin on vessojen ja verhojen puute. Muuten ne palvelevat olleessaan ratikkana ratikan ominaisuudessa ja lähijunana olessaan lähijunan ominaisuudessa. Suurena parannuksena duossa ei tarvitse olla pakollista vaihtoa ratikasta lähijuniin päästäksen keskustaan asti. 




> Koska Tampereen seudulla ei varsinaisesti ole mitään tarvetta yhdistää näitä kahta liikennöintimuotoa, niin duoratikan käytössä ei ole järkeä.


 Kuitenkin ollaan Pispalan kohdalle suunnittelemassa vaihtoasemaa ratikan ja lähijunan välille. Miksi? Jotta saataisiin vaihtoyhteys keskustaan. Duoratikka hoitelisi homman ilman vaihtoja. 




> Mielestäni tällä foorumilla käytetään yleensäkkin turhan hanakasti tätä "yksittäisen saksalaisen pitäjän loistavasti järjestetty lähiliikenne" -korttia. Vaikka esim. Karlsruhea voidaan asukaslukunsa perusteella pitää jossain määrin Tampereen kokoisena kirkonkylänä, niin vertailtaessa seutujen asukaslukuja Karlsruhe skaalautuu enemmänkin pääkaupunkiseudun kokoluokkaan.


 Jos halutaan ottaa esimerkiksi Tampereen kokoluokan, tai sitä pienempiä kaupunkeja, joissa on duoliikennettä niin voidaan yhtä hyvin mainita Saarbrücken, Zwickau, tai Kassel. 




> Karlsruhen seudulla saattaa hyvinkin olla erittäin toimiva duoliikenne, mutta se ei välttämättä takaa sitä, että samanlainen liikennöinti Tampereen seudulla olisi kaikkein optimaalisinta.


 Karlsruhen kohonneita matkustajamääriä katsellessa itse sanoisin sen olevan optimaalista.




> Keskustan tarkka sijainti Tampereella on aika suhteellinen käsite, joillekkin Rautatieaseman ympäristö ja Stockmannin kulmat ovat paljon tärkeämmässä asemassa kuin Keskustorin seutu.


 On totta, että mitään virallista keskustan aluetta ei taida olla sikäli olemassakaan, vaan kaikilla on oma käsityksensä ydinkeskustasta ja sen tärkeimmistä osista. Itse sanoisin todelliseksi keskustaksi keskustorin aluetta. Sen kautta kulkee valtaosa bussilinjoista, alueella on runsaasti kauppoja ja tavarataloja. Tampereen. ns. historiallinen keskusta sijaitsee myös keskustorin välittömässä läheisyydessä.




> Kokonaisuus on kuitenkin se joka ratkaisee...


 Tästä olen aivan samaa mieltä. 




> ...ja sen valossa duo jää auttamatta huonommaksi vaihtoehdoksi Tampereen seudulla.


 Tästä olen aivan eri mieltä.  




> Aikataulukysymys onkin erittäin tärkeä, ja se vaikuttaa mm. siihen kuinka paljon esim. tarvitsee rakentaa erilaisia lisäraiteita ja ohituspaikkoja. Ja tämä puolestaan vaikuttaa investointikustannuksiin ja hankeen kannattavuuteen kokonaisuudessaan. Näin ollen yksittäisiä "työläisratikoita" ei voi vain lätkiä reitille sen tarkemmin suunnittelematta.


Ei tietenkään. Jos se ei onnistu ilman mittavia lisäraiteita, niin silloin pelkkä tasaisesti ympäri päivän ajava C-linja sovitetaan väliin. 




> Tässä tapauksessa vaan saattaisi olla, että duoa ei pelkällä aikataulusuunnittelulla saataisi sopimaan muun raideliikenteen sekaan, vaan duo edellyttäisi ylimääräisiä investointeja infraan, joita puolestaan ei tarvitsisi tehdä, jos ratikat pidetään ratikoina ja junat junina.


 Duoratikkahan taitaisi käytännössä vain vaatia rautatien pysäkeille ohitusraiteet matalalla laiturilla turvallisuudesta johtuen. Mieteinpä että onnistuiskohan matalan laiturinkin rakentaminen ilman ohitusraiteita, kunhan vain turva-alue olisi riittävän suuri. 




> Duon kannalta olennainen kysymys onkin se, kuinka paljon ihmisiä Orivedeltä on menossa C-linjan varrella oleville Aseman itäpuolisille pysäkeille.


 Visioni Messukylästä eteenpäin alkaa olemaan jo merkittäviä pysäkkejä myöskin Oriveteläisille. Jäähalli, kauppakorkea, uimakeskus, Kalevan kirkon seutu ja sitten ollaankin jo keskustassa. 




> Alunperin kirjoittanut GT8N
> 
> 
> Sitten aikataulusuunnittelu täytyy vaihtaa sellaiseen, joka ei sekaannu. Pystyyhän se jo nykyisellään sovittamaan niin tavarajunat kuin Pendolinotkin kulkemaan ihan sulassa sovussa, niin miksi ratikat muuttaisi tilennetta ratkaisevasti.
> 
> 
> Ratikoiden vuorovälin takia.


Jos ratikalla on käytännössä sama vuoroväli kuin lähijunilla, niin kyllähän niiden pitäsi väliin mahtua.




> Ei kovin hyvä perustelu, ellei sitten kaikki oriveteläiset ole matkalla juuri C-linjan varteen, tai oikeastaan ainoastaan C-linjan Aseman itäpuolisille pysäkeille. Junan nopeushyöty syö ratikan vaihdottomuuden edut.


 Suurin osa on mitä luultavammin matkalla Tampereen keskustan suuntaan, jossa on vaihtoyhteydet kaikkialle kaupunkia ja palvelut sijaitsevat. Myös C-linjan varrella sijaitsee kohteita, joista myös Oriveteläiset voisivat hyötyä. Esim. edellä mainitut Jäähalli, Kauppakorkea, Sampola... Elikkä ratikka poistaisi varsin paljon pakollista vaihtoa (oli se sitten kävellen, tai bussilla) suurimmalta osalta kulkijoita. 




> Pikaratikkasuunnitelmat osoittivat sen, että duo ei ole Tampereen ratkaisu.


 Mielstäni se ei ole päässyt mitenkään vielä osoittamaan sitä. Hankehan saattoi kaatua mutaman pullonkaulan johdosta. Myös nykyisillä lähijunillakin on todettu olevan käytännössä pitkälti samat pullonkaulat ja lisäraiteiden rakentamisen tarpeet. 




> Kai sen tulevaisuuden option voisi säilyttää vaikka niin, että myös ratikoille raideleveydeksi valittaisiin sama kuin rautateillä.


 Näinhän ollaan ilmeisesti tekemässä luojan kiitos. 




> Mikäli duosta ei ole löydettävissä varsinaisesti mitään lisähyötyjä Tampereen seudulla, niin tuskin sen kehittämiseen kannattaa kovin paljon ylimääräisiä euroja lapioida.


 Lisähyödythän lähijuniin nähden ovat jo tiedossa. 




> Kuntaliiton tilastoissa vuonna 2004 Orivedeltä kävi 612 ihmistä päivittäin töissä Tampereella ja sata Kangasalla. Jos näistä 700 ihmisestä esim. kohtuulliset 30% käyttäisivät julkisia, niin siitä ei kovin montaa matkustajaa saisi yhteen ratikkaan 30 min vuorovälillä. Paljon halvemmaksi tulee kuskata ihmiset vaikka taksilla töihin kuin rakennella miljoonilla ratikoita.


 Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että kaikki matkustajat eivät tule luonnollisestikkaan Orivedeltä vaan muiltakin linjan varren pysäkeiltä. 




> Vaikka liikkujia on tietysti muitakin kuin työssäkävijät, niin niitä ei kuitenkaan ole kuin jokunen sata ja nämä kulkevat ihan hyvin bussilla tai junalla.


 Mikseivät nämä työläiset, opiskelijat ja muista syistä matkustavat kulkisi ihan hyvin myös ratikalla? 




> Vähän realismia kannattaisi näihin teidän haaveluihin ottaa mukaan.


Jos Oriveden oma raitiotie nähdään ylivoimaisen kalliina, niin silloin aina mahdollisuus karvalakkimalliin (elikkä nykyiseen ratayhteyteen), jonka jälkeen on mahdollista toteuttaa Oriveden uusi raitiotie, kun rahoitus ja halu olisivat kunnossa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja ratikkahan käytännössä pystyy siihen, sillä duoratikallakin on oma nopea yhteytensä Oriveden ja Tampereen välillä. Molempien kaupunkien päässä olevat tiheämmät  pysäkkivälit omaavat rataosat ovat pelkkää bonusta, koska aika harva on matkalla ainoastaan asemalta asemalle.


Tämä on minusta vähän epäselvästi sanottu, joten yritän sanoa selkeämmin. Itse asiasta olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä.

Eli duoratikan idean kaupallisesti järkevä toteutusmuoto on, että se toimii junaradoilla kuten juna ja raitiotiellä kuin ratikka. Ei siis niin, että junaradalla täytyy pysähtyä ratikkamaisen tiheästi tai että kaupungissa pitäisi posottaa junamaisen pitkiä välejä.

Jos Oriveden ja Tampereen välille halutaan duoratikka, niin sen reitin runko-osuuden muodostaisi nykyinen rata ja halutut pysähdyspaikat, jotka olisivat periaatteessa täsmälleen samat kuin jos välillä ajettaisiin paikallisjunavuoroja. Olettaen että duoraitiovaunun speksit täyttävät nopeuden ja turvallisuuden osalta paikallisjunan kriteerit (jollakin toleranssilla), vuorojen mahduttaminen muun junaliikenteen väliin ei olisi mitenkään erilaista kuin paikallisjunavuorojen kanssa. Eli voi olla että ohituspaikkoja täytyisi rakentaa, mutta ei sen enempää tai vähempää kuin paikallisjunaliikenteelle.

Runko-osuuden kumpaankin päähän voitaisiin sitten rakentaa raitiotiemäinen rataosa, jonka edut olisivat joustavampi mukautuminen kaupunkirakenteeseen kuin junaradalla, tiheämmät pysäkit jne. Määrällisesti näitä rakennettaisiin suhteellisen vähän verrattuna junaradan pituuteen. Jos rahaa ja tarvetta olisi, Orivedelle voitaisiin rakentaa lyhyt pätkä tällaista rataa ja Tampereen päässä kaupunkiin tultaisiin kaupunkirakenteen läpi eikä ratapengertä pitkin. Kummassakin päässä ajo siis olisi hieman hitaampaa, mutta kun runko-osuus olisi nopea, kokonaismatka-aika jäisi silti lähelle paikallisjunayhteyden nopeutta, tosin sillä erotuksella että vaihdottomien lähtö-/kohdepysäkkiparien lukumäärä olisi paljon suurempi, kun pysähdyksiä olisi kummassakin päässä muutama enemmän. Suurempaa pysäkkien määrää kompensoisi duokaluston junakalustoa parempi kiihtyvyys.

Duokonsepti ei kaatunut Tampereella suinkaan siihen, ettei se olisi sopiva kaupunkiin vaan muutamaan alkuperäisen pikaraitiosuunnitelman yksityiskohtaan (tunnelin kustannukset, levitetyt näkemykset ratapihan kapasiteetin riittävyydestä) sekä valtaisaan mustamaalaukseen, jossa annettiin ymmärtää duoratikan olevan kaduilla yliraskas tappoväline, junaradoilla haittana junaliikenteelle ja turvallisuudeltaan kyseenalaisen heppoinen sekä tuplavirtajärjestelmä esitettiin käsittämättömän kalliina ratkaisuna. Annettiin myös ymmärtää, että kyseessä olisi jotenkin omituinen tamperelainen haihattelu eikä täysin validi konsepti, jolle löytyy maailmalta toimivia esimerkkejä vastaavan kokoluokan kaupungeista.

Itse asiassa en vieläkään täysin ymmärrä motiivia sille valtavalle vihakampanjalle, jolla pikaraitiotietä vastustettiin. Kyseessä ei ollut edes mitenkään mullistavan iso raha verrattuna tiehankkeisiin, mutta silti esitettiin täysin perustelemattomia ja keskenään ristiriitaisia väitteitä, joille kilpaa todisteltiin hankkeen huonoutta. Koukkuniemen vanhusten vaipparahatkin vedettiin mukaan.

Nykyinen TASE 2025 näyttäisi olevan niin anti-pikaraitiotie kuin vain voi olla juuri siitä syystä, ettei sitä päästäisi ampumaan alas samoilla järjettömän propagandistisilla väitteillä. Jos ei ole duokalustoa, niin se ei voi olla tavallista kalliimpaa eikä siis vaara kaduilla tai uhattuna radoilla. Mielikuvien tasolla puhutaan katuraitiotiestä, jolloin ihmiset oletettavasti ajattelevat jotain helsinkiläistä kolkuttelevaa ratikkaa vaikka tosiasiassa kyseessä on moderni pikaraitiotie, josta vain duo-ominaisuus on jätetty pois.

Käytännössä pelkästään imagosyistä on ajauduttu tilanteeseen, jossa paikallisjunaliikennettä ja raitiotietä halutaan ajaa erikseen. Tosin onhan se myös regulatorisesti helpompi ratkaisu, mutta ei välttämättä parempi.

Tulevaisuuden optiona duoraitiotievaihtoehto pitäisi ilman muuta säilyttää, eikä se edellytä edes juuri kummoisempaa kuin saman raidevälin käyttämistä kuin junaradoilla, mistä ei sinänsä tule merkittäviä lisäkustannuksia. Duokaluston käyttäminen voisi olla järkevää alusta lähtien sekä raitiotiellä että lähijunaliikenteessä, jolloin hankinnan koko olisi suurempi ja se saataisiin kilpailutettua paremmin. Samoin kalustoa voisi siirtää näiden kesken joustavasti tarpeen mukaan. Duo-ominaisuudesta joutuisi kyllä maksamaan lisähintaa jonkin verran, mutta kannattaisi ainakin selvittää kuinka paljon ja olisiko silti kokonaisuutena parempi, että käytössä molemmissa järjestelmissä olisi samaa kalustoa.

Kaikkein tärkein aspekti on, että etukäteen ei pidä tehdä mitään sellaisia teknisiä ratkaisuja, joilla joitakin tulevaisuuden vaihtoehtoja suljetaan pois -- ei ainakaan ilman erityisen perusteltuja painavia syitä.




> On totta, että mitään virallista keskustan aluetta ei taida olla sikäli olemassakaan, vaan kaikilla on oma käsityksensä ydinkeskustasta ja sen tärkeimmistä osista. Itse sanoisin todelliseksi keskustaksi keskustorin aluetta. Sen kautta kulkee valtaosa bussilinjoista, alueella on runsaasti kauppoja ja tavarataloja. Tampereen. ns. historiallinen keskusta sijaitsee myös keskustorin välittömässä läheisyydessä.


Tampereen keskusta on pikku hiljaa lipunut lännestä itäänpäin rautatieasemaa kohti. Vielä varhaislapsuudessani 1970/80-lukujen vaihteessa mielsin Tuulensuun keskustan länsilaidaksi ja Keskustorin keskipisteeksi. Stockmannin uusi sijainti rautatieaseman vieressä muistaakseni vuodesta 1981 alkaen on koko ajan siirtänyt painopistettä lähistöönsä niin että 1990-alun lama-ajoista eteenpäin aloin mieltää, ettei Tuulensuu enää ole kunnolla ydinkeskustaa. Nyt taas sielläkin on tilanne paranemaan päin kun Musiikkiteatteri Palatsi ja ravintola Maruseki ovat avanneet siellä. Lisäksi tarvittaisiin vielä jokin kaupan suuryksikkö kuten tavaratalo niin Hämeenkatu olisi päästä päähän elävää kaupunkikeskustaa. Toisaalta Koskikeskus on vetänyt kehitystä Ratinan suuntaan ja tuleva Ratinan kauppakeskus vahvistaa myös tätä. Kohta Hatanpääkin lienee aivan keskustan liepeillä, ja toisaalta Tampere-talo on jo tehnyt yliopiston tienoosta melkein osan keskustaa vaikka lapsuudessani paikalla oli lauta-aidan takana lähes joutomaata vanhan eläintarhan paikalla. Vaikuttaa nimittäin siltä, että Tampereen keskusta-alue kasvaa sitä mukaa kun se tiivistyy ja kun uusia kaupallisia ja muita toimintoja rakennetaan sen eri puolille.




> Visioni Messukylästä eteenpäin alkaa olemaan jo merkittäviä pysäkkejä myöskin Oriveteläisille. Jäähalli, kauppakorkea, uimakeskus, Kalevan kirkon seutu ja sitten ollaankin jo keskustassa.


Tarkoittanet muuten varmaan kauppaopistoa...? Tampereella ei perinteisesti ole kauppakorkeaa vaan yliopistossa on ollut taloudellis-hallinnollinen tiedekunta, jonka yhtä osaa on nyttemmin päätetty kutsua kauppakorkeaksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Runko-osuuden kumpaankin päähän voitaisiin sitten rakentaa raitiotiemäinen rataosa, jonka edut olisivat joustavampi mukautuminen kaupunkirakenteeseen kuin junaradalla, tiheämmät pysäkit jne. Määrällisesti näitä rakennettaisiin suhteellisen vähän verrattuna junaradan pituuteen. Jos rahaa ja tarvetta olisi, Orivedelle voitaisiin rakentaa lyhyt pätkä tällaista rataa ja Tampereen päässä kaupunkiin tultaisiin kaupunkirakenteen läpi eikä ratapengertä pitkin. Kummassakin päässä ajo siis olisi hieman hitaampaa, mutta kun runko-osuus olisi nopea, kokonaismatka-aika jäisi silti lähelle paikallisjunayhteyden nopeutta, tosin sillä erotuksella että vaihdottomien lähtö-/kohdepysäkkiparien lukumäärä olisi paljon suurempi, kun pysähdyksiä olisi kummassakin päässä muutama enemmän. Suurempaa pysäkkien määrää kompensoisi duokaluston junakalustoa parempi kiihtyvyys.


 Hienosti tiivistetty!  :Smile: 




> Duokonsepti ei kaatunut Tampereella suinkaan siihen, ettei se olisi sopiva kaupunkiin vaan muutamaan alkuperäisen pikaraitiosuunnitelman yksityiskohtaan (tunnelin kustannukset, levitetyt näkemykset ratapihan kapasiteetin riittävyydestä) sekä valtaisaan mustamaalaukseen, jossa annettiin ymmärtää duoratikan olevan kaduilla yliraskas tappoväline, junaradoilla haittana junaliikenteelle ja turvallisuudeltaan kyseenalaisen heppoinen sekä tuplavirtajärjestelmä esitettiin käsittämättömän kalliina ratkaisuna.


 Kyseisestä duoratikastahan alettiin ennen TASE:ta suunnitella myös katuversiota, jossa sama ratikka olisi kulkenut tunnelin sijaan Hämeenkadulla, mutta asia tuntui jäävän kesken. Mitään lopullisia katuversion ratkaisuja ei ole (ainakaan minun silmiini) näkynyt, paitsi TASE:en rataverkkoa hyödyntävästä pikaratikasta väännetty suppeampi Nekalan kautta kulkeva vaihtoehto, joka oli käytännössä sama kuin katuratikallakin.  




> Duokaluston käyttäminen voisi olla järkevää alusta lähtien sekä raitiotiellä että lähijunaliikenteessä, jolloin hankinnan koko olisi suurempi ja se saataisiin kilpailutettua paremmin. Samoin kalustoa voisi siirtää näiden kesken joustavasti tarpeen mukaan.


 Juuri näin. Se mitä edellisessä pikaratikan suunnitelmassa ihailin erityisesti oli se, että ratikka ja lähijuna (sekä myös metro) oltiin saatu kiteytettyä tehokkaasti yhdeksi ja samaksi järjestelmäksi.  




> Vaikuttaa nimittäin siltä, että Tampereen keskusta-alue kasvaa sitä mukaa kun se tiivistyy ja kun uusia kaupallisia ja muita toimintoja rakennetaan sen eri puolille.


 Totta tuokin. Saas nähdä miten Tullin alueen kehittyminen vaikuttaa rautatieaseman ympäristöön. 




> Tarkoittanet muuten varmaan kauppaopistoa...?


Sitä juuri.  :Redface:

----------


## kouvo

> Duokonsepti ei kaatunut Tampereella suinkaan siihen, ettei se olisi sopiva kaupunkiin vaan muutamaan alkuperäisen pikaraitiosuunnitelman yksityiskohtaan (tunnelin kustannukset, levitetyt näkemykset ratapihan kapasiteetin riittävyydestä) sekä valtaisaan mustamaalaukseen, jossa annettiin ymmärtää duoratikan olevan kaduilla yliraskas tappoväline, junaradoilla haittana junaliikenteelle ja turvallisuudeltaan kyseenalaisen heppoinen sekä tuplavirtajärjestelmä esitettiin käsittämättömän kalliina ratkaisuna. Annettiin myös ymmärtää, että kyseessä olisi jotenkin omituinen tamperelainen haihattelu eikä täysin validi konsepti, jolle löytyy maailmalta toimivia esimerkkejä vastaavan kokoluokan kaupungeista.


Ei kai nyt ihan kaikkia duon haittapuolia voi sentään pistää vain mustamaalauksen piikkiin? Eiköhän niissä väitteissä edes jonkinlainen totuudensiemen ollut.

Duolla on eittämättä muutamia händikäppeja erillisiin järjestelmiin verrattuna:

1) Hitaus pitkillä runkoreiteillä. Slaveriotin esittämän aikataulun perusteella ja vielä kun huomioidaan se, että etenkin Messukylästä Keskustaan C-linja on erityisen hidas, niin voisi olettaa, että harvemmin pysähtelevän lähijunan ja esitetyn duoratikan matka-aikaero asettuisi välillä Orivesi K - Tampere ras luokkaan 15-20 minuuttia. 

Hitaus myös syö ratakapasiteettia. Orivedellehän ei toki tarvita 10 minuutin vuoroväliä, mutta C-linjan osalta näkisin aika ongelmallisena välin Messukylästä esim. Vatialaan, jos oletetaan että tälle välille nyt kuitenkin olisi kohtuullista tarjota ratikkamainen vuoroväli. Siinä saattaa jo kaukojunien kanssa tulla jonkinlaista tilanahtautta. 

 2) Kustannukset. Ilmeisesti tälläinen tuplavirtajärjestelmä on kuitenkin jonkin verran kalliimpi, vaikka väitätkin että hintaeroa on paisuteltu. Etenkin kun VR on ilmeisesti romuttamassa kalustoa, joka kunnostuksen kautta kelpaisi vielä hyvin lähiliikennöintiin. Valtiotasolta pitäisi välittömästi puuttua tähän järjettömään kansallisomaisuuden tuhoamiseen. 

Näin ollen "karvalakkitasoinen" lähijunaliikennöinti olisi Tampereen seudulla mahdollista aloittaa huomattavasti pienemmin alkuinvestoinnein kuin duoliikenne tai ratikkaliikenne. 

Tärkeintä Tampereen seudulla olisi nyt saada pää avatuksi raidejoukkoliikenteen osalta. Ja koska lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen vaikuttaa huomattavasti helpommalta tavalta avata peli, niin siihen kannattaisi aluksi panostaa. Se jättäisi lisäksi vielä option avoimeksi sekä normiratikan, että duon suhteen.

----------


## Jykke

> 1) Hitaus pitkillä runkoreiteillä. Slaveriotin esittämän aikataulun perusteella ja vielä kun huomioidaan se, että etenkin Messukylästä Keskustaan C-linja on erityisen hidas, niin voisi olettaa, että harvemmin pysähtelevän lähijunan ja esitetyn duoratikan matka-aikaero asettuisi välillä Orivesi K - Tampere ras luokkaan 15-20 minuuttia.


 Duoratikalla olisi käytänössä oma nopea osuutensa harvemmilla pysäkkiväleillä kuten lähijunallakin ja tällä välillä aikaero olisi SlaverioT:n esittämässä laskelmassa kolmen minuutin luokkaa, joten käytännössä ei keneltäkään pois, kun otetaan hyödyt huomioon. Oriveden ja Tampereen päässä katuverkkoon tuominen tuo myös ihmiset lähemmäs määränpäitään, joten tiheämpi pysäkkiväli on tarpeen.   




> Hitaus myös syö ratakapasiteettia. Orivedellehän ei toki tarvita 10 minuutin vuoroväliä, mutta C-linjan osalta näkisin aika ongelmallisena välin Messukylästä esim. Vatialaan, jos oletetaan että tälle välille nyt kuitenkin olisi kohtuullista tarjota ratikkamainen vuoroväli. Siinä saattaa jo kaukojunien kanssa tulla jonkinlaista tilanahtautta.


 Mitä tällä ratikkamaisella vuorovälillä tarkoitat? 5-10 minuuttia? 




> 2) Kustannukset. Ilmeisesti tälläinen tuplavirtajärjestelmä on kuitenkin jonkin verran kalliimpi, vaikka väitätkin että hintaeroa on paisuteltu.


 Lähijuna ja ratikka TASE:en mukaan maksaisivat noin 365 miljoonaa euroa yhteensä. Entinen duoratkaisu maksoi arvioidusti 250-300 miljoonaa euroa. 




> Näin ollen "karvalakkitasoinen" lähijunaliikennöinti olisi Tampereen seudulla mahdollista aloittaa huomattavasti pienemmin alkuinvestoinnein kuin duoliikenne tai ratikkaliikenne.


 Karvalakkitasoisella lähijunaliikenteellä saavutetaan toki pienemmät alkukustannukset ja nopeampi liikenteen aloitus, mutta pienemmät hyödyt tulevaisuudessa kuin duolla. 




> Tärkeintä Tampereen seudulla olisi nyt saada pää avatuksi raidejoukkoliikenteen osalta. Ja koska lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen vaikuttaa huomattavasti helpommalta tavalta avata peli, niin siihen kannattaisi aluksi panostaa. Se jättäisi lisäksi vielä option avoimeksi sekä normiratikan, että duon suhteen.


 Itselläni on hiukan epäilyjä tämän suhteen. Lähijuna ja ratika vaativat omat laiturinsa, kalustonsa ja varikkonsa. Eikö halvemmaksi ja yksinkertaisemmaksi tulisi toteuttaa koko homma yhtenäisenä järjestelmänä? Toki yksi karvalakkimalli voisi olla myös, lähijunaliikenteen aloittaminen duoratikoilla, jotka myöhemmin siirtyisivät keskustassa katuverkolle varsinaisen raitiotien valmistuessa.

Lopuksi: TASE-2025 sivustoa on näköjään jälleen päivitetty. Ei mitään uutta tietoa kyseessä, vaan pähkinänkuoressa se mitä on tehtyja mitä tullaan tekemään.  Linkki

----------


## jawahl

> Tärkeintä Tampereen seudulla olisi nyt saada pää avatuksi raidejoukkoliikenteen osalta. Ja koska lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen vaikuttaa huomattavasti helpommalta tavalta avata peli, niin siihen kannattaisi aluksi panostaa.


Kuten TASE2025, näkisin myös itse, että juuri päinvastoin! 
Ensin tarvitaan ratikka, sitten vasta lähijuna. Perustelut suoraan TASEESTA.

Lähijunan nykyisillä reiteillä ei yksinkertaisesti ole kuin pieni osa käyttäjiä siitä määrästä, mitä jo ratikan ensimmäisellä linjalla (Vuores) - Hervanta - Kaleva - Keskusta - Amuri - Pispala - Lielahti (Niemi) - Lentävänniemi tällä hetkellä on. Näiden alueiden myös tiedetään jo nyt vielä täydentyvän lähitulevaisuudessa.

Tuolla ratikan linjauksella ja sen saavuttamalla matkustajapeittävyydellä raideliikenne saadaan toimimaan varmasti heti. Ei epäilystäkään.
Jos taas aloitetaan pelkällä lähijunalla, jossa käyttäjämäärät jäävät valitettavasti vähäisiksi, on kaiken raideliikenteen tulevaisuus kuopattu vuosikymmeniksi. 

On siis syytä panostaa TASEEN mukaisesti ensinnä v. 2008 - 2015 nimenomaan *ratikan* toteutukseen. 
Jos naapurikunnat ja Tampere alkavat viimein kaavoittaa pelkkien puheiden sijaan oikeasti nykyisten ratojen varsia, niin lähijunalla voi olla hyviäkin edellytyksiä tulla mukaan v. 2015 jälkeen.

----------


## lunastaja

> Kuten TASE2025, näkisin myös itse, että juuri päinvastoin! 
> Ensin tarvitaan ratikka, sitten vasta lähijuna. Perustelut suoraan TASEESTA.
> 
> Lähijunan nykyisillä reiteillä ei yksinkertaisesti ole kuin pieni osa käyttäjiä siitä määrästä, mitä jo ratikan ensimmäisellä linjalla (Vuores) - Hervanta - Kaleva - Keskusta - Amuri - Pispala - Lielahti (Niemi) - Lentävänniemi tällä hetkellä on. Näiden alueiden myös tiedetään jo nyt vielä täydentyvän lähitulevaisuudessa.
> 
> Tuolla ratikan linjauksella ja sen saavuttamalla matkustajapeittävyydellä raideliikenne saadaan toimimaan varmasti heti. Ei epäilystäkään.
> Jos taas aloitetaan pelkällä lähijunalla, jossa käyttäjämäärät jäävät valitettavasti vähäisiksi, on kaiken raideliikenteen tulevaisuus kuopattu vuosikymmeniksi. 
> 
> On siis syytä panostaa TASEEN mukaisesti ensinnä v. 2008 - 2015 nimenomaan *ratikan* toteutukseen. 
> Jos naapurikunnat ja Tampere alkavat viimein kaavoittaa pelkkien puheiden sijaan oikeasti nykyisten ratojen varsia, niin lähijunalla voi olla hyviäkin edellytyksiä tulla mukaan v. 2015 jälkeen.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Tämä on se polku mitä pitkin pitää edetä. Ratikka on tamperelaisten päättäjien omissa näpeissä, lähijunaliikenne ei.

Olen varma, että fiksusti toteutettu uudensukupolven ratikka vie tamperelaisten sydämet ja järjestelmän laajentaminen on myöhemmin itsestään selvä asia. Se ensimmäinen linja vaan pitää saada rakennettua. Suurin osa ihmisistä ymmärtää vasta sitten mistä on kysymys.

----------


## ultrix

> Tarkoittanet muuten varmaan kauppaopistoa...? Tampereella ei perinteisesti ole kauppakorkeaa vaan yliopistossa on ollut taloudellis-hallinnollinen tiedekunta, jonka yhtä osaa on nyttemmin päätetty kutsua kauppakorkeaksi.


Ei vaan kauppa- ja hallintotieteellinen tdk nykyään  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> On siis syytä panostaa TASEEN mukaisesti ensinnä v. 2008 - 2015 nimenomaan *ratikan* toteutukseen. 
> Jos naapurikunnat ja Tampere alkavat viimein kaavoittaa pelkkien puheiden sijaan oikeasti nykyisten ratojen varsia, niin lähijunalla voi olla hyviäkin edellytyksiä tulla mukaan v. 2015 jälkeen.


Kuitenkin ensi vaiheessa on TASE:n mukaisesti hyvä rakennella taajamajunille pysähdyspaikkoja esim. Hatanpäälle, Messukylään ja Lielahteen.

Maltetaan nyt siihen, kun RHK julkaisee toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksen Tampereen seudun lähiliikennepaikoista vuoden loppuun mennessä. Keväällä pitäisi tulla lopulliset rakennemalliluonnokset ja syksyllä The Überselvitys, RAMA 2030 + TASE 2025.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Ei vaan kauppa- ja hallintotieteellinen tdk nykyään


Onhan siellä se Tampereen Yliopiston kauppakorkeakoulu

Mutta asiaan:
Lähijunaliikenteen laiturit tulee rakentaa niin että ne sopivat raitiojunille muutoksitta tai pienin muutoksin. Lisäksi kaavassa olisi syytä olla varaus liityntärampeille raitiotieverkon ja rautatieverkon välille. Kaikelle tälle ehtona on tietenkin raitiotien 1524mm raideleveys ja raitiojunille soveltuva rataprofiili.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta asiaan:
> Lähijunaliikenteen laiturit tulee rakentaa niin että ne sopivat raitiojunille muutoksitta tai pienin muutoksin.


Mitenkäs sellainen laituri, joka sopii sekä lähijunille että ratikoille, rakennetaan ? Junanvaunun leveys on 3,2 m ja ratikan 2,6 m. Jos ratikan laituri on rakennettu siten, että se on lähellä vaunua, niin juna ei mahdu kulkemaan siitä. Tai toisinpäin. Jos laituri rakennetaan junan leveydelle, ratikasta/ratikkaan joutuu harppaamaan raon yli. Varmasti sinne joku joskus putoaa.
Olisiko kellään kuvaa ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisiko kellään kuvaa ?


Tässä Ringstabekk Oslon naapurissa Baerumissa. Siinä "junina" kulkivat T-baneverkon 3,2 m leveät ilmajohtovirroitteiset kombimetrojunat (nyt eivät kulje, koska Kolsåsin radan täysmetropäivitys on käynnissä ja tuo osuus tuon liikennepaikan kohdalla on väliaikaisesti vain raitiovaunujen käytössä).

----------


## Jykke

> Jos laituri rakennetaan junan leveydelle, ratikasta/ratikkaan joutuu harppaamaan raon yli. Varmasti sinne joku joskus putoaa.
> Olisiko kellään kuvaa ?


Yksi keino jolla laiturin ja ratikan oven välistä rakoa voi pienentää on oven kohdalla ulos työntyvä astinlippa, joita on käytössä ainakin Karlsruhen duoratikoissa. Tästä kuvasta tarkkaan katsomalla voi havaita kyseiset astinlipat (oikeanpuoleisessa ratikassa).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei vaan kauppa- ja hallintotieteellinen tdk nykyään


Kiitos korjauksesta. En saanut kiireessä aikaiseksi tarkistaa netistä miksi sitä nykyään kutsutaan eikä tuo nimi ole kaikessa ytimekkyydessään  :Wink:  syöpynyt vielä mieleen vaan 1990-luvun alkupuolen tilanne kummittelee edelleen aivoissa... Puolustukseksi sanottakoon että omat tutkintoni ovat molemmat peräisin Turusta, siis kauppakorkeasta ja yliopistolta, vaikka Tampereen yliopistossa kertyikin aikanaan 1992-93 jonkin verran opintoviikkoja, ei tosin kyseisessä tiedekunnassa.

----------


## killerpop

> Visioni Messukylästä eteenpäin alkaa olemaan jo merkittäviä pysäkkejä myöskin Oriveteläisille. Jäähalli, kauppakorkea, uimakeskus, Kalevan kirkon seutu ja sitten ollaankin jo keskustassa. 
> 
> Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että kaikki matkustajat eivät tule luonnollisestikkaan Orivedeltä vaan muiltakin linjan varren pysäkeiltä.


Uskallan olla eri mieltä Uintikeskuksen merkittävyydestä. Oikeasti kukaan Orivedeltä ei varta vasten lähde Tampereelle uimaan, ei vaikka sinne pääsisi hienolla ratikalla. Ei edes siinäkään tapauksessa, että Oriveden oma uimahalli suljettaisiin jostain syystä.

Sitä paitsi Kangasalan keskustaankin valmistuu oma hallinsa, joten en usko, että käyttäjiä löytyisi edes Kangasalta.

Tampereen rajojen sisältä tullessa pysäkillä onkin merkitystä. Ja onhan siinä alueella paljon asuntoja, jonne matka voi suuntautua. Seudullista merkitystä sillä ei kuitenkaan ole.

Omien havaintojeni mukaan merkittävä kohde Oriveden, Hirsilän ja Mäntän suunnasta kulkevilla on Tampereen yliopistollinen sairaala. Sinne kyllä riittää kulkijoita.

----------


## kouvo

> Duoratikalla olisi käytänössä oma nopea osuutensa harvemmilla pysäkkiväleillä kuten lähijunallakin ja tällä välillä aikaero olisi SlaverioT:n esittämässä laskelmassa kolmen minuutin luokkaa, joten käytännössä ei keneltäkään pois, kun otetaan hyödyt huomioon. Oriveden ja Tampereen päässä katuverkkoon tuominen tuo myös ihmiset lähemmäs määränpäitään, joten tiheämpi pysäkkiväli on tarpeen.


Tästä olemme selkeästi eri mieltä. Mielestäni pitkillä runkoreiteillä nopeus on tärkeämpää kuin suora jakelu reittien päissä. Tässä Oriveden tapauksessa nykyinen puolentunnin matka-aika pidentyisi n. 45-50 minuuttiin esittämälläsi duolla, nykyistä tiheämmillä asemaväleillä varustetun lähijunan matka-aika jäisi huomattavasti duoa nopeammaksi. 




> Mitä tällä ratikkamaisella vuorovälillä tarkoitat? 5-10 minuuttia?


Juurikin tätä. Tässä tapauksessa ehkä lähempänä 10 minuuttia.




> Itselläni on hiukan epäilyjä tämän suhteen. Lähijuna ja ratika vaativat omat laiturinsa, kalustonsa ja varikkonsa. Eikö halvemmaksi ja yksinkertaisemmaksi tulisi toteuttaa koko homma yhtenäisenä järjestelmänä? Toki yksi karvalakkimalli voisi olla myös, lähijunaliikenteen aloittaminen duoratikoilla, jotka myöhemmin siirtyisivät keskustassa katuverkolle varsinaisen raitiotien valmistuessa.


Lähijunaliikenne saataisiin alkuvaiheessa (Nokia-Lempäälä) käyntiin suhteellisen edullisesti. Otetaan 4-6 junaa VR:n romuttamokopasta, rakennetaan seisakkeet ja hiotaan hiukan aikatauluja, jolloin Nokia-Lempäälä välillä voidaan liikennöidä parhaimmillaan n. puolen tunnin vuorovälein.

----------


## kouvo

> Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Tämä on se polku mitä pitkin pitää edetä. Ratikka on tamperelaisten päättäjien omissa näpeissä, lähijunaliikenne ei.


Ratikka on toisaalta myös täysin tamperelaisten omissa lompakoissa, toisin kuin lähijuna, jonka kustannuksiin osallistuvat myös naapurikunnat ja valtio merkittävällä osuudella. Tampereella uusille asuinalueille luodaan jokatapauksessa hyvät bussiliikenneyhteydet, toisin kuin ympäristökunnissa. Luonnollisesti naapurikuntien pitää ohjata asutusta voimakkaasti seisakkeiden läheisyyteen, mutta tämä edellyttää, että ne seisakkeet ovat olemassa ja että juna pysähtyy niillä. Liikennevirrat osoittavat selkeästi jo nyt että lähikunnat ovat vahvasti "nurmijärveistymässä", joten nyt kannattaisi toimia ennen kuin tilanne karkaa käsistä. 




> Se ensimmäinen linja vaan pitää saada rakennettua. Suurin osa ihmisistä ymmärtää vasta sitten mistä on kysymys.


Juurikin tästä syystä lähijunalinja Nokia-Lempäälä olisi syytä avata mitä pikimmiten. "Karvalakkialoituksena" se ei vaatisi suuria investointeja, eikä vuosikausien suunnittelua ja erinäisten selvitysten laatimista, jos vaan tahtoa löytyisi.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Mitenkäs sellainen laituri, joka sopii sekä lähijunille että ratikoille, rakennetaan ?


Todellakin nuo edellä mainitut astinlipat hoitavat tuon sivuttais-suunnan, mutta entä laiturin korkeus? Esimerkiksi Alstomin Citadis-Dualiksen sisäänastumiskorkeus on 380mm ja Siemens Avanton 356mm, joten laiturin on oltava matalampi kuin 550mm. Laiturit voitaisiin rakentaa niin että sitä voidaan esim. elementtejä poistamalla madaltaa. Niille asemille, jossa pitkälle tulevaisuudessakin pysähtyy sekä tavallisia junia että raitiojunia voidaan rakentaa tuollainen peräkkäinen"combi-laituri".

----------


## GT8N

Pidän suurimpana ongelmana juuri laitureiden korkeutta. Leveys on ratkaistavissa astinlipoilla, mutta korkeus ei niin helposti. Siksi päätöksiä tehtäessä on huomioitava pysähdyspaikkojen suunnittelussa, että myös matalammat ratikat voivat pysähtyä samalla laiturilla. Eli jos nyt on pakko lähteä kahden järjestelmän linjalle, niin on pysähdyspaikoilla huomioitava edes se, että pysäkkejä voi jälkikäteen edes pidentää matalalla osalla. Ettei sitten vain  perinteisesti sanota, että "ei ole mahdollista".

On kuitenkin päätöntä tehdä kaksi järjestelmää vain lähialueelle. Näkisin, että Tampereen lähialueilla pitäisi keskittyä pelkkään duoliikenteeseen, ja muu liikenne olisi paikallisjunaluontoista, mm Poriin, Turkuun jne. Mutta nimenomaan niin, että pääpaino on duoliikenteellä. Vaikka nykytilanteessa, jossa duoratikat on hoidettu epäsuosioon, olisi kuitenkin syytä alottaa liikenne niin lähi-, kun ratikkaliikenteessäkin samalla duokalustolla. Sitten, kun ollaan valmiita ymmärtämään, ja hyväksymään yhtenäisen järjestelmän edut, voidaan järjestelmät yhdistää.

Mutta jos nyt sössitään (kuten Suomessa yleensä), ei paluuta alkuun ole, ja sitten voi vain voivotella, että miksi liikenteen pyörittäminen on kallista ja miksi se ei palvele niin hyvin, kun olisi ollut mahdollista. Ja miksi sitä ei voi muuttaa jne. Valitettavasti virkamiehet suunnittelevat konsulttien kanssa mitä lystää, ja muut näkemykset kaikuvat kuuroille korville. Puhumattakaan päätöksentekijöiden tietämystasosta. Esimerkiksi syksyllä koulullani käyneestä viidestä (5) kuntavaaliehokasta ei kukaan tiennyt, että mikä on johdinauto, puhumattakaan pikaratikasta. Entäs duoratikka? Se on varmaan joku hirviö.

----------


## hylje

Miksei duoratikka voi olla mitoiltaan lähijuna, mutta taipuisuudeltaan raitiovaunu ts. lyhyet vaunuosiot? Raitiovaunupysäkkejen ei tarvitse olla epäkäytännöllisen matalia, koska ne on järkevää joka tapauksessa rakentaa: muutama kymmenen senttiä korkeutta tuskin aiheuttaa merkittäviä ongelmia. Olemassaolevaa vaunu- ja pysäkkikantaakaan ei ole.

Ongelmaksi muodostuu varmasti vaunujen saatavuus, mutta näin korkealattiainen (maavara, ei pysäkkiaskel) ratikka lienee suunnittejan unelma reilujen mittojensa ansiosta ja onhan tuo Transtech vielä toistaiseksi elossa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Miksei duoratikka voi olla mitoiltaan lähijuna, mutta taipuisuudeltaan raitiovaunu ts. lyhyet vaunuosiot?


Ainakin siksi, että junan leveys on aina 3,2 m, jolloin se ei mahdu kadulle. Itse olen kyllä tuon lähijunan kannattaja, koska sen liikennöimisen voi aloittaa heti eikä 15. päivä ilman kummoisiakaan investointeja.

Ratikoinnin voi aloittaa myöhemminkin eikä sen tarvitsisi kulkea RHK:n rataa muualla kuin R-aseman ja Lielahden välillä matkalla Lentsuun. Ylöjärvellekin voisi ajaa lähijunilla.

----------


## jawahl

> Kuitenkin ensi vaiheessa on TASE:n mukaisesti hyvä rakennella taajamajunille pysähdyspaikkoja esim. Hatanpäälle, Messukylään ja Lielahteen.
> 
> Maltetaan nyt siihen, kun RHK julkaisee toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksen Tampereen seudun lähiliikennepaikoista vuoden loppuun mennessä. Keväällä pitäisi tulla lopulliset rakennemalliluonnokset ja syksyllä The Überselvitys, RAMA 2030 + TASE 2025.


Pieni korjaus: Kyllä TASEEN mukaan nimenomaan pitää ensin aloittaa ratikkaliikennöinti. Ratikkaliikenteen jo alkaessa suositellaan rakennettavaksi samalla lähijunan asemia. Ei siis vielä itse liikennöintiä. Lähijunan liikennöinnin aloittamista suositellaan vasta v. 2015-2020 välille.

Ja olen aivan varma, että tuossa TASE- tutkimuksessa on melko monta "kiveä käännetty". En näe itsekään yhtäkään syytä, miksi aloittaa lähijunaliikenne puolityhjillä radanvarsilla ennen väkimassojen keskellä kulkevaa ratikkaa. Etenkin, kun Tampere ja naapurikunnat eivät ole kaavoituksessaan millään lailla lähijunaliikennöintiä tukeneet. Vielä arveluttavampaa on se, että VR ja RHK eivät katso asiaa kannattavaksi ja ovat hyvin flegmaattisia asian suhteen. 

Vaikka olen suuri, todella suuri, lähijunan kannattaja, niin en missään nimessä asettaisi sitä ratikan edelle. Kaikki tosiasiat, etenkin nuo väkimassat, ovat niin selvästi ratikan puolella myös aikataulullisesti. Lisäksi ratikan kustannuksille saataisiin jo heti alusta enemmän katetta käyttäjämäärien ja raideliikenteen nousevan imagon muodossa.
Nykyinen Tesoma ei yksin vielä riitä lähijunajärjestelmän pyörittämiseen. Nokialaisten ja lempääläläistenkin suhteen olen hyvin skeptinen. Tampereen nousevaan city-kulttuuriin sekä sen kirjavaan ja laajaan asukasprofiiliin ja sitä kautta joukkoliikenteen menestymiseen uskon vakaasti.

----------


## jawahl

> Ratikka on toisaalta myös täysin tamperelaisten omissa lompakoissa, toisin kuin lähijuna, jonka kustannuksiin osallistuvat myös naapurikunnat ja valtio merkittävällä osuudella. Tampereella uusille asuinalueille luodaan jokatapauksessa hyvät bussiliikenneyhteydet, toisin kuin ympäristökunnissa. Luonnollisesti naapurikuntien pitää ohjata asutusta voimakkaasti seisakkeiden läheisyyteen, mutta tämä edellyttää, että ne seisakkeet ovat olemassa ja että juna pysähtyy niillä. Liikennevirrat osoittavat selkeästi jo nyt että lähikunnat ovat vahvasti "nurmijärveistymässä", joten nyt kannattaisi toimia ennen kuin tilanne karkaa käsistä. 
> 
> Juurikin tästä syystä lähijunalinja Nokia-Lempäälä olisi syytä avata mitä pikimmiten. "Karvalakkialoituksena" se ei vaatisi suuria investointeja, eikä vuosikausien suunnittelua ja erinäisten selvitysten laatimista, jos vaan tahtoa löytyisi.


Naapurikuntien rahoitukseen suhtaudun hyvin epäilevästi.

TASEEN laskelmien mukaan ratikkaliikennöinnin toteuttamien maksaa välille Vuores - Kaleva - Keskusta - Amuri - Pispala - Lielahti - Hervanta 182 m.

Lähijunaliikennöinninin toteuttaminen maksaisi välille Nokia - Lempäälä 183 m. Paljonkohan tuosta tulisi Nokian ja Lempäälän kontolle? Epäilen pienen pientä osuutta. Valtio saattaisi maksaa ehkä 30 %, siis ehkä.

Ratikka jäisi siis ehkä osapuilleen n. 75...90 m kalliimmaksi Tampereelle, mutta paljonko enemmän se tuottaisi Tampereelle takaisin, kuin tuo harvaan kulkeva,  harvaan pysähtelevä ja kaukana massoista kulkeva Nokia - Lempäälä- lähijuna? 

Valtio on kaiken lisäksi myös mahdollista saada ratikan osarahoittajaksi. Tähän tarvitaan ensiksi vain jahkailun ja epämääräisen visioinnin sijaan selvä päätös ja selvä suunnitelma Tampereen kaupunginisiltä ja -äideiltä. 
Teknillisesti ja taloudellisesti taas TASE2025 on jo sinällään aika vakuuttava peruste.

----------


## Ertsu

> TASEEN laskelmien mukaan ratikkaliikennöinnin toteuttamien maksaa välille Vuores - Kaleva - Keskusta - Amuri - Pispala - Lielahti - Hervanta 182 m.
> 
> Lähijunaliikennöinninin toteuttaminen maksaisi välille Nokia - Lempäälä 183 m.


Kyllä tuossa on nyt joku laskenut tahallaan päin mäntyä. Ratikan toteuttaminen edellyttää raiteiden ja muun infran rakentamista. Lähijunille riittää muutama seisake + muutama käytetty juna pk-seudulta. Ei voi millään olla saman hintaisia.

----------


## jawahl

> Kyllä tuossa on nyt joku laskenut tahallaan päin mäntyä. Ratikan toteuttaminen edellyttää raiteiden ja muun infran rakentamista. Lähijunille riittää muutama seisake + muutama käytetty juna pk-seudulta. Ei voi millään olla saman hintaisia.


Tuskinpa tahallisuudesta tässä nyt kyse on...

Eiköhän asiaa ole ajateltu niin, että jos lähijunajärjestelmä halutaan, niin se tulee luoda sellaiseksi millä on edellytykset myös oikeasti toimia suurten massojen palvelijana ja myös tuottaa jotain takaisinkin. Ja sellaisen lähijunajärjestelmän luomiseen tarvitaan muutakin kuin pari vanhaa museojunaa liikennöimässä kerran tunnissa parin ruohoittuneen seisakkeen ohi kaukana ihmisten tämän hetkisistä kulkuvirroista.

Ottaisin itse lähijunafanina toki tuon harvaan liikennöivän museoversionkin, mutta ehkä kuitenkin ajattelen asiaa koko Tampereen seudun kaikenlaisen raideliikenteen uskottavuuden kannalta ja sen vuoksi ajan ajankohdallisesti ratikan toteutuksen tuon rakastamani lähijunan edelle.

----------


## Jykke

> Mielestäni pitkillä runkoreiteillä nopeus on tärkeämpää kuin suora jakelu reittien päissä. Tässä Oriveden tapauksessa nykyinen puolentunnin matka-aika pidentyisi n. 45-50 minuuttiin esittämälläsi duolla, nykyistä tiheämmillä asemaväleillä varustetun lähijunan matka-aika jäisi huomattavasti duoa nopeammaksi.


  Duoratikallahan olisi myös nopea reittinsä Messukylästä Orivedelle, ellikkä nopea yhteys *ei katoa mihinkään*. Sammonkadulla ja Itsenäisyydenkadulla kulkiessa perinteiset liikennevaloetuisuudet ja esim. Sammonkadun talouskaistojen pyhittäminen joukkoliikenteelle nopeutaisi myös "hidasta" osuutta.  




> Juurikin tätä. Tässä tapauksessa ehkä lähempänä 10 minuuttia.


 Jos halutaan Vatialaan tarjota tiheä  ratikkayhteys, se kannattaa mielummin toteuttaa, siten, että visioni D-linjalta lähtisi haara Vatialaan kulkien linjan 16 reittiä korvaten loputkin kyseisestä linjasta.

----------


## Ertsu

Lähijuna palvelisikin lähinnä suurempia keskustoja, kuten Tampere, Nokia, Lempäälä j.n.e.
Ratikka voisi kulkea omilla kiskoillaan Tampereen kaupungin alueella, paitsi Lentävänniemeen, johon olisi järkevintä käyttää RHK:n rataa.

----------


## Jykke

> Ei voi millään olla saman hintaisia.


Ei jos  halutaan pari kertaa päivässä  kulkeva, kahdella seisakkeella pysähtyvä lähijuna, mutta  mietitäänpä mitä TASE:en lähijuna sisältää. Lisäraiteet Nokialta Lielahteen ja Sääksjärveltä Lempäälään, sekä 16-18 seisaketta.

----------


## kouvo

> Lähijunaliikennöinninin toteuttaminen maksaisi välille Nokia - Lempäälä 183 m. Paljonkohan tuosta tulisi Nokian ja Lempäälän kontolle? Epäilen pienen pientä osuutta. Valtio saattaisi maksaa ehkä 30 %, siis ehkä.


TASEessa lähijunaa käsitellään aika erikoisella tavalla, jostain syystä on pyritty löytämään se kaikkein kallein vaihtoehto lähijunailun käynnistämiseen. Seisakkeet maksavat n. 100 000/kpl + muuten romutettaviksi menevien junien modernisointi n. 10%:a uusien junien hinnasta. Uusia raiteita ei alkuvaiheessa tarvitse rakentaa, ja oletuksena muutenkin ilmeisesti on se että valtio osallistuu ainakin Lempäälän suunnan lisäraiteen rakentamiseen. Tuleehan siihen tietysti muitakin investointikustannuksia kuin seisakkeet ja kalusto, mutta erittäin kaukana 183 M:sta ollaan, kun puhutaan lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämismahdollisuuksista välillä Nokia-Lempäälä.




> Ja olen aivan varma, että tuossa TASE- tutkimuksessa on melko monta "kiveä käännetty". En näe itsekään yhtäkään syytä, miksi aloittaa lähijunaliikenne puolityhjillä radanvarsilla ennen väkimassojen keskellä kulkevaa ratikkaa. Etenkin, kun Tampere ja naapurikunnat eivät ole kaavoituksessaan millään lailla lähijunaliikennöintiä tukeneet. Vielä arveluttavampaa on se, että VR ja RHK eivät katso asiaa kannattavaksi ja ovat hyvin flegmaattisia asian suhteen.


Lähijunan osalta on ilmeisesti jätetty muutama murikka kääntämättä. Kuntienkin voisi olla helpompi kaavoittaa radanvarsiaan, jos jonkinlainen lupaus junan tulosta olisi olemassa, eikä vain TASEen epäämääräisiä jaarituksia.

VR puolestaan ei muutenkaan koskaan katso monopoliasemansa suojasta mitään järkevää raideliikennehanketta kannattavaksi.




> Ja sellaisen lähijunajärjestelmän luomiseen tarvitaan muutakin kuin pari vanhaa museojunaa liikennöimässä kerran tunnissa parin ruohoittuneen seisakkeen ohi kaukana ihmisten tämän hetkisistä kulkuvirroista.


Se että VR katsoo aiheelliseksi romuttaa kansallisomaisuutta ei toki tarkoita sitä, että kyseisistä junista ei saisi vielä kelpo kulkupelejä vuosikausiksi. Ja seisakkeet tuppaavat ruohoittumaan kun niiltä lakkautetaan junaliikenne vuosikymmeniksi. Aikatauluja säätämällä saadaan kyllä nykyiselläkin ratakapasiteetilla tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin kerta tunnissa. Muutenkin tälläisiä asioita kannattaisi tarkastella nimenomaan seudullisesti, ei kapealaisesti yhden pitäjän näkökulmasta.

----------


## killerpop

> Lähijunaliikennöinninin toteuttaminen maksaisi välille Nokia - Lempäälä 183 m. Paljonkohan tuosta tulisi Nokian ja Lempäälän kontolle? Epäilen pienen pientä osuutta. Valtio saattaisi maksaa ehkä 30 %, siis ehkä.


Tamperelaisena veronmaksajana tässä hieman kiinnostaisi tietää, kuinka monta sataa miljoonaa uroa halvemmaksi tulee, jos Martti Paunu ajaa samaa reittiä linja-autoilla ja kuitenkin useammin kuin puolen tunnin välein? Ai niin, sehän ajaa jo!

Löytyisikö siihen vastausta Tase:sta ja jos ei, niin uskaltaisko kukaan arvioida?

Raideliikennekerroin tuntuu väkisinkin tarkoittavan sitä, että hankkeet saa maksaa järjettömyyksiä, jopa satakertaisesti sen, mitä olemassaoleva tuotanto. Eikä se kuitenkaan paranna yhteyksiä edes kaksinkertaisesti.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tamperelaisena veronmaksajana tässä hieman kiinnostaisi tietää, kuinka monta sataa miljoonaa uroa halvemmaksi tulee, jos Martti Paunu ajaa samaa reittiä linja-autoilla ja kuitenkin useammin kuin puolen tunnin välein? Ai niin, sehän ajaa jo!
> 
> Löytyisikö siihen vastausta Tase:sta ja jos ei, niin uskaltaisko kukaan arvioida?
> 
> Raideliikennekerroin tuntuu väkisinkin tarkoittavan sitä, että hankkeet saa maksaa järjettömyyksiä, jopa satakertaisesti sen, mitä olemassaoleva tuotanto. Eikä se kuitenkaan paranna yhteyksiä edes kaksinkertaisesti.


Kyllä se bussikyyti niin ankeaa on, että siitä pitäisi pyrkiä eroon kaikkialla, missä se on mahdollista. Ei hinnalla millä hyvänsä, mutta Nokian ja Tampereen väliä voisi alkaa liikennöimään heti jollain 15-20 minuutin vuorovälillä. Vaikka Lielahden ja Nokian väli onkin yksiraiteinen, niin junien kohtaamisen voi järjestää Lielahteen aikataulusuunnittelun keinoin.

----------


## jawahl

> Tamperelaisena veronmaksajana tässä hieman kiinnostaisi tietää, kuinka monta sataa miljoonaa uroa halvemmaksi tulee, jos Martti Paunu ajaa samaa reittiä linja-autoilla ja kuitenkin useammin kuin puolen tunnin välein? Ai niin, sehän ajaa jo!
> 
> Löytyisikö siihen vastausta Tase:sta ja jos ei, niin uskaltaisko kukaan arvioida?
> 
> Raideliikennekerroin tuntuu väkisinkin tarkoittavan sitä, että hankkeet saa maksaa järjettömyyksiä, jopa satakertaisesti sen, mitä olemassaoleva tuotanto. Eikä se kuitenkaan paranna yhteyksiä edes kaksinkertaisesti.


Marttihan on ajellut jo vuosikymmenet tyhjillä autoillaan joka pikkukylästä kaupunkiin asti monella turhalla linjalla. Paljonkohan näihin pyörityksiin on tähän asti käytetty tukia? Kiinnostaisi hieman tietää tämäkin.
Ja TASEESSAHAN on myös Paunun-Länsilinjojen miesten monopoli otettu huomioon. Talous on heillekin tulevaisuudessa turvattu bussi-raideliikennejärjestelmässä, hieman järkeistettynä kylläkin.
Kannattaa muuten lukea tuo TASE2025 tarkasti (www.tase2025.fi).

----------


## ultrix

> On kuitenkin päätöntä tehdä kaksi järjestelmää vain lähialueelle. Näkisin, että Tampereen lähialueilla pitäisi keskittyä pelkkään duoliikenteeseen, ja muu liikenne olisi paikallisjunaluontoista, mm Poriin, Turkuun jne. Mutta nimenomaan niin, että pääpaino on duoliikenteellä. Vaikka nykytilanteessa, jossa duoratikat on hoidettu epäsuosioon, olisi kuitenkin syytä alottaa liikenne niin lähi-, kun ratikkaliikenteessäkin samalla duokalustolla. Sitten, kun ollaan valmiita ymmärtämään, ja hyväksymään yhtenäisen järjestelmän edut, voidaan järjestelmät yhdistää.


Mutta miten lähdet Lempäälän suunnasta Tampereen keskustan katuverkkoon? Vastaus: et mitenkään. Tai sitten joudut siirtymään katuverkolle jo Rantaperkiössä eli kulkemaan Hatanpään valtatien päästä päähän.

Jos halutaan nopea yhteys Nokialta, Lempäälästä ja Orivedeltä Tampereelle, tehdään lähijuna. Jos kelpuutetaan hitaampi, mutta useampia kohteita lähemmäs vievä yhteys, rakennetaan siitä pikaraitiotie.




> Pieni korjaus: Kyllä TASEEN mukaan nimenomaan pitää ensin aloittaa ratikkaliikennöinti. Ratikkaliikenteen jo alkaessa suositellaan rakennettavaksi samalla lähijunan asemia. Ei siis vielä itse liikennöintiä. Lähijunan liikennöinnin aloittamista suositellaan vasta v. 2015-2020 välille.


TASEn sivulla 7 todetaan, että "nykyisen lähijunaliikenteen kehittäminen" eli taajamajunien lisäpysähdyspaikat (15 M) ovat ensimmäisen vaiheen kohteita. Raitiotie kuitenkin laitetaan samassa ensimmäisessä vaiheessa alulle.

----------


## GT8N

> Mutta miten lähdet Lempäälän suunnasta Tampereen keskustan katuverkkoon? Vastaus: et mitenkään. Tai sitten joudut siirtymään katuverkolle jo Rantaperkiössä eli kulkemaan Hatanpään valtatien päästä päähän.


En nyt ole vielä niin pessimistinen, etteikö katuverkkoon pääsisi muutenkin, kun kulkemalla Hatanpään valtatie kokonaan. Ainakin Tukholmassa on vakuuttavia ratkaisuja, miten tarvittaessa raitiotie väännetään vaikka vähän isommalla virityksellä, niin että homma toimii. Tietenkään ei ole pakko tehdä mitään massiivista, mutta konsteissa riittää, jos oikeasti vai halutaan tehdä. 

Näkisin, että yhtenä vaihtoehtona voisi olla se, että duoratikat ohjattaisiin liittymään Tampereen Valtatien kohdalla rautatieltä katuverkkoon. Ratikoille tehtäisiin oma rata Tampere lajittelun lopusta, niin että se laskeutuisi alemmaksi, ja tarvittaessa sillan avulla käännettäisiin Tampereen Valtatielle. Jos korkeusero on "ylitsepääsemätön", voi laskeutumisen tehdä Transpointin puolelta. Se ei tietenkään ole aivan yksinkertaista, mutta ei mahdotonta. Rata vaan pitäisi luonnollisesti tehdä suurinpiirtein kysymysmerkin muotoiseksi. Tämä vain on yksi vaihtoehto, en väitä että se on paras, vaan että se on yksi mahdollisuus.

----------


## ultrix

> Näkisin, että yhtenä vaihtoehtona voisi olla se, että duoratikat ohjattaisiin liittymään Tampereen Valtatien kohdalla rautatieltä katuverkkoon. Ratikoille tehtäisiin oma rata Tampere lajittelun lopusta, niin että se laskeutuisi alemmaksi, ja tarvittaessa sillan avulla käännettäisiin Tampereen Valtatielle. Jos korkeusero on "ylitsepääsemätön", voi laskeutumisen tehdä Transpointin puolelta. Se ei tietenkään ole aivan yksinkertaista, mutta ei mahdotonta. Rata vaan pitäisi luonnollisesti tehdä suurinpiirtein kysymysmerkin muotoiseksi. Tämä vain on yksi vaihtoehto, en väitä että se on paras, vaan että se on yksi mahdollisuus.


Olen myös pyöritellyt tuota, mutta se vaikuttaa teknisesti ja liikenteellisesti todella vaikealta. Korkeuserot ovat turhan suuret, ja Viinikan "liikennesekoittajan" kautta kierrettynä tulee tosiaan Transpoint vastaan. Viinikanoja ja kolmioraiteen silta tuovat omat pulmansa.

----------


## Jykke

> Olen myös pyöritellyt tuota, mutta se vaikuttaa teknisesti ja liikenteellisesti todella vaikealta.


Itse olen samaa mieltä, että kyseessä olisi vaikea kohta, mutten uskoisi sitä mahdottomaksi. Itse olen pohtinut myös mahdolliusuutta jossa ratikat hujahtaisivat tunneliin heti ratasillan jälkeen ja tulisivat katuverkkoon Rautatienkadulla. Joka tapauksessa ratkaisu olisi iso ja suuria ratajärjestelyjä vaativa. Transpointkaan ei olisi luultavasti ongelma, jos oikorata toteutuu ja ratapiha muuttaa Pirkkalaan, mutta Lempäälän raideyhteyttä ei luonnollisestikkaan kannata jättää odottamaan jotain 2050-lukua.  :Razz: 




> Yliopisto jää paitsioon.


Hiukan muokattu versio, jossa yliopistokin on raitiovaunulla saavutettavissa.

----------


## Ertsu

Mikä siinä yliopistossa niin tavattoman tärkeää on ? Sekö, että tämän palstan kirjoittajat ovat jotain yliopistolaisia. Eiköhän keskussairaala ja Hervanta ole kuitenkin suurempia liikennepaikkoja matkustajamäärällä mitattuna kuin joku yliopisto ??

----------


## Jykke

> Mikä siinä yliopistossa niin tavattoman tärkeää on ? Sekö, että tämän palstan kirjoittajat ovat jotain yliopistolaisia. Eiköhän keskussairaala ja Hervanta ole kuitenkin suurempia liikennepaikkoja matkustajamäärällä mitattuna kuin joku yliopisto ??


 Kyllä itse uskon Yliopiston olevan varsin tärkeä joukkoliikennekohde (vaikka sen visioni ensimmäisestä versiosta jätinkin pois). Omien kokemusteni mukaan Yliopiston pysäkki on yhtä vilkkaassa käytössä, kuin keskussairaalankin sillä kyllähän opiskelijat ovat yksi joukkoliikenteen suurimmista käyttäjäkunnista. Ja oletkos ottanut huomioon Ertsu, että Hervannastakin (joka lainauksessa on aika laaja käsite) on aika moni matkustaja opiskelija, joka on mitä luultavammin menossa juurikin yliopistolle. Itseäni on hiukan ihmetyttänyt, että linja 13 toimii käytännössä ainoana yliopiston yhteytenä Hervannasta. 

Ja loppuun todettakoon, että itse olen ylioppilaaksi kirjoittanut, mutta en kyseisessä opinahjossa ole, enkä ole ajatellut mennäkkään. Ja jos tällä palstalla paljon yliopistolaisia on, niin eivätköhän he tiedä mikä merkitys hyvillä joukkoliikenneyhteyksillä yliopistolle on?

----------


## Jussi

> Mikä siinä yliopistossa niin tavattoman tärkeää on ? Sekö, että tämän palstan kirjoittajat ovat jotain yliopistolaisia. Eiköhän keskussairaala ja Hervanta ole kuitenkin suurempia liikennepaikkoja matkustajamäärällä mitattuna kuin joku yliopisto ??


Tampereen yliopistossa on yli 15000 opiskelijaa, ja henkilökuntaakin yli 2000.  Suurin osa käynee yliopistolla vähintään viikoittain (ja ainakin henkilökunnasta suurin osa lähes päivittäin).  Kun vielä muistetaan että opiskelijat todennäköisemmin kulkevat joukkoliikenteellä kuin työssäkäyvät, niin väittäisin yliopistoa melko merkittäväksi joukkoliikennematkojen kohteeksi.

----------


## Jysky

> Mikä siinä yliopistossa niin tavattoman tärkeää on ?


On monin verroin helpompi saada kaksikymppinen nuori koukutettua laadukkaaseen joukkoliikenteeseen, kuin keski-ikäinen luopumaan autostaan. Kun opiskeluaikana huomaa julkisen liikenteen olevan vaihtoehto, ei välttämättä hanki autoa. Ainkaan sitä perheen kakkosautoa.

Tampereen yliopistossa opiskelleita on kansanedustajissakin eniten ja jos samalainen meininki sivistysyliopistossa jatkuu, voisi kansa myös saada joukkoliikennemyönteisiä päättäjiä. Toisaalta tärkeää olisi tarjota myös Hervannan yliopistollekin tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennettä. DI:t voisivat tehdä raitelle myötämielisempiä selvityksiä tulevaisuudessa, kun heillä olisi uskoa joukkoliikenteeseen. Nyt teekkareille tarjotaan ilmainen parkkitalo.

----------


## Hartsa

> Ainakin minulle kertoivat aivan suoraan, että talvella raitiovaunu kulkee silloin kun bussi ei pakkasen ja jään vuoksi kulje tai ei pysy aikataulussaan. Samoin HKL:n metrossa ei ole merkittäviä talviajan ongelmia, vaikka siitä 2/3 on maan pinnalla.
> 
> Raideliikenne toimii ankarassa talvi-ilmastossa paremmin kuin bussi, kunhan ymmärretään hoitaa järjestelmää oikein esimerkiksi säilyttämällä kalusto katoksen alla yöt.
> 
> Sillä, miten VR Oy toimii, ei ole juuri tekemistä modernin ja asiallisesti hoidetun raideliikenteen kanssa
> 
> Voisit myös muistaa, että raideliikennettä käytetään sitä enemmän, mitä vuoristoisemmaksi olosuhteet menevät. Itävallan ja Sveitsin vuorilla talvet ovat yhtä lumisia kuin Suomessakin. Kyllä keski-Euroopassakin talvisia olosuhteita löytyy, kun mennään vuorille päin.


Miksi VR ei pysty 150 vuoden kokemuksella liikennöimään junaliikennettä luotettavasti talvisin?

----------


## Ertsu

> Miksi VR ei pysty 150 vuoden kokemuksella liikennöimään junaliikennettä luotettavasti talvisin?


Vielä joskus 1970 luvulla VR mainosti, että "kiskoilla on aina kesäkeli". Ehkä se tekniikka on siitä joten taantunut. Eihän Suomessa enää juurikaan valmisteta kiskokalustoa, vaan kaikki tuodaan jostain etelästä. Sama koskee itse raiteiden tekniikkaa. Eiköhän Vuosaaren sataman kiskotkin tuotu muistaakseni Italiasta, kun Ovakon kiskot eivät jostain syystä kelvanneet.

----------


## Kolli

Hiukan OT:tä: Vuokin kiskot tuotiin Espanjasta.
Se on tätä markkinaliberalismia ja "kilpailutusintoa". Suomessa ei osata mitään eikä täällä kannata tehdä mitään.

Uusliberalistit ovat sitä mieltä, että joka tapauksessa Suomeen kannattaa tuoda roskaa ulkomailta, koska se on "edullisempaa".
Kiitos Lipposen hallituksen yksityistämisinnon, monia valtionyhtiöitä myytiin ideologisista syistä pois.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi VR ei pysty 150 vuoden kokemuksella liikennöimään junaliikennettä luotettavasti talvisin?


Suomen (ja pohjoisemman Skandinavian) talvea on harhaanjohtavaa verrata Alppien "talveen". Suomessa lämpötilavaihtelut ovat paljon suuremmat ja nopeammat, sekä pakkanen on usein kireämpi kuin Alpeilla koskaan.

Väittäisin, että Hartsan kysymykseen ihan pätevä vastaus on:

Samoista syistä, kun muutkaan rautatieyhtiöt eivät kokemuksesta riippumatta pysty liikennöimään luotettavasti talvisin vastaavissa olosuhteissa.

En väitä, ettei parannettavaa olisi, mutta suhtautuminen asiaan näyttäisi olevan turhan mustavalkoista usealla kirjoittajalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomen (ja pohjoisemman Skandinavian) talvea on harhaanjohtavaa verrata Alppien "talveen". Suomessa lämpötilavaihtelut ovat paljon suuremmat ja nopeammat, sekä pakkanen on usein kireämpi kuin Alpeilla koskaan.


Onkohan asia oikeastaan näin. Junien toimiminen ei ole niinkään kiinni säätilan pysyvyydestä vaan säätilan vaihtelusta junan kulkureitillä. Kun ajetaan Suomessa etelän ja pohjoisen välillä, lähtö- ja määränpään välillä siirrytään lämpöasteista pakkaselle ja paluusuunnassa taas toisin päin. Alpeilla sama tapahtunee korkeuserojen muodossa.

En tiedä, että Suomen rautateiden historian ensimmäisen sadan vuoden aikana talvioloista olisi ollut kovasti valittelua. Harjamiehiä riittii vaihteisiin, höyrykäyttöinen jarrujärjestelmän ilmapumppu tuotti paineilmaa, jonka seassa osattiin käyttää jäänestoa. Vaunut lämpenivät joko veturin höyryllä tai kamiinan puilla. Vaikka pakkaset olivat kovia, tenderissä ei vesi koskaan jäätynyt.

Minusta kysymys on asenteesta. Lähtökohtana oli, että junat kulkevat ja tehdään se, mikä on välttämätöntä sen eteen. Nyt on lähtökohta jokin muu ja selitetään, ettei vaan olla varauduttu niihin olosuhteisiin, joihin pitää varautua. Koska varautumatta pääsee vähemmällä?

Raitioliikenne ei aja pitkiä matkoja, vaan toimii siinä mielessä helpommissa olosuhteissa eli samassa ilmastossa. Hesan ratikkaliikenne oli sekaisin marraskuussa, kun lunta tuli. Enkä ihmettele. Jos lumen kanssa ei tehdä mitään mitä pitäisi, niin totta kai siitä tulee haitta.

Asiakkaan näkökulmasta suurin haitta taisi olla siitä, ettei pysäkkejä oltu aurattu lainkaan vielä klo 9 aikaan ja Varioiden pysäkiltä lunta kaappaavat ovet eivät toimineet. Kun ovea ei saa kiinni, vaunu ei lähde liikkeelle. Moni kuljettaja oli valinnut olla käyttämättä muita kuin etuovea, jonka lumipaakkujen rassaaminen tapahtui sentään vieressä. Toinen suuri haitta olivat autot, jotka katsoivat oikeudekseen ajamisen raitiotieraiteella, jossa ne juuttuivat lumeen. Seurasin lähes vartin kestänyttä tapahtumaa, jossa jakeluauto juuttui kinokseen Aleksilla olosuhteissa, joissa kuljettajan pitäisi ymmärtää, ettei siihen ole ajamista. Aleksilla tällainen tapaus kerää liki 10 vuoroa nippuun.

Varioiden matalalta kinokseen aukeavat ovet ovat tietenkin ratikkaliikenteen vika, mitä samanlaiset bussinovet eivät ole, niinkö? Mutta entä jos bussien käyttämiä katuja ja pysäkkejä ei olisi aurattu? Hoitamattomuuden vaikeudet olisivat olleet busseille suuremmat kuin ratikoille oli nyt.

Näin ensimmäisen harjavaunun noin klo 10. Ja sitä ennen näkemieni ratojen perusteella yksikään harjavaunu ei ollut aiemmin liikkunut. Kun olin lapsi ja Helsingissä oli talvi useammin kuin yhtenä päivänä, raitioliikenne alkoi harjavaunuilla ja pysäkkien lumenpoistolla. Jos sade jatkui, tämä toimintakin jatkui. Ja raitioteillä oli tosiaan kesäkeli, sillä ratikka ei liukastele eikä lipsu lumen vuoksi.

Eli hyväkään ratkaisu ei toimi, jos sitä ei osata tai haluta käyttää kuten pitää. Kun verrataan raide- ja tieliikennettä, oikein ja parhaalla tavalla käytettynä raideliikenne on aina luotettavampaa talvioloissa ja toimii vaikeammissa olosuhteissa kuin tieliikenne.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Varioiden matalalta kinokseen aukeavat ovet ovat tietenkin ratikkaliikenteen vika, mitä samanlaiset bussinovet eivät ole, niinkö? Mutta entä jos bussien käyttämiä katuja ja pysäkkejä ei olisi aurattu? Hoitamattomuuden vaikeudet olisivat olleet busseille suuremmat kuin ratikoille oli nyt.


Jos pysäkillä on kinos, eivät bussit aja kadun reunaan pysäkeillä, jolloin oville jää tilaa toimia.

Bussiliikenne käyttää niin monia eri katuja, että lähes kaikkien bussireittien varrella on katuja, jotka on hoidettu huonommin kuin ratikoiden käyttämä infra. Kyllähän niillä tulee ongelmia (esim. bussit eivät pääse pysäkiltä liikkelle liukkauden takia), ne vaan ovat erilaisia kuin ratikoilla. Usein pahalla talvikelillä bussiliikenne toimii jotenkuten, aikatauluissa ei vaan pysytä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos pysäkillä on kinos, eivät bussit aja kadun reunaan pysäkeillä, jolloin oville jää tilaa toimia.


Voisitko vielä kertoa, mikä siinä Tammerneonin sisäänpäin aukeavassa ovessa vikana oli, kun sitä ei enää käytetä uusissa busseissa ? Mikä ulospäin aukeavassa on parempaa ?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä ulospäin aukeavassa on parempaa ?


Halvempi hinta.

----------


## GT8N

> Suomen (ja pohjoisemman Skandinavian) talvea on harhaanjohtavaa verrata Alppien "talveen". Suomessa lämpötilavaihtelut ovat paljon suuremmat ja nopeammat, sekä pakkanen on usein kireämpi kuin Alpeilla koskaan.


Sanotaan vielä myös se, että Suomessa ei yleensä ole lunta juuri metriä enempää, mutta Alpeilla sitä on useita metrejä niin, että jotkin tiet ja rautatietkin ovat olleet talviajan poikki, kun ei vaan kannata tapella lunta vastaan.

----------


## ultrix

Tässä oma näkemykseni siitä, miten Tampereen raideliikenneverkko kasvaisi vuosi vuodelta.

Tiivistettynä:

2009 Rakennemalli ja liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma
2010 Sopimus yhteisestä yleiskaavasta ja liikennejärjestelmästä
2011 Uudet taajamajunaseisakkeet, raitiotien yleissuunnitelma, YVA
2012 Raitiotien Vuores-Lentävänniemi hankesuunnitelma, rakentamispäätös
2013 Raitiotien koerata Hakametsä-TAYS
2014 Raitiotien koerata Hakametsä-Vuores
2015 Raitiotie valmis Amuriin/Pyynikintorille asti
2017 Lähijunareitti Siuro-Lempäälä auki
2018 Lähijunareitti Tampere-Orivesi keskusta auki
2020 Raitiotie valmis Lielahteen asti
2025 Raitiotie Tampella-Sorila valmis
2029 Raitiotie Pirkkalan lentoasemalle valmis
2032 Raitiotie Ylöjärven Vastamäkeen valmis
2034 Raitiotie Saarenmaahan valmis

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Sinulta puuttuu tuossa 2009-2010 vaiheilta valtuustotason periaatepäätökset. Ne pitäisi ensin tehdä. Lisäksi koeradat ovat raitiotiellä turha välivaihe. Kalustohankinta kestää 2-3 vuotta, ja yhden ratajakson rakentaminen noin puoli vuotta, koko hanke tietysti pidempään. Tällöin on selvää, että kalustotoimitusten alkuun mennessä saadaan osa radasta käyttöön koeajoja ja kuljettajakoulutusta varten. Ensimmäisen toteutusvaiheen kesto voi olla noin 2-3 vuotta laskien kilpailutusten alusta.

----------


## ultrix

> Sinulta puuttuu tuossa 2009-2010 vaiheilta valtuustotason periaatepäätökset. Ne pitäisi ensin tehdä.


Nojoo, mutta luotan uuteen valtuustoon sen verran paljon, että strategisesti tärkeä hanke on läpihuutojuttu.  :Wink:  Voi olla naivia uskoa tässä taloustilanteessa, mutta se nähtäneen lähiaikoina. Jonkun mielestä kaupungilla ei ole varaa rakentaa raitiotietä, mutta onko sillä varaa lykätäkään rakentamista?





> Lisäksi koeradat ovat raitiotiellä turha välivaihe. Kalustohankinta kestää 2-3 vuotta, ja yhden ratajakson rakentaminen noin puoli vuotta, koko hanke tietysti pidempään. Tällöin on selvää, että kalustotoimitusten alkuun mennessä saadaan osa radasta käyttöön koeajoja ja kuljettajakoulutusta varten. Ensimmäisen toteutusvaiheen kesto voi olla noin 2-3 vuotta laskien kilpailutusten alusta.


Ehkä tosiaan koeajot 2013-14 on turhan optimistinen toive; joka tapauksessa rata tuskin on täysin valmis kaupalliseen ajoon silloin kuin ensimmäiset vaunut tulevat. Koerata on osa lopullista rataa, pätkiä katu- ja pikaosuuksilla varikon lähellä. En tiedä radan varrelta parempaa paikkaa varikolle kuin Vuohenojan lumenkaatopaikan.

Mitä tarkoitat ratajaksolla?

----------


## jawahl

> Nojoo, mutta luotan uuteen valtuustoon sen verran paljon, että strategisesti tärkeä hanke on läpihuutojuttu.  Voi olla naivia uskoa tässä taloustilanteessa, mutta se nähtäneen lähiaikoina. Jonkun mielestä kaupungilla ei ole varaa rakentaa raitiotietä, mutta onko sillä varaa lykätäkään rakentamista?


No, monen talous- ja yhdyskuntaoppineen mielestä juuri tällaisessa taloustilanteessa pitää toteuttaa nimenomaan yhdyskunnallisia ja yhteishyödyllisiä suurhankkeita. 
Syyt: 
- Alhaiset ja edelleen laskevat materiaali- ja työkustannukset
- Työpaikkojen ylläpitäminen ja uusien luominen hankkeiden avulla (turvaa osaltaan myös verotuloja)
- Lainojen edullisuus
- Ympäristökysymykset
- Heikossa taloustilanteessa joukkoliikenteen kysyntä kasvaa

Jos nyt on automiehille rakenneltu sadoilla miljoonilla teitä ja katuja ja vielä yksi isompi tunnelikin tähän tulee, niin kai tuohon ratikkaankin rahaa pitäisi löytyä.
En sitten millään haluaisi asetella vastakkain tärkeitä autoliikenteen ja joukkoliikenteen tarpeita, mutta kaikki tietää kumpi sen potin on Tampereen seudulla korjannut viimeisen 50 v. ajan.
Olisiko jo siis aika...?

----------


## lunastaja

Kaupungin 15 vuoden investointien PTS on karua luettavaa. Toteutettavia investointeja on tyyliin kaksi kertaa enemmän mitä rahoitusta. Joku tietenkin kääntää tämän siten, etteivät ratikan muutamat sadat miljoonat siinä konkurssissa paina. On siis kyettävä perustelemaan ratikan hyödyt myös taloudellisessa mielessä riittävän selkeästi. Kuten tehtiin pitkän tunnelin kohdalla. Eli laitetaan rakennusoikeus puhumaan.

Vaalien jälkeen on saanut ilolla lukea useampien tuoreiden valtuutettujen ratikkaa suorastaan vaativia kannanottoja. Tulevaisuudessa siis näyttää olevan toivoa. Ja vaikka pormestarin suhtautuminen on mikä on, niin valtuuston uudelle puheenjohtajalla raideliikenne tuntuu merkitsevän samaa mitä Timo P:lle yksityisautoilu.

Tuskin maltan odottaa seudullisten megaselvitysten valmistumista ja jatkotoimenpiteitä.

----------


## kouvo

> No, monen talous- ja yhdyskuntaoppineen mielestä juuri tällaisessa taloustilanteessa pitää toteuttaa nimenomaan yhdyskunnallisia ja yhteishyödyllisiä suurhankkeita.


Taloustilanteet tulevat ja menevät. Investointeja, jotka eivät ole jo toteuttamista vaille valmiina pöytälaatikossa, on erittäin hankala ajoittaa sopivaan laskusuhdanteeseen. Tätä nykyistä alamäkeäkään ei kovin moni poppamies povannut, ennen muutama kuukausi sitten tapahtunutta parin jenkkikioskin kaatumista. Tähän lamaan ei Tampereella ratikalla ehditä.

----------


## ultrix

> No, monen talous- ja yhdyskuntaoppineen mielestä juuri tällaisessa taloustilanteessa pitää toteuttaa nimenomaan yhdyskunnallisia ja yhteishyödyllisiä suurhankkeita.


Nimenomaan näin pitäisikin keynesiläisen talouspolitiikan mukaan toimia. Mutta onko kaupunginvaltuustolla kanttia siihen kuntatalouden kriisiytyessä verotulojen vähetessä ja sosiaali- ja terveysmenojen kasvaessa?

Toivotaan hartaasti, sillä viime laman seurauksena tehdyt leikkaukset kaikilla sektoreilla ovat rampauttaneet paljon. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen pysäyttäminen olisi suuri virhe.

----------


## jawahl

Tampereen kaupunki on kuulolla.
Täällä voi ehdottaa suoraan kaupungin kehitysryhmälle ideoita ja antaa mielipiteitänsä mm. joukkoliikenneasioista:

http://hosting.fountainpark.com/tampere/?e

Nyt kannattaa kaikkien joukkoliikenteen ystävien käyttää tämäkin mahdollisuus - asianosaisille suoraan menevillä mielipiteillä kun on merkitystä asian edistymisen kannalta!

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen kaupunki on kuulolla.
> Täällä voi ehdottaa suoraan kaupungin kehitysryhmälle ideoita ja antaa mielipiteitänsä mm. joukkoliikenneasioista:
> 
> http://hosting.fountainpark.com/tampere/?e
> 
> Nyt kannattaa kaikkien joukkoliikenteen ystävien käyttää tämäkin mahdollisuus - asianosaisille suoraan menevillä mielipiteillä kun on merkitystä asian edistymisen kannalta!


Nyt kirjoitat kyllä palturia. Virkamiehet eivät korviaan lotkauta yksityishenkilöiltä tulleen palautteen takia. Vain julkisuuden kautta tulleilla mielipiteillä on jonkin verran merkitystä.
Virkamiehiltä ei yleensä tule edes vastauksia mihinkään palautteeseen. Miksi vaivautua vastaamaan jollekin "Taavi Tavikselle", kun on "parempaakin" tekemistä ?

----------


## ultrix

Noita kehitysehdotuksia käytetään kaupungin uuden strategian laadinnassa, jonka viime kädessä hyväksyy kaupunginvaltuusto. Eli siis meidän valitsemat ihmiset. Se myös pyörii aika paljon kaupunginhallituksessa, jossa kaikki ovat valtuutettuja.

----------


## Ertsu

> Noita kehitysehdotuksia käytetään kaupungin uuden strategian laadinnassa, jonka viime kädessä hyväksyy kaupunginvaltuusto. Eli siis meidän valitsemat ihmiset. Se myös pyörii aika paljon kaupunginhallituksessa, jossa kaikki ovat valtuutettuja.


Tosiasiassa kaupunginvaltuutetut kuuntelevat kansalaisten mielipiteitä n. kuukauden ennen vaaleja. Vaalien jälkeen ei enää tarvitse.

----------


## jawahl

> Nyt kirjoitat kyllä palturia. Virkamiehet eivät korviaan lotkauta yksityishenkilöiltä tulleen palautteen takia. Vain julkisuuden kautta tulleilla mielipiteillä on jonkin verran merkitystä.
> Virkamiehiltä ei yleensä tule edes vastauksia mihinkään palautteeseen. Miksi vaivautua vastaamaan jollekin "Taavi Tavikselle", kun on "parempaakin" tekemistä ?


Jahah. Ertsu Epätoivolla usko asiaan horjuu... 

Politiikoissa on joka sorttia. Totta, että EVK- tyyppejäkin löytyy (yleensä asian kiihkovastustajat + pölhöpopulistit).
Enemmistö virkamiehistä ja valtuutetuista kuitenkin suhtautuu asiallisiin ja perusteltuihin palautteisiin melko hyvin ja ottaa työnsä riittävällä vakavuudella. 

Tässä kyselyssä homman nimi on suuri mielipidekartoitus joka myös julkaistaan laajalti. Varmasti keskustelu siis herättää monessa päättäjässä ainakin jonkin tason mielenkiintoa. Kuka ties joku joukkoliikenneasioissa aiemmin uinunutkin kokee asiassa jonkin tason herätyksen, tai joutuu pakon edessä tutustumaan esim. TASE2025:een.

Kannustankin siis positiivisessa hengessä vielä kerran kaikkia joukko- ja raideliikenteen asioihin edsitystä haluavia antamaan perustellun mielipiteensä ao. sivuilla:
http://hosting.fountainpark.com/tampere/?e

----------


## ultrix

> Tosiasiassa kaupunginvaltuutetut kuuntelevat kansalaisten mielipiteitä n. kuukauden ennen vaaleja. Vaalien jälkeen ei enää tarvitse.


Kaupunginvaltuutetut ovat pääsääntöisesti ihmisiä, jotka harrastavat paikallispolitiikkaa kaupunkilaisilta saamiensa valtakirjojen turvin. He ovat kaupungin asioista kiinnostuneita ja haluavat aidosti kehittää kaupunkia omien toiveidensa mukaiseksi. Koska toiveet menevät joskus ristiin tai resurssit eivät riitä kaikkien toiveiden täyttämiseen, syntyy riitoja, joiden vuoksi sinäkin olet todennut politiikan yhteisistä asioista riitelemiseksi.

Kaupunginvaltuutetuissa on myös poliittisia broilereita, joilla ei ole muuta elämää kuin politiikka ja julkisen vallan käyttö. Esimerkiksi pormestari, apulaispormestarit ja kansanedustajat ovat päätoimisia poliitikkoja ja kaupunginhallituksen jäsenet sivutoimisesti politiikassa "työskenteleviä".

----------


## GT8N

Olen vuosien varrella muuttunut yhä enemmän skeptiseksi sen suhteen, että tavallinen kansalainen voisi *oikeasti* vaikuttaa yhtään mihinkään. Harvassa päätöksessä on järkisyyt tai kansalaistan mielipiteet vaikuttaneet yhtään mitään. Päättäjät päättää juuri niin kuin itsestä tuntuu, eikä tilannetta paranna ainakaan erilaiset "asiantuntijat", konsultit tai virkamiehet, jotka syöttävät milloin mitäkin puppua päättäjille. Ja kun poliitikot harvoin liikenneasioista ymmärtävät yhtään  mitään muuta, kun että autoilu on kivaa. Sitten kun vielä "asiantuntijoiden" "selvitykset" yhdistetään päättäjien satunnaisiin järjen liikkeisiin on lopputulos lähellä katastrofia. Jos poliitikot joskus kansalaisia kuuntelevat ääntenkalastelumielessä, niin ihan kiva. Toivottavasti näistä kehitysideoista on jotain hyötyä, mutta epäilen, että aitoa kiinnostusta tavallisista mielipiteistä ei todellakaan ole. Mahtaahan se päättäjääkin nakertaa, kun joku toinen ymmärtää asioista enemmän.

----------


## kouvo

> Olen vuosien varrella muuttunut yhä enemmän skeptiseksi sen suhteen, että tavallinen kansalainen voisi *oikeasti* vaikuttaa yhtään mihinkään. Harvassa päätöksessä on järkisyyt tai kansalaistan mielipiteet vaikuttaneet yhtään mitään. Päättäjät päättää juuri niin kuin itsestä tuntuu, eikä tilannetta paranna ainakaan erilaiset "asiantuntijat", konsultit tai virkamiehet, jotka syöttävät milloin mitäkin puppua päättäjille. Ja kun poliitikot harvoin liikenneasioista ymmärtävät yhtään  mitään muuta, kun että autoilu on kivaa. Sitten kun vielä "asiantuntijoiden" "selvitykset" yhdistetään päättäjien satunnaisiin järjen liikkeisiin on lopputulos lähellä katastrofia.


Näinhän se on. Konsulteillakin oman edun mukaiset loppupäätelmät esim. erinäisistä joukkoliikennehankkeista eivät yleensä juurikaan peilaa tavallisen kansan intressejä. Ylipäätäänkin insinöörivetoinen konsulttitoiminta joukkoliikenteen piirissä ei välttämättä tuota yhteiskunnan kannalta parasta tulosta. Joukkoliikenneasiat kun tuppaavat näyttäytymään tavalliselle pakkokäyttäjälle reaalimaailmassa hieman eri valossa kuin piirrustuslautansa taakse yksityisautoilevalle "asiantuntijalle".

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen vuosien varrella muuttunut yhä enemmän skeptiseksi sen suhteen, että tavallinen kansalainen voisi *oikeasti* vaikuttaa yhtään mihinkään. Harvassa päätöksessä on järkisyyt tai kansalaistan mielipiteet vaikuttaneet yhtään mitään.


Voi kyllä vaikuttaa, mutta se on todella paljon kiinni siitä, millainen virkamies asiaa valmistelee ja miten asian heille tarjoilee. Suuria linjoja on varmaan hankalaa muuttaa, mutta oman kokemukseni mukaan on niin, että jos päälinjoista on samaa mieltä virkamiehen kanssa, mutta tekee jonkin pienehkön parannusehdouksen, niin se saattaa hyvinkin mennä läpi.

Poliitikkojen kautta vaikuttaminen on minusta siksi usein hankalaa, että hyvin usein päätöksen tekeminen vaatii asiantuntijuutta ja sitä poliitikoilla ei ole, vaan he ovat maallikoita. Maallikko tekee päätöksen asiantuntijaa eli virkamiestä kuunneltuaan, ja silloin poliitikko tekee sitten päätöksen useimmiten virkamiesten tahdon mukaan, ei oman maallikkokäsityksen taikka maallikkoäänestäjän käsityksen mukaan. Tuo järjestelmä toimii vain, jos ammattilaisvirkamies on ihan oikeasti taitava ammattilainen, mutta valitettavan usein näin ei kuitenkaan ole. Silloin kuunellaan huonoa ammattilaista ja tehdään huonoja päätöksiä.

----------


## jawahl

Jahah. Taidetaan sittenkin päästä kiskoilla keskustaan tulevassa:

http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...na-2020/125603

Ja eikös nimenomaan nyt taantuman syvetessä viisaat kehota toteuttamaan näitä hankkeita, toisin kuin tässä AL:n jutussa kerrotaan?

Tosin AL:n raideliikenteeseen liittyvät jutut ja kuvat ovat tähän asti olleet puuttellisia, vääristäviä ja bussien kanssa vastakkainasettelua hakevia. Mm. TASE- tutkimusta ei ole käsitelty juuri ollenkaan. Tulevaa ratikkaakin on kuvattu milloin milläkin nimillä ja kuvilla, jotka ovat kaukana todellisuudesta 

Toivotaan, että tämän pormestariohjelman julistuksen jälkeen asiaan jaksettaisiin perehtyä myös Pirkanmaan lehdistössä ammattimaisemmin ja ilman AL:n nykyään viljelemää "pyöräkaistadramatiikkaa".

----------


## jawahl

Tässä yksi suuri syy, miksi Tampereen seudulla tulisi panostaa ensisijaisesti nyt raitiotieverkoston rakentamiseen:



> VR-Yhtymän Länsi-Suomen aluejohtaja Pekka Söderling sanoi puheenvuorossaan, ettei Tampereelle ole nykyisellään mahdollista rakentaa toimivaa raideliikenteen lähiliikennejärjestelmää.
> 
> - Ratapiha on aika täynnä. Nykymallilla sinne saataisiin mahtumaan ehkä muutama vuoro, mutta ei kattavaa lähiliikennettä. Se on mahdollista vasta sitten, kun ratapiha on siirretty muualle ja keskusta on vapautettu henkilöliikenteelle, aluejohtaja Söderling sanoo.


Toinen syy on se, että Tampere ja lähikunnat eivät ole tehneet ensimmäistäkään lähijunaa tukevaa kaavoitusratkaisua. Kaikki uudet asuinalueet, kauppakeskukset ja muu infra on järjestään kaavoitettu kauas nykyisistä raiteista. Sama tyyli jatkuu edelleen.

Toki pitäisi edistää jutussa haastatellun Siuronkoskella asuvan matkustajan ajatusta, että Tampere  Pori junat alkaisivat taas pysähtyä Siurossa. 
Tukea tähän tarvittaisiin vähän Nokialtakin mm. autojen ja pyörien liityntäparkkipaikan luomisessa ja kenties bussien yhdysliikenteen järjestelyissä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tosin AL:n raideliikenteeseen liittyvät jutut ja kuvat ovat tähän asti olleet puuttellisia, vääristäviä...  Tulevaa ratikkaakin on kuvattu milloin milläkin nimillä ja kuvilla, jotka ovat kaukana todellisuudesta


Miten niin kaukana todellisuudesta ? Mikä tuossa jutussa oli kaukana todellisuudesta ? Se, että Hesan ratikat ovat vanhempaa vuosimallia kuin Tampereelle tulevat, ei tarkoita, että nimet ja kuvat ovat kaukana todellisuudesta.




> - Ratapiha on aika täynnä. Nykymallilla sinne saataisiin mahtumaan ehkä muutama vuoro, mutta ei kattavaa lähiliikennettä. Se on mahdollista vasta sitten, kun ratapiha on siirretty muualle ja keskusta on vapautettu henkilöliikenteelle, aluejohtaja Söderling sanoo.


Mihin muualle ratapiha pitäisi siirtää ? Tavaraliikenteen ratapihat ovat nyt jo Rautaharkossa ja Nekalassa.

----------


## Kolli

Aamulehteä olen seuraillut mahdollisimman tiiviisti. Silti kysyn, nyt kun uusi valtuustokin on valittu, että millaisessa vaiheessa ratikka (olkoon tunnelissa tai maan päällä, pikana tai ei-pikana) on. Eli joko joku osaa kertoa tarkemmin, tehdäänkö tänä keväänä jotakin ratkaisevaa. Tiedän, että olen kysellyt asiaa ennenkin, mutta onko nyt tullut jokin uusi käänne tms, joka olisi kertomisen arvoinen. 
Sen verran tiedän, että XL:n ohjelma pitää ratikan sisällään. Onko tämä siis ymmärrettävä todellisena ratikkamyönteisyytenä? Onko pohdittu yhteishankintaa jokeri-projektin kanssa?

----------


## ultrix

> Aamulehteä olen seuraillut mahdollisimman tiiviisti. Silti kysyn, nyt kun uusi valtuustokin on valittu, että millaisessa vaiheessa ratikka (olkoon tunnelissa tai maan päällä, pikana tai ei-pikana) on. Eli joko joku osaa kertoa tarkemmin, tehdäänkö tänä keväänä jotakin ratkaisevaa. Tiedän, että olen kysellyt asiaa ennenkin, mutta onko nyt tullut jokin uusi käänne tms, joka olisi kertomisen arvoinen. 
> Sen verran tiedän, että XL:n ohjelma pitää ratikan sisällään. Onko tämä siis ymmärrettävä todellisena ratikkamyönteisyytenä? Onko pohdittu yhteishankintaa jokeri-projektin kanssa?


Tänä vuonna, loppuvuodesta päätetään kaupunkiseudun rakennemallista ja liikennejärjestelmästä. Kaikissa rakennemalli- ja liikennejärjestelmäluonnosten vaihtoehdoissa on vähintään raitiotie Lentävänniemestä Vuorekseen ja lähijunien seisakkeet vähintään Tesomalla ja Pispalassa.

Valtuustokauden aikana, eli viimeistään 2012 tehdään periaatepäätös raitiotien rakentamisesta, kuten tiedät. Tämän jälkeen vie ehkä kolmesta viiteen vuotta, jolloin ratikka kulkee ainakin jollain rataosuudella Tampereen kaupungissa.

Yhteistyötä tehdään todennäköisesti Turun raitiotiehankkeen kanssa, teknisten ratkaisujen yhteensopivuudesta riippuen myös HSL:n kanssa.

----------


## jawahl

> Aamulehteä olen seuraillut mahdollisimman tiiviisti. Silti kysyn, nyt kun uusi valtuustokin on valittu, että millaisessa vaiheessa ratikka (olkoon tunnelissa tai maan päällä, pikana tai ei-pikana) on.


Jos haluaa tulevasta ratikasta saada tietoa, niin Aamulehden voi huoletta nakata Rajaportin banjan kiukaan tulipesään. Hyvä, että TASE- tutkimuksesta ovat pari pientä jutunpätkää aikaan saaneet.
Joukkoliikenneasiassa AL on keskittynyt viimeisen vuoden ajan lähinnä agitoimaan pyöräkaista-asiaa aktiivisesti.

----------


## Kolli

Kiitokset jawahlille ja ultrixille tiedoista. Itse olen ollut tosi ulalla, sillä olen esim taseen paperit lukaissut jne ja olen metsästänyt _the kokousta_, jossa valtuusto Mansessa asiasta päättää. En tiedä oletteko samaa mieltä, mutta tuntuu, että ratikkajutusta ei hirveän aktiivisesti tiedoteta, tai sitten en osaa seurata oikeata mediaa. Mikä on paras tapa seurata hankkeen etenemistä, jos AL ei?

----------


## ultrix

> En tiedä oletteko samaa mieltä, mutta tuntuu, että ratikkajutusta ei hirveän aktiivisesti tiedoteta, tai sitten en osaa seurata oikeata mediaa. Mikä on paras tapa seurata hankkeen etenemistä, jos AL ei?


www.tampereenseutu.fi
www.tase2025.fi

----------


## Ertsu

Ultrix. Kun olet noin hyvin asioista perillä, niin voisitko vielä selventää muutamaa pikku seikkaa ?
Katselin ylimalkaisesti noita lisäraideselvityksiä ja jotkin asiat eivät tunnu avautuvan.

Lielahden ja Nokian (Siuron) välille tarvitaan lisäraide, koska ennestään on vain yksi. Samoin Lielahden ja Ylöjärven välille. O.K.

Mutta miksi myös Tampereen ja Lielahden välille tarvitaan KAKSI lisäraidetta, vaikka ennestäänkin on kaksi ? Onko k.o. väli niin ruuhkainen, että ne tarvitaan ja mihin nuo kaksi lisäraidetta mahtuvat esimerkiksi Näsinkallion kohdalla ?

Kolmas väli kahdelle lisäraiteelle on esitetty Tampereen ja Lempäälän välille, joka on ymmärrettävää k.o. välin ruuhkaisuuden takia, mutta miksei noita lisäraiteita voisi vetää Vuoreksen kautta ? Tampeen ja Lempäälän välin liikennöinti hoidettaisiin pysäyttämällä esim Turun junat Lempäälässä. Nehän eivät tietääkseni pysähdy Lempäälässä nykyisin.

Myönnetään, että noihin selvityksiin pitäisi perehtyä perusteellisemmin ajan kanssa.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta miksi myös Tampereen ja Lielahden välille tarvitaan KAKSI lisäraidetta, vaikka ennestäänkin on kaksi ? Onko k.o. väli niin ruuhkainen, että ne tarvitaan ja mihin nuo kaksi lisäraidetta mahtuvat esimerkiksi Näsinkallion kohdalla ?


Selvityshän on vasta esiselvitys, jossa tutkitaan, onko ylipäänsä _mahdollista_ lisätä kaksi lisäraidetta radan jommallekummalle puolelle rataosuuksilla Tampereelta Lielahteen, Suinulaan ja Lempäälään sekä yksi raide Lielahdesta Ylöjärvelle ja Siuroon.

Selvityksessä ei tutkittu vaihtoehtoa, jossa rakennettaisiin kaksiraiteisilla osuuksilla vain yksi raide jommalle kummalle puolelle rataa tai kaksi raidetta eri puolille rataa. Yksikin lisäraide riittää pitkälle, mutta jos ajatellaan 50 vuotta eteenpäin, on hyvä olla mahdollisuus kahdenkin lisäraiteen rakentamiseen, ettei tarvitse aikanaan purkaa taloja tai tehdä kalliita tunnelointeja.

Lisäraideselvityksen mukaan voisi olla mahdollista vetää raiteet nykyisten raiteiden pohjoispuolelle Tampereen ja Lielahden välillä, mutta ongelmia aiheuttaa osuus Amurista Tampereen asemalle, jonka pohjoispuolella on hyvin lähellä rautatietä rakentamista (Armonkallio, Navigaatioseuran talo Tammerkoskessa). Nykyisten raiteiden eteläpuolelle rakentaminen on käytännössä mahdottomuus länsimaisen oikeusjärjestyksen puitteissa, koska eteläpuoli on täynnä taloja.

Kaksi lisäraidetta tarvitaan vähintään raitiotietä varten, ja ne voidaan joko vetää Amurista Lielahden ratapihalle rautatien maastokäytävään tai Paasikiventien maastokäytävässä. Selvityksissä on perusteltu lisäraiteita tiheän lähijunaliikenteen vaatimuksilla.

Jos raitiotie rakennetaan rautatien maastokäytävään Pispalassa, voidaan se tehdä myös lähijunan kanssa yhteensopivaksi niin, että kriittiseksi osuudeksi jää vain Amuri-Tampere-rataosa. Jos tavaraliikenne saa oman "kiertoratansa" Lempäälästä Pirkkalan ja Kalkun kautta Ylöjärvelle, ei rautatieliikenne kriittisellä osuudella tarvitse periaatteessa kuin kolme raidetta: lähijunaliikenteelle raiteet länteen ja itään sekä kaukojunaraide. Ja jos lähtö-/saapumisminuutit ovat päällekkäiset, kuten nykyään toisinaan Porin ja Pohjanmaan junilla, voinee toinen junista käyttää myös lähijunaraidetta riippuen lähiliikenteen aikatauluista. Käytännössä länteen päin mennessä Pohjanmaan junat käyttäisivät lähijunaraidetta ja itään päin mennessä Porin junat, mikäli päällekkäisyyksiä on. Nykykäytäntöhän on päällekkäisyyksissä, että Porin juna käyttää kulkusuunnasta riippumatta eteläistä raidetta ja Pohjanmaan juna pohjoista raidetta.

Kolmas raidehan on jo olemassa Tampereen asemalta Tammerkosken itätörmälle ja tilavaraus penkkoineen yhdelle raiteelle on jo olemassa Santalahden tehtailta (oliko Kolkos vai Näsijärvi Oy) aina Lielahden asemalle asti. Jos raitiotien takia rakennetaan kaupunkirataraiteet Amurin ja Lielahden välillä, jää kaksiraiteiseksi osuudeksi tosiasiassa enää Amuri-Tammerkoski-väli, noin kilometrin pätkä. Tarvittaessa lähijuna voisi hetken odotella Tampellan tai Santalahden seisakkeella myöhässä kulkevaa kaukoliikennettä, eikä tarvitsisi kuin parin minuutin slotin "yhteisraiteille". Tällöin tosin kaukojunaliikenteen ongelmat heijastuisivat lähijunien kautta myös raitioliikenteeseen. Radanpätkälle saisi myös kolmannen raiteen rakennettua melko helposti, lähinnä ongelmia teettää Paasikiventien kevyen liikenteen väylä.




> Kolmas väli kahdelle lisäraiteelle on esitetty Tampereen ja Lempäälän välille, joka on ymmärrettävää k.o. välin ruuhkaisuuden takia, mutta miksei noita lisäraiteita voisi vetää Vuoreksen kautta ?


Vuoreksen kautta rautatietä ei voi vetää, koska sitä ei ole missään kaavassa. Yleiskaavassa ja asemakaavoissa on varaus kevyelle raideliikenteelle Vuoreksen puistokadulla, Mäyränmäenkadulla ja Ruskontien maastokäytävässä. Jos rautatien olisi halunnut Vuorekseen, se olisi pitänyt päättää viimeistään yleiskaavavaiheessa. Nyt on jo auttamatta liian myöhäistä. 

Rautatien kaarresäteet ja eristäminen liikenteestä vaatisi, että se rakennettaisiin maanalaiseksi = huomattavasti enemmän rakentamiskuluja. Parempi vain, että mahdollistetaan rautatien hyödyntäminen kulkulaitoksena niille, keille siitä on nykyään pelkkää harmia eli Hakkarin, Kuljun, Sääksjärven, Multisillan ja Rantaperkiön asukkaille.  :Wink:

----------


## kouvo

> www.tampereenseutu.fi


Lisäraideselvityksen nopeasti läpi selaillessa jäi sellainen kuva, että lisäraiteet pitää toteuttaa samalle puolelle suhteessa nykyisiin raiteisiin koko tarkastelun kohteena olevan rataosuuden matkalta. Koska rataosuuksilla tilaa löytyy kuitenkin vaihtelevasti matkan varrella kummaltakin puolelta nykyisiä raiteita, niin mikä estää rakentamasta lisäraiteita välillä nykyisen radan toiselle puolelle ja välillä taas vastakkaiselle puolelle?

----------


## Ertsu

Ei kun sittenkin. Tuhosin jo edellisen viestini, mutta sittenkin: Yksiraiteiselle osuudelle voisi riittää, että molemmille puolille rataa rakennettaisiin yksi kisko. Kulkuväylän leveydeksi tulisi silloin 3 × 1524 m + n. 2,4 m = 7000 mm. Kahden junanvaunun leveys on yhteensä 6,4 m.
Mahtuuko ???

----------


## Ertsu

Pähkäilin tuota vielä ja tulin sellaiseen lopputulemaan, että kauko-(lähi)juna mahtuisi kohtaamaan pikaratikan ja kaksi pikaratikkaa toisensa, mutta kaksi kauko-(lähi)junaa eivät.

----------


## Ertsu

No eipä tullut vastauksia, mutta näkisin, että joissain paikoissa yksiraiteisen radan levittäminen molempiin suuntiin voisi olla perusteltua. Mahtuisi helpommin kulkukäytävään.

----------


## ultrix

> Lisäraideselvityksen nopeasti läpi selaillessa jäi sellainen kuva, että lisäraiteet pitää toteuttaa samalle puolelle suhteessa nykyisiin raiteisiin koko tarkastelun kohteena olevan rataosuuden matkalta. Koska rataosuuksilla tilaa löytyy kuitenkin vaihtelevasti matkan varrella kummaltakin puolelta nykyisiä raiteita, niin mikä estää rakentamasta lisäraiteita välillä nykyisen radan toiselle puolelle ja välillä taas vastakkaiselle puolelle?


Selvityksessä todettiin kyllä loppupuoliskolla, että se ei ole mikään pakko, vaan esiselvitys vasta selvitti, mahtuisiko kahdet raiteet jommallekummalle puolelle. Selvityksessä todettiin mm., että Järvensivulla raiteiden on oltava eteläpuolella ja Kangasalla pohjoispuolella. Lisäraiteiden sijoituspaikka voisi jossain Lamminrahkan tietämillä vaihtua. Minun puolestani se voisi vaihtua myös Hankkion ja Kaukajärventien sillan tietämillä, jotta Vehmaisten rautatieasema voidaan jälleenrakentaa alkuperäiselle paikalleen.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Selvityksessä todettiin kyllä loppupuoliskolla, että se ei ole mikään pakko, vaan esiselvitys vasta selvitti, mahtuisiko kahdet raiteet jommallekummalle puolelle.


Sinänsähän tämä on ihan maalaisjärkeä, eikö? Jos selviää, että molemmille puolille mahtuu esteettä kaksi lisäraidetta, niin samalla selviää että kyllä molemmille puolille sopii myös vain yksi lisäraide. Niissä kohdissa missä on esteitä jommalla kummalla tai molemmilla puolilla tulee sitten kyseeseen kysymys mahtuuko kyseisiin paikkoihin kahden sijasta vain yksi lisäraide, jommalle kummalle tai molemmille puolille. Raiteiden lopulliseen sijoittelusuunnitteluun vaikuttaa kaiketi sitten se millaisia esteet ovat luonteeltaan (poistettavissa / ei poistettavissa, ja millä kustannuksilla) ja kummalla puolella rataa niitä on enemmän.

----------


## Jysky

> Vuoreksen kautta rautatietä ei voi vetää, koska sitä ei ole missään kaavassa.


Onkos Tampereen itäiselle ohitusradalle olemassa  mitään varauksia?

----------


## Ertsu

> Onkos Tampereen itäiselle ohitusradalle olemassa  mitään varauksia?


Itäiselle ?? Onhan tuo jo olemassa: 

http://kartat.eniro.fi/query?&mop=yp...o_area=TAMPERE

Tuota kuvassa oikealle kaartuvaa rataa pääsee etelästä Jyväskylän suuntaan tarvitsematta mennä Tampereen aseman kautta. Ilmeisesti sitä käyttävät vain tavarajunat, koska Jyväskylän junat kulkevat matkustaja-aseman kautta.

Sorry. En osaa tuota karttalinkkiä laittaa.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos raitiotien takia rakennetaan kaupunkirataraiteet Amurin ja Lielahden välillä, jää kaksiraiteiseksi osuudeksi tosiasiassa enää Amuri-Tammerkoski-väli, noin kilometrin pätkä. Tarvittaessa lähijuna voisi hetken odotella Tampellan tai Santalahden seisakkeella myöhässä kulkevaa kaukoliikennettä, eikä tarvitsisi kuin parin minuutin slotin "yhteisraiteille". Tällöin tosin kaukojunaliikenteen ongelmat heijastuisivat lähijunien kautta myös raitioliikenteeseen. Radanpätkälle saisi myös kolmannen raiteen rakennettua melko helposti, lähinnä ongelmia teettää Paasikiventien kevyen liikenteen väylä.


Kyllä tälle välille voisi saada kaksikin lisäraidetta minun mielestä. Se tosin vain vaatii Tampellan pitkän autotunnelin rakentamista. Tällöin maanpäälliseltä rantaväylältä vapautuisi sopivasti tilaa lähijunien lisäraiteille. Tammerkosken ylitse kuljettaisiin siten, että navigaatioseuran talo jäisi uuden ja vanhan rautatiesillan väliin. Yhdeksi ongelmakohdaksi tosin muodostuisi ennen asemaa oleva kanjoni, jossa on nykyisin kolme raidetta. 

Tietysti tämän Amuri-Tammerkoski välin lisäraiteiden ongelman saisi myös duoratikoilla ratkaistua...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereen kaupunki on kuulolla.
> Täällä voi ehdottaa suoraan kaupungin kehitysryhmälle ideoita ja antaa mielipiteitänsä mm. joukkoliikenneasioista:
> 
> http://hosting.fountainpark.com/tampere/?e


Tulevaisuuspohdinta on nyt saatu päätökseensä. http://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/5EnB...ntaTampere.pdf

Joukkoliikenne on ollut iso puheenaihe. Varsin mukava oli lukea monia raideliikennettä kannattavia kirjoituksia.

----------


## jawahl

> Tulevaisuuspohdinta on nyt saatu päätökseensä. Joukkoliikenne on ollut iso puheenaihe. Varsin mukava oli lukea monia raideliikennettä kannattavia kirjoituksia.


Yep!

Mutta mitä tarkoittaa raportin alussa kerrottu analyysi siitä, että "liikenneosio keräsi eniten ehdotuksia, mutta mielipiteet jakautuivat siinä myös eniten"?

Nopean tutustumisen jälkeen siellähän tuntuisi pääasiassa olevan vain raitio- ja raideliikennemyönteisiä kommentteja ja arvioita. En äkkiseltään ainakaan itse löydä missä tämä jakauma piilee.

----------


## lunastaja

Pahoin pelkään, että katuratikan etsikkoaika menetetään talouden realiteetteihin vedoten. Vuosikausia selviteltiin nykyiseen rataverkkoon pohjautuvaa pikaratikkaan ymmärtämättä "oikeaa vaihtoehtoa". Sinä aikana katuratikan juna taisi jo mennä.

Vai uskooko joku, että poliitikoilla ja virkamiehillä olisi ymmärrystä ajatella joukkoliikennejärjestelmän taloutta esimerkiksi 50 vuoden aikajänteellä?

----------


## jawahl

> Pahoin pelkään, että katuratikan etsikkoaika menetetään talouden realiteetteihin vedoten. Vuosikausia selviteltiin nykyiseen rataverkkoon pohjautuvaa pikaratikkaan ymmärtämättä "oikeaa vaihtoehtoa". Sinä aikana katuratikan juna taisi jo mennä


En olisi noin pessimistinen. Ei meneillään olevaa TASE- selvitystä ja sen tulevia suosituksia kyllä turhaan tehdä. Ja siinä katuratikka on vahvoilla. 
Talouden realiteeteilla voi taas kuka tahansa kritisoida mitä tahansa hanketta milloin vain. Eikä taantuma välttämättä kestä montaa vuotta, sehän voi jopa edistää yhteiskunnallisia hankkeita valtion tukemana kuten nyt on laman alkuun jo hieman nähty.

----------


## Ertsu

Minä taas en ole noin optimistinen. Tampereelle on suunniteltu ratikkaa jo varmaan 100 vuotta ja suunnitelmat vain muuttuvat jonkin verran kerta kerralta, jonka jälkeen ne haudataan kaikessa hiljaisuudessa, kuten nytkin. Joka kerta hautaamisen verukkeena käytetään rahaa, vaikka raha on keksintönä ratikkaa vanhempi.

----------


## jawahl

> Minä taas en ole noin optimistinen. Tampereelle on suunniteltu ratikkaa jo varmaan 100 vuotta ja suunnitelmat vain muuttuvat jonkin verran kerta kerralta, jonka jälkeen ne haudataan kaikessa hiljaisuudessa, kuten nytkin. Joka kerta hautaamisen verukkeena käytetään rahaa, vaikka raha on keksintönä ratikkaa vanhempi.


Kyllä tuo TASE nyt kuitenkin kovin projekti tähän astisista on. Ja vakavasti otettava. Jopa valtuusto on myönteinen asialle ollut.
Valtiokin on rahaa raideliikenteeseen jo lupaillut. 

Eikä tässä tilanteessa ole todellakaan kovin järkevää se, että joukkoliikenteen kannattajat eivät itsekään halua uskoa hankkeeseen, vaan tyytyvät jälleen kerran vain mutisten mopen osaansa paapotuujen automiesten ja bussipomojen juhliessa liikennemäärärahoilla.

Asiaa pitää vaatia - ja kannattaa - myös muualla kuin pelkästään näillä sivuilla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Asiaa pitää vaatia - ja kannattaa - myös muualla kuin pelkästään näillä sivuilla.


Antaisitko linkkiä, millä muilla sivuilla ? Olisiko jossain esim joku addressi, jossa kerätään nimiä.
Yksittäisille virkamiehille tai valtuutetuille on turha lähettää mitään privana, sillä he viittaavat vain kintaalla kaikille kannanotoille. Kaikki kannanotot pitäisi tehdä kuitenkin aina julkisuuden kautta.

----------


## kouvo

> Kyllä tuo TASE nyt kuitenkin kovin projekti tähän astisista on. Ja vakavasti otettava. Jopa valtuusto on myönteinen asialle ollut.
> Valtiokin on rahaa raideliikenteeseen jo lupaillut.


Valtio on nimenomaan lupaillut rahoja lähijunaliikenteen kehittämiseen Tampereen seudulla. Panostukset pitäisikin ensivaiheessa laittaa tämän projektin eteenpäinviemiseksi. Valtion rahoituksen saaminen samanaikaisesti sekä lähijunalle että ratikalle on utopiaa. Lähijuna ensin ja sen jälkeen ratikka on oikea marssijärjestys.

----------


## hylje

Sanomalehtien palstat, paikalliset asukasyhdistykset, erinäiset harrastajayhdistykset... Netissä voi osallistua, mutta parhaat tulokset saa aikaan vakuuttava henkilökohtainen esiintyjä.

----------


## jawahl

> Valtio on nimenomaan lupaillut rahoja lähijunaliikenteen kehittämiseen Tampereen seudulla. Panostukset pitäisikin ensivaiheessa laittaa tämän projektin eteenpäinviemiseksi. Valtion rahoituksen saaminen samanaikaisesti sekä lähijunalle että ratikalle on utopiaa. Lähijuna ensin ja sen jälkeen ratikka on oikea marssijärjestys.


Asia on muuten juuri päinvastoin laajan TASE-selvityksen mukaan.

Komppaan itsekin TASE:tta tässä asiassa:
Miksi kiirehtiä kalliimpaa ja toimintaedellytyksiltään heikompaa lähijunajärjestelmää, jolla ei olisi kuin murto-osa halvemman, yksinkertaisemman ja kevyemmän ratikan saavuttamasta matkustajakapasiteetista?
Ratikka pystytään kuitenkin linjaamaan lähijunaa halvemmin kustannuksin siten, että sen matkustajamäärät ovat varmasti kannattavat. Siitä ei ole mitään epäilystä.
Väärällä toteutusjärjestyksellä on myös se vaara, että pilataan koko raideliikenteen maine lähijunan alhaisilla matkustajamäärillä ja niin ollen kaiken raideliikenteen kehitys jatkossa.

*Ratikan tarkoitus ei ole* olla lähijunan vaihtoehto, vaan molemmat pyritään toteuttamaan omille alueilleen ja sinne, missä niille parhaat edellytykset ovat. Lähijunaa ei siis olla unohtamassa.
Jos kuitenkin peilataan tuohon toteutusjärjestykseen, niin ratikan vie paalupaikalle seuraavat tutkitut seikat (lähteinä TASE, RHK ja Tampereen seutu/Liikennehankkeet):

*1.* Ratikalle saataisiin vaatimukset täyttävä käyttäjämäärä kirkkaasti jo nyt. Se voidaan pääosin muista riippumattomana järjestelmänä linjata sellaisille alueille missä matkustajapohja ylittää kannattavuusvaatimukset. 
Esim. ensimmäinen linja Hervanta-Hallila-Muotiala/Turtola-Vuohenoja-Kaleva-Tammela-Keskusta-Amuri-Pispala-Niemenranta-LEntävänniemi/Lielahti + Vuores kerää lähes satatuhatta liikkujaa linjan lähietäisyydeltä. Tähän ei pysty lähellekään yksikään lähijunan reitti, koska nykyisten kiskojen alueita ei ole lainkaan kaavoitettu.

*2.* Ratikan toteutus on lähijunaa halvempaa. Tämä siis huolimatta siitä, että valmiita kiskoja kaupungissa jo on. Valitettava tosiasia kun on (Lähde: RHK ja VR), että noiden kiskojen ja nykyisten asemien kapasiteetti ei riitä yhdessä kauko- ja tavaraliikenteen kanssa lähijunille ja toisaalta nuo ratikkalinjan kaltaiset matkustajamassat vielä puuttuvat lähijunan reiteiltä (se kaavoitus).

*3.* Ratikka on myös lähijunaa nopeampi toteuttaa tuohon TASE- selvityksen tavoitteeseen eli v. 2015 mennessä, koska kevyen ratikan infrastruktuuri on huomattavasti halvemmin ja helpommin toteutettavissa kuin lähijunan tarvitsemat lisäraiteet ja asemat tai seisakkeet (Lähde. RHK, Tampereen seutu).

*4.* Ratikka ei ole riippuvainen VR:n ja RHK:n hitaista päätöksistä. Kaikki on "omissa käsissä" ratikan kanssa.

*5.* Raskaan raideliikenteen (eli lähijunan) vaatimat uudisrakenteet aiheuttavat myös kaavoitukselle, nykyiselle satunnaiselle radanvarsirakennuksille ja turvallisuusjärjestelyille suurempia ongelmia kuin ratikka- tai bussiväylät.
Lisäraiteiden tarpeesta ja niiden toteutusmahdollisuuksista on muuten juuri valmistunut mielenkiintoinen raportti Tampereen seudun lisäraiteiden tilantarvetarkastelut

Näiden seikkojen vuoksi pormestarin erityisasiantuntija *Pauli Välimäen* ajatus toisaalla siitä, että lähijunalle luvatut valtion osuudet tulisi kohdistaa osin tai alkuvaiheessa kokonaan ratikkaan, on erittäin järkevä ja tarkoituksenmukainen.

*Yhtä kaikki, lähijuna tulee* ratikan ohella kehittymään ja ainakin Siuron/Nokian suuntaan sillä varmasti myös liikennöidään ratikan ensimmäisen runkolinjan käyttöönoton jälkeen, eli vuoden 2015 jälkeen. 
Ratikka ja lähijuna eivät siis kilpaile keskenään, ei edes bussit ja ratikka. Kaikille näille löytyy kohde sieltä, missä kullekin parhaat edellytykset ovat, kuten TASE:kin asian ilmaisee.

----------


## Ertsu

> Asia on muuten juuri päinvastoin laajan TASE-selvityksen mukaan.
> 
> Komppaan itsekin TASE:tta tässä asiassa:
> Miksi kiirehtiä kalliimpaa ja toimintaedellytyksiltään heikompaa lähijunajärjestelmää, jolla ei olisi kuin murto-osa halvemman, yksinkertaisemman ja kevyemmän ratikan saavuttamasta matkustajakapasiteetista?


Täytyypä sanoa, että olen tuossa asiassa Kouvon kanssa samaa mieltä. Lähijunaliikenteen voisi aloittaa vaikka heti. Lisäraiteita voisi rakentaa ajan kanssa. Tampereelta Poriin voisi aloittaa liikennöinnin vaikka jo huomenna, eikä maksa mitään. Ajetaan pääkaupunkiseudulta vanhentuneita lähijunia Tampereelle ja siinä se. Junien kohtauspaikkoina voisivat toimia Lielahti ja Nokia. Aikataulusuunnittelulle se asettaisi vähän vaatimuksia, mutta ei mahdottomia.

Nokian ja Siuron asemien läheisyyteen tarvittaisiin tietysti parkkihallit, koska busseilla tapahtuvaa syöttöliikennettä ei ole eikä kukaan liikennöitsijä ole luultavasti halukas sellaista järjestämään.




> Ratikka pystytään kuitenkin linjaamaan lähijunaa halvemmin kustannuksin siten, että sen matkustajamäärät ovat varmasti kannattavat. Siitä ei ole mitään epäilystä.
> Väärällä toteutusjärjestyksellä on myös se vaara, että pilataan koko raideliikenteen maine lähijunan alhaisilla matkustajamäärillä ja niin ollen kaiken raideliikenteen kehitys jatkossa.


Varmasti ratikan matkustajamäärät olisivat suurempia, mutta kallis linjasto pitäisi ensin rakentaa.




> *1.* Ratikalle saataisiin vaatimukset täyttävä käyttäjämäärä kirkkaasti jo nyt. Se voidaan pääosin muista riippumattomana järjestelmänä linjata sellaisille alueille missä matkustajapohja ylittää kannattavuusvaatimukset. 
> Esim. ensimmäinen linja Hervanta-Hallila-Muotiala/Turtola-Vuohenoja-Kaleva-Tammela-Keskusta-Amuri-Pispala-Niemenranta-LEntävänniemi/Lielahti + Vuores kerää lähes satatuhatta liikkujaa linjan lähietäisyydeltä. Tähän ei pysty lähellekään yksikään lähijunan reitti, koska nykyisten kiskojen alueita ei ole lainkaan kaavoitettu.


Lähijuna onkin kaukojunan ja ratikan välimuoto. Ei ole mitään järkeä kaavoittaa koko radanvartta, koska pysähdyksiä ei kannata tehdä 100 metrin välein. Lähijuna olisikin Paunua nopeampi vaihtoehto nimenomaan Tampereen ja Nokian keskustan välillä. Samoin Tampereen ja Lempäälän välillä.




> *2.* Ratikan toteutus on lähijunaa halvempaa. Tämä siis huolimatta siitä, että valmiita kiskoja kaupungissa jo on. Valitettava tosiasia kun on (Lähde: RHK ja VR), että noiden kiskojen ja nykyisten asemien kapasiteetti ei riitä yhdessä kauko- ja tavaraliikenteen kanssa lähijunille ja toisaalta nuo ratikkalinjan kaltaiset matkustajamassat vielä puuttuvat lähijunan reiteiltä (se kaavoitus).


Tuohon mielipiteeseen en yhdy. Lähijuna kerää kyllä riittävästi matkustajia, kunhan ihmiset tottuvat siihen. Se tietysti edellyttää kunnon parkkitilojen rakentamista Nokian ja Lempäälän asemien läheisyyteen.




> *3.* Ratikka on myös lähijunaa nopeampi toteuttaa tuohon TASE- selvityksen tavoitteeseen eli v. 2015 mennessä, koska kevyen ratikan infrastruktuuri on huomattavasti halvemmin ja helpommin toteutettavissa kuin lähijunan tarvitsemat lisäraiteet ja asemat tai seisakkeet (Lähde. RHK, Tampereen seutu).


Lähijunan voi toteuttaa maaliskuussa 2009. Lisäraiteita, asemia ja seisakkeita voi tehdä ajan kanssa. mutta ne Nokian ja Lempäälän asemien parkkitilat olisivat kuitenkin tärkeysjärjestyksessä ykkösiä.




> *4.* Ratikka ei ole riippuvainen VR:n ja RHK:n hitaista päätöksistä. Kaikki on "omissa käsissä" ratikan kanssa.


Pitää paikkansa. Hitaat hämäläiset ovat suunnitelleet ratikkaa jo 100 vuotta eikä mitään valmista vieläkään näy.




> *5.* Raskaan raideliikenteen (eli lähijunan) vaatimat uudisrakenteet aiheuttavat myös kaavoitukselle, nykyiselle satunnaiselle radanvarsirakennuksille ja turvallisuusjärjestelyille suurempia ongelmia kuin ratikka- tai bussiväylät.


Mitä ongelmia ? Nykyiset nopeat kaukojunat käyttävät samoja raiteita ilman ongelmia.

----------


## jawahl

*Ertsu,*

En haluaisi olla ilonpilaaja, koska fanitan itsekin täysillä myös lähijunaa.

Lähes kaikki vastaväitteesi kuomaa kuitenkin se tosiasia, että RHK ja VR on selkeästi ilmoittanut, että nykyisille raiteille EI voida toimivaa lähijunaliikennettä luoda, vaan se vaatii mittavan lisäkiskojen, yhdysparkkien ja lisäseisakkeiden rakentamista. Ja tämä rakentaminen tulee maksamaan enemmän kuin ratikan vaatima kevyt raideliikenneinfra (Lähteet: TASE, RHK, Tampereen Seutu/lisäraideselvitys).

Nykyisellään voitaisiin ainoastaan porilaiset pysäyttää Siurossa (mitä lämpimästi kannatankin!), kenties myös Tesomalla, Pispalassa jne. Porilaisia ei kuitenkaan mene kuin 5...6 päivässä, joten intervalli toimintaedellytyksille on valitettavan huono. Lisäksi seisakkeet puuttuvat.

Edellinen koskee myös Jankaa, Järvensivua ja muita idän raiteiden alueita.
Etelässä taas junia ei voida pysätyttää Rautaharkossa, Peltolammilla, Multisillassa jne. kapasiteetti- ja aikatauluongelmien vuoksi.

Tämän vuoksi - on syytä panostaa alkuvaiheessa siihen, minkä saamme varmasti toimimaan ja toteutettua jo muutaman vuoden päästä (eli ratikka). 
Ratikan ohella tulee samanaikaisesti viedä eteenpäin myös lähijunan kehittämistä, aivan kuten TASE 2025 suosittaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämän vuoksi - on syytä panostaa alkuvaiheessa siihen, minkä saamme varmasti toimimaan ja toteutettua jo muutaman vuoden päästä (eli ratikka).


Mikä on tamperelaisten "muutama vuosi"? 50 vai 100 vuotta ?

----------


## jawahl

> Mikä on tamperelaisten "muutama vuosi"? 50 vai 100 vuotta ?


http://www.tase2025.fi/julkaisut/TASE_tiivistelma.pdf

Täällä sivulla 6 nämä on alustavasti määritelty.

Nämä voivat hyvinkin pitää paikkaansa +/- 2 v. 
Ymmärrän epätoivosi ja skeptisyytesi, mutta sitä viljelemällä vain lisäämme sitä yleisessä mielipiteessä. Ja se ei kyllä auta saamaan näitä toribaarin "perus-Repejä ja Kakeja" asiassa innostumaan...

Kaupunki on tänä vuonna tekemässä tuon päätöksen TASE:en valmistuttua kokonaan. Valtuutetut ja valtio ovat myös nykyään aivan eri asenteella raideliikenneasioissa mukana kuin viimeisinä pakkoautoistumisen vuosikymmeninä.

Juuri nyt onkin se aika, jolloin valtuutettuja tulee pitää hereillä, jotta päätöksen koittaessa kanta on selvä, eikä enää silloin arvota, että mistä tässä nyt taas oikein on kyse... 
Omasta kokemuksestani voin ainakin sanoa, että valtuutetut ovat kyllä kiitettävästi mielenkiintoa asiaa kohtaa esittäneet, kun olen heitä haastatellut ja opastanut raideliikennetutkimusten osalta. Tämä mielenkiinto on ollut jopa aitoa monen kohdalla, usko tai älä...

----------


## Ertsu

> http://www.tase2025.fi/julkaisut/TASE_tiivistelma.pdf
> 
> Täällä sivulla 6 nämä on alustavasti määritelty.
> 
> Nämä voivat hyvinkin pitää paikkaansa +/- 2 v. 
> Ymmärrän epätoivosi ja skeptisyytesi, mutta sitä viljelemällä vain lisäämme sitä yleisessä mielipiteessä. Ja se ei kyllä auta saamaan näitä toribaarin "perus-Repejä ja Kakeja" asiassa innostumaan...


Se ei kyllä auta yhtään, että "perus-Repet ja Kaket" innostuvat aiheesta. Päättäjien siitä pitäisi innostua, jotta hanke etenisi.

Tuossa TASE:ssa luvattiin, että ratikkahanke aloitetaan 2007. En ole vielä nähnyt ensimmäistäkään ratikkaa.

Jos minä olisin päättäjä, tekisin pienen linjamuutoksen: 
http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/lentsunoikaisu.JPG

Lentsuun voisi tehdä tuollaisen sillan, tai oikeastaan penkereen suoraan jostain Santalahden paikkeilta.
Keskelle voisi jättää aukon pienveneille. Ratikat voisivat kiertää tuota lenkkiä kahteen suuntaan, jolloin matkustajat saisivat valita omalle matkalleen nopeamman reitin.

Toivottavasti tuo kuva näkyy. On ollut vähän hankaluuksia tuon lumonetin kanssa

----------


## kouvo

> Asia on muuten juuri päinvastoin laajan TASE-selvityksen mukaan.


TASE-selvityksen mukaan asia voikin olla juuri näin, mutta ei rahoituksen kannalta. Ansiokkaasti tuossa luettelitkin jo ratikan etupuolia, mutta yksi kiistaton ongelma siinä on. Ratikka on Tampereen sisäistä puuhastelua kun taas lähijuna on seudullinen projekti. Mielestäni aluetta ja sen joukkoliikenneolosuhteita pitäisi ensisijaisesti tarkastella seudullisesti eikä yhden pitäjän näkökulmasta. Siinä olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, että lähijunat ja ratikat eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja vaan molempia tarvitaan. Toteuttamisjärjestyksestä taas olen eri mieltä kuin sinä. 




> Lähes kaikki vastaväitteesi kuomaa kuitenkin se tosiasia, että RHK ja VR on selkeästi ilmoittanut, että nykyisille raiteille EI voida toimivaa lähijunaliikennettä luoda, vaan se vaatii mittavan lisäkiskojen, yhdysparkkien ja lisäseisakkeiden rakentamista. Ja tämä rakentaminen tulee maksamaan enemmän kuin ratikan vaatima kevyt raideliikenneinfra (Lähteet: TASE, RHK, Tampereen Seutu/lisäraideselvitys).


Ristiriitaiseksi tämän tekee se, että valtio on jo lupaillut rahoja seudun lähijunaliikenteen kehittämiseksi. Ja kun valtio on loppupeleissä myös RHK ja VR (VR tosin tuntuu kuvittelevan että asia on toisinpäin), niin aika sekavaa informaatiota ihmisille tarjotaan. VR nyt muutenkin ymmärtää liikennöinnistä suurinpiirtein yhtäpaljon kuin ruotsalaiset saunojen rakentamisesta, joten sen suunnan näkemysten todenmukaisuudelle en suurta painoarvoa antaisi. Valtion pitäsi ehdottomasti näyttää VR:lle kaapinpaikka ennen kuin kyseinen kioski tuhoaa koko maan raideliikenteen. Hyvänä alkusoittona voidaan pitää tämän leikkijunailijan kelkkomista yhtiön puikoista. Lähijunaliikenne Tampereen seudulla voidaan aloittaa myös pienin askelin ja nopealla aikataululla, ei sitä heti tarvitse lyödä tiskiin miljardi-investointeja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR nyt muutenkin ymmärtää liikennöinnistä suurinpiirtein yhtäpaljon kuin ruotsalaiset saunojen rakentamisesta --


Hmm... Tylo-saunathan ovat maailmanmenestys.

----------


## jawahl

> Se ei kyllä auta yhtään, että "perus-Repet ja Kaket" innostuvat aiheesta. Päättäjien siitä pitäisi innostua, jotta hanke etenisi.
> 
> Tuossa TASE:ssa luvattiin, että ratikkahanke aloitetaan 2007. En ole vielä nähnyt ensimmäistäkään ratikkaa.
> 
> Jos minä olisin päättäjä, tekisin pienen linjamuutoksen: 
> http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/lentsunoikaisu.JPG
> 
> Lentsuun voisi tehdä tuollaisen sillan, tai oikeastaan penkereen suoraan jostain Santalahden paikkeilta.
> Keskelle voisi jättää aukon pienveneille. Ratikat voisivat kiertää tuota lenkkiä kahteen suuntaan, jolloin matkustajat saisivat valita omalle matkalleen nopeamman reitin.
> ...


Kiitos Ertsu kommenteista.

Perus-Reiskojen mielenkiinto kyllä todellakin kohdistuu liikenneasioissa lähinnä ilmaiseen pullakaffiin ABC:llä ja Corollan karvanoppiin. Myönnän, myönnän: Ammuin toki tuossa vähän yli. Mutta aika tekee tehtävänsä... 
Ja hei - valtuutetuista iso osa on saatu jollain tavalla raideliikenneasiassa innsotumaan, vaikka et sitä millään halua myöntääkään. Toki tietotasoa on syytä listätä.

TASE:en tarkoittama v. 2007 ei tarkoita varmastikaan sitä, että ratikan pitäisi jo päästellä täysiä pitkin Pispalaa. 2007-2015 aikavälin toimenpiteet sisältävät: 
1. Selvitykisä (kuten TASE ja Tampereen seudun jne. tutkimukset)
2. Päätöksiä (kuten pormesatriohjelma ja valtuuston tuleva ratikaisu v. 2009)
3. Järjestelmän suunnittelun
4. Hankintoja
5. Itse rakennustöitä

Tämän jälkeen n. v. 2015 pitäisi sitten rakennustyöt ja hankinnat olla siinä mallissa, että se itse vaunukin jo katukuvaan ilmestyy. 
Vaikka tuossa s. 6 ei sitä yksilöidä, niin itse tutkimuksen tekstissä ratikan ekan linjan liikennöinnin aloitus on ajoitettu n. v. 2015.

----------


## jawahl

> TASE-selvityksen mukaan asia voikin olla juuri näin, mutta ei rahoituksen kannalta. Ansiokkaasti tuossa luettelitkin jo ratikan etupuolia, mutta yksi kiistaton ongelma siinä on. Ratikka on Tampereen sisäistä puuhastelua kun taas lähijuna on seudullinen projekti. Mielestäni aluetta ja sen joukkoliikenneolosuhteita pitäisi ensisijaisesti tarkastella seudullisesti eikä yhden pitäjän näkökulmasta. Siinä olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, että lähijunat ja ratikat eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja vaan molempia tarvitaan. Toteuttamisjärjestyksestä taas olen eri mieltä kuin sinä.


Kiitos Kouvo kommenteista.

Ratikka on kokolailla seudullinen hanke siinä missä Helsingin metron jatkuminen Espoon puolellekin. Vuores Lempäälässä, Siivikkala Ylöjärvellä, Kangasalan alueet Linnainmaan takana ja Pirkkala ovat järjestelmän osia tulevaisuudessa.
Ja Helsingin metron laajennus Matinkylään kyllä sai hyvät osuudet yhteisestä potista (joka on hyvä asia, vaika itse olin pikaraitiotien kannalla).

Toinen seikka on se, että valtion suhtautuminen kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen on muuttunut erittäin merkittävästi positiiviseen suuntaan (kuten on huomattu). 
Siellä täällä on ollut puhetta myös kaupunkien sisäisen joukkoliikenteen tukemisesta ekologisempaan ja nykyaikaisempaan suuntaan. 
Jos ja kun esim. Tampereen ratikkahanke on perusteltu, on sillä aivan yhtä hyvät perusteet saada valtio mukaan kuin Helsingin metrollakin. 

Ja tulihan siihen automiehille rakennettuun tunneliinkin rahaa, vaikka putken molemmat päät Tampereella ovat.

----------


## kouvo

> Ratikka on kokolailla seudullinen hanke siinä missä Helsingin metron jatkuminen Espoon puolellekin. Vuores Lempäälässä, Siivikkala Ylöjärvellä, Kangasalan alueet Linnainmaan takana ja Pirkkala ovat järjestelmän osia tulevaisuudessa.


Ratikan kutsuminen seudulliseksi hankkeeksi on enemmän kuin kyseenalaista. Vuoreksessa rajat siirreltiin niin että ratikka kulkisi vain yhden pitäjän alueella, Siivikkalaan kyseistä vempelettä ei olla viemässä ainakaan TASEen mukaan ja Pirkkalan sekä Kangasalan suunnitelmat ovat lähinnä hyvin epämääräisinä mahdollisesti miljoonan vuoden päästä toteutetavina visioina TASEessa.




> Toinen seikka on se, että valtion suhtautuminen kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen on muuttunut erittäin merkittävästi positiiviseen suuntaan (kuten on huomattu). 
> Siellä täällä on ollut puhetta myös kaupunkien sisäisen joukkoliikenteen tukemisesta ekologisempaan ja nykyaikaisempaan suuntaan. 
> Jos ja kun esim. Tampereen ratikkahanke on perusteltu, on sillä aivan yhtä hyvät perusteet saada valtio mukaan kuin Helsingin metrollakin.


Suoraan sanoen en usko että valtio lähtisi samanaikaisesti rahoittamaan sekä ratikkaa Tampereelle, että lähijunaa seudulle.




> Ja tulihan siihen automiehille rakennettuun tunneliinkin rahaa, vaikka putken molemmat päät Tampereella ovat.


Tämä toki oli kovin valitettavaa, mutta perustelut eli tekosyyt tähän kaivettiin jopa valtakunnan tasolta (valtatie).

----------


## jawahl

> Ratikan kutsuminen seudulliseksi hankkeeksi on enemmän kuin kyseenalaista... 
> ...Suoraan sanoen en usko että valtio lähtisi samanaikaisesti rahoittamaan sekä ratikkaa Tampereelle, että lähijunaa seudulle.


*Mitä tulee seudullisiin* hankkeisiin, niin mielestäni Helsingin metron laajennus on  kyllä melko hyvin verrannollinen Tampereen ratikkaan. Espoon pätkä on melkoista kosmetiikkaa, jos sillä markkinoidaan koko seudun hanketta.

*Ehkä samanaikaista rahoitusta* ei ole molemmille mahdollista ainakaan heti saada, mutta kyse onkin siitä, että lähijunalle luvatut tuet siirrettäisin osin ratikkaan. Tämä on perusteltua, koska tukien lupaamisen aikaan ei ollut täysin tiedossa tuo suuri lisäraiteiden tarve lähijunalle. Se vaatisi rahaa suurin piirtein saman verran kuin ratikkalinja koko kaupungin läpi. Tuoreen lisäraideselvityksen jälkeen on vielä melko selvää, että enemmänkin. 

*Tullaan siis jälleen kysymykseen* mihin raideliikenteelle luvatut lähijunan rahoituseurot tulisi käyttää: 
A. Ratikkaan, joka vie huippumodernin joukkoliikennevälineen muutaman vuoden sisään sinne missä matkustajat jo nyt ovat
vai:
B. Lähijunaan, joka joutuu odottamaan lisäraiteiden, seisakkeiden ja aseman rakentamista sekä uusia kaavoituspäätöksiä vielä kenties 10...20 v. Siihen asti lähijunan palveleva matkustajamäärä on kovin vähäinen ratikkaan verrattuna.

*Jos vastaus on B,* joudumme odottelemaan toimivaa raideliikennejärjestelmää ehkä vielä vuosikymmenen tai enemmänkikn, kunnes vanhat radanvarren kaupunginosat on täydennetty, lisäraiteet rakennettu, seisakkeet ja asema uudistettu ja uusia kaupunginosia syntynyt. 
Nythän jopa kehyskuntien keskusrautatieasemien alueet ovat valitettavan harvaan rakennettuja kuolleita paikkoja:

Lempäälä = Muutama kerrostalo ja peltoa; 
Nokia = Varastohalleja ja pari kerrostaloa; 
Kangasala = Korpimetsää ja pari omakotitaloa; 
Ylöjärvi = Peltoa ja pari taloa

Tämän lisäksi Tampereen lähijunahankkeessa "huippunopeat" ja "-innokkaat" VR ja RHK saattavat hidastuttaa yllätyklsillään hanketta vielä omalta osaltaan.

*Tästä aiheesta oli muuten juttua* myös AL:n verkkosivuilla *Pauli Välimäen* blogissa:
http://aamulehdenblogit.ning.com/pro...atikkakaupunki

----------


## ultrix

> Ratikan kutsuminen seudulliseksi hankkeeksi on enemmän kuin kyseenalaista. Vuoreksessa rajat siirreltiin niin että ratikka kulkisi vain yhden pitäjän alueella, Siivikkalaan kyseistä vempelettä ei olla viemässä ainakaan TASEen mukaan ja Pirkkalan sekä Kangasalan suunnitelmat ovat lähinnä hyvin epämääräisinä mahdollisesti miljoonan vuoden päästä toteutetavina visioina TASEessa.


En muista, olenko jo linkittänyt tämän tekemäni kurssityön, mutta: http://www.elisanet.fi/kestinen/kupoa4_tyo.pdf

Työssäni olen käsitellyt kaupunkiseudun rakennemallityön vaihtoehtoja, joissa on mm. spekuloitu Siivikkalan ja Pirkkalan ratikkalinjoilla.




> Nythän jopa kehyskuntien keskusrautatieasemien alueet ovat valitettavan harvaan rakennettuja kuolleita paikkoja:
> 
> Lempäälä = Muutama kerrostalo ja peltoa; 
> Nokia = Varastohalleja ja pari kerrostaloa; 
> Kangasala = Korpimetsää ja pari omakotitaloa; 
> Ylöjärvi = Peltoa ja pari talo


Ei ihan näin. 
*Lempäälän* kirkonkylä on palveluiltaan Tesomaan verrattavissa oleva keskus, joka muuttuu kuntakeskusstrategian mukaan Keravan tapaiseksi radanvarsikauppalaksi 10 vuoden aikana. 
*Nokian* asemanseutu on alle kilometrin päässä Pirkkalaistorista, joka on kuntakeskus. Nokiahan on aika haulikkomaisesti kaavoitettu, eräänlainen mini-Espoo. Nokian pääkonttorihan on muten Espoossa.  :Smile:  Nokian keskusta on kuitenkin ison kauppalan tyyppinen.
*Kangasalan* asemanseutu on sikäli irrelevantti, että se on puhdas asemakylä, joka on junayhteyksien kadottua päässyt pahasti näivettymään. Sinnekin on luvassa aseman itäpuolelle lisää asutusta rakennemallityön mukaan. Kangasalan radanvarsi on tällaisten pikkutaajamien helminauha, Vatiala/Nattari kerrostalolähiönä on isoin, mutta toisaalta kaupungin rajalla, Lamminrahkaan nousee 10-20 vuoden aikajänteellä uusi lähiö, Jussila on omakotialue Ruutanan kyljessä, joka on aika suuri radanvarsitaajama ja viimeisimpänä muttei välttämättä vähäisimpänä maalaismainen Suinula, jossa on muuten aika komea rautatieasema. Kaikista näistä taajamista ehdottomasti nopein kulkuyhteys Tampereen keskustaan olisi junalla. Yhteys olisi jopa omaa autoa nopeampi. TAYS-yhteys sujuisi jatkossakin bussilla.
*Ylöjärven* asema, tai ainakin sen eteläpää on keskeisellä paikalla Soppeenmäen ja koko ajan kasvavan kirkonkylän välissä.

----------


## Ertsu

> TAYS-yhteys sujuisi jatkossakin bussilla.


Miksi ihmeessä ? TAYS on niin suuri ja ruuhkainen liikennepaikka, että sinne se pikaratikka pitäisi saada ensimmäisten joukossa. Siis Hervannasta TAYSin kautta keskustaan: http://kuvaton.com/k/A2j.jpg

Tuo pistoraide on edelleen minun mielestäni käyttökelpoinen, vaikka se on asiantuntijoiden toimesta torpattukin. Se palvelisi TAYSin lisäksi myös viereistä TAMKia.

----------


## kouvo

> *
> Mitä tulee seudullisiin* hankkeisiin, niin mielestäni Helsingin metron laajennus on  kyllä melko hyvin verrannollinen Tampereen ratikkaan. Espoon pätkä on melkoista kosmetiikkaa, jos sillä markkinoidaan koko seudun hanketta.


Rohkenen olla eri mieltä. Kaikista vioistaan ja naurettavuudestaan huolimatta seudullisuuden puutteesta länsimetroa ei voi syyttää jos vertailukohteena käytetään Tampereen ratikkaa.




> [B]
> *Tullaan siis jälleen kysymykseen* mihin raideliikenteelle luvatut lähijunan rahoituseurot tulisi käyttää: 
> A. Ratikkaan, joka vie huippumodernin joukkoliikennevälineen muutaman vuoden sisään sinne missä matkustajat jo nyt ovat
> vai:
> B. Lähijunaan, joka joutuu odottamaan lisäraiteiden, seisakkeiden ja aseman rakentamista sekä uusia kaavoituspäätöksiä vielä kenties 10...20 v. Siihen asti lähijunan palveleva matkustajamäärä on kovin vähäinen ratikkaan verrattuna.


Hieman väritetyistä vaihtoehtojen kuvauksista huolimatta valitsen *B*:n

----------


## jawahl

> *Lempäälän* kirkonkylä on palveluiltaan Tesomaan verrattavissa oleva keskus, joka muuttuu kuntakeskusstrategian mukaan Keravan tapaiseksi radanvarsikauppalaksi 10 vuoden aikana. 
> *Nokian* asemanseutu on alle kilometrin päässä Pirkkalaistorista, joka on kuntakeskus. Nokiahan on aika haulikkomaisesti kaavoitettu, eräänlainen mini-Espoo. Nokian pääkonttorihan on muten Espoossa.  Nokian keskusta on kuitenkin ison kauppalan tyyppinen.
> *Kangasalan* asemanseutu on sikäli irrelevantti, että se on puhdas asemakylä, joka on junayhteyksien kadottua päässyt pahasti näivettymään. Sinnekin on luvassa aseman itäpuolelle lisää asutusta rakennemallityön mukaan. Kangasalan radanvarsi on tällaisten pikkutaajamien helminauha, Vatiala/Nattari kerrostalolähiönä on isoin, mutta toisaalta kaupungin rajalla, Lamminrahkaan nousee 10-20 vuoden aikajänteellä uusi lähiö, Jussila on omakotialue Ruutanan kyljessä, joka on aika suuri radanvarsitaajama ja viimeisimpänä muttei välttämättä vähäisimpänä maalaismainen Suinula, jossa on muuten aika komea rautatieasema. Kaikista näistä taajamista ehdottomasti nopein kulkuyhteys Tampereen keskustaan olisi junalla. Yhteys olisi jopa omaa autoa nopeampi. TAYS-yhteys sujuisi jatkossakin bussilla.
> *Ylöjärven* asema, tai ainakin sen eteläpää on keskeisellä paikalla Soppeenmäen ja koko ajan kasvavan kirkonkylän välissä.


Toivottavasti näin. 
Kuitenkin jokaisen näiden lähijunien pääasemien asuin- ja työpaikkarakentamisen kohdalla puhutaan "10...20 v. kuluttua". 
Tosiasia mielestäni on, että tällä hetkellä näiden asemien ympäristöt ovat aivan liian hajanaisia riittävän tiheään liikennöintiin. 
Kenties yhdysliikenteellä saataisiin homma toimimaan?

Itse uskon kuitenkin enemmän siihen, että asuin- tai työpaikan läheisyydessä kulkeva tiheävuoroinen joukkoliikenneväline voi menestyä ainakin Tampereen rajojen sisäpuolella huomattavasti paremmin kuin kerran tai maksimissaan kaksi kertaa tunnissa liikennöivä yhdysliikenteeseen perustuva vuoro.  

Lisäksi Tampere, Nokia, Lempäälä, Ylöjärvi ja Kangasala eivät ole tehneet mitään radanvarren kaavoituksen eteen. 
Tampereella asiasta kyllä on "visioitu" jo vuosia, mutta niin vain uudet kaupunginosat ja kauppakeskukset suunnitellaan toinen toisensa perään mahdollisimman kauas nykyisistä raiteista. Yksittäistapauksena tästä muistuu viimeksi mieleen Tesoman keskuksen laajentaminen ja nykyaikaistaminen; Ei sanaakaan vierssä kulkevan radan mahdollisuuksista tyyliin "Vuosaaren kauppakeskus Kolumbus/Helsingin metro", vaikka lähijuna oli tuohon aikaan ollut jo pitkään tapetilla. Tapauksia on muitakin, kun katsoo, kuinka paljon ratojen varsissa on maata aivan keskustojenkin lähialueilla hyödyntämättä tai täysin toisarvoisessa käytössä (peltivarastot, lumenkaatopaikat, kesannot jne.). 

Kehyskunnissa ei edes radanvarren kaavoitusasia suhteessa lähijunaan ole ollut puheen tasolla - asia on kuitattu mitätöivällä murahduksella "ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa 30 v. kuluttua". 

Voi toki olla, että minulta on kuka ties jäänyt jotain huomaamatta? Mieluummin toki niin.

----------


## jawahl

> Hieman väritetyistä vaihtoehtojen kuvauksista huolimatta valitsen *B*:n


Niin, laaja TASE- selvitys asettaa tuon ratikan kuitenkin ajallisesti lähijunan edelle. Omasta mielestäni juuri tuon TASE:en tuleva loppusuositus on se, mitä tulisi johdonmukaisesti noudattaa. Muussa tapauksessa Tampereen raideliikenneasialta saattaa mennä uskottavuus:
Ensin selvitetään omasta toimeksiannosta satojen asiantuntijoiden voimin parasta mahdollista liikennejärjestelmää pikkutarkasti 2..3 vuotta ja suosituksen tullessa käännettäänkin taas asiat ympäri. Tälläinen toimintatapa ei välttämättä herätä luottamusta. 

Voisi kuvitella, että tuo laajan selvityksen tulevan toteutusjärjestyksen suosituksen noudattaminen olisi myös valtion mielestä järkevää, kun kerta perustellusti voidaan rahoituksen osin muuttunut tarve osoittaa mustaa valkoisella.   

Parasta olisikin, että tuo valtiolta lähijunaan luvattu rahoitus voitaisiin neuvotella käytettäväksi yleisesti Tampereen seudun ja Tampereen raideliikennehankkeisiin.
Tällöin raha voitaisiin kohdistaa juuri niihin toimenpiteisiin mitkä selvityksen suosituksen mukaan kannattavinta on. Se voisi olla siis sekä ratikkaan että lähijunaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Lisäksi Tampere, Nokia, Lempäälä, Ylöjärvi ja Kangasala eivät ole tehneet mitään radanvarren kaavoituksen eteen.


Tämä asia on vähän kaksiteräinen mora. Kaavoitusintoa saattaisi lisätä pitävä päätös lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämisestä.




> Niin, laaja TASE- selvitys asettaa tuon ratikan kuitenkin ajallisesti lähijunan edelle. Omasta mielestäni juuri tuon TASE:en tuleva loppusuositus on se, mitä tulisi johdonmukaisesti noudattaa. Muussa tapauksessa Tampereen raideliikenneasialta saattaa mennä uskottavuus:
> Ensin selvitetään omasta toimeksiannosta satojen asiantuntijoiden voimin parasta mahdollista liikennejärjestelmää pikkutarkasti 2..3 vuotta ja suosituksen tullessa käännettäänkin taas asiat ympäri. Tälläinen toimintatapa ei välttämättä herätä luottamusta.


Erään metropoliksi haikailevan käpykylän raideliikenneratkaisua pohdittiin näennäisesti asiantuntijoiden toimesta vuosikausia ja jokusen vuoden kuluttua kyseisen pitäjän naapurikunta saa nahoissaan kokea "asiantuntijoiden" ratkaisut (liikenteellisesti), jo sitä ennen napsahtelevat tauluun tämän kuningasidean rahoitukselliset vaikutukset.

----------


## SlaverioT

Tässäkö sopiva raitiovaunu Tampereelle?
http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_products-10-5.htm

Näyttää olevan vielä kaksi ohjaamoinen joten ei vaadi kääntösilmukkaakaan. Raideleveys 1524mm joka mahdollistaa yhteensopivuuden RHK:n raiteiden kanssa. Koska akselien muutostöitä ei tarvitse tehdä tilausmäärä voi olla jotain yhden ja äärettömän välillä. Näin ollen Tampereen raitioliikenteen riippuvuus Turun- ja Jokeriratikan etenemisestä ja teknisistä ratkaisuista vähenee. 

Ja mikä parasta tässä ratikassa on tamperelaiset ovet!

----------


## jawahl

> Erään metropoliksi haikailevan käpykylän raideliikenneratkaisua pohdittiin näennäisesti asiantuntijoiden toimesta vuosikausia ja jokusen vuoden kuluttua kyseisen pitäjän naapurikunta saa nahoissaan kokea "asiantuntijoiden" ratkaisut (liikenteellisesti), jo sitä ennen napsahtelevat tauluun tämän kuningasidean rahoitukselliset vaikutukset.


Tähän en lähde kommentoimaan, koska en tunne viittaamasi pohdintaa. Kovia väittämiä kylläkin, joten mielenkiintoista olisi tutustua tähän.
Oliko tämä pohdinta TASE-selvityksen verrattavissa? Mikä oli laajuus? Ketä osallisena? Millä työnimellä pohdinta kulki ja onko vielä aineisto netissä? 

Itse kuvittelisin, että valtio tekisi ratkaisunsa melko pitkälle laajan TASE-tutkimuksen pohjalta,  jossa on mukana ollut mm. 
Ratahallintokeskus, Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö, Tiehallinto, Lääninhallitus, TTY, Tampere, Nokia, Ylöjärvi, Pirkkala, Lempäälä, Vesilahti, Kangasala, Orivesi jne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oliko tämä pohdinta TASE-selvityksen verrattavissa? Mikä oli laajuus? Ketä osallisena? Millä työnimellä pohdinta kulki ja onko vielä aineisto netissä?


En usko, että Kouvo tähän viittaa (vaan metron YVA-arviointiin (kyllä, tiedän RAS-syndroomasta  :Smile:  )), mutta pääkaupunkiseudulla lähin Tasetta vastaava selvitys lienee Raide- ja ajoneuvoliikenteen verkkoselvitys, joka oli osa Pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma 2002:ta.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi ihmeessä ? TAYS on niin suuri ja ruuhkainen liikennepaikka, että sinne se pikaratikka pitäisi saada ensimmäisten joukossa.


Tarkoitin, että Kangasalan radanvarsilähiöistä pääsisi jatkossakin bussilla Teiskontien kautta Tampereelle linjoilla 45 ja 95.




> Tässäkö sopiva raitiovaunu Tampereelle?
> http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_products-10-5.htm
> 
> Näyttää olevan vielä kaksi ohjaamoinen joten ei vaadi kääntösilmukkaakaan. Raideleveys 1524mm joka mahdollistaa yhteensopivuuden RHK:n raiteiden kanssa. Koska akselien muutostöitä ei tarvitse tehdä tilausmäärä voi olla jotain yhden ja äärettömän välillä. Näin ollen Tampereen raitioliikenteen riippuvuus Turun- ja Jokeriratikan etenemisestä ja teknisistä ratkaisuista vähenee.


Satuin juuri pari päivää sitten katselemaan juuri tuota sivua. Kuulostaa ihan mielenkiintoiselta ja varmaankin tuotantoetäisyyteen nähden edulliseltakin ratkaisulta. Lähinnä pistää silmään tuo vähäinen istumapaikkojen määrä  voisikohan ovia karsimalla ja 2+2-istuinjärjestykseen (ja 2650 mm vaunuleveyteen siirtymällä) saada lisää kapasiteettia?

----------


## jawahl

> Tässäkö sopiva raitiovaunu Tampereelle?
> http://www.vagonmash.ru/en_products-10-5.htm


Jos tuon lullan mukavuus- ja melutaso muistuttaa edes etäisesti Moskovan metroa, niin спасибо, но нет спасибо...

Vaan täytyypä käydä koeajamassa kyseinen rauta Pietarissa - ei hutkita ennen kuin tutkitaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos tuon lullan mukavuus- ja melutaso muistuttaa edes etäisesti Moskovan metroa, niin спасибо, но нет спасибо...
> 
> Vaan täytyypä käydä koeajamassa kyseinen rauta Pietarissa - ei hutkita ennen kuin tutkitaan.


Ainakin VR:n puolella ne Siperian sudet on pelittäneet ihan hyvin, vaikka alunperin poliittisista syistä hankittiinkin. Ne eivät hyydy ihan heti pienellä pakkasella kuten Italian ihmeet.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Satuin juuri pari päivää sitten katselemaan juuri tuota sivua. Kuulostaa ihan mielenkiintoiselta ja varmaankin tuotantoetäisyyteen nähden edulliseltakin ratkaisulta. Lähinnä pistää silmään tuo vähäinen istumapaikkojen määrä  voisikohan ovia karsimalla ja 2+2-istuinjärjestykseen (ja 2650 mm vaunuleveyteen siirtymällä) saada lisää kapasiteettia?


Tuo istuinjärjestys 2+1 tosiaankin leikkaa tuota istumapaikkojen määrää. Mutta kyllähän 2,55 leveään vaunuun mahtuu 2+2 järjestys kuten hyvin tiedämme linja-autoista. Varsinkin kun käytössä on avorahastus joka poistaa tarvetta kulkea vaunua päästä päähän.

Yleisesti on hyvä että Venäjällä on tajuttu matalalattiaisuuden edut. Se helpottaa kaluston hankintaa myös Suomeen kun on saatavissa 1524mm raideleveydelle kelpaavaa matalalattiakalustoa. Lisäksi kun ostetaan pieneltä toimijalta Bombardierin tai Alstomin sijaan on mahdollista saada myös kokoonpanoa Suomeen.

Moskovasta muuten löytyy tälläinen raitiovaunu. Tuo leveyttä en löytänyt, mutta istuinjärjestys on kuvien perusteella 2+2.

----------


## jawahl

> Moskovasta muuten löytyy tälläinen raitiovaunu. Tuo leveyttä en löytänyt, mutta istuinjärjestys on kuvien perusteella 2+2.


Hyvä, että Moskovaan on uusia tramvaj- vaunuja saatu! Vanhojen käytössä olevien (ja huoltamattomien) vaunujen matkustusmukavuus ja -nopeus (johtuen surkeasta infrasta) on nimittäin sieltä ittestänsä. 

Enpä ole vielä kyseistä lullaa bongannut 8 v. aikana, vaikka olen lähes viikoittain siellä seikkaillut. Mutta Stroginossahan tuo näyttää todella rullaavan. Ja tässä linkissä rauta itse teossa:
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/ne...-30/2032483723

Raitiotiet alkaa muuten Mossessa kyllä olemaan vähissä - suurin osa niistä on revitty pois ydinkeskustasta, jotta on saatu yhä lisää likaisia ja meluisia autoja savuttamaan jo muutenkin aivan järjetöntä autopaljoutta. 

Mosse onkin erittäin hyvä (tai helvetin huono) esimerkki siitä, kuinka "viihtyisä" kaupungista tulee kun painellaan vaan autojen ehdoilla. Kaupungissa on pääosin kaikilla julkisilla (kyllä, myös metrolla) vaikea ja epämiellyttävä matkustaa, kävely on unohdettu täysin ja pyöräilylle nyt ei ole edes marginaalisia mahdollisuuksia annettu. Keskustaa ei tämän vuoksi ole oikein missään ja kaikki korttelit ovat hyvin karuja, elottomia ja likaisia autojen läpiajopaikkoja.

Viimeiset keskustan jäljellä olevat ratikkalinjat on jätetty täysin heitteille ja vaunukalusto myös. Mahdollisimman iso maasto-auto onkin paras liikennemuoto kaupungissa - ja mieluiten yöllä klo 24...06 välillä, jolloin ruuhkat ovat hieman pienemmät. 

Että sieltä vaan Tampereellekin oppia, kuinka autoteillä ratkaistaan kaupunkilaisten liikkunmis- ja viihtymisongelmat...

----------


## TEP70

> Näyttää olevan vielä kaksi ohjaamoinen joten ei vaadi kääntösilmukkaakaan.


Ei siinä kahta ohjaamoa kyllä ole. Ovien välinen osuus on matalaa, keula ja perä korkeita.

Mitä nyt jonkin verran noilla on Pietarissa tullut matkustettua, niin kyllä tuossa yritystä selvästi on. Jos rata on hyvä, se kulkee ihan tasaisesti ja suhteellisen hiljaisesti. Tuplalasit kyllä mieluusti laittaisin, perusmallissa on vain yksinkertaiset.

Näitä vaunuja on Pietarissa liikenteessä jo ainakin 25 kpl.

----------


## Jysky

> Lähinnä pistää silmään tuo vähäinen istumapaikkojen määrä  voisikohan ovia karsimalla ja 2+2-istuinjärjestykseen (ja 2650 mm vaunuleveyteen siirtymällä) saada lisää kapasiteettia?


Jos laittaa viisi penkkiä riviin ja luopuu käytävästä, kapasiteettiä saa vielä vähän enemmän. Raidekerrointa vois näppärästi kompensoida matkustusmukavuutta laskemalla. 

Jos vaunun kyytiin kaivataan autoilevia miehiä, olisi syytä olla myös penkkejä joihin mies mahtuu. Tampereen joistain telibusseista voidaan kopioida myös näppärä kotelointo ikkunoiden yläpuolella. Perän ikkunanvieripaikoilla, kun ei mahdu istumaan suorassa. 

Käsittääkseni samalle pinta-alalle saadaan enemmän väkeä seisomaan, kuin istumaan. Ruuhka-aikaan harvempi penkitys luo lisää paikkoja ja muulloinkin parempaa matkustusmukavuutta.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Ei siinä kahta ohjaamoa kyllä ole. Ovien välinen osuus on matalaa, keula ja perä korkeita.


Nuo laittamasi kuvat ovat kaiketi tästä 22 metriä pitkästä väliosattomasta versiosta? Tuossa 32m pitkässä mallissa taitaa olla kaksi ohjaamoa ja toisella puolelle 6 ja toisella 4 ovea. Matalalattiaosuus on 43%. Malli taitaa kuitenkin olla niin uusi että niitä ole kuin muutama käytössä?



> Jos laittaa viisi penkkiä riviin ja luopuu käytävästä, kapasiteettiä saa vielä vähän enemmän.


Eiköhän tuo 2+2 ole ihan yleinen ratkaisu noissa 2,65 leveissä raitiovaunuissa.

----------


## ultrix

Penkityksen osalta voidaan päätyä myös kompromissiin: jos hankitaan osittan matalaa kalustoa, penkitetään matala osa 2+1, jolloin ihmiset pääsevät tungoksessa toistensa ohi ja korkea osa pidempään matkustaville 2+2.

Joka tapauksessa täytyy valita mukavantuntuiset penkit. Sm4 on ehkä jo liiankin luxusta, mutta TKL:n uudempien Scalojen penkit ovat hyvä vertailukohta. Missään tapauksessa ei pidä tyytyä peltikuppeihin tai kangaspäällysteisiin muovihäkkyröihin!

----------


## Ertsu

> Joka tapauksessa täytyy valita mukavantuntuiset penkit. Sm4 on ehkä jo liiankin luxusta, mutta TKL:n uudempien Scalojen penkit ovat hyvä vertailukohta. Missään tapauksessa ei pidä tyytyä peltikuppeihin tai kangaspäällysteisiin muovihäkkyröihin!


Minkälaisia sellaiset penkit olisivat, jotka olisivat vähän luxusta, mutta kuitenkin ilkivallan kestäviä ? Nuo peltikuppipenkithän on lähinnä siksi, että ne kestävät paremmin puukolla viiltelyä ja toisaalta ilkivallan jäljet ovat helpohkoja korjata, kuten töhryjen poisto tai päällysteen vaihto.

----------


## ultrix

> Minkälaisia sellaiset penkit olisivat, jotka olisivat vähän luxusta, mutta kuitenkin ilkivallan kestäviä ?


Scalan penkeissä en ole hirveästi huomannut ilkivallan jälkiä. Toisin kuin vaikka muinaisissa, kernipäällysteisissä _AJOKKI_-vaahtomuovipenkeissä. Toisaalta jopa Sm4-junien penkkejä on tuhottu yllättävän vähän, tai sitten ne menevät tosi äkkiä vaihtoon.

----------


## Ertsu

> Scalan penkeissä en ole hirveästi huomannut ilkivallan jälkiä. Toisin kuin vaikka muinaisissa, kernipäällysteisissä _AJOKKI_-vaahtomuovipenkeissä.


Voisikohan johtua siitä, että Scalan peltipenkkeihin on vaikeampi tehdä ilkivaltaa ? Puukolla niitä ei saa jyrsittyä ja selustan ruostumattomasta teräksestä on suht' helppo pyyhkiä tussi- ja maalitöhryt jollain liuottimella. Kangaspäällysteeseen on kyllä helppo esim oksentaa, mutta eiköhän se ole aika helppo vaihtaakin ?




> Toisaalta jopa Sm4-junien penkkejä on tuhottu yllättävän vähän, tai sitten ne menevät tosi äkkiä vaihtoon.


Tuossa olisikin miettimisen paikka. Ovatko Sm4-junien matkustajat jotenkin sivistyneempiä kuin Hervannan punkkarit ? Tai jaa no. Olihan siitä hiljattain iltalehdissä juttuakin, miten lähijunia töhrittiin ja rikottiin ikkunoita pk-seudulla. Nauhoittavat valvontakamerat pitäisi näköjään viedä joka paikkaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ovatko Sm4-junien matkustajat jotenkin sivistyneempiä kuin Hervannan punkkarit ? Tai jaa no. Olihan siitä hiljattain iltalehdissä juttuakin, miten lähijunia töhrittiin ja rikottiin ikkunoita pk-seudulla. Nauhoittavat valvontakamerat pitäisi näköjään viedä joka paikkaan.


Sm4-junissa on nauhoittavat valvontakamerat.

----------


## TEP70

> Nuo laittamasi kuvat ovat kaiketi tästä 22 metriä pitkästä väliosattomasta versiosta? Tuossa 32m pitkässä mallissa taitaa olla kaksi ohjaamoa ja toisella puolelle 6 ja toisella 4 ovea. Matalalattiaosuus on 43%. Malli taitaa kuitenkin olla niin uusi että niitä ole kuin muutama käytössä?


Ei kun se onkin tämä nivelvaunu 71-152. Linkittämäsi kuva on lyhyestä versiosta 71-153. Kovasti epäilen, ettei noita 32 metrin mittaisia (71-154) ole kuin tuo yksi prototyyppi. Numeroakaan sillä ei mainoskuvassa ole. En ole sitä Pietarin kaduilla nähnyt.

Periaatteessahan tuolla kaksiohjaamoisella versiolla ratkaisisi linjojen 25 ja 49 keskustan pään ongelman, olisi vain rakennettu kääntöraidetta jonkin matkaa Ligovski Prospektille pohjoiseen. Tämä olisi tietenkin johtanut kaikkien vaunujen uusimistarpeeseen saman tien.

----------


## Max

> Ei kun se onkin tämä nivelvaunu 71-152. Linkittämäsi kuva on lyhyestä versiosta 71-153. Kovasti epäilen, ettei noita 32 metrin mittaisia (71-154) ole kuin tuo yksi prototyyppi. Numeroakaan sillä ei mainoskuvassa ole. En ole sitä Pietarin kaduilla nähnyt.


Toivottavasti Tampereella ainakin maalattaisiin nuo vaunut uudestaan  :Wink:  Ainakin tuo viimeksi linkattu on ihan hirvittävän ruman värinen.

----------


## late-

> Linkittämäsi kuva on lyhyestä versiosta 71-153. Kovasti epäilen, ettei noita 32 metrin mittaisia (71-154) ole kuin tuo yksi prototyyppi. Numeroakaan sillä ei mainoskuvassa ole. En ole sitä Pietarin kaduilla nähnyt.


Tramways & Urban Transitin mukaan tuo vaunu ja oletettavasti lisää samanlaisia olisi menossa Volgogradin pikaraitiotielle. Vaunua on koeajettu Pietarissa mahdollisesti matkustajien kanssa.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Toivottavasti Tampereella ainakin maalattaisiin nuo vaunut uudestaan  Ainakin tuo viimeksi linkattu on ihan hirvittävän ruman värinen.


Miltä tälläinen väritys tuntuisi? Olisi ainakin tuttu tamperelaisille  :Laughing: . 
En ole löytänyt tuon 71-154-vaunun pohjapiirustusta mistään. Sen perusteella voisi päätellä mikä kapasiteetti olisi suurinpiirtein 2+2 penkityksellä.

----------


## ultrix

Heh, hieno! Vielä kun tuon saisi autenttiseen ympäristöön.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Miltä tälläinen väritys tuntuisi? Olisi ainakin tuttu tamperelaisille


Onpa muuten jännää, miten paljon väreillä saa aikaan. Vaunuhan muuttui hetkessä oikein salonkikelpoisen näköiseksi. Paikkakin on melkein kuin Keskustorilta, tuo oranssi rakennus kun vaan muuttuisi enemmän Tampereen teatterin näköiseksi  :Smile:

----------


## Ertsu

> Onpa muuten jännää, miten paljon väreillä saa aikaan. Vaunuhan muuttui hetkessä oikein salonkikelpoisen näköiseksi. Paikkakin on melkein kuin Keskustorilta, tuo oranssi rakennus kun vaan muuttuisi enemmän Tampereen teatterin näköiseksi


Miltäs näyttää, paitsi tietysti amatöörin tekemältä ?:

http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/tklratikka3.JPG

En muuten osaa liittää sitä pikkukuvaa tähän.

----------


## 339-DF

Sehän on mainion näköinen! Olisipa todellisuutta... Edes 10 vuoden päästä!

----------


## Ertsu

Nyt sitä kuvaa saapi katsoa uudestaan. Sain virroittimen ja ajolangan onnistumaan yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta.

----------


## Jysky

> Onkos Tampereen itäiselle ohitusradalle olemassa  mitään varauksia?





> Itäiselle ?? Onhan tuo jo olemassa:



Tampereella en tässä tarkoita liikennepaikkaa. 

Läntisen ohitusradan suunnittelun yhteydessä luulisi myös mietittyä Jyväskylän suunnan liikenteen tulevaisuutta. Ihan heti lapioita ei kuitenkaan tarvi vissiin santaan lyödä, joten siksi vasta varaus olisi tarpeen. 

Syitä rakentaa rata tulevaisuudessa voisi olla ainakin ratakapasiteetin vapautuminen Järvensivulta Lähijunillle, kehärata lähijunille, kiertoreitti myrkkyjunille ja Helsinki-Jyväskylä-yhteyden nopeuttaminen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereella en tässä tarkoita liikennepaikkaa.


En minäkään. Tuo ohitusrata ei käy lähelläkään Tampereen r-asemaa. 




> Läntisen ohitusradan suunnittelun yhteydessä luulisi myös mietittyä Jyväskylän suunnan liikenteen tulevaisuutta. Ihan heti lapioita ei kuitenkaan tarvi vissiin santaan lyödä, joten siksi vasta varaus olisi tarpeen. 
> 
> Syitä rakentaa rata tulevaisuudessa voisi olla ainakin ratakapasiteetin vapautuminen Järvensivulta Lähijunillle, kehärata lähijunille, kiertoreitti myrkkyjunille ja Helsinki-Jyväskylä-yhteyden nopeuttaminen.


Myrkkyjunat siis pääsevät jo nyt Helsingistä suoraan Jyväskylään tarvitsematta ajaa Tampereen rautatieaseman kautta:

http://kartat.eniro.fi/query?mop=aq&...0&what=map_adr

Kartassa oleva itään päin kaartuva rata menee siis suoraan etelästä Jyväskylän suuntaan.

Toivottavasti linkki aukeaa.

----------


## Albert

> Toivottavasti linkki aukeaa.


Kyllä se aukeaa!

----------


## jawahl

Vanhat ja kokeneet Tampereen kaupungin veteraanit yllättävät todella positiivisesti uunituoreilla lausunnoillaan: 




> Ministeri ja ex-kaupunginjohtaja *Jarmo Rantanen* kaupunkilehti Tamperelaisessa: "Tampereella hyvä kaupunkisuunnittelu tarkoittaa tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa pitäytymistä ja raideliikenteeseen keskeisesti rakentuvan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän rakentamisen nopeaa aloittamista."
> 
> Rakennustarkastaja *Kalevi Lammi* Aamulehdessä: "Joukkoliikennettä täytyy kehittää kaikin keinoin ja on noustava raiteille. Kaupungin sisälle Lammi tekisi muutaman keskeisen linjan katuratikalle. Lisäksi lähijunaliikenne edellyttää asumisen lisäämistä radanvarsille ja asemien liepeille."


Pakko se on uskoa: Ilmapiiri kaupungissa alkaa olla hyvin raideliikennemyönteinen! 
Tässä ei kuitenkaan ole syytä jäädä tuleen makaamaan meidän joukkoliikenteen ystävien, vaan alkaa tahkoa raitiotierautaa entistä napakammin nyt kun se on kuumaa...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vanhat ja kokeneet Tampereen kaupungin veteraanit yllättävät todella positiivisesti uunituoreilla lausunnoillaan: 
> 
> Pakko se on uskoa: Ilmapiiri kaupungissa alkaa olla hyvin raideliikennemyönteinen! 
> Tässä ei kuitenkaan ole syytä jäädä tuleen makaamaan meidän joukkoliikenteen ystävien, vaan alkaa tahkoa raitiotierautaa entistä napakammin nyt kun se on kuumaa...


Jarmo Rantasen myönteisyys raideliikennettä kohtaan ei liene yllätys. Rantanen puhui pikaratikan puolesta jo monta vuotta sitten ollessaan vielä kaupunginjohtaja.

----------


## Albert

28.4.: Päivän Aamulehden mukaan: 
Tampere mielii lähijunan sijasta *kevytraitiotietä .
*http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/141317.shtml

----------


## Ertsu

> 28.4.: Päivän Aamulehden mukaan: 
> Tampere mielii lähijunan sijasta *kevytraitiotietä .
> *http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/141317.shtml


Tuo on pelkkää sanahelinää. Tampereelle on suunniteltu raitiotietä jo kohta sata vuotta eikä mitään tapahdu.
Kaikenmaailman suurhalleja ja parkkiluolia kyllä saadaan.

Lähijuna olisi vain niin helppo toteuttaa, kun laitettaisiin Tampere-Pori -linjalle vähän kevyempiä junia, pysähtymään ne muutamassa paikassa nykyisten lisäksi, sekä parannettaisiin vuorotiheyttä.

Ratikka näyttää olevan tamperelaisille liian vaikea, vaikka teknologian edelläkävijäkaupunki  monella saralla onkin.

----------


## Albert

> Tuo on pelkkää sanahelinää. 
> Ratikka näyttää olevan tamperelaisille liian vaikea, vaikka teknologian edelläkävijäkaupunki  monella saralla onkin.


No light rail´ia tuossa kai tarkoitetaan kuitenkin, vaikka katuraitiotie mainitaan.
Sehän on LR:n etu. Voi olla vaikka katuraitiotie paikasta riippuen.
Niin, kyllä se ratikka Tampereelle missä muodossa tahansa tuntuu olevan ylittämätön kynnys.
No sama koskenee Tampereen "satamakaupunkiakin".

----------


## Ertsu

> No light rail´ia tuossa kai tarkoitetaan kuitenkin, vaikka katuraitiotie mainitaan.


Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, mutta mikä ero noilla on ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, mutta mikä ero noilla on ?


Oma näkemykseni on, että katuraitiotie on sitä luokkaa kuin mitä Helsingissä on, mutta lightrailin näkisin kuitenkin hieman järeämpänä pikaraitiotienä, jolla on paljon omia osuuksia ja junien pituudet suht pitkiä tai ainakin pidennettävissä, kuten esimerkiksi Tukholman Tvärbanan.

Kevytraitiotie tuo kyllä välittömästi mieleen kevyen ja pienen ratikan, ei *kevyttä junaa*, kuten lightrail tulisi ehkä mielummin kääntää. Kevytjuna, katujuna, bussijuna, junaratikka... Vaikeahan tuolle on suomenkielistä sanaa löytää.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Oma näkemykseni on, että katuraitiotie on sitä luokkaa kuin mitä Helsingissä on, mutta lightrailin näkisin kuitenkin hieman järeämpänä pikaraitiotienä, jolla on paljon omia osuuksia ja junien pituudet suht pitkiä tai ainakin pidennettävissä, kuten esimerkiksi Tukholman Tvärbanan.
> 
> Kevytraitiotie tuo kyllä välittömästi mieleen kevyen ja pienen ratikan, ei *kevyttä junaa*, kuten lightrail tulisi ehkä mielummin kääntää. Kevytjuna, katujuna, bussijuna, junaratikka... Vaikeahan tuolle on suomenkielistä sanaa löytää.


Mun on pitänyt tehdä eri kaupunkiraideliikennemuotojen eroja selventävä kuva, mutten ole vielä saanut aikaiseksi...

Ehdotan siis, että jaetaan järjestelmät kevyeeseen ja raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen. Kevyt raideliikenne (*Light Rail*) on katuliikennekelpoista ja siten noudattaa Saksan Raitiotiesääntöä (BOStrabia). BOStrabin tärkeimmät määrittelyt liittyen katuajokelpoisuuteen: Vaunuyhdistelmän maksimipituus 75 m, kaluston maksimileveys 2,65 m, hidastuvuus hätäjarrutuksessa 2,73 m/s^2 (tavallisella rautatiekalustolla maksimissaan yleensä n. 1,2 m/s^2) ja suurin sallittu nopeus ns. katuriippuvaisilla radoilla (eli käytännössä liikennevalo-ohjaus muun liikenteen kanssa) 70 km/h. Erillisellä, opastinohjatulla radalla suurin sallittu nopeus 100 km/h.

Tämä kevyt raideliikenne taas voidaan jakaa saksalaisittain kahteen osaan, eli Straßenbahniin ja Stadtbahniin. Helsingin nykyjärjestelmä on selvästi Straßenbahn, Tukholman Tvärbahn taas (ainakin hyvin lähellä) Stadtbahnia. Saksasta taas sainoisin, että Reinin varren kaupungeista Kölnissä ja Karlsruhessa on Stadtbahn ja esim. Freiburgissa Straßenbahn. Kuvia näistä järjestelmistä nimimerkki Rattivaunun sivuilla tämän vuoden huhtikuulta ja omilta sivuiltani viime vuoden elokuulta (huom. Freiburgista on tulossa vielä lisää kuvia nettiin tämän vuoden pääsiäiseltä,, kunhan ehdin...)

Noiden erona pitäisi lähinnä sitä, että Stadtbahn on tehty tiettyjen laatuvaatimusten mukaan liittyen lähinnä erotteluun muusta liikenteestä (alkaen ihan reunakivistä jne.), nopeustasoon ja kaluston kokoon. Ja eron ratkaisee kaupungin/seudun koko järjestelmän luonne, eivät yksittäiset rataosuudet.

Raskaan raideliikenteen (*Heavy Rail*) jakaisin myös kahteen osaan, eli perinteiseen metroon ja lähijuna-tyyppiseen liikenteeseen. Raskasta raideliikennettä on siis raideliikenne, joka ei täytä BOStrabin kriteerejä. Näillä taas on lähinnä se ero, että perinteisen metron kalusto on ketterämpää ja kapeampaa kuin lähijunakalusto. Helsingin metro on tämä perusteella lähijúna... Saksassa raskasta raideliikennettä säätelevät EBO ja ESBO, EBO normaali- ja leveäraiteista liikennettä ja ESBO kapearaiteista (raideleveys < 1435 mm). 

Kuriositeettinä mainittakkoon, että esim. Nürnbergin (ja muistaakseni Müncheninkin) metrot noudattavat BOStrabia, vaikkeivät täytä sen kriteerejä mm. kaluston leveyden suhteen.

Perinteisen rautatiekaluston puristuslujuus (l. törmäyskestävyys) on > 1500 kN, kun sen raitiotiekalustolla on n. 200-600 kN.

Ylläoleva ei ole siis ns. absoluuttinen totuus, mutta se on ns. valistunut mielipide asiasta kun näitä kevyeeseen raideliikenteesen liittyviä juttuja on tässä tonkinut läpi talven erilaisten virallisten ja epävirallisten projektien muodossa...

Saksan kielen taitoisille linkit: BOStrab, EBO ja ESBO

Kommentteja?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kommentteja?


Vaikuttaa äkkiseltään luettuna loistavalta!

Sen verran nyt kommentoin, että todella monet Straßenbahnit ovat mielestäni lähempänä vaikkapa Tvärbananaa kuin helsinkiläistä raitiotietä. Eli Helsingin raitiotiet on todella selvästi Straßenbahn.

----------


## Jykke

> 28.4.: Päivän Aamulehden mukaan: 
> Tampere mielii lähijunan sijasta *kevytraitiotietä .
> *http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirkanmaa/141317.shtml


Jutun otsikon pitäisi olla: "Tampere mielii lähijunan sijasta duoraitiovaunua"  :Tongue: 




> Tuo on pelkkää sanahelinää. Tampereelle on suunniteltu raitiotietä jo kohta sata vuotta eikä mitään tapahdu.


 Kannattaa kuitenkin ottaa huomioon, että nyt ollaan pidemmällä ratikan toteuttamisessa sitten 20-luvun. Päättäjienkin puolelta löytyy raideliikenteen kannattajia. Linkin päässä olevan Aamulehden kommenteistakin oli kiva lukea ratikkamyönteisiä kommentteja, kuten myös vähän aika sitten netissä pidetystä kaupunkilaisten omasta tulevaisuuden ideariihestä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jutun otsikon pitäisi olla: "Tampere mielii lähijunan sijasta duoraitiovaunua" 
> 
>  Kannattaa kuitenkin ottaa huomioon, että nyt ollaan pidemmällä ratikan toteuttamisessa sitten 20-luvun. Päättäjienkin puolelta löytyy raideliikenteen kannattajia. Linkin päässä olevan Aamulehden kommenteistakin oli kiva lukea ratikkamyönteisiä kommentteja, kuten myös vähän aika sitten netissä pidetystä kaupunkilaisten omasta tulevaisuuden ideariihestä.


No ehkä se sadan vuoden suunnitteluaika oli vähän liioittelua. Tarkempi suunnitteluaika olisi ollut 80 vuotta. Tosin eihän se ratikka vieläkään valmis ole, joten sata vuotta suunnittelua voi hyvinkin täyttyä.

Ratikkamyönteisillä kommenteilla ei vielä pitkälle kuljeta, eikä ainakaan kovin monen matkustajan kanssa.

----------


## Jykke

> No ehkä se sadan vuoden suunnitteluaika oli vähän liioittelua. Tarkempi suunnitteluaika olisi ollut 80 vuotta.


 Nyt iskit alakanttiin. Ratikkaa ehdotettiin Tampereelle jo 1907, elikkä 102 vuotta on jo ensimmäisestä ehdotuksesta kulunut. Tietysti suunnittelu ei ole ollut yhtäjaksoista, vaan on aina katkennut ja alkanut uudestaan vuosien saatossa. Hiukan lisätietoa löytyy toisesta ketjusta.




> Ratikkamyönteisillä kommenteilla ei vielä pitkälle kuljeta, eikä ainakaan kovin monen matkustajan kanssa.


Se on kuitenkin hyvä alku. Ihmiset ovat alkaneet tiedostaa raideliikenteen hyviä puolia ja haluavat niistä hyötyä. Jos suunnitelmat pitävät, niin 2015 olemme Suomen toinen raitiovaunukaupunki. Tosin Espoon kanssa on tulossa kova skaba (Raide-Jokeri), siitä kumpi ehtii ensin saamaan sen tittelin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos suunnitelmat pitävät, niin 2015 olemme Suomen toinen raitiovaunukaupunki.


Vai neljäs?  :Smile: 

Kyllä suunnittelu munkin mielestä etenee tuskastuttavan hitaasti sekä Treella että Turussa. Mutta ehkä prosessin hitaus johtuu suurimmaksi osaksi siitä, että ilman valtiota hankkeet tiedetään käytännössä mahdottomiksi, ja valtion pehmittämiseen ja vakuuttamiseen menee oma aikansa. En tiedä.

Joka tapauksessa tämä pitkä prosessi on käsittääkseni ainakin saanut molemmissa kaupungeissa aikaiseksi sen, että yhä useampi päättäjä, virkamies ja kaupunkilainen alkaa ymmärtää, että ratikka voi olla ihan realistinen vaihtoehto ja vieläpä hyvä sellainen. Kun jossain vaiheessa ratikan tuloa aletaan pitää jo itsestäänselvyytenä, niin sitten ollaan jo lähellä toteutuspäätöksiä.

----------


## Ertsu

Täytyypä ihmetellä, mikä noissa ratikoissa niin tavattomasti maksaa samaan aikaan, kun radan päälle rakennettava suurhalli ei näytä maksavan mitään. Sama koskee Tampere-taloa, Hämpin parkkia ja Rantaväylän tunnelia.

Jos tulevaisuudessakin joukkoliikenteen runkona pidetään bussiliikennettä ilmaisine väylineen, niin onneksi on tuo peltilehmä käytössä. Bussia käytän vain poikkeustilanteessa.

----------


## Jykke

> Vai neljäs?


 En nyt tarkalleen tiedä kuinka pitkällä pääkaupunkiseutu, Turku ja Kouvola ovat omista pikaratikoistaan, mutta uskoisin, että meillä täällä mansessa on tarpeeksi etumatkaa.  :Wink: 




> Jos tulevaisuudessakin joukkoliikenteen runkona pidetään bussiliikennettä ilmaisine väylineen, niin onneksi on tuo peltilehmä käytössä.


 Näin raideliikenteen alkuvaiheessa onkin hyvin ymmärrettävää, että bussiliikenne pysyy edelleen runkona, mutta tulevaisuudessa tilanne luultavasti olisi (ja toivon mukaan onkin), se että raitiovaunuilla ollaan saatu korvattua raskaimmin kuormitetut Tampereen sisäiset bussilinjat, jolloin raitiovaunut muuttuisivat alueen liikenteelliseksi rungoksi.

----------


## Ertsu

> En nyt tarkalleen tiedä kuinka pitkällä pääkaupunkiseutu, Turku ja Kouvola ovat omista pikaratikoistaan, mutta uskoisin, että meillä täällä mansessa on tarpeeksi etumatkaa.


Kouvola ??? Eiköhän Viipuri ollut yksi kolmesta ratikkakaupungista ?

----------


## ultrix

> Kouvola ??? Eiköhän Viipuri ollut yksi kolmesta ratikkakaupungista ?


Oli toki, mutta Wiipurihan pakkoluovutettiin SNTL:lle (jolta VF sen peri), ja uusi isäntä lakkautti ratikat kymmenkunta vuotta kaupungin miehityksen jälkeen. Nyt puhutaan uusista järjestelmistä, joita on Tampereen lisäksi suunniteltu Turkuun (keskusta-alueella osittain vanhan raitiotien linjaukselle) ja alustavasti Kouvolaan. Myös Pieksämäelle suunniteltiin kevyttä raideliikennettä Ideapark-sukkulaksi, josta kuitenkin Ideaparkin koon puolittuessa käsittääkseni luovuttiin.

----------


## Albert

> Nyt puhutaan uusista järjestelmistä, joita on Tampereen lisäksi suunniteltu Turkuun (keskusta-alueella osittain vanhan raitiotien linjaukselle) ja alustavasti Kouvolaan. Myös Pieksämäelle suunniteltiin kevyttä raideliikennettä Ideapark-sukkulaksi, josta kuitenkin Ideaparkin koon puolittuessa käsittääkseni luovuttiin.


Linkin takaahan löytyi _kevytjuna_. Olisiko se  _light rail_ suomeksi? EU:kin (suomeksi) näyttää tuntevan kevytjunan!
Esko-Juhani Tennilä näkyy vuosia sitten ajaneen Kemi - Tornio - Haaparanta -kevytjunan asiaa.

----------


## Braide

> Täytyypä ihmetellä, mikä noissa ratikoissa niin tavattomasti maksaa samaan aikaan, kun radan päälle rakennettava suurhalli ei näytä maksavan mitään.


Esim. Kun kadut revitään auki, laitetaan kiskot tismalleen oikeaan korkeuteen, hitsataan kiskot toisiinsa kiinni, vedetään tie taas takasin kiinni. Sitte rakennetaan huoltohallit jne. tämän lisäksi pitää lisätä sähkötolpat ja radalle sähköt. Kaikki pysäkit pitää rakentaa jne. Sitte eipä ne ratikkavaunut mitää ilmasia ole. 
Esim. ku seurasin täällä stadissa ratikkareitin valmistusta niin varsinkin talvella sen eteneminen on hidasta. Siihen sitte ku lisätään vielä niitten satojen ihmisten palkat sanotaan nyt vaikka 3 vuoden ajalta, kun rataa valmistetaan niin kumma ku se maksaa.

Suurhalleissa kun se ilma ei maksa mitään vain pohja, seinät ja katto (näin pelkistetysti)

----------


## Ertsu

> Esim. Kun kadut revitään auki, laitetaan kiskot tismalleen oikeaan korkeuteen, hitsataan kiskot toisiinsa kiinni, vedetään tie taas takasin kiinni. Sitte rakennetaan huoltohallit jne. tämän lisäksi pitää lisätä sähkötolpat ja radalle sähköt. Kaikki pysäkit pitää rakentaa jne. Sitte eipä ne ratikkavaunut mitää ilmasia ole. 
> Esim. ku seurasin täällä stadissa ratikkareitin valmistusta niin varsinkin talvella sen eteneminen on hidasta. Siihen sitte ku lisätään vielä niitten satojen ihmisten palkat sanotaan nyt vaikka 3 vuoden ajalta, kun rataa valmistetaan niin kumma ku se maksaa.
> 
> Suurhalleissa kun se ilma ei maksa mitään vain pohja, seinät ja katto (näin pelkistetysti)


Onneksi bussit saavat käyttää täysin ilmaisia väyliä. Pysäkitkään eivät maksa mitään. Ei ihme, että pikaratikkaa vastustetaan. Kuten tuolla aiemmin kirjoitinkin, että onneksi peltilehmä on keksitty.

----------


## Jykke

> Onneksi bussit saavat käyttää täysin ilmaisia väyliä. Pysäkitkään eivät maksa mitään. Ei ihme, että pikaratikkaa vastustetaan.


 Niinpä niin. Vertailuissa jotenkin tuntuu usein "unohtuvan" että busseille tehdään omia kaistoja, liikennevaloetuisuuksia ja pysäkkejä, jotka myös maksavat oman rahansa.

----------


## hylje

> Niinpä niin. Vertailuissa jotenkin tuntuu usein "unohtuvan" että busseille tehdään omia kaistoja, liikennevaloetuisuuksia ja pysäkkejä, jotka myös maksavat oman rahansa.


Missä muualla kuin Helsingissä ja Espoossa Jokerin varressa toteutetaan liikennevaloetuuksia? Missä muualla kuin Helsingissä ylipäätään viitsitään perustaa joukkoliikennekaistoja? Pysäkkejä onneksi on maa täynnä.

Suurin piilokustannus joka busseista johtuu on katujen nopeampi painuminen, joka harvoin pakottaa nopeuttamaan kadun remontointia. Täytyy kuitenkin nostaa hattua rakennuslautakunnille, jotka viitsivät rakennuttaa bussikatuja tukevasti.

Raitiotiehen pyritään (sinänsä täysin oikeutetusti) yhdistämään monia lisäkustannuksia, joita normaali, toimiva bussiliikenne ei tarvitse. Ei tarvitse raitiovaunukaan, kuten suuressa osassa Helsinkiä näkee. Bussiliikennettä voi kuitenkin sujuvoittaa samoilla keinoilla, jos olisi tahtoa: omat eristetyt kaistat, valoetuudet (toki normalisoituna johonkin järkevään vuoroväliin, jossa voi olla useita vaunuja) sekä riittävän isot pysäkit -- kaikki täysin toteutettavissa olemassaolevaa bussiliikennettä auttamaan. Eikä tarvitse kaivaa isoja kertaeriä taskunpohjalta, vaan kaiken voi toteuttaa pienissä osissa pahimmista pullonkauloista lähtien. Voittaa jatkuvan kädenväännön satojen miljoonien projektista, jos muutaman miljoonan osaprojekteja voi vuoden aikana onnistuneesti toteuttaa. 

Uusi raitioliikenne on otollisimmillaan, kun busseilla ei yksinkertaisesti kyetä tarjoamaan riittävästi liikennettä laadukkaalla runkolinjalla. Näin käy Helsingin ja Espoon Jokeri-linjalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Missä muualla kuin Helsingissä ja Espoossa Jokerin varressa toteutetaan liikennevaloetuuksia? Missä muualla kuin Helsingissä ylipäätään viitsitään perustaa joukkoliikennekaistoja?


Ainakin täällä Tampereella on joukkoliikennekaistat lännestä Pispalan Rajaportilta itään Sammon aukiolle ja linja-autoasemalle saakka, sekä yksittäisiä liikennevalo-ohituskaistoja busseille ainakin Viinikan liittymässä ja Pispalan valtatiellä. Liikennevaloetuuksia on Tampereella varmuudella ainakin Lempääläntiellä, Kalevantiellä-Messukyläntiellä ja jopa keskustassa Kortelahdenkadun ja Satakunnankadun liittymässä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Esim. Kun kadut revitään auki, laitetaan kiskot tismalleen oikeaan korkeuteen, hitsataan kiskot toisiinsa kiinni, vedetään tie taas takasin kiinni. Sitte rakennetaan huoltohallit jne. tämän lisäksi pitää lisätä sähkötolpat ja radalle sähköt. Kaikki pysäkit pitää rakentaa jne. Sitte eipä ne ratikkavaunut mitää ilmasia ole. 
> Esim. ku seurasin täällä stadissa ratikkareitin valmistusta niin varsinkin talvella sen eteneminen on hidasta. Siihen sitte ku lisätään vielä niitten satojen ihmisten palkat sanotaan nyt vaikka 3 vuoden ajalta, kun rataa valmistetaan niin kumma ku se maksaa.


Kommenttisi alkuosasta tulee epäsuorasti ilmi, mistä raitiotien rakentamiskustannukset muodostuvat. Peruskaava rakentamiskustannuksiin on siis suoritteet x materiaalit = rakentamiskustannukset. Sähköistys on toimenpiteenä verrattavissa kaksipuoliseen katuvalaistukseen (pylväiden anturoissa voi olla eroa...), lisäksi tulee ajojohtojen materiaali ja työpanos mikä tarvitaan johdotuksen vetämiseen.

Asvaltin aukirepiminen vaatii pari miestä, kaivinkoneen ja kuorma-auton kuljettajineen. Myöskään pysäkkien rakentamien ei mitään "ihmeellisiä" resurseja vaadi.

Tuohon talvella rakentamisen hitaaseen etenemiseen on pari syytä: Roudassa oleva maa on kovaa -> hidasta kaivaa ja kaupunkialueella kaikennäköiset johto- ja putkisiirrot (joista ei useinkaan ole täsmällisiä karttoja) vievät aikaa. Lisäksi kun katua ei voi yleensä katkaista kokonaan (kuten nyt on Helsingissä Ruoholahdenkadulla tilanne), niin juuri nämä johtojen jne. siirrot vievät aikaa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Missä muualla kuin Helsingissä ylipäätään viitsitään perustaa joukkoliikennekaistoja?


Oulussa on joukkoliikennekatu ja bussikaistoja on muutamalla muullakin kadulla.

----------


## Kaid

> Miltä tälläinen väritys tuntuisi? Olisi ainakin tuttu tamperelaisille .


"Hieman" myöhästyneenä kommenttina mahdollisten (suotavien) Tampereen ratikoiden väritykseen... Nykyisten tamperelaisbussien värityksen kopioimisen sijaan vaunut voisivat kenties tehdä värityksensä puolesta kunniaa kaupungin vanhoille trollikoille. Mikäli taloudelliset tekijät eivät olisi esteenä, voisi Tampereen vaunuille suunnitella oman trollikoiden inspiroiman ulkokuoren. "Perinteitä kunnioittava" raitiovaunu voisi näyttää esimerkiksi tältä.

----------


## hylje

Erittäin hyvä vaihtoehto on myös kokonaan omanlaisensa ulkonäkökonsepti. Ratikka on jo itsessään kovaa luksusta verrattuna busseihin, sitä kelpaa alleviivata. Ratikan tulon pysäkille pitää näyttää ylväältä ja jopa henkeä salpaavalta, sen pitää näkyä ja kuulua katukuvassa omanaan ja parhaimmillaan symboloida edistystä.

----------


## ultrix

> Erittäin hyvä vaihtoehto on myös kokonaan omanlaisensa ulkonäkökonsepti. Ratikka on jo itsessään kovaa luksusta verrattuna busseihin, sitä kelpaa alleviivata. Ratikan tulon pysäkille pitää näyttää ylväältä ja jopa henkeä salpaavalta, sen pitää näkyä ja kuulua katukuvassa omanaan ja parhaimmillaan symboloida edistystä.


Tampereen (ja monen muunkin Pirkanmaan kunnan) vaakunan värit ovat punainen ja kulta. Voisiko tamperelainen raitiovaunu olla saneeraamattoman Sm-junan "liekkikeulavärityksen" kaltainen?

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen (ja monen muunkin Pirkanmaan kunnan) vaakunan värit ovat punainen ja kulta. Voisiko tamperelainen raitiovaunu olla saneeraamattoman Sm-junan "liekkikeulavärityksen" kaltainen?


En näe ratikkakeskustelussa mitään turhempaa kuin värityksestä kinaamisen, jota pidän täysin akkojen touhuna. Ratikan värillä ei todellakaan ole mitään merkitystä.
Aikaisemmin tänne palstalle ei saanut laittaa kuvia, mutta edellisellä sivulla sellainen näytti olevan, joten tässä minun muokkaukseni tuosta Slaveriot:n kuvasta:

----------


## hylje

Markkinointi on vahva asia. Markkinoinnilla tehdään asioista entistäkin haluttavampia: kylmän funktionaalinen ratikka on kiva, mutta mitä jos ratikalla kulkeminen itsessään saadaan elämykseksi suhteellisen pienellä lisärahalla? Minkähän takia autotehtaat mainostavat lähestulkoon naurettavan paljon? 

Helppo vastalause tälläiseen hehkutukseen on se, että ne vaunut kulkevat ihan samalla lailla ja samoilla reiteillä olivat ne muodikkaita tai rumia. Kuitenkin nuoltavan makea kulkuväline on poliittisestikin helpompi levittää jatkossa isommalle alueelle: asukasyhdistykset on helppo vakuuttaa sen hyödyistä elleivät ne jopa vaadi ratikkaa suunnalleen. Mikäli ratikkaa pidetään mahdollisimman vaikeasti erotetttavana busseista, ovat busseihin liittyvät intohimot yhä mukana hyvässä ja huonossa. Miksei siis korvata uudisrakennettavan alueen joukkoliikennesuunnitelmia hyvillä ja toimivilla busseilla?

----------


## Ertsu

> Markkinointi on vahva asia. Markkinoinnilla tehdään asioista entistäkin haluttavampia: kylmän funktionaalinen ratikka on kiva, mutta mitä jos ratikalla kulkeminen itsessään saadaan elämykseksi suhteellisen pienellä lisärahalla? Minkähän takia autotehtaat mainostavat lähestulkoon naurettavan paljon?


Millä konstilla aiot pitää ratikan elämyksellisenä vuodesta toiseen sellaisille, jotka kulkevat sillä päivittäiset työmatkansa ? Ratikka voi olla elämyksellinen vähän aikaa, kuten minulle junakyyti. Jos joutuisin kulkemaan junalla joka päivä, siinä ei olisi enää mitään elämyksellistä. Onneksi meillä on kuitenkin elämyspuistoja sitä kaipaaville. Ratikkaan ei kannata rahaa sijoittaa vain siksi, että kyyti on vähän aikaa elämyksellistä, vaan siksi, että sillä ihmiset voisivat kulkea päivittäiset työmatkansa mahdollisimman nopeasti ja suht mukavasti.

----------


## TEP70

> Ratikkaan ei kannata rahaa sijoittaa vain siksi, että kyyti on vähän aikaa elämyksellistä, vaan siksi, että sillä ihmiset voisivat kulkea päivittäiset työmatkansa mahdollisimman nopeasti ja suht mukavasti.


Jos raitiovaunuja ostetaan, hankintahinnassa ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, että värityksen suunnittelu annetaan ammattilaisen tehtäväksi ja vältetään näin karmeimmat viritykset. Paljon suurempi joukko ihmisiä näkee ne vaunut kaupungilla päivittäin, halusi tai ei.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos raitiovaunuja ostetaan, hankintahinnassa ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, että värityksen suunnittelu annetaan ammattilaisen tehtäväksi ja vältetään näin karmeimmat viritykset. Paljon suurempi joukko ihmisiä näkee ne vaunut kaupungilla päivittäin, halusi tai ei.


En väittänyt, etteikö väritystä voisi antaa ammattilaisten suunniteltavaksi. Se ei silti poista sitä tosiasiaa, etteikö väreistä puhuminen ole akkojen touhua. Naiset kinaavat pihallakin siitä, minkä värinen se ja se sopii siihen ja siihen.
Kerrostalossa akat väittelevät, minkä värisiksi seinät pitää maalata remontin yhteydessä ja minkä värinen ala-aulan matto hankitaan. Oli se ratikoiden väritys minkälainen tahansa, niin se ei koskaan kaikkia miellytä. 

En ole värisokea, mutta kyllä tekniikan, nopeuden ja palvelun pitäisi olla etusijalla.

----------


## risukasa

> En väittänyt, etteikö väritystä voisi antaa ammattilaisten suunniteltavaksi. Se ei silti poista sitä tosiasiaa, etteikö väreistä puhuminen ole akkojen touhua.


Epäonnistunut väritys näkyy kolaritilastoissa. Onnistunut suunnittelu taas nostaa palvelun arvostusta ja näkyvyyttä ja näkyy siis viimekädessä myös kassassa.

----------


## hylje

Subjektiivinen kokemus on merkityksellinen, triviaksi jäävät tekniset hienoudet vaahtoamista. Teknisiä ratkaisuja ei pidä silti unohtaa, kuten ei pidä taidokasta markkinointiakaan.

Kaikki leipääntyy aikanaan. Kaikki ihmiskunnan tuotokset katoavat aikanaan. Miksi siis huolehtia? Paras joukkoliikenne on subjektiivinen kokemus, ei teknisten härveleiden voittokulkua. Helsingin metro on erittäin onnistunut markkinointikonsepti, vaikka teknisesti onkin ontuva (jäykkyys..); siihen ollaan erittäin tyytyväisiä. Samat konstit toimivat myös teknisesti järkevämmissä järjestelmissä. Myös busseissa! Katsokaa vaikka Jokeria. Tuskin se aivan yhtä tukkoinen olisi jos olisi vain tavallinen bussilinja. Tavallinen bussilinja on vain numero, siihen on vaikeampi samaistua ja siitä innostua kuin nimeen, johon jo liittää mukavia asioita: nopeutta, selkeyttä...

Kuitenkin hienosti toteutettu raitiokokemus tuo leipääntyneimmänkin kulkijan ihokarvat pystyyn aina välillä. Tuo mieleen miten hieno tapa tämä on kulkea. Tuo mieleen miksi jätin auton tänään kotiin. Tuo mieleen miksi möin auton pois.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kuitenkin hienosti toteutettu raitiokokemus tuo leipääntyneimmänkin kulkijan ihokarvat pystyyn aina välillä. Tuo mieleen miten hieno tapa tämä on kulkea. Tuo mieleen miksi jätin auton tänään kotiin. Tuo mieleen miksi möin auton pois.


Jos haet elämyksiä ratikkamatkasta, niin vaatimuksesi on eri, kuin sillä, joka kulkee päivittäiset työmatkansa ratikalla. Elämysmatkalla ei matkaan käytetyllä ajalla ole mitään merkitystä. Sensijaan työmatkalleen useimmat valitsevat nopeimman vaihtoehdon, joka on käytännössä sama kuin oma auto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Elämysmatkalla ei matkaan käytetyllä ajalla ole mitään merkitystä. Sensijaan työmatkalleen useimmat valitsevat nopeimman vaihtoehdon, joka on käytännössä sama kuin oma auto.


Ihmiset valitsevat sen kulkutavan, josta heillä on paras mielikuva kulkutavan soveltumisesta matkaansa. Se ei ole pelkkä aika, vaan koettu vaivattomuus. Suomessa tuijotetaan aivan liikaa aikaan, mutta kuitenkin lasketaan koettua aikaa, jossa matkaan liittyvät vaivat muutetaan ajan arvoksi vastaamaan vaivalloisuuden kokemusta (=koettu matka-aika). Voi olla esim. niin, että autolla pääsee jonkin matkan nopeasti, mutta jos pysäköintipaikan etsimiseen kuluu aikaa ja paikka löytyy pitkän kävelymatkan päästä, valinta ei olekaan oma auto.

Tosin koettu matka-aika toimii usein huonon joukkoliikenteen haitaksi. Todellinen matka-aika voi olla jopa lyhyempi kuin auton kanssa, mutta vaihdot, epäluotettavuus ja heikko matkustusmukavuus johtavat auton valintaan.

Syy siihen, että Suomessa usein oma auto on vaivattomin työmatkaankin onkin suurelta osin siinä, että joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on huono tai olematon. Kaavoituksessa ei ole joukkoliikennettä otettu edes huomioon, ja 1970-luvulta lähtien on rakennettu puhdasta Auto-Suomea.

Antero

----------


## Jykke

> ""Perinteitä kunnioittava" raitiovaunu voisi näyttää esimerkiksi tältä.


Todella upea luonnos! 




> En näe ratikkakeskustelussa mitään turhempaa kuin värityksestä kinaamisen, jota pidän täysin akkojen touhuna. Ratikan värillä ei todellakaan ole mitään merkitystä.


 Tähän mennessä väritysestä ei ole kinattu vielä mitään, vaan esitetty kolme eri vaihtoehtoa väritykselle. Busseista tuttu sinivalkoinen, vanha rollikoista tuttu retroväritys (Pakko todeta toisen kerran: upean näköinen  :Wink: ) ja punakeltainen väritys.  

Väritys antaa varsin selkeän kuvan kaupungin julkisesta liikenteestä. Hyvänä esimerkkinä Berliini, Riika ja Zürich, joissa kaupungin kulkupelit (lähijunat pois  lukien) noudattavat tiettyä värikoodia. Itse pidän Tampereen ratikalle parhaana värityksenä tuttua ja turvallista sinivalkoista yhdistelmää, vaikkapa esitetyssä retroratikan muodossa. Kun Tampereen ratikasta ollaan puuhamassa seudullista, niin en pitäisi huonona asiana maalauttaa myös kaikkiin naapurikuntiin päättyviä bussien seutulinjojakaan sinivalkoisiksi. 




> En ole värisokea, mutta kyllä tekniikan, nopeuden ja palvelun pitäisi olla etusijalla.


 Toki, mutta on aika erikoista, etteikö ratikoiden imagosta saisi keskustella. Kuten aikaisemminkin todettiin on kyseisen kulkupelin ulkonäkö varsin tärkeä asia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ihmiset valitsevat sen kulkutavan, josta heillä on paras mielikuva kulkutavan soveltumisesta matkaansa. Se ei ole pelkkä aika, vaan koettu vaivattomuus. Suomessa tuijotetaan aivan liikaa aikaan, mutta kuitenkin lasketaan koettua aikaa, jossa matkaan liittyvät vaivat muutetaan ajan arvoksi vastaamaan vaivalloisuuden kokemusta (=koettu matka-aika). Voi olla esim. niin, että autolla pääsee jonkin matkan nopeasti, mutta jos pysäköintipaikan etsimiseen kuluu aikaa ja paikka löytyy pitkän kävelymatkan päästä, valinta ei olekaan oma auto.


Sitten on olemassa myös ihan kellosta katsottu matka-aika. Silloin, kun olin vielä työelämässä, jouduin kulkemaan bussilla jonkin aikaa. Matka kestää tunnin ja 15 minuuttia. Omalla autolla n. 15 minuuttia. Bussilla joutuu kulkemaan aina keskustan kautta, mutta peltilehmällä voi mennä suorinta reittiä.

Yksi joukkoliikenteen muoto voisi olla suurten työpaikkojen järjestämät joukkokuljetukset, joita vielä -50 luvulla suuret tehtaat järjestivät työntekijöilleen. Tosin silloin sai kuljettaa väkeä kuorma-auton lavalle nostetussa kuljetuskopissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitten on olemassa myös ihan kellosta katsottu matka-aika. Silloin, kun olin vielä työelämässä, jouduin kulkemaan bussilla jonkin aikaa. Matka kestää tunnin ja 15 minuuttia. Omalla autolla n. 15 minuuttia. Bussilla joutuu kulkemaan aina keskustan kautta, mutta peltilehmällä voi mennä suorinta reittiä.


Tällaisessa tapauksessa koettukin matka-aika on reilusti auton eduksi. Kuvaamasi tilannehan on tuttu. Joukkoliikenne toimii vain seutukeskukseen ja liikenne kasvaa kehäyhteyksillä, pelkästään autoiluna. Helsingin seudulla viivyteltiin ensimmäistä kunnollista kehämäistä joukkoliikenneyhteyttä lähes 15 vuotta, perustelemalla mm. sillä, ettei sellaisella linjalla ole matkustajia. Nyt kun bussi on muutaman vuoden kulkenut, vuoroja on saatu lisätä jatkuvasti.




> Yksi joukkoliikenteen muoto voisi olla suurten työpaikkojen järjestämät joukkokuljetukset, joita vielä -50 luvulla suuret tehtaat järjestivät työntekijöilleen. Tosin silloin sai kuljettaa väkeä kuorma-auton lavalle nostetussa kuljetuskopissa.


Kyllä tällaista oli ainakin vielä 1980-luvulla Helsingissäkin, siitä on kokemusta ihan perhepiiristä. Tällaisten tilausajojen hankaluus vain on siinä, että näitä kysytään samaan aikaan, kun kalustotarve ruuhkan vuoksi on suurin. Käytännössä jokaiseen tällaiseen tilausajoon tarvitaan yksi lisäauto, joka on tilausajon aikana poissa avoimesta linjaliikenteestä. Jos aamun ja illan aikana ehditään ajaa 23 tilausajoa samalla autolla, tulevat ne varsin kalliiksi jos lasketaan uuden auton hinnalla. Käytännössä tällaista liikennettä ei kannatakaan ajaa kuin autoilla, jotka eivät linjakäyttöön enää kelpaa. Se vaan ei sitten ehkä ole kovin laadukasta palvelua asiakkaan näkökulmasta.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

Tällainen työpaikkojen kimppakyyti edellyttäisi työnantajan omaa bussia. Pienet, toisiaan lähellä olevat yritykset voisivat omistaa kimpassa yhden bussin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällainen työpaikkojen kimppakyyti edellyttäisi työnantajan omaa bussia. Pienet, toisiaan lähellä olevat yritykset voisivat omistaa kimpassa yhden bussin.


Miksei näinkin, mutta yritysten nykyinen trendi on keskittyä ydinosaamiseensa ja ulkoistaa kaikki muu. Kun siivouskin ostetaan ulkopuoliselta yritykseltä ja työsuhdeautot vuokrataan eikä osteta omia, tuskinpa yritykset muuta edes ajattelisivat kuin ostaa työmatkakuljetukset. Mutta voisihan siinä toki tehdä ostopoolin.

Yksi este tällaiselle nykyään saattaa olla siinä, että joukkoliikenteen lippujärjestelmä tekee tällaisen kannattamattomaksi. Yrityksen tilauskyyti ei voine kierrellä kovin laajasti seutua. Jos yrityskyydin käyttäjä joutuu kuitenkin matkustamaan osan matkasta avoimella joukkoliikenteellä, hänellä on lippu perille asti  jos siis perille vie avoimen joukkoliikenteen linja. Jos ei, silloin on tilanne toinen.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Millä konstilla aiot pitää ratikan elämyksellisenä vuodesta toiseen sellaisille, jotka kulkevat sillä päivittäiset työmatkansa ? Ratikka voi olla elämyksellinen vähän aikaa, kuten minulle junakyyti. Jos joutuisin kulkemaan junalla joka päivä, siinä ei olisi enää mitään elämyksellistä.


Jos sulla olis Corvette ZR-1 tai Ferrari F-40 työsuhdeautona, kauanko luulisit elämyksellisyyden kestävän?

----------


## ultrix

Ja sitten uutisia raitiotierintamalta:

Lentävänniemen keskustan uudistusprojektissa on hahmoteltu uusi linjaus raitiotielle. Arkkitehtitoimiston luonnoksessa (Luonnos 2, kuvat) ratikat tulisivat Lielahdenkadulta Lentävänniemenkadulle, josta samantien kääntyisivät Männistönkujalle ja edelleen tornitalon/kauppakeskuksen ohitettuaan pohjoiseen Halkoniemenkatua Lentävänniemen keskelle Pyhällönpuistoon, jossa olisi raitiolinjan päätepysäkki raittien risteyksen tienoilla. Eli vähän kuin linja 16 ennen vuotta 1991 sillä erotuksella, että kauppojen kohdalta suoraan pohjoiseen.

Tämä ehdotus kuulostaa korviini oikein hyvältä! Korjaisin luonnoksesta ja CAD-rendauksista vain Lielahdenkadun: kukaan ei ole aiemmin ehdottanut kiskoja autotielle, vaan aiemmissa yleisluontoisissa suunnitelmissa on puhuttu Lielahdenkadun eteläpuolesta, jossa aiemmin oli jättimäinen vesiputki. Niemenrannan oyk:n myötä linjaus siirrettiin kulkemaan Niemenrannan kautta ja varattiin raitiotielle väylä Lielahdenkadun ali Nottbeckinraitin ja Lentävänniemen koulun väliin. Arkkareiden ehdotus on selostuksen mukaan syksyltä 2008 ja Niemenrannan oyk-ehdotus tuotiin SUJA:n päätettäväksi joulukuussa 2008, joten eipä ihme, että suunnitelmat ovat epäsynkassa. 

Pyhällönpuiston raitiotie kohtaa todennäköisesti NIMBY-ilmiön, joten paikalliset asukkaat pitää varmistaa ratikan hiljaisuudesta, saastettomuudesta ja ennen kaikkea turvallisuudesta (Sn 30 km/h puistoalueella). Lisäksi havainnekuviin pitää ottaa ruohoradat, jotta kenenkään ei tarvitsisi pelätä ikiaikaisen metsikön yletöntä turmeltumista. Tietääkö joku edustavaa kuvaa metsäraitiotiestä?  :Smile: 

Siltä varalta, että Halkoniemenkadun raitiotie kaatuisi, on kaavakartassa riittävästi tilaa Lielahdenkadun maastokäytävässä raitiotielle. Kauppakeskukselta johtaa jopa alikulku paikkaan, jossa 2004 pikaratikkasuunnitelmien mukaan olisi Lentävänniemen pääteasema. Lopullinen linjaushan ratkaistaan vasta hankesuunnitelmavaiheessa; asemakaava ei kaadu, vaikka ratikan linjausehdotus kaatuisi.

----------


## jawahl

> Tietääkö joku edustavaa kuvaa metsäraitiotiestä?


Nopeasti tsekattuna nämä löytyivät heti:

*Grenoble:*
http://4rail.net/arpics/grenoble_tram1_1920.jpg


Ja sitten foorumisien omia kuvia (lupa mahdolliseen muualla julkaisuun tietysti varmastikin hyvä kysyä): 
*Göteborg:*
http://lauri.1g.fi/kuvat/liikenne/08...9/IMG_8386.jpg (Lauri Räty)

*Freiburg:*
http://kaupunkiliikenne.net/raitioes....html#freiburg (Antero Alku)

*Ratikallahan* on muihin ei-lihasenergialla toimiviin kulkuväineisiin juuri se etu, että ne soveltuvat erinomaisesti puistoihin, metsään ja pihakaduille minne ei kumipyöräliikennettä voida turvallisuus-, esteettisyys- tai ympäristösyistä viedä. Kaiken muun raitioliikenteen hyödyn lisäksi ratikka olisi aivan ylivoimainen siis myös Tampereen Lentsussa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos sulla olis Corvette ZR-1 tai Ferrari F-40 työsuhdeautona, kauanko luulisit elämyksellisyyden kestävän?


Vuoden tai kaksi korkeintaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ja sitten uutisia raitiotierintamalta:
> 
> Lentävänniemen keskustan uudistusprojektissa on hahmoteltu uusi linjaus raitiotielle. Arkkitehtitoimiston luonnoksessa (Luonnos 2, kuvat) ratikat tulisivat Lielahdenkadulta Lentävänniemenkadulle,


Kuva olisi selvempi kuin tuollainen katuluettelo. Karttakuvasta olisi helpompi hahmottaa reittiä kuin luettelosta vähän tähän tapaan:

Tässä ehdotan siis pengersiltaa jostain entisen rantaKesoilin paikkeilta. Joka toinen vuoro kiertäisi lenkin eri suuntaan kuin toinen, joten pääsy liikekeskuksellekin on taattu. Silti lentävänniemeläiset saisivat nopean ratikkayhteyden keskustaan ja takaisin.

----------


## vristo

> En näe ratikkakeskustelussa mitään turhempaa kuin värityksestä kinaamisen, jota pidän täysin akkojen touhuna. Ratikan värillä ei todellakaan ole mitään merkitystä.


Kerrohan niille liikeyrityksille, jotka kuluttavat miljoonia imagonsa rakentamiseen, että heidän touhunsa on täysin "akkojen höpötyksiä". Aloitetaan vaikkapa VR oy:stä ja heidän viimeisimmästä imagonmuutoksestaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kerrohan niille liikeyrityksille, jotka kuluttavat miljoonia imagonsa rakentamiseen, että heidän touhunsa on täysin "akkojen höpötyksiä". Aloitetaan vaikkapa VR oy:stä ja heidän viimeisimmästä imagonmuutoksestaan.


Mikäs minä olen heille siitä kertomaan ? Lapseni joskus kyselevät, minkä värisen auton haluaisin.
Olen selittänyt moneen kertaan, että auton värillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Tottakai julkisen liikenteen puolella saman liikennötsijän bussien tai junien pitäisi olla keskenään saman värisiä, jotta matkustajat osaavat mennä oikeaan bussiin/junaan. Tampereen tulevat (pika)ratikat pitäisi tietysti maalata samalla tavalla kuin bussitkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuva olisi selvempi kuin tuollainen katuluettelo.


Linkkini takaa löytyi kyllä toinen linkki "Luonnos 2", mutta annetaan sitten suora linkki havainnepiirrokseen: http://www.tampere.fi/ytoteto/aka/na...6/luonnos2.pdf ja ilmakuvaan: http://www.tampere.fi/ytoteto/aka/na.../8226kuva6.pdf

----------


## jawahl

> Tampereen (ja monen muunkin Pirkanmaan kunnan) vaakunan värit ovat punainen ja kulta. Voisiko tamperelainen raitiovaunu olla saneeraamattoman Sm-junan "liekkikeulavärityksen" kaltainen?


Kyllä väreillä vaan merkitystä on ihmisten mielikuvissa.
Olen ehdottomasti sitä mieltä, että ratikan on oltava jo huomioarvon vuoksi eri värinen kuin bussien. Se on myös oman värisenään yksi kaupungin vahvoja symboleja ja tunnusmerkkejä.

Tampereella mielestäni toimisi loistavasti "Ferrarin punainen" väri. 
Syyt: Kuten Ultrix mainitsi, Tampereen ja monen muun maakunnan vaakunan pääväri on punainen. 
Lisäksi Tampere on tunnetu punatiilestään, joten punainen ratikka myös symboloisi kaupungin identiteettiä ja historiaa.
Punainen on myös lämmin väri. Kylmään Suomeen se sopii hyvin. 
Punainen väri sopisi siis punatiilestä tehdyn kaupungin kaduille erinomaisesti.

Tässä Freiburgin punanen ratikka:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...urg_Tram_3.jpg

Ja Tässä Stokiksen punainen busa:
http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2...11050.1-lg.jpg

Aika namuja!

----------


## jawahl

> Tietääkö joku edustavaa kuvaa metsäraitiotiestä?


Lisää nurmi-/metsäratakuvia:

Freiburg
http://www.lightrailnow.org/images02...ael-Taylor.jpg

Nottingham
http://www.lightrailnow.org/images/n...2003_s-dee.jpg

----------


## ultrix

Miten olisi tällainen ratikka?

----------


## Ertsu

> Miten olisi tällainen ratikka?


O.K. Myönnetään pois, että olin väärässä siinä, etteikö väreillä ole merkitystä. Siis ei missään nimessä tuollaista. Nykyisten bussien väritys ohjaisi paremmin ihmiset pikaratikkaan.

Olishan se ollut kiva noita pdf-tiedostojakin katsella, mutta mun kone tekee joskus täysjuntturan noita avatessa. Joskus ne avautuvat pienen "ikuisuuden" jälkeen, mutta nyt piti sulkea koko kone.

----------


## hylje

Miten nykyisen aalto-sinisen käyttö sekä busseissa että ratikoissa muka tuo matkustajia pikaratikkaan? Väittäisin kovasti, että saman värityksen käyttö katuvälineestä riippumatta lähinnä alleviivaa statusta joukkoliikenteenä: busseja jo käyttävät ovat suorastaan innoissaan.

Muttakun markkinoinnin kohteena on pääasiallisesti uudet asiakkaat, jotka eivät syystä tai toisesta käytä busseja (epäselvät linjat, epäsiisteys, sivuttaisvoimat, imago..). Toissijaisesti jo olevat asiakkaat, joita tarvitsee pitää tyytyväisenä. Uusia asiakkaita ajatellen bussista hankalasti erottuva kulkuväline on helposti yhtä kuin bussi, vaikka kuinka raiteilla kulkeekin. Ensivaikutelma ratkaisee paljon, ja ensivaikutelmaan ei auta jos pitää katsoa yksityiskohtiin: ensin nähdään värit ja yleinen muoto. Tätä tarkoitan bussien perinnöllä, jolla on hyvät ja huonot puolet: mielestäni nämä huonot puolet ovat painavampia kuin hyvät.

----------


## Ertsu

> Miten nykyisen aalto-sinisen käyttö sekä busseissa että ratikoissa muka tuo matkustajia pikaratikkaan? Väittäisin kovasti, että saman värityksen käyttö katuvälineestä riippumatta lähinnä alleviivaa statusta joukkoliikenteenä: busseja jo käyttävät ovat suorastaan innoissaan.
> 
> Muttakun markkinoinnin kohteena on pääasiallisesti uudet asiakkaat, jotka eivät syystä tai toisesta käytä busseja (epäselvät linjat, epäsiisteys, sivuttaisvoimat, imago..)


Unohdit tai sivuutit kokonaan...Nopeus. Se on se, joka erottaa pikaratikan bussista. Nopeuden aistii keulan muodosta ja raiteista. Väri taas yhdistää pikaratikan nykyisiin busseihin ja siitä asiakas tietää, mihin k.o. kulkuneuvolla pääsee. Tietysti myös linjakilven numero on tärkeä. Monet valitsevat työmatka-ajokikseen oman auton nimenomaan nopeuden tähden, ei niinkään imagosyistä.

----------


## Jykke

> Tässä ehdotan siis pengersiltaa jostain entisen rantaKesoilin paikkeilta. Joka toinen vuoro kiertäisi lenkin eri suuntaan kuin toinen, joten pääsy liikekeskuksellekin on taattu. Silti lentävänniemeläiset saisivat nopean ratikkayhteyden keskustaan ja takaisin.


Tällainen järjestely on mielestäni hyvin sotkevaa ja turhanpäiväistä, koska jollekkin matkustajalle jokin vuoro on aina hidas ja toiselle nopea. Tuolle pengersillalle ei käytännössä ole mitään perusteita. Aiot varmaankin ottaa nopeuden esille. Toki nopeutta saataisiin sillan avulla, mutta silloin ratikka myös sivuaisi monet käyttäjät. Yksi selkeä ratikkalinja, joka on toteutettu pääosin omille kaistoilleen palvelee parhaiten koko Lentävänniemen, Niemen ja Lielahden aluetta.

----------


## Jykke

> Tämä ehdotus kuulostaa korviini oikein hyvältä!


Sama täällä. Havainnekuva näytti myös erittäin hyvältä. 




> Niemenrannan oyk:n myötä linjaus siirrettiin kulkemaan Niemenrannan kautta ja varattiin raitiotielle väylä Lielahdenkadun ali Nottbeckinraitin ja Lentävänniemen koulun väliin.


Niemenrannan uuden asuinalueen halkihan on suunniteltu uusi joukkoliikenteelle tarkoitettu katuosuus. Tässä malliesimerkki miten kyseinen "katu" pitäisi suunnitella.

----------


## hylje

Hyvin hoidetuilla busseilla ja ratikoilla ei juuri nopeuseroja synny. Ratikkaan mahtuu bussia enemmän porukkaa ja se on helpompi tehdä liikkumaan luotettavasti. Jos nopeus on todella tärkeää, päästään autokaupunkiin ja laajemmilti auto-Suomeen. Sääli että etäisyydet kasvavat samalla, mutta sillähän ei ole väliä. 

Joukkoliikenteen iso juttu on se kapasiteetti, joka mahdollistaa pitemmällä aikatähtäimellä etäisyyksien pudottamisen, jolloin saavutetulla nopeudella ei ole väliä: paikat A (esim. koti) ja B (esim. työpaikka tai kauppa) ovat lähestyneet toisiaan niin, että hidastunut matkanteko nollaantuu. Kehitys on tähän mennessä ollut päinvastaista, osin koska joukkoliikennettä ei viitsitä kehittää eikä yhteiskuntaa rakentaa joukkoliikennettä varten. Henkilöautot puolestaan vaativat reilusti tilaa ja käyttövastus lyhyellä ja pitkällä matkalla ovat likimain samoja -- etäisyyksiä voidaan ja kustannussyistä pitää nostaa. Samalla joukkoliikenne lähtökohtaisesti hitaampana muuttuu entistäkin vaivalloisemmaksi.

Ratikka kannattaa rakentaa, jos sen kapasiteetille voi löytää käyttöä. Ratikat ovat isoja ja multippelilla voi kapasiteettia kasvattaa entisestään ilman, että kustannukset kasvavat kapasiteetin suhteessa. Matkanteko voi hidastua, kuten ilmeisesti raide-Jokerissa tapahtuu, mutta kapasiteetti ja samalla taloudellisuus kasvaa. Ajan kuluessa tarjottu kapasiteetti mahdollistaa tiivistyvän kaupungin, jolloin matkat lyhenevät ja menetettyä aikaa otetaan siten takaisin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tällainen järjestely on mielestäni hyvin sotkevaa ja turhanpäiväistä, koska jollekkin matkustajalle jokin vuoro on aina hidas ja toiselle nopea. Tuolle pengersillalle ei käytännössä ole mitään perusteita. Aiot varmaankin ottaa nopeuden esille. Toki nopeutta saataisiin sillan avulla, mutta silloin ratikka myös sivuaisi monet käyttäjät. Yksi selkeä ratikkalinja, joka on toteutettu pääosin omille kaistoilleen palvelee parhaiten koko Lentävänniemen, Niemen ja Lielahden aluetta.


Selitin, että joka toinen vuoro ajaisi eri päin tuo silmukan, niin se palvelisi kaikkia alueita yhtä hyvin. Mikä siinä muka niin sotkevaa on ?
 Eihän kaikkea tarvitse lukea eikä luettua ymmärtää. Pengersillan peruste on juuri se, että sen avulla nopeus Lentsun ja keskustan välillä nopeus paranee. Se kilpailisi oikeasti henkilöauton kanssa nopeudessa, jos h-autoja ei sillalle päästettäisi.

----------


## Kaid

> Miten olisi tällainen ratikka?


Muokkaus ei sinällään ole huono (joskin henkilökohtaisesti jättäisin "liekit" pois vaunun kaulasta), mutta vanha VR:n väritys ei välttämättä ole se uusi ja raikas väritys, jollaisen pikaraitiotie tarvitsisi. Henkilökohtaisesti väriyhdistelmä tuoainakin minulle mieleen erään entisen työkaluistaan tunnetun suurvallan - työläiskaupungille tämä ei sinällään välttämättä ole sopimatonta,  :Wink:  mutta imagonrakentamisen kannalta assosiaatio ei ole kaikkein onnistunein. Jos punakeltaista väriyhdistelmää halutaan käyttää, voisi olla parempi tehdä keltaisesta hallitseva väri samaan tyyliin kuin Baselin BLT:n vaunuissa: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...riestrasse.jpg. Näin väritys ei ole niin "raskas" ja vaunun yleisilme on modernimpi. Joskin keltainen pääasiallisena väri voi muistuttaa liikaa Tampereen nemesiksen Turun vanhoja raitsikoita...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> [...]vanha VR:n väritys ei välttämättä ole se uusi ja raikas väritys, jollaisen pikaraitiotie tarvitsisi. [...] Jos punakeltaista väriyhdistelmää halutaan käyttää, voisi olla parempi tehdä keltaisesta hallitseva väri samaan tyyliin kuin Baselin BLT:n vaunuissa [...] Näin väritys ei ole niin "raskas" ja vaunun yleisilme on modernimpi. Joskin keltainen pääasiallisena väri voi muistuttaa liikaa Tampereen nemesiksen Turun vanhoja raitsikoita...


Minusta Pariisissa käytössä oleva vaalenvihreä korosteväri yhdistettynä vaaleaan pohjaan on melko onnistunut. Se on samaan aikaan siron kevyt, moderni ja henkii nykyään trendikästä ympäristöaatetta.

Värillä on väliä imagon ja markkinoinnin kannalta. Missään nimessä ei kannata turvautua vanhaan siniseen kuosiin eikä myöskään mihinkään VR:n punaiseen.

Miksi muuten perinteitä pitäisi korostaa yli kaiken värivalinnoissa? Ei Pariisissa kuten missään muuallakaan ole vuosikymmenestä toiseen käytetty samaa väriä. RATP:n metrojunissa oli sininen maalaus ennen nykyistä vihersävyistä eli muualla uskalletaan suunnitella ajan henkeen sopivaa modernia designia. Miksei siis meilläkin. Varsinkin ratikoissa suunnittelijat ovat päässeet suorastaan valloilleen. Kuvien perusteella kenties kukertavimmat julkisivut lienevät Montpellierissä, jonka yhdellä linjalla on melkein Marimekkoa muistuttava kuosi.  :Very Happy: 

Pahoittelen etten ehdi nyt kiireessä linkata tähän asianmukaisia kuvia...

----------


## killerpop

> Hyvin hoidetuilla busseilla ja ratikoilla ei juuri nopeuseroja synny. Ratikkaan mahtuu bussia enemmän porukkaa ja se on helpompi tehdä liikkumaan luotettavasti.


Tässäpä on jälleen yksi ongelmakohta. Bussiverkosto Lielahti-Keskusta -välillä on käytännössä jo niin nopea kuin voi olla, että pari minuuttia voitaisiin nipistää reittejä suoristamalla ja samalla kävelymatkoja pidentämällä.

Kesän aikataulukirja on hyvin murheellista luettavaa katsottaessa vahvan runkolinjan 16 aikataulua, jota (hidas-/pika)raitiotiellä kovin korvattaisiin. Vuoroväli on kesälauantaisinkin saatu pudotettua 30 minuuttiin ja kunhan vaan keksitään raitiovaunun suurempi kapasiteetti, riittää varmasti Lielahteen kerran tunnissa ajeleva ratikka viikonloppuisin. 

Sitähän me haluamme  :Mad:

----------


## ultrix

> Kesän aikataulukirja on hyvin murheellista luettavaa katsottaessa vahvan runkolinjan 16 aikataulua, jota (hidas-/pika)raitiotiellä kovin korvattaisiin. Vuoroväli on kesälauantaisinkin saatu pudotettua 30 minuuttiin ja kunhan vaan keksitään raitiovaunun suurempi kapasiteetti, riittää varmasti Lielahteen kerran tunnissa ajeleva ratikka viikonloppuisin. 
> 
> Sitähän me haluamme


En usko, että aivan päivänselvän, metromaisen raiderunkoliikenteen sallittaisiin kulkea harvemmin kuin 20 minuutin välein edes kesäsunnuntai-aamuisin. Raitiotien säännöllisyydestä ja runkomaisuudesta pitää repiä kaikki ilo irti, ei mitään järkeä makuuttaa kiskoja tyhjillään, vaikka liikennöinti kamreerin mielestä olisikin tappiollista kyseisenä ajankohtana.

----------


## hylje

> Tässäpä on jälleen yksi ongelmakohta. Bussiverkosto Lielahti-Keskusta -välillä on käytännössä jo niin nopea kuin voi olla, että pari minuuttia voitaisiin nipistää reittejä suoristamalla ja samalla kävelymatkoja pidentämällä.
> 
> Kesän aikataulukirja on hyvin murheellista luettavaa katsottaessa vahvan runkolinjan 16 aikataulua, jota (hidas-/pika)raitiotiellä kovin korvattaisiin. Vuoroväli on kesälauantaisinkin saatu pudotettua 30 minuuttiin ja kunhan vaan keksitään raitiovaunun suurempi kapasiteetti, riittää varmasti Lielahteen kerran tunnissa ajeleva ratikka viikonloppuisin. 
> 
> Sitähän me haluamme


Näinhän se menee, jos ei ole halua täyttää sitä kapasiteettia. Ratikkaa on turha tuoda, jos ei samalla voida luvata voimakasta kaupungin tiivistämistä sen varteen, jotta uusi kapasiteetti ei jää käyttämättömäksi. Sellaista tiivistämistä, joka ei yksinkertaisesti toimi jos autolla pitää päästä: esim. parkkipaikat ja joutomaat taloiksi, kadut kapeammiksi, talot korkeammiksi... (Puistoja saa ja pitää olla.) Senhän takia ratikka rakennetaan. 

Munaa ja kanaa tässäkin on nähtävissä, mutta molemmin päin homma toimii: Ratikka ensin, jotta on jotain jonka päälle tiivistää; Tiivistys ensin, joka tukehduttaa runkobussit ja näin pakottaa ratikan rakentamisen.

Raidekerroimella on osansa, mutta jäitä hattuun: ratikka ei ole vain nätimpi bussi, vaan liikenteessä järeämpi työkalu järeämpiin tarkoituksiin. Heikosti täyttyvä bussilinjahan ei ratikkana tukehdu.

Ratikkaa seudulle halajavat: ratikka on vääjäämätön, jos kaupunkia jatkuvasti tiivistää. Ratikka jää joko hamaan tulevaisuuteen tai viimeiseksi laatuaan, jos kaupunkirakenteeseen ei kosketa. Bussiratkaisuja on helppo kannattaa, jos niiden sivussa luodaan pohjaa raiteille. Ylikuormittunut bussilinja on ratikkafanin toiseksi paras ystävä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Hyvin hoidetuilla busseilla ja ratikoilla ei juuri nopeuseroja synny. Ratikkaan mahtuu bussia enemmän porukkaa ja se on helpompi tehdä liikkumaan luotettavasti. Jos nopeus on todella tärkeää, päästään autokaupunkiin ja laajemmilti auto-Suomeen. Sääli että etäisyydet kasvavat samalla, mutta sillähän ei ole väliä.


Jos bussien ja ratikan välille ei synny nopeuseroja, on koko ratikka täysin turha hankinta. Annetaan siis vain bussien körötellä ja suositaan yksityisautoilua.




> Joukkoliikenteen iso juttu on se kapasiteetti, joka mahdollistaa pitemmällä aikatähtäimellä etäisyyksien pudottamisen, jolloin saavutetulla nopeudella ei ole väliä:


Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetista ei ole käyttäjälle (matkustajalle) mitään hyötyä. Siksi nopeuteen ja mukavuuteen pitäisi panostaa. Ensisijaisesti nopeuteen, joka ei synny ajonopeudesta, vaan suorasta reitistä.

----------


## kouvo

> Näinhän se menee, jos ei ole halua täyttää sitä kapasiteettia. Ratikkaa on turha tuoda, jos ei samalla voida luvata voimakasta kaupungin tiivistämistä sen varteen, jotta uusi kapasiteetti ei jää käyttämättömäksi.


Niemenrannan rakentamisen jälkeen alkaa Lielahden alue olla aikalailla siinä, eikä mitään mittavia täydennysrakennuskohteita ole sillä suunnalla jäljellä. Mahtaakohan muutaman tuhannen asukkaan kasvu vielä perustella kovinkaan hyvin ratikkaa alueelle, joka tällä hetkellä hoidetaan varsin hyvin muutamalla bussilinjalla? Siivikkalan (Ylöjärven puolella) voimakas kasvu tulevaisuudessa olisi oikeastaan ainoa perustelu vetää ratikkakiskot Lietsun suuntaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetista ei ole käyttäjälle (matkustajalle) mitään hyötyä. Siksi nopeuteen ja mukavuuteen pitäisi panostaa. Ensisijaisesti nopeuteen, joka ei synny ajonopeudesta, vaan suorasta reitistä.


Kyllä minulle ainakin joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetilla on merkitystä. Ei ole joukkoliikenteestä paljon iloa, jos bussi jättää täytenä pysäkille. Se pidentää matka-aikaakin ja heikentää aika lailla matkustusmukavuutta.

Lisäksi pitää ymmärtää se, että kyse ei ole pelkästään kapasiteettitarpeesta esikaupunkipäässä. Liikenteen on mahduttava myös sinne, minne se on menossa. Tampereen ratikka on lähtenyt liikkeelle keskustan kapean kannaksen kapasiteettipulasta.

Helsingissäkin joukkoliikenteen osuus keskustaan suuntautuvasta liikenteestä perustuu siihen, ettei autouilulle ole kapasiteettia keskustassa. Kaikkialla lähiöissä on yllin kyllin tilaa autoilla, mutta ei voi lähteä liikkeelle omalla autolla ja saapua perille ratikalla, jos sitä ratikkaa ei tehdä siksi, että lähiössä ei ole tarpeeksi asukkaita.

Antero

----------


## jawahl

Nopeus on vain yksi tekijä ratikan eduista. On tärkeämpiäkin syitä, kuten järkevän ja taloudellisen kaupunkimallin mahdollistaminen, joukkoliikenteen vetovoiman kasvattaminen, energia- ja ympäristöpolitiikka jne.

Lentävänniemi on vain yksi pieni (pääte)osa ratikan reitistä. Ei ratikkaa rakennetta pelkän tämän hetkisen Lentsun asukasmäärän perusteella, vaan koko reitin määrän mukaan (Hervanta - Hallila / Lukonmäki - Turtola / Muotiala - Vuohenoja - Kaleva - Tammela - Keskusta - Pyynikki / Amuri / Särkänniemi - Pispala - Niemenranta - Lielahti - Lentävänniemi). 

Suunnitellun ja edellä kuvatun reitin akselilla 50...500 m. pysäkkieteäisyydellä asuu ja työskentelee päivittäin ihmisiä reilusti yli ratikan kannattavuusrajan. Tämän perusteella on myös täysin varmaa, että ratikan liikennöintiväli ei ole "kerran tunnissa", vaan ajankohdasta ja päivästä riippuen luokkaa 8...20 min.

Samaisen reitin varrella asutus ja työpaikat tulevat entisestään lisääntymään, kuten jo nyt tiedämme (mm. Hervannassa, Kalevassa, Tammelassa, Keskustassa, Onkiniemessä, Niemenrannassa, Lentävänniemessä jne.). Ei siis todellakaan ole pelkoa siitä, että nämä valta-alueet katoaisivat tai kutistuisivat johonkin ratikan kiskojen ympäriltä. Päinvasoin, ratikalla pystytään parhaiten vastaamaan tulevaan kasvuun.

----------


## kouvo

> Lentävänniemi on vain yksi pieni (pääte)osa ratikan reitistä. Ei ratikkaa rakennetta pelkän tämän hetkisen Lentsun asukasmäärän perusteella, vaan koko reitin määrän mukaan (Hervanta - Hallila / Lukonmäki - Turtola / Muotiala - Vuohenoja - Kaleva - Tammela - Keskusta - Pyynikki / Amuri / Särkänniemi - Pispala - Niemenranta - Lielahti - Lentävänniemi).


Ongelmanahan tässä on vain se, että reitin päätteet eivät ole tasapainossa keskenään. Lännen suuntaan mentäessä ratikalla posotetaan kaukana asutuksesta ja työpaikoista rautatien ja "moottoritien" liikennekäytävässä ja lopulta päädytään kuitenkin suhteellisen pieneen lähiöön. Hervannan suuntaan mentäessä taas kuljetaan tiiviin kantakaupungin rakenteessa ja reitti päättyy yhteen maan suurimmista lähiöistä.

Vaikka ratikka Hervantaan on varmasti ihan perusteltu investointi, niin Lentsun suunnassa asia ei varmasti ole yhtä itsestäänselvä. Etenkin kun huomioidaan, että koko Lielahden suuralue? on kuitenkin niin laaja, että sitä ei yhdellä ratikkalinjalla palvella, vaan lisäksi vaaditaan bussiliikennettä (joko suoraa tai liityntää).

----------


## ultrix

> Ongelmanahan tässä on vain se, että reitin päätteet eivät ole tasapainossa keskenään. Lännen suuntaan mentäessä ratikalla posotetaan kaukana asutuksesta ja työpaikoista rautatien ja "moottoritien" liikennekäytävässä ja lopulta päädytään kuitenkin suhteellisen pieneen lähiöön. 
> 
> Vaikka ratikka Hervantaan on varmasti ihan perusteltu investointi, niin Lentsun suunnassa asia ei varmasti ole yhtä itsestäänselvä. Etenkin kun huomioidaan, että koko Lielahden suuralue? on kuitenkin niin laaja, että sitä ei yhdellä ratikkalinjalla palvella, vaan lisäksi vaaditaan bussiliikennettä (joko suoraa tai liityntää).


Näin nykyään, mutta tulevaisuudessa maastokäytävässä on Santalahden erittäin tiivis kerrostaloalue ja täydentävänä Ylä-Pispalan erittäin tiivis pientaloalue. Lielahti on yksi Tampereen kasvavista aluekeskuksista (pt-kauppa, kodin erikoiskauppa: tekniikka, sisustus, rakentaminen), joten linja palvelisi sekä paikallista että koko kaupungin asiointiliikennettä. 

Aluekeskuksen itäpuolelle nousee tosiaan Niemenrannan joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuva kaupunginosa ja Lentävänniemeä tosiaan ollaan tiivistämässä 68-kerroksisilla taloilla ihan paikalliskeskukseen, johon tullee höysteeksi myös 12-kerroksinen torni. Ja jo valmiiksi Lielahdenkadun pohjoispuolella on kohtalaisen hyvin asutusta ja pari peruskoulua. 

Ratikalle löytyy siis Lentävänniemen päässä paikallistakin käyttöä, kun ihmiset matkustavat Lentävänniemestä Lielahteen kouluun ja kaupoille, osa ehkä töihinkin. Niemi, Pohtola ja Ryydynpohja voidaan palvella harvemmin (20 min välein) kulkevilla bussilinjoilla, Lentsun ja Lielahdenkadun varren poka imetään ratikkaan.

Uskon, että linjastojärjestelyissä tullaan päätymään siihen, että keskustan ja Hervannan välillä on 5 minuutin vuoroväli, Lentävänniemi-keskusta ja Hervanta-Vuores-välillä ajetaan 10 minuutin välein. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaisi esimerkiksi ratikkalinjastoa, jossa on kaksi 10 min vuorovälin linjaa: A Pyynikintori-Vuores ja B Lentävänniemi-Hervanta.


EDIT: vielä uusi luonnos pikaraitiovaunusta liitteenä, onko yhtään parempi?

----------


## kouvo

> Näin nykyään, mutta tulevaisuudessa maastokäytävässä on Santalahden erittäin tiivis kerrostaloalue ja täydentävänä Ylä-Pispalan erittäin tiivis pientaloalue. Lielahti on yksi Tampereen kasvavista aluekeskuksista (pt-kauppa, kodin erikoiskauppa: tekniikka, sisustus, rakentaminen), joten linja palvelisi sekä paikallista että koko kaupungin asiointiliikennettä.


Santalahteen taitaa tulla 1000-2000 asukasta ja Pispalan puolelta uskoisin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien vaeltavan jatkossakin valtatien varteen, jossa vuoroväli on muutamia minuutteja. Lielahden kauppa taas perustuu aika vahvasti tuotteisiin, joita ei ratikalla kotiin raahata.




> Aluekeskuksen itäpuolelle nousee tosiaan Niemenrannan joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuva kaupunginosa ja Lentävänniemeä tosiaan ollaan tiivistämässä 68-kerroksisilla taloilla ihan paikalliskeskukseen, johon tullee höysteeksi myös 12-kerroksinen torni. Ja jo valmiiksi Lielahdenkadun pohjoispuolella on kohtalaisen hyvin asutusta ja pari peruskoulua.


Niemenrannan lisäksi ei siis merkittävää täydennysrakentamista.




> Ratikalle löytyy siis Lentävänniemen päässä paikallistakin käyttöä, kun ihmiset matkustavat Lentävänniemestä Lielahteen kouluun ja kaupoille, osa ehkä töihinkin. Niemi, Pohtola ja Ryydynpohja voidaan palvella harvemmin (20 min välein) kulkevilla bussilinjoilla, Lentsun ja Lielahdenkadun varren poka imetään ratikkaan.


Onko ratikalle siis ylipäätään sillä suunnalla käyttöä? Vai johtaako tämä siihen että suorat bussit katkaistaan ja ihmiset ohjataan mainitsemistasi kaupunginosista liitynnällä ratikan kyytiin? Jos näin tapahtuu, niin mielestäni joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso laskee huomattavasti suurelta osaa porukkaa.

----------


## Jykke

> Selitin, että joka toinen vuoro ajaisi eri päin tuo silmukan, niin se palvelisi kaikkia alueita yhtä hyvin. Mikä siinä muka niin sotkevaa on ?


 Nimenomaan. Joka toinen kiertää "loopin" myötä ja toinen vastapäivään. Itse suosin yksinkertaisia nauhamaisia linjoja, joita käyttäessä ei tarvitse miettiä, että pääsenkö tällä vuorolla suoraan kotiin, vai tarvitseeko minun kiertää Lielahden/Lentävänniemen kautta vai ei. Mieluummin suoraan koko alueen halki. Lentävänniemen päässä ei sellaista lähiötä vielä (eikä ratikankaan jälkeen) löydy, että oma pikaraide järven poikki olisi järkevää rakentaa. Lisäksi tuollaisessa "loopissa" pitäisi osata valita aina oikealla puolella oleva pysäkki, tai ratikan huomatessaan vaihtaa kiiren vilkkaa puolta, että säästyisi lisäodottelulta.  




> Eihän kaikkea tarvitse lukea eikä luettua ymmärtää. Pengersillan peruste on juuri se, että sen avulla nopeus Lentsun ja keskustan välillä nopeus paranee. Se kilpailisi oikeasti henkilöauton kanssa nopeudessa, jos h-autoja ei sillalle päästettäisi.


Kulkiessaan rautatien vieressä ratikka kilpailee myös aivan yhtä lailla henkilöautoja vastaan. Kuten myös aina kulkiessaan omalla kaistallaan, jolle on annettu riittävät valoetuudet. Tällainen oma rataosa olisi mahdollinen halutessa aina Lentsusta Amuriin saakka ja jos Hämppi tajuttaisiin muuttaa joukkoliikennekaduksi, niin hyvällä lykyllä, jopa Hervantaan saakka.

----------


## Jykke

> Onko ratikalle siis ylipäätään sillä suunnalla käyttöä?


 Lentävässäniemessä linjalla 16 ruuhka-aikaan matkustaneena sanoisin kyllä.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos bussien ja ratikan välille ei synny nopeuseroja, on koko ratikka täysin turha hankinta. Annetaan siis vain bussien körötellä ja suositaan yksityisautoilua.


Unohdat nyt että ratikalla on se kuuluisa suurempi kapasiteetti, sekä tiheillä vuoroväleillä halvemmat ajokustannukset. Kiskot mahdollistavat myös linjan vetämisen käytännössä vaikka mistä. Lisäksi tulee muistaa radan varrella tapahtuvat arvon nousut ja matkustusmukavuus, unohtamatta ympäristöystävällisyyttä. 





> Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetista ei ole käyttäjälle (matkustajalle) mitään hyötyä. Siksi nopeuteen ja mukavuuteen pitäisi panostaa. Ensisijaisesti nopeuteen, joka ei synny ajonopeudesta, vaan suorasta reitistä.


Tuollaisilla suorilla ratapätkillä, tosiaan on sellainen vaikutus, että kapsitettiia ei juurikaan tarvita, kun ei ole matkustajiakaan, jotka nousisivat radan varrelta kyytiin. Voisi nääs nopeus kärsiä.  :Laughing: 

Nopeita osuuksia toki tarvitaan. Esim. tältä ensimmäiseltä linjaltahan sellaiset löytyvät Lielahti-Amuri ja Hakametsä - Hervanta väliltä, joilla ratikoilla on pysäkkejä harvemmassa ja nopeus kohdallaan. Mutta keskustassa ja lähiöissä, joita nimenomaan kuuluu palvella on pysäkkitiheys suurempi, jolloin suurempia nopeuksia ei pääse hyödyntämään. Joka paikassa toki täytyy pyrkiä takaamaan ratikalle esteetön kulku (turhat pysähdykset pois), jolloin matka sujuu jouhevammin ja jopa nopeammin.

----------


## killerpop

> Nopeus on vain yksi tekijä ratikan eduista. On tärkeämpiäkin syitä, kuten järkevän ja taloudellisen kaupunkimallin mahdollistaminen, joukkoliikenteen vetovoiman kasvattaminen, energia- ja ympäristöpolitiikka jne.


Mikä nopeus? Kadullehan tämä mato oltiin tunkemassa. Ja niin kauan kun katuverkolla saa toikkaroida jalankulkijat ja muut arvaamattomat tekijät, on päivänselvää, että ratikka ei ole nopea. Vai kuvitteleeko joku, että spora pystyy Hämeenkadulla kulkemaan esim 80km/h ?

Oikeasti, jos muuan Lentävänniemestä halutaan nopea yhteys keskustaan, se tosiaan kulkee niitä reittejä, joita Ertsu on piirrellyt, eli poikki tuon Näsijärven. Mutta niin kauan kun pyritään palveleen alueiden asukkaita ja koitetaan saada linjalle kannattavuutta, pitää kulkea käytännössä samoilla reiteillä bussin kanssa. Ja tässä ratikka ei ole sen nopeampi.



> Lentävänniemi on vain yksi pieni (pääte)osa ratikan reitistä. Ei ratikkaa rakennetta pelkän tämän hetkisen Lentsun asukasmäärän perusteella, vaan koko reitin määrän mukaan (Hervanta - Hallila / Lukonmäki - Turtola / Muotiala - Vuohenoja - Kaleva - Tammela - Keskusta - Pyynikki / Amuri / Särkänniemi - Pispala - Niemenranta - Lielahti - Lentävänniemi).


Mistähän tämä koko idea ratikan ohjaamisesta Niemen/Lentävänniemen/Lielahden alueelle on tullut? Se on loppujenlopuksi aika teennäinen pääte, ikään kuin pitäisi saada vielä joku tarpeeton pisto reitille, kunnes tulee vesi vastaan?

Vaikkakin Lielahden teollisuusaluetta on kaavoitettu useiden tuhansien uusien asukkaiden tarpeisiin, kuten myös Siivikkalaa, on pakko sanoa paikallisena, että nykyisellä asukasmäärällä ollaan valitettavan kaukana niistä määristä, joita edes lähes kannattava raideliikenne tarvitsisi. Lentävänniemi on elänyt viimeiset kolmekymmentä vuotta lähinnä horroksessa, jonka suurin matkustajamäärä on varmati kirjattu edesmenneelle linjalle 29. Sinänsä kiva kuulla Lentävänniemen ostarin kaavaehdotuksesta, mutta sekin tapahtuu ainakin 10 vuotta liian myöhään.

Liekö raideryhmälle sitten hankala tunnustaa tosiasioita ja raide on saatava pahimpaankin perämetsään ilman mitään kannattavuusajattelua ja vastuuta suunnitellusta, kun Lentävänniemeen asti ollaan kovasti upottamassa kiskoja. Jos massoja ajatellaan, on ainoa oikea suunta Kosken itäpuolinen Tampere ja kääntää kannattaa Pyynikintorilla.

----------


## Eppu

Minä olen oikeastaan alusta asti liputtanut pikaratikan suhteen sitä ensimmäistä suunnitelmaa, jossa kiskot tekisivät sen Hervannan - Vuoreksen lenkin. Tällainen ympyrälinja voisi kannattaakin, länsipuolella ratikalla ei oikein ole mitään tekoa. Lähijuna voisi olla jonkinlainen vaihtoehto sinne suunnalle, mutta sekin vain rinnakkaisena kulkuneuvona ja korkeintaan puolen tunnin vuorovälillä Nokia / Ylöjärvi -suunnalle.

Jos Vuorekseen on tulossa n. 13000 asukasta, on se ratikan kannattavuuden suhteen jo ihan kohtuullisen hyvä, etenkin kun vieressä on Hervanta. Lentävänniemen suunnalla asukasmäärä ei Niemenrannan rakentamisen jälkeenkään yllä lähellekään näitä lukemia, joten tiheästi liikennöity kumipyöräliikenne on sille suunnalle sekä nopein, kannattavin että edullisin vaihtoehto.

----------


## GT8N

> Selitin, että joka toinen vuoro ajaisi eri päin tuo silmukan, niin se palvelisi kaikkia alueita yhtä hyvin. Mikä siinä muka niin sotkevaa on ?
>  Eihän kaikkea tarvitse lukea eikä luettua ymmärtää. Pengersillan peruste on juuri se, että sen avulla nopeus Lentsun ja keskustan välillä nopeus paranee. Se kilpailisi oikeasti henkilöauton kanssa nopeudessa, jos h-autoja ei sillalle päästettäisi.


Silmukkaratkaisun muiden puutteiden seasta korostuisivat vuorovälit. Jos vaunut ajavat kymmenen minuutin välein, silmukassa ne ajavat suuntaansa 20 minuutin välein. Ongelma on vain se, että silmukassa välit ovat samat vain keskipisteessä, jos ollaan toisessa kohtaa, välit voivat olla 5, 15, 5, 15 tai sitten jossain 20, 0, 20, 0...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Unohdat nyt että ratikalla on se kuuluisa suurempi kapasiteetti, sekä tiheillä vuoroväleillä halvemmat ajokustannukset. Kiskot mahdollistavat myös linjan vetämisen käytännössä vaikka mistä.


Vau! Tuollainen myös Lasipalatsin edustalle, Turun kauppatorille tai Tampereen rautatieaseman eteen!

----------


## Ertsu

> EDIT: vielä uusi luonnos pikaraitiovaunusta liitteenä, onko yhtään parempi?


Ei. Ensinnäkin telien pitäisi olla nivelen kohdalla siten, että sen akselit ovat eri vaunujen alla. Toiseksi tuollainen telitön vaunu laahaa maata. Kolmanneksi vaunujen tulisi olla pidempiä.

Mitä siihen palveluun tulee, niin jos ihmisten pitäisi tulla ratikan kyytiin jollain liityntäbussilla, niin kyllä se oma auto siitä omalta parkkipaikalta starttaa. Henkilöauton kustannukset perustuvat suurimmalta osaltaan auton omistamiseen, joten kilometrit eivät enää maksa paljoakaan.
Suurimmalla osalla perheitä se auto on ja useimmissa kaksi, joten ainoa keino ihmisten houkuttelemiseksi ratikkaan on nopeus. Tällä palstalla monet katsovat, että ratikan argumenteiksi riittävät väri, ulkonäkö ja kyydissä olemisen mukavuus. Jos noin on, niin ihmisillä tulee olemaan aikaa käydä ratikka-ajelulla vain viikonloppuisin tai muina vapaapäivinä.

Annetaan ratikan lipua hitaan arvokkaasti bulevardia ja katsellaan sitä jossain katukahvilassa istuskellen tai kyydistä mukavasti nautiskellen...Ai, mutta nyt onkin jo kiire töihin iltavuoroon, mihinkäs ne auton avaimet laitoinkaan. Noinhan se suunnilleen menee.

----------


## jawahl

Santalahteen on uutta asutusta tulossa, kenties tuo 1.500...2.500 asukasta. Huomioitava kuitenkin lisäksi on, että myös Pispalan joutomaana oleva pohjoisrinne Amurin päässä (aivan huippupaikka muuten) tullaan kaavoittamaan. 

Niemenranta on uusi oma kaupunginosansa, johon tulee reilusti kerrostaloasutusta. Lentävänniemi täydentyy merkittävästi (suunnitelmat siis nähtävillä Frenckellissä). Lielahden kauppa-alue täydentyy.

On hyvin mahdollista (ja olisi muuten viisastakin), että ratikka haarautuu Niemenrannassa kahteen suuntaan: Lentsuun ja toisaalta Lielahti/Pohtola/Ylöjärvi suuntaan. Näin yhdysliikenteen tarve poistuu kokonaan tai ainakin vähenee minimiin ja samalla kaikkien luoteisten kaupunginosien joukkoliikenteen laatu/tarjonta paranee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei. Ensinnäkin telien pitäisi olla nivelen kohdalla siten, että sen akselit ovat eri vaunujen alla. Toiseksi tuollainen telitön vaunu laahaa maata. Kolmanneksi vaunujen tulisi olla pidempiä.


Ultrixin vaunun rakenne on täsmälleen sama kuin Hesan Variotramilla ja sadoilla muilla maailman matalvaunuilla: moninivelvaunu, jossa joka toinen osa on pelkästään nivelien varassa.




> Mitä siihen palveluun tulee, niin jos ihmisten pitäisi tulla ratikan kyytiin jollain liityntäbussilla, niin kyllä se oma auto siitä omalta parkkipaikalta starttaa.


Vaan mitäs sitten, kun siellä minne pitäisi päästä ei ole parkkipaikkaa tai liikenne ei kulje, kun kaikki jonottavat parkkilaitoksiin toivoen edellisten lähtevän pois. Tästä syystä maailmassa on paljon rikkaita kaupunkeja, joissa ei viitsitä edes ostaa autoa, kun sillä ei pääse mihinkään.

Antero

----------


## jawahl

> Mikä nopeus? Kadullehan tämä mato oltiin tunkemassa. Ja niin kauan kun katuverkolla saa toikkaroida jalankulkijat ja muut arvaamattomat tekijät, on päivänselvää, että ratikka ei ole nopea. Vai kuvitteleeko joku, että spora pystyy Hämeenkadulla kulkemaan esim 80km/h ?


Korostan, että ratikan tärkein kriteeri ei ole nopeus. Erot bussiin tietyillä alueilla ovat pieniä ja henkilöautolle häviää nämä molemmat. 
Mutta kun ajatellaan koko henkilöauton matka-aikaa pysäköinteineen ja aamu-/iltaruuhkineen, niin joukkoliikenteellä voidaan päästä jopa parempaan matka-aikaan kuin autolla. 

Väitänkin, että vaihdottomuus, matkan sujuvuus ja matkustusmukavuus on monille tärkeämpi tekijä kuin nopeus (kun puhutaan 2...10 min. marginaalista). Ei tietenkään kaikille, joilla ei kokemusta hyvin suunnitellusta joukkoliikennekaupungista ole. Oikein suunnitelulla ratikalla päästään kuitenkin helpoiten näihin kaikkiin ominaisuuksiin. 

Viimeisemmässä suunnitelmassa ratikka on muuten suunniteltu keskustan ulkopuolella nimenomaan pääosin omille väylille eikä kaduille.

Ratikkaa ei myöskään missään vaiheessa ole ollut tarkoitus tehdä kulkuvälineeksi, jolla pääsee Hämeenkadun läpi 80 km/h. 
Ajatus on se, että matka eri kaupunginosista Hämeenkadulle ja sieltä pois tapahtuu sujuvasti. N. 1,5 km mittaisen Hämeenkadun suurelle sisäiselle siirtymänopeudelle ei ole mitään tarvetta. 
Mutta jos ja kun ratikka yhdessä bussien kanssa tulee Hämeenkadulla omalla kaistallaan kulkemaan, niin ei tuo Hämeenkadun päästä päähän ajo sen pidempään kestä kuin henkilöautollakaan (päinvastoin).

Nythän Lentsun bussit käsittääkseeni kiertävät jostain Kruunukalusteen kulmilta (?). Ratikan Lentävänniemen haara taas linjataan suoraan Niemenrannan kautta, joten kyllä se ainakin jonkin verran matkaa lyhentää.

Muistetaan nyt, että Lentsun ratikka on kuitenkin vasta toinen tai kolmas vaihe toteutuksessa. Pispala/Amuri/Pyynikki - Hervanta on se ensimmäinen vaihe. Vuores ehkä se toinen ja sitten vasta kiskoja vedellään sinne Lentsun nokkaan. 

Paljon ehtii siis raikasta Näsijärveä Pyhään pudota ja useampi Tammerkoskella kutenut järvilohikin hyppiä koskenniskaa ylöspäin ennen kuin se Lentsun suunnalle tulee. Bussifanit saavatkin ratikalta rauhassa nauttia Nyssen kyydistä siellä vielä varmasti ainakin seuraavat 8...15 v.

----------


## hylje

> Jos bussien ja ratikan välille ei synny nopeuseroja, on koko ratikka täysin turha hankinta. Annetaan siis vain bussien körötellä ja suositaan yksityisautoilua.


Lähiöihin menevillä busseilla ja lähiöihin menevällä metrolla ei myöskään synny juuri kokonaisnopeuseroja. Metro rakennetaan yleensä nimenomaan kapasiteetin, ei vauhdin takia.




> Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetista ei ole käyttäjälle (matkustajalle) mitään hyötyä. Siksi nopeuteen ja mukavuuteen pitäisi panostaa. Ensisijaisesti nopeuteen, joka ei synny ajonopeudesta, vaan suorasta reitistä.


Onhan, sillä tiiviimmässä kaupungissa ei tarvitse mennä niin kauas. Hitaampi matkanteko on okei, koska matkaa tehdään nyt vähemmän. Suurempi liikenteen kapasiteetti mahdollistaa enemmän ihmisten vaihtuvuutta samalle alueelle, joten aluetta on nyt mahdollista tiivistää. Samalla uusia kauppoja ja palveluita syntyy, koska ihmisiä kulkee nyt niiden ohi lähes samassa mitassa kuin kauppakeskuksissa tai keskustoissa. Kaupungissa pysäkillä on helpompi jäädä asioimaan kuin parkkipaikkaa etsiä.

Tässä valossa henkilöautokulttuuri on hieman huvittavaa. Kapasiteetti on arkiliikenteessä kovin heikkoa mutta nopeus hyvää, joten infraa paisutetaan sitä korvaamaan: tämä on taloudellista vain joutomaalla. Siten kaupunkia kasvatetaan joutomaalle (=rakentamattomalle alueelle), koska sinne mahtuu riittävästi tietä. Väljästi kasvava kaupunki kasvattaa etäisyyksiä ja risteyksiä niin, että mielenkiintoisten paikkojen välimatkat nousevat. Matkanteko on nopeaa, mutta etäisyydet kenties suhteessa suurempia: Suosittujen paikkojen lähistöllä matkanteko hidastuu radikaalisti, koska kapasiteetti loppuu kesken.

----------


## Ertsu

> Korostan, että ratikan tärkein kriteeri ei ole nopeus. Erot bussiin tietyillä alueilla ovat pieniä ja henkilöautolle häviää nämä molemmat. 
> Mutta kun ajatellaan koko henkilöauton matka-aikaa pysäköinteineen ja aamu-/iltaruuhkineen, niin joukkoliikenteellä voidaan päästä jopa parempaan matka-aikaan kuin autolla.


Voisit jo päättää, onko se nopeus tärkeä kriteeri vai ei ja pääseekö sillä ratikalla perille nopeammin vai ei. Tuossa edellä väität molempia. Nopeus on matka jaettuna (matka)-ajalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nythän Lentsun bussit käsittääkseeni kiertävät jostain Kruunukalusteen kulmilta (?). Ratikan Lentävänniemen haara taas linjataan suoraan Niemenrannan kautta, joten kyllä se ainakin jonkin verran matkaa lyhentää.
> 
> Muistetaan nyt, että Lentsun ratikka on kuitenkin vasta toinen tai kolmas vaihe toteutuksessa. Pispala/Amuri/Pyynikki - Hervanta on se ensimmäinen vaihe. Vuores ehkä se toinen ja sitten vasta kiskoja vedellään sinne Lentsun nokkaan. 
> 
> Paljon ehtii siis raikasta Näsijärveä Pyhään pudota ja useampi Tammerkoskella kutenut järvilohikin hyppiä koskenniskaa ylöspäin ennen kuin se Lentsun suunnalle tulee. Bussifanit saavatkin ratikalta rauhassa nauttia Nyssen kyydistä siellä vielä varmasti ainakin seuraavat 8...15 v.


Tämä oikaisu Niemenrannan kautta on olennaisen tärkeä ja nopeuttava tekijä. Niemenranta ja Lentävänniemen täydentäminen yhdessä tarkoittavat, että matkustajamäärät tulevat olemaan aivan riittävät.

Sitäpaitsi ratikka itsessäänkin (siis sen mahdollistama nopea, tiheä ja mukava yhteys keskustaan ja edelleen Hervantaan) tulee tekemään Lentävänniemestä aivan olennaisesti nykyistä mielenkiintoisemman asuinpaikan. Jopa Hervannassa voisi käydä sujuvasti töissä Lentävänniemestä käsin, toisin kuin nykyään. Kuljin tuota väliä aikanaan vuoden ajan bussilla ja voin vakuuttaa että tunnin työmatka suuntaansa on aika rankka. Voisin itse asiassa harkita itsekin takaisin sinne muuttamista, varsinkin kun neliöhinta on paljon alempi kuin meillä Hyhkyssä ja lisäneliöitä pitäisi saada jollakin aikavälillä.

Mihin muuten sitä ratikkaa lännessä kannattaisi jatkaa jos ei Lentävänniemen suuntaan? Vaihtoehtoisia ehdotuksia siitä missä on riittävän suuri matkustajapotentiaali? Tesoman suuntaan tuskin kannattaa jatkaa, koska sinne saataneen aikanaan lähijuna nykyistä rataa pitkin. Lielahti on lännen tärkein palvelukeskittymä ja Lentävänniemi Lielahden takana on vain lyhyen matkan päässä, joten jatkaminen sinne kannattaa ilman muuta.

En kyllä näe miksi ratikan tuloa länteen kannattaisi ehdoin tahdoin lykätä vielä vuosikausia. Mihin nuo kaikki vuodet kannattaisi tuhlata kun maailmalta on esimerkkejä, että 2-3 vuodessa saadaan rata suunnittelupöydältä käyttöön, kunhan toimitaan ripeästi. Pikemminkin koko hanketta kannattaisi kiirehtiä, jotta hyödyt realisoituvat mahdollisimman pikaisesti.

Vielä pakko kommentoida sitäkin miksi ratikka länteen on paljon olennaisempi kuin Hervannan suuntaan: Hervantaan kulkee jo nykyisin ruuhkaton valtaväylä, jota pitkin bussien on helppo kulkea. Toki ratikka tekee matkasta nopeamman ja mukavamman, mutta periaatteessa pullonkauloja ei ole. Sen sijaan länteen on pullonkaula eli Pispalan kannas. Läntisen ohikulkutien muututtua moottoritieksi Paasikiventie ja Pispalan valtatie vetävät taas, mutta kuinka kauan? Liikenne kuitenkin kasvaa koko ajan. Omalla väylällään kulkeva raitiotie on ainoa tapa taata varma, luotettava ja nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustaan ja itään. Ruuhkassa seisovat bussit eivät houkuttele. Koko Länsi-Tampereen kehitysmahdollisuudet riippuvat liikenneyhteyksien toimimisesta ihan eri tavalla kuin itäpuolella, missä ei ole luonnonmaantieteellisiä pullonkauloja. Siksi en ymmärrä miksi Lentävänniemen ratikkayhteyttä vähätellään ja ollaan mieluusti pullauttamassa tärkeysjärjestyksessä toiselle sijalle.

Kyllä se koko rata pitää rakentaa kerralla ensimmäisessä vaiheessa. Se on sitäpaitsi paras tapa saada kuormitus kuntoon alusta alkaen. Pätkimällä linjaa päistään leikataan vain runko-osuuden matkustajapotentiaalia pois ja tehdään linjasta kannattamaton. Ääritapauksessahan voisi ajatella että vain Pyynikintorin ja Kalevan kirkon väliä kannattaisi ajaa ratikalla, kun siihen varmasti suurin kuormitus osuu. Mutta eipä tuokaan väli olisi kunnolla kuormitettu, jos siihen ei syötettäisi päistä matkustajia.

----------


## kouvo

> Tämä oikaisu Niemenrannan kautta on olennaisen tärkeä ja nopeuttava tekijä. Niemenranta ja Lentävänniemen täydentäminen yhdessä tarkoittavat, että matkustajamäärät tulevat olemaan aivan riittävät.
> 
> Mihin muuten sitä ratikkaa lännessä kannattaisi jatkaa jos ei Lentävänniemen suuntaan? Vaihtoehtoisia ehdotuksia siitä missä on riittävän suuri matkustajapotentiaali? Tesoman suuntaan tuskin kannattaa jatkaa, koska sinne saataneen aikanaan lähijuna nykyistä rataa pitkin. Lielahti on lännen tärkein palvelukeskittymä ja Lentävänniemi Lielahden takana on vain lyhyen matkan päässä, joten jatkaminen sinne kannattaa ilman muuta.


Lännen suunnassa ei ratikalle oikein ole luontaista jatkosuuntaa, joten siinä mielessä Lentsu on huonoista vaihtoehdoista paras. Länsi kannattaisi kuitenkin jättää kokonaan busseille ja lähijunalle, eikä sinne kannata väkisin tunkea ratikkaa. 

Lielahti jää sitäpaitsi aika syrjään kun ratikalla ajetaan Niemenrannan kautta Lentsuun, jos alueella ei kiemurrella, mikä puolestaan kasvattaa matka-aikaa. Puhumattakaan Pohtolasta tai Ryydynpohjasta. Näin ollen ratikka ei vähennä bussilinjoja alueella, vaan korvaa ainoastaan yhden. Ja koska kapasiteetti ei ole merkittävä ongelma niin ratikkaratkaisu on turhan kallis.




> Vielä pakko kommentoida sitäkin miksi ratikka länteen on paljon olennaisempi kuin Hervannan suuntaan: Hervantaan kulkee jo nykyisin ruuhkaton valtaväylä, jota pitkin bussien on helppo kulkea. Toki ratikka tekee matkasta nopeamman ja mukavamman, mutta periaatteessa pullonkauloja ei ole. Sen sijaan länteen on pullonkaula eli Pispalan kannas.


Tästä voisin olla samaa mieltä, jos Tampereelle ei olisi päätetty rakentaa naurettavaa tunnelia ja bussikaistoja Rantaväylälle. Nämä rahat olisin mieluummin nähnyt suunnattavan vaikka Lentsun ratikkaan. Nyt nämä miljoonainvestoinnit syövät ikäänkuin pohjaa lännen suunnan ratikan perusteluilta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lännen suunnassa ei ratikalle oikein ole luontaista jatkosuuntaa, joten siinä mielessä Lentsu on huonoista vaihtoehdoista paras. Länsi kannattaisi kuitenkin jättää kokonaan busseille ja lähijunalle, eikä sinne kannata väkisin tunkea ratikkaa.


Eri mieltä. Länsi on tähän asti kärsinyt huonoista liikenneyhteyksistä pullonkaulaefektin vuoksi. Siksi kaupunkirakenne on vinoutunut niin itäpainotteiseksi. Tilaa olisi lännessäkin, mutta liikenneväylät eivät vedä niin paljon liikennettä kuin lisärakentaminen vaatisi. Raitiotie avaa mahdollisuuksia lähteä perustamaan vaikkapa kokonaan uusia asuinalueita esim. Tampereen/Ylöjärven välimaastoon. Sekä mahdollistaa Niemenrannan ja Lentävänniemen lisärakentamisen.




> Lielahti jää sitäpaitsi aika syrjään kun ratikalla ajetaan Niemenrannan kautta Lentsuun, jos alueella ei kiemurrella, mikä puolestaan kasvattaa matka-aikaa. Puhumattakaan Pohtolasta tai Ryydynpohjasta. Näin ollen ratikka ei vähennä bussilinjoja alueella, vaan korvaa ainoastaan yhden. Ja koska kapasiteetti ei ole merkittävä ongelma niin ratikkaratkaisu on turhan kallis.


Kovin suurta mutkaa ei tarvitse käytännössä tehdä, jotta Lielahteen pääsee kauppa-asioille. Kieltämättä matka osaan liikkeistä on jalkaisin aika pitkä, mutta tämä johtuu alueen koosta ja rakenteesta. Tilannetta voitaisiin parantaa uudella kaavalla, jossa kauppa-alue muutettaisiin keskustamaisemmaksi kuin nykyään. Käsittääkseni tämä on tarkoitus tehdä, ainakin jossakin määrin.




> Tästä voisin olla samaa mieltä, jos Tampereelle ei olisi päätetty rakentaa naurettavaa tunnelia ja bussikaistoja Rantaväylälle. Nämä rahat olisin mieluummin nähnyt suunnattavan vaikka Lentsun ratikkaan. Nyt nämä miljoonainvestoinnit syövät ikäänkuin pohjaa lännen suunnan ratikan perusteluilta.


Paitsi että millä tavoin tunneli parantaa Paasikiventien kapasiteettia keskustan ja Lielahden välillä? Ei käytännössä millään. Ainoa ero on, ettei jonoja synny Sepänkadun risteykseen ja Haarlan mäkeen. Tästä aiheutuva hyöty on syöty jo muutamassa vuodessa liikenteen kasvaessa.

En kylläkään ymmärrä miksi Paasikiventielle tarvitaan bussikaistat kun ratikan voisi rakentaa suoraankin, mutta kaipa ajatuksena on että bussikaistoista hyötyvät myös ne bussilinjat jotka jäävät ratikan tultua. Päällekäisyys vaikuttaa epäloogiselta, mutta toisaalta kun ottaa huomioon, että tämä kapea kannas liikenteellisesti palvelee koko Tampereen länsiosaa, Ylöjärveä, Nokiaa jne. niin voisi ajatella niinkin että rinnakkaiset liikenneväylät ovat perusteltuja, kun ilman järveä ne samat väylät hajaantuisivat 3-4 eri suuntaan ja sijaitsisivat kauempana toisistaan. Kannas vain aiheuttaa että ne pitää kaikki ahtaa samaan kapeaan käytävään.

----------


## hylje

> Voisit jo päättää, onko se nopeus tärkeä kriteeri vai ei ja pääseekö sillä ratikalla perille nopeammin vai ei. Tuossa edellä väität molempia. Nopeus on matka jaettuna (matka)-ajalla.


Kapasiteetti tulee siinä kohtaa vastaan. Henkilöautoilla on tunnetusti kovin heikko kapasiteetti kadulla ja parkkipaikalla tilantarpeensa vuoksi, ja moottoriteillä saavutetut huippuvauhdit menevät helposti tukkoisten katujen kanssa neuvotteluun. Vapaalla maalla autot ovat aina nopeampia, mutta kapasiteetti loppuu nopeasti, kun saavutaan rakennettulle alueelle. Silloinkin ovat nopeimpia, jos eristettyä kapasiteettia ei ole.

Riittävästi omilla väylillään olevat muut liikennevälineet eivät kärsi kaupungin tukkoisista kaduista, vaan matka-aika pysyy likimain samana riippumatta käytetystä kapasiteetista. Samoja väyliä käyttäessä henkilöautot, bussit ja ratikat kaikki käyttävät samaa kapasiteettia, joka yleensä tukkiutuu nimenomaan henkilöautoihin, jotka ovat siinäkin tilanteessa aina joukkoliikennettä nopeampia. Ja joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti jää hyödyntämättä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kapasiteetti tulee siinä kohtaa vastaan. Henkilöautoilla on tunnetusti kovin heikko kapasiteetti kadulla ja parkkipaikalla tilantarpeensa vuoksi, ja moottoriteillä saavutetut huippuvauhdit menevät helposti tukkoisten katujen kanssa neuvotteluun.


Miksi henkilöautolla pitää tunkea tukkoisille kaduille ? Et vielä vastannut kysymykseen, pitääkö ratikan olla nopea vai ei. Näetkö ratikan vain sellaisena, että sitä on kiva katsella rantabulevardin kahvilassa aikaa viettäen, kun se "lipuu" hitaasti ohi, vai oikeana liikennevälineenä ?

Minun mielestäni pikaratikan pitäisi olla nimenomaan oikea vaihtoehto yksityisautolle eikä mikään turistinähtävyys. Sillä pitäisi päästä nopeasti sekä keskustaan että työpaikalle. Bussikyydilläkin pääsee keskustaan ja työpaikalle, jos ei ole kiire. Se on vain toivottoman hidas.
Yhdensuuntainen työmatka kestää tunnin ja vartin, kun omalla autolla sen ajaa vartissa. Ratikan pitäisi tarjota sekä kohtuullinen matka-aika, että pääsy keskustaan. Siis nimenomaan nuo molemmat erikseen. Kaikkien työpaikka ei ole keskustassa.

Piti vielä lisätä, että bussikyydillä ei välttämättä edes ehdi ajoissa työpaikalle. Työaika alkaa klo 6:00 ja kun aamun ensimmäisellä bussilla lähtee, niin työpaikalle ehtii joskus minuuttia vaille ja joskus myöhästyy sen minuutin. Joskus on käynyt niinkin, että kun vaihtobussista myöhästyy, niin myöhästyy töistäkin tunnilla.

----------


## Eppu

> Bussikyydilläkin pääsee keskustaan ja työpaikalle, jos ei ole kiire. Se on vain toivottoman hidas.


Mutta kun juurikin Lentävänniemen / Lielahden tapauksessa asian laita ei ole näin.



> Ratikan pitäisi tarjota sekä kohtuullinen matka-aika, että pääsy keskustaan. Siis nimenomaan nuo molemmat erikseen. Kaikkien työpaikka ei ole keskustassa.


Ja mikä näistä on sellaista, mitä kumipyöräjoukkoliikenne ei nykyisellään jo tarjoa? Nämä asiat ovat itsestäänselvyyksiä joukkoliikennettä järjestettäessä. Ratikkaverkon rakentamisen kannalta tärkeämpää on se että sillä on käyttäjiä - eli että se kulkee siellä missä väki eniten kulkee. Lentävänniemen ja Lielahden seutu eivät kuulu näihin alueisiin, eikä Niemenrantakaan vaikuta asiaan oleellisesti...

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta kun juurikin Lentävänniemen / Lielahden tapauksessa asian laita ei ole näin.


Ei kun se on just näin. Asuin joskus Pohtolassa ja aamun ensimmäisellä vuorolla lähtiessä ei aina ehtinyt töihin ajoissa. Selitä siinä sitten mestarille, että bussilla ei ehdi. Joskus piti jatkaa työpäivää vain sen takia, että bussilla ei ehdi ajoissa töihin.



> Ja mikä näistä on sellaista, mitä kumipyöräjoukkoliikenne ei nykyisellään jo tarjoa?


Ei mikään. Siksi ratikka pitäisikin suunnitella todelliseksi vaihtoehdoksi yksityisautolle.

----------


## kouvo

> Eri mieltä. Länsi on tähän asti kärsinyt huonoista liikenneyhteyksistä pullonkaulaefektin vuoksi. Siksi kaupunkirakenne on vinoutunut niin itäpainotteiseksi. Tilaa olisi lännessäkin, mutta liikenneväylät eivät vedä niin paljon liikennettä kuin lisärakentaminen vaatisi. Raitiotie avaa mahdollisuuksia lähteä perustamaan vaikkapa kokonaan uusia asuinalueita esim. Tampereen/Ylöjärven välimaastoon. Sekä mahdollistaa Niemenrannan ja Lentävänniemen lisärakentamisen.


Tottahan se on että jos nyt ruuhkista ylipäätään voidaan Tampereella puhua, niin länsipuolelle niistä johtuvat ongelmat ovat kohdistuneet. Se että tästä johtuen kaupunkirakenne olisi jotenkin vinoutunut on kuitenkin enemmänkin klisee kuin faktatieto. Kaupunkirakenne on itäpainotteinen siitä syystä, että idässä yksinkertaisesti on niin paljon enemmän lääniä mihin laajentua. Niemenrannan rakentamisen jälkeen länsipuolen uudisrakennuskohteet on käytännössä käytetty, siis Tampereen kaupungin alueella. Naapurikuntien kasvussa en näkisi merkittäviä eroja ilmansuunnasta riippuen. Nokia ja Ylöjärvi ovat kasvaneet aivan samaa tahtia kuin esim. Kangasala ja Lempäälä. Ja kasvua rajoittavina tekijöinä ovat olleet aivan muut seikat kuin liikenteelliset ongelmat.

Tampereen/Ylöjärven välimaastoon mahdollisesti nouseville uusille asuinalueille lähijuna puolestaan sopisi kuin nenä päähän, aluettahan halkoo jo nykyisinkin rautatie.




> Paitsi että millä tavoin tunneli parantaa Paasikiventien kapasiteettia keskustan ja Lielahden välillä? Ei käytännössä millään. Ainoa ero on, ettei jonoja synny Sepänkadun risteykseen ja Haarlan mäkeen. Tästä aiheutuva hyöty on syöty jo muutamassa vuodessa liikenteen kasvaessa.


Suhtaudun itsekkin aika skeptisesti tähän tunnelipelleilyyn, mutta eiköhän liikennevalojen ja tasoristeysten poisto kuitenkin jonkinverran heijastele liikenteen sujuvuuteen myös Lielahteen asti. Missään tapauksessa en näe tunnelia kovinkaan mielekkäänä hankkeena liikenteellisesti enkä taloudellisesti. Pullonkauloihin pitäisi reagoida joukkoliikennettä kehittämällä, eikä jatkuvasti laajentamalla yksityisautoilukapasiteettia. Ratikka ei kuitenkaan ole ainoa joukkoliikenteen muoto, enkä edelleenkään pidä sitä tässä vaiheessa optimiratkaisuna Lentsuun.

----------


## hylje

> Miksi henkilöautolla pitää tunkea tukkoisille kaduille ?


Koska työpaikka tai haluttu palvelu on tukkoisen kadun takana. Kaikki ei autokaupungista huolimatta ole leveiden tyhjien katujen ja laajojen parkkipaikkojen ympäröimä.



> Et vielä vastannut kysymykseen, pitääkö ratikan olla nopea vai ei. Näetkö ratikan vain sellaisena, että sitä on kiva katsella rantabulevardin kahvilassa aikaa viettäen, kun se "lipuu" hitaasti ohi, vai oikeana liikennevälineenä ?


Niin nopea kun sillä on järkeä ajaa. Nopeus on pysäkkejen takia suurin piirtein sama kuin busseilla ja raskaammilla junilla kun samaa pysäkkiväliä käytetään. Matka-aika nopeutuu sillä, että matkojen pituudet lyhentyvät ennen pitkää ratikan mahdollistaman tiiviin kaupungin ansiosta, ei sillä että leikitään henkilöautoa.



> Minun mielestäni pikaratikan pitäisi olla nimenomaan oikea vaihtoehto yksityisautolle eikä mikään turistinähtävyys. Sillä pitäisi päästä nopeasti sekä keskustaan että työpaikalle. Bussikyydilläkin pääsee keskustaan ja työpaikalle, jos ei ole kiire. Se on vain toivottoman hidas.
> Yhdensuuntainen työmatka kestää tunnin ja vartin, kun omalla autolla sen ajaa vartissa. Ratikan pitäisi tarjota sekä kohtuullinen matka-aika, että pääsy keskustaan. Siis nimenomaan nuo molemmat erikseen. Kaikkien työpaikka ei ole keskustassa.


Bussit, ratikat ja junat ovat kaikki karmeita pitkien etäisyyksien autokaupungissa. Autojen seassa kulkevat vaunut ovat vielä huonommassa tilanteessa, ne kun eivät mitenkään pysty olemaan nopeampia kuin henkilöauto. Joukkoliikenne on parhaimmillaan palvelemassa lyhyitä etäisyyksiä, joka on mahdollista joukkoliikenteen suurella kapasiteetilla. Joukkoliikenteestä ei saa kannattavaa liimaamalla sen olemassaolevaan epäedulliseen kaupunkiin.



> Piti vielä lisätä, että bussikyydillä ei välttämättä edes ehdi ajoissa työpaikalle. Työaika alkaa klo 6:00 ja kun aamun ensimmäisellä bussilla lähtee, niin työpaikalle ehtii joskus minuuttia vaille ja joskus myöhästyy sen minuutin. Joskus on käynyt niinkin, että kun vaihtobussista myöhästyy, niin myöhästyy töistäkin tunnilla.


Näin juuri käy kun autot ovat pääasia: tärkeintä on autolla pääseminen kaiken muun kustannuksella. Katuihin ja parkkipaikkoihin menevä tila on pois busseilta, ratikoilta, kävelijöiltä, pyöräilijöiltä..., kun ilman niitä kaikki mielenkiintoinen olisi paljon lähempänä. Kun lisäksi bussi on pysäkkejen ansiosta lähtökohtaisesti hitaampi kuin henkilöauto, onko ihme että bussi on hidas?

Voin toistaa näitä samoja asioita vielä muutaman viestin verran.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tottahan se on että jos nyt ruuhkista ylipäätään voidaan Tampereella puhua, niin länsipuolelle niistä johtuvat ongelmat ovat kohdistuneet. Se että tästä johtuen kaupunkirakenne olisi jotenkin vinoutunut on kuitenkin enemmänkin klisee kuin faktatieto. Kaupunkirakenne on itäpainotteinen siitä syystä, että idässä yksinkertaisesti on niin paljon enemmän lääniä mihin laajentua. Niemenrannan rakentamisen jälkeen länsipuolen uudisrakennuskohteet on käytännössä käytetty, siis Tampereen kaupungin alueella. Naapurikuntien kasvussa en näkisi merkittäviä eroja ilmansuunnasta riippuen. Nokia ja Ylöjärvi ovat kasvaneet aivan samaa tahtia kuin esim. Kangasala ja Lempäälä. Ja kasvua rajoittavina tekijöinä ovat olleet aivan muut seikat kuin liikenteelliset ongelmat.


Länsi-Tampere on varsin väljästi rakennettu tällä hetkellä. Idässä on rakennettu paljon tiiviimpää, ainakin aistinvaraisesti tarkasteltuna. Kun kiertelee ja katselee, niin lännessä on jämähdetty pääosin 30 vuoden takaisiin asetelmiin eikä kauheasti ole täydennetty uudella rakennuskannalla (esim. Lentävänniemi on lähes kuin 1970-luvun ulkomuseo -- voin sanoa näin kun kerran asuin siellä lapsena 1970-luvulla) kun taas idässä vanhojakin lähiöitä on täydennysrakennettu kovasti ihan viime vuosinakin (esim. Kaukajärvi, missä asuin 1980-luvulla).

Kaupungin johdon puheissa lännen kaavoitusta on jarruteltu juuri siitä syystä että liikenneväylät eivät vedä lisääntyvää liikennemäärää. Niemenrannan kaavoituksen yhteydessäkin on monesti nostettu tämä liikennekortti esiin ratkaistavana ongelmana.




> Ratikka ei kuitenkaan ole ainoa joukkoliikenteen muoto, enkä edelleenkään pidä sitä tässä vaiheessa optimiratkaisuna Lentsuun.


Ratikka on houkuttavampi kuin bussi ja sellaisena aluekehityksen väline. Jos ratikka tulee, niin Lentävänniemestä tulee houkutteleva asuinalue. Jos ei tule, niin se jämähtää nykyiselleen tai taantuu. Kuten sanottu, jos ratikka tulee, voin harkita sinne takaisin muuttamista. Jos ei tule, niin en varmana harkitsekaan, koska silloin siellä ollaan lähinnä oman auton varassa. En usko että tämä näkemys johtuu vain jostain "ratikkauskovaisuudesta" vaan raideliikennekerroin on todellisuutta.

Ja jos ratikkaa ei tule Lentävänniemeen, niin sitä ei käytännössä tule kyllä muuallekaan länteen. Jos jos ei tule Länsi-Tampereelle, niin ei sitten sitä tule koko Tampereellekaan. Sellainen ratikka joka palvelisi vain itäpuolta kaupungista ei sido kaupunkirakennetta yhteen tai tee itä-länsi -matkoista yhtään helpompia tai nopeampia. Hyödyt jäisivät kyseenalaisiksi, koska yhtälailla Hervannan liikenteen voisi hoitaa bussilla vaikka matkustajamäärät ovatkin jonkin verran isommat kuin Lentävänniemeen. Ja aivan yhtälailla Hervantaa voi kuvailla liian laajalle hajaantuneeksi kokonaisuudeksi joka vaatisi syöttöliikennettä eikä näin sopisi ratikalle kovin hyvin.

Nämä ovat kuitenkin vain tekosyitä, yhtälailla sekä idässä kuin lännessä.

Jos vain etsitään syitä miksi ratikkaa ei pitäisi tehdä, niin kai niitä aina on keksittävissä. Tosiasia vain on, että käsittääkseni jo nykyisillä linja 16 matkustajamäärillä ratikka on täysin realistinen ja toteuttamiskelponen vaihtoehto. Lisäbonuksena tulevat sitten aluekehityksen hyödyt ja parempi kaupunkirakenne.

----------


## kouvo

> Kaupungin johdon puheissa lännen kaavoitusta on jarruteltu juuri siitä syystä että liikenneväylät eivät vedä lisääntyvää liikennemäärää. Niemenrannan kaavoituksen yhteydessäkin on monesti nostettu tämä liikennekortti esiin ratkaistavana ongelmana.


Kaupungin johdossa ei välttämättä istu ne penaalin terävimmät kynät, vaan taitavimmat lehmänkauppiaat.




> Ratikka on houkuttavampi kuin bussi ja sellaisena aluekehityksen väline. Jos ratikka tulee, niin Lentävänniemestä tulee houkutteleva asuinalue. Jos ei tule, niin se jämähtää nykyiselleen tai taantuu. Kuten sanottu, jos ratikka tulee, voin harkita sinne takaisin muuttamista. Jos ei tule, niin en varmana harkitsekaan, koska silloin siellä ollaan lähinnä oman auton varassa. En usko että tämä näkemys johtuu vain jostain "ratikkauskovaisuudesta" vaan raideliikennekerroin on todellisuutta..


Aluekehityksen välineenä ratikka on vähän ongelmallinen, etenkin jos se otetaan korostetusti esille. Miksi juuri Lentsu ansaitsee tämän? Vaikka uskonkin raideliikennekertoimen olemassaoloon, niin ihan yhtä mustavalkoisena kuin sinä en näkisi Lentsun kehityksen ja ratikan välistä symbioosia. Myös toimiva bussiliikenne mahdollistaa elämisen ilman autoa.




> Ja jos ratikkaa ei tule Lentävänniemeen, niin sitä ei käytännössä tule kyllä muuallekaan länteen. Jos jos ei tule Länsi-Tampereelle, niin ei sitten sitä tule koko Tampereellekaan. Sellainen ratikka joka palvelisi vain itäpuolta kaupungista ei sido kaupunkirakennetta yhteen tai tee itä-länsi -matkoista yhtään helpompia tai nopeampia. Hyödyt jäisivät kyseenalaisiksi, koska yhtälailla Hervannan liikenteen voisi hoitaa bussilla vaikka matkustajamäärät ovatkin jonkin verran isommat kuin Lentävänniemeen. Ja aivan yhtälailla Hervantaa voi kuvailla liian laajalle hajaantuneeksi kokonaisuudeksi joka vaatisi syöttöliikennettä eikä näin sopisi ratikalle kovin hyvin.


Voi olla, että ratikan kanssa kannattaisikin vähän himmailla ja antaa lähijunan avata latua seudun paikallisraideliikenteelle. Omasta mielestäni se, että vaikka ratikka ei tulisi ainakaan alkuvaiheessa Länsi-Tampereelle, ei pitäisi vaikuttaa mitenkään siihen voidaanko se vetää Hervannan/Vuoreksen suuntaan. Sekin on kyllä totta, että tällä hetkellä mitään pakottavaa tarvetta vetää ratikkaa siihenkään suuntaan ei ole olemassa.




> Jos vain etsitään syitä miksi ratikkaa ei pitäisi tehdä, niin kai niitä aina on keksittävissä. Tosiasia vain on, että käsittääkseni jo nykyisillä linja 16 matkustajamäärillä ratikka on täysin realistinen ja toteuttamiskelponen vaihtoehto.


Ainakin kesäaikataulun perusteella on aika vaikea päätyä siihen lopputulokseen, että linjalla 16 olisi nykyään potentiaalia ratikkalinjaksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Mitä siihen palveluun tulee, niin jos ihmisten pitäisi tulla ratikan kyytiin jollain liityntäbussilla, niin kyllä se oma auto siitä omalta parkkipaikalta starttaa.


 Mistä tämän liitynnän olet saanut yhdistettyä nykyisiin ratikkasuunnitelmiin? Entisessä (rataverkkoa hyödyntävän ratikan) suunnitelmassakin liityntäliikenne sijoittui ainoastaan naapurikuntiin, joissa osa seutulinjoista olisi muutettu syöttölinjoiksi Nokian, Ylöjärven, Kangasalan ja Lempäälän asemille. Tällaisissa kaukaisissa seutukeskuksissa liityntä voi jopa olla nopeampaa ja mukavampaa, kuin suora köröttely bussilla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mistä tämän liitynnän olet saanut yhdistettyä nykyisiin ratikkasuunnitelmiin?


Ihan siitä, että ratikkaa ei kannata kuitenkaan tuoda joka ovelle. Jos se taas tuodaan joka ovelle, niin muiden matkustajien palvelu kärsii hitaamman matka-ajan muodossa. Esimerkkinä voisi käyttää linjan 30 bussia Hervannassa. Se ajelee alueella sellaista sik-sak -reittiä, että oikein ärsyttää matkustaa sillä. Jos ratikka laitetaan kulkemaan samanlaista sik-sakkia, niin koko ratikassa ei ole mitään järkeä. Ratikan pitäisi olla nopea liikenneyhteys, eikä palvella joka ovelle. Nuo kaksi asiaa kun ovat vaihtoehtoisia.

----------


## Jykke

> Ihan siitä, että ratikkaa ei kannata kuitenkaan tuoda joka ovelle.


No ei tietenkään, mutta eihän se vaadi sen takia liityntäliikennettä. Tällaisessa tapauksessahan liityntäliikenne nimenomaan pidentäisi ja hankaloittaisi matkaa. 




> Esimerkkinä voisi käyttää linjan 30 bussia Hervannassa. Se ajelee alueella sellaista sik-sak -reittiä, että oikein ärsyttää matkustaa sillä.


 Tähän on tulossa muutos, kun linjan 30 reittiä suoristetaan. Puuttuvat sik-sakit korvaa Tekkarinkadulla linja 23 ja Arkkitehdinkadulla 39. 




> Jos ratikka laitetaan kulkemaan samanlaista sik-sakkia, niin koko ratikassa ei ole mitään järkeä. Ratikan pitäisi olla nopea liikenneyhteys, eikä palvella joka ovelle. Nuo kaksi asiaa kun ovat vaihtoehtoisia.


Itse näen ainoana ns. sik-sakkina keskustan linjauksen, joka toisaalta palvelee monia sen tärkeitä kohteita: Tays, yliopisto, rautatieasema, keskustori ja Metso. Kaikki tärkeitä kohteita, joita ei voi noin vain sivuuttaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> No ei tietenkään, mutta eihän se vaadi sen takia liityntäliikennettä. Tällaisessa tapauksessahan liityntäliikenne nimenomaan pidentäisi ja hankaloittaisi matkaa.


Ai jaaha. Tässä on nyt joku kompa, jota en ymmärrä. Miten siis ratikkapysäkille tullaan kauempaa ? Vai olisiko sieltä kauempaa sitten suorat bussireitit ratikan kanssa rinnakkaisina (peräkkäisinä) keskustaan mennessä ?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaupungin johdossa ei välttämättä istu ne penaalin terävimmät kynät, vaan taitavimmat lehmänkauppiaat.


Voi olla, mutta melkoinen salaliittoteoria kuitenkin, että liikennettä käytettäisiin keppihevosena sille, ettei nimenomaan haluta jostain muusta syystä kaavoittaa länteen. Vähän kättä pidempää perustelua kannattaisi olla tämän tueksi.




> Aluekehityksen välineenä ratikka on vähän ongelmallinen, etenkin jos se otetaan korostetusti esille. Miksi juuri Lentsu ansaitsee tämän? Vaikka uskonkin raideliikennekertoimen olemassaoloon, niin ihan yhtä mustavalkoisena kuin sinä en näkisi Lentsun kehityksen ja ratikan välistä symbioosia. Myös toimiva bussiliikenne mahdollistaa elämisen ilman autoa.


Tämä kysymys täytyy taas asetella toisin päin. Jos ei Lentävänniemi niin mikä sitten olisi parempi vaihtoehto lännessä? Olen avoin kuulemaan eri näkemyksiä kunhan perustelut esitetään. Minun logiikkani on, että Lielahti on lännen tärkein kaupallinen keskus, jossa on myös julkisia palveluita. Jos ratikka tulee, Lielahdelle ei ole käytännössä vaihtoehtoja vaan sitä on palveltava. Ja jos reitti tulee Lielahteen asti, kaikkein loogisin jatkosuunta on Lentävänniemi: sinne on lyhyin matka ja se on suurin asutuskeskus lähistöllä. Ratikkaa ei siis tehdä pelkästään Lentävänniemen tarpeisiin vaan Lentävänniemi nyt sattuu sijaitsemaan sopivasti jotta ratikka kannattaa linjata juuri sinne.

Jo 20 vuotta sitten yläastelaisena piirtelin huvikseni Tampereen karttapohjalle kuulakärkikynällä sopivia raideliikennelinjauksia. Lukuisten iteraatioiden jälkeen tulin jo silloin siihen tulokseen, että käytännössä lännessä on tasan kaksi pääasiallista reittivaihtoehtoa, joiden varrella on sopivasti asutusta: Tesoman suunta ja Lentävänniemen suunta. Muualla on joko autiota tai liian harvaa asutusta tai muuten ongelmallisia esteitä. Tesoman suunta on jo radan varrella, joten Lentävänniemen suunta on paras ratikan kannalta, ja lisäplussana painaa Lielahti, joka on paisunut kuin pullataikina verrattuna 1980-lukuun. Idässä Hervannan suunta on samalla tavalla itseoikeutettu ensimmäinen kehityskorridori ja vaihtoehtoina 2 ja 3 tulevat TAYS:n, Atalan jne. suunta sekä Hatanpään valtatie ja Pirkkalan suunta. Lisänä nyttemmin on nousemassa Vuoreksen ja/tai Marjamäen suunta, mutta ne ovat vielä pääasiassa tulevaisuuden kehityspotentiaalia.

Jatkossa ratikkaa kannattaa toki kehittää siihen suuntaan, että uusia alueita ja ratoja rakennetaan samanaikaisesti. Kiikkisensalmen alitus (toivottavasti ennemmin alitus kuin ylitys) olisi erinomainen mahdollisuus tuoda Aitolahti ja Nurmi lähemmäs kaupunkia joukkoliikenteellä kuin autolla (sama muuten toimii Lentävänniemen osalta jos rata linjataan Niemenrannan kautta). Sekä Aitolahdessa että useissa paikoissa sekä lännessä että idässä mahtuisi kaavoittamaan kokonaisia alueita, jonne voisi alusta alkaen tarjota joukkoliikennepalvelut raitiotiellä.

Niin muuten: pakkokäyttäjille bussi voi olla toimiva joukkoliikenneväline, mutta se ei houkuttele vaihtamaan autosta julkisiin, ei ainakaan jos vuorovälejä harvennetaan rajusti iltaisin, viikonloppuisin ja kesäisin eli juuri niihin aikoihin jolloin matkustamista voisi kasvattaa verrattuna pakolliseen työmatkaliikenteeseen. Ratikka puolestaan houkuttelee myös autoilijota.

Pitäisi päästä irti siitä logiikasta, jossa pohditaan mikä on heikoin mahdollinen joukkoliikennepalvelu, jolla kansalaiset saadaan mitenkuten palveltua. Sen sijaan pitää miettiä miten mahdollisimman moneen paikkaan saadaan mahdollisimman hyvä palvelu. Lentävänniemen palvelu syntyy kuin sivutuotteena kun rata tuodaan kuitenkin Lielahteen.




> Voi olla, että ratikan kanssa kannattaisikin vähän himmailla ja antaa lähijunan avata latua seudun paikallisraideliikenteelle. Omasta mielestäni se, että vaikka ratikka ei tulisi ainakaan alkuvaiheessa Länsi-Tampereelle, ei pitäisi vaikuttaa mitenkään siihen voidaanko se vetää Hervannan/Vuoreksen suuntaan. Sekin on kyllä totta, että tällä hetkellä mitään pakottavaa tarvetta vetää ratikkaa siihenkään suuntaan ei ole olemassa.


Pakottavaa tarvetta ei kai ole myöskään tehdä kaupungista hyvää ja houkuttelevaa asuinpaikkaa. Kaipa täällä aina silti joku haluaisi asua sossun tukia nostaen. Silti näen että kaikki kehittäminen on positiivista. Järki kannattaa toki säilyttää eikä rakentaa mitään länsimetroa Hervantaan, mutta raitiotie on täysin realistinen hanke Tampereella. Ihan turha velloa pessimismissä, ettei siitä kuitenkaan mitään tule, rahat eivät riitä eikä sitä oikeastaan edes tarvita. Tuollaista puhetta ei tarvita kaupungissa, jolla on kutsumus olla Suomen tärkein omillaan pärjäävä kasvukeskus, valituissa teollisuusklustereissa Euroopan tärkein keskittymä, tai ainakin tärkeimpien joukossa, sekä Suomen ehdoton numero ykkönen elämänlaadussa ja houkuttavuudessa.




> Ainakin kesäaikataulun perusteella on aika vaikea päätyä siihen lopputulokseen, että linjalla 16 olisi nykyään potentiaalia ratikkalinjaksi.


Kyse ei ole pelkästään linjasta 16. Jos ratikka linjataan oikein, siihen saadaan paitsi linja 16:n matkustajat niin myös matkustajia mm. Lielahdesta ja Pispalasta, jotka nykyisin kulkisivat muilla linjoilla. Lisäksi tulevat Niemenrannan matkustajat. Kyllä näistä yhteensä löytyy potentiaalia ratikkalinjaa varten. Varsinkin kun palvelutaso paranee ja osa ihmisistä vaihtaa autosta joukkoliikenteeseen.

Eikä muuten nykyisen bussilinjan aikataulusta voi päätellä yhtään mitään ratikan kysynnästä. Nykyiset aikataulut voidaan hallinnollisesti tehdä vaikka kuinka huonoiksi halutaan. Matkustajat sitten äänestävät jaloillaan eivätkä täytä edes noita harvoja vuoroja. Negatiivinen kierre on valmis. Tämähän on nähty Tampereen bussiliikenteessä yleisemminkin viimeisen 10-20 vuoden aikana: palveluita heikennetään ja matkustajat kaikkoavat. Viimeisten parin-kolmen vuoden aikana palveluita on parannettu ja matkustajamäärätkin ovat kasvaneet. Kausaliteetti näyttää aika selvältä ja empiirisesti todistetulta. Radikaali palvelutason nousu nostaisi matkustajamääriä radikaalisti.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei. Ensinnäkin telien pitäisi olla nivelen kohdalla siten, että sen akselit ovat eri vaunujen alla. Toiseksi tuollainen telitön vaunu laahaa maata. Kolmanneksi vaunujen tulisi olla pidempiä.


Ratikka ei ole varsinaisesti piirtämäni vaan Bombardier'n FLEXITY 2-vaunun sivukuvasta kuvankäsittelyohjelmalla pikaisesti muokattu.




> Huomioitava kuitenkin lisäksi on, että myös Pispalan joutomaana oleva pohjoisrinne Amurin päässä (aivan huippupaikka muuten) tullaan kaavoittamaan.


Kas, tiedätkö jotain, mitä minä en tiedä? Eli mitä Savilinnan ja Haarlan tehtaan väliin on tulossa? Vai onko tämä vain todennäköisyyksiin perustuvaa spekulaatiota? Itse katson, ettei siihen rakoon mahdu muuta kuin liikennettä. Jos pääradan lisäraiteet meinataan toteuttaa nykyisten pohjoispuolelle, ei Paasikiventien ja pääradan lisäksi mahdu mitään muuta. 

Jos rautatien maastokäytävään mahdutetaan raitiotie, tulee se tunnelissa Näsijärvenkadulta Sepänkadun rautatiesillan ja rautatienkin alitse pullahtaen nykyisen Haarlan mutkan mainospömpelin tienoilla taivasalle ja nousten rautatien tasoon vanhan tulitikkutehtaan tontin reunalla. Jos raitiotie ohjataan Rantaväylän varteen, se todennäköisesti vedetään samalla tavalla, mutta sähköaseman viertä Rantatielle.




> On hyvin mahdollista (ja olisi muuten viisastakin), että ratikka haarautuu Niemenrannassa kahteen suuntaan: Lentsuun ja toisaalta Lielahti/Pohtola/Ylöjärvi suuntaan. Näin yhdysliikenteen tarve poistuu kokonaan tai ainakin vähenee minimiin ja samalla kaikkien luoteisten kaupunginosien joukkoliikenteen laatu/tarjonta paranee.


Tämä on aivan välttämätöntä. Toivottavasti seutuarkkitehti ymmärtää olla rohkea ja korvaa Ylöjärven lähijunan rautatien maastokäytävässä kulkevalla raitiotiellä, joka Lielahden päässä erkanisi rautatiestä Turvesuonkadulle ja edelleen Enqvistinkadulle, josta takaisin rautatien maastokäytävään. Tämähän oli vuoden 2004 pikaratikkasuunnitelmissa ja Lielahden osayleiskaavassa! Tämä myös mahdollistaisi raitiotiehen tukeutuvan lisärakentamisen Teivaalan pelloilla ja edelleen Ylöjärven keskustan takana. Eikä radan varrelta ole pitkäkään matka Kauppakeskus Eloon.




> Minun mielestäni pikaratikan pitäisi olla nimenomaan oikea vaihtoehto yksityisautolle eikä mikään turistinähtävyys. Sillä pitäisi päästä nopeasti sekä keskustaan että työpaikalle. Bussikyydilläkin pääsee keskustaan ja työpaikalle, jos ei ole kiire. Se on vain toivottoman hidas.
> Yhdensuuntainen työmatka kestää tunnin ja vartin, kun omalla autolla sen ajaa vartissa. Ratikan pitäisi tarjota sekä kohtuullinen matka-aika, että pääsy keskustaan. Siis nimenomaan nuo molemmat erikseen. Kaikkien työpaikka ei ole keskustassa.


Kyseistä ongelmaa ei Tampereen seudulla valitettavasti ratkaista pikaratikalla. Sen sijaan poikittaislinjat helpottaisivat kulkemista, tällä hetkellä puhtaita työmatkaliikennettä palvelevia poikittaislinjoja on vain pari: 6 ja 65. Linja 14 on mummokyyti Lielahden ja Tesoman välillä ja linja 8 palvelee myös poikittaisliikennettä.




> Aluekehityksen välineenä ratikka on vähän ongelmallinen, etenkin jos se otetaan korostetusti esille. Miksi juuri Lentsu ansaitsee tämän? Vaikka uskonkin raideliikennekertoimen olemassaoloon, niin ihan yhtä mustavalkoisena kuin sinä en näkisi Lentsun kehityksen ja ratikan välistä symbioosia. Myös toimiva bussiliikenne mahdollistaa elämisen ilman autoa.


On totta, että autoton elämä on mahdollista pelkällä bussiliikenteelläkin. Meidänkin kolmehenkinen perheemme pärjää vallan hyvin ilman autoa, kesäaikaankin kulkee tuosta lähipysäkin ohitse 10 yhteistariffissa olevaa bussivuoroa huipputuntina  Keskustorille. Ja matka-aika on alle 10 minuuttia. 

Mutta aluekehityksen välineenä raitiotie on verraton: se mahdollistaa todella joukkoliikenteeseen perustuvan kaupunkikulttuurin alueellaan, sillä kiskot muistuttavat silloinkin liikennevälineestä, kun vaunua ei näy. Ja kiskoilla kulkeva elegantti, saasteeton vaunu voidaan viedä sinnekin, missä vain jalankulku ja pyöräily on sallittu. Bussilla ei voi torialueella saati suihkulähteessä ajaa. Kun ratikka on valmiina muuttajien tullessa ratikkapysäkin viereisiin kerrostaloihin, ei muuta kulkupeliä tule hankittua, kun "ratikka on vaan niin näppärä". Yhteiskäyttöautolla hoidetaan välttämättömät autokuljetukset. Voi jopa olla, että autokatoksia voidaan joutua muuttamaan muuhun käyttötarkoitukseen. 

Bussilla voidaan saada osa näistä ilmiöistä runkolinjasto toteuttamalla. Tällöin Lentävänniemen runkolinjalla olisi muita raitiotien visuaalisia elementtejä kuin kiskot ja ajolangat: esimerkiksi selvästi brändätyt, erottuvat pysäkkirakennelmat (ei pelkkä bussipysäkkitolppa tai ruskeaksi maalattu peltivanerikatos), runkolinjanumerot ykkösestä ysiin ja metromainen linjakartta. Bussilla ei kuitenkaan saada kaikkia ratikan etuja.

Miksi juuri Lentsu ansaitsee ratikan? Länsipuolen liikenneongelmat voidaan kestävästi ratkaista vain joukkoliikenteellä. Tesoman suuntaan tosiaan voidaan ajaa bussien lisäksi Nokian suunnan lähijunia, samoin periaatteessa myös Ylöjärvelle (vaikka ratikka olisi sinnekin järkevämpi ratkaisu). Paasikiventien bussikaista parantaa joukkoliikenteen nopeutta nykyisestä, mutta ei vaikuta kapasiteettiongelmaan. Tesomalla kapasiteettiongelmaa ei ole, koska sen kautta ajaa monta linjaa, jotka haarautuvat eri puolille: Kalkkuun, Ikuriin, Haukiluomaan... Lentävänniemeenkin voidaan periaatteessa ajaa viiden minuutin välein bussilla, mutta se ei ole taloudellista ja on altis peräkkäinajolle. Sen lisäksi ratikkaa tukee  toistonkin uhalla  Niemenrannan ja Halkoniemen uudisrakentaminen aivan ratikkalinjan varteen.

Lentävänniemessä on tilaa enintään kahdelle linjalle: Vähäniemenkadun ja Lielahdenkadun kautta, toinen Reuhariin ja toinen Jänislahdenkadulle. Se voi kuitenkin korkeintaan olla väliaikaisratkaisu, sillä Reuharissa ja Vähäniemenkadulla ei ole tarpeeksi kysyntää 10 minuutin vuorovälille toisin kuin Jänislahdenkadun ja Lielahdenkadun (Niemenrannan) alueilla. Silti nämäkin alueet on palveltava, minkä vuoksi Vähäniemenkadulla liikennöikin Lentävänniemen linja 16 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. 

10 minuutin välein kulkeva ratikka Lentävänniemestä Niemenrannan ja Lielahden kautta keskustaan yhdistettynä Vähäniemenkadun kautta Reuharinniemeen kulkevaan 20 minuutin välein liikennöivään linjaan on yhdistelmä, joka kestää aikaa. Tilanteen voi muuttaa ainoastaan omakotiasujien autoriippuvuuden vähentyminen, minkä seurauksena Vähäniemenkadun-Reuharinniemen bussilinja "joudutaan" tihentämään 10 minuuttiin.






> Voi olla, että ratikan kanssa kannattaisikin vähän himmailla ja antaa lähijunan avata latua seudun paikallisraideliikenteelle. Omasta mielestäni se, että vaikka ratikka ei tulisi ainakaan alkuvaiheessa Länsi-Tampereelle, ei pitäisi vaikuttaa mitenkään siihen voidaanko se vetää Hervannan/Vuoreksen suuntaan. Sekin on kyllä totta, että tällä hetkellä mitään pakottavaa tarvetta vetää ratikkaa siihenkään suuntaan ei ole olemassa.


Lähijunaliikenne tiheämmin kuin tunnin välein liikennöitynä vaatii ikävä kyllä suhteessa hyötyihin erittäin raskaat infrainvestoinnit. Koska Tampere on yksi kaukoliikenteen hubeista ja Suomen rataverkko on enimmäkseen yksiraiteista (Tampereelta pariraide Lielahteen ja Orivedelle sekä kolme raidetta Sääksjärvelle, josta Helsinkiin pariraide), ei tiheämmin voida nykyverkolla liikennöidä. Tarkoitan kuitenkin, että se tunnin vuorovälillä kulkeva juna pitää sinne rataverkolle saada mahdollisimman pian, eikä jäädä odottamaan jotain 20-30 minuutin välillä kulkevaa junaa "sitten joskus" kun ne lisäraiteet on rakennettu ja asutus sillä välin hajaantunut pitkin Pirkanmaata.

Hervantaan alkaa kohta olla jo pakottava tarve rakentaa raideliikennettä. Itse asiassa Hervantaan olisi alun alkajenkin ollut järkevää rakentaa raideliikenne, mutta pian 25 000 asukkaan ja 10 000 työpaikan Hervanta yhdessä 13 000 asukkaan Vuoreksen kanssa ei selviä pelkällä bussiliikenteellä. Tai no ehkä selviää, mutta tällöin Hervannasta keskustaan pääsee noin minuutin välein ruuhka-aikaan ja rahaa kuluu naftaan ja kuljettajiin. Taloudellista olisi alkaa jo nyt rakentaa raitiotietä keskustasta Hervantaan, mutta kun TASE 2025-projekti on vielä kesken. Vasta LJS:n valmistuttua tehdään alustava yleissuunnitelma. Tämän jälkeen tehdään tarvittaessa lopullinen yleissuunnitelma, hankesuunnitelma ja lopulta rakennussuunnitelmat ennen kuin päästään rakentamaan. Mahdollisesti tarvitaan myös YVA.




> Ainakin kesäaikataulun perusteella on aika vaikea päätyä siihen lopputulokseen, että linjalla 16 olisi nykyään potentiaalia ratikkalinjaksi.


Kesäaikataulun perusteella tuskin yksikään linja olisi potentiaalinen ratikkalinja. Talvisin 16 ajetaan 10 minuutin välein ruuhkassa ja lisäksi ruuhkalinjaa y35, joka ajaa pahimman ruuhkapiikin kohdalla kerran tunnissa 6:30-8:30 Reuharinniemestä TAYSiin ja iltapäivällä muutaman kerran Keskustorilta Reuhariin. Alustavia pohdintoja on, että jokin itäsuunnan 20 minuutin välein liikennöitävä linja ajettaisiin Reuharinniemeen Vähäniemenkadun kautta, jolloin linja 16 voitaisiin suoristaa ajamaan Lielahdenkatua (tulevaisuudessa Niemenrannan läpi) ja edelleen Enqvistinkatua Paasikiventielle. Kuten ylempänä totesin, tämä on vain ensiapua.



> Tähän on tulossa muutos, kun linjan 30 reittiä suoristetaan. Puuttuvat sik-sakit korvaa Tekkarinkadulla linja 23 ja Arkkitehdinkadulla 39.


Saas nähdä, suoristetaanko ja millä aikataululla. Ainakaan ensi syksyksi ei uudistusta tule, vaan sen kanssa otettiin aikalisä Vuoreksen ja laman takia.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## jawahl

> Ratikka puolestaan houkuttelee myös autoilijota...
> ...Ihan turha velloa pessimismissä, ettei siitä kuitenkaan mitään tule, rahat eivät riitä eikä sitä oikeastaan edes tarvita


"Ei tästä mitään tule" miehiä riittää kyllä monessakin kommentointiin kiihkeästi osallistuvassa kansanosassa. Ja tällä sapluunalla nämä menevät sitten hautaan asti toivoen, että vielä tulisi se elämän suuri "momentum", jolloin pääsisi ääni mielihyvästä hyristen julistamaan isoon ääneen että "minähän sanoin"...  :Smile: 

Sen verran näille pessimisteille annan kyllä toki ajatuksen siimaa, että pilalle passatuista autoilijoista ei missään nimessä saada kaikkia koskaan joukkoliikenteen kyytiin. Ei edes sitä yhtä kertaa. 
Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan elä 70...80 luvulla enää ja uudenlaiseen ajattelutapaan sekä liikkumiskulttuurin muutokseen kykeneviä on yhä enemmän. Aika tekee tässäkin tehtävänsä jälkimmäisten hyväksi.

Näkisin asian niin, että nykyistä huomattavasti paremmalla ja monipuolisemmalla joukkoliikenteellä (incl. ratikat, busat ja lähijuna) saataisiin autoilijoista n. 5% joukkoliikennettä käyttämään kokonaan. 20 % alkaisi käyttää joukkoliikennettä n. puoliksi kaikista matkoistaan ja n. 25% käyttäisi ehkä noin joka kolmannella matkallaan joukkoliikenteellä.

Tampereen kaupungissa ja lähikuntien rajaseudulla auton omistajia on lienee luokkaa 1/3 osa väestöstä eli n. 70.000 (korjatkaa, jos tiedätte). Näistä ehkä korkeintaan 15% käyttää nyt joukkoliikennettä jossain määrin auton ohella. Ei koskaan bussila menevää autoihmistä olisi siis n. 60.000.

Edellisestä saataisiin ennusteen perusteella paremman joukkoliikenteen myötä 3.000 + 6.000 + 5.000 = 14.000 uutta joukkoliikennematkaajaa. Jäljelle siis jäisi yhä puolet autoilijoista, jotka eivät periaattesta tai muusta yhtä "viisaasta" syystä bussiin tai ratikkaan koskaan nouse. Itse en kyllä usko, että näitä jääriä olisi enää noinkaan paljoa (edellyttäen, että joukkoliikenne todellakin toimisi nykyistä huomattavasti paremmin). Anyhow, antaa kuitenkin olla ennusteet mieluummin alakanttiin.

Jos bussien käyttöaste olisi nyt Tampereella n. 50 % (edelleen, korjatkaa jos ei näin), niin 14.000 uutta matkaajaa päivässä tarkoittaa n. 470 lisäbussia per päivä. Nousupaine korostuu väkrikkaalle akselille Hervanta-Kaleva-Tammela-Keskusta-Amuri-Pyynikki-Pispala-Niemenranta-Lielahti-Lentävänniemi, jolle näistä lisbusseista menisi ainakin varmasti viidennes eli n. 95 lisäbussia per päivä. Liikennöintitunteja lienee keskimäärin 17, eli tunnissa tarvittaisiin busseja Hervanta - Lentsu välille nykyisten lisäksi 5,6 kpl. Ruuhka-aikoina tietty enemmänkin. Tämä on mielestäni melko huomattava joukkoliikenteen kasvun määrä jo varsin varovaisin arvioinkin. Ja tähän kasvuun voidaan oikeastaan vastata vain ratikalla.

Tämän päälle voidaan sitten vielä pamauttaa raidekerroin ja ratikkalinjan uusien asuntojen varrelle muuttavat uudet asukkaat, joista on ilman vanhoja jääräpäisiä asenteita ja rasitteita huomattavasti helpompi saada joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä kuin nykyisistä "ei tää kannata ja ei tuu mitää" tyyppejä.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos ei Lentävänniemi niin mikä sitten olisi parempi vaihtoehto lännessä? Olen avoin kuulemaan eri näkemyksiä kunhan perustelut esitetään. Minun logiikkani on, että Lielahti on lännen tärkein kaupallinen keskus, jossa on myös julkisia palveluita. Jos ratikka tulee, Lielahdelle ei ole käytännössä vaihtoehtoja vaan sitä on palveltava. Ja jos reitti tulee Lielahteen asti, kaikkein loogisin jatkosuunta on Lentävänniemi: sinne on lyhyin matka ja se on suurin asutuskeskus lähistöllä. Ratikkaa ei siis tehdä pelkästään Lentävänniemen tarpeisiin vaan Lentävänniemi nyt sattuu sijaitsemaan sopivasti jotta ratikka kannattaa linjata juuri sinne.


Lännestä ei varmasti löydykkään parempaa jatkosuuntaa ratikalle kuin Lentsu -ainakaan Tampereen puolelta. Mikäli Siivikkala tulee kasvamaan hurjimpien kasvusuunnitelmien mukaan, niin se voisi olla myös vaihtoehtoinen linjaussuunta. Ongelmaksi jää silti edelleen alueen hajanaisuus. Ratikalla ei pystytä vähentämään bussiliikennettä, muuta kuin sen yhden korvaavan linjan osalta. Lietsun kaupallinen ydin jää myös auttamatta syrjään Niemenranta-Lentsu -ratikkareitillä. Niemenrannan ja muun täydennysrakentamisenkaan jälkeen alueen liikennöintitarpeet eivät ole lähellekkään sitä luokkaa, että bussiliikenteen kipuraja ylittyisi. Kapasiteetiltaan huomattavasti suuremmassa ratikassa puolestaan vaarana olisi se, että vuoroväli kasvaisi koska tyhjiä juniahan ei juurikaan kannata ajella. Tämä yhdistettynä harvempaan pysäkkiverkkoon ja vain marginaalisesti nopeampaan matka-aikaan eivät mielestäni tarjoa mitään parannuksia joukkoliikennematkustajalle.




> Jatkossa ratikkaa kannattaa toki kehittää siihen suuntaan, että uusia alueita ja ratoja rakennetaan samanaikaisesti. Kiikkisensalmen alitus (toivottavasti ennemmin alitus kuin ylitys) olisi erinomainen mahdollisuus tuoda Aitolahti ja Nurmi lähemmäs kaupunkia joukkoliikenteellä kuin autolla (sama muuten toimii Lentävänniemen osalta jos rata linjataan Niemenrannan kautta).


Jatkossa toki näin, erityisesti tulevaisuudessa Kiikkisensalmen alitus/ylitys vaikuttaa hienolta idealta. Siinä on todellista potentiaalia luoda raideliikenteelle kilpailukykyiset olosuhteet. Lentsun tapauksessa tällaista kilpailuetua kumipyöräliikenteeseen nähden ei ikävä kyllä ole olemassa, jollei sitten lähdetä Ertsun ehdottamalle linjaukselle, jolla puolestaan on tiettyjä tässä ketjussa jo aiemmin käsiteltyjä ongelmakohtia.




> Niin muuten: pakkokäyttäjille bussi voi olla toimiva joukkoliikenneväline, mutta se ei houkuttele vaihtamaan autosta julkisiin, ei ainakaan jos vuorovälejä harvennetaan rajusti iltaisin, viikonloppuisin ja kesäisin eli juuri niihin aikoihin jolloin matkustamista voisi kasvattaa verrattuna pakolliseen työmatkaliikenteeseen.


Vuoroväliharvennukset eivät ole riippuvaisia siitä onko liikennöintivälineen alla kumipyörät vai katolla virroitin. 




> Pakottavaa tarvetta ei kai ole myöskään tehdä kaupungista hyvää ja houkuttelevaa asuinpaikkaa. Kaipa täällä aina silti joku haluaisi asua sossun tukia nostaen. Silti näen että kaikki kehittäminen on positiivista. Järki kannattaa toki säilyttää eikä rakentaa mitään länsimetroa Hervantaan, mutta raitiotie on täysin realistinen hanke Tampereella. Ihan turha velloa pessimismissä, ettei siitä kuitenkaan mitään tule, rahat eivät riitä eikä sitä oikeastaan edes tarvita.


Oma ratikkauskoni ei ilmeisesti ole aivan yhtä vahva kuin sinulla, enkä lähtisi ylikorostamaan ratikan asemaa kaupungin kriittisenä vetovoimatekijänä. Siinä mielessä olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, että ratikka on täysin realistinen ja jopa toivottava hanke Tampereella. Kyseenalaistan kuitenkin sen, onko se sitä myös Lentsussa tai ylipäätään Länsi-Tampereella, ainakaan alkuvaiheessa.




> Kyse ei ole pelkästään linjasta 16. Jos ratikka linjataan oikein, siihen saadaan paitsi linja 16:n matkustajat niin myös matkustajia mm. Lielahdesta ja Pispalasta, jotka nykyisin kulkisivat muilla linjoilla. Lisäksi tulevat Niemenrannan matkustajat. Kyllä näistä yhteensä löytyy potentiaalia ratikkalinjaa varten. Varsinkin kun palvelutaso paranee ja osa ihmisistä vaihtaa autosta joukkoliikenteeseen.


Viittasinkin lähinnä siihen, kun kirjoitit että jo nykyisellään 16:sta olisi edellytykset ratikkalinjaksi. Ja Pispalastahan tuskin isoja massoja ratikkaan siirtyy, sen verran hyvä joukkoliikennekäytävä tuo valtaväylä on.




> Eikä muuten nykyisen bussilinjan aikataulusta voi päätellä yhtään mitään ratikan kysynnästä. Nykyiset aikataulut voidaan hallinnollisesti tehdä vaikka kuinka huonoiksi halutaan. Matkustajat sitten äänestävät jaloillaan eivätkä täytä edes noita harvoja vuoroja. Negatiivinen kierre on valmis.


Ei liity liikennöintivälineeseen. Myös ratikka-aikataulut voidaan sössiä hallinnollisesti. Toisaalta en oikein keksi syytä sille miksi hallinnollisesti haluttaisiin tuhota nimenomaan Lentsun yhteydet. Esim. Hervannan suunnan runkolinjoilla vuorovälit ovat huomattavasti parempia myös kesäaikaan. Johtuisiko mahdollisesti kysynnästä?

----------


## Ertsu

> Jäljelle siis jäisi yhä puolet autoilijoista, jotka eivät periaattesta tai muusta yhtä "viisaasta" syystä bussiin tai ratikkaan koskaan nouse.


Mikähän tuollainen "viisas" syy voisi olla ? Oletko koskaan ollut työelämässä ? Kuvitellaan, että kävisit töissä toisella puolella kaupunkia ja työvuorosi alkaisi klo. 06:00. Ensimmäinen bussi  Pohtolasta lähtee klo 04:50. Ata-Gears Oyn:n tehtaalla Atalassa olet joskus minuuttia vaille 6 ja joskus 20 yli 6, riippuen vaihtobussin aikataulusta. Aikaisempaan vaihtobussiin ehdit joskus ja joskus et. Sinun pitää jatkaa työpäivääsi niinä päivinä, jolloin et ehtinyt vaihtobussiin. Mestarille joudut tekemään tiliä, miksi myöhästyit.

Olisiko tuossa joku "viisas" syy kulkea omalla peltilehmällä ???

----------


## Ertsu

> Lietsun kaupallinen ydin jää myös auttamatta syrjään Niemenranta-Lentsu -ratikkareitillä... 
> Lentsun tapauksessa tällaista kilpailuetua kumipyöräliikenteeseen nähden ei ikävä kyllä ole olemassa, jollei sitten lähdetä Ertsun ehdottamalle linjaukselle, jolla puolestaan on tiettyjä tässä ketjussa jo aiemmin käsiteltyjä ongelmakohtia.


Mikä tässä on se ongelmakohta ?

Lenkkiä kierrettäisiin eri suuntiin eri vuoroilla.

----------


## Kaid

> Minusta Pariisissa käytössä oleva vaalenvihreä korosteväri yhdistettynä vaaleaan pohjaan on melko onnistunut. Se on samaan aikaan siron kevyt, moderni ja henkii nykyään trendikästä ympäristöaatetta.


Valkoisen käyttäminen pohjavärinä tuntuu olevan muodissa joukkoliikenteen värityksissä. Tässä ei sinällään ole mitään vikaa, mutta valkopohjainen väritys vaikuttaa helposti persoonattomalta kun niin monet kaupungit käyttävät sellaista. Omanlaisemman värityksen aikaansaamiseksi näkisin mielelläni tummemman värin päävärinä ja valkoisen koristeraitoina. Tämä toki vain henkilökohtaisena mielipiteenä.




> Miksi muuten perinteitä pitäisi korostaa yli kaiken värivalinnoissa? Ei Pariisissa kuten missään muuallakaan ole vuosikymmenestä toiseen käytetty samaa väriä. RATP:n metrojunissa oli sininen maalaus ennen nykyistä vihersävyistä eli muualla uskalletaan suunnitella ajan henkeen sopivaa modernia designia. Miksei siis meilläkin.


Suomalaisten muutosvastaisuus tuntuu olevan varsin voimakasta varsinkin, kun puhutaan joukkoliikennevälineiden värityksestä. Esimerkiksi Helsingissä sporien (sinällään minusta varsin viehättävä) oranssi/valkoinen väritys piti palauttaa takaisin kelta/vihreään, varioiden alkuperäiseen kokovihreään piti lisätä keltainen raita, ja HKL-bussiliikenteen muuttuessa HelB:ksi itkettiin Helsingin Sanomien yleisönosastolla HelB:n värityksen olevan liian erilainen ja kaupunkikuvaan sopimaton. Tampereen raitiotie voi toivottavasti uutena järjestelmänä välttyä tältä muutosvastaisuudelta ja uusille vaunuille voidaan saada omanlaisensa väritys. Mutta jos ei voida, niin perinteitä pitäisi lähteä hakemaan jostain muualta kuin nykyisestä Tampereen bussien värityksestä.




> EDIT: vielä uusi luonnos pikaraitiovaunusta liitteenä, onko yhtään parempi?


Itse pidin enemmän ensimmäisestä versiosta, keltainen raita ikkunoiden kohdalla oli hauska yksityiskohta joka sai värityksen näyttämään vähemmän kopiolta VR:n vanhasta värityksestä. Lisäksi murrettu punainen saa vaunun näyttämään nuhjuiselta ja vanhanaikaiselta (tämä oli mielestäni alkujaankin ongelma mallina olleessa VR:n värityksessä), kirkkaampi sävy antaisi modernimman ilmeen.

Otin vapauden tehdä oman tulkintani väritysluonnoksestasi.

----------


## jawahl

> Mikähän tuollainen "viisas" syy voisi olla ? Oletko koskaan ollut työelämässä ? Kuvitellaan, että kävisit töissä toisella puolella kaupunkia ja työvuorosi alkaisi klo. 06:00. Ensimmäinen bussi  Pohtolasta lähtee klo 04:50. Ata-Gears Oyn:n tehtaalla Atalassa olet joskus minuuttia vaille 6 ja joskus 20 yli 6, riippuen vaihtobussin aikataulusta. Aikaisempaan vaihtobussiin ehdit joskus ja joskus et. Sinun pitää jatkaa työpäivääsi niinä päivinä, jolloin et ehtinyt vaihtobussiin. Mestarille joudut tekemään tiliä, miksi myöhästyit.
> 
> Olisiko tuossa joku "viisas" syy kulkea omalla peltilehmällä ???


Parahin blogiveljeni Ertsu!

Kommentini ja arvioni perustui juurikin siihen, että joukkoliikenteen tarjonta dramaattisesti paranee, joka puolestaan antaa todelliset eväät pelkän autoilun vaihtoehdoille. 

Tuskinpa myöskään liikennöinin huippukohta koskaan ajoittuu tuohon manitsemaasi klo 4:50...6:00 aikaan. Se ei siis yksinään vaikuta autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen mittasuhteisiin. Tärkein ja suurin ryhmä lienee klo 7:00 - 20:00 välillä liikkuvat työ- ja vapaa-ajanmatkaajat. Toki en vähättele aamuvirkkujenkaan liikennetarpeita lain.

----------


## jawahl

> Itse pidin enemmän ensimmäisestä versiosta, keltainen raita ikkunoiden kohdalla oli hauska yksityiskohta joka sai värityksen näyttämään vähemmän kopiolta VR:n vanhasta värityksestä. Lisäksi murrettu punainen saa vaunun näyttämään nuhjuiselta ja vanhanaikaiselta (tämä oli mielestäni alkujaankin ongelma mallina olleessa VR:n värityksessä), kirkkaampi sävy antaisi modernimman ilmeen.
> 
> Otin vapauden tehdä oman tulkintani väritysluonnoksestasi.


Minusta tummanpunainen kirkas on tyylikäs joka muodossaan. Ja kuten aikaisemmin kirjoitin, se sopii Tampereen katukuvaan (siis muutenkin kuin verisen punakapinan vuoksi). En Tukholmassakaan ajattele punaisen bussin nähdessäni, että aha, siinäpä VR:n vanha vaunu, tai onpas siinä sotainen vasemmistolainen väri. Pikemminkin mieleen tulee Ferrari...

----------


## kouvo

> Miksi juuri Lentsu ansaitsee ratikan? ... Paasikiventien bussikaista parantaa joukkoliikenteen nopeutta nykyisestä, mutta ei vaikuta kapasiteettiongelmaan. Tesomalla kapasiteettiongelmaa ei ole, koska sen kautta ajaa monta linjaa, jotka haarautuvat eri puolille: Kalkkuun, Ikuriin, Haukiluomaan... Lentävänniemeenkin voidaan periaatteessa ajaa viiden minuutin välein bussilla, mutta se ei ole taloudellista ja on altis peräkkäinajolle. Sen lisäksi ratikkaa tukee  toistonkin uhalla  Niemenrannan ja Halkoniemen uudisrakentaminen aivan ratikkalinjan varteen.
> 
> Lentävänniemessä on tilaa enintään kahdelle linjalle: Vähäniemenkadun ja Lielahdenkadun kautta, toinen Reuhariin ja toinen Jänislahdenkadulle. Se voi kuitenkin korkeintaan olla väliaikaisratkaisu, sillä Reuharissa ja Vähäniemenkadulla ei ole tarpeeksi kysyntää 10 minuutin vuorovälille toisin kuin Jänislahdenkadun ja Lielahdenkadun (Niemenrannan) alueilla.


Kapasiteettiongelmaa ei ole Lentsussakaan ja kun uusia asuinalueita rakennetaan myös bussiliikennettä voidaan kehittää. Näiden kahden esittämäsi linjan kapasiteetti tulee riittämään Niemenrannan rakentamisen jälkeenkin alueelle, eikä sen ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa tarvitse olla pelkästään mikään väliaikaisratkaisu. 

Ongelmana Tampereella on se, että kun jatkuvasti parannetaan yksityisautoilun asemaa miljoonainvestoinneilla (mm. tunneli, Hämeenkadun parkkiluolat) niin joukkoliikenteen suhteellista asemaa on äärimmäisen hankala parantaa. Paasikiventien bussikaista on hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten itseasiassa lännen ratikkayhteydeltä rouhitaan pohjaa pois. Jos rahat kerran lyödään bussikaistaan, niin mitä järkeä on toteuttaa kilpaileva ratikkaväylä samaan tarpeeseen. Ja mitä näille bussikaistoille sitten tehdään jos lännen ratikka toteutuu -annetaan yksityisautoilijoille?




> Lähijunaliikenne tiheämmin kuin tunnin välein liikennöitynä vaatii ikävä kyllä suhteessa hyötyihin erittäin raskaat infrainvestoinnit. Koska Tampere on yksi kaukoliikenteen hubeista ja Suomen rataverkko on enimmäkseen yksiraiteista, ei tiheämmin voida nykyverkolla liikennöidä. Tarkoitan kuitenkin, että se tunnin vuorovälillä kulkeva juna pitää sinne rataverkolle saada mahdollisimman pian, eikä jäädä odottamaan jotain 20-30 minuutin välillä kulkevaa junaa "sitten joskus" kun ne lisäraiteet on rakennettu ja asutus sillä välin hajaantunut pitkin Pirkanmaata.


Juurikin samaa mieltä. Lähijunaliikennöinti olisi käynnistettävä välittömästi siinä laajudessaan kuin mahdollista, eikä odottaa sitä että infra mahdollistaa helsingin lähiliikenteen tyyppiset vuorovälit. Liikennöinnin aloittamisen jälkeen lähijunailua on kehitettävä edelleen ja tarkastelualueena tulee nimenomaa olla seutu, eikä yksittäinen pitäjä. Ratikan yksi suurimmista ongelmista on sen tamperekeskeisyys, joka jättää muun seudun täysin ulkopuolelle.




> Hervantaan alkaa kohta olla jo pakottava tarve rakentaa raideliikennettä. Itse asiassa Hervantaan olisi alun alkajenkin ollut järkevää rakentaa raideliikenne, mutta pian 25 000 asukkaan ja 10 000 työpaikan Hervanta yhdessä 13 000 asukkaan Vuoreksen kanssa ei selviä pelkällä bussiliikenteellä. Tai no ehkä selviää, mutta tällöin Hervannasta keskustaan pääsee noin minuutin välein ruuhka-aikaan ja rahaa kuluu naftaan ja kuljettajiin.


Hervannan suunnasta en ole eri mieltä, vaan Lentsusta.




> Alustavia pohdintoja on, että jokin itäsuunnan 20 minuutin välein liikennöitävä linja ajettaisiin Reuharinniemeen Vähäniemenkadun kautta, jolloin linja 16 voitaisiin suoristaa ajamaan Lielahdenkatua (tulevaisuudessa Niemenrannan läpi) ja edelleen Enqvistinkatua Paasikiventielle. Kuten ylempänä totesin, tämä on vain ensiapua.


Tämä ei ole vain ensiapua, vaan täysin toimiva ehdotus alueen joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseksi. Ratikkaa ei Lentsuun tässä vaiheessa tarvita, ei nopeuden eikä kapasiteetin vuoksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuvitellaan, että kävisit töissä toisella puolella kaupunkia ja työvuorosi alkaisi klo. 06:00. Ensimmäinen bussi  Pohtolasta lähtee klo 04:50. Ata-Gears Oyn:n tehtaalla Atalassa olet joskus minuuttia vaille 6 ja joskus 20 yli 6, riippuen vaihtobussin aikataulusta. Aikaisempaan vaihtobussiin ehdit joskus ja joskus et. Sinun pitää jatkaa työpäivääsi niinä päivinä, jolloin et ehtinyt vaihtobussiin. Mestarille joudut tekemään tiliä, miksi myöhästyit.


Ei tämä ole mikään syy asettaa autoilua joukkoliikenteen edelle. Kuvailet esimerkissäsi tyypillistä huonosti järjestettyä joukkoliikennettä. Sitä pitäisi verrata vaikka autoiluun päällystämättömillä kapeilla teillä, joita ei juuri koskaan huolleta, ja joita käyttävät kaikenlaiset kulkijat lehmälaumoista lähtien.

Eli lähdet aamulla autollasi töihin, muttet koskaan voi tietää, puuttuiko kaivonkansi ja matkasi tyssäsi siihen, oliko silta hajonnut ja saat kiertää 6 km tai juutuitko navetasta laitumelle tallustelevien lehmien perään. Sen sijaan esikaupunkiratikan rata pidetään aina kunnossa ja se kulkee minuutinvarmasti joka aamu...

Saksalaisen kaupungin Pohtolasta lähtee bussi, joka ajaa keskustan läpi Atalaan. Ja jos ei aja, sillä on järjestetyn vaihdon pysäkki, josta jatkoyhteys ei lähde ennen kuin omasi on tullut. Ei se sen kummempaa ole, kun vaan on halua hoitaa joukkoliikenne kunnolla.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ehdotan, että länsisuunnan linjan hyödyllisyyden lisäämiseksi linja jaetaan Lielahdessa kahteen haaraan: 
1. Lentävänniemi
2. Tesoman, Tohlopin ja Haukiluoman kerrostaloalueita palveleva haara

En esitä nyt Tesoman haaralle linjausta, toteanpahan vain, että pikaraitiotien ei tarvitse sitoutua nykyiseen katuverkkoon. Visiot tervetulleita.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ehdotan, että länsisuunnan linjan hyödyllisyyden lisäämiseksi linja jaetaan Lielahdessa kahteen haaraan: 
> 1. Lentävänniemi
> 2. Tesoman, Tohlopin ja Haukiluoman kerrostaloalueita palveleva haara
> 
> En esitä nyt Tesoman haaralle linjausta, toteanpahan vain, että pikaraitiotien ei tarvitse sitoutua nykyiseen katuverkkoon. Visiot tervetulleita.


Olen jo moneen kertaan esittänyt omia visioitani, mutta tapanasi on johdonmukaisesti tyrmätä kaikki sillä perusteella, että missään muuallakaan ei käytetä sellaisia ratkaisuja. Miksi nyt kuitenkin toivotat visiot tervetulleiksi ? Tätä sivua taaksepäin kelaamalla löydät yhden minun visioni. Tuo lenkkihän on sama kuin kaksi haaraa. Haarat on vain yhdistetty toisesta päästä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tarkoitan ratkaisua, jossa on kaksi arkisin päiväaikaan 10 minuutin välein kulkevaa linjaa toinen Lentävänniemeen ja toinen Tesomalle, joilla on yhteisellä osuudella Lielahdesta itään 5 minuutin vuoroväli. Tällaiset ratkaisut ovat varsin yleisiä raitioteillä ympäri eurooppaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tarkoitan ratkaisua, jossa on kaksi arkisin päiväaikaan 10 minuutin välein kulkevaa linjaa toinen Lentävänniemeen ja toinen Tesomalle, joilla on yhteisellä osuudella Lielahdesta itään 5 minuutin vuoroväli. Tällaiset ratkaisut ovat varsin yleisiä raitioteillä ympäri eurooppaa.


Kyllä kyllä ja sen lisäksi ne haarat voisi yhdistää toisesta päästä, jolloin matkustajilla olisi mahdollisuus päästä myös Lentävänniemestä Tesomalle ja päinvastoin.

----------


## jawahl

> Juurikin samaa mieltä. Lähijunaliikennöinti olisi käynnistettävä välittömästi siinä laajudessaan kuin mahdollista, eikä odottaa sitä että infra mahdollistaa helsingin lähiliikenteen tyyppiset vuorovälit. Liikennöinnin aloittamisen jälkeen lähijunailua on kehitettävä edelleen ja tarkastelualueena tulee nimenomaa olla seutu, eikä yksittäinen pitäjä. Ratikan yksi suurimmista ongelmista on sen tamperekeskeisyys, joka jättää muun seudun täysin ulkopuolelle.


Osittain samaa mieltä. Lähijunaa tulisi ehdottomasti yrittää saada toimimaan sillä nykyisten kiskojen sallimalla 1 h vuoroväillä, jonka VR ja RHK ilmeisesti voisivat pitkin hamain hyväksyä. 

Tiheämpi lähijunan liikennöintiväli mahdollistuu kuitenkin ainoastaan raskaan raideliikenteen infrarakentamisella ja se on monin verroin kalliimpaa ja vaikeampaa toetutaa kuin kevyt raideliikenne. Sitten kun meillä on lähijunan kanssa yhteistyökumppaneina VR ja RHK sekä kaavoittamaton nykyraiteiden varsi, niin enpä tiedä... 

Ratikka voidaan kuitenkin viedä suoraan sinne, jossa jo nyt on kapasiteettia ja sitä kapasiteettia voidaan ratikan myötä sitten alkaa johdonmukaisesti lisäämään. 
Mikään ei myöskään estä jatkamasta ja varaamasta ratikan linjaa kehyskuntien puolelle. Tämä nyt olisi järkevääkin ja varmasti näin tarkoitus suunnitelmissa onkin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehdotan, että länsisuunnan linjan hyödyllisyyden lisäämiseksi linja jaetaan Lielahdessa kahteen haaraan: 
> 1. Lentävänniemi
> 2. Tesoman, Tohlopin ja Haukiluoman kerrostaloalueita palveleva haara
> 
> En esitä nyt Tesoman haaralle linjausta, toteanpahan vain, että pikaraitiotien ei tarvitse sitoutua nykyiseen katuverkkoon. Visiot tervetulleita.


Kannatan lämpimästi tätä ajatusta. Näin se alunperin olisi pitänyt ajatellakin. Ja hyödyt saadaan todellakin siitä että mennään suorinta reittiä eikä katuverkon mukaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Miten siis ratikkapysäkille tullaan kauempaa ?
> Vai olisiko sieltä kauempaa sitten suorat bussireitit ratikan kanssa rinnakkaisina (peräkkäisinä) keskustaan mennessä ?


 Käytännössä kyllä. Otetaanpa esimerkiksi Lentävänniemi ja Niemen asuinalue, joiden liikenne hoidetaisiin ratikalla, mutta naapurit Ryydynpohjassa ja Siivikkalassa käyttäisivät edelleen bussia kulkemiseensa. Erityisiä vaihtoasemia voidaan toki ja ehdottomasti kannattaakin järjestää, mutta kunhan liikenne ei muutu sataprosentiseksi liityntäliikenteeksi. 




> Mikä tässä on se ongelmakohta ?
> 
> Lenkkiä kierrettäisiin eri suuntiin eri vuoroilla.


Ei muuta Ertsu kuin (jälleen kerran) kelaamaan viestejä taaksepäin.




> Kyllä kyllä ja sen lisäksi ne haarat voisi yhdistää toisesta päästä, jolloin matkustajilla olisi mahdollisuus päästä myös Lentävänniemestä Tesomalle ja päinvastoin.


Itse en näe niin merkittävää matkustajamäärää Tesoman ja Lielahden välillä, jotta niiden välille kannattaisi rakentaa suora ratikkalinja. Tämä poikittainen yhteys saataisiin  järkevämmin hoidettua poikittaisbussilla, jolla olisi selkeät ja synkronoidut vaihtoasemat Lentävänniemen ja Tesoman ratikkalinjoihin.




> Saas nähdä, suoristetaanko ja millä aikataululla. Ainakaan ensi syksyksi ei uudistusta tule, vaan sen kanssa otettiin aikalisä Vuoreksen ja laman takia.


Kas. Uutta tietoa minulle.

----------


## Jykke

> Miten siis ratikkapysäkille tullaan kauempaa ?


Nyt unohtui meikäläiseltä yksi tärkeä liityntämuoto, joka on enemmän kuin positiivinen ja se pitää pikaisesti vielä mainita: Polkupyöräily. Ratikkapysäkeille tulisi järjestää hyvät pyöräparkit ja pyöräilytiet. Näin saadaan tulemaan väkeä kauempaakin.

----------


## Ertsu

> Nimenomaan. Joka toinen kiertää "loopin" myötä ja toinen vastapäivään. Itse suosin yksinkertaisia nauhamaisia linjoja, joita käyttäessä ei tarvitse miettiä, että pääsenkö tällä vuorolla suoraan kotiin, vai tarvitseeko minun kiertää Lielahden/Lentävänniemen kautta vai ei. Mieluummin suoraan koko alueen halki. Lentävänniemen päässä ei sellaista lähiötä vielä (eikä ratikankaan jälkeen) löydy, että oma pikaraide järven poikki olisi järkevää rakentaa. Lisäksi tuollaisessa "loopissa" pitäisi osata valita aina oikealla puolella oleva pysäkki, tai ratikan huomatessaan vaihtaa kiiren vilkkaa puolta, että säästyisi lisäodottelulta.


Vähän ontuva on tuo perustelusi. Itse suosit nauhamaisia linjoja ja sellaisiahan suurin osa linjoista varmaan tulee olemaankin. Mikä muuten on looppi ? Tuo lenkki parantaisi sekä kauppakeskuksen palvelua että niiden lentsulaisten, jotka eivät halua kierrellä kauppakeskuksen kautta. Vastapäivään kiertävällä ratikalla olisi eri linjanumero kuin myötäpäivään kiertävällä, joten sekaannuksen vaaraa ei olisi. Niiden vuorotiheys olisi 5 min. Lenkillä ratikoita kulkisi samaan suuntaan siis 10 min.  välein. 

Mitä tulee pikaraiteen rakentamiseen järven poikki, niin ei tuollainen pengersilta mitään ihmeitä maksa. Täyttömaata siihen vaan ja yksi raide. Aikataulusuunnittelu hoitaisi sen, etteivät ratikat tule toisiaan vastaan tuolla osuudella.

Oikeastaan tarkemmin ajatellen, voisihan siinä kaksikin raidetta olla. Riippuen tietysti vuorotiheydestä.

----------


## Jykke

> Mikä muuten on looppi ?


 Tarkoittaa tuollaista lenkkiä. Englannin kielestä loop.  




> Tuo lenkki parantaisi sekä kauppakeskuksen palvelua että niiden lentsulaisten, jotka eivät halua kierrellä kauppakeskuksen kautta.


Edelleenkin Lentävänniemen päästä ei löydy niin suurta väkimäärää, jotta suora pengersilta olisi kannattavan kuuloinen. Yhdellä  linjalla saadaan kerättyä yhdelle ratikkalinjalle tehokkaasti matkustajia ja parannettua linjan kannattavuutta. Kierto kauppakeskuksen kautta ei todellakaan ole kohtuuton ja oikein etuisuuksin toteutettuna ei hidasta matkaakaan merkittävästi. Tässä on nyt taas vähän havaittavissa tunnelista tuttua sekuntien (kallista) säästöyritystä.




> Vastapäivään kiertävällä ratikalla olisi eri linjanumero kuin myötäpäivään kiertävällä, joten sekaannuksen vaaraa ei olisi.


Tällaisella menettelyllä ei olisikaan. 




> Niiden vuorotiheys olisi 5 min. Lenkillä ratikoita kulkisi samaan suuntaan siis 10 min.  välein.


 Lenkin puute pyritään korvaamaan tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. Mutta edelleen ongelmaksi muodostuu oikean puolen valitseminen. Sitäkin voi toki avittaa aikataulunäytöillä. Mutta entäs kun se Lentsulainen ei haluakkaan mennä Lielahden kautta? Hän odottaa siis ekstraa omaa  "nopeaa" junaansa, vaikka olisi jo ekalla ratikalla hyvän matkaa menossa kohti keskustaa. 




> Mitä tulee pikaraiteen rakentamiseen järven poikki, niin ei tuollainen pengersilta mitään ihmeitä maksa.


 Mutta se ei ole ilmainenkaan. Ja kun hyötysuhde ei näytä valoisalta niin silloin se vasta kallis onkin.




> Täyttömaata siihen vaan ja yksi raide. Aikataulusuunnittelu hoitaisi sen, etteivät ratikat tule toisiaan vastaan tuolla osuudella.
> 
> Oikeastaan tarkemmin ajatellen, voisihan siinä kaksikin raidetta olla. Riippuen tietysti vuorotiheydestä.


Yksiraiteisella pätkällä on mahdollista ajaa vaikka viidenkin minuutin välein, mutta se vaatii todellakin tarkan suunnittelun ja mahdolliset ohitusraiteet. Jos vuoroväli on jo 5-10 min. niin silloin näen jo kaksiraiteisen radan lähes pakollisena (ellei jokin vaadi käyttämään yksiraiteisuutta. Esim. kapea katuosuus).

----------


## Ertsu

> Edelleenkin Lentävänniemen päästä ei löydy niin suurta väkimäärää, jotta suora pengersilta olisi kannattavan kuuloinen.


No ihan varmaan löytyy. Moni yksityisautoilija vaihtaisi kipin kapin nopeaan ratikkaan. 




> Yhdellä  linjalla saadaan kerättyä yhdelle ratikkalinjalle tehokkaasti matkustajia ja parannettua linjan kannattavuutta.


Mitä tuolla tarkoitat ? Tuossa minun mallissani olisi tavallaan yksi kahteen osaan jaettu linja. 




> Kierto kauppakeskuksen kautta ei todellakaan ole kohtuuton ja oikein etuisuuksin toteutettuna ei hidasta matkaakaan merkittävästi.


On se kohtuuton suoraan kyytiin verrattuna.




> Lenkin puute pyritään korvaamaan tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. Mutta edelleen ongelmaksi muodostuu oikean puolen valitseminen.


Mikä siinä niin vaikeata on ? Jos olet Lielahden liikealueella ja menossa keskustan suuntaan, valitse linja 1. Jos olet menossa Lentsuun, valitse 2 j.n.e. 1. kulkee eteläistä raidetta ja 2. pohjoista raidetta.




> Mutta entäs kun se Lentsulainen ei haluakkaan mennä Lielahden kautta? Hän odottaa siis ekstraa omaa  "nopeaa" junaansa, vaikka olisi jo ekalla ratikalla hyvän matkaa menossa kohti keskustaa.


Juuri näin. Hän odottaa eri puolella katua eri suuntaan menevää ratikkaa, koska hän tietää kokemuksesta, että se ratikka on aikaisemmin keskustassa kuin toiseen suuntaan menevä.
Jos ei ole kiire ja on kova pakkanen tai räntäsade, hän voi mennä siihen pidemmän reitin ratikkaan. 




> Mutta se ei ole ilmainenkaan. Ja kun hyötysuhde ei näytä valoisalta niin silloin se vasta kallis onkin.


No on se nyt murto-osa tunnelin hinnasta. Mitä tarkoitat hyötysuhteella ? Epäiletkö, ettei nopeaan ratikkaan riitä matkustajia ? Tässä tapauksessa nopeus tulee yhtäaikaa ajonopeudesta ja suorasta reitistä.




> Yksiraiteisella pätkällä on mahdollista ajaa vaikka viidenkin minuutin välein, mutta se vaatii todellakin tarkan suunnittelun ja mahdolliset ohitusraiteet. Jos vuoroväli on jo 5-10 min. niin silloin näen jo kaksiraiteisen radan lähes pakollisena (ellei jokin vaadi käyttämään yksiraiteisuutta. Esim. kapea katuosuus).


Riippuu tietysti myös yksiraiteisen osuuden pituudesta. Tuo pengersilta olisi jotain alle kilometrin luokkaa. Täytyypä katella karttaa vielä.

----------


## killerpop

Kohta tästä ketjusta voitaisiin irroittaa Lentävänniemen ja Lielahden liikenteen järjestämiseen liittyvät viestit omaksi ketjukseen. Mutta pistetään vielä silti tähän, kun tässä se keskustelu onkin.

Reitteihin pitää ottaa sen verran kantaa, että käytännössä Paasikiventien pohjoinen puoli käy kauppa-asioilla juurikin Lielahden kaupallisessa keskuksessa. Alueella päivittäistavarakaupasta vastaa tällä hetkellä kaksi S-markettia, Lidl ja yksi Citymarket. 

S-marketit on tarkoitus korvata yhdellä Prismalla, joka tulee kylläkin Enqvistinkadun ja Lielahdenkadun risteyksen tuntumaan nykyisen kaupallisen keskuksen pohjoispuolelle. Rakennustyöt eivät ole kylläkään alkaneet. Mainittakoon nyt se tärkeä tieto: Citymarket EI muuta mihinkään ja sinne sijainnistaan huolimatta kuljetaan (nykyisin) myös linja-autolla.

On visioitu, että bussiliikennettä nopeutettaisiin ohjaamalla reitti Enqvistinkatua (linja 16). Tässä saattaa syntyä mielikuva, että reitti olisi nopeampi. Todellisuudessa se ei ole sen nopeampi, mutta huonommin se palvelee (esim linja Y35). JOS linjalla 16 ei tarvitse pysähtyä Harjuntaustan pysäkillä (jonka välittömässä läheisyydessä ovat niin Lidl, molemmat S-marketit, Posti, Vapaa valinta ja ties mitä), niin liikennevalokierroista johtuvista syistä, linjan 16 vaunu voi olla hyvinkin nopeampi nykyisellä reitillään Paasikiventie - Lielahdenkatu. Siirto Enqvistinkadulle sen sijaan heikentäisi paikallisten asiointimatkoja!

Tokihan Enqvistinkadun ja Lielahdenkadun liittymän valokierrolle tapahtuu jotain Prisman myötä eikä varmasti enää suosita samassa suhteessa suoraan kulkevaa liikennettä, mutta tähän menee vielä oma aikansa. Nyt kun tarvetta ei oikeasti ole pilata toimivaa, ei siihen ole syytä kajota. Sama koskee linjaa 16 reittinsä osalta (vuoroväliin on syytä sen sijaan puuttua välittömästi).

Aiemmissa keskusteluissa on tullut myös selvästi ilmi se tosiasia, että ratikka ei ole käytännössä nopeampi kuin bussilinja samalla reittilinjauksella ja jos on, niin nopeushyöty pilataan pidentyneillä kävelymatkoilla. Jos ratikka Lentävänniemen ja Lielahden alueelle on pakko saada, on itsestään selvää, että sen pitää kulkea kaupallisen keskuksen kautta eikä ohittaa sitä alueen reunamilta. Eikä sitä pidä myöskään oikaista Näsijärven poikki, vaikka se ainoa reilusti nopeuttava vaihtoehto olisikin, koska silloin se ei enää palvelisi.

Linjan 16 linjaprofiili olisi varsin mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Mistä matkustajat oikeasti nousevat kyytiin, missä jäävät, mikä on maksimikuorma jne? Talviaikataulukaudella on muutama vuoro Lentävänniemi-Keskustori suunnassa, joissa kuljetaan erityisesti Harjuntaustan koululle ja Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkille. Keskustorin ohi jatkavia ihmisiä, jotka ovat nousseet ennen Amuria, ei montaa ole, nekin yleensä jäävät Koskipuistossa ja sitkeimmät rautatieasemalla pois. Linjaa käytetään näemmä myös liityntäyhteytenä Ikaalisiin niin että vaihto tapahtuu jäämällä pois Harjuntaustan pysäkillä ja kävelemällä siitä hieman Lielahti th:n pikavuoropysäkille.

Kesäaikataulukaudella vuorot kulkevat ruuhka-aikanakin tuossa mainitussa suunnassa sellaisillä kuormilla, että kaikille riittää istumapaikkoja (käytössä noin 51-paikkaisia teliautoja). Ja varmati vähemmän kulkisi, jos autoilla ei pääsisi enää niinkään lähelle kauppoja kuin nyt.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuo lenkki parantaisi sekä kauppakeskuksen palvelua että niiden lentsulaisten, jotka eivät halua kierrellä kauppakeskuksen kautta.


Millä tavalla se parantaisi myös kauppakeskuksen palvelua? Ilman pengersiltasilmukkaasi kauppakeskuksellehan ajettaisiin 5 minuutin välein suoraan Pispalan kautta. Pengersiltasi ei ole niin nopea, että paljon pidempi matka Lentävänniemen kautta keskustaan olisi nopeampi kuin vain marginaalisesti hitaampi rata suoraan Pispalan kautta keskustaan. Varsinkin, kun Lentsussa todennäköisesti ajettaisiin kadulla.

Sitä paitsi hanke on muutenkin hyvin epätodennäköinen, koska Lielahden sulkeminen pengersillalla aiheuttaisi todennäköisesti merkittävän ympäristöhaitan lahdelle, eikä sillan ali pääsisi kulkemaan kuin hyvin pienellä veneellä. Eikä järven iso maatäyttökään ilmaista ole. Lahti on kartan mukaan tuolla kohdalla jopa 20-40 metriä syvä, joten kannattaa lopettaa hömppäpömppä pengersillasta. Oikean 2 km pituisen sillan hintahan sitten on siellä 200 miljoonan toisella puolen. Halvemmalla saanee tunnelimetron Pispalanharjun ali.

----------


## Ertsu

> Millä tavalla se parantaisi myös kauppakeskuksen palvelua? Ilman pengersiltasilmukkaasi kauppakeskuksellehan ajettaisiin 5 minuutin välein suoraan Pispalan kautta.


Tarkoitin, että molempiin suuntiin kierrettävä silmukka palvelisi kauppakeskusta paremmin kuin pelkkä pengersilta. 




> Pengersiltasi ei ole niin nopea, että paljon pidempi matka Lentävänniemen kautta keskustaan olisi nopeampi kuin vain marginaalisesti hitaampi rata suoraan Pispalan kautta keskustaan. Varsinkin, kun Lentsussa todennäköisesti ajettaisiin kadulla.


Kauppakeskukselta keskustaan matkustavien ei tarvitsisi kiertää pengersillan kautta, vaan silmukkaa ajettaisiin molempiin suuntiin.




> Sitä paitsi hanke on muutenkin hyvin epätodennäköinen, koska Lielahden sulkeminen pengersillalla aiheuttaisi todennäköisesti merkittävän ympäristöhaitan lahdelle, eikä sillan ali pääsisi kulkemaan kuin hyvin pienellä veneellä.


Veneiden kulkuaukko tehtäisiin sopivaan kohtaan penkereen keskivaiheille. Siis pienveneille. Vähän Pohtosillan tapaan. 




> Oikean 2 km pituisen sillan hintahan sitten on siellä 200 miljoonan toisella puolen. Halvemmalla saanee tunnelimetron Pispalanharjun ali.


Se matka on n. 1 km.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoitin, että molempiin suuntiin kierrettävä silmukka palvelisi kauppakeskusta paremmin kuin pelkkä pengersilta.


Mutta se ei palvele paremmin kuin pelkkä Pispalan kautta kulkeva rata.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta se ei palvele paremmin kuin pelkkä Pispalan kautta kulkeva rata.


Kylläpäs vaan palveleekin. Se palvelee siis Lentävänniemessä ja Lielahdessa asuvia, joilla ei ole asiaa kauppakeskukseen.

----------


## jawahl

> Nyt unohtui meikäläiseltä yksi tärkeä liityntämuoto, joka on enemmän kuin positiivinen ja se pitää pikaisesti vielä mainita: Polkupyöräily. Ratikkapysäkeille tulisi järjestää hyvät pyöräparkit ja pyöräilytiet. Näin saadaan tulemaan väkeä kauempaakin.


Tämä on unohdettu nykyisen bussiliikenteenkin kohdalla. Harrastan itse juurikin pyöräilyä bussipysäkille/-ltä, mutta tiedossani ei ole yhtäkään pysäkkiä, jossa edes kohtuullinen pyöräparkkimahdollisuus olisi. Tämä "liityntäliikennöintini" lyhentää itselläni matka-aikaa kotiovelta pysäkille 5 min.

Tämä mahdollisuus tulee ilman muuta sisällyttää niin bussien, ratikan kuin lähi-/kaukojunien yhteyteen. 
Mikä mahtanee rautatiesaseman tilanne tällä hetkellä olla? En ainakaan ole huomannut pyöräparkkia missään, vaan olen junamatkoilla jättänyt tsykelin autojen parkkikannelle platformien tasolle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se matka on n. 1 km.


Mistä kohdasta ihan tarkasti ajattelit penkereesi linjata? Jos sen vie ihan Lentsun kärjestä, matka on todellakin 2 kilometriä. Jos taas ajattelit viedä sen Lentävänniemenkadun ja Lielahdenkadun risteyksestä suoraan kohti Santalahtea, jää suurin osa Lentsua kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolelta. 

Kumpikohan on nopeampaa? Kävellä kilometri (yli 10 minuuttia) lähimmälle pysäkille ja päästä pengersiltaa nopeasti keskustaan, vai kävellä korkeintaan 400 metriä (5 minuuttia) ja kiertää Lielahden kautta?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kylläpäs vaan palveleekin. Se palvelee siis Lentävänniemessä ja Lielahdessa asuvia, joilla ei ole asiaa kauppakeskukseen.


Nyt vähän lukutaitoa kehiin. Tarkoitin, että silmukkarata ei _kauppakeskusta_ palvele paremmin kuin suora rata Pispalasta. Koko silmukkaratasi vaihtoehtona ei ole pelkkä pengerrata Lentävänniemestä, vaan pelkkä Pispalan kautta kulkeva rata. Pengerratasi ei siis ole mikään win-win, vaan se heikentää kauppakeskuksen alueen palvelua. Silmukkarata ei niin paljon, mutta heikentää silti. Ja kuten tuli jo todettua, pengerratasi jättäisi suuren osan Lentsua palvelematta, joten sen hyödyt lentsulaisillekin olisivat vähintäänkin kyseenalaiset. Suora rata Pispalan kautta voidaan kuitenkin viedä Lielahdenkadun päähän, silmukkaasi ei.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mistä kohdasta ihan tarkasti ajattelit penkereesi linjata? Jos sen vie ihan Lentsun kärjestä, matka on todellakin 2 kilometriä. Jos taas ajattelit viedä sen Lentävänniemenkadun ja Lielahdenkadun risteyksestä suoraan kohti Santalahtea, jää suurin osa Lentsua kävelyetäisyyden ulkopuolelta.


Entisen Ranta-Kesoilin paikkeilta sinne sellutehtaan joutomaan reunaan. Voisin laittaa kuvankin, mutta noilla karttakuvilla lienee joku tekijänoikeussuoja ?




> Kumpikohan on nopeampaa? Kävellä kilometri (yli 10 minuuttia) lähimmälle pysäkille ja päästä pengersiltaa nopeasti keskustaan, vai kävellä korkeintaan 400 metriä (5 minuuttia) ja kiertää Lielahden kautta?


Pengersilta ei vaikuttaisi suunniteltujen pysäkkien paikkaan mitenkään. Samat pysäkit ja samat kävelymatkat pengersillalla tai ilman.

----------


## Ertsu

> Nyt vähän lukutaitoa kehiin. Tarkoitin, että silmukkarata ei _kauppakeskusta_ palvele paremmin kuin suora rata Pispalasta.


Ei palvele. Pikaratikan tarkoitus onkin palvella vain matkustajia. Ei kauppakeskusta.

----------


## hylje

Nyt unohtuu se, että kauppakeskukset pyörivät ihmisten, eli siis matkustajien rahoilla. Ei se mitään, unohtuu se monelta muultakin: moneen, moneen paikkaan pääsee lähemmäs omalla autolla kuin bussilla, koska parkkipaikka rakennettiin nerokkaasti puljun eteen. Bussilla oven eteen on käytännöllistä tulla, mutta sitä ei pidetä tärkeänä.

----------


## killerpop

> Kylläpäs vaan palveleekin. Se palvelee siis Lentävänniemessä ja Lielahdessa asuvia, joilla ei ole asiaa kauppakeskukseen.


Ketä ne ovat? Toisekseen kannattaa myös muistaa että Lielahdenkadun verrelle Kodin ykkösen pohjoispuolelle on suunniteltu paikkaa Länsi-Tampereen kirjastolle, johon tullaan jollain aikavälillä yhdistämään Lentävänniemen ja Lamminpään kirjastot. Ja vaikka tämä hanke ei ole vielä ajankohtainen eivätkä kaikki tarvitse julkisia palveluita (mutta ruokaa tarvitsevat), niin mainittakoon että sattuupa tuossa koulukorttelissa olemaan myös Lielahden terveysasema omalääkäreineen.

Lenkkiajattelu tapetaan ihan sillä että nykyisellä eikä vielä tulevallakaan asukasmäärällä ole mitään järkeä ajattaa niin paljoa vaunuja alueelle, että lenkkien varrelle muodostuisi riittävä vuoroväli, jotta ne olisi käyttökelposia. Täytemaa Näsijärveen ratikkaa varten on sarjassamme keksintöjä, joilla taas ei ole mitään järkevyyttä niin hintansa kuin saatavan hyödyn suhteen (muutaman minuutin säästö matkassa, kun matkustajien matkustustarpeet unohdetaan vallanja tehdään osuus vain käyttökelpoiseksi entistä pienemmälle osalle potentiaalisista käyttäjistä).

Kyllähän kaikenlaista keksiä saa, mutta ihan mitä tahansa huuhaata ei kannata tarjota. Lentävänniemeen muuttavat varmasti hyväksyvät sen tosiasian, että heiltä ei koskaan tule olemaan oikorataa järven poikki, ei Kuruun el Teiskoon eikä Santalahteen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ketä ne ovat? Toisekseen kannattaa myös muistaa että Lielahdenkadun verrelle Kodin ykkösen pohjoispuolelle on suunniteltu paikkaa Länsi-Tampereen kirjastolle, johon tullaan jollain aikavälillä yhdistämään Lentävänniemen ja Lamminpään kirjastot. Ja vaikka tämä hanke ei ole vielä ajankohtainen eivätkä kaikki tarvitse julkisia palveluita (mutta ruokaa tarvitsevat), niin mainittakoon että sattuupa tuossa koulukorttelissa olemaan myös Lielahden terveysasema omalääkäreineen.


En ole ajamassa paitsioon noita esittämiäsi kohteita pengersillalla. Kuten jo monesti olen maininnutkin, lenkkiä ajettaisiin kahteen suuntaan. Eli ratikka kulkisi edelleen tärkeiden kohteiden ohi.




> Lenkkiajattelu tapetaan ihan sillä että nykyisellä eikä vielä tulevallakaan asukasmäärällä ole mitään järkeä ajattaa niin paljoa vaunuja alueelle, että lenkkien varrelle muodostuisi riittävä vuoroväli, jotta ne olisi käyttökelposia.


Vaunuja ei tarvita sen enempää kuin ilman siltaa -vaihtoehdossakaan.

----------


## jawahl

Tämä sivuaa ratikka- ja lähijunahanketta, joten laitetaan nyt tästäkin vähän tänne:

Autoilun ikuinen äänenkannattaja, provokaattori ja Iltalehden aamupainos Aamulehti julistaa tänään, että 9-tielle huudetaan lisää autokaistoja Tampereelta Kangasalan ja Oriveden suuntaan. Automiespolot joutuvat siellä kuulemma ajamaan epäinhimmillisissä ruuhkissa jopa parikin kertaa päivässä ja sitten menee hermo. Onpa kurjaa!
Yllättävää kyllä, hinnasta ei uuden välittömästi tarvittavan tien "pakottavan tarpeen" kohdalla puhuta mitään, vaikka esim. raideliikenteen kohdalla otetaan esille aina sanat "kallis", "turha", "haihattelu" ja "ehkä joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa".

Tampereellahan (ja muuallakin Suomessa) ruuhkat ratkaistaan niin, että rakennetaan sadoilla miljoonilla lisää katuja, teitä, siltoja ja tunneleita, jotka sitten taas lisäävät autoilua. Sen jälkeen taas rakennetaan sadoilla mijoonilla lisää katuja, teitä, siltoja ja tunneleita, koska autolla on päästävä! Eikä kukaan valita. Mikään muu liikkumismuoto ei käy kehityksessä 80- lukua elävien suomalaisten vähäiseen järkeen.

Sivistyneissä maissa liikennettä ohjataan jatkuvasti turvallisille kiskoille ja bussiverkostoja parannetaan. 
Esim. kevyen raideliikenteen väylät maksavat saman verran kuin monia kertoja heikompikapasiteettisen ja turvattomamman tien rakentaminen. Mutta eihän se käy kun se on kallista! 

Liikennevälineiden onnettomuumustilastoja ja ympäristöä pilaava autoilu ja sen vaatima infrastruktuuri taas on Tampereen (ja muiden suomalaisten kaupunkien) päättäjille aina halpaa ja tarve on kova! Aina automiehiä täällä sorretaan ja autoilua haitataan tahallisesti... Ja keskustan kaupoissakaan kukaan ei kuulemma käy ilman autoa (vaikka esim. T:reen kaupungin tutkimuksessa keskustan kaupoissa kävi 2005 autolla 30...37 % kaikista kävijöistä). 

Hajanaisten megaketjumarkettien ökyjohto kiittää (lahjuksilla voideltua) kaavoitajaa, Aamulehden ymmärtävää toimtusta, liikenneasioista päättävää ja marketteihin autoilevaa tuulipukukansaa. Lämmin kiitos uskollisuudestanne ketjukaupan kuppaajaa kohtaan!

----------


## Jykke

> Harrastan itse juurikin pyöräilyä bussipysäkille/-ltä, mutta tiedossani ei ole yhtäkään pysäkkiä, jossa edes kohtuullinen pyöräparkkimahdollisuus olisi.


Leinolan päätepysäkillä (linja 16) pitäisi yhä olla pyörätelineet nimenomaan tätä tarkoitusta varten. Telineestä pystyy edelleen erottamaan sanan* Liikennelaitos,* joten ilmeisesti polkupyörällä tapahtuva liityntä on tiedostettu, mutta jostain syystä se ei ole yleistynyt.

----------


## jawahl

> Kas, tiedätkö jotain, mitä minä en tiedä? Eli mitä Savilinnan ja Haarlan tehtaan väliin on tulossa? Vai onko tämä vain todennäköisyyksiin perustuvaa spekulaatiota? Itse katson, ettei siihen rakoon mahdu muuta kuin liikennettä. Jos pääradan lisäraiteet meinataan toteuttaa nykyisten pohjoispuolelle, ei Paasikiventien ja pääradan lisäksi mahdu mitään muuta.


Pirkankadun trollikkahallin ja "Pispalan radan" välissä on n. 14 hehtaarin alue joutomaana upein Näsijärvinäkymin (alla kartta ja kuvia alueesta). Ainoa infra mitä siinä on, on pieni tenniskenttä ja sen päällystämätön parkkipaikka. Tätä aluetta palvelisi erinomaisesti ratikka ja/tai lähijuna ja/tai bussit.
Puistona alue ei nyt ole, eikä siitä ole tarvetta puistoa tehdäkään. Sadan metrin päässä ylärinteessä on nimittäin hehtaaritolkulla Pyynikin metsää.

Mikäli lisäraiteita on tulossa, eivät ne vie tuosta pinta-alasta kuin pienen osan. Lisäraiteideiden toteutus on käsittääkseeni kuitenkin epätodennäköistä hankkeen kalleuden, vaikeuden ja etenkin Pirkkalan oikoratahankkeen vuoksi. Pirkkalan oikoratahan mahdollistaisi lähijunat nykyisten Pispalan raiteiden puitteissa tiheälläkin vuorovälillä.

Alueelle (radan yläpuolelle) ei ole tulossa tunnelin liittymiä eikä muuta liikennettä. Aluetta ei ole vielä käsitelty, mutta kaupunkisuunnittelua käsittelevissä keskusteluissa on alueen asuinrakentaminen ollut esillä. Eli kyllä, tämä on vielä spekulaation asteella. 
Pitäisin sitä kuitenkin todella epätodennäköisenä ja huonona kaupunkisuunnitteluna, jos tällaista käyttämätöntä aluetta keskustan ja erinomaisien liikenneyhteyksien varrella ei käytettäisi tiiviin ja modernin kerrostaloasumisen tarpeisiin. 
Alue on samankaltainen ja hieman suurempi pinta-alaltaan kuin esim. Järvensivun länsipäässä välittömästi radan pohjoispuolella oleva uusi kerrostaloalue.

Melko tehottomassa käytössä (mm. talvella ja keväällä pois käytöstä) olevalle tenniskentälle ja sen parkkipaikalekin voidaan varmasti löytää järkevämpi paikka jostan hyvien autoyhteyksien varrelta.
Alueen yläpuolella ei ole asutusta ja alue sijoittuu yläpuoliseen tiehen nähden hyvinkin alhaalla, joten melko korkeakin rakentaminen on mahdollista.

----------


## ultrix

> Kapasiteettiongelmaa ei ole Lentsussakaan ja kun uusia asuinalueita rakennetaan myös bussiliikennettä voidaan kehittää. Näiden kahden esittämäsi linjan kapasiteetti tulee riittämään Niemenrannan rakentamisen jälkeenkin alueelle, eikä sen ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa tarvitse olla pelkästään mikään väliaikaisratkaisu.


Lentävänniemmen ja Niemenrannan matkustajat tekevät jo sellaisen potin, mikä vastaa vähintään nykyisen 16:n käyttäjämääriä. Niemenrantaan tulee kodit vähintään yhtä isolle joukolle kuin Vähäniemenkadun-Pohtolankadun tienoon asukkaille, ja suora, erillistä bussikatua käyttävä yhteys houkuttelee isomman osan väestä kyytiin. 10 minuutin vuoroväli käynee pieneksi Niemenrannan valmistuttua, puhumattakaan Halkoniemen (Lentsun keskustan) uusien kerrostalojen tuomasta joukkoliikennematustajalisäyksestä. Reuharinniemen ja Vähäniemenkadun asukkaista ja jonkin verran mahdollisesti myös Halkoniemestä tulee riittävästi käyttäjiä 20 minuutin välein liikennöivälle linjalle. Mainittakoon, että Lentävänniemen kulkutapajakauma on joukkoliikenteen kannalta poskettoman surkea (jopa surkeampi kuin 33400-alueella, eli Lietsu-Pohtola-Ryydynpohja), ja ainoastaan joukkoliikenteen parantamisella ja lisäasutuksen tuomisella prosenttia voidaan nostaa.

Totta kai Vähäniemenkadun linja voidaan vetää myös Jänislahdenkadulle ja vaikka ajaa 10 minuutin välein, mutta silloin Reuharinniemen joukkoliikenne jää enintään nykytasolle (kolme vuoroa suuntaansa arkipäivisin). Tämä ei myöskään ole liikennetalouden kannalta kestävää.





> Ehdotan, että länsisuunnan linjan hyödyllisyyden lisäämiseksi linja jaetaan Lielahdessa kahteen haaraan:
> 1. Lentävänniemi
> 2. Tesoman, Tohlopin ja Haukiluoman kerrostaloalueita palveleva haara
> 
> En esitä nyt Tesoman haaralle linjausta, toteanpahan vain, että pikaraitiotien ei tarvitse sitoutua nykyiseen katuverkkoon. Visiot tervetulleita.


Minusta fiksumpaa olisi vetää toinen haara Ylöjärvelle ja nivoa radanrakennus ja radanvarren rakentaminen yhdeksi kaupunkikehityshankkeeksi, joka maksaa itsensä. Tesoman-Haukiluoman suunnalle ei suurempaa täydennysrakentamista ole mahdollista tehdä.




> Osittain samaa mieltä. Lähijunaa tulisi ehdottomasti yrittää saada toimimaan sillä nykyisten kiskojen sallimalla 1 h vuoroväillä, jonka VR ja RHK ilmeisesti voisivat pitkin hamain hyväksyä.


Lähijuna pitää tässä vaiheessa nähdä erillisenä joukkoliikenteen pikavuorona  ja peruspalvelun tarjoamisena radanvarsitaajamiin kerran tunnissa. Bussi on lähijuna-alueiden runkoyhteys keskustaan, mutta juna vie nopeasti ison joukon harvemmin. Jos juna liikennöi ruuhkapiikin aikaan, voidaan erillisistä ruuhkavuoroista luopua ja ajaa samalla sapluunalla ruuhka- ja päiväaikoina.




> On visioitu, että bussiliikennettä nopeutettaisiin ohjaamalla reitti Enqvistinkatua (linja 16). Tässä saattaa syntyä mielikuva, että reitti olisi nopeampi. Todellisuudessa se ei ole sen nopeampi, mutta huonommin se palvelee (esim linja Y35). JOS linjalla 16 ei tarvitse pysähtyä Harjuntaustan pysäkillä (jonka välittömässä läheisyydessä ovat niin Lidl, molemmat S-marketit, Posti, Vapaa valinta ja ties mitä), niin liikennevalokierroista johtuvista syistä, linjan 16 vaunu voi olla hyvinkin nopeampi nykyisellä reitillään Paasikiventie - Lielahdenkatu. Siirto Enqvistinkadulle sen sijaan heikentäisi paikallisten asiointimatkoja!
> 
> Tokihan Enqvistinkadun ja Lielahdenkadun liittymän valokierrolle tapahtuu jotain Prisman myötä eikä varmasti enää suosita samassa suhteessa suoraan kulkevaa liikennettä, mutta tähän menee vielä oma aikansa. Nyt kun tarvetta ei oikeasti ole pilata toimivaa, ei siihen ole syytä kajota. Sama koskee linjaa 16 reittinsä osalta (vuoroväliin on syytä sen sijaan puuttua välittömästi).


Linjan 16 nopeutus on kokonaisuus. Se koostuu oikaisuista Lielahdenkadun ja myöhemmin Niemenrannan kautta sekä Enqvistin- ja Sepänkadun kautta. Lisäksi linja saa bussikaistat (ja liva-etuudet) koko matkalle Enqvistinkadun ja Paasikiventien risteyksestä keskustaan sekä oman bussikadun Niemenrantaan. Jos ratikkaa ei toteuteta, tulee bussikaistat myös Enqvistin- ja Lielahdenkadulle.

Cittaria ja Lielahden aluekeskuspalveluja varten säilyisi jatkossakin nykylinjausta käyttävä bussilinja. Se vaan tuskin menisi Jänislahdenkadulle asti (vaikka mistä sitä toisaalta tietää ennen päätöksiä) vaan Reuharinniemeen, josta puuttuu joukkoliikenne ruuhka-aikoja lukuunottamatta täysin. Tämä kiertelevähkö linja säilyisi myös raitiotien tullessa.




> Linjan 16 linjaprofiili olisi varsin mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Mistä matkustajat oikeasti nousevat kyytiin, missä jäävät, mikä on maksimikuorma jne? Talviaikataulukaudella on muutama vuoro Lentävänniemi-Keskustori suunnassa, joissa kuljetaan erityisesti Harjuntaustan koululle ja Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkille. Keskustorin ohi jatkavia ihmisiä, jotka ovat nousseet ennen Amuria, ei montaa ole, nekin yleensä jäävät Koskipuistossa ja sitkeimmät rautatieasemalla pois. Linjaa käytetään näemmä myös liityntäyhteytenä Ikaalisiin niin että vaihto tapahtuu jäämällä pois Harjuntaustan pysäkillä ja kävelemällä siitä hieman Lielahti th:n pikavuoropysäkille.


Liityntäyhteytenä Ikaalisiin ja Hämeenkyröön minäkin olen linjaa joskus käyttänyt.  :Very Happy: 

Minulla on hallussani harjoitustyönä laadittu matkustajaprofiili linjalta 16. Sen mukaan aamuisin kuorma tulee Lentävänniemestä, keskimäärin 35 matkustajaa per vuoro ja bussi täyttyy pikkuhiljaa Lentsun ja Santalahden-Onkiniemen pysäkeiltä. Käppyrän mukaan Harjuntaustan koulun pysäkillä jää yhtä paljon pokaa pois kuin tulee kyytiinkin. Varmasti :40 ja :50-lähdöt korostuvat teinitäytteisimpinä. Seuraava merkittävä poistumispaikka on mainitsemasi Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkki - yhdistettynä Pyynikin uimahallin pysäkkiin. Tämän jälkeen Tuulensuussa ja Keskustorilla jäädään pitkälti pois. Otos on pieni: yhdeltä maaliskuiselta arkipäivältä kaksi lähtöä (7:40 ja 8:50) ja vain osuudelta Lentsu-K:tori.

Toisen ryhmän laatiman matkustajaprofiilin mukaan pokaa olisi enimmillään keskimäärin 40 Pohtolankatu 25:n ja Harjuntaustan koulun välillä, jonka jälkeen noin kymmenen matkustajaa jää pois.  Pysäkin jälkeen mentäisiin noin 30 matkustajan kuormalla keskustaan Tästä käppyrästä minulla ei ole minkäänlaisia lähtötietoja, ainoastaan tieto "Aamuprofiili 7-9".

Koska aineistoni on hyvin rajallinen, lienee empiiriset, jokapäiväisen matkustajan havainnot vähintään yhtä luotettava tietolähde. Matkustin lähes joka arkipäivä linjalla 16 vuosien 2000 ja 2006 välillä keskustan halki kouluun. Muistan, että bussi oli aina ruuhka-aikoina vähintään seisomakuormassa, useimmiten jopa tuulilasikuormassa Harjuntaustan koulun pysäkin jälkeen ja tilanne paheni vuosi vuodelta. Istumaan pääsi vasta TAYS:n pysäkin jälkeen. Tuolloin tosin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan oli 11 minuuttia, minkähän verran nykyinen 10 minuutin vuoroväli + täsmä-y35 mahtaa helpottaa pahimpia ruuhkia?




> Kesäaikataulukaudella vuorot kulkevat ruuhka-aikanakin tuossa mainitussa suunnassa sellaisillä kuormilla, että kaikille riittää istumapaikkoja (käytössä noin 51-paikkaisia teliautoja). Ja varmati vähemmän kulkisi, jos autoilla ei pääsisi enää niinkään lähelle kauppoja kuin nyt.


No tämä on (tavallaan) hyvää kuultavaa. Siis hyvä, että kyytiin mahtuu. Muistaakseni viime kesänä oli aivan toivoton tilanne. Lisättiinkö tarjontaa viime vuodesta vai vähenivätkö matkustajat?




> Pirkankadun trollikkahallin ja "Pispalan radan" välissä on n. 14 hehtaarin alue joutomaana upein Näsijärvinäkymin (alla kartta ja kuvia alueesta). Ainoa infra mitä siinä on, on pieni tenniskenttä ja sen päällystämätön parkkipaikka. Tätä aluetta palvelisi erinomaisesti ratikka ja/tai lähijuna ja/tai bussit.
> Puistona alue ei nyt ole, eikä siitä ole tarvetta puistoa tehdäkään. Sadan metrin päässä ylärinteessä on nimittäin hehtaaritolkulla Pyynikin metsää.


Ai tuo alue, luulin että tarkoitit radan pohjoispuolta. Eikös tuonne ole tulossa Pyynikin sosiaali- ja terveysasema, joka lohkaisnee ison osan alueesta?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minusta fiksumpaa olisi vetää toinen haara Ylöjärvelle ja nivoa radanrakennus ja radanvarren rakentaminen yhdeksi kaupunkikehityshankkeeksi, joka maksaa itsensä. Tesoman-Haukiluoman suunnalle ei suurempaa täydennysrakentamista ole mahdollista tehdä.


Ainahan on rationaalisempaa lähteä tavoittelemaan kymmentä oksalla kuin sitä joka olisi jo pivossa -
eli Tesoman-Haukiluoman suunnalla olisi jo olemassa riittävä väestöpohja 10 minuutin välein kulkevalle raitiovaunulle. Ylöjärven suunnalla nykyinen maankäyttö ei mahdollista raitiotietä, vaan vain kehittämishanke mahdollistaisi raitiotien.

Ilmakuvien perusteella alueella olisi todella paljon täydennysrakentamismahdollisuuksia esimerkiksi saneeraamalla parkkialueita tai Tesoman kuihtunutta palvelukeskusta rakentamiseen, samaan tapaan kuin tänne linkatuissa Lentävänniemen suunnitelmissa.

Ennen kaikkea, jos lähdetään tekemään ratikkaa, ei kannata sokeutua etsimään vain suuria täydennysmahdollisuuksia. Myös olevien kohteiden palvelu on tärkeää, ja monella suunnalla Tampereella on paljon mahdollisuuksia pienempään täydentämiseen, koska monella suunnalla "valmiissa" maankäytössä on todella paljon löysää.

Oleellista on myös se, että Hervannan raitiotielle olisi riittävän vahvat parit länsisuunnassa. Nähdäkseni  Tesoma + Lentävänniemi voisi olla riittävä pari Hervannan kuormalle.

----------


## kouvo

> Lentävänniemmen ja Niemenrannan matkustajat tekevät jo sellaisen potin, mikä vastaa vähintään nykyisen 16:n käyttäjämääriä. Niemenrantaan tulee kodit vähintään yhtä isolle joukolle kuin Vähäniemenkadun-Pohtolankadun tienoon asukkaille, ja suora, erillistä bussikatua käyttävä yhteys houkuttelee isomman osan väestä kyytiin. 10 minuutin vuoroväli käynee pieneksi Niemenrannan valmistuttua, puhumattakaan Halkoniemen (Lentsun keskustan) uusien kerrostalojen tuomasta joukkoliikennematustajalisäyksestä.


Ottamatta tarkemmin kantaa linjojen linjauksiin, niin sikäli mikäli koko luoteisen alueen lisäkapasiteettitarve tulevaisuudessa on suunnilleen luokkaa nykyinen 16 (mikä ainakin omasta mielestäni kuulostaa varsin realistiselta), niin bussiliikenteen kehittäminen vaikuttaa erittäin kilpailukykyiseltä vaihtoehdolta ratikkaliikenteeseen verrattuna niillä kulmilla, etenkin kun:




> Linjan 16 nopeutus on kokonaisuus. Se koostuu oikaisuista Lielahdenkadun ja myöhemmin Niemenrannan kautta sekä Enqvistin- ja Sepänkadun kautta. Lisäksi linja saa bussikaistat (ja liva-etuudet) koko matkalle Enqvistinkadun ja Paasikiventien risteyksestä keskustaan sekä oman bussikadun Niemenrantaan. Jos ratikkaa ei toteuteta, tulee bussikaistat myös Enqvistin- ja Lielahdenkadulle.


Mutta jos ratikka kaikesta huolimatta on alueelle tulossa, niin nämä bussiliikenteen lisäkaistat (jotka loppupeleissä siirtyvät sitten yksityisautoilijoille) on syytä jättää toteuttamatta.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta jos ratikka kaikesta huolimatta on alueelle tulossa, niin nämä bussiliikenteen lisäkaistat (jotka loppupeleissä siirtyvät sitten yksityisautoilijoille) on syytä jättää toteuttamatta.


Miksi ihmeessä? Vähäisin muutostöin bussietuudet on muutettavissa raitioliikenteen käyttöön. Ja itse asiassa suurin osa mainitsemistani etuuksista eivät ole eksklusiivisesti 16:n etuuksia vaan ylipäänsä läntisen bussiliikenteen: esimerkiksi Turvesuonkatu-Enqvistinkatu on määrätty voimassaolevassa yleiskaavassa joukkoliikenteen runkokäytäväksi, joskin ilman varsinaisia bussikaistoja (2+2 kaistaa). Erilliselle joukkoliikenneväylälle (lue: raitiotielle) on jätetty katusuunnitelmissa 7-10 metrin maastokäytävä.

Paasikiventien ja Sepänkadun bussikaistaa tulisi käyttämään merkittävä osa läntisestä seutuliikenteestä (Nokia, Ylöjärvi, kehyskunnat) ja pikavuoroliikenne. Ehkä myös osa läntisten esikaupunkien paikallisliikenteestä. On suunniteltu, että Pispalan kannaksella puolet bussivuoroista kulkisi Pispalan valtatietä ja puolet Paasikiventietä. Lisäksi lähijuna ja raitiotie tuonevat tulevaisuudessa oman ROW-väylänsä kannakselle.

----------


## kouvo

> Paasikiventien ja Sepänkadun bussikaistaa tulisi käyttämään merkittävä osa läntisestä seutuliikenteestä (Nokia, Ylöjärvi, kehyskunnat) ja pikavuoroliikenne. Ehkä myös osa läntisten esikaupunkien paikallisliikenteestä. On suunniteltu, että Pispalan kannaksella puolet bussivuoroista kulkisi Pispalan valtatietä ja puolet Paasikiventietä. Lisäksi lähijuna ja raitiotie tuonevat tulevaisuudessa oman ROW-väylänsä kannakselle.


Lähijunayhteys aluksi Nokialle ja jossain vaiheessa toivottavasti myös Ylöjärvelle vähentäisivät olennaisesti näiden bussikaistojen tarvetta. Nokialta nyt ei muutenkaan kannata ajaa Tampereelle busseja Paasikiventien kautta, vaikka lähijunaa ei tulisikaan. Ylöjärveltäkin osa busseista on syytä ohjata jatkossakin Pispalan valtatien kautta. Kaukaisemmista kunnista tuleva bussiliikenne ja pikavuoroliikenne ovat sen sijaan niin harvaa, että niitä varten ei mitään bussikaistoja tarvita. Kaiken kaikkiaan suhteellisen älytöntä yrittää väsätä Paasikiventiestä mitään bussireittiä kun Pispalan valtatie on huomattavasti toimivampi. Ratikka vielä mukaan tähän soppaan, niin siinähän sitä sitten jo onkin riittämiin ylimääräistä kapasiteettia. Tampereellakin voitaisiin päättää mitä oikein halutaan kehittää, eikä säntäillä sinne tänne eri suunnitelmien ja hankkeiden kanssa.

----------


## jawahl

> Ai tuo alue, luulin että tarkoitit radan pohjoispuolta. Eikös tuonne ole tulossa Pyynikin sosiaali- ja terveysasema, joka lohkaisnee ison osan alueesta?


Itse sos.terv.as. rakennus ei tuon tämänhetkisen kaavan kuvan mukaan alueesta lohkaise alaa ollenkaan. Se näyttäisi tekstinkin mukaan sijoittuvan ylemmäksi melko pienelle tontille Pirkan kadun tasoon. 
Kaavassa kuitenkin on myös alapuolinen alue merkitty osin tälle hankkeelle, mutta tämänhetkisestä kaavasta ei selviä, onko siihen tarkoitus rakentaa esim. parkkipaikka vai leviääkö rakenus myös alas. Toivottavasti kuitenkaan ei. Olisi nimittäin vähän liian komea paikka pelkille seisoville peltilehmille. Odottelen kaavaan tarkennuksia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tämän päivän (2.8.2009) Aamulehdessä sivulla A11 kommentoidaan raitiotietä ympäristöasioiden yhteydessä. Lehti siteeraa ympäristöpäällikkö Kaisu Anttosta:




> Nopeasta pikaratikasta on luovuttu Tampereella korkeiden perustamiskustannusten vuoksi. Helsingin ratikoiden kaltaisia katuraitiovaunuja kuitenkin harkitaan vielä, Anttonen kertoo. Tampereella selvitetään myös mahdollisuutta tuoda kaduille rollikoina tunnettuja sähköllä kulkevia busseja eli johdinautoja.


Tämä ei vastaa käsitystäni asioiden tilasta. Toivottavasti kyseessä on (jälleen kerran) väärinkäsitys. Tampereen katuraitiotie ei käsittääkseni TASE2025:n mukaan tarkoita helsinkiläistä museoraitiotietä vaan nykyaikaista pikaraitiotietä, jota vaan ei voida kutsua pikaraitiotieksi kun se nimi tahrattiin aikaisemmin poliittisessa pelissä. Aikaisempi pikaraitiotie oli itse asiassa duo-pikaraitiotie (ja tarkkaan ottaen vain yksi spesifi inkarnaatio kaikista mahdollisista kuviteltavissa olevista duo-pikaraitiotieratkaisuista), kun taas "katuraitiotie" on oikeasti pikaraitiotie ilman duo-käyttöä eli itsenäisesti toimiva järjestelmä, jota ei ole integroitu valtakunnan rataverkkoon (ainakaan vielä -- toivottavasti mahdollisuutta ei suljeta pois väärillä teknisillä ratkaisuilla).

(T)rollikat eivät aja samaa asiaa, mutta kieltämättä mielestäni niillä olisi sijansa kevyemmin kuormitetuilla reiteillä ellei sitten virtajohdottomien akkubussien tekniikka kehity niin paljon, että aika ajaa näiden ohi. Mutta yhtäkaikki, joukkoliikenteen rungon täytyy perustua (pika)raitiotiehen.

Samassa jutussa pormestari Timo P. Nieminen kommentoi taloudellisten suhdanteiden vaikutusta ilmastotyölle ja kaavoitukselle:




> Taantuma on vienyt puhtia kuntien ilmastotyöstä koko Suomessa. Tampereen pormestari *Timo P. Nieminen* myöntää, että myös Tampereella joudutaan harkitsemaan joidenkin ilmastotoimien siirtämistä. [...] Jos taantuma on haaste ilmastotyölle, myös nousukausi tuo omat ongelmansa yhdyskuntarakenteen tiivistämiselle ja yksityisautoilun vähentämiselle. Nieminen sanoo, että kuntien ja kaupunkien on suunniteltava perinteisiä omakotialueita, kun elintaso nousee ja ihmiset haluavat isoja koteja. Elintason nousu kasvattanee myös yksityisautoilua. Niemisen mukaan yksityisautoilu on kasvanut Tampereella jatkuvasti.


Vaikuttaisi, että pormestari Nieminen pitää yksityisautoilun kasvua luonnonlakina taloudellisen kasvun oloissa eikä ymmärrä, että joukkoliikenteen tarjonnalla (erityisesti tekemällä siitä laadullisesti houkuttelevaa) voidaan vaikuttaa yksityisautoilun määrään. Joukkoliikenne ei ole vain köyhien pakkokäyttäjien kuljettamista varten vaan ideaalisti palvelee kaikkia mahdollisimman hyvin. En myöskään ymmärrä, miksi tilavan kodin välttämättä täytyisi olla omakotitalo ja sinne täytyisi kulkea autolla. Eikö täällä ymmärretä, miten voidaan kaavoittaa tiivistä ja houkuttelevaa asumista? Esimerkiksi oikeasti korkeatasoisia kerrostaloja, pienkerrostaloja tai matalaa tiivistä?

----------


## hylje

Helsingin Sanomien mielipidepalstoilla on viime päivinä nokitettu nykyarkkitehtejä kykenemättömyydestä suunnitella korttelikaupunkia. Vaikka rakennettaisiin uutta kantakaupunkiin, uudesta korttelista tuleekin lähiömäistä talometsää: asunnot jäävät myymättä. Pasilan ja Vallilan välissä oleva konepajan alue mainittiin esimerkkinä.

Voi hyvin olla, että nyky-Suomessa ei todellakaan osata rakennuttaa houkuttelevaa tiivistä asumista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsingin Sanomien mielipidepalstoilla on viime päivinä nokitettu nykyarkkitehtejä kykenemättömyydestä suunnitella korttelikaupunkia. Vaikka rakennettaisiin uutta kantakaupunkiin, uudesta korttelista tuleekin lähiömäistä talometsää: asunnot jäävät myymättä. Pasilan ja Vallilan välissä oleva konepajan alue mainittiin esimerkkinä.


Tämä on totta ja mielestäni paha ongelma. Tampereellakin jopa luksusalueet kuten Tampella tai Ratinanranta näyttävät koostuvan pistemäisistä taloista tontin keskellä. Siis kuin lähiössä. Väärin. Jos halutaan tehdä keskustamaista, pitää tehdä umpikorttelia. Tuntuu vain siltä, että nykyarkkitehdeillä ja kaavoittajilla on jokin henkinen blokki umpikortteleita vastaan. Keskustamaista halutaan, mutta aina vaan tulee lähiötä, joka parissa vuosikymmenessä slummiutuu.

Jos kehua pitää, niin on Tampereella pari positiivistakin esimerkkiä. Tampereen West End Tuulensuussa istuu kaupunkikuvaan varsin hyvin eikä riko umpikorttelia arvokkaassa miljöössään. Ja Sepänkadun radanpuoleisessa kulmassa on kohtuullisen uusi kerrostalo, joka on rakennettu niin yhteensopivaksi viereisen vanhan talon kanssa, että yhtäkkiä katsoen ei huomaa että aiemmin vajaa kortteli onkin täydennetty uudella rakennuksella umpikortteliksi (tässä tapauksessa ainakin kadun ja radan puolelta). Enemmän tällaista! Tosin kummassakin tapauksessa helpottaa, että rakennukset on rakennettu jo ennestään olemassa olevaan umpikorttelirakenteeseen. Uutta umpikorttelia en ole nähnyt.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivottavasti kyseessä on (jälleen kerran) väärinkäsitys. Tampereen katuraitiotie ei käsittääkseni TASE2025:n mukaan tarkoita helsinkiläistä museoraitiotietä vaan nykyaikaista pikaraitiotietä


Kyllä minustakin kuulostaa kovasti siltä, että K.A. ei tiedä, mistä puhuu. TASE:n katuratikkahan oli suunniteltu ihan oikealla tavalla, ja eikös sen laskennallinen matkanopeuskin ollut yli 20 km/h, mikä on ihan kohtuullinen tulos ydinkeskustan halki kulkevalle ratikkalinjalle? Se, että se kulkee katuverkossa (omalla urallaan) on pikemminkin hyvä kuin huono asia, kulkeehan se silloin siellä missä ihmisetkin ovat. Mutta nimitys "katuratikka" särähtää korvaan, koska se tuo mieleen tuollaisen 3T:n kaltaisen matelijan). Mielestäni TASE:n vaihtoehdot nimettiin hölmösti, kun "pikaratikka" oli jo varattu muuhun käyttöön. Olisivatpa nimenneet vaihtoehdot vaikkapa "duoratikaksi" (=nykyinen pika) ja "pikaratikaksi" (=nykyinen katu)...

----------


## Ertsu

> Kyllä minustakin kuulostaa kovasti siltä, että K.A. ei tiedä, mistä puhuu. TASE:n katuratikkahan oli suunniteltu ihan oikealla tavalla, ja eikös sen laskennallinen matkanopeuskin ollut yli 20 km/h, mikä on ihan kohtuullinen tulos ydinkeskustan halki kulkevalle ratikkalinjalle? Se, että se kulkee katuverkossa (omalla urallaan) on pikemminkin hyvä kuin huono asia, kulkeehan se silloin siellä missä ihmisetkin ovat. Mutta nimitys "katuratikka" särähtää korvaan, koska se tuo mieleen tuollaisen 3T:n kaltaisen matelijan). Mielestäni TASE:n vaihtoehdot nimettiin hölmösti, kun "pikaratikka" oli jo varattu muuhun käyttöön. Olisivatpa nimenneet vaihtoehdot vaikkapa "duoratikaksi" (=nykyinen pika) ja "pikaratikaksi" (=nykyinen katu)...


Mikä vika "katuratikka" -nimessä on, jos se kerran katuverkossa kuitenkin kulkee ?  20 km/h nopeuskaan ei anna vielä aihetta "pika" -etuliitteen käyttöön, vaan "pika" tarkoittaa yleensä nopeaa. Tampereen ratikkahankkeen yhteydessä ei tietääkseni ole "museo" -etuliitettä kukaan tarjonnutkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä vika "katuratikka" -nimessä on, jos se kerran katuverkossa kuitenkin kulkee?


Ei siinä periaatteessa mitään vikaa pitäisikään olla, katuratikkahan se on ja hyvä sellainen. Mutta kun Suomessa on vain yhdessä paikassa ratikoita, ja ne ovat poikkeuksellisen hitaita katuratikoita, niin tuo Tampereenkin nimitys assosioituu mielestäni liikaa Helsingin ratikoihin. Tässä tapauksessa nimitys tuo siis (minusta) mieleen hitauden.

Helsingissä ratikoiden keskinopeus on linjasta riippuen luokkaa 13-16 km/h. Mikähän mahtaa olla esim. Zürichin ratikkalinjojen keskinopeus? Nehän ovat myös puhtaita katuratikoita, joilla periaatteessa on, tai voisi olla, samat historialliset rasitteet kuin meillä Helsingissä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hass-Klau & Crampton 2002: Future of Urban transport vastaa kaikkeen.

Keskinopeuksia, esimerkkejä:
Basel 17,5 km/h
Bremen 19,5 km/h
Zürich 16,7 km/h
Düsseldorf 21,5 km/h
Freiburg 18,5 km/h
Göteborg 15,9 km/h
Saarbrücken (duoratikka) 36 km/h
Strasbourg 21 km/h
Calgary 25 km/h
Dallas 33 km/h
Portland 33,4 km/h

Selvityksen yksi yllättävimpiä pointteja oli, että joukkoliikennejärjestelmän käyttö korreloi negatiivisesti absoluuttisen nopeuden kanssa. Tämä johtuu siitä, että tiivis kaupunkirakenne on merkittävin joukkoliikenteen korkeaa käyttöä selittävä tekijä. Tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa pysäkkitiheys on korkea, joka vähentää keskinopeutta. 

Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita, ettei raitiotietä kannata nopeuttaa, vaan sitä, että nopeutta ei kannata tavoitella kaupunkirakenteeseen sovittamisen kustannuksella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hass-Klau & Crampton 2002: Future of Urban transport vastaa kaikkeen.


Onpa mielenkiintoista! Zürich ja Göteborg, joita usein käytetään esimerkkeinä tasokkaasta raitioliikenteestä, painivat nopeuden osalta samassa sarjassa Helsingin kanssa. Kun pääsisimme  ehkä 3B/T:tä lukuunottamatta  keskinopeuteen 17 km/h niin voisimme olla aika tyytyväisiä. Ja Tampereen suunniteltu yli 20 km/h on siis oikein hyvä tulos (vrt. Strasbourg).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onpa mielenkiintoista! Zürich ja Göteborg, joita usein käytetään esimerkkeinä tasokkaasta raitioliikenteestä, painivat nopeuden osalta samassa sarjassa Helsingin kanssa.


Göteborg ei paini. Kyllä siellä keskinopeudet ovat Hass-Klau & kumppanien tilastoista huolimatta 20:n paremmalla puolella. Olisiko tuossa Hass-Klaun tilastossa vain katuratojen keskinopeus? Göteborgissahan on kaikki esikaupunkiradat käytännössä erillisratoja, osa on rakennettu täyseristysperiaatteella.  

Göteborgin raitiolinjojen aikataulut löytyvät Västtrafikin sivuilta www.vasttrafik.se .
Linjojen pituudet kerrotaan taas täällä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Future of Urban Transportin tiedot ovat vuosilta 1999 ja 2000, joten ne voivat olla vanhentuneita. Tietolähteenä ovat liikennöitsijöiden tiedot. On varmasti vaihtelevaa, miten tiedot on laskettu.

Göteborgin osalta huomauttaisin kuitenkin, että siellä pysäkkiajat ovat huonojen ovikäytäntöjen ja matkustajien kurittomuuden vuoksi pitkät, etuudet eivät ole kovin korkeatasoisia, ja olen siellä nähnyt myös vaunujen sumppuuntumista. Tiedot ovat kuitenkin ajalta ennen Kringen - reittien käyttööonottoa.

Joka tapauksessa 20-30 km/h välillä olevat keskinopeudet ovat kuitenkin raitiotielle varsin korkeita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Göteborgissa on vuosituhannen vaihteen jälkeen a) lopetettu matkalippujen myynti vaunuissa b) saatu Kringen-pakettiin liittyen oikaisevia raideyhteyksiä ja c) parannettu valoetuuksia. Tilanteita, että vaunu seisoo liikennevaloissa odottamassa, esiintyy minimaalisen vähän verrattuna esimerkiksi Helsinkiin. Suojatievalot siellä on korvattu vuosia sitten VAROVA-tyyppisellä ratkaisulla.

Göteborgin nopeimmilla linjoilla (4 ja 9) keskinopeudet ovat karvan alle 30 km/h. Ymmärrettävästi kummankin linjan toinen puolikas perustuu yhteyteen keskusta - Angered C.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Aikataulusta ja linjojen pituudesta ei muun liikenteen seassa kulkevalle raitio- tai bussilinjalle pysty suoraan laskemaan todellisia keskinopeuksia erityisesti ruuhka-ajalle. Tätä hoidetaan esim. ylimääräisin vuoroin tai aikatauluun tulee viivästystä ruuhka-aikana joka kiritään kiinni ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Kääntäen, jos ei noudateta pysäkkiaikatauluja, matkanopeus voi hiljaisena aikana olla merkittävästi aikataulusta laskettua korkeampi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Esimerkkitapauksissani käytin aamuruuhkan ajoaikoja, jottei tulisi "liian hyviä" keskinopeuksia. Göteborgin raitiovaunujen keskinopeuksista on kirjoitettu myös Svenska Spårvägssällskapetin foorumilla, jossa pahoiteltiin sitä, että raitiovaunujen keskinopeus jää alle lukeman 25 km/h...
Yleisöaikatauluihin liittyvien epävarmuustekijöiden takia en edes yritä esittää keskinopeuksia desimaalin tarkkuudella, mutta selvää on, että jo kymmenluku on toinen kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Göteborgissa on vuosituhannen vaihteen jälkeen a) lopetettu matkalippujen myynti vaunuissa b) saatu Kringen-pakettiin liittyen oikaisevia raideyhteyksiä ja c) parannettu valoetuuksia. Tilanteita, että vaunu seisoo liikennevaloissa odottamassa, esiintyy minimaalisen vähän verrattuna esimerkiksi Helsinkiin. Suojatievalot siellä on korvattu vuosia sitten VAROVA-tyyppisellä ratkaisulla.


Tämä olisi syytä tutkia paljon paremmin. Jos Göteborgissa on tehty ja saatu kokemuksia juuri niistä toimenpiteistä, joita Helsingissä ehdotetaan tehtäväksi, antaisi se paljon vipuvartta ajaa toimenpiteitä täälläkin. Koska HKL-suy tuskin oma-aloitteisesti moista tekee - ainakaan kovin huolellisesti -, olisi hommaan varmaan saatava Sirviö tai KSV. Sinänsä asia sopisi myös VTI:lle, kun Ruotsista on kyse.

BTW, miksei Suomessa ole omaa VTI:tä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jatkanpa vielä tätä ehkä OT-luontoistakin Göteborg-juttua. Vuosituhannen vaihteen kynnyksellä keskustassa ja sen lähituntumassa oli käynnissä ennennäkemättömät ratatyöt. Keskeisiä yhteyksiä oli kokonaan poikki. Mikäli Polhemsplatsenin ja Gamlestadstorgetin välinen pikaratakin sattui olemaan vielä pois käytöstä, on täysin mahdollista, että keskinopeudet olisivat kymmenen vuotta sitten todella olleet noissa lukemissa, kuin Hass-Clau & Cramptonin taulukossa kerrotaan.

----------


## jawahl

Alla Tampereen Kauppakamarin Tampereen seudun rakennemalliselvityksestä antama lausunto ja sen osio Tampereen kantakaupungin liikennejärjestelyistä. Mielestäni tuon lausunnon perusteella voi tehdä sen johtopäätöksen, että kevyen raideliikenteen etuja ja eri joukkoliikennevälineiden kustannuseriä suhteessa hyötyyn ei olla Kauppakamarilla kovinkaan hyvin selvitetty.
Silmiin pistää ainakin pari alleviivaamaani lausetta, jotka ovat vasten parempaa tietoa, puutteellisia tai ristiriitaisia.  




> Kauppakamari kannattaa ensisijaisena liikennevaihtoehtona linja-autoliikennettä, jota tuetaan myöhemmin lähijunilla.
> 
> Tampereen kauppakamari suhtautuu varauksellisesti katuraitiotiehen. Raitiotien alkukustannus on huomattavan suuri saavutettavissa oleviin etuihin nähden. Katuraitioon panostamisen sijaan resurssit tulisi kohdentaa Tampereen läntisen oikoradan rakentamiseen. 
> 
> Tehokas linja-autoliikenne joukkoliikennekaistoineen ja valo-etuisuuksineen on huomattavasti huokeampi ja joustavampi ratkaisu. Katuraitio ei välttämättä lisää merkittävästi väylän välityskykyä vaan ennemminkin matkustusmukavuutta. Linja-autoliikenteen matkustusmukavuus ja imago ovat yhtälailla parannettavissa uudella kalustolla, siisteydellä ja niin edelleen. Tieinfrastruktuuria kehittämällä voidaan hidastaa kaluston kulumista ja tärinää. Konkreettisena ehdotuksena voidaan esittää Hämeenkadun (pois lukien Keskustori) muuttamista asfaltiksi.



Tutkitaanpa erikseen näitä väitteitä: 



> Raitiotien alkukustannus on huomattavan suuri saavutettavissa oleviin etuihin nähden. Katuraitioon panostamisen sijaan resurssit tulisi kohdentaa Tampereen läntisen oikoradan rakentamiseen


Ei todellakaan aivan näin.
Raitiotien alkukustannuksilla saadaan seuraavaksi sadaksi vuodeksi varmasti houkutteleva ja tehokas liikennemuoto Tampereen suurille joukkoliikennereiteille. Se on ruuhkareiteillä edullisempi liikennöidä (energia, kuljettajakustannus, kapasiteetti, käyttöikä, huoltokustannukset jne.) ja näin ollen ajan myötä edullisempi. Se myös vetää matkustajia puoleensa ja mahdollistaa taloudellismman kaupunkimallin rakentumisen.
On huomattava, että raitiotie voidaan rakentaa heti sinne, missä massat jo nyt liikkuvat. Sitä pystytään hyödyntämään heti korkealla kapasiteetilla. Pelkästään Hervannan päivittäinen kävijämäärä on n. 30.000 ihmistä. Tähän lisätään muut suuret ja tiiviit alueet kuten Kaleva, Tammela, Keskusta, Amuri jne.
Miten läntinen oikorata palvelisi kaupungin joukkoliikennettä kustannuksiin nähden raitiotietä paremmin? 




> Tehokas linja-autoliikenne joukkoliikennekaistoineen ja valo-etuisuuksineen on huomattavasti huokeampi ja joustavampi ratkaisu.


Alkukustannuksiltaan kyllä. Hervanta-Amuri-Lentsu ja muita suurreittejä kuitenkin liikennöidään myös vielä 10, 20, 30 ja 100 v. päästäkin. Raitiotie muuttuu ruuhkareiteillä bussiliikennettä edullisemmaksi jo 10...20 v. päästä. 
Mikä joustavuus? Ei kai Hervannat, Kalevat, Keskusta, Lentävänniemi jne. mihinkään ratitotien ympäriltä tulevassa haihdu? Päinvastoin, se lisää järkevää rakentamista reitilleen.




> Katuraitio ei välttämättä lisää merkittävästi väylän välityskykyä


Miten ihmeessä tämä perustellaan? Raitivaunu ja väylä kestää kapasiteetin lisäystä merkitävästi enemmän kuin autot ja bussit. 




> Linja-autoliikenteen matkustusmukavuus ja imago ovat yhtälailla parannettavissa uudella kalustolla, siisteydellä ja niin edelleen.


Ei ainakaan tilastojen mukaan. Lähin ja helpoiten ymmärrettävä esimerkki lienee Turun vanhojen raitiovaunujen vaihto tuliteriin busseihin ja sitä seurannut matkustajamäärän romahdus.




> Tieinfrastruktuuria kehittämällä voidaan hidastaa kaluston kulumista ja tärinää. Konkreettisena ehdotuksena voidaan esittää Hämeenkadun (pois lukien Keskustori) muuttamista asfaltiksi


Paljonko tämä tiestön kehitys maksaa bussien vaatiman katujen lisävahvistuksen ja lisätilanrakentamisen lisäksi?
Olisi myös melko arvelluttavaa alkaa purkaa Hämeenkadulta kaupungin ja maan historiaan kuuluva mukulakivi ankean asvaltin tieltä.

----------


## Jykke

> Alla Tampereen Kauppakamarin Tampereen seudun rakennemalliselvityksestä antama lausunto ja sen osio Tampereen kantakaupungin liikennejärjestelyistä.


Hirvittävää luettavaa. Varsinkin väite siitä että raitiotie ei välttämättä lisää väylän välityskykyä. Kauppakamarilla näemmä luullaan, että kaikki maailman raitiotiet ovat Helsingin raitioteiden kopioita.  :Confused: 

Todella päätöntä olisi sijoittaa raitiotien noin 200 miljoonaa ratahankkeeseen, joka on ensinäkin tarkoitettu pääasiassa tavaraliikenteelle. Matkustajaliikennettä on toki väläytetty, mutta käytännössä tämä vaatisi Tampere-Pirkkalan lentoaseman vahvaa kasvua, jotta se olisi kannattavaa. Ja kyseistä ratahanketta on ajateltu 2050-luvulla toteutettavaksi. Raitiotie taas olisi käytössä aikaisintaan 2015.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hirvittävää luettavaa. Varsinkin väite siitä että raitiotie ei välttämättä lisää väylän välityskykyä. Kauppakamarilla näemmä luullaan, että kaikki maailman raitiotiet ovat Helsingin raitioteiden kopioita.


Aivan puutaheinää olivat kauppakamarin näkemysten perustelut. Nämä pitäisi korjata faktapohjalle, kuten jawahl jo kirjoituksessaan tekikin.




> Todella päätöntä olisi sijoittaa raitiotien noin 200 miljoonaa ratahankkeeseen, joka on ensinäkin tarkoitettu pääasiassa tavaraliikenteelle. Matkustajaliikennettä on toki väläytetty, mutta käytännössä tämä vaatisi Tampere-Pirkkalan lentoaseman vahvaa kasvua, jotta se olisi kannattavaa. Ja kyseistä ratahanketta on ajateltu 2050-luvulla toteutettavaksi. Raitiotie taas olisi käytössä aikaisintaan 2015.


Sanottakoon tästä vielä, että vaikka olen kirjoittanut tuon Pirkkalan oikoradan puolesta, ja sillä olisi tiettyjä etuja ajatellen kapasiteetin vapauttamista rataverkolta paikallisjunaliikenteelle, niin hyödyt ovat eri hehtaarilla kuin raitiotien kanssa. Lähijuna on prioriteetiltaan kakkonen Tampereella ja sen hyödyt eivät ole lähelläkään raitiotien hyötyjä. Lentoaseman palveleminen uudella radalla perustuu näkemykseni mukaan siihen, että tuo olisi positiivinen sivuvaikutus, ei riittävä perustelu itse radan rakentamiselle.

----------


## kouvo

Aikamoisia lapsuksia tosiaan kauppakamarin avautumisessa.




> Lähijuna on prioriteetiltaan kakkonen Tampereella ja sen hyödyt eivät ole lähelläkään raitiotien hyötyjä.


Näiltä osin kuitenkin joudun osittain peesaamaan kauppakamarin näkemystä. Oikorataläppä oli huono, niin kuin muutamat muutkin k-kamarin kuningasideat, mutta samaa mieltä kamarin kanssa olen siitä, että lähijuna tulisi priorisoida ratikan edelle. Investointipanostukset on tosin kohdistettava nykyisiin ratakäytäviin, eikä Pirkkalan pusikoihin. Seudullisuus ennen kunnallisuutta on se argumentti, joka kääntää prioriteettilistani tähän järjestykseen.

----------


## jawahl

> ...samaa mieltä kamarin kanssa olen siitä, että lähijuna tulisi priorisoida ratikan edelle. Investointipanostukset on tosin kohdistettava nykyisiin ratakäytäviin, eikä Pirkkalan pusikoihin. Seudullisuus ennen kunnallisuutta on se argumentti, joka kääntää prioriteettilistani tähän järjestykseen.


Entäpä kun aluksi kunnallinen ratikka voi jo ensihetkestään palvella tehokkaasti merkittävästi moninkertaista ihmismäärää kuin seudullinen ja harvaan liikennöivä lähijuna (jonka reitillä ei ole nyt tai moneen tulevaan vuoteen lähellekään niin suurta potentiaalia kuin ratikalla)? 
Minusta tehokkuus ja palveltu ihmismäärä on tässä kyllä ratkaisevaa yhteiskunnan ja joukkoliikenteen uskottavuuden kannalta.

Huomioitava on myös se, että myös ratikka tulee olemaan seudullinen tulevassa. Siivikkala, Keijärvi, Asuntila; Vuores; Lamminrahka; Partola, Loukonlahti, Haikka, Pirkkalan keskus jne. ovat varmasti ratikan tulevia jatkoja. Ratikan toteutus nyt vain kannattaa tietty aloittaa sieltä, missä sille jo nyt on kannattavat toimintaedellytykset, eli Tampereen kantakaupungin ruuhkalinjoilta.

Priorisointi tuleekin olla se, että raitiotieverkon toteutus lähtee käyntiin heti ja samalla aletaan kehittää lähijunaa nykyisten raiteiden puitteissa. 
Ratikan siis tulee olla aikataulussa ensimmäinen - joko yhdessä lähijunan kanssa, tai sitten yksistään.

----------


## kouvo

> Entäpä kun aluksi kunnallinen ratikka voi jo ensihetkestään palvella tehokkaasti merkittävästi moninkertaista ihmismäärää kuin seudullinen ja harvaan liikennöivä lähijuna (jonka reitillä ei ole nyt tai moneen tulevaan vuoteen lähellekään niin suurta potentiaalia kuin ratikalla)? 
> Minusta tehokkuus ja palveltu ihmismäärä on tässä kyllä ratkaisevaa yhteiskunnan ja joukkoliikenteen uskottavuuden kannalta.


Lähijuna luo kunnille edellytykset kaavoittaa radan varteen, jos ne tämän mahdollisuuden vaan älyävät käyttää. Pidän ehdottomasti kiireellisempänä seudun nurmijärveistämisen estämistä, kuin sinänsä toimivan bussiliikenteen korvaamista ratikalla Tampereella.

----------


## jawahl

> Lähijuna luo kunnille edellytykset kaavoittaa radan varteen, jos ne tämän mahdollisuuden vaan älyävät käyttää. Pidän ehdottomasti kiireellisempänä seudun nurmijärveistämisen estämistä, kuin sinänsä toimivan bussiliikenteen korvaamista ratikalla Tampereella.


Mielestäni oleellista on korostaa, että ratikka, lähijuna ja bussit eivät ole toistensa vihollisia. 
Olen samaa mieltä, että nykyisten raiteiden mahdollistava lähijunaliikenne tulee ottaa ilman muuta heti toteutusvaiheeseen. On hölmöä jättää valmiiksi oleva rata käyttämättä, jos VR ja RHK yhteistyöhön vain kykenevät.  Se ei kuitenkaan poissulje sitä, että ratikalla saadaan heti paljon laajemmat positiiviset vaikutukset aikaan. Näiden vaikutusten merkitys korostuu tulevassa, jos raitiotie ymmärretään rakentaa nyt kun vielä lisäautoistumisen hillitseminen on mahdollista. Siirtämällä ratikkaratkaisu myöhemmäksi joudutaan autojen edellytyksiä jälleen kerran entisestään vahvistamaan. Sen jälkeen on jälleen yhä vaikeampaa saada joukko- ja raideliikennettä toimimaan.

Aikataulutusta joukkoliikennevälineiden välillä ei tietty ole voitu edes vertailla, koska raideliikenteen kehitys on ollut tähän asti täysi 0 bussien varjossa. Tämän vuoksi molempi raideliikenne olisikin nyt priorisoitava bussien edelle. Se ei bussijärjestelmää tuhoa.    
Huomattavaa myös on, että Tampereen kattavaa bussilinjastoa ei ole tarkoitus ratikalla kokonaan korvata, vaan tärkeimmät valtalinjat, joissa ratikka on joka osa-alueella bussia houkuttelevampi, tehokkaampi ja ennen kaikkea kaupunkirakenteen kehitystä sekä viihtyisyyttä paremmin tukeva ratkaisu. 
1020 v. ajojakson jälkeen ratikka on myös edullisin joukkoliikennemuoto näillä matkustajarikkailla ja ratikan myötä entisestään tiivistyvillä pääreiteillä. 

Myös ratikka estää nurmijärveistämisen mitä busseilla ei ole onnistuttu tekemään - ei Tampereen sisällä, ei kehyskunnissa.  Mikä parasta, ratikka voidaan linjata myös kehyskunnissa niille alueille, jossa kohtuullisen tiivistä asukas-/työpaikkapohjaa jo valmiina on.  Päätös ratikan nopeasta toteutuksesta antaa myös edelleen mahdollisuuden kehittää näitä valmiita alueita entisestään, jolloin kaikkea kunnallistekniikkaa (tiet, kadut, LVIS) ei tarvitse rakentaa alusta.

----------


## kouvo

> Mielestäni oleellista on korostaa, että ratikka, lähijuna ja bussit eivät ole toistensa vihollisia.


Juurikin näin. En vain pidä kovinkaan realistisena sitä, että rahoitus järjestyisi yhtäaikaa molemmille raideliikennehankkeille. Joten ikävä kyllä toteuttamisjärjestyksen suhteen joudutaan priorisoimaan.

----------


## jawahl

> Juurikin näin. En vain pidä kovinkaan realistisena sitä, että rahoitus järjestyisi yhtäaikaa molemmille raideliikennehankkeille. Joten ikävä kyllä toteuttamisjärjestyksen suhteen joudutaan priorisoimaan.


Olet varmasti valtaosin oikeassa. Ehkä lähijunaa voidaan kuitenkin kehittää pienin askelin raitiotien ohella lähikuntien (mahdollisen) radanvarsikaavoituksen etenemisen tahdissa. 
Jos ei, niin mielestäni silloin on päätös tehtävä sen perusteella, kumman järjestelmän myötä saadaan enemmän ihmisiä nopeammin houkuttelevan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi ja kummallako järjestelmällä autoilun jatkuvaa lisääntymistä voidaan tehokkaammin nopeammassa tahdissa hillitä ja jopa vähentää. Tässä vertailussa merkittävästi suurempia matkustajamassoja tiiviimmällä reitillä palveleva kevyempirakenteinen ratikka vie voiton.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Oma käsitykseni oikeasta järjestyksestä: ensin lähiliikennejuna suunnilleen sellaisena kuin se nykyverkkoon sopii ilman suuria investointeja, sitten raitiotie ja lopuksi jos koskaan tiheä lähijunaliikenne lisäraiteineen yms. Lähijunaliikennettä ei kannata lähteä tekemään satojen miljoonien hankkeena. Lopputuloksena olisi melkein metro kapasiteettinsa puolesta. Ja sellaista ei tarvita jos radanvarteen ei samalla kaavoiteta asuntoja kymmenille tuhansille uusille asukkaille. Tähänkin tulee toki varautua, Tampereen seudun väkiluku saattaa hyvinkin nousta vaikka 50 000, ihan mahdollista vaikka ei todennäköistä. 

Jotta lähijunaliikenne olisi järkevä investointi, sen pitäisi pärjätä pitkälti olemassaolevassa verkossa. Jos sitä varten tarvitaan oma rata, se kannattaa a) rakentaa kevyempänä & edullisempana ja b) sinne missä asutusta on jo valmiina. Varsinaista Tamperetta lähiliikennejuna ei juurikaan palvelisi, mutta se olisi onnen omiaan sellaisille paikkakunnille kuin Vammala, Nokia, Toijala, Lempäälä, Orivesi etc. Suunnilleen vastaavia ovat Uudellamaalla Kirkkonummi, Hyvinkää, Järvenpää ja Mäntsälä. Lähiliikennejuna on näillä paikoin todella suosittu, vuorotiheys on kaksi tai kolme junaa tuntiin ja lähiliikenne pärjäilee ihan hyvin kaukoliikenteen seassa pariraiteilla. Siksi kuvittelisi, että täsmälleen sama toimisi Pirkanmaallakin: kaksi tai kolme kertaa tunnissa Toijalasta, Orivedeltä ja Vammalasta yhteydet Tampereelle, käyttäen pariraidetta kaukoliikenteen kanssa yhdessä. Ensisijaisesti tarkoitus olisi tarjota yhteydet Tampereelle Pirkanmaan pienemmistä taajamista, toissijaisesti yhteyksiä Tampereen sisällä niille tamperelaisille jotka sattuvat asumaan sopivasti radan varressa. Investointina pitäisi riittää kolmansien raiteiden rakentaminen osalle liikennepaikoista ja mahdollisesti uusi laituri Tampereen asemalle.

Hankkeina lähiliikenne ja raitiotie ovat selvästi erillisiä, ne palvelevat koko lailla eri alueita ja niiden rahoituksenkin sopisi tulla eri lähteistä. Raitiotie on selvästi Tampereen hanke, johonka liikenneministeriön sopisi osallistua jollakin osuudella. Lähiliikennejunat taas luontevasti liikenneministeriön hanke johon kunnat osallistusivat lähinnä rakentamalla asemia ja seisakkeita.

----------


## jawahl

> Raitiotie on selvästi Tampereen hanke


Tämä pitää paikkaansa - mutta vain alkuvaiheessa.
Raitiotiejärjestelmän selvä tarkoitus on tulevassa jatkua Lempäälän, Ylöjärven, Kangasalan ja Pirkkalan puolelle, joissa se palvelee eri alueita kuin lähijuna. Se on hyvinkin järkevä hanke siis myös kehyskunnille. 
Näin ei voi kuitenkaan koskaan tapahtua, jollei raitiotietä rakennetta ensin Tampereen kaupungin alueelle, jossa raitiotiellä päästään korkeaan hyötysuhteeseen heti.

----------


## kouvo

> Hankkeina lähiliikenne ja raitiotie ovat selvästi erillisiä, ne palvelevat koko lailla eri alueita ja niiden rahoituksenkin sopisi tulla eri lähteistä. Raitiotie on selvästi Tampereen hanke, johonka liikenneministeriön sopisi osallistua jollakin osuudella. Lähiliikennejunat taas luontevasti liikenneministeriön hanke johon kunnat osallistusivat lähinnä rakentamalla asemia ja seisakkeita.


Aikalailla samaa mieltä. Ratikan valtiorahoitteinen osuus voisi olla prosenttiluokkaa Vuosaaren metrohaara, ja jos Tampere näkee silloin tarkoituksenmukaisena toteuttaa kyseisen hankeen, niin ei muuta kuin hommat käyntiin. Aidosti seudullisen lähijunaliikenteen investointikustannuksiin valtion pitäisi osallistua huomattavasti suuremmalla prosenttiosuudella, esim. luokkaa kehärata. Sitä en missään nimessä pidä hyväksyttävänä, että nyt lähijunaliikenteelle suunnitellut miljoonat muilutetaan lähinnä Tampereen sisäisen ratikan käyttöön.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> AAidosti seudullisen lähijunaliikenteen investointikustannuksiin valtion pitäisi osallistua huomattavasti suuremmalla prosenttiosuudella, esim. luokkaa kehärata.


Miksi täysin keinotekoisten kuntarajojen pitäisi säädellä valtion osallistumisosuutta?

----------


## JaniP

Suomeen pitäisi saada systeemi, joka tarkastelee seutujen joukkoliikennettä paikasta riippumatta tiettyjen peruskäsitteiden mukaan. Systeemistä tulisi unohtaa näennäiset kuntarajoista riippuvat faktat, kuten väestömäärä ja väestöntiheys kuntarajojen sisällä. Etenkin Suomessa, jossa on paljon turhaa tilaa, se vääristää tarkastelua.

Pitäisi ottaa jokainen keskus omana asianaan, eikä verrata Helsinkiin, jota seuraa aina rajoittunut ajatusketju siitä, mikä pitäisi olla "pienen" ja "suuren" kaupungin ero. Ei suurta kuvaa pienentämälläkään värisävyt häviä. Eli miksi pienemmällä seudulla tulisi olla monotoninen joukkoliikenne?

Kaupunkikeskuksen koosta riippumatta, se tarvitsee kokonaisvaltaisen tarkastelun. Alueet pitää pilkkoa osiin, tarkemman kuvan saamiseksi. 350 000 asukkaan seudulla on samanlaisia alueita kuin 1.3 miljoonan asukkaankin seudulla. Sieltä löytyvät myös samanlaiset vyöhykkeet ja rakenne, mittaluokka vain on eri, mutta kaikki osa-alueet tulee tarkastella.

Toki tämä otetaan jo huomioon Tampereen tai Turun tehdessä omia selvityksiään, mutta toteuttamisia haittaa valtiollisen tahdon puute kehittää dynaamisia kaupunkikeskuksia. On niin helppoa ajatella, että "suuressa" kaupungissa on metrot ja ratikat ja "pienessä" kaupungissa vain bussit, ilman tarvetta ottaa tarkempaa selvyyttä, mikä on liian pientä ja mikä tarpeeksi isoa.

Siksi pitäisi yleisellä tasolla päästä irti pieni/suuri vertailusta. Ja saada lakiin jotain ohjaavia sääntöjä ja rutinoivia tukiperiaatteita kaupunkikeskusten ja seutujen kehittämiselle. Esim. Saksassa käytetty valtiontukiraja asukastiheys ratakilometrilla, joka antaa selkeän tavoite kehyksen kehittyvälle kaupunkiseudulle suunnitella joukkoliikennettä ja kaavoitusta.

Jokainen kaupunkiseutu tarvitsee busseja, ylläpitämään hankalia joustavuutta tarvitsevia reittejä, alueilla jonne ei ole kannattavaa, mutta tarpeellista jäsjestää joukkoliikenne. Jokainen kaupunkiseutu tarvitsee runkolinjoja reiteille, joiden avulla luodaan kaupungin suuret valtasuonet, tekemään kaupungista tehokkaan ja dynaamisen, joiden kannattavuuden kautta voidaan kompensoida erikoisreittien huono tuottavuus ja joiden pohjalle rakennetaan joukkoliikenteen ja maansuunnittelun selkäranka. Jokainen kaupunkikeskus tarvitsee myös yhteytensä maaseutukeskuksiinsa, jotta sateliittikaupungit pysyvät kehittyvinä ja asuttuina varmistaen seudun omavaraisuutta ja elinkeinoelämän monipuolisuutta.

Sellainen seutu, josta puuttu jokin näistä osa-alueista on vajaa käyttöinen. Ennen vanhaan, kun liikkumisen järjestämistä ei ollut vielä sysätty kansan harteille, junat pysähtyivät pienimmillekin paikkakunnille ja kaupunkien sisältä löytyi monipuolista joukkoliikennetarjontaa. Nyt autot hoitavat kaiken sen, ruuhkautten samalla keskustoja. Autojen erinomaisuudessa unohdetaan usein myös se, että yhteiskunnassa on paljon ihmisiä jotka eivät autoa voi käyttää. Heidän liikkuvuutensa on erittäin rajoitettua. On myös jotenkin väärin vaatia ihmisiä maksamaan epätehokas ja kallis tapa liikuttaa massoja, kun ennen sen hoiti yhteiskunta edullisesti, luontoystävällisesti ja sosiaalisesti.

Nousukausi on ohi ja individualistinen kilpailuyhteiskunta ja äärimmäinen kapitalismi ei auta enää ketään. Suomi pitäisi saada takaisin kansan asialle ja se tulisi aloittaa maakuntakeskuksia ja omavaraisuutta kehittämällä. Omavaraisuus on tärkeää sillä, on hyvin mahdollista, ettei ensi nousukaudella ole mitään Nokiaa, joka takoo meille hyvinvointia. Mitä silloin tuottaa maa, jonka teollisuus on ulkoistettu ja jäljellä ovat yliopistokaupungit tyhjine toimistotorneineen ja omakotilähiöiksi kuihtuneine maaseutuineen. 

Sitäpaitsi maakuntakeskuksien kehittäminen olisi parasta elvyytystä, mitä voi keksiä, koska se luo eväitä tulevaisuudelle.

----------


## kouvo

> Miksi täysin keinotekoisten kuntarajojen pitäisi säädellä valtion osallistumisosuutta?


Juurikin tässä Tampereen tapauksessa se varmistaa sen että rahoitus kohdistuu seudulliseen hankkeeseen, eikä kunnan sisäiseen hankkeeseen. Yleisesti ottaen keinotekoisten kuntarajojen käyttäminen valtion osallistumisosuuden ohjurina on toki osittain ongelmallinen, mutta eipä siihen varmaankaan helposti mitään optimaalista ratkaisua ole löydettävissä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yleisesti ottaen keinotekoisten kuntarajojen käyttäminen valtion osallistumisosuuden ohjurina on toki osittain ongelmallinen, mutta eipä siihen varmaankaan helposti mitään optimaalista ratkaisua ole löydettävissä.


Mutta on siihen parempiakin kuin ylläpitää nykyisiä työssäkäyntialueiden haamurajoja. Esimerkiksi Tampereen keskustasta Ylöjärvelle on jotakuinkin sama matka kuin Hervantaan, mutta silti vain Ylöjärvi ansaitsee "seudullisuuden". Oikea ratkaisu olisi kehittää ylikunnallisia seutuelimiä, kuten Helsingissä YTV ja vihdoin oikeasti seudullinen HSL. Mikäli tällä elimellä on kunnollinen demokraattinen edustus, kaikkiin sen hyväksi määrittämiin hankkeisiin tulisi saada valtion seudullinen joukkoliikennetuki. Riippumatta siitä, ylittävätkö ne verotariffirajoja vai ei. Näiden hankkeiden kustannus tietysti lankeaisi sekä investointien että matkustajien kohdentumisesta eri veroalueille. Mutta valtion osuus olisi sama.

----------


## K V

*"Tampereen YTV" (Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymä)*

Jäsenkunnat:

- Kangasala
- Lempäälä
- Nokia
- Orivesi
- Pirkkala
- Tampere
- Vesilahti
- Ylöjärvi

http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/

_"Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymä toimii seutuyhteistyötä toteuttavana organisaationa Tampereen seudulla. Tehtävänämme on luoda kuntarajat ylittäviä palveluja, yhteensovittaa seudullisesti asumisen ja liikkumisen tarpeita sekä vahvistaa yritysten ja osaajien houkuttelua seudulle. 

Päätöksenteosta vastaa seutuhallitus tukenaan kunnallisjohtajista muodostuva kuntajohtajakokous. Valmistelutyötä tehdään asiantuntijatyöryhmissä. Operatiivisesta johtamisesta vastaa seutujohtaja. Kaikille jäsenkuntien valtuutetuille järjestetään vuosittain Seutuforum ajankohtaisten seutukysymysten käsittelyyn.

Yhdyskuntasuunnittelun hankkeet. Seudun yhdyskuntasuunnitteluhankkeita tehdään keskenään vuorovaikutteisesti ja yhtenevillä aikatauluilla. Näitä hankkeita ovat rakennemallityö, asuntopoliittinen ohjelma, palveluverkkoselvitys, ilmastostrategia, elinkeinostrategia sekä liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma, jotka valmistuvat vuosien 2008 ja 2009 aikana."_

Raideliikenteen toteuttamispäätös saa aikanaan alkusysäyksensä tuolta "Tampereen YTV:stä"...kannattaa seurata päätöksentekoa ja esityslistoja tuolta.

----------


## jawahl

> VR-Yhtymän Länsi-Suomen aluejohtaja Pekka Söderling:
> "Tampereen lähiliikenteeseen ei ole mitään aktiviteettia VR-Osakeyhtiöllä eikä muillakaan" (Aamulehti 20.8.2009)


VR:n depressiivinen suhtautuminen maakuntien kaikentyyppisen kiskoliikenteen kehittämiseen on tiedossa ja näkyvissä kyllä, mutta ketä Söderling tarkoittaa muilla?

----------


## GT8N

Ilmeisesti niitä, joilta laki kieltää matkustajaliikenteen harjoittamisen.  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VR:n depressiivinen suhtautuminen maakuntien kaikentyyppisen kiskoliikenteen kehittämiseen on tiedossa ja näkyvissä kyllä, mutta ketä Söderling tarkoittaa muilla?





> Ilmeisesti niitä, joilta laki kieltää matkustajaliikenteen harjoittamisen.


Hyvin erikoinen kommentti. VR:n edustaja tietysti voi puhua VR:n puolesta, mutta on omituista -- jopa hieman omahyväistä -- puhua muiden puolesta. Kun asenne on tämä, on päivänselvää, ettei ainakaan alueellinen etu tule mitenkään huomioiduksi, kun LVM ja VR päättävät asioista Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntien tahdosta riippumatta ja ilman mitään velvollisuutta kuulla näitä tahoja.

Sama juttu kuin Finavia ja Tampere-Pirkkalan lentoasema. LVM ja Finavia voivat päättää lentokentän kohtalosta ihan mitä tahansa ilman että paikallisia tahoja tarvitsee kuunnella tai ainakaan huomioida mitenkään.

Koko liikennepolitiikka on alueellisesti katsottuna ihan hunningolla, kun paikalliset toimijat eivät voi vaikuttaa oman alueensa keskeisen liikenneinfran käyttöön millään lailla. Nähdäkseni ainoa järkevä ratkaisu on siirtää vastuu infrasta paikallisille kaupunkiseutujen kuntayhtymille, esim. Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymälle. Tämä siis olettaen, että täyttä maakuntahallintoa ja -verotusta ei ole (vielä) toteutettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koko liikennepolitiikka on alueellisesti katsottuna ihan hunningolla, kun paikalliset toimijat eivät voi vaikuttaa oman alueensa keskeisen liikenneinfran käyttöön millään lailla. Nähdäkseni ainoa järkevä ratkaisu on siirtää vastuu infrasta paikallisille kaupunkiseutujen kuntayhtymille, esim. Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymälle. Tämä siis olettaen, että täyttä maakuntahallintoa ja -verotusta ei ole (vielä) toteutettu.


Tämä kuulostaa mun mielestä erinomaiselta ajatukselta. Esim. niin että maakunta omistaisi itse lentokenttänsä ja ratainfransa asemineen. Kullakin maakunnalla olisi intressiä kehittää omaansa ja omistajana siihen olisi myös mahdollisuus eri tavoin kuin nyt. Silloin esim. lentokentät voisivat vähän kilpaillakin keskenään uusista reiteistä ja yhtiöistä ja pyrkiä aktiivisesti houkuttelemaan yhtiöitä.

Radan suhteen houkuttelu on tietysti vaikeampaa, mutta jos kullakin maakunnalla olisi sama lakiin perustuva oikeus rautateiden maakunnan sisäiseen liikenteeseen kuin HSL:llä niin silloin olisi maakunnan oma asia päättää, haluaako se lähiliikennettä ja ostaako se siinä tapauksessa kaiken VR:ltä vai hankkiiko se omaa kalustoa ym. Lähiliikenne tuskin tuottaisi maakunnalle voittoa, mutta voisi parantaa kilpailukykyä (houkutella asukkaita = verotuloja) naapurimaakuntiin verrattuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kullakin maakunnalla olisi intressiä kehittää omaansa ja omistajana siihen olisi myös mahdollisuus eri tavoin kuin nyt. Silloin esim. lentokentät voisivat vähän kilpaillakin keskenään uusista reiteistä ja yhtiöistä ja pyrkiä aktiivisesti houkuttelemaan yhtiöitä. [...] Lähiliikenne tuskin tuottaisi maakunnalle voittoa, mutta voisi parantaa kilpailukykyä (houkutella asukkaita = verotuloja) naapurimaakuntiin verrattuna.


Nimenomaan tätä ajan takaa. On kaikkien tahojen kannalta ikävä tilanne, että maakunnat pakotetaan anelemaan keskushallinnolta, että niiden tarpeet otetaan huomioon. Jos infra olisi paikallisessa kontrollissa, niin sen kehittämiseen ja hyödyntämiseen olisi ihan erilainen intressi. Maakunnat olisivat oman onnensa seppiä enemmän kuin nykymallissa.

Tällähän voisi olla kaikenlaisia muitakin positiivisia vaikutuksia. Esimerkiksi aluiden keskeiset rautatieasemat, siis nopean liikenteen kuten Pendolinojen pysähdyspaikat, voitaisiin alueiden toimesta kehittää alueidensa todellisiksi käyntikorteiksi. Lisäksi niitä voitaisiin kehittää myös kaupallisina keskuksina ihan eri tavalla kuin RHK:n tai VR:n kontrollissa. Lähiliikenteen asemille saattaisi paikallisin voimin löytyä helpommin innovatiivisia yrittäjävetoisia konsepteja vähän kuten Ultrix muistaakseni on joskus pohdiskellut.

Ja tietenkin paikallisjunaliikenteellä saataisiin luotua vetovoimaa alueelle ja kehitettyä ratavarsien taajamia.

Mielestäni olemassa olevan infran vajaahyödyntämisen lopettaminen olisi pelkästään järkevää, ja siitä olisi hyötyä kaikille osapuolille verrattuna nykytilanteeseen, jossa kallis infra on vajaakäytössä eikä sitä kehitetä aktiivisesti.

----------


## JaniP

Hyvärinen on oikeassa. Niin kauan kun päätöksenteko tällaisessa asiassa on ulkopuolisella taholla, on mahdotonta toteuttaa innovatiivisiä visioita ja hyödyntää paikallisten toimijoiden intoa kehittää omaa ympäristöään. Etäinen kannattavuusperiaatteella toimiva systeemi on kylmä uusille ideoille, joka tarkastelee asiaa aina saman pöytälaatikosta vedetyn ummehtuneen mallin mukaan.

----------


## Jykke

Hiukan uutisia taas tästäkin hankkeesta Aamulehdessä: Suunnitelma: Katuratikka kulkee Tampereella jo 2018

Edelleenkään ei ole oikein sisäistetty pikaratikan ja katuratikan eroa, mutta ehkä parempi niin. Eivät ihmiset mene niin pahasti sekaisin... Mutta onneksi kuitenkin se rakennetaan pikaratikan periaatteilla, kuten Mika Periviitan kommentista selviää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Edelleenkään ei ole oikein sisäistetty pikaratikan ja katuratikan eroa, mutta ehkä parempi niin. Eivät ihmiset mene niin pahasti sekaisin... Mutta onneksi kuitenkin se rakennetaan pikaratikan periaatteilla, kuten Mika Periviitan kommentista selviää.


Semantiikkaan ei kannata kauheasti takertua. Onhan toki hölmöä, että samalla asialla on yhdessä kaupungissa yksi, toisessa toinen ja samalla nimityksellä taas kolmannessa kolmas merkitys.

Ehkä helpointa on puhua nykyaikaisesta tai modernista ratikasta. Molemmat ovat niin itsestäänselviä käsitteitä yleisölle, ettei niitä tarvitse määritellä uudelleen, kuten erilaiset ratikka-sanan etuliitteet. Moderni raitiotie voi olla kadulla, omalla radalla, kävelyalueella, puistossa ja  jopa tunnelissa. Ja se liikkuu aina nopeasti ilman viivytyksiä. Turussa siis tämä on pikaratikka, Tampereella katuratikka ja Helsingissä vissiin Jokeri, kun katuratikka on taas täällä = vanhanaikainen hidasratikka.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Semantiikkaan ei kannata kauheasti takertua. Onhan toki hölmöä, että samalla asialla on yhdessä kaupungissa yksi, toisessa toinen ja samalla nimityksellä taas kolmannessa kolmas merkitys.
> 
> Ehkä helpointa on puhua nykyaikaisesta tai modernista ratikasta. Molemmat ovat niin itsestäänselviä käsitteitä yleisölle, ettei niitä tarvitse määritellä uudelleen, kuten erilaiset ratikka-sanan etuliitteet. Moderni raitiotie voi olla kadulla, omalla radalla, kävelyalueella, puistossa ja  jopa tunnelissa. Ja se liikkuu aina nopeasti ilman viivytyksiä. Turussa siis tämä on pikaratikka, Tampereella katuratikka ja Helsingissä vissiin Jokeri, kun katuratikka on taas täällä = vanhanaikainen hidasratikka.


Edelleenkin suositttelisin ilmaisua katujuna, tai Helsinkiläisittäin katumetro.

----------


## kouvo

> Hiukan uutisia taas tästäkin hankkeesta Aamulehdessä: Suunnitelma: Katuratikka kulkee Tampereella jo 2018


Vuoreksen ratikka ja Särkijärven raiskaava silta eivät mielestäni muodosta aivan täydellistä parivaljakkoa. Katumaasturit lingotaan suoraa reittiä keskustaan ja ratikkakansa kierrätetään Herwoodin kautta.

----------


## ultrix

> Edelleenkin suositttelisin ilmaisua katujuna, tai Helsinkiläisittäin katumetro.


Katujuna on tällainen. Katumetro onkin jo aika hyvä ilmaus. Metro, joka kulkee kadulla, eli teknisesti raitiotie. Kuitenkin metron nopeudella.




> Vuoreksen ratikka ja Särkijärven raiskaava silta eivät mielestäni muodosta aivan täydellistä parivaljakkoa. Katumaasturit lingotaan suoraa reittiä keskustaan ja ratikkakansa kierrätetään Herwoodin kautta.


Kuvailemasi tilanne on vain tilapäinen, kuten täältä saamme lukea, vuoteen 2030 mennessä pitäisi olla jo lenkki Vuoreksesta Lakalaivan ja Hatanpään kautta keskustaan valmis. Sitä odotellessa joko kierretään Hervannan ja TAYSin kautta (matka-aika n. 25 min) tai mennään suoralla bussilla (matka-aika n. 20 min).

----------


## Salomaa

Tampereella ei kannata käynnistää ensimäistäkään raitiovaunulinjaa, vaan siirtyä suoraan johdinautolinjojen  rakentamiseen ja vielä nimeomaan siksi, että Tampereella on kokemusta johdinautoista.

Martti Salomaa

----------


## Eppu

> Vuoreksen ratikka ja Särkijärven raiskaava silta eivät mielestäni muodosta aivan täydellistä parivaljakkoa. Katumaasturit lingotaan suoraa reittiä keskustaan ja ratikkakansa kierrätetään Herwoodin kautta.


Toden totta. Mihin on kadonnut se aivan ensimmäinen rattikkasuunnitelma, jossa kiskot tekivät ympyrän reittiä keskusta - Tays - Hervanta - Vuores - Keskusta?

Rollikoita en Tampereen kaduille ottaisi. Ne kun ovat käytännössä aivan tasan sama asia kuin bussit, mutta varustettuna kaupunkikuvaa järjettömästi rumentavalla johdinlangalla ja kannatinpylväillä. Kiitos ei.

Jos jotakin pitäis nyt tehdä raideliikenteen suhteen, se olisi mielestäni lähijuna. Ratikka voi toki joskus myöhemmin tullakin kyseeseen, mikäli joku neropatti tekee sellaisen suunnitelman, jota voi pitää jo toimivuuden/järkevyyden kannalta uskottavana. Vielä en ole mitään sellaista nähnyt.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos jotakin pitäis nyt tehdä raideliikenteen suhteen, se olisi mielestäni lähijuna. Ratikka voi toki joskus myöhemmin tullakin kyseeseen, mikäli joku neropatti tekee sellaisen suunnitelman, jota voi pitää jo toimivuuden/järkevyyden kannalta uskottavana. Vielä en ole mitään sellaista nähnyt.


Päinvastoin: ratikka pitää tehdä heti, koska se on mahdollista tehdä nopeasti. Lähijuna vaatii RHK:n yhteistyöhalukkuutta, mittavampia investointeja, lakimuutosta, eikä palvele yhtä suurta populaatiota. Molemmat toki tarvitaan, mutta jos ja kun pitää valita, niin ratikka on tärkeämpi ja pitää tehdä ensin.

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereella ei kannata käynnistää ensimäistäkään raitiovaunulinjaa, vaan siirtyä suoraan johdinautolinjojen  rakentamiseen ja vielä nimeomaan siksi, että Tampereella on kokemusta johdinautoista.


 Tampereella ollaan onneksi ymmärretty se, että rollikka on vain bussi, joka toimii sähköllä. Ne eivät voita ratikan kapasiteettia, matkustusmukavuutta ja soveltuvuutta eri ympäristöihin (autojen seassa, kävelyalueella, rautatiellä, tunnelissa, omalla radallaan). 

Mutta kyllä rollikoillekin toki löytyy sijansa tästä kaupungista, keskisuurilta linjoilta joilla on hyvä vuoroväli (esim 13 & 15). Näille linjoille johdinauto sopii paitsi matkustajamäärien, niin myös osittain maastonkin puolesta, sillä Lukonmäen jyrkissä mäissä johdinauto kestää dieselautoa paremmin. Lisäksi johdinauton hyötynähän on  tavallisiin busseihin verrattuna pidempi käyttöikä, hiljaisempi moottori ja ympäristöystävällisyys. Ja tietysti se nostalgia.  :Wink:  

Jos päätetään rakentaa sekä rollikat, että ratikat, niin molempien kulkuneuvojen suunnittelu ja rakentaminen tulisi toteuttaa yhtä aikaa, sillä samalla vaivalla saataisiin rakennettua yhteiset ajolankojen tolpat, johdot ja erotusjaksot. Lisäksi yhteinen varikko rollikolille ja ratikoille olisi järkevää, jolloin saataisiin sähkökulkuneuvojen huolto ja korjaus saman katon alle.

----------


## Albert

> Tampereella ei kannata käynnistää ensimäistäkään raitiovaunulinjaa, vaan siirtyä suoraan johdinautolinjojen  rakentamiseen ja vielä nimeomaan siksi, että Tampereella on kokemusta johdinautoista.


Ja kokemukset ovat yli kolmen vuosikymmenen takaa. Paljonko sieltä vielä löytyy alan osaajia?
Ei minulla ole mitään rollikoita vastaan.
Vanhana, elämän kovettamana, paljon nähneenä lähes kyynikkona tajuan hyvin, että kaikesta sanahelinästä huolimatta, sähköistä paikallisliikennettä ei nähdä koskaan pääkaupunkiseudun pohjois- eikä länsipuolella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vanhana, elämän kovettamana, paljon nähneenä lähes kyynikkona tajuan hyvin, että kaikesta sanahelinästä huolimatta, sähköistä paikallisliikennettä ei nähdä koskaan pääkaupunkiseudun pohjois- eikä länsipuolella.


Millaista sähköistä paikallisliikennettä näet pääkaupunkiseudun itäpuolella? Ja miksi se poikkeaisi mitenkään pohjois- ja länsipuolesta?

----------


## ultrix

> Toden totta. Mihin on kadonnut se aivan ensimmäinen rattikkasuunnitelma, jossa kiskot tekivät ympyrän reittiä keskusta - Tays - Hervanta - Vuores - Keskusta?


Eihän tuo ole mikään aivan ensimmäinen ratikkasuunnitelma. Aivan ensimmäinen tehtiin jo 1907, reittinä Rajaportti-Tammela. Ensimmäinen 2000-luvun suunnitelma taas näytti tältä: http://www.tampere.fi/projekti/raide...rataverkko.jpg

Vuoreksen lenkkiä ei ole kuitenkaan dumpattu roskikseen, sillä se on Rakennesuunnitelma 2030:ssa

http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/seutuha...nnitelma_2030/

----------


## Albert

> Millaista sähköistä paikallisliikennettä näet pääkaupunkiseudun itäpuolella? Ja miksi se poikkeaisi mitenkään pohjois- ja länsipuolesta?


Poikkeaa se siksi, että itäpuolella ei edes tehdä mitään turhia selvityksiä "mahdollisisita" raitioteistä tai johdinautoista. Säästyvät nekin rahat (Joensuun johdinautoselvityksen historia 1997 - 2026 :Smile: ).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Poikkeaa se siksi, että itäpuolella ei edes tehdä mitään turhia selvityksiä "mahdollisisita" raitioteistä tai johdinautoista. Säästyvät nekin rahat (Joensuun johdinautoselvityksen historia 1997 - 2026).


Varmaan haluat myös kertoa näkemyksesi miksi selvitysten laatiminen ja ylipäänsä sähköinen paikallisliikenne olisi turhaa näillä seuduilla?

Esimerkiksi Tampereella kiistatta raitiotiellä saataisiin palveltua paremmin ja edullisemmin eräät nykyään bussilla palveltavat joukkoliikennekorridorit. Toisaalta vastustus on kovaa, mutta vahva käsitykseni on, että sitä "masinoidaan" varsin harvalukuisilta tahoilta, joilla on omia intressejä nykytilanteen säilyttämiseen.

Vai miten esimerkiksi on selitettävissä, että www.aamulehti.fi:n raitiotietä vastustavista kommenteista valtaosa on tyyliltään, rytmitykseltään, sanavalinnoiltaan ja nimimerkeiltään hyvin samankaltaisia? Taitaa yksi tai muutama ihminen istua koneen ääressä pitkiä toveja keksien yhä uusia identiteettejä ja toistaen samoja kuluneita, asian viereen meneviä fraasejaan urakalla.

----------


## killerpop

Pitäisikö sanoa, että raitiotien onneksi, Vuoreksen rakentaminen on lykkääntynyt ja lykkääntynyt. Alkuperäisestä aikataulusta taidetaan olla jo kymmenkunta vuotta jäljessä ja tänä aikana kaupunkiin on löytynyt muita, vetovoimaisempia laajenemissuuntia. Vuoreksesta tulee jollain aikavälillä, ei kuitenkaan vuodessa eikä parissa monien tuhansien asukkaiden korpilähiö, ellei tuolla panosteta sosiaaliseen asumiseen.

Kaupungista on löytynyt muitakin laajenemissuuntia, joista Nurmi-Sorila on ehkä paras vaihtoehto Vuorekselle. Niemenranta ja Hankkion/Linnainmaan täydennysrakentamiset tulevat viemään potentiaalisista vuoreslaisista osansa.

Lapsiperheitäkin muistettiin kouluverkon karsimissuunnitelmilla (joihin kuului mm Hervannan ainoan lukion lopettaminen), liekö tosiasia, että muuttovirta Tampereelta naapurikuntiin jatkuu vilkkaana, ellei jopa kiihtyvänä. Tampereen muuttovirran uskaltaisin väittää olevan kovin opiskelijapainotteista, joille Vuores ei tarjoa mitään, kun pitää asua kävelymatkan päässä keskustasta, hätätapauksessa Hervantakin käy, jos opiskelu tapahtuu siellä.

Ratikan takia Vuoresta ei kannata tehdä, eikä näemmä Vuoreksen takia kannata myöskään tehdä raitiotietä. Kaupunki laajenee itäpuolella muuallakin. Kestää varmaan vielä yksi vuosikymmen, että Vuorekseen kannattaa edes liikennöidä yli puolen tunnin välein, eikä korpimaahan kiskojen rakentaminenkaan sieltä järkevimmästä päästä ole.

Vuoresta ja Hallilaa yhdistää kovasti se, että molempien rakentamista koitetaan saada alkuun laman aikana. Hallilan alkukin on ollut tuskien taival, mutta on sinne sentäs yksi kauppa saatu.

----------


## Eppu

> Lapsiperheitäkin muistettiin kouluverkon karsimissuunnitelmilla (joihin kuului mm Hervannan ainoan lukion lopettaminen), liekö tosiasia, että muuttovirta Tampereelta naapurikuntiin jatkuu vilkkaana, ellei jopa kiihtyvänä.


Totta turiset, täytyy sanoa. Ja kun kaupungin virallisissa tiedotteissa puhutaan "kouluverkon kehittämissuunnitelmasta", ei tiedä pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa...

Mikäli Tampereen vetovoima tästä vielä entisestään laskee lähivuosina, voimme kiittää siitä pelkästään valtaapitävää XL-ryhmittymää, joka niin kiihkeästi haluaa karsia ja keskittää palveluitamme lyhytnäköisten säästöjen perusteella.

----------


## Jykke

> Poikkeaa se siksi, että itäpuolella ei edes tehdä mitään turhia selvityksiä "mahdollisisita" raitioteistä tai johdinautoista.


Orastavia selvityksiä pikaratikoista  ja lähijunista on tehty Kouvolan seudulla. Turhia nämä hankkeet ovat siinä tapauksessa, jos päättäjät eivät niitä lue ajatuksella läpi.

----------


## Albert

> Varmaan haluat myös kertoa näkemyksesi miksi selvitysten laatiminen ja ylipäänsä *sähköinen paikallisliikenne olisi turhaa* näillä seuduilla?


Missäs minä niin olen väittänyt? :Confused:  
Ei sähköinen paikallisliikenne ole turhaa. Mutta kun sähköisen liikenteen suunnitelmat ainä jäävät pelkkiin selvityksiin, selvityksiin. Sitten kun paperia on kertynyt riittävästi, todetaan, että asia ei nyt ole ajankohtainen, vaan tehdään jotain muuta (vaikka diesel-runkobussilinjasto).
Niin miksi ihmeessä kuluttaa rahaa tuollaiseen, jonka lopputulos on kuitenkin etukäteen tiedossa.
Ja minä ainakaan en mihinkään aamulehteen kirjoittele!

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Vai miten esimerkiksi on selitettävissä, että www.aamulehti.fi:n raitiotietä vastustavista kommenteista valtaosa on tyyliltään, rytmitykseltään, sanavalinnoiltaan ja nimimerkeiltään hyvin samankaltaisia? Taitaa yksi tai muutama ihminen istua koneen ääressä pitkiä toveja keksien yhä uusia identiteettejä ja toistaen samoja kuluneita, asian viereen meneviä fraasejaan urakalla.


Ennenkuin mennään "salaliittoteorioihin" ja muuhun vainoharhaan, voisi vastaus olla myös seuraavaa: samalla alueella asuvien ihmisten puhe, joskus myös kirjoitus on hyvin samankaltaista. Moni asian ymmärtävä kirjoittaa siis sinne, mitä todella miettii asiasta. Joskus, jos jotain asiaa ajaa yksisilmäisesti, vastakkaista mieltä olevien henkilöiden määrää saatetaan vähätellä jopa epäuskottavin selityksin. Ja jos tämä vastakkaisesti ajattelevien määrä "järkyttää" omaa näkemystä, se saattaa johtaa teorioihin, että vastakkaista mieltä ei olisikaan niin moni ihminen... Ja se, että "fraasit menisivät asian viereen" selittynee kenties asiaan kiinnittäneen henkilön täysin vastakkainen kanta ja näkemys ja sulkeutunut, yhteen (omaan näkemykseen tukeutuva) ajattelutapa joka leimaa vastakkaiset kannanotot "vääriksi"?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ennenkuin mennään "salaliittoteorioihin" ja muuhun vainoharhaan, voisi vastaus olla myös seuraavaa: samalla alueella asuvien ihmisten puhe, joskus myös kirjoitus on hyvin samankaltaista.


En esitä salaliittoteorioita. Sanon vain että vaikka tietysti paikkakuntakohtaisia ilmaisutapoja on olemassa, niin jokaisella ihmisellä on oma tyylinsä kirjoittaa. Puolustajien kirjoituksissa näkyykin useammanlaista tyyliä. Vastustajilla tyylien kirjo on huomattavasti vähäisempi. Tarkemmin yksityiskohtia erittelemättä siellä toistuu samoja idiosynkraattisia i) sanoja/sanontoja, ii) rakenteita ja iii) ajatusmalleja eri nimimerkkien viesteissä. Mikä on todennäköisyys että suurella joukolla eri ihmisiä voisi olla niin sama tyyli kaikilla näillä kolmella tasolla samanaikaisesti? Varsinkin jos puolustajien viesteissä varianssia on näppituntumalla enemmän vaikka nimimerkkejä/kirjoittajia on lukumääräisesti vähemmän?

Ei minua järkytä jos vastustajia on paljon. Tyhmyyttä riittää aina suuressa populaatiossa. Väärät faktat pitää vain oikoa. Ja mitä argumentointiin tulee niin parasta tietysti on jos kumpikin osapuoli perustelee väitteensä avoimesti. Silloin syntyy avoin keskustelu, joka on antoisa molemmille osapuolille. Ei-hyvä vaihtoehto on jos vastustaja ei perustele vaan kirjoittaa täysin satunnaista puutaheinää. Mutta kaikista pahinta on jos vastustaja kirjoittaa tarkoituksellista puutaheinää, tarkoituksenaan ohjata keskustelu kokonaan vikaraiteille. Tällaistakin olin aistivinani.

No, olkoon miten on. Ei tuollaisen takia kannata pelipaitaansa repiä, jos joku spämmää mielipiteitään julkiseen keskusteluun. Mutta olinpahan vain havaitsevinani tällaista ilmiötä. En tiedä kuinka oikeassa sitten todellisuudessa olen.

----------


## ultrix

> Pitäisikö sanoa, että raitiotien onneksi, Vuoreksen rakentaminen on lykkääntynyt ja lykkääntynyt. Alkuperäisestä aikataulusta taidetaan olla jo kymmenkunta vuotta jäljessä ja tänä aikana kaupunkiin on löytynyt muita, vetovoimaisempia laajenemissuuntia. Vuoreksesta tulee jollain aikavälillä, ei kuitenkaan vuodessa eikä parissa monien tuhansien asukkaiden korpilähiö, ellei tuolla panosteta sosiaaliseen asumiseen.





> Kaupungista on löytynyt muitakin laajenemissuuntia, joista Nurmi-Sorila on ehkä paras vaihtoehto Vuorekselle. Niemenranta ja Hankkion/Linnainmaan täydennysrakentamiset tulevat viemään potentiaalisista vuoreslaisista osansa.


Vuoreksessa on läjäpäin asemakaavoja valmiina, ehdotusvaiheessa tai vähintäänkin vireillä. Nurmi-Sorilassa yleiskaavoitus on vasta ehdotusvaiheessa, ja asemakaavoitusta päästään aloittamaan aikaisintaan ensi vuonna, valitusten takia viivästyessään ehkä 2012. Ensimmäiset uusien asemakaavojen mukaiset talot olisivat valmiita joskus 2015, hyvällä säkällä.

Niemenranta on jo pitkällä, asemakaavoja ruvetaan yleissuunnitelman ja -kaavan perusteella tekemään seuraavan kolmen vuoden aikana. Alue rakentunee joskus 2013-15 paikkeilla.

Hankkio-Linnainmaan yleiskaavoitus starttaa 2012. Kestää siis käytännössä 20-luvulle, ennen kuin niille pelloille rakennetaan yhtään mitään, muuta kuin nykyisten kaavojen sallimia teollisuushalleja.




> Kestää varmaan vielä yksi vuosikymmen, että Vuorekseen kannattaa edes liikennöidä yli puolen tunnin välein


 Löisin vetoa, että ensi vuosikymmenen aikana päästään vähintään kymmenen minuutin vuoroväliin. Todennäköisesti vuosikymmenen lopulla päästään jo ratikalla. Liikenteenhän Vuorekseen on tarkoitus alkaa ensi vuonna, Särkijärven siltaa pitkin 2011 tai kun silta valmistuu. Ja alueelle tarjotaan alusta alkaen korkea palvelutaso, jotta ihmiset tottuvat käyttämään busseja.




> Tarkemmin yksityiskohtia erittelemättä siellä toistuu samoja idiosynkraattisia i) sanoja/sanontoja, ii) rakenteita ja iii) ajatusmalleja eri nimimerkkien viesteissä.


Lisäisin tuohon vielä kohdan iv) kirjoitusvirheitä. Esimerkkinä välimerkkien käyttö väärin,,,tähän tapaan. Ja sitten vaaditaan Viistokatua takaisin ja väitetään raitioliikenteen olevan tarpeetonta ja kummipyöräliikenteen tiellä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lisäisin tuohon vielä kohdan iv) kirjoitusvirheitä. Esimerkkinä välimerkkien käyttö väärin,,,tähän tapaan. Ja sitten vaaditaan Viistokatua takaisin ja väitetään raitioliikenteen olevan tarpeetonta ja kummipyöräliikenteen tiellä.


Heh. Varmaan se Viistokatu sitten ratkaisee kaikki kaupungin liikenneongelmat.   :Wink: 

Muuten: muistikuvani 1980-luvun puolivälistä (kenties syksy 1986 jolloin aloin kulkea kouluun Klasuun Pispalasta?) ennen Hämeenkadun bussikaistoja on että silloin bussit (ja muutkin ajoneuvot) todella junnasivat Hämeenkatua ruuhkassa. Kun bussikaistat tulivat, matka Stockmannin edestä Keskustorille nopeutui lähes minuuttikaupalla.

En muista enää tarkkoja minuutteja, mutta noin ulkomuistista kun koulu päättyi tasan klo 14.00 (mitä ennen olin vaivihkaa jo laittanut kirjat reppuun valmiiksi), saavuin Stockan pysäkille noin klo 14.03 valtavan juoksunpyrähdyksen jälkeen. Hyppäsin ensimmäiseen bussiin joka varmaan oli pysäkillä joskus klo 14.04 - 14.06 paikkeilla ja Keskustorilla ehkä klo 14.08 - 14.09. Keskustorilla juoksin torin yli Viistokadun varteen, josta Tahmelan bussi 12 lähti klo 14.10. Matka Hirvikadun pysäkille kesti muistaakseni ainakin teoriassa 11 minuuttia tai vähän päälle (koko reitti 12 min, mutta silloinhan päätepysäkki oli jo lähellä Tahmelan lähdettä eikä siiretty lännemmäs ryytimaan viereen nykyiselle paikalleen), joten sinne saavuttiin n. klo 14.21, josta minulla oli 3 minuutin kävelymatka kotiin, saapumisaika klo 14.24. Tosin muistikuvani on, että saapuminen kotiin meni oikeasti lähemmäs puolta -- tuo 3 minuuttia kodin ja pysäkin välillä oli periaatteessa matka aamulla juosten alamäkeen, ja iltapäivällä väsyneenä en tietenkään juossut ylämäkeen vaan lampsin rauhassa ja tietenkin nappasin postit laatikosta mukaan, mihin siihenkin meni vähän aikaa.

Tuo matkaketju oli niin tiukka siksi, että muistini mukaan seuraava bussi lähti varmaan vasta joskus puolen paikkeilla, jolla olisin ollut kotona lähes varttia vaille seuraavaa tuntia -- ja 45 minuuttia yhdensuuntaiseen muutaman kilometrin koulumatkaan tuntui minusta ihan liian pitkältä ajalta, kun kerran oli muutakin käyttöä sille ajalle.

Pitkä tarina, mutta pointti on seuraava: kun olin optimoinut matkaketjuni minuutin tarkkuudella ehtiäkseni Tahmelan bussiin, muistan äärettömän hyvin että bussikaistojen tultua poistui hermoilu bussissa siitä ehtiikö Keskustorilla jatkoyhteydelle. Aikaisemmin varianssia Hämeenkadun matka-ajassa oli sen verran runsaasti että eräitäkin kertoja näin vain takavalot ja jouduin odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa parikymmentä minuuttia, mikä tuntui talvipakkasessa raskaan koululaukun kanssa aika rankalta odotukselta.

On siis pelkkää höpöhöpö-nostalgiaa kuvitella että Tampereen liikenne oli ennen paremmin hoidettu ja vähemmän ruuhkaisa. Ruuhkat olivat todella pahat ennen bussikaistoja (ja ilmanlaatu sen mukainen, ennen katalysaattoriaikaa). Eikä Viistokadun poisto käsitykseni mukaan mitenkään haitannut Hämeenkadun läpäisykykyä, pikemminkin päinvastoin: samalla poistui se liikenne joka tuli Keskustorilta nykyisen bussiterminaalin risteyksestä ja jatkoi Viistokadulle. Tuollekin oli ennen vaihe valoissa, tosin en muista oliko se samanaikainen jonkun muun vaiheen kanssa.

Lähes ainoa asia missä Viistokadun poisto näkyy selkeästi on niiden bussien reitissä, jotka tulivat Hatanpään valtatieltä ja jatkoivat Viistokatua ja Kauppakatua pitkin Pirkankadulle. Hämeenkatu lienee aavistuksen hitaampi reitti. Mutta eipä Viistokadun uudelleen avaaminen paljon auttaisi, jos ei samalla palautettaisi ennalleen Kauppakadun ja Puutarhakadun liikennöintisuuntia. No, pääsihän Viistokatua ja Aleksis Kiven katua pitkin oikaisemaan mm. Hatanpään valtatien suunnasta Satakunnankadulle, mutta tuo pikemminkin houkutti yksityisautoilua läpiajoon eikä ohjannut näitä nk. keskustan kehälle. Nykyään Hatanpään valtatieltä Satakunnankadulle päästäkseen pitää ajaa varsin monimutkaista reittiä (erityisesti nyt kun Pellavatehtaankatu on osittain suljettu Hämpin parkin rakennustyömaan vuoksi), mutta eipä tuo ole minua ikinä haitannut pääsemästä autolla tasan minne haluan -- toisin kuin monet autoilevat urputtajat jaksavat valittaa. Oikeastaan pidän aivonystyröiden hieronnasta erilaisten reittien löytämiseksi.  :Wink:

----------


## jawahl

> Jos jotakin pitäis nyt tehdä raideliikenteen suhteen, se olisi mielestäni lähijuna.


Lähijunalla on tosiaan vaikean RHK-VR- yhteistyön lisäksi se ongelma, että sillä ei tavoiteta kuin murto-osa ratikan matkustajamääristä. Suurimpana syynä tähän on tietty se, että kaupunkiseudun veturia Tamperetta lähijuna ei palvele kuin muutamalla pahaisella seisakkeella jotka nekin ovat pääosin vähän syrjässä ihmisten kulkuväyliltä. Ratikalla tavoitetaan jo pelkällä Hervanta - Amuri - Niemenranta - Lentävänniemi akseililla heti kymmeniä tuhansia matkaajia päivittäin.

Lisäksi lähijuna ei palvele ollenkaan Pirkkalaa eikä Kangasalan nauhamaista taajamaa Tampereen ja Kangasalan keskustan välissä. 
Ylöjärvelläkään ei kiskot ihan ideallisti kulje (paitsi Keijärven eteläpuolella Mäkkylässä, missä toki on ideaalista ja maisemiltaan hienoa täydennysrakennuspaikkaa kahden keskustan välissä). 

Lähijuna palvelisi erinomaisesti vain Lempäälää ja Nokiaa. 
Lempäälä on sentään jotain tämän eteen tehnytkin (suunnitelmat - tai puheet - aseman ja uusien seisakkeiden kaavoituksesta ja uudistamisesta). 
Nokian suunnassa on taas ollut hyvin hiljaista, vaikka lähijuna olisi mainio instrumentti Nokian järkevämmän kaupunkimallin toteutukseen nauhamaisella, luonnonkauniilla ja vetovoimaisella akselilla Lehtimäki - Siuronkoski.

----------


## kouvo

> Heh. Varmaan se Viistokatu sitten ratkaisee kaikki kaupungin liikenneongelmat.


Tuskin, mutta kyllähän Viistokadun poistaminen oli idioottimainen ratkaisu, mikä sinänsä on hyvin linjassa kunnan liikennesuunnittelukäytäntöjen kanssa. Tulevaisuudessahan Viistokatu toki tullee ratikkareitin muodossa tavallaan palautumaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuskin, mutta kyllähän Viistokadun poistaminen oli idioottimainen ratkaisu, mikä sinänsä on hyvin linjassa kunnan liikennesuunnittelukäytäntöjen kanssa. Tulevaisuudessahan Viistokatu toki tullee ratikkareitin muodossa tavallaan palautumaan.


Katsotaan nyt mitä reittiä se ratikka kannattaa linjata kulkemaan. Itse näkisin sen mieluiten Hämeenkadulla päästä päähän, koska näin saataisiin Hämeenkadusta tehtyä tosi filmaattinen kävely-/ratikkakatu koko pituudeltaan. Tuosta tulisi niin upea kokonaisuus, että sitä tultaisiin katsomaan kaukaakin. En väheksyisi Hämeenkadun länsipään merkitystä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse näkisin sen mieluiten Hämeenkadulla päästä päähän, koska näin saataisiin Hämeenkadusta tehtyä tosi filmaattinen kävely-/ratikkakatu koko pituudeltaan.


Samoin kuin. Upeaa olisi varsinkin, jos nopeus saataisiin Hämeenkadulla metromaiselle tasolle fiksujen nykyaikaisten ratikoiden tapaan, elin neljä viisi pysäkkiä ja vähän reilun minuutin välit. Reilusti vielä puuistutuksia ja nurmirata, niin kyllä varmasti kelpaisi esimerkiksi kautta maailman. Vaan taitaa käydä niin, että odotetaan 30 vuotta, että Tukholmassakin tehdään niin, vasta sitten uskalletaan Suomessa kokeilla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## SlaverioT

Heitetäänpä nyt muutama mielessä muhinut huomio:

*Kohta 1*
Amuri-Lielahti raidekäytävään on tulossa siis 1-2 lisäraidetta ja kaksiraiteinen raitiotie nykyisten rautatieraiteiden lisäksi. Sanoisin ihan mututuntumalla, että siihen on hyvin vaikeaa sovittaa rautateiden lisäraiteet ja raitiotie. Tai siis voidaan sovittaa jos puretaan esimerkiksi Tikkutehdas ja Ahjola yms. ja jos toisaalta ei välitetä maisemasta tai asuinympäristön laadusta. Jos kaikki edellä mainitut raiteet toteutetaan tuloksena on lähes 40 metriä leveä ratalinja. Se ei mielestäni ole kovin kaunista katseltavaa. 

Kriittisiä kohtia ovat mm. Ahjola/Haulikatu ja Tikkutehdas. Tikkutehtaan kohdilla on käytettävissä maksimissaan 25 metriä mukaan lukien nykyiset raiteet. Rautatieraiteen viemä tila on minimissään 4,5 metriä per/raide, mutta käytännössä ratapenkereet ja ratalaitteet huomioon ottaen noin 7 metriä(Tampereen seudun lisäraiteet - tilantarvetarkastelu). Käytännössä siis joko lisäraiteiden määrää tulee vähentää tai raitiotie linjata jonnekin muualle. Tässä siis ongelmakohta.

*Kohta 2*
Mitä tulee mahdolliseen linjaukseen Hervanta-Tays-Yliopisto-Rautatieasema-Keskustori:
Millä keskinopeudella tulee raitiovaunun kulkea, jotta se olisi suunnilleen yhtä nopea kuin nykyinen joukkoliikenne esim. välillä Hervanta-Keskusta? Keskinopeuden tulisi minun järjen mukaan olla 25-30km/h. Vertailun vuoksi Göteborgin raitiotielinjojen keskinopeudet. Oletan Göteborgin nopeudet huomioon ottaen seuraavaa: Tays:in ja yliopiston kautta kulkevalla linjauksella matka-aikojen nopeuttaminen nykyisestä välillä Hervanta-Keskusta on erittäin haastavaa ellei mahdotonta.  

Tällaisia ajatuksia siis Joulun alla. Voinkin toivottaa samalla hyvät Joulut foorumin silloin tällöin varsin tonttumaiselle väelle!

----------


## killerpop

> Millä keskinopeudella tulee raitiovaunun kulkea, jotta se olisi suunnilleen yhtä nopea kuin nykyinen joukkoliikenne esim. välillä Hervanta-Keskusta?  Tays:in ja yliopiston kautta kulkevalla linjauksella matka-aikojen nopeuttaminen nykyisestä välillä Hervanta-Keskusta on erittäin haastavaa ellei mahdotonta.


Nykyinen joukkoliikenne heti Hepolamminkadun ja Hervannan valtaväylän risteyksestä alkaen keskustaan niin linjan 23 Kalevantien kuin 30:n Iidesrannan kautta on varsin joutuisaa, hiljaisempina aikoina suorastaan ripeää. Noin 3 km matkalle osuu kolmet liikennevalot (Pehkusuonkatu, Sotilaankadun ramppi, Messukyläntien ramppi), 3 bussipysäkkiä (Lukonmäki et, pohj ja Turtola) ja nopeusrajoitus on koko matkan 70km/h. Kalevantie taas toimii toistaiseksi kohtuullisesti, 23:n reitissä osuus Salhojankadusta Keskustorille on sitä heikointa lenkkiä. 30 voi kulkea hyvinkin yhtä nopeasti ellei nopeamminkin, jos Viinikan risteyksen ja D-kulman kummatkin liikennevalot vaan ovat suotuisat. 

Sekä Iidesrannan että Kalevantien nopeusrajoitus 50 km/h. Iidesrannan kautta tuleva 30 tosin putsaa pidemmän aluetta pelkästään ainoana linjana, kun Kalevantiellä on useita apulinjoja, mutta 23:n viimeinen 2 km onkin linjan mateluosuus Itsenäisyydenkadun ja Hämeenkadun bussikaistoista huolimatta jo pelkästään risteävien, merkittävien katujen takia.

Kokonaismatka-ajassa 30:n heikoin osuus on oikeastaan koko Hervannan pää, eli missä ihmisiä kerätään. Siellä suoraviivaisesti kulkeva raitiovaunu olisi todella kilpailukykyinen harvemmalla pysäkkiverkostolla. 23:lla ylimääräistä kiertelyä aiheuttaa lähinnä kierto Tieteenkadun kautta joka tuo mukanaan parit liikennevalot.

Jos keskussairaala osuisi sellaiselle osuudelle, jossa kummatkin esimerkkilinjat olisivat heikoilla sujuvuuden suhteen, olisi homma helppo, mutta kun nykyinen linjasto ainakin toistaiseksi toimii Lukonmäen ja keskustan reunan välillä, en usko millään liikennevälineellä tehtävää keskussairaalan koukkausta yhtä nopeaksi. Taikka sitten (mahdollisella) Teiskontien linjauksella kulkuvälineen pitäisi kulkea todella ripeästi. Tai sitten nykyistä joukkoliikennettä pitäisi hidastaa merkittävästi.

Tämäkään ei vastaa suoraan keskinopeuteen, mutta voisi mieltää sen olevan merkittävä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Pari huomiota raitiotien linjauksista viitaten edellisiin kirjoituksiin:

1) Sekä Hervanta että TAYS pitää saada raitiotien palvelun piiriin, mutta kuka sanoo että ne on mahdutettava saman linjan varteen, jos se tarkoittaa hankalaa koukkausta ja pidentyvää matka-aikaa? Yhtälailla olisi mahdollista hoitaa TAYS toisella haaralla joka jatkaa joko Teiskontien suuntaisesti tai Kaupin halki Kiikkisensalmen rannalle (ja vaikka tunnelin kautta Aitolahteen), tai sitten mihin tahansa muualle itäpuolelle minne sen halutaan kulkevan. Hervannasta TAYS:iin kulkijoille tulisi silloin vaihto, mutta en usko että tuo olisi kynnyskysymys. Tärkeää olisi vain se, että TAYS saadaan raitiotien piiriin riittävän pikaisesti eikä vasta joskus 10 vuotta Hervannan jälkeen.

2) Lännessä RHK:n ratakäytävä ei todellakaan vaikuta kauhean optimilta vaihtoehdolta. Käytännössä on valittava rakennetaanko rautatien lisäraiteet vai raitiotie, kun molempia ei mahdu. Jos raitiotie rakennetaan tuohon käytävään, se samalla sulkee pois tulevaisuuden lähijunaraiteet. Ja raitiotieraiteita taas ei voi käytännössä rakentaa raskaina alusta pitäen koska se tulisi kalliiksi ja varmaan pitäisi vastahankaisen RHK:n mukana kuvioissa. Jäljelle jäävät siis a) Rantatien ja Paasikiventien varren linjaus, ja b) Pispalan valtatie linjaus. Vaihtoehto a) tavoittaisi vähemmän matkustajia kuin b) vaikka olisikin varmaan aavistuksen edullisempi rakentaa. Vaihtoehdossa a) olisi myös se pieni vaikeus miten sinne rantaan päästään keskustasta. Vaihtoehto b) vaatisi Pispalan valtatien leventämistä sekä mieluiten henkilöautoliikenteen rajoittamista esim. laskemalla sen nopeus 40 km/h-tasolle, jotta läpiajo ei olisi houkuttavaa, sekä mieluiten bussien siirtämisen kulkemaan Rantaväylän kautta. Silti b) olisi minusta paras vaihtoehto, ja liikennejärjestelyiltään varsin suoraviivainen toteuttaa, kun Pirkankadusta alkaen otettaisiin osa autoväylästä raitiotien nurmikaistaksi ja jatkettaisiin suoraan Pispalan valtatielle. Lännen päässä Pohjanmaantien / Vaitinaronkadun / Paasikiventien risteys aiheuttaa hieman kysymyksiä, mutta se risteyshän on joka tapauksessa menossa uusiksi (sinne kaavaillaan eritasoristeystä), joten tuossa yhteydessä ratikalle saataisiin todennäköisesti suunniteltua helppo reitti suoraan liikennesolmun läpi.

----------


## ultrix

> Amuri-Lielahti raidekäytävään on tulossa siis 1-2 lisäraidetta ja kaksiraiteinen raitiotie nykyisten rautatieraiteiden lisäksi. Sanoisin ihan mututuntumalla, että siihen on hyvin vaikeaa sovittaa rautateiden lisäraiteet ja raitiotie.


Jos on tarkoitus rakentaa sekä että, lähijunan "kaupunkiraiteet" ja raitiotie, ei ratakäytävää kannatakaan käyttää. Jos lähijuna ja raitiotie voivat käyttää yhteisiä raiteita, ei ongelmaa ole (paitsi Liikenneviraston rataosaston normijäykkyys).




> *Kohta 2*
> Mitä tulee mahdolliseen linjaukseen Hervanta-Tays-Yliopisto-Rautatieasema-Keskustori:
> Millä keskinopeudella tulee raitiovaunun kulkea, jotta se olisi suunnilleen yhtä nopea kuin nykyinen joukkoliikenne esim. välillä Hervanta-Keskusta?


Käytännössä samalla keskinopeudella (tai aavistuksen korkeammalla) kuin nykyinen linja 20. Viimeksi kun matkustin Hervannan linjoilla, nousin Turtolasta kyytiin 20:een, joka saapui pysäkille 23:n jälkeen. Se oli silti Itsenäisyydenkatu 3:n pysäkillä aiemmin kuin suorempaa reittiä kulkeva 23. Raitiotie koukkaisi toki yliopiston kautta, mutta nollaviive-etuuksin linja on järjestettävissä yhtä nopeaksi kuin nykyinen bussien käyttämä suora linja Teiskontie-Itsenäisyydenkatu-Hämppi.




> Pari huomiota raitiotien linjauksista viitaten edellisiin kirjoituksiin:
> 
> 1) Sekä Hervanta että TAYS pitää saada raitiotien palvelun piiriin, mutta kuka sanoo että ne on mahdutettava saman linjan varteen, jos se tarkoittaa hankalaa koukkausta ja pidentyvää matka-aikaa?






> raitiotieraiteita taas ei voi käytännössä rakentaa raskaina alusta pitäen koska se tulisi kalliiksi


Rata pitää joka tapauksessa pengertää, enkä ymmärrä miksi rautatien pengerrys tulisi merkittävästi kalliimmaksi kuin raitiotien tuolla kyseisellä kohdalla (jyrkkä rinne, yhdelle lisäraiteelle jo valmis penkere).




> Lännen päässä Pohjanmaantien / Vaitinaronkadun / Paasikiventien risteys aiheuttaa hieman kysymyksiä, mutta se risteyshän on joka tapauksessa menossa uusiksi (sinne kaavaillaan eritasoristeystä), joten tuossa yhteydessä ratikalle saataisiin todennäköisesti suunniteltua helppo reitti suoraan liikennesolmun läpi.


Siellähän on jo kaksi eritasoristeystä, nimittäin rautatiesillat Vaitinaronkadun ja Pohjanmaantien yli. Eritaso_liittymän_ myötä toki voi aueta vaikka miten huiseja mahdollisuuksia reitiksi Enqvistinkadulta Pohjanmaantielle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Rata pitää joka tapauksessa pengertää, enkä ymmärrä miksi rautatien pengerrys tulisi merkittävästi kalliimmaksi kuin raitiotien tuolla kyseisellä kohdalla (jyrkkä rinne, yhdelle lisäraiteelle jo valmis penkere).


En ole asiantuntija, joten korjatkaa oikeat asiantuntijat, mutta olen ymmärtänyt että juna on aika paljon painavampi kuin ratikka. Näin ollen otaksuisin että se vaatii huomattavasti raskaampia perustuksia eli suurempia maansiirtotöitä ja pitävämpää pengerrystä kuin kevyen ratikan kevytrakenteinen rata.

Hahmottaisin että ero on vähän kuin moottoritiellä ja mökkipolulla: teknisesti molemmat ovat teitä, mutta aivan eri luokassa teknisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan ja kustannuksiltaan. Kysymys voitaisiin siis muotoilla analogiaa käyttäen muotoon onko kustannusten puolesta sama asia leventää olemassa olevaa moottoritieä vai rakentaa sen penkereelle rinnakkainen mökkitie.

Pispalan tapauksessa, kun vieressä on jo junarata, voi olla että raitiotien tai uuden junaraiteen rakennuskustannuksissa ei olisi ihan hirveän suurta eroa. Junaradan geometriahan on sitäpaitsi automaattisesti riittävän loiva luonnostaan vähemmän krantulle ratikalle. Mutta paha ottaa kantaa kun ei tiedä eksaktisti. Työhypoteesini kuitenkin on, että junarata tulisi kalliimmaksi -- jos ei muuta niin vähintään siksi että raskaat kiskot sisältävät enemmän metallia. Ja tietysti myös kulunvalvonta maksaa.




> Siellähän on jo kaksi eritasoristeystä, nimittäin rautatiesillat Vaitinaronkadun ja Pohjanmaantien yli. Eritaso_liittymän_ myötä toki voi aueta vaikka miten huiseja mahdollisuuksia reitiksi Enqvistinkadulta Pohjanmaantielle.


Tarkoitin eritasoliittymää, huono sanavalinta kiireessä.

----------


## Ertsu

Nythän Aamulehti herättelee taas henkiin tuota kaupungin hautaamaa pikaratikkaa.
http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...i-edeta/172422

Kommenteissa näyttää vastustajilla olevan selvä enemmistö. Joidenkin mielestä mitään uutta ei saisi rakentaa. Mitenkähän olisi käynyt, jos Näsinneula ja Tampere-talo olisi aikanaan laitettu kansanäänestykseen?

----------


## kouvo

> Mitenkähän olisi käynyt, jos Näsinneula ja Tampere-talo olisi aikanaan laitettu kansanäänestykseen?


Olisivat saattaneet jäädä rakentamatta tai sitten ei. Toisaalta joku Näsinneula (vaikka yksi kaupungin symboleista nykyään onkin) ei nyt välttämättä loppupeleissä kuitenkaan niin kovin paljoa lisäarvoa kunnalle ole tuottanut. Kyllä sen ratikankin kanssa kannattaa sen verran pohdiskella, ettei sen arvo jää puhtaasti symboliseksi.

----------


## lunastaja

> Toisaalta joku Näsinneula (vaikka yksi kaupungin symboleista nykyään onkin) ei nyt välttämättä loppupeleissä kuitenkaan niin kovin paljoa lisäarvoa kunnalle ole tuottanut.


Tartun tähän provoon ja totean paljasjalkaisena tamperelaisena kouvolle, että vedä nyt v***u päähäsi!  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

> Katsotaan nyt mitä reittiä se ratikka kannattaa linjata kulkemaan. Itse näkisin sen mieluiten Hämeenkadulla päästä päähän, koska näin saataisiin Hämeenkadusta tehtyä tosi filmaattinen kävely-/ratikkakatu koko pituudeltaan. Tuosta tulisi niin upea kokonaisuus, että sitä tultaisiin katsomaan kaukaakin. En väheksyisi Hämeenkadun länsipään merkitystä.


Tampereella on kokemus johdinautoista ja varikkohallikin valmiina. tampereen käyttäjämäärä on juuri sopíva johdinautoilla. Ei helsingissäkään saada monelle tavalliselle raitiolinjalle riittävästi matkustajia , joten johdinautoselvitys on aktiivisen työn alla.

Martti

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kommenteissa näyttää vastustajilla olevan selvä enemmistö. Joidenkin mielestä mitään uutta ei saisi rakentaa. Mitenkähän olisi käynyt, jos Näsinneula ja Tampere-talo olisi aikanaan laitettu kansanäänestykseen?


Jos Näsinneulaa ei olisi tehty, tätä sketsiä ei olisi ollut!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvgE0gOusds
 :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Nythän Aamulehti herättelee taas henkiin tuota kaupungin hautaamaa pikaratikkaa.
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...i-edeta/172422
> 
> Kommenteissa näyttää vastustajilla olevan selvä enemmistö. Joidenkin mielestä mitään uutta ei saisi rakentaa. Mitenkähän olisi käynyt, jos Näsinneula ja Tampere-talo olisi aikanaan laitettu kansanäänestykseen?


Mitä ihmettä horiset? Kaupunki ei sitä ole mihinkään haudannut vaan pikemminkin hauduttanut ja kattilasta on tulossa ihan erilainen systeemi kuin silloin 2004. Keskustasta on tulossa haarat ensi vaiheessa Kalevan/TAYS:n kautta Hervantaan ja Vuorekseen sekä Lielahden kautta Lentävänniemeen, myöhemmin keskustasta Hatanpään kautta Vuorekseen (lenkki) ja Pirkkalaan sekä haara Hakametsästä Hankkion kautta Lamminrahkaan.

Vastustajat vaikuttavat olevan copy-paste-vastustajia, jotka kopioivat sata kertaa aiempien uutiskommenttien yhteydessä käyttämänsä viestin täynnä tyhjää retoriikkaa, ilman mitään asiasisältöä. Hiukan turhauttavaa keskustella tollasten kanssa!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereella on kokemus johdinautoista ja varikkohallikin valmiina.  tampereen käyttäjämäärä on juuri sopíva johdinautoilla. Ei helsingissäkään saada monelle tavalliselle raitiolinjalle riittävästi matkustajia , joten johdinautoselvitys on aktiivisen työn alla.


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Tampereella on muutama sellainen korridori, jossa bussilinjojen muuttaminen raitiotieksi kannattaa, koska on tarve bussia suurempaan kapasiteettiin. Bussien muuttaminen trollikoiksi olisi kenties ympäristöteko, mutta kapasiteettia sillä ei parannettaisi eikä liikennöintitaloutta. Asiasta on käyty pitkällisiä keskusteluja sekä tällä foorumilla että muualla, joten en mielelläni lähtisi enää kertaamaan perusasioita alusta, jos ei ole ihan pakko. Mutta aika vakaalla pohjalla nämä päätelmät kuitenkin ovat.

----------


## kiitokurre

aikas outoja pilvilinnoja täällä rakennellaan .

----------


## hmikko

> En ole asiantuntija, joten korjatkaa oikeat asiantuntijat, mutta olen ymmärtänyt että juna on aika paljon painavampi kuin ratikka. Näin ollen otaksuisin että se vaatii huomattavasti raskaampia perustuksia eli suurempia maansiirtotöitä ja pitävämpää pengerrystä kuin kevyen ratikan kevytrakenteinen rata.


En ole minäkään asiantuntija, mutta suhteellisen kevyiden matkustajajunien ja ratikoiden välillä ei painossa ole kovin mullistavia eroja. Esimerkiksi

Sm2 vaunupari 77 t (pituus 53,3 m)

M200 metrovaunu 32 t (pituus 22,1 m)

Helsinkiläinen Variotram 35 t (pituus 24,4 m)

Radan kannalta oleellisempi on tietysti akselipaino, joka Variotramin kaltaisessa ratikassa on tietysti pienempi. Raskas tavaraliikenne ja suurilla nopeuksilla ajavat junat vaativat paremmin perustettua rataa, mutta paikallisjunan ja ratikan välillä ero ei liene suuren suuri.

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereella on kokemus johdinautoista ja varikkohallikin valmiina.


 Enpä nyt tiedä mitä tuo kokemus käytännössä sisältää. Aika nollasta täälläkin olisi palautukseen lähdettävä. Muutama ajolankojen pylväs ja koukku löytyy valmiiksi. Rollikkahallikin on jo toisessa käytössä. 

Jos sekä rollikat, että ratikat toteutetaan, niin silloin kannattaa keskittää molempien kulkuvälineiden huolto ja säilytys samalle varikolle. 




> tampereen käyttäjämäärä on juuri sopíva johdinautoilla.


Olet käynyt tutkimassa vai? No mitkä linjat muutettaisiin johdinautolinjoiksi? Ja miksi Tamperetta reilusti pienemmistä kaupungeista löytyy raitiotie?

----------


## kouvo

> Ja miksi Tamperetta reilusti pienemmistä kaupungeista löytyy raitiotie?


Jaa-a, olisikohan väestötiheydellä jotain tekemistä asian kanssa? Varmastikin löydät esimerkkejä jotka eivät tätä olettamusta tue, mutta noin keskimäärin tarkasteltuna?

----------


## Jykke

> Jaa-a, olisikohan väestötiheydellä jotain tekemistä asian kanssa?


 Silläkin toki. Ratikka toimii myös oivana haja-alueitten yhteensitovana kulkuvälineenä. Tampereen tapauksessa riittävä käyttäjämäärä löytyy jo Lentsu-Hervanta väliltä ja lisärakentamisellekin löytyy tilaa Niemenrannasta ja Hallilan tienoilta, jolloin kaupunkirakennetta saadaan nitoutumaan paremmin yhteen.

----------


## kouvo

> Tampereen tapauksessa riittävä käyttäjämäärä löytyy jo Lentsu-Hervanta väliltä ja lisärakentamisellekin löytyy tilaa Niemenrannasta ja Hallilan tienoilta, jolloin kaupunkirakennetta saadaan nitoutumaan paremmin yhteen.


Tuolta väliltä saattaa ratikalle riittävästi porukkaa löytyäkin, mutta ei välttämättämättä kuitenkaan niin paljon että se ehdottomasti edellyttäisi juurikin ratikkaa. Bussin ja ratikan kapasiteettipotentiaalin välillä on myös harmaa alue, jolloin molemmat vaihtoehdot ovat kutakuinkin yhtä hyviä. 

Ongelmaksi muodostuu päätepisteiden väliset alueet, ja tämä korostuu juurikin Hervannan suunnassa. Hervantaa palvellaan tällä hetkellä lukuisilla bussilinjoilla, jotka samalla palvelevat alueita joiden luontainen kysyntä ei välttämättä muuten riittäisi niin hyvään palveluun kuin mitä se nykyään on. Toisaalta ongelma syntyy ratikan rakentamisen jälkeen mahdollisesti myös Hervantaan ja Lietsu-Lentsuun. Kumpikaan pääte (etenkään Lietsu-Lentsu) ei ole niin kompakti paketti, että yksi ratikkalinja riittäisi sitä palvelemaan. 

Ratikkasuunnitelmien yhteyteen tulisi kiinteästi liittää myös suunnitelmat ratikan jälkeisestä bussiverkosta. Nykyinen suhteellisen toimiva bussijärjestelmä saattaa olla hyvinkin vaikea säilyttää ratikan tulon jälkeen, ainakin niin että kustannukset pysyvät aisoissa. Ratikka on investointina kuitenkin niin suuri, että sillä saattaa olla huomattaviakin negatiivisia vaikutuksia ratikkaväylän ulkopuolisten alueiden joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon. Pahimpana mörkönä kummittelee tietysti liityntäliikenne, vaikka siitä on ilmeisesti ainakin tarkoitus pysytellä loitolla. Mutta muitakin potentiaalisia uhkätekijöitä on, kuten esim. naurettavat vuorovälit ja liian kiemurtelevat/hitaat reitit.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ongelmaksi muodostuu päätepisteiden väliset alueet, ja tämä korostuu juurikin Hervannan suunnassa. Hervantaa palvellaan tällä hetkellä lukuisilla bussilinjoilla, jotka samalla palvelevat alueita joiden luontainen kysyntä ei välttämättä muuten riittäisi niin hyvään palveluun kuin mitä se nykyään on. Toisaalta ongelma syntyy ratikan rakentamisen jälkeen mahdollisesti myös Hervantaan ja Lietsu-Lentsuun. Kumpikaan pääte (etenkään Lietsu-Lentsu) ei ole niin kompakti paketti, että yksi ratikkalinja riittäisi sitä palvelemaan.


Noissa Hervannassa ja Lietsu-Lentsussa voisi päätepysäkin tehdä siten, että varsinaista päättäriä ei tehtäisi lainkaan, vaan ratikka kiertäisi lenkin ja jatkaisi takaisin keskustaan. Toinen ratikka kiertäisi  lenkin toiseen suuntaan. Eri suuntiin kiertävät merkittäisiin eri linjatunnuksilla. Esim. M=myötäpäivään ja V=vastapäivään.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuolta väliltä saattaa ratikalle riittävästi porukkaa löytyäkin, mutta ei välttämättämättä kuitenkaan niin paljon että se ehdottomasti edellyttäisi juurikin ratikkaa.


 Hervannassa on mahdollisuus kahdella ratikkalinjalla korvata raskaimmat runkolinjat 23, 30 & 39 kahdella ratikkalinjalla. Kyseisellä ratkaisulla säästetään huomattavasti, kun bussien määrä tippuisi oleellisesti ratikoiden ansiosta. Lisäksi saataisiin alhaisemmat liikennöintikulut, matka-ajan nopeutuminen ja matkustusmukavuuden parantaminen. 




> Toisaalta ongelma syntyy ratikan rakentamisen jälkeen mahdollisesti myös Hervantaan ja Lietsu-Lentsuun. Kumpikaan pääte (etenkään Lietsu-Lentsu) ei ole niin kompakti paketti, että yksi ratikkalinja riittäisi sitä palvelemaan.


 Tämä on totta. Hervannan ruutukava on todella kinkkinen juttu, jos haluaa palvella koko aluetta mahdollisimman vähällä linjamäärällä, tai tarpeettomalla kiertelyllä.




> Ratikkasuunnitelmien yhteyteen tulisi kiinteästi liittää myös suunnitelmat ratikan jälkeisestä bussiverkosta.


 Tästä olen samaa mieltä, sillä ratikka tulee vaikuttamaan taatusti moniin linjoihin.  




> Nykyinen suhteellisen toimiva bussijärjestelmä saattaa olla hyvinkin vaikea säilyttää ratikan tulon jälkeen, ainakin niin että kustannukset pysyvät aisoissa. Ratikka on investointina kuitenkin niin suuri, että sillä saattaa olla huomattaviakin negatiivisia vaikutuksia ratikkaväylän ulkopuolisten alueiden joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon.


 Tuosta Hervannasta jo linkkasin yhden mahdollisen vision siitä miten homma voitaisiin hoitaa. Lisätään vielä se, että kyseisessä visiossa joko 13, tai 22 hoitaisi ala-Järvensivun ja linja 20 taasen kulkisi ex-23:sen reittiä. Lisäksi linja 24 on poistunut, koska ratikat hoitavat myös Tampellan liikenteen. 

Lentsussa linja Y35, tai neljätoista voisi paikata Vähäniemenkadun joukkoliikenteen. Linja 29 paikkaisi linjan 16 vajaaksi jäävän pätkän Linnainmaalta Kiveliönkadulle. 

Vaihtoehtoja on olemassa yllin kyllin ratikan tulon jälkeen ilman, että uusia bussilinjoja tarvitsee muodostaa paikkaamaan joitain katvealueita.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämä on totta. Hervannan ruutukava on todella kinkkinen juttu, jos haluaa palvella koko aluetta mahdollisimman vähällä linjamäärällä, tai tarpeettomalla kiertelyllä.


Mikä siinä lenkki-ideassani on niin vastenmielistä? Eiköhän Helsingin pisararata toimi sillä periaatteella, vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin? Hervanta hoituisi tavallaan yhdellä linjalla ja kaupan päälle se palvelisi Hervannan sisäisenä liikenteenä. Asia tietysti mutkistuisi, jos lenkki kierrettäisiin vielä Vuoreksen kautta. Siitäkin olisi kuitenkin se etu, että jos joku haluaa matkustaa Hervannasta Vuorekseen tai päinvastoin, hänen ei tarvitsisi kiertää keskustan kautta. Vai onko olemassa jokin laki tai säännös, että ratikkalinjan pitää päättyä aina johonkin kuten pistoraide?

----------


## kouvo

> Mikä siinä lenkki-ideassani on niin vastenmielistä? Eiköhän Helsingin pisararata toimi sillä periaatteella, vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin? Hervanta hoituisi tavallaan yhdellä linjalla ja kaupan päälle se palvelisi Hervannan sisäisenä liikenteenä. Asia tietysti mutkistuisi, jos lenkki kierrettäisiin vielä Vuoreksen kautta. Siitäkin olisi kuitenkin se etu, että jos joku haluaa matkustaa Hervannasta Vuorekseen tai päinvastoin, hänen ei tarvitsisi kiertää keskustan kautta. Vai onko olemassa jokin laki tai säännös, että ratikkalinjan pitää päättyä aina johonkin kuten pistoraide?


Laitontahan tuo lenkkeily ei olisi, ja periaatteessa ei ihan täysin vastenmielinen idea muutenkaan. Muutamia ongelmia kuitenkin tuli mieleen. Periaatteessa lenkki aiheuttaa tiheämmän vuorovälin kuin suora linja jos palvelutaso halutaan säilyttää, ja tämä vuoroväli saattaisi olla sitten tarpeettoman tiheä linjan muilla osuuksilla. Hervannan itä- ja länsipuoli ovat melko erityyppisiä alueita, aiheuttaneeko jotain ongelmia lenkin tasapainon kannalta? Vuoreksen kytkeminen Hervantalenkki-ideaan on äärimmäisen haastavaa, jos ei peräti mahdotonta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mikä siinä lenkki-ideassani on niin vastenmielistä? Eiköhän Helsingin pisararata toimi sillä periaatteella, vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin? Hervanta hoituisi tavallaan yhdellä linjalla ja kaupan päälle se palvelisi Hervannan sisäisenä liikenteenä. Asia tietysti mutkistuisi, jos lenkki kierrettäisiin vielä Vuoreksen kautta. Siitäkin olisi kuitenkin se etu, että jos joku haluaa matkustaa Hervannasta Vuorekseen tai päinvastoin, hänen ei tarvitsisi kiertää keskustan kautta. Vai onko olemassa jokin laki tai säännös, että ratikkalinjan pitää päättyä aina johonkin kuten pistoraide?


Lenkki on kieltämättä minullekin vastenmielinen ajatus, mutta sinänsä kysymys miksi näin on on tietysti täysin legitiimi. Tässä muutamia syitä:

1) Lenkki päättää linjan lopullisesti eikä anna mahdollisuutta jatkaa sitä helposti mihinkään yhteen suuntaan ilman että täytyy uudistaa koko liikennöintikonsepti ja jättää hunningolle jo rakennettua infraa. Tämä havaittiin jo Pariisin metrossa. Siellä rakennettiin alkuvaiheessa linjojen päihin pienet lenkit, mutta pian havaittiin että tämä tekee laajentamisen hankalaksi. Tänä päivänäkin siellä on turhaksi jääneitä lenkkejä pitkin linjoilla. Niiden hyödyllisin käyttö on toimia junien parkkipaikkoina silloin kun niitä ei käytetä. Aika pian näistä lenkeistä luovuttiin ja ruvettiin rakentamaan linjojen päät yksinkertaisena haarukkana, jossa juna siirtyy saapumisraiteelta lähtöraiteelle vaihteen kautta. Tämä on hyvin yksinkertainen, edullinen ja toimiva rakenne silloin kun junaa voidaan ajaa kahteen suuntaan.

2) Suuri lenkki heikentää palvelutasoa linjan päässä. Jos sitä kierretään vuorotellen päinvastaisiin suuntiin, se on paitsi hankalaa, niin pidentää vuorovälin tuplaksi. Jos sitä taas kierretään vain yhteen suuntaan, se heikentää lenkin sisäisiä yhteyksiä. Pienellä lenkillä tämä ongelma ei haittaisi kun sitä kierrettäisiin vain yhteen suuntaan, kävelymatka riittäisi jos olisi tarvis päästä jollekin lenkin aikaisemmalle pysäkille. Mutta mikä tällöin olisi lisäarvo lenkistä verrattuna suoraan linjaan, joka kulkisi suunnitellun lenkin keskeltä suorana viivana?

3) Ylipäänsä kaikenlaiset rengas- ja ympyrälinjat kärsivät siitä ongelmasta, että ne eivät ole lyhin reitti mihinkään vaan aina joutuu kiertämään.

Itse en olekaan mitenkään varauksettoman ihastunut Helsingin pisara-suunnitelmiin. Kieltämättä se lyhentäisi matkaa eräisiin keskustan kohteisiin, mutta onko se ainoa (ja edullisin) keino, jolla tämä tavoite saavutetaan? Ja toisaalta jos sanotaan, että tarkoituksena on lisätä ratapihan kapasiteettia niin tämähän onnistuu nopeuttamalla kääntöjä, vaikka nyt sitten ohjausvaunuilla. Eikä rahaa kulu niin paljon.

Kehärataan pätee sama, mutta suuremmassa mittakaavassa. Kehärata ei ole millään muotoa nopein tai muutenkaan optimaalisin yhteys lentoasemalle. Tosin ehkei tästä kannata ryhtyä väittelemään taas uudestaan. Sanottakoon vain, että ympyrälinjat vaan yleisesti eivät ole kovin hyvä ratkaisu.

Eli johtopäätöksenä: ympyrälinjoja ja lenkkejä löytyy kyllä maailman liikennejärjestelmistä, mutta ei ollenkaan niin paljon kuin löytyisi, jos ne olisivat oikeasti hyvä ratkaisu.

Ehkä tämä selvittää miksi pidän noita lenkkejä vastenmielisinä. Se ei ole pelkkää ennakkoluuloa ja jämähtäneisyyttä vaan sille on oikeasti perusteita. Toki jos pystyt esittämään sellaisen lenkkikonseptin joka oikeasti toimisi ja olisi paras mahdollinen ratkaisu tarpeeseen, niin sellaiseenhan olisi tosi mielenkiintoinen tutustua.  :Smile:

----------


## Ertsu

> Laitontahan tuo lenkkeily ei olisi, ja periaatteessa ei ihan täysin vastenmielinen idea muutenkaan. Muutamia ongelmia kuitenkin tuli mieleen. Periaatteessa lenkki aiheuttaa tiheämmän vuorovälin kuin suora linja jos palvelutaso halutaan säilyttää, ja tämä vuoroväli saattaisi olla sitten tarpeettoman tiheä linjan muilla osuuksilla. Hervannan itä- ja länsipuoli ovat melko erityyppisiä alueita, aiheuttaneeko jotain ongelmia lenkin tasapainon kannalta?


Sitä voisi tasapainottaa esim siten, että kaksi perättäistä vuoroa kierrettäisiin vastapäivään ja kolmas myötäpäivään...No en oikein tiedä. Ehkä ei sittenkään, koska mistä tahansa lenkin kohdasta matkustaja pääsee keskustaan ja kumpaan tahansa suuntaan kulkevalla ratikalla.

Lenkki saisi olla yksiraiteista muuten, mutta "lakipisteessä" voisi olla kaksi raidetta, jossa ratikat pääsevät kohtaamaan toisensa. Lakipisteestä olisi myöskin aikataulun mukaiset lähtöajat, mutta se lakipiste voisi sijaita epäsymmetrisesti esim nykyisen 23:n päättärin paikkeilla. 




> Vuoreksen kytkeminen Hervantalenkki-ideaan on äärimmäisen haastavaa, jos ei peräti mahdotonta.


Onhan se vähän hankala. Vuoreksen lenkki pitäisi ehkä liittää Peltolammin kanssa samaan lenkkiin. Bussilinja Peltsu-Vuores-Hervanta voisi olla käyttökelpoinen poikittaisliikenteeseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:19 ----------

Jani Hyväriselle. Se lenkki ei ole sen kummempi, kuin että Hervantaan tehtäisiin kaksi erillistä pistoraidelinjaa. Lenkin avulla kaksi linjaa hoituu yhdellä ja kaupantekijäisinä saadaan sisäinen liikenne.

----------


## kouvo

Tällainen lenkki olisi jossainmäärin voinut soveltua Ruskontien eteläpuolelle nousevan pientalovaltaisen laajalle alueelle levittyvän asuinalueen ratkaisuksi, jos oletetaan että Hervannan ratikkalinja olisi jatkunut siihen suuntaan (tosin tämän alueen rakennussuunnitelmat ovat ilmeisesti kutistuneet aikalailla). Silloin lenkin aiheuttama vuorovälitarve olisi saattanut olla linjassa muun linjan vuorovälitarpeen kanssa. Hervanta, jossa joukkoliikennekysyntä on ratikkalinjan varressa kovimmillaan on haastava paikka toteuttaa isoa lenkkiä, koska se helposti aiheuttaa ylitarjontaa muun reitin varrelle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei pidä paikkaansa. Tampereella on muutama sellainen korridori, jossa bussilinjojen muuttaminen raitiotieksi kannattaa, koska on tarve bussia suurempaan kapasiteettiin. Bussien muuttaminen trollikoiksi olisi kenties ympäristöteko, mutta kapasiteettia sillä ei parannettaisi eikä liikennöintitaloutta. Asiasta on käyty pitkällisiä keskusteluja sekä tällä foorumilla että muualla, joten en mielelläni lähtisi enää kertaamaan perusasioita alusta, jos ei ole ihan pakko. Mutta aika vakaalla pohjalla nämä päätelmät kuitenkin ovat.


Saisitte huomattavasti halvemmalla sähköllä kulkevan bussin, joka väistää estettä(tarvittaessa apumoottorinturvin), lähtee pysäkiltä ripeästi, kyytiin voi hypätä kadun laidasta, linja korvattavissa osittain tai kokonaan diesel- ja kaasukalustolla, sekä uudemmassa kalustossa lähes sama kapasiteeti kuin raitiovaunussa.

On olemassa jo johdinautomessut, joissa voi käydä katsomassa sopivaa mallia.  Johdinautoja voi ostaa tai vuokrata yhden tai kaksi koekäytöön.  Käytetystä johdinautosta saa hyvän hinnan.  Mikä ihmeen syy voi puoltaa raitiovaunua tilanteessa, jossa kahdesta voi valita paremman.  Viisi ensimmäistä johdinautoa ei vaadi edes omaa varikkoa.

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> ...sekä uudemmassa kalustossa lähes sama kapasiteeti kuin raitiovaunussa.


Toimiiko myös kaksinajo, jos vaikka pitäisi saada sellaiset reilu 400 matkustajaa kyytiin ruuhka-aikana Hervannan suuntaan? Metro kun tulisi vähän turhan kalliiksi ja turhaksi Tampereelle  eikä se lähijunaratakaan niin helposti taivu lähelle kotia.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos Tampere ostaa nyt johdinautoja, niin saatua kokemusta voidaan hyödyntää tulevassa Helsingin johdinautohankinnassa.  Tulkaa tänne Helsinkiin niin Teille vielä kerran käydään läpi Vauriotram-farssi.

Yksi pyyntö, johdinauto tulee pysäkille avaa ovet, päästää matkustajat pois ja ottaa uudet.  Niin pyyntö on se että käykää eri raitiovaunukaupungeissa katsomassa , mitä kaikkea raitiovaunu tekee.   Uusien matkustajien pakkaaminen on vain yksi raitiovaunun pysäkkiseremonioista.  Raitiovaunun hitaus ei pelkästään johdu liikennevaloetuuksista.

Valitkaa nyt Tampereella, mutta ottakaa halvempi, se on myös parempi.

Martti

ps. raitiovaunua, joka ei kolisi vaihteissa eikä risteyksissä, ei ole vielä keksitty

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:20 ----------




> Toimiiko myös kaksinajo, jos vaikka pitäisi saada sellaiset reilu 400 matkustajaa kyytiin ruuhka-aikana Hervannan suuntaan? Metro kun tulisi vähän turhan kalliiksi ja turhaksi Tampereelle  eikä se lähijunaratakaan niin helposti taivu lähelle kotia.


Sveitsissä ainakin on käytössä kaksinivelinen johdinauto, jossa on kapasiteettia reippaasti.  Kannattaa myös katsoa Hessin kaikki uudemmat mallit.  Ennen johdinauto tehtiin dieselbussin alustaan läppäämällä virroittimet katolle, mutta nyt tuotekehittely on eriytetty.  Jos viedään 400, niin ottakaa tarkasti selvää kiihtyvyydestä.  Toistan sen yhden keskeisimmän , kun on este, niin ei se takaatuleva raitiovaunu mene ohi.  täällä Helsingisssä näkee tämän kun on kymmenenkin raitiovaunua peräkkäin ja matkustajat on pakko laskee Mannerheimintien liikenteen sekaaan.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:29 ----------




> Olet käynyt tutkimassa vai? No mitkä linjat muutettaisiin johdinautolinjoiksi? Ja miksi Tamperetta reilusti pienemmistä kaupungeista löytyy raitiotie?


Kapasiteettia enemmän tarjoaa raitiotieversio, mutta näinä päivän aivan uusien johdinautojen korimallit ovat kapasiteetissa lähellä.  Täällä Helsingissäkin puhutaan raitiolinjojen vajaakapasiteetista, esim linjoilla 1 ja 4.  Päivällä noin 9 - 14 välisenä aikana matkajamäärät ovat oleelisestikin vähäisempiä.  

Kirjoitin toisessa kohtaa raitiovaunujen kömpelyydestä, jonka seikan täällä Helsingissä raitiovaúnu-uskoivaiset sivuuttavat ja uskovat itsekin että kömpelyys ei johdu raitiovaunust  itsestään vaan liikennevaloetuuksista.  Tampereella on erinomainen tilaisuus verrata näitä kahta joukkoliikennelaitetta kiihkottomasti ja käyttäkää se tilaisuus hyväksi.  Helsingissä tämä ei ole mahdollista , mikä toki on ymmärrettävää , vetiväthän hevoset ensimmäisiä vaunuja 1800 -luvun puolella.  Helsingin pienet harrastajaryhmät ovat kauniisti entisöineet muutamia vaunuja, enemmänkin olisi pitänyt säilyttää ja perustaa linja Katajannokalta toiselle linjalle , jolla liikenöisi museovaunut.

Helsingin raitioliikenteen kehittämisessä on pieni hurmos tällä hetkellä , kun tämän 9 linja osoittautui ihan toimivaksi.  Muttaydin on juuri siinä käytännölliset raitivaunufriikit  ja raitiovaunu-uskovaiset täällä pelkäävät sitä että pikkuhiljaa edullisemmat johdinautolinjat valtaavat raitiolinjan ja uudet perustettavat sähköiset linjat olisivatkin johdinautolinjoja.

Tampereella valinta voidaan tehdä tosiasiohin perustuen.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:54 ----------




> Jos sekä rollikat, että ratikat toteutetaan, niin silloin kannattaa keskittää molempien kulkuvälineiden huolto ja säilytys samalle varikolle.


En kyllä usko että Tampereen päättäjät siihen tulokseen tulisivat että kaksi uutta investointeja vaativaa (johdinautot vähemmän) liikennemuota perustettaisiin.

Martti

----------


## janihyvarinen

Salomaan markkinointipuheeseen lyhyt vastaus: On niitä ratikoita nähty ja niillä tullut ajeltua muuallakin kuin Helsingissä. Kuten Strasbourgissa ja Pariisissa. En voi yhtyä näkemykseen että kyseessä olisi hidas ja kankea kulkuneuvo, päinvastoin. Kaikki argumentit joihin vetoat ovat kumottavissa ja kumottukin -- myös tamperelaisessa keskustelussa, jota on käyty mm. Aamulehden nettisivuilla. Uskoisin että yhä harvempi Tampereellakaan haksahtaa ajattelemaan trollikkaa ratikan korvikkeena. Trollikoille on sijansa muilla kuin raskaasti kuormitetuilla runkolinjoilla.

Tampereelle pitää saada ja todennäköisesti saadaankin ensin ratikka. Trollikan tulo riippuu sitten siitä millä aikataululla jäljelle jäävää bussiliikennettä pitää ryhtyä vääntämään ympäristöystävällisemmäksi. Mutta mitenkään mahdotonta kahden järjestelmän ottaminen käyttöön ei ole. Ratikka vaan tulee ensin.

----------


## Jykke

> Mikä siinä lenkki-ideassani on niin vastenmielistä?


Tästä on jo aiemminkin keskusteltu. Kouvo ja jani Hyvärinen toivat jo hyvin esiin epäkohtia. 




> Eiköhän Helsingin pisararata toimi sillä periaatteella, vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?


Olet. Pisarassa joka toinen juna ei kierrä lenkkiä toiseen suuntaan. Tämähän se vasta sekottaisikin matkustajan pään, kun Pisarassa joudutaan käymään Pasilassakin samalla matkalla kahdesti. 




> Tulkaa tänne Helsinkiin niin Teille vielä kerran käydään läpi Vauriotram-farssi.


 Kiitos kutsusta, mutta olemme jo ottaneet opiksemme, emmekä rakenna rataa 50-luvun tekniikalla ja tilaa vaunuja, jotka eivät sovellu sellaiselle rataverkolle. 




> Yksi pyyntö, johdinauto tulee pysäkille avaa ovet, päästää matkustajat pois ja ottaa uudet.  Niin pyyntö on se että käykää eri raitiovaunukaupungeissa katsomassa , mitä kaikkea raitiovaunu tekee.


 Ööh... Tekee saman kuin mainitsit edellä? Esimerkkejä on onneksi jo aikoinaan käyty katsomassa Karlsruhessa, Strasbourgissa, Pariisissa ja Brittein saarilla. 




> Uusien matkustajien pakkaaminen on vain yksi raitiovaunun pysäkkiseremonioista.  Raitiovaunun hitaus ei pelkästään johdu liikennevaloetuuksista.


 Täh? Mitäköhän tällä pakkaamisella tarkoitetaan? Liikennevaloetuoisuudet on muuten nopeuttaneet matkaa aika oleellisesti muualla. 




> ps. raitiovaunua, joka ei kolisi vaihteissa eikä risteyksissä, ei ole vielä keksitty


Parempi kapsiteetti, pidempi käyttöikä, matkustusmukavuus, alhaisemmat liikennöintikulut. Koko homma kaatuisi siihen, että ratikka muka pitää vaihteissa niin kovaa ääntä? Syväuraiset vaihteet ovat käsittääkseni muuten hiljaisempia.  




> Toistan sen yhden keskeisimmän , kun on este, niin ei se takaatuleva raitiovaunu mene ohi. täällä Helsingisssä näkee tämän kun on kymmenenkin raitiovaunua peräkkäin ja matkustajat on pakko laskee Mannerheimintien liikenteen sekaaan.


 Tästä syystä Tampereella on tarkoitus suunnitella ratikka pääosin omilla kaistoillaan kulkevaksi, jolloin esteitä ei ilmene raiteille. Lisäksi Tampereelle on tulossa 90% todennäköisyydellä kaksisuuntavaunut. 




> Kapasiteettia enemmän tarjoaa raitiotieversio, mutta näinä päivän aivan uusien johdinautojen korimallit ovat kapasiteetissa lähellä.


 Totta - seisomapaikoissa.   




> Täällä Helsingissäkin puhutaan raitiolinjojen vajaakapasiteetista, esim linjoilla 1 ja 4.  Päivällä noin 9 - 14 välisenä aikana matkajamäärät ovat oleelisestikin vähäisempiä.


 Aika paha ongelma on päällekkäinen bussitarjonta monin paikoin. Mutta kyllä nelosella ja ykköselläkin näkee päivittäin täyspokia.   




> Kirjoitin toisessa kohtaa raitiovaunujen kömpelyydestä, jonka seikan täällä Helsingissä raitiovaúnu-uskoivaiset sivuuttavat ja uskovat itsekin että kömpelyys ei johdu raitiovaunust  itsestään vaan liikennevaloetuuksista.


 Onhan sinullekkin mainittu samojen uskovaisten taholta, että samat hörhöt ovat tietoisia ratikoiden ongelmista Hesassa, joista olemattomat etuudet ovat vain yksi monista ongelmista. 




> Tampereella on erinomainen tilaisuus verrata näitä kahta joukkoliikennelaitetta kiihkottomasti ja käyttäkää se tilaisuus hyväksi.


 Tampereella on mahdollista olla molemmat kulkuvälineet tulevaisuudessa, mutta ratikka on se varmempi. Ensi keväänä saadaan jo päätöksiä, joiden pohjalta alkaa yksityiskohtainen kosulttiselvitys. Ratikka kylpee kenties paremmassa poliittisessa myötätuulessa, kuin koskaan.   




> Muttaydin on juuri siinä käytännölliset raitivaunufriikit  ja raitiovaunu-uskovaiset täällä pelkäävät sitä että pikkuhiljaa edullisemmat johdinautolinjat valtaavat raitiolinjan ja uudet perustettavat sähköiset linjat olisivatkin johdinautolinjoja.


 Onhan sinullekkin mainittu, että johdinauto ei  tarjoa samaa kapsiteettia ja yhtä alhaisia liikennöintikustannuksia kuin ratikka. Eiköhän siitä olla enemmän huolissaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos Tampere ostaa nyt johdinautoja, niin saatua kokemusta voidaan hyödyntää tulevassa Helsingin johdinautohankinnassa.  Tulkaa tänne Helsinkiin niin Teille vielä kerran käydään läpi Vauriotram-farssi.


Tampereella on jo kokemusta johdinautoista. Muistan, kuinka yhdessä yleisötilaisuudessa joku eläkkeellä oleva TKL:n päällikkö kertoi, kuinka Hämeenkadun ja Hatanpään valtatien vaihteet tulivat alas lankoineen päivineen. Johdinauton sarvet jumittuivat vaihteeseen ja repi langat alas. Siinä piti sitten kovalla kiireellä saada vara-autot liikkeelle ja siirtää matkustajat niihin. Se ei kuulemma tapahtunut 1 eikä 2 kertaa, vaan hyvin usein ja ruuhka-aikaan. Tuo oli ilmeisesti yksi syy johdinautoista luopumiseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:10 ----------




> 2) Suuri lenkki heikentää palvelutasoa linjan päässä. Jos sitä kierretään vuorotellen päinvastaisiin suuntiin, se on paitsi hankalaa, niin pidentää vuorovälin tuplaksi.


Nyt en ymmärrä. Mikä siinä on hankalaa ja miksi se pidentää vuorovälin tuplaksi? 




> Jos sitä taas kierretään vain yhteen suuntaan, se heikentää lenkin sisäisiä yhteyksiä. Pienellä lenkillä tämä ongelma ei haittaisi kun sitä kierrettäisiin vain yhteen suuntaan, kävelymatka riittäisi jos olisi tarvis päästä jollekin lenkin aikaisemmalle pysäkille. Mutta mikä tällöin olisi lisäarvo lenkistä verrattuna suoraan linjaan, joka kulkisi suunnitellun lenkin keskeltä suorana viivana?


Lenkin lisäarvoja olisi kaksikin. Lenkin avulla katettaisiin kahden suoran linjan palvelualue+se toimisi alueen (Hervanta) sisäisenä liikenteenä.




> 3) Ylipäänsä kaikenlaiset rengas- ja ympyrälinjat kärsivät siitä ongelmasta, että ne eivät ole lyhin reitti mihinkään vaan aina joutuu kiertämään.


Ne pitäisi suunnitella siten, että tehdään ikäänkuin kaksi suoraa linjaa, jotka vain yhdistetään päistään toisiinsa. Olisiko mielestäsi nykyisen bussilinja 30:n reitin tyyppinen sik-sak -linja sitten parempi? Siinähän vasta kiertelemään joutuu.




> Toki jos pystyt esittämään sellaisen lenkkikonseptin joka oikeasti toimisi ja olisi paras mahdollinen ratkaisu tarpeeseen, niin sellaiseenhan olisi tosi mielenkiintoinen tutustua.


Ajatusleikkinä sellainen, että bussilinjat 23 ja 30 yhdistettäisiin. Nykyisin 23 tulee keskustasta ja jää siihen päättärille Ylioppilaankadun päähän. Mutta mitäs, jos se ei jäisikään, vaan kiertäisi Etelä-Hervannan kautta takaisin keskustaan? Silloin se palvelisi laajempaa aluetta kuin nykyisin. 30 voisi kiertää hiukan eri reittiä, mutta samalla periaatteella päinvastaiseen suuntaan. En näe vieläkään mitään syytä, miksei palvelu paranisi noilla linjoilla. Matkustajat kyllä oppisivat noiden systeemin hyvinkin nopeasti.

----------


## Jykke

> Nyt en ymmärrä. Mikä siinä on hankalaa ja miksi se pidentää vuorovälin tuplaksi?


 Jos joka toinen ratikka kulkee vastapäivään ja joka toinen myötäpäivään, niin tällöin lenkkillä ajetaan suuntaansa 20 minuutin välein. Jos taas ajetaan kahta linjaa kymmenen minuutin välein, niin tällöin saadaan lenkillekin kymmenen minuuttia per suunta, mutta muualla taas vuoroväli tihenee jo viiteen minuuttiin, joka alkaa olemaan jo tarpeettoman tiheää liikennettä. Eli tarvitaan tuplamäärä ratikoita, mitä tarvittaisiin todellisuudessa. 




> Olisiko mielestäsi nykyisen bussilinja 30:n reitin tyyppinen sik-sak -linja sitten parempi? Siinähän vasta kiertelemään joutuu.


 Linjan 30 kaltainen sik-sak on ikävää, mutta se tapahtuu onneksi linjan loppupäässä, jolloin haitta ei ole monelle ihmiselle paha. Hervannassa tähän sik-sakkiin pakottaa typerä ruutukaava. Aikoinaan jos Hervanta olisi suunniteltu joukkoliikennettä silmällä pitäen, niin tilanne olisi toinen. 




> Ajatusleikkinä sellainen, että bussilinjat 23 ja 30 yhdistettäisiin. Nykyisin 23 tulee keskustasta ja jää siihen päättärille Ylioppilaankadun päähän. Mutta mitäs, jos se ei jäisikään, vaan kiertäisi Etelä-Hervannan kautta takaisin keskustaan? Silloin se palvelisi laajempaa aluetta kuin nykyisin. 30 voisi kiertää hiukan eri reittiä, mutta samalla periaatteella päinvastaiseen suuntaan. En näe vieläkään mitään syytä, miksei palvelu paranisi noilla linjoilla.


Ongelma on siinä että 23 ja 30 kulkevat eri reittejä. Jos joku Hervantalainen haluaa Linja-autoasemalle, tai rautatieasemalle hän joutuu pahimmillaan kiertämään puolet Hervannasta. Lisäksi edelleen kehässä on ongelmana pysäkkiparilla puolen valinta, sillä kummaltakin puolen pääse keskustaan. Aikatauluja voi toki opetella, mutta varsinkin bussiliikenteessä aikataulut voivat olla hyvinkin vaihtelevia. 

Vaikka nämä kehäajatuksesi periaatteessa ovat ihan hyviä, niin ne ovat kuitenkin varsin ongelmallisia sekä matkustajille, että liikenteenjärjestämiselle ja niistä syistä ei maailmalla tällaisia esimerkkejä olekaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Ongelmaksi muodostuu päätepisteiden väliset alueet, ja tämä korostuu juurikin Hervannan suunnassa. Hervantaa palvellaan tällä hetkellä lukuisilla bussilinjoilla, jotka samalla palvelevat alueita joiden luontainen kysyntä ei välttämättä muuten riittäisi niin hyvään palveluun kuin mitä se nykyään on. Toisaalta ongelma syntyy ratikan rakentamisen jälkeen mahdollisesti myös Hervantaan ja Lietsu-Lentsuun. Kumpikaan pääte (etenkään Lietsu-Lentsu) ei ole niin kompakti paketti, että yksi ratikkalinja riittäisi sitä palvelemaan.


Ei niin, mutta harvemmin kulkevilla täydentävillä linjoilla saadaan riittävä palvelutaso myös Iidesrantaan ym. paikkoihin. Iidesrannasta itse asiassa voisi olla viisasta vetää linja kasvavalle Kaukajärvi-Annala-seudulle, jossa palvelee nykyisellään lähinnä 15 ja 22. Pitkällä tähtäimellä sinnekin tarvittaneen raitiotiehaara.





> Ratikkasuunnitelmien yhteyteen tulisi kiinteästi liittää myös suunnitelmat ratikan jälkeisestä bussiverkosta.


Ehdottomasti. Suunnitelma voisi näyttää esimerkiksi tällaiselta: http://www.saunalahti.fi/kestinen/TSL%202020.pdf

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:57 ----------




> Saisitte huomattavasti halvemmalla sähköllä kulkevan bussin, joka väistää estettä(tarvittaessa apumoottorinturvin), lähtee pysäkiltä ripeästi, kyytiin voi hypätä kadun laidasta, linja korvattavissa osittain tai kokonaan diesel- ja kaasukalustolla, sekä uudemmassa kalustossa lähes sama kapasiteeti kuin raitiovaunussa.


Raitiovaunukin voi väistää, siitä myöhemmin lisää. Se lähtee pysäkiltä ihan yhtä ripeästi, sen kyytiin voi hypätä pysäkiltä, joka voi olla kadun laidassa, keskellä, sivussa kevyen liikenteen väylän takana tai vaikka keskellä toria, poikkeustilanteissa linjan katkopaikat voidaan korvata heiluribussilla ja 60-metrisellä junalla on kaksi ja puoli kertaa enemmän kapasiteettia kuin 24-metrisellä kaksinivelautolla.




> On olemassa jo johdinautomessut, joissa voi käydä katsomassa sopivaa mallia.  Johdinautoja voi ostaa tai vuokrata yhden tai kaksi koekäytöön.  Käytetystä johdinautosta saa hyvän hinnan.


Yksi-kaksi johdinautoa vaatii kuitenkin sen johdininfran. Johtimet purettiin Tampereelta 1976, eikä Sähkölaitoksen JOHDINAUTOT-sähkökaapissakaan ole enää TKL:n tarvitsemia sähkölaitteita (olen sen omin silmin nähnyt).  :Smile: 




> ps. raitiovaunua, joka ei kolisi vaihteissa eikä risteyksissä, ei ole vielä keksitty


Onpas, kolina johtuu ennen kaikkea vanhasta raideinfrasta. Jo mainitut syväuraiset vaihteet vähintäänkin helpottavat ongelmaa, eikä Tampereella vaihteita tule olemaan niin tiheästi kuin Helsingissä muutenkaan.




> kun on este, niin ei se takaatuleva raitiovaunu mene ohi.


Menee, jos rakennetaan kohtauspaikkoja esim. parin kilometrin välein. Este on kuitenkin tilapäinen, joten yhden raiteen ajon aiheuttama haitta on sekin vain tilapäinen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Jos joka toinen ratikka kulkee vastapäivään ja joka toinen myötäpäivään, niin tällöin lenkkillä ajetaan suuntaansa 20 minuutin välein. Jos taas ajetaan kahta linjaa kymmenen minuutin välein, niin tällöin saadaan lenkillekin kymmenen minuuttia per suunta, mutta muualla taas vuoroväli tihenee jo viiteen minuuttiin, joka alkaa olemaan jo tarpeettoman tiheää liikennettä. Eli tarvitaan tuplamäärä ratikoita, mitä tarvittaisiin todellisuudessa.


Eikö silloinkin tarvita tuplamäärä, jos perustetaan kaksi pistoraidelinjaa? Siinäkin tapauksessa linjojen yhteisellä osuudella on tuplasti tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin niiden erillisillä osilla. 




> Linjan 30 kaltainen sik-sak on ikävää, mutta se tapahtuu onneksi linjan loppupäässä, jolloin haitta ei ole monelle ihmiselle paha. Hervannassa tähän sik-sakkiin pakottaa typerä ruutukaava. Aikoinaan jos Hervanta olisi suunniteltu joukkoliikennettä silmällä pitäen, niin tilanne olisi toinen.


Mutta nyt kun Hervanta on suunniteltu ja rakennettu, niin sen tilanteen kanssa on vain elettävä. Sitä 30 sik-sakkia ei tarvittaisi, jos 23 ja 30 tekisivät lenkin eri katuja pitkin. 




> Ongelma on siinä että 23 ja 30 kulkevat eri reittejä. Jos joku Hervantalainen haluaa Linja-autoasemalle, tai rautatieasemalle hän joutuu pahimmillaan kiertämään puolet Hervannasta.


Ei siinä tapauksessa, että hän valitsee  puolen sen mukaan, kummalta on lyhyempi matka L-asemalle tai R-asemalle. 




> Lisäksi edelleen kehässä on ongelmana pysäkkiparilla puolen valinta, sillä kummaltakin puolen pääse keskustaan. Aikatauluja voi toki opetella, mutta varsinkin bussiliikenteessä aikataulut voivat olla hyvinkin vaihtelevia.


Niin just sitä tarkoitin. Jos henkilö käy yleensä keskustassa, hän tietää valita kadunpuolen omalle matkalleen lyhintä reittiä, mutta jos hän haluaakin mennä Länsi-Hervannasta Hervannan ostoskeskukselle, hän valitsee toisen puolen. Sehän tässä kehäideassa tulee sivutuotteena, että samalla syntyisi Länsi-Hervannan ja ostoskeskuksen välille (lähes) suora bussilinja, jota ei vielä ole.  




> Vaikka nämä kehäajatuksesi periaatteessa ovat ihan hyviä, niin ne ovat kuitenkin varsin ongelmallisia sekä matkustajille, että liikenteenjärjestämiselle ja niistä syistä ei maailmalla tällaisia esimerkkejä olekaan.


Voisitko vähän eritellä niitä ongelmia? Siellä lenkin lakipisteessä olisi tietysti aikatauluun merkitty lähtöaika, jota bussin tai ratikan pitää odottaa, kuten pistopäättärilläkin tehdään.

----------


## Jykke

> Eikö silloinkin tarvita tuplamäärä, jos perustetaan kaksi pistoraidelinjaa? Siinäkin tapauksessa linjojen yhteisellä osuudella on tuplasti tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin niiden erillisillä osilla.


 Miksi esim. Lentsuun tarvittaisiin kaksi linjaa, kun yhdelläkin pärjätään. Hervantaan kaksi linjaa olisi ideaali, mutta jos tuollaisia kehälenkkejä aletaan harrastamaan, niin esim. Vuoreksen raitioratkaisu vaatisi jo käytännössä kolmatta linjaa. 




> Ei siinä tapauksessa, että hän valitsee  puolen sen mukaan, kummalta on lyhyempi matka L-asemalle tai R-asemalle.


 23 ei kulje L-aseman kautta ja 30 taas ei kulje R-aseman kautta, joten ei valitse. Jotta tämmöinen toimisi, se vaati nämä kaksi linjaa päättäreiden väliltä identtistä linjausta, sillä muuten tulee tällaisia ongelmia.  




> Sehän tässä kehäideassa tulee sivutuotteena, että samalla syntyisi Länsi-Hervannan ja ostoskeskuksen välille (lähes) suora bussilinja, jota ei vielä ole.


 Länsi-Hervannasta ollaan ilmeisesti toivottu parempaa yhteyttä Hervantakeskuksen palveluihin (kuutonen nyt ei oikein siihen pyyntöön vastaa). Ilman kehiäkin, voidaan tuo järjestää ratikan oikealla linjaamisella. Se tarkoittaa mahdollisia sik-sakkeja, mutta kuten totesit: 



> Mutta nyt kun Hervanta on suunniteltu ja rakennettu, niin sen tilanteen kanssa on vain elettävä.





> Voisitko vähän eritellä niitä ongelmia? Siellä lenkin lakipisteessä olisi tietysti aikatauluun merkitty lähtöaika, jota bussin tai ratikan pitää odottaa, kuten pistopäättärilläkin tehdään.


Ja jälleen kerran... Taaksepäin olkaa hyvä. Näihin juttuihin on jo vastattu varmaan kolmasti. Yritetään nyt vaikka tiivistää jotenkin:

Siis tällaiset kehäratkaisut vaativat tuplamäärän vaunuja toimiakseen käytännössä yhdelle linjalle. Sen sijaan etä kulutetaan kahden linjan voima ja kapasiteetti yhdelle välille, on järkeväpi toteuttaa perinteisiä pisteestä pisteeseen-linjoja, jolloin palvelualue kasvaa ja kustannukset pysyvät kurissa. 

Matkustajille tällainen kehäjärjestely näyttää sekalaiselta. Itse inhoan henkilökohtaisesti pysäkkipareja, joilta pääsee määräänpäähän molemmilta puolilta. Toki jos menee kouluun, tai töihin niin oppii helpostikkin kummalla puolen kannattaa olla, mutta kun joukkoliikenteellä liikutaan muulloinkin. Tällöin on perusteltua, että keskustan vaunut lähtevät vain yhdeltä puolen pysäkkiä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Täh? Mitäköhän tällä pakkaamisella tarkoitetaan?  
> 
> Onhan sinullekkin mainittu, että johdinauto ei  tarjoa samaa kapsiteettia ja yhtä alhaisia liikennöintikustannuksia kuin ratikka. Eiköhän siitä olla enemmän huolissaan.


Raitiovaunun keskinopeus Helsingissä on 15 km tunnissa.  Suunnitelkaa Tampereella huolellisesti, kyllä saatte nopeammaksi.  Laskin pakkaamisajaksi sen ajan jolloin kuljettaja avaa ovet matkustajien poistumista ja sisääntulemista varten.  Linjoilla 14 ja 39 oli hyvin monta  pysähdystä, joissa pakattiin 6 - 10 sekunnissa, ja tuossa ajassta 1 - 6 matkustaaja siirtyi sisään tai ulos.  Metrossa 20 sekuntia, mutta matkustajaa kohden tulee erittäin alhainen luku(Antero lämpiää).  Mittaan muutaman koemittauksen raitiolinjoilta ja palaan tarkemmin tähän pakkauskysymykseen.  Bussissa kuski on kapteeni ja päättää ovien sulkemisesta ja avaamisesta.  Raitiovaunussa matkustajat osallistuvat ovien avaamistarpeeseen painamaala oven auki milloin mistäkin syystä.  Bussi lähtee pysäkiltä pakkaamisen jälkeen .  Raitiovaunu ei.  Raitiovaunulle saadaan pysäkilläseisomisaika , joka on eri aika kuin pakkaamisaika. Pysäkillä seisomisaika sisältää pakkaamisajan ja ne kaikki muut syyt jotka seisottavat raitiovauna pysäkillä.

Kysyin selkeän kysymyksen: "Kuinka kauan raitovaunu ajaa Jätkäsaaresta Kaivokadulle ?  raitiovaunuasiantuntijat sanoivat että 7 minuuttia.  Kysyttäessä uudelleen he toistivat vastauksensa.

Jos lähtökohtana on  se että raitiovaunu pitää saada, tottakai se tulee, kun 51 % päättäjistä on sitä mieltä.   

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:35 ----------




> Salomaan markkinointipuheeseen lyhyt vastaus: On niitä ratikoita nähty ja niillä tullut ajeltua muuallakin kuin Helsingissä. Kuten Strasbourgissa ja Pariisissa.
> 
>  Mutta mitenkään mahdotonta kahden järjestelmän ottaminen käyttöön ei ole. Ratikka vaan tulee ensin.


Ja johdinautoja oli ja on muuallakin kuin Tampereella.  Kieltäytyminen edes pohtimasta johdinautoa johtaa siihen että ei tarvitse keskustella esim Salzburgin ja Vancouverin johdinautoista.  Puhumattakaan Zürichistä.  Nykyaikasessa johdinautossa on enää samaa ainoastaa kaksi virtajohdinta jotka oli Tampereenkin autoissa.  Kaikki muu on ihan jotakin muuta.

7 minuuttia Jätkäsaaresta Kaivokadulle.  Niin kelpuuttaisikohan mainstoimisto tuon sloganin raitiovaunun mainokseen.

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> ps. raitiovaunua, joka ei kolisi vaihteissa eikä risteyksissä, ei ole vielä keksitty


Ehkei olekaan, mutta sellaisia vaihteita, joissa melutaso on huomattavasti pienempi, on kyllä keksitty. Myös sellaisia laitteita, joilla kiskon rasvaus tapahtuu automaattisesti, on keksitty. On myös keksitty sellaista radanpohjustusta, jolla koko radan äätä saadaan vaimennettua. Näitä ei olla vielä ilmeisesti keksitty Suomessa. Muulta kyllä löytyy.




> Kannattaa myös katsoa Hessin kaikki uudemmat mallit.  Ennen johdinauto tehtiin dieselbussin alustaan läppäämällä virroittimet katolle, mutta nyt tuotekehittely on eriytetty.  Jos viedään 400, niin ottakaa tarkasti selvää kiihtyvyydestä.


Kannattaa myös katsoa raitiovaunujen malleja ja ennen kaikkea ratojen malleja. Kaikki vaunut ei kaikille radoille sovi. Tämän vuoksi esimerkiksi Variotramit hajoilevat Helsingin vanhanmmallisilla ja mutkittelevilla radoilla. Valmetit ja Düwagit ne kuitenkin sentään pelaa luotettavasti, vaikka ikää on joillakin vaunuilla jo 40 vuotta. Tukholmassakaan ei aiota laittaa A32-vaunuja keskustan radoille, koska tiedetään niiden huono soveltuvuus kaarteisiin. Ja näillä A32-vaunuilla ajetaan myös kaksinajoa eikä kiihtyvyydessä ole mitään moitittavaa. Reippaasti ne kulkee eteenpäin, ja samoin kulkee reippaasti eteenpäin Lidingöbananin junat, vaikka roikassa on ruuhka-aikaan kolme yli viisikymmenvuotiasta 80-luvulla saneerattua vaunua.





> Toistan sen yhden keskeisimmän , kun on este, niin ei se takaatuleva raitiovaunu mene ohi.  täällä Helsingisssä näkee tämän kun on kymmenenkin raitiovaunua peräkkäin ja matkustajat on pakko laskee Mannerheimintien liikenteen sekaaan.


Katsopa tätä kartassa näkyvää järjestelyä. Se on raitiovaunun puolenvaihtopaikka. En ymmärrä, miksi kulunvalvonta ja puolenvaihtopaikat raitioteillä olisi Suomessa mahdottomia, jos ne Ruotsissakin onnistuu. Ja niin myös onnistuu muuallakin maailmassa. Eli jos nyt sattuu käymään niin, mikä on hyvin harvinaista, että vaunu jää esteeksi radalle, voi sen ohittaa, kun se ohjataan vastaantulevalle radalle seuraavaan puolenvaihtopaikkaan saakka.





> Kapasiteettia enemmän tarjoaa raitiotieversio, mutta näinä päivän aivan uusien johdinautojen korimallit ovat kapasiteetissa lähellä.  Täällä Helsingissäkin puhutaan raitiolinjojen vajaakapasiteetista, esim linjoilla 1 ja 4.  Päivällä noin 9 - 14 välisenä aikana matkajamäärät ovat oleelisestikin vähäisempiä.


Ei ole johdinautojen eikä muidenkaan autojen korimallit kapasiteetissa lähellä, jos kaksinajo ei onnistu. Ja kyllä: kello 9-14 on hiljaisempi aika joukkoliikenteessä. Tuo sama asia tapahtuu bussiliikenteessäkin, eli että jotkut linjat ajaa ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella melkein tyhjinä, mutta huipputunteina ovat tuulilasikuormassa. Kun puhutaan Jokerista ja Tampereen raitiotiesuunnitelmista, pitää ottaa huomioon myös tulevaisuuden kapasiteetin nosto. Bussilla ei ole sen enempää kapasiteettia kuin bussilla, joka kulkee sähköllä. Ja vaikka olisikin, ei trollikalla ole tarjota tänä päivänä enempää kapasiteettia kuin ehkä 10-20 vuoden tarpeisiin. Ei ole mitään järkeä laittaa koko järjestelmää taas uusiksi, kun uusi tarve tulee.




> Kirjoitin toisessa kohtaa raitiovaunujen kömpelyydestä, jonka seikan täällä Helsingissä raitiovaúnu-uskoivaiset sivuuttavat ja uskovat itsekin että kömpelyys ei johdu raitiovaunust  itsestään vaan liikennevaloetuuksista.


Jos luet muita ketjua, tulet kyllä huomaamaan, että täällä on kirjoiteltu paljon siitä, miten raitioliikennettä saisi sujuvoitettua ja miten raitioliikenteen ongelmista pääsisi eroon. Myös raitioliikennettä puolustavat ovat harvinaisen yksimielisiä siitä, että Variotram-kauppa oli virhe. Paljon on Helsingissäkin uudistuksia raitioliikenteeseen suunniteltu ja toivottavasti saammekin nauttia suunnitelmien hedelmistä lähivuosina. Uudet linjat antaa toivoa. Vanhaa voi alkaa sitten päivittää 2000-luvulle, kun parempia kokemuksia nykypäivän raitioliikenteestä on saatu.




> Muttaydin on juuri siinä käytännölliset raitivaunufriikit  ja raitiovaunu-uskovaiset täällä pelkäävät sitä että pikkuhiljaa edullisemmat johdinautolinjat valtaavat raitiolinjan ja uudet perustettavat sähköiset linjat olisivatkin johdinautolinjoja.


Ei tule sellaista päivää, että edullisemmat johdinautolinjat valtaisivat raitiolinjoja, koska raitiovaunuja edullisemmiksi niitä ei saa. Päätöksenteko seudulla ei todellakaan ole ollut  viime vuosina joukkoliikenteen kannalta parasta mahdollista ja hiljattain tehdyt virhepäätökset antaa kyllä syyn pelätä sitä, että hutilointia saattaisi tulla jatkossakin.

Ja _uskonnosta_ puheenollen...  :Wink: 




> Tampereella valinta voidaan tehdä tosiasiohin perustuen.


Tämän vuoksi Tampereella toivottavasti on jo tällä vuosikymmenellä modernia raitioliikennettä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mittaan muutaman koemittauksen raitiolinjoilta ja palaan tarkemmin tähän pakkauskysymykseen.


Itse sain tuossa taannoin parikymmentä pysähdystä mittamalla (ks. raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisketju) pineten pysäkkien keskimääräiseksi seisonta-ajaksi poislukien liikennevalot 15s 3,5s hajonnalla. Pisin aika oli 20s ja pienin 8s.

Isot pysäkit (kasilla Vilhonvuori ja Ooppera, keskustassa monikin) laskin erikseen. Niihin meni 24-51s, keskimäärin 30s.

Jos vaunu jäi ihmisten liikuttua sisään ja ulos vielä odottamaan valoihin, se ei ole luvussa mukana.




> Bussi lähtee pysäkiltä pakkaamisen jälkeen .  Raitiovaunu ei.  Raitiovaunulle saadaan pysäkilläseisomisaika , joka on eri aika kuin pakkaamisaika. Pysäkillä seisomisaika sisältää pakkaamisajan ja ne kaikki muut syyt jotka seisottavat raitiovauna pysäkillä.


Tuota miten bussi lähtee ja ratikka ei en oikein ymmärrä. Voitko selittää mitä tarkoitat?

Ratikka jää matkustajien siirryttyä pysäkille, jos kuski myy lippuaseisotaan liikennevaloissa suoraan pysäkillä

Molemmat syyt pätevät busseillakin. Tietysti bussipysäkit rakennetaan yleensä kauemmas valoista, joten bussi lähtee pysäkiltä ja jää valoihin odottamaan eri kohtaan, mutta se nyt ei ole argumentti suuntaan eikä toiseen, missä kohti niissä valoissa odotetaan. Toimivia liikennevaloetuuksia hyvä joukkoliikenne tarvitsee joka tapauksessa.

----------


## teme

> Tuota miten bussi lähtee ja ratikka ei en oikein ymmärrä. Voitko selittää mitä tarkoitat?


Ei ymmärrä kukaan mukaan ja minä en jaksa edes kysyä. Salomaa on myös ilmeisesti sitä mieltä että nappi jolla kuljettaja sulkee ovet on mahdoton asentaa ratikkaan.

Bussin pysäkkiaikaa vilkkaalla pysäkillä voi ihmetellä vaikka 58:ssa aamuruuhkassa Pasilassa. Olisiko puoli minuuttia?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Bussissa kuski on kapteeni ja päättää ovien sulkemisesta ja avaamisesta.  Raitiovaunussa matkustajat osallistuvat ovien avaamistarpeeseen painamaala oven auki milloin mistäkin syystä.


Raitiovaunussakaan ei ovet enää aukea, kun kapteeni näin päättää. Jos aikataulu antaa periksi, eli koska edessä on kuitenkin odottelua punaisissa, voi vaunun päällikkö kiltteyttään päästää matkustajia sisään. Helsingin raitioteillä on kuitenkin niin typerä systeemi, että punainen valo palaa pysäkin yhteydessä. Busseilla tällaista harvemmin on, ja niilläkin pysäkeillä, joilla on, pääsee auto kuitenkin livahtamaan pysäkkisyvennyksestä pois niin, ettei kyytiin tahtovat enää edes koeta onneaan. Itse en kehtaisi ainakaan pysäkillä seistessä olla päästämättä matkustajia kyytiin, jos olisin ratikkakuski. Ei matkustajat kuitenkaan näe sitä, onko vaunu enää pysäkillä vai ei, jos eteenpäin on kuljettu vasta reilu metri, seuraaviin valoihin.

Jos näitä turhia valoissa seisomisia ei olisi, kävisi matkustajillekin selväksi, milloin vaunuun pääsee sisään ja milloin ei. Johan siitä valitus syntyisi, jos ratikka seisoisi pysäkin kohdalla, mutta porukkaa ei päästettäisi sisälle. Tähän on vähän vaikea lähteä puuttumaan muuten kuin saamalla vaunu liikkeelle heti.

----------


## Ertsu

> Siis tällaiset kehäratkaisut vaativat tuplamäärän vaunuja toimiakseen käytännössä yhdelle linjalle. Sen sijaan etä kulutetaan kahden linjan voima ja kapasiteetti yhdelle välille, on järkeväpi toteuttaa perinteisiä pisteestä pisteeseen-linjoja, jolloin palvelualue kasvaa ja kustannukset pysyvät kurissa.


Mistä olet tempaissut tuon johtopäätöksen, että kehäratkaisuun tarvitaan tuplamäärä vaunuja?
Mikä määrä vaunuja silloin tarvitaan, jos poikittaisliikenteeseen perustetaan erillisiä Jokeri-linjoja?
Kehäratkaisu kattaisi kahden yhdensuuntaisen linjan lisäksi myös osan poikittaisliikennettä. Tällä hetkellä, jos haluat mennä bussilla Länsi-Hervannasta ostoskeskukseen, sinun pitää kiertää periaatteessa Keskustorin kautta. Ei ihme, että parkkitalot ovat täynnä peltilehmiä, kun joukkoliikenne ei toimi. 




> Matkustajille tällainen kehäjärjestely näyttää sekalaiselta. Itse inhoan henkilökohtaisesti pysäkkipareja, joilta pääsee määräänpäähän molemmilta puolilta. Toki jos menee kouluun, tai töihin niin oppii helpostikkin kummalla puolen kannattaa olla, mutta kun joukkoliikenteellä liikutaan muulloinkin. Tällöin on perusteltua, että keskustan vaunut lähtevät vain yhdeltä puolen pysäkkiä.


Mikä siinä niin sekalaista on? Eikös ihmiset mene enimmäkseen juuri kouluun tai töihin ja sieltä kotiin? Tottakai joukkoliikennettä käytetään muihinkin matkoihin, mutta ei sen käytön opettelu mitenkään ylivoimaista ole. Tottakai, jos menet ensimmäistä kertaa outoon paikkaan, niin ainahan siinä opettelemista on.

----------


## kouvo

> Mistä olet tempaissut tuon johtopäätöksen, että kehäratkaisuun tarvitaan tuplamäärä vaunuja?


Tuhat sanaa ja kuva, jne jne ...

Kuvalinkki

----------


## Ertsu

> Tuhat sanaa ja kuva, jne jne ...
> 
> Kuvalinkki


Kiitos hienosta kuvasta. Nyt kun laitat vielä sellaisen kuvan, jossa lenkkiä ei tehdä, eli katkaistaan se lenkki. Mikä silloin on vuoroväli sillä yhteisellä osuudella? Se on tilanne silloin, kun perustetaan 2 erillistä linjaa.

Edit: Vai ajetaanko kahta ratikkaa peräkkäin kuten busseja nykyisin? Vielä se, että lenkki mahdollistaa liikkumisen myös Hervannan sisällä. Kaksi erillistä linjaa ei sellaista tarjoa.

----------


## kouvo

> Kiitos hienosta kuvasta. Nyt kun laitat vielä sellaisen kuvan, jossa lenkkiä ei tehdä, eli katkaistaan se lenkki. Mikä silloin on vuoroväli sillä yhteisellä osuudella? Se on tilanne silloin, kun perustetaan 2 erillistä linjaa.
> 
> Edit: Vai ajetaanko kahta ratikkaa peräkkäin kuten busseja nykyisin? Vielä se, että lenkki mahdollistaa liikkumisen myös Hervannan sisällä. Kaksi erillistä linjaa ei sellaista tarjoa.


Kuvalinkki

Pointti on siinä, että Hervantaankaan niitä linjoja ei voi vetää mielinmäärin. Toinen linja on säästettävä Vuores-yhteyteen. Sisäisesti Hervanta on kuitenkin niin tiivis paketti, ettei sinne mitään ainakaan ratikalla hoidettavia poikittaisyhteyksiä tarvita.

----------


## Ertsu

> Pointti on siinä, että Hervantaankaan niitä linjoja ei voi vetää mielinmäärin. Toinen linja on säästettävä Vuores-yhteyteen.


Taas suurkiitos hienosta kuvasta. Olisiko tuo ehdottamasi Vuores-linja kuitenkin lenkkimäinen?
Keskusta-Vuores-Hervanta-keskusta? 




> Sisäisesti Hervanta on kuitenkin niin tiivis paketti, ettei sinne mitään ainakaan ratikalla hoidettavia poikittaisyhteyksiä tarvita.


Ei kai niitä sitten tarvita. Vain yksityisautoja tarvitaan. Enkä tarkoittanut, että niitä tarvitaan, vaan sitä, että kahden linjan yhdistäminen lenkillä tarjoaisi *mahdollisuuden* liikkua Hervannan sisällä.

----------


## kouvo

> Olisiko tuo ehdottamasi Vuores-linja kuitenkin lenkkimäinen?
> Keskusta-Vuores-Hervanta-keskusta?


Olisi. 





> Ei kai niitä sitten tarvita. Vain yksityisautoja tarvitaan. Enkä tarkoittanut, että niitä tarvitaan, vaan sitä, että kahden linjan yhdistäminen lenkillä tarjoaisi *mahdollisuuden* liikkua Hervannan sisällä.


Lähtökohtahan Hervannan suunnittelussa oli, ettei mikään paikka ole kilometriä kauempana Hervantakeskuksesta, ja aika hyvin tuossa on onnistuttu. Suurimalle osalle riittää Hervannan sisäisiksi yhteysvälineiksi varsin hyvin omat jalat tai polkupyörä/rollaattori. Vaikka se lenkki mahdollisesti toisi pientä lisäarvoa juurikin Hervannan sisäiseen joukkoliikenteeseen, niin vastaavasti se sulkisi pois tai ainakin nostaisi huomattavasti sellaisten ratikkaratkaisujen hintaa, joista olisi todellista hyötyä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuota miten bussi lähtee ja ratikka ei en oikein ymmärrä. Voitko selittää mitä tarkoitat?
> Ratikka jää matkustajien siirryttyä pysäkille, jos kuski myy lippuaseisotaan liikennevaloissa suoraan pysäkillä
> Molemmat syyt pätevät busseillakin.


Raitiovaunun ja bussin pysäkkitoimenpiteet ovat kaksi eri asiaa.  Janoisen Lohen pysäkki Helsingissä. Bussi tulee pysäkille ja ottaa ja päästää matkustajat.  Kun matkustajia ei ole ovissa, kuljettaja kääntää keulan ajoradalle päin ja pakkaaminen on loppunut.  Tällä pysäkillä odotetaan tarvittaessa valojen vaihtumista.  

Raitiovaunut lähtee silloin kun kuljettaja saa ovet pääkatkaisijasta lukituksi je edessä on rata vapaa eikä opaste S päällä.  Helsingin raitiovaunupysäkki sijaitsee yleensä liikennevalo-opasteen takana ja edessä välittämästi suojatie.  Jos ensimmäisen pakkaamisen jälkeen valo on S raitiovaunulle, niin vaunuun on mahdollista nousta.  Tässä tilanteessa on käynnissä toinen pakkaamisvaihe, jos sen aikana palaa nuoli, niin kuljettaja ei voi tietenkään lähteä, koska ovi on auki.  Raitiovaunu lähtee pysäkiltä kun kuljettaja on pääkatkaisijasta lukinnut ovat ja nuoli palaa.  Ja näiden kahden liikennevälineen pysäkkiseremoniat ovat todella erilaisia.

Palstalla keskustelu menee helposti juupas - eipäs.  Oikeastaan on mennyt jo.  Siksi teen ylimääräisen lenkin asioillani kaupungissa tilastoaineiston keräämiseksi.  Minulla ei ole autoa, joten olen myös itse joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä.  Esim. tänään 39,8,6,3t ja 39.  

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:26 ----------




> Parempi kapsiteetti, pidempi käyttöikä, matkustusmukavuus, alhaisemmat liikennöintikulut. Koko homma kaatuisi siihen, että ratikka muka pitää vaihteissa niin kovaa ääntä? Syväuraiset vaihteet ovat käsittääkseni muuten hiljaisempia.  
> 
>   Onhan sinullekkin mainittu, että johdinauto ei  tarjoa samaa kapsiteettia ja yhtä alhaisia liikennöintikustannuksia kuin ratikka. Eiköhän siitä olla enemmän huolissaan.


Ajoin juuri Vauriotrammilla Haapaniemen kentän pysäkiltä kaivokadulle.  Sisällä sen kyydissä kuullaan pyörien voimakasta kolinaa koko ajan ja vaihteissa, kaarteissa ja kadun ylityksissä kolina on  erittäin voimakasta.  Johdinauton investointikustannukset ovat 20 - 50 % alhaisemmat.  Linjaa voi alkuvaiheessa ajaa siis diesel, maakaasu- ja sähkökalustolla.  Raitiovaunuista on hankala tehdä viiden vaunun tilausta, johdinautosta voi.  Tällä vältetään Vauriotrammin kaltaiset virheinvestoinnit.  Tampereen tarpeita ajatellen kaksiniveliseen johdinautoon mahtuu jo mukavasti matkustajia.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:38 ----------




> Raitiovaunukin voi väistää, siitä myöhemmin lisää. 
> 
> Menee, jos rakennetaan kohtauspaikkoja esim. parin kilometrin välein. Este on kuitenkin tilapäinen, joten yhden raiteen ajon aiheuttama haitta on sekin vain tilapäinen.


Kruunuhaassa auto on pysäkoinyt kiskoille ja raitiovaunu odottaa.  Perässä tulevat raitiovaunut joutuvat odottamaan kunnes ensimmäisen vaunun este on saatu poistetuksi.  Tämä tapahtuu kruununhaassa aamulla, illalla, päivällä , sunnuntaina ja tiistaina ja tännä, eilen ja huomenna.  

Johdinauto laskee virroittimet alas ja akuilla ohi tai pidemmäksi aikaa estynyt johdinauto antaa ajojohdot vapaaksi takana tuleville autoille.

Ajorata pelisääntöjen mukaan on ajolaitteiden rata, mutta voi sitä oheistoiminna määrää jota on ilmaantunut kaduille ja yhä enemmän ja yhä odottamattosti minkä tahansa ajolaitteen ajo on estynyt.  Tämä on seikka jota raitiovaunufriikit ja raitiovaunu-uskovaiset vähättelevät.  Johdinauto ottaa ajovirran ilmajohdoista mutta ei ole sidottu niihin sillä tavalla kuin raitiovaunu raiteisiin.  Johdinauto ajaa tarvittaessa esim Roomassa pitkän matkan ilman ajojohtoa, mutta sanokaa raitiovaunufanaatikot, millä vuosituhannella raitiovaunu ajaa ilman kiskoja.

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kruunuhaassa auto on pysäkoinyt kiskoille ja raitiovaunu odottaa.


1) Tampere ei ole Kruununhaassa. Ei myöskään Jokeri.

2) Autoilla ei ole asiaa ratikkakiskoille. Siitä samasta syystä, että kävelijä ei ole pysähtynyt autotielle makaamaan, ei myöskään autolla pitäisi olla asiaa ratikkakiskolle, paitsi jos se on välttämätön huoltoajo.

Rataa täytyy osata rakentaa erilleen autoväylästä. Jos tämä ei ole mahdollista joillain tietyillä osuuksilla, tulee pitää huoli siitä, että pysäköintiä ei tapahdu, tai että siihen puututaan välittömästi, mieluiten siirtämällä auto heti, tuulilasissa reilun hintainen lasku. Näin ei valitettavasti ole käynyt Kruununhaassa, mutta toivotaan, että Tampereella asia ymmärretään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Katsopa tätä kartassa näkyvää järjestelyä. Se on raitiovaunun puolenvaihtopaikka. En ymmärrä, miksi kulunvalvonta ja puolenvaihtopaikat raitioteillä olisi Suomessa mahdottomia, jos ne Ruotsissakin onnistuu. Ja niin myös onnistuu muuallakin maailmassa. Eli jos nyt sattuu käymään niin, mikä on hyvin harvinaista, että vaunu jää esteeksi radalle, voi sen ohittaa, kun se ohjataan vastaantulevalle radalle seuraavaan puolenvaihtopaikkaan saakka.
> Ei tule sellaista päivää, että edullisemmat johdinautolinjat valtaisivat raitiolinjoja, koska raitiovaunuja edullisemmiksi niitä ei saa. Päätöksenteko seudulla ei todellakaan ole ollut  viime vuosina joukkoliikenteen kannalta parasta mahdollista ja hiljattain tehdyt virhepäätökset antaa kyllä syyn pelätä sitä, että hutilointia saattaisi tulla jatkossakin.
> Ja _uskonnosta_ puheenollen... 
> Tämän vuoksi Tampereella toivottavasti on jo tällä vuosikymmenellä modernia raitioliikennettä.


Juur i toisaala kirjoitin siitä että ennen johdinautoa torjuttiin sillä että se on sidottu johtoihin.  Johdinauto systemaattisesti vastustavat eivät halua perehtyä nykyaikaisen johdinauton ominaisuuksiin.  Minkäänlainen nykyaikainen raitiovaunu ei siirryl raiteilta pois.  Sähkökatkoksen aikana raitiovaunu jaa keskelle Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä.  Johdinauto ajetaan sähkökatkon aikana turvallisesti akuilla tai apumoottorilla tarkoituksenmukaiselle pysäkille.  Johdinauto on hankintahinnaltaan raitiovaunu edullisempi ja linjan sähköistäminen ajojohdolla on raitiotietä halvempaa.  Käytetty johdinauto voidaan myydä.  Johdinauton tilaamien ei valtava monivaiheinen useankymmenen vaunun hankinta, vaan tilataan tarvittaessa 2 - 3 autoa viiden tai kymmenen vuoden välein.  Jos yksi se merkki on huonompi, niin se pilaa koko kaupungin liikennöntijärjestelmää.  

Johdinauto on sisältä ja ulkoa hiljaisempi kuin raitiovaunu ja bussi,

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ajoin juuri Vauriotrammilla Haapaniemen kentän pysäkiltä kaivokadulle.  Sisällä sen kyydissä kuullaan pyörien voimakasta kolinaa koko ajan ja vaihteissa, kaarteissa ja kadun ylityksissä kolina on  erittäin voimakasta.  Johdinauton investointikustannukset ovat 20 - 50 % alhaisemmat.  Linjaa voi alkuvaiheessa ajaa siis diesel, maakaasu- ja sähkökalustolla.  Raitiovaunuista on hankala tehdä viiden vaunun tilausta, johdinautosta voi.  Tällä vältetään Vauriotrammin kaltaiset virheinvestoinnit.  Tampereen tarpeita ajatellen kaksiniveliseen johdinautoon mahtuu jo mukavasti matkustajia.


Toisteluksi menee, mutta menköön tällä kertaa.

1) Variotram ei sovellu Helsingin tämänhetkiselle rataverkolle. Helsingin uusilla linjoilla vaunu toivottavasti pystyy näyttämään kelvollisuutensa.

2) Tässä tapauksessa ei pitkällä tähtäimellä ole johdinautoilla taloudellisia perusteita. Vaikka johdinautoilla olisikin halvempi hankintahinta, ei se voita raitiovaunujen etua liikennöintikustannuksissa eikä tulevaisuuden tarpeissa.

3) Raitiovouja saa todistetusti koeajoon ja niihin voi käydä tutustumassa paikoissa, joihin niitä on jo tilattu. Viiden kappaleen tilauksella ei vältetä sen enempää kuin 40 kappaleen tilauksella. Sopimukset on yleensä laadittu niin, ettei tarvitse ostaa sikaa säkissä.

4) Tampereen tarpeet ei ole tänä päivänä sama asia kuin vaikkapa 10 tai 20 vuoden päästä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei ymmärrä kukaan mukaan ja minä en jaksa edes kysyä. Salomaa on myös ilmeisesti sitä mieltä että nappi jolla kuljettaja sulkee ovet on mahdoton asentaa ratikkaan.
> Bussin pysäkkiaikaa vilkkaalla pysäkillä voi ihmetellä vaikka 58:ssa aamuruuhkassa Pasilassa. Olisiko puoli minuuttia?


Selitetään niin kauan kunnes asia tulee selväksi.  Bussilla on mahdollisuus lähteä heti kun kuljettaja ensimmäisen pakkaamiskerran jälkeen sulkee ovét.  Tästä esimerkkinaä tällä palstalla KESKIVERTOpakkaaminen Janoisen Lohen pysäkillä.  Helsingissä myös sama mahdollisuus raitiovaunulla niillä pysäkeillä, joiden sijainti ei ole vaunun kulkusuuntaan nähden valo-opasteiden takana.  Esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä Hermanin kerhon pysäkki.  Mutta koska kaupunkisuunnittelupoliittisesti pysäkin nimenomaan laitetaan valo-opasteen taakse, niin se käytännössä tarkoittaa sitä että vaunu lähtee kun ovet ovat kiinni ja nuoli palaa .  Silloin  ruuhkaisella pysäkillä vaunua pakataan niin kauan kunnes matkustajilla on ulkoapäin mahdollisuus avata vaunun ovi.  Tyypillisimpiä kaivokatu ja Lasipalatsin pysäkki.
Mittauksessa 39 ja 14 pakataan keskimäärin 6 - 15 sekuntia Vauriotram 10 - 25 sekuntia.
Tuliko nyt selväksi ?
Martti

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta koska kaupunkisuunnittelupoliittisesti pysäkin nimenomaan laitetaan valo-opasteen taakse, niin se käytännössä tarkoittaa sitä että vaunu lähtee kun ovet ovat kiinni ja nuoli palaa .  Silloin  ruuhkaisella pysäkillä vaunua pakataan niin kauan kunnes matkustajilla on ulkoapäin mahdollisuus avata vaunun ovi.


Tässä Sinulla on tiettyä pointtia. Mutta kunpa olisit sanonut tämän heti aluksi, niin oltaisiin vältytty ihmettelyltä ja inttämiseltä.

Se on totta, että bussi voi kääntää pyörät pois korokkeen viereltä ja olla ainakin henkisesti kauempana pysäkistä vihreää valoa odottamassa kuin ratikka. Mutta tuokin on osittain helinkiläinen piirre; ratikka voisi myös ihan yhtä hyvin seistä siinä pysäkillä ovet kiinni niin, ettei niitä enää avata, kun kerran ovat sulkeutuneet. Kyse on siis enemmän liikennöintikäytännöstä eikä kulkuneuvon ominaisuudesta.




> Mittauksessa 39 ja 14 pakataan keskimäärin 6 - 15 sekuntia Vauriotram 10 - 25 sekuntia.


Bussien lyhyet pysäkkiajat ovat suoraa seurausta huomattavan paljon ratikoita pienemmistä matkustajamääristä. Jos ratikkaan nousee 20 matkustajaa ja bussiin 3, niin kaipa ratikka seisoo pysäkillä kauemmin.

Sen sijaan jos bussiinkin nousee se 20, niin silloin kyllä bussi häviää kirkkaasti ratikalle. Sopii mennä kellottamaan vaikkapa Kampin metroaseman pysäkille tai temen mainitsemalle Pasilan aseman pysäkille. Ei muuten teme taida 30 s riittää Pasilassa, kun 58 purkaa ja lastaa. Se seisoo uskomattoman pitkiä aikoja joskus, en ole kellottanut mutta veikkaisin että menee lähemmäs minuuttia kuin puolta.

Tuokaan ei kylläkään ole sellainen ominaisuus, joka johtuu bussista kulkuneuvona vaan ihan siitä, että meillä bussiin noustaan vain etuovesta ja matkakortinlukija (se ainoa) on sijoitettu niin, että bussiin nousee käytännössä vain yksi ihminen kerrallaan. Matkakortinlukijan käyttökin on sen verran hankalaa, että varsinkin arvolipulla matkustavalla kestää kyllä usein todella kauan tuo kyytiinnousu.

----------


## Salomaa

> Helsingin uusilla linjoilla vaunu toivottavasti pystyy näyttämään kelvollisuutensa.
> 
> 2) Tässä tapauksessa ei pitkällä tähtäimellä ole johdinautoilla taloudellisia perusteita. Vaikka johdinautoilla olisikin halvempi hankintahinta, ei se voita raitiovaunujen etua liikennöintikustannuksissa eikä tulevaisuuden tarpeissa.


Johdinautolinjan huoltokustannukset ova raitiolinjaa halvemmat.  Juuri linjan perustamiskustannukset ovat se tekijä joka sai päättäjät tekemään johdinautoselvityksen.  Eli uusia linjoja sähköistettäessa voidaan valita johdinautovaihto, koska se on kiistämättömästi halvempi.  Linjan alhaisempi huoltotarve kompensoi liikennöintikustannuksia.  Myös joukkoliikennevälineen aiheuttamalle melulle laitetaan ainakin Helsingissä yhä suurempi painoarvo.

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Johdinauto systemaattisesti vastustavat eivät halua perehtyä nykyaikaisen johdinauton ominaisuuksiin.


Eikä raitiovaunua systemaattisesti vastustavat halua perehtyä nykyaikaisen raitioliikenteen ominaisuuksiin. Kyllä johdinautot on tuttuja aika monelle foorumin käyttäjille, sillä moni raitioliikennettä kannattava seuraa laajasti kaikkea joukkoliikennettä. Ne, kenestä sinä käytät sanoja "systemaattisesti vastustavat" ei todennäköisesti ole johdinautoliikennettä vastaan, mutta ymmärtävät sen, milloin johdinautoliikenne hyödyttää ja mitkä on sille riittävät perusteet.




> Johdinauto ajetaan sähkökatkon aikana turvallisesti akuilla tai apumoottorilla tarkoituksenmukaiselle pysäkille.


Ei se johdinautoliikenne enää kuitenkaan ole käynnissä sähkökatkoksen aikana. Sillä akulla ei kuitenkaan viedä pysäkiltä seuraavalle eli tuo ominaisuus on aika hyödytön. Voihan raitiovaunuunkin asentaa akun, jolla pääsee seuraavalle pysäkille. Tällaiselle ei kuitenkaan ole tarvetta.




> Johdinauto on hankintahinnaltaan raitiovaunu edullisempi ja linjan sähköistäminen ajojohdolla on raitiotietä halvempaa.  Käytetty johdinauto voidaan myydä.


Mutta 400 ihmisen vieminen yhdellä ajolla on halvempaa kuin 100 ihmisen vieminen. Eli kyllä ne kiskot itsensä takaisin maksaa. Eikä asfalttitie sitä paitsi ilmaista ole, raha siihen ja sen ylläpitoon vain otetaan eri kassasta. Maksaja on aina sama: veronmaksajat.

Jaa, käytettyä raitiovaunua ei voi myydä? No, kummasti tuolta saksasta ostettiin käytettynä yli 30-vuotiaita vaunuja Helsinkiin ja hyvin ovat toimineet.




> Johdinauton tilaamien ei valtava monivaiheinen useankymmenen vaunun hankinta, vaan tilataan tarvittaessa 2 - 3 autoa viiden tai kymmenen vuoden välein.  Jos yksi se merkki on huonompi, niin se pilaa koko kaupungin liikennöntijärjestelmää.


Ei sitä valinnanvaraa kuitenkaan niin paljon johdinautomarkkinoilla ole, että tällaista voisi surutta harrastaa. Ja vaikka voisi, ei se poista sitä tosiasiaa, että myös isoilla tilauksilla voi tehdä samoin. Jos koeajot menee täysin poskelleen, on tilaus aina peruttavissa. Mutta se, jos tekee usean kerran muutaman auton, ei varmasti tule halvemmaksi kuin jos tilaisi kerralla koko satsin.




> Johdinauto on sisältä ja ulkoa hiljaisempi kuin raitiovaunu ja bussi,


Ei ole.

----------


## Jykke

> Ja näiden kahden liikennevälineen pysäkkiseremoniat ovat todella erilaisia.


 Toivottavasti olet ottanut myös huomioon ratikassa mahdollisuuden kulkea kaikista ovista, joka tunnetusti nopeuttaa pysäkkillä seisomista. 




> Sisällä sen kyydissä kuullaan pyörien voimakasta kolinaa koko ajan ja vaihteissa, kaarteissa ja kadun ylityksissä kolina on  erittäin voimakasta.


 Itse olen ajanut Tallinassa ja Riikassa Skodan 14 Tr:llä. Meteli on huumaava. Lämmitystä on talvella minimaallinen, tai sitä ei ole. Virroitin irtoaa langoilta hyvin herkästi. Ikkunat ovat umpijäässä. Sisusta on huonossa kunnossa. Ruoste kukkii. Onko tässä nyt mitään järkeä?

Luuletko että kaikki ratikat maailmassa ovat Variotrammin kopioita? Luuletko etä Tampereella nähdään joka mutkassa 15 m kaarresäteitä? Luuletko että Tampereelle ei tehdä syväuraisia vaihteita? Onko esim. Tukholman, Lyonin, Mullhousen, Saarbrückenin, Bergenin, Pariisin sun muiden tuliterillä ratikkasyystemeillä samoja ongelmia? 




> Johdinauton investointikustannukset ovat 20 - 50 % alhaisemmat.  Linjaa voi alkuvaiheessa ajaa siis diesel, maakaasu- ja sähkökalustolla.


 Rakennetaan kalliit ajolangat, joita ei sitten käytetä täydellä teholla? Siis jos nyt oikein käsitin, niin haluat tällaisella ratkaisulla pitää huolen, siitä ettei osteta mitään susia vehkeitä vai? 




> Tällä vältetään Vauriotrammin kaltaiset virheinvestoinnit.


 Kalustonvalmistajalla on omat velvollisuutensa pitää huolta siitä, että kalusto toimii. Maailmalla on paljon toimivia ratikkamalleja. Tampereella tulee taatusti ratikat liikkumaan jo hyvissä ajoin ennen varsinaisen liikenteen alkua, jolloin ensimmäisen vaunusukupolven pikku vikoihin voidaan jo hyvissä ajoin puuttua. 




> Tampereen tarpeita ajatellen kaksiniveliseen johdinautoon mahtuu jo mukavasti matkustajia.


 Mutta kun edelleenkään ei voiteta kapasiteetissa muuta kuin seisomapaikoilla, jotka ovat bussissa hyvinkin epämiellyttäviä. Lisäksi pidemmässä juoksussa liikennöintikustannukset eivät voita ratikkaa. 




> Kruunuhaassa auto on pysäkoinyt kiskoille ja raitiovaunu odottaa.  Perässä tulevat raitiovaunut joutuvat odottamaan kunnes ensimmäisen vaunun este on saatu poistetuksi.  Tämä tapahtuu kruununhaassa aamulla, illalla, päivällä , sunnuntaina ja tiistaina ja tännä, eilen ja huomenna.


 Seiskat ja ykköset voidaan tuosta kierrättää aseman kautta. Kyseinen katu on muuten niin kapoinen, että väärin pysäköity kuorma-auto ym. voi jo jopa bussinkin jumittaa. Helpoin ratkaisu Krunikassa: Sivuparkkien kieltäminen. Mutta koska henkilöautojen parkit ovat pyhiä, niin silloin sitten maksetaan tällaisista kämmeistä. 




> Tämä on seikka jota raitiovaunufriikit ja raitiovaunu-uskovaiset vähättelevät.


 Vähättelevät. Onhan sinulle jo mainittu monia esimerkkejä miten ratikka  pystyy selviytymään tuollaisista tilanteista.  




> Johdinauto ajaa tarvittaessa esim Roomassa pitkän matkan ilman ajojohtoa, mutta sanokaa raitiovaunufanaatikot, millä vuosituhannella raitiovaunu ajaa ilman kiskoja.


 Sama kun kysyisit milloin bussi ajaa ilman renkaita. 




> Johdinauto systemaattisesti vastustavat eivät halua perehtyä nykyaikaisen johdinauton ominaisuuksiin.


 Mutta ethän sinäkään tunnu millään noteeraavan ratikoiden mahdollisuuksia toimia poikkeustilanteissa.   




> Minkäänlainen nykyaikainen raitiovaunu ei siirryl raiteilta pois.  Sähkökatkoksen aikana raitiovaunu jaa keskelle Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä.


Ratikka rullaa erittäin hyvin, joten se voi teoriassa liikkua pitkällekkin katkon aikana. Ratikoihinkin voi saaa muuten akut, joilla voi ajaa lähimmälle pysäkille. 




> Käytetty johdinauto voidaan myydä.


 Kuten ratikkakin, mutta olen käsittänyt että käytetyille rollikoille on aika hiljaiset jälleenmyyntimarkkinat. Kuten varmaan myös 1524 mm raideleveydellä varustetulle ratikallekkin.




> Mittauksessa 39 ja 14 pakataan keskimäärin 6 - 15 sekuntia Vauriotram 10 - 25 sekuntia.
> Tuliko nyt selväksi ?


 Ja tämä pätee kaikkiin maailman ratikoihin ja busseihin? 399-DF jo toikin hyvän pointin esiin.




> Johdinautolinjan huoltokustannukset ova raitiolinjaa halvemmat.


 Asfaltin vaihto 2-5 vuoden välein verrattuna raiteiden 20-40 vuoden vaihtoaikaan? Hiekoitus, auraus ja suolaus talvisin?   




> Eli uusia linjoja sähköistettäessa voidaan valita johdinautovaihto, koska se on kiistämättömästi halvempi.


 Ei edelleenkään pitkässä juoksussa. Käytännössä mikään muu ei muutu, kuin se että bussit muuttuisivat Tampereella sähkökäyttöisiksi. Johdinauto ei taio ekstrakapasiteettia mihin diesel ei pysty. Jos halpuus ratkaisee niin silloinhan muuten dieselbussilinja se vasta halvaksi tulee.  




> Myös joukkoliikennevälineen aiheuttamalle melulle laitetaan ainakin Helsingissä yhä suurempi painoarvo.


Et taida hirveästi lukea mitä sinulle kirjoitellaan. Kuvittelet automaattisesti että Tampereella tulisi olemaan Helsingin kaltaisia ongelmia heti kättelyssä, jotka perustuvat vanhanaikaseen ratatekniikkaan ja sille huonosti soveltuviin vaunuihin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sen sijaan jos bussiinkin nousee se 20, niin silloin kyllä bussi häviää kirkkaasti ratikalle. Sopii mennä kellottamaan vaikkapa Kampin metroaseman pysäkille tai temen mainitsemalle Pasilan aseman pysäkille. Ei muuten teme taida 30 s riittää Pasilassa, kun 58 purkaa ja lastaa. Se seisoo uskomattoman pitkiä aikoja joskus, en ole kellottanut mutta veikkaisin että menee lähemmäs minuuttia kuin puolta.
> Tuokaan ei kylläkään ole sellainen ominaisuus, joka johtuu bussista kulkuneuvona vaan ihan siitä, että meillä bussiin noustaan vain etuovesta ja matkakortinlukija (se ainoa) on sijoitettu niin, että bussiin nousee käytännössä vain yksi ihminen kerrallaan. Matkakortinlukijan käyttökin on sen verran hankalaa, että varsinkin arvolipulla matkustavalla kestää kyllä usein todella kauan tuo kyytiinnousu.


Tässä on vielä aiheita jotka ovat käsittelemättä, mutta jotka ovat faktoja silloin kun ollaan teemassa "pysäkkitoiminnot" ja oleellisia kun vertaillaan.  Bussihan pysähtyy, jos joku on jäämässä pois tai pyrkimässä kyytiin.  Eli jos 39 on pysähtymässä Janoisen lohen pysäkille, niin 14 ja 18 ajavat ohi omalleen ja 45 ohittaa pysäkillä olevan 39:n tarvittaessa.

Vilkkailla pysäkeilla esim Kaivokadulla yleensä kaikilla vaunuila on tarve pysähtyä matkustajien  ottamista tai poistumista varten, mutta hiljaisemmillakin pysäkeilla takana tuleva vaunu odottaa kaikkea sitä, mikä on edellä olevan vaunun seisomisen  syy.  Vanhan messuhallin kulmalla 4 ja 10 odottavat kunnes 3 on saanut luvan kääntyä oikealle.

Johdinautolinjojen johtoja voidaan helposti järjestää tavallisen levyisen kadun yläpuolelle 4 paria, jolloin esim linjojen 14 ja 39 ollessa sähköistetty linjan jakautuminen kytkimellä olisi toteutettu Töölön kirjaston kohdalla.  Tällöin siis johdinautokin ohittaa pysäkillä olevan auton.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:20 ----------




> Vähättelevät. Onhan sinulle jo mainittu monia esimerkkejä miten ratikka  pystyy selviytymään tuollaisista tilanteista.


Joko vihdoinkin voisit mainita kuinka raitiovaunu ohittaa toisen raitiovaunun, jos ensimmäinen on jostain syystä jumittunut.  Ymmärrät itsekin että ei niitä siitä mihinkään kohtaamisraiteele voi siirtää.  Mikä ihmeen ratkaisu sinulla on ?
Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:31 ----------




> Ratikoihinkin voi saaa muuten akut, joilla voi ajaa lähimmälle pysäkille.


No miksi niihin sitten ei laiteta akkuja, siihen on syy, ei riitä kuljettamaan massaa.
Vai tuleeko Tampereen pikaraitioteihin akut ?

Eli tässä yksi syy valita johdinauto: matkustajien turvallisuus 

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tässä on vielä aiheita jotka ovat käsittelemättä, mutta jotka ovat faktoja silloin kun ollaan teemassa "pysäkkitoiminnot" ja oleellisia kun vertaillaan.  Bussihan pysähtyy, jos joku on jäämässä pois tai pyrkimässä kyytiin.  Eli jos 39 on pysähtymässä Janoisen lohen pysäkille, niin 14 ja 18 ajavat ohi omalleen ja 45 ohittaa pysäkillä olevan 39:n tarvittaessa.


Tästä asiasta ei edes tarvitsisi keskustella, jos liikenne järjestettäisiin vähänkään järkevällä tavalla. Mitä järkeä on ajaa useita samaan suuntaan meneviä busseja samaan aikaan niin, että seuraavaa kyytiä joutuu taas odottaa 10-15 minuuttia  :Eek: ? Eikö ole ihan luonnollista, että samaan suuntaan menevät saapuvat tasaisin väliajoin? Jos aikatauluja ei jostain syystä saada limitettyä järkevästi, niin toki voi myös tehdä kaksi laituria suuntaansa Hakaniemen tapaan. Niin usein samaan suuntaan meneviä vaunuja ei pitäisi missään kaupungissa mennä, että ongelmia tässä asiassa tulisi.

Eli ongelma on muulla kuin raiteissa.

----------


## Jykke

> Johdinautolinjojen johtoja voidaan helposti järjestää tavallisen levyisen kadun yläpuolelle 4 paria, jolloin esim linjojen 14 ja 39 ollessa sähköistetty linjan jakautuminen kytkimellä olisi toteutettu Töölön kirjaston kohdalla.  Tällöin siis johdinautokin ohittaa pysäkillä olevan auton.


 Joka pysäkillekkö tällaiset ohituspaikat olisi rakennettava jotta toimisi? 




> Joko vihdoinkin voisit mainita kuinka raitiovaunu ohittaa toisen raitiovaunun, jos ensimmäinen on jostain syystä jumittunut.  Ymmärrät itsekin että ei niitä siitä mihinkään kohtaamisraiteele voi siirtää.  Mikä ihmeen ratkaisu sinulla on ?


Omilla rataosuuksilla Puolenvaihtopaikka hoitaa väärää raidetta pitkin ajon tarpeen vaatiessa. Kapeilla kaduilla kuten Liisankatu, ei omia kaistoja voida toteuttaa (tai voitaisiin, mutta kuten totesin, niin parkkipaikkojen menetys olisi katasrofi) jolloin on tyydyttävä käyttämään varareittejä.




> Vai tuleeko Tampereen pikaraitioteihin akut ?


 En osaa siihen vastata kun tarjouskilpailua ei ole vielä järjestetty. Akuilla kyllä saa takuulla myös ratikan liikutettua vähintään risteysalueelta pois, tai hyvällä lykyllä lähimmälle pysäkille. 




> Eli tässä yksi syy valita johdinauto: matkustajien turvallisuus


Tasaisesti raiteillaan ja pääosin omilla kaistoillaan kulkeva ratikka turvallisuusriski? Ilkeästi sanottu, mutta itse muuten mielummin olen kolaritilanteessa siinä massaltaan suuremmassa vehkeessä, jos siihen viittasit.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Joko vihdoinkin voisit mainita kuinka raitiovaunu ohittaa toisen raitiovaunun, jos ensimmäinen on jostain syystä jumittunut.  Ymmärrät itsekin että ei niitä siitä mihinkään kohtaamisraiteele voi siirtää.


Ei niitä tarvitse siirtää, vaan ne voidaan suoraan ajaa toiselle raiteelle.
Itse mm. selitin tässä viestissä asiaa karttalinkin kanssa. Taisi jäädä koko viesti muutenkin lukematta, kun pitää toistella samoja asioita.




> No miksi niihin sitten ei laiteta akkuja, siihen on syy, ei riitä kuljettamaan massaa.


Siksi niihin ei laiteta akkuja, koska niitä ei tarvitse siirtää pois raiteilta, joille millään muulla välineellä ei ole asiaa. Ei ne akut ja apumoottorit taida kaikissa johdinautoissakaan mikään vakiovaruste olla. Kuinkakohan monta akullista tai apumoottorillista tuplaniveljohdinautoa (tai edes yksinivelistä) maailmassa on?




> Eli tässä yksi syy valita johdinauto: matkustajien turvallisuus


Matkustajien turvallisuus? Ei se epäturvallista ole, jos vaunu jää radalle, kun sähköt on poikki. Matkustajat voidaan tarvittaessa turvallisesti poistaa vaunusta kävelytielle tai korvaavaan ajoneuvoon.

----------


## teme

> Selitetään niin kauan kunnes asia tulee selväksi.  Bussilla on mahdollisuus lähteä heti kun kuljettaja ensimmäisen pakkaamiskerran jälkeen sulkee ovét.


Mulla palaa kohta hermot... Jos halutaan nappi joka lukitsee ovet niin laitetaan, ei tällä ole yhtään mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko kulkuneuvossa kumipyörät. Ja sitäpaitsi ne ovet esimerkiksi Varioissa eivät aukea aina kun niitä painaa, jokusen kerran Hakaniemessä kokeillut.




> Mittauksessa 39 ja 14 pakataan keskimäärin 6 - 15 sekuntia Vauriotram 10 - 25 sekuntia.
> Tuliko nyt selväksi ?


Mikä siinä että jos ratikka joka tapauksessa seisoo valoissa niin samantien voi päästää matkustajia sisään ei sinulle auennut? Miten olisi parempi että jos joka tapauksessa seistään valoissa, niin ne ei saisi olla pysäkkien edessä? Ja jos haluat noita mitata niin suhteuta nyt ihmeessä sisään tulevien ja poistuvien määrään.

Ja muuten, jos Tampereelle tulee kunnollista ratikkaa niin sillä lienee tasauspysäkit, eli se seisoo joskus ylimääräistä pysäkillä ihan tarkoituksella.

----------


## hylje

Jumittuneet tai muuten hajonneet ratikat tyypillisesti tuupataan eteenpäin ja edelleen varikolle takana tulevan ratikan voimin. Tietysti kiinteän kiinnikkeen kanssa, jotta ei alamäet aiheuta hauskoja tilanteita. Ongelma muodostuu vasta kiskoilta suistuessa, sähkönsyötön kadotessa tai radan ollessa ulkoisista syistä poikki.

Bussit kyllä kulkevat omin voimin ja etupyörät kääntyvät, mutta millä hinnalla? Jos (kun) kysyntä ylittää normaalitarjonnan ruuhka-aikaan, ruuhkatarjonnan lisääminen maksaa sitä enemmän paikkaa kohti mitä enemmän niitä tarvitaan. Tuetun liikenteen ollessa kyseessä tarjonnan kasvattaminen eli tuen kasvattaminen pitää käydä perustelemassa kaukana liikennesuunnittelusta. Eli hitaasti ja epävarmasti. Eli matkustajamäärät ovat aikansa ruuhkatarjonnan mukaan mitoittuneita. Eli eivät kasva.

Ratikalla ruuhkatarjontaa saadaan liittämällä valmiiksi pitkään vaunuun toinen perään jatkoksi. Koska toista kuljettajaa ei tarvita (vrt. bussit, joissa kuljettaja maksaa kaupunkiliikenteessä parhaimmillaan 80% koko liikennöintimenosta), tuloksena kustannukset penkkiä kohti laskevat. Tuettuna liikenteenäkin ratikan kannattaa vastata ruuhkan kysyntään, koska lisämatkustajat täydentävät kassavirtoja. Eli tukea tarvitaan vähemmän. Jota ei tarvitse perustella kaupungin kassalla. Jolla erotuksella voidaan ostaa vaikka johdinautoja.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei niitä tarvitse siirtää, vaan ne voidaan suoraan ajaa toiselle raiteelle.


Voisitko ystävällisesti selvittää että Rakennetaanko Helsingin verkkoon tällainen yhdysraidejärjestelmä ? Jos rakennettaisiin niin kuinka tiheästi yhdysraiteet tulisivat ? Entäs tuleeko Tampereelle sellainen (raitiotieverkosto varustettuna yhdysraiteilla ) ?

Valitettavasti olemme keskustelussa samassa pisteessä. Pysähtyneen raitiovaunun taakse muodostuu jono, jonka kesto riippuu pysähdyksen pituudesta. Ei tapahdu Helsingissä päivittäin , mutta viikossa tapahtuu muutamia. Jos pysähdys sattuu usean linjan raiteilla, Helsingin koko raitioliikenne on sekaisin useita tunteja.

Martti

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Bussihan pysähtyy, jos joku on jäämässä pois tai pyrkimässä kyytiin.  Eli jos 39 on pysähtymässä Janoisen lohen pysäkille, niin 14 ja 18 ajavat ohi omalleen ja 45 ohittaa pysäkillä olevan 39:n tarvittaessa.


Tämähän johtuu ihan siitä, että bussit ovat pienempiä. Esimerkkinä:

Linja h55: 22 pysäkkiä, 55 matkustajapaikkaa (eikös tuo ajeta nelipyöräisillä?). 2,5 matkustajapaikkaa per pysäkki. 
Linja h6:  22 pysäkkiä, 130 matkustajapaikkaa. 5,9 matkustajapaikkaa per pysäkki.

Tuosta jo huomaa selvästi miksi kutonen pysähtyy joka pysäkillä mutta 55 ei. Matkustajapaikat muistinvaraisesti, saattoi mennä väärinkin.

Jos jotain linjaa ajettaisiin tulevaisuuden Capacity-trollikoilla tuulilasikuormassa (100hlö) niin kyllä sekin sitten pysähtyisi joka pysäkillä. Ja jos taas ajetaan pikkubusseilla jotka voivat ohitella pysäkkejä, niin kustannukset ovat kuormitetulla linjalla paljon isompaa vaunua suuremmat.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tästä asiasta ei edes tarvitsisi keskustella, jos liikenne järjestettäisiin vähänkään järkevällä tavalla. Mitä järkeä on ajaa useita samaan suuntaan meneviä busseja samaan aikaan niin, että seuraavaa kyytiä joutuu taas odottaa 10-15 minuuttia ? Eikö ole ihan luonnollista, että samaan suuntaan menevät saapuvat tasaisin väliajoin? Jos aikatauluja ei jostain syystä saada limitettyä järkevästi, niin toki voi myös tehdä kaksi laituria suuntaansa Hakaniemen tapaan. Niin usein samaan suuntaan meneviä vaunuja ei pitäisi missään kaupungissa mennä, että ongelmia tässä asiassa tulisi.
> 
> Eli ongelma on muulla kuin raiteissa.


Tampereella on tuota bussien peräkkäinajoa harrastettu niin kauan kuin minä muistan. Esim Hervannan Valtaväylällä 23 ja 30 kulkevat peräkanaa kuin köyhän talon porsaat. Samoin Keskustorilta lähes kaikki bussit lähtevät samaan aikaan. Hämeenkadulla ne ovat sitten peräkkäin.
Joltain liikennelaitoksen päälliköltä joskus kysyttiinkin jossain lehtihaastattelussa, että miksi bussit ajavat peräkkäin. Hän vastasi, että kun rinnakkain ei mahdu.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mulla palaa kohta hermot... Jos halutaan nappi joka lukitsee ovet niin laitetaan,


Raitovaunussa on sellainen pääkatkaisija jo nyt, jonka käytöstä kuljettaja päättää. Kun ollaan odottamassa valoissa , niin riippuu kuljjettajasta, päästääkö hän sisään vai ei..




> ei tällä ole yhtään mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko kulkuneuvossa kumipyörät. Ja sitäpaitsi ne ovet esimerkiksi Varioissa eivät aukea aina kun niitä painaa, jokusen kerran Hakaniemessä kokeillut


On. Bussi kääntää etupyörät pakkaamisen jälkeen ajoradan puolelle ja yleensä kuljettaja ei päästä matkustajia ajoradalta kyytiin.





> Mikä siinä että jos ratikka joka tapauksessa seisoo valoissa niin samantien voi päästää matkustajia sisään ei sinulle auennut?


Yleensä päästää ja samalla tulee muitakin ja jos sisääntulija maksaa 20 euron setelillä, niin nuoliopastin vaihtuu S-merkiksi. Joskus koko kehä toistuu kolme - neljä kertaa tyypillisimmillään esim Kaivokadun pysäkillä.

Pitää ymmärtää liikeenvälineestä pysäkin rakennetapa, joka on riippuvainen liikennevälineestä. Raitiovaunun pysäkki on vaunun ajolinjalla. Bussin ja johdinauton pysäkki ajolinjasta sivussa. (poikkeuksia: esim Kaupintien pysäkki Nordean edessä)




> Miten olisi parempi että jos joka tapauksessa seistään valoissa, niin ne ei saisi olla pysäkkien edessä?


Tämä ei ole minun kanta. Enkä ota siihen vielä kantaa(myöhemminkyllä) . KSV ajattelee, että pysähdysten määrää voidaan näin minimoida. Tästä kyllä kannattaa keskustella.




> Ja jos haluat noita mitata niin suhteuta nyt ihmeessä sisään tulevien ja poistuvien määrään.


Olemme ilmeisesti samaa mieltä siitä, että pysäkit Kaivokatu, Hakaniemi, Lasipalatsi, Stockmann jne ovat tapauksia, joiden yhteydessä on pakko keskustella koko paletista. Tein eilen muutamia mittauksia ja mittauksia tehneet saivat karkeasti ottaen samoja tuloksia kuin minä. Mutta jatkan edelleen niitä ja kerron sitten vähän laajemman otannan pohjalta, jotta voidaan välttää Juupas_Eipäs änkkääminen. Ajoin eilen Kaivokadulta Pekka Korpisen kaupan kulmaan, mutta kerron siitä matka-ajasta lisää , kun olen vielä ajanut 9 kertaa saman välin.




> Ja muuten, jos Tampereelle tulee kunnollista ratikkaa niin sillä lienee tasauspysäkit, eli se seisoo joskus ylimääräistä pysäkillä ihan tarkoituksella.


Helsingissä on jo käytössä, ja tiedän mihin sillä pyritään mutta siitä huolimatta tästäkin pitäisi keskustella. Tai ei tarvitse , koska Tampereelle tulee(jos yleensä tulee uusi laite)realiseen aikaan perustuva järjestelmä, jossa kuljettaja säätää ajonopeuden siten, että ei ainakaan aja useita minuutteja etuajassa. Ajoneuvossa on näyttö , joka ilmoittaa kuljettajalle ollaanko jäljessä vai edellä.

Joko revit pelihousut ?

Martti

----------


## j-lu

> Yleensä päästää ja samalla tulee muitakin ja jos sisääntulija maksaa 20 euron setelillä, niin nuoliopastin vaihtuu S-merkiksi.  Joskus koko kehä toistuu kolme - neljä kertaa tyypillisimmillään esim Kaivokadun pysäkillä.


Miksi minulle ei käy koskaan näin, vaikka matkustan päivittäin raitiovaunulla ja vieläpä Kaivokadun pysäkin läpi?

Miksi käyttämäni raitiovaunut eivät koskaan hiivu reitille ja pysäytä liikennettä muutamaksi tunniksi? Monta tuhatta matkaa pitää tehdä vuodessa, että pääsee nauttimaan tästä?

Miksi minua ei häiritse, vaikka asun raitiovaunuristeyksen vieressa ja ikkunan alla vaunuja kolistelee 14 tuntia päivässä?

Salomaan täytyy olla tavattoman herkkä ja epäonninen ihminen, kun hän kärsii niin pahoin kolinasta ja reitille uupuvista raitiovaunuista, että näistä aiheista tarvitsee kirjoittaa intterwebbiin päivittäin useita viestejä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Salomaan täytyy olla tavattoman herkkä ja epäonninen ihminen, kun hän kärsii niin pahoin kolinasta ja reitille uupuvista raitiovaunuista, että näistä aiheista tarvitsee kirjoittaa intterwebbiin päivittäin useita viestejä.


Näitä keskusteluja johdinautoista sekä kiskojyristä seuranneena totean, että Salomaan kommentit ovat päteviä ja aiheellisia. Jos keskusteluista tarvitsisi löytää voittajat ja häviäjät, niin häviäjiksi lasken suoraan ne, jotka rupeavat menemään henkilökohtaisuuksiin (kun ei ole enää muuta sanottavaa).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Salomaan viesteissä nyt keskeinen ongelma on, että hän käyttää Helsingin raitiotien osin todellisia, osin kuviteltuja ja osin ylikorostettuja ongelmia Tampereen pikaraitiotiehankkeen arviointiin, vaikka ne eivät ole merkityksellisiä sen arvioinnin kannalta.

Tampereella ei tietenkään toteuteta esim. kuljettajarahastusta eikä sellaista ole koskaan suunniteltukaan. Rahastus on automaateilla vaunuissa tai pysäkeillä.

Samoin liikennejärjestelyt ja valoetuudet voidaan toteuttaa esim. Saksassa tai muiden pohjoismaiden uusilla raitioteillä toteutettavilla käytännöillä, ei Helsingin virheellisillä käytännöillä.

Johdinautojen mahdollisuudesta Tampereella voi halutessaan avata uuden ketjun.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voisitko ystävällisesti selvittää että Rakennetaanko Helsingin verkkoon tällainen yhdysraidejärjestelmä ?  Jos rakennettaisiin niin kuinka tiheästi yhdysraiteet tulisivat ?  Entäs tuleeko Tampereelle sellainen (raitiotieverkosto varustettuna yhdysraiteilla ) ?


Se, tuleeko Helsinkiin koskaan tällaisia puolenvaihtopaikkoja, kuuluu toiseen ketjuun. En tiedä, onko Helsingissä suunnitteilla tällaisia, mutta olettaisin ainakin Laajasalon linjoilla tällaisia nähtävän. Jokerille tulee varmasti, muuten koko järjestelmä olisi susi. 

Tällaisten paikkojen määrä riippuu vuorovälistä ja siitä, tarvitaanko niitä niin paljon, että jokainen vuoro voidaan ohjata vastaantulevaa kaistaa pitkin, vai sallitaanko vaikka kahden vaunun jonoutuminen. Tukholman Tvärbananissa on matkalla neljä puolenvaihtomahdollisuutta 11,5 kilometrin matkalla sekä molemmissa päissä luonnollisesti yhdet, ja vuoroväli tiheimmillään 10 minuuttia.

Luultavasti jokaiselle 1990-2000-luvulla rakennetulle ratikkaverkostolle on rakennettu tällaisia. Koska Helsingin raitiotiet on jo näyttänyt, miten ei kannata raitiotietä rakentaa Tampereella, olisi siis vähintäänkin idioottimaista jättää nämä rakentamatta.





> Valitettavasti olemme keskustelussa  samassa pisteessä.  Pysähtyneen raitiovaunun taakse muodostuu jono, jonka kesto riippuu pysähdyksen pituudesta.  Ei tapahdu Helsingissä päivittäin , mutta viikossa tapahtuu muutamia.  Jos pysähdys sattuu usean linjan raiteilla, Helsingin koko raitioliikenne on sekaisin useita tunteja.


Minulla menee nyt ohi jotain. Mikä jono muodostuu ratikan taakse? Puhuit itse sähkökatkoksesta, tällöin on vaunut koko matkalla seis, samoin on myös johdinautot. Helsingissä tapahtuu jonoutumista, mutta jos vaivaudut lukemaan, mitä minä ja pari muuta on kirjoittanut edellä, ymmärrät, että jononmuodostus liittyy päätöksentekoon, ei kulkuneuvoon. Jos syynä on yksittäisen vaunun jääminen radalle, voidaan se kiertää poikkeusjärjestelynä puolenvaihtopaikan ansiosta. Tämä on yleistä raideliikenteessä, myös Suomessa, jossa raitioliikenteessä tätä ei vielä olla sovellettu.

Me emme olisi keskustelussa samassa pisteessä, jos lukisit, mitä sinulle on jo aiemmin monta kertaa vastattu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:58 ----------




> Näitä keskusteluja johdinautoista sekä kiskojyristä seuranneena totean, että Salomaan kommentit ovat päteviä ja aiheellisia.


Vaikka olisikin, kun niitä toistaa kaksi kolme kertaa useassa eri ketjussa lukematta vastausta, en ymmärrä enää, mihin niillä pyritään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Näitä keskusteluja johdinautoista sekä kiskojyristä seuranneena totean, että Salomaan kommentit ovat päteviä ja aiheellisia.


Sallinette vastakkaisen kommentin.

Salomaan kommentit kylläkin hyvin kuvastavat hänen omaa mielipidettään ja ajatusmaailmaansa. Kuitenkin hän jankkaa samoja asioita viestistä toiseen, ja tahallaan tai tahtomattaan jättää ymmärtämättä mitään hänen mielipiteelleen vastakkaista argumenttia, vaikka ne olisivat kuinka asiallisia ja verifioitavissa.

Myöskin hän väittää jatkuvasti muiden väittäneen sellaista, mitä ei ole väitetty, mustamaalaten näin kanssakeskustelijoita rakentamalla heidän sanomisistaan olkiukkoja (esim. Alku ei väittänyt, että Jätkäsaari-Kaivokatu tullaan Helsingissä ajamaan 7 minuutissa). Lisäksi vastakkaisen mielipiteen omaavien lokeroiminen loukkaavilla termeillä "uskovainen" ja "friikki" ei ole hyvää keskustelutapaa, ja on nimenomaan henkilökohtaisuuksiin menemistä.

Ei myöskään ole keskustelun kannalta fiksua, että poimitaan eri kulkumuodoista toisesta paras esimerkki maailmalta, ja toisesta huonoin. Ja optimistisista tilastoista trollikka-argumentit ja pessimistisistä ratikkaväitteet.

En ymmärrä näin ollen Camo Lissabonen mielipidettä lainkaan.

Ja se, että Salomaan tyylistä tulee mieleen Ertsu, ei tarkoita sitä, että väittäisin häntä Ertsuksi, kuten joku ehti tulkitsemaan. Se tarkoittaa yksinkertaisesti vain sitä, että tyylit muistuttavat toisiaan, monin eri kohdin, minun mielestäni.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raitovaunussa on sellainen pääkatkaisija jo nyt, jonka käytöstä kuljettaja päättää.  Kun ollaan odottamassa valoissa , niin riippuu kuljjettajasta, päästääkö hän sisään vai ei..





> On.  Bussi kääntää etupyörät pakkaamisen jälkeen ajoradan puolelle ja yleensä kuljettaja ei päästä matkustajia ajoradalta kyytiin.


Eli ymmärtänet, että kyse on puhtaasti muusta kuin kulkuneuvosta johtuva. Jotenkin ymmärrän, että haluat kuitenkin osoittaa tämän johtuvan raitiovaunuista.

Se, kääntyykö kulkuneuvo pois pysäkiltä ei ole tarpeellinen, jos matkaa voidaan jatkaa välittömästi ovien sulkemisen jälkeen. Vai miten muuten junaliikenteessä ei ole tätä ongelmaa? Jos raitiovaunukin kääntyisi pois pysäkiltä parin metrin verran, ei se vieläkään ratkaisisi sitä ongelmaa, että vaunu joutuu seisomaan valoissa pysäkin jälkeen.




> Tampereelle tulee(jos yleensä tulee uusi laite)realiseen aikaan perustuva järjestelmä, jossa kuljettaja säätää ajonopeuden siten, että ei ainakaan aja useita minuutteja etuajassa.


Antaisin ylimääräisen pelivaran kuitenkin olla pysäkeillä kuin radan päällä. Jos vaunu on etuajassa, olisi matkustajia kohtaan reilua kuluttaa se aika pysäkeillä. Kun rata on esteetön, on helpointa tehdä niin, että jätetään vähän löyhää aikatauluihin. Tällöin voidaan jättää jopa kallis tekniikka hankkimatta.

----------


## j-lu

> Näitä keskusteluja johdinautoista sekä kiskojyristä seuranneena totean, että Salomaan kommentit ovat päteviä ja aiheellisia. Jos keskusteluista tarvitsisi löytää voittajat ja häviäjät, niin häviäjiksi lasken suoraan ne, jotka rupeavat menemään henkilökohtaisuuksiin (kun ei ole enää muuta sanottavaa).


Miten niin "enää ole muuta sanottavaa"? Ei minulla ole ollut missään vaiheessa mitään sanottavaa itse aiheeseen. Ainoastaan ivasin Salomaan jankkaamista.

En näe mitä arvoa se tuo keskusteluun, että kaikissa aiheeseen liittyvissä ja liittymättömissä ketjuissa nostetaan esille johdinautot vs. raitiovaunut asetelma ja toistetaan samat samat teesit johdinauton autuudesta ja raitiovaunun ongelmista. Semminkin kun keskustelun taso on jankkauksen vuoksi viime aikoina laskenut kuin östersundomilaisen sorkkaeläimen häntä.

Vaan eipä tuo tämäkään viesti lisäarvoa keskusteluun ja keskitynkin jatkossa lukemiseen. JLF on hieno palsta, jonka kirjoittajilta löytyy huikeasti asiantuntemusta palstan aiheista. Toivon ainoastaan, että saan jatkossakin lukea perehtyneitä kirjoituksia kaupunkiliikenteestä ja hyvää keskustelua trollaamisen ja inttämisen sijaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ainoastaan ivasin Salomaan jankkaamista.
> ...
> 
> Toivon ainoastaan, että saan jatkossakin lukea perehtyneitä kirjoituksia kaupunkiliikenteestä ja hyvää keskustelua trollaamisen ja inttämisen sijaan.


Eikös se ivaaminen ole just trollaamista? Älä sitten trollaa itse!  :Wink: 

Kannattaa miettiä, kun aukoo päätä jollekin tuntemattomalle! Kun ei koskaan tiedä, mitä ovia sillä saattaa itseltään sulkea!
Teoreettinen esimerkki: Olet vuokraamassa asuntoa. Vuokraisäntä hiffaakin, että sä oletkin se tyyppi joka sanoi sitä ja tätä netissä hänelle. Joo, en mä sulle ainakaan tätä kämppää vuokraa! !silekkok silekkiK

----------


## Salomaa

> Tämähän johtuu ihan siitä, että bussit ovat pienempiä. Esimerkkinä:


Asia jota yritin tuoda esille: Bussi ohittaa, raitiovaunu ei. Kun 3 on kääntymässä Runeberginkadulle, takanaolevat 4 ja 10 odottavat tämän syyn takia. Topeliuksenkadulla linjat 14, 39 ja esim 45 pysähtyvät pysäkille ainoastaan tarvittaessa. Tätä raitiovaunupysäkin ja bussipysäkin "luonteen eroa" selvitin Temelle juuri äsken hieman tarkemmin.

Martti

----------


## hylje

Luonteen ero menee myös toiseen suuntaan: minkä ihmeen takia kaksi eri linjaa kulkisi peräkanaa? Siksikö, että on hyväksyttävää suunnitella liikenne ihan miten sattuu? Helmi esimerkki Töölöstä: h14, h14B ja h18 tulevat kaikki parhaimmillaan yhtäaikaa pysäkille. Sitten jopa 20 minuuttia ilman ainuttakaan vuoroa.

Täsmällisyyttä petraamalla ja suunnittelua parantamalla saa aikataulut täsmäämään niin, ettei pysäkille osu useampia vaunuja kuin erikseen suunnitellusti (mm. ajantasaus, vaihtopysäkit, joilla erikoisjärjestelyt) tai poikkeustilanteessa. Keinot siihen ovat olemassa, mutta vaativat käytännössä katujen uudelleenjärjestelyä: kiskot ovat halpoja kadun uudelleenrakentamisen kokonaishintaan nähden. Miksei siis kannattaisi rakentaa ratikkalinjaa bussilinjan täsmällisyyden parantamiseksi?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Asia jota yritin tuoda esille: Bussi ohittaa, raitiovaunu ei.  Kun 3 on kääntymässä Runeberginkadulle, takanaolevat 4 ja 10 odottavat tämän syyn takia.  Topeliuksenkadulla linjat 14, 39 ja esim 45 pysähtyvät pysäkille ainoastaan tarvittaessa.  Tätä raitiovaunupysäkin ja bussipysäkin "luonteen eroa" selvitin Temelle juuri äsken hieman tarkemmin.


Olet ottanut asian ainakin kolme kertaa esille, mutta sinulle on myös selostettu monesti, mikä tässä mättää. Keskustelu ei etene minnekään, jos ohitat vasta-argumentit ja jatkat itsepäistä inttämistä.

Kuten todettu, ohittamisesta ei ole mitään hyötyä, jos joukkoliikenne on järjestetty oikein. Sellaista tilannetta, että raitiovaunun pitäisi ohittaa toinen, ei pitäisi tulla, ja jos tulee, on siihenkin ratkaisu, josta on täällä jo ainakin kolme kertaa sinua valistettu. Pysäkkien erot on vain kosmeettista, mutta _pysähtymisen_ ero on asia, josta foorumilla on jo vuosia keskusteltu.

Helsingin raitiolinjoilla 3B/T, 4 ja 10 ei ole mitään tekemistä Tampereen raitiolinjojen kanssa. Niillä ei pääse Tampereelle, vaan kaikki niistä on Helsingissä. Myöskään helsinkiläisiä liikennevaloja tai pysäkkjä ei olla viemässä Tampereelle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Bussi ohittaa, raitiovaunu ei.


Muista myöskin: Dieselbussi tms. ohittaa, johdinauto ja raitiovaunu ei.

Johdinautolle on toki mahdollista tehdä vilkkaille pysäkeille "ohitusraiteita", mutta niin on raitiovaunuillekin. 

Sarvien alasveto on toki mahdollista, mutta liikenteen suunnittelu sille pohjalle että pysäkkitilanteiden mukaan silloin tällöin vedetään sarvet alas, on epärealistista.
Alasveto ja ylösottokaan ei tapahdu ihan käden käänteessä tai missä nopeudessa tahansa.

Ilmajohdoton ajo on Bordeauxlaista tai roomalaista haihattelua: Suomen kaikkien kolmen suuren kaupungin katukuvaan ilmajohdot kuuluvat arimmillekin paikoille historiallisesti (1900 - edelleen, 1908-1972 ja 1949-1976).

Joillakin keskustapysäkeillä syntyy toki tilanteita, joissa väistämättä on paljon vaunuja samaan aikaan kohdalla. Hyvin suunnitellussa joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä ohitustarvetta "linjalla" ei pitäisi syntyä, vaan vaunujen pitäisi linjalla kulkea suhteellisen tasavälein. 

Tampereellahan pääongelma on, että busseilla yritetään hoitaa niin suuria joukkoliikenteen volyymeja, että olisi realistisempaa ja taloudellisempaa hoitaa pääreitit raitiotienä. Tästä johtuen monessa paikkaa on samaan aikaan paljon busseja.

Johdinauto, jonka yksikkökoko ja kapasiteetti on täsmälleen sama kuin muidenkin bussien, ei auta Tampereen joukkoliikenteen perusongelmaan, joka on raskaiden reittien hoitaminen siihen sopimattomalla välineellä eli bussilla.

----------


## kouvo

> Johdinauto, jonka yksikkökoko ja kapasiteetti on täsmälleen sama kuin muidenkin bussien, ei auta Tampereen joukkoliikenteen perusongelmaan, joka on raskaiden reittien hoitaminen siihen sopimattomalla välineellä eli bussilla.


Tampereella kuitenkin raskaimminkin kuormitettujen bussireittien vuoroväli on ainoastaan samaa luokkaa kuin keskivertobussireitin vuoroväli helsingissä. Kyllähän tämä seikka jossain määrin laittaa epäilemään sitä, että onko ~200 M:n investointi ratikkaan kuitenkaan se paras tapa kehittää joukkoliikennettä Tampereella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereella kuitenkin raskaimminkin kuormitettujen bussireittien vuoroväli on ainoastaan samaa luokkaa kuin keskivertobussireitin vuoroväli helsingissä. Kyllähän tämä seikka jossain määrin laittaa epäilemään sitä, että onko ~200 M:n investointi ratikkaan kuitenkaan se paras tapa kehittää joukkoliikennettä Tampereella.


Muistitko ottaa huomioon sen seikan, että linjakohtainen vuoroväli on väylällä kulkevien bussien vuoroväli ainoastaan linjojen latvoilla? Tampereella on kaupungin muodosta johtuen paljon sellaisia väyliä, joilla kulkee monta bussilinjaa. Ja Hämeenkadulla kulkee suurin osa. Juuri tämä johtaa siihen järjettömyyteen, että bussit eivät pysy bussikaistalla jonossa kuin köyhän talon porsaat vaan ohittelevat toisiaan keskikaistojen kautta vuoronperään, kuin kilpaillen kuka pääsee ensiksi maaliin. On aika koomista kun yksi bussi ohittaa toisen yhden pysäkin kohdalla, ja seuraavan pysäkin kohdalla se ensin ohitettu ohittaa ohittajan. Ei mitään järkeä tällaisessa poukkoilussa. Se tuntuu matkustajasta epämiellyttävältä (kova jarrutus, yhtäkkiä veto sivulle, kaasu pohjaan ja veto takaisin toiselle sivulle), aiheuttaa vaaraa muille kadun käyttäjille eikä loppujen lopuksi hyödytä yhtään ketään.

Tämä ohittelu näkyy koomisesti myös aikataulunäytöissä, silloin kun sattuvat toimimaan ja näyttämään GPS-sijainnista laskettuja aikoja eikä pelkkiä aikataulun mukaisia pysäkkiaikoja. Joskus kaksi linjanumeroa vaihtaa yhtäkkiä paikkaa, vaikka nyt sitten 25 hyppää 13:n edelle. Hetken päästä sama 13 saattaakin hypätä 25:n edelle. Matkustaja sitten arpoo siinä, että mitäköhän sieltä ensimmäisenä tulee. Ja yrittää tarkkailla, ettei oma bussi sattumalta ohita pysäkillä seisovaa toisen linjan bussia luullen, ettei ketään ole kyytiin nousemassa.

Muuten, minua ihmetyttää jatkuvasti kuinka esim. Tampereella Pispalantorin pysäkillä, länteen päin ajaessa, suurin osa busseista ajaa suoraan katua pitkin pysäkin ohi kiertämättä pysäkkilenkin kautta. Näin siis jos kukaan ei ole jäämässä pois. Pysäkillä lienee niukasti kyytiin nousijoita, mutta mistä kuljettaja voi nähdä niin kaukaa 100 % varmasti, ettei siellä pysäkillä ketään seiso kuitenkin pyrkimässä kyytiin? Minusta pysäkkiä ei ikinä saisi ohittaa tuolla tavoin. Kun lenkki on tehty, pitää sen kautta kiertää, jotta matkustaja pystyy näyttämään pysähtymismerkin kuljettajalle inhimillisen etäisyyden päästä eikä jonnekin kauas toiselle ajoradalle päin huitoen.

Jos bussiliikennettä hoidettaisiin järkevästi, pyrittäisiin pysymään *täsmällisesti* aikataulussa, ei koskaan ohitettaisi toista bussia vaan pysyttäisiin kiltisti siinä jonossa joka bussikaistalle muodostuu, eikä kuormitettaisi bussikaistaa niin monella vuorolla että näistä periaatteista ei voida pitää kiinni.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olet ottanut asian ainakin kolme kertaa esille, mutta sinulle on myös selostettu monesti, mikä tässä mättää. Keskustelu ei etene minnekään, jos ohitat vasta-argumentit ja jatkat itsepäistä inttämistä


Tuon sen esille niin kauan kuin se teitä vaivaa, Bussi poikkeaa ajolinjaltaan pysäkille, raitiovaunun pysäkki on ajolinjalla. Erittäin merkityksellinen asia varsinkin Helsingin kiviakaupunkirakenteessa, jossa on runsaasti kapeita joukkoliikennekatu. toistan vielä: BUSSI POIKKEAA AJOLINJALTAAN PYSÄKILLE, RAITIOVAUNUN PYSÄKKI ON´AJOLINJALLA.




> Kuten todettu, ohittamisesta ei ole mitään hyötyä, jos joukkoliikenne on järjestetty oikein. Sellaista tilannetta, että raitiovaunun pitäisi ohittaa toinen, ei pitäisi tulla, ja jos tulee, on siihenkin ratkaisu, josta on täällä jo ainakin kolme kertaa sinua valistettu. Pysäkkien erot on vain kosmeettista, mutta _pysähtymisen_ ero on asia, josta foorumilla on jo vuosia keskusteltu


Vaikka tämä menikin inttämiseksi, niin tästä on se hyöty, että paljastuu vaiheittain ketkä foorumillakirjoittajista käyttävät joukkoliikennettä ja kuinka paljon. Minulla ei henkilökohtaisesti ole hirveä kiire, mutta Raitiovaunuliikenteen nopeuttamiskeskustelun on pyörinyt virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen keskuudessa jonkin aikaa. Nyt voisit jo lopultakin kertoa ratkaisun ongelmaan, jossa suoraan menevat vaunut odottavat kääntyvän vaunun takana.




> Helsingin raitiolinjoilla 3B/T, 4 ja 10 ei ole mitään tekemistä Tampereen raitiolinjojen kanssa. Niillä ei pääse Tampereelle, vaan kaikki niistä on Helsingissä. Myöskään helsinkiläisiä liikennevaloja tai pysäkkjä ei olla viemässä Tampereelle.


Helsingistä saatavalla kokemuksella on hyvin paljon tekemistä juuri tässä selvitysvaiheessa.

Martti

----------


## kouvo

> Muistitko ottaa huomioon sen seikan, että linjakohtainen vuoroväli on väylällä kulkevien bussien vuoroväli ainoastaan linjojen latvoilla? Tampereella on kaupungin muodosta johtuen paljon sellaisia väyliä, joilla kulkee monta bussilinjaa. Ja Hämeenkadulla kulkee suurin osa. Juuri tämä johtaa siihen järjettömyyteen, että bussit eivät pysy bussikaistalla jonossa kuin köyhän talon porsaat vaan ohittelevat toisiaan keskikaistojen kautta vuoronperään, kuin kilpaillen kuka pääsee ensiksi maaliin. On aika koomista kun yksi bussi ohittaa toisen yhden pysäkin kohdalla, ja seuraavan pysäkin kohdalla se ensin ohitettu ohittaa ohittajan. Ei mitään järkeä tällaisessa poukkoilussa. Se tuntuu matkustajasta epämiellyttävältä (kova jarrutus, yhtäkkiä veto sivulle, kaasu pohjaan ja veto takaisin toiselle sivulle), aiheuttaa vaaraa muille kadun käyttäjille eikä loppujen lopuksi hyödytä yhtään ketään.


Aivan sama latvailmiö on havaittavissa helsingissäkin ja oikeastaan ihan missä tahansa kaupungissa jossa on joukkoliikennettä. Mielestäni nyt vähän ylidramatisoit Hämeenkadun ongelmia. Omasta mielestäni bussit kulkevat varsin sujuvasti sielläkin, eikä tästä ohittelusta nyt niin suurta haittaa matkustusmukavuudelle ole. Jos Hämeenkadun bussiliikenteestä noin matkustajan kannalta jotain negatiivista pitäisi sanoa, niin eiköhän se ole kadun pintamateriaalin aiheuttama tärinä. Tähänhän ratikka luonnollisesti toisi parannuksen, mutta kyseessä on kuitenkin vain kilsan pätkä eikä se röykytys nykyäänkään niin kamalan kauheaa ole. Sitäpaitsi nuo kuvailemasi proseduurit ovat enemmänkin kuljettajasta riippuvaisia, hyvä kuski klaaraa bussinsa hyvin Hämpilläkin, kun taas surkeampi suhailija onnistuu tekemään matkustajan reissusta infernaalisen tasaisellakin osuudella.

----------


## Jykke

> toistan vielä: BUSSI POIKKEAA AJOLINJALTAAN PYSÄKILLE, RAITIOVAUNUN PYSÄKKI ON´AJOLINJALLA.


 No onhan joskus bussipysäkitkin ajolinjalla, kun pysäkkisyvennystä ei syystä tai toisesta ole. 




> Nyt voisit jo lopultakin kertoa ratkaisun ongelmaan, jossa suoraan menevat vaunut odottavat kääntyvän vaunun takana.


 Siis edellä oleva ratikka kääntyy esim. oikealle, mutta takana oleva haluaa mennä suoraan? Ei muuta kuin Mannerheimintielle Erottajan kulmille pyörimään. Jos kyseessä on oikeasti vilkas risteys, niin silloin kääntyville vaunuille on usein oma raiteensa, jolloin kääntymistä odottava vaunu ei tuki muitten kulkua. 




> Helsingistä saatavalla kokemuksella  on hyvin paljon tekemistä juuri tässä selvitysvaiheessa.


 Samaa mieltä. 

- Tampereen ratikka ei tule olemaan mikään kantakaupungin kulkuväline, vaan oikeasti koko kaupungin (tulevaisuudessa lähikuntiin saakka) halki kulkeva tehokas heiluri. 

- Tampereen ratikalle pyritään järjestämään omat kaistat aina kun mahdollista. 

- Tampereen ratikan kaarresäteet pyritään pitämään mahdollisimman loivina.

- Tampereelle aiotaan hankkia kaksisuuntavaunuja ja kaksinajomahdollisuudet. 

- Tampereella ei ole kuljettajarahastusta.

----------


## Salomaa

Minua syytetään siitä että toistan samaa asiaa.  Mutta en minä syytä niitä, jotka väittävät että toistuvasti että johdinauton ja bussin kapasiteetti on sama.  Minä selitän tämän uudelleen mutta  elkää minua syyttäkö inttäjäksi.  Helsingissä ja Tamperereella sekä myös vielä esim paljolti Tallinnassa käytössä olleista johdinautoissa korimalli oli sama kooltaa kuin vastaavissa diesel-busseissa.  Johdiautojen korisuunnittelu on nykyisen  eriytetty eli johdinauton kuljetuskapasiteeti nykyaikaisella johdinautolla on suurempi kuin dieselbussilla.

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> . tuon sen esille niin kauan kuin se teitä vaivaa, Bussi poikkeaa ajolinjaltaan pysäkille, raitiovaunun pysäkki on ajolinjalla. Erittäin merkityksellinen asia varsinkin Helsingin kiviakaupunkirakenteessa, jossa on runsaasti kapeita joukkoliikennekatu.


Kaikki muut täällä näyttäisi ymmärtävän asian ytimen, mutta sinua se tuntuu vaivaavan.
- Bussi poikkeaa ajolinjaltaan: so what? Mitä se tässä keskustelussa hyödyttää?
- Trollikka poikkeaa ajolinjaltaan, jos tällainen järjestely tehdään.
- Raitiovaunu poikkeaa ajolinjaltaan jos tällainen järjestely tehdään.

Kapea tai leveä joukkoliikennekatu, millään muulla ajoneuvolla ei pitäisi sinne olla asiaa. Ja se, että käytät tätä ohittelupakkoa ilmeisesti viimeisenä argumenttina antaa vahvasti sellaisen mielikuvan, että tämän päivän johdinautot on niin surkeita, että ne leviävät jatkuvasti tukkimaan teitä.




> Nyt voisit jo lopultakin kertoa ratkaisun ongelmaan, jossa suoraan menevat vaunut odottavat kääntyvän vaunun takana.


Inttämiseksi tosiaan menee: Jos raitiovaunuja ajetaan jonossa, tapahtuu se vain yhteenkytkettyinä. Jos on pakko ajaa jonossa, järjestetään puolenvaihtopaikkoja (kerrottu sinulle neljä kertaa pelkästään tässä ketjussa!), joilla voidaan välttää mahdollisia ongelmia. Jos tämä ei riitä, tehdään pysäkkijärjestelyjä, että ohittaminen on mahdollista.

Et ole edes yrittänyt kertoa, mikä näissä ratkaisussa nyt sitten mättää.




> Helsingistä saatavalla kokemuksella  on hyvin paljon tekemistä juuri tässä selvitysvaiheessa.


Niin on, joten toivottavasti epäkohdat osataan ottaa huomioon. Olen tätäkin jauhanut jo toista päivää...

----------


## Salomaa

> No onhan joskus bussipysäkitkin ajolinjalla, kun pysäkkisyvennystä ei syystä tai toisesta ole.


Näin sait kuitattua raitioliikennettä keskeisesti hidastavan tekijän. On Kaupintiellä, mutta ei niitä monta ole, ja jos on niin on erityinnen syy, niinkuin kaupintiellä.




> Siis edellä oleva ratikka kääntyy esim. oikealle, mutta takana oleva haluaa mennä suoraan? Ei muuta kuin Mannerheimintielle Erottajan kulmille pyörimään. Jos kyseessä on oikeasti vilkas risteys, niin silloin kääntyville vaunuille on usein oma raiteensa, jolloin kääntymistä odottava vaunu ei tuki muitten kulkua.


Kyllä esim 4 ryhmittyy omalle radalleen Stockan kulmalla. Mutta Pub 99 eteen sitä ei tehdä kun Helsingin autopuolue ei suostu.




> - Tampereen ratikka ei tule olemaan mikään kantakaupungin kulkuväline, vaan oikeasti koko kaupungin (tulevaisuudessa lähikuntiin saakka) halki kulkeva tehokas heiluri.
> 
> - Tampereen ratikalle pyritään järjestämään omat kaistat aina kun mahdollista.
> 
> - Tampereen ratikan kaarresäteet pyritään pitämään mahdollisimman loivina.
> 
> - Tampereelle aiotaan hankkia kaksisuuntavaunuja ja kaksinajomahdollisuudet.
> 
> - Tampereella ei ole kuljettajarahastusta


Pidä yllä keskustelua kuljettajarahastuksesta. Se on se tekijä, jonka minä ensimmäinen poistaisin ainakin ensiksi raitiovaunuista, miksei samantien myös busseista. Olen ehdottomasti ilmoinen, jos Tampereella olisin linja millä laitteella tahansa ilman kuljettajarahastusta. Silloin minä tällä pálstalla JANKUTTAISIN ja INTTÄISIN : "Tampereella on jo !"

Martti

----------


## Jykke

> Helsingissä ja Tamperereella sekä myös vielä esim paljolti Tallinnassa käytössä olleista johdinautoissa korimalli oli sama kooltaa kuin vastaavissa diesel-busseissa.  Johdiautojen korisuunnittelu on nykyisen  eriytetty eli johdinauton kuljetuskapasiteeti nykyaikaisella johdinautolla on suurempi kuin dieselbussilla.


Johdinauto on bussi. Sillä on bussinkori. Se että kulkeeko tämä kori eteenpäin sähkön, vai jonkin muun polttoaineen voimin ei muuta kapasiteettiä. Hessin Lighttram 3 kaksiniveljohdinauton saa myös dieselinä. 

Ainoa keino lisätä kapasiteettiä on pistää kumipyörien tilalle teräspyörät, sillä vain kiskot pystyvät kuljettamaan turvallisesti ja tehokkaasti suuren määrän matkustajia. 30-metrinen bussi ei käänny enää kovin mukavasti mutkista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> 30-metrinen bussi ei käänny enää kovin mukavasti mutkista.


Ehkä Salomaa saa hommattua tällaisia trollikoina ja vielä kaksinivelisinä:
http://karlspix.fotopic.net/p2379611.html

----------


## Salomaa

> Bussi poikkeaa ajolinjaltaan: so what? Mitä se tässä keskustelussa hyödyttää?


- Takana tuleva tyhjä bússi pääsee ohi, jos sillä ei tarvetta pysähtyä pysäkille.




> - Raitiovaunu poikkeaa ajolinjaltaan jos tällainen järjestely tehdään.


Miksei sitten tehdä ? Tilanne on nyt se, että raitiovaunut jonottavat pysäkille . Näitä pysäkkejä on Helsingissä useita.




> Kapea tai leveä joukkoliikennekatu, millään muulla ajoneuvolla ei pitäisi sinne olla asiaa. Ja se, että käytät tätä ohittelupakkoa ilmeisesti viimeisenä argumenttina antaa vahvasti sellaisen mielikuvan, että tämän päivän johdinautot on niin surkeita, että ne leviävät jatkuvasti tukkimaan teitä


Siirtyisin mielelläni muihin teemoihin, mutta teille ei tule selväksi että yksi oleellinen syy raitiovaunun hitauteen on jonottaminen pysäkille.




> Inttämiseksi tosiaan menee: Jos raitiovaunuja ajetaan jonossa, tapahtuu se vain yhteenkytkettyinä. Jos on pakko ajaa jonossa, järjestetään puolenvaihtopaikkoja (kerrottu sinulle neljä kertaa pelkästään tässä ketjussa!), joilla voidaan välttää mahdollisia ongelmia. Jos tämä ei riitä, tehdään pysäkkijärjestelyjä, että ohittaminen on mahdollista.
> 
> Et ole edes yrittänyt kertoa, mikä näissä ratkaisussa nyt sitten mättää.


Eihän jonossa ajaminen ole mikään ongelma, jos jono kulkee. Kaikki vehkeet ruuhkassa ajavat jonossa. Mutta kun jonosta yksi vaunu kerrallaan suorittaa pysäkkitoiminnot, niin se on ongelma. Helsinkiläiset raitiovaunukäyttäjät ovat kertoneet raitiovaunun hitaudesta jo useiden vuosien ajan. Otetaan tähän juupas -eipas -keskusteluun yhteiskunnallista aspektia. Yhtä mieltä ollaan siitä että raitioliikennettä pitää nopeuttaa. Kun siirrytää keinoihin alkaa joukkoliikennepuolueen ja autopuolueen INTTÄMINEN. 10 parkkipaikkaa on tärkeämpi kuin useiden tuhansien joukkoliikennnekäyttäjien saasteeton liikkuminen kantakaupungissa.




> Niin on, joten toivottavasti epäkohdat osataan ottaa huomioon. Olen tätäkin jauhanut jo toista päivää..


Jatketaan, jos ei tullut selväksi

Martti

----------


## Jykke

> Näin sait kuitattua raitioliikennettä keskeisesti hidastavan tekijän.


 Sori. Minut voi haukkua tyhmäksi, mutta en tajua. Eikä taida moni muukaan. Ratikan pysäkki on usein omalla kaistallaan, jolloin siitä ei pitäisi koitua haittaa kenellekkään. Ratikalle ei pitäisi muodostua turhaa seisomista valoissa, koska aika käytetään hyödyksi pysäkillä. Jos ratikka nytkähtää liikkeelle, mutta valot estävät etenemisen niin se on ikävä tilanne, mikä myös on bussilla, johon mattimyöhästyneet juoksevat ovea koputtamaan. Jotkut kuskit avaavat oven hyvyyttään, jotkut eivät sillä pysäkiltä lähdettiin jo. Eräs ystäväni (myös tämän foorumin jäsen) näytti minulle kuvaa Freiburgilaiselta ratikkapysäkiltä, jossa isossa kyltissä todetaan tylysti: *Pysähdymme vain kerran*. Eli kyytiin ei enää ole asiaa, jos myöhästyit. 




> On Kaupintiellä, mutta ei niitä monta ole, ja jos on niin on erityinnen syy, niinkuin kaupintiellä.


 Kaupintie. Missäs päin Hesaa se on? Tampereella on Kaupinkatu, mutta sillä ei ole mitään bussiliikennettä, joten sitä tuskin tarkoitetaan. Ja onko siis Kaupintiellä pysäkkisyvennyksiä vai ei ja mikä on erityinen syy siihen? 




> Kyllä esim 4 ryhmittyy omalle radalleen Stockan kulmalla.  Mutta Pub 99 eteen sitä ei tehdä kun Helsingin autopuolue ei suostu.


 Kaksi ratkaisua. Joko se ohitusraide tehdään vaikka verta itkien. Tai mikä järkevämpää... Katsotaan voitaisiinko siltä kohtaa Rv-liikennetä tahdistaa paremmin, jotta toisen ratikan perässä jonottelu vähenisi. 




> Pidä yllä keskustelua kuljettajarahastuksesta.  Se on se tekijä, jonka minä ensimmäinen poistaisin ainakin ensiksi raitiovaunuista, miksei samantien myös busseista.


 Itse en periaatteessa vastusta kuljettajarahastuksen poistoa busseista, mutten näe sitä tarpeellisena. Bussien käyttäjämäärä on muilla kuin runkolinjoilla sopivankokoinen siihen, että kaikki sisääntulijat kulkevat etuovesta. Ratikoissa kaikista ovista kulkeminen on perusteltua ja pummilla matkustamista voidaan ehkäistä tehokkailla tarkastuksilla (ja tarkastusmaksujen summa mieluusti niin suolaiseksi että toista kertaa ei pummilla mennä), kun taas busseissa, joilla tulee olemaan sekä pääkaupunkiseudulla, että Tampereen seudulla raideliikennettä suurempi osuus joukkoliikennetarjonnasta. Tällöin pummilla matkustamisen estää tehokkaasti kuljettajan valvova katse.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ehkä Salomaa saa hommattua tällaisia trollikoina ja vielä kaksinivelisinä:
> http://karlspix.fotopic.net/p2379611.html


Tosi äree peli, jälkimmäiseen tulee nivelen taaksi baari.

MS

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Johdinautojen korisuunnittelu on nykyisen  eriytetty eli johdinauton kuljetuskapasiteeti nykyaikaisella johdinautolla on suurempi kuin dieselbussilla.


Tarkoitatko tällä sitä, että johdinautot ovat keskimäärin suurempia kuin polttomoottoribussit? Näinhän toki on, mutta johdinautojen teoreettinen maksimikoko on kuitenkin sama kuin polttomoottorikäyttöisellä linja-autolla. Raideliikennevälineiden kohdalla tilanne on toinen. Nyt vain ei ole yksimielisyyttä, missä tilanteissa bussipohjaisten sovellusten kapasiteetti ei riitä tai milloin bussiin perustuva tekniikka osoittautuu kokonaistaloudellisesti epäedullisemmaksi kuin raideliikenne. Tässä asiassa joutunemme turvautumaan tehtyihin selvityksiin, joita käsittääkseni Tampereenkin osalta on olemassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pidä yllä keskustelua kuljettajarahastuksesta.  Se on se tekijä, jonka minä ensimmäinen poistaisin ainakin ensiksi raitiovaunuista, miksei samantien myös busseista.  Olen ehdottomasti ilmoinen, jos Tampereella olisin linja millä laitteella tahansa ilman kuljettajarahastusta.


Tästä olemme samaa mieltä. Jos siirryttäisiin pysäkeillä sijaitseviin lippuautomaatteihin ja kaikista ovista voisi nousta sisään, pysäkkiajat lyhenisivät. Kun vielä saataisiin ne bussit ajamaan kiltisti jonossa ja täsmällisesti aikataulujen mukaan, siistittäisiin linjakartta selkeäksi, brändättäisiin palvelu uusiksi jne. voisimme kutsua tuota BRT:ksi eli Bus Rapid Transitiksi. Se sopisi hyvin kaikille niille linjoille joita ei korvata raitiotiellä. Niitä jää vielä paljon.

----------


## teme

> Raitovaunussa on sellainen pääkatkaisija jo nyt, jonka käytöstä kuljettaja päättää.  Kun ollaan odottamassa valoissa , niin riippuu kuljjettajasta, päästääkö hän sisään vai ei..


Eli tämän asian voi, jos se järkeväksi katsotaan, muuttaa yhdellä ohjeella kuljettajille. Eli tällä ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko kyseessä bussi, ratikka vai köysirata, eikä sillä onko pysäkkiä ennen valoja vai ei.




> On.  Bussi kääntää etupyörät pakkaamisen jälkeen ajoradan puolelle ja yleensä kuljettaja ei päästä matkustajia ajoradalta kyytiin.


Eli siis se että pysäkkisyvennystä käyttävällä bussilla ei ole edes mahdollisuutta päästää valoja odottaessan matkustajia kyytiin on parempi asia kuin että tämmöinen mahdollisuus olisi, vaikka sitä ei käytettäisi. Olen sanaton.

Ja se kuljettajien lipunmyynnin poisto, kuten toisessa ketjussa kerroin, ON JO PÄÄTETTY ja paraikaa hankitaan lippuautomaatteja. Pidemmän kaavan mukaan:



> Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen parantaa olennaisesti liikenteen täsmällisyyttä, kun pysäkkiviiveet voidaan ennakoida nykyistä paremmin. Täsmällisyys mahdollistaa nykyistä tehokkaammat liikennevaloetuudet, kun vaunujen kulku voidaan ennakoida riittävän luotettavasti. Aikataulunopeuksia voidaan myös nostaa, kun ajoaikojen hajonta pienenee. Myös matkustajapalvelu paranee, kun samoilla rataosuuksilla kulkevat linjat voidaan synkronoida toisiinsa tasaisen vuorovälin tarjoamiseksi.
> 
> Vaunujen kuormitus on tasaisinta vaunujen kulkiessa toisiinsa nähden mahdollisimman tasaisin välein. Mikäli jokin vaunu jää suunnitellusta aikataulustaan jälkeen poikkeuksellisesti aikaa vieneen myyntitapahtuman takia, vaikuttaa tämä välittömästi kyseisen vaunun kuormitukseen ja siten matka-aikaan myös jäljellä olevalla matkaosuudella. Liikennevalojen kannalta lipunmyyntitapahtuman ei tarvitse kestää kuin hetki, ja silti on todennäköistä, että vaunu menettää sille tarkoitetun liikennevaloetuuden ja joutuu odottamaan vihreää kokonaisen valokierron.
> 
> Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen onkin edellytys strategiselle kehityspolulle, jolla parannetaan raitioliikenteen luotettavuutta, nopeutetaan raitioliikennettä ja tarjotaan näin matkustajille nykyistä parempaa palvelua.
> 
> 
> Hankkeen investointikustannuksiksi on arvioitu n. 2,4 milj. euroa, joka koostuu 130 lippuautomaatin hankinnasta. Vuosikustannus kymmenen vuoden poistoajalla mukaan lukien automaattien huolto- ja rahahuoltokustannukset on n. 550 000 euroa. *HKL-liikelaitoksen johtokunta on päättänyt, että kuljettajarahastus raitiovaunuissa päättyy viimeistään vuodenvaihteessa 20122013.*


http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...ys_nettiin.pdf

----------


## Salomaa

> Johdinauto on bussi. Sillä on bussinkori. Se että kulkeeko tämä kori eteenpäin sähkön, vai jonkin muun polttoaineen voimin ei muuta kapasiteettiä. Hessin Lighttram 3 kaksiniveljohdinauton saa myös dieselinä. 
> 
> Ainoa keino lisätä kapasiteettiä on pistää kumipyörien tilalle teräspyörät, sillä vain kiskot pystyvät kuljettamaan turvallisesti ja tehokkaasti suuren määrän matkustajia. 30-metrinen bussi ei käänny enää kovin mukavasti mutkista.


Todella mielenkiintoinen filmi.  Samaan suuntaan kolmet ilmajohdot - ohitus sujuu.  Johdinautolla käytässä varsinainen pysäkkikaista.  Joka mahdollisesti hieman ylempänä.  Johdinauto ei ole bussi.  Sähkömoottorin voi laittaa joka pyörään.  Dieselmoottoreita ei saa joka pyörään.  Väitetään vastaan, mutta tuolla kaksinivelisellä hoitaa kyllä monessa kohtaa Helsingissä ja Tampereella liikennettä suurella kapasiteetilla.  Siinähän sitä vietiin turvalliseti ja tehokkaasti.  Katsokaa tarkasti johdinauton ajo kaarteissa.  MUUTEN KUVAAJALLA OLI MIKKI PÄÄLLÄ !
Pistä Jykke lisää filmejä !

Martti

----------


## Jykke

> Takana tuleva tyhjä bussi pääsee ohi, jos sillä ei tarvetta pysähtyä pysäkille.


Yleensä ratikoilla kuitenkin on Hesassakin tare pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä. Itse suosisin Tampereelle kaikilla pysäkeillä pysähtymisen mallia, jolloin vaunut pysyisivät hyvin aikatauluissaan. 




> Miksei sitten tehdä ? Tilanne on nyt se, että raitiovaunut jonottavat pysäkille .  Näitä pysäkkejä on Helsingissä useita.


Kannattaa varmaan jatkaa tätä sitten Hesan raitioliikennettä nopeuttavassa ketjussa. Siellä on varmasti jo ratkaisut mainittukin. 




> Siirtyisin mielelläni muihin teemoihin, mutta teille ei tule selväksi että yksi oleellinen syy raitiovaunun hitauteen on jonottaminen pysäkille.


 Eiköhän se ole huomioitu, sillä sinulle on esitetty useita keinoja vähentää tai poistaa kokonaan jonotusta. 




> Eihän jonossa ajaminen ole mikään ongelma, jos jono kulkee.  Kaikki vehkeet ruuhkassa ajavat jonossa.


 Onko se nyt hyvää joukkoliikennettä? Kaikki ratikat ja bussit tuppaavat tulemaan yhtä aikaa pysäkeille, jolloin syntyy ruuhkia ja siinä välissä voi olla jopa 20-30 minuutin mittaisia hiljaiselon aikoja, jolloin mikään ei kulje. Hesassa kannattaisi ratikkaliikennettä sorvata paremmin tahdistamalla ja tulevilla raitiotien laajennuksilla korvata mahdollisimman paljon bussiliikennettä. Tämä auttaisi jo kovasti. 




> Yhtä mieltä ollaan siitä että raitioliikennettä pitää nopeuttaa.  Kun siirrytää keinoihin alkaa joukkoliikennepuolueen ja autopuolueen INTTÄMINEN.





> 10 parkkipaikkaa on tärkeämpi kuin useiden tuhansien joukkoliikennnekäyttäjien saasteeton liikkuminen 
> kantakaupungissa.


Samaa mieltä tästä ongelmasta. Hyvänä esimerkkinä Hämeenkadun "pyhät" sivuparkit.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Takana tuleva tyhjä bússi pääsee ohi, jos sillä ei tarvetta pysähtyä pysäkille.


Miksi takana pitäisi tulla bussi, jos sillä ei ole tarvetta pysähtyä omalle pysäkilleen? Optimaalinen joukkoliikenne on sellaista, että jokaisella pysäkillä on jokaiselle linjalle pysähtymistarve.




> Miksei sitten tehdä ? Tilanne on nyt se, että raitiovaunut jonottavat pysäkille .  Näitä pysäkkejä on Helsingissä useita.


Niin. Miksei tehdä? Varmasti tehtäisiinkin, jos asia olisi minun päätettävissäni. Toivottavasti tulevaisuudessa tehdään.




> Siirtyisin mielelläni muihin teemoihin, mutta teille ei tule selväksi että yksi oleellinen syy raitiovaunun hitauteen on jonottaminen pysäkille.


Tämä on oleellinen syy hitauteen Helsingissä. Katsopa ketjun otsikkoa. Olemme keskustelleet vuosia tästä aiheesta muissa ketjuissa, koska tämä ketju koskee Tampereen pikaratikkahanketta.




> Eihän jonossa ajaminen ole mikään ongelma, jos jono kulkee.


Jonossa ajaminen _on_ ongelma, sillä sellaiselle ei ole joukkoliikenteessä (eikä itseasiassa muussakaan liikenteessä) tarvetta eikä sellaisesta ole hyötyä.




> Kaikki vehkeet ruuhkassa ajavat jonossa.  Mutta kun jonosta yksi vaunu kerrallaan suorittaa pysäkkitoiminnot, niin se on ongelma.


Ei, vaan ongelma on luonnollisesti se, että ajetaan jonossa.




> Helsinkiläiset raitiovaunukäyttäjät ovat kertoneet raitiovaunun hitaudesta jo useiden vuosien ajan.


Ja Helsinki onkin jo maailman mittakaavassa ihan uniikkitapaus. Pelkästään Pohjoismaissa aika ainutlaatuinen. Toivotaan, että tamperelaisten raitiovaunumatkustajien ei tarvitse koskaan valittaa hitaudesta.




> Jatketaan, jos ei tullut selväksi


Meluummin ei. Luulisi, että jo tässä vaiheessa olisi mennyt kaikki perille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:37 ----------




> Vaikka tämä menikin inttämiseksi, niin tästä on se hyöty, että paljastuu vaiheittain ketkä foorumillakirjoittajista käyttävät joukkoliikennettä ja kuinka paljon.


Kyllä tämä on muille käynyt jo selväksi vähemmälläkin inttämisellä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

> Johdinautoliikenne
> Vuonna 2007 tehdyssä Ympäristöystävällisen kaupunkiliikenteen kehittäminen Helsingissä
> -selvityksessä esitettiin esiselvityksen laatimista johdinautoliikenteen toteutettavuudesta,
> hyödyistä ja kustannuksista. HKL on teettänyt syksyn 2008 ja kevään
> 2009 aikana 2009 johdinautoliikenteen toteutettavuusselvityksen, jonka tuloksena on
> esitetty tarkemman suunnittelun jatkamista johdinautoliikenteen mahdolliseksi palauttamiseksi
> Helsinkiin. Johdinautojärjestelmän hankesuunnittelutasoisen selvityksen
> laadinta on aloitettu syksyllä 2009. Aikaisintaan johdinautoliikennettä voisi olla Helsingissä
> vuonna 2014.


Pökköä pesää , sano mummo lumessa, ku kissalla pöytää pyyhki. 
Laitetaan iso remmi päälle johdinautopuolella.  Tervetuloa mukaan vaikka tällä kertaa sönkkmään, niin että sarvet irtoo !

Martti Trolley Salomaa

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:11 ----------




> Tästä olemme samaa mieltä. Jos siirryttäisiin pysäkeillä sijaitseviin lippuautomaatteihin ja kaikista ovista voisi nousta sisään, pysäkkiajat lyhenisivät. Kun vielä saataisiin ne bussit ajamaan kiltisti jonossa ja täsmällisesti aikataulujen mukaan, siistittäisiin linjakartta selkeäksi, brändättäisiin palvelu uusiksi jne. voisimme kutsua tuota BRT:ksi eli Bus Rapid Transitiksi. Se sopisi hyvin kaikille niille linjoille joita ei korvata raitiotiellä. Niitä jää vielä paljon.


Selvisi tänään. 2011-2012 mennessä tai "vuodenvaihteeseen mennessä" on luvattu.  Automaatteja hankitaan.  Kunhan vain ei joku tiukka kirstunvarstija pistäisi nyt sormiansa soppaan.

Odotamme mielekiinnolla !
Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:24 ----------


Helsingissä johdinautosuunnitelma on nyt hankesuunnitelmatasoinen eli viestiketjussa "johdinautot" muuttuu automaattisesti keskutelunaihe.  Se muuttunee samalla myös enemmän asialinjalle koska keskustellaan linjoista joille johdinautot voisivat tulla.  Tampereen pikaraitioasiassa suurin kysymys on raha, joka saisi nyt alkaa tulla esille jo täällä JLF:ssä ja se on Tamperelaisten tehtävä.

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingissä johdinautosuunnitelma on nyt hankesuunnitelmatasoinen eli viestiketjussa "johdinautot" muuttuu automaattisesti keskutelunaihe.


Hienoa, että älysit vaihtaa ketjua. Mutta yksi vinkki: käy lukemassa sitä ketjua, ennen kuin kirjoittelet sinne mitä sattuu. Sama koskee muitakin ketjuja.



> Selvisi tänään. 2011-2012 mennessä tai "vuodenvaihteeseen mennessä" on luvattu. Automaatteja hankitaan. Kunhan vain ei joku tiukka kirstunvarstija pistäisi nyt sormiansa soppaan.


Tämä meni nyt pikkasen yli ymmärryksen! Väitätkö tässä, että Tampereelle on tulossa jonkinlaista automaattista BRT-liikennettä? Automaattitrolleja?

----------


## Jykke

> Todella mielenkiintoinen filmi.  Samaan suuntaan kolmet ilmajohdot - ohitus sujuu.


 Tuossa kohtaa on joko ajantasaus tai päätepysäkki yhdellä tai useammalla linjalla. Ohitusjohdot ovat täten ihan ymmärrettävät. Sveitsin Zürichissä näki myös ns. täyteraitiolinjoja, joilla on samalla periaatteella päättäri keskellä linjaa, jossa ratikka seisoo omalla seisontaraiteellaan, jolloin muu liikenne kulkee ohitse. Itse sain tuosta filmistä käsityksen siitä, että kolme ajolankaa on koska toinen ajolankapari on pysäkeillä olevien ohitteluun ja kolmas siksi, koska kyseessä on risteys, josta johdinautot haarautuvat kahteen suuntaan. Tähän oletukseen voi päästä kohdassa 0:46. Ensimmäinen johdinauto ohittaa pysäkillä olevan keskimmäisiä lankoja pitkin. Taaempi taas ulompien kautta. Tästä voidaan olettaa, että ensin tullut ohittaja kulkee eri suuntaan, kuin taaempi. Eli vilkaissa risteyksissä johdinauto tarvitsee myös, joko järkevämpää tahdistusta tai kaksi ajolankaa, jottei seistä muiden tiellä. Kohdassa 2:15näkyykin vastaantulijoiden puolella johdinautoja jonossa peräkanaa. 




> Johdinautolla käytässä varsinainen pysäkkikaista.  Joka mahdollisesti hieman ylempänä.


 Sama periaate kuin pysäkkisyvennyksellä, tosin tuosta korotuksesta päätellen sieltä ei tosin koukita pois ilman hyvää syytä. Jatkuuko tuosta bussikaista eteenpäin, niin sitä on vaikea sanoa filmistä. Bussit saapuvat kuitenkin muun liikenteen seasta pysäkille. 




> Johdinauto ei ole bussi.


Johdinautoa voi kutsua trollikaksi, tai miksi vaan, mutta itse en näe siinä mitään merkittävää eroa bussiin. Tekninen ratkaisu on vain erilainen. Se vaatii silti saman infran kuin bussikin. Se matkustusmukavuus on kuin bussissa (joskin  ääni on toki hiljaisempi ja  pysähdyksissä puuttuu oleellinen moottorin murina ja tärinä). Ja mikä oleellisinta. Sillä on sama kapasiteetti kuin busillakin. 




> Väitetään vastaan, mutta tuolla kaksinivelisellä hoitaa kyllä monessa kohtaa Helsingissä ja Tampereella liikennettä suurella kapasiteetilla.


Jos seistään ja sehän ei ole mukavaa.




> Siinähän sitä vietiin turvalliseti ja tehokkaasti.  Katsokaa tarkasti johdinauton ajo kaarteissa.  MUUTEN KUVAAJALLA OLI MIKKI PÄÄLLÄ !
> Pistä Jykke lisää filmejä !


 Toki. 

Esteen ohittaminen ratikalla. 

Zürichin yksi vilkaimmista raitiotieristeyksistä näkyy filmillä.

Tälle Pariisin raitiotielle ei paljon muutsa liikenteestä koidu ongelmia.




> Tampereen pikaraitioasiassa suurin kysymys on raha, joka saisi nyt alkaa tulla esille jo täällä JLF:ssä ja se on Tamperelaisten tehtävä.


 Tampereen ensimmäisen ratikkalinjan kustannus Lentävänniemi - Hervanta/Vuores on noin 180 mljoonaa euroa. 




> Tämä meni nyt pikkasen yli ymmärryksen! Väitätkö tässä, että Tampereelle on tulossa jonkinlaista automaattista BRT-liikennettä? Automaattitrolleja?


Ilmeisesti tarkoitetaan lippuatomaatteja.

----------


## kouvo

> Miksei sitten tehdä ? Tilanne on nyt se, että raitiovaunut jonottavat pysäkille .  Näitä pysäkkejä on Helsingissä useita.


Jotenkin tuntuu, että argumenttisi pohjautuvat aika vahvasti helsingin museoratikan liikennöintikäytänteisiin, eikä niinkään siihen että ratikka sinänsä olisi täysin susi liikennehärpäke. Viimeinen paikka mistä itse lähtisin hakemaan oppia uutta ratikkajärjestelmää luodessa on juurikin tämä helsingin euroopan (vai oliko se maailman) "parasta" joukkoliikennettä tarjoava puuhasteluorganisaatio.

----------


## late-

> Helsingistä saatavalla kokemuksella  on hyvin paljon tekemistä juuri tässä selvitysvaiheessa.


Kuten muut jo ovat sanoneet, Helsingistä kokemuksia ei kannata hakea. Helsingin ratioteillä on melkoinen historian painolasti kannettavanaan.

Tampereelle kokemuksia kannattaa hakea ja on haettukin maailmalla uudisrakennetuista pikaraitioteistä. Ne rakennetaan yleensä täysin omille kaistoilleen ja erotellaan usein rakenteellisestikin viereisistä autokaistoista. Pysäkkitoiminnot ja valoetuudet optimoidaan aktiivisella liikenteenohjauksella eikä kuljettajarahastusta edes harkita. Näistä löytyy hyvin videoita netistä, jos ei itse ehdi käydä katsomassa.

Raitioliikenteellä on tietysti todellisia ja enemmän teoreettisia haittapuolia. Pysäkkien ohittelu kuuluu enemmän teoriapuolelle, koska runkolinjojen luotettava ja aikataulun mukainen liikennöinti vaatii yleensä kaikilla pysäkeillä pysähtymistä. Pikaratikathan ovat runkolinjoilla. Liikenne-esteen takia häiriintyvä liikenne ei myöskään ole täysin omilla kaistoillaan toimivissa järjestelmissä yleensä kovin vakava ongelma.

Voi ajatella niinkin, että johdinauto sopeutuu paremmin ympäristöön, jossa ei suosita joukkoliikennettä täysillä. Raideliikenteellä on kuitenkin selkeitä etuja, jos liikenneympäristö tehdään joukkoliikenne edellä. Uudelle pikaratikalle pitää näin tehdä. Johdinauton tapauksessa joustavuus voi sikäli olla haittakin, että houkutus tinkiä liikenneympäristön laadusta kasvaa, kun liikenneväline voi selviytyä huonommistakin lähtökohdista. Tinkimisestä on kuitenkin aina haittaa ihannetilanteeseen verrattuna.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:18 ----------




> Mutta en minä syytä niitä, jotka väittävät että toistuvasti että johdinauton ja bussin kapasiteetti on sama.  [..] Johdiautojen korisuunnittelu on nykyisen  eriytetty eli johdinauton kuljetuskapasiteeti nykyaikaisella johdinautolla on suurempi kuin dieselbussilla.


Korisuunnittelun eriytyminen mainitaan johdinautoselvityksessä. Kapasiteetista siinä ei ole kyse eikä eriytyminen muutenkaan näytä toteutuneen kovin laajasti käytännössä.

Voisitko antaa esimerkin johdinautosta, jolla on suurempi kapasiteetti kuin suurimmilla dieselbusseilla? Minä en tunne kaksinivelisiä johdinautoja suurempia. Niitä on sekä bussin korilla että ulkonäön puolesta viritellymmällä korilla, mutta kapasiteetti on silti käytännössä sama kuin kaksinivelisellä dieselbussilla. Laitteiston ollessa katolla voitetaan täysin matalassa autossa ehkä muutama paikka, jos apumoottoria ei ole.

Yleisimpiä johdinautomalleja nykymarkkinoilla euroopassa taitavat olla Irisbusin, Solariksen ja Hessin bussien vakiokoreihin perustuvat mallit. Eriytetyistä malleista on myynnissä lähinnä Irisbusin Cristalis, joka maksaakin sitten aika suolaisesti. Bombardierin TVR:ää ei enää myydä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen pikaraitioasiassa suurin kysymys on raha, joka saisi nyt alkaa tulla esille jo täällä JLF:ssä ja se on Tamperelaisten tehtävä.


Aamulehden verkkosivulla oli muutama päivä sitten artikkeli, jossa kysyttiin kaupunginvaltuutettujen mielipidettä katuratikasta. Siinä pyydettiin myös lukijoiden kommentteja.
Suurin osa kommentoijista oli vastustajia. Itse kuulun kannattajaleiriin, mutta yksi seikka vielä ihmetyttää. Joku asiantuntija kirjoitti, että yksi ratikka maksaa 2,2 miljoonaa euroa ja Volvon bussi maksaa n. 0,35 miljoonaa. Mikä ratikassa maksaa 6,3 kertaa bussin hinnan? Onko ratikassa massaa 6,3:n bussin edestä???

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yleisimpiä johdinautomalleja nykymarkkinoilla euroopassa taitavat olla Irisbusin, Solariksen ja Hessin bussien vakiokoreihin perustuvat mallit.


Myös VanHool on tunnettu johdinautovalmistaja Euroopassa. Nykyiset trollikat ovat A330T (kaksiakselinen) ja AG300T (niveltrollikka). Itse olen matkustanut nivelillä Solingenissa ja Salzburgissa. Samanlaisia on myös mm. Montreux'ssä, Esslingenissä ja Arnhemissa. Nykyiset mallit ovat ulkonäöltään hieman erilaisia kuvissa esiintyviin verrattuna. Kulkuominaisuudet ovat loistavat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aamulehden verkkosivulla oli muutama päivä sitten artikkeli, jossa kysyttiin kaupunginvaltuutettujen mielipidettä katuratikasta. Siinä pyydettiin myös lukijoiden kommentteja.
> Suurin osa kommentoijista oli vastustajia. Itse kuulun kannattajaleiriin, mutta yksi seikka vielä ihmetyttää.


Varmaan huomasit, että suurin osa vastustavista kommenteista oli tyyliltään, retoriikaltaan, sanavalinnoiltaan jne. hyvin yhdenmukaisia. Osa kommenteista oli suoraa copy-pastea, joskus niinkin että oli koko edellinen viesti kopsattu, boldattu ja alle kirjoitettu että tähän ei olekaan sitten mitään lisättävää, hyvin sanottu. Eli siellä montaa vastustajaa ole niiden takana, mutta sitäkin raivopäisemmin ja epätoivoisemmin lähettelee niitä kommenttejaan. Ja tasan samat kommentit copy-pastettu uudestaan toisen artikkelin yhteyteen.

Huomasin muuten hyvät kommenttisi tuonne, Ertsu. Kiitos niistä. Rakentava keskustelu on aina hyväksi tuollaisilla foorumeilla.




> Joku asiantuntija kirjoitti, että yksi ratikka maksaa 2,2 miljoonaa euroa ja Volvon bussi maksaa n. 0,35 miljoonaa. Mikä ratikassa maksaa 6,3 kertaa bussin hinnan? Onko ratikassa massaa 6,3:n bussin edestä???


Tästä oli tällä foorumillakin puhetta joitakin aikoja sitten. Itsekin kyselin ja Antero vastasi varsin fiksusti. En nyt ehdi valitettavasti hakea sitä oikeaa ketjua, mutta toivottavasti löytyy.

----------


## hylje

> Aamulehden verkkosivulla oli muutama päivä sitten artikkeli, jossa kysyttiin kaupunginvaltuutettujen mielipidettä katuratikasta. Siinä pyydettiin myös lukijoiden kommentteja.
> Suurin osa kommentoijista oli vastustajia. Itse kuulun kannattajaleiriin, mutta yksi seikka vielä ihmetyttää. Joku asiantuntija kirjoitti, että yksi ratikka maksaa 2,2 miljoonaa euroa ja Volvon bussi maksaa n. 0,35 miljoonaa. Mikä ratikassa maksaa 6,3 kertaa bussin hinnan? Onko ratikassa massaa 6,3:n bussin edestä???


Ratikka maksaa _hankinnaltaan_ parhaimmillaan kertaluokkaa enemmän kuin bussi, mutta tässä tapauksessa ero on pituuteen katsottuna lähemmäs 3-kertainen: 15m telibussi verrattuna 30m ratikkaan (vai?).

Operaatiokustannukset ovatkin sitten kertoimen toisella puolella, erityisesti kun korvataan ruuhka-ajan liikennettä. Ratikka etenee vaikka ydinsähköllä, on rakennettu hyvin vähähuoltoiseksi (jo pelkkä sähkömoottoriajo takaa suuren edun diesel-polttomoottoribussiin) ja pitkäikäiseksi. Lisäksi ruuhka-aikaan kuljettajia tarvitaan vähemmän matkustajaa kohti, koska jo valmiiksi pitkän ratikan perään voi lisätä helposti toisen, jos systeemi tähän suunnitellaan. 60-metrinen ratikka kuljettaa vähintään neljän telibussin verran matkustajia.

Ratikka kannattaa hankkia kun matkustajia on riittävästi ratikan tarjoamaan kapasiteettiin nähden: tarjonnan juoksevat kustannukset laskevat ja uutta tarjontaa voi myös tarjota halvemmalla. Paras kasvu matkustajamääriin tulee palvelemalla huipputunteja koska huipputuntien aikana kapasiteetti on täysin käytössä (täydet bussit) ja palvelun taso on tyypillisesti heikkoa (tuulilasikuormat), mutta tietyn rajan yli se ei kannata, koska se on hyötyjä kalliimpaa tuottaa (nopeus, ruuhkavuorojen kuljettajat). Ratikka korjaa molemmat ongelmat.

----------


## teme

> Aamulehden verkkosivulla oli muutama päivä sitten artikkeli, jossa kysyttiin kaupunginvaltuutettujen mielipidettä katuratikasta. Siinä pyydettiin myös lukijoiden kommentteja.
> Suurin osa kommentoijista oli vastustajia. Itse kuulun kannattajaleiriin, mutta yksi seikka vielä ihmetyttää. Joku asiantuntija kirjoitti, että yksi ratikka maksaa 2,2 miljoonaa euroa ja Volvon bussi maksaa n. 0,35 miljoonaa. Mikä ratikassa maksaa 6,3 kertaa bussin hinnan? Onko ratikassa massaa 6,3:n bussin edestä???


Junat tehdään kestämään vuosikymmeniä ja käytännössä aina mukautetaan tilaajan tarpeisiin, esimerkiksi Milanossa on vieläkin liikenteessä jotain 80 vuotta vanhaa kalustoa, joku muu osannee kertoa tarkemmin. Tämä maksaa. Toisaalta liikennöinti on halpaa, eli ratikan kulurakenne on investointipainotteinen.

En tiedä mikä kaluston osuus on bussiliikenteen kustannuksista, mutta veikkaisin että pieni, jopa huolto saattaisi maksaa enemmän elinkaaren aikana? Bussissa maksaa kuljettajan palkka ja polttoaine, kummamkaan hinta tuskin ainakaan laskee tulevaisuudessa. Eli bussin kulurakenne painottuu liikennöintikuluihin.

Autoanalogiana se että sanoo bussin olevan halvempi kuin ratikka on sama kuin sanoisi vuokra-auton olevan halvempi kuin oman auton. Onhan se jos ajaa vähän, mutta jos ajaa paljon se on kallis. Samoin bussi on järkevä ja kustannustehokas jos linjan matkustajamäärät pienet, ja ratikka taas järkevä ja halvempi jos ne ovat suuret.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ilmeisesti tarkoitetaan lippuatomaatteja.


Kiitos vastauksesta.

Hah! Näin siinä kävi, kun en lukenut kunnolla, mitä edellä kirjoitettiin. Itsekin aloin kirjoittaa täyttä sontaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

> Tarkoitatko tällä sitä, että johdinautot ovat keskimäärin suurempia kuin polttomoottoribussit? Näinhän toki on, mutta johdinautojen teoreettinen maksimikoko on kuitenkin sama kuin polttomoottorikäyttöisellä linja-autolla. .


Tällä palstalla on toistettu että johdinauton kapasiteetti on huono ja usein rinnastetaan kapasiteetin suhteen johdinauto bussiin.  Viime päivinä on mennyt siinä suhteessa huonosti, että mikä luku tahansa mistä tahansa otettuna on pyritty kumoamaan,kiistämään tai muulla tavoin vähättelemään.  Mutta aivan viime aikojen toimituksia seuraamalla näkee että korisuunnittelu on eriytetty.  Kun lähdetään väittämään että johdinauto on bussi, niin siihen olen tarjonnut esimerkiksi moottorit , jotka voidaan johdinautossa laittaa pyöriin.   Matalalattiapinta-ala on paljon suurempi.

Tänään huomasin toisen kirjoittajan linkistä että Helsingissä ollaan hankesuunnitelman tasoisessa vaiheessa.  Näin voidaan poistua keskustelusta, tarvitaanko Helsgingissä johdinautoja vai ei.  Tämä mahdollisesti nostaa keskustelun tasoa.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:07 ----------




> Eli tämän asian voi, jos se järkeväksi katsotaan, muuttaa yhdellä ohjeella kuljettajille. Eli tällä ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko kyseessä bussi, ratikka vai köysirata, eikä sillä onko pysäkkiä ennen valoja vai ei.
> Eli siis se että pysäkkisyvennystä käyttävällä bussilla ei ole edes mahdollisuutta päästää valoja odottaessan matkustajia kyytiin on parempi asia kuin että tämmöinen mahdollisuus olisi, vaikka sitä ei käytettäisi. Olen sanaton.


Ehkä tämä foorumi on sellainen jossa voidaan tätä asiaa hieman syvällisemmin   käydä  läpi.  Joka tapauksessa sitä käydään päivittäin läpi yleisönosastolla.  Ja tähän liittyy se kun setän käsi jäi metron oven väliin.  Ylhäältä päin annettu ohje ei toimi, koska tilanne on aina tapauskohtainen.  Näin usein että kuljettaja on ottanut matkustajia sisään sulkenut oven ja bussin keula on ajaradalle päin mutta kuitenkin bussi "osittain pysäkillä".   Silloin joku reipas nuorukainen koputtaa bussin etuoveen ja anoo sisäänpääsy.  Liikenneturvallisuuspainotteisessa käyttäytymisessä kuljettaja pitää oven kiinni, koska bussi on ajoradalla.  Suurjoustavuupainotteisessa käyttäytymisessä kuljettaja avaa oven, mutta jos asiakas tässä tilanteessa kompastuu ja loukkaa jalkansa, niin jälkiselvittelyihin menee aikaa.  Valojen sijainnilla on merkitystä, Janoisen Lohen pysäkillä kuljettaja siirtyy ainoastaan 20 - 30 cm valojen suuntaan , jolloin reippaat asiakkaat useasti pyrkivät sisään silloinkin kun bussi onselvästi valoissa.  Talin siirtolapuutarhan pysäkillä bussi pakataan ja se jatkaa matkaansa koska valoja ja suojatietä ei ole.  Soppaan lisää: toiset kuljettajat ajavat lähes kiinni toisen perään ja toiset jättävät keulankääntämistilan.  Edellämainitut aivan turhan usein joutuvat sitten odottamaan kun seisovassa bussissa maksetaan 50 euron setelillä. 

Lopputiivistelmä ja minun kanta : Liikenneturvallisuus on tärkeintä !! (kuka on menettänyt ja mitä kun tulee seuraavalla bussilla )

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:26 ----------




> Hienoa, että älysit vaihtaa ketjua. Mutta yksi vinkki: käy lukemassa sitä ketjua, ennen kuin kirjoittelet sinne mitä sattuu. Sama koskee muitakin ketjuja.
> 
> 
> Tämä meni nyt pikkasen yli ymmärryksen! Väitätkö tässä, että Tampereelle on tulossa jonkinlaista automaattista BRT-liikennettä? Automaattitrolleja?


Oikeastaan ei tässä mitään kiirettä ole vielä jättää pikaratikkahanketta rauhaan, koska Helsingin hankesuunnitelma antaa eväitä myös Tamperelaisten pohdintaan.
Koska Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeesta ei vielä ole hankesuunnitelmatason päätöstä niin tämä ketju on hyvä pohtia sitä että tarvitaanko Tampereella kallista pikaratikkaa ja voisiko suuret johdinauto olla järkevämpi vaihtoehto.  Osallistun edelleen siis vilkkaasti keskusteluun tässä ketjussa.

Martti

----------


## teme

> Tällä palstalla on toistettu että johdinauton kapasiteetti on huono ja usein rinnastetaan kapasiteetin suhteen johdinauto bussiin.  Viime päivinä on mennyt siinä suhteessa huonosti, että mikä luku tahansa mistä tahansa otettuna on pyritty kumoamaan,kiistämään tai muulla tavoin vähättelemään.


Bussissa on tietty määrä penkkejä ja tietty määrä lattiapinta-alaa, nämä eivät ole mielipidekysymyksiä vaan ihan selkeitä faktoja. Siitä paljonko ihmisiä mahtuu seisomaan neliömetrille voi olla tietenkin monta mieltä, riippuu sitä minkälainen ahtaus hyväksytään, mutta sellainen numeromagia jossa pienemmän kulkuneuvon lattialle käytetään suurempaa lukua ja sitten intetään että sinne mahtuu ihan yhtä paljon ihmisiä kuin isompaan on ihan puhdasta valehtelua. Sinulle on myös kerrottu jokusen kymmenen kertaa että ihan yhtä isoja dieselbusseja kuin johdinautoja on olemassa ja käytössä, ja itseasiassa ne ovat useimmiten samoja malleja. Toistaiseksi olet vastannut tähän että trollikka vetää joka pyörällä ja että korirakenteet ovat eriytymässä, joka voi olla ihan totta, mutta ei liity mitenkään siihen paljonko ihmisiä mahtuu kyytiin. Onko tämä sinun mielestäsi asiallista keskustelua?




> Tänään huomasin toisen kirjoittajan linkistä että Helsingissä ollaan hankesuunnitelman tasoisessa vaiheessa.  Näin voidaan poistua keskustelusta, tarvitaanko Helsgingissä johdinautoja vai ei.  Tämä mahdollisesti nostaa keskustelun tasoa.


Siellä johdinautokeskustelussa on noin satakunta viestiä jossa todetaan että trollikka on sinänsä kelpo kulkuneuvo ja sille voisi hyvinkin löytyä Helsingistä käyttöä, mutta ehdotetu linjat ja kustannuslaskelmat on huuhaata. Suomeksi se oli lähinnä markkinointimateriaalia.

Nyt sitten hankesuunnitelmassa lasketaan ihan oikeita kustannuksia ja linjastotkin on olettavasti jotain järkevää. Tulos voi olla hyvinkin se että tarkemmissa selvityksissä kannattavaa linjastoa ei löydy, ongelma on siinä että kannattavuus edellyttäisi suhteellisen laajaa linjastoa, pelkkä kakkosjokeri ei välttämättä esimerkiksi riitä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Oikeastaan ei tässä mitään kiirettä ole vielä jättää pikaratikkahanketta rauhaan, koska Helsingin hankesuunnitelma antaa eväitä myös Tamperelaisten pohdintaan.


Ei ole tarkoituskaan jättää pikaratikkahanketta rauhaan. Tässä ketjussa aiotaan jatkaa keskustelua pikaratikkahankkeesta ja toivottavasti myös pysytään aiheessa.




> Koska Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeesta ei vielä ole hankesuunnitelmatason päätöstä niin tämä ketju on hyvä pohtia sitä että tarvitaanko Tampereella kallista pikaratikkaa ja voisiko suuret johdinauto olla järkevämpi vaihtoehto.  Osallistun edelleen siis vilkkaasti keskusteluun tässä ketjussa.


Ei ole hyvä ketju siihen. Tässä ketjussa käsitellään otsikon mukaisesti *Tampereen pikaratikkahanketta*, sitä onko sille tarvetta vai ei, ja mitä se tulisi sisältämään.

Johdinautokeskustelua käydään johdinauto-ketjussa, sillä ne ovat olleet vuodesta 1985 vain ajatuksen tasolla Suomessa. Mitään päätöksiä johdinautoliikenteen aloittamisesta ei olla tehty Tampereella eikä Helsingissä. Voit myös aloittaa oman ketjun (tai moderaattori voi jakaa palan tästä ketjusta), joka käsittelee nimen omaan johdinautoliikenteen mahdollisuuksia Tampereella. Jos Helsingissä on tehty selvitystä johdinautoista, ei sillä vieläkään ole tekemistä Tampereen kanssa. Johdinautoketjusta voit myös käydä lukemassa alaa tuntevien ihmisten mietteitä sekä tuosta Helsingin selvityksestä että johdinautoliikenteestä yleensä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> ja usein rinnastetaan kapasiteetin suhteen johdinauto bussiin.


No tietenkin rinnastetaan, koska johdinauto on kapasiteetiltaan bussi. Jankataan tätä nyt sitten vaikka kuinka kauan, mutta ei se muuksi muutu. Etkä ole edelleenkään esittänyt yhtäkään perustetta tai esimerkkiä siitä, miten johdinautolla saataisiin yhtään enempää kapasiteettia. Erillinen korisuunnittelu ei poista yhtään niistä tekijöistä, jotka rajoittavat kumipyöräliikenteen kapasiteettia. Ei niistä johdinauton koreista yhtään sen isompia voi tehdä kuin dieselbussienkaan.

Vai kuinka monta paikkaa mielestäsi CapaCityyn saisi lisää, jos siitä tehtäisiin johdinautoversio?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vai kuinka monta paikkaa mielestäsi CapaCityyn saisi lisää, jos siitä tehtäisiin johdinautoversio?


Ja huom! Mukaan pitää saada myös se apumoottori, mikä on välttämätön ohittamaan tielle levinneet muut johdinautot.

----------


## Salomaa

> Voi ajatella niinkin, että johdinauto sopeutuu paremmin ympäristöön, jossa ei suosita joukkoliikennettä täysillä. Raideliikenteellä on kuitenkin selkeitä etuja, jos liikenneympäristö tehdään joukkoliikenne edellä. Uudelle pikaratikalle pitää näin tehdä. Johdinauton tapauksessa joustavuus voi sikäli olla haittakin, että houkutus tinkiä liikenneympäristön laadusta kasvaa, kun liikenneväline voi selviytyä huonommistakin lähtökohdista. Tinkimisestä on kuitenkin aina haittaa ihannetilanteeseen verrattuna.


Tässä Sinunkin kirjoituksessa paistaa tai ei paista läpi vaan linjatessasi tuot esiin johdinauton haittoja ja vastapainoksi sitten raitiovaunun hyviä puolia.  Täällä JLF:ssä olen todella varsin yksin välillä tuonut johdinautosta myös positiivista esille.  Helsingissä kuitenkin edettiin jo hankesuunnitelmaan.  Eli oli paljon asioita joita Helsingissä päättäjä painottivat.  Jos johdinauto olisi ollut niin huono kuin päälinjana JLF:ssa on haluttu tuoda esiin, niin kysyn :  "Tekivätkö Helsingin päättäjät nyt virheen kun eivät lopettaneet johdinautojen tutkimista jo esiselvitykseen, jos se johdinauto niin huono on ?"

Martti

----------


## Jykke

> Koska Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeesta ei vielä ole hankesuunnitelmatason päätöstä niin tämä ketju on hyvä pohtia sitä että tarvitaanko Tampereella kallista pikaratikkaa ja voisiko suuret johdinauto olla järkevämpi vaihtoehto.  Osallistun edelleen siis vilkkaasti keskusteluun tässä ketjussa.


 Voihan siitä keskustella. Pahoin pelkään että siitä ei päästä paljon puusta pitkälle. 

Itse olet tähän asti kehunut johdinautojen halpaa ja nopeaa perustamista. On jo todettu, että Tampereen raitiotie (kalliista hinnastaan) huolimatta on perustellumpi hankinta pitkässä juoksussa sillä se tuo säästöjä kumipyöräliikenteeseen nähden. Lisäksi ratikan kapasiteetti on perusteltua Tampereella nyt ja varsinkin lähitulevaisuudessa. Vuoteen 2030 mennessä Tampereella asustaa 40 000 - 70 000 uutta asukasta ja aika moni vielä ratikan varrella. Tampereen tulevalla (minua saa kutsua ylioptimistiseksi) raitiotiellä on tällä hetkellä vahva poliittinen kannatus ja voimme hyvällä lykyllä päästä jo konkreettiseen suunnitteluvaiheeseen ensi syksyn aikana. On pelkkää ajantuhlausta jäädä odottelemaan Helsingin johdinautosuunnitelmia, kun jo tiedetään että järkevämpi hankinta runkolinjoille on ratikka. 

Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita  etteikö Tampereella voitaisi nähdä johdinautoja. Ratikan jälkeenkin on linjoja, jotka eivät sovellu raitioteille, joko matkustajamäärien, tai maastonmuotojen takia, jolloin tulee halvemmaksi toteuttaa ne johdinautoina. Esim. 2, 4 (kesällä olisi todella hieno museorollikka linja), 12, 13 & 15. Muitakin kandidaatteja löytyy, mutta vuorovälit ovat jo varsin hiljaisia johdinautoja ajatellen. Muistelisin lukeneen että johdinautolle sopiva vuoroväli olisi 10-15 min. Harvemmat vuorot jo harkita ajaa sellaisella kalustolla joka ei vaadi muuta infraa kuin pysäkit. Itse johdinautojen suurena ystävänä toivon vilpittömästi, että pääsen vielä kotikaupungissani rollikan kyytiin. Mutta en tunge rollikkaa sinne minne se ei sovellu. Kuten en ratikkaakaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tällä palstalla on toistettu että johdinauton kapasiteetti on huono ja usein rinnastetaan kapasiteetin suhteen johdinauto bussiin.  Viime päivinä on mennyt siinä suhteessa huonosti, että mikä luku tahansa mistä tahansa otettuna on pyritty kumoamaan,kiistämään tai muulla tavoin vähättelemään.  Mutta aivan viime aikojen toimituksia seuraamalla näkee että korisuunnittelu on eriytetty.  Kun lähdetään väittämään että johdinauto on bussi, niin siihen olen tarjonnut esimerkiksi moottorit , jotka voidaan johdinautossa laittaa pyöriin.   Matalalattiapinta-ala on paljon suurempi.


Esittäisin muutaman kysymyksen:
1. Miten Helsingin johdinautot liittyvät Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeessen?
2. Jos johdinauto ei ole bussi, niin mikä sitten?
3. Se, että moottorit laitetaan pyöriin, niin miten se vaikuttaa matalattiabussin etuosaan?
Olen joskus 2004 esitellyt tämän etutelibussin, jossa on enemmän matalaa lattiatilaa bussin etuosassa.

Tämäkään ei korvaa ratikkaa, mutta tämä auttaa eroon niistä bussin sisään tunkeutuvista pyörän koteloista=enemmän matkustajatilaa.




> Oikeastaan ei tässä mitään kiirettä ole vielä jättää pikaratikkahanketta rauhaan, koska Helsingin hankesuunnitelma antaa eväitä myös Tamperelaisten pohdintaan.
> Koska Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeesta ei vielä ole hankesuunnitelmatason päätöstä niin tämä ketju on hyvä pohtia sitä että tarvitaanko Tampereella kallista pikaratikkaa ja voisiko suuret johdinauto olla järkevämpi vaihtoehto.  Osallistun edelleen siis vilkkaasti keskusteluun tässä ketjussa.


Johdinauto voi olla ihan järkevä kevyesti kuormitetuilla linjoilla, mutta runkolinjoille tarvitaan ehdottomasti ratikka. Halvalla saa tietysti aina halpaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Siirtyisin mielelläni muihin teemoihin, mutta teille ei tule selväksi että yksi oleellinen syy raitiovaunun hitauteen on jonottaminen pysäkille.


Niin  Helsingissä. Tampereella on vuonna 2030 suunnitelmien mukaan enintään viisi haaraa keskustasta itään (Hatanpää-Pirkkala, Hatanpää-Vuores, TAYS-Hervanta-Vuores, TAYS-Hervanta ja TAYS-Hankkio-Lamminrahka). Suunnitteluperiaatteeksi otetaan 10 minuutin vuoroväli joka haaralle, eli Hämeensillalla kulkee raitiovaunu keskimäärin kahden minuutin välein (kontra bussi 20-30 sek välein). Jos ja kun raitiovaunulinjat tahdistetaan keskenään, ei mitään ohittelutarvetta ilmene.

Nyt relevantti keskustelunaihe olisi, mihin johdetaan lännessä haarat? Lentävänniemeen (Kaupunkiseutu 2030:n ainoa länsisuunnan haara) ei tarvita 10 minuutin vuoroväliä tiheämpää liikennettä. Keskusta-alueella mahdollisia lyhyitä haaroja voisi olla Pyynikintorin haara (jos Lentsuun kuljetaan tutkittua linjausta pitkin eikä Pirkankatua ja Pispalan valtatietä) ja Tampellan haara. Ylöjärven lähijunalinja olisi perusteltua korvata raitiotiellä, joka voitaisiin viedä esim. Elovainioon ja tulevalle Haaviston täydennysalueelle. Sieltä edelleen vaikka kerran tunnissa kulkeva yhteys pikaradalla vt 3:n maastokäytävässä Hämeenkyröön, Ikaalisiin ja salmen yli kylpylän kautta Parkanoon, jossa vaihtoasema kaukojunan ja maaseuturatikan välillä.  :Wink:

----------


## Jykke

> Nyt relevantti keskustelunaihe olisi, mihin johdetaan lännessä haarat?


Tesoma ja Haukiluoma olisi toiselle haaralle perusteltu suunta. Duoratikoiden avulla Nokia ja Ylöjärvi. Jos Satakunnassakin innostuttaisiin duoratikoista, niin koko Porin taajishan voitaisiin muuttaa duoratikaksi...  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt relevantti keskustelunaihe olisi, mihin johdetaan lännessä haarat? Lentävänniemeen (Kaupunkiseutu 2030:n ainoa länsisuunnan haara) ei tarvita 10 minuutin vuoroväliä tiheämpää liikennettä. Keskusta-alueella mahdollisia lyhyitä haaroja voisi olla Pyynikintorin haara (jos Lentsuun kuljetaan tutkittua linjausta pitkin eikä Pirkankatua ja Pispalan valtatietä) ja Tampellan haara. Ylöjärven lähijunalinja olisi perusteltua korvata raitiotiellä, joka voitaisiin viedä esim. Elovainioon ja tulevalle Haaviston täydennysalueelle. Sieltä edelleen vaikka kerran tunnissa kulkeva yhteys pikaradalla vt 3:n maastokäytävässä Hämeenkyröön, Ikaalisiin ja salmen yli kylpylän kautta Parkanoon, jossa vaihtoasema kaukojunan ja maaseuturatikan välillä.


Kun näemmä kaikkia älyttömiä ehdotuksia saa esittää, kunhan kulkuväline vaan on ratikka, niin oikeastaan tätähän voisi jalostaa jatkamalla linjaus Parkanosta Karvian, Kauhajoen ja Teuvan kautta Närpiöön. Samalla saataisiin monta kuntaa ja kaupunkia ainoan Oikean joukkoliikennemuodon pariin. Kannattaa myös tutkia, voisiko yksi haara mennä Kihniön kautta Uumajaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita  etteikö Tampereella voitaisi nähdä johdinautoja. Ratikan jälkeenkin on linjoja, jotka eivät sovellu raitioteille, joko matkustajamäärien, tai maastonmuotojen takia, jolloin tulee halvemmaksi toteuttaa ne johdinautoina. Esim. 2, 4 (kesällä olisi todella hieno museorollikka linja), 12, 13 & 15. Muitakin kandidaatteja löytyy, mutta vuorovälit ovat jo varsin hiljaisia johdinautoja ajatellen. Muistelisin lukeneen että johdinautolle sopiva vuoroväli olisi 10-15 min. Harvemmat vuorot jo harkita ajaa sellaisella kalustolla joka ei vaadi muuta infraa kuin pysäkit. Itse johdinautojen suurena ystävänä toivon vilpittömästi, että pääsen vielä kotikaupungissani rollikan kyytiin. Mutta en tunge rollikkaa sinne minne se ei sovellu. Kuten en ratikkaakaan.


Aivan, minäkin kannatan johdinbusseja sinne, minne ne sopivat parhaiten. Raskaimmat runkolinjat eivät niitä ole, kevyemmät runkolinjat sen sijaan kyllä. Sopiva starttipaketti voisi olla 13 + 15 + 22 (niin, että 13 ajaa lännessä 18:n reittiä Haukiluomaan tai vaihtoehtoisesti Kolmenkulman yritysalueelle suoraan Tesomankatua), Nekalan hallihan on käytännössä linjan 15 varrella. Tähän pakettiin mahtuisi ehkä myös 12, tosin linjan kuormitus ja sitä myötä palvelutaso ei mielestäni perustele johtimia.

Kakkonen olisi myös keskustalinjana loistava trolleylinja, nelonen tuli vähän puun takaa mutta aivan todella hauska idea! Tosin niille langoille pitäisi kesäkauden ulkopuolellakin keksiä käyttöä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt relevantti keskustelunaihe olisi, mihin johdetaan lännessä haarat? Lentävänniemeen (Kaupunkiseutu 2030:n ainoa länsisuunnan haara) ei tarvita 10 minuutin vuoroväliä tiheämpää liikennettä. Keskusta-alueella mahdollisia lyhyitä haaroja voisi olla Pyynikintorin haara (jos Lentsuun kuljetaan tutkittua linjausta pitkin eikä Pirkankatua ja Pispalan valtatietä) ja Tampellan haara.


Menee toiston puolelle, mutta pakko mainita että mielestäni Pispalan valtatien linjaus olisi parempi ratikalle kuin Paasikiventien varsi (harjulla on enemmän asutusta ja tärkeämpiä muita kohteita matkan varrella) tai junaradan korridori (joka olisi kompromissi mutta pidempi matka joka suuntaan).

Jos pitkällä aikavälillä länteen tulee toinen haara Tesoman/Haukiluoman jne. suuntaan niin sitten voisi ajatella että nämä erkaantuisivat jo keskustassa, ja toinen kulkisi Pispalan valtatietä, toinen Paasikiventietä. Vaihtoyhteyksiä ajatellen voisi olla järkevää että linjat leikkaavat toisensa eli että Lentävänniemen vuorot ajetaan Pispalan valtatien kautta ja Haukiluoman (tms.) vuorot Paasikiventien kautta. Tällöin luonnollinen vaihtopysäkki syntyisi Vaitinaronkadun tienoille (kunhan sille vain löytyy sopiva paikka -- mutta eiköhän tämäkin järjesty jos paikalle rakennetaan eritasoliittymä, ja ratikkareitit voidaan ohjata sopivasti ramppien lomasta ilman esteitä).

Mutta Pispalan valtatie on mielestäni selkeästi etusijalla.

P.S. Slogan markkinointikäyttöön: "Ratikalla Rajaportille saunaan!"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Salomaa

> Tampereen kaupunginhallitus käsitteli kaupunkiseudun rakennemallityön väliraporttia kokouksessaan 11.5. Rakennemallin osana on seudun liikennejärjestelmätyö. Kaupunginhallitus otti niukasti loppumetreillä kantaa siihen, että myös johdinautoliikenne otetaan tarkasteluun. Tätä päätöstä vasten toivon, että rollikan vaihtoehto tutkitaan aidosti ja tasa-arvoisesti muiden joukkoliikennevaihtoehtojen rinnalla eikä jätetä rollikan uutta rantautu-mista vain Helsingin herrojen herkuksi.
> 
> toimittaja Ritva-ASula Myllynen 26.9.2010


tykittäkää hetken aikaa ja jatketaan sitten, eli yläpuolinen sanoma: johdinauto on tutkimuspaletissa mukana

Martti

----------


## janihyvarinen

> tykittäkää hetken aikaa ja jatketaan sitten, eli yläpuolinen sanoma: johdinauto on tutkimuspaletissa mukana


Mitä jos kävisit itse katsomassa Tampereen kaupunkiseudun rakennesuunnitelman ja liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman materiaaleja?

Materiaalit löytyvät täältä:
http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/seutuha...elun_ohjelmat/

Liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmaa ei ole vielä julkaistu, mutta sitä on valmisteltu yhdessä rakennesuunnitelman kanssa. Rakennesuunnitelman materiaalit löytyvät täältä:
http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/seutuha...nnitelma_2030/

Erityisesti kannattaa tarkastella rakennesuunnitelman karttaa, joka löytyy edellisen linkin takaa sivun alalaidasta. Tässä vielä suora linkki:
http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/17...+24.2.2010.ppt

Kartassa näkyy lähijuna ja raitiotie. Trollikasta ei ole mitään mainintaa eikä sitä käsittääkseni ole selvitetty osana tätä valmistelutyötä.

Onneksi pikku hiljaa Tampereellakin alkaa ihmisille valjeta mikä on ratikan ja trollikan ero. Liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma on aika jo saadakin eteenpäin ja täytäntöön. Nyt ei ole aika uusille selvityksille. Kaikenlaisia selvityksiä on laadittu jo 1990-luvun alkupuolelta asti. Nyt on aika toimia, lopultakin.

----------


## Jykke

> tykittäkää hetken aikaa ja jatketaan sitten, eli yläpuolinen sanoma: johdinauto on tutkimuspaletissa mukana


 Mistä tuo lainaus on peräisin? Tuskinpa sentään tulevaisuudesta? (26.09.*2010*) 

Viime vuonnahan täällä olikin jo puhetta rollikoiden esiintymisestä Tampereen ratikan korvaajana, mutta muistaakseni silloin todettiin, että rollikat voivat tulla joko _ennen tai jälkeen_ ratikan. Muistanko aivan väärin? 

No... Rakennemallissa en ole huomannu minäkään mainintaa rollikoista ja kyseinen malli olisi tarkoitus hyväksyä jo keväällä, jonka jälkeen konsultit alkavat luonnostelemaan ratikan kulkureittiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> toimittaja Ritva-ASula Myllynen 26.9.2010


Aika hyvä ennustaja olet, kun olet löytänyt ensi syyskuussa julkaistavan jutun jostain...?

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt relevantti keskustelunaihe olisi, mihin johdetaan lännessä haarat? Lentävänniemeen (Kaupunkiseutu 2030:n ainoa länsisuunnan haara) ei tarvita 10 minuutin vuoroväliä tiheämpää liikennettä. Keskusta-alueella mahdollisia lyhyitä haaroja voisi olla Pyynikintorin haara...


Mä en tunne Tamperetta niin hyvin, että voisin vastata tuohon mitään kovin konkreettista. Mutta mun mielestä periaatteena voisi ja tulisi olla, että jos asutus painottuu selkeästi itään, niin tehdään sinne tarvittava määrä haaroja (5) ja sitten yritetään etsiä niille lännestä mieluummin vaikka vähän keveämmän kuormituksen määränpäitä kuin että päätetään ne kaikki Hämeenpuistoon. Eli siis niin, että jos tällä hetkellä bussi X kulkee keskustorilta länteen paikkaan Y, ja sinne ei ole kovin pitkä matka (luokkaa 3-4 km), niin korvataan se bussi ratikalla, vaikkei se kapasiteettitarpeen puolesta olisikaan edullista.

Perustelen tätä sillä, että jos itäpuolelle tulee runsaasti ratikkahaaroja ja sen seurauksena vain vähän busseja, niin silloin joudutaan tilanteeseen, jossa "kaikki" ratikat ajaa idästä Hämeenpuistoon ja sitten lännen suunnan bussit ajaa rautatieasemalta tai vähintään Keskustorilta lännen kohteisiin. Tulee päällekkäistä ajoa, tilaavievää terminaalitarvetta arvokkaassa ydinkeskustassa, lyhyehköjä linjoja ja suhteessa enemmän ajantasaustarvetta (eli tuottamatonta aikaa).

Ratikkalinjan Z, Itä-Hämeenpuisto, ja bussilinjan X, Rautatieasema-Länsi Y, yhdistäminen ratikkalinjaksi ZX, Itä-Länsi, voi siis olla kokonaisuutena fiksumpaa ja kaikki kustannukset (mikä arvo on vaikkapa sillä, että puolet Keskustorista on bussiterminaalia...) huomioonottaen edullisempaa, vaikka länsihaaralla kuorma ei olisikaan varsinaisesti ratikkaluokkaa. Jotain voinee maksaa paremmasta palvelutasosta ja vaihtomäärien vähenemisestäkin.

Siispä juuri tällaiset Pyynikin haarat, vaikkeivät teoriassa ehkä ratikan matkustajamääriä tuottaisikaan, olisivat minun valintani.

Olenko hakoteillä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olenko hakoteillä?


Vaikea sanoa suoralta kädeltä, mutta ainakin se täytyy sanoa, että Tampereen asutusprofiili on selkeää seurausta sekä maantieteellisistä rajoitteista (keskusta kapealla kannaksella järvien välissä, pääasialliset yhteydet länteen kuristuvat erittäin kapealle Pispalan kannakselle). Länsi-Tampere on jäänyt jälkeen asutuksen kasvussa, kun liikenneyhteydet keskustaan eivät kertakaikkiaan vedä sitä liikennettä, minkä massiivinen lisäkaavoitus länteen generoisi. Ratikka auttaa tähän, ja länteen voidaan kaavoittaa aika paljon lisää.

Mutta noista järvistä johtuen kaupungin muoto on sellainen, että idässä linjasto haarautuu viuhkamaisesti eri suuntiin, mutta lännessä mennään saman "suppilon" läpi (=Pispalan kannas, käytännössä Pispalan valtatie ja Paasikiventie sekä junat huomioiden Porin/Pohjanmaan ratakorridori) pitkä matka ja vasta entisen Lielahden aseman ja Nokian moottoritien risteyksen kohdalla jakaudutaan 2 pääsuuntaan lännessä, jotka voivat mahdollisesti jakautua vielä noin 2 alasuuntaan kumpikin. Vaihtoehtoja lännessä on siis vähemmän kuin idässä, joten jonkinlaista epäsymmetriaa liikenneverkkoon tulee joka tapauksessa. Bussiliikenteessä tämä näkyy niin, että kaikki lännen bussilinjat ovat länsi-itä -heilureita, mutta idässä on lisäksi keskusta-itä -tyyppisiä linjoja.

Luulenpa että samoin käy ratikan kanssa, mutta tietysti joku muuten tyngäksi jäävä linja voitaisiin jatkaa pienen matkaa keskustasta eteenpäin. Yksi mitä on ehdotettu tähän tarkoitukseen on lyhyt linjanpätkä joka palvelisi keskustasta pohjoisen suuntaan Tampellaa, Lappia ja Koukkuniemeä. Koukkuniemessä on suuri vanhainkoti, joten se on kaiken lisäksi iso työpaikka-alue. Virallisissa suunnitelmissa tätä ei (vielä?) ole, mutta toivottavasti tarttuvat ajatukseen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos jotain linjaa ajettaisiin tulevaisuuden Capacity-trollikoilla_ tuulilasikuormassa_ (*100*hlö)...


Tuulilasikuormassa CapaCityyn on onnistuttu ahtamaan 200hlö, mutta toki tämä ei vastaa todellisuutta, sillä matkustajan täytyy pystyä myös liikkumaan. CapaCityn todellinen tuulilasikuormakapasiteetti on 140-180 hlö, riippuu miten mittaa, ei kuitenkaan 100hlö, joka on vähemmän kuin tavallisen tamperelaisen nivelen..



> Tampereella kuitenkin raskaimminkin kuormitettujen bussireittien vuoroväli on ainoastaan samaa luokkaa kuin keskivertobussireitin vuoroväli helsingissä. Kyllähän tämä seikka jossain määrin laittaa epäilemään sitä, että onko ~200 M:n investointi ratikkaan kuitenkaan se paras tapa kehittää joukkoliikennettä Tampereella.


Niinpä, onkos Tampereella kokeiltu kaksiniveliäkään? En ole toki raitiovaunua vastaan, mutta sitä ei välttämättä siellä tarvita, ainekaan monessa paikkaa.



> Johdinauto on bussi(...)30-metrinen bussi ei käänny enää kovin mukavasti mutkista.


En usko, että 30m on ongelma, kun on pitempiäkin. Riittävästi niveliä vaan :Smile: 




> Jos siirryttäisiin pysäkeillä sijaitseviin lippuautomaatteihin ja kaikista ovista voisi nousta sisään, pysäkkiajat lyhenisivät. Kun vielä saataisiin ne bussit ajamaan kiltisti jonossa ja täsmällisesti aikataulujen mukaan, siistittäisiin linjakartta selkeäksi, brändättäisiin palvelu uusiksi jne. voisimme kutsua tuota BRT:ksi eli Bus Rapid Transitiksi. Se sopisi hyvin kaikille niille linjoille joita ei korvata raitiotiellä. Niitä jää vielä paljon.


Helsingin tapauksessa voitaisiin brändätä esimerkiksi tuleva s570 (Jokeri-2), h39, h54 ja h66 BRT-linjoiksi. Otin käsittelyyn h54:n, jonka tunnen näistä parhaiten:
54
*54* Itäkeskus-Malmi-(nykyistä reittiä)-Pajamäki
*54B* Nykyistä reittiä
*54L* Itäkeskus-Leppävaara, suoraan Kehä I:tä lukuunottamatta Lassilaa.
Erikoistapauksena linjaa ei numeroitaisi kolmella numerolla (vrt. v62), sillä linja kulkisi Atomitien tienoille asti 54:n ex-reittiä ja linjalla olisi vain muutama pysäkki Espoossa.
Jokainen linjaversio kulkisi varje dag, sillä ne kulkevat eri aikaan.
*Kalusto ja liikennöinti*
Arkisin 5.45-8.45 &  14.15-18.15 BRT-brändättyjä niveliä, muihin aikoihin 2-akselisia. Linja kulkisi arkisin 5.00-23.00 ja viikonloppuna 6.00-23.00.
Itäkeskuksen laituri vaihdetaan nykyisen h95:n kanssa, samoin kuin Jokeri-1, siihen on päästävä "paraatipaikalta" terminaalirakennuksen ovista suoraan bussiin, kastumatta jos sataa.
h93 lähtisi taas laiturilta 8 ja h95 taas viisnelosen nykyiseltä laiturilta eli laiturilta 4.
Reitille omat kaistat, Turunlinnantiellä tila saadaan poistamalla puut ja pensaat tien keskeltä ja reunoista.
Kehän keskelle mahtuu myös omat kaistat, joita voi myös Jokeri-2 voi käyttää hyödyksi. Lähes koko reitillä on tilan puolesta mahdollisuus valmistaa omat kaistat, joita myös Jokeri-1 käyttää hyödyksi (Pitäjänmäki-Leppävaara osuudella)

----------


## Jykke

> Alunperin kirjoittanut ultrix
> 
> 
> Sieltä edelleen vaikka kerran tunnissa kulkeva yhteys pikaradalla vt 3:n maastokäytävässä Hämeenkyröön, Ikaalisiin ja salmen yli kylpylän kautta Parkanoon, jossa vaihtoasema kaukojunan ja maaseuturatikan välillä. 
> 
> 
> Kun näemmä kaikkia älyttömiä ehdotuksia saa esittää...


Ei Ultrixin ehdotus älytön ole, vaikka siltä kuulostaisikin. 

Aikoinaan on jo tehty emäunaus Pohjanmaan radalla siinä, että Hämeenkyrön ja Ikaallisten kaltaiset paikat on ohitettu. Parkanokin meinasi jäädä ilman yhteyksiään, mutta onneksi saivat taisteltua itselleen aseman. Uutta yksiraiteista rataa tuohon Ultrixin ehdotukseen tarvittaisiin noin 65 km. Kyseinen rata on verrattavissa melko hyvin Karlsruhen seudun Murgtalbahniin (n. 60 km) ja Albtalbahnin (n. 20 km) ns. maaseuturatoihin. 

Pelkällä duoratikkaliikenteellä (tai parempi puhua lähiliikenneradasta niin ei tavalliset ihmiset pelästy) kyseinen rata on hiukan kiikun kaakun kannattavan kuuloinen. Jos ohella saataisiin IC2/IR yhteyksiä, tai tavaraliikennettä kyseiselle radalle niin se parantaisi sen hyötysuhdetta huomattavasti. 

Varmasti myös Länsilinjoilla olisi painava sana ratayhteyttä vastaan.




> Eli siis niin, että jos tällä hetkellä bussi X kulkee keskustorilta länteen paikkaan Y, ja sinne ei ole kovin pitkä matka (luokkaa 3-4 km), niin korvataan se bussi ratikalla, vaikkei se kapasiteettitarpeen puolesta olisikaan edullista.


 Ainoat mahdolliset linjat olisivat tällä tarkastelulla 21 & 10 (kesällä 4). Kyseiset reitit vaan sattuvat olemaan jo ratikalle hyvin hankalia johtuen jyrkistä mäistä ja mutkista. Siinä valossa pitää myöntää että kyseiset reitit olisivat helpompia hoitaa rollikoilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:11 ----------




> Tuulilasikuormassa CapaCityyn on onnistuttu ahtamaan 200hlö, mutta toki tämä ei vastaa todellisuutta, sillä matkustajan täytyy pystyä myös liikkumaan. CapaCityn todellinen tuulilasikuormakapasiteetti on 140-180 hlö, riippuu miten mittaa, ei kuitenkaan 100hlö, joka on vähemmän kuin tavallisen tamperelaisen nivelen..


 Jos lasketaan Capacityn kohdalta näin: 53 istuinta ja 15 neliömetriä tilaa seisojille, niin saataisiin neljä henkeä per neliömetrin mukaan noin 113 matkustajaa. 




> Niinpä, onkos Tampereella kokeiltu kaksiniveliäkään?


 Tampereella ei ole kokeiltu kaksinivelisiä koskaan, mutta entisen pikaratikkasuunnitelman yhteydessä muistaakseni Paunu hyvinkin paljon hehkutti kaksinivelisiä ratikoiden korvaajaksi. 




> En ole toki raitiovaunua vastaan, mutta sitä ei välttämättä siellä tarvita, ainekaan monessa paikkaa.


 Eihän ratikka voikaan ikinä syrjäyttää täysin bussiliikennettä, ellei sitten kaupunkia suunnitella ihan alusta asti siten. Mutta Hervannan, Lentävänniemen, Pirkkalan, Lamminrahka-Ojalan, Kaukajärvi-Annalan seuduilla ratikka tulee jo varteenotettavaksi runkokuljetusmuodoksi. Lisäksi ratikkaan ollaan näillä näkymin jättämässä varaus mahdolliseen duoliikenteen hyödyntämiseen tulevaisuudessa. 




> En usko, että 30m on ongelma, kun on pitempiäkin. Riittävästi niveliä vaan


 Kääntyvätkö vielä mutkista ilman erikoisjärjestelyitä? Peruuttaminen on myös aika ikävä ongelma. No... Toisessa olikin ohjaamo molemmissa päissä siitä syystä. Ensimmäinen kuva vaikutti siltä, kuin olisi jossain ihan kunnon liikenteessä. Osaatko sanoa missä päin näin pitkiä busseja on linjalla?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En usko, että 30m on ongelma, kun on pitempiäkin. Riittävästi niveliä vaan


Juu, ja sitten palvelulinjat sekä vähemmän kuormitetut bussilinjat voisi korvata näillä. Tällaisilla taas korvataan koko Suomen juna- ja lentoliikenne. Ei tarvita mitään muuta kuin riittävän vähän järkeä.

----------


## Jykke

> En usko, että 30m on ongelma, kun on pitempiäkin. Riittävästi niveliä vaan


Tyypillisenä yökukkujana sitten etsiskelin tuota _on_ -sanan linkin jättibussia. Kyseessä on Van Hoolin AGG300 Genevestä jossa kyseisen kuvan bussi on kotoisin. Tällä sivulla sitten todetaankin että kyseinen kuva olisi photoshopilla saatu aikaan. Ja kolmen viimeisen nivelosaa tarkemmin tiiraamalla, niin onhan se. Aika komeaa jälkeä!

Tätä _pitempiäkin_ linkin bussista en löytänyt tietoa, mutta varmasti joku ennätysmielessä tehty kyseessä, koska ovijärjestys ei istu tavalliseen matkustajakäyttöön.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tätä _pitempiäkin_ linkin bussista en löytänyt tietoa, mutta varmasti joku ennätysmielessä tehty kyseessä, koska ovijärjestys ei istu tavalliseen matkustajakäyttöön.


Näyttää siltä, että tuo bussi on mainos tai joku vastaava. Kaksi yksinivelistähän siinä taitaa olla perseistään toisissa kiinni. Lieköhän ajokelpoinenkaan? Näitä ihmeellisiä yrityksiä putkahtelee ilmoille joka vuosikymmenellä. On mm. yritetty korvata junaliikennettä busseilla ja valitettavasti aina on muutama, jotka tuollaiset aprillipilat ottaa vakavasti ja menee täysin retkuun.

Jättäisin tällaisetkin aprillipäiväksi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereella ei ole kokeiltu kaksinivelisiä koskaan, mutta entisen pikaratikkasuunnitelman yhteydessä muistaakseni Paunu hyvinkin paljon hehkutti kaksinivelisiä ratikoiden korvaajaksi.


Se oli Länsilinjojen Jorma Penttilä, joka kävi lomamatkalla Brasiliassa ja kuvasi niitä 2-nivelisiä.
Paras tapa torjua kaksiniveliset Tampereella olisi 100 km/h kulkevat pikaratikat. Tuota nopeutta voisi käyttää ainakin Hervannan Valtaväylällä ja Paasikiven-Kekkosentiellä. Edellyttäen, että ratikkaväylät on eristetty kadusta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:07 ----------




> Ratikka maksaa _hankinnaltaan_ parhaimmillaan kertaluokkaa enemmän kuin bussi, mutta tässä tapauksessa ero on pituuteen katsottuna lähemmäs 3-kertainen: 15m telibussi verrattuna 30m ratikkaan (vai?).


Niinhän se näyttää maksavan. Kysymys olikin, että mikä se on mikä siinä maksaa? Käyttökustannuksiin en ota tässä yhteydessä kantaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Näitä ihmeellisiä yrityksiä putkahtelee ilmoille joka vuosikymmenellä. On mm. yritetty korvata junaliikennettä busseilla .


Melkoinen behemotti! Siinä olisi tie-ininöörillä ihmettelemistä miten saadaan motari kestämään tuon paino. motari siksi, että tuo vienee 4 kaistaa leveydellään. Eirtyispisteet lentokentästä katolla. Noiden sivussa olevien pikkupåpyörien merkitys jäi kyllä hämäräksi.

----------


## vompatti

> Jättäisin tällaisetkin aprillipäiväksi.


Aina jotkut himoautoilijat tuollaisia ehdottavat. Osa muista himoautoilijoista ottaa ne sitten niin vakavasti, että suunnitelmat pääsevät lehteenkin.

Popular Mechanics -lehti August 1947 -numerossaan esitteli ruotsalaisten suunnitelmia korvata junaliikenne bussijunin. Yksi kaksiakselinen bussi vetää perässään kolmea kaksiakselista perävaunua. Lehti on luettavissa Google Booksissa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> CapaCityn todellinen tuulilasikuormakapasiteetti on 140-180 hlö, riippuu miten mittaa, ei kuitenkaan 100hlö, joka on vähemmän kuin tavallisen tamperelaisen nivelen..


Poimin numeron aiemmasta keskustelusta tarkistamatta, pahoitteluni.

Poinnttina kuitenkin oli, että jos liikennettä hoidetaan välineillä, joissa on 100 tai 113 tai 140 henkeä, niin lähes varmasti pysähdytään joka pysäkillä, koska joku on aina jäämässä pois. Ja siksi pysäkkien ohitelu ei enää ole relevantti kysymys tämän kokoluokan vehkeillä. Aivan riippumatta siitä onko alla kiskot vai asfaltti.

Tietysti lisäksi hyvin hoidetuilla runkolinjoilla aikataulutus on muutenkin niin täsmällistä ettei pysäkkien ohittelussa ole järkeä.

----------


## late-

> Tuulilasikuormassa CapaCityyn on onnistuttu ahtamaan 200hlö, mutta toki tämä ei vastaa todellisuutta, sillä matkustajan täytyy pystyä myös liikkumaan. CapaCityn todellinen tuulilasikuormakapasiteetti on 140-180 hlö, riippuu miten mittaa, ei kuitenkaan 100hlö, joka on vähemmän kuin tavallisen tamperelaisen nivelen..


Ei välttämättä ole ahdettu 200 henkilöä. Rekisteröity kapasiteetti on laskennallinen. En toisaalta yllättyisi, vaikka Istanbulin vähäistumapaikkaisiin 193 matkustajalle rekisteröityihin Capacityihin  ahdettaisiin ajoittain enemmänkuin kuin 193 matkustajaa.

Tuulilasikuorman määritelmät vaihtelevat ja niitä on täälläkin laskeskeltu, mutta antamasi haarukka on kyllä normaaliin liikenteeseen Suomessa utopiaa. Jos pannaan Capacityyn maksimit 53 istumapaikkaa (vähemmän kuin telissä on!), niin seisomatilaa ei enää ole yhtä paljon kuin vaikkapa Istanbulin versioissa.

Helsingissä lasketaan yleensä mitoittavaa kapasiteettia eli keskikuormaa ruuhkatunnin yli. Se ei vastaa täyttä tuulilasikuormaa, koska ruuhkatunnin sisällä keskiarvo pitää voida ylittää. Näin laskien telibussissa on 73 paikkaa (sanotaan 75) ja 30 % isommassa Capacityssä voisi olla 100 tai ehkä 110 isomman seisomapainotuksen takia. Nivelratikkaan (20 m, bussia kapeampi)) lasketaan näin 91 matkustajaa ja väliosavaunuun (26,5 m) 120.

Tyypillinen tuulilasikuorma kohtuullisesti pakattuna Suomessa telille on noin 100 matkustajaa. Capacityssä voisi tähän nähden olla 30 % lisäpituutta vastaten noin 30 paikkaa lisää. Ei ainakaan kovin montaa enempää. Näin ovat myös ammatikseen ajavat arvioineet.

Ero tavallisen nivelen ja Capacityn välillä ei ole hirveän suuri kapasiteettimielessä. Pituuttahan tulee vain 1,5 metriä eli alle 10 % lisää. Ajovakautta ilmeisesti tulee senkin edestä.




> En usko, että 30m on ongelma


Jos ei olisi ongelma, noin pitkiä busseja varmasti olisi olemassa muuten kuin photoshopattuina tai taideinstallaatioina.




> Arkisin 5.45-8.45 &  14.15-18.15 BRT-brändättyjä niveliä, muihin aikoihin 2-akselisia.


BRT voisi olla ihan hyvä, mutta miksi olisi ostamassa yhdelle linjalle tuplakaluston? Ei kannata meikäläisellä kustannusrakenteella eikä luultavasti millään muullakaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> BRT voisi olla ihan hyvä, mutta miksi olisi ostamassa yhdelle linjalle tuplakaluston? Ei kannata meikäläisellä kustannusrakenteella eikä luultavasti millään muullakaan.


En kommentoinut muiden mahd. BRT-linjojen kalustoa, otin vain esimerkiksi linjan 54.
Se kaipaa niveliä ruuhka-aikaan, kun seisomapaikoista (varsinkin Malmin kohdalla) on pulaa..

----------


## 339-DF

> Se kaipaa niveliä ruuhka-aikaan, kun seisomapaikoista (varsinkin Malmin kohdalla) on pulaa..


Mutta kaipa niillä nivelillä voidaan sitten ajaa samaa linjaa myös ruuhkan ulkopuolella? Muutoinhan joudutaan pitämään kahta kalustoa rinnan, tavallisia autoja keskipäivää ja iltaa varten, sekä niveliä ruuhkaa varten.

Tietysti voisi ajatella, että muiltal injoilta siirretään tavallisia busseja aamuruuhkan jälkeen 54:lle ja palautetaan taas ruuhkan päätteeksi jollekin toiselle linjalle, mutta luulisinpa, että kokonaisuuden kannalta (siirtoajojen kustannukset, siirtojen ja venkslauksen tuoma luotettavuuden kärsiminen) on kuitenkin parasta ajaa niillä ruuhkanivelillä saman tien muuhunkin aikaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sori. Minut voi haukkua tyhmäksi, mutta en tajua. Eikä taida moni muukaan. Ratikan pysäkki on usein omalla kaistallaan, jolloin siitä ei pitäisi koitua haittaa kenellekkään. Ratikalle ei pitäisi muodostua turhaa seisomista valoissa, koska aika käytetään hyödyksi pysäkillä. Jos ratikka nytkähtää liikkeelle, mutta valot estävät etenemisen niin se on ikävä tilanne, mikä myös on bussilla, johon mattimyöhästyneet juoksevat ovea koputtamaan. Jotkut kuskit avaavat oven hyvyyttään, jotkut eivät sillä pysäkiltä lähdettiin jo. Eräs ystäväni (myös tämän foorumin jäsen) näytti minulle kuvaa Freiburgilaiselta ratikkapysäkiltä, jossa isossa kyltissä todetaan tylysti: *Pysähdymme vain kerran*. Eli kyytiin ei enää ole asiaa, jos myöhästyit.


Tämä koskee usein niitä pysäkkejä, joilla kulkee 3 linjaa tai enemmän.  Mainittu Runeberginkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä kulkee pohjoisesta risteykseen saakka 3,4,7 ja 10.  On tärkeää kertoa että Helsinginkadulta vasemmalle Mannerheimintielle muodostuu pääväylä, joille palaa pitkä vihreä.  Näin ollen usein pääsee muodostumaan tilanne jossa 3 on odottaa vuoroaan oikealle,  ja edelleen niiden takana suoraan meneviä esim 4, 7 tai 10. 

 Meillä on nyt iso ja tilava Vauriotram ja tässä juuri se seisoi Korpisen Pekan kaupan kulmalla bussin(esim 39 tai 45) perässä, vaunu pakattiin kerran, on ihan oikein että bussin perässä odottaessaan pääsee vaunuun sisään, mutta vilkkaalla paikalla on tulijoiden jono.  Ja tässäkin tapauksessa ovet avattiin useamman kerran.  Oikeastaan ongelmaa ei ole Helsingissä ratkaistu, linjana näyttää olevan se että jollain konstilla vaunuun pyrkivää odotetaan.  Ei sitä voi tyrmätä, siinähän palvellaan ratikkaan kiirehtiviä.  Tämä hidastaa raitioliikennettä, jatkan tästä Johdinautot- palstalla lisää.  (kuuluu se sinne tai ei, mutta vertailen liikennevälineitä)




> Kaupintie. Missäs päin Hesaa se on? Tampereella on Kaupinkatu, mutta sillä ei ole mitään bussiliikennettä, joten sitä tuskin tarkoitetaan. Ja onko siis Kaupintiellä pysäkkisyvennyksiä vai ei ja mikä on erityinen syy siihen?


Kaupintie on Helsingin Lassilassa ja sinne tehtiin ympyrät ja tämä pysäkkiratkaisu kadun turvallisuuden parantámiseksi ja toisaalta että Kaupintietä kehälle oikaisevat menisivät vihdintien kautta.  Mielestäni järjestelyt vastaavat tarkoitustaan.  Kaupintiellä on bussipysäkki siten, että se PYSÄHTYY AJOLINJALLE, keskellä on kivikoroke,  siitä ei mennä ohi pienellä eikä isolla autolla.




> Kaksi ratkaisua. Joko se ohitusraide tehdään vaikka verta itkien. Tai mikä järkevämpää... Katsotaan voitaisiinko siltä kohtaa Rv-liikennetä tahdistaa paremmin, jotta toisen ratikan perässä jonottelu vähenisi.


Automiehet eivät anna rakentaa ohituskaistaa Mannerheimintielllä oikealle kääntyville vaunuille, koska suoraan ajaville jäisi vain yksi kaista.  Mutta ongelmaan etsitään ratkaisua: vaunu 3 Nordenskiöldinkatua  alas suoraan Topeliuksenkadulle.  tällöin Manskulle jää kolme linjaa, joista ainoastaan 7 tarvitsee kääntyä oikealle.  Ylioppilastalon kohdallahan on ryhmittymisraide vasemmalle.  Tämä Topeliuksenkadun raide on sarjassa "lähitulevaisuudessa toteutettavat".  Ja niitä projekteja on nyt Helsingissä enemmän ja vähemmän.




> Itse en periaatteessa vastusta kuljettajarahastuksen poistoa busseista, mutten näe sitä tarpeellisena. Bussien käyttäjämäärä on muilla kuin runkolinjoilla sopivankokoinen siihen, että kaikki sisääntulijat kulkevat etuovesta. Ratikoissa kaikista ovista kulkeminen on perusteltua ja pummilla matkustamista voidaan ehkäistä tehokkailla tarkastuksilla (ja tarkastusmaksujen summa mieluusti niin suolaiseksi että toista kertaa ei pummilla mennä), kun taas busseissa, joilla tulee olemaan sekä pääkaupunkiseudulla, että Tampereen seudulla raideliikennettä suurempi osuus joukkoliikennetarjonnasta. Tällöin pummilla matkustamisen estää tehokkaasti kuljettajan valvova katse.


Kyllä tämä kuljettarahastuksen poisto osaltaan nopeuttaa, mutta saa nähdä pidetäänkö annetusta lupauksesta kiinni.  Olisiko se ollut 2013-2014 vaihteessa.

Martti

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereen pikaratikkakeskustelijoiden keskuudessa on vähän sellaista henkeä, että se pikaraitovaunu on SAATAVA.


Ratikalle on olemassa myös perusteita, jotka tukevat rv-liikenteen aloittamista täällä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tämä koskee usein niitä pysäkkejä, joilla kulkee 3 linjaa tai enemmän.  Mainittu Runeberginkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä kulkee pohjoisesta risteykseen saakka 3,4,7 ja 10.  On tärkeää kertoa että Helsinginkadulta vasemmalle Mannerheimintielle muodostuu pääväylä, joille palaa pitkä vihreä.  Näin ollen usein pääsee muodostumaan tilanne jossa 3 on odottaa vuoroaan oikealle,  ja edelleen niiden takana suoraan meneviä esim 4, 7 tai 10.


Olet nyt muutamaan kertaan ottanut tämän risteyksen esille. En (enää) matkusta siitä usein ohi, enkä koskaan ole siitä säännöllisesti raitiovaunulla kulkenut, mutta ei tuo kääntyvän kolmosen odottelu minusta koskaan ole mitenkään valtavalta ongelmalta vaikuttanut. Trollikka ilmeisesti hanskaisi tämän jotenkin paremmin? Ja miten tämä liittyy Tampereen pikaratikoihin?




> Meillä on nyt iso ja tilava Vauriotram ja tässä juuri se seisoi Korpisen Pekan kaupan kulmalla bussin(esim 39 tai 45) perässä, vaunu pakattiin kerran, on ihan oikein että bussin perässä odottaessaan pääsee vaunuun sisään, mutta vilkkaalla paikalla on tulijoiden jono.  Ja tässäkin tapauksessa ovet avattiin useamman kerran.  Oikeastaan ongelmaa ei ole Helsingissä ratkaistu, linjana näyttää olevan se että jollain konstilla vaunuun pyrkivää odotetaan.  Ei sitä voi tyrmätä, siinähän palvellaan ratikkaan kiirehtiviä.  Tämä hidastaa raitioliikennettä, jatkan tästä Johdinautot- palstalla lisää.  (kuuluu se sinne tai ei, mutta vertailen liikennevälineitä)


Tämä pysäkillä poikkeaminen (tai poikkeamatta jättäminen) ja ovien uudelleen avaaminen (tai avaamatta jättäminen) ei liity mitenkään siihen, mikä kulkuneuvon pyörän pintamateriaali on. Onhan Helsingissäkin muutama raitiovaunupysäkki, joiden kohdalla kiskot tekevät mutkan pysäkkikoroketta kohti. Meille, jotka emme ole paljasjalkaisia helsinkiläisiä, voisit (tai joku muu voisi) ehkä kertoa, missä tämä Korpisen Pekan kaupan kulma on.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingin liikennevälineiden vertailu kysymykseen vastaan Johdinautot- palstalla nyt.

Martti

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereen pikaratikkakeskustelijoiden keskuudessa on vähän sellaista henkeä, että se pikaraitovaunu on SAATAVA.  Silloinhan  se menee helposti läpi, kun riittävä määrä ottaa tämän yksinkertaisen mantran käyttöönsä.


Ensiksi unohdetaan se "pika" liikennevälineen nimestä. Puhutaan mieluummin vain modernista raitiotiestä. "Pikaraitiotie" on Tampereella historiallisesti liian latautunut termi, jotta sitä käyttäen voisi enää käydä asiallista keskustelua.

Sitten asiaan: Tampereen kaupunki kasvaa kovaa vauhtia. Joukkoliikenteellä on paljon käyttäjiä lukumääräisesti (ei siis vähän kuten jotkut kuvittelevat), mutta kulkumuoto-osuus on kuitenkin laskenut melkein viime vuosiin asti (jolloin bussiliikenteeseen panostettiin vaihteeksi lisää ja saatiin positiivisia tuloksia). Lopputuloksena autoja on liikkeellä valtaisa määrä. Jos jämähdettäisiin nykytilanteeseen sekä infran että populaation osalta, asiat sujuisivat jotenkuten. Mutta kun ei jämähdetä. Populaatio kasvaa. Tämän aiheuttama lisäliikennöintitarve kannattaa kanavoida mahdollisuuksien mukaan joukkoliikenteeseen, koska se on olennaisesti edullisempaa kuin rakentaa jatkuvasti lisää kallista katuinfraa kasvavalle autoliikenteelle.

No, miten saadaan kasvatettua joukkoliikennettä? Toisaalta pitää kasvattaa kapasiteettia, mieluiten kustannustehokkaasti, ja toisaalta houkuttavuutta, jotta saadaan niitä matkustajia suhteessa enemmän kuin nykyisin. Siis pitää vaikuttaa sekä tarjontaan että kysyntään.

Jos pelkästään lisätään bussiliikenteen tarjontaa, kulut kasvavat suoraan suhteessa tarjottuun kapasiteettiin. Ja kun subventiota tarvitaan, niin subventiotarvekin kasvaisi. Ei hyvä. Samaan aikaan ei pystytä vaikuttamaan kysyntään, kun bussiliikenne kasvatettuna ei ole sen houkuttavampaa kuin bussiliikenne kasvattamattomana (siis jos puhumme runkolinjoista joilla on jo nyt kunnollinen vuorotarjonta -- vuorovälin parantaminen muualla kuin runkolinjoilla taas ei johda optimaaliseen tulokseen kokonaisuuden kannalta vaikka parantaisikin joidenkin kokemaa palvelutasoa, rahaa menisi mutta siitä saataisiin laiha hyöty).

Raitiotie puolestaan lisää paikkatarjontaa, kuormitetuilla runkolinjoilla vieläpä kustannustehokkaammin kuin bussivuorojen lisääminen (pätee sekä liikennöinnin suoriin kustannuksiin että infran kunnossapitoon), ja vastaavasti vaikuttaa raidekertoimen kautta positiivisesti kysyntään. On nimittäin yleisesti tiedossa, että raideliikenne samalla reitillä kuin bussi houkuttaa olennaisesti enemmän matkustajia. Yhdellä iskulla saadaan kustannustehokkaasti skaalautuva liikennejärjestelmä, joka tuottaa parempilaatuista palvelua. Ja säästyneet subventiorahat voidaan haluttaessa käyttää bussiliikenteen parantamiseen siellä, missä bussit ovat järkevä liikenneväline.

Iso bussi ei ole yhtä kustannustehokas kuin ratikka. Isokaan bussi / trollikka ei tarjoa samaa kapasiteettia kuin ratikka. Eikä minkäänlainen bussi houkuta matkustajia samoin kuin ratikka. Yhtälö vaan ei toimi oli siinä sitten mukana minkälainen ihmevekotin-bussi hyvänsä. Trollikka on bussi, eikä sillä ole mitään muita ratikan ominaisuuksia kuin sähkökäyttöisyys, mikä on tietystä näkökulmasta kieltämättä etu verrattuna dieselbusseihin.

Tämä on parhaan ymmärrykseni mukaan kohtuullisen rationaalinen päättelyketju. Kun siihen lisätään luvut mukaan, ne näyttävät järkeviltä ja puoltavat raitiotietä suhteessa busseihin ja trollikoihin. Kyse ei ole uskovaisuudesta. Toki näitä asioita saa kyseenalaistaa, ja luvuista voidaan keskustella. Nyt vaan on niin, että yksikään raitiotien vastustaja ei ole edes yrittänyt esittää vastaavantasoista päättelyketjua tai siihen liittyviä lukuja. Puhumattakaan että olisi onnistunut niillä vakuuttamaan olevansa oikeassa.

Mitä jos palataan tähän asiaan sitten, kun trollikoiden puolesta on yhtä looginen tarina, ja luvutkin puoltavat sitä? Voihan sitä haukkua että tässä ratikkatarinassa on jotain vikaa, mutta mitä hyötyä? Mieluummin kannattaisi esittää vakuuttava kilpaileva tarina. Muuten tämä on pelkkää leuan louskutusta, josta ainoa lopputulema ovat kuluneet leukanivelet.

----------


## 339-DF

Kun Tampereen ratikkahanke alkaa olla jo suht lähellä hankesuunnitelmavaihetta, niin minua kiinnostaisi tietää, onko raideleveydestä ollut puhetta ja onko siitä jotain kaavailuja. Senkin uhalla, että 10 kirjoittajaa vastaa, että raideleveys on epäoleellinen asia  :Wink: 

Vaihtoehtoja on käytännössä kolme, 1524, 1435 ja 1000 mm.

Rautatieverkkoa hyödyntävän pikaratikan raideleveys olisi tietysti yksiselitteisesti 1524, mutta nythän tarkoitus on luoda sellainen ratikkajärjestelmä, joka ei hyödynnä rautateitä. Onko kuitenkin olemassa keskustelun tai virkamiesvalmistelun tasolla ajatuksia rataverkon mahdollisesta hyödyntämisestä tulevaisuudessa, ja ovatko tällaiset ajatukset realistisella pohjalla? Jos kyllä, niin silloinhan tuo raideleveyden valinta on harvinaisen helppo asia.

Jos rautatieverkolle menoa ei suunnitella, niin näkisin että 1524 ei ole perusteltu, sillä länsimaisen palvelutason ja laatutason täyttävää kalustoa on olemassa vain vähän jos lainkaan. Valmistaako muuten Skoda 1524-ratikoita? Jos valmistaa, niin se taitaa olla sitten suurin piirtein ainoa vaihtoehto. Tietysti valmistaja kuin valmistaja tekee 1524-ratikan, jos tilaus on riittävän suuri, mutta kun alkuvaiheessa toteutunee vain Hervannan ja keskustan välinen ratikkalinja, niin tokkopa päästään edes 20 vaunuun.

Raideleveydellä 1435 taitaa olla suurimmat valmiiden konseptivaunujen markkinat. Valmis konseptivaunu varmasti sopii Tampereelle, sillä rata suunnitellaan tietysti alusta lähtien siten, että standardivaunu pärjää sillä hyvin. 1435-rata olisi kuitenkin Suomessa kummajainen, ainoa lajiaan. Mutta olisiko siitä varsinaista käytännön haittaa?

Kuitenkin myös raideleveydellä 1000 valikoimaa löytyy riittävästi. Ainoa tekninen rajoitus on käytännössä se, että matalalattiavaunun käytävästä ei voi tehdä yhtä leveää kuin 1435-vaunussa voi. Tämä on minusta houkutteleva vaihtoehto silloin, jos Transtech voittaa HKL:n tarjouskilpailun. Jos ja kun Transtechin vaunusta syntyy Suomen oloihin toimiva ratikka, niin silloin Tampereelle on helppo valita koeteltu vaunu. (Toisaalta esim. Tukholman uuden kaupunkiraitiotien vaunut, jos niistä tulee toimivia, sopinevat yhtä lailla Tampereen oloihin ja ne ovat tietysti 1435-vaunuja.)

Jotain hyötyä voi olla potentiaalisesta yhteistyöstä Helsingin kanssa, ja tässä minulla on mielessä yksi ihan konkreettinen hyöty. Uskoisin nimittäin optimistina, että ratikka tulee Treella(kin) houkuttelemaan huomattavasti enemmän matkustajia kuin mitä on ajateltu parhaissakaan ennusteissa. Se voi tarkoittaa sitä, että vuoroväliä on tihennettävä suunnitellusta, ja siihen ei ole saatavissa kalustoa niin nopeasti kuin on tarvis. Samanaikaisesti Helsinki mitä todennäköisimmin poistaa liikennekelpoista kalustoa, joka voitaisiin myydä Treelle lisäkalustoksi käytettäväksi niiden parin vuoden aikana, jonka Treen uuden lisäkaluston toimittaminen kestää.

Onko Tampereen KRR-osastolla ollut tästä keskustelua, ja jos on, oletteko päässeet johonkin lopputulokseen? Entä onko virkamiesvalmistelussa käyty tätä asiaa läpi tässä vaiheessa?

----------


## Jykke

> Kun Tampereen ratikkahanke alkaa olla jo suht lähellä hankesuunnitelmavaihetta, niin minua kiinnostaisi tietää, onko raideleveydestä ollut puhetta ja onko siitä jotain kaavailuja.


 Mitään virallista ei ole linjattu raideleveydestä, mutta TASE:eesta poimitussa lauseessa todetaan, että katuratikka olisi teknisesti sama kuin entinen pikaratikka. Eli näillä näkymin raideleveys tulisi olemaan 1524 mm. Jo on jotain muuta... Niin meikäläinen nostaa äläkän.  :Wink: 




> Rautatieverkkoa hyödyntävän pikaratikan raideleveys olisi tietysti yksiselitteisesti 1524, mutta nythän tarkoitus on luoda sellainen ratikkajärjestelmä, joka ei hyödynnä rautateitä.


 No Pispalan linjaus on yksi iso kysymysmerkki. Vaihtoehtoja on kolme: Pispalan valtaväylää, rautatien  maastokäytävää (hyvin todennäköisesti yhteiset kiskot lähijunien kanssa), tai rantaväylän vartta. 




> Onko kuitenkin olemassa keskustelun tai virkamiesvalmistelun tasolla ajatuksia rataverkon mahdollisesta hyödyntämisestä tulevaisuudessa, ja ovatko tällaiset ajatukset realistisella pohjalla?


Ei ole ainakaan silmiin osunut. Mutta omasta mielestäni nyt kun Tampereella on mahdollisuus aloittaa ratikka aivan puhtaalta pöydältä, niin silloin kannattaa jo tulevaisuus ajatella valmiiksi. Duoratikoiden option poistaminen voisi olla virhe jota myöhemmin A.) Kadutaan ja B.) Korjataan (jos korjataan) kalliilla hinnalla. 

Vaikka Tampereella on lähijunien kannalta aika täydellisen muotoinen verkko, niin niillä ei saada koko keskustaa katettua ilman vaihtoja, tai pitkiä kävelymatkoja. Duoratikka poistaa tarpeen kahdelta erilaiselta raidekulkumuodolta. VR ei ole osoittanut kiinnostusta lähijunaliikenteeseen Tampereella. Itse myös katson Karlsruhen kasvaneita matkustajalukuja kun lähijunat muutettiin duoratikoiksi. 

Itse lisäisin Tampereen ratikoille vielä raideleveyden ja pyöräprofiilien lisäksi saman sähköistyksen kuin rautateillä, jolloin kaksivirtavaunujen hankkimista ei tulevaisuudessa tarvittaisi. Tämä vaan ilmeisesti ei onnistu kaupungissa turvamääräysten vuoksi. Vai onnistuuko? Tästä olisi mielenkiintoista keskustella. 




> Jos rautatieverkolle menoa ei suunnitella, niin näkisin että 1524 ei ole perusteltu, sillä länsimaisen palvelutason ja laatutason täyttävää kalustoa on olemassa vain vähän jos lainkaan.


 Kyllähän sitä saa kun tilaa. 




> Valmistaako muuten Skoda 1524-ratikoita?


  Eikös Skodalta pitäisi tulla Riikaan uusia ratikoita?




> Jos valmistaa, niin se taitaa olla sitten suurin piirtein ainoa vaihtoehto. Tietysti valmistaja kuin valmistaja tekee 1524-ratikan, jos tilaus on riittävän suuri, mutta kun alkuvaiheessa toteutunee vain Hervannan ja keskustan välinen ratikkalinja, niin tokkopa päästään edes 20 vaunuun.


 Mitenkäs se raideleveys nyt muka niin paljon vaikutaisi. Kuinkas  monta Flirttiä tulee tänne? Lisäoptio on myös hyvä tehoste leveämmän raidevälin tekemiseen.  




> 1435-rata olisi kuitenkin Suomessa kummajainen, ainoa lajiaan. Mutta olisiko siitä varsinaista käytännön haittaa?


 Poistaa duoratikoiden option tulevaisuudessa, eli mielestäni mittava virheliike. 




> Jotain hyötyä voi olla potentiaalisesta yhteistyöstä Helsingin kanssa, ja tässä minulla on mielessä yksi ihan konkreettinen hyöty.


 Ehkä enemmän kuin Helsingin niin Tampereen kannattaisi harkita yhteistyötä Turun tulevien ratikoiden kanssa. Tällöin olisi jo kaksinkertainen tarve saada 1524 mm raideleveydellä ratikoita. Yhteistilaus kenties? Ja ehkä tulevaisuudessa ratikka Tampereen Keskustorilta Turun Kauppatorille rautateitä pitkin?  :Wink: 




> Uskoisin nimittäin optimistina, että ratikka tulee Treella(kin) houkuttelemaan huomattavasti enemmän matkustajia kuin mitä on ajateltu parhaissakaan ennusteissa. Se voi tarkoittaa sitä, että vuoroväliä on tihennettävä suunnitellusta, ja siihen ei ole saatavissa kalustoa niin nopeasti kuin on tarvis. Samanaikaisesti Helsinki mitä todennäköisimmin poistaa liikennekelpoista kalustoa, joka voitaisiin myydä Treelle lisäkalustoksi käytettäväksi niiden parin vuoden aikana, jonka Treen uuden lisäkaluston toimittaminen kestää.


 Vaikka ajatus siitä että Tamperelaiset Nr ykköset ja kakkoset tulisivat tekemään ehtoopuolensa leipätyön kotikulmilleen on _hyvin_ hektinen, niin silti kallistun vahvasti leveämpään raiteeseen. Tampereen ratikalle sopiva vuoroväli on noin kymmenen minuuttia per linja ja jos kapasiteettista alkaa olemaan pulaa niin silloin sitä voidaan järkevästi lisätä kaksinajolla, sen sijaan että lisätään vuoroja, jolloin tarjonta alkaa jo ylittyä, kustannukset nousta ja raiteet kuormittua.  




> Onko Tampereen KRR-osastolla ollut tästä keskustelua, ja jos on, oletteko päässeet johonkin lopputulokseen?


On toki. Ydinryhmä vaikuttaisi olevan rautateiden leveyden kannalla. Tähän käsitykseen itse olen jäänyt keskusteluiden osalta, jotka ovat koskeneet raideleveyttä.

Lopuksi päivän uutisantia: 

Tamperelainen

Tori

----------


## 339-DF

> Raideliikenteen kehittämistä on pyöritelty jo kymmenkunta vuotta. Työn alle on tulossa yleissuunnitelman laatiminen, joka valmistuu aikaisintaan vuonna 2011. Siinä selvitetään tarkemmin raideliikenteestä koituvia kustannuksia ja mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa liikenne kaupungin keskustassa.


Eli siis yleissuunnitelma on jo työn alla. Jos ja kun se on valtuustossa 2011, niin siitähän seuraava askel onkin hankesuunnitelman laatiminen. Ja päätös tästä siis voidaan saada 2011. Kuulostaa erinomaiselta!




> Tällä hetkellä lähtökohtana on maanpäällinen raideliikenne keskustassa ja rakentamiskustannukset arvioidaan karkeasti ottaen kahdeksaksi miljoonaksi euroksi kilometriä kohti.


Tuntuu melko kalliilta. Mikähän tuossa maksaa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:22 ----------




> Ei ole ainakaan silmiin osunut. Mutta omasta mielestäni nyt kun Tampereella on mahdollisuus aloittaa ratikka aivan puhtaalta pöydältä, niin silloin kannattaa jo tulevaisuus ajatella valmiiksi. Duoratikoiden option poistaminen voisi olla virhe jota myöhemmin A.) Kadutaan ja B.) Korjataan (jos korjataan) kalliilla hinnalla.


Tämä on totta. Mietin vaan, onko duo edes tulevaisuudessa realistista. Mutta ilmeisesti on.




> Itse lisäisin Tampereen ratikoille vielä raideleveyden ja pyöräprofiilien lisäksi saman sähköistyksen kuin rautateillä, jolloin kaksivirtavaunujen hankkimista ei tulevaisuudessa tarvittaisi. Tämä vaan ilmeisesti ei onnistu kaupungissa turvamääräysten vuoksi. Vai onnistuuko? Tästä olisi mielenkiintoista keskustella.


Pyörien osalta ei varmaan ole niin suurta ongelmaa (tulee vaan aika leveät kiskourat), mutta 25kV sähkö ei taida onnistua katutilassa.




> Kyllähän sitä saa kun tilaa. Eikös Skodalta pitäisi tulla Riikaan uusia ratikoita?


Saahan tilaamalla mitä vaan, mutta kun on pieni erä, niin se tulee kalliiksi. Mutta Riikaa en muistanutkaan, olen kyllä siitä joskus lukenut. Sehän ratkaisee tuon. Ilmasto siellä on astetta leudompi, mutta melkein väittäisin, että mikä Riiassa toimii toimii kyllä Suomessakin. Eli toivotaan, että heidän kauppansa onnistuu. Ainakin se tulee juuri oikeaan aikaan.




> Ehkä enemmän kuin Helsingin niin Tampereen kannattaisi harkita yhteistyötä Turun tulevien ratikoiden kanssa. Tällöin olisi jo kaksinkertainen tarve saada 1524 mm raideleveydellä ratikoita. Yhteistilaus kenties?


Teoriassa kyllä, mutta käytännössä tällä vauhdilla Treella kulkee ratikka siinä vaiheessa kun turkulaiset vasta selvittävät, mitä runkobusseille pitäisi tehdä  :Sad:  Kyllähän Turussakin ollaan edetty ja ihan positiivisesti, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että tahti on verkkaisempi ja vastaanpanijoita enemmän. Valitettavasti.

----------


## Jykke

> Eli siis yleissuunnitelma on jo työn alla.


 Ei ihan vielä mutta kohta. 




> Tuntuu melko kalliilta. Mikähän tuossa maksaa?


Luultavasti muutama isompi silta ja varmaan mahdolliset kunnallistekniikan siirrot katujen alta nostavat hintaa. Kilometrihinta on kyllä yllättävän kova, kun katsotaan Hesan ysiä, joka saatiin noin 5 miljoonan kilometrihintaan ja vielä keskustaan.




> Tämä on totta. Mietin vaan, onko duo edes tulevaisuudessa realistista. Mutta ilmeisesti on.


Sanoisin että on. Jopa silloinkin jos lähijunat eivät alkuvaiheessa tule katuverkkoon. Silloinkin voitaisiin yhä ajaa lähijunat ratikkakalustolla. Hesan lähijunista ei löydy sopivia matkakortinlukijoita ja linjakartatkin on hiukan väärät.  :Rolling Eyes:  VR tällöin varmasti suostuisi ajamaan lähijuna(ratikoita) kun sen ei tarvitsisi omaa kalustoaan siihen taikoa. 




> Pyörien osalta ei varmaan ole niin suurta ongelmaa (tulee vaan aika leveät kiskourat), mutta 25kV sähkö ei taida onnistua katutilassa.


 Siltä pahoin näyttää. Tietääkö kukaan tarkkoja turvaetäisyyksiä, tai muita määräyksiä?




> Kyllähän Turussakin ollaan edetty ja ihan positiivisesti, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että tahti on verkkaisempi ja vastaanpanijoita enemmän. Valitettavasti.


Täytyy toivoa että Turkulaiset tarttuisivat haasteeseen ja kilpailisvat siitä kumpi kaupunki saa ratikan ensiksi. Tampere voittaessaan voisi lähettää Särkänniemessä majailevan Turkulaisen perävaunun takaisin tällöin, kirjeen kera. "Kiitos. Meillä on nyt omasta takaa."

Mutta vitsit sikseen. On todella sääli, että Turussa ei oikein asiat etene yhtä hyvin kuin Tampereella. Pääasia että edes seilläkin on myönnetty ratikan tarve ja tulevaisuuden käytännössä varma uudelleentuleminen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei ihan vielä mutta kohta.


Siihen pitäisi laittaa sellainen ehto kilpailutukseen, että valittavalla konsultilla tulee olla referenssiä uuden raitiotiejärjestelmän suunnittelusta _ja_ käytännön toteutuksesta. Sillä tavalla varmistettaisiin, että saataisiin voittajaksi saksalainen tai ranskalainen firma, joka on oikeasti saanut projekteja toteutusvaiheeseen asti. Ettei hinnat ja ratkaisut ole täysin tuulesta temmattuja.




> Luultavasti muutama isompi silta ja varmaan mahdolliset kunnallistekniikan siirrot katujen alta nostavat hintaa. Kilometrihinta on kyllä yllättävän kova, kun katsotaan Hesan ysiä, joka saatiin noin 5 miljoonan kilometrihintaan ja vielä keskustaan.


Myös Kampin rata maksoi johto- ja putkisiirtoineen ja louhintoineen n. 5 Me/km ja ihan ydinkeskustassa. Tietysti Treella itse radanrakennustekniikka on eri, ja rata eristetään autoista paremmin, mutta ei se kaiketi kuitenkaan välttämättä hintaan vaikuta, ainakaan noin paljon.

Mutta sillat ovat kyllä kalliita, joten jos niitä tulee paljon, niin se selittää tuota kyllä.




> Täytyy toivoa että Turkulaiset tarttuisivat haasteeseen ja kilpailisvat siitä kumpi kaupunki saa ratikan ensiksi. Tampere voittaessaan voisi lähettää Särkänniemessä majailevan Turkulaisen perävaunun takaisin tällöin, kirjeen kera. "Kiitos. Meillä on nyt omasta takaa."


Se perävaunu on vanha helsinkiläinen. Ei muuta kuin maalaus sinivalkoiseksi ja siinä on Treen eka museoratikka, sinne vaan keikkumaan Transtechin matalalattiavaunun perään avajaiskulkueeseen 2016  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siltä pahoin näyttää. Tietääkö kukaan tarkkoja turvaetäisyyksiä, tai muita määräyksiä?


Muistaakseni turvaetäisyys on 3 m, työskentelyetäisyys 2 m (paitsi sähkömiehillä luonnollisesti pienempi). Eli ei missään nimessä ole kaupungilla mahdollinen.




> Tampere voittaessaan voisi lähettää Särkänniemessä majailevan Turkulaisen perävaunun takaisin tällöin, kirjeen kera. "Kiitos. Meillä on nyt omasta takaa.".


Meinaatko Ruuhkaratikkaa? Se on Helsingistä. Mutta kyllä sen voi sinnekin palauttaa maalattuna ja kunnostettuna.  :Very Happy: 

Ei vaan! Pidän taideteoksesta, ja etenkin nyt, kun se on puhdistettu ja laitettu asianmukaisen suojan sisään. Ymmärsinkö oikein, että interiööriinkin on ollut nyt mahdollisuus tutustua?

----------


## janihyvarinen

Jykke toi tamperelaiset realiteetit esille hyvin. 1524 mm on nähdäkseni ainoa rationaalinen vaihtoehto. Tästä raideleveydestä on keskusteltu varsin vilkkaasti KRR Tampere -jakelulistalla ja saamiemme asiantuntijakommenttien valossa uskoisin, että kaluston saatavuus ei nouse ongelmaksi, vaikka tietysti vähän uutta suunnittelua se todennäköisesti vaatii valmistajalta. Turun kanssa odotamme tosiaan synergiaa, jos mahdollista. Lopputulos olisi sitten uusi suomalainen standardi perusratikka (1524 mm raideleveys, molempiin suuntiin ajettava jne.), joka sopisi kaikkialle muualle paitsi Helsingin tuhatmilliselle perinneratikkaverkolle.

Toisaalta onhan Pietarissakin kai samalla leveydellä toimiva ratikka (vai miten se nyt oli?), joten ainakin teoriassa idästäkin saattaa löytyä sopivaa kalustoa. Luulisi että pikkuhiljaa sielläkin aletaan osata tehdä länsimaisen tasoista laatua?

Tärkein kriteeri raideleveyden valinnalla on tosiaan se, että mahdollistetaan tulevaisuudessa duo-liikennöinti. Alkuvaiheessa se ei ole mitenkään tarpeen, joten kaluston ei tarvitse olla duo-kelpoista: perusratikka riittää. Mutta muutaman vuosikymmenen sisään duo-liikennöinti on ihan realistinen skenaario, ja jos me onnettomat menemme nyt tekemään lyhytnäköisen päätöksen jostain muusta raideleveydestä kuin 1524 mm, niin sitten duo-liikennöinnin aloittaminen vaatii radan rakentamisen uusiksi, mikä lienee käytännössä epärealistista. Eli kannattaa nyt maksaa aavistus lisähintaa siitä, että joskus tulevaisuudessa duo onnistuu, jos niin halutaan.

Synergiat Helsingin ratikoiden kanssa kuulostavat tietysti yhtäkkiä ihan kivoilta, mutta ei sillä hinnalla että suljetaan duo-mahdollisuus pois. Helsingin nykyinen ratikkaverkko ei muutenkaan vastaa ihan sitä tavoitetilaa joka Tampereella on: tiukat kaarteet jne. Jokeri ehkä vastaisi samaa tavoitetilaa, mutta yhteensopivuus Jokerin kanssa on paljon vähemmän tärkeää kuin tulevaisuuden duo-optio.

Tosin täytyy muistaa, että aika paljon yllä mainitussa on oletuksia. Oletukseni on, että viralliset skenaariot pohjautuvat 1524 mm raideleveyteen, kuten Jykkekin mainitsi. Ei ole ainakaan syytä olettaa että näin ei olisi. Mutta oikeasti monet asiat ovat vielä auki. KRR:hän ei tietysti näistä asioista päätä, mutta ainakin voimme yrittää lobata sen puolesta, että viisaita päätöksiä tehdään. Minulla on sellainen näppituntuma, että nyt meitä kuunnellaan. Jawahl on tehnyt hyvää työtä rakentaessaan menestyksekkäästi yhteyksiä eri suuntiin.

Niin muuten: jos Tampereen ratikka-asiat kiinnostavat, kannattaa liittyä Facebookissa tuohon Ratikka Tampereelle -ryhmään ja osoittaa kannatuksensa sillä tavalla. Asiantuntevat kommentit ovat myös tervetulleita tuon sivun keskusteluihin.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Jykke

> Siihen pitäisi laittaa sellainen ehto kilpailutukseen, että valittavalla konsultilla tulee olla referenssiä uuden raitiotiejärjestelmän suunnittelusta _ja_ käytännön toteutuksesta.


 Itse luottaisin Karlsruheen, mitä raide-jokerin suunnittelun periaatteita katsoo. 




> Mutta sillat ovat kyllä kalliita, joten jos niitä tulee paljon, niin se selittää tuota kyllä.


Hervannan valtaväylä on ehkä yksi kalleimpia osuuksia. Kyseessä olisi Tampereen itäväylä, jonka keskellä tai sivussa olisi ratikan ns. eristetty metrorata. Samalta väylältä löytyy myös 9-tien liittymä ja Hervannan kanjoni. 




> Se perävaunu on vanha helsinkiläinen.


Täh? Onko Särkän "ruuhkaratikka" ollut siis alunperin Hesalainen, mutta ollut myös Turussa? Onko kyseessä perävaunu numero 140 joka lahjoitettiin Tampereelle? (Piti oikein Turun ratikoiden historiikista tarkistaa...)  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:15 ----------




> Muistaakseni turvaetäisyys on 3 m, työskentelyetäisyys 2 m (paitsi sähkömiehillä luonnollisesti pienempi). Eli ei missään nimessä ole kaupungilla mahdollinen.


Mutta jos ajolangat ovat viiden metrin korkeudessa katujen yllä niin niidenhän pitäisi olla turvallisen etäisyyden päässä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta jos ajolangat ovat viiden metrin korkeudessa katujen yllä niin niidenhän pitäisi olla turvallisen etäsyyden päässä?


Paitsi yli kaksi metriä pitkältä henkilöltä. Lisäksi ajoneuvojen ja erilaisten koneiden kanssa etäisyydet lyhenee. Tulee muutenkin poikkeustilanteita, joissa riski kasvaa liian suureksi. Tuollaiselle lupaa ei kuitenkaan heruisi, vaikka kuinka korkealle yrittäisi lankaa saada.

Kannatti googlata. Finlexistä näköjään löytyi dokumentti RHK:n sähköratamääräyksistä. Sieltä voi katsoa vähän tulkintaa.

----------


## teme

8M/km on Raide-Jokerin arvioitu kilometrikustannus, samaa on käytetty alustavasti myös Östersundomissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Täh? Onko Särkän "ruuhkaratikka" ollut siis alunperin Hesalainen, mutta ollut myös Turussa? Onko kyseessä perävaunu numero 140 joka lahjoitettiin Tampereelle? (Piti oikein Turun ratikoiden historiikista tarkistaa...)


Ko. esineestä on faktaa täällä.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta Riikaa en muistanutkaan, olen kyllä siitä joskus lukenut. Sehän ratkaisee tuon. Ilmasto siellä on astetta leudompi, mutta melkein väittäisin, että mikä Riiassa toimii toimii kyllä Suomessakin. Eli toivotaan, että heidän kauppansa onnistuu. Ainakin se tulee juuri oikeaan aikaan.


Wikipedian mukaan Riian ensimmäisten uusien ratikoiden pitäisi alkaa liikennöidä hetikohta tänä keväänä. En tiedä, miten ajan tasalla tuo tieto on.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C4%ABgas_Satiksme#Trams

Skodan Prahan ja Riian mallien strategiset mitat on sivulla

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0koda_15_T

Turussa suunnitellulla reitillä on jyrkkä Aninkaistenmäki, mikä saattaa rajoittaa vaunuvalintoja enemmän kuin Tampereen radat.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Onko Särkän "ruuhkaratikka" ollut siis alunperin Hesalainen, mutta ollut myös Turussa? Onko kyseessä perävaunu numero 140 joka lahjoitettiin Tampereelle? (Piti oikein Turun ratikoiden historiikista tarkistaa...)?


Kyseessä on kaksi eri raitiovaunua. Rattivaunu linkitti jo Ruuhkaratikan oikean historian. TuKL - perävaunu 140 (ex. moottorivaunu 3) lahjoitettiin Tampereelle 1964 lohdutuspalkintona Tampereen hävittyä kaupunkien välisen kävelykilpailun. Se oli Hämeenpuistossa luistinkoppina tai leikkimökkinä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:52 ----------




> Kyllähän Turussakin ollaan edetty ja ihan positiivisesti, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että tahti on verkkaisempi ja vastaanpanijoita enemmän.


Asetelma on vähän niin päin, että 
Tampereella:
- Ei ole virallista päätöstä raitiotien toteuttamisesta 
- On paljon vastustajia julkisuudessa
- Virkamiestasolla asiaa viedään tarmokkaasti eteenpäin
Turussa:
- On 14.12.2009 tehty virallinen mutta pitkin ehdoin oleva päätös raitiotien toteuttamisesta
- Ei ole juurikaan vastustajia julkisesti 
- Asian valmistelu ei etene yhtä ripeästi

Molempien raitioteiden toteuttamisesta päätetään kuitenkin samalla valtioneuvoston periaatepäätöksellä rahoituksesta, todennäköisesti ensi hallituksen liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Kumpikaan kaupunki ei ole sitoutunut toteuttamaan raitiotietä ilman valtion rahoitusta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:56 ----------




> 8M/km on Raide-Jokerin arvioitu kilometrikustannus, samaa on käytetty alustavasti myös Östersundomissa.


Ei se nyt kovin ihmeellinen kustannus ole, varsinkaan vaiheessa, jossa ei ole tarkempaa yleissuunnitelmaa. Oma arvioni on, että Tampereen olosuhteissa raitiotien toteuttaminen maksaa tasoa 3 - 10 M/km täysin ko. paikan olosuhteista riippuen. Itse kiskotus ja ilmajohdot maksavat 2-3 M / km, mutta sen lisäksi tulevat katupohjan teko, liikennejärjestelyt jne. jotka ovat täysin ko. kohdasta ja valittavasta ratkaisusta riippuvat. Vaikkapa Hämeenkadun saneeraus raitio - kävelykaduksi voi olla aika hintavaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:58 ----------




> Turussa suunnitellulla reitillä on jyrkkä Aninkaistenmäki, mikä saattaa rajoittaa vaunuvalintoja enemmän kuin Tampereen radat.


Kyllä asia pitää tehdä niin, että Turku ja Tampere tekevät yhteisen raitiotien mitoitusohjeen, jonka mukaan hankitaan samanlaiset vaunut samana hankintana. Turussa raitiotien ei ole mikään pakko kulkea Aninkaistenmäen jyrkempää sivua (Maariankatu-Eerikinkatu). Molemmista kaupungeista löytyy jyrkähköjä mäkiä, joista raitiovaunun olisi syytä selvitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Asetelma on vähän niin päin, että 
> Tampereella:
> - Ei ole virallista päätöstä raitiotien toteuttamisesta 
> - On paljon vastustajia julkisuudessa
> - Virkamiestasolla asiaa viedään tarmokkaasti eteenpäin
> Turussa:
> - On 14.12.2009 tehty virallinen mutta pitkin ehdoin oleva päätös raitiotien toteuttamisesta
> - Ei ole juurikaan vastustajia julkisesti 
> - Asian valmistelu ei etene yhtä ripeästi


Mutta täytyyhän Treellakin olla jonkinlainen päätös olemassa. Ei toteutuksesta, mutta jatkosuunnittelusta. Sillä ei kai yleissuunnitelmatasoisen työn tilaamisesta voi ihan virkamiehet keskenään päättää?

Turussahan tuo päätös on periaatteessa olemassa, mutta minulla on se kuva, että Turussa poliittisia vastustajia löytyy, samoin virkamiehissä on vastustajia. Aamulehden kyselyn perusteella Tampereella suurimmat puolueet kannattavat ratikkaa (demarit kai kiikun kaakun) ja virkamiehistö kai sitä koko lailla yksimielisesti kannattaa. Eli kokisin, että Treella poliittinen kannatus on suurempaa. Vai?




> Molempien raitioteiden toteuttamisesta päätetään kuitenkin samalla valtioneuvoston periaatepäätöksellä rahoituksesta, todennäköisesti ensi hallituksen liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Kumpikaan kaupunki ei ole sitoutunut toteuttamaan raitiotietä ilman valtion rahoitusta.


Tampereella nähdäkseni iso pyörä pyörii jo. Jos mietitään aikataulua, niin se voisi olla:
- yleissuunnitelma valmis 2011 (päätetty jo)
- hankesuunnitelmasta päättäminen 2011
- hankesuunnitelma (sis. vaunujen hankinnan hankesuunnitelman) valmis 2012
- päätös hankkeen toteutuksesta 2012
- kaluston kilpailutus valmis ja tilaus 2013
- protovaunu 2015, sarjavaunut 2016-

Eli kun julkisuudessa on ollut tavoitteena liikenteen aloittaminen 2016, niin kaluston hankinnan osalta se on vielä mahdollinen, mutta ylimääräistä aikaa ei ole. Minusta ei vaikuta todennäköiseltä, että Turku ehtisi tähän kelkkaan (junaan/ratikkaan  :Smile:  ) mukaan, sillä siellä päätösprosessi ei ole vielä lähelläkään Treen nykyvaihetta.

Hyvä tietysti olisi, että kalustoa voitaisiin hankkia yhdessä mutta käytännössä se viivästyttäisi varmaan Treen hankkeen aikataulua.

Valtioneuvosto voinee tehdä sellaisen päätöksen, jossa todetaan, että tukea maksetaan "kannattaville" (=jollain fiksulla menetelmällä arvioituna) kaupunkiraideliikennehankkeille, vaikkapa kriteerinä tietty matkustajamääräennuste per ajettu kilometri ja tietty keskinopeus linjalla tms. Eli jätetään kaupungit mainitsematta, jolloin samaa tukea voidaan käyttää jokerille, Treelle ja Turkuun, miksei teoriassa muuallekin. Mutta tuskin Helsingin lyhyisiin jatkeisiin, jotka eivät esim. täytä keskinopeuskriteeriä.

----------


## Kaid

> Jos rautatieverkolle menoa ei suunnitella, niin näkisin että 1524 ei ole perusteltu, sillä länsimaisen palvelutason ja laatutason täyttävää kalustoa on olemassa vain vähän jos lainkaan. Valmistaako muuten Skoda 1524-ratikoita? Jos valmistaa, niin se taitaa olla sitten suurin piirtein ainoa vaihtoehto. Tietysti valmistaja kuin valmistaja tekee 1524-ratikan, jos tilaus on riittävän suuri, mutta kun alkuvaiheessa toteutunee vain Hervannan ja keskustan välinen ratikkalinja, niin tokkopa päästään edes 20 vaunuun.


Nostin tämän samaisen asian aiemmin esille (taisi olla tässä samassa ketjussa - en kuitenkaan ehdi nyt kahlata 108 sivua läpi). Vastauksena viestiini herra Alku totesi, että 1435 mm raideleveydelle rakennetun raitiovaunun muuttamisen 1524 leveydelle ei pitäisi olla mikään suuri ongelma. Jos näin on, niin tällöinhän ei olisi mikään ongelma tilata Tampereelle samoja vaununa kuin esim. Tukholmaan, ainoastaan eri raideleveyden teleillä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nostin tämän samaisen asian aiemmin esille (taisi olla tässä samassa ketjussa - en kuitenkaan ehdi nyt kahlata 108 sivua läpi).


En minäkään jaksanut käydä läpi kaikkea, koska ketjukin oli väärä.  :Very Happy: 

Anyway: Jokerin raideleveydestä keskustellessa asia kävi ilmi tässä viestissä.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuollaiselle lupaa ei kuitenkaan heruisi, vaikka kuinka korkealle yrittäisi lankaa saada.


Harmillista. 




> - On paljon vastustajia julkisuudessa


 Julkisuudessa vastustajia ei ole oikeastaan näkynyt viime aikoina. Pikemminkin esiintyy varovaisia: "Ei tarpeellinen vielä" ja  "Ehkä tulevaisuudessa" tapaisia kommentteja. Ja näiden kommenttien lausujat ovat nykyisin vähemmistönä. Tampereen ratikalle on sekä kansan, että poliitikkojen suunnalta osoitettu positiivisia ajatuksia. Tietysti esim. AL:n kommenteissa löytyy näitä "huutajia" sun muita "ammattilaisia" jotka tyrmäävät koko hankkeen suuruudenhulluutena. Ja yhtenä vastustajana toimii Kauppakamari, joka haluaa ratikan sijaan laittaa etusijalle  Pirkkalan (tavaraliikenteen) oikoradan ja lähijunaliikenteen.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Siihen pitäisi laittaa sellainen ehto kilpailutukseen, että valittavalla konsultilla tulee olla referenssiä uuden raitiotiejärjestelmän suunnittelusta _ja_ käytännön toteutuksesta. Sillä tavalla varmistettaisiin, että saataisiin voittajaksi saksalainen tai ranskalainen firma, joka on oikeasti saanut projekteja toteutusvaiheeseen asti. Ettei hinnat ja ratkaisut ole täysin tuulesta temmattuja.


Suomessa jo olevista toimijoista ainakin Ramboll voisi tarjota, koska Ramboll A/S on suunnitellut mm. Bergenin Bybanenin. Rambollin Suomessa tekemien raitiotieselvityksien perusteella en tietotaidon suhteen olisi kuitenkaan kovinkaan luottavainen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suomessa jo olevista toimijoista ainakin Ramboll voisi tarjota, koska Ramboll A/S on suunnitellut mm. Bergenin Bybanenin. Rambollin Suomessa tekemien raitiotieselvityksien perusteella en tietotaidon suhteen olisi kuitenkaan kovinkaan luottavainen.


Ehdot pitäisi tietysti asettaa niin, että se on sitten Ramboll A/S eikä sen suomalainen sisarfirma, joka tarjouksen jättää ja työn myös tekee. Bybanen ei kuitenkaan vielä ole ollut toiminnassa päivääkään, joten emme tiedä esim. toteutuneita liikennöintikustannuksia tai esim. suunnitellun aikataulun ja kierrosaikojen (so. kalustotarpeen ja palvelutason) pitävyyttä. Ehkä vuoden-kahden päästä Ramboll A/S voisi kuulua tähän kastiin, mutta Suomen Ramboll ei.

Karlsruhen TTK mainittiin, heihin minäkin luottaisin.

Samoin Ranskassa on kokonaispakettiratkaisuja, joissa konsultti suunnittelee ja toteuttaa.

----------


## Kaid

> En minäkään jaksanut käydä läpi kaikkea, koska ketjukin oli väärä.


No niinpä tietysti.  :Embarassed:  Aloin itsekin muistelemaan, ettei se sittenkään tässä ketjussa voinut olla, kun taisin tähän ketjuun viitata. Noh, hyvä ettei jäänyt virhe huomaamatta ja oikea alkuperäinen viesti löytyi.

----------


## Jykke

Tänään on Tampereella yleisötilaisuus ratikan tiimoilta pääkirjasto Metsossa kello 17-20. Tuossa linkissä se on ilmoitettu virheellisesti kello 18.

----------


## Ertsu

Mistä tiedät, että se alkaa klo.17:00? Montakohan ihmistä sinne osaa tulla klo.17:00?
Siinä Aamulehden kuvan yhteydessä luki, että näin ratikka voisi kulkea v. 2040, joten eipä oo meikäläisen elinaikana. Mistähän sen kuvan näkisi selvempänä, kun en saanut teksteistä slvää?

----------


## ultrix

No nyt se uutinen on pyynnöstäni korjattu klo 17:ksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Montakohan ihmistä sinne osaa tulla klo.17:00?


 Nyt kun aika on korjattu nettiin ja paperiversiossa oli jo ilmoitettu oikea aika, niin uskon että aika moni. Pahoin pelkään että voi tulla niin paha ryysis että mahtuukohan kaikki halukkaat edes sisälle kuten aikoinaan Ranta-Tampellan tunnelin yleisötilaisuudessa.




> Siinä Aamulehden kuvan yhteydessä luki, että näin ratikka voisi kulkea v. 2040, joten eipä oo meikäläisen elinaikana.


 Siis se 2040 oli sen kartassa esitetyn koko järjestelmän mahdollinen valmistumisaika. Lukemalla jutun huomaa että rakentaminen voi alkaa jo kahden vuoden päästä ja aikaisintaan 2015, tai 2016 voisi päästä jo peräti kyytiin Hervannan ja keskustan välillä. Tämä tietysti silloin jos kaikki menee nappiin.




> Mistähän sen kuvan näkisi selvempänä, kun en saanut teksteistä slvää?


Aamulehden paperiversiosta vaikkapa.

----------


## Compact

Mitenkäs tilaisuus meni, Antero?

----------


## Ertsu

Tulipa käytyä siinä tilaisuudessa. Mielenkiintoista kuultavaa. Anterolle kiitos siitä. Olen sen verran ujo, etten uskalla pyytää puheenvuoroa tuollaisessa yleisötilaisuudessa, joten yksi asia jäi mietityttämään. Siellä muistaakseni Lasse Oksanen kertoi, että hän ei ole ratikan vastustaja, mutta mistä rahat? Jos olisin ollut rohkeampi, olisin ilmoittanut, että otetaan ne sieltä samasta rahasammosta, mistä P-Hämppi ja rantaväylän tunnelikin rahoitetaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitenkäs tilaisuus meni, Antero?


Tilaisuus meni mielestäni hyvin. Aluksi yleisö sai kirjoittaa paperiarkeille päällimmäisiä ajatuksiaan, mikä oli varmaankin hyvä idea purkaa paineita. Ajatukset teipattiin seinälle ja arkit koottiin järjestäjien mukaan jatkomietintään. Paikalla oli enimmillään ainakin 110 henkilöä, laskettuna ottamistani valokuvista. Eli sali oli varsin täynnä.

Vallitseva henki oli raitiotielle myönteinen, toki oli myös puheenvuoroja, joiden mukaan sähköbussi johtimilla tai ilman ratkaisisi asiat eikä ratikkaa tarvita. Huolimatta siitä, että tilaisuudessa todettiin vilkkaimmillaan Hämeensillalla ajavan 130 bussia suuntaansa jo nyt, eli mitään lisäysvaraa ei enää ole.

Rahan puutteesta puhui moni, kuten Ertsu kirjoitti yhden henkilön osalta. Tärkeätä olisikin esittää rahoitusasiat suhteutettuna muuhun liikenteen menoihin sekä kaupungin budjettiin. Kun nyt esitetään, että suunnitellut 20 vuoden aikana rakennettavat raiteet maksavat 450 M, ihmiset ajattelevat, että nyt on jostain saatava 450 M. Näinhän asia ei ole.

Tilaisuudessa kyllä selvitettiin, että katuverkon ylläpito Tampereella maksaa 40 M vuodessa ja uusia katuja ja teitä tehdään 50 M:lla vuodessa. Liikenneväyliin siis käytetään rahaa nyt 90 M/vuosi. Ratikan rakentaminen esitetyn suunnitelman mukaan kysyy rahaa n. 23 M/vuosi, joka osin korvaa tuota 90 M nykypottia. Lisäksi joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikulut alenevat n. 3,5 M/vuosi eli 8 % nykyisestä.

Lisäksi selvitettiin, että jo 1980-luvulla olisi ollut mahdollista lähteä toteuttamaan ratikkaa jälkirahoitusperiaatteella. Eli Tampere olisi voinut tehdä sopimuksen ratikan rakentamisesta ja liikennöinnistä ja maksanut sitten liikennepalveluista tarvitsematta investoida itse mitään. Toki maksu olisi sisältänyt rakentajan rahoituskoron, mutta se olisi ollut sama kuin kaupungin itsensä ottama lainakorko. Tällä tavoin ratikan kustannukset olisivat rasittaneet kaupungin taloutta samalla tavalla kuin nykyisen bussiliikenteen maksaminen.

Antero

----------


## TimppaTT

> Huolimatta siitä, että tilaisuudessa todettiin vilkkaimmillaan Hämeensillalla ajavan 130 bussia suuntaansa jo nyt, eli mitään lisäysvaraa ei enää ole.


Tuo 130 bussia kuulostaa aika isolta luvulta. 

Semmoinen bussi legioona varmasti saastuttaa ja kuluttaa tietäkin aika reippaasti. -> Plus varmaan aiheuttaa katupöly allergia oireita yms. ihmisille? 

Voisi kuvitella, että ratikka tulee halvemmaksi monestakin vinkkelistä pitkässä juoksussa?

Onko kukaan laskenut, että paljon säästöjä syntyy ja milloin investoinnit ratikkaan on kuoletettu?

Eli jos joku kysyy, että mistä saadaan rahat niin vastaushan on: 

Kertyneillä säästöillä

----------


## Ertsu

> Rahan puutteesta puhui moni, kuten Ertsu kirjoitti yhden henkilön osalta. Tärkeätä olisikin esittää rahoitusasiat suhteutettuna muuhun liikenteen menoihin sekä kaupungin budjettiin. Kun nyt esitetään, että suunnitellut 20 vuoden aikana rakennettavat raiteet maksavat 450 M, ihmiset ajattelevat, että nyt on jostain saatava 450 M. Näinhän asia ei ole.


Vaikka kuulunkin kannattajaleiriin, niin vähän hurjalta tuo hintalappu näyttää. Verrattuna vaikkapa P-Hämppiin, joka maksaa vain kymmenesosan, 47 M. Mikä ratikassa maksaa?
Yksi vaunuyksikkö maksaa 6,3 kertaa Volvon bussin hinnan. Onko siinä massaa 6,3:n bussin edestä?
En nyt puutu siihen, että ratikka varmaan kestää 6,3 kertaa bussin eliniän.




> Tilaisuudessa kyllä selvitettiin, että katuverkon ylläpito Tampereella maksaa 40 M vuodessa ja uusia katuja ja teitä tehdään 50 M:lla vuodessa. Liikenneväyliin siis käytetään rahaa nyt 90 M/vuosi. Ratikan rakentaminen esitetyn suunnitelman mukaan kysyy rahaa n. 23 M/vuosi, joka osin korvaa tuota 90 M nykypottia. Lisäksi joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikulut alenevat n. 3,5 M/vuosi eli 8 % nykyisestä.


P-Hämppi ei varmaankaan sisälly noihin? Olisiko ratikalle mahdollista tehdä joku saman tyyppinen rahoitusmalli, kuten P-Hämpille? En ole kuullut vielä kenenkään vastustavan e.m. hanketta. Ilmeisesti se 47 M ei ole pois keneltäkään?

----------


## 339-DF

Aamulehti uutisoi eilisestä tilaisuudesta. Keskustelu käy vilkkaana. http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...ljoonaa/174867

Tuntuu siltä, että ratikka on todella lähellä toteutumista. Mahtava juttu!




> Yksi vaunuyksikkö maksaa 6,3 kertaa Volvon bussin hinnan. Onko siinä massaa 6,3:n bussin edestä?


Jos kustannukset on oikein laskettu, niin kuin varmaan ovat, niin vaunuyksiköiden hintaa ei ole mukana ollenkaan tuossa 113-454 miljoonassa. Kalusto lasketaan liikennöintikuluihin, ja kuten Antero kertoi, näillä kalliin sisäänostohinnan ratikoilla liikennöintikulut laskevat huomattavasti verrattuna "halpoihin" busseihin. Vaikka sen yhden kulkupelin ostohinta onkin korkea, niin se painaa lopulta vaakakupissa niin vähän, että kokonaisuudessa bussiliikenne tulee kalliimmaksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kirjoitan vielä tuosta raitiovaunun hinnasta, vaikka aikaisemmin asiasta onkin jo keskusteltu, koska olen selkeyttänyt ajatuksiani. Selkeä johtopäätös on, että mitään teknistä estettä tehdä edullisia raitiovaunuja ei ole, sellaisille ei vain ole kysyntää. Esimerkiksi Tallinassa ainakin muutama vuosi sitten, ja luultavasti yhäkin, oli käytössä raitiovaunumalli, joka koostui kahdesta kaksiakselisesta vaunusta, joiden välissä oli yksi nivel. Ihan käyttökelpoinen ja matkustusmukavuuskin kohtuullinen ja aivan varmasti halpa konstruktio. Mikään ei estäisi tekemästä sellaisia jos joku vaan ostaisi.

Syy siihen, miksi halpoja vaunuja ei haluta liittyy juurikin vaunun pitkään käyttöikään: mitä pitempiaikaiseen käyttöön joku tuote yleensä hankitaan, sitä toisarvoisempaa on sen hinta ja taas tärkeämpää sen laatu ja ominaisuudet. Tämä logiikka pätee myös ihan kotitalouksien hankintoihin. Kukin voi miettiä vaikka omia kodin elektroniikkahankintojaan tai vaateostoksiaan. Jos ostetaan jotain, jonka ei ole tarkoituskaan kestää kuin vaikka vuoden päivät, niin hinta on tärkeä tekijä, mutta kun hankitaan jotain vuosikymmenten käyttöä varten, niin se saa maksaa kunhan vaan tuote on laadukas ja juuri sellainen kuin halutaan.

Tampereen tapauksessa varmaan päästään raitiovaunuhankinnoissa edullisimmin kustannuksin kuin Helsingissä, koska oletettavasti saamme parempilaatuisen radan. Mutta tämä taas edellyttää, että olemme valmiita maksamaan enemmän siitä radasta: aivan varmasti sen saa halvemmalla kuin tuolla arvioidulla 8 me/km. Mutta nyt olemmekin alkuperäisessä kysymyksessä: halvempi rata ei välttämättä ole kalliimpaa edullisempi. Halpa rata aiheuttaa paljon kustannuksia ja tulevaisuudessa ongelmia.

----------


## hmikko

> Vaikka kuulunkin kannattajaleiriin, niin vähän hurjalta tuo hintalappu näyttää. Verrattuna vaikkapa P-Hämppiin, joka maksaa vain kymmenesosan, 47 M. Mikä ratikassa maksaa?


Tuo mainittu 454 Me kaiketi tarkoittu suhteellisen laajaa raitiotieverkkoa, ei pelkästään Vuores-Hervanta-Keskusta -linjaa. Kilometriä kohden rakennuskustannukset näyttäisivät vastaavan aika hyvin esim. Helsingin Jokerin arvioita.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuo 130 bussia kuulostaa aika isolta luvulta. 
> 
> Semmoinen bussi legioona varmasti saastuttaa ja kuluttaa tietäkin aika reippaasti. -> Plus varmaan aiheuttaa katupöly allergia oireita yms. ihmisille?


Ratikka yksinään ei tosin poistaisi tuosta bussiarmeijasta kuin ehkä ~30 bussia.

----------


## LateZ

Ainakin raidejokerista puhuttaessa liikennöintikustannukset tuntuivat olevan huomattavasti tehostettua bussivaihtoehtoa korkeammat. Pääsyynä eroon lienee korkea pääomakustannus. Raitiovaunu tuo toki kapasiteettia ja sen edut lienevät kiistämättömät monessa muussakin mielessä. Sen sijaan tehokas bussiliikenne voi tuoda saman tason palvelun pienemmin kustannuksin.

Paikallisia olosuhteita tuntematta en mitenkään halua lähteä torpedoimaan Tampereen raitiotiehanketta. Epäilen silti, että bussien suunnilleen saman tason liikenteeseen päästäisiin halvemmalla. Jos nopeus ja hinta eivät olekaan ne raitiotien edut, saa raitiotien muille positiivisille arvoille laskea varsin korkean arvon, että hankkeesta saadaan kokonaisuutena mielekäs.

Bussia halvemmat liikennöintikulut ainakin taitavat olla puppujuttua. Ei niillä liikennöinnin säästöillä mitään rahoiteta. Pitäisi käsitellä asiat asioina ja esittää hintalappu ratikan muille eduille.

----------


## teme

LateZ, tarkkuutta kiitos, tarkoitatko että linjan liikennöinti 5 minuutin vuorovälillä maksaa bussilla vähemmän kuin ratikalla? Yleensä näin.

Toisaalta siihen yhteen 5 minuutin välein kulkevaan ratikkaan mahtuu helposti kolme kertaa enemmän matkustajia kuin bussiin, eli se on per matkustajapaikka halvempi. Tästä johtuen ratikka voi vastaavalla reitillä liikennöidä suuremmalla vuorovällllä tai paremmin yhdellä ratikkalinjalla voidaan korvata useita bussilinjoja. Ja yleensä tämä on taas halvempaa kuin bussiralli.

Toinen merkittävä ero on että ratikan liikennöintikustannukset on helpommin ennustettavissa. Palkkakulujen osuus on pienempi ja kalusto pitkäikäistä. Bussin kustannukset taas heittelee sen mukaan mitä kalusto maksaa, mikä palkkataso on, ja mitä polttoaine maksaa. Jälkimmäisessä riski kustannusten huomattavaan kasvuun on suurempi.

Ylipäänsä, joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset eivät ole välinekohtainen asia. Olennainen tekijä on kulkuneuvon käyttöaste. Tähän taas vaikuttaa matkustajamäärät ja linjastosuunnittelu. Eli ratikka on halvempi jos sille on matkustajia. Se myös kerää enemmän matkustajia, jonka ihan puhtaasti liikennöitsijän kannalta voi nähdä kuluna. Yhteiskunnan, ja kaupunginkin kannalta taas jokaikimen uusi matkustaja on pelkkää säästöä, kaupunkiolosuhteissa niin kallista joukkoliikennettä että se tulisi kalliimmaksi kuin lisääntyneen autoilun kulut on hyvin vaikea järjestää.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ainakin raidejokerista puhuttaessa liikennöintikustannukset tuntuivat olevan huomattavasti tehostettua bussivaihtoehtoa korkeammat. Pääsyynä eroon lienee korkea pääomakustannus. Raitiovaunu tuo toki kapasiteettia ja sen edut lienevät kiistämättömät monessa muussakin mielessä. Sen sijaan tehokas bussiliikenne voi tuoda saman tason palvelun pienemmin kustannuksin.


Oletko ajatellut lainkaan sitä tosiasiaa, että ratikkaan tulee uusia käyttäjiä nimenomaan yksityisautoista. Yksityisautosta bussiin ei suostu siirtymään juuri kukaan, mutta ratikkaan on helpompi siirtyä




> Paikallisia olosuhteita tuntematta en mitenkään halua lähteä torpedoimaan Tampereen raitiotiehanketta. Epäilen silti, että bussien suunnilleen saman tason liikenteeseen päästäisiin halvemmalla. Jos nopeus ja hinta eivät olekaan ne raitiotien edut, saa raitiotien muille positiivisille arvoille laskea varsin korkean arvon, että hankkeesta saadaan kokonaisuutena mielekäs.


Kun käyn joskus keskustassa asioimassa, huomioni kiinnittyy siihen, miksi parkkitalot ovat usein niin täynnä, että vapaata paikkaa on vaikea löytää. Itse käytän siis henkilöautoa. Se kertoo tasan kahdesta asiasta. Ihmisillä on tuhottomasti rahaa ja joukkoliikenne ei toimi. Itse olisin valmis käyttämään ratikkaa jos sellainen olisi, mutta bussiin en mene kuin poikkeustapauksissa. Mieluummin ajelen tolla emännän peltilehmällä kuin menen bussin kyytiin.




> Bussia halvemmat liikennöintikulut ainakin taitavat olla puppujuttua. Ei niillä liikennöinnin säästöillä mitään rahoiteta. Pitäisi käsitellä asiat asioina ja esittää hintalappu ratikan muille eduille.


Lasketko liikennöintikuluja matkustajapaikkaa kohti, niinkuin oikeasti kuuluu?

----------


## kouvo

> Toisaalta siihen yhteen 5 minuutin välein kulkevaan ratikkaan mahtuu helposti kolme kertaa enemmän matkustajia kuin bussiin, eli se on per matkustajapaikka halvempi. Tästä johtuen ratikka voi vastaavalla reitillä liikennöidä suuremmalla vuorovällllä tai paremmin yhdellä ratikkalinjalla voidaan korvata useita bussilinjoja. Ja yleensä tämä on taas halvempaa kuin bussiralli.


Tampereen tapauksessa 5 minuutin välein kulkeva ratikka tarkoittaisi kyseisen linjan kysynnän moninkertaistumista ja tämän toteutumiseen on kovin vaikea uskoa. Toisaalta ratikan vuoroväli ei oikein voi olla yli 10 minuuttia, vaikka matkustajakapasiteetti sen sallisikin. Täälläkin on usein kirjoitettu, että yhdellä ratikkalinjalla voidaan korvata useita bussilinjoja. Onkohan noin?. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä ihan vaikkapa vain Hervannan osalta jonkun esitys siitä, kuinka paljon lähiön bussilinjastoa voisi supistaa jos alueella kulkisi ratikka. Epäilen että supistamisvara ei ole kovin suuri jos ei lähdetä tinkimään palvelutasosta tai siirrytä liityntäjärjestelmään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tampereen tapauksessa kysynnän moninkertaistuminen onrealismia. Se tarkoittaisi vain joukkoliikenteen käytön nousua eräiden saman kokoisten ja kaltaisten kaupunkien tasolle. Voi taas aina toistaa: Strasbourg, Freiburg, Linz, Salzburg, Rostock jne. On monia kaupunkeja, missä vastaavan raitiotien toteuttamisen jälkeen joukkoliikenteen käyttö on kaksinkertaistunut entisestä, varsinkin Ranskassa jo monta. Käytännön kokemukset myös Helsingistä ja Saksasta ovat käytön lisäys 20-80%.

Lisäksi kannattaa muistaa, että raitiotie on varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan bussia nopeampi eli tarvitaan vähemmän vaunuja hoitamaan sama vuoroväli. Lisäksi ruuhka-ajan tuplavuorot jäävät pos.

Esimerkiksi Hervannan osalta raitiotie korvaisi kokonaan linjat 23 ja 30. Lisäksi on myös niin, että vaikka jollekin suunnalle tarvittaisiin edelleen bussilinja, niin raitiotien hoitaessa pääkysynnän, voidaan esimerkiksi ruuhkavuorot jättää pois tai jopa harventaa vuoroväliä.

----------


## kouvo

> Tampereen tapauksessa kysynnän moninkertaistuminen onrealismia. Se tarkoittaisi vain joukkoliikenteen käytön nousua eräiden saman kokoisten ja kaltaisten kaupunkien tasolle. Voi taas aina toistaa: Strasbourg, Freiburg, Linz, Salzburg, Rostock jne. On monia kaupunkeja, missä vastaavan raitiotien toteuttamisen jälkeen joukkoliikenteen käyttö on kaksinkertaistunut entisestä, varsinkin Ranskassa jo monta. Käytännön kokemukset myös Helsingistä ja Saksasta ovat käytön lisäys 20-80%.


Onhan noita esimerkkejä. Tuntematta sen paremmin esimerkkikaupunkeja saattaisi kuitenkin olettaa että Tampere on rakenteeltaan jonkin verran hajanaisempi ja yksityisautoilua suosivampi, joten aivan yhtä suurta odotusarvoa en ratikan vaikutukselle joukkoliikenteen kysyntään laskisi.




> Lisäksi kannattaa muistaa, että raitiotie on varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan bussia nopeampi eli tarvitaan vähemmän vaunuja hoitamaan sama vuoroväli. Lisäksi ruuhka-ajan tuplavuorot jäävät pos.


Tampereella näitä ongelmia ei bussien kanssa ole ainakaan Hervannan suuntaan. Lentsun suuntaan ratikka tosin saattaisi ruuhka-aikaan nopeuttaa jl-yhteyksiä.




> Esimerkiksi Hervannan osalta raitiotie korvaisi kokonaan linjat 23 ja 30. Lisäksi on myös niin, että vaikka jollekin suunnalle tarvittaisiin edelleen bussilinja, niin raitiotien hoitaessa pääkysynnän, voidaan esimerkiksi ruuhkavuorot jättää pois tai jopa harventaa vuoroväliä.


Kyllä siinä saa aika velho olla liikennesuunnittelijaksi, jos aikoo yhdellä ratikkalinjalla korvata sekä 23sen että 30sen. Eikä niitä muita linjoja Hervannasta ajeta pääsääntöisesti ruuhka-apuina, vaan siksi että niiden palvelu-alue on eri kuin edellämainittujen runkolinjojen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onhan noita esimerkkejä. Tuntematta sen paremmin esimerkkikaupunkeja saattaisi kuitenkin olettaa että Tampere on rakenteeltaan jonkin verran hajanaisempi ja yksityisautoilua suosivampi, joten aivan yhtä suurta odotusarvoa en ratikan vaikutukselle joukkoliikenteen kysyntään laskisi.


Tampereella hajaantuminen on kunnolla ollut käynnissä vasta 1970/80-luvuilta saakka. 1970-luvulla kaavoitettiin isoja lähiöitä kuten Hervanta ja Lentävänniemi, mutta sinne tuli kunnolliset bussiyhteydet. Näppituntumani on että autoistuminen räjähti käsiin kunnolla vasta 1980-luvulla.

Nyt hajaantumista yritetään suitsia täydennyskaavoittamalla kantakaupungin ja lähiöiden välisiä alueita ynnä muita eri syistä tyhjiksi jääneitä maaplänttejä kaupunkirakenteen sisällä. Lisäksi tulossa on Vuoreksen alue, jonka joukkoliikennettä on korkea aika miettiä viimeistään nyt.

Tuo täydennyskaavoitus tuo nykyisten liikennekorridorien varten tuhansia asukkaita per pläntti, en edes muista kuinka paljon yhteensä kun pelkkään Niemenrantaan (Lielahden ja Lentävänniemen välimaastoon järven rannalle entiselle tehdasalueelle) on tulossa kodit ainakin 4000 asukkaalle. Lisäasutus tuo lisäkysyntää joukkoliikenteelle, varsinkin raideliikenteelle. Ja raideliikenne tekisi noista kohteista haluttuja asuinalueita.




> Tampereella näitä ongelmia ei bussien kanssa ole ainakaan Hervannan suuntaan. Lentsun suuntaan ratikka tosin saattaisi ruuhka-aikaan nopeuttaa jl-yhteyksiä.


Länteen ratikka tarvitaan jo väyläkapasiteetinkin vuoksi (tosin ohitusmoottoritie on hetkeksi helpottanut rantaväylän ja Pispalan valtatien ruuhkia), mutta Hervannan suunnassa sillä on mahdollista tuottaa kapasiteettia edullisemmin kuin busseilla.

Lisäksi jos Hämeensiltaa ajaa nyt ruuhkatunnin aikana 130 bussivuoroa niin aika vaikea sinne on ahtaa niitä enää lisää, kun kaupungin kasvaessa paineet liikenteen lisäämiseen kasvavat.




> Kyllä siinä saa aika velho olla liikennesuunnittelijaksi, jos aikoo yhdellä ratikkalinjalla korvata sekä 23sen että 30sen. Eikä niitä muita linjoja Hervannasta ajeta pääsääntöisesti ruuhka-apuina, vaan siksi että niiden palvelu-alue on eri kuin edellämainittujen runkolinjojen.


Eikä pelkästään linjat 23 ja 30 vaan myös 20 ja 39. (Tämän lisäksi Hervantaan ajetaan vielä linjalla 13, mutta sen reitti on hieman eri. Kenties kuitenkin sieltäkin saattaisi tulla jonkin verran siirtymää.) Näillä on yhdessä aika hirveästi matkustajia ja vuoroja. Mielipidekirjoitusta varten laskeskelimme, että bussivuoroja näillä on päivässä yhteensä 425, jotka voitaisiin korvata 285 ratikkavuorolla. Ja tämä hyvällä vuorovälillä ja heikentämättä palvelutasoa, eli pelkästään purkamalla päällekäisyyttä eli vuorojen ajamista letkassa (teoreettisesti hyvin lyhyellä keskimääräisellä vuorovälillä) ruuhka-aikoina.

Ystävämme Jawahl on myös piirtänyt luonnoksenomaisesti aika hyvän kaksihaaraisen reitityksen Hervantaan, jolla katetaan kaupunginosa paremmin kuin niillä busseilla, jotka aiotaan korvata. Tämä on jo saanut jonkin verran positiivista huomiota (sana "fantastinen" tulee mieleen jostain kommentista) ja toisaalta viralliset tahot ovat luvanneet ottaa huomioon kansalaisaktivismin tuloksena syntyneitä ehdotuksia varsinaisen suunnittelun pohjaksi.

Mutta Kouvo-hyvä, liitypä toki Facebookissa ryhmään Ratikka Tampereelle niin saat helposti lisätietoa hankeesta ja linkkejä siihen liittyviin uutisiin. Tänään on mennyt 1400 jäsentä rikki eli aika paljon kiinnostuneita on mukana.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuntematta sen paremmin esimerkkikaupunkeja saattaisi kuitenkin olettaa että Tampere on rakenteeltaan jonkin verran hajanaisempi ja yksityisautoilua suosivampi, joten aivan yhtä suurta odotusarvoa en ratikan vaikutukselle joukkoliikenteen kysyntään laskisi.


No, ainakin linjojen varren asukastiheydellä Tampereen väkimäärät ovat samaa luokkaa kuin ko. kaupunkien. Suomessa on aina kovin suuret kuvitelmat täkäläisten kaupunkien hajanaisuudesta. Meillä on toki hyvin hajanaista asutusta mm. ympäristökunnissa, mutta ei ydin- ja lähiöalue ihan niin hajanaista olla kuin usein luullaan. Lisäksi rakenne, jossa on suuria lähiöitä kuten Tampereella, itse asiassa lisää joukkoliikenteen kysyntää verrattuna "tasaisempaan" rakenteeseen.




> Tampereella näitä ongelmia ei bussien kanssa ole ainakaan Hervannan suuntaan.


Joka tapauksessa raitiotie on laskettu busseja nopeammaksi. Vuorovälin ollessa 5 min, niin linjan ajoajan päästä keskustaan ollessa 25 min tarvitaan 10 vaunua, ja ajoajan ollessa 20 min tarvitaan 8 vaunua. Tämän kokoluokan eroista Tampereella (ja Turussa) puhutaan eli 10-20% nopeammista matka-ajoista = pienemmästä vaunutarpeesta.




> Kyllä siinä saa aika velho olla liikennesuunnittelijaksi, jos aikoo yhdellä ratikkalinjalla korvata sekä 23sen että 30sen.


Kannattaa nyt muistaa sekin, että Tampereen keskustan ja Hervannan välissä on paljon muutakin bussilinjastoa, mm. siksi, että Hervannasta tulevista autoista ei riittäisi ko. alueen väelle kapasiteettia, (olisiko ainakin 12, 21 ja 15). Koko linjasto tietysti tarkistetaan raitiotien toteutuessa, jolloin linjastoa voidaan muuttaa myös monella muulla tavalla. 

Joka tapauksessa, Tampereella ei ole oleellista se, miten nykyinen joukkoliikenten käyttäjämäärä hoidetaan, vaan miten hoidetaan ja houkutellaan merkittävästi nykyistä suurempi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärä.

----------


## Jykke

> Täälläkin on usein kirjoitettu, että yhdellä ratikkalinjalla voidaan korvata useita bussilinjoja. Onkohan noin?. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä ihan vaikkapa vain Hervannan osalta jonkun esitys siitä, kuinka paljon lähiön bussilinjastoa voisi supistaa jos alueella kulkisi ratikka. Epäilen että supistamisvara ei ole kovin suuri jos ei lähdetä tinkimään palvelutasosta tai siirrytä liityntäjärjestelmään.


Itse olen ollut mukana auttamassa Jawahlia tuon Hervannan reitityksen suunnittelussa ja silloin on tarkkaan mietitty muutoksia bussiliikenteessä. On sikäli ollut virhe että ne on jätetty aina kartoissa ulkopuolelle, mutta pitää ruveta varmaan jatkossa nekin lisäämään. Itselläni on aikojen kulussa ollut Google mapsissa kaksi tai kolme eri versiota Hervannan joukkoliikenteen hoitamisesta, mutta nyt olen jälleen tehnyt uuden version näiden päivitettyjen raitiotielinjausten pohjalta. Siinä näkyy myös bussiliikenteen mahdollinen hoitaminen. Kaikilta asuinalueilta on edelleen suorat yhteydet niin busseilla kuin ratikoillakin keskustaan. 

Tuossa kartassa lähtökohtaisesti on ratikoilla korvattu linjat 6, 23, 30 & 39. Sen verran pitää Hervannan ulkopuolisista muutoksista mainita, että linja 13 korvaisi ex 30:sen reittiä Iidesrannassa ja suunniteltu uusi linja 38 taas täyttäisi kuutoselta jäävät idän puolen katvealueet. Linja 20 siirtyisi taasen kulkemaan ex 23:sen reittiä Keskustorille. Tälläinen on siis yksi vaihtoehto.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuossa kartassa lähtökohtaisesti on ratikoilla korvattu linjat 6, 23, 30 & 39. Sen verran pitää Hervannan ulkopuolisista muutoksista mainita, että linja 13 korvaisi ex 30:sen reittiä Iidesrannassa ja suunniteltu uusi linja 38 taas täyttäisi kuutoselta jäävät idän puolen katvealueet. Linja 20 siirtyisi taasen kulkemaan ex 23:sen reittiä Keskustorille. Tälläinen on siis yksi vaihtoehto.


Ihan hyvä hahmotelma, mutta en kuitenkaan näe että noilla kahdella ratikkareitillä varsinaisesti pystyttäisiin vähentämään kumipyöräjoukkoliikennettä kovinkaan radikaalisti enemmän. Lähinnä tulee mieleen että vahvat runkolinjat 23 ja 30 on korvattu ratikalla ja muuten jatketaan aikalailla samaa menoa busseilla kuin nykyäänkin, vaikka reiteissä ja numeroissa jotain uutta onkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:52 ----------




> Eikä pelkästään linjat 23 ja 30 vaan myös 20 ja 39. (Tämän lisäksi Hervantaan ajetaan vielä linjalla 13, mutta sen reitti on hieman eri. Kenties kuitenkin sieltäkin saattaisi tulla jonkin verran siirtymää.) Näillä on yhdessä aika hirveästi matkustajia ja vuoroja. Mielipidekirjoitusta varten laskeskelimme, että bussivuoroja näillä on päivässä yhteensä 425, jotka voitaisiin korvata 285 ratikkavuorolla. Ja tämä hyvällä vuorovälillä ja heikentämättä palvelutasoa, eli pelkästään purkamalla päällekäisyyttä eli vuorojen ajamista letkassa (teoreettisesti hyvin lyhyellä keskimääräisellä vuorovälillä) ruuhka-aikoina.


Esittämiesi vuorojen päällekäisyys on hyvin näennäistä. Ehkäpä 39siä lukuunottamatta kaikilla on oma merkittävä palvelualueensa. Laskujenne mukainen vuoromäärän vähennys ilman palvelutasoheikennyksiä ei kyllä oikein vaikuta realistiselta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> en kuitenkaan näe että noilla kahdella ratikkareitillä varsinaisesti pystyttäisiin vähentämään kumipyöräjoukkoliikennettä kovinkaan radikaalisti enemmän.


Ei se nyt tässä ole oleellisin kysymys. Pääasia Tampereen pikaraitiotiessä on toteuttaa kohtuullisin kustannuksin joukkoliikennejärjestelmä, joka pystyy kuljettamaan paljon nykyisiä suuremmat matkamäärät. Jos koko rakennemallissa toteutettu raitiotiejärjestelmä toteutetaan, se korvaa jo huomattavassa määrin bussiliikennettä. Mutta ensimmäinen linjasuunta ei toki korvaa kuin 2-3 raskasta bussilinjaa. Mutta silti se voi mahdollistaa erittäin suuren joukkoliikenteen käytön kasvun.

Kohta nähdään, miten Bergenissä käy.  :Smile:

----------


## Jykke

Uutisia Tampereelta:

Tampereen valtuusto hyväksyi tulevaisuuden joukkoliikenteen muodostuvan busseista, ratikoista ja lähijunista. 

Jos nyt kaikki menee kuin on suunniteltu, niin ensi syksynä alkaa konsulttien työ ja ensi vuonna luultavasti valtuusto tekee lopullisen päätöksensä konsulttityön pohjalta, jonka jälkeen aletaan kiskoja istuttamaan.

----------


## Ertsu

Noista Aamulehden kommenteista huomaa, että suurin osa vastaajista on jotenkin "mahastaan" kiinni bussiliikenteessä, kuten tämän palstan nimim. JTW. Olisikin suotavaa, että joku taho järjestäisi mielipidekyselyn aiheesta. Kysymykset voisivat olla jotenkin tähän tapaan:

1. Kuljen säännöllisesti bussilla, mutta vaihtaisin ratikkaan, mikäli mahdollista.
2. Kuljen säännöllisesti bussilla enkä vaihtaisi ratikkaan suin surminkaan.
3. Kuljen säännöllisesti omalla autolla, mutta voisin vaihtaa ratikkaan, mikäli mahdollista.

Sitä, että oman auton käyttäjä vaihtaisi bussiin, ei tarvitse edes kysyä, koska sellaisia henkilöitä ei ole. 

Kummallisena pidän myös sitä, että turhalle keskusareenalle löytyy kyllä kannattajia, mutta ratikka aiheuttaa ankarimman vastustuksen. Bussikuskit ovat varmaan ahkerimpia kirjoittajia noissa ratikka-asioissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Noista Aamulehden kommenteista huomaa, että suurin osa vastaajista on jotenkin "mahastaan" kiinni bussiliikenteessä, kuten tämän palstan nimim. JTW.


Taas siellä oli samat copy-paste -kommentit kuin ennenkin. Rasittavaa, mutta kertoo siitä että faktapohjaista vastustusta ei oikeastaan ole mutta sitäkin innokkaampaa agitointia harvalukuisen (ja harvenevan?) joukon toimesta...

----------


## kouvo

> Kummallisena pidän myös sitä, että turhalle keskusareenalle löytyy kyllä kannattajia, mutta ratikka aiheuttaa ankarimman vastustuksen. Bussikuskit ovat varmaan ahkerimpia kirjoittajia noissa ratikka-asioissa.


Turhalle ja turhalle. Mikäli keskusareena + sitä ympäröivä kompleksi toteutuu nyt julkisuudessa olevien tietojen mukaisesti kaupunki saa 20-30 M:n panostuksella 400 M:n yksityisen investoinnin Tampereelle. Saattaisipa jopa käydä niin, että kyseinen rakennelma generoisi porukkaa myös ratikoihin ja sähkäreihin.

----------


## Eppu

> Mikäli keskusareena + sitä ympäröivä kompleksi toteutuu nyt julkisuudessa olevien tietojen mukaisesti kaupunki saa 20-30 M:n panostuksella 400 M:n yksityisen investoinnin Tampereelle. Saattaisipa jopa käydä niin, että kyseinen rakennelma generoisi porukkaa myös ratikoihin ja sähkäreihin.


Ehkä niin, mutta hallihanke on silti nyt ehdotetussakin muodossa turha. Jääkiekon pelaamiseen, harjoitteluun ja lajin seuraamiseen on Tampereella jo nyt erinomaiset olosuhteet. Lisäksi Tullin/Yliopiston alue on jo rakennettu niin tukkoon rumia rakennuksia (Technopolis, Tulli Business Park ym.) ettei sinne mahdu mielestäni yhtään enempää.  Se, että esimerkiksi jalkapallon harjoitteluolosuhteet ovat surkealla tolalla ja kaupunki on myöntänyt satsaavansa  nyt yhteensä 46 miljoonaa (kansi + kunnallistekniikka) tähän hankkeeseen, osoittaa että tässä ollaan nyt nöyristelemässä tamperelaisen kiekkomafian edessä. Miten tämä hanke muka voi olla niin korkealla tärkeysjärjestyksessä, kun muut vastaavan kokoiset hankkeet ovat edenneet huomattavasti hitaammin? Hallia emme tarvitse, se hyödyttäisi vain pienen, mielestäni elitistisen ryhmän etuja. Ratikka ja lähijunat ym. joukkoliikennejärjestelmä sen sijaan hyödyttää kaikkia, etenkin jos se on hyvin toteutettu.

----------


## ultrix

> Taas siellä oli samat copy-paste -kommentit kuin ennenkin. Rasittavaa, mutta kertoo siitä että faktapohjaista vastustusta ei oikeastaan ole mutta sitäkin innokkaampaa agitointia harvalukuisen (ja harvenevan?) joukon toimesta...


En edes jaksa enää vastata, kun suurin osa kommenteista on nähty jo viime vuoden puolella. Ehkä aiemminkin.




> Lisäksi Tullin/Yliopiston alue on jo rakennettu niin tukkoon rumia rakennuksia (Technopolis, Tulli Business Park ym.) ettei sinne mahdu mielestäni yhtään enempää.


Tulli Business Park on kyllä susiruma 70-luvun zombi, eikä siinä ole muuta hienoa kuin sisäaula ja kävelyreitti rakennuksen läpi, joka oikaisee reittiä Sorin sillalta alas Ratapihankadulle/Åkerlundinkadulle. Technopolis sen sijaan on upea uusfunkistalo, aivan mieletön suorastaan!

----------


## kouvo

> Ehkä niin, mutta hallihanke on silti nyt ehdotetussakin muodossa turha. Jääkiekon pelaamiseen, harjoitteluun ja lajin seuraamiseen on Tampereella jo nyt erinomaiset olosuhteet. Lisäksi Tullin/Yliopiston alue on jo rakennettu niin tukkoon rumia rakennuksia (Technopolis, Tulli Business Park ym.) ettei sinne mahdu mielestäni yhtään enempää.  Se, että esimerkiksi jalkapallon harjoitteluolosuhteet ovat surkealla tolalla ja kaupunki on myöntänyt satsaavansa  nyt yhteensä 46 miljoonaa (kansi + kunnallistekniikka) tähän hankkeeseen, osoittaa että tässä ollaan nyt nöyristelemässä tamperelaisen kiekkomafian edessä. Miten tämä hanke muka voi olla niin korkealla tärkeysjärjestyksessä, kun muut vastaavan kokoiset hankkeet ovat edenneet huomattavasti hitaammin? Hallia emme tarvitse, se hyödyttäisi vain pienen, mielestäni elitistisen ryhmän etuja. Ratikka ja lähijunat ym. joukkoliikennejärjestelmä sen sijaan hyödyttää kaikkia, etenkin jos se on hyvin toteutettu.


Kyseessähän on monitoimihalli, jossa ainoastaan osa tapahtumista on jääkiekkoa. Hakametsä on ihan hyvä halli, mutta en nyt kuitenkaan sanoisi sitä olosuhteiltaan erinomaiseksi, lisäksi hallijäistä on muutenkin Tampereella pulaa, kun talvet ovat nykyään mitä nyt ovat (pl. tämä talvi). Ratapihan aluetta ei voi nykyään kyllä sanoa miksikään silmäniloksi, joten tuskin sen päälle rakentamisella ainakaan huonompaan suuntaan mennään. 

Tampereen jalkapalloväki saa kyllä syyttää ihan itseään siitä, että olosuhteet ovat heikot, turha yrittää vierittää syytä minkään kuvitteellisen "kiekkomafian" niskaan. Sielläkin puolella voitaisiin joskus tehdä jotain ihan itsekin, eikä odotella että kunta hoitaa kaiken valmiiksi eteen kuin Manulle illallisen.

Tämä hanke on prioriteettilistalla sen takia korkealla, että siihen on tulossa merkittävä yksityinen rahoitus, toisin kuin moniin muihin hankkeisiin, jotka ovat puhtaasti julkisrahoitteisia. Huomionarvoista on myös se, että kunnan panostus kohdistuu koko 400 M:n hankkeeseen, josta monitoimihallin osuus on vain murto-osa. 

Mielestäni myöskään konsertit, messut, jääkiekko, ym. hallin tapahtumat eivät ole mitään elitistien juttuja, vaan ihan tavalliselle kansalle suunnattuja.

----------


## Eppu

> Kyseessähän on monitoimihalli, jossa ainoastaan osa tapahtumista on jääkiekkoa. ---
> 
> Tampereen jalkapalloväki saa kyllä syyttää ihan itseään siitä, että olosuhteet ovat heikot, turha yrittää vierittää syytä minkään kuvitteellisen "kiekkomafian" niskaan. Sielläkin puolella voitaisiin joskus tehdä jotain ihan itsekin, eikä odotella että kunta hoitaa kaiken valmiiksi eteen kuin Manulle illallisen. ---
> 
> Tämä hanke on prioriteettilistalla sen takia korkealla, että siihen on tulossa merkittävä yksityinen rahoitus, toisin kuin moniin muihin hankkeisiin, jotka ovat puhtaasti julkisrahoitteisia.


Olkoonkin "monitoimihalli". Selvää on kuitenkin että nämä yksityiset rahoittajat ovat jääkiekon takia liikkeellä. Koko homma on mielestäni suuren luokan huijausta siinä mielessä että jos hanke olisi oikeasti kannattava, miksi kaupungilta on pyydetty siihen rahallista panostusta? Eli julkista rahaa tähänkin hankkeeseen syydetään, ja väitän että summaa tuosta vielä hiljalleen korotetaan - vähitellen siten ettei tavallinen tamperelainen huomaa mitään. Näin taatusti käy, sillä hanke ei oikeasti ole niin kannattava, miltä lobbaajat antavat näyttää. Ja eipä ole tänäkään talvena tainnut hakametsä olla kertaakaan loppuunmyyty liigapeleissä.

Jalkapalloväki sitäpaitsi on jo vuosikausia tehnyt kaikkensa olosuhteiden parantamiseksi lajinsa parissa. Mutta heillä ei ole sellaisia raharikkaita kuin jääkiekon puolella, joten yksityistä rahaa ei sen lajin parissa Suomessa liiku läheskään yhtä suurella volyymillä. Harrastajamäärät vain ovat huomattavasti suuremmat kuin kiekossa. Tästä voidaan päätellä, että tässä hallihankkeessa on raha puhunut, eikä tavallisten ihmisten todelliset tarpeet tai enemmistön ääni. Tässä mielessä hanke täyttää elitismin mitat ja siksi lisää eriarvoisuutta.

Mutta tämä on jo täysin off topic joten hallikannanottoja jatkettakoon muualla.

----------


## j-lu

> Kyseessähän on monitoimihalli, jossa ainoastaan osa tapahtumista on jääkiekkoa.


Noin sitä varmasti yritetään poliitikoille myydä, mutta fakta on, ettei Tampereella ole mitään toivoa pyörittää Jaffalan kokoista areenaa likimainkaan kannattavasti, kun Jaffalakin kannattaa vain niukin naukin. Tuollainen halli vaatii lähemmäs parisataa tapahtumapäivää vuodessa. Ei mitään toivoa Tampereen kokoisessa kylässä. Suunniteltu halli on ihan liian suuri muihin tapahtumiin kuin jääkiekon maaotteluihin. Siksi se on ihan liian kallis suurimmalle osalle tapahtumia, myös jääkiekon liigaotteluille. Tappara ja Ilves eivät taida maksaa markkinahintaa edes Hakametsän käytöstä (miljoonan euron kulut vuodessa?), mitenköhän ne maksaisivat hulppeasti suuremmasta ja hienommasta hallista? Yleisömäärät kasvavat räjähdysmäisesti, niin kuin Jokereilla Hartwallin ja TPS:llä Typhoonin myötä? (Kaikille kiekkoa seuraamattomille mainittakoon, että 3000 katsojaa 12 tuhatta katsojaa vetävässä hallissa on melko kolkkoa. Asian voi käydä kokemassa Pasilassa tai Artukaisissa).

Tämä kunnallinen urheiluareenarakentaminen ansaitsisi kyllä kriittistä tarkastelua jossain valtakunnallisessa mediassa. Niin uskomattomalla potaskalla halleja ja stadioneita yritetään kunnallisille päättäjille ympäri Suomen myydä. Tampere on yksi esimerkki, Espoon jalkapalloareena toinen, Vaasan jäähalli ja jalkapallostadion kolmansia ja vastaavia löytyy varmasti muualtakin. Veronmaksajien niskaan kaatuvat kaikki, sikäli kun toteutuvat.

----------


## kouvo

> Olkoonkin "monitoimihalli". Selvää on kuitenkin että nämä yksityiset rahoittajat ovat jääkiekon takia liikkeellä. Koko homma on mielestäni suuren luokan huijausta siinä mielessä että jos hanke olisi oikeasti kannattava, miksi kaupungilta on pyydetty siihen rahallista panostusta?


Jos yksityiset sijoittajat ovatkin jääkiekon takia liikkeellä, niin en näe tässä motiivissa mitään ongelmaa. Eiköhän yksityistä sijoittajaa kuitenkin lähinnä motivoi tuotto-odotukset. En itsekään toivo että kunta lähtisi takaamaan halliyhtiön lainoja, mutta kunnallistekniikan rakentaminen on ihan perusjuttu, jota kunta toteuttaa myös muiden hankkeiden kohdalla.  




> Jalkapalloväki sitäpaitsi on jo vuosikausia tehnyt kaikkensa olosuhteiden parantamiseksi lajinsa parissa. [...] Harrastajamäärät vain ovat huomattavasti suuremmat kuin kiekossa.


Lähinnä on valitettu olosuhteista, ei juuri muuta. Voisi kuvitella että laajan jalkapalloväen piiristä löytyisi sen verran pätäkkää, että ainakin osarahoitus lämmitettävälle tekonurmelle (~1M), (jonka puute on mielestäni Tampereen jalkapallo-olosuhteiden suurin epäkohta), onnistuttaisiin kaapimaan kokoon. 




> Noin sitä varmasti yritetään poliitikoille myydä, mutta fakta on, ettei Tampereella ole mitään toivoa pyörittää Jaffalan kokoista areenaa likimainkaan kannattavasti, kun Jaffalakin kannattaa vain niukin naukin.


Sijoittajat tekevät omat päätelmänsä tästä asiasta aikanaan, saas nähdä. Jaffalahan kuluu samaan konserniin Jokereiden kanssa, joten sen kannattavuudesta on ulkopuolisen vaikea sanoa yhtään mitään, koska voittoja/tappioita voidaan vyöryttää suuntaan jos toiseen. Muistelen kuitenkin Hjalliksen joskus todenneen että, hallibisnes olisi varsin kannattavaa ilman Jokereita.




> Tuollainen halli vaatii lähemmäs parisataa tapahtumapäivää vuodessa. Ei mitään toivoa Tampereen kokoisessa kylässä. Suunniteltu halli on ihan liian suuri muihin tapahtumiin kuin jääkiekon maaotteluihin. Siksi se on ihan liian kallis suurimmalle osalle tapahtumia, myös jääkiekon liigaotteluille.


Monitoimihallin asiakkaidenkeräilyalue on toki huomattavasti laajempi kuin Tampereen kunta. Henk.koht. olisin jopa toivonut hieman isompaa hallia, joka olisi vielä vahvemmin haastanut Jaffalan. Järkevillä tilaratkaisuilla myös isompi halli saadaan muuntautumaan hyvin eri kokoluokan tapahtumille.




> Tappara ja Ilves eivät taida maksaa markkinahintaa edes Hakametsän käytöstä (miljoonan euron kulut vuodessa?), mitenköhän ne maksaisivat hulppeasti suuremmasta ja hienommasta hallista?


Uudessa hallissa maksavat, koska se ei tule olemaan kunnan omistuksessa. Monitoimihalli kuitenkin mahdollistaa seuroille aivan erilaiset tulovirrat (mm. yritys- ja vipmyynnin kautta) kuin Hakametsä.




> (Kaikille kiekkoa seuraamattomille mainittakoon, että 3000 katsojaa 12 tuhatta katsojaa vetävässä hallissa on melko kolkkoa. Asian voi käydä kokemassa Pasilassa tai Artukaisissa).


Pasilassa ei enää tällä kaudella onnistu  :Razz: , mutta Artukaisten kolkkoutta voi mennä aistimaan vaikka huomenna  :Mad: , (jos onnistuu hommaamaan liput mustasta pörssistä).




> Tämä kunnallinen urheiluareenarakentaminen ansaitsisi kyllä kriittistä tarkastelua jossain valtakunnallisessa mediassa. Niin uskomattomalla potaskalla halleja ja stadioneita yritetään kunnallisille päättäjille ympäri Suomen myydä. Tampere on yksi esimerkki, Espoon jalkapalloareena toinen, Vaasan jäähalli ja jalkapallostadion kolmansia ja vastaavia löytyy varmasti muualtakin. Veronmaksajien niskaan kaatuvat kaikki, sikäli kun toteutuvat.


Mikä ei kuulu joukkoon? Vastaan itse: Tampereen keskusareena. Se ei täytä asettamaasi ehtoa veronmaksajan niskan kuormittajana.




> Mutta tämä on jo täysin off topic joten hallikannanottoja jatkettakoon muualla.


Ylläpito tehnee omat ratkaisunsa ja niistä aiheutuvat toimenpiteet.

----------


## j-lu

> Monitoimihallin asiakkaidenkeräilyalue on toki huomattavasti laajempi kuin Tampereen kunta. Henk.koht. olisin jopa toivonut hieman isompaa hallia, joka olisi vielä vahvemmin haastanut Jaffalan. Järkevillä tilaratkaisuilla myös isompi halli saadaan muuntautumaan hyvin eri kokoluokan tapahtumille.


On keräilyalue mikä hyvänsä, alueen väestöpohja on silti mitätön verrattuna pk-seutuun. Tampereelle voisi olla mahdollista rakentaa valtakunnan ykkösareena, jos Suomi olisi vähän tasaisemmin asutettu. Ei kuitenkaan ole ja jostain Keski- taikka Varsinais-Suomesta on melko sama matkustaa Helsinkiin kuin Tampereelle. Lisäksi näillä näkymin Tampereen kiekkolato ei tule tarjoamaan sellaista lisäarvoa Hartwall-areenaan verrattuna, että Live nationin kannattaisi tuoda leidikakat ja vitnijuustonit mieluummin Tampereelle. Eivät siis ole tulossa.

Hyvä vertailukohta Tampereelle on Turkuhalli. 




> Uudessa hallissa maksavat, koska se ei tule olemaan kunnan omistuksessa. Monitoimihalli kuitenkin mahdollistaa seuroille aivan erilaiset tulovirrat (mm. yritys- ja vipmyynnin kautta) kuin Hakametsä.


Aivan kuten lähes konkurssiin menneelle kiekko-TPS:lle? Jokeritkin on tainnut tehdä uuden hallin aikana tappiota keskimäärin yli miljoonan kaudessa. Tulovirrat ovat kovia, menovirrat vielä kovempia.




> Mikä ei kuulu joukkoon? Vastaan itse: Tampereen keskusareena. Se ei täytä asettamaasi ehtoa veronmaksajan niskan kuormittajana.


Parin vuoden takaisten laskelmien mukaan areena olisi 3-4 miljoonaa euroa tappiollinen per vuosi ilman kaupungin takausta koko projektille. Kun tietää, miten optimistia nämä laskelmat tuppaavat olemaan, on syytä pelätä, että tappiota tulee 3-4 miljoonaa vuodessa kaupungin takauksellakin.

----------


## kouvo

> On keräilyalue mikä hyvänsä, alueen väestöpohja on silti mitätön verrattuna pk-seutuun. Tampereelle voisi olla mahdollista rakentaa valtakunnan ykkösareena, jos Suomi olisi vähän tasaisemmin asutettu. Ei kuitenkaan ole ja jostain Keski- taikka Varsinais-Suomesta on melko sama matkustaa Helsinkiin kuin Tampereelle. Lisäksi näillä näkymin Tampereen kiekkolato ei tule tarjoamaan sellaista lisäarvoa Hartwall-areenaan verrattuna, että Live nationin kannattaisi tuoda leidikakat ja vitnijuustonit mieluummin Tampereelle. Eivät siis ole tulossa.


Tampere on huomattavasti paremmassa paikassa helsinkiin verrattuna esim. Keski-Suomesta tai Pohjanmaalta katsottuna, toki myöskin mm. Lapista katsottuna, mutta siinä alkaa etäisyys jo kaventamaan suhteellista hyötyä. helsingistä ei myöskään ole yhtään sen pitempi matka Tampereelle kuin toisinpäin, vaikka usein siltä kyllä vaikuttaakin. Konserttien järjestäjät ja ohjelmatoimistot ovat ilmaisseet kiinnostuksensa tuoda myös Tampereelle isoja tapahtumia, jos vain esiintymispaikka olisi. Ratinassahan on jotain isohkoja keikkoja vedettykin, mutta se nyt ei aivan sovellu ympärivuotiseen käyttöön.




> Hyvä vertailukohta Tampereelle on Turkuhalli.


On toki. Pääosin julkisrahoitteista puskiin rakennettua yksityisautoiluun lähes kokonaan tukeutuvaa hallia Tampereelle ollaan suunnittelemassa, vai?




> Aivan kuten lähes konkurssiin menneelle kiekko-TPS:lle? Jokeritkin on tainnut tehdä uuden hallin aikana tappiota keskimäärin yli miljoonan kaudessa. Tulovirrat ovat kovia, menovirrat vielä kovempia.


Urheilubisnes on pääosin tappiollista toimintaa maasta/lajista riippumatta (toki muutamia poikkeuksia löytyy, Suomesta lähinnä Kärpät), eikä sinänsä liity tähän asiaan mitenkään.




> Parin vuoden takaisten laskelmien mukaan areena olisi 3-4 miljoonaa euroa tappiollinen per vuosi ilman kaupungin takausta koko projektille. Kun tietää, miten optimistia nämä laskelmat tuppaavat olemaan, on syytä pelätä, että tappiota tulee 3-4 miljoonaa vuodessa kaupungin takauksellakin.


Tämän takia kunnan ei tulekaan lähteä takaamaan lainoja. Monitoimihalli nousee jos sijoittajat katsovat saavansa siitä jotain hyötyä itselleen. Ja tämän tuskin luulisi haittaavan ketään muita kuin kategorisesti kiekkoa vihaavia ja ratapihojen kauneusarvoja korostavia ihmisiä.

----------


## Eppu

> Lähinnä on valitettu olosuhteista, ei juuri muuta. Voisi kuvitella että laajan jalkapalloväen piiristä löytyisi sen verran pätäkkää, että ainakin osarahoitus lämmitettävälle tekonurmelle (~1M), (jonka puute on mielestäni Tampereen jalkapallo-olosuhteiden suurin epäkohta), onnistuttaisiin kaapimaan kokoon.


Jalkapallo-olosuhteet ovat kyllä hieman toisesta syystä sellaisia kuin ovat. Eräät kunnallispoliitikot ovat olleetkin ahkeria tällä saralla: http://palvelut.tampere.fi/osallistu....phtml?id=2786.




> Mikä ei kuulu joukkoon? Vastaan itse: Tampereen keskusareena. Se ei täytä asettamaasi ehtoa veronmaksajan niskan kuormittajana.


Eihän tätä asiaa voi tietää. Tulisi varmasti halvemmaksi kaupungille pitäytyä Hakametsässä, kun uudessa tilanteessa  kaupunki maksaa jääajasta tälle halliyhtiölle. Entäpä jos homma ei kannatakaan? Ollaanko silloin sitten sorvaamassa jotain sopimusta, että kkaupunki ostaa entistä enemmän jääaikaa ja kustannukset nousevat. Mikäli hallin rakentaminen ja ylläpito olisi kannattavaa ilman kaupungin minkäänlaista mukaantuloa, oltaisiinko sitä silloin rakentamassa? Tuskinpa vaan, kun hanke ei yksinkertaisesti ole kannattava.

----------


## petteri

Kunnollinen sisähalli kuuluu nykyaikaisen kaupungin varustukseen ja lisää kaupungin houkuttelevuutta asuinpaikkana.

Tampereen uutta jäähallia on suunniteltu kohta 20 vuotta ja nyt se näyttää toteutuvan.

Jos jalkapalloväellä on ongelmia olosuhteiden kanssa, kehottaisin jalkapalloihmisiä aloittamaan nyt  6000-9000 katsojan ja 20-50 miljoonan katetun stadionin rakentamisen ja rahoituksen suunnittelun. Kun alatte nyt töihin, niin voi olla, että reilun 10 vuoden päästä stadion on valmis.

----------


## j-lu

> On toki. Pääosin julkisrahoitteista puskiin rakennettua yksityisautoiluun lähes kokonaan tukeutuvaa hallia Tampereelle ollaan suunnittelemassa, vai?


Parempi olisi, sillä autoilun luvatussa maassa ja sen maaseudulla parkkipaikkojen puute on aina suurempi ongelma kuin joukkoliikenneyhteyksien puute.




> Urheilubisnes on pääosin tappiollista toimintaa maasta/lajista riippumatta (toki muutamia poikkeuksia löytyy, Suomesta lähinnä Kärpät), eikä sinänsä liity tähän asiaan mitenkään.


Liittyy se sinänsä, että suurin osa areenan käyttöasteesta lasketaan tämän pääosin tappiollisen bisneksen varaan. Entä jos toinen joukkue kaatuu/tulee siihen tulokseen, että Hakametsässä on parempi, kun tulot eivät uudella hienolla areenalla vastaa menoja? 




> Tämän takia kunnan ei tulekaan lähteä takaamaan lainoja. Monitoimihalli nousee jos sijoittajat katsovat saavansa siitä jotain hyötyä itselleen.


Sittenhän tässä ei ole mitään ongelmaa kenenkään puolesta. Jännityksellä odotamme Tampereelle yksityisellä rahalla nousevaa hallia.

----------


## kouvo

> hanke ei yksinkertaisesti ole kannattava.





> Eihän tätä asiaa voi tietää.





> Liittyy se sinänsä, että suurin osa areenan käyttöasteesta lasketaan tämän pääosin tappiollisen bisneksen varaan. Entä jos toinen joukkue kaatuu/tulee siihen tulokseen, että Hakametsässä on parempi, kun tulot eivät uudella hienolla areenalla vastaa menoja?


Ipahan ei voi siityä takaisin Hakametsään mahdollisen divarivisiitin ajaksi, koska se on muutettu monitoimihallin valmistumisen jälkeen muuhun käyttöön. Ainoa mahdollisuus Ipalla (jos siis haluaa siirtyä) on mennä muutama sähkäripysäkki etelämmäksi yhteistyöseuransa halliin. Ja tällöin monitoimihallista vapautuu kapasiteettia tuottavammille tapahtumille.




> Sittenhän tässä ei ole mitään ongelmaa kenenkään puolesta. Jännityksellä odotamme Tampereelle yksityisellä rahalla nousevaa hallia.


Ei olekaan, jäämme odottamaan mitä tapahtuu.

----------


## Ertsu

...ja sitten takaisin aiheeseen. Aamulehti on nyt järjestänyt äänestyksen ratikan kannatuksesta.
http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...gelmaan/181995
"Lopullinen ratkaisu" ei tässä yhteydessä tarkoita juutalaiskysymystä.

----------


## lunastaja

> ...ja sitten takaisin aiheeseen. Aamulehti on nyt järjestänyt äänestyksen ratikan kannatuksesta.
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...gelmaan/181995
> "Lopullinen ratkaisu" ei tässä yhteydessä tarkoita juutalaiskysymystä.


Äänestystulos: 1 132 ratikan kannalla, 162 vastaan.  :Smile: 
http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...132-162/182959

----------


## kouvo

> Äänestystulos: 1 132 ratikan kannalla, 162 vastaan. 
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...132-162/182959


Aika tylyt pesäpallolukemat. Eipä olisi uskonut normimielipidenettiaamulehtikommenttien perusteella. Ammattivalittajat eivät ilmeisesti olleet jaksaneet kirjoittaa tähän äänestykseen kuin yhden mielipiteen/ammattivalittaja. Vähän jäi harmittamaan että yhtään Koukkuniemi-dystopiaa ei oltu kelpuutettu vastustajapuolen julkaistuihin kommentteihin.

----------


## teme

> Aika tylyt pesäpallolukemat. Eipä olisi uskonut normimielipidenettiaamulehtikommenttien perusteella. Ammattivalittajat eivät ilmeisesti olleet jaksaneet kirjoittaa tähän äänestykseen kuin yhden mielipiteen/ammattivalittaja. Vähän jäi harmittamaan että yhtään Koukkuniemi-dystopiaa ei oltu kelpuutettu vastustajapuolen julkaistuihin kommentteihin.


Tutkittukin nyrkkisääntö: Ihmiset ilmaiset vähintään viisi kertaa odennäköisemmin vastuksensa kuin kannatuksensa. Eli jos vaikka kommenteissa viisi vastustaa ja yksi tukee jotain hanketta, niin todennäköisesti kannatus on 50 - 50.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tutkittukin nyrkkisääntö: Ihmiset ilmaiset vähintään viisi kertaa odennäköisemmin vastuksensa kuin kannatuksensa. Eli jos vaikka kommenteissa viisi vastustaa ja yksi tukee jotain hanketta, niin todennäköisesti kannatus on 50 - 50.


Hei, tarkoittaako tämä sitä, että vastausten todellinen suhde vaienneet huomioiden lieneekin luokkaa 5x1132 : 162 = 5660:162 eli 97 % kannattaa ja 3 % vastustaa? Taitaa olla ratikan kannattamisen maailmanennätys?  :Very Happy:

----------


## jawahl

Suurta "ratikkavaalia" mainostettiin AL:n verkkolehdessä yli puolen sivun mitalla ja ilmaistiin sen johtavan "lopulliseen ratkaisuun".  :Laughing: 
Isoin kirjaimin myös mainostettiin, että lehdessä julkaistaan äänestäjien perusteluita laajalti. 

Vaan eipä ole vaalitulos lehteen ehtinyt. Se oli nimittäin "väärä" tulos AL:n jutuista vastaavalle porukalle... No, sen verran kuitenkin, että kahdella lauseella mainittiin pienessä ylänurkan läntissä, että "ratikan kannattajat voittivat äänestyksen. Sitä perusteltiin ekologisuudella".  :Laughing: 

Se "voitto" muuten tosiaan tuli murskaluvuin ja sitä perusteltiin erittäin paljon muilla perusteilla kuin ekologisuudella. AL- blogeissa toimittaja arvioi "väärää tulosta" näin:
"vastustajien tavoite on vedota järkeen, kun kannattajat puhuvat tunteella"
HUUTONAURUA TÄHÄN!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> AL- blogeissa toimittaja arvioi "väärää tulosta" näin:
> "vastustajien tavoite on vedota järkeen, kun kannattajat puhuvat tunteella"


Sinänsä Kammonen voi hyvinkin olla oikeassa tässä. Ei raitiovaunun kannattajien joukossa mitään suurta lukumäärää todellisia asiantuntijoita ole, vaan suurin osa suhtautuu asiaan pitkälti mielikuviin ja tunteisiin perustuen. Se ei toki tarkoita, etteikö päätöksiä voisi asiasta tehdä järkiperustein. Toisaalta moni saattaa kannattaa ratikkaa omasta mielestään järkiperustein, muttei asiantuntemattomana osaa niitä ilmaista ja siksi käyttää tunnepohjaisia argumentteja. Ja Kammonen tarkoittanee viestintää opiskelleena (kai?) muutenkin, ovatko vastustajien tai kannattajien argumentit sisällöltään logosta, vai patosta, ja näyttäisi siltä, että vastustajat pyrkivät käyttämään paljon logokseen vetoavia argumentteja. Sillä ei vielä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, kuinka tukevalla pohjalla se vastustajien logos oikeasti on.

----------


## jawahl

Juu. Ei raitiotiekannattajistakaan läheskään kaikilla mitään painavia perusteita ole, mutta kun katsoi vastauksia joita toimittaja arvioi, niin ei voi kuin ihmetellä mistä toimittaja löysi tämän "vastustajat argumentoivat järkiperustein".

Järkiperuste ei ole se, että kirjoittaa perusteluksi "kallis", "järjetön" tai "peruspalvelut kuntoon ensin" ja muutama huutomerkki perään. 
Perustelu on se, että osoitetaan se kalleus tai järjettömyys pilkkomalla eri tekijät osiin luvuin, esimerkein ja faktatiedoin.

----------


## Eppu

> Juu. Ei raitiotiekannattajistakaan läheskään kaikilla mitään painavia perusteita ole, mutta kun katsoi vastauksia joita toimittaja arvioi, niin ei voi kuin ihmetellä mistä toimittaja löysi tämän "vastustajat argumentoivat järkiperustein".


Sinänsä tässä argumentoinnissa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä, osoittaa vaan journalismin tason Aamulehden toimittajien keskuudessa.

Mutta entäpä tämä keskusareenahanke? Mikäli tunneperustelut eivät kelpaa ratikan suhteen, voidaanko hallin rakentamista perustella järjellä? Entä sitä, että kaupunki lähtee mukaan hallihankkeeseen. Mitenkäs hallihanketta ollaan noin ylipäätään tähän mennessä puolusteltu, jollei pelkästään tunnepohjalta?

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta entäpä tämä keskusareenahanke? Mikäli tunneperustelut eivät kelpaa ratikan suhteen, voidaanko hallin rakentamista perustella järjellä? Entä sitä, että kaupunki lähtee mukaan hallihankkeeseen. Mitenkäs hallihanketta ollaan noin ylipäätään tähän mennessä puolusteltu, jollei pelkästään tunnepohjalta?


No jaa, eiköhän tuon hankkeen vastustajatkin ole kunnostautuneet varsin ansiokkaasti tunnepohjaisen argumentaation saralla.




> Ehkä niin, mutta hallihanke on silti nyt ehdotetussakin muodossa turha. Jääkiekon pelaamiseen, harjoitteluun ja lajin seuraamiseen *on Tampereella jo nyt erinomaiset olosuhteet*. Lisäksi Tullin/Yliopiston alue on jo rakennettu niin tukkoon *rumia rakennuksia* (Technopolis, Tulli Business Park ym.) ettei sinne mahdu mielestäni yhtään enempää.  Se, että esimerkiksi *jalkapallon harjoitteluolosuhteet ovat surkealla tolalla* ja kaupunki on myöntänyt satsaavansa  nyt yhteensä 46 miljoonaa (kansi + kunnallistekniikka) tähän hankkeeseen, osoittaa että tässä ollaan nyt *nöyristelemässä tamperelaisen kiekkomafian edessä*. Miten tämä hanke muka voi olla niin korkealla tärkeysjärjestyksessä, kun muut vastaavan kokoiset hankkeet ovat edenneet huomattavasti hitaammin? Hallia emme tarvitse, *se hyödyttäisi vain pienen, mielestäni elitistisen ryhmän etuja*. Ratikka ja lähijunat ym. joukkoliikennejärjestelmä sen sijaan hyödyttää kaikkia, etenkin jos se on hyvin toteutettu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja Kammonen tarkoittanee viestintää opiskelleena (kai?) muutenkin, ovatko vastustajien tai kannattajien argumentit sisällöltään logosta, vai patosta, ja näyttäisi siltä, että vastustajat pyrkivät käyttämään paljon logokseen vetoavia argumentteja. Sillä ei vielä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, kuinka tukevalla pohjalla se vastustajien logos oikeasti on.


No enpä tiedä. Kuinka järkiperäisiä argumentteja ovat esimerkiksi "ratikka on suuruudenhullua haihattelua josta keskusteleminenkin pitäisi jo kieltää" ja vastaavat? Ehkä järkiperäisimmät argumentit ovat luokkaa "ratikka vie rahat Koukkuniemestä" (=vanhainkodista), mutta nekään eivät ole perusteltuja, kun niitä toistellaan papukaijamaisesti siitä huolimatta, että laskelmat näyttävät ratikan tuovan säästöjä. Vastustajien kommenteista valtaosa on suoraa copy-pastea menneistä keskusteluista, vain nimimerkki vaihtuu koko ajan. Itse keskusteltavaa aihetta ei ole koskaan noteerattu vaan copy-pastettu osuus pysyy aina samana (erilaisia toistuvia perusviestejä taitaa olla vain tusinan luokkaa).

Toki näistäkin mielipiteistä on valikoitavissa yksittäisiä virkkeitä, jotka irrallisina asiayhteydestä saadaan näyttämään lähes järkeviltä. Samoin kannattajien järkevistäkin kommenteista voidaan irrottaa päättömän kuuloisia ajatuksia. Kun näitä annostellaan esim. lehden sivulle suhteessa 50/50, niin mielikuva käydystä keskustelusta muuttuu sävyltään aivan toiseksi kuin mitä se alunperin oli.

Tämä ei tietysti sinänsä todista vielä mitään, mutta kun muistetaan että viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana päätoimittaja Pokkinen on omissa kirjoituksissaan kunnostautunut järjestelmällisenä raitiotien vastustajana, niin jonkinlainen linja tässä on nähtävissä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuinka järkiperäisiä argumentteja ovat esimerkiksi "ratikka on suuruudenhullua haihattelua josta keskusteleminenkin pitäisi jo kieltää" ja vastaavat?


Eihän nyt puhuttu yleisesti raitiovaunusta esitetyistä perusteista vaan nimenomaan tuon Aamulehden kyselyn vastauksista. Todennäköisesti sinne ei erityisen paljon ole tullut näitä "suuruudenhullua haihattelua" -kommentteja.




> Ehkä järkiperäisimmät argumentit ovat luokkaa "ratikka vie rahat Koukkuniemestä"


Minähän en pyrkinyt analysoimaan niiden järkisyihin vetoavien argumenttien logiikkaa ollenkaan, vaan ainoastaan toteamaan, että siinä nimenomaan pyritään vetoamaan logos-argumentein, ei patos-argumentein. Ja uskon, että juuri tätä Kammonenkin kommentillaan ajoi takaa. Ei ole välttämättä erityisen fiksua sanoa, että raitiovaunu on kallis, mutta nimenomaan järkisyihin vetoava argumentti se silti on. Se on toki hyvin pahasti erheellinen järkisyy, mutta tunnesyy se ei ole. Ja toki se saattaa olla lähtöisin melkoisen tunteikkaasta ennakkoasenteesta, mutta se tuodaan kuitenkin ulos nimenomaan muiden ihmisten järkeen, ei tunteisiin, vetoavana.

Mutta yleisestihän nykymedian ongelma on, että mielipiteiden määrä on korvannut laatua. Kaikki tavallisten pulliaisten mielipiteet asetetaan samalle viivalle asiantuntijoiden kanssa, olipa sitten raitiovaunun puolella tai sitä vastaan. Ja mitä tavallisiin pulliaisiin muuten tulee, nimenomaan heidän tunnesyihin vetoavilla argumenteilla onkin merkitystä, koska niistä saa indikaatiota siitä, mitä potentiaaliset käyttäjät ratikasta ajattelevat. Se, että raitiovaunulla on tavallisten ihmisten enemmistö nimenomaan tunnesyiden puolella, on erittäin positiivinen asia. Järkisyitä pohdittaessa kun arvoa ei ole mielipiteiden määrällä vaan niiden laadulla. Siksi on toisaalta myös hyvä, että kyselyyn tuli positiivisia tunnepohjaisia argumentteja, koska se kertoo myös siitä, että asialla ovat ihan tavalliset kaupunkilaiset eivätkä pelkästään teknokraatit.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eihän nyt puhuttu yleisesti raitiovaunusta esitetyistä perusteista vaan nimenomaan tuon Aamulehden kyselyn vastauksista. Todennäköisesti sinne ei erityisen paljon ole tullut näitä "suuruudenhullua haihattelua" -kommentteja.


Ei niin paljon kuin vapaisiin kommentteihin. Kenties johtuen siitä että vastaukset oli rajoitettu yhteen meiliosoitetta kohti. Toimittajan blogista löytyy muuten linkki suoraan vastausaineistoon, jos kiinnostaa itse vilkaista millaisia kommentteja annettiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kenties johtuen siitä että vastaukset oli rajoitettu yhteen meiliosoitetta kohti.


Jaa... Ymmärtääkseni kuka tahansa voi perustaa koiralleen, kissalleen, kultakalalleen sekä näiden kaikkien lapsille, lapsenlapsille sekä mainittujen yksilöiden serkuille ja pikkuserkuille tasan niin monta gmail-sähköpostiosoitetta kuin vain viitsii tehdä.

Nimim. "Ei koskaan kyllä tuollaisia keinoja käyttäen"  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ymmärtääkseni kuka tahansa voi perustaa koiralleen, kissalleen, kultakalalleen sekä näiden kaikkien lapsille, lapsenlapsille sekä mainittujen yksilöiden serkuille ja pikkuserkuille tasan niin monta gmail-sähköpostiosoitetta kuin vain viitsii tehdä.


Joo, mutta on työläämpää kuin vain spämmääminen eri nimimerkeillä.

----------


## Ertsu

Mitähän, jos palattaisiin taas otsikon aiheeseen? Tamperelaisessa on juttua aiheesta, mutta en ymmärrä, miksei kukaan muu viitsi kommentoida kuin minä.
http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Uutiset/...aatos-kevaalla

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitähän, jos palattaisiin taas otsikon aiheeseen? Tamperelaisessa on juttua aiheesta, mutta en ymmärrä, miksei kukaan muu viitsi kommentoida kuin minä.
> http://www.tamperelainen.fi/Uutiset/...aatos-kevaalla


Tulihan tuonnekin sentään jotain kommentteja.

Minulla on hyvin vähän sanottavaa ratikan yksityiskohtaisesta linjauksesta, mutta yksi kysymys kuitenkin. On verrattu keskenään Sammonkatua kulkevaa suorempaa linjausta ja toisaalta kiertoa TAYSin kautta. Kuinka suuri on matka-aikojen ero (esim välillä Hervanta-Hämeenkatu) näissä kahdessa vaihtoehdossa? Ja kuinka tärkeänä kohteena foorumilaiset pitävät TAYSia, eli kannattaako ratikka kierrättää sitä kautta vai ei? 

Olisiko mahdotonta tehdä molemmat radat ja ajattaa joka toinen vuoro toista kautta? Tietysti tuo merkitsee haarojen vuorovälin tuplaantumista, ja ellei sattuman oikusta pidempi linja ole perusvuorovälin mittainen, epätasaista vuoroväliä toiselle yhteisistä osuuksista.

Tamperelainen kirjoittaa, että ensi keväänä olisi valmiina konsulttityö, alustava yleissuunnitelma. Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoista puolestaan ilmenee, että päätöksentekopolku olisi seuraava:

- alustava yleissuunnitelma
- yleissuunnitelma
- hankepäätös
- hankesuunnitelma

Hiukan ihmettelen tuota, sillä kun sanotaan, että varsinainen hankepäätös on tarkoitus tehdä seuraavassa vaiheessa (yleissuunnitelma), niin eikös kuitenkin pitäisi olla niin, että hankepäätös tehdään, kun hankesuunnitelma on valmis?

Jani linkkasi viestissään Aamulehden blogin, jossa on eritelty lehden ratikkaäänestyksen perusteluja. Blogissa on aivan erinomainen, Janin kokoama tiedosto, jossa on koottuna käytännössä kaikki ratikkaa vastustavat argumentit ja vastattu niihin. Tiedoston voi ladata tästä, suosittelen! http://api.ning.com/files/lfmej0NTlP...argumentit.xls

On mielenkiintoista nähdä, että tässäkin asiassa ihmisiä lähinnä pelottaa ja vastustus on enemmän ennakkoluuloa ja tunnetta kuin tietoa. Pari kommenttia noihin Janin kokoamiin vasta-argumentteihin:

Argumentti 24: mihin perustuu tuo, että ratikalle sattuisi hyvin vähän onnettomuuksia? Olisiko tälle jotain lähdettä?

Argumentti 30: raiteita ei tarvitse uusia edes 10-15 vuoden välein. Kaarteet ovat eri juttu, ja mitä jyrkempi kaarre, sitä tiheämpi uusimistarve. Mutta suoran radan kuuluu kestää paljon pidempään, 30 vuotta ei ole mahdoton. Olettaen tietysti, että vaunut ovat jotain muuta kuin Helsingin variotrameja, jotka kyllä syövät kiskoja minkä ehtivät.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tulihan tuonnekin sentään jotain kommentteja.
> 
> Minulla on hyvin vähän sanottavaa ratikan yksityiskohtaisesta linjauksesta, mutta yksi kysymys kuitenkin. On verrattu keskenään Sammonkatua kulkevaa suorempaa linjausta ja toisaalta kiertoa TAYSin kautta. Kuinka suuri on matka-aikojen ero (esim välillä Hervanta-Hämeenkatu) näissä kahdessa vaihtoehdossa? Ja kuinka tärkeänä kohteena foorumilaiset pitävät TAYSia, eli kannattaako ratikka kierrättää sitä kautta vai ei?


Kannattaa kierrättää ilman muuta. Katsaus TAYSin parkkipaikoilla kertoo omaa kieltään. 




> Olisiko mahdotonta tehdä molemmat radat ja ajattaa joka toinen vuoro toista kautta? Tietysti tuo merkitsee haarojen vuorovälin tuplaantumista, ja ellei sattuman oikusta pidempi linja ole perusvuorovälin mittainen, epätasaista vuoroväliä toiselle yhteisistä osuuksista.


Sammonkadun raide voisi olla pistoraide, josta olisi vaihtoyhteys Hervannan ratikkaan. En nyt  äkkipäätä keksi mitään, mihin se siitä jatkaisi. Jankankin voisi palvella lähijunilla.




> Argumentti 30: raiteita ei tarvitse uusia edes 10-15 vuoden välein. Kaarteet ovat eri juttu, ja mitä jyrkempi kaarre, sitä tiheämpi uusimistarve. Mutta suoran radan kuuluu kestää paljon pidempään, 30 vuotta ei ole mahdoton. Olettaen tietysti, että vaunut ovat jotain muuta kuin Helsingin variotrameja, jotka kyllä syövät kiskoja minkä ehtivät.


Pitääkö ratikassa olla kiinteä akseli yhdistämässä eri puolen pyörät toisiinsa? Jos on, niin miksi?

----------


## kouvo

> Minulla on hyvin vähän sanottavaa ratikan yksityiskohtaisesta linjauksesta, mutta yksi kysymys kuitenkin. On verrattu keskenään Sammonkatua kulkevaa suorempaa linjausta ja toisaalta kiertoa TAYSin kautta. Kuinka suuri on matka-aikojen ero (esim välillä Hervanta-Hämeenkatu) näissä kahdessa vaihtoehdossa? Ja kuinka tärkeänä kohteena foorumilaiset pitävät TAYSia, eli kannattaako ratikka kierrättää sitä kautta vai ei?


Ero on muutamia minuutteja, ehdottomasti reilusti alle 5. Eikä TAYSia mielestäni voi missään tapauksessa jättää reitin ulkopuolelle.




> Olisiko mahdotonta tehdä molemmat radat ja ajattaa joka toinen vuoro toista kautta? Tietysti tuo merkitsee haarojen vuorovälin tuplaantumista, ja ellei sattuman oikusta pidempi linja ole perusvuorovälin mittainen, epätasaista vuoroväliä toiselle yhteisistä osuuksista.


Itse en lähtisi haaroittamaan. Sammonkadun ratikan voisi ottaa käyttöön siinä vaiheessa kun linjasto laajenee esim. Koiliskeskuksen suuntaan.




> Lännen suunnalla on luovuttu ajatuksesta rakentaa ratikkakiskot Porin-radan viereen.
> 
>  Tarjouspyynnön työohjelmassa on esitetty linjausvaihtoehdoiksi joko Paasikiventie tai Pispalan valtatie. Radan viereen kyllä pystyy rakentamaan, mutta ahdasta tulisi. Raskaan raideliikenteen jatkokehittämisen kannalta tämä ei kuitenkaan toimi.


Sinänsä sääli, mielestäni ratakäytävä olisi ollut paras vaihtoehto. Paasikiventien varressa ei ole mitään ja Pispalan valtatiellä nyt luulisi olevan vähintäänkin ratakäytävän veroiset ahtausongelmat, eli ratikka tulee matelemaan siellä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ero on muutamia minuutteja, ehdottomasti reilusti alle 5. Eikä TAYSia mielestäni voi missään tapauksessa jättää reitin ulkopuolelle.
> 
> Itse en lähtisi haaroittamaan. Sammonkadun ratikan voisi ottaa käyttöön siinä vaiheessa kun linjasto laajenee esim. Koiliskeskuksen suuntaan.


Juuri näin, samaa mieltä näistä.




> Sinänsä sääli, mielestäni ratakäytävä olisi ollut paras vaihtoehto. Paasikiventien varressa ei ole mitään ja Pispalan valtatiellä nyt luulisi olevan vähintäänkin ratakäytävän veroiset ahtausongelmat, eli ratikka tulee matelemaan siellä.


Pispalan valtatie on hieman ahdas, mutta kyllä se ratikka sinne saadaan mahtumaan. Itse kadulla on (tai vähintään on järjestettävissä pienin muutoksin) leveyttä tällä hetkellä vähintään noin kolmen kapeahkon kaistan verran. Itse olen pohtinut sellaistakin järjestelyä, jossa ahtaissa paikoissa olisi kadun keskellä dedikoitu yksiraiteinen väylä ratikalle, mutta sen molemmin puolin ajoradalla olisi lisäksi kiskot autojen seassa. Sitä yksiraiteista keskiraidetta ajettaisiin tarpeen mukaan kapasiteetin salliessa kumpaankin suuntaan pysäkeillä sivuuttaen. (Tiedossa on että yksiraiteinen rata voi sellaisenaan periaatteessa hanskata jopa 10 min vuorovälin.)

Pääasiallisesti kuitenkin dedikoitua raidetta käytettäisiin ruuhkan suuntaan (aamulla keskustaan, iltapäivällä länteen) ja jompaa kumpaa autoliikenteen seassa sijaitsevaa raidetta ruuhkaa vastaan. Tiedossahan on, että Pispalan valtatien ruuhkat ovat varsin vahvasti suunta- ja kellonaikasidonnaisia eli ruuhka-aikaankin ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan pystyy ajamaan käytännössä täysin esteettä. Tietysti tämä kolmen rinnakkaisen radan järjestely maksaisi hieman ekstraa, mutta toisaalta ei vaatisi kummoisia muutostöitä itse katutilaan ja lisäksi sitä sovellettaisiin vain niissä kapeissa kohdissa missä pakko. Muualla keskellä olisi perinteiseen tyyliin kaksi dedikoitua raidetta ja autojen seassa ei kuljettaisi. Kts. kuvaa, joka havainnollistaa järjestelyä. Huomaa vielä kuvasta, että matkustajan kannalta järjestely on sikäli helppo, että käytetty raide ei vaikuta siihen kummalta puolelta laituria ajetaan mihinkin suuntaan vaan laiturin puoli ja matkasuunta säilyvät samoina läpi vuorokauden.

Muitakin vaihtoehtoja saattaa olla. Eli kyllä se ratikka sinne saadaan mahtumaan -- tavalla tai toisella.

----------


## Ertsu

> Muitakin vaihtoehtoja saattaa olla. Eli kyllä se ratikka sinne saadaan mahtumaan -- tavalla tai toisella.


Ehdottaisin Paasikiventietä, mutta siinä vanhan Rantatien kohdalla vanhaa Rantatietä. Siihen rinteesen, missä on niitä vanhoja tehtaita, voisi rakentaa asuintaloja ja liukuportaat palvelemaan Pispalan Valtatien varressa asuvia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Argumentti 24: mihin perustuu tuo, että ratikalle sattuisi hyvin vähän onnettomuuksia? Olisiko tälle jotain lähdettä?


Valitettavasti minulla ei ole lähdettä. Olisi hyvä jos joltakulta löytyisi.

Tosin täytyy ymmärtää tämän tausta. Jotkut tamperelaiset vastustajat esittävät että ratikka on liikkuva tappoväline joka niittää kadulla ihmisiä kuin kauraa. Ja siksi sitä siis pitää vastustaa. Mutta eihän se noinkaan ole. Ei ratikkaonnettomuuksia havaintojeni mukaan uutisoida kovinkaan usein. Eikä säädösten tasolla ole nähty tarpeelliseksi vaatia raitiotien eristämistä jalankulkijoista kaiteella, aidalla tms. järjestelyllä. Kansainvälisten esimerkkien mukaan monesti jopa jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot poistetaan, jos autokatu muutetaan raitioväyläksi. On siis perusteita selittää vastustajille, että heidän pelkonsa / näkemyksensä ei ole tältä osin perusteltu tai totuudenmukainen. Parempi olisi tietysti kun olisi lähdetietoja tätä väitettä tukemaan, mutta ongelma on, että muutama vastustaja kykenee kysymään kysymyksiä ja esittämään perättömiä väitteitä nopeammin kuin joukko harrastajia tai asiantuntijoitakaan kykenee niihin vastaamaan tai niitä kumoamaan, todistustaakka kun jotain syystä näyttää aina jäävän hanketta puoltavalle taholle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehdottaisin Paasikiventietä, mutta siinä vanhan Rantatien kohdalla vanhaa Rantatietä. Siihen rinteesen, missä on niitä vanhoja tehtaita, voisi rakentaa asuintaloja ja liukuportaat palvelemaan Pispalan Valtatien varressa asuvia.


Pispalan valtatie on parempi ratkaisu, koska sen varressa on enemmän asutusta. Paasikiventien korridorissa asuu noin 1200 ihmistä ja Pispalan valtatien varressa noin 2800. Vaikka Onkiniemeen kaavoitettaisiin lisää, niin ei se silti nostane asukaslukua kuin korkeintaan tasoihin. Pispalan valtatien varressa on lisäksi koulutuksen, asioinnin, vapaa-ajan ja turismin kannalta mielenkiintoisempia kohteita kuin Näsijärven rannassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Argumentti 24: mihin perustuu tuo, että ratikalle sattuisi hyvin vähän onnettomuuksia? Olisiko tälle jotain lähdettä?


Raitioliikenteen onnettomuustilastoja on Suomesta vain Helsingistä. Henkilökilometriä kohden laskettuna raitiovaunuille tapahtuu toisiksi vähiten henkilövahinko-onnettomuuksia (20 % vähemmän kuin henkilöautoille). Vielä vähemmän tapahtuu busseille (n. 70 % vähemmän kuin henkilöautoille). Vaarallisin väline on polkupyörä (4 kertaa niin paljon kuin henkilöautoille). Raitiovaunut ovat kaikkein vähiten osallisina onnettomuuksissa, eli vain noin 2 %:ssa, kun henkilöautot ovat osallisina 81 %:ssa onnettomuuksista. Bussit ovat noin 8 %:ssa.

Se, että bussi on henkilövahingoissa turvallisempi kuin raitiovaunu ja että raitiovaunu on kuitenkin vähiten osallisena onnettomuuksissa johtuu siitä, että tilasto tehdään koko Helsingistä. Raitiovaunut liikennöivät kuitenkin vain keskustassa, jossa muutenkin tapahtuu eniten onnettomuuksia. Vertailukelpoiset luvut saadaan tilastoimalla vain se alue, jolla raitiovaunut toimivat. Karrikoiden voi sanoa, että ilman muuta ratikka on Tampereella turvallisin. Eihän tilastoissa näy yhtään ratikkaonnettomuutta Tampereella!

Tässä olevien tietojen lähde:
Nieminen, Kirsti; Pasanen, Eero (2003): Liikenneturvallisuus. Julkaisussa Liikenne Helsingissä 2002. Helsingin kaupungin tietokeskus, Tilastoja 2003:3. ISBN 1455-7231

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

> Raitioliikenteen onnettomuustilastoja on Suomesta vain Helsingistä. Henkilökilometriä kohden laskettuna raitiovaunuille tapahtuu toisiksi vähiten henkilövahinko-onnettomuuksia (20 % vähemmän kuin henkilöautoille). Vielä vähemmän tapahtuu busseille (n. 70 % vähemmän kuin henkilöautoille). Vaarallisin väline on polkupyörä (4 kertaa niin paljon kuin henkilöautoille). Raitiovaunut ovat kaikkein vähiten osallisina onnettomuuksissa, eli vain noin 2 %:ssa, kun henkilöautot ovat osallisina 81 %:ssa onnettomuuksista. Bussit ovat noin 8 %:ssa.
> Antero


Eikö Keski-Euroopan ratikkakaupungeista ole mitään onnettomuustilastoja?
Se syy, miksi Tampere viivyttää ratikkahanketta, selvisi minulle vasta muutama päivä sitten. Kaupungin pysäköintimaksutulot romahtavat, kun keskustaan pääsee ratikalla. Voisin lyödä vaikka vetoa, niin mitään päätöstä ei tule ensi keväänä, tai sitten se on kielteinen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Se syy, miksi Tampere viivyttää ratikkahanketta, selvisi minulle vasta muutama päivä sitten. Kaupungin pysäköintimaksutulot romahtavat, kun keskustaan pääsee ratikalla.


Tampere ei viivytä tällä hetkellä raitiotiehanketta vaan vie sitä aktiivisesti eteenpäin eli tekee nyt alustavaa yleissuunnitelmaa.

Viitannet Kaupunkiraideryhmän sähköpostikeskusteluihin? Niissähän vain todettiin, että pysäköintimaksut eivät sovellu yksin raitiotien rahoitukseen, koska pysäköintimaksuja ei ole realistista korottaa esimerkiksi kaksinkertaisiksi nykyisistä, ja lisäksi raitiotie tarjoaa yksityisautoa houkuttelevamman vaihtoehdon tulla keskustaan - niin kuin sen on tarkoituskin olla.

Omia oletuksiaan on turha levittää asioina jotka "selvisivät" sinulle. 

Tampere ei viivytä vaan edistää raitiotiehanketta. Suuren hankkeen toteutus vain kestää aikansa, varsinkin kun valtion osuus hankkeesta ei ole vielä selvillä eikä linjaustakaan vielä ratkaistu.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampere ei viivytä tällä hetkellä raitiotiehanketta vaan vie sitä aktiivisesti eteenpäin eli tekee nyt alustavaa yleissuunnitelmaa.


Niin. Onhan etanan vauhtikin aktiivista eteenpäin menoa. Ratikkahanketta on nyt hankittu n. 10 vuotta




> Viitannet Kaupunkiraideryhmän sähköpostikeskusteluihin? Niissähän vain todettiin, että pysäköintimaksut eivät sovellu yksin raitiotien rahoitukseen, koska pysäköintimaksuja ei ole realistista korottaa esimerkiksi kaksinkertaisiksi nykyisistä, ja lisäksi raitiotie tarjoaa yksityisautoa houkuttelevamman vaihtoehdon tulla keskustaan - niin kuin sen on tarkoituskin olla.


Pysäköintimaksuja korotettiin ihan hiljattain ja taisi olla 50%.




> Omia oletuksiaan on turha levittää asioina jotka "selvisivät" sinulle.


Saathan sinäkin kertoa omista oletuksistasi. Miksen minä saisi?




> Tampere ei viivytä vaan edistää raitiotiehanketta. Suuren hankkeen toteutus vain kestää aikansa, varsinkin kun valtion osuus hankkeesta ei ole vielä selvillä eikä linjaustakaan vielä ratkaistu.


http://www.tampere.fi/projekti/raideliikenne/index.htm

_"Ajankohtaista:

Raideliikenteen suunnittelu ei ole aktiivisessa vaiheessa. Tampereen seudun liikennejärjestelmän kokonaisuutta selvitetään TASE 2025- projektissa. "_

Tuo siis ilmeisestikin vuonna 2025 ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö Keski-Euroopan ratikkakaupungeista ole mitään onnettomuustilastoja?


On. Mutta mitä kauemmaksi ja erilaisempiin kulttuureihin mennään, sitä epäluotettavammaksi tilastotietojen soveltaminen meidän kulttuuriimme käy. Erilaisista käyttäytymiseen liittyvistä asioista tehdään paljon vertailuja eri maiden kesken. Se tarkoittaa, että tiedetään kulttuureissa olevan eroja ja niitä eroja tutkitaan. Eli ei kuvitella, että kaikkialla on samanlaista.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:29 ----------




> http://www.tampere.fi/projekti/raideliikenne/index.htm
> 
> _"Ajankohtaista:
> 
> Raideliikenteen suunnittelu ei ole aktiivisessa vaiheessa. Tampereen seudun liikennejärjestelmän kokonaisuutta selvitetään TASE 2025- projektissa. "_
> 
> Tuo siis ilmeisestikin vuonna 2025 ?


Linkkisi johtaa sivulle vuodelta 2004. Etkö ole ollenkaan seurannut kotikaupunkisi tapahtumia? Keväällä Tampereen valtuusto ja naapurikunnat päättivät seudun kehittämisen rakennemallista, joka perustuu raitiotiehen. Maanantaina on jätetty tarjouspyynnöt raitiotieverkon alustavasta suunnittelusta. Ja se työ tehdään talven aikana. Raitiotien perustaminen Tampereelle on erittäin aktiivisessa vaiheessa  nyt, vuonna 2010.

Antero

----------


## Ertsu

Miksei kaupunki päivitä sivujaan?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksei kaupunki päivitä sivujaan?


Tämä on kyllä sinänsä ihan hyvä kysymys. Toisaalta on ihan asiallista että vanha sivusto on jätetty pystyyn, koska siellä on kaikenlaista mielenkiintoista. Mutta uusista vaiheista löytyy tietoa sieltä täältä tipoittain. Täytyy seurata aika aktiivisesti, jotta tietää missä oikeasti mennään.

Veikkaan että kaupunki joko ei ole nähnyt tarpeelliseksi / aiheelliseksi ottaa kovin aktiivista tiedotuslinjaa tässä aiheessa (mikä olisikin saattanut provosoida jälleen kerran raivokasta vastustusta) tai sitten yksinkertaisesti kun edellinen projektiorganisaatio on ajettu alas ja uusia suunnitelmia haudotaan eri elimissä niin suunnitelmilla ei ole ollut oikein tiedotuksellista jatkumoa.

Eli paremminkin olisi voinut tiedottaa. Pääasia kuitenkin että homma oikeasti etenee.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pitääkö ratikassa olla kiinteä akseli yhdistämässä eri puolen pyörät toisiinsa? Jos on, niin miksi?


Minun varmaan pitäisi jotain asiasta tietääkin, niin vastaan tähän...  :Biggrin: 

Syitä sille, miksi raitiovaunussa (metrossa/junassa) pitää (l. on syytä olla) akseli yhdistämässä "saman akselin" eri puolen pyöriä, on kaksi:

1) Pyörimisnopeuseron synnyttäminen, eli vaunun kulkuominaisuudet kaarteissa. Pyörien kehien profiili on juuri sen takia kartiomainen, että radan kaarteessa pyöräkerran liikkuessa sivusuunnassa saman akselion pyörien välille syntyisi pyörimisnopeuseroa ja vaunu täten kääntyisi itsestään kaarteen suuntaan.

2) Raideleveyden tai tarkemmin sanoen ohjausmitan (Check Gauge/Leitmaß) pitäminen vakiona, eli vaunun kulkuominaisuudet vaihteissa/raideristeyksissä. Normaalisti kaarteissa vaunun (telin/pyöräkerran) liikettä ohjaa ulkokiskon ajoreuna (Fahrkante), mutta risteysalueella ohjauksen hoitaa sisäkiskon ohjausreuna (Leitkante). Nyt kun pyörien välillä ei ole akselia, ja mikään voima ei pidä ulkokaarteen puoleista pyörää vakioetäisyydellä sisäkaarteen puoleisesta pyörästä (jos telin pyöränripustuksen rakenne on sellainen, että se mahdollistaa tämän), on ainakin teoriassa olemassa riski ulkokaarteen puoleisen pyörän osumisesta risteyskappaleen kärkeen.

Tässä on se ensisijainen syy, miksi jo viime vuoden keväänä silloisessa HKL:ssä aloitettu selvitys syväuraisten raideristeysten käyttöönotosta Helsingin raitiotieverkolla on viivästynyt. Selvitys tulee kuitenkin ilmestymään tämän vuoden syksyllä.

Ja sitten asia 3, josta ei vielä täyttä varmuutta ole... Eli kun telin ns. johtoakselin ohjausmitta ei pysy vakiona, ja pyörien tuenta pääsee joustamaan sivusuunnassa, ei myöskään pelkästään ulkokiskon ohjausreuna enää ohjaa pyöräkertaa, vaan pyöräkertaa ottaa "sladissa" tukea myös sisäkiskon ajoreunasta, ja jopa pyrkii pois kiskoilta... Kun tämä ei onnistu koska ulkokaarteen puoleinen pyörä pysyy paremmin kiskoilla (tjsp.), niin sisäkaarteen puoleinen pyörä "hyppää" kiskon päältä alas takaisin kiskouraan ja aloittaa uudelleen em. kierteen.

Tässä on se toinen syy, miksi edellisessä kappaleessa mainittu Syväuraselvitys on viivästynyt. Kun kaikki vaan arvailevat, eikä kukaan osaa selittää asiaa perusfysiikan lakien avulla...Oma arvioni tästä ja kohdasta kaksi on se, että nämä pitäisi pystyä selittämään fysiikaan peruslakien avulla ja Newtonin ensimmäinen laki, eli Jatkavuuden laki olisi se oleellinen selittäjä tässä.

-Janne "Mr. Syväura" Peltola

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jätän Ertsun kommentit muuten omaan arvoonsa, mutta nettisivukysymys on hyvä.
Raideliikenteeseen liittyen tosiaan on tehty niin, että aina uudella työvaiheelle on perustettu uusi sivu ja vanhat sivut jäävät olemaan sellaisenaan hämäämään, jos ei seuraa tilannetta tarkemmin.

Ajankohtaisempia selvityksiä löytyy mm:

Tase 2025 (liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma tavoitevuodelle 2025):
http://www.tase2025.fi/

Rakennesuunnitelma ja Tase 2025 - toteuttamisohjelma:
http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/seutuha...telun_ohjelma/

Nyt käynnistyvälle alustavalle yleissuunnitelmalle ei varmaan vielä ole perustettu omia nettisivuja,
hankinta-asiakirjat löytynevät netistä.

----------


## Ertsu

> että radan kaarteessa pyöräkerran liikkuessa sivusuunnassa saman akselion pyörien välille syntyisi pyörimisnopeuseroa ja vaunu täten kääntyisi itsestään kaarteen suuntaan...
> 
> Nyt kun pyörien välillä ei ole akselia, ja mikään voima ei pidä ulkokaarteen puoleista pyörää vakioetäisyydellä sisäkaarteen puoleisesta pyörästä (jos telin pyöränripustuksen rakenne on sellainen, että se mahdollistaa tämän),...
> 
> Ja sitten asia 3, josta ei vielä täyttä varmuutta ole... Eli kun telin ns. johtoakselin ohjausmitta ei pysy vakiona, ja pyörien tuenta pääsee joustamaan sivusuunnassa,


Mutta kyllä kai pyörien pitämiseen vakioetäisyydellä toisistaan on muitakin konsteja kuin akseli?
Minun käsitykseni mukaan sitä akselia ei nimenomaan saisi olla, koska se aiheuttaa pyörien ja kiskojen kulumista jyrkissä kaarteissa. Ratikan tapauksessa käännyttäessä risteyksessä oikealle.
Muutenhan ratikka menee siitä mistä bussikin.

----------


## lunastaja

> Pispalan valtatie on parempi ratkaisu, koska sen varressa on enemmän asutusta. Paasikiventien korridorissa asuu noin 1200 ihmistä ja Pispalan valtatien varressa noin 2800. Vaikka Onkiniemeen kaavoitettaisiin lisää, niin ei se silti nostane asukaslukua kuin korkeintaan tasoihin. Pispalan valtatien varressa on lisäksi koulutuksen, asioinnin, vapaa-ajan ja turismin kannalta mielenkiintoisempia kohteita kuin Näsijärven rannassa.


Santalahden (valitusten jälkeen) hyväksytyn osayleiskaavan mukaan alueelle on tulossa noin 1450 uutta asukasta. Asemakaavoitus on aloitettu ja alue rakentunee arviolta noin vuoteen 2020 mennessä.
http://www.tampere.fi/kaavatjakiinte...antalahti.html

TAYS/TAMK/Teiskontie vs. Sammonkatu on mielenkiintoinen tapaus. Asukasmäärän kannalta Sammonkatu on ylivertainen, mutta noin muutoin taitaa hankkeen hyväksyttävyys olla todennäköisempää mikäli Keskusta ja TAYS:in alue yhdistetään ratikalla. Odotan mielenkiinnolla konsultin laskelmia siitä, kuinka paljon TAYS:in kautta koukkaaminen lisää matka-aikaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Santalahden (valitusten jälkeen) hyväksytyn osayleiskaavan mukaan alueelle on tulossa noin 1450 uutta asukasta. Asemakaavoitus on aloitettu ja alue rakentunee arviolta noin vuoteen 2020 mennessä.
> http://www.tampere.fi/kaavatjakiinte...antalahti.html


Juuri näin. Jää alle Pispalan valtatien korridorin asukasmäärästä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta kyllä kai pyörien pitämiseen vakioetäisyydellä toisistaan on muitakin konsteja kuin akseli???
> Minun käsitykseni mukaan sitä akselia ei nimenomaan saisi olla, koska se aiheuttaa pyörien ja kiskojen kulumista jyrkissä kaarteissa. Ratikan tapauksessa käännyttäessä risteyksessä oikealle.
> Muutenhan ratikka menee siitä mistä bussikin.


Ainakin rautatiepuolella pyörien samannopeuksisuus (ts. akseli) yhdessä pyöräprofiilin viistouden kanssa aiheuttaa tavoiteltavia kulkuominaisuuksia. Tällainen rakenne keskittää itsensä "keskelle kiskoa" itsestään. Myös loivissa kaarteissa sivuttainen liikkumavara (laipan ulkosyrjien välinen etäisyys on raideleveyttä pienempi) mahdollistaa tasaisen ja itsestään rauhoittuvan kulun. Haittapuolena kyllä on luisto ja hankaus jyrkissä mutkissa, mutta tämä on kokonaisuuden kannalta pienempi paha.

Mutta kuten Variotram osoittaa, ilman akseliakin pärjää ainakin jollakin tavoin, ja ainakin riittävän alhaisissa nopeuksissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Valitettavasti minulla ei ole lähdettä. Olisi hyvä jos joltakulta löytyisi.
> 
> Tosin täytyy ymmärtää tämän tausta. Jotkut tamperelaiset vastustajat esittävät että ratikka on liikkuva tappoväline joka niittää kadulla ihmisiä kuin kauraa. Ja siksi sitä siis pitää vastustaa.


Kun miettii ratikan massaa, sen kokoa ja sen jarrutusominaisuuksia, niin tuo väite on kansan suusta ihan ymmärrettävä. Helsingistäkin löytyy niitä, jotka noin ajattelevat, vaikka ratikka on kulkuneuvona ehkä tutumpi (ja ehkä he ajattelevatkin noin juuri siksi).

Tietyssä mielessä siinä on pointtiakin, sillä ratikka kyllä jyrää tehokkaasti alleen sen, mitä alle sattuu tulemaan. Mutta Tampereen modernin ratikan kohdalla täytyy muistaa, että jo infrassa minimoidaan se mahdollisuus, että sinne alle tulisi mitään tai ketään. Eli jos haluaa tapattaa itsensä tamperelaisen ratikan alle, niin eiköhän se onnistu, mutta kyllä siinä saa jo aika varomaton olla. Helsingissä tuo on valitettavasti paljon helpompaa. Siitä huolimatta on Anteron esittelemien tilastojen perusteella niin, että ratikalle sattuu sen potentiaalisesta vaarallisuudesta huolimatta suht vähän onnettomuuksia. Hyvä niin. Ehkä noita Helsingin tilastoja voisi yrittää tarjota sitten Treen ratikka-on-tappovehje-henkilöille.




> Parempi olisi tietysti kun olisi lähdetietoja tätä väitettä tukemaan, mutta ongelma on, että muutama vastustaja kykenee kysymään kysymyksiä ja esittämään perättömiä väitteitä nopeammin kuin joukko harrastajia tai asiantuntijoitakaan kykenee niihin vastaamaan tai niitä kumoamaan, todistustaakka kun jotain syystä näyttää aina jäävän hanketta puoltavalle taholle.


Niinpä. Olet kyllä tehnyt upean työn keräämällä kaikki nuo argumentit yhteen ja vastaamalla niihin. Eikö tuota saisi Aamulehden paperiversioon? "Sata myyttiä raitiotiestä – Aamulehden lukijat vastustivat, asiantuntijat kumosivat väitteet".




> Mutta kuten Variotram osoittaa, ilman akseliakin pärjää ainakin jollakin tavoin, ja ainakin riittävän alhaisissa nopeuksissa.


Melkein sanoisin, että kuten Variotram osoittaa, ilman akselia ei pärjää ainakaan mutkaisessa ja mäkisessä rataverkossa.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niinpä. Olet kyllä tehnyt upean työn keräämällä kaikki nuo argumentit yhteen ja vastaamalla niihin. Eikö tuota saisi Aamulehden paperiversioon? "Sata myyttiä raitiotiestä – Aamulehden lukijat vastustivat, asiantuntijat kumosivat väitteet".


No kiitos nyt kauniista sanoista.  :Very Happy:  Ei tuohon oikeasti muistaakseni mennyt kuin 30-60 minuuttia aikaa. Onneksi on hyvä taustaryhmä kasassa, joka oli lukemattomissa keskusteluissa ja viesteissä pohtinut jo etukäteen läpi kaikki nuo asiat ja etsinyt relevantit faktat, joten oli helppo kirjoittaa niiden keskustelujen pohjalta. Kiitokset kuuluisivatkin pikemmin Jannelle, Sakarille, Jyrkille, Anterolle, Mikolle ynnä kaikille muille.

Realistisesti ajatellen en kylläkään usko, että AL:ssä menisi läpi niin myönteinen toimituksellinen juttu ratikasta, että siinä suorastaan kumottaisiin vastustajien näkemyksiä. Yleisönosastossa kyllä, mutta toimituksellisena materiaalina ei vaikuttaisi onnistuvan. Mutta ainahan sopii toivoa että totuus pikkuhiljaa valkenisi kaikille.

Tosin... voisihan nuo väitteet vaikka koota vielä hieman pelkistäen (ettei plagioida suoraan aineistoa johon emme omista tekijänoikeutta) yhteen ja esittää rinnalla aina vasta-argumentti. Tuosta saisi aika kivan osion esitelehdykkään ratikan eduista (vähän kuin se TramWestin esite, johon joskus törmäsin TramWestin nettisivuilla).

----------


## 339-DF

> Tosin... voisihan nuo väitteet vaikka koota vielä hieman pelkistäen (ettei plagioida suoraan aineistoa johon emme omista tekijänoikeutta) yhteen ja esittää rinnalla aina vasta-argumentti. Tuosta saisi aika kivan osion esitelehdykkään ratikan eduista (vähän kuin se TramWestin esite, johon joskus törmäsin TramWestin nettisivuilla).


Mitenkäs Tampereen kaupunki? Lähtisikö kaupunki tekemään ratikasta esittelylehtistä, joka vaikkapa jaettaisiin vaikutusalueiden kotitalouksiin julkisena tiedotteena? Tuossa olisi hyvää materiaalia valmiina.

Tietysti lehtisessä pitäisi olla paljon muutakin, mutta kun ajattelee, että alustavan yleissuunnitelman valmistuessa siitä on käytävä vuorovaikutteista keskustelua joka tapauksessa, niin kaupunki valmistanee asiasta ilman muuta jonkin sortin materiaalia, toivottavasti muuallekin kuin nettiin. Sellaisen esittelylehtisen viimeisille sivuille nuo argumentit sopisivat mainiosti. Juuri sillä tavalla, että ensin esitellään argumentti ja sitten kumotaan se.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitenkäs Tampereen kaupunki?
> [...]
> Sellaisen esittelylehtisen viimeisille sivuille nuo argumentit sopisivat mainiosti.


Tampereen kaupunki teki esitteen vuonna 2004, joten miksei tänäkin päivänä. Vuoden 2004 esitteessä oli viimeisellä sivulla usein kysyttyjä kysymyksiä vastauksineen, joten ehkä tuo väittämät ja vastaukset -meininkikin voisi passata.

----------


## ultrix

> TAYS/TAMK/Teiskontie vs. Sammonkatu on mielenkiintoinen tapaus. Asukasmäärän kannalta Sammonkatu on ylivertainen, mutta noin muutoin taitaa hankkeen hyväksyttävyys olla todennäköisempää mikäli Keskusta ja TAYS:in alue yhdistetään ratikalla. Odotan mielenkiinnolla konsultin laskelmia siitä, kuinka paljon TAYS:in kautta koukkaaminen lisää matka-aikaa.


Pidän viisaimpana vetää Hervannan ratikka TAYS:n kautta ja sitten aikanaan tuoda Sammonkatua pitkin se Hankkion kautta Ojala-Lamminrahkaan vievä linja. Tällöin Sammonkatua käyttävät bussit voisi siirtää linjalle Sarvijaakonkatu-Takojankatu-Kalevantie ja tuoda yliopiston ja Kannen kautta keskustaan, osa linjoista voisi toki koukata Yliopistonkatu tai Salhojankatua Itsenäisyydenkadulle ja edelleen Rautatienkadun kautta Satakunnankadulle. 

Mutta konsulttiselvityksen jälkeen olemme kaikki viisaampia!

----------


## Ertsu

> Ainakin rautatiepuolella pyörien samannopeuksisuus (ts. akseli) yhdessä pyöräprofiilin viistouden kanssa aiheuttaa tavoiteltavia kulkuominaisuuksia. Tällainen rakenne keskittää itsensä "keskelle kiskoa" itsestään. Myös loivissa kaarteissa sivuttainen liikkumavara (laipan ulkosyrjien välinen etäisyys on raideleveyttä pienempi) mahdollistaa tasaisen ja itsestään rauhoittuvan kulun. Haittapuolena kyllä on luisto ja hankaus jyrkissä mutkissa, mutta tämä on kokonaisuuden kannalta pienempi paha.
> 
> Mutta kuten Variotram osoittaa, ilman akseliakin pärjää ainakin jollakin tavoin, ja ainakin riittävän alhaisissa nopeuksissa.


Niin. Rautatiepuolella kaarteet ovat huomattavasti loivempia kuin ratikkapuolella. Ratikan pitäisi pystyä kääntymään samasta kadunkulmasta kuin bussikin ja bussissa on sentään tasauspyörästö.
Jos ratikan pyöriä ei ilman akselia saa pysymään vakioetäisyydellä, niin tasauspyörästö ainakin tarvitaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Mietin tässä vielä sitä Sammonkadun / TAYS:in linjausta.

Treen ratikan ensi vaihe on linja Lentävänniemi - keskusta - Hervanta. Ymmärtääkseni linjalla on enemmän kysyntää keskustan itä- kuin länsipuolella. Onko näin? Tällöin voi olla perusteltua, että osa vuoroista kääntyy ennen Lentävänniemen päätepysäkkiä, vaikkapa Hämeenpuistossa tms.

Hervannassa linja oletettavasti haarautuu ainakin kahtia. Ehkä jopa kolmia.

Käytännössä olettaisin siis, että vaikka Treelle tehdään "yksi linja" alkuvaiheessa, niin sillä tullaan heti liikenteen käynnistyessä ajamaan useita linjavariaatioita.

Koska variaatioita on useita joka tapauksessa, minua houkuttaisi kovasti se, että ratikka tehtäisiin sekä Sammonkadulle että TAYS:in kautta. Voi tietysti olla, että ihan ensi vaiheessa on järkevää tehdä vain jompi kumpi, jotta kustannukset eivät karkaa. Mutta jos esim. on niin, että kaupunki tilaa rakennussuunnittelun ja -työt mahdollisesti yhdeltä tekijältä, niin eikö olisi perusteltua ottaa samaan syssyyn optio myös rinnakkaisradasta? Silloin voitaisiin tehdä niin, että kun liikenne käynnistyy ensi vaiheen linjalla vaikkapa TAYS:in kautta, voidaan jo muutaman kuukauden kuluttua tilata rinnakkaisradan rakennusurakka Sammonkadulle optiota käyttäen ilman aikaavieviä kilpailutuksia ja lisäsuunnitteluja.

Toivoisin, että konsultti tekee nyt alustavan yleissuunnitelman samalla tarkkuudella molemmista linjauksista. Silloin se jättäisi auki tuon vaihtoehdon, että jo aikaisessa vaiheessa päästäisiin tekemään ratikka molemmille reiteille. Sammonkadun reitti olisi nopeampi ja palvelisi siten keskustan ja Hervannan yhteyttä paremmin, ja onhan senkin varrella paljon olemassaolevaa asutusta. Mutta ymmärsin viesteistä täällä, että TAYS-yhteys on myös tärkeä, ehkä joka nopeutta tärkeämpi. Molempi parempi.

Monissa uusissa ratikkakaupungeissahan on käynyt niin, että kun eka linja on avattu, on ratikasta innostuttu niin, että jatkoa seuraa melkein välittömästi. Mielelläni soisin, että Tampere noudattaisi tätä kaavaa, jolloin tämä rinnakkaisrata voisi olla heti seuraava kohde.

----------


## Ertsu

> Hervannassa linja oletettavasti haarautuu ainakin kahtia. Ehkä jopa kolmia.


Haaroittaminen merkitsee ainakin kahta epäkohtaa. Yhteisellä osuudella ratikat ajavat peräkkäin kuten bussit nykyisin. Toinen seikka on hervannan sisällä liikkuminen. Matkustajan pitää kulkea aina yhteisen osuuden kautta. Siksi minun käsitykseni on edelleen, että Hervantaan tehdään lenkki, jota kierretään vuoron perään molempiin suuntiin.
Kartta Hervannan lenkistä

Se on käytännössä sama, kuin että kaksi haaraa yhdistetään häntäpäistään.

----------


## Kaid

> Yhteisellä osuudella ratikat ajavat peräkkäin kuten bussit nykyisin.


Tähän väitteeseen ei ole mitään perustetta. Kunnollisella aikataulusuunnittelulla ratikat eivät aja peräkkäin eri linjoilla aivan kuten ne eivät ajaisi peräkkäin samalla linjalla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tähän väitteeseen ei ole mitään perustetta. Kunnollisella aikataulusuunnittelulla ratikat eivät aja peräkkäin eri linjoilla aivan kuten ne eivät ajaisi peräkkäin samalla linjalla.


Miksi siis bussit ajavat peräkkäin? Koska rinnnakkain ei mahdu. Silmukkamainen linja helpottaa huomattavasti aikataulusuunnittelua, koska joka toinen vuoro kiertäisi silmukan eri suuntaan ja silti palvelu toimii eri pisteissä samalla vuorovälillä, kuin yhteisellä osuudella. En näe haaroittamisessa mitään parempaa silmukkaan nähden. Haaroitettaessakin joka toinen vuoro ajettaisiin eri haaraan kuin toinen. Jos vuorovali yhteisellä osuudella olisi 10 min., niin eri haaroilla se olisi 20 min. Silmukkamaisella linjalla matkustaja voisi nousta kumpaan suuntaan tahansa kulkevaan ratikkaan päästäkseen keskustaan. Sivutuotteena tulisi Hervannan sisäinen yhteys.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhteisellä osuudella ratikat ajavat peräkkäin kuten bussit nykyisin.


Jos haaroitus on linjan päässä, niin peräkkäinajo vältetään yksinkertaisesti aikataulusuunnittelulla. Mutta jos haaroitus on linjan keskellä, niin kuin Sammonkatu/TAYS-tilanteessa, niin tuo on jo hankalampaa. Jos käy niin, että haarojen matka-aika on sama tai vuorovälin monikerta, niin peräkkäinajoa ei tule. Mutta silloin on jo kyse aika hyvästä tuurista.

Jonkin verran peräkkäinajoon voi silti vaikuttaa aikataulusuunnittelulla. Jos ajatellaan, että raitiolinjojen vuoroväli on 10 min ja TAYS kestää esim. 5 min kauemmin kuin Sammonkatu, niin linjat voivat lähteä Hervannasta seuraavasti:
linja 1: 00 10 20 jne
linja 2: 05 15 25 jne

Silloin ollaan Itsenäisyydenkadulla peräkkäin.

Mutta jos lähdöt ovatkin
linja 1: 00, 10, 20 jne
linja 2: 03, 13, 23 jne

niin silloin vuoroväli ei ole ensimmäisellä osuudella tasainen 5-5-5-5 vaan 3-7-3-7. Itsenäisyydenkadulla 2-8-2-8. Tuo ei ole ollenkaan ideaali, mutta parempi kuin 10-0-10-0.

Tämä on ns worst case scenario. Mitä lähempänä vuoroväliä haaran matka-aikaero on, sitä paremmin aikataulu saadaan toimimaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Juuri 339-DF:n kuvaamista syistä olen sitä mieltä, että Sammonkadun linjaus tulee säästää Leinolan haaraa varten ja Hervannasta tulee ajaa keskustaan TAYS:n kautta. Nuo linjat risteävät Prismakeskuksen kohdalla, joten siihen voi järjestää vaihdon linjalta toiselle. Näin Hervannasta saadaan helppo vaihtoyhteys Sammonkadulle niitä varten, jotka sellaista tarvitsevat.

Yhteys TAYS:ille lienee nimittäin Hervannan suunnasta tärkeämpi, koska se on suurempi työpaikkakeskittymä. Eikä Hervannasta nytkään pääse vaihtamatta Sammonkadulle, joten olettaisin että sitä reittiä ei ole pidetty olennaisena. TAYS:lle pääsee, mutta vain yhdellä linjalla (20).

----------


## Ertsu

> Tämä on ns worst case scenario. Mitä lähempänä vuoroväliä haaran matka-aikaero on, sitä paremmin aikataulu saadaan toimimaan.


Kuten huomannet, niin silmukkalinjalla tuo peräkkäin ajo on kaikkein helpoimmin vältettävissä. Silmukassa raiteet saisivat olla yksiraiteiset, paitsi lakipisteessä, jossa ratikoiden kohtauspaikka olisi kaksiraiteinen. Lakipistettä ei perustettaisi geometriseen lakipisteeseen, vaan esim nykyisen linja 23:n kääntöpaikalle. Ratikat lähtisivät kahteen suuntaan yhtäaikaa lakipisteestä, mutta olisivat Hervannan valtaväylällä eri aikaan, koska toinen ratikka kiertäisi Etelä-Hervannan kautta ja toinen tulisi suorempaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuten huomannet, niin silmukkalinjalla tuo peräkkäin ajo on kaikkein helpoimmin vältettävissä.


Jos linja on Y-kirjaimen muotoinen, eli haarautuu lopussa, niin koulutettu apinakin pystyy pienellä vaivalla tekemään tahdistetun aikataulun, jossa ei ole peräkkäinajoa. Y:n sakaroiden ei tarvitse olla saman mittaisia, ainoastaan sakaran ajoajan täytyy olla tiedossa. Ajattelepa tilannetta, jossa vasemman sakaran matka-aika sakaran kärjestä yhtymispisteeseen on 12 min. Oikealla sakaralla 16 min.

Jos vasemman sakaran vaunut lähtevät 00, 10, 20 jne niin ne ovat yhtymispisteessä 12, 22, 32 jne.

Silloin oikean sakaran vaunut lähtevät 01, 11, 21, jolloin ne ovat yhtymispisteessä 17, 27, 37 jne.

Ainoa ikävä puoli tässä on se, että päätepysäkkiajat ovat keskenään naimisissa, jolloin jommallekummalle sakaralle saattaa tulla enemmän seisonta-aikaa kuin mitä ajantasaus edellyttäisi. Se lisää liikennöinnin kustannuksia jonkin verran. Käytännössä ollaan kuitenkin aina vähän vastaavanlaisessa tilanteessa, vaikkei haaroja olisikaan. Jos todellinen kierrosaika on vaikka 62 min, mutta halutaan 10 min vuoroväli, niin silloin on pakko käyttää se 8 ylimääräistä minuuttia päättäriseisontaan.

Olet tuonut monta kertaa esille tuon ajatuksesi Hervannan isosta silmukasta. En tunne Hervannan katuverkkoa enkä asutuksen ja muiden kohteiden sijoittelua alueella siten, että voisin ottaa silmukkaan kantaa, mutta ajatuksena se on mielenkiintoinen ainakin, jos peruslinjan vuoroväli on niin tiheä, että silmukkaa voidaan ajaa molempiin suuntiin riittävän tiheällä vuorovälillä. Minusta sinun kannattaa esittää ideasi konsultille sitten, kun konsultti on valittu. Mutta teet hallaa omalle ideallesi, jos yrität keksiä sille sellaisia hyviä puolia, joita sillä ei oikeasti ole.

Se kohta viestistäni, jota olit lainannut, ei liity Hervannan silmukkaan tai ratajärjestelyyn mitenkään, siinähän verrattiin kesken linjan kahta poikkeavaa rataa eli TAYS/Sammonkatu-vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta teet hallaa omalle ideallesi, jos yrität keksiä sille sellaisia hyviä puolia, joita sillä ei oikeasti ole.


Mitä sellaisia hyviä puolia olen mielestäsi keksinyt? Sekö, että Hervannan sisäinen yhteys tulisi sivutuotteena?
Tuossa vielä tuo kartta: http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/hervannanlenkki.jpg

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä sellaisia hyviä puolia olen mielestäsi keksinyt?


Sen, että silmukkaratkaisu helpottaisi aikataulusuunnittelua niin, että yhteisellä osuudella olisi tasainen vuoroväli.

Silmukka ei vaikuta siihen tuon taivaallista. Pikemminkin jopa päinvastoin, sillä silmukan ajantasaus tulisi minimoida, koska se aiheuttaa aina haittaa niille matkustajille, jotka ajavat ajantasauspysäkin ohi. Y:n muotoisessa linjastossa pitkä ajantasaus päätepisteellä ei aiheuta haittaa matkustajille.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuten huomannet, niin silmukkalinjalla tuo peräkkäin ajo on kaikkein helpoimmin vältettävissä. Silmukassa raiteet saisivat olla yksiraiteiset, paitsi lakipisteessä, jossa ratikoiden kohtauspaikka olisi kaksiraiteinen. Lakipistettä ei perustettaisi geometriseen lakipisteeseen, vaan esim nykyisen linja 23:n kääntöpaikalle. Ratikat lähtisivät kahteen suuntaan yhtäaikaa lakipisteestä, mutta olisivat Hervannan valtaväylällä eri aikaan, koska toinen ratikka kiertäisi Etelä-Hervannan kautta ja toinen tulisi suorempaan.


Siis kiertäisikö ratikat silmukkaa kumpaankin suuntaan? Tämä on linjastoteknisesti vaikea esittää kansantajuisesti, vaikka sinänsä ihan mahdollista.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että Hervannassa toimisi parhaiten Länsi-Hervannan J:n muotoinen koukku ja Etelä-Hervannan palvelu Vuoreksen linjalla. Edelleen odotan sitä konsulttiselvitystä vesi kielellä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Siis kiertäisikö ratikat silmukkaa kumpaankin suuntaan? Tämä on linjastoteknisesti vaikea esittää kansantajuisesti, vaikka sinänsä ihan mahdollista.


Just nimenomaan kumpaankin suuntaan. Mikä siinä niin vaikeata on?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on linjastoteknisesti vaikea esittää kansantajuisesti, vaikka sinänsä ihan mahdollista.


Minusta ei välttämättä, jos luovutaan HSL-tyyppisestä ajattelusta, jossa on linja 55, 55A, 55K ja 55AK...

Eli vaikkapa niin, että meillä on rata Lentävänniemestä keskustan kautta Hervantaan, ja Hervannassa iso kahteen suuntaan ajettava lenkki. Linja 1 kulkee Lentävänniemi - keskusta - Hervanta (lenkki myötäpäivään) ja linja 2 kulkee Hämeenpuisto - keskusta - Hervanta (lenkki vastapäivään).

Kyllä tällainen voidaan esittää havainnollisesti ja selkeästi esim. eri värejä käyttämällä kartoissa ym.

Se on sitten eri juttu, käykö tällaisessa mallissa hullusti siksi, että runko-osan vuoroväli on riittävän tiheä vain ruuhka-aikaan, ja Hämeenpuistoon päättyviä vuoroja ajetaan vain ruuhkassa jne. Eli jotta tämä iso silmukka toimisi ja olisi matkustajalle selkeä, niin sitten pitäisi sitoutua siihen, että ajetaan myös hiljaisina liikennöintiaikoina silmukkaa molempiin suuntiin riittävän usein, ja runko-osuudella olisi tarpeettoman tiheä vuoroväli.

Osittain sama ongelma on kyllä edessä niissäkin malleissa, missä Hervannan liikenne on haaroitettu useammalle haaralle. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, mitä konsultti ehdottaa.

----------


## Ertsu

> Sen, että silmukkaratkaisu helpottaisi aikataulusuunnittelua niin, että yhteisellä osuudella olisi tasainen vuoroväli.
> 
> Silmukka ei vaikuta siihen tuon taivaallista. Pikemminkin jopa päinvastoin, sillä silmukan ajantasaus tulisi minimoida, koska se aiheuttaa aina haittaa niille matkustajille, jotka ajavat ajantasauspysäkin ohi. Y:n muotoisessa linjastossa pitkä ajantasaus päätepisteellä ei aiheuta haittaa matkustajille.


Mietin tuota ja kieltämättä tuossa kommentissasi on järkeä. Yksi hyvä puoli tuossa silmukassa on se, että jos ajantasauspysäkki perustettaisiin nykyisen 23:n päättärin kohdalle, niin sen ohi matkustavia on vain vähän tai ei lainkaan.

----------


## TommiM

> TAYS:lle pääsee, mutta vain yhdellä linjalla (20).


Unohdat nyt linjat 6 ja 39 joilla molemmilla pääsee hervannasta TAYSille. 39 käyttää samaa pysäkkiä kuin linja 20 ja kutonen menee ihan suoraa TAYSille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Unohdat nyt linjat 6 ja 39 joilla molemmilla pääsee hervannasta TAYSille. 39 käyttää samaa pysäkkiä kuin linja 20 ja kutonen menee ihan suoraa TAYSille.


Totta. Anteeksi vanhat tiedot. Silloin vuosia sitten kun itse kuljin Hervannassa töissä, tuota linjaa 39 ei vielä ollut. Linja 6 oli kyllä, mutta kun se kiertelee Kaukajärven kautta ja toisaalta ei poikittaislinjana palvele keskustaa niin sitä ei niin helposti hahmota suoraksi linjaksi (ellei nyt sitten satu olemaan vakimatkustaja nimenomaan Hervanta-TAYS -välillä?). Mutta joo, niitä linjoja on siis oikeasti nuo kolme.

----------


## Ertsu

Luin vähän tuota "raidekerroin"-viestiketjua ja tulipa mieleen idea. Mitä, jos Tampereen keskustan kaikkiin pysäköintitaloihin pysäköityihin autoihin laitettaisiin kyselylomake, jossa kysyttäisiin, että "tulisitko keskustaan ratikalla tai lähijunalla, jos se olisi mahdollista?" Vastausvaihtoehtoja olisi kyllä, ehkä ja ei. Vastaaminen tietysti kätevästi netissä, mutta jaettujen lappujen määrä pitäisi olla tiedossa. Siitä voisi päätellä, kuinka moni lapun saajista vastaa. Vastaajien kesken arvottaisiin bussi-kausilippuja. Lapun värin pitäisi poiketa selvästi pysäköintivirhemaksulapusta, etteivät ihmiset saisi raivaria heti lapun nähdessään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Luin vähän tuota "raidekerroin"-viestiketjua ja tulipa mieleen idea. Mitä, jos Tampereen keskustan kaikkiin pysäköintitaloihin pysäköityihin autoihin laitettaisiin kyselylomake, jossa kysyttäisiin, että "tulisitko keskustaan ratikalla, jos se olisi mahdollista?"


Tämä voisi olla mielenkiintoinen koe, jos vain Finnpark suostuu. Tosin tulosten tulkinnassa on syytä olla varovainen. Samassa yhteydessä voisi tietysti jakaa tietoa ratikkasuunnitelmasta. Ihan hyvä ajatus.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

Periaatteessa hyvä idea, mutta käytännössä luulen, että kysely ei kertoisi kovin paljon. Noille ihmisille pitäisi nimittäin ensin selittää juurta jaksaen, että mikä se sellainen ratikka oikein on. Eli kysyä, mistä päin ihmiset ovat tulossa ja kertoa, missä heidän lähin ratikkapysäkki olisi. Pitäisi kertoa, kuinka kauan matka siltä pysäkiltä keskustaan kestäisi, kuinka usein ratikka kulkisi, mitä se maksaisi, onko siinä matala lattia, kuinka ahdas se on jne jne jne.

Olen miettinyt jonkinlaista järkevää asukaskyselyä täällä Helsingissä uusien alueiden ratikan tueksi. Ekana tulee mieleen Merisatama/Ullanlinna, jossa on äänekkäitä vastustajia, mutta uskoakseni huomattavasti enemmän hiljaisia kannattajia. Mutta jotta kyselyn vastaajat eivät vastaisi pelkästään sellaisten mielikuvien pohjalta, jotka heillä on ja jotka voivat olla miten pielessä tahansa verrattuna siihen, mitä on suunniteltu, niin tässäkin olisi monta vaihetta ja luotettava kysely olisi työläs ja kallis.

Miten vaikkapa Ullanlinnassa saataisiin asukkaille tieto siitä, kuinka monta parkkipaikkaa ratikka vähentäisi ja mistä? Tästä ja monesta muusta yksityiskohdasta pitäisi jakaa aikamoinen tietopaketti asukkaille, ja heidän pitäisi myös oikeasti tutustua siihen ennen vastaamista. Otoksen pitäisi olla riittävän laaja ja riittävän monipuolinen demografisesti, ja vastaajien pitäisi edustaa otosta hyvin (eikä siis niin, että kaikki vastustajat, joille paketti jaetaan, vastaavat, mutta kannattajista vain puolet vaivautuu).

Loppujen lopuksi huonosti tehdystä kyselystä voi olla enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaikkien Treen ratikasta kiinnostuneiden kannattaa lukaista läpi Seppo Jokisen uusin komisario Koskinen -dekkari Räätälöity ratkaisu. Yksi kirjan päähenkilöistä pyörittää siinä konsulttitoimistoa, joka mm. yrittää saada kaupungin virkamiehiä päätymään ilmarataan Tampereen joukkoliikenneratkaisuna. Rata kulkisi Vuoreksen ja Hervannan kautta keskustaan ja siitä Tesomaan ja olisi Särkänniemen kaltainen matkailuvaltti.  :Smile:  Kuvaan kuuluu tietysti asiaan liittyvää virkamiesten lahjontaa ja ilmaratoihin tutustumista Bangkokissa ja Las Vegasissa...

----------


## Jykke

Raitiotien alustavan yleisuunnitelman laatijaksi on valittu Ramboll Finland oy. 

Itseä kiinnostaa suuresti, että onko TTK Gmbh mukana kuvioissa Tampereellakin.

----------


## Albert

Hoh hoijaa, tällä forumilla on asiasta keskusteltu jo yli viisi vuotta. Viestejä on yli 1700!
Nytkö. vuonna 2010. jo aloitetaan tekemään alustavaa yleissuunnitelmaa.



> Tavoitteena on havainnollistaa kansalaiskeskustelua ja myöhemmin  tehtävää päätöskäsittelyä varten selkeästi sekä raitiotiejärjestelmään  että bussiliikenteeseen perustuvan järjestelmän ominaisuudet, vahvuudet  ja heikkoudet.


Ja edelleen ollaan vasta aivan alkuasetelmissa.
Ennen kuin tästä asiasta tehdään päätöksiä, niin tällä vauhdilla ihminen on ehtinyt käydä Mars-planeetalla ja fuusioenergiakin on käytössä. :Cool:

----------


## Jykke

> Ja edelleen ollaan vasta aivan alkuasetelmissa.


Parempi alkuasetelma, kuin ei mitään. Hämeessähän ollaan tunnetusti hitaita. No kyllä se tästä lähtee...

----------


## Compact

> Parempi alkuasetelma, kuin ei mitään. Hämeessähän ollaan tunnetusti hitaita. No kyllä se tästä lähtee...


Tuossa Hämeenlinnanväylällä marssi juuri jokin haarniskapukuinen sotilasryhmä kohti pohjoista. Lienivät hämäläisiä paluumatkalla 30 vuotisesta sodasta Saksanmaalta.

----------


## Hattu

Tällaisen sijoituksen (suurpiirteisenä) tulevaisuuteen minä tekisin. 

Tietysti kaupunkiin jäisi bussilinjojakin jotta hervannasta päästään esim. tayssiin töihin, sekä palvelemaan joitain silmukoiden sisälle ja kauempana ulos jääviä alueita.  :Biggrin: 

http://i53.tinypic.com/depw13.jpg

----------


## Jysky

Tuo Hatun esittämä Hervannasta Hallilan kautta menevä linja on omissa puhtaasti "kartalle kivoja viivoja"-tyyppisesti tehdyissä haaveissa mukana. Itse koen kuitenkin, että Hatun linjassa on turha koukkaus.

Itseäni Hervannasta Hallilan kautta keskustaan menevässä linjassa kiehtoo suoruus sekä Nekalan ja ratapiha-alueen todennäköinen kaupunkikirurginen käsittely. Alueelle voitasiin luoda täysin raideliikenteen ehdoilla tehty alue, kun nykyiset autoihin ja rekkoihin perustuva liike- ja liikennemallit käyvät noin lähellä keskustaa mahdottomiksi.

----------


## kouvo

> http://i53.tinypic.com/depw13.jpg


Haukiluoma - kävellen olisit jo perillä  :Smile:

----------


## Hattu

> Itseäni Hervannasta Hallilan kautta keskustaan menevässä linjassa kiehtoo suoruus sekä Nekalan ja ratapiha-alueen todennäköinen kaupunkikirurginen käsittely. Alueelle voitasiin luoda täysin raideliikenteen ehdoilla tehty alue, kun nykyiset autoihin ja rekkoihin perustuva liike- ja liikennemallit käyvät noin lähellä keskustaa mahdottomiksi.


Tuo on kyllä tosijuttu, tavaraliikenteen ratapiha siirtyy tulevina vuosikymmeninä pois ja Nekala on auttamattoman tehottomasti rakennettu ottaen huomioon sen läheisen sijainnin.




> Haukiluoma - kävellen olisit jo perillä


En osannut päättää laittaako lenkki Tesoman kautta takaisin vai suoraan Paasikiventielle. Tässä kaupungissa on muutenki hankala sijoitella, kun ollaan rakennettu lähiöitä sinne tänne, ja järkevää helmimäistä nauhaa on hankala saada aikaan. Jos olisin päättäjiä, tiivistäminen ja korttelirakentamisen suosiminen olisi päivän sana.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tällaisen sijoituksen (suurpiirteisenä) tulevaisuuteen minä tekisin. 
> 
> Tietysti kaupunkiin jäisi bussilinjojakin jotta hervannasta päästään esim. tayssiin töihin, sekä palvelemaan joitain silmukoiden sisälle ja kauempana ulos jääviä alueita. 
> 
> http://i53.tinypic.com/depw13.jpg


Kyllä se ratikka pitäisi linjata Hervannasta TAYSin kautta keskustaan eikä mitään bussilinjoja aatellakaan. Kyllähän TAYSiin busseja kulkee nykyisinkin, mutta ne eivät pahemmin houkuttele työmatkalaisia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mä en tunne mielipideilmastoa Turussa ja Tampereella kovin hyvin, mutta sellainen kutina mulla on, ettei trollikka ole oikein kenenkään (=virkamiesten, poliitikkojen ja kuntalaisten) mielestä niissä mikään oikea vaihtoehto. Niin että ei siitä mitään todellista haittaa ole, jos joku hesalainen aukoo netissä niistä päätään. Siinähän aukoo. Vaara tietysti on, että tämä aukoja tekee itsensä naurunalaiseksi, mutta nimimerkin takaa silläkään ei ole niin väliä.


Tampereella on mielipideilmasto kääntynyt huomattavasti myönteisemmäksi ratikalle verrattuna vuoden takaiseen. Tilanne on kuitenkin edelleen aika herkkä. Poliitikot ovat tosi varovaisia, ja erityisesti nyt kun on syntynyt tilanne, jossa sdp ja perussuomalaiset ovat asettaneet ratikan (taktisesti tai ei) edelle Rantaväylän tunnelista, johon taas XL (kok + vihreät) ovat sitoutuneet pormestariohjelmassa osana tunneli + ratikka -pakettia. Vastustajat ovat myös aktivoituneet havaittuaan jääneensä ainakin hetkellisesti alakynteen.

Tuskin kai trollikkaa voi tosissaan ajatella vaihtoehtona ratikalle, mutta kun ottaa huomioon kuinka hyvin verkostoituneita eräät vastustajat ovat, on edelleen mahdollista että jollain lehmänkaupalla yritetään kumota ratikka. Todennäköinen tapa tosin tuskin enää tässä mielipideilmastossa voisi olla vanha "haudataan ikuisiksi ajoiksi" vaan lykkäys toisensa jälkeen perusteella että se tai tämä autohanke on tärkeämpi. Nyt jotkut XL:stä sanovat että Rantaväylän tunnelin täytyy tulla ensin (vaikkei tällaista järjestystä oikeasti ole missään määrätty -- perustunee vain ja ainoastaan ajatukseen että valtion rahoitusta molempiin samaan aikaan olisi mahdotonta saada), mutta toisaalta tiedossa on että perässä seuraa jatkoa mm. Kunkun parkin muodossa ja todennäköisesti sen jälkeenkin hankkeita riittää. Ja eräät puhuvat edelleen myös Pirkkalan oikoradasta.

Eli sekavaa on.

----------


## lunastaja

> Nyt jotkut XL:stä sanovat että Rantaväylän tunnelin täytyy tulla ensin (vaikkei tällaista järjestystä oikeasti ole missään määrätty -- perustunee vain ja ainoastaan ajatukseen että valtion rahoitusta molempiin samaan aikaan olisi mahdotonta saada), mutta toisaalta tiedossa on että perässä seuraa jatkoa mm. Kunkun parkin muodossa ja todennäköisesti sen jälkeenkin hankkeita riittää.


Kannattaa nyt huomata, että Rantaväylän tunnelin suunnittelutilanne on sellainen, että rakentaminen voi alkaa 1,5-2 vuoden kuluttua. Ratikan kohdalla alustava yleissuunnitelma on valmis kesällä 2011.

Tunneli ja ratikka eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia investointeja. Näen pikemminkin niin, että nykyisten lehmänkauppojen ansiosta molemmat voivat toteutua. Tunneli ei ole kaupungille rahasta kiinni (katso esim. VTT:n Vainion laskelmat). Ratikan osalta tarvitaan tarkemmat selvitykset ja uskon, että niiden jälkeen vastustajilla on huomattavasti heikompi asema tehdä myyräntyötään.

Homma voisi edetä siten, että tunnelin valmistuttua vuonna 2016-2017 oltaisiin ratikan osalta siinä vaiheessa, että rakentaminen voisi alkaa.

Kunkun parkkia ei kannata sotkea tähän asiaan. Se on Finnpark Oy:n (jonka kaupunki toki yksin omistaa) hanke jota tuskin yritetään toteuttaa kuten P-Hämppiä, johon kaupunki sitoutui 16 miljoonalla (svoppi, jonka yhtiö maksaa aikanaan takaisin) eli noin 1/3 osalla kustannuksista.

----------


## GT8N

> Kannattaa nyt huomata, että Rantaväylän tunnelin suunnittelutilanne on sellainen, että rakentaminen voi alkaa 1,5-2 vuoden kuluttua. Ratikan kohdalla alustava yleissuunnitelma on valmis kesällä 2011.
> 
> Tunneli ja ratikka eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia investointeja. Näen pikemminkin niin, että nykyisten lehmänkauppojen ansiosta molemmat voivat toteutua. Tunneli ei ole kaupungille rahasta kiinni (katso esim. VTT:n Vainion laskelmat). Ratikan osalta tarvitaan tarkemmat selvitykset ja uskon, että niiden jälkeen vastustajilla on huomattavasti heikompi asema tehdä myyräntyötään.
> 
> Homma voisi edetä siten, että tunnelin valmistuttua vuonna 2016-2017 oltaisiin ratikan osalta siinä vaiheessa, että rakentaminen voisi alkaa.


Tässä on kuitenkin pari huomioitavaa asiaa. Jos Rantaväylän tunnelin rakentaminen (jossa itsessään ei ole mitään järkeä varsinkaan taloudellisesti) alkaisi kesällä 2012, olisi siinä vaiheessa raitiotien alustava yleissuunnitelma ollut jo vuoden valmis. Täten olisi ollut jo vuosi aikaa tehdä yleissuunnitelmaa sekä muita päätöksiä raitiotien eteen. Mahdollisesti päästäisiin jopa keskustelemaan radan rakennus- ja raitiovaunujen tilausaikatauluista sekä jo lähelle päätöstä rakentamisen aloittamieseta. 

Jos samaan aikaan aloitetaan tunnelin rakentamien, on varmaa, että siihen menevät raitiotien rahat. Se on katasrofaalinen tilanne, jos jälleen päätetään lykätä raitiotien rakentamista. Keskustelu velloo, mitään konkreettista ei tapahdu ja raitiotie siirtyy aina vuosi kerrallaan yhä kauemmaksi tulevaisuuteen. Jos alustavan yleissuunnitelman jälkeen jatketaan suoraviivaisesti ilman sumutusta tunnelista, voidaan liikennöinti aloittaa 2017 tienoilla. Jos vastaavasti aloitettaisiin rakentaminen 2017 olisi liikenteen alku jossain 2023 vaiheilla. Eli aivan todella kaukana. Ja jos jahkailu jatkuu, niin 2030, 2040, 2100... Ketkä kaikki meistä on silloin enää elossa? Riittäisiköhän jo nykyinen 103 vuoden miettiminen raitioteista vai tarvitaanko saman verran lisää?  :Sad:  

Eli jos tamperelaiset välttämättä haluavat vetää rahaa vessasta alas ja tehdä tunnelin, on sitä ennen varmistettava, että raitiotiehankkeen ensimmäinen lapionisku on tehty ja raketamisrahat taattu. Sen jälkeen voi minun puolesta polttaa rahaa kaikenlaisiin "välttämättömiin" tiehankkeisiin.

Tosiasia on nyt vain yksinkertaisesti se, että tiehanke ei muuta mitään muuta kuin taloutta kurjemmaksi, mutta raitiotie muuttaa koko kaupunkiliikenteen luonteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kunkun parkkia ei kannata sotkea tähän asiaan. Se on Finnpark Oy:n (jonka kaupunki toki yksin omistaa) hanke jota tuskin yritetään toteuttaa kuten P-Hämppiä, johon kaupunki sitoutui 16 miljoonalla (svoppi, jonka yhtiö maksaa aikanaan takaisin) eli noin 1/3 osalla kustannuksista.


Miten kaupungin 100 %:sesti omistamaa yhtiötä ei pidä sotkea kaupunkiin? Ja miten todennäköistä on, että kun Hämpin parkkiin ennakkotietojen mukaan tulee tariffiksi 3 €/h (ainakin ensimmäisen tunnin osalta?), siitä tulisi jättimenestys ja sellainen hanke, joka vetää perässään Kunkun parkin sellaiseksi kaupalliseksi menestykseksi, joka ei tarvitse mitään takauksia veronmaksajalta?

Jopa parkkiyhtiön toimitusjohtaja myönsi juuri lehtihaastettelussa (olisiko ollut Torissa vai Tamperelaisessa?), että hankkeiden kustannuksia yritetään pitää alhaalla pidentämällä investoinnin kuoletusaikaa. Eli käytännössä ulos menevä kassavirta on sama, mutta laskennallisesti poistot vain jaksotetaan pidemmälle aikajaksolle. Miten tämä oikeasti muka alentaa kustannuksia? (Joo, tiedän kyllä: parkkihinnat voidaan pitää alhaalla, jos odotetaan investoinnin maksavan itsensä takaisin vasta myöhemmin kuin tähän asti on odotettu.) Tällaisella liikkeenjohdolla saisi kenkää yksityisellä puolella. Sietäisi kyllä saada julkisellakin puolella.




> Jos samaan aikaan aloitetaan tunnelin rakentamien, on varmaa, että siihen menevät raitiotien rahat. Se on katasrofaalinen tilanne, jos jälleen päätetään lykätä raitiotien rakentamista. Keskustelu velloo, mitään konkreettista ei tapahdu ja raitiotie siirtyy aina vuosi kerrallaan yhä kauemmaksi tulevaisuuteen. Jos alustavan yleissuunnitelman jälkeen jatketaan suoraviivaisesti ilman sumutusta tunnelista, voidaan liikennöinti aloittaa 2017 tienoilla. Jos vastaavasti aloitettaisiin rakentaminen 2017 olisi liikenteen alku jossain 2023 vaiheilla. Eli aivan todella kaukana. Ja jos jahkailu jatkuu, niin 2030, 2040, 2100...


Erinomaisen hyvin tiivistetty. Säästyi vastaamisen vaiva.




> Tosiasia on nyt vain yksinkertaisesti se, että tiehanke ei muuta mitään muuta kuin taloutta kurjemmaksi, mutta raitiotie muuttaa koko kaupunkiliikenteen luonteen.


Juuri näin.

----------


## lunastaja

> Homma voisi edetä siten, että tunnelin valmistuttua vuonna 2016-2017 oltaisiin ratikan osalta siinä vaiheessa, että rakentaminen voisi alkaa.


Paremmalta näyttää.  :Eek:  




> *Pikaratikan tuloa aikaistettiin kolmella vuodella*
> 
> Tampereen kaupunginhallituksen suunnittelujaosto on tänään aikaistanut kaupungin tavoitetta pikaratikan rankentamisesta. Kaupungin tavoiteen mukaan pikaraitiotien rakentaminen alkaisi nyt jo vuonna 2015 vuoden 2018 sijaan. 
> 
> Esityksen asiasta teki vihreiden Olli-Poika Parviainen. Esityksen mukaan asiaa käsiteltiin osana kaupungin tulevia investointeja. Myös ratikan suunnittelua päätettiin osaltaan nopeuttaa.
> 
> Suunnittelujaosto ei ollut yksimielinen asiasta, vaan kokoomuksen Erkki Axén jätti päätöksestä eriävän mielipiteen.
> 
> http://www.radio957.fi/index.php?opt...id=16288&cat=1

----------


## ultrix

"Ylläri", että Axén jarruttamassa hanketta. Ei auta kuin kiittää O-PP:tä ja muita aikaistajia!

----------


## 339-DF

Näyttää aina vain paremmalta. Jos yleissuunnitelmavaiheesta edetään suoraan hankevaiheeseen, en pidä tuota aikataulua ollenkaan epärealistisena. Jos rakentaminen alkaa 2015 riittävän laajamittaisesti, niin ehkä 2018 voisi olla ainakin jotain valmiina matkustajaliikenteellekin.

Onko muuten tarkoitus tehdä heti heiluri Lentävänniemi - Hervanta, vai onko se tarkoitus avata kahdessa vaiheessa?

----------


## Jykke

> Onko muuten tarkoitus tehdä heti heiluri Lentävänniemi - Hervanta, vai onko se tarkoitus avata kahdessa vaiheessa?


Ensimmäinen linja on tarkoitus toteuttaa kahdessa osassa. Ensimmäisenä rakennetaan osuus Vuores-Hervanta-keskusta jolla liikenteen on tarkoitus alkaa. Sen jälkeen jatketaan ratikka Lentävänniemeen. 

Tämän jälkeen ei ole ratikalle mitään virallisia jatkosuuntia esitetty, mutta Pirkkalaa on väläytelty seuraavan linjan mahdolliseksi kohteeksi. 

Jo ensimmäisessä vaiheessa saattaa tulla kaksi ratikkalinjaa. Vuoreksen linja ja toinen linja läntiseen Hervantaan. Eli Hervannan päässä rata haarautuisi.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Palautan maanpinnalle: en laittaisi ropoakaan kiinni siihen, että ratikka Tampereelle ylipäätään tulee.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tampereen pikaraitiotiehankkeen toteutusprosessi alkaa nyt olla tukevasti ankkuroitu:
- Tampereen kaupunkiseudun rakennemalli on hyväksytty, ja se perustuu raitiotiehen
- Alustavan yleissuunnitelman laatiminen välille Lentävänniemi - Keskusta - TAYS - Hervanta - Vuores on aloitettu
- MAL-aiesopimuksen ehdotukseen sisältyy Tampereen seudun kuntien ja valtion sitoutuminen raitiotien toteutusprosessiin.
- Tampereen kaupunginhallituksen suunnittelujaosto on sisällyttänyt raitiotien pitkän aikavälin investointisuunnitelmaan.

Tampereen raitiotie toteutuu nyt esitetyllä aikataululla kahdella ehdolla:
- Tampereen kaupunki tekee raitiotien ensi vaiheesta toteutuspäätöksen
- Valtion 2011-2015 - kauden hallitus sitoutuu raitiotien suunnittelu- ja toteutusrahoitukseen.

----------


## Jykke

Tampereen ratikalle on netissä järjestetty kysely.

----------


## Jykke

Ja kyseisen kyselyn tulokset löytyvät täältä. 

Ja muistutetaan myös kiinnostuneita tulevista yleisötilaisuuksista:




> Yleisötilaisuuksia järjestetään kaksi. Ensimmäisessä, helmikuun tilaisuudessa, esitellään alustavia vaihtoehtoja ja niitä koskevaa palautetta sekä vaihtoehtojen karsintaperusteita. Toinen yleisötilaisuus järjestetään huhtikuussa. Siellä esitellään jatkoon valittujen vaihtoehtojen suunnitelmia ja vaikutuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

Erittäin mielenkiintoinen kysely. Suurin ongelma on se, että kysely on ollut avoin kenelle tahansa, joten vaikka vastauksia on suuri määrä, ne eivät edusta väestöä tasapuolisesti. Parempi olisi ollut, että kysely olisi tehty satunnaisotannalla.

Siitä huolimatta tuo antaa suuntaviivoja monelle sellaiselle asialle, josta täällä foorumillakin on käyty keskustelua. Mikä koetaan kohtuulliseksi kävely/pyöräilyetäisyydeksi pysäkille, mikä on hyvä vuoroväli, miten tärkeää on täsmällisyys, esteettömyys jne.

Samaa kyselypohjaa voisi käyttää myös muualla, ja toteuttaa satunnaisotannalla vastaava kysely esim. Turussa, Jokeri-linjan varrella taikka Munkkivuoressa.

Kun tuo helmikuun tilaisuuden päivä, aika ja paikka ovat tiedossa, niin olisi kiva, jos joku postaisi tiedot tänne.

Kaupungin nettisivuja selaillessa tuntuu, että hanketta valmistellaan hyvin suurella avoimuudella. Olen vähän kateellinen kun vertaa tilanteeseen täällä Helsingissä...

----------


## Jykke

> Ja kyseisen kyselyn tulokset löytyvät täältä.





> Siitä huolimatta tuo antaa suuntaviivoja monelle sellaiselle asialle, josta täällä foorumillakin on käyty keskustelua. Mikä koetaan kohtuulliseksi kävely/pyöräilyetäisyydeksi pysäkille, mikä on hyvä vuoroväli, miten tärkeää on täsmällisyys, esteettömyys jne.


Tämän päiväinen Aamulehden etusivun kirjoitus kyseisestä kyselystä. 

Onkohan toimittajalla ollut edes käsitystä siitä mikä kyselyn tarkoitus oli? Ilmeisesti ei...

Tuo _Tervetuloa ratikka_ mikä aiheutti kirjoittajalle närää on siis Aamulehden omaa otsikointia.

----------


## Ertsu

Aamulehden ja Tampereen kauppakamarin pikakysely
Pirkanmaan kärkihankkeista osoittaa, että kannattaa jättää jäähyväiset koko ratikkahankkeelle. Ratikka on yrittäjien mielestä toiseksi viimeisenä kymmenestä kärkihankkeesta.
Onhan se toisaalta ymmärrettävääkin, koska Tampereella on sijoitettu valtavat rahasummat parkkihalleihin ja -luolaan. Ratikka söisi ainakin Finnpark Oy:n tuottoja, jos keskustaan pääsisi ratikalla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Aamulehden ja Tampereen kauppakamarin pikakysely
> Pirkanmaan kärkihankkeista osoittaa, että kannattaa jättää jäähyväiset koko ratikkahankkeelle. Ratikka on yrittäjien mielestä toiseksi viimeisenä kymmenestä kärkihankkeesta.
> Onhan se toisaalta ymmärrettävääkin, koska Tampereella on sijoitettu valtavat rahasummat parkkihalleihin ja -luolaan. Ratikka söisi ainakin Finnpark Oy:n tuottoja, jos keskustaan pääsisi ratikalla.


Pysäköintifirmojen tuottojen lasku tuskin on este joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle?

----------


## Ertsu

> Pysäköintifirmojen tuottojen lasku tuskin on este joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle?


Jos kauppakamarin jäsenillä on Finnpark Oy:n osakkeita, niin se on takuulla joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen este.

----------


## Albert

> Vastaajat eivät edusta kattavasti seudun väestöä. He ovat Tampereen raitiotiestä kiinnostuneita Internetin käyttäjiä, joiden ikäjakauma painottui 26–45 -vuotiaisiin.


Ei tainnut tulla "toivottu tulos". Eli onkohan liian myönteinen.
En mitenkään usko raitiotien toteutumiseen tällä vuosisadalla. Tosin en ole paikkakuntalainen, enkä todennäköisesti tarpeeksi perillä asiain kulusta.
Siis kertokaa, että olen väärässä!

----------


## Ertsu

> Ei tainnut tulla "toivottu tulos". Eli onkohan liian myönteinen.
> En mitenkään usko raitiotien toteutumiseen tällä vuosisadalla. Tosin en ole paikkakuntalainen, enkä todennäköisesti tarpeeksi perillä asiain kulusta.
> Siis kertokaa, että olen väärässä!


Olet sekä oikeassa että väärässä. Väärässä siinä, että raitioteitä rakennetaan ympäri maailman Tampereen kokoisiin ja pienempiin kaupunkeihin. Norjan Bergenin raitiotie taitaa olla uusin? Oikeassa valitettavasti siinä, että Tampereelle sitä tuskin saadaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Albert ja Ertsu: Olette molemmat virallisen tiedon mukaan väärässä. Tampereen kaupunki ja seudun kuntayhtymä ovat sitoutuneet raitiotien toteuttamiseen, ja parhaillaan hankitaan MAL-aiesopimuksen kautta valtion sitoutumista hankkeen aloitukseen. Parhaillaan tehdään alustavaa yleissuunnitelmaa. Kuten tässä ketjussa on käsitelty, on Tampereen pitkän aikavälin investointisuunnitelmassa jo varauduttu hankkeen toteutuksen aloittamiseen 2015, joka on varsin realistinen aloitusvuosi jos suunnittelu tehdään kunnolla. 

Sen sijaan hankkeelle on suuri riski, että Kauppakamari ja Aamulehti toimivat raitiotietä vastaan tai ainakin sen puolesta, että se jätettäisiin toteutusjärjestyksessä epärealistisempien hankkeiden taakse.

Itku ei kuitenkaan auta markkinoinnissa.

----------


## Albert

> Väärässä siinä, että raitioteitä rakennetaan ympäri maailman Tampereen kokoisiin ja pienempiin kaupunkeihin. Norjan Bergenin raitiotie taitaa olla uusin?


Tiedänhän tuon. Ranskan "Jyväskyläänkin" olisi tekeillä jo raitiotie. Mutta siellä taitaakin valtiovalta olla vahvasti mukana ajamassa asiaa.
Meidän maassamme valtiolle on paljon tärkeämpää vaikkapa tomaattien arktinen kasvattaminen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ranskassa valtio ei nykyään rahoita lainkaan uusia raitioteitä. Sen sijaan se antaa joukkoliikenneviranomaiselle luvan kerätä versement transport - työnantajamaksua ja korottaa sitä, jos viranomaisella on kriteerit täyttävä hyvä hanke.

Toisaalta kannattaa muistaa, että vasta nyt, vuonna 2010, ollaan oikeasti siinä vaiheessa, jossa Tampereen seutu on virallisesti esittämässä, että raitiotie tarvitsisi valtion investointiavustusta.

----------


## Johannes

> Tiedänhän tuon. Ranskan "Jyväskyläänkin" olisi tekeillä jo raitiotie. Mutta siellä taitaakin valtiovalta olla vahvasti mukana ajamassa asiaa.
> Meidän maassamme valtiolle on paljon tärkeämpää vaikkapa tomaattien arktinen kasvattaminen.


Suomen joukkoliikennekeskustelun taso, hohhoijaa
Joukkoliikenne pelastuu jos päästään kuppaan muilta rahat, hohhoijaa.

Olenki jo aika päiviä sitten nimennyt tän foormumin Helsingin joukkoliikennefantasiaksi (jlf)

Eipä muuta lisättävää

----------


## ultrix

> Aamulehden ja Tampereen kauppakamarin pikakysely
> Pirkanmaan kärkihankkeista osoittaa, että kannattaa jättää jäähyväiset koko ratikkahankkeelle. Ratikka on yrittäjien mielestä toiseksi viimeisenä kymmenestä kärkihankkeesta.
> Onhan se toisaalta ymmärrettävääkin, koska Tampereella on sijoitettu valtavat rahasummat parkkihalleihin ja -luolaan. Ratikka söisi ainakin Finnpark Oy:n tuottoja, jos keskustaan pääsisi ratikalla.


Kyselyssä on kysytty n. 300 yrittäjältä koko Pirkanmaalla, tuskin jossain Toijalassa tai Ikaalisissa liikuttaa mikään Tampereen ratikka.




> Jos kauppakamarin jäsenillä on Finnpark Oy:n osakkeita, niin se on takuulla joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen este.


Ei ole. Finnpark on kunnallinen oy.




> Ei tainnut tulla "toivottu tulos". Eli onkohan liian myönteinen.
> En mitenkään usko raitiotien toteutumiseen tällä vuosisadalla. Tosin en ole paikkakuntalainen, enkä todennäköisesti tarpeeksi perillä asiain kulusta.
> Siis kertokaa, että olen väärässä!


Olet väärässä. Projekti on hyvässä vauhdissa ja myötätuulessa. Ainoat jarrut ovat Kauppakamari ja Aamulehti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyselyssä on kysytty n. 300 yrittäjältä koko Pirkanmaalla, tuskin jossain Toijalassa tai Ikaalisissa liikuttaa mikään Tampereen ratikka.


Toi kysely ja uutisointi sen pohjalta muistuttaa aika lailla Hesarin "journalismia". Kohta varmaan saadaan lukea seuraava uutinen: Aamulehti paljastaa: ratikka on turha! Lehti kävi paikan päällä Hervannassa haastattelemassa päiväkoti Tuulentuvan Tiitiäisten ryhmää. Kärkihankkeiksi ratikan edelle kiilasivat muun muassa Hervannan leikkipuiston kunnostus sekä hattaranmyyntipiste ostarille.

----------


## Jykke

> Ei tainnut tulla "toivottu tulos".


Ei ainakaan eräälle paikalliselle lehdelle.

Ja Aamulehden aikanaan järjestämässä ratikkavaalissa tuli myös aikanaan ratikalle kannattajia aivan liikaa, joten lehtiversioon luvattu iso juttu vaikeni pelkäksi hassuksi parin lauseen toteamukseksi.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Tampereen reittivaihtoehtoja ja pysäkkisijoitteluja on julkaistu ja pyydetään kommentteja yleisöltä:

http://www.tampere.fi/liikennejakadu...ihtoehdot.html

Itse tampereelle aina junalla tulevana pidän tärkeänä, että ratikka Kulkisi rautatieaseman edestä. Mutta ensisjaisesti paikalliseen käyttöönhän sitä tietysti rakennetaan, eikä vierailijoille.

----------


## kouvo

1B, 2: Raitiotie näkyy kaupoille (pohjoinen vaihtoehto), 3A, 4B, 5A, 6C, 7A, 8A. Tosin hylätyistä vaihtoehdoista olisin ottanut 4:sen (poislukien osuus Metso-Keskustori).

Yksi ongelma tässä kyselyssä on juurikin se, että Kauppakatu-vaihtoehto on sidottu ainoastaan yhteen linjausvaihtoehtoon ydinkeskustan länsipuolella, vaikka Hämeenkatu-vaihtoehdolle on annettu useita vaihtoehtoja samalle yhteysvälille. Mitään toteuttamiseen liittyviä teknis-taloudellisia perusteita tälle ratkaisulle ei kuitenkaan ole olemassa.

----------


## teme

Asiasta (Tampere) juuri mitään ymmärtämättä tulee mieleen että jos ei se nyt ihan mahdottomasti maksa niin varareititkin on hyvä juttu häiriötilanteiden kannalta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Asiasta (Tampere) juuri mitään ymmärtämättä tulee mieleen että jos ei se nyt ihan mahdottomasti maksa niin varareititkin on hyvä juttu häiriötilanteiden kannalta.


Varareitti on vastakkaisen suunnan raide. Sinne pääsee puolenvaihtoraiteen kautta. Oletuksena luonnollisesti että raiteet ovat rinnakkain joko kadun toisella laidalla, keskellä tai sitten (missä mahdollista) kokonaan omalla väylällään. Kokonaan uusien korridorien rakentaminen varmuuden vuoksi ei ole järkevää. Kyllä se nimittäin maksaa mahdottomasti suhteessa hyötyyn.

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta olisi kiva kuulla paikallisten näkemyksiä noista vaihtoehdoista. Itse niistä on paha mennä mitään sanomaan, kun ei tunne kaupunkia.

Noin yleisesti näyttää siltä, että on tutkittu vaihtoehto "suora" ja sille sitten rinnakkaisia vaihtoehto "kierteleviä". No, periaatteessahan suora on tietysti nopeampi ja parempi, mutta oikeasti se kiertelevä saattaa hyvinkin olla tapauskohtaisesti perustellumpi, jos kiertely tehdään riittävän tärkeän kohteen takia. Niitä kohteiden tärkeyksiä vaan ei osaa arvoida, kun ei tunne kohteita. Ja pahoin pelkään, ettei konsulttikaan välttämättä tunne, jos ei se ole paikallisia.

Tunnepohjalta keskustan reitti Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Sammonkatu tuntuu loogisimmalta minusta. Mutta kuten sanottu, tuo on vaan turistin tunnepohjaa.

Positiivista on se, että suunnittelu vaikuttaa edelleen läpinäkyvältä ja avoimelta. Nettisivuista saa sellaisen vaikutelman, että kaupunkilaisia halutaan oikeasti kuunnella ja että heidän apuaan tarvitaan, jotta ratikasta tulee mahdollisimman hyvä.

Negatiivista minusta on se, että pysäkkiväli näyttäisi paikoitellen olevan aika lyhyt, vähän sellainen "jätkäsaarimainen". Mutta ehkä siihen on perusteensa esim. Lielahdessa?

----------


## teme

> Varareitti on vastakkaisen suunnan raide. Sinne pääsee puolenvaihtoraiteen kautta. Oletuksena luonnollisesti että raiteet ovat rinnakkain joko kadun toisella laidalla, keskellä tai sitten (missä mahdollista) kokonaan omalla väylällään. Kokonaan uusien korridorien rakentaminen varmuuden vuoksi ei ole järkevää. Kyllä se nimittäin maksaa mahdottomasti suhteessa hyötyyn.


Mietin lähinnä ihan jotain yksinkertaisia vararaiteita autokaistaistoilla riskipaikkoihin. Tuommoisen tekeminen kustannustehokkaasti tosin varmaan vaatisi akuilla varustettua kalustoa.

No, sitten kun tulee se toinen linja.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mietin lähinnä ihan jotain yksinkertaisia vararaiteita autokaistaistoilla riskipaikkoihin


Helsingissä varayhteyksien ja reittien tarve on suuri, koska järjestelmä on niin häiriöherkkä ja altis muun liikenteen vaikutuksille. Sen takia mä esim. kannattaisin Fredan puuttuvan osuuden rakentamista jo nyt, puhtaasti varayhteydeksi ennen linjaliikenteen alkua.

Kun Treen ratikka toteutetaan oikein, niin häiriöherkkyys on ihan toisella tasolla kuin täällä ja siten varayhteyksienkin tarve on paljon pienempi. En lähtisi tekemään ylimääräisiä kiskoja vain varayhteyksien vuoksi.

Toisaalta mua houkuttaisi jossain määrin se, että jos ratikalle ennustetaan sen verran suuria matkustajamääriä, että vuoroväli nousee korkeaksi, niin linjaa voisi haaroitella järkevästi. Silloin esim. voisi toteuttaa sekä vaihtoehdot 5A että 5B ja 6A & 6C. Hyvällä tuurilla tahdistuskin menisi edes jotenkuten nappiin näitä sopivasti linjastoksi yhdistelemällä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Negatiivista minusta on se, että pysäkkiväli näyttäisi paikoitellen olevan aika lyhyt, vähän sellainen "jätkäsaarimainen". Mutta ehkä siihen on perusteensa esim. Lielahdessa?


Itsekin tunnen Tamperetta vain vierailijana, joskin suht säännöllisenä, mutta kuitenkin vain ulkopuolisena. Tiheä pysäkkiväli on ihan hyvä linjan päädyssä, jos siellä on pysäkeille tarvetta, koska ei ole ketään kauempaa tulevia, joita se hidastaisi. Ja varsinkin Lentävänniemen päätyhän ei tuosta oikein voi mihinkään jatkua. Toinen paikka missä tiheä väli on hyvä, on tietenkin ydinkeskusta. Siinä välilä sitten toivoisi, että valitaan jokin vähän harvemmin pysähtyvä vaihtoehto. 

Mutta siis, en tunne kaupunkia niin hyvin, että osaisin sanoa, millaista joukkoliikennettä vaikka Pispalaan kannattaa järjestää tai ei kannata.

Pysäkkien vaikutusalueille osuvat asuntojen ja työpaikkojen määrät toivottavasti lasketaan jossain vaiheessa ennen kun linja ja pysäkit lyödään lukkoon. Siis Bergenin tapaan. siitä olisi myös se ilo, että me Tamperetta huonommin tuntevat harrastajat osaisimme esittää parempia kommentteja  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta siis, en tunne kaupunkia niin hyvin, että osaisin sanoa, millaista joukkoliikennettä vaikka Pispalaan kannattaa järjestää tai ei kannata.


Itse olisin toivonut Pispalaan pari pysäkkiä nyt esitettyjen lisäksi. On hieman harvassa verrattuna nykyisiin bussipysäkkeihin. Pispalassa täytyy muistaa paikoittain jyrkät nousut, jotka rajoittavat järkevää kävelymatkaa pysäkeille. Mutta kyllä siellä ihmisiä asuu.

Ja siis ilman muuta Pispalan valtatien vaihtoehto pitää valita, koska sen varrelle osuu paljon enemmän asutusta ja mielenkiintoisia kohteita kuin Rantaväylän varrelle, jossa kohteena on lähinnä Santalahden asuinalue (jonne ei lisäkaavoituksen jälkeenkään saa lähellekään sitä määrää asukkaita kuin Pispalan valtatien korridorissa).

t. yksi pispalalainen

----------


## Eppu

Joitakin huomioita tuli kyllä mieleen esitetyistä vaihtoehdoista:

Ruutu 2, Lielahti: Mikähän sitten olisi paras linjaus raiteille? Harjuntausta olisi _kaikkia_ kauppoja lähin vaihtoehto, mutta voiko sitä edes harkita kun se on autoilun kannalta melkeinpä villi länsi. Reitti olisi kaikkea muuta kuin nopea. Enqvistinkatu voisi olla nopeampi, mutta taas jää kauaksi mm. Citymarketista.
Kartassa mainittu tunneli Enqvistinkadun päästä radan ali Pispalan valtatielle olisi puolestaan erittäin kannatettava juttu ilmankin ratikkaa. Missä ovat mahdollisesti tulevan lähijunaliikenteen seisakkeet?

Ruudut 3, Pispala: Pispalan valtatie olisi tosiaan asiakasystävällisempi reitti, toisaalta. Mutta jos kadulle ei oikeasti tehdä mitään muuta kuin vedetään sinne kiskot, ei ratikan kulku voi olla sujuvaa. Katu on nykyisellään melkoisen ruuhkainen, että ratikka vaatisi oman kaistansa. Mahtuuko sellainen sinne? Rantaan voisi kiskot saada omalle kaistalleen ja kulku olisi nopeampaa, mutta silloin Pispalan valtatie olisi edelleen kumipyörävaunuin hoidettava.

Ruudut 4, Keskusta/länsi: Miksei ole tutkittu reittivaihtoehtoa Pirkankatu - Puutarhakatu - Kuninkaankatu - Hämeenkatu? Pyynikintorin kohdalla olisi tilaa koukata raiteet jo siinä Puutarhakadulle.

Ruudut 5, Keskusta/itä: Ilman muuta kannattaisin Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu -vaihtoehtoa. En edelleenkään jaksa uskoa kendoareenan nousuun, vaikka Tampereella onkin niin typerät päättäjät, että varmaan veisivätkin kaupungin vaikka konkurssiin kunhan vaan areena saadaan. Ja kuitenkin tämä reitti olisi suorempi ja palvelisi laajempia asiakaskuntia kuin Sorin kautta kierrättäminen.

Ruudut 6, Kaleva: En oikein tiedä kumpi olisi parempi, Sammonkatu vai TAYS - Kissanmaa. Tietty Sammonkatu  olisi nopeampi ja TAYS:n suuntaan voi aina laajentaa. Vaihtopysäkkien sijoittelu ei kuitenkaan tässä vakuuta - paitsi tuo Rieväkadun vaihtoehto, joka saattaa olla hitaanlainen.

Ruudut 8, Hervanta: Muuta en osaa sanoa, kuin että keskeisen vaihtopysäkin pitäisi ehdottomasti olla Hervantakeskuksella. 

Lopulta en osaa nyt esitettyjen vaihtoehtojen perusteella sanoa, kannatanko vai vastustanko koko ratikkaa. siinä ja siinä...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ruudut 3, Pispala: Pispalan valtatie olisi tosiaan asiakasystävällisempi reitti, toisaalta. Mutta jos kadulle ei oikeasti tehdä mitään muuta kuin vedetään sinne kiskot, ei ratikan kulku voi olla sujuvaa. Katu on nykyisellään melkoisen ruuhkainen, että ratikka vaatisi oman kaistansa. Mahtuuko sellainen sinne? Rantaan voisi kiskot saada omalle kaistalleen ja kulku olisi nopeampaa, mutta silloin Pispalan valtatie olisi edelleen kumipyörävaunuin hoidettava.


Pakko saada mahtumaan Pispalan valtatielle, ja uskon että saadaan, kunhan käytetään luovuutta.

Olen joskus aikaisemmin esittänyt kolmiraidemallia, jossa olisi autokaistoilla kiskot ja lisäksi dedikoitu raitioväylä keskellä. Dedikoitua väylää ajettaisiin ruuhkan suuntaan (eli aamulla keskustaan ja iltapäivällä länteen, ruuhkathan ovat onneksi aika syklisiä Pispalassa) ja autojen seassa ei-ruuhkaantuneeseen suuntaan. Näin saattaisi mahtua hyvinkin, koska koko kadun matkalla on periaatteessa kolmen kaistan verran tilaa. Jos olisi neljän kaistan verran niin sitten sopisi hyvin 1+1 autoille ja 1+1 ratikalle, mutta kun koko matkalla tuo ei onnistu. Kenties kolmiraidejärjestelyä voisi soveltaa vain niissä muutamassa paikassa missä tilanpuutteen vuoksi olisi pakko?




> Lopulta en osaa nyt esitettyjen vaihtoehtojen perusteella sanoa, kannatanko vai vastustanko koko ratikkaa. siinä ja siinä...


Palvelutason parantumisen perusteellakin sitä nähdäkseni kannattaisi jo kannattaa, mutta jos huomioi positiiviset vaikutukset liikennöintitalouteen ja sitä kautta kuntatalouteen niin en näe juuri muuta rationaalista vaihtoehtoa kuin kannattaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kolmiraidevaihtoehtoa tehokkaampi on kunkin kohdan liikennejärjestelyiden mukaan
yksi autokaista + yksi raitiovaunukaista + yksi sekakaista - tyyppinen järjestely. Bremenissä oli tämä käytössä versiona 1-2 autokaistaa + 1 raitiovaunukaista + 1 sekakaista vaihdellen. Kolmiraidevaihtoehto ei oikein ole käytännössä toteutettavissa.

Liikennemäärät Pispalan valtatiellä voidaan rajoittaa rajoittamalla liikenteen pääsyä sinne. Jos
raitiotie tehdään Pispalan valtatielle, jäljellejäävät bussit voidaan ohjata Paasikiventielle.

Vaihtoehdoissa eniten mietityttää nyt se, että vaihtoehdoilla on kuitenkin aika suuria matka-aika-eroja ja tähän pitäisi syventyä.

----------


## kouvo

> Pakko saada mahtumaan Pispalan valtatielle, ja uskon että saadaan, kunhan käytetään luovuutta.


Vaikeata tulee olemaan. En muutenkaan ymmärrä miksi Pispalan valtatie olisi jotenkin merkittävä juurikin ratikan kannalta. Valtatien vartta palvelee varsin tiheä bussiliikenne (huomattavasti tiheämpi kuin mihin ratikalla tullaan pääsemään). Alueen väestömääräkään ei sinänsä vielä perustele ratikkaa, eikä ratikkaa varsinaisesti kannata hidastaa tämän takia.




> Jos raitiotie tehdään Pispalan valtatielle, jäljellejäävät bussit voidaan ohjata Paasikiventielle.


En nyt oikein näe pointtia tässäkään. Pispalan valtatie on luonnollinen reitti useille bussilinjoille, joita tuskin kannattaa siirtää tukkoisemmalle Paasikiventielle.

----------


## teme

> Kun Treen ratikka toteutetaan oikein, niin häiriöherkkyys on ihan toisella tasolla kuin täällä ja siten varayhteyksienkin tarve on paljon pienempi. En lähtisi tekemään ylimääräisiä kiskoja vain varayhteyksien vuoksi.


No riippuu niistä kiskoista ja siitä mitä ne maksaa. Parempi luotettavuus ei sinänsä poista varajärjestelyjen tarvetta, luotettavimmatkin järjestelmät pettää joskus. Mutta tämä on ihan aukilaskettava asia.




> Toisaalta mua houkuttaisi jossain määrin se, että jos ratikalle ennustetaan sen verran suuria matkustajamääriä, että vuoroväli nousee korkeaksi, niin linjaa voisi haaroitella järkevästi. Silloin esim. voisi toteuttaa sekä vaihtoehdot 5A että 5B ja 6A & 6C. Hyvällä tuurilla tahdistuskin menisi edes jotenkuten nappiin näitä sopivasti linjastoksi yhdistelemällä.


Jos tuolla saa paremman jakelun niin tonkin voi laskea auki.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kolmiraidevaihtoehtoa tehokkaampi on kunkin kohdan liikennejärjestelyiden mukaan
> yksi autokaista + yksi raitiovaunukaista + yksi sekakaista - tyyppinen järjestely. Bremenissä oli tämä käytössä versiona 1-2 autokaistaa + 1 raitiovaunukaista + 1 sekakaista vaihdellen. Kolmiraidevaihtoehto ei oikein ole käytännössä toteutettavissa.


Miten tämä toimisi Pispalan valtatien oloissa yhdistettynä vuorokauden ajan mukaan sykliseen ruuhkaan? Tämä järjestely kiinnostaisi kyllä, mutta onko sinulla tarkempaa selitystä tai kenties kuvia siitä?

Miksi muuten ei ole? Kustannussyistäkö kun maksaa 50 % enemmän, vai onko muitakin syitä?




> Liikennemäärät Pispalan valtatiellä voidaan rajoittaa rajoittamalla liikenteen pääsyä sinne. Jos
> raitiotie tehdään Pispalan valtatielle, jäljellejäävät bussit voidaan ohjata Paasikiventielle.


Pispalan valtatien liikennettä voitaisiin kenties rajoittaa, mutta minua pelotti kalvoissa kummitellut kevyen ja joukkoliikenteen katu -ilmaus (vai miten se meni?). Pispalan valtatie on sen verran kriittinen väylä, että vähintään nousee hirveä haloo, jos sinne ei enää pääse autolla. Toki läpiajoa kannattaa ohjata Paasikiventielle mahdollisimman paljon, samoin bussiliikenne. Ja Pispalan valtatien autoliikenteelle voidaan jopa asettaa hyvin matala nopeusrajoitus sekä muita rajoitteita, mutta kokonaan sitä ei voida sulkea henkilöautoliikenteeltä, tuskin edes täysin kokonaan läpiajolta, kun Pispalastakin pitää sentään päästä länteen.




> Vaikeata tulee olemaan. En muutenkaan ymmärrä miksi Pispalan valtatie olisi jotenkin merkittävä juurikin ratikan kannalta. Valtatien vartta palvelee varsin tiheä bussiliikenne (huomattavasti tiheämpi kuin mihin ratikalla tullaan pääsemään). Alueen väestömääräkään ei sinänsä vielä perustele ratikkaa, eikä ratikkaa varsinaisesti kannata hidastaa tämän takia.


Pispalan valtatien korridorissa asuu huomattavasti enemmän ihmisiä kuin optimistisimmankaan Santalahden kaavoitusskenaarion mukaan saadaan Rantaväylän korridoriin. Bussit voidaan hyvin laittaa Rantaväylälle. Tämä edellyttää Vaitinaron risteyksen uudelleen pohtimista, jotta siitä pääsee sujuvammin Paasikiventielle.




> En nyt oikein näe pointtia tässäkään. Pispalan valtatie on luonnollinen reitti useille bussilinjoille, joita tuskin kannattaa siirtää tukkoisemmalle Paasikiventielle.


Ilman muuta kannattaa, erityisesti kun Paasikiventielle aiotaan joka tapauksessa rakentaa bussikaistat, joilla pääsee ajamaan 70 km/h henkilöautoruuhkista ohi pysähtymättä kuin pari kertaa matkalla.

Itse asun Pispalan valtatien vaikutuspiirissä ja koska tahansa vaihdan tiheän mutta epäsäännöllisen bussitarjonnan hieman harvempaan mutta täsmälliseen ja hyvin palvelevaan raitiotiehen. Sitäpaitsi Pispalan valtatien varrella on enemmän mielenkiintoisia / tärkeitä kohteita muualta tulevien asioida kuin Rantaväylän varrella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muistaakseni tästä Pispalan 3-kaistaratkaisusta puhuttiin jo aiemmin. Mielestäni sen pohtiminen johti siihen, että se ei käytännössä toimi yhtään paremmin kuin se, että on 1 sekakaista + 1 raitiovaunu + 1 auto. Ongelmaksi tulee tuossa erityisesti se, että pysäkkien kohdalla tarvitsisi tehdä pysäkit kahteen kertaan, ja ne jäävät sitten kuitenkin pullonkaulaksi. Oma käsitykseni on, että kolmen raiteen vaihtoehto ei ole käytännössä toteutettavissa, mutta perustelut löytyvät aiemmasta keskustelusta.

Ruuhka syntyy aina ruuhkautuvasta risteyksestä liikenteen tulosuuntaan päin. Tästä johtuen pointti on juuri se, että ennen risteystä on autokaista + raitiotien oma ja risteyksen jälkeen sekakaista, jolle raitiovaunu pääsee aina autojen edelle. Joka tapauksessa Pispalan valtatien raitiotien välttämätön edellytys on tielle päästettävän automäärän rajoittaminen. Jos tähän ei ole uskallusta, ei kannata edes tutkia. En tarkoita läpiajokieltoa vaan volyymin rajoittamista liittymien liikennevalo-ohjauksella.

En ota sinällään itse kantaa kumpaa linjaa raitiotie kannattaa tehdä. Mutta se ei ainakaan kannata, että jos raitiotie tehdään toiselle, että myös sille jätettäisiin bussien pääväylä. Erityisesti jos raitiotie tulee Pispalan valtatielle, jäljellejäävät bussit pitäisi ohjata Paasikiventielle.

----------


## Renne

Vastasin kyselyyn tähän karttaan merkityn reitin mukaisesti. http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/6792/treraitio.jpg

Mielestäni ei ole liian tärkeää mistä raitiolinjan kiskot menevät, sillä myöhemmät linjat täydentävät verkostoa. Tärkeää olisi tietenkin kattaa keskeiset alueet.

Kalevan vai TAYS:in kautta? Kissanmaan koukkaus ei mielestäni ole tärkeä. "TAYS:in kautta" on riittävä 200m kävelyetäisyydeltä. Toisaalta olisiko Kaleva sittenkin tärkeämpi?

Hervannassa kannattaa unohtaa y-linjat ja käyttää kiertävää tai suoraa linjaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Muistaakseni tästä Pispalan 3-kaistaratkaisusta puhuttiin jo aiemmin. Mielestäni sen pohtiminen johti siihen, että se ei käytännössä toimi yhtään paremmin kuin se, että on 1 sekakaista + 1 raitiovaunu + 1 auto. Ongelmaksi tulee tuossa erityisesti se, että pysäkkien kohdalla tarvitsisi tehdä pysäkit kahteen kertaan, ja ne jäävät sitten kuitenkin pullonkaulaksi.


Itse asiassa pysäkkejä ei tarvitse tehdä kahteen kertaan. Kunhan pysäkeillä käytetään kaksiraidejärjestelyä ja niiden välissä olevaa yhtä laituria johon pääsee ajamaan kummastakin suunnasta joko autokaistalta tai dedikoidulta kaistalta, ei tarvitse tuplata mitään. Matkustajankin kannalta on helppoa koska samalta puolelta laituria ajetaan aina samaan suuntaan, vaikka sitten välittömästi pysäkin jälkeen kurvataankin joko ajoradalle tai kadun keskelle riippuen vuorokaudenajasta. Ainoa edellytys on että pysäkkien kohdalla on riittävästi leveyttä 4 kaistalle + keskilaiturille. Muualla riittää kolmen kaistan verran tilaa.

----------


## SlaverioT

Linjamalla Rantaväylän kautta palvelematta jäisivät Ylä- ja Ala-Pispalan ja Hyhkyn kaupunginosat. Raitiotie olisi esimerkiksi Lielahden aseman kohdalla rautatien toisella puolella, mikä vaikeuttaisi kulkemista Hyhkystä. Tahmelaa tuskin voi laskea mukaan koska se vaatii joka tapauksessa oman yhteytensä jotta kattava palvelu voidaan taataan.

Näissä kolmessa asukkaista(2009):
Ylä-Pispala 1 777
Ala-Pispala 1 013
Hyhky 3 446
Yht: 6236

Jos linjattaisiin rantaa pitkin keskinopeus voisi olla Helsingin metron itähaarojen luokkaa eli noin 55km/h, kun taas Pispalassa nopeus jää ehkä johonkin 25km/h tienoille. Matkahan molempien kautta on kutakuinkin samaa luokkaa eli Pyynikintori-Lielahden asema noin 3,5km. Näillä arvoilla matka-ajat olisivat 4min ja 8-9min. Kysymys kuuluukin onko noin neljän minuutin mahdollisen aikasäästön vuoksi järkevää ohittaa koko Pispala? Ja miten järjestetään sujuvat vaihdot Tesoman/Nokian suuntaan jos raitiotie on Näsijärven puolella rautatietä?

----------


## kouvo

> Pispalan valtatien korridorissa asuu huomattavasti enemmän ihmisiä kuin optimistisimmankaan Santalahden kaavoitusskenaarion mukaan saadaan Rantaväylän korridoriin. Bussit voidaan hyvin laittaa Rantaväylälle. Tämä edellyttää Vaitinaron risteyksen uudelleen pohtimista, jotta siitä pääsee sujuvammin Paasikiventielle.


Toki asuu, mutta ei kuitenkaan niin paljon että se perustelisi *pika*ratikan vetämistä sitä kautta jos/kun samalla joudutaan myllertämään koko nykyinen systeemi. Bussit ovat ratikankin jälkeen Tampereen (myös länsipuolen) merkittävin joukkoliikennemuoto, ei niitä voi siirrellä tuosta vain huomioimatta lainkaan muutoksia palvelutasossa alueilla joita ne palvelevat. 




> Ilman muuta kannattaa, erityisesti kun Paasikiventielle aiotaan joka tapauksessa rakentaa bussikaistat, joilla pääsee ajamaan 70 km/h henkilöautoruuhkista ohi pysähtymättä kuin pari kertaa matkalla.


Kuinkahan voimissaan nämä Paasikiventien bussikaistasuunnitelmat vielä ovat? Vaikuttavat vähän hölmöläisten hommilta, mikäli niillä ei juurikin ole tarkoitus torpata ratikka- ja lähijunaliikenteen kehittämistä.




> Sitäpaitsi Pispalan valtatien varrella on enemmän mielenkiintoisia / tärkeitä kohteita muualta tulevien asioida kuin Rantaväylän varrella.


Joka taas osaltaan perustelee sitä, että suurempia matkustajavirtoja kuljettava bussiliikenne jätetään tälle enemmän mielenkiintoisia / tärkeitä kohteita sisältävälle väylälle. Toisaalta eipä nyt juurikaan tule muita merkittäviä matkustajamääriä kerääviä yksittäisiä kohteita Pvt:n varrelta mieleen kuin ammattikoulu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:12 ----------




> Ja miten järjestetään sujuvat vaihdot Tesoman/Nokian suuntaan jos raitiotie on Näsijärven puolella rautatietä?


Riippuen vähän linjauksesta, mutta esim. Pyynikintori saattaisi olla yksi hyvä vaihtopaikka. Mitään massiiviseen liityntään perustuvaa järjestelmäähän ei kai kuitenkaan edes olla suunnittelemassa.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Riippuen vähän linjauksesta, mutta esim. Pyynikintori saattaisi olla yksi hyvä vaihtopaikka. Mitään massiiviseen liityntään perustuvaa järjestelmäähän ei kai kuitenkaan edes olla suunnittelemassa.


Jos Lielahden ostoskeskittymä nähdään koko Läntisen Tampereen ja kaupunkiseudun läntisen osan tärkeimpänä kaupallisena keskittymänä, on erikoista jos esim. Tesomalta sinne päästäkseen pitää mennä Pyynikintorille asti vaihtamaan.

----------


## Kaid

> Ruudut 6, Kaleva: En oikein tiedä kumpi olisi parempi, Sammonkatu vai TAYS - Kissanmaa. Tietty Sammonkatu  olisi nopeampi ja TAYS:n suuntaan voi aina laajentaa. Vaihtopysäkkien sijoittelu ei kuitenkaan tässä vakuuta - paitsi tuo Rieväkadun vaihtoehto, joka saattaa olla hitaanlainen.


Mietin tämän osion suhteen, että kun mitä todennäköisimmin kutienkin raitiotietä tullaan jatkossaa laajentamaan myös muualle itäsuuntaan, niin olisiko järkevää ensimmäisessä vaiheessa kiertää TAYS:n kautta, jotta saadaan mahdollisimman kattava palvelu heti ensimmäisellä linjalla ja sitten myöhempien laajennusten yhteydessä muuttaa TAYS:n rata osaksi laajennusta sekä toteuttaa siinä vaiheessa nopeampi Sammonkadun rata, jota voisivat käyttää osa Hervannan suunnan linjoista. (Oletan tässä tietenkin, että Hervataan tai sen kautta kulkevia linjoja tulee olemaan enemmän kuin kaksi).




> Muistaakseni tästä Pispalan 3-kaistaratkaisusta puhuttiin jo aiemmin. Mielestäni sen pohtiminen johti siihen, että se ei käytännössä toimi yhtään paremmin kuin se, että on 1 sekakaista + 1 raitiovaunu + 1 auto. Ongelmaksi tulee tuossa erityisesti se, että pysäkkien kohdalla tarvitsisi tehdä pysäkit kahteen kertaan, ja ne jäävät sitten kuitenkin pullonkaulaksi. Oma käsitykseni on, että kolmen raiteen vaihtoehto ei ole käytännössä toteutettavissa, mutta perustelut löytyvät aiemmasta keskustelusta.


Luin koko tuon aiemman keskustelun ja en varsinaisesti ymmärrä, miksi Janin ehdottama 3-raidemalli ei toimisi. Minun ymmärtääkseni sillä on ylivoimainen välityskyky kaikkiin muihin vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna. Ainakin sekakaista+ratikkakaista+autokaista -ratkaisuun verrattuna Janin malli olisi huomattavasti parempi, koska ehdottamasi sekakaista olisi joko ilta- tai aamuruuhkassa tukossa autoista. Tätä ongelmaa ei Janin mallissa olisi lainkaan. Lisäksi (jos ymmärsin Janin selityksen oikein) ei tätä 3-raidejärjestelyä tarvittaisi välttämättä koko Pispalan valtatien matkalla koska tien leveys vaihtelee suhteellisen paljon. Näinollen ei pitäisi olla mikään suunnaton ongelma vain katsoa pysäkkien sijoittelut niin, että ne ovat aina normaalilla kaksiraideosiolla.




> Itse asiassa pysäkkejä ei tarvitse tehdä kahteen kertaan. Kunhan pysäkeillä käytetään kaksiraidejärjestelyä ja niiden välissä olevaa yhtä laituria johon pääsee ajamaan kummastakin suunnasta joko autokaistalta tai dedikoidulta kaistalta, ei tarvitse tuplata mitään.


Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että tässä mallissa kaistat toteutuisivat seuraavasti:

autokaista
raitiokisko
laituri
raitiokisko
autokaista?

Koka minulle tuli mieleen, että koska Tampereen vaunut tulevat olemaan kaksisuuntaisia ja siis myös ovet löytyvät molemmilta puolilta, eikö pysäkit voitaisi toteuttaa kolmiraidemallissa myös seuraavasti:

auto/raidekaista
laituri
raidekaista
laituri
auto/raidekaista

Samalta laiturilta siis noustaisiin eri puolille riippuen vuorokaudenajasta, mikä toki vaatisi sen verran pysäkki-infoa, että matkustajille kerrotaan kumpaa laituria tarvitsee milloinkin käyttää. Toivoakseni Tampereelle toteutettaisiin kuitenkin ratikan yhdeydessä kunnollinen pysäkki-infojärjestelmä, jolloin ongelmaa ei pitäisi olla.

Tässä mallissa olisi etuna se, ettei vaunujen tarvitsisi vaihdella pysäkkien kohdalla raiteelta toiselle, vaan koko ajan pysyttäisiin omalla kaistalla. Tosin autot joutuisivat odottelemaan ratikan perässä ei-ruuhkasuuntaan mentäessä, mutta jos ja kun käsittääkseni ei-ruuhkasuuntaan autoja kulkee suhtis vähän tämän ei pitäisi olla hirveä ongelma.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Lielahden ostoskeskittymä nähdään koko Läntisen Tampereen ja kaupunkiseudun läntisen osan tärkeimpänä kaupallisena keskittymänä, on erikoista jos esim. Tesomalta sinne päästäkseen pitää mennä Pyynikintorille asti vaihtamaan.


Tuohon suuntaan Pyynikintori ei toki toimi vaihtopysäkkinä kovinkaan hyvin. Vaihtosuuntana se todennäköisesti on kuitenkin aika marginaalinen. Esim. bussilinjan 14 tarjonta heijastelee suhteellisen laimeaa joukkoliikennekysyntää Tesoman ja Lielahden välillä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Luin koko tuon aiemman keskustelun ja en varsinaisesti ymmärrä, miksi Janin ehdottama 3-raidemalli ei toimisi. Minun ymmärtääkseni sillä on ylivoimainen välityskyky kaikkiin muihin vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna. Ainakin sekakaista+ratikkakaista+autokaista -ratkaisuun verrattuna Janin malli olisi huomattavasti parempi, koska ehdottamasi sekakaista olisi joko ilta- tai aamuruuhkassa tukossa autoista. Tätä ongelmaa ei Janin mallissa olisi lainkaan. Lisäksi (jos ymmärsin Janin selityksen oikein) ei tätä 3-raidejärjestelyä tarvittaisi välttämättä koko Pispalan valtatien matkalla koska tien leveys vaihtelee suhteellisen paljon. Näinollen ei pitäisi olla mikään suunnaton ongelma vain katsoa pysäkkien sijoittelut niin, että ne ovat aina normaalilla kaksiraideosiolla.


Näin minä sen järkeilin. Jos joku näkee tässä jotain heikkouksia niin mielelläni kuulisin mitä ne ovat, koska itse en saa niitä päähäni mitenkään. Voi olla että heikkouksia on, mutta omille ajatuksilleen sokeutuu helposti.

Yksi heikkous on tietysti se, että jos ruuhka on samaan aikaan molempiin suuntiin niin silloin ratikkaliikenne takkuaa autojen seassa. Mutta Pispalassa tämä ei liene vielä ongelma, ainakaan kovin paha, ja uskoisin että oikeilla kehitystoimilla päästään siihen, ettei siitä tulekaan ongelmaa. Vähintäänkin liikennevaloilla voitaneen rajoittaa autojen pääsyä Pispalan valtatielle siten, ettei niitä riitä tukkimaan katua kokonaan ratikoilta.




> Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että tässä mallissa kaistat toteutuisivat seuraavasti:
> 
> autokaista
> raitiokisko
> laituri
> raitiokisko
> autokaista?


Kyllä. Laitan tähän muutaman kuvan liitteeksi siitä miten tämän hahmottelin.




> Koka minulle tuli mieleen, että koska Tampereen vaunut tulevat olemaan kaksisuuntaisia ja siis myös ovet löytyvät molemmilta puolilta, eikö pysäkit voitaisi toteuttaa kolmiraidemallissa myös seuraavasti:
> 
> auto/raidekaista
> laituri
> raidekaista
> laituri
> auto/raidekaista
> 
> Samalta laiturilta siis noustaisiin eri puolille riippuen vuorokaudenajasta, mikä toki vaatisi sen verran pysäkki-infoa, että matkustajille kerrotaan kumpaa laituria tarvitsee milloinkin käyttää. Toivoakseni Tampereelle toteutettaisiin kuitenkin ratikan yhdeydessä kunnollinen pysäkki-infojärjestelmä, jolloin ongelmaa ei pitäisi olla.


Mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Tuokin voisi toimia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Taitaa olla niin, että varsinaisesti keskustelu Janin ratkaisusta on käyty toisaalla.

En ymmärrä, miten esitetty järjestely saataisiin käytännössä toimimaan. Siinä on monia akilleen kantapäitä, kuten useita vaihdepaikkoja sekä se, että pysäkit voidaan sijoittaa vain kohtiin, joissa on tilaa neljälle kaistalle. Tietääkseni tällaisia paikkoja ei ole Pispalassa ainakaan monta.

Ratkaisu perustuu lisäksi mielestäni väärään käsitykseen ruuhkasta. Ruuhka johtuu yleensä siitä, että katujaksolle X päästetään enemmän autoliikennettä kuin sen risteykset voivat välittää. Kun risteysten välityskyky loppuu, niihin alkaa kertyä autojonoja, jotka ulottuvat lopulta seuraaviin risteyksiin.

Nähdäkseni välttämätön edellytys raitiotielle Pispalan valtatiellä edes osittain sekakaistalla on se, että sinne pääsevien autojen määrä rajoitetaan liikennevalo-ohjauksella. Tällöin ei tarvita tätä kolmen raitiovaunukiskon järjestelyä lainkaan. Esimerkiksi Tvärbanan kulku Tukholman Gröndalin läpi perustuu siihen, että liikennemäärää on rajoitettu. Jos Pispalan valtatien liikennettä ei haluta rajoittaa, sinne ei tule myöskään haluta raitiotietä.

Lisäksi kun ongelmat ovat risteysten välityskyky, kolme raitiovaunu-sekakaistaa tekee toimivat risteysratkaisut mahdottomiksi. Kolme raitiovaunu-sekakaistaa johtavat  siihen, että kaistaa ei voida käyttää tarvittaessa kääntymiskaistana. Koska ruuhka johtuu risteysten välityskyvyn ylittymisestä, ei niitä kannattaisi tukkia.

Itse toimisin jos on käytettävissä kolmen kaistan tila ja tarvitaan ajoneuvoliikenne molempiin suuntiin niin, että ennen risteystä olisi yleensä erillinen raitiovaunukaista + ajoneuvokaista + sekakaista risteyksestä poistuville ja risteyksen jälkeen sekakaista + toisella puolen ajoneuvokaista + raitiovaunukaista. Järjestely toimisi niin, että raitiovaunun tullessa ajoneuvoliikenne odottaisi kunnes raitiovaunu on päässyt jatkamaan.

Bremenissä oli tämän kaltainen järjestely 4-kaistaisella tiellä eli liikennetarpeen mukaan oli välillä raitiovaunu toisella ja taas toisella puolella sekakaistalla ja omalla kaistalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Pitäisi tietää, millainen rajoitus käytännössä tulee siitä, että pysäkit voi sijoittaa vain kadun leveimpiin kohtiin. Eli minne ne pysäkit ideaalitilanteessa sijoittuisivat, ja kuinka paljon niitä pitäisi siirtää, jotta ne olisivat leveimmillä kohdilla? Mikko tuo ilman muuta esiin potentiaalisen ongelman, mutta jos käy hyvä tuuri, niin ongelma onkin ongelma vain teoriassa.

Kolmikaistainen tie, jossa on 1+1 autokaista ja 1 rv-kaista, mutta myös autokaistoilla on kiskot, on tietysti paljon kalliimpi rakentaa kuin kahden rv-kiskon tie. Pitäisi tietää kustannusarviot, jotta voisi sanoa, kannattaako sitä pohtia. Sinänsä ajatus houkuttaa, jos Pispalan valtatiellä on selkeä ruuhkasuunta, jolloin ruuhkasuunnassa olisi rv-kaista ja toiseen suuntaan käytettäisiin sekakaistaa. Joskus puolen päivän tienoilla sitten ajosuunta muuttuisi.

Edullisempi ja selkeämpi on tietenkin perinteisempi malli, jossa kahden risteyksen välinen tieosuus jaetaan niin, että ratikalla on oma kaista aina risteystä kohti ajettaessa, mutta sekakaista risteyksestä pois ajettaessa. Se edellyttää kuitenkin ratikkakiskojen vääntämistä mutkalle aina kaistan vaihtuessa. Lisäksi se edellyttää tietysti sitä, että ratikka saa risteykseen tullessaan nollaviiveellä ajoluvan ryhmittymiskaistaltaan sinne sekakaistalle. Autoliikenne katkaistaan aika pitkäksi aikaa, sillä autoliikenne sekakaistalle täytyy estää paitsi silloin kun rv on vaihtamassa kaistaa sinne myös hyvän aikaa sitä ennen, jottei se sekakaista ole täynnä autoja, kun ratikka sinne menee.

Miten realistisena pidätte sitä, että autoliikenne ohjattaisiin enemmän tai vähemmän pakolla Paasikiventielle? Vai onko se ruuhka-aikaan enää mahdollista, jos kapasiteetti tulee vastaan?

----------


## hylje

> Edullisempi ja selkeämpi on tietenkin perinteisempi malli, jossa kahden risteyksen välinen tieosuus jaetaan niin, että ratikalla on oma kaista aina risteystä kohti ajettaessa, mutta sekakaista risteyksestä pois ajettaessa. Se edellyttää kuitenkin ratikkakiskojen vääntämistä mutkalle aina kaistan vaihtuessa.


Joko kiskot tai autokaista mutkaantuvat oleellisesti. Ahtaissa paikoissa ratikkakaista voi olla tien reunassa ja autokaista keskellä. Autokaistat ajavat risteyksessä osittain vastakkain, joten risteyksen keskellä tulee olla liikenneympyrän tapainen liikenteenjakaja. 



```
< ::::::: < :::===== <
> ----- v o ^ ------ <
> =====:: > :::::::: >

< > ^ v Liikenteen suunta
- : =   Autokaista, Sekakaista, Ratikkakaista
o       Liikenteenjakaja
```

Kiskojen sijaitseminen 3-kaistaisen tien reunoissa mahdollistaa jalkakäytävän tilan käyttämisen pysäkkitilana, eikä saarekkeiden vaatimia levennyksiä välttämättä tarvita.

----------


## kouvo

> Miten realistisena pidätte sitä, että autoliikenne ohjattaisiin enemmän tai vähemmän pakolla Paasikiventielle? Vai onko se ruuhka-aikaan enää mahdollista, jos kapasiteetti tulee vastaan?


Mahdollista ..ehkä, realistista ..tuskin. Pikaratikan pikaisuusominaisuuksia on vaan niin paljon helpompi hyödyntää rantaväylän varressa, että en millään usko sitä tungettavan kinttupolkumaiselle Pispalan valtatielle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miten realistisena pidätte sitä, että autoliikenne ohjattaisiin enemmän tai vähemmän pakolla Paasikiventielle? Vai onko se ruuhka-aikaan enää mahdollista, jos kapasiteetti tulee vastaan?


Ongelma on nähdäkseni Sepänkadun ja sen valoristeysten kyky vetää enempää liikennettä Paasikiventielle. Ruuhka-aikana sitä kautta ei mahdu varmasti enää yhtään enempää autoa kulkemaan. Toisessa päässä on ongelma Vaitinaron risteyksen kanssa. Pispalan valtatien läpiajo on houkuttelevaa kaikille niille, jotka jatkavat Nokian moottoritielle tai Epilän suuntaan Pispalan valtatielle, tai jotka kulkevat tuolta Hämeenkadulle (kenties jopa Satakunnankadulle) tai sen eteläpuolelle.

Pispalan valtatie on valitettavasti luonteeltaan kuin pitkä kapea putki. Siinä on jonkin verran risteyksiä matkan varrella, mutta valtaosa liikenteestä on läpiajoa. Läpiajosta pitäisi päästä eroon, mutta kysymys on miten. Toisaalta kenties 3-raidemalli saattaisi mahdollistaa sen, että ratikka pääsee kulkemaan siitä huolimatta vaikka vieressä seisoisi autojono.

Tosin täytyy sanoa, että Pispalan valtatien ruuhkat helpottivat välittömästi sen jälkeen kun läntinen kehämoottoritie Pirkkalassa avattiin muutama vuosi sitten. Kehätie vetää ilmeisesti sen verran runsaasti lännestä tulevaa liikennettä, että Paasikiventieltä on vapautunut kapasiteettia ja sinne lienee siirtynyt jonkin verran liikennettä Pispalan valtatieltä. Tämä antaa toivoa siitä, että Pispalan valtatien liikenne voitaisiin kenties pitää sen verran kevyenä jatkossakin, että ratikka sinne mahtuu jopa autojen sekaan ainakin ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan kuljettaessa.

Tässä reittikysymyksessä ei missään nimessä mielestäni kannata mennä siitä missä aita on matalin. Rantaväylän korridoriin raitiotie on naurettavan helppo sijoittaa, mutta siellä siitä on vähemmän hyötyä tai iloa kaupunkilaisille kuin Pispalan valtatiellä.

----------


## kouvo

> Tässä reittikysymyksessä ei missään nimessä mielestäni kannata mennä siitä missä aita on matalin. Rantaväylän korridoriin raitiotie on naurettavan helppo sijoittaa, mutta siellä siitä on vähemmän hyötyä tai iloa kaupunkilaisille kuin Pispalan valtatiellä.


Ei tuo nyt niin mustavalkoista ole. Mikäli ratikka linjattaisiin Pispalan valtatien kautta, se todennäköisesti tarkoittaisi bussiliikenteen siirtämistä sieltä pois, joka puolestaan vaikuttaisi negatiivisesti joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon alueella (ainakin mitä tulee vuoroväleihin ja vaihdottomien yhteyksien määrään).

Bussiliikenteen siirtäminen rantaväylälle edellyttää myös bussikaistojen rakentamista kyseisen väylän varrelle, joka omalta osaltaan nostaa koko hankkeen kustannuksia merkittävästi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei tuo nyt niin mustavalkoista ole. Mikäli ratikka linjattaisiin Pispalan valtatien kautta, se todennäköisesti tarkoittaisi bussiliikenteen siirtämistä sieltä pois, joka puolestaan vaikuttaisi negatiivisesti joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon alueella (ainakin mitä tulee vuoroväleihin ja vaihdottomien yhteyksien määrään).


Voin sanoa että vaihdan minä tahansa päivänä nykyisen bussitarjonnan pysäkiltämme Pispalantorilta ratikkaan, vaikka se kulkisi laskennallisesti harvemmin. Palvelutaso olisi kuitenkin parempi.




> Bussiliikenteen siirtäminen rantaväylälle edellyttää myös bussikaistojen rakentamista kyseisen väylän varrelle, joka omalta osaltaan nostaa koko hankkeen kustannuksia merkittävästi.


Eikös sinne ole jo monta vuotta sitten ilmoitettu rakennettavan joka tapauksessa bussikaistat? Rantaväylä sopii paremmin bussiliikenteelle kuin Pispalan valtatie.

----------


## SlaverioT

Yksinkertaisin taitaa olla muuttaa Pispalan valtatie välillä Rajaportinkatu-Pispalantori joukkoliikennekaduksi. Katkaista poikittaiskadut ja ohjata liikennettä esim. Tahmelantien kautta. Samalla voitaisiin tehdä laatukäytävä kevyelle liikenteelle. Ja en näe mitään syytä mikseivät linja-autot voisi käyttää samaa reittiä. Rantaväylän kautta linjaaminen tuskin toisi mitään hyötyä matkustajille ja Tahmelaan kukaan ei halua sitä bussiarmadaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Voin sanoa että vaihdan minä tahansa päivänä nykyisen bussitarjonnan pysäkiltämme Pispalantorilta ratikkaan, vaikka se kulkisi laskennallisesti harvemmin. Palvelutaso olisi kuitenkin parempi.


Tuo on tietysti yksittäisen ihmisen mielipide ja sinänsä arvokas, aivan kuten esim. lentsulainen saattaa mieluummin ottaa sujuvan ja nopean pikaratikkamatkan tai tessulainen saattaa arvostaa jatkossakin Pispalan valtatietä kulkevaa bussilinjaa. En usko itsekään siihen että tuo laskennallinen vuoroväliharvennus sinänsä olisi suurikaan kynnyskysymys, sen sijaan vaihdottomien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien romahtaminen saattaa jo hieman kirpaistakin. 




> Eikös sinne ole jo monta vuotta sitten ilmoitettu rakennettavan joka tapauksessa bussikaistat? Rantaväylä sopii paremmin bussiliikenteelle kuin Pispalan valtatie.


Toivottavasti nyt kuitenkin älyävät sen että rantaväylän bussikaistat on rakennettava ainoastaan jos Pispalan valtatien bussiliikenne sinne siirretään, muutenhan niissä ei ole mitään järkeä. Ja tämä on sitten myös syytä huomioida pikaratikan eri linjausvaihtoehtojen kustannusarvioissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo on tietysti yksittäisen ihmisen mielipide ja sinänsä arvokas, aivan kuten esim. lentsulainen saattaa mieluummin ottaa sujuvan ja nopean pikaratikkamatkan tai tessulainen saattaa arvostaa jatkossakin Pispalan valtatietä kulkevaa bussilinjaa.


Olen ollut aikaisemmin myös lentävänniemeläinen. Silloinkin olisin preferoinut Pispalan valtatien linjausta. Siinä ei todellakaan ole ajallisesti juuri mitään eroa. Vaikka Rantaväylä olisi hieman nopeampi niin mutka Amurissa verrattuna suoraan Pirkankatuun tuntuu psykologisesti pidemmältä ja vähemmän suoralta matkalta.

Lisäksi Rantaväylän varsi on masentava tapa matkustaa töihin verrattuna Pispalanharjun maisemiin.

----------


## lunastaja

"Iisakki Nieminen" kirjoitti Tamperelaisessa jälleen ratikasta. Olen hänen kanssaan samaa mieltä Rantaväylän linjauksesta.




> Vaikka Iisakin kotikulmat sijaitsevat Pispalan harjulla, ratikan luonteva reitti on Onkiniemen ja Santalahden kautta Lielahteen ja Lentävänniemeen halki uuden Niemenrannan asuntoalueen.





> Lisäksi Rantaväylän varsi on masentava tapa matkustaa töihin verrattuna Pispalanharjun maisemiin.


Totta, mutta ei ratikan linjausta tämän perusteella tehdä. 

Asiat selviävät joka tapauksessa konsulttiselvityksessä ja jos sen perusteella ratikka kannattaa perustelluista syistä johtuen vetää harjun kautta, niin mikäs siinä.

----------


## Albert

Tässäpä erään komitean suositus. Kuten tiedämme se(kään) ei aiheuttanut toimenpiteitä. 31.1.1909.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Totta, mutta ei ratikan linjausta tämän perusteella tehdä. 
> 
> Asiat selviävät joka tapauksessa konsulttiselvityksessä ja jos sen perusteella ratikka kannattaa perustelluista syistä johtuen vetää harjun kautta, niin mikäs siinä.


Ehkäpä asukasluvuilla voisi olla jotain vaikutusta? Pispalan valtatien korridorissa asuu enemmän ihmisiä kuin Rantaväylän korridoriin saadaan edes lisäkaavoituksella. Kts. oheista kartaketta.

----------


## kouvo

> Ehkäpä asukasluvuilla voisi olla jotain vaikutusta? Pispalan valtatien korridorissa asuu enemmän ihmisiä kuin Rantaväylän korridoriin saadaan edes lisäkaavoituksella. Kts. oheista kartaketta.


Ehkäpä tässä tapauksessa ei kuitenkaan niin suurta vaikutusta. Ei Pvt-korridorin väestömäärä vielä yksinään perustele sitä, että nykyään suhteellisen hyvin toimivan väylän toimintalogiikka pitäisi pikaratikan myötä mullistaa täydellisesti. Mitä tulee kartakkeeseen, niin siinähän tosiaan ei ole huomioitu Santalahden muuttumista asuinkäyttöön (~2k ihmistä), lisäksi huomattavaa osaa Tahmelasta, Pispaloista ja Hyhkystä tulee jatkossakin palvelemaan bussiliikenne ihan jo korkeuseroistakin johtuen (tällä hetkellä 3 linjaa) huolimatta siitä minne ratikka vedetään.

Toki ihan ratikankin ulottuvilla Pvt-käytävässä asuu jatkossakin enemmän ihmisiä kuin rantaväylän varrella. Ero ei ole kuitenkaan niin merkittävä että sen perusteella linjausvaihtoehto kannattaisi valita, etenkin kun kyseessä on kuitenkin pikaratikan siirtymäosuus (jos sen jossain pitää lännessäkin olla nopea, niin juurikin keskustan ja Lietsun välillä).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä tulee kartakkeeseen, niin siinähän tosiaan ei ole huomioitu Santalahden muuttumista asuinkäyttöön (~2k ihmistä), lisäksi huomattavaa osaa Tahmelasta, Pispaloista ja Hyhkystä tulee jatkossakin palvelemaan bussiliikenne ihan jo korkeuseroistakin johtuen (tällä hetkellä 3 linjaa) huolimatta siitä minne ratikka vedetään.


Ei ole mutta vaatimattomaksi jää Santalahden asutus silti verrattuna Pispalan valtatiehen.




> Toki ihan ratikankin ulottuvilla Pvt-käytävässä asuu jatkossakin enemmän ihmisiä kuin rantaväylän varrella. Ero ei ole kuitenkaan niin merkittävä että sen perusteella linjausvaihtoehto kannattaisi valita, etenkin kun kyseessä on kuitenkin pikaratikan siirtymäosuus (jos sen jossain pitää lännessäkin olla nopea, niin juurikin keskustan ja Lietsun välillä).


Matka-aika ei kylläkään pidentyisi merkittävästi Pispalan valtatien valinnalla, ja Paasikiventielläkin olisi ongelmansa siinä miten tullaan Amuriin kieppumaan. Tuostakin tulee viivästystä. Sivuun jää monia tärkeitä kohteita, esim. tuleva Tipotien terveysasema. Sitäpaitsi "pika"raitiotien konsepti hylättiin jo kerran. Kattavuus arvioitaneen nyt tärkeämmäksi kuin absoluttinen nopeus, tästähän kyseltiinkin jo ensimmäisessä nettikyselyssä.

Lisälaajennusmahdollisuudet mm. Tesoman suuntaan olisivat myös yksinkertaisemmat Pispalan valtatieltä. Minusta on väärin nähdä Pispala vain siirtymäosuutena. Miksi ajaa kovaa asutuksen ohi? Sen palveleminen raitiotiellä on myös suuri mahdollisuus.

----------


## teme

> "Totta, mutta ei ratikan linjausta tämän perusteella tehdä.


Esteettiset tekijät on mukavuustekijöitä siinä kun istumapaikat, eli kyllä niillä on väliä.

Mistä tulee mieleen, että voisikohan sitä Pispalan valtaväylää leventää niin että tekee pohjoispuolelle uuden jalkakäytävän? Tuon voi kuitenkin tehdä kevyesti verrattuna ajokaistaan. Pispala boardwalk?  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mistä tulee mieleen, että voisikohan sitä Pispalan valtaväylää leventää niin että tekee pohjoispuolelle uuden jalkakäytävän? Tuon voi kuitenkin tehdä kevyesti verrattuna ajokaistaan. Pispala boardwalk?


Tuo katutilan kapeus on kyllä oikeasti todellinen haaste. Kyse ei ole edes siitä tehdäänkö kevyttä vai raskasta rakennetta, jos ollaan jo melkein kiinni rakennuksen seinässä. Purkaminen ei liene myöskään optio. Ilmarata kadun päällä olisi tietysti myös mahdollista mutta erittäin epäesteettistä perinnemiljöö huomioiden ja varmaan kallistakin.

Tästä syystä päädyin ehdottamaan yhtenä vaihtoehtona tuota mainittua 3-raidemallia, joka ei todellakaan ole perinteisesti ajateltuna ideaali, mutta olisi edes jotenkin ajateltavissa mahdutettavan nykyiseen katutilaan. Jos jollakulla on parempia ajatuksia, niin ne ovat kaikki tervetulleita.

Näen nimittäin itse korridorin sinänsä hyödyllisempänä kuin Rantaväylän korridorin, ja olisihan se aika demoralisoivaa jos tilanpuutteen vuoksi ratikkaa ei saisi mahtumaan mutta massiivinen läpiajo henkilöautoilla ja busseilla kyllä mahtuisi. Sehän olisi paradoksi.

----------


## kouvo

> Sivuun jää monia tärkeitä kohteita, esim. tuleva Tipotien terveysasema.


Asian voi nähdä toisinkin päin. Jos bussit siirretään rantaväylälle, niin silloin Tipotie jää syrjään niiden matkustajilta. 




> Lisälaajennusmahdollisuudet mm. Tesoman suuntaan olisivat myös yksinkertaisemmat Pispalan valtatieltä.


Tesoman suunta on kai tarkoitus palvella jatkossa bussi/lähijuna-ratkaisulla, eikä ratikalla.





> Tästä syystä päädyin ehdottamaan yhtenä vaihtoehtona tuota mainittua 3-raidemallia, joka ei todellakaan ole perinteisesti ajateltuna ideaali, mutta olisi edes jotenkin ajateltavissa mahdutettavan nykyiseen katutilaan. Jos jollakulla on parempia ajatuksia, niin ne ovat kaikki tervetulleita.


Tämän SlaverioTin aihion pohjalta...



> Yksinkertaisin taitaa olla muuttaa Pispalan valtatie välillä Rajaportinkatu-Pispalantori joukkoliikennekaduksi. Katkaista poikittaiskadut ja ohjata liikennettä esim. Tahmelantien kautta. Samalla voitaisiin tehdä laatukäytävä kevyelle liikenteelle. Ja en näe mitään syytä mikseivät linja-autot voisi käyttää samaa reittiä. Rantaväylän kautta linjaaminen tuskin toisi mitään hyötyä matkustajille ja Tahmelaan kukaan ei halua sitä bussiarmadaa.


...tuli mieleen 1-raidemalli, joka sisältää kyllä varsin ison kasan oletuksia. Rajaportin ja Pispalantorin välisen matkan bussi pyyhkäisee muutamassa minuutissa. Jos oletetaan, että näiden pisteiden jälkeen ratikalle olisi raivattavissa yhdyskuntarakenteeseen omat kaistansa, niin tuon välin voisi ilmeisesti painella myös yhdellä raiteella. Oletuksena tässä tietysti myös se, että tämä yksi raidekaista olisi juurikin ainoastaan ratikalle pyhitetty. Ja edelleen oletuksena että ratikan pitäisi aika hyvin pysyä aikataulussaan, eikä vuoroväli saisi olla liian tiukka (esim. 5 minuutin vuoroväli alkaisi ilmeisesti olla jo aikalailla mahdottomuus tässä systeemissä). Lisäksi tämän pätkän pysäkki/pysäkit olisi saatava mahdutettua käytävään niin, että ne eivät sivuttaissuunnassa söisi (linja-)autokaistoja pois. 

No joo, tuskin ainakaan parempi ratkaisu kuin kolmiraide, ja ainakin todella häiriöherkkä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ...tuli mieleen 1-raidemalli, joka sisältää kyllä varsin ison kasan oletuksia. Rajaportin ja Pispalantorin välisen matkan bussi pyyhkäisee muutamassa minuutissa. Jos oletetaan, että näiden pisteiden jälkeen ratikalle olisi raivattavissa yhdyskuntarakenteeseen omat kaistansa, niin tuon välin voisi ilmeisesti painella myös yhdellä raiteella. Oletuksena tässä tietysti myös se, että tämä yksi raidekaista olisi juurikin ainoastaan ratikalle pyhitetty. Ja edelleen oletuksena että ratikan pitäisi aika hyvin pysyä aikataulussaan, eikä vuoroväli saisi olla liian tiukka (esim. 5 minuutin vuoroväli alkaisi ilmeisesti olla jo aikalailla mahdottomuus tässä systeemissä). Lisäksi tämän pätkän pysäkki/pysäkit olisi saatava mahdutettua käytävään niin, että ne eivät sivuttaissuunnassa söisi (linja-)autokaistoja pois. 
> 
> No joo, tuskin ainakaan parempi ratkaisu kuin kolmiraide, ja ainakin todella häiriöherkkä.


Juuri näin. 3-raidemalli ei ole efektiivisesti mitään muuta kuin 1-raidemalli täydennettynä sekakaistoilla olevilla raiteilla, joilla tarjotaan lisäkapasiteettia ja toimintavarmuutta ruuhkasuunnan vastaiseen liikennöintiin. Maksaa tietty enemmän, mutta jos ei puhuta pitkästä pätkästä niin tuskin käsittämättömiä. Muut oletukset samoin kuin 1-raidemallissa.

----------


## Kaid

> Ilmarata kadun päällä olisi tietysti myös mahdollista mutta erittäin epäesteettistä perinnemiljöö huomioiden ja varmaan kallistakin.


Taisin heittää tämän idean ilmoille jo aiemmin, mutta entäs autojen laittaminen cut&cover-tunneliin nykyisen katutilan alle? Maksaa toki ihan sikana, mutta mahdollistaisi katutilan pyhittämisen joukkoliikenteelle ilman maiseman rumennusta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Taisin heittää tämän idean ilmoille jo aiemmin, mutta entäs autojen laittaminen cut&cover-tunneliin nykyisen katutilan alle? Maksaa toki ihan sikana, mutta mahdollistaisi katutilan pyhittämisen joukkoliikenteelle ilman maiseman rumennusta.


Hmmm.... Tämä vaatii kyllä pohtimista. Voi olla että aika älämölö syntyisi tästäkin. Autoilijat menettäisivät järvimaisemansa ellei sitten "tunnelin" järven puoleista laitaa jätettäisi auki vähän Monaco-tyyliin. Tosin siinä edessä on muutamia talojakin. Ennen kaikkea tämä maksaisi varmaan ihan sikamaisesti, kuten sanotkin, eikä vähiten sen takia, että Pispala on soraharju. En ole rakennusinsinööri, mutta veikkaisin että cut&cover-tunneli moreeniin varmaan vaatisi betonikotelointia ja ankkuroimista jollain paalutuksella hyvin syvälle. Siis virtuaalista "siltaa" soran sisään. Ainakin muistan, että Pariisissa on joku sellainen pätkä metrotunnelia, joka on vedetty epävakaan maa-aineksen läpi, ja käytännössä on siis rakennettu paalutuksella tavallaan maanalainen siltarakenne, jossa kantavat rakenteet lepäävät vankassa peruskalliossa vaikka ympärillä onkin ties mitä tauhkaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Taisin heittää tämän idean ilmoille jo aiemmin, mutta entäs autojen laittaminen cut&cover-tunneliin nykyisen katutilan alle? *Maksaa toki ihan sikana*, mutta mahdollistaisi katutilan pyhittämisen joukkoliikenteelle ilman maiseman rumennusta.


Tuo boldaamani varmasti viimeistään kaataa tuon idean. Hinta on todennäköisesti aika hyvä konsultti juurikin tällä yhteysvälillä. Palvelutasoerot eivät mielestäni kuitenkaan ole niin suuria eri vaihtoehtojen välillä, että sen perusteella kannattaisi valita linjaus huomioimatta lainkaan kokonaiskustannusvaikutusta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo boldaamani varmasti viimeistään kaataa tuon idean. Hinta on todennäköisesti aika hyvä konsultti juurikin tällä yhteysvälillä. Palvelutasoerot eivät mielestäni kuitenkaan ole niin suuria eri vaihtoehtojen välillä, että sen perusteella kannattaisi valita linjaus huomioimatta lainkaan kokonaiskustannusvaikutusta.


Selvennän että tunneliin en usko minäkään. Pohdiskelin vain miten se toteutettaisiin jos sellainen välttämättä haluttaisiin.

Ehdottomasti kannattaa kuitenkin selvittää molempien väylävaihtoehtojen kustannukset. Itse olen optimistinen sen suhteen, että ratikka saataisiin mahtumaan Pispalan valtatielle ja vieläpä kohtuuhinnalla. Joku trade-off täytyy kenties tehdä (esim. autoliikenteen osalta, ei kuitenkaan siten että se kokonaan poistettaisiin, koska se ei ole realistista) mutta linjaus ja kustannus saataneen kyllä menemään kohdalleen, jos aidosti halua on.

----------


## ultrix

Olen vasta sivulla 118, mutta: 




> Missä ovat mahdollisesti tulevan lähijunaliikenteen seisakkeet?


Riippuu varmasti ratikalle valittavasta reitistä: jos Epilästä tunnelia pitkin, niin asemarakennuksen länsipuolella, jos Vaitinaronkadun yli/kautta/poikki niin Vaitinaronkadun sillalla.




> Ruudut 4, Keskusta/länsi: Miksei ole tutkittu reittivaihtoehtoa Pirkankatu - Puutarhakatu - Kuninkaankatu - Hämeenkatu? Pyynikintorin kohdalla olisi tilaa koukata raiteet jo siinä Puutarhakadulle.


Mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto, joskin Metso pyllistäisi ratikalle. Ei välttämättä ongelma Metson remontin jälkeen.




> Ruudut 5, Keskusta/itä: Ilman muuta kannattaisin Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu -vaihtoehtoa. En edelleenkään jaksa uskoa kendoareenan nousuun, vaikka Tampereella onkin niin typerät päättäjät, että varmaan veisivätkin kaupungin vaikka konkurssiin kunhan vaan areena saadaan. Ja kuitenkin tämä reitti olisi suorempi ja palvelisi laajempia asiakaskuntia kuin Sorin kautta kierrättäminen.


Jos Kansi toteutetaan, ratikka ehdottomasti Kannen kautta. Jos ei, niin Itsenäisyydenkadun kautta -- vaikka sen tunnelin syventäminen onkin pirullisen kallista!




> Ruudut 6, Kaleva: En oikein tiedä kumpi olisi parempi, Sammonkatu vai TAYS - Kissanmaa. Tietty Sammonkatu olisi nopeampi ja TAYS:n suuntaan voi aina laajentaa. Vaihtopysäkkien sijoittelu ei kuitenkaan tässä vakuuta - paitsi tuo Rieväkadun vaihtoehto, joka saattaa olla hitaanlainen.


Molemmat? Länsi-Hervannasta TAYS:n kautta Lentävänniemeen ja Etelä-Hervannasta Hermian ja Sammonkadun kautta Tampellaan? :P Sammonkadun raiteet maksavat karkeasti 10 miljoonaa, joten ei välttämättä este.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:49 ----------




> Tuohon suuntaan Pyynikintori ei toki toimi vaihtopysäkkinä kovinkaan hyvin. Vaihtosuuntana se todennäköisesti on kuitenkin aika marginaalinen. Esim. bussilinjan 14 tarjonta heijastelee suhteellisen laimeaa joukkoliikennekysyntää Tesoman ja Lielahden välillä.


Höpöhöpö. Tesoman ja Lielahden välillä on kysyntää, mutta ei tarjontaa; 14 on mummoille kohdennettua joukkoliikennettä keskipäivisin. Toki mitään suurempaa syytä ei ole sille, etteikö se sama auto voisi ajaa myös aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa esim. linjaamalla K13:n kulkemaan Tesomalta Ikurin ja Lielahden kautta Hermiaan (K13 ajetaan autokierrolla 1401).

----------


## lunastaja

> Ehkäpä asukasluvuilla voisi olla jotain vaikutusta? Pispalan valtatien korridorissa asuu enemmän ihmisiä kuin Rantaväylän korridoriin saadaan edes lisäkaavoituksella. Kts. oheista kartaketta.


Pispalassa ja Hyhkyssä asukkaat asuvat lähinnä pientaloissa ja kuin haulikolla ammuttuna. Rantaväylällä Santalahden uusi asuinalue rakennetaan joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta oikeaoppisesti. Siis tiivistä ja tehokasta kerrostaloasumista. Vai nytkö poiketaan siitä periaattesta ettei absoluuttisella asukasmäärällä sinänsä ole merkitystä, vaan sillä kuinka paljon asukkaita asuu joukkoliikenneväylän välittömässä läheisyydessä?  :Eek:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pispalassa ja Hyhkyssä asukkaat asuvat lähinnä pientaloissa ja kuin haulikolla ammuttuna. Rantaväylällä Santalahden uusi asuinalue rakennetaan joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta oikeaoppisesti. Siis tiivistä ja tehokasta kerrostaloasumista. Vai nytkö poiketaan siitä periaattesta ettei absoluuttisella asukasmäärällä sinänsä ole merkitystä, vaan sillä kuinka paljon asukkaita asuu joukkoliikenneväylän välittömässä läheisyydessä?


Pispala ja Hyhky ovat periaatteessa mallikelpoisen tiiviisti kaavoitettua tiivismatalaa (olkoonkin että erityisesti Pispalan syntyhistoriassa ei mitään kaavaa ollutkaan). Rakentamisen tehokkuus on korkea. Ensimmäisen kerran kuulin väitettävän että kyseessä olisi haulikolla ammuttua pientalokantaa (!). Kyllä tämä aika paljon poikkeaa jostain väljästä omakotipellosta, jota voisi kutsua "haulikolla ammutuksi". Pispalassa ja Hyhkyssä ei todellakaan ole pelkkiä omakotitaloja vaan myös pienkerrostaloja, joitakin rivitaloja ja muutama kerrostalo. Ainoa haitta ovat korkeussuuntaiset siirtymät.

Minulla ei ole tarkkoja tietoja väkiluvuista muutoin kuin kaupunginosan tarkkuudella, mutta kyllä luvuissa on niin iso ero, että on syytä olettaa ettei Santalahteen silti saada yhtä paljon asukkaita kuin Pispalan valtatien varsi palvelee välittömästikään.

Santalahden reititykseen liittyy myös muita ongelmia kuten miten ratikka saadaan sieltä siirtymään keskustaan. Särkänniemen tienoo on yllättävän täynnä liikenneväylää (varsinkin jos/kun Tampellan tunneli ja sen valtavat rampit rakennetaan) ja johtaisi hankaliin ylityksiin ja suurimittaisiin rakenteisiin, jotka voitaisiin välttää lähes kokonaan Pispalan valtatien linjauksella. Sen lisäksi Pispalan valtatien linjaus taipuu luontevammin Pyynikintorille ja palvelee hyvin mm. ammattikoulua, Tipotien terveysasemaa, Ahjolaa jne. Rantaväylän varressa ei ole oikeastaan mitään muuta kuin valtavassa liikennemelussa rypevä pieni kerrostaloslummi, jossa en itse ainakaan haluaisi asua, vaikka ratikka ajaisikin vierestä.

----------


## kouvo

> Minulla ei ole tarkkoja tietoja väkiluvuista muutoin kuin kaupunginosan tarkkuudella, mutta kyllä luvuissa on niin iso ero, että on syytä olettaa ettei Santalahteen silti saada yhtä paljon asukkaita kuin Pispalan valtatien varsi palvelee välittömästikään.


Tämä aikaisemmin linkkaamasi kartake ei kylläkään anna aivan todenmukaista kuvaa ratikkalinjan varren asutuksesta Pispalan huudeilla.
http://jlf.fi/attachments/f20/1095-t...sukasluvut.jpg
Haapalinna (joka ilmeisesti kuitenkin tuottaa suurimman ihmispopulaation koko Hyhkyn kaupunginosassa) ei sijaitse minkään linjausvaihtoehdon varrella. Etäisyyksien ja korkeuserojen vuoksi on erittäin kyseenalaista laskea Haapalinnaa ratikan palvelualueeksi edes 3B vaihtoehdossa (vaikka kyselyssä tällainen olettamus on tehtykin).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä aikaisemmin linkkaamasi kartake ei kylläkään anna aivan todenmukaista kuvaa ratikkalinjan varren asutuksesta Pispalan huudeilla.
> http://jlf.fi/attachments/f20/1095-t...sukasluvut.jpg
> Haapalinna (joka ilmeisesti kuitenkin tuottaa suurimman ihmispopulaation koko Hyhkyn kaupunginosassa) ei sijaitse minkään linjausvaihtoehdon varrella.


Laitoin sen huomautuksen "sis. Haapalinna" juuri sen vuoksi ettei synny väärää mielikuvaa. Alunperin hahmottelin tämän valossa Pohjanmaantien linjausta, mutta nythän konsultit toivat esille myös Vaitinaronkadun linjauksen, jolla alue tavoitettaisiin paremmin. Tuo on kyllä tilankäytön kannalta hieman ongelmallinen, mutta periaatteessa olisi muitakin tapoja tuoda ratikka Lielahdesta Epilän puolelle harjua, ehkä toimivampiakin. Mitään lopullistahan ei ole lyöty vielä lukkoon, ties vaikka tutkisivat vielä vaihtoehtoisiakin mahdollisuuksia tähän?




> Etäisyyksien ja korkeuserojen vuoksi on erittäin kyseenalaista laskea Haapalinnaa ratikan palvelualueeksi edes 3B vaihtoehdossa (vaikka kyselyssä tällainen olettamus on tehtykin).


No jaa, eihän sieltä Haapalinnasta ole Pispalan valtatien tasoon loppujen lopuksi yhtään enempää nousua kuin Hyhkystä Pispalantorille (jopa vähemmän) tai Uittotunnelinkadulta Pispalantorille. Nuo eivät ole ylitsepääsemättömiä esteitä, joten en näe miksi tilanne olisi toinen Haapalinnassakaan. Oletettavasti sieltä jo nykyään noustaan osittain Pispalan valtatien pysäkille eivätkä kaikki kulje vain 25:llä? Oleellista on, että pysäkki suunnitellaan fiksusti niin ettei tarvitse ylittää kauhean montaa leveää katua päästäkseen sinne. Ja kuten sanottu, myös sellainen linjaus voidaan kuvitella, jossa kulku Lielahteen tapahtuisi vasta jossain hiukan lännempänä kuin Vaitinaronkadun kohdalla. Sekin helpottaisi pysäkkijärjestelyjä.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Tästä syystä päädyin ehdottamaan yhtenä vaihtoehtona tuota mainittua 3-raidemallia, joka ei todellakaan ole perinteisesti ajateltuna ideaali, mutta olisi edes jotenkin ajateltavissa mahdutettavan nykyiseen katutilaan. Jos jollakulla on parempia ajatuksia, niin ne ovat kaikki tervetulleita.


Voi itseasiassa tehdä tiukkaa saada Pispalaan mahdutettu edes kolme kaistaa koko matkalle. Kaksi sekakaistaa = 7m + raitiovaunukaista 3m ja kun tähän lisätään jalkakäytävien 2,5 metriä, saadaan 15 metriä. Rajaportin kohta on ainakin yksi johon nuo eivät taida mahtua ilman esim. rautatien puoleisen jalkakäytävän poistamista.  Ja toisaalta autokaistoja ei voi juurikaan siirtää lähemmäs taloja nykyisestä esim melun takia. Ja ne kuitenkin olisivat tuossa mallissa molemmilla reunoilla katua ja rajaisivat näin kadun suurinta mahdollista leveyttä, joten...

----------


## sehta

En tunne Tamperetta kovinkaan hyvin, mutta kysyisin onko keskustan linjauksesta käyty keskustelua yliopiston osalta? 

Luulisi opiskelijoiden olevan melko ahkeria joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä, joten varmaan kysyntää olisi silläkin suunnalla. Toisaalta voi kai ajatella, että opiskelijat suostuvat myös käyttämään bussia. Se mahdollinen kansihärdelli aseman eteläpuolella on tietysti myös merkittävä jos on tullakseen, mutta eikö yliopistonkin porukka ole niin merkittävä tekijä, että aikasäästö Itsenäisyyskadun (vai onko se Itsenäisyyden?) kautta saa olla melkoinen, että yliopistolla ei käydä.

----------


## kouvo

> No jaa, eihän sieltä Haapalinnasta ole Pispalan valtatien tasoon loppujen lopuksi yhtään enempää nousua kuin Hyhkystä Pispalantorille (jopa vähemmän) tai Uittotunnelinkadulta Pispalantorille. Nuo eivät ole ylitsepääsemättömiä esteitä, joten en näe miksi tilanne olisi toinen Haapalinnassakaan. Oletettavasti sieltä jo nykyään noustaan osittain Pispalan valtatien pysäkille eivätkä kaikki kulje vain 25:llä? Oleellista on, että pysäkki suunnitellaan fiksusti niin ettei tarvitse ylittää kauhean montaa leveää katua päästäkseen sinne.


Huomattava heikennys 25seen nähden kuitenkin. Lisäksi bussipysäkki/pysäkit ovat myös Pvt:n varressa huomattavasti edullisemmassa paikassa Haapalinnaan nähden kuin suunniteltu lähin ratikkapysäkki. Haapalinnan suunnasta tultaessa on vielä lähes mahdotonta suunnitella tätä lähintäkään ratikkapysäkkiä niin, että matkalle ei osuisi isojen katujen ylityksiä/alituksia.






> Ja kuten sanottu, myös sellainen linjaus voidaan kuvitella, jossa kulku Lielahteen tapahtuisi vasta jossain hiukan lännempänä kuin Vaitinaronkadun kohdalla. Sekin helpottaisi pysäkkijärjestelyjä.


Tämä edellyttää sitten tunnelia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Huomattava heikennys 25seen nähden kuitenkin. Lisäksi bussipysäkki/pysäkit ovat myös Pvt:n varressa huomattavasti edullisemmassa paikassa Haapalinnaan nähden kuin suunniteltu lähin ratikkapysäkki. Haapalinnan suunnasta tultaessa on vielä lähes mahdotonta suunnitella tätä lähintäkään ratikkapysäkkiä niin, että matkalle ei osuisi isojen katujen ylityksiä/alituksia.


Tuskin linja 25 olisi lakkautuslistalla ratikan vuoksi muutenkaan. Täytyyhän Ranta-Kaarilaankin päästä jotenkin. Mutta olettaen että kaikki haapalinnalaiset eivät kulje 25:llä niin ratikka olisi mielestäni kyllä jonkintasoinen parannus. Ei se kävelymatka risteykseen niin pitkä ole, sieltä Valintatalon kulmalta taitaa mennä portaatkin kadulle. Kävely-yhteyksiä tietysti voisi vielä kehittää paremmiksi.




> Tämä edellyttää sitten tunnelia.


Mahdollisesti lyhyttä sellaista. Mutta tuo on vain yksi skenaario. Voisihan sellaisenkin selvittää samantien. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää kustannus.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:04 ----------




> Voi itseasiassa tehdä tiukkaa saada Pispalaan mahdutettu edes kolme kaistaa koko matkalle. Kaksi sekakaistaa = 7m + raitiovaunukaista 3m ja kun tähän lisätään jalkakäytävien 2,5 metriä, saadaan 15 metriä. Rajaportin kohta on ainakin yksi johon nuo eivät taida mahtua ilman esim. rautatien puoleisen jalkakäytävän poistamista.  Ja toisaalta autokaistoja ei voi juurikaan siirtää lähemmäs taloja nykyisestä esim melun takia. Ja ne kuitenkin olisivat tuossa mallissa molemmilla reunoilla katua ja rajaisivat näin kadun suurinta mahdollista leveyttä, joten...


Joo, ei se ihan helppoa ole, mutta on tehtävissä jos halutaan tehdä. Voihan sen radanpuoleisen jalkakäytävän kai poistaa kapeimmista paikoista, jos se on ainoa tapa saada tilaa. Samoin muutaman parkkipaikan voinee poistaa ahtaimmasta kohtaa ja vähän kaventaa pyötätietä ynnä sitä kiveystä siinä välissä (sitä ei ole koko matkalta mutta on joissakin hyvin kapeissakin kohdissa).

Kyse on valintojen tekemisestä. Ääritilanteessa muutettaisiin koko katu joukkoliikenne- ja kevytliikennepainotteiseksi kaduksi, kuten Rambollin kalvoissa vähän vihjattiinkin. Sitten ainakin mahtuu eikä tarvita 3-kiskojärjestelyä vaan 2 kpl normaaleja sekakaistoja riittää. Mutta uskon että ihan niin radikaalikaan ratkaisu ei ole välttämätön, koska uumoilen että se herättäisi aika tavalla vastarintaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Se mahdollinen kansihärdelli aseman eteläpuolella on tietysti myös merkittävä jos on tullakseen, mutta eikö yliopistonkin porukka ole niin merkittävä tekijä, että aikasäästö Itsenäisyyskadun (vai onko se Itsenäisyyden?) kautta saa olla melkoinen, että yliopistolla ei käydä.


Aikasäästö reitin tässä osassa ei varmaankaan ole se määrittävä tekijä. Omasta mielestäni Itsenäisyydenkadun vaihtoehto on ihan palvelutasonkin kannalta parempi vaihtoehto kuin yliopiston ja kannen kautta kiertelevä.

----------


## kouvo

Vähän joutui korjailemaan suunnitteluryhmän linjauksia (Hervannassa yhdistelemään vaihtoehdoista toimivamman kokonaisuuden ja hylätyistä vaihtoehdoista poimimaan Paasikiventien ja Pirkankadun yhdistävän linjauksen takaisin). Muuten ihan kohtalaisen hyvää työtä suunnitteluryhmältä. 

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/799/pika1r.jpg]Tältä pohjalta voi lyödä suoraan valtuustolle pöytään nuijittavaksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vähän joutui korjailemaan suunnitteluryhmän linjauksia (Hervannassa yhdistelemään vaihtoehdoista toimivamman kokonaisuuden ja hylätyistä vaihtoehdoista poimimaan Paasikiventien ja Pirkankadun yhdistävän linjauksen takaisin). Muuten ihan kohtalaisen hyvää työtä suunnitteluryhmältä.


No suunnilleen noin kai se voisi mennä. Tosin itse pidän kyllä kiinni kahdesta pääasiasta eli "Hämeenkatu päästä päähän" -periaatteesta sekä Pispalan valtatiestä. Tuo Itsenäisyydenkadun linjaus on tavallaan ihan hyvä myös, vaikka toisaalta tekisi mieli palvella Kansi, suurhalli ja yliopisto paremmin. Harmi että johtaa mutkitteluun.

Yksi ajatus (ei kokonaan omani mutta pidän tätä hyvänä) olisi, että Pispalan valtatieltä voisi ohjata mahdollisimman suuren määrän läpiajoa pois mm. parantamalla Sepänkadun läpäisykykyä (levennetään 2+2 kaistaksi koko matkalta, kaksi kääntyvää kaista Pirkankadulta Sepänkadulle jne.). Pispalan valtatiellä ratikka laitettaisiin pohjoislaidalle, jyrkänteen viereen, mistä poistettaisiin pääosin turha jalkakäytävä. Autoille jäisi kapea ajorata sen viereen, aitoon Pispala-tyyliin. Nopeudet tippuisivat luonnostaankin jonnekin 40 km/h tasolle tai alle, mikä entisestään kannustaisi välttämään läpiajoa tuolla. Tuo kuitenkin riittäisi Pispalan omiin tarpeisiin. Samalla ratikka pääsisi vieressä omalla väylällään 60-70 km/h nopeuteen, mikä tekisi reitistä ainakin yhtä nopean kuin Rantaväylä-vaihtoehdosta.

Vilkuilin netistä liikennemääriä, ja kyllähän tuo tarkoittaa suurta siirtymää Pispalan valtatieltä Paasikiventielle. Se ei kuitenkaan ole mahdotonta. Ensinnäkin koko liikennevolyymi ei kohdistune Sepänkadulle vaan kun tilanne on tiedossa, moni ajanee Rantaväylälle jostain muusta risteyksestä: Mustastalahdesta, Tammelasta tai jopa Kalevasta. Jos lisäksi Paasikiventieltä poistetaan Santalahdesta ne pari valoristeystä (tilalle esim. alikulku ja pari kiihdytyskaistaa, jolloin saadaan eritasoliittymä) ja parannetaan Vaitinaron risteyksen läpäisyä Nokian ja Epilän suuntiin / suunnista (esim. eritasoliittymällä), niin Paasikiventie imee kyllä komeasti kasvaneenkin liikennemäärän.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/799/pika1r.jpg]Tältä pohjalta voi lyödä suoraan valtuustolle pöytään nuijittavaksi.


Nuo Hervannan pään ristiin menevät haarat vähän häiritsevät. Siinä on kaksi vierekkäistä (jopa päällekkäistä) pysäkkiä, joista kaupunkiin päin matkaava joutuu valitsemaan, kun kumpi vaan käy, mutta kummallakin vain puolikas vuoroväli. Johtaa pysäkkien välissä kyttäämässä seisomiseen, mikä on todella rasittavaa. (tietysti kjos tietää aikataulun, tietää kummalle pysäkille tulee ratikka milloinkin)

Jos ei ole pakottavaa syytä tehdä tuollaista "kahdelta pysäkiltä yhteen suuntaan" ratkaisua, niin kannattaa sitä välttää. Onnistuisiko tuossa yhdistää haarat jo tuossa missä ne risteävät?

----------


## kouvo

> Jos ei ole pakottavaa syytä tehdä tuollaista "kahdelta pysäkiltä yhteen suuntaan" ratkaisua, niin kannattaa sitä välttää. Onnistuisiko tuossa yhdistää haarat jo tuossa missä ne risteävät?


Käytännössä onnistuu, mutta "pakottava syy" tälle järjestelylle on mielestäni juurikin Tieteenkadun pysäkki (ensimmäinen vihreän haaran pysäkki pohjoisesta). Sille alueelle nousee mökkiä tällä hetkellä siihen tahtiin, että pysäkkki on varsin perusteltu. Lisäksi mm. Hervannan ammattikoulu sijaitsee vielä kohtuullisen etäisyyden päässä tästä pysäkistä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nuo Hervannan pään ristiin menevät haarat vähän häiritsevät. Siinä on kaksi vierekkäistä (jopa päällekkäistä) pysäkkiä, joista kaupunkiin päin matkaava joutuu valitsemaan, kun kumpi vaan käy, mutta kummallakin vain puolikas vuoroväli. Johtaa pysäkkien välissä kyttäämässä seisomiseen, mikä on todella rasittavaa. (tietysti kjos tietää aikataulun, tietää kummalle pysäkille tulee ratikka milloinkin)


Joo, tämä häiritsi minuakin, mutta unohdin mainita. Tällaisia olisi syytä välttää.

Ehkä eniten miettimistä olisi vielä Hervannan linjauksissa. Muuten alkaa olla aika hyvin vaihtoehdot kasassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Käytännössä onnistuu, mutta "pakottava syy" tälle järjestelylle on mielestäni juurikin Tieteenkadun pysäkki (ensimmäinen vihreän haaran pysäkki pohjoisesta). Sille alueelle nousee mökkiä tällä hetkellä siihen tahtiin, että pysäkkki on varsin perusteltu. Lisäksi mm. Hervannan ammattikoulu sijaitsee vielä kohtuullisen etäisyyden päässä tästä pysäkistä.


Kompromissi, riita poikki:

Hervannan valtaväylälle, Orivedenkadun ja Tutkijanpolun siltojen väliin ja silloilta rampit aitoon Stadtbahn-tyyliin keskilaiturille.

Hervannan valtaväylältä pääsee Insinöörinkadulle ongelmitta, sillä tällä hetkellä LPA (pysäköintialue)-merkinnällä varustettu kiinteistö kallioleikkauksen ja Opiskelijankadun/valtaväylän risteyksen välissä on muutettavissa ratikan liikennealueeksi, jolloin siirtymä kadulta toiselle voi tapahtua jopa 20-30 km/h nopeudella.

----------


## kouvo

> Kompromissi, riita poikki:
> 
> Hervannan valtaväylälle, Orivedenkadun ja Tutkijanpolun siltojen väliin ja silloilta rampit aitoon Stadtbahn-tyyliin keskilaiturille.


Vähän liian laiha sopu meikäläisen makuun. Kompromissiratkaisu joka tarjoaa huonoa palvelua sekä pohjois-Inssin alueelle että "postipankin" posselle, toki tasapuolisesti. 

Jos tuo epätietoisena haahuilu Insinöörinkadun ja Opiskelijankadun kulmassa sijaitsevien kahden keskustaan syöttävän erillisen pysäkin välimaastossa koetaan isoksi ongelmaksi, niin siihen on olemassa yksinkertainen ratkaisu. Teipataan pysäkkikatosten katoille vaikka lamput, joista se aina palaa (tai vaikka vilkkuu jä pärisee) jonka pysäkille seuraava ratikka on tulossa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Teipataan pysäkkikatosten katoille vaikka lamput, joista se aina palaa (tai vaikka vilkkuu jä pärisee) jonka pysäkille seuraava ratikka on tulossa.


Tuo ei muuten ole ollenkaan huono idea. Toimii tälläisessä tilanteessa, jossa menee vain yksi linja, eli joka tapauksessa mikä vaan ratikka käy kaikille. Jos siis pysäkeiltä näkee hyvin toisilleen.

Itselläni on vatsaava ongelma usien, kun menen Mäkelänkadun varteen Vallilassa tarkoituksena päästä käpylään. Lähes kaikki bussit käyvät, mutta niitä menee kahdelta eri pysäkiltä. Siinä pitää sitten kytätä puolivälissä ja juosta sille pysäkille, jonka bussi sattuu tulemaan. Välissä on vielä liikennevalotkin lisäjännitystä tuomassa. Tähän eivät valot auttaisi, koska eri ihmiset kyttäävät eri bussikomboja, joten yleispätevää vastausta ei ole.

----------


## Kaid

> Tuo ei muuten ole ollenkaan huono idea. Toimii tälläisessä tilanteessa, jossa menee vain yksi linja, eli joka tapauksessa mikä vaan ratikka käy kaikille. Jos siis pysäkeiltä näkee hyvin toisilleen.


Jos käytössä on linjavärit (ja kunnollisella nykyaikaisella raitiotiellä pitäisi olla!) voisi toimia sellaisessakin tapauksessa, jossa useampi linja käytää samaa pysäkkiä: aivan vain tulossa olevan linjan väri päälle.

----------


## Ertsu

> Joo, tämä häiritsi minuakin, mutta unohdin mainita. Tällaisia olisi syytä välttää.
> 
> Ehkä eniten miettimistä olisi vielä Hervannan linjauksissa. Muuten alkaa olla aika hyvin vaihtoehdot kasassa.


Hervannassa ajettaisiin 8-muotoista silmukkaa molempiin suuntiin vuorokertoina. Olen tätä esitellyt jo Facebookissa.
http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/8lenkki.jpg
6. kerta toden sanoo. Jokohan nyt onnistuisi?

----------


## kouvo

> Hervannassa ajettaisiin 8-muotoista silmukkaa molempiin suuntiin vuorokertoina. Olen tätä esitellyt jo Facebookissa.
> http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/eerait/8lenkki.jpg
> 6. kerta toden sanoo. Jokohan nyt onnistuisi?


Hervantakeskus jää ikävästi hieman paitsioon. Lisäksi mahdollinen Vuoreksen jatko ei oikein istu tuohon silmukkaideaan. Eikä tuokaan oikeastaan vastaa siihen asiaan mikä Hyväristä häiritsi lainaamassasi viestissä (joka siis ei häiritse minua lainkaan nerokkaan lamppuidean johdosta  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Ertsu

> Hervantakeskus jää ikävästi hieman paitsioon. Lisäksi mahdollinen Vuoreksen jatko ei oikein istu tuohon silmukkaideaan.


Ratikka ohittaa Hervantakeskuksen itäpuolelta aivan vierestä. Vuorekseen jatkohaaran voi ottaa mistä tahansa silmukan kohdasta. Ei haittaa silmukan toimintaa muuten, kuin että Vuorekseen ajettaessa silmukkaa ei enää ajettaisi silmukkana, vaan vuorokertoina eri kautta.

----------


## kouvo

> Ratikka ohittaa Hervantakeskuksen itäpuolelta aivan vierestä. Vuorekseen jatkohaaran voi ottaa mistä tahansa silmukan kohdasta. Ei haittaa silmukan toimintaa muuten, kuin että Vuorekseen ajettaessa silmukkaa ei enää ajettaisi silmukkana, vaan vuorokertoina eri kautta.


Juurikin tuo ohitus hieman häiritsee. Tuo ostoslaatikko nyt ehkä vielä saavutetaankin ihan kohtalaisen hyvin esittämälläsi linjauksella, mutta esim. Insinöörinkadun länsipuolen julkiset (miksei myös kaupalliset) palvelut jäävät jokseenkin syrjään.

Se on kyllä totta, että Vuorekseen tuosta voi jatkaa esittämälläsi tavalla. Tosin silloin silmukan liikennöinti kannattanee lopettaa kokonaan (muuten tulee ylitarjontaa tai turhan pitkät vuorovälit).

----------


## Ertsu

> Se on kyllä totta, että Vuorekseen tuosta voi jatkaa esittämälläsi tavalla. Tosin silloin silmukan liikennöinti kannattanee lopettaa kokonaan (muuten tulee ylitarjontaa tai turhan pitkät vuorovälit).


Sorry, mutta en täysin ymmärä, mitä tarkoitat. Jos kuvaamastani silmukasta otettaisiin haara Vuorekseen sieltä lounaiskulmasta (vasen ala), niin silmukkaa ei enää ajettaisi silmukkana, vaan vuorokertoina eri kautta. Joka toinen vuoro ostarin ja toinen vuoro Länsi-Hervannan kautta.

Piti vielä lisätä, että miten tarpeellinen se Hervanta-Vuores -väli on suorittaa ratikoilla? Vuorekseenhan menisi oma raide keskustasta Hatanpään kautta, joten Hervanta-Vuores -välin voisi hoitaa busseilla.

----------


## kouvo

> Sorry, mutta en täysin ymmärä, mitä tarkoitat. Jos kuvaamastani silmukasta otettaisiin haara Vuorekseen sieltä lounaiskulmasta (vasen ala), niin silmukkaa ei enää ajettaisi silmukkana, vaan vuorokertoina eri kautta. Joka toinen vuoro ostarin ja toinen vuoro Länsi-Hervannan kautta.


Olen itsekin vähän kahvilla siitä, mitä tarkalleen ottaen tarkoitat noilla vuorokerroilla (Arkkitehdinkadun kiskot "rullalle" Vuoreksen jatkon yhteydessä?). Joka tapauksessa Vuoreksesta tulevan linjan on ehdottomasti kuljettava Hervantakeskuksen kautta.

----------


## Ertsu

> Olen itsekin vähän kahvilla siitä, mitä tarkalleen ottaen tarkoitat noilla vuorokerroilla (Arkkitehdinkadun kiskot "rullalle" Vuoreksen jatkon yhteydessä?). Joka tapauksessa Vuoreksesta tulevan linjan on ehdottomasti kuljettava Hervantakeskuksen kautta.


Vuorokerrat tarkoittaa sitä, että joka toinen vuoro ajetaan eri reittiä kuin toinen. Minun mielestäni Hervannan ja Vuoreksen välillä ei tarvita ratikkaa lainkaan. Bussiyhteys riittää, kun ottaa huomioon, että Vuorekseen tulee omat raiteet suoraan keskustasta Hatanpään kautta.

----------


## kouvo

> Vuorokerrat tarkoittaa sitä, että joka toinen vuoro ajetaan eri reittiä kuin toinen.


Eli siis jos Vuores-yhteys Hervannasta toteutetaan, niin esittämääsi lenkkiä ei liikennöidä, vaan linjoilla on erilliset päätepysäkit?

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli siis jos Vuores-yhteys Hervannasta toteutetaan, niin esittämääsi lenkkiä ei liikennöidä, vaan linjoilla on erilliset päätepysäkit?


Ymmärsin siten, että päätepiste on molemmilla Vuores, mutta joka toinen ratikka ajaa Hervannassa eri reittiä. Näin ollen mm. Hervanta-keskuksella olisi tuplavuoroväli, ja ratikoiden rytmityskin sekaisin yhteiselle osuudelle palatessa, ellei eri reiteillä ole identtinen ajoaika.

Tuskin on kannatettava idea kuitenkaan.

----------


## Ertsu

> Ymmärsin siten, että päätepiste on molemmilla Vuores, mutta joka toinen ratikka ajaa Hervannassa eri reittiä. Näin ollen mm. Hervanta-keskuksella olisi tuplavuoroväli, ja ratikoiden rytmityskin sekaisin yhteiselle osuudelle palatessa, ellei eri reiteillä ole identtinen ajoaika.
> 
> Tuskin on kannatettava idea kuitenkaan.


En kannata ratikan ajamista Vuorekseen Hervannan kautta lainkaan, vaan bussit riittäisivät.
Miten niin sekaisin ja miksi pitäisi olla identtinen ajoaika? Lenkkisysteemiin sijoitin päätepysäkin eli ajantasauspysäkin epäsymmetrisesti bussilinja 23:n kääntöpaikalle. Sininen pallukka.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:44 ----------




> Eli siis jos Vuores-yhteys Hervannasta toteutetaan, niin esittämääsi lenkkiä ei liikennöidä, vaan linjoilla on erilliset päätepysäkit?


Jos Vuorekseen ajetaan ratikalla, niin eri linjojen päättäri voi olla sama siellä Vuoreksessa. Vain Hervannassa ajettaisiin eri reittiä vuorokerroilla (=joka toinen vuoro eri reittiä), mutta kuten kirjoitin, Hervannan ja Vuoreksen väliin riittäisi bussi, joka voisi liikennöidä Peltolammille asti.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Vuorekseen ajetaan ratikalla, niin eri linjojen päättäri voi olla sama siellä Vuoreksessa. Vain Hervannassa ajettaisiin eri reittiä vuorokerroilla (=joka toinen vuoro eri reittiä), mutta kuten kirjoitin, Hervannan ja Vuoreksen väliin riittäisi bussi, joka voisi liikennöidä Peltolammille asti.


Ok, nyt tajusin mitä tarkoitit. Tämä aiheuttaisi aivan tarpeettoman tiheän vuorovälin Vuorekseen, eikä Vuoreksen yhdistäminen Länsi-Hervantaan muutenkaan ole kovin tarpeellista. Lisäksi tlajusen mainitsema reittien ajoajoista johtuva rytmitysongelma syntyisi tässä mallissa. 

Omasta mielestäni ratikan jatko Vuorekseen Hervannankin suunnasta on järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin ehdottamasi silmukkamalli, joka tarjoaa Hervannan sisäisen poikittaisyhteyden. Koska:

1) Hervanta ja Vuores muodostavat tiiviin 30-40k:n asukkaan kokonaisuuden, joka pystytään varustamaan jo sellaisella palveluvarustuksella, että se varmasti generoi liikennettä näiden välillä.

2) Etäisyydet Hervannan sisällä ovat kuitenkin niin lyhyitä, että ne eivät missään tapauksessa edellytä ratikkaluokan poikittaisyhteyksiä. Toisaalta Hervanta on kuitenkin sen verran laaja, että pelkästään kahdella ratikkalinjalla (tai esittämälläsi silmukalla) sitä ei palvella, vaan tarvitaan lisäksi bussilinjoja, joita puolestaan voi sitten hyödyntää myös Hervannan sisäisen poikittaisliikenteen tarpeisiin. 

3) Jos Vuoreksesta pääsee jatkossa ratikalla myös suorempaa reittiä (Särkijärven sillan yli) keskustaan niin syntyy ratikkaverkosto, joka ei pelkästään yhdistä Hervantaa ja Vuoresta, vaan tarjoaa lukuisia muitakin vaihdottomia yhteysvälejä.

----------


## Jykke

Nyt on lopulta saatu kuulla seuraavan ratikan yleisötilaisuuden päivämäärä: 

Eli ensi viikon torstaina 17.2 Aleksanterin koulun juhlasalissa klo 18:00 - 20:30

----------


## Albert

Eikös kannattaisi linjastosuunnitelmissa odottaa. että tulee todella päätös raitiotien toteuttamisesta?
Jos sellainen päätös tulisi, on varmasti vielä vuosia aikaa kaavailla parasta linjausta.
En todellakaan epäile kirjoittajien tietoja enkä taitoja. Niin ja toisaalta onhan ihan hyvä pohtia parhaita linjauksia jo nyt. että, jos vaikka...

Eipä täällä Hesassakaan kannata kovin paljoa käyttää energiaa Laajasalon raitiotien eikä Raidejokerin kanssa.
Raidejokerinkin oma sivusto on viimeksi päivitetty kesäkuun alussa 2009.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eikös kannattaisi linjastosuunnitelmissa odottaa. että tulee todella päätös raitiotien toteuttamisesta?
> Jos sellainen päätös tulisi, on varmasti vielä vuosia aikaa kaavailla parasta linjausta.
> En todellakaan epäile kirjoittajien tietoja enkä taitoja. Niin ja toisaalta onhan ihan hyvä pohtia parhaita linjauksia jo nyt. että, jos vaikka...


Meillä valtuusto on päättänyt aloittaa raitiotien suunnittelun ennen lopullista päätöstä toteutuksesta. Jos et ole seurannut tilannetta täällä Tampereella, niin tiedoksi että linjastoa suunnitellaan juuri nyt ihan virallisestikin osana esiselvitystä. Ja myöskin ihan suunnittelijoiden aloitteesta kaupunkilaisten mielipiteitä linjauksista on kyselty. Eli keskustelu ei juuri nyt ole pelkästään harrastajien omia pohdiskeluja. Konsultilta on siis tilattu esiselvitys, jossa olisi muutama reittivaihtoehto yleissuunnitelmatasolle suunniteltuna, eli sellaisena millainen nyt on Jokerillekin tehtynä.

Valittu marssijärjestys on tosiaankin aika poikkeuksellinen, sillä valtuusto haluaa raitiotien koko lailla valmiiksi suunniteltuna, linjauksineen ja kustannuksineen, ennen kuin se on valmis tekemään päätöksen. Se on varovaisuutta tilanteessa, jossa aiotaan toteuttaa aivan uusi ja poikkeuksellinen hanke. Mielestäni se on viisautta, vaikka henkilökohtaisesti minulla ei olekaan erityisiä epäilyjä hankkeesta. Hauskasti vanha kilpakumppani Turku on tehnyt täsmälleen päinvastoin, eli periaatepäätös on, mutta suunnittelua ei kaiketi vieläkään ole aloitettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Valittu marssijärjestys on tosiaankin aika poikkeuksellinen, sillä valtuusto haluaa raitiotien koko lailla valmiiksi suunniteltuna, linjauksineen ja kustannuksineen, ennen kuin se on valmis tekemään päätöksen.


Minustakin tuo on oikeastaan ihan viisasta. Treella on edetty tavalla, jota voi täältä pääkaupungista käsin vain ihailla. Suunnittelu etenee avoimesti ja kaupunkilaisten mielipiteitä kuunnellaan ja halutaan kuunnella useassa vaiheessa. Aika näyttää, minkä verran niillä todellisuudessa on merkitystä, mutta ainakin yritys on hyvä. Ja mitä valmiimpi suunnitelma, sitä paremmat eväät valtuutetuilla on päättää. Tiedetään tasan tarkkaan, kuinka monta kaistaa Sammonkadulta poistuu ratikan vuoksi ja mikä bussilinja mistäkin kulkee jatkossa.

Lisäksi tuosta on se hyöty, että kun valtuusto noin tarkoista suunnitelmista tekee päätöksen, ei tarvitse erikseen enää rähistä jokaisesta yksityiskohdasta. Jos johonkin kohtaan on suunniteltu rv-kaista ja poistettu parkkipaikat, niin sitten se kanssa toteutetaan niin, kun valtuusto on sen niin sanellut. Eli hyvän suunnitelman vesittäminen jälkikäteen ei enää onnistu samalla tavalla kuin se Helsingissä niin valitettavan usein onnistuu.

----------


## kouvo

> Eikös kannattaisi linjastosuunnitelmissa odottaa. että tulee todella päätös raitiotien toteuttamisesta?
> Jos sellainen päätös tulisi, on varmasti vielä vuosia aikaa kaavailla parasta linjausta.
> En todellakaan epäile kirjoittajien tietoja enkä taitoja. Niin ja toisaalta onhan ihan hyvä pohtia parhaita linjauksia jo nyt. että, jos vaikka...


Kyllä nyt vahvasti vaikuttaa siltä, että se ratikka Tampereelle on tulossa. Kaupungin vahvin ryhmittymä (Koukkuniemen mummojen "edunvalvonta") on ollut yllättävän hiljaa tämän asian tiimoilta, ja se on paljon se, koska kyseinen porukka kyllä onnistuu torppaamaan isommankin hankkeen. Ja linjastopohdiskelu on ihan hauskaa ajanvietettä, vaikka todennäköisesti tässäkin tapauksessa reaalimaailman lehmä ja kauppa onnistuvat jollakin tavalla ryssimään tämänkin asian. Mutta joka tapauksessa ainakin näennäisesti tavalliset sukankuluttajat on otettu hienosti mukaan tähän projektiin.

----------


## ultrix

Niin ja tässä vaiheessa tehdään vasta _alustavaa_ yleissuunnitelmaa, jossa esitetään kaksi perusteiltaan erilaista vaihtoehtoa jatkosuunnittelun, eli varsinaisen yleissuunnitelman pohjaksi, jonka jälkeen kaupunginvaltuusto tekee hankepäätöksen > tarkka hankesuunnitelma ja vasta hankesuunnitelman valmistuttua päästään rakennuspäätös-vaiheeseen. Tässä vaiheessa elettäneen vuotta 2014.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tampereen kaupunkiraitiotien alustavasta reittisuunnittelusta välillä HervantaKeskustaLentävänniemi järjestetään avoin yleisötilaisuus Aleksanterin koulun juhlasalissa (os. Hallituskatu 26) torstaina 17. helmikuuta 2011 kello 18-20.


http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...tilaisuus.html

----------


## Jykke

> Tampereen reittivaihtoehtoja ja pysäkkisijoitteluja on julkaistu ja pyydetään kommentteja yleisöltä:
> 
> http://www.tampere.fi/liikennejakadu...ihtoehdot.html


Ja vaihtoehtokyselyn tulokset on nyt netissä saatavilla ja huomisessa yleisötilaisuudessa niitä käsitellään.




> Projektiryhmä valitsee neljä raitiotien linjausvaihtoehtoa, joiden pohjalta suunnittelua jatketaan. Neljä raitiotievaihtoehtoa arvioidaan ja vertaillaan yhdessä bussiliikenteen kehittämisvaihtoehdon kanssa varsinaista yleissuunnitelmaa varten.


Alunperinhän piti tehdä vain kaksi linjausta, mutta nyt niitä tuleekin ilmeisesti neljä. Hyvä sinänsä niin saadaan ainakin toivon mukaan monipuoliset vaihtoehdot aikaiseksi.

----------


## kouvo

Tämähän meni kuin lotossa, yksi oikein  :Wink: 

No, kansa on puhunut ja pulinat pois. Nopeasti selailtuna noista tuloksista nousee ensimmäisenä mieleen:

1) Ratikka selkeästi halutaan Pispalan valtatielle. Siinä on suunnittelijoille todennäköisesti koko etapin kovin haaste, että tämä saadaan toteutettua onnistuneesti.

2) Keskustassa selvästi arvostetaan ratikan kattavuutta nopeuden sijasta. Eli ilmeisesti ratikka koetaan enemmänkin keskustan ja lähiöt yhdistävänä ratkaisuna kuin nopeana heilurina.

3)Kaleva kallistunee Sammonkadun linjaukseen. Nopeus kyykyttää TAYSia.

4) Hervanta odotetusti täysin auki. Huonoista linjauksista arvottu aika tasaisesti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 3)Kaleva kallistunee Sammonkadun linjaukseen. Nopeus kyykyttää TAYSia.


Tämä oli oudoin johtopäätös. Prosentit yhteen laskemalla selviää, että erilaisia TAYS:n linjauksia kannattaa 68 % vastaajista ja loput Sammonkatua. Mahtaako sittenkin olla niin, että ihmiset keskimäärin ymmärtävät että parin minuutin säästö Sammonkatua käyttämällä on vähemmän hyödyllistä kuin kytkeä kaupungin suurin työpaikkakeskittymä TAYS mukaan raitiotiehen jo tässä vaiheessa? Ratikkahan yhdistäisi kaupungin suurimman työpaikkakeskittymän suoralla yhteydellä kaupungin suurimpaan lähiöön.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tays:n osalta kyse ei ole parista minuutista vaan enimmillään seitsemästä minuutista. 

Ongelmaksi alkaa nyt muodostua hiukan se, että yksi linja koetetaan saada kulkemaan kaikkien kohteiden kautta. Kyselyyn vastaajat eivät ole hahmottaneet, että Kannen / Sorin sillan kautta kulkeva raitiotie kulkee myös rautatieaseman kautta vaikka se ei kulkisi nykyisen pääsisäänkäynnin kautta.

Minun mielestäni kriteeriksi pitäisi kyllä laittaa se, että linja olisi myös matka-ajaltaan kilpailukykyinen auton ja bussin kanssa.

----------


## kouvo

> Tämä oli oudoin johtopäätös. Prosentit yhteen laskemalla selviää, että erilaisia TAYS:n linjauksia kannattaa 68 % vastaajista ja loput Sammonkatua. Mahtaako sittenkin olla niin, että ihmiset keskimäärin ymmärtävät että parin minuutin säästö Sammonkatua käyttämällä on vähemmän hyödyllistä kuin kytkeä kaupungin suurin työpaikkakeskittymä TAYS mukaan raitiotiehen jo tässä vaiheessa? Ratikkahan yhdistäisi kaupungin suurimman työpaikkakeskittymän suoralla yhteydellä kaupungin suurimpaan lähiöön.


Saattaa olla että johtopäätös oli hieman hätäinen. Toisaalta juurikin tämä kaupungin suurimman lähiön asujaimisto piti Sammonkatua selvästi parhaimpana vaihtoehtona. Tiedä sitten miten huomioidaan lopullisissa päätöksissä. Jossain määrin tuntuisi loogiselta että Herwoodin sana painaisi enemmän itälinjauksissa ja Lentsun suunnan possea kuunneltaisiin sitten enemmän lännessä. 




> Ongelmaksi alkaa nyt muodostua hiukan se, että yksi linja koetetaan saada kulkemaan kaikkien kohteiden kautta. Kyselyyn vastaajat eivät ole hahmottaneet, että Kannen / Sorin sillan kautta kulkeva raitiotie kulkee myös rautatieaseman kautta vaikka se ei kulkisi nykyisen pääsisäänkäynnin kautta.


Kyllä tuon kansivaihtoehdon vähäisen suosion taustalla vaikuttaa varmasti aika huomattavasti sekin että Stockan kulmat jäävät siinä linjauksen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tays:n osalta kyse ei ole parista minuutista vaan enimmillään seitsemästä minuutista. 
> 
> Ongelmaksi alkaa nyt muodostua hiukan se, että yksi linja koetetaan saada kulkemaan kaikkien kohteiden kautta.


En oikein kyllä ihan seitsemään minuuttiin usko, mutta onhan se hieman hitaampi. Toisaalta voisi ehkä olla järkevää rakentaa molemmat linjaukset. Sammonkadun pätkän rakentaminen ei tuo paljon lisäkustannuksia eikä missään nimessä investointina mene hukkaan.




> Kyselyyn vastaajat eivät ole hahmottaneet, että Kannen / Sorin sillan kautta kulkeva raitiotie kulkee myös rautatieaseman kautta vaikka se ei kulkisi nykyisen pääsisäänkäynnin kautta.


Ei se kyllä oikeasti kulje. Tällä hetkellä pysäkkiä ei ole suunniteltu Sorin sillalle. Ilmeisesti jonkun Libeskindin tornin kulma on suunniteltu sellaiseksi että se estää pysäkin rakentamisen siihen paikkaan. Pysäkki tulisi siis yliopiston eteen. Se on aivan liian kaukana rautatieasemalta. Liukuportaat tms. huomioidenkin matka on aivan liian pitkä vaihtaa junasta ratikkaan.

Tavalla tai toisella ratikka on pakko saada rautatieaseman pääoven läheisyyteen. Kelpuutan Tuomiokirkonkadun ja Hämeenkadun kulman vielä rajatapauksena läheisestä paikasta mieluummin kuin yliopiston edustan.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja vaihtoehtokyselyn tulokset on nyt netissä saatavilla ja huomisessa yleisötilaisuudessa niitä käsitellään.


No niin, latasin sitten itsellenikin tuon PDF:n, vaikken edes kerinnyt ottamaan osaa vaikutusvaiheessa. 

Aika rohkeasti Ramboll on kuitenkin nimennyt teoksen Ekokem Oy:ksi, halutaankohan tässä nyt rinnastaa koko raitiotieprojekti ongelmajätteisiin  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

Huomatkaa nyt Sammonkadun linjauksesta puhuessanne, että Sampolan ja Prisman välillä on vaihtoehdossa vain Uintikeskuksen pysäkki, jolloin Pikkolon (Kiinanmuurin) ja kauppiksen kohdat jäisivät vaille ansaitsemansa pysäkkiä. TAYSin hitain on hidas mutta toisiksi hitain ei enää liian hidas.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Huomatkaa nyt Sammonkadun linjauksesta puhuessanne, että Sampolan ja Prisman välillä on vaihtoehdossa vain Uintikeskuksen pysäkki, jolloin Pikkolon (Kiinanmuurin) ja kauppiksen kohdat jäisivät vaille ansaitsemansa pysäkkiä. TAYSin hitain on hidas mutta toisiksi hitain ei enää liian hidas.


Juuri näin. Minusta se hitain vaihtoehto jossa tehdään lenkki Prisman ympäri oli lähinnä suunniteltu hidastamaan sujuvaa matkantekoa. Se toiseksi hitain vaihtoehto ei ole minusta kohtuuttoman hidas.

----------


## Ertsu

Tänään tuli uutta tietoa ratikan reittisuunnitelmista.
Tuon Prisman ympäriajon lisäksi ihmettelen Hallilan koukkausta. Se sulkisi lukonmäkeläiset ratikkapalvelun ulkopuolelle. Eikö hallilalaisille voisi tehdä jalankulku-alikultunnelin siihen Hallilan kerrostalojen kohdalle? Ne kerrostalot ovat ihan valtaväylän vieressä, mutta kävellen ei pääse suoraan. Sama tunneli menisi myös lukonmäen puolelle, jolloin lukonmäkeläisilläkin olisi lyhyt kävelymatka. Sen Hervannan valtaväylän ali on jo ennestään alikulkutunneleita, mutta ne ovat väärissä kohdissa. Ratikka saisi siis kulkea valtaväylän keskellä.

----------


## kouvo

> Tänään tuli uutta tietoa ratikan reittisuunnitelmista.
> Tuon Prisman ympäriajon lisäksi ihmettelen Hallilan koukkausta. Se sulkisi lukonmäkeläiset ratikkapalvelun ulkopuolelle.


Samaa mieltä molemmista, mutta eiköhän tämä viimeistään käännä ratikan selkeästi Sammonkatu-vaihtoehdon suuntaan.

Muutamia muita huomioita (jos tuosta kartasta nyt jotenkin olisi tarkoitetut linjaukset onnistunut arvailemaan).

- Lielahti: Enqvistinkatu, ei hyvä. Harjuntausta olisi kaupallisten palveluiden tavoittamisen kannalta parempi. Liekö sitten vaikeampi toteuttaa?

- Kauppakatu tiputettu tässä vaiheessa kokonaan pois vaihtoehdoista, ei hyvä.

- Hervannan linjaukseksi on valittu ehdotetuista suht. surkeista vaihtoehdoista kuitenkin onneksi se paras.

Kartta jatkoon valituista vaihtoehdoista

----------


## Piirka

Tämän päivän Hesarissa on melkein kokosivun juttu Tampereen ratikasta (ja Bergenin Bybanesta). Tuo kouvon linkkaama karttakin on kuvituksena, tosin ilman näitä teknisiä selvitysaluerajauksia. Jutussa on myös kartta Pohjoismaiden sekä nykyisistä järjestelmistä että suunnitelluista. Onkohan toimittaja "ulkona pyöräilemässä" kun on merkinnyt karttaan mm Örebron ja Växjön hankkeet? Köpiksestäkin toteaa: "Raitiotie lopetettu 1972. Automaattimetro aloitti 2002, sitä kritisoitu kalleudesta ja kapasiteetista." Köpiksen metro onkin automaattiratikka.

----------


## Jykke

Pistetään vielä AL:n jutun linkki.

----------


## ultrix

> - Lielahti: Enqvistinkatu, ei hyvä. Harjuntausta olisi kaupallisten palveluiden tavoittamisen kannalta parempi. Liekö sitten vaikeampi toteuttaa?


Enqvistinkatu tulee olemaan jatkossa se akseli yhä enemmän, minkä varaan Lielahden palveluja rakentuu. Kun Enqvistinkadun pohjoispuolen ja Sellukadun hallien nykykäyttö päättyy, tilalle voidaan kaavoittaa ja rakentaa jotain kaupunkimaisempaa. Enqvistinkadun pysäkeiltä ei ole kuin satakunta metriä Harjuntausta-kadulle, se ei kenenkään maailmaa kaada.

----------


## kouvo

Toiselta foorumilta suoraa lainausta:




> Tampereen kaupungin sivuilta on saatavissa uutta materiaalia raitiotiehen liittyen:
> 
> Asemapiirroksia, joista selviävät radan sijainti katutilassa, pysäkit, liikennevalojen muutokset, kaistajärjestelyt, radan geometria ym:Lentävänniemi
> Ala-Pispala
> Amuri
> Keskusta
> Kaleva
> Turtola
> Hallila
> ...


Ja edelleen samasta osoitteesta:




> Nyt on karttapohjainen kysely raitiotiestä osoitteessa http://maps.ramboll.fi/palaute/kysel...unkiraitiotie/ ! Pääsee myös virallisen linkin kautta osoitteesta http://www.tampere.fi/tampereinfo/vi...5zQfwkVro.html

----------


## Jykke

Missäköhän projektissa oin aikaisemmin annettu näin hyvät vaikutusmahdollisuudet tavallisille tallaajille? Kyselyssä saa merkitä karttaan kohtia missä ratikan pitäisi kulkea omalla kaistallaan, missä on liikennevaloetuisuuden erityinen tarve (tyhmä kysymys sillä joka valoristeyksessä luonnollisesti!), mistä pitäisi vähentää henkilöautoilua, mihin tarvittaisiin pysäkki, mihin ei tarvita pysäkkiä, missä on polkupyöräliitynnän tarve, millä alueella liikenne paranee/huononee, jne, jne....

Eli kaikki tämänkin foorumin innokkaat kartanpiirtäjät huomio! Nyt on mahis päästä vaikuttamaan ainutlaatuiserlla tavalla. Ja vaikkei Tamperetta tuntisikaan niin hyvin, niin ei haittaa. Varmasti aluetta tuntemattomatkin voivat löytää parannettavaa. 

Linkki vielä kertaalleen.

----------


## PepeB

Tuolla kun oli annettu noita Bussien Perusliityntälinjastoja, niin onko se ihan tavoite, että aletaan muokkaamaan linjastoa tuollaiseksi?

----------


## Kinmo

Aiheesta järjestetään taas keskustelutilaisuus Aleksanterin koululla 8.9.2011. Siellä esitellään jatkoon valittujen vaihtoehtojen suunnitelmia ja vaikutuksia.

----------


## Albert

Tässä ketjussa asiasta keskustellaan nyt seitsemättä vuotta!
Mahtaakohan käydä, että keskustelutilaisuuksia pidetään ja suunnitelmia hiotaan vielä vuonna 2017

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä ketjussa asiasta keskustellaan nyt seitsemättä vuotta!
> Mahtaakohan käydä, että keskustelutilaisuuksia pidetään ja suunnitelmia hiotaan vielä vuonna 2017


Mä luulen, että vuonna 2017 ollaan ihan oikeasti tilanteessa, jossa ensimmäinen, tilapäinen linja vaikkapa rautatieasemalta Hervantaan on juuri avattu liikenteelle ja lopullisen Lentävänniemi  Hervanta -linjan avajaisia valmistellaan seuraavalle vuodelle. Mutta keskustelutilaisuuksia pidetään ja suunnitelmia hiotaan silti  nimittäin toisen linjan, jonka rakennustyöt alkavat heti kun ykköslinja valmistuu.

----------


## hmikko

> Mä luulen, että vuonna 2017 ollaan ihan oikeasti tilanteessa, jossa ensimmäinen, tilapäinen linja vaikkapa rautatieasemalta Hervantaan on juuri avattu liikenteelle


Finanssiuutisia lueskellessa tuli mieleen, että missäköhän valuutassa ensimmäisen vaiheen kustannukset tuolloin ilmoitetaan; euroissa, markoissa, Sveitsin frangeissa vai tamperelaisissa rieväyksiköissä...

----------


## Deko

Mielestäni on ihan hyvä että pikaratikasta jaksetaan vääntää ja keskustella ja suunnitella "täydelliseksi" koska sehän on, ainakin periaattessa, ikuisesti käytössä, joten on paikallaan että siitä tulee ainakin suurimmalle osalle asukkaista mieluinen.

Mistä mihin tuo toinen linja voisi mennä? Valaisisiko joku manselainen asiaa? Minusta joku Tammela/Keskusta-Viinikka-Nekala-Koivistonkylä-Härmälä-Pirkkala voisi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## Jykke

> Mistä mihin tuo toinen linja voisi mennä? Valaisisiko joku manselainen asiaa? Minusta joku Tammela/Keskusta-Viinikka-Nekala-Koivistonkylä-Härmälä-Pirkkala voisi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto.


Pirkkalaa on pidetty yhtenä varsin hyvänä vaihtoehtona toiselle linjalle, jo TASE-2025 suunnitelmista saakka. Aika hyvä ja selkeä voisi olla Tesoma - Pirkkala linja. Tällöin saataisiin länsi-Tampere yhdessä Lentsun linjan kanssa katettua aika hyvin ratikalla, kun runkobussien tilalle saataisiin ratikat. 

Hyvä etenemispolku voisi olla tämä: Ensimmäisen linjan jälkeen Tesoma - Pirkkala linja, jotta voitaisiin kolmantena vaiheena rakentaa Vuoreksen rata Särkijärven kautta Pirkkalan haaraan kiinni. Neljäntenä vaiheena itäinen Tampere (suuntana Kaukajärvi Annala, sekä suunniteltu Hankkion alue). Tällöin olisi Tampereelta jo katettuna aika hyvin raskaimmat runkolinjat ratikalla. 

Kartta vielä selventämään.  
Meinasin siihen tunkea myös mahdollisia duoratikoitakin, mutta olisi mennyt kartta jo turhan isoksi ja monimutkaiseksi joten jätin ne pois kokonaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Luulen, että kun ensimmäisen linjan työt ovat olleet aikansa käynnissä, syntyy into suunnitella jatkoa niin, että kerätty tietotaito voidaan säilyttää ja pitää ratarakentaminen käynnissä.

Jyken lyhyet haarat Särkänniemeen ja Tammelaan ovat minusta sillä lailla mukavia, että niiden avulla voisi liikennöidä ruutukaavakaupungin sisäistä linjaa, joka todennäköisesti keräisi aika reippaasti matkustajia melko pienellä investoinnilla. Siitä tulisi tietysti luonteeltaan erilainen kuin pitkistä lähiölinjoista, ja jos se käyttäisi Hämeenkatua, pitäisi huolehtia siitä, ettei kantakaupunkilinja häiritse lähiölinjoja. Mutta kantakaupunkilinjassa näkisin seuraavat hyödyt:
- korvaa bussiliikennettä Tammelassa
- hoitaa imagollisesti oivalla tavalla matkailuliikenteen junilta Särkänniemeen
- tukee ykköslinjaa osuudella, joka voi hyvin olla kaikkein kuormitetuin (jolloin tämä kantakaupunkilinja on tavallaan ykkösen tukilinja ja vähentää kapasiteetinlisäystarvetta sillä)
- jos kantakaupunkilinja viedään Sorin kautta, niin saisi sitten senkin radan tehtyä ja järkevää liikennettä sille

Minä lähtisin toteuttamaan Tammela-Särkänniemi -linjaa heti ykköslinjan jälkeen. Ja okei, se olisi sitten "kakkoslinja" mutta luonteensa puolesta sanoisin melkein, että se olisi vähän niin kuin puolikas linja, ykkösen tuki.

Varsinainen toinen ratikkalinja olisi samantyyppinen kuin ykköslinjakin, eli pitkä heiluri. Teiskontien suunta houkuttelisi minua. Jos ykköslinja kulkee Sammonkatua, niin Teiskontien linja hoitaisi sitten TAYS-yhteydet. Mutta onko sillä suunnalla riittävästi maankäyttöä TAYS:in itäpuolella? Vuoden 2006 suunnitelmissa oli kakkoslinja Teiskontietä Sorilaan. Vieläkö se olisi ajankohtainen, jos ei niin pitkänä niin edes lyhyempänä versiona Linnainmaalle Jyken kartan mukaan? Tämä Teiskontien linja voisi jatkua keskustan läpi Pirkkalaan/Tesomaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Minä lähtisin toteuttamaan Tammela-Särkänniemi -linjaa heti ykköslinjan jälkeen. Ja okei, se olisi sitten "kakkoslinja" mutta luonteensa puolesta sanoisin melkein, että se olisi vähän niin kuin puolikas linja, ykkösen tuki.


 Meillä käy sitten ajatukset aika yks yhteen. Syy miksi kuitenkin jätin Rauhaniemi - Särkänniemi linjan pois kehityspolusta, oli koska halusin pistää siihen linjoja joita oikeasti on ajateltu virallisissa dokumenteissa (joskin hiukan summittaisilla linjauksilla esiintyvät kartassa), ennemmin kuin omia spesiaalilinjoja. 

Mutta linja 2 Särkkä - Rauhaniemi voisi tulla kyseeseen, sillä jos (ja varmasti kun) Tampereen ratikka saisi suosiota ja kannatusta, olisi kyseinen linja helppo toteuttaa (vain muutama kilometri uutta rataa ja pari vaunua). Samalla saataisiin tosiaan keskustan tärkeimmälle paraatikadulle mukavan tiheä ratikkaliikenne aikaisessa vaiheessa. Rambollin edellisessä yleisötilaisuudessa mainittiin vuoroväliksi 7,5 minuuttia. Olisiko se ruuhka-ajan vai kokopäivän vuoroväli jäi epäselväksi. Sinänsä hyvä vuoroväli, joka on viiden ja kymmenen minuutin välissä oleva kompromissi. Silti varsin pitkä odotusaika ratikalle keskustassa, kun busseja sujahtaa minuutin välein ohi. Linjan kaksi avulla saisi vuoroväliä mukavasti kasvatettua keskustan vilkaimmalla rataosuudella. 




> Jos ykköslinja kulkee Sammonkatua, niin Teiskontien linja hoitaisi sitten TAYS-yhteydet. Mutta onko sillä suunnalla riittävästi maankäyttöä TAYS:in itäpuolella? Vuoden 2006 suunnitelmissa oli kakkoslinja Teiskontietä Sorilaan. Vieläkö se olisi ajankohtainen, jos ei niin pitkänä niin edes lyhyempänä versiona Linnainmaalle Jyken kartan mukaan?


 Teiskontie Taysin itäpuolella on nyt ratikka ajatellen varsin Itäväylämäinen aina Linnainmaalle saakka, jossa potentiaalia olisi, mutta Sorila on ainakin toistaiseksi epärealistinen ratikalle. Nurmi-Sorilan suunniteltu asuinalue oli syynä miksi Sorilaan linjaa niin kovasti haluttiin. Itse en edes tiedä että missä tuulessa kyseinen hanke on. Mutta nykyisellä maankäytöllä Sorilan suunta on ratikalle väärä suunta ehdottomasti. Mieluiten Linnainmaan kerrostaloalueiden läpi Leinolaan ja mahdollisesti Kangasalan Nattariin saakka voisi olla ratikkalinjalle potentiaalia. Oma lukunsa on myös Kangasalan ja Tampereen rajalle suunniteltu Lamminrahka-Ojala asuinalue, jonne ratikan voisi helposti linjata Leinolasta. Eli idän suunta Linnainmaa-Sorila akselilla on hiukan vaikeaa tässä vaiheessa arvioida ratikalle soveltuvaksi, kun mahdolliset uudet asuinalueet ovat vielä hyvin heppoisia luonnoksia paperilla. Sen sijaan idässä Kaukajärvi ja Annala ovat jo olemassaolevia kerrostaloalueita, joille on vilkas bussiliikenne.

----------


## Ertsu

Addressit. com -sivustolla on 11 kpl addresseja, joissa halutaan kieltää raitiotien rakentaminen Tampereelle. Laadin äsken ensimmäisen ratikkaa puoltavan addressin. http://www.adressit.com/kylla_raitiotie_tampereelle

----------


## 339-DF

Mietin tässä Tampereen ekaa ratikkatilausta. Se on pieni tilaus, väistämättä alle 20 vaunua. En usko, että suuret eurooppalaiset valmistajat innostuvat osallistumaan tosissaan, kun tilaus on pieni, raideleveys poikkeaa totutusta ja talviominaisuudet ovat keskeisiä. Silloin tarjoajia olisivat Transtech, jolla uskoisin olevan intressiä kehittää 1524-versio ajatellen paitsi kotimaata myös idänmarkkinoita (huonokuntoiset radat ympäri entistä itäblokkia) sekä koda, jolla on jo valmis konsepti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Juuri siksi on tärkeää varmistaa, että ensimmäinen tilaus on Tampereen ja Turun yhteinen. Hankkeet edellyttävät täsmälleen samaa valtioneuvoston periaateratkaisua liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Juuri siksi on tärkeää varmistaa, että ensimmäinen tilaus on Tampereen ja Turun yhteinen. Hankkeet edellyttävät täsmälleen samaa valtioneuvoston periaateratkaisua liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa.


Tämä olisi tietysti ideaalitilanne. Mutta Tampereella ollaan tällä hetkellä niin paljon pitemmällä kuin Turussa, etten oikein jaksa uskoa tämän toteutumiseen. Käsittääkseni on ihan realistista, että Tampereella syntyy tämän vuoden aikana päätös raitiotien toteuttamisesta eli valtuusto päättää aloittaa hankesuunnitelman laatimisen. Valtuuston enemmistö kaiketi on raitiotien kannalla. Samalla se voi tietysti asettaa jo tässä vaiheessa hankesuunnitelman hyväksymisen ehdoksi sen, että valtio osallistuu toteutuskustannuksiin.

Mikä on käsityksesi tilanteesta Turussa? Jos esimerkiksi vuodenvaihteessa saadaan alustavaa vihreää valoa valtioneuvoston suunnasta, niin miten nopeasti Turun hanke voisi edetä? Miten valtuusto suhtautuu ja kuinka kauan kuluisi erilaisiin selvityksiin ennen kuin voitaisiin viedä valtuuston käsittelyyn päätös alkaa laatia hankesuunnitelmaa?

----------


## hylje

Vaunujen toimituksessa kestää joka tapauksessa. Vaikka Tampereella oltaisiin parikin vuotta edellä, Turussa voidaan olla mukana samassa vaunutilauksessa jossa samalla sitoudutaan käyttämään tamperelaista katuratastandardia. Tampereelle vain toimitetaan vaunut ensin, ja Turussa rakennetaan varikko/säilytystilat ensin vaikka linjarataa ei ole valmiina Tampereen toimitusten valmistuessa.

Turun prosessissa voidaan ottaa lisäksi huomattavaa kiriä, jos suostutaan käyttämään laajemmin Tampereen periaatteita ja kertynyttä kokemusta ja asiantuntemusta. Ostamalla sitä sellaisenaan Tampereen kaupan hyllystä päästään vaikka kuukaudessa samalle viivalle, pidempään menee vasta kehityksessä Tampereen tason ylitse. Jarru on siis nimenomaan valtuustossa ja muussa politiikassa, jotta suostutaan järkeviin ratkaisuihin.

----------


## hmikko

> Vaunujen toimituksessa kestää joka tapauksessa. Vaikka Tampereella oltaisiin parikin vuotta edellä, Turussa voidaan olla mukana samassa vaunutilauksessa jossa samalla sitoudutaan käyttämään tamperelaista katuratastandardia. Tampereelle vain toimitetaan vaunut ensin, ja Turussa rakennetaan varikko/säilytystilat ensin vaikka linjarataa ei ole valmiina Tampereen toimitusten valmistuessa.


Jos tarkoitat, että vaunuja ostetaan varikolle kököttämään ennen kuin linjarataa on olemassa, niin ei kiitos. Vaunuista koituu pääomakuluja, ja uusien vaunujen makuuttaminen tyhjän panttina ei ole millään lailla järkevää eikä takuulla paranna hankkeen suosiota. 

Uskoisin, että nyt kun Transtech on saanut pään auki ratikoiden valmistuksessa, niin se on varmaankin valmis neuvottelemaan lyhyestäkin 1524-sarjasta Tampereen kanssa kohtuullisin ehdoin, semminkin jos on edes jollain tasolla tiedossa, että Turussa asiat etenevät. Yhteisestä standardista voidaan varmaan päättää ilman tilaustakin. 1524 - 1435 = 89 mm, joten kokemuksen luulisi olevan Transtechillekin hyödyksi jos he aikovat laajemmille markkinoille (muuallekin kuin itään).

----------


## hylje

> Jos tarkoitat, että vaunuja ostetaan varikolle kököttämään ennen kuin linjarataa on olemassa, niin ei kiitos. Vaunuista koituu pääomakuluja, ja uusien vaunujen makuuttaminen tyhjän panttina ei ole millään lailla järkevää eikä takuulla paranna hankkeen suosiota.


Turussahan lähtökohta tunnetusti on olla rakentamatta mitään ja kuntaorganisaatio ei ole kykenevä hoitamaan asioita vaunutilauksesta ratoihin vuoden parin toimitusaikojen sisään. Junaratoihin ei saa tarvikkeita kaupan hyllyltä, eikä radanrakennus ole normaaliin kadunrakentamiseen verrattavaa. Tampereelta ei myöskään saada valmista tietotaitoa.

----------


## hmikko

> Turussahan lähtökohta tunnetusti on olla rakentamatta mitään ja kuntaorganisaatio ei ole kykenevä hoitamaan asioita vaunutilauksesta ratoihin vuoden parin toimitusaikojen sisään. Junaratoihin ei saa tarvikkeita kaupan hyllyltä, eikä radanrakennus ole normaaliin kadunrakentamiseen verrattavaa. Tampereelta ei myöskään saada valmista tietotaitoa.


Mikähän tässä on nyt argumenttisi? Turku on kykenemätön rakentamaan raitiotietä, joten sen pitää varmuuden vuoksi ostaa ratikoita yhtaikaa Tampereen kanssa varikolle seisomaan, vaikka raitiotien perustamisesta ei päätöstä olisikaan? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt jotain väärin?

Yhteinen tilaus Tampereen kanssa olisi tietysti monella tavalla edullinen, mutta kyllä se edellyttää, että Turussa on päätös tehty ja hankesuunnittelu vähintäänkin meneillään. Yhteisestä standardista voidaan varmaan sopia erikseen, ja tässä kai yhteistyötä onkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Junaratoihin ei saa tarvikkeita kaupan hyllyltä, eikä radanrakennus ole normaaliin kadunrakentamiseen verrattavaa


Millä perusteella radanrakennus olisi sitten suunnilleen avaruustekniikkaan verrattavaa? Sehän nimenomaan on kadunrakentamista, jossa ainoastaan päällyskerros on erilainen  asfaltin sijaan kiskot parhaaksi katsotulla alustalla. Ja ratakisko on ihan hyllytavaraa, jopa kirjaimellisesti: kuulemma menneinä vuosikymmeninä ratakiskoa myytiin rautakaupoissa ihan yleisesti. Nykyään ja isoille kiskoliikennejärjestelmille toki rautaruukkien kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei Turussa sen paremmin kuin Tampereellakaan tarvitse mitään erityisasiantuntemusta olla. Riittää, että on hyvin tehdyt katusuunnitelmat eli rata sijoitetaan sellaiseen paikkaan, ettei auto- ja kevyt liikenne sitä turhaan häiritse. Siinä auttaa konsultti.

Rakennuspiirustukset, suunnittelun, perustukset ja varsinaisen radanrakentamisen tekee sitten kokenut ulkomaalainen urakoitsija. Konsultti voi vahtia, ettei tehdä huonolla tekniikalla.




> Jos tarkoitat, että vaunuja ostetaan varikolle kököttämään ennen kuin linjarataa on olemassa, niin ei kiitos.


Madrid on tehnyt juuri näin. Niillä kököttää varikolla valtava kasa vaunuja odottamassa tulevaisuutta. Olikos niin, että osan ne on jo myyneet tai liisanneet muualle Espanjaan, kun ei niille pääkaupungista käyttöä löydy?

----------


## Mikle

> Millä perusteella radanrakennus olisi sitten suunnilleen avaruustekniikkaan verrattavaa? Sehän nimenomaan on kadunrakentamista, jossa ainoastaan päällyskerros on erilainen  asfaltin sijaan kiskot parhaaksi katsotulla alustalla.


Ei varmaan avaruustekniikkaan verrattavaa, mutta kuvittelisin omaa ammattitaitoa ja kokemusta tarvittavan juuri radan rakennuksessa. Muuten tulee sutta ja sekundaa jos asfalttihommista lähdetään kadunvarteen harjoittelemaan radantekoa :Smile:  Kaiken tietysti oppii, mutta tulee kalliit oppirahat..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:59 ----------




> Rakennuspiirustukset, suunnittelun, perustukset ja varsinaisen radanrakentamisen tekee sitten kokenut ulkomaalainen urakoitsija. Konsultti voi vahtia, ettei tehdä huonolla tekniikalla.


Anteeksi maalaisuuteni, mutta miksi juuri ulkomaalainen? Onhan kotimaassammekin rakennettu sekä suunniteltu ratikkaratoja ihan hiljattain.

----------


## hmikko

> Onhan kotimaassammekin rakennettu sekä suunniteltu ratikkaratoja ihan hiljattain.


No juu, eikä ole kauhean kumma, jos Tampere valitsee näiden referenssien pohjalta ulkomaisen suunnittelijan.

----------


## Mikle

> No juu, eikä ole kauhean kumma, jos Tampere valitsee näiden referenssien pohjalta ulkomaisen suunnittelijan.


Edelleen totean, että minun tuntemukseni noista projekteista on erittäin rajallinen. Mutta puhumme käsittääkseni Helsingin raitioradasta. Mikä siitä tekee niin huonon referenssin? On tätä varmaan käsiteltykin ketjussa, mutta en löytänyt nopealla tonkimisella enkä ikävä kyllä ole seurannut tätä keskustelua.

----------


## hmikko

> Edelleen totean, että minun tuntemukseni noista projekteista on erittäin rajallinen. Mutta puhumme käsittääkseni Helsingin raitioradasta. Mikä siitä tekee niin huonon referenssin? On tätä varmaan käsiteltykin ketjussa, mutta en löytänyt nopealla tonkimisella enkä ikävä kyllä ole seurannut tätä keskustelua.


Foorumilla on oikeitakin asiantuntijoita vastaamaan tähän, mutta parilla lauseella: Helsingissä ei ole tähän mennessä rakennettu modernia pikaraitiotietä ja keskustan ns. katuraitioteitä on rakennettu näihin päiviin asti suht vanhakantaisin menetelmin. Forumilla kestorutinan aiheina ovat olleet mm. siirtymäkaarteiden puute, puuttuva tärinänvaimennus, huonosti toimivat valoetuudet, valoristeysten suunnittelu ylipäätään ja ylimääräisten mutkien ja sivuttaissiirtymien rakenteleminen autoliikenteen ehdoilla. Helsingissä ei ajeta kahden vaunun junia tai yli 30 m pitkiä ratikoita eikä pysäkkejä ole rakennettu tätä varten. Lisäksi mm. kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen tuntuu lykkääntyvän loputtomasti. Raitiovaunujen keskinopeudet ovat Helsingissä selvästi pienemmät kuin hyvin toimivissa järjestelmissä Keski-Euroopassa. Helsinki teetti kyllä Raide-Jokerista erittäin hyvän näköisen alustavan suunnitelman.

----------


## Albert

> Käsittääkseni on ihan realistista, että Tampereella syntyy tämän vuoden aikana päätös raitiotien toteuttamisesta eli valtuusto päättää aloittaa hankesuunnitelman laatimisen. Valtuuston enemmistö kaiketi on raitiotien kannalla.





> Alustavan yleissuunnitelman laadintaa seuraa varsinaisen yleissuunnitelman laatiminen


Kapunkiraitiotie -sivuston perusteella ymmärrän, että meneillään on vasta alustavan yleissuunnitelman laadinta. Sitten tehdään varsinainen yleissuunnitelma. Ja kai vasta sen jälkeen hankesuunnitelma.
Missä vaiheessa ympäristövaikutusten arviointimenettely tehdään?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos esimerkiksi vuodenvaihteessa saadaan alustavaa vihreää valoa valtioneuvoston suunnasta, niin miten nopeasti Turun hanke voisi edetä?


Periaatteessa täsmälleen samalla aikataululla Tampereen kanssa. Kannattaa nyt muistaa, että vaikka Tampereella on osaksi tehty tarkempia suunnitelmia, Tampereella on ollut suurempaa epäselvyyttä raitiotien reitistä. Samaan aikaan taas Turussa on jo muutettu asemakaavojakin raitiotietä varten. Asemakaavanmuutokset ovat oikeasti se kohta, mistä raitiotie voi jäädä eniten kiinni. Tampereella ehdotetut reitit eivät ole mahdollisia ilman kaavanmuutoksia.

Lisäksi tässä aina mielellään unohdetaan, että Turku on jo tehnyt periaatepäätöksen raitiotien toteuttamisesta.

Nähdäkseni kalustohankinnan kannalta se, että toteutumisessa on 1-2 vuoden aikaero, ei nyt merkitse rajattoman paljoa, jos jatkohankinnasta on 100% varmuus.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:25 ----------

... ja pidän kyllä ihan älyttömänä spekulointina ajatusta esimerkiksi hallin rakentamisesta vaunuja varten etukäteen.

Jos tehdään esim. yhteistilaus samoilla spekseillä, tehdään esim. niin, että määritellään yhteinen vaunu- ja ratamäärittely hankintaa varten
ja kilpailutetaan hankinta, esim 25 vaunua. Suunnittelu on molemmille sama. Jos toimitusvuosi on esimerkiksi Turkuun vuodeksi 2017 10 kpl, Tampereelle vuodeksi 2019 10 kpl ja Turkuun vuodeksi 2020 5 kpl niin sitten tehdään vaunut niin että niiden toimitus on ko. aikoina. Ei tämä ole sen ihmeellisempää.

Ratkaisevaa koko asiassa on se, milloin valtioneuvosto tekee periaatepäätöksen tukea raitiotiehankkeita. 
Tampereella ja Turussa ei ole mitään poliittisia valmiuksia tehdä raitiotietä, jollei valtio osallistu siihen.
Jos valtio haluaa tukea hanketta, on poliittinen valmius toteuttaa hankkeet suurin piirtein sama.

----------


## Albert

> Madrid on tehnyt juuri näin. Niillä kököttää varikolla valtava kasa vaunuja odottamassa tulevaisuutta. Olikos niin, että osan ne on jo myyneet tai liisanneet muualle Espanjaan, kun ei niille pääkaupungista käyttöä löydy?


Jaén 5 kpl, Murcia 11 kpl (BS)

----------


## late-

> Jaén 5 kpl, Murcia 11 kpl (BS)


Adelaide (AUS) 6 kpl.

----------


## Jykke

Aamulehti uutisoi ratikkaan verrattavaa bussien runkolinjavaihtoehtoa. 

Enpä malta olla huomauttamatta hiukan toimittajan asenteellisesta kirjoituksesta. Onhan se ollut jo tiedossa, että ratikkaa verrataan busseihin perustuvaan runkoverkostoon. "Vastaisku..."  :Rolling Eyes: 

Lehtiversiossa on haastateltu myös Ville Lehmuskoskea HSL:ltä, joka kertoo, että Helsingissäkin on suunnitteilla bussien runkolinjastoja. Mainitsee myös että ratikka on hyödyllinen siellä missä bussi ei riitä. Esimerkkinä ottaa Hervannan.

----------


## lunastaja

Noille Aamulehden jutuille ei kannata juurikaan painoarvoa laskea. Etenkään paikallistoimituksen toimittajien taso ei päätä huimaa. Otsikointi on nimenomaan jotain keltaisessa lehdistössä yleensä tavattua. Tässäkin tapauksessa suoranaisesti hävettää toimittajan puolesta.

Muutaman viikon kun vielä malttaa odottaa, niin jokainen saa raportin luettavakseen. Kaupungin ratikkasivut ovat oikeasti kohtuullisen hyvät ja nistä pääsee käsiksi alkuperäislähteisiin johtopäätöksiä tekemään.

----------


## Jykke

Aamulehti uutisoi: Selvityksen yllätystulos: Tampereen ratikka maksaa itsensä takaisin! Taisi olla Aamulehdelle järkyttävä yllätys?  :Smile: 

Muistutetaan myös kiinnostuneita ensi viikon yleisötilaisuudesta.

----------


## kouvo

> Kaupunkiraitiotien vaihtoehtovertailun alustavia tuloksia esitellään yleisötilaisuudessa
> 
> 31.08.2011
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kaupunkiraitiotien tutkittuja vaihtoehtoja ovat:
> ·VE 1 Lentävänniemi  Niemenranta  Lielahti  Paasikiventie  Hämeenkatu Itsenäisyydenkatu  Sammonkatu  Hallila - Hervanta
> ·VE 2 Lentävänniemi  Niemenranta  Lielahti  Pispalan valtatie  Hämeenkatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu  Sammonkatu  Hallila - Hervanta
> ...


Käytännössä rakentamiskustannuksilla ei ole mitään eroa vaihtoehtojen välillä, eli ne tuskin myöskään tulevat vaikuttamaan päätökseen linjauksesta. Mielenkiintoinen tilanne sen sijaan on se, että Paasikiventie ja TAYS näyttäisivät hyötykustannuslaskennassa olevan huomattavasti paremmesssa asemassa kuin kansan suosiolla mitattuna (kysely linjausvaihtoehdoista). 

Pispalan vaihtoehtoja on loppusuoralla enään yksi (VE2). Nopeasti ei tullut muuta syytä tähän mieleen kuin se, että linjan kokonaismatka-ajan kannalta Pispalan valtatie on niin hidas osuus, että ainoastaan nopein yhteys keskustasta Hervantaan on kelpuutettu sen aisapariksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pispalan vaihtoehtoja on loppusuoralla enään yksi (VE2). Nopeasti ei tullut muuta syytä tähän mieleen kuin se, että linjan kokonaismatka-ajan kannalta Pispalan valtatie on niin hidas osuus, että ainoastaan nopein yhteys keskustasta Hervantaan on kelpuutettu sen aisapariksi.


Oikeasti kyse on siitä että Paasikiventie oli ajallisesti lyhin ja se valittiin perusvaihtoehdoksi, josta muut ovat variaatioita eri aspektien suhteen, VE2 siis Pispalan osalta. Tarkoitus on että kaikki osaset ovat keskenään vaihdettavia, jotta jokaista eri permutaatiota ei tarvinnut laskea erikseen. Tämä siis suoraan konsultin suusta.

On tietysti valitettavaa että näin syntyy mielikuva Paasikiventien ensijaisuudesta. Sen H/K voi oll marginaalisesti parempi, mutta kun muistetaan YHTALI:n ongelmat niin eihän sillä ole juuri merkitystä kun pelkkä matka-aika korostuu ja muut tärkeätkin täkijät jäävät huomiotta. Pispalan valtatie on kumminkin kansan ylivoimainen suosikki kyselyjen mukaan. Se palvelee suurmpaa väestöä ja on halvempi kuin Paasikiventien vaihtoehto. Sillä saadaan Haapalinna ja Epilä mukaan ratikan vaikutuspiiriin sekä helpotetaan nyt ongelmallisia lännen poikittaisyhteyksiä Lielahden ja rautatien eteläpuolisten alueiden välillä. Ja jatko Tesomalle olisi helppo tehdä. Paasikiventien linjaus ei mahdollista mitään näistä vaan sen meriitti on 1-2 min nopeampi matka-aika.

----------


## Albert

> Oikeasti kyse on siitä että Paasikiventie oli ajallisesti lyhin ja se valittiin perusvaihtoehdoksi, josta muut ovat variaatioita eri aspektien suhteen, VE2 siis Pispalan osalta. Tarkoitus on että kaikki osaset ovat keskenään vaihdettavia, jotta jokaista eri permutaatiota ei tarvinnut laskea erikseen. Tämä siis suoraan konsultin suusta.





> permutaatio=
> 
> (matematiikka) vaihtelu, olion erilaiset järjestykset eli jonot Keskenään erilaisten n:n olion permitaatioiden lukumäärä on n! (n-kertoma).(yleiskieli) järjestyksen muutos, vaihdos


Näin me tasamaan tallaajatkin "pysymme perässä".

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näin me tasamaan tallaajatkin "pysymme perässä".


Eikös permutaatio opeteta osana peruskoulun matematiikkaa? Vai lukiossako se vasta tuli?   :Wink: 

Tosin nyt kun rupesin miettimään niin eihän tuo taida aito permutaatio olla, kun esimerkiksi sellainen järjestys ei ole mahdollinen, jossa Hervannasta hypättäisiin suoraan Lielahteen ja sieltä takaisin Kalevaan...

----------


## kouvo

> Oikeasti kyse on siitä että Paasikiventie oli ajallisesti lyhin ja se valittiin perusvaihtoehdoksi, josta muut ovat variaatioita eri aspektien suhteen, VE2 siis Pispalan osalta. Tarkoitus on että kaikki osaset ovat keskenään vaihdettavia, jotta jokaista eri permutaatiota ei tarvinnut laskea erikseen. Tämä siis suoraan konsultin suusta.


Jaa, no suhteellisen tökerösti asia on ainakin ilmaistu. Itselleni jäi ainakin sellainen kuva, että Pispalasta on tasantarkkaan tämä yksi linjausvaihtoehto vielä mukana skabassa. Luulisi että ei olisi ollut mikään ylivertainen tehtävä lisätä tiedotteeseen myös vaihtoehdot VE5 ja VE6. Onkohan esim. valtuusto tietoinen siitä, että näitä vaihtoehtoja on todellisuudessa mukana enemmän kuin taviksille kerrotaan? [FOLIOHATTU]Vai onko sittenkään, ja vaihtoehdot ovat juurikin tuossa mitä tiedotteessa seisoo?[/FOLIOHATTU]

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onkohan esim. valtuusto tietoinen siitä, että näitä vaihtoehtoja on todellisuudessa mukana enemmän kuin taviksille kerrotaan? [FOLIOHATTU]Vai onko sittenkään, ja vaihtoehdot ovat juurikin tuossa mitä tiedotteessa seisoo?[/FOLIOHATTU]


No, täytyy ratikka-aktiivien varmaan yrittää mesota tästä julkisuudessa riittävästi että tajuavat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jaa, no suhteellisen tökerösti asia on ainakin ilmaistu. Itselleni jäi ainakin sellainen kuva, että Pispalasta on tasantarkkaan tämä yksi linjausvaihtoehto vielä mukana skabassa. Luulisi että ei olisi ollut mikään ylivertainen tehtävä lisätä tiedotteeseen myös vaihtoehdot VE5 ja VE6. Onkohan esim. valtuusto tietoinen siitä, että näitä vaihtoehtoja on todellisuudessa mukana enemmän kuin taviksille kerrotaan? [FOLIOHATTU]Vai onko sittenkään, ja vaihtoehdot ovat juurikin tuossa mitä tiedotteessa seisoo?[/FOLIOHATTU]


Mahdollisia yhdistelmiä (elikkä kombinaatioita eikä permutaatioita) on kuuden sijasta kahdeksan. Käytännössä tuo tilanne on siis se, että minkä tahansa yhdistelmän lukemat (hinta, matka-aika yms.) on yhdellä vähennyslaskulla ja yhdellä yhteenlaskulla laskettavissa. Paasikiventien edullisuus ei perustu pelkästään laskennallisiin aikasäästöihin, vaan itse liikennöintikin on halvempaa, kun liikennöinti onnistuu pienemmällä vaunumäärällä. Käänteisesti tietysti pysäkkien vaikutusalueilla on vähemmän asukkaita ja työpaikkoja, joten hyödytkin jäävät pienemmiksi (poislukien Lielahden&Lentänniemen ihmisten laskennallinen matka-aikasäästö) Mutta täytyy odotella itse raportin julkaisua, niin pääsee näkemään vähän tarkemmin, minkälaisia eroja noille vaihtoehtojen välille jää.

Luulisin itse, että ensimmäisen linjan kokemukset ovat sen verta rohkaisevia, että uusia linjoja rakennetaan ja luultavasti osana niitä kaikki mainitut rataosat tullaan ajan mittaan toteuttamaan. Eli nyt valitaan vasta ensinnä toteutettavat osuudet. Mutta tietysti juuri tuo Pispalanharju/Paasikiventie, siinä varmaan vain toinen toteutuu.

Ei yhtään hassumpi: voi vaikka näinkin ajatella, vajaan 200 M sijoituksella saadaan vuosittain kustannussäästöjä 3 - 5 M, siis sellainen 2 - 3% tuotto rahalle. Ei ollenkaan huono ja tuossa luvussa ei ole yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä, vaan se on puhdas taloudellinen tuotto.

----------


## Albert

> Eikös permutaatio opeteta osana peruskoulun matematiikkaa? Vai lukiossako se vasta tuli?


Kuulehan nuori mies olen käynyt kouluni aikoja sitten. Peruskoulusta en tiedä mitään. Tiedän toki mikä mutaatio on. Mutta tuo päär siihen eteen on jo hepreaa.
Bonjaa ny, että tätä leesaa moni ikäkupekin. :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta tietysti juuri tuo Pispalanharju/Paasikiventie, siinä varmaan vain toinen toteutuu.


En mä nyt niin sanoisi. Jos Tesomaan tehdään ratikkalinja, niin olisi ihan realistista, että siinä vaiheessa toteutettaisiin toinenkin yhteys keskustasta länteen, eli jos nyt Paasikivi, niin sitten Pispala tai toisin päin.

----------


## teme

> Jaa, no suhteellisen tökerösti asia on ainakin ilmaistu. Itselleni jäi ainakin sellainen kuva, että Pispalasta on tasantarkkaan tämä yksi linjausvaihtoehto vielä mukana skabassa. Luulisi että ei olisi ollut mikään ylivertainen tehtävä lisätä tiedotteeseen myös vaihtoehdot VE5 ja VE6. Onkohan esim. valtuusto tietoinen siitä, että näitä vaihtoehtoja on todellisuudessa mukana enemmän kuin taviksille kerrotaan? [FOLIOHATTU]Vai onko sittenkään, ja vaihtoehdot ovat juurikin tuossa mitä tiedotteessa seisoo?[/FOLIOHATTU]


Sulle on kyyti mustassa ratikassa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En mä nyt niin sanoisi. Jos Tesomaan tehdään ratikkalinja, niin olisi ihan realistista, että siinä vaiheessa toteutettaisiin toinenkin yhteys keskustasta länteen, eli jos nyt Paasikivi, niin sitten Pispala tai toisin päin.


Ajattelin, että siinä tulee pitkä rinnakkainen osuus. Mutta toivottavasti olen väärässä, sillä Pispalaan ratikka sopii kuin nenä päähän: suhteellisen tiiviisti asuttu alue ja kaikki saman Pispalan valtatien äärellä. Toisaalta oma väylä tuolla välin tuskin onnistuu, jolloin jos halutaan ratikoille nopea ja häiriötön kulku, vuoroväli ei voi olla kovin tiheä. Pienellä vuorovälillä voisi jopa yksiraiteinen osuus olla mahdollinen, millainen sopisi kokonaan omalle väylälle. Eli kaipa kaksi rataa sitten kuitenkin olisi tarpeen pitemmän päälle.

----------


## lunastaja

Taitaa käydä niin, että muutamat Pispalan valtatien linjaukseen fakkiutuneet ratikan kannattajat ryhtyvät vastustamaan ratikkaa kun linjaus ei miellytä (eikä ratikka kuljekaan kotioven vierestä).  :Laughing:  

Aamulehden keskustelupalstalla varavaltuutettu Soro (sit.) huutaa jo pää punaisena ratikkaa vastaan: "_Kyllä ratikan rakentamiseen höynähtäneet virkamiehet ovat nyt pahati laskelmissaan sekaisin vai halutaanko tahallaan antaa päättäjille ja kaupunkilaisille väärä kuva kustannuksiata. Nyt kerrotaan, että kustannukset ovat maksimissaan 180 miljoonaa euroa. Esimerkin vuoksi kerrottakoon, että Helsingin kaupunki tilasi juuri uusia raitiovaunuja ja kustannut oli reilusti yli 100 miljoonaa euroa. Ja meillä pitäisi 180 eurolla rakentaa väylät, raiteen sähköistys, pysäkit, varikot, raitiovaunut. Kyllä nyt mättää jossakin pahasti. Raitiotiehanketta kannattaa esitellä vasta sitten, kun on tiedossa TODELLISET kustannukset._"

----------


## kouvo

> En mä nyt niin sanoisi. Jos Tesomaan tehdään ratikkalinja, niin olisi ihan realistista, että siinä vaiheessa toteutettaisiin toinenkin yhteys keskustasta länteen, eli jos nyt Paasikivi, niin sitten Pispala tai toisin päin.


Tuskinpa runko-osuutta länteen kahdennetaan, ainakaan hyvin pitkään aikaan. Tesoma nyt sopii muutenkin paremmin lähijunille ja busseille.




> Mahdollisia yhdistelmiä (elikkä kombinaatioita eikä permutaatioita) on kuuden sijasta kahdeksan.


Niinpäs onkin. Jotenkin tuo Kalevantie-TAYS -kombo ei kyllä vaikuta omasta mielestäni missään määrin toteuttamiskelpoiselta vaihtoehdolta (ensimmäisessä vaiheessa).

Vaikka tuon Paasikiven linjoilla olenkin, niin kyllä sieltä aikaisemmin pitäisi päästä keskustaan. Savilinnankatu ei vaikuta lainkaan hassummalta vaihtoehdolta. Lyhyt tunnelinpätkä radan ali ja suoraan Pyynikintorille.

----------


## hylje

> Taitaa käydä niin, että muutamat Pispalan valtatien linjaukseen fakkiutuneet ratikan kannattajat ryhtyvät vastustamaan ratikkaa kun linjaus ei miellytä (eikä ratikka kuljekaan kotioven vierestä).  
> 
> Aamulehden keskustelupalstalla varavaltuutettu Soro (sit.) huutaa jo pää punaisena ratikkaa vastaan: "_Kyllä ratikan rakentamiseen höynähtäneet virkamiehet ovat nyt pahati laskelmissaan sekaisin vai halutaanko tahallaan antaa päättäjille ja kaupunkilaisille väärä kuva kustannuksiata. Nyt kerrotaan, että kustannukset ovat maksimissaan 180 miljoonaa euroa. Esimerkin vuoksi kerrottakoon, että Helsingin kaupunki tilasi juuri uusia raitiovaunuja ja kustannut oli reilusti yli 100 miljoonaa euroa. Ja meillä pitäisi 180 eurolla rakentaa väylät, raiteen sähköistys, pysäkit, varikot, raitiovaunut. Kyllä nyt mättää jossakin pahasti. Raitiotiehanketta kannattaa esitellä vasta sitten, kun on tiedossa TODELLISET kustannukset._"


Fakkiutumista voidaan todellakin pitää tapahtuneena, onhan Helsingissä kaikkien foorumin moitteiden lomassa saavutettu hyvin edullinen uudisrata vanhalle katupohjalle (linja 9, luokkaa 5Me/km) ja sadan miljoonan vaunutilaus kattaa moninkertaisen liikenteen tamperelaiseen ensivaiheeseen nähden.

----------


## 339-DF

> Fakkiutumista voidaan todellakin pitää tapahtuneena, onhan Helsingissä kaikkien foorumin moitteiden lomassa saavutettu hyvin edullinen uudisrata vanhalle katupohjalle (linja 9, luokkaa 5Me/km)


Se rata on kyllä ihan p**a. Tosin se johtuu lähinnä siitä miten se on katutilaan sijoitettu. Ei se sen kalliimmaksi olisi tullut, vaikka olisi tehty omat kaistat.

Tampereen kilsahinta on noin 8,5 Me, mitä voitaneen pitää aika realistisena. Siellä on siltoja ym joukossa, mutta on siellä edullistakin osuutta lähiökaduilla. Jos niillä lähiökaduilla ei tarvitse tehdä putkisiirtoja, niin laadukaskin rata syntyy sinne noin 3Me/km hinnalla.




> ...ja sadan miljoonan vaunutilaus kattaa moninkertaisen liikenteen tamperelaiseen ensivaiheeseen nähden.


Vaunutilausta ei pidä laskea mukaan alkuinvestointiin. Vaunut maksetaan osana liikennöintikustannuksia. Eli jos lasketaan vaunut alkuinvestointiin mukaan, niin sitten ne lasketaan tuplasti.

Tietysti voi tehdä niinkin, että ostaa ne vaunut käteisellä osana alkuinvestointia ja antaa niiden vaunupäivän investointiosan arvoksi 0 kun liikennöintikustannuksia arvioidaan, mutta se ei ole vallitseva tapa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Taitaa käydä niin, että muutamat Pispalan valtatien linjaukseen fakkiutuneet ratikan kannattajat ryhtyvät vastustamaan ratikkaa kun linjaus ei miellytä (eikä ratikka kuljekaan kotioven vierestä).


No tuskin minä ratikkaa vastustamaan ryhtyisin, mutta eipä unohdeta että kyselyissä Pispalan valtatien kannalla on ollut suorastaan hämmentävä enemmistö kaupunkilaisista. Mielikuvani oli että joskus se olisi ollut 80 % luokkaa, mutta tuoreimmat näkemäni luvut (joista en valitettavasti saanut kopiota itselle, toivottavasti löytyy selvitysmateriaalista) taisivat olla reippaasti päälle 90 %, kun vaan muistaisi kuinka paljon. Sen muistan että luku muistutti elävästi pohjoiskorealaisia vaalituloksia.

Kun lisäksi Pispalan valtatien linjaus tavoittaa enemmän matkustajia, on edullisempi, parantaa lännen poikittaisyhteyksiä ja tarjoaa luontevamman jatkokehitysmahdollisuuden, pitäisi kyllä olla aika vahvat perusteet miksi Paasikiventie valittaisiin silti. H/K-suhteen pieni ero on merkityksetön ottaen huomioon mallin puutteet enkä näe Santalahden rakennushankkeitakaan yksin riittävänä perusteena. Ehkä pikemminkin sinne voisi rakentaa erillisen pätkän myöhemmin Särkänniemen kautta?

Se on minunkin mielestäni selvää, että kahta runkoyhteyttä länteen ei tule näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Santalahti voidaan kyllä tarvittaessa saada mukaan linjastoon mutta jos siitä jatketaan länteen pitkän asumattoman kaistaleen läpi niin sitten Pispalan valtatie jää pysyvästi ilman ratikkaa. Mikä olisi sekä sääli että kaupunkilaisten ilmaisemaa tahtoa vastaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaunutilausta ei pidä laskea mukaan alkuinvestointiin. Vaunut maksetaan osana liikennöintikustannuksia. Eli jos lasketaan vaunut alkuinvestointiin mukaan, niin sitten ne lasketaan tuplasti.
> 
> Tietysti voi tehdä niinkin, että ostaa ne vaunut käteisellä osana alkuinvestointia ja antaa niiden vaunupäivän investointiosan arvoksi 0 kun liikennöintikustannuksia arvioidaan, mutta se ei ole vallitseva tapa.


Näin täytyy tehdä jo siksikin, kun tarkoitus oli myös verrata raitiovaunun kustannuksia bussivaihtoehtoon ja bussien kohdalla uudet bussit lasketaan mukaan liikennöintikuluihin. Näin luvut ovat vertailukelpoisia.

----------


## Jykke

Myös tänään on ollut ratikka Aamulehden otsikoissa: Ratikkaan noustaisiin talven arkipäivänä 40 000 kertaa.

Pääkirjoituksessa ollaan epäileväisin mielin: Ratikka etenee kuin kiskoilla.

----------


## ultrix

Rantaväylälle on oletettavasti joka tapauksessa tulossa bussikaistat. Olisi investoinnin hukkakäyttöä, jos ratikka tulisi Paasikiventielle ja osa busseista olisi jatkossakin liikennöitävä Pispalan valtatien halki, jossa mikään ei ikään kuin muuttuisi.

Paasikiventienkin ratikka "kelpaa" minulle, mutta vaikuttaisi tulevan kodin valintaan ainakin minulla. Jos ratikka päätetään rakentaa Pispalan valtatielle, on Pispala todennäköinen pysyvämmän kodin hankinnan kohde, jos Paasikiventielle, etsin muualta ratikan reitiltä.

----------


## kouvo

> Rantaväylälle on oletettavasti joka tapauksessa tulossa bussikaistat. Olisi investoinnin hukkakäyttöä, jos ratikka tulisi Paasikiventielle ja osa busseista olisi jatkossakin liikennöitävä Pispalan valtatien halki, jossa mikään ei ikään kuin muuttuisi.


Nämä bussikaistat Rantaväylälle juurikin ovat hukkainvestointeja ja ne olisi syytä kuopata tunnelihankkeen kanssa.

----------


## Jykke

Aamulehden sivuilla (jälleen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) äänestys ratikan tarpeellisuudesta.

----------


## Jykke

Ja nyt se on tosiaan sitten valmis. Nimittäin raitiotien alustava yleissuunnitelma.  Pitääkin tututstua ajan kanssa, vaikka tuskin sieltä paljon uusia asioita ilmenee, joita ei jo julkisuudessa olisi tullut ilmi. 

Aamulehden uutinen esittelee muutaman tärkeimmän luvun pähkinänkuoressa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tässä myös kaupungin tiedote, joka löytyy myös tämän foorumin uutisosiosta.

----------


## Jykke

No jotain uuttakin sieltä löytyy. Nimittäin Hervannan päävarikon piirustukset. 



Vaikuttaisi saaneen esikuvakseen Koskelan varikon. Tämän Hervannan päävarikon lisäksi olisi mahdollisesti myös Lentsun päässä pienempi säilytysvarikko liikennöinnin tehostamiseksi.

Mitähän tuo puskurialue tarkoittaa, joka on pesuraiteen edessä? Raide jolla ei ole virtaa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitähän tuo puskurialue tarkoittaa, joka on pesuraiteen edessä?


Arvaukseni on, että se tarkoittaa aluetta, johon voidaan välivarastoida junia jonottamaan korjaamoon pääsyä.

----------


## teme

Tiedän että mä olen outo, mutta suorastaan liikutuin kustannusriskilaskelmasta. Ja muutenkin vaikuttaa eri hyvältä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tiedän että mä olen outo, mutta suorastaan liikutuin kustannusriskilaskelmasta. Ja muutenkin vaikuttaa eri hyvältä.


Mikäs siinä on liikuttuessa, kun on kaikin puolin asiallisesti tehty suunnitelma. Ainoastaan muutamasta linjauksen yksityiskohdasta olisi valittamista, mutta yleisötilaisuudessa viime kuussa minulle vakuutettiin, että linjauksen yksityiskohdat eivät suinkaan ole lopullisia. Maastoon ne on tässä vaiheessa noinkin yksityiskohtaisesti vedetty sillä mielellä, että ensinnä varmistetaan toteutettavuus ja toisekseen jotta päästäisiin tarkemmin laskemaan kustannuksia, arvioimaan matka-aikaa, vaunutarvetta yms.

----------


## Albert

Tässä on vielä kunnallisvaalitkin välissä ennen "lopullista" päätöstä mahdollisesta toteuttamisesta.

----------


## kouvo

No joo, aika hyvä. Ikävä että "lopullisiin" linjausvaihtoehtoihin on jätetty muutamia kauneusvirheitä. 

- Paasikiventien vaihtoehdossa Pyynikintori passataan, vaikka siinä olisi ollut jokunenkin eri vaihtoehto hoitaa asia.
- Hämeenkadun kanssa tulee toiminnallisia ongelmia, Kauppakadun hylkääminen "kaupunkikuvallisista" syistä on naurettavaa.
- Rieväkadun kieppi on TAYS-vaihtoehdossa huono, tosin Sammonkadun kauttahan se ratikka vedetään, joten väliäpä hällä.
- Hallilan kieppi täysin naurettava perusteluineen (Hallilaan ei tämän jälkeen muka tarvita busseja, kun on yksi pysäkki reunalla).
- Hervanta ihan OK, tosin ei sekään ihan optimaalinen mahdollista Vuoraksen jatkoa ajatellen.

Kaiken kaikkiaan yllättävänkin toimivaksi paketiksi jalostunut. Pispalan vaihtoehtokin niin hyvä kuin se nyt ylipäätään voi olla :Wink:

----------


## Jykke

> - Paasikiventien vaihtoehdossa Pyynikintori passataan, vaikka siinä olisi ollut jokunenkin eri vaihtoehto hoitaa asia


Samaa mieltä. Sepänkadullahan tuo Pyynikintori hoituisi kätsysti. Paasikiventien vaihtoehdossa muutenkin on selkeästi lähdetty siitä oletuksesta, että rantaväylän tunneli on olemassa, jolloin ratikalle saadaan Mustanlahden kohdalta siten omaa kaistatilaa. 




> - Hämeenkadun kanssa tulee toiminnallisia ongelmia, Kauppakadun hylkääminen "kaupunkikuvallisista" syistä on naurettavaa.


Itsekin pitäisin enemmän Kauppakadusta, sillä sen avulla saisi keskustaan oitis raitiokävelykadun. Tulevaisuudessa kun raitioverkko on kasvanut ja voitaisiin toteuttaa koko Hämeenkadun mittainen raitiokävelykatu, niin Kauppakatu voisi vaikka jäädä varareitiksi. Tehdään se vaikka saman tien yksiraiteisena tai limitettynä, niin saisivat jalankulkijatkin lisää tilaa, sillä Kauppakatu ei leveydeltään ole Hämpin veroinen. 




> - Hallilan kieppi täysin naurettava perusteluineen (Hallilaan ei tämän jälkeen muka tarvita busseja, kun on yksi pysäkki reunalla).


Todetaanko noin muka jossain, että Hallilaan ei tarvittaisi busseja ratikan jälkeen? Onhan Rambollinkin bussilinjastoissa linja 30 Hallilassa ratikan lisäksi.




> - Hervanta ihan OK, tosin ei sekään ihan optimaalinen mahdollista Vuoraksen jatkoa ajatellen.


Muuten hyvä, mutta Insinöörinkadun pohjoispäässä olisi voinut hommata omat kaistat ratikallle. Omasta mielestä rata on aika optimaalisesti myös Vuoreksen suuntaa ajatellen.

----------


## kouvo

> Todetaanko noin muka jossain, että Hallilaan ei tarvittaisi busseja ratikan jälkeen? Onhan Rambollinkin bussilinjastoissa linja 30 Hallilassa ratikan lisäksi.


Ei kai sitten, ehkä vähän kärjistin. Jotain siellä oli sellaista, että tällä ratkaisulla voidaan selkeästi profiloida Hallila ratikoille ja Lukonmäki busseille. Mutta jos sinne tosiaan bussikin ollaan tuomassa (etenkin 30sen kaltainen vahva runko. Vai heikentyykö se ratikan tullessa?) niin tuo ratikan kieppaus vaikuttaa vieläkin huonommalta idealta.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei kai sitten, ehkä vähän kärjistin. Jotain siellä oli sellaista, että tällä ratkaisulla voidaan selkeästi profiloida Hallila ratikoille ja Lukonmäki busseille. Mutta jos sinne tosiaan bussikin ollaan tuomassa (etenkin 30sen kaltainen vahva runko. Vai heikentyykö se ratikan tullessa?) niin tuo ratikan kieppaus vaikuttaa vieläkin huonommalta idealta.


"30" olisi enemmänkin joku linjan 6 ja 12 välimuoto.

----------


## lunastaja

> Suunnittelujaosto päätti 
> 
> 		hyväksyä Tampereen modernin kaupunkiraitiotien ensimmäisen vaiheen alustavan yleissuunnitelman jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi sekä käynnistää bussiliikenteen laatukäytävätoimenpiteiden suunnittelun.
> 
> *Lisäksi suunnittelujaosto edellyttää, 
> 
> 		että yleissuunnitelman tekoa kiirehditään, jotta varmistetaan tavoiteaikataulussa pysyminen eli kaupunkiraitiotien ensimmäisen vaiheen rakentamisen aloittaminen vuonna 2015 ja että hanketta esitetään sisällytettäväksi hallituksen liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon.*
> 
> 		Erkki Axén ilmoitti päätökseen eriävän mielipiteensä.


Kokoomukselle tunneli ja ratikka vihreille. XL-ryhmän pahana peikkona toki ensi vuoden kuntavaalit.

----------


## ultrix

> Kokoomukselle tunneli ja ratikka vihreille. XL-ryhmän pahana peikkona toki ensi vuoden kuntavaalit.


Peikko lähinnä kokoomukselle ja Rantatunnelille. Ratikalle on vahva kannatus sd- ja vas-leirissä, kokkarien ja persujen välillä lienee liikaa erimielisyyttä Rantatunnelista. Vihreät ovat vaa'ankieliasemassa tässä asiassa. Tulee joka tapauksessa äärimmäisen jännittävät vaalit.  :Smile: 

Lisäksi on odotettavissa, että kokoomuksen ehdokasjoukko muuttuu selvästi entistä ratikkamyönteisemmäksi keskimäärin.

----------


## Piirka

> Lisäksi on odotettavissa, että kokoomuksen ehdokasjoukko muuttuu selvästi entistä ratikkamyönteisemmäksi keskimäärin.


Mistä teelehdistä/kahvinporoista näitä ennusmerkkejä näkee? Mikä on saamassa kokkarit kallistumaan ratikkarakentamisen puolelle?

----------


## ultrix

> Mistä teelehdistä/kahvinporoista näitä ennusmerkkejä näkee? Mikä on saamassa kokkarit kallistumaan ratikkarakentamisen puolelle?


Sisäpiirin tietoa :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

> Ja nyt se on tosiaan sitten valmis. Nimittäin raitiotien alustava yleissuunnitelma.


On tuossa joitakin pieniä hyviäkin asioita näemmä, kuten Lentävänniemi, mutta valitettavasti näitä hasardikohtia sitäkin enemmän. Ensinnäkin Lielahti meinataan hoitaa pysäkkeineen niin, että niiltä on mahdollisimman pitkä matka niihin kohteisiin, joihin olisin odottanut lyhyempää kävelymatkaa. Mm.. Citymarket ympäristöineen jäisi näköjään täysin paitsioon. Samoin Santalahteen ei ole merkitty pysäkkiä juuri siihen kohtaan, missä nykyään sijaitsee Rantatien pysäkki - josta on tuolla alueella eniten nousijoita linjoille 7 ja 16. Reitin itäpäästä löytyvät suunnittelun kukkaset Korkinmäki ja Hallila. Miten kuvittelevat hoitavan Hallilan tuolla yhdellä pysäkkiparilla? En ymmärrä. Miksi Korkinmäessä ei ole pysäkkiä? Tuo on huomattavasti Hallilaa pienempi alue ja sille olisi hyvin riittänyt oma pysäkkinsä tuohon metsän laitaan. Hervannasta löytyy lyhyempiäkin pysäkinvälejä, mutta tuonne Arkkitehdinkadulle mahtuisi vielä yksi tuohon vanhan päättärin kohdalle.

Ainakin Lielahden kohdalla olisi etsinyt vaihtoehtoista linjausta jatkamalla Lielahdenkatua Taninkadun risteykseen ja koukannut siitä Lidlin ja CM:n takaa Paasikiventien reunaan, jonne olisi sinnekin mahtunut oma väylä näille kiskovekottimille. Ja sinne olisi saanut pysäkinkin, jonka ajattelisin melkoisen tarpeelliseksi ja tavoitteiden mukaisesti joukkoliikenteen kulkuosuutta nostavaksi...

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt olen vihdoin lukenut ajatuksella läpi koko alustavan yleissuunnitelman raportin. Täytyy sanoa, että olen kateellinen. Raportti vaikuttaa minusta kaikin puolin huolellisesti, avoimesti ja rehellisesti tehdyltä, luotettavalta selvitykseltä. Jaa että miksi kateellinen? No, täällä Helsingissä harvoin valmistuu sellaisia joukkoliikennettä koskevia selvityksiä, joita voisi kuvailla edes osittain samoilla adjektiiveilla.  :Smile: 

Varsinaista yleissuunnitelmaa varten ei taida jäädä kovin paljon tehtävää. Pari ratalinjausta koskevaa ajatusta kuitenkin ovat mielessäni, ja toivon, että yleissuunnitelmavaiheessa niihin vielä palattaisiin:

Insinöörinkatu, tässä on nyt vähän menty siitä missä aita on matalin. Raitiotielle tulee varata oma kaista vähintään keskustan suuntaan kulkeville vaunuille, mahtuu nykyiseen katutilaan ilman kaavamuutoksia. Pohjoisosassa mahtuu omat kaistat molempiin suuntiin. Hervantakeskuksen kohdalla mahdollisesti kadun sulkeminen autoliikenteeltä läpiajon estämiseksi.

Hallila. Koukkaus väljän ja hiljaisen alueen kautta ei vaikuta minusta lainkaan perustellulta. Tässä tulisi vielä pohtia suoran linjauksen mahdollisuutta.

Sammonkatu/TAYS. Rapparista päätellen Sammonkatu on se mikä valitaan ja hyvä niin. Sammonkadun havainnekuvassa vähän pelottaa pyöräilijöiden ja ratikan sijoittaminen aivan vierekkäin, ratikka joutuu mahdollisesti hidastelemaan pyöriä varoessaan. Asia korjaantuu helposti matalahkolla aidalla tai vaikka pensasaidalla radan ja pyöräteiden väliin.

Pispalan vt. Rapparista päätellen rata halutaan Paasikiventielle. Kovin autiota siellä kuitenkin on. Jotenkin jää sellainen vaikutelma, ettei Pispalan vt:n kanssa ole viitsitty tehdä tarpeeksi töitä, on vaan pantu rata sekakaistoille, jotta voidaan sitten todeta, ettei tule hyvä. Tämä onkin rapparin ainoa "stadilaispiirre". Yleissuunnitelmavaiheessa konsultti ottaa vaan kiltisti lusikan kauniiseen käteen, pitää mielessään Pispalan asukasmäärän sekä jatkomahdollisuudet Tesomalle ja ryhtyy todellisuudessa tutkimaan, millaisen rv-radan Pispalan vt:lle saisi. Laiska ei saa olla. Autoliikenteen vasemmalle kääntymisiä voi rajoittaa, suuntaisliittymiä voi tehdä, mahdollisesti kadun voisi osin yksisuuntaistaakin autoille.

Paikanpäällä käydessä tuli selville, että Pispalan vt:lläkin on hukkatilaa paikka paikoin. Joissain risteyksissä ratikalle saa omat ryhmittymiskaistat molempiin suuntiin, suurimmalla osalla katua tilaa on kolmea kaistaa varten, jolloin rv kulkee yhteen suuntaan omalla kaistalla ja toiseen, ruuhkattomampaan sekakaistalla. Pääsääntöisesti tuo kai olisi paras toteuttaa niin, että risteystä lähestytään aina omalla kaistalla ja sieltä voidaan tilan vaatiessa poistua sekakaistalle, kun valot antavat ratikalle ajoluvan ennen autoja.

Raideleveydestäkin tehdään seuraavassa vaiheessa päätös. Mielenkiinnolla odotan, mitkä seikat painavat vaakakupissa eniten.

Valtuusto käsittelee ratikkaa jo ensi kuussa. Hyvin tehdystä selvityksestä huolimatta se tekee päätöksensä kaiketi pääasiassa tunne- ja aatepohjalta. Niinhän puolueissa on tapana tehdä, ja niin valtuustokin toimii. Nyt tehtävä päätös yleissuunnitelman käynnistämisestä on minusta sikäli merkittävä, että sen voi jo tulkita rakennuspäätökseksi. Jos seuraava askel otetaan, taitaa olla aika epätodennäköistä, että enää peräännytään. Mielenkiintoista siis nähdä, millaisin tuntein päätös syntyy. Rivivaltuutetut tuskin ymmärtävät, että ratikkaa ei oikeastaan ole varaa olla tekemättä, mutta toisaalta Rantaväylän tunneli saattaa valtuutettujen mielestä hyvinkin kilpailla ratikan kanssa. Todellisuus on tietenkin toinen, mutta kun faktat tuppaavat näissä asioissa unohtumaan tai sitten niitä ei vaan ymmärretä...

----------


## late-

> Pääsääntöisesti tuo kai olisi paras toteuttaa niin, että risteystä lähestytään aina omalla kaistalla ja sieltä voidaan tilan vaatiessa poistua sekakaistalle, kun valot antavat ratikalle ajoluvan ennen autoja.


Et kai vain ehdota raitiorataan mutkia suoralle kadulle? Siitähän joutuu heti tuomiolle  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Et kai vain ehdota raitiorataan mutkia suoralle kadulle? Siitähän joutuu heti tuomiolle


No, se Pispalan vt ei ole kovin suora, että mutkia tulee joka tapauksessa.  :Smile:  Jos mutkainen matka on nopeampi ja luotettavampi kuin "suora" sekakaistamatka, niin sitten mutkiteltakoon. Pätee Helsingissäkin vaikkapa Haartmannkadulla...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen itse myös lukenut raportin tarkkaan läpi.

Itse olen kyllä toisaalta sitä mieltä, että yleissuunnitelmaan jää vielä tehtävää. Itse asiassa olin hivenen hämmentynyt siitä, että Tampereella ei ollut päästy vielä tätä enempää Turkua edelle; Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020:ssa oli pitkälti puitu samoja asioita, joskin koko linjastosta ei oltu tehty sijoittumiskarttoja,

Poliittisessa päätöksessä pitäisi nyt pystyä vähän rajoittamaan vaihtoehtoja. Kaikille versioille ei voi tehdä asemakaavallisia varauksia, joita pitäisi nyt päästä aika pian tekemään. 

TAYS / Sammonkatu - valinnasta toteaisin, että realismia olisi nyt päättää, että ainoaa Hervanta - Keskusta - linjaa ei kannata viedä TAYS:n kautta, vaan TAYS sisältyy myöhempiin vaiheisiin. Myöhemmissä vaihessa esimerkiksi Hervannan toinen linja voi kulkea TAYS:n kautta.

Hallilan osalta muistuttaisin, että Hallilassa on kuitenkin 4000 asukasta. 

Pispalan osalta olen itse puolestani hivenen skeptinen. Pispalan valtatie on kuitenkin Pispalan pääkokoojakatu, jolle ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoista reittiä hoitamaan asuntoalueen perusliikenne. Tämä huomioon ottaen sille ei välttämättä pysty tekemään ratkaisua, joka turvaisi riittävästi raitiotien toimivuuden. Lisäksi ongelmana on, että Pispalan linja olisi kuitenkin siirtymäosuutta keskustan ja suurempien lähiöiden välillä. Toki tähän voi löytyä isoin resurssein joku ratkaisu.

Jatkosuunnittelu päästään tekemään samassa tahdissa Turun kanssa, mikä onkin erinomaista ajatellen mm. vaunujen yhteishankintaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Insinöörinkatu, tässä on nyt vähän menty siitä missä aita on matalin. Raitiotielle tulee varata oma kaista vähintään keskustan suuntaan kulkeville vaunuille, mahtuu nykyiseen katutilaan ilman kaavamuutoksia. Pohjoisosassa mahtuu omat kaistat molempiin suuntiin. Hervantakeskuksen kohdalla mahdollisesti kadun sulkeminen autoliikenteeltä läpiajon estämiseksi...
> Pispalan vt. Rapparista päätellen rata halutaan Paasikiventielle. Kovin autiota siellä kuitenkin on. Jotenkin jää sellainen vaikutelma, ettei Pispalan vt:n kanssa ole viitsitty tehdä tarpeeksi töitä, on vaan pantu rata sekakaistoille, jotta voidaan sitten todeta, ettei tule hyvä. Tämä onkin rapparin ainoa "stadilaispiirre"....


Minulla on ilo korjata tämä väärinkäsitys. Noissa kohdissa ei suinkaan olla menty siitä missä aita on matalin, vaan on valittu hyvinkin edistyksellinen ratkaisu. Suunnitelmia tarkasti katsomalla näkee, että noilla kummallakin kadulla pysäkkien kohdalla on vain yhdet kaistat suuntaansa, joten pysäkillä olevaa raitiovaunua ei pysty ohittamaan. Seurauksena on eräänlainen "mäntävaikutus": sinä aikana kun raitiovaunu seisoo pysäkillä, edellä oleva katu tyhjenee ja vaunulle on vapaa kulku. Tämä tekee myös autolla ajamisen epämiellyttävämmäksi, suunnitelman tarkoituksena on myös tällä tavalla ohjata autoliikennettä pois näiltä kaduilta ja tällä tavalla myös esimerkiksi rauhoittaa Pispalaa läpiajoliikenteeltä. Ja tämä taas edelleen parantaa raitiotieliikenteen sujuvuutta. Huomattakoon vielä, että tällainen järjestely on käytössä vain niillä kaduilla, joista liikenne helposti siirtyy viereisille autoliikenteen pääväylille, Hervannan valtaväylälle ja Paasikiventielle.

Ei sikseen, enhän minäkään tuota hoksannut noista suunnitelmasta ja mitään tällaistahan ei Suomessa ole tietenkään vielä kokeiltu. Tuon suunnitelman esittelytilaisuudessa suunnittelijat kertoivat tästäkin yksityiskohdasta. Ramboll on käyttänyt alikonsulttina sveitsiläistä nimen omaan raitiotieliikenteeseen erikoistunutta konsulttia ja ilmeisesti sieltä päin on tätäkin Keski-Euroopassa sovellettua käytäntöä ehdotettu. (eli piste Rambollille: jos ei ole know-how:ta, niin ainakin on know-who:ta)

Ja siitä Hallilan mutkasta vielä: ei ne suunnittelijatkaan olleet siihen enää tuon tilaisuuden aikaan kovin tyytyväisiä. Mutta selvä jako tuntui olevan siinä, että reitin tarkka määrittäminen ylipäätään kuuluu yleissuunnitelmaan. Se vaatii paljon työtä eikä konsultti rupea sitä ilmaiseksi tekemään. Nykymuotoisen suunnitelman pitäisi kuitenkin antaa riittävän selvän kuvan, jotta voidaan päättää halutaanko se raitiotie vai ei.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja siitä Hallilan mutkasta vielä: ei ne suunnittelijatkaan olleet siihen enää tuon tilaisuuden aikaan kovin tyytyväisiä.


Pahinta minusta siinä on psykologinen vaikutus: kun rata on ihan spagettinauhalla ja kurvailee koko ajan suuntaan ja toiseen, ratikka tuntuu paljon hitaammalta kuin vieressä kulkeva suora valtaväylä. Vaikka vaikutus aikaan olisikin jotain 15 sekuntia (heitän hatusta). Kun katselin ilmakuvia Hallilasta, siellä näyttäisi olevan paljon pusikkoa, johon voidaan piirtää suorempaakin rataa, vaikka käydäänkin vähän sivussa. Sen pusikon voisi raivata vaikka Pehkusuonkadulta pois kurvattaessa hienoksi pysäkin ja torin yhdistelmäksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pahinta minusta siinä on psykologinen vaikutus: kun rata on ihan spagettinauhalla ja kurvailee koko ajan suuntaan ja toiseen, ratikka tuntuu paljon hitaammalta kuin vieressä kulkeva suora valtaväylä. Vaikka vaikutus aikaan olisikin jotain 15 sekuntia (heitän hatusta). Kun katselin ilmakuvia Hallilasta, siellä näyttäisi olevan paljon pusikkoa, johon voidaan piirtää suorempaakin rataa, vaikka käydäänkin vähän sivussa. Sen pusikon voisi raivata vaikka Pehkusuonkadulta pois kurvattaessa hienoksi pysäkin ja torin yhdistelmäksi.


Ajatus tuosta mutkasta on kaiketi tullut siitä, että rataa pitää joka tapauksessa linjata noilla main sivuun Valtaväylän ja Kehätien liittymän takia. Sivummalla selvitään yhdellä Kehätien ylittävällä sillalla tien ollessa mukavasti notkelmassa, liitymäalueella tarvittaisiin vähintään kolme eritasoratkaisua. Melkoinen ero kustannuksissa. Ja jos joka tapauksessa pitää mennä sivuun, on aika luonnollinen ajatus hyödyntää tuo mutka myös ylinmääräisellä pysäkillä.

----------


## petteri

> Itse olen kyllä toisaalta sitä mieltä, että yleissuunnitelmaan jää vielä tehtävää. Itse asiassa olin hivenen hämmentynyt siitä, että Tampereella ei ollut päästy vielä tätä enempää Turkua edelle; Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020:ssa oli pitkälti puitu samoja asioita, joskin koko linjastosta ei oltu tehty sijoittumiskarttoja,.


Täältä päin näyttää kyllä, ettei Turussa ole raitiotiesuunnitelmilla paljonkaan poliittista kannatusta ja ratikka on lähinnä idea-asteella. Tampereella ratikka näyttää sen sijaan lähestyvän toteutuspäätöstä hyvää tahtia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ajatus tuosta mutkasta on kaiketi tullut siitä, että rataa pitää joka tapauksessa linjata noilla main sivuun Valtaväylän ja Kehätien liittymän takia.


Sen toki ymmärsin, mutta tarkoitinkin sitä, että siellä sivussa käymiseen pitää käyttää niin monta kaarretta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:46 ----------




> Täältä päin näyttää kyllä, ettei Turussa ole raitiotiesuunnitelmilla paljonkaan poliittista kannatusta ja ratikka on lähinnä idea-asteella.


Turussahan ennemminkin puuttuu äänekäs poliittinen vastustaminen. Raitiotiestähän on jo periaatepäätös olemassa. Tampereella ei ole sitäkään vielä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hallilan osalta muistuttaisin, että Hallilassa on kuitenkin 4000 asukasta.


Jotka on ammuttu haulikolla ympäri autokaupunkilähiötä, jonka yhdelle laidalle tulisi ratikkapysäkki ja jonne kuitenkin jäisi bussiliikennettä. Ei minusta ole sen arvoista, että pitäisi kierrättää herwoodilaiset sitä kautta. Kävin katsomassa Hallilaa paikanpäällä, ja minä en kyllä nähnyt siinä juuri minkäänlaista potentiaalia raideliikenteelle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:49 ----------




> Minulla on ilo korjata tämä väärinkäsitys.


Mä olen kyllä tietoinen siitä, että konsultti markkinoi tätä sveitsiläisenä ratkaisuna. Kovin nopeita eivät ole sveitsiläiset katuratikat ja kovin erilainen on liikennekuri meillä ja heillä, joten vastaan tähän: Nice try, ei mene läpi.

Tällaista "sveitsiläistä" mallia löytyy Helsingistäkin vaikka kuinka monelta kadulta. Ratikka matelee liian hitaasti, kun jatkuvilta poikkikaduilta voi tulla joku eteen. No, se on tietysti helsinkiläistä raitioliikennekulttuuria, jota ei tarvitse matkia Treelle. Mutta takana ajavissa autoissa se saa aikaan aggressioita. Niinpä pysäkillä seisova ratikka ohitetaan surutta vastaantulevien kaistaa käyttäen jos suinkin mahdollista. Fyysisiä ohitusesteitä ei ole. Ohittelijoita eivät ole vain henkilöautot vaan myös taksit ja jopa bussit.

Siis pysyn kannassani. Nopeampaa, sujuvampaa ja turvallisempaa on tehdä ratikalle omat kaistat, kun mahtuminen ei ole ongelma. Pispalassa on hankalampaa, varsinkin pysäkkien kanssa, mutta Insinöörinkadulla pulinat pois ja homma kuntoon.  :Smile:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mä olen kyllä tietoinen siitä, että konsultti markkinoi tätä sveitsiläisenä ratkaisuna. Kovin nopeita eivät ole sveitsiläiset katuratikat ja kovin erilainen on liikennekuri meillä ja heillä, joten vastaan tähän: Nice try, ei mene läpi.


No, okei. Niin tai näin, tähän(kin) kohtaan on oikeasti panostettu eikä laiskuudesta ole kyse. Insinöörinkadulla tosiaan on tilaa heittämällä ja kokonaan oma väylä käy kyllä päinsä. Mutta kyllä minua tuo malli viehättää ja Pispalan valtatielle se kyllä sopisi. Ohittelu estetään tarvittaessa vaikka keskikaitein pysäkin kohdalla. Suinkaan kaikkialle tuo idea ei sovellu. Pispalan valtaväylällä ei onneksi ole juuri lainkaan isoja risteyksiä. Sen verran voin lisäinfona kertoa, että suunnittelijoiden, siis konsultin ja kaupungin, selvä näkemys oli, että Pispalan vaihtoehdossa ratkaisuna on sekakaistat ja autoliikennettä, tavalla tai toisella, aivan yksinkertaisesti viedään tuolta pois niin paljon että raitiovaunu kulkee sujuvasti. Ja jos se ei kelpaa, niin sitten Paasikiventie.

Pispala muistuttaa kuitenkin täällä Tampereella eniten Keski-Eurooppalaista kaupunkia (talot vain on kiven sijasta puuta), joten sveitsiläiset opit soveltuvat juuri sinne oikein hyvin. Et kai sinäkin ole alkanut uskoa suomalaisiin erityisolosuhteisiin  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

> Fyysisiä ohitusesteitä ei ole.


Et laske esteeksi 30-metristä ratikkaa, joka todennäköisesti on jo lähdössä liikkeelle siinä vaiheessa kun autoilija päättää ohittaa ja pääsee puoliväliin vaunua? Lopullinen fyysinen este on vastaantulija, jota ei väistetä muualle kuin taaksepäin korkean ratikkalaiturin ja ratikan välistä.

----------


## ultrix

> Hallilan osalta muistuttaisin, että Hallilassa on kuitenkin 4000 asukasta.


Muistan, että vastaavalla aluetehokkuudella on rakennettu Lukonmäen länsiosat, joita Turtolankadun bussi ei palvele. Ratikka palvelee erinomaisesti Hallilan itäosan kerrostaloalueen juu, mutta keski- ja länsiosien valtaisan omakotimaton se jättää palvelematta. Matkat on oikeasti sietämättömät jopa ratikkapysäkille, etenkin kun kävelyreitit mutkittelevat. Sattumoisin Lukonmäen puolelta reitit tulevat varsin suoraan potentiaaliselle ratikkapysäkille.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Et laske esteeksi 30-metristä ratikkaa, joka todennäköisesti on jo lähdössä liikkeelle siinä vaiheessa kun autoilija päättää ohittaa ja pääsee puoliväliin vaunua? Lopullinen fyysinen este on vastaantulija, jota ei väistetä muualle kuin taaksepäin korkean ratikkalaiturin ja ratikan välistä.


Niin, onhan se muutaman metrin pitempi kuin stadilainen serkkunsa mutta eipä se asiaa miksikään muuta. Menepä katsomaan Snellmaninkadulle, Tehtaankadulle, Viipurinkadulle tai harvojen vastaantulijoiden Fredalle, miten homma toimii. Tai siis ei toimi. Hengenvaarallista touhua meikäläisessä liikennekulttuurissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Täältä päin näyttää kyllä, ettei Turussa ole raitiotiesuunnitelmilla paljonkaan poliittista kannatusta ja ratikka on lähinnä idea-asteella.


Kuten toisessa ketjussa todetaan, yleissuunnitelma tehdään samalla tahdilla kuin Tampereella ja periaatepäätös on jo tehty. Samassa tahdissa ollaan. Suunnitteluongelmat ovat hiukan erilaisia, mutta kaksinvedolla edetään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuten toisessa ketjussa todetaan, yleissuunnitelma tehdään samalla tahdilla kuin Tampereella ja periaatepäätös on jo tehty. Samassa tahdissa ollaan. Suunnitteluongelmat ovat hiukan erilaisia, mutta kaksinvedolla edetään.


Minulle Turun yleissuunnitelma tuli (positiivisena) yllätyksenä. Tästä tulee hyvä kilpajuoksu, jossa molemmat ovat voittajia. Yhdessä kaupungit ovat myös vahvempia valtiota vastaan, kun ryhdytään neuvottelemaan ministeriön rahoitusosuudesta. Juuri näin tämän pitääkin mennä!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vastasin asianmukaiseen ketjuun

----------


## Jykke

Tampereen ratikkaa haluttaisiin kiirehtiä kertoo Aamulehti. Hyvä näin....

Kaupunginhallitus esittänee ratikan suunnitelman jatkamista, jonka jälkeen asia etenee valtuustoon, joka käsittelee ensi kuussa aihetta. Alunperin oli tarkoitus jo tässä kuussa, mutta jostain syystä siirtyi hiukan eteenpäin.

----------


## Albert

Siis päätetään esittää suunnittelun jatkamista.
Ja varmaan, jos näin päätetään, niin aikanaan taas esitetään suunnittelun jatkamista tuosta, jota taasen seuraa esitys suunnittelun jatkaminen edellisestä...

----------


## Rester

Olen tässä kulkiessani Pispalan valtatietä kokeillut hahmotella paikkaa, johon noita raitiovaunukiskoja voitaisiin konkreettisesti mahduttaa. Tuntuu näin silmämääräisesti katsoen aika haastavalta sovittaa omaa erillistä raitiovaunukaistaansa varsinkin noille 2-kaistaisille osuuksille. Ympäröivä maastokin on niin tiiivisti rakennettua, ettei sieltäkään ole paljoakaan tilaa otettavissa ilman rakennusten purkamisia.

Eli te, jotka asiaan ovat syvemmin perehtyneet; olisiko tämä Pispalan vt:n osuus (teidän mielestänne) toteutettavissa omalla kaistallaan, vai joudutaanko tässä tyytymään ajokaistoille vedettäviin kiskoihin, joka ruuhka-aikaan häiriöherkkänä kadunpätkänä hidastaisi matkan tekoa jossain määrin.

----------


## Jykke

> Ja varmaan, jos näin päätetään, niin aikanaan taas esitetään suunnittelun jatkamista tuosta, jota taasen seuraa esitys suunnittelun jatkaminen edellisestä...


Suunnitelmia on ollut paljon munkin mielestä ja varsinkin jos mitataan vuodesta 1907 saakka, mutta nyt ollaan kuljettu hyvin jo tiedossa olevaa polkua. Alustavan yleissuunnitelman jälkeen on vuorossa lopullinen, jonka pohjalta valtuusto tekee päätöksensä, joka ajoittuu Huhtikuun ja Syyskuun väliseen maastoon vuonna 2013. Tämä luku löytyy alustavan selvityksen jatkotoimenpiteiden aikataulukaaviosta. 

Yllätyksiä voi aina toki tulla, mutta itse pysyn varsin optimistisena, koska ollaan päästy jo näin pitkälle. 




> Eli te, jotka asiaan ovat syvemmin perehtyneet; olisiko tämä Pispalan vt:n osuus (teidän mielestänne) toteutettavissa omalla kaistallaan, vai joudutaanko tässä tyytymään ajokaistoille vedettäviin kiskoihin, joka ruuhka-aikaan häiriöherkkänä kadunpätkänä hidastaisi matkan tekoa jossain määrin.


Teknisesti omat kaistat eivät ole mahdottomuus, mutta se merkitsisi autoliikenteen rajoittamista. Esim. Ranskan malliin, jossa kadulla kulkee raitiotie ja autoille vain yhteen suuntaan oleva kaista. Helpompi operaatio voisi olla rakentaa keskustaan menevälle raiteelle mahdollisimman paljon omaa kaistaa ja jättää Lentsuun menevä raide muun liikenteen sekaan. Lisäksi kadun läpiajoliikennettä voisi vähentää esim. vaikka kieltämällä Nokian moottoritieltä kääntyminen Pispalan valtaväylälle. 

Suunnittelijathan ovat esittäneet Pispalan valtaväylälle "mäntäratkaisua", josta täälläkin on keskusteltu. Ajatuksena on että pysäkille pysähtyvän raitiovaunun edessä autojono etenee koko ajan, jolloin raitiovaunulle on aina pysäkiltä lähdettäessä vapaa väylä. Takana tuleva liikenne ei saisi/pystyisi ohittamaan pysäkillä seisovaa raitikkaa. Mallia tähän on otettu Sveitsistä. Tosin itseä hiukan huolestuttaa että millainen autojono ratikan perään syntyy ja autoilijat tunnetusti voivat tilanteessa provosoitua ja lähteä uhkarohkeisiin ohituksiin ratikan ollessa pysäkillä.

Itse olen pohtinut sellaista ratkaisua että ratikalla olisi tällainen pysäkkitasku, jossa se saisi pysähtyä kaikessa rauhassa ja autot pääsisisävät samalla ohittamaan. Ratikan lähtiessä liikkeelle voitaisiin liikenne pysäyttää liikennevaloin, jotta raitiovaunu pääsisi suoraan takaisin liikenteeseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis päätetään esittää suunnittelun jatkamista.
> Ja varmaan, jos näin päätetään, niin aikanaan taas esitetään suunnittelun jatkamista tuosta, jota taasen seuraa esitys suunnittelun jatkaminen edellisestä...


Tampereella ei ole vielä riittäviä suunnitelmia rakentamisen aloittamiseen. Ainoa vaihtoehto kohti ratikan tuloa on siis jatkaa suunnittelua. Se tarkoittaa entistä yksityiskohtaisempia suunnitelmia. Nykyisten perusteella eivät rakennusliikkeet vielä voi tehdä tarjouksia.

----------


## kouvo

> Siis päätetään esittää suunnittelun jatkamista.
> Ja varmaan, jos näin päätetään, niin aikanaan taas esitetään suunnittelun jatkamista tuosta, jota taasen seuraa esitys suunnittelun jatkaminen edellisestä...


Ei kai sitä nyt suoraan voi rakentamispäätöstä tehdä. Muutenkin parempi suunnitella huolellisesti ja järkevästi, ettei tule mitään "länsimetroa"  :Wink: 




> Eli te, jotka asiaan ovat syvemmin perehtyneet; olisiko tämä Pispalan vt:n osuus (teidän mielestänne) toteutettavissa omalla kaistallaan, vai joudutaanko tässä tyytymään ajokaistoille vedettäviin kiskoihin, joka ruuhka-aikaan häiriöherkkänä kadunpätkänä hidastaisi matkan tekoa jossain määrin.


Mahtuuhan ne omat ratikkakaistat sinne jos muut ajetaan pois. Pispalan vt:llä ja Hämeenkadun länsipäällä on vähän samantyyppiset ratikkaongelmat. Toiminnallisesti kummallekin olisi löydettävissä paremmat vaihtoehdot, mutta "kaupunkikuvallisista" ym. sekundäärisistä (omasta mielestäni) syistä ratikkaa ajetaan niille kuin käärmettä piippuun.

----------


## petteri

> Ei kai sitä nyt suoraan voi rakentamispäätöstä tehdä. Muutenkin parempi suunnitella huolellisesti ja järkevästi, ettei tule mitään "länsimetroa"


Mitä sitä turhaan hötkyillä. Länsimetron suunnittelu aloitettiin joskus 60-luvulla ja se valmistuu viitisenkymmentä vuotta myöhemmin. Tampereen ratikka valmistuu sitten varmaan 40 vuoden päästä.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Mitä sitä turhaan hötkyillä. Länsimetron suunnittelu aloitettiin joskus 60-luvulla ja se valmistuu viitisenkymmentä vuotta myöhemmin. Tampereen ratikka valmistuu sitten varmaan 40 vuoden päästä.


Juuri noin, samaa itsekin ajattelen. Hiljaa hyvä tulee, tai sitten ensi vuosisadalla on vaihtoehtoina jo  aivan erilaiset vekottimet. Tsemppiä vaan Tampereelle!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä sitä turhaan hötkyillä. Länsimetron suunnittelu aloitettiin joskus 60-luvulla ja se valmistuu viitisenkymmentä vuotta myöhemmin. Tampereen ratikka valmistuu sitten varmaan 40 vuoden päästä.


Eikös tällä kriteerillä Tampereen ratikka ole jo 50 vuotta myöhässä. Onhan vuonna 1929 valmistunut Hämeensiltakin mitoitettu siten, että siinä voi olla raitiotie.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Eikös tällä kriteerillä Tampereen ratikka ole jo 50 vuotta myöhässä. Onhan vuonna 1929 valmistunut Hämeensiltakin mitoitettu siten, että siinä voi olla raitiotie.
> Antero


Ja jo vuonna 1909 katsottiin, että raitiotie voisi olla kannattava yritys; (Kansalliskirjasto) jos nyt yhtään oikeasti ymmärsin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tampereelle toki suunniteltiin 1909-1929 raitiotietä. Asian ratkaisi varsinaisesti ensimmäisen maailmansodan syttyminen;
sen jälkeen aika harvaan kaupunkiin tehtiin enää tuolloin uutta raitiotietä. Raitiotien sijaan Tampereelle tehtiin ensin polttoomoottoribussijärjestelmä ja sitten johdinautot.

Tampereen johdinautokartta

Uutta raitiotietäkin on toki suunniteltu jo pitkään. Aarno Ruusuvuoren Hervanta-suunnitelmassa vuodelta 1968 on Hervantaan jonkinlainen Stadtbahn Hervannan keskusta 1968

Nyt ollaan kuitenkin jo aika toisenlaisessa suunnitteluvaiheessa. Nyt Tampereen raitiotie on jo todellinen, valtakunnanpolitiikkaan liittyvä hanke, jonka osalta nyt setvitään, rahoittaako valtio sitä

----------


## Piirka

Piirkan arkistosta löytyy Tampesterin ratiikkasuunnitelmia:

* 1907 (jo)
ASEAn suunnittelema linjasto käsitti kaksi linjaa
1 Tammelan tori - Kortelahden satama
2 Suokkalahti - Rajaportti

* 1914
Linjojen määrä oli pudotettu yhteen, Tammelan tori - Rajaportti

* 1920
Nyt linjoja oli peräti 4
1 Hatanpää - Rajaportti
2 Tammelan tori - Työnpuisto
3 Viinikka - Suokkalahti
4 Ratina - Kortelahti

* 1923
Viimeinen yritys ennen ratikkaprojektin hautautumista mappi öö:hön. Aluksi tarkoitus oli toteuttaa ainoastaan päälinja Tammelan tori - Tipotie. Myöhemmin oltaisiin mahdollisesti rakennettu haarat mm. Amuriin ja Suokkalahteen.

Vuonna 1940 kaupungin sisäisten linjojen liikennöitsijä ehdotti linjojensa muuttamista trollikkaliikenteeksi, kartta klik. Ei sitten kuitenkaan saatu trollikoita Pyynikin, Amurin eikä Yläjärvensivun suunnille.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No kun kukaan muu ei ole uutisoinut, niin Aamulehden mukaan: valtuusto päätti eilen ensi vuoden menoarviosta ja raitiotien suunnitteluun varattu määräraha hyväksyttiin mutinoitta. Sen sijaan tunnelista ja keskusareenasta käytiin kiivasta keskustelua, mutta kumpikin sai kuitenkin suunnittelumäärärahansa.

Eiköhän tämä tarkoita sitä, että valtuusto hyväksyy kaupunginhallituksen esityksen, eli ensi vuoden alussa aloitetaan yleissuunnitelman teko ja noin reilun vuoden kuluttua päästään aloittamaan rakennustyöt. Yleissuunnitelmaa tilattaessa Ramboll on varmaan vahvoilla, koska he ovat tehneet alustavankin suunnitelman. Kyseinen alustava yleissuunnitelmahan sisältää myös suunnittelu- ja rakentamisaikataulun mikä tulee siis viralliseksi jos ja kun valtuusto suunnitelman hyväksyy.

----------


## 339-DF

Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto on äsken päättänyt jatkaa raitiotien suunnittelua: yleissuunnitelman teko aloitetaan keväällä 2012.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...+kevaalla.html

Myös HS noteeraa asian julkaisemalla STT:n uutisen (josta puuttuu AL:n värikkyys, kuten asialliseen uutisointiin kuuluukin):

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Kaupunkirat...a1305551249569

----------


## 339-DF

Aamulehti uutisoi http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...lle+asti+.html 28.3.2012, että lähijunaselvitys on valmistunut. Sen voi ladata itselleen tästä linkistä: http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/21...2012_03_28.pdf

Aamulehden mukaan Ylöjärven suuntaa selvitettäessä on käynyt ilmi, että liikenteen hoito raitiotienä lähijunan sijaan tulisi tutkia. Raitiotielaajennus Lielahdesta Ylöjärven Siltatielle maksaisi arviolta 4050 Me, ja se mahdollistaisi 1015 min vuorovälin.

Mahtaakohan käydä niin, että Tampereen raitiotien kakkoslinja on seudullinen Ylöjärven linja?

----------


## kouvo

> Mahtaakohan käydä niin, että Tampereen raitiotien kakkoslinja on seudullinen Ylöjärven linja?


Saas nähdä. Hihavakiolla vedetystä kustannusarviosta on vielä matkaa toteuttamispäätökseen, etenkin kun ensimmäinenkin linja on vielä hitusen vaiheessa. Siltatie on kaukana ratikalle, Pispalan kannaksen linjausvalinta määrittää osaltaan sitä kuinka houkutteleva/nopea ratikka Ylöjärvelle on, junat 50 pinnaa ja ratikat 30 pinnaa valtiolta, ym. Voipite olla että kakkoslinjaa kannattaisi kohdistella jonnekin muualle kuin sinne missä on jo raskasta kiskoa olemassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja ymmärrät varmaan, että fiksusti pinnalle rakennettu pikaraitiotie ei maksa pituuteensa nähden läheskään samaa kuin nyt rakennettavat, usein tunneloidut, typerät raskasraidehankkeet. Ei, vaikka kuinka lisäsisit pituutta tai varikkokuluja.


Tunneliratkaisuissa on se etu että niitä voi alkaa rakentaa heti kun päätös on tehty.  Kokonaan tunnelittomat ratkaisut kuten Tampereen raitiotiehanke odottaa pitkääään koska se vaikuttaa kaikkiin katujärjestelyihin kaupungin keskustassa ja muutosvastarinta kiihtyy ain asellaisten syiden takia. Tampereen raitiotien  suunnittelussa olisi kannattanut lähteä ajamaan keskustan tunnelissa alittavaa vaihtoehtoa ja etsiä kustannussäästöjä yhdistämällä hanke samanaikasen parkkihallihankkeiden kanssa, kuten eräs täällä foorumilla usein kirjoitellut mutta nyt kyllästynyt herra usein ehdotti.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Tunneliratkaisuissa on se etu että niitä voi alkaa rakentaa heti kun päätös on tehty.  Kokonaan tunnelittomat ratkaisut kuten Tampereen raitiotiehanke odottaa pitkääään koska se vaikuttaa kaikkiin katujärjestelyihin kaupungin keskustassa ja muutosvastarinta kiihtyy ain asellaisten syiden takia. Tampereen raitiotien  suunnittelussa olisi kannattanut lähteä ajamaan keskustan tunnelissa alittavaa vaihtoehtoa ja etsiä kustannussäästöjä yhdistämällä hanke samanaikasen parkkihallihankkeiden kanssa, kuten eräs täällä foorumilla usein kirjoitellut mutta nyt kyllästynyt herra usein ehdotti.


Tampereella on leveät kadut, joihin mahtuu rakentamaan liikennettä. Jos Helsingissä pystyy kaikkine virastonvälisine fakkiutumisineen rakentamaan uusia raitiolinjoja vanhoille kaduille muutaman vuoden aikajänteellä, miksei Tampereella?

Tunneli on kovin paljon kalliimpi kuin se, että poliitikot joutuvat hakkaamaan päätänsä seinään parin vuoden ajan.

----------


## hylje

> Pystyisiköhän 2-kerrosbusseilla ajamaan jokerin reittiä vai ottaako katto kiinni tunneleissa?


Matkustajamäärät ottavat kiinni 2-kerrosbussin portaikossa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tunneliratkaisuissa on se etu että niitä voi alkaa rakentaa heti kun päätös on tehty.  Kokonaan tunnelittomat ratkaisut kuten Tampereen raitiotiehanke odottaa pitkääään koska se vaikuttaa kaikkiin katujärjestelyihin kaupungin keskustassa ja muutosvastarinta kiihtyy ain asellaisten syiden takia. Tampereen raitiotien  suunnittelussa olisi kannattanut lähteä ajamaan keskustan tunnelissa alittavaa vaihtoehtoa ja etsiä kustannussäästöjä yhdistämällä hanke samanaikasen parkkihallihankkeiden kanssa, kuten eräs täällä foorumilla usein kirjoitellut mutta nyt kyllästynyt herra usein ehdotti.


Tampereella puuhattiin 2000-luvun alussa pikaraitiotietä, jolla olisi ollut tunneliosuus keskustassa. Se hanke kaatui vastustukseen.

Nykyinen hanke on paljon järkevämpi ja realistisempi. Se etenee taustalla koko ajan eikä varsinkaan ole vastatuulessa sen vuoksi, että keskustan katujärjestelyt aiheuttaisivat vastustusta. Itse asiassa Hämeenkadun itäpäästä puuhataan kävely-/joukkoliikennekatua riippumatta raitiotiestä.

Se on kyllä totta, että hankkeella on vastustajia. Ne vastustajat eivät kuitenkaan ole liikkeellä keskustan katuverkon puolesta vaan siksi kun näkevät omiin intresseihinsä paremmin sopiviksi sellaisia hankkeita kuin parkkihalleja, autotunneleita, jääkiekkoareenoita jne. Pirkkalan tavaraliikenneoikoratakin kummittelee vielä joidenkin puheissa, vaikka tätä olisi jo voinut otaksua kuolleeksi ja kuopatuksi järjettömyytensä vuoksi. Kansalaisista raitiotien kannalla on valtaosa, tutkitusti (viittaan Tamperelaisen Taloustutkimuksella reilu vuosi sitten keväällä teettämään kyselytutkimukseen). Päättäjien näkemykset ovat moniulotteisempia (=sekavampia), otaksuttavasti johtuen näiden taustaryhmien vahvasta lobbauksesta. Kummallista on, että rivitamperelaisella on parempi käsitys kaupungin kehittämisen oikeasta suunnasta kuin rivivaltuutetulla! Mutta ei kansan tahtoa voi ikuisesti uhmata. Tunnelipäätökset ovat aiheuttaneet paljon pahaa verta. Toisaalta kunnallisvaaleissa varmaan tulee ehdolle useita ehdokkaita, jotka nostavat raitiotien yhdeksi kärkiteemoistaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tampereella on leveät kadut, joihin mahtuu rakentamaan liikennettä. Jos Helsingissä pystyy kaikkine virastonvälisine fakkiutumisineen rakentamaan uusia raitiolinjoja vanhoille kaduille muutaman vuoden aikajänteellä, miksei Tampereella?


Mulla on sellaine käsitys että kadut ovat aika kapeat ja Tammerkosken ylittäviä vanhoja siltoja ei voi leventää museaalisista syistä. 

Pääasiassa uusiin kohteisiin kuten Jätkäsaareen ja Arabianrantaan raitioteitä on onnistuttu rakentamaan ilman ongelmia mutta  vanhoihin kohteisiin kuten Kumpulaan ja Ullanlinnaan ollaan törmätty Nimbyyn ja jouduttu luopumaan hankkeista. Kumpulan yhteys oli tosin tarkoitettu aluksi bussilinjaksi mutta asukasvastarinta on torjunut kategorisesti kaiken joukkoliikenteen joka menisi puiston läpi. Helsingissä olisi tosin puistoja riittävästi joita pitkin uusia pikaraitioteitä saisi rakennettua mutta se vastarinta, minkäs teet?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mulla on sellaine käsitys että kadut ovat aika kapeat ja Tammerkosken ylittäviä vanhoja siltoja ei voi leventää museaalisista syistä.


Aika virheellinen käsitys. Kadut ovat leveitä, eivät mitään keskiaikaisia kärrypolkuja. Ja erityisesti Hämeensilta on vieläpä leveämpi kuin Hämeenkatu sen kummallakaan puolella, joten silta varsinkaan ei aiheuta estettä raitiotien rakentamiselle. Se myös kestää ratikan, ei ole mikään kevytrakenteinen kyhäelmä, vaan alunperin ilmeisesti jopa ratikkaa varten suunniteltu. Ratikkaa, jota siinä vaiheessa jäätiin vielä odottamaan lähes 100 vuodeksi.

Alla olevasta kuvasta näkyy, että Hämeensilta on niin leveä, että Paunu voi pysäköidä siinä peräkkäin vaikka neljää bussia tuntikausia -- *sillalla*! Tämä lienee melko ainutlaatuista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aika virheellinen käsitys. Kadut ovat leveitä, eivät mitään keskiaikaisia kärrypolkuja. Ja erityisesti Hämeensilta on vieläpä leveämpi kuin Hämeenkatu sen kummallakaan puolella, joten silta varsinkaan ei aiheuta estettä raitiotien rakentamiselle. Se myös kestää ratikan, ei ole mikään kevytrakenteinen kyhäelmä, vaan alunperin ilmeisesti jopa ratikkaa varten suunniteltu. Ratikkaa, jota siinä vaiheessa jäätiin vielä odottamaan lähes 100 vuodeksi.


Hyvä että mahtuu mutta mahtuuko vielä 50 vuoden päästä? Pitää lähteä siitä että on kasvunvaraa. Tampere seutuineen voi kasvaa siinä ajassa niin isoksi että asukkaita on saman verran kuin Helsingissä naapureineen oli 1980-luvun alussa eli n 800.000. 

Täytyy muistaa että kipupiste Helsingin liikenteessä on aina ollut isot kadut ja liikenne niissä ja niiden poikki, kun sekä asukkaiden että työpaikkojen että läpiajoliikenteen tarpeet pitää tyydyttä. Heksingissä ei rakennettu metroa siksi että sen nyt olisi ollut välttämättä nopeampi kuin olemassaolevat bussilinjat vaan siksi että Helsingin keskusta alkoi täyttyä busseista ja raitiovaunuista, mikä teki liiikkumisen jopa jalan hankalaksi ja vaaralliseksi. Siihen aikaan ei tunnettu niin hyvin pikaraitiotieratkaisuja jotka olisivat kulkeneet vain ydinkeskustassa  tunneleissa ja sen ulkopuolella maan päällä, tai niihin ei uskottu. Osasyynä epäonnistuneet runkolinjakokeilut 1950-luvulla. Toisaalta Jokeri-ratkaisuhan on runkolinja sen perimmäisessä muodossa eikä mitään muuta, mutta sille sopivammassa ympäristössä.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hyvä että mahtuu mutta mahtuuko vielä 50 vuoden päästä? Pitää lähteä siitä että on kasvunvaraa. Tampere seutuineen voi kasvaa siinä ajassa niin isoksi että asukkaita on saman verran kuin Helsingissä naapureineen oli 1980-luvun alussa eli n 800.000.


Kyllä mahtuu. Miksi autojen pitäisi väkisin tunkea Hämeenkadulle sitä tukkimaan?

Rantaväylä aiotaan laittaa tunneliin, ja sitä kautta kulkee ohitusliikenne, ei Hämeenkatua pitkin. (Tosin tässä helposti unohtuu se, että eihän se tunneli kasvata tien läpäisykykyä kun siinä on sama määrä kaistoja kuin nykyään maan pinnalla. Tunneli rakennetaan siksi että saadaan rakentaa uusi kerrostaloalue tiepohjan päälle.) Sitäpaitsi Rantaväylälläkään ei ole niin hirveästi ohitusliikennettä, jonka todelliset volyymit kulkevat moottoritietä Pyhäjärven eteläpuolelta, Pirkkalasta Rajasaaren siltojen kautta Rajasalmen yli Nokialle ja edelleen Ylöjärvelle.

Toisaalta keskustan tavoitettavuutta halutaan parantaa raitiotiellä joukkoliikenteen kannalta sekä uusilla maanalaisilla pysäköintihalleilla autoliikenteen kannalta. Virallisesti puhutaan vain Hämpin parkista (jonne ajoyhteydet kulkevat muualta kuin Hämeenkadun kautta), mutta tiedossa on että keskustan alle halutaan rakentaa kokonainen verkosto samanlaisia parkkiluolia, seuraavana Kunkun parkki, Hämeenpuiston parkki, ja muistanpa kuulleeni jotain Rautatienkadun parkistakin. Suuri suunnitelma on linkittää nämä tunneleilla toisiinsa sekä Rantaväylän tunneliin niin että keskustaan ajettaisiin maanalaisen tunneliverkon kautta pysäköimään luolassa.

Suoraan sanottuna pidän tällaista luolamaniaa järjettömänä, järkyttävänä ja epätoivottavana. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisellä pitäisi leikata autoliikenteen kasvu, jotta päästään kaupunkia sitoviin ympäristötavoitteisiin. Samalla miljööstä tulisi miellyttävämpi ja joukkoliikenteestä laadukkaampi.

Mutta pointti on, että mitä tahansa tapahtuukin, kaikissa mahdollisissa skenaarioissa voitaneen olettaa, että nimenomaan Hämeenkadun henkilöautoliikenne ei kasva. Kaikesta muusta voi olla eri mielipiteitä, mutta tätä pitäisin käytännössä lähes ainoana varmana asiana.

----------


## vompatti

> Tampereen raitiotien  suunnittelussa olisi kannattanut lähteä ajamaan keskustan tunnelissa alittavaa vaihtoehtoa ja etsiä kustannussäästöjä yhdistämällä hanke samanaikasen parkkihallihankkeiden kanssa.


Kustannussäästöt ja tunneli Tammerkosken ali samassa virkkeessä!

Tampereelle mahtuu raitiotie Hämeenkadulle vaikka sadan vuoden päästä. Sillallekin saadaan tarvittaessa neljä raitiotiekaistaa. Autoliikenne voi kulkea satakunnankadun kautta tai Ratinan sillasta. Käsittääkseni selvää on, että jos Tampereen asukasluku räjähdysmäisesti kasvaisi (kuten Rainer ajatteli), eivät yksityisautot mahtuisi Hämeenkadulle. Kaikki muuhan siihen kyllä mahtuu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Käsittääkseni selvää on, että jos Tampereen asukasluku räjähdysmäisesti kasvaisi (kuten Rainer ajatteli), eivät yksityisautot mahtuisi Hämeenkadulle. Kaikki muuhan siihen kyllä mahtuu.


Juuri näin. Hämeenkatu on nykyiselläänkin ensisijaisesti joukkoliikennekatu, jonka kautta harva henkilöautoilija ajaa. Bussit kyllä toisinaan melkein tukkivat sen, mutta raitiotie auttaa asiaa kun samalla poistuu valtava määrä busseja. Prioriteetin tulee olla korkeakapasiteettisimmalla välineellä, ei matalakapasiteettisimmalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käsittääkseni selvää on, että jos Tampereen asukasluku räjähdysmäisesti kasvaisi (kuten Rainer ajatteli), eivät yksityisautot mahtuisi Hämeenkadulle. Kaikki muuhan siihen kyllä mahtuu.


Helsingin seudun asukasluku kasvoi 50 vuodessa eli 30-80-luvulle n 300:sta 800:aan tuhanteen. 

Todellinen kysymysmerkki Tampereen kohdalla ei ole kasvaako Tampere vai ei , koska se kasvaa, vaan kasvaako autoilu ja miksi? Autoilu ei näköjän kuole pois vaikka öljy kallistuisi koska sähkö- ym autot näyttävät tulevan. Jos Tampere kasvaa sellaisessa vaiheessa että joukkoliikenne paranee vain näennäisesti, kuten Helsingissäkin tapahtui 1930-80 lukujen välisenä aikana, niin autoilun kasvua ei voida pysäyttää. 

On totta että nykyiset metrokriitikot perustelevat kantansa sillä että maanalaiset ratkaisut lisäävät autoilua, ja yhdyn siihen että ne ainakin pitävät yllä sitä koska autoilta ei oteta mitään pois silloin (ellei oteta käyttöön myös tietulleja tms). Mutta unohdetaan se että maanalaisissa ratkaisuissa keskusta-oloissa joukkoliikenne etenee esteettömämmin kuin maanpäällisissä. Se mahdollistaa aina vaihtoehdon autoilulle nopeutensa ansiosta. Busseihin verrattuna Helsingin parjattu metro (kun jatko länteen on valmis) esim tarjoa mahdollisuuden matkustaa nopeasti muualle lännestä tultaessa kuin vain Ruoholahteen ja Kamppiin ja idästä tultaessa muualle kuin vain Sörnäisiin, Hakaniemeen ja Rautatientorille. Ja kun Pisara on valmis se tarjoaa mahdollisuuden matkustaa junalla koillisesta, pohjoisesta ja luoteesta tultaessa muualle kuin vain päärautatieasemalle. 

Tamperen kohdalla lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämine tai pikaraitiotien rakentaminen rautatien käytävään keskustan läpi on kanssa tutkimatta. Ratkaisuna se vaikuttaisi monen mielestä keinotekoiselta mutta se voisi olla rinakkainen reitti raitovaunuille Hämeenkadulle, niille jotka haluavat nopeaa reittiä kaupungin läpi. Muilla keinoilla kuin autoilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tamperen kohdalla lähijunaliikenteen käynnistämine tai pikaraitiotien rakentaminen rautatien käytävään keskustan läpi on kanssa tutkimatta. Ratkaisuna se vaikuttaisi monen mielestä keinotekoiselta mutta se voisi olla rinakkainen reitti raitovaunuille Hämeenkadulle, niille jotka haluavat nopeaa reittiä kaupungin läpi. Muilla keinoilla kuin autoilla.


Raitiotie tunnelissa keskustan läpi tutkittiin jo 2000-luvun alussa, mutta ei kelvannut.

Lähijunaselvityskin on vastikään valmistunut. Toisin kuin aiemmissa selvityksissä, tässä on otettu inkrementaalinen, realistinen lähestymistapa. Siksi se saattaa pikavilkaisulla vaikuttaa kunnianhimottomalta kun vertaa helsinkiläisiin maailmaasyleileviin (=kalliisiin) visiopapereihin. Tämä on kuitenkin ainoa järkevä ja toteuttamiskelpoinen tapa, ja kun tässä selvityksessä linjattuja steppejä seurataan, saadaan lähijunaliikennettä jota kysynnän kasvaessa voidaan skaalata ylöspäin. Ei siis lähdetä heti tavoitetilanteesta purkamaan taaksepäin, ja todeta että liian kalliiksi tulisi, vaan nykytilanteesta eteenpäin, pienin toteuttamiskelpoisin askelin.

----------


## Albert

> inkrementaalinen


Netin sivistyssanakirjan mukaan *vähittäin kasvava*.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Todellinen kysymysmerkki Tampereen kohdalla ei ole kasvaako Tampere vai ei , koska se kasvaa, vaan kasvaako autoilu ja miksi? Autoilu ei näköjän kuole pois vaikka öljy kallistuisi koska sähkö- ym autot näyttävät tulevan. Jos Tampere kasvaa sellaisessa vaiheessa että joukkoliikenne paranee vain näennäisesti, kuten Helsingissäkin tapahtui 1930-80 lukujen välisenä aikana, niin autoilun kasvua ei voida pysäyttää.


Mutta pitää ymmärtää, että kaupungin kasvu ei tarkoita keskustan kasvua. Jos keskusta ei kasva, ei liikenne keskussa ja keskustaan myöskään kasva. Periaatteessa keskustasta voisi kehittyä jenkkityylinen downtown pilvenpiirtäjineen tai aasialaistyylinen muurahaispesä, jolloin tarvittaisiiin järeämpää joukkoliikennettäkin. Mutta mitä todennäköisimmin vanha kaupunki säästetään sellaisena kuin se on ja kasvu on hyvin maltillista. Avainkysymyksenä on silloin uuden keskustatoiminnan sijoittaminen fiksusti, Tampereen kohdalla kyse olisi keskustan hallitusta kasvattamisesta Tammelan, Viinikan ja Hatanpään suuntaan sekä uusien keskusta-aihioiden luomisesta esimerkiksi Kalevan Prisma-keskuksen tapaisiin paikkoihin. Silloin joukkoliikenteen laajenemisessa kyse ei olisi raitiotien muuttamisesta metroksi, vaan raitiotieverkon laajentamisesta yksinapaisesta verkosta monikeskuksiseksi.

Kyllä näissä asioissa kannattaa avata oikeasti silmät: eurooppalaisessa kontekstissa moderni stadtbahn-tyyppinen raitiotie on perusratkaisu ja tunneliosuuksia tarvitaan kohtalaisen harvoin. Normiratkaisuna on keskustatunnelien sijaan autoilulta rauhoitetut kävelykeskustat. 

Väestöstä vielä sen verran, että Suomessa väestö ei enää kasva ja suurten kaupunkien kasvu perustuu vain väestön keskittymiseen. Tällä kehityksellä on väistämättä jokin raja. Äärimmillään voidaan ajatella, että Helsingin seudulla asuu kaksi miljoonaa, Turussa, Tampereella ja Oulussa kussakin miljoona. Eikä muualla ketään, koska koko väestö on tällöin käytetty. Tampereen kohdalla itse oletan, että väestömaksimi saavutetaan jossain 300 000 - 500 000 asukkaan välillä. Helsingin kohdalla ennakoin koko seutu mukaanlaskien 1,5 miljoonaa asukasta. Mahdollista on, että Helsinkiin muuttaisi paljon ulkomaalaisia, jolloin kokonaisväestö voisi olla ehkä kaksi miljoonaa, joista vain reilu miljoona olisi syntyperäisiä suomalaisia.

----------


## teme

> Mutta pitää ymmärtää, että kaupungin kasvu ei tarkoita keskustan kasvua. Jos keskusta ei kasva, ei liikenne keskussa ja keskustaan myöskään kasva. Periaatteessa keskustasta voisi kehittyä jenkkityylinen downtown pilvenpiirtäjineen tai aasialaistyylinen muurahaispesä, jolloin tarvittaisiiin järeämpää joukkoliikennettäkin. Mutta mitä todennäköisimmin vanha kaupunki säästetään sellaisena kuin se on ja kasvu on hyvin maltillista.


Toki näin, mutta kannattaa muistaa myös se että toimistotyöpaikat vievät hyvin vähän tilaa, varsinkin jos se tila on hyvällä paikalla niin sitä käytetään tehokkaasti koska se maksaa. Esimerkiksi, oletetaan että keskikaupungilla on hehtaari vapaata rakennusmaata. Tonttiteholla 3,0, toi on 30 000 kerrosneliötä, eli helposti 3 000 työpaikkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Todellinen kysymysmerkki Tampereen kohdalla ei ole kasvaako Tampere vai ei , koska se kasvaa, vaan kasvaako autoilu ja miksi? Autoilu ei näköjän kuole pois vaikka öljy kallistuisi koska sähkö- ym autot näyttävät tulevan.


Teknologia ei ole ollut este sähköautoilulle enää vuosikausiin. Tai oikeammin, ei koskaan, koska ensin olivat sähköautot ja sitten tuli öljykäyttöinen auto. Ja edelleen, eli juuri nyt, sähkökäyttöisen autoilun este on autoteollisuus itse. Sen liiketoimintaintressi ei ole siirtyä polttomoottoritekniikasta sähkötekniikkaan. Autoteollisuus on myös niin keskittynyttä, että siellä ei synny todellista kilpailua, jossa olisi kooltaan merkittävä toimija, joka pakottaisi kilpailemalla koko alalle teknologiamurroksen, koska murros on asiakkaan eikä myyjän etu.

Lisäksi muutosta hidastaa se, että sähköisen liikenteen koko liiketoimintamalli on aivan erilainen kuin öljyautoilussa. Öljyala menettää koko markkinansa sähköenergia-alalle. Korjaamo- ja varaosaliiketoiminta sekä huoltoasematoiminta tyrehtyvät. Korjaamista ja huoltamista ei tarvita ja energian jakeluun tulevat toimijoiksi tietoliikenne- ja sähöverkkotoimijat. Tällaiset muutokset eivät tapahdu nopeasti edes silloin, kun taantuvan liiketoiminnan toimijat eivät tee kaikkeaan estääkseen tai edes hidastaakseen kehitystä.

Jos vielä ajatellaan, että Suomessa siirryttäisiin maksimaalisella nopeudella sähköautoihin normaalin autokannan uusimisen kautta, prosessiin menee vuosikymmeniä.

Näistä syistä en näe sähköautoilla tai muilla teknologiamuutoksilla mitään roolia yhdyskuntarakenteen ja liikennejärjestelmän tulevaisuudelle. Uusiutuva energia on hyvä asia, mutta autoriippuva kaupunkirakenne pitää ihmiset autoriippuvina, oli autojen teknologia mikä hyvänsä. Autoilun hinta voi kallistua vaikka kuinka paljon, mutta se ei tuo joukkoliikennettä maaseutumaiseen haja-asutukseen, koska joukkoliikenne on vielä kalliimpaa. Jos kuluttajan kukkaro ei liikenteen kustannuksia kestä, kaupunkeja ympäröivä haja-asutus tyhjenee kuten nykyinen todellinen maaseutu.




> On totta että nykyiset metrokriitikot perustelevat kantansa sillä että maanalaiset ratkaisut lisäävät autoilua, ja yhdyn siihen että ne ainakin pitävät yllä sitä koska autoilta ei oteta mitään pois silloin (ellei oteta käyttöön myös tietulleja tms). Mutta unohdetaan se että maanalaisissa ratkaisuissa keskusta-oloissa joukkoliikenne etenee esteettömämmin kuin maanpäällisissä.


Maanalaisessa joukkoliikenteessä on tosiasiassa suurempi estevaikutus kuin maanpäällisessä. Estevaikutuksen matkustajalle muodostavat tasonvaihdot ja harva asemaverkko. Ei pidä rajoittua pohtimaan sitä, miten nopeasti juna kulkee tunnelissa, vaan on pohdittava sitä, miten helposti ihminen pääsee liikkumaan matkansa alusta loppuun.

Tunneliliikenne on kyllä vaihtoehto keskustaan suuntautuvalle autoilulle tai suurkauppakeskusten autoasioinnille, koska pysäköintiluolat ja -laitokset tarjoavat autoilijalle saman estevaikutuksen kuin matka tunneliasemalta asiointikohteeseen. Ja juuri sen vuoksi eurooppalainen valtavira onkin kävelykeskusta ja pintaratikka, kuten Ville O. Turunen kirjoitti. Se on ratkaisu, joka tarjoaa parempaa kuin metro tai autoilu.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Teknologia ei ole ollut este sähköautoilulle enää vuosikausiin. Tai oikeammin, ei koskaan, koska ensin olivat sähköautot ja sitten tuli öljykäyttöinen auto.


No, toisaalta öljykäyttöisen auton ei koskaan tarvinnut lähteä ratkaisemaan öljyn energiatiheyden ongelmaa. Sähköakkuja on tarvittu niin moneen muuhunkin paikkaan, että ei niiden kehitys sähköautoteollisuudesta ole riippunut. Vaikea siis uskoa, että 1900-luvulla oltaisiin pystytty rakentamaan kalliita akkuja ja lataamaan autot yhtään niin isolla energiamäärällä kuin öljyllä pystyttiin heti alusta alkaen.

----------


## 339-DF

Minulle tulee nyt vähän sellainen tunne, että Rainer on imenyt vaikutteensa 1960-luvun kaupunki- ja liikennesuunnittelun ihanteista. On tunnelia ja rajatonta kasuva. Maailma on kuitenkin 50 vuodessa muuttunut aika lailla, ja tämän päivän ihanteet ovat  ainakin Euroopassa  aika lailla toisenlaiset kuin se, mitä 60-luvulla visioitiin.

Tampereella on toki se erityispiirre, että keskusta on kapealla kannaksella. Jos sinne pyrkivät kaikki, niin tulee ruuhkia, vaikka "kaikki" ei olisikaan miljoona. Kuitenkaan en näe, että tila loppuisi sillä tavoin kesken, että Tampereen kokoluokan kaupungissa olisi koskaan tarvetta rakentaa maanalaista rautatietä. Ei edes, vaikka asukasluku kaksinkertaistuisi nykyisestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Väestöstä vielä sen verran, että Suomessa väestö ei enää kasva ja suurten kaupunkien kasvu perustuu vain väestön keskittymiseen. Tällä kehityksellä on väistämättä jokin raja. Äärimmillään voidaan ajatella, että Helsingin seudulla asuu kaksi miljoonaa, Turussa, Tampereella ja Oulussa kussakin miljoona. Eikä muualla ketään, koska koko väestö on tällöin käytetty. Tampereen kohdalla itse oletan, että väestömaksimi saavutetaan jossain 300 000 - 500 000 asukkaan välillä. Helsingin kohdalla ennakoin koko seutu mukaanlaskien 1,5 miljoonaa asukasta. Mahdollista on, että Helsinkiin muuttaisi paljon ulkomaalaisia, jolloin kokonaisväestö voisi olla ehkä kaksi miljoonaa, joista vain reilu miljoona olisi syntyperäisiä suomalaisia.


Suomen väkimäärä kasvaa osittain syntyvyyden, osittain maahanmuuton vuoksi, ja maahanmuutto kohdistuu suurimpiin kaupunkeihimme. 
Itse Helsingin kasvu tällä hetkellä on pääsoin maahanmuutosta johtuvaa. Helsinkiin muuttaa paljon nuoria ulkomaalaisia koska seudun keskuskaupungissa on helpointa ummikon pärjätä. Syntyperäisten suomalaisten muuttoliike kohdistuu enemmmän Espoon ja Vantaan typpisiin esikaupunkeihin ja kehyskuntiin päin. Suomen muihin suuriin liopistokaupunkeihin eli Tampereelle, Turkuun ja Ouluun tulee melko suurella varmuudella muuttamaan kanssa ulkomaalaisia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:24 ----------




> Lisäksi muutosta hidastaa se, että sähköisen liikenteen koko liiketoimintamalli on aivan erilainen kuin öljyautoilussa. Öljyala menettää koko markkinansa sähköenergia-alalle. Korjaamo- ja varaosaliiketoiminta sekä huoltoasematoiminta tyrehtyvät. Korjaamista ja huoltamista ei tarvita ja energian jakeluun tulevat toimijoiksi tietoliikenne- ja sähöverkkotoimijat. Tällaiset muutokset eivät tapahdu nopeasti edes silloin, kun taantuvan liiketoiminnan toimijat eivät tee kaikkeaan estääkseen tai edes hidastaakseen kehitystä.


Ladattavat hybridiautot eli sellaiset jotka kulkevat lyhyemmät matkat vain sähköllä ja pidemmät sekä sähköllä että bensalla tai dieselillä tai kaasulla tulevat yleistymään. Toki se vaatisi verohelpotuksia koska  ne ovat kalliita, mutta ammattimaisessa liikenteessä ja työsuhdeautoina ne tulevat n 10 vuoden kuluessa yleistymään. Se tulee valitettavati johtamaan siihen että autottomuus ei tule olemaan Suomessa eikä muissakaan teollisuusmaissa mikään kasvava ilmiö. 




> Maanalaisessa joukkoliikenteessä on tosiasiassa suurempi estevaikutus kuin maanpäällisessä. Estevaikutuksen matkustajalle muodostavat tasonvaihdot ja harva asemaverkko. Ei pidä rajoittua pohtimaan sitä, miten nopeasti juna kulkee tunnelissa, vaan on pohdittava sitä, miten helposti ihminen pääsee liikkumaan matkansa alusta loppuun.


Vanhoissa suurkaupngeissa joissa pääkatuverkko on autoja varten tehty ovat erilaiset maanalaisetr joukkoliikenneratkaisut tai vaihtoehtoisetsti maanalaiset autotunnelit ainoa keinoi välttää infarktit liikenneverkossa. Tasonvaihto ei ole ongelma jos asemat ovat kunnolla suunniteltu ja ulos pääsee monia reittejä pitkin tai jos ne samalla ne muodostavat maanalaisia ostoskeskuksia/ovat yhteydessä tavaratalojen tms maanalaisiin kerroksiin. 




> Tunneliliikenne on kyllä vaihtoehto keskustaan suuntautuvalle autoilulle tai suurkauppakeskusten autoasioinnille, koska pysäköintiluolat ja -laitokset tarjoavat autoilijalle saman estevaikutuksen kuin matka tunneliasemalta asiointikohteeseen. Ja juuri sen vuoksi eurooppalainen valtavira onkin kävelykeskusta ja pintaratikka, kuten Ville O. Turunen kirjoitti. Se on ratkaisu, joka tarjoaa parempaa kuin metro tai autoilu.


Nopeat, metromaiset muusta liikenteestä eristetyt joukkoliikenneratkaisut auttaavat nimenomaan kauempaa kuin vain n 5 km päästä tulevia ihmisiä saapumaan ja asioimaan kaupunkien keskustoissa. Niin kävelylkatuvyöhykkeillä kuin leveillä bulevardeilla oleviin kohteisiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:37 ----------




> Minulle tulee nyt vähän sellainen tunne, että Rainer on imenyt vaikutteensa 1960-luvun kaupunki- ja liikennesuunnittelun ihanteista. On tunnelia ja rajatonta kasuva. Maailma on kuitenkin 50 vuodessa muuttunut aika lailla, ja tämän päivän ihanteet ovat  ainakin Euroopassa  aika lailla toisenlaiset kuin se, mitä 60-luvulla visioitiin.


Suomen ja keski-Euroopan suurimamt erot ovat siinä että keski-Euroopan 
kaupungit olivat valmiiksi rakennettuja jo 1930-60 luvulla. Suomen kaupungit eivät vieläkään.




> Tampereella on toki se erityispiirre, että keskusta on kapealla kannaksella. Jos sinne pyrkivät kaikki, niin tulee ruuhkia, vaikka "kaikki" ei olisikaan miljoona. Kuitenkaan en näe, että tila loppuisi sillä tavoin kesken, että Tampereen kokoluokan kaupungissa olisi koskaan tarvetta rakentaa maanalaista rautatietä. Ei edes, vaikka asukasluku kaksinkertaistuisi nykyisestä.


Tämä on juuri se pointti jota ajan takaa, se kannaksen kapeus joka johtaa samanlaisiin ilmiöihin kuin Helsingissä. Turkuun taas ei maanalaista kannata rakentaa koska keskustalla ei ole niin selkeitä maantieteellisiä rajoja, ja toisaalta maaperä on liian savista jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kalle.

Tässäpä vaihtoehto, joka tulisi ilmanmuuta selvittää:
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/autot/...ksassa/a830767
tai 26 metrinen versio tästä: http://www.apts-phileas.com/
Hurjia kustannussäästöjä voisi olla saavutettavissa.
Näitähän voisi sitten ajella vaikka ilman linjanumeroita...

Ja toisaalla kirjoitetun perusteella lienee syytä vielä mainita, että ylläoleva on täysin henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni, eikä edusta minkään muun tahon virallista kantaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Tässäpä vaihtoehto, joka tulisi ilmanmuuta selvittää:


Helsingin Jokerilla on näitä kokeiltu, siis ei tietääkseni maailman suurimpia, mutta ainakin yhtä kaksinivelistä nyt kumminkin. Helsinki ei saanut tyydyttävää sopimusta niiden käyttämisestä aikaiseksi. Hurjat säästöt eivät käytännössä ole ihan sitä mitä ajoneuvon pituudesta voisi päätellä. Aiheesta on pitkät keskustelut jossain foorumilla.

----------


## kalle.

> Helsingin Jokerilla on näitä kokeiltu, siis ei tietääkseni maailman suurimpia, mutta ainakin yhtä kaksinivelistä nyt kumminkin. Helsinki ei saanut tyydyttävää sopimusta niiden käyttämisestä aikaiseksi. Hurjat säästöt eivät käytännössä ole ihan sitä mitä ajoneuvon pituudesta voisi päätellä. Aiheesta on pitkät keskustelut jossain foorumilla.


Ehkä kirjoitin vähän epäselvästi. Hurjat säästöt siis investointikuluissa jos tällä ratkaisulla korvataan raitiolinja. Sen takia siis tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hurjat säästöt siis investointikuluissa jos tällä ratkaisulla korvataan raitiolinja.


Halvallahan aina toki saa huonoa, jos halutaan. Raitiotiessä kapasiteetti on yksi osa, toinen osa laadukas väylä, jolla voi ajaa ruuhkista riippumatta. Sellainen ei bussille tehtynä ole halvempi, vaikka tuolla voitaisiinkin väitetyn mukaisesti ajaa yhtä helposti kuin 12-metrisellä bussilla.

Ja jotta oikeaa kokonaistaloudellisuutta pitäisi arvioida, pitäisi tietää kuinka paljon kalliimpi tuollainen on liikennöidä. Investointisäästöllä ei ole mitään merkitystä, jollei tutkita kokonaistaloudellisuutta. Kaksinivelbussi taisi olla telibussia neljä kertaa kalliimpi, vaikka kapasiteetti oli vain kaksinkertainen (oliko sitäkään?). Tuo uusi bussi tuskin suhteessa on edullisempi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ehkä kirjoitin vähän epäselvästi. Hurjat säästöt siis investointikuluissa jos tällä ratkaisulla korvataan raitiolinja. Sen takia siis tässä ketjussa.


Juuri tämä on se kohta, mihin homma kaatuu. Tuollainen laitos ei voi oikein käyttää tavallisia katuja. Niiden mitoitusmaksimiin menee tavallinen nivelbussi. Eli oma reitti pitäisi rakentaa, vaikka paikoitellen olemassa olevaakin katua voitaneen käyttää. Sinne se säästö sitten katoaa ja tilanne kääntyy tosiasiassa ympäri, sillä kun tehdään oma "rata", niin teräspyörä&kisko on paljon kumipyörää taloudellisimpi ratkaisu. Ei se ole sattuma, että suuren kapasiteetin ajoneuvoissa kiskoajoneuvot hallitsevat ja kumipyöräiset ovat poikkeuksia. (Joita niitäkin toki on, niin kuin suunnittelussa aina, absoluuttisessa mielessä oikeita ratkaisuja ei ole. Jotkut ratkaisut vain soveltuvat parhaiten useammin kuin toiset.)

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehkä kirjoitin vähän epäselvästi. Hurjat säästöt siis investointikuluissa jos tällä ratkaisulla korvataan raitiolinja. Sen takia siis tässä ketjussa.


Investointikuluissa kyllä säästetään, jos bussi voi käyttää olemassaolevaa katua. Jos sille pitää tehdä uusi väylä, niin sitten ei säästetä.

Sen sijaan liikennöintikuluissa tuhlataan. Raitiovaunu on yleistynyt viimeisen parinkymmenen vuoden aikana pääasiassa siksi, että sillä pystytään kuljettamaan keskisuuria, suurehkojakin massoja, edullisimmin. Kaupanpäälisinä tulevat sitten vielä mukavuus ym.

Kun bussi on 30 metriä pitkä, se on edelleenkin vain tavallisen ratikan pituinen. Kun kysyntä sitä edellyttää, voi raitiovaunu, tai vaunuista koostuva juna, olla jopa 75-metrinen. Tampereella varaudutaan muistaakseni 60 metriin. Tämä megapitkä bussi tuplaa henkilöstökulut verrattuna 60-metriseen ratikkaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vanhoissa suurkaupngeissa joissa pääkatuverkko on autoja varten tehty ovat erilaiset maanalaisetr joukkoliikenneratkaisut tai vaihtoehtoisetsti maanalaiset autotunnelit ainoa keinoi välttää infarktit liikenneverkossa.


Vähän outoa puhua vanhasta suurkaupungista, jonka pääkatuverkko olisi autoja varten tehty. Ehkä myöhemmin mukautettu kasvavaan autoliikenteeseen, mutta ei suinkaan alun perin tehty. Joka tapauksessa, en näe teknisesti siinä mitään eroa, onko tunnelissa autoliikenne vai joukkoliikenne. Mutta leveät bulevardit sopivat mielestäni paljon paremmin joukkoliikennekaduiksi kuin autoteiksi. Tarpeeksi leveinä niillä voidaan myös eristää nopeata liikennettä kevyestä liikenteestä sekä alittaa ja ylittää risteyksiä tasoissa. Kyllä ratikat ja junat enemmän kaupunkiin kuuluu kuin autot.

----------


## kouvo

> Hurjat säästöt siis investointikuluissa jos tällä ratkaisulla korvataan raitiolinja. Sen takia siis tässä ketjussa.


Tampereella heitettiin yksöisniveletkin roskiin täysin höpöhöpö-perusteluin, joten tuskin on moniniveliäkään tulossa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hurjat säästöt siis investointikuluissa jos tällä ratkaisulla korvataan raitiolinja. Sen takia siis tässä ketjussa.


Katselin muuten tuossa muutaman päivä sitten ohikulkumatkalla Hampurissa tuplanivelbusseja ja oli pakko todeta, että vaikka joukkoliikennekadut ja -etuudet oli saksalaisella järjenkäytöllä toteutettu, sekä hampurilaisia, että kaupungin päättäjiä varmasti harmittaa vain 34:n vuoden takainen raitioteiden lakkautus. Niveliä myöten täydet bussit, joita ei voi suhauttaa kapeammalle kadulle tuosta noin vain, ja lisäksi niitä oli pakko ajaa välillä autojen sekaan, koska selvästikään niitä ei siellä tukkoisissa risteyksissä huomioida tai huomata.

Vaikka tässä hiljattain on tullut autoiltua myös esimerkiksi Italiassa, muun muassa Milanossa, täytyy sanoa, että autolla ajaminen Hampurissa on ahterista verrattuna mihin tahansa Euroopan kaupunkiin, joissa olen autolla ajanut. Ja pakko mainostaa, että niitä kaupunkeja on monta, jokaisessa ilmansuunnassa. Milano on toki asukasluvultaan hitusen Hampuria pienempi ja siellä on tietullit (kaukana keskustasta), mutta sikäli kun näiden kaupunkien metroverkostotkin ovat melko samankaltaiset ja -kokoiset, väittäisin, että ratikalla on hurja vaikutus tässä autoruuhka-asiassa. Hampurissahan oli käynnissä jonkin aikaa Stadtbahn-projekti, jonka tarkoituksena oli täydentää S- ja U-junaverkostoja katukiskoliikenteellä. Projekti ei kai saanut oikein tuulta purjeisiin ja se lakkautettiin viime vuonna. Harmi!

----------


## SlaverioT

> Tässäpä vaihtoehto, joka tulisi ilmanmuuta selvittää:
> http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/autot/...ksassa/a830767
> tai 26 metrinen versio tästä: http://www.apts-phileas.com/
> Hurjia kustannussäästöjä voisi olla saavutettavissa.
> Näitähän voisi sitten ajella vaikka ilman linjanumeroita...


Ikävää ettei silloin kun Volvo ja Hess olivat Pääkaupunkiseudulla huomattu hankkia myös Tampereelle käymään. Silloin olisi saatu liikenneverkkoon sopimisesta käytännön kokemusta ja kaupunkilaisilta palautetta. Kaipa tuo sieltä menee ainakin mistä täysperävaunuyhdistelmä?  Kokemukset Jokerilta ilmeisesti olivat matkustajien ja kuljettajien kannalta neutraaleja eli ei suurempi ongelmia. Kustannukset eivät sitten olletkaan niin paljon tilaajapuolen mieleen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ikävää ettei silloin kun Volvo ja Hess olivat Pääkaupunkiseudulla huomattu hankkia myös Tampereelle käymään. Silloin olisi saatu liikenneverkkoon sopimisesta käytännön kokemusta ja kaupunkilaisilta palautetta. Kaipa tuo sieltä menee ainakin mistä täysperävaunuyhdistelmä?  Kokemukset Jokerilta ilmeisesti olivat matkustajien ja kuljettajien kannalta neutraaleja eli ei suurempi ongelmia. Kustannukset eivät sitten olletkaan niin paljon tilaajapuolen mieleen.


Kokemus Hämeenkadulta voisi olla "mielenkiintoinen"...  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Juuri tämä on se kohta, mihin homma kaatuu. Tuollainen laitos ei voi oikein käyttää tavallisia katuja.


Oliko tuo joku vitsi vai puhdas erehdys? Sveitsissä 25-metrisiä (tupla)niveltrollikoita menee sujuvasti keskiaikaisilla kujilla sen kummemmitta ongelmitta. Kokonaistaloudellisuus noiden kohdalla on se, josta varmasti on aihetta käydä keskusteluja.

 Lisätään: Täällä käynyt "neljän telidieselbussin hintainen" Hess-tuplanivel oli sarjahybridi, toisin sanoen siinä oli yhdistettynä trollikan ja dieselbussin tekniikka ilman virroittimia, mutta toisaalta lisättynä hybridiauton energiavarastotekniikalla. Kaikki tuplanivelet eivät sentään maksa ihan sellaisen hintaa. Joka tapauksessa tuplanivel on yksinivelistä kalliimpi ja teliautoa paljon kalliimpi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja jotta oikeaa kokonaistaloudellisuutta pitäisi arvioida, pitäisi tietää kuinka paljon kalliimpi tuollainen on liikennöidä.


Olen juuri tutustumassa Göteborgin liikenteeseen, missä on liikenteessä 24-metrisiä tuplaniveliä. Keskustelin paikallisten kanssa kokemuksista tuplanivelistä. Heidän mukaansa niiden liikennöintikustannukset ovat erittäin  korkeat, eikä Göteborginkaan siksi enää hankita lisää tuplaniveliä.

----------


## kalle.

Kannattaisi ehkä kuitenkin tutustua hieman linkkien autoihin tarkemmin.
Ne ovat kuitenkin ihan erillaisia - etenkin voimansiirtonsa osalta, kun tampreen yksi- tai göteborgin kaksinivelbussit. Eli vertailu näihin ei ole millään tavalla mielekästä.

Mitä tuohon infraan tulee, niin tuskinpa raiteiden ja ajolankojen ym. rakentaminenkaan ihan halpaa touhua on, jos ei omien bussiväylienkään rakentaminen.

En oikein ymmärrä mihin tampereella tarvittaisiin 60-metristä junaa, johon mahtunee varmaan 500 ihmistä (jos jättibussiin menee 256) jos ajetaan nykyisellä vuorovälillä. Vuoroväliä harventamalla taas palvelu heikkenee eikä sekään ole oikein suotavaa.

Joka tapauksessa olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että nämäkin vaihtoehdot tulee selvittää samassa yhteydessä kun raideliikennettäkin selvitetään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen juuri tutustumassa Göteborgin liikenteeseen, missä on liikenteessä 24-metrisiä tuplaniveliä. Keskustelin paikallisten kanssa kokemuksista tuplanivelistä. Heidän mukaansa niiden liikennöintikustannukset ovat erittäin  korkeat, eikä Göteborginkaan siksi enää hankita lisää tuplaniveliä.


Erittäin mielenkiintoista tietoa. Olisivatkohan valmiita antamaan tarkkoja lukuja? Mieluusti niin, että samalla saisi vertailuluvut vaikka telibusseihin, jotta saadaan minimoitua mahdolliset kiinteiden kulujen, palkkakulujen ym erotukset Suomi/Ruotsi. Nuo kaksinivelbussit kuitenkin nousevat silloin tällöin keskusteluun ja olisi hyvä, että pystyisi lukujen avulla perustelemaan.

---------- Post Merged at 10:21 ----------




> Mitä tuohon infraan tulee, niin tuskinpa raiteiden ja ajolankojen ym. rakentaminenkaan ihan halpaa touhua on, jos ei omien bussiväylienkään rakentaminen.


Suunnilleen samanhintaista. Siis ratikan väylän taikka ihan uuden bussiväylän rakentaminen.




> En oikein ymmärrä mihin tampereella tarvittaisiin 60-metristä junaa, johon mahtunee varmaan 500 ihmistä (jos jättibussiin menee 256) jos ajetaan nykyisellä vuorovälillä. Vuoroväliä harventamalla taas palvelu heikkenee eikä sekään ole oikein suotavaa.


Ei varmaan tarvitakaan heti. Modernilla ja tehokkaalla raitiolinjalla vaan on taipumusta kasvattaa matkustajamääriä aika reippaasti. Esimerkkejä löytyy tietysti joka suuntaan, mutta aika tyypillistä on, että eurooppalainen uusi raitiolinja ylittää matkustajamääräennusteet kymmenillä prosenteilla.

Jopa hyvin hoidettu ja brändätty bussilinja saattaa kasvattaa matkustajamääriään reippaasti. Ei ole järkevää investoida kalliiseen bussijärjestelmään, jonka kapasiteetti on rajallinen. Jos jo kymmenen vuoden kuluttua ollaan tilanteessa, jossa "256" ei riitäkään, niin ratikan kanssa kapasiteetin nosto tulee huomattavasti halvemmaksi eikä hukkainvestointia ole tehty.

----------


## vristo

Itse menin noin kuukausi sitten Göteborgin stombuss-linjalla 16 pariinkin otteeseen, ensin vanhemmalla ja sitten uudemmalla tuplanivel-Volvolla. Vanhemmassa istuimme perävaunussa ja voi millaista rynkytystä se matkanteko oli. Ihan oikeasti: siinä ei meinannut penkillä pysyä, kun mentiin esim. ratikkakiskojen tai hidastetöyssyjen yli. Uudemman tuplanivelen kyydissä ollessani istuin etuosassa ("moottorivaunu"), jolloin kyyti oli tasaisempaa. Juttelin kuskinkin kanssa ja hänellä oli kuskivaihto Veolian varikon kohdalla, jossa näin pilttuissaan monia vastaavia tuplaniveliä. Näitä käytetään vain linjalla 16 ja muilla stombuss-linjoilla käytetään tavanomaisia takatuupparimatalalattianivelbusseja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kannattaisi ehkä kuitenkin tutustua hieman linkkien autoihin tarkemmin.
> Ne ovat kuitenkin ihan erillaisia - etenkin voimansiirtonsa osalta, kun tampreen yksi- tai göteborgin kaksinivelbussit. Eli vertailu näihin ei ole millään tavalla mielekästä.


Toki näiden teknisiä tietoja kannattaa syynätä. Moni lienee jo eilisen aikana ehtinyt käydä katsomassa speksejä valmistajan sivulta.

Vertailu on ihan mielekästä, koska funktio on sama ja mittareita ovat mm. talous, matkustuskokemus jne. Tuskin kai väität ettei ole mitään järkeä verrata vaikka Audia ja Ladaa, kun konepellin alla on ihan eri tekniikkaa?

Ongelma nivelkulkuneuvoissa kumipyörillä on, että nivelet ovat vikaantumisherkkiä. Tässä uudessa monsteribussissa on useampia niveliä kuin niissä mistä on ollut kokemuksia, mikä puhuu sen puolesta että vikojakin tulee enemmän. Ja vikojen myötä kustannuksia ja epäluotettavuutta. Tästä syystä Tampereellakin on jo lähes kokonaan siirrytty pelkkiin telibusseihin, joissa ei ole niveltä ja jotka siis ovat luotettavampia kuin nivelbussit -- ja vetävät melkein yhtä paljon matkustajia käytännössä. Tampereella kaikkein suurimmat ongelmat esiintyvät Hämeenkadulla, jonka nupukivipäällystys syö busseja ja on myrkkyä erityisesti nivelille.




> Mitä tuohon infraan tulee, niin tuskinpa raiteiden ja ajolankojen ym. rakentaminenkaan ihan halpaa touhua on, jos ei omien bussiväylienkään rakentaminen.


Ei ole raiteiden rakentaminen ilmaista, mutta eipä ole niin suoran ja tasaisen kiitoratamaisen asfalttiväylänkään jonka tuollainen hirvitys vaatii. Käsitykseni on että rakennuskustannus on samaa luokkaa, mutta raiteiden ylläpito on huomattavasti edullisempaa.




> En oikein ymmärrä mihin tampereella tarvittaisiin 60-metristä junaa, johon mahtunee varmaan 500 ihmistä (jos jättibussiin menee 256) jos ajetaan nykyisellä vuorovälillä. Vuoroväliä harventamalla taas palvelu heikkenee eikä sekään ole oikein suotavaa.


Ei ratikkaan nyt sentään 500 ihmistä mahdu. Ihan pikainen laskutoimitus olettaen leveydeksi 2,4 m ja näin bruttopinta-alaksi 144 m2 johtaisi siihen että matkustajia olisi n. 3,5 / m2. Ja tämä on osittain fiktiota, koska niitä seisoisi sitten tällä tavalla sillit suolassa aina ohjaamokoppia myöten. Eli vähemmän mahtuisi, ja silti oltaisiin kuin sillit suolassa. Tästä voidaan helposti päätellä että jättibussiin ei todellakaan mene 256 matkustajaa millään järkevällä mitoituksella.

Ratikoita tarvitaan Tampereella runkoreiteillä, koska esim. Hervannasta keskustaan lähtee nykyään bussi muistaakseni keskimäärin 3 min välein, tosin eri linjoilla. Ratikka esim. 7,5 min vuorovälillä on parempaa palvelua ja huomattavasti edullisempi tuottaa.




> Joka tapauksessa olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että nämäkin vaihtoehdot tulee selvittää samassa yhteydessä kun raideliikennettäkin selvitetään.


Ei hyvänen aika enää bussiselvityksiä. Bussivahtoehtoja on jo selvitetty ja raitiotie havaittu soveltuvilla korridoreilla tehokkaammaksi. Asetelmaa ei muuta se, että joka ikisessä selvitysvaiheessa vaaditaan tehtäväksi uusi vertailu busseihin. Tämä monsteribussi ei edelleenkään yllä ratikan kokoluokkaan eli samaan työvoiman käytön tehokkuuteen ei päästä. Huoltokulut taas ovat korkeammat kuin normibusseilla tai moderneilla ratikoilla. Miten tämä voisi yhtäkkiä osoittautua yllättäen optimivaihtoehdoksi mihinkään tarpeeseen Tampereella? Kyllä se niin on, että raskaimmat korridorit pitää toteuttaa raitioteinä, puoliraskaat telibussein tiheähkösti ajettavina runkolinjoina* ja loput linjat perinteisinä bussilinjoina. Moninivelbussille ei ole sopivaa lokeroa missään välissä: se ei ole mihinkään tarpeeseen paras vaihtoehto.

(* Jos polttonesteiden hinta räjähtää taivaisiin eikä järkeviä akkutelibusseja tule niin sitten joku tai jotkut näistä runkolinjoista voitaisiin ajatella ajettavan trollikkalinjoina. Nykytilanteessa se ei ehkä ole vielä järkevää, kun trollikankin optimitoiminta-alue jää liian pieneksi ratikan ja tavallisen telibussin välissä, jos sitä edes on. Mutta tilanteen eläessä siitä saattaa nousta vielä varteenotettava vaihtoehto kapeaan niche-tarpeeseen: onhan se erittäin ympäristöystävällinen.)

----------


## late-

> Kannattaisi ehkä kuitenkin tutustua hieman linkkien autoihin tarkemmin.
> Ne ovat kuitenkin ihan erillaisia - etenkin voimansiirtonsa osalta, kun tampreen yksi- tai göteborgin kaksinivelbussit. Eli vertailu näihin ei ole millään tavalla mielekästä.


Göppelin bussi on tosiaan teknisiltä ratkaisuiltaan huomattavasti monimutkaisempi kuin tavallinen kaksoisnivelbussi. On hybridigeneraattoria, laajan liikkuvuuden niveltä ja sähköhydraulista ohjausta. Kaikista näistä tulee lisää kustannuksia sekä hankintaan että ylläpitoon. Kun bussiliikenteen kustannusoptimi on Suomessa edelleen telibussi ihan tavalliseenkin niveleen verrattuna, näillä ratkaisuilla ei liene oikein minkäänlaisia mahdollisuuksia. Kustannusoptimi on viimeksi tarkistettu Jokerilla, jolla HSL päätyi telibusseihin selvästi edullisempien liikennöintikustannusten takia. Göteborgin tietojen perusteella kaksoisnivel on vielä kalliimpi.

Erittäin suuria busseja käytetään eniten paikoissa, joissa joko tekniset, sosiaaliset tai rahoitukselliset valmiudet eivät riitä raideliikenteeseen. Joissakin paikoissa kyse on siitä, että hurjallakaan rakennustahdilla ei voida saada raideliikennettä tarpeeksi nopeasti kaikkiin käytäviin.

----------


## kouvo

Moninivelbussit ovat ilmeisesti jostain syystä optimaalisimmillaan Aasian ja latinalaisen Amerikan suurkaupunkien lähiö-keskusta point-to-point -linjoilla, kuten T&T:eenkin jutussa todetaan. Tamperetta ei tuohon muottiin saa taivuteltua millään ilveellä. Euroopassa nämä taitavat olla enemmän yksittäisiä hassuttelulinjoja, vai onko jossain vanhalla mantereella järjestelmä, jonka rungon muodostavat moninivelbussit? Näissä asioissa harvoin kannattaa olla edelläkävijä.

----------


## 339-DF

Raitiotien yleissuunnitelman tarjouspyyntö Hilmassa: http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2012-054088/. Tai oikeammin neuvottelumenettelyn osallistumishakemuksen jättövaihe vasta. On muuten kivenkovat ehdot: pitää olla kokemusta modernin eurooppalaisen raitiotien suunnittelusta sekä liikennesuunnittelusta yleensä.

----------


## kalle.

> Tampereella heitettiin yksöisniveletkin roskiin täysin höpöhöpö-perusteluin.


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoista.
Kerrotko vielä mitkä ovat ne höpöhöpö-perustelut ja mikä niistä sitten ei pidä paikkaansa?

----------


## 339-DF

Päätös yleissuunnitelman tekijöistä on tehty eilen 5.12. Konsultiksi valittiin Ramboll Finland Oy:n ja WSP Finland Oy:n yhteenliittymä. Ulkomaisena alikonsulttina on saksalainen TTK GmbH Karlsruhesta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tampereen kaupunkiraideryhmä on laatinut yhteenvedon raitiotien talousluvuista verrattuna eräisiin muihin hankkeisiin. Liikennevirasto puhuu itsensä pussiin kun antaa lausuntoja siitä, että Tampereen ratikan "kannattavuus on heikko" ja kehuessaan mahdollisimman kalliita raskasraidehankkeita Helsingin seudulla. LiVin omien lukujen valossa asia näyttää hieman erilaiselta. Tätä paperia saa jakaa mahdollisimman laajasti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Hyvää työtä! Mutta kysymys nro 4.4 on huono. Liikennevirastohan on ely-keskusten kanssa yksikäsitteisesti vastuussa tieverkosta, joten sen rahoittamiseen ei liity vastaavaa tarveharkintaa osallistumisesta. Sen sijaan kunnat joutuvat tekemään tässä tapauksessa päätöksen mukaan lähtemisestä. Oliko ajatusta laittaa nuo kysymykset ihan liikennevirastolle? Ministeriöltä taas voisi kysyä, miten tässä näkyy uuden liikennerevoluution taikka nyt jo liikennepoliittisen selonteon linjaus "vähemmällä enemmän."

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:39 ----------

Ja sitten ihan tekninen seikka: jos tuota on tarkoitus levittää, niin ehdottomasti itse paperiin tieto sen laatijasta ja yhteystiedot. Ei sitä voi muuten oikein levitellä kuin sosiaalisessa mediassa. (näen kyllä, että se on nyt saatu nätisti yhdeksi A4-arkiksi, sori...)

----------


## hmikko

> Oliko ajatusta laittaa nuo kysymykset ihan liikennevirastolle?


Vois ehkä kokeilla avoimena kirjeenä ministerille, sopivan lehden yleisönosaston kautta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja sitten ihan tekninen seikka: jos tuota on tarkoitus levittää, niin ehdottomasti itse paperiin tieto sen laatijasta ja yhteystiedot. Ei sitä voi muuten oikein levitellä kuin sosiaalisessa mediassa. (näen kyllä, että se on nyt saatu nätisti yhdeksi A4-arkiksi, sori...)


Sosiaalisesta mediasta tämä on lähtenyt liikkeelle, ja tätä on tarjottu mm. Aamulehdelle juttuideaksi, mutta sieltä ei ole tullut edes vastausta. (Yllätys... :Mad: )

Pointti yhteystiedoista on relevantti, täytynee laittaa palautetta tuosta laatijoille.

----------


## 339-DF

Mistä sen Liikenneviraston lausunnon voisi lukea?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mistä sen Liikenneviraston lausunnon voisi lukea?


Vaikkapa Tamperelaisen jutusta. AL taisi siteerata tätä pian jälkikäteen.

----------


## ultrix

Tällaisen lähteen löysin: http://www.punakyna.net/document/150...nittelutilanne




> Katuraitiotien alustavasta yleissuunnitelmasta toimitettiin lausuntopyyntö 21.12.2011 valtuuston esittämille tahoille. Linja-autoliitto ry ja Paikallisliikenneliitto ry eivät antaneet lausuntoa. VR-Yhtymä Oy esitti lausunnossaan, että raitiotielinja pitää linjata kulkemaan rautatieaseman kautta ja että raitiotielinjan rakentamisessa tulee huomioida, ettei junaliikenne TampereLielahti -rataosuudella häiriinny. 
> 
> *Liikennevirasto toteaa alustavasta yleissuunnitelmasta antamassaan lausunnossa, että raitiotien arvioidut vaikutukset ovat liikennepoliittisten tavoitteiden suuntaisia mutta määrällisesti ne jäävät vaatimattomiksi hankkeen kustannuksiin ja odotuksiin nähden. Liikennevirasto pitää tärkeänä, että joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvattamiseen löydetään mahdollisimman kustannustehokkaita keinoja. Jatkosuunnittelussa tulee arvioida myös muiden kehittämisvaihtoehtojen, erityisesti bussiliikenteen kehittämisen, hyötyjä ja haittoja sekä kannattavuutta.* 
> 
> Liikennevirasto edellyttää, että raitiotien suunnitteluratkaisut ja toteuttaminen eivät vaaranna valtakunnallisten pääväylien toimivuutta ja turvallisuutta. Suunnitelman perusteella kriittisiä kohteita ovat valtatiellä 12 (VE2 Pispalan valtatie), Paasikiventiellä (VE Paasikiventie) ja TAYS:in kohta. Pispalan valtatien ja Nokian moottoritien liittymässä lähtökohdaksi on otettava eritasoratkaisu. Paasikiventien varrella on varauduttava kolmansien kaistojen ja kevyen liikenteen yhteyksien tilantarpeeseen. *TAYS vaihtoehdossa Teiskontiellä ongelmana on, että nykyinen maantielaki ei mahdollista raitiotien sijoittamista tiealueelle. Ratkaisu vaatisi maantielain muutoksen.* Alustavan yleissuunnitelman suunnittelutarkkuus aiheuttaa liikenneviraston mielestä Teiskontiellä merkittäviä riskejä hankkeen kustannusarviolle. Liikennevirasto lausuu, että jatkosuunnittelussa on otettava huomioon rakentamisen aikaiset vaikutukset liikenteen toimivuuteen. Tampere-Lielahti -rataosuudella varautuminen 4-raiteisuuteen asettaa haasteita raitiotien sijoittamiseen Paasikiventien varteen. Jatkosuunnittelussa on kiinnitettävä huomiota siihen, miten raitiotien pääväyliä koskevat ratkaisut vaikuttavat hankkeen ja muiden tahojen kustannuksiin ja hankkeen kannattavuuteen. Vaikutukset saattavat olla hyvinkin merkittäviä. 
> 
> Pirkanmaan ELY- keskus alustavasta yleissuunnitelmasta antamassaan lausunnossa toteaa, että Pispalasta Lielahteen suuntautuva jatkolinjaus vaatii tarkempia vaihtoehtotarkasteluja valtatien 12, rata-alueen ja Epilänharjun pohjavesialueen vuoksi. Paasikiventien linjauksessa on otettava huomioon Paasikiventielle suunniteltujen kolmansien kaistojen vaatima tila. Rantaväylän tunnelin tiesuunnitelmassa on Santalahden eritasoliittymään otettu varaus katuraitiotielle. 
> 
> Pispalan valtatien linjauksessa keskeinen jatkosuunnittelussa tarkennettava kohde on risteäminen valtatien 12 kanssa Nokian moottoritien päässä. Liittymässä raitiotien jatkosuunnittelun lähtökohdaksi on otettava eritasoratkaisu. Kohde on riski hankkeen kustannusarvion paikkansapitävyydelle. *Teiskontiellä nykyinen maantielaki ei mahdollista raitiotien sijoittamista maantiealueelle. Ratkaisu vaatisi maantielain muutoksen.* Alustavan yleissuunnitelman suunnittelutarkkuus aiheuttaa ELY-keskuksen mielestä Teiskontien kohteessa merkittäviä riskejä hankkeen kustannusarviolle. Lisäksi ELY-keskus toteaa, että seuraavissa suunnitteluvaiheissa on otettava myös huomioon rakentamisen aikaiset liikenteelliset vaikutukset. Vaikutukset saattavat olla huomattavia. 
> ...


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:09 ----------

Olisi toki kiva tietää, minkä Maantielain pykälän nojalla tuo tulkinta on tehty sekä tulkinnan tehneiden virkamiesten nimet.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisi toki kiva tietää, minkä Maantielain pykälän nojalla tuo tulkinta on tehty sekä tulkinnan tehneiden virkamiesten nimet.


Periaatteessa ymmärrän tulkinnan. Ratikka tulisi maantiealueelle eli se olisi osa maantietä, ja maantien ylläpito taas on määrätty valtiolle. Maantiellä ei siis voi olla erillisiä valtiolle kuulumattomia osia. Ratikkaa taas valtio ei suostuisi ottamaan. En tosin tiedä, voisiko kaavalla jotenkin määrittää maantiealueen sellaiseksi, ettei se sisällä tien keskellä tai sivussa kulkevaa täysin erillistä ratikkaa, eli maantie olisikin tavallaan kaksi yksisuuntaista tietä, joiden välissä on ei-maantietä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Periaatteessa ymmärrän tulkinnan. Ratikka tulisi maantiealueelle eli se olisi osa maantietä, ja maantien ylläpito taas on määrätty valtiolle. Maantiellä ei siis voi olla erillisiä valtiolle kuulumattomia osia. Ratikkaa taas valtio ei suostuisi ottamaan. En tosin tiedä, voisiko kaavalla jotenkin määrittää maantiealueen sellaiseksi, ettei se sisällä tien keskellä tai sivussa kulkevaa täysin erillistä ratikkaa, eli maantie olisikin tavallaan kaksi yksisuuntaista tietä, joiden välissä on ei-maantietä.


Mitenkäs tasoristeykset? Kyllähän niitä on olemassa junienkin kanssa, ja Pispalan valtatien vaihtoehdossa raitiotie ainoastaan risteää Vaitinaronkadun kanssa, joka on pieni pätkä katua yhdistämässä Nokian moottoritien Paasikiventiehen. TAYS:n tapauksessa taas ratikka lienee sijoitettavissa tielinjan sivuun, jolloin se ainoastaan risteäisi tasossa sen kanssa. Minusta nämä ovat elyn keksimällä keksimiä esteitä, koska elyssä on töissä eräitä näkyviä ratikan vastustajia, joista yksi vaikuttaa myös valtuustossa ja yhdyskuntalautakunnassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitenkäs tasoristeykset?


109 §: "Tarkemmat säännökset -- maantien ja rautatien yhteisjärjestelyistä annetaan valtioneuvoston asetuksella."

Ratikka ei valitettavasti juridisesti ole rautatie. Tai oikeastaan onneksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Periaatteessa ymmärrän tulkinnan. Ratikka tulisi maantiealueelle eli se olisi osa maantietä, ja maantien ylläpito taas on määrätty valtiolle. Maantiellä ei siis voi olla erillisiä valtiolle kuulumattomia osia. Ratikkaa taas valtio ei suostuisi ottamaan. En tosin tiedä, voisiko kaavalla jotenkin määrittää maantiealueen sellaiseksi, ettei se sisällä tien keskellä tai sivussa kulkevaa täysin erillistä ratikkaa, eli maantie olisikin tavallaan kaksi yksisuuntaista tietä, joiden välissä on ei-maantietä.


Paitsi että onhan nytkin maantiealueella kaikenmaailman kaasuputkea ja sähköjohtoa. Raitiotie on myös Maantielain tarkoittama joukkoliikenteelle tarkoitettu maantien osa.

----------


## Dakkus

Niin no, siitä ei kai ole mitään hyötyä, että se ratikka kulkee siellä maantien keskellä eikä vieressä, eli kai se on parempikin, jos se on pakko sinne vierelle laittaa  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Ainakin kahdessa paikassa foorumia on se Liikenneviraston lakiosaston tulkinta, joka tietysti on oikea. Siinä ei sanota, että maantielaki kieltää raitiotien sijoittamisen tiealueelle. Sen sijaan ELY:n ja kaupungin pitää kyllä neuvotella asiasta kunkin tapauksen kohdalla erikseen, koska ELY on tienpitäjä.

Pirkanmaan ELY:ssä on vielä johtotehtävissä hyvin ratikkavastainen kunnallispoliitikko, joka tätä kieltohuhua ruokkii, mutta hän ehtii kyllä eläkkeelle ennen kuin ratikka tulee. En olisi kovin huolissani.

----------


## lunastaja

> Pirkanmaan ELY:ssä on vielä johtotehtävissä hyvin ratikkavastainen kunnallispoliitikko, joka tätä kieltohuhua ruokkii, mutta hän ehtii kyllä eläkkeelle ennen kuin ratikka tulee. En olisi kovin huolissani.


Matti Höyssä http://www.hoyssa.fi/

Tämä ratikanvastustaja on saanut Tampereella paljon pahaa aikaiseksi, "saavutuksina" mm. keskustan kävelypainotteisuuden lisäämisen hidastaminen (hyvässä yhteistyössä Axenin kanssa). Höyssä on myös aito nimby ja vastustaa henkeen ja vereen nurkilleen Koivistonkylään suunniteltua Sulkavuoren keskusjätevedenpuhdistamoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Matti Höyssä http://www.hoyssa.fi/


Joo, Höyssä on hassu mies. Kotisivuillaan ei mainitse ikäänsä, mutta tietääkseni se on 64. Usein ikä on meriitti, mutta aina näin ei ole.

Höyssä on aito poliitikko siten, että hän hyvin harvoin sanoo, mitä ajattelee. Esimerkiksi ratikasta hän kirjoittaa kotisivuillaan, että "hankevalintojen, kuten joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen, pitää perustua talouslukuihin eikä tunteeseen, esimerkiksi ratikka, pikaratikka tai bussi". No, me tietysti tulkitsemme tämän siten, että Höyssä kannattaa ratikkaa, sillä sehän on todettu taloudellisesti kannattavaksi hankkeeksi. Mutta Höyssä taitaa silti tarkoittaa tuossa, ettei usko niihin talouslukuihin, joita on laskettu, sillä ratikkaahan hän vastustaa. Vaikkei tahdokaan (uskalla?) sanoa sitä ääneen.  :Wink:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> En tosin tiedä, voisiko kaavalla jotenkin määrittää maantiealueen sellaiseksi, ettei se sisällä tien keskellä tai sivussa kulkevaa täysin erillistä ratikkaa, eli maantie olisikin tavallaan kaksi yksisuuntaista tietä, joiden välissä on ei-maantietä.


Kaavalla voi määrittää maantien kaupungin kaduksi, jolloin se lakaa olemasta maantie ja muuttuu kunnan kaduksi. Kadulleen kaupunki sitten voi rakentaa mitä huvittaa.




> Maantie, joka asemakaavassa on osoitettu kaduksi, muuttuu kunnan tekemällä kadunpitopäätöksellä kaduksi. Kadunpitopäätökset tulee tehdä tarkoituksenmukaisina kokonaisuuksina ottaen huomioon kunnossapidon vaatimukset ja maankäytön sekä tie- ja katuverkon toteutuminen.
> 
> Maantie lakkaa 1 momentissa tarkoitetun kadunpitopäätöksen tultua voimaan ja maantien tiealue siirtyy samalla kunnan omistukseen.


http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1999/19990132#P86

----------


## 339-DF

Kuinka suuresta taloudellisesta rasitteesta puhutaan, kun tuota kunnossapitoasiaa miettii? Ajattelen tässä paitsi Teiskontietä myös Tarvontietä kaupungin rajalta Munkkiniemeen.

Käytännön ongelmana ainakin Helsingissä nähdään se, että kaupungin ja ELY:n välisille suhteille ei tee hyvää tällainen yksipuolinen kaavoittaminen. Sitä en tiedä, olisiko Pirkanmaan ELY yhtä herkkä loukkaantumaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Valtiota tuskin haittaa, jos kunta ottaa vapaaehtoisesti kantaakseen valtion maksamia kustannuksia. Kunnanisät voivatkin olla haluttomampia tekemään sellaisia päätöksiä. Kunnossapidon lisäksi valtiolta saadaan teille raskaita kehittämistoimia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Valtiota tuskin haittaa, jos kunta ottaa vapaaehtoisesti kantaakseen valtion maksamia kustannuksia. Kunnanisät voivatkin olla haluttomampia tekemään sellaisia päätöksiä. Kunnossapidon lisäksi valtiolta saadaan teille raskaita kehittämistoimia.


Niin mäkin ajattelisin. Helsingissä nyt kuitenkin pelätään jonkunlaista kostoa ELY:n taholta, jos kaupunki rupeaa kaavoittamaan haluamiaan pätkiä kaduiksi omapäisesti. Tai sitten tämä on vain esitetty tekosyy, jonka varjolla virkamiehistö luistaa töistään.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Valtiota tuskin haittaa, jos kunta ottaa vapaaehtoisesti kantaakseen valtion maksamia kustannuksia. Kunnanisät voivatkin olla haluttomampia tekemään sellaisia päätöksiä. Kunnossapidon lisäksi valtiolta saadaan teille raskaita kehittämistoimia.


Valtiolla voisi kuvitella tosiaan olevan intressi päästä kunnossapitovastuusta eroon. Toisaalta ainakin Helsingin tapauksessa katujen statuksen muuttaminen mahdollistaa paikoitellen myös mittavat maankäyttöhyödyt, kun päästään rakentamaan satoja tuhansia kerrosneliöitä uusia asuntoja ja toimistoja melko hyville paikoille. Mutta tosiaan Valtion ja Helsingin välillä vallitsee eräänlainen kauhun tasapaino, eikä kumpikaan halua hyppiä toisen nenille liiaksi. Käytännössä eteneminen tapahtuisi siis neuvotellen eikä yksipuolisella*päätöksellä, sanoi laki mitä tahansa.

Tampereella mahdollisista maankäyttöhyödyistä en osaa sanoa mitään.

----------


## kuukanko

Maankäyttöhyödyt ei tosin tulisi vain hallinnollisella päätöksellä tien muuttamisesta kaduksi, vaan edellyttäisi muitakin toimenpiteitä, jotta maata voitaisiin ottaa rakennuskäyttöön. Nämäkään toimenpiteet eivät varmastikaan olisi ristiriidattomia kunnissa (lue: enemmistönä olevalle autopuolueelle ne eivät kelpaa, jos ne eivät tarkoita uutta tunnelimotaria).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaavalla voi määrittää maantien kaupungin kaduksi, jolloin se lakaa olemasta maantie ja muuttuu kunnan kaduksi. Kadulleen kaupunki sitten voi rakentaa mitä huvittaa.


Sen kyllä hyvin tiedän, mutta Tampere ei välttämättä halua sitä maantietä itselleen ottaa [joka nyt näköjään tuli sanottua jo ylläkin], joten ajattelin nimenomaan optiota, jossa se maantie voidaan silti jättää valtiolle.

----------


## Jykke

Eilinen Moro (Aamulehden liite) tarjoaa "laatureportaasin" Espanjan Jáenista, joka tarjoaa Tampereelle ratikoitaan - jopa ilmaiseksi. 

Juttu sisältää varsin hämmentäviä ja vääriä käsityksiä antavia lukuja. Esim. Viiden vaunun yhteishinnaksi ilmoitetaan 26 miljoonaa euroa. Todellisuudessa yhden vaunun hinta on 2,4 miljoonaa ja kaupan päälle 14 miljoonan huoltosopimus, joka kuului tarjouskilpailuun.

PS: Äänestäkää ilmam muuta jutun lopussa...  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei, koska Särkänniemeen assosioituva nelkku LentsuSärkkärautatieasemaHerwood-linjan päälinjana vie turistit perille ilman, että tarttee opetella mitään uutta numeroa.


Et kai sä halua ratikan ekasta linjasta nelosta? Kyllä sen pitää olla ykkönen.

Vai tarviiko ratikka linjatunnuksia ollenkaan? Jos onkin vain red line, blue line, green line... Jenkeissä on tavallista, että uusissakin systeemeissä on käytössä vain linjavärit eikä numeroita tai kirjaimia ollenkaan.

----------


## ess

Minusta ratikoiden tunnuksiksi kannattaisi antaa kirjaimet. Näin numerot jäisivät yksin busseille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta ratikoiden tunnuksiksi kannattaisi antaa kirjaimet. Näin numerot jäisivät yksin busseille.


Muistelen, että Ultrix on samaa mieltä. Ranskassa tuo on yleinen systeemi.

Minä haluaisin numerot ihan vaan siksi, että ratikkalinjalla kuuluu olla numero. Täysin tunnepohjainen ja vailla mitään järkisyitä oleva perustelu.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Muistelen, että Ultrix on samaa mieltä. Ranskassa tuo on yleinen systeemi.
> 
> Minä haluaisin numerot ihan vaan siksi, että ratikkalinjalla kuuluu olla numero. Täysin tunnepohjainen ja vailla mitään järkisyitä oleva perustelu.


Ranskassa on kahta käytäntöä:

Kirjain: Bordeaux, Caen, Dijon, Grenoble, Lille (kirjaimet R ja T), Orléans, Strasbourg, Toulouse.

Numero: Clermont-Ferrand, Lyon, Marseille, Montpellier, Mulhouse, Nantes, Nizza, Pariisi, Rouen, Saint-Etienne (numerot 4 ja 5), Tours, Valenciennes.

Pariisin tapauksessa linjoja kutsutaan kirjaimella T + linjan numerolla, siis T1, T2, T3 ja T4 tällä hetkellä (lisää suunnitteilla). Notaatio on sellainen että sekä T että numero pistetään omaan ympyräänsä, eli suunnilleen näin: (T)(3) -- samalla tavalla kuin metrolinja 3 merkitään (M)(3) ja RER-linja C tyyliin (RER)(C).

Tämä on vain pikakatsaus, jätin pois monta järjestelmää, joissa on tällä hetkellä yksi linja tai vain rakenteilla oleva linja. Mutta ehkä siitä yleiskäsityksen saa.

Itse kannatan Tampereelle ehkä enemmän kirjainsysteemiä. Se erottaa ratikan helpommin bussilinjoista. Helsingin perinteinen käytäntö ei ole mikään peruste sille miten Tampereella pitää asiasta päättää.  :Smile: 

Yksinumeroiset linjanumerot voisi varata runkobussilinjojen käyttöön.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingin perinteinen käytäntö ei ole mikään peruste sille miten Tampereella pitää asiasta päättää.


Kirjaimet voisivat olla siksikin paikallaan, etteivät Tampereen ratikat assosioituisi Helsingin hidasratikoihin, vaan olisivat jo alusta lähtien matkustajien mielessä ihan jotain muuta.

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta ratikoiden tunnuksiksi kannattaisi antaa kirjaimet. Näin numerot jäisivät yksin busseille.





> Muistelen, että Ultrix on samaa mieltä. Ranskassa tuo on yleinen systeemi.


Kyllä. Ratikkalinjat A:sta alkaen. Take the A-tram to Herwood  :Smile: 




> Itse kannatan Tampereelle ehkä enemmän kirjainsysteemiä. Se erottaa ratikan helpommin bussilinjoista. Helsingin perinteinen käytäntö ei ole mikään peruste sille miten Tampereella pitää asiasta päättää. 
> 
> Yksinumeroiset linjanumerot voisi varata runkobussilinjojen käyttöön.


Ehdottomasti näin. 




> Kirjaimet voisivat olla siksikin paikallaan, etteivät Tampereen ratikat assosioituisi Helsingin hidasratikoihin, vaan olisivat jo alusta lähtien matkustajien mielessä ihan jotain muuta.


New Yorkin metrossa ja Helsingin ja Köpiksen lähijunissakin on kirjaintunnukset, joten kirjaintunnus tuo suuren maailman tunnelmaa.  :Wink:  Plus että Straaspurin (sic) ratikkasysteemi on myös kirjainlinjasto.

Tampereen linjan 1 _pitää_ säilyä mahdollisimman pitkään Härmälän bussilinjana, jota se onkin ollut yhtäjaksoisesti viimeiset 65 vuotta. Kakkonen on aina mennyt Tammelan puistokatua ja kolmonen Petsamoon. Siitä ylöspäin alle kympin linjanumerot ovat vaihtaneet reittiään jo useita kertoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä. Ratikkalinjat A:sta alkaen. Take the A-tram to Herwood


Tuosta ensin koekuuntelu ja sitten uusia sanoja väsäämään, että päästään esittämään avajaisissa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhK-zYfFsIY

----------


## Albert

Tämä on viesti 2028 tässä ketjussa lähes kahdeksan vuoden aikana. Onko todellista edistystä odotettavissa?
Että mielestänne kannattaa jo keskustella linjatunnuksista?  :Smile: 

Täällä "hidasratikkapuolella" on sentään noina vuosina tapahtunutkin jotain.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko todellista edistystä odotettavissa?


Minun mielestäni on. Juuri vastikään Aamulehdessä Tampereen johtavat poliitikot sanoivat yhdestä suusta, että ratikka on valtuustokauden tärkein hanke. Ja yleissuunnittelua tehdään ihan tosissaan. Paitsi poliitikkojen, myös virkamiesten asenne on kohdillaan. Helsinki-tyyppinen virastojen välinen kissanhännänveto tuntuu puuttuvan kokonaan. Lisäksi Tampereelta puuttuu harhaluulo kaiken osaamisesta, sen tilalla on kova halu ymmärtää ja tehdä töitä sen eteen, että kohta osataan.

Yleissuunnitelman rinnalla Tampereella on jo käynnissä pienimuotoinen laajennusselvityskin  alustavaa hahmottelua siitä, minne raitiolinjat B, C ja D kulkevat. No joo, linjatunnukset hatusta, mutta siis ihan vakavissaan pohditaan jatkosuuntia.

Tänä keväänä karsitaan pois eri vaihtoehdot ja päätetään, mitä katuja pitkin ensimmäinen linja suunnitellaan. Tuo karsinta alistetaan joko kaupunginhallitukselle tai peräti -valtuustolle, joten silloin saadaan kuulla viime vaalien jälkeen valittujen uusien luottamuselinten ratikkakannat.

Minä pidän Tampereen ratikan toteutumistodennäköisyyttä huomattavasti suurempana kuin Turun ja Jokerin. Jokeria Helsinki ei resursoi kunnolla, joten sitä puuhastellaan vähän siinä sivussa, niin kuin kaiken muunkin ratikkasuunnittelun kanssa on meillä laita. Lisäksi Espoo ja Helsinki eivät tule keskenään tässäkään asiassa toimeen.

----------


## late-

> Jenkeissä on tavallista, että uusissakin systeemeissä on käytössä vain linjavärit eikä numeroita tai kirjaimia ollenkaan.


Ei kovin kätevä vaihtoehto värisokeiden kannalta. Karttojen lukeminen ja opasteiden seuraaminen voi olla hankalaa. Ratkaisuksi ehdotetaan yleensä symboleita (numerot tai kirjaimet kelpaavat) värien rinnalle. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassahan on värien takana numerot haaroittain. Jenkeissä taidetaan värin lisäksi kirjoittaa linjan nimi näkyviin lähes kautta linjan?

Yleisimmät värisokeuden muodot kannattaa huomioida myös valitsemalla värit oikein. Piirto-ohjelmiin on saatavilla työkaluja, joilla piirroksia voi tarkastella värisokean näkökulmasta. Ammattitaitoinen suunnittelija voi näiden avulla valita esimerkiksi kartalla vierekkäin kulkeville linjoille mahdollisimman varmasti toisistaan erottuvat värit.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei kovin kätevä vaihtoehto värisokeiden kannalta. [...] Jenkeissä taidetaan värin lisäksi kirjoittaa linjan nimi näkyviin lähes kautta linjan?


Tuollaista en ole tullut ajatelleeksikaan. Jenkeissä olen törmännyt sekä siihen, että nimi on näkyvissä suurin piirtein joka paikassa, että siihen ettei ole. Nopeasti mietittynä mieleen tulee Dallas, jossa pysäkillä lukee "Blue line to Garland" jne. Itse vaunun tunnistaa sitten siitä, että määränpäätekstin taustaväri on sininen ja tietysti siinä lukee se Garland. Eli värisokea pärjää, mutta hiukan lisävaivaa siitä tulee, kun on pysyttävä perillä niistä määränpäistä. Sellaista systeemiä en muista missään koskaan nähneeni, jossa tosiaan pitäisi tietää väri ja ilman sitä tietoa ei pärjäisi; värin rinnalla on aina joko linjatunnus tai vähintään määränpää.

Noin henkilökohtaisesti en ole mikään linjavärien ylin ystävä. En esimerkiksi kuulu niihin, jotka haikailevat linjavärejä takaisin Helsinkiin. Ehkä siksi, etten ole niitä koskaan tosielämässä kokenut (siis Helsingissä). Minusta esimerkiksi Zürichin moniväriset pysäkkikilvet ovat turhan räikeitä  esteettisempää olisi, kun kaikki olisi vaan samalla värillä. Linjavärejä on perusteltu joskus lukutaidottomuudella, mikä on varmaan ollut ihan paikallaan sata vuotta sitten, mutta ei ole enää  siitäkään huolimatta, että lukutaidottomia onkin keskuudessamme enemmän kuin ennen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Piirto-ohjelmiin on saatavilla työkaluja, joilla piirroksia voi tarkastella värisokean näkökulmasta.


Eipä tarvitse enää edes hankkia työkaluja, vaan Adoben PhotoShopista ja Illustratorista nämä löytyvät nykyään vakiona.

Tässäpä esimerkkinä simulaatio HSL:n värimaailmasta protanoopikoille. Ylempi alkuperäinen.

----------


## GT8N

Mitä linjanumeroihin tulee, olen vahvasti nimenomaan numeroiden kannalla. Suomessa kirjaitunnuksia on käytännössä ollut joukkoliikenteessä vain lähijunissa ja siten ne assosioituvat vahvasti rautatieliikenteeseen. Ja tuleehan Tampereellekin R-junia, tosin vain yleensä näyttötauluissa H9000-sarjan numeroilla esitettyinä. 

Pitäisin siten kirjaimet mielummin lähiliikenteen puolella ja käyttäisin saksalaisittain (ja suomalaisittainkin) tuttua ja hyväksi havaittua numeroihin perustuvaa numerointitapaa. Silläkin uhalla että joudutaan "uhraamaan" muutama perinnelinja. Pienet numerot sopivat hyvin runkolinjoille, joita raitiotiet juurikin ovat. Varmaan melko pitkälle selvittäisiin sillä, että numerot 1-10 varattaisiin raitiolinjoille ja bussilinjasto taistelisi sitten numeroista 11-999. Samalla olisi muutenkin hyvä mahdollisuus luoda selkeä ja koko Pirkanmaan kattava järkevä linjanumerointi. (Raitiolinjat, runkolinjat, muut kaupunkilinjat ja seutuliikenne.)

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä linjanumeroihin tulee, olen vahvasti nimenomaan numeroiden kannalla. Suomessa kirjaitunnuksia on käytännössä ollut joukkoliikenteessä vain lähijunissa ja siten ne assosioituvat vahvasti rautatieliikenteeseen. Ja tuleehan Tampereellekin R-junia, tosin vain yleensä näyttötauluissa H9000-sarjan numeroilla esitettyinä.


Onpas äärihelsinkiläinen näkemys...

Jos rivitamperelaiselta kysyy, niin tämä ei tiedä yhtään mitään rautateiden lähiliikenteestä (koska Tampereella ei sellaista ole) saati sellaisen kirjainkoodatuista linjoista. Assosiaatiota ei siis ole. Jos joku helsinkiläinen assosioi kirjaimet lähijuniin niin tough luck. Ei sillä ole merkitystä järjestelmän toimivuuden kannalta, koska tuskin kukaan voi sotkea esim. Leppävaaran A-junaa ja Tampereen raitiolinjaa A yhtään sen kummemmin kuin Espoon bussilinjaa 3 Tampereen bussilinjaan 3. Ylempänä keskustelussa mainitsemani esimerkit Ranskan käytännöistä sitäpaitsi osoittavat että yhden maan sisällä voi olla erilaisia käytäntöjä eri paikkakunnilla. Jopa naapuripaikkakunnilla, itse asiassa.

Jos oikeat assosiaatiot olisivat relevantti tekijä linjatunnusten valinnoissa, kannattaisi Helsingin päässäkin varmaan tehdä jotain, jotta esim. linjat [M] ja (M) erottuisivat toisistaan sen sijaan että murehditaan liikaa tamperelaisten omia päätöksiä. Linjojen 3 ja 7 selkeydestä en viitsi alkaa edes keskustella. Ja miten voi olla että Helsingissä on raitiolinja 3, mutta Espoossa bussilinja 3 -- HSL-alueen sisällä?   :Wink:

----------


## Max

> Ylempänä keskustelussa mainitsemani esimerkit Ranskan käytännöistä sitäpaitsi osoittavat että yhden maan sisällä voi olla erilaisia käytäntöjä eri paikkakunnilla. Jopa naapuripaikkakunnilla, itse asiassa.


Puolassa on ollut kirjain- ja numerotunnuksisia busseja jopa samassa kaupungissa, Varsovassa ainakin muinoin oli ns. pikalinjoja, joilla oli tunnuksina kirjaimet.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Puolassa on ollut kirjain- ja numerotunnuksisia busseja jopa samassa kaupungissa, Varsovassa ainakin muinoin oli ns. pikalinjoja, joilla oli tunnuksina kirjaimet.


Samoin New Yorkin metrolinjoissa käytetään sekä numeroita että kirjaimia eikä haittaa ketään. Tälle on osittain historialliset syynsä.

----------


## Resiina

> Puolassa on ollut kirjain- ja numerotunnuksisia busseja jopa samassa kaupungissa, Varsovassa ainakin muinoin oli ns. pikalinjoja, joilla oli tunnuksina kirjaimet.


Ja eipäs unohdeta Helsingin raitioteitä jossa käytettiin myös kirjaimia linja tunnuksina
H Haagaan
K Käpylään
M Munkkiniemeen
KB Kulosaareen
W Arabiaan
ja tietysti lisäkirjaimet päälle

----------


## 339-DF

Taitaa Wienissäkin olla yhä edelleen ratikkalinjoja sekä kirjain- että numerotunnuksilla.

----------


## Jykke

> Pitäisin siten kirjaimet mielummin lähiliikenteen puolella ja käyttäisin saksalaisittain (ja suomalaisittainkin) tuttua ja hyväksi havaittua numeroihin perustuvaa numerointitapaa. Silläkin uhalla että joudutaan "uhraamaan" muutama perinnelinja. Pienet numerot sopivat hyvin runkolinjoille, joita raitiotiet juurikin ovat. Varmaan melko pitkälle selvittäisiin sillä, että numerot 1-10 varattaisiin raitiolinjoille ja bussilinjasto taistelisi sitten numeroista 11-999.


Samaa mieltä. Sillä yksityiskohdalla, että itse numeroisin myös runkobussilinjat samaan kategoriaan 1-10. Vaikka jokin linjanumero on ollut olemassa vuodesta X vuoteen Y, niin itse en ole linjanumeroiden perään haikaileva, vaan kannattaisin ratikan jälkeen todellista "suursiivousta" linjanumeroinnissa.

Niin... Ja jos (ja toivon mukaan kun) Tampereella nähdään duoratikoita, niin niidenkin linjanumerointi kirjaimilla luonnollisesti. Kuten lähijunillakin.

----------


## Piirka

> Taitaa Wienissäkin olla yhä edelleen ratikkalinjoja sekä kirjain- että numerotunnuksilla.


Linjat D ja O ovat vielä olemassa. Suunnitelmissa on noista kirjaimista luopuminen joskus (lähi)tulevaisuudessa.




> saksalaisittain


Ei ole olemassa mitään "saksalaista" numeroihin perustuvaa linjanumerointitapaa. Sielläkin on paikoitellen ollut ja on yhä käytössä kirjaimiin perustuvat linjatunnusjärjestelmät. Kielissä ja Potsdamissa ratikoilla oli numerolinjatunnukset ja trollikoilla (ja mahdollisesti myös dieselbussilinjoilla) kirjaintunnus (poikkeuksena Kielin trollikkalinja 5). Gothan ratikoilla on numerotunnus ja kaupunkibussilinjoilla kirjaimet. Pikaisella haulla löytyi kirjaintunnuksellisia bussilinjoja myös mm. Meißenista, Riesasta ja Meiningenista. Viimeksimainitussa kaupungissa näkyisi löytyvän Helsingin 3B / 3T -ratikkalinjojen kaukaiset bussiserkkulinjat A/B ja B/A, ks. Liniennetzplan

----------


## GT8N

> Ei ole olemassa mitään "saksalaista" numeroihin perustuvaa linjanumerointitapaa.


Tarkoituksenani ei ollut väittää, etteikö Saksasta löytyisi lainkaan kirjainlinjoja. Voittopuolisesti Saksassa kuitenkin raitioteillä käytetään linjanumeroita, tosin monesta kaupungista löytyy linjanumeron edestä kirjain U tai S. Ranskassa tilannehan on huomattavasti erilainen, kun kaupungeissa käytetään yleisesti numeroita ja kirjaimia. 

(Äärihelsinkiläisyydenkin uhalla  :Wink:  ) olen silti linjanumeroiden kannalla, sillä itse koen kaupunkiliikenteessä (linja-autot ja raitiovaunut) linjanumeroinnin havainnollisemmaksi ja selkeämmäksi kuin linjakirjaimet. Raideliikenteessä miellän myös pelkkien kirjaimien sijasta järkevämmiksi kokonaisuudeksi linjaston, joka on tietyn kirjaimen alla, kuten S-bahn linjat Sxx ja Stadtbahnlinjat Uxx.

Tampereella olisi siten myös ainutlaatuinen mahdollisuus luoda voimakas lähiliikenteen ja raitioliikenteen brändi numeroimalla lähiliikenteen junat lähijunan L-sarjaan, (kuten L03) ja vastaavasti raitiolinjat R-sarjaan (kuten R01).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> (Äärihelsinkiläisyydenkin uhalla  ) olen silti linjanumeroiden kannalla, sillä itse koen kaupunkiliikenteessä (linja-autot ja raitiovaunut) linjanumeroinnin havainnollisemmaksi ja selkeämmäksi kuin linjakirjaimet. Raideliikenteessä miellän myös pelkkien kirjaimien sijasta järkevämmiksi kokonaisuudeksi linjaston, joka on tietyn kirjaimen alla, kuten S-bahn linjat Sxx ja Stadtbahnlinjat Uxx.
> 
> Tampereella olisi siten myös ainutlaatuinen mahdollisuus luoda voimakas lähiliikenteen ja raitioliikenteen brändi numeroimalla lähiliikenteen junat lähijunan L-sarjaan, (kuten L03) ja vastaavasti raitiolinjat R-sarjaan (kuten R01).


Heh.  :Wink:   Minusta muuten ei ole äärihelsinkiläistä kannattaa linjanumerointia selkeyden perusteella, kuten perustelet. Äärihelsinkiläistä olisi perustella sitä sillä, että se on samalla tavalla kuin Helsingissä.

Oma perusteluni numeroita vastaan on se, että minä nimenomaan en halua mitään ylimääräistä liikennevälineen osoittavaa alkukirjainta varsinaisen linjatunnuksen eteen, koska se pidentää linjatunnusta. Lyhyt linjatunnus on selkeä ja helppo hahmottaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereella olisi siten myös ainutlaatuinen mahdollisuus luoda voimakas lähiliikenteen ja raitioliikenteen brändi numeroimalla lähiliikenteen junat lähijunan L-sarjaan, (kuten L03) ja vastaavasti raitiolinjat R-sarjaan (kuten R01).


Olen hahmotellut hybridiä näistä:
lähijunat L1, L2
ratikat A, B, C (linjan variaatiot esim. D1, D2)
runkobussit 19
tavalliset kaupunkilinjat 1039
seutulinjat 4099

----------


## nakkisormi

Tampereen joukkoliikenne on julkaissut uuden kyselyn HervantaLentävänniemi-linjan linjausvaihtoehdoista. Déjà vut sikseen, siihen kannattanee käydä vastaamassa.

Sivulla puhutaan harmillisesti nimenomaan ykköslinjan linjauksesta. Minusta H olisi sulavin linjatunnus (H niin kuin Hervanta, ja ratikkaliikenteen aloittamispäivää voitaisiin markkinoida H-hetkenä!), mutta ylipäänsä kirjainpohjaiset linjatunnukset tekisivät selkeän ja tarpeellisen eron bussilinjastoon.




> Olen hahmotellut hybridiä näistä:
> lähijunat L1, L2
> ratikat A, B, C (linjan variaatiot esim. D1, D2)
> runkobussit 19
> tavalliset kaupunkilinjat 1039
> seutulinjat 4099


Mitäs sitten kun on ratikka Y, josta esiintyy variaatiot Y1, Y2, Y3 jne.?  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sivulla puhutaan harmillisesti nimenomaan ykköslinjan linjauksesta. Minusta H olisi sulavin linjatunnus (H niin kuin Hervanta, ja ratikkaliikenteen aloittamispäivää voitaisiin markkinoida H-hetkenä!), mutta ylipäänsä kirjainpohjaiset linjatunnukset tekisivät selkeän ja tarpeellisen eron bussilinjastoon.


Olen 99,9-prosenttisen varma, ettei tuon tiedotteen otsikon ole tarkoitus indikoida mitään virallista kannanottoa linjojen numerointiin, vaan se on vain tiedotteen kirjoittajan tapa tiivistää sanapari "ensimmäinen reitti".

----------


## nakkisormi

> Olen 99,9-prosenttisen varma, ettei tuon tiedotteen otsikon ole tarkoitus indikoida mitään virallista kannanottoa linjojen numerointiin, vaan se on vain tiedotteen kirjoittajan tapa tiivistää sanapari "ensimmäinen reitti".


Varmasti olikin vain huono sanavalinta, mutta koskaan ei voi olla liian varovainen. Muuten voi käydä niin, että ilmaisu syöpyy byrokratian puheenparteen, ja ennen pitkää sitä huomaa matkustavansa ykkösellä jonnekin ihan muualle kuin Härmälään.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Mitäs sitten kun on ratikka Y, josta esiintyy variaatiot Y1, Y2, Y3 jne.?


No sit mietitään asiaa uudestaan. Mut A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, (J) ja K riittävät hyvin pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## Albert

Mitä ihmeen väliä tässä vaiheessa on linjanumeroinnista tai kirjaimista? Kunhan tulisi ensin päätös, että *tosiaan* aletaan rakentamaan.
Seuraavat kuntavaalit ovat lokakuussa 2016. Mitäs niitä ennen uskalletaan päättää...

----------


## Jykke

> Mitä ihmeen väliä tässä vaiheessa on linjanumeroinnista tai kirjaimista?


Miksi niistä ei saisi keskustella ja spekuloida? Onko se foorumin tilan haaskausta? 




> Seuraavat kuntavaalit ovat lokakuussa 2016. Mitäs niitä ennen uskalletaan päättää...


Tänä vuonna on tarkoitus tehdä päätöksiä linjauksista ja ensi vuonna pitäisi olla rakennuspäätös edessä.

----------


## Compact

HKL:n 1954 tekemän useasivuisen muistion mukaan hyvät ja toisistaan erottuvat linjakirjaimet on jaoteltavissa "optillisesti ja foneettisesti" neljään pääryhmään ja ylimääräisille on tuntemattoman kirjain eli X. Linjajärjestelmä on tietenkin perusjärjestelmältään numeroihin perustuva, josta syystä muuten kelpokirjaimet I ja O eivät tule kysymykseen. [Kannattaa huomata, että kirjainta B ei suositella lainkaan käytettäväksi. Promemoriassa todetaan, että linjan 3 eri suunnat "tullaan muuttamaan sopivassa tilanteessa esim. numeroiksi 2 ja 3". Muutosasiasta oli jo tehty päätös 1951.]

- A
- N, H, K, M tai E (jokin tästä ryhmästä. N suositelluin, eikä se tarkoita missään nimessä mitään yölinjaa)
- S tai L (jokin tästä ryhmästä. S suositelluin)
- V, T, P tai U (jokin tästä ryhmästä. V suositelluin)
- X

VR:n lähiliikenteessä on vuodesta 1972 käytetty kirjaimia, joiden optinen eroavaisuus on myös tarkoin harkittu:
A, E, H, I, K, L, M, N, P, R, S, T, U, V ja Y.

Myöhemmin 2002 on kirjainvalikoimaa lisätty (Sm1/Sm2-kilpinauhat) ja sama eroavaisuuksien ero on huomioitu:
A, E, G, H, I, K, L, M, N, O, P, R, S, T, U, V, X, Y ja Z.

Eiköhän Tampereen neljän ensimmäisen raitsikkalinjan kirjaimet, jos kirjaimia pitää olla, voisi olla tutkitusti hyvät: A ja E/H/K/M/N ja L/S ja P/T/U/V.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eiköhän Tampereen neljän ensimmäisen raitsikkalinjan kirjaimet, jos kirjaimia pitää olla, voisi olla tutkitusti hyvät: A ja E/H/K/M/N ja L/S ja P/T/U/V.


Jos ratikkalinjojen tunnukset ovat kirjaimia, niin minustakin eteneminen aakkosjärjestyksessä tuntuu oudolta. Kai lähinnä siksi, että aakkosen alkupäähän sattuu niin paljon suomen kielelle vieraita kirjaimia. Joku linja C nyt vaan tuntuu suomalaisittain kummalliselta, vaikka siihen ei ulkomailla kiinnitäkään huomiota. Tuosta valikoimastasi saisi ainakin aluksi ihan sopivia kirjaimiakin: H Hervantaan, T Tesomalle, L Lentävänniemeen ja niin edelleen. Vuoreskin saisi tarvittaessa oman linjansa. Mutta tuollainen määränpään alkukirjaimeen perustuva systeemi on sittenkin vähän hassu sekin; millä perusteella annettaisiin heilurilinjalle tunnuskirjain vain yhden päätepysäkin mukaan? Taitaa olla niin, että aakkosjärjestys on outoudestaan huolimatta paras ja siihen on vain tottuminen sitten aikanaan.




> Mitä ihmeen väliä tässä vaiheessa on linjanumeroinnista tai kirjaimista? Kunhan tulisi ensin päätös, että *tosiaan* aletaan rakentamaan.
> Seuraavat kuntavaalit ovat lokakuussa 2016. Mitäs niitä ennen uskalletaan päättää...


Näin stadilaisena on helppo ymmärtää kyynisyytesi. Tällaisiahan meistä on tullut, kun pitkään olemme seuranneet, miten kotikaupunkimme kehittää ja laajentaa raitioliikennettään. Tampereella on kuitenkin aivan erilainen tekemisen meininki kuin meillä. Väitän, että ennen seuraavia kuntavaaleja Tampereella on ehditty päättää raitiotien rakentamisesta ja työt ovat jo käynnissä. Vuoden 2016 vaaleissa kiistelläänkin enää siitä, mihin suuntaan ratikkaa laajennetaan sitten, kun ensimmäinen linja on saatu avattua.

----------


## Albert

> Miksi niistä ei saisi keskustella ja spekuloida? Onko se foorumin tilan haaskausta?


Minä palaan tähän s*pekulointiin* sitten vasta, kun rakentaminen on todella alkanut!

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Promemoriassa todetaan, että linjan 3 eri suunnat "tullaan muuttamaan sopivassa tilanteessa esim. numeroiksi 2 ja 3".


Olisiko tuota muistiota muuten mahdollista vaikka skannata, tai löytyisikö se jo jostain online?

----------


## Jykke

Tampereen ratikan suosikkilinjaukseksi on muodostunut Pispalan valtatie - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Tays & Kissanmaankatu linjaus uutisoi Aamulehti. 

Muistutetaan samalla huomisen yleisötilaisuudesta joka on Monitoimitalo 13:ssa (Satakunnankatu 13) kello 14-19.

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereen ratikan suosikkilinjaukseksi on muodostunut Pispalan valtatie - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Tays & Kissanmaankatu linjaus uutisoi Aamulehti.


TAYS:n ja Sammonkadun kannatus oli varsin tasaväkistä. Alan kääntyä sille kannalle, että ensin kannattaisi rakentaa suora linja Hervannasta keskustaan (aluksi vaikka vain Koskipuistoon saakka, jos vaunut saadaan tilattua riittävän nopeasti ja sitten Pyynikintorille). Sitten rakennettaisiinkin haara Sammon aukiolta TAYS:iin ja vasta sen jälkeen rata Pyynikintorilta Lentävänniemeen.

----------


## 339-DF

> TAYS:n ja Sammonkadun kannatus oli varsin tasaväkistä. Alan kääntyä sille kannalle, että ensin kannattaisi rakentaa suora linja Hervannasta keskustaan (aluksi vaikka vain Koskipuistoon saakka, jos vaunut saadaan tilattua riittävän nopeasti ja sitten Pyynikintorille). Sitten rakennettaisiinkin haara Sammon aukiolta TAYS:iin ja vasta sen jälkeen rata Pyynikintorilta Lentävänniemeen.


Jos pakko on valita, niin sitten Sammonkatu ensin. Mutta onko pakko valita? Mä olen jo jonkin aikaa ollut sillä kannalla, että molemmat kannattaisi tehdä heti: sekä Sammonkatu että TAYS. Molemmille on kysyntää. Olisi kiinnostavaa nähdä kannattavuuslaskelma, jossa linjasto haarautuisi jo ensi vaiheessa.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos pakko on valita, niin sitten Sammonkatu ensin. Mutta onko pakko valita? Mä olen jo jonkin aikaa ollut sillä kannalla, että molemmat kannattaisi tehdä heti: sekä Sammonkatu että TAYS. Molemmille on kysyntää. Olisi kiinnostavaa nähdä kannattavuuslaskelma, jossa linjasto haarautuisi jo ensi vaiheessa.


Sitähän mä tässä hain takaa. Mutta että liikenne aloitettaisiin jo silloin kun rakennustyöt Teiskontiellä ja Pispalanharjulla on vielä vaiheessa

----------


## killerpop

Eipä yllättänyt, että tätä uutista ei täällä noteerattu, joten laitetaan se kaikkien luettavaksi




> *Ratikkaselvitys maksoi 41300 euroa, iso osa kelvotonta*
> Tampereen seudun kaupungit maksoivat 41300 euroa selvityksestä, josta on lopulta vain vähän hyötyä. Tarkoitus oli selvittää, sopisiko raitiotie muuallekin kuin Tampereen keskustaan.
> Vain kahta selvityksen osaa voidaan käyttää hyväksi tulevissa suunnitelmissa. Neljä osaa on käyttökelvotonta puutteellisten tietojen takia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eipä yllättänyt, että tätä uutista ei täällä noteerattu, joten laitetaan se kaikkien luettavaksi


Koskee laajennusselvitystä. Samojen tekijöiden alustava yleissuunnitelma on solidia työtä.

Samoin täytyy huomioida että kritiikki kohdistuu tapaan, jolla konsultit linjailivat ratoja naapurikuntiin, ei siihen onko ratikan laajentaminen ylipäätään realistista. Nimittäin kyllä on. Mutta ei tämän selvityksen linjausten perusteella vaan työ pitää tehdä huolellisemmin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eipä yllättänyt, että tätä uutista ei täällä noteerattu, joten laitetaan se kaikkien luettavaksi


Eipä yllätä sekään, että Aamulehti on vääntänyt asiat poskelleen taas kerran. On mitätön pikkuraha maksaa 40 000 euroa siitä, että korjataan Ylöjärven kaavoitus kuntoon ja parannetaan palvelutasoa ratikalla, lähijuna unohtaen. Jos sitten samalla on mietitty alustavasti keskeneräisten aluekeskusten joukkoliikenneratkaisuja, niin mitäs pahaa siinä on?

Kuinkahan monta miljoonaa pk-seudulla on palanut erinäköisiin metrosuunnitelmiin ympäri hyrylöitä, jotka ihan oikeasti on lopulta vain vähän hyötyä. Jos ollenkaan. Kyllä Killerpopin kannattaa olla tyytyväinen siihen tapaan, jolla Pirkanmaalla asioita hoidetaan, vaikkei ratikasta yhtään tykkäisikään.

----------


## sub

> On mitätön pikkuraha maksaa 40 000 euroa siitä, että korjataan Ylöjärven kaavoitus kuntoon ja parannetaan palvelutasoa ratikalla, lähijuna unohtaen.


Ylöjärven kaupunginhallituksen esitykseen hypätä lähijunasta ratikkaan liittyy kyllä myös varsin mielenkiintoisia näkökohtia ja kysymyksiä.

- Lähijuna noilta etäisyyksiltä on jo kiistatta huomattavasti nopeampi kuin ratikka.

- Lähijunan operointikustannukset (esitetyllä mallilla) ovat edullisempia kuin ratikan.

- Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa on linjattu valtion tuki lähijunalle 50% ja ratikalle 30%. Julkisuudessa on kokoajan pyörinyt vertailu 100 M/60 M, vaikka   Ylöjärven kaupungin kannalta selonteon linjausten mukainen todellinen kustannusero vaihtoehtojen välillä näillä kustannuksilla on vain 8 M. Lieneekö tätä korostettu kaupunginhallituksellekaan? 

- Lähijunan vaihto ratikkaan on masinoitu Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän toimesta, eikä se ole lähtöisin Ylöjärven kaupungin omasta tarpeesta. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että kyseinen kuntayhtymä on ollut mukana myös alueen lähijunaselvityksissä, jotka ovat huomattavasti kattavampia kuin tämä nyt yht´äkkiä esille noussut Ylöjärven ratikka.

- Miksi tämä esitys piti tehdä juuri nyt? Eikö olisi kannattanut odottaa muutama kuukausi sitä, että Tampere päättää omasta linjausvaihtoehdostaan, koska silläkin lienee vaikutusta Ylöjärven ratikan edellytyksiin? Etenkin kun Ylöjärven kohdalla tässä ei ole mikään tulipalokiire.

- Aamulehden julkaisemissa jutuissa (toinen skannattu aikaisemmin tähän ketjuun ja toinen luettavissa ilmaiseksi lehden digiversiossa) näkökulmat haastateltavien henkilöiden välillä koskien ratikan laajennusselvityksen ansioita eroavat aika huomattavasti. Kaupunkiseudun edustaja (ex?) tuntuu arvostavan vain selvityksen niitä osia, joissa ratikkaa suositellaan laajennettavan.

Kaiken kaikkiaan varsin erikoista ja poukkoilevaa sooloilua Ylöjärveltä tilanteessa, jossa Tampereen seudun lähijunaliikenteen ensimmäinen vaihe on juuri käynnistymässä.

----------


## Jykke

> - Lähijuna noilta etäisyyksiltä on jo kiistatta huomattavasti nopeampi kuin ratikka.


Varmasti, mutta mitä iloa on nopeasta yhteydestä harvalle? Jos halutaan Ylöjärvelle oikeasti nopeaa raideliikennettä, näkisin järkevämmäksi ajaa Ylöjärven keskustaan kunnollista rautatieasemaa, jossa pohjanmaan junat pysähtyisivät. 





> - Lähijunan operointikustannukset (esitetyllä mallilla) ovat edullisempia kuin ratikan.


Vaan huomioidaanko tässä nyt olleskaan matkustajamääriin pohjautuvia kustannuksia? Ratikalla kulkisi enemmän väkeä, kuin lähijunalla, tai bussilla. 




> - Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa on linjattu valtion tuki lähijunalle 50% ja ratikalle 30%. Julkisuudessa on kokoajan pyörinyt vertailu 100 M/60 M, vaikka   Ylöjärven kaupungin kannalta selonteon linjausten mukainen todellinen kustannusero vaihtoehtojen välillä näillä kustannuksilla on vain 8 M.


Mitäs sillä 100 miljoonalla taasen saikaan? Kolme seisaketta. Ja vuoroväli 30 min.

Ratikan 60 miljoonaa, jolla saa yli kymmenen pysäkkiä ja kaksiraiteisen radan linjattua aivan uusien ja nykyisten asuinalueiden sisään. Omilla raiteilla rautateiden häiriöt, eivät heijastu Ylöjärven liikenteeseen ja päinvastoin. Ratikan vuoroväli muuten on suunniteltu 7,5 minuutiksi parhaimmillaan. 

-----------------------

Koko Aamulehden uutinen oli kyllä taas suurta itkua pienestä. Luultavasti ratikan kiihkeänä vastustajana tunnetulla päätoimittaja Jorma Pokkisella on ollut puutetta kyseisestä aiheesta viime aikoina. Loppujen lopuksi selvityksessä saatiin valideja lukuja ainakin Pirkkalan ja Ylöjärven osalta. Eli sentään 50% materiaalista on käyttökelpoista. Se on toki totta, että selvitys ei ollut paras mahdollinen, mutta mitä voikaan odottaa vain 40 000 euron hinnalla. Kun miettii minkä kokoluokan selvitys tämäkin oikeastaan on, niin olisin olettanut hintaa huomattavasti korkeammaksi. 

Ja kannattaa lopuksi muistaa, että vaikka ensimmäisen linjan lisäksi ei rakennettaisi ikinä yhtäkään ratikkalinjaa Tampereelle on jo ensimmäinen todettu taloudellisesti kannattavaksi toteuttaa, joten näihin laajennushankkeisiin ei ole mitään järkeä tässä vaiheessa hirttäytyä.

----------


## ultrix

Itse selvitys on luettavissa täällä. Selvitys on oikeasti ihan hirvittävää kuraa ja olisi kaivannut vähän parempaa suunnittelumetodologiaa, 40000 eurolla olisi saanut parempaakin shittiä.




> Ylöjärven kaupunginhallituksen esitykseen hypätä lähijunasta ratikkaan liittyy kyllä myös varsin mielenkiintoisia näkökohtia ja kysymyksiä.
> 
> - Lähijuna noilta etäisyyksiltä on jo kiistatta huomattavasti nopeampi kuin ratikka.


Kaukojuna vasta nopea onkin: 10 min Ylöjärveltä Tampereen keskustaan, eikä tarvitse lisäraiteita, vaan vain pysähdyspaikan (=laiturin). Viis siitä, että kulkee tiheimmillään kerran tunnissa.




> - Lähijunan operointikustannukset (esitetyllä mallilla) ovat edullisempia kuin ratikan.


Kaukojunan operointikustannukset ovat jo olemassa, joten ceteris paribus niiden pysäyttäminen ei juurikaan lisäisi mitään kuluja (paitsi mitä tulee junan pysäyttämisestä, noin 2 min lisää matka-aikaa per juna).




> - Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa on linjattu valtion tuki lähijunalle 50% ja ratikalle 30%. Julkisuudessa on kokoajan pyörinyt vertailu 100 M/60 M, vaikka   Ylöjärven kaupungin kannalta selonteon linjausten mukainen todellinen kustannusero vaihtoehtojen välillä näillä kustannuksilla on vain 8 M. Lieneekö tätä korostettu kaupunginhallituksellekaan?


Eli kannattaa rakentaa huonommin palveleva systeemi, kun se on vain noin vähän kalliimpi?




> - Lähijunan vaihto ratikkaan on masinoitu Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymän toimesta, eikä se ole lähtöisin Ylöjärven kaupungin omasta tarpeesta. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että kyseinen kuntayhtymä on ollut mukana myös alueen lähijunaselvityksissä, jotka ovat huomattavasti kattavampia kuin tämä nyt yht´äkkiä esille noussut Ylöjärven ratikka.


Eipä se lähijunaselvityksenkään diippiys ollut mitään kovin syvällistä. Ja jo siinä tunnistettiin tarve sille, että ehkäpä olisi fiksumpi selvittää myös ratikkavaihtoehto ainakin Nokialle ja Ylöjärvelle  joista edellämainittu oli vaihtoehtona täysin peestä ja sitten muiden suuntien tutkielmat kelvottomia.



> - Miksi tämä esitys piti tehdä juuri nyt? Eikö olisi kannattanut odottaa muutama kuukausi sitä, että Tampere päättää omasta linjausvaihtoehdostaan, koska silläkin lienee vaikutusta Ylöjärven ratikan edellytyksiin? Etenkin kun Ylöjärven kohdalla tässä ei ole mikään tulipalokiire.


Sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä, koska se kulkee joka tapauksessa Enqvistinkatua. Ylöjärven ratikka erkanee Prisman risteyksessä ja jatkaa Turvesuonkatua kohti Ylöjärveä (Ari Vandellin mukaan johonkin kohtaan Vihattulaa on jäänyt ratikan mentävä läpi Mäkkylän pelloille).




> - Aamulehden julkaisemissa jutuissa (toinen skannattu aikaisemmin tähän ketjuun ja toinen luettavissa ilmaiseksi lehden digiversiossa) näkökulmat haastateltavien henkilöiden välillä koskien ratikan laajennusselvityksen ansioita eroavat aika huomattavasti. Kaupunkiseudun edustaja (ex?) tuntuu arvostavan vain selvityksen niitä osia, joissa ratikkaa suositellaan laajennettavan.


Tosiasiassa ex-liikennejärjestelmäinsinööri kannattaa junaa sinne, missä se on järkevintä so. Lempäälään, Nokialle ja Oriveden suuntaan.




> Kaiken kaikkiaan varsin erikoista ja poukkoilevaa sooloilua Ylöjärveltä tilanteessa, jossa Tampereen seudun lähijunaliikenteen ensimmäinen vaihe on juuri käynnistymässä.


Helpottaa muuten aikas tavalla esim. Nokian junaliikenteen järjestämistä, kun sitä kapasiteettia ei tarvitse jakaa Ylöjärven lähijunan kanssa. Ja Ylöjärven kannattaisi oikeasti lobata se kaukoliikenteen rautatieasema keskustaansa, siinä olisi 50-60 000 asukkaan rautatieasema (Ylöjärvi+Hämeenkyrö+Ikaalinen) jos siellä pysähtyisi IC:t ja Pendolinot. Ja seutulippu junassa kelpaavaksi ilman muuta samoin kuin muissa Tampereen kehyskunnissa.

----------


## Allison

> - Aamulehden julkaisemissa jutuissa (toinen skannattu aikaisemmin tähän ketjuun ja toinen luettavissa ilmaiseksi lehden digiversiossa) näkökulmat haastateltavien henkilöiden välillä koskien ratikan laajennusselvityksen ansioita eroavat aika huomattavasti. Kaupunkiseudun edustaja (ex?) tuntuu arvostavan vain selvityksen niitä osia, joissa ratikkaa suositellaan laajennettavan.
> 
> Kaiken kaikkiaan varsin erikoista ja poukkoilevaa sooloilua Ylöjärveltä tilanteessa, jossa Tampereen seudun lähijunaliikenteen ensimmäinen vaihe on juuri käynnistymässä.


Kieltämättä jutusta saa ehkä sellaisen kuvan, että arvostaisin Ylöjärven ja Pirkkalan tuloksia niiden ratikkamyönteisyyden vuoksi ja vastaavasti pitäisin muita tuloksia huonoina niiden "ratikkavastaisuuden" vuoksi. Totuus on kuitenkin toinen: selvitys suositteli ratikkaa joka suuntaan, mikä ei näkemykseni mukaan ole oikein. Mielestäni Nokialle paras vaihtoehto on lähijunan ja moottoritietä kulkevan runkobussin yhdistelmä, mutta siitä huolimatta selvitys antoi parhaat pisteet ratikalle. Myös Nurmi-Sorilaan oli selvityksessä linjattu hidas ratikka, kun todellisena vaihtoehtona olisi 9-tietä kulkeva nopea bussi. Mielestäni ratikka ei ole realismia Nurmi-Sorilaan, mihin selvitys ei sinänsä ota kantaa. Mutta selvityksen perusteella saa virheellisen käsityksen siitä, että ratikka olisi paras ratkaisu joka paikkaan. Bussivaihtoehto ei ollut niin hyvä, kuin mitä pätevä joukkoliikennesuunnittelija voisi laatia.

En minä törsäisi bussiresursseja laittamalla ison alueen (Vuores, Nokia, Nurmi-Sorila) päälinjaa kulkemaan rinnakkaisväyliä. Linjaisin ne kulkemaan nopeinta reittiä keskustaan eli 3-tietä, Nokian moottoritietä ja 9-tietä. Näin on tehty myös seudunjoukkoliikennesuunnotelmassa. Tässä selvityksessä tutkittu bussivaihtoehto oli todella huono muissa kuin Ylöjärven ja Pirkkalan suunnissa, minkä vuoksi selvityksen tuloksia ei voi hyödyntää Nurmi-Sorilan, Vuoreksen, Nokian tai Ojala-Lamminrahkan suunnissa ratikan puolesta tai ratikkaa vastaan.

Ojala-Lamminrahkan osalta selvitys antoi parhaat pisteet järjettömälle linjaukselle Sammon valtatietä pitkin. Se johtui yksinkertaisesti siitä, että Sammon valtatien alueella oli paljon väestöä (esim. Janka). Vielä paremmat pisteet olisi siis saatu, jos ratikka oltaisiin katkaistu Jankaan.

Selvityksessä tutkittiin varsin ansiokkaasti järjettömiä vaihtoehtoja. Tutkinta oli sinänsä pätevää, mutta linjausten hölmöys teki tuosta nollatutkimuksen muiden kuin Ylöjärven ja Pirkkalan osalta. Esittelin seutuhallitukselle Pirkkalan ja Ylöjärven tulokset keskiviikkona kutsuttuna asiantuntijana. Seutuhallitus sai siis tästä Tampereen kaupungin tutkimuksesta sen mitä se 27.3.2012 kokouksessaan pyysi, hyväksyessään lähijunan kehittämisselvityksen loppuraportin.

----------


## sub

> Kaukojuna vasta nopea onkin: 10 min Ylöjärveltä Tampereen keskustaan, eikä tarvitse lisäraiteita, vaan vain pysähdyspaikan (=laiturin). Viis siitä, että kulkee tiheimmillään kerran tunnissa.
> 
> Kaukojunan operointikustannukset ovat jo olemassa, joten ceteris paribus niiden pysäyttäminen ei juurikaan lisäisi mitään kuluja (paitsi mitä tulee junan pysäyttämisestä, noin 2 min lisää matka-aikaa per juna).


Kaukojunakonsepti Ylöjärvelle ei vaan oikein toimi. Pohjanmaan radan vuoroväli on jo muutenkin huono, eikä ainakaan pendolle varmaankaan tultaisi missään tapauksessa lisäämään Ylöjärven pysähdystä. Käytännössä vuoroväli olisi siis useita tunteja, eli täysin olematon sen tyyppiseen tarpeeseen mikä Ylöjärvellä on. 




> Eli kannattaa rakentaa huonommin palveleva systeemi, kun se on vain noin vähän kalliimpi?


Etäisyyksien puolesta esim. pk-seutuun verrattuna Ylöjärven Siltatie on Vantaankoski, eli yhtä kaukana alueen pääkeskuksesta. Lähijunalle on ilmeisen selkeitä perusteluja noilla etäisyyksillä. Se että virheellisen politiikan vuoksi paikallisjunaliikenne on Suomessa ajettu alas jo vuosikymmeniä sitten on ajanut kunnat tilanteeseen, jossa ratojen varsien kehittäminen on luonnollisesti jäänyt vähemmälle. Periaatteessahan Ylöjärvellä on varsin hyvät edellytykset kehittää maankäyttöään radan varressa. 

Mitä tuohon kalleusaspektiin tulee, niin kaupungin kannalta 8 miljoonan euron ero investointikustannuksissa on aika mitätön verrattuna siihen että operointikustannuksiltaan (netto?) lähijuna on arvioitu 3 miljoonaa euroa edullisemmaksi vuodessa kuin ratikka.

----------


## ultrix

> Kaukojunakonsepti Ylöjärvelle ei vaan oikein toimi. Pohjanmaan radan vuoroväli on jo muutenkin huono, eikä ainakaan pendolle varmaankaan tultaisi missään tapauksessa lisäämään Ylöjärven pysähdystä. Käytännössä vuoroväli olisi siis useita tunteja, eli täysin olematon sen tyyppiseen tarpeeseen mikä Ylöjärvellä on.


Hyvä kysymys onkin, että miksei VR pysähtyisi jos 30'000 asukkaan Ylöjärvellä olisi laadukas matkakeskus? Pysähtyyhän osa Pendolinoista myös Parkanon korpiasemalla, jossa ei ole lähellä juuri mitään. Koko Luoteis-Pirkanmaan seutukunnassakin (Parkano+Ikaalinen+Kihniö) on vain 16'500 asukasta ja jos listaan edelleen laskee mukaan Kankaanpään, Jämijärven, Karvian ja Virrat, luku nousee 47'000 asukkaaseen. Pelkästään Ylöjärvi+Hämeenkyrö+Ikaalinen on jo 49'000 asukasta (kasvaen vuoteen 2030 mennessä noin 60-70 tuhanteen) ja siihen vielä ne Länsi-Tampereen asukkaat äälle, joilla Ylöjärvi on lähempänä kuin Tampereen asema, niin puhutaan jo todella isosta väkimäärästä yhden kaukojunaaseman vaikutusalueella.

Pysähtyihän Rantaradan Pendolino Turussakin sekä Turun että Kupittaan asemilla, samoin kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla Espoon, Pasilan ja Helsingin asemilla. Ja edelleen pääradalla Helsinki, Pasila ja Tikkurila. Jos kaikki IC:t ja Pendolinot pysähtyisivät tänään Ylöjärvellä, siellä olisi ihan kattava tarjonta, käytännössä pienin poikkeuksin tunnin vuoroväli koko päivän klo 722. Ylöjärven matkustajat matkustaisivat sekä Tampereelle (seutulipputulot VR:lle noin 34  / matkustaja) että Helsinkiin (tariffi 200 km mukaan, matka-aika Pendolinolla n. 1 h 45 min). Olen kohtuullisen varma Nokian matkustajamääriä reilu puoli vuosikymmentä havainnoineena, että pysähdys olisi varsinainen hitti. Etenkin, kun suunnitelmissa on rakentaa aiotun rautatieaseman yläpuolelle varsin tiivistä cityä.




> Etäisyyksien puolesta esim. pk-seutuun verrattuna Ylöjärven Siltatie on Vantaankoski, eli yhtä kaukana alueen pääkeskuksesta. Lähijunalle on ilmeisen selkeitä perusteluja noilla etäisyyksillä. Se että virheellisen politiikan vuoksi paikallisjunaliikenne on Suomessa ajettu alas jo vuosikymmeniä sitten on ajanut kunnat tilanteeseen, jossa ratojen varsien kehittäminen on luonnollisesti jäänyt vähemmälle. Periaatteessahan Ylöjärvellä on varsin hyvät edellytykset kehittää maankäyttöään radan varressa.


Siltatie on kuitenkin vielä niin lähellä, että sinne kannattaa ajaa nopea pikaratikka. Tampereen keskustasta Lietsuun on noin vartti, sieltä Ylöjärven keskustaan noin 10 minuuttia ja sieltä ehkä 3 min Siltatielle. Ratikalla matka-aika olisi siis noin puoli tuntia, lähijunalla toki vain reilu vartti. Mutta juna palvelee Tampereen keskustassa rajallisemmin kuin ratikka, joka tarjoaa lyhyen kävelymatkan keskustan länsiosissa.

Parashan olisi toki, jos toteutettaisiin molemmat. Mutta mielestäni paras kombo on toteuttaa tunneittainen pikayhteys kaukojunalla ja runkoyhteys pikaratikalla.

----------


## sub

pendolino ei myöskään pysähdy esim. järvenpäässä, Hyvinkäällä eikä hämeenlinnassakaan. vaikea nähdä että ylöjärven tuossa seurassa pitäisi olla jotenkin eriarvoisessa asemassa. ylöjärven primääritarpeet ovat paikallisyhteydet tampereelle, eikä kaukojuna ole ratkaisu siihen.

tampereen seudulla rataverkko tarjoaisi erinomaiset edellytykset lähiliikenteen renessanssille jos kunnat vaan ymmärtäisivät kaavoituksella tukea sitä. kaikkihan ei tietysti tapahdu hetkessä, mutta tätä kohti pitäisi määrätietoisesti pyrkiä. itse näkisin ideaalina, että pk-seutu ja tampereen seutu hiljalleen kuroutuisivat yhteen lähijunaverkoston puitteissa, jossa päiden tiheämpää liikennettä täydentäisivät koko aluetta halkovat paikallisjunat 'r-juna siltatieltä helsinkiin lähtee raiteelta...'

ylöjärven sooloilut eivät ainakaan edistä kattavan lähijunajärjestelmän toteutumista seudulle.

----------


## ultrix

> pendolino ei myöskään pysähdy esim. järvenpäässä, Hyvinkäällä eikä hämeenlinnassakaan. vaikea nähdä että ylöjärven tuossa seurassa pitäisi olla jotenkin eriarvoisessa asemassa. ylöjärven primääritarpeet ovat paikallisyhteydet tampereelle, eikä kaukojuna ole ratkaisu siihen.


Järvenpään ja Hyvinkään asemilla pysähtyy varsin tiheä lähijunaliikenne, mutta myös ratakin on kaksiraiteinen. Jos rata olisi yksiraiteinen, sama juna palvelisi kaikki taajamat.

Jos Ylöjärvelle halutaan ylipäätään mahdollisimman kevyin investoinnein junaliikennettä, on kaukojunatarjonnan hyödyntäminen tässä vaiheessa ainoa vaihtoehto. Miksi Nokialla, Lempäälällä ja Orivedellä olisi oikeus sekä kauko- ja lähijunapysähdyksiin, mutta Ylöjärvellä vain olemattomiin lähijuniin?




> ylöjärven sooloilut eivät ainakaan edistä kattavan lähijunajärjestelmän toteutumista seudulle.


Kolmihaarainen (Nokia/Lempäälä/Orivesi) lähijunajärjestelmä on helpompi toteuttaa kuin nelihaarainen. Nokian ja Ylöjärven molempien toteuttaminen yhtä aikaa vaatisi ratainvestointeja jo varsin aikaisessa vaiheessa.

----------


## sub

nokia on porin radan merkittävin välitaajama, orivesi on 'toijala' ja lempäälän taajamajunatarjontaa täydennetään vain muutamalla kaukojunalla. mielestäni tilanne eroaa huomattavasti ylöjärvestä. vertailupaikkakuntien kaupunginhallitukset eivät myöskään ole tehneet esityksiä, joiden tarkoitus on estää junaliikenteen kehittämistä. ja jos miettii ihan vain pendolinopysähdyksiä, niin ei ylöjärvellä ole mitään sellaistaperustelua jota eivät voisi käyttää lukuisat muutkin pendottomat paikkakunnat.

ylöjärvi sahaa tällä ratikkapoukkoilulla omaa jalkaansa ja seudullinen näkemys siitä puuttuu kokonaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> ylöjärvi sahaa tällä ratikkapoukkoilulla omaa jalkaansa ja seudullinen näkemys siitä puuttuu kokonaan.


Mielipiteesi tulee selväksi, mutta sen perustelut eivät ole ainakaan minulle vielä auenneet. Miksi lähijuna on mielestäsi yksiselitteisesti parempi kuin ratikka?

Minulle tuo seutu ei ole tuttua, eli olen selvitysten ja kuulopuheiden varassa. Niiden perusteella kuitenkin vaikuttaa minusta kiistatta siltä, että ratikka peittoaa junan tiheän vuorovälinsä ja paremman kattavuutensa (hyvä jakelu ympäri Treen keskustaa, huomattavasti enemmän pysäkkejä Ylöjärvellä) ansiosta. Vaikka kulkuneuvossa vietetty matka-aika onkin ratikassa pidempi, ratikka mahdollistaa aikatauluttoman matkustamisen ja vaihdottomat matkat. Ovelta ovelle -matka on ratikalla sujuvampi.

----------


## ultrix

> nokia on porin radan merkittävin välitaajama


Mikä on Parkanon oikoradan merkittävin välitaajama? Hauskana yksityiskohtana muuten Nokiallakaan ei pysähtynyt juna 19922003, ja pysähdyksen palattua kysyntä olikin valtavaa.




> orivesi on 'toijala'


Avaatko tätä? Kyllä, se on risteysasema mutta ei käytännössä merkittävä vaihtoasema.




> ja lempäälän taajamajunatarjontaa täydennetään vain muutamalla kaukojunalla. mielestäni tilanne eroaa huomattavasti ylöjärvestä


Näen todennäköisenä, että 2020 Lempäälässä pysähtyy jokainen IC2 tai mikä ikinä se onkaan silloin. 




> ylöjärvi sahaa tällä ratikkapoukkoilulla omaa jalkaansa ja seudullinen näkemys siitä puuttuu kokonaan.


Tässä nimenomaan on tarkoitus tehdä seudullinen pikaratikka aivan kuin muutama vuosi sitten suunniteltiin. Tosin detaljit ovat muuttuneet, mutta Ylöjärven kannalta irrelevanttia.

----------


## sub

> Mikä on Parkanon oikoradan merkittävin välitaajama?


Täysin eri asia. Porin/Rauman rata on lähinna tavaraliikenteen takia ylipäätään käytössä. Koska siellä kuitenkin on myös henkilöliikennettä, niin Nokia radanvarren suurimpana taajamana (pl. päätteet) on luonnollinen pysähdyspaikka. "Parkanon oikorata" on osa Pohjanmaan rataa, eikä Ylöjärven pysähdys pitkän matkan nopeassa kaukoliikenteessä (etenkin Pendoliinot) ole läheskään yhtä hyvin perusteltavissa.




> Avaatko tätä? Kyllä, se on risteysasema mutta ei käytännössä merkittävä vaihtoasema.


Toijalan rooli nimenomaa risteysasemana on nykyään aika vähäinen. Pohjoisesta/pohjoiseen tapahtuvat vaihdot hoituvat Tampereella ja Helsingin - ja Turun suuntien väliset vaihdot pääradan kautta ovat varsin marginaalisia. Risteysasemastatusta tärkeämpi syy sekä Toijalan että Oriveden pysähdyksille on se, että ne palvelevat laajemman alueen kaukojunatarpeita. Ylöjärvi on niin lähellä Tamperetta, että se kuuluu kaukojunatarjonnan osalta selvästi samaan palvelualueeseen.  




> Näen todennäköisenä, että 2020 Lempäälässä pysähtyy jokainen IC2 tai mikä ikinä se onkaan silloin.


Voi olla. Lempäälä ja Ylöjärvi kuitenkin eroavat junatarjonnan osalta toisistaan huomattavasti. Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä kulkee paljon ´hitaitakin´kaukojunia, Sen sijaan Tampereen ja Seinäjoen välillä Pendolinojen suhteellinen osuus koko tarjonnasta on merkittävä, eikä sen konsepti oikein sovellu Ylöjärven kaltaisiin pysähdyksiin.




> Tässä nimenomaan on tarkoitus tehdä seudullinen pikaratikka aivan kuin muutama vuosi sitten suunniteltiin. Tosin detaljit ovat muuttuneet, mutta Ylöjärven kannalta irrelevanttia.


Detaljit ovat todellakin muuttuneet huomattavasti liittämästäsi kartasta. Käytännössähän tuossa kartassa on Ylöjärvelle ehdotettu lähijunaliikennettä, vaikka se tuolloin pikaratikan niemellä kulkikin. Tämä on mielestäni varsin relevanttia. Oma näkemykseni on että tätä nykyistä modernia kaupunkiratikkaa on nimenomaa skaalattu alaspäin seudullisuudesta, tiheämpiä pysäkkivälejä ja kulkee enemmän muun liikenteen seassa. Nämä muutokset vaikuttavat nopeuteen ja sillä on merkitystä siihen kuinka laajalle järjestelmää kannattaa laajentaa.

Kartasta vielä sen verran, että Lamminrahka on tuossa ja myös muissakin ratikkakaavailuissa varsin typerä ratkaisu. Miksei sitä Lamminrahkaa voi toteuttaa nykyiseen ratakäytävään Oriveden lähijunareitin varrelle? Maanomistussuhteet ja kuntarajatko estävät järkevän seudullisen kokonaisratkaisun?

----------


## ultrix

> Täysin eri asia. Porin/Rauman rata on lähinna tavaraliikenteen takia ylipäätään käytössä. Koska siellä kuitenkin on myös henkilöliikennettä, niin Nokia radanvarren suurimpana taajamana (pl. päätteet) on luonnollinen pysähdyspaikka. "Parkanon oikorata" on osa Pohjanmaan rataa, eikä Ylöjärven pysähdys pitkän matkan nopeassa kaukoliikenteessä (etenkin Pendoliinot) ole läheskään yhtä hyvin perusteltavissa.


Näen radan roolin vähän eri tavalla. Se on käytännössä 50:50-sekaliikennerata, kuten suurin osa Suomen radoista. Sillä radan roolilla tosin ei ole juurikaan merkitystä sen kannalta, missä henkilöliikenteen juna pysähtyy.

Jos Ylöjärvellä olisi rautatieasema + ratikka - tai subin haluama lähijuna, koko Länsi-Tampere hyötyisi Ylöjärven pysähdyksestä etenkin Pohjanmaan suuntaan matkustaessa. Uskon, että Ylöjärven asemaa käytettäisiin myös Nokialta lähdettäessä Tampereen (tai Nokian) sijaan, sillä Nokialta Ylöjärvelle pääsee kätevästi moottoritietä pitkin ja lopun matkaa pohjoiseen voisi matkustaa junalla.





> Toijalan rooli nimenomaa risteysasemana on nykyään aika vähäinen. Pohjoisesta/pohjoiseen tapahtuvat vaihdot hoituvat Tampereella ja Helsingin - ja Turun suuntien väliset vaihdot pääradan kautta ovat varsin marginaalisia. Risteysasemastatusta tärkeämpi syy sekä Toijalan että Oriveden pysähdyksille on se, että ne palvelevat laajemman alueen kaukojunatarpeita. Ylöjärvi on niin lähellä Tamperetta, että se kuuluu kaukojunatarjonnan osalta selvästi samaan palvelualueeseen.


Toijalassa on ihan oikeasti risteysasemakäyttöä, mutta toki se on selvästi vähäisempää kuin esim. Tampereella tai Riksussa.

Kuten jo aiemmin totesin, Ylöjärvi olisi Ylöjärven ohella koko Kyrösjärven valuma-alueen rautatieasema ja sillä olisi noin 60'000 asukkaan asukaspohja. Tampereen keskustaan ei tarvita yhtään enempää junaan pyrkivien maalaisten autoja, kehitetään mieluummin liityntäpysäköintiä Nokialla, Ylöjärvellä, Lempäälässä, Orivedellä ja Kangasalla (jossa ei myöskään pysähdytä tätä nykyä).




> Voi olla. Lempäälä ja Ylöjärvi kuitenkin eroavat junatarjonnan osalta toisistaan huomattavasti. Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä kulkee paljon ´hitaitakin´kaukojunia, Sen sijaan Tampereen ja Seinäjoen välillä Pendolinojen suhteellinen osuus koko tarjonnasta on merkittävä, eikä sen konsepti oikein sovellu Ylöjärven kaltaisiin pysähdyksiin.


Allaoleva Pääradan työnjako perustuu siihen, että radalla on tiheään liikennöiden monenlaisia junia, nopeasta skipstop-junasta pääsee aina vaihtamaan hitaaseen seisakejunaan:
HelsinkiKerava-kaupunkiradan junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla, kaukoraiteiden taajamajunat (R/H/Z) ja kaukojunat vain tärkeimmillä vaihtoasemillataajamajunat pysähtyvät KeravaRiihimäki kaikilla asemilla (R useimmilla, H kaikilla), kun kaukojunat porhaltavat TikkurilaRiihimäki-välin pysähtymättäIC2-junat pysähtyvät Tikkurilan ja Tampereen välillä kaikilla kaukoasemilla (Riksu, Hämpton, Toijala, osa myös Lempäälä) kun Pendolino ajaa pysähtymättä


Tampereen pohjoispuolella kaukojunilla on pääsääntöisesti samat pysähdyspaikat (mitätön Orivesi toki skipataan, samoin kuin mitätön korpi-Parkano osalla Pendolino-vuoroista mutta esim. Ylöjärveä pienemmässä Jämsässä pysähtyy Pendolinokin), koska vuorotarjonta olisi muuten liian vähäinen. Se juna ei palvele, joka ei pysähdy.


Eikös seuraava vaihe voisi olla se, että kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Ylöjärvellä, vaikka Tampereen eteläpuolella pysähtymiskäytäntö vaihtelee? Ja jos oletetaan lähiraideliikenne Ylöjärven ja Tampereen välille, Ylöjärvi toimisi vaihtoasemana nopean kaupunkiseutujen välisen kaukoliikenteen ja paikallisen junan/ratikan välillä aivan kuin Tikkurila, Riksu ja mitä näitä nyt on.

Koska radan tarjonnasta erittäin merkittävä osa on Pendolinoja, olisi pelkkä IC-tarjonta Ylöjärvelle torso. Pendolinot pysäyttämällä saadaan kahden minuutin matka-aikalisän vastineeksi selvästi parempi palvelutaso. Jos Ylöjärvelle olisi pelkästään lähiliikennettä, tuntuisi oudolta käytäntö, jossa Seinäjoen suuntaan päästäkseen pitäisi ensin matkustaa junalla Tampereelle, sitten hypätä kaukojunaan ja kulkea uudestaan Ylöjärven ohi.





> Detaljit ovat todellakin muuttuneet huomattavasti liittämästäsi kartasta. Käytännössähän tuossa kartassa on Ylöjärvelle ehdotettu lähijunaliikennettä, vaikka se tuolloin pikaratikan niemellä kulkikin. Tämä on mielestäni varsin relevanttia. Oma näkemykseni on että tätä nykyistä modernia kaupunkiratikkaa on nimenomaa skaalattu alaspäin seudullisuudesta, tiheämpiä pysäkkivälejä ja kulkee enemmän muun liikenteen seassa. Nämä muutokset vaikuttavat nopeuteen ja sillä on merkitystä siihen kuinka laajalle järjestelmää kannattaa laajentaa.


Kartta "valehtelee" siltä osin, että Ylöjärven ratikkaahan kaavailtin jo tuolloin kulkevaksi Turvesuonkadun ja Enqvistinkadun kautta, minkä takia Turvesuonkadun katusuunnitelmassa jätettiin tilavaraus pikaraitiotielle. Valitettavasti en tähän hätään löytänyt karttaa, jossa ratikka kulki Lielahden kautta.




> Kartasta vielä sen verran, että Lamminrahka on tuossa ja myös muissakin ratikkakaavailuissa varsin typerä ratkaisu. Miksei sitä Lamminrahkaa voi toteuttaa nykyiseen ratakäytävään Oriveden lähijunareitin varrelle? Maanomistussuhteet ja kuntarajatko estävät järkevän seudullisen kokonaisratkaisun?


Koska liito-orava (joka elää rautatien molemmin puolin siinä kohtaa, jossa voisi olla kaupunkia). Tämän takia Suomen Rautatiematkustajat ry onkin ehdottanut, että Kangasalan kunta kaavottaisi pikaratikan mukaisen pistoraiteen suunnilleen Lahdentien alittavan risteyssillan kohdalta Lamminrahkaan, josta liikennöitäisiin Tampereelle puolen tunnin välein. Jos lisäksi Suinulaan/Orivedelle liikennöitäisiin puolen tunnin välein, olisi Tampereen ja Vatialan välillä mahdollisuus S-Bahn-tyyppiseen 15 minuutin vuoroväliin, joka käytännössä poistaisi tarpeen Sammon valtatien ratikalle.

----------


## sub

> Näen radan roolin vähän eri tavalla.


Selvästikin. Mun mielestä ratojen ero on karkeasti ajatellen hyvin selkeä, satamarata ja valtakunnallinen päärata.




> Jos Ylöjärvellä olisi rautatieasema + ratikka - tai subin haluama lähijuna, koko Länsi-Tampere hyötyisi Ylöjärven pysähdyksestä etenkin Pohjanmaan suuntaan matkustaessa. Uskon, että Ylöjärven asemaa käytettäisiin myös Nokialta lähdettäessä Tampereen (tai Nokian) sijaan, sillä Nokialta Ylöjärvelle pääsee kätevästi moottoritietä pitkin ja lopun matkaa pohjoiseen voisi matkustaa junalla.


En usko Pohjanmaan suunnan kysynnän riittävän perustelemaan Ylöjärvelle Pendolino-asemaa.




> Toijalassa on ihan oikeasti risteysasemakäyttöä


Lukuja minulla ei ole (onko saatavissakaan?), mutta mutulla päädyn kyllä sellaiseen tulokseen, että ei ole. Siis mitään merkittävää, totta kai joku vaihtaa.




> Koska radan tarjonnasta erittäin merkittävä osa on Pendolinoja, olisi pelkkä IC-tarjonta Ylöjärvelle torso. Pendolinot pysäyttämällä saadaan kahden minuutin matka-aikalisän vastineeksi selvästi parempi palvelutaso. Jos Ylöjärvelle olisi pelkästään lähiliikennettä, tuntuisi oudolta käytäntö, jossa Seinäjoen suuntaan päästäkseen pitäisi ensin matkustaa junalla Tampereelle, sitten hypätä kaukojunaan ja kulkea uudestaan Ylöjärven ohi.


Ongelma on siinä, että Suomi on täynnä "ylöjärviä", joihin Pendolino voisi pysähtyä.




> Koska liito-orava (joka elää rautatien molemmin puolin siinä kohtaa, jossa voisi olla kaupunkia). Tämän takia Suomen Rautatiematkustajat ry onkin ehdottanut, että Kangasalan kunta kaavottaisi pikaratikan mukaisen pistoraiteen suunnilleen Lahdentien alittavan risteyssillan kohdalta Lamminrahkaan, josta liikennöitäisiin Tampereelle puolen tunnin välein. Jos lisäksi Suinulaan/Orivedelle liikennöitäisiin puolen tunnin välein, olisi Tampereen ja Vatialan välillä mahdollisuus S-Bahn-tyyppiseen 15 minuutin vuoroväliin, joka käytännössä poistaisi tarpeen Sammon valtatien ratikalle.


Yllätys  :Smile:  , liito-orava on hoitanut asiansa hyvin Suomessa. Toisaalta tuntuu, että monasti on itseisarvo saada uutta, vaikka vanhaakin voisi täydentää olemassa olevan infran varrella. Kartan mukaan sekä Vatialan että Aseman ympäristössä on nykyisen radan läheisyydessä runsaasti tilaa, vaikka liito-oravan tontti jätettäisiinkin rauhaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Mun mielestä ratojen ero on karkeasti ajatellen hyvin selkeä, satamarata ja valtakunnallinen päärata.


Pohjanmaan radalla kulkee muuten paljon tavaraa.




> En usko Pohjanmaan suunnan kysynnän riittävän perustelemaan Ylöjärvelle Pendolino-asemaa.


Pohjoisen suunta oli lisäperuste, varsinainen syy oli junayhteys ylipäätään Ylöjärvelle ja pendelöintimahdollisuus junalla Tampereelle (10 min) ja Helsinkiin (1 h 45 min).




> Ongelma on siinä, että Suomi on täynnä "ylöjärviä", joihin Pendolino voisi pysähtyä.


Luettelepa HelsinkiOulu-välin "ylöjärvet". Eli kunnat, joissa asuu yli 20'000 asukasta eikä mikään juna pysähdy.

Autan sen verran, että Pendolino pysähtyy:

Oulu (191'000)
Ylivieska (14'500)
*Pännäinen (Pedesöre+Pietarsaari 31'000)
*Kauhava (17'000)
Kokkola (47'000)
Seinäjoki (60'000)
*Parkano (7000)
Tampere (218'000)
Tikkurila (Vantaa 205'000)
Pasila, Helsinki (605'000)

(* osa vuoroista)

Lisäksi muita junia pysähtyy lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolella:

Ruukki (Siikajoki 5600)
Vihanti (Raahe 25'700)
Oulainen (7800)
Kannus (5700)
Lapua (14'600)
Lempäälä (21'400)
Viiala, Toijala (Akaa 17'000)
Iittala, Parola, Hämeenlinna, Turenki (Hämeenlinna+Hattula+Janakkala 93'500)
Ryttylä, Riihimäki (Riihimäki+Hausjärvi 38'000)

Mitäs muita merkittäviä asutuskeskuksia jäi väliin kuin Ylöjärvi? Kempele, Liminka, Kälviä, Kruunupyy, Härmä ja Nurmo. Mielestäni myös nämä ansaitsevat junapysähdyksen. 

Tosin niille raiteille on paikallisista olosuhteista johtuen perustellumpi asettaa säännöllistä taajamajunaliikennettä, koska ollaan Ruuhka-Suomen ulkopuolella ja yöllisen ruuhkaliikenteen (yöjunat ja tavaraliikenne) takia Pohjanmaan rataa ollaan kaksiraiteistamassa merkittäviltä osin. Lisäksi Pendolinon rooli noilla etäisyyksillä on tarjota nopeita yhteyksiä pohjoisen ja eteläisen Suomen välillä. 

Kempele tosin olisi perusteltu myös Pendolino-pysähdyksenä, "Oulun eteläinen" asema. Samoin Ylöjärvi olisi "Tampereen pohjoinen" asema. Sekä Kempele että Ylöjärvi tarjoaisivat samalla sivutuotteena seudun sisäisen pikayhteyden. Lempäälässä ja etelämpänä Pendolinoa ei tarvita, koska työnjako IC2/R-liikenteen ja Pendolinon välillä toimii jo nyt. Sen sijaan jos Pendolino olisi Pääradan ainoa junatarjonta, sen pitäisi IMHO pysähtyä kaikki Viialat ja Ryttylät, koska niistä puuttuisi muuten junatarjonta kokonaan  kuten Ylöjärveltä nyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:07 ----------

Mainittakoon vielä, että mulle riittäisi myös pelkkien IC2-junien pysäytys Ylöjärvellä, kunhan vuoroväli on tunti Ylöjärvelle ja käytännössä siis Seinäjoelle asti. Tällöin IC/Pendolino-junat olisivat oikeasti nopeita kuten nytkin (pysähdykset Seinäjoen eteläpuolella vain Tampereella, Tikkurilassa ja Pasilassa) ja IC2 hoitaisi Parkanon ja Ylöjärven. 

Nykyaikataulujen kannalta helpointa olisi siis tehdä tämä purkkaratkaisu kaikkien automaagiovijunien pysäyttämisestä Ylöjärvellä, mutta kaukojunatarjonnan lisääntymisen kautta saadaan työnjakoa laajennettua myös Tampereelta pohjoiseen.

----------


## sub

> Pohjanmaan radalla kulkee muuten paljon tavaraa.


Kokkolan ja Oulun välillä kyllä. Tampereen ja Kokkolan välillä tavaraliikenne on paljon vähäisempää kuin Porin/Rauman radalla. Samalla kuitenkin henkilöliikenne Pohjanmaan radalla on moninkertaista Porin rataan verrattuna, joten väittäisin edelleen että hyvin erityyppisistä radoista on kyse.




> Luettelepa HelsinkiOulu-välin "ylöjärvet". Eli kunnat, joissa asuu yli 20'000 asukasta eikä mikään juna pysähdy.


Sinun listasi on varmaan ihan kattava, luotetaan siihen. Mun mielestä sinä hirttäydyt liikaa tuohon asukaslukuun. Ylöjärvi on edelleenkin reilun kymmenen kilometrin päässä Pendolinoasemasta sijaitsevaa esikaupunkualuetta, jolla on varsin rajallinen valtakunnallinen merkitys. Oma näkemykseni on että monet pienemmätkin paikkakunnat, jotka kuitenkin saattavat olla laajankin maantieteellisen alueen rautatieasemia, ansaitsevat pendonsa vähintään siinä missä Ylöjärvikin. Eli käytännössä palataan siihen että tällaisia asemia on paljon, ja stopit niillä eivät istu Pendolinon konseptiin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Pysähdyksiä ei mielestäni pitäisi suunnitella keinotekoisten kuntarajojen perusteella. Ylöjärvi on toiminnallisesti ilmiselvä Tampereen (harvaanrakennettu) esikaupunki. Aseman ympäristö tosin muistuttaa enemmän Ruukkia, Parkanoa tai jotakin muuta kuihtuvaa maaseututaajamaa.

Porin pikajunan pitäisi pysähtyä Tesomallakin, jos Länsi-Tampere olisi oma kuntansa, koska ympäristössä asuu 30 000 asukasta. Samoin Pendolinon esimerkiksi Vantaan Korsossa, onhan ympäristössä 50 000 asukasta. Näin ehkä joskus onkin, jos Helsingin seutu jaetaan pienempiin hallintoalueisiin.

Ainoa merkittävä puute nykyisissä pikajunien pysähdyspaikoissa on Espoon Leppävaara. Tapiola ym alueet mukaan laskien sen vaikutuspiirissä asuu yli 100 000 ihmistä. Samalla voitaisiin luopua Espoon Keskuksen tai Kirkkonummen stopista.

----------


## Jussi

> Samoin Pendolinon esimerkiksi Vantaan Korsossa, onhan ympäristössä 50 000 asukasta. Näin ehkä joskus onkin, jos Helsingin seutu jaetaan pienempiin hallintoalueisiin.


Pendolino-pysähdykselle olisi nykyiselläänkin perusteensä ainakin 35000 asukkaan Keravalla, jolla on merkitystä myös risteysasemana (oikorata, päärata ja mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa Sipoon/Porvoon suunta). 




> Ainoa merkittävä puute nykyisissä pikajunien pysähdyspaikoissa on Espoon Leppävaara. Tapiola ym alueet mukaan laskien sen vaikutuspiirissä asuu yli 100 000 ihmistä. Samalla voitaisiin luopua Espoon Keskuksen tai Kirkkonummen stopista.


Tämä pitää täysin paikkansa. Espoolaisten lisäksi Leppävaara palvelisi osaltaan myös Länsi-Vantaata ja Pitäjänmäen aluetta. Lisäksi tietysti yrityskeskittymät Kehä I:n varressa hyötyisivät kaukojunayhteydestä paremmin.

----------


## 339-DF

Osoitteesta http://www.tampere.fi/material/attac...rtti190413.pdf voi ladata itselleen raportin Tampereen raitiotien kuntalaiskyselyn tuloksista. Kyselyssä tiedusteltiin kaupunkilaisten mielipiteitä ensimmäisen raitiolinjan reitistä. Eniten kannatusta sai Pispalan valtatietä, Itsenäisyydenkatua ja Teiskontietä kulkeva raitiolinja. Minut yllätti, että suora Sammonkatu sai vain 40 % kannatuksen.

Tarkoitus on, että reitti lyödään lukkoon poliittisessa käsittelyssä alkukesästä.

----------


## hmikko

Onko ison kaupungin paikallisliikenteen palvelun tuottamisessa kaukoliikenteen Pendolinolla oikein mitään järkeä ylipäätään? Jos lähijunayhteys toimii ja houkuttelee matkustajia hyvin, niin porukan ei kai pitäisikään mahtua Pendolinoon, ainakaan Tampereen seudulla ruuhka-aikaan, missä Pendolinot ovat suht täynnä nytkin. Ylöjärven asukasluku ei vaikuta lähiliikenteen kannalta kovin relevantilta mitalta, jos kävelyetäisyydellä asemasta on pelkkiä omakotitaloja isoilla tonteilla.

----------


## ultrix

> Sinun listasi on varmaan ihan kattava, luotetaan siihen. Mun mielestä sinä hirttäydyt liikaa tuohon asukaslukuun. Ylöjärvi on edelleenkin reilun kymmenen kilometrin päässä Pendolinoasemasta sijaitsevaa esikaupunkualuetta, jolla on varsin rajallinen valtakunnallinen merkitys. Oma näkemykseni on että monet pienemmätkin paikkakunnat, jotka kuitenkin saattavat olla laajankin maantieteellisen alueen rautatieasemia, ansaitsevat pendonsa vähintään siinä missä Ylöjärvikin. Eli käytännössä palataan siihen että tällaisia asemia on paljon, ja stopit niillä eivät istu Pendolinon konseptiin.


Okei, sovitaan kompromissi: kaukojunapysähdys tulee Ylöjärvelle heti kun se muuttuu esikaupungista oikeaksi kaupungiksi ja pysäytetään siellä IC2- eli InterRegio-junat, jotka liikennöivät tunneittain.




> Pysähdyksiä ei mielestäni pitäisi suunnitella keinotekoisten kuntarajojen perusteella. Ylöjärvi on toiminnallisesti ilmiselvä Tampereen (harvaanrakennettu) esikaupunki. Aseman ympäristö tosin muistuttaa enemmän Ruukkia, Parkanoa tai jotakin muuta kuihtuvaa maaseututaajamaa.


Pysähdyksiä ei pitäisi myöskään suunnitella nykyisen maankäytön mukaisesti  joka on muuten huomattavasti tiheämpää Ylöjärven aseman seudulla kuin Parkanon aseman seudulla. Ylöjärven keskusta tulee näyttämään 2030 mennessä enemmän tai vähemmän tältä.




> Porin pikajunan pitäisi pysähtyä Tesomallakin, jos Länsi-Tampere olisi oma kuntansa, koska ympäristössä asuu 30 000 asukasta. Samoin Pendolinon esimerkiksi Vantaan Korsossa, onhan ympäristössä 50 000 asukasta. Näin ehkä joskus onkin, jos Helsingin seutu jaetaan pienempiin hallintoalueisiin.


Korsossa pysähtyy N-juna 10 minuutin välein, Ylöjärvellä ja Tesomalla ei mikään juna koskaan. Tesomallekin kannattaisi Porin taajamajunan/IC2:n pysähdys perustaa esimerkiksi 1.1.2016. Tesoman aseman seudulla on nimittäin vireillä isoja aluekeskushankkeita. Kaukojunapysähdys voitaisiin lopettaa heti, kun NokiaTampere-välillä alkaa varsinainen lähijunaliikenne.




> Onko ison kaupungin paikallisliikenteen palvelun tuottamisessa kaukoliikenteen Pendolinolla oikein mitään järkeä ylipäätään? Jos lähijunayhteys toimii ja houkuttelee matkustajia hyvin, niin porukan ei kai pitäisikään mahtua Pendolinoon, ainakaan Tampereen seudulla ruuhka-aikaan, missä Pendolinot ovat suht täynnä nytkin. Ylöjärven asukasluku ei vaikuta lähiliikenteen kannalta kovin relevantilta mitalta, jos kävelyetäisyydellä asemasta on pelkkiä omakotitaloja isoilla tonteilla.


Uskoisin, että Ylöjärveltä kyytiin nousisi vuorosta riippuen ungefäär vaunullinen väkeä, joista ehkä puolet tai kaksi kolmasosaa jäisi Tampereella pois ja loput jatkaisivat Helsinkiin, ollen perillä 8:30 ja 9:30. Aikaisemmassa vuorossa olisi luultavasti enemmän Helsinkiin menijöitä, jälkimmäisessä vuorossa seutuliikennematkustajia.

Parastahan olisi järjestää IC2/InterRegio-juna Seinäjoelta tunnin välein, joka lähtisi ennen Pendolinoa, keräilisi Parkanon ja Ylöjärven matkustajat ja väistäisi vastaantulevia Pendolinoja. Lähtöasema voisi vuorosta riippuen olla myös Seinäjoen pohjoispuolella.

Oleellinen pointti tässä koko Ylöjärven kaukojuna-ajatuksessa oli työnjako: pikaratikka hoitaa varsinaisen lähiliikenteen rungon, jota kaukojuna täydentää pikayhteytenä Ylöjärven keskustasta Tampereen keskustaan. Tällöin saataisiin siis sekä kattava, mutta nopeahko palvelu että supernopea junayhteys, eikä paikallisliikenteen takia tarvitsisi rakentaa lisäraidetta Tampereen ja Ylöjärven välille. 

Pelkkä Nokian lähiliikennehän 30 min välein edellyttää lisäraidetta ainoastaan Lielahden ja Kalkun välille, KalkkuNokia-välillä pärjätään periaatteessa yhdelläkin raiteella. Nokian suunnalla ratikalle on eniten potentiaalia Hyhyn ja Tesoman välillä, Tesoman länsipuolella voi olla perustellumpaa vetää ratikka Virontörmänkatua ja Heinämiehentietä alati tiivistyvään Haukiluomaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pysähtyihän Rantaradan Pendolino Turussakin sekä Turun että Kupittaan asemilla, samoin kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla Espoon, Pasilan ja Helsingin asemilla. Ja edelleen pääradalla Helsinki, Pasila ja Tikkurila.


On hieman epärelevanttia verrata Rantaradan maitojuna-pendolinoja, joiden määränpää on Turku ja koko reitin pituus alle 2 h, Ouluun asti kulkeviin oikeasti nopeaan liikenteeseen pyrkiviin pendolinoihin. Turkuun ei olisi Pendolinoja pitänyt alun perinkään ajaa, ja onneksi ne nyt saatiin sieltä pois hyödyllisempään käyttöön. Pohjoisen Pendolinot pysähtyvät toki Tikkurilassa lentoaseman takia ja Pasilassa, koska Pasilan kysyntä kaukojunillakin on melkein yhtä suurta kuin päärautatieaseman, ja Pasila on varsinainen vaihtoasema. Kumpikaan ei ole oikein vertailukelpoinen Ylöjärveen.

Mutta kaikkien IC-junien pysäyttäminen Ylöjärvellä toki olisi oikein toimivaa. Minusta toimiva junadifferentiointi olisi, jos yksikään Pendolino ei pysähtyisi Parkanossa eikä Ylöjärvellä, mutta IC pysähtyisi molemmissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta kaikkien IC-junien pysäyttäminen Ylöjärvellä toki olisi oikein toimivaa. Minusta toimiva junadifferentiointi olisi, jos yksikään Pendolino ei pysähtyisi Parkanossa eikä Ylöjärvellä, mutta IC pysähtyisi molemmissa.


Jep. Ja tämä edellyttää sitä, että TampereSeinäjoki-välillä liikennöi IC myös silloin, kun ihmiset ovat menossa töihin.

----------


## sub

> Parastahan olisi järjestää IC2/InterRegio-juna Seinäjoelta tunnin välein, joka lähtisi ennen Pendolinoa, keräilisi Parkanon ja Ylöjärven matkustajat ja väistäisi vastaantulevia Pendolinoja. Lähtöasema voisi vuorosta riippuen olla myös Seinäjoen pohjoispuolella.


Tunnin välein kulkeva IC/IR-juna ei kysynnän puolesta ole kovin realistinen Seinäjoen ja Tampereen välille. Jos miettii väliasemia, niin työ/asiointiliikenteen tarve Ylöjärveltä Parkanon aseman kautta Seinäjoelle ja toisinpäin on minimaalista.




> Oleellinen pointti tässä koko Ylöjärven kaukojuna-ajatuksessa oli työnjako: pikaratikka hoitaa varsinaisen lähiliikenteen rungon, jota kaukojuna täydentää pikayhteytenä Ylöjärven keskustasta Tampereen keskustaan. Tällöin saataisiin siis sekä kattava, mutta nopeahko palvelu että supernopea junayhteys, eikä paikallisliikenteen takia tarvitsisi rakentaa lisäraidetta Tampereen ja Ylöjärven välille.
> 
> Pelkkä Nokian lähiliikennehän 30 min välein edellyttää lisäraidetta ainoastaan Lielahden ja Kalkun välille, KalkkuNokia-välillä pärjätään periaatteessa yhdelläkin raiteella.


Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että lähijuna on seudullinen ratkaisu ja ratikka ennen kaikkea Tampereen sisäinen ratkaisu. Tampereen kautta kulkevat nopeat raideheilurit kytkevät alueen aivan eri tavoin yhteen kuin ratikka, jonka nopeus mielestäni alkaa olla rajoite kun aletaan puhumaan yli peninkulman etäisyyksistä pääkeskukseen.

Lisäraiteiden rakentaminen on tietenkin pitkäaikainen ja kalliskin projekti, mutta niille saattaa löytyä ihan valtakunnallistakin tarvetta ja sen mukaista rahoitusta jos rautateiden sekä henkilö- että tavaraliikenteeseen katsotaan aiheelliseksi panostaa. Mun mielestäni portaittainen etenemissuunnitelma seudun lähiraideliikenteen kehittämiseksi on varsin hyvä aihio. Ylöjärven sooloilut vaan sotkevat sitä ikävästi. Saattaahan tietysti olla että Ylöjärvellä ei oikeasti ole mitään intressiä minkäänlaiseen raideliikenteeseen ja pakan sekoittaminen ei sinänsä tilannetta muuta mihinkään suuntaan. Kaupunginhallituksen suurpiirteisistä linjauksista on vielä pitkä matka ratikan toteutukseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Tunnin välein kulkeva IC/IR-juna ei kysynnän puolesta ole kovin realistinen Seinäjoen ja Tampereen välille. Jos miettii väliasemia, niin työ/asiointiliikenteen tarve Ylöjärveltä Parkanon aseman kautta Seinäjoelle ja toisinpäin on minimaalista.


Entäs yhteys TampereSeinäjokiVaasa? Hassua kyllä tällainen yhteys on jo olemassa! (aamujuna IC2, lähtöaika Tampereelta 6:05) Epäintuitiivisesti Parkanon asema on yllättävän käytetty, yhteen junaan saattaa hypätä jopa kymmeniä matkustajia (true story: been there, seen that).

Entäs yhteys VaasaSeinäjokiTampere? Tällainenkin on jo olemassa, Vaasasta P 440 klo 5:53, Seinjoella 6:42, vaihto S 42:een 6:49, Tampereella 7:56. Joka muuten pysähtyy Parkanossa IC2:n eli suomalaisen InterRegion puuttuessa.

YlöjärviSeinäjoki-yhteyden tarpeesta en tiedä, koska sellaista ei ole.




> Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että lähijuna on seudullinen ratkaisu ja ratikka ennen kaikkea Tampereen sisäinen ratkaisu. Tampereen kautta kulkevat nopeat raideheilurit kytkevät alueen aivan eri tavoin yhteen kuin ratikka, jonka nopeus mielestäni alkaa olla rajoite kun aletaan puhumaan yli peninkulman etäisyyksistä pääkeskukseen.


Huomaa, että nimenomaan yhteys YlöjärviTampere on mahdollista tehdä oikeasti nopeaksi pikaratikaksi. Raitiotie voidaan viedä Siltatien lähiraidevarauksen mukaisesti ja liittää Tampereella Lielahdessa ratikkaan. Jos ratikka menee Pispalan valtatietä, siitä voidaan muusta raitioliikenteestä ritehdä skip stop-ratikka, joka pysähtyy Hyhyn jälkeen seuraavan kerran vasta esim. Tipotiellä.




> Lisäraiteiden rakentaminen on tietenkin pitkäaikainen ja kalliskin projekti, mutta niille saattaa löytyä ihan valtakunnallistakin tarvetta ja sen mukaista rahoitusta jos rautateiden sekä henkilö- että tavaraliikenteeseen katsotaan aiheelliseksi panostaa. Mun mielestäni portaittainen etenemissuunnitelma seudun lähiraideliikenteen kehittämiseksi on varsin hyvä aihio. Ylöjärven sooloilut vaan sotkevat sitä ikävästi. Saattaahan tietysti olla että Ylöjärvellä ei oikeasti ole mitään intressiä minkäänlaiseen raideliikenteeseen ja pakan sekoittaminen ei sinänsä tilannetta muuta mihinkään suuntaan. Kaupunginhallituksen suurpiirteisistä linjauksista on vielä pitkä matka ratikan toteutukseen.


No voi tietysti löytyä, mutta niin saattaa löytyä valtakunnallista tarvetta heivata lähijunaliikenne pois Tampereen asemalta esimerkiksi keskustan alittavaan citytunneliin Malmön ja Tukholman tai Helsingin Pisaran malliin. Itse asiassa Tampereen citybaanalle olisi enemmän tarvetta kuin Pisaralle, koska Tampereella 7 laituriraidetta on oikeasti rajoite jos halutaan yhtä aikaa Seinäjoen suunnalta 2 junaa, Porista 1 juna, Jyväskylästä 1 juna, Turusta 1 juna ja Helsingistä 2 junaa Tampereen ratapihalle ja lisäksi tiheä lähiliikenne (30 minuutin välein mahtuu ilmankin tunnelia, mutta sitä tiheämmin ei enää).

Ylöjärven päätös ei ole muuten sooloilua vaan täysin lähijunan kehittämissuunnitelmaan kirjatun mukainen täysin ennakoitavissa ollut päätös.

----------


## sub

> Entäs yhteys TampereSeinäjokiVaasa? Hassua kyllä tällainen yhteys on jo olemassa! (aamujuna IC2, lähtöaika Tampereelta 6:05) Epäintuitiivisesti Parkanon asema on yllättävän käytetty, yhteen junaan saattaa hypätä jopa kymmeniä matkustajia (true story: been there, seen that).


Kyse taisi kuitenkin lähinnä olla säännöllisestä tunnin frekvenssin liikenteestä pendolinojen sekaan? Yksittäisistä junista ei sen suhteen voi oikein johtopäätöksiä tehdä.




> Huomaa, että nimenomaan yhteys YlöjärviTampere on mahdollista tehdä oikeasti nopeaksi pikaratikaksi. Raitiotie voidaan viedä Siltatien lähiraidevarauksen mukaisesti ja liittää Tampereella Lielahdessa ratikkaan. Jos ratikka menee Pispalan valtatietä, siitä voidaan muusta raitioliikenteestä ritehdä skip stop-ratikka, joka pysähtyy Hyhyn jälkeen seuraavan kerran vasta esim. Tipotiellä.


Kaikki on suhteellista. Vähän linjauksista riippuen lähijunan nopeusetu ratikkaan nähden Siltatieltä Tampereen asemalle olisi kuitenkin luokkaa 10 minuuttia. Vertailun vuoksi esim. IC:n ja taajamajunan matka-aikaero Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä on 19 minuuttia. Skip stop-ratikan sovittaminen Pispalan valtatielle tavallisten ratikoiden ja muun liikenteen sekaan vaikuttaa varsin haasteelliselta tehtävältä.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyse taisi kuitenkin lähinnä olla säännöllisestä tunnin frekvenssin liikenteestä pendolinojen sekaan? Yksittäisistä junista ei sen suhteen voi oikein johtopäätöksiä tehdä.


Etkös väittänyt, että työssäkäyntitarve on minimaalista? Varmaa vastausta tähän kysynnän määräänhän ei saada ilman, että junia asetetaan kulkuun. Kysyntä on ilman muuta vähäisempää kuin Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä, mutta sitä kuitenkin on  samalla Pohjanmaan pendolinojen kuormitusta saataisiin (hinnoittelusta riippuen) kevennettyä ja luotua säännöllisen junaliikenteen akseli Vaasasta Helsinkiin. Kaukojuna on jatkuvassa kasvussa, joten varsinkin radanvarren tiivistyttyä sitä kysyntää kyllä on erilliselle junallekin, jos Pendolinojen pysäyttäminen muun tarjonnan puuttuessa on ehdoton nounou.





> Kaikki on suhteellista. Vähän linjauksista riippuen lähijunan nopeusetu ratikkaan nähden Siltatieltä Tampereen asemalle olisi kuitenkin luokkaa 10 minuuttia. Vertailun vuoksi esim. IC:n ja taajamajunan matka-aikaero Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä on 19 minuuttia. Skip stop-ratikan sovittaminen Pispalan valtatielle tavallisten ratikoiden ja muun liikenteen sekaan vaikuttaa varsin haasteelliselta tehtävältä.


Ja kaukojuna olisi Ylöjärveltä Tampereelle edelleen luokkaa 5 min nopeampi kuin lähijuna.

----------


## sub

> Etkös väittänyt, että työssäkäyntitarve on minimaalista?


Taisin väittää ja minusta se on varsin ilmeistä, koska radanvarressa Ylöjärven ja Seinäjoen välillä ei käytännössä ole mitään. Mun mielestä tarpeet Tampereen kaupunkiseudun liikenteessä verrattuna Pohjanmaan radan liikennetarpeeseen ovat täysin erilaisia, eikä niitä voi nitoa saman junakonseptin alle.




> Ja kaukojuna olisi Ylöjärveltä Tampereelle edelleen luokkaa 5 min nopeampi kuin lähijuna.


Toki, mutta se ei oikein vastaisi Ylöjärven eikä seudun liikennetarpeisiin. Ylöjärvelle tarvitaan 3-4 seisaketta ja 30 minuutin vuoroväli, näihin ei kaukojunalla voi vastata.

----------


## ultrix

> Taisin väittää ja minusta se on varsin ilmeistä, koska radanvarressa Ylöjärven ja Seinäjoen välillä ei käytännössä ole mitään. Mun mielestä tarpeet Tampereen kaupunkiseudun liikenteessä verrattuna Pohjanmaan radan liikennetarpeeseen ovat täysin erilaisia, eikä niitä voi nitoa saman junakonseptin alle.


Tällä hetkellä kulkuyhteyden puuttuessa Ylöjärveltä tuskin juurikaan pendelöidään Seinäjoelle. Mutta jos sellainen mahdollisuus olisi, olisi Ylöjärvi houkutteleva asuinpaikka esim. niille, joiden perheessä toinen käy Tampereella ja toinen Seinäjoella töissä. Parkano on kehno, koska siellä ei ole käytännön mahdollisuutta asua aseman ympäristössä (Parkanon kaupunki hukkaa tässä ison potentiaalin, sivumennen sanoen sen kannattaisi perustaa Uusi-Parkano eli ParkaNova asemanseudulle Seinäjoen/Tampereen pendelöintiä varten).

Eritoten Helsingin suunnan pendelöinnin kannalta olisi hyvä pysäyttää kaukojuna Ylöjärvellä. Väitän, että Ylöjärvellä asuu ja voisi asua nykyistä enemmän väkeä, joka käy esim. Hämeenlinnassa ja Helsingissä töissä.

Väitän edelleen, että Ylöjärvi on analoginen Nokian kanssa. Nokiallahan kaukojuna pysähtyy ja on erittäin suosittu kulkuväline sekä Porin suuntaan, Tampereelle seudun sisäisenä yhteytenä että Helsinkiinkin. Tarkkaa matkustustilastoa minulla ei ole, koska se on VR-Yhtymän liikesalaisuus. Mutta uskon, että Ylöjärvellä sama toistuisi ja Seinäjoen suuntaan pendelöinti olisi Nokia>Pori-pendelöintiä suurempaa, koska 
ajallisesti Seinäjoki on lähempänä Ylöjärveä kuin Pori Nokiaavaikka Seinäjoki on pienempi kuin Pori, vaikuttaa Seinäjoki huomattavasti dynaamisemmalta liike-elämältään ja siellä on merkittäviä koulutus- ja yritysklustereita (FoodWest, Frami, SeAMK, MediWest, Seinäjoen yliopistokeskus, jossa mm. Tampereen yliopiston Sente)lisäksi Seinäjoelta voi jatkaa junalla edelleen KokkolanOulun suuntaan ja Vaasaan, kun taas Porissa tulee meri vastaan.





> Toki, mutta se ei oikein vastaisi Ylöjärven eikä seudun liikennetarpeisiin. Ylöjärvelle tarvitaan 3-4 seisaketta ja 30 minuutin vuoroväli, näihin ei kaukojunalla voi vastata.


Pikaratikalla saadaan Ylöjärvelle samat seisakkeet tai vaikka tuplasti enemmänkin niitä, mutta vuoroväliksi kysynnästä riippuen 510 min. Pelkkä kaukojuna olisi toki torso, mutta parempi sekin kun ei mitään. 30 min vuorovälillä lähijuna tarvitsee lisäraiteen TampellaSiltatie-välille, ratikalle riittää lisäraide Siltatieltä Lielahteen.

Jos kaukoliikenteen vaatiman kehityksen myötä LielahtiPohjois-Louko-radalle tai vähintään LielahtiYlöjärvi-välille tulee kaksoisraide ja TampereLielahti-välille kolmas raide, voidaan toki asettaa Tampereelta Ylöjärvelle kulkuun lähijunia puolen tunnin välein. Mutta se on näköpiirissä vasta vuosikymmenien päästä, kun Ylöjärvelle raitiotierata voidaan rakentaa Ylöjärven kunnan päätöksellä vaikka jo ensi vuosikymmenellä.

----------


## sub

> Tällä hetkellä kulkuyhteyden puuttuessa Ylöjärveltä tuskin juurikaan pendelöidään Seinäjoelle. Mutta jos sellainen mahdollisuus olisi, olisi Ylöjärvi houkutteleva asuinpaikka esim. niille, joiden perheessä toinen käy Tampereella ja toinen Seinäjoella töissä. Parkano on kehno, koska siellä ei ole käytännön mahdollisuutta asua aseman ympäristössä (Parkanon kaupunki hukkaa tässä ison potentiaalin, sivumennen sanoen sen kannattaisi perustaa Uusi-Parkano eli ParkaNova asemanseudulle Seinäjoen/Tampereen pendelöintiä varten).


Mielestäni tuo on varsin epärealistista spekulaatiota. Olivat yhteydet minkälaisia tahansa niin ei Seinäjoki voi olla mitään muuta kuin täysin marginaalinen työssäkäyntikohde Ylöjärveltä. Uusi-Parkanokaan tuskin on kovin todennäköinen skenaario vajaan 10 000 asukkaan muuttotappiokunnassa. 




> Väitän edelleen, että Ylöjärvi on analoginen Nokian kanssa. Nokiallahan kaukojuna pysähtyy ja on erittäin suosittu kulkuväline sekä Porin suuntaan, Tampereelle seudun sisäisenä yhteytenä että Helsinkiinkin. Tarkkaa matkustustilastoa minulla ei ole, koska se on VR-Yhtymän liikesalaisuus.


Mihinkä tämä väitteesi siitä että juna Nokialta Porin suuntaan on erittäin suosittu sitten perustuu? Ja mitä tuohon analogiaan tulee, niin onhan Porin radalla huomattavasti enemmän asutusta kuin Pohjanmaan radalla Ylöjärven ja Seinäjoen välillä.




> Pikaratikalla saadaan Ylöjärvelle samat seisakkeet tai vaikka tuplasti enemmänkin niitä, mutta vuoroväliksi kysynnästä riippuen 510 min.


Saadaan toki, samoin kuin bussitason matka-ajat ja lähes samat operointikustannukset sekä liityntäliikenne (joka tosin tulee myös lähijunavaihtoehdossa). Eli yhteydet Tampereen keskustaan saadaan kohtalaiseen kuntoon, mutta seudullisuudesta ei oikein voi puhua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse asiassa Tampereen citybaanalle olisi enemmän tarvetta kuin Pisaralle, koska Tampereella 7 laituriraidetta on oikeasti rajoite jos halutaan yhtä aikaa Seinäjoen suunnalta 2 junaa, Porista 1 juna, Jyväskylästä 1 juna, Turusta 1 juna ja Helsingistä 2 junaa Tampereen ratapihalle ja lisäksi tiheä lähiliikenne (30 minuutin välein mahtuu ilmankin tunnelia, mutta sitä tiheämmin ei enää).


Tähän tosin voi iskeä helposti Pisaran-vastustajien argumentilla takaisin: Jos Tampereelta lähtee eri suuntiin vain yhteensä 7 linjaraidetta (kolme etelään, kaksi itään, yksi länteen ja yksi pohjoiseen), miksi muka 7 laituriraidetta asemalla ja nykyiset 7 sisääntuloraidetta eivät riittäisi?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mihinkä tämä väitteesi siitä että juna Nokialta Porin suuntaan on erittäin suosittu sitten perustuu?


No ainakin erään tälläkin foorumilla kovasti puhutun linja-autoyrityksen toiminnan ansiosta Nokialta ei ole enää suoraa linja-autoyhteyttä Poriin (ellei sitten aja Murhasaaren tai Kauniaisten th:n pikavuoropysäkeille tai Tampereen Pispalaan/Keskustaan) se varmasti on nostanut Nokia-Pori junayhteyden suosiota. Tampereen suuntaan on monen suusta kuullut syyt; opiskelijalle pilkkahinta 1,3  (?) ja se ettei konduktöörit enää ehdi eivätkä enää yritäkään ehtiä rahastamaan kaikkia Nokia-Tampere välin matkustajia. Ja tästä ilosta me veronmaksajat tuetaan jokaista Tampere-Pori välin junavuoroa yli 100 00  / vuosi...

----------


## tlajunen

> Tähän tosin voi iskeä helposti Pisaran-vastustajien argumentilla takaisin: Jos Tampereelta lähtee eri suuntiin vain yhteensä 7 linjaraidetta (kolme etelään, kaksi itään, yksi länteen ja yksi pohjoiseen), miksi muka 7 laituriraidetta asemalla ja nykyiset 7 sisääntuloraidetta eivät riittäisi?


Varmistan vain, että tässä ilmeisesti tarkoitetaan, että Tampereella olisi tarkasteluajankohtana 7 laituriraidetta? Nykyäänhän siellä on vain 5, joskin 7 mahtuu kyllä (karsimalla läpiajoraiteita).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Varmistan vain, että tässä ilmeisesti tarkoitetaan, että Tampereella olisi tarkasteluajankohtana 7 laituriraidetta? Nykyäänhän siellä on vain 5, joskin 7 mahtuu kyllä (karsimalla läpiajoraiteita).


Jaa. Minä luotin vain siihen, mitä ultrix niiden määrästä sanoi. Se kai siis on poimittu lähijunasuunnitelmista.

----------


## ultrix

> Mielestäni tuo on varsin epärealistista spekulaatiota. Olivat yhteydet minkälaisia tahansa niin ei Seinäjoki voi olla mitään muuta kuin täysin marginaalinen työssäkäyntikohde Ylöjärveltä. Uusi-Parkanokaan tuskin on kovin todennäköinen skenaario vajaan 10 000 asukkaan muuttotappiokunnassa.


Uskoisin, että pendelöintiprosentti Ylöjärveltä Seinäjoelle olisi tuossa tilanteessa noin 5 % eli (työelämän ulkopuolella olevat karsien) noin tuhat kävisi Ylöjärveltä Seinäjoella töissä.




> Mihinkä tämä väitteesi siitä että juna Nokialta Porin suuntaan on erittäin suosittu sitten perustuu?


Empiirisiin havaintoihini. Sanavalinta "erittäin suosittu" oli ehkä liioittelua ja koski Nokian junaliikennettä kaikenkaikkiaan, mutta käydessäni Nokialla olen huomannut suunnilleen samanlaisen väkijoukon nousevan Porin junaan kuin Orivedellä Tampereen junaan. En sitten tiedä, ovatko matkalla Sastamalan, Kokemäen, Harjavallan vai Porin kaupunkiin.




> Ja mitä tuohon analogiaan tulee, niin onhan Porin radalla huomattavasti enemmän asutusta kuin Pohjanmaan radalla Ylöjärven ja Seinäjoen välillä.


En kiistä.




> Saadaan toki, samoin kuin bussitason matka-ajat ja lähes samat operointikustannukset sekä liityntäliikenne (joka tosin tulee myös lähijunavaihtoehdossa). Eli yhteydet Tampereen keskustaan saadaan kohtalaiseen kuntoon, mutta seudullisuudesta ei oikein voi puhua.


Tämä nyt on ihan höpöpuhetta. Yksi bussi on tyypillisesti noin 13-15 metriä pitkä, saman operointikustannuksen ratikka luokkaa 30-60 metriä, 60-metrisellä on jo käytännössä junan kapasiteetti. Mikä on sinun määritelmäsi seudullisuudelle? Jos ratikka menee Siltatielle saakka, eikö se ole tällöin mitä seudullisin raitiolinja?

Mainittakoon lisäksi, että Siltatien päähän jäisi noin 20 minuuttia seisonta-aikaa jokaiselle vuorolle. Ei kovin tehokasta operointia, ja silti lähes nykyisenkaltainen bussiliikenne olisi ylläpidettävä rinnalla.




> Tähän tosin voi iskeä helposti Pisaran-vastustajien argumentilla takaisin: Jos Tampereelta lähtee eri suuntiin vain yhteensä 7 linjaraidetta (kolme etelään, kaksi itään, yksi länteen ja yksi pohjoiseen), miksi muka 7 laituriraidetta asemalla ja nykyiset 7 sisääntuloraidetta eivät riittäisi?


Helsingissäpä onkin 18 laituriraidetta, johon johtaa vain 8 raidetta. Tampereen asemalla on 5 laituriraidetta, tulevaisuudessa 7, jotka täyttyvät ruuhkatuntina tasatunnin ympärillä seuraavasti visiotilanteessa:
IC/Pendolino HelsinkiTampereOuluIC/Pendolino OuluTampereHelsinkiInterRegio HelsinkiTampereVaasaInterRegio VaasaTampereHelsinkiInterRegio TurkuTamperePieksämäkiInterRegio PieksämäkiTampereTurkuInterRegio TamperePori/Rauma

Sitä tilaa ei kertakaikkiaan fyysisesti ole enää lähijunaliikenteelle tuossa tilanteessa, eikä oikein nytkään vaikka Pendolinoa täydentävää stoptreiniä Tampereen ja Seinäjoen välillä ei ole. Ainoa, mikä tulee kyseeseen on ajaa esim. Oriveden rataa tuleva juna Porin junaan kiinni, kuten tälläkin hetkellä toimitaan (samalta raiteelta lähtee juna Poriin ja Haapamäen suuntaan).




> No ainakin erään tälläkin foorumilla kovasti puhutun linja-autoyrityksen toiminnan ansiosta Nokialta ei ole enää suoraa linja-autoyhteyttä Poriin (ellei sitten aja Murhasaaren tai Kauniaisten th:n pikavuoropysäkeille tai Tampereen Pispalaan/Keskustaan) se varmasti on nostanut Nokia-Pori junayhteyden suosiota.


Sano vaan suoraan firman nimi: Satakunnan Liikenne Oy




> Tampereen suuntaan on monen suusta kuullut syyt; opiskelijalle pilkkahinta 1,3  (?) ja se ettei konduktöörit enää ehdi eivätkä enää yritäkään ehtiä rahastamaan kaikkia Nokia-Tampere välin matkustajia.


1.1.2012 jälkeen multa on joka kerta kyllä kysytty matkalippu NokiaTampere-välillä, sitä ennen on kyllä monella matkalla jäänyt konnari saapumatta. Halpa hinta ja mukavampi matkustusmiljöö ovat tärkeimmät syyt, miksi itse valitsen junan 95 %:lla matkustuskerroista TampereNokia-välillä. Tampereelta Poriin on oikeastaan fifty-fifty, matkustanko VR:n vai OB:n kyydissä, SL-kyytiä en kokeillut enkä edes harkinnut kertaakaan.

Mulla on vissiin vieläkin tallessa matkalippu, joka maksoi luokkaa 50 senttiä Nokialta Tampereelle, koska VR:llä oli hieno 80 % tarjouskampanja.  :Razz:

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingissäpä onkin 18 laituriraidetta --


Yhdeksäntoista (19).

----------


## sub

> Uskoisin, että pendelöintiprosentti Ylöjärveltä Seinäjoelle olisi tuossa tilanteessa noin 5 % eli (työelämän ulkopuolella olevat karsien) noin tuhat kävisi Ylöjärveltä Seinäjoella töissä.


Aika rohkea veikkaus. Vertailuna esim. Hämeenlinnan seutukunta, josta Helsinkiin pendelöi reilu 1500 henkilöä.




> Tämä nyt on ihan höpöpuhetta. Yksi bussi on tyypillisesti noin 13-15 metriä pitkä, saman operointikustannuksen ratikka luokkaa 30-60 metriä, 60-metrisellä on jo käytännössä junan kapasiteetti.


Kustannuserot operointikustannuksista ovat linkkaamassasi raportissa, lähijuna oli selvästi edullisin ja ratikan operointikustannukset olivat huomattavasti lähempänä bussivaihtoehtoa kuin junaa. 




> Mikä on sinun määritelmäsi seudullisuudelle? Jos ratikka menee Siltatielle saakka, eikö se ole tällöin mitä seudullisin raitiolinja?


Onhan se tavallaan seudullinen kun se yhden kuntarajan ylittää. Lähijunalla vaan on aivan erilaiset mahdollisuudet sitoa koko seutukunta yhteen nopeilla raideyhteyksillä.




> ja silti lähes nykyisenkaltainen bussiliikenne olisi ylläpidettävä rinnalla.


Siinähän se kieppuu nykyisen ratalinjan ympärillä tuo selvityksenkin ratikka, joten bussiliikennettä siihenkin tarvitaan täydentämään palvelua.




> Sitä tilaa ei kertakaikkiaan fyysisesti ole enää lähijunaliikenteelle tuossa tilanteessa, eikä oikein nytkään vaikka Pendolinoa täydentävää stoptreiniä Tampereen ja Seinäjoen välillä ei ole.


Tilanne ei varmaankaan ole noin paha kuin annat ymmärtää. Eiköhän tuollainen itsestäänselvyys oltaisi havaittu jossain vaiheessa, kun näitä erilaisia selvityksiä lähijunaliikenteestä on kuitenkin jo useampia tehty ja ensimmäinen vaihe on ihan käytännössäkin käynnistymässä.

----------


## ultrix

> Aika rohkea veikkaus. Vertailuna esim. Hämeenlinnan seutukunta, josta Helsinkiin pendelöi reilu 1500 henkilöä.


Myönnettäköön, että veikkaus oli stetson-harrison-menetelmällä ja puhtaasti prosenttilaskuun perustuva. Katsoin Seinäjoen pendelöintitilastoa 2010 ja sen mukaan Tampereelta on Seinäjoelle pendelöiviä 228 henkilöä, ja Seinäjoelta isoin virta (lähes 1000) tapahtuu Vaasaan päin (Tampereelle 320).





> Kustannuserot operointikustannuksista ovat linkkaamassasi raportissa, lähijuna oli selvästi edullisin ja ratikan operointikustannukset olivat huomattavasti lähempänä bussivaihtoehtoa kuin junaa.


Onko tuo nyt mikään ihme? Ensinnkin ratikan reitiksi oli valittu kieputtelureitti, joka vei Soppeenmäen kautta, vaikka se ei nykysuunnitelmien mukaan ole jatkossa enää Ylöjärven ydinkeskustaa. Toisekseen ratikka oli laskettu 8 vuoroa tunnissa, juna taas 2 vuoroa tunnissa ja seisakkeet vain Siltatie, Ylöjärvi ja Mäkkylä  oleellisesti huonompi palvelutaso.




> Onhan se tavallaan seudullinen kun se yhden kuntarajan ylittää. Lähijunalla vaan on aivan erilaiset mahdollisuudet sitoa koko seutukunta yhteen nopeilla raideyhteyksillä.


Onko mielestäsi Ylöjärveltä tarpeellisinta päästä vaihdottomalla raideyhteydellä Kangasalle, Lempäälään vai TAYSiin?




> Siinähän se kieppuu nykyisen ratalinjan ympärillä tuo selvityksenkin ratikka, joten bussiliikennettä siihenkin tarvitaan täydentämään palvelua.


Sillä erotuksella, että ratikka runkolinjana ei tarvitse keskustaan asti meneviä bussilinjoja kuin enintään nykyisenlaisen 13:n ja jonkun puolen tunnin välein Mäkkyläntietä ja Epilänkatua ajavan bussin. Junavaihdossa vuoroväli on liian harva, jotta Ylöjärvi voisi perustua liityntäliikenteeseen.




> Tilanne ei varmaankaan ole noin paha kuin annat ymmärtää. Eiköhän tuollainen itsestäänselvyys oltaisi havaittu jossain vaiheessa, kun näitä erilaisia selvityksiä lähijunaliikenteestä on kuitenkin jo useampia tehty ja ensimmäinen vaihe on ihan käytännössäkin käynnistymässä.


On havaittu, paperissa Tampeereen henkilöratapihan liikenteellinen selvitys (2006), jossa myös kaavailtiin IC-junille pysähdykset Nokialle, Ylöjärvelle sekä Lempäälään. 30 minuutin vuoroväli (solmut minuuteilla 15 ja 45) pystytään rytmittämään kaukoliikenteen kanssa siten, että konfliktit ovat vähäisiä. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä osa solmuista menee aina osittain kaukoliikenteen solmujen kanssa päällekkäin. Tällöin kauko- ja lähiliikenteen junat kohtaavat vaihdekujissa, koska osa junista on lähdössä ratapihalta samaan aikaan kun toiset saapuvat sinne.

----------


## sub

> Onko tuo nyt mikään ihme? Ensinnkin ratikan reitiksi oli valittu kieputtelureitti, joka vei Soppeenmäen kautta, vaikka se ei nykysuunnitelmien mukaan ole jatkossa enää Ylöjärven ydinkeskustaa. Toisekseen ratikka oli laskettu 8 vuoroa tunnissa, juna taas 2 vuoroa tunnissa ja seisakkeet vain Siltatie, Ylöjärvi ja Mäkkylä  oleellisesti huonompi palvelutaso.


Eikö ratikan palvelutasossa sitten ole olennaista että se vähän kieppuu ja kattaa laajemman alueen? Lähijunan palvelutasossa puolestaan mielestäni korostuu nopeus. 2 vuoroa tunnissa nopealla yhteydellä on ihan hyvä palvelutaso, lisäksi lähijunaselvityksen mukaan oikeastaan joka tunnille on mahdollista lisätä liikennettä kun neljäs kehittämisvaihe on toteutunut.




> Onko mielestäsi Ylöjärveltä tarpeellisinta päästä vaihdottomalla raideyhteydellä Kangasalle, Lempäälään vai TAYSiin?


Yksittäisen, joskin merkittävän, kohteen ylikorostaminen seudullisesta järjestelmästä puhuttaessa on tarpeetonta. Ja se että juuri Ylöjärven ratikkalinja kulkisi TAYSiin on puhdasta spekulaatiota.




> On havaittu, paperissa Tampeereen henkilöratapihan liikenteellinen selvitys (2006), jossa myös kaavailtiin IC-junille pysähdykset Nokialle, Ylöjärvelle sekä Lempäälään. 30 minuutin vuoroväli (solmut minuuteilla 15 ja 45) pystytään rytmittämään kaukoliikenteen kanssa siten, että konfliktit ovat vähäisiä. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä osa solmuista menee aina osittain kaukoliikenteen solmujen kanssa päällekkäin. Tällöin kauko- ja lähiliikenteen junat kohtaavat vaihdekujissa, koska osa junista on lähdössä ratapihalta samaan aikaan kun toiset saapuvat sinne.


Tuon jälkeen on kuitenkin tehty useita muita lähijunaan liittyviä selvityksiä. Tampereen asema on varmasti haasteellinen paikka ja vaatii tarkkaa suunnittelua sekä aikataulujen että teknisten ratkaisujen osalta. Oma kompetenssini ei tuohon riitä alkuunkaan, mutta saattaa olla että vuoden 2006 selvitys ei kaikilta osin ole enää täysin pätevä.

----------


## ultrix

> Eikö ratikan palvelutasossa sitten ole olennaista että se vähän kieppuu ja kattaa laajemman alueen? Lähijunan palvelutasossa puolestaan mielestäni korostuu nopeus. 2 vuoroa tunnissa nopealla yhteydellä on ihan hyvä palvelutaso, lisäksi lähijunaselvityksen mukaan oikeastaan joka tunnille on mahdollista lisätä liikennettä kun neljäs kehittämisvaihe on toteutunut.


Ratikka saa kieppua silloin, kun kieppumiselle on hyvä syy. En ole lainkaan vakuuttunut, että alustavassa selvityksessä käytetty reitti oli millään lailla optimaalinen Ylöjärvellä, eikä sitä selvitystä missään nimessä pidä lukea sanatarkasti vaan kaavoittaa optimaalinen reitti Ylöjärven keskustan yleiskaavoituksen yhteydessä. Tietysti parasta olisi tehdä puhdas "LR-1 Lähiraideliikenteen aluevaraus"-merkintä, jolloin tekninen toteutus jäisi kaavassa avoimeksi.

Jos Tampereen ja Ylöjärven välille rakennetaan lisäraide, sitä rataa pitää ilman muuta hyödyntää niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Jos visioimani citytunneli joskus toteutuu, radalla voisi ajaa vaikka vartin välein. Raideliikennefanina ajatuksesta saa aikamoiset kicksit, 7,5 min vuoroväli kaupunkijunissa Lielahden ja Tampereen aseman välillä!  :Redface: 




> Yksittäisen, joskin merkittävän, kohteen ylikorostaminen seudullisesta järjestelmästä puhuttaessa on tarpeetonta. Ja se että juuri Ylöjärven ratikkalinja kulkisi TAYSiin on puhdasta spekulaatiota.


TAYS on yksi seudun merkittävimmistä kohteista, lähtipä sitten Jankasta tai Kurusta. Ratikka voi toki mennä yhtä lailla Hervantaankin.




> Tuon jälkeen on kuitenkin tehty useita muita lähijunaan liittyviä selvityksiä. Tampereen asema on varmasti haasteellinen paikka ja vaatii tarkkaa suunnittelua sekä aikataulujen että teknisten ratkaisujen osalta. Oma kompetenssini ei tuohon riitä alkuunkaan, mutta saattaa olla että vuoden 2006 selvitys ei kaikilta osin ole enää täysin pätevä.


Lähijunaselvityksiä on tehty niin paljon, että tuntuu siltä, ettei vasen käsi tiedä mitä oikea tekee. Tämä nimenomainen selvitys oli TASE 2025:n osana Joukkoliikennejärjestelmän vaihtoehtotarkastelun pohjatyönä, ja se on oikeasti tosi diipillä levelillä keskittyen Tampereen aseman kapasiteettiin silloisessa nykytilanteessa eli ennen Uutta Juna-aikaa, UJA:n jälkeisessä tilanteessa, kaukoliikenteen visiotilanteessa ja visiotilanteessa + duoratikka tai lähijuna. Lähijunan perustana oli puolen tunnin vuoroväli, kuten uusimmankin lähijunaselvityksen visiotilanteessa. 

Uusin selvitys on paljon pinnallisempi ja lähinnä strateginen paperi, jonka detaljiikkaan ei pidä liikaa takertua, esim. seisakkeita voidaan toteuttaa käytännössä lähes koska tahansa vuoden varoitusajalla. Työn oleellisin osahan on lähijunaliikenteen kehittämisen vaiheistus, eli
vaiheessa toteutuu seutulipun kelpoisuus junissa (muutaman viikon päästä!)vaiheessa maksimoidaan olemassaolevan junakaluston käyttö (noin 2015-19)vaiheessa hankitaan omaa junakalustoa, jolla maksimoidaan olevan ratakapasiteetin käyttö (noin 2020 alkaen)vaiheessa rakennetaan lisäraiteita (noin 2030 alkaen)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:03 ----------

Laitetaanpa vielä linkki siihen 2006 tehtyyn selvitykseen: http://www.tampere.fi/ytoteto/aka/na...teell_selv.pdf (varoitus! tiedosto on skannattu ja siten 271,8 megatavua painava joten ei kannata ladata hitaan mobiiliyhteyden yli!)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tampereen asemalla on 5 laituriraidetta, tulevaisuudessa 7, jotka täyttyvät ruuhkatuntina tasatunnin ympärillä seuraavasti visiotilanteessa:--
> 
> Sitä tilaa ei kertakaikkiaan fyysisesti ole enää lähijunaliikenteelle tuossa tilanteessa, eikä oikein nytkään vaikka Pendolinoa täydentävää stoptreiniä Tampereen ja Seinäjoen välillä ei ole.


Selvä, mutta jos ne laiturit ja se Tampereen tunneli rakennettaisiin, mihin ne lähijunat sieltä laiturilta ja tunnelista ajaisivat, kun kerran ei ole rataakaan, jolla olisi tilaa? Ja onko oikeasti joka ikinen juna saatava siihen yhteen tasatunnin pulssiin? Miksei se voi olla vain kaukoliikenteen pulssi, jonka jälkeen hetken päästä tulee lähijunien pulssi, joka kerää vaihtomatkustajat?

----------


## ultrix

> Selvä, mutta jos ne laiturit ja se Tampereen tunneli rakennettaisiin, mihin ne lähijunat sieltä laiturilta ja tunnelista ajaisivat, kun kerran ei ole rataakaan, jolla olisi tilaa? Ja onko oikeasti joka ikinen juna saatava siihen yhteen tasatunnin pulssiin? Miksei se voi olla vain kaukoliikenteen pulssi, jonka jälkeen hetken päästä tulee lähijunien pulssi, joka kerää vaihtomatkustajat?


Kuten todettua, vartin yli ja varttia vaille tapahtuviin sykleihin lähiliikenne mahtuu kyllä, eli puolen tunnin vuoroväli on kaikkiin suuntiin realismia  Nokialle tosin joudutaan tekemään lisäraidetta ainakin LielahtiKalkku-välille. Jos Tampereella halutaan joskus sitä tiheämpi lähiliikenne, konfliktoi se välttämättä kaukoliikenteen kanssa. Citytunnelin pitäisi siis olla pitkän tähtäimen visio, joka toteutetaan joskus silloin kun olen jäämässä eläkkeelle  eli todennäköisesti 2050-luvulla.

----------


## sub

> Ja onko oikeasti joka ikinen juna saatava siihen yhteen tasatunnin pulssiin? Miksei se voi olla vain kaukoliikenteen pulssi, jonka jälkeen hetken päästä tulee lähijunien pulssi, joka kerää vaihtomatkustajat?


Visiopulssithan menevät niin, että tasatunnein on kaukojunapulssit ja lähijunille taas omat pulssinsa joko minuuttien 15 ja 45 ympärillä (30 minuutin vuoroväli) tai minuuttien 10, 30 ja 50 ympärillä (20 minuutin vuoroväli). Vaikka pidänkin pulssijärjestelmää toivottavana, niin mikäli lähijunajärjestelmää lähdetään tosissaan kehittämään sekin voi mielestäni hieman joustaa jos sillä saavutetaan raide/laiturikapasiteetin riittävyyden kannalta positiivisia tuloksia. Kaukojunapuolelta esim. Porin ja Jyväskylän väliset vaihdot ja lähijunapuolelta Ylöjärven ja Nokian väliset vaihdot voivat Tampereen asemalla joustaa jos kokonaisuus tätä vaatii. 






> Citytunnelin pitäisi siis olla pitkän tähtäimen visio, joka toteutetaan joskus silloin kun olen jäämässä eläkkeelle  eli todennäköisesti 2050-luvulla.


Kapasiteetin puolesta Citytunneliksi käsittääkseni riittäisi kaksi laituriraidetta eritasoon asemalle. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista tietää se maksaisi.

----------


## antti

Tamperelaiset itse jo puhuvat kaupunkiraitiovaunusta eivätkä mistään pikaraitsikasta. Mutta Ruotsin Malmössä ovat kehittäneet 24 metriä pitkän bussin jonka perään raitiovaunufanaatikotkin voivat kuolata. http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/pressro...buss-ut-865442    Säästyisi turha kiskojen rakentaminen, voi bussikin kulkea sopivissa kohdissa omia väyliään ja nauttia liikennevaloetuuksista. Pannaan nimeksi vaikka Hervantaexpress. Turkulaiset saavat ihan vapaasti soveltaa samaa ideaa nimeämällä saman systeemin vaikkapa Pläkkikaupunkiexpressiksi.

----------


## Jykke

> Tamperelaiset itse jo puhuvat kaupunkiraitiovaunusta eivätkä mistään pikaraitsikasta.


Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä, että Tampereen (ja Turun) raitiotie tullaan rakentamaan modernin pikaraitiotien määritelmät täyttäväksi. Kaupunkiratikka nimityksellä ollaan selkeästi haluttu tehdä eroa edelliseen rataverkkoa hyödyntävän pikaraitiotien suunnitelmaan. 




> Mutta Ruotsin Malmössä ovat kehittäneet 24 metriä pitkän bussin jonka perään raitiovaunufanaatikotkin voivat kuolata.


Mitä uutta tässä on keksitty? Maailmalla on runsaasti kaksinivelisiä linja-autoja, eikä muuten tule voittamaan Tampereen ratikkaa kapasiteetissa tämäkään ihmebussi. Tampereelle on suunniteltu ratikoiden pituudeksi 30 metriä (kaksinajossa 60) ja vuoroväliksi 7,5 minuuttia ruuhka-aikoina. Kuinkas monta bussia tarvitaan, jotta sama kapasiteetti saataisiin?




> Säästyisi turha kiskojen rakentaminen, voi bussikin kulkea sopivissa kohdissa omia väyliään ja nauttia liikennevaloetuuksista.


Olet valmis hyväksymään busseille omat väylät ja liikennevaloetuudet, mutta et raitiovaunuille? Ratikan kaista toki maksaa, mutta se on satsaus paitsi välityskykyyn, niin myös ratikan häiriöherkkyyden vähentämiseen ja aivan uuteen kaupungin kehittämisen mahdollisuuksiin. Tampereen ratikan on katsottu olevan yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava hanke, joten kiskojen pykkääminen ei millään muotoa ole turha investointi. Varsinkaan kun niillä saataisiin liikennöintikustannuksia laskettua ja matkustajamääriä nostettua. Ympäristöystävällisyys ja imagoarvo ovat sitten pelkkiä bonuksia päälle.

----------


## killerpop

> Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä, että Tampereen (ja Turun) raitiotie tullaan rakentamaan modernin pikaraitiotien määritelmät täyttäväksi. Kaupunkiratikka nimityksellä ollaan selkeästi haluttu tehdä eroa edelliseen rataverkkoa hyödyntävän pikaraitiotien suunnitelmaan.


Ennen kun satuilet enempää, kannattaisi myöntää se fakta, että modernia raitiotietä ei ole olemassakaan.

----------


## hylje

Ratikan kaista maksaa, mutta niin maksaa bussinkin kaista. Sillä ei ole rakennuskustannuksissa olennaisesti väliä, onko kaistalla kiskoja vai ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:07 ----------




> Ennen kun satuilet enempää, kannattaisi myöntää se fakta, että modernia raitiotietä ei ole olemassakaan.


Tämän ironisemmaksi ei väitettä helposti saa.

----------


## Jykke

> Ennen kun satuilet enempää, kannattaisi myöntää se fakta, että modernia raitiotietä ei ole olemassakaan.


Onko sitten modernia bussiakaan? Mielestäni dösät on kehittyneet tästä, yhtälailla kuin ratikat tästä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ennen kun satuilet enempää, kannattaisi myöntää se fakta, että modernia raitiotietä ei ole olemassakaan.


Tämä kaiketi oli jonkinlainen provokaatio ja kieltämättä herätti monenlaisia ajatuksia vastineista. Mutta sivuutan ne nyt ja tartun siihen, että puhut _ faktasta._ Tämä mielestäni oikeuttaa kysymään hyvin selkeästi: mikä raitiotiessä tarkasti ottaen tekee siitä vanhentuneen, elikkä sopimattoman hoitamaan nykyaikaisen kaupungin liikennetarpeita? Oletan nyt, että tarkoitat edellä sitä, että raitiotie on kulkuvälineenä jotenkin vanhentunut vaikkapa samassa mielessä, kuin hevoskärryt, jotka ovat kalliita käyttää ja huomattavan hitaita muihin vaihtoehtoihin nähden.

----------


## antti

Kun kirjoitin "voi bussikin kulkea sopivissa kohdissa omia väyliään ja nauttia liikennevaloetuuksista", niin en suinkaan ottanut kantaa ettei se olisi suotavaa raitiovaunuille, kuten mr. Jukke kirjoitti. 
Tärkein pointti bussivaihtoehdon puolesta on raha. HSL:n mukaan raitiovaunulla on paikkakilometrin hinta kaksinkertainen kumipyöriin nähden. Kun yhteiskunnalla tuntuu olevan rahapula muutenkin. 
Ja onkos Tampereella matkustaminen keskustasta Hervantaan hankalaa nykysysteemeilläkään jos on kapasiteetti- tai muita puutteita, niin nykytilan korjaaminen on aika lailla edullisempaa kun huimat raitiovaunuvisiot.

----------


## Jykke

> Kun kirjoitin "voi bussikin kulkea sopivissa kohdissa omia väyliään ja nauttia liikennevaloetuuksista", niin en suinkaan ottanut kantaa ettei se olisi suotavaa raitiovaunuille, kuten mr. Jukke kirjoitti.


Investointi omiin kaistoihin on (kuten Hyljekin kirjoitti) hinnaltaan aika samaa tasoa kuljetaanko siellä sitten kiskoilla vai kumipyörillä. Eli jos halutaan olla valmiita investoimaan omiin kaistoihin joukkoliikenteelle, niin kannattaa huomata että vaikka rakennuskustannukset ovat melko samat, niin kulkuvälineiden kapasiteetti ja liikennöintikustannukset ratkaisevat enemmän. Myös väylän kunnossapito on huomioitava (vignolkiskot vs. asfaltti). 




> Tärkein pointti bussivaihtoehdon puolesta on raha. HSL:n mukaan raitiovaunulla on paikkakilometrin hinta kaksinkertainen kumipyöriin nähden.


 Jos raha on tärkein pointti, niin minkä takia Tampereelle pitäisi valita hyötykustannusuhteeltaan negatiivisen puolella oleva kehitetty bussivaihtoehto, kun raitiotien on taasen todettu lisäävän matkustajamääriä ja pienentävän liikennöintikustannuksia? Nämä asiat voi käydä toteamassa alustavasta yleissuunnitelmasta. 

Helsingin ratikat kulkevat huonojen etuuksiensa kera ainoastaan kantakaupungissa, joten luonnollisesti niiden kustannukset ovat korkeat. Tampereen ratikan on tarkoitus olla keskustan ja lähiöiden välillä liikennöivä yhteys, jolloin päästään ajamaan muuallakin kuin keskustan kaltaisessa ympäristössä.

----------


## hylje

> Tärkein pointti bussivaihtoehdon puolesta on raha. HSL:n mukaan raitiovaunulla on paikkakilometrin hinta kaksinkertainen kumipyöriin nähden. Kun yhteiskunnalla tuntuu olevan rahapula muutenkin.


Helsingissä ei ole erikseen tilastoitu kantakaupungin katuverkon busseja ja pitkälle esikaupunkeihin ajavia moottoritiebusseja. Moottoritiellä tulee halpoja paikkakilometrejä, jotka peittävät katuverkon hitaat eli kalliit kilometrit. 

Helsingin raitiovaunut puolestaan ovat yksinomaan hitaassa ja tarpeettoman usein pysähtyvässä katuliikenteessä. Kilometrit ovat välttämättä hitaita (kalliita), eikä nopeita osuuksia ole vastapainoksi.

Tämän tilastoharhan välttämiseksi nykytilastoissa tulisi käyttää matkustajan nousukohtaista hintaa. Raitiovaunut ovat tällä mittarilla hyvin kannattavia. Yksi syy on, että katuverkossa matkustajia on paljon enemmän kuin moottoritiellä. Toinen on, että matkustajia on yleensä molempiin kulkusuuntiin, kun moottoritiebussilla matkustajapiikit ovat ruuhka-aikaan yksisuuntaisia. Katuverkon busseihin verrattuna raitiovaunujen selkeät runkoreitit ovat myös houkuttelevampia kuin vaikeasti hahmotettava nippu bussilinjoja. Nämä kannattavuutta parantavat ominaisuudet pätevät myös raitiovaunumaisesti linjattuihin katuverkon busseihin, mutta niitä ei edelleenkään tilastoida erikseen. Bussilinja tosin hidastuu (kallistuu) merkittävästi suuren matkustajatungoksen aikana, koska niissä ei metromaisesti kuljeta kaikista ovista.

Nousukohtaisen kannattavuuden perusteella on siis yksisilmäistä väittää raitiovaunua automaattisesti kalliiksi. Sekä Tampereen että Turun tekemissä tutkimuksissa on päinvastoin saatu selville, että raitiovaunu on joillain runkoreiteillä taloudellisempi kuin vastaava tai nykyinen bussiliikenne. Minusta ei ole syytä epäillä ettei tämä vastaa todellisuutta.

Strategisesti raitiolinja voi lisäksi olla kannattava, vaikka nykyinen bussiliikenne olisi taloudellisempaa. Raitiolinjalla on moninkertainen matkustajakapasiteetin kasvunvara verrattuna bussilinjaan. Kapasiteetti saadaan nopeasti käyttöön kaupungin kunnianhimoisen tiivistämisen mukana. Käsittääkseni sekä Turussa että Tampereella on tutkittu myös tälläisiä strategisia linjauksia, mutta ne toteutettaneen vasta ensimmäisten välittömästi kannattavien linjojen jälkeen. Ensimmäisten linjojen varrella riittänee kaupungistamisen varaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Täytyy nyt vähän kompata Killerpopin viestiä, sillä ilmaisu "moderni katuraitiotie" on todellakin aika hämärä ja voi ihan aiheellisesti kysyä, mitä se "moderni" tässä yhteydessä tarkoittaa, kun se on näitä vähän joka paikkaan sopivia termejä, joka tarkoittaa milloin mitäkin ja aika usein ei yhtään mitään. Väljähtänyttä kielikuvaa käyttääkseni se on tyhjyyttään kumiseva sana.

Mutta termillä yritetään kaiketi tehdä selväksi, että Tampereelle tulee toisentapainen järjestelmä kuin Helsinkiin. Modernista puhuminen on tässä tilanteessa ihan järkeenkäypää, sillä viimeisin iso raitiotiekonseptin uudistus ajoittuu karkeasti 70 - 80 -luvuille, mutta viimeisin isompi Helsingin raitioteiden kohennus tehtiin 50-luvulla. Tietysti paljon myöhemmin tilattiin nivelraitiovaunut ja se oli iso asia, mutta tässä yhteydessä ei rataverkkoon taikka liikennöintiin yleensä lainkaan koskettu, vaan nivelraitiovaunut yksinkertaisesti korvasivat vanhat teliraitiovaunujunat yksi yhteen. (En tunne yksityiskohtia tarkemmin, mutta niistä voi lukea vaikka Raitiotieseuran nettisivuilta ja varmaan täälläkin moni on valmis kertomaan Helsingin raitioteiden historiasta tarkemmin.)

Eli itse olisin valmis pitämään "modernina" viimeisimmän raitiotieaallon järjestelmiä, joiden pohjana on Saksassa jo 60-luvulla luotu stadtbahn -konsepti ja siihen liittyvät uudet duwag -tyyppiset niveraitiovaunut. Näistä sitten syntyi nykyaikainen raitiotie, kun alkuperäisestä stadtbahn -konseptista luovuttiin, mutta monet sen osat jatkoivat elämäänsä. Kehitysvaihetta seurasi laajenemisvaihe, jonka alun voisi vaikka sitoa Strassburgin (anteeksi virheellinen kieliasu) uuteen raitiotiehen. Laajenemsivaihe ei ole vielä päättynyt, hiljakseen aalto on ehtinyt pohjolaankin ja ihan vihonviimeisenä se näkyisi rantautuvan Suomeenkin.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kun kirjoitin "voi bussikin kulkea sopivissa kohdissa omia väyliään ja nauttia liikennevaloetuuksista", niin en suinkaan ottanut kantaa ettei se olisi suotavaa raitiovaunuille, kuten mr. Jukke kirjoitti. 
> Tärkein pointti bussivaihtoehdon puolesta on raha. HSL:n mukaan raitiovaunulla on paikkakilometrin hinta kaksinkertainen kumipyöriin nähden. Kun yhteiskunnalla tuntuu olevan rahapula muutenkin. 
> Ja onkos Tampereella matkustaminen keskustasta Hervantaan hankalaa nykysysteemeilläkään jos on kapasiteetti- tai muita puutteita, niin nykytilan korjaaminen on aika lailla edullisempaa kun huimat raitiovaunuvisiot.


Tilastojen ymmärtäminen tuntuu yleisesti olevan kovin vaikeaa keskivertoihmisille. Erityisen vaikeaa tuntuu olevan tilastojen takana olevien ilmiöiden "näkeminen". Tässä tapauksessa ei liene kovin vaikeaa ymmärtää että miksi Helsingissä Itäväylän vierellä 80 km/h kulkevan 135 m pitkän metrojunan kilometrikustannus on alhaisempi kuin Bulevardilla tai Mechelininkadulla autojonon keskellä seisovan 20 m pitkän raitiovaunun. Raideliikennevälineen paikkakilometrikustannuksiin kun vaikuttavat (viisaammat korjatkaa) sekä: A) Kulkuneuvon energiankulutus, B) Kulkuneuvon paikkamäärä, C) Ajokilometreistä riippuvat huoltokulut, esim. pyörien sorvaustarve että D) Se kuinka paljon kulkuneuvo ehtii näitä kustannuksia kerätä suhteessa näihin edellä mainittuihin kustannuksiin (l. keskinopeus) Ei se minua niinkään hämmästytä, että asia tuntuu olevan tällä forumilla vaikea ymmärtää. Sen sijaan olen huolestuneempi siitä, että se tuntuu olevan myös alan oikeiden ammattilaisten keskuudessa vaikea ymmärtää.

Tämän ongelman korjaamiseen on pelkistetysti kaksi vaihtoehtoa: Raitioliikenteen siirtäminen tunneleihin tai maanpäällisten ongelmien korjaaminen. Tunnelien rakentaminen maksaa suuruusluokkaa useita satoja miljoonia euroja ja maanpäällisten ongelmien korjaaminen 10-50 miljoonaa euroa riippuen siitä toteutetaanko vain välttämättömät tekniset muutokset ja tyydytään muuten parkkipaikkojen poistamiseen ja kaistajärjestelyihin (ja suuren kitinän kuuntelemiseen asukkaiden taholta) vai rakennetaanko kompensaatioksi ongelmapaikkoihin sekä tunneleita autoliikenteelle että parkkiluolia asukkaille ja työssäkäyville (ja vähennetään muutoksista aiheutuvan kitinän määrää).

Mitäs siis tehdään?

Huvittavaa on muuten se, että samat henkilöt jotka tällä forumilla vastustavat kiivaiten raitiotiehankkeita, eivät kuitenkaan ole niitä kovimpia raskasraide- tai autoliikennehankkeiden vastustajia... Sama tosin pätee yleiseen suomalaiseen politiikkaan... Jos nimittäin suuret investoinnit noin huolettavat, niin luulisi linjan silloin olevan johdonmukainen.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaikka tämä on tullut automaattiuutisena omaan topikkiinsa (osittain), niin minusta on hyvä ottaa teksti tännekin talteen. Uutisketju kun on lähinnä linkki, ja se lakkaa joskus toimimasta. Näin siis tänään:


---


Ehdotus Tampereen raitiotien aloituslinjaksi: Sammonkadun, Itsenäisyydenkadun ja Pispalan kautta, Taysista oma linja keskustaan
16.5.2013 kello 10:10

Tampereen modernin kaupunkiraitiotien ensimmäisen linjan reittivaihtoehtojen tarkastelu välillä HervantakeskustaLentävänniemi on valmistunut. Pari vuotta sitten valmistuneessa alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa reitille jäi kolmeen kohtaan vaihtoehtoja. Tämän kevään suunnittelutyön johtopäätöksenä esitetään, että linjauksista valittaisiin Sammonkatu, Itsenäisyydenkatu ja Pispalan valtatie. Näiden vaihtoehtoina olivat Teiskontie, Kalevantie ja Paasikiventie. Tays otettaisiin mukaan omalla raitiotiehaaralla.

Kaupunginhallituksen suunnittelukokous käsittelee raitiotien reittivalintaa kokouksessaan maanantaina 20. toukokuuta 2013.

Raitiotien suunnittelu on merkittävä kaupunkisuunnitteluhanke, jossa liikenneratkaisujen lisäksi tutkitaan asumisen ja palvelujen kehittämistä hyvän joukkoliikenteen läheisyydessä.
Kantavana ajatuksena on joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuuden kasvattaminen joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa nostamalla kaupungin tavoitteiden mukaisesti. Vahvoilla joukkoliikennevirroilla on perusteltua siirtyä bussiliikennettä tehokkaampien joukkoliikennevälineiden käyttöön.

Taysin alue otettaisiin jo aloitusvaiheessa omalla haaralla. Taysin linja tulisi kampus- ja sairaala-alueen sisälle omaa siltaa yli Valtatie 12:n (Kekkosentie-Hervannan valtaväylä), jolloin vältyttäisiin kuormittamasta lisää jo nyt ongelmallista Teiskontietä.

Selvitystyössä tehdyn arvion mukaan tämä kahden linjan ratkaisu maksaisi suunnilleen saman verran kuin vertailun vaihtoehtona ollut linjaus Hervannasta Kissanmaan ja Teiskontien kautta keskustaan päin. Sammonkadun kautta tehtävä linjaus toisi nopeamman yhteyden Hervannasta keskustaan päin. Kissanmaan kautta linjaus olisi noin viisi minuuttia hitaampi. Sekä Hervannasta että Taysin alueelta matkustustarve suuntautuu enemmän keskustaan kuin näiden alueiden välille.

Itsenäisyydenkadun valintaa Kalevantien sijaan tukevat Hämeenkadun kehittämispyrkimykset, hyvä rautatieaseman ja kaupallisen keskustan saavutettavuus, nopeus, suurempi väestöpohja ja Tammelan täydennysrakentamisen suunnitelmat.


Selvitys toisi raitiotien Pispalan valtatielle

Selvitystyön johtopäätösten mukaan raitiotie Pispalan kannaksella tulisi suunnitella Pispalan valtatielle. Pispalan valtatietä kehitettäisiin joukkoliikenteen ja paikallisen ajoneuvoliikenteen väylänä, jossa autot liikkuvat joukkoliikenteen, jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräilijöiden ehdoilla.

Pispalan valtatien valintaa tukevat mahdollisuus laajentaa raitiotietä Tesoman suuntaan sekä paremmat mahdollisuudet bussien ja raitiotien vaihtojärjestelyihin Vaitinarossa.

Paasikiventien reittivaihtoehdossa on Mustalahden ja Sepänkadun liittymien välisellä osuudella suuria toteutettavuuteen liittyviä epävarmuustekijöitä niin väylän ahtauteen kuin valtakunnallisen rautatien lisäraiteiden tilatarpeisiin liittyen.

Reittivaihtoehtojen selvityksessä tarkasteltiin muun muassa Liikenneviraston ja Pirkanmaan ELY-keskuksen lausuntoihin liittyen erityisesti niitä paikkoja, joissa raitiotie kohtaisi valtakunnallisia teitä ja rautatiealuetta.

Myös kuntalaiskyselyn tulokset otettiin huomioon. Niissä enemmän suosiota saivat nyt ehdotettava Pispalan valtatien reitti sekä Itsenäisyydenkadun reitti. Yleisökyselyssä painottui myös Taysin alueen ottaminen mukaan ensi vaiheen raitiotiereitille.


Kolmannes joukkoliikenteestä siirtyisi raitiotielle

Raitiotien yleissuunnittelun projekti- ja ohjausryhmien johtopäätös on, että ensimmäiseksi toteutettavan raitiotielinjan on tarkoituksenmukaista tukeutua ensisijaisesti nykyiseen yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja palvella asukkaiden nykyisiä liikkumistarpeita. Hervannan suunta on nyt raskaimmin kuormitettu linja-autolinja. Rakentamalla raitiotie ehdotetulle HervantakeskustaLentävänniemi-linjalle saataisiin jo ensimmäisessä vaiheessa lähes kolmasosa Tampereen sisäisestä joukkoliikenteestä siirrettyä raiteille.

Johtopäätöksenä on, että seuraavan toteutusvaiheen linjoja voidaan suunnitella tulevaisuuden maankäyttöön perustuen. Ensimmäisen vaiheen raitiotielinjan pitää olla teknisesti toteuttamiskelpoinen ja mahdollisimman riippumaton muun liikennejärjestelmän tai uuden maankäytön kehittymisestä. Raitiotien on toimittava tehokkaasti ja taloudellisesti osana kaupungin ja seudun olevaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.

Kaupunki teetti reittisuunnittelun rinnalla selvityksen vertailtavien raitiotiereittien vaikutuksista kaupungin kiinteistöomaisuudesta saataviin tuloihin. Selvityksen johtopäätös on, että raitiotie tuo merkittäviä kiinteistöomaisuudesta saatavia lisätuloja kaupungille. Tarkastelussa ei ole niin merkittäviä eroja eri reiteillä, että ne vaikuttaisivat reittivaihtoehtojen valintaan.


Reitin valinnan jälkeen tarkempaan suunnitteluun

Kaupunkiraitiotien ensimmäisen reitin selvitystyötä on nyt tehty, jotta auki olevista vaihtoehdoista voidaan valita jatkosuunnitteluun vietävä reitti. Kun päätös ensimmäisen linjan ajoreitistä saadaan, alkaa tarkempi raitiotielinjan tekninen yleissuunnittelu.

Yleissuunnittelun aikana tuotetaan päätöksentekoa varten lisää tietoa muun muassa hankkeen vaikutuksista ja kustannuksista. Varsinainen päätös raitiotien rakentamisesta tehdään tavoiteaikataulun mukaan vuoden 2014 keväällä.

Tampereen modernin kaupunkiraitiotien yleissuunnittelu alkoi yhdessä Turun kaupungin kanssa vuoden 2012 aikana. Parhaillaan on meneillään tarjouskilpailu Tampereen ja Turun kaupunkien yhteistyönä teetettävästä raitioteiden toiminta- ja rahoitusmallien selvitystyöstä.

---

Ja omana kommenttina: minusta reittivalinnat ovat aivan oikeat. Suora, nopea linja kuitenkin siten, ettei pyllistetä Pispalalle vaan valitaan tiheämpi asutus nopeamman linjan sijaan siinä kohtaa. TAYS:n "tynkälinja" on mainio juttu myös  jatkuu siitä sitten Ylöjärvelle aikanaan.

----------


## ultrix

> TAYS:n "tynkälinja" on mainio juttu myös  jatkuu siitä sitten Ylöjärvelle aikanaan.


Varmaan Ylöjärvellekin lännessä, mutta TAYS:ista jatketaan kuitenkin itäänpäin Linnainmaalle (Koilliskeskukseen) ja edelleen LamminrahkaanOjalaan  :Smile:

----------


## sub

> Ehdotus Tampereen raitiotien aloituslinjaksi: Sammonkadun, Itsenäisyydenkadun ja Pispalan kautta, Taysista oma linja keskustaan
> 16.5.2013 kello 10:10


Vaikka en kaikilta osin ole ollenkaan samaa mieltä ehdotuksen kanssa, niin täytyy myöntää että kuntalaisten mielipiteet linjausehdotuksessa on huomioitu hienosti, ja näin sen demokratiassa on syytä mennäkin. Nyt sitten kannattaisi ihan oikeastikin alkaa kiinnittämään huomiota toteutettamisongelmiin ja niiden ratkaisuun, joita on huomattavasti tuolla valitullakin linjauksella. Huopaaminen eri linjausvaihtoehtojen välillä saadaan toivottavasti ihan virallisestikin pikapuoliin lopetettua ja päästään keskittymään siihen miten ratikka toteutetaan parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla valitulla linjauksella.

----------


## antti

Mitenkäs soveltuisi Trondheimin malli Tampereelle, säästyisi aika lailla rahaa ja matkustajille kuitenkin vastaava tai parempi palvelu kuin kaupunkiraitiovaunulla    http://miljopakken.no/wp-content/upl...tredningen.pdf

----------


## Knightrider

Adelaiden O-bahn tuli kymmeniä miljoonia australian dollareita halvemmaksi, kuin vastaava pikaraitiotie - joka siis oli alun perin tarkoitus rakentaa. O-bahnin myötä liityntälinjojakaan ei sittenkään tarvittu, kun uraa pitkin kiitää suorat bussilinjat lähiöihin. Projektin aikataulu ja budjettikin piti hyvin ja konseptiin on oltu tyytyväisiä. Ainoa, mihin ei osattu varautua oli liityntäparkkipaikkojen määrä, joita tänä vuonna lisätään. Väittäisin, että O-bahn nauttii sekä raidekertoimen, että joustavan kumipyöräliikenteen eduista.

Mikään muu massajoukkoliikenneväline ei kykene samaan huippunopeus (100km/h)-vuoroväli (20s)-suhteeseen vastaavalla turvallisuustasolla. Itse uraa matalammat esineet, kuten roskat, oksat, puupalat tai lumi/jääkokkareet radalla eivät aiheuta mitään, sillä sivupyörien ansiosta bussi ei voi suistua mihinkään suuntaan. Olettaisin tosin, että Suomessa tarvittaisiin talvella silti jonkin sortin lämmitystä ja/tai harja-autoa, kuten raitiotie vaatii harjavaunun ja huonoimmassa skenaariossa vaihteet voivat jumiutua ja johtojen päälle kertyä jääkerros.

[video rakentamisen ajalta, paljon tietoa esillä olleista vaihtoehdoista, testeistä, kuluista ym.]
[esittelyvideo, tietoa käytännön ]
Tykkäsin itse katsoa molemmat.

----------


## hezec

> Mitenkäs soveltuisi Trondheimin malli Tampereelle, säästyisi aika lailla rahaa ja matkustajille kuitenkin vastaava tai parempi palvelu kuin kaupunkiraitiovaunulla    http://miljopakken.no/wp-content/upl...tredningen.pdf


Eikö tämä nyt ole käyty läpi aika moneen kertaan? Jos BRT tehdään kunnolla, se vaatii omaa väylää ihan siinä missä raitiovaunukin, eikä rakentamisen hinnassa ole merkittävää eroa. Yksikkökoko sen sijaan jää väistämättä pienemmäksi, mikä nostaa kuljettajien määrää ja (luultavasti) myös energiankulutusta per matkustajapaikka. Sille on syynsä, että melkein kaikki BRT-järjestelmät ovat "banaanivaltioissa", joissa palkkataso on olematon ja öljyä riittää omasta takaa. Kumipyörät asfaltilla eivät myöskään millään tarjoa yhtä tasaista kyytiä kuin teräspyörät teräskiskoilla. Kunhan suoraan kiskojen rinnalla ei ole ahtaita parkkipaikkoja, ei bussin paremmalla väistömahdollisuudellakaan ole juuri merkitystä.

Palvelutasoa sillä voi periaatteessa parantaa niin, että runkolinjan päistä bussit jatkavat suoraan eri määränpäihin ja siten vähentävät vaihtojen tarvetta. Tuossa Trondheimin suunnitelmassa ainakin esitetään näin. Käsittääkseni Tampereella ei kuitenkaan ole tarkoitus siirtyä ratikan myötäkään kovin liityntäpainotteiseen verkostoon, koska ratikoilla käytännössä vain korvataan kuormitetuimmat nykyiset bussilinjat. Sitä hyötyä ei siis ole saavutettavissa.

Trondheimin suunnitelmasta pisti myös silmään (s. 12) se, että siellä halutaan nyt lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä mm. rakentamalla bussikaistoja ja ottamalla käyttöön nykyistä pidempiä (nivel- tai teli-) busseja. Tampereella taidetaan olla tässä kehityksessä hieman pidemmällä: pääreiteillä on aika pitkälti omat kaistat (joskaan ei ratikkamaisesti keskellä) ja telibussit käytössä jo nyt, eli siinä ei enää ole kovin paljoa kasvunvaraa. Onkohan Trondheimissakin seuraava vaihe kiskojen vetäminen näille uusille bussikaistoille? Kannattaa myös muistaa, että siellä on jo oma "museoratikka" (käsittääkseni alun perin huvila-alueen rakennuttajan peruja melkein vuosisadan takaa, vrt. Kulosaari), joka saattaa vaikuttaa paikallisten päättäjien käsityksiin. Bergenin kokemukset pikaratikasta eivät ehkä vielä ole ehtineet upota selkäytimeen.

Lyhyesti: soveltuisi aika heikosti.

----------


## Jykke

> Mitenkäs soveltuisi Trondheimin malli Tampereelle, säästyisi aika lailla rahaa ja matkustajille kuitenkin vastaava tai parempi palvelu kuin kaupunkiraitiovaunulla


Tai miten olis Bergenin malli Tampereelle? 

Oletko antti lukenut Tampereen alustavaa yleisuunnitelmaa edes? Bussien runkojärjestelmä on tutkittu (johdinautoja myöten) ja todettu liikennöintikustannuksiltaan suuremmaksi ja matkustajamääriltään jäävän vähäisemmäksi kuin mitä raitiotiellä saataisiin. Onko Trondheimin mallissa keksitty jotain mullistavaa mikä muuttaisi tämän? Itse en ole ainakaan vielä löytänyt mainintaa. 




> Väittäisin, että O-bahn nauttii sekä raidekertoimen, että joustavan kumipyöräliikenteen eduista.


Tällaiset urabussit tuntuvat olleen 80-luvun epätoivoinen yritys tarjota kilpailija raideliikenteelle. Hyödyt vaan jäävät olemattomiksi, kun rakennetaan raitiotien hintaista rataa pienemmän kapasiteetin omaaville kulkuvälineille. Tällaiset "perinteiset" urabussit ovatkin jo maailmalla hiipumassa pelkäksi muistoksi erikoisten kulkuvälineiden kategoriaan. Sen sijaan Translohrit ym. yhdellä raiteella ohjattavat urabussit, ovat pitkälti näiden jälkeläisiä jotka elävät nyt omaa buumiaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Mitenkäs soveltuisi Trondheimin malli Tampereelle, säästyisi aika lailla rahaa ja matkustajille kuitenkin vastaava tai parempi palvelu kuin kaupunkiraitiovaunulla    http://miljopakken.no/wp-content/upl...tredningen.pdf


Kuten hezeckin totesi, Tampereella on käytännössä katsoen tuo malli jo käytössä. Tosin tossa paperissa mainittiin sana _trikk_ seitsemän kertaa, se meiltä vielä puuttuu vaikka ystävyyskaupungillamme sellainen on ollut jo satakunta vuotta.  :Wink: 

Jos ystävyyskaupungeista otetaan mallia, niin Chemnitz, Linz, Norrköping ja Odense ovat hyviä esimerkkejä. Ja ennen kaikkea Essen, josta lisää alla:




> Adelaiden O-bahn tuli kymmeniä miljoonia australian dollareita halvemmaksi, kuin vastaava pikaraitiotie - joka siis oli alun perin tarkoitus rakentaa. O-bahnin myötä liityntälinjojakaan ei sittenkään tarvittu, kun uraa pitkin kiitää suorat bussilinjat lähiöihin. Projektin aikataulu ja budjettikin piti hyvin ja konseptiin on oltu tyytyväisiä. Ainoa, mihin ei osattu varautua oli liityntäparkkipaikkojen määrä, joita tänä vuonna lisätään. Väittäisin, että O-bahn nauttii sekä raidekertoimen, että joustavan kumipyöräliikenteen eduista.


Tampere ei ole Adelaide, eikä edes Essen, joka on Adelaiden esikuva. Essenissähän iso osa urabussiverkosta on lakkautettu viime vuosikymmenellä, koska kaluston ja väylän uusiminen olisi tullut liian kalliiksi. (Kuulostaako tutulta?  :Wink: )

Voisin kuvitella, että Tampereen oloissa tuollainen betoninen järjestelmä kärsisi pahoista routa- ja kosteusvaurioista, ellei sitä suojattaisi poikkeuksellisen tehokkaasti. Betonihan alkaa rapautua muutamassa vuodessa, etenkin jos siihen kohdistuu säännöllinen ja raskas rasitus.




> Olettaisin tosin, että Suomessa tarvittaisiin talvella silti jonkin sortin lämmitystä ja/tai harja-autoa, kuten raitiotie vaatii harjavaunun ja huonoimmassa skenaariossa vaihteet voivat jumiutua ja johtojen päälle kertyä jääkerros.


Sitä pelkään minäkin. Eikä tuollaisen betoni-infran rakentaminen ole yhtään sen halvempaa nauhakustannukseltaan kuin raitiotien, etuna toki mahdollisuus käyttää katuverkkoa, jolloin varsinaista erityisinfraa tarvitaan raitiotietä vähemmän. Mutta epäilisin, etteivät hyödyt ylittäisi kustannuksia ainakaan Tampereen olosuhteissa, koska en keksi yhtäkään etua tavalliseen bussiliikenneinfraan (bussikaistat ja liva-etuudet) verrattuna. Pelkkä kuriositeetti "tsiigaa mutsi, ilman käsiä!" ei vielä säästä esim. henkilöstökustannuksista euroakaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

En edes uskalla arvailla, kuinka usein tuollainen betoniurabussi pysähtyisi kuin tikku kakkaan lumen pakkautuessa pyörien alla jääkokkareiksi uriin. Ja milläs sitä jäätä lähdetään poistamaan, kun siellä on bussi tukoksena? Tätä ei uratkaan kestäisi. Varmaan kahden talven jälkeen se olisi loppuunajettu ilman minkäänlaisia hoitotoimenpiteitä. Kai siihen joku järkevä syy on, ettei tällaisia urabusseja pohjolassa/sohjolassa näy. Jos BRT:tä pitäisi alkaa väsäämään, tehtäköön se sellaiseen infraan, joka kestää ja on ajokuntoinen talvisin. Mutta BRT:tä ei voi mitenkään - ei varsinkaan näin pohjoisessa - saada kulkemaan 100 km/h omalla, itseohjaavalla väylällään turvallisesti tai edullisesti tiheällä vuorovälillä. Kiskoliikenne, eli lähijunat ja ratikat, ovat aivan ylivoimaisia kuljettamaan suuria ihmismassoja kaupunkiliikenteessä edes jotenkin järkevin kustannuksin ja kaikissa olosuhteissa. Ainakaan muusta ei näillä vielä leveyspiireillä ole konkreettista esimerkkiä.

----------


## 339-DF

En mäkään näe urabussissa mitään järkeä. Sanoisin näin, että jos se olisi loistava systeemi, niitä olisi jo maailma täynnä. Mutta ei ole.

Ei kuitenkaan pidä keksiä perusteettomia perusteluja. Sohjo-ongelman voi ratkaista katulämmityksellä, joka tosin ei tee kustannuspuolella hyvää. Routaongelma on ratkaistavissa kunnon perustamisella. Vaihdottomuus liityntälinjoille on plussaa  kyllä liityntää tulee Tampereellekin tavalla tai toisella, vaikkei tietenkään sellaisessa mittakaavassa kuin Helsingin metrossa. Onhan (olihan) Helsingin ratikkalinjoillakin pienimuotoisia liityntälinjoja, virallisia ja epävirallisia. Esimerkiksi Hervannassa ratikka kulkee näillä näkymin vain yhtä reittiä, sen sijaan runkobussi voisi haarautua vaikkapa kolmia.

----------


## hylje

> kyllä liityntää tulee Tampereellekin tavalla tai toisella.


Vaihtamista runkoratikkaan tulee varmasti. Toisaalta varsinaisia liityntälinjoja joilla pääsee vain ratikkapysäkille ei välttämättä tarvita. Ratikka kulkee keskustaan vain yhtä reittiä monesta, ja poikittaistakin kysyntää löytyy.

Toimiva verkosto tarvitsee silti toimivat vaihdot. Jospa Tampereella vältettäisiin perihelsinkiläinen liityntä: liityntälinja saapuu aikataulun mukaisesti metroasemalle sillä minuutilla, kun metro lähtee kaupunkiin.

----------


## hmikko

> Mikään muu massajoukkoliikenneväline ei kykene samaan huippunopeus (100km/h)-vuoroväli (20s)-suhteeseen vastaavalla turvallisuustasolla.


Onko Tampereen suunnitelmassa missään 100 km/h pysäkkiväliä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaihtamista runkoratikkaan tulee varmasti. Toisaalta varsinaisia liityntälinjoja joilla pääsee vain ratikkapysäkille ei välttämättä tarvita.


Minäkin uskon, että Tampereella osataan suunnitella linjasto siten, että ratikkapysäkille päättyviä, vain liityntätarkoituksessa olemassa olevia linjoja, on hyvin vähän jos ollenkaan. Tuohon vaaditaan järkevä ideologia ja pätevä suunnittelu, ja minusta Tampere on näyttänyt, että siellä molemmat ovat hanskassa.

----------


## vristo

Ei kai nyt bussia ohjaamaan tarvita mitään uria tai kaukaloita, sen tekee ammattitaitoinen kuljettaja.

----------


## Albert

Kiva katsella kuvia aiheesta Adelaide o-bahn. "Radalla" palaneita, ja suistuneita henkilö-ja pakettiautoja, sekä myös suistuneita busseja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kiva katsella kuvia aiheesta Adelaide o-bahn. "Radalla" palaneita, ja suistuneita henkilö-ja pakettiautoja, sekä myös suistuneita busseja.


Sait minutkin katsomaan. Noin raskaan betoni-infran rinnalla pölkkyrata-ratikka on kyllä halpaa huvia. Mikä mahtaa olla Adelaiden o-bahnin kilometrikustannus? Siis investointi ja kunnossapito?

----------


## Albert

> Noin raskaan betoni-infran rinnalla pölkkyrata-ratikka on kyllä halpaa huvia.


Tuo on aivan totta!
Entäs meidän talvemme; kun tulee parikymmentä senttiä nuoskalunta, joka jäätyy. Siinä alkaa betoni kummasti kulua, kun sitä järsitään pois. Ja suola taitaa olla yksi pahimmista betonin vihulaisista.
Sitten kun pinta on rikki, niin kuluminen on nopeaa (kokemusta betoniportaista). Roudan vaikutuksesta en sano mitään.
Kuvien perusteella Adelaiden betonirataa on siellä, missä "ei ole mitään", siis metsän siimeksessä ja kedoilla. Paikallisella Hämeenkadulla bussit kulkevat kuitenkin kuten bussit kulkevat.

Ja kuten vristo sanoi:



> Ei kai nyt bussia ohjaamaan tarvita mitään uria tai kaukaloita, sen tekee ammattitaitoinen kuljettaja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sohjo-ongelman voi ratkaista katulämmityksellä, joka tosin ei tee kustannuspuolella hyvää. Routaongelma on ratkaistavissa kunnon perustamisella.


Niin, saahan rahalla mitä haluaa, vaikka metron Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään. Valitettavasti sellaisia rahoja Suomessa tuskin käytetään mihinkään bussi- tai ratikkahaaveisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, saahan rahalla mitä haluaa, vaikka metron Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään.


Tosin juuri nyt en olisi ihan vakuuttunut siitä, että edes rahalla saa _automaattimetron_ Matinkylään.

----------


## Knightrider

> En edes uskalla arvailla, kuinka usein tuollainen betoniurabussi pysähtyisi kuin tikku kakkaan lumen pakkautuessa pyörien alla jääkokkareiksi uriin.


Bussi jyräisi läpi, sillä se ei voi suistua pienestä jääkokkareesta sivupyörien ansiosta - kuten videossa demonstroidaan. Isoja jääkokkareita taas ei taivaalta sada sellaisenaan, vaan ne muodostuvat pikkuhiljaa, jos kokeiltaisiin säästää lämmityksessä. 


> milläs sitä jäätä lähdetään poistamaan, kun siellä on bussi tukoksena? Tätä ei uratkaan kestäisi. Varmaan kahden talven jälkeen se olisi loppuunajettu ilman minkäänlaisia hoitotoimenpiteitä.


Oletko tosissasi? Tietysti, jos lämmitys "unohdettaisiin", näin kävisi. 


> Kiskoliikenne, eli lähijunat ja ratikat, ovat aivan ylivoimaisia kuljettamaan suuria ihmismassoja kaupunkiliikenteessä edes jotenkin järkevin kustannuksin ja kaikissa olosuhteissa. Ainakaan muusta ei näillä vielä leveyspiireillä ole konkreettista esimerkkiä.


Jos mitään ei voi tehdä ilman esimerkkiä, on tehtävä esimerkki. Kiskoliikenne on mielestäsi järkevää kustannuksiltaan, vaikka se on sitä kalleinta. Ainoastaan järjettömät ehdotukset, kuten helikopteri, kaupungin sisäinen lentoliikenne, sukellusvene ja limusiinibussi voivat nousta raideliikenteen kustannustason yli. Metropolien massakuljetuksissa matkustajakohtainen kustannus toki laskee, mutta Tamperetta en sellaisena pidä.



> Onko Tampereen suunnitelmassa missään 100 km/h pysäkkiväliä?


Niillä pysäkeillä, joilta ei tule ketään kyytiin tai jää ulos, ei ole tarvetta pysähtyäkään.



> Mikä mahtaa olla Adelaiden o-bahnin kilometrikustannus? Siis investointi ja kunnossapito?


Virallisissa videoissa väitettiin, että molemmat muodostuivat huomattavasti raitiotietä alhaisemmiksi.



> Entäs meidän talvemme; kun tulee parikymmentä senttiä nuoskalunta, joka jäätyy. Siinä alkaa betoni kummasti kulua, kun sitä järsitään pois. Ja suola taitaa olla yksi pahimmista betonin vihulaisista.


Ei kannata antaa lumen sataa vapaasti niin kauan, että se jäätyy. Eikä kannata myöskään kylvää sitä suolaa. Paras ratkaisu olisi todennäköisesti jatkuva lämmitys pakkasella..

Myös katuverkko vaatii talvella aurausta ja suolausta, joten ei sekään jäättömänä ja nollakustanteisena pysy. Samaten raideliikenne vaatii enemmän ylläpitokustannuksia talvisin.

----------


## sane

> Jos mitään ei voi tehdä ilman esimerkkiä, on tehtävä esimerkki. Kiskoliikenne on mielestäsi järkevää kustannuksiltaan, vaikka se on sitä kalleinta. Ainoastaan järjettömät ehdotukset, kuten helikopteri, kaupungin sisäinen lentoliikenne, sukellusvene ja limusiinibussi voivat nousta raideliikenteen kustannustason yli. Metropolien massakuljetuksissa matkustajakohtainen kustannus toki laskee, mutta Tamperetta en sellaisena pidä.


Kiskoliikenne ei ole automaattisesti sitä kalleinta, vaikka sen kiinteät kustannukset ylittävätkin usein bussivaihtoehdon kiinteät kustannukset (betonikaukaloista kyllä vaikea uskoa). Ihmisillä on yleisesti vaikeuksia hahmottaa elinkaarikustannuksia, eli sitä että yleensä investoinneissa rakentamisvaiheen kustannukset ovat pieniä suhteessa koko elinkaaren aikaisiin kustannuksiin. Tämä johtaa räikeisiin yleisöosastokirjoituksiin, joissa kritisoidaan esimerkiksi Tampereen pikaraitiotien _rakentamisvaiheen_ kustannuksia, ottamatta mitenkään kantaa koko elinkaaren aikaisiin kustannuksiin. Eikä täten myöskään uskota virkamiesten tai poliitikkojen puheita kokonaistaloudellisuudesta, sillä 100 milj  enemmän tänään tuntuu paljon merkittävämmältä asialta kuin mahdollinen 150 milj  säästö hankkeen elinkaaren aikana.

Otetaan yksi räikeä esimerkki. Hanke A maksaa 150 milj , liikennöintikustannuksiksi 15 milj /vuosi. Hanke B sen sijaan saadaan 30 milj :llä, mutta liikennöintikustannukset ovatkin 30 milj /vuosi. Kumpi kannattaa toteuttaa?

Olisin muutenkin hieman varovainen "Minun mielestäni ratikka on Tampereelle kalliimpi kuin bussi" tyylisten väitteiden kanssa. Vaikka toki konsultit ja virkamiehet tekevät välillä virheitä, on heillä osaamista laskea noita auki. Mikäli laskelmissa on virheitä ne saa ja tulee toki osoittaa korjaamalla laskelma, mutta tällöin ollaankin jo aika kaukana fiilispohjaisista väitteistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Otetaan yksi räikeä esimerkki. Hanke A maksaa 150 milj , liikennöintikustannuksiksi 15 milj /vuosi. Hanke B sen sijaan saadaan 30 milj :llä, mutta liikennöintikustannukset ovatkin 30 milj /vuosi. Kumpi kannattaa toteuttaa?


Niitä löytyy, joiden mielestä B on ehdottomasti parempi. Nimittäin Kruunuvuorenselän ylitykseen. Ei voi kuin ihmetellä, että myös ns. ammattilaisia kuuluu tuohon B:n kannattajakuntaan.

----------


## Piirka

> Virallisissa videoissa väitettiin, että molemmat muodostuivat huomattavasti raitiotietä alhaisemmiksi.


Trondheimin tapauksessa superbussijärjestelmän rakentaminen ei ole kovinkaan edullista, johtuen ehkäpä paikallisista erityisolosuhteista. Ensimmäinen osuus keskustasta etelään on pituudeltaan n. 3,4 km ja kustantaa yli 1,4 miljardia öljykruunua (n 191 miljoonaa ). Kilometriä kohden katuun uppoaa yli 424 miljonaa NOKkaa (56 miljoonaa ). Tässä foorumissa on arvioitu Tampereen/Turun raitiorakennuskustannusten pyörivän siinä 5-15 miljoonan /km -haarukassa.

Toisaalta, Norjassa on rahaa millä mällätä. Kesäkuussa suurkäräjät päättänee vuosien 2014-2024 liikenneinfrapaketista (508 miljardia = 67,5 miljardia ). Suurin yksittäinen hanke, E 39 -tien lauttayhteyksien poistaminen Stavangerin ja Trondheimin välillä kustantaa 150 miljardia (20 miljardia ). Yhdeksän kaupunkialueen joukkoliikennehankkeisiin upotetaan 26,1 miljardia (3,5 miljardia ). Nähdäänköhän, että Trondheim rakentaa superbussijärjestelmän. Superbussit osoittautuvat supersekundaksi, mutta koska rahaa sataa yhä vain taivaalta, niin ne muutetaan myöhemmin superratikoiksi.  :Smile: 





> Kannattaa myös muistaa, että siellä on jo oma "museoratikka" (käsittääkseni alun perin huvila-alueen rakennuttajan peruja melkein vuosisadan takaa, vrt. Kulosaari), joka saattaa vaikuttaa paikallisten päättäjien käsityksiin.


Vuosia kaavailtiin "ei niin museoratikka" Gråkallbanenin jatketta nykyiseltä keskustan päättäriltä bussien keskustapäättärialueelle. Ei koskaan toteutunut. Pientä tuulenmuutosta on kuitenkin tapahtunut, koska vuosina 2010-13 on sille myönnetty 58 miljonaa (7,7 miljoonaa ) kunnossapitorahaa. Rata rakennettiin muuten alunperin kaupunkilaisten kuljettamiseksi hiihtoladuille/vaellusreiteille. Vasta 1950-luvulla alkoi huvila-asutusta syntymään todenteolla, jolloin työmatkojen määrä ylitti huvimatkojen määrän. Keskinopeus tuolla radalla on n. 25 km/h, eli Helsinkiin verrattuna se on varsinainen superratikka.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niillä pysäkeillä, joilta ei tule ketään kyytiin tai jää ulos, ei ole tarvetta pysähtyäkään.


Sellaisille reiteille, joilla on niin hiljaisia pysäkkejä, että ne voidaan matkustajien puutteessa ohittaa pysähtymättä, ei rakenneta urabusseja sen enempää kuin ratikoitakaan. Ja Tampereen ratikkaakaan ei voida linjata siten, että se voisi missään kulkea 100 km/h, niin millä sitten urabussin muka voisi?

----------


## Jykke

> Metropolien massakuljetuksissa matkustajakohtainen kustannus toki laskee, mutta Tamperetta en sellaisena pidä.


 Jos tarkastelet eurooppalaisia ratikkakaupunkeja voit huomata, että ne ovat pitkälti Tampereen kokoluokan kaupunkeja. Kaupungin kokohan ei kerro vielä mitään jonkin linjan kannattavuudesta, vaan pitää osata tarkkailla sen yksittäisen linjan matkustajamääriä. Tampereella ollaan laskettu ratikkalinjalla olevan 40 000 päivittäistä matkustajaa. Eräät tietyt poliitikot (lue: periaatevastustajat) ovat pitäneet näitä lukuja täysin yläkanttiin laskettuina. Tampereen joukkoliikenne sitten selvitti ratikan linjauksen nykypäiväisen matkustajamäärän pysäkkikohtaisesti. Ratikalle asetettu matkustajamäärä toteutuukin jo nyt. Raidekerroin huomioituna Tampereen ratikan matkustajamäärät tulevat olemaan reippaasti yli asetettujen matkustajamäärien.

----------


## ultrix

> Isoja jääkokkareita taas ei taivaalta sada sellaisenaan, vaan ne muodostuvat pikkuhiljaa, jos kokeiltaisiin säästää lämmityksessä.


Ja betoniin integroiduilla lämmitysjärjestelmillä on taipumus mennä ajoittain rikki.




> Kiskoliikenne on mielestäsi järkevää kustannuksiltaan, vaikka se on sitä kalleinta. Ainoastaan järjettömät ehdotukset, kuten helikopteri, kaupungin sisäinen lentoliikenne, sukellusvene ja limusiinibussi voivat nousta raideliikenteen kustannustason yli.
> 
> Virallisissa videoissa väitettiin, että molemmat muodostuivat huomattavasti raitiotietä alhaisemmiksi.


Adelaide-videoissa? 24 minuuttia katsottavaa, saa nähdä jaksanko katsoa ja poimia väitteet.

Jostain syystä tällaisia busway-järjestelmiä ei ole enää 1990-luvun jälkeen rakennettu 1. maailman maihin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------

Jaahas, katselen nyt tuota videota ja siinä väitettiin mm. että O-Bahn on puolet halvempi kuin raideratkaisu näyttäen stock footagea raskasraideliikenteestä. Heti perään mainostettiin, kuinka se kuljettaa 18'000 matkustajaa tunnissa suuntaansa.

Mielenkiintoiset liikennöintikustannukset varmasti, etenkin jos bussit kulkevat väitteiden mukaisesti 20 sekunnin vuorovälillä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Oletko tosissasi?


Toki. Entäs itse?




> Kiskoliikenne on mielestäsi järkevää kustannuksiltaan, vaikka se on sitä kalleinta.


Lähde?

----------


## antti

Tässä Trondheimin mallissa tuntuu suurin ongelma olevan talviliikennöinti. Eiköhän Trondheimissa ole suunnilleen yhtä lailla lunta talvella. Jos jonkun mielestä talviliikennöinti sitten on iso ongelma, niin kevytrakenteinen harjakattokatos maksaa tonnin metri, niin 20 kilometriä katettua väylää on vasta 20 miljoonaa. Tekisi tällaisesta linjasta erittäin kilpailukykyisen.

----------


## sane

> Tässä Trondheimin mallissa tuntuu suurin ongelma olevan talviliikennöinti. Eiköhän Trondheimissa ole suunnilleen yhtä lailla lunta talvella. Jos jonkun mielestä talviliikennöinti sitten on iso ongelma, niin kevytrakenteinen harjakattokatos maksaa tonnin metri, niin 20 kilometriä katettua väylää on vasta 20 miljoonaa. Tekisi tällaisesta linjasta erittäin kilpailukykyisen.


Talviliikennöinnin ongelmasta on puhuttu betonikaukaloiden yhteydessä, jollaista nyt ei taideta olla Trondheimiinkaan suunnitteilla.

Sen sijaan ongelmana on kustannukset, eli Tampereen matkustajamäärillä ratikka tarjoaa edullisemmat liikennöintikustannukset, joka rakennuskustannuksista riippuen johtanee myös edullisempaan kokonaistalouteen. Lisäksi oli puhetta siitä että Trondheimille tämä "Trondheimin malli" on harppaus kohti Tampereen nykytilaa, eli se ei siis muuttaisi mitään.

----------


## ultrix

> Tässä Trondheimin mallissa tuntuu suurin ongelma olevan talviliikennöinti.





Siltäkö tuntuu?  :Wink:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mikään muu massajoukkoliikenneväline ei kykene samaan huippunopeus (100km/h)-vuoroväli (20s)-suhteeseen vastaavalla turvallisuustasolla.


100 km/h huippunopeudella vaan on kovin rajatusti käyttöä kaupunkiliikenteessä. Jos oletetaan 0,8km/h kiihdytys ja hidastus (kohtuullinen maksimi jossa mummot eivät vielä kaadu - tässähän suunnitellaan nyt laadukasta joukkoliikenettä joka houkuttelee matkustajia eikä karkoita heitä), niin 100km/h huippunopeutta pääsee hyödyntämään vasta jos linjalla on kilometrin pituisia osuuksia ilman pysäkkejä, liikennevaloja tai moottoritietä jyrkempiä kaarteita.

Tässä nopea havainnollistus taulukkona:

Kiihdytysmatka 0,8m/s^2 kiihtyvyydellä			
aika, s . Loppunopeus m/s  . Loppunopeus km/h . matka
10 . . . . 8 . . . . . . . . . . . . 28.8 . . . . . . . . . . . 40
15 . . . . 12 . . . . . . . . . . . 43.2 . . . . . . . . . . . 90
20 . . . . 16 . . . . . . . . . . . 57.6 . . . . . . . . . . . 160
25 . . . . 20 . . . . . . . . . . . 72 . . . . . . . . . . . . 250
30 . . . . 24 . . . . . . . . . . . 86.4 . . . . . . . . . . . 360
35 . . . . 28 . . . . . . . . . . . 100.8 . . . . . . . . . . 490

Taulukon matka täytyy siis kertoa kahdella, jotta saadaan se pysähtymis/hidastuspisteiden väli, jolla edelliseen sarakkeen huippunopeutta päästään ajamaan metriäkään.

Helsingin metro, joka ei pysähdy risteykiin ja jolla on loivat kaarteet kaikkialla kulkee vain 80km/h huippunopeudella. Teknisesti se pystyisi kovempaankin, mutta sitä ei ikinä ole katsastettu tuon suurempaan nopeuteen, koska siitä ei olisi käytännössä mitään hyötyä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:45 ----------




> Tamperelaiset itse jo puhuvat kaupunkiraitiovaunusta eivätkä mistään pikaraitsikasta.


"Pikaraitiotie"-sanasta tunnuttaisiin laajemminkin oltavan luopumassa. Siis Suomessa, suomalainen käsitehän se on. 

Sen sijaan on alettu puhua modernista eli nykyaikaisesta raitiotiestä. Se tarkoittaa sellaista ratikkaa, kun uusiin järjestelmiin erityisesti Länsi-Euroopassa nykyään tehdään. Siis suurikapasiteettisista, nopeista ja hyvillä etuuksilla sekä nykyaikaisella radalla varustetuista.

Muutos terminologiassa ei tietenkään tarkoita, etteikö tavoiteltaisi nopeita ratikoita. Hämäävistä etuliitteistä vaan voidaan luopua, kun kyse on kuitenkin ihan tavallisista nykyaikaisista ratikoista.

----------


## hylje

> Sen sijaan on alettu puhua modernista eli nykyaikaisesta raitiotiestä. Se tarkoittaa sellaista ratikkaa, kun uusiin järjestelmiin erityisesti Länsi-Euroopassa nykyään tehdään. Siis suurikapasiteettisista, nopeista ja hyvillä etuuksilla sekä nykyaikaisella radalla varustetuista.
> 
> Muutos terminologiassa ei teitenkään tarkoita, etteikö tavoiteltaisi nopeita ratikoita. Hämäävistä etuliitteistä vaan voidaan luopua, kun kyse on kuitenkin ihan tavallisista nykyaikaisista ratikoista.


Nykyaikainen ratikka täyttää myös metron tunnusmerkit. Miksemme puhuisi Tampereen metrosta? Silloin ei tarvitsisi alkuunkaan selitellä, että ei ole kyse Helsingistä tutuista matelijoista.

----------


## Albert

> Silloin ei tarvitsisi alkuunkaan selitellä, että ei ole kyse Helsingistä tutuista matelijoista.


Eihän tämä tänne kuulu. Mutta kun nyt on mainittu.
Helsingin matelijat ovat sellaisia liikennepoliittisista syistä. Variokin menee Hämeentien maasillalla nätisti ja helposti kuuttakymmppiä (mitattu on). Kantakaupungissa tuo on ihan hyvä nopeus.
Se, että Helsingin raitiotie ei ole nykyaikainen, johtuu vain ja ainoastaan liikennevaloista. Ei siinä tarvittaisi mitään erityistä muuttaa ratageometriassa. Eivätkä matalauraiset vaihteet ja risteykset kovinkaan paljon viivästyttäisi matkan tekoa. Kunhan muu matka sujuisi joustavasti, ei siis "punavaloista" "punavaloihin".
Itse olen kokenut Helsingissä "pikaraitiotien" vielä 1970-luvun alussa, iltasella. Ei ollut liikennevaloja joka risteyksessä ja ne, jotka olivat olemassa, olivat keltavilkulla.
Eihän tuollainen nykyaikana tietenkään onnistu. Mutta asian ratkaisi liikennevaloetuus (siis aito sellainen). Sitten meillä olisi "nykyaikainen kaupunkiraitiotie".

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "Pikaraitiotie"-sanasta tunnuttaisiin laajemminkin oltavan luopumassa. Siis Suomessa, suomalainen käsitehän se on. 
> 
> Sen sijaan on alettu puhua modernista eli nykyaikaisesta raitiotiestä. Se tarkoittaa sellaista ratikkaa, kun uusiin järjestelmiin erityisesti Länsi-Euroopassa nykyään tehdään. Siis suurikapasiteettisista, nopeista ja hyvillä etuuksilla sekä nykyaikaisella radalla varustetuista.


Itse asiassa olen kyllä ollut käsityksessä, että pikaraitiotie on käännöslaina ruotsin sanasta snabbspårväg, jota näyttää käytettävän Ruotsissa.

Totta on, että sen käyttö Suomessa on vähentynyt dramaattisesti muutamassa vuodessa. Ilmeisesti Turussa sitä kuulee vielä käytettävän, jos nettikeskusteluista olen jotain ymmärtänyt, mutta Tampereella Aamulehti lahtasi edellisen pikaraitiotienä tunnetun ratikkasuunnitelman niin totaalisesti vuosikymmen sitten, että koko sana on nykyään kaupungissa kirosana. Kaupungin oma organisaatio kehitti korvaavan ratikkasuunnitelman nimeksi termin katuraitiotie, joka ei kyllä ole kovin onnistunut. Muistan että muutama vuosi sitten pohdimme lukuisissa sähköpostikeskusteluissa Tampereen kaupunkiraideryhmässä mikä olisi sopivampi termi, ja konsensus tuntui olevan, että käytetään mieluummin termiä moderni raitiotie. Lukuisten kirjoitusten, nettikeskustelujen ym. kampanjoinnin jälkeen näyttäisi siltä, että tämä alkaa vakiintua käyttöön Tampereella, vaikka tuskin sitä kuitenkaan kehtaa ihan koko kunniaa termin käytöstä omia Kaupunkiraideryhmälle (?). Ja kun kaupunki kerran on Suomen merkittävimpiä toivoja ikinä nähdä käytännössä moderneja raitioteitä, ei olisi ihme jos termin käyttö olisi pikku hiljaa laajentunut muuallekin.

Mutta kuten sanottu, Turussa taitaa pikaraitiotie olla sanana vielä hengissä johtuen hankkeen erilaisesta historiasta?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse asiassa olen kyllä ollut käsityksessä, että pikaraitiotie on käännöslaina ruotsin sanasta snabbspårväg, jota näyttää käytettävän Ruotsissa.


Jaa-a... Taisi jäädä sana pois käytöstä ainakin Tukholmassa viimeistään vuonna 1999, kun Tvärbanan oli saanut jo nimensä ja odotti jo ensimmäistä liikennöintipäivää. En ole nähnyt sitä missään muualla kuin vanhassa viivakooditarrassa Globenin pysäkkikatoksessa.

----------


## lunastaja

Näyttää erittäin todennäköiseltä, että Rantaväylän tunnelin populistinen kuoppaaminen hautaa aikanaan myös ratikkahaaveet. Kuten Tampereen paikallispolitiikkaa vähääkään tuntevat tietävät, olivat tunneli ja ratikka XL-ryhmän järkiavioliitto. Kun SDP kaataa syksyllä tunnelin, ei kokoomuksella ole ratikkahanketta enää syytä tukea. Ratikka ei saa valtuuston enemmistöä, kun suurin osa kokoomksen ja perussuomalaisten valtuutetuista on sitä vastaan ja SDP:n änkyrä/vanhussiipi ei sitä myöskään kannata.

Tampere ja tamperelaiset ovat suurimmat häviäjät sillä tunnelin mahdollistama Ranta-Tampella, Hämeenkadun joukkoliikenne-/kävelykatu suunnitelma ja ennen kaikkea ratikka jäävät kaikki toteuttamatta. Hienot visiot jäävät visioiksi.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## 339-DF

Näyttääkö tosiaan? Kuulostaa kyllä todella pessimistiseltä. Mitkä ovat valtasuhteet Treella, riittäisikö kokoomuksen vastustus kaatamaan ratikan? Ja onko tuo vastustus yksimielistä? Ei kai nyt kaikki kokkareet yhtä hassuhössyä, eikun höyssää, usko?

----------


## ultrix

> Näyttää erittäin todennäköiseltä, että Rantaväylän tunnelin populistinen kuoppaaminen hautaa aikanaan myös ratikkahaaveet. Kuten Tampereen paikallispolitiikkaa vähääkään tuntevat tietävät, olivat tunneli ja ratikka XL-ryhmän järkiavioliitto. Kun SDP kaataa syksyllä tunnelin, ei kokoomuksella ole ratikkahanketta enää syytä tukea. Ratikka ei saa valtuuston enemmistöä, kun suurin osa kokoomksen ja perussuomalaisten valtuutetuista on sitä vastaan ja SDP:n änkyrä/vanhussiipi ei sitä myöskään kannata.
> 
> Tampere ja tamperelaiset ovat suurimmat häviäjät sillä tunnelin mahdollistama Ranta-Tampella, Hämeenkadun joukkoliikenne-/kävelykatu suunnitelma ja ennen kaikkea ratikka jäävät kaikki toteuttamatta. Hienot visiot jäävät visioiksi.


Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto:
(kok) 17(sd) 16(vihr) 10(ps) 9(vas) 7(kesk) 3(kd) 2(r) 1(sit) 1(skp) 1

Varmoja ratikkapuolueita ovat (sd), (vihr) ja (vas), yhteensä 33 paikkaa 67:stä. Lisäksi on hajaääniä muista puolueista, kokoomuksesta noin puolet on selvästi ratikan kannattajia. Valitettavasti kokoomuksen ratikankannattajista suurin osa on varavaltuutettuja ja valtuustossa istuvat pahimmat änkyrät.

----------


## sub

Jos ei aivan valtaisaa takinkääntöaaltoa ole tulossa, niin ratikan pitäisi mennä valtuustossa läpi vaikka Rantaväylän tunneli kaatuisikin.
http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...a-kysymyksista

----------


## lunastaja

> Varmoja ratikkapuolueita ovat (sd), (vihr) ja (vas), yhteensä 33 paikkaa 67:stä. Lisäksi on hajaääniä muista puolueista, kokoomuksesta noin puolet on selvästi ratikan kannattajia. Valitettavasti kokoomuksen ratikankannattajista suurin osa on varavaltuutettuja ja valtuustossa istuvat pahimmat änkyrät.


Ken seurasi maanantaina kaupunginvaltuuston kokousta huomasi, että asetelma on todellisuudessa "ratikkaa rakastavat" vihreät ja neutraalit tai hanketta vastustavat muut ryhmät. SDP:n Salminen ja Kivistö ovat ratikan pahimpia vastustajia yhdessä Höyssän (kok.), Oksasen (sit.) ja persujen kanssa. Ratikkaa yritettiin käytävillä saada "ajan puutteen takia" pöydälle ja elokuun kokoukseen, mutta saivat tämän tällä kertaa estettyä.

Jos joku kuvittelee, että Rantaväylän tunnelin kaataminen ja ratikan eteneminen eivät liity toisiinsa on täydellisen väärässä. Tunnelin kaataminen kaataa myös ratikan.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## hmikko

> Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto:


Pistän tähän jatkoksi Turun varsin samaan tapaan jakautuvan valtuuston, jossa on yhteensä yhtä monta valtuutettua kuin Tampereella (67).

Tampere / Turku

(kok) 17 / 19(sd) 16 / 14(vihr) 10 / 10(ps) 9 / 6(vas) 7 / 9(kesk) 3 / 4(kd) 2 / 1(r) 1 / 3(sit) 1 / 0(skp) 1 / 0(sks) 0 / 1

Ultrixin mainitsemalla sd + vas + vihr -yhdistelmällä on yhteensä niin ikään samat 33 paikkaa Turussa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos joku kuvittelee, että Rantaväylän tunnelin kaataminen ja ratikan eteneminen eivät liity toisiinsa on täydellisen väärässä. Tunnelin kaataminen kaataa myös ratikan.


Myös tunnelin hyväksyminen saattaa kaataa ratikan. Jos tunneli hyväksytään, sanotaan että raha ei riitä molempiin hankkeisiin. Jos se kaadetaan, seuraa tunnelimafian kosto ratikkaa vastaan.

Silti mielestäni ainoa vastuullinen valinta on kaataa tunneli. Hankkeen budjetti on alimitoitettu, allianssimalli susi ja sopimus kaupungin kannalta erittäin epäedullinen, kun käytännössä koko kustannusnousun riski jää kaupungin piikkiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Silti mielestäni ainoa vastuullinen valinta on kaataa tunneli.


Se vain täytyy osata tehdä poliittisesti oikein. Ei kaataa tunnelia tässä vaiheessa kokonaan, vaan vain siirtää tärkeysjärjestyksessä yksi askel taaksepäin. Ei Helsingin keskustatunnelikaan kerralla lyömällä ole kaatunut, mutta todennäköisyys sen lopulliseen hävittämiseen paranee koko ajan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se vain täytyy osata tehdä poliittisesti oikein.


Kyseessä ei ole poliittinen asia vaan huijaus kaupunkilaisia kohtaan. Sopimus on kähmitty sellaiseen muotoon että tamperelaista veronmaksajaa vedetään höplästä. Tärkeintä on että totuus on tiedossa. Jos tieten tahtoen tunneli silti poliittisesti halutaan niin sitten halutaan. Mutta tällaiset kuviot pitää tuoda julkisuuteen ja torpata välistävetoaikeet.

Tosin sanottakoon että kun 80 % kaupunkilaisista vastustaa tunnelia, sen raivokas lobbaaminen Aamulehteä yksipuolisena propagandavälineenä käyttäen pitää demokratiaa pilkkanaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Ken seurasi maanantaina kaupunginvaltuuston kokousta huomasi, että asetelma on todellisuudessa "ratikkaa rakastavat" vihreät ja neutraalit tai hanketta vastustavat muut ryhmät. SDP:n Salminen ja Kivistö ovat ratikan pahimpia vastustajia yhdessä Höyssän (kok.), Oksasen (sit.) ja persujen kanssa.


Salminen ja Kivistö edustavat omaa kantaansa, joka ei ole SDP:n valtuustoryhmän kanta. Vrt.: http://tampere.sdp.fi/files/2012/09/...hjelma2012.pdf

----------


## 339-DF

Tampereen valtuusto päätti eilen rantaväylän tunnelista uudelleen. Tunneli toteutuu.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...ja+pontta.html

Aamulehti kertoo lisäksi, että tunnelin toteutuminen ilmeisesti merkitsee myös ratikan toteutumistodennäköisyyden kasvua: "Toinen ponsi oli, että liikenneinvestointien painopiste siirretään tunnelin rakentamisen myötä joukkoliikenteen ja kevyen liikenteen kehittämiseen ja raitiotien toteutuksen priorisointiin. Ponsi hyväksyttiin äänin 3914, 14 äänesti tyhjää."

Onkohan tulkintani oikea?

----------


## Compact

> Onkohan tulkintani oikea?


Törmäsin tänään erääseen tamperelaiseen alan ihmiseen, joka mainitsi, että kokoomuksen+vihreiden+muutaman sosdemin äänin saatu pitkän Rantaväylän toteutuminen edesauttaa Tampereen tulemista Suomen seuraavaksi raitiotiekaupungiksi. Sossut+vasemmistolaiset+persut jäivät häviölle.

----------


## sub

Toisaalta ratikkahan ei kokoomukselle ole mitenkään tärkeä hanke, lähinnä ovat vähän peesailleet että saivat varmistettua vihreät oman prio 1 projektinsa taakse. Eilisen jälkeenhän tällä ei sitten ole enään mitään merkitystä. Toisaalta demarien pakka meni eilen totaalisen sekaisin, joten vaikea arvioida miten tämä nyt ratikan suhteen kääntyy. Tunnelihan ei todellakaan ole mikään ilmainen investointi kaupungille, joten tämä kustannuspuoli ratikasta tulee varmasti nousemaan isoksi kiistakapulaksi valtuustossa. Ponnet ovat enemmänkin poliittista peliä, ei niiden varaan kauheasti kannata laskea.

----------


## hylje

Minulla on ulkopuolisena vahva epäilys siitä, että Tampereen Vihreät pelattiin rankasti kokoomuksen puisto-osastoksi.

----------


## Ertsu

> Näyttääkö tosiaan? Kuulostaa kyllä todella pessimistiseltä. Mitkä ovat valtasuhteet Treella, riittäisikö kokoomuksen vastustus kaatamaan ratikan? Ja onko tuo vastustus yksimielistä? Ei kai nyt kaikki kokkareet yhtä hassuhössyä, eikun höyssää, usko?


Riittää. Siellä on Kokoomuksella, persuilla ja keskustalla yhteensä 39 valtuutettua. Kokoomuksella apupuolueen kanssa on 27 paikkaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:41 ----------




> Minulla on ulkopuolisena vahva epäilys siitä, että Tampereen Vihreät pelattiin rankasti kokoomuksen puisto-osastoksi.


Vihreät on ollut Kokoomuksen apupuolue alusta lähtien. Ei sitä nyt pelattu puisto-osastoksi.

----------


## ultrix

Kokoomuksen enemmistö on ratikan kannalla. Jos kokoomus äänestää ratikan kumoon, pormestarinelikko hajoaa.

----------


## Eira

Sopisiko tähän väliin tamperelaisen alivaltiosihteeri, maisteri Simo Frangénin tämän viikon 41 virallinen palindromi: "Akka, pikaratikassa kitara kipakka!"

----------


## Jykke

12 Tamperelaista päättäjää on mahdollisesti ensi joulukuussa lähdössä tutustumaan Strasbourgin ja Zürichin raitioteihin.

Mielestäni otsikosta loistaa taas AL:n ilmiselvä vastenmielisyys ratikkaa kohtaan. Eipähän ole ensimmäinen otsikko, jolla vedotaan tunteisiin...

----------


## kalle.

> Mielestäni otsikosta loistaa taas AL:n ilmiselvä vastenmielisyys ratikkaa kohtaan. Eipähän ole ensimmäinen otsikko, jolla vedotaan tunteisiin...


Tai sitten tässä ei ole punainen lanka raitiotie ensinnäkään, vaan se, että onhan yli 20 000  hirmuinen summa 12 hengen matkasta tilanteessa, jossa kaupungin tulos on pahasti miinusmerkkinen ja kaikkien pitäisi säästää kaikessa ja kaikesta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tai sitten tässä ei ole punainen lanka raitiotie ensinnäkään, vaan se, että onhan yli 20 000  hirmuinen summa 12 hengen matkasta tilanteessa, jossa kaupungin tulos on pahasti miinusmerkkinen ja kaikkien pitäisi säästää kaikessa ja kaikesta.


Tosin miksi sitten puhutaan ratikkamatkasta, vaikka oikeastaan kyse on vierailusta EU-parlamentissa?

----------


## killerpop

> Tosin miksi sitten puhutaan ratikkamatkasta, vaikka oikeastaan kyse on vierailusta EU-parlamentissa?


vielä vähemmän Tampereen pikkujohtajien tarvii päästä minun ja muiden veroeuroilla tutustumaan EU-parlamenttiin. Jos se niin kovasti heitä kiinnostaa, menkööt omalla kustannuksellaan. Rahasta tuskin kellään on pulaa. Mutta hyvä että Aamulehti nosti asian esiin, sympatiaa ei heru ollenkaan näissä säästötalkoissa.

----------


## Albert

Onko tosiaan tämä "rantaväylän henkilöautotunneli" hinta siitä, että kaupungissa joskus toteutuu pikaraitiotie?
Mitä olen lukenut, niin rakentaminen alkaa heti ja on käytössä 1000 henkilötyövuotta. Ja rahaa riittää.

Jessus, tuolla voimallahan (resursseilla) rakentaisi "hetkessä" kattavan raitioverkon.
Mutta lienee niin, että ainakin seuraavat viisi vuotta jatkamme tätä viestiketjua. Hanke pysyy hankkeena hamaan johonkin. 

Stadilaisena pitää vielä todeta, että ei täälläkään mene ratikkahankkeissa mitenkään hyvin. Että tasoissa ollaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Stadilaisena pitää vielä todeta, että ei täälläkään mene ratikkahankkeissa mitenkään hyvin. Että tasoissa ollaan.


Ei olla tasoissa. Kyllä Tampere on paljon Helsinkiä pidemmällä. Olennainen ero on siinä, että Tampereella virkamiehet kannattavat ratikkaa ihan oikeasti, Helsingissä kannatus näkyy vain juhlapuheissa sekä katteettomissa vuosikymmenten päähän ulottuvissa utopioissa mutta todellinen suunnittelu pyrkii pikemminkin vähentämään ratikkaliikennettä.

Eroa on myös virkamiesten rohkeudessa, ammattitaidossa, asenteessa ja aikaansaamisessa.

Turun kanssa Helsinki taitaa kyllä olla tasoissa.

----------


## Albert

> Ei olla tasoissa. Kyllä Tampere on paljon Helsinkiä pidemmällä. Turun kanssa Helsinki taitaa kyllä olla tasoissa.


No kuullostaa hyvältä. Ajattelin vain sitäkin, että moinen suurprojekti siirtää pikaratian toteutumista taasen "joillakin vuosilla" eteenpäin. Kun eihän sitä rahaa riitä...

Stadista voi olla varma, että me ennen 70-lukua syntyneet tuskin olemme kovinkaan voimissamme (huru-ukkoja), kun (siis kun? seuraava "ratikkaliikenteen laajennus" toteutuu. 
Vaikka juhlahöpöbudjettilautakuntavaltuusto -puheissa laajentaminen on niin niin "ykkösasia".

Ei muuta kuin tsemppiä Tampereelle!

----------


## Rester

Kaupunginhallitus päätti esittää valtuustolle, että linjaus vedettäisiin Sepänkadun-Paasikiventien kautta Pispalan valtatien sijaan. Huolena oli Pispalan valtatien tukkeutuminen. Päätöksen mukaan uusi linjaus palvelee uutta suunnitteilla olevaa maankäyttöä Santalahdessa ja Onkiniemessä sekä tietenkin Särkänniemeä. Paasikiventien linjaus on myös n. 400 metriä lyhyempi.

Ensin puhuttiin, että Pispalan-linjaus on sidonnainen rantaväylän rakentamispäätökseen. Kun se saatiin jyrättyä läpi, siltikin ollaan sitten linjaamassa sitä Paasikiventielle. No, ainakin tällä tavalla saataisiin todellinen pikaratikka keskustan ja Lentsun välille, kun ei tarvitse asiakkaiden takia turhia pysähdellä. Eiköhän olisi ollut helpompi hätistää ne läpiajajat pois Pispalasta kunnollisella liikenteenohjauksella tämän päätöksen sijaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaupunginhallitus päätti esittää valtuustolle, että linjaus vedettäisiin Sepänkadun-Paasikiventien kautta Pispalan valtatien sijaan. Huolena oli Pispalan valtatien tukkeutuminen. Päätöksen mukaan uusi linjaus palvelee uutta suunnitteilla olevaa maankäyttöä Santalahdessa ja Onkiniemessä sekä tietenkin Särkänniemeä. Paasikiventien linjaus on myös n. 400 metriä lyhyempi.


Särkänniemikö tässä nyt lobbaa? Aamulehtihän juuri kirjoitti, että suosituksessa päädyttiin Pispalan vt:hen. Miksi khs poikkeaa siitä?

Onko realismia ajatella, että kvsto vielä muuttaisi päätöstä?

----------


## kalle.

> Särkänniemikö tässä nyt lobbaa?


Tuskinpa. Särkänniemeen on jo nyt erinomaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. 16 ajaa läheltä tiheällä vuorovälillä ja kesäkaudella 20S ja 4 vievät puiston asiakkaat aivan sisäänpääsyportille. Lisäksi linja-autoissa on ollut Särkänniemen mainontaa. Vaikea kuvitella että raitiotie voisi tuoda mitään parannusta enää näihin yhteyksiin.

----------


## ultrix

> Onko realismia ajatella, että kvsto vielä muuttaisi päätöstä?


En tiedä, mutta ainakin se on toistaiseksi viimeinen oljenkorsi.

----------


## killerpop

Kyllä nyt Lielahden ja Lentävänniemen asukkaat ovat pettyneitä, kun eivät pääse hyödyntämään Pispalan valtatien mahtavia kaupallisia palveluita, kuten Pispalan Salea, Pulteria, Vastavirtaa ja Pizpalaa. Jatkossakin joutuvat hakemaan lähiruokansa Lielahden marketeista ja ravintolaelämäkin hoituu Lietsun kulmassa.

Itse ainakin Lielahtisena arvostan kovasti sitä, että täältä lännestä pääsee jatkossakin sujuvasti töihin ja pois. Pispalan valtatie ei tuo kyllä mitään lisäarvoa, vain lisäminuutteja.

----------


## sub

Looginen esitys. Paasikiventielle ratikalle voidaan järjestää helposti oma väylänsä. Uudisrakentamismahdollisuudet ovat rannassa myös huomattavasti paremmat kuin harjulla, joten reitin asukasmäärä saadaan helposti samalle tasolle kuin Pispalan valtatien varressa. Pispalan valtatielle jää edelleen loistava joukkoliikennepalvelu bussien muodossa.

Tämä oli toki vasta KH:n esitys, ja kuten tunnelikysymyksessä nähtiin niin mitä tahansa voi tapahtua valtuustossa. Tampereella takit kääntyilee tarvittaessa varsin nopeassa tahdissakin.

----------


## Jykke

> Särkänniemikö tässä nyt lobbaa?


KH valitsi reitiksi Sepänkadun, joten Särkkä jää varsin syrjään. Mielenekiintoinen ratkaisu, koska Ramboll kyseisen reitin aikoinaan hylkäsi.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä nyt Lielahden ja Lentävänniemen asukkaat ovat pettyneitä, kun eivät pääse hyödyntämään Pispalan valtatien mahtavia kaupallisia palveluita, kuten Pispalan Salea, Pulteria, Vastavirtaa ja Pizpalaa. Jatkossakin joutuvat hakemaan lähiruokansa Lielahden marketeista ja ravintolaelämäkin hoituu Lietsun kulmassa.
> 
> Itse ainakin Lielahtisena arvostan kovasti sitä, että täältä lännestä pääsee jatkossakin sujuvasti töihin ja pois. Pispalan valtatie ei tuo kyllä mitään lisäarvoa, vain lisäminuutteja.


Ei siitä ole kysymys. Pispalan valtatien poisjättäminen tarkoittaa sitä, että esim. minulla on useita kaupunginosia vähemmän potentiaalisia asuinpaikkoja tulevaisuudessa. Ja myös sitä, että jos Tesoman suunnalle halutaan ratikka, siitä tulee aika tavalla kalliimpi rakentaa, Pispalan valtatien vaihtoehdossa rata voitaisiin vain haaroittaa Epilässä.

Herää myös kysymys, miten aiotaan hoitaa vaihdot ratikasta Länsi-Tampereen linjastoon, kun keskustaan meneviä linjoja lienee tarkoitus karsia ratikan myötä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ei siitä ole kysymys. Pispalan valtatien poisjättäminen tarkoittaa sitä, että esim. minulla on useita kaupunginosia vähemmän potentiaalisia asuinpaikkoja tulevaisuudessa. Ja myös sitä, että jos Tesoman suunnalle halutaan ratikka, siitä tulee aika tavalla kalliimpi rakentaa, Pispalan valtatien vaihtoehdossa rata voitaisiin vain haaroittaa Epilässä.
> 
> Herää myös kysymys, miten aiotaan hoitaa vaihdot ratikasta Länsi-Tampereen linjastoon, kun keskustaan meneviä linjoja lienee tarkoitus karsia ratikan myötä.


Kolikolla on aina kääntöpuoli. Nythän on kysymys myös siitä, että minulle jää enemmän potentiaalisia kaupunginosia missä asua jos jostain syystä joutuisin Tampereelle muuttamaan. Toivottavasti ihmisten pakottamista ratikkaan ei suoriteta Länsi-Tampereen linjoja katkomalla.

----------


## sub

> Ja myös sitä, että jos Tesoman suunnalle halutaan ratikka, siitä tulee aika tavalla kalliimpi rakentaa, Pispalan valtatien vaihtoehdossa rata voitaisiin vain haaroittaa Epilässä.


Ei tuohon tarvita kuin pieni tunnelinpätkä radan ali Vaitinaronkadun sillan jälkeen, lyhyempi kuin mitä nyt Pispalan valtatie -vaihtoehdossa tarvitaan Lielahden saavuttamiseksi. Tesoma tuskin muutenkaan on laajennusohjelmassa ihan seuraava vaihe, koska sinne ollaan virittelemässä vähän raskaampaa raidekulkuneuvoa.




> Herää myös kysymys, miten aiotaan hoitaa vaihdot ratikasta Länsi-Tampereen linjastoon, kun keskustaan meneviä linjoja lienee tarkoitus karsia ratikan myötä.


Näistä tuskin kannattaa huolehtia. Ei kai tästä mitään Helsingin runkolinjakokeilun toisintoa ole tulossa, vaan suurin osa länsi-Tampereesta säilyttää edelleen suorat yhteytensä vaikkei ratikkareitti kohdalle osuisikaan. Tarviseehan Pispalakin joukkoliikenneyhteydet kun ratikkaa kulkee rannassa ja nämä on luonnollista hoitaa länsi-Tampereen busseilla.

----------


## Timppak

http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...assa-on-enysse

Tällä kertaa vaihtoehdoksi haaveillaan sähkönysseä...

----------


## Jykke

> Tällä kertaa vaihtoehdoksi haaveillaan sähkönysseä...


Pitäisköhän vielä verrata maakaasubussit ja vetybussitkin, niin ei pääse kukaan sanomaan ettei ole verrattu. Maalikoilla tuntuu toi käyttöenergia olevan se ratikan korvaava voima. Kapasiteettin valossa on aika vaikea uskoa, että mikään näistä vaihtoehdoista voittaisi ratikkaa.

----------


## Albert

> Pitäisköhän vielä verrata maakaasubussit ja vetybussitkin...


No täällä Stadissa on Laajasalon yhteytenä edelleen "tarjolla" ratikan lisäksi, bussilautta, metro, ilmarata, ei mitään, (sukellusvene, kuumailmapallo...). *Kunhan vain ei ratikkaa tulisi!*
Edelleen tsemppiä Tampereelle.

----------


## ultrix

> Kolikolla on aina kääntöpuoli. Nythän on kysymys myös siitä, että minulle jää enemmän potentiaalisia kaupunginosia missä asua jos jostain syystä joutuisin Tampereelle muuttamaan.


Tulkitsinko oikein, että haluat asua kaupunginosassa, johon nimenomaan _ei_ kulje raitiovaunua?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:40 ----------




> Näistä tuskin kannattaa huolehtia. Ei kai tästä mitään Helsingin runkolinjakokeilun toisintoa ole tulossa, vaan suurin osa länsi-Tampereesta säilyttää edelleen suorat yhteytensä vaikkei ratikkareitti kohdalle osuisikaan. Tarviseehan Pispalakin joukkoliikenneyhteydet kun ratikkaa kulkee rannassa ja nämä on luonnollista hoitaa länsi-Tampereen busseilla.


Vaikka suorat linjat säilyisivätkin, ei Pispalan valtatien busseille ole luvassa mitään näppärää vaihtopaikkaa ratikkan. Joku saattaa esim. haluta Villilästä Lentsuun, jolloin vaihtoehdoksi jää lähinnä tarpominen Vaitinaron alikulkusillan kautta hirvittävässä metelissä ratikkapysäkille tai sitten aina Pyynikintorille asti matkustaminen.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tulkitsinko oikein, että haluat asua kaupunginosassa, johon nimenomaan _ei_ kulje raitiovaunua?


Kyllä. Tulkitsin tämän aikaisemman postisi tarkoittavan...




> Pispalan valtatien poisjättäminen tarkoittaa sitä, että esim. minulla on useita kaupunginosia vähemmän potentiaalisia asuinpaikkoja tulevaisuudessa.


... että sinä taas haluat asua kaupingosassa, johon nimenomaan _kulkee_ raitiovaunu?

Ehkä sinulle saattaa tulla yllätyksenä, mutta kun tarpeeksi ajaa jotain itselle tärkeää asiaa eteenpäin, osin jopa "pakkosyöttönä" muillekin, niin siitä seuraa usein vastareaktio, eli ihmiset päättävät tehdä juuri päinvastoin kuin haluat. 

Minulla oli aikoinaan kaveripiisissä muutama "fanaattinen kiskouskovainen" ja silloin päätin, etten eläessäni kulje millään kiskoilla kulkevalla (poislukien huvipuiston välineet sekä mahdolliset kiskoihin perustuvat hissijärjestelmät) ja jos jonnekin ei pääse linja-autolla, lentokoneella, laivalla tai sitten omalla autolla, niin olkoon. Yhtä ainoaa töistä johtunutta junamatkaa lukuunottamatta olen _hyvin ja helposti_ toteuttamaan tätä elämäntavoitetta. 
Onneksi nyt ei ole edes näköpiirissä mitään syytä muuttaa Tampereelle, mutta sellaisessa teoreettisessa tilanteessa toki yrittäisin valita kaupungiosan jossa ei ole ratikkaa (toivottavasti tilanne tulevaisuudessakin on nykyinen, eli voin valita minkä tahansa kaupunginosan). Toki tietysti realiteetit eli asuntojen hinnat ja saatavuus voisivat tehdä sen, että olisi pakko valita tuon tavoitteen vastaisesti. Toki raitiovaunulla ei olisi siltikään tarkoitus matkustaa metriäkään elämäni aikana jos vain pystyn valintaan vaikuttamaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Minulla oli aikoinaan kaveripiisissä muutama "fanaattinen kiskouskovainen" ja silloin päätin, etten eläessäni kulje millään kiskoilla kulkevalla (poislukien huvipuiston välineet sekä mahdolliset kiskoihin perustuvat hissijärjestelmät) ja jos jonnekin ei pääse linja-autolla, lentokoneella, laivalla tai sitten omalla autolla, niin olkoon.


 Eli elämäntavoitteesi on välttää raideliikennettä koska pari kaveriasi on sellaista suositellut? 

Jotenkin tuli tästä edellinen_ Pasilan_ jakso mieleen, jossa maahamme rantautui uusi hampurilaisrafla, jonka ykköstuote oli äärettömän epäterveellinen hampurilainen. Terveusministeriö kehotti kansalaisia olemaan syömättä tätä tuotetta ja kansahan söi kiusallaan, koska eivät voineet sietää hyysäystä muilta.

----------


## sub

> Vaikka suorat linjat säilyisivätkin, ei Pispalan valtatien busseille ole luvassa mitään näppärää vaihtopaikkaa ratikkan. Joku saattaa esim. haluta Villilästä Lentsuun, jolloin vaihtoehdoksi jää lähinnä tarpominen Vaitinaron alikulkusillan kautta hirvittävässä metelissä ratikkapysäkille tai sitten aina Pyynikintorille asti matkustaminen.


Luoteispuoli ratikkareitin ulkopuolella on ilmeisesti linjausvaihtoehdosta riippumatta jäämässä liityntäliikenteen varaan, mikä nyt jossain määrin on ehkä perusteltuakin. Alustavan suunnitelman mukaan liityntälinjat (7 ja 14) toimivat samalla Länsi-Tampereen poikittaisyhteyksinä. Tietenkään kaikkia yhteysvälejä ei saada täysin optimaalisiksi, kuten esimerkiksi nostamaasi Villilä-Lentävänniemi yhteyttä. Uskaltaisin kuitenkin väittää, että tuolle välille ei ole oikeastaan minkäänlaista liikenteellistä kysyntää. Villilä on muutenkin aika triviaali tapaus jokkoliikenteen kannalta, sieltä ei ole edes toimivaa bussiyhteyttä lähimpään aluekeskukseen, Tesomalle. Tesomasta muutenkin on suunniteltu nykyistä vahvempaa keskusta. Sinne keskitetään lisää asumista ja palveluja, joten sen ympäristön liikennetarpeiden kohdistumista Lielahteen ei kannata ylikorostaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki raitiovaunulla ei olisi siltikään tarkoitus matkustaa metriäkään elämäni aikana jos vain pystyn valintaan vaikuttamaan.


Jokainen tietysti järjestää elämänsä niin kuin tahtoo, mutta eikös tällainen elämäntavoite ole fanatismia jos mikä? Minä ainakin pyrin siihen, että elämä olisi mahdollisimman mukavaa. Silloin joutuu joskus tekemään sellaistakin, josta ei oikein pidä, jotta voisi saavuttaa jotain vielä kivempaa. Ei ole kivaa istua lentokoneessa toistakymmentä tuntia ahtaassa turistiluokan penkissä matkalla Etelä-Amerikkaan, mutta siihen alistuu, kun tietää, mikä perillä odottaa. Bussillakin joskus matkustan, jos se on kokonaisuuden kannalta paras tapa päästä perille.

----------


## Ertsu

> Toki raitiovaunulla ei olisi siltikään tarkoitus matkustaa metriäkään elämäni aikana jos vain pystyn valintaan vaikuttamaan.


Mikset pystyisi vaikuttamaan? Pelkäätkö, että joku raahaa sinut väkisin ratikkaan, jos se kulkee liian läheltä?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mikset pystyisi vaikuttamaan? Pelkäätkö, että joku raahaa sinut väkisin ratikkaan, jos se kulkee liian läheltä?


Meistä kaikista tulee vanhoja jos ei nuorina/aiemmin kuolla. Vanhuuden mukana voi tulla vaivoja, niinkin pahoja että lopulta ollaan käytännössä toisten armoilla. Edellämainituilla ehdoilla voi tulla tilanne, että joku minut raahaa vanhana ja raihnaisena ratikkaan vastoin tahtoani, jos sellainen lähellä kulkee. En minä tilannetta pelkää, mutta kuten sanoinkin, vältän jos vain voin.

----------


## hmikko

> Edellämainituilla ehdoilla voi tulla tilanne, että joku minut raahaa vanhana ja raihnaisena ratikkaan vastoin tahtoani, jos sellainen lähellä kulkee.


Höh, toiveajattelua. Suomessa saa vaikka kuolla yksin kotiinsa ilman että kukaan raahaa mihinkään moneen vuoteen.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä. Tulkitsin tämän aikaisemman postisi tarkoittavan...
> 
> ... että sinä taas haluat asua kaupingosassa, johon nimenomaan _kulkee_ raitiovaunu?


Kyllä, aivan ehdottomasti.




> Minulla oli aikoinaan kaveripiisissä muutama "fanaattinen kiskouskovainen" ja silloin päätin, etten eläessäni kulje millään kiskoilla kulkevalla
> 
> [] 
> 
> Toki raitiovaunulla ei olisi siltikään tarkoitus matkustaa metriäkään elämäni aikana jos vain pystyn valintaan vaikuttamaan.


Minulla on vahva hypoteesi siitä, että kuulut häviävän pieneen vähemmistöön. Ratikkakaupunginosassa asumaan tahtovia sen sijaan lienee yksistään Tampereella kymmeniä tuhansia.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Minulla on vahva hypoteesi siitä, että kuulut häviävän pieneen vähemmistöön. Ratikkakaupunginosassa asumaan tahtovia sen sijaan lienee yksistään Tampereella kymmeniä tuhansia.


Ainahan hypoteeseja saa olla ja niissä saa valehdella itselleen niin paljon kuin haluaa. Jos vähänkään seuraa mediassa käytävää keskustelua ja edes vähänkään kuuntelee ns. kaduntallaajien mielipiteitä niin niistä kyllä huomaa että niiden lukumäärä, jotka eivät halua Tampereelle rakennettavan raitiotietä, lasketaan myös varmasti kymmenissä tuhansissa. Toki hypoteesisi rakenne mahdollistaa myös sen vaihtoehdon, että nämä ratiokaupunginosassa asumaan haluavat eivät määrittele sitä, onko raitiokaupunginosa Tampereella tai kenties Helsingissä (tai vaihtoehtoisesti jossain muussa maassa olevassa kaupungissa jossa on raitiotie) eli sillä voidaan kiertää suoraa kysymystä, kuinka moni haluaisi että Tampereelle rakenettaisiin raitiotie. Mutta tuo omaa näkökantaasi vastustavan näkökannan omaavien ihmisten lukumäärän tahallinen minimointi/aliarviointi on hyvin yleinen virhe ja kertoo myös siitä ettet seuraa asiasta käytävää keskustelua/et halua myöntää vastavoiman suuruutta. Toki "kyllä" ja "ei" kanta yhteenlaskettuina häviävät todennäköisesti moninkertaisesti kannalle "en osaa sanoa"/"ei merkitystä" ryhmittymälle.

----------


## Ertsu

> Meistä kaikista tulee vanhoja jos ei nuorina/aiemmin kuolla. Vanhuuden mukana voi tulla vaivoja, niinkin pahoja että lopulta ollaan käytännössä toisten armoilla. Edellämainituilla ehdoilla voi tulla tilanne, että joku minut raahaa vanhana ja raihnaisena ratikkaan vastoin tahtoani, jos sellainen lähellä kulkee. En minä tilannetta pelkää, mutta kuten sanoinkin, vältän jos vain voin.


Kukaan ei vie sinua ratikkaan vastoin tahtoasi edes pyörätuolilla, jos olet tajuissasi ja pystyt sanomaan, että et halua ratikkaan. Jos joku yrittää tivata sinulta järjellistä selitystä, niin voithan sanoa, että olet sähköallerginen.

----------


## Jykke

> Ainahan hypoteeseja saa olla ja niissä saa valehdella itselleen niin paljon kuin haluaa. Jos vähänkään seuraa mediassa käytävää keskustelua ja edes vähänkään kuuntelee ns. kaduntallaajien mielipiteitä niin niistä kyllä huomaa että niiden lukumäärä, jotka eivät halua Tampereelle rakennettavan raitiotietä, lasketaan myös varmasti kymmenissä tuhansissa.


 Vastustajiakin on toki, mutta esim. viimeisimmissä kyselyissä (joita mm. Al jaksaa aika ajoin tehdä) on ratikalle ollut aina enemmän kannattajia, kuin vastustajia. Myöskin voi huomata, että ratikkaa on lobbaamassa kansalasiten puolelta porukkaa yhtä innokkaasti, kuin vastustamassa Ranta-Tampellan tunnelia.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Vastustajiakin on toki, mutta esim. viimeisimmissä kyselyissä (joita mm. Al jaksaa aika ajoin tehdä) on ratikalle ollut aina enemmän kannattajia, kuin vastustajia. Myöskin voi huomata, että ratikkaa on lobbaamassa kansalasiten puolelta porukkaa yhtä innokkaasti, kuin vastustamassa Ranta-Tampellan tunnelia.


Olenko väittänyt, että vastustajia olisi enemmän (tai merkittävästi enemmän) kuin kannattajia? Huomautin, että vastaustajat eivät ole marginaalinen ryhmä, vaan todennäköisesti yhtä suuri ryhmä kuin kannattajatkin, ellei suurempikin. Jos ja kun tama ratikkapäätös altistettaisiin kunnon kansanäänestykselle uskoisin lopputuloksen olevan jotain 49-51 (tietysti uskon ei-kannan voittoon), ei suinkaan mikään 30-70 tyyppinen "murskavoitto" puolelle kuin puolelle. Varmasti on myös kansalaisia jotka lobbaavat ratikkaa, en ole sitä kai kiistänyt?

----------


## tlajunen

> Olenko väittänyt, että vastustajia olisi enemmän (tai merkittävästi enemmän) kuin kannattajia? Huomautin, että vastaustajat eivät ole marginaalinen ryhmä, vaan todennäköisesti yhtä suuri ryhmä kuin kannattajatkin, ellei suurempikin.


Täh? Yllä lainaamaani kysymykseen vastaus: kyllä olet väittänyt, kuten kerrot itsekin heti seuraavassa virkkeessä.

Sitä paitsi marginaalisen pienellä vähemmistöllä tarkoitettiin tässä sinulaisiasi täysin älyvapaalla irrationaalisella syyllä raitioteitä vastustavia. Muilla syillä - kuten vaikkapa kolinalla, palvelutason huononemisella tai kalliilla investointikustannuksella - perustelevia vastustajia on toki rutkasti enemmän... mutta taitavat olla vähemmistössä hekin.

----------


## Timppak

Aamulehti yrittää vastailla lukijoiden esittämiin kysymyksiin ratikasta:
http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...astaukset.html

Lähinnä vastaukset sisältävät välttelyä vetoamalla tehtäviin selvityksiin ja suunnitelmiin.

----------


## Paaplo

> Aamulehti yrittää vastailla lukijoiden esittämiin kysymyksiin ratikasta:
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...astaukset.html
> 
> Lähinnä vastaukset sisältävät välttelyä vetoamalla tehtäviin selvityksiin ja suunnitelmiin.


Yleissuunnitelma valmistuu helmi- maaliskuussa 2014, jonka jälkeen ei enää tarvitse vedota selvityksiin ja suunnitelmiin. Odottakaamme siis vielä pari kuukautta.

----------


## Timppak

> Yleissuunnitelma valmistuu helmi- maaliskuussa 2014, jonka jälkeen ei enää tarvitse vedota selvityksiin ja suunnitelmiin. Odottakaamme siis vielä pari kuukautta.


Kunnes kaupunginvalttusto tai -hallitus vaatii vielä selvittämään akkubusseja, vossikoita, köysirataa, kutsutakseja, tyhjiötunnelijunaa, metroa ja muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja. Tämän lisäksi voidaan vedota asioiden tarkentuvan seuraavassa suunnitteluvaiheessa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ainahan hypoteeseja saa olla ja niissä saa valehdella itselleen niin paljon kuin haluaa. Jos vähänkään seuraa mediassa käytävää keskustelua ja edes vähänkään kuuntelee ns. kaduntallaajien mielipiteitä niin niistä kyllä huomaa että niiden lukumäärä, jotka eivät halua Tampereelle rakennettavan raitiotietä, lasketaan myös varmasti kymmenissä tuhansissa.


Seuraan näitä mediain keskustelupalstoja (valitettavasti) vähän turhankin tiiviisti, mutta en muista kovin montaa kertaa nähneeni kommenttia, jossa olisi vastustettu ratikkalinjaa _omaan_ kaupunginosaan implikoiden sitä, että ratikka tekisi kaupunginosan henkilökohtaisesti asuinkelvottomaksi.

Tyypillisiä argumentteja ratikkaa vastaan ovat olleet "liian kallis", "Tampere on liian pieni", "ratikka hyytyy lumeen/pakkaseen", "ratikka ei hyödytä minua, koska asun Härmälässä" ja "rollikka/metro/lähijuna olis parempi"

----------


## Albert

> Aamulehti yrittää vastailla lukijoiden esittämiin kysymyksiin ratikasta:
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...astaukset.html
> Lähinnä vastaukset sisältävät välttelyä vetoamalla tehtäviin selvityksiin ja suunnitelmiin.


Noita itsekin luin.
Mutta onko siis todella niin, että raitiotien (mahdollinen) rakentaminen alkaa (jo) vuonna 2017, ja valmista (I-vaihe?) olisi jo 2021?

----------


## 339-DF

> Noita itsekin luin.
> Mutta onko siis todella niin, että raitiotien (mahdollinen) rakentaminen alkaa (jo) vuonna 2017, ja valmista (I-vaihe?) olisi jo 2021?


Juuri kyselin tuosta aikataulusta suoraan pääkallonpaikalta. Valtuusto tekee päätöksen siitä, rakennetaanko ratikka, viimeistään kesäkuussa 2014. Sitten pitää tehdä kaavamuutoksia, mihin menee oma aikansa. Osa kaavoista on kuitenkin jo työn alla ja ratikka on niissä jo huomioitu, vaikkei rakennuspäätöstä ole. Samoin 2014 loppuvuodesta neuvotellaan toteutusmallista ja kilpailutetaan toteutus. Se ei ole ihan pikkujuttu, jos vaikka tehdään avaimet käteen -sopimus jonkun toimijan kanssa, joka rakentaa ja liikennöi. Rakentaminen joka tapauksessa alkaisi 2017. Siitä ei ollut puhetta, mitä tuo 2021 tarkoittaa  onko koko rata silloin valmis ja voiko liikenne osalla rataa (esim. PyynikintoriHervanta) alkaa jo aiemmin.

----------


## Albert

Ymmärrän. Ja kaavamuutoksista valitetaan "tappiin asti" (ainakin ns periaatteesta).
Samoin valitetaan kilpailutuksesta. Ei taida 2017 riittää.
Henkilöautotunnelin rakentaminen on sittenkin paljon helpompaa.

Tämä ketju on jo yli kahdeksan vuotta vanha.

----------


## sub

Pormestarin budjettiehdotuksesta http://www.tampere.fi/material/attac...2013_netti.pdf löytyy sivulta 28 kuva investoinneista. Siihen ratikan rakentamisen aloitusvuodeksi merkitty 2018. Eiköhän tämäkin kuitenkin ole puhdas arvaus.

----------


## Albert

No jos 2017 on kaikki valitukset saatu käsiteltyä, niin 2018 voisi jo olla realismia.
Hitsi kun vielä viisi vuotta sitten kuvittelin, että matkustan Tampereella ratikalla  :Smile:  :Icon Frown: .

----------


## 339-DF

> Pormestarin budjettiehdotuksesta http://www.tampere.fi/material/attac...2013_netti.pdf löytyy sivulta 28 kuva investoinneista. Siihen ratikan rakentamisen aloitusvuodeksi merkitty 2018. Eiköhän tämäkin kuitenkin ole puhdas arvaus.


Tämä on sikäli vähän outoa, että poliitikot ovat esittäneet ekan vaiheen käyttöönottoa jo tällä vuosikymmenellä, mikä siis on nopeampi tahti kuin mitä virkamiehet esittävät. Vaikka eipä noiden taustoista tiedä  noin pitkälle menevät rahat ovat aina arvauksia sekä summien että vuosien osalta. Uskoisin, että ensi keväänä olemme paljon viisaampia. Toteutusaikatauluunhan vaikuttaa olennaisesti myös toteutustapa, ja se kai päätetään rakennuspäätöksen yhteydessä. Jos tapa on se, että kaupunki tekee omana työnään, niin silloinhan esimerkiksi putki- ja johtosiirrot voi aloittaa jo 2015 ja töitä tehdä tasaiseen tahtiin, laskea vaikka ekat kiskot jo 2015 paikassa, jossa muutenkin tehdään tuohon aikaan katutöitä jne. Jos taas koko urakka kilpailutetaan yhtenä suurena pakettina, johon mahdollisesti kuuluu rakentamisen lisäksi parinkymmenen vuoden operointi ja ehkä kalustonkin hankkiminen, niin pelkästään kilpailutusprosessiin menee helposti toista vuotta aikaa. Tällaista pakettikilpailutusta voi tuskin edes tehdä ennen kuin kaikki kaavamuutokset on saatu läpi valituskierteestä, sillä epävarmuustekijät lisäävät hintaa olennaisesti.

----------


## ultrix

KH:n päätöksen mukaisena tavoitevuotena liikenteen käynnistämiselle on 2019.

----------


## vesa.

> Toivottavasti ihmisten pakottamista ratikkaan ei suoriteta Länsi-Tampereen linjoja katkomalla.


Raitioliikenteellä pitäsikin olla tukenaan vankka bussiliikenne johtuen raitioliikenteelle tunnusomaisesta häiriöherkkyydestä. HKL:n raitioliikenteessä 0,8% - 1,5% lähdöistä on jäänyt vuosittain ajamatta erinäisten liikennehäiriöiden takia. TKL:n bussiliikenteessä vastaava ajamattomien lähtöjen osuus on muistaakseni 0,06%. Ero on valtava.

"Pakotettu" vaihtoyhteys linja-autosta raitiovaunuun ketjuttaisi näitä liikennehäiriöitä koskemaan yhä suurempaa asiakaskuntaa, mikä olisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteelle myrkkyä. Hiukankin pidemmän häiriötilanteen sattuessa olisi aika absurdi tilanne ajaa linja-autojen syöttöliikenteellä matkustajia ratikkaradan varteen, jossa spora ei ennalta arvaamattomista syistä ihan hetkeen kulje. Pitkäkestoisin ja ei-toivottavin seuraus tässä olisi tietysti asiakkaan kulkutavan vaihtuminen pysyvästi ikiomaan henkilöautoon.

----------


## Albert

Jos verrataan Tampereen bussiliikennettä ja Helsingin raitioliikennettä noin yleensä, niin ero on tosiaan valtava!
Ehkä ei pitäisi verratakaan.
Raitioliikenteen häiriöistä iso osa johtuu väärin pysäköidyistä henkilöautoista. Mutta kun ne ovat "valtiovallan erityisessä suojeluksessa".

----------


## hylje

> Raitioliikenteellä pitäsikin olla tukenaan vankka bussiliikenne johtuen raitioliikenteelle tunnusomaisesta häiriöherkkyydestä. HKL:n raitioliikenteessä 0,8% - 1,5% lähdöistä on jäänyt vuosittain ajamatta erinäisten liikennehäiriöiden takia. TKL:n bussiliikenteessä vastaava ajamattomien lähtöjen osuus on muistaakseni 0,06%. Ero on valtava.


Minusta Tampereen ratikka on toimintatavaltaan lähempänä metroa kuin ratikkaa, jos Helsingistä on pakko saada jokin verrokki. Liikennöintiympäristö kun on painottuneesti omaa väylää. Ajamattomia metrossa 2012 se sama 0,06%. Tosin katsomieni lukujen mukaan ratikallakin ajamattomia on jopa 0,1%.

----------


## ultrix

> Raitioliikenteellä pitäsikin olla tukenaan vankka bussiliikenne johtuen raitioliikenteelle tunnusomaisesta häiriöherkkyydestä. HKL:n raitioliikenteessä 0,8% - 1,5% lähdöistä on jäänyt vuosittain ajamatta erinäisten liikennehäiriöiden takia. TKL:n bussiliikenteessä vastaava ajamattomien lähtöjen osuus on muistaakseni 0,06%. Ero on valtava.


Tampereen raitiotiellä vältetään Helsingin virheet raitiotiesuunnittelussa, eli raitiotiekiskojen vieressä pysäköintiä ei sallita näillä näkymin missään. Vähintäänkin välissä on normaali autokaista. Helsingin ajamattomista lähdöistä leijonanosa johtuu juurikin kiskoille tai ratikan ATU:un pysäköinnistä.

----------


## vesa.

> Minusta Tampereen ratikka on toimintatavaltaan lähempänä metroa kuin ratikkaa, jos Helsingistä on pakko saada jokin verrokki. Liikennöintiympäristö kun on painottuneesti omaa väylää. Ajamattomia metrossa 2012 se sama 0,06%. Tosin katsomieni lukujen mukaan ratikallakin ajamattomia on jopa 0,1%.


http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkl/fi/Tietoja...ntakertomukset

HKL:n toimintakertomuksissa on vähän erilaisia lukuja. Kuten tuossa blogikirjoituksessa mainitaan - siinä esitetty luotettavuusluku koskee liikennöitsijän omasta syystä ajamattomia lähtöjä. Asiakasnäkökulmasta se on yhdentekevää, että kenen syytä ajamaton lähtö on.

----------


## Ertsu

> KH:n päätöksen mukaisena tavoitevuotena liikenteen käynnistämiselle on 2019.


Miksi se siirtyy joka vuosi aina eteenpäin? http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raitiotie

Tuon mukaan: "Jos suunnitelmat hyväksytään, rakentaminen aloitetaan 2015 ja liikennöinti alkaa luultavasti vuosina 2017-2018."

Eli kuka tai mikä taho sitä jatkuvasti siirtelee? Onko Kokoomus nyt oppinut, että jyrkällä vastustamisella hanke voi toteutua? Kokoomushan vastusti Helsingin metroa koko suunnittelun ajan ja ainoana puolueena.

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsingin_metro

"Vasemmisto ja osa ruotsalainen kansanpuolueen valtuutetuista, sekä lopulta myös liberaalit, kannattivat metrojärjestelmän rakentamista, mutta kokoomus vastusti hanketta koko sen suunnittelun ajan.[15]".

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitioliikenteellä pitäsikin olla tukenaan vankka bussiliikenne johtuen raitioliikenteelle tunnusomaisesta häiriöherkkyydestä. HKL:n raitioliikenteessä...


Suomalainen etsii mielellään vertailukohdetta läheltä, ja olet ihan oikeassa siinä, että Helsingin raitioliikenteelle on tunnusomaista häiriöherkkyys  ainakin osalla linjoista. Se häiriöherkkyys on kuitenkin tunnusomaista juuri Helsingin raitioliikenteelle, ei raitioliikenteelle yleisesti. Jotta voi arvioida Tampereen tulevan järjestelmän häiriöherkkyyttä, on ymmärrettävä, mistä helsinkiläinen häiriöherkkyys johtuu  se kun ei oikeastaan johdu raitiovaunuista itsestään vaan väärin tehdystä liikennesuunnittelusta. Meillä ei Helsingissä valitettavasti ole liikennesuunnittelussa sellaista ammattitaitoa, joka kykenisi ottamaan raitioliikenteen erityispiirteet sillä tavoin huomioon, että ratikalle taattaisiin liikennejärjestelyiden keinoin häiriötön kulku (tai jos jotain piilevää ammattitaitoa onkin, ei se ainakaan käytännössä näy, ei uusillakaan radoilla). Sen sijaan Tampereella tätä ammattitaitoa tuntuu löytyvän, mitä nyt olen sikäläistä suunnitteluohjetta lukenut.

Raitiovaunujen häiriöherkkyys Helsingissä johtuu pääosin siitä, että
 niille on tehty niin kapeat kaistat, etteivät vaunut mahdu niille ja rinnalla kulkevat autot estävät raitiovaunujen kulun
 niillä on sekakaistaa ruuhkaisillakin katuosuuksilla
 kiskojen rinnalla on parkkipaikkoja, joihin autoilijat jättävät autonsa siten, että ratikka ei mahdu ohi
 autoilijat ajavat risteykset tukkoon, mihin voisi puuttua valo-ohjauksella muttei puututa
 vaihteita on sijoitettu risteyksiin katualueelle niin, että vaihteen yli ajavat autot täyttävät urat lumella, jolloin vaihde jumiutuu (sulatusteho ei riitä)

Kun luet tuon listan, ymmärrät, että raitiotien voi toteuttaa myös toisella tavalla.

Helsingissä muuten myös bussiliikenne alkaa olla jossain määrin häiriöherkkää  yleensä ne syttyvät tuleen mutta viime aikoina on ollut tapauksia, joissa niistä irtoavat renkaat, niiden matka katkeaa katsastamattomuuden vuoksi tai kuljettajat eivät uskalla lähteä niillä ajoon yleisen huonon kunnon vuoksi ym. Määrät eivät vielä ole suuria, mutta trendi on pelottava.

----------


## Albert

> Tampereen raitiotiellä vältetään Helsingin virheet raitiotiesuunnittelussa, eli raitiotiekiskojen vieressä pysäköintiä ei sallita näillä näkymin missään.


Helsingin raitioliikenteen virheet? Keskustassa on eriten häiriöitä. Siellä radat ovat olleet samoilla kaduilla jo yli 100 vuotta. Kadut eivät siitä ole leventyneet eivätkä kavenneet (vaikka Liisankatu, se on yhtä kapea kuin ennenkin).
Sen sijaan henkilöautoliikenne on varmaan kymmentuhatkertaistunut, autojen leveydet vaan kasvavat (mitä tekee ns katumaasturi Stadissa). Henkilöautoilijoiden itsekkyys ja välinpitämättömyys vain kasvaa.
Mitään kunnon seuraamusta ei tule, vaikka maasturillaan seisauttaisi koko kaupungin raitioliikenteen.

Virhe on siinä, että kaupungin liikennesuunnittelijat/päättäjät eivät uskalla/halua rajoittaa kadunvarsipysäköintiä kapeillakaan raitiokaduilla.
On hienoa, jos Tampereella on uskallusta moiseen.

Koko kaupunki- ja liikennekulttuuri on meillä edelleen "metsäläisten tasolla". Matkusta vaikka Wienissä ratikalla paikallista "Tehtaankatua". Siellä ratikka painaa ns kahva pohjassa, eikä kukaan tule töpeksimään eteen. Ja silti kaikki liikenne mukaan lukien jalankulku sujuu!

----------


## Salomaa

Näin on, helsinkiläisesä liikennesuunnittelussa on merkkillinen piirre, yksityisautoilun asettaminen yhtä tärkeäksi joukkoliikenteen kanssa.  Linjaus on väärä. Kun Kokoomuslaisten suhteeton ylivalta tässä asiassa saadaan toppuuteltua, niin joukkoliikenne alkaa sujua.

Ei ole vielä näkyvissä tunneileita ja parkkihalleja suunnitellaan. Eli siis Kokoomuslaiset päättäjät haluavat imuiroida keskustaan autoja. Ja ne ova t mm. raitiovaunujen seassa. Myös täällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla esiintyy turhaa yksityisautoilumyönteisyyttä.

----------


## hylje

> http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkl/fi/Tietoja...ntakertomukset
> 
> HKL:n toimintakertomuksissa on vähän erilaisia lukuja. Kuten tuossa blogikirjoituksessa mainitaan - siinä esitetty luotettavuusluku koskee liikennöitsijän omasta syystä ajamattomia lähtöjä. Asiakasnäkökulmasta se on yhdentekevää, että kenen syytä ajamaton lähtö on.


Toimintakertomuksessa on metrolle samat luvut, oletettavasti koska metroradalle harvemmin pysäköidään autoja. Pointtini kuitenkin on, että Tampereen raideliikenteen vertailukohta Helsinkiin on metro, ei ratikat.

Sitäpaitsi kuka ihme rakentaisi täysin uutta liikennettä muun kuin parhaimpien käytäntöjen mukaan?

----------


## Jykke

Tampereella ei olla saatu sopua läntiseen linjaukseen. Vaihtoehtoina on joko Pispalan valtaväylä, tai Rantaväylä. Näistä kahdesta reitistä teetetään lisäselvitys. AL muistaa tapansa mukaan ilmoittaa sen tärkeimmän eli hinnan otsikossaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tampereella ei olla saatu sopua läntiseen linjaukseen. Vaihtoehtoina on joko Pispalan valtaväylä, tai Rantaväylä. Näistä kahdesta reitistä teetetään lisäselvitys. AL muistaa tapansa mukaan ilmoittaa sen tärkeimmän eli hinnan otsikossaan.


Minusta tämä on hyvä. Uskon, että Pispalan vt olisi vaihtoehtona parempi matkustajille, ja olisi ollut sääli hylätä se vain jonkinlaisen epämääräisen "autot ruuhkaantuu" -heiton perusteella. Kun on kyse hankkeesta, johon menee kahdeksannumeroinen summa investointirahaa, niin kannattaa käyttää lisäselvityksiin se 70 000 ilman muuta.

Yllätys kyllä sinänsä, että jossain päin maata valtuustollakin on valtaa!

----------


## vesa.

> Toimintakertomuksessa on metrolle samat luvut, oletettavasti koska metroradalle harvemmin pysäköidään autoja. Pointtini kuitenkin on, että Tampereen raideliikenteen vertailukohta Helsinkiin on metro, ei ratikat.
> 
> Sitäpaitsi kuka ihme rakentaisi täysin uutta liikennettä muun kuin parhaimpien käytäntöjen mukaan?


Eipä se ratikka metroksi muutu luotettavuuden puolesta, vaikka kuinka toivoisi. Altistuminen Tampereen olosuhteissa muun liikenteen riskeille ja sääolosuhteiden vaihtelevuudelle luovat joka tapauksessa melkoisen haasteen luotettavuudelle. Ja teknisiä eroavaisuuksiakin on melkoisesti, joten en nyt ihan noin vain ottaisi verrokkia metroon! Tekninen luotettavuus on tietysti oma mielenkiintoinen haasteensa ja se taitaakin vaihdella melkoisesti ratikkaliikenteessä. Kerran vierailin eräällä ratikkaliikennöitsijällä, joka tarvitsee arkipäivän ruuhkahuippuun n. 200 raitiovaunua. Varavaunuja oli huimat 100 kpl.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eipä se ratikka metroksi muutu luotettavuuden puolesta, vaikka kuinka toivoisi.


Oletko tutustunut Tampereen raitiotien suunnitteluohjeeseen? Siinä on käyty tyhjentävästi läpi raitioliikenteen luotettavuutta uhkaavat tekijät ja myös eliminoitu tai minimoitu ne. Annan esimerkin: Helsingissä tavanomainen ongelma on, että auto pysäköi ajattelemattomuuttaan liian lähelle raitiovaunukiskoja, eikä ratikka mahdu ohi. Vika ei edes ole yksin autoilijan, sillä paikoin kadut ovat niin ahtaat, että tilaa ei yksinkertaisesti ole. Tampereella tämä ratkaistaan niin, että pysäköidyn auton avatun oven ja raitiovaunun kyljen välissä on aina oltava vähintään kaksi metriä tilaa. Käytännössä tuo merkitsee vähintään pyöräkaistaa, yleensä autokaistaa. Ei voi käydä niin, että autoilija pysäköi vahingossa liian lähelle kiskoja.

Tietysti autoilija voi edelleen puhtaasti pottuilumielessä pysäköidä autonsa vaikka keskelle Hämeenkatua  tai vaikka rautatien tasoristeykseen  mutta eipä sitä kaikkeen hullutteluun sentään kannata varautua. Ja kannattaa huomata, että myös metro täyseristyksestään huolimatta kärsii ulkopuolisista häiriöistä, radoilla kun kulkee jos jonkinlaista taiteilijaa ja kamikazea.

En malta vielä olla lisäämättä, että Helsingissä, missä ratikkaliikennettä sentään on ollut yli 120 vuotta, ei edelleenkään ole minkäänlaista raitiotien suunnitteluohjetta. Luonnos on kyllä. Koneellani on luonnosversio vuodelta 2010, mutta vielä ei ole kukaan ehtinyt saada sitä valmiiksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Yle uutisoi  tällaista. Eli Länsimetron jatko menee valtion budjetissa muiden joukkoliikennehankkeiden ohitse, tahtoo sanoa, myös Tampereen raitiotiehankkeen ohi, eli valtion rahaa Tampereelle ei olisi lähiaikoina luvassa. Saa nyt nähdä miten tämä konkretisoituu Tampereella.

Tekisi mieli kirota: valtiolta riittää kyllä rahaa Rantaväylän muuttamiseen moottoritieksi, mutta ei raitiotielle. Siis rahaa annetaan hankkeisiin, joista ei ole erityistä hyötyä (Länsimetron jatke) taikka joista on suoranaista haittaa (Rantaväylän muutos moottoritieksi), mutta ei hankkeille, joista on joitain hyötyä. Olisiko tosiaan aika tehdä ihan henkilökohtaisia ratkaisuja ja koittaa rakentaa elämä tänne Keski-Eurooppaan... Ainakaan toimiminen liikenneinsinöörinä Suomessa ei tunnu juuri nyt järin innostavalta tulevaisuudenkuvalta.

----------


## 339-DF

Mahtaakohan tuo metrotouhu nyt kuitenkaan vaikuttaa pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolisten hankkeiden rahoitukseen?

----------


## ultrix

> Olisiko tosiaan aika tehdä ihan henkilökohtaisia ratkaisuja ja koittaa rakentaa elämä tänne Keski-Eurooppaan... Ainakaan toimiminen liikenneinsinöörinä Suomessa ei tunnu juuri nyt järin innostavalta tulevaisuudenkuvalta.


Mä luulin, että teit sen jo ("Sijainti: Wien")  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mä luulin, että teit sen jo ("Sijainti: Wien")


Tällä hetkellä ihan vain vaihto-opiskelijana, vähän oppimassa liikenneasioita syvällisemmin. Vaikka Tampereella on opetus kehittynyt paljon tasosta, kuinka leveä tie tarvitaan, niin kyllä täällä ollaan paljon pidemmällä ja olen oppinut aivan uusia juttuja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mahtaakohan tuo metrotouhu nyt kuitenkaan vaikuttaa pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolisten hankkeiden rahoitukseen?


Kyllähän tuossa uutisessa puhutaan nimenomaan liikennehankkeiden rahoituksesta valtakunnan tasolla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja jos jatketaan teemalla, kylläkin of topic, pahoittelen, niin voi vain kuvitella, millaista olisi olla liikenneinsinöörinä Helsingissä. Siinäkin tapauksessa, että onnistut saamaan jonkun järkevän suunnitelman läpi, vähintään rakennusvirasto pitää huolen, että se ei toteudu. Rakennusvirasto tekee lopun haihattelusta ja rakentaa kadun sellaiseksi, kuin Helsingissä on aina tehty, riippumatta hyväksytyistä katusuunnitelmista.  tämä  ei ikävä kyllä ole mikään yksittäistapaus, vaan kaupungin tapa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllähän tuossa uutisessa puhutaan nimenomaan liikennehankkeiden rahoituksesta valtakunnan tasolla.


YLE antaa erilaisen käsityksen: 


> Länsimetron jatke kiilaa näin muiden pääkaupunkiseudun suurten liikennehankkeiden edelle, toteaa Vasemmistoliiton espoolainen kansanedustaja Kari Uotila.


Mutta HS:n uutinen puhuu kyllä Tampereesta ihan nimeltä mainiten: juttu http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/0412201...a1386052930908 ja lainaus sieltä: 


> Samoista rahoista kilpailevat Tampereen ja Turun raitiovaunut sekä Pisararata.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Espoolaista kansanedustajaa ehkä kiinnostaa kommentoida vain, mitä tapahtuu pääkaupunkiseudulla, eikä ottaa kantaa Tampereen ratikkaan. Joka tapauksessa a) alkuperäisessä Ylen jutussa puhutaan myös esim. Hangon-radan sähköistyksestä ja Pietarsaaren teistä ynnä muusta ja b) valtiolla ei ole mitään erillistä pääkaupunkiseudun liikennehankkeiden rahoituspottia, vaan ne kilpailevat ihan samasta rahasta kuin kaikki muutkin valtakunnan liikennehankkeet.

----------


## 339-DF

> alkuperäisessä Ylen jutussa


Missä se juttu on?

----------


## pehkonen

> Missä se juttu on?


Olisikohan tämä http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetron_ja...arkeen/6971656

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Suora lainaus linkittämästäni uutisesta: "Länsimetron nostaminen ykköshankkeeksi siirtää tuonnemmaksi muita valtion rahoituista odottavia isoja hankkeita kuten Tampereen pikaraitiotietä  ja pääkaupunkiseudun Pisara-rataa." Mutta sitähän ei tietenkään voi tietää, onko tämä vain toimittajan käsitys tilanteesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suora lainaus linkittämästäni uutisesta: "Länsimetron nostaminen ykköshankkeeksi siirtää tuonnemmaksi muita valtion rahoituista odottavia isoja hankkeita kuten Tampereen pikaraitiotietä  ja pääkaupunkiseudun Pisara-rataa." Mutta sitähän ei tietenkään voi tietää, onko tämä vain toimittajan käsitys tilanteesta.


Niinpä onkin. Mä olin katsonut vain sen YLE Helsingin uutisen ja Hesarin. Tuossa on nyt ankaran lobbauksen paikka  pisaran siirtäminen Kivenlahden hukkaputken vuoksi on vielä ymmärrettävää, mutta ei sen pitäisi liittyä Tampereen kannattavaan ratikkaan yhtään sen enempää kuin Koukkuniemen vaippakiintiönkään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisikohan tämä http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetron_ja...arkeen/6971656


Ei se vaan tämä:




> Yle uutisoi  tällaista.

----------


## Paaplo

Ktwebissä on nähtävillä kalevanrinteen liikennejärjestelyiden yleissuunnitelma, jossa on ratikan linjaus huomioitu. Jos linkit ei toimi, niin ktweb.tampere.fi ja YLAn esityslista.

http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/ktp...&extension=pdf

http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/ktp...&extension=pdf

----------


## 339-DF

Onpa perusteellista työtä! Prisman pysäkkijärjestelyt ovat kuin suoraan oppikirjasta ja Sammonkatu on suorastaan kaunis. Olen iloinen siitä, että fillarit on siirretty pois keskikaistalta. Siinä olisi tullut turhia vaaranpaikkoja, kun ratikka suhahtaa fillarin ohi.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ja jos jatketaan teemalla, kylläkin of topic, pahoittelen, niin voi vain kuvitella, millaista olisi olla liikenneinsinöörinä Helsingissä. Siinäkin tapauksessa, että onnistut saamaan jonkun järkevän suunnitelman läpi, vähintään rakennusvirasto pitää huolen, että se ei toteudu. Rakennusvirasto tekee lopun haihattelusta ja rakentaa kadun sellaiseksi, kuin Helsingissä on aina tehty, riippumatta hyväksytyistä katusuunnitelmista.  tämä  ei ikävä kyllä ole mikään yksittäistapaus, vaan kaupungin tapa.


Tuo "yksittäistapaus" on muuten nyt johtanut siihen, että jatkossa rakennussuunnitelmat pidetään ajantasaisina netissä. Ja näyttäisi olevan johtamassa myös siihen, että Kalasataman eteläosan pyörätiet suunnitellaan ihan uusiksi ja - tadaa - pysäköintipaikoista liian ahtaalla Junonkadulla luovutaan kun ratikkakiskot tehdään siihen.

Jos tämä heräättää toivoa liikenneinsinöörin työstä Helsingissä, niin KSV:hen haetaan juuri toista ratikkasuunnittelijaa.

ps, pahoitteluni jatkosta offtopicissa.

----------


## Jykke

> Onpa perusteellista työtä! Prisman pysäkkijärjestelyt ovat kuin suoraan oppikirjasta ja Sammonkatu on suorastaan kaunis.


Itseä ilahdutti varsin paljon Sarvijaakonkadulla olevat bussien pysäkkivaraukset. Fiksua olisi ajaa kaikki Sammon valtatieltä tuleva bussiliikenne Sarviksen kautta Kalevankankaalle ja yliopiston ohitse keskustaan. Näin saataisiin laiturin ylitse vaihto ratikasta dösään, kun on matkalla Yliopistolle Hervannasta.

----------


## Paaplo

> Varmasti matkustajamassan ja potentiaalisten asiakkaiden määrän ollessa riittävän suuri, järjestelmä puolustaa paikkaansa. Myös mahdollisesti kustannustehokkuutensa osalta. Esimerkiksi Tampereen kokoisen kyläpahasen kohdalla siihen lienee kovin pitkä matka.


Alustavan yleisselvityksen mukaan ratikan vuosittaiset käyttökustannukset (sis. kuljettajat, ratikan poistot, huollot jne paitsi väylän rakentamisen) olisivat noin 0-4 miljoonaa euroa pienemmät kuin nykyisen bussijärjestelmän. Jos ja kun bussijärjestelmää pitää kehittää nykyisestä, niin kustannusero nousee jopa 10 miljoonaan euroon ratikan eduksi. http://www.tampere.fi/material/attac...nneennuste.pdf

Paljon tarkemmat laskelmat tulevat tuossa parin kuukauden päästä, kun tarkempi yleisselvitys valmiastuu.

----------


## Jykke

Tampereen kaupunki esittää valtiolle varautumista ratikan rakentamiseen.

----------


## antti

Sattuipas sopivasti: Julkinen talous on kasvanut presidentti Sauli Niinistön mielestä kestämättömän kokoiseksi. Julkinen talous muodostaa jo lähes 60 prosenttia bruttokansantuotteesta, mikä on presidentin arvion mukaan eniten maailmassa.
Eli lykätään sovinnolla tällaiset kerskailuraitiovaunuhankkeet.

----------


## Jykke

> Eli lykätään sovinnolla tällaiset kerskailuraitiovaunuhankkeet.


 Mitä nyt vaan rahalliset hyödyt on laskettu olevan Tampereen ratikalla suuremmat kuin rakentamisesta aiheutuvat kulut. Onko varaa sittenkin jättää rakentamatta?

----------


## Ertsu

> Sattuipas sopivasti: Julkinen talous on kasvanut presidentti Sauli Niinistön mielestä kestämättömän kokoiseksi. Julkinen talous muodostaa jo lähes 60 prosenttia bruttokansantuotteesta, mikä on presidentin arvion mukaan eniten maailmassa.
> Eli lykätään sovinnolla tällaiset kerskailuraitiovaunuhankkeet.


Niinistö ei tarkoittanut investointeja, vaan "pomopöhöä". Julkisella sektorilla on liikaa pikkupomoja suorittaviin työntekijöihin nähden. Samoin suurista valtionyhtiöistä ainakin Finnairilla on käsittämätön määrä johtajia, eli n. 500 ylempää toimihenkilöä.
Mistä heillekin alaisia riittää tulevaisuudessa, kun duunareita vähennetään jatkuvasti?

----------


## Jykke

AL: Tampereen kaupunki haluaa verolakeihin muutoksen, joka tekisi kannattavaksi elinkaarimallin käytön kaupunkiratikan toteutuksessa.

----------


## Paaplo

Lisää suunnitteluaineistoa on julkaistu, ja Ramboll pyytää kommentteja pysäkkien paikkoihin ja nimiin. http://www.tampere.fi/liikennejakadu...raitiotie.html

----------


## 339-DF

Vähän yllättää, etteivät tuoreet radan katutilasijoittelukartat herätä lainkaan keskustelua. Alla omat kommenttini.

Näin helsinkiläisestä näkövinkkelistä ei voi kuin kateellisena todeta, että jossain päin Suomea osataan suunnitella raitiotietä niin, että sen tilantarve tunnustetaan ja sille myös varataan se tila, jonka se tarvitsee. Pääosin katutilasijoitukset ovat minusta oikein hyviä. Ilahduttavaa on se, että uuden varikkotontin myötä Hervantaan syntyy kaksihaarainen rata, ja varikkohaarallekin on suunniteltu pysäkit. Toivottavasti myös säännöllistä liikennettä. Ja Hallilan mutkia on oiottu urakalla!

Muutama kohta kuitenkin kaipaisi vielä hienosäätöä ja Pispalan vt on tuollaisena todella huono. Etelästä lähtien:

*Insinöörinkatu* Kadulla on pitkä sekakaistaosuus, vaikka kadun leveys riittäisi omiin ratikkakaistoihin. Vaikka kadun autoliikenteen määrä ei olisi kovin suuri, ei ratikka silti pidä sijoittaa sekakaistalle. Henkilöautot ovat arvaamattomia, ne jarruttavat äkisti ja ennakoimattomasti. Raitiovaunu on kulkuneuvona aivan toista luokkaa, sen jarrutusmatkat ovat pidemmät. Tällaisella sekakaistalla raitiovaunu joutuu varomaan amatööriautoilijoita sovittamalla nopeutensa ja turvavälinsä sellaiseksi, että vaunu kyetään pysäyttämään silloinkin, kun edessä oleva autoilija päättää hidastaa tai pysäyttää autonsa jostain täysin arvaamattomasta syystä. Muuten tulee pahaa jälkeä. Tuo merkitsee sitä, että ratikan nopeus kärsii ja ennen kaikkea sitä, että ajoaikojen hajonta kasvaa, sillä ratikka voi ajaa reippaammin silloin, kun edellä ei ole autoja. Edelleen se merkitsee sitä, että nopeusrajoitusta huomattavasti hitaammin ajava ratikka ärsyttää takana olevia autoilijoita, mikä johtaa vaaratilanteisiin. Helsingissä on arkipäivää, että auto lähtee ohittamaan ratikkaa esim. Snellmaninkadulla, jopa Tehtaankadulla. Sellaiset vaaratilanteet johtavat helposti onnettomuuksiin, sillä autoilija ei voi tietää, mitä liikenettä sivukaduilta on tulossa eteen. Myös nykymallin pysäkit ovat vaarallisia paikkoja, sillä autoilija lähtee turhan herkästi ohittamaan pysäkillä seisovaa ratikkaa. Näin ollen sekakaistaa on vältettävä riippumatta siitä, mikä autoliikenteen määrä Insinöörinkadulla on.

Leveys antaisi myöten siihen, että ratikalla olisi omat kaistat molempiin suuntiin kadun reunoilla. Silloin pysäkit olisivat jalkakäytävillä. Ratkaisu olisi ahtaahko ja huonona puolena olisi se, että kääntyvä auto joutuisi aina kääntymään kiskojen ylitse.

Toisaalta tutkimisen arvoinen näin aivan linjan päässä olisi ratkaisu, jossa ratikalle varataan oma kaista keskustaan päin. Tällöin sen kulku reitin alussa turvattaisiin ja aikataulu pitäisii myös keskustaan saavuttaessa. Maalle päin aikataululla ei enää ole niin merkitystä, sillä kyytiinnousijoita ei enää ole. Puolet ongelmasta poistuisi ja viherkaistallekin jäisi tilaa.

Molemmat ovat kuitenkin ratkaisevasti parempia kuin nykyinen ehdotus.

*Teiskontien ja Sammonkadun* pysäkkivälit vaikuttavat aika pitkiltä, siellä on kuitenkin paljon asutusta. Pidemmältä tulijoille tuo on tietysti siirtymäosuutta, mutta silti harkitsisin vielä.

*Koskipuiston* pysäkin kai saisi lähemmäs Hatanpään valtatietä. Mitä kauempana aseman pysäkistä, sen parempi. Onko nykyiselle sijoitusehdotukselle joku hyvä peruste?

*Hämeenkadulla* pyöräkaistat on sijoitettu ratikan rinnalle. Loogista. Mutta jotta ratikan ei tarvitse liikaa pelätä sen kaistalle koukkaavia pyöräilijöitä (esim. tilanteessa, jossa pyöräilijä tahtoo ohittaa toisen pyöräilijän eikä kuule takaa tulevaa ratikkaa), olisi hyvä tehdä eritasoratkaisu. Pyörät alemmas kuin jalkakäytävä ja raitiotie. Hämeenkatu ei tietenkään ole paikka, jossa ratikan pitää ajaa kovin nopeasti, mutta silti turha hidastelu äkkiä eteen osuvien pyöräilijöiden vuoksi on turhaa. Eritaso ei myöskään tarkoita esteellisyyttä  pyöräkaistan voi tarvittavissa kohdissa nostaa jalkakäytävän ja raitiotien tasoon niin, että esteettömät ylitykset ovat mahdollisia.

*Pirkankatu* Onkohan tässä käynyt niin, että tämä osuus onkin annettu Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston liikennesuunnittelijoille tehtäväksi, rata kun on yhtä nimismiehenkiharaa?  :Wink:  Tosin kaarresäteet ovat loivia ja jos vaunuksi saadaan Artic, niin niitä tuskin edes huomaa 40 km/h ajonopeudella. Silti ihmetyttää, että rata pannaan kiemurtelemaan turhien keskikorokkeiden vuoksi. Ovatko kaikki autojen vasemmalle kääntymiset ehdottoman tarpeellisia?

*Paasikiventien* vaihtoehdossa ihmettelen Paasikiventien rinnalla olevaa Rantatien sekakaistaosuutta. Mikä se on? Onko siellä oikeasti muuta liikennettä? Miksei siellä olisi tilaa ratikkakaistoille?

*Pispalan vt* on kokonaisuudessaan aivan kelvoton ja suunnitelman heikoin lenkki. Siellä on lähes joka kohdassa tilaa kolmelle kaistalle, mutta nyt kolmannen kaistan tila on käytetty paikoin viherkaistoihin, paikoin parkkipaikkoihin. Ratikka kulkee koko matkaltaan sekakaistalla, vaikka katu on vilkas. Ei näin.

Jos ratikka tehdään Pispalan vt:lle, se on suunniteltava nyt kokonaan uudelleen.

Tässä kohtaa käyttäisin kolmatta kaistaa hyväksi siten, että kadulla olisi pääosin yksi sekakaista (autot+rv), yksi rv-kaista ja yksi autokaista. Yhteen suuntaan ratikka kulkisi siis omilla ja toiseen sekakaistalla. Suunta vaihtelisi siten, että liikennevaloristeystä kohden mentäisiin omalla kaistalla, jolloin päästäisiin autojonon ohi ja valoetuuksien turvin päästäisiin ylittämään risteys viiveettä. Risteyksen jälkeen siirryttäisiin sekakaistalle antamaan tilaa toisesta suunnasta risteystä vastaavasti omalla kaistalla lähestyvälle ratikalle. Sekava näin kirjoitettuna, kuva selkeyttäisi. Tässä mallissa pysäkkien sijoittelu voi olla hankalaa, mutta asia olisi syytä selvittää ja kiireellisesti. Jos nyt tehty ehdotus on "ainoa vaihtoehto", olen taipuvainen kannattamaan ratikan siirtoa Paasikiventielle.

*Energiakatu* Kokonaan uusi, rakentamaton katu. Miksi kaksikaistainen sekakaista? Joko autoliikenne kielletään ja katu on vain ratikoille, tai sitten tehdään nelikaistainen katu ratikkakaistoin. Onko nykyiselle ehdotukselle joku peruste?

----------


## Ertsu

> Näin helsinkiläisestä näkövinkkelistä ei voi kuin kateellisena todeta, että jossain päin Suomea osataan suunnitella raitiotietä niin, että sen tilantarve tunnustetaan ja sille myös varataan se tila, jonka se tarvitsee.


Juttuhan menee niin, että Tampereella ei osata suunnitella mitään, vaan Tampereelle on palkattu suunnitteluinsinöörejä Saksasta ja Sveitsistä. Näin mulle kerrottiin edellisessä ratikkaillassa.

----------


## sub

> Ilahduttavaa on se, että uuden varikkotontin myötä Hervantaan syntyy kaksihaarainen rata, ja varikkohaarallekin on suunniteltu pysäkit. Toivottavasti myös säännöllistä liikennettä. Ja Hallilan mutkia on oiottu urakalla!


Kai siihen pysäkit kannattaa rakentaa kun rata varikolle kuitenkin vedetään. Siitä että kannattaako sitä liikennöidä, Etelä-Hervannan kustannuksella, en ole ihan vakuuttunut. Hallilassa on tosiaan petrattu, mutta perusratkaisu on edelleen huono.




> Teiskontien ja Sammonkadun pysäkkivälit vaikuttavat aika pitkiltä, siellä on kuitenkin paljon asutusta. Pidemmältä tulijoille tuo on tietysti siirtymäosuutta, mutta silti harkitsisin vielä.


Etenkin Sammonkatu kaipaisi lisäpysäkkiä. ja TAYS:n kohdalla on aivan käsittämätöntä mutkaa, etenkin jos ratikkaa on tarkoitus myöhemmin jatkaa siitä itään.




> *Hämeenkadulla* pyöräkaistat on sijoitettu ratikan rinnalle. Loogista.


Jaettu tila kevyelle liikenteelle, etenkin jos nykyisiltä raskaamman liikenteen kaistoilta vapautuu lisätilaa, voisi toimia. Hämeenkadun ei välttämättä tavitse olla mikään kiihdytyskaista -millekään kulkutavalle.




> *Paasikiventien* vaihtoehdossa ihmettelen Paasikiventien rinnalla olevaa Rantatien sekakaistaosuutta. Mikä se on? Onko siellä oikeasti muuta liikennettä? Miksei siellä olisi tilaa ratikkakaistoille?


Ei tuolla ole paljon merkitystä. Kyseessä on kuitenkin vain yhden asuinalueen sisäinen yhteys, jossa on myös pysäkkejä. Vaikutukset luotettavuuteen ja nopeuteen olemattomat, olettaisin.




> *Pispalan vt* on kokonaisuudessaan aivan kelvoton ja suunnitelman heikoin lenkki.


En usko että Pispalan vt:lle ollaan valmiita tekemään sellaisia muutoksia että siitä saisi hyvän ratikkaväylän.

----------


## Eppu

> Lisää suunnitteluaineistoa on julkaistu, ja Ramboll pyytää kommentteja pysäkkien paikkoihin ja nimiin. http://www.tampere.fi/liikennejakadu...raitiotie.html


Jaaha. Näköjään ratikka sitten tukkisi aivan totaalisesti sekä Pirkankadun että Sepänkadun. Jos noilla kaduilla pitäisi muutakin liikennettä olla, niin tukkoon menee. Tältä osin suunnitelmat vaikuttavat jokseenkin keskeneräisiltä heitoilta kun ei vissiinkään ihan loppuun asti olla mietitty kaikkia asioita.

Toisaalta rantatien seutu on tuossa ihan järkevästi vedetty omalle väylälleen.

Itäpuolen suunnitelmaa en vielä kurkannutkaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Kai siihen pysäkit kannattaa rakentaa kun rata varikolle kuitenkin vedetään. Siitä että kannattaako sitä liikennöidä, Etelä-Hervannan kustannuksella, en ole ihan vakuuttunut.


 Jos vuoroväliksi on suunniteltu 7,5 minuttia ja Hervannassa joka toinen ratikka haarautuisi etelään ja joka toinen Hermiaan niin haarojen vuoroväli olisi 15 min. Meikäläisen mielestä vielä siedettävä. Hermian haara auttaisi myös kuljettajanvaihdossa oivasti kun ratikalla pääsisi aivan varikon kupeeseen. 

Sellaistakin olen pohtinut, että kannattaisiko Hervannassa rakentaa toinen ratikkahaara Opiskelijankadun kautta nykyiselle linjan 23 päätepysäkille ja perustaa Hervannan oma sisäinen ratikkalinja ajamaan tätä Maijalanpuiston ja Hermian väliä. Insinöörinkadulla olisi keskilaiturilla varustettu pysäkki jolloin keskustan suuntaan menijöiden ei tarvitsisi kuin astua laiturin ylitse synkatulla vaihdolla. Täten saataisiin tiheät vuorovälit kaikille haaroille ja säästettäisiin Tampereen keskustassa ratakapasiteettia tulevaisuuden linjoja varten. 





> Etenkin Sammonkatu kaipaisi lisäpysäkkiä. ja TAYS:n kohdalla on aivan käsittämätöntä mutkaa, etenkin jos ratikkaa on tarkoitus myöhemmin jatkaa siitä itään.


 Ehdottomasti Uintikeskuksen kohdalle pysäkki. Alueella asuu paljon ikäihmisiä, joilta varmasti palautetta pitkistä pysäkkiväleistä tulee. 

Taysin kaamean mutkan selitys ilmeisesti on, että valtion tiealueelle ei niin vain rakenneta, joten on menty helpomman kautta ja linjattu rata erilleen tiealueesta. TAMK:in kierron syyksi olen kuullut, että siellä Kuntokadun ylitys on helpompaa vähäisemmän liikenteen vuoksi, kuin Teiskontien risteyksessä. Ajatus siis hyvä, joskin edelleen kaamean näköinen mutka. 




> Jaaha. Näköjään ratikka sitten tukkisi aivan totaalisesti sekä Pirkankadun että Sepänkadun. Jos noilla kaduilla pitäisi muutakin liikennettä olla, niin tukkoon menee.


 Sepänkadulla näyttäisi edelleen olevan kaistamäärä sama autoille eli 1+1, joskin toki Satakunnankadun ja Pirkankadun risteyksissä kääntymiseen tarkoitetut kaistat otetaan ratikalle. Ratikan valmistumisen aikaan pitäisi myös olla Rantavälän tunneli valmis, joka varmasti hiukan hillitsee liikennettä. Ja vaikka edelleen autoilijat ajaisivat Sepänkadun itsepäisesti tukkoon, niin pääasia että joukkoliikenne siitä hujahtaa ilman ongelmia.

------------------------------------

Omia huomioita:

- Hervannan laiturin ylitse tapahtuvan vaihtopysäkin poistaminen harmittaa. Samalla olisi ollut syytä Lielahteen ja miksei Lentävänniemeenkin (Reuharinniemen liityntädösä) rakentaa vastaavat vaihtopysäkit. 

- Teiskontiellä olisin valmis hyväksymään bussit ja ratikat samalle kaistalle (+ ambulanssien pikakaista Taysille). 

- Lielahteen on puhuttu pienen sivuvarikon perustamisesta. Tälle olisi hyvä saada jo tässä vaiheessa varaus aikaiseksi, koska Ylöjärven linjaa ajatellen olisi kyseessä varsin strateginen sijainti.

- Päätepysäkit Arkkitehdinkadulla ja Hermiassa katujen päihin - ei keskelle niitä. Varsinkin Arkkitehdinkadun kääntöraide on jo koomisen pitkä.

----------


## ultrix

> *Teiskontien ja Sammonkadun* pysäkkivälit vaikuttavat aika pitkiltä, siellä on kuitenkin paljon asutusta. Pidemmältä tulijoille tuo on tietysti siirtymäosuutta, mutta silti harkitsisin vielä.


Pysäkit ehdottomasti niin, että Teiskontiellä nykyisten Kalevan kirkon ja Litukan bussipysäkkien kohdalla olisi ratikkapysäkki ja Sammonkadulla Lemminkäisen ja Kiinanmuurin välillä tuiki tärkeä Uintikeskuksen pysäkki. 800 metrin pysäkkivälit eivät oikein sovi puoliksi mummoutuneeseen kaupunginosaan.




> *Koskipuiston* pysäkin kai saisi lähemmäs Hatanpään valtatietä. Mitä kauempana aseman pysäkistä, sen parempi. Onko nykyiselle sijoitusehdotukselle joku hyvä peruste?


Kääntösäde Hatanpään valtatieltä Hämeenkadulle, oletan.




> *Paasikiventien* vaihtoehdossa ihmettelen Paasikiventien rinnalla olevaa Rantatien sekakaistaosuutta. Mikä se on? Onko siellä oikeasti muuta liikennettä? Miksei siellä olisi tilaa ratikkakaistoille?


Tonttikatu, vähän samaan tapaan kuin Haagassa Nuijamiestentie.




> *Pispalan vt* on kokonaisuudessaan aivan kelvoton ja suunnitelman heikoin lenkki. Siellä on lähes joka kohdassa tilaa kolmelle kaistalle, mutta nyt kolmannen kaistan tila on käytetty paikoin viherkaistoihin, paikoin parkkipaikkoihin. Ratikka kulkee koko matkaltaan sekakaistalla, vaikka katu on vilkas. Ei näin.
> 
> Jos ratikka tehdään Pispalan vt:lle, se on suunniteltava nyt kokonaan uudelleen.
> 
> Tässä kohtaa käyttäisin kolmatta kaistaa hyväksi siten, että kadulla olisi pääosin yksi sekakaista (autot+rv), yksi rv-kaista ja yksi autokaista. Yhteen suuntaan ratikka kulkisi siis omilla ja toiseen sekakaistalla. Suunta vaihtelisi siten, että liikennevaloristeystä kohden mentäisiin omalla kaistalla, jolloin päästäisiin autojonon ohi ja valoetuuksien turvin päästäisiin ylittämään risteys viiveettä. Risteyksen jälkeen siirryttäisiin sekakaistalle antamaan tilaa toisesta suunnasta risteystä vastaavasti omalla kaistalla lähestyvälle ratikalle.


Olen eri mieltä. Pispalan valtatie on kapeimmalta kohdaltaan ehdottomasti kaksikaistainen, eikä sille saa kolmea kaistaa kuin enintään väkivalloin (lue: poistamalla toinen jalkakäytävä ja kaventamalla toisen puolen kevyen liikenteen väylää). 

Raitiotie tulee väistämättä vähentämään Pispalan valtatien läpiajoa, koska autoilijat jäävät junnaamaan raitiovaunun taakse. Ja raitiovaunun seistessä pysäkillä edelläoleva autojono karkaa, ja raitiovaunu pääsee jatkamaan esteettä matkaansa ja ottamaan autojonon jälleen kiinni seuraavan pysäkin jo häämöttäessä. Keskilaituripysäkit näyttäisivät muuten olevan ovela ratkaisu siihen, että kärsimättömät autoilijat lähtisivät odottamaan pysäkillä seisovaa ratikkaa. 

Olen sitä mieltä, että Pispalan valtatiellä pitää olla koko matkaltaan jalankulusta ja moottoriliikenteestä erotellut pyöräkaistat. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin siellä vielä reilu 5 vuotta sitten oli, mutta leveämpinä ja paremmin moottoriliikenteestä erillään. Kapeimman kohdan poikkileikkauksen mukaan pitäisi olla mahdollinen sellainen skeema, jossa erotuskaistan poistamalla saa molemmille puolille sekä 2 metriä leveät jalkakäytävät että 2 metriä leveät yksisuuntaiset pyöräkaistat. Se tarkoittaisi samalla myös sitä, että Pulterin kohdalla pysäköintikaistasta tulisi luopua (mikä on tehtävä jo sillä, että raitiotien viereen ei missään oloissa tule osoittaa pysäköintiä).

DF:n kaipaama neilikaistainen osuus alkaa muuten nykyisestä kohdastaan eli Pirkankadun länsipäästä, ja siinä saa olla 200 m pitkä autojono Tipotien liikennevaloissa ja toinen samanmoinen Satakunnankadun liikennevaloissa ennen kuin se vaikuttaa raitioliikenteen sujuvuuteen. Ottaisin sen riskin, poikkeuksellisesti. Puhutaan nyt kuitenkin Pispalasta.




> *Energiakatu* Kokonaan uusi, rakentamaton katu. Miksi kaksikaistainen sekakaista? Joko autoliikenne kielletään ja katu on vain ratikoille, tai sitten tehdään nelikaistainen katu ratikkakaistoin. Onko nykyiselle ehdotukselle joku peruste?


Tämä onkin erikoinen juttu. Tässähän tavallaan tehdään ratikkarahoilla uutta yhdyskatua Epilästä Lielahteen. Itse en päästäisi väylälle kuin ratikat, hälytysajoneuvot ja tietysti jalankulkijat ja pyöräilijät rinnakkaiselle jalkakäytävälle ja pyörätielle  ja EHKÄ bussit, jos välttämätöntä linjaston kannalta.




> Jos vuoroväliksi on suunniteltu 7,5 minuttia ja Hervannassa joka toinen ratikka haarautuisi etelään ja joka toinen Hermiaan niin haarojen vuoroväli olisi 15 min. Meikäläisen mielestä vielä siedettävä.


Paitsi että toi 7,5 min ei tule riittään, mikä on perusteltavissa ihan puhtaalla matikalla:

Tällä hetkellähän Hervannasta kulkee keskustaan linjat 20, 23, 30 ja 39, jotka ratikka korvaa suoraan (+ linjat 5, 13 ja 24, jotka jäisivät olemaan ratikan jälkeenkin). Niitä liikennöidään ruuhka-aikaan 15 telibussivuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa. Tuulilasikuormassa.

Ratikan kalustokooksi on mitoitettu tämän tiedon mukaan 30 m standardivaunu, joka vastaa siis kahta telibussia kapasiteetiltaan. Jos liikennöidään 8 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa, saadaan käytännössä sama kapasiteetti kuin nykyisillä Hervannan busseilla. Ja tarkoitus olisi vielä palvella Sammonkatukin, raidekertoimen ja lisärakentamisen tuomista lisämatkustajista puhumattakaan!

Lähdetään ensin kalustokoon pidentämisestä n. 4550 metriin. Sammonkadulla liikennöi klo 718 välisenä aikana 10 bussivuoroa tunnissa, joista suunnilleen puolet telibusseilla. Ymmärtääkseni ne ovat Sampolan kohdalla tungosaikaan ainakin ruuhkasuuntaan melkoisen tukossa. Jos ne on tarkoitus korvata ratikan 8 vuorolla tunnissa, ne vaativat (Kalevanrinteen vaihtoterminaalin tuomat itätamperelaiset huomioiden!) n. 17,5 metriä lisätilaa niihin valmiiksi täysiin Hervannan ratikoihin. Eli sen verran pitää pidentää vaunuja, jolloin ollaankin jo siinä 47,5 metrin vaunuissa, jotka kulkee 7,5 minuutin välein ja jo nykyiset matkustajat ovat kuin sillit suolassa.

Jos halutaan lisäksi varautua raidekertoimeen, tulisi varautua ainakin 50 % matkustajamäärien kasvuun. 8 vuoroa kertaa 1,5 = 12 vuoroa tunnissa, eli Hervannan ja keskustan välisen vuorovälin tulisikin olla 5 minuuttia, siis 47,5-metrisin vaunuin. Jos kasvu toteutuu, ollaan jälleen kerran sardiinipurkkiongelman edessä.

Eikä siinäkään vielä kaikki: kun ratikan varrelle Kalevanrinteeseen, Hakametsään, Turtolaan, Hallilaan ja Hervantaan on tarkoitus lisärakentaa asuntoja ja työpaikkoja tuhansille ihmisille vielä lisää, tarvitaan heitä varten lisää kapasiteettia. Jos oletetaan näiden generoivan 25 % lisää matkustuskysyntää joukkoliikenteeseen, täytyy vuoroväli tihentää viidestäkin minuutista neljään minuuttiin.

Runko-osuudella siis 4 min vuoroväli, molemmilla haaroilla 8 min vuoroväli. Kuulostaa jotenkin ihmeellisen tutulta?  :Smile: 

Tosin Hermian haaraa liikennöisin ainoastaan arkisin aamuseiskasta iltaseiskaan, ja Etelä-Hervannan haaran vuorovälin pitäisin vakiona.




> Sellaistakin olen pohtinut, että kannattaisiko Hervannassa rakentaa toinen ratikkahaara Opiskelijankadun kautta nykyiselle linjan 23 päätepysäkille ja perustaa Hervannan oma sisäinen ratikkalinja ajamaan tätä Maijalanpuiston ja Hermian väliä.


En kyllä pitäisi tällaista syöttöratikkaa järin eleganttina ratkaisuna. Syöttölinjan ja runkolinjan kapasiteetti ei voi olla sama, koska muuten kuormitus on täysin epäsuhtainen. Tähän ongelmaan tultaneen törmäämään jo ensi talvikaudella Nokian suunnalla.




> Taysin kaamean mutkan selitys ilmeisesti on, että valtion tiealueelle ei niin vain rakenneta, joten on menty helpomman kautta ja linjattu rata erilleen tiealueesta. TAMK:in kierron syyksi olen kuullut, että siellä Kuntokadun ylitys on helpompaa vähäisemmän liikenteen vuoksi, kuin Teiskontien risteyksessä. Ajatus siis hyvä, joskin edelleen kaamean näköinen mutka.


Mulla oli mennä kahvit väärään kurkkuun ja pidin tätä Stalinin känsää pari vuotta sitten ihan läppänä nähtyäni sen. Mutta nyt alan kääntyä sen kannalle. Miksikö?
TAMK:n uusi pääovi on Kuntokadun puolellaTAYS:n pääovi siirtyy yli 100 metriä lähemmäs Kuntokatua, kun nykyisen etuoven edusta katetaanRatikkapysäkki olisi näiden laitosten pääovien välissä

Mutta se edellyttää sitä, että Litukankallion hidastelu käytetään hyväksi ja Litukalle tehdään oma ratikkapysäkki siihen Teiskontien kohtaan, josta rata alkaa erkaantua Teiskontiestä pohjoista kohti.




> Sepänkadulla näyttäisi edelleen olevan kaistamäärä sama autoille eli 1+1, joskin toki Satakunnankadun ja Pirkankadun risteyksissä kääntymiseen tarkoitetut kaistat otetaan ratikalle


Kääntöraiteet on sijoitettu täysin kelvottomiin paikkoihin. Sepänkadun bussiliikenne kärsii, jos Sepänkadun alkupäähän tulee kääntöraide. Ja sama myös Pirkankadun osalta: jos raitiotie tulee Paasikiventien käytävään, kääntöraiteet tulee Pirkankadulle.

Mielestäni kääntöraiteet kannattaisi vetää vähän rohkeammin, esimerkiksi uutena haarana Kortelahdenkatua pitkin Särkänniemen edustalle tai sitten Epilän päässä niin, että Pispalan valtatien palvelutaso pysyy erinomaisen hyvänä.




> Omia huomioita:
> 
> - Päätepysäkit Arkkitehdinkadulla ja Hermiassa katujen päihin - ei keskelle niitä. Varsinkin Arkkitehdinkadun kääntöraide on jo koomisen pitkä.


Mun mielestäni on fiksuinta, että Helapuiston pysäkki pysyy niillä sijoillaan, mutta että kääntöraiteen kohdalle tulee päätepysäkki, onhan se sentään Kotkansiiven alueen kohdalla.

----------


## late-

> Tässä kohtaa käyttäisin kolmatta kaistaa hyväksi siten, että kadulla olisi pääosin yksi sekakaista (autot+rv), yksi rv-kaista ja yksi autokaista. Yhteen suuntaan ratikka kulkisi siis omilla ja toiseen sekakaistalla. Suunta vaihtelisi siten, että liikennevaloristeystä kohden mentäisiin omalla kaistalla, jolloin päästäisiin autojonon ohi ja valoetuuksien turvin päästäisiin ylittämään risteys viiveettä. Risteyksen jälkeen siirryttäisiin sekakaistalle antamaan tilaa toisesta suunnasta risteystä vastaavasti omalla kaistalla lähestyvälle ratikalle.


Tätä on usein hankalaa toteuttaa ratikalla kapealla kadulla. Siirtymä ei nimittäin voi olla risteyksen jälkeen: siellä on toisen suunnan raide vastassa. S-mutkan pitäisi mahtua risteysalueelle, jolloin kaarresäteistä tulee ratikoille kovin tiukat. Maailmalla näitä ratkaisuja näkee esimerkiksi Amsterdamissa, mutta risteysalueilla on silloin sen verran tilaa, että rata jatkuu kaikesta huolimatta suorana tai ainakin tarpeeksi suorana risteyksen yli.

----------


## Paaplo

> *Koskipuiston* pysäkin kai saisi lähemmäs Hatanpään valtatietä. Mitä kauempana aseman pysäkistä, sen parempi. Onko nykyiselle sijoitusehdotukselle joku hyvä peruste?


Koskipuiston pysäkki on tuossa kohtaa muistaakseni siksi, että autoilu on sallittu Hatanpään VT:ltä Koskikadulle, joten autojen pitää päästä ylittämään Hämeenkatu siinä Koskikadun kohdalla. Se muistanko oikein selvinnee viimeistään keväällä, kun Hämeenkadun yleissuunnitelma valmistuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tonttikatu, vähän samaan tapaan kuin Haagassa Nuijamiestentie.


Kyllä sieltäkin pitäisi löytää ratikalle omat kaistat. Vähän liian vaatimattomasti tuo suunntelma on ehkä sittenkin tehty. Eikö Paasikiventietä perusteltu nimenomaan sillä, että se olisi pikarataa?




> Olen eri mieltä. Pispalan valtatie on kapeimmalta kohdaltaan ehdottomasti kaksikaistainen, eikä sille saa kolmea kaistaa kuin enintään väkivalloin (lue: poistamalla toinen jalkakäytävä ja kaventamalla toisen puolen kevyen liikenteen väylää).


Mä en tunne sitä katua kovin hyvin, kerran olen ajanut päästä päähän ratikkaa silmälläpitäen. Mutta poikkaireiden kohdalla sitä tilaa olisi. Jos siellä on kapeikkoja välissä, niin niille ei voi mitään, mutta kyllä nuo leveämmät osuudet pitäisi pystyä hyödyntämään jotenkin tehokkaammin kuin vihersuikaleina.




> Raitiotie tulee väistämättä vähentämään Pispalan valtatien läpiajoa, koska autoilijat jäävät junnaamaan raitiovaunun taakse. Ja raitiovaunun seistessä pysäkillä edelläoleva autojono karkaa, ja raitiovaunu pääsee jatkamaan esteettä matkaansa ja ottamaan autojonon jälleen kiinni seuraavan pysäkin jo häämöttäessä. Keskilaituripysäkit näyttäisivät muuten olevan ovela ratkaisu siihen, että kärsimättömät autoilijat lähtisivät odottamaan pysäkillä seisovaa ratikkaa.


No joo, keskilaituri voi sopiakin tuonne. Oletko sitä mieltä, että kokonaisuutena Pispalan vt on OK tuollaisena kuin se nyt on piirretty?




> Tätä on usein hankalaa toteuttaa ratikalla kapealla kadulla. Siirtymä ei nimittäin voi olla risteyksen jälkeen: siellä on toisen suunnan raide vastassa. S-mutkan pitäisi mahtua risteysalueelle, jolloin kaarresäteistä tulee ratikoille kovin tiukat. Maailmalla näitä ratkaisuja näkee esimerkiksi Amsterdamissa, mutta risteysalueilla on silloin sen verran tilaa, että rata jatkuu kaikesta huolimatta suorana tai ainakin tarpeeksi suorana risteyksen yli.


Juu, se edellyttäisi varmaan risteysalueen teennäistä suurentamista, eli pysäytetään autot valoin ja viivoin vähän kauemmas risteyksestä kummassakin suunnassa ym. En tiedä, onnistuisiko tuolla, kun ei sitä ole koepiirretty.




> Koskipuiston pysäkki on tuossa kohtaa muistaakseni siksi, että autoilu on sallittu Hatanpään VT:ltä Koskikadulle, joten autojen pitää päästä ylittämään Hämeenkatu siinä Koskikadun kohdalla. Se muistanko oikein selvinnee viimeistään keväällä, kun Hämeenkadun yleissuunnitelma valmistuu.


Tuolla oli jaossa myös luonnokset Hämeenkadusta, ja minusta siinä Koskikatu on katkaistu samalla tavalla kuin muutkin poikkikadut.

----------


## Paaplo

Sellainen juttu tuli mieleen karttoja selatessa, että jos ratikka kulkee Pispalassa, niin kääntöraiteen voisi jatkaa Sepänkatua pitkin ja vetää vaikka pistoraiteen Särkänniemeen. Siten Amuri ja Onkiniemikin saataisiin palveltua. Tämä vaatii Sepänkadulle uuden sillan rautatien yli. Siten myös kustannukset ovat varmasti noin tai yli 10 miljoonaa euroa. Mutta joku voi tehdä laskelmia kannattaisiko tämä (edes vuonna 2030).

----------


## sub

Kääntöraiteet kummassakin vaihtoehdossa ovat varsin hölmöissä paikoissa, keskellä vilkasliikenteisiä katuja. Ehkä kannattaisi vielä kuitenkin yrittää saada kääntöraide taipumaan Pyynikintorille. Onhan se tiukka paikka, mutta näyttäisi Lielahden suunnassa olevan vastaavia kaarteita, tosin ilman pysäkkejä välittömässä tuntumassa. Tampereen rakenne on vielä sellainen että jos ratikkaa kunnolla laajennetaan, niin linjoja tulee enemmän idästä kuin lännestä, eli jatkonkin kannalta Pyynikintori olisi hyvä paikka kääntää ne ratikat jotka eivät jatka länteen.

----------


## Ertsu

> Kääntöraiteet kummassakin vaihtoehdossa ovat varsin hölmöissä paikoissa


Mistä kääntöraiteista puhut ja miksi ratikka pitää kääntää? Siis tarkoitatko jotain kääntöpöytää missä ratikka käännetään takaisin tulosuuntaan? Mistä syystä kahdesta päästä ajettava ratikka pitää kääntää?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mistä kääntöraiteista puhut ja miksi ratikka pitää kääntää? Siis tarkoitatko jotain kääntöpöytää missä ratikka käännetään takaisin tulosuuntaan? Mistä syystä kahdesta päästä ajettava ratikka pitää kääntää?


Sillä tarkoitetaan kääntösilmukkaa jollaisia Helsingissä on raitiolinjojen päätepysäkeillä (ellei rata kierrrä kortelia yhteen-suuntaan). 

Sitä ihmettelen kanssa miksi niitä tarvittaisiin Tampereella jos olisi tarkoitus käyttää 2-suuntavaunuja. Vai onko tarkoitus että Tampere ostaa käytettyjä raitiovaunuja Helsingistä tai muualta maailmaa, säästäkseen  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Oletteko kuulleet metrossa, miten Carla kertoo sen menevän kääntöraiteelle? Se on vakiintunut ilmaisu suomen kielessä paikalle, jonka tarkoituksena on vaunun/junan kulkusuunnan vaihtaminen. Ei siihen silmukkaa tarvita.

----------


## Jykke

Tässä kuva Tvärbanan Sickla udden kääntöraiteesta. Samanlaisia on ajateltu myös Tamperelle kaikille päätepysäkeille (poikkeuksena Hermia). 

Tarvitaanko kääntöraiteita sitten? Periaatteessa riittää että ennen päätepysäkkiä olisi vaihde, jonka avulla vaunu vaihtaa raidetta. Kääntöraiteen etuhan on lisätä kapasiteettia päätepysäkillä. Tampereella Etelä-Hervantaan on pakko rakentaa kääntöraide, koska Arkkitehdinkadulle sitä ei saa mahdutettua ilman, että autoliikenne häiritsisi vaunun kääntöä. Myös Pyynikintorilla on syytä pitää kääntöraide, jotta saadaan taattua Taysin (tai Hervannan haaran) vaunujen käännöt ilman, että häiritsee Lentävänniemen ratikkaliikennettä. Hermian haaralla liikenne on varmasti sen verran harvempaa, että erillistä kääntöraidetta en sinne tarpeellisena näe. Lentävänniemi on vähän kanssa kysymysmerkki tarpeellisuudesta. Tosin jos käy kuten Ultrix ennustaa, että ratikan 7,5 minuutin vuoroväli pitäisi lähes tuplata suosion johdosta, niin alkaa Lentsunkin kääntöraide kuulostamaan tarpeelliselta investoinnilta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Oletteko kuulleet metrossa, miten Carla kertoo sen menevän kääntöraiteelle? Se on vakiintunut ilmaisu suomen kielessä paikalle, jonka tarkoituksena on vaunun/junan kulkusuunnan vaihtaminen. Ei siihen silmukkaa tarvita.


Noista keskellä linjaosuutta olevista "kääntöraiteista" käytetään tosin yleensä nimitystä "raiteenvaihtopaikka", puhekielessä myös "puolenvaihtopaikka", mitä myös noissa suunnitelmissa näkyykin käytetyn. Suunnitelmissa on tosiaan syytä selostaa, että näillä voi raiteen vaihtamisen lisäksi kääntää vaunun kulkusuuntaa. Termiä "kääntöraide" ei taida virallisessa ratateknisessä ohjeistuksessa olla käytössä ollenkaan, vaan on enemmänkin HKL:n slangia?

Olen Subin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että keskelle katua ja nimenomaan sekakaistoille ei olisi syytä sijoittaa raiteenvaihtopaikkoja. Jos on aivan pakko, niin sitten minusta mieluummin pelkillä myötävaihteilla toteutettuja. Tällöin kunnossapitokustannukset voivat edes yrittää pysyä kurissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Nakkiputka, mä kyllä ymmärsin Subin tarkoittavan nimenomaan Pyynikintorin tienoille piirrettyjä vars. kääntöraiteita. Niitä, jotka päättyvät. Minusta Sub ei tarkoittanut eri paikoissa olevia puolenvaihtoraiteita (joita tietysti voi käyttää kulkusuunnan vaihtamiseenkin, ainakin poikkeustilanteessa).

----------


## Compact

> Tarvitaanko kääntöraiteita sitten?


Helsingin rautatieasemakin toimii ilman mitään "kääntöraiteita". 

Juna/ratikka ajetaan vuorotellen jomman kumman suunnan laituriin ja kuljettaja kävelee toiseen päähän ja menoksi. Saavuttaessa päätepysäkille, jo sitä ennen on vaihteet ja ristikot.

----------


## sub

> Nakkiputka, mä kyllä ymmärsin Subin tarkoittavan nimenomaan Pyynikintorin tienoille piirrettyjä vars. kääntöraiteita. Niitä, jotka päättyvät. Minusta Sub ei tarkoittanut eri paikoissa olevia puolenvaihtoraiteita (joita tietysti voi käyttää kulkusuunnan vaihtamiseenkin, ainakin poikkeustilanteessa).


Jep, pistän vielä kuvan näistä "kääntöraiteista". Kaarre on muuten leikattu/liimattu suoraan Lentävänniemestä.



Jos se ei nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaisilla pysäkkisijoitteluilla taivu, niin pysäkeillä lienee säätövaraa (oranssit töhryt). Samalla ehkä pitäisi tehdä vähän muutoksia Pyynikintorin autoliittymiin, esim. itäinen niin että torilta voi kääntyä vain oikealle Pirkankadulle ja läntinen niin että se muuttuu kaksisuuntaiseksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin rautatieasemakin toimii ilman mitään "kääntöraiteita".


Toimii miten toimii. Jos vertaa kääntöraiteelliseen metroon, niin raiteita on huomattavan paljon lähtömäärään nähden ja silti järjestelyn aiheuttamat myöhästymiset ovat jokapäiväisiä.

----------


## hylje

Metro toimi ihan yhtä hyvin kuukausikaupalla kun Ruoholahden kääntöraide oli pois käytöstä länsimetron rakentamisen alkuvaiheessa. 

Päärautatieasemakin toimisi ihan yhtä hyvin, jos se jaettaisiin metron tapaan yhtä rataparia palveleviin siivuihin (yhteensä neljään), joiden välillä ei tehdä vaihtotöitä. Eli neljään erilliseen asemaan, joille nykyisistä laitureista irtoaisi neljä-viisi kullekkin. Kääntöraiteita olisi siis jopa enemmän kuin metrossa. Vaihtotöitä tehdään radan toisessa päässä, jossa on halpaa tilaa vekslata.

----------


## sub

Tampereella tilanne on vähän erilainen. Siellä ratikka on suunniteltu "käännettäväksi" ja ajantasattavaksi keskelle muuta liikennettä vilkasliikenteellisille kaduille.

----------


## Compact

> Toimii miten toimii. Jos vertaa kääntöraiteelliseen metroon, niin raiteita on huomattavan paljon lähtömäärään nähden ja silti järjestelyn aiheuttamat myöhästymiset ovat jokapäiväisiä.


Helsingin asema toimii kyllä varsin hyvin. Sieltä lähtee junia samanaikaisesti niin Tikkurilaan, Turkuun, Rovaniemelle kuin Moskovaankin, eikä suurempia ongelmia ole. Käypä paikan päällä tutustumassa mitenkä Finrail Oy:n liikenteenhoitajat hommat hienosti hoitavat.

Nyt oli kyse jostain yhden vakioidun pätkälinjan liikenteestä. Se hoituu Bergenissä tällaisella systeemillä ilman mitään pakosalla olevia kääntöraiteita. Saapuvan junan jättölaituri on oikealla, lähtevän junan ottoraide on loitompana. Yhdysliikenteen bussit siinä lähistöllä. Kun lähtevä juna lähtee kaupunkiin tuolta kauempaa, niin saapunut huilannut juna siirtyy sinne ja ottaa matkustajat. Kuljettajan lepo tapahtuu pääosin tulolaiturissa. Tampereelle voisi olla tällainenkin yksi vaihtoehto.

----------


## Jykke

> Nyt oli kyse jostain yhden vakioidun pätkälinjan liikenteestä. Se hoituu Bergenissä tällaisella systeemillä ilman mitään pakosalla olevia kääntöraiteita.


 Nythän tuota Nesttunin kääntöä ei enään noin tehdä, sillä rata jatkuu siitä Laguneniin, jossa taasen on rehelliset "pakosalla" olevat kääntöraiteet. Tosin ratkaisu sielläkin on väliaikainen sillä rataa jatketaan Lagunenista lentoasemalle. Tällä filmillä voi katsella uuden osuuden lävitse. Kohdassa 03:28 ajetaan mainitulle kääntöraiteelle.

----------


## Compact

> Nythän tuota Nesttunin kääntöä ei enään noin tehdä...


Kuva olikin vain malliksi siitä, että päätepaikka voi olla raiteistoltaan vaikka minkälainen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nythän tuota Nesttunin kääntöä ei enään noin tehdä


Bergenin ratikkalinjan toisessa päässä, keskustassa, on ihan kätevä tapa vaihtaa suuntaa. Ratikka vaihtaa kaistaa saapuessa perille ja on siten oikealla raiteella lähtiessä takaisin.

----------


## sub

> Kuva olikin vain malliksi siitä, että päätepaikka voi olla raiteistoltaan vaikka minkälainen.


Raiteiston muoto ei olekaan ongelma, vaan sijainti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Berliinissä raitiolinjan M2 suunnanvaihto keskustassa (Alexanderplatzilla) on toteutettu niin, että joka toinen vuoro vaihtaa päätepysäkille saapuessaan raidetta, ja joka toinen sieltä lähtiessään. Päätepysäkillä on kaksi laituria, jolloin vuoro voi saapua/lähteä kummalta tahansa. Tässä kuvassa on tilanne, jossa vaunu on jo vaihtanut suuntaa saapuessaan. Seuraava saapuva vaunu taas ajaa viereiselle raiteelle, ja vaihtaa suuntaa vasta lähtiessään.

----------


## ultrix

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että se kääntöraide pitäisi rakentaa johonkin oikeasti hyödylliseen paikkaan, esimerkiksi Mustaanlahteen (reittiä Pirkankatu-Kortenlahdenkatu-Paasikivenkatu).

----------


## tlajunen

Päätepysäkin takana oleva kääntöraide ei ole oikeastaan mitään muuta kuin "tekninen pääteasema" ilman laitureita. Sen sujuvoittava vaikutus perustuu käsitykseni mukaan siihen, että matkustajien vaihtuminen ei potentiaalisesti hidasta kääntymistoimenpidettä verrattuna siihen, että kulkuneuvo vaihtaisi suuntaa laituriraiteella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sen sujuvoittava vaikutus perustuu käsitykseni mukaan siihen, että matkustajien vaihtuminen ei potentiaalisesti hidasta kääntymistoimenpidettä verrattuna siihen, että kulkuneuvo vaihtaisi suuntaa laituriraiteella.


Yhtenä etuna kääntöraiteesta on myös, että suunnanvaihdossa väistämättä tapahtuva ristiinajo voidaan hoitaa kohdassa, jossa matkustajia ei ole kyydissä, jolloin ristiinajosta mahdollisesti aiheutuva odottelu ei haittaa matkustajia.

----------


## vristo

Onko muuten Tampereen pikaratikkaradan tarkoitus olla urakiskoa (mallia Helsinki) vai perinteistä avorataa pölkkyineen (mallia Saksa, Göteborg yms.)?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onko muuten Tampereen pikaratikkaradan tarkoitus olla urakiskoa (mallia Helsinki) vai perinteistä avorataa pölkkyineen (mallia Saksa, Göteborg yms.)?


Tämänhetkisessä suunnittelutilanteessa avorataa tulee osuuksille, joilla raitiotie kulkee omalla väylällään, betoninurmirataa sinne, missä kuljetaan omalla kaistalla ja sekakaistoilla luonnollisesti urakiskotus. Muutoksia voi vielä tulla, oma käsitykseni on, että harkinnassa on vielä ainakin nurmiradan mahdollinen käyttö. Yleisuunnittelun tulisi olla valmis toukokuussa, jonka jälkeen alkaa rakennesuunnittelu, jos valtuusto näyttää vihreää valoa.

----------


## vristo

> Tämänhetkisessä suunnittelutilanteessa avorataa tulee osuuksille, joilla raitiotie kulkee omalla väylällään, betoninurmirataa sinne, missä kuljetaan omalla kaistalla ja sekakaistoilla luonnollisesti urakiskotus.


Mitenkäs tuollainen ratarakenne olisi mahdollista Tampereella, muttei Helsingissä? Eikö täällä Helsingissä ole vaadittu, että ratikkakiskoilla pitää pystyä ajamaan hälytysajoneuvoilla? Tampereellako niin ei sitten tarvitse? 

Näyttääkin vahvasti siltä, että ne "suomalaiset poikkeusolosuhteet" vallitsevat nimenomaan ja vain Helsingissä. Tampereelle ja Turkuun sitten korkealaatuinen ja nykyaikainen raitiotie. Kateeksi käy...

----------


## JaniP

> Mitenkäs tuollainen ratarakenne olisi mahdollista Tampereella, muttei Helsingissä? Eikö täällä Helsingissä ole vaadittu, että ratikkakiskoilla pitää pystyä ajamaan hälytysajoneuvoilla? Tampereellako niin ei sitten tarvitse? 
> 
> Näyttääkin vahvasti siltä, että ne "suomalaiset poikkeusolosuhteet" vallitsevat nimenomaan ja vain Helsingissä. Tampereelle ja Turkuun sitten korkealaatuinen ja nykyaikainen raitiotie. Kateeksi käy...


Näin on aina ollut, mutta yleensä tämä poikkeuolosuhde tarkoittaa samaa kuin "ainoa paikka jossa saa harjoittaa mitään raideliikennettä".

En kahdehtisi ennen kuin ihan oikeasti raidetta kaivetaan maahan kummassakaan kaupungissa. Monilla on kova halua pitää kehä III:n ulkopuoli autoilijan ja bussiyhtiöiden paratiisina.

----------


## 339-DF

Kimmo Sasi, tamperelainen kokoomuksen kansanedustaja, tahtoo toteuttaa Kivenlahden metron ja "siirtää" Tampereen ratikkaa: http://yle.fi/uutiset/sasi_tampereen...stinen/7092840

Mutta Yle Tampere teki sen, mitä printtimedia ei viitsi tehdä, ja kyseli muitakin mielipiteitä. Viestintäministeri Pia Viitanen, tamperelainen demari, sanoo kohteliaasti, että Sasi puhuu roskaa: http://yle.fi/uutiset/viitanen_asent...keelle/7097871

Ja niin sanovat tamperelaiset virkamiehetkin, eivätkä edes niin kohteliaasti. Sasi on puhunut omiaan. http://yle.fi/uutiset/lansimetro_on_...ljessa/7096790

----------


## sub

Sasin motiiveja on kyllä mahdoton ymmärtää. Lausunto on vaan niin älytön, että vaikutelmaksi muodostuu edunsaajan löytyvän huomattavasti maakunta/kaupunkitasoa yksilöllisemmältä portaalta.

----------


## Multsun poika

Onko noissa Sasin ja Viitasen kannanotoissa välttämättä ristiriitaa?

Viitanenkin mainitsee tuossa Ylen haastattelussa, että Tampereen kaupungin päätös asiassa vaaditaan ensin. Valtion tuista (jos nyt tässä taloustilanteessa mitään joukkoliikenteen raidehanketta tuetaan) päätetään jo maaliskuussa.

Sasi on kokoomuksessa keskeisempi poliitikko kuin Viitanen SDP.ssä ja KS saattaa siten olla paremmin perillä mitä on tekeillä. Viitasen ministeripesti on lähinnä pätkäpalkkio uskollisesta puoluetyöstä.

En äänestä Sasia, mutta hän ei todellakaan harrasta halpaa ääntenkalastusta tässä asiassa.

----------


## Ertsu

Joku "on sovittu" tai joku muu taho on jälleen kerran siirtänyt aloituspäätöksen tekemistä 2 vuodella eteenpäin. Viimeisimmän tiedon mukaan "lopullinen rakentamispäätös" tehdään loppuvuonna 2016. Jollain henkilöllä tai taholla tuollainen valta näyttäisi olevan.

https://attachment.fbsbx.com/file_do...t8yKNB2FbxvaCd

"Kevään päätös 
Mikäli toteuttamispäätös 
Niin se tarkoittaa, että seuraavat kaksi vuotta kaupunkia 
suunnitellaan vahvasti siten, että raitiotie tulee, vaikka lopulliset 
päätökset rakentamisesta tehdään vuoden 2016 lopulla."

----------


## hmikko

Autotunnelipäätös saadaan tehtyä, ratikkapäätöstä ei. Kätevästi ei myöskään tarvitse päättää jättää ratikkaa rakentamatta, vaan aina voi lykätä pari vuotta lisää, ja päättää tehdä sillä aikaa lisää autotunneleita.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Autotunnelipäätös saadaan tehtyä, ratikkapäätöstä ei. Kätevästi ei myöskään tarvitse päättää jättää ratikkaa rakentamatta, vaan aina voi lykätä pari vuotta lisää, ja päättää tehdä sillä aikaa lisää autotunneleita.


Mielenkiintoista on myös se, jos kilpailutus aiotaan tehdä ennen "lopullista" toteutuspäätöstä. Sehän avaa mahdollisuuden torjua "väärä" voittaja kumoamalla koko hanke loppusuoralla. Tällä ei voi olla olematta vaikutusta siihen ketkä tarjouskilpailuun päättävät lähteä mukaan. Pitäisin tätä ongelmallisena hankintalainsäädännön kannalta. Ja sehän käytännössä takaa, että hyvävelikerho voi ohjata hankkeen haluamalleen konsortiolle.

Täytyy muistaa, että pääsääntö on että kun tarjouskilpailu avataan, odotetaan että sen lopputulemana syntyy sopimus jonkun tarjouksen jättäneen tahon kanssa, ellei muuhun ole erityisen painavia syitä. Kun jo lähtökohtaisesti suunnitellaan vielä yksi päätöksentekokierros tarjouskilpailun jälkeen, tällä rikotaan koko tarjouskilpailun periaatetta vastaan. Eikä ole varmaa onko tuolloin ylipäänsä mahdollisuutta aidosti tehdä hylkäyspäätöstä, koska se tulkittaisiin hankintamenettelyn keskeyttämiseksi, mikä onnistuu laillisesti vain tiettyjen ehtojen täyttyessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Raitiotiestä päätetään Tampereen kaupungin kesäkuun valtuustossa, kertoo Aamulehti http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...julki+244.html. Yleissuunnitelmaraportti julkistetaan ja lähetetään lausunnoille 51 taholle sekä asia tuodaan kaupunginvaltuuston iltakouluun ja valtuustoseminaariin 24. huhtikuuta. Kaupunginhallituksen päätöskäsittelyyn katuraitiotie tulee 2. kesäkuuta ja valtuuston päätettäväksi 16. kesäkuuta.  Raitiotiehankkeen alustava investointikustannusarvio on noin 220 miljoonaa euroa, johon lisätään yleissuunnitelmassa 15 prosentin eli noin 30 miljoonan euron riskivaraus arvaamattomille kustannuksille. Kokonaiskustannusarvio on siten noin 250 miljoonaa euroa. Hinta sisältää varikonkin. Tavoitteena on, että valtuuston päätöksen jälkeen kaupunki valitsee kilpailullisella neuvottelumenettelyllä toimittajat ja rakentajat. Tämän nk. kehitysvaiheen on arvioitu kestävän vuoden 2016 loppupuolelle saakka.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt on kulunut jo vaikka kuinka monta päivää siitä, kun ratikan yleissuunnitelma valmistui. Missä keskustelu? Eikö kukaan muu ole lukenut raportteja, vai ovatko virkamiehet ja konsultit tehneet niin perusteellista eli runsassanaista työtä, ettei kukaan jaksa tutustua materiaaleihin?

Nyt mars lukemaan, että päästään keskustelemaan ainakin siitä, onko yleissuunnitelma tehty hyvin ja mitä puutteita siinä mahdollisesti on. Raideleveys herätti vähän ajatuksia toisessa topikissa, mutta entä linjaus? Pispala vai Paasikivi? Vakuuttavatko perustelut? Onko radan sijoitus katutilaan onnistunut? Entä linjasto  heti alkuun mahdollisesti kolmekin linjaa.

----------


## sub

Ongelma tässä kai lähinnä on se, että Tampere ei kykene tekemään lopullista toteutuspäätöstä sitten millään. Suunnitelmat ovat käytännössä olleet valmiit jo vaikka kuinka kauan, ja jotain Pispala vai Paasikivi ikuisuuskysymystä lukuunottamatta niistä nyt ei enään ole paljon keskusteltavaa. Raideleveys on oikeastaan ainoa uusi virallinen asia. Oma mielipiteeni tuosta on se, että yleissuunnitelman valinta on väärä ja ratikka pitäisi toteuttaa 1 524 millisenä.

----------


## Hattu

Mun mielestä yleissuunnitelma oli varsin kattavasti tehty ja valaisi paljon. Eikös kesäkuussa tehdä päätös toteutetaanko raitiovaunusuunnitelma vai ei. Sitten parin vuoden päästä rakentamispäätös jonka jälkeen välittömästi rakentamaan.

Yleissuunnitelmassa luki että Lielahden alueelle visioidaan 15 000 tai 25 000 uutta asukasta. Siinä tapauksessa Paasikiven-linjaus on ylivoimainen. Ei pelkkä joukkoliikenneväline, vaan tärkeä kaupunkirakenteen edistäjä ja tiivistäjä. Mielestäni myös 1435mm on oikea valinta, en näe 1524mm vaihtoehdossa oikein muita plussia kuin valtion radan käytön mahdollisuuden. 

Itse vain ihmettelin näitä:

- Hervannasta suurin osa sekaliikennekaistaa, Paasikiven-linjauksestakin osa
- Keskimääräinen matkanopeus 19-22km/h, olisin odottanut 25km/h. Mutta ilmeisesti näillä pysäkeillä paras mihin pystytään. Hyvä näinkin.
- Pysäkkien pituus 47m, rajoittaa melko tehokkaasti yksikön pituuden tähän (pysäkit piti olla 60m) Plussaa kuitenkin laiturin ja lattian sama taso.
- Tuleeko 7,5min vuoroväli 30-33m kalustolla riittämään? Hämeenkadulle muuten olisi riittänyt kaksikin pysäkkiä. Toinen Keskustorin viereen Kauppahallin eteen kuitenkin Hämeenpuistoon päin ja toinen Koskipuiston ja Rautatieaseman väliin kuitenkin lähemmäksi rautatieasemaa. Nykyinen Hämeenkadun pysäkkietäisyys 200m liian pieni.
- Toivottavasti tätä TAYS "tynkälinjaa" jatketaan tuohon Pispalan alkuun Rajaportille kuten suunnitelmassa heitettiin ilmoille mahdollisuutena.

EDIT: Lisätään vielä että taitaa olla jonkun tyyppinen Variobahn todennäkösin vaunuhankinta? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7esHJW7z8A Tässä ihan alussa olis ihan TKL väreissäkin  :Smile: 

Ihan mukava olis lukea tähänkin ketjuun paljon kirjoitelleiden mielipiteitä suunnitelmasta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt on kulunut jo vaikka kuinka monta päivää siitä, kun ratikan yleissuunnitelma valmistui. Missä keskustelu?


Facebookissa, mm. Ratikka Tampereelle -ryhmässä.

Raportti oli pääosin laatutyötä, mutta minua risoo se tapa, jolla ratikkaa ollaan väkisin vääntämässä Paasikiventielle keksimällä kaikenlaisia perusteluja. Enemmistö kaupunkilaisista haluaa ratikan Pispalan valtatielle, kuten useissa eri kyselyissä on selvinnyt jo moneen kertaan. Ihmetyttää että ensin konsultit päättivät suunnitella Pispalan valtatien nk. mäntäperiaatteella toimivaksi, tarkoituksena hillitä autoliikennettä. Ja nyt ääni on muuttunut kellossa siihen suuntaan, että voi voi kun se on niin kapea väylä, ettei sinne oikein mahdu, ja kun haittaa liikennettäkin Kyllä se sinne hyvin mahtuisi, ja mäntäperiaatteen mukainen linjaus ei ole ainoa mahdollisuus. Mielipuolista sen sijaan on painella tuhatta ja sataa olemassa olevan asutuksen ohi ja rakentaa koko business case mahdollisen tulevan kaavoituksen varaan - vaikka jo nyt tiedetään että tulevan kaavoituksen mahdollistamat asukasmäärät eivät yllä nykyisiin asukaslukuihin, ja että Pispalan valtatien linjaus palvelee myös Santalahtea aivan hyvin, kunhan tasonvaihto suunnitellaan järkeväksi.

----------


## Hattu

> Facebookissa, mm. Ratikka Tampereelle -ryhmässä.
> 
> Mielipuolista sen sijaan on painella tuhatta ja sataa olemassa olevan asutuksen ohi ja rakentaa koko business case mahdollisen tulevan kaavoituksen varaan - vaikka jo nyt tiedetään että tulevan kaavoituksen mahdollistamat asukasmäärät eivät yllä nykyisiin asukaslukuihin, ja että Pispalan valtatien linjaus palvelee myös Santalahtea aivan hyvin, kunhan tasonvaihto suunnitellaan järkeväksi.


En tiedä tarkoititko juuri että Paasikiventien linjaukselle ei tulisi tulevalla kaavoituksella enempää asukkaita kun tällä hetkellä Pispalan linjauksella, jota ei järeästi voida uudisrakentaa, mutta vastaan kumminkin. 

Yleissuunnitelman mukaan Paasikiventien linjauksella asukkaita v. 2013 (400m/600m linjasta) 30 600 / 64 400. Pispalan linjaus: 42 400 / 67 600. 

Sitten suunnitelma sanoo: "Liikenne ennusteessa on kuvattu Niemenrannan ja Lielahden alueilla 15 000 uutta asukasta. Lielahtivisiossa on tarkasteltu näiden lisäksi
10 000 lisäasukkaan sijoittamista Näsijärven rantavyöhykkeelle."

Jos tämä 25 000 toteutuu, kuten olisi helppo uskoa rakentamattomalle kiskojoukkoliikennevälineen varrelle, on helppoa matematiikka laskea kumpi reitti on kannattavampi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En tiedä tarkoititko juuri että Paasikiventien linjaukselle ei tulisi tulevalla kaavoituksella enempää asukkaita kun tällä hetkellä Pispalan linjauksella, jota ei järeästi voida uudisrakentaa, mutta vastaan kumminkin.


En lähde väittelemään numeroista, jotka on sorvattu tuollaisiksi tarkoitushakuisesti huomioimatta mm. sitä, että Pispalan valtatien linjaus palvelee sopivilla tasonvaihdoilla hyvin myös mainitun Santalahden lisäkaavoituksen, mutta Paasikiventien linjaus taas ei palvele Pispalan valtatien vaikutuspiirin asutusta millään tavalla. Lopputulema on että Pispalan valtatien linjauksen piiriin saadaan enemmän asutusta, sekä tulevaisuudessa että varsinkin jo nyt. Lielahdenkaan kaavoitus ei perustele Paasikiventien linjausta, koska niin haluttaessa se voidaan palvella yhtälaisesti kummallakin linjauksella.

Paasikiventietä suosivat perustelut on sorvattu sellaisiksi siksi, että jostain on poliittisesti tai muuten ohjattu tekemään näin. Vielä edellisessä selvitysvaiheessa kaikki perustelut viittasivat siihen, että Pispalan valtatie on parempi linjaus asiantuntijoiden mielestä. Sillä on myös kaupunkilaisten selkeän enemmistön tuki. Ja itse asiassa jopa esittelijä esitti alunperin Pispalan valtatien valitsemista jatkosuunnitteluun, kunnes kaupunginhallitus käveli esittelijän yli ja lisäsi A. Aleksovskin (sdp) esityksestä mukaan Paasikiventien vaihtoehdon hyödyntäen jo kertaalleen teknisesti mahdottomaksi luokiteltua Sepänkadun linjausta, joka nyt ilmeisesti onkin yllättäen muuttunut mahdolliseksi (?).

Ei ole vaikea nähdä että rakennusteollisuudella voi olla näppinsä pelissä, koska tokihan Paasikiventien varteen rakennettavat asunnot tulevat houkuttavammiksi jos ratikka tulee suoraan etuovelle, olkoonkin että silloin se ei palvelisi toisia käyttäjäryhmiä ollenkaan. Mutta oleellinen kysymys on voiko Santalahteen edes kaavoittaa niin massiivisesti lisää asutusta kuin luvut antavat ymmärtää. Kyseessä on kuitenkin Paasikiventien melualue, ja terveyssyistä melualueelle ei edes saisi kaavoittaa asutusta. Ja viereen tekeillä oleva rantaväylän tunneli tuskin on omiaan ainakaan liikennettä ja melua vähentämään.

Toisaalta sdp on yleensä kaikissa muissakin asioissa pyrkinyt tölvimään Pispalaa, jonka asutus on enemmän kok/vihr/komm-voittoista eikä sdp:lle ole juuri ääniä luvassa. Paasikiventien linjaus sopii kuvioon. Ja tuskin merkityksetöntä on sekään, että Paasikiventien linjaus ei mahdollista päällekäisen bussiliikenteen karsimista ollenkaan samassa mitassa kuin Pispalan valtatien linjaus: kaipa bussiliikennöitsijätkin suosivat vaihtoehtoa, jonka kuvittelevat takaavan firmoilleen enemmän työtä, kaupungin kokonaisedusta piittaamatta (?).

----------


## 339-DF

Minullakin on tutustuminen vielä osittain kesken, mutta samantyyppisiä ovat huomiot.

Pääosin todella monipuolisesti ja huolellisen tuntuisesti sekä vakuuttavasti tehty selvitys. Olen kovin kateellinen. Pk-seudun vastaavan kokoluokan hankkeet Jokeri ja Laajasalo eivät etene mihinkään eikä niillä ole edes kunnollista projektiorganisaatiota.

Janin tavoin minusta Pispala/Paasikivi näyttää väkisin väännetyltä. "On sovittu" että ratikka tehdään Paasikiveen ja sen seurauksena on tehty luokattoman huono rata Pispalan vt:lle, oletettu ylimääräisiä vaunuja eli lisäkustannuksia ja sorvattu H/K sen mukaan. Minusta on selvää, että Pispalan vaihtoehtoa ei ole tutkittu ja selvitetty parhaiden kykyjen mukaan, sillä sinne on tehty huono rata kun muualle on osattu tehdä hyvää  jos joka paikassa olisi huonoa, niin Pispala menisi samaan piikkiin, mutta nyt niin ei ole. Se juttu haiskahtaa. Kokonaisuutena en osaa enkä ulkopaikkakuntalaisena oikein haluakaan arvioida sitä, kumpi vaihtoehto nyt on parempi, kun huomioidaan se lisäasutus Santalahteen, mutta vaihtoehdoista jää se kuva, että rehellisyydessä on toivomisen varaa, eikä se ole hyvä asia. Reilumpaa olisi ollut suunnitella myös Pispala hyvin ja antaa sitten poliittisen päätöksentekokoneiston toimia. Siksihän se on olemassa.

Hatun tavoin minua epäilyttävät sekakaistat Insinöörinkadulla ja Paasikiventien reunassa Rantatiellä. Insinöörinkatua olen käynyt paikanpäällä katsomassa. Se ei ole kovin vilkas, mutta tilaa siellä on paljon. Ratikalle saa sinne kyllä omatkin kaistat, ja sen eteen pitää minusta vielä tehdä töitä. Se mainitaankin yhtenä mahdollisuutena katusuunnitelmavaiheessa. Koska pysäköintiä ei ole, ratikan voisi sijoittaa kadun molempiin reunoihin, jolloin jalkakäytävät toimivat pysäkkeinä ja autoliikenne kulkee kadun keskellä. Kyse on minusta periaatteesta  jos heti reitin alkupäässä on epäluotettavaa sekakaistaa, niin epäsäännöllisesti kulkevat vaunut ovat sitten koko pitkän matkan Lentsuun saakka myöhässä. Helsingissä on ihan virallisestikin todettu myös se, että sekakaistalla ratikka on hitaampi kuin omalla kaistalla ihan sen vuoksi, että ratikat joutuvat varomaan autoja enemmän, mikä korostuu hitautena.

Rantatietä en tunne enkä ymmärrä. Siihen pitää palata. Oudolta vaikuttaa.

Raideleveys oli minulle pieni yllätys. Voisiko se olla Tampereelta pieni näpäytys Turulle, jonka raitiotiesuunnittelu on kovin "helsinkiläistä"? Voisiko kehittää sellaisen salaliiton, että Transtech haluaa tehdä vaunuja normaaliraideleveydelle ja on voidellut Tampereen tekemään mahdollisimman standardiratkaisun siksi? No, tuskin. Minusta Tampereen perustelut ovat itse asiassa ihan hyvät ja vakuuttavat. En olisi itse valinnut 1435:ä, mutta kun nuo perustelut lukee rauhassa ja ajatuksella läpi ja ajattelee asian vielä niin, että Tampereella tuntuu olevan ihan fiksu intressi hankkia jonkinlainen pakettiratkaisu ulkomaisilta vakiintuneilta toimittajilta, niin ei se 1435 välttämättä niin huono ja outo ratkaisu olekaan. Kelpaa minulle. Ja bonuksena tulee sitten se, että jos radalle saadaan kotimaiset vaunut, on niitä helppo kuljettaa, markkinoida ja myydä ulkomaillekin. Transtechilla olisi sitten valmiit vaunut kahdelle yleisimmälle raideleveydelle ja korileveydelle valmiina. (Jos Turku myöhemmin päättäisi toteuttaa ratikan, ei mikään estä sitä tekemästä 1524-ratikkaa, vaikka muut speksit ovatkin samat kuin Tampereella.)

----------


## sub

> Janin tavoin minusta Pispala/Paasikivi näyttää väkisin väännetyltä. "On sovittu" että ratikka tehdään Paasikiveen ja sen seurauksena on tehty luokattoman huono rata Pispalan vt:lle, oletettu ylimääräisiä vaunuja eli lisäkustannuksia ja sorvattu H/K sen mukaan. Minusta on selvää, että Pispalan vaihtoehtoa ei ole tutkittu ja selvitetty parhaiden kykyjen mukaan, sillä sinne on tehty huono rata kun muualle on osattu tehdä hyvää  jos joka paikassa olisi huonoa, niin Pispala menisi samaan piikkiin, mutta nyt niin ei ole. Se juttu haiskahtaa. Kokonaisuutena en osaa enkä ulkopaikkakuntalaisena oikein haluakaan arvioida sitä, kumpi vaihtoehto nyt on parempi, kun huomioidaan se lisäasutus Santalahteen, mutta vaihtoehdoista jää se kuva, että rehellisyydessä on toivomisen varaa, eikä se ole hyvä asia. Reilumpaa olisi ollut suunnitella myös Pispala hyvin ja antaa sitten poliittisen päätöksentekokoneiston toimia. Siksihän se on olemassa.


En oikein ymmärrä sitä, mihin väite huonosti suunnitellusta Pispalan vaihtoehdosta perustuu. Väylä on kapea ja poliittinen päätöksentekokoneisto ei ole valmis sulkemaan sitä muulta liikenteeltä. Olisi varsin mielenkiintoista kuulla jos sinulla on joku ihan konkreettinen ehdotus miten Pispalan vaihtoehto olisi voitu suunnitella paremmin. 

Oma näkemykseni on, että painavimmat syyt Paasikiven valinnalle ovat Lielahdessa, eivät niinkään Santalahdessa. Kaupunki on juuri tehnyt merkittävät maakaupat Lielahdessa ja sinne on tulossa lähitulevaisuudessa erittäin merkittävässä määrin uudis/täydennysrakentamista. Toki Pispalankin kautta päästään ratikalla alueelle, mutta ainakin oma näkemykseni on että yhdellä linjalla ei kannata yrittää palvella kaikkia. Pispalan reittivalinta heikentäisi väistämättä monikertaisesti suuremman Lielahden alueen palvelutasoa verrattuna sitä Paasikiven vaihtoehtoon. Jos ratikka saavuttaa ensimmäisessä vaiheessa sellaisen suosion mitä ne nyt yleensä tuppaavat, ainakin tämän foorumin mukaan, saavuttamaan, niin Pispala tulee kyllä aikanaan saamaan ratikan.





> Transtechilla olisi sitten valmiit vaunut kahdelle yleisimmälle raideleveydelle ja korileveydelle valmiina.


Tämä markkinointikortti ei sattuneesta syystä tunnu oikein vakuuttavalta. Mielestäni tuossa tehdään nyt aika iso periaatteellinen valinta siitä, että duo-liikennettä ei sitten tulla jatkossakaan missään tapauksessa toteuttamaan missään muodossa. Jos katsoo miten rautateitä Tampereelta kulkee, niin hankala keksiä Suomesta seutua missä duo-liikenteelle olisi parempi potentiaali.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Linjausvaihtoehdoista sen verran, että runkolinjatasoinen yhteys tarvitaan ja myös saadaan sekä Pispalaan että Santalahteen. Toinen yhteys tulee olemaan raitiotie ja toinen bussireitti tiheällä vuorovälillä, myöhemmin ehkä molemmat raitioteitä. Kumpikin alue tulee siis palvelluksi kunnolla. Reittivalinnassa pitäisikin oikeastaan katsella tilannetta hieman korkeammalta, eli kuinka koko Länsi-Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tulisi toimia, tarkemmin sanoen mistä tulevat linjat olisi parasta laittaa mihinkin näistä kahdesta putkesta. Ja se putki, minne Lentävänniemestä ja Lielahdesta tuleva linja tulee, rakennettaisiin raitiotienä. Tarpeen siis olisi jokin strategiatasoinen suunnitelma Länsi-Tampereen runkoyhteyksistä, niiden summittaiset sijainnit, solmukohdat eli vaihtopaikat ja tämän kytkeminen maankäytön visioihin. Liikennehankkeet ovat isoja maankäytön muutosvoimia ja joukkoliikenteen solmukohdat vetävät puoleensa kauppaa ja työpaikkoja. Solmukohdat pitää siis saada sinne, minne tällaisia maankäytön hot spoteja halutaan. Kun Hervannan haara kuitenkin rakennetaan ensin, tällaisen työn ehtisi vallan mainiosti tekemään.

Linjaussuositus tosiaankin vaihtui kesken matkaa. Tähän on yksi aivan konkreettinenkin syy, sillä tarkemmissa suunnitelmissa ilmeni, että Pispalan harjun vaihtoehdossa yhteys Epilästä Lielahteen osoittautui paljon kalliimmaksi kuin esisuunnitteluvaiheessa ajateltiin johtuen isoista maakaasuputkista, joita jäisi reitin alle. Lisäksi vältetään Nokiantien ylitys tasossa, paikassa missä Pispalan valtatie risteää Nokiantien kanssa ja jossa Nokiantie muuttuu moottoritieksi. Teknistä ongelmaa tähän ei liity, mutta ELY-keskus on jo alustavasti kertonut kantanaan, että tämä ei käy. Kaupunki siis välttää potentiaalisen riidan ELY-keskuksen kanssa, josta voisi tulla pahakin ongelma, joka viivästyttäisi raitiotien toteuttamista. Jälkimmäistä syytä ei tietenkään ole voitu laittaa itse raporttiin. Pitäisin siis selvänä, että Epilän koukkaus ei käy enää päinsä, myös sen takia, että Lielahden tuleva kaupunginosa sivuutettaisiin. Mutta silti raitiotie voisi vallan mainiosti mennä Pispalankin kautta, vaikka Epilä jätettäisiin väliin.

Raideleveyden valintaan tärkeimpänä syynä pitäisin toimivia raitiovaunumarkkinoita. 1 524 mm järjestelmiä on tietysti Venäjällä, mutta EU-maista leveää raitiotietä taitaa olla vain Riiassa. (saapi vapaasti täydentää) EU on sisämarkkina, joka tarkoittaa muun muassa sitä, että yhdessä EU-maassa tyyppihyväksytty vaunu on sellaisenaan hyväksytty kaikissa EU-maissa. (Tai ainakin näin suunnilleen, en tunne asian juridisia detaljeja.) Esimerkkinä rautatieyhtiö Proxion on kertonut julkisuuteen syyksi sille, että se ei ole vieläkään voinut aloittaa liikennöintiä, että se ei ole onnistunut hankkimaan käytettyjä vetureita suunnitellusti. Venäläistä kalustoa olisi, samoin Baltiassa, mutta baltit ovat neuvotelleet EU-liittymissopimuksissaan erioikeuden pitää rautatiensä täysin neukkuyhteensopivina. Kääntöpuolena on sitten, että Baltiassa hyväksytty kalusto ei olekaan suoraan hyväksyttyä muissa EU-maissa. EU:n ulkopuolelta tulevat veturit Proxion joutuisi tyyppihyväksyttämään, joka olisi aivan liian kallista suhteessa siihen, että Proxion olisi ostamassa vain muutamia vetureita. Ja kuulemma Livi on vieläpä antanut Proxionin ymmärtää, että venäläisen tai balttilaisen kaluston hyväksyttäminen ei tule edes onnistumaan. Ainoa tapa Proxionille hankkia vetureita olisi tilata eurooppalaisilta valmistajilta leveäraiteisia versioita heidän vetureistaan ja tyyppihyväksyttää ne. Valitsemalla normaalin raideleveyden Tampere välttää tällaiset ansat. Helsingin variotramien historiaa seuranneet tietävät, millainen apu käytettyjen vaunujen hankinta Helsingille oli, kun uusien vaunujen hankita ei mennytkään ihan putkeen. Turkulaisten kannalta tilanne tietenkin on vähän ikävä, sillä he jäisivät täysin yksin 1 525 mm järjestelmän kanssa, jos siihen päätyvät.

Kaikkinensa raideleveyden valinnassa minun tuntemus on, että kumpikin vaihtoehto on aika hyvä ja juuri tämä tekee valinnasta hankalan, kun on vaikea sanoa, kumpi valinta oilsi sitten se hieman toista parempi. Mutta itse en näe duo-vaunujen mahdollisuutta Tampereella kovin hyvänä, koska raitiovaunut halutaan matalalattiaisina. Silloin olisi hyvin vaikeaa, joskaan ei mahdotonta, liikennöidä samoilla radoilla muiden matkustajajunien kanssa laiturinkorkeuseron takia ja Tampereella henkilöliikennettä on joka suuntaan. Turussa taas on Uudenkaupungin ja Naantalin radat, joilla on vain tavaraliikennettä. Näillä radoilla duo-liikenne on aika luonteva vaihtoehto, sillä jos lähiliikenne hoituu raitiovaunuilla, muuta henkilöliikennettä ei enää jää. Sen sijaan voisin kuvitella, että Tampereella hankittaisiin lähiliikenteen käyttöön korkealattiaisia duo-vaunuja, joille voitaisiin rakentaa kevyitä raitiotieosuuksia lähiseudun isoihin taajamiin, jotka ovat hieman syrjässä valtion radoista, kuten vaikka Kangasalle. Jos näkisi hiukan näkyjä eli visioisi, niin tällaisia kevyitä edullisia paikallisliikenneratoja voisi joskus mennä vaikka Hämeenkyrön kautta Ikaalisiin ja Äetsästä Huittisiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lisäksi vältetään Nokiantien ylitys tasossa, paikassa missä Pispalan valtatie risteää Nokiantien kanssa ja jossa Nokiantie muuttuu moottoritieksi. Teknistä ongelmaa tähän ei liity, mutta ELY-keskus on jo alustavasti kertonut kantanaan, että tämä ei käy. Kaupunki siis välttää potentiaalisen riidan ELY-keskuksen kanssa, josta voisi tulla pahakin ongelma, joka viivästyttäisi raitiotien toteuttamista. Jälkimmäistä syytä ei tietenkään ole voitu laittaa itse raporttiin. Pitäisin siis selvänä, että Epilän koukkaus ei käy enää päinsä, myös sen takia, että Lielahden tuleva kaupunginosa sivuutettaisiin.


Jaahas. No, ELY-keskus tiedetään miehitetyn ratikkavastaisilla virkamiehillä, jotka ovat koko ajan olleet torppaamassa ratikkaa kaikin mahdollisin keinoin (vrt. TAYS:n kohta Teiskontiellä). Konkreettinen nimikin olisi sanoa henkilöstä joka on toiminut myös (vara)valtuutettuna ja yhdyskuntalautakunnan jäsenenä, mutta en viitsi.

Mutta olisihan tähän ollut konsti, jota vastaan ELY:llä ei ole aseita: kaupungilla on lain mukaan valta ottaa valtion teitä omaan hoitoonsa, minkä jälkeen ELY:n toimivalta ei enää ulotu niille. Tätä olisi voitu soveltaa sille Vaitinaronkadun pätkälle, jolle Pispalan valtatien ja Nokian moottoritien risteys sijoittuu. Ellei se sattumalta ole kaupungin katu jo nyt, kun kerran sitä kaduksi kutsutaan? Silloin ei olisi ollut mitään estettä ristetä tasossa. Eikö kaupunki tunne lakia vai miksi se hännystelee ELY-keskuksen kähmijäveljiä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta olisihan tähän ollut konsti, jota vastaan ELY:llä ei ole aseita: kaupungilla on lain mukaan valta ottaa valtion teitä omaan hoitoonsa, minkä jälkeen ELY:n toimivalta ei enää ulotu niille. Tätä olisi voitu soveltaa sille Vaitinaronkadun pätkälle, jolle Pispalan valtatien ja Nokian moottoritien risteys sijoittuu. Ellei se sattumalta ole kaupungin katu jo nyt, kun kerran sitä kaduksi kutsutaan?


Muistaakseni se on aiemmin ollut katu, mutta se muuttui valtion tieksi samalla kun Paasikiven - Kekkosentie siirrettiin valtiolle - joka taas tehtiin lähinnä siksi, että valtio maksaa silloin merkittävän osan tien parannustoimenpiteistä, suurimpana tietysti osuutensa Rantaväylän tunnelista.

----------


## sub

Vaikka tuossa kohtaa noita hallinnollisia ongelmiakin on, niin eihän se muutenkaan ole toiminnallisesti mitenkään järkevä paikka pistää ratikkaa pujottelemaan muun liikenteen sekaan.

----------


## sebastin

Kapea kangas, rautatien lisäksi tulossa raitiotie. Pispalan linjaus olisi ollut riittävällä kävelyetäisyydellä myös Paasikiventieltä. Paasikiventielle/rantaan voi myös tulla junalähiliikenteen liikennöintipaikka. Nyt jos Pispalaan rakennettaisiin kolmannet raiteet tuolle kaistaleelle, on siellä melko paljon raiteita - mutta minkäs maantieteelle tekee. Jos tulee sekä Paasikiven linjaus että Pispalan linjaus, täytyy Pispalan linjauksen päättyä jonnekin suureen työpaikka- ja/tai asutuskeskukseen - nykyiseen tai tulevaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:25 ----------

Mielenkiintoista huomata että Tampereelle tulevan raitioliikenteen peruslinjan vaikutusalueella asuu sama määrä ihmisiä, tai hieman enemmänkin, kuin Helsingin extra-kalliin, hitaan ja kömpelön raition koko verkostoalueella(!). Tampereella myös työpaikat löytyvät tulevan raidelinjan alueelta. Mutta jotenkin naurettavaa että Helsingin ratikka-alueella asuu samainen määrä ihmisiä kuin Tampereelle tulevalla yhden runkolinjan vaikutusalueella  :Very Happy:

----------


## petteri

> Mielenkiintoista huomata että Tampereelle tulevan raitioliikenteen peruslinjan vaikutusalueella asuu sama määrä ihmisiä, tai hieman enemmänkin, kuin Helsingin extra-kalliin, hitaan ja kömpelön raition koko verkostoalueella(!). Tampereella myös työpaikat löytyvät tulevan raidelinjan alueelta. Mutta jotenkin naurettavaa että Helsingin ratikka-alueella asuu samainen määrä ihmisiä kuin Tampereelle tulevalla yhden runkolinjan vaikutusalueella


Tuo väite ei kyllä pidä paikkaansa. Helsingin raitioliikenteen vaikutusalueella asuu noin 200000 asukasta. Lisäksi kannattaa huomioida että Helsingin kantakaupungissa on joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä todella paljon Tamperetta enemmän. 

Ja eiköhän Tampereen laskutavalla saataisi myös Helsingin raitiolinjan 3/2 vaikutusalueen asukasmääräksi iso luku.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Liekö raitiotiesuunnitelmissa missään vaiheessa harkittu linjastoa laajennettavaksi kapeikon kohdalta siltaa pitkin Hirvenniemeen? Sinne kun rakentaisi uuden kaupunkimaisen asuinalueen, niin raitiotie toisi aitoa kilpailuetua henkilöautoon nähden edellyttäen, että sillalle ei päästettäisi autoja. TAYSin jälkeen voisi linja tarjota nautinnollisen tasaisen pikaosuuden järven toiselle puolelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> En oikein ymmärrä sitä, mihin väite huonosti suunnitellusta Pispalan vaihtoehdosta perustuu. Väylä on kapea ja poliittinen päätöksentekokoneisto ei ole valmis sulkemaan sitä muulta liikenteeltä. Olisi varsin mielenkiintoista kuulla jos sinulla on joku ihan konkreettinen ehdotus miten Pispalan vaihtoehto olisi voitu suunnitella paremmin.


Perusideana se, että väylälle mahtuu kolme kaistaa oikeastaan joka paikkaan. Silloin ratikalla on yhteen suuntaan oma kaista. Suunta vaihtuu aina siten, että ratikka lähestyy risteystä omalla kaistalla ja ylitettyään risteyksen tulee sekakaistalle. Liikennevaloilla saadaan ratikka kulkemaan molempiin suuntiin jos ei nyt ihan autoliikenteestä riippumatta niin aika hyvin kuitenkin. Tämä on sukua sellaiselle aika tavalliselle ratkaisulle, jossa kadulla on sekakaista, mutta risteystä lähestyttäessä onkin kaksi kaistaa, joista toinen on ratikan ryhmityskaista ja ratikka siten ohittaa autojonon joka risteyksessä.




> Oma näkemykseni on, että painavimmat syyt Paasikiven valinnalle ovat Lielahdessa, eivät niinkään Santalahdessa. Kaupunki on juuri tehnyt merkittävät maakaupat Lielahdessa ja sinne on tulossa lähitulevaisuudessa erittäin merkittävässä määrin uudis/täydennysrakentamista.


En tunne yksityiskohtia, mutta tämä kuulostaa myös hyvin uskottavalta. Ja kokonaisuutena voi olla niin, että Lielahti+Santalahti painavat vaakakupissa niin paljon, että Paasikivi on kokonaisuutena parempi vaihtoehto kuin Pispala. Silti Pispalan olisi voinut suunnitella paremmin.

Toisaalta Pispala ei ole jatkossakaan poissuljettu  jos Paasikivi tulee täyteen Lentsun ja Ylöjärven ratikoista, niin Tesomalle mennäänkin sitten jo Pispalan kautta, kun ei muualtakaan pääse. Ei kai tuollainen rinnakkaisrata tänä päivänä vaikuta vielä todennäköiseltä, mutta 10 vuoden kuluttua voi olla jo toisin. Juuri kuten sanot.




> Tämä markkinointikortti ei sattuneesta syystä tunnu oikein vakuuttavalta. Mielestäni tuossa tehdään nyt aika iso periaatteellinen valinta siitä, että duo-liikennettä ei sitten tulla jatkossakaan missään tapauksessa toteuttamaan missään muodossa. Jos katsoo miten rautateitä Tampereelta kulkee, niin hankala keksiä Suomesta seutua missä duo-liikenteelle olisi parempi potentiaali.


Niin, mutta ne Tampereen junaradat ovat täynnä junia eli se duoliikenne ei mahdu sinne (riittävän hyvällä palvelutasolla eli tiheällä vuorovälillä) ja jos kuitenkin pitää rakentaa uutta rataa, on ratikkaradan rakentaminen halvempaa kuin junaradan. On tuo minullekin yllätys, mutta selitettynä ihan ymmärrettävä. Sääli vaan Turkua, siellähän olisi junaradoilla yllin kyllin tilaa. Mahtaakohan Mikko Laaksonen vielä lukea jlf:ää? Jos Mikko luet tämän, niin mikä on Sinun näkemyksesi raideleveydestä Turun kannalta ja siitä, että se olisi eri Treella ja Turussa?

----------


## sebastin

> Tuo väite ei kyllä pidä paikkaansa. Helsingin raitioliikenteen vaikutusalueella asuu noin 200000 asukasta. Lisäksi kannattaa huomioida että Helsingin kantakaupungissa on joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä todella paljon Tamperetta enemmän. 
> 
> Ja eiköhän Tampereen laskutavalla saataisi myös Helsingin raitiolinjan 3/2 vaikutusalueen asukasmääräksi iso luku.


Tampere ilmoittaa että reilut 100 000 asukasta. Kun laskin kaupunginosien asukasmäärät yhteensä, siis koko Helsingin niemi ja pari muuta, ei pelkkiä 500m vaikutusalueita, hädin tuskin sain 100 000 täyteen. Ja nyt Petterin mielestä oikea luku on liki tuplat. Kun Helsingin niemellä ei enempää asukkaita asu niin ei vaan asu.

Helsingin kallis, kömpelö ja hidas ratikka on kallein joukkoliikennemuoto Helsingin seudulla. Lisäksi se palvelee vain 1/6 asukasalueista. Se on kaupunkilaisten ratiointia.

Tosin on Helsingin ratikka paljon muutakin, työ- ja liike-elämä myös hyötyvät siitä. Sen takia HKI Kaupunki haluaisi rakentaa pikaraiteen Lentoasemalta keskustaan, ja muita pikaraiteita. Helsingin keskusta kun kokonaisuudessaan kilpailee kaiken maailman kehähyperautokaasujätemarkettien kanssa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kun laskin kaupunginosien asukasmäärät yhteensä, siis koko Helsingin niemi ja pari muuta, ei pelkkiä 500m vaikutusalueita, hädin tuskin sain 100 000 täyteen. Ja nyt Petterin mielestä oikea luku on liki tuplat. Kun Helsingin niemellä ei enempää asukkaita asu niin ei vaan asu.


Helsingin raitiotiepysäkkien ympäristössä asuu 300 metrin säteellä 167 076 asukasta, 400 metrin säteellä 180 274 asukasta ja 500 metrin säteellä 188 757 asukasta. Asukasmäärät ovat syksyltä 2013. Tiedot perustuvat HSY:n väestöaineistoon (SeutuCD) ja HSL:n pysäkkiaineistoon.

----------


## sebastin

Hmm, olkoon tuo sitten oikeahkoin tulos ja vastaus. Oli se sitten 1,5/6 tai 2/6 osuus väestöstä, on selvää että raitioliikenne on liian kallista, verrattuna neljään raskasraiteeseen (3 junaa + 1 metro). Eikä Tampereen 100 000 yhden linjan varrella paljoa mairittele Helsingin ratikkaverkkoa, ei koossa, kalleudessa, kömpelyydessä eikä hitaudessakaan.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Oli se sitten 1,5/6 tai 2/6 osuus väestöstä, on selvää että raitioliikenne on liian kallista, verrattuna neljään raskasraiteeseen (3 junaa + 1 metro).


Kolmen junaradan ja yhden metroradan varrella Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisen alueella asuu 500 metrin säteellä asemista 196 150 asukasta. Lähteet kuten edellä.

Näitä numeroita voi kaivella aika monella tavalla esiin ja keskustella siitä, mikä on tarkoituksenmukaisin tapa verrata eri järjestelmiä. Yhden luvun perusteella vertailua ei pidä mielestäni tehdä. Sitä saa, mitä mittaa. Ovatko luvut siis paljon vai vähän, en ota siihen kantaa, kunhan nostin keskusteluun nyt tuonkin numeron.

----------


## hylje

Liikennettä pureskellessa pitää välttää yleiset sudenkuopat: esimerkiksi halvat matkustajakilometrit ja nopeat linjat saavutetaan ajamalla liikennettä joka ei pysähdy pysäkeillä. Bussiliikenne onnistuu tällä saralla hyvin, esimerkiksi Lahden moottoritiellä on yksi (1) pysäkkipari.

Tiheästi pysähtyvä kaupunkiliikenne, johon ratikat kuuluvat, palvelee _matkoja_ joita sitten kertyykin paljon. Siksi ratikat Helsingissä ovat hyvin kannattavaa liikennettä. Kannattavampaa kuin vastaavassa lokerossa sijaitsevat bussit, esimerkiksi linjat 14 ja 18.

Ratikoita voisi ajaa nopeilla ja harvoin pysähtyvillä linjoilla jolloin ne olisivat yhtä nopeita kuin korvatut bussit, mutta tätä ei jostain syystä seudulla tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin kallis, kömpelö ja hidas ratikka on kallein joukkoliikennemuoto Helsingin seudulla.


Vepsäläisen myytti tuntuu sitkeästi noustavan päätään yhä uudelleen. Todellisuudessa Helsingin ratikka on edullisin joukkoliikennemuoto Helsingin seudulla. Jos joukkoliikennematkustaja astuu Ruskeasuolla kulkuneuvoon ja matkaa sillä keskustaan, ovat HSL:lle syntyvät kulut pienemmät, jos matkustaja astuu ratikkaan kuin jos tämä astuu bussiin.

Se on tietysti ihan totta, että suuren ratikan liikuttaminen maksaa enemmän kuin pienen bussin. Se on luonnollista. Olisi silti hassua väittää, että Finnairin kannattaa lentää Lontooseen pienillä Embraer-koneilla, koska niiden liikuttelu maksaa vähemmän kuin suuren A321:n. Kyse on vain siitä, kuinka täyteen nuo koneet saadaan  jos saadaan, on suuri edullisempi. Vaikka sitten A380.

Samaa mieltä olen kömpelyydestä ja hitaudesta. Tänään viimeksi oli Porthaninkadulla viiden vaunun letka odottelemassa hulvattomasti pysäköinyttä autoilijaa. Olen kovasti yrittänyt puhua sellaisesta aivan yksinkertaisesta kikasta, jolla tämänkinpäiväinen olisi estetty  maalataan Etelärannan tapaan viivat katuun osoittamaan pysäköintipaikkoja. Vaan eipä se virkamiehiä tunnu kiinnostavan, kun ei mitään tapahdu. H/K noin miljoona. Onneksi on Helsinki, jotta Tampereen ei tarvitse tehdä samoja virheitä. Sinnehän tällaisia radan viereen ahtaasti sijoitettuja parkkipaikkoja ei tule ollenkaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Kolmen junaradan ja yhden metroradan varrella asuu 500 metrin säteellä asemista 196 150 asukasta. Lähteet kuten edellä.


Helsingissä vai laajemmalla alueella?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Helsingissä vai laajemmalla alueella?


Tärkeä tieto unohtui. Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisen alueella.

----------


## ultrix

> Liekö raitiotiesuunnitelmissa missään vaiheessa harkittu linjastoa laajennettavaksi kapeikon kohdalta siltaa pitkin Hirvenniemeen? Sinne kun rakentaisi uuden kaupunkimaisen asuinalueen, niin raitiotie toisi aitoa kilpailuetua henkilöautoon nähden edellyttäen, että sillalle ei päästettäisi autoja. TAYSin jälkeen voisi linja tarjota nautinnollisen tasaisen pikaosuuden järven toiselle puolelle.


Maakuntakaavaluonnosvaihtoehto Tähdet: http://maakuntakaava2040.pirkanmaa.f...14_nettiin.pdf

----------


## sebastin

HS tänään

*Raitiovaunuvillitys leviää Euroopassa  Ratikka mylläisi Tampereen keskustan*
http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/1105201...a1399693739845

*Turun vaunut eivät liiku ilman tukieuroja*
http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/1105201...a1399694000485

----------


## Ketorin

Eikö tämä ole sitten käypä argumentti, että Turku tullee käyttämään 1524mm rataa, koska Naantalin ja Ukin radat?

Kelle nimeä tekevälle tämä pitäisi saada tiettäväksi, joka voisi puhua asian puolesta, ettei tule tehtyä suurta virhettä? Kuitenkin Turun ja Tampereen piti tehdä yhteistyätä esimerkiksi vaunuhankinnoissa...

----------


## tkp

Tampereen raitiotien yleissuunnitelmassa raitiotien vertailuvaihtoehtoihin on saatettu sisällyttää yli 100 miljoonaa euroa täysin tarpeettomia investointeja. http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...kaa-roykytysta

----------


## Timppak

> Tampereen raitiotien yleissuunnitelmassa raitiotien vertailuvaihtoehtoihin on saatettu sisällyttää yli 100 miljoonaa euroa täysin tarpeettomia investointeja. http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...kaa-roykytysta


Onko tätä bussivirkamiesten propagandapuuhastelua saatavilla jostain?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Yhtenä vertailuvaihtoehtona oli BTR, eli oltaisiin tehty suunnilleen raitiotietä vastaavat erotellut ajoradat, joilla oltaisiin liikennöity tuplanivelbusseilla. Tämä oli siis TKL:n poikien mielestä laskettu väärin, sillä kuten he raportissaan todistelevat, tuplanivelet sopivat tavalliselle katuverkolle ja erillisiä ajoratoja ei siis tarvita! Sillä tavalla säästyy 100 miljoonaa euroa... (Luonnollisestikaan ei varjoraportissa lasketa sitä, että matkanopeuden laskiessa tarvitaan enemmän kalustoa ja että tuntikustannukset nousisivat merkittäviksi.)

Tietysti olisi voitu vielä btr:n lisäksi tarkastella kehitettyä bussiverkostoa tuplanivelillä, mutta kun tiedetään, että edes tavan nivelet eivät ole kannattavia tavanomaisessa liikenteessä, niin se olisi ollut koko lailla turhaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:55 ----------

ratikkaraportti_osa2_Keinonen_Luoma.pdf Ohessa itse raportti

----------


## vesa.

> Yhtenä vertailuvaihtoehtona oli BTR, eli oltaisiin tehty suunnilleen raitiotietä vastaavat erotellut ajoradat, joilla oltaisiin liikennöity tuplanivelbusseilla. Tämä oli siis TKL:n poikien mielestä laskettu väärin, sillä kuten he raportissaan todistelevat, tuplanivelet sopivat tavalliselle katuverkolle ja erillisiä ajoratoja ei siis tarvita! Sillä tavalla säästyy 100 miljoonaa euroa... (Luonnollisestikaan ei varjoraportissa lasketa sitä, että matkanopeuden laskiessa tarvitaan enemmän kalustoa ja että tuntikustannukset nousisivat merkittäviksi.)
> 
> Tietysti olisi voitu vielä btr:n lisäksi tarkastella kehitettyä bussiverkostoa tuplanivelillä, mutta kun tiedetään, että edes tavan nivelet eivät ole kannattavia tavanomaisessa liikenteessä, niin se olisi ollut koko lailla turhaa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:55 ----------
> 
> ratikkaraportti_osa2_Keinonen_Luoma.pdf Ohessa itse raportti


Lueppa tarkemmin. Vaikka Tampereella käytettäisiin nelinkertaisesti rahaa katuverkkoon kilometriä kohti niveliä varten tehtäviin muutoksiin kuin Malmössä vastaavassa hankkeessa, ero on siltikin huimat 100 miljoonaa euroa yleissuunnitelman oletuksiin. Vai eikö sinun mielestä 40 miljoonalla eurolla saa juuri mitään aikaiseksi yhdellä linjareitillä, jos halutaan joukkoliikennettä vauhdittaa kaistajärjestelyillä?

----------


## petteri

Sinänsä tuossa BRT selvityksessä on varmaan eurot suunnilleen kohdallaan. 

Siinä on kuitenkin unohdettu tärkein syy, miksi uusia raitiolinjoja rakennetaan paljon enemmän kuin BRT-ratkaisuja. Syynä on, että ihmiset pitävät ratikoista enemmän kuin busseista ja matkustavat raitiovaunuilla mieluummin. Tuo pätee silloinkin kun raitiovaunu ja bussiliikenne ovat teoreettiselta palvelutasoltaan identtiset.

Epäilisin raidekerroin-ilmiön, joka on tilastojen mukaan varsin voimakas, liittyvän raitioliikenteessä seuraaviin tekijöihin.

1) Ihminen on luontaisesti tottunut suunnistamaan maamerkkien perusteella, raitiokiskot ja virtajohdot muodostavat kaduelle selvästi havaittavan kulku-uran, joka helpottaa suunnistamista ja joukkoliikenteen löytämistä.

2) Raitiovaunu kulkee kiskoilla eikä paljon heilu, joka parantaa matkustusmukavuutta.

----------


## Heikki K

> Sinänsä tuossa BRT selvityksessä on varmaan eurot suunnilleen kohdallaan. 
> 
> Siinä on kuitenkin unohdettu tärkein syy, miksi uusia raitiolinjoja rakennetaan paljon enemmän kuin BRT-ratkaisuja. Syynä on, että ihmiset pitävät ratikoista enemmän kuin busseista ja matkustavat raitiovaunuilla mieluummin. Tuo pätee silloinkin kun raitiovaunu ja bussiliikenne ovat teoreettiselta palvelutasoltaan identtiset.


Tuo on totta. Minun korvaani silti särähtää pahiten tämä väite:

"Yleensä joukkoliikenteellä vastataan alueittain asukkaiden, työpaikkojen sekä
koulujen ja oppilaitosten luomaan matkustajakysyntään, eikä se suinkaan ole kaupungin kasvua ja
kehittymistä ohjaileva punainen lanka."
Tämähän on juuri se vanha ajattelumalli, josta pyritään eroon. Kaupunkia nimenomaan pitäisi suunnitella joukkoliikenne edellä, jotta saadaan luotua edellytykset kulkutapaosuuden kasvulle.

Raportissa kyseenalaistetaan myös kaupungin kasvun jatkuminen, ja käytetään siitä esimerkkinä Vuoreksen kaupunginosaa, joka ei ole yltänyt ennustettuun kasvuun. Kaupungin väkiluku on kuitenkin kasvanut tasaisesti pari vuosikymmentä, joten kasvu on vain suuntautunut muualle kuin Vuorekseen. Se siis kertoo (valitusten aiheuttamien viivästysten lisäksi) siitä, että ko. kaupunginosa ei ole niin kiinnostava kuin ajateltiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lueppa tarkemmin. Vaikka Tampereella käytettäisiin nelinkertaisesti rahaa katuverkkoon kilometriä kohti niveliä varten tehtäviin muutoksiin kuin Malmössä vastaavassa hankkeessa, ero on siltikin huimat 100 miljoonaa euroa yleissuunnitelman oletuksiin. Vai eikö sinun mielestä 40 miljoonalla eurolla saa juuri mitään aikaiseksi yhdellä linjareitillä, jos halutaan joukkoliikennettä vauhdittaa kaistajärjestelyillä?


Its taas kehottaisin tutustumaan tarkemmin yleissuunnitelmaan ja hieman miettimään myös sen logiikkaa, eikä vain metsästämään yksittäisiä mahdollisia virheitä. Tässähän on viime aikoina esitetty, että busseille voitaisiin tehdä erilliset väylät aivan samoin, kun raitiotielle ja näin saataisiin samat hyödytkin. Siksi suunnitelmassa tämä oli selvitetty, eli tutkittiin ns. btr-vaihtoehto, joka tarkoittaa juurikin tätä. Eli ei siinä mitään virhettä ollut.

Kuten kirjoitin, tietysti olisi voinut niin sanotun runkobussivaihtoehdon voinut tutkia teliautojen lisäksi vielä tuplanivelilläkin. Ja näin ehkä alustavasti tehtiinkin, mutta jos se havaittiin telibussiliikennettä kalliimmaksi, niin sitä ei ole ollut järkevää tuoda omana vaihtoehtonaan enää verrattavaksi. Sitä, onko näin todella tehty, en tiedä. Yleissuunnitelman luvuilla kuitenkin voidaan laskea, että matkustajapaikkakilometriä kohden telibussit tulevat kilometrikustannuksiltaan halvemmiksi (huolto), mutta tuntikustannuksiltaan (työvoima) halvemmiksi päiväkustannusten (investointi) ollessa suunnilleen samat. Eli riittävällä linjanopeudella tuplanivel olisi edullisempi ja nopealla laskutoimituksella yleissuunnitelman luvuilla linjanopeuden tulisi olla yli 40 km/h, jotta tämä tapahtuisi. Eli ei liene järkeä tarkastella tuplaniveliä tavanomaisessa liikenteessä ilman erillisitä bussiväylää. (Jossa sielläkään ei tietenkään päästä yli 40 km/h linjanopeuteen, mutta erillisellä bussiväylällä voidaan tavoitella samoja epäsuoria hyötyjä kuin mitä raitiotiestä saadaan.) 

Tietenkin 40 miljoonalla saadaan yhtä ja toista, mutta kannattaa huomata, että yleissuunnitelman runkobussivaihtoehdossa on varattu 53 miljoonaa euroa joukkoliikenteen infrastruktuuriin. Ja luonnollisestikin samalla linjalla kuin raitiotie, sitä yhden linjan toteuttamistahan tässä verrataan. Eli tämä teidän peräänkuuluttamanne vaihtoehto on jo tutkittu: ei tarvitse kuin vaihtaa nuo telibussit tällä runkolinjaosuudella niveliin.

Tietysti edullisin tapa rakentaa btr on maalata bussit päheen näköisiksi, brändätä ja  hypettää kunnolla, mutta sitten säästää investoimalla vain vähäsen btr:n omiin väyliin. Tämä on loistava resepti kunnon lässähdykselle ja siitä on muutamia ikäviä esimerkkejä jenkkilästä. Joukkoliikennekonsulttu Jared Walker muuten pitää tätä pahimpana ongelmana btr-järjestelmissä raitioteihin verrattuna: btr voidaan pilata tinkimällä omista bussikaistoista ja väylistä.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Maakuntakaavaluonnosvaihtoehto Tähdet: http://maakuntakaava2040.pirkanmaa.f...14_nettiin.pdf


Kiitoksia, mielenkiintoinen dokumentti! Vaihtoehdot ovat omanlaisiaan kokonaisuuksia ja voisi niissä esitettyjä asioita muullakin tavalla yhdistellä.

Omaa tulkintaani:
- Tähdet-vaihtoehto pitäisi asuntojen hintakehityksen maltillisempana kuin muut vaihtoehdot, sillä siinä rakennettaisiin eniten uusille alueille (eli tonttimaa halpaa).
- Raitiovaunun kilpailukykyyn henkilöautoa vastaan ei kauheasti uskota kun nähdään vaihtoehto ongelmallisena 9-tien suhteen. Eivätkö 9-tien ruuhkat pikemminkin kannustaisi ratikan käyttöön ja jättämään auton kotiin?

----------


## Jykke

Tampereen kaupunki vastaa yleisimpiin kysymyksiin Tampereen raitiotiestä.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaupunginhallitus päätti äänin 8 - 3 puoltaa raitiotien suunnittelun jatkamista. Kaupunginhallituksen hyväksyttyä asian se menee valtuuston käsittelyyn. Ylen uutinen

----------


## lunastaja

> Kaupunginhallitus päätti äänin 8 - 3 puoltaa raitiotien suunnittelun jatkamista. Kaupunginhallituksen hyväksyttyä asian se menee valtuuston käsittelyyn. Ylen uutinen


 Valtuusto hyväksyi kaupunginhallituksen esityksen äänin 48-18.  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

Onneksi olkoon Tampere!

Rakennussuunnitteluun siirtyminen on jo sen verran merkittävä vaihe ja panostus, että on vaikea kuvitella suunnittelumiljoonia käytettäväksi turhaan. Pitäisin nyt aika epätodennäköisenä sitä, että raitiotie jää toteutumatta.

----------


## sebastin

HS 17.6.2014
*Tampere jatkaa raitiotien suunnittelua*
http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Tampere+jat...a1402893622838

----------


## TimppaTT

Nyt kun Tampere ei tule käyttämään juna-ratikka konseptia niin kuulisin mielenkiinnolla, että millainen käyttökapasiteetti on esimerkiksi Nokian suuntaan?

http://188.117.35.14/vrviewer/VrView...l?locale=fi_FI

Mielestäni lähijunarataa voisi vallan hyvin laajentaa kaikkiin ilmansuuntiin: Nokian (länteen), Kangasalan (Itään), Lempäälään (Etelä), pohjoinen (Ylöjärvi)

Ja jos kieltoperuste on se, että junaraidekapasiteettia on nykyiselläänkin liian vähän, niin miksi sitä ei rakenneta lisää?

..Ja miten ainakin Kangasalan sivuilta löytyy "Ratikka lännestä" s.12 suunnitelmia..

http://kangasala-fi-bin.aldone.fi/@B...ia_14_6_11.pdf

..Mitä ilmeisimmin juna-infra on jonkinmoinen pullonkaula, mutta se ei ole riittävä peruste poistaa juna-ratikka optiota naapurikuntiin tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## petteri

> Mielestäni lähijunarataa voisi vallan hyvin laajentaa kaikkiin ilmansuuntiin: Nokian (länteen), Kangasalan (Itään), Lempäälään (Etelä), pohjoinen (Ylöjärvi)
> 
> Ja jos kieltoperuste on se, että junaraidekapasiteettia on nykyiselläänkin liian vähän, niin miksi sitä ei rakenneta lisää?


Kaksi lisäraidetta ja asemat välille Tampere rautatieasema - Lielahti maksaisi varmaan satoja miljoonia, kun ollaan keskellä kaupunkia. Myöskään lähiliikenteen kysyntä ei todennäköisesti olisi kovin suurta, jos sillä pääsisi vain yhteen kohtaan ydinkeskustassa. Myös asemalta ainakin Lempäälään asti tarvittaisiin neljä raidetta hyvän palvelutason mahdollistamiseksi. Stetson-Harrison menetelmällä arvioituna Tampereen lähilikenteen merkittävän laajentamisen hintalapuksi voisi tulla ehkä sama kuin 3-4 raitiolinjalle ja hankkeen matkustajapotentiaali on paljon raitioteitä huonompi.

----------


## Hattu

No niin. Enää jännittää tuleeko valtiolta rahaa. Virkkunen oli myönteinen projektia kohtaan, mutta kenestä lienee tulee seuraava liikenneministeri.

----------


## Ertsu

> Mielestäni lähijunarataa voisi vallan hyvin laajentaa kaikkiin ilmansuuntiin: Nokian (länteen), Kangasalan (Itään), Lempäälään (Etelä), pohjoinen (Ylöjärvi)


Sitä junarataa on jo laajennettu Nokialle ja Lempäälään. Noista molemmista pääsee junalla Tampereelle samalla seutulipulla, joka kelpaa junissa ja busseissa.

----------


## Eira

> No niin. Enää jännittää tuleeko valtiolta rahaa. Virkkunen oli myönteinen projektia kohtaan, mutta kenestä lienee tulee seuraava liikenneministeri.


9 p. virhe, po. tullee.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Kaksi lisäraidetta ja asemat välille Tampere rautatieasema - Lielahti maksaisi varmaan satoja miljoonia, kun ollaan keskellä kaupunkia. Myöskään lähiliikenteen kysyntä ei todennäköisesti olisi kovin suurta, jos sillä pääsisi vain yhteen kohtaan ydinkeskustassa. Myös asemalta ainakin Lempäälään asti tarvittaisiin neljä raidetta hyvän palvelutason mahdollistamiseksi. Stetson-Harrison menetelmällä arvioituna Tampereen lähilikenteen merkittävän laajentamisen hintalapuksi voisi tulla ehkä sama kuin 3-4 raitiolinjalle ja hankkeen matkustajapotentiaali on paljon raitioteitä huonompi.


..Oli muuten puhe juna-ratikoista ei varsinaisista junista..

..Niin jos siis rakennetaan ihan aitoa 1524 junaraidetta. 

Oletan, että kustannukset paljon matalammat jos tehdään ratikkaspekseillä 1524 raidetta junaradan viereen, jossa optiona että joskus tehdään kunnon pohjat yms. junakäyttöä varten?

----------


## 339-DF

> Oletan, että kustannukset paljon matalammat jos tehdään ratikkaspekseillä 1524 raidetta junaradan viereen, jossa optiona että joskus tehdään kunnon pohjat yms. junakäyttöä varten?


Jep, näin on. Rautatien rakentaminen on kalliimpaa kuin raitiotien. Siksi siis kannattaa tehdä erilliset ratikkaraiteet, jos olemassaolevilla junaraiteilla ei ole kapasiteettia.

----------


## Hattu

> 9 p. virhe, po. tullee.


Mitä? Edit: Eiks teille kirjakielellä pätemisestä tyydytystä saaville ole ihan omat foorumit?


Sasin lisäksi vielä Alatalokin torppailemassa oman kaupungin mahdollisia valtionavustuksia, uskomatonta.

----------


## ultrix

> Nyt kun Tampere ei tule käyttämään juna-ratikka konseptia niin kuulisin mielenkiinnolla, että millainen käyttökapasiteetti on esimerkiksi Nokian suuntaan?


Tarkoittanet ratakapasiteettia? Lyhyesti sanottuna: Nokian suuntaan on mahdollista liikennöidä kaksi matkustajajunaa tunnissa, Lempäälän suuntaan mahtuu nykyraiteille nykyiset junat, mutta hitaammat paikallisjunat syövät sen verran kapasiteettia, että kolmas raide tarvitaan. Oriveden suunnalla on parhaiten tilaa ja kaksoisraiteelle voisi laittaa vaivatta kaksi lähijunaa tunnissa. Pohjanmaan rata sen sijaan on sen verran tukossa, että sinne ei saa mitään ilman lisäraiteita.




> Mielestäni lähijunarataa voisi vallan hyvin laajentaa kaikkiin ilmansuuntiin: Nokian (länteen), Kangasalan (Itään), Lempäälään (Etelä), pohjoinen (Ylöjärvi)
> 
> Ja jos kieltoperuste on se, että junaraidekapasiteettia on nykyiselläänkin liian vähän, niin miksi sitä ei rakenneta lisää?


Siksi, kun se on niin paljon kalliimpaa kuin raitiotierakentaminen.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Jep, näin on. Rautatien rakentaminen on kalliimpaa kuin raitiotien. Siksi siis kannattaa tehdä erilliset ratikkaraiteet, jos olemassaolevilla junaraiteilla ei ole kapasiteettia.


Pakko vielä jatkaa tätä utelua ratakapasiteettiin liittyen. Jos sen kapasiteetti kerran on niukka niin onko ollut puheita & alustavia suunnitelmia ratakapasiteetin lisäämisestä?

Olen koittanut lueskella euroopassa vallalla olevasta nykytrendistä muuttaa ratikkaraiteita junaratikkaraiteiksi. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tram-train http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlsruhe_model

Ja miten paljon kalliimpaa junaraide per metri on versus ratikkaraiteeseen? Mitkä olisivat kusannuserot esimerkiksi Tampereen tapauksessa?

Tämmöisenä semi maallikkona tuntuu kovin hassulle, että muualla euroopassa siirrytään junaratikoihin ja täällä suomessa pitäydytään "pelkkäratikka" ajattelumallissa. Ajattelin, että voisihan ratikkaraiteet tehdä ratikkapohjilla 1524 raideleveydelle, jolloin kustannukset olisivat yhtäläiset 1435 raideleveyden kanssa. Pohjia voisi sitten joskus parantaa jos tarpeen konseptilla "VR:n tulevaisuuden tarpeet". 

Aikaisempiin kirjoituksiin viitaten olen ymmärtänyt että raideleveydellä ei ole merkitystä uusien ratikoiden hintaan, kunhan tilataan tarpeeksi monta kappaletta kerralla.

----------


## petteri

> Ja miten paljon kalliimpaa junaraide per metri on versus ratikkaraiteeseen? Mitkä olisivat kusannuserot esimerkiksi Tampereen tapauksessa?


Ei tuohon ole mitään suoraa vastausta olemassa ilman tarkempia selvityksiä. Tampereella junaliikenteen lisäämisen kannalta kriittinen väli on Rautatieasema - Lielahti. Sille on kaksi kapasiteetin lisäysvaihtoehtoa.

1) Kaksi lisäraidetta maan päällä. 8 km, arviolta 20-40 miljoonaa per km, koska ollaan keskellä kaupunkia. Tämä edellyttää, että nykyisestä ratakäytävästä löytyy radalle tilaa. Asemat maksavat15-30 milliä per kpl.

2) Kaksi lisäraidetta tunnelissa. Tähän joudutaan jos maan päällä ei ole tilaa. Tunneli maksaisi ehkä 30-50 milliä km, ja mahdolliset asemat sen lisäksi 50-150 miljoonaa kpl.

Rautatien linjaukseen ja rataprofiiliin perustuvassa joukkoliikennratkaisussa on minusta Tampereella muutamia heikkouksia.

1) Nykyinen junarata kulkee osin vähän kaukana keskustan ja asutuksen keskipisteestä, vaikka sille rakennettaisiin asemia jakelu jää Tampereen keskeisellä alueella helposti puutteelliseksi.

2) Nykyinen ratakäytävä ollaan ilmeisesti rakentamassa kaavassa lisääntyvässä määrin tukkoon Paasikiventien tunneloinnin ja täydennysrakentamisen myötä. Ratalinjalla joudutaan helposti käyttämään kallita ratkaisuja joko maan päällä tai tunnelissa.

3) Rautatiet eivät myöskään keskustan ulkopuolella tavoita hyvin asutista ja palveluita.

Minusta Tampereelle raitiotievaihtoehto vaikuttaa selvästi paremmalta, raitioteitä käytettäessä voidaan raitiojunat ajaa keskustan läpi katuverkkoa pitkin, jolloin tavoitetaan lähietäisyydellä paljon asutusta ja palveluita. Jos halutaan jollekin pätkälle lisää nopeutta, voidaan sitten toki rakentaa jopa eristettyä rataa vaikka junaradan viereenkin, mutta raitiotietekniikkaa käytettäessä rata voi sopivissa paikoissa kääntyä jyrkemmin ja tasoristeyksiä voidaan käyttää, joko puomeilla tai ilman, jolloin rakennuskustannuksissa voidaan säästää ja asemista saadaan usein paljon halvempia pysäkkejä. Sitten kun mennään esikaupunkialueille raitiotekniikalla löytyy etuja kun radat voidaan usein vetää pääkaduille ja saada joukkoliikennepalvelua lähelle asutusta. 

Tampereella vielä kuljettavat etäisyydet ovat merkittäviltä osin myös sen verran lyhyitä, että rautateillä ei myöskään ole kovin suurta nopeusetua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pakko vielä jatkaa tätä utelua ratakapasiteettiin liittyen. Jos sen kapasiteetti kerran on niukka niin onko ollut puheita & alustavia suunnitelmia ratakapasiteetin lisäämisestä?


Tampereen seudulla tehtiin vertailu Ylöjärven suunnasta. On halvempaa tehdä kokonaan uusi raitiotie olemassaolevaan rakenteeseen kuin rakentaa lisäraide ja asemat Parkanon radalle. Ja uuden ratikkaradan etu siis hinnan lisäksi vielä se, että rata voidaan rakentaa sinne, missä on yhdyskuntarakennetta jo nyt.

Seudun kokonaissuunnitelma sisältää raitiotien ja paikallisjunaliikenteen. Junaliikenne niillä suunnilla, joilla se on mahdollista ja hyödyllistä, ratikka muualle. Ne tahot, jotka selittävät, että paikallisjunaliikenne on unohdettu ja ratikka on siksi turha, eivät ole perehtyneet seudun liikennejärjestelmän kehityssuunnitelmiin.

Ainoa selkeästi pois pyyhitty asia on raitiovaunujen liikennönti rautatieverkolla. Kun se on todettu mahdollisuudeksi, jolle ei ole seudulla sijaa, on Tampereen ratikan raideleveydeksi valittu yleiseurooppalaisista synergiasyistä 1435 mm.

Selitys sille, että muualla Euroopassa on raitioliikennettä rataverkolla ja Tampereella ei on siinä, että Tampere on Suomen rautatieliikenteen solmu, minkä vuoksi Tampereen ympäristön radoilla ei ole tilaa tiheärytmiselle raitiovaunuliikenteelle. Raitiotien perusvuoroväliksi on nyt suunniteltu 7,5 minuuttia. Se sopii huonosti yhteen siihen, että rataverkolta löytyy tilaa 30 minuutin vuorovälille. Palvelukonseptit eivät sovi yhteen.

Euroopassa on tavallista, että raitiovaunut ajavat vähäliikenteisillä rataosilla tai paikallisliikenteen radoilla, joilla ei ole nopeata liikennettä. Nopeiden liikenteen radoille on tehty lisäraiteita, jos niillä on ratikkaliikennettä. Mutta lisäraiteet ovat mielekkäitä vain silloin, kun niistä muodostuu vähäinen osa laajempaa reittiä. Suomessa on Turussa tilanne aivan toinen, samantapainen kuin eurooppalaisissa tapauksissa. Turussa vain Helsingin rata on vilkkaasti liikennöity, muut radat ovat hiljaisia. Toijalan suuntaankin vuoroväli nyt on 2 tuntia.

Antero

----------


## sub

Ei Tampereella vielä ole ratikan raideleveyttä valittu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei Tampereella vielä ole ratikan raideleveyttä valittu.


On se valittu. Valtuusto on hyväksynyt yleissuunnitelman, jossa raideleveys on 1435 mm.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On se valittu. Valtuusto on hyväksynyt yleissuunnitelman, jossa raideleveys on 1435 mm.


Näinhän se on. Saattaa olla että tämä jäi helposti monelta huomaamatta ottaen huomioon valtuuston raideleveydestä käymän analyyttisen keskustelun laajuus. Siis nollalaajuus. Väittely oli täynnä kaikenmaailman huuhaaoppeja ja liirumlaarumia, mutta raideleveyskysymystä en muista edes nostetun esille. Silti päätös koski sitäkin, kun kerran kanta tähän oli määritelty yleissuunnitelmassa, joka hyväksyttiin.

----------


## Ketorin

> On se valittu. Valtuusto on hyväksynyt yleissuunnitelman, jossa raideleveys on 1435 mm.
> 
> Antero


Niin no, yleissuunnitelma vasta "suosittelee" 1435-leveyttä, mutta käytännössä se taitaa olla lukossa nyt, ellei joku poliitikko nyt ota tätä sydämen asiakseen ja tehtäisiin uusi tarkempi selvitys, jossa taas todettaisiin, että duo-liikenne on todennäköistä tulevaisuudessa.  (Nythän näyttää kyllä siltä, että ei lähitulevaisuudessa ainakaan.)

Perustelut sinänsä olisivat voineet olla vahvemmatkin. Esitetään väitteitä, muttei ei käy ilmi, miten niihin on päädytty. Onko esimerkiksi pyydetty hinta-arviota samoihin vaunuihin sekä leveä- että standardiraidelevyisenä, vai onko vain oletettu, että tottakai se maksaa enemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Perustelut sinänsä olisivat voineet olla vahvemmatkin. Esitetään väitteitä, muttei ei käy ilmi, miten niihin on päädytty. Onko esimerkiksi pyydetty hinta-arviota samoihin vaunuihin sekä leveä- että standardiraidelevyisenä, vai onko vain oletettu, että tottakai se maksaa enemmän.


1524 mm:n raitiovaunut eivät ole sen kalliimpia tai halvempia kuin 1435 mm:n vaunut. Raitiovaunujen hankintahinta määräytyy muiden seikkojen kuin raideleveyden perusteella. Käytännössä todennäköisimmin tällä hetkellä käytössä olevat 1524 mm:n raitiovaunut ovat olleet hankintahinnaltaan halvempia kuin 1435 mm:n vaunut. Mutta se ei joudu raideleveydestä, vaan siitä, mihin vaunuja on ostettu, minkälaisin rakenne- ja varusteluvaatimuksin sekä mikä on ollut hankkijan maksukyky.

Sen sijaan duoliikenteeseen sopivat vaunut ovat raideleveydestä riippumatta aina kalliimpia kuin erilliseen raitioliikenteeseen tarkoitetut vaunut. Se johtuu kahden käyttöjännitteen järjestelmän kustannuksista, rautateiden kulunvalvontalaitteista ja vaunulta vaadittavasta rakenteellisesta lujuudesta. Jos ja Tampereen tapauksessa kun parempi palvelu on järjestettävissä kokonaan uudella raitiotieradalla kuin olemassa olevan rautatielinjan varustamisella duoliikenteelle, mitä mieltä olisi vielä joutua maksamaan kalliimmasta kalustostakin.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

Haluan lisätä, että se toki on käypä argumentti, että 1435-kalustoa on käytettynä tarjolla ihan eri tavalla.

Tämä on kuitenkin miltei ainoa asia, mitä ei  jälkeenpäin voisi kohtuullisen kustannuksin korjata, joten on harmillista, että asiaa ei myllätä kunnolla, vai onko sittenkin parempi, että virkamiehet saavat rauhassa tehdä ja viedä läpi faktoihin, ei tunteisiin perustuvat valinnat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on kuitenkin miltei ainoa asia, mitä ei  jälkeenpäin voisi kohtuullisen kustannuksin korjata, joten on harmillista, että asiaa ei myllätä kunnolla, vai onko sittenkin parempi, että virkamiehet saavat rauhassa tehdä ja viedä läpi faktoihin, ei tunteisiin perustuvat valinnat.


Olen jäävi arvostelemaan työtä, jota olen ollut itse osaltani tekemässä. Mutta voisitko perustella, mikä tehdyssä valinnassa on väärin? Yleissuunnitelman sivulta 50 alkavassa luvussa _4.1.4 Raideleveys_ on käsitelty asiaa monesta näkökulmasta. Puuttuuko mielestäsi jokin näkökulma ja onko esitettyjä aiheita käsitelty väärin?

Tulevaisuutta on vaikea ennustaa ja mahdotonta tietää. Sadan vuoden päästä on paljon helpompi sanoa, menetettiinkö tai saavutettiinko jotain rakentamalla Tampereen raitiotie 1435 mm:n raideleveydelle. Mutta yhtä hyvin voidaan myös todeta, ettei asialla ollut mitään merkitystä.

Raitiotien toteuttajan näkökulmasta raideleveyskysymyksessä hankalinta on, että siitä on pakko päättää viimeistään silloin, kun raide-elementit ja vaunut tilataan. Se päätös on pakko tehdä, vaikka mitään analyyttistä, teknistä tai kaupallista yksiselitteistä perustetta raideleveyden valinnalle ei olekaan. Ja Tampereen kohdalla tilanne on minusta hyvin pitkälle juuri näin: ei ole yksiselitteistä perustelua puolesta tai vastaan, joten valinta on lopulta pääasiassa arvovalinta tai tunnekysymys. Ja jos tehdään tunnevalinta, se ei ole koskaan oikea tai väärä, se on vain valinta.

Mutta sanon niin, että silloin, kun kysymys on näinkin tasan menevä asia-argumenttien osalta, löytyy kuitenkin yksi selvä tekniskaupallinen asia-argumentti: standardointi. Standardien ideahan on vain yhdenmukaistaminen, ei valintojen tekeminen hyvien ja huonojen ratkaisujen välillä. Yhdenmukaistamisessa on hyötynsä, joita ei ole laskettavissa ja ennakoitavissa. Koska periaatteessa on aivan sama, onko esim ruuvin kierteen mitta 7,9 vai 8,2 mm. Mutta (luullakseni) kaikki ymmärrämme, että elämä on helpompaa, kun kaikki käyttävät ruuveja, joiden kierteen mitta on 8 mm.

Eli tässä on vähän sama asia. Ei ole juurikaan merkitystä sillä, onko raideleveys 1435 vai 1524 mm. Mutta kun standardi on 1435 mm, on fiksuinta valita se.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Olen jäävi arvostelemaan työtä, jota olen ollut itse osaltani tekemässä. Mutta voisitko perustella, mikä tehdyssä valinnassa on väärin? Yleissuunnitelman sivulta 50 alkavassa luvussa _4.1.4 Raideleveys_ on käsitelty asiaa monesta näkökulmasta. Puuttuuko mielestäsi jokin näkökulma ja onko esitettyjä aiheita käsitelty väärin?
> 
> Antero


Ei valinnassa ole tehty mitään väärin, tunnustan, että 1524 leveyteen on minulla vain järkiperusteettomia tunnesiteitä, jota tarkoitin sillä, että ehkä moderni kylmän laskelmoiva virkamies näkee niiden läpi.

Oikeastaan suurin pelkoni tässä on, että Turku päätyy standardoimaan saman, vaikka siellä on paljon todellisempaa potentiaalia  duoliikenteelle. Toki tämä sillä oletuksella, että Turku koskaan rakentaa kolmannen raitiotiensä.

----------


## ess

> On se valittu. Valtuusto on hyväksynyt yleissuunnitelman, jossa raideleveys on 1435 mm.
> 
> Antero


Onpas yhtä lyhytnäköinen päätös kuin Espoon metroasemien laiturien rakentaminen lyhyeksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onpas yhtä lyhytnäköinen päätös kuin Espoon metroasemien laiturien rakentaminen lyhyeksi.


Jaa miten?

Raitiotien raideleveys ei vähennä järjestelmän kapasiteettia eikä vaikuta järjestelmän tai liikennöinnin kustannuksiin. Se ei myöskään pakota tai ole pakottavinaan muihin teknisiin ja taloudellisiin ratkaisuihin, ei myöskään rajoita raitiotien liikennöintiratkaisuja. Nämä kaikki ovat todellisia tai väitettyjä Espoon metron asemien lyhentämisen ongelmia.

Rautateiden kanssa saman raideleveyden valinta ei myöskään poista muita rajoituksia tai ongelmia, jotka liittyvät raitiovaunujen käyttöön rautatieverkolla. Olennainen asia on, että rautateiden laituri sijaitsee raitiovaunulle ja raitiotiejärjestelmälle sopimattomassa paikassa. Kun rautatielaiturin korkeus on 550 mm ja etäisyys raiteen keskiviivasta 1800 mm, raitiovaunut eivät voi käyttää olemassa olevia ja samoja asemia kuin rautatiekalusto. Ja toisinpäin, rautatiekalusto ei voi kulkea raiteella, jossa on raitiotielle sopiva laituri. Mittoja löytyy aukean tilan ulottuman piirroksesta.

Turussakin tilanne on niin, että duoliikenne on kohtuullisin kustannuksin järjestettävissä Naantalin ja Uudenkaupungin suuntiin, koska niillä suunnilla ei ole muuta henkilöliikennettä ja radat voidaan mahdollisesti varustaa raitiovaunuille sopivin laiturein ja sulkea muun henkilöliikennekaluston käyttö pois. Toijalan suunnalla on raitiovaunuille tehtävä omat laiturit omine sivuraiteineen, koska radalla on ja pysyy kaukojunaliikenne. Helsingin suunnalle en edes ehdota raitiovaunuliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Rautateiden kanssa saman raideleveyden valinta ei myöskään poista muita rajoituksia tai ongelmia, jotka liittyvät raitiovaunujen käyttöön rautatieverkolla. Olennainen asia on, että rautateiden laituri sijaitsee raitiovaunulle ja raitiotiejärjestelmälle sopimattomassa paikassa. Kun rautatielaiturin korkeus on 550 mm ja etäisyys raiteen keskiviivasta 1800 mm, raitiovaunut eivät voi käyttää olemassa olevia ja samoja asemia kuin rautatiekalusto.


Tähän täsmennyksenä: siis matalalattiainen raitiovaunukalusto ei voi käyttää samoja laitureita junien kanssa. Korkealattiainen voisi, mutta matalalattiaisuudesta on tullut standardi. Tämä on rajoittanut aika tavalla duo-vaunujen käyttömahdollisuuksia. Karlsruhessa esimerkiksi systeemi perustuu korkealattiaisiin duo-vaunuihin. Mitähän siellä tehdään, jos kaikista raitiovaunuista halutaan matalalattiaisia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitähän siellä tehdään, jos kaikista raitiovaunuista halutaan matalalattiaisia?


Kun raitiotierata rakennettiin Heilbronnin keskustaan, sinne tehtiin korkeat laiturit. Heilbronniin ajetaan vain Karlruhesta duovaunuilla, joten esteettömyys oli mahdollista ratkaista näin. Karlsruhessa, jossa duovaunut ajavat sekaisin normaaliraitiovaunujen kanssa, duovaunut ovat esteellisiä. Ja tämä on pysyvä tilanne.

Duoliikenteessä on muualla Euroopassa käytössä raitioteille normaalia esteetöntä matalalattiakalustoa. En kuitenkaan tiedä, miten missäkin on laiturikysymys ratkaistu. Onhan kuitenkin niin, että rautateillä yleinen laiturikorkeus on ollut ja on edelleenkin 350 mm. Ratkaistavaksi jää silloin vain katulevyisen vaunun ja laiturin reunan noin 20 sentin sivusuuntainen rako. Tämä on kohtuullisen helposti ratkaistavissa vaunun kynnyksen alta tulevalla lipalla.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Olen jäävi arvostelemaan työtä, jota olen ollut itse osaltani tekemässä. Mutta voisitko perustella, mikä tehdyssä valinnassa on väärin? Yleissuunnitelman sivulta 50 alkavassa luvussa _4.1.4 Raideleveys_ on käsitelty asiaa monesta näkökulmasta. Puuttuuko mielestäsi jokin näkökulma ja onko esitettyjä aiheita käsitelty väärin?
> 
> Tulevaisuutta on vaikea ennustaa ja mahdotonta tietää. Sadan vuoden päästä on paljon helpompi sanoa, menetettiinkö tai saavutettiinko jotain rakentamalla Tampereen raitiotie 1435 mm:n raideleveydelle. Mutta yhtä hyvin voidaan myös todeta, ettei asialla ollut mitään merkitystä.
> 
> []
> 
> Mutta sanon niin, että silloin, kun kysymys on näinkin tasan menevä asia-argumenttien osalta, löytyy kuitenkin yksi selvä tekniskaupallinen asia-argumentti: standardointi. Standardien ideahan on vain yhdenmukaistaminen, ei valintojen tekeminen hyvien ja huonojen ratkaisujen välillä


Olen itse järkeillyt 1524 mm:n paremmaksi seuraavalla ajatuskululla:
Turun raitioteiden raideleveydeksi on perustelluinta ottaa 1524 mm, jotta yhteiskäyttö rautateiden kanssa esim. Naantalin ja Uudenkaupungin suuntiin on mahdollistaTurun ja Tampereen on perusteltua käyttää samaa raideleveyttä, jotta kaupungit voivat hankkia yhdessä raitiovaunukalustoa, jolloin hankintahinta saadaan painettua alemmasOn fiksua, jos tarvittaessa voidaan siirtää esim. varakalustoa kaupunkien välilläFiksuinta on, jos raideliikennekalustoa voidaan siirtää kiskoteitse

Joten on ilmiselvää, miksi 1524 mm on ylivertainen raideleveys. 

Vain, jos tehdään päätös, että yhteensopivuus Turun kanssa on tarpeeton, tai jos Turku tekee päätöksen 1435 mm raideleveydestä, Tampereen on syytä ottaa 1435 mm raideleveys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Turun ja Tampereen on perusteltua käyttää samaa raideleveyttä, jotta kaupungit voivat hankkia yhdessä raitiovaunukalustoa, jolloin hankintahinta saadaan painettua alemmas.


Näinhän ajateltiin kun yleissuunnittelua kilpailutettiin. Sen jälkeen asia on edistynyt Turussa varsin verkkaisesti ja poliitikot olivat jopa hautaamassa hanketta kesken suunnittelun. Tällä hetkellä on varsin selvää, että Turku ei etene asiassa Tampereen tahdissa. Siten yhteistyöstä ei ole näköpiirissä mitään etua Tampereelle. Eikä Tampereen kannata alkaa viivytellä vain sen vuoksi, että odotettaisiin turkulaisten kannanottoja.

Toisaalta vaunukalusto voi silti olla Tampereella ja Turssa muuten samanlaista, mutta vain teleissä on ero. Jos on tarvetta vuokrata vaunuja kaupunkien välillä, telit ovat nopeasti vaihdettavissa. Sen sijaan duokalusto olisi joka tapauksessa erilaista. Tampere ei duokalustoa tarvitse, eikä Tampereen ole siten mitään mieltä ostaa duovaunuja, joita voisi lainata Turkuun. Tampere voisi tietenkin käyttää turkulaisia duovaunuja omalla verkollaan, mutta niiden duo-ominaisuuksilla ei kuitenkaan olisi mitään arvoa Tampereella.

Antero

----------


## sub

Ei kai Turussakaan duokalustolle ensimmäisessä vaiheessa juurikaan käyttöä ole. Vähän erikoiselta vaikuttaa että 1524:n mahdollisuuksia ei Tampereella kyetä näkemään, kun lyhytjänteisesti tuijotetaan vain nykyistä raidekapasiteettia.

----------


## j-lu

> Ei kai Turussakaan duokalustolle ensimmäisessä vaiheessa juurikaan käyttöä ole. Vähän erikoiselta vaikuttaa että 1524:n mahdollisuuksia ei Tampereella kyetä näkemään, kun lyhytjänteisesti tuijotetaan vain nykyistä raidekapasiteettia.


Nuo 1524:n mahdollisuudet ovat niin pitkällä kuusessa, että Tampereen haja-asutusalueen evakuointi PK-seudulle tai Suomen rautateiden raideleveyden muuttuminen toiseksi ovat yhtä huomionarvoisia skenaarioita. 

En yhtään ihmettele, jos joku joukkoliikenteestä mitään ymmärtämätön kunnallispoliitikko ottaa tämän raideleveysasian ajaakseen, mutta jopa meikäläisen kaltainen jkl-diletantti näkee siinä tiessä enemmän perisuomalaisia sudenkuoppia kuin millään aikavälillä realisoituvia hyötyjä. Jos valitaan leveämpi raideleveys niin siitä on lyhyt matka alkaa tekemään muitakin "duo-valmisteluja". Näitä ovat esimerkiksi tilattavien vaunujen sovittaminen rautatiekelpoisiksi, joka nostaa niiden hintaa, tai linjauksissa duo-liikennöintiä silmällä pitäen tehtävät kompromissit. Seuraava looginen askel on todeta, ettei hanke ole kalliilla vaunuilla ja väärillä linjauksilla kannattava, eli ei toteuteta.

Tampereen raitiotie ei ole Helsingin metro, jossa on varaa lyhentää laitureita, louhia Töölön metron asemia varastoon tai tehdä mitä hyvänsä tulevaisuudella perusteltuja lyhytnäköisiä/kalliita ratkaisuja, jotka saattavat myöhemmin kostautua, mutta metroa rakennetaan silti. Itse pidän Tampereen raitiotien toteutumista enemmän epätodennäköisenä kuin todennäköisenä, enkä sen vuoksi missään nimessä tekisi suunnittelussa mitään hanketta vaarantavia kompromisseja.

----------


## TimppaTT

Minä mietin sitä, että onkohan tämä etelä-euroopan ratikkalinjojen konvertointi juna-ratikka linjoiksi muuttumaksi isommaksikin trendiksi 1524 raiteilla. Siitä olen tietoinen, että Rigas satiksme on ainakin tehnyt jonkintyyppisen ekskursion Kalruheen.

..Ja mielenkiintoinen kuriositeetti sinänsä että http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tram_track_gauge Riikassa ja Moskovassa näyttää olevan 1524 raideleveys ratikoille.

 ..Ilmeisesti missään päin maailmaa ei kuitenkaan ole käytössä 1524 raideleveydellä juna-ratikka konseptia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> ..Ja mielenkiintoinen kuriositeetti sinänsä että http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tram_track_gauge Riikassa ja Moskovassa näyttää olevan 1524 raideleveys ratikoille.


Niin, ja Venäjän ja IVY-maiden rautateiden raideleveys on 1520 mm. Vaikka ero on pieni, tiedän käytännön kokemuksesta, että pyöränrenkaiden kannalta se on sama kuin ajaisi pyöräkertasorvissa. Kapeamman raideleveyden venäläisvaunujen pyöräkerrat toimivat rajoitetulla nopeudella Suomen ratutateillä, mutta ei päin vastoin. Sibelius-vaunuissa ja Allegroissa on poikkeava sorvaus, jotta niillä voidaan ajaa ristiin.

Antero

----------


## TimppaTT

> Minä mietin sitä, että onkohan tämä etelä-euroopan ratikkalinjojen konvertointi juna-ratikka linjoiksi muuttumaksi isommaksikin trendiksi 1524 raiteilla. Siitä olen tietoinen, että Rigas satiksme on ainakin tehnyt jonkintyyppisen ekskursion Kalruheen.
> 
> ..Ja mielenkiintoinen kuriositeetti sinänsä että http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tram_track_gauge Riikassa ja Moskovassa näyttää olevan 1524 raideleveys ratikoille.
> 
>  ..Ilmeisesti missään päin maailmaa ei kuitenkaan ole käytössä 1524 raideleveydellä juna-ratikka konseptia?


Eikö toinen kysymys ole raideleveyden lisäksi millaiset pohjat ratikkakiskojen pohjille on tehty? Oletan, että Riikassa tai Moskovassa junat eivät pysty ajamaan ratikkakiskoilla, mutta ratikat voivat ajaa junakiskoilla? Koko duo käyttö vaikuttaa aiheelta jossa on aika monta teknistä yksityiskohtaa.

----------


## e.h.o.

Hei! Teen Newcastlen yliopistossa lopputyötäni Tampereen ratikasta ja ihmisten näkemyksistä koskien raitiotiehanketta. Alla on linkki lyhyeen kyselyyn, jolla kerään osan aineistosta. Vastaaminen vie noin 5 minuuttia. Kiitokset kaikille vastaajille! https://fi.surveymonkey.com/s/SFTM5MQ

----------


## TimppaTT

Olen tässä aamulla koittanut googletella, että onko missään päin maailmaa ratikoilla käytössä samaa virransyöttöä mitä junilla. Duoilla näin kaiketi on, mutta onko olemassa "perusratikoita" jotka virtansa saisivat AC syötöstä? 

Tässä on ainoa linkki joka antaisi vinkkiä, että ainakin jossakin on käytössä AC syöttöä https://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...2033510AAOCVqn

Oletan, että Tampereelle on mietitty DC:tä, jos kerran standardiratkaisua halutaan?

----------


## Piirka

> DC:tä, jos kerran standardiratkaisua halutaan?


Ei tasavirtapuolellakaan ole varsinaista standardia. Norrköpingiin hankittiin vaunupulaa helpottamaan kuusi Tatran T6A2 -telivaunua käytettyinä Berliinistä vuonna 2011. Vaunut jäivät kuitenkin vähäiselle käytölle, koska 600 V:n -sarjalaisina sietivät huonosti Norrköpingin 750 V:n tasavirtaa. Vaunut saatiin myytyä tässä hiljattain.

Tampereelle tullee 750 V?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei tasavirtapuolellakaan ole varsinaista standardia. [...] Tampereelle tullee 750 V?


Melkein menisin väittämään, että on standardi. Nimittäin vanhoissa järjestelmissä 600 V ja uusissa 750 V. Poikkeuksia löytyy takuuvarmasti, mutta nämä ovat kaksi tavallisinta. Monissa vanhoissa järjestelmissä on aloitettu aikanaan matalammalla jännitteellä, mutta 600 V on ollut vähintään sotien jälkeisen ajan standardijännite. Monet kaupungit ovat modernisoinnin ytheydessä nostaneet jännitettä, Helsingissäkin siitä on keskusteltu ja on selvitetty, miten eri vaunutyypit sietävät 750 V.

En muista lukeneeni mistään Tampereelle ehdotettua jännitettä, mutta uskallan silti lyödä vetoa, että se tulee olemaan 750 V.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Melkein menisin väittämään, että on standardi. Nimittäin vanhoissa järjestelmissä 600 V ja uusissa 750 V. Poikkeuksia löytyy takuuvarmasti, mutta nämä ovat kaksi tavallisinta. Monissa vanhoissa järjestelmissä on aloitettu aikanaan matalammalla jännitteellä, mutta 600 V on ollut vähintään sotien jälkeisen ajan standardijännite. Monet kaupungit ovat modernisoinnin ytheydessä nostaneet jännitettä, Helsingissäkin siitä on keskusteltu ja on selvitetty, miten eri vaunutyypit sietävät 750 V.
> 
> En muista lukeneeni mistään Tampereelle ehdotettua jännitettä, mutta uskallan silti lyödä vetoa, että se tulee olemaan 750 V.


.. Edellisen linkkini perusteella ainakin Briteissä on jossakin ilmeisesti  käytössä AC syöttö ratikoille..? eli johdoissa 2x25 kv ja sitten ratikka syö DC:tä? ..vai mitenkä tämä on tehty UK:ssa?

Ilmeisesti on kuitenkin teknisesti mahdollista hyödyntää junaratojen virransyöttöä? Muistelisin, että ratikkalinjaukset ainakin jossakin kohdin kulkee rinta rinnan junaradan kanssa. Ehkäpä ainakin virranyötössä voisi olla synergiaetua junaradan kanssa? ..Ja toinen juttu mikä tulee mieleen on tontinkäyttö. Ilmeisesti siellä missä on mahdollista ratikkarata kulkee junaradan rinnalla? ..käyttäen samoja radan kunnossapitovälineistöä mitä junille käytetään?

----------


## sane

> .. Edellisen linkkini perusteella ainakin Briteissä on jossakin ilmeisesti  käytössä AC syöttö ratikoille..? eli johdoissa 2x25 kv ja sitten ratikka syö DC:tä? ..vai mitenkä tämä on tehty UK:ssa?
> 
> Ilmeisesti on kuitenkin teknisesti mahdollista hyödyntää junaratojen virransyöttöä? Muistelisin, että ratikkalinjaukset ainakin jossakin kohdin kulkee rinta rinnan junaradan kanssa. Ehkäpä ainakin virranyötössä voisi olla synergiaetua junaradan kanssa? ..Ja toinen juttu mikä tulee mieleen on tontinkäyttö. Ilmeisesti siellä missä on mahdollista ratikkarata kulkee junaradan rinnalla? ..käyttäen samoja radan kunnossapitovälineistöä mitä junille käytetään?


Mistään mitään tietämättä arvelisin 25 kV AC jännitteen vaativan turhan suuret varoetäisyydet kaupunkimaiseen ympäristöön, ja toisaalta ratikoiden varustaminen sekä 750 VDC, että 25 kV AC virransyöttömahdollisuudella nostaisi ratikoiden hintaa enemmän, kuin junaradan sähkönsyötön hyödyntäminen siellä, missä radat kulkevat rinnakkain.

Yleisesti tasavirran hyödyntäminen on myös johtimien osalta edullisempaa, sillä suojaukset mitoitetaan jännitehuipun mukaan, joka on AC:tä käytettäessä neliöjuuri 2 * tehollinen virta. Eli suojaukset joudutaan AC:lla mitoittamaan tehollista arvoa suuremmaksi. Toiseen suuntaan yhtälöä kompensoi DC:n osalta vaadittava tasasuuntaus, ja jos jarrutusenergia halutaan palauttaa sähköverkkoon, vaaditaan lisäksi invertterit syöttämään virtaa toiseen suuntaan.

Ymmärtääkseni tehoelektroniikan hinta on viime vuosina tippunut reilusti, eikä nykytekniikalla AC:n valitseminen vallitsevaksi standardiksi sähköverkollekaan välttämättä olisi enää itsestään selvää.

----------


## late-

> .. Edellisen linkkini perusteella ainakin Briteissä on jossakin ilmeisesti  käytössä AC syöttö ratikoille..? eli johdoissa 2x25 kv ja sitten ratikka syö DC:tä? ..vai mitenkä tämä on tehty UK:ssa


Ei tietääkseni ole missään. Kysyjä ei tiedä mistä puhuu ja vastauksissa viitataan rautateihin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei tietääkseni ole missään. Kysyjä ei tiedä mistä puhuu ja vastauksissa viitataan rautateihin.


Wikipediassa on kattavan oloinen, joskaan tuskin täydellinen lista raideliikenteen sähköjärjestelmistä. Pikaisilla "tram" ja "light" -hakujen perusteella ei löytynyt yhtään raitiojärjestelmää vaihtojännitteellisenä.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._rail_traction

(Juu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Blanc_Tramway on vaihtojännitteellä, mutta vaikuttaisi kuitenkin olevan ennemminkin rautatie teknisesti.)

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mistään mitään tietämättä arvelisin 25 kV AC jännitteen vaativan turhan suuret varoetäisyydet kaupunkimaiseen ympäristöön, ja toisaalta ratikoiden varustaminen sekä 750 VDC, että 25 kV AC virransyöttömahdollisuudella nostaisi ratikoiden hintaa enemmän, kuin junaradan sähkönsyötön hyödyntäminen siellä, missä radat kulkevat rinnakkain..


Ainoa oikeasti kiinnostava alue, missä tuota rautateiden sähkönsyöttöä voisi oikeasti hyödyntää myös raitioteillä on Alankomaat, koska siellä rautateiden yleinen ajojohtojännite on 1500 VDC.

Toisaalta 25 KV AC vaatisi kaikkiin raitiovaunuihin isot muuntajat vs. syöttöasemien muuntajat ja erityisesti keskusta-alueilla raitiovaunuja liikkuu niin tiheässä, että riittäisikö yhdestä rautateiden syöttöasemasta enää lisätehoa ratikkaverkolle? Ainoa järkevä paikka voisi olla jonkin suht hiljaisen sähköistetyn rataosuuden rinnalla kulkeva raitiotie, mutta sitten tulee taas tämä ongelma, että laitetaanko yhdelle syöttöasemalle yksi iso 110/20 kV AC -> 750 VDC muuntaja vai pariinkymmeneen raitiovaunuun 25 kV AC -> 750 VDC muuntajat? En usko, että maksaa vaivaa.

Luulen että Alankomaissakin tuon 1500 VDC:n hyödyt on katsottu niin pieniksi, ettei maksa vaivaa tilata epästandardeja vaunuja ja rakentaa epästandardia sähkönsyöttöjärjestelmää. Esim. raitioteiden vaihteet toimivat 600/750 VDC käyttöjännitteellä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ainoa oikeasti kiinnostava alue, missä tuota rautateiden sähkönsyöttöä voisi oikeasti hyödyntää myös raitioteillä on Alankomaat, koska siellä rautateiden yleinen ajojohtojännite on 1500 VDC.


Ranskassa on myös monin paikoin, etenkin Pariisin eteläpuolella.

----------


## Antero Alku

600 V raitioteiden käyttöjännitteenä on 1800-luvun lopulla tullut siitä, että sen aikaisin  usein puisin  rakentein pystyttiin luotettavasti eristämään 600 voltin jännite.

Nykyään 750 V on raitioteiden (ja metrojen) normaalijännite. Se on myös Tampereen tuleva nimellisjännite. 750 V on tekniskaupallinen jonkinlainen optimi, jolla saadaan siirtymään riittävästi tehoa mutta eristysrakenteet koko järjestelmässä pysyvät kohtuullisina. Rautateillä jännitteet ovat korkeampia siksi, että tarvitaan suurempia tehoja.

Raitioteiden tasavirtasyöttö on alun perin ollut yksinkertaisin tapa ratkaista sähkökäyttö. Ratamoottorit toimivat samalla jännitteellä, ja tehoa säädettiin ajokytkimellä, joka kytki moottoreita sarjaan tai rinnan sekä sopivasti vastuksia ajojohdon ja moottoreiden väliin.

Nykyään ajojohdon jännite muutetaan invertterillä vaihtovirraksi, eikä itse ratamoottoreiden kannalta ole juurikaan väliksi, olisiko ajojohtojännite tasa- vai vaihtovirtaa. 750 voltin jännite toimii suoraan inverttereiden tulovirran jännitteenä, joten ei tarvita muuttajaa tai muuntajaa (jos olisi vaihtovirtasyöttö), joka on välttämätön kilovolttien ajojohtojännitteillä.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

Kun puhuttiin jännitteistä, niin tuli mieleen, että 600 V jännittessä on myös sellainen jännä ominaisuus, että kun 3x 230 V muutetaan 1:1 -käämityllä T-muuntajalla 2-vaiheiseksi, on vaihejännite näiden kahden vaiheen välillä 600 V.

(Vinkki jokaiselle takapiharaitiotietä suunnittelevalle  :Wink: )

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ainakin perinteinen viisaus kysymykseen tasavirrasta tai vaihtovirrasta lähtee siitä huomiosta, että valtakunnanverkosta saatava vaihtovirta on joka tapauksessa muutettava tasavirraksi jossain kohtaa, joko raitiovaunussa/veturissa tai sitten sähkönsyöttöasemalla. Metroissa ja raitioteillä liikennöidään suhteellisen tiheästi ja siksi tyypillisesti sähkönsyöttöasemia on selvästi vähemmän kuin liikkeellä olevia junia. Siksi tasavirtasuuntaajat kannattaa olla sähkönsyöttöasemien yhteydessä. Rautateillä taas tilanne on yleensä päinvastainen, sähkönsyöttöasemia on selvästi enemmän. Siksi suuntajat kannattaa asentaa vetureihin. Varsinkin kun vaihtovirtaa käytettäessä sähkönsyöttöasemien etäisyys voi olla suurempi. Järkeilyyn voi ottaa mukaan vielä dieselveturitkin, eli kun liikennöinti on riittävän halpaa, kannattaa sähkönsyöttöasemista luopua kokonaan ja sen sijaan laittaa generaattorit vetureihin mukaan. Käsittääkseni tilanne on yhäkin suunnilleen tämä, vaikka puolijohteiden myötä tasavirransuuntajan kustannukset ovat selvästi pienentyneet ja ne ovat huomattavasti kevyempiä, joten niiden määrän optimointi ei ole niin oleellinen asia kuin ennen.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ranskassa on myös monin paikoin, etenkin Pariisin eteläpuolella.


Kiitämme korjauksesta, näin tosiaan on. Lähde Bueker.netin rautatiekartat. Lisäksi ainakin Etelä-Englanti on täynnä 750 VDC virtakiskorataa ja lisäksi Japanissa on monilla yksityisillä rautateillä 1500 V tai 600-750 V ajolangassa ja myös JR:llä (Japan Railways) 1500 V ajolangassa, poislukien Shinkansen-radat. Käsittääkseni Tlajunen tiedät tästä Japanin tilanteesta minua paremmin?

----------


## Ertsu

Onneksi Tampereella ei ole pelkoa mistään duoliikenteestä, kun kaupunginvaltuusto suuressa viisaudessaan päätti valita 1435 millin raideleveyden.

----------


## Timppak

Vaihtovirta tuottaa enemmän häiriöitä puhelin- ja tietoliikenneverkkoihin. Kaupunkialueella tämä on melkoinen ongelma kun kaapeleita menee läheltä ratikkarataa, joten tasavirran käyttö on suositeltavaa. Junaliikenteessä tämä ei ole ongelma. Myös paluuvirtojen hallinta on helpompaa tasavirralla.

Korkeajännitettä ei kannata käyttää ratikassa sähköiskuvaaran takia. 25 kV suoja-etäisyydet alkavat olemaan melkoinen ongelma kaupungiassa, eikä 25 kV johtoon nostin pystyssä ajava rekka kuulosta kovin hyvältä. Junissa käytetään korkeampia jännitteitä suuren tehontarpeen vuoksi. Junissa on myös mahdollista kuljettaa muuntajaa mukana kun paino ei ole niin suuri ongelma kuin ratikassa, jossa muuntajat on pakko sijoittaa radan varteen painon hallittavuuden vuoksi. Ratikka ei tarvitse kovinkaan suurta tehoa, eli matalallakin jännitteellä saadaan siirrettyä tarpeeksi tehoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:19 ----------




> Ei tuohon ole mitään suoraa vastausta olemassa ilman tarkempia selvityksiä. Tampereella junaliikenteen lisäämisen kannalta kriittinen väli on Rautatieasema - Lielahti. Sille on kaksi kapasiteetin lisäysvaihtoehtoa.
> 
> 1) Kaksi lisäraidetta maan päällä. 8 km, arviolta 20-40 miljoonaa per km, koska ollaan keskellä kaupunkia. Tämä edellyttää, että nykyisestä ratakäytävästä löytyy radalle tilaa. Asemat maksavat15-30 milliä per kpl.


Tampereella riittää 3 raidetta joka suuntaan 10 minuutin vuorovälillä ajavaan lähiliikenteeseen. Ainoa pullonkaula on itse asema, johon ei lähiliikenne mahdu 50-10 minuuteilla. 

Kaukojunat pystyvät ajamaan joka suuntaan yksiraiteisena, koska junat saapuvat aina 45-00 minuuteilla ja lähtevät 00-10 minuuteilla, jolloin Lielahteen, Lempäälään ja Orivedelle voidaan ajaa yksiraiteisena lähiliikenteen varatessa 2 raidetta. Ainoa ongelma on Jyväskylän suunnan tavaraliikenne joka ei helpolla mahdu sekaan, mutta eipä tuohon suuntaan taida olla kovin tiuhaa lähiliikennettä mahdollistavaa asutustakaan suunnitteilla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kiitämme korjauksesta, näin tosiaan on. Lähde Bueker.netin rautatiekartat. Lisäksi ainakin Etelä-Englanti on täynnä 750 VDC virtakiskorataa ja lisäksi Japanissa on monilla yksityisillä rautateillä 1500 V tai 600-750 V ajolangassa ja myös JR:llä (Japan Railways) 1500 V ajolangassa, poislukien Shinkansen-radat. Käsittääkseni Tlajunen tiedät tästä Japanin tilanteesta minua paremmin?


Tietoni rajoittuu aika pitkälti tuohon mitä mainitsit.

----------


## Max

> Ainoa oikeasti kiinnostava alue, missä tuota rautateiden sähkönsyöttöä voisi oikeasti hyödyntää myös raitioteillä on Alankomaat, koska siellä rautateiden yleinen ajojohtojännite on 1500 V DC.


Ohhoh, noiden karttojen mukaan Puolan rautateillä käytetään yleisesti 3000 V tasavirtaa. Tuo olisi ilmeisesti liian suuri jännite raitiotielle?

----------


## Ketorin

> Tuo olisi ilmeisesti liian suuri jännite raitiotielle?



Kuvittelisin, että ongelmaksi olisi muodostunut moottorin liian suuri koko, että se ei olisi mahtunut alustan sisään, mutta tämä on mutua. Mukaan toki myös Antero Alkun pointti eristysongelmista.

Alan katua koko viestiä välittömästi lähettämisen jälkeen. Toki periaatteessa suurempi jännite tarkoittaisi pienempää virtaa, eli moottorista pitäisi saada kevytrakenteisempi, koska käämityksen ei tarvitsisi olla niin paksua, mutta toisaalta lakkauksen olisi oltava vahvempaa.

Oikea vastaus lienee, että tuolloin joka tapauksessa raitioteitä, niin kuin rautateitäkin, varten oli voimalaitoksilla varta vasten oma generaattori, joten oli helppoa tuottaa sen aikaisen teknologian mukaista optimijännitettä kumpaankin sovellukseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereella riittää 3 raidetta joka suuntaan 10 minuutin vuorovälillä ajavaan lähiliikenteeseen. Ainoa pullonkaula on itse asema, johon ei lähiliikenne mahdu 50-10 minuuteilla. 
> 
> Kaukojunat pystyvät ajamaan joka suuntaan yksiraiteisena, koska junat saapuvat aina 45-00 minuuteilla ja lähtevät 00-10 minuuteilla, jolloin Lielahteen, Lempäälään ja Orivedelle voidaan ajaa yksiraiteisena lähiliikenteen varatessa 2 raidetta. Ainoa ongelma on Jyväskylän suunnan tavaraliikenne joka ei helpolla mahdu sekaan, mutta eipä tuohon suuntaan taida olla kovin tiuhaa lähiliikennettä mahdollistavaa asutustakaan suunnitteilla.


Niin, kolmeraiteinen rata mahdollistaa hyvinkin 10 minuutin vuorovälin lähiliikenteen, mutta sellaisia on vain TampereSääksjärvi ja tulevaisuudessa Lempäälään tai Toijalaan asti. Muilla radoilla on joko 1 tai 2 raidetta, jolloin kauko- ja tavaraliikenteestä johtuen joudutaan liikennöimään tiheimmilläänkin 30 minuutin välein.

TampereOrivesi-rata on kaksiraiteinen, joten Jämsänkosken ja Haapamäen suunnan tavaraliikenne ei aiheuta lähiliikenteen kannalta minkäänlaista haittaa. Puolen tunnin vuoroväli olisi mahdollinen vaikka huomenna, jos laitureita olisi. TampereOrivesi-rataosan maankäytön kanssa vertailukelpoisimmat radat ovat LeppävaaraKirkkonummi ja RiihimäkiLahti. Kirkkonummen radalla ajetaan Kauklahteen asti 4 ja Kirkkonummelle asti 2 paikallisjunaa tunnissa, RiihkimäkiLahti-välillä 1 paikallisjuna tunnissa. TampereOrivesi-radalla ajetaan 0 paikallisjunaa tunnissa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> TampereOrivesi-rata on kaksiraiteinen, joten Jämsänkosken ja Haapamäen suunnan tavaraliikenne ei aiheuta lähiliikenteen kannalta minkäänlaista haittaa.


Muistelisin, että tuolla rataosuudella suojavälit (l. opastinvälit) ovat epätavallisen pitkiä, oliko jopa luokkaa 20 km? Mikähän tämän vaikutus minimijunaväleihin tuolla rataosuudella on?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Muistelisin, että tuolla rataosuudella suojavälit (l. opastinvälit) ovat epätavallisen pitkiä, oliko jopa luokkaa 20 km? Mikähän tämän vaikutus minimijunaväleihin tuolla rataosuudella on?


Suojavälit epäilemättä ovat pitkiä juuri siksi, että radalla ei ole paikallisliikennettä ja kaikki junat jatkavat Oriveden ohi yksiraiteisille rataosille, eli nykyisellään kaksiraiteisuutta ei oikeastaan edes tarvittaisi. Eiköhän lisäopastimien rakentaminen olisi aika pieni kuluerä verrattuna uusien asemien tekemiseen ja vanhojen kunnostamiseen verrattuna.

----------


## ultrix

> Muistelisin, että tuolla rataosuudella suojavälit (l. opastinvälit) ovat epätavallisen pitkiä, oliko jopa luokkaa 20 km? Mikähän tämän vaikutus minimijunaväleihin tuolla rataosuudella on?





> Suojavälit epäilemättä ovat pitkiä juuri siksi, että radalla ei ole paikallisliikennettä ja kaikki junat jatkavat Oriveden ohi yksiraiteisille rataosille, eli nykyisellään kaksiraiteisuutta ei oikeastaan edes tarvittaisi. Eiköhän lisäopastimien rakentaminen olisi aika pieni kuluerä verrattuna uusien asemien tekemiseen ja vanhojen kunnostamiseen verrattuna.


"Tarvittava lisäkapasiteetti saadaan tihentämällä opastinväliä, sillä nykyiset noin 17 km välit voidaan hyvin puolittaa turvalaitemuutoksilla." http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/julka...verkon_web.pdf

----------


## sebastin

Ei kai konsultin suositus metrin radasta rautatieleveyden sijaan todellisuudessa perustu muuhun kuin tuttuun politikointiin ja pelkoon, että Tampereelle tulisi joskus "metro/metromainen" liikenne ja kalusto ainakin jollekin linjalle. Eli kyseessä ei ole Tampereen tarpeisiin ja mahdollisuuksiin perustuva suositus.

Olkoonkin ettei Tampereen asemaa voi laajentaa, mutta eihän se ihan totta ole. Tampereen asemalle voi rakentaa toisen kerroksen lisääntyvälle juna- ja/tai raitioliikenteelle.

Turusta on turha tehdä märkää rättiä millä lyödä, sillä Turkuun tulenee raitioliikenne, vain hitaammin. Ja silloin Turku ja Tampere voivat toimia yhdessä - ja silloin säästöjäkin tulee.

On turhaa lukittaa Tampere sekä Turku johonkin josta on vain tarvittaessa haittaa, muttei mitään hyötyä. Ja myöskin: käytetty kalusto ei ole todellinen peruste tässä kokonaisuudessa joita Tampereen ja Turun raitiot ovat.

Turku odottaa tukieuroja, jotka onkin jo käytännössä luvattu. Ja Agenda 21:n sekä ullkomaisten esimerkkien tavoin - ei ole mitään perustelua uskoa etteikö myös Turussa ala raitioliikenne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei kai konsultin suositus metrin radasta rautatieleveyden sijaan todellisuudessa perustu muuhun kuin tuttuun politikointiin ja pelkoon, että Tampereelle tulisi joskus "metro/metromainen" liikenne ja kalusto ainakin jollekin linjalle. Eli kyseessä ei ole Tampereen tarpeisiin ja mahdollisuuksiin perustuva suositus.


Tampereelle suositellaan 1435 mm raideleveyttä, ei 1000 mm. Perusteena standardikaluston laaja saatavuus. Jos muuta väität, voitko avata logiikkaasi hieman? Minä en näe tässä mitään politikointia. Kannattaisi ehkä lukea yleissuunnitelma läpi ennen liian pitkälle vietyjen johtopäätösten tekoa.

----------


## sebastin

Oho, metrisen radan sijaan tarkoitin juuri ns. "standardia" sekä toisaalla rautatieleveyttä. On harmi jos Tampereelle ja Turkuun ei tule rautatieleveyttä. Tätä perustellaan näennäisesti ongelmallisilla kohdilla, kuten vaikka rautatieaseman tiiviydellä, vaikka ei asemaa ole sementöity mitenkään siten etteikö sitä voisi laajentaa toisella kerroksella, ala- tai yläpuolelle.

Kyllä kysymyksessä on politikointia ja metropelkoa.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Oho, metrisen radan sijaan tarkoitin juuri ns. "standardia" sekä toisaalla rautatieleveyttä. On harmi jos Tampereelle ja Turkuun ei tule rautatieleveyttä. Tätä perustellaan näennäisesti ongelmallisilla kohdilla, kuten vaikka rautatieaseman tiiviydellä, vaikka ei asemaa ole sementöity mitenkään siten etteikö sitä voisi laajentaa toisella kerroksella, ala- tai yläpuolelle.
> 
> Kyllä kysymyksessä on politikointia ja metropelkoa.


Aiemmissa viesteissä on tuotu hyvin perustellusti esiin miksi juna-ratikka ratkaisu on kalliimpi:

Syitä ovat:

1.) Virransyötön komponentit ovat tuplana AC & DC. Tämä on pääsyy kustannusten nousuun.

2.) Muu maailma käyttää aika pitkälti 1435, jopa Eurooppalaiset junaratikat käyttävät samaa leveyttä. Kaikki varteenotettava ratikkakalusto kylmissämaissakin kuten Ruotsi, Kanada, Tanska, Norja jne.

Olen mietiskellyt, että eikö tuosta juna-ratikka hommasta tulisi tehdä ihan joku virallinen selvitys missä näkyisi säätökohteet ja kustannuskohteet? Parempi kaiketi ensin tutkia ja sitten vasta hutkia`?

----------


## sub

> Olen mietiskellyt, että eikö tuosta juna-ratikka hommasta tulisi tehdä ihan joku virallinen selvitys missä näkyisi säätökohteet ja kustannuskohteet? Parempi kaiketi ensin tutkia ja sitten vasta hutkia`?


Olisi kaiketi pitänyt. Keskustelu päätöksentekoelimissä keskittyi lähinnä linjausratkaisuun kannaksella, muiden isojen yksityiskohtien jäädessä aika täydellisesti käsittelyn ulkopuolelle. Näkisin että tuo raideleveysasia on sellainen asia, johon olisi hyvä olla saatu myös päättäjien näkemys. Kyseessä ei ole pelkästään asiantuntijoiden tekninen ratkaisu, vaan sillä on laajempikin liikennejärjestelmään ja yhdyskuntarakenteeseen liittyvä ulottuvuus. Nyt tämä raideleveys ilmeisesti meni läpi ainoastaan pienellä mainillalla yleissuunnitelmassa, ilman että siihen kukaan kiinnitti oikeastaan mitään huomiota. Leveämmän raideleveyden valinta ei tässä ensimmäisessä vaiheessa olisi juurikaan aiheuttanut lisäkustannuksia.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Olisi kaiketi pitänyt. Keskustelu päätöksentekoelimissä keskittyi lähinnä linjausratkaisuun kannaksella, muiden isojen yksityiskohtien jäädessä aika täydellisesti käsittelyn ulkopuolelle. Näkisin että tuo raideleveysasia on sellainen asia, johon olisi hyvä olla saatu myös päättäjien näkemys. Kyseessä ei ole pelkästään asiantuntijoiden tekninen ratkaisu, vaan sillä on laajempikin liikennejärjestelmään ja yhdyskuntarakenteeseen liittyvä ulottuvuus. Nyt tämä raideleveys ilmeisesti meni läpi ainoastaan pienellä mainillalla yleissuunnitelmassa, ilman että siihen kukaan kiinnitti oikeastaan mitään huomiota. Leveämmän raideleveyden valinta ei tässä ensimmäisessä vaiheessa olisi juurikaan aiheuttanut lisäkustannuksia.


Eikös noita lisäselvityksiä ja täydennyksiä voi laatia käytännössä loputtomiin? Eihän tuo nyt julkaistu esiselvitys, tai mikään selvitys ikinä ole kiveenhakattua. 
Onhan esim. maakaasuterminaaliin liittyen tehty jo useita YVA:ita. Oletan että ennen YVA:ita on selvityksiä tehty samaan malliin.

Olen myös kuullut, että joskus päättävät elimet pyytävät vaikka mitä selvityksiä konsulteita, sanovat että kiitoksia tiedoista ja tekevät jotakin ihan muuta mitä papereissa lukee.

----------


## sebastin

Tampereen kaupunki ja seutu on varteenotettava kaupunkiseutu, jossa ainakin yhdellä linjalla voi tulevaisuudessa olla käyttöä vetävämmälle ja vähän nopeammalle kalustolle kuin ratikalla.

Helsingissä ja seudulla liikennöidään tällä hetkellä 4 raskaslinjalla metromaista/U/S/bahn -liikennettä.

Onhan Tampereelle ratikoita suunniteltu jo 100 vuotta sitten, ja Hervannan suunnittelukilpailunkin voitti ehdotus jossa kulki kaupunkimotarin rinnalla metro. No juna tiputettiin pois mutta väylästä tehtiin yhtä laaja mutta pelkkine autokaistoineen. Myöhemmin sitä halkeamaa on Hervannassa ainakin kaupunkikuvallisesti yritetty kaventaa.

Kyllä Tampereella kannattaa selvittää. Ja ottaa sekin huomioon, että tuleeko rautateiden lähiliikennettä koskaan Tampereen seudulle?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä Tampereella kannattaa selvittää. Ja ottaa sekin huomioon, että tuleeko rautateiden lähiliikennettä koskaan Tampereen seudulle?


Jossain vaiheessa kannattaa lopettaa selvitykset ja alkaa vain tehdä. Se hetki on nyt. Vastustajien ansiosta selvitysvaiheessa on oltu jo toistakymmentä vuotta. Selvityksiä alkaa olla hyllymetreittäin. Ei nyt aleta taas selvittää jotain uutta skenaariota, kun kerrankin on saatu jotain aikaan.

Raitiotien kapasiteetti riittää Tampereella käytännössä ikuisesti. Sitten kun kapasiteetti loppuu, voidaan rakentää täydentäviä linjoja. Ei Helsingissäkään metroa olisi tarvittu vaan nykyaikaiset raitiotiet olisivat hoitaneet kaupungin joukkoliikenteen ihan hyvin rautateiden lähiliikenteen kanssa. Ja paljon edullisemmin. Vrt. Zürich. Pariisissakin linjaston oikeasti ja nopeassa aikataulussa toteutuvat laajennukset näyttävät painottuvan raitioteihin metron sijasta (poislukien aika utopistiset Grand Paris -metrovisioinnit, joiden aikataulu on kaukana tulevaisuudessa).

Lähiliikennettä voi Tampereelle tulla, mutta näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa vain rajoitetusti ja 30 min vuorovälillä. Mikään enemmän vaatisi raideinvestointeja, joiden aikataulu ja kannattavuus ovat kysymysmerkkejä. Raitiotien rakentaminen on niin paljon edullisempaa ja enemmän hyötyjä generoivaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä kysymyksessä on politikointia ja metropelkoa.


Tuskin ainakaan metropelkoa enää, kun on opittu, ettei eurot kasva puissa. 80-luvulla sellaista olisi saattanut vielä ollakin.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitäs siellä budjettiluonnoksissa nyt oikein sanotaan? Onko Tampereelle luvassa rahaa vai ei? Uutisten mukaan kai on, mutta jokos sitä on 2015 budjetissa, kun ei silloin vielä päästä rakentamaan?

----------


## 339-DF

Vastaus löytyikin Hbl:stä. Ensi vuoden budjetissa on siis suunnittelurahaa Tamperetta varten.

Turulle ei ole suunnittelurahaa, koska siellä suunnittelu laahaa niin pahasti jäljessä.

----------


## Piirka

Jostain muistan lukeneeni, että lopullinen rakentamispäätös tehdään vuonna 2016 ja että rakentaminen aloitettaisiin vuonna 2017.

----------


## tlajunen

Jossain on aiemmin kerrottu, että keskinopeudeksi tulisi 22 km/h, ja pienin viilauksin sen voisi nostaa 25 km/h:iin. Nyt kuitenkin tuoreessa uutisessa...

http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...nostaa/4315368

...Ville-Mikael Tuominen puhuu 19-20 km/h [keski]tuntinopeudesta.

Eiköhän tuo valmistumisajankohtaan mennessä saada pudotettua Helsingin tasolle.

----------


## 339-DF

Keskinopeus on 1922 km/h, linjakohtaisesti ilmoitettuna. Tuo matalin koskee lyhyttä linjaa Pyynikintorilta TAYS:ille, joka siis kulkee ainoastaan korttelikaupungissa eikä ole esikaupunkilinja. Keskinopeuteen voidaan vielä vaikuttaa pysäkki- ja kaistajärjestelyillä ja liittymäetuisuuksilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Eniten nopeutta on tässä suunnitteluvaiheessa mun ymmärryksen mukaan laskenut nyt valittu lähtökohta, että Hämeenkadulla maksiminopeudeksi on asetettu 20 km/h. Tämä on asia, jota varmaan voi tarkastella uudestaankin, ja tarkastellaankin, koska Hämeenkadun omat suunnitelmat eivät ole vielä valmiita. Asiaa voi kuitenkin lähestyä siltäkin kannalta, että kaupungin kokonaisetua kuitenkin palvelee Hämeenkatu selkeästi kävelypainoitteisena katuna, koska raitiotielle kyse ei kuitenkaan ole kovin isosta haitasta raitiotien palvelutasolle. Siis pieni matka-ajan kasvu korvautuu moninkertaisesti paljon houkuttelevampana matkakohteena. Mutta Hämeenkadun suunnitelmat valmistuttuaan vasta kertovat, millä nopeudella Hämeenkadulla voidaan mennä. Raitiotiesuunnittelussa vain pysytellään jo perinteiseen tapaan turvallisen puolella, eli lopullinen ajonopeus ei ainakaan ole tuota 20 km/h pienempi.

Raitiotien laatuvaatimuksista voidaan ja pitääkin paikoitellen tinkiä, nimittäin silloin kun niistä kiinni pitäminen aiheuttaisi kohtuuttomia ongelmia muulle suunnittelulle. Näitä heikennyksiä ei vain saa syntyä liikaa. Kun ollaan aivan ydinkeskustassa, voidaan lähteä siitä, että raitiotie tulee toisena. Mitään muita muutoksia taikka heikennyksiä suunnitelmissa ei ole ja alkuunkin Hämeenkatu jätettiin yleissuunnitelmasta pois.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eniten nopeutta on tässä suunnitteluvaiheessa mun ymmärryksen mukaan laskenut nyt valittu lähtökohta, että Hämeenkadulla maksiminopeudeksi on asetettu 20 km/h.


Hämeenkadun nopeuden muuttaminen 30 kilometriin tunnissa muuttaa HervantaLieleahti keskinopeutta 0,4 km/t. Saman muutoksen aiheuttaa 2 sekunnin muutos pysäkkiajassa.

Yleissuunnitelman keskinopeudet on laskettu varman päälle, koska kaikessa on vielä yleissuunnitteluvaiheessa liiaksi muuttujia. Käytännössä Hämeenkadun ongelmana tulevat olemaan bussit, jotka kaikki eivät poistu ensimmäisen vaiheen raitiotiellä. Bussit ovat hitaita erityisesti pysäkeillä, minkä vuoksi niistä on mahdollisesti merkittävää haittaa raitiotien nopeudelle. Vaunun kiihtyvyydellä on suuri merkitys linjanopeudelle. Nyt lasketuilla arvoilla voi sanoa, että onnistuu millä vain vaunulla. Sekä kiihtyvyyden että pysäkkiaikojen suhteen.

Jatkosuunnittelussa tulevan kahden vuoden aikana näihin asioihin perehdytään tarkemmin. Erityisesti sen vuoksi, että on päätettävä ostettavien vaunujen määrä, johon linjanopeus vaikuttaa keskeisesti.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Jatkosuunnittelussa tulevan kahden vuoden aikana näihin asioihin perehdytään tarkemmin. Erityisesti sen vuoksi, että on päätettävä ostettavien vaunujen määrä, johon linjanopeus vaikuttaa keskeisesti.


Tuoreessa esitteessä on puhuttu kymmenestä 30-metrisestä vaunusta ensi vaiheessa Hervannasta keskustaan. Nopeasti laskien tämä ei riitä millään kattamaan edes nykyisten linjojen 3 ja 4 matkustajapaikkamääriä kun kolmosella liikennöidään Hervannasta keskustaan 12 telibussivuoroa tunnissa ja nelosella viisi telibussivuoroa tunnissa. 

Ratikallahan liikennöidään esitteen mukaan 8 vuoroa tunnissa ja jos kierrosaika on 60 min, tarvitaan liikennettä varten 8 vaunua jolloin kaksi vaunua jää varavaunuiksi. Kahdeksan kolkytmetrisen vaunun kapasiteetti on sama kuin 16 bussin, eli nykyinen linjojen 3+4 kapasiteetti on yhden bussin verran enemmän kuin ratikan.

Kymmenen 47-metristä vaunua riittäisi jo paljon paremmin, tällöin käytettävissä oleva kapasiteetti vastaa noin 25 telibussia. Tämäkään ei jätä juurikaan pelivaraa, jos raidekerroin toteutuu tyypillisellä 50 % tasolla ja samalla Kalevaan, Hakametsään, Turtolaan, Hallilaan ja Hervantaan täydennysrakennetaan ratikkareitille tuhansia asuntoja.

Oma suosikkini on kuitenkin vaihtoehto, jossa liikennöidään KotkansiipiHervantakeskusta-peruslinjan ohella täydentävää linjaa keskustasta Hermiaan arkisin klo 719 välisenä aikana. Tämä edellyttäisi siis noin 18 vaunun hankinnan (16 liikenteessä, 2 varalla), jos molemmilla linjoilla on 7,5 min vuoroväli eli yhteisellä osuudella 3,75 min. 30-metrisillä vaunuilla kapasiteettia Hervantakeskuksen ja keskustan välillä olisi noin 34 bussin verran, ratikka kuljettaisi tällöin ainakin linjojen 3, 4, 13, 17, 20 ja 25 (yht. 31 bussia) matkustajista suurimman osan.

----------


## Heikki K

> Tuoreessa esitteessä on puhuttu kymmenestä 30-metrisestä vaunusta ensi vaiheessa Hervannasta keskustaan. Nopeasti laskien tämä ei riitä millään kattamaan edes nykyisten linjojen 3 ja 4 matkustajapaikkamääriä kun kolmosella liikennöidään Hervannasta keskustaan 12 telibussivuoroa tunnissa ja nelosella viisi telibussivuoroa tunnissa. 
> 
> Ratikallahan liikennöidään esitteen mukaan 8 vuoroa tunnissa ja jos kierrosaika on 60 min, tarvitaan liikennettä varten 8 vaunua jolloin kaksi vaunua jää varavaunuiksi. Kahdeksan kolkytmetrisen vaunun kapasiteetti on sama kuin 16 bussin, eli nykyinen linjojen 3+4 kapasiteetti on yhden bussin verran enemmän kuin ratikan.
> 
> Kymmenen 47-metristä vaunua riittäisi jo paljon paremmin, tällöin käytettävissä oleva kapasiteetti vastaa noin 25 telibussia. Tämäkään ei jätä juurikaan pelivaraa, jos raidekerroin toteutuu tyypillisellä 50 % tasolla ja samalla Kalevaan, Hakametsään, Turtolaan, Hallilaan ja Hervantaan täydennysrakennetaan ratikkareitille tuhansia asuntoja.
> 
> Oma suosikkini on kuitenkin vaihtoehto, jossa liikennöidään KotkansiipiHervantakeskusta-peruslinjan ohella täydentävää linjaa keskustasta Hermiaan arkisin klo 719 välisenä aikana. Tämä edellyttäisi siis noin 18 vaunun hankinnan (16 liikenteessä, 2 varalla), jos molemmilla linjoilla on 7,5 min vuoroväli eli yhteisellä osuudella 3,75 min. 30-metrisillä vaunuilla kapasiteettia Hervantakeskuksen ja keskustan välillä olisi noin 34 bussin verran, ratikka kuljettaisi tällöin ainakin linjojen 3, 4, 13, 17, 20 ja 25 (yht. 31 bussia) matkustajista suurimman osan.


Tämä ultrixin esittämä simppeli laskelmaon pyörinyt eri foorumeilla jo pitkään. Missään en ole nähnyt kenenkään asiantuntijan osoittavan sitä vääräksi. Asiaa seuraavalle amatöörille tämä on todella hämmentävää. Jos kerran on näin helppoa osoittaa, että suunnitellaan alimitoitettua järjestelmään, niin miksi ihmeessä siitä pidetään kiinni? Tai miksi suunnitteluryhmä ei ota asiaan kantaa?

Toisaalta yleissuunnitelman herkkyystarkasteluista (s. 90) todetaan, että jo 20% suurempi kysyntä vaatisi 40-metrisiä.  

"Raitiotievaihtoehdossa 1 arvioitiin, että jos joudutaan 20 % ennustettua korkeamman kysynnän vuoksi käyttämään 40-metrisiä vaunuja, niin vaihtoehdon 1 hyöty-kustannussuhteeksi tulee 1,41. Jos investointikustannusarvio ylitetään 10 %, niin hyöty-kustannussuhde jää tasolle 1,35. Jos liikenne-ennusteen virhe on 30 % alaspäin, niin hyöty-kustannussuhde asettuu tasolle 1,3. Jos liikenne kasvaa 30 % korkeammaksi kuin ennustettu, niin 40-metrisen kaluston tarpeesta huolimatta hyötykustannussuhde nousee noin 1,5. Jos kysytä on juuri niin suuri, että joudutaan hankkimaan suurempaa kalustoa, niin hyöty-kustannussuhde notkahtaa."

----------


## petteri

Jos jotain linjaa on suunniteltu liikennöitäväksi 7,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, vuorovälin tihentäminen 5 minuuttiin lisää linjan kapasiteettia 50 %. Samalla päästään aika lailla aikatauluttomaan liikenteeseen. Toki tuolla ratkaisulla kahden linjan yhteisellä osuudella tulee haasteita etuuksien kanssa. Lisäkaluston hankinta ei välttämättä pitkään vie.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä ultrixin esittämä simppeli laskelmaon pyörinyt eri foorumeilla jo pitkään. Missään en ole nähnyt kenenkään asiantuntijan osoittavan sitä vääräksi.


Selitys on siinä, että tällaisessa suunnittelutilanteessa ei mitoiteta raitiotietä jossain kohdassa olevan bussiliikenteen tarjonnan perusteella vaan raitiotien reitin kysynnän perusteella. Esimerkiksi Helsingin Mannerheimintiellä kulkee suuri bussimäärä mutta ei kovinkaan suuri matkustajamäärä. Bussien matkustajamäärän kuljettamiseen riittää silloin vähempi tarjottu raitiovaunukapasiteetti kuin tarjottu bussikapasiteetti.

Tampereen ratikan yhteydessähän on sanottu, että lähiöiden palvelu paranee nykytilaan verrattuna siten, että jos nyt menee puolen tunnin välein bussi keskustaan, tulevaisuudessa pääsee vartin välein ratikkaan ja sillä keskustaan. Eli ratikan ansiosta voidaan lisätä tarjontaa lähiössä, koska bussit eivät aja enää puolityhjinä keskustaan asti.




> Toisaalta yleissuunnitelman herkkyystarkasteluista (s. 90) todetaan, että jo 20% suurempi kysyntä vaatisi 40-metrisiä.


Tampereella ollaankin hankalasa tilanteessa siten, että laskettu kysyntä on sillä rajalla, riittävätkö 30-metriset vaunut. Tulevaisuuden matkamäärien ennustaminen ei oikeasti ole kovinkaan tarkkaa. Mutta 1520 %:n ylikapasiteetin ostaminen ja tarjoaminen on kallista. Ei kuitenkaan ole mukava joutua Bergenin kaltaiseen tilanteeseen, jossa käytännössä heti todetaan, että tarvitaankin 40-metriset vaunut, kun ostettiin 30-metriset.

Ennustaminen ei ole kiitollinen tehtävä. Mutta tässä tapauksessa on jopa Suomestakin esimerkki ja kokemus, miten hyvä joukkoliikennepalvelu ylittää kaikki odotukset. Eli Helsingin Jokeribussin kysyntä karkasi käsistä saman tien kun linja saatiin avatuksi. Nyt matkamäärän kasvu on pysähtynyt, kun tarjontaa ei enää voida busseilla lisätä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli Helsingin Jokeribussin kysyntä karkasi käsistä saman tien kun linja saatiin avatuksi. Nyt matkamäärän kasvu on pysähtynyt, kun tarjontaa ei enää voida busseilla lisätä.


Jos tarkoitat Jokeribussilla nykyistä linjaa 550, niin ei sen matkustajamäärän kasvu ole mihinkään pysähtynyt, vaan kasvu on jopa kiihtynyt. Viimeisen vuoden aikana sen matkustajamäärä on kasvanut n. kolmanneksen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tarkoitat Jokeribussilla nykyistä linjaa 550, niin ei sen matkustajamäärän kasvu ole mihinkään pysähtynyt, vaan kasvu on jopa kiihtynyt. Viimeisen vuoden aikana sen matkustajamäärä on kasvanut n. kolmanneksen.


Kyllä tarkoitin. Jokin aika sitten puhuttiin, että kasvu olisi pysähtynyt  ja siten ei ole tarvetta kiirehtiä Raidejokeria. Parempi niin, että käyttö kasvaa, mutta toivon sen näkyvän myös haluna kiirehtiä muutosta raitiotieksi, jotta kasvulle on myös tilaa. Käytännön toimet seudulla eivät ole olleet rohkaisevia.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä tarkoitin. Jokin aika sitten puhuttiin, että kasvu olisi pysähtynyt  ja siten ei ole tarvetta kiirehtiä Raidejokeria. Parempi niin, että käyttö kasvaa, mutta toivon sen näkyvän myös haluna kiirehtiä muutosta raitiotieksi, jotta kasvulle on myös tilaa. Käytännön toimet seudulla eivät ole olleet rohkaisevia.
> 
> Antero


Mitä tarkoitat? Onhan hankesuunnitelman laatimisesta päätetty kaupunginhallituksessa jo yli kaksi vuotta sitten; Jokerihan on ihan kärkihanke! Ahkerat, taitavat ja vilpittömät virkamiehet ahertavat sen parissa kellon ympäri, sillä onhan Jokeria varten irrotettu suunnitteluresursseja vaikka kuinka paljon. Ihan just on valmista.

ROFLMAO

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... Ihan just on valmista.


Juu, kyllä, ilman muuta. Hallituskin on lobattu antamaan rahaa ihan heti ja MAL-sopimuksen muutoksella Raidejokeri varmistuu. Uutisointi MAL-sopimuksesta on tietenkin valheellista, kun kirjoitetaan:



> Kehyskunnissa tilanne nähdään toisin. Niiden mukaan sopimus solmittiin, jotta Espoo saisi rahoituksen länsimetron jatkeelle.


[Kirjoitus on sarkaismia, toim.huom.]

Antero

----------


## TimppaTT

> Juu, kyllä, ilman muuta. Hallituskin on lobattu antamaan rahaa ihan heti ja MAL-sopimuksen muutoksella Raidejokeri varmistuu. Uutisointi MAL-sopimuksesta on tietenkin valheellista, kun kirjoitetaan:
> 
> [Kirjoitus on sarkaismia, toim.huom.]
> 
> Antero


Kapasiteettiin liittyen on ollut mielenkiintoista havaita talvella ja kesähelteillä ILMASTOINNIN toimimattomuus hki julkisessa liikenteessä. Esim. Kun metrolinjat olivat toissavuonna kiinnin huollon takia busseissa oli äärettömän kuuma ja kostea viidakko meininki vaikka ulkona oli paukkupakkaset. Busseissa oli non-stop täydet pokat eli kaikki istumapaikat+koko käytävä täynnä. Samaa herkkua on välillä tarjolla 102 ja 103 busseissa. Etenkin tämän kesän alussa hiku haisi ja oli tuskaista.

Mietin että on aika iso riski luoda ratikkakapsu linjauksia jotka voivat tehdä matkustamisesta ikimuistoista pahassa mielessä.

Minun mielestä julkisissa kulkuneuvoissa jotka altistuvat ruuhkakuljetuksiin tulisi kiinnittää erityistä huomiota ilmastoinnin riittävyyteen.

..lisäksi julkisisissa kulkuneuvoissa tulisi lailla kieltää käytävillä norkoilu sakon uhalla ja käytävä matkustaminen.

----------


## ultrix

> Selitys on siinä, että tällaisessa suunnittelutilanteessa ei mitoiteta raitiotietä jossain kohdassa olevan bussiliikenteen tarjonnan perusteella vaan raitiotien reitin kysynnän perusteella. Esimerkiksi Helsingin Mannerheimintiellä kulkee suuri bussimäärä mutta ei kovinkaan suuri matkustajamäärä. Bussien matkustajamäärän kuljettamiseen riittää silloin vähempi tarjottu raitiovaunukapasiteetti kuin tarjottu bussikapasiteetti.
> 
> Tampereen ratikan yhteydessähän on sanottu, että lähiöiden palvelu paranee nykytilaan verrattuna siten, että jos nyt menee puolen tunnin välein bussi keskustaan, tulevaisuudessa pääsee vartin välein ratikkaan ja sillä keskustaan. Eli ratikan ansiosta voidaan lisätä tarjontaa lähiössä, koska bussit eivät aja enää puolityhjinä keskustaan asti.


Mun mielestäni tää ei päde Hervannan kohdalla. Hervannasta ajetaan keskustaan ratikalla korvattavilla bussilinjoilla 3, 4 ja 20 ruuhkatunteina käytännössä tuulilasipokassa, joten huippuruuhkatuntina tarvitaan ihan oikeasti jo tänään se 20 telibussin (kymmenen 30-metrisen ratikan / seitsemän 45-metrisen ratikan) kapasiteetti. 

Itsekin olet todennut, että joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti pitää mitoittaa ruuhkahuipun mukaan, ja kun ratikkakorridoriin tulee tuhansittain uusia asuntoja plus raidekertoimen vaikutus, niin miten ihmeessä 30-metriset ratikat 8 kertaa tunnissa voisivat edes teoriassa riittää? Korvaamalla pelkästään bussilinja 3 ja ajamalla muita Hervannan linjoja keskustaan entiseen tapaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun mielestäni tää ei päde Hervannan kohdalla. Hervannasta ajetaan keskustaan ratikalla korvattavilla bussilinjoilla 3, 4 ja 20 ruuhkatunteina käytännössä tuulilasipokassa, joten huippuruuhkatuntina tarvitaan ihan oikeasti jo tänään se 20 telibussin (kymmenen 30-metrisen ratikan / seitsemän 45-metrisen ratikan) kapasiteetti.


Kuten kirjoitin, Tampereella ollaan tilanteessa, jossa kysyntä on siinä rajalla, riittääkö 30-metrinen vaunu vai pitäisikö hankkia 40-metriset vaunut. Ja tämä tarkoittaa, että kysyntää pitää pystyä arvioimaan tarkemmin kuin yleensä. Sillä yleensä raitiotieratkaisun etu on, että raitiotien tarjoama kapasiteetti on riittävän suuri niin, ettei kysynnän arviointiin liittyvillä epätarkkuuksilla ole merkitystä. Mutta tässä rajankäyntitilanteessa niillä on.

Ennen vaunuhankintaa asia on tietenkin päätettävä. Itse radan tekemisen kannalta tällä kysymyksellä ei ole merkitystä. Yleissuunnitelman tekemisellekään asialla ei ole merkitystä siksi, että ongelmahan on positiivinen. Yleissuunniteman yhteydessä oli selvitettävä, onko suunniteltu raitiotie järkevä toteuttaa sellaisena ja niillä kustannuksilla kuin suunnitelmassa laskettiin. Jos toteutuva kysyntä on suurempi kuin mikä yleissuunnitelmassa on laskettu, raitiotie on vielä parempi hanke kuin mitä yleissuunnitelman yhteydessä arvioitiin.

Onko yleissuunnitelmassa sitten tehty virhe, jos näyttää siltä, että busseissa on enemmäv matkustajia kuin mitä on laskettu suunnitelmassa raitiotielle? Ei ole tehty virhettä, vaan joukkoliikenteen käytön kasvu on mahdollisesti vanhentanut suunnitelman lähtötiedot ja ylipäätään matkamääräennusteiden taustalla oleva prosessi ei tunnista kaikkia todellisen kysynnän vaihteluita ja kysyntäpiikkejä.

Liikennesuunnittelussa matkamäärät lasketaan siten, että ensin tehdään lähtötietojen hankkimiseksi liikkumistottumustutkimus. Siinä kansalaisilta kysytään, miten paljon ja mistä minne he matkustavat ja millä keinoin. Lähtötiedot siis eivät ole laskentoja yksittäisten bussivuorojen matkamääristä eivätkä siis tilastoja nousuista, vaan siitä, miten kansalaiset kirjaavat tekemiään matkoja. Näin on pakko tehdä, sillä laskemalla bussien matkustajamääriä ei saada selville, mistä mihin ja miksi ihmiset olivat menossa. Sama koskee autoilijoita. Laskemalla autojen määrää Hervannan valtaväylällä ei selviä, mistä minne ja miksi autoilijat olivat matkalla.

Sekä bussimatkustajia että autojen määriä lasketaan myös, koska niitäkin tietoja tarvitaan liikenteen järjestämiseen ja ylläpitoon. Mutta kun kyse on molemmissa tapauksissa tilastollisista otannoista, jotka lisäksi tehdään eri tavoilla, ei saada yhteneviä tuloksia. Joukkoliikenteen mitoituksen kannalta olennaista on, että liikkumistottumustutkimus ei tuota tietoa yksittäisten bussivuorojen tarkkuudella, vaan suunnilleen tunnin tarkkuudella. Nousutilastojen perusteella nähdään, että tunnin sisällä on suurta vaihtelua eri vuorojen kesken tai esimerkiksi niin, että tunnin alussa kysyntä on suurempi kuin tunnin loppupuolella. Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti joudutaan mitoittamaan siten viime kädessä sellaisen tiedon perusteella, jota ei ole liikkumistottumustutkimuksessa ja sen perusteella tehdyissä laskelmissa.

Tampereella tehtiin liikkumistottumustutkimus syksyllä 2012. Sen jälkeen on raportoitu joukkoliikenteen käytön kasvua. Vastikään tehty linjastouudistus ilmeisesti parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa kokoaisuudessaan ja nostaa edelleen joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Syksyn 2012 tiedot näyttävät vanhenevan nopeasti.

Raitiovaunukaluston tilaus tehdään alkuvuonna 2017. Ennen sitä on selvitettävä yleissuunnitelmaa tarkemmin ja tuoreilla lähtötiedoilla, minkälaiseen kysyntään varaudutaan. Kuten sanottua, ongelma on positiivinen. Syksyllä 2016 selvitetään sitä, paljonko enemmän matkustajia raitiotiellä on aiempiin laskelmiin verrattuna. Raitiotien tapauksessa tämä pohdinta tarkoittaa talouden kannalta sen pohtimista, miten paljon aiemmin arvioitua paremmin raitiotien talous tulee olemaan ja miten paljon vähemmän joukkoliikenne kaupungille tulee maksamaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Koska Tampereella on suuri epävarmuus tarvittavasta kapasiteetista, se kannattanee huomioida jo kalustohankintaa kilpailutettaessa. Jos kyse on sarjatuotannossa olevasta vaunusta vaunun pidentäminen yhdellä tai kahdella lisämoduulilla on nykyään osassa kalustoa  yksinkertaista. Suuri osa ratikoista on rakenteeltaan hyvin modulaarisia ja ratikkapalojen liittäminen yhteen on osassa malleista hyvinkin helppoa ja nopeaa.

Kaluston kilpailuttamisvaiheessa kannattaisikin vaatia optio sekä kaluston pidentämisestä että lisäkaluston hankinnasta. Itse kyllä pitäisi ensisijaisena kapasiteetin lisäysvaihtoehtona Hervannassa 5 minuutin vuoroväliä 7,5 minuutin sijasta, koska vuorovälin tihennys parantaa palvelutasoa ja toissijaisena vaihtoehtona vaunujen pidennystä 30 metristä noin 40 tai 45 metriin. Rataa suunniteltaessa mahdollinen suurempi vaunupituus pitää toki myös huomioida. 

Näkisin myös, että kaluston mitoituksessa on syytä kiinnittää paljon huomiota riittävään istumapaikkojen tarjontaan. Toki aamuruuhkassa kaikille istumaan halukkaille ei yleensä ole järkevä mitoittaa istumapaikkoja, mutta hyvä istumapaikkatarjonta on kuitenkin minusta tärkeä joukkoliikenteen kilpailutekijä.

----------


## hylje

Istumapaikkojen ja seisomapaikkojen suhde on tietysti ikuinen kiistanaihe. 

Joukkoliikenteen ei kuitenkaan kannata yrittää kilpailla auton kanssa auton vahvimmilla alueilla, vaan mielummin tarjota jotain jota auto ei tarjoa kovin hyvin. Istuimen mukavuus on kaikin puolin auton eduksi.

Joukkoliikenne toisaalta tarjoaa ylivertaista liikkuvuutta melko lyhyillä matkoilla, joilla ei välttämättä ehdi edes istumaan alas. Saati etsimään pysäköintipaikkaa. Vaikka ehtisi, seisoskelu ei ole niin vastenmielistä puuhaa etenkään vakaasti raiteilla kulkevissa vaunuissa. Pysäkille saavuttua pitää kuitenkin nousta ylös ja lähteä kävelemään. Seisomapaikat leveällä käytävällä vieläpä helpottavat vaunussa kulkemista siihen noustessa ja siitä poistuessa, kyllä kai jokainen tällä foorumilla on joutunut kokemaan seisomakuormassa olevan bussin 50cm käytävää pitkin liikkumisen? Parasta joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä on rakentaa kaupunkia, jossa matkojen etäisyydet ovat joukkoliikenteen eduksi. Näillä etäisyyksillä istumapaikat eivät ole olennaisia.

----------


## sub

Jos lähdetään pelaamaan vuorovälillä (alaspäin), niin ongelmia tullee siinä vaiheessa kun avataan ratikkalinjat 3,4,5 ...

----------


## petteri

> Jos lähdetään pelaamaan vuorovälillä (alaspäin), niin ongelmia tullee siinä vaiheessa kun avataan ratikkalinjat 3,4,5 ...


Jos Tampereen keskustassa on vain yksi mahdollinen ratikkakatu, jota kaikkien linjojen on ihan pakko kulkea, liikenteen laajetessa yli katutason läpäisykyvyn pitää rakentaa kadun lisäksi tunneli. Niin raitioteiden ruuhkautumisongelmat on ratkaistu monessa muussakin kaupungissa, mutta minusta Tampereella ei kannata mennä asioiden edelle ja pyrkiä tekemään vähemmän houkuttelevaa ratikkaliikennettä, jotta ratikat eivät olisi liian suosittuja.

----------


## sub

No jaa, ehkä fiksumpaa olisi varautua rata- ja pysäkki-infrassa siihen että jatkossa voidaan ajella vähän pidemmälläkin kalustolla, eikä kasata kustannuspaineita tarpeettoman tiheisiin vuoroväleihin ja epäilemättä varsin kalliisiin tunneliratkaisuihin, semminkin kun ydinkeskustan maanalainen osa on varattu ja osin jo rakennettukin yksityisautoille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Istumapaikkojen ja seisomapaikkojen suhde on tietysti ikuinen kiistanaihe.


Tai makuasia. Mutta näyttää siltä, että busseissa trendi on kalustaa maksimaalinen määrä istuimia ja ratikoissa jopa päinvastoin. Matalalattiatekniikka on vienyt sekä busseista että ratikoista vapauden käyttää lattiatila vapaasti, eli pyöräkotelot pakottavat kalustamaan istuimia. Usein tehdään sitten niin, että siellä, missä ratikassa ei ole pyöräkoteloita, jätetään paljon lattiatilaa ja käytetään vaikka taittoistuimia. Näin voidaan tarjota runsaasti tilaa joko seisoville matkustajille tai lastenvaunuille, polkupyörille ja invakuljettimille.

Numeroiden valossa busseissa on tavallista, että istuimia on yli puolet, luokkaan 2/3 ilmoitetusta kapasiteetista. Raitiovaunuissa on harvoin edes lähelle puolta istumapaikkoja.

Vaikka Helsingissä raitiovaunuilla ja busseilla on selvä rooliero matkojen pituudessa, näin ei ole muualla Euroopassa. Siten vahvin selittävä tekijä lienee matkustusmukavuus. Bussissa on vaikea pysyä seisten, mutta raitiovaunussa ongelmaa ei ole. Siten istumisella ei vaan ole ratikassa kysyntää kuten bussissa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Vaikka Helsingissä raitiovaunuilla ja busseilla on selvä rooliero matkojen pituudessa, näin ei ole muualla Euroopassa. Siten vahvin selittävä tekijä lienee matkustusmukavuus. Bussissa on vaikea pysyä seisten, mutta raitiovaunussa ongelmaa ei ole. Siten istumisella ei vaan ole ratikassa kysyntää kuten bussissa.


Minä näen istumisen kysynnän ratikoissa enemmän matka-ajan pituudesta riippuvaisena. Muutaman minuutin matkoilla seisomiselle on paljon kysyntää, mutta matka-ajan pidentyessä istumapaikkojen suosio kasvaa. Minusta istumakapasiteetti on syytä mitoittaa kysynnän mukaan, vaikka toki ihan pahimmassa aamuruuhkassa tulee myös tilanteita, jolloin kaikille halukkaille ei voida tarjota istumapaikkoja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 4:23 ----------




> No jaa, ehkä fiksumpaa olisi varautua rata- ja pysäkki-infrassa siihen että jatkossa voidaan ajella vähän pidemmälläkin kalustolla, eikä kasata kustannuspaineita tarpeettoman tiheisiin vuoroväleihin ja epäilemättä varsin kalliisiin tunneliratkaisuihin, semminkin kun ydinkeskustan maanalainen osa on varattu ja osin jo rakennettukin yksityisautoille.


Minusta katuratikka on parhaimmillaan silloin kun aikatauluista ei tarvitse välittää ja ratikka toimii tiheän vuorovälin vaakasuorana hissinä. Silloin ei ole syytä käyttää liian suurta kalustoa, joka pidentää vuorovälejä liian pitkiksi.

----------


## sebastin

Tampereen ratikka voitaisiin cut & cover kadun varren liikkeiden kellareihin. Tulisi Tampereellekin kävely-maanalainen. Sillalla ja Keskustorilla kuitenkin pintaan.

Ratikka taasen pintaan Häämenpuiston nurkilla viimeistään.

Myös Tampereella toisen linjan voisi ulottaa Pispaalan jo nyt.

Varsinkin kun raitiotiestä näyttää nopealla tahdilla tulevan seudullinen. Silloin on järkevää esim. tuolla alueella että on 2 reittiä, kuten keskustasta itään ja etelään tule olemaan, noin niinku suurinpiirtein.


Ei voi kuin ihailla Tampereen suunnitelmaa ja sen mahdollisuuksia seudulla. Aivan loistavaa. Tonne jonnekin tai tuolta jostain talo perukoilta, jonne ratikka tai lähijuna fillarietäisyydelle. Aivan loistavaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:34 ----------

... Loistavaa varsinkin kun katsoo hintalappua, reilu parikyt kilsaa 33 stoppia tohon hintaan. 

Kyllä Helsingissäkin Töölön metro kannattaa toteuttaa pikaratikkana. Tosin Pasilan tason eteläpuolella tunnelissa. Haarat Meilahdesta ja Pasilasta. Kampista voi vetää Erottajalle esim. Siellä on muistaakseni varaus linjalle olikohan asemallekin. Jatkot sitten esim. Katajanokan ja Korkeasaaren kautta Laajasaloon.

Siltasuunnitelma menee vielä uusiksi. Tottakai se kannattaa yhdistää Töölön metroon oli tilanne mikä hyvänsä.

----------


## sub

Vaikuttaa toimivalta ratkaisulta.

----------


## sebastin

Kyllä vaikuttaa. Nyt kannattaa piirrellä näitä ja laittaa facebookkiin yms. Mulla ei ole facee.

Taidan tehdä itsekin jonkun grafiikan.

Hämeenpuisto on kyllä ihana ratikka-katu samoin pääkatu, mutta se pitäisi olla kokonaan joukkoliikenteelle, muuten viimeistään Torin kohdalla tunneliin, kaksi pysäkkiä toinen steissi, kolmas Tammelan kulma tms. siellä kai jo pintaan. 

Jatkopöydällä pitäisi olla 3-4 piirrustusta mahdollisuuksista ja jatkolinjoista, kuulkaa ei se noin hitaasti toimi hämäläis-pirkanmaa-pohjanmaa-keskisuomi-savolaiset vai ketä sinne nyt muuttaakaan. ja ne tyypit kehät kunnissa. jestas mistä sakkia? niitä on maakuntien pienet kaupungit täynnä.

Onneksi sentään Tampereen seutukunnalla on paljonkin kiinnostusta ratikkaan. Nyt linjat piirrustuspöydälle. Myös Kehäliikenne huomioitava. 

Ja VR voisi esittää tajouksen Tampereen seutukunnan lähiliikenteestä. Raja sijoittunee (Järvenpää?)Hyvinkää-Riihimäki alueelle, kuten pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne, jotta vaihdot ovat helppoja. Onhan siellä tietysti Intercity.

Mutta siis Tampereen seutukunnan rataliikenne + ratikka, aivan oikeesti co2 tasot saavutetaan ja mikä parasta, Tampereesta voi tulla sekä puutarhakaupunkia että tiivistä korkeaa asumista raition ansioista. Tekee Tampereen seudun ja Tampereen houkuttelevaksi. Tampereen kannattaa vetaa ratikka joka rajalle. Tampere tekee sillä subventointia laajan seudullisen raideliikenteen osalta. On tärkeää että pääomistaja on Tampereen kaupunki oy ab.

Hehän Tampereella saivat melkein taistella että saivat tapulikaupunkioikeudet valistusajalla. Mutta linnaa Ei Tampereella ole, Helsingissäkin hieman kämä suokki. Merimetroa vaan. Siis pikaratikkaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaikuttaa toimivalta ratkaisulta.


Mitähän tuosta tulisi ramppien prosentiaaliseksi osuudeksi tuolla matkalla... 50 %? Sellaista viihtyisää jalankulkuympäristöä.

----------


## Timppak

Eikös tuolla ole p hämppi ja lienee kunkun parkkikin rakennettu siihen mennessä kun ratikasta loppuu maanpäällinen kapasiteetti. Parkkiluolista voi sitten muuttaa edullisesti osan ratikkatunneliksi.

----------


## Jykke

Mitenkä nimenomaan tunneli lisää kapasiteettia Tampereen ratikalla?

----------


## hmikko

> Eikös tuolla ole p hämppi ja lienee kunkun parkkikin rakennettu siihen mennessä kun ratikasta loppuu maanpäällinen kapasiteetti. Parkkiluolista voi sitten muuttaa edullisesti osan ratikkatunneliksi.


Ehdotapa tuota autoilijoille. Ja siinä on edelleen se koski välissä. Tätäkin on muuten jauhettu foorumilla aiemmin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta linnaa Ei Tampereella ole, Helsingissäkin hieman kämä suokki.


Onhan siellä Näsilinna, ja Tampereella vaikutti aikoinaan myös se suurista suurin linna, eli Väinö Linna!

Suokki taas on uniikki, vastaavia maailmalla sellaisella sijainnilla ja sellaisessa käytössä, ei ole.

----------


## sebastin

muttä kyllä nuo jäävät toiseksi oikeille linnoille jotka raknnettiin vielä linnapuolustuksen aikana, kuten Turun linna, Hämeen linna sekä Savon linna, ja Viipurin linna. No sitä se on kun maailma muuttuu, eskoseni, niin myös Turun pitäisi. Nyt on uudet kaupungit joihin väestö keskittyy. Esim. Oulu. Raideliikennettä Ouluun. Oulussa ja seudulla on junaradalla toteutettavissa kaupunki- & seutuliikenne. Eivät vaan taida Oulussa tajuta, kun ei ne noilla korkeuksilla ole tottuneet - että jotain voisivat saadakin.

----------


## hmikko

http://www.tampere.fi/tampereinfo/vi...yRnWAffR6.html




> Tampereen kaupunki ostaa maata ratikan varikkoalueeksi
> 
> 20.10.2014 kello 15:02
> 
> Tampereen kaupunginhallitus päätti ostaa määräalan Kaakkois-Hervannasta suunnitellun kaupunkiraitiotien päävarikkoalueeksi. 19,1 hehtaarin suuruisen määräalan hinta on noin 1,35 miljoonaa euroa.
> 
> Määräala koostuu teollisuusalueesta, puistoalueesta ja raakamaasta. Hinta perustuu näiden käypään hintatasoon. Tampereen raitiotiesuunnitelmassa alueelle sijoittuvat kaikki päävarikon toiminnat eli vaunujen säilytys, huolto- ja korjaamotilat sekä toimisto- ja sosiaalitilat. Ostettavalla alueella on myös teollisuustontteja, joita kaupunki voi myydä tai vuokrata edelleen.

----------


## Hattu

Heitetääs tännekin vähän päivitystä:

Raitiotien allianssikilpailun neuvottelumenettelyyn valitut ehdokkaat ovat:

 -Ehdokasryhmittymä TamRa (Destia Oy, Siemens Osakeyhtiö ja SITO Oy) 
 -Ehdokasryhmittymä TRALA (Lemminkäinen Infra Oy, Ramboll Finland Oy, Alstom Transport SA ja A-Insinöörit Suunnittelu Oy)
 -Ehdokasryhmittymä TRALLI (VR Track Oy, YIT Rakennus Oy ja Pöyry Finland Oy)
 -Gulermak

Soveltuvuusvaatimukset täyttäviä ehdokasryhmittymiä oli viisi kappaletta. Ehdokasryhmittymien ilmoittamat referenssikohteet pisteytettiin osallistumispyynnössä kuvatulla tavalla. Valinta tehtiin pisteytyksen perusteella. 

Pisteytys:

TRALA: 137,75
Gulermak: 134,8
Tamra: 98,7
TRALLI: 90,9
FCG Suunnittelu ja tekniikka: 66,2

Pisteytyskriteerit ja muut menettely löytyvät täältä: http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/dbi...1.2015+13%3A00 Ihan alin dokumentti eli Pöytäkirja 19.1.2015 liitteineen ( 144 Mt) ja sen loppupäästä.

http://www.tampere.fi/tampereinfo/vi...a822i0xme.html

----------


## hmikko

Aamulehti: Tampereen raitiotien vaunutoimittajaksi 12 tarjousta




> Hakemuksen jättivät 
> 
> Skinest Finland Oy, 
> Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co., Ltd., 
> Bombardier Transportation Sweden AB, 
> Alstom Transport SA, 
> Vossloh España S.A., 
> Stadler Pankow GmbH, 
> Solaris Bus & Coach S.A, 
> ...

----------


## vompatti

Taas on löytynyt tarjoajia melkein yhtä monta kuin maailmassa on raitiovaunuvalmistajia.

Aamulehti viisaasti kertoi, kuinka Skinest on kansainvälinen yritys. Eikö Aamulehti edes yritä ottaa selvää, mistä nämä yritykset tulevat? Mihin maahan "kansainvälinen" yritys maksaa veronsa tai missä maassa sen toimitusjohtaja istuu? Skinest on virolainen yritys ja sen omistaa Viron rikkain mies, Oleg Ossinovski. Ossinovski on syntynyt nykyisen Kazakstanin alueella Neuvostoliitossa. Hän on venäläinen, mutta on kuitenkin saanut Viron kansalaisuuden. Jollain ihmeen keinolla tämä mies on saanut koottua suuren omaisuuden. Joku, joka tarkemmin tietää, saisi tehdä tästä selkoa. 

Skinest ei käsittääkseni oikeasti valmista mitään, vaan on tullut tunnetuksi yhteyksistään venäläisiin toimijoihin. Väinänlinnaan Skinest on yrittänyt myydä valkovenäläisiä Belkommunmashin vaunuja. Niitäkö Tampereellekin koitetaan myydä? Olisiko Pajakulma toiminut Belkommunmashin edustajana Helsingin hankkiessa vaunuja, vai muistanko ihan väärin? En pidä Valko-Venäjää laadullisesti huonona - käytänhän itsekin valkovenäläistä pihtaöljyä löylyvedessä ja valkovenäläisiä nahkakenkiä jalassa.

Vaikka raitiovaunun suunnitteleminen on haastava projekti, on mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka nuoria toimijoita on kisassa mukana. Solaris on perustettu jo 20 vuotta sitten ja Transtech 30 vuotta sitten. Näihin verrattuna Belkommunmash on jo vanhus, sillä se on toiminut 40 vuotta. Stadler on perustettu vuonna 1942, mutta valmistuksessaan pääsi vauhtiin vasta 1990-luvulla ja raitiovaunutuotantoonsa se on panostanut vasta aivan viime vuosina. Valmistaakohan Stadlerkin Suomeen tulevat raitiovaununsa Valko-Venäjällä? Stadler ei tainnut Helsinkiin tarjota vaunujaan lainkaan. Tampereen laadukkaalla rataverkolla varmaan Variobahnkin kulkisi, mutta sillä vaunulla taitaa olla huono maine.

----------


## hmikko

> Stadler ei tainnut Helsinkiin tarjota vaunujaan lainkaan.


 :Very Happy:  Lienivät etukäteen tietoisia, että Variobahn/Variotram -brändi ei ole HKL:n ensteks suurin suosikki.

Tampereen listasta puuttu ainaskin Kinki Sharyo. Hyö eivät ole vissiin Eurooppaan pyrkineet muutenkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aamulehti viisaasti kertoi...


Tampereen kaupungin sivulta löytyy kaupungin oma tiedote: http://www.tampere.fi/tampereinfo/vi...xu35dokUu.html

Tässä vaiheessa ei ole saatu vielä tarjouksia, vaan osallistumishakemuksia, joita tuli 12 kappaletta. Osallistumishakemus tarkoittaa, että yritys ilmoittautuu halukkaaksi osallistumaan Tampereen raitiovaunujen tarjouskilpailuun. Osallistumishakemusten perusteella katsotaan, että yritykset täyttävät riittävät edellytykset tarjouskilpailuun. Kilpailuun mukaan valittavat saavat aluksi alustavan tarjouspyynnön, josta ns. neuvottelumenettelynä toimitettava hankinta lähtee konkreettisemmin liikkeelle.

Belkommunmash oli mukana alkuvaiheessa Helsingin hankinnassa, mutta karsiutui. Nykyään Belkommunmashilla ja Stadlerilla on yhteisyritys Minskissä. Yritykset ovat tehneet siellä yhdessä Metelika (salama) -nimisen raitiovaunun, joka oli esillä InnoTrans-messuilla Berliinissä syksyllä.

Kuten kaupungin tiedotteesta ja Aamulehden jutusta näkyy, Tampereen hankintaan osallistumishakemuksen on jättänyt Stadler Pankow. Se on Stadlerin Saksassa omistama tehdas, jonka tuote Variobahn on. Stadlerilla on tehtaita myös Sveitsissä, jossa se tekee raitiovaunuja tuotenimellä Tango. Sillä nimellä tehdään jotakuinkin kaikenlaisia vaunuja, kuten korkealattiaiset 4-akseliset Stuttgartin Stadtbahn-vaunut, jotka ovat käytännössä yhtä kuin keskieurooppalaiset metrovaunut ilmajohtovirroituksella. Mutta Tango-nimellä on tehty myös monenlaisia matalalattiaisia nivelraitiovaunuja.

Se, minkälaisia vaunuja Tampereelle tarjotaan, alkaa siis selvitä vasta sitten, kun saadaan ensimmäisen kierroksen alustavat vaunutarjoukset.

Antero

----------


## Hattu

Todellakin täytyy toivoa että Transtech Artic voittaisi kilpailun. Sen kyytiä on niin monessa paikkaa kehuttu. Bergenin Bybanenissa esim. taitaa olla Variobahn. Ei pärjää alkuunkaan Articille...

----------


## Kaffimaatti

Ne Stadlerin Tango -raitsikat on mielestäni mukavia. Ero tämän ja Varion välillä on se että koko vaunu on 70% matalalattiainen (päädyt flirttien tavoin ''korotettuja'')

----------


## Elmo Allen

Skinest olikin ainoa, joka nyt karsiutui kisasta. Ilmeisesti sillä oli konsortio TV Gredeljin kanssa, joten todennäköisesti olivat tarjoamassa Crotramia. (lähde)

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tekniikka & Talous on näköjään käynyt lukemassa foorumia: http://summa.talentum.fi/article/tt/uutiset/139182




> Joukkoliikennefoorumilla liikkuneiden tietojen mukaan Ossinovski on syntynyt nykyisen Kazakstanin alueella Neuvostoliitossa, mutta on kuitenkin saanut Viron kansalaisuuden.

----------


## kuukanko

> Raitiotien allianssikilpailun neuvottelumenettelyyn valitut ehdokkaat ovat:
> 
>  -Ehdokasryhmittymä TamRa (Destia Oy, Siemens Osakeyhtiö ja SITO Oy) 
>  -Ehdokasryhmittymä TRALA (Lemminkäinen Infra Oy, Ramboll Finland Oy, Alstom Transport SA ja A-Insinöörit Suunnittelu Oy)
>  -Ehdokasryhmittymä TRALLI (VR Track Oy, YIT Rakennus Oy ja Pöyry Finland Oy)
>  -Gulermak


Tampereen kaupunginhallitus valitsi tänään näistä jatkoon TRALA:n ja TRALLI:n eli TamRa ja Gulermak tippuivat pelistä pois. Jäljelle jääneistä lopullinen valinta on tarkoitus tehdä kesäkuussa.

Tampereen kaupungin tiedote

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvin on Tampere onnistunut projektin tunnettuudessa tähän asti. Kirjoitin googleen _raitiotie_ tarkoituksenani jatkaa siitä, mutta se ehti siinä vaiheessa tarjota jo vaihtoehtoja. Ihan ensimmäisenä oli "raitiotie tampere" ja vasta kakkosena "raitiotie helsinki". Ei huonompi homma! Turku tulee kolmosena ja nelosena on sitten "raitiotie helsinki linjat".

Oletan, että se tarjoaa samoja ehdotuksia kaikille. Vaikka mistäs sitä tietää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hyvin on Tampere onnistunut projektin tunnettuudessa tähän asti. Kirjoitin googleen _raitiotie_ tarkoituksenani jatkaa siitä, mutta se ehti siinä vaiheessa tarjota jo vaihtoehtoja. Ihan ensimmäisenä oli "raitiotie tampere" ja vasta kakkosena "raitiotie helsinki". Ei huonompi homma! Turku tulee kolmosena ja nelosena on sitten "raitiotie helsinki linjat".


Samat jutut tuli samassa järjestyksessä, kun kirjoitin hakusanaksi raitiotie_ - välilyönti siis raitiotie-sanan perään. Pelkkä raitiotie ilman kyseistä välilyöntiä johti erilaiseen tulokseen: raitiotie, raitiotielinjat, raitiotie tampere, raitiovaunu. Tampere toki esiintyi kilpailijoitaan näkyvämmin tässäkin.

----------


## aulis

> Samat jutut tuli samassa järjestyksessä, kun kirjoitin hakusanaksi raitiotie_ - välilyönti siis raitiotie-sanan perään. Pelkkä raitiotie ilman kyseistä välilyöntiä johti erilaiseen tulokseen: raitiotie, raitiotielinjat, raitiotie tampere, raitiovaunu. Tampere toki esiintyi kilpailijoitaan näkyvämmin tässäkin.


Itsekin tuon testasin kun tunnetusti Google priorisoi hakutuloksia käyttäjäprofiilin mukaan. No, itse olen hyvin vähän ja harvoin vieraillut Tampereen raitioteitä käsittelevillä sivuilla mutta samat tulokset sain siitä huolimatta. Eli hurraa tamperelaiset!

----------


## 339-DF

Transtech on alustavasti vaunuhankinnnan kärjessä: http://yle.fi/uutiset/transtech_kark...ailuun/8076708

----------


## Max

> Transtech on alustavasti vaunuhankinnnan kärjessä: http://yle.fi/uutiset/transtech_kark...ailuun/8076708


Hah: "Kuvituskuvassa Transtechin Saksaan tekemä raitiovaunu". Helsingin 402 tuo kuitenkin taitaa olla...  :Wink:

----------


## PepeB

Ei hemmetti nää huonot uutiset lopu ollenkaan. Hyvää tässä toki on se, että työllistää Suomessa.
Toivottavasti sitten repivät kaiken telien päältä pois ja suunnittelevat hieman avaramman ja paremman matkustamon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei hemmetti nää huonot uutiset lopu ollenkaan. Hyvää tässä toki on se, että työllistää Suomessa.
> Toivottavasti sitten repivät kaiken telien päältä pois ja suunnittelevat hieman avaramman ja paremman matkustamon.


Tampereen vaunut ovat 25 cm taikka 10 % leveämpiä kuin Helsingin. Leveämpiä kuin bussit.

----------


## Paaplo

Tekninen perustelumuistio tuosta raitiovaiunujen toimittajien kilpailutuksesta. Siitä näkee mistä pisteet koostuvat.

Mm käytävän leveyttä on pistetytetty:




> Käytävän leveys
> Painoarvo 6 %.
> Arvioidaan raitiovaunun pituussuuntaisen keskikäytävän leveyttä. Tilaajan tavoitteen (600 mm) ylittämisestä
> saa lisäpisteitä. Tavoitetason pistemäärä on viisikymmentä (50) pistettä. Lisäpisteitä annetaan tavoitetason
> ylittymisestä.
> x CAF 1: 0
>        Käytävän leveys vaunun päädyissä on 420 mm ja keskivaunun telien kohdalla 450 mm.
> x CAF 2: 20
>       Käytävän leveys telien kohdalla pääty- ja välivaunuissa on 540 mm ja keskivaunussa 580 mm.
> ...

----------


## sub

> Tampereen vaunut ovat 25 cm taikka 10 % leveämpiä kuin Helsingin. Leveämpiä kuin bussit.


Mutta kuitenkin liian lyhyitä. Kumma juttu että Tampereellakin väenväkisin ollaan tekemässä länsimetrot, vaikka tohvelieläinkin tajuaa typistettyjen laitureiden järjettömyyden.

----------


## Kaffimaatti

> Transtech on alustavasti vaunuhankinnnan kärjessä: http://yle.fi/uutiset/transtech_kark...ailuun/8076708


Vaadin että Mansesterin Rasse (koska RAtikka+nySSE, siitä tampereelle nimiehdotusta) ei olisi samanlaisen näköinen kuin Helsingin Artic koska olisi uskomattoman hirveä kolaus tamperelaisille jos hesalainen raitsikka kulkisi Keskustorin läpi.

PS. onko tampere julkistanut ns tarkkaa karttaa raitiovaunun reitistä vai onko se reitti vieläkin mietinnän alla?

----------


## Heikki K

Toukokuun alussa pidettyjen sidosryhmätyöpajojen materiaali on lopultakin julkaistu:
http://www.tampere.fi/liikennejakadu...aineistot.html

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:59 ----------




> PS. onko tampere julkistanut ns tarkkaa karttaa raitiovaunun reitistä vai onko se reitti vieläkin mietinnän alla?


Lyhyesti tilanne on se, että 
- 1. vaiheen (hervanta, TAYS) reitti on yleissuunnitelman mukainen kaupunginvaltuuston 15.6.2015 päättämillä muutoksilla Hervannassa
- 2. vaiheen reitti on käytännössä vielä auki Lielahden osalta

15.6. päätetyt muutokset:
- linja päättyy Arkkitehdinkadun sijaan suoraan etelään Hervantajärvelle (tuleva asuinalue, toistaiseksi metsää)
- varikkoraide menee TTY:n etupihan sijaan suorinta reittiä Insinöörinkadulta Hermiankadulle
- varikkoraiteelle ei tule matkustajaliikennettä

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaadin että Mansesterin Rasse (koska RAtikka+nySSE, siitä tampereelle nimiehdotusta) ei olisi samanlaisen näköinen kuin Helsingin Artic koska olisi uskomattoman hirveä kolaus tamperelaisille jos hesalainen raitsikka kulkisi Keskustorin läpi.


Sehän on kajaanilainen ratikka.  :Smile: 

Helsingissä on sitä paitsi ajeltu tamperelaisilla lähijunilla 60-luvun lopulta alkaen, eikä siitä kukaan ole näppyjä saanut.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaadin että Mansesterin Rasse (koska RAtikka+nySSE, siitä tampereelle nimiehdotusta) ei olisi samanlaisen näköinen kuin Helsingin Artic koska olisi uskomattoman hirveä kolaus tamperelaisille jos hesalainen raitsikka kulkisi Keskustorin läpi.


Rassehan se on ollut harrastuspiireissä jo vuosien ajan. Saa nähdä, siirtyykö nimi kaupunkilaistenkin suuhun ajan mittaan.

Articin nykyinen muotoilu on osin HKL:n tuottaman muotoilijan käsialaa. En tunne sopimusta, eli saako ja voiko Transtech myydä täsmälleen samannäköisiä vaunuja muuallekin. Olettaisin, että saa. Vastaavasti Tampere saa, jos haluaa, muotoilla keulaa ja vaunua muutenkin haluamaansa suuntaan. Poikkeava pituus ja erityisesti leveys antavat joka tapauksessa tamperelaisversiolle oman leimansa, eli ei siitä täsmälleen helsinkiläisen näköistä tule.

----------


## hmikko

Taannoin uutisoitu venäläinen ratikkamuotoilu sopis yhteen Tampereen tornihotellin kanssa. Kummankaan kauneudesta en sano mitään.

----------


## Nrg

> Taannoin uutisoitu venäläinen ratikkamuotoilu sopis yhteen Tampereen tornihotellin kanssa. Kummankaan kauneudesta en sano mitään.


Jos Articin suuren puskurin on tarkoitus työntää alle jäävä pois, niin voi vai miettiä, mitä tuollainen tekee päälle ajaessaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta kuitenkin liian lyhyitä. Kumma juttu että Tampereellakin väenväkisin ollaan tekemässä länsimetrot, vaikka tohvelieläinkin tajuaa typistettyjen laitureiden järjettömyyden.


Sanoisin että paras niin. Kyse on matkustusmukavuudesta, Helsingin ratikat ovat todella ahtaat silloin kun ovat täynnä väkeä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

> Helsingin ratikat ovat todella ahtaat silloin kun ovat täynnä väkeä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Sanoisin, että kaikki kulkuneuvot ovat täynnä ollessaan ahtaita. Mutta totta kai uutena tehtävään raitovaunujärjestelmään kannattaa tehdä leveämmät vaunut kuin mitä Helsingissä nyt on, ellei joku olosuhde ehdottomasti muuhun pakota.

----------


## hylje

> Mutta kuitenkin liian lyhyitä. Kumma juttu että Tampereellakin väenväkisin ollaan tekemässä länsimetrot, vaikka tohvelieläinkin tajuaa typistettyjen laitureiden järjettömyyden.


Toisaalta ratikan laitureita voi siirtää ja pidentää pysäyttämättä ratikkaliikennettä, joten pidennykset voi huoletta jättää myöhemmäksi. 

Ratikkaliikennettä kannattaa toisaalta laajentaa myös leveyssuunnassa rinnakkaisille ja diagonaalisille väylille. Joukkoliikenne on verkosto, jossa yhden runkolinjan nostaminen väkisin muiden yläpuolelle tekee hallaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Jospa nyt postaan tänne tällaisen asian, kun ei kukaan muu ole huomioinut:

Tampereen kaupunginhallitus on tehnyt päätöksen valita raitiotien rakentajaksi Tralli-nimisen allianssiryhmittymän suunnittelemaan ja rakentamaan Tapereen raitiotien. Ryhmittymän muodostavat VR Track Oy, YIT Rakennus Oy, Pöyry Finland Oy sekä Ratatek Oy.

Tampereen raitiotien toteutustapa on allianssi. Se tarkoittaa, että palveluntuottaja tekee tarjouksen siitä, mitä se haluaa palkkioksi raitiotien rakentamisesta. Tilaaja eli Tampereen kaupunki maksaa rakentamisen todelliset kustannukset, joiden tavoitehinta sovitaan. Allianssi poikkeaa tavallisesta projektirakentamisesta siten, että palveluntuottajan kannattaa rakentaa ratikka sovittua kustannusta halvemmalla, koska silloin palkkio nousee. Jos sovittu tavoitekustannus ylittyy, rakentajan palkkio pienenee. Tästä syystä allianssihankkeilla budjetit pitävät tai alittuvat, kun tavallisesti budjetit ylittyvät.

Tampereen kaupungin tiedote tänään klo 15:00. (Kopsaan tähän, kun näillä osoitteilla on tapana vanhentua.)

Tampere valitsi raitiotien infran rakentajaksi TRALLI-ryhmittymän

22.06.2015 kello 15:00

Tampereen kaupunki on valinnut raitiotiehankkeen allianssikumppanin. Tampereelle suunniteltavan raitiotien infran rakentajaksi on valittu tarjoajaryhmittymä TRALLI, jossa ovat mukana VR Track Oy, YIT Rakennus Oy ja Pöyry Finland Oy sekä aliallianssisopimuksella Ratatek Oy. Kaupunginhallitus valitsi laatu- ja hintavertailun perusteella edullisimman tarjouksen tehneen ryhmittymän maanantaina 22.6.2015. Tämän allianssin palvelutuottajan kanssa tehdään vielä erillinen sopimus.

Nyt päätetyssä allianssihankinnassa on kyse raitiotien radan, tarvittavan tekniikan ja varikon suunnittelusta ja rakentamisesta. Hankinta koskee noin vuoden kestävää kehitysvaihetta, jonka aikana allianssi laatii yksityiskohtaisen toteutussuunnitelman ja sitoutuu sen mukaiseen tavoitekustannukseen. Kehitysvaiheessa tuotetaan tietoa ja tarkennetaan suunnitelmia ennen päätöstä rakentamisesta. Jos valtuusto päättää lokakuussa 2016 että raitiotie tehdään, niin toteutusvaihe voi alkaa nopeasti valitun allianssikumppanin kanssa.

Raitiotien ensimmäinen osuus Hervannasta ja TAYSista keskustaan voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön 20192020. Toteutuessaan raitiotie sujuvoittaa kulkua joukkoliikenteellä ja tuo uusia mahdollisuuksia kaupungin kasvuun Tampereen, kaupunkiseudun ja valtion strategioiden, sopimusten ja suunnitelmien mukaisesti. Raitiotien varrella voidaan rakentaa laadukkaasti lisää kaupunkirakenteen sisälle.

Raitiotien infran rakentamisen kustannusarvio on 250 miljoonaa. Mm. Tampereen kaupungin ja valtion 17.3.2015 allekirjoittaman aiesopimuksen mukaan valtio osallistuu raitiotiehankkeen infran suunnitteluun ja rakentamiseen 30 prosentin osuudella. Vaunukaluston hankinta tehdään erikseen ja sen kustannuksista vastaa Tampereen kaupunki.

Valtio tukee Tampereen raitiotien vuosien 20152016 kehitysvaiheen jatkosuunnittelua 30 % osuudella. Päätös valtionavusta on maaliskuulta 2015.

Allianssihankinta valmisteltiin neuvotellen

Allianssi tarkoittaa toteutusmuotoa, jossa hankkeen riskit ja hyödyt jaetaan etukäteen sovitulla tavalla kaikkien osapuolten kesken. Hankintamenettelynä oli neuvottelumenettely, jossa neuvoteltavien tarjousten määrää rajoitetaan asteittain. Tarjoajien kanssa pidettiin muun muassa työpajoja kahdessa tarjousvaiheessa.

Viime vaiheessa mukana oli kaksi tarjoajaa. Tarjouspyynnön mukaisesti molemmat ryhmittymät jättivät alustavat laatutarjouksen määräaikaan 27.5.2015 mennessä ja hintatarjoukset 10.6.2015. Allianssikilpailu alkoi 1.12.2014 hankintailmoituksen ja siihen liittyvän osallistumispyynnön julkaisemisella. Viisi soveltuvuusvaatimukset täyttävää tarjoajaryhmittymää ilmoittautui kilpailuun mukaan.

Allianssihankintaa valmisteltiin yhdessä hankintaan erikoistuneiden konsulttien kanssa. Kilpailussa oli mukana myös puolueeton tarkkailija.

Päätösaikataulua ja reittiä tarkennettiin

Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto päätti maanantaina 15.6.2015, että hankkeen toteutuspäätösten hetki on lokakuu 2016. Päätös tehdään allianssin kehitysvaiheen jatkosuunnitelmien perusteella.

Valtuuston 15.6.2015 päätöksen mukaisesti allianssihanke jaetaan kahteen osaan. Osa 1 sisältää reitit Hervannasta keskustaan ja keskustasta keskussairaalan kampukselle Taysiin. Osa 2 sisältää reitin keskustasta Lentävänniemeen.

Valtuusto päätti myös 15.6.2015, että Etelä-Hervannassa raitiotie linjataan Arkkitehdinkadun sijaan Hervantajärven tulevalle asuinalueelle. Lisäksi raitiotien varikkohaara linjataan Insinöörinkadulta Atomipolun ja Hermiankadun kautta varikolle.

----------


## Compact

> Rassehan se on ollut harrastuspiireissä jo vuosien ajan. Saa nähdä, siirtyykö nimi kaupunkilaistenkin suuhun ajan mittaan.


Toivottavasti ei. Kuulostaa rasistiselta ja on typerä muutenkin. Kyllä se on lopulta vaan "ratikka".

----------


## PepeB

> Toivottavasti ei. Kuulostaa rasistiselta ja on typerä muutenkin. Kyllä se on lopulta vaan "ratikka".


Eiköhän se ratikka ole, mikä vakiintuu.  :Smile: 
Siksihän sitä tamperelaiset Helsingissäkin sanovat!

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuulostaa rasistiselta...


Rasismia nähdään meillä Suomessa hyvin usein sellaisissa paikoissa, joissa ei sitä ole, mutta enpä olisi arvannut, että "rassekin" voi olla rasistinen. Oi näitä aikojamme. Kyllä 2010-lukulaiselle hyperkorrektiudelle vielä nauretaan monet kerrat joskus tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kuulostaa rasistiselta


Miksi?




> on typerä muutenkin.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## Compact

Ainoa tamperelaisraitiovaunusta näkemäni sekä oikeasti seudun kieliperinteen mukainen nimitys on PORA. 

Tuota voisi myös itse suositella käyttöön, ja mikä tärkeintä, nimitystä eivät ole kehittäneet muiden murrealueiden sporaharrastajat.

----------


## kuukanko

Vaunujen toimittajan kilpailutuksessa on tänään karsittu ehdokkaita ja jäljellä ovat Transtech, Vossloh ja CAF. Tampereen tiedote

----------


## Ertsu

> Kyllä se on lopulta vaan "ratikka".


Kyllä näin on. Ratikka on suora jatkumo rollikalle, siis -kka -loppuinen.

----------


## 339-DF

Mietin tässä ratikkavarikon varustelua tilanteessa, jossa järjestelmä on Tampereella uusi ja vielä pieni, 2030 vaunua. Säilytyshallit ja Koskela-tyyppinen huolto eli siivoukset ja mahdollisuus korjata yleisiä vikoja nyt tietenkin tehdään heti alkuun. Mutta mitä muuta sinne kannattaa alkuvaiheessa tehdä?

Kolareissa ratikan vauriot ovat lähinnä pientä peltivauriota, ikkunalasien vaihtoa ja paikkamaalausta. Sellaiseen varmasti varaudutaan, eli hyvin pienimuotoinen korikorjaamo.

Mutta varsinaisia suuria peruskorjauksia ei pitäisi ainakaan 15 vuoteen tulla eteen. Tarvitaanko siis esimerkiksi erillistä maalaamoa, tarvitaanko telikorjaamoa, täysimittaista korikorjaamoa? Kannattaako ne mahdollisesti rakentaa omalle varikolle sitten, kun kalusto alkaa olla peruskorjausiässä?

Entä suuret kolarit? Jos vaunu vaurioituu pahoin, eli vaatii suuria toimenpiteitä mutta kannattaa kuitenkin korjata, kuka tekee? Jos leikitellään ajatuksella, että Transtech toimittaa vaunut, niin voiko vaunun tai sen osan viedä Otanmäelle suureen kolarikorjaukseen? Onko uutta valmistavalla tehtaalla sellaisia fasiliteetteja? Voisiko korjauksen tehdä jossain muualla kohtuullisen rekkamatkan päässä? Merkitseekö se Suomea, vai kannattaako viedä kauemmaskin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mietin tässä ratikkavarikon varustelua tilanteessa, jossa järjestelmä on Tampereella uusi...


Yksi 339-DF ehtii kysellä enemmän kuin...

En ole Tampereen tiedottaja, mutta ehkei Tampereem tiedotus ole JLF:n jäsen. Ja aionkin vastata yleisesti.




> Säilytyshallit ja Koskela-tyyppinen huolto eli siivoukset ja mahdollisuus korjata yleisiä vikoja nyt tietenkin tehdään heti alkuun. Mutta mitä muuta sinne kannattaa alkuvaiheessa tehdä?


Bergenissä päätettiin tehdä niin, että varikko rakennetaan vasta 3. rakennusvaiheen yhteydessä. Niinpä alkuvaiheeseen tehtiin hyvin kevein kustannuksin tilapäinen varikko, jossa osa säilytysraiteistakin on taivasalla. Tilapäinen korjaamo riittää, koska isot korjaukset eivät tule uusiin ratikoihin heti. Ilkivaltaan on varauduttava alusta asti.




> Tarvitaanko siis esimerkiksi erillistä maalaamoa, tarvitaanko telikorjaamoa, täysimittaista korikorjaamoa? Kannattaako ne mahdollisesti rakentaa omalle varikolle sitten, kun kalusto alkaa olla peruskorjausiässä?


Mielestäni silloin, kun alusta asti tehdään lopullinen varikkorakennus, sitä ei kannattane tehdä osittain valmiiksi. Oma riesansa kun on siitä, että kohta käyttöönoton jälkeen varikko on taas työmaa. Pikemmin pitää päättää, mitkä työt aiotaan tehdä omalla varikolla ja mitkä alihankintana. Ja tehdään varikko sitten niin, että se on valmis niille töille, jotka hoidetaan varikolla. Olkoonkin, että esimerkiksi telihuolto alkaa vasta 57 vuoden iässä.




> Entä suuret kolarit? Jos vaunu vaurioituu pahoin, eli vaatii suuria toimenpiteitä mutta kannattaa kuitenkin korjata, kuka tekee? Jos leikitellään ajatuksella, että Transtech toimittaa vaunut, niin voiko vaunun tai sen osan viedä Otanmäelle suureen kolarikorjaukseen? Onko uutta valmistavalla tehtaalla sellaisia fasiliteetteja? Voisiko korjauksen tehdä jossain muualla kohtuullisen rekkamatkan päässä? Merkitseekö se Suomea, vai kannattaako viedä kauemmaskin?


Kolarikorjauksiin voi varautua eri tavoin, mutta varautuminen pitää ottaa huomioon ja vaunun rakenteessa. Ennen vanhaan vaunut oli tehty pienistä palasista. Ne olivat kiinni niin jäykässä rungossa, että jos joku sen sai mutkalle, niin sitten ei enää korjattu. Poikkeuksiakin on, kuten VR:n yksi Dv12, jonka runko taittui banaanille, mutta niin se vain väännettiin takaisin.

Nykyään ratikan korit ovat kuin autojen itsekantavat korit. Sopiva tälli korjataan tekemällä uusi kori. Mutta jos tällaisten todennäköisyys on esim. kerran 20 vaunun elinaikana, niin ei kannata paljoa rakentaa täydellistä korikorjaamoa ja koko vaunun maalaamoa sitä varten. Halvemmaksi taitaa tulla ostaa uutta.

Tiedän tapauksen, jossa kolarissa tuhoutui uudenaikaisen vaunun keula. Käytännössä lasikuituinen ohjaamo. Vaunussa oli vielä takuu jäljellä. Ratkaisu oli toimitus valmistajalle korjattavaksi ulkomaille.

Jos runko vääntyy, valmistajallakaan ei ehkä ole valmiina puristuskehää, jolla runkoa voi oikaista. Mutta on tilaa rakentaa sellainen. Valmistajalla on myös jigit, joilla voidaan tehdä uusia seinä- tai pohjaelementtejä, joiden teko polven päällä omalla korjaamolla ei ehkä edes onnistu. Jos kuljetukset esim. Suomen ja Saksan välillä maksavat noin 15.000  yhteen suuntaan, ei kuljetus ole kustannuksena ongelma. Isompi ongelma lienee korjauksen toimitusaika. Tuskin tehtaalla vapaata tuotannossa on asiakkaiden kolarikorjauksia varten. Aika monta kuukautta on mietitty Jätkässä kaatuneen Varionkin korjausta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Yksi 339-DF ehtii kysellä enemmän kuin...


No mutta, ei enempää kuin yksi Antero ehtii vastaamaan.  :Smile:  Kiitos vastauksista!

En ajatellut sitä, että jatkuva rakentaminen varikkoalueella on häiritsevää. Mutta "bergeneitä" ei ehkä silti kannata tehdä Tampereella, sillä varikkohan tulee ekan rakennusvaiheen varrelle. Eli ehkä se kannattaa sitten tehdä Tampereella kerralla valmiiksi, vaikka onkin aluksi turhan suuri ennen kuin Lentsu ja ehkä Ylöjärvikin ovat valmiina. Varmaan nyt käynnissä olevan suunnittelutyön aikana sitten selviää, että mitä kaikkea aiotaan tehdä omalla varikolla ja mitä ei. Malttamattomana joutuu odottamaan.

SRS on tehnyt tutustumiskäynnit nyt Töölön ja Koskelan varikoille ja syksyn aikana käydään Koskelan ratapuolen vieraina. Varmaan jossain vaiheessa on vuorossa Vallilakin. Hervanta sitten viimeistään 2018... Mitä nyt ulkomaisia rakentamisia olen seurannut, niin varikko valmistuu usein hyvissä ajoin ennen linjaliikenteen alkua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No mutta, ei enempää kuin yksi Antero ehtii vastaamaan.  Kiitos vastauksista!


Kiitos kiittämästä!  :Smile: 




> En ajatellut sitä, että jatkuva rakentaminen varikkoalueella on häiritsevää. Mutta "bergeneitä" ei ehkä silti kannata tehdä Tampereella, sillä varikkohan tulee ekan rakennusvaiheen varrelle. Eli ehkä se kannattaa sitten tehdä Tampereella kerralla valmiiksi, vaikka onkin aluksi turhan suuri ennen kuin Lentsu ja ehkä Ylöjärvikin ovat valmiina. Varmaan nyt käynnissä olevan suunnittelutyön aikana sitten selviää, että mitä kaikkea aiotaan tehdä omalla varikolla ja mitä ei. Malttamattomana joutuu odottamaan.


Bergeneiden tekeminen ei Tampereella ole tarpeen siksi, että lopullinen varikon paikka on siellä, mistä radanrakentaminenkin alkaa. Maksaahan se tilapäinenkin varikko, joten turha siihen on rahaa käyttää, kun ei ole pakko. Mutta ehkä joskus tehdään toisinpäin. Esimerkiksi Pyynikin rollikkahalli käy ratikkavarikoksi, ja sijaitsee edullisesti keskellä verkkoa. Nyt vain rata ei mene siitä ohi, mutta ehkä joskus.

Varikko tehdään koko yleissuunnitelman mukaiselle laajuudelle, eli myös Lentävänniemen vaunutarpeelle. Käytännössä radanrakennus jatkuu länteen, kun rata Pyynikintorille on saatu valmiiksi ja käyttöön.

Laajennuksia varten ei Hervantaan, linjan eteläpäähän sijoitettua varikkoa paljoa kannata laajentaa säilytysvarikkona. Vaunujen pitäisi olla yösäilytyksessä siellä, missä ne aamulla aloittavat liikenteen. Hervannasta on Lentävänniemeen lähdettävä noin tuntia ennen liikenteen alkua Lentävänniemestä. Se on turhaa ajamista, kun silloin ei ole matkustajia liikkeellä. Illalla päin vastoin.

Se, mitä Hervannan varikolla tullaan tekemään vaunujen kunnossapidossa, riippuu siitä, minkälaisen kunnossapito-ohjelman vaunuvalmistaja tarjoaa.




> SRS on tehnyt tutustumiskäynnit nyt Töölön ja Koskelan varikoille ja syksyn aikana käydään Koskelan ratapuolen vieraina. Varmaan jossain vaiheessa on vuorossa Vallilakin. Hervanta sitten viimeistään 2018... Mitä nyt ulkomaisia rakentamisia olen seurannut, niin varikko valmistuu usein hyvissä ajoin ennen linjaliikenteen alkua.


Tervetuloa vain! Varikon täytyy valmistua ainakin osittain 68 kk ennen liikenteen aloitusta. Vaunuja ei mikään valmistaja toimita kerralla, vaan suunnilleen vauhtia vaunu per joka toinen viikko. Ennen liikenteen alkua koko kalusto on tarkastettava ja todettava liikennekelpoiseksi. Mutta myös rata on testattava ja tarkastettava, siihenkin tarvitaan vaunuja. Varmasti haluamme myös ajaa jonkinlaista koeliikennettä ennen kuin bussiliikenne lakkautetaan, jotta luotamme siihen, että kaikki toimii. Mutta myös sen vuoksi, että me kaikki saamme harjoitusta liikennöinnistä, joka sujuu sitten alusta saakka moitteettomasti.

Antero

----------


## tkp

Toivottavasti Tampereella ollaan fiksumpia http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.co...alls-1-3908553

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toivottavasti Tampereella ollaan fiksumpia http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.co...alls-1-3908553


Eipä näyttänyt järin fiksulta raitiotiesuunnittelulta. Sekakaistoja pitää ylipäätään välttää, ja erityisesti loivia siirtymisä, joissa ratikka ja autokaistat menevät ristiin. Ja raide ei todellakaan ole pyörätie.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Ja raide ei todellakaan ole pyörätie.


Ranskassa pyöräily on sallittu joidenkin raitioteiden keskustaosuuksilla. Periaatteessa tämä on nopeuden ja kävelykatuperiaatteen perusteella mahdollista, mutta tosiaan melkoisen riskialtista.

----------


## hmikko

http://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kaup...4042016_2.html




> *Tampereen raitiovaunujen hankinta käynnistyi uudelleen*
> 
> Julkaistu 4.4.2016 13.03 
> 
> 
> Tampereelle suunnitellun raitiotien vaunujen hankinta käynnistyi uudelleen 1.4.2016, kun hankintailmoitus julkaistiin. Hankinta on avoin kaikille raitiovaunutarjoajille. Hankintaan voi ilmoittautua 18.4. mennessä, ja kaupunki valitsee referenssien ja laatujärjestelmän perusteella 3-8 soveltuvuusvaatimukset täyttävää tarjoajaehdokasta.
> 
> Tavoitteena on julkaista lopullinen tarjouspyyntö juhannusviikolla, ja alustava määräaika tarjousten jättämiselle on 8.8.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ketorin

> http://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kaup...4042016_2.html


Mitäs ihmettä nyt; ehtoja ruuvataan, että Transtech varmasti selviää ykköseksi, vai ehtoja ruuvataan, että Transtech ei enää selviä ykköseksi, koska Skoda?

----------


## hmikko

> Mitäs ihmettä nyt; ehtoja ruuvataan, että Transtech varmasti selviää ykköseksi, vai ehtoja ruuvataan, että Transtech ei enää selviä ykköseksi, koska Skoda?


Tässä kohtaa vois uskaltaa ottaa tiedotteen ihan todesta, luulen. Pituusasiaa säädettiin vissiin kustannussyistä, ja kun päädyttiin edellyttämään toisenlaisia vaunuja, niin hankinta piti aloittaa alusta, että ei tule sanomista. Transtechilla on kai tuo lisäpala ollut vaunun suunnitelmissa koko ajan ja tarjolla myös Helsinkiin, joten siltä osin ei pitäisi olla väliä.

Muoks. Tampereen pormestari twiittaa, että ratikka on mukana maan hallituksen riihilöimässä budjetissa. Olisin pitänyt melkoisena mokana ja pitkäjänteisyyden hukkaamisena, jos se olisi tässä vaiheessa pudotettu.

https://twitter.com/IkonenAK/status/...451043840?s=09

----------


## kuukanko

> Tampereen pormestari twiittaa, että ratikka on mukana maan hallituksen riihilöimässä budjetissa.


Eiköhän siinä käytännössä varmistunut ratikan toteutus! Ei tamperelaiset nyt jätä mahdollisuutta käyttämättä, kun hankkeelle olisi tulossa valtion rahaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eiköhän siinä käytännössä varmistunut ratikan toteutus! Ei tamperelaiset nyt jätä mahdollisuutta käyttämättä, kun hankkeelle olisi tulossa valtion rahaa.


Näin minäkin uskon. Suunnittelutyökin etenee hyvään tahtiin, vaikka ainahan sitä toivoisi, että tahti olisi nopeampikin. Eiköhän tuo kuitenkin saada päätösentekokuntoon lokakuuksi, kuten tavoite on ollut.

Rahoitusosuus jää hitusen alle tavoitteen, joka oli 30 %. Nyt olisi luvassa 71 M eli 28,4 %. Toisaalta voisin kuvitella, että allianssitoteutusmallilla voidaan hyvinkin saada kustannuksia puristettua sen verran, että loppulasku jää vähän budjetoidun alle.

Minusta tämä on erinomainen uutinen myös HKL:lle. Sitähän me emme tiedä, hankkiiko Tampere (teknisesti) samanlaisia vaunuja, mutta vaikka näin ei kävisikään, niin Helsingille on ilman muuta etua siitä, että maahan saadaan toinenkin raitiotiejärjestelmä.




> Mitäs ihmettä nyt; ehtoja ruuvataan, että Transtech varmasti selviää ykköseksi, vai ehtoja ruuvataan, että Transtech ei enää selviä ykköseksi, koska Skoda?


Enempi tuossa on kyse siitä, että vaunupituus on elänyt pitkin matkaa. On haluttu tietynpituisia vaunuja ja vasta myöhemmin on nähty tärkeäksi se, että ne vaunut voi jälkikäteen pidentää. Se on aika iso osa vaunun perusanatomiaa, että voiko sitä pidentää vai ei. On siis hiukan kohtuutonta tuoda loppumetreillä tällainen ominaisuus ikään kuin uutena esiin  valituksia olisi tullut varmasti, ja ne olisivat voineet menestyäkin, mikä joko viivästyttäisi hanketta tai lisäisi kustannuksia.

Ihan fiksu ratkaisu siis tässä vaiheessa puhaltaa peli poikki, käynnistää uusi kisa ja uudistaa vaatimukset. En osaa sanoa, tekeekö tämä uusi kisa Transtechin asemasta aiempaa huonomman tai paremman. Arvelisin, ettei sillä ole juuri vaikutusta. Ei Transtechin vaunu ole ainoa pidennettävissä oleva.

Reilumpaa silti näin. Ja reiluus on minusta sana, joka on kuvannut Tampereen ratikkaprosessia aika hyvin.

Kaikkein tärkeintä on, ettei hankinnan uudelleenkäynnistämisellä ole merkitystä lopullisen aikataulun kannalta. Pienempi riski siis näin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Rahoitusosuus jää hitusen alle tavoitteen, joka oli 30 %. Nyt olisi luvassa 71 M eli 28,4 %. Toisaalta voisin kuvitella, että allianssitoteutusmallilla voidaan hyvinkin saada kustannuksia puristettua sen verran, että loppulasku jää vähän budjetoidun alle.


Kyllä valtion osuus on 30 %. Valtio on jo päättänyt osallistua suunnittelukustannuksiin 30 % osuudella ja tästä jontuu tuo pieni heitto luvuissa, jos nyt luvattua rahaa verrataan raitiotiehankkeen kokonaiskustannuksiin, jossa suunnittelu on mukana.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä valtion osuus on 30 %. Valtio on jo päättänyt osallistua suunnittelukustannuksiin 30 % osuudella ja tästä jontuu tuo pieni heitto luvuissa, jos nyt luvattua rahaa verrataan raitiotiehankkeen kokonaiskustannuksiin, jossa suunnittelu on mukana.


Okei.

Laskeeko Tampere ja Helsinki sitten eri tavalla, sillä valtio on osallistunut myös Jokerin suunnittelukustannuksiin, mutta nyt se on silti maksamassa 84 M Jokerin 275 M:sta, mikä on 30,5 %. Eli Tampereen kokonaishinnassa 250M on suunnittelu mukana, Helsingin 275M:ssa ei?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Laskeeko Tampere ja Helsinki sitten eri tavalla, sillä valtio on osallistunut myös Jokerin suunnittelukustannuksiin, mutta nyt se on silti maksamassa 84 M Jokerin 275 M:sta, mikä on 30,5 %. Eli Tampereen kokonaishinnassa 250M on suunnittelu mukana, Helsingin 275M:ssa ei?


En tiedä, enkä jaksa lähteä selvittämään. Mutta yllättyisin suuresti, jos tästä löytyy jotain muutakin, kuin hieman erilaisia tapoja laskea kaupunkien tiedotteissaan esittämiä lukuja. Olisi aika erikoista, että valtio poikkeaisi sovitusta 30 % mihinkään, ainakaan jollain puolella prosentilla. Mutta ehkä joku muu osaa kertoa asiasta tarkemmin.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tuolla nyt oikeasti niin väliä ole. Pääasia, että valtio tukee ja että hankkeet (mitä ilmeisimmin) toteutuvat.

Silti kaipaisi yhtenäisyyttä. Länsimetron kustannusperiaatteet eroavat Jokerista kuin yö ja päivä, ja kuitenkin ollaan vieläpä samojen kuntien alueella. Kyllä pitäisi olla valtakunnallisesti tai ainakin kunnallisesti yhtenevät kriteerit sille, mitä hankkeen kustannuksiin lasketaan ja mitä ei. Mutta se on jo oma, isompi aiheensa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi aika erikoista, että valtio poikkeaisi sovitusta 30 % mihinkään, ainakaan jollain puolella prosentilla. Mutta ehkä joku muu osaa kertoa asiasta tarkemmin.


71 M Tampereen ratikalle tulee siitä, että 250 M:n budjetista 15 M osuus on suunnittelua, johon valtio on jo osallistunut 30 %:n osuudella. Jäljellä on 235 M, ja 30 % siitä on 70,5 M.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Tampereella kuuluu jo ratikan ääntä.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/kulttuuri/mi...etsan-halliin/

"Haamuratikka on säveltäjä Minna Leinosen ja äänisuunnittelija Jussi Suonikon julkista liikennettä puolustava ääni-installaatio Tram Trip. Mansen ratikan äänet kirskuvat torin yllä aamuseitsemästä iltakahdeksaan Tampere Biennalen ajan."

Äänimaisema on tosin peräisin Helsingin meluisasta ratikkaverkosta, Tampereelle lienee hankinnassa jotain muuta.

----------


## late-

> Laskeeko Tampere ja Helsinki sitten eri tavalla, sillä valtio on osallistunut myös Jokerin suunnittelukustannuksiin, mutta nyt se on silti maksamassa 84 M Jokerin 275 M:sta, mikä on 30,5 %. Eli Tampereen kokonaishinnassa 250M on suunnittelu mukana, Helsingin 275M:ssa ei?


Kyse on eri suunnitteluvaiheista. Tampereen 250M sisälsi nyt käynnissä olevan allianssin kehitysvaiheen suunnittelun, jonka rahat valtio on myöntänyt jo aiemmin. Yhteensä valtion osuudeksi tulee siis 30 % koko 250M:stä.

Raide-Jokerin 275M:n sisältämää vastaavaa suunnittelua ei ollut vielä käynnistetty, joten hallitus antoi nyt rahat siihen ja toteutukseen samalla.

----------


## 339-DF

En nyt mene sanomaan, että tällä on mitään tekemistä ratikan kanssa ainakaan suoraan. Mutta kyllä se vaan niin on, että tälläkin erikoisella mittarilla mitattuna Turku on hävinnyt kisan Tampereen kanssa. RAY siis valitsi näistä kahdesta kaupungista Tampereen uuden kasinonsa sijoituspaikaksi.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/ray_tampere_tu...inolle/8840442

----------


## Eira

> En nyt mene sanomaan, että tällä on mitään tekemistä ratikan kanssa ainakaan suoraan. Mutta kyllä se vaan niin on, että tälläkin erikoisella mittarilla mitattuna Turku on hävinnyt kisan Tampereen kanssa. RAY siis valitsi näistä kahdesta kaupungista Tampereen uuden kasinonsa sijoituspaikaksi.
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/ray_tampere_tu...inolle/8840442


Ei nyt varsinaisesti aiheeseen kuulu, mutta tamperelaisille ei kuitenkaan tulle koskaan tätä mahdollisuutta, joka Turulla jo on: hypätä satamastaan vuorolaivan kasinoon.

----------


## kalle.

Raitiovaunuhankkeen suunnittelurahat ovat jo loppumassa.
http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/rati...a-euroa-lisaa/
Aika kova tuo lisärahan tarve, etenkin Tampereen kaupungin tämänhetkisessä taloustilanteessa kun vähän kaikkialla pitäisi säästää ja mm. henkilökunnalle on kaupattu palkattomien vapaapäivien pitämistä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin tuo Aamulehden otsikko on hieman harhaanjohtava, sillä kyse ei ole ennakoimattomasta lisärahan tarpeesta. Asia on vain niin, että syksyllä pitäisi siirtyä rakennussuunnitteluun ja sitä ennen valtuusto vielä päättää asiasta tuoreimman suunnitelman perusteella. Kun muodollista päätöstä ei ole siis tehty, niin rahaakaan ei ole vielä lainkaan myönnetty rakennussuunnitteluun, eli syksyä varten. Tuo raha pitäisi myöntää nyt, tietysti sillä ehdolla että valtuuston päätös on myönteinen, jotta projektissa ei tulisi turhaa katkosta. Ei tässä sen kummallisemmasta lisärahasta ole kyse, ellen ole nyt asiaa aivan väärin ymmärtänyt.

Joka tapauksessa olisi todella erikoista, että suunnittelubudjetti pettää noin pahasti, jos ei ole tullut kokonaan uusia suunnittelutarpeita, päätöksiä esimerkiksi uusista taitorakenteista, merkittävistä ratalinjausten muutoksista tms, ja tällaisesta ei ole kyllä ainakaan uutisoitu.

----------


## kalle.

Nyt puuttuu liito-oravalupa
http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/pelk...alupa-puuttuu/

----------


## 339-DF

Mitähän Aamulehti huomenna mahtaa uutisoida? Yritän keksiä:

Tampereella ei raitiovaununkuljettajia! Mistä kuljettajat uuteen ratikkaan, kun ei kaupungissa tiettävästi kenelläkään ole raitiovaunun ajolupaa.




> Nyt puuttuu liito-oravalupa
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/pelk...alupa-puuttuu/


Mahtaakohan joku tässä maassa ihan vakavissaan kuvitella, että hallinto-oikeus kieltäisi toteuttamasta ratikkavarikkoa tuonne? Valituksia on hauska tehtailla ja niillä voi joskus viivyttää hankkeita tehokkaasti, mutta eivät ne läpi mene niin, että hanke jäisi toteutumatta. Varikko tulee, ja Suomessa on edelleen 286 000 liito-oravaa ja 300 saimaannorppaa.

Onkohan joku muu muuten kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että näitä superuhanalaisia hypersuojeltuja otuksia tuntuu löytyvän jokaisen työmaan läheisyydestä. Erikoinen veijari, kun on niin uhanalainen mutta silti levittäytynyt ihan joka paikkaan. Jokerillekin.

----------


## Melamies

> Onkohan joku muu muuten kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että näitä superuhanalaisia hypersuojeltuja otuksia tuntuu löytyvän jokaisen työmaan läheisyydestä. Erikoinen veijari, kun on niin uhanalainen mutta silti levittäytynyt ihan joka paikkaan. Jokerillekin.


Olen. Kyllä mokomasta mulkosilmäisestä liitorotasta pitäisi maksaa tapporahaa.

----------


## Compact

> Valituksia on hauska tehtailla ja niillä voi joskus viivyttää hankkeita tehokkaasti, mutta eivät ne läpi mene niin, että hanke jäisi toteutumatta. Varikko tulee, ja Suomessa on edelleen 286 000 liito-oravaa ja 300 saimaannorppaa.
> 
> Onkohan joku muu muuten kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että näitä superuhanalaisia hypersuojeltuja otuksia tuntuu löytyvän jokaisen työmaan läheisyydestä. Erikoinen veijari, kun on niin uhanalainen mutta silti levittäytynyt ihan joka paikkaan. Jokerillekin.


Liito-orava on hyvin yleinen eläin maailmalla. Se on Siperian taigavyöhykkeen laji, jota esiintyy Euroopan puolella Suomessa, Venäjällä ja Baltiassa. Tästä syystä koska Euroopan Unionin alueella on verraten vähän ns. taigaa, se on tietenkin numeraalisesti vähäinen elukka EU:n alueella. Ja Brysselissä lienee määrätty jokin EU-elukkojen vähimmäislukumäärä, niin onhan niitä tietenkin hirmu vähän kun katsotaan Eurooppaa kokonaisuutena. Mutta ei niitä sen enempää kuuluisi ollakaan mitä nyt on, ehkä luontaisesti vähemmänkin. Kaikki EU:n 286000 liito-oravaa asuvat Suomessa + toinen porukka Virossa, mutta heti itärajan takana niitä on taigalle mentäessä miljoonittain varmasti harmiksi saakka. Saimaan norppa on sitten toinen juttu, ne elävät kaikki tietenkin Saimaalla.

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liito-..._range_map.svg

----------


## late-

> Ja Brysselissä lienee määrätty jokin EU-elukkojen vähimmäislukumäärä, niin onhan niitä tietenkin hirmu vähän kun katsotaan Eurooppaa kokonaisuutena.


Ymmärtääkseni Suomi keksi itse pyytää liito-oravan EU:n suojelulistalle tuolla perusteella, eikä sitä sieltä enää pois saa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärtääkseni Suomi keksi itse pyytää liito-oravan EU:n suojelulistalle tuolla perusteella, eikä sitä sieltä enää pois saa.


Olen kuullut, että tuoreimman tutkimustiedon mukaan liito-orava viihtyy hyvin ihmisen rakentamalla alueella ja hakeutuu asumaan rakennetuille alueille. Tämä on eläinsuojelun kannalta epäilemättä erikoinen tilanne. Sillä suojelun lähtökohta on, että ihmisen toiminta aiheuttaa eläimen elämälle haittaa, joten eläimen etu on ihmisen toiminnan rajoittaminen. Entä silloin, kun ihmisen toiminta onkin eläimen elämälle eduksi? Onko suojelua edistää eläimen elinolosuhteita? Jos rakentaminen edistää elinolosuhteita, eikö silloin rakentamatta jättäminen ole eläimelle vahingollista ja pitäisi kieltää olemasta rakentamatta.

Toinen näkökulma asiassa on suhtautuminen vieraslajeihin. Yleensä päätetään suojella harvinaisia lajeja. Vieraslajit ovat ainakin aluksi harvinaisia. En tiedä miten määritellään vieraslaji. Mutta laji, joka levittäytyy aiempaa laajemmalle alueelle syystä tai toisesta on vieraslaji uudella levinneisyysalueellaan, koska se ei siellä ennen ole ollut. Monien vieraslajien kohdalla ollaan sitä mieltä, että toivotaan, että ne eivät leviäisi. Milloin mistäkin syystä, mutta periaatteessa siksi, että leviäminen muuttaa aiemman lajiston elinolosuhteita ja on usein uhka entisille eläin- ja kasvilajeille. Minusta liito-orava on vieraslaji. Ja sen suojelulla edistetään vieraslajin leviämistä.

Antero

----------


## Heikki K

> Olen kuullut, että tuoreimman tutkimustiedon mukaan liito-orava viihtyy hyvin ihmisen rakentamalla alueella ja hakeutuu asumaan rakennetuille alueille. Tämä on eläinsuojelun kannalta epäilemättä erikoinen tilanne. Sillä suojelun lähtökohta on, että ihmisen toiminta aiheuttaa eläimen elämälle haittaa, joten eläimen etu on ihmisen toiminnan rajoittaminen. Entä silloin, kun ihmisen toiminta onkin eläimen elämälle eduksi? Onko suojelua edistää eläimen elinolosuhteita? Jos rakentaminen edistää elinolosuhteita, eikö silloin rakentamatta jättäminen ole eläimelle vahingollista ja pitäisi kieltää olemasta rakentamatta.
> 
> Toinen näkökulma asiassa on suhtautuminen vieraslajeihin. Yleensä päätetään suojella harvinaisia lajeja. Vieraslajit ovat ainakin aluksi harvinaisia. En tiedä miten määritellään vieraslaji. Mutta laji, joka levittäytyy aiempaa laajemmalle alueelle syystä tai toisesta on vieraslaji uudella levinneisyysalueellaan, koska se ei siellä ennen ole ollut. Monien vieraslajien kohdalla ollaan sitä mieltä, että toivotaan, että ne eivät leviäisi. Milloin mistäkin syystä, mutta periaatteessa siksi, että leviäminen muuttaa aiemman lajiston elinolosuhteita ja on usein uhka entisille eläin- ja kasvilajeille. Minusta liito-orava on vieraslaji. Ja sen suojelulla edistetään vieraslajin leviämistä.
> 
> Antero


Aiheesta olisi tarjolla seminaari kuluvan viikon perjantaina.




> Tervetuloa "Tampereen ratikka ja ympäristö" -seminaariin
> 
> Miten tehdään ympäristöystävällinen ratikka Tampereelle?
> Perjantaina 10.6.2016 kello 9.00-11.30, valtuuston istuntosalissa, Aleksis Kiven katu 14 C - kahvitarjoilu 8.30-9.00
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ohjelma:
> Puheenjohtajana apulaispormestari Pekka Salmi
> 9.00 Ympäristöjohtaja Kaisu Anttonen, Tampereen kaupunki
> 
> ...

----------


## kalle.

Pormestari pahoillaan. http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/porm...n-tampereesta/

----------


## tkp

Tampereen ratikan hintalappu nousee http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/juur...3-miljoonalla/

----------


## Piirka

> Tampereen ratikan hintalappu nousee http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/juur...3-miljoonalla/


Mikähän mahtaa olla syy kustannusnousulle? Toivottavasti Tampere ei ole saanut Länsimetrotartuntaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikähän mahtaa olla syy kustannusnousulle? Toivottavasti Tampere ei ole saanut Länsimetrotartuntaa.


Ei kai nyt sentään. Tuo on 13 % kustannusnousu (250 miljoonasta 283 miljoonaan)  länsimetrossa se prosenttiluku on kolminumeroinen, tosin ensimmäinen numero kai sentään jää ykköseksi.

----------


## Piirka

Kävi vain mielessä, että Madeiralta tms. on päässyt Dengue-kuumetta levittäviä hyttysiä jäniksinä Suomeen ja ko kuumeen sijasta pistää tamperelaisia tartuttaen heihin ko kuumeen sijaan "Länsimetroviruksen".  :Biggrin: 

Ylen uutisista löytyi kustannusnousulle selitys. Kadunrakennustyöt sekä kunnallistekniikan siirtotyöt ovat osoittautumassa suunniteltua mittavimmiksi. Valtuuston pienryhmissä on halukkuuta haudata koko hanke, kun taas isommissa ryhmissa hankeella on kannatuksensa. Maanantaina 24. lokakuuta on sitten väännön paikka.

----------


## j-lu

> Ei kai nyt sentään. Tuo on 13 % kustannusnousu (250 miljoonasta 283 miljoonaan)  länsimetrossa se prosenttiluku on kolminumeroinen, tosin ensimmäinen numero kai sentään jää ykköseksi.


Pienistä ja säännöllistä nousuista se Länsimetron kokonaispottikin koostui. Pari kolmentoista pinnan nousua vielä, niin Tampereen ratikassakin ollaan lähes puolitoistakertaisessa summassa alkuperäiseen arvioon nähden.

Vaikken välttämättä jaa, niin ymmärrän erittäin hyvin poliitikkojen ja kansalaisten skeptisyyden parhaillaan suunnittelun alla olevien suurten liikennehankkeiden kustannusarvioita kohtaan, vaikka esim. ratikan kohdalla jaksetaan hokea, kuinka suunnittelu on ollut parempaa ja maan päällä ei tule yllätyksiä. Varsinkin Kruunusilloilla on kaikki potentiaali uudeksi länsimetroksi. Kyllä niitä yllätyksiä löytää merestäkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pienistä ja säännöllistä nousuista se Länsimetron kokonaispottikin koostui.


Länsimetrolla ja Tampereen raitiotiellä on se ratkaiseva ero, että Tampereella allianssi on ilmoittanut sitovan hinnan, Espoossa ei ole metrolle ollut rakentajia sitovaa hintaa koskaan.

Toinen ratkaiseva ero on, että Tampereella allianssiyritysten intressi on pystyä rakentamaan ratikka halvemmalla kuin nyt annettu sitova hinta. Sillä halvemmalla rakentaminen lisää rakentajien palkkiota. Espoossa urakoitsijoiden intressi on saada urakoiden hinnat nousemaan ja urakoiden määrä kasvamaan. Jos Länsimetro Oy onnistuisi hankkimaan jotain halvemmalla kuin aluksi on uskottu, se tarkoittaa vähemmän myytävää urakoitsijalle ja siten myös vähemmän palkkiota todellisten kulujen päälle.

Kolmas ratkaiseva ero on, että Tampereella rakentamisen ammattilaiset eli allianssin osakasyritykset vastaavat rakentamisen organisoinnista. Siis siitä, missä järjestyksessä asiat tehdään ja tarvikkeet hankitaan. Se on osa rakentamista ja rakennusliikkeiden ydinosaamista, johon lisäksi perustuu yrityksen tuloksen teko. Joten Tampereella on sekä osaaminen että halu tehdä asiat tehokkaasti. Espoossa metron kanssa rakentamisen organisointi on Länsimetro Oy:llä ja sen alihankkijalla Swecolla. Ne yritykset, jotka rakentavat, tekevät vain erillisiä urakoita. Joten rakennusliikkeiden osaaminen ja kyky hoitaa kokonainen rakennusurakka tehokkaasti jää käyttämättä. Samoin monenlaiset synergia- ja skaalaedut siitä, että useita hankkeita samanaikaisesti urakoiva yritys kykenee siirtelemään resursseja eri hankkeiden välillä välttääkseen tyhjäkäynnin ja siten turhat menot.

Niinpä sanon, että länsimetron kustannusnousu ei johdu pienistä nousuista, vaan muutamasta suuresta asiasta. Yksi on hankintatapa, josta kyllä seuraa monta pientä ongelmaa jotka nostavat kustannuksia. Mutta perimmäinen syy on hankintatapa, jossa kokonaisuus ei ole hallinnassa ja jossa kukaan ei ole koskaan sitoutunut mihinkään siten kuin tehtäessä metron rakentamisesta sopimus yhden sopimuskumppanin kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Heikki K

> Ylen uutisista löytyi kustannusnousulle selitys. Kadunrakennustyöt sekä kunnallistekniikan siirtotyöt ovat osoittautumassa suunniteltua mittavimmiksi. Valtuuston pienryhmissä on halukkuuta haudata koko hanke, kun taas isommissa ryhmissa hankeella on kannatuksensa. Maanantaina 24. lokakuuta on sitten väännön paikka.


Pienryhmät (joihin kuuluu mm. valtakunnan päähallituspuolue) ilmoitivat heti samantien vastustavan kantansa, vihreät täyden tuen ja kokoomus varovaisen tuen hankkeen etenemiselle. Huomionarvoista on, että toiseksi suurin ryhmä SDP on ollut hiljaa niin virallisesti kuin epävirallisestikin. Politiikkaa pintapuolisestikin seuraavat tamperelaiset tietävät, että SDP:n ryhmä on sisäisesti hajanainen. Siellä tämän hankkeen kohtalo ratkaistaan.

----------


## huusmik

> Toivottavasti Tampere ei ole saanut Länsimetrotartuntaa.


 Pahoin pelkään, että on saanut.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Mutta jos se Nyssen linja-autoliikenteen kehittäminen olisi kuitenkin edullisempi ratkaisu kuin raitiovaunu, kun jopa Yleisradio tällaista uutisoi, eli "Olisiko bussien lisääminen Tampereella sittenkin ratikkaa parempi vaihtoehto":
http://yle.fi/uutiset/olisiko_bussie...toehto/9147290

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta jos se Nyssen linja-autoliikenteen kehittäminen olisi kuitenkin edullisempi ratkaisu kuin raitiovaunu...


Kannattaakohan se nyt sitten aina mennä halvimman mukaan? Ratikan on tarkoitus tuoda Tampereelle aika lailla sellaista potentiaalia, jota ei bussilla saada aikaan. Ei vaikka joku miten rakastaisi busseja.

----------


## Heikki K

> Mutta jos se Nyssen linja-autoliikenteen kehittäminen olisi kuitenkin edullisempi ratkaisu kuin raitiovaunu, kun jopa Yleisradio tällaista uutisoi, eli "Olisiko bussien lisääminen Tampereella sittenkin ratikkaa parempi vaihtoehto":
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/olisiko_bussie...toehto/9147290


Yle kysyy, ja jutussa suunnittelupäällikkö vastaa, että ei ole.

Miksi tätä vaihtoehtoa ei pohdita enemmän? Kysytään jutussa myös. No kyllä on mietitty, selvitetty, tutkittu ja laskettu. On pidetty asukasiltoja ja osallistettu yhdistyksiä. Kaikki tämä näkyy mm. siinä, että suunnittelun osuus hankkeesta on nyt 8%, kun sen piti aiemmin olla 5%.

----------


## kuukanko

Samat vasta-argumentit toistuu hankkeesta toiseen. Länsimetro-ketjussa minäkin jaksoin keskustella niistä vilkkaasti, mutta sen jälkeen deja vu -ilmiö on toistunut niin moneen kertaan, etten enää jaksa.

Yleensä noissa vasta-argumenteissa ei ole ymmärretty, että raideliikenne on strateginen kaupunkikehitysinvestointi, joka maksaa itsensä moninkertaisesti takaisin, vaikkei hanke olisikaan liikennetaloudellisesti kannattava. Raideliikenteen maankäyttöhyödyt ovat selvästi suuremmat kuin liikennetaloudelliset hyödyt.

Oleellinen pohjatieto hyötyjen ymmärtämiselle on, että sekä kaupunkirakenteen koko että maankäytön tiiviys nostaa bruttokansantuotetta eksponentiaalisesti: kaupunkialueen asukasluvun kaksinkertaistuessa sen tuottama BKT nelinkertaistuu, samoin asukastiheyden kaksinkertaistuessa. Jos asukasluku kaksinkertaistetaan pelkällä tiivistämisellä, kasvaa BKT siis 16-kertaiseksi! Ja raideliikenne mahdollistaa tehokkaan tiivistämisen.

----------


## sub

> Länsimetrolla ja Tampereen raitiotiellä on se ratkaiseva ero, että Tampereella allianssi on ilmoittanut sitovan hinnan, Espoossa ei ole metrolle ollut rakentajia sitovaa hintaa koskaan.


Sitova hinta ensimmäiseen vaiheeseen vai Lentävänniemeen asti? Valtion osuus on käsittääkseni kuitenkin laskettu aiemman alemman kustannusarvion mukaan. Lisäksi kustannusarvio välille Pyynikintori-Lentävänniemi tuskin voi olla kovin tarkka, kun esim. ratikkaradan halkoma kaavailtu uusi tuhansien ihmisten lähiö toistaiseksi vielä lainehtii. 

Ylipäätään linjausten veto ratikkahankkeessa on ollut melkoista poukkoilua, ainakin ulkopuolisen silmin. Nämä projektin alkuvaiheessa tehdyt useammatkin nettikyselyt vaikuttavat turhanpäiväiseltä näennäisosallistamiselta, kun yleensä näiden isompien ulostulojen jälkeen linjauksiin on yht´äkkiä ilmestynyt varsin merkittäviäkin muutoksia. Uusimpana tämä Lielahden oikaisu, jolla sekä kaupallinen keskus että alueen julkiset palvelut jätetään reitin ulkopuolelle. Ymmärrettävästi on paineita saada projekti lähemmäs "valtuustohintaa", mutta aika typerältä paniikkiratkaisulta vaikuttaa. Muutenkin projektin jakaminen kahteen osaan antaa ikävän länsimetromaisen vivahteen tällekin hankkeelle. Vastustajille pelataan ihan hyvin kortteja kustannusarvioylityksillä ja sillä että kakkosvaiheen kustannusrvio on puhtaasti haarukointia isolla skaalalla.

----------


## petteri

> Oleellinen pohjatieto hyötyjen ymmärtämiselle on, että sekä kaupunkirakenteen koko että maankäytön tiiviys nostaa bruttokansantuotetta eksponentiaalisesti: kaupunkialueen asukasluvun kaksinkertaistuessa sen tuottama BKT nelinkertaistuu, samoin asukastiheyden kaksinkertaistuessa. Jos asukasluku kaksinkertaistetaan pelkällä tiivistämisellä, kasvaa BKT siis 16-kertaiseksi! Ja raideliikenne mahdollistaa tehokkaan tiivistämisen.


Kertoimesi ovat nyt pielessä. Bkt kyllä kasvaa kaupunkiseudun asukasluvun tai asukastiheyden kasvaessa, siinä olet oikeassa, mutta asukasluvun tai -tiheyden tuplaantuessa BKT ei nelinkertaistu, muutos on todella paljon pienempi, Tampereen luvulla jokin luku 2,1 ja 2,4 välissä lienee parempi arvio.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kertoimesi ovat nyt pielessä. Bkt kyllä kasvaa kaupunkiseudun asukasluvun tai asukastiheyden kasvaessa, siinä olet oikeassa, mutta asukasluvun tai -tiheyden tuplaantuessa BKT ei nelinkertaistu, muutos on todella paljon pienempi, Tampereen luvulla jokin luku 2,1 ja 2,4 välissä lienee parempi arvio.


No niinpä onkin, muistin ihan pieleen. Tarkistin tutkimustuloksia ja niiden perusteella kaupunkialueen koon kaksinkertaistuminen lisää tuottavuutta 3 - 8%, väestötiheyden kaksinkertaistuminen 5%. Puhutaan siis paljon pienemmistä vaikutuksista.

Aiheesta on tuore suomenkielinen kirjakin, Heikki A. Loikkasen ja Seppo Laakson kirjoittama "Tiivistyvä kaupunki - tuottavuuden ja hyvinvoinnin kasvun perusta". Sen löytyy netistäkin pdf:nä.

----------


## Eppu

> No niinpä onkin, muistin ihan pieleen. Tarkistin tutkimustuloksia ja niiden perusteella kaupunkialueen koon kaksinkertaistuminen lisää tuottavuutta 3 - 8%, väestötiheyden kaksinkertaistuminen 5%. Puhutaan siis paljon pienemmistä vaikutuksista.
> 
> Aiheesta on tuore suomenkielinen kirjakin, Heikki A. Loikkasen ja Seppo Laakson kirjoittama "Tiivistyvä kaupunki - tuottavuuden ja hyvinvoinnin kasvun perusta". Sen löytyy netistäkin pdf:nä.


Tuo otsikko "tuottavuuden ja hyvinvoinnin perusta" kuullostaa minusta tätä nykyä varsin ankealta, juurikin nykyaikaa kuvaavalta länsimaiselta aivopesulta. Siitä näkyy niin kovin suoraan se mitä meiltä halutaan. Olemmekin tätä nykyä entistä enemmän jotenkin koneita joilta odotetaan tätä tuottavuutta. Tätä logiikkaa vasten ei ole mikään ihme että länsimaiset ihmiset ovat nykyään entistä enemmän onnettomampia.
Olen jo jonkin aikaa pohtinut vakavasti sitä että asuisin jossain rauhallisemmassa paikassa, Tampere kun alkaa jo olemaan niin rasittavan iso ettei aina jaksa olla täällä. Myönteinen ratikkapäätös voikin olla se ratkaiseva tekijä lähtööni, koska se vaikuttaa kaupungin tiiviyteen, yleisilmeeseen ja asukasmäärään niin radikaalisti.
Näin linja-autoharrastajanakin pidän ehdottomasti eniten niistä kuvauspaikoista, joissa odotan pellonlaidalla sitä yhtä ja ainoaa autoa saapuvaksi, ja josta nappaan sellaisen kuvan jossa ei näy muuta kuin kyseinen auto maalaismaisemineen. Joidenkin mielestä tämä voi olla tylsää ja tehotonta, mutta kaupunkien bussit jotka myös ovat tehokkuusajattelun raffinoimia toistensa kopioita, ei jaksa tätä nykyä suuremmin innostaa.

----------


## hylje

Tampereen bussiliikenteen kehittäminen ei ole mitenkään poissulkevaa ratikan kanssa. Parempi bussiliikenne etenee nopeammin ja sitä on halvempi ajaa.

Bussiliikennettä ei kuitenkaan kannata kehittää kovin raskaasti, koska raskaita muutoksia tehdessä kannattaisi rakentaa se ratikka samalla. Bussin etu on että ei tarvitse perata katuja auki, ratikan etu on että ratikkaa varten auki perattu katu rakennetaan oikeasti ratikan ehdoilla.

Minulla on myös se käsitys että Tampereen joukkoliikenteessä on selkeitä pullonkaulakohteita joihin on vaikeaa tunkea lisää bussiliikennettä. Ratikalla saadaan niistä läpi moninkertainen määrä pokaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen jo jonkin aikaa pohtinut vakavasti sitä että asuisin jossain rauhallisemmassa paikassa, Tampere kun alkaa jo olemaan niin rasittavan iso ettei aina jaksa olla täällä. Myönteinen ratikkapäätös voikin olla se ratkaiseva tekijä lähtööni, koska se vaikuttaa kaupungin tiiviyteen, yleisilmeeseen ja asukasmäärään niin radikaalisti.


Piristävän poikkeava mielipide Sinulla! Sitä kovasti toivoisi, että kaltaisiasi olisi enemmän. Sekä Helsingin että Tampereen seudulla alkaa olla jo turhan paljon ihmisiä, maaseutukin nimittäin tarvitsisi omansa, jos se aiotaan jotenkuten elinvoimaisena pitää. Mutta niin kauan kun muuttoruuhkasuunta kuitenkin on kaupunkeihin päin, täytyy kaupunkien kasvuun varautua, jotta sitä voidaan hallita edes jotenkin.

----------


## hana

> Tuo otsikko "tuottavuuden ja hyvinvoinnin perusta" kuullostaa minusta tätä nykyä varsin ankealta, juurikin nykyaikaa kuvaavalta länsimaiselta aivopesulta. Siitä näkyy niin kovin suoraan se mitä meiltä halutaan. Olemmekin tätä nykyä entistä enemmän jotenkin koneita joilta odotetaan tätä tuottavuutta. Tätä logiikkaa vasten ei ole mikään ihme että länsimaiset ihmiset ovat nykyään entistä enemmän onnettomampia.
> Olen jo jonkin aikaa pohtinut vakavasti sitä että asuisin jossain rauhallisemmassa paikassa, Tampere kun alkaa jo olemaan niin rasittavan iso ettei aina jaksa olla täällä. Myönteinen ratikkapäätös voikin olla se ratkaiseva tekijä lähtööni, koska se vaikuttaa kaupungin tiiviyteen, yleisilmeeseen ja asukasmäärään niin radikaalisti.
> Näin linja-autoharrastajanakin pidän ehdottomasti eniten niistä kuvauspaikoista, joissa odotan pellonlaidalla sitä yhtä ja ainoaa autoa saapuvaksi, ja josta nappaan sellaisen kuvan jossa ei näy muuta kuin kyseinen auto maalaismaisemineen. Joidenkin mielestä tämä voi olla tylsää ja tehotonta, mutta kaupunkien bussit jotka myös ovat tehokkuusajattelun raffinoimia toistensa kopioita, ei jaksa tätä nykyä suuremmin innostaa.


Itse taas olen maalta kotoisin ja en ymmärrä miksi esim. pääkaupunkiseutua rakennetaan niin väljästi ja matalasti. Toki viime aikoina korkeaa rakentamista ollaan lisätty ja hankkeita joita tullaan toteuttamaan on päätökset tehty. Varsinkin juna- ja metroasemien lähelle tulisi rakentaa tiiviisti ja korkeasti vaikka ilman autopaikkoja. Korson asema on hyvä esim. jota ei voi ymmärtää miksi sen ympäristö on tuollainen kuin on. Onneksi asiat on pikkuhiljaa muuttumassa ja Lujatalo on jo rakentamassa uutta 16-kerroksista kerrostaloa. Myös muut vanhat epäkäytännölliset rakennukset tullaan ajan kanssa purkamaan ja asuntorakentamista tulee tilalle. Leinelän asemalla on mielenkiintoista seurata aseman ympäristön rakentamista. Itse olisin toivonut korkeampaa rakentamista, tosin en tiedä vaikuttaako lentokenttä siihen. Toinen asia mikä ihmetyttää on bussin ja ratikan vertaaminen kuin ne olisi liikkumisen kannalta sama asia. Mm. ratikoitten matkustusmukavuus ja pakokaasuttomuus ovat tiiviissä modernissa kaupungissa paljon miellyttävämpää kuin busseissa. Kannatan myös Kruunusiltojen rakentamista, kuten Pekka Sauri sanoi; kaikkea ei voi mitata rahassa. Onneksi Suomessa on helppoa ja halpaa muuttaa maalle. Siellä toki pitää huomioida että palvelut ei välttämättä ole lähellä ja se pitää hyväksyä, isommalle määrälle ihmisiä vaan on järkevämpää tuottaa enemmän palveluita. Kaupungistuminen  on maailman laajuinen ilmiö ja en oikein jaksa uskoa että sitä voi keinotekoisesti pysäyttää, koska suurin osa ihmisistä haluaa niin.

----------


## Eppu

Lueskelinpa uudelleen kaupungin sivuilta löytyvää selvitystä 0+-vaihtoehdosta. Kyllä jo selailun jälkeen voin sanoa olevani entistä selkeämmin ratikkaa vastaan ja mielummin tällaisen runkobussivaihtoehdon kannalla. Sivulta 18 jopa löytyy seuraavanlainen sepustus: _"Sisääntuloväylien ruuhkautuminen on hieman voimakkaampaa runkobussivaihtoehdossa kuin raitiotievaihtoehdossa, sillä oletettu joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto‐osuuden kasvu ei toteudu samoin kuin raitiotievaihtoehdossa (2% ‐yksikön ero kulkumuoto‐osuudessa)."_ Eli luinko oikein, vain 2%-yksikön ero kulkumuoto-osuudessa eroa ennusteessa?! Tämähän ei kuullosta yhtään siltä, että moista kiskokuljetusta kannattaisi rakentaa kun se on niin järjettömän kallis. Ja tuo runkobussivaihtoehto tuntuu sitäpaitsi varsin järkevältä toimenpiteineen, joskin mm. Lielahden/Hiedanrannan osalta olisi vielä parannettavaa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Valtion virkamiehet ovat puolestaan tiukkoina Tampereen ratikkahankkeen rahoituksen suhteen:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/valtiolta_ei_t...?ref=leiki-uup

----------


## Jykke

> Ja tuo runkobussivaihtoehto tuntuu sitäpaitsi varsin järkevältä toimenpiteineen, joskin mm. Lielahden/Hiedanrannan osalta olisi vielä parannettavaa.


 Runkobussissa ja ratikassa pitää muistaa välityskyky. Nyt halutaan koko Hervannan valtaväylältä viisi bussilinjaa muuttaa yhdeksi 7,5 min. välein kulkevaksi ratikkalinjaksi. Voihan tuon toki yhdellä runkobussilinjallakin tehdä teknisesti, mutta välityskyvyn heikkouden takia se vaatisi huomattavan tiheän bussirallin. Tämä nostaa liikennöintikuluja ja tukkii entuudestaan busseista täynnä olevan Hämeenkadun. Lisäksi näillä volyymeillä oleva runkoreitti olisi syytä eristää muusta liikenteestä niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista. Jos busseille aletaan rakentamaan omia kaistoja ja katuosuuksia on rakennuskulut jo lähellä ratikkaväylää. PK-seudun linja 550 on oiva esimerkki, kun pikaratikalle ajateltua linjaa ajetaan huonomman välityskyvyn omaavilla runkobusseilla. 

Tampereen ratikalle on laskettu yli 40 000 päivittäistä nousijaa. Tämä luku toteutuu jo nyt pysäkkinousujen muodossa ratikan reitillä. Luvusta kuitenkin puuttuu kokonaan ratikan varteen tuleva uudisrakentaminen ja raidekertoimen vaikutus, josta on kokemusta paitsi ulkomailta niin myös Helsingistä. Lisäksi ratikka parantaisi Tampereella bussiliikenteen kustannustehokkuutta. Liityntälinjoilla Hervannassa ja Koillis-Tampereella saataisiin tiheämpi vuoroväli busseille samalla rahalla tai, jopa vähemmällä mitä nyt maksetaan harvemmin kulkevista suorista linjoista, samalla tukkimatta keskustan katuja. Tämä toki tarkottaisi pakollista vaihtoa matkustajalle, joka on kiistatta haitta, mutta suunnitelmiin tutustuneena voin sanoa, että Tampereella vaihtopysäkit Hervantakeskukselle, Hakametsään ja TAYS:ille on tehty niin hyviksi ja helpoiksi kuin vain on mahdollista. Voikin kysyä että otatko mielummin kaksi kertaa tunnissa kulkevan bussin suoralla yhteydellä keskustaan vai neljä kertaa tunnissa menevän vaihdollisen. 

Nousseista kustannuksista huolimatta hyödyt Tampereen ratikassa ovat edelleen kiistattoman korkeat. Omasta mielestäni kuokka maahan lisäkuluista huolimatta, mutta ymmärrän että 250 miljoonan raja on monille suuri kynnys. Tähän voitaisiin tehdä ratkaisu jättämällä joko TAYS:in tai Lentävänniemen haara rakentamatta. Tämä tosin on ratkaisuna kaksiteräinen miekka, sillä Lentävänniemeen ratikka ei korvaisi kuin yhden bussilinjan käytännössä, mutta taasen Lielahteen suunniteltu uudisrakentaminen pohjautuu ratikan välityskykyyn. TAYS:in haaralla taasen saataisiin vähennettyä keskustan bussirallia ja sen kustannuksia.

----------


## Eppu

> Voikin kysyä että otatko mielummin kaksi kertaa tunnissa kulkevan bussin suoralla yhteydellä keskustaan vai neljä kertaa tunnissa menevän vaihdollisen.


Jaa-a. Tämä onkin hyvä kysymys. Luulenpa että äänestäisin jaloillani siten että muuttaisin johonkin sellaiseen paikkaan missä en näkisi lainkaan koko ratikan vaikutuksia - siis niitä kaikkia yksitoikkoisen rumia betonitaloja jotka tuhoavat mm. Lielahden rantojen maiseman. Radikaalimmassa tapauksessa saattaisin hyvinkin asua paikassa johon länsimainen tehokkuus-oravanpyöräyhteiskunta ei lonkeroineen ulotu. Lievemmässä tapauksessa puolestaan jossain missä oman auton omistaminen on kenties jopa välttämätöntä ja missä vielä on rauhaa ja hiljaisuutta. Elämä on valintoja, eikä ole mun valinta elää täyteen ahdetussa kaupungissa. Vielä menee tosin, mutta tiukkaa tekee jo nyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Elämä on valintoja, eikä ole mun valinta elää täyteen ahdetussa kaupungissa.


Juuri näin. Mutta ei ole mahdollista tehdä valintoja, jos ei ole valinnan varaa. Niille, jotka haluavat asua maaseudun ja kaupungin sekoittavassa metsälähiössä, on sitä ollut tarjolla yllin kyllin. Niille, jotka haluaat asua kaupungissa, ei ole kaupunkia tullut lisää tarjolle puoleen vuosisataan. Mutta sen puolen vuosisadan aikana maaseudulla ja lähiöissä asuvat autoilijat ovat tulleet ja ahtaneet sen vähän kaupungin täyteen autojaan.

Raitiotien teko Tampereelle ei johda yhdenkään metsälähiön purkamiseen ja muuttamiseen kaupungiksi. Raitiotie ei myöskään estä autoilijoita ajamasta lähiöiden kauppakeskuksiin tai vaikka Ideaparkkiin. Autoilijat saavat jatkossa ajaa jopa Tampereen kaupungin läpi entistä vauhdikkaammin rantatunnelia pitkin. Miksi siis pitää vastustaa sitä, että ne ihmiset, jotka haluavat valita toisin kuin autoilevat lähiöiden ja maaseudun asukkaat, saavat myös sitä mitä haluavat?

Lielahden rannoista valittaminen on myös vailla perusteita. Ainoa, mikä autoilijan kannalta muuttuu, on maisema Pispalan harjun pohjoispuolen kohdalla. Eivät metsälähiöt siitä pilaannu, että parin kilometrin päähän Keskustorista rakennetaan uutta kaupunkia kaupunkilaisille. Väitän, että Lielahden entisen sellutehtaan rähjäisen alueen rakentaminen on kaikille, jopa autoilijoille ja heidän maisemilleen eduksi.

Lähiöiden autoilijoilla on syytä olla hyvillään ratikan tekemisestä kaupungin talouden kannalta. Kun kaupungin menot asukasta kohden alenevat, se on myös lähiöasukkaan etu. Lähiöt ovat kallista kaupunkirakennetta, joten kaupungin kyky ylläpitää lähiöitä paranee, kun uudet asukkaat tulevat asumaan halvemmin ylläpidettävään kaupunkiin.

Ratikan kustannuksista vielä on sanottava, että kustannusten nousu on itse asiassa vain hyvä asia, eli positiivinen ongelma. Yleissuunnitelmaan nähden kustannukset nousevat siksi, että ratikalla on kasvanut tarve. Jos ja kun on kuljetettava enemmän matkustajia ja palveltava suurempaa kerrosala- ja väestömäärää, on selvä, että tarvitaan isompia vaunuja ja tehokkaampi järjestelmä. Täysperävaunuyhdistelmä maantiellä on kalliimpi kuin 2-akselinen kuorma-auto, mutta ei kukaan valita siitä, että isomman kuorman kuljettamiseen tarvittava auto maksaa enemmän. Mutta nyt valitetaan siitä, että ratikka houkuttelee joukkoliikenteeseen enemmän matkustajia kuin aiemmin on uskottu.

Kun halutaan ja saadaan enemmän, se myös maksaa enemmän. Mutta kuten vaikutusarviosta nähdään, myös hyötyjä saadaan enemmän. Ratikassa niin kuin monessa muussakin kysynnän kasvu on toivottavaa ja se tuottaa enemmän sekä parantaa tuottavuutta. Mutta luonnollisesti on myös panostettava enemmän.

Antero

----------


## sub

> Nousseista kustannuksista huolimatta hyödyt Tampereen ratikassa ovat edelleen kiistattoman korkeat. Omasta mielestäni kuokka maahan lisäkuluista huolimatta, mutta ymmärrän että 250 miljoonan raja on monille suuri kynnys. Tähän voitaisiin tehdä ratkaisu jättämällä joko TAYS:in tai Lentävänniemen haara rakentamatta. Tämä tosin on ratkaisuna kaksiteräinen miekka, sillä Lentävänniemeen ratikka ei korvaisi kuin yhden bussilinjan käytännössä, mutta taasen Lielahteen suunniteltu uudisrakentaminen pohjautuu ratikan välityskykyyn. TAYS:in haaralla taasen saataisiin vähennettyä keskustan bussirallia ja sen kustannuksia.


 TAYS:in haaran voisi jättää ihan hyvin odottamaan sitä, että keskussairaalan rooli ainoastaan väliaikaisena päätepysäkkinä matkalla itään ymmärretään. Kuokka maahan tuolla vasta kun valtio ja kunta ovat saaneet tie/katupaininsa käytyä niin että mutkaradan sijaan siellä mennään suoraviivaisesti Teiskontien linjaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Lielahden rannoista valittaminen on myös vailla perusteita. Ainoa, mikä autoilijan kannalta muuttuu, on maisema Pispalan harjun pohjoispuolen kohdalla. Eivät metsälähiöt siitä pilaannu, että parin kilometrin päähän Keskustorista rakennetaan uutta kaupunkia kaupunkilaisille. Väitän, että Lielahden entisen sellutehtaan rähjäisen alueen rakentaminen on kaikille, jopa autoilijoille ja heidän maisemilleen eduksi.


Entisenä lentävänniemeläisenä (mikäli lasket sen tässä tapauksessa metsälähiöksi) väittäisin toisin. Matka keskustasta sinne kestää edelleenkin kumipyöräisellä kuljettimella hyvinkin kohtuullisen ajan verrattuna sen etäisyyteen keskustasta. Tämän mahdollistaa suhteellisen suora ja nopea reitti Paasikiventietä, jossa on vieläpä suhteellisen vähän pysäkkejä - mikä toki mahdollistaa reitin nopeuden. Raitiotien vaikutukset reitin varrella olisivat varsin radikaalit. Matka ei enää kestäisi sitä kahtakymmentä minuuttia, vaan todennäköisesti kasvaisi ja reitin varrella olevat maisemat muuttuisivat varsin kolkoiksi ja yksitoikkoisiksi. Samoin maisema esimerkiksi upean Lielahden kartanon alueelta keskustaan ja Pispalaan päin muuttuisi sellaiseksi, etten ainakaan minä viitsisi sitä kovin mielelläni katsella. Ruuhkaisuus ja sen aiheuttama hälinä ja melu yleistyisivät. Lisäksi viime hetken reittimuutos ei mahdollistaisi enää lentävänniemeläiseltä yhtä kätevää asiointia Lielahden ostosparatiisialueella kun paljon kehuttu ja erinomainen raitiotievaunu ei kulkisi kovin läheltä sitä. Kiitän onneani että vuosi sitten löytyi uusi koti Tampereen kenties parhaimmalta asuinalueelta, Petsamosta. Niinpä en tarvitsisi ratikkaa mihinkään tälläkään hetkellä, mikäli se olisi olemassa.

Elämä on todellakin valintoja. Suomi on iso maa ja täällä on paljon mahdollisuuksia. Vaan on se niinkin että tiiviisti rakennettu kolkko betonikaupunki tarjoaa elämiseen kovin vähän vaihtoehtoja. Jo asumisen kalliit kulut eivät nimittäin anna kovinkaan paljoa liikkumavaraa, mikäli haluaa elää jollakin muulla tavalla kuin useimpien tietämättään valitsemassa oravanpyörässä.

----------


## Jykke

> Vaan on se niinkin että tiiviisti rakennettu kolkko betonikaupunki tarjoaa elämiseen kovin vähän vaihtoehtoja. Jo asumisen kalliit kulut eivät nimittäin anna kovinkaan paljoa liikkumavaraa, mikäli haluaa elää jollakin muulla tavalla kuin useimpien tietämättään valitsemassa oravanpyörässä.


 Itse profiloidun vahvasti kaupunkilaisena ja kaupunkien kehityksen puolesta toimijana. Todellisuudessa ollaan tultu jo todella kauas 60 ja 70-lukujen betonikuutioista. Nykyaikainen kaupunkirakentaminen on alkanut palaamaan selkeästi takaisin oikean korttelikaupungin rakentamiseen, jossa palvelut ja asuminen kohtaavat oivasti. Itse haluan elävän ja vilkkaan Tampereen kaupungin uinuvan maaseutukylän sijaan. 

Puhut ihmisten tietämättään valitsemasta oravanpyörästä. Oma näkemykseni oravanpyörästä on pikemminkin Nurmijärvellä asuminen omakotitalossa pellonlaidassa, jossa jokaisella perheenjäsenellä on oltava auto/mopoauto jotta pääsisi yhtään mihinkään. Oma valintani ja tavoitteeni on asua korttelikaupungissa ilman autoa, hyvien julkisten yhteyksien varressa, siten että palvelut kuten kaupat, kahvilat ym. ovat kävelyetäisyyksien päässä. Ja tämän asumismuodon olen tietoisesti valinnut itselleni sopivaksi vaihtoehdoksi. 

Tampereen väkiluku tulee kasvamaan tuli ratikkaa tai ei. Se on fakta. Siksi onkin nyt neitseellistä jo ruveta ratikan ja uudisrakentamisen myötä tekemään kunnollista kaupunkia, jossa autoilulle kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto on julkinen liikenne ja uudet asuinalueet, sekä tiivistysrakentaminen ovat hyvien yhteyksien, sekä paikallisten palveluiden ääressä. Tampere on kaupunkielämää haluavien lisäksi vielä oiva valinta maaseudusta haikailevillekin, koska meillähän on loistava Teiskon maalaisreservaatti edelleen käytössä - hyvillä bussiyhteyksillä kiitos kasvavan kaupungin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Elämä on todellakin valintoja. Suomi on iso maa ja täällä on paljon mahdollisuuksia. Vaan on se niinkin että tiiviisti rakennettu kolkko betonikaupunki tarjoaa elämiseen kovin vähän vaihtoehtoja. Jo asumisen kalliit kulut eivät nimittäin anna kovinkaan paljoa liikkumavaraa, mikäli haluaa elää jollakin muulla tavalla kuin useimpien tietämättään valitsemassa oravanpyörässä.


Kuten totesin, elämässä voi tehdä valintoja vain, jos on valinnan varaa. Erilaista maaseutua ja metsälähiöitä on valittavaksi vaikka kuinka ja kaikissa Suomen kaupungeissa. Elävää ja elinkelpoista kaupunkiasumista ei ole valittavana. Ja juuri sen vuoksi sen hinta on korkea siellä, missä sitä on. Kaupunkiasunnon kallis hinta ei johdu siitä, että sen tekeminen olisi kalliimpaa kuin asuntojen tekeminen metsien keskelle lähiöihin. Ainoa korkean hinnan syy on kysyntä. Eli kaupunkiasumista haluavat useammat ihmiset kuin miten paljon kaupunkiasuntoja on tarjolla.

Kaupunki asuinympäristönä on ensisjassa makuasia. On käynyt selväksi, että sinä Eppu et halua asua kaupungissa. Mutta kuten kaupunkiasuntojen kysynnästä nähdään, moni muu haluaa. Kaupunkia voidaan rakentaa monella tavalla, myös niin, että ympäristöstä tehdään kolkkoa. Mutta sama pätee lähiöihin. Kolkko kuvaa hyvin suurinta osaa 1970- ja 1980-luvuilla rakennettuja suomalaisia ja muitakin eurooppalaisia betonielementtilähiöitä. Ethän itsekään halua asua sellaisessa, vaan olet paennut 1920-luvun omakotialueelle, vaikka ihan vieressäkin olisi lähiökerrostaloja.

Petsamo on asemakaavan perusrakenteelta korttelikaupunkia kuten Tampereen keskustakin. Petsamo ei edes perustu autoiluun, kaupunkikeskustan tapaan, koska ei 1920-luvulla voinut kaupunkia suunnitella siten, että kaikki liikkuvat autoilla. Mutta eiköhän siellä joka kodissa nyt ole vähintään yksi auto. Autot eivät kuitenkaan ole Petsamossa kiusaksi, koska niitä asuu siellä vähän, vain ehkä noin 1,25 autoa taloa kohden. Ei ole parkkikenttiä ja jatkuvaa henkilöautoliikennettä kuten kerrostalolähiöissä, joissa yhden Petsamon omakotitontin kokoisella alueella asuu hyvinkin 35 autoa. Siis siten, että autojen omistajat asuvat kerrostalossa yhdellä omakotitontilla ja autot parkkikentällä sitten viereisellä tontilla.

Siinä on Petsamon vieressä Saukkola ja Vainiokadun eteläpuoli, joka vielä 1960-luvulla oli samanlaista kuin Petsamo ja Vainiokadun pohjoispuoli nyt. Saukkolan kerrostaloasuminen perustuu autoiluun. Itse pidän sitä kolkompana kuin vaikkapa Kuninkaankatua keskustassa. Kuitenkaan kokonaisuudessaan Saukkola ja sen uudelleen omakotialueesta kerrostaloiksi rakennettu ympäristö ei ole kovin tehokasta. Parkkikenttien kolkkoutta paikataan sillä, että tonttien väliin jätetään viheralueita. Lopputulos onkin sellainen, että pientalot muuttuvat kerrostaloiksi, mutta aluetehokkuus ei juuri kasva. Eli alueella ei asu paljoa enempää ihmisiä kuin pientaloalueellakaan. Ja tämän päälle tulee sitten eriytynyt kaupunkirakenne, jossa liikkuminen on pitkien matkojen vuoksi pakko tehdä autolla. Koska väestömäärä ei elätä kävelyetäisyydellä olevia palveluita, kuten oikeassa kaupungissa.

Viestissäsi sanot, ettet tarvitse ratikkaa. Väitän, että itse asiassa tarvitset. Se, että voit asua Petsamon kaltaisella alueella ja nauttia parin kilometrin päässä olevista palveluista Tampereen keskustassa perustuu siihen, että kaikki tamperelaiset eivät asu kuten petsamolaiset. Tiiviimmin asuvien tamperelaisten määrä ylläpitää palvelut, joista sinäkin pääset nauttimaan. Ratikka tuo Tampereen keskustaan entistä enemmän ihmisiä palveluiden ylläpitämiseksi ja kehittymiseksi, ja se on sinunkin hyötysi. Ja sekin, että voit ajaa autollasi keskustaan asioimaan, on tulevaisuudessa ratikan ansiota. Muuten et sinne autoinesi etkä edes bussillasi mahtuisi.

Antero

----------


## Heikki K

> TAYS:in haaran voisi jättää ihan hyvin odottamaan sitä, että keskussairaalan rooli ainoastaan väliaikaisena päätepysäkkinä matkalla itään ymmärretään. Kuokka maahan tuolla vasta kun valtio ja kunta ovat saaneet tie/katupaininsa käytyä niin että mutkaradan sijaan siellä mennään suoraviivaisesti Teiskontien linjaa.


TAYS ei varmaankaan jää päätepysäkiksi, mutta sen alueella on aivan järkyttävä määrä työpaikkoja alueen koko huomioiden (en nyt jaksa etsiskellä lukuja). Haara siirrettiin kesken suunnitelun mukaan ensimmäiseen vaiheeseen, koska sillä saatiin kokonaishyödyt suuremmiksi. Jos se nyt jätettäisiin pois, ensimmäisen vaiheen kannattavuusluku voisi romahtaa. Ja sehän ei tässä päätöksenteossa käy, läpi mennäkseen hankkeen pitää olla heti kannattava eikä vasta pitkällä tähtäimellä.

----------


## Heikki K

Perjantain ratoksi Tampereella julkaistiin tällainen viimehetken kampanja, jolla yritetään vielä kampittaa ratikkahanketta. Sehän on tulossa päätöksentekoon reilun kuukauden päästä. http://www.hameenkatu.fi/

Kannattaa vilkaista, koska sisältää äänestyksen. Muuten voin tiivistää sisällön tähän: kenties älyttömintä mitä tällä saralla on esitetty. Ratikka estää poikittaisliikennettä Hämeenkadulla, joten laitetaan sen sijaan sukkulabussi puolen minuutin välein. Ratikka on huono koska tuo vaihtoja suorien yhteyksien tilalle vaihtoja, oten laitetaan pakkovaihto _kaikille_ Hämeenkadulle pyrkiville. VMP.

En sano kuka julkaisi, koska sitä ei kerrota missään. Arvailla voi aihetta sivunneiden juttujen perusteella.
http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...obussi-tilalle
http://www.eskoerkkila.fi/blogi/2016/08/26/12125

----------


## tlajunen

- Matalalattiaisuus mainitaan sähköbussin eduksi. Aivan kuin raitiovaunut eivät olisi matalalattiaisia.
- Väitetään, että raiteet estävät kadun lämmityksen. Mites Aleksanterinkatu Helsingissä?

----------


## petteri

> Perjantain ratoksi Tampereella julkaistiin tällainen viimehetken kampanja, jolla yritetään vielä kampittaa ratikkahanketta. Sehän on tulossa päätöksentekoon reilun kuukauden päästä. http://www.hameenkatu.fi/
> 
> Kannattaa vilkaista, koska sisältää äänestyksen. Muuten voin tiivistää sisällön tähän: kenties älyttömintä mitä tällä saralla on esitetty. Ratikka estää poikittaisliikennettä Hämeenkadulla, joten laitetaan sen sijaan sukkulabussi puolen minuutin välein. Ratikka on huono koska tuo vaihtoja suorien yhteyksien tilalle vaihtoja, oten laitetaan pakkovaihto _kaikille_ Hämeenkadulle pyrkiville. VMP.


Varsinaiset järjen jättiläiset näyttävät todellakin olleen asialla. Tuossa vaihtoehtoisessa suunnitelmassa on enemmän reikiä kuin seulassa.

Toivotaan, että vastustajien lobbaustaidot ovat yhtä vakuuttavat.

----------


## Heikki K

Tuosta selvityksestä voi tehdä pitkän listan vastaavia kysymyksiä. tärkein kysymys on kuitenkin: miksi se on tehty. Siihen minulla ei ole vastausta. Hevosmiesten tietotoimistosta on kuulunut, että sivuston takana on kiinteistösijoitusyhtiö Taitokaari. Sen osoite on Bulevardilla Helsingissä - ratikan varrella - ja heillä siellä paljon omistuksia, mutta taustalta löytyy tamperelaiset rahamiehet Pentti Välkki ja Hannu Koivuniemi (ja saattoi olla muitakin). Taitokaari omistaa mm. Tuulensuun kiinteistön, jota käytetään noissa esimerkkikuvissa. Mikä tässä oikein on takana? Ei kai kokeneet kiinteistösijoittajat voi olla sitä mieltä, että ratikkapysäkki heidän omistamansa talon edessä voisi laskea sen sijoituksen arvoa? En ymmärrä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Kulttuurissamme ylläpidetään sellaista käsitystä, että rahamiehet ja rahanaiset ovat rahansa ahkeruudella ja älykkyydellä tehneet. Useimmiten kyse on kuitenkin vain sattumasta. Ei siis pidä yllättyä, jos pääoman edustajat toimivat epärationaalisesti. Välillä osuu, välillä ei. Ei pidä automaattisesti olettaa, että kiinteistösijoittajilla, isoillakaan sellaisilla, olisi kovin valistuneita näkemyksiä kaupunkisuunnittelusta tai kaupunkiliikenteetä. Satun tietämään.

----------


## Jykke

Tänään oli tämän "mullistavan" vaihtoehdon mainos Aamulehden etusivulla. Rahaa ei selkeästi puutu näinkin hullun vision mainostamiseen. Tämä menee samaan kategoriaan kuin Laajasalon lautta tai köysirata ratikan vaihtoehtona.

Itseäni kiehtoo psykologia kaiken tämän takana. Uskovatko nämä keksijät näihin viritelmiin oikeasti vai yrittävätkö tietoisesti vain höynäyttää päättäjiä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Itseäni kiehtoo psykologia kaiken tämän takana. Uskovatko nämä keksijät näihin viritelmiin oikeasti vai yrittävätkö tietoisesti vain höynäyttää päättäjiä?


Jos keksijöinä on liikemiehiä, niin kyseessä voi olla ihan tietoista FUD-tekniikan käyttöä (jos ko. tekniikka ei ole tuttu, niin googlaamalla FUD löytää siitä tietoa). Mitä enemmän päättäjille jää epäilys, että parempia vaihtoehtoja saattaisi olla tarjolla, sitä helpompaa heidän on sanoa ei ratikalle.

----------


## petteri

> Jos keksijöinä on liikemiehiä, niin kyseessä voi olla ihan tietoista FUD-tekniikan käyttöä (jos ko. tekniikka ei ole tuttu, niin googlaamalla FUD löytää siitä tietoa). Mitä enemmän päättäjille jää epäilys, että parempia vaihtoehtoja saattaisi olla tarjolla, sitä helpompaa heidän on sanoa ei ratikalle.


Mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Käytännössä Tampereen ratikka on kyllä poliittisesti niin hiuskarvan varassa, että FUD voi vaikuttaa ratkaiseviin ääniin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Ovela veto Kummolan Kalelta tuo yliopiston kautta kulkevan reitin selvittämisvaatimus.

Noinkohan valtuusto hylkää ratikan, Kalella on aika paljon mielipidejohtajan valtaa. Ei pelkästään kokoomuksessa vaan muutoinkin.

Yksi jos toinenkin valtuutettu on alkanut vapista päätöksen edessä. Oma veikkaukseni on, että ratikkaprojekti kaatuu kolmen äänen marginaalilla.

Jännä miten lähes varmana pidetty päätösasetelma on nopeasti muuttunut. No, eihän Brexitiäkään juuri kukaan osannut ennustaa. Tampereen ratikassa on sentään hiukan pienemmästä yllätyksestä kysymys..

----------


## petteri

Aamulehden pari viikkoa sitten tekemässä valtuustokyselyssä ratikan kannattajia oli 28, vastustajia 21 ja 13 ei ollut päättänyt kantaansa. Viittä valtuutettua ei tavoitettu. Enemmistöön vaaditaan 34 ääntä.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/nain...-rakentamista/

Tiukaksi menee, ennustan ratikan läpimenoa äänin 34 -31, kaksi tyhjää.

----------


## Multsun poika

En ole nähnyt vielä yhtään valtuutettua, joka olisi kääntynyt ei-puolueesta ratikan kannattajaksi nyt viime kuukausina. Lähes kaikki 13 "en osaa sanoa"-vastaajaa vetosivat nousseisiin kustannuksiin, eli juuri hankkeen akilleen kantapäähän.

Valtio avustaa vielä tahattomasti ei-puoluetta kertomalla, että Tampereen ratikka ehkä saa lisärahaa ehkä ei. Valtiolla on niin epäluotettava maine sopimuskumppanina, että tätäkin taatusti käytetään keppihevosena.

----------


## petteri

> Aamulehden pari viikkoa sitten tekemässä valtuustokyselyssä ratikan kannattajia oli 28, vastustajia 21 ja 13 ei ollut päättänyt kantaansa. Viittä valtuutettua ei tavoitettu. Enemmistöön vaaditaan 34 ääntä.
> 
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/nain...-rakentamista/


Katsotaanpa noita viittä, joita ei tavoitettu ja spekuloidaan vähän lisää.

Pia Viitanen ja Peter Löfberg taitavat olla kyllä puolella. Jos nuo tuo oletus pitää paikkansa ja kyllä puolelta ei ole siirtymää ei-linjalle, kannattajia olisi 30.

Neljä puuttuu, 16 ääntä tarjolla.

Ei puolelle voitaneen ei osaa sanoa osastosta Aamulehden lausuntojen perusteella lisätä Martti Höyssä ja Ilpo Sirviö. Timo Hanhilahti (vihr) äänestänee kuitenkin ryhmänsä mukana kyllä ja Seppo Silvennoinen(ps) ei.

31-24, 12 ääntä jaossa, 34 tarvitaan. Kokoomuksen kaupunki- ja joukkoliikenneaktiivit, nyt lobbaamaan ja lujaa! Ja vihreät hei, Timo Hanhilahden ääni voi ratkaista tämän hankkeen, joten hänen kanssaan ehkä kannattaisi keskustella, kun hän on vielä epävarma.

----------


## sub

Eikös Hanhilahti ole kepuli? Tämä vastustajien loppumetrien vyörytys oli täysin odotettavissa, ja paikallisen valtamedian tulituki on taattu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös Hanhilahti ole kepuli? Tämä vastustajien loppumetrien vyörytys oli täysin odotettavissa, ja paikallisen valtamedian tulituki on taattu.


Se on selvää että loppumetreillä vastustajat heräävät. Vaan mikä sen todellinen merkitys sitten on?

Toimiiko Tampereen valtuustossa ryhmäkuri? Höyssähän kyllä vastustaa viimeiseen asti, mutta uskaltaako äänestää puolueensa kantaa vastaan vai jättäytyykö esim. pois äänestyksestä?

----------


## lunastaja

On ajauduttu ikävään tilanteeseen vain sen takia, että kiveen lyötyyn 250 miljoonan kattoon ei allianssin toimesta kyetty. Politikointi ja kabinettidiilaus ratkaisevat asian.

Lähdetään siitä, että varmat 28 kyllä pitävät. Jos eivät pidä, niin hanke kaatuu. Kuten mainittua tarvitaan kuusi valtuutettua äänestämään ratikan puolesta (poikkeus esim. jos yksi tyhjä, äänet menevät tasan 33-33, valtuuston pj Marinin ääni ratkaisee eli ratikka toteutetaan.). AL:n ei tavoitetuista Viitanen ja Vikman lienevät varmuudella ratikan kannalla (+2). EOS porukasta Airaksista on vaikea Tredean toimitusjohtajana nähdä ainakaan ei-miehenä (+1). Aleksovski on mielipidevaikuttaja ja hänen kyllä tarkoittaa samalla useampaa muuta kannattajaa, mutta kabinettidiilaus voi merkitä äänestyksessä myös kielteistä kantaa. Pormestari voi saada Sirenin ja Jäntin ratikan taakse, mutta varmaa tämä ei ole. Sasi peesaa Löfbergiä, molempien uskon äänestävän ei. Muut miellän automaattisesti ei-leiriin. Summa summarum, kyllä ääniä on varmuudella korkeintaan 31. Ei-puolella olevat tarvitsevat kuitenkin lähes kaikki vapaat äänet, joten tiukalle menee.

----------


## kivisuo

Eiköhän kannattaisi vielä selvityttää ainakin lautta- ja köysiratavaihtoehdot.

----------


## petteri

> . Aleksovski on mielipidevaikuttaja ja hänen kyllä tarkoittaa samalla useampaa muuta kannattajaa, mutta kabinettidiilaus voi merkitä äänestyksessä myös kielteistä kantaa. Pormestari voi saada Sirenin ja Jäntin ratikan taakse, mutta varmaa tämä ei ole. Sasi peesaa Löfbergiä, molempien uskon äänestävän ei. Muut miellän automaattisesti ei-leiriin. Summa summarum, kyllä ääniä on varmuudella korkeintaan 31. Ei-puolella olevat tarvitsevat kuitenkin lähes kaikki vapaat äänet, joten tiukalle menee.


Tämän perusteella vaikuttaa, että Aleksovski taitaa sitten ratkaista. Ainakin niin, että jos Aleksovski sanoo kyllä, ratikka toteutuu.

Kokoomuksen ääniä voi olla kyllä vaikea ennustaa, sieltä voi tulla ylläreitä.

----------


## killerpop

Tällä hetkellä puhutaan 33 miljoonan uron ylityksistä, mutta jos Lielahti halutaan oikeasti palvella, ovat ylitykset vähintään 47 M

Raitiotieallianssi sanoi Ylen keskustelussa, että lännen reitti päätetään myöhemmin. Eli mahtaako valtuusto edes tietää mistä päättää, koska lännen reitti päätetään kuulemma joskus 2019.

Itse asun alkuperäisen ratikkareitin varrella. Tuo hädässä suunniteltu kustannuksia alentava reitti Hiedanrannan kautta on lopullinen niitti meidän kulkemisen hankaloittamiseen. Ikävä kyllä, Lielahdessa ei vielä tiedetä, kuin huonoksi heidän joukkoliikennepalvelut tulisivat, eikä varsinkaan alueen yrityksissä. 

Ihme kyllä, tämän päivän Aamulehteen oli taas piirretty case Kummolassa alkuperäinen ratikkareitti Lielahden kautta, eikä tuota budjettiversiota.

----------


## sub

Lännen reitti nyt on mitä on tällä hetkellä. Hätäisesti kursittu budjettikuntoon äänestystä varten, eikä varmaankaan liiemmin yhtymäkohtia reaalitulevaisuuteen. Kustannusarvaus, jota on helppo käyttää ratikkaa vastaan valtuuston väännöissä.

----------


## Kani

Sellaista poliittista kulttuuriahan on toivottu, että suuret hankkeet myytäisiin valtuustoille oikeilla, eikä kaunistelluilla hinnoilla. Jos kohta tässä taitaa olla vähän monimutkaisemmasta pelistä kyse.

----------


## Heikki K

> Tämän perusteella vaikuttaa, että Aleksovski taitaa sitten ratkaista. Ainakin niin, että jos Aleksovski sanoo kyllä, ratikka toteutuu.
> 
> Kokoomuksen ääniä voi olla kyllä vaikea ennustaa, sieltä voi tulla ylläreitä.


Yhtään en oikeasti tunne demarien ryhmää, mutta arvaan silti lämpimikseni, että tässä on joku Pekka Salmen (ryhmän PJ) ja Aleksovskin keskinäinen skaba, Salmen pitää ostaa Aleksovskin kyllä-ääni lupaamalla jotain.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------




> Tällä hetkellä puhutaan 33 miljoonan uron ylityksistä, mutta jos Lielahti halutaan oikeasti palvella, ovat ylitykset vähintään 47 M
> 
> Raitiotieallianssi sanoi Ylen keskustelussa, että lännen reitti päätetään myöhemmin. Eli mahtaako valtuusto edes tietää mistä päättää, koska lännen reitti päätetään kuulemma joskus 2019.
> 
> Itse asun alkuperäisen ratikkareitin varrella. Tuo hädässä suunniteltu kustannuksia alentava reitti Hiedanrannan kautta on lopullinen niitti meidän kulkemisen hankaloittamiseen. Ikävä kyllä, Lielahdessa ei vielä tiedetä, kuin huonoksi heidän joukkoliikennepalvelut tulisivat, eikä varsinkaan alueen yrityksissä. 
> 
> Ihme kyllä, tämän päivän Aamulehteen oli taas piirretty case Kummolassa alkuperäinen ratikkareitti Lielahden kautta, eikä tuota budjettiversiota.


Lielahden reitissä voi olla sekin, että säästöä keppihevosena käyttäen saadaan reitti sinne, minne Hiedanrannan suunnittelijat sen oikeasti haluavat. Siitähän tulee paljon isompi kuin nykyisestä lielahdesta, ja onhan se helpompi suunnitella uutta keskusta kun saa vetää ratikan optimaalisesti. Sille vaan on vaikea saada hyväksyntää, kun siellä ei vielä asu ketään ja samalla syrjäytetään nykyinen lielahti reuna-alueeksi. Ratikan hinnan karkaaminen tulee tässä apuun.

----------


## j-lu

Tampereen haasteet saada kyllä -päätöstä aikaan on vähän sama kuin oman jälkikasvunsa eksyksissä oloa seuraisi. Kaikki edellytykset ovat olemassa, mutta rohkeutta ja määrätietoisuutta puuttuu tehdä valinta, käydä ovesta sisään. Turhaa jossittelua ja pienistä asioista kasataan isot esteet.

Ei niillä linjauksilla ole lopulta suurtakaan väliä, koska tulevat kaavat ja päätökset tehdään kuitenkin valitun linjauksen mukaan. Raitiovaunu on paljon enemmän perustusta Tampereen tulevaisuudelle kuin ratkaisu Tampereen nykyiseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Mikä ei tarkoita, etteikö se olisi jälkimmäistäkin, vaan että suuri kuva on hukassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tampereen kaupunki on julkaissut tänään kaksi tiedotetta:

http://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kaup...3102016_4.html
Tampereen kaupunginhallitus esittää valtuustolle raitiotien rakentamista

http://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kaup...3102016_5.html
Tampereen raitiotien kalustotoimittajaksi Transtech Oy

Antero

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Tampereen raitiotien kalustotoimittajaksi Transtech Oy


 Seuraavassa myös Yleisradion uutisointia tästä päätöksestä (sisältää mm. Transtechin hyvin positiivisia näkemyksiä ko. hankinnasta):
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9206872

----------


## 339-DF

Onnittelen Tamperetta kotimaisesta valinnasta!

SRS-uutisissa http://uutiset.raitio.de/2016/10/03/...t-tampereelle/ kerrotaan hiukan lisää vaunusta. Väritystä ei ole vielä päätetty, kaikki muu aika pitkälti on. Tekniset perusratkaisut ovat identtiset Helsingin vaunun kanssa, suurempi minimikaarresäde mahdollistaa 37-metrisen vaunun.

----------


## Eppu

Tampere 1976, hauska minidokumentti: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3g2R9foF9Y

Haastattelut ovat mielenkiintoisia sikäli, että jo tuolloin samoja teemoja kuin nykyäänkin eli mm. liikenteen ruuhkautuminen. No, saasteet eivät enää ole niin ajankohtaisia, kun ajoneuvot eivät tupruta enää myrkkyjä siihen tahtiin kuin tuohon aikaan. Vaan onko ratikka silti se ainoa oikea ratkaisu nykyisiin ruuhkaongelmiin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaan onko ratikka silti se ainoa oikea ratkaisu nykyisiin ruuhkaongelmiin?


Ei kai se sentään ainoa ratkaisu ole. Mutta realistisin.

Ruuhkaa voisi tietysti hallita esimerkiksi kieltämällä autoliikenteen korttelikaupungin alueella, rakentamalla raitiovaunun sijaan maanalaisen metrolinjan tai pakkosiirtämällä väestöstä puolet Puolangalle. Jos lähtökohta kuitenkin on se, että kaupunki kasvaa kohtuullisen voimakkaasti mutta hallitusti ja rahaa on käytettävissä realistisia summia, niin raitiovaunu on vaihtoehdoista parhain.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tähän linkattuun uutiseen ei voi juuri muuta kommentoida kuin Jope Ruonansuun sanoitusta siteeeraten "Minä rakastan turkulaisia, miehiä, naisia, Mattia, Teppoa, Ruohosen Seppoa ...":
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9215077

----------


## MJG

> Vaan onko ratikka silti se ainoa oikea ratkaisu nykyisiin ruuhkaongelmiin?


Tampere on varsin ruuhkaton paikka, myös keskusta, ja siksi ratikasta ei ole ruuhkaongelmien ratkaisijaksi. Sen sijaan se hyvinkin jäntevöittää linjastoa ja laskeea julkisen liikenteen käyttökynnystä. Tampereen linja- ja tariffijärjestelmä on sen verran sekava ja monimutkainen, että satunnainen matkaaja pysyy kaukana nyssen ovesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tampere on varsin ruuhkaton paikka, myös keskusta, ja siksi ratikasta ei ole ruuhkaongelmien ratkaisijaksi. Sen sijaan se hyvinkin jäntevöittää linjastoa ja laskeea julkisen liikenteen käyttökynnystä. Tampereen linja- ja tariffijärjestelmä on sen verran sekava ja monimutkainen, että satunnainen matkaaja pysyy kaukana nyssen ovesta.


Raitiovaunun ydinajatus perustuu siihen, että se mahdollistaa kaupungin kasvun.

----------


## MJG

> Raitiovaunun ydinajatus perustuu siihen, että se mahdollistaa kaupungin kasvun.


Sehän nyt ei pidä paikkansa.  Useimmissa maailman ratikkakylissä verkosto päättyy jonnekin kantakaupungin reunamille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sehän nyt ei pidä paikkansa.  Useimmissa maailman ratikkakylissä verkosto päättyy jonnekin kantakaupungin reunamille.


Sitä aina joskus erehtyy kuvittelemaan, että itsestäänselvyyksiä ei tarvitsisi kirjoittaa auki. Mutta korjataan erehdys:

Tampereen raitiovaunun ydinajatus perustuu siihen, että se mahdollistaa Tampereen kaupungin kasvun.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Sehän nyt ei pidä paikkansa.  Useimmissa maailman ratikkakylissä verkosto päättyy jonnekin kantakaupungin reunamille.


Puhutte nyt eri asioista, siis sinä ja 339-DF. Koska raitioliikenne tarjoaa käytävässään bussiliikennettä suuremman kapasiteetin, niin tämä käytävä on mahdollista rakentaa tiiviimmin (l. Suurempi asukastiheys ja siten enemmän asukkaita kävelyetäisyydellä pysäkeistä. Asumisväljyyden oletetaan pysyvän samana, samoin "kävelyetäisyyden" olevan ratikka- ja bussipysäkeille yhtä suuri).

Kuitenkin pintajoukkoliikenteen järkevä palvelualue ulottuu vain etäisyydelle x keskustasta, tätä ulompana tarvitaan nopeampia joukkoliikennemuotoja, ts. motaribusseja tai täyseristettyä raideliikennettä raitiovaunujen, metrojunien tai lähijunien muodossa.

Kaupunkialuetta voidaan aivan hyvin laajentaa tuon pintaraitioliikenteen palvelualueen ulkopuolelle, mutta tällä on vaikutuksensa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuteen, etenkin niin kauan, kun kaupunkirakenne ei ole aidosti monikeskustainen.

Ja 339-DF:n pointin oletan olleen se, että raitioliikenteen hyödyntäminen kaavoituksessa mahdollistaisi Tampereen kaupungin väestönkasvun vähemmällä autoliikenteen ruuhkautumisella, kuin muut sellaiset vaihtoehdot, jotka ovat millään tavalla reaalistisia kustannusten ja yleisen hyväksyttävyyden kannalta.

----------


## petteri

Yksi pieni ja karvainen, mutta erittäin merkittävä, este Tampereen ratikan tieltä on raivattu. Liito-oravat eivät estä ratikan rakentamista.

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/ra...eella/Gn8SdSTC

Nyt sitten jännätään enää valtuuston päätöstä.

----------


## kuukanko

Kalustotoimittajan valinnasta on jätetty eilen valitus Markkinaoikeuteen.

Lähde: http://markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/index/vi...intaasiat.html

----------


## hmikko

^ Oli vissiin selviö, että valitus tulee, jos Transtech valitaan. Eipä ole ainakaan enää Skoda valittamassa syrjinnästä länsimarkkinoilla. Viimeisellä kierroksella mukana siis CAF, Stadler ja puolalainen PESA.

----------


## Kaffimaatti

*Tänään päätetään Tampereen ratikan rakentamisesta!*

Klo 17:00 alkaa kokous, voi katsoa netistä. Ratikasta päättäminen tulee esityslistaa seuraten keskivaiheilla.
Esityslista ja itse striimi: http://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kaup...T0gmx.html.stx

----------


## Ketorin

Bingo täyttyy kivasti.

----------


## petteri

Näyttää hyvältä. Viime aikoina näyttää löytyneen muutama lisäkannattaja Sdp:stä ja Kokoomuksesta. Mutta eihän tämä ole päätetty ennen nuijan kopautusta.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo on aivan hirivttän hauskaa teatteria tuo valtuuston keskustelu. Ketorinin ruudukosta on tainnut melkein kaikki kohdat jo täyttyä  saanhan kahvipaketin?

Parhaita paloja tarjoili äsken Terhi Kiemunki, jonka mielestä ratikka on aivan liian kallis ja sitten hän ehdotti sen siirtämistä maan alle. Silläkö se halpenee?  :Laughing: 

Sitä minä kyllä ihmettelen, miten nuo valtuutetut voivat olla niin hirvittävän pihalla. Nähtävästi mitään suunnitelmia ja selvityksiä ei ole luettu tai ainakaan luettua ei ole ymmärretty. Yleisesti näyttäisi siltä, että mitä enemmän on ikävuosia kertynyt, sitä hassumpia ovat puheet. Pahimmat vastustajat taitavat olla haudassa, kun ratikka aloittaa. Pitäiskö valtuutetuille määrätä yläikäraja?

----------


## Kaffimaatti

> Tuo on aivan hirivttän hauskaa teatteria tuo valtuuston keskustelu. Ketorinin ruudukosta on tainnut melkein kaikki kohdat jo täyttyä  saanhan kahvipaketin?
> 
> Parhaita paloja tarjoili äsken Terhi Kiemunki, jonka mielestä ratikka on aivan liian kallis ja sitten hän ehdotti sen siirtämistä maan alle. Silläkö se halpenee? 
> 
> Sitä minä kyllä ihmettelen, miten nuo valtuutetut voivat olla niin hirvittävän pihalla. Nähtävästi mitään suunnitelmia ja selvityksiä ei ole luettu tai ainakaan luettua ei ole ymmärretty. Yleisesti näyttäisi siltä, että mitä enemmän on ikävuosia kertynyt, sitä hassumpia ovat puheet. Pahimmat vastustajat taitavat olla haudassa, kun ratikka aloittaa. Pitäiskö valtuutetuille määrätä yläikäraja?


Siis tämä. 
Vuosia tuputettu professorien, dosenttien ja studenttien faktoja tiskiin joka pirun tuutista ja silti pyydetään lykkäämään koska ei tarpeeksi luotettavaa tietoa ja ei ymmärretä perusteluja ratikalle.

----------


## ViviP

Nyt asia äänestettiin pöydälle. Hämeen hitaat  :Icon Frown:

----------


## sm3

Hirvee apinalauma. Aivan älytöntä meuhkaamista ja huutamista kun ei vissiin ymmärretä yhtään mitään missä mennään edes kun äänestivät  pöydälle jättämisestä. Röyhkeätä porukkaa.

----------


## Eppu

Erävoittohan tämä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaffimaatti

38 metrisiä sähköbusseja, robottibussit, liian pitkä matka (800m!) ratikkapysäkeille sekä maininnat kuten; Olkiluoto 3, jäätelökioski ja natsikortti.

----------


## Rasbelin

Jos tälle pikaraitotielle olisi annettu nimeksi Delfiinilinja tai Lentävänniemen-linjan yksi pysäkki olisi ollut nimeltänsä Delfinaario, niin meillä ei todennäköisesti olisi ollut mitään ongelmia, vaan asia olisi äärimmäisen tärkeänä ja kiireellisenä nuijittu läpi parissa tunnissa.

Mielestäni valtuutettu Tolonen toi hyvin esille sen, että saa sellaisen käsityksen, että ei ole perehdytty kunnolla aineistoon. Valtuutettu Tynkkynen sanoi, että jos on edes lukenut pari sivua tiivistelmää. Tämän luokan hankkeita ja perehtyminen on tätä luokkaa... No mutta onneksi nyt saavat lisää kokouspalkkioita ja eiköhän kahvitteluakin tule lisää!

----------


## petteri

Ratikka jäi siis pöydälle ja asiasta päätetään 7.11 valtuuston kokouksessa. Keskustelussa näytti minusta tulevan esille aika monta ratikan kannattajaa, jotka olivat aikaisemmin olleet ei osaa sanoa osastolla. Lupaavalta siis näyttää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:05 ----------

Tällä hetkellä Tampereen ratikalla on ilmeisesti ainakin 37 kannattajaa.

Tässä Aamulehden kyselyssä 34 valtuutettua kannatti ratikkaa.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/rait...ttaa-hanketta/

Eilisessä kokouksessa lisäksi Pia Viitanen(sd) ja Jukka Gustafsson(sd) kannattivat puheenvuoroissaan ratikkaa.  Kyselyssä tavoittamattomista lisäksi Sofia Vikman (kok) on hyvin joukkoliikennemyönteinen.

Lopullisessa äänestyksessä epävarmoista ehkä tulee vielä ääni tai pari-kolme.

----------


## sm3

Minua ei lopputulos kiinnosta. On kummallista, että tuon kaltaiseen tilaisuuteen edes kehdataan saapua lukematta ennakkoon annetuja materiaaleja, ja sitten kitistään että ei ole tietoa. Ymmärsivätkä nämä henkilöt ollenkaan, että kokouksessa pitäisi tehdä kyllä tai ei päätös. Veikkaan, että noilla sähköbussi ehdostuksilla yms. yritetään palauttaa asiaa uudelleen tutkittavaksi jotta päätöstä ei päästä tekemään. 

Pöydälle jättämis äänestystä edeltänyt huutokonsertti jossa selvästi kävi ilmi, että ei edes ymmärretä mikä on tilanne ja että asiasta nyt äänestetään eikä keskustella enempää kertoo siitä kuinka pihalla se väki siellä oli. Moni äänesti tietysti pöydälle jätämistä sen takia. että äänetys tuli niin yllättäen heille koska eivät seuranneet tapahtumia.

Osalla henkilöistä ei myöskään ollut mitään käsitystä siitä, millainen se Tamperelle tuleva raitiovaunu olisi. Moni kuvitteli sen olevan samalainen kun Helsingin raitiovaunut nyt ovat. 

Vaikka nyt olisi tehty kyllä tai ei päätös, niin kuinka luotetava se olisi ollut lopulta, kun ajatellaan että osalla ei ollut juuri mitään käsitystä aiheesta ja osalla taas huomattavan paljon tietämystä. Jollakulla oli omat lähteet ja virallisia materiaaleja oli vain selailtu. Voiko sellaisen valtuuston päätöksiin edes luottaa, jossa jäsenten tietämys päätöksen kohteena olevasta asiasta vaihtelee suuresti ollen pahimmillaan varmaan aikas olematonta.

Kaikenkaikkiaan mahtava apinashow se oli, ja pitää se toinenkin katsoa ihan viihteen vuoksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Minua ei lopputulos kiinnosta. On kummallista, että tuon kaltaiseen tilaisuuteen edes kehdataan saapua lukematta ennakkoon annetuja materiaaleja, ja sitten kitistään että ei ole tietoa. Ymmärsivätkä nämä henkilöt ollenkaan, että kokouksessa pitäisi tehdä kyllä tai ei päätös. Veikkaan, että noilla sähköbussi ehdostuksilla yms. yritetään palauttaa asiaa uudelleen tutkittavaksi jotta päätöstä ei päästä tekemään. 
> 
> Pöydälle jättämis äänestystä edeltänyt huutokonsertti jossa selvästi kävi ilmi, että ei edes ymmärretä mikä on tilanne ja että asiasta nyt äänestetään eikä keskustella enempää kertoo siitä kuinka pihalla se väki siellä oli. Moni äänesti tietysti pöydälle jätämistä sen takia. että äänetys tuli niin yllättäen heille koska eivät seuranneet tapahtumia.
> 
> Osalla henkilöistä ei myöskään ollut mitään käsitystä siitä, millainen se Tamperelle tuleva raitiovaunu olisi. Moni kuvitteli sen olevan samalainen kun Helsingin raitiovaunut nyt ovat. 
> 
> Vaikka nyt olisi tehty kyllä tai ei päätös, niin kuinka luotetava se olisi ollut lopulta, kun ajatellaan että osalla ei ollut juuri mitään käsitystä aiheesta ja osalla taas huomattavan paljon tietämystä. Jollakulla oli omat lähteet ja virallisia materiaaleja oli vain selailtu. Voiko sellaisen valtuuston päätöksiin edes luottaa, jossa jäsenten tietämys päätöksen kohteena olevasta asiasta vaihtelee suuresti ollen pahimmillaan varmaan aikas olematonta.
> 
> Kaikenkaikkiaan mahtava apinashow se oli, ja pitää se toinenkin katsoa ihan viihteen vuoksi.


Kyllähän se siltä vaikutti ettei läheskään kaikkia homma ole kiinnostanut tai sitten eivät vain ymmärrä aiheesta yhtikäs mitään. Kun monien kohdalla on niinkin, etteivät he käytä joukkoliikennettä lainkaan ja sen takia edes aihe ei kiinnosta eikä jaksa kiinnostaa. Mutta on se mielestäni niinkin että se tieto mitä on annettu, ei ole riittävän objektiivista. Varmaankin 90% kaikesta tiedosta on peräisin sellaisilta tahoilta, jotka kovasti haluaisivat moisen turhuuden tähän kaupunkiin laittaa pystyyn. Mitään vaihtoehtoja tai hankkeen riskejä ei ole läheskään riittävästi esitelty, ja hehkutus vain tuntuu kiihtyvän mitä lahemmäksi päätöksentekohetki tulee.

http://blogit.mvlehti.net/mikkohamun...euron-kysymys/

----------


## 339-DF

Kansanäänestyksiä on tapana kritisoida sanomalla, että demokratiassa ei pidä järjestää sellaisia, koska kansa on tyhmää, ei ota asioista selvää ja äänestää tunteiden perusteella. Minusta nuo kaikki argumentit sopivat erittäin hyvin eiliseen valtuustokokoukseen. Aikamoisia uuvatteja. Yksikin muori sanoi puheenvuorossaan, että on ensin päättänyt kantansa ja sitten "etsinyt sille perusteluja". Rehellistä tietysti, niinhän kaikki muutkin valtuutetut varmaan ovat tehneet. Mutta pitääkö se mennä sanomaan ääneen?

Sähköbussihuru-ukot olivat aivan erityisen hauskoja. Joku luetteli siellä 45 pohjoismaista ratikkahanketta, mihin joku näistä huruista sanoi, että maailmalla on 200 kaupungissa sähköbusseja, joten ne ovat yleisempiä kuin ratikat koska ratikkalista oli niin lyhyt  :Laughing:  Peruskoululainenkin osaa argumentoida fiksummin.

Virkamiehet ovat ilmeisen tottuneita tuohon teatteriin, koskapa malttoivat olla korjaamatta virheitä ja muutenkin vastasivat hyvin niukasti. Tietävät kai, ettei vastauksilla ole kuitenkaan merkitystä, joten niihin on turha käyttää aikaa.

----------


## sm3

Kaikilla vaan pitäis olla se sama tieto käytössä, eli jos jollakulla on omat lähteet niin täytyyhän ne tarjota muillekkin että kaikilla ois samat mahdollisuudet se päätös tehdä. Toivottavasti käyttävät sen kaksi viikkoa siihen tiedonjakamiseen keskenään, että saadaan hyvä ja harkittu päätös oli se mikä vaan. Jos on olemassa järjestelmiä, jotka pystyvät samaan niin kaikille olisi niistä ehdottomasti tarjottava samantasoinen tietopaketti päätöksen tueksi. Jos aihe ei kiinnosta, niin ei pitäisi edes osallistua. 

Mielestäni pahin ongelma tuossa oli se että kaikilla oli erilainen mielikuva siitä millaisesta raitiovaunusta ollaan päättämässä ja myös tietämys aiheesta ylinpäätänsä vaihteli rajusti. Sillon ei pidä päätöksiä tehdä, muuten on vaarana että tehdään vahingollinen päätös. Näillä bussi yms. ehdotuksilla tietysti on juuri pyritty luomaan epäilystä ja siten estämään lopullisen päätöksen teko, sekä palaamaan taaksepäin että selvitetään uusiksi nämä muut vaihtoehdot. 

Kannattajissa tuntuu olevan väkeä joka pitää ratikkaa osana tietynlaista kaupunkia ja ilman sitä ei voisi muka tälläinen kaupunki olla. Maininta, että nuoret kannattavat ratikkaa johtunee siitä, että nuoret mielikuvien pohjalta ja utelaisuudestakin kannattavat raitiovaunua. Eivätkö kovin nuoret vielä osaa muodostaa selkeää kantaa asioihin vaan ovat vaikutuksille alttiita.

Kuten aina, on tässäkin jakauduttu vastustajiin ja kannattajiin. Tämä toistuu aina, oli sitten kyseessä onnibus, metro tai ratikka. Kaikki aika menee kun kaksi vastapuolta kinastelee keskenään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kannattajissa tuntuu olevan väkeä joka pitää ratikkaa osana tietynlaista kaupunkia ja ilman sitä ei voisi muka tälläinen kaupunki olla. Maininta, että nuoret kannattavat ratikkaa johtunee siitä, että nuoret mielikuvien pohjalta ja utelaisuudestakin kannattavat raitiovaunua. Eivätkö kovin nuoret vielä osaa muodostaa selkeää kantaa asioihin vaan ovat vaikutuksille alttiita.


Mitä kaupunkilaisiin tulee, niin varmaan ehdoton enemmistö on muodostanut käsityksensä mielikuvien ja tunteiden perusteella, oli se oma kanta sitten puolesta tai vastaan. Varmaan on niin, että nuoremmille ratikka on cityä ja city on tavoiteltava asia, vastapainoksi taas ne, jotka ehtivät haudan lepoon ennen kuin ratikka valmistuu edustavat "koskaan et muuttua saa" -näkökantaa.

Mutta valtuutetuilta toivoisi jotenkin edes hiukkasen parempaa argumentointia ja tutustumista asiaan, joka kai kuitenkin on yksi suurimmista Tampereella vuosikymmeniin. Voin ymmärtää, että jonkun sivukirjaston lakkauttaminen tai Teiskon okt-tontin asemakaavan muuttaminen eivät hirveästi jaksa kiinnostaa jokaista valtuutettua. Mutta ratikka on kuitenkin hiukkasen eri juttu.

No, varmaan on niin että Helsingin valtuusto ja Eduskunta ovat ihan samanlaisia teattereita, ei ole vaan tullut kokouksia seurattua. Helsingissä valtuusto on käytännössä puhdas kumileimasin. Tampereella ilmeisesti ratikasta tehdään oikeasti päätös juuri valtuustossa.

----------


## sm3

Juuri olen katsomassa mielenkiinnosta Helsingin valtuuston kokousta, missä taisivat raide-jokerin hyväksyä. En ole vielä päässyt hyväksyntään saakka, mutta aikalailla samaa mieltä olivat kaikki että on tarpeellinen ja mitään todellista väittelyä ei ollut. Joku heitti siinäkin nuo bussit, mutta ei niistä kai sen enempää tullut keskustelua ainakaan tähän kohtaan meneessä missä olen, eli vähän yli puolivälissä. Siellä on muutakin asiaa siinä lomassa käsitelty.

Väittely on hyvä asia, se pakottaa (tai sen pitäisi pakottaa) tarkistamaan omat näkökantansa jos toisella on vahva argumentti. Mutta jos väittelyä ei ole, tai ei kuunnella toisen vasta argumenttejä niin se on ihan turhaa.

Teatteria nuo lienee senkin takia, että lienevät hieman laitostuneita jos pitkäänkin olleet noissa hommissa ja tavallaan ei ihan enää ole sosiaalliset kyvyt ennallaan. Elävät keskenään kaikki samassa kuplassa kai enemmän tai vähemmän toisensa tuntien eli on enemmänkin hauskaa ajankulua nuo kokoukset joillekkin.

----------


## JaniP

Toivottavasti Tampere lopettaa jahkailun ja raitiotie pääsee eteenpäin. Jos Tampereella ei saada raitiotietä aikaan, ei Turussakaan tarvitse paljon toivoa elätellä. Tosin Tampere tulee maantieteen takia pärjäämään paremmin ilman raitiotietäkin, koska kannas tiivistää kaupunkia joka tapauksessa, mutta Turku tarvitsee raitiotien jottei tiivistysrakentamisesta tingitä liikenteen takia. Tällä hetkellä suunta on hyvä. Parkkipaikkoja vähennetään ja kaupunkirakennetta tiivistetään, mutta raideliikenne on välttämätön jotta liikkuminen voidaan pitää sujuvana. Tärkeintähän ei ole, että autot pääsevät liikkumaan, vaan se että ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan. Oma vika, jos valitsee auton.

----------


## sub

Tää nyt on tätä. Viime kierroksella ei oikein arpa suosinut Tampereen valtuustoarvonnoissa. Se positiivinen puoli, että tulevissa karkeloissa ainakaan heikompaan porukkaan ei ole mahdollista vaihtaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Toivottavasti Tampere lopettaa jahkailun ja raitiotie pääsee eteenpäin. Jos Tampereella ei saada raitiotietä aikaan, ei Turussakaan tarvitse paljon toivoa elätellä. Tosin Tampere tulee maantieteen takia pärjäämään paremmin ilman raitiotietäkin, koska kannas tiivistää kaupunkia joka tapauksessa, mutta Turku tarvitsee raitiotien jottei tiivistysrakentamisesta tingitä liikenteen takia. Tällä hetkellä suunta on hyvä. Parkkipaikkoja vähennetään ja kaupunkirakennetta tiivistetään, mutta raideliikenne on välttämätön jotta liikkuminen voidaan pitää sujuvana. Tärkeintähän ei ole, että autot pääsevät liikkumaan, vaan se että ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan. Oma vika, jos valitsee auton.


Toivottavasti Tampere tulee järkiinsä ja hylkää ratikan. Samoin voidaan hylätä kaikki liioitellut ennusteet väestönkasvusta. Kaupunki on nyt jo riittävän tiivis. Jos sitä tiivistetään liikaa, on lopputuloksena kaupunki, jossa ei ole riittävästi tilaa hengittää. Myös ruuhkat pahenevat silloin joka tapauksessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivottavasti Tampere tulee järkiinsä ja hylkää ratikan. Samoin voidaan hylätä kaikki liioitellut ennusteet väestönkasvusta. Kaupunki on nyt jo riittävän tiivis. Jos sitä tiivistetään liikaa, on lopputuloksena kaupunki, jossa ei ole riittävästi tilaa hengittää. Myös ruuhkat pahenevat silloin joka tapauksessa.


Helsingissäkin on vähän samanlaista ajattelutapaa: ei kannata tehdä Jokeria, ei pidä rakentaa sinne, tänne tai tuonne eikä pidä hyväksyä yleiskaavaa, koska väkeä on jo nyt liikaa tai ainakaan sitä ei tarvita enempää. Täällä tuollaista ajattelua ei kuitenkaan oikein oteta vakavissaan. Useimmat ymmärtävät, että väkeä valuu pk-seudulle joka tapauksessa ja että jos Helsingin reaktio siihen on, ettei tehdä mitään, se johtaa vielä hirvittävämpään asuntopulaan kuin mikä täällä nyt on. Ja tietysti siihen, että haulikkoammuntalähiöitä tulee vielä lisää, vaikka niitä nytkin on jo vähän liikaa.

En tunne Tampereen tilannetta kovin hyvin, mutta minulla on sellainen tuntuma, ettei se juuri eroa pk-seudusta. Alue on houkutteleva, sinne halutaan ja sinne muutetaan. Ne ihmiset eivät jää tulematta sillä, että pää työnnetään hiekkaan. Ne tulevat kuitenkin, ja jos sen oppii hyväksymään, on päässyt jo pitkälle eli pohtimaan miten asunnot, palvelut ja liikenne parhaiten järjestyisivät. Siinä ratikka on vahvoilla. Jos tahtoo asua metsälähiössä, voi tosiaan tuntua siltä, että happi loppuu Hämeenkadulla. Ehkä silloin on aika ottaa hyöty irti ratikasta, myydä asuntonsa hyvään ratikkahintaan ja muuttaa sinne metsälähiöön, jonne kunnollista joukkoliikennettä ei koskaan tule, mutta autolla pääsee kulkemaan.

----------


## Eppu

> En tunne Tampereen tilannetta kovin hyvin, mutta minulla on sellainen tuntuma, ettei se juuri eroa pk-seudusta. Alue on houkutteleva, sinne halutaan ja sinne muutetaan. Ne ihmiset eivät jää tulematta sillä, että pää työnnetään hiekkaan. Ne tulevat kuitenkin, ja jos sen oppii hyväksymään, on päässyt jo pitkälle eli pohtimaan miten asunnot, palvelut ja liikenne parhaiten järjestyisivät. Siinä ratikka on vahvoilla. Jos tahtoo asua metsälähiössä, voi tosiaan tuntua siltä, että happi loppuu Hämeenkadulla. Ehkä silloin on aika ottaa hyöty irti ratikasta, myydä asuntonsa hyvään ratikkahintaan ja muuttaa sinne metsälähiöön, jonne kunnollista joukkoliikennettä ei koskaan tule, mutta autolla pääsee kulkemaan.


En nyt oikeastaan puhu näistä asioista ihan suoraan. Tampere on toki houkutteleva, mutta en usko että ratikalla on todellisuudessa yhtään vaikutusta tähän houkuttelevuuteen. Sen sijaan jos ratikka rakennetaan sillä varjolla että kaupunki voidaan rakentaa entistä tukkoisemmaksi, on tällä seikalla todennäköisesti negatiivista vaikutusta tähän houkuttelevuuteen. Esimerkiksi suunniteltu keskusareena ja megalomaaniset pilvenpiirtäjät sen vieressä tukkivat keskustan liikenteellisesti tuli ratikka tai ei. 
Kaupungin tiivistäminen puolestaan muuttuu myös ongelmaksi jossain vaiheessa. Kuinka tiivin kaupungin pitää oikein olla? Nytkin alkaa jo tuntumaan siltä, että kehitys lähentelee neuvostotyyliä - samannäköisiä taloja vieri vieressä. Ehkä tämä nykyinen asuntorakentamistyyli noudatteleekin jonkinlaista yleisliittolaisuutta, olemmehan osa eurostoliittoa.
Toinen tiiviin kaupungin ja omalta osaltaan ratikankin tuoma kielteinen vaikutus on jonkinlainen ekofasismi, jota erityisesti vihreät ajaa voimakkaasti. Asuntoihin ei enää haluta rakentaa autopaikkoja ja myöskään auton omistamista halutaan rajoittaa. Tällainen vaihtoehdoton kehityssuunta on juuri sitä mitä itse karsastan - kaupungeista koitetaan tehdä jonkinlaisia vankiloita missä ihmisiä ja heidän tekemisiään ja käyttäytymistään olisi helpompi hallita. Ei hyvä.

----------


## JaniP

> En nyt oikeastaan puhu näistä asioista ihan suoraan. Tampere on toki houkutteleva, mutta en usko että ratikalla on todellisuudessa yhtään vaikutusta tähän houkuttelevuuteen. Sen sijaan jos ratikka rakennetaan sillä varjolla että kaupunki voidaan rakentaa entistä tukkoisemmaksi, on tällä seikalla todennäköisesti negatiivista vaikutusta tähän houkuttelevuuteen. Esimerkiksi suunniteltu keskusareena ja megalomaaniset pilvenpiirtäjät sen vieressä tukkivat keskustan liikenteellisesti tuli ratikka tai ei. 
> Kaupungin tiivistäminen puolestaan muuttuu myös ongelmaksi jossain vaiheessa. Kuinka tiivin kaupungin pitää oikein olla? Nytkin alkaa jo tuntumaan siltä, että kehitys lähentelee neuvostotyyliä - samannäköisiä taloja vieri vieressä. Ehkä tämä nykyinen asuntorakentamistyyli noudatteleekin jonkinlaista yleisliittolaisuutta, olemmehan osa eurostoliittoa.
> Toinen tiiviin kaupungin ja omalta osaltaan ratikankin tuoma kielteinen vaikutus on jonkinlainen ekofasismi, jota erityisesti vihreät ajaa voimakkaasti. Asuntoihin ei enää haluta rakentaa autopaikkoja ja myöskään auton omistamista halutaan rajoittaa. Tällainen vaihtoehdoton kehityssuunta on juuri sitä mitä itse karsastan - kaupungeista koitetaan tehdä jonkinlaisia vankiloita missä ihmisiä ja heidän tekemisiään ja käyttäytymistään olisi helpompi hallita. Ei hyvä.


Homma menee niin, että mitä väljemmin asutaan, sitä enemmän autoja liikkuu. Mitä paremmat moottoritiet, sitä väljemmin taas asutaan, ja jälleen enemmän autoja. Lopulta keskusta-asumisesta tulee mahdotonta, koska siellä ei pääse liikkumaan yhtään millään, koska kaikki kaistatila on henkilöautoille, ja ruuhkista johtuva liikenneraivo tekee kävellen ja pyörällä liikkumisesta vaarallista. Autottomuuden kuuluisi perusoikeus ja se ei ole mahdollista ilman hyvää kaupunkisuunnittelua.

Ei ole mitään ekofasismia rajoittaa henkilöautoilua. Raitiotie ei estä autoruuhkia, mutta vähentämällä autokaistoja keskustasta liikennekin vähenee ja viihtyvyys paranee. Raitiotie varmistaa, että ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan. Yleinen hyöty menee tässä yksilön ohi, niin kuin kaupungissa kuuluukin mennä.

Henkilöautoilun sujuvoittaminen kaupungissa ei ole hyvää kaupunkisuunnittelua. Ihmisiä tulisi aina kun mahdollista, kannustaa käyttämään muita kulkuneuvoja. 

Tarkoitus ei ole määrätä, mitä ihmiset tekevät. Vain siirtää seurauksia heidän omista valinnoistaan heidän omille harteilleen. Eli, jos haluat henkilöautolla joka paikkaan, istu ruuhkassa ja laita joku kiva biisi soimaan ja laske ajan kuluksesi kuinka monta raitiovaunua ajaa ohitsesi.

----------


## petteri

> Tarkoitus ei ole määrätä, mitä ihmiset tekevät. Vain siirtää seurauksia heidän omista valinnoistaan heidän omille harteilleen. Eli, jos haluat henkilöautolla joka paikkaan, istu ruuhkassa ja laita joku kiva biisi soimaan ja laske ajan kuluksesi kuinka monta raitiovaunua ajaa ohitsesi.


Minusta Tampereen oloissa ei tarvita edes tuollaista vastakkaisasettelua. Jos Hämeenkadulle menijöistä hyvin vilkkaana ostospäivänä tulevaisuudessa 50 % käyttää julkisia, kaduilla on 50 % vähemmän autoja ruuhkassa. Win-win tilanne.

----------


## JaniP

> Minusta Tampereen oloissa ei tarvita edes tuollaista vastakkaisasettelua. Jos Hämeenkadulle menijöistä hyvin vilkkaana ostospäivänä tulevaisuudessa 50 % käyttää julkisia, kaduilla on 50 % vähemmän autoja ruuhkassa. Win-win tilanne.


Ei se olekaan mitään vastakkainasettelua. Jokaisen pitäisi ymmärtää ettei kaupunki voi toimia, jos autoilu aina vaan lisääntyy. Nyt nämä vannoutuneet autoilijat ovat sitä mieltä, että heidän ehdoillaan olisi kaiken tapahduttava. Autoille annettiin aikanaa liikaa tilaa kaduilta, ja nyt tilaa pitää  irrottaa takaisin muuhunkin käyttöön, siitä tässä on kysymys. Pitkällä juoksulla kaikki hyötyvät raitiotiestä. Muutos tulee joillekin olemaan kipeä, mutta sellaista se on.

----------


## Eppu

> Homma menee niin, että mitä väljemmin asutaan, sitä enemmän autoja liikkuu. Mitä paremmat moottoritiet, sitä väljemmin taas asutaan, ja jälleen enemmän autoja. Lopulta keskusta-asumisesta tulee mahdotonta, koska siellä ei pääse liikkumaan yhtään millään, koska kaikki kaistatila on henkilöautoille, ja ruuhkista johtuva liikenneraivo tekee kävellen ja pyörällä liikkumisesta vaarallista. Autottomuuden kuuluisi perusoikeus ja se ei ole mahdollista ilman hyvää kaupunkisuunnittelua.


No eihän se ole ihan niin mennyt tähänkään asti. Koko ajan asumista tiivistetään ja moottoriteitä (ja tunneli) rakennetaan, mutta autojen määrä ja ruuhkat eivät ole silti vähentyneet - enkä usko niiden vähentyvän tuli kiskot tai ei. Autottomuus on tottakai nytkin perusoikeus siinä missä auton käyttö ja omistaminenkin. Tulevaisuudesta ei voi ihan samaa sanoa, koska nykin kovasti suunnitellaan jossain kabineteissa sitä, että joskus tulevaisuudessa auton omistaminen kiellettäisiin. (Mikä tarkoittaa sitä että auton saisi vain käyttöön mutta sitä ei saisi omistaa.)




> Ei ole mitään ekofasismia rajoittaa henkilöautoilua. Raitiotie ei estä autoruuhkia, mutta vähentämällä autokaistoja keskustasta liikennekin vähenee ja viihtyvyys paranee. Raitiotie varmistaa, että ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan. Yleinen hyöty menee tässä yksilön ohi, niin kuin kaupungissa kuuluukin mennä.


No aika läheltä ekofasismia liippaa se, että auton omistamisen kulut tuplaantuvat - niinkuin liikenneministeriö suunnittelee nyt kovasti. Tietysti eniten tämä kirpaisisi niitä jotka asuvat sellaisissa paikoissa, missä auton käytölle ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja. Monet tietysti kysyvät, että onko pakko asua maalla. Mutta onhan ihmisellä oikeus asua missä haluaa. Mielestäni sekin on jonkinlaista typeryyttä ja epätasa-arvoistavaa kehitystä että valtiovalta ja maatamme johtava eliitti haluaa mahdollisimman monen muuttavan kaupunkeihin vaikeuttamalla asumista kaikkialla muualla.
Miten mielestäsi raitiotie varmistaa että ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan?




> Tarkoitus ei ole määrätä, mitä ihmiset tekevät. Vain siirtää seurauksia heidän omista valinnoistaan heidän omille harteilleen.


Ei varmasti olekaan, vaan tarkoitus on MANIPULOIDA ihmisiä, jotta he tekisivät niinkuin valtiovalta ja eliitti haluaa. Seurauksien siirtäminen ihmisten harteille on sekin mielipiteen ja kehityksen normien varainen asia.

Näkisin raitiotien rakentamisen taustalla myös kaksi olennaista, mielestäni huolestuttavaa kehityssuuntaa: 1) kaupungistumiskehityksen yhä voimakkaampi kiihdyttäminen ja maaseudun autioittaminen. Tämä näytetään toteutettavan myös auton omistamiskulujen tuplaannuttamisella, myös niiltä jotka asuvat sellaisessa paikassa jossa ei pärjää ilman autoa. 2) Sillä, että maatamme hallitseva eliitti haluaa ottaa Suomeen suuren määrän maahanmuuttajia. Vaikka minulla ei ole sinänsä yhtään mitään näitä ihmisiä vastaan, niin se ei ole mielestäni kovinkaan järkevä idea. Menee jo pitemmälle aiheesta sivuun, mutta fiksumpaa ja sivistyksellisempää olisi edistää sitä, että jokainen kansa saisi asua rauhassa omassa maassaan. Niin kauan kuin maamme kaveeraa erään tälläkin hetkellä viiteen eri maahan hyökänneen suurvallan kanssa, niin lienee turha elätellä mitään toiveita siitä että mitään tällaista ainakaan Suomi käytännössä/oikeasti tukisi.

----------


## sm3

Vähennäs sitä mv- lehden lukemista, menee kyllä niin kummallisiksi jutut jo.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No aika läheltä ekofasismia liippaa se, että auton omistamisen kulut tuplaantuvat - niinkuin liikenneministeriö suunnittelee nyt kovasti. Tietysti eniten tämä kirpaisisi niitä jotka asuvat sellaisissa paikoissa, missä auton käytölle ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja. Monet tietysti kysyvät, että onko pakko asua maalla. Mutta onhan ihmisellä oikeus asua missä haluaa. Mielestäni sekin on jonkinlaista typeryyttä ja epätasa-arvoistavaa kehitystä että valtiovalta ja maatamme johtava eliitti haluaa mahdollisimman monen muuttavan kaupunkeihin vaikeuttamalla asumista kaikkialla muualla.


Mun mielestäni hallitus pyrkii ihan päinvastaiseen sillä että autoilun verotusta muutetaan niin että maahantuontivero korvataan jollain vuosittaisella "liikenneverkkomaksulla" jonka suuruus riippuu vain auton CO2 päästöistä, ei miten paljon sillä ajaa. Silloin ne jotka ajavat paljon, asuvat maalla, ja vaihtavat autoa usein, voittavat, ja ne jotka asuvat kaupungeissa, ajavat vähän, ja vaihtavat autoa harvoin, joutuvat maksamaan enemmän. Autosta luopuminen kokonaan on toisaalta kaupungissakin asuvalle vaikea. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Maahanmuuttajat näemmä liittyvät nykyään Suomessa ihan mihin tahansa asiaan. Epun lisäksi myös joku valtuutetuista yritti käyttää mamuja keppihevosena. Logiikka meni niin, että ratikka kannattaa tehdä, koska mamujen on helppo käyttää sitä.

----------


## JaniP

Minulla ei ainakaan ole mitään maaseutuja vastaan. Sieltähän se jokaisen tredikkään kaupunkilaisen himoitsema lähiruoka tulee. Päinvastoin ongelma on yhä kauemmaksi kaupungista siirtyvä maaseutu, kun kehätiet ja lähiöasuminen siirtävät sekä luontoa, että maaseudun antimia yhä kauemmas ja kauemmas.

Kaupungin tiivistäminen pitää luonnon ja maaseudun lähellä kaupunkilaisia.

----------


## kivisuo

> Niin kauan kuin maamme kaveeraa erään tälläkin hetkellä viiteen eri maahan hyökänneen suurvallan kanssa,


Helppohan se tällaisia on heitellä, mutta maantieteelle me emme mahda mitään. Tuossahan se mainitsemasi suurvalta möllöttää ihan Vaalimaan Rajamarketin takana, joten parempi pysytellä sen kanssa välilöissä.

----------


## Eppu

> Helppohan se tällaisia on heitellä, mutta maantieteelle me emme mahda mitään. Tuossahan se mainitsemasi suurvalta möllöttää ihan Vaalimaan Rajamarketin takana, joten parempi pysytellä sen kanssa välilöissä.


No en kyllä tarkoittanut tätä meidän naapurimaata vaan erästä lännessä sijaitsevaa sodanlietsojavaltiota...

No, ehkäpä höpötin vähän turhia tuossa aiemmin, mutta jotenkin se vaikuttaa niin selvältä että maassamme harjoitetaan väestöpolitiikkaa joka tähtää siihen että muuttoliike taajamiin ja kaupunkeihin vain kiihtyisi. Mut ei tästä sen enempää...

Raitiotien suhteen pitäisin jonkinlaisena torjuntavoittona sitä, että joku valtuutettu nyt ehdottaisi jonkinlaista karsittua ratkaisua ja päädyttäisiin vaikka hervanta-pyynikintori -tynkäratkaisuun. Tosin jo tämä velkaannuttaisi kauoungin taloutta edelleen varsin raskaasti. Jotenkin vaan en usko noihin laskelmiin että raitiotiehen sijoitettu euro palautuisi kahtena eurona takaisin, mihin ihmeeseen se perustuu oikein? Vai onko se vain propagandaa? Ja olisiko se niin kamalaa tämän kaupungin asukkaiden kannalta jos koko hanke hylättäisiin? Onhan ratikalle hyviä vaihtoehtoja löydettävissä, sellaisia joilla taloutta ei tarvitse velkaannuttaa liikaa.
Jotain koko hanketta epätoivoisesti eteenpäin vievien tahojen touhusta kertoo tämä viimeisin äkkipikainen reitin korjaus Lielahdessa, joka käytännössä pilasi koko homman tuon alueen osalta. Reitin siirto nimittäin pilaisi totaalisesti nykyisten lielahtelaisen sujuvat kulkuyhteydet. Eihän näin kalliissa hankkeessa ole varaa hutilointiin ja yhtäkkisiin käänteisiin. Nyt tällainen äkkinäinen virheliike on vielä pilaamassa koko homman, joskaan missään vaiheessa en ainakaan itse ole ollut innoissani koko hankkeesta lainkaan.

----------


## killerpop

No, mistäs tänään kiisteltäisiin? Vaikka siitä, että Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto ei vielä hyväksynyt ratikalle lupaa...

Mutta voidaan lähteä vaikka otsikkotasolta liikenteeseen. Pikaratikkaahan ei tule, sen sijaan on kaavailtu hidasratikan ja bussin välimuotoa, joka ei nopeuta kenenkäään kulkemista, mutta on jähmeä kuin ratikka.

Merkillepantavaa on myös se, että suurin osa Tampereen ratikkahankkeen puolustajista/kannattajista tällä palstalla ovat muualta, pääasiassa pääkaupunkiseudulta, vaikka kyse ei ole heidän kulkumuodostaan. Ilmeisesti tässä on enempi intressi tulla joskus kuvaamaan arktinen kolistin jossain muualla, kuin Helsingin stockan seinässä. Näitä kannattajia ei tunnu harmittavan sekään, että valtio maksaisi osan  vaikka valtiotahan rahoitamme me kaikki työssäkäyvät.

Vaikka palstalla on useita kymmeniä tamperelaisia, ei ratikkaa tunnu kannattavan kuin muutama jo vuosia sitten ratikan faneiksi tunnustautuneita tai leimautuneita henkilöitä.    

Siinä raitiotien ystävät ovat oikeassa, että BRT ei tuo oikeastaan mitään parempaa. Ei, sitä ei myöskään tarvita, ei ainakaan seuraavalla vuosikymmenellä  kuten ei ratikkaa.

Itse suhtauduin vielä edellisellä vuosikymmenellä myönteisesti ratikkahankkeeseen. Mitä pidemmälle suunnittelussa päästiin, sitä vähemmän sitä enää voi kannattaa, etenkin kun hinta-arvio ei tuota mitään parannusta liikenteeseen vaan pelkkää huononnusta. Mutta lähdetään tarkastelemaan asiaa lännen puolelta.

Tesoma olisi ollut luontevin valinta tämän raideliikennevälineen osalta, mikä sen lopulta vaihtoi Lentävänniemeksi, sitä en tiedä, enkä myöskään ole ottanut selvää. Veikkaan että tässä saatettiin elätellä toiveita lähijunaliikenteestä, jossa Tesoman seisake kerää väkeä parin kilometrin säteellä, eikä pintaratikkaa kannata sinne koskaan vetää, vaikka matkat pysäkeille olisi todennäköisesti lyhyemmät.

Lielahden osalta ei pitänyt olla pahaa skenaariota, ehkä ratikkapysäkille olisi matkaa ~50 metriä enempi kuin ennen, kun pysäkit eivät ole enää samoissa kohdissa kuin busseilla. Mutta sitten tuli täysin tyrmäävä Hiedanrannan esitys, joka teki selväksi, että tätä touhua ei voida esitellä kaupunginvaltuustolle koskaan, ellei hintaa saada pienemmäksi ja myöskin kertomatta sitä totuutta, että tässä samalla romutetaan Lentävänniemen ja Lielahden ostoskeskusalueen yhteydet, että myöskin kouluyhteydet. no rai9deliikennekertoimella, 500800m ratikkapysäkiltä on varmaan sama asia kuin bussilla 50m.

Toki edelleen väitetään, että lännen reittiä ei ole vielä päätetty, mutta tätä seikkaa ei voi ihan tuosta vaan sivuuttaakaan. Siinä on eroa useiden tuhansien lännessä asuvien työ- ja koulumatkayhteyksiin. Toki valtuuston pitäisi tietää, mitä he päättävät ja mihin asukkaiden pitää varautua.

Selvä onkin, että tätä ratikkaa tehdään vain Hervannan ehdoilla ja on ihan toissijaista, millainen liityntäliikennehelvetetti länteen tehdään. Ryydynpohjasta ja Siivikkalasta ei tietty ajeta kuin syöttöliikennettä. Reuharinniemessä saattaa käydä samoin. Eli periaatteessa kaikki suorat bussiyhteydet pilattaisiin vaihdolla ratikkaan, joka ei olisi millään tapaa nopeampi. Tälläkin hetkellä bussi voi ajaa Paasikiventietä 70km/h ja helposti sen ylikin, kiitos Rantatunneliin liittyneiden ratkaisuiden (Rantatien valoristeyksen poisto, Santalahden eritasoliittymä).

Asukkaana, veronmaksajana ja joukkoliikennettä käyttävänä, on vaikea kannattaa hanketta, joka maksaa tolkuttomasti, mutta ei paranna liikkumista mitenkään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:34 ----------




> Raitiotien suhteen pitäisin jonkinlaisena torjuntavoittona sitä, että joku valtuutettu nyt ehdottaisi jonkinlaista karsittua ratkaisua ja päädyttäisiin vaikka hervanta-pyynikintori -tynkäratkaisuun. Tosin jo tämä velkaannuttaisi kauoungin taloutta edelleen varsin raskaasti


Tällaista tynkäratkaisuakaan ei pidä hyväksyä. Jos Sammonkadulla on ongelma, sen on aikanaan TKL ja myöhemmin Tampereen joukkoliikenne sinne aiheuttanut vuorovälejä heikentämällä. Vielä 80-luvulla linja 25 meni noin 5 min välein arkisin. Tosin tässä on myös keskisuurista kaupungeista tuttu ongelma  bussia kaivataan talvella ja muuten opiskelijat fillaroivat. Valoitta ja ilman kypärää ja ymmärtämättä mitään jaljakäytävien suhteen.

----------


## Eppu

> Asukkaana, veronmaksajana ja joukkoliikennettä käyttävänä, on vaikea kannattaa hanketta, joka maksaa tolkuttomasti, mutta ei paranna liikkumista mitenkään.


Tyhjentävästi sanottu, tähän voin helposti yhtyä, ja uskon samoin ajattelevia ja tuntevia olevan varsin suuri joukko.
Ratikka ei lopulta paranna kulkuyhteyksiä Hervannassakaan, samankaltainen liityntähelvetti sinnekin tulisi, joskin siellä homma menisi vähän selkeämmässä muodossa. Onhan toki hervannastakin kuulunut varsin paljon negatiivisia mielipiteitä tähän vaihtoyhteysasiaan. 
Lielahden osalta tosiaan olisi ratikan myötä kertaheitolla mennyttä se seikka, että esim iltaisin keskustasta sinne ja Lentävänniemeen pääsee reilussa vartissa. Ja kun tarkkailee matkustajamääriä tuolle suunnalle, niin ei voi ymmärtää mitä ihmettä siellä tekisi niinkin massiivisella kulkuneuvolla kuin raitiovaunu. Vai oliko niin, että vasta hiedanrannan ja sen läheisyydessä oleven rantojen pilaaminen massiivisella rakentamisella vasta se todellinen perustelu raitiovaunulle länteen? No, oli miten oli niin silti tämä äkkipikainen reitin siirto tulisi pilaamaan monien kulkuyhteydet ja vielä tämä massiivinen rakentaminen lisäämään ruuhkia entisestään. Onkin valitettavaa että tamperelaiset eivät ole tähän mennessä osanneet ryhtyä suurempaan vastarintaan. Ehkä ei sitten ole vielä tajuttu millaista tuhoa on luvassa jos hanke menee läpi.

Raitiovaunuprosessia seuratessa on välillä tullut muisteltua 10 vuoden takaista aikaa kun vielä asuin Helsingissä ja olin niin kypsynyt siellä asumiseen että päätin muuttaa pois. Koko ajan näyttää siltä, että Tampereesta ollaan tekemässä samankaltaista täyteen ahdettua kivi-betoniviidakkoa jossa on ahdistavaa olla ja jossa liikkuminen on tehty mahdollisimman hankalaksi. Mihinkähän lie sitten etsiytyisin asustelemaan jos ei enää huvita täällä edellämainituista syistä asua. Tiedä sitten...

----------


## Melamies

> Mihinkähän lie sitten etsiytyisin asustelemaan jos ei enää huvita täällä edellämainituista syistä asua. Tiedä sitten...


Kokeile Turkua, sinne tuskin ratikka palaa ihan helpolla.

----------


## petteri

> Kokeile Turkua, sinne tuskin ratikka palaa ihan helpolla.


Savukoski voisi olla parempi vaihtoehto, ei naapuritkaan paljon häiritse.  :Smile:

----------


## Minä vain

> Raitiovaunuprosessia seuratessa on välillä tullut muisteltua 10 vuoden takaista aikaa kun vielä asuin Helsingissä ja olin niin kypsynyt siellä asumiseen että päätin muuttaa pois. Koko ajan näyttää siltä, että Tampereesta ollaan tekemässä samankaltaista täyteen ahdettua kivi-betoniviidakkoa jossa on ahdistavaa olla ja jossa liikkuminen on tehty mahdollisimman hankalaksi. Mihinkähän lie sitten etsiytyisin asustelemaan jos ei enää huvita täällä edellämainituista syistä asua. Tiedä sitten...


Siis voihan Helsingin seudullakin asua vaikka kuinka monessa paikassa ilman että asuu kivi-betoniviidakossa. Jo 30 km Helsingin keskustasta olevat alueet on lähes kaikki maaseutua.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaikka palstalla on useita kymmeniä tamperelaisia, ei ratikkaa tunnu kannattavan kuin muutama jo vuosia sitten ratikan faneiksi tunnustautuneita tai leimautuneita henkilöitä.


Kannattaa seurata keskustelua Facebookin ryhmissä Ratikka Tampereelle (3437 jäsentä) ja Lisää kaupunkia Tampereelle (2082 jäsentä). Siellä se vilkas keskustelu kaupungin tiivistämisestä ja Tampereen ratikasta käydään tällä hetkellä. Tulee hieman eri vaikutelma siitä mikä yleinen mielipide on kuin Epun ja killerpopin juttuja täällä lukiessa, jotka eivät edusta tämän hetken tamperelaisen ajattelun valtavirtaa.

Vuosien varrella on tehty lukuisia mielipidekyselyitä ratikasta, sekä otannaltaan tieteellisesti hyväksyttäviä että puolivillaisia nettigalluppeja, mutta yhteistä on että ratikka saa aina vähintään 70-75 % kannatuksen. Vastustajina esiintyy muutamia kumipyörä-änkyröitä, joilla useimmiten on jokin kuviteltu henkilökohtainen intressi vastustaa ratikkaa.

Sivumennen sanottuna olin juuri viikon lomalla Tokiossa. Siellä on aika paljon enemmän asukkaita kuin Tampereella (tai Suomessa) ja rakentaminen aika tiivistä. Rakentaminen on korkeaa, monessa tavaratalossa on 14 kerrosta ja vaikuttaisi että rautatieaseman kylkeen rakennetuissa lähiöostareissakin (tyyliin Itäkeskus) itse Tokion ulkopuolella usein 7-8 kerrosta (esim. Tama Centerin tai Ōmiyan asemien vieressä). Silti ei ahdistanut yhtään. Tehokas maankäyttö lyhentää kävelymatkoja ja inhimmillistää mittakaavaa, joka muuten räjähtäisi kävelykelvottomaksi.

----------


## hylje

Jos katsotaan laserin terävyydellä yksittäisen matkustajan etua, ratkaisu on yksiselitteisesti henkilöauto. Henkilöauto on paras: se kuljettaa suoraan ja pysähtymättä kotiovelta määränpäähän sisäänkäynnin eteen. Kaupungin ei siis kannata investoida edes busseihin.

Ratikka on visusti siellä järjestelmäajattelun päässä. Sen vahvuus on kapasiteetti ja luotettavuus. Näitä ominaisuuksia ei ole ruuhkaisen kaupungin busseilla tai autoilla, ja niistä kannattaa maksaa.

----------


## kalle.

https://tampereenlansimetro.blogspot.fi

----------


## 339-DF

> https://tampereenlansimetro.blogspot.fi


Onpa hauska blogi  pesee mennen tullen MV-lehdenkin. Sillä sentään on päätoimittaja ja kaikki jutut lähteistetty, oli sisällöstä mitä mieltä hyvänsä. Tuossa blogikirjoituksessa puhutaan "blogia koostavista henkilöistä" ja "toimituksesta", mutta on unohdettu kertoa keitä he ovat. Siinä Hämeentien sukkulabussileikissä oli sentään ihmiset ihan nimillään takana.

Tiedoksi blogistille: Helsingissä nousuja on enemmän kuin kaupungissa asukkaita ja Helsingin uusille raitiovaunukaupunginosien linjoille ennustetaan matkustajia suunnilleen samassa suhteessa, eli keskimäärin jokainen asukas nousee kerran päivässä raitiovaunuun. Jos tamperelaiset käyttävät ratikkaansa yhtä ahkerasti, on tuo virallinen matkustajaennuste ihan alimitoitettu.

Mahtaakohan raportti tosiaan verrata vuoden 2015 kustannuksia (ratikka/bussi), vai onko kyse jostain tulevaisuuteen sijoittuvasta arviointiajankohdasta? Se selittää nykyistä suurempien yksikkökustannusten käytön, sillä bussiliikenteen kustannukset ovat jostain syystä aika jyrkässä nousussa.

No, tämän enempää näitä lie turha kommentoida. Ensi kuun 7. päivänä Tampere saa ratikkansa. Sitä odotellessa...

----------


## kalle.

> Mahtaakohan raportti tosiaan verrata vuoden 2015 kustannuksia (ratikka/bussi), vai onko kyse jostain tulevaisuuteen sijoittuvasta arviointiajankohdasta? Se selittää nykyistä suurempien yksikkökustannusten käytön, sillä bussiliikenteen kustannukset ovat jostain syystä aika jyrkässä nousussa.


Bussiliikenteen kustannukset  jyrkässä nousussa? Onko tälle jotain lähdettä vai onko mutuilua?
Kannattaaa tosiaan tutkia noita Tampereen hintoja ja niiden historiaa, jos haluaa faktaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tiedoksi blogistille: Helsingissä nousuja on enemmän kuin kaupungissa asukkaita ja Helsingin uusille raitiovaunukaupunginosien linjoille ennustetaan matkustajia suunnilleen samassa suhteessa, eli keskimäärin jokainen asukas nousee kerran päivässä raitiovaunuun. Jos tamperelaiset käyttävät ratikkaansa yhtä ahkerasti, on tuo virallinen matkustajaennuste ihan alimitoitettu.


Tarkoitatko raitiovaununousuja vai kaikkia joukkoliikennenousuja? HSL-alueella oli v 2015 joukkoliikennenousuja vuodessa  359 milj, eli tekee päivää kohden vajaan miljoonan, eli hiukan vähemmän kuin on asukkaita koko seudulla. Raitiovaununousuja oli 55 milj tehden päivää kohden 150.000. Se vastannee Helsingin raitiotieverkon vaikutusalueen asukasmäärää. Nämä luvut ovat siis linjassa maantieteen kanssa.

Sen olen ymmärtänyt kyllä että Tampereen ennuste raitiotielle, 22.000 nousua/pv 114.000 asukkaan vaikutusalueesta on turhan varovainen. Jossain kohtaa joko blogia tai kaupungin virallisia suunnitelmia on laskuvirhe.  Toki täyty muistaa että Tampereelle ei tulisi kuin yksi linja kaksine haaroineen, se muistutta rakenteeltaankin jossain määrin enemmän metroa kuin sellaista raitioverkkoa mikä Helsingissä on, jonka tiheys keskustassa on Euroopan tiheimpiä. Joko on arvioitu väärin joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuutta (10%) tai vaikutusalueen kokoa. En tunne niin hyvin Tampereen maantiedettä, että ymmärtäisin miksi matkustajaluvut eroaisivat niin paljon Helsingin seudun vastaavasta? Ovatko Tampereen raitiotien linjauksen laitimmaiset  alueet vielä rakentamatta, että se kulkisi ensimmäiset vuodet "peltoratikkana" vai mistä johtuu?

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Hylje, kaikille ei oma auto ole edes kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Sille pitää löytää määränpäässä pysäköintipaikka, olet sidottuna tähän pysäköintipaikkaan palatessasi takaisin, joudut jatkuvasti huollattamaan autoasi... Itse asun lähellä keskustaa olevassa esikaupungissa, joukkoliikenne täyttää minun päivittäisen matkustustarpeen loistavasti, jopa vapaa-ajanmatkat sujuvat joukkoliikenteellä, paremmin kuin yksityisautolla. Lisäksi tulevat autoilun kustannukset... Pelkällä pakollisen vakuutuksen maksulla liikun joukkoliikenteellä kauan...

----------


## hylje

> Hylje, kaikille ei oma auto ole edes kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto.


Tuo on sitä järjestelmäajattelua. Kun enemmän kuin yksi ihminen autoilee samalla reitillä, molemmat eivät enää pysty ajamaan ovelta ovelle. Jomman kumman pitää tyytyä pysäköimään kauemmas. Kun enemmän kuin yksi ihminen autoilee yhtäaikaa samalla alueella, matkakaan ei etene pysähtymättä. Jomman kumman pitää antaa toiselle tietä reittien ylittäessä toisensa.

Omalla väylällään kulkeva joukkoliikenne toimii suurin piirtein yhtä hyvin riippumatta kuinka monta ihmistä sitä käyttää, aina liikennevälineen maksimikapasiteettiin asti. Ratikalla maksimikapasiteetti venyy kaikista isoimpien vaunujen avulla korkeimmalle.

----------


## pehkonen

No jos/kun Tampereen valtuusto näyttää vihreää valoa hankkeelle ja rakentaminen alkaa. Mittava liikennehärdelli on tulossa Hämenkadun kiskotyämaan aikana, kun pääkatu on täysin suljettu (jos tehdään tehokkaasti). Siitähän saisi samalla laajennetun kävelykeskustan ilman kumipyöriä.

----------


## Eppu

> Sen olen ymmärtänyt kyllä että Tampereen ennuste raitiotielle, 22.000 nousua/pv 114.000 asukkaan vaikutusalueesta on turhan varovainen. Jossain kohtaa joko blogia tai kaupungin virallisia suunnitelmia on laskuvirhe.
> t. Rainer


Ei se toki ole laskuvirhe. Se kertoo vain siitä että raitiotie on turha hanke ja sama määrä asiakkaita voidaan kuljettaa busseillakin huomattavasti edullisemmin. Koska matkustajapotentiaalia moiselle kulkupelille ei tosiasiallisesti ole riittävästi Tampereella, moisen velka-automaatin rakentaminen ei yksinkertaisesti ole lainkaan kannattavaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Bussiliikenteen kustannukset  jyrkässä nousussa? Onko tälle jotain lähdettä vai onko mutuilua?
> Kannattaaa tosiaan tutkia noita Tampereen hintoja ja niiden historiaa, jos haluaa faktaa.


Siinä osut ihan oikeaan, että Tampereen hintakehitysestä minulla ei ole mitään käsitystä. HSL-alueella bussiliikenteen hinnat nousevat huomattavasti inflaatiota nopeammin, ovat nouseet jo pitkään. Mahtaisiko se hintakehitys nyt sitten olla kovin erilaista vajaa 200 km Helsingistä pohjoiseen?




> Tarkoitatko raitiovaununousuja vai kaikkia joukkoliikennenousuja? HSL-alueella oli v 2015 joukkoliikennenousuja vuodessa  359 milj, eli tekee päivää kohden vajaan miljoonan, eli hiukan vähemmän kuin on asukkaita koko seudulla. Raitiovaununousuja oli 55 milj tehden päivää kohden 150.000. Se vastannee Helsingin raitiotieverkon vaikutusalueen asukasmäärää. Nämä luvut ovat siis linjassa maantieteen kanssa.


Tarkoitin Helsinkiä ja nousuja Helsingissä kaikkiin HSL-välineisiin (arkipäivisin). Muissa pks-kunnissa varmaan tilanne on heikompi. Tosin muistelen, että HSL-alueellakin niitä nousuja olisi noin yksi per asukas per arkivuorokausi ja Vantaalla varmaan kehärata on lisännyt nousujen määrää vaihtojen lisääntymisen myötä.

Näitä muuten aina tarkastellaan arkipäivien mukaan, eli jos jaat vuosittaisen 365:lla, lopputulos on sikäli väärä, että kesät ylipäätään ovat hiljaisia ja ympäri vuoden arkisin porukkaa on enemmän ja sunnuntaisin vähemmän. Karkeasti niin, että jos arkena on 1000, niin la 500 ja su 250. Tuo ei tosin Helsingissä päde (viikonloput on vilkaampia kuin teoria olettaa), mutta sopii jonkunlaiseksi nyrkkisäännöksi. Toinen karkea nyrkkisääntö on jakaa vuosittainen määrä 290:lla, siitä pitäisi tulla suunnilleen yhden kesän ulkopuolisen arkipäivän nousumäärä. Se antaisikin tulokseksi n. 1,24 miljoonaa, mikä aika hyvin vastaa sitä nousu per päivä per asukas -tilannetta.

Nämä nyrkkisäännöt eivät ole siis HSL-sääntöjä vaan ihan kansainvälisiä suunnittelun karkeita suuntaviivoja antavia "työkaluja".




> Sen olen ymmärtänyt kyllä että Tampereen ennuste raitiotielle, 22.000 nousua/pv 114.000 asukkaan vaikutusalueesta on turhan varovainen.


Mun mielestä siellä blogissa sanotaan 55 000 nousua vuorokaudessa. Vähän olen sitä mieltä, että sekin on kyllä turhan varovainen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mun mielestä siellä blogissa sanotaan 55 000 nousua vuorokaudessa. Vähän olen sitä mieltä, että sekin on kyllä turhan varovainen.


Niin se 22.000 oli blogin kirjoittajan näkemys. 55.000 kaupungin. En huomannut heti että oli kaksi lukua. Toisaalta kun katoo raitiotien linjausta niin aika isolla tykillä pitää ampua että voi väittää että koko Tampereen 225.000 asukkaasta n puolet (114.000) asuisi raitiotien vaikutusalueella. Kävelymatkan päässä pysäkeistä asuu ehkä 50.000. Jos tamperelaiset ottavat raitiotien omakseen ja käyttävät sitä myös muilla kuin työmatkoilla, niin on hyvät mahdollisuudet päästä päivittäisen 55.000 matkustajaan ja jossain vaiheessa varmaan ylikin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin se 22.000 oli blogin kirjoittajan näkemys. 55.000 kaupungin. En huomannut heti että oli kaksi lukua. Toisaalta kun katoo raitiotien linjausta niin aika isolla tykillä pitää ampua että voi väittää että koko Tampereen 225.000 asukkaasta n puolet (114.000) asuisi raitiotien vaikutusalueella. Kävelymatkan päässä pysäkeistä asuu ehkä 50.000. Jos tamperelaiset ottavat raitiotien omakseen ja käyttävät sitä myös muilla kuin työmatkoilla, niin on hyvät mahdollisuudet päästä päivittäisen 55.000 matkustajaan ja jossain vaiheessa varmaan ylikin.


Kannattaa tutkia tämä tiivistelmä huolella. Sieltä selviää, että vuonna 2025 tamperelaisista 40 % tulee asumaan 800 metrin säteellä ratikkapysäkistä. Vuoteen 2040 mennessä osuus nousee uudisrakentamisen myötä 60 %:een. Ei pidä heitellä hatusta tuollaisia harhaanjohtavia lukuja kuin 50 000, kun tutkittuakin tietoa on.

Päivittäinen matkustajamäärä 55 000 ei ole ollenkaan utopiaa. Jo nykyiset bussilinjat kuljettavat vertailukelpoisella aluerajauksella sen verran lähelle tuon, että ei tarvita edes raidekerrointa että päästään yli vaan normaali väestönkasvu riittää siihen. Tosiasiassa matkustajia tulee enemmän, koska raitiotien varteen on kaavoitettu huomattavan paljon lisärakentamista.

----------


## Heikki K

> Kannattaa tutkia tämä tiivistelmä huolella. Sieltä selviää, että vuonna 2025 tamperelaisista 40 % tulee asumaan 800 metrin säteellä ratikkapysäkistä. Vuoteen 2040 mennessä osuus nousee uudisrakentamisen myötä 60 %:een. Ei pidä heitellä hatusta tuollaisia harhaanjohtavia lukuja kuin 50 000, kun tutkittuakin tietoa on.
> 
> Päivittäinen matkustajamäärä 55 000 ei ole ollenkaan utopiaa. Jo nykyiset bussilinjat kuljettavat vertailukelpoisella aluerajauksella sen verran lähelle tuon, että ei tarvita edes raidekerrointa että päästään yli vaan normaali väestönkasvu riittää siihen. Tosiasiassa matkustajia tulee enemmän, koska raitiotien varteen on kaavoitettu huomattavan paljon lisärakentamista.


Käsittääkseni ennusteissa on käytetty "raidekerrointa" hyvin maltillisesti. Syynä on se poliittinen realismi, että kaikki eivät usko minkään raidekertoimen olemassaoloon. Kun hanke saadaan laskelmissa kannattavaksi alimitoitetulla ennusteella, niin sitä kannattaa käyttää, niin tulee vähemmän kritiikkiä utopistisen suurista odotuksista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:53 ----------




> No jos/kun Tampereen valtuusto näyttää vihreää valoa hankkeelle ja rakentaminen alkaa. Mittava liikennehärdelli on tulossa Hämenkadun kiskotyämaan aikana, kun pääkatu on täysin suljettu (jos tehdään tehokkaasti). Siitähän saisi samalla laajennetun kävelykeskustan ilman kumipyöriä.


Alustava työn vaiheistus on suunniteltu jo, ja siinä pääkatu suljetaan vaintoiseen suuntaan kerrallaan. http://www.tampere.fi/liikenne-ja-ka...-liitteet.html (liite 2)

----------


## Eppu

> Tulee hieman eri vaikutelma siitä mikä yleinen mielipide on kuin Epun ja killerpopin juttuja täällä lukiessa, jotka eivät edusta tämän hetken tamperelaisen ajattelun valtavirtaa.





> Kannattaa tutkia tämä tiivistelmä huolella. Sieltä selviää, että vuonna 2025 tamperelaisista 40 % tulee asumaan 800 metrin säteellä ratikkapysäkistä. Vuoteen 2040 mennessä osuus nousee uudisrakentamisen myötä 60 %:een. Ei pidä heitellä hatusta tuollaisia harhaanjohtavia lukuja kuin 50 000, kun tutkittuakin tietoa on.
> 
> Päivittäinen matkustajamäärä 55 000 ei ole ollenkaan utopiaa. Jo nykyiset bussilinjat kuljettavat vertailukelpoisella aluerajauksella sen verran lähelle tuon, että ei tarvita edes raidekerrointa että päästään yli vaan normaali väestönkasvu riittää siihen. Tosiasiassa matkustajia tulee enemmän, koska raitiotien varteen on kaavoitettu huomattavan paljon lisärakentamista.


Kyseinen tiivistelmä kuten myös itse raitiotiesuunnitelma on täynnä fotosopattuja kuvia, hataria ja kaunisteltuja puolitotuuksia sekä joitakin suoranaisia valheita. Projektin hinta sen sijaan on piilotettu pienellä präntillä luettavaksi. Koko hommasta tulee vääjämättä mieleen tunnettu sananlasku: _moni kakku päältä kaunis._ Tai jopa Ville Haapasaloa lainatakseni: _"Uskoo ken uskoo ja mitä uskoo"._

Mitä tulee ajattelun valtavirtoihin, niin on kyllä totta että en edusta valtavirta-ajattelua. Mutta raitiotieuskovaiset taitavat tosiaan kuulua enimmäkseen siihen valtavirtasakkiin, jotka uskovat usein ilman minkäänlaista kriittistä tarkastelua kaikkeen mitä ehdotetaan (ja mitä mm. valtamedia meille syöttää). Niin, kyllähän ratikan voi rakentaa. Häädetään liito-oravat kodeistaan, pilataan Lielahden maisemat, tuhotaan nykyiset toimivat bussilinjat, rakennetaan neuvostoliittolaistyylisiä lähiöitä - mitä vaan kunhan saadaan busseja kankeampi ja hitaampi ratikka! Hankkeen hyödytkin ovat kiistattomat: rakennusliikkeet saavat rahansa ja voittonsa, kaupunki raskaan velkataakkansa ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät korotetut lipunhintansa.

----------


## kalle.

> Käsittääkseni ennusteissa on käytetty "raidekerrointa" hyvin maltillisesti. Syynä on se poliittinen realismi, että kaikki eivät usko minkään raidekertoimen olemassaoloon.


Mm. Tukholmassa ei uskota kertoimeen: http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2016/07/...atta-som-idag/

----------


## j-lu

> Mm. Tukholmassa ei uskota kertoimeen: http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2016/07/...atta-som-idag/


Tarkoitat, että Ruotsin bussiyrittäjien seminaariin oli löytynyt tutkija, joka ei (yhden tapaustutkimusten simulointitulosten vuoksi) usko raidekertoimeen? Jep...

----------


## 339-DF

Ymmärrän Eppua. Hän ei pidä Tampereen ratikasta, joten hän ei tahtoisi sen toteutuvan eikä niin ollen tahdo uskoa mitään, mitä virallinen suunnittelu tuottaa Tampereen ratikan tueksi.

Olen itse  monen muun muassa  toiminut täsmälleen samalla tavalla Länsimetron kanssa. En pitänyt hankkeesta enkä uskonut virallisen suunnittelun tuotoksia. Nyt on sitten käynyt niin, että en edelleenkään pidä hankkeesta ja kaikki ne asiat, joita olen epäillyt tai pitänyt puolitotuuksina tai suoranaisina valheina ovat paljastuneet. On helppo sanoa, että mitäs minä sanoin. Virallinen suunnittelu ei ole kyennyt tuottamaan oikeastaan mitään paikkansapitävää. Kritiikki on ollut oikeutettua.

Länsimetron kokemuksiin nojaten ymmärrän, että Eppu ajattelee Tampereen ratikasta samalla tavalla. Luotto viralliseen suunnitteluun on matalalla ja usko omaan käsitykseen korkealla. Eppu kuitenkin toimii yhdessä asiassa ratkaisevasti eri tavalla. Siinä missä me Länsimetron vastustajat aikanaan perkasimme niitä virallisia suunnitelmia ja nostimme sieltä esille asioita, jotka eivät pidä paikkaansa ja kerroimme, miten asiat ovat tai miten ne pitäisi laskea ym, ei Eppu perustele mitään. Hän vaan toteaa, että valheita täys eikä tee elettäkään kertoakseen mikä ratikkaraporteissa olisi virheellistä ja miten asiat hänen mielestään oikeasti ovat. Sellainen ei ole kovin hedelmällistä keskustelua. Kyllähän kritisoida saa, mutta se kritisointi ei ole uskottavaa, jos perustelut puuttuvat tai ovat luokkaa "tahdon ettei Tampere kasva, joten ratikkasuunnitelmat ovat valheellisia".

Olen seurannut Tampereen raitiotien suunnittelua sillä tavoin läheltä, että uskallan uskoa siihen, mitä allianssi ja kaupungin virkamiehet tuottavat. Siellä on tutkittu huolella ja selvitetty perusteellisesti, ilman oransseja aurinkolaseja. Ylipäätään tietysti maan päällä riskit ovat pienemmät kuin maan alla. Mutta riskeihinkin on osattu tässä tapauksessa varautua. Vähän varovaisena pidän ennustetta matkustajamäärästä. Se tulee kyllä ylittymään ja todennäköisesti siinä määrin, ettei nyt tilaukseen menevä ratikkakalusto taida riittää. Mutta pidennysoptio on olemassa. Tampereen ratikasta ei tule uutta Länsimetroa. Sellaista tilannetta ei tule, jossa Tampereen ratikan johdon pitäisi hävetä ja erota.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitat, että Ruotsin bussiyrittäjien seminaariin oli löytynyt tutkija, joka ei (yhden tapaustutkimusten simulointitulosten vuoksi) usko raidekertoimeen? Jep...





> Spårväg City i Stockholm har inte lockat fler resenärer än när trafiken kördes med buss. Den så kallade spårfaktorn finns inte, hävdade transportforskaren


Niin, ja vertailun kohde on Tukholman keskustan ainoa raitiolinja joka on käytännössä vain hupivehje jota ei juuri käytetä työmatkaliikenteeseen. 

Entä Tvärbanan sitten? Tai Tukholman lukuisat metrolinjat? Käsittääkseni Tvärbananiasta tehtiin joskus raportti joka todisti raidekertoimen olemassaolon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> pilataan Lielahden maisemat


Makuasiat ja niistä kiistely jne., mutta valistunut arvaus, että lienee varsin pieni vähemmistö, jonka mielestä suunnitelmat johtaisivat varsinaisesti Lielahden nykyisten maisemien pilaamiseen.

----------


## hylje

Maiseman pilaaminen on ihan totta! Jos johonkin rakennetaan kaupunkia, se vanha maisema jää alle ja pilaantuu ja tuhoutuu. Toisaalta myös uudelle kaupunkimaisemalle löytyy tykkääjänsä. Mutta se on eri maisema.

----------


## Eppu

> ..ei Eppu perustele mitään. Hän vaan toteaa, että valheita täys eikä tee elettäkään kertoakseen mikä ratikkaraporteissa olisi virheellistä ja miten asiat hänen mielestään oikeasti ovat.


Voin mainita kolme selkeää valhetta:
1) Ratikan ajoajat. Koska moinen härveli viettää pysäkillä keskimäärin tuntuvasti pitempiä aikoja (kokemus Helsingistä) kuin bussi, ei tuossa tiivistelmässä ilmoitetut ajoajat voi pitää mitenkään paikkaansa. Todellisuus on jotain aivan muuta, koska ratikka ei edes aja huippunopeuttaan (70km/h) juuri missään. Näin ollen raitiovaunu ei tule todellisuudessa olemaan yhtään bussia nopeampi, ei varsinkaan verrattuna kolmoslinjaan, koska sillä on reitillään kaksikin nopeaa tieosuutta Hervannan valtaväylällä ja Paasikiventiellä.
2) Väite, että ratikkaan sijoitettu euro tuo kaksi euroa takaisin kaupungin kassaan. Mistä lie tämä repäisty mainospuheeksi? Olisi kiva saada tästä yksityiskohtainen erittely, miten ratikan avulla saadaan vajaa miljardi euroa kaupungin kassaan. Esitetys selitykset eivät oikein vakuuta.
3) On väitetty, että lippujen hintoja ei tarvitse nostaa vaikka ratikka tuleekin. Tämäkin on todennäköinen valhe. On se nähty jo monta kertaa, kun HSL:n lippujen hintoja on nostettu, ja viimeisintäkin hintojen nousua perusteltiin raideliikennehankkeiden kustannuksilla, lähinnä kehäradalla.

En ole myöskään missään vaiheessa väittänyt että kaupunkia ei saisi kehittää. Kyse on ainoastaan siitä, millaista kehitystä halutaan. Jos ei "kehityksen" mittareina nähdä mitään muuta kuin raha ja taloudellinen tehokkuus, on tuloksena nimenomaan Hiedanrannan suunnitelmien kaltaisia, käytännössä toistensa kanssa samanlaisia, persoonattomia ja kolkkoja kaupunginosavaihtoehtoja. Olisiko syytä hieman pysähtyä ja nähdä asioita hieman muistakin näkökulmista?

----------


## janihyvarinen

1) Tampereelle ei tule kuljettajarahastusta, joten pysäkkiajat eivät ole busseja pidempiä. Miten voisivat olla, kun joka ovesta saa kulkea sisään ja ulos?

2) Hyötylaskelman erittelyt löytyvät kun selaa julkaistuja selvityksiä. Niitä voisi kritisoida yksityiskohtaisemmin kuin ylimalkaisesti lyttäämällä.

3) Ratikka alentaa liikennöintikustannusta verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen, joten mistä voi päätellä että se nostaa lipun hintaa? Mutta oikeasti lipun hinta on poliittinen päätös. Jos päättäjät näkevät syytä nostaa lipun hintaa niin sitten sitä nostetaan. Muistettakoon kuitenkin että jo nykyisessä bussiliikenteessä kaupungin subventioprosentti on paljon pienempi kuin Helsingissä. Paineet nostoon lienevät siis jokseenkin pienemmät.

----------


## Eppu

> 1) Tampereelle ei tule kuljettajarahastusta, joten pysäkkiajat eivät ole busseja pidempiä. Miten voisivat olla, kun joka ovesta saa kulkea sisään ja ulos?
> 
> 3) Ratikka alentaa liikennöintikustannusta verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen, joten mistä voi päätellä että se nostaa lipun hintaa? Mutta oikeasti lipun hinta on poliittinen päätös. Jos päättäjät näkevät syytä nostaa lipun hintaa niin sitten sitä nostetaan. Muistettakoon kuitenkin että jo nykyisessä bussiliikenteessä kaupungin subventioprosentti on paljon pienempi kuin Helsingissä. Paineet nostoon lienevät siis jokseenkin pienemmät.


Mm. täällä on kerrottu, että raitiotieallianssi on keksinyt omat, huomattavan kalliimmat tuotantokustannukset linja-autoliikenteelle, kaiketi siksi, jotta raitiotie näyttäisi niihin verrattuna kannattavammalta.

Mitä tulee ratikan pysäkkiaikoihin, niin menepä sinäkin Helsinkiin toteamaan, että raitiovaunu viettää pysäkeillä huomattavan pitempiä aikoja kuin bussi, AINA. Tämä onkin yksi merkittävimmistä syistä miksi en moista vekotinta tänne halua - se todellisuudessa hidastaa matka-aikoja.

----------


## sane

> Mitä tulee ratikan pysäkkiaikoihin, niin menepä sinäkin Helsinkiin toteamaan, että raitiovaunu viettää pysäkeillä huomattavan pitempiä aikoja kuin bussi, AINA. Tämä onkin yksi merkittävimmistä syistä miksi en moista vekotinta tänne halua - se todellisuudessa hidastaa matka-aikoja.


Tervetuloa seuraamaan esimerkiksi linjojen 14 ja 18 pysäkkiaikoja Kampissa, voit sitten itse todeta miten matkustajamäärät vaikuttavat pysäkkiaikoihin busseilla. Havaintojeni mukaan bussilla on kyllä _keskimäärin_ lyhyemmät pysäkkiajat, kun matkustajia on niin paljon vähemmän raitiovaunuun verrattuna. Onkin sitten eri asia onko tarkoituksemukaista järjestää _joukko_liikennettä pienillä kuormilla kulkeavana bussispagettina vai suuremmilla kuormilla kulkevilla runkolinjoilla.

Helsingin kokemusten perusteella en kyllä ihmettelisi, jos keskimääräiset pysäkkiajat Tampereellakin kasvavat: Raitiovaunu pysähtynee joka pysäkillä ja matkustajia lienee pysäkkiä kohti huomattavasti enemmän kuin bussilla. Sen sijaan turhia pysähdyksiä (liikennevalot, rekan sivupeili) sinne toivottavasti saadaan huomattavasti Helsinkiä ja nykyistä bussiliikennettä vähemmän.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mm. täällä on kerrottu, että raitiotieallianssi on keksinyt omat, huomattavan kalliimmat tuotantokustannukset linja-autoliikenteelle, kaiketi siksi, jotta raitiotie näyttäisi niihin verrattuna kannattavammalta.
> 
> Mitä tulee ratikan pysäkkiaikoihin, niin menepä sinäkin Helsinkiin toteamaan, että raitiovaunu viettää pysäkeillä huomattavan pitempiä aikoja kuin bussi, AINA. Tämä onkin yksi merkittävimmistä syistä miksi en moista vekotinta tänne halua - se todellisuudessa hidastaa matka-aikoja.


Helsingin raitiotiet ovat museokamaa Tampereen tulevaan raitiotiehen verrattuna. Suurin osa Helsingin vaunuista on korkealattiaisia, pysäkit ovat kapeat ja ahtaat ja niihin tulee usein monen linjan vaunuja yhtäaikaa. Liikennevaloetuudet eivät toimi kuten pitää niin että vaunut odottavat usein pysäkillä valojen vaihtumista jne. Kaikesta huolimatta raitiovaunuilla matkustaminen on suosittua Helsingissä koska bussit ovat vielä epämukavempia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> Mm. täällä on kerrottu, että raitiotieallianssi on keksinyt omat, huomattavan kalliimmat tuotantokustannukset linja-autoliikenteelle, kaiketi siksi, jotta raitiotie näyttäisi niihin verrattuna kannattavammalta.
> 
> Mitä tulee ratikan pysäkkiaikoihin, niin menepä sinäkin Helsinkiin toteamaan, että raitiovaunu viettää pysäkeillä huomattavan pitempiä aikoja kuin bussi, AINA. Tämä onkin yksi merkittävimmistä syistä miksi en moista vekotinta tänne halua - se todellisuudessa hidastaa matka-aikoja.


Anonyymi blogi se onkin aina kovin uskottava tiedonlähde... Helsingin pysäkkiaikatauluihin vaikuttavat seikat ovat seuraavat: kuljettajarahastus sekä järjettömästi suunnitellut liikennevalot. Ensimmäistähän ei siis tule Tampereelle ja jälkimmäisenkin voi hoitaa todennäköisesti järkevästi, jos raitiovaunu pääsee kulkemaan omalla kaistallaan.

----------


## hylje

Tietoa suoraan hevosen suusta.

Sisältää tärkeitä kysymyksiä kuten:




> Voisiko 38-metrinen ja 380-paikkainen sähköbussi olla vaihtoehto raitiotielle?

----------


## Jykke

> 1) Ratikan ajoajat. Koska moinen härveli viettää pysäkillä keskimäärin tuntuvasti pitempiä aikoja (kokemus Helsingistä) kuin bussi, ei tuossa tiivistelmässä ilmoitetut ajoajat voi pitää mitenkään paikkaansa.


Tampereen raitiotien yleisuunnitelman sivulla 32 puhutaan matka-ajoista. Otetaan vaikka tarkasteluun Keskustorin ja Hervantakeskuksen väli, jolla bussi ja ratikka ovat käytännössä yksi yhteen linjauksella. Ratikalla tämä väli kestää noin 23 minuuttia. Ratikka pysähtyy joka pysäkillä ilman erillistä pysäytystoivetta ja pysähdyksien kestoksi on arvioitu 15-30 sekuntia matkustajamäärästä riippuen. Repa Reittioppaan mukaan bussilinja 3 kulkee Hervantakeskuksen ja Keskustorin välin hiljaiseen aikaan n. 21 minuutissa pysähtyen vain tarpeen vaatiessa. Ruuhka-aikaan bussilla kestää noin 27 minuuttia. Ratikka kulkee lähes koko matkan toisin kuin bussi omalla muusta liikenteestä eristetyllä kaistallaan asematunnelilta aina Kanjoninkadun kohdalle saakka. Lisäksi ratikalle on liikennevaloetuudet risteyksissä. 

Onko sinulla Eppu ainoastaan kokemuksia Helsingin ratikasta, eikä modernista pikaratikasta? Suosittelisin lämpimästi oppimatkaa vaikka Bergeniin. Seiltä löytyy myös johdinautojakin bussiharrastajan mieleen. 




> Todellisuus on jotain aivan muuta, koska ratikka ei edes aja huippunopeuttaan (70km/h) juuri missään. Näin ollen raitiovaunu ei tule todellisuudessa olemaan yhtään bussia nopeampi, ei varsinkaan verrattuna kolmoslinjaan, koska sillä on reitillään kaksikin nopeaa tieosuutta Hervannan valtaväylällä ja Paasikiventiellä.


Itsekin ajattelin ennen, että pikaratikan ideologia on olla koko ajan 70-100km/h ajava pikajuna. Nyt olen sisäistänyt, että pikaratikan todellinen nopeus muodstuu, siitä että vaunu pysähtyy vain ja ainoastaan pysäkeillä ja saa esteettömän kulun koko reitin varrella. Jos halutaan metromaista nopeutta se vaatii pitkiä pysäkkivälejä ja eristettyä väylää, sekä kulunvalvontaa. Pikaratikka on metron ja bussin välimaastossa. 




> 2) Väite, että ratikkaan sijoitettu euro tuo kaksi euroa takaisin kaupungin kassaan. Mistä lie tämä repäisty mainospuheeksi? Olisi kiva saada tästä yksityiskohtainen erittely, miten ratikan avulla saadaan vajaa miljardi euroa kaupungin kassaan.


Täältä löytynee haluamasi speksit. Ja kysessä on Tampereen kaupungin sivut, eikä anonyymi ratikanpuolustelija. 




> Esitetys selitykset eivät oikein vakuuta.


Sitten täytyy osoittaa missä on virheet. Minua ei vakuuta pelkästään se, että Sinua ei vakuuta. 





> 3) On väitetty, että lippujen hintoja ei tarvitse nostaa vaikka ratikka tuleekin.


Hervannan bussiralli maksaa joukkoliikennepäällikkö Mika Periviidan mukaan n. 90 % omat kulunsa. Ratikka tiputtaa operointikustannuksia ja nostaa matkustajamääriä - lisärakentamisenkin myötä jos ei millään usko raidekertoimeen. Näillä näkymin en näkisi suurta painetta lippujen korotuksille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitten täytyy osoittaa missä on virheet. Minua ei vakuuta pelkästään se, että Sinua ei vakuuta.


Juuri näin.




> Mitä tulee ratikan pysäkkiaikoihin, niin menepä sinäkin Helsinkiin toteamaan, että raitiovaunu viettää pysäkeillä huomattavan pitempiä aikoja kuin bussi, AINA. Tämä onkin yksi merkittävimmistä syistä miksi en moista vekotinta tänne halua - se todellisuudessa hidastaa matka-aikoja.


Mene katsomaan bussien lastaamista vilkkaalle pysäkille. Vaikkapa Kampin metroasemalle tai Pasilan asemalle. Kolme minuuttia ei ole mikään erikoisuus.

Minä luulen, että todellinen syy sille, miksi et halua ratikkaa Tampereelle on jossain ihan muualla. Muutenhan kävisi niin, että haluaisit ratikan nyt kun tuo väitteesi osoittautui vääräksi.  :Wink: 




> On väitetty, että lippujen hintoja ei tarvitse nostaa vaikka ratikka tuleekin. Tämäkin on todennäköinen valhe. On se nähty jo monta kertaa, kun HSL:n lippujen hintoja on nostettu, ja viimeisintäkin hintojen nousua perusteltiin raideliikennehankkeiden kustannuksilla, lähinnä kehäradalla.


Se, että HSL kertoo kehäradan ja länsimetron nostavan lippujen hintoja, on totta. Syy näille korotuksille on kuitenkin tekninen. Aiemmin kunnat maksoivat ratahankkeet itse suoraan ja liikennelaitokselle asetettiin tavoitteeksi vain, että sen pitää kerätä puolet menoistaan lipputuloilla. Nyt rahat kierrätetään HSL:n kautta, ja sille sanotaan, että sen pitää kerätä puolet menoistaan, mukaan lukien nämä ratahankkeiden rakentamiseen käytetyt rahat, lipputuloilla. Tavallaan nykytilanne on läpinäkyvämpi, mutta joukkoliikenteen kannalta se on silti vahingollinen. Tampereella ei ole tällaista tilannetta eikä siten vastaavaa korotuspainetta lippuihin. HSL-alueellakin tilanteeseen on vaadittu muutosta. En tiedä onko se valmisteilla.

Toinen lippujen hintoihin vaikuttava juttu on sitten se, että HSL-alueen hankkeet ovat hinnaltaan aivan megalomaanisia ja kustannukset muodostuvat hirvittävän korkeiksi matkustajamääriin nähden. Länsimetro Matinkylään houkuttelee arviolta 100 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa ja maksaa 1,2 miljardia + varikko + vaunut. Tampereen ratikka houkuttelee reilu 50 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa ja maksaa 0,3 miljardia + varikko ja vaunut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se, että HSL kertoo kehäradan ja länsimetron nostavan lippujen hintoja, on totta. Syy näille korotuksille on kuitenkin tekninen. Aiemmin kunnat maksoivat ratahankkeet itse suoraan ja liikennelaitokselle asetettiin tavoitteeksi vain, että sen pitää kerätä puolet menoistaan lipputuloilla. Nyt rahat kierrätetään HSL:n kautta, ja sille sanotaan, että sen pitää kerätä puolet menoistaan, mukaan lukien nämä ratahankkeiden rakentamiseen käytetyt rahat, lipputuloilla. Tavallaan nykytilanne on läpinäkyvämpi, mutta joukkoliikenteen kannalta se on silti vahingollinen. Tampereella ei ole tällaista tilannetta eikä siten vastaavaa korotuspainetta lippuihin.
> 
> ...
> 
> Toinen lippujen hintoihin vaikuttava juttu on sitten se, että HSL-alueen hankkeet ovat hinnaltaan aivan megalomaanisia ja kustannukset muodostuvat hirvittävän korkeiksi matkustajamääriin nähden. Länsimetro Matinkylään houkuttelee arviolta 100 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa ja maksaa 1,2 miljardia + varikko + vaunut. Tampereen ratikka houkuttelee reilu 50 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa ja maksaa 0,3 miljardia + varikko ja vaunut.


HSL-alueella lippujen hintoja korotetaan siksi, että tunnelihankkeet tekevät joukkoliikenteen tuotannosta nykyistä kalliimpaa lisäämättä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Eli yhden matkan tuotantokulut kasvavat. Kasvavat kulut on katettava joko subventiolla tai lipunhintojen korotuksella, muita mahdollisuuksia ei ole. Ja kustannusten korottamisesta päättäneet poliitikot eivät halua maksaa itse päättämiään menoja, vaan näyttävät maksattavan ne mieluummin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä.

Tampereella tilanne täysin toinen. Raitiotien rata on osa kaupungin liikenneinfrastruktuuria, kuten kadut. Raitioliikennettä kohdellaan samalla tavoin kuin bussiliikennettä: Kaupunki rakentaa väylät ja antaa ne liikenteen käyttöön. Väylät kustannetaan verotuloilla, siis sekä ratikan rata että kadut. Tähän on myös hyvä perustelu siitä, että ratikan radan rakentaminen vähentää katurakentamista. Ja lisää kaupungin tuloja kiinteistöistä. Miksi siis joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien pitäisi maksaa raiteista, kun eivät he maksa kaduistakaan. Eikä edes ole maksettavaa, kun radan kulut katetaan muista lähteistä.

HSL-alueella toiseen ratkaisuun lienee päädytty osaltaan siksi, että tunneleiden rakentamisesta ei ole hyötyjä vähentämässä katuverkon rakentamistarvetta tai tuottamassa kiinteistötuloja. Ainakaan kustannusten kattamiseksi. Espoossa väestöennuste ja katurakentaminen ovat samat, tehtiin metroa tai ei. Puolet rakentamiskustannuksista jää kuitenkin kunnan itsensä maksettavaksi, eli sitä ei kierrätetä ja jaeta HSL:n kautta naapurikunnille. Mutta Espoon taloudenpidossa tämäkin osa lasketaan yhteen joukkoliikenteen kuluihin eli lisätään HSL:lle maksettavaan kuntaosuuteen. Ei katuverkon kuluihin, kuten Tampereella.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HSL-alueella toiseen ratkaisuun lienee päädytty osaltaan siksi, että tunneleiden rakentamisesta ei ole hyötyjä vähentämässä katuverkon rakentamistarvetta tai tuottamassa kiinteistötuloja. Ainakaan kustannusten kattamiseksi. Espoossa väestöennuste ja katurakentaminen ovat samat, tehtiin metroa tai ei.


Rakentaminen olisi kohdistettu muualle kuin länsimetron varteen koska Kampin bussiterminaalin ja Ruoholahden katuratkaisujen kapasiteetti olisi loppunut kesken ennemmin tai myöhemmin ilman metroa. Todennäköisesti ei olis suunniteltu rakennettavan niin paljon ylipäänsä mikä olisi tarkoittanut että Nurmjärvi ja muut kehyskunnat joissa liikutaan enimmäkseen vain autoilla, olisivat saaneet sen väestönlisäyksen mikä nyt tulee Espooseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Rakentaminen olisi kohdistettu muualle kuin länsimetron varteen koska Kampin bussiterminaalin ja Ruoholahden katuratkaisujen kapasiteetti olisi loppunut kesken ennemmin tai myöhemmin ilman metroa. Todennäköisesti ei olis suunniteltu rakennettavan niin paljon ylipäänsä mikä olisi tarkoittanut että Nurmjärvi ja muut kehyskunnat joissa liikutaan enimmäkseen vain autoilla, olisivat saaneet sen väestönlisäyksen mikä nyt tulee Espooseen.


Teoriassa näin. Tietysti se, että alkuperäinen Nurmijärvi-ilmiö tapahtui sinä aikana kun Itämetro oli olemassa ja sen asemanympäristöt kasvoivat pujoa, pistää miettimään, että pitääkö teoria tälläkään kertaa paikkaansa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Teoriassa näin. Tietysti se, että alkuperäinen Nurmijärvi-ilmiö tapahtui sinä aikana kun Itämetro oli olemassa ja sen asemanympäristöt kasvoivat pujoa, pistää miettimään, että pitääkö teoria tälläkään kertaa paikkaansa.


Nurmijärvi-ilmiö alkoi varsinaisesti vasta 1990-luvun lopussa kun lama alkoi hellittää ja sai nimensä Matti Vanhasen ansiosta 2000-luvun alussa. Silloin olivat jo Vuosaaret ym itämetron isot lähiöt jo valmiit. Nurmijärvi-ilmiö selittynee nousukauden ajan ihmisten halusta toteuttaa omaa unelmaansa isossa omakotitalossa poissa kaupungin hälinästä ja työssäkäyntiin omalla autolla. 

Jonkinasteista muuttoliikettä pk-seudun kaupunkien ulkopuolelle tapahtui jo ennen 1990-lukua mutta kohdiostui pääasiassa radanvarsipaikkakunnille Kerava, Järvenpää ja Kirkkonummi. Näistä Kerava on jo oikeastaan aika täyteen rakennettu. 

Jos Espoon päättäjiä pitää arvostella jostain kun ovat laatineet väestöennusteita, niin se on se että ei osattu ottaa huoomioon sitä että Nokia voi romahtaa ja kadota kokonaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Teoriassa näin. Tietysti se, että alkuperäinen Nurmijärvi-ilmiö tapahtui sinä aikana kun Itämetro oli olemassa ja sen asemanympäristöt kasvoivat pujoa, pistää miettimään, että pitääkö teoria tälläkään kertaa paikkaansa.


Toisaalta Itämetron asemanympäristöt tiivistyvät nyt ja Nurmijärvi-ilmiö on hiipunut, Länsimetrosta riippumatta. Vois siis ihan hyvällä syyllä olettaa, että samat trendit ovat voimassa Espoossakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:25 ----------




> Jos Espoon päättäjiä pitää arvostella jostain kun ovat laatineet väestöennusteita, niin se on se että ei osattu ottaa huoomioon sitä että Nokia voi romahtaa ja kadota kokonaan.


On tietty inhimillistä välttää ajattelemasta synkintä skenaariota, joka ei tällä hetkellä tunnu kovin todennäköiseltä, mutta jonkunlaisen mobiilialan alamäen mahdollisuuden olisi pitänyt kyllä kuulua arvioihin. Alahan oli tunnettu kovasta kilpailusta ja suurtenkin tekijöiden häipymisestä markkinoilta pakon edessä (Ericsson, Motorola jne.). Tietty Nokia teki jonkunlaisen ennätyksen romahduksen vauhdissa ja mittaluokassa, mitä varmasti olisikin ollut mahdotonta arvata.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On tietty inhimillistä välttää ajattelemasta synkintä skenaariota, joka ei tällä hetkellä tunnu kovin todennäköiseltä, mutta jonkunlaisen mobiilialan alamäen mahdollisuuden olisi pitänyt kyllä kuulua arvioihin. Alahan oli tunnettu kovasta kilpailusta ja suurtenkin tekijöiden häipymisestä markkinoilta pakon edessä (Ericsson, Motorola jne.). Tietty Nokia teki jonkunlaisen ennätyksen romahduksen vauhdissa ja mittaluokassa, mitä varmasti olisikin ollut mahdotonta arvata.


Anteeksi nipotukseni, mutta Nokia on edelleen olemassa ja työllistää myös Espoossa, verkkobisneksssä. Toki kännykkäbisnes romahti/myytiin/lopetettiin. Synkin skenaario olisi ollut konkurssi. Siihen verrattuna Nokia selvisi hengissä hienosti suorastaan uskomattomien käänteiden jälkeen. Microsoft kantoi tappiot. Työpaikkoja kyllä hävisi paljon, mutta nokialaiset ovat työllistyneet kohtuullisesti muissa firmoissa.

----------


## killerpop

> Tampereen raitiotien yleisuunnitelman sivulla 32 puhutaan matka-ajoista. Otetaan vaikka tarkasteluun Keskustorin ja Hervantakeskuksen väli, jolla bussi ja ratikka ovat käytännössä yksi yhteen linjauksella. Ratikalla tämä väli kestää noin 23 minuuttia. Ratikka pysähtyy joka pysäkillä ilman erillistä pysäytystoivetta ja pysähdyksien kestoksi on arvioitu 15-30 sekuntia matkustajamäärästä riippuen. Repa Reittioppaan mukaan bussilinja 3 kulkee Hervantakeskuksen ja Keskustorin välin hiljaiseen aikaan n. 21 minuutissa pysähtyen vain tarpeen vaatiessa. Ruuhka-aikaan bussilla kestää noin 27 minuuttia. Ratikka kulkee lähes koko matkan toisin kuin bussi omalla muusta liikenteestä eristetyllä kaistallaan asematunnelilta aina Kanjoninkadun kohdalle saakka. Lisäksi ratikalle on liikennevaloetuudet risteyksissä.


Nopein reitti Hervantaan oli iät ja ajat linjalla 30 Iidesrannan kautta, toiseksi nopein oli linja 23 Kalevantien kautta.

Se, että Hervantalaisten matkustamista hidastettiin siirtämällä kolmonen Sammonkadulle, oli selvästi tarkoitushakuista ja saada bussi näyttämään hitaalta kiitos Sammonkadun.

----------


## Jykke

> Nopein reitti Hervantaan oli iät ja ajat linjalla 30 Iidesrannan kautta, toiseksi nopein oli linja 23 Kalevantien kautta.


Ero nykyiseen bussilinja kolmoseen on ajankohdasta riippuen 3-7 min. matka-ajoissa Keskustorin ja Hervantakeskuksen välillä. 




> Se, että Hervantalaisten matkustamista hidastettiin siirtämällä kolmonen Sammonkadulle, oli selvästi tarkoitushakuista ja saada bussi näyttämään hitaalta kiitos Sammonkadun.


Olen samaa mieltä että kolmonen oli huono ratkaisu. Ei kuitenkaan matka-aikojen vuoksi, joissa erot ovat suhteellisen pienet, vaan riittämättömän välityskyvyn takia. Kolmosen bussi kulkee ruuhkassa 5 minuutin välein ja Sammonkadulla on muitakin tukevia linjoja ja silti bussit ovat samalla täytösasteella kuin Jokerillakin.

----------


## Eppu

> Ero nykyiseen bussilinja kolmoseen on ajankohdasta riippuen 3-7 min. matka-ajoissa Keskustorin ja Hervantakeskuksen välillä. 
> 
> Olen samaa mieltä että kolmonen oli huono ratkaisu. Ei kuitenkaan matka-aikojen vuoksi, joissa erot ovat suhteellisen pienet, vaan riittämättömän välityskyvyn takia. Kolmosen bussi kulkee ruuhkassa 5 minuutin välein ja Sammonkadulla on muitakin tukevia linjoja ja silti bussit ovat samalla täytösasteella kuin Jokerillakin.


Tuo 3-7 (sanoisin että tuo 7 on lähempänä totuutta kuin 3, paitsi ehkä hiljaiseen aikaan) minuuttia on kuitenkin aika tuntuva aika. Miksi liikenneyhteyksiä pitää tahallaan hidastaa? Se on selvää että ratikka ei tule nopeuttamaan kekenkään matkoja tässä kaupungissa. Olkoonkin että luvataan Lent.niemi-Etelä-Hervanta luvataan ajaa ratikalla alle tunnissa. Mutta järjenkäyttö ja kriittinen ajattelu on sallittua, ei ole pakko antaa kenenkään höynäyttää itseään.

No ei kolmoset nyt samalla täyttöasteella ihan ole, kun mitä olen havainnut niin ruuhkassa usein joka toinen on täynnä kun 5 min vuoroväli.
Olisi huomattavasti toimivampaa unohtaa ratikka ja tehdä vain muutamia pieniä linjastokorjauksia Hervantaan. Arkkitehdinkadun/insinöörinkadun risteys kiertoliittymäksi ja kolmosen pääte niille nurkille. Etelä-hervantaan uusi linja joka ajaa suoraan insinöörinkatua valtaväylälle. Kolmonen kalevantien kautta keskustaan ja tämä etelä-hervannan linja sammonkadun kautta. Sammonkadulta voisi karsia muutaman pysäkin kuten kaalamonaukio ja prisman päässä kauppiksen pysäkki. Hieman sitten nopeutuu reitit ja kapasiteetti riittää hyvin ilman julkisen rahan tuhlausta ratikkaan.

----------


## hylje

Nopeudella on joukkoliikenteelle vain välinearvo. Toimivan joukkoliikenteen mittari on sen matkustajamäärä, sillä jokainen matkustaja on sinänsä vaihdettavissa keskenään. Ei se ole yhtään sen parempi saavutus jos nimenomaisesti autoilija siirtyisi käyttämään nopeampaa joukkoliikennettä verrattuna vaikkapa bussipysäkin lähistölle muuttavaan uuteen asukkaaseen, jolle kelpaa hitaampikin linja.

Linjaa hidastamalla voi saavuttaa enemmän matkustajia helpommin. Esim. kiertämällä jostain jonne ihmiset haluavat mennä. Tälläiset paikat ovat yleensä ruuhkaisia ja ahtaita. Toisaalta matkustajia voi saada myös nostamalla aikataulujen luotettavuutta, joka yleensä yhdistyy linjan hidastamiseen kun ajantasausta lisätään. Matkustajamääriä voi lisätä myös rakentamalla linjan varrelle enemmän taloja. Lisämatkustajat hidastavat liikennettä jonkin verran, mutta matkustajamäärä kasvaa kuitenkin.

Erityisesti jos linjan varrelle rakennetaan hurjasti taloja, linjan nopeudella ei ole juuri väliä. Paljon tärkeämpää on, että kaikki noista taloista kumpuavat asiakkaat mahtuvat kunnialla kyytiin, ja että linjan aikataulu pitää silloinkin. Pari minuuttia nopeammalla ajoajalla ei ole väliä jos pysäkillä ei tiedä pitääkö odottaa 3min vai 10min että pääsee kulkemaan.

----------


## Heikki K

> Tuo 3-7 (sanoisin että tuo 7 on lähempänä totuutta kuin 3, paitsi ehkä hiljaiseen aikaan) minuuttia on kuitenkin aika tuntuva aika. Miksi liikenneyhteyksiä pitää tahallaan hidastaa? Se on selvää että ratikka ei tule nopeuttamaan kekenkään matkoja tässä kaupungissa. Olkoonkin että luvataan Lent.niemi-Etelä-Hervanta luvataan ajaa ratikalla alle tunnissa. Mutta järjenkäyttö ja kriittinen ajattelu on sallittua, ei ole pakko antaa kenenkään höynäyttää itseään.
> 
> No ei kolmoset nyt samalla täyttöasteella ihan ole, kun mitä olen havainnut niin ruuhkassa usein joka toinen on täynnä kun 5 min vuoroväli.
> Olisi huomattavasti toimivampaa unohtaa ratikka ja tehdä vain muutamia pieniä linjastokorjauksia Hervantaan. Arkkitehdinkadun/insinöörinkadun risteys kiertoliittymäksi ja kolmosen pääte niille nurkille. Etelä-hervantaan uusi linja joka ajaa suoraan insinöörinkatua valtaväylälle. Kolmonen kalevantien kautta keskustaan ja tämä etelä-hervannan linja sammonkadun kautta. Sammonkadulta voisi karsia muutaman pysäkin kuten kaalamonaukio ja prisman päässä kauppiksen pysäkki. Hieman sitten nopeutuu reitit ja kapasiteetti riittää hyvin ilman julkisen rahan tuhlausta ratikkaan.


Itse asun länsi-Hervannassa, kohtuullisella etäisyydellä teekkarinladun pään pysäkistä, ja meillä päin ollaan yleisesti tyytyväisiä kolmosen Sammonkadun reittiin. Pääse Kalevaan (Prisma, Uintikeskus, Tammelan pallokenttä...) ilman vaihtoa Hervannan päässä tai pitkää kävelyä/pyöräilyä Hervantakeskukselle. Ehdottamasi muutokset vaatisivat sen synkronoidun liityntälinjan länsi-Hervantaan, mitä ratikkakin vaatii. Muuten heikkenee palvelutaso.

----------


## kalle.

> Anonyymi blogi se onkin aina kovin uskottava tiedonlähde.


Ainakin tässä tapauksessa tämä anonyymi blogi on kertonut ihan faktaa. http://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/t/yK...tiraportti.pdf  (s.66, taulukko 3) kertoo bussiliikenteen hinnaksi autopv: 160,00 , linjah: 38,00, linjakm:0,83
Koko Tampereen seudun sopimusliikenteen sopimusten yksikköhintojen keskiarvot ovat nyt kuitenkin autopv: 117,7, linjah: 30,16, linjakm:0,65
Nämä sopimushinnathan on julkista tietoa, joten ne voi kuka tahansa tarkastaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakin tässä tapauksessa tämä anonyymi blogi on kertonut ihan faktaa. http://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/t/yK...tiraportti.pdf  (s.66, taulukko 3) kertoo bussiliikenteen hinnaksi autopv: 160,00 , linjah: 38,00, linjakm:0,83
> Koko Tampereen seudun sopimusliikenteen sopimusten yksikköhintojen keskiarvot ovat nyt kuitenkin autopv: 117,7, linjah: 30,16, linjakm:0,65
> Nämä sopimushinnathan on julkista tietoa, joten ne voi kuka tahansa tarkastaa.





> Mahtaakohan raportti tosiaan verrata vuoden 2015 kustannuksia (ratikka/bussi), vai onko kyse jostain tulevaisuuteen sijoittuvasta arviointiajankohdasta? Se selittää nykyistä suurempien yksikkökustannusten käytön, sillä bussiliikenteen kustannukset ovat jostain syystä aika jyrkässä nousussa.


Muistatko tuon kysymykseni? Odottelen siihen vieläkin vastausta, se kun loogisesti selittää nuo kuvailemasi erot.

----------


## kalle.

> Muistatko tuon kysymykseni? Odottelen siihen vieläkin vastausta, se kun loogisesti selittää nuo kuvailemasi erot.


Täytyy myöntää että enpä muistanut. Nuo raportin hinnat ovat takavuosien hintoja kaupungin omalle tuotannolle. Toisaalta oma tuotanto on tahkonnut miljoonia kaupungin kassaan ja sen lisäksi sen hinnat ovat myös laskeneet tuosta eli ovat nyt halvempia kuin raportissa olevat. Se kertoo siitä että bussiliikenteen hinnat ovat Tampereella laskeneet, eivätkä suinkaan nousseet.

----------


## Eppu

Samoin on helppo tutkia googlettamalla tietoa bussiliikenteen kustannuksista. Mm. kustannusindeksi nousi lokakuusta 2013 lokakuuhun 2014 vaivaiset 0,5 prosenttia. Vaikka väite, että bussiliikenteen yleinen kustannustaso olisi nyt rajussa nousussa, niin ei silti taida mahtua tuohon haarukkaan mitä raitiotieallianssi pokkana koittaa väittää.

----------


## mv

> Samoin on helppo tutkia googlettamalla tietoa bussiliikenteen kustannuksista.


Näin satunnaisemman lukijan kannalta toivoisi, että yhtä helppoa olisi myös linkittää foorumille edes yksi käytetyistä hakutuloksista.

----------


## Melamies

> Samoin on helppo tutkia googlettamalla tietoa bussiliikenteen kustannuksista. Mm. kustannusindeksi nousi lokakuusta 2013 lokakuuhun 2014 vaivaiset 0,5 prosenttia. Vaikka väite, että bussiliikenteen yleinen kustannustaso olisi nyt rajussa nousussa, niin ei silti taida mahtua tuohon haarukkaan mitä raitiotieallianssi pokkana koittaa väittää.


Mikä kustannustaso tarkalleen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:59 ----------




> Näin satunnaisemman lukijan kannalta toivoisi, että yhtä helppoa olisi myös linkittää foorumille edes yksi käytetyistä hakutuloksista.


Samalla voitaisiin tarkentaa puhutaanko kahdesta eri kustannustasosta, bussiyhtiöiden kustannuksista vai tilaajien maksamista liikennöintikustanuksista.

----------


## sm3

Tänään 7.11 asia taas uudelleen käsittelyssä klo 17.00 alkaen:
http://www.mediaserver.fi/live/tampere

----------


## Eppu

http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/seit...ri-tamperetta/

Tuosta uutisesta selviää, millaista tuhoa ratikka saisi aikaan todella monille joukkoliikenteen asiakkaille. Täysin järjettömiä pakkovaihtoja ja matka-aikojen pidennystä on luvassa paljon. Uutisen kommenttiosiostakin selviää, mitä mieltä moisesta idioottihankkeesta todellisuudessa ollaan. Ja sekin tulee niistä kovin selväksi, että asiakkaita ei todellakaan ole kuunneltu.

----------


## Multsun poika

Olen Epun kanssa täysin eri mieltä.

Itse otan mielummin nykyistä tiheämmän liikenteen vaihdolla.

Asun Helsingissä ja Tampereella. Jälkimmäisessä minua ärsyttää nimenomaan harvat vuorovälit.

Ainoa missä käsittääkseni vuorovälit voivat ratikan myötä heikentyä, ovat Iidesrannan ja Lukonmäen (Turtolankatu) kaltaiset alueet, jotka on tähän asti saaneet asukasmääräänsä tiheämmän liikenteen jonkin muun alueen siivellä.

Iidesranta ja Lukonmäki hoidetaan tulevaisuudessa ehkä yhdellä yhteisellä linjalla (max 20 min vuoroväli) keskustaan.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/seit...ri-tamperetta/
> 
> Tuosta uutisesta selviää, millaista tuhoa ratikka saisi aikaan todella monille joukkoliikenteen asiakkaille. Täysin järjettömiä pakkovaihtoja ja matka-aikojen pidennystä on luvassa paljon. Uutisen kommenttiosiostakin selviää, mitä mieltä moisesta idioottihankkeesta todellisuudessa ollaan. Ja sekin tulee niistä kovin selväksi, että asiakkaita ei todellakaan ole kuunneltu.


Jo pari vuotta sitten jonkun hankkeen kannattajan haastattelu särähti korvaan koska ensin selostettiin suu vaahdossa kuinka ratikalle riittää matkustajia yllin kyllin. Myöhemmin haastattelussa sama henkilö kertoi, että bussiyhteyksiä muutetaan ratikalle vaihdollisiksi jotta ratikalle saataisiin matkustajia... Valitettavasti en muista haastateltavaa mutta eiköhän tuo Aamulehdessä ollut. 
Itse (en Tampereella asuvana) olin sitä mieltä, että ei tunnelille ja ratikalle mutta jos jompikumpi on pakko tehdä niin tunneli jotta ratikkaa ei tehtäisi. Olen edelleen samaa mieltä ja luotan vahvasti järjen voittoon ja kielteiseen kantaan. Ainoa reunaehto jolla voisin ratikan hyväksyä olisi ne, että ne eivät a. muuta bussilinjoja yhtään (reitillisesti eikä aikataulullisesti) b. eivät vie bussiliikenteeltä rahaa ja c. sen reitti, suunnittelu ja aikataulutus ovat ns. bussiliikenteelle alisteisia eli aikataulut ja reitit on tehtävä niin että ne tukevat linja-autoliikennettä.

Mutta siis nämä ovat vain minun mielipiteeni. Illalla / huomenna nähdään miten käy. Toivotaan parasta ja pelätään pahinta.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Ainoa reunaehto jolla voisin ratikan hyväksyä olisi ne, että ne eivät a. muuta bussilinjoja yhtään (reitillisesti eikä aikataulullisesti) b. eivät vie bussiliikenteeltä rahaa ja c. sen reitti, suunnittelu ja aikataulutus ovat ns. bussiliikenteelle alisteisia eli aikataulut ja reitit on tehtävä niin että ne tukevat linja-autoliikennettä.


En nyt myöskin ei-tamperelaisena lähde sen vahvemmin ottamaan kantaa ratikkakysymykseen siellä, mutta ihan noin filosofian tasolla, jos esimerkiksi pitää ratikkaa huonona investointina, niin eivätkö ehdot a ja b tekisi siitä vielä huomattavasti tehottomampaa rahankäyttöä? Ja sitten on oma kysymyksensä kohdasta c, eli miksi tarkalleen bussiliikenne on niin paljon tärkeämpää/parempaa kuin ratikkaliikkenne että pitäisi reitit ja aikataulut suunnitella noilla ehdoilla?

----------


## 339-DF

> En nyt myöskin ei-tamperelaisena lähde sen vahvemmin ottamaan kantaa ratikkakysymykseen siellä, mutta ihan noin filosofian tasolla, jos esimerkiksi pitää ratikkaa huonona investointina, niin eivätkö ehdot a ja b tekisi siitä vielä huomattavasti tehottomampaa rahankäyttöä? Ja sitten on oma kysymyksensä kohdasta c, eli miksi tarkalleen bussiliikenne on niin paljon tärkeämpää/parempaa kuin ratikkaliikkenne että pitäisi reitit ja aikataulut suunnitella noilla ehdoilla?


Harrastaminen on hyvin vahvasti tunnepohjainen juttu, on kyse sitten perhosista tai joukkoliikenteestä. Aika harva joukkoliikenneharrastaja on tasapuolisesti kiinnostunut kaikenlaisista joukkoliikennevälineistä. Tuo abc-lista on bussinystävälle hyvä, vaikka me muut emme sen logiikkaa ymmärrä. Eikä tietysti tarvitsekaan.

----------


## petteri

Tampereen ratikka hyväksyttiin äänin 41 puolesta - 25 vastaan. 1 tyhjää.

----------


## Ketorin

Se on sitten päätetty, puolesta - vastaan 41 - 25.

Korkit auki ja pesät tulille.  :Mr. Green:  Sitten vaan rakentamisen seurantaketjua.

----------


## sm3

Eipä siellä mitään uuttaa juuri tullut ilmi, mutta hyvä että päätös tuli kuuden tunnin samojen juttujen kierrätyksen jälkeen. En ota tulokseen tokikaan kantaa.

----------


## petteri

Lopulllinen äänestysjakauma

*41 Jaa* 
Mikko Aaltonen (vas)
Harri Airaksinen (kok)
Ulla-Leena Alppi (vas)
Jukka Gustaffson (sdp)
Hanna Hakko (vihr)
Satu Hassi (vihr)
Anna-Kaisa Heinämäki (vihr)
Kalle Hyötynen (vas)
Anna-Kaisa Ikonen (kok)
Antti Ivanoff (kok)
Jama Jama (vihr), varavaltuutettu
Tarja Jokinen (sdp)
Varpu Jutila (vas)
Aleksi Jäntti (kok)
Maija Kajan (vihr)
Ulla Kampman (sdp)
Anna Kontula (vas)
Riitta Koskinen (kok)
Leena Kostiainen (kok)
Heini Lehtokannas (sdp), varavaltuutettu
Johanna Loukaskorpi (sdp)
Peter Löfberg (rkp)
Sanna Marin (sdp)
Jouni Markkanen (kok)
Minna Minkkinen (vas)
Jaakko Mustakallio (vihr)
Riitta Ollila (sdp)
Olli-Poika Parviainen (vihr)
Ilpo Rantanen (kok), varavaltuutettu
Jarmo Rantanen (sdp)
Irene Roivainen (vihr)
Pekka Salmi (sdp)
Ilkka Sasi (kok)
Seppo Silvennoinen (ps)
Ilpo Sirniö (sdp)
Petri Siuro (vihr), varavaltuutettu
Juhana Suoniemi (vihr)
Irja Tulonen (kok)
Pia Viitanen (sdp)
Sofia Vikman (kok)
Sirkka-Liisa Virtanen (vas)

* 25 Ei*
Mikko Alatalo (kesk)
Erkki Axén (kok)
Aila Dündar-Järvinen (sdp)
Markku Forberg (ps), varavaltuutettu
Matti Heinivaho (kok)
Jari Heinonen (skp)
Matti Järvinen (kesk), varavaltuutettu
Lassi Kaleva (ps)
Terhi Kiemunki (ps), varavaltuutettu
Anneli Kivistö (sdp)
Laila Koskela (kesk)
Mikko Leppälahti (kok)
Anne Liimola (sdp)
Heikki Luoto (ps)
Tero Mattila (sdp)
Lasse Oksanen (tapu)
Aarne Raevaara (sit)
Anna-Kaarina Rantaviita-Tiainen (kesk)
Leena Rauhala (sit)
Ilmari Rostila (ps)
Seppo Salminen (sdp)
Yrjö Schafeitel (tapu)
Satu Sipilä (kd)
Elina Sirén (kok)
Timo Vuohensilta (kesk)
*
Tyhjää 1*
Matti Höyssä (kok)

----------


## Melamies

Mitä järkeä äänestää tyhjää? Tuollainen valtuutettu aiheuttaa snagarilla varmaan kilsan pituisen jonon, kun ei osaa päättää mitä ottaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Onnitteluni kaikille niille, jotka ovat olleet mukana myötävaikuttamassa siihen, että Tampere saa raitiotien. Virkamiehille, konsulteille, poliitikoille ja asian parissa vaikuttaneille kansalaisille. Jokaisen panos on ollut tärkeä.

Äänestystulos 4125 on parempi kuin suuri osa meistä taisi odottaa. Äänekkäimmistö hävisi, taas kerran.




> Mitä järkeä äänestää tyhjää? Tuollainen valtuutettu aiheuttaa snagarilla varmaan kilsan pituisen jonon, kun ei osaa päättää mitä ottaa.


Höyssä on ollut ankara ratikan vastustaja, ja on varmaan sisimmässään vieläkin, mutta samalla hän on myös realisti eikä lähde taistelemaan tuulimyllyjä vastaan. Hän taisi lopulta jäädä omassa viiteryhmässään aika yksin. Minäkin vähän yllätyin tuosta tyhjästä äänestä, mutta ymmärrän hänen ratkaisunsa.




> Lopulllinen äänestysjakauma


Kiitos kun laitoit puolueetkin mukaan. Aamulehden listassa olivat vain nimet. Kokoomus ja demarit repesivät oikein kunnolla. Oliko tässä tarkoitus olla ryhmäkurin voimassa? Jos, niin jännä nähdä seuraako tästä jotakin väärin äänestäneille.

Keskusta ei tietenkään ole Tampereella suuri puolue, mutta on se aika hassua nähdä heidät yhtenä rintamana äänestämässä hanketta vastaan, kun oma liikenneministeri on myöntänyt sille tukea.

----------


## hmikko

> Keskusta ei tietenkään ole Tampereella suuri puolue, mutta on se aika hassua nähdä heidät yhtenä rintamana äänestämässä hanketta vastaan, kun oma liikenneministeri on myöntänyt sille tukea.


Ei taida tuo porukka kokea Berneriä järin omaksi... toisaalta tuen olisi varmaan voinut Tampereelle myöntää tasapuolisuuden nimissä pääkaupunkiseudun raiderahoihin nähden vaikka Pekkarinenkin, jos olisi sattunut olla kohdalla.

----------


## anttipng

Mahtava päätös. Ei voi kuin iloita.

----------


## tlajunen

> Uutisen kommenttiosiostakin selviää, mitä mieltä moisesta idioottihankkeesta todellisuudessa ollaan.


Tähän vielä myöhäiskommenttina, että minkään uutisen mistään kommenttiosastosta ei todellakaan koskaan selviä, mitä mieltä mistään todellisuudessa ollaan. Kommenttikenttäkirjoittajat muodostavat oman tietyn porukkansa, jotka kommentoivat mitä tahansa uutista mahdollisimman raflaavasti - yleensä vastustaen uutisen käsittelemää asiaa. Se ryhmä on hyvin kaukana ihmisten todellisista mielipiteistä.

----------


## Eira

Mikko Alatalo ja Matti Heinivaho näköjään joutuivat laulukuoroon äänestyksessä.

----------


## j-lu

Onneksi olkoon Tampere!

Valtuuston kokous oli taas melkoista menoa. Huumorikliimakseista vastasivat vähemmän yllättäen persut ja maalaisliittolaiset. Punch lineissa mm. ratikan käyttäminen itsemurhiin, matematiikan peruskoulunumerot, Audi ja Venäjä.

Minun niin käy sääliksi kaikkia kuntien virkamiehiä. Fiksuja ja koulutettuja ihmisiä, jotka työkseen pyörittelevät näitä suunnitelmia ja sitten heidän työnsä tulokset annetaan sellaisten ihmisten päätettäväksi, joita ei kiinnosta perehtyä suunnitelmiin, joilla on ylenmäärin ennakkoluuloja ja vahvoja mielipiteitä. "Teit tuossa pari vuotta duunia tällaisessa ratikkaprojektissa. Laitamme työsi nyt tähän valtuustoksikin kutsuttuun lottokoneeseen, joka päättää, että meneekö suunnitelma silppuriin vain toteutukseen."

Niin että jos julkisella sektorilla on motivaatio-ongelmia tai vaikeuksia rekrytoida kaikista kyvykkäintä väkeä, niin onko yllätys?

----------


## petteri

> Kiitos kun laitoit puolueetkin mukaan. Aamulehden listassa olivat vain nimet. Kokoomus ja demarit repesivät oikein kunnolla. Oliko tässä tarkoitus olla ryhmäkurin voimassa? Jos, niin jännä nähdä seuraako tästä jotakin väärin äänestäneille.


Tuossa päätöksessä jokainen valtuutettu sai käsittääkseni äänestää vapaasti, ainakin kokoomuksessa ja sdp:ssä. Pieni yllätys minulle oli, että kokoomus kannatti noinkin selkeästi ratikkaa, äänin 11 puolesta, 5 vastaan, 1 tyhjä. Sdp:ssä 11 puolesta, 5 vastaan eli sama jakauma. Alunperin oletin, että kokoomuksessa olisi ollut muutama vastustaja tuota enemmän. Kaikki vihreät kannattivat ratikkaa, samoin kaikki vasemmistoliittolaiset, yksi rkp:n edustaja ja yksi perussuomalainen. 

41-25 on tosiaan vähän selvempi lukema kuin vielä ennen äänestystä näytti. Vielä pari kuukautta sitten kannattajat ja vastustajat näyttivät olevan melkein tasoissa, sen jälkeen Kokoomuksen ja Sdp:n epävarmat kääntyivät sankoin joukoin ratikan taakse. Kokoomuksen ja Sdp:n joukkoliikennesiipi taisi myös vähän avittaa mielipiteenmuodostusta. Toisaalta kun autoilijat jo saivat tunnelinsa, muutama valtuutettu taisi antaa nyt vaihtarina ratikkaäänen.

Hyvä päätös.

----------


## hmikko

> "Teit tuossa pari vuotta duunia tällaisessa ratikkaprojektissa. Laitamme työsi nyt tähän valtuustoksikin kutsuttuun lottokoneeseen, joka päättää, että meneekö suunnitelma silppuriin vain toteutukseen."
> 
> Niin että jos julkisella sektorilla on motivaatio-ongelmia tai vaikeuksia rekrytoida kaikista kyvykkäintä väkeä, niin onko yllätys?


Erinäisiä lottokoneita löytyy kyllä yhdestä sun toisesta yksityisestä yrityksestäkin. Niiden kokouksia ei vaan pistetä nettiin/televisioon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Parhaimmat onnittelut Tampereen kaupungille että onnistuitte kaikesta purnauksesta huolimatta tehdä rohkea ja uraanuurtava päätös!

t. Rainer

----------


## Eira

Päätös antaa vauhtia Oulun pikaratikkahankkeeseen. Turkuun päätös tuskin vaikuttaa, siellä ollaan kallistumassa superbussiratkaisuun.

----------


## Piirka

Gratulis Tammerfors,

nyt päästään vihdoin purkamaan vuoteen 1923 mennessä kerätty raitiotierahastokin. Neljän miljoonan markan (vajaat 1,3 miljoonaa euroa) käsittävän rahaston varoilla ei tosin saada aikaiseksi kuin noin 100 metriä kaksoisraidetta.  :Smile: 

Onneksi ei Tampereella tehty "Stavangerit" - Norjan neljänneksi suurimman kaupungin valtuusto hylkäsi vuonna 2012 ratikan ja päättikin rakennuttaa BRT-verkoston. Tälläkin foorumilla, sekä mm. Mikko Alatalon ja Klaus Bremerin kolmisen viikkoa sitten ilmestyneessä Tamperelainen -lehdessä julkaistuissa mielipidekirjoituksissa hehkuttuja metrobusseja pidetään raitiovaunuja edullisempina. Stavanger osoittaa hyvänä esimerkkinä, että BRT-järjestelmä ei olekaan ratikkajärjestelmää kovin paljoa halvempi. Noin 25 % pienemmillä rakennuskustannuksilla saadaan siellä yhdistettyä bussien ja ratikoiden huonoimmat puolet.

----------


## Eira

> Toisaalta kun autoilijat jo saivat tunnelinsa, muutama valtuutettu taisi antaa nyt vaihtarina ratikkaäänen.


Turussa tuo ei toteutuisi, vaikka autoilijat saivat toriparkkinsa. Turussa tarvittaisiin aika myllerrys ensi kuntavaaleissa, jotta superbussi vaihtuisi ratikkaan.

----------


## petteri

> Turussa tuo ei toteutuisi, vaikka autoilijat saivat toriparkkinsa.


Olen itse olen alun perin kotoisin Mikkelistä, jossa rakennettiin toriparkki. Se oli yhdessä siihen liittyvien keskustan kauppakeskusrakennusten kanssa paras kaupungin kehittämishanke ikinä. Nyt suurin osa kauppapalveluista on sisällä kauppakeskuksissa ja parkista pääsee kuivin jaloin kauppoihin. Samalla keskustan asema jykevöityi niin, että uhka Ideapark tyyppisestä keskustan tappajasta on oikeastaan kadonnut.

Minusta Turussa uhkana on erikoiskaupan siirtyminen jopa Kehätien varren kauppakeskuksiin, pitkälti joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomiin, jos keskustaan ei rakenneta lisää. Tampereella iso kauppakeskus tuli Ratinaan, joka kyllä uhkaa sekin vähän siirtää keskustan painopistettä, mutta on kuitenkin varmaan tulevaisuudessa paremmin tavoitettavissa, jos rakennetaan lisää raitiolinjoja.

----------


## Eira

> Olen itse olen alun perin kotoisin Mikkelistä, jossa rakennettiin toriparkki.


Menee jo hieman otsikon aiheesta ohi, mutta vastaan lyhyesti: Turussa on jo toriparkki, Louhi, josta pääsee suoraan Kauppatorille, ja joka on täynnä ainoastaan parina jouluruuhkan pahimpana päivänä. Puutoriparkin rakentaminen näivytti täysin Puutorin, tori on nyt autio ja tyhjä.

----------


## hmikko

^ Lisänä edelliseen, Turun Louhi-parkkiluola on louhittu kallioon ja se on suunnilleen saman kokoinen kuin Mikkelin toriparkki, 600 paikkaa. Louhea on mahdollista laajentaa edelleen kallioon. Turun Kauppatori on kymmeniä metrejä paksun savikerroksen päällä, johon parkkilaitoksen rakentaminen on kallista. Nykyisen hankkeen budjetti ei ole julkinen, mutta on puhuttu 50 miljoonan euron kipurajasta, jonka alla homman pitäisi pysyä. Mikkelin parkki valmistui 2009 ja maksoi 12,5 miljoonaa, eli oli Turun suunnitelmaan verrattuna halpa kuin saippua.

----------


## JaniP

Kyllä raitiotie voi edelleen Turussa toteutua, ja Tampereen päätös ehdottomasti siihen myös vaikuttaa. Yksi syy miksi Turun prosessi on niin paljon jäljessä, on juurikin se, että on haluttu Tampereen näyttävän tietä.

Raitiotie ei tule koskaan olemaan lopullisesti pois listalta. Sellainen ei ole mahdollista.

----------


## j-lu

^^ Louhi on liian kaukana Pörssistä ja Wiklundista, eikä siinä laajennuslouhinnat auta. S-ryhmä, Puolimatka ja muut torin etelälaidan kiinteistönomistajat eivät tykkää.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä raitiotie voi edelleen Turussa toteutua, ja Tampereen päätös ehdottomasti siihen myös vaikuttaa. Yksi syy miksi Turun prosessi on niin paljon jäljessä, on juurikin se, että on haluttu Tampereen näyttävän tietä.


Minusta Turun ratikalla on uusi mahdollisuus, jos Tampereen ratikka menestyy hyvin.

----------


## Ketorin

> Kyllä raitiotie voi edelleen Turussa toteutua, ja Tampereen päätös ehdottomasti siihen myös vaikuttaa. Yksi syy miksi Turun prosessi on niin paljon jäljessä, on juurikin se, että on haluttu Tampereen näyttävän tietä.
> 
> Raitiotie ei tule koskaan olemaan lopullisesti pois listalta. Sellainen ei ole mahdollista.


Mitä turun prosessille nyt kuuluu? Superbussiselvityksen valmistumista odotellaan? Turkulaisen artikkelin löysin, jossa todettiin, että päätökseen tultaisiin aikaisintaan ensi keväänä, mutta suunnittelua jatketaan.

Sitten olettaen, että ratikka voittaa, seuraa vuoden hankesuunnitelma, joten 2018 voisi Turku olla päättämässä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitten olettaen, että ratikka voittaa, seuraa vuoden hankesuunnitelma, joten 2018 voisi Turku olla päättämässä?


Niin kauan kun keskeisissä virkamiehissä on riittävän paljon vastaanharaajia, ratikka ei voita. Aina voidaan jatkaa selvittelyä ja selvitellä asioita sopivasti vinoon.

Minusta parasta olisi nyt unohtaa hanke hetkeksi ja odotella Tampereen valmistumista. Kuuden vuoden kuluttua tiedetään, mitä Tampereen hanke maksoi ja nähdään, kuinka suosituksi se on muodostumassa ja miten se vaikuttaa esimerkiksi asuntojen kysyntään. Silloin moni niistä asioista, jotka nyt ovat parhaimmillaankin kiisteltävissä olevia arvioita, on muuttunut faktaksi. Monen poliitikon ja virkamiehen voi silloin odottaa kääntyvän ratikan kannalle aivan itsestään.

----------


## j-lu

Vois myös sellaisen kyseenalaistaa, että onko Turussa sellaisia kasvunäkymiä, että raitiovaunu ylipäänsä olisi järkevä? Turkuhan on tällä vuosituhannella lähinnä polkenut paikoillaan siinä kun Tampere ja Oulu ovat menestyneet ja kasvaneet.

----------


## Karosa

Noniin, ja taas saa moni leipänsä tien päältä keräävä kenkää..  :Mad:

----------


## Melamies

> Noniin, ja taas saa moni leipänsä tien päältä keräävä kenkää..


Ajattele positiivisemmin, kulkeehan ratikkakin osittain tien päällä ja osa bussikuskeista voi siirtyä mielellään ratikkakuskeiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ajattele positiivisemmin, kulkeehan ratikkakin osittain tien päällä ja osa bussikuskeista voi siirtyä mielellään ratikkakuskeiksi.


Osa bussikuskeista voi haluta, eri asia kuinka moni pääsee. Ainakin Helsingissä raitiovaununkuljettajan ammatti on niin suosittu, että vaikka bussinkuljettajia hakeekin siihen paljon, niin vain hyvin pieni osa heistä tulee valituksi.

----------


## tlajunen

Muutoinkin, linja-auton kuljettajan ammatti ei ole sellainen (jostain syystä), josta kaikki jäävät eläkkeelle, vaan merkittävä osa vaihtaa jossain vaiheessa alaa. Vaihtuvuutta siis on, joten töiden väheneminen pitkällä aikavälillä hoitunee keskimäärin vähentämällä töihin otettavien määrää.

----------


## jodo

> Osa bussikuskeista voi haluta, eri asia kuinka moni pääsee. Ainakin Helsingissä raitiovaununkuljettajan ammatti on niin suosittu, että vaikka bussinkuljettajia hakeekin siihen paljon, niin vain hyvin pieni osa heistä tulee valituksi.


Ratikkakuskin palkka taas lienee pienempi kuin HSL-alueen bussinkuljettajan.

----------


## Hape

Karosa, millä perustelet mielipiteesi? Moderni ratikka /light rail on runkolinja jolle tulee syöttöliikennettä. Osa ratikan myötä säästyvistä busseista tarvitaan uusille liityntälinjoille, osalla voidaan parantaa muilta alueilta keskustaan suuntautuvaa liikennettä tai poikittaislinjoja.

----------


## hmikko

> Turkuhan on tällä vuosituhannella lähinnä polkenut paikoillaan siinä kun Tampere ja Oulu ovat menestyneet ja kasvaneet.


Turun väkiluku marraskuussa 2010 oli 177326 ja syyskuun 2016 lopussa 187391. Kasvua kuudessa vuodessa 10 065 henkeä eli 5,7 %. Vuoden 2000 tammikuusta vastaavat kasvuluvut 16 vuoden ajalta ovat 14 830 ihmistä ja 8,6 %.

----------


## Eppu

http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/herv...ha-ja-hakkyra/

----------


## 339-DF

> http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/herv...ha-ja-hakkyra/


On kohteliasta kertoa, mitä linkin takaa löytyy. Tässä tapauksessa siellä on Aamulehden artikkeli. AL kävi Hervannassa kysymässä muutamalta asukkaalta mielipidettä ratikasta. Artikkeli esittää ratikan lähinnä kielteisessä valossa, muuten kai Eppu olisi jättänyt sen linkkaamatta. Yllättävän moni AL:n juttu esitteli sen sijaan ratikkaa myönteiseen sävyyn.

Suomalainen mediahan esitteli myös Brexitin ja Trumpin kovin kielteisessä valossa. Kansojen enemmistö näissä maissa oli suomalaisen lehdistön kanssa eri mieltä. Mahtaisiko Hervannassakin enemmistö olla eri mieltä kuin Aamulehden haastateltavat? No, sitähän me emme tiedä, kun sitä kansanäänestystä ei nyt sitten tullut.

----------


## hmikko

> Suomalainen mediahan esitteli myös Brexitin ja Trumpin kovin kielteisessä valossa. Kansojen enemmistö näissä maissa oli suomalaisen lehdistön kanssa eri mieltä.


Aiheen vierestä, mutta Hillary Clinton voitti äänten enemmistön eilisissä vaaleissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aiheen vierestä, mutta Hillary Clinton voitti äänten enemmistön eilisissä vaaleissa.


Joo. Sikäläinen vaalijärjestelmä on kyllä todella kummallinen. Oudointa minusta siinä on se, että kunkin osavaltion kaikki valitsijamiehet asettuvat sen ehdokkaan taakse, joka ko. osavaltiossa saa enemmistön äänistä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Joo. Sikäläinen vaalijärjestelmä on kyllä todella kummallinen. Oudointa minusta siinä on se, että kunkin osavaltion kaikki valitsijamiehet asettuvat sen ehdokkaan taakse, joka ko. osavaltiossa saa enemmistön äänistä.


...Paitsi Mainessa ja Nebraskassa. Täysin Tampereen näemmä kreivin aikaan hyväksytyn raitiotien vierestä, veikkailen että tämä tulos herättää jenkkilässä, jos ei nyt valtakunnallista keskustelua vielä, niin voimakasta murinaa vaalijärjestelmän uudistamisesta. Todennäköisesti se alkaa sillä, että joitain osavaltioita siirtyy Mainen ja Nebraskan järjestelmään, tai johonkin muuhun, joka mahdollistaa valitsijamiesten menevän kannatuksen mukaan, voittaja-ottaa-kaiken sijaan. Mainessa ja Nebraskassakin järjestelmän on kyllä voittaja ottaa kaiken, mutta jako tapahtuu vaalialuetasolla, joten sivuvaikutuksena osavaltion valitsijamiehet menevät puoliksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> -- veikkailen että tämä tulos herättää jenkkilässä, jos ei nyt valtakunnallista keskustelua vielä, niin voimakasta murinaa vaalijärjestelmän uudistamisesta.


Sama on käynyt jo kolmesti aiemmin, viimeksi vuonna 2000, kun Al Gore sai enemmän ääniä, mutta Bush valittiin.

----------


## Karosa

> Karosa, millä perustelet mielipiteesi? Moderni ratikka /light rail on runkolinja jolle tulee syöttöliikennettä.


Se on nähty Kehäradan ja Länsimetron syöttöliikenteessä, liikenne vähenee radikaalisti joten samassa suhteessa työpaikat vähenee.

----------


## Jykke

> Se on nähty Kehäradan ja Länsimetron syöttöliikenteessä, liikenne vähenee radikaalisti joten samassa suhteessa työpaikat vähenee.


Tampereelle tuleva liityntäliikenne on varsin pienimuotoista PK-seutuun verrattaessa. Liityntälinjoilla on tarkoitus ajaa nykyisiä suoria linjoja tiheämmällä vuorovälillä, joten kalustoon ja kuskien määrään se ei radikaalisti vaikuta. Ja tarvitsisi jonkun niitä ratikoitakin vielä ohjastaa.

----------


## Hape

Karosa, oma kokemukseni perustuu nimenomaan Länsimetron liityntäliikenteeseen. Ainakin niiden Espoon linjojen, joita tulen tarvitsemaan vuorovälit lyhenevät, parhaisiin paikkoihin tulee useampia linjoja kuin nyt. Lisäksi palvelulinjojen liikennöinti näyttää paranevan. Ja pikaratikkakin tarvitsee kuljettajia.

Ihmettelen todellakin kielteistä suhtautumistasi raideliikenteeseen. Isommat yksiköt vähentävät katujen tukkoisuutta. Uskon Tampereen Hämeenkadun muuttuvan ratikan myötä viihtyisämmäksi alueeksi, leveille kevyenliikenteen väylille voi suunnitella kaikkea kivaa, saada kaupungin keskustaan 'flaneerausalue'  johon ihmiset kokoontuvat lämpimään vuodenaikaan. Jos joukkoliikenne perustuu vain busseihin, tukkeutuu Hämeenkatu, varsinkin jos Tampereen seudun kuntien kaavaillut uuden asuinalueet toteutuvat.  Silloin joudutaan levittämään ajorataa kevyenliikenteen väylien kustannuksella...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Pakko on nyt todeta: kakkua ei voi sekä syödä että säästää. Raitiotieliikenteessä kustannukset ovat linja-autoliikennettä pienempiä ja tämä ero tulee suurilta osin siitä, että kuljettajia tarvitaan vähemmän matkoja kohden. Eli raitiovaunun myötä kuljettajia tarvitaan vähemmän kuin busseja käytettäessä. Ja kokonaisuutena tämä on hyvä asia.

Tosin mitään kuljettajien joukkotyöttömyyttä tuskin on odotettavissa, sillä kaupunki kasvaa ja sitä myöten joukkoliikenne. Eli käytännössä kuljettajien määrä tuskin vähenee, vaan uusien kuljettajien tarve ei kasva yhtä nopeasti kuin se kasvaisi ilman raitiovaunua. Varsinkin kun kaupunki todennäköisesti sijoittaa osan saadusta säästöstä palvelutason parantamiseen muualla. Ja kuten sanottu: liikkuvuus alalla on kohtalaisen suuri, eli siinäkin tapauksessa, että kuljettajatarve lähtee jossain kohtaa laskuun, irtisanomisia ei tarvita, riittää vain supistaa uusien kuljettajien rekrytointia.

----------


## iiko

> Joo. Sikäläinen vaalijärjestelmä on kyllä todella kummallinen. Oudointa minusta siinä on se, että kunkin osavaltion kaikki valitsijamiehet asettuvat sen ehdokkaan taakse, joka ko. osavaltiossa saa enemmistön äänistä.


No, vaikkei tämä Tampereen raitiovaunuun liitykään, niin lähempi esimerkki vastaavasta "kummallisuudesta" löytyy jo ihan koto-Suomesta: äänten enemmistö ei välttämättä takaa valintaa. Lisäksi kun katsoo USA:n osavaltioiden kokoeroja, vajaasta 40 000 000:sta asukkaasta puoleen miljoonaan, ymmärtää aika hyvin, miksi valitsijamiesjärjestelmä on rakennettu...

----------


## Eppu

> Isommat yksiköt vähentävät katujen tukkoisuutta. Uskon Tampereen Hämeenkadun muuttuvan ratikan myötä viihtyisämmäksi alueeksi, leveille kevyenliikenteen väylille voi suunnitella kaikkea kivaa, saada kaupungin keskustaan 'flaneerausalue'  johon ihmiset kokoontuvat lämpimään vuodenaikaan. Jos joukkoliikenne perustuu vain busseihin, tukkeutuu Hämeenkatu, varsinkin jos Tampereen seudun kuntien kaavaillut uuden asuinalueet toteutuvat.  Silloin joudutaan levittämään ajorataa kevyenliikenteen väylien kustannuksella...


Isompia bussejakin on markkinoilta saatavissa ratikkahärveliä huomattavasti huokeampaan hintaan. Tampereella tämä Hämeenkadun elävöittämiskokeilu ei ole tähän mennessä tuonut mitään muuta paikalle kuin pienen jäätelökioskin, jonkun puisen taideteoskyhäelmän, pari penkkiä naurettavine ruohomattoineen sekä tökerösti toteutetut pyöräkaistat. Pääsuuntaus Tampereella onkin edelleen kaupungin elävöittämisen suhteen kaljateltat ja oleskelualueet narkkareille (esim. uudistettu Tullinaukio). En usko että asiat Hämeenkadun osalta kiskoilla paranevat.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Osa bussikuskeista voi haluta, eri asia kuinka moni pääsee. Ainakin Helsingissä raitiovaununkuljettajan ammatti on niin suosittu, että vaikka bussinkuljettajia hakeekin siihen paljon, niin vain hyvin pieni osa heistä tulee valituksi.


Tähän liittyen on vielä sellainen näkökulma että kaikista bussikuskeista ei välttämättä tule hyviä raitiovaunun kuljettajia. Liikennemuotojen erillaisuus (bussi/ratikka) näkyy ja tuntuu kuljettajan työssä. Moni seutulinja ym ajaa osan matkastaan "maaseudulla", raitiovaunun kuljettajan työsarka on keskustassa, tai sen liepeillä. 

Niminerkki Ville O. Turusen kommentti on mielestäni hyvä; kuljettajien määrän kasvu hidastuu suhteessa lisääntyvään kuljetettavien määrään. Sen vaihto kumipyöristä rautapyöriin saa aikaan. Tampereellakin, niin kuin monessa muussa raitiovaunut kkäyttöön ottaneessa kaupungissa.

----------


## Hape

Eppu, Hesassakin on jo kokeiltu kaksinivelbussia, kokeilu ei onnistunut, ei tilattu. 
Minua todella kiinnostaa kuinka kaksinivelbussit pärjäävät meidän talvessa, lumipyryssä, liukkailla kaduilla ylämäissä. BRT näyttää toimivan hyvin kaupungeissa joissa ei ole talvea ja lunta. Ja bussin käyttöikä, noin kymmenen vuotta, nykyaikaiselle matalalattiratikalle on luvattu 40v... Onko nivelbussi niin paljon edullisempi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eppu, Hesassakin on jo kokeiltu kaksinivelbussia, kokeilu ei onnistunut, ei tilattu. 
> Minua todella kiinnostaa kuinka kaksinivelbussit pärjäävät meidän talvessa, lumipyryssä, liukkailla kaduilla ylämäissä. BRT näyttää toimivan hyvin kaupungeissa joissa ei ole talvea ja lunta. Ja bussin käyttöikä, noin kymmenen vuotta, nykyaikaiselle matalalattiratikalle on luvattu 40v... Onko nivelbussi niin paljon edullisempi.


Niin mutta kaksinivelsähköbussia ei selvitetty!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Niin mutta kaksinivelsähköbussia ei selvitetty!


Ei niin, mutta vastaava hybridi oli kyllä ajossa. Niitä neliakselisia busseja 550:llä kokeiltiin ainakin avorahastusta silmällä pitäen. Avorahastus tuli, vaan ei neliakselisia busseja, ei edes yhdellä nivelellä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin mutta kaksinivelsähköbussia ei selvitetty!


Niinpä. Tosin se on aika vaikeata. Kaksinivelsähköbusseja on käytössä johdinautoina kolmessa Sveitsin kaupungissa. Mutta johdinautot on jo hylätty sekä Helsingissä että Tampereella kuin myös Turussa. Johdinautot on laskettu akkubusseja kalliimmiksi. Ja akkubussitkin ovat toistaiseksi kalliimpia kuin dieselbussit. Joten jos ympäristösyistä halutaan sähköbusseja, ne ovat akkubusseja.

Mutta bussivalmistajat eivät tee 2-nivelisiä akkubusseja. Eivätkä edes aio tehdä. Se ei ole liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa. Tämä on valmistajan näkökulma. Ja sen peruste on, että 2-nivelisten akkubussien käyttö tulee niin kalliiksi, ettei kukaan halua sellaisia ostaa. Joten valmistajat eivät tuhlaa rahaa sellaisten suunnitteluun, saati valmistamiseen.

Perimmältään 2-nivelisten akkubussien käytön kalleus tulee siitä, että jos tarvitaan suurta yksikkökokoa, taloudellinen ratkaisu on raitiovaunu. Ja lisäetuna on silloin, että palvelutuotanto eli liikennönti on halvempaa kuin millään bussilla. Tämä ei tarkoita, että bussit voitaisiin aina korvata raitiovaunulla, sillä kaikkialla ei tarvita raitiovaunun kapasiteettia. Pienen kapasiteetin joukkoliikennetarpeet kannattaa hoitaa bussilla. Ja silloin on pakko alistua siihen, että palvelutuotanto on kallista, kalliimpaa kuin raitiovaunulla.

Selvyyden vuoksi todettakoon, että palvelutuotannon kustannuksen mitta ei ole bussin tai ratikan kilometrikustannus, vaan paikkakilometrikustannus. Tampereen raitiotien toteutussuunnitelman arvioinnissa käytetyillä yksikkökustannuksilla bussin paikkakilometrikustannus on 2,8 snt/km/hlö ja ratikan 2,2 snt/km/hlö. Vaunukohtaisesti: bussi 2,62 /km ja ratikka 5,65 /km.

Mitä olisi Superbussilla? Kukaan ei kerro! Eikä ole käytettävissä bussien elinaikaista kokemusta. Ei myöskään bussioperaattorin tai valmistajan sitovaa tarjousta tai sopimusta. Superbusseista julkisuudesta löytyvien tietojen perusteella paikkakilometrikustannus on luultavasti 5 snt/km/hlö. Siinä syy sille, miksi valmistajat eivät näitä busseja tee.




> Pakko on nyt todeta: kakkua ei voi sekä syödä että säästää. Raitiotieliikenteessä kustannukset ovat linja-autoliikennettä pienempiä ja tämä ero tulee suurilta osin siitä, että kuljettajia tarvitaan vähemmän matkoja kohden.


Asia on juuri näin. Jos verrataan Tampereen ratikkaa ja telibusseja, ratikalla kuljettajakustannus on vajaa 40 % ja bussilla lähes 65 % liikennöintikuluista. Paikkakilometriä kohden 0,8 snt ratikalla ja 2,0 snt bussilla. Työvoimakustannusten vähentäminen on yksinkertaisesti eduksi joukkoliikenteen tuotannolle.

Mutta tämä ei ole mitenkään joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvä erityinen kysymys. Tämä on kysmys tekniikan ja tuottavuuden kehityksestä yleensä. Tuottavuus tarkoittaa, että saman asian tuottamiseen tarvitaan vähemmän resursseja, myös ihmistyötä. Tuottavuuden kehityksestä hyötyvät kaikkein eniten ne, jotka ansaitsevat vähiten. Koska heidän työnsä arvo mitattuna sillä, mitä he tuloillaan saavat, nousee eniten. Esimerkiksi auton voivat hankkia nykyään käytännössä kaikki. Ja sen vuoksi auto ei ole enää statussymboli, pikemmin päin vastoin. Ilman tuottavuuden kehitystä ja autoteollisuuden työpaikkojen vähenemistä autot olisivat edelleen niin kalliita, että vain varakkaimmat voisivat niitä ostaa.

Sama koskee lähes kaikkea arjen tekniikkaa. Ongelma vain on siinä, että me emme ole oppineet jakamaan työtä. Kun työtä ei osata jakaa kaikille, toiset joutuvat tekemään työt ja toiset joutuvat olemaan työttöminä. Työttömyyteen ei nykyään kuole, mutta se on monella muulla tavalla ikävää. Mutta niin on myös työssä olevien ylityöllistäminen, joka on toinen puoli sitä, ettei työtä osata jakaa.

Antero

----------


## Heikki K

> On kohteliasta kertoa, mitä linkin takaa löytyy. Tässä tapauksessa siellä on Aamulehden artikkeli. AL kävi Hervannassa kysymässä muutamalta asukkaalta mielipidettä ratikasta. Artikkeli esittää ratikan lähinnä kielteisessä valossa, muuten kai Eppu olisi jättänyt sen linkkaamatta. Yllättävän moni AL:n juttu esitteli sen sijaan ratikkaa myönteiseen sävyyn.
> 
> Suomalainen mediahan esitteli myös Brexitin ja Trumpin kovin kielteisessä valossa. Kansojen enemmistö näissä maissa oli suomalaisen lehdistön kanssa eri mieltä. Mahtaisiko Hervannassakin enemmistö olla eri mieltä kuin Aamulehden haastateltavat? No, sitähän me emme tiedä, kun sitä kansanäänestystä ei nyt sitten tullut.


On kysytty keskellä päivää muutamalta keski-iän ylittäneeltä asukkaalta, jotka viettävät päivänsä poistumatta Hervannasta. En yhtään ihmettele, että tällaisia vastauksia tulee. Terv. tällaisen porukan naapuri.

YLE teki myös jutun, jossa oli pelkästään kielteisiä kommentteja antaneita haastateltavia. En oikein tiedä miksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> On kysytty keskellä päivää muutamalta keski-iän ylittäneeltä asukkaalta, jotka viettävät päivänsä poistumatta Hervannasta. En yhtään ihmettele, että tällaisia vastauksia tulee. Terv. tällaisen porukan naapuri.


Sitä kai kutsutaan nykyään journalismiksi. Kuolemankorahduksissa oleva sanomalehdistö menee siitä, missä aita on matalin tai oikeastaan mieluiten siitä, mistä se puuttuu kokonaan. Olisihan se nyt ihan liikaa vaadittu, että käytetään kalliita virka-ajan ulkopuolisia tunteja siihen, että yritetään löytää joku työelämässä olijakin. On helpompi hurauttaa taksilla Herwoodiin ennen lounastuntia.

Sinänsä AL:n juttu vastaa valtuuston kokoonpanoa hyvin. Siellähän vanhukset vastustivat ja työikäiset kannattivat.

----------


## Karosa

> Eppu, Hesassakin on jo kokeiltu kaksinivelbussia, kokeilu ei onnistunut, ei tilattu.


Juu, kummasti ne toimii tämän saippuakuplan ulkopuolella. Esimerkiksi Ruotsi, Viro, Saksa, miten näissä maissa voi toimia nivelbussit, mutta meidän ihmeellisessä maassamme ei? Musta tuntuu vaan, että täällä on nivelallergia ja se "kustannuskysymys"

Mitä tulee tuohon, että bussinkuljettajista voi tulla raitiovaununkuljettajia - kaikki ei välttämättä halua ajamaan jotain hemmetin ratikkaa, josta saa vielä bussihommiin nähden huonoa palkkaa.

Toki mielipideasioita, mutta olen itse sitä mieltä että nämä kaikki turhat kiskohankkeet olisi voitu korvata BRT-tyyppisellä liikenteellä tai sitten vaan ihan nivel- tai tuplanivelbusseillakin.

Länsimetro kun nyt välttämättä haluttiin, olisi voitu hyvin vetää maan päälle osan matkasta, ja taas olisi säästetty.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä tulee tuohon, että bussinkuljettajista voi tulla raitiovaununkuljettajia - kaikki ei välttämättä halua ajamaan jotain hemmetin ratikkaa, josta saa vielä bussihommiin nähden huonoa palkkaa.


Joko Tampereen raitiovaununkuljettajien palkka on tiedossa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä tulee tuohon, että bussinkuljettajista voi tulla raitiovaununkuljettajia - kaikki ei välttämättä halua ajamaan jotain hemmetin ratikkaa, josta saa vielä bussihommiin nähden huonoa palkkaa.


Oletko sä nyt ihan tosissasi? Että Tampereen pitäisi jättää ratikka rakentamatta sen takia, että joku bussikuski ei halua ajaa ratikkaa? Miten tuollainen ajatuksenkulku on ylipäätään mahdollinen?




> Toki mielipideasioita, mutta olen itse sitä mieltä että nämä kaikki turhat kiskohankkeet olisi voitu korvata BRT-tyyppisellä liikenteellä tai sitten vaan ihan nivel- tai tuplanivelbusseillakin.


Niin, eikä vesiliikennevaihtoehtoa edes tutkittu! Onhan se pöyristyttävää! Mieti nyt, millainen matkailunähtävyys se olisi, kun typerien kiskojen sijaan olisi kaivettu kanavat Rautatieasemalta Hervantaan ja TAYSille. Niin, ja Hiedanrannassa olisi säästetty paljon rahaa, kun ei olisi tarvittu edes kanavaa, vaan vesibussit olisivat voineet lipua Näsijärvellä. Turistit ympäri maailmaa olisivat tulleet Tampereelle vesibusseja ihailemaan! Paitsi että eihän siitä olisi mitään tullut, kun eivät bussikuskit miksikään seiloreiksi halua.

Mä voin  taas kerran  ymmärtää, että joku tykkää busseista. Ja että se ei tykkää ratikoista. Mutta eikö sitä voi sanoa vaan ihan reilusti? Että mun mielestä ratikat on ihan typeriä ja en yhtään tykkää siitä että Tampere hommaa sellaisia. Se kuulostaisi paljon reilummalta kuin yritykset keksiä jotain aivan naurettavia perusteluja omien tykkäämisten selityksiksi.




> Joko Tampereen raitiovaununkuljettajien palkka on tiedossa?


Mitenhän tämä palkka-asia mahtaa Helsingisä mennä? Minun tietoni on 26 vuotta vanha, joten voipi olla asia vähän muuttunut... Silloin vuonna 1990 raitiovaununkuljettajan taulukkopalkka oli korkeampi kuin bussinkuljettajan. Metrossa palkkaus oli identtinen ratikan kanssa. Nämä olivsy HKL:n lukuja, nyt tietysti bussifirmat ovat yksityisiä.

Saako junapuolella lähiliikenteen veturinkuljettaja samaa palkkaa kuin kaukoliikenteen? Se taitaa olla aika paljon parempi kuin esim. metrojunankuljettajan?

----------


## Hape

Karosa, tuplanivelbusseja on Ruotsissa Göteborgissa ja Malmössä, molemmat ovat Suomen etelärannikkoa huomattavasti etlämpänä, talvi ei ole Pohjanmeren takia läheskään yhtä ankara kuin meillä, lunta ja varsinkaan jäätä ei ole niin paljoa kun Suomessa. Sama koskee Saksaa, maa on kokonaan etelämpänä kuin Suomi, ilmasto on leudompi. Ja missäpäin Viro on kaksinivelbusseja... En ole nähnyt niitä missään. 
Mielipideasioista on todellakin turha kinastella. Itse matkustan mieluummin raiteilla, kyyti on tasaisempaa kuin kuoppaisella kadulla. Esimerkiksi sanaristikon täyttäminen onnistuu ratikassa, bussissa se on hankalampaa...  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

> Juu, kummasti ne toimii tämän saippuakuplan ulkopuolella. Esimerkiksi Ruotsi, Viro, Saksa, miten näissä maissa voi toimia nivelbussit, mutta meidän ihmeellisessä maassamme ei? Musta tuntuu vaan, että täällä on nivelallergia ja se "kustannuskysymys".


Eihän Tampere tarvii oikeasti edes mitään BRT-ratkaisua. Bussiliikenne on nykyiselläänkin varsin nopea ja useilla pienillä inframuutoksilla runkolinjat saataisiin vieläkin nopeammiksi. Ratikka ei tule nopeuttamaan kenenkään matkoja tässä kylässä koska se ei ole mikään pikaratikka, millaisena sitä on valheellisesti usein markkinoitu.
Eihän nivelbusseissa ole mitään vikaa, markkinoilta saa esim n. 18.75m mittaisia autoja, joihin saa max. 55 paikkaa. No, tuo on saman verran kuin näissä länskärin uusimmissa teleissä, mutta seisomapaikkoja toki noissa nivelissä olis enemmän. Pitää ottaa huomioon, että ratikka on tehty suurelta osin seisomamatkustukseen, istumapaikkoja niissä on lähes aina vähemmän kuin mitä niihin saisi.
Koko naurettava ratikkahanke sisälsi melkeinpä koko ajan varsin oudoksuttavia piirteitä. Muita vaihtoehtoja ei tutkittu - tai edes haluttu tutkia - riittävän objektiivisesti ja tarkasti. Lisäksi, kuten aiemmin osoitin, ratikkaa vietiin eteenpäin vääristeltyjen puolitotuuksien ja jopa valheiden avulla. Nämä virheelliset tiedot saatiin sitten myytyä helposti läpi varsinkin vihreän pellepuolueen ja vasemman laidan kulttuurimarxilaispuolueen jäsenille, joita ei tainnut pahemmin kiinnostaa käytännön asiat eli se mitä ratikan rakentaminen tarkoittaa oikeasti tavallisen matkustavaisen arkeen. Hyväksyttiin kaikki sellaisenaan kyseenalaistamatta yhtään mitään, edes hinta ja kaupungin talouden laittaminen kuralle ei painanut vaakakupissa mitään päätöksenteon hetkellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän Tampere tarvii oikeasti edes mitään BRT-ratkaisua. Bussiliikenne on nykyiselläänkin varsin nopea ja useilla pienillä inframuutoksilla runkolinjat saataisiin vieläkin nopeammiksi. Ratikka ei tule nopeuttamaan kenenkään matkoja tässä kylässä koska se ei ole mikään pikaratikka, millaisena sitä on valheellisesti usein markkinoitu.


Entä kaupungin kasvu? Se kasvaa, vaikket siitä tykkääkään.

----------


## Hape

Tampereen kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston mukaan Tampereelle on tulossa kymmeniä tuhansia uusia asukkaita seuraavien kolmenkymmenen vuoden aikana, pelkästään kantakaupunginviereen järvien  rannalle on tulossa tuhansia. Ja mitä kehyskunnat sitten kaavoittavat... Nämä ihmiset pitää saada kulkemaan töihin kauppoihin  ja harrastuksiin jotenkin. Hämeenkatu on jo nyt ruuhka-aikoina aika täynnä busseja, liikenne puuroutuu jos bussien määrää lisätään.

----------


## Eppu

> Hämeenkatu on jo nyt ruuhka-aikoina aika täynnä busseja, liikenne puuroutuu jos bussien määrää lisätään.


Niin, olet varmaan päivittäin todennut asian sieltä Lauttasaaresta käsin?
Hämeenkatu ei ole mitenkään kovin ruuhkainen kadunpätkä sinänsä, ja ratikkahäkkyrän rakentamista ei voi mitenkään perustella pelkästään tällä kilometrin mittaisen kadunpätkän kuvitelluilla ongelmilla. Se, että parin tunnin ajan arkipäivinä on hieman hidasta etenemistä ei ole mitään. Niin on ollut ennenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Hesari kertoo, että VR on kiinnostunut operoimaan Tampereen ratikkaa: http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/a1478833101640

Ensimmäinen ja tällä hetkellä ainoa kommentti uutiseen huvittaa: "Ja talvella sitten vähennetään vuoroja puoleen koska talvi".

YLE kertoo samaa ja kommentoi täsmällisyyttäkin:  http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9287102

VR:n lähiliikennejohtajan mukaan VR-ratikka olisi täsmällinen.

----------


## Hape

Eppu, puhut asiaa. Nämä tietoni eivät perustu omiin havaintoihin, vaan perustuvat Tampereella asuvien kavereitteni kertomuksiin. He kaikki kertovat kuinka huonosti Hämeenkatu vetää ruuhka-aikoina. Minulle on jopa esitelty sitä ruuhkaa. Pahinta oli kuinka Keskustorilta Kalevan kirkolle kesti noin puolet matka-ajasta, matkana se oli noin neljäsosa. Mutta muuten se toimii suhteellisen hyvin. 

Se minkä itsekukin meistä kokee ruuhkaiseksi on yksilöllistä. Itselläni on hyvänä vertailukohtana nuoruuden asuinympäristöni, jonka bussiyhteys keskustaan oli todella hidas, johtuen ruuhkaisista kaduista. Nyt se yhteys on nopeampi (kavereita asuu siellä).
Itse käytän raideliikennettä aina kun se on järkevä vaihtoehto, junan nopeutta kaupunkien runkolikenteessä ei voita mikään, eika metron. Ratikkakin liikkuu usein omilla kaistoillaan ja on ajoittain bussia nopeampi.

----------


## Kani

> Hesari kertoo, että VR on kiinnostunut operoimaan Tampereen ratikkaa: http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/a1478833101640


Eihän raideliikennettä voi suin päin kilpailuttaa. Tarvitaan sopeutumisaikaa ja siirtymäaikaa ja jatkoaikaa ja jatkoajan lisäaikaa, onhan raideliikenteen kilpailuttaminen niin kertakaikkisen mutkikasta, ettei sellaiseen voine meidän maassamme ryhtyä alle kolmessa vuosikymmenessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesari kertoo, että VR on kiinnostunut operoimaan Tampereen ratikkaa: http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/a1478833101640
> YLE kertoo samaa ja kommentoi täsmällisyyttäkin:  http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9287102


Näistä ja muistakin aiheesta julkaisuista jutuista saa syyn hieman oikaista asioita.

Raitioliikenteen operaattorin tehtäviin ei kuulu radan tarkastus ja vastaanotto radan valmistuttua. Sen järjestää ratainfran urakoitsija, joka tosin Tampereen tapauksessa on VR-yhtymä, joka on mukana infra-allianssissa. Tilaajan vastaanottotehtäviä ei voida ostaa palveluna samalta yritykseltä, joka on urakoitsija, jonka työ tarkistetaan, vaikka VR-yhtymässä onkin alan osaamista.

Jossain uutisessa puhuttiin myös radan ylläpidosta. Siitä on olemassa infra-allianssin optio. Eli radan rakentaja huolehtii radan ylläpidosta, jos tilaaja eli kaupunki tai käytännössä Tampereen raitiotie Oy lunastaa tämän option. Jos ei lunasta, rataylläpito kilpailutetaan.

Tampereella operaattorin tehtäviin ei tule kuulumaan myöskään vaunujen päivittäishuolto ja siivous. Se ostetaan osana vaunujen kunnossapitoa, josta on jo kilpailutus päättynyt.

Operaattorin tehtävänä on vaunujen ajaminen ja liikennetyönjohto. Täsmällisyys, liikenteen nopeus ja vuodenaikojen merkitys eivät mikään ole varsinaisesti operaattorista riippuvaa. Nämä kaikki määräytyvät siitä, miten rata rakennetaan ja vaunut tehdään. Ja siinä on lähtökohtana jo yleissuunnitelmasta lähtien raitioliikenteen riippumattomuus säästä ja autoliikenteen ruuhkista. Tämä koskee sekä rataa että vaunukalustoa.

Sään vaikutuksesta ja merkityksestä voi sanoa esimerkkinä Helsingin lähijunaliikenteen ongelmat siitä, että vaihteet eivät toimi lumisateessa. Se ei ole veturinkuljettajista ja heidän työnjohdostaan eikä myöskään junakaluston ominaisuuksista johtuva ongelma. Vaan siinä on kyse ratarekenteesta ja radan ylläpidosta. Helsingin ja Ilmalan ratapihoista lienee kunnossapitosopimus tällä hetkellä VR-yhtymän kanssa. Mutta se on eri sopimus kuin junaliikenteen ostaminen.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/herv...ha-ja-hakkyra/


Jännä otsikko, kun "hervantalaiset" luemma myös kehuvat ratikkaa:




> Leena Puustinen sanoo olevansa ratikkaan tyytyväinen.
> 
>  Pitkällä tähtäimellä se on hyvä asia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen itse olen alun perin kotoisin Mikkelistä, jossa rakennettiin toriparkki. Se oli yhdessä siihen liittyvien keskustan kauppakeskusrakennusten kanssa paras kaupungin kehittämishanke ikinä. Nyt suurin osa kauppapalveluista on sisällä kauppakeskuksissa ja parkista pääsee kuivin jaloin kauppoihin. Samalla keskustan asema jykevöityi niin, että uhka Ideapark tyyppisestä keskustan tappajasta on oikeastaan kadonnut.
> 
> Minusta Turussa uhkana on erikoiskaupan siirtyminen jopa Kehätien varren kauppakeskuksiin, pitkälti joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomiin, jos keskustaan ei rakenneta lisää. Tampereella iso kauppakeskus tuli Ratinaan, joka kyllä uhkaa sekin vähän siirtää keskustan painopistettä, mutta on kuitenkin varmaan tulevaisuudessa paremmin tavoitettavissa, jos rakennetaan lisää raitiolinjoja.


Olen itse kotoisin Ristiinasta ja Opiskelin Mikkelissä. Käyn siellä silloin tällöin. Yksi keskeinen asia toriparkista. Siitä pidettiin runsaasti asukastilaisuuksia ja muuta vuorovaikutusta Mikkeliläisten kanssa , joten asia ei mennyt läpi runnomalla vaan asukkaiden kanssa yhteistyössä. Minulle merkityksellisempää on Mikkelin keskustan hienot laajat kävelyalueet. sopisi Helsingin ottaa esimerkkiä.

----------


## Melamies

> Minulle merkityksellisempää on Mikkelin keskustan hienot laajat kävelyalueet. sopisi Helsingin ottaa esimerkkiä.


Projekti voitaisiin aloittaa Kiasmapökäleen jyräämisellä maan tasalle.

----------


## Huppu

Olen ollut koko ajan Tampereen raitiovaunun kannalla, mutta nyt matkustettuani Helsingin raitiovaunussa kasvot väärään suuntaan en toivo kaksisuuntaista raitiovaunuja. Sillä     puolet    paikoista on aina väärään suuntaan. Kun raitiovaunun päätepysäkit eivät sijaitse kantakaupungissa luulisi tilaa löytyvän kääntöympyrälle. 
Toki huomattavasti pahempaa on matkustaa bussissa väärään suuntaan, mutta kyllä raitiovaunussa tuntuu (junassa ei), sillä ratikka kääntyilee ja jurruttelee ja nykii huomattavasti useammin reittiä mutkitellessaan ja pysäkille pysähtyessään.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...sillä ratikka kääntyilee ja jurruttelee ja nykii huomattavasti useammin reittiä mutkitellessaan ja pysäkille pysähtyessään.


Tampereen ratikka ei kääntyile eikä nyi samalla tavalla kuin Helsingissä, koska sille luodaan aivan erilaiset liikenneolosuhteet kuin Helsingin ratikoille. Ei turhia pysähdyksiä, ei turhia hidastuksia ja kiihdytyksiä, ei jyrkkiä kaarteita. En minäkään mielellään istu kasvot "väärään" suuntaan, mutta mitä on nykyaikaisilla raitioteillä tullut matkustettua niin haitta on kyllä enemmän fiilispohjainen, ei siellä huono olo tule. Maailmalla ratikassa voi myös mukavasti lukea, Helsingissä siitä tulee vähän huono olo. Ei tosin yhtä huono kuin bussissa tai autossa.

----------


## Eppu

Tyypillistä tamperelaista kaupunkisuunnittelua: Pultsarit löysivät noutoparkin, autoilijat eivät.

Tuleva ratikka taitaa olla samaa tasoa ja siten menee samaan kategoriaan...

----------


## tlajunen

> Tyypillistä tamperelaista kaupunkisuunnittelua: Pultsarit löysivät noutoparkin, autoilijat eivät.
> 
> Tuleva ratikka taitaa olla samaa tasoa ja siten menee samaan kategoriaan...


Meinaat siis, että pultsarit löytävät itsensä makoilemassa ratikkakiskoilla, mutta raitiovaunut eivät kiskoilleen löydä? Vai mikä oli viestisi pointti?

----------


## 339-DF

> Meinaat siis, että pultsarit löytävät itsensä makoilemassa ratikkakiskoilla, mutta raitiovaunut eivät kiskoilleen löydä? Vai mikä oli viestisi pointti?


Varmaan Eppu ajattelee kuten Nurmijärven kunnanjohtaja taannoin, että "juna tuo huumeet". http://www.soininvaara.fi/2008/09/21/juna-tuo-huumeet/

Onhan länsimetrostakin sanottu, että isot pahat itähelsinkiläiset pääsevät turmelemaan ehtoisan Espoon. Nää on näitä.

----------


## sub

Ei liene mahdollista ryssiä yhtä pahasti kuin Tampereen tuoreimmissa autoiluhankkeissa. On sentään jotain käyttöä tuollekin luolalle keksitty.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tyypillistä tamperelaista kaupunkisuunnittelua: Pultsarit löysivät noutoparkin, autoilijat eivät.
> 
> Tuleva ratikka taitaa olla samaa tasoa ja siten menee samaan kategoriaan...


Linkki ei aukea. Tarkentaisitko mitä tarkoittaa noutoparkki?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Linkki ei aukea. Tarkentaisitko mitä tarkoittaa noutoparkki?


Siellä on Tamperelaisen juttu. Jutussa kerrotaan, että maan alle johonkin rautatieaseman lähelle on avattu maksuton 30 min parkkihalli, jonka ideana on toimia saatto/noutoparkkina juniin, voi siis hakea Oulun-tädin maksutta. Mutta kaupunkilaiset eivät ole löytäneet sinne, sen sijaan lämpimässä ja sateettomassa tilassa oleskelee ns. epäsosiaalista ainesta. Pohtivat jutussa sisäänkäyntien lukitsemista.

----------


## ultrix

> Gratulis Tammerfors,
> 
> nyt päästään vihdoin purkamaan vuoteen 1923 mennessä kerätty raitiotierahastokin. Neljän miljoonan markan (vajaat 1,3 miljoonaa euroa) käsittävän rahaston varoilla ei tosin saada aikaiseksi kuin noin 100 metriä kaksoisraidetta.


Tampereen kunnalliskertomuksesta selviää, että kaupunginvaltuusto on lakkauttanut raitiotierahaston "jo" marraskuussa 1983. Rahaston suuruus oli sen loppuvaiheessa sangen mitätön - parhaimmillaanhan se oli jopa yli 10 Mmk, mutta viimeisinä vuosinaan alle 200 000 mk. Se yhdistettiin muutaman muun tarpeettomaksi jääneen rahaston kanssa kunnallislain muutoksen velvoittamana syntyneeseen yleiseen käyttörahastoon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereen kunnalliskertomuksesta selviää, että kaupunginvaltuusto on lakkauttanut raitiotierahaston "jo" marraskuussa 1983. Rahaston suuruus oli sen loppuvaiheessa sangen mitätön - parhaimmillaanhan se oli jopa yli 10 Mmk, mutta viimeisinä vuosinaan alle 200 000 mk. Se yhdistettiin muutaman muun tarpeettomaksi jääneen rahaston kanssa kunnallislain muutoksen velvoittamana syntyneeseen yleiseen käyttörahastoon.


Onko tuo yleinen käyttörahasto vielä olemassa? Kaupunki voisi osoittaa sieltä vaikka reilun 30 000 euron määrärahan (vai miksi se mk-määrän nykyarvo olisi päätynyt?) johonkin ratikkaprojektin yksityiskohtaan. Taloudellisesti päätös olisi merkityksetön, mutta sulkisi historiallisen kaaren kauniisti kun voisi esittää että alkuperäisen raitiotierahaston varat oikeasti menivät ratikkahankkeeseen. Siitä tulisi hyvä tarina.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Mikäli jäi Tampereen valtuustokeskustelun parhaat palat näkemättä, niin nyt on maraton-kokous tiivistetty 8 minuuttiin:

----------


## Heikki K

Raitiotiellä on nyt nettisivut, joilla on ajantasainen tieto hankkeen etenemisestä. 
http://raitiotieallianssi.fi/

Rakennustyöt ovat pikkuhiljaa pääsemässä vauhtiin ja hanke on ilmestynyt katukuvaan. Parhaiten näkyvät keltaiset työmaakopit (mm. Pyynikintorilla) sekä pieni pätkä ratapohjaa  Hervannan valtaväylän vieressä. Siitä on kuva tältä päivältä facebookin ratikkaryhmässä: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...e=3&permPage=1

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rakennustyöt ovat pikkuhiljaa pääsemässä vauhtiin ja hanke on ilmestynyt katukuvaan. Parhaiten näkyvät keltaiset työmaakopit (mm. Pyynikintorilla) sekä pieni pätkä ratapohjaa  Hervannan valtaväylän vieressä.


Pyynikintorilla on myös Raitiotieallianssi-kilvillä varustettua työmaa-aitaa. Sitä näkyy tämän sähköbussikuvan vasemmassa laidassa. Nettikuvassa kilpi teksteineen ei erotu, mutta alkuperäisresoluutioista kuvaa suurentamalla sen pystyy erottamaan.

----------


## j-lu

HS: Historiallinen ratikkaurakka alkaa lähipäivinä

----------


## hmikko

http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9545456

Oisko jollain joukkoliikenneaktivistilla moottorisaha ja intoa tehdä pieni retki kevätyönä?

----------


## Melamies

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9545456
> 
> Oisko jollain joukkoliikenneaktivistilla moottorisaha ja intoa tehdä pieni retki kevätyönä?


Tämä on ihan aprillipäivän uutinen.  Siis tavallisen oravan pesä, jota mulkosilmäliitorotta ehkä mahdollisesti joskus käyttää tai ainakin aikoo käyttää.

Terveen järjen käyttö on kai Suomessa lopullisesti kielletty.

Tuon vahinkoeläimen luontaisia vihollisia ovat huuhkaja, viirupöllöt, haukat, näädät ja kissat. Niitä ei ole tuolla ilmeisesti riittävästi.

----------


## sm3

Rakennustyömaat tuntuvat houkuttelevan liito-oravia erityisen paljon. Jos metsien tai puiden säästelyn sijaan tehdäänkin suojeltuja rakennustyömaita liito-oraville.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tilannetietoa Korkeimman hallinto-oikeuden liito-oravapäätöksistä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9562150

----------


## hmikko

Taloforumilla käyttäjän henkka kuvia ratatyömailta:

https://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?f...rt=1050#p88271

----------


## hmikko

Ensimmäiset kiskonpätkät asennetaan tänään. Kuvia ja videota Faseessa:

https://www.facebook.com/treratikka/

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensimmäiset kiskonpätkät asennetaan tänään. Kuvia ja videota Faseessa:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/treratikka/


No onpa nopeaa toimintaa!

Toivottavasti alkavat pian Raide-Jokerin kiskoja laittaa maahan pian. Espoon Perkkaalla olisi jo valmiina paikka koska koko katu Perkkaan ja Vermon välillä on ollut jo 5 vuoden ajan poikki erilaisista syistä (mikä on haitannut työmatkapyöräilyäni  :Mad: ) ja nyt kaivantoon on alettu laittaa jo raudat betonin valamista varten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Toivottavasti alkavat pian Raide-Jokerin kiskoja laittaa maahan pian.


Tampereella on menty sikäli paremmassa ja suunnitelmallisemmassa järjestyksessä, että allianssi valittiin ensin (2015) ja valtuusto teki lopullisen rakentamispäätöksen sitten (2016). Helsingin valtuusto teki lopullisen Raide-Jokerin rakentamispäätöksen samoihin aikoihin, mutta homman valmistelu ei ollut läheskään samassa vaiheessa. Alliansseja kilpailutetaan paraikaa, eli toteuttajat eivät ole vielä valittunakaan. Taustalla on tietty Pisaran peruuntuminen ja valtion rahoituksen varmistuminen, mistä syistä Raide-Jokeri -päätös tuli lopulta jonkun verran äkkinäisesti vuosikausien huopaamisen jälkeen.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Yleisradio on harjoittanut "tutkivaa journalismia" ja kysellyt kansalaisten mielipiteitä raitiovaunuprojektin työmaista:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9648118

----------


## Melamies

Tuonne tarvitaan aivan selvästi uusavuttomille uusi uimahalli ja sen pihalle mopoilurata.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n toimitusjohtajaksi on valittu 1.10.2017 alkaen Pekka Sirviö. Aiheesta on uutisoinut mm. bussiuutiset.fi.

----------


## j-lu

> Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n toimitusjohtajaksi on valittu 1.10.2017 alkaen Pekka Sirviö. Aiheesta on uutisoinut mm. bussiuutiset.fi.


HKL raideliikenneyksikön ex-johtaja, josta piti aikoinaan tulla HKL:n toimitusjohtaja. Ei tullut. Saattoi olla pelaamista, vaan eipä Sirviön mainekaan ole häävi.

Pieni piiri pyörii näissä kiskoliikenteen johtohommissa. Vrt. Saksi, joka tuli Länsimetron johtoon vähemmän kovien Ruotsin sekoiluiden jälkeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tampereella on siis nyt elokuun alkupuolella 2017 keskustassa tai sen lähituntumassa ainakin kaksi sellaista raitiotietyömaata, joilla on jo ratakiskoja maassa. Ne ovat Hämeenkadun länsipäässä Tuulensuun kohdalla ja Itsenäisyydenkadun itäpäässä. Lisäksi rataa on maassa Hervannassa ainakin, joskaan en sinne itse tällä kerralla ehtinyt katsomaan tilannetta.

Muutamia kuvia Kalevan (ehkä pikemminkin Sammonaukion) ja Tuulensuun työmailta tässä kansiossa.

----------


## Elias

> Tampereella on siis nyt elokuun alkupuolella 2017 keskustassa tai sen lähituntumassa ainakin kaksi sellaista raitiotietyömaata, joilla on jo ratakiskoja maassa


Hervannassa on jo tovin voinut ajaa ratakiskojen yli, kuten Raitiotieallianssin Facebook-sivuille on *dokumentoitu*. Samainen paikka oli myös keväällä laajalti otsikoissa, kun sinne tuotiin Tampereen ensimmäiset ratakiskot. Raitiotieallianssin *nettisivuilla* on melko kattavasti tietoa raitiotien rakentamisesta. Sitä myös päivitetään erittäin tiheään. Etusivulta voi  katsoa rakennustöiden edistymistä kolmella työmaalla lähes reaaliaikaisesti Ratikkaliven kautta. Siitä käy ilmi, että myös Insinöörinkadun keskivaiheilla Hervannassa on jo kiskoja maassa. Allianssin puolesta tiedottaminen rakennustöistä on onnistunut erinomaisesti niin verkossa kuin työmaillakin opasteiden muodossa eikä aihe unohdu liioin mediassa kuin työpaikkojen kahvipöydissäkään.

----------


## Hattu

Tampere miettii jo ratikan laajentamista: http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/tarjouspyynnot/

_Tarjouspyyntö: Raitiotien tulevaisuuden suunnat Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla
Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymä (Kuntayhtymä) pyytää tarjoustanne raitiotien tulevaisuuden suuntien suunnittelusta.

Tampereen kaupunkiseutu kasvaa voimakkaasti. Joulukuussa 2014 valmistunut Tampereen kaupunkiseudun rakennesuunnitelma 2040 pohjautuu arvioon, jonka mukaan kaupunkiseudulla on 480 000 asukasta vuonna 2040. Rakennesuunnitelman tavoitteena on mm. tiivistää yhdyskuntarakennetta ja uudistaa liikkumisen tapoja. Rakennesuunnitelmassa on osoitettu liikennejärjestelmän rungoksi vahva seudullinen raideliikennejärjestelmä, jossa Tampereella toimii raitiotie ja Nokian ja Lempäälän suunnat ovat lähijunaliikenteen kehittämissuuntia. Tampereen raitiotielle on rakennesuunnitelmassa osoitettu laajenemissuunnat Hatanpään kautta Pirkkalaan, Lielahdesta Ylöjärvelle, Taysilta Koilliskeskukseen ja pitkällä aikavälillä Kangasalle, Vuorekseen ja lentokentälle._

----------


## markus1979

Varmistui sitten kalustohankinta Transtechilta kun oikeus hylkäsi Stadlerin valituksen:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9869631

----------


## markus1979

Ja ratikkakauppa on nyt sitten allekirjoitettu lopullisesti:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9885078

----------


## Rehtori

Markkinaoikeuden päätöksessä myös mielenkiintoista teknistä dataa:

http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...283277974.html

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunginhallitus lyönee maanantaina lukkoon Lentävänniemen linjan lopullisen linjauksen. Lehtijutussa pohditaan vaihtoehtoja ja toiveita Hiedanrannan ja Lielahden alueella: http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...an-maanantaina

----------


## Heikki K

> Ja ratikkakauppa on nyt sitten allekirjoitettu lopullisesti:
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9885078


kaikki puhuvat nyt lopullisesta päätöksestä, mutta eikö tästäkin voi valittaa 30 päivän ajan? Eikö se tietäisi taas pahimmillaan ensi syksyyn jatkuvaa epävarmuutta? Ihmettelen joskus hieman tällaista kollektiivista psyykkausta, jolla yritetään häivyttää se fakta, että jokin asia ei vieläkään ole varma. (Tampereella tätä ilmenee tällä hetkellä erityisesti Keskusareenan kanssa, mikä nyt ei sinänsä liity tämä foorumin aihepiriin)

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä ne vaunut Transtechilta tulee, se on aidosti varmaa.

Kun markkinaoikeus antoi hylkäävän päätöksensä, vapautui samalla Tampereelle mahdollisuus allekirjoittaa hankintasopimus Transtechin kanssa. Tässä vaiheessa Stadler olisi voinut ilmoittaa aikeestaan valittaa edelleen korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeudeen. Samalla se olisi voinut anoa KHO:lta täytäntöönpanokieltoa eli kieltoa allekirjoittaa hankintasopimus. Näin se ei ole tehnyt, ja hankitasopimus on jo allekirjoitettu ja hankinta on käynnissä.

Stadlerilla on toki edelleen mahdollisuus tehdä valitus KHO:een. Jos se valituksen tekisi ja KHO aikanaan sen Stadlerin hyväksi ratkaisisi, tulisivat vaunut silti edelleen Transtechilta ja Stadlerille maksettaisiin vain korvauksia.

Käytännössä Stadler tuskin enää valittaa KHO:een. Jos valittaisi, olisi se ilmoittanut asiasta jo ja pyrkinyt pienessä kilpajuoksussa laatimaan tuon täytäntöönpanokiellon ennen kuin kaupunki ehtii hankintasopimusta allekirjoittaa.

----------


## Max

Mitä muuten vastaisitte puolalaisella joukkoliikennepalstalla esiin tulleisiin ajatuksiin, että Transtechin hinta on poskettoman kallis ja tämä kauppa on malliesimerkki kotiinpäin vetämisestä ja kannattamattoman tuotannon ylläpidosta tekohengityksellä?

----------


## sub

> Kaupunginhallitus lyönee maanantaina lukkoon Lentävänniemen linjan lopullisen linjauksen. Lehtijutussa pohditaan vaihtoehtoja ja toiveita Hiedanrannan ja Lielahden alueella: http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...an-maanantaina


Erikoinen ja varsin lyhytnäköinen on tämä viimeisin linjauspäähänpisto, ja kuten linkatussa jutussakin todetaan, niin melko hyvin on muutossuunnitelmat onnistuttu pitämään yleisen tietoisuuden ulkopuolella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä muuten vastaisitte puolalaisella joukkoliikennepalstalla esiin tulleisiin ajatuksiin, että Transtechin hinta on poskettoman kallis ja tämä kauppa on malliesimerkki kotiinpäin vetämisestä ja kannattamattoman tuotannon ylläpidosta tekohengityksellä?


Kyllä mä varmaan vastaisin, ettei se nyt ihan puhdasta sattumaakaan ole, että puolalaisissa kaupungeissa on puolalaisia ratikoita ja suomalaisissa suomalaisia, vaikka samassa EU:ssa ollaan.

Jatkaisin kuitenkin, että sillä tavalla Treen kalustohankinta poikkeaa totutusta, että siinä on (Helsingin tavoin) annettu paljon painoarvoa kaluston elinaikakustannuksille. Variotramien peruja tämäkin. Jostain syystä muualla Euroopassa ei ole reagoitu samalla tavalla, vaikka ongelmat ovat samoja joka puolella. Elinaikakustannukset on leivottu sisään tuonne, ja nyt kannattaa maksaa vähän enemmän ja säästää sitten jatkossa. Kun tuo on tehty noin, niin kalustovalmistaja on myös aidosti vastuussa, eli jos vaunun pitäminen tuleekin kalliimmaksi kuin nyt luvataan, niin valmistaja joutuu maksumieheksi.

----------


## petteri

> Jatkaisin kuitenkin, että sillä tavalla Treen kalustohankinta poikkeaa totutusta, että siinä on (Helsingin tavoin) annettu paljon painoarvoa kaluston elinaikakustannuksille. Variotramien peruja tämäkin. Jostain syystä muualla Euroopassa ei ole reagoitu samalla tavalla, vaikka ongelmat ovat samoja joka puolella.


Nyt on kuitenkin huomioitava, että Tampereen ja Helsingin radat ovat täysin erilaiset. Tampereella helpolla reitillä ei välttämättä tarvita hyvin rasittavaa ja mutkaista rataa kestävää ja siksi hyvin kallista kalustoa.

----------


## hmikko

> Tampereella helpolla reitillä ei välttämättä tarvita hyvin rasittavaa ja mutkaista rataa kestävää ja siksi hyvin kallista kalustoa.


Tuo ei itsessään ole syy ja seuraus. Vanhat kääntyväteliset eivät ole kalliita ja toimivat Helsingissä. Ongelma oli matalalattiakauden alkutaipaleella se, että isot valmistajat eivät tarjonneet sopivaa.

----------


## kompura

> Markkinaoikeuden päätöksessä myös mielenkiintoista teknistä dataa:
> 
> http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...283277974.html


Onhan ratikoilla mittaa:



> Voittaneen tarjoajan toimittamasta moniajovaunun yleispiirustuksesta on ilmennyt, että *vaunutyypin A pituus on ollut 37,6 metriä* eli yli ehdottoman enimmäispituuden 37,0 metriä. Samoin sen moniajoneuvoa kuvaavasta piirustuksesta on ilmennyt, että kahden yhteen kytketyn *moniajoneuvon kokonaispituus on ollut 75,7 metriä*, joka on ollut vastoin asetettua ehdotonta enimmäispituusvaatimusta 75,0 metriä.


Risteääkö nuo jossain tieliikenteen kanssa?

Äkkiä en löytänyt MAO:n päätöksestä tietoa, paljonko noissa on istuma- ja seisomapaikkoja.

----------


## hmikko

> Risteääkö nuo jossain tieliikenteen kanssa?


Tokihan Tampereen rata risteää monessakin paikassa. Jos tarkoitat, että onko tuommoinen Transtechin vaunu joskus risteillyt, niin ei kai kun niitä ei ole vielä koskaan rakennettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt on kuitenkin huomioitava, että Tampereen ja Helsingin radat ovat täysin erilaiset. Tampereella helpolla reitillä ei välttämättä tarvita hyvin rasittavaa ja mutkaista rataa kestävää ja siksi hyvin kallista kalustoa.


Mistä sulle on syntynyt sellainen käsitys, että rasittavaa ja mutkaista rataa kestävä kalusto olisi hyvin kallista? Ei ole.

----------


## j-lu

> Kyllä mä varmaan vastaisin, ettei se nyt ihan puhdasta sattumaakaan ole, että puolalaisissa kaupungeissa on puolalaisia ratikoita ja suomalaisissa suomalaisia, vaikka samassa EU:ssa ollaan.


Tuosta markkinaoikeuden päätöksestä, valituksesta jne. käy varsin hyvin ilmi se, että hankinnat sisältävät erittäin paljon subjektiivisia arvostelmia ja pisteytystä.

Esim. vuonna 2017, kun kuka tahansa harrastelija oppii parissa tunnissa internetin videoita katsomalla tigaamaan kaljatölkkipaksuista alumiinia yhteen, kuulostaa täysin käsittämättömältä perusteelta, että ratikassa käytetyn teräslaadun hitsausominaisuudet vaikuttavat hankintapäätökseen, koska korjaaminen on vaikeampaa/helpompaa. Ylipäänsä todella kaukaa haettua ja sanoisin jopa että täysin keksittyä huttua.



> Jatkaisin kuitenkin, että sillä tavalla Treen kalustohankinta poikkeaa totutusta, että siinä on (Helsingin tavoin) annettu paljon painoarvoa kaluston elinaikakustannuksille. Variotramien peruja tämäkin. Jostain syystä muualla Euroopassa ei ole reagoitu samalla tavalla, vaikka ongelmat ovat samoja joka puolella. Elinaikakustannukset on leivottu sisään tuonne, ja nyt kannattaa maksaa vähän enemmän ja säästää sitten jatkossa. Kun tuo on tehty noin, niin kalustovalmistaja on myös aidosti vastuussa, eli jos vaunun pitäminen tuleekin kalliimmaksi kuin nyt luvataan, niin valmistaja joutuu maksumieheksi.


En ole tällaisissa vastuukysymyksissä mikään asiantuntija, mutta elinkaarikustannuksien painotuksessa on se ilmeinen ongelma, että kuinka vakaalla pohjalla on valmistajan tulevaisuus ja talous. Onko esim mahdollista, että ongelmien ilmaantuessa Skoda yksinkertaisesti hautaa Transtechin ja laistaa sillä tavoin kaikki myöhemmät vastuunsa Helsingin ja Tampereen ratikoista?

Helsinkihän on jo maksanut spåriaan etukäteen sovittua enemmän, kun Kainuussa oli kassa tyhjä.

----------


## 339-DF

> En ole tällaisissa vastuukysymyksissä mikään asiantuntija, mutta elinkaarikustannuksien painotuksessa on se ilmeinen ongelma, että kuinka vakaalla pohjalla on valmistajan tulevaisuus ja talous. Onko esim mahdollista, että ongelmien ilmaantuessa Skoda yksinkertaisesti hautaa Transtechin ja laistaa sillä tavoin kaikki myöhemmät vastuunsa Helsingin ja Tampereen ratikoista?


Jos se noin yksinkertaista olisi, niin silloinhan jokaista kauppaa varten perustettaisiin erikseen osakeyhtiö myymään ne vaunut ja menemään konkurssiin. Eli eiköhän vastuu ole emolla kuitenkin.

Se on tietysti totta, että jos koko konserni menee konkurssiin, niin sitten jäänee sormi suuhun. Sikäli Skoda/Transtech-kauppa oli oikein hyvä asia ostajan kannalta.

----------


## kuukanko

Yleensä isoista vastuista vaaditaan vakuudet toimijalta, jolla on riittävän vahva rahoitusasema ja luottoluokitus. Tyypillinen vakuuksien antaja on joku rahoituslaitos (esim. pankki) ja toimittaja maksaa rahoituslaitokselle vakuuksien järjestämisestä. Vakuuksien hinnan määrittelyssä rahoituslaitos käyttää saman tyyppistä riskipreemiota kuin lainojen koroissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ymmärrän, että vakuus asetetaan vaunujen toimituksen ajaksi, ja varmaankin käyttöönoton ja jonkinlaisen takuuajan ajaksi. Mutta voisiko vakuus tosiaan olla olemassa kymmeniä vuosia?

----------


## ArtiZi

> Ymmärrän, että vakuus asetetaan vaunujen toimituksen ajaksi, ja varmaankin käyttöönoton ja jonkinlaisen takuuajan ajaksi. Mutta voisiko vakuus tosiaan olla olemassa kymmeniä vuosia?


Vakuus asetetaan yleensä takuun ajaksi, mutta sen vapauttamiseksi pitää vaunut ottaa hyväksytysti vastaan. Tämä edellyttää, että takuuaikana tai muuna sovittuna aikana on saatu selvyys vaadituista käyttökustannuksista ja sitä kautta elinkaarikustannuksista. Variotramien kanssahan tilanne oli se, että vaunuja ei koskaan otettu hyväkstysti vastaan ja vakuuksia vapautettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ymmärrän, että vakuus asetetaan vaunujen toimituksen ajaksi, ja varmaankin käyttöönoton ja jonkinlaisen takuuajan ajaksi. Mutta voisiko vakuus tosiaan olla olemassa kymmeniä vuosia?


Vakuus on niin pitkään kuin tilaaja tarjouspyynnössä vaatii. Vakuuden kustannukset tulevat loppujen lopuksi tilaajan maksettavaksi tarjoushinnassa, joten huvin vuoksi niitä ei tietysti kannata vaatia. Jos toimittajalla on jäljellä merkittäviä vastuita, niin silloin vakuiden vaatiminen on kyllä järkevää, koska muuten voi käydä juuri niin, että tilaaja jää tyhjän päälle. Yksi käytetty käytäntö on myös vakuiden pieneneminen sitä mukaa kun toimittajan jäljellä oleva vastuu pienenee.

----------


## Bussimies

> Risteääkö nuo jossain tieliikenteen kanssa?
> 
> Äkkiä en löytänyt MAO:n päätöksestä tietoa, paljonko noissa on istuma- ja seisomapaikkoja.


Vaunujen speksit on olleet julkisuudessa monesti, pikaisella googlauksella esim. 
tässä https://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/tam...sely-23976161/ 
tässä https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9208670 
tässä https://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/t/v...a_04102016.pdf 
ja tässä https://interactive.hs.fi/arkku/publ...x/Ratikka6.png

Risteämisiä muun liikenteen kanssa on jonkin verran, esimerkiksi Hervannan valtaväylällä Nekalantien kohdalla ja Hervannassa ja keskustassa myös. Katusuunnitelmista löytyy tarkat piirustukset. http://laippa.dy.fi/tampereen_ratikka/katusuunnitelmat/

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaupunginhallitus lyönee maanantaina lukkoon Lentävänniemen linjan lopullisen linjauksen. Lehtijutussa pohditaan vaihtoehtoja ja toiveita Hiedanrannan ja Lielahden alueella: http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...an-maanantaina


Pöydälle jäi: http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...den-valilla-ei

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuosta markkinaoikeuden päätöksestä, valituksesta jne. käy varsin hyvin ilmi se, että hankinnat sisältävät erittäin paljon subjektiivisia arvostelmia ja pisteytystä.


Myös julkisissa hankinnoissa saa käyttää valintaperusteena laatuominaisuuksia, ei vain hintaa. Periaate on aivan sama kuin kuluttajakaupassakin, jossa ihmiset valitsevat ostamiaan tavaroita pohtien, onko tuote hintansa arvoinen. Laadullisten ominaisuuksien arviointi on nimenomaan subjektiivista. Ostajalla on oikeus päättää, mitkä ominaisuudet ovat hänelle tärkeitä, mitkä eivät. Julkisissa hankinnoissa olennaista on, että nämä laatuasiat ja niiden arvostelun perusteet kerrotaan myös tarjouspyynnössä tarjoajille. Koska vain siten tarjoajat voivat tietää, mitä ostaja haluaa ja mitä siis kannattaa tarjota.




> En ole tällaisissa vastuukysymyksissä mikään asiantuntija, mutta elinkaarikustannuksien painotuksessa on se ilmeinen ongelma, että kuinka vakaalla pohjalla on valmistajan tulevaisuus ja talous. Onko esim mahdollista, että ongelmien ilmaantuessa Skoda yksinkertaisesti hautaa Transtechin ja laistaa sillä tavoin kaikki myöhemmät vastuunsa Helsingin ja Tampereen ratikoista?


Elinkaaren aikaisten kustannusten arviointi ja toteutuminen eivät ole kiinni siitä, kauanko tavarat toimittanut yritys on olemassa. Esimerkkinä Helsingin vanhat nivelvaunut. Ne ovat edelleen käytössä, vaikka valmistajaa ei tosiasiallisesti ole enää olemassa.

Kun hankinta tehdään oikein, siinä varaudutaan jo hankintavaiheessa siihen, että valmistajan tuki saattaa ja voi loppua ennen hankittujen tavaroiden käyttöajan päättymistä. Tämä on mahdollista siten, että tavaran toimituksen yhteydessä toimitetaan myös tarvittava tieto kunnossapidosta, mahdolliset erikoistyökalut sekä suunnitellun elinkaaren aikana tarvittavat varaosat tai niiden valmistamiseksi tarvittavat dokumentit. Tästä periaatteesta on joitain variaatioita, kuten sopiminen siitä, miten kauan valmistaja toimittaa varaosia, sekä velvollisuus ilmoittaa, milloin varaosia on viimeisen kerran mahdollista tilata.

Valmistajan siis ei tarvitse olla mistään vastuussa koko elinkaaren aikaa, vaikka hankitun tavaran käyttö elinkaaren ajaksi varmistetaankin. Valmistajan vastuu rajoittuu vain siihen, mistä valmistajan on hankintasopimuksessa sovittu olevan vastuussa. Tampereen vaunukaupassa valmistajalla kuitenkin on elinkaaren eli 40 vuoden pituinen vastuu kunnossapitopalvelusta.

Sille ei kuitenkaan millään sopimuksellakaan voi mitään, että aivan kuten ihmisetkin kuolevat joskus, yrityksetkin voivat lakata olemasta. Siihen on muitakin mahdollisuuksia kuin konkurssi, eli olemassaolon loppuminen ei välttämättä tapahdu suunnittelematta tai epäonnistumisen vuoksi. Se on ostajan riski samalla tavalla kuin myyjän riski on, että ostaja lakkaa olemasta tai menettää muuten maksukykynsä. Hyvin tehdyssä hankinnassa tämä mahdollisuus on otettu huomioon siten, että edellä esitetyllä periaatteella mahdollisuus käyttää tavaraa varmistetaan myös valmistajasta riippumatta.

Valmistajan olemassaolo on välttämätöntä tai lähes välttämätöntä tietenkin toimituksen ajan mutta myös takuuajan. Siihen mahdollisuuteen, että yritys lakkaisi olemasta tai muuten menettäisi kykynsä täyttää sopimus, varaudutaan vakuuksilla, joista tässä ketjussa on kirjoitettu. Vakuuksien idea on, että niiden avulla ostaja voi viedä kaupan päätökseen siten, että valmistajalta toimittamatta jääneet tavarat ja palvelut voidaan hankkia muualta. Eli jopa siten, että jos valmistus jää kesken, ostaja voi teettää tekemättömän työn toisella yrityksellä. Ihannetapauksessa vakuuden määrä riittää kattamaan tästä aiheutuvat kulut.

Kuten Kuukanko kirjoitti, ostaja viime kädessä maksaa vakuudesta aiheutuvan kulun, koska valmistaja laskee sen kaupan kustannuksiin. Luonteeltaan vakuus on kuin vakuutus. Eli valmistajan ei tarvitse tallettaa vakuussummaa pankkiin omista rahoistaan, vaan se ostaa vakuuden esimerkiksi pankilta. Silloin valmistaja tavallaan myy riskin pankille. Tämä menettely turvaa sen, että vaikka valmistaja menettäisi maksukykynsä, ostaja saa vakuuden arvosta rahaa pankilta.

Ostaja saa itse päättää vakuusjärjestelyn vaatimukset, esimerkiksi sen, onko vakuus täysarvovakuus. Nykyisellä vakuuksien hintatasolla täysarvovakuus on tavallinen menettely. Yksinkertaisessa esimerkissä ostaja vaatii maksuerälleen täysarvoisen vakuuden. Tällöin yritys saa vakuuden antajalta (kuten pankilta) maksamansa summan takaisin, jos yritys vaikka lakkaa olemasta.

Vakuudet ovat voimassa niin kauan, kun valmistaja on täyttänyt kaikki vastuunsa ja velvoitteensa. Ostajankin kannalta järkevää kuitenkin on, että vakuuden määrä vastaa kulloinkin täyttämättömän vastuun arvoa. Siten vakuuden arvo on suurimmillaan siihen asti, kunnes ostaja hyväksyy tuotteen tilausta vastaavaksi ja ottaa tuotteen kokonaan omaan haltuunsa ja käyttöönsä. Tämän jälkeen voi jäädä voimaan vielä takuuajan vakuus, jolla turvataan sitä, että valmistaja tekee takuukorjaukset. Takuun päätyttyä takuuajan vakuus vapautetaan ja tavara siirtyy täysin ostajan omalle vastuulle.

Antero

----------


## Bussimies

Ja näin on lyöty länsipään reitti Lielahti-Hiedanranta-alueella lukkoon:

https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...8122017_7.html

https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...8122017_6.html

https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kau...ana-200581499/

Pistoraide rakennetaan siis vasta useita vuosia myöhemmin kuin Hiedanranta-Lentävänniemi -osuus, jotta uusi Hiedanrannan keskusta houkuttelee tarpeeksi kauppoja ja palveluita ratikan avulla ympärilleen.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja näin on lyöty länsipään reitti Lielahti-Hiedanranta-alueella lukkoon:
> 
> https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...8122017_7.html
> 
> https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...8122017_6.html
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kau...ana-200581499/
> 
> Pistoraide rakennetaan siis vasta useita vuosia myöhemmin kuin Hiedanranta-Lentävänniemi -osuus, jotta uusi Hiedanrannan keskusta houkuttelee tarpeeksi kauppoja ja palveluita ratikan avulla ympärilleen.


En pysty asiasta paikallisena kirjoittamaan siten, etteikö moderaattori puuttuisi. Joten jääköön kirjoittamatta.

----------


## Ketorin

Veikkailen, että tuo "pistoraide" rakennetaan sitten kerralla Ylöjärvelle saakka, kun sen aika tulee.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kieltämättä tässä tulee vähän tunne, että häntä heiluttaa koiraa ja kaupunki on alkanut ajatella grynderin logiikalla. Periaatteessa voisi kyllä ajatella, että koko aluekeskus siirrettäisiin ajan kanssa Hiedanrantaan, varsinkin kun Hiedanrannan alue asettuu todella huonosti rakennemallien ja vasta vasta hyväksytyn maakuntakaavan mukaiseen aluekeskukseen, eli Lielahteen joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen näkökulmasta. Hiedanrantaa kun ei saa oikein mitenkään järkevästi minkään joukkoliikennekäytävän varrelle. Eli melkeinpä pitäisi perustaa erikseen linja Lielahdesta Hiedanrantaan ja siitä edelleen keskustaan. Mutta on aika heikko esitys, jos aluekeskus jää Lielahteen ja joukkoliikenne ohjataan sen ohi, jos ajatellaan joukkoliikenteen ja kestävän liikenteen edistämistä ja toimivaa yhdyskuntarakennetta.

Jos taas Hiedanrantaa tosiaan ryhdytään rakentamaan uudeksi aluekeskukseksi, niin täytyy sanoa, että aika vaivatta lentää ikkunasta kaikki tehty selvitystyö, rakennemallit ja muu pitkäjänteinen kaupunkirakenteen kehittäminen. Ja olisipa ratkaisu myös vastoin juuri äsken hyväksyttyä maakuntakaavaakin, missä Hiedanranta on A-aluetta, eli sille sijoitettavien palveluiden tulisi palvella vain lähinnä paikallisia tarpeita. Ja toisaalta, ei Lielahti ole sattumalta määritelty aluekeskukseksi, sillä aluekeskusten pitäisi tietenkin olla liikenteellisesti hyvin saavutettavilla paikoilla. Voi esimerkiksi miettiä, miten hyvin Hiedanranta toimisi joukkoliikenteen solmuna, kun runkolinjojen ohjaaminen sitä kautta tarkoittaisi ylimääräistä mutkaa melkein kaikilta muilta suunnilta kuin Lentävänniemestä. Onkin melko todennäköistä, että Lielahti säilyy Länsi-Tampereen aluekeskuksena joka tapauksessa ja nyt tehtävä ratkaisu vain kiinnittää alueen rakenteen autokaupunkina joukkoliikenteen roolin ollessa yhteyden tarjoaminen keskustaan.

Ja vaikka ajatellaankin, että Hiedanrannasta kehittyy uusi aluekeskus vaikka yksinkertaisesti siksi, että itse alueelle saadaan riittävän paljon asukkaita, jotta painopiste siirtyisi sinne, niin pohtia voi, millä aikataululla tämä tapahtuu. Toisin kuin metro tai junarata, raitiotien reittiä on melko helppo siirtää tai täydentää uusilla yhteyksillä. Olisiko viisainta sitten kuitenkin rakentaa yhteys ensin Lielahden kautta ja varautua rakentamaan Hiedanrannan läpi uusi rata, kun alueen kehitys sitä edellyttää. Alkuun alueen läpi voisi ohjata vaikka runkobussilinjan esimerkiksi reittiä Pispalanharju - Hiedanranta - Lielahti (- Tesoma tai jokin muu sopiva Länsi-Tampeeen kohde)

(Ja mitä tuohon haaroittamiseen tulee, niin se on aika kuolleena syntynyt ajatus ja kärsii samasta ongelmasta kuin linjan mutkittelu: palvelualuetta laajennetaan palvelutason kustannuksella. Mutkittelussa matka-aika pitenee, mutta haaroittamisessa vuoroväli kasvaa. Haaroitus on käytännöllinen ratkaisu siinä tapauksessa, kun pidempi vuoroväli ja/tai kapasiteetti haaroilla on riittävää, mutta tästä ei ole kyse, jos toisen haaran tulisi palvella Lielahtea ja toisen Lentävänniemeä.)

----------


## Eppu

> Ja näin on lyöty länsipään reitti Lielahti-Hiedanranta-alueella lukkoon:
> 
> https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...8122017_7.html
> 
> https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...8122017_6.html
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kau...ana-200581499/
> 
> Pistoraide rakennetaan siis vasta useita vuosia myöhemmin kuin Hiedanranta-Lentävänniemi -osuus, jotta uusi Hiedanrannan keskusta houkuttelee tarpeeksi kauppoja ja palveluita ratikan avulla ympärilleen.


Entisenä lentävänniemeläisenä on helppo todeta että tällä päätöksellä kaadettiin iso kasa ulostetta paikallisten niskaan. Sillä että alueen asukkaat ja yrittäjät värkkäsivät adressin järkevämmän reitin puolesta ei ollutkaan mitään merkitystä. Ahneet grynderit voittivat jälleen.
Ratikkapäätöstä onkin seurannut sarja varsin järkyttäviä asioita ja päätöksiä jotka ovat toisensa jälkeen yhä selkeämmin syöksemässä kaupungin liikenneverkkoa kohti totaalista tuhoa.
Jos asuisin Lielahden suunnalla, alkaisin jo nyt katselemaan uutta kotia itselleni. Ja toki mielessä siintää varsin houkutteleva ja todennäköinenkin vaihtoehto - kotikunnan vaihtaminen.

----------


## Bussimies

Tässä on mielestäni erittäin tärkeää ymmärtää, että moderni pikaraitiotiejärjestelmä (jollainen Tampereenkin ratikka on) on aivan ehdottomasti myös kaupunkikehityshanke ja kaavoituksen väline, ei missään tapauksessa pelkkä joukkoliikenteen kulkuväline. Perusidea siis on sijoittaa kaupungin tulevien vuosien kasvu raitiotien varrelle, koska se on yhdyskuntataloudellisesti järkevää. Tämä periaatepäätös on tehty, siihen perustuen hankkeelle on myönnetty valtiontuki (esim. Raide-Jokerin valtiontuki myönnettiin asuntorahoitusbudjetista) ja sen suunnitelman mukaisesti hanketta tullaan viemään eteenpäin. Tästä voi periaatteellisella tasolla olla monta eri mieltä "Ratikka on vain grynderipuolueen hanke" -heittoineen, mutta jumittuminen siihen ei vie keskustelua hankkeen sisällöstä ja reittivalinnoista sinällään eteenpäin. On paljon hedelmällisempää pohtia reittivalintoja tästä periaatteellisesta lähtökohdasta, koska ne lähtökohdat on kiveen hakattu. 




> Kieltämättä tässä tulee vähän tunne, että häntä heiluttaa koiraa ja kaupunki on alkanut ajatella grynderin logiikalla. Periaatteessa voisi kyllä ajatella, että koko aluekeskus siirrettäisiin ajan kanssa Hiedanrantaan, varsinkin kun Hiedanrannan alue asettuu todella huonosti rakennemallien ja vasta vasta hyväksytyn maakuntakaavan mukaiseen aluekeskukseen, eli Lielahteen joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen näkökulmasta. Hiedanrantaa kun ei saa oikein mitenkään järkevästi minkään joukkoliikennekäytävän varrelle. Eli melkeinpä pitäisi perustaa erikseen linja Lielahdesta Hiedanrantaan ja siitä edelleen keskustaan. Mutta on aika heikko esitys, jos aluekeskus jää Lielahteen ja joukkoliikenne ohjataan sen ohi, jos ajatellaan joukkoliikenteen ja kestävän liikenteen edistämistä ja toimivaa yhdyskuntarakennetta.
> 
> Jos taas Hiedanrantaa tosiaan ryhdytään rakentamaan uudeksi aluekeskukseksi, niin täytyy sanoa, että aika vaivatta lentää ikkunasta kaikki tehty selvitystyö, rakennemallit ja muu pitkäjänteinen kaupunkirakenteen kehittäminen. Ja olisipa ratkaisu myös vastoin juuri äsken hyväksyttyä maakuntakaavaakin, missä Hiedanranta on A-aluetta, eli sille sijoitettavien palveluiden tulisi palvella vain lähinnä paikallisia tarpeita. Ja toisaalta, ei Lielahti ole sattumalta määritelty aluekeskukseksi, sillä aluekeskusten pitäisi tietenkin olla liikenteellisesti hyvin saavutettavilla paikoilla. Voi esimerkiksi miettiä, miten hyvin Hiedanranta toimisi joukkoliikenteen solmuna, kun runkolinjojen ohjaaminen sitä kautta tarkoittaisi ylimääräistä mutkaa melkein kaikilta muilta suunnilta kuin Lentävänniemestä. Onkin melko todennäköistä, että Lielahti säilyy Länsi-Tampereen aluekeskuksena joka tapauksessa ja nyt tehtävä ratkaisu vain kiinnittää alueen rakenteen autokaupunkina joukkoliikenteen roolin ollessa yhteyden tarjoaminen keskustaan.


Nythän yhdessä raitiotien reittivalinnan kanssa päätettiin Hiedanrannan maankäytön rakennesuunnitelmasta, eli suomeksi siitä, miten alue tulee kehittymään ja samalla miten Lielahden aluetta tullaan jatkossa kehittämään ja mikä on näiden alueiden keskinäinen suhde toisiinsa jatkossa. Lisätietoa päätöksestä linkin takaa. Aineistoa on paljon ja siihen kannattaa perehtyä huolella, niin tämä nyt tehty reittivalintakin näyttäytyy sen jälkeen eri valossa.

http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...unnitel(43308)

Kun puhut Hiedanrannan kehittämisestä aluekeskukseksi tai Lielahden säilymisestä aluekeskuksena, on hyvä panna merkille mitä aluekeskus käsitteenä pitää sisällään. Aluekeskukseen kuuluu siis SEKÄ kaupan _erilaisia_ yksiköitä (päivittäistavarakauppaa, ravintola- ja muita palveluita, isojen tavaroiden yksiköitä kuten kodinkone- ja huonekalumyymälät) ETTÄ kunnalliset palvelut (kirjasto, koulut, terveyspalvelut) ja luonnollisesti myös asumista. Vaikka suunnitelmassa Hiedanrannasta muodostetaan rakentamista ohjaamalla tiiviihkö keskustakaupunkimainen alue ja siten asutus tulee keskittymään voimakkaammin sinne, niin nyt päätetyssä suunnitelmassa Hiedanranta ja Lielahti säilyy jatkossakin yhteisenä läntisenä aluekeskuksena ja ne tulevat limittymään toisiinsa niin asuntorakentamisen (Lielahden puolelle tulevaisuudessa jatkuen), kaupan kuin palveluidenkin osalta. Pääperiaatteena on se, että kunnalliset palvelut siirtyvät ajan myötä Hiedanrantaan ja että Hiedanrantaan muodostuu houkuttelevia kaupan alan palveluita (iso päivittäistavarakauppa, erikoisliikkeitä, ravintola- ja kahvilatarjontaa, partureita ym, mutta ison tavaran kaupat säilyisivät hyvien henkilöautoyhteyksien päässä Lielahdessa jatkossakin, joukkoliikennettä unohtamatta). Tästä konkreettisina suunnitelmina mainitaan koulujen siirtymisaikataulu Hiedanrantaan (alakoulut 2020-luvulla, yläkoulut 2030-luvulla) sekä nykyisen Lielahtikeskuksen kaupungin vuokrasopimuksen päättyminen vuonna 2034. Tämän jälkeen nämäkin palvelut siirtyvät Hiedanrantaan.

Mitä aluekeskuksen liikenteelliseen saavutettavuuteen tulee, jatkossa Lielahden kohdalle on kaavailtu myös lähijunapysäkkiä ja alueen liikenneliittymät menevät myös uusiksi. Tavoitteena on siis hyvä saavutettavuus niin ratikalla, bussilla, lähijunalla, kevyellä liikenteellä kuin henkilöautollakin. Tämä tulee käytännössä tarkoittamaan sitä, että Lielahden nykyinen luonne voimakkaasti henkilöautolla saavutettavana alueena tulee saamaan kilpailijaksi sujuvan joukkoliikenteen, josta raitiotie on vain yksi väline. Bussithan ajavat Lielahteen jatkossakin muista ja pienemmistä aluekeskuksista. Joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ei olla nykyisestä heikentämässä, vaan se pidetään vuoroväleiltään vähintään nykyisellä tasolla. Samoin pääsy Lielahtikeskukseen bussilla säilyy esim. Lentävänniemeläisillä ja Lintulammilaisilla jatkossakin.




> vaikka ajatellaankin, että Hiedanrannasta kehittyy uusi aluekeskus vaikka yksinkertaisesti siksi, että itse alueelle saadaan riittävän paljon asukkaita, jotta painopiste siirtyisi sinne, niin pohtia voi, millä aikataululla tämä tapahtuu. Toisin kuin metro tai junarata, raitiotien reittiä on melko helppo siirtää tai täydentää uusilla yhteyksillä. Olisiko viisainta sitten kuitenkin rakentaa yhteys ensin Lielahden kautta ja varautua rakentamaan Hiedanrannan läpi uusi rata, kun alueen kehitys sitä edellyttää. Alkuun alueen läpi voisi ohjata vaikka runkobussilinjan esimerkiksi reittiä Pispalanharju - Hiedanranta - Lielahti (- Tesoma tai jokin muu sopiva Länsi-Tampeeen kohde)


Kun nyt lähtökohtana pidetään siis tuota, että raitiotie on nimenomaisesti kaupunkikehitys- ja kaavoitushanke joukkoliikennevälineen lisäksi, niin mikäli nyt tehtäisiin linjaus että rata vedetään Lielahden läpi, olisi selvää ettei Hiedanranta tulisi kehittymään kaupunkimaiseksi ja vetovoimaiseksi alueeksi nyt suunnitellulla tavalla. Tämä on siis se perustelu - mikä ymmärrettävästi hiertää nykyisiä lielahtelaisia - mutta mikä myös on syytä syvällisesti ymmärtää, kun keskustellaan siitä miksi rata vedetään "sinne missä ei asu ketään ja linjaus tehdään grynderien ehdoilla". Reitti Lielahden kautta sinetöisi Lielahden aseman vahvempana alueen keskustana eikä täten kannustaisi palveluja ja yrityksiä sijoittumaan tulevaisuudessa Hiedanrannan alueelle. 

Ja sitten taas se, miksi Hiedanrannan alueelle halutaan uusi palvelukeskittymä, johtuu luonnollisesti siitä, että kun kaupunki 2014 osti alueelta maata, niin kyllähän tuolle investoinnille tietenkin halutaan tuottoa. Tällä tuotolla myös raitiotietä kokonaisuudessaan pystytään maksamaan pois. Kun raitiotien ansiosta alueelle on mahdollista keskittää vuosikymmenen väestönkasvu ja rakentaa asukkaiden vaatimat palvelut samaan yhteyteen suhteellisesti pienillä pitkän aikavälin investoinneilla, niin tietenkin se on järkevää. (Ja tietenkin tämä on oma mielipiteeni, josta voi perustellusti olla toistakin mieltä. Oman mielipiteeni lähtökohta on, että Tampereen kasvuvauhti ja asuntojen tarve ei tule hiipumaan).




> (mitä tuohon haaroittamiseen tulee, niin se on aika kuolleena syntynyt ajatus ja kärsii samasta ongelmasta kuin linjan mutkittelu: palvelualuetta laajennetaan palvelutason kustannuksella. Mutkittelussa matka-aika pitenee, mutta haaroittamisessa vuoroväli kasvaa. Haaroitus on käytännöllinen ratkaisu siinä tapauksessa, kun pidempi vuoroväli ja/tai kapasiteetti haaroilla on riittävää, mutta tästä ei ole kyse, jos toisen haaran tulisi palvella Lielahtea ja toisen Lentävänniemeä.)


Itse uskon vahvasti, että vuoroväli tulee toteutusajankohtana olemaan jo sen verran tiheä (5 min yhteisellä osuudella, 10 min haaroilla), että palvelutasokin on kohdillaan. Tätä puoltaa toistuvat esimerkit uusista raitiotiekaupungeista, joissa alkuvaiheen vuoroväli todetaan riittämättömäksi kysynnän ylittäessä ennusteet. Pakkohan tuohon kysynnän kasvuun on reagoida. Haarahan toteutetaan joka tapauksessa vuosia myöhemmin, arvioisin varovaisesti 2027-2030. Mahdollista (ja jopa todennäköistä) on, että tässä vaiheessa myös Ylöjärvi on saanut kehitettyä kaavoitustaan niin, että haara on järkevää toteuttaa suoraan sinne asti.

----------


## Eppu

> Tässä on mielestäni erittäin tärkeää ymmärtää, että moderni pikaraitiotiejärjestelmä (jollainen Tampereenkin ratikka on) on aivan ehdottomasti myös kaupunkikehityshanke ja kaavoituksen väline, ei missään tapauksessa pelkkä joukkoliikenteen kulkuväline.


Mielestäni sinun tulisi ymmärtää se, että tämä väite ratikan kaupunkikehityksellisestä roolista on pelkkää silmänlumetta ja harhautusta. Kansalaisia vedätetään moisten väitteiden ja perusteluiden turvin varsin rankasti. Kun paikalliset asukkaat tekivät adressin ratikan reitistä, ei sekään kelvannut suunnittelijoille vaan kuunneltiin mielummin rahan ja ahneuden ääntä. Tuloksena saatiin sitten gryndereitä miellyttävä ratkaisu josta paikalliset asukkaat ja yrittäjät kärsivät. Nykymaailmassa poliitikoiden ja muiden asioista päättävien sanaan ei voi lainkaan luottaa, vedätys on jatkuvaa ja räikeätä sekä tyhmyys monessakin mielessä huipussaan. 

Kun ratikka ohittaa Lielahden aiheutuu siitä lisäkuluautomaatti, eli pakollinen syöttöbussilinja ratikan varteen - linja jota eivät ainakaan kaupoissa asioivat tule pahemmin käyttämään, paitsi toki he joilla ei omaa autoa ole. Jokatapauksessa yhä vaikeammaksi menee sillä suunnalla asuminen kun toimivia yhteyksiä katkaistaan pysyvästi. Kokonaisuutena yleissuunitelmassa ollut reitti olisi ollut järkevä ja palvellut kaikkia tasapuolisesti. Hiedanrantaankin olisi riittänyt yksi pysäkki koko aluetta palvelemaan, koska se sijaitsisi alueen keskellä.

Ratikasta aiheutuvat hasardipäätökset ja -ilmiöt ovat tähän mennessä kylväneet ennennäkemätöntä tuhoa tässä kylässä. Yrittäjiä on ajettu ahtaalle ja monet ovat jo luovuttaneetkin, keskusta on täysin tukossa ja uhkaa sen vuoksi näivettyä koska yhä harvempi viitsii siellä asioida kun se on muuttunut hankalammaksi. Bussiliikenne on kaupungin tiivistämisen sekä katuyhteyksien kaventamisten vuoksi hidastunut merkittävästi. Esim. siinä missä joillakin linjoilla tarvittiin ennen tunnin ajoaika kaupungin laidalta toiselle ei riitä enää vaan tarvitaan 70min. Tämä lisää kustannuksia ja sen myötä päästöjä. Kuka vielä uskaltaa väittää että tiivis kaupunkirakenne ja ratikka ovat ekologisia? Pelkkää propagandaa sekin. Aivan sama mitä näiden kannattajat ynnä muut korkeakoulun käyneet (joiden aivoihin on syötetty moista uskontoa vuosikaudet) sanovat. Omin silmin havaitut faktat puhuvat puolestaan.

----------


## sub

> Tässä on mielestäni erittäin tärkeää ymmärtää, että moderni pikaraitiotiejärjestelmä (jollainen Tampereenkin ratikka on) on aivan ehdottomasti myös kaupunkikehityshanke ja kaavoituksen väline, ei missään tapauksessa pelkkä joukkoliikenteen kulkuväline. Perusidea siis on sijoittaa kaupungin tulevien vuosien kasvu raitiotien varrelle, koska se on yhdyskuntataloudellisesti järkevää. Tämä periaatepäätös on tehty, siihen perustuen hankkeelle on myönnetty valtiontuki (esim. Raide-Jokerin valtiontuki myönnettiin asuntorahoitusbudjetista) ja sen suunnitelman mukaisesti hanketta tullaan viemään eteenpäin. Tästä voi periaatteellisella tasolla olla monta eri mieltä "Ratikka on vain grynderipuolueen hanke" -heittoineen, mutta jumittuminen siihen ei vie keskustelua hankkeen sisällöstä ja reittivalinnoista sinällään eteenpäin. On paljon hedelmällisempää pohtia reittivalintoja tästä periaatteellisesta lähtökohdasta, koska ne lähtökohdat on kiveen hakattu.


Linkkaamistasi dokumenteista näkee selvästi että Lielahteen on suunniteltu enemmän uutta asutusta kuin Hiedanrannan pohjoisimman pysäkin ympärille. Valtion osallistuminen ei ole pätkääkään kiinni siitä miten ratikka luoteessa linjataan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikasta aiheutuvat hasardipäätökset ja -ilmiöt ovat tähän mennessä kylväneet ennennäkemätöntä tuhoa tässä kylässä.


Tämä oli ehkä hauskin virke tuossa oksennuksessasi  näen sieluni silmin nälkäänäkeviä lapsia kerjäämässä kadunkulmassa, sortuneiden kerrostalojen edessä.

Jos ratikan takia on noin paha olla, niin saisitkohan mielenrauhan muuttamalla pois Tampereelta? Se ratikka sinne nyt kuitenkin on tulossa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> keskusta on täysin tukossa ja uhkaa sen vuoksi näivettyä koska yhä harvempi viitsii siellä asioida kun se on muuttunut hankalammaksi.


Poikkesin Tampereella kaupunkilomalla marraskuussa. Saavuin autolla ydinkeskustan hotellille arkipäivän iltaruuhka-aikaan ja lähdin pois toisena arkipäivänä aamuruuhkan aikaan. Pääsin aivan sujuvasti perille ja pois, vaikea kuvitella näkemääni liikennettä termillä täysin tukossa.

----------


## Bussimies

> Linkkaamistasi dokumenteista näkee selvästi että Lielahteen on suunniteltu enemmän uutta asutusta kuin Hiedanrannan pohjoisimman pysäkin ympärille.



Tarkoitatko Hiedanrannan pohjoisimmalla pysäkillä tehtaan alueen pysäkkiä (suunnitelmissa nimellä "Sellu")? Tuo tehdasalue ja sitä edeltävä pysäkki ovat juurikin se Hiedanrannan keskustan ydinalue, jonne suunnitellaan yli 9000 asukasta. Viereen Lielahden alueelle suunnitelmissa kaavaillaan noin 4000 asukasta. Täyttömaalle rantaan puolestaan 11 000 asukasta. Katson näitä lukuja siis keskimmäisen dokumentin sivulta 10.

Oleellinen taustatieto on, että Hiedanrannan maat ovat kaupungin omistuksessa, kun taas Lielahden maat ovat yksityisessä omistuksessa. Se merkitsee sitä, että Hiedanrannan suunnittelussa kaupungilla on täysin vapaat kädet, kun taas Lielahden osalta kaupunki joutuu pitkälti luottamaan siihen, että alueen maanomistajat haluavat itse muuttaa alueen luonnetta osittain asumiskäyttöön. Tämä on hyvin todennäköistä, sillä tiiviihkö asuntorakentaminen alueelle antaa maanomistajille paremman tuoton verrattuna pelkkään parkkikentillä täytettyyn peltihallialueeseen. Tarkoitus on suunnitelmien mukaan edetä niin, että Hiedanrantaan mahdollistetaan tilaa kaupan suurillekin yksiköille, jotta niille on valmiina asiakaskuntaa (alueen tulevat asukkaat sekä alueen läpi kulkeva ratikkareitti) ja täten helppo muuttaa halutessaan Lielahden vanhoista tiloista uusiin tiloihin Hiedanrantaan. Tämä puolestaan houkuttelisi Lielahden maanomistajia muuttamaan peltihallitonttejaan asuinkäyttöön. Tämä on kuitenkin lopulta maanomistajien käsissä. Linjaamalla ratikka Hiedanrannan läpi kaupungilla on kuitenkin huomattavasti suurempi mahdollisuus vaikuttaa siihen millaiseksi koko läntinen aluekeskus (Hiedanranta+Lielahti) tulee kehittymään. 

Vastustin alunperin itsekin uutta linjausta ja pidin Lielahden alkuperäistä linjausta parempana. Kun olen ajatellut asiaa pidemmälle ja perehtynyt tarkemmin Hiedanrannan ja Lielahden alueen kehittämissuunnitelmiin, olen kallistumassa vahvasti sille kannalle, että nyt valittu linjaus on paras ratkaisu _pitkällä aikavälillä_. On nimittäin syytä muistaa, että nämä ratkaisut eivät ole kymmenvuotissuunnitelmia (jolloin näkisin ehdottomasti Lielahden linjauksen nykyisiä asukkaita paremmin palvelevana, Hiedanrannan ollessa vielä kesken), vaan on yritän katsoa ja nähdä kaupungin tavoin 30-40 vuoden päähän ja pitää mielessä sen vision ja vahvan tahtotilan, joka alueen kehittämisestä on olemassa. Kuten Bergenistä ja monista muista uusista/uudehkoista raitiotiekaupungeista olemme saaneet lukea, raitiotien merkitystä kaupungin kehittymiselle aliarvioidaan järjestelmällisesti ennen kuin siitä tulee todellisuutta. Pidän todennäköisenä, että tämä tullaan huomaamaan myös Tampereella. Raitiotien vetovoima ja kyky houkutella palveluja varrelleen tulee olemaan suurempi kuin monet uskovat.




> Valtion osallistuminen ei ole pätkääkään kiinni siitä miten ratikka luoteessa linjataan.



Valtiontuki ei tietenkään edellytä juuri johonkin tiettyyn paikkaan kaavoittamista eikä näin ollen määrää ratikan linjausta, kuten toteatkin. Näinhän en myöskään minä väittänyt. Kerroin ainoastaan raamit: valtiontuki edellyttää asuntorakentamista ratikkalinjan varrelle. Kaupunki itse toki valitsee omista lähtökohdistaan parhaat sijainnit rakentamiselle (ja näin ollen ratikan linjaukselle). Kaupunki teki suuren linjauksen tässä asiassa maaliskuussa 2014 ostamalla entisen tehdasalueen maat itselleen Hiedanrannasta. On syytä muistaa, että raitiotien pitkään valmisteltu yleissuunnitelma valmistui huhtikuussa 2014. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että alustava linjaus Lielahden kautta vanhentui käytännössä sillä hetkellä, kun kaupunki osti tuon tehdasalueen rakentamista varten eli sitä ei voitu huomioida alustavassa yleissuunnitelman reittilinjauksessa. Siitä nimenomaisesta syystä hankkeen toteutus päätettiinkin 2015 jakaa kahteen vaiheeseen, jotta reitin länsipää voidaan suunnitella Lielahden-Hiedanrannan alueella uudelleen. Melko nopeasti kävi myös selväksi, että raitiotien linjaaminen tehdasalueelle on kaupungin intressien mukaista, koska se tekee alueesta houkuttelevamman, mahdollistaa alueelle joukkoliikenteeseen perustuvan liikenneinfran ja tuottaa kaupungille aikanaan tuloja asuntorakentamisen seurauksena. Tämä reitin suunnitteleminen uudelleen oli tiedossa 2016 raitiotien rakentamispäätöstä tehtäessä.

----------


## sub

> Tarkoitatko Hiedanrannan pohjoisimmalla pysäkillä tehtaan alueen pysäkkiä (suunnitelmissa nimellä "Sellu")? Tuo tehdasalue ja sitä edeltävä pysäkki ovat juurikin se Hiedanrannan keskustan ydinalue, jonne suunnitellaan yli 9000 asukasta. Viereen Lielahden alueelle suunnitelmissa kaavaillaan noin 4000 asukasta. Täyttömaalle rantaan puolestaan 11 000 asukasta. Katson näitä lukuja siis keskimmäisen dokumentin sivulta 10.


Jep, samalla sivulla ollaan. Jos katsot kuvaa vähän tarkemmin, niin huomaat että näistä 9000 asukkaasta ainoastaan murto-osa, ehkä noin neljäsosa, on hahmoteltu tämän tehdaspysäkin vaikutusalueelle. Kaikki loput Hiedanrantaan kaavaillut asukkaat olisivat edelleen olleet ratikkalinjan varrella vaikka linjaus olisi kulkenut Lielahden kautta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tässä on mielestäni erittäin tärkeää ymmärtää, että moderni pikaraitiotiejärjestelmä (jollainen Tampereenkin ratikka on) on aivan ehdottomasti myös kaupunkikehityshanke ja kaavoituksen väline, ei missään tapauksessa pelkkä joukkoliikenteen kulkuväline. Perusidea siis on sijoittaa kaupungin tulevien vuosien kasvu raitiotien varrelle, koska se on yhdyskuntataloudellisesti järkevää.  ... Tästä voi periaatteellisella tasolla olla monta eri mieltä "Ratikka on vain grynderipuolueen hanke" -heittoineen, mutta jumittuminen siihen ei vie keskustelua hankkeen sisällöstä ja reittivalinnoista sinällään eteenpäin. On paljon hedelmällisempää pohtia reittivalintoja tästä periaatteellisesta lähtökohdasta, koska ne lähtökohdat on kiveen hakattu.


Lienee selvä, että liikennejärjestelmä ja kaupunkirakenne ovat naimisissa keskenään ja että liikenneratkaisulla voidaan tukea haluttua kehitystä. Mutta asia palautuu takaisinpäin, kun muistaa, että raitiotie tai mikä tahansa muukin liikennehanke vaikuttaa positiivisesti vain sitä kautta, että palvelutaso paranee. Toisin sanoen, jos raitiotieltä halutaan buustausta kaupunkikehittämiseen, sen tulisi tarjota mahdollisimman hyvää palvelua. Ja palvelun kannalta taas olennaista on, kuinka hyvin joukkoliikenne kokonaisuutena toimii. Eli on typeryyttä, jos kokonaisuuden toiminta pilataan fiksaamalla sen yhtä osaa vain jonkin yksittäisen alueen tarpeisiin. Lisäksi voi kysyä, että eikö kaupunkia kokonaisuutena tulisi kehittää yksittäisten kaupunginosien sijaan. Grynderiasenne on mielestäni juuri tätä: välittämättä koko kaupungin parhaasta osaoptimoidaan yksittäisen kohteen tai hankeen näkökulmasta tavoitteena maksimoida juuri tämän hankkeen hyöty välittämättä siitä, mitä vahinkoa muualla ehkä syntyy. Ja yleensä: minä en ole virkamies tai poliitikko Tampereella, joten minä nautin siitä ylellisyydestä, että voin arvioida ihan vapaasti, onko jossain asiassa järkeä tai ja kertoa, miten minun mielestä asiat pitäisi tehdä, ilman että minun tarvitsee huomioida päätöksentekoon liittyviä reunaehtoja tai koplauksia. Ja vaikka sitten haluaisikin keskustella siitä näkökulmasta, mitä kaupungin päättäjien kannattaisi tehdä, ehkä voi olla siltikin hyödyllistä miettiä sitäkin, mikä olisi paras lopputulos, eikä pelkästään sitä, mihin on järkevää tyytyä.




> Nythän yhdessä raitiotien reittivalinnan kanssa päätettiin Hiedanrannan maankäytön rakennesuunnitelmasta, eli suomeksi siitä, miten alue tulee kehittymään ja samalla miten Lielahden aluetta tullaan jatkossa kehittämään ja mikä on näiden alueiden keskinäinen suhde toisiinsa jatkossa. Lisätietoa päätöksestä linkin takaa. ... Kun puhut Hiedanrannan kehittämisestä aluekeskukseksi tai Lielahden säilymisestä aluekeskuksena, on hyvä panna merkille mitä aluekeskus käsitteenä pitää sisällään. Aluekeskukseen kuuluu siis SEKÄ kaupan _erilaisia_ yksiköitä ... Mitä aluekeskuksen liikenteelliseen saavutettavuuteen tulee, jatkossa Lielahden kohdalle on kaavailtu myös lähijunapysäkkiä ja alueen liikenneliittymät menevät myös uusiksi. Tavoitteena on siis hyvä saavutettavuus niin ratikalla, bussilla, lähijunalla, kevyellä liikenteellä kuin henkilöautollakin. Tämä tulee käytännössä tarkoittamaan sitä, että Lielahden nykyinen luonne voimakkaasti henkilöautolla saavutettavana alueena tulee saamaan kilpailijaksi sujuvan joukkoliikenteen, josta raitiotie on vain yksi väline. Bussithan ajavat Lielahteen jatkossakin muista ja pienemmistä aluekeskuksista. Joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ei olla nykyisestä heikentämässä, vaan se pidetään vuoroväleiltään vähintään nykyisellä tasolla. Samoin pääsy Lielahtikeskukseen bussilla säilyy esim. Lentävänniemeläisillä ja Lintulammilaisilla jatkossakin.


Olisiko paikallaan käsitellä Hiedanrannan sijaan koko alueen, eli Lentävänniemi - Lielahti joukkoliikenneverkkoa ja aluerakennetta alkuun pelkän Hiedanrannan sijaan? Ehkä käytän termiä aluekeskus vähän löysästi. Itse määrittelisin sen ihan klassisesti niin kuin aluemaantieteessä on perinteisesti tehty, eli hierarkiatasolla alinta kaupunginosakeskusta seuraava taso, jota seuraa sitten varsinainen kaupungin pääkeskus. Tätäkin sopii kyllä problematisoida, eikä minulle ole selvää, että aluekeskuksia aivan oikeasti on olemassa, kun niiden toiminnot voi melkein aina jakaa toisaalta paikallisiksi ja toisaalta taas jo selvästi vaikutusalueeltaan koko kaupungin kattaviksi palveluiksi, eli aluekeskuksiksi tunnistetut paikat ovat ennemminkin keskustan sirpaleita. Ja kun koko kaupungin mitassa aluekeskukset ovat hankalasti saavutettavissa muuten kuin autolla. Eli ehkä niin sanotut aluekeskukset pitäisikin tappaa ja pyrkiä ennemmin mahdollisimman monipuolisiin kaupungiosakeskuksiin Hervannan tapaan. Mutta tämä mennee vähän liian pitkälle ja ehkä tavoitteeksi pitää laittaa lähinnä se, että näissä aluekeskuksissa olisi myös kävelyetäisyydellä mahdollisimman paljon asukkaita ja että ne samalla toimisivat myös joukkoliikenteen solmukohtina.

Mukava huomata, että mielestäsi sitten Lielahden osalta voidaan lähteä ihan siitä, että sinne saadaan toimiva joukkoliikenne fiksautumatta liiaksi liikennevälineeseen. Itse näksin, että tällä alueella ei yksinkertaisesti pärjätä vain yhdellä runkolinjalla, sillä se edellyttäisi, että keskeiset kohteet olisivat joten kuten helminauhana ja sen jälkeen, kun on päätetty rakentaa Hiedanranta tässä mitassa, näin ei enää ole. Tällä alueella pitäisikin nyt ihan ensin miettiä, millaiset runkolinjat alueella tarvitaan ja sen jälkeen miettiä, miten raitiotie linjataan. Nyt kun aluerakenne muuttuu aikasemmin ajatellusta näikin rajusti.




> Kun nyt lähtökohtana pidetään siis tuota, että raitiotie on nimenomaisesti kaupunkikehitys- ja kaavoitushanke joukkoliikennevälineen lisäksi, niin mikäli nyt tehtäisiin linjaus että rata vedetään Lielahden läpi, olisi selvää ettei Hiedanranta tulisi kehittymään kaupunkimaiseksi ja vetovoimaiseksi alueeksi nyt suunnitellulla tavalla. Tämä on siis se perustelu - mikä ymmärrettävästi hiertää nykyisiä lielahtelaisia - mutta mikä myös on syytä syvällisesti ymmärtää, kun keskustellaan siitä miksi rata vedetään "sinne missä ei asu ketään ja linjaus tehdään grynderien ehdoilla". Reitti Lielahden kautta sinetöisi Lielahden aseman vahvempana alueen keskustana eikä täten kannustaisi palveluja ja yrityksiä sijoittumaan tulevaisuudessa Hiedanrannan alueelle. 
> 
> Ja sitten taas se, miksi Hiedanrannan alueelle halutaan uusi palvelukeskittymä, johtuu luonnollisesti siitä, että kun kaupunki 2014 osti alueelta maata, niin kyllähän tuolle investoinnille tietenkin halutaan tuottoa. Tällä tuotolla myös raitiotietä kokonaisuudessaan pystytään maksamaan pois. Kun raitiotien ansiosta alueelle on mahdollista keskittää vuosikymmenen väestönkasvu ja rakentaa asukkaiden vaatimat palvelut samaan yhteyteen suhteellisesti pienillä pitkän aikavälin investoinneilla, niin tietenkin se on järkevää. (Ja tietenkin tämä on oma mielipiteeni, josta voi perustellusti olla toistakin mieltä. Oman mielipiteeni lähtökohta on, että Tampereen kasvuvauhti ja asuntojen tarve ei tule hiipumaan).


Nyt aletaan olla asian ytimessä. Voi olla, että kaupunki ei selviä velkaisena kasvupyrähdyksestä muuten kuin grynderimenetelmin, mutta silmät kannattaa pitää silti auki: hintana on, että toimivimmasta kaupunkirakenteesta ja liikennejärjestelmästä joudutaan luopumaan. Luultavasti ja vähintäänkin toivottavasti Hiedanranta ei vie kokonaisuutta liian pahasti optimista, ja että Länsi-Tampereesta saadaan yhäkin toimiva kokonaisuus. Tyypillisesti tällaisiin tilanteisiin törmää pikkukuntien tapauksessa, missä kunta on onnistunut hankkimaan maata jostain mistä sattuu ja sitten sopeuttaa suunnitelmansa sen mukaan. Ja asiaan kuuluu tietenkin pahimmanlaatuinen hypettäminen ja mainostaminen, miten erinomainen onkaan tämä sattumalta haltuun saatu paikka sille ja tälle. Toivottavasti Tampereella edes tältä jälkimmäiseltä voitaisiin välttyä. Joskin Hiedanrannassa on esittelymateriaalin perusteella päätetty nähdä potentiaaliset ongelmat mahdollisuuksina. Ehkäpä joukkoliikenteen järjestämiselle syntyvät haasteet ovat myöskin mahdollisuuksia juuri Hiedanrannassa.

----------


## hmikko

> liikennehanke vaikuttaa positiivisesti vain sitä kautta, että palvelutaso paranee. Toisin sanoen, jos raitiotieltä halutaan buustausta kaupunkikehittämiseen, sen tulisi tarjota mahdollisimman hyvää palvelua.


Noin yleisellä tasolla, ei välttämättä, ja "positiivisesti" on tuossa ilmeisesti sitä mitä sinä positiiviseksi määrittelet, mihin varasitkin oikeuden vapaana kommentaattorina. Kaupunkirakenteen kannalta yksi keskeinen tekijä on kapasiteetti. Kaupunkirakenteen tiheyden kasvaessa jossain vaiheessa tarvitaan suuremman kapasiteetin joukkoliikennettä kuin (nykymallisilla lyhyillä) busseilla on mahdollista tarjota, tai sitten kärsitään todella vakavista liikenneongelmista. Ts. palvelu voi muilta osin olla yhtä huonoa kuin ennen, mutta kapasiteetin kasvattaminen mahdollistaa kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämisen, mikä jonkun mielestä voi olla positiivista.




> Nyt aletaan olla asian ytimessä. Voi olla, että kaupunki ei selviä velkaisena kasvupyrähdyksestä muuten kuin grynderimenetelmin, mutta silmät kannattaa pitää silti auki:


Suomalainen aluerakentaminen ja rakennusliikkeiden gryndaaminen on kyllä niin etabloitunut systeemi, että sitä ei näytä mikään voima keikuttavan, oli ajat hyvät, huonot tai velkaiset. Kuten mm. Osmo Soininvaara jaksaa muistuttaa, julkiset toimijat saavat tällä hetkellä lainaa negatiivisella reaalikorolla. Eli jos joku rakentaminen on kuntataloudellisesti kannattavaa ja tuottaa rahaa kunnan kirjanpidossa muutaman vuoden tähtäimellä, niin rahoittaminen ilman grynderiä ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma. Poliittisesti se tietysti sitä on silti, ja niiden tuottavien hankkeiden tunnistaminen ei ole poliittisesti tai julkisen puolen kirjanpidossakaan aina mitenkään helppoa. Helsingissähän esim. puolueiden sopima investointikatto uhkaa jäädyttää kaikenlaisia tuottaviakin - siis suoraan rahallisesti tuottavia - hankkeita. Siis esim. uuden koulun rakentaminen versus rahan edestä vuokrattavan/myytävän tontin saattamien rakennuskelpoiseksi. Molemmat ovat "investointeja", mutta vain toinen tuottaa rahaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Noin yleisellä tasolla, ei välttämättä, ja "positiivisesti" on tuossa ilmeisesti sitä mitä sinä positiiviseksi määrittelet, mihin varasitkin oikeuden vapaana kommentaattorina. Kaupunkirakenteen kannalta yksi keskeinen tekijä on kapasiteetti. Kaupunkirakenteen tiheyden kasvaessa jossain vaiheessa tarvitaan suuremman kapasiteetin joukkoliikennettä kuin (nykymallisilla lyhyillä) busseilla on mahdollista tarjota, tai sitten kärsitään todella vakavista liikenneongelmista. Ts. palvelu voi muilta osin olla yhtä huonoa kuin ennen, mutta kapasiteetin kasvattaminen mahdollistaa kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämisen, mikä jonkun mielestä voi olla positiivista.


Siitä en todellakaan ole eri mieltä, että jos liikennemäärät jollain linjalla perustelevat raitiotiekaupungissa raitiotietä, niin tottakai sellainen kannattaa rakentaa. Ilman sen kummempia miettimisiä kaupunkirakenteesta tai uudesta rakentamisesta. Ehkä ylipäätään kirjoitin vähän sekavasti. Jos se selventäisi asetelmaa, niin muistuttelen mieliin edellisen kerran, kun Tampereen raitiotien linjausta koitettiin muuttaa kehittämishankkeen tueksi. Kysehän oli Kummolan vedosta, kun hän viime metreillä ehdotteli, että rata pitäisikin linjata Kalevanharjulle uuden Kansiareenan kohdalle Itsenäisyydenkadun sijaan. Kansihankettahan tämä olisi tietenkin hyödyttänyt suuresti, ei siitä kahta sanaa, mutta tällöin päätettiin kuitenkin, että kokonaisuuden etu on tärkeämpi ja että radan linjaus menee siten kun aika perusteellisesti oli selvitetty ja parhaaksi nähty. Eikä Kummolan ehdotus muistaakseni saanut kovin suurta innostusta aikaan. Eli kysyn, eroaako tämä Hiedanrannan tapaus mitenkään  Kansiareenan tapauksesta? Ehkäpä jo pelkkä Hiedanrannan mittakaava riittää perustelemaan muutosta, mutta olisiko paikallaan kuitenkin tarkastella asiaa koko Luoteis-Tampereen näkökulmasta.

Ja varsinainen ajatuskulku taustalla on, että yksittäinen muutos voi hyödyttää kovasti yksittäistä hanketta ja aiheuttaa vain vähän haittaa kokonaisuudelle, mutta kun näitä yksittäisiä haittoja alkaa kerääntyä tarpeeksi, koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmä menee lopulta sen verran pahasti pilalle, että se ei enää tarjoa kunnon palvelua, jonka jälkeen joukkoliikenne ei enää tuokaan mitään positiivista niille yksittäisille alueille tai paikoille, joiden takia järjestelmää on tuunattu. Ei Hiedanrannassakaan ne kiskot kadussa itsessään tuo mitään hyvää, vaan vasta se, mitä niiden kiskojen päällä tapahtuu.

----------


## Bussimies

> Jep, samalla sivulla ollaan. Jos katsot kuvaa vähän tarkemmin, niin huomaat että näistä 9000 asukkaasta ainoastaan murto-osa, ehkä noin neljäsosa, on hahmoteltu tämän tehdaspysäkin vaikutusalueelle. Kaikki loput Hiedanrantaan kaavaillut asukkaat olisivat edelleen olleet ratikkalinjan varrella vaikka linjaus olisi kulkenut Lielahden kautta.


Tässä valitussa linjauksessa on käsittääkseni pitkälti kyse myös siitä, että tuo tehdasalue muodostaa koko alueen toiminnallisen ytimen. Sinne siis halutaan varmistaa pääsy nimenomaan ratikalla (suurempi hyöty ja kehittymispotentiaali verrattuna liityntäbussiin) ja varmistaa, että juuri monipuoliset aluekeskustapalvelut kulttuuri- ja tapahtumakeskuksineen kaupallisten palveluiden ohella ovat saavutettavissa miellyttävässä kävely-ympäristössä. Yleisesti ottaenhan ratikka kaipaa kaverikseen keskustoissa nimenomaan laadukkaan ja helppokäyttöisen kävely-ympäristön, jollaista tuonne Hiedanrannan keskustaan varmasti on nopeampi ja helpompi tyhjästä luoda kuin Lielahtea pitkällä aikavälillä autoympäristöstä kävelypainotteiseksi muuttamalla.

Pistoraide puolestaan kytkeytyy juurikin tuohon muutosprosessiin, eli vasta kun Enqvistinkatua ja sen ympäristöä saadaan kehitettyä jalankulkijoille ja kevyelle liikenteelle miellyttävämmäksi nykyisen autojen ehdoilla toteutuneen ympäristön sijaan, kannattaa raitiotiekin linjata sen kautta. Silloin siitä saadaan paras hyöty irti.

----------


## 339-DF

Voin ilolla todeta, että Tampereella on otettu neuvostani vaari, ja nyt kaavaillaan Hatanpään valtatien risteyksen vaihteiden toteuttamista jo heti Hämeenkadun rakennusvaiheessa. No, ehkä en kuitenkaan oikeasti ota tästä kunniaa itselleni, mutta hyvä juttu kaiken kaikkiaan.

Kiskoja pohdtaan jatkettavaksi Linja-autoasemalle asti, ja Taysin linja päättyisi sinne. Se, mitä Yle ei kerro, on, että tämä helpottaisi olennaisesti Pyynikin tilapäisen päätepysäkin toimintaa, se kun taitaisi olla aikamoisen häiriöherkkä kahden linjan päätepysäkkinä.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10066047

----------


## Rattivaunu

"Jonkun suunnittelijan sooloilua", sanotaan YLEn 9.2. uutisissa.

----------


## Heikki K

"Jonkun suunnittelijan sooloilua" sanoo Lasse Oksanen, joka oli ratikan kiivaimpia vastustajia ja ylireagoi kaikkiin ehdotuksiin tehdä yhtään lisää mitään. Ja ylipäänsä on kuutamolla omine laskelmineen. Lisäksi, tässähän ei päätetä vielä minkään rakentamisesta, vaan suunnittelemisesta jonka pohjalta voidaan myöhemmin tehdä rakentamispäätöksiä. Oksasen valtuustoryhmästä (sitoutumaton Tampereen puolesta) on alettu samaan aikaan puhua ratikan toisen vaiheen (Lentävänniemi) korvaamisesta turkulaisittain Superbussilla.

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvä saada vähän taustaa sille, kuka tämä Oksanen on. Kiitos!

Suomalainen kunnallisdemokratiahan on pelkkää teatteria  eivät hallitus ja valtuusto mitään päätä, vaan asiat sovitaan ensin todellisten päättäjien kesken ja tuodaan sitten näytösluontoisesti esityslistoille ja pöytäkirjoihin. Tässä on tainnut käydä niin, että virkamiehet kuvittelivat voivansa viedä jonkin asian oikeasti päätöksentekoon sinne kaupunginhallitukseen, ja siitähän sitten älämölö nousi, kun ei ollutkaan sovittu mitään etukäteen.

Toivotaan silti, ettei tällainen demokraattinen menettely pilannut hyvää tarkoitusta. Vähintään olisi syytä tehdä vaihteet ja sen verran kiskoa Hatanpään valtatielle, että saadaan Taysin linjan päättäri siihen Koskarin nurkille. Mielellään tietysti pysäkinvälin verran etelämmäskin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tämähän on sinällään yksinkertainen asia, joka on nyt lähtenyt monimutkaistumaan. On pelkkää tervettä järkeä tehdä vaihde samoin tein valmiiksi, ja luonnollisesti kolmiovaihteena niin, että liikenne kulkee etelästä niin itään kuin länteen. Yksi suunnitelluista ja myös todennäköisimmistä jatkosuunnista on kuitenkin Pirkkala. Seuraava jatkoajatus, että rataakin voisi tehdä hieman eteenpäin linja-autoasemalle, tai ainakin suunnitella, ja ensi vaiheessa kääntää TAYS:ilta tuleva linja voitaisiinkin johtaa Pyynikintorin sijaan Linja-autoasemalle on sekin ihan järkeenkäypä ja simppeli. Eli tässä vaiheessa kolmiovaihde ja katusuunnitelmaa muutama sata metriä ja ollaan saatu mukavasti joustavuutta tulevaisuutta varten.

Mutta tässä vaiheessa sitten intouduttiinkin jo puhumaan kaupunkirakenteesta, ja siitä, että suunnitelmia pitää muuttaa siksi, koska keskustan eteläpuolella tapahtuu niin paljon, tulee Ratinan ostoskeskus ja kansiareena. No, jos tällaiset asiat otetaan lähtökohdaksi, tarpeen varmaan olisi tehdä vähän enemmänkin selvittämistä ja varsinkin tutkia vaihtoehtoja. Eli asia ei olekaan enää ihan niin suoraviivainen. Ilkka Sasi (kok) kaupunginhallituksesta esittikin jo, että lisäreitti pitäisikin linjata Yliopistonkatua ja vaihteen tulla Koskipuistoon lännestä etelään, eli ymmärtääkseni hän ehdottaa esisuunnitteluvaiheen yhtä vaihtoehtoa, jossa reitti linjattaisiin kulkemaan reittiä Hatanpään valtatie - Vuolteenkatu/Kalevantie - Yliopistonkatu, Viinikankatu tai Kaupinkatu - Sammonkatu. Jos tarkoituksena on palvella Kansiareenaa, niin tämä kieltämättä olisi aivan oikein. Ja minunkin mielestäni jokin tämäntapainen linjaus on yksi ihan varteenotettava laajennusvaihtoehto jossain kohtaa, ehkei kuitenkaan aivan ensimmäisen laajennus. Kansiareenan huomiointi voisi muuten tarkoittaa sitäkin, että raitiotie linjattaisiin Rautatienkatua, jos kansiareenaa nyt nimenomaisesti halutaan palvella. Pysäkki linja-autoasemalla ei ole vielä niin lähellä, että sen voisi ajatella palvelevan nimen omaan kansiareena. Tästä tulee ennemmin mieleen Kummolan heitot siitä, että jos ratikka kulkisi (hänen) areenan vierestä, niin samallahan rautatieasemakin tulisi palveltua, kun sinne ei enää olisi kuin lyhyt matka.

Eli toivoa sopisi, että palataan takaisin yksinkertaisuuteen, tehdään se vaihde (ja kolmiovaihteena, jotta kaikenlaiset reittivariaatiot olisivat mahdollisia) ja vaikka pätkä rataakin, ja ryhdytään kaikessa rauhassa miettimään eteläisen keskustan liikennejärjestelyitä, strategisen tason asiana, sen mukaisine käsittelyineen.

----------


## Heikki K

Sellaisella varauksella, että kolmioraide vie aika paljon tilaa ja sitä ei ehkä kannatakaan tehdä, jos on tiedossa, ettei sitä tarvita. Tietty putket yms. kannattaa sijoittaa niin, ettei sille muodostu esteitä.

Paikka on kuitenkin yksi kaupungin paikoista, joissa on eniten jalankulkijoita ja myös pyöräilijöitä. Tämän jutun karkeasta kuvasta voi arvioida, miten vähän tilaa koskenrannan puolelle jäisi, jos olisi kolmioraide: https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/rai...uun-200731438/

----------


## hmikko

Ratikan toisesta vaiheesta allekirjoitettiin jo allianssisopimus (Tamperelainen)

----------


## Multsun poika

Missä, Eppu, tämä "järkyttävän suuri tuho" mielestäsi näkyy? Ehkä Syyrian Aleppo täyttää tämän kriteerin.

Ymmärrän, että kaikkia ei ehkä ratikka miellytä, mutta vaihda jo levyä.

----------


## Eppu

> Missä, Eppu, tämä "järkyttävän suuri tuho" mielestäsi näkyy? Ehkä Syyrian Aleppo täyttää tämän kriteerin.
> 
> Ymmärrän, että kaikkia ei ehkä ratikka miellytä, mutta vaihda jo levyä.


Esimerkiksi siinä, että minun työpaikassani on asiakkaat vähentyneet. Tyhjien liiketilojen perusteella näin on käynyt muallakin. Lisäksi keskustassa on todella merkittävästi hankalampaa liikkua kuin ennen. En ihmettele yhtään jos joku ei sinne halua mennä vaikkapa asioille.

Minulla ei ole mikään levy päällä mutta avaapa sinä silmäsi.

----------


## Multsun poika

Yritän avata silmäni ihan vilpittömästi.
Uskon Sinua siinä, että kaupoilla on vaikeuksia. Mutta ratikan valmistuttua asiakkaat palaavat tai jopa lisääntyvät. Myönnän, että tätä en tiedä vaan luulen.
Perustelen kuitenkin väitteeni kuten hyvään keskustelukulttuuriin kuuluu.
Suomen ostovoimaisimmassa paikassa Helsingin keskustassa kauppa käy ja ratikat huristelee. Niitä jotka haluaisivat korvata ratikat busseilla on Helsingissä hyvin vähän.
Espoon kultahammasrannikollakin Tapiolassa asiakasmäärät notkahtivat Länsimetron rakennustöiden aikana. Nyt metro kuskaa puhumiehet ja turkkirouvat Tapiolan Stockmannille

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Yritän avata silmäni ihan vilpittömästi.
> Uskon Sinua siinä, että kaupoilla on vaikeuksia. Mutta ratikan valmistuttua asiakkaat palaavat tai jopa lisääntyvät. Myönnän, että tätä en tiedä vaan luulen.


Kolmen tai useamman vuoden päästä EHKÄ tuleva ja EHKÄ ostava asiakas ei maksa laskua joka erääntyy nyt. Jos jo nyt on asiakaskatoa niin on todennäköistä että jos/kun ratikka valmistuu niin asiakkailla ei ole paikkaa minne palata. Toki aina voidaan spekuloida että tulee uusia yrityksiä ja yrittäjiä mutta kärjistäen sanottuna on paljon ihmisiä, jotka haluavat Stockmannille, ei Saleen. Eli korvaavat palvelut eivät välttämättä ole sitten niitä, mitä suuret massat haluavat tai hakevat. 
Itse en tiedä miten mahdolliset Tampereen keskustakäyntini toteutuvat aikanaan. Niin kauan kun jonnekin pääsee bussilla, kävellen tai omalla autolla menen. Kiskoilla jos on pakko mennä, en mene. Eniten tässä huolestuttaa kehitys, jossa lähikuntien ulkopuolisen alueen joukkoliikenteen pääsemistä Tampereen keskustaan aletaan jo selkeästi heikentää. Ja jokuhan väitti aikoinaan että ratikalla ei olisi muutoksia kehyskuntien ulkopuoliseen matkustamiseen?

----------


## Hape

Admiral Observer, sinulla on todella kielteinen suhtautuminen raideliikenteeseen. Itse taas koen raidelikenteen myönteisenä. 
Raiteissa ei ole kuoppia, erilliskaistalla tai likennevaloetuuksien avulla liikkuva ratikka ei juutu ruhkiin, talvella sähkölaäämmitys pitää vaunun kivan lämpimänä ja kesällä saadaan hyvällä ilmanvaihdolla sopiva viileys. Sanaristikon täyttäminen raikassa on ongelmatonta (täytyy vain seurata pysäkkejä ettei aja ohi), bussi tärisee kadun epätasisuksien vuoksi liikaa. 

Lisäksi oletko koskaan kuullu/lukenut raideliikennekertoimesta, moni asiakas valitsee raideliikennevälineen mieluummin kuin bussin.

Itse en ole edes kiinnostunut kulkemaan ison kaupungin keskustaan omalla autolla, pidän sitä jopa tarpeettomana, en ole yhtään innostunut etsimään pysäköintipaikkaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin kauan kun jonnekin pääsee bussilla, kävellen tai omalla autolla menen. Kiskoilla jos on pakko mennä, en mene.


Tuskinpa se ketään haittaa, että toimit näin. Ketään muuta paitsi itseäsi, sillä oman elämäsihän sinä sillä hankalaksi teet. Tilanne voisi olla toisenlainen, jos tuollainen ajattelutapa leviäisi laajemmalle. Esimerkiksi metroa vältetään jo huomattavasti useammin kuin ratikkaa, koska metro koetaan turvattomaksi. Mutta niitäkin välttelijöitä on niin vähän, ettei sillä ole kokonaisuuden kannalta mitään merkitystä.

Luuletko, että voisit silti antaa ratikalle mahdollisuuden, vai menetkö hautaan asti ehdottomuuksinesi? Lapsenakin oli hyvä maistaa kaikkia ruokia, niitä pahojakin. Tiesi sitten ainakin, että miten pahaa se oli. Ja saattoi joskus yllättyä, ettei se nyt niin pahaa loppujen lopuksi ollutkaan.




> Esimerkiksi siinä, että minun työpaikassani on asiakkaat vähentyneet. Tyhjien liiketilojen perusteella näin on käynyt muallakin.


Tätä ei sovi väheksyä. Esimerkiksi kivijalkapuodilla pitää olla melkomoisen suuri kassa pahan päivän varalle, jotta selviää läpi vuosikausien rakentamishankkeen. Tämähän ei koske vain ratikkaa, vaan kaikkia sellaisia suuria rakennushankkeita, jotka kestävät vuosikausia. Espoossa metro myllersi Tapiolan ja Matinkylän täysin piloille vuosikausiksi, ja Tapiolassa raksa jatkuu vielä pitkään. Ei sielläkään ole ollut helppoa. Ja on aika laiha lohtu sille vararikkoon joutuneelle kauppiaalle, että kyllä ne ihmiset joskus palaavat moninkertaisena joukkona.

Jään tässä silti miettimään sitä, missä määrin tuo yllä oleva on vain tekosyy sinulle vihata jotain sellaista, jota olet vihannut jo vuosikausia muutenkin. Keskustelukin varmaan olisi hedelmällisempää ja myötätuntoisempaa, jos kaikki olisivat rehellisiä. Sinä tykkäät busseista, ja ratikka sekä vähentää niiden merkitystä Tampereella että siirtää niitä syrjemmälle. Eihän se ole kivaa, ja silloin on ihan OK tuntea vihaa ratikkaa kohtaan ihan samalla tavalla kuin voi tuntea vihaa esimerkiksi puolison salarakasta kohtaan.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Admiral Observer, sinulla on todella kielteinen suhtautuminen raideliikenteeseen. Itse taas koen raidelikenteen myönteisenä.


Sitä kutsumaan mielipiteenvapaudeksi. Kiskouskovaiset yleensä heti pyrkivät käännyttämään ihmiset jotka ovat eri mieltä heidän kanssaan. Minä en yritä käännyttää kiskouskovaista, yritän vain selittää teille syitä miksi kiskoliikennettä ei kannata rakentaa. Vähän veden kantamiselta kaivoon tämä tuntuu mutta onhan jonkun tätäkin tehtävä.






> Raiteissa ei ole kuoppia, erilliskaistalla tai likennevaloetuuksien avulla liikkuva ratikka ei juutu ruhkiin, talvella sähkölaäämmitys pitää vaunun kivan lämpimänä ja kesällä saadaan hyvällä ilmanvaihdolla sopiva viileys. Sanaristikon täyttäminen raikassa on ongelmatonta (täytyy vain seurata pysäkkejä ettei aja ohi), bussi tärisee kadun epätasisuksien vuoksi liikaa.


Kiskoliikenne on kallis rakentaa, palvelee vain reittinsä varrella olevaa asujaimistoa ja pahimmillaan muualla asuvat pakkokuljetetaan kiskoliikenteen ääreen vaikka pääsisi bussilla suoraankin. Kiskoliikenne on altis katkoksille jolloin koko liikenne joudutaan korvaamaan busseilla. Onko bussiliikennettä koskaan poikkeustilanteessa korvattu kiskoliikenteellä? Kiskoliikenne on joustamaton koska kun se on kerran rakennettu, ei sitä voi muuttaa ilman suuria kustannuksia. Bussien reitit voidaan suunnitella suhteellisen vapaasti kysynnän mukaan ilman lisäkustannuksia. 




> Lisäksi oletko koskaan kuullu/lukenut raideliikennekertoimesta, moni asiakas valitsee raideliikennevälineen mieluummin kuin bussin.


Luuletko ettei kiskouskovaisia vastaan taistellessa tuota argumenttiä ole kuullut usein. Pahoin pelkään, että olette vain tulkinneet etumerkin väärin negatiivisestä positiiviseksi. Jos pystyttäisiin tekemään täydellinen testiympäristö jossa oikeasti kisko ja bussiliikenne olisi täysin tasavertaiset (eli samoilta alueilta pääsisi samoilla aikatauluilla ja suurinpiirtein reitein sekä hinnoin) niin uskoisin sen osoittavan että kertointa ei ole olemassa. Uskoisin ihmisten valitsevan hyvin pitkälti muilla argumenteillä kuin sillä, että kulkuväline kulkee kiskoilla/renkailla. 





> Tuskinpa se ketään haittaa, että toimit näin. Ketään muuta paitsi itseäsi, sillä oman elämäsihän sinä sillä hankalaksi teet. Tilanne voisi olla toisenlainen, jos tuollainen ajattelutapa leviäisi laajemmalle. Esimerkiksi metroa vältetään jo huomattavasti useammin kuin ratikkaa, koska metro koetaan turvattomaksi. Mutta niitäkin välttelijöitä on niin vähän, ettei sillä ole kokonaisuuden kannalta mitään merkitystä.


Ei ole paljoa onneksi ollut haittaa. Mielenkiintoista että esitettyjä argumenttejä ennen heti tartutaan toisen mielipiteisiin. Varsinkin jos ne ovat oman näkemyksen vastaisia. Ja itseään voi toki rauhoilla etteikö meitä toisinajattelijoita muka olisi paljoa. Ja muistakaa mielipiteenvapaus. Jokainen saa tehdä kuten haluaa, on siis aika kyseenalaista huolestua jo ajatuksesta että tämänkaltainen ajattelutapa leviäisi. Eiköhän jokainen pakkokiskoliikenneprojekti lisää vastustusta ihan riittävästi. 




> Luuletko, että voisit silti antaa ratikalle mahdollisuuden, vai menetkö hautaan asti ehdottomuuksinesi? Lapsenakin oli hyvä maistaa kaikkia ruokia, niitä pahojakin. Tiesi sitten ainakin, että miten pahaa se oli. Ja saattoi joskus yllättyä, ettei se nyt niin pahaa loppujen lopuksi ollutkaan.


Olen ilmoittanut, että olen valmis kulkemaan ratikalla heti kun se on mahdollista Suomen Viipurissa. 1990 luvun alussa lukiossa syntyi tämä kiskovastaisuuteni, kiitos yliaktiivisten kiskouskovaisten ystävieni joiden käännytystyön takia päätin että mihinkään kiskoilla kulkevaan joukkoliikennevälineeseen en mene. Kerran olen joutunut töiden vuoksi junalla menemään, mutta kadun sitä edelleen mutta eipä menneille mitään voi. Jokainen saa tehdä niin kuin haluaa, koska on mielipiteenvapaus. Mutta Länsimetron myötä pitäisi herätä yhä enemmän keskustelua siitä, onko mielekästä rakentaa laajasti kannattamattomaksi todistettuja kiskoliikennejärjestelmiä (turha perustella miksi, koska kiskouskovaiset torppaavat kaikki heidän ideologiansa vastaiset todisteet olemalla vain uskomatta niihin) ja alistaa normaalia bussiliikennettä niiden alaiseksi. Käytännössä kuitenkin matkaketjujen palastiminen kuitenkin vähentää matkaketjun käytön mielekkyyttää huolimatta matkaketjun kulkuvälineistä. Ja varsinkin nykymallisessa sosialisoidussa joukkoliikenteessä kun kuitenkin joudumme maksamaan kaiken joukkoliikenteen niin mieluiten edesautan mahdollisimman kattavaa ja vaihdotonta bussiliikennettä. Taloudellisista, logistista ja työllistävistä perusteista vielä puhumattakaan. 





> Tätä ei sovi väheksyä. Esimerkiksi kivijalkapuodilla pitää olla melkomoisen suuri kassa pahan päivän varalle, jotta selviää läpi vuosikausien rakentamishankkeen. Tämähän ei koske vain ratikkaa, vaan kaikkia sellaisia suuria rakennushankkeita, jotka kestävät vuosikausia. Espoossa metro myllersi Tapiolan ja Matinkylän täysin piloille vuosikausiksi, ja Tapiolassa raksa jatkuu vielä pitkään. Ei sielläkään ole ollut helppoa. Ja on aika laiha lohtu sille vararikkoon joutuneelle kauppiaalle, että kyllä ne ihmiset joskus palaavat moninkertaisena joukkona.


Kiitos että huomioit asian pointinkin. Totta myös, että on muitakin rakennushankkeita jotka johtavat samaan lopputulokseen. Eikä tämä tarkoita välttämättä vain pieniä toimijoita, isompikin toimija voi jossain kohtaa todeta että on taloudellisista syistä järkevämpää jatkaa toimintaa muualla kuin työmaa-alueella. Onneksi ei aina lopputuloksena ole konkurssi, mutta toki työmaan lopputtua sama lopputulos, palvelua ei enää ole. Tässä kohtaa olisi varmasti hyvä ottaa laajemminkin ajattelutapa käyttöön; jos jotain ei ole täysin välttämätöntä muuttaa/tehdä, niin silloin olisi aina päätös ehdottomasti olla muuttamatta/tekemättä sitä. Eli muutos rajattaisiin vain siihen, että se on välttämätöntä.




> Jään tässä silti miettimään sitä, missä määrin tuo yllä oleva on vain tekosyy sinulle vihata jotain sellaista, jota olet vihannut jo vuosikausia muutenkin. Keskustelukin varmaan olisi hedelmällisempää ja myötätuntoisempaa, jos kaikki olisivat rehellisiä. Sinä tykkäät busseista, ja ratikka sekä vähentää niiden merkitystä Tampereella että siirtää niitä syrjemmälle. Eihän se ole kivaa, ja silloin on ihan OK tuntea vihaa ratikkaa kohtaan ihan samalla tavalla kuin voi tuntea vihaa esimerkiksi puolison salarakasta kohtaan.


Ei se tekosyy ole. Yksi syy monen joukossa vastustaa ratikkahankettta. En minä nyt suoranaisesti vihaa ratikkaa, en vain näe sellaiselle käyttöä kuin jossain äärimmäisen marginaalisissa olosuhteissa. Kannan vain huolta joukkoliikenteen yleisen käytettävyyden heikkenemisestä Tampereen, sen kehyskuntien ja pahimmassa tapauksessa laajemmallakin alueella. Alusta asti olen ollut sitä mieltä että jyrkät eit tunnellilelle ja ratikalle, mutta jos nyt jompikumpi on ihan pakko tehdä niiin tunneli ja sillä estää ratikkahanke. Toisin on nyt käynyt ja kun en Tamperelainen ole niin en ole äänestämällä voinut vaikuttaa asiaan. Toivottavasti naapurikunnat pystyvät JOLI:ssa pistämään hanttiin turhan koville toimille joilla naapurikuntalaisia pistettäisiin väkisin kiskoliikenteen pakkoasiakkaiksi. Ja vielähän ei ole myöhäistä keskeyttää ratikkahanketta. SOTE-keskustelussakin pulpahti pinnalle outo ajatus, että koska sitä on jo 20 vuotta suunniteltu, niin ei sitä nyt voi aloittaa tyhjältä pöydältä. Eikö, jos sen lopputulos näyttää olevan susi/toimimaton? Onko silloin oikeasti 20 vuotta tehtyä (konsultti) työtä merkityksellisempi kuin miljardien eurojen hassaaminen? Ei huonoa ideaa/projektia saa viedä väkisin loppuun asti vain sillä perusteella, että siitä on jo maksettu niin ja niin paljon.

----------


## huusmik

> Kiskouskovaiset yleensä heti pyrkivät käännyttämään ihmiset jotka ovat eri mieltä heidän kanssaan.


Millä tavalla yrittävät käännyttää? :Question:

----------


## Eppu

> Espoon kultahammasrannikollakin Tapiolassa asiakasmäärät notkahtivat Länsimetron rakennustöiden aikana. Nyt metro kuskaa puhumiehet ja turkkirouvat Tapiolan Stockmannille


Luulisin kuitenkin että nämä pukumiehet ja turkkirouvat saapuvat Tapiolaankin omalla mersullaan. Sen sijaan suuret massat eivät tiettävästi olleet ilahtuneita siitä että metro pilkkoi heidän matkansa osiin ja teki siitä hitaampaa ja hankalampaa. Tämä seikka antaa jo viitteitä siitä millaista kiusaa tulee ratikka aiheuttamaan Tampereellakin.




> Lisäksi oletko koskaan kuullu/lukenut raideliikennekertoimesta, moni asiakas valitsee raideliikennevälineen mieluummin kuin bussin.
> 
> Itse en ole edes kiinnostunut kulkemaan ison kaupungin keskustaan omalla autolla, pidän sitä jopa tarpeettomana, en ole yhtään innostunut etsimään pysäköintipaikkaa.


En ole missään vaiheessa uskonut raideliikennekertoimeen. Pidän sitä lähinnä propagandana joka on mahdollistanut sen höynäytyksen jolla hankkeet on runnottu päättävissä elimissä läpi. Ja tottahan toki moni valitsee raidekulkuneuvon jos ne muut vaihtoehdot viedään heiltä pois. Kuka voisikaan olla niin hölmö (paitsi tietenkin ratikkafani) että esim. vaihtaisi Vieritien kohdalla ratikkaan joka vie hänet Tampereen keskustaan jos bussillakin pääsisi sinne välittömästi ilman vaihtoa?




> Kiskoliikenne on kallis rakentaa, palvelee vain reittinsä varrella olevaa asujaimistoa ja pahimmillaan muualla asuvat pakkokuljetetaan kiskoliikenteen ääreen vaikka pääsisi bussilla suoraankin. Kiskoliikenne on altis katkoksille jolloin koko liikenne joudutaan korvaamaan busseilla. Onko bussiliikennettä koskaan poikkeustilanteessa korvattu kiskoliikenteellä? Kiskoliikenne on joustamaton koska kun se on kerran rakennettu, ei sitä voi muuttaa ilman suuria kustannuksia. Bussien reitit voidaan suunnitella suhteellisen vapaasti kysynnän mukaan ilman lisäkustannuksia.


Tähän ei ole muuta lisättävää kuin se seikka, että Tampereella ratikka tukkii keskustan kadut kovin huolestuttavalla tavalla. Tulevaisuudessa tämä joustamaton kulkuneuvo vie katutilaa kaikilta joustavilta kulkuneuvoilta (paitsi pyöräilijöiltä ja kävelijöiltä toki). Vielä kun soppaan lisätään potentiaalinen ajoneuvorikko jossain Pirkankadun ja Itsenäisyydenkadun välillä, aiheutuu siitä tukos joka vaikeuttaa kaikkien julkisia kulkuneuvoja käyttävien liikkumiseen.




> Mielenkiintoista että esitettyjä argumenttejä ennen heti tartutaan toisen mielipiteisiin. Varsinkin jos ne ovat oman näkemyksen vastaisia. Ja itseään voi toki rauhoilla etteikö meitä toisinajattelijoita muka olisi paljoa. Ja muistakaa mielipiteenvapaus. Jokainen saa tehdä kuten haluaa, on siis aika kyseenalaista huolestua jo ajatuksesta että tämänkaltainen ajattelutapa leviäisi. Eiköhän jokainen pakkokiskoliikenneprojekti lisää vastustusta ihan riittävästi.


Minäkin olen jo jonkin aikaa ollut kovin huolestunut julkisen keskustelun ilmapiiristä yleisestikin. Trendinä tuntuu olevan että mielipiteitään ei saa esittää jos ne poikkeavat poliittisen korrektiuden normeista. Tämä seikka heijastuu myös raideliikennekeskusteluun, sillä sitä vastustavat henkilöt usein leimataan jotenkin jälkeenjääneiksi tai haihattelijoiksi joilla ei olisi mitään realistisia vaihtoehtoja esitetyille hankkeille. Samalla kuitenkin raideliikenneuskovaiset sivuuttavat sen seikan, että nykytilanteessa ei välttämättä ole yhtään mitään vikaa, päinvastoin pienillä korjauksilla asioita voisi muuttaa vieläkin paremmaksi tuhoamatta liikenneverkkoja totaalisesti ja aiheuttamatta jopa konkursseja pienyrityksille. Puhumattakaan siitä jatkuvasta ja vakavasta haitasta joita tavalliset ihmiset joutuvat sietämään massiivisten työmaiden aikana - ja toki niiden jälkeen kun muun ajoneuvoliikenteen elinolosuhteet on kavennettu minimiin (ja kaupungin talous ajettu kuralle).




> Jokainen saa tehdä niin kuin haluaa, koska on mielipiteenvapaus. Mutta Länsimetron myötä pitäisi herätä yhä enemmän keskustelua siitä, onko mielekästä rakentaa laajasti kannattamattomaksi todistettuja kiskoliikennejärjestelmiä (turha perustella miksi, koska kiskouskovaiset torppaavat kaikki heidän ideologiansa vastaiset todisteet olemalla vain uskomatta niihin) ja alistaa normaalia bussiliikennettä niiden alaiseksi. Käytännössä kuitenkin matkaketjujen palastiminen kuitenkin vähentää matkaketjun käytön mielekkyyttää huolimatta matkaketjun kulkuvälineistä. Ja varsinkin nykymallisessa sosialisoidussa joukkoliikenteessä kun kuitenkin joudumme maksamaan kaiken joukkoliikenteen niin mieluiten edesautan mahdollisimman kattavaa ja vaihdotonta bussiliikennettä. Taloudellisista, logistista ja työllistävistä perusteista vielä puhumattakaan.


Amen.




> Tässä kohtaa olisi varmasti hyvä ottaa laajemminkin ajattelutapa käyttöön; jos jotain ei ole täysin välttämätöntä muuttaa/tehdä, niin silloin olisi aina päätös ehdottomasti olla muuttamatta/tekemättä sitä. Eli muutos rajattaisiin vain siihen, että se on välttämätöntä.


Eikö ole olemassa sanonta, että mikä toimii ei siihen pidä koskea. Tämä seikka ei tunnu merkitsevän yhtään mitään raideliikenneuskovaisille. Ei vaikka julkista rahaa menisi kankkulan kaivoon toista miljardia euroa.




> Jään tässä silti miettimään sitä, missä määrin tuo yllä oleva on vain tekosyy sinulle vihata jotain sellaista, jota olet vihannut jo vuosikausia muutenkin. Keskustelukin varmaan olisi hedelmällisempää ja myötätuntoisempaa, jos kaikki olisivat rehellisiä. Sinä tykkäät busseista, ja ratikka sekä vähentää niiden merkitystä Tampereella että siirtää niitä syrjemmälle.


Ei ole tekosyitä. En vihaa ratikkaa. Olen vain sitä mieltä että sille ei ole mitään tarvetta ja että se tuhoaa kaupungin liikenneverkon - sen toimivan sellaisen johon ei olisi pitänyt koskea. On vaikeaa myös ymmärtää sitä että ensin aletaan tukkia ja sulkea katuja ja sitten aletaan väittää että busseja on niin paljon etteivät ne mahdu. Sen jälkeen päätetään kaventaa katuja lisää ja tehdä ratikka. Tuntuu lähinnä siltä että jossain kohtaa on suunnittelijoiden logiikka pettänyt.

Mitä tulee keskustelun hedelmällisyyteen, voin vain todeta että sitähän tässä koitan kovasti saada aikaiseksi. Rehellinen olen ainakin ollut koko ajan. Sen sijaan myötätuntoa ei minulta ratikkahanketta kohtaan ole missään vaiheessa löytynyt, sen voin avoimesti myöntää.

----------


## tlajunen

Raidekerroin ei ole uskon asia. Samalla tavalla kuin se ei ole uskon asia, että maapallo on pyöreä.

Molemmat ovat _havaintoja_. Ei raidekerrointa ollut olemassa argumenttina tai muutoinkaan, ennen kuin sellainen havaittiin ja ryhdyttiin ihmettelemään, mistä moinen johtuu.

----------


## Bussimies

Mielenkiintoista.

Jännä huomata, miten voimakkaita tunteita raideliikenne herättää bussimiehissä ja etenkin lukea perusteluja tälle vastenmielisyyden kokemukselle. Sitä äkkiseltään ajattelisi, että joukkoliikennefoorumilla kannatettaisiin kaikkia joukkoliikenteen käyttöä lisääviä hankkeita, joilla selkeästi pyritään sekä parantamaan joukkoliikenteen matkustuskokemusta että muuttamaan kaupunkisuunnittelua joukkoliikenteeseen entistä vahvemmin tukeutuvaksi. Tämän luulisi olevan selkeä win-win niin raideliikenteen kuin bussiliikenteenkin sympatiseeraajille. Raideliikennehän ei mitenkään vähennä bussiliikenteen tarvetta, vaan jossain määrin leikkaa bussiliikenteen määrän kasvua kaikista kriittisimmillä väylillä, joilla bussiliikenteen kapasiteetti tulee vastaan. Kokonaisuutenahan bussiliikenne vastaavasti tihenee lyhytreittisen liityntäliikenteen myötä monilla alueilla, joilla tähän mennessä vuoroväli on ollut harva.

Tämä runkolinja-ajatteluhan ei sinänsä ole raidesidonnaista, vaan joukkoliikennesuunnittelun ja kaupunkisuunnittelun valtavirtaa nykyisin, koska on huomattu linjaverkoston selkeyttämisen ja keskittämisen johtavan selvästi suurempiin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääriin. Tästä on kansainvälisiä esimerkkejä vaikka kuinka paljon ja vihdoin sama on huomattu Suomessakin. Turkuhan muuttaa linjastonsa tällaisiin runkolinjoihin ja niiden liityntäliikenteeseen pohjautuvaksi joka tapauksessa riippumatta tulevasta ratikka/superbussiratkaisusta vuonna 2021 ja samoin Lahti toteuttaa omansa vuotta aiemmin: http://www.lsl.fi/ajankohtaista/uudet-bussilinjat-2020/ 

HSL-alueella sama muutos on tapahtumassa uusien liityntäterminaalien myötä seuraavan vuosikymmenen aikana. Siellä toki on jo nyt paljon liityntäliikennettä raideyhteyksien varrelle/varrelta. Tämän kaiken takana on ymmärrys siitä, että kaupunkitila on rajallista ja jokaisen yksittäisen lähiöbussilinjan ajattaminen kaupungin ydinkeskustaan on kaupungin asukasluvun kasvaessa mahdotonta kun vuorovälejä on tarve jatkuvasti tihentää. Kadut yksinkertaisesti täyttyvät busseista ja ne ruuhkauttavat keskustojen liikenteen. Tämä on ihan liikennegeometriaa. Iso määrä pieniä kulkuneuvoja vie rutkasti enemmän katutilaa kuin pienempi määrä suuria kulkuneuvoja. Harkitut, suorat, tiheästi liikennöidyt runkolinjat (olivatpa ne sitten raiteilla tai busseilla toteutettuja - tämän sanelee kapasiteetin tarve) ovat tehokas, ympäristöystävällinen ja käyttäjälle selkeä tapa kuljettaa suuria ihmismassoja kaupunkien ytimeen. Joka ovelta tällaista palvelua ei pystytä järkevillä resursseilla tarjoamaan. Ihmisten liikkuminen koostuu joka tapauksessa erilaisista matkaketjuista - se on osa liikkumisen luonnetta.

----------


## Teemu

> Kiskoliikenne on joustamaton koska kun se on kerran rakennettu, ei sitä voi muuttaa ilman suuria kustannuksia. Bussien reitit voidaan suunnitella suhteellisen vapaasti kysynnän mukaan ilman lisäkustannuksia.


Pakko tarttua tähän kommenttiin. Kiskoliikenteen "joustamattomuus" on ainakin minun näkökulmastani sen paras puoli. Kun kiskot kerran on rakennettu, voi oman arkensa suht. huoletta rakentaa kyseisen kulkuvälineen varaan, ilman pelkoa muutoksista. 

Näin omakohtaisena kokemuksena bussiliikenteen osalta: Ostimme omakotitalon hyvien bussiyhteyksien varrelta Tampereen lähiöstä. Pysäkki sopivasti 200m päässä ja suora linja keskustaan. Parin vuoden kuluttua ko. linjan osalta lakkautettiin viikonloppuliikenne ja kun toiset kaksi vuotta oli kulunut, linja lopetettiin kokonaan. Nyt on lähimmälle pysäkille toista kilometriä ja perheeseen hankittu toinen auto, jotta arki jotenkin sujuisi.

----------


## Eppu

> Pakko tarttua tähän kommenttiin. Kiskoliikenteen "joustamattomuus" on ainakin minun näkökulmastani sen paras puoli. Kun kiskot kerran on rakennettu, voi oman arkensa suht. huoletta rakentaa kyseisen kulkuvälineen varaan, ilman pelkoa muutoksista. 
> 
> Näin omakohtaisena kokemuksena bussiliikenteen osalta: Ostimme omakotitalon hyvien bussiyhteyksien varrelta Tampereen lähiöstä. Pysäkki sopivasti 200m päässä ja suora linja keskustaan. Parin vuoden kuluttua ko. linjan osalta lakkautettiin viikonloppuliikenne ja kun toiset kaksi vuotta oli kulunut, linja lopetettiin kokonaan. Nyt on lähimmälle pysäkille toista kilometriä ja perheeseen hankittu toinen auto, jotta arki jotenkin sujuisi.


Tämä on juuri sitä ratikan joustamattomuutta. Kun keskustan kadut tukitaan ratikan tieltä, lakkautetaan esikaupungeista vähiten kannattavat bussireitit tai tehdään matkat vähintäänkin vaihdollisiksi. Ainoat voittajat ratikan rakentamisessa ovat sen varrella asuvat kerrostalolähiöasukkaat ja hekin ainoastaan varauksella, riippuen siitä mihin on tarvetta kulkea säännöllisesti. Kiistämätön tosiasia on vaan että ratikka pilkkoo todella suuren joukon matkat vähintään kahteen osaan ja tätä seikkaa ei voi pitää joustavana ja sujuvana nykytilanteeseen verrattuna.

----------


## Bussimies

> Tämä on juuri sitä ratikan joustamattomuutta. Kun keskustan kadut tukitaan ratikan tieltä, lakkautetaan esikaupungeista vähiten kannattavat bussireitit tai tehdään matkat vähintäänkin vaihdollisiksi. Ainoat voittajat ratikan rakentamisessa ovat sen varrella asuvat kerrostalolähiöasukkaat ja hekin ainoastaan varauksella, riippuen siitä mihin on tarvetta kulkea säännöllisesti. Kiistämätön tosiasia on vaan että ratikka pilkkoo todella suuren joukon matkat vähintään kahteen osaan ja tätä seikkaa ei voi pitää joustavana ja sujuvana nykytilanteeseen verrattuna.


Pakko nyt kommentoida, näin tilapäisesti helsinkiläistyneenä, että ei se kulkuvälineestä toiseen vaihtaminen nyt ihan niin iso ja vaikea asia ole kuin tätä kommenttiketjua lukemalla voisi kuvitella. Käytän itse kantakaupungin laitamilla asuessani pääasiassa ratikoita ja metroa, usein niiden yhdistelmää ja opinahjoon kulkiessa joko bussin ja junan yhdistelmää tai suoraa bussia. Vaihdot kulkuvälineestä toiseen ovat aivan jouhevia ja luonteva osa matkustusta. Preferoin useimmiten kiskoliikennettä, sillä se nyt vaan on kaikista helppokäyttöisintä, aikatauluvapainta ja mukavinta (kyyti on tasaista, seisomatilaa on enemmän ja laiturit ja kaluston lattia on aina samalla tasolla). Sen kun astelee pysäkille, kauan ei tarvitse odotella. Bussien kanssa joudun yleensä aina tarkistelemaan aikatauluja, jotten suotta joudu odottelemaan pysäkillä, reiteistä puhumattakaan. Linjaston selkeys on suuri psykologinen tekijä joukkoliikenteen käytön kannalta. Käytän kuitenkin kaikkia näitä välineitä viikoittain. 

Kulkeminen kaupungilla on joka tapauksessa moniulotteista ja ihmiset liikkuvat kaupoista toiseen, piipahtavat ravintoloissa tai kahviloissa työpäivän päätteeksi ja poikkeavat kotimatkallaan kenties ruokaostoksilla. Tämä on helppo tehdä samassa yhteydessä kun kulkuvälinettä joka tapauksessa vaihdetaan. Saattaisitpa myös yllättyä miten suosittuja paikalliset kaupunkipyörät ovat ns. viimeisen kilometrin matkalla - kaikki sosiaaliluokat käyttävät niitä sujuvasti, pukumiehet ja jakkupukunaiset mukaan lukien. Turku saa omansa tänä vuonna, toivottavasti Tampere seuraa pian perässä. Omat ajatukseni liikkumisesta ovat kyllä avartuneet kertaheitolla, kun olen päässyt näkemään omin silmin, miten helppoa joukkoliikenteen käyttö voi olla, kun tarjonta ja valikoima on kohdillaan. Lisäksi, ylivoimaisesti suurin osa ihmisistä on liikuntakykyisiä, joten ylivoimaisesti suurimman osan liikkumispalvelut on järjestettävissä perustuen siihen, että palvelun ei tarvitse muutenkaan kulkea suoraan ovelta ovelle. Hyvä heidän kannaltaan, joille tämä on mahdollista (ratikkareitin rakentamisen myötä yhä useammalle), mutta valtaosalle esimerkiksi muutaman sadan metrin kävely pysäkille tai varsinkaan muutaman askeleen kävely laiturin toiselle reunalle kulkuneuvosta toiseen ei ole ongelma.

Tampere ei mitenkään voi jäädä omaan kuplaansa ikuisena pienenä rieväkylänä, vaan asukasluvun voimakas kasvu pakottaa tekemään merkittäviä parannuksia julkiseen liikenteeseen. Tämä tarkoittaa muutoksia myös katuinfraan, jotta tehokkaammalle julkiselle liikenteelle saadaan raivattua enemmän katutilaa. Tämä prosessi on kasvavan kaupungin kasvukipuja, mutta pitkällä tähtäimellä välttämätön ratkaisu. Sama ratkaisu on nyt edessään myös Turulla - riippumatta siitä toteutetaanko se bussi- vai raidepohjaisena. Tampere ei ole mikään muusta maailmasta irrallinen saareke, jossa nämä nyt tehtävät ratkaisut eivät toimisi, vaikka ne ympäri Eurooppaa ja Pohjoismaita muualla toimivat. Aluksi muutosvastarintaiset tamperelaisetkin tulevat tämän huomaamaan, kunhan käytännön kokemukset paljastavat homman jujun. Tästä minulla ei ole epäilystäkään.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Pakko nyt kommentoida, näin tilapäisesti helsinkiläistyneenä, että ei se kulkuvälineestä toiseen vaihtaminen nyt ihan niin iso ja vaikea asia ole kuin tätä kommenttiketjua lukemalla voisi kuvitella. Käytän itse kantakaupungin laitamilla asuessani pääasiassa ratikoita ja metroa, usein niiden yhdistelmää ja opinahjoon kulkiessa joko bussin ja junan yhdistelmää tai suoraa bussia. Vaihdot kulkuvälineestä toiseen ovat aivan jouhevia ja luonteva osa matkustusta. Preferoin useimmiten kiskoliikennettä, sillä se nyt vaan on kaikista helppokäyttöisintä, aikatauluvapainta ja mukavinta (kyyti on tasaista, seisomatilaa on enemmän ja laiturit ja kaluston lattia on aina samalla tasolla). Sen kun astelee pysäkille, kauan ei tarvitse odotella. Bussien kanssa joudun yleensä aina tarkistelemaan aikatauluja, jotten suotta joudu odottelemaan pysäkillä, reiteistä puhumattakaan. Linjaston selkeys on suuri psykologinen tekijä joukkoliikenteen käytön kannalta. Käytän kuitenkin kaikkia näitä välineitä viikoittain. 
> 
> Kulkeminen kaupungilla on joka tapauksessa moniulotteista ja ihmiset liikkuvat kaupoista toiseen, piipahtavat ravintoloissa tai kahviloissa työpäivän päätteeksi ja poikkeavat kotimatkallaan kenties ruokaostoksilla. Tämä on helppo tehdä samassa yhteydessä kun kulkuvälinettä joka tapauksessa vaihdetaan. Saattaisitpa myös yllättyä miten suosittuja paikalliset kaupunkipyörät ovat ns. viimeisen kilometrin matkalla - kaikki sosiaaliluokat käyttävät niitä sujuvasti, pukumiehet ja jakkupukunaiset mukaan lukien. Turku saa omansa tänä vuonna, toivottavasti Tampere seuraa pian perässä. Omat ajatukseni liikkumisesta ovat kyllä avartuneet kertaheitolla, kun olen päässyt näkemään omin silmin, miten helppoa joukkoliikenteen käyttö voi olla, kun tarjonta ja valikoima on kohdillaan. Lisäksi, ylivoimaisesti suurin osa ihmisistä on liikuntakykyisiä, joten ylivoimaisesti suurimman osan liikkumispalvelut on järjestettävissä perustuen siihen, että palvelun ei tarvitse muutenkaan kulkea suoraan ovelta ovelle. Hyvä heidän kannaltaan, joille tämä on mahdollista (ratikkareitin rakentamisen myötä yhä useammalle), mutta valtaosalle esimerkiksi muutaman sadan metrin kävely pysäkille tai varsinkaan muutaman askeleen kävely laiturin toiselle reunalle kulkuneuvosta toiseen ei ole ongelma.


Tottakai useimpien ihmisten työmatka sisältää vaihtoja, koska useimpien kohdalla ei käy tuuri että juuri oman asuinpaikan ja työpaikan välillä sattuisi olemaan suora joukkoliikenneyhteys.  Tämä on ymmärrettävää, mutta se että siihen matkaan tehdään keinotekoisesti vaihtoja katkomalla suoria bussiyhteyksiä syöttöyhteydeksi ratikalle ei ole hyvä asia. Jopa kiskouskovaiset tuttavani ovat tätä vastaan. Muutenkin omalla pienellä kokemuksellani olen sitä mieltä, että yllättävän moni ihminen kokee vaihtamisen kulkuvälineestä toiseen matkaketjua heikentäväksi tekijäksi, varsinkin silloin kun vaihto on "turha", eli kun liikenteen uudelleensuunnittelulla kyseinen vaihto olisi vältettävissä. Tämä on jostain syystä ainakin kotikunnassani Nokialla noussut pinnalle kahden vuoden takaisen linja-autoliikenteen reittiuudistuksen myötä jolloin käytännössä lähes kaikki Nokian sisäinen liikenne muuttui vaihdolliseksi. Kehitys kehittyy ja tätä virhettä ollaan jo purettu lisäämällä suoria yhteyksiä. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että vaihdon aiheuttamaa negatiivista vaikutusta matkustamisessa joko aliarvioidaan tahallisesti tai tietämättömyyden vuoksi niin joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa kuin "harrastajapiireissä". Kuitenkin moni käyttää omasta mielestään huonoa joukkoliikennepalvelua koska se on ainoa käytettävissä oleva vaihtoehto ja/tai oman auton käyttöön ei ole mahdollisuutta.

----------


## j-lu

Vaihdotonta joukkoliikenneyhteyttä on suomalaisissa kaupungeissa tarjolla aika hyvin ja kesästä lähtien paremmin. Sitä kutsutaan taksiksi.

Mitä taas tulee oikeaan joukkoliikenteeseen, niin kannattaa muistaa, ettei se toimi pyhällä hengellä vaan on veronmaksajien subventoimaa toimintaa. Järjestäjällä on siten paineita ajatella myös liikennöinnin kustannustehokkuutta ja runkolinja-ajattelu on yksi vastaus ongelmaan.

Tämä sössötys kuulostaa enemmän ja enemmän siltä, että jossain Suomen nokioiden perukoilla ollaan närkästyneitä siitä, että Tampereen keskustaan ei enää oman kotitalon edestä pääse veronmaksajien tukemana puoli-ilmaiseksi vaihdotta ja tämä henkilökohtainen tragedia verhoillaan sitten yleisen kisko- ja runkoliikennevastaisuuden kaapuun. Otan osaa. Maailma on toisinaan julma.

En osaa sanoa Tampereesta ja sen joukkoliikenteen järjstämisestä sen enempää kun en tunne. Runkolinjaan siirtyminen ei ole ollut kivutonta Etelä-Espoossaakaan, joten kritiikissä varmasti on perustansa. Yleisellä tasolla raitiovaunu nostaa Tampereen kirkonkylän statusta kuitenki luokkaa ylemmäs, joten helppo arvata, että kokonaisuudessaan uudistus on Tampereen kannalta positiivinen, vaikka maalaiskunnissa kärvistelläänkin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Samaa mieltä kolmen edellisen kirjoittajan kanssa.

Helsingissä töissä ollessani kuljen Länsi-Helsingin asunnoltani keskustaan mieluiten vaihdolla bussi+ ratikka (vaihto Munkassa neloseen) tai bussi + juna (vaihto Huopalahdessa tai Ilmalassa, mistä 6 min keskustaan), vaikka suorakin yhteys on olemassa. Arvostan kiskokyydin bussia korkeammalle, pelkkiin mukavuusseikkoihin (ei siis ideologiaan) nojaten.

Tamperellakin on tosiaan nyt historiallinen tilaisuus nostaa kaupungin statusta ratikalla, ja niinhän tässä tulee käymäänkin jälkinillityksestä huolimatta. Kaupunkiin muuttaa 70 000 uutta asukasta ja he ansaitsevat tosiaan jotakin parempaa kuin nykysysteemin.

Helsingin imulle on saatava jokin pidäke, jotteivat kaikki valu pk-seudulle. Tampereesta on tähän ratikka on oiva keino erottua positiivisella tavalla vaikkapa Kuopiosta tai Jyväskylästä (elleivät nekin sitten innostu ratikasta..)

----------


## Bussimies

> Tottakai useimpien ihmisten työmatka sisältää vaihtoja, koska useimpien kohdalla ei käy tuuri että juuri oman asuinpaikan ja työpaikan välillä sattuisi olemaan suora joukkoliikenneyhteys.  Tämä on ymmärrettävää, mutta se että siihen matkaan tehdään keinotekoisesti vaihtoja katkomalla suoria bussiyhteyksiä syöttöyhteydeksi ratikalle ei ole hyvä asia. Jopa kiskouskovaiset tuttavani ovat tätä vastaan. Muutenkin omalla pienellä kokemuksellani olen sitä mieltä, että yllättävän moni ihminen kokee vaihtamisen kulkuvälineestä toiseen matkaketjua heikentäväksi tekijäksi, varsinkin silloin kun vaihto on "turha", eli kun liikenteen uudelleensuunnittelulla kyseinen vaihto olisi vältettävissä. Tämä on jostain syystä ainakin kotikunnassani Nokialla noussut pinnalle kahden vuoden takaisen linja-autoliikenteen reittiuudistuksen myötä jolloin käytännössä lähes kaikki Nokian sisäinen liikenne muuttui vaihdolliseksi. Kehitys kehittyy ja tätä virhettä ollaan jo purettu lisäämällä suoria yhteyksiä. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että vaihdon aiheuttamaa negatiivista vaikutusta matkustamisessa joko aliarvioidaan tahallisesti tai tietämättömyyden vuoksi niin joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa kuin "harrastajapiireissä". Kuitenkin moni käyttää omasta mielestään huonoa joukkoliikennepalvelua koska se on ainoa käytettävissä oleva vaihtoehto ja/tai oman auton käyttöön ei ole mahdollisuutta.


Monet bussiyhteydet ovat muotoutuneet vuosikymmenten saatossa ja eläneet kaupungin kehittymisen mukaan. Nykyisenkaltaista voimakasta suurten kaupunkien kasvua ei kuitenkaan ole Suomessa nähty sitten 1950-1970-luvun. Joukkoliikennelinjoja on myllätty voimakkaasti tuolloin ja niitä linjataan voimakkaasti jälleen nyt. On päivänselvää, että kun keskustaan suuntautuva liikenne lisääntyy ja keskustan katuverkko ei vedä yhtään enempää liikennettä kuin aiemmin, on tehtävä valintoja. Kaikista omakotitalolähiöistä ei voi olla vaihdotonta yhteyttä Tampereen ytimeen. Vaikka tuo Nokian yhteyksien muuttuminen vaihdolliseksi aiheutti voimakastakin nupinaa aikanaan, ei asiasta ole kyllä enää julkista keskustelua näkynyt. Voisiko jopa ajatella, että asiaan on yksinkertaisesti totuttu eikä sitä nähdä enää niin vaivalloisena kuin miltä se alun myllerryksessä tuntui? Ihminen on sopeutuvainen ja joustava eläin. Ja kuten joku tuossa ylempänä kirjoittikin, verovaroilla tuetun joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä on mietittävä myös kustannustehokkuutta. Runkolinjastoon ja siihen liittyvään syöttöliikenteeseen pohjautuva liikenne on mitä kustannustehokkainta ja mikä parasta, palvelutaso suurimman osan kaupunkia kattavien runkolinjojen varrella on ensiluokkaista.

Tässä on lisäksi nyt myös turhaa pelonlietsontaa siitä, että kaikki yhteydet ovat muuttumassa vaihdolliseksi. Eivät ole. Suora lainaus Nyssen sivuilta: "Valtaosalla matkustajista tilanne säilyy nykyisen kaltaisena." http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...ratikasta.html Olisi hieman hedelmällisempää keskustella tästä vaihtoasiasta muutenkin, kun tiedossa on jotain konkretiaa. Sitä saamme odotella vielä pari vuotta. Jo alustavienkin suunnitelmien valossa on kuitenkin selvää, että esimerkiksi itä-länsi suuntainen yhteys linjalla 8 ja Annala-keskusta yhteys linjalla 9 ovat säilymässä nykyisenlaisena. Vaihtoja ei siis missään tapauksessa ole tulossa "lähes kaikille", kuten näissä keskusteluissa annetaan ymmärtää.

----------


## hylje

Käytännössä se vaihtoehto jossa ratikkaa tai muuta vastaavaa liikennettä häiritsevää uudistusprojektia ei tarvita on se, jossa ei varauduta kaupungin kasvuun. Katuja pitää joka tapauksessa peruskorjata ja uudistaa ennen pitkää, tuli samalla kertaa raiteita tai bussikaistoja tai ei.

Mahtuuhan se kaupungin mukana kasvava liikkujamäärä nykyisenlaiseen bussiliikenteeseenkin, mutta sitten pitää tinkiä jostain muusta, esim. istumapaikkoja pitää vaihtaa seisomapaikkoihin ja matka-ajat pitenevät kun pysäkeillä kuluu entistä enemmän aikaa. Eikä kaikkiin busseihin edes mahdu kyytiin ruuhka-aikoina.

Tai sitten voi vaan yrittää estää kaupungin kasvun, mutta siinä on omat ongelmansa. Jos ei samalla kiellä ihmisiä muuttamasta, sisään muuttavat rikkaat työntävät kaupungeista köyhemmät ulospäin. Paikoitellen "köyhemmät" kattavat jo hyvän siivun keskiluokkaa, kun hinnat ovat niin suolaisia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämä on juuri sitä ratikan joustamattomuutta. Kun keskustan kadut tukitaan ratikan tieltä, lakkautetaan esikaupungeista vähiten kannattavat bussireitit tai tehdään matkat vähintäänkin vaihdollisiksi.


Eli pitäisikö ne keskustan kadut mieluummin tukkia autoilla tai busseilla, joiden kapasiteetti ei kuitenkaan tule riittämään? Tässä asiassa ei ole kyse siitä, joustaako ratikka vai ei, vaan ihan puhtaasti siitä, millä kulkumuodolla on riittävä kapasiteetti - ts. mikä kulkumuoto tukkii vähiten katuja suhteessa matkustajamääriin.

----------


## tkp

Liito-orava pysäytti hakkuut ratikan eteläisen päätepysäkin alueella https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10140242

----------


## PepeB

> Liito-orava pysäytti hakkuut ratikan eteläisen päätepysäkin alueella https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10140242


Kävikö vastustajat kantamassa parit jätökset tuonne?  :Laughing:

----------


## huusmik

> Kävikö vastustajat kantamassa parit jätökset tuonne?


Vai oliko se sittenkin vain aprillipila? :Mr. Green:

----------


## PepeB

> Vai oliko se sittenkin vain aprillipila?


1.4 on vasta huomenna.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussimies

Kerätäänpäs tähän vähän hankkeen tuoreimpia kuulumisia kootusti viimeaikaisen juupas-eipäs -keskustelun sijaan:

Tampereen Raitiotie Oy on avannut *Tampereen Ratikka* -brändin alle kootut omat nettisivut (ja Facebook-, Twitter- ja Instagram-sivut). Sivustolla on tietoa mm. vaunujen suunnittelutilanteesta, hankkeen etenemisestä ja aikataulusta. Tamperelaisittain mielenkiintoinen ja kuohuttavakin vaihe on maanantaina 9.4. paljastettavat raitiovaunujen viralliset värivaihtoehdot, joita sivuilla voi äänestää tuosta päivästä alkaen. 
https://tampereenratikka.fi

Helmikuussa linjattiin läntinen Pyynikintori-Lentävänniemi -linja kulkemaan Santalahden rakentuvalla alueella valtatie 9:n eteläisellä puolella (lähimpänä asutusta) ja valittiin neljästä valtatien ylitys/alitusvaihtoehdosta Santalahden päästä Hiedanrannan järvikaupungin puolelle ulottuva siltavaihtoehto.  
http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...atuHied(50147)

Eilen linjattiin, että Santalahden alueelle rakennetaan kaksi raitiotiepysäkkiä (päätettäväksi tuotiin ehdotus vain yhden pysäkin mallista) ja että Tekunkadun (TAMK) pysäkki jätetään tässä vaiheessa pysäkkivaraukseksi, sillä TAMK:n itäpuolelle sijoittuva TAYS:n pysäkki palvelee molempia laitoksia. Hämeenkadun ja Hatanpään valtatien risteykseen rakennettava vaihderisteys jäi vielä pöydälle viikoksi. Erona helmikuussa kaupunginhallitukselle tuotuun esitykseen nyt oli vertailtu kolmea eri vaihtoehtoa raitiotien linjaukselle etelän suuntaan ja päätösehdotus sisältää tässä vaiheessa ainoastaan vaihderisteyksen rakentamisen. Risteys rakennettaisiin kuitenkin sekä idän että lännen suunnasta (aiemmin vain idän suunnasta). 
http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim.../Kokous_342018

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tampereen ratikan mallikappale esittelyssä:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10154683

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tampereen ratikan mallikappale esittelyssä:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10154683


Jotkut ehkä huomasivat että YLE:n jutussa haastateltiin tälläkin foorumilla tuttua henkilöä, joka on tainnut muuttaa Tampereelle. Onnea uuteen kotiin vaan!

Harmi ettei Jokeria varten tilattu yhtä leveitä vaunuja kuin Tampereelle. Stadilaiset vaunut ovat lähinnä possujunia niihin verrattuna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ketorin

> Jotkut ehkä huomasivat että YLE:n jutussa haastateltiin tälläkin foorumilla tuttua henkilöä, joka on tainnut muuttaa Tampereelle. Onnea uuteen kotiin vaan!
> 
> Harmi ettei Jokeria varten tilattu yhtä leveitä vaunuja kuin Tampereelle. Stadilaiset vaunut ovat lähinnä possujunia niihin verrattuna. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tarvitsisi kanssa 40 metrin kaarresäteen raiteiden välinen etäisyys 3.35 metriä, nämä kai ne oli ne tärkeät numerot vaununleveyden kanssa. (Jos rakenteellinen kaarresäde on 25 metriä, tehdäänkö sitten risteyksessä sen verran pulleammalla raide-etäisyydellä, että se vastaa 40 kaarresäteistä?) Noilla numeroilla pyörästön pituus on jotain 8 metriä kun se helsinkiläisillä on kuusi.

----------


## 339-DF

Kävin eilen Tampereella. Pahimman iltaruuhkan aikaan ajoin autolla Hervannasta ratikan reittiä Kalevaan ja jatkoin sieltä jalkaisin edelleen ratikan reittiä Pyynikintorille asti. Missä ne paljon puhutut ruuhkat ovat? Minä en ainakaan nähnyt niitä, vaikka aikamoinen myllerrys siellä olikin käynnissä.

----------


## Eppu

> Kävin eilen Tampereella. Pahimman iltaruuhkan aikaan ajoin autolla Hervannasta ratikan reittiä Kalevaan ja jatkoin sieltä jalkaisin edelleen ratikan reittiä Pyynikintorille asti. Missä ne paljon puhutut ruuhkat ovat? Minä en ainakaan nähnyt niitä, vaikka aikamoinen myllerrys siellä olikin käynnissä.


Ei kai siellä mitään ruuhkia olekaan. Yhä harvempi enää tulee keskustaan muutenkaan jos ei ole aivan pakko. Merkittävästi hiljaisempaa siellä on nykyään ja tältä osin voittajia ovatkin automarketit ja muut vastaavat paikat minne vielä pääsee vaivattomammin. Siis jos kauppa ym. asioita täytyy hoidella. Toki ratina ja koskikeskus voivat hyvin, kun molemmilla on omat parkkihallinsa. Niiden ympäristössä sitten onkin ruuhkaisempaa kun katuja on kavennettu.

----------


## aulis

> Ei kai siellä mitään ruuhkia olekaan. Yhä harvempi enää tulee keskustaan muutenkaan jos ei ole aivan pakko. Merkittävästi hiljaisempaa siellä on nykyään ja tältä osin voittajia ovatkin automarketit ja muut vastaavat paikat minne vielä pääsee vaivattomammin. Siis jos kauppa ym. asioita täytyy hoidella. Toki ratina ja koskikeskus voivat hyvin, kun molemmilla on omat parkkihallinsa. Niiden ympäristössä sitten onkin ruuhkaisempaa kun katuja on kavennettu.


Tästä kaikesta olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä ihan numeroita. Uskoisin, että keskustaan autoilu on todella vähentynyt, ja että jokin osa keskustaan haluavista on vaihtanut julkisiin. Autoilevista varmaan läpiajoa siirtynyt muille teille ja osa asioinnistakin siirtynyt lielahti-pirkkaloihin, mutta kiinnostaisi tietää, kuinka paljon keskustassa asiointi todellisuudessa on vähentynyt. En oikein usko että kovin paljoa, sillä asuuhan keskustan tuntumassa jo varsin laaja asiakaspohja.

----------


## Eppu

> Tästä kaikesta olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä ihan numeroita. Uskoisin, että keskustaan autoilu on todella vähentynyt, ja että jokin osa keskustaan haluavista on vaihtanut julkisiin. Autoilevista varmaan läpiajoa siirtynyt muille teille ja osa asioinnistakin siirtynyt lielahti-pirkkaloihin, mutta kiinnostaisi tietää, kuinka paljon keskustassa asiointi todellisuudessa on vähentynyt. En oikein usko että kovin paljoa, sillä asuuhan keskustan tuntumassa jo varsin laaja asiakaspohja.


Lukuja minulla ei ole mutta silmiinnähtävästi asiointi keskustassa on vähentynyt. Tyhjiä liiketiloja on melko paljon ja monella yrittäjällä menee huonommin. Siitä on mustaa valkoisellakin, mitä olen josain nähnyt.
Sen sijaan automarketeilta nousee nyt matkustajia busseihin todella paljon, esim linjalla 21 on enemmän matkustajia lielahden prismalle kuin keskustaan. Tämä seikka on tullut todettua jo viime vuoden puolella.

----------


## hmikko

Taloforumin ylläpitäjä nimim. Henkka on kuvannut rakennushanketta ahkerasti. Uusin kuvasatsi toissapäivältä:

https://taloforum.fi/viewtopic.php?p=94380#p94380

----------


## Makke93

Yle uutisoi, että  Tampereen ratikoiden ulkomuoto on julkistettu https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10423366

Se että tuleeko ratikoista punaisia vai sinisiä ei ole silti vieläkään lyöty lukkoon. Rupesin twitteristä selailemaan mitä aiheesta puhutaan, ja yllätyin ettei kukaan ole uudelleen alkanut vaatimaan ratikasta pinkkiä.

----------


## Piirka

> Se että tuleeko ratikoista punaisia vai sinisiä ei ole silti vieläkään lyöty lukkoon.


Kansa on puhunut, tai äänestänyt. 59% valitsi punavaihtoehdon, kertoo IS.

----------


## Bussimies

Tampereen ratikan maketti esitellään kaupunkilaisille Tampere-talossa helmikuun lopulla. Näyttely on auki kuusi päivää (to 21.2. - ti 26.2.) klo 14-19. Maketti on käytännössä noin puolikas Tampereen raitiovaunu, pituudeltaan n. 18 metriä ja sisältää päätyvaunun kokonaan sekä puolet keskivaunusta.

https://www.epressi.com/tiedotteet/l...ilaisille.html

----------


## Bussimies

> Mitä tulee rollikoihin, niin sanoisin että varsin huvittavaksi on mennyt touhu varsinkin viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana. Kun ratikkaa suunniteltiin ja lobattiin, ei suostuttu edes katsomaan muita vaihtoehtoja. Pelin henki oli vahvasti joko ratikka tai ei, jolloin todellisuus saatiin erilaisin keplottelukonstein sekä valheellisten mainospuheiden ja korulauseiden avulla näyttämään ratikalle suotuisalta. Itse en toki kovin suuresti arvosta katujen ylle ripustettuja johtoja kaupunkikuvaa rumentavana tekijänä, mutta jo kahdella nivelellä varustetut 24 metriset rollikat (tai superbussit) muutamalla runkoreitillä (tai jo pelkästään kolmoslinjalla) olisivat olleet ratikkaa reilusti yli 50% edullisempia järjestelmänä. Kuitenkin ratikkaa väkisin lobbaava taho ei halunnut edes vilkaista saati tutkia moista vaihtoehtoa. Ei, kaupungin talous oli määrä keikauttaa ratikkahankkeen avulla lähelle konkurssia ja keskustan pääväylät tukkia niin että liikenneolosuhteet vaikeutuisivat ja hidastuisivat oleellisesti jolloin keskustan vetovoima erityisesti ostostelualueena vähenisi.


Tämä purkaus sisältää kyllä niin paljon henkilökohtaisia näkemyksiä, väittämiä ja johtopäätöksiä ("keplottelukonstein", "valheellisten mainospuheiden", johdot "kaupunkikuvaa rumentavana tekijänä", "reilusti yli 50% edullisempana järjestelmänä" (millä aikavälillä ja missä suhteessa kapasiteettiin?), "kaupungin talous oli määrä keikauttaa lähelle konkurssia", "väylien tukkiminen", "olosuhteiden vaikeuttaminen", "liikenteen hidastaminen", "vetovoiman vähentäminen") jne. ettei liene syytä eikä tarpeen ryhtyä näistä väittelemään, vaikka lukuisat faktat ovatkin tässä purkauksessa pielessä. Jos on etukäteen päättänyt, että on oikeassa ja muut väärässä, niin mikään fakta tai perusteltu näkökulma ei asiaa tule muuttamaan.

----------


## tkp

> Tämä purkaus sisältää kyllä niin paljon henkilökohtaisia näkemyksiä, väittämiä ja johtopäätöksiä ("keplottelukonstein", "valheellisten mainospuheiden", johdot "kaupunkikuvaa rumentavana tekijänä", "reilusti yli 50% edullisempana järjestelmänä" (millä aikavälillä ja missä suhteessa kapasiteettiin?), "kaupungin talous oli määrä keikauttaa lähelle konkurssia", "väylien tukkiminen", "olosuhteiden vaikeuttaminen", "liikenteen hidastaminen", "vetovoiman vähentäminen") jne. ettei liene syytä eikä tarpeen ryhtyä näistä väittelemään, vaikka lukuisat faktat ovatkin tässä purkauksessa pielessä. Jos on etukäteen päättänyt, että on oikeassa ja muut väärässä, niin mikään fakta tai perusteltu näkökulma ei asiaa tule muuttamaan.


Se että Tampereen talous on vakavissa vaikeuksissa, on ihan tunnettu tosiasia. Eikä monet suuret hankkeet muutaman vuoden sisään ainakaan sitä paranna. Täytyy vain toivoa että suunta kääntyy ennenkuin kaupunki on oikeasti konkurssissa

----------


## Eppu

> Se että Tampereen talous on vakavissa vaikeuksissa, on ihan tunnettu tosiasia. Eikä monet suuret hankkeet muutaman vuoden sisään ainakaan sitä paranna. Täytyy vain toivoa että suunta kääntyy ennenkuin kaupunki on oikeasti konkurssissa


Suuntaa voisi vielä korjata, mikäli valtuusto hylkää ratikan jatkon länteen. Tämä olisikin järkevää, kun ely-keskus on toistaiseksi kieltänyt rantojen täyttämisen Lielahdessa. Toivon vilpittömästi että tämä kielto jää voimaan ja että ratikan läntinen pääte jäisi pysyvästi pyynikintorille.

----------


## Bussimies

> Se että Tampereen talous on vakavissa vaikeuksissa, on ihan tunnettu tosiasia. Eikä monet suuret hankkeet muutaman vuoden sisään ainakaan sitä paranna. Täytyy vain toivoa että suunta kääntyy ennenkuin kaupunki on oikeasti konkurssissa


Tampereen taloustilanne on offtopic, mutta menköön nyt tämän kerran: Tampereen käyttötalous on vaikeuksissa, tätä ei kukaan ole kiistänyt. Tampereen käyttötalous olisi vaikeuksissa myös ilman nyt päätettyjä tai käynnissä olevia suurinvestointeja. Kannattaa tutustua vuosien 2016-2018 tilinpäätöksiin ja niiden palvelualuekohtaisiin tuloksiin, lukuihin vaikuttaneisiin syihin sekä selostuksiin. Niitä tutkailemalla selviää kyllä varsin nopeasti, että kaupungin vakavan taloustilanteen syynä on tulopuolen hidastunut kehitys, valtionosuuksien leikkaaminen yhdistettynä kaupungin väkimäärän voimakkaaseen kasvuun sekä näiden aiheuttamat, etenkin sosiaali- ja terveyspuolen kasvaneet kulut. 

Käyttötaloutta ei voi hoitaa ottamalla lainaa, joten nyt investointeihin otetuista lainoista ei olisi herunut senttiäkään käyttötalouden hoitoon, vaikka ne olisi jätetty tekemättä. Tulo- ja menopuoli on saatava kuntoon, muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole. Kaupungin väkimäärän kasvun aiheuttamia investointeja (uudet koulut, uudet kadut, sote-keskukset ja kyllä, myös raitiotie) ei voida jättää tekemättä, vaikka käyttötalous sakkaa. Muutoin kustannukset kasvavat entisestään tulevaisuudessa. Toki investointeja on priorisoitava, kaikkea ei voida tehdä kerralla. Raitiotie on kuitenkin prioriteettilistan kärkipäässä, koska se elinkaarensa aikana pitkällä tähtäimellä vähentää henkilöautoliikenteeseen tarvittavia investointeja kasvattaessaan joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuutta, laskee joukkoliikenteen käyttökuluja intensiivisen joukkoliikenteen reiteillä vähentämällä kuljettajakuluja sekä houkuttelee yrityksiä ja asukkaita varrelleen, mistä seuraa maan arvonnousun myötä enemmän verotuloja kaupungille. 

Kaupungin on investointeja tehdessään katsottava kymmenien vuosien päähän, ei ainoastaan nykyhetkeen tai lähivuosiin. Monet nyt toteutettavista investoinneista ovat omiaan kasvattamaan kaupungin tulopohjaa keskipitkällä ja pitkällä aikavälillä. Voimakkaasti kasvavan kaupungin historiassa tulee ajanjaksoja, jolloin velkaa otetaan kasvun vuoksi enemmän kuin aiemmin, sitä ei pidä pelätä. Tampereen velkamäärä asukasta kohden ei nykytasolla, eikä siitä vielä jonkin verran kasvaessakaan ole vielä kaupungin kasvuvauhtiin suhteutettuna huolestuttavalla tasolla, edes vertailtaessa muihin suuriin ja kasvaviin kaupunkeihin. Investointeihin ei myöskään myönnetä lainaa, mikäli niille ei ole laskettu realistisesti jonkinlaista tuotto-odotusta muodossa tai toisessa. Eivät pankit (kuten EIB) niin helposti höynäytettävissä ole. On oltava kiitollinen, että kaupunki on aikanaan uskaltanut investoida esim. Särkänniemeen, Näsinneulaan, Tampere-taloon ja moneen muuhun silloin suuruudenhullulta vaikuttaneeseen ja kiivasta vastustusta herättäneeseen hankkeeseen, jotka tänäpäivänä tuottavat kaupungille suoraan tai välillisesti miljoonatuloja joka ikinen vuosi. Ilman niiden tuottamia tuloja käyttötalous sakkaisi vieläkin pahemmin.

Tämä ketju on kuitenkin sähköbusseille, aiheesta voi jatkaa jossain muualla.

----------


## Multsun poika

Olisin lisännyt Bussimiehen ansiokkaaseen talousanalyysiin yhden seikan.

Tampereelle muuttavat ovat huomattavassa määrin opiskelijoita ja työttömiä, jonka seurauksena kaupungin menot kasvavat mutta verotulot eivät nouse. Kaupunki ei voi tietenkään valita muuttajiaan, mutta sitä voi miettiä, miksi näin on.

Esimerkiksi Vantaalla tilanne on toisinpäin. Kaupunki vetää esimerkiksi juuri Tampereelta Helsingin seudulle muuttavia valmistuneita akateemisia. Nämä tuovat Vantaan kirstuun alusta asti nettotuloa.

Helsingilläkään käyttötalousongelmia ei ole. Kassassa on miljardi rahaa, ja veroäyriä laskettiin juuri.

Espoon keskitulo on kaksi kertaa Tampereen suuruinen ja Vantaankin kymmeniä prosenttia Tamperetta suurempi. Tampereen pitäisi jotenkin päästä mukaan Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan kolmikkoon, muuten täällä saadaan aina nauttia "säästöohjelmista".

Helpommin sanottu kuin tehty, myönnän.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Tampereelle muuttavat ovat huomattavassa määrin opiskelijoita ja työttömiä, jonka seurauksena kaupungin menot kasvavat mutta verotulot eivät nouse. Kaupunki ei voi tietenkään valita muuttajiaan, mutta sitä voi miettiä, miksi näin on.


Työttömät on asia erikseen, mutta opiskelijat opiskelevat muutaman vuoden ja alkavat sen jälkeen maksaa veroja Tampereelle tai muuttavat muualle. Näin on ollut "aina" ja tulee varmasti olemaan jatkossakin.

----------


## Bussimies

> --mikäli valtuusto hylkää ratikan jatkon länteen. Tämä olisikin järkevää, kun ely-keskus on toistaiseksi kieltänyt rantojen täyttämisen Lielahdessa. Toivon vilpittömästi että tämä kielto jää voimaan ja että ratikan läntinen pääte jäisi pysyvästi pyynikintorille.


Se mikä on järkevää, riippuu toki kontekstista, mutta perinteisesti järkevän määritelmä on kai ollut jotain muuta kuin se, että "koska meillä on ongelma, on järkevää olla tekemättä mitään". Järkevää voisi olla esimerkiksi ratkaista ko. ongelma? (Nythän näin on tapahtumassa, kun Hiedanrannan järvikaupungin suunnittelussa tutkitaan vuorovaikutuksessa ja yhteistyössä ELY-keskuksen, AVIn ja Suomen Ympäristökeskuksen kanssa vaihtoehtoa, jossa vesistötäyttöä ei tehdä kiinni rantaviivaan, vaan saarimaisena rakenteena.)

Ratikka laajenee tulevaisuudessa 100% varmuudella, myös länteen, jotta investoinnista saatavat hyödyt on ulosmitattavissa täysimääräisesti. Tähän velvoittavat myös kaupungin ja kaupunkiseudun omat strategiat ja rakennesuunnitelmat, mal-sopimukset ja pormestariohjelma, joihin kaupunki on sitoutunut.

----------


## Eppu

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/201444002?c=1522737894164

Näin kertoo aamulehti. Montako muuta liikettä vielä katoaa keskustasta kun kadut ovat jo pysyvästi motissa ja ainoastaan koskikeskus ja ratina pitävät pintansa? Toisaalta sinne ei ole kaikilla yrittäjillä asiaa korkeiden vuokrien takia. Väitteet "Hämeenkadun uudesta loistosta" taitavat tässä olla pelkkiä tyhjiä korulauseita kun tilanne ei tule tosiasiallisesti enää parantumaan. Mutta tämä on sitä kaupungin "kehittämistä" kun viedään pienemmiltä yrittäjiltä elinolot pois turhien elitististen hankkeiden avulla.

----------


## PepeB

> https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/201444002?c=1522737894164
> 
> Näin kertoo aamulehti. Montako muuta liikettä vielä katoaa keskustasta kun kadut ovat jo pysyvästi motissa ja ainoastaan koskikeskus ja ratina pitävät pintansa? Toisaalta sinne ei ole kaikilla yrittäjillä asiaa korkeiden vuokrien takia. Väitteet "Hämeenkadun uudesta loistosta" taitavat tässä olla pelkkiä tyhjiä korulauseita kun tilanne ei tule tosiasiallisesti enää parantumaan. Mutta tämä on sitä kaupungin "kehittämistä" kun viedään pienemmiltä yrittäjiltä elinolot pois turhien elitististen hankkeiden avulla.


Mikä on tämä tosiasia, minkä vuoksi tilanne ei paranisi, kun keskustan työt valmistuvat?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä on tämä tosiasia, minkä vuoksi tilanne ei paranisi, kun keskustan työt valmistuvat?


Koska ratikka pilaa ja tuhoaa kaiken. Vai ovatko Epun aiemmat sydänverellä kirjoitetut vuodatukset jääneet huomaamatta?  :Wink:

----------


## sub

Länsi-Hämppi nyt on korissut jo pitkän aikaa ennen "ratikkatyömaamottia". Ydinkeskusta on siirtynyt rautatieaseman suuntaan.

----------


## tlajunen

Helsingin Aleksanterinkatukin kurjistui, kun henkilöautoliikenne kiellettiin. Eikumitensemeni.

----------


## Bussimies

> Väitteet "Hämeenkadun uudesta loistosta" taitavat tässä olla pelkkiä tyhjiä korulauseita kun tilanne ei tule tosiasiallisesti enää parantumaan. Mutta tämä on sitä kaupungin "kehittämistä" kun viedään pienemmiltä yrittäjiltä elinolot pois turhien elitististen hankkeiden avulla.


Kuten Eppukin varmasti tietää, Hämeenkatu on ollut vuosikymmeniä siinä kunnossa, että seinästä seinään tehtävä remontti uusine perustuksineen olisi tullut tehdä ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Tässä tapauksessa myöhemmin, sillä remonttia tarkoituksella siirrettiin odottamaan ratikkapäätöstä, jottei katua avata kahteen kertaan. Kadun avaaminen reunasta reunaan ja uusien pohjien tekeminen olisi kaikissa tapauksissa tarkoittanut myös sitä, että kadun alla kulkevat putket olisi kannattanut uusia samassa yhteydessä. Lopputulemana on se, että remontista olisi joka tapauksessa aiheutunut lähes yhtä pitkäkestoinen ja yhtä mittava työmaa, jonka haitat Hämeenkadun varren elinkeinoelämälle olisivat olleet yhtä merkittävät kuin nyt. Kaikissa - vanhoissakin - suunnitelmissa ja selvityksissä Hämeenkatu olisi niin ikään muutettu joukkoliikenteen, kävelyn ja pyöräilyn pääväyläksi, jonne yksityisautoilla ei enää ole asiaa. Vuosien viivyttelyn hyötynä on kuitenkin kaksinkertaisen haitan liike-elämälle välttämisen lisäksi se, että nyt remontin yhteydessä kadulle saadaan samassa rytäkässä uusi pysyvä kulkumuoto eikä katua tarvitse aukoa uudelleen kymmeniin vuosiin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Kuten Eppukin varmasti tietää, Hämeenkatu on ollut vuosikymmeniä siinä kunnossa, että seinästä seinään tehtävä remontti uusine perustuksineen olisi tullut tehdä ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Tässä tapauksessa myöhemmin, sillä remonttia tarkoituksella siirrettiin odottamaan ratikkapäätöstä, jottei katua avata kahteen kertaan. Kadun avaaminen reunasta reunaan ja uusien pohjien tekeminen olisi kaikissa tapauksissa tarkoittanut myös sitä, että kadun alla kulkevat putket olisi kannattanut uusia samassa yhteydessä. Lopputulemana on se, että remontista olisi joka tapauksessa aiheutunut lähes yhtä pitkäkestoinen ja yhtä mittava työmaa, jonka haitat Hämeenkadun varren elinkeinoelämälle olisivat olleet yhtä merkittävät kuin nyt. Kaikissa - vanhoissakin - suunnitelmissa ja selvityksissä Hämeenkatu olisi niin ikään muutettu joukkoliikenteen, kävelyn ja pyöräilyn pääväyläksi, jonne yksityisautoilla ei enää ole asiaa. Vuosien viivyttelyn hyötynä on kuitenkin kaksinkertaisen haitan liike-elämälle välttämisen lisäksi se, että nyt remontin yhteydessä kadulle saadaan samassa rytäkässä uusi pysyvä kulkumuoto eikä katua tarvitse aukoa uudelleen kymmeniin vuosiin.


Jos ratikan alle jää Hämeenkadulle yksikin vesijohto/viemärijohto tai muita sähkö/informaatiokaapelointeja niin varmasti katua joudutaan avamaan nopeammalla aikataululla kuin kymmenien vuosien aikaikkunalla. Toki tässä tapauksessa sattumalla on suuri vaikutus miten asiat vikaantuvat tai hajoavat mutta tässä tapauksessa olisin valmis lyömään vetoa kadun avauksen puolesta vähintään 10 vuoden sisään.

----------


## Eppu

> Jos ratikan alle jää Hämeenkadulle yksikin vesijohto/viemärijohto tai muita sähkö/informaatiokaapelointeja niin varmasti katua joudutaan avamaan nopeammalla aikataululla kuin kymmenien vuosien aikaikkunalla. Toki tässä tapauksessa sattumalla on suuri vaikutus miten asiat vikaantuvat tai hajoavat mutta tässä tapauksessa olisin valmis lyömään vetoa kadun avauksen puolesta vähintään 10 vuoden sisään.


Lisäksi ongelmana on koko keskustan osalta riskitekijöitä joita ei ollut aiemmin. Yksikin ajoneuvorikko jollain pääkadulla tarkoittaa kaaosta. Kun kiskot on kadun keskellä, ohi ei pääse. Lisäksi haittavaikutuksia tulee myös hälytysajoneuvoille, jotka eivät pääse kohteeseensa välttämättä yhtä nopeasti kuin aiemmin.

----------


## Bussimies

> Jos ratikan alle jää Hämeenkadulle yksikin vesijohto/viemärijohto tai muita sähkö/informaatiokaapelointeja niin varmasti katua joudutaan avamaan nopeammalla aikataululla kuin kymmenien vuosien aikaikkunalla. Toki tässä tapauksessa sattumalla on suuri vaikutus miten asiat vikaantuvat tai hajoavat mutta tässä tapauksessa olisin valmis lyömään vetoa kadun avauksen puolesta vähintään 10 vuoden sisään.


Tarkoitin kadun avaamista kokonaisuudessaan. Yksittäisiä kohtia sieltä täältä toki avataan kaupungissa kuin kaupungissa vuosittain. Pitkittäissuuntaiset johdot ja kaapelit on nyt siirretty kiskojen alta pois, joten ratikka- (ja bussi)liikennettä avaamisten ei pitäisi jatkossa häiritä. Jos poikittaissuuntainen kaapeli tai johto on uusittava, ratikkakiskoja ei sen vuoksi tarvitse katkoa, vaan paalulaatta toiminee "siltana" kaivannon päällä.

----------


## SD202

Tänään klo 08.07 on MTV3:n Huomenta Suomi -ohjelmassa esittelyssä Tampereen ratikka.

----------


## Bussimies

Ratikan 16,8 metriä pitkä yksityiskohtainen hienomaketti on näytillä Tampere-talossa tästä päivästä ensi tiistaihin asti. Huhtikuussa maketti on näytillä jälleen, Pyynikin rollikkahallissa.

https://www.epressi.com/tiedotteet/l...onna-2021.html

----------


## Bussimies

Tampereen kaupungin tiedote raitiotien seudullisen yleissuunnittelun aloittamisesta: 

https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...uMt95Utl_-1YkY

Kangasalan osalta mukaan on noussut myös tulevan Saarenmaan kaupunginosan tukeutuminen raitiotiehen, joten yleissuunnittelussa mukana olevat neljä linjausta ovat Lielahti-Ylöjärvi, Hämeenkatu-Hatanpää-Pirkkala, Hervanta-Saarenmaa sekä TAYS-Koilliskeskus-Kangasala (Lamminrahka).

Työn aikana päätetään reittilinjaukset, alustavat pysäkkien, varikoiden ja sähkönsyöttöasemien paikat ym. asemakaavoitusta ja katusuunnittelua varten sekä valitaan ratalinjaukset esiselvityksessä esiin nousseiden vaihtoehtoisten reittien väliltä. Työ valmistuu vuoden 2020 loppuun mennessä.

----------


## Bussimies

Ratikkatyöt ylittäneet puolivälin, suurin osa radasta valmiiksi tämän vuoden puolella. Hesarin juttu aiheesta:

https://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/art-2000006066245.html

----------


## Rattivaunu

Raitiotien viemistä linja-autoasemalle jo ensimmäisessä vaiheessa esitetään. Jos tämä esitys hyväksytään, linjoista toinen kulkisi TAYSilta linja-autoasemalle käyttäen Hatanpään valtatien kiskoja, jotka nyt tulevat uutena asiana ensimmäistä vaihetta ajatellen. Alunperin molempien linjojen oli tarkoitus mennä Pyynikintorille.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10747028

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...asti-esitetaan

----------


## Makke93

> Raitiotien viemistä linja-autoasemalle jo ensimmäisessä vaiheessa esitetään.


Eikös tätä ehdotettu viime vuoden helmikuussa ja torpattu jo kertaalleen?

----------


## Bussimies

> Eikös tätä ehdotettu viime vuoden helmikuussa ja torpattu jo kertaalleen?


Juu. Silloin perusteet taisivat olla melko poliittisia: erityisesti Kummolan ja Sasin mielestä asia oli esitelty väärin ja väärässä järjestyksessä ja reittivaihtoehdoista haluttiin uudelleen selvityksiä.

Esityslistan pykälässä ja sen liitteessä on tarkemmat perustelut muutokselle juuri nyt. Erityisesti huomiota kiinnittää liitteenä olevat Pirkanmaan Yrittäjien ja Tampereen kauppakamarin vetoomukset raitiotien jatkamiseksi linja-autoasemalle asti nykyisten työmaiden yhteydessä, jotta keskustan osuus saadaan kerralla kuntoon.

http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...valtati(85181)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eikös tätä ehdotettu viime vuoden helmikuussa ja torpattu jo kertaalleen?


Ei sitä muistaakseni suorastaan torpattu, vaan ajatusta pidettiin vähän äkkinäisiä ja että asia vaatisi vähän huolellisella harkintaa. Tuolloin kuitenkin päätettiin kolmiovaihteen rakentamisesta.

No nyt on asiaa sitten pohdiskeltu, muun muassa on selvitetty raitiotien laajennussuuntia ja havaittu, että raitiotien kannattaa jatkaa Härmälään jo nykyisillä asukasmäärillä. Pohdinnan jälkeen virkamiehet nyt tuovat asian käsittelyyn.

Joskin perusteluista on sanottava, että jos ajatellaan, että tällä nyt järjestyy joukkoliikenne Kansiareenalle, niin ei areenan joukkoliikenneyhteydelle kaksisia laatuvaatimuksia ole laitettu, kun pysäkki saa sijaita noin kaukana tällaisesta kohteesta. Sitä voi hyvin verrata siihen, että raitiotie olisi vedetty Kalevantietä ja todettu, että kyllä se rautatieasemaakin palvelee, kun ihan läheltä menee.

----------


## Eppu

> No nyt on asiaa sitten pohdiskeltu, muun muassa on selvitetty raitiotien laajennussuuntia ja havaittu, että raitiotien kannattaa jatkaa Härmälään jo nykyisillä asukasmäärillä. --
> 
> Joskin perusteluista on sanottava, että jos ajatellaan, että tällä nyt järjestyy joukkoliikenne Kansiareenalle, niin ei areenan joukkoliikenneyhteydelle kaksisia laatuvaatimuksia ole laitettu, kun pysäkki saa sijaita noin kaukana tällaisesta kohteesta.


Jos olisin Pirkkalassa päättämässä asioista, niin ehdottomasti ehdottaisin ettei ratikkaa tuotaisi kuntakeskukseen asti. Halvempaa ja järkevämpää olisi tehdä vaihtoterminaali Partolaan, kun ko. alue on suunniteltu uudistettavaksi lähivuosina muutenkin. Sieltä sitten liityntäbussit ratikalta Pirkkalaan, Sarankulman suuntaan ja Ikeaankin.

On sanottava myös ettei ratikan reitin ja katusuunnittelun suhteen ole koko projektin aikana asetettu muutenkaan kovin kummoisia laatuvaatimuksia liikenteen kokonaisuuden kannalta. Suurin emämunaus oli prosessi jonka tuloksena päätettiin reitin linjaus Lielahdessa. Katujen tukkimisella keskustassa ja bussireittien kierrättäminen keskustan ympäri on myös aika nolo ja ehkäpä hieman koominen asia josta kuitenkin asiakas kärsii.

----------


## Eppu

Tein pienen kartan: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NT...pw&usp=sharing

Vaikka en mikään ratikkafani olekaan, niin ainakin kartalla tuo Tays-Partola -linja näyttää kyllä sinänsä ihan järkevältä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos olisin Pirkkalassa päättämässä asioista, niin ehdottomasti ehdottaisin ettei ratikkaa tuotaisi kuntakeskukseen asti. Halvempaa ja järkevämpää olisi tehdä vaihtoterminaali Partolaan, kun ko. alue on suunniteltu uudistettavaksi lähivuosina muutenkin. Sieltä sitten liityntäbussit ratikalta Pirkkalaan, Sarankulman suuntaan ja Ikeaankin.
> 
> On sanottava myös ettei ratikan reitin ja katusuunnittelun suhteen ole koko projektin aikana asetettu muutenkaan kovin kummoisia laatuvaatimuksia liikenteen kokonaisuuden kannalta. Suurin emämunaus oli prosessi jonka tuloksena päätettiin reitin linjaus Lielahdessa. Katujen tukkimisella keskustassa ja bussireittien kierrättäminen keskustan ympäri on myös aika nolo ja ehkäpä hieman koominen asia josta kuitenkin asiakas kärsii.


Lielahden ongelmat liittyvät enemmän kaupunkisuunnitteluun kuin raitiotiehen. Ongelmana on, että rakentamalla Niemenranta on päädytty rakenteeseen, jota on käytännössä mahdoton palvella yhdellä linjalla, ja mikä tahansa linjaus olisi tavalla tai toisella huono. Toinen iso ongelma on, että Lielahden nykyinen keskusta uuden kaupunginosan painopiste jäävät erilleen toisistaan. Käytännössä näin lähellä toisiaan ei ole tilaa kahdelle erilliselle aluekeskukselle, ja koska Lielahti on autolla helposti saavutettavissa koko Länsi-Tampereelta ja pitälti ympäryskunnista, voittaa Liehlahti kisan kaupallisena keskustana. Suunniteltuun Lielahden keskukseen tuskin tulee muuta kuin ruokakauppa ja muutama pikkuliike. Jos kävelyetäisyydellä asuu riittävästi ihmisiä, siitä toki voi tulla sinällään ihan toimiva alimman tason pikkukeskus, jossa pärjää myös joku ravintolakin. Asetelmaksi näin ollen tulee, että raitiotietä ei oikein saa linjattua sekä kaupallisen keskuksen että asutuksen painopisteen kautta. Valintana nyt on ollut asutuksen painopiste, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että raitiotie on selkeästi keskustayhteys ja muuten liikkumimen Länsi-Tampereella perustuu edelleen ensi sijassa autoiluun. Tämä voi tietysti olla ihan realismiakin.

Mutta liikennesuunnittelun epäonnistumisena tätä on vaikea nähdä, eikä välttämättä edes Tampereen kaupunkisuunnittelunkaan, kun lähtökohtana on selvästi ollut, että iso maa-alue on saatu käyttöön, ja se on siinä, missä se sattuu nyt olemaan. Eli pitää pelata niillä korteilla, mitä on jaettu, ja nyt on jaettu aika huono käsi, ainakin joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun näkökulmasta. Näkisin itse, että järkevintä olisi hyväksyä se, että alueen palvelu edellyttää kahta rinnakkaista runkolinjaa, joista toinen on ainakin alkuun bussilinja. Toinen linja kulkisi Pispalan ja Lielahden keskustan kautta Lentävänniemeen päin, aika loogisessti kait Reuharinniemeen. Pistoraidesuunnitelma Lielahteen on jo huonoa suunnittelua, mutta se onkin poliitikkojen tekemä kompromissi. Joku suunnitelma siitä on käsittääkseni tulossa, eikä sen lopputulema tuskin ole kovin mairitteleva ajatukselle.

Linjojen kiertely keskustassa taas on mielestäni lähtökohdiltaan hyvä ajatus: on korkea aika pyrkiä laajentamaan joukkoliikenteen palvelua keskustassa, ja se luonnistuu juuri näin, että linja-autolinjat kulkevat Hämeenkadulle ja Hatanpään valtatielle rinnakkaisia katuja yhdessä toimivien vaihtojen raitiovaunuun kanssa. Vaihtopisteissä linja-automatkustajat pääsevät ratikkaan ja sillä Hämeenkadulle, ratikan matkustajat taas pääsevät vaihtamaan busseihin, jotka vievät Satakunnankadulle, Kalevankadulle, Hämeenpuistoon jne. Voi tosin olla, että malli kaipaisi vielä selkeyttämistä, selkeyttäminen puolestaan voi vaatia investointeja katuverkkoon, jotta bussit pääsisivät sujuvasti kulkemaan parhaimpia reittejään. Yksi lähtökohta voisi olla, että keskustan läpi menisi uusi bussien pääreitti Rautatienkatua ja Satakunnankatua pitkin, jota pitkin ihan nykyiseen tapaan linjat olisi yhdistetty heiluriksi. Hämeenpuistoon pitäisi tässä tapauksessa perustaa kokonaan uusi poikittaislinja.

Ja Pirkkalan suunnassa: rakentamisen vaiheistaminen on ainakin ihan harkinnanarvoinen vaihtoehto, eli rakennettaisiin osuus Partolaan melko pikaisella aikataululla ja sitten tuumailtaisiin jatkojen kanssa.

----------


## Eppu

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/da1dd757-...YaLBQW2JYrnBMw

Näin Tampereella, nääs.

----------


## 339-DF

> https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/da1dd757-...YaLBQW2JYrnBMw
> 
> Näin Tampereella, nääs.


Fooruminetiketin mukaan olisi kohteliasta kertoa lyhyesti, mitä linkin takaa löytyy.

Tässä tapauksessa siellä joku maalainen pelkää saavansa parkkisakon, kun jää torilla suustaan kiinni tuttunsa kanssa, ja on päättänyt siksi jättää käymättä keskustassa.

Kukin tyylillään.

----------


## Bussimies

> https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/da1dd757-...YaLBQW2JYrnBMw
> 
> Näin Tampereella, nääs.


Jutun yhteys Tampereen ratikkahankkeeseen on aika olematon. Juttu käsittelee parkkipaikkamaksujen korotusta ja parkkivyöhykkeitä. Lisäksi juttu ei ole uutinen, vaan toimittajan mielipidekirjoitus.

----------


## Bussimies

Ratikkahankkeeseen liittyviä uutisia tulee sitä tahtia, ettei tännekään ole niistä päivitetty kuin pieni osa. Kerätäänpä tähän nyt joitakin tuoreimpia:

-Ylen vuosikatsaus ratikkahankkeen edistymisestä (20.5.2019): https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10788368

-Tampereen Ratikan liikennöitsijäksi valittiin kilpailutuksen tuloksena VR-yhtymä (25.4.2019): https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/vr-y...reen-ratikkaa/

-Tampereen raitiovaunun maketti on esillä loppuvuoden ajan keskiviikkoisin ja torstaisin Pyynikin rollikkahallilla klo 13-19 (7.5.2019): https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...ollikkahallin/

-Raitiotie- ja bussilinjaston vuonna 2021 voimaan astuva kokonaisuus on päätetty Tampereen seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa (11.4.2019): http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...akunnassa.html

-Raitiotiejärjestelmän käyttöönottopäivät on myös päätetty viime vuoden lopulla ja kerrottu julkisuuteen alkukeväällä. Kaupallinen koeliikenne matkustajien kanssa on tarkoitus aloittaa 1.4.2021, jolloin vanhat bussilinjat kulkevat vielä rinnalla. Täydellä teholla ratikka-aikaan siirrytään 9.8.2021, jolloin otetaan käyttöön koko kaupunkiseudulla uusittu bussilinjasto. Vuoden 2018 vuosikertomuksessa (sivulla 6) jätetään pieni varaus sille, että mahdollinen linja-autoaseman haara ei valmistu aivan 9.8. mennessä, sillä sanamuoto on "varsinainen kaupallinen liikenne on tarkoitus aloittaa _vaiheittain_ 9.8.2021 alkaen": https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/wp-c...mus_2018-3.pdf

----------


## 339-DF

> Vuoden 2018 vuosikertomuksessa (sivulla 6) jätetään pieni varaus sille, että mahdollinen linja-autoaseman haara ei valmistu aivan 9.8. mennessä, sillä sanamuoto on "varsinainen kaupallinen liikenne on tarkoitus aloittaa _vaiheittain_ 9.8.2021 alkaen": https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/wp-c...mus_2018-3.pdf


Mikä tämän haaran tilanne tällä hetkellä on? Jossain päätettiin siitä jotain, mutta ei kai vielä lopullisesti mitään. Mitä tullaan vielä päättämään, missä ja milloin, ennen kuin tiedämme, tuleeko se haara vai ei ja milloin se on valmis?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mikä tämän haaran tilanne tällä hetkellä on? Jossain päätettiin siitä jotain, mutta ei kai vielä lopullisesti mitään. Mitä tullaan vielä päättämään, missä ja milloin, ennen kuin tiedämme, tuleeko se haara vai ei ja milloin se on valmis?


Näin ulkomuistista: hanke meni ns. kehitysvaiheeseen, mikä pitää prosedyyrien mukaan tehdä ennen varsinaista päätöstä hankkeesta. Asiallisesti kyse on esisuunnittelusta. Kun erikoista selvittämistarvetta ei ole eikä vaihtoehtoisia toteutustapojakaan löydy, menee tämä vaihe luultavasti aika nopeasti. Lopputuloksena pitäisi sitten olla jonkinlainen arvio kustannuksista, hyödyistä ja haitoista sekä toteutusaikaitaulusta, jonka perusteella voi tehdä päätöksen siitä, lähdetäänkö hanketta myös toteuttamaan.

Aikataulu on siis vasta selvityksessä, mutta tämän hetken arvio on, että haara ei luultavasti ehdi valmiiksi raitiotien kaupalliseen avaamisajankohtaan joskaan ei myöhästyisi siitä monella kuukaudella. Todennäköisesti silloin TAYS:in haaralla ei liikenteen aloitusta siirrettäisiin tämän Hatanpään haaran avaamisen yhteyteen, jotta muutaman kuukauden väliaikaisjärjestelyitä ei tarvittaisi.

----------


## Bussimies

> Mikä tämän haaran tilanne tällä hetkellä on? Jossain päätettiin siitä jotain, mutta ei kai vielä lopullisesti mitään. Mitä tullaan vielä päättämään, missä ja milloin, ennen kuin tiedämme, tuleeko se haara vai ei ja milloin se on valmis?


Tässä viestiketjussa (sivu 190) asiasta onkin jo linkattu tiedotusvälineiden uutisia huhtikuulta, mutta tässä linkki kaupunginhallituksen kokouksen 23.4. esityslistaan, jossa asiaa on avattu seikkaperäisesti. Kannattaa avata myös esityslistan liitteenä oleva projektisuunnitelma, jossa tuota aikatauluasiaa on käsitelty.

http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...valtati(90313)

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitoksia tiedoista!

Kävin tänään katsomassa makettia ja rakennustöiden edistymistä. Pirkankadulla kirkon edessä tuntui siltä, kuin kiskot olisivat olleet tuossa aina. Luontevan näköistä. Hämeenkatu Tuulensuun päässä toi kiinalaisine (?) kivineen mieleen saksalaisen ratikkakävelykadun. Mukava tunnelma, kunhan tulee valmiiksi.

Linja-autoaseman jatke on yllättävän pitkä. Ymmärrän pysäkin sijoittamisen Vuolteenkadun eteläpuolelle, suoraan linja-autoaseman luo, mutta kyllä se puolustaisi paikkaansa risteyksen pohjoispuolellakin. Tasaisempi ja keskustamainen pysäkkiväli, lyhyempi matka Koskariin. Kansiareenan kannalta ei kai ole väliä kummalle puolelle risteystä se tulisi?

Hervannassa oli hyvin valmiinoloisia pätkiä, kuparinkiiltävine ajolankoineen kaikkineen. Eiköhän siellä päästä alkuvuodesta koeajoihin.

Esittelymateriaaleissa ja bussilinjastosuunnitelmassa on merkitty ratikkalinjat tunnuksilla 3 ja 4. Onkohan tuo nyt sitten päätetty? Ei tule A ja B eikä 1 ja 2.

Rollikkahallin esittelymateriaaleissa oli muuten merkitty ratikka haarautuvaksi Lielahdessa kahteen osaan; Lentävänniemeen ja sitten yhden pysäkinvälin verran Lielahdesta länteen. Mikäs juttu tuo on? Onko tällainen haaroitus oikeasti tulossa, ja miten sitä liikennöitäisiin? Onko tuo lyhyt haara Ylöjärven linjan alkupiste, vai mikä sen motiivi on?

----------


## killerpop

> Rollikkahallin esittelymateriaaleissa oli muuten merkitty ratikka haarautuvaksi Lielahdessa kahteen osaan; Lentävänniemeen ja sitten yhden pysäkinvälin verran Lielahdesta länteen. Mikäs juttu tuo on? Onko tällainen haaroitus oikeasti tulossa, ja miten sitä liikennöitäisiin? Onko tuo lyhyt haara Ylöjärven linjan alkupiste, vai mikä sen motiivi on?


Se on just se jonkun ääliön hätähuuto siihen, kun ratikan kustannus meinasi karata käsistä, ei siis olisi mahtunu raameihin. Keksittiin säästää 15 M typerällä Hiedanrannan linjauksella, joka ei palvele ketään, mutta vaikeuttaa paikallisten matkustustarpeita. Esim Lentävänniemestä ei enää pääse Lielahtikeskukseen sujuvasti.

----------


## Bussimies

> --Hämeenkatu Tuulensuun päässä toi kiinalaisine (?) kivineen mieleen saksalaisen ratikkakävelykadun. Mukava tunnelma, kunhan tulee valmiiksi.
> 
> Esittelymateriaaleissa ja bussilinjastosuunnitelmassa on merkitty ratikkalinjat tunnuksilla 3 ja 4. Onkohan tuo nyt sitten päätetty? Ei tule A ja B eikä 1 ja 2.
> 
> --Rollikkahallin esittelymateriaaleissa oli muuten merkitty ratikka haarautuvaksi Lielahdessa kahteen osaan; Lentävänniemeen ja sitten yhden pysäkinvälin verran Lielahdesta länteen. Mikäs juttu tuo on? Onko tällainen haaroitus oikeasti tulossa, ja miten sitä liikennöitäisiin? Onko tuo lyhyt haara Ylöjärven linjan alkupiste, vai mikä sen motiivi on?


-Hämeekadun kivet tulevat onneksi Kiinan sijaan paikalliselta Tampereen Kovakiveltä ja ne on louhittu Teiskossa ja Kurussa.

-Kyllä nuo ratikkalinjat tulevat olemaan numeroituja kuten Helsingissäkin ja ratikkalinja 3 lienee kolmonen jatkossakin, mutta sen sijaan ratikkalinja 4 voi mahdollisesti joskus saada tunnuksen 1, jos ja kun linja jatkuu Härmälään/Pirkkalaan ja Koilliskeskukselle/Kangasalle. Aika näyttää.

-Lielahden pistoraiteesta päätettiin silloin, kun ratikan kakkosvaiheen suunnittelusta tehtiin kaupunginhallituksessa päätös (18.12.2017). Esityslista: http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...ysvaihe(45275)

Asian tarkempi käsittely piiloutuu pykälän "Hiedanrannan maankäytön rakennesuunnitelman hyväksyminen" alle: http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...unnitel(45283)
Tuosta esityslistasta liitteineen (etenkin liite "Hiedanranta esittelymateriaali päivitetty") löytyykin sitten varsin kattavat vaihtoehtojen vertailut ja perustelut Lielahden alueen eri ratikkareittilinjauksille ja osaltaan siis myös pistoraiteelle, joka arvelujesi mukaan toimii tulevaisuudessa myös Ylöjärven haaran alkuna.

Viranhaltijapäätöksinä on tämän vuoden puolella käynnistetty parikin selvitystä pistoraiteen osalta, esim. tämä: http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vira...ttavuus(77741)

sekä tämä: http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vira...uustark(83669)

----------


## 339-DF

Kiva kuulla kivistä! Olivat niin sliipatun näköisiä että kuvittelin kiinalaisiksi. Harmittaa, etteivät perinteiset suomalaiset katukivet enää kelvanneet, ne olisivat minusta sopineet Hämpille hienosti ja ajoradan kavennuksen myötä ylijääneet olisi voinut käyttää jossain muualla ratikkakaistalla, vaikka Itsarilla.

Lielahti on mennyt minulta ihan kokonaan ohi. Kiitos linkeistä. Tarkoitus näemmä tosiaan olisi haaroittaa ja ajaa 1520 min vuorovälillä sitten noita haaroja. Kyllä minä perustelut ymmärrän, ja ehkä Lentsun päässä ei kysyntä enempää edellytä, mutta kyllä siinä palvelutaso kärsii aika lailla. Liikennöintikustannuksia tuo säästää (ihan niin kuin nelosen uusi päätepysäkki Linja-autoasemallakin säästää), sillä haara on lyhyempi ja säästää ainakin kilsoja, ehkä yhden vaununkin.

Pari yksityiskohtaa radalla jäivät vielä mietityttämään.

Tekunkadun ja Kuntokadun risteys näyttää siltä kuin se olisi Helsingistä. "Korotus" on mitätön ja rv-kaista aivan liian kapea kun taas viereinen autokaista on turhan leveä. Siellä pitäisi leventää rv-kaistaa puoli metriä ja korottaa reunakivi samalle tasolle kuin muuallakin kaupungissa. Miksi siellä on tehty huonolla standardilla kun muualla on hyvin?

Insinöörinkadulla Duon eteläpuolella on kadunvarsipysäköintiä, ja sekin kuin Helsingistä. Onhan siinä tietysti paljon enemmän tilaa kuin jossain Helsingin Liisankadulla, mutta silti tuo paikka näyttää siltä, että talvi ja lumi tulee saamaan autoilijat tahattomasti pysäköimään liian lähelle kiskoja. Ei hyvä.

Eivät nuo isoja asioita ole, ja voihan ne korjata sitten vasta jos ja kun alkavat aiheuttaa ongelmia, mutta kun pääosin kaikki on tehty niin mallikkaasti, niin nuo pistivät silmään.

----------


## sub

> Lielahti on mennyt minulta ihan kokonaan ohi. Kiitos linkeistä. Tarkoitus näemmä tosiaan olisi haaroittaa ja ajaa 1520 min vuorovälillä sitten noita haaroja. Kyllä minä perustelut ymmärrän, ja ehkä Lentsun päässä ei kysyntä enempää edellytä, mutta kyllä siinä palvelutaso kärsii aika lailla. Liikennöintikustannuksia tuo säästää (ihan niin kuin nelosen uusi päätepysäkki Linja-autoasemallakin säästää), sillä haara on lyhyempi ja säästää ainakin kilsoja, ehkä yhden vaununkin.


Lielahti on farssi, eikä sitä mitenkään paranna sössityn linjauksen jälkeen tehty pistoraidesekoilu. Ylöjärvihän on far beyond ratikka ja sinne pitäisi Pasta-Antin hillopurkista hommata tarvittavat investoinnit raideinfraan lähijunaliikennettä varten.

----------


## Bussimies

Raitiotien seudullisen yleissuunnitelman tekijät on nyt valittu: Ramboll ja WSP, alikonsultteinaan Arkkitehdit MY ja Ratatek. Päätekijät ovat siis samat kuin vuonna 2014 valmistuneessa ykkösvaiheen yleissuunnitelmassa. Seudullisen yleissuunnitelman teko käynnistetään Kangasalan, Pirkkalan ja Ylöjärven kanssa heti kesäkuussa, valmista pitäisi olla ensi vuoden lopussa.

https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...4052019_6.html

----------


## Eppu

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10800428?fb..._medium=social

Yle kertoo Tampereen keskustan elinvoiman heikentyneen yli 10 prosenttia vuodessa. Syynä ratikkatyömaat.

----------


## Makke93

> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10800428?fb..._medium=social
> 
> Yle kertoo Tampereen keskustan elinvoiman heikentyneen yli 10 prosenttia vuodessa. Syynä ratikkatyömaat.





> Keskustan elinvoimaa laskee *verkkokaupan suosio* ja keskeneräiset rakennustyömaat.





> *Suomen* kaupunkien keskustojen elinvoima on laskenut.


Kyllä se ratikkahanke on huono kun Tampereen keskustan elinvoima on laskenut huimat 10%, samalla kun muiden kaupunkien keskimääräinen arvo on mikroskooppinen 8%.

Ja aiheeseen liittyen https://www.hs.fi/tiede/art-2000003929060.html

----------


## j-lu

^ Tuosta jälkimmäisestä linkistä löytyy kattavasti aineistoa Hesarin uutisen kommenteista, joka on tukossa uskovaisten selitystä siitä, että näin käy kun autoilua hankaloitetaan ja koska vihreät. 

Esim. Helsingin keskustahan on elinvoimaisempi kuin koskaan. Asian ymmärtää, jos on edes kolmenkymmenen vuoden perspektiivi aiheeseen ja on nähnyt Helsingin keskustan ennen nykyisiä kävelykadunpätkiä. Ja jos ei ole nähnytkään, niin voin kertoa, että liiketilojen vuokrat suhteessa yleiseen hintatasoon ovat nykyään ihan jotain muuta kuin 80-luvulla. Isossa kuvassa ei ole mitään merkitystä, onko tilojen käyttöaste tällä hetkellä 93 prossaa kun viime vuonna oli 94.

Edit. Tietysti muualla kuin Helsingissä, Turussa ja Tampereella suunta saattaa olla toinen. En tiedä kannattaako sitä vastaan edes taistella. Jos ihmiset asuvat enimmäkseen pientaloissa ja liikkuvat autolla, niin keskusta ei välttämättä ole luontainen paikka palveluille ja vähittäiskaupalle. Vaasan, Kuopion, Jyväskylän jne kaltaiset ja kokoiset kaupungit ovat tässä ikävässä välikädessä. Keskusta on ja se on kyseisen kokoisille kaupungeille kiva, mutta keskustan asukkaat ovat suureksi osaksi opiskelijoita ynnä muuta pienituloisia, eikä ostovoima riitä pitämään palveluja yllä.

----------


## Compact

> Yle kertoo Tampereen keskustan elinvoiman heikentyneen yli 10 prosenttia vuodessa. Syynä ratikkatyömaat.


Loimaa, Tikkurila ja Rovaniemi ovat kasvattaneet keskustan elinvoimaisuutta. Rovaniemi vain kansainvälisten turistimassojen ansiosta, Tikkurilan syytä ei HS tiedä. Mutta LOIMAA! Sieltä puuttuu ainakin keskustaa näivettävä kaupunkibussiralli, olisiko syy siinä?
https://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/art-2000006117931.html

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> . Keskusta on ja se on kyseisen kokoisille kaupungeille kiva, mutta keskustan asukkaat ovat suureksi osaksi opiskelijoita ynnä muuta pienituloisia, eikä ostovoima riitä pitämään palveluja yllä.


Opiskelijat eivät ole mitään pienituloisia, onhan heillä sentään varaa ja aikaa käydä ravintoloissa! Jos opiskelijatkin vielä lähtisivät pois tai valmistuisivat ja perustaisivat perheitä liian nopeasti, niin silloin vasta suomalaisten kaupunkien keskustat autioituisivat!

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä opiskelijat noin keskimäärin ovat pienituloisia, mutta heillä ei useinkaan ole elätettäviä, asuntolainaa tai muita sellaisia rasitteita, jotka ohjaavat voimakkaasti rahankäyttöä. Sitä jää sitten noihin keskustan palveluihin käytettäväksi enemmän. Palvelut määräytyvät yllättävänkin pitkälle sen mukaan, minkälaista porukkaa alueella asuu. Onko halpoja juottoloita vai kalliita à la carte -ravintoloita, lastenvaateliikkeitä vai hautaustoimistoja. Aidossa keskustassa on näitä kaikkia.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Kyllä opiskelijat noin keskimäärin ovat pienituloisia, mutta heillä ei useinkaan ole elätettäviä, asuntolainaa tai muita sellaisia rasitteita, jotka ohjaavat voimakkaasti rahankäyttöä. Sitä jää sitten noihin keskustan palveluihin käytettäväksi enemmän. Palvelut määräytyvät yllättävänkin pitkälle sen mukaan, minkälaista porukkaa alueella asuu. Onko halpoja juottoloita vai kalliita à la carte -ravintoloita, lastenvaateliikkeitä vai hautaustoimistoja. Aidossa keskustassa on näitä kaikkia.


Taitaa kuitenkin useammalla olla opintolainaa? Toki vaikuttaako se yhtä voimakkaasti rahankäyttöä kuin mahdoliset asuntolainat yms. muilla on sitten varmaan eri kysymys?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taitaa kuitenkin useammalla olla opintolainaa? Toki vaikuttaako se yhtä voimakkaasti rahankäyttöä kuin mahdoliset asuntolainat yms. muilla on sitten varmaan eri kysymys?


Opintolainaa ei tarvitse maksaa pois ennenkuin valmistuu

t. Rainer

----------


## Heikki K

Tuohon mittaristoon kannattaa suhtautua jossain määrin kriittisesti. Tampereesta mainittiinkin Ratinan kauppakeskuksen aikaansaama tulosten kertaluonteinen heilahtelu. Hämeenlinnassa esimerkiksi taas tulos parani, koska liiketiloja muutettiin muuhun käyttöön ja siten tyhjän liketilan määrä väheni.

----------


## j-lu

> Tuohon mittaristoon kannattaa suhtautua jossain määrin kriittisesti. Tampereesta mainittiinkin Ratinan kauppakeskuksen aikaansaama tulosten kertaluonteinen heilahtelu. Hämeenlinnassa esimerkiksi taas tulos parani, koska liiketiloja muutettiin muuhun käyttöön ja siten tyhjän liketilan määrä väheni.


Ihan huttuahan tuo koko tutkimus on, jos joku ei asiaa ymmärtänyt. Suomessa ei niin isoa keskustaa olekaan, etteivätkö yksittäiset remontit sun muut aiheuttaisi voimakasta lyhytaikaista heilahtelua liiketilojen käyttöasteeseen, josta sitten voidaan todeta, että "Helsingin keskustan vetovoima on pudonnut 6,3 prosenttia vuodessa."

Vuosi on ylipäänsä aivan liian lyhyt tarkastelujakso ja toisekseen ilman euroja tarkastelu on melko yhdentekevää. Käyttöasteessa ei ole edes tarkoitus päästä sataan prosenttiin, koska se kertoisi vain, että menee liian halvalla.

--------

Mitä opiskelijoihin ja keskusta-asumiseen tulee, niin nähdäkseni pienemmissä kaupungeissa ei ole kovin tavanomaista, että varakkaat/hyvätuloiset ihmiset asuvat keskustassa, vaan pääsääntöisesti asutaan pientalossa. Helsinki on Suomessa ihan oma lukunsa, mutta ymmärtääkseni myös Turussa on suhteellisen tyypillistä, että ns. pinkka_kunnossa_henkilöt asuvat jokivarren, Puolalanpuiston, Vartiovuoren viereisissä kerrostaloissa jne. Eli siis on sellaista porvarillista kaupunkiasumista, eikä ole pakko asua jossain Hirvensalossa puutiaisten kanssa.

Edit: tietysti Turun keskustan suhteellisen kattavasta ja laadukkaasta ravintolatarjonnasta pystyy myös päättelemään, että joku siellä varmaan ruokailee ulkona.

----------


## Eppu

> Suomessa ei niin isoa keskustaa olekaan, etteivätkö yksittäiset remontit sun muut aiheuttaisi voimakasta lyhytaikaista heilahtelua liiketilojen käyttöasteeseen,


Tutkimus tai ei niin esim. Tampereen keskustaa kierrellessä voi todeta että liiketiloja on tyhjillään tällä hetkellä poikkeuksellisen paljon ja pääkadut vaikuttavat hieman hiljentyneen. Ratikka ja katujen sulkeminen eivät tule tilannetta enää parantamaan koska niin monille on helpompaa tehdä ostoksensa keskustan ulkopuolella marketeissa. Eri asia on sitten Ratina ja muut ostoskeskukset jotka varmaan jotenkin pärjäävät. Mutta kivijalkaliikkeet ovat tilanteesta kärsineet eniten enkä usko tilanteen muuttuvan koska liikenteellinen saavutettavuus ei enää parane. Veikkaan että vuosikymmenen sisään kivijalassa sijaitsevien liiketikojen vuokrat tulevat Tampereella laskemaan koska kysyntä heikkenee kannattavuuden kanssa. Mutta tämä on sitä paljon puhuttua "kehitystä" jossa "ratikkaan sijoitettu euro tulee kaksinkertaisena takaisin".

----------


## Eppu

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...stniJM_Ecv8hnc

Tuossa vielä tamperelaisen artikkeli. Sen mukaan tyhjien liiketilojen määrä keskustassa olisi tuplaantunut vuodessa. Tämä on varsin hälyyttävää. Jossain vaiheessa tilanne johtaa siihen, että kiinteistöjen arvo alkaa voimakkaammin laskea. Tämä taas paljastaa sen, että ratikkaa markkinoitiin ja lobattiin alusta asti pelkästään valheilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa vielä tamperelaisen artikkeli. Sen mukaan tyhjien liiketilojen määrä keskustassa olisi tuplaantunut vuodessa. Tämä on varsin hälyyttävää. Jossain vaiheessa tilanne johtaa siihen, että kiinteistöjen arvo alkaa voimakkaammin laskea. Tämä taas paljastaa sen, että ratikkaa markkinoitiin ja lobattiin alusta asti pelkästään valheilla.


Tuollaisten ilmaisjakelulehtien artikkeleista ei kannata hätkähtää koska ne kertovat usein vain osan totuudesta. Toimituskunta ei ole maan terävimpiä ammattilaisia ja lehdet ovat riippuvaisia mainostajista, jotka ovat usein keskustojen ulkopuolella toimivat automarketit.

t. Rainer

----------


## Multsun poika

Sama juttu oli myös Hesarissa. Ehkä siitä kannattaa hiukan jo hätkähtääkin.

----------


## j-lu

> Sama juttu oli myös Hesarissa. Ehkä siitä kannattaa hiukan jo hätkähtääkin.


Hesarin nettisivu on tälläkin hetkellä tukossa Kiinteistömaailman joltain konsulttifirmalta tilaamia kristallipallokatselmuksia asuntomarkkinoiden kehityksestä.

Enkä tarkoita nyt, että sivuilla on KMn mainoksia, vaan kyse on ihan uutisjutuista. Sellaisia ovat uutisjutut maamme päälehdessä vuonna 2019.

Ja niistä kristallipallokatselmuksista... Kukahan saa arvailla mitä hyvänsä millä perustein hyvänsä. Minäkin voin keksiä ja kertoa mitä tarinoita hyvänsä mainostamatta intressejäni sen kummemmin. Koska kuitenkin päivätyökseni tunnen jonkun verran kiinteistö- ja rakennusalaa, niin voin vinkata, että nuo KMn Hesariin ujuttamat jutut ovat todella härskejä "pallot pyörimään" -sorttisia vedätyksiä, jolla on lähinnä tarkoitus saada kohteita myyntiin. Todellisuuspohjaa on tai ei ole, en lähde arvailemaan, mutta ennusteet eivät kaikilta osin vastaa rahan liikkeitä ja olen taipuvainen uskomaan enemmän niitä ennusteita, joissa on pääomaa pelissä kuin jonkun arvauslaitoksen laskelmia.

----------


## 339-DF

Minua jaksaa joka lennolla naurattaa, kun Finnair tarjoaa Hesarin pdf-versiota portaalissaan ja kuvailee lehteä "kotimaisen laatujournalismin edelläkävijäksi". Oli ehkä 20 vuotta sitten, mutta tuo nykyinen lipare ei täytä alkeellisimpiakaan journalismin periaatteita. Siis kansainvälisessä mittakaavassa. Tietysti, jos kotimainen laatujournalismi on voimakkaan propagandan pakkosyöttöä, niin sittenhän HS täyttää kriteerit oikein hyvin. Suomalaiset erikoisolosuhteet.

Edellä sanottuun nojaten en olisi Hesarin kirjoittelun perusteella ihan hirvittävän huolestunut Tampereen keskustan tilasta. Kyllähän siellä autoja on vähemmän, siihen kiinnitin itsekin huomiota tuossa viime viikolla. Mutta jalankulkijoita kyllä riittää, ja vilkkaalta vaikuttaa. Se on varmasti fakta, että suurten työmaiden kohdalla kivijalkaliikkeiden liikevaihto sukeltaa, valitettavasti. Osa liikkeistä ei sukellusta kestä, joten vaihtuvuutta tulee varmasti, semminkin kun Ratina avattiin vielä samaan syssyyn.

Mitä Eppuun tulee, niin minusta me voisimme hyväksyä sen, että häntä vaan kiukuttaa nyt ihan hirveästi. Ratikka harmittaa, surettaa ja raivostuttaa ja silloin on ihan ymmärrettävää, että yrittää hakea omille tunteilleen tukea muualta, vaikkapa nyt sitten ylitulkitsemalla valikoituja lehtijuttuja. Minusta se on ihan ok, ja nyt kun työt ovat vielä päällä, kiukuttelullekin on hyvä tilaisuus. Kun sitten ratikka aloittaa ja keskusta alkaa kukoistaa, Epun täytyy miettiä uusi strategia. Siihen menee vielä jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Mitä Eppuun tulee, niin minusta me voisimme hyväksyä sen, että häntä vaan kiukuttaa nyt ihan hirveästi. Ratikka harmittaa, surettaa ja raivostuttaa ja silloin on ihan ymmärrettävää, että yrittää hakea omille tunteilleen tukea muualta, vaikkapa nyt sitten ylitulkitsemalla valikoituja lehtijuttuja. Minusta se on ihan ok, ja nyt kun työt ovat vielä päällä, kiukuttelullekin on hyvä tilaisuus. Kun sitten ratikka aloittaa ja keskusta alkaa kukoistaa, Epun täytyy miettiä uusi strategia. Siihen menee vielä jonkin aikaa.


Minua ei kiukuta yhtään. Sitäkin enemmän voi kiukuttaa niitä pienyrittäjiä, jotka ovat joutuneet luopumaan liiketilastaan kun asiakkaat ovat kaikonneet muualle. Kiukuttaa voi myös niitä, jotka yrittävät asioida keskustassa, etenkin silloin kun sinne olisi välttämätöntä päästä autolla. Vaikeaksi on mennyt. Eikä tilanne tule yhtään helpottumaan senkään jälkeen kun ratikka aloittaa ja työmaat poistuvat. Katuja kun ei enää avata. Automarkettien kauppiaat varmaankin kiittävät ratikkaa siinä mielessä, että saavat uusia varsin pysyviä asiakkaita niistä, jotka ennen asioivat keskustassa. Kyllähän Tampereen keskusta varmasti säilyy elinvoimaisena jossain määrin, mutta kivijalkakauppoja sinne tuskin hakeutuu enää uusia, ei senkään jälkeen kun liiketilojen vuokrataso lähtee laskuun. Joitakin kahviloita ja ravintoloita toki jää sekä suuret tavaratalot Sokos ja Stockmann, mutta uusia yrittäjiä ei varmaankaan keskustaan tule. Mutta tämä on vain minun ennustukseni. Voin olla väärässäkin. Loppupeleissä asia lienee minulle yhdentekevä, koska en ole aikeissa jäädä tähän kylään.

Mitä tulee tuohon kiukutteluun, niin on se toki helppoa huudella toisesta kaupungista (=kuplasta) asioita, joita ei oikeastaan tunne. Kuitenkin kaikki pienyrittäjät ynnä muut joita asia koskettaa, eivät ole ratikkaa kannattaneet, tai en ole ainakaan tavannut ketään, jolla on ns. oma lehmä ojassa, kenellä olisi minkäänlaisia ylistyssanoja koko projektista sanottavana. Olisiko kuitenkin niin että ratikkafania kiukuttaa kun ei kykene ottamaan ratikkalappuja silmiltään ja näkemään tosiasioita, eli juurikin niitä ongelmia ja valheita, joilla Tampereen ratikkaprojektia on viety eteenpäin? Valheita joita tässäkin ketjussa on seikkaperäisesti käsitelty...

----------


## Makke93

Yle haastatteli eilen kahta Hämeenkadun varren yrittäjää joidenka mielestä remonttia ympäröivä keskutelu on maalannut keskustan tilanteesta väärän kuvan. Yrittäjien mukaan Tampereen keskustaan pääsee ihan hyvin autolla remontista huolimatta. https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10788641

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lielahti on mennyt minulta ihan kokonaan ohi. Kiitos linkeistä. Tarkoitus näemmä tosiaan olisi haaroittaa ja ajaa 1520 min vuorovälillä sitten noita haaroja. Kyllä minä perustelut ymmärrän, ja ehkä Lentsun päässä ei kysyntä enempää edellytä, mutta kyllä siinä palvelutaso kärsii aika lailla. Liikennöintikustannuksia tuo säästää (ihan niin kuin nelosen uusi päätepysäkki Linja-autoasemallakin säästää), sillä haara on lyhyempi ja säästää ainakin kilsoja, ehkä yhden vaununkin.


Tämä pistoraidehan oli ihan poliittinen päätös. Alkuun tosiaan päätettiin siirtää raitiotien linjausta uuden Niemenrannan kaupunginosan takia Lielahden keskuksen ohi. Kun tästä syntyi vastustusta, keksi joku lautakunnassa tai kaupunginhallituksessa, että tekemällä haaran taikka pistoraiteen, ei tarvitse oikeasti valita, vedetäänkö ratikka Lielalahden vai Niemenrannan kautta. Virkamiehet tai suunnittelijat eivät ole tätä ehdottaneet. 

Siitä voi tietenkin olla kahta mieltä, kannattaako tämä linjauksen korjaus, mutta vähintäänkin se on mielekäs vaihtoehto alkuperäiselle reitille. Sen sijaan haaroittaminen on pelkkää typeryyttä ja sen väistämistä, että joskus täytyy tehdä valintoja myös hyvien vaihtoehtojen välillä. Haaroitus tosiaan puolittaa vuorovälin haarakohdasta eteenpäin ja kun ymmärrettävästi Lielahden keskusta ei ole tasavertainen pari Lentävänniemelle, synnyttää ratkaisu väistämättä tehottomuutta ja heikompaa palvelutasoa. Jos Lentävänniemen liikenne mitoittaa tarjonnan, on Lielahden haaran vaunut puolityhjiä, ja niille pitäisi keksiä vielä joku fiksu päättäri keskustassa, sillä Hervannan suunnan kysyntä tuskin on kuitenkaan kaksi kertaa isompi kuin Lentävänniemen. Jos taas mitoitus tehdään kokonaiskuorman mukaan, jää palvelutaso Lentävänniemeen liian heikoksi.

Käytännössä tietenkin tämä pistoraide voidaan aikanaan jättää ilman liikennettä, eikä muuta haittaa synny, kuin sen rakentamiseen hukatut rahat. Jotka nekin saadaan ehkä takaisin, jos pistoa päästään hyödyntämään vaikkapa juuri Ylöjärven suunnan laajennuksessa, ja jatko tehdään melko pikaiseen tuon pistoraiteeen rakentamisen jälkeen. Tai saattaapa se jäädä rakentamattakin, jos se luokitellaan kategoriaan "toinen vaihe."

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä tulee tuohon kiukutteluun, niin on se toki helppoa huudella toisesta kaupungista (=kuplasta) asioita, joita ei oikeastaan tunne.


Tampere on varmasti monessakin mielessä ainutlaatuinen paikka. Mutta usko pois, kyllä niitä kivijalkaliikkeitä, kauppakatuja ja mittavia katutöitä on muuallakin. Ihan täällä pk-seudullakin. Tapiola, Mechelininkatu ja Hämeentie ovat näistä viimeksi kärsineet ja osa liikkeistä joutuu näissä tilanteissa aina lopettamaankin, kun kassa ei kestä pitkittyneen työmaan takia laskevaa liikevaihtoa. Usein taloyhtiötkään eivät anna huojennusta vuokraan, vaikka se olisi niiden näkökulmasta kokonaisuus huomioiden ihan perusteltuakin siitä huolimatta, ettei katuremontti ole taloyhtiön vika.

Maken ja yrittäjien kanssa olen samaa mieltä siitä, että hyvin keskustaan pääsi autollakin, vaikkei näin toispaikkakuntalaisena oikein tiennytkään, mitä katuja nyt on suljettu ja mistä kohtaa. Hämeenkadulle ei ollut autolla asiaa, mutta enpä ole ennenkään autoani sinne jättänyt, kun ei siellä ole parkkipaikkoja juuri ollut.

----------


## Bussimies

> Mitä tulee tuohon kiukutteluun, niin on se toki helppoa huudella toisesta kaupungista (=kuplasta) asioita, joita ei oikeastaan tunne. Kuitenkin kaikki pienyrittäjät ynnä muut joita asia koskettaa, eivät ole ratikkaa kannattaneet, tai en ole ainakaan tavannut ketään, jolla on ns. oma lehmä ojassa, kenellä olisi minkäänlaisia ylistyssanoja koko projektista sanottavana. Olisiko kuitenkin niin että ratikkafania kiukuttaa kun ei kykene ottamaan ratikkalappuja silmiltään ja näkemään tosiasioita, eli juurikin niitä ongelmia ja valheita, joilla Tampereen ratikkaprojektia on viety eteenpäin? Valheita joita tässäkin ketjussa on seikkaperäisesti käsitelty...


Tässä itse kunkin kuplaan tiedoksi tuoretta tutkimustietoa siitä, miten ratikkaan suhtaudutaan: 
https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/wp-c...yhteenveto.pdf

----------


## jiipeehoo

Minä maksan joka kuukausi 71,79e Danskebankille opintolainaa takaisin, vaikken ole valmistunut. Nyt vuosi aikaa saada opinnot loppuun tutkinnonuudistusten johdosta. Pahoittelut Off Topicista.

----------


## Eppu

https://mvlehti.net/2019/05/29/timpe...GQv2qxYqExyh_Y

Pakko linkata tämäkin tänne, varsin osuvasti kirjoitettu vaikka varsin radikaali teksti onkin. Eikä ole ihan tuulesta temmattua sisältöä...




> Tässä itse kunkin kuplaan tiedoksi tuoretta tutkimustietoa siitä, miten ratikkaan suhtaudutaan: 
> https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/wp-c...yhteenveto.pdf


Voidaanko millään vakavalla mittarilla kutsua tuota puolueettomaksi "tutkimukseksi"? Miksi ihmeessä Tampereen ratikkayhtiö julkaisisi jotain negatiivista itsestään?

----------


## iiko

> https://mvlehti.net/2019/05/29/timpe...GQv2qxYqExyh_Y
> 
> Pakko linkata tämäkin tänne, varsin osuvasti kirjoitettu vaikka varsin radikaali teksti onkin. Eikä ole ihan tuulesta temmattua sisältöä...


Timpe Ahonen ja mvlehti. Kaksi maailman uskottavinta tiedonlähdettä. Mitä seuraavaksi?

----------


## Bussimies

> https://mvlehti.net/2019/05/29/timpe...GQv2qxYqExyh_Y
> 
> Pakko linkata tämäkin tänne, varsin osuvasti kirjoitettu vaikka varsin radikaali teksti onkin. Eikä ole ihan tuulesta temmattua sisältöä...
> 
> Voidaanko millään vakavalla mittarilla kutsua tuota puolueettomaksi "tutkimukseksi"? Miksi ihmeessä Tampereen ratikkayhtiö julkaisisi jotain negatiivista itsestään?


Kaikella kunnioituksella Eppu, mutta jos tänne alkaa ilmestyä mv-lehden kirjoituksia osoituksena jostakin uskottavasta lähteestä, niin aika heikoilla ollaan. Tuossa linkatussa tutkimuksessa on sentään avattu tutkimuksen taustatiedot, tilastolliset otokset, osoitelähteet ja muut tuloksiin mahdollisesti vaikuttavat tekijät kaikkien vapaasti arvioitaviksi, mukaan lukien aiemman vastaavan tutkimuksen tulokset.

En ole ylläpitäjä, mutta muutoin olisi toivottavaa, että tätä ketjua voisi käyttää nimensä mukaisesti tiedon etsimiseen Tampereen ratikkahankkeesta, aihetta koskevien uutislinkkien jakamiseen, aiheeseen liittyvien päätöksentekoprosessien seuraamiseen ja toki myös keskusteluun itse ratikkahankkeesta. Eipäs-juupas-keskustelulle, yleiselle politiikkakeskustelulle ("vihervasemmisto" sitä ja tätä), mielipidetekstien linkkailulle ja muulle yhteiskunnalliselle keskustelulle löytynee netistä (ja jopa tältä sivustolta) parempiakin foorumeita.

----------


## Multsun poika

> Kaikella kunnioituksella Eppu, mutta jos tänne alkaa ilmestyä mv-lehden kirjoituksia osoituksena jostakin uskottavasta lähteestä, niin aika heikoilla ollaan. Tuossa linkatussa tutkimuksessa on sentään avattu tutkimuksen taustatiedot, tilastolliset otokset, osoitelähteet ja muut tuloksiin mahdollisesti vaikuttavat tekijät kaikkien vapaasti arvioitaviksi, mukaan lukien aiemman vastaavan tutkimuksen tulokset.
> 
> En ole ylläpitäjä, mutta muutoin olisi toivottavaa, että tätä ketjua voisi käyttää nimensä mukaisesti tiedon etsimiseen Tampereen ratikkahankkeesta, aihetta koskevien uutislinkkien jakamiseen, aiheeseen liittyvien päätöksentekoprosessien seuraamiseen ja toki myös keskusteluun itse ratikkahankkeesta. Eipäs-juupas-keskustelulle, yleiselle politiikkakeskustelulle ("vihervasemmisto" sitä ja tätä), mielipidetekstien linkkailulle ja muulle yhteiskunnalliselle keskustelulle löytynee netistä (ja jopa tältä sivustolta) parempiakin foorumeita.


Samaa mieltä. Toivon, etten toista kertaa näe tuollaista "lähdettä".

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä pistoraidehan oli ihan poliittinen päätös. Alkuun tosiaan päätettiin siirtää raitiotien linjausta uuden Niemenrannan kaupunginosan takia Lielahden keskuksen ohi. Kun tästä syntyi vastustusta, keksi joku lautakunnassa tai kaupunginhallituksessa, että tekemällä haaran taikka pistoraiteen, ei tarvitse oikeasti valita, vedetäänkö ratikka Lielalahden vai Niemenrannan kautta. Virkamiehet tai suunnittelijat eivät ole tätä ehdottaneet. 
> 
> Siitä voi tietenkin olla kahta mieltä, kannattaako tämä linjauksen korjaus, mutta vähintäänkin se on mielekäs vaihtoehto alkuperäiselle reitille. Sen sijaan haaroittaminen on pelkkää typeryyttä ja sen väistämistä, että joskus täytyy tehdä valintoja myös hyvien vaihtoehtojen välillä. Haaroitus tosiaan puolittaa vuorovälin haarakohdasta eteenpäin ja kun ymmärrettävästi Lielahden keskusta ei ole tasavertainen pari Lentävänniemelle, synnyttää ratkaisu väistämättä tehottomuutta ja heikompaa palvelutasoa. Jos Lentävänniemen liikenne mitoittaa tarjonnan, on Lielahden haaran vaunut puolityhjiä, ja niille pitäisi keksiä vielä joku fiksu päättäri keskustassa, sillä Hervannan suunnan kysyntä tuskin on kuitenkaan kaksi kertaa isompi kuin Lentävänniemen. Jos taas mitoitus tehdään kokonaiskuorman mukaan, jää palvelutaso Lentävänniemeen liian heikoksi.
> 
> Käytännössä tietenkin tämä pistoraide voidaan aikanaan jättää ilman liikennettä, eikä muuta haittaa synny, kuin sen rakentamiseen hukatut rahat. Jotka nekin saadaan ehkä takaisin, jos pistoa päästään hyödyntämään vaikkapa juuri Ylöjärven suunnan laajennuksessa, ja jatko tehdään melko pikaiseen tuon pistoraiteeen rakentamisen jälkeen. Tai saattaapa se jäädä rakentamattakin, jos se luokitellaan kategoriaan "toinen vaihe."


Jospa vaihteeksi palattaisiin taas itse aiheeseen.

Ja kiitos tästä taustoituksesta. Hassulta tuo näyttää, mutta kaipa sen jotenkin voi ymmärtääkin. Uusi kaupunginosa, paljon asukkaita, myydään ratikkaimagolla. Joten ymmärtäähän sen, että Niemenranta vei voiton. Niin Helsingissäkin kovasti panostetaan uusien asuinalueiden ratikoihin, mutta vanhoille ei viitsitä tehdä mitään, vaikka siitä saisi silkkaa säästöä liikennettä rationalisoimalla.

Ehkä tuon voisi yrittää nähdä niinkin, että tuo sinänsä ihan hassu pisto Lielahteen on sentään parempi kuin ei ratikkaa ollenkaan ja vielä niinkin, että kun pää Ylöjärvelle on auki, niin kynnys lähteä oikeasti jatkamaan rataa, ja aika pikaisestikin, on sitten matalampi.

Linjan 3 tarjonnan määrittänee kuitenkin käytännössä Hervannan kysyntä. Jos Hervanta edellyttää 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, kuten nyt on kaavailtu, niin Lentsussa olisi sitten 15 minuutin vuoroväli. Palvelutasosta voidaan keskustella, mutta riittääkö se kapasiteetin puolesta? Tulevatko vaunut liian täyteen siellä Lentsun haaralla, jos vuoroja on vain neljä tunnissa?

Itse epäilen, että aika pian ollaan tilanteessa, jossa 7,5 minuutin vuoroväli merkitsee ruuhka-aikaan sietämättömän täysiä vaunuja Kalevan ja Hervannan välillä, ja kalustoa tarvitaan pian lisää. Jos siirrytään 5 minuutin vuoroväliin edes ruuhka-aikoina, niin sitten Lentsussa olisi jo 10 min vv, mikä olisi ihan kohtuullinen.

----------


## Eppu

> Jospa vaihteeksi palattaisiin taas itse aiheeseen.
> 
> Ja kiitos tästä taustoituksesta. Hassulta tuo näyttää, mutta kaipa sen jotenkin voi ymmärtääkin. Uusi kaupunginosa, paljon asukkaita, myydään ratikkaimagolla. Joten ymmärtäähän sen, että Niemenranta vei voiton.


Asian todellinen tausta on kuitenkin sellainen, että alunperin radan piti mennä tehtaalta Enqvistinkadulle ja sieltä Lielahdenkadulle. Samoihin aikoihin kävi kuitenkin ilmi, että kakkosvaiheen kustannusarvio olikin yhtäkkiä noussut merkittävästi ja hankkeen lobbaajille tuli paniikki. Valtuustoa oltiin hiki hatussa käännyttämässä ratikan kannalle, ja niinpä hätäratkaisuna tuotiin vaihtoehdoksi tämä lopulta valittu oikaisu. Sen jälkeen Lielahden yrittäjät S-ryhmä etunenässä ei sulattanut moista ratkaisua, vaan vaati aiempaa reittiä toteutettavaksi. Lopulta tehtiin kompromissi ja päädyttiin pistoraiteeseen. Koko prosessi olikin varsin surkuhupaisaa seurattavaa. Kuitenkaan hankkeen hylkäämisen pelossa ei uskallettu kustannusarvion noustessa pitää kiinni alkuperäisestä reitistä Lielahden kautta - mikä kuitenkin olisi ollut kokonaisuuden kannalta järkevin vaihtoehto. Hiedanrantaan olisi riittänyt yksi pysäkki alueen keskelle tehdasrakennusten eteläpuolelle. Mutka olisi ollut siltikin pienempi mitä tehtiin länsimetrolle. Mutta näin täällä Tampereella...

Mitä tulee tuohon mv-lehden juttuun, niin kieltämättä sain itsekin siitä hyvät naurut. Mutta silti koin ettei se ollut sisällöltään ihan keksittyä. Ihmiset ovat erilaisia ja meitä on moneksi. Mutta Tampereen osalta on selvää, että ratikka on jo nyt yksi suurimmista ostoskäyttäytymisen muuttumiseen vaikuttavista tekijoistä ikinä tässä kylässä. Aika näyttää palaako keskustan vetovoima entiselleen. Siihen vaikuttaa moni asia.

----------


## killerpop

> Tämä pistoraidehan oli ihan poliittinen päätös. Alkuun tosiaan päätettiin siirtää raitiotien linjausta uuden Niemenrannan kaupunginosan takia Lielahden keskuksen ohi.


Tarkoittanet tällä Hiedanrantaa, joka sekin on sangen keksitty nimi. Niemenrannan kauttahan tuo linjaus on kulkenut ymmärtääkseni jo sangen monta vuotta,

Harmittaa Lielahdessa asuvana nämä kulkemisen vaikeuttamiset. Ilmeisesti tarkoitus on koittaa saada sekä Lentävänniemessä että Lielahdessa asuvat oikasti asioimaan sinne keskustaan, kun omaan aluekeskukseen pääsy tehdään käytännössä mahdottomaksi. Tai ainahan sen voi tietty kävellä... No, ehkä jossain vaiheessa myös hoksataan, että alueen yläkouluhan jää paitsioon. Tai no saa sieltä lähimmältä pysäkiltä taapertaa sen 800 metriä.

Kakkosvaiheen osalta näkisin, että oikea laajenemissuunta olisi Vihilahti/Rantaperkiö/Härmälä. Mieluusti vielä niin, että ratikka palvelisi myös Hatanpään sairaalaa ja jatkaisi siitä sopivasti Arboretumin vierestä.
Metsohan on lähdössä tuolta Hatanpään alueelta, kunhan uudet tilat saadaan pystyyn ja se vapautuu kaupungin kehittämiseen.

Otsikossa #muuten mainitaan pikaratikkahanke, ikävä kyllä tällä ihmismassojen kulkutapatottumusten laiminlyönnilläkään siitä ei saadan yhtään sen pikaisempaa. Vaikeuttaa vaan.

----------


## Makke93

Minulle ei ole nyt ihan auennut, miksi ollaan niin varmoja että ratikan haaroittaminen lopettaisi Lentävänniemen suoran yhteyden Lielahtikeskukseen. Eihän 2.vaiheen vaikutuksista bussilinjastoon ole vielä päätetty ja jos Lielahtikeskuksessa on Lentävänniemen paikallispalvelut, niin sitten on tajottava poikittainen bussiyhteys näiden kesken, kuten nyt linjan 14 länsipää?

Mitä tulee tuohon kapasiteetin loppumisen tuomaan vuorovälin tihennykseen, sekä lisävaunuista, että vaunujen pidentämisestä on optio ja jälkimmäinen noista on kai marginaalisesti nopeampi toteuttaa, ja halvempi liikennöidä, joten tuskin vuoroväliä tihennetään ennen kuin on käytetty 47m vaunujenkin kapasiteetti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tarkoittanet tällä Hiedanrantaa, joka sekin on sangen keksitty nimi. Niemenrannan kauttahan tuo linjaus on kulkenut ymmärtääkseni jo sangen monta vuotta


Kyllä vain, Hiedanrantaa tarkoitin tosiaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:29 ----------




> Linjan 3 tarjonnan määrittänee kuitenkin käytännössä Hervannan kysyntä. Jos Hervanta edellyttää 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, kuten nyt on kaavailtu, niin Lentsussa olisi sitten 15 minuutin vuoroväli. Palvelutasosta voidaan keskustella, mutta riittääkö se kapasiteetin puolesta? Tulevatko vaunut liian täyteen siellä Lentsun haaralla, jos vuoroja on vain neljä tunnissa?
> 
> Itse epäilen, että aika pian ollaan tilanteessa, jossa 7,5 minuutin vuoroväli merkitsee ruuhka-aikaan sietämättömän täysiä vaunuja Kalevan ja Hervannan välillä, ja kalustoa tarvitaan pian lisää. Jos siirrytään 5 minuutin vuoroväliin edes ruuhka-aikoina, niin sitten Lentsussa olisi jo 10 min vv, mikä olisi ihan kohtuullinen.


Näin tietenkin on: Hervannan suunta mitoittaa. Mutta jos heilurin päätä ovat kovasti epätasapainossa, voidaan päitä yhdistää eri tavoilla, tarvittaessa myös päättää linjoja vaikkapa Pyynikintorille.

Tuon haaroituksen perusongelma on siinä, että Lielahden keskukseen ei juuri ole liikennetarvetta keskustan suunnasta. Sehän ei ole mikään merkittävä työpaikka-alue, vaan siellä on lähinnä kaupallisia palveluita. Kun rata myös kulkee Pispalan ohi rantaa pitkin ja haarautumakohta on ennen Lielahden-Lentävänniemen asutuksen alkua, ei Lielahden keskukseen meneville vuoroille oikein löydy käyttäjiä. Asetelma muistuttaa jossain määrin Länsimetroa, jossa toinen linja päättyy Tapiolaan ja toinen jatkaa Matinkylään, jolloin vuorojen kuormitukseen syntyy epätasapainoa, mutta tilanteessa, jossa Tapiolan linjan pääteasema olisi jo Keilaniemessä. Eli tällaisella konfiguraatiolla yksinkertaisesti ei voi välttää tehotonta lähes tyhjien vaunujen ajamista. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti liian pitkää vuoroväliä ja/tai liian pientä kapasiteettia kuormitetummalle linjalle.

Noin oppikirjaratkaisuna huonosti tasapainossa oleva Y-haaroitus korjataan korvaamalla Y-risteys X-risteyksellä. Kun Hiedanranta ja Lielahden keskus keskustasta katsoen sijaitsevat rinnakkain, on aika ilmeistä, että kokonaisuuden kunnollinen palvelu edellyttää kahta runkolinjaa. Tältä kannalta päätös rakentaa iso uusi kaupunginosa juuri Hiedanrantaan on todella huonosti perusteltu. Mutta luonnollisesti tällaisiin päätöksiin vaikuttaa moni muukin asia, kuin se, miten helposti joukkoliikenne on järjestettävissä. Toisaalta myös Pispalanharju tarvitsee oman runkolinjansa, eli joka tapauksessa ei kannata ajatella, että yhdellä ratikkalinjalla hoituu koko tuon alueen palvelu. Ratikka myös Pispalan valtatiellä, pisto Lielahden keskukseen ja ratikan jatko sieltä eteenpäin Ylöjärvelle, mutta miksei vaikka Lentävänniemeenkin tai Tesomaan, mahdollistaisi tasapainoisen linjastokokonaisuuden rakentamisen.

----------


## Bussimies

Hatanpään valtatien raitiotielinjan suunnittelu on edennyt (pääte)pysäkin paikasta päättämiseen. Kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi vaihtoehtovertailun perusteella pysäkin paikaksi Sorinaukion. Kattava vaihtoehtojen vertailu liitteenä päätöksessä. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut pysäkki linja-autoaseman edustalla:

http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...an_suun(95083)

----------


## Bussimies

Tampereella on taas tapahtunut sitten viime katsauksen.

Pysäkkikatostoimittajaksi valittiin syyskuussa JCDecaux:
https://www.jcdecaux.fi/uutiset/voit...atossopimuksen

Raitiotien seudullista yleissuunnitelmaa varten on avattu elokuussa oma sivusto (seuturatikka.fi):
https://rambollglobal.maps.arcgis.co...9ef52843f8e0ce

Seudullisen yleissuunnitelman ensimmäiset reittivaihtoehtokarsinnat on tehty Tampereella ja naapurikunnissa marraskuussa:
https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/577599eb-...f-a0a819252335

Kiskotöistä 95% on saatu jo valmiiksi:
https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...ja-budjetissa/

Ratajohtoihin kytkettiin jännite marraskuussa:
https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...9102019_2.html

ja tuoreimpana valtuusto päätti 25.11. rakentaa Hatanpään haaran noin 700 metrin pituisen pätkän, jolle linjan 4 liikenne ohjataan Pyynikintorin sijaan. Rakennustyöt alkavat lähes välittömästi joulu-tammikuussa ja osuus valmistuu vaiheittain vuonna 2021 - kuitenkin siten, että TAYSin linja ajaa alusta alkaen Hatanpään valtatielle ja Pyynikintorille ajaa vain linja 3 Hervannasta:
https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...5112019_6.html

----------


## Eppu

Olisi loogisempaa tehdä ensin samantien rata Härmälään ja Partolaan josta liityntäbussit pirkkalaan. Hiedanrannassa ei ole vielä mitään ja toivottavasti hallinto-oikeus ei anna lupaa järjettömille tekosaarille. Sittenpä palanen kansallismaisemaa säästyisi tärkeän pohjavesialueen kanssa tuholta. 
Vaan täystuhoahan toki koko kiskohanke on ollut alusta asti...

----------


## Melamies

> Olisi loogisempaa tehdä ensin samantien rata Härmälään ja Partolaan josta liityntäbussit pirkkalaan. Hiedanrannassa ei ole vielä mitään ja toivottavasti hallinto-oikeus ei anna lupaa järjettömille tekosaarille. Sittenpä palanen kansallismaisemaa säästyisi tärkeän pohjavesialueen kanssa tuholta. 
> Vaan täystuhoahan toki koko kiskohanke on ollut alusta asti...


Entä rantatunneli sitten? Tehtiin tunneli tonttimaan saamiseksi (ja pidennettiin sitä kikkaillen, jotta saatiin Suomen pisin tunneli) tuhoamalla yksi Suomen hienoimmista rantateistä. Se oli täystuhoa.

----------


## Bussimies

> Olisi loogisempaa tehdä ensin samantien rata Härmälään ja Partolaan josta liityntäbussit pirkkalaan.


Härmälään ei päästä rakentamaan vielä vuosikausiin. Edes yleissuunnitelma ei ole vielä vuoteen valmis, toteutussuunnitelman tekijät pitää kilpailuttaa, itse toteutussuunnitelman tekoon menee toista vuotta ja rakentajat pitää kilpailuttaa. Realistista olisi aloittaa rakentaminen vuosien 2023-2025 välillä, jos toteutussuunnittelusta tehtäisiin päätös esimerkiksi vuonna 2021 tai 2022. Joka tapauksessa päätöksen tehnee seuraava valtuusto.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Maankäyttö Härmälän suunnassa on jo nyt riittävää sille, että raitiotie olisi bussiliikennettä edullisempaa. Myöskin bussien kanssa alkaa olla kapasiteetissa ongelmia. Asetelma on ennenminkin niin, että tässä suunnassa ei oikein voi rakentaa uutta, ennen kuin raitiotie on tehty. Raitiotie Partolaan asti olisi siis järkevä tehdä mahdollisimman pikaisesti ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä länsisuunnassa tapahtuu.

----------


## Bussimies

> Maankäyttö Härmälän suunnassa on jo nyt riittävää sille, että raitiotie olisi bussiliikennettä edullisempaa. Myöskin bussien kanssa alkaa olla kapasiteetissa ongelmia. Asetelma on ennenminkin niin, että tässä suunnassa ei oikein voi rakentaa uutta, ennen kuin raitiotie on tehty. Raitiotie Partolaan asti olisi siis järkevä tehdä mahdollisimman pikaisesti ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä länsisuunnassa tapahtuu.


Tämä on totta. Koitin kommentissani lähinnä tuoda esiin sen, että "mahdollisimman pikaisesti" tarkoittaa lyhimmilläänkin vielä useiden vuosien odottelua. Vaikka suunnittelua kiirehdittäisiin, rakentamaan ei oikein millään päästä ainakaan ennen vuotta 2022 ja kalustohankintaankin on varattava aikansa. Sinänsä kyllä kannatan kiirehtimistä, sillä Härmälä tosiaan on ylikuormittunut jo nyt.

----------


## Eppu

> Maankäyttö Härmälän suunnassa on jo nyt riittävää sille, että raitiotie olisi bussiliikennettä edullisempaa. Myöskin bussien kanssa alkaa olla kapasiteetissa ongelmia. Asetelma on ennenminkin niin, että tässä suunnassa ei oikein voi rakentaa uutta, ennen kuin raitiotie on tehty. Raitiotie Partolaan asti olisi siis järkevä tehdä mahdollisimman pikaisesti ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä länsisuunnassa tapahtuu.


Kun hatanpään vt:n kiskot päätettiin varsin erikoisella prosessilla lopulta rakentaa niin olisikin järkeenkäypää nyt jatkaa tätä erikoista prosessia ja vaihtaa kakkosvaiheeksi härmälä läntisen osuuden tilalle. Kiirettä ei Lielahden-Lentävänniemen suunnassa ole.

----------


## Ketorin

Tällaisena väliunelmana ehdoittaisin joko tällaista tai tällaista linjajärjestelyä vaikkapa vuosikymmenen tai yli mittaiseen odotteluun laajentelun suhteen:

B1: Vieritie, Ratina, Pyynikintori, Vieritie (10 min) ruuhka 7,5 min
B2: Vieritie, Pyynikintori, Ratina, Vieritie (10 min) ruuhka 7,5 min
ja kesäisin joka toinen vuoro jatkaa Särkänniemeen

Tai miten voinee käydä ennenpitkää:
B: Vieritie, Ratina, Pyynikintori - Pyynikintori, Ratina, Vieritie (7.5 min) ja ruuhka suorana Pyynikintori, Vieritie - Vieritie, Pyynikintori

----------


## Melamies

> Entä rantatunneli sitten? Tehtiin tunneli tonttimaan saamiseksi (ja pidennettiin sitä kikkaillen, jotta saatiin Suomen pisin tunneli) tuhoamalla yksi Suomen hienoimmista rantateistä. Se oli täystuhoa.


Ratikka ja tunneli oli koplattu poliittisessa päätöksenteossa. Tunnelin tekeminen sinne minne ei oikeasti tarvita tunnelia, näytti taas typeryytensä. Tulipalovaaran vuoksi kolarin selvittely on vaikeaa ja hidasta:

Maksumuurin takana, mutta pääasia selviää: https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/54e97004-...e-8e5f6c271a48

Rantatunneli on Tampereen historian pöljin liikenneinfrasatsaus. Nähtäväksi jää onko ratikka paras tai melkein paras.

----------


## Eppu

> Nähtäväksi jää onko ratikka paras tai melkein paras.


Riippuu varmaan keneltä kysyy. Mä en ole innoissani. Jos itse listaisin hankkeita paremmuusjärjestykseen niin kiskot olis jossain ihan loppupäässä.

Ylipäätään yhtälö jossa samanaikaisesti rakennetaan keskustaan lisää ja tiivistetään sekä vähennetään katutilaa samassa suhteessa, on aikalailla mielipuolista touhua.

----------


## hylje

Miten niin katutila vähenee? Katutilaa on joukkoliikennekaistakin. Ja joukkoliikennekaistat nostavat henkilöliikenteen kapasiteettia verrattuna yleisen liikenteen kaistoihin. Jos niillä voi ajaa tosi isoja joukkoliikennevälineitä, kapasiteetti kasvaa vielä lisää kun voidaan rakentaa entistäkin pidempiä pysäkkejä.

----------


## Eppu

> Miten niin katutila vähenee? Katutilaa on joukkoliikennekaistakin. Ja joukkoliikennekaistat nostavat henkilöliikenteen kapasiteettia verrattuna yleisen liikenteen kaistoihin. Jos niillä voi ajaa tosi isoja joukkoliikennevälineitä, kapasiteetti kasvaa vielä lisää kun voidaan rakentaa entistäkin pidempiä pysäkkejä.


Katutila vähenee, koska 1) katuja suljetaan ja kaistoja vähennetään etenkin keskustan pääkaduilta. Kun ennen oli bussikaistat niin nyt on vain yksi kaista per suunta ja tämä tukkii varsin tehokkaasti kaiken liikenteen. Ratikka ei ole avuksi tähän seikkaan. Sittenkin kun ratikka aloittaa, ovat nämä kiskokaistat enimmäkseen tyhjinä. Muutama vaunu sitä pitkin menee suuntaansa kymmenessä minuutissa, muuten ne ovat autiona. Olisi ollut järkevämpää tehdä joukkoliikennekaistat kaikelle joukkoliiikenteelle aina Teiskontieltä/Sammonkadulta Pyynikintorille asti eikä pelkästään Hämeenkadulle. Kun enin osa busseistakin siirretään muualle, niin liikenne ei pääse tukkiutumaan.
2) Edelliseen seikkaan liittyvä mainitsemani yhtälö on keskustan massiivinen lisärakentaminen joka väistämättä tuo myös henkilöautoliikennettä keskustaan. (Toki osa on jo luovuttanut eikä tule asioimaan keskustaan lainkaan kun sinne on niin vaikeaa mennä.) Katutilan vähentäminen ja lisärakentaminen on hankala yhtälö joka väistämättä lisää ruuhkia. Tämä on realiteetti jota nykyään valtaapitävät vihervassariutopistit eivät halua nähdä.

----------


## hylje

Realiteetit ja realiteetit. Toinen nimitys kaistalle joka on suurimman osan ajasta tyhjä on ruuhkaton kaista, eli sujuvan liikenteen edellytys. Onneksi suunnittelukoulukunta joka haluaa laittaa keskustaliikenteen lopulliseen ruuhkaan on tappiolla Tampereella.

----------


## Heikki K

> Kun hatanpään vt:n kiskot päätettiin varsin erikoisella prosessilla lopulta rakentaa niin olisikin järkeenkäypää nyt jatkaa tätä erikoista prosessia ja vaihtaa kakkosvaiheeksi härmälä läntisen osuuden tilalle. Kiirettä ei Lielahden-Lentävänniemen suunnassa ole.


Ei ehkä ole kiirettä, mutta suunnitelmia on työstetty aika pitkään. Santalahteen asti on jo katujärjestelypiirustukset, ja jatkoa kuulemma valmistuu vielä tänä vuonna. Optimistisestikin arvioiden sanoisin, että 2-3  vuotta menee ennenkuin Pirkkalan suunnalla oltaisiin tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ei ehkä ole kiirettä, mutta suunnitelmia on työstetty aika pitkään. Santalahteen asti on jo katujärjestelypiirustukset, ja jatkoa kuulemma valmistuu vielä tänä vuonna. Optimistisestikin arvioiden sanoisin, että 2-3  vuotta menee ennenkuin Pirkkalan suunnalla oltaisiin tässä vaiheessa.


Tämä riippuu käsittääkseni siitä, onko tarpeen tehdä asemakaavamuutoksia. Ratikasta Linja-autoasemalle pystyttiin päättämään aika nopeasti, koska nyt pysytään olemassa olevalla katualueella. Silloin ratikkaa varten riittää pelkkä katusuunnitelma. Aikajänteeksi tulee 2 - 3 vuotta, jos asemakaavamuutokset ovat tarpeen. Joskin ihan käytännölliseltä kannaltakin voi useamman vuoden suunnitteluaika olla tarpeen, koska Viinikan puhdistamon tilalle suunnitellaan uutta kaupunginosaa: sen liikennejärjestelyillä voi olla paljonkin vaikutusta Hatanpään valtatien järjestelyihin.

Mutta jos katualueella voidaan pysyä ja melko nopealla tarkastelulla päästään varmuuteen, että raitiotien voi asemoida Hatanpään valtatielle niin, että Viinikanlahden uuden kaupunginosan liikennejärjestelyt eivät siihen vaikuta, niin nopea eteneminen tässäkään suunnassa ei ole mahdotonta.

----------


## 339-DF

Vähän yllätyin, kun näin Hatanpään valtatien rataosuuden hinnan: 23 miljoonaa. Se on kuitenkin kokonaisuutta ajatellen erinomainen ja tärkeä lisä rataverkkoon sekä liikenteen säännöllisyyden että verkon kattavuuden näkökulmasta. Ja onhan se myös varautumista tulevaisuuteen. Ei tuo raha hukkaan mene.

----------


## 8.6

> Vähän yllätyin, kun näin Hatanpään valtatien rataosuuden hinnan: 23 miljoonaa. Se on kuitenkin kokonaisuutta ajatellen erinomainen ja tärkeä lisä rataverkkoon sekä liikenteen säännöllisyyden että verkon kattavuuden näkökulmasta. Ja onhan se myös varautumista tulevaisuuteen. Ei tuo raha hukkaan mene.


Ainakin 8 Atalasta, 38 Hervannasta (toinen ratikka menee, muttei monilta välipysäkeiltä), 270 Irjalasta ja 170 Vehmaisista ovat jatkossa TAYS:in liityntäliikenteen varassa. Uusi ratikan reitti ei palvele niiden liityntäliikennettä samaan tapaan kuin Pyynikintorille menevä. Ei pääse Keskustorille, Sokokselle, moniin keskustan toimistoihin, pääkirjastoon jne. toisin kuin nykyisin. Linja-autoasemalle ja Ratinaan ei ole yhtä monilla asiaa. Samoin TAYS:ilta tulijat eivät pääse ratikalla näihin paikkoihin, mutta jää sinne sentään suoria bussejakin.

----------


## Makke93

Hesari uutisoi että Tampereen vaunuja saatetaan joutua pidentämään jo parin vuoden sisällä liikenteen aloituksesta https://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/art-2000006398606.html. Artikkelin mukaan vuoroväliä lyhennettäisiin kuitenkin ensin ennen vaunujen pidentämistä. 

Olin ymmärtänyt, että vuoroväliä rajoittaisi jo aloitusvaiheessa luotettavan liikennöinnin toleranssit, mutta linjojen yhteinen osuus onkin nyt aika lyhyt, vain 1,2km. Vastaa siis matkaa Arkadiankadun risteyksestä Mannerheimintietä Oopperalle. Näin lyhyellä osuudella ei taida ehtiä tulla merkittäviä häiriöitä linjoista toisilleen hyvinkin tieheällä vuorovälillä.

----------


## aki

Yllätyskäänne: Tampereelle tulee testivaunuksi Saksasta tuotu käytetty TW6000-mallinen vaunu. Vaunuja on valmistettu vuosina 1974-1992 ja Tampereelle tuleva vaunu on vuosimallia 1981 https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11208651

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jäsen akin viestiin liittyen, Rissasella on tällä kertaa kuljetettavaa Tampereelle: Linkki ulkomaiselle foorumille. Tämä on paluusivu, menomatkalla Suomesta Saksan Schöneicheen vietiin Artic.

----------


## Melamies

> Jäsen akin viestiin liittyen, Rissasella on tällä kertaa kuljetettavaa Tampereelle: Linkki ulkomaiselle foorumille. Tämä on paluusivu, menomatkalla Suomesta Saksan Schöneicheen vietiin Artic.


Onkohan paluukuormaa, kun tuo palautetaan Saksaan? Onko Tampereelle tilattu esim kunnossapitovaunu?

----------


## Bussimies

> Onkohan paluukuormaa, kun tuo palautetaan Saksaan? Onko Tampereelle tilattu esim kunnossapitovaunu?


Vaunun palauttamisesta ei ole vielä tehty päätöksiä. Transtech on hankkinut vaunun omakseen. Tampereelle on tilattu kunnossapitokalustoksi M-B Unimog-kaksitieajoneuvo ja jo ennestään on käytössä mm. kiskopyörillä ja kunnossapitovälineillä varustettuja traktoreita sekä perässä vedettävä Vosslohin kiskojenhiomakone.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan paluukuormaa, kun tuo palautetaan Saksaan? Onko Tampereelle tilattu esim kunnossapitovaunu?


Bergenissä on vastaavasta vaunusta modattu työvaunu.

----------


## Compact

> Bergenissä on vastaavasta vaunusta modattu työvaunu.


Ei ole modattu ÜSTRAn TW6000 -tyypin kaksinivelisestä matkustajavaunusta. Bergenin hiomavaunu on yksinivelinen ja tehty jo alunperin hiomavaunuksi. Ostettu käytettynä Leipzigistä. Samanlainen hiomavaunu on käytössä ÜSTRAlla Hannoverissa. Nokat ovat näissä hiomavaunuissa samannäköiset kuin stadtbahnvaunuissakin, sillä valmistaja on sama Linke-Hofmann-Busch.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bergenin hiomavaunusta (norjaksi slipevogn) on kuva esimerkiksi jernbane.net:ssä.

----------


## Compact

Tampereen hiomaliitevaunun työskentelystä on kuvia ainakin SRS:n FB-sivuilla.

----------


## Eppu

Aamulehti: Saksalainen raitiovaunu on saapunut Hervantaan

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.3.2020

Raitiotieallianssi kertoo, että Tampereen raitiotien testiajot alkavat - testivaunu katuverkolla 18.3. alkaen. Kuvagalleria JNo-foto taas kertoo, että testivaunun pystyi havaitsemaan ulkosalla Hervannantieltä käsin jo maanantaina 16.3. Tästä se alkaa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Sähkövika esti Tampereen testiratikan ensimmäisen koeajon  uusi yritys puoliltapäivin
https://www.is.fi/tampereen-seutu/ar...006443776.html

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Hieman lisää uutisointia päättyneen päivän tilanteesta (tai siis IS:n videota katsellen GalileoGalilei-legendoja mukaillen, "Se kulkee sittenkin" !!!):
https://www.is.fi/tampereen-seutu/ar...006444501.html
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11260978

----------


## Bussimies

Käynnissä oleviin seuturatikan suunnitelmiin otetaan mukaan myös Vuoreksen suunta. Muilla suunnilla tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä valmistuvat selvitykset ovat yleissuunnitelmatasoisia, Vuoreksen suunnalle tehdään tässä vaiheessa esisuunnitelma.

http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vira...on_han(132509)

Vuoreksen suunta on ollut puheissa yhtenä mahdollisena laajenemissuuntana jo vuosia sitten, mm. aluetta jo suunniteltaessa ja rakennettaessa sitä markkinoitiin tulevalla ratikalla. Viime vuosina aihe on painunut unholaan, mutta esimerkiksi Tamperelainen uutisoi Vuoreksen puistokadulle tehdystä aluevaraustarkastelusta vuonna 2017:

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...a-katso-tarkat

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kaupunginhallitus päätti 20.4., että läntinen jatko-osuus jaetaan kahteen osaan eli osiin 2A ja 2B. 2A käsittää osuuden Pyynikintori - Santalahti ja 2B Santalahdesta Lentävänniemeen. Valtuusto päättää länsijatkeesta lokakuussa.

Lue lisää Tamperelaisen nettiuutisesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ainakin 8 Atalasta, 38 Hervannasta (toinen ratikka menee, muttei monilta välipysäkeiltä), 270 Irjalasta ja 170 Vehmaisista ovat jatkossa TAYS:in liityntäliikenteen varassa. Uusi ratikan reitti ei palvele niiden liityntäliikennettä samaan tapaan kuin Pyynikintorille menevä. Ei pääse Keskustorille, Sokokselle, moniin keskustan toimistoihin, pääkirjastoon jne. toisin kuin nykyisin. Linja-autoasemalle ja Ratinaan ei ole yhtä monilla asiaa. Samoin TAYS:ilta tulijat eivät pääse ratikalla näihin paikkoihin, mutta jää sinne sentään suoria bussejakin.


Minulta jäi tämä näkökohta vailla huomiota tuon julkaisuhetkellä, mutta on tuossa pointtinsa. Maailmalla on jonkin verran raitioteitä, joiden verkko muistuttaa X-kirjainta. Kahden linjan puitteissa liikenne on tietenkin hyvin selkeätä järjestää tähän mennessä esitetyllä tavalla, varsinkin jos toisella kahdella haaralla on hyvin vahva kysyntä ja kahdella muulla hieman alempi. Mutta on muitakin vaihtoehtoja. En näe mitään ongelmaa esimerkiksi siinä, että vaikkapa TAYSin haaralta johdettaisiin - ainakin ruuhka-aikana - vielä yksi linja Pyynikintorille, ja vastaavasti neljäs linja Hervannasta / Hervantajärveltä Sorin aukiolle. Voisi neljän linjan mallia toki soveltaa laajemminkin kuin vain ruuhka-aikoina. Elokuun 2021 aloitus on varmasti kuitenkin selkeintä toteuttaa nyt esitetyllä tavalla eli kahden linjan mallilla. Aivan varmasti, kun verkosto aikanaan laajenee eri suuntiin, linjojen uudelleenjärjestely tulee ajankohtaiseksi.

Tallinnan raitioteiden vastaavan muotoinen verkosto on ollut pitkän aikaa tuolla neljän linjan periaatteella liikennöity. Lentolenttähaara vähän muutti X:n muotoa, mutta perusidea säilytettiin.

----------


## Eppu

> En näe mitään ongelmaa esimerkiksi siinä, että vaikkapa TAYSin haaralta johdettaisiin - ainakin ruuhka-aikana - vielä yksi linja Pyynikintorille, ja vastaavasti neljäs linja Hervannasta / Hervantajärveltä Sorin aukiolle. Voisi neljän linjan mallia toki soveltaa laajemminkin kuin vain ruuhka-aikoina. Elokuun 2021 aloitus on varmasti kuitenkin selkeintä toteuttaa nyt esitetyllä tavalla eli kahden linjan mallilla. Aivan varmasti, kun verkosto aikanaan laajenee eri suuntiin, linjojen uudelleenjärjestely tulee ajankohtaiseksi.


Eihän tuossa mitään ongelmaa ole jos aikataulutetaan niin että vaihto vaunusta toiseen onnistuu odottamalla jossain sen 3-4 min. Silti sitä sopii miettiä onko se parempi kuin nyt kun suoria yhteyksiä on monilla väleillä enemmänkin.

----------


## Eppu

Ensimmäinen vaunu saapuu kotiinsa viikonloppuna: https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/1807443

----------


## Melamies

> Ensimmäinen vaunu saapuu kotiinsa viikonloppuna: https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/1807443


 Ylen uutinen samasta aiheesta: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11358446

Onpa kummallista, että Otanmäen tehtaalla ei vielä ole normaaliraiteista koeajapätkää. Sellainen varmaan tulee sinne jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Melamies

Ratikkakuljetus on liikkeellä ja ratikan "suojaus" ei juurikaan estä hahmottamasta sen muotoja ja olemusta:

("Vaunu tuodaan Tampereelle osittain keskeneräisenä. Ratikan kuljetus tapahtuu hiljaisen liikenteen aikana ja vaunu suojataan sen ajaksi. ")

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11364238

----------


## Makke93

Yllättävän samannäköinen verrattuna kuvituskuviin tuo ratikka. Jotenkin tuli oletettua, että keulien kuperat otsat näyttäis paljon huonommilta oikeassa maailmassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Olisi muuten kiinnostava tietää, mitä tuolle Saksan Hannoverista tuodulle koeajoraitiovaunulle tapahtuu sitten kun koeajot sillä on ajettu? Oliko se niin että sen omistaa Skoda-Transtech, vai kuka? Käytetäänkö sitä jossain muussa kaupungissa vastaaviin koeajoihin vai romutetaanko se, vai myydäänkö se esim Puolaan? Voisiko joku täällä Suomessa ostaa sen? Käyttökohteita ei nyt sillä ole kovin montaa Tampereen lisäksi, ellei raideleveyttä saada muutettua, mutta jos rakentaa oman radan jonnekin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> "Vaunu tuodaan Tampereelle osittain keskeneräisenä. Ratikan kuljetus tapahtuu hiljaisen liikenteen aikana ja vaunu suojataan sen ajaksi."


Riihimäen ABC:n tienoilla on kai liikenne ollut hiljaista n. klo 17, kun ratikkaa on siellä päin viety tuolloin Aamulehden mukaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:29 ----------

Ja sama kuljetus tuli vastaan Iittalan moottoritieliitymän eteläpuolella noin klo 19. Oma havainto, en kuitenkaan kirjannut sitä tuonne Tampereen raitiovaunu -havaintoketjuun, koska havaintopaikalta on vielä joitakin kymmeniä kilometrejä Tampereelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiskoja on asennettu maahan myös Hatanpään valtatiellä. Nyt on kiskoja sitten maassa kaikilla neljällä ratahaaralla, joskin Sorin aukion haara on aluksi kovin lyhyt ja tässä vaiheessa se on hyvin keskeneräinen. Kuvia sieltä ja muualtakin radan varrelta täällä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kiskoja on asennettu maahan myös Hatanpään valtatiellä. Nyt on kiskoja sitten maassa kaikilla neljällä ratahaaralla, joskin Sorin aukion haara on aluksi kovin lyhyt ja tässä vaiheessa se on hyvin keskeneräinen. Kuvia sieltä ja muualtakin radan varrelta täällä.


Saitkos vaunusta kuvia? Se kai siellä jo liikkuu, ihan katuverkolla siis.

Onkos se nyt sitten TROY 1?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Saitkos vaunusta kuvia? Se kai siellä jo liikkuu, ihan katuverkolla siis


Tähän mennessä on liikkunut varikon ulkopuolella vain aamuöisin. La ja su on tarkoitus liikkua päivemmälläkin etenkin Turtolan ja Hallilan suunnalla. Perjantaiaamupäivän ajeluita ei päästykään toteuttamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Raitiovaununkuljettajaksi Tampereelle on hakenut 568 henkilöä.

----------


## Bussimies

Tampereen raitiotien osan 2 (Pyynikintori-Lentävänniemi) materiaaleista suurin osa on valmistunut lausuntokierrokselle. Materiaaleihin liitetään vielä elokuun aikana kustannuslaskelma sekä joitakin liitteitä. Koko päätöksentekomateriaali saatuine lausuntoineen esitellään kaupunginvaltuuston iltakoulussa 7.9.2020.

Asia selviää kaupunginhallituksen 10.8. kokouksen esityslistalta: https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...ntavan(148087)

Itse materiaalit liitteineen löytyvät kaupungin Raitiotie-sivuilta osiosta suunnitelmat ja selvitykset: https://www.tampere.fi/liikenne-ja-k...lvitykset.html

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitoksia! Näitä on ilo katsella.

Kvston iltakoulu... Milloin päätös radan rakentamisesta tehdään kvstossa?

Muoks: Raition 2/20 mukaan lokakuussa olisi kvston päätöskokous. Santalahteen asti valmis 2023, Lentsuun 2025.

----------


## Bussimies

> Kvston iltakoulu... Milloin päätös radan rakentamisesta tehdään kvstossa?
> 
> Muoks: Raition 2/20 mukaan lokakuussa olisi kvston päätöskokous. Santalahteen asti valmis 2023, Lentsuun 2025.


Tavoiteaikataulun mukaan päätöksenteko etenee seuraavasti: 

Kh 31.8.2020: Osan 2 alustava lausuntoyhteenveto ja iltakoulun aineisto (sisältää tavoitekustannuksen) sekä seuturatikan ratavaraukset Tampereen alueella
Kv 7.9.2020 iltakoulu: Osa 2 ja seuturatikan varaukset Tampereen alueella
Kh 28.9.2020: Osan 2 päätösaineisto ja seuturatikan varaukset valtuustolle
Kv 19.10.2020: (Rakentamis)päätökset osa 2 ja päätökset seuturatikan ratavarauksista Tampereen alueella

Lisäksi Ylöjärven, Kangasalan ja Pirkkalan valtuustot päättävät marraskuussa seuturatikan ratavarauksista omien alueidensa osalta.

Rakentamisaikataulussa pyritään tämän aineiston mukaan saamaan rata Lentävänniemeen asti liikennöitäväksi jo vuoden 2024 lopulla, mikäli lupa-asiat Järvikaupungin täyttötöitä koskien saadaan kuntoon ajoissa.

----------


## Eppu

> Rakentamisaikataulussa pyritään tämän aineiston mukaan saamaan rata Lentävänniemeen asti liikennöitäväksi jo vuoden 2024 lopulla, mikäli lupa-asiat Järvikaupungin täyttötöitä koskien saadaan kuntoon ajoissa.


Vaan nämä lupa-asiat eivät ole menneet (onneksi) kovinkaan putkeen viime aikoina ja toivottavaa on että hallinto-oikeudessa ollaan viisaita ja torpataan tämä tekosaarihanke mikä sinänsä olisi ympäristörikos toteutuessaan. Samoin Hiedanranta toteutuessaan on varsin kyseenalainen hanke. En itse muuttaisi paikkaan, jonka maaperässä on myrkkyjä teollisuustoiminnasta vuosikymmenien ajalta - en vaikka kuinka väittäisivät että kaikki olisi puhdistettu. Kaiken kukkuraksi tämä rakennusbuumi Lielahden-Lentävänniemen alueella taitaa olla hieman ylimitoitettua, kun asunnot eivät oikein tunnu menevän kaupaksi. Ja miksi menisikään kun niistä pyydetään ylihintaa.
Jos ratikka pitää väen väkisin tehdä, kääntäisin katseen mielummin Hatanpään valtatien ja Härmälän suuntaan jossa olisi asiakkaat jo valmiina.

----------


## Bussimies

Raitiotien kakkosvaiheen tilannekatsaus tavoitekustannuksineen on tulossa valtuuston käsiteltäväksi maanantain 31.8. kokoukseen. Esittelymateriaali on linkin takana liitteenä:

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...ilanne(150951)

Samassa kokouksessa esitellään myös päätösehdotukset seudullisen raitiotien reittivarauksista, jotka löytyvät niin ikään linkin takaa liitteenä:

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...telman(150950)

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt olisi kyllä kiva kuulla kaupunkia tuntevien foorumilaisten näkemyksiä valituista linjauksista. Ei näihin oikein osaa sanoa mitään, kun aluetta ei tunne, mutta Tenniskadun kierto ja Messukeskuksen jääminen kauas radasta mietityttävät.

----------


## Butters

Tenniskadun kierron pointtina on käsittääkseni tuleva asuinalueen rakennus golfkentän alueelle.

----------


## Eppu

> Tenniskadun kierto ja Messukeskuksen jääminen kauas radasta mietityttävät.


Tenniskadun kautta linjaus on luonnollista jos sinne rakennetaan samanlaisia rumia kerrostaloja kuin Niemenrantaan ja Tampellaan. Sen sijaan Ilmailunkatu on sulaa hulluutta kun siellä ei ole oikein mitään. Nuolialantiellä olisi jo nyt asiakkaita riitämiin. Liitteen kartoissa on yllättävää se, että niissä ei ole mitään mainintaa Ylöjärven asemasta siinä mielessä että siellä voisi joskus kaukojunat pysähtyä. Oletin että sellainen vielä joskus tulee, ja silloin olisi fiksua pykätä radan päälle jonkinlainen betonikansi matkakeskuksineen.

----------


## Bussimies

> Nyt olisi kyllä kiva kuulla kaupunkia tuntevien foorumilaisten näkemyksiä valituista linjauksista. Ei näihin oikein osaa sanoa mitään, kun aluetta ei tunne, mutta Tenniskadun kierto ja Messukeskuksen jääminen kauas radasta mietityttävät.


Omana näkemyksenäni kommentoin linjauksia näin:

Koilliskeskuksen/Lamminrahkan suunta:

-Tenniskadun linjaus on mielestäni looginen, kun miettii, miten alue tulee rakentumaan. Silloin raitiotie palvelee suurimman asiakaspotentiaalin keskellä talojen välissä, eikä ison maantien vierellä. Ruotulan asiakaspotentiaali Teiskontien toisella puolella on suhteellisen pientä, mutta lähellä Teiskontietä asuville matka pysäkille ei muodostune Tenniskadun linjauksellakaan kohtuuttomaksi. Tilannetta voi verrata jossain määrin Hallilaan, jossa rata koukkaa metsän läpi viereisten kerrostalojen läheltä, sen sijaan että kulkisi suoraan Hervannan valtaväylän vierustaa. Hallilan pysäkin alueelle tosin on pitkällä tähtäimellä tahtoa kaavoittaa lisää asumista.

-Piettasenkadun linjaus on mielestäni paras, vaikka Mäentakusenkatu vaikuttaa intuitiivisesti paremmalta kulkiessaan keskellä asutusta. Mäentakusenkadulla kuitenkin toisella puolen katua on pelkkää pienasutusta ja alueen suurimmat kerrostalokeskittymät ovat sittenkin lähempänä Piettasenkatua. Alue on vähän hankala, koska saavutettavuudeltaan paras linjaus kulkisi Piettasenkadun ja Mäentakusenkadun puolivälissä. Se on kuitenkin luontoarvoiltaan tärkeä paikka, joten sinne ratikkaa ei vain oikein voi vetää. Piettasenkadun linjauksella radasta saadaan myös suorempi, sillä Mäentakusenkadun jälkeen Rissoon päin mentäessä tulisi kaksikin tiukkaa kurvia.

Härmälän/Pirkkalan suunta:

-Nuolialantie ehdottomasti. Nuolialantietä kulkevat bussit ovat tupaten täynnä ruuhka-aikoina ja siellä lisäkapasiteettia tarvitaan selkeästi eniten jo nyt. Ilmailunkadulla Pirkkahalli on marginaalisesti saavutettavampi, mutta mielestäni satunnaisia tapahtumia ja niiden aiheuttamia kuljetustarpeita ei pidä priorisoida asukkaiden enemmistön päivittäisten kulkemistarpeiden edelle. Härmälänrannan uusi ja edelleen kasvava suuri asuinalue vaatii ratikan Nuolialantielle.

-Pirkkalan puolta en Partolan jälkeen niin hyvin tunne, mutta kuntakeskus eli Suuppa vaikuttaa kaikin puolin loogiselta päätepysäkiltä, kuten päätösehdotus kuuluu. Terveyskeskus toki voisi puoltaa myös paikkaansa, mutta saattaisi nostaa kustannuksia ainakin aluksi ylitse Pirkkalan kantokyvyn.

Ylöjärven suunta:

-Turvesuonkatu/kantatie vaikuttaa liikenteellisesti toimivimmalta ratkaisulta. Kunhan nyt saataisiin Lentävänniemen ratikoista joka toinen tuonne Enqvistinkadulle/Prisman eteen aluksi.

-Ylöjärven haaran toteuttaminen menisi sen verran pitkälle tulevaisuuteen (arvioni vähintään 10+ vuotta), että järkevintä lienee päätösehdotuksen tavoin seurata myös maankäytön kehittymistä esim. kantatien varrella. Myös Ylöjärven mahdolliset peliliikkeet lähijunan suhteen kannattaa selvittää ensin.

Saarenmaan suunta:

-Tämä hanke kannattaa yksinkertaisesti laittaa jäihin. En näe perusteluja lähteä rakentamaan jälleen uutta metsälähiötä ison teollisuusalueen taakse, joka väistämättä on liikenteellisesti pussinperä. Sellaisen alueen liikenne, mikäli alue koskaan lähtee rakentumaan, kannattaa hoitaa busseilla.

Vuores:

"Villinä korttina" mukaan otettu Vuores, jonka tarkempi selvitys valmistuu vasta myöhemmin, kannattaa kyllä katsoa. Aluettahan markkinoitiin vahvasti tulevalla raitiotiellä alkuaikoina. Vuoreksen asukaspotentiaali kyllä riittää raitiotielle kirkkaasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuossa mainittiin Hallilan pysäkin sijainti, ja radan linjaus siinä kohdassa. Tuon paikan pohjoispuolella on Hervannan valtaväylän ja vt9:n eritasoliittymä, jolla on ollut varmasti todella paljon vaikutusta raitiotien linjaukseen. Koukkaus länteen (Hervannan valtaväylän suhteen) ei todellakaan huononna kävely-yhteyttä Hallilan pysäkiltä Pehkusuonkadun ja paikallisen Salen lähistön osoitteisiin, mutta ei pysäkin sijainti nytkään toteutuvalla tavalla mielestäni ole sitä, mitä korkealuokkaiselta liikennejärjestelmältä voisi joku ehkä odottaa. En nyt lähde tässä kritisoimaan sen kummemmin tätä asiaa, hyvin pitkälti valmiiksi rakennetuihin yhdyskuntiin raiteiden sovittaminen vaatii kompromissinsa, tämä on yksi sellainen eikä lopulta huonoimmastakaan päästä. Ja jos pysäkin lähelle löytyy uutta maankäyttöä joskus, tilanne paranee aina vain.

Hallilan pysäkki heinäkuussa 2020. Kuvan vasemmassa osassa näkyy Hervannan valtaväylääkin, samoin miltei valmis ratikkapysäkki. Asutusta on etenkin kuvan näkymäalueen oikealla puolella metsän takana, jonne noustaan rinnettä ylös.

Hallilan pysäkki ja Hervannan valtaväylä toiselta suunnalta katsottuna.

----------


## Multsun poika

Valmis? Kai tuohon pysäkille katos ja sivuseinät tulee koko laiturin pituudelta. Voi olla ilman niitä pirullinen paikka odotella ratikkaa purevassa talviviimassa tai kaatosateessa..

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Valmis? Kai tuohon pysäkille katos ja sivuseinät tulee koko laiturin pituudelta. Voi olla ilman niitä pirullinen paikka odotella ratikkaa purevassa talviviimassa tai kaatosateessa..


Kirjoitinkin "miltei valmis", koska jokunen asia vielä puuttuu. Koko laiturin pituista katosta en ehkä osaa odottaa, mutta katoskin sinne ilman muuta on tulossa, ja varmasti muutakin suojaa.

----------


## sub

Koilliskeskus: Sama sen enää väliä mennäänkö Tenniskadunkin kautta, kun homma vedettiin jo tuolla suunnalla köröttelyratikaksi Höyssänmutkalla.

Pirkkala: Nuolialantie.

Ylöjärvi: Lähijuna. Ratikka aivan turha vehje tuonne.

Saarenmaa: Huumorivaihtoehto, jos ei löydy enää kaivoja, joihin massia tunkea.

Vuores: Ratikka Hervantaan saakka myös tätä kautta.


Hallilan linjaus ja pysäkki melkoinen vitsi. Sen sijaan että lähdettiin pyörimään liito-oravan mukaan ja odotellaan josko siihen pysäkin kupeeseen saa joskus mahdollisesti rakennettua jonkun kerrosmökin, olisi rata ja pysäkki pitänyt väsätä valtaväylän kylkeen/väliin/ylle/alle, ja kytkeä Lukonmäkikin sujuvasti mukaan tähän pysäkkiin.

----------


## Eppu

> Pirkkala: Nuolialantie.
> 
> Ylöjärvi: Lähijuna. Ratikka aivan turha vehje tuonne.
> 
> Saarenmaa: Huumorivaihtoehto, jos ei löydy enää kaivoja, joihin massia tunkea.
> 
> Vuores: Ratikka Hervantaan saakka myös tätä kautta.


Näistä samaa mieltä. Ylöjärvelle olisi alusta asti pitänyt suunnitella lähijunaa, mutta Ylöjärven kaupunki päätti toisin.
Vuores puolestaan ei tarvi kiskoja lainkaan, kunhan myös reittivalikoimasta löytyy nopeampi reitti moottoritien kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

Eikö Ylöjärven kohdalla ollut se tilanne, että juna ja ratikka vaativat molemmat suunnilleen samansuuruisen investoinnin? Silloinhan ratikka kyllä jakelee huomattavasti monipuolisemmin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllähän tuo siltä vaikuttaa, että vaihtoehdot on tarkkaan pohdittu ja parhaat on valittu.

Tuntuu myös siltä, että NuolialantienPirkkalan suunta, vaikka sitten toistaiseksi ilman kuntarajan ylitystä, voisi olla seuraava laajenemissuunta Lentävänniemen jälkeen.

Kuinka vilkas tuo Messukeskus tosiasiassa on, onko siellä säännöllisesti suurtapahtumia? Pohdin tässä, että tuo 400500 metrin matka ratikalta messuille on sellainen, että jotain siihen olisi hyvä kehittää.

Ratikkapysäkiltä voi tietysti rakentaa, joko maantasossa tai kerrosta ylempänä, katetun kävelyreitin, jonka laatutasoa voi nostaa lentoasemilta tutuilla liukukäytävillä. Tällaisia ratkaisuja on esimerkiksi Dubain punaisella metrolinjalla, jonka asemat jäävät yllättävänkin kauas kohteista, mutta pitkät, ilmastoidut ja liukukäytävin varustetut sääsuojatut jalankulkuyhteydet luovat illuusiota hyvästä saavutettavuudesta.

Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla Messukeskusta lähinnä olevan raitiovaunupysäkin varustaminen kolmella raiteella ja kahdella pysäkkikorokkeella siten, että keskimmäinen raide johtaisi yksiraiteisena Messukeskuksen sisäänkäynnille asti. Tätä voitaisiin liikennöidä pendeliliikenteenä vain tarvittaessa, ja siirtyminen päälinjan vaunuun tapahtuisi vaivattomasti laiturin yli molemmissa suunnissa. Ratkaisu on tietysti kallis, mutta kevyellä toteutuksella tuollaisen radan saisi alle 5Me hinnalla.

Sopivin vaihdeyhteyksin radalta voisi tietysti liikennöidä suoriakin vuoroja keskustaan, mutta ne vaativatkin sitten aikamoisen määrän kalustoa ja ehkä myös kääntöraiteen rautatieaseman edustalle. Viikonloppuisin kalustoa saattaisi ollakin käytettävissä, riippuen tietysti siitä, millaisin vuorovälein muuta linjastoa silloin liikennöidään.

----------


## Melamies

> Ratikkapysäkiltä voi tietysti rakentaa, joko maantasossa tai kerrosta ylempänä, katetun kävelyreitin, jonka laatutasoa voi nostaa lentoasemilta tutuilla liukukäytävillä. Tällaisia ratkaisuja on esimerkiksi Dubain punaisella metrolinjalla, jonka asemat jäävät yllättävänkin kauas kohteista, mutta pitkät, ilmastoidut ja liukukäytävin varustetut sääsuojatut jalankulkuyhteydet luovat illuusiota hyvästä saavutettavuudesta.


Tämä on hyvä idea. Vaikka messuilla kengänpohjat kuluvatkin, on psykologisesti tärkeää päästä sinne mahdollisimman vähällä kävelyllä.

----------


## Eppu

> Kuinka vilkas tuo Messukeskus tosiasiassa on, onko siellä säännöllisesti suurtapahtumia? Pohdin tässä, että tuo 400500 metrin matka ratikalta messuille on sellainen, että jotain siihen olisi hyvä kehittää.


Tämä riippuu messukeskuksen tulevaisuudennäkymistä. Iso osa tapahtumista siirtynee uuteen areenaan kun se valmistuu ja pirkkahalli/messukeskus jäänee hieman vähemmälle käytölle. 
Pirkkalalle riittäisi varmastikin se että raiteet päättyisi partolaan ja sieltä olisi liityntäbussiyhteydet eteenpäin. Riippuu pirkkalan kuntapäättäjistä haluavatko tuhlata miljoonia asiaan jonka voi hoitaa edullisemminkin. 
Messukeskukselle riittäisi jatkossakin bussiliikenne ilman mitään turhia härpäkkeitä. Linja 14 ja tapahtumien aikaan liikennöivä, nykyisin numerolla 101 kulkeva messubussi hoitavat liikenteen keskustasta sinne nopeammin kuin kuin mahdollinen ratikka härmälän kautta, höystettynä jollakin erikoisjärjestelyllä. Tosin jos ratikka tulee niin tuo 101 voisi jatkua partolaan saakka jolloin sillä pääsisi myös ratikalle ja sen myötä pirkkalan suuntaan kätevämmin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tampereen toinen ratikka, joka on samalla ensimmäinen täysin varusteltu ratikka, saapuu paikkakunnalle viikonlopun 12. - 13.9. aikana. Vaunu esitellään yleisölle ensiksi videon avulla koronatilanteen takia. TRO:n tiedote.

----------


## Salomaa

Tampereen vaunu pysähtyy joka pysäkille. Helsingissä pysähtyy, jos joku jää pois kyydistä tai on tulossa kyytiin. Kumpi parempi ? Mitäs mieltä foorumina raitioasiantuntijat, joita täällä on paljon.

----------


## hmikko

Hankkeen oma video: Tampereen Ratikan koeajot 14.-17.9.2020 - Turtola - Kaleva -Tammela

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ihT45jcuE

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

YLE esittelyvierailulla Tampereen raitiovaunussa:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11552698

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vaunusta numero 2 on esittely myös Tampereen Ratikan sivulla. Uljaalta näyttää helsinkiläisenkin silmissä.

----------


## Eppu

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/8f43af3c-...wwNcz4owMmQWtM

Ajankohtainen kirjoitus Aamulehdessä. Tähän tekstiin voin yhtyä jo omien havaintojeni perusteella. Tampereen keskusta on merkittävästi hiljaisempi paikka kuin 4 vuotta sitten ennen ratikkapäätöstä. Kun työmaa-aika vetelee viimeisiään, ei mitään merkittävää muutosta ole tapahtunut eikä näköpiirissä sen suhteen, että tilanne palautuisi sellaiseksi kuin se oli ennen. Toki asiaan vaikuttaa tämä meneillään oleva pelonlietsonta ja valheellinen pandemia. Mutta silti, kun keskustan saavutettavuus kaikilla muilla liikennemuodoilla paitsi ratikalla on tuhottu, ei asioihin voi paljoakaan enää vaikuttaa.

----------


## Bussimies

Kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi kokouksessaan 28.9. Raitiotien osan 2 päätöksentekomateriaalin sellaisenaan ja esittää kaupunginvaltuuston 19.10. pidettävään kokoukseen päätettäväksi raitiotien osan 2 Pyynikintori-Lentävänniemi rakentamista. Materiaaliin on tullut elokuun lopun katsauksen jälkeen vielä lisää liitteitä ja se on kokonaisuudessaan tutustuttavissa linkin takana:

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...ntavan(154961)

Samassa kokouksessa kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi kaupunginvaltuuston päätettäväksi myös seudullisen raitiotien reittivaraukset Tampereen alueella. Päätös liitteineen linkin takana:

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...n_alue(154958)

Lopullista rakentamispäätöstä osasta 2 odotetaan siis kolmen viikon kuluttua valtuuston 19.10. kokouksessa.

----------


## Makke93

> Samassa kokouksessa kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi kaupunginvaltuuston päätettäväksi myös seudullisen raitiotien reittivaraukset Tampereen alueella. Päätös liitteineen linkin takana:
> 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...n_alue(154958)


Kuinkakohan tuon TAYS:n linjan haaroittaminen Vuorekseen on mietitty toteutettavaksi vuorovälien suhteen? Eikös Härmälään-päin kulkeva reitti ole juuri se, jolle piti hankkia nivelbusseja, kun kolme telibussia kymmenessä minuutissa ei riittänyt ja nimenomaan koska kyytiin ei mahduttu edes Härmälässä? Kolme telibussia vastaa yhtä Tampereen 37-metristä vaunua eli haaroittaminen Hervannnan linjan tapaan kahdeksi 10min linjaksi ei onnistu, eikä välttämättä edes pidemmillä vaunuilla kun lisäksi tulee raidekerroin ja uusrakentaminen.

Jos taas Pirkkalan linjan vuoroväliksi tulee 7,5min ja Vuorekseen joko sama tai jopa eri, niin kannattaako edes puhua saman linjan haaroista tai linjata Vuoreksen linjaa samaa reittiä keskustan läpi.

----------


## aulis

Eikö siitä tosiaan tulisi nätti ja symmetrinen verkko niin, että Vuoreksen linja kääntyisi Hämeensillalle? Ensi vaiheessa tarvitsisi jollekin pysäkille kääntöraiteen tai kolmannen laituriraiteen, mutta myöhemminhän näistä (Vuoreksen ja Hervannan linjoista) toinen voisi olla se, joka jatkaa Lielahden keskukseen ja asemalle. Vuoreksen linjan kysyntäkin saattaisi mennä melkein yksi yhteen tuon Lielahden haaran kanssa - vähän alhaisempana, kuin Hervannasta Lentävänniemeen kulkevalla linjalla.

----------


## laurira

> Kuinkakohan tuon TAYS:n linjan haaroittaminen Vuorekseen on mietitty toteutettavaksi vuorovälien suhteen? Eikös Härmälään-päin kulkeva reitti ole juuri se, jolle piti hankkia nivelbusseja, kun kolme telibussia kymmenessä minuutissa ei riittänyt ja nimenomaan koska kyytiin ei mahduttu edes Härmälässä? Kolme telibussia vastaa yhtä Tampereen 37-metristä vaunua eli haaroittaminen Hervannnan linjan tapaan kahdeksi 10min linjaksi ei onnistu, eikä välttämättä edes pidemmillä vaunuilla kun lisäksi tulee raidekerroin ja uusrakentaminen.
> 
> Jos taas Pirkkalan linjan vuoroväliksi tulee 7,5min ja Vuorekseen joko sama tai jopa eri, niin kannattaako edes puhua saman linjan haaroista tai linjata Vuoreksen linjaa samaa reittiä keskustan läpi.


Vuores ei taida edetä mitenkään

----------


## laurira

Tälläistä verkostoa on esitetty keskustelun pohjaksi.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Tälläistä verkostoa on esitetty keskustelun pohjaksi.


Olisi kovin nättiä, jos TAYSin tai Koilliskeskuksen jälkeen kyseinen rataosuus saataisiin haaroitettua johonkin, niin Vuoreksen ja Pirkkalan haarojen kanssa siitä muodostuisi samankaltainen linjapari, kuin Hervannasta Hiedanrantaan menevät linjat ovat. Tällöin Hatanpään valtatien molemmilla linjoilla voisi olla 10 min vuoroväli, niin saataisiin linjastokokonaisuudesta senkin puolesta nätti.

Disclaimer: En tunne kovin hyvin Tamperetta, kunhan fiilistelen.

----------


## laurira

> Olisi kovin nättiä, jos TAYSin tai Koilliskeskuksen jälkeen kyseinen rataosuus saataisiin haaroitettua johonkin, niin Vuoreksen ja Pirkkalan haarojen kanssa siitä muodostuisi samankaltainen linjapari, kuin Hervannasta Hiedanrantaan menevät linjat ovat. Tällöin Hatanpään valtatien molemmilla linjoilla voisi olla 10 min vuoroväli, niin saataisiin linjastokokonaisuudesta senkin puolesta nätti.
> 
> Disclaimer: En tunne kovin hyvin Tamperetta, kunhan fiilistelen.


Lännen rakentamispäätöksen jälkeen (19.10.2020) hyvin todennäköisesti keskitytään Partolaan ja Koilliskeskuksen linjaan ja aloitetaan kehitysvaihe. 
Kun tämä rakennusvaihe on valmis 2030 vuoteen mennessä on Tampereella X-muotoinen raitiotieverkosto.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Lännen rakentamispäätöksen jälkeen (19.10.2020) hyvin todennäköisesti keskitytään Partolaan ja Koilliskeskuksen linjaan ja aloitetaan kehitysvaihe. 
> Kun tämä rakennusvaihe on valmis 2030 vuoteen mennessä on Tampereella X-muotoinen raitiotieverkosto.


Miten näet itse asian, olisiko koillisen suunnassa jotain toista mahdollista kohdetta, johon haaroittaa? Ja olisiko Tampereella keskipitkällä, tai edes pitkällä aikavälillä mitään järkeä rakentaa poikittaista ratikkalinjaa?

----------


## sub

Keltainen linja ei tule toteutumaan. Saarenmaalle ei kannata mennä "ikinä" millään kiskokulkineella ja Ylöjärvikin tulee jossain vaiheessa tajuamaan, että oikea raidekulkuneuvo sinne on lähijuna, eikä ratikka.

----------


## Eppu

> Keltainen linja ei tule toteutumaan. Saarenmaalle ei kannata mennä "ikinä" millään kiskokulkineella ja Ylöjärvikin tulee jossain vaiheessa tajuamaan, että oikea raidekulkuneuvo sinne on lähijuna, eikä ratikka.


Näinhän se on. Saarenmaa on pelkkää korpea eikä sinne ole kaiketi tähän päivään mennessä edes suunniteltu mitään konkreettista. Ja nyt kun 2.vaiheesta ollaan päättämässä, tuo Lielahden haarakin jää vain varaukseksi. Entäpä jos Ylöjärven päättäjät hylkäävät koko touhun? Näinä aikoina bussiliikenne on viisas ratkaisu jotta kuntatalous ei mene täysin kuralle. 
Sama homma toki koskee myös Pirkkalaa. Aivan hyvin ratikan voi kääntää Partolassa ja tehdä sinne busseille liityntäterminaalin. Aivan kuten linjan toisessa päässä, jossa saman asian voi toteuttaa Koilliskeskukselle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ylöjärvikin tulee jossain vaiheessa tajuamaan, että oikea raidekulkuneuvo sinne on lähijuna, eikä ratikka.


Tästähän on selvityksetkin tehty, ja tulos ei ollut tämänkaltainen. Miksi ajattelet näin?

----------


## laurira

> Miten näet itse asian, olisiko koillisen suunnassa jotain toista mahdollista kohdetta, johon haaroittaa? Ja olisiko Tampereella keskipitkällä, tai edes pitkällä aikavälillä mitään järkeä rakentaa poikittaista ratikkalinjaa?


Tampereen perussäännöissä ei sallita haaroitusta, löytyy suunnitteleperusteista. Vuores olisi ollut "poikkeuslinja", mutta on taidettu unohtaa

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:20 ----------




> Keltainen linja ei tule toteutumaan. Saarenmaalle ei kannata mennä "ikinä" millään kiskokulkineella ja Ylöjärvikin tulee jossain vaiheessa tajuamaan, että oikea raidekulkuneuvo sinne on lähijuna, eikä ratikka.


Saarenmaa on epäselvä vielä, matkustaja määrät eivät vielä riitä. Ylöjärven ratikan rakennus riippuu Lielahdesta, saako kaupunki ostettua maat ratikkalinjan alta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:24 ----------




> Ja nyt kun 2.vaiheesta ollaan päättämässä, tuo Lielahden haarakin jää vain varaukseksi. Entäpä jos Ylöjärven päättäjät hylkäävät koko touhun? Näinä aikoina bussiliikenne on viisas ratkaisu jotta kuntatalous ei mene täysin kuralle.


vaihteet Ylöjärven suuntaan kuitenkin rakennetaan ja optiona raitiotien osan 2
toteutukseen kuuluu Enqvistinkadun osuus  

Ylöjärven valtuusto on kerran päättänyt ratikan tulon. 

Kuntatalous ei voi mennä kuralle, kun ratikkaa ei rakenneta veronmaksajien rahoilla vaan lainoilla.




> Sama homma toki koskee myös Pirkkalaa. Aivan hyvin ratikan voi kääntää Partolassa ja tehdä sinne busseille liityntäterminaalin. Aivan kuten linjan toisessa päässä, jossa saman asian voi toteuttaa Koilliskeskukselle.


Partolaan mennään ekassa vaiheessa ja sitten jatketaan eteenpäin. Pirkkalan valtuusto valitsee ratikkalinjat marraskuussa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tampereen perussäännöissä ei sallita haaroitusta, löytyy suunnitteleperusteista. Vuores olisi ollut "poikkeuslinja", mutta on taidettu unohtaa.


Tuo näkökohta on mielenkiintoinen. Jo Lielahden pikkupätkäkin on haaroituksen seuraus, ja Lielahden pistoltahan mahdollinen Ylöjärven linjaus alkaisi. Ja Saarenmaan haaroituksen (ilmeisesti ensisijaisin) pohjoisempi vaihtoehto erkanisi Hervantajärven päälinjaukesta Atomikujan kohdalla hyödyntäen nykyistä varikolle johtavaa rataa. En ota tässä kantaa, millä prioriteetilla linjastoa lähdetään laajentamaan - joskin sellainen viesti on välittynyt, että ainakaan edellä mainittu Saarenmaan yhteys ei näyttäisi olevan tulossa aivan lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## laurira

> Tuo näkökohta on mielenkiintoinen. Jo Lielahden pikkupätkäkin on haaroituksen seuraus, ja Lielahden pistoltahan mahdollinen Ylöjärven linjaus alkaisi. Ja Saarenmaan haaroituksen (ilmeisesti ensisijaisin) pohjoisempi vaihtoehto erkanisi Hervantajärven päälinjaukesta Atomikujan kohdalla hyödyntäen nykyistä varikolle johtavaa rataa. En ota tässä kantaa, millä prioriteetilla linjastoa lähdetään laajentamaan - joskin sellainen viesti on välittynyt, että ainakaan edellä mainittu Saarenmaan yhteys ei näyttäisi olevan tulossa aivan lähitulevaisuudessa.


sääntö, josta jouduttiin heti poikkeamaan Lielahdessa. Saarenmaa on niin kaukainen asia, ettei sitä viedä eteenpäin tässä vaiheessa. 

Kuten todettua aikasemmin, niin lännen päätöksen jälkeen sekä Partola että Koilliskeskus ovat todennäköisesti seuraavat kehityskohteet.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuntatalous ei voi mennä kuralle, kun ratikkaa ei rakenneta veronmaksajien rahoilla vaan lainoilla.


Tässähän on ihan yhtä lyömätön logiikka kuin perinteisessä "verot valtion maksettaviksi"!

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässähän on ihan yhtä lyömätön logiikka kuin perinteisessä "verot valtion maksettaviksi"!


Jos infrastruktuuri-investointi pitkällä aikavälillä parantaa taloutta enemmän verrattuna investoimattomuuteen kuin sen kustannukset korkoineen, se ei laita mitään taloutta kuralle. Senhän takia näitä tehdään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos infrastruktuuri-investointi pitkällä aikavälillä parantaa taloutta enemmän verrattuna investoimattomuuteen kuin sen kustannukset korkoineen, se ei laita mitään taloutta kuralle. Senhän takia näitä tehdään.


Juuri näin - eikä sillä ole sen kanssa tekemistä, rahoitetaanko hanke lainalla vai kassasta. Aluksi veronmaksajat maksavat investoinnin ja tarkoitus on, että pitkällä aikavälillä investointi lisää verotuloja niin, että kunnan talous jää plussalle.

----------


## laurira

Linjasto21 suunnitelmaan on nyt siiretty Pirkkalan linjastosuunnitelma ja tuloksena on remix sivu kaikesta joukkoliikenteestä : bussit, ratikat ja junat samassa systeemissä.  

Linjaselostussivua ei ole vielä päivitetty.

https://platform.remix.com/map/9d1f5...3.71737,10.975

----------


## laurira

Tampreen Kaupunginvaltuusto kokoontuu 19.10 käsittelemään kahta raitiotieasiaa, osan 2 rakentamisvaiheeseen siirtymis päätöstä sekä seuturaitiotien linjausvarauksia Tampereen Kaupungin alueella. Päätösliitteitä on kovin vähän verrattuna Kaupinginhallituksen materiaaleihin.  

Vastaavasti Pirkkalan, Kangasalan ja Ylöjärven valtuustot käsittelevät marraskuussa linjausvalintoja kuntien alueella. 

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...okous_19102020

----------


## laurira

Vaikka nyt päätetään jo toisesta vaiheesta, niin voi todeta myös että ensimmäinen osa onnistui.  Taloudellisesti, sillä tuli 26 miljoonaa halvemmaksi kuin suunniteltu . allianssi-malli näytti taas voimansa.

----------


## 339-DF

Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto päätti äsken selkein numeroin 5611 toteuttaa raitiotien toisen vaiheen. Rakennustyöt vaiheen 2A työmaalla taitavat alkaa jo tänä vuonna.

----------


## laurira

> Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto päätti äsken selkein numeroin 5611 toteuttaa raitiotien toisen vaiheen. Rakennustyöt vaiheen 2A työmaalla taitavat alkaa jo tänä vuonna.


rakennustyöt alkavat jo marraskuussa rantatiellä ja Paasikivenkadulla. Ensi keväänä alkaa Sepänkadun rakentaminen ja Sepänkadun sillan 15 kk sulku, kun silta puretaan ja rakennetaan uudelleen valtion rataverkon päällä.

----------


## laurira

Raitiotieallianssi virallinen tiedote osalta 2 

lisää väliaikaisia kiertoliittymiä

https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...-marraskuussa/

----------


## laurira

Tampereella aloittaa ratikka huhtikuun 1 ensi vuonna. Suurin ero hesaan nähden että kausiliput pitää leimata aina ratikkaan noustessa, tai voi tulla muikkari.

https://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/oh...IOe9Ox1nQ0jNCc

----------


## laurira

Ylöjärvellä kaupunginvaltuusto käsittelee kokouksessaan 2.11.2020 raitiotien linjauksia Ylöjärven kaupungin alueella. 

http://www2.ylojarvi.fi/Dynasty/kokous/20205106-14.PDF

----------


## laurira

nysse hakee testimatkustajia ratikkaan heti ensi vuoden alusta, ilmoittauminen alkaa tänään

*Pitää olla arkisin käytettävissä* :

Testaajien tulee olla käytettävissä tutkimusaikana 1.1. - 31.3.2021 sovittuina arkipäivinä klo 8-16.

Testiryhmään voi ilmoittautua kaiken ikäiset ihmiset Tampereelta ja lähiseudulta.

https://www.nysse.fi/nysselab

----------


## laurira

> Ylöjärvellä kaupunginvaltuusto käsittelee kokouksessaan 2.11.2020 raitiotien linjauksia Ylöjärven kaupungin alueella. 
> 
> http://www2.ylojarvi.fi/Dynasty/kokous/20205106-14.PDF


Ylöjärvi päätti yksimielisesti ratikka reiteistä

https://www.ylojarvi.fi/kaupunginval...ten-mukaisesti

----------


## laurira

Pirkkala ja Kangasala valtuustot päättävät 9.11.2020 raitioteiden reiteistä.

Pirkkalan kunta: https://pirkkala.tweb.fi/ktwebbin/kt...&docid=2965148

Kangasalan kaupunki : http://kangasala.tweb.fi/ktwebbin/kt...=3&docid=93378

----------


## laurira

Pirkkalassa ratikkalinjaus aiheutti keskustelua:

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/04ccbd7d-...=1535365112967

----------


## laurira

Kangasalan valtuusto päätti kahdesta ratikkareitistä

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/84f390b3-...=1535365112967

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikka Hämeenkadulla 

https://youtu.be/Gp1IAFsphKo

Ja Hämeenpuistossa 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HeMDilqGD4

----------


## 339-DF

> Tampereen ratikka Hämeenkadulla 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Gp1IAFsphKo


No nyt se tosiaan on näin ulkopaikkakuntalaisenkin näkökulmasta ihan oikeasti Tampereella, kun on tutut maisemat! Hervanta, vaikka olen sielläkin useamman kerran käynyt, on sittenkin jotain ihan muuta kuin kaupungin keskusta.

Sellainen kommentti vielä, että vaikka viestisi täällä näyttävät yksinpuhelulta, niin mä ainakin olen niistä kiitollinen ja olen klikkaillut näkyviin kaikki nuo naapurikuntien ratalinjauspäätökset ym. Eli kiitos kun pidät meitä ajan tasalla, toivottavasti jatkat!

----------


## laurira

> No nyt se tosiaan on näin ulkopaikkakuntalaisenkin näkökulmasta ihan oikeasti Tampereella, kun on tutut maisemat! Hervanta, vaikka olen sielläkin useamman kerran käynyt, on sittenkin jotain ihan muuta kuin kaupungin keskusta.
> 
> Sellainen kommentti vielä, että vaikka viestisi täällä näyttävät yksinpuhelulta, niin mä ainakin olen niistä kiitollinen ja olen klikkaillut näkyviin kaikki nuo naapurikuntien ratalinjauspäätökset ym. Eli kiitos kun pidät meitä ajan tasalla, toivottavasti jatkat!


Aamulehdessä oli hyvä kirjoitelma ja kahden tunnin video testistä vaihdeajoineen , mutta maksullisena: 

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007615523.html

ps. äsken näkyi kaikille

----------


## laurira

Maanantain 16.11.2020 videoita vaunusta liikkellä (vaunu nro3) 

https://youtu.be/WM3gTgSwWI8

https://twitter.com/i/status/1328314520851386374

https://youtu.be/pAUQeIHmvTU

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikan ohjaamosta näkymä Hämeenkadulle vaunusta 3. 

Ohjaamissa vielä Transtechin henkilö, ensi viikolla pitäisi olla ekan kerran VR:n liikenteenohjaaja kuljettamassa vaunua

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR7P...ature=youtu.be

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt kun rassesta näkyy enemmän kuvia kaupungilla, niin mua on alkanut häiritä yksi asia. Väritys on komea, tiilenpunainen. Erottuu hyvin ja istuu nätisti kaupunkikuvaan sekä kunnioittaa punatiilityöläishistoriaa mukavasti.

Mutta miksi keula ei ole punainen? Tuo tummanharmaa tai musta on synkkä, ei erotu marraskuun pimeydessä, ja ainakin kuvissa se on aika ruma, noin suoraan sanoen. Punaisena se olisi paljon tyylikkäämpi minusta. Livenä en ole sitä vielä liikenteessä nähnyt, mutta ainakaan kuvissa se ei erotu edukseen.

----------


## tlajunen

> -- ensi viikolla pitäisi olla ekan kerran VR:n liikenteenohjaaja kuljettamassa vaunua


Kyllä mä kuljettajaa ihan kuljettajaksi sanoisin silloin, kun työtehtävänä on ajaa raitiovaunua. Silloinkin, kun samalla henkilöllä on koulutus sekä raitiovaunun kuljettajaksi että raitiotien liikenteenohjaajaksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä mä kuljettajaa ihan kuljettajaksi sanoisin silloin, kun työtehtävänä on ajaa raitiovaunua. Silloinkin, kun samalla henkilöllä on koulutus sekä raitiovaunun kuljettajaksi että raitiotien liikenteenohjaajaksi.


Nimike on silti liikenteenohjaaja. Samaan aikaan hän on tietysti vaunun kuljettaja. Kun vaikka kansanedustaja ajaa autoa, on hänkin yhtä aikaa sekä kansanedustaja että auton kuljettaja.

----------


## tlajunen

Näin varmasti on. Ne on kuitenkin kaksi eri pätevyyttä.

"Liikenteenohjaaja" on vähän huono nimitys ylipäätään, työnkuva kun ei juurikaan vastaa (ainakaan nykyään) vastaavaa rautateiden työtehtävää. Sopivampi olisi ehkä "käytönohjaaja".

----------


## samulih

> Nyt kun rassesta näkyy enemmän kuvia kaupungilla, niin mua on alkanut häiritä yksi asia. Väritys on komea, tiilenpunainen. Erottuu hyvin ja istuu nätisti kaupunkikuvaan sekä kunnioittaa punatiilityöläishistoriaa mukavasti.
> 
> Mutta miksi keula ei ole punainen? Tuo tummanharmaa tai musta on synkkä, ei erotu marraskuun pimeydessä, ja ainakin kuvissa se on aika ruma, noin suoraan sanoen. Punaisena se olisi paljon tyylikkäämpi minusta. Livenä en ole sitä vielä liikenteessä nähnyt, mutta ainakaan kuvissa se ei erotu edukseen.



https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...-raitiovaunun/ 




> Keulan LED-huomiovaloraita tuulilasin alalaidassa luo voimakkaan kontrastin tummaa taustaa vasten, mikä parantaa vaunun havaittavuutta

----------


## laurira

Nimikkeet ovat tulleet raitiotien liikennöintiallianssista (eri asia kuin ratikka-allianssi) , missä on siis osapuolina Tampereen kaupunki sekä VR. TRO ja Nysse mukana myös. 

Liikenteen ohjaajat (n.10)  ovat osa sitä 130 henkistä organisaatiota, jotka siis ohjaavat kuljettajia sekä liikennettä. He ovat saaneet ensimmäisenä kuljettaja koulutuksen ja pääsevät näin ensimmäisenä kuljettamaan testiliikennettä Marraskuussa ja Joulukuussa. 

"Nyt alkavassa vaiheessa päästään testaamaan käytännössä kehitysvaiheen aikana suunniteltua liikennöinnin toteuttamista. Vaiheeseen kuuluvat kuljettajien ajo-opetus ja ajoharjoittelu sekä koeajojen suorittaminen. Koeajojen aikana testataan mm. ajoaikoja ja pysäkkitoimintoja, työvuoroja, työ- ja liikenneturvallisuutta, liikennevalojen toimintaa matkustajaliikenteen mukaisella volyymillä, matkustajapalvelua, matkustajainformaatio- ja lipunleimauslaitteiden toimintaa sekä harjoitellaan poikkeustilanteita."

Varsinaisten kuljettajien koulutus alkaa Tammikuussa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Neljäs vaunu, kaiketi TRO04, saapuu Tampereelle tiistaina 24. marraskuuta myöhään illalla. Neljännen vaunun tulosta kertoo Aamulehti, juttu maksumuurin takana.

----------


## laurira

video ihan rinnan ajosta

https://twitter.com/i/status/1330826635168411648

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:02 ----------




> Neljäs vaunu, kaiketi TRO04, saapuu Tampereelle tiistaina 24. marraskuuta myöhään illalla. Neljännen vaunun tulosta kertoo Aamulehti, juttu maksumuurin takana.


ja TRO01 lähtee takaisin Kainuuseen loppuun rakennettavaksi.

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...rusteltavaksi/

----------


## Salomaa

> Nyt kun rassesta näkyy enemmän kuvia kaupungilla, niin mua on alkanut häiritä yksi asia. Väritys on komea, tiilenpunainen. Erottuu hyvin ja istuu nätisti kaupunkikuvaan sekä kunnioittaa punatiilityöläishistoriaa mukavasti.
> 
> Mutta miksi keula ei ole punainen? Tuo tummanharmaa tai musta on synkkä, ei erotu marraskuun pimeydessä, ja ainakin kuvissa se on aika ruma, noin suoraan sanoen. Punaisena se olisi paljon tyylikkäämpi minusta. Livenä en ole sitä vielä liikenteessä nähnyt, mutta ainakaan kuvissa se ei erotu edukseen.


Raaseporin onnettomuudessa oli myös lumipyry mukana osaltaan. Ennen oli lähijunat punaisia, ehkä näkyisi paremmin kaikissa keliolosuhteissa. Kaikkien joukkoliikennevälineiden keula vähintään saisi olla punainen.

----------


## 339-DF

Minkälainen kytkin Tampereen vaunuilla on? Onko tavanomainen Albert?

Vaunuja ei varmaankaan ole varustettu multippeliajoa silmälläpitäen, vai?

----------


## 8.6

Muistaakseni jonkin uutisen mukaan kaksinajoa on kokeiltukin, mutta voihan se olla toimittajan virhekin eli todellisuudessa olisikin vain hinattu tms.

----------


## laurira

> Minkälainen kytkin Tampereen vaunuilla on? Onko tavanomainen Albert?
> 
> Vaunuja ei varmaankaan ole varustettu multippeliajoa silmälläpitäen, vai?


Tavanomainen albert, ja on varustettu kuten Hesan articit. Tosin moniajoa ei käytännössä suoriteta pysäkkien vuoksi, käytetään vain hinaustehtäviin tai puskemiseen ja onhan sitä jo harjoiteltu:

http://vaunut.org/kuva/143469?tt=25&i1=Tampere

----------


## Compact

> Näin varmasti on. Ne on kuitenkin kaksi eri pätevyyttä.
> 
> "Liikenteenohjaaja" on vähän huono nimitys ylipäätään, työnkuva kun ei juurikaan vastaa (ainakaan nykyään) vastaavaa rautateiden työtehtävää. Sopivampi olisi ehkä "käytönohjaaja".


"Liikenteenohjaajat" ovat perinteisesti niitä heppuja kesäisillä maanteillä, jotka vahtivat asvaltointityömailla ohikulkevaa liikennettä ja päästävät yhden suunnan autoliikenteen kerrallaan työmaan ohi. Sitten on yksi erikoisuus eli Helsingin metroradalla kuljettajat ovat olleet nimeltään "junavalvojia". 

Liikenteenohjaaja ja junavalvoja ovat siis kunnallishallinnossa sama asia kuin valtiolla on kuljettaja  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> "Liikenteenohjaajat" ovat perinteisesti niitä heppuja kesäisillä maanteillä, jotka vahtivat asvaltointityömailla ohikulkevaa liikennettä ja päästävät yhden suunnan autoliikenteen kerrallaan työmaan ohi. Sitten on yksi erikoisuus eli Helsingin metroradalla kuljettajat ovat olleet nimeltään "junavalvojia". 
> 
> Liikenteenohjaaja ja junavalvoja ovat siis kunnallishallinnossa sama asia kuin valtiolla on kuljettaja


Tieliikennelaki, jota myös raitiovaununkuljettajien pitää noudattaa, määrittelee liikenteenohjaajan mm. näin:

Liikenteenohjaajana saa myös toimia henkilö, jonka:
1) poliisi määrää ohjaamaan liikennettä liikenneruuhkan, onnettomuuden, yleisötapahtuman tai muun vastaavan syyn vuoksi taikka yleisen järjestyksen ja turvallisuuden ylläpitämiseksi;
2) poliisi määrää ohjaamaan liikennettä moottorikäyttöisen ajoneuvon kuljettajan ajo- ja lepoaikavalvonnassa;
3) pelastusviranomainen tai muu pelastuslaissa tarkoitettu pelastustoiminnan johtaja määrää ohjaamaan liikennettä pelastuslaissa tai muussa laissa pelastustoimelle säädetyssä tehtävässä;
4) Väylävirasto, elinkeino-, liikenne- ja ympäristökeskus tai kunta määrää ohjaamaan liikennettä tiellä tai sen läheisyydessä tehtävän työn, tutkimuksen tai pitkäkestoisen liikennehäiriön vuoksi; (8.5.2020/360)
5) Liikenne- ja viestintävirasto valtuuttaa tai poliisi määrää ohjaamaan liikennettä erikoiskuljetuksessa. (8.5.2020/360)

Liikenteenohjaaja määrätään yksittäistä tehtävää varten tai määräajaksi. Liikenteenohjaajana toimivan henkilön on oltava 18 vuotta täyttänyt. Hänen on annettava suostumuksensa tehtävään ja hänelle on annettava tehtävän edellyttämä ohjeistus.

Liikenteenohjaajan on käytettävä pysäytysmerkkinä tämän lain liitteen 3.3. mukaista liikennemerkkiä C1. Poliisimies ja rajavartiomies voi myös käyttää pysäytysmerkkinä liikennemerkkiä C46 ja tullimies C45.
Liikenteenohjaajalla on oltava selvästi erottuva vaatetus, joka vastaa standardin SFS-EN 471 tai SFS-EN ISO 20471 vaatimuksia. Liikenne- ja viestintävirasto voi antaa tarkempia määräyksiä erikoiskuljetuksen liikenteenohjaajan vaatetuksen näkyvyysvaatimuksista. (8.5.2020/360)
Liikenteenohjaajaksi määrättyyn henkilöön sovelletaan rikosoikeudellista virkavastuuta koskevia säännöksiä hänen toimiessaan liikenteen ohjaajana. Vahingonkorvausvastuusta säädetään vahingonkorvauslaissa (412/1974).

----------


## Compact

Pitäisiköhän jonkun innokkaan nykyharrastajan kannella Oikeuskanslerille, että toiminta näiltä kohdin ei ole aivan Lain ja Järjestyksen mukaista. Saataisiin tuollaiset valeammattinimikkeet kuriin.

----------


## laurira

Ensi viikolla lienee nähtävissä ensimmäiset VR:n kuljettamat ratikat Tampereella, saa nähdä tuleeko erilaiset verkkarit käyttöön ? 

Suosittua oli kuitenkin haku liikenteen ohjaajien ja kuljettajien hommiin

https://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vrgroup/re...ereen-ratikka/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:18 ----------




> Neljäs vaunu, kaiketi TRO04, saapuu Tampereelle tiistaina 24. marraskuuta myöhään illalla. Neljännen vaunun tulosta kertoo Aamulehti, juttu maksumuurin takana.


Neljäs vaunu saapui https://www.facebook.com/groups/1015...4532665265584/

----------


## Samppa

> Pitäisiköhän jonkun innokkaan nykyharrastajan kannella Oikeuskanslerille, että toiminta näiltä kohdin ei ole aivan Lain ja Järjestyksen mukaista. Saataisiin tuollaiset valeammattinimikkeet kuriin.


En nyt aivan tuollaista ajatellut viestissäni. Enemminkin sitä, että pitäisikö ammattinimikkeiden olla sisällöltään selkeitä myös muille ihmisille.

Esimerkki 1990-luvulta: johonkin asiaan bussiliikenteessä tyytymätön kansalainen ohjattiin soittamaan HKL-Bussiliikenteen varikolle. Puheluun vastasi liikennetarkastaja (= esim. ajomestari tai muulla nimikkeellä nykyään toimiva kuljettajien lähiesimies).
Asiakas ei ollut täysin tyytyväinen saamaansa vastaukseen ja soitti uudelleen. Silloin puhelu ohjattiin varikon liikennemestarille (nimike vastasi nykyistä liikennepäällikköä). Asiakas vastasi kiukkuisena, ettei hän halua keskustella minkään liikennemestarin kanssa, hän haluaa puhua tarkastajan itsensä kanssa.

Silloinkin tarkastajan titteli oli korkealla valtion hallinnossa.

----------


## laurira

Punamustaa myös kuljettajien työasuissa

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/puna...ikan-vareissa/

----------


## 339-DF

> Punamustaa myös kuljettajien työasuissa
> 
> https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/puna...ikan-vareissa/


Näyttää varastojätkän duunivatteilta. Sääli. Tuo "juhla-asu" täydennettynä lyhythihaisella paidalla kesäaikaan olisi ihan asiallinen univormuksi, suorilla housuilla tietenkin.

----------


## laurira

> Näyttää varastojätkän duunivatteilta. Sääli. Tuo "juhla-asu" täydennettynä lyhythihaisella paidalla kesäaikaan olisi ihan asiallinen univormuksi, suorilla housuilla tietenkin.


Tässä nähdään nyt VR:n vaikutus Tampereen ratikkaliikenteeseen, muuta valtaa ei ole. Jotenkin muistuttuvat VR:n veturinkuljettajien verkkareita.

----------


## laurira

Lisää ratikkaa Tampereen seudulle:

"Alustava arvio Tampereen raitiotiejärjestelmän mahdollisesta laajenemista on seuraavanlainen. Mikäli oletetaan, että raitiotien rakentaminen etenee jatkuvasti haara kerrallaan, niin tämän hetken arvio toteutusjärjestyksestä rakentamisvuosineen on: Koilliskeskus - Pirkkala 2025-2028​, Hiedanranta - Ylöjärvi 2029-2032​, Koilliskeskus-Lamminrahka 2033-2036​ ja Hatanpää-Vuores 2030-luvulla."

"Raitiotielinjan Koilliskeskus - Härmälä - Pirkkala mahdollinen etenemisaikataulu on seuraavanlainen. Vuoden 2021 aikana on mahdollista toteuttaa markkinavuoropuhelu suunnittelun ja rakentamisen palveluntuottajien kesken, laatia tarjouspyyntö ja kilpailuttaa suunnittelutyö yhdessä Pirkkalan kunnan kanssa. Varsinainen hankesuunnitelman laatiminen on aloitettavissa syksyllä 2021. Hankesuunnitelman laatimiseen on hyvä varata noin vuosi. Hankesuunnitelma on tarve hyväksyä Tampereen ja Pirkkalan valtuustoissa. Mahdollisen jatkosuunnittelupäätöksen jälkeen seuraavat vaiheet ovat raitiotien jatkosuunnittelun ja rakentamisen toteutusmallin valinta sekä toteutussuunnittelijoiden ja rakentajien kilpailutus. Vuoden 2023 aikana toteutussuunnittelijat ja rakentajat on kilpailutettavissa ja investointipäätökseen tähtäävä suunnittelu on aloitettavissa. Myös investointipäätökseen tähtäävään suunnitteluvaiheeseen on hyvä varata aikaa runsas vuosi. Tämänhetkisen arvion mukaan Tampereen ja Pirkkalan valtuustoille olisi valmisteltavissa investointipäätös rataosuudesta Koilliskeskus - Pirkkalan Suuppa niin, että rakentaminen voisi alkaa vuonna 2025. Rakentamiseen kuluu aikaa arviolta 3-4 vuotta. Raitiotierata ja Koilliskeskuksen raitiovaunujen säilytysvarikko olisi saatavissa valmiiksi liikennöitäväksi vuoden 2028 aikana. Edellämainitun aikataulun toteutuminen edellyttää sopimista raitiotien jatkosuunnittelun tehtävänjaosta ja organisoitumisesta, riittäviä suunnitteluttamisen tilaajaresursseja kunnilla ja raitiotieyhtiössä sekä raitiotieradan varren asemakaavoituksen ja lupavalmistelun määrätietoista edistämistä."

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...katsau(167816)

----------


## laurira

> Nyt kun rassesta näkyy enemmän kuvia kaupungilla, niin mua on alkanut häiritä yksi asia. Väritys on komea, tiilenpunainen. Erottuu hyvin ja istuu nätisti kaupunkikuvaan sekä kunnioittaa punatiilityöläishistoriaa mukavasti.
> 
> Mutta miksi keula ei ole punainen? Tuo tummanharmaa tai musta on synkkä, ei erotu marraskuun pimeydessä, ja ainakin kuvissa se on aika ruma, noin suoraan sanoen. Punaisena se olisi paljon tyylikkäämpi minusta. Livenä en ole sitä vielä liikenteessä nähnyt, mutta ainakaan kuvissa se ei erotu edukseen.


itse kukin voi arvoida harmaan keulan näkymistä pimeässä

https://youtu.be/6ib_gcICPu8

----------


## laurira

> Lisää ratikkaa Tampereen seudulle:
> 
> "Alustava arvio Tampereen raitiotiejärjestelmän mahdollisesta laajenemista on seuraavanlainen. Mikäli oletetaan, että raitiotien rakentaminen etenee jatkuvasti haara kerrallaan, niin tämän hetken arvio toteutusjärjestyksestä rakentamisvuosineen on: Koilliskeskus - Pirkkala 2025-2028​, Hiedanranta - Ylöjärvi 2029-2032​, Koilliskeskus-Lamminrahka 2033-2036​ ja Hatanpää-Vuores 2030-luvulla."
> 
> "Raitiotielinjan Koilliskeskus - Härmälä - Pirkkala mahdollinen etenemisaikataulu on seuraavanlainen. Vuoden 2021 aikana on mahdollista toteuttaa markkinavuoropuhelu suunnittelun ja rakentamisen palveluntuottajien kesken, laatia tarjouspyyntö ja kilpailuttaa suunnittelutyö yhdessä Pirkkalan kunnan kanssa. Varsinainen hankesuunnitelman laatiminen on aloitettavissa syksyllä 2021. Hankesuunnitelman laatimiseen on hyvä varata noin vuosi. Hankesuunnitelma on tarve hyväksyä Tampereen ja Pirkkalan valtuustoissa. Mahdollisen jatkosuunnittelupäätöksen jälkeen seuraavat vaiheet ovat raitiotien jatkosuunnittelun ja rakentamisen toteutusmallin valinta sekä toteutussuunnittelijoiden ja rakentajien kilpailutus. Vuoden 2023 aikana toteutussuunnittelijat ja rakentajat on kilpailutettavissa ja investointipäätökseen tähtäävä suunnittelu on aloitettavissa. Myös investointipäätökseen tähtäävään suunnitteluvaiheeseen on hyvä varata aikaa runsas vuosi. Tämänhetkisen arvion mukaan Tampereen ja Pirkkalan valtuustoille olisi valmisteltavissa investointipäätös rataosuudesta Koilliskeskus - Pirkkalan Suuppa niin, että rakentaminen voisi alkaa vuonna 2025. Rakentamiseen kuluu aikaa arviolta 3-4 vuotta. Raitiotierata ja Koilliskeskuksen raitiovaunujen säilytysvarikko olisi saatavissa valmiiksi liikennöitäväksi vuoden 2028 aikana. Edellämainitun aikataulun toteutuminen edellyttää sopimista raitiotien jatkosuunnittelun tehtävänjaosta ja organisoitumisesta, riittäviä suunnitteluttamisen tilaajaresursseja kunnilla ja raitiotieyhtiössä sekä raitiotieradan varren asemakaavoituksen ja lupavalmistelun määrätietoista edistämistä."
> 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...katsau(167816)



uusi url on https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...katsau(168698)

----------


## laurira

VR:n liikenteenohjaajat harjoitellevat ratikan ajoa Hämeensillalla. Punamustaa yllä näillä naisilla, vaunu TRO04

https://youtu.be/bF2Xl19jsas

----------


## laurira

Video ratikan testiajoista sekä ekalla että tokalla vaunulla keskustassa, mm. ratikkavalojen toiminta Sammonaukion risteyksessä kohdassa 3:33

https://youtu.be/BhRQfmfLTGM

----------


## 339-DF

Aamulehti näyttäisi kertovan jotain mielenkiintoista ratikan historiasta, mutta eipä tuota pääse lukemaan. Voisiko joku kertoa parhaat palat?

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007671972.html

----------


## Samppa

> Aamulehti näyttäisi kertovan jotain mielenkiintoista ratikan historiasta, mutta eipä tuota pääse lukemaan. Voisiko joku kertoa parhaat palat?
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007671972.html


Yhdellä eurolla näyttää pääsevän kuukaudeksi Aamulehteä lukemaan.
Voin lainata sen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhdellä eurolla näyttää pääsevän kuukaudeksi Aamulehteä lukemaan.
> Voin lainata sen.


Ei tarvitse, sain tuon jo harrastusystävältä. Ei vuonna 2021 enää makseta lehtijutuista.

----------


## canis lupus

> Ei tarvitse, sain tuon jo harrastusystävältä. Ei vuonna 2021 enää makseta lehtijutuista.


Itseasiassa tuo on nykyaikaa ettei lehtijuttuja enää pääse ilmaiseksi lukemaan, valitettavasti. Kehtaavat jotkut lehdet jo tilaajillekin esittää mainoksia videoissa sekä lehtiartikkeleissa

----------


## laurira

Ratikka 04 saapuu pysäkille

https://youtu.be/USay8bw8S-s

----------


## laurira

_
Asemakeskuksen ja asematunnelin uudistamisesta on tehty suunnitelma, joka on menossa kaupunginhallitukseen maanantaina 18.1.2021. Osapuolina ovat Kaupunki,Väylä ja VR. Rautatieaseman ratikkapysäkki on tarkoitus siirtää asematunneliin, josta tulee uudet nousut rautatielaitureille jotka myös uudistetaan. 50 miljoonan arvoinen homma.

Linkin takana asian esittelymateriili.

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/download/...794%7D/4620633

----------


## Metsätähti

"Apulaispormestari: Jos Näsijärven tekosaarta ei tehdä, koko ratikka jää rakentamatta länteen  Oikeuden päätös silti tuskin kaataa hanketta" 
https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/art-2000007739113.html

Se on nyt huono ettei oo Plan B. Mahdolisuus on että ratikka menee sitten vain Santalahteen asti. Oli ihan alussa idea että ratikka menee Pispalan Valtatien kautta länteen, se pitäs nyt mietiä uudestaan. 
Olis tärkeä että ratikka jatkaa myöskin länteen etenpäin, toivottavasti jotain ratkaisu löytyy siheen.

----------


## laurira

> "Apulaispormestari: Jos Näsijärven tekosaarta ei tehdä, koko ratikka jää rakentamatta länteen  Oikeuden päätös silti tuskin kaataa hanketta" 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/art-2000007739113.html
> 
> Se on nyt huono ettei oo Plan B. Mahdolisuus on että ratikka menee sitten vain Santalahteen asti. Oli ihan alussa idea että ratikka menee Pispalan Valtatien kautta länteen, se pitäs nyt mietiä uudestaan. 
> Olis tärkeä että ratikka jatkaa myöskin länteen etenpäin, toivottavasti jotain ratkaisu löytyy siheen.


Ei tällä Hämeenlinnan hallinto-oikeuden päätöksellä ole mitään vaikutusta, moite vain kaupungille huonosta asioiden hoidosta. 

Tärkein päätös, jota odotetaan on Vaasan hallintooikeuden päätöstä AVI:n myöntämästä täyttöluvasta (valitettu). Päätöstä odotettiin jo ennen joulua, mutta kestää näköjään vielä. Ja päätöksestä luutavasti haetaan valituslupaa korkeimmalta hallinto-oikeudelta, joten kestää vielä 2022 loppuun. 

Tämän takia koko kakkos-osa jaettiin kahtia, A ja B osiiin jotta päästään jatkamaan ratikkatöitä heti Hatanpään valtatien jälkeen. 

"Juttuun täsmennetty torstaina 14.1. kello 11, että Mikko Nurminen ei ole huolissaan Hämeenlinnan hallinto-oikeuden nyt tekemästä päätöksestä. Lisäksi on täsmennetty, että Nurmisen mukaan Vaasan hallinto-oikeudessa käsiteltävänä oleva vesilain mukainen täyttölupa on keskeisin koko tekosaaren rakentamisen mahdollistamiseksi."

----------


## Hermanni

> "Apulaispormestari: Jos Näsijärven tekosaarta ei tehdä, koko ratikka jää rakentamatta länteen  Oikeuden päätös silti tuskin kaataa hanketta" 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/art-2000007739113.html
> 
> Se on nyt huono ettei oo Plan B. Mahdolisuus on että ratikka menee sitten vain Santalahteen asti. Oli ihan alussa idea että ratikka menee Pispalan Valtatien kautta länteen, se pitäs nyt mietiä uudestaan. 
> Olis tärkeä että ratikka jatkaa myöskin länteen etenpäin, toivottavasti jotain ratkaisu löytyy siheen.


Olenkin ihmetellyt että raitiotietä ei tehdä pispalan valtatien kautta vaikka siellä on asutustakin ja näin ollen potenttiallisia matkustajia, toisin kuin nyt santalahden puolella.
Pohjanmaantien kautta olisi ollut valmis alikulkukin rautatien (parkanon rata) alitse.
Vai onko santalahteen tarkoitus tehdä keinosaarelle rikkaiden asutusalue järvinäkymineen ja siksi raitiotie vedetään väkisin tuolle "väärälle" puolelle paasikiventietä?

----------


## laurira

> Olenkin ihmetellyt että raitiotietä ei tehdä pispalan valtatien kautta vaikka siellä on asutustakin ja näin ollen potenttiallisia matkustajia, toisin kuin nyt santalahden puolella.
> Pohjanmaantien kautta olisi ollut valmis alikulkukin rautatien (parkanon rata) alitse.
> Vai onko santalahteen tarkoitus tehdä keinosaarelle rikkaiden asutusalue järvinäkymineen ja siksi raitiotie vedetään väkisin tuolle "väärälle" puolelle paasikiventietä?


olet oikeassa, Tampereelle muuttaa 3000 uutta asukasta vuosittain, joten uusia asuntoja tarvitaan hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyjsien varrelle. Järvikaupunki on suunnitelty yli 20000 asukkaan "lähiöksi" ja varmaankin joukkoon mahtuu kaikenlaista kulkijaa, mutta rikkaat ovat kyllä löytäneet paikkansa jo Teiskon rannoilta ja he eivät tule käyttämään ratikkaa.

----------


## laurira

yle kokeilee Tampereen ratikkaa, 23 min pitkä video

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50738467?fbc...3NhwRUG_bU_2d4

ensi viikolla alkaa testimatkustajien ajelut.

----------


## laurira

Ratikka Hervannan valtaväylällä, kohdataan toinen ratikka ja ylitetään kehä I


https://twitter.com/i/status/1351830311668228096

----------


## laurira

Ensimmäiset testimatkustajat ratikassa 

https://twitter.com/TampereRatikka/s...97970907136006

----------


## laurira

Vaasan Hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi valituksen, 11.3 mennessä tiedetään jatkuuko valittaminen kho:ssa 

"Vaasan hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi valituksen Hiedanrannan vesistötäytöstä
Näsijärven tekosaari voitaisiin rakentaa ja johtaa raitiotien toinen vaihe sitä kautta Länsi-Tampereelle. Valituslupaa saatetaan silti hakea vielä Korkeimmasta hallinto-oikeudesta."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007777180.html

----------


## tkp

aamulehden toimittaja panikoi kuinka ratikka tulee Turtolan risteyksessä rusentamaan alle jäävät autot tunnistamattomaksi möhkäleeksi. Kumma kun Helsingissä on ajettu ratikoita noin 130 vuotta ja lieneekö yksikään ratikan kanssa kolarissa ollut auto mennyt niin pahaan kuntoon ettei merkkiä olisi enää tunnistanut... Lisäksi ratikalla on Turtolan risteyksen kohdalla 30 km/h nopeusrajoitus, mitä jutussa ei jostain syystä mainita. On vähän huono verrata junaratojen tasoristeyksiin joissa junilla on vauhtia toista sataa.

https://www.aamulehti.fi/moro/art-2000007780331.html

----------


## samulih

> aamulehden toimittaja panikoi kuinka ratikka tulee Turtolan risteyksessä rusentamaan alle jäävät autot tunnistamattomaksi möhkäleeksi. Kumma kun Helsingissä on ajettu ratikoita noin 130 vuotta ja lieneekö yksikään ratikan kanssa kolarissa ollut auto mennyt niin pahaan kuntoon ettei merkkiä olisi enää tunnistanut... Lisäksi ratikalla on Turtolan risteyksen kohdalla 30 km/h nopeusrajoitus, mitä jutussa ei jostain syystä mainita. On vähän huono verrata junaratojen tasoristeyksiin joissa junilla on vauhtia toista sataa.
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/moro/art-2000007780331.html


Kannattaisi miehen käydä katsomassa miten ulkomailla pärjätään aika heikoillakin olosuhteilla, voisi olla tyytyväinen. Ja autokuskilla on kaksi silmää, kädet ja jalat joten eiköhän onnistu lakeja jos noudattaa pysähtyminen ja huomioiminen.

----------


## 339-DF

Onhan tuo Jari siinä mielessä oikeassa, että puomit olisivat ihan paikallaan. Kai ne sinne tuleekin, kun vielä pari taksia änkeää itsensä ratikan alle. Tavallaan on kai positiivistakin, että toimittaja ei vertaa Tampereen rassea Helsingin mateluratikoihin vaan ennemmin junaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Keskiviikkonahan (3.2.) Hämeenkadulla tapahtui paljon klassisempi osuma (tai ainakin hipaisu). Kuorma-auto oli pysäytetty niin lähelle kiskoja, että raitiovaunu raapaisi kuorkkia sivusta. Tamperelaisen lyhyt uutinen. Vähän pidempi selostus löytyy maksumuurin takaa Aamulehden verkkosivuilta.

----------


## Melamies

> Keskiviikkonahan (3.2.) Hämeenkadulla tapahtui paljon klassisempi osuma (tai ainakin hipaisu). Kuorma-auto oli pysäytetty niin lähelle kiskoja, että raitiovaunu raapaisi kuorkkia sivusta. Tamperelaisen lyhyt uutinen. Vähän pidempi selostus löytyy maksumuurin takaa Aamulehden verkkosivuilta.


Vaikka kuorma-auto olisi keskellä kiskoja, ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista raapia sitä. Nyt oli vielä kyse opetusajosta ja silloin on vaunussa ollut ainakin kaksi henkilöä, joista toinen olisi voinut jalkautua katsomaan mahtuuko oikeasti ohi vai ei. Nyt sitä ei osattu tai viitsitty varmistaa, joten tässä onkin opetusohjelmaan tehostamisen paikka.

----------


## Bussimies

> Onhan tuo Jari siinä mielessä oikeassa, että puomit olisivat ihan paikallaan. Kai ne sinne tuleekin, kun vielä pari taksia änkeää itsensä ratikan alle. Tavallaan on kai positiivistakin, että toimittaja ei vertaa Tampereen rassea Helsingin mateluratikoihin vaan ennemmin junaan.


Tuo kohta on pidemmällä tähtäimellä menossa uusiksi. Yhdyskuntalautakunnassa oli esitelty 26.1. alustavia suunnitelmia, joissa koko autoramppi poistettaisiin tuosta kohtaa ja Hervannan valtaväylän itäpuolelle samaan kohtaan tulisi liikennevaloristeys, josta Nekalantien ja Hervannan valtaväylän välinen autoliikenne kulkisi uudelleen linjattavaa ja rakennettavaa ramppia pitkin molempiin suuntiin. Toistaiseksi suunnitelmia ja vaihtoehtoja on vielä useita, mutta parhaimmassa tapauksessa siis näin, eli konfliktin vaara poistuisi ja sekä raitio- että autoliikenteen sujuvuus paranisi.

----------


## laurira

> Onhan tuo Jari siinä mielessä oikeassa, että puomit olisivat ihan paikallaan. Kai ne sinne tuleekin, kun vielä pari taksia änkeää itsensä ratikan alle. Tavallaan on kai positiivistakin, että toimittaja ei vertaa Tampereen rassea Helsingin mateluratikoihin vaan ennemmin junaan.


niinkauan kun meillä on sokeita taksinkuljettajia olemassa, puomit eivät auta mitään. Mutta miksi punaiset valot eivät välky peräkkäin ratikan valoissa, kuten rautateiden tasoristeyksien valoissa ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:12 ----------




> Tuo kohta on pidemmällä tähtäimellä menossa uusiksi. Yhdyskuntalautakunnassa oli esitelty 26.1. alustavia suunnitelmia, joissa koko autoramppi poistettaisiin tuosta kohtaa ja Hervannan valtaväylän itäpuolelle samaan kohtaan tulisi liikennevaloristeys, josta Nekalantien ja Hervannan valtaväylän välinen autoliikenne kulkisi uudelleen linjattavaa ja rakennettavaa ramppia pitkin molempiin suuntiin. Toistaiseksi suunnitelmia ja vaihtoehtoja on vielä useita, mutta parhaimmassa tapauksessa siis näin, eli konfliktin vaara poistuisi ja sekä raitio- että autoliikenteen sujuvuus paranisi.


ei mitään julkisia suunnitelmia ole, eikä ole edes näkyvissä.

----------


## Bussimies

> ei mitään julkisia suunnitelmia ole, eikä ole edes näkyvissä.


Alustavia suunnitelmia on. Näistä varmasti kuullaan lisää, kunhan viranhaltijoiden suunnitelmat etenevät yhdyskuntalautakunnan varsinaiseen käsittelyyn. Nyt niistä oli lautakunnassa vain ajankohtaiskatsaus, joista eräs lautakunnan jäsen raportoi facebookin kaupunkiryhmässä:

----------


## Razer

> Alustavia suunnitelmia on. Näistä varmasti kuullaan lisää, kunhan viranhaltijoiden suunnitelmat etenevät yhdyskuntalautakunnan varsinaiseen käsittelyyn. Nyt niistä oli lautakunnassa vain ajankohtaiskatsaus, joista eräs lautakunnan jäsen raportoi facebookin kaupunkiryhmässä:


Mielenkiintoista. Ilmeisesti Turtolaan päättyvä bussilinja käyttäisi kuvaan luonnosteltua uutta tieyhteyttä ja pääsisi näin pysähtymään lähempänä raitiotiepysäkkejä.

Tiedä vaikka Kaukajärven runkolinjakin itse asiassa vielä pysähtyisi siinä. Selittäisi miksi Sotilaankadun pysäkkiä tarvitsee siirtää.

----------


## laurira

> Alustavia suunnitelmia on. Näistä varmasti kuullaan lisää, kunhan viranhaltijoiden suunnitelmat etenevät yhdyskuntalautakunnan varsinaiseen käsittelyyn. Nyt niistä oli lautakunnassa vain ajankohtaiskatsaus, joista eräs lautakunnan jäsen raportoi facebookin kaupunkiryhmässä:


Taitaa olla jonkun pyötälaatikko fantasioita ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:38 ----------

Ratikan ylläpidosta vastaa oma allianssi : 

https://ratikka-aika.fi/artikkelit/r...en-ja-testaten

----------


## Bussimies

> Taitaa olla jonkun pyötälaatikko fantasioita ?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:38 ----------
> 
> Ratikan ylläpidosta vastaa oma allianssi : 
> 
> https://ratikka-aika.fi/artikkelit/r...en-ja-testaten


Nämä yhdyskuntalautakunnassa esitellyt suunnitelmat ovat ihan kaupungin viranhaltijoiden laatimia oikeita suunnitelmia, eivät fantasioita. Kuten sanottua, suunnitelmat ovat vielä alustavia ja valmisteluvaiheessa, joten niitä ei siksi ole esitelty sen tarkemmin _vielä_ julkisesti. Yhdyskuntalautakunnan kokouspöytäkirjasta 26.1. pykälästä 16, Ajankohtaiset asiat, voi(t) tarkistaa, että asiaa on kokouksessa käsitelty ja ketkä asiaa ovat kokouksessa esitelleet.

Alueen katusuunnitelmat eivät liity raitiotien rakentamiseen tai ylläpitoon, vaan liittymän parantaminen ja muut uudet liikennejärjestelyt ovat kaupunkiympäristön palvelualueen alaisuudessa tapahtuvaa normaalia katusuunnittelua, joista vastaavat mm. liikennejärjestelmän suunnittelupäällikkö ja liikenneinsinööri(t).

----------


## Teemuxs

> Mutta miksi punaiset valot eivät välky peräkkäin ratikan valoissa, kuten rautateiden tasoristeyksien valoissa ?


Koska 1.kesäkuuta 2020 voimaantullut Tieliikennelaki määrittää, että raitovaunusta varoittavat valot eivät vilku (kuten aiemmin) vaan palavat kiinteästi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska 1.kesäkuuta 2020 voimaantullut Tieliikennelaki määrittää, että raitovaunusta varoittavat valot eivät vilku (kuten aiemmin) vaan palavat kiinteästi.


Ja hyvä niin. En osaa sanoa, perustuuko vilkuttomuusmuutos johonkin varsinaiseen tutkimukseen, mutta tuttujen raitiovaununkuljettajien kokemus on, että autoilijat noudattavat kiinteänä palavaa punaista paremmin kuin vilkkuvaa. Ennen lakimuutostahan Helsingissä oli molempia, ja mitä ilmeisimmin oli niin, että autoilijat kokivat vilkkuvalon enemmän varoitukseksi ja kiinteän valon käskyksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ennen lakimuutostahan Helsingissä oli molempia, ja mitä ilmeisimmin oli niin, että autoilijat kokivat vilkkuvalon enemmän varoitukseksi ja kiinteän valon käskyksi.


Olisivatkohan ne tuon ajan kiinteää punaista valoa näyttäneet varoitusvalot olleet jokerivaloja?

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisivatkohan ne tuon ajan kiinteää punaista valoa näyttäneet varoitusvalot olleet jokerivaloja?


Et ole ihan väärillä jäljillä. Bussien käyttämät olivat tuollaisia, minkä seurauksena tällainen oli esimerkiksi Simonkadun ja Annankadun risteyksessä. Sen tehtävänä oli turvata sekä bussien että ratikoiden kulku, ja siinä oli siis kiinteä punainen riippumatta siitä kumpaa autoilijan piti väistää.

----------


## tkp

Turtolan liittymää saisi kyllä selkeyttää ja parantaa muutenkin. Hervannan suunnasta noustaan Kaukajärven suunnan rampille ja käännytään siitä vasemmalle päivittäin vaikka siinä on kääntymiskielto. Samaten kääntymiskieltoa sotilaankadulta säälänkadulle ei ilmeisesti ole olemassakaan. Sen verran usein siinä ollaan kääntymässä ja tukkimassa liikennettä.

----------


## Teemuxs

> Et ole ihan väärillä jäljillä. Bussien käyttämät olivat tuollaisia, minkä seurauksena tällainen oli esimerkiksi Simonkadun ja Annankadun risteyksessä. Sen tehtävänä oli turvata sekä bussien että ratikoiden kulku, ja siinä oli siis kiinteä punainen riippumatta siitä kumpaa autoilijan piti väistää.


"Punaisen valon vilkkuminen liittyy Wienin kansainväliseen sopimukseen, jonka mukaan kiskoliikenteen yhteydessä on käytettävä punaista vilkkuvaloa. Jos risteyksessä ajaa sekä ratikoita että busseja kuten Simonkadun ja Annankadun risteyksessä, käytetään jokerivaloja." http://www.liikennevalot.info/tieto/jokerivalot.shtml

Ja asia oli säädetty "Asetuksessa tieliikenteen liikennevaloista (1012/2001)" https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2001/20011012

----------


## laurira

> "Punaisen valon vilkkuminen liittyy Wienin kansainväliseen sopimukseen, jonka mukaan kiskoliikenteen yhteydessä on käytettävä punaista vilkkuvaloa. Jos risteyksessä ajaa sekä ratikoita että busseja kuten Simonkadun ja Annankadun risteyksessä, käytetään jokerivaloja." http://www.liikennevalot.info/tieto/jokerivalot.shtml
> 
> Ja asia oli säädetty "Asetuksessa tieliikenteen liikennevaloista (1012/2001)" https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2001/20011012


Tuo Liikkenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetus 1012/2001 on kumottu lailla (Huomautus: kumoutunut, ks. L 729/2018)  https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajanta.../20180729#L2P5

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikasta on muuten julkaistu suunniteluohje , löytyy osoitteesta 

https://www.ratikansuunnitteluohje.fi/

mm. ohjeet tasaarvoisiin risteyksiin

----------


## 339-DF

Tampereella on nyt sitten kolme klassikkoa kasassa, kun kuorma-auto repi ajolangat alas Prisman kulmalla: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11777898

(Tarkoitan kolmella klassikolla ratikan eteen kääntyvää autoa, liian lähelle kiskoja parkkeerannutta autoa ja sitten tätä ajolankojen alas repimistä. Ne on kaikki nyt koettu. Onneksi uutisointi on runsasta, jos se herättelisi tamperelaisia tienkäyttäjiä.)

----------


## late-

> "Punaisen valon vilkkuminen liittyy Wienin kansainväliseen sopimukseen, jonka mukaan kiskoliikenteen yhteydessä on käytettävä punaista vilkkuvaloa. Jos risteyksessä ajaa sekä ratikoita että busseja kuten Simonkadun ja Annankadun risteyksessä, käytetään jokerivaloja." http://www.liikennevalot.info/tieto/jokerivalot.shtml


Tämä tulkinta Wienin liikennemerkkejä ja -opasteita koskevasta yleissopimuksesta on hiukan suppea. Sopimuksessa lukee:



> "Where a signaling system is installed at a level-crossing to give warning of the
> approach of trains or of the imminent closing of the gates (barriers) or half-gates (half-barriers), it
> shall consist of a red flashing light or of red lights flashing alternately, as specified in Article 23,
> paragraph 1(b), of this Convention."


Eli tasoristeyksessä tulee käyttää vilkkuvia valoja. Tasoristeykseksi sopimuksessa katsotaan tien risteäminen (rautatien lisäksi) sellaisen raitiotien kanssa, jolla on "own track formation". Jo tämä sulkee vaatimuksista pois kaikki sellaiset kohteet, joissa raitiotie on sekaliikenteessä. Lisäksi varsinaisen tieliikennettä kokevan Wienin sopimuksen mukaan tasoristeyksessä muiden tienkäyttäjien tulee antaa raideliikenteelle esteetön kulku. Kääntäen mikään sellainen kohde ei voine olla tasoristeys, jossa esteetöntä kulkua ei automaattisesti anneta.

Lisäksi:




> However:
> (i) Flashing red lights may be supplemented or replaced by light signals of
> the three-colour red-amber-green system described in Article 23,
> paragraph 2, of this Convention, or by such a signal without the green
> light, if other three-colour light signals are installed on the road near the
> level-crossing or if the crossing is equipped with gates;


Eli tasoristeyksissäkin saa käyttää normaalia kolmiväristä opastetta (punainen, keltainen, vihreä) tai vastaavaa opastetta ilman vihreää opastikuvaa, jos risteykseen liittyvällä kadulla käytetään tasoristeyksen lähellä tavallisia liikennevaloja. Läheisyyttä ei tarkemmin määritellä.

Esimerkiksi Saksassa tilanne on sikäli selkeä, että myös raitiotien tasoristeykset merkitään tasoristeyksen merkeillä. Saksan lainsäädännössä on myös tarkemmin määritelty, milloin raitiotie täyttää omalla uralla kulkemisen vaatimuksen, jolloin kyse on tasoristeyksestä. Ja näissä tasoristeyksissäkin käytetään normaaleja liikennevaloja, jos samalla kadulla niitä muutenkin käytetään. Suomenkin tieliikennelaissa on kesän 2020 uudistuksesta alkaen ollut mahdollisuus merkitä tien ja "erillisen raitiotien" risteäminen tasoristeykseksi. Kääntäen näin merkitty ristäminen on tasoristeys. Toistaiseksi tätä mahdollisuutta ei tietääkseni ole käytetty missään. Erillistä raitiotietä ei ole laissa määritelty.

Arveluni on, että aikoinaan joku luki ministeriössä sopimuksen vähän sinne päin, eikä kenellekään tullut mieleen kyseenalaistaa tulkintaa. Varsinkin, kun ennen Internetiä sopimuksia oli työlästä saada käsiinsä tarkastettaviksi.

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikan turvallisuus 

https://www.tampere.fi/liikenne-ja-k...vallisuus.html

----------


## Hattu

Ymmärsinkö oikein, että Tampereen ratikka pysähtyy jokaisella pysäkillä automaattisesti? Tässä ratikassa ei siis painella STOP-nappeja? Helsingissä tietääkseni toimitaan niin, että jos pysäkillä ei ole ketään, eikä kukaan ole painanut STOP-nappia, ratikka painaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi. Jos Tampereella pysähdellään turhaan, ilman että kukaan hyppää pois tai tulee sisään, kasvaa matka-aika.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että Tampereen ratikka pysähtyy jokaisella pysäkillä automaattisesti? Tässä ratikassa ei siis painella STOP-nappeja? Helsingissä tietääkseni toimitaan niin, että jos pysäkillä ei ole ketään, eikä kukaan ole painanut STOP-nappia, ratikka painaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi. Jos Tampereella pysähdellään turhaan, ilman että kukaan hyppää pois tai tulee sisään, kasvaa matka-aika.


Tuo käytäntö lienee melko yleinen maailmalla. Itse pidän kyllä Helsingin systeemiä parempana etenkin hiljaisina aikoina.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että Tampereen ratikka pysähtyy jokaisella pysäkillä automaattisesti? Tässä ratikassa ei siis painella STOP-nappeja? Helsingissä tietääkseni toimitaan niin, että jos pysäkillä ei ole ketään, eikä kukaan ole painanut STOP-nappia, ratikka painaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi. Jos Tampereella pysähdellään turhaan, ilman että kukaan hyppää pois tai tulee sisään, kasvaa matka-aika.


Saavat ainakin aikataulut toimimaan ja pitämään, jos ovat määritelleet jokaiselle pysäkille aikataulunmukaisen lähtöajan kuten junaliikenteessä. Hiljaisena aikana sitten pysähdellään tarpeettomasti.

----------


## laurira

> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että Tampereen ratikka pysähtyy jokaisella pysäkillä automaattisesti? Tässä ratikassa ei siis painella STOP-nappeja? Helsingissä tietääkseni toimitaan niin, että jos pysäkillä ei ole ketään, eikä kukaan ole painanut STOP-nappia, ratikka painaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi. Jos Tampereella pysähdellään turhaan, ilman että kukaan hyppää pois tai tulee sisään, kasvaa matka-aika.


Tampereella ratikka pysähtyy jokaisella pysäkillä eikä siis stop-nappeja ole. Ei ole myöskään Helsingin metrossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Näin eilen ensimmäistä kertaa elämässäni Tampereen ratikan, tai ratikoita. Veikeä fiilis katsella Hämeenkadulla niiden kulkua. Ovat todella hiljaisia. Ja hienon värisiä. Vieläkin haluaisin, että keulakin olisi punainen, se on varsinkin kaukaa katsoen aika synkän näköinen ilmestys kun vain musta keula pilkottaa.

Pari huomiota:

1. Hämeenkadulla härvää aivan tolkuton määrä busseja. Tuntuu, että niitä oli enemmän kuin milloinkaan ennen. Tietysti osa jää pois elokuussa, mutta silti mietityttää, miten ratikka niiden seassa pärjää. Esimerkiksi kääntyminen Keskustorin bussiasemalle vilkkaan suojatien yli  jos bussi jää siihen jumittamaan, niin ratikka odottelee sitten perässä.

2. Stokkan pysäkki suunnassa itään. Miten ratikka ikinä pääsee siihen pysäkille, kun tiellä on jatkuvasti ainakin pari bussia? Siinä on piiitkät punaiset valot, joissa ne bussit seisovat blokaten samalla pysäkin.

3. Vaunujen järjestysnumerot on piilotettu liian hyvin. Minulle sillä on käytännön merkitystä lähinnä niin, että valokuvasta on vaikeaa tai mahdotonta nähdä, mitä vaunua on kulloinkin kuvannut. Mutta on sillä numerolla laajempaakin merkitystä. Mikä vaunu on se, joka hipaisi huomaamattaan jalankulkijaa kadunkulmassa, tai mikä vaunu on se, jonka nurkka osui hassusti ryhmittyneeseen autoon? Ei Helsingissä turhaan ole määrätty, että raitiovaunun järjestysnumeron tulee näkyä molemmille sivuille, eteen ja taakse. (Helsingin Articeihin lisättiin päätyihinkin järjestysnumerot, tosin en ole ihan varma, miten tuosta numeron näkymisestä on säädetty nyt, kun kaupungin omaa raitiovaunusääntöä ei enää ole.) Tampereella numero on vain sivussa ja siinäkin todella huomaamattomasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Se on Hämeen*katu*. Bussien määrä Hämeenkadulla suorastaan romahtaa elokuussa, kun varsinainen ratikkaliikenne alkaa. 1.4. alkavan koeliikenteen aikana bussit säilyvät, ja silloin on mielenkiintoista seurata, minkä verran bussien meno siellä sitten ratikkaa hidastaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se on Hämeen*katu*.


Niinhän se on. Mietin että miksi huomautat, kun se lukee viestissänikin noin.  :Smile:  Mutta näemmä olen skarpannut vain ekassa virkkeessä ja sitten olen kirjoittanut ykköskohtaan stadilaisesti Hämeentie kuitenkin. Käynpä nyt korjaamassa sen oikeaksi!




> Bussien määrä Hämeenkadulla suorastaan romahtaa elokuussa, kun varsinainen ratikkaliikenne alkaa. 1.4. alkavan koeliikenteen aikana bussit säilyvät, ja silloin on mielenkiintoista seurata, minkä verran bussien meno siellä sitten ratikkaa hidastaa.


Toivottavasti romahtaa. Kolmoset sieltä ainakin lähtevät, mutta niitä linjoja näytti olevan vaikka millä numerolla ja määränpäällä. En ole perehtynyt bussilinjaston muutoksiin, mutta olisiko sinulla mitään lukuja (mallia kuinka monta autoa per tunti per suunta) nykytilanteesta ja syksystä?

----------


## Bussimies

> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että Tampereen ratikka pysähtyy jokaisella pysäkillä automaattisesti? Tässä ratikassa ei siis painella STOP-nappeja? Helsingissä tietääkseni toimitaan niin, että jos pysäkillä ei ole ketään, eikä kukaan ole painanut STOP-nappia, ratikka painaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi. Jos Tampereella pysähdellään turhaan, ilman että kukaan hyppää pois tai tulee sisään, kasvaa matka-aika.


Pitää muistaa, että Tampereella ratikan rooli joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä on lähempänä Helsingin ja Espoon metroa, kuin Helsingin nykyisiä kaupunkiratikoita. Ratikka on Tampereella "selkäranka", joka kokoaa yhteen usean aiemman bussilinjan matkustajia niillä alueilla, joilla se kulkee. Pysäkkejä ei myöskään ole niin tiheässä kuin Helsingissä.

Matka-aika on tästä johtuen hiljaisina aikoina mahdollisesti aavistuksen hitaampi kuin ilman pysähtelyä joka pysäkillä, mutta vastaavasti tasainen ja ennalta-arvattava myös ruuhka-aikoina. Matka-aikojen vaihteluväli pysyy siis pienenä. Täsmällisyys ja vuorovälien säännöllisyys on se, mitä tällaisella liikennöintitavalla tavoitellaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että Tampereen ratikka pysähtyy jokaisella pysäkillä automaattisesti? Tässä ratikassa ei siis painella STOP-nappeja? Helsingissä tietääkseni toimitaan niin, että jos pysäkillä ei ole ketään, eikä kukaan ole painanut STOP-nappia, ratikka painaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi. Jos Tampereella pysähdellään turhaan, ilman että kukaan hyppää pois tai tulee sisään, kasvaa matka-aika.


Jos ei ole niin tulevat jälkiasenuksena myöhemmin. Eivät ne kovin monta kuukautta katsele järjetöntä pysäyttämistä. Kannattaisi asentaa nyt jo tehtaalla vielä tilauksessa oleviin vaunuihin. Jokerikin tulee ilalla ajelemaan suurella todennäköisyydellä esim Pitäjänmäen ja Otaniemen välillä 3-5 matkustajalla. Joten Tampereesta puhumattakaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Niinhän se on. Mietin että miksi huomautat, kun se lukee viestissänikin noin.  Mutta näemmä olen skarpannut vain ekassa virkkeessä ja sitten olen kirjoittanut ykköskohtaan stadilaisesti Hämeentie kuitenkin. Käynpä nyt korjaamassa sen oikeaksi!


Kiitos kun korjasit sen oikeaksi.

Tampereella on sekä Hämeenkatu että Hämeenpuisto, mutta ei Hämeentietä. Joillakin paikkakunnilla voi olla sekä Hämeenkatu että Hämeentie. Foorumia lukevista osa ei välttämättä tiedä, millä paikkakunnilla on vain jompikumpi - ja kumpi niistä, tai millä paikkakunnilla ihan oikeasti on molemmat. Turussa ainakin on sekä Hämeenkatu että Hämeentie. Tampereella, josta tässä tietenkin nyt puhutaan, Hämeenkatu on pääkatu ja sikäli sen nimen kirjoittaminen oikein on tietenkin tärkeydessään omaa luokkaansa. Muutoinhan tällaisista viisastelun voisi jättää jonnekin muualle.

----------


## laurira

> Jos ei ole niin tulevat jälkiasenuksena myöhemmin. Eivät ne kovin monta kuukautta katsele järjetöntä pysäyttämistä. Kannattaisi asentaa nyt jo tehtaalla vielä tilauksessa oleviin vaunuihin. Jokerikin tulee ilalla ajelemaan suurella todennäköisyydellä esim Pitäjänmäen ja Otaniemen välillä 3-5 matkustajalla. Joten Tampereesta puhumattakaan.


Tampereen ratikoihin ei asenneta painonappeja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------




> Näin eilen ensimmäistä kertaa elämässäni Tampereen ratikan, tai ratikoita. Veikeä fiilis katsella Hämeenkadulla niiden kulkua. Ovat todella hiljaisia. Ja hienon värisiä. Vieläkin haluaisin, että keulakin olisi punainen, se on varsinkin kaukaa katsoen aika synkän näköinen ilmestys kun vain musta keula pilkottaa.
> 
> Pari huomiota:
> 
> 1. Hämeenkadulla härvää aivan tolkuton määrä busseja. Tuntuu, että niitä oli enemmän kuin milloinkaan ennen. Tietysti osa jää pois elokuussa, mutta silti mietityttää, miten ratikka niiden seassa pärjää. Esimerkiksi kääntyminen Keskustorin bussiasemalle vilkkaan suojatien yli  jos bussi jää siihen jumittamaan, niin ratikka odottelee sitten perässä.
> 
> 2. Stokkan pysäkki suunnassa itään. Miten ratikka ikinä pääsee siihen pysäkille, kun tiellä on jatkuvasti ainakin pari bussia? Siinä on piiitkät punaiset valot, joissa ne bussit seisovat blokaten samalla pysäkin.
> 
> 3. Vaunujen järjestysnumerot on piilotettu liian hyvin. Minulle sillä on käytännön merkitystä lähinnä niin, että valokuvasta on vaikeaa tai mahdotonta nähdä, mitä vaunua on kulloinkin kuvannut. Mutta on sillä numerolla laajempaakin merkitystä. Mikä vaunu on se, joka hipaisi huomaamattaan jalankulkijaa kadunkulmassa, tai mikä vaunu on se, jonka nurkka osui hassusti ryhmittyneeseen autoon? Ei Helsingissä turhaan ole määrätty, että raitiovaunun järjestysnumeron tulee näkyä molemmille sivuille, eteen ja taakse. (Helsingin Articeihin lisättiin päätyihinkin järjestysnumerot, tosin en ole ihan varma, miten tuosta numeron näkymisestä on säädetty nyt, kun kaupungin omaa raitiovaunusääntöä ei enää ole.) Tampereella numero on vain sivussa ja siinäkin todella huomaamattomasti.


1. Hämeenkadulta häviää kaikki suojatiet, jotka eivät ole liikennevaloissa 

2. Hämeenkadun itäpäähän jää 2 bussilinjaa elokuun jälkeen. 

3. vaunujen numerot ovat aina nähtävissä helposti edessä ja takana.

----------


## 339-DF

> 1. Hämeenkadulta häviää kaikki suojatiet, jotka eivät ole liikennevaloissa


Hyvä niin. Mä tarkoitin sitä kohtaa Keskustorilla, jossa bussit kääntyvät siihen Keskustorin terminaaliin. Ne kääntyvät Hämeenkadun etelälaidan jalkakäytävän ylitse, ja siinä on todella vilkas jalankulku eikä valoja. Se voi jumittaa.




> 2. Hämeenkadun itäpäähän jää 2 bussilinjaa elokuun jälkeen.


No tämä oli hyvä tieto!




> 3. vaunujen numerot ovat aina nähtävissä helposti edessä ja takana.


Nyt en ymmärrä. Vaunuissa on tällä hetkellä mikroskooppisen pienillä valkoislla tarrakirjaimilla "TRO06" ohjaamon kohdalla sivuikkunan alla. Tämäkin taitaa olla kussakin vaunussa vain 2 kertaa, koskapa vaunusta riippuen sellainen joko on siinä omalla paikallaan taikka ei ole. Eli ilmeisesti kussakin päädyssä tuo numero on aina vain yhdellä puolella.

Onko järjestysnumeroita siis tulossa lisää, suuremmalla fontilla, useampiin paikkoihin?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:44 ----------

Kaivelin netistä Helsingin kaupungin raitiovaunusäännön vuodelta 2010. Siinä todetaan näin: "Rekisteröintikatsastuksen yhteydessä määrätään raitiovaunulle tunnistenumero, joka merkitään eteen, taakse ja molemmille sivuille."

Sehän ei ole itse asian kannalta sillä tavoin relevantti, että se ei koskaan ole koskenut Tamperetta, eikä koko sääntöäkään ole enää olemassa, koskapa tuo on lukeutunut kunnalliseksi järjestyssäännöksi aikanaan. Silti kuvittelisin, että kun tuo on ainoa asiaa koskeva säädös, siitä olisi otettu jonkinlainen malli valtakunnalliseen lainsäädäntöön.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tampereen ratikoihin ei asenneta painonappeja.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:00 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Matkustin 90-luvulla Leningradista Olginon bussilla ja ihmettelin että miksi bussi pysähtyy pysäkeille, joilta kukaan ei tule kyytiin eikä bussista kukaan jäänyt pois. Busseissa ei ollut painonappeja, joten asia ratkaistiin tuolla tavalla. Raitioliikenteessäkin on käytöntöjä, joita voidaa muuttaa, jos muutostoimenpide havaitaan järkeväksi. Kun myöhään illalla pysähdytään 10 tyhjälle raitiovaunupysäkille turhaan vuodesta toiseen, niin raitiovaunujen muutostyöt alkavat saada kannatusta.

----------


## mv

> Matkustin 90-luvulla Leningradista Olginon bussilla ja ihmettelin että miksi bussi pysähtyy pysäkeille, joilta kukaan ei tule kyytiin eikä bussista kukaan jäänyt pois. Busseissa ei ollut painonappeja, joten asia ratkaistiin tuolla tavalla. Raitioliikenteessäkin on käytöntöjä, joita voidaa muuttaa, jos muutostoimenpide havaitaan järkeväksi. Kun myöhään illalla pysähdytään 10 tyhjälle raitiovaunupysäkille turhaan vuodesta toiseen, niin raitiovaunujen muutostyöt alkavat saada kannatusta.


Pysähtyminen samaan tapaan aina on nimenomaan järkevää. Muutenhan vuoro on hiljaiseen aikaan viisi minuuttia etuajassa reitin loppupäässä eikä kukaan ehdi kyytiin.

----------


## killerpop

> Pysähtyminen samaan tapaan aina on nimenomaan järkevää. Muutenhan vuoro on hiljaiseen aikaan viisi minuuttia etuajassa reitin loppupäässä eikä kukaan ehdi kyytiin.


Eihän kukaan lue ratikan aikatauluja ja jos lukee, niin reaaliaikaisen ennusteen vaikka Google Mapsista ja/tai ajoneuvon sijainnista vaikka reittioppaan karttapohjalla. Eletään nyt vuotta 2021 kuiteski.

----------


## mv

Mun ymmärtääkseni joukkoliikennejärjestelmän idea on säännöllinen liikennöinti eikä ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti päättäriltä päättärille.

----------


## killerpop

> Mun ymmärtääkseni joukkoliikennejärjestelmän idea on säännöllinen liikennöinti


Ymmärtäisin pointin, jos vuoroväli olisi tunti tai kaksi. Mutta me loppukäyttäjät, jotka joudutaan kulkemaan ko välineellä, arvostetaan vain ja ainoastaan sitä, että pääsemme mahdollisimman nopeasti perille kohteeseen.

Hiljaisina aikoinakaan ei pitäisi olla ongelmaa, koska silloin muutkin vaunut kulkevat about samassa rytmissä, jolloin vuorot eivät ketjuunnu.

Nykyisen bussilinjan 3 etuna Länsi-Tampereella on juuri se, että kotimatka Lielahteen voi olla vain 8-9 minuuttia, kun Paasikiventiellä ei välttämättä tarvitse pysähtyä kertaakaan. On kyllä sääli, jos jatkossa runkoreitillä pysähdytään joka tapauksessa, vaikka poistujia eikä nousijoita olisi lainkaan.

----------


## EVhki

En tiedä, miten aikatauluja nykyään missäkin laaditaan, mutta niissäkin varmaan pystyisi ihan hyvin ottamaan huomioon ennakoidun matkustajamäärän siten, että hiljaisina aikoina matka-aika olisi ihan aikataulun mukaisestikin lyhyempi mikäli ero matka-ajassa olisi merkittävä.

----------


## Salomaa

Kun foorumilla on raitiovaunuasiantuntijoita enemmän ja vähemmän, niin olisi ihan mielenkiintoista kuulla erittely siitä, että miksi Tampereen vaunuun ei tule STOP-nappeja, mutta Jokeri-vaunuun tulee.'

Tai ainakin olen siinä käsityksessä että Jokeriin tulee STOP-napit. Ja ilmeisesti Kruunu-siltojen vaunuunkiin.

----------


## hylje

Tampereella ratikka on niinkuin juna, Helsingissä ratikka on niin kuin vanhat ratikat. Junassa ei ole stop-nappeja, vanhoissa ratikoissa on.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....Helsingissä ratikka on niin kuin vanhat ratikat....


Jokerikin ? Ajettelin että jossain määrin Tampereen vaunua voidaan verrata Jokeri-linjan vaunuun.

----------


## hylje

On niillä kuitenkin sellainen reilu 150 kilometriä eroa.

----------


## Hattu

> Tampereella ratikka on niinkuin juna, Helsingissä ratikka on niin kuin vanhat ratikat. Junassa ei ole stop-nappeja, vanhoissa ratikoissa on.


Junat pysähtyvät tosiaan, asemilla. Esim metroasemilla, tai juna-asemilla. Tampereen ratikka on edelleen ratikka, vaikka moderni onkin, ja käytössä ovat nimenomaan pysäkit. Ajattelin vain, kun ei tästä missään nimessä mitään pikaratikkaa kyllä tehty. Pysäkkejä on sen verran paljon, esim. Keskustasta Hervantaan 8km matkalla Hervannasta Koskipuistoon on jopa 15 pysäkkiä (mukaanlaskien aloituspaikat E-Hervanta sekä Koskispuisto) Esim. Kalevassa on 4 pysäkkiä vaikka Kalevassa ei asu kuin 6000 ihmistä, ja tästäkin osa on Teiskontien varrella, jossa kulkee toinen ratikkalinja.

----------


## Salomaa

Kalevan ja Hervannanrannan välillä on 10 pysäkkiä, joista viiden välillä 1 minuutin ajoaika. Pohdiskeluna päässä pyörii, että vaunu ajaa sitä väliä esim illalla 21.00 kieppeillä ja kyydissä 5 matkustajaa. Kyllä se voi psykologisestikin ottaen tuntua ärsyttävältä pysähtyä turhaan minuutin välein.

Toivottavasti olen väärässä, onhan Tampereen vaunua suunniteltu oletettavasti huolellisesti ja tuo pysähdyksiin liittyvä asia varmaan tutkittu vaihtoehtoineen. Tamperelaiset voivat kommentoida jos esitän turhan pessimistisiä arvoita.

----------


## Eppu

> Kalevan ja Hervannanrannan välillä on 10 pysäkkiä, joista viiden välillä 1 minuutin ajoaika. Pohdiskeluna päässä pyörii, että vaunu ajaa sitä väliä esim illalla 21.00 kieppeillä ja kyydissä 5 matkustajaa. Kyllä se voi psykologisestikin ottaen tuntua ärsyttävältä pysähtyä turhaan minuutin välein.
> 
> Toivottavasti olen väärässä, onhan Tampereen vaunua suunniteltu oletettavasti huolellisesti ja tuo pysähdyksiin liittyvä asia varmaan tutkittu vaihtoehtoineen. Tamperelaiset voivat kommentoida jos esitän turhan pessimistisiä arvoita.


Onhan aikataulutusta mahdollista rukata hiljaisempaan aikaan niin että nopeammat pysähdykset ovat aikataulun puitteissa mahdollisia, eli että etuaikaan ei mennä. Kuitenkin kuljettaja näkee jos pysäkiltä ei ketään ole kyytiin tulossa ja noin viiden sekunnin pysähdys riittää muuten. Ovet kuitenkin aukeavat vain nappia painamalla joten niiden renkkaamiseen ei vättämättä tarvi aikaa käyttää mikäli kukaan ei halua pois jäädä. Ja vaunut kuitenkin kulkevat omalla kaistallaan niin muutamista turhista pysähdyksistä lie turha valittaa. Ja kun hervantalaisia muutenkin on taas hemmoteltu niin jos ratikan turhat pysähdykset ärsyttää, niin voi valita myös 5- tai 6-linjam bussin. 

Läntisen haaran kohdalla tilanne onkin eri. Siellä kun jo valittu reittilinjaus on suoraan takapuolesta monessakin mielessä ja käytännössäkin nopea bussilinja korvautuu hitaalla kiskokuljettimella, etenkin kun reitin varsi aiotaan rakentaa täyteen rumia kerrostaloja, mukaanlukien se näsinsaaren ympäristötuhohanke.

----------


## laurira

raitiolinjan 3 aikataulut ovat nyt näin, voivat vielä muuttua elokuun alussa:

----------


## laurira

> Hyvä niin. Mä tarkoitin sitä kohtaa Keskustorilla, jossa bussit kääntyvät siihen Keskustorin terminaaliin. Ne kääntyvät Hämeenkadun etelälaidan jalkakäytävän ylitse, ja siinä on todella vilkas jalankulku eikä valoja. Se voi jumittaa.
> 
> Nyt en ymmärrä. Vaunuissa on tällä hetkellä mikroskooppisen pienillä valkoislla tarrakirjaimilla "TRO06" ohjaamon kohdalla sivuikkunan alla. Tämäkin taitaa olla kussakin vaunussa vain 2 kertaa, koskapa vaunusta riippuen sellainen joko on siinä omalla paikallaan taikka ei ole. Eli ilmeisesti kussakin päädyssä tuo numero on aina vain yhdellä puolella.
> 
> Onko järjestysnumeroita siis tulossa lisää, suuremmalla fontilla, useampiin paikkoihin?


Pitkällä tähtäimellä Keskustori poistuu kokonaan, mutta vasta sitten kun Sorin aukio on valmis ja Tampereella on monta ratikkalinjaa. Ja yksi mikä vähentää elokuussa ratikkaliikennettä länsipuolella, on se että ratikkalinja 1 kääntyy koskipuistossa Hatanpäälle päin. 

Ja suojateiden muuttuminen ylityspaikoiksi muuttaa jalankulkijoiden etuoikeudet, jolloin ratikka on aina etuoikeutettu.

nuo numerot eivät ole muuttumassa mihinkään, itse olen nähnyt oikein hyvin ne.

----------


## Multsun poika

Ovinappien painelu on korona-aikana turhaa ja lisää vain turhaan tartuntariskiä. Toivottavasti Tampereen raitiotie tekee saman kuin HKL eli ohjeistaa kuljettajaa avaamaan kaikki ovet kaikilla pysäkeillä. Vaunu tuulettuu ja nappien näplääminen jää pois.

----------


## EVhki

> Ovinappien painelu on korona-aikana turhaa ja lisää vain turhaan tartuntariskiä. Toivottavasti Tampereen raitiotie tekee saman kuin HKL eli ohjeistaa kuljettajaa avaamaan kaikki ovet kaikilla pysäkeillä. Vaunu tuulettuu ja nappien näplääminen jää pois.


Tuo ei ole kyllä HKL:lläkään toteutunut, usein ei kuljettaja avaa ovia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ovinappien painelu on korona-aikana turhaa ja lisää vain turhaan tartuntariskiä. Toivottavasti Tampereen raitiotie tekee saman kuin HKL eli ohjeistaa kuljettajaa avaamaan kaikki ovet kaikilla pysäkeillä. Vaunu tuulettuu ja nappien näplääminen jää pois.



Myös 25 asteen pakkasella ?

----------


## 8.6

> nuo numerot eivät ole muuttumassa mihinkään, itse olen nähnyt oikein hyvin ne.


Se, että sinä näet ne hyvin, ei ole mikään peruste olla muuttamatta niitä. Minulle ei tule näin äkkiseltään mieleen yhtä huonosti merkittyjä kylkinumeroita.

----------


## samulih

Jokainen keskustelu menee aina jankkaamiseksi, esimerkiksi jos joku kuvaisi ne numerot niin olisi helpompi kommentoida.

----------


## kuukanko

> jos joku kuvaisi ne numerot niin olisi helpompi kommentoida.


Netissä on jo aika paljon kuvia Tampereen ratikoista. Numerot näkyy esim. Wikipedian kuvassa (voi tosin vaatia zoomaamista, että näkee mikä vaunun numero on). Numero on etuoven vieressä valkoisella.

----------


## EVhki

> Netissä on jo aika paljon kuvia Tampereen ratikoista. Numerot näkyy esim. Wikipedian kuvassa (voi tosin vaatia zoomaamista, että näkee mikä vaunun numero on). Numero on etuoven vieressä valkoisella.


En ole Tampereen ratikkaa omin silmin nähnyt, mutta kyllä tuo numero tuossa kuvassa aika pieneltä näyttää. Ja nopeaa numeron katsomista voi ainakin tottumattomalle vaikeuttaa tuo etuliite TRO, joka vie huomiota varsinaiselta vaunun yksilölliseltä numerolta.

----------


## 339-DF

> En ole Tampereen ratikkaa omin silmin nähnyt, mutta kyllä tuo numero tuossa kuvassa aika pieneltä näyttää. Ja nopeaa numeron katsomista voi ainakin tottumattomalle vaikeuttaa tuo etuliite TRO, joka vie huomiota varsinaiselta vaunun yksilölliseltä numerolta.


Jep, erityisesti tietysti hämää se, että niitä numeroita on siinä etuoven vieressä vähän satunnaisesti. Vaunut kun ovat kahteen suuntaan ajettavia, eli kussakin vaunussa pitäisi olla neljät numerot, jos haluaa, että kummankin etuoven vieressä (eli siis myös takaoven, josta tulee välillä etuovi) sellainen on. Nyt niitä ilmeisesti on ristikkäisissä kulmissa, joten jos seisot jalkakäytävällä ja seuraat tilannetta, niin satunnaisesti se numero on etuoven ja satunnaisesti takaoven vieressä.

Vaunujen yksilöinti olisi eriasteisia onnettomuuksia varten kuitenkin tärkeää, joten eiköhän tähän asiaan vielä palata.

Minua ei yhtään haittaa olla eri mieltä lauriran kanssa. Tämähän on mitä puhtain mielipidekysymys, että onko niitä numeroita riittävän monessa paikassa ja ovatko ne riittävän suuria. Eli meistä kumpikaan ei ole oikeassa eikä väärässä. Aika sitten näyttää, miten numeroasian lopulta käy.

Se, että numeron edessä on TRO, on yksi Tampereen ratikan junamaisuuksista ja varmaankin VR:n ansiota/syytä, miten päin sen sitten haluaa nähdä. Sm5:ssäkin lukee JKOY ja järjestysnumero. Se näyttää tottumattoman silmään hassulta, varsinkin kun peräkkäin on O0, mutta jo TRO11 näyttää nätimmältä sitten aikanaan. Tuohon kyllä tottuu.

----------


## Bussimies

> Jep, erityisesti tietysti hämää se, että niitä numeroita on siinä etuoven vieressä vähän satunnaisesti. Vaunut kun ovat kahteen suuntaan ajettavia, eli kussakin vaunussa pitäisi olla neljät numerot, jos haluaa, että kummankin etuoven vieressä (eli siis myös takaoven, josta tulee välillä etuovi) sellainen on. Nyt niitä ilmeisesti on ristikkäisissä kulmissa, joten jos seisot jalkakäytävällä ja seuraat tilannetta, niin satunnaisesti se numero on etuoven ja satunnaisesti takaoven vieressä.


Kyllä niitä numeroita on se neljä per vaunu, eli jokaisen päätyoven vieressä. Taksin kanssa osumaa ottanut vaunu sai toisen kyljen päätyynsä uudet sivukeulapaneelit, joihin ei syystä tai toisesta ole vielä järjestysnumeroa asennettu takaisin. Myös eräässä toisessa vaunussa on sama tilanne, eli vain kolmessa kohtaa numerot. Liekö tuo toinen sitten se jakeluauton raapima yksilö.

----------


## laurira

Aamulehti ei oikein osaa päättää:

"Ratikan koeliikenteen lykkääminen on perusteltua"

...

"Kaupallisen koeliikenteen aloittaminen huhtikuussa on perusteltua, kunhan varaudutaan rajoittamaan yhtä aikaa matkustavien ihmisten määrää ja tekemään nopeitakin ratkaisuja tautilanteen muuttuessa."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/paakirjoitu...007805178.html

----------


## Eppu

> Aamulehti ei oikein osaa päättää:
> 
> "Ratikan koeliikenteen lykkääminen on perusteltua"
> 
> ...
> 
> "Kaupallisen koeliikenteen aloittaminen huhtikuussa on perusteltua, kunhan varaudutaan rajoittamaan yhtä aikaa matkustavien ihmisten määrää ja tekemään nopeitakin ratkaisuja tautilanteen muuttuessa."
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/paakirjoitu...007805178.html


Tämä nyt on tätä samaa pelonlietsontaa mitä jokainen media levittää tänä päivänä. Kun tutkii tilastoja niin voi todeta ettei mitään pandemiaa edes ole eikä tähän paljon puhuttuun tautiin kuole kuin yli 80-vuotiaat perussairaat. Joten vaunut vaan liikkeelle ja pelko pois!

----------


## kuukanko

Älä ruoki trollia.

----------


## laurira

> Tämä nyt on tätä samaa pelonlietsontaa mitä jokainen media levittää tänä päivänä. Kun tutkii tilastoja niin voi todeta ettei mitään pandemiaa edes ole eikä tähän paljon puhuttuun tautiin kuole kuin yli 80-vuotiaat perussairaat. Joten vaunut vaan liikkeelle ja pelko pois!


ylläpito# tämä kommentti pitäisi poistaa, ei liity mitenkään Tampereen ratikkaan.

----------


## killerpop

> nuo numerot eivät ole muuttumassa mihinkään, itse olen nähnyt oikein hyvin ne.


Jotenkin tuntuu, että et voi tai halua sanoa mitään kriittistä Tampereen ratikkahankkeesta. Onhan nuo numerot aivan käsittämättömän pienet. Jopa Helsinki hoitaa ajoneuvojen tunnukset selkeämmin kuin Tampereen Raitiotie.

Nyssen alaisessa bussiliikenteessä voitaisiin tehdä kokeilu, jossa numerot teipatattaisiin yhtä pienellä perään, kylkiin ja sisätiloihin. Ja kokeilua voitaisiin jatkaa niin kauan, kunnes muutat mielesi. Mutta kuitenkin numerot on tällä hetkellä teipattu ainakin neljä kertaa korkeammilla numeroilla.

Tuleekohan näihin rotiskoihin myös Nyssen logo yhtä pienellä kuin järjestysnumero?

----------


## laurira

> Jotenkin tuntuu, että et voi tai halua sanoa mitään kriittistä Tampereen ratikkahankkeesta. Onhan nuo numerot aivan käsittämättömän pienet. Jopa Helsinki hoitaa ajoneuvojen tunnukset selkeämmin kuin Tampereen Raitiotie.
> 
> Nyssen alaisessa bussiliikenteessä voitaisiin tehdä kokeilu, jossa numerot teipatattaisiin yhtä pienellä perään, kylkiin ja sisätiloihin. Ja kokeilua voitaisiin jatkaa niin kauan, kunnes muutat mielesi. Mutta kuitenkin numerot on tällä hetkellä teipattu ainakin neljä kertaa korkeammilla numeroilla.
> 
> Tuleekohan näihin rotiskoihin myös Nyssen logo yhtä pienellä kuin järjestysnumero?


Ja nuo numerot on tarkoitettu pääasiassa kuljettajien käyttöön. 

ja näissä vaunuissa on jo Nyssen logo.

ja testimatkustajien kuvia: https://twitter.com/O_Joonas/status/...875200/photo/1

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja nuo numerot on tarkoitettu vain kuljettajien käyttöön.


Missä vaunuissa on sitten muiden käyttöön tarkoitetut numerot ulkopuolella? Ratikoissa kun ei ole rekisterikilpeä, toimii vaunun numero sitä vastaavana tunnisteena ulkopuolisille.

----------


## Melamies

> Missä vaunuissa on sitten muiden käyttöön tarkoitetut numerot ulkopuolella? Ratikoissa kun ei ole rekisterikilpeä, toimii vaunun numero sitä vastaavana tunnisteena ulkopuolisille.


Ehkäpä Tampereella on omaksuttu ajatusmalli, että koska ratikalla on aina ja kaikkialla etuajo-oikeus, ei ole mitään merkitystä mikä ratikkayksilö on kolarin toinen osapuoli, koskapa muut ovat kuitenkin syypäitä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ehkäpä Tampereella on omaksuttu ajatusmalli, että koska ratikalla on aina ja kaikkialla etuajo-oikeus, ei ole mitään merkitystä mikä ratikkayksilö on kolarin toinen osapuoli, koskapa muut ovat kuitenkin syypäitä.


Niin ehkä. Onko Tampereelle yhtään sellaista risteystä jossa spåra tulee kärkikolmion takaa? Tällöin on nimittäin spåralla väistämisvelvollisuus. Esimerkkinä käy Viipurinkadun ja Sturenkadun risteys, jossa on kolmio ja liikennevalojen ollessa vilkulla pohjoisesta tuleva linjan 3 vaunu väistää Sturenkadun kadun liikennettä. Tosin on siinäkin risteyksessä ainakin yhtä Saksanseisojaa (lue. Vario) kunnolla romutettu.

----------


## EVhki

> Ehkäpä Tampereella on omaksuttu ajatusmalli, että koska ratikalla on aina ja kaikkialla etuajo-oikeus, ei ole mitään merkitystä mikä ratikkayksilö on kolarin toinen osapuoli, koskapa muut ovat kuitenkin syypäitä.


Etuajo-oikeus ei tarkoita, etteikö kuljettaja voisi rikkoa liikennesääntöjä tai toimia muuten tavalla, josta asiakas esimerkiksi haluaisi antaa palautetta (missä vaunun numerosta on kyllä hyötyä).

----------


## Melamies

> Etuajo-oikeus ei tarkoita, etteikö kuljettaja voisi rikkoa liikennesääntöjä tai toimia muuten tavalla, josta asiakas esimerkiksi haluaisi antaa palautetta (missä vaunun numerosta on kyllä hyötyä).


Täsmälleen näin.

Moottoriajoneuvojen ja kevyen liikenteen kohtaamisesta syntyneet vahingot korvataan tai ainakin voidaan korvata (jos kevyellä osapuolella ei ole mitään vakuutusta) moottoriajoneuvon liikennevakutuuksesta, vaikka kevyt osapuoli olisi syypää vahingon syntymiseen. Miten on asia ratikoiden kanssa, onko niissäkin pakollinen liikennevakuutus?  Vai onko ajateltu niitä hallinnoivien julkistahojen olevan riittävän vakavaraisia maksamaan vahingot ilman vakuutusturvaa?

----------


## j-lu

> Ehkäpä Tampereella on omaksuttu ajatusmalli, että koska ratikalla on aina ja kaikkialla etuajo-oikeus, ei ole mitään merkitystä mikä ratikkayksilö on kolarin toinen osapuoli, koskapa muut ovat kuitenkin syypäitä.


Onko näin? Eikö Tampereella ole yhtään valotonta suojatietä raitiovaunureitillä?

Eipä tietysti Helsingissäkään raitiovaunukuskit suojatiesäännöistä paljon piittaa. Pahempia kuin autoilijat.

----------


## Melamies

> Onko näin? Eikö Tampereella ole yhtään valotonta suojatietä raitiovaunureitillä?


Eikö Tampereen keskustassa suojatiet ratikkareitillä korvattu ylityspaikoilla, jossa jalankulkija väistää ratikkaa?

----------


## laurira

Seitsemäs vaunu on saapunut Tampereelle Kainuusta

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...uantai-iltana/

----------


## laurira

Asematunnelin uudistus sai valtuuston hyväksynnän 

"Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi 18,3 miljoonan euron kaupungin rahoitusosuuden asemakeskuksen hankkeelle."

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11802551

----------


## laurira

Sepänkadun sillan uusiminen on käynnistymässä

"Sepänkadun nykyinen silta korvataan uudella, entistä leveämmällä sillalla, joka mitoitetaan sekaliikenteelle (raitiotieliikenne, autoliikenne, jalankulku ja pyöräily). Sepänkadun silta levenee enimmillään yli 40-metriseksi, kun sillan nykyinen leveys on reilut 15 metriä. Työt kestävät tämän vuoden toukokuulta loppukesään 2022 asti."

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/3880579

----------


## 339-DF

Onpas kaunis havainnekuva tuossa Tamperelaisen uutisessa. Olisiko jopa kauneinta maisemaa koko ratikkareitin varrella.

----------


## laurira

Hämeenkadulta poistuu suojateitä

"Hämeenkadun ylittävä suojatie Koskikadun kohdalla poistuu käytöstä  tilalle tulee raitiotien ylityspaikka, näin sen säännöt eroavat suojatiestä"

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/3881460

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:32 ----------




> Onpas kaunis havainnekuva tuossa Tamperelaisen uutisessa. Olisiko jopa kauneinta maisemaa koko ratikkareitin varrella.


Kaupungin havainnekuvia https://www.tampere.fi/liikenne-ja-k...uvapankki.html. 


Sepänkatu toiseen suuntaan ja samalla Särkänniemen pysäkki

https://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/r/s...pankadulla.jpg

----------


## Teemuxs

> Tämä tulkinta Wienin liikennemerkkejä ja -opasteita koskevasta yleissopimuksesta on hiukan suppea. Sopimuksessa lukee:
> 
> 
> Eli tasoristeyksessä tulee käyttää vilkkuvia valoja. Tasoristeykseksi sopimuksessa katsotaan tien risteäminen (rautatien lisäksi) sellaisen raitiotien kanssa, jolla on "own track formation". Jo tämä sulkee vaatimuksista pois kaikki sellaiset kohteet, joissa raitiotie on sekaliikenteessä. Lisäksi varsinaisen tieliikennettä kokevan Wienin sopimuksen mukaan tasoristeyksessä muiden tienkäyttäjien tulee antaa raideliikenteelle esteetön kulku. Kääntäen mikään sellainen kohde ei voine olla tasoristeys, jossa esteetöntä kulkua ei automaattisesti anneta.
> 
> Lisäksi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jotta asia ei olisi liian sekavaa pyysin Liikenne- ja Viestintäministeriöstä näkemyksen asiasta ja tänään sain asiaan vastauksen. Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan näkemys vastaa hyvin pitkälti sitä, mitä Late tuossa aiemmin kertoi. 




> Hyvä xxx,
> Kiitos yhteydenotostanne, joka koski raitiovaunuvaloja.
> Valtioneuvoston asetuksessa liikenteenohjauslaitteiden käytöstä (379/2020) säädetään muun muassa
> raitiovaunuvalojen toiminnasta. Tällä hetkellä on olemassa kahdella eri tavalla toimivia
> raitiovaunuvaloja.
> Tapa 1:
> Asetuksen 18 §:n mukaan tieliikenteen ohjaamiseen rautatien tasoristeyksessä on käytettävä
> liikennevalo-opastinta, jossa on yläpuolella yksi tai kaksi pyöreää valoaukkoa vilkkuvaa punaista valoa
> ja alapuolella yksi pyöreä valoaukko vilkkuvaa valkoista valoa varten. Säännöstä sovelletaan myös
> ...

----------


## laurira

Hämeenkadulle pysäkkikatokset 

"Tampereen Ratikan pysäkkikatokset toimittaa ja asentaa JCDecaux Finland Oy, jolla on niihin mainosoikeus noin viidentoista vuoden sopimuskaudelle. Sopimus on solmittu Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n kanssa. Pysäkkikatosten kustannukset katetaan mainostuloilla. Katosten muotoilusta vastaa IDIS Design Oy.
"

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...hameenkadulle/

----------


## Melamies

> Pysäkkikatosten kustannukset katetaan mainostuloilla.


Kustannuksia tulee totisesti riittämään, jos katoksia vandalisoidaan yhtä paljon kuin pk-seudulla.

----------


## Salomaa

Mitäköhän tulee sitten kun jalankulkijat alkavat harjoitella "raitiotien ylityspaikka" - käsitettä . Ettei tulisi vahinkoja. Maalaisivat nyt turvallisuuden nimissä  myös tuon vaunu keulan punaiseksi, niinkuin raitiotieasiantuntija täällä aiemmin ehdotti.

----------


## laurira

> Mitäköhän tulee sitten kun jalankulkijat alkavat harjoitella "raitiotien ylityspaikka" - käsitettä . Ettei tulisi vahinkoja. Maalaisivat nyt turvallisuuden nimissä  myös tuon vaunu keulan punaiseksi, niinkuin raitiotieasiantuntija täällä aiemmin ehdotti.


Ratikka on kulkenut Tampereella Hämeenkadulla jo toista kuukautta joka arkipäivä, eikä mitään ongelmia suojateiden puuttumisesta ole seurannut. Pikemminkin ihmiset ovat huomanneet että Hämeenkadun voi ylittää mistä vain, kun ei ole enää suojateitä ilman liikennevaloja.

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikan seudullinen yleissuunnitelma on valmistunut, 

"Tampereen raitiotien seudullisen yleissuunnitelman loppuraportti ja suunnitelma-aineistot ovat valmistuneet, ja ne on julkaistu tilaajakuntien internetsivuilla. Yleissuunnitelmassa kuvataan rakenteilla olevan raitiotien jatkolinjojen ratavarausten sijainnit Tampereen Hatanpäältä Härmälän kautta Pirkkalaan, Tays Keskussairaalalta Koilliskeskuksen kautta Kangasalan Lamminrahkaan ja Tampereen Lielahdesta Ylöjärvelle sekä ratavaraukset Kangasalan Saarenmaalla. Tampereen raitiotiejärjestelmää suunnitellaan laajennettavaksi vaiheittain seudulliseksi aina 2040-luvulle asti."

https://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/r/M..._19.2.2021.pdf

kaupungin tiedote asiasta 

https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...1032021_1.html

----------


## Salomaa

> Ratikka on kulkenut Tampereella Hämeenkadulla jo toista kuukautta joka arkipäivä, eikä mitään ongelmia suojateiden puuttumisesta ole seurannut. Pikemminkin ihmiset ovat huomanneet että Hämeenkadun voi ylittää mistä vain, kun ei ole enää suojateitä ilman liikennevaloja.


Matkustajaliikenteen alkaessa luonnollisesti kadunylitykset lisääntyvät. On olemassa se mahdollisuus että kaikki sujuu niinkuin on suunniteltu.

----------


## laurira

> Matkustajaliikenteen alkaessa luonnollisesti kadunylitykset lisääntyvät. On olemassa se mahdollisuus että kaikki sujuu niinkuin on suunniteltu.


Kyllä se hyvin tulee menemään elokuussa kun kiivas ratikka liikenne alkaa ja Hämeenkadulle jää itäpäähän vain 1,1 bussilinjaa ja länsipuolellekin tulee melkoinen karsinta.

----------


## laurira

Pirkkalan kunnan ratikkasivu

"Tampereen kaupungin ja Pirkkalan kunnan tavoitteena on käynnistää hankesuunnittelu välille Koilliskeskus - Suuppa syksyllä 2021. Hankesuunnitelma valmistuu vuoden 2022 loppuun mennessä. Hankesuunnitelmien hyväksymisestä päättävät Tampereen kaupungin sekä Pirkkalan kunnan valtuustot."

https://www.pirkkala.fi/seuturatikka

----------


## laurira

Ylöjärven kaupungin raideliikennesivu

Ylöjärvi satsaa kahteen raideliikennemuotoon, ratikkaa ja junaan

"Ylöjärven kaupunki osallistuu aktiivisesti myös pääradan kehittämistarkasteluihin ja on osakkaana Suomi-rata Oy:ssä."

https://www.ylojarvi.fi/raideliikenteen-edistaminen

"Yleissuunnitelmassa määritettiin ratalinjausten lisäksi valtion maanteiden ja rautateiden risteämiskohdat, pysäkkien alustava sijainti ja määrä, periaate raitiotien sijainnista katupoikkileikkauksessa sekä säilytysvarikoiden ja sähkönsyöttöasemien alustava sijainti."

https://www.ylojarvi.fi/raitiotie

----------


## laurira

Yhdyskuntalauta käsittelee 9.3 kokouksessaan Turtolan liikennesuunnitelmaa, mm. ratikan tasoliittymää.

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...lvitys(182441) 
https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...lvitys(182637)

Väliaikainen linkki, voi lakata toimimasta.

----------


## laurira

Raitiotyöt päättyneet Kalevassa ja Hervantajärvellä

https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...a-hervannassa/

----------


## laurira

Raitiotien testaukset laajenevat TAYSiin sekä Hervantajärvelle

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...aatepysakille/

----------


## laurira

1.4.2021 suunniteltu avoin koematkustus ratikka siirtyy myöhemmäksi

"Koronatilanteen vuoksi avointa koeliikennettä ei voida aloittaa 1.4. matkustajien kanssa, mutta se aloitetaan kuitenkin ilman heitä. Koeliikennevaiheessa tehdään asiakastestausta kuten aiemminkin, suljetuissa pienissä ryhmissä. Tampereen Ratikan avoimen koeliikenteen aloittamisen ajankohdan siirtämisestä toukokuulle on päätetty Tampereen Ratikan liikennöintiallianssin toimesta ja sitä on arvioitu myös Tampereen kaupungin häiriötilannejohtoryhmässä. Tarkka päivämäärä päätetään koronatilanteen mukaan. Aiheesta tiedotetaan uudelleen huhtikuun alkupuolella."

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...anteen-vuoksi/

----------


## Minä vain

Eikö koeliikenteen olisi voinut hoitaa niin, että olisi jonkinlainen aikataulu ja tehtäisiin ajanvaraus tietylle vuorolle? Tuskin kuitenkaan toukokuussa tilanne sallii sitä, että vaunu voidaan ottaa täyteen matkustajia.

----------


## laurira

> Eikö koeliikenteen olisi voinut hoitaa niin, että olisi jonkinlainen aikataulu ja tehtäisiin ajanvaraus tietylle vuorolle? Tuskin kuitenkaan toukokuussa tilanne sallii sitä, että vaunu voidaan ottaa täyteen matkustajia.


Saa nähdä miten homma aiotaan hoitaa, korona tilanne ei varmaankaan helpota yhtään mutta onhan ratikka väljempi väline kuin bussi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:48 ----------

kevät tuo ratikat Tampereen liikenteeseen

"Keskusta päivitetään ratikka-aikaan

Keskustorin, Koskipuiston, rautatieaseman ja Sorin aukion pysäkkien kirjaintunnisteet päivitetään kevään aikana, kun ratikkapysäkit saavat pysäkkialueilla kirjaintunnisteet A ja B. Pysäkit A vievät keskustaan ja pysäkit B kohti Hervantaa ja Kaupin kampusta."

https://www.nysse.fi/kevat.html

----------


## 339-DF

> Saa nähdä miten homma aiotaan hoitaa, korona tilanne ei varmaankaan helpota yhtään mutta onhan ratikka väljempi väline kuin bussi.


Joo, tästä tulee kyllä mielenkiintoista. Vaikka ratikassa olisi tuhat paikkaa, niin ekoina päivinä ne tulevat taatusti olemaan aivan tukossa. Tai olisivat, jos se sallittaisiin. Nähtäväksi jää, mutta en haluaisi kyllä olla se henkilö, jonka tehtävänä on suunnitella "terveysturvallinen" liikenteen aloitus tuonne.

Käytännössä kai vaunussa pitäisi olla portsari joka ovella vahtimassa, ettei vaunu tule liian täyteen. Toisaalta tällä hetkellä meillä ei ole voimassa minkäänlaisia matkustajamäärärajoituksia joukkoliikenteelle, toisaalta taas rasse tuskin haluaa profiloitua viruslinkona. On nämä vaan kurjia aikoja.

----------


## laurira

> Joo, tästä tulee kyllä mielenkiintoista. Vaikka ratikassa olisi tuhat paikkaa, niin ekoina päivinä ne tulevat taatusti olemaan aivan tukossa. Tai olisivat, jos se sallittaisiin. Nähtäväksi jää, mutta en haluaisi kyllä olla se henkilö, jonka tehtävänä on suunnitella "terveysturvallinen" liikenteen aloitus tuonne.
> 
> Käytännössä kai vaunussa pitäisi olla portsari joka ovella vahtimassa, ettei vaunu tule liian täyteen. Toisaalta tällä hetkellä meillä ei ole voimassa minkäänlaisia matkustajamäärärajoituksia joukkoliikenteelle, toisaalta taas rasse tuskin haluaa profiloitua viruslinkona. On nämä vaan kurjia aikoja.


olisiko ratkaisu että vain rokotetut pääsevät ratikkaan ?

----------


## 339-DF

> olisiko ratkaisu että vain rokotetut pääsevät ratikkaan ?


Olisihan se, mutta taitaa olla liian perusoikeuksia syrjivä, jotta noin voisi Suomessa toimia.

Sitä en tiedä, voisiko esim. yksityinen kenkäkauppa toimia noin. Voi olla, että se vielä menisi läpi, mutta julkinen palvelu tuskin.

----------


## Eppu

> olisiko ratkaisu että vain rokotetut pääsevät ratikkaan ?


Miten se voi olla kun on myönnetty että rokotus ei estä tartuntojen leviämistä? 1930-luvun Saksassa juutalaiset merkittiin tähdellä heidän tunnistamiseksi. Olemmeko nyt menossa kohti samankaltaista yhteiskuntaa kun joku edes avoimesti menee tällaista oman kehon koskemattomuuden peruuttamista ehdottamaan?

----------


## kalle.

> olisiko ratkaisu että vain rokotetut pääsevät ratikkaan ?


Pysäkeillähän voisi olla vaikka neljä eri jonoa. Yhdessä olisi Pfizer-Biontechin rokotteen saaneet. Toisessa olisi Modernan rokotteen saaneet. Kolmannessa olisi AstraZenecan rokotteen saaneet ja vielä olisi oma jononsa Sputknik-rokotetuille. Ja aina siitä jonosta valittaisiin matkustajat, minkä rokotteen teho kulloinkin vaikuttaisi olevan paras. Ja rokottamattat sitten joutaisi kävelemään, vai?

----------


## laurira

Ratikka testit laajenivat TAYSille sekä Hervantajärvelle

https://twitter.com/TampereRatikka/s...17909804507136

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...aatepysakille/

----------


## Minä vain

> olisiko ratkaisu että vain rokotetut pääsevät ratikkaan ?


Totta. Rokottamattomilla voisi olla hihamerkit, joista selviää asian tila:

Punainen kärjellään seisova kolmio - Ei suostu ottamaan rokotetta 

Keltainen kärjellään seisova kolmio - Ensimmäinen annos on otettu, mutta toista annosta ei ole otettu tai sen ottamisesta on kulunut enintään 14 vuorokautta 

Sininen kärjellään seisova kolmio - terveydelliset syyt estävät rokotteen saamisen

Vihreä kärjellään seisova kolmio - henkilön rokotusryhmän aikoja ei voi varata tai varaaminen on ollut mahdollista enintään 60 päivää 

Musta toisinpäin oleva kolmio em. kolmion alla - henkilö on levittänyt koronaa

Edellisten lisäksi: Punainen pallo, jota ympäröi musta ympyrä - henkilö on rikkonut eristys- tai karanteenimääräystä

Julkiset ja yksityiset palveluntarjoajat voisivat valita sitten joustavasti mitkä ryhmät saa palvelua. Sain idean täältä: https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vankit...3%A4#Tunnukset

Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla ajanvaraus. Jos kuljettajan ohjaamo mahdollistaa matkustusoikeuden tarkastamisen, kuljettaja tarkastaa, tai jos ei, raitiovaunussa pitänee olla väliaikaisesti konduktööri, joka tarkastaa matkustusoikeuden. Joku kännykän näytöltä tai paperilta esitettävä vahvistusviesti riittää. Jos konduktööri tarkastaa sen, siinä voi olla mahdollisesti QR-koodi.

Voisi kuvitella, että ensimmäisten päivien jälkeen raitiovaunua käyttää enimmäkseen sellaiset, jotka olisivat tehneet saman matkan bussilla, eli raitiovaunun käyttöönotto olisi kokonaisuutena ollut epidemiaa lievittävä, ei pahentava teko.

----------


## sub

Yksi kaupunki, yksi ratikka, yksi matkustaja !

----------


## Minä vain

> Yksi kaupunki, yksi ratikka, yksi matkustaja !


Tää oli hyvä.  :Laughing:

----------


## laurira

Seuturatikan ratikan reittisuunnitelmia tarkennettu

https://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/r/I...t_Pirkkala.pdf

----------


## laurira

etätilaisuus raitiotien toisen osan rakentamisesta 25.3

"Tilaisuudessa esitellään raitiotien osaa 2 Pyynikintorilta Lentävänniemeen, raitiotien rakentamista sekä rakentamisen liikenteellisiä vaikutuksia muun muassa Sepänkadun ympäristöön.Tilaisuudessa on paikalla kaupungin, Tampereen raitiotie Oy:n ja Raitiotieallianssin asiantuntijoita."

https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...9032021_1.html

----------


## laurira

> etätilaisuus raitiotien toisen osan rakentamisesta 25.3
> 
> "Tilaisuudessa esitellään raitiotien osaa 2 Pyynikintorilta Lentävänniemeen, raitiotien rakentamista sekä rakentamisen liikenteellisiä vaikutuksia muun muassa Sepänkadun ympäristöön.Tilaisuudessa on paikalla kaupungin, Tampereen raitiotie Oy:n ja Raitiotieallianssin asiantuntijoita."
> 
> https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...9032021_1.html


Ja yksi mielenkiintoinen esittelykohde on Linjasto24, eli bussiliikenteen muutokset 2024 kun ratikka aloittaa liikennöinin Lentävänniemeen (Santalahden käyttöönotto ei aiheuta muutoksia busseihin 2023)

----------


## Metsätähti

*Vaarallinen ratikkaramppi poistetaan Tampereen Turtolassa? Näin voitaisiin rauhoittaa myös Nekalantien liikennettä*

_Etualalla eli Hervannan valtaväylän länsipuolella sijaitsee poistettavaksi mietitty ramppi Tampereen Turtolassa. Ramppi risteää raitiotien kanssa. Väylän toiselta puolelta järjestettäisiin kulku Turtolaan ja sieltä pois valo-ohjauksella.  Siihen tulisi vastaava valo-ohjattu risteys kuin on Messukylän rampissa, josta pääsee kääntymään kaikkiin suuntiin, kertoo liikenneinsinööri Timo Seimelä Tampereen kaupungilta._

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007873818.html (maksullinen)

Ihan hyvä idea, koska siellä on jo tapahtunut onnettomuus. Sitten ratikka myöskin voi ajaa siellä 70km/h tällä hetkellä on rajoitus siellä kohdalla vain 30km/h (tai 40km/h en oo ihan varma).

----------


## laurira

> *Vaarallinen ratikkaramppi poistetaan Tampereen Turtolassa? Näin voitaisiin rauhoittaa myös Nekalantien liikennettä*
> 
> _Etualalla eli Hervannan valtaväylän länsipuolella sijaitsee poistettavaksi mietitty ramppi Tampereen Turtolassa. Ramppi risteää raitiotien kanssa. Väylän toiselta puolelta järjestettäisiin kulku Turtolaan ja sieltä pois valo-ohjauksella.  Siihen tulisi vastaava valo-ohjattu risteys kuin on Messukylän rampissa, josta pääsee kääntymään kaikkiin suuntiin, kertoo liikenneinsinööri Timo Seimelä Tampereen kaupungilta._
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007873818.html (maksullinen)
> 
> Ihan hyvä idea, koska siellä on jo tapahtunut onnettomuus. Sitten ratikka myöskin voi ajaa siellä 70km/h tällä hetkellä on rajoitus siellä kohdalla vain 30km/h (tai 40km/h en oo ihan varma).


Tuo rampin poisto on vasta vaihe 2. 

Yhdyskuntalautakunnan kokouksessa valittiin seuraavaa: 

"Hyväksytään Turtolan alueen liikenneselvitys jatkosuunnittelun lähtökohdaksi.

VE0+ esitetään toteutettavaksi ensimmäisessä vaiheessa."

----------


## pehkonen

> Tuo rampin poisto on vasta vaihe 2. 
> 
> Yhdyskuntalautakunnan kokouksessa valittiin seuraavaa: 
> 
> "Hyväksytään Turtolan alueen liikenneselvitys jatkosuunnittelun lähtökohdaksi.
> 
> VE0+ esitetään toteutettavaksi ensimmäisessä vaiheessa."


Linkki https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...lvitys(185938) 

Josta lainaus 

--- lainaus alkaa ---
Autoliikenteen osalta liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta ongelmalliset paikat ovat eritasoliittymän ramppiliittymät, kaupallisen alueen pysäköintipaikat ja Sotilaankadun liittymät. 

Raitiotien risteämiskohta eritasoliittymän rampin kanssa on mahdollinen riskipaikka, koska jo koeajoliikenteen aikana on tapahtunut yksi onnettomuus. 

Nykyiset liikennejärjestelyt mahdollistavat liikennemäärien n. 10 %:n kasvun, mutta jo siinä tilanteessa Nekalantien suunta ruuhkautuu. 

Liikennemäärien kasvaessa kasvaa myös riski raitiotien kanssa risteävän rampin jonoutumiseen, jolloin jono voi ulottua raitiotien tasoristeykseen asti. 
--- lainaus loppuu --

----------


## laurira

> Linkki https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...lvitys(185938) 
> 
> Josta lainaus 
> 
> --- lainaus alkaa ---
> Autoliikenteen osalta liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta ongelmalliset paikat ovat eritasoliittymän ramppiliittymät, kaupallisen alueen pysäköintipaikat ja Sotilaankadun liittymät. 
> 
> Raitiotien risteämiskohta eritasoliittymän rampin kanssa on mahdollinen riskipaikka, koska jo koeajoliikenteen aikana on tapahtunut yksi onnettomuus. 
> 
> ...


Tämä on valittu osuus: 

"VE0+ Säälänkadun valo-ohjaus

Vaihtoehto pohjautuu nykyverkkoon, jota täydennetään lisäkaistalla Hervannan valtaväylän länsipuolisella rampilla ja liikennevalomuutoksin. Sotilaankadun ja Säälänkadun liittymä varustetaan liikennevaloilla ja Sotilaankuja katkaistaan. Jalankulun ja pyöräliikenteen väyliä levennetään ja kulkumuodot erotellaan omille väylilleen Sotilaankadulla, Hallilankadulla ja Nekalantiellä. Pysäkkijärjestelyjä kehitetään ja parannetaan kaupallisen alueen liikennejärjestelyjä.

Esitetyt ratkaisut eivät merkittävästi paranna alueen saavutettavuutta eikä kestävien kulkumuotojen olosuhteita. Myös vaikutukset liikenteelliseen toimivuuteen ovat melko vähäiset. Vaihtoehdon alustava kustannusarvio on n. 2,3 M."

----------


## laurira

> etätilaisuus raitiotien toisen osan rakentamisesta 25.3
> 
> "Tilaisuudessa esitellään raitiotien osaa 2 Pyynikintorilta Lentävänniemeen, raitiotien rakentamista sekä rakentamisen liikenteellisiä vaikutuksia muun muassa Sepänkadun ympäristöön.Tilaisuudessa on paikalla kaupungin, Tampereen raitiotie Oy:n ja Raitiotieallianssin asiantuntijoita."
> 
> https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...9032021_1.html


Tilaisuuden esitelmät 

https://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/r/0...iskuu_2021.pdf

----------


## Bussimies

Ratikkareitin varrelle on ilmestynyt ja ilmestyy lisää pollareita. Ne ovat osoittautuneet monessa paikassa tarpeellisiksi lisähuomioiksi osoittamaan autoilijalta kielletyn väylän. 

Pollareita on tällä hetkellä paikoillaan mm. Itsenäisyydenkadulla kohdassa, jossa kiskot siirtyvät kadun eteläreunasta keskelle ja ajokaista vastaavasti siirtyy kadun pohjoisreunalta eteläreunalle. Samoin niitä on rautatieaseman edustalla sekä Insinöörinkadun joukkoliikennekatuosuudella (Opiskelijan vaihtopysäkillä) kadun keskellä estämässä ohituksia. Nyt niitä on tulossa myös Hervannan liikenneympyröihin sekä Kalevan Prisman kohdalle Rieväkadulle.

Aamulehden Moro-liitteen juttu aiheesta:
https://www.aamulehti.fi/moro/art-2000007888783.html

----------


## Metsätähti

Miten menee tulevaisuudessa bussiliikenne siellä, eikä se menee ratikan kans samalla keistalla tunnelin läpi?
Miksi tolpat ovat harmaita? Keltainen tai oranssi näkyisi myöskin vaikka räntäsateessa.

----------


## laurira

> Miten menee tulevaisuudessa bussiliikenne siellä, eikä se menee ratikan kans samalla keistalla tunnelin läpi?
> Miksi tolpat ovat harmaita? Keltainen tai oranssi näkyisi myöskin vaikka räntäsateessa.


Bussit kulkevat ajoneuvoliikenteen puolella tunnelia, eli pohjoisen puolella. 

Tolpissa on heijastimet vakiona.

----------


## 339-DF

Täällä oli joskus aiemmin puhetta siitä, miten nopeasti vaunun saa käännettyä lähtövalmiiksi paluusuuntaan kun käytössä on kääntöraiteisto. Minulla oli tänään tilaisuus seurata Malagassa raitiovaunun saapumista päätepysäkille ja käytännössä välitöntä lähtöä takaisin. Homma on järjestetty niin, että vaunu ajoi päätepysäkille tullessaan suoraan lähtöraiteelle.

Siitä, kun kuljettaja vapautti ovet vaunun saavuttua siihen kun vaunut nytkähti liikkeelle paluusuuntaan kului vain 55 sekuntia. Tässä ajassa siis vaihdettiin matkustajat ja kuljettaja siirtyi ulkokautta ohjaamosta toiseen. Tämä oli huomattavasti nopeampaa kuin olin kuvitellut. Tietysti vaunutyyppikohtaisia eroja varmasti on.

----------


## tlajunen

Millaisia lähtötoimenpiteitä kuuluu Suomessa raitiovaunun ohjaamon käyttöönottoon? Millaisten järjestelmien toimivuus testataan? Jarrut nyt ainakin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Millaisia lähtötoimenpiteitä kuuluu Suomessa raitiovaunun ohjaamon käyttöönottoon? Millaisten järjestelmien toimivuus testataan? Jarrut nyt ainakin?


Tampereellahan on aikamoisen junamaiset prinsiipit, kun liikennöitsijäksi valikoitui VR. Voisin kuvitella, että tässäkin on otettu mallia rautatiepuolelta.

Malagassa ei ainakaan tehty mitään varsinaisia toimenpiteitä, vaan suunnanvaihto sujui todella sukkelasti. Minä olin kuvitellut, että moderni raitiovaunu olisi yhtä hidas tuollaisissa asioissa kuin muut elektroniset vehkeet nykyään ovat, mutta ei se tuntunut vaativan minkäänlaista odottelua tai tietokoneiden alkulämmittelyä se suunnanvaihto.

----------


## laurira

> Tampereellahan on aikamoisen junamaiset prinsiipit, kun liikennöitsijäksi valikoitui VR. Voisin kuvitella, että tässäkin on otettu mallia rautatiepuolelta.
> 
> Malagassa ei ainakaan tehty mitään varsinaisia toimenpiteitä, vaan suunnanvaihto sujui todella sukkelasti. Minä olin kuvitellut, että moderni raitiovaunu olisi yhtä hidas tuollaisissa asioissa kuin muut elektroniset vehkeet nykyään ovat, mutta ei se tuntunut vaativan minkäänlaista odottelua tai tietokoneiden alkulämmittelyä se suunnanvaihto.


VR ei päätä mitään Tampereen ratikassa, vaan liikennöintiallianssi. Mutta kyseisellä organisaatiolla ei ole edes webbisivuja, joten....

----------


## pehkonen

> VR ei päätä mitään Tampereen ratikassa, vaan liikennöintiallianssi. Mutta kyseisellä organisaatiolla ei ole edes webbisivuja, joten....


Raitiotieallianssin muodostavat tilaajaosapuolet Tampereen kaupunki ja Tampereen Raitiotie Oy sekä palveluntuottajaosapuolet NRC Finland Oy, Sweco Finland Oy, YIT Suomi Oy ja AFRY Finland Oy.

Allianssimallissa hankkeen suunnittelusta ja toteutuksesta vastaavat tilaaja ja palvelutuottajat yhdessä yhteisellä allianssiorganisaatiolla. https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/

----------


## laurira

> Raitiotieallianssin muodostavat tilaajaosapuolet Tampereen kaupunki ja Tampereen Raitiotie Oy sekä palveluntuottajaosapuolet NRC Finland Oy, Sweco Finland Oy, YIT Suomi Oy ja AFRY Finland Oy.
> 
> Allianssimallissa hankkeen suunnittelusta ja toteutuksesta vastaavat tilaaja ja palvelutuottajat yhdessä yhteisellä allianssiorganisaatiolla. https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/


Ratikassa on kolme allianssia: raitiotieallianssi, liikennöinti allianssi ja kunnossapito allianssi

liikennöintiallianssi:

"Tampereen Ratikan liikennöintiallianssi vastaa Tampereen Ratikan liikennöinnistä kokonaisuutena. Liikennöintiallianssin muodostavat Nysse  Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne, Tampereen Raitiotie Oy ja VR."

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Millaisia lähtötoimenpiteitä kuuluu Suomessa raitiovaunun ohjaamon käyttöönottoon? Millaisten järjestelmien toimivuus testataan? Jarrut nyt ainakin?


Kiinnostava kysymys, ja kun kenelläkään ei näytä olevan tietoa, voinen vähän spekuloida. Itse olen Helsingissä kerran päässyt seuraamaan, kun kuljettaja väärää vaihdetta ajettuaan perutti ratikan risteyksen yli takaisin käyttäen takapään ohjauslaitteita. (Tästä on aikaa, joten en muista vaunun tyyppiä, uudempi joka tapauksessa, ja takasillalta löytyi paneelien alta piilosta tosiaankin toinen ohjauspöytä.) Tässä yhteydessä ei ollut mitään kokeiluja tai käynnistämisiä, vaan kuljettaja aloitti ajamaan vaunua toisesta päästä heti, kun oli saanut ohjauspöydän esille. (Terminologiaa sopii korjata, meille yhteiseksi opiksi.)

Tästä päättelen, että mitään periaatteellista tarvetta toisen ohjaamon käyttöönotolle suuntaa vaihdettaessa tuskin on, vaan molemmat ohjaamot voinevat käynnistyä yhtäaikaisesti ja teoriassa kummastakin ohjaamosta voisi ohjata samanaikaisesti, käytännössä tietysti niin, että ohjaamot ovat lähtökohtaisesti lukossa ja kuljettaja pitää avoimena vain sitä ohjaamoa, missä hän fyysisesti on. (ja sekin varmaan onnistuu, että ohjaamo lukittuu automaattisesti, jos esim. penkillä ei istu kukaan.) Jos näin toimitaan, lähtiessä pitää ottaa molemmat ohjaamot käyttöön ja tarkistaa ohjauslaitteiden toiminta kummassakin erikseen. Mutta sen jälkeen voisi vaunua ajaa vapaasti ilman eri järjestelyitä kummastakin päästä miten vain halutaan. Joku tieto vaunulla täytyy tietysti olla, kumpi on keula ja kumpi perä, jotta valot näkyisivät oikein päin, mutta uskaltaisin arvata, että muuten vaunu voi olla sellainen, että sitä voisi milloin vain ajaa kumpaan suuntaan vaan ja kummasta ohjaamosta tahansa.

Voi tietysti olla, että vaunun kulkusuuntaa muutettaessa on tarpeen olla jotain järjestelyitä tai prosedyyrejä. Rautatiemaailmaan iso ero tulee siitä, että vaunuja ei kytketä lainkaan yhteen. Siinä vähenee huomattava määrä mahdollisia virhetilanteita.

----------


## laurira

> Kiinnostava kysymys, ja kun kenelläkään ei näytä olevan tietoa, voinen vähän spekuloida. Itse olen Helsingissä kerran päässyt seuraamaan, kun kuljettaja väärää vaihdetta ajettuaan perutti ratikan risteyksen yli takaisin käyttäen takapään ohjauslaitteita. (Tästä on aikaa, joten en muista vaunun tyyppiä, uudempi joka tapauksessa, ja takasillalta löytyi paneelien alta piilosta tosiaankin toinen ohjauspöytä.) Tässä yhteydessä ei ollut mitään kokeiluja tai käynnistämisiä, vaan kuljettaja aloitti ajamaan vaunua toisesta päästä heti, kun oli saanut ohjauspöydän esille. (Terminologiaa sopii korjata, meille yhteiseksi opiksi.)
> 
> Tästä päättelen, että mitään periaatteellista tarvetta toisen ohjaamon käyttöönotolle suuntaa vaihdettaessa tuskin on, vaan molemmat ohjaamot voinevat käynnistyä yhtäaikaisesti ja teoriassa kummastakin ohjaamosta voisi ohjata samanaikaisesti, käytännössä tietysti niin, että ohjaamot ovat lähtökohtaisesti lukossa ja kuljettaja pitää avoimena vain sitä ohjaamoa, missä hän fyysisesti on. (ja sekin varmaan onnistuu, että ohjaamo lukittuu automaattisesti, jos esim. penkillä ei istu kukaan.) Jos näin toimitaan, lähtiessä pitää ottaa molemmat ohjaamot käyttöön ja tarkistaa ohjauslaitteiden toiminta kummassakin erikseen. Mutta sen jälkeen voisi vaunua ajaa vapaasti ilman eri järjestelyitä kummastakin päästä miten vain halutaan. Joku tieto vaunulla täytyy tietysti olla, kumpi on keula ja kumpi perä, jotta valot näkyisivät oikein päin, mutta uskaltaisin arvata, että muuten vaunu voi olla sellainen, että sitä voisi milloin vain ajaa kumpaan suuntaan vaan ja kummasta ohjaamosta tahansa.
> 
> Voi tietysti olla, että vaunun kulkusuuntaa muutettaessa on tarpeen olla jotain järjestelyitä tai prosedyyrejä. Rautatiemaailmaan iso ero tulee siitä, että vaunuja ei kytketä lainkaan yhteen. Siinä vähenee huomattava määrä mahdollisia virhetilanteita.


Tietoa on jollakin, mutta ne kuuluvat vielä liikennöintiallianssin kehitysvaiheeseen, ehkä sitten kun allianssi siirtyy elokuussa siirtyy tuotantovaiheeseen jokinlainen sivusto ilmaantuu samaan tyyliin kuin raitiotie-allianssilakin on.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kiinnostava kysymys, ja kun kenelläkään ei näytä olevan tietoa, voinen vähän spekuloida. Itse olen Helsingissä kerran päässyt seuraamaan, kun kuljettaja väärää vaihdetta ajettuaan perutti ratikan risteyksen yli takaisin käyttäen takapään ohjauslaitteita. (Tästä on aikaa, joten en muista vaunun tyyppiä, uudempi joka tapauksessa, ja takasillalta löytyi paneelien alta piilosta tosiaankin toinen ohjauspöytä.) Tässä yhteydessä ei ollut mitään kokeiluja tai käynnistämisiä, vaan kuljettaja aloitti ajamaan vaunua toisesta päästä heti, kun oli saanut ohjauspöydän esille. (Terminologiaa sopii korjata, meille yhteiseksi opiksi.)
> 
> Tästä päättelen, että mitään periaatteellista tarvetta toisen ohjaamon käyttöönotolle suuntaa vaihdettaessa tuskin on, vaan molemmat ohjaamot voinevat käynnistyä yhtäaikaisesti ja teoriassa kummastakin ohjaamosta voisi ohjata samanaikaisesti, käytännössä tietysti niin, että ohjaamot ovat lähtökohtaisesti lukossa ja kuljettaja pitää avoimena vain sitä ohjaamoa, missä hän fyysisesti on. (ja sekin varmaan onnistuu, että ohjaamo lukittuu automaattisesti, jos esim. penkillä ei istu kukaan.) Jos näin toimitaan, lähtiessä pitää ottaa molemmat ohjaamot käyttöön ja tarkistaa ohjauslaitteiden toiminta kummassakin erikseen. Mutta sen jälkeen voisi vaunua ajaa vapaasti ilman eri järjestelyitä kummastakin päästä miten vain halutaan. Joku tieto vaunulla täytyy tietysti olla, kumpi on keula ja kumpi perä, jotta valot näkyisivät oikein päin, mutta uskaltaisin arvata, että muuten vaunu voi olla sellainen, että sitä voisi milloin vain ajaa kumpaan suuntaan vaan ja kummasta ohjaamosta tahansa.
> 
> Voi tietysti olla, että vaunun kulkusuuntaa muutettaessa on tarpeen olla jotain järjestelyitä tai prosedyyrejä. Rautatiemaailmaan iso ero tulee siitä, että vaunuja ei kytketä lainkaan yhteen. Siinä vähenee huomattava määrä mahdollisia virhetilanteita.


Varmaankin tilanneta voisi pelaita menettelyyn vaunua peruuttaessa Helsingissä. Onhan kysymyksessä kuitenkin samankaltainen kuljetin (ForCity Smart Artic Helsinki vs. ForCity Smart Artic Tampere) ja vaunukonsepti X34. Eikös Helsingissä kuljettaja valitse ohjaamossa kulkusuunnan (tjs.), otti ainakin joskus jonkin "kahvan" mukaansa vaunun peräosaan, luukku auki ja liike jatkui.

----------


## tlajunen

Vaikuttaisi siis, että raitiovaunuissa on yksi ohjausjärjestelmä, jota voi sitten komentaa kummasta päästä tahansa. Rautatiekalustossa taas yleensä on yksi järjestelmä per ohjaamo, ja ohjaamoa vaihdettaessa pitää edellinen "sammuttaa" ja seuraava "käynnistää".

----------


## laurira

Tampereen Kaupungin tilaajapuoli siirtyy 2022 lähtien luultavasti TRO:n palvelukseen ennakoiden alueellista ratikkajärjestelmää

"Vuoden 2022 alusta lähtien, raitiotien kehitysohjelman päätyttyä, raitiotiejärjestelmän suunnitelmien tilaamisesta ja suunnittelun ohjauksesta vastaa Tampereen Raitiotie Oy. 

Kuntien vuonna 2021 aloittamat raitiotiesuunnitelmat siirretään raitiotieyhtiön tilauksiksi.

Kunnat voivat ostaa Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:ltä erikseen sovittavia palveluita, joista tähän asti on vastannut raitiotien kehitysohjelma.

Raitiotiejärjestelmän suunnitteluvaiheessa uusille kunnille tarjotaan vähemmistöosakkuutta Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:ssä. Uuden osakaskunnan tosiasiallinen vaikuttamismahdollisuus raitiotieyhtiössä toteutuu vähemmistöosakkaiden yhtiökokouksessa yhteisesti nimeämällä hallituksen asiantuntijajäsenellä ja osakkaiden neuvottelukunnalla.

Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n hallituspaikoista ja muista periaatteista sovitaan osakassopimuksella rakentamispäätöksen myötä. "

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...sointi(188029)

----------


## pehkonen

> Tampereen Kaupungin tilaajapuoli siirtyy 2022 lähtien luultavasti TRO:n palvelukseen ennakoiden alueellista ratikkajärjestelmää
> 
> "Vuoden 2022 alusta lähtien, raitiotien kehitysohjelman päätyttyä, raitiotiejärjestelmän suunnitelmien tilaamisesta ja suunnittelun ohjauksesta vastaa Tampereen Raitiotie Oy. 
> 
> Kuntien vuonna 2021 aloittamat raitiotiesuunnitelmat siirretään raitiotieyhtiön tilauksiksi.
> 
> Kunnat voivat ostaa Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:ltä erikseen sovittavia palveluita, joista tähän asti on vastannut raitiotien kehitysohjelma.
> 
> Raitiotiejärjestelmän suunnitteluvaiheessa uusille kunnille tarjotaan vähemmistöosakkuutta Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:ssä. Uuden osakaskunnan tosiasiallinen vaikuttamismahdollisuus raitiotieyhtiössä toteutuu vähemmistöosakkaiden yhtiökokouksessa yhteisesti nimeämällä hallituksen asiantuntijajäsenellä ja osakkaiden neuvottelukunnalla.
> ...


Nyt kannattaa katsoa työpaikkailmoituksia, kun Tampereen Raitiotie Oy luonee itselleen hankintayksikköä. Tuskin ainakaan Tampereen kaupungin puolelta paljoa irtoaa henkilöstöä. Tosin tälläkin hetkellä kilpailutusten toteutuksia Tuomi Logistiikka Oy:ltä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaikuttaisi siis, että raitiovaunuissa on yksi ohjausjärjestelmä, jota voi sitten komentaa kummasta päästä tahansa. Rautatiekalustossa taas yleensä on yksi järjestelmä per ohjaamo, ja ohjaamoa vaihdettaessa pitää edellinen "sammuttaa" ja seuraava "käynnistää".


Tuli muuten äkkipäätään mieleen, miten on asia vaihtotyövetureissa, taikka dv-xx-vetureissa yleensä? No, tavallaan niissä on tietenkin vain yksi ohjaamo, mutta oletan, että hallintalaitteet ovat kummallekin suunnalle erikseen, jotta kuljettajan olisi helppo tähystää ajaessa. Ei kait niissä tarvita mitään pitkällisiä proseduureja, kun kulkusuunta muuttuu?

----------


## Butters

Ulkopaikkakuntalaisen pohdiskeluja.

Olisiko järjetöntä ideoida poikittaista ratikkaliikennettä Tampereen kantakaupunkiin? Mietin miten ratikkaverkostosta voisi tulevaisuudessa saada entistä verkostomaisemman. Ensimmäiset ratikkalinjat tulevat olemaan 1 ja 3. Tutustuin bussilinjan 2 reittiin ja lähdin pohtimaan voisiko tuon linjan itäpäästä luoda pohjan poikittaiselle ratikkalinjalle. Samalla saisi ratikkayhteyden moneen keskeiseen kohteeseen.

Linja voisi lähteä idässä bussilinjan tapaan Rauhaniemestä. Myös jokin toinen piste voisi olla päätepysäkki. Matka jatkuisi Tammelan puistotien ja Yliopistonkadun kautta Keskustakampukselle. Tuosta käännyttäisiin Sorin sillalle ja Kannelle päin. Sorin aukiolla pysähdyttäisiin vilkkaalle risteyspysäkille. Tuosta voisi sitten valmista rataa ja kakkosen bussin reittiä pitkin jatkaa esimerkiksi juuri Pyynikintoria kohti.

Tai sitten voisi laajentaa lisää ratikan elinpiiriä ja kääntyä Suvantokadulle. Stadionin ohi ja uutta siltaa pitkin kosken yli. Tämän jälkeen Hämeenpuiston läpi pohjoiseen. Linja voi päättyä Särkänniemeen, Finlaysonin alueelle tai vaikkapa Tampella nurkille.

Näin Tampereen ratikkaverkosto muuttuisi moniulotteisemmaksi. Jokainen linja ei menisi Hämeenkadun ja Itsenäisyydenkadun pätkää. Moni merkittävä kohde saisi ratikan aivan viereen. Tammelan tori, Tampere-talo, Yliopisto, Kansi ja Areena, Ratinan Stadion, Hämeenpuiston molemmat päädyt sekä Särkänniemi tai Finlaysonin kohteet. 

Toki tiedostan linjan haasteet. Perusteleeko matkustajamäärä linjan ratikkana? Poikittaislinjana reitti on pyöreä eikä näin ollen kovin tehokas pisteestä A pisteeseen B. Myöskään kovin loogisia reittejä linjan pidentämiseen ei ole. 

Minusta on kuitenkin mielenkiintoista pohtia ratikkaverkoston monipuolistamista tulevaisuudessa ja Tampereen poikittaisliikenteen haasteita ylipäätään. Kaupunki on niin poikkeuksellisen muotoinen järviensä takia. Monia Helsingin sporaverkon ominaisuuksia saatika Jokerimaisuutta on vaikeaa hahmotella Tampereelle.

----------


## laurira

> Ulkopaikkakuntalaisen pohdiskeluja.
> 
> Olisiko järjetöntä ideoida poikittaista ratikkaliikennettä Tampereen kantakaupunkiin? Mietin miten ratikkaverkostosta voisi tulevaisuudessa saada entistä verkostomaisemman. Ensimmäiset ratikkalinjat tulevat olemaan 1 ja 3. Tutustuin bussilinjan 2 reittiin ja lähdin pohtimaan voisiko tuon linjan itäpäästä luoda pohjan poikittaiselle ratikkalinjalle. Samalla saisi ratikkayhteyden moneen keskeiseen kohteeseen.
> 
> Linja voisi lähteä idässä bussilinjan tapaan Rauhaniemestä. Myös jokin toinen piste voisi olla päätepysäkki. Matka jatkuisi Tammelan puistotien ja Yliopistonkadun kautta Keskustakampukselle. Tuosta käännyttäisiin Sorin sillalle ja Kannelle päin. Sorin aukiolla pysähdyttäisiin vilkkaalle risteyspysäkille. Tuosta voisi sitten valmista rataa ja kakkosen bussin reittiä pitkin jatkaa esimerkiksi juuri Pyynikintoria kohti.
> 
> Tai sitten voisi laajentaa lisää ratikan elinpiiriä ja kääntyä Suvantokadulle. Stadionin ohi ja uutta siltaa pitkin kosken yli. Tämän jälkeen Hämeenpuiston läpi pohjoiseen. Linja voi päättyä Särkänniemeen, Finlaysonin alueelle tai vaikkapa Tampella nurkille.
> 
> Näin Tampereen ratikkaverkosto muuttuisi moniulotteisemmaksi. Jokainen linja ei menisi Hämeenkadun ja Itsenäisyydenkadun pätkää. Moni merkittävä kohde saisi ratikan aivan viereen. Tammelan tori, Tampere-talo, Yliopisto, Kansi ja Areena, Ratinan Stadion, Hämeenpuiston molemmat päädyt sekä Särkänniemi tai Finlaysonin kohteet. 
> ...


Ajatuksia tietysti kaivataan, mutta ennen suunnittelua pitäisikö selvittää suunnitteluperiaatteet ? Tamperen ratikan esimerkkinä ei ole Helsingin raitiotie, vaan Bergenin kaupungin uusi raitiotie.

----------


## Butters

Toki tunnen Tampereen ratikan suunnitteluperiaatteita. Profiililtaan se vertautuu Helsinkiin suhteutettuna enemmän metroon ja lähijuniin. Tampere kuitenkin kasvaa lähivuosikymmeninä merkittävästi ja ratikan suosio tulee olemaan taattu. Olisiko mahdollisesti jossakin kohtaa tarvetta tämäntyyppisille linjoille? Tai poikittaislinjalle jossain kauempana keskustassa. Esimerkiksi Härmälästä Hervantaan ja sitten koilliseen päin. Tai voisiko jotkin linjat kulkea keskustan läpi eri reittiä kuin Hämeenkadun väylää?

----------


## laurira

eli tämä on tuttu sivusto ?

https://www.ratikansuunnitteluohje.fi/

----------


## 339-DF

> Ajatuksia tietysti kaivataan, mutta ennen suunnittelua pitäisikö selvittää suunnitteluperiaatteet ?


Suunnitteluperiaatteet tietysti elävät sen mukaan, mikä kulloinkin nähdään tarpeelliseksi. Buttersin ehdottamalle reitille on jo suunniteltukin ratikkaa hyvälle osalle matkaa silloin, kun ekan vaiheen vaihtoehtoja käytiin läpi.

Olen itsekin miettinyt tuon rinnakkaisvaihtoehdon hyödyntämistä ja sen jatkoa Tammelan puistokadulle. Se olisi kiva, mutta ei se kyllä tarpeellinen olisi. 60 vuotta sitten ja neliakselisilla ratikoilla se olisi varmaan ollutkin ihan hyvä.

Sitten ollaankin jo uudenlaisessa tilanteessa, jos noista nyt kaavailluista seudullisista haaroista riittävän moni toteutuu. Voi olla, että Itsarin-Hämpin kanssa jollain tavalla rinnakkainen yhteys tarvitaan ihan kapasiteetin vuoksi. Ja oliko se niin, että Urosareenan pääsisäänkäynti on Kalevantiellä? Varmaan ratikkapysäkki siinä sisäänkäynnin luona puolustaisi myös paikkaansa.

----------


## Butters

> eli tämä on tuttu sivusto ?
> 
> https://www.ratikansuunnitteluohje.fi/


Itse asiassa ei ollut. Kiitos linkistä! Jäänyt välistä sivuston julkaisu. Pitääpä lukaista läpi. Toki Tampereen projektin ominaispiirteet ovat vuosien aikana tulleet tutuksi.

Olisin ehkä voinut alkuperäisessä viestissä selventää, että kyseessä on fantasiointia tuleville vuosikymmenille. Ja minusta on äärimmäisen mielenkiintoista vertailla Tamperetta ja Helsinkiä kaupunkeina erityisesti joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen suhteen. Minulle on myös selvää että seururatikan suunnitelmat ovat lähitulevaisuudessa keskiössä. Parinkymmenen vuoden päästä Tampereen keskusta on kuitenkin todennäköisesti melkoisesti kasvanut. Tarvetta rinnakkaisille yhteyksille luulisi jossain kohtaa olevan. Sopisiko tällöin pitkien runkoyhteyksien rinnalle vanhahtava kaupunkiraitiotielinja?

----------


## Bussimies

> Olisin ehkä voinut alkuperäisessä viestissä selventää, että kyseessä on fantasiointia tuleville vuosikymmenille. Ja minusta on äärimmäisen mielenkiintoista vertailla Tamperetta ja Helsinkiä kaupunkeina erityisesti joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen suhteen. Minulle on myös selvää että seururatikan suunnitelmat ovat lähitulevaisuudessa keskiössä. Parinkymmenen vuoden päästä Tampereen keskusta on kuitenkin todennäköisesti melkoisesti kasvanut. Tarvetta rinnakkaisille yhteyksille luulisi jossain kohtaa olevan. Sopisiko tällöin pitkien runkoyhteyksien rinnalle vanhahtava kaupunkiraitiotielinja?


Omana kommenttinani en oikein näe, mitä sellaista lisäarvoa "vanhahtava kaupunkiraitiotielinja" tuo, jota ei voisi bussilla hoitaa Tampereen kokoisessa kaupungissa? Raitiotien rakentaminen on niin kallista, että sen rakentamisen on perustuttava todelliseen tarpeeseen ja korkeisiin käyttäjämääriin. Esimerkiksi Rauhaniemen/Käpylän omakotivaltaiselle alueelle ei tule koskaan sellaista kysyntää, että raitiotie olisi sinne perusteltu. Tammelan puistokadullakin ajaa nykyisin vain yksi bussilinja ja vieläpä kaksiakselisella kalustolla, joten sielläkään kysyntää raitiotielle on vaikea nähdä. Tammelantorilta kävelee nykyisellään raitiotien vaikutuspiiriin ja oikeastaan keskustaankin suuri osa kulkee jalkaisin. Myös keskustan ja aseman alueen suunniteltu voimakas täydennysrakentaminen sijoittuu niin ytimeen, että suurelle osalle ensisijainen liikkumisvaihtoehto on jalkaisin.

Tampereen ratikat kasvanevat ennemmin tai myöhemmin 47 metrin pituuteen, jolloin ne todellakin ovat huomattavan metromaisia ja sellaisena niitä (ja koko järjestelmää) tulee ajatella. Tämä ei tietenkään sulje pois mahdollisia laajennoksia nykyisten suunnitelmien ulkopuolisillekaan alueille  etenkin keskustassa. Tampereen keskusta on kuitenkin niin nauhamainen ja pienelle alueelle levinnyt, että se luontevin kysyntä raitiotien kapasiteetille on juuri siellä, minne se on rakennettu. Jos ja kun auto- ja muuta liikennettä halutaan keskittää Hämeenkadun ulkopuolisille kaduille Satankunnankadulle sekä Ratinaan, ei sinne oikein kunnolla mahdu sekaan enää raitiotie. Satakunnankadulle ainakaan. 

Itse näkisin teoreettisena tulevaisuuden mahdollisuutena Kalevantietä kulkevan ratikkalinjan, joka voisi jatkaa Sorin aukiolta lähdettyään Uros Live-areenan ohitse Messukylän kautta Kaukajärvelle/Annalaan. Siellä väestöpohja riittäisi ratikalle. Sorin aukiolta olisi kuitenkin erittäin hankalaa saada käännettyä ratikkalinjaa Vuolteenkadulle, koska mäki on jyrkkä ja kaarresäteiden maksimiarvot eivät mahdollistaisi kääntymistä Hatanpään valtatieltä helposti. Linja pitäisi jatkaa Hatanpään valtatien yli kohti Ratinan kauppakeskusta tai jollakin konstilla saada kulkemaan viistosti Sorin aukion poikki Hatanpään valtatielle. 

Nimimerkin 339-DF kommentissa puolestaan mainittiin mahdollisuus pysäkille areenan edessä, mutta itse näkisin tämän haastavana toteuttaa muutamasta syystä. Kalevatien liikenne areenan edustalla suljetaan suunnitelmien mukaan aina tapahtumien (päättymisen) aikaan, ajo estetään maasta nouseville pollareilla ja bussitkin laitetaan kiertoreitille. Areenan edusta on melko ahtaassa paikassa, joten isojen väkijoukkojen purkautuminen vaatii tilansa ja aikansa. Väkijoukon on hajaannuttava eri suuntiin, jotta sumppu saadaan purettua. Ratikkapysäkki suoraan areenan edessä johtaisi aikataulujen romuttumiseen väen tunkeutuessa täyteen ratikkaan ja olisi muutenkin turvallisuusriski väen velloessa kadulla myös ajokaistoilla. Nykyisellään Sorin aukion ratikkapysäkki sijaitsee areenaan ja massojen liikehdintään nähden oikeastaan aika optimaalisessa paikassa. Ympärillä on tilaa hajaantua eri suuntiin.

Kiinnostavia pohdintoja silti. En usko, että tulevat ajankohtaisiksi edes suunnittelutasolla ainakaan yli vuosikymmeneen vielä.

----------


## laurira

> Kiinnostavia pohdintoja silti. En usko, että tulevat ajankohtaisiksi edes suunnittelutasolla ainakaan yli vuosikymmeneen vielä.



Ei ainakaan ennen vuotta 2040, johon saakka riittää seuturatikan rakennustöitä. Pirkkalan linjahan on lähdössä syksyllä hankesuunnitteluun

----------


## 339-DF

Siinä missä Höseli otti ja valitsi todella rasittavan rääkyjän huutamaan pysäkkejä ratikkaan niin Tampereella tämäkin homma on onneksi hoidettu toisin ja hienosti kaupunkilaisia osallistaen: tamperelaiset (ja me muutkin!) saavat äänestää kolmesta vaihtoehdosta, joista mikään ei ole suoraan ärsyttävä.

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...ikka/aanestys/

Kirsin ääni alkaa lähestyä höselin kirkumista, vaikkei ole läheskään yhtä paha. Marjon englanti ei äänny kovin kauniisti ja ääni on ehkä jotenkin aavistuksen totinen. Mia oli minusta mukavan neutraali ja hyvin äännetty.

Mitä olette muut mieltä?

----------


## ttsirkia

> Siinä missä Höseli otti ja valitsi todella rasittavan rääkyjän huutamaan pysäkkejä ratikkaan niin Tampereella tämäkin homma on onneksi hoidettu toisin ja hienosti kaupunkilaisia osallistaen: tamperelaiset (ja me muutkin!) saavat äänestää kolmesta vaihtoehdosta, joista mikään ei ole suoraan ärsyttävä.


Eikö HSL järjestänyt myös äänestyksen? Itse olin myös bussiajelulla, jossa ääniehdokkaita pääsi silloin kuuntelemaan ja arvioimaan.

EDIT: Ei tainnutkaan olla laajempaa äänestystä, mutta 2015 tosiaan oli äänien testausta: https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...ennevalineissa Tämä valittu ääni oli niistä HSL:n tarjolla olleista äänistä silloin omasta mielestäni selkeästi paras ja äänestin sitä tuon ajelun jälkeen.




> Mia oli minusta mukavan neutraali ja hyvin äännetty.


Selkeästi paras näistä! En tiedä, johtuuko vain nimestä, mutta äänestä tuli mieleen näyttelijä Miia Nuutila.

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikka alle tavoitekustannuksen sekä etuajassa. Allianssi toimii

"Tampereen raitiotien osan 1 (keskustaHervanta, TaysHatanpään valtatie) rakentaminen etenee etuajassa ja hankkeelle asetettu tavoitekustannus tullaan ennusteen mukaan alittamaan noin 30 miljoonalla eurolla. "

https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...uunnitellusti/

----------


## laurira

"Avoin" koeliikenne alkaa 10.5, mutta ennakkoon pitää ilmoittautua

"Tampereen Ratikan liikennöintiallianssi vastaa Tampereen Ratikan liikennöinnistä kokonaisuutena. Liikennöintiallianssin muodostavat Nysse  Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne, Tampereen Raitiotie Oy ja VR. "

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/r...ennakkoon.html

----------


## laurira

Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto kävi iltakoulussa 19.4 läpi joukkoliikennettä sekä Sale-kaupunkipyöriä seuraaviksi vuosiksi.

Pirkkalan ratahaaren lisäksi myös Ylöjärven ratikkarata on lähdössä vielä syksyllä hankesuunnitteluun. 

https://youtu.be/D18xWRBjXi4?t=386

----------


## 339-DF

> Pirkkalan ratahaaren lisäksi myös Ylöjärven ratikkarata on lähdössä vielä syksyllä hankesuunnitteluun.


Eli uskaltaisiko tässä vaiheessa jo pitää aikamoisen varmana sitä, että kun Lentsun rata on valmis, niin seuraavaksi toteutusvuorossa ovat nämä kaksi? Missä järjestyksessä?

----------


## Eppu

> Eli uskaltaisiko tässä vaiheessa jo pitää aikamoisen varmana sitä, että kun Lentsun rata on valmis, niin seuraavaksi toteutusvuorossa ovat nämä kaksi? Missä järjestyksessä?


Varmastikin Härmälään mennän ensin. Naapurikuntien osalta varmaan riippuu siitä miten innokkaasti ja millä aikataululla haluavat toteuttaa. Tampere voi tehdä radan Nuolialankadun päähän itsekin, joskin silläkin on selvä kytkös Pirkkalan osuuteen, joka tehtäneen samassa vaiheessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Olen jonkin verran seurannut uutisointia esimerkiksi Aamulehden verkkouutisista. Minulle on syntynyt sellainen mielikuva, että prioriteettilistalla etenkin Härmälän / Partolan / Pirkkalan suunta on korkealla. Ykkönen siis pitenee Sorin aukiolta etelään. Jos Hiedanrannan vesistötäytön kanssa tulee vakavia hidastuksia, työt Pirkkalan suunnalla voinevat parhaassa tapauksessa käynnistyä jopa jo ennen Lielahtea. Jossain vaiheessa paineet alkavat kasvaa TAYSin itäpuolella, jolloin ykkösen on vuoro laajentua Koilliskeskuksen suuntaan. Saapa nähdä, varmasti monenlaisia käänteitä tullaan vielä näkemään, vaikka Hatanpään valtatien raitiotien jatko jo piankin näyttää todennäköiseltä. Pyynikintorin ja Santalahden välillä työt ovat jo käynnissä, joten elokuusta 2021 seuraava laajeneminen on tietenkin kolmosen jatkuminen Pyynikintorilta Santalahteen. Ja Tampereen toive on tietenkin päästä jatkamaan Santalahdesta Lentävänniemeen mahdollisimman sujuvasti ilman järvitäytön lisädraamaa.

----------


## Bussimies

> Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto kävi iltakoulussa 19.4 läpi joukkoliikennettä sekä Sale-kaupunkipyöriä seuraaviksi vuosiksi.
> 
> Pirkkalan ratahaaren lisäksi myös Ylöjärven ratikkarata on lähdössä vielä syksyllä hankesuunnitteluun.


Ylöjärvi ei ole vielä lähdössä hankesuunnitteluun. Sen osalta ollaan käynnistämässä tarkentava yleissuunnittelu: https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...67630/overview




> Alunperin kirjoittanut *339-DF*
> Eli uskaltaisiko tässä vaiheessa jo pitää aikamoisen varmana sitä, että kun Lentsun rata on valmis, niin seuraavaksi toteutusvuorossa ovat nämä kaksi? Missä järjestyksessä?


Laajennosten alustavia aikatauluhahmotelmia eri suunnitteluvaiheineen voi tarkastella esimerkiksi tästä kaupunginhallituksen 6.4.2021 pöytäkirjan liitteestä: 
https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/download/...786%7D/4859416

----------


## laurira

> Ylöjärvi ei ole vielä lähdössä hankesuunnitteluun. Sen osalta ollaan käynnistämässä tarkentava yleissuunnittelu: https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...67630/overview
> 
> näin näyttää olevan. 
> 
> 
> Laajennosten alustavia aikatauluhahmotelmia eri suunnitteluvaiheineen voi tarkastella esimerkiksi tästä kaupunginhallituksen 6.4.2021 pöytäkirjan liitteestä: 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/download/...786%7D/4859416


Lielahden jälkeen rakentamisvuoroon tulee Pirkkala - Koilliskeskus, jonka aloittaminen on vuonna 2025 ja päätöksenteko Tampereen ja Pirkkalan valtuustoissa 2024

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:41 ----------




> Olen jonkin verran seurannut uutisointia esimerkiksi Aamulehden verkkouutisista. Minulle on syntynyt sellainen mielikuva, että prioriteettilistalla etenkin Härmälän / Partolan / Pirkkalan suunta on korkealla. Ykkönen siis pitenee Sorin aukiolta etelään. Jos Hiedanrannan vesistötäytön kanssa tulee vakavia hidastuksia, työt Pirkkalan suunnalla voinevat parhaassa tapauksessa käynnistyä jopa jo ennen Lielahtea. Jossain vaiheessa paineet alkavat kasvaa TAYSin itäpuolella, jolloin ykkösen on vuoro laajentua Koilliskeskuksen suuntaan. Saapa nähdä, varmasti monenlaisia käänteitä tullaan vielä näkemään, vaikka Hatanpään valtatien raitiotien jatko jo piankin näyttää todennäköiseltä. Pyynikintorin ja Santalahden välillä työt ovat jo käynnissä, joten elokuusta 2021 seuraava laajeneminen on tietenkin kolmosen jatkuminen Pyynikintorilta Santalahteen. Ja Tampereen toive on tietenkin päästä jatkamaan Santalahdesta Lentävänniemeen mahdollisimman sujuvasti ilman järvitäytön lisädraamaa.


Santalahteen ratikka tulee 2023, mutta mikä linja on vielä epäselvää.

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikan liikennöinnistä on myös esitys, eli siitä toisesta Allianssista ratikkaan liittyen 

https://www.hel.fi/static/liitteet-2...i_esittely.pdf

----------


## 339-DF

> Santalahteen ratikka tulee 2023, mutta mikä linja on vielä epäselvää.


Olen pitänyt itsestäänselvyytenä, että kolmosta vaan jatketaan Pyynikintorilta pätkä pätkältä, kunnes ollaan Lentsussa. Minkälaisia muita linjastojärjestelyitä taikka vaihtoehtoja tässä on harkinnassa?

----------


## laurira

> Olen pitänyt itsestäänselvyytenä, että kolmosta vaan jatketaan Pyynikintorilta pätkä pätkältä, kunnes ollaan Lentsussa. Minkälaisia muita linjastojärjestelyitä taikka vaihtoehtoja tässä on harkinnassa?


Läntisen osan tiedotustilaisuudessa väläytettiin myös linjan 1 muuttamista kulkemaan Santalahteen ja linjan 3 kääntämistä Hatanpään valtatielle, mutta miksi on vielä epäselvää. Tuskin toteutuu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Läntisen osan tiedotustilaisuudessa väläytettiin myös linjan 1 muuttamista kulkemaan Santalahteen ja linjan 3 kääntämistä Hatanpään valtatielle, mutta miksi on vielä epäselvää. Tuskin toteutuu.


Jos sopii arvata, niin syynä olisi kuormitukset: Jos lännen suunnassa jäädään Santalahteen, olisi tämä pätkä aika samantapainen kuin TAYS:in haara. Taikka yleisemminkin lienee viisasta kytkeä lyhyet pätkät yhdeksi heiluriksi ja pitkät taas omaksi. Ja jos käy niin, että lännessä ei mennäkään kovin pitkälle mutta etelässä jatketaankin linja-autoasemalta Partolaan tai peräti Pirkkalaan, niin tämä haara onkin se pidempi ja läntinen lyhyt, mutta jolle voinee syöttää vaihtajia.

----------


## laurira

> Jos sopii arvata, niin syynä olisi kuormitukset: Jos lännen suunnassa jäädään Santalahteen, olisi tämä pätkä aika samantapainen kuin TAYS:in haara. Taikka yleisemminkin lienee viisasta kytkeä lyhyet pätkät yhdeksi heiluriksi ja pitkät taas omaksi. Ja jos käy niin, että lännessä ei mennäkään kovin pitkälle mutta etelässä jatketaankin linja-autoasemalta Partolaan tai peräti Pirkkalaan, niin tämä haara onkin se pidempi ja läntinen lyhyt, mutta jolle voinee syöttää vaihtajia.


Lännessä ei jäädä Santalahteen,vaan jatketaan Lentävänniemeen. Mutta millä aikataululla on vielä auki.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lännessä ei jäädä Santalahteen,vaan jatketaan Lentävänniemeen. Mutta millä aikataululla on vielä auki.


...jolloin tietenkin on aika taas miettiä linjastoa uudestaan. Taikka paremminkin palata alkuperäiseen linjastoon. Vaikkakin nyt voi hyvinkin käydä vielä niinkin, että yhteys Pirkkalaan valmistuukin ensin. Ja kuten nyt on nähty, niin toki suunnitelmat myös elävät. Niin kuin pitääkin, jos maailma ympärillä muuttuu. Tässä tapauksessa olennainen pointti on, miten kaupungin rakentaminen tosiasiassa etenee.

----------


## laurira

Ylöjärven kaupunginhallitus päätti aloittaa yleissuunnittelun ratikasta

"Varsinaisen suunnittelutyön on määrä käynnistyä kilpailutuksen jälkeen syksyllä 2021. HiedanrantaYlöjärvi-ratahaaran rakentaminen ajoittuisi alustavasti vuosille 20292032."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...007941700.html

----------


## laurira

10.5.2021  alkavaan koeliikenteeseen voi ilmoittautua 3.5.2021 klo 9.00 lähtien

"Kyytiin pääsy edellyttää sekä ennakkoilmoittautumisen että Nysse-matkalipun ostamisen ennakkoon. Ennakkoilmoittautuminen aukeaa Nyssen verkkosivuilla  maanantaina 3.5. klo 9.00. Paikat täytetään ilmoittautumisjärjestyksessä.

Kyytiin voit nousta vain jommalta kummalta lähtöpysäkiltä, mutta voit poistua ratikasta millä tahansa reitin pysäkillä."

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...oukokuuta.html

----------


## Butters

Mielenkiintoista mutta loogista että Hervannan pään päätepysäkki on tässä vaiheessa Etelä-Hervanta eikä Hervantajärvi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Niin, kyytiinpääsypysäkit ovat tuossa tilanteessa siis Etelä-Hervanta ja Pyynikintori. Olettamukseni on, että vaunut käyvät kääntymässä Hervantajärvellä kaikesta huolimatta. Sillä suunnalla ei ole ihan lähellä muitakaan mielekkäitä kääntöpaikkoja puolenvaihtovaihteineen. Insinöörinkadulla Orivedenkadun ja Kanjoninkadun risteysten välisellä osuudella on, mutta ei ole mitenkään kestävää ajaa sen ja Etelä-Hervannan väliä toiseen suuntaan vastakarvaan, onhan Insinöörinkadulla muutaman korttelivälin verran yhteiskaistat autoliikenteen kanssa.

----------


## laurira

> Mielenkiintoista mutta loogista että Hervannan pään päätepysäkki on tässä vaiheessa Etelä-Hervanta eikä Hervantajärvi.


Hervantajärvelle kun ei pääse joukkoliikenteellä.

----------


## laurira

Varaaminen koeliikenteeseen on alkanut

"Ratikan koeliikenteen paikkavaraus avautui: Kymmenen ensimmäisen minuutin aikana hurja määrä varauksia, ensimmäinen lähtö varattiin hetkessä"

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007954562.html

----------


## laurira

Ja ratikka on elokuussa yhtä juhlaa: 

"Tampereen Ratikan liikennöinti alkaa maanantaina 9. elokuuta. Liikennöinnin aloittamista juhlitaan Tampereella sitä edeltävällä viikolla, 2.-8. elokuuta, Ratikka-viikon merkeissä. Tampereen kaupunki, Tampereen Raitiotie Oy ja Tampere Tunnetuksi ry kutsuvat kaikki raitiotien varrella sijaitsevat yritykset mukaan tapahtumalliseen Ratikka-ajan lähtölaskentaan. Ratikka-viikko huipentuu sunnuntaina 8.8. järjestettävään kansanjuhlaan. Kansanjuhla järjestetään koronatilanteen sallimalla tavalla ja siitä tehdään lopullinen päätös kesäkuun alussa."

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...an-8-elokuuta/

----------


## laurira

yle ajoi ratikalla Tampereella koe matkustajien kanssa

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50830495

----------


## Rattivaunu

Myös Ilta-Sanomat oli raitiovaunumatkassa mukana (mutta eri vaunussa kuin YLEn väki). Toimittaja ja kuvaaja matkustivat mainosvaunulla, joka live-lähetyksessä näytti kovasti Säästöpankkia mainostavan. Onko jokin aiempi mainosvaunu saanut jo nyt uudet teipit vai tuleeko mainosvaunuja jo tässä vaiheessa enemmän kuin aiemmin mainitut kolme mainosvaunua, joiden lisäksi on tulossa yksi Tampereen oma teemavaunu ja sitten se taidevaunu?

----------


## laurira

> Myös Ilta-Sanomat oli raitiovaunumatkassa mukana (mutta eri vaunussa kuin YLEn väki). Toimittaja ja kuvaaja matkustivat mainosvaunulla, joka live-lähetyksessä näytti kovasti Säästöpankkia mainostavan. Onko jokin aiempi mainosvaunu saanut jo nyt uudet teipit vai tuleeko mainosvaunuja jo tässä vaiheessa enemmän kuin aiemmin mainitut kolme mainosvaunua, joiden lisäksi on tulossa yksi Tampereen oma teemavaunu ja sitten se taidevaunu?


ei ole kukaan vielä kertonut monta mainosvaunua on tulossa, ainoastaan se uusi 20:s vaunu testialustaksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Ja ratikka on elokuussa yhtä juhlaa: 
> 
> "Tampereen Ratikan liikennöinti alkaa maanantaina 9. elokuuta. Liikennöinnin aloittamista juhlitaan Tampereella sitä edeltävällä viikolla, 2.-8. elokuuta, Ratikka-viikon merkeissä. Tampereen kaupunki, Tampereen Raitiotie Oy ja Tampere Tunnetuksi ry kutsuvat kaikki raitiotien varrella sijaitsevat yritykset mukaan tapahtumalliseen Ratikka-ajan lähtölaskentaan. Ratikka-viikko huipentuu sunnuntaina 8.8. järjestettävään kansanjuhlaan. Kansanjuhla järjestetään koronatilanteen sallimalla tavalla ja siitä tehdään lopullinen päätös kesäkuun alussa."
> 
> https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...an-8-elokuuta/


Hieman huvittavaa ja koomistakin kannustaa yrittäjiä mukaan tähän juhlaan etenkin mikäli ratikan rakentaminen aiheutti yrityksissä asiakaskadon. En ainakaan itse aio juhlia moisen idioottihankkeen valmistumista ja käyttöönottoa.

----------


## laurira

Ratikan rakentaminen jatkuu, myös weppikamerat päivittyvät. 

Uusi weppikamera on tullut Sepänkadun siltatyömaalle, jonka avulla voi seurata sillan purkua toiminnassa olevan rautatien päällä. Sekä tietysti aikanaan uuden sillan rakentumista.


https://flycam.panomax.com/ratikkali...300&z=96&tl=0#

----------


## laurira

Ratikoissa ja busseissa voi nyt maksaa myös pankkien lähimaksulla

"Lähimaksua testataan linjalla 15 Järvensivu - Ratina - Petsamo ja ratikan koeliikenteessä 10.5. alkaen."

https://www.nysse.fi/liput-ja-hinnat/lahimaksu.html

----------


## laurira

Innostusta Tampereella

"Näin sujui ratikan koeliikenteen ensimmäinen viikko  Ihmiset ovat uudesta liikennemuodosta innoissaan"

https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/art-2000007977477.html

----------


## laurira

Pirkkalan kunnanhallitus käsittelee ratikkaa 17.5.2021 kokouksessaan, 
aiheena hankesuunnittelun käynnistäminen syksyllä 2021.

linkki taustaselvitykseen https://pirkkala.tweb.fi/ktwebscr/fi...4276&version=0

----------


## laurira

Koeliikenne vapautuu ensi viikolla

"Maanantaista 24. toukokuuta alkaen kyytiin pääsee matkalipulla ilman ennakkovarausta kaikilta ratikkalinjan 3 pysäkeiltä. Samalla liikennöintiajat laajenevat, kun koeliikennettä ajetaan arkisin klo 12-20 nykyisen iltakuuden sijaan."

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...oittautumista/

----------


## 339-DF

> Koeliikenne vapautuu ensi viikolla


Hienoa. Nyt on aika kysyä, millä tavalla tuonne saa lippuja. Ulkomailla on tottunut siihen, että kunhan on rahaa kourassa, niin asia järjestyy, mutta näin HSL-alueella asuvana tiedän, että täällä lipun hankkiminen on tehty lähes mahdottomaksi. Joten millainen on tilanne Tampereella? Onko pysäkeillä tai vaunuissa automaatteja, joista tällainen satunnainen matkustaja voi ostaa rahalla tai kortilla kertalipun? Tai saako sellaisen jostain kioskista?

Tamperelaista matkakorttia minulla ei ole, eikä sellaista ole tarvetta hankkia. En myöskään aio ladata puhelimeen mitään sovelluksia yhtä ratikkamatkaa varten.

----------


## killerpop

> Hienoa. Nyt on aika kysyä, millä tavalla tuonne saa lippuja. 
> 
> Tamperelaista matkakorttia minulla ei ole, eikä sellaista ole tarvetta hankkia. En myöskään aio ladata puhelimeen mitään sovelluksia yhtä ratikkamatkaa varten.


Lähimaksutoiminnolla toimiva pankkikortti. Ja kai nyt paluumatkankin teet  :Wink: 

Muutamasta paikasta on mahdollisuus ostaa myös vuorokausilippuja, mutta niiden hankkiminen ei paria matkaa varten ole kovin mielekästä.

----------


## Bussimies

> Hienoa. Nyt on aika kysyä, millä tavalla tuonne saa lippuja. Ulkomailla on tottunut siihen, että kunhan on rahaa kourassa, niin asia järjestyy, mutta näin HSL-alueella asuvana tiedän, että täällä lipun hankkiminen on tehty lähes mahdottomaksi. Joten millainen on tilanne Tampereella? Onko pysäkeillä tai vaunuissa automaatteja, joista tällainen satunnainen matkustaja voi ostaa rahalla tai kortilla kertalipun? Tai saako sellaisen jostain kioskista?
> 
> Tamperelaista matkakorttia minulla ei ole, eikä sellaista ole tarvetta hankkia. En myöskään aio ladata puhelimeen mitään sovelluksia yhtä ratikkamatkaa varten.


Nyssen tutut lipputuotteet matkakortti (arvo- tai kausilippuna), Nysse mobiilisovellus, Nyssen asiakaspalvelupisteestä (Frenckellin aukiolla) ostettava ennakkokertalippu, Nyssen asiakaspalvelupisteestä, rautatieaseman R-kioskilta tai linja-autoaseman Matkahuollosta ostettava vuorokausilippu, ja uusimpana pankkikortin lähimaksu, kelpaavat ratikassa. Sinun tapauksessasi siis pankkikortin lähimaksu tai käteisellä etukäteen palvelu-/myyntipisteestä ostettu ennakkokertalippu tai vuorokausilippu tulevat kyseeseen. Ratikoissa ja pysäkeillä ei ole lippuautomaatteja, eivätkä kuljettajat myy lippuja.

https://www.nysse.fi/liput-ja-hinnat.html

----------


## laurira

> Lähimaksutoiminnolla toimiva pankkikortti. Ja kai nyt paluumatkankin teet 
> 
> Muutamasta paikasta on mahdollisuus ostaa myös vuorokausilippuja, mutta niiden hankkiminen ei paria matkaa varten ole kovin mielekästä.


Miten tuo lähimaksu-lippu näytetään tarkastajille ?

----------


## eemeli113

> Miten tuo lähimaksu-lippu näytetään tarkastajille ?


Näyttämällä lähimaksuun käytettyä pankkikorttia tarkastajan lukijaan? Ei tämä mitään rakettitiedettä ole, ihan samalla tavalla kuin mikä tahansa muukin etäluettava kortti.

----------


## 339-DF

Ilmeisesti busseista saa 3,50 eurolla 90 minuutin lipun. Sehän se olis helpoin tapa, nousta johonkin randombussiin ja ostaa lippu ja kävellä keskiovista ulos, vaikka sitten seuraavalla pysäkillä, jos ei samalla ehdi. Vai onko busseissa lipumyynti koronakeskeytetty?

Vuorokausilippu oisi 8 euroa. Ei sekään välttämättä huono ostos olisi, mutta ilmeisesti niitä saa vain kolmesta paikasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Minä latasin puhelimeeni Nysse-sovelluksen ja ostin sillä vrk-lipun. Katsoin että se on vaivattomin ja edullisin tapa hoitaa tämä.

----------


## Metsätähti

Onko ketään muuta ratikalla matkustanutta häirinnyt se, että Hervannan valtaväylän varrella eteneminen tahtoo olla monissa paikoissa vuoron perään jatkuvaa kiihdyttämistä ja jarruttamista/hidastamista? Nopeus heittelee paljon lyhyellä matkalla, kun taas bussilla eteneminen on tasaisempaa. Tää tietysti tuskin on ratikan vika vaan huonon liikennesuunnittelun. Jos ratikan ei olis pakko hidastaa reippaasti jokaiseen valo-ohjattuun risteykseen valtaväylän varrella niin eteneminen olis paljon tasaisempaa ja nopeampaa.

----------


## 8.6

> Vuorokausilippu oisi 8 euroa. Ei sekään välttämättä huono ostos olisi, mutta ilmeisesti niitä saa vain kolmesta paikasta.


Hyvä, että niitä saa sentään kolmesta paikasta, etenkin rautatie- ja linja-autoasemalta, jolloin suurimmalle osalle matkailijoista lipun ostaminen on nopeaa. Esimerkiksi Kuopiossa vuorokausilippuja myydään ainoastaan Valtuustotalolla, jonne on Matkakeskukselta noin kilometrin kävelymatka.

----------


## laurira

> Minä latasin puhelimeeni Nysse-sovelluksen ja ostin sillä vrk-lipun. Katsoin että se on vaivattomin ja edullisin tapa hoitaa tämä.


Ja ainoa tapa matkustaa "lähi"junilla samalla lipulla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:23 ----------




> Näyttämällä lähimaksuun käytettyä pankkikorttia tarkastajan lukijaan? Ei tämä mitään rakettitiedettä ole, ihan samalla tavalla kuin mikä tahansa muukin etäluettava kortti.


ei taida olla tarkastajalla olla pankkikortin lukijaa

----------


## mv

> ei taida olla tarkastajalla olla pankkikortin lukijaa


Pankkikortissa on sisällä ihan samanlainen RFID-siru kuin matkakortissa. Ei tarvita mitään erillistä lukijaa.

----------


## killerpop

Mitä tulee itse tarkastukseen, niin se homma tuntuu olevan aika alasajettu. No, voi olla että se aktivoituu sitten raitiotien säännöllisen syysliikenteen aikana.

Kun tarkastushommat ulkoistettiin Nysse-liikenteessä HSL:lle, alkuun näki joitakin tarkastuspartioita. Sen sijaan, että he olisivat tehneet oikeita täsmäiskuja sinne, missä oltaisiin voitu kulkea väärillä vyöhykkeillä, katsottiin vain A-vyöhykkeellä lippuja sellaisilta, jotka olisivat tulleet B-vyöhykkeeltä.

Ensimmäisen vuoden jälkeen tarkastajia en ole havainnut. Tai sitten kuljen heidän epämukavuusalueellaan, vaikkakin lähes päivittäin.

----------


## 8.6

> Ja ainoa tapa matkustaa "lähi"junilla samalla lipulla.


Niin on valitettavasti. Mitään teknistä estettä ei pitäisi olla, miksei pahvinen vuorokausilippu, lähimaksu tai arvolippu käy junassa. Lukijatkin seisovat asemilla tyhjänpantteina, kun niitä käytetään vain satunnaisesti kausilipun tietojen tarkastamiseen.

----------


## laurira

> Niin on valitettavasti. Mitään teknistä estettä ei pitäisi olla, miksei pahvinen vuorokausilippu, lähimaksu tai arvolippu käy junassa. Lukijatkin seisovat asemilla tyhjänpantteina, kun niitä käytetään vain satunnaisesti kausilipun tietojen tarkastamiseen.


Myös kausiliput on leimattava aseman laiturin lukijassa joka kerta, ennenkuin se muodostuu voimaan.

----------


## 8.6

> Myös kausiliput on leimattava aseman laiturin lukijassa joka kerta, ennenkuin se muodostuu voimaan.


Kausilippuhan on lähtökohtaisesti jatkuvasti voimassa tiettyyn päivään asti. Onko syynä matkustajamäärien laskenta?

----------


## laurira

> Kausilippuhan on lähtökohtaisesti jatkuvasti voimassa tiettyyn päivään asti. Onko syynä matkustajamäärien laskenta?


Junissa ehkä, ratikoissa ei koska siellä matkustajalaskenta on automaattinen valvontakameroihin perustuva systeemi.

----------


## Compact

> Ilmeisesti busseista saa 3,50 eurolla 90 minuutin lipun. Sehän se olis helpoin tapa, nousta johonkin randombussiin ja ostaa lippu ja kävellä keskiovista ulos, vaikka sitten seuraavalla pysäkillä, jos ei samalla ehdi. Vai onko busseissa lipumyynti koronakeskeytetty?
> 
> Vuorokausilippu oisi 8 euroa. Ei sekään välttämättä huono ostos olisi, mutta ilmeisesti niitä saa vain kolmesta paikasta.


Jostain artikkelista jäi mieleen, että 6.6. saakka ratikkavaunussa lähimaksu pankkikortilla maksaa 1 . Voi vaihtaa myös johonkin bussiin, mutta tietysti ajan pitää ymmärtääkseni riittää myös m/p matkaan linjan päästä päähän.

----------


## laurira

> Jostain artikkelista jäi mieleen, että 6.6. saakka ratikkavaunussa lähimaksu pankkikortilla maksaa 1 . Voi vaihtaa myös johonkin bussiin, mutta tietysti ajan pitää ymmärtääkseni riittää myös m/p matkaan linjan päästä päähän.


Näin virallisesti: 

"Koekäytön aikana lähimaksulla maksetut A-B-vyöhykkeen matkat maksavat 1 euron. Jos asiakas tekee 90 minuutin aikana useamman matkan, veloitetaan vain yksi matka. Koekäytön aikana vaihto-oikeus toimii linjan 15 ja ratikkaliikenteen välillä, muihin linjoihin lähimaksulla ostetulla lipulla ei ole vaihto-oikeutta. "

----------


## Jufo

Voiko ratikassa kuljettaa polkupyörää ja vaatiiko se oman kertamaksun kuten busseissa?

----------


## Bussimies

> Voiko ratikassa kuljettaa polkupyörää ja vaatiiko se oman kertamaksun kuten busseissa?


Kyllä voi ja kyllä vaatii. Ratikoissa on nyt koeliikennevaiheessa näkynyt useastikin polkupyöriä.

Lippukäytännöt ovat ratikoissa täysin samat kuin busseissa, lukuun ottamatta kuljettajan myymää kertalippua, jota ei ratikassa voi ostaa. Pari viikkoa voi pankkikortin lähimaksua käyttää vain ratikassa ja bussilinjalla 15, 7.6. alkaen lähimaksu toimii koko Nysse-liikenteessä.

----------


## Jufo

> Kyllä voi ja kyllä vaatii. Ratikoissa on nyt koeliikennevaiheessa näkynyt useastikin polkupyöriä.
> 
> Lippukäytännöt ovat ratikoissa täysin samat kuin busseissa, lukuun ottamatta kuljettajan myymää kertalippua, jota ei ratikassa voi ostaa. Pari viikkoa voi pankkikortin lähimaksua käyttää vain ratikassa ja bussilinjalla 15, 7.6. alkaen lähimaksu toimii koko Nysse-liikenteessä.


Ok kiitos tiedosta. Mites, siirrytäänkö 9.8.2021 kaikilla nysse-bussilinjoilla avorahastukseen ja kulkuun myös keskiovesta, kuten nyt toimitaan linjalla 2? TKL:n bussia ajava kaverini sanoi, että näin tulisi tapahtumaan.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ok kiitos tiedosta. Mites, siirrytäänkö 9.8.2021 kaikilla nysse-bussilinjoilla avorahastukseen ja kulkuun myös keskiovesta, kuten nyt toimitaan linjalla 2? TKL:n bussia ajava kaverini sanoi, että näin tulisi tapahtumaan.


Tällaisesta ei ole julkisesti missään tiedotettu. Voi olla, että sellaista suunnitellaan, mutta toistaiseksi asioita ei ole vielä lyöty lukkoon. Jossain vaiheessa pohdinnassa oli ainakin, että avorahastukseen siirryttäisiin runkolinjoilla. Mielestäni selkeyden vuoksi olisi parasta, että käytäntö tulisi kaikille linjoille. Saapa nähdä. Elokuussa olemme viisaampia. 

Joka tapauksessa tänä vuonna joukkoliikenteeseen ja maksukäytäntöihin tulee Tampereen seudulla isoja muutoksia ratikan, linjastouudistuksen, linjastonumeroinnin ja lähimaksun myötä, joten ajankohta olisi luonteva myös avorahastukselle. Myös kaupunkipyörät liittyvät osaksi joukkoliikenteen rinnakkaispalveluja kesäkuusta alkaen. Historiallisen suurien muutosten aikaa eletään Tampereella.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kausilippuhan on lähtökohtaisesti jatkuvasti voimassa tiettyyn päivään asti. Onko syynä matkustajamäärien laskenta?


En tiedä, mutta oletan syynä olevan sopimukset vr:n kanssa, jotka luultavasti edellyttävät matkojen raportointia heille. Ainakin ensimmäisessä sopimuksessa muistaakseni vr ei suostunut minkäänlaisiin paljousalennuksiin tai muihinkaan järjestelyihin, vaan peri Nysseltä jokaisesta matkasta kilometritaksan mukaisen hinnan. Näin taitaa olla myös HSL-alueella niiden junien osalta, joita vr operoi itsenäisesti, joskin siellä kait on sovittu, että laskutus perustuu liikennetutkimusten perusteella tehtyihin arvioihin. Mutta en nyt mene näistä tiedoista tosiaankaan takuuseen, ja toivon tosiaan, että tietoni ovat vanhentuneita tästä asiasta. Mutta jos laskutus on näin, niin matkustaja, joka ei leimaa lippuaan, on vr:n näkulmasta pummilla matkustava.

----------


## laurira

> En tiedä, mutta oletan syynä olevan sopimukset vr:n kanssa, jotka luultavasti edellyttävät matkojen raportointia heille. Ainakin ensimmäisessä sopimuksessa muistaakseni vr ei suostunut minkäänlaisiin paljousalennuksiin tai muihinkaan järjestelyihin, vaan peri Nysseltä jokaisesta matkasta kilometritaksan mukaisen hinnan. Näin taitaa olla myös HSL-alueella niiden junien osalta, joita vr operoi itsenäisesti, joskin siellä kait on sovittu, että laskutus perustuu liikennetutkimusten perusteella tehtyihin arvioihin. Mutta en nyt mene näistä tiedoista tosiaankaan takuuseen, ja toivon tosiaan, että tietoni ovat vanhentuneita tästä asiasta. Mutta jos laskutus on näin, niin matkustaja, joka ei leimaa lippuaan, on vr:n näkulmasta pummilla matkustava.


Tampereella kausilippu on aina leimattava, noustaan bussiin etuovesta tai keskiovesta, ratikassa ja junissa (M-juna, IC-junat) laiturilla olevaan lukijaan, muuten kysymyksessä ei voimassa oleva lippu vaikka kausilippu olisikin voimassa. 

Junaliikenteessä VR saa jokaisesta noususta korvaukset kaupungin ja VR välisen sopimuksen mukaan.

----------


## Multsun poika

Onko tosiaan niin, että Nysseliikenteessä saa tarkastusmaksun (sakon), mikäli ei vilauta kausillppua lukijalle? Tuntuu todella turhalta toimenpiteeltä. HSL:n liikenteessä juuri kukaan ei "leimaa" leimaa kausilippuaan metrossa, junissa, ratikoissa tai runkobusseissa, joissa on avorahastus. Tarkastajia niissä liikkuu, mutta hehän näkevät laitteeltaan onko lippu voimassa. Ei heitä kiinnosta, onko sitä vilautettu lukijalle vai ei.

Mistä tarkastaja ylipäätään tietää, onko lippua näytetty jos se kuitenkin on voimassa ja siis matkustamiseen oikeutettu? Vai onko kyseessä määräys tai ohje, jolla ei ole mitään käytännön merkitystä? Ne näyttävät, jotka näyttävät. Muut eivät näytä, eikä siitä sen enempää.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Onko tosiaan niin, että Nysseliikenteessä saa tarkastusmaksun (sakon), mikäli ei vilauta kausillppua lukijalle? Tuntuu todella turhalta toimenpiteeltä. HSL:n liikenteessä juuri kukaan ei "leimaa" leimaa kausilippuaan metrossa, junissa, ratikoissa tai runkobusseissa, joissa on avorahastus. Tarkastajia niissä liikkuu, mutta hehän näkevät laitteeltaan onko lippu voimassa. Ei heitä kiinnosta, onko sitä vilautettu lukijalle vai ei.
> 
> Mistä tarkastaja ylipäätään tietää, onko lippua näytetty jos se kuitenkin on voimassa ja siis matkustamiseen oikeutettu? Vai onko kyseessä määräys tai ohje, jolla ei ole mitään käytännön merkitystä? Ne näyttävät, jotka näyttävät. Muut eivät näytä, eikä siitä sen enempää.


Nysse näkyy ottaneen mallia Tallinnasta.

----------


## Jufo

> Onko tosiaan niin, että Nysseliikenteessä saa tarkastusmaksun (sakon), mikäli ei vilauta kausillppua lukijalle? Tuntuu todella turhalta toimenpiteeltä. HSL:n liikenteessä juuri kukaan ei "leimaa" leimaa kausilippuaan metrossa, junissa, ratikoissa tai runkobusseissa, joissa on avorahastus. Tarkastajia niissä liikkuu, mutta hehän näkevät laitteeltaan onko lippu voimassa. Ei heitä kiinnosta, onko sitä vilautettu lukijalle vai ei.
> 
> Mistä tarkastaja ylipäätään tietää, onko lippua näytetty jos se kuitenkin on voimassa ja siis matkustamiseen oikeutettu? Vai onko kyseessä määräys tai ohje, jolla ei ole mitään käytännön merkitystä? Ne näyttävät, jotka näyttävät. Muut eivät näytä, eikä siitä sen enempää.


Vaikea uskoa että voisi saada tarkastusmaksua, jos on voimassaoleva lippu. Muuten kyllä pidän lipun leimaamisvelvollisuutta esim. linjalla 2 parempana kuin pk-seudun käytäntöä, jossa lippua ei tarvitse käyttää laitteella. Vähentää huomattavasti pummilla matkustamista mutta kuitenkin avorahastus toteutuu.

----------


## laurira

> Vaikea uskoa että voisi saada tarkastusmaksua, jos on voimassaoleva lippu. Muuten kyllä pidän lipun leimaamisvelvollisuutta esim. linjalla 2 parempana kuin pk-seudun käytäntöä, jossa lippua ei tarvitse käyttää laitteella. Vähentää huomattavasti pummilla matkustamista mutta kuitenkin avorahastus toteutuu.


Näin on joukkoliikenne kertonut suullisesti ja myös sivuillaan "Vahvista matkalippusi jokaisella matkalla lippulaitteella, joka löytyy keskioven läheisyydestä." Tämä sääntö on voimassa myös linjalla2, jossa pääsee keskiovista sisään.

https://www.nysse.fi/ratikka/maksaminen-ratikassa.html

----------


## tkp

> Mitä tulee itse tarkastukseen, niin se homma tuntuu olevan aika alasajettu. No, voi olla että se aktivoituu sitten raitiotien säännöllisen syysliikenteen aikana.
> 
> Kun tarkastushommat ulkoistettiin Nysse-liikenteessä HSL:lle, alkuun näki joitakin tarkastuspartioita. Sen sijaan, että he olisivat tehneet oikeita täsmäiskuja sinne, missä oltaisiin voitu kulkea väärillä vyöhykkeillä, katsottiin vain A-vyöhykkeellä lippuja sellaisilta, jotka olisivat tulleet B-vyöhykkeeltä.
> 
> Ensimmäisen vuoden jälkeen tarkastajia en ole havainnut. Tai sitten kuljen heidän epämukavuusalueellaan, vaikkakin lähes päivittäin.



Tampereen kaupunki haki kolmea matkalipuntarkastajaa, työt alkaen 1.6.2021 https://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/avoimet...lvonta/1431664

Matkalippujen tarkastustoimintaa on kyllä vatvottu jos johonkin suuntaan. Joskus aikaa sitten oli suunnitelma että pysäköinninvalvonta alkaa myös tarkastamaan matkalippuja. Sitten tehtiin sopimus tarkastuksista HSL:n kanssa joka sekin loppui lyhyeen.

----------


## Melamies

> Joskus aikaa sitten oli suunnitelma että pysäköinninvalvonta alkaa myös tarkastamaan matkalippuja.


Harmi, että tämä vallankumouksellinen idea ei toteutunut. He olisivat voineet samalla sakottaa myös kuonokoppansa käytön joukkoliikenteessä laiminlyöneitä matkustajia.

----------


## killerpop

> Joskus aikaa sitten oli suunnitelma että pysäköinninvalvonta alkaa myös tarkastamaan matkalippuja.


Tämä taisi kuitenkin toteutua, mutta jäädä myös hyvin lyhytkestoiseksi. En varsinaisesti tiedä mihin se loppui, oliko ihmiskontaktit vai tulonmenetykset  autojen laputtaminen oli tuottoisampaa, kun kaiketi tuolloin voitiin määrätä vain kertalippu ostettavaksi?

----------


## cat

> Joskus aikaa sitten oli suunnitelma että pysäköinninvalvonta alkaa myös tarkastamaan matkalippuja.


Tämä kyllä oikeastaan on toteutunutkin siten, että pysäköinninvalvonta vastaa lipuntarkastustoiminnan organisoinnista. Tarkastajien virat ovat osa siis pysäköinninvalvonnan toimintoa, ja toimenkuva myös sisältää 20% pysäköinnintarkastajan tehtäviä. Tämä selviää päätöksistä, joilla virkoja on perustettu, tässä niistä viimeisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> He olisivat voineet samalla sakottaa myös kuonokoppansa käytön joukkoliikenteessä laiminlyöneitä matkustajia.


Voisikohan hovimestarikin sitten sakottaa ravintola-asiakasta, joka ei otakaan hänen suosittelemaansa uunilahnaa, vaan valitsee mielummin lehtipihvin? Eli suomeksi: joukkoliikenteessä on maskinkäyttösuositus. Pakottaa ei voi, sellaista lakia, joka sen mahdollistaa, ei ole. Koskee niin VR:n, HSL:n kuin vaikkapa Tampereenkin joukkoliikennettä. Ihmettelen, ettei kukaan ole kannellut eduskunnan oikeusasiamiehelle siitä, että suositusta mainostetaan sanalla "pakko".

Toisaalta THL:kin on jo huhtikuun alusta jakanut lentoasemalla lappusta, jonka mukaan "you must self-quarantine", vaikka sekin on suositus, ei suinkaan mikään must:in arvoinen asia. Ehkä sanakirjaan pitää lisätä uudet määritelmät. Pakko: asia, jonka voit tehdä, jos huvittaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisikohan hovimestarikin sitten sakottaa ravintola-asiakasta, joka ei otakaan hänen suosittelemaansa uunilahnaa, vaan valitsee mielummin lehtipihvin?


Eikö sun mieleesi olisi erityisesti, jos tarkastaja antaisi yksityisoikeudellisen maskittomuusmaksun  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö sun mieleesi olisi erityisesti, jos tarkastaja antaisi yksityisoikeudellisen maskittomuusmaksun


Nyt hiljaa, VR saa vielä tästä idean  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## laurira

> Nyt hiljaa, VR saa vielä tästä idean


VR saa tehdä mitä tahansa, mutta perustuslakia se ei voi kumota.

----------


## laurira

Maanantaina 7.6 lähimaksu in ja matkahuolto out

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/r...ppuu-7.6..html

----------


## laurira

Siirtoajo saapuu Hervantajärvelle ja menee normaalille saapumisraiteelle ensimmäisessä vaihteessa, toisella raiteella on vaunu lähdössä kohti Pyynikintoria



Tampereen ratikoiden kuljettajien taukotupa Hervantajärvellä 



Siirtoajo saapunut perille nopeasti rakentuvalla Hervantajärvellä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tampereen ratikka -sivusto kertoo, että Tampereelle saapuu neljästoista raitiovaunu keskiviikkona 9.  kesäkuuta. Tampereelle saadaan raitiotien käyttöönoton ensimmäisessä  vaiheessa yksi vaunu enemmän kuin alun perin oli tarkoitus  yhteensä 20  kappaletta. Lajinsa ensimmäiselle Tampereen Ratikalle on varattu  liikennöinnin ohessa erityistehtävä testiratikkana. Lue lisää täältä.

----------


## laurira

Lauantaina 12.6 ratikat kulkevat 7.5 min välein, mutta eivät matkustajille. Ratikan häiriötilanne harjoitus

"Harjoituksessa aiheutetaan aito häiriö raitioliikenteelle. Tampereen raitiotie oy:n koeajokoordinaattori Niina Uolamo kertoo, että harjoituksen ei pitäisi aiheuttaa häiriöitä muulle liikenteelle."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008042812.html

----------


## laurira

Lauantaina järjestettiin pelastusharjoitus 

https://twitter.com/TampereRatikka/s...443972/photo/2

----------


## laurira

15.vaunu.

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...in-linjalla-3/

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bussipuolen ketjuissa on ollut esillä Bussit kartalla -palvelu. Samassa palvelussa näkyvät siis linjan 3 ratikatkin. Raitiovaunujen järjestysnumerot näkyvät niin ikään (bussien osalta edelleen näkyy vain jonkin laitteen ID-numero). 8.6. lähtien olen kirjannut itselleni ylös, mitkä kuusi vaunua ovat kunakin aamuna aloittaneet linjalla 3 liikennöinnin. Omista sähköisistä havainnoistani uusimpana tähän mennessä esiintyneenä vaununa näyttäisi olevan vaunu 12, joka myös hetki sitten (07:31) lähti ensimmäiselle sivulleen Hervantajärveltä Pyynikintorille. (En viitsi avoimen datan havaintoja kirjoittaa havainto-ketjuun, koska se on tarkoitettu oikeille havainnoille.)

----------


## Eppu

Järjen ääntä Ylöjärven uudessa valtuustossa: https://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008055307.html

Jutun lopussa väistyvä kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtaja Katja Luojus (kok) perää perussuomalaisilta "kehitysmyönteisempää asennetta". Tämähän ei muuta tarkoita kuin sitä agendamyönteisyyttä, joka ei halua jättää tilaa eriäville mielipiteille. Mutta kansa on puhunut, ja sen mukaan on syytä edetä. Ylöjärveläiset eivät halua velkaannuttaa kaupunginsa taloutta vuosikymmeniksi turhalla idioottihankkeella. Ja hyvä niin.

----------


## laurira

> Järjen ääntä Ylöjärven uudessa valtuustossa: https://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008055307.html
> 
> Jutun lopussa väistyvä kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtaja Katja Luojus (kok) perää perussuomalaisilta "kehitysmyönteisempää asennetta". Tämähän ei muuta tarkoita kuin sitä agendamyönteisyyttä, joka ei halua jättää tilaa eriäville mielipiteille. Mutta kansa on puhunut, ja sen mukaan on syytä edetä. Ylöjärveläiset eivät halua velkaannuttaa kaupunginsa taloutta vuosikymmeniksi turhalla idioottihankkeella. Ja hyvä niin.


persut ja bussikuskit eivät edistä mitään, vaan vastuvat aina kaikkea.

----------


## hana

> persut ja bussikuskit eivät edistä mitään, vaan vastuvat aina kaikkea.


Ei kaikki, täällä Vantaalainen linja-autonkuljettaja joka kannattaa Vantaan ratikkaa.

----------


## tkp

> persut ja bussikuskit eivät edistä mitään, vaan vastuvat aina kaikkea.


Olisihan se varmaan mukavaa päästä Kuruunkin ratikalla, ylöjärveä kun on. Mutta mistä sait vedettyä mukaan linja-autonkuljettajat?

----------


## Melamies

> Voisikohan hovimestarikin sitten sakottaa ravintola-asiakasta, joka ei otakaan hänen suosittelemaansa uunilahnaa, vaan valitsee mielummin lehtipihvin? Eli suomeksi: joukkoliikenteessä on maskinkäyttösuositus. Pakottaa ei voi, sellaista lakia, joka sen mahdollistaa, ei ole. Koskee niin VR:n, HSL:n kuin vaikkapa Tampereenkin joukkoliikennettä. Ihmettelen, ettei kukaan ole kannellut eduskunnan oikeusasiamiehelle siitä, että suositusta mainostetaan sanalla "pakko".
> 
> Toisaalta THL:kin on jo huhtikuun alusta jakanut lentoasemalla lappusta, jonka mukaan "you must self-quarantine", vaikka sekin on suositus, ei suinkaan mikään must:in arvoinen asia. Ehkä sanakirjaan pitää lisätä uudet määritelmät. Pakko: asia, jonka voit tehdä, jos huvittaa.


https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008066249.html

"HSL:SSÄ ei ole harkittu nykyisestä maskipakosta luopumista.

HSL:n asiakassopimukseen kirjaama pakko alkoi maaliskuussa ja lisäsi maskinkäyttöä julkisessa liikenteessä selvästi."

Paperilehdessä otsikko oli "HSL ei ole harkinnut maskipakosta luopumista"

----------


## Eppu

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008066249.html
> 
> "HSL:SSÄ ei ole harkittu nykyisestä maskipakosta luopumista."


Näin se kiinakommunismi etenee. Mitään perustetta näiden kapineiden käytölle ei ole olemassa. Ihmiset vain elävät samassa hypnoosissa ja tekevät auliisti niinkuin "käsketään". Mutta mä en.

----------


## laurira

Ratikkalinja ja sähkövedot valmistumassa Hatanpäänvaltatiellä

"Raitiotieallianssin ajojohtimien asennustyöt Hatanpään valtatien rataosuudella eli Hämeenkadun risteyksestä linja-autoaseman edustalle ovat loppuvaiheessa. Töiden edettyä lähes valmiiksi ratainfraa testataan kesä-heinäkuussa ennen varsinaisen liikenteen aloitusta."

https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...aihdealueella/

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikkalinja ja sähkövedot valmistumassa Hatanpäänvaltatiellä
> 
> "Raitiotieallianssin ajojohtimien asennustyöt Hatanpään valtatien rataosuudella eli Hämeenkadun risteyksestä linja-autoaseman edustalle ovat loppuvaiheessa. Töiden edettyä lähes valmiiksi ratainfraa testataan kesä-heinäkuussa ennen varsinaisen liikenteen aloitusta."
> 
> https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...aihdealueella/


Onpa mukavaa, että tämäkin tosiaan valmistuu elokuuksi. Näin ketterästi saatiin Hatanpään pää auki ja ykkösellekin oma päätepysäkki.

----------


## laurira

Ylöjärvi päätti kaupunginhallituksen kokouksessa 21.6.2021 liittyä mukaan Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n jäsenksi äänin 8-3 sekä hankkia tarkentavan yleissuunnitelman ylöjärven kaupungin kustannuksella. 

"Raitiotien liikennöinti- ja ylläpitovaiheessa Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:llä
on palveluintegraattorin rooli. Raitiotien omistajakunnat maksavat
raitiotieyhtiölle vuosittain infra-, varikko- ja hallintovastikkeita sekä
vaunuvuokraa raitiovaunuista. Raitiotieyhtiö investoi omistajakuntien
takaamin lainoin."

"Tampereen kaupunkiseudun raitiotien
hankeaikataulun mukaisesti Hiedanranta-Ylöjärvi-ratahaaran
rakentaminen ajoittuisi alustavasti vuosille 2029-2032."

https://twitter.com/PiiparinenPauli/...30358949617664

Esityslista 

https://ylojarvi.oncloudos.com/kokous/20215220-3.PDF

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:41 ----------



Pyynikintorin pysäkillä on erikseen raitiovaunuvalot kummallekin raiteelle, eli vaunu voi lähteä kummastakin laiturista.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Näin se kiinakommunismi etenee. Mitään perustetta näiden kapineiden käytölle ei ole olemassa. Ihmiset vain elävät samassa hypnoosissa ja tekevät auliisti niinkuin "käsketään". Mutta mä en.


 Tutkimus: Maskien käyttö sisätiloissa hidastaa tehokkaasti koronaviruksen leviämistä

Havaintoaineistoon perustuva tutkimus selvitti, miten maskisuositus vaikuttaa tartuntojen määrään ja maskien käyttöön.

Tutkimuksen perusteella maskisuositus laski viikkotasolla tartuntamääriä Ontarion provinssissa 22 prosentilla, ja koko maassa 20 prosentilla verrattuna aikaan ennen maskisuositusta.

https://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/art-200000...e02874290f05ec

----------


## laurira

Härmälän tiivistyminen alkaa ennen ratikkaa

"Ratikan tuleminen Nuolialantielle painoi pitkälti vaakakupissa. Pysäkki tulee lähelle, ja ratikan ympäristöä halutaan kehittää, sanoo kaavoitusarkkitehti Timo Silomaa Tampereen kaupungilta."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008067683.html

----------


## 339-DF

Nyssen sivuilla on pdf-aikataulu ratikalle. Saako tuon aikataulun jostain paperille painettuna?

----------


## hylje

Kirjastoista löytynee tarvittava kalusto printata PDF-tiedosto kuolleille puille.

----------


## laurira

> Nyssen sivuilla on pdf-aikataulu ratikalle. Saako tuon aikataulun jostain paperille painettuna?


ainoa paikka, jossa voisi olla on nyssen asiakaspalvelu Frenckelissä. Mutta epäilen vahvasti ettei ole.

----------


## nickr

> Nyssen sivuilla on pdf-aikataulu ratikalle. Saako tuon aikataulun jostain paperille painettuna?


Nyssen asiakaspalvelusta löytyy, ratikan aikataulut on samassa lapussa missä bussilinja 3:n aikataulut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyssen asiakaspalvelusta löytyy, ratikan aikataulut on samassa lapussa missä bussilinja 3:n aikataulut.


Mainiota, kiitos. Täytyyhän Tampereen ensimmäinen ratikka-aikataulu saada otettua talteen ihan originaalimuodossa. Samalla sieltä saa sitten sen vuorokausilipunkin hankittua. En ole vieläkään rassella kulkenut, mutta jospa kohtapuoliin.

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikkaa ja Viinikanlahtea yhteensovitellaan uusissa suunnitelmissa sekä Hatanpään sairaalalle robottibussia ratikkapysäkiltä

https://www.tampere.fi/liikenne-ja-k...ensovitus.html

----------


## Razer

> Tampereen ratikkaa ja Viinikanlahtea yhteensovitellaan uusissa suunnitelmissa sekä Hatanpään sairaalalle robottibussia ratikkapysäkiltä


On ehkä jossain määrin toiveajattelua piirtää robottibussin reitti yhteiselle kadulle muun ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa. Voisi siihen kadun viereen erillisen robottibussiväylänkin kai tehdä. Varsinkin jos linjalle riittää yksi vaunu, niin riittää yksi kaistakin.

Nähtäväksi vielä jää pihtaillaanko ratikan pysäkkien määrässä etelämpänä Hatanpään alueella. Aiemmissa luonnoksissa seuraava pysäkki on piirretty vasta Vihilahdenkadun ja Siirtolapuutarhankadun liittymien väliin. Jos näin käy, niin tämän Lokomon pysäkin olisi suonut sijaita edes Hatanpäänkadun liittymän länsipuolella eikä itäpuolella.

----------


## laurira

> On ehkä jossain määrin toiveajattelua piirtää robottibussin reitti yhteiselle kadulle muun ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa. Voisi siihen kadun viereen erillisen robottibussiväylänkin kai tehdä. Varsinkin jos linjalle riittää yksi vaunu, niin riittää yksi kaistakin.
> 
> Nähtäväksi vielä jää pihtaillaanko ratikan pysäkkien määrässä etelämpänä Hatanpään alueella. Aiemmissa luonnoksissa seuraava pysäkki on piirretty vasta Vihilahdenkadun ja Siirtolapuutarhankadun liittymien väliin. Jos näin käy, niin tämän Lokomon pysäkin olisi suonut sijaita edes Hatanpäänkadun liittymän länsipuolella eikä itäpuolella.


2026 jopa robottibussit voivat olla valmiita liikenteeseen. 

Ratikan pysäkkien väli on noin 600 m. Ei ole unohdettu suunnitteluohjeita. https://www.ratikansuunnitteluohje.f...n-suunnittelu/

----------


## canis lupus

> 2026 jopa robottibussit voivat olla valmiita liikenteeseen.


Saisivat nyt edes yksinkertaisemman raideliikenteen (metro, lähijunat, raitiovaunut) ensin robotisoitua ennen kuin alkavat moista yrittämään. Mutta tämä kun valitettavasti tulee aikanaan toteutumaan niin tuhansia työttömiä siitä vain seuraa. Eikä tämä koske vain kuljettajia. Pitääköhän minun sitten pakata kamppeet ja lähteä Kuubaan ajamaan linja-autoa?  :Laughing:

----------


## laurira

Vuoreksen ratikan suunnitelma viime vuodelta

https://www.tampere.fi/liikenne-ja-k...tarkastelu2021

----------


## Razer

> Vuoreksen ratikan suunnitelma viime vuodelta
> 
> https://www.tampere.fi/liikenne-ja-k...tarkastelu2021




Kuva lainattu suoraan loppuraportista. Enpä ihan noilla spekseillä lähtisi vielä rakentamaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

TRO15, onko näkynyt monta kertaa kaupallisen liikenteen puolella? Avoimen datan mukaan tänä aamuna (1.7.2021) se olisi aloittanut Hervannan kampukselta klo 6.52.

----------


## laurira

> Kuva lainattu suoraan loppuraportista. Enpä ihan noilla spekseillä lähtisi vielä rakentamaan.


Ei sitä vielä aleta edes suunnittella, vasta 10 vuoden kuluttua voidaan aloittaa suunnittelu

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:56 ----------




> TRO15, onko näkynyt monta kertaa kaupallisen liikenteen puolella? Avoimen datan mukaan tänä aamuna (1.7.2021) se olisi aloittanut Hervannan kampukselta klo 6.52.


nähty eilen vilahdukselta

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:04 ----------

Tarkastukset ratikoissa ja busseissa alkavat Heinäkuussa

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/ratikkatiedotteet/matkalippujen-tarkastukset-busseissa-ja-ratikoissa-alkavat-heinakuussa.html

----------


## heto

> Kuva lainattu suoraan loppuraportista. Enpä ihan noilla spekseillä lähtisi vielä rakentamaan.


En tiedä, millä matematiikalla 2223 km/h jää selvästi Hervannan linjaa hitaammaksi. Tarkistin Linjasto2021-reittioppaasta, ja sen mukaan PyynikintoriHervantajärvi-väliin menee 33 minuuttia. Kun matka on noin 11 kilometriä (niin Google Mapsin kuin ratikan virallisen viestinnän mukaan), keskinopeudeksi tulee siis noin 20 km/h. Käsittääkseni tuo on myös sitä luokkaa, mitä tällaiselta nykyaikaiselta raitiotieltä voi odottaa.

Google Mapsin aika-arvio henkilöautolle olettanee, ettei ruuhka hidasta matkantekoa ollenkaan.

----------


## Razer

Bussilinja 5 on kiertänyt Lakalaivan kautta ja nythän uusi reitti 35 kulkee ruuhka-aikaan nopeampaa reittiä moottoritien kautta. Voitaneen olettaa että bussilinjalla 5 kestää noin 25 minuuttia ja bussilinjalla 35 noin 20 minuuttia tai vähemmän. Ruuhkat kestävät kovin lyhyen aikaa arkisin suuntaansa, ja raitiotien pitäisi kuitenkin olla kilpailukykyinen myös keskipäivällä, illalla ja viikonloppuisinkin. Sen verran paljon siihen kuitenkin palaa rahaa, että jotain konkreettista hyötyäkin sopisi investoinnista saada käyttäjien arkeen.

Pysäkkien määrä pääosin vähenee eli kävelymatkat pitenevät, niin ei samanaikaisesti saisi käydä niin, että matka-ajatkin vielä kasvavat. Referoitu 30 minuuttia on 50% enemmän kuin nopealla bussilinjalla, niin mielestäni se ei vain aja enää asiaansa, vaan parempi ratkaisu pitäisi löytää.

Tämän radan kohdalla kiinnostaisi tietää matka-aikavertailu erikseen Lakalaivasta Sorin aukiolle. Sillä osuudella ratikan luulisi olevan kilpailukykyisempi kuin Vuoreksen perukoilta.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään olen matkustanut ensimmäistä kertaa raitiovaunulla Tampereella, useaan otteeseen. Muutamia hajanaisia havaintoja:

- Lipun hankkiminen on tehty uskomattoman vaikeaksi. Kävelin ensin 1,6 km hotellista Frenckelliin, jotta saisin vuorokausilipun, vaan eipä siellä sellaisia myydä. Sitten latasin vastentahtoisesti apin, vaan eipä siitä ollut iloa, se kun vaatii kaikkien eri valintojen tekemisen ja kortin numeroiden syöttämisen jälkeen vahvistusta verkkopankkitunnuksilla, joita minulla ei siinä Hämeenkadulla jostain kumman syystä sattunut olemaan mukana. Olinpa huonosti varautunut! Pummilla en uskaltanut kyytiin, sillä vaunuissa näkyy olevan mustiin raksahousuihin pukeutuneita miehiä, jotka tosin eivät kysele lippuja eivätkä liioin ole huoltohenkilökuntaakaan. Olin jo unohtanut, että raksahousut kuuluvat kuljettajijen virkapukuun. Siellä siis on varakuljettajia nyt, kun kuljetettavaa ei vielä ole tarpeeksi. Palatakseni lippuihin, automaatteja ei ole ensimmäistäkään missään. Rautateaseman R-kioskilta sain sitten lopulta vuorokausilipun.

- Matkakortinlukijaan voi työntää puhelimen ainakin kolmella eri tavalla ennen kuin se reagoi. Tuohon kului aika paljon aikaa siltä nuorehkolta matkustajalta, jota havainnoin. Hauskempaa oli katsoa täti-ihmistä, joka arpoi laitteen kanssa 1,5 minuutin ajan, muiden matkustajien seistessä kiltisti hänen takanaan siten, että jono ulottui kadulle asti. Kenellekään ei tullut mieleenkään kulkea ohi ja mennä toiselle lukijalle, niitä kun on vaunussa runsaasti. Bussikulttuuri.

- Eräs ehkä hiukan alta 60-vuotias mies pyysi raksahousumieheltä apua matkakortinlukijan kanssa, ja yhdessä saivat maksun suoritettua. Hänen tokaisunsa oli kuin tehty juuri minua varten. Jos olisimme Pjongjangissa, olisin varma, että hän oli minua varten palkattu näyttelijä. Kun kaikki oli valmista, hän sanoi: Ihan hyvinhän tämä toimi, minä kun olen tuolta Helsingistä, niin olen tottunut, ettei mikään toimi.

- Vaunut kulkevat täsmällisesti aikataulussa. Kulku on verkkaista. Pysäkille tultaessa kuljettaja ikään kuin jää hetkeksi miettimään, mitä seuraavaksi pitikään tehdä, ennen kuin ovet avataan. Sama lähtiessä. Kiire ei ole. Aikatauluja toivottavasti tarkistetaan varsinaisen liikenteen alkaessa.

- Nopeusrajoitukset Hämeenkadulla ja pistemäisesti Hervannan valtaväylällä korostavat verkkaisuuden vaikutelmaa. Toisaalta liikennevaloissa ei seistä oikein missään, etuudet tuntuvat toimivan erinomaisesti.

- Vaunun ovien yläpuolella on niitä pyörätuoli- ym symboleita, mutta ne syttyvät vasta kun ovet jo avautuvat, eli niiden mukaan ei ehdi kukaan suunnistaa. No, erityisryhmät varmaan oppivat pian, mikä ovi soveltuu heille parhaiten.

- Matkustajia riittää heinäkuun helteilläkin kiitettävästi. Ehkä 70 % pitää vielä maskia. Osa on huviajelulla, valtaosa ei.

- Vaunu on pitkä ja kaunis, mutta sisältä ei kuitenkaan kovin tilava. Näin koronan aikaan istumapaikkoja vieroksutaan, eli kun 4 hengen loosissa on joku, muut eivät mene sinne. Onneksi tanssilattiaa on runsaasti, eli seisomaan mahtuu.

- Vaunujen numeroita ei vieläkään ole merkitty selkeästi, mutta ne pikkiriikkiset numerot löytyvät nyt vaunujen kyljistä neljästi, myös mainosvaunuista.

- Mainosvaunujen värit tuntuvat olevan lasten puheenaiheena. Kahteen eri otteeseen lapset keskustelivat vanhempiensa kanssa siitä, minkävärisillä vaunuilla on matkustettu ja miksei menty esim. sinisen vaunun kyytiin.

- Yhden päivän aikana näin raitiovaunussa enemmän pyörätuoleja kuin koko elämäni aikana Helsingissä.

- Kolmoslinjan vaunujen lomassa on silmiinpistävän paljon opetusajossa olevia vaunuja.

- Kolmosen vaunut on kilvitetty 3 Pyynikintori ja 3 Hervanta.

- Kuuluttajan ääni on miellyttävä eikä lainkaan niin kirkuva kuin HSL-alueella. Kuulutukset ovat silti turhan kovalla. Ne tulevat joskus vasta pysäkkilaiturissa, joskus hyvissä ajoin ennen pysäkkiä. Minulle tulee tunne, että kuulutukset jäävät vähän kesken, kun suomea ei seuraakaan ruotsi

- Osa pysäkeistä on nimetty vähän hassusti. Opiskelijankadun kohdalla kuuluttaja sanoo Opiskelija ja jäin odottamaan jonkinlaista muista päivittää matkustusoikeutesi ennen elokuun loppua -tyyppistä opiskelijoille suunnattua tiedotetta, mutta tuo olikin pysäkin nimi.

- Kaikki pysäkit on nimetty suunnan mukaan, esim. Tuulensuu A ja Tuulensuu B. En muista kohdanneeni tällaista järjestelyä missään muualla. Joidenkin pysäkkien yhteydessä on myös bussipysäkit, jotka ovat sitten C ja D. Kirjaimia ei kuuluteta.

- Hämeenkadun pyöräkaistat eivät erotu juuri mitenkään jalkakäytävästä.

----------


## nickr

> - Matkakortinlukijaan voi työntää puhelimen ainakin kolmella eri tavalla ennen kuin se reagoi. Tuohon kului aika paljon aikaa siltä nuorehkolta matkustajalta, jota havainnoin. Hauskempaa oli katsoa täti-ihmistä, joka arpoi laitteen kanssa 1,5 minuutin ajan, muiden matkustajien seistessä kiltisti hänen takanaan siten, että jono ulottui kadulle asti. Kenellekään ei tullut mieleenkään kulkea ohi ja mennä toiselle lukijalle, niitä kun on vaunussa runsaasti. Bussikulttuuri.


Nämä Nyssen mobiililiput toimivat tosiaan todella huonosti. Kirjoitan jossain vaiheessa tarkemman viestin oikeaan ketjuun, mutta olen tätä seurannut jo usean kuukauden, kuinka bussissakin voi kestää vaikka kuinka kauan lipun leimaaminen.




> - Vaunun ovien yläpuolella on niitä pyörätuoli- ym symboleita, mutta ne syttyvät vasta kun ovet jo avautuvat, eli niiden mukaan ei ehdi kukaan suunnistaa. No, erityisryhmät varmaan oppivat pian, mikä ovi soveltuu heille parhaiten.


Itse olen kovasti ihmetellyt, että ratikan ovissa ei ole varoitusääntä sulkeutuessa. Todella monesti olen nähnyt kun joku (etenkin huonosti liikkuva) on jäänyt tai meinannut jäädä ovien väliin. Itsellenikin on näin käynyt, vaikken edes ole hitaasti liikkuva. En tiedä, sulkevatko kuljettajat itse ovet vai menevätkö ne jotenkin automaattisesti kiinni. Jos he sulkevat ne itse, niin on outoa, että ne laitetaan kiinni vaikka ihmisiä on vielä nousemassa kyytiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse olen kovasti ihmetellyt, että ratikan ovissa ei ole varoitusääntä sulkeutuessa. Todella monesti olen nähnyt kun joku (etenkin huonosti liikkuva) on jäänyt tai meinannut jäädä ovien väliin. Itsellenikin on näin käynyt, vaikken edes ole hitaasti liikkuva. En tiedä, sulkevatko kuljettajat itse ovet vai menevätkö ne jotenkin automaattisesti kiinni. Jos he sulkevat ne itse, niin on outoa, että ne laitetaan kiinni vaikka ihmisiä on vielä nousemassa kyytiin.


Minä kun en pidä ylimääräisestä melusaasteesta, niin olin vain iloinen tuon äänen puuttumisesta. Mutta tosiaan eilenkin ovet alkoivat sulkeutua kesken lastenvaunujen sisäänlykkäämisen. Ovet näyttävät sulkeutuvan yksitellen, ilman kuljettajan ohjausta. Maailman moderneilla raitioteillä kuljettaja yleensä sulkee kaikki ovet kerralla. Huomioiden meidän talvemme tuo yksitellen sulkeutuminen on minusta meillä järkevää (samoin kuin se, että talvella ei välttämättä tarvitsisi ainakaan kaikilla pysäkeillä automaattisesti avata kaikkia ovia).

Vielä muutama hajahavainto keskiviikolta:

- Etelä-Hervannan pysäkillä on myös etelän suuntaan pysäkkikatos. Olisikohan tuohon riittänyt ihan vaan tolppa?

- Minua miellyttää se, että raitiovaunupysäkeillä on selkeä pysäkin liikennemerkki. Näinhän ei moderneilla raitioteillä usein ole.

- Satuin vaunuun, jossa oli peräti kolme kuljettajaa matkustamossa. Näistä yhden kanssa rupattelin, ja hän kertoi, että Hämeenkadulle on asetettu kaikelle liikenteelle nopeusrajoitukseksi 20. Sitä ei taida muut noudattaa kuin raitiovaunut. Minusta 30 olisi mielekkäämpi rajoitus tuohon.

- Kuljettaja kertoi myös, että aikatauluja kiristetään jo ennen elokuuta, eli aivan lähiviikkoina.

- Hervannan valtaväylän rajoitus on monin paikoin 70, mutta ratikkavalojen kohdalla pistemäisesti 40 ja siinä taksin kolaroimassa vain 30. Minä harkitsisin puomeja ja tasaista nopeutta.

- Tuntuu, että joka vaunuun on sattunut helsinkiläisiä turisteja, jotka haluavat vain kokea, millaista on matkustaa ratikalla jossain muualla (Suomessa) kuin omassa kotikaupungissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuo Etelä-Hervannan eteläsuunnan pysäkin katos minuakin aikanaan mietitytti. Voi tietenkin olla niin, että kaksisuuntajärjestelmän pysäkkiparit on pyritty varustamaan mahdollisimman yhdenmukaisesti, vaikka joissakin tilanteissa hyöty voi näyttää vähäiseltä. Kumpikin raide on siis liikennöitävissä kumpaan suuntaan tahansa, mutta niillä osuuksilla, jossa raide sijaitsee muun liikenteen kanssa yhteisellä kaistalla, "vastakarvaan" ajetaan vain pakottavista syistä. Etelä-Hervannan pysäkin kohdalla on yhteiskaistat.

Pysäkkimerkki E7 (raitiovaunupysäkki) kertoo tietenkin raitiovaununkuljettajille ja matkustajille sen, mikä kohta on raitiovaunupysäkki. Muille liikenteen osapuolille merkki antaa informaation vaikkapa siitä, millaisia pysähtymis- tai pysäköintirajoituksia ko. paikka aiheuttaa. En oikein mitenkään osaa kuvitella tilannetta, että esim. Tampereen raitiovaunupysäkit olisi jätetty ilman näitä merkkejä varsinkaan ajoneuvoliikenteen yhteiskaistoilla.

Meidän E7:n näköisiä merkkejä ei kovin usein kohtaa ulkomailla, ei ainakaan samannäköisessä asussa. Saksassa näkee esim. Ruhrin alueen raitioteillä pysäkkimerkkeinä todella paljon ympyröityjä H-kirjaimia (yleensä vihreällä pohjalla). Kokonaan eristetyn radan varren laiturit toisaalta voivat muistuttaa enemmän rautatie- tai metroaseman vastaavaa infraa moneltakin osin.

Oli kuitenkin mukava lukea muidenkin matkustuskokemuksia. Itse koematkustin Tampereen ratikalla jo keväällä siinä vaiheessa, kun edellytettiin ennakkovarausta (pandemian takia). Pidin kokonaisvaikutelmaa erittäin positiivisena. Siitäkin huolimatta, että joissakin tilanteissa matkanteko vaikutti ehkä vähän verkkaiselta - mutta Tampereella mennään täsmällisyys ja luotettavuus edellä, ei ole tarkoitus kaahata "peltobussien" tyyliin, vaan tuottaa luotettavaa ja ennakoitavaa palvelua.

----------


## ettäjaa

> - Lipun hankkiminen on tehty uskomattoman vaikeaksi. Kävelin ensin 1,6 km hotellista Frenckelliin, jotta saisin vuorokausilipun, vaan eipä siellä sellaisia myydä. Sitten latasin vastentahtoisesti apin, vaan eipä siitä ollut iloa, se kun vaatii kaikkien eri valintojen tekemisen ja kortin numeroiden syöttämisen jälkeen vahvistusta verkkopankkitunnuksilla, joita minulla ei siinä Hämeenkadulla jostain kumman syystä sattunut olemaan mukana. Olinpa huonosti varautunut! Pummilla en uskaltanut kyytiin, sillä vaunuissa näkyy olevan mustiin raksahousuihin pukeutuneita miehiä, jotka tosin eivät kysele lippuja eivätkä liioin ole huoltohenkilökuntaakaan. Olin jo unohtanut, että raksahousut kuuluvat kuljettajijen virkapukuun. Siellä siis on varakuljettajia nyt, kun kuljetettavaa ei vielä ole tarpeeksi. Palatakseni lippuihin, automaatteja ei ole ensimmäistäkään missään. Rautateaseman R-kioskilta sain sitten lopulta vuorokausilipun.


Lipun voi ostaa myös lähimaksulla vilauttamalla pankkikorttia matkakortinlukijan sivussa olevalle kortinlukijalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lipun voi ostaa myös lähimaksulla vilauttamalla pankkikorttia matkakortinlukijan sivussa olevalle kortinlukijalle.


Jep. Se vaan tulee aikamoisen kalliiksi, kun siinä ei ole vuorokausikattoa eli ei voi ostaa vuorokausilippua sillä tavalla, että leimaa sen joka nousun yhteydessä. Tai ainakaan se Frenckellin työntekijä ei ollut tällaisesta kuullutkaan. Siitä olisi aina 90 minuutin välein veloitettu uusi kertalippu.

----------


## heto

> Tänään olen matkustanut ensimmäistä kertaa raitiovaunulla Tampereella, useaan otteeseen. Muutamia hajanaisia havaintoja:
> 
> - Pysäkille tultaessa kuljettaja ikään kuin jää hetkeksi miettimään, mitä seuraavaksi pitikään tehdä, ennen kuin ovet avataan. Sama lähtiessä.


Itsekin olen huomannut, että ovien avaamisessa kestää juuri sen verran kauan, että ehdin miettimään, pitikö tässä sittenkin painaa vielä nappia ennen kuin ne aukeavat. Toisaalta en osaa näppituntumalta sanoa, meneekö siinä kuitenkaan sen kauempaa kuin nykyaikaisissa busseissa ennen kuin ovet lähtevät aukeamaan.




> - Osa pysäkeistä on nimetty vähän hassusti. Opiskelijankadun kohdalla kuuluttaja sanoo Opiskelija ja jäin odottamaan jonkinlaista muista päivittää matkustusoikeutesi ennen elokuun loppua -tyyppistä opiskelijoille suunnattua tiedotetta, mutta tuo olikin pysäkin nimi.


Ja jos haluaa mennä Hervannan kampukselle, sopivin pysäkki tälle on todennäköisesti Hervantakeskus, ei Hervannan kampus.




> - Kaikki pysäkit on nimetty suunnan mukaan, esim. Tuulensuu A ja Tuulensuu B. En muista kohdanneeni tällaista järjestelyä missään muualla. Joidenkin pysäkkien yhteydessä on myös bussipysäkit, jotka ovat sitten C ja D. Kirjaimia ei kuuluteta.


Joskus sama laituri toimii useamman pysäkin laiturina: muutamassa paikassa ratikka- ja bussipysäkin jaettuna laiturina, Sammonaukiolla taas ratikkapysäkit A ja B ovat samalla laiturilla.




> Tuo Etelä-Hervannan eteläsuunnan pysäkin katos minuakin aikanaan mietitytti. Voi tietenkin olla niin, että kaksisuuntajärjestelmän pysäkkiparit on pyritty varustamaan mahdollisimman yhdenmukaisesti, vaikka joissakin tilanteissa hyöty voi näyttää vähäiseltä.


Luulen, että kyse ennemminkin siitä, että on haluttu tietty minimitaso kaikille pysäkeille, ja tuohon minimitasoon kuuluu ainakin yksi pätkä katosta. Pysäkkiparin mahdollisimman yhdenmukaisesta varustelusta ei taida olla kyse: muistaakseni on joitakin pysäkkejä, joilla on toiseen suuntaan pidempi katos kuin toiseen suuntaan, muistaakseni ainakin tuota Etelä-Hervannan pysäkkiä edeltävällä Hervannan kampuksen pysäkillä oli keskustan suunnan laiturilla pidempi katos kuin Hervantajärven suunnan laiturilla.

Sitten taas Hermian pysäkkivarauksella ei ole katosta edes sillä laiturilla, joka toimii myös bussipysäkkinä. No, tuon bussipysäkin pari on toisaalta vain liikennemerkki pysäkkipäreineen, edes yhdistettyä jalkakäytävää ja pyörätietä kummempaa odotusaluetta ei ole.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Luulen, että kyse ennemminkin siitä, että on haluttu tietty minimitaso kaikille pysäkeille, ja tuohon minimitasoon kuuluu ainakin yksi pätkä katosta. Pysäkkiparin mahdollisimman yhdenmukaisesta varustelusta ei taida olla kyse: muistaakseni on joitakin pysäkkejä, joilla on toiseen suuntaan pidempi katos kuin toiseen suuntaan, muistaakseni ainakin tuota Etelä-Hervannan pysäkkiä edeltävällä Hervannan kampuksen pysäkillä oli keskustan suunnan laiturilla pidempi katos kuin Hervantajärven suunnan laiturilla.


Etelä-Hervannan pysäkkikuvia on kuvastossani joitakin, tässä kolme esimerkkiä kahdelta eri kerralta: 1) Suunta Hervantajärvelle, lyhyt katos näkyy; 2) Suunta keskustaan, keskipitkä katos; ja 3) itse pysäkkipari katoksineen, vasemmalla Hervantajärven suunnan pysäkki. Pysäkkiparin puoliskot eivät tosiaan ole identtisiä tai peilikuvia, mutta sääsuoja annetaan vähintään minimitasolla kummankin puolen pysäkillä oleskelijoille, oli oleskelun tarve sitten mistä tahansa lähtöisin. Itse asiassa tuolla toistaiseksi tuoreimmalla (Tampereen) kuvausreissullani hyödynsin molempien puolien katoksia odottellessani sitä vaunua, johon olin paikkavaraukseni tehnyt. Olin saapunut paikalle sen verran etuajassa, että ensi alkuun oli mielekkäämpää kuluttaa aikaa "väärän" puolen pysäkillä. Tuossa vaiheessa vaunuihin oli pääsy vain Etelä-Hervannassa ja Pyynikintorilla, joten tietyt paineet ja ruuhkat tietenkin kohdistuivat noille lähtöpysäkeille. Tämä siis esimerkkinä yhdestä varsin epätyypillisestä tilanteesta (14.5.).  :Smile:

----------


## laurira

> Jep. Se vaan tulee aikamoisen kalliiksi, kun siinä ei ole vuorokausikattoa eli ei voi ostaa vuorokausilippua sillä tavalla, että leimaa sen joka nousun yhteydessä. Tai ainakaan se Frenckellin työntekijä ei ollut tällaisesta kuullutkaan. Siitä olisi aina 90 minuutin välein veloitettu uusi kertalippu.


Vuorokausilipun saa nysse mobiiliin kätevästi, matkailijan vuorokausilipun voi ostaa Rautatieasema r-kioskista sekä Linja-auto asemalta 8 . 

mobiilivuorokausilippu on myös siinä mielessä kätevä että sillä voi matkustaa busseissa, ratikoissa ja junissa nysse-alueella vuorokauden aikana niin monta kertaa kun kunto kestää. 9  3-vyöhykettä

----------


## 339-DF

> Vuorokausilipun saa nysse mobiiliin kätevästi


Ei saa.




> Sitten latasin vastentahtoisesti apin, vaan eipä siitä ollut iloa, se kun vaatii kaikkien eri valintojen tekemisen ja kortin numeroiden syöttämisen jälkeen vahvistusta verkkopankkitunnuksilla, joita minulla ei siinä Hämeenkadulla jostain kumman syystä sattunut olemaan mukana. Olinpa huonosti varautunut!


Tai sitten meidän käsityksemme kätevyydestä eivät ole ihan yhtenevät.




> Itsekin olen huomannut, että ovien avaamisessa kestää juuri sen verran kauan, että ehdin miettimään, pitikö tässä sittenkin painaa vielä nappia ennen kuin ne aukeavat.


Juuri sama oli minunkin reaktioni!




> Luulen, että kyse ennemminkin siitä, että on haluttu tietty minimitaso kaikille pysäkeille, ja tuohon minimitasoon kuuluu ainakin yksi pätkä katosta.


Näin se varmasti on. Saa nähdä, onko Jokerillakin sama tilanne. Ymmärrän tämän kyllä, teoriatasolla, aivan hyvin. Käytännössä silti tekisi mieli siirtää se katos siitä sellaiselle pysäkille, jolla odottajia on paljon ja katos turhan lyhyt nykyisellään...

Vaikka pieni asiahan tämä lopulta on.

----------


## laurira

> Ei saa.


kyllä se on tosi helppo ostaa, kunhan se appi on asennettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> kyllä se on tosi helppo ostaa, kunhan se appi on asennettu.


Meillä taitaa olla vähän erilaiset määritelmät sille, mikä on helppoa ja mikä ei. Se apin asentaminen sinänsä ei ollut mitenkään vaikeaa, paitsi ehkä henkisesti, kun en halua puhelimeeni kaikenlaista turhaa roskaa. Mutta asentaminen sieltä Apple Storesta ei kestänyt kuin sekunteja. (Poistaminen oli vieläkin nopeampaa. Heh.)

Sitten piti kahlata niitä valikoita läpi, että mille sokean saunakaverin avustajalle tässä ollaan sen seitsemän vyöhykkeen lippua ostamassa ja niin edelleen. Se ei ollut kovin vaivatonta, mutta ei se nyt vaikeaakaan ollut.

Lopuksi piti näppäillä luottokortin numero, voimassaolo ja se nimikirjoituskentän vieressä oleva, onko se nyt CVV2 vai mikä onkaan. Tuolle ei paljon vaihtoehtoja löydy, vaikka työlästä onkin verrattuna käteismaksuun tai kortin vilauttamiseen automaatille.

Tähän asti kaikki meni siis oikein hienosti, vaikkakin vähän työläästi. Myönnän auliisti, että ainoa varsinainen ongelma oli minun korvieni välissä ainakin jos helppona pitää kaikkien noiden tietojen, valikkojen ja numeroiden näpyttelyä sinne puhelimeen.

Mutta kun nämäkään kolme vaihetta eivät sille krantulle apille vielä riittäneet, vaan se ihan oikeasti halusi vahvistaa sen ostotapahtuman sillä tavoin, että sinne sitten vielä olisi pitänyt näppäillä verkkopankin käyttäjätunnus, salasana ja avainluku. Niitä minä en tosiaan ymmärtänyt kantaa mukanani kauas Tampereelle asti, kuten tuolla aiemmin kirjoitin. Ja kun ostoskin olisi ollut vain 7  arvoinen, niin kyllä siinä tuli ihmeteltyä.

Onneksi oli lämmin kesäpäivä ja minä olin ihan vain huviretkellä, joten hyvinhän siinä tuli samalla askelia kerättyä, kun vaeltelin eestaas keskustaa tämän ongelmani kanssa. Jatkossa vuorokausilipullekaan tuskin tulee enää samanlaista tarvetta, joten saan lipunkin helposti, kun pysäytän lähimmän bussin ja ostan sen kuljettajalta ihan rahalla.  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

Tallinnassa osataan. Ühiskaartilla maksettaessa useamman kerran eri liikennevälineissä maksimiveloitus päivää kohden on 3 euroa. Järjestelmä tekee tämän automaattisesti. Esimerkiksi turistin ei siten tarvitse etukäteen tietää, millaisen lipun päiväksi tarvitsee.

Ja kortille voi jo Suomessa Visalla ladata rahaa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tallinnassa osataan. Ühiskaartilla maksettaessa useamman kerran eri liikennevälineissä maksimiveloitus päivää kohden on 3 euroa. Järjestelmä tekee tämän automaattisesti. Esimerkiksi turistin ei siten tarvitse etukäteen tietää, millaisen lipun päiväksi tarvitsee.
> 
> Ja kortille voi jo Suomessa Visalla ladata rahaa.


Ja tämä on onnistunut jo pitkän aikaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tallinnassa osataan. Ühiskaartilla maksettaessa useamman kerran eri liikennevälineissä maksimiveloitus päivää kohden on 3 euroa. Järjestelmä tekee tämän automaattisesti. Esimerkiksi turistin ei siten tarvitse etukäteen tietää, millaisen lipun päiväksi tarvitsee.


Näin se on ollut Lontoossakin jo vuosikausia. Oikeastaan siellä ei edes tarvitse Oysteria, vaan maksaa voi lähimaksulla omalla pankki/luottokortillaan ja kunhan vaan käyttää aina samaa korttia, niin systeemi sitten veloittaa kertalippuja kunnes katto tulee täyteen ja sitten ollaan vuorokausilipun varassa. Viikkokattokin siellä muistaakseni on. Eli kyllä niitä käteviä ja helppojakin järjestelmiä on olemassa.

----------


## laurira

Ratikka kurvaa uusille urille tällä viikolla

"Tampereen Ratikka liikkuu ensimmäistä kertaa Hatanpään valtatiellä 13. 7. alkaen. Ensimmäiset koeajot Hämeenkadun ja linja-autoaseman välisellä rataosuudella tehdään yöaikaan tiistain ja keskiviikon välisenä yönä 13.-14. heinäkuuta. Ensimmäisenä yönä tehdään jo liikennöintinopeuden mukaisia ajoja sekä testataan rataa kahdella vaunulla yhtä aikaa. Raitiotien ja sen järjestelmien testaukset kestävät alueella heinäkuun loppupuolelle. Tampereen Ratikan koeliikenne ja koulutusajot jatkuvat normaalisti jo käyttöönotetuilla alueilla aina 9.8. saakka, jolloin raitioliikenne käynnistyy kaikilla rataosuuksilla. "

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...-yoaikaan.html

----------


## laurira

Alkaakin aikaisemmin jo linjalla 3 

"Ratikkalinjalle 3 lisätään liikennettä maanantaista 19.7. alkaen. Linjalla liikennöidään tuolloin 7,5 minuutin välein. Myös ensimmäisten ja viimeisten lähtöjen aikataulut muuttuvat.

"

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/rati...a-19-7-alkaen/

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alkaakin aikaisemmin jo linjalla 3 
> 
> "Ratikkalinjalle 3 lisätään liikennettä maanantaista 19.7. alkaen. Linjalla liikennöidään tuolloin 7,5 minuutin välein. Myös ensimmäisten ja viimeisten lähtöjen aikataulut muuttuvat.
> 
> "
> 
> https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/rati...a-19-7-alkaen/


Nuo näkyvät myös Nyssen reittioppaassa. Oikeasti sekä Hervantajärven että Pyynikintorin kaikki lähtöminuutit muuttuvat, ei ainoastaan ensimmäiset ja viimeiset. Ehkä vähän hassua tässä on se, että aamulla Hervannan kampuksen ensimmäinen lähtö on joitakin minuutteja myöhäisempi verrattuna nykytilanteeseen, vaikka liikenne lisääntyy. Mutta mielenkiintoinen juttu, että kaupallisia lähtöjä saadaan kaiken kaikkiaan noinkin paljon jo ennen varsinaisia avajaisia. Kalustoakin lienee koossa jo sellainen määrä, että tuon toteuttaminen on ilmeisesti tuoltakin osin riskitöntä. Varttitunnin liikenne on mennyt kuudella vaunulla, tuplatarjonta vaatinee lähes toisen mokoman. Ilmeisesti vaunuista TRO02 - TRO15 on nyt viimein kaikki käväisseet kaupallisessakin liikenteessä, mitä olen avoimen datan palveluista seuraillut. Ei tuossa kovin monta vaunua jää koulutusajoon, aina pitää varikolla olla joku vaunu äkillistä vaihtoa varten. Mutta toisaalta uutta kalustoa tulee pohjoisesta varsin tiheään. Ja on syytäkin tulla, 9.8. kolkuttaa ovella, ja silloin pitää hoitaa myös linjaa 1.

----------


## 339-DF

No niin, tätä se apukuljettaja mitä ilmeisimmin tarkoitti kun puhui muutoksista lähiviikkoina. Kun kerran vaunuja riittää niin fiksumpaahan se on laittaa kuljettajat ajamaan kuin seisoskelemaan matkustamoon. 

Onko ajoaikoja nyt samalla lyhennetty?

----------


## laurira

> Nuo näkyvät myös Nyssen reittioppaassa. Oikeasti sekä Hervantajärven että Pyynikintorin kaikki lähtöminuutit muuttuvat, ei ainoastaan ensimmäiset ja viimeiset. Ehkä vähän hassua tässä on se, että aamulla Hervannan kampuksen ensimmäinen lähtö on joitakin minuutteja myöhäisempi verrattuna nykytilanteeseen, vaikka liikenne lisääntyy. Mutta mielenkiintoinen juttu, että kaupallisia lähtöjä saadaan kaiken kaikkiaan noinkin paljon jo ennen varsinaisia avajaisia. Kalustoakin lienee koossa jo sellainen määrä, että tuon toteuttaminen on ilmeisesti tuoltakin osin riskitöntä. Varttitunnin liikenne on mennyt kuudella vaunulla, tuplatarjonta vaatinee lähes toisen mokoman. Ilmeisesti vaunuista TRO02 - TRO15 on nyt viimein kaikki käväisseet kaupallisessakin liikenteessä, mitä olen avoimen datan palveluista seuraillut. Ei tuossa kovin monta vaunua jää koulutusajoon, aina pitää varikolla olla joku vaunu äkillistä vaihtoa varten. Mutta toisaalta uutta kalustoa tulee pohjoisesta varsin tiheään. Ja on syytäkin tulla, 9.8. kolkuttaa ovella, ja silloin pitää hoitaa myös linjaa 1.


17 -1 vaunua on jo kaupunginrataverkolla

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko ajoaikoja nyt samalla  lyhennetty?


Reittiopas antaa sellaista osviittaa, että ajoaikaa  on muutamalla minuutilla kiristetty. Kalustotarve ei todellakaan ole  täysi tupla nykyiseen verrattuna vaan vähän vähemmän.

Vaunu TRO11 ei ole tainnut käydä kolmosella virroitinvaurion jälkeen? Mitähän sille kuuluu nykyään?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:53 ----------




> 17 -1 vaunua on jo kaupunginrataverkolla


Onko TRO17 tarkalleen ottaen "tien päällä" matkalla kohti Tamperetta? Näin tulkitsisin Tampereen Raitiotien instagram-päivityksistä tuoreinta. TRO01 ei myöskään ole Tampereella vielä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Reittiopas antaa sellaista osviittaa, että ajoaikaa  on muutamalla minuutilla kiristetty. Kalustotarve ei todellakaan ole  täysi tupla nykyiseen verrattuna vaan vähän vähemmän.


Mainiota.

Vielä kun Hämeenkadun nopeusrajoitus nostettaisiin 30:iin niin ei tuntuisi niin tuskallisen matelulta se touhu. Tosin harrastajan valokuvaamiseen se hidas vauhti kyllä sopii erinomaisesti  :Smile: 

Yksi asia, joka on unohtui minulta noissa hajahuomioissa, on Keskustorin bussipysäkit. Satuin nimittäin kahteen eri otteeseen tuohon sillä tavoin, että ratikka ei mahtunut bussin ohi. Bussit ajavat niihin syvennyksiin huolimattomasti (toinen keissi) tai niitä on liikaa, jolloin ne eivät mahdu kokonaan sinne syvennykseen (toinen keissi). Miten yleistä tuo mahtaa olla, kun minäkin parin päivän aikana tosiaan kahdesti todistin tilannetta, jossa se vaunu vaan seisoo kaikessa rauhassa siinä Hämeenkadulla, ihan kuin Stadin Fredalla ikään?

Tuo on asia, jolle kyllä pitäisi jotain tehdä. Bussinkuljettajien huolellisuutta voinee koulutuksella parantaa, mutta bussien määrä, se jää murheeksi vielä pitkään.

----------


## laurira

> Onko TRO17 tarkalleen ottaen "tien päällä" matkalla kohti Tamperetta? Näin tulkitsisin Tampereen Raitiotien instagram-päivityksistä tuoreinta. TRO01 ei myöskään ole Tampereella vielä.


Nro 17 pitäisi olla tänään Tampereella ja nro 1 on vielä Kajaanissa. Siten 17-1, eli 16 vaunua.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nro 17 pitäisi olla tänään Tampereella ja nro 1 on vielä Kajaanissa. Siten 17-1, eli 16 vaunua.


Jep, nyt torstaina 15.7. tilanne on varmasti tämä. Toki menee hetki, ennen kuin TRO17 saadaan tuotannon puolelle.

----------


## Melamies

> Tuo on asia, jolle kyllä pitäisi jotain tehdä. Bussinkuljettajien huolellisuutta voinee koulutuksella parantaa, mutta bussien määrä, se jää murheeksi vielä pitkään.


Kaistojen ja pysäkkitaskujen kaventaminen on aina toimiva yleisratkaisu, joten kai se voidaan nytkin tehdä.

----------


## hylje

Kuinka paljon ratikoiden kanssa päällekkäisen bussiliikenteen loppuminen syysaikataulukauden myötä helpottaa pysäkkiruuhkia?

----------


## laurira

> Kuinka paljon ratikoiden kanssa päällekkäisen bussiliikenteen loppuminen syysaikataulukauden myötä helpottaa pysäkkiruuhkia?


Itäpäässä jää jäljelle 2 bussilinjaa. Samassa kohtaa kulkee ratikkalinjaa 7,5 min vuoroväleillä. 

Länsipäässä missä on vain 1 ratikkalinja, kulkee vielä muutama bussilinja, osa siirtynyt jo Satakunnankadulle ja Tampereen valtatielle

----------


## Razer

> Kuinka paljon ratikoiden kanssa päällekkäisen bussiliikenteen loppuminen syysaikataulukauden myötä helpottaa pysäkkiruuhkia?


Luvut eri kaduilla pysäkkien kohdalla ovat siis muutoksen jälkeen (sisältäen sekä ratikka- että bussilinjat):

Hämeenkatu, Keskustorin länsipuolella 54 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa (joista busseja 46)

Hämeenkatu, Hämeensillan itäpuolella: 24 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa (joista busseja 8)

Hatanpään valtatie, Koskikeskuksen kohdalla: 68 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa (joista busseja 60)

Keskustan kehällä kulkee esim. (kaikki busseja)

Rautatienkadun eteläpäädyssä: 21 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa

Satakunnankadulla, Finlaysonin kohdalla: 12 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa

Hämeenpuiston eteläpäädyssä: 8 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa

Muista kaduista voisi mainita esim.

Pirkankadulla, Pyynikintorin kohdalla: 32 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa (joista busseja 24)

Itsenäisyydenkadulla: 30 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa (joista busseja 14)

Sitäpäs en osaa sanoa mitä luvut olivat vielä keväällä ennen kesäaikataulukauteen siirtymistä, saati sitten aikaan ennen bussireittien 14 ja 28 siirtämistä keskustan kehälle, mutta oletettavasti ainakin Hämeenkadun itäpuolella bussivuorojen vähenemä on luokkaa 85-90 %.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ilmeisesti Keskustorin kriittisimmät pysäkit ovat kaavion taskupysäkit C, D, E ja F. Jos ja kun noilla pysäkeillä aiotaan tasata aikaa, on kyllä parempi ajaa se linja-auto kunnolla taskuun eikä jättää bussia tai sen kulmaa raitiovaunun esteeksi. Kaaviosta näkee, mitkä linjat käyttävät mitäkin pysäkkiä. Tiheimmin liikennöidyt linjat (taskupysäkkejä käyttävistä linjoista) ovat 2, 7 - 10 ja 19. Suurinumeroisimmat ovat seutulinjoja, jotka kulkevat selvästi harvemmin, osa hyvinkin harvoin.

----------


## Razer

> Suurinumeroisimmat ovat seutulinjoja, jotka kulkevat selvästi harvemmin, osa hyvinkin harvoin.


Ruuhka-aikaan 80 kulkee 10 minuutin välein. Linjat 40 ja 70 kulkevat kumpikin 15 minuutin välein. Lisäksi linjat 50 ja 52 kulkevat yhdessä 15 minuutin välein.

Mielenkiintoisinta on ehkä se, että kaikista harvimmin Keskustorilta pääsee Taysin suuntaan linjalla 90, joka kulkee tiheimmillään 30 minuutin välein. Olisi kyllä ollut toivottavaa pitää edes linja 29 vielä kulkemassa Keskustorin ja Pyynikintorin kautta, kun ratikkalinja 1 mentiin reitittämään Sorin aukiolle.

Länteen päin vuorot on saatu jaettua Keskustorilla pysäkkien C ja D kesken aika hyvin tasan.

Itään päin on pystytty hyödyntämään Keskustorin laiturialueen pysäkkejä myös Hämeenkadun läpi kulkevilla linjoilla ja sillä tavoin jakamaan vuoroja useamman pysäkin kesken. Mutta jostain syystä pysäkki I on haluttu jättää kokonaan hyödyntämättä ja sen vuoksi pysäkistä F on tullut kaikista kuormitetuin.

Tässä vuoromäärät pysäkeittäin ruuhkaisimman tunnin aikana:

A: 8 (3)
B: 8 (3)
C: 20 (7, 8, 10)
D: 22 (2, 9, 19, 52, 80, 90)
E: 8 (9, 19)
F: 26 (7, 8, 10, 80)
G: 8 (2, 90)
H: 4 (40)
I: 0
J: 4 (50, 52)
K: 4 (70)
L: 8 (5, 33, 35)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ruuhka-aikaan 80 kulkee 10 minuutin välein. Linjat 40 ja 70 kulkevat kumpikin 15 minuutin välein. Lisäksi linjat 50 ja 52 kulkevat yhdessä 15 minuutin välein.


Jep, 80-versiot yhdessä ruuhka-aikaan muodostavat saman tiheyden kuin useat runkolinjat. 80 tosiaan kulkee keskustorin läpi käyttäen edellisessä kirjoituksessani kriittisiksi luokittelemiani kadunvarren pysäkkejä torin kohdalla. 80:sen kohdalla kysymys on pysäkeistä D ja F. Sitä vastoin lainauksessa mainitut 40, 50 ja 70 eivät aja Keskustorin läpi, vaan torin laidalla oleva terminaali toimii niiden kääntöpaikkana. Tietenkin nekin aiheuttavat oman kuormituksensa Hämeenkadun tietyille kohdille. Ne saattavat pysäyttää oman suuntansa liikenteen odottaessaan kääntymisvuoroa terminaaliin. 52-linjat (tarkalleen ottaen 52A ja 52B) käyttävät kadunvarren pysäkeistä vain D:tä, 52-versiot kulkevat tiheimmilläänkin vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa.




> Länteen päin vuorot on saatu jaettua Keskustorilla pysäkkien C ja D kesken aika hyvin tasan.
> 
> Itään päin on pystytty hyödyntämään Keskustorin laiturialueen pysäkkejä myös Hämeenkadun läpi kulkevilla linjoilla ja sillä tavoin jakamaan vuoroja useamman pysäkin kesken. Mutta jostain syystä pysäkki I on haluttu jättää kokonaan hyödyntämättä ja sen vuoksi pysäkistä F on tullut kaikista kuormitetuin.


Kyllä vain, F:n tilanne on jossain määrin jopa huolestuttava. Ilmeisesti on kuitenkin niin, että Keskustorin läpi kulkevat seutulinjat eivät jää torin pysäkeille tasaamaan aikaa, vaan niillä on pääte melko lähellä toisaalla keskustassa, kuten Sorin aukiolla tai Pyynikintorilla (joka on ainakin hyvin lähellä varsinaista keskustaa).




> Tässä vuoromäärät pysäkeittäin ruuhkaisimman tunnin aikana:
> 
> A: 8 (3)
> B: 8 (3)
> C: 20 (7, 8, 10)
> D: 22 (2, 9, 19, 52, 80, 90)
> E: 8 (9, 19)
> F: 26 (7, 8, 10, 80)
> G: 8 (2, 90)
> ...


Hyvä analyysi. Siitä hahmottuu hyvin varsinkin pysäkkien C, D ja F kuormittuneisuus.

----------


## laurira

> Ruuhka-aikaan 80 kulkee 10 minuutin välein. Linjat 40 ja 70 kulkevat kumpikin 15 minuutin välein. Lisäksi linjat 50 ja 52 kulkevat yhdessä 15 minuutin välein.
> 
> Mielenkiintoisinta on ehkä se, että kaikista harvimmin Keskustorilta pääsee Taysin suuntaan linjalla 90, joka kulkee tiheimmillään 30 minuutin välein. Olisi kyllä ollut toivottavaa pitää edes linja 29 vielä kulkemassa Keskustorin ja Pyynikintorin kautta, kun ratikkalinja 1 mentiin reitittämään Sorin aukiolle.


Koskipuisto I pysäkille on jopa 200 m kävely, ja linja 6 kulkee siitä 10 min välein Taysille saati sitten ratikkalinja 1 7,5 min välein. Jos ei jaksa kävellä, niin keskustorilta ratikalla 3 koskipuistoon ja siinä vaihto linjalle 1.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ilmeisesti Keskustorin kriittisimmät pysäkit ovat kaavion taskupysäkit C, D, E ja F. Jos ja kun noilla pysäkeillä aiotaan tasata aikaa, on kyllä parempi ajaa se linja-auto kunnolla taskuun eikä jättää bussia tai sen kulmaa raitiovaunun esteeksi.


Joo, nimenomaan C ja D olivat ne, joiden kohdalla mä näin käytännössä ongelmia. D-pysäkille tuli useampi auto kerrallaan, eivätkä ne mahtuneet siihen. Olisihan tuossa tilaa ainakin syventää sitä taskua niin, että huolimattomampikin kuski voisi pysähtyä ratikkaa blokkaamatta.

Toivotaan, että raitiovaununkuljettajat raportoivat tuosta eteenpäin ja että Nysse on tilanteen tasalla. Ohjeistuksilla ainakin osa ongelmista pitäisi saada poistettua.

----------


## laurira

> Joo, nimenomaan C ja D olivat ne, joiden kohdalla mä näin käytännössä ongelmia. D-pysäkille tuli useampi auto kerrallaan, eivätkä ne mahtuneet siihen. Olisihan tuossa tilaa ainakin syventää sitä taskua niin, että huolimattomampikin kuski voisi pysähtyä ratikkaa blokkaamatta.
> 
> Toivotaan, että raitiovaununkuljettajat raportoivat tuosta eteenpäin ja että Nysse on tilanteen tasalla. Ohjeistuksilla ainakin osa ongelmista pitäisi saada poistettua.


elokuussa on uusi linjasto käytössä,ja kymmentakunta bussilinjaa poissa Hämeenkadulta, joten mitään ongelmia ei tule

----------


## 339-DF

> elokuussa on uusi linjasto käytössä,ja kymmentakunta bussilinjaa poissa Hämeenkadulta, joten mitään ongelmia ei tule


Varsinkin, jos bussien saapuminen pystytään aikataulusuunnittelulla porrastamaan, niin niiden määrä ei enää aiheuta ongelmia.

Sitten pitäisi vielä saada kuskit ajamaan kunnolla sinne pysäkkisyvennykseen. Se ongelmahan ei tuolta poistu. Toisessa niistä tilanteista, jonka satuin näkemään, oli yksi ainoa bussi ja sehän riittää blokkaamaan ratikan, jos ei se aja nätisti kiinni jalkakäytävään. Toivotaan, että kyseessä oli yksittäistapaus.

----------


## nickr

> elokuussa on uusi linjasto käytössä,ja kymmentakunta bussilinjaa poissa Hämeenkadulta, joten mitään ongelmia ei tule


Esim. Keskustori D -pysäkkiä käyttää elokuusta alkaen kuusi linjaa, joten on silloinkin täysin mahdollista että kolme bussia tulee pysäkille samaan aikaan, jolloin viimeinen jää puoliksi tielle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toisessa niistä tilanteista, jonka satuin näkemään, oli yksi ainoa bussi ja sehän riittää blokkaamaan ratikan, jos ei se aja nätisti kiinni jalkakäytävään. Toivotaan, että kyseessä oli yksittäistapaus.


Ei tainnut olla yksittäistapaus. Nimittäin: KLIK. Kyllä takakulma jää huolestuttavan lähelle raitiovaunun kulkutilaa. Onneksi tuossa tilanteessa vaunu ei ehtinyt tulla bussin ollessa tuossa.

----------


## laurira

> Esim. Keskustori D -pysäkkiä käyttää elokuusta alkaen kuusi linjaa, joten on silloinkin täysin mahdollista että kolme bussia tulee pysäkille samaan aikaan, jolloin viimeinen jää puoliksi tielle.


jos joku bussi jää tielle, niin linjastoa muutetaan varmasti ja taas yksi linja heilahtaa Satakunnan kadulle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei tainnut olla yksittäistapaus. Nimittäin: KLIK. Kyllä takakulma jää huolestuttavan lähelle raitiovaunun kulkutilaa. Onneksi tuossa tilanteessa vaunu ei ehtinyt tulla bussin ollessa tuossa.


Erinomainen esimerkkikuva! Juuri noin sekin bussi oli pysähtynyt, eli aika vinoon ja takapää oli niin kaukana rotvallin reunasta, että ratikka ei mahtunut ohitse.

Olisi oikeastaan hyvä kuulla bussinkuljettajien kantoja tähän. Onko nuo syvennykset toteutettu huonosti, onko niihin hankala saada koko bussia suoraksi? Vai onko vaan osa kuskeista laiskoja?




> jos joku bussi jää tielle, niin linjastoa muutetaan varmasti ja taas yksi linja heilahtaa Satakunnan kadulle.


Se on kyllä erinomaista, että / jos Treella tahtotila on voimakkaasti sellainen, että ne ratikan ajo-olosuhteet taataan. Voinee olettaa, että jos tuo yllä kuvattu tilannekin on turhan yleinen, sillekin sitten tehdään jotain vaikkapa reunakivimuutoksin.

----------


## nickr

> jos joku bussi jää tielle, niin linjastoa muutetaan varmasti ja taas yksi linja heilahtaa Satakunnankadulle.


Oletko kenties jossain Jolilla töissä, kun olet noin varma kaikissa kommenteissasi?  :Biggrin:  Itse pidän erittäin epätodennäköisenä sitä, että linjoja enää siirretään pois Hämeenkadulta, koska aikaisemmin sanottiin, että Hämeenkadulle jäävät kaikki runkolinjat ja "seutukympit". Elokuusta lähtien Hämeenkadulla pysähtyvistä ainoastaan linja 52 ei kuulu tuohon joukkoon, ja silläkään ei ole Keskustorilla ajantasausta, ja toiseen suuntaan mennessä pysäkki on terminaalissa. 




> Erinomainen esimerkkikuva! Juuri noin sekin bussi oli pysähtynyt, eli aika vinoon ja takapää oli niin kaukana rotvallin reunasta, että ratikka ei mahtunut ohitse.


Myös näinkin voi käydä:



Tosin elokuussa tuohon syvennykseen tulee vain linja 9 ja 19, tässä kuvassa etummainen bussi on 8.





> Olisi oikeastaan hyvä kuulla bussinkuljettajien kantoja tähän. Onko nuo syvennykset toteutettu huonosti, onko niihin hankala saada koko bussia suoraksi? Vai onko vaan osa kuskeista laiskoja?


Tuo Keskustori E -pysäkki, josta molemmat esimerkkikuvat ovat, on pysäkkitaskuksi lyhyt, siihen mahtuu vain yksi bussi. Näyttää kuin se olisi rakennettu sillä ajatuksella, että Keskustorin terminaali poistuisi käytöstä, koska syvennys jatkuu vielä muutaman metrin risteyksen jälkeen. Jotain suunnitelmia terminaalin poistumisesta on ollut, mutta en usko, että se ihan lähivuosina ainakaan tapahtuu. Muilla pysäkeillä en ole ongelmia huomannut (paitsi silloin kun busseja on peräkkäin monta), koska syvennykset ovat pidempiä. Toki on näitä kuljettajia joilla ajotaito on huolestuttavan heikko, joten huonolla pysähtymisellä on mahdollista tukkia ratikka muillakin pysäkeillä. 

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että myös bussit jäävät usein ratikan taakse jumiin ratikan ollessa pysäkillä, eikä ohi ainakaan turvallisesti pääse.

----------


## 339-DF

> Myös näinkin voi käydä:


Juuri tuollainen oli se toinen näkemäni tilanne, vaikkakin toisessa ajosuunnassa. Tuohon nyt sitten toivottavasti auttaa bussien määrän väheneminen ja aikataulujen huolellinen suunnittelu.

Kyllähän ne väistämättä ovat toisensa tiellä, bussit ja ratikat, kun samaa väylää käyttävät. Kun talvella seurasin rautatieaseman pysäkin luona liikennettä, niin sehän oli aivan mahdotonta, kun busseja riitti joka valoihin ja siinä ne seisoivat ratikkapysäkin korokkeen kohdalla estäen ratikan pääsyn pysäkille. Toisaalta nyt heinäkuussa en nähnyt tuollaista, ja tuossa kohtaahan bussien määrä jää elokuussa aika pieneksi.




> Toki on näitä kuljettajia joilla ajotaito on huolestuttavan heikko, joten huonolla pysähtymisellä on mahdollista tukkia ratikka muillakin pysäkeillä.


Tätä minäkin pelkään. Ainakin täällä pk-seudulla on käynyt niin, että sellainen aika, kun bussin- ja taksinkuljettajat olivat (tai ainakin erittäin suuri enemmistö oli) todellisia liikenteen ammattilaisia, on jo kaukana takana.

----------


## laurira

> Oletko kenties jossain Jolilla töissä, kun olet noin varma kaikissa kommenteissasi?  Itse pidän erittäin epätodennäköisenä sitä, että linjoja enää siirretään pois Hämeenkadulta, koska aikaisemmin sanottiin, että Hämeenkadulle jäävät kaikki runkolinjat ja "seutukympit". Elokuusta lähtien Hämeenkadulla pysähtyvistä ainoastaan linja 52 ei kuulu tuohon joukkoon, ja silläkään ei ole Keskustorilla ajantasausta, ja toiseen suuntaan mennessä pysäkki on terminaalissa.


Keskustorista luopuminen on käynnissä oleva prosessi joukkoliikenteessä, jossain vaiheessa Sorin aukiosta piti tulla korvike. Mutta saa nähdä. Myös Hämeenkadulta tulee poistumaan vielä bussilinjoja, viimeistään seuraavan aikataulukauden alkaessa keväällä 2022.

----------


## 8.6

Kävin juuri Göteborgissa, ja siellä oli selvästi panostettu rataan ja liikennöintiiin Tamperetta enemmän, vaikka järjestelmää ei ole laajennettu yli 15 vuoteen. Vaunut pysähtyivät vain pysäkeillä, koska etuudet toimivat lähes täydellisesti, valottomat suojatiet oli korvattu ylityspaikoilla, kärkikolmioissa oli lisäkilpi "Gäller ej spårvagn" ja sekakaistaa oli vain joissakin sellaisissa paikoissa, joissa auto- tai bussiruuhkat eivät häirinneet kulkua. Ydinkeskustassa ei tietenkään madeltu 20 km/h kuten Tampereella ja nopeimmilla osuuksilla jouduttiin hidastamaan pysäkkien lisäksi vain parissa kohtaa vaihteiden takia; Tampereella ainakin yhdessä kohtaa myös kolarivaaran takia. Göteborgissa ei ole kaksisuuntavaunuja, mikä nostaa hieman häiriöherkkyyttä mutta toisaalta myös istumapaikkojen määrää. On makuasia, kumpaa arvostaa enemmän (itse istumapaikkoja), ja Göteborgissa on myös melko paljon varakääntösilmukoita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kävin juuri Göteborgissa, ja siellä oli selvästi  panostettu rataan ja liikennöintiiin Tamperetta enemmän, vaikka  järjestelmää ei ole laajennettu yli 15 vuoteen.


Tosin jos ja kun  tarkkoja ollaan, Kringenin kolmas vaihe eli rataosa Lilla Torgetilta  Stenpirenin kautta Järntorgetille otettiin käyttöön vasta vuonna 2015.  Se ei ole kovin suuri laajennus, mutta verrattavissa Kringenin  edellisiin vaiheisiin vuosituhannen alussa. Stenpirenin kautta  liikennöivät vakituisesti nykylinjaston linjat 1 ja 9.

----------


## nickr

> Keskustorista luopuminen on käynnissä oleva prosessi joukkoliikenteessä, jossain vaiheessa Sorin aukiosta piti tulla korvike. Mutta saa nähdä. Myös Hämeenkadulta tulee poistumaan vielä bussilinjoja, viimeistään seuraavan aikataulukauden alkaessa keväällä 2022.


Etenkin tuohon viimeiseen väitteeseen olisi hyvä kuulla jotain lähdetietoja, kun itse en ole tuollaisesta kuullutkaan. Olisi erikoista jos yli kolme vuotta kestäneen linjaston suunnittelun jälkeen sitä aiottaisiinkin heti muuttaa.

Keskustorin terminaalin poistumisesta olen tosiaan kuullut, mutta se ei kyllä ole mikään "käynnissä oleva prosessi", kun asiasta ei käsittääkseni ole edes päätöstä tehty. Viimeinen uutinenkin aiheesta on vuodelta 2019, joten tuskin ihan lähiaikoina tapahtumassa. Sitten jos/kun se tulevaisuudessa tapahtuu, niin sitten linjoja voidaan taas Hämeenkadulta vähentää, mutta ei se kyllä keväällä 2022 ole vielä ajankohtaista.

----------


## laurira

> Etenkin tuohon viimeiseen väitteeseen olisi hyvä kuulla jotain lähdetietoja, kun itse en ole tuollaisesta kuullutkaan. Olisi erikoista jos yli kolme vuotta kestäneen linjaston suunnittelun jälkeen sitä aiottaisiinkin heti muuttaa.
> 
> Keskustorin terminaalin poistumisesta olen tosiaan kuullut, mutta se ei kyllä ole mikään "käynnissä oleva prosessi", kun asiasta ei käsittääkseni ole edes päätöstä tehty. Viimeinen uutinenkin aiheesta on vuodelta 2019, joten tuskin ihan lähiaikoina tapahtumassa. Sitten jos/kun se tulevaisuudessa tapahtuu, niin sitten linjoja voidaan taas Hämeenkadulta vähentää, mutta ei se kyllä keväällä 2022 ole vielä ajankohtaista.


Takli-suunnitelmassahan on kerrottu kaikki, eli miten mennään Hämeenkadun osalta. 

"Toteutuksen 2. vaihe 2020-2030 Hämeenkatu joukkoliikenteen ja jalankulun pääkatu
(raitiotie ja bussiliikennettä):

Linjastomuutoksia toteutetaan siten, että viimeistään
tässä vaiheessa voidaan Keskustorin terminaalista luopua ja ottaa vapautuva toriaukio muuhun käyttöön."

"Toteutuksen 3. vaihe 2030 

Tampereella toteutettu laaja kaupunkiraitiotieverkko

Suunnitelmassa raitiotieverkko on laajentunut ja se on esitetty myös Hatanpään valtatielle. Tässä toteutusvaiheessa bussiliikenteen määrä keskustassa on vähäinen nykyiseen verrattuna. Hämeenkadun pysäkkijärjestelyjä voidaan tiivistää ja muuttaa toiminta täysin kaupunkiraitiotien vaatimusten mukaiseksi."

----------


## nickr

> Takli-suunnitelmassahan on kerrottu kaikki, eli miten mennään Hämeenkadun osalta. 
> 
> "Toteutuksen 2. vaihe 2020-2030 Hämeenkatu joukkoliikenteen ja jalankulun pääkatu
> (raitiotie ja bussiliikennettä):
> 
> Linjastomuutoksia toteutetaan siten, että viimeistään
> tässä vaiheessa voidaan Keskustorin terminaalista luopua ja ottaa vapautuva toriaukio muuhun käyttöön."


Onko tuo taas se kahdeksan vuotta vanha, osittain vanhentunut suunnitelma? En kyllä ymmärrä, miten sen avulla päättelit, että viimeistään keväällä 2022 bussilinjoja vähennetään Hämeenkadulta (vaikken toki kaikkia 44 sivua käynyt läpi, joten onko minulta nyt jotain erittäin olennaista jäänyt huomaamatta?) 

Suunnitelmassa myös sanottiin sivulla 32, että Keskustorin terminaalista voidaan luopua samalla kun Hämeenkadun itäpää muuttuu joukkoliikennekaduksi. Tämä tapahtui vuonna 2014, terminaali on edelleen käytössä. Joten vaikka hienot suunnitelmat on silloin tehty, niin kovin ajankohtaisena en tuota enää pidä.

----------


## laurira

> Onko tuo taas se kahdeksan vuotta vanha, osittain vanhentunut suunnitelma? En kyllä ymmärrä, miten sen avulla päättelit, että viimeistään keväällä 2022 bussilinjoja vähennetään Hämeenkadulta (vaikken toki kaikkia 44 sivua käynyt läpi, joten onko minulta nyt jotain erittäin olennaista jäänyt huomaamatta?) 
> 
> Suunnitelmassa myös sanottiin sivulla 32, että Keskustorin terminaalista voidaan luopua samalla kun Hämeenkadun itäpää muuttuu joukkoliikennekaduksi. Tämä tapahtui vuonna 2014, terminaali on edelleen käytössä. Joten vaikka hienot suunnitelmat on silloin tehty, niin kovin ajankohtaisena en tuota enää pidä.


eihän se kaikilta osin ole enää voimassa, mutta kaikki ratikkahommat ovat toteutuneet 2014 suunnitelman mukaan. Ja Keskustorin osalta myös muut ovat kertoneet että keskutorilta poistuvat bussit. Ja hämeenkatu muuttuu ratikkakaduksi.

----------


## laurira

Mitähän ihme linjoja nyssen reittioppaasta löytyy 9.8 jälkeen ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitähän ihme linjoja nyssen reittioppaasta löytyy 9.8 jälkeen ?


Ylemmän kuvakaappauksen tilanteessa linjan 1 Kaupin Kampuksessa liikennöintipäivänä viimeisen kerran käyvät vaunut ajavatkin paluusivun keskustan suuntaan siten, että Koskipuistosta jatketaan Pyynikintorille eikä Sorin aukiolle. Pyynikintorilta Hervantaan samat vaunut ajavat normaaleina kolmosina. Tosin nuo kaksi ensimmäistä ajoittuvat osuudelle Pyynikintori  Hervantajärvi sikäli hassuun kohtaan, että kolmosen liikenne on jo ehtinyt hetkeksi harventua 7,5 minuutista noin varttituntiin. Nämä ykkösen vaunut tihentävät kolmosen tarjontaa lyhyeksi ajaksi uudelleen. Hervantajärveltä ylimääräiset vaunut ajavat lopulta siirtoajona varikolle.

Alemman kuvakaappauksen kolmoset Hervannan kampukselta Sorin aukiolle ovat ykkösen kaluston kaupallistettuja siirtoajoja. Ne palvelevat tietenkin ketä tahansa kolmosen käyttäjää osuudella Hervannan kampus  Koskipuisto, ja onnistuupa vaihdoton matkustaminen Hatanpään valtatiellekin.

Kuvakaappauksista näemme, että ykkösen kaluston siirtojärjestelyt eivät ole toistensa peilikuvia. Aamulla Hervannan kampukselta mennään suoraan Sorin aukiolle, illalla ykkösen liikennettä lopetettaessa ei toimitakaan suoraan peilikuvamaisesti, vaan kalusto käy ottamassa vauhtia Pyynikintorilta asti päätyen aina Hervantajärvelle saakka.

Hallireitti ykköselle ja ykköseltä ei ole ihan yhtä yksinkertainen verrattuna kolmoseen. Varikko on kaukana ykkösen reitistä. Kuvakaappausten esimerkkien mukaisesti tyhjänä ajoa on pyritty saamaan minimiin. Siirtoajo-kilpisiä hallisivuja ei taida olla muualla kuin varikolta Hervantajärvelle ja Hervantajärveltä varikolle.

----------


## laurira

> Ylemmän kuvakaappauksen tilanteessa linjan 1 Kaupin Kampuksessa liikennöintipäivänä viimeisen kerran käyvät vaunut ajavatkin paluusivun keskustan suuntaan siten, että Koskipuistosta jatketaan Pyynikintorille eikä Sorin aukiolle. Pyynikintorilta Hervantaan samat vaunut ajavat normaaleina kolmosina. Tosin nuo kaksi ensimmäistä ajoittuvat osuudelle Pyynikintori  Hervantajärvi sikäli hassuun kohtaan, että kolmosen liikenne on jo ehtinyt hetkeksi harventua 7,5 minuutista noin varttituntiin. Nämä ykkösen vaunut tihentävät kolmosen tarjontaa lyhyeksi ajaksi uudelleen. Hervantajärveltä ylimääräiset vaunut ajavat lopulta siirtoajona varikolle.
> 
> Alemman kuvakaappauksen kolmoset Hervannan kampukselta Sorin aukiolle ovat ykkösen kaluston kaupallistettuja siirtoajoja. Ne palvelevat tietenkin ketä tahansa kolmosen käyttäjää osuudella Hervannan kampus  Koskipuisto, ja onnistuupa vaihdoton matkustaminen Hatanpään valtatiellekin.
> 
> Kuvakaappauksista näemme, että ykkösen kaluston siirtojärjestelyt eivät ole toistensa peilikuvia. Aamulla Hervannan kampukselta mennään suoraan Sorin aukiolle, illalla ykkösen liikennettä lopetettaessa ei toimitakaan suoraan peilikuvamaisesti, vaan kalusto käy ottamassa vauhtia Pyynikintorilta asti päätyen aina Hervantajärvelle saakka.
> 
> Hallireitti ykköselle ja ykköseltä ei ole ihan yhtä yksinkertainen verrattuna kolmoseen. Varikko on kaukana ykkösen reitistä. Kuvakaappausten esimerkkien mukaisesti tyhjänä ajoa on pyritty saamaan minimiin. Siirtoajo-kilpisiä hallisivuja ei taida olla muualla kuin varikolta Hervantajärvelle ja Hervantajärveltä varikolle.


mutta miksi linjatunnukset 1 ja 3 ? tässä kyllä menee käyttäjät sekaisin kun määränpäät muuttuvat kellonajanmukaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> mutta miksi linjatunnukset 1 ja 3 ? tässä kyllä menee käyttäjät sekaisin kun määränpäät muuttuvat kellonajanmukaan.


Tietenkin esimerkkitapauksen 1 olisi voitu merkitä 1P:ksi ja 3 vastaavalla ajattelutavalla 3S:ksi. Ehkä siihen ei nähty tarvetta, onhan vaunujen etukilvissä kuitenkin määränpäänäyttö. Pelkän linjatunnuksen kanssa elettäessä olisi ollut korrektia merkitä poikkeavat reitit lisäkirjainten avulla. Mutta miksi juuri sitten 1 ja 3 noin päin, varmaan siksi että Sammonaukion itäpuolella olevat erilliset haarat ovat kuitenkin pidempiä kuin Koskipuistosta etelään / länteen johtavat haarat. Määräävä numero on valittu pidempien haarojen mukaisesti. Ja muutenkin, kolmonen TAYSin haaralla sekoittaisi varmasti kenen tahansa ajatukset, vastaavalla tavoin ykköset aamutuimaan Hervannassa. En osaa lukea suunnittelijan ajatuksia, mutta näin minä toimisin reittejä numeroitaessa. Aikanaan saatavat palautteet voivat ohjata jatkosuunnittelua tietenkin taas johonkin suuntaan. Nämä ovat sellaisia juttuja, joissa kaikki eivät ajattele samalla tavoin. Ymmärrän hyvin toisenkinlaiset näkemykset.

----------


## Razer

> Ja Keskustorin osalta myös muut ovat kertoneet että keskustorilta poistuvat bussit. Ja hämeenkatu muuttuu ratikkakaduksi.


Ketä ovat nämä "muut"? Milloin muutos tapahtuu?

Kun laskee kaikki bussireitit yhteen niin 9.8. jälkeenkin Hämeenkadulla kulkee vielä yhteensä 64 eri bussivuoroa (per suunta per tunti) ja ratikoita vain 16.

Tuulensuun päädyssä luvut ovat 48 bussivuoroa ja 8 ratikkavuoroa. Aika paksut silmälasit saa olla päässä, että uskoo tarjonnan voitavan vain reitittää ohi sieltä, mihin asiakkaat haluavat olla menossa. Ratikassa ei ole ääretön kapasiteetti, eikä matkustajamäärä ja kulkumuoto-osuus pysy muutenkaan yllä pakkovaihtoja järjestelemällä.

Joku voisi pitää jo 3,75 minuutin vuoroväliä riittävänä ratikalle korvata kaikki bussireitit keskustassa. Minusta se ei ole riittävä vielä alkuunkaan. Tuulensuussa ja Pyynikintorilla vuoroväli on kuitenkin vasta 7,5 minuuttia eikä se ole siitä tihentymässä vielä vuosiin tai vuosikymmeniin. Mahdolliset uudet investoinnit ovat niin kauan spekulaatiota, kunnes niistä on päätökset olemassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tampereen ratikan ajankohtaissivulla kerrotaan, että 18. ratikka saapuu Tampereelle perjantaina 23.7.

----------


## 339-DF

Onpas erikoisia nuo hallireitit. Mutta eipä tuota voi oikeen muutenkaan hoitaa, kun halli on yhden linjan päässä. Mikä sitten tuntuisi loogisimmalta. Ajaa hallivuorot aina HervantaSori ja SoriHervanta vaiko HervantaPyynikintoriTAYS ja päinvastoin.

Ehkä minusta olisi loogisinta käyttää Soria, jolloin ensinnäkin syntyisi vain yksi hallireiteistä johtuva poikkeus ja jolloin poikkeuspätkä olisi mahdollisimman lyhyt. Hervannasta lähtiessä ehdottomasti tunnuksella 3B (kirjain voi toki olla mikä tahansa Tampereen logiikan mukaisesti), jotta kyytiinnousijat huomaavat, minne vaunu on menossa. Sorilta lähtiessä voisi kilvittää 3 Hervanta aivan normaalisti (toisaalta vaunuhan ei mene Hervantajärvelle asti eli ehkä 3B Hervannan kampus olisi parempi).

----------


## Bussimies

> mutta miksi linjatunnukset 1 ja 3 ? tässä kyllä menee käyttäjät sekaisin kun määränpäät muuttuvat kellonajanmukaan.


Ainakin syksyn reittioppaassa Sorin aukiolle päätyvistä linjan 3 vuoroista käytetään linjatunnusta 3S:

https://linjasto2021.digitransit.fi/...ampere:3S:0:01

Linjan 1 osalta poikkeavaa tunnusta ei näemmä löydy. (Hämärästi muistelen reittioppaassa aiemmin käytetyn linjatunnusta 1X vuoroilla Kaupin kampusPyynikintori, mutta muistini saattaa tehdä tepposet.) Saapa nähdä, mitä 9.8. alkaen nähdään.

Joka tapauksessa on järkevää, että linjan 1 vaunujen siirtoajot ovat kaupallisia, eli matkustajat pääsevät niihin kyytiin. Järkeväksi näen myös juuri tämän järjestelyn, jossa aamuisin vaunut ajavat suoraan Sorin aukiolle (linjalla 3S) käymättä Pyynikintorin kautta ja että vaunut lähtevät linjalle 1 oikealta päätepysäkiltään Sorin aukiolta. Sama peruste lienee sille, että vaunut palaavat illalla varikolle ajamalla Kaupin kampukselta Pyynikintorille, josta vaunut lähtevät linjalle 3 oikealta päätepysäkiltään. Matkustajan kannalta on helpompaa hahmottaa poikkeava päätepysäkki, kuin poikkeava lähtöpysäkki.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakin syksyn reittioppaassa Sorin aukiolle päätyvistä linjan 3 vuoroista käytetään linjatunnusta 3S


Katos vaan. Onko bussipuolelta kokemusta mistään vastaavista, eli näkyykö tuo tunnuskirjain myös bussin/ratikan kilvissä? Suomessa ei ole ollut [pysyväisluonteista] S-kirjaimella varustettua ratikkalinjaa vuoden 1981 jälkeen. Tuo olisi harrastukselisesti kiva, ja minusta kyllä myös ihan oikeasti perusteltua infoa matkustajille.




> Joka tapauksessa on järkevää, että linjan 1 vaunujen siirtoajot ovat kaupallisia, eli matkustajat pääsevät niihin kyytiin.


Ehdottomasti, samaa mieltä!




> Järkeväksi näen myös juuri tämän järjestelyn, jossa aamuisin vaunut ajavat suoraan Sorin aukiolle (linjalla 3S) käymättä Pyynikintorin kautta ja että vaunut lähtevät linjalle 1 oikealta päätepysäkiltään Sorin aukiolta. Sama peruste lienee sille, että vaunut palaavat illalla varikolle ajamalla Kaupin kampukselta Pyynikintorille, josta vaunut lähtevät linjalle 3 oikealta päätepysäkiltään. Matkustajan kannalta on helpompaa hahmottaa poikkeava päätepysäkki, kuin poikkeava lähtöpysäkki.


Mä en ihan yhdy tähän. Aamun ratkaisu on ihan järkevä, koska siinä saadaan ykkönen käyntiin ilman poikkeuksia ja ainoa poikeeavuus on se, että Hervannan hallista tulevat vaunut ajavat tosiaan Sorille. Mutta illan ratkaisu on minusta vähän outo. Siinä voitaisiin ajaa ykkösen vika sivu ihan normaalisti Sorille ja sitten palata sieltä halliin puhtaana hallivuorona, toki matkustajille avoimena ja kolmosen kilvin. (Tuon voisi jopa, halutessaan, tehdä niin, että illan Sorilta halliin ajavat vuorot eivät ota päättäriltä kyytiin, vaan eka kyytiinnousupysäkki on Koskipuisto.)

Onko tuossa sitten taustalla sellainen ajatus, että Hämeenkadun länsipäähän halutaan tarjota tiheämpää vuoroväliä myöhempään kuin mitä kolmosen omin vuoroin on mahdollista? Onko noi hallilähdöt tahdistettu kolmosen normaalien lähtöjen kanssa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Minulla ei ole oikein pätevää vastausta tuon järjestelyn motiiveihin, mutta totean kuitenkin sen, että arkiaamuisin (aiheen aloitusviestin kuvakaappaukset koskivat arkipäiviä) ykkösen liikenne käynnistyy samantien tiheällä 7,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Illalla liikenne vähenee eri tavoin, eli klo 20 paikkeilla ykköseltä poistuu ensin kaksi vaunua ja parisen tuntia myöhemmin loput kolme vaunua. Kaikki poistuvat ykköseltä saman kaavan mukaan eli ajetaan Sorin aukion asemesta Pyynikintorille. Ja sieltä vaunut sitten jatkavat kolmosena Hervantajärvelle saakka. Pyynikintorin suuntaan ajettaessa reittioppaan tämänhetkisten tietojen mukaan vaunut eivät aja tasavälein kolmosen suhteen, eivät ainakaan siinä tilanteessa kun ykkösen kaksi aikaisimmin poistuvaa vuoroa ajavat Pyynikintorille. Sitten kun ne ykköseltä kolmoselle siirtyneet vaunut palaavat Hervantajärvelle, vuorovälien suhteen esiintyy mielenkiintoisia piirteitä. Klo 20 - 21 paikkeille arki-iltaisin vuoroväli pysyy tasaisena 7,5 min. Se taas saadaan aikaan siten, että Hervantajärveltä Pyynikintorille linja 3 Harvenee hieman epäjohdonmukaisella tavalla. Klo 19.53 - 21.00 on periatteessa 7,5 min vuoroväli, mutta kuitenkaan ei ole. Lähtöjä 20.00 ja 20.15 ei olekaan. Ilmeisesti tällä järjestelyllä suunta Pyynikintori - Hervantajärvi pidetään tasavälisenä. RAITIOn Taulut-palstan toimittaja voinee selittää tätä tarkemmin sitten, kun sen aika tulee  :Laughing: 

En jaksa enkä ehdi tutkia tuota ykkösen lopettamista samalla tarkkuudella, mutta karkea näppituntuma on, että siinä vaiheessa kolmonen todellakin tihentyy uudelleen hetkeksi 7,5 minuutin vuoroväleille, vaikka se ehti jo hetken olla 15 minuutin liikennettä. Ykkösen vaunuja ujutetaan kolmosen kokopäiväkaluston sekaan klo 22 ja 23 (22.17 - 22.47) välisenä aikana suunnassa Pyynikintori - Hervantajärvi.

----------


## 339-DF

Mietin tässä, että Tampereen raitiolinjaston hallireitit olisi varmaan omankin topikkinsa arvoinen tuolla Raitiovaunut-puolella. Tämä kehittämishankkeiden topikki paisuu niin valtavan suureksi, ja nyt kun liikenne kuitenkin on alkanut, niin oikeastaan se arkipäiväinen pohdinta kuuluisi tuonne liikennemuotojen puolelle.

Täällä sitten voisi miettiä esimerkiksi sellaista kehittämiseen liittyvää asiaa, että kunnalisvaalien jälkeen tulevat uudet valtuustot saattavat suhtautua ratikkaan eri tavalla kuin aiemmin. Esim. Ylöjärvellä suurin puolue on nyt persut.

Ylöjärven kaupunginvaltuuston 51 paikkaa jakautuvat seuraavasti: Perussuomalaiset 13, Kokoomus 12, SDP 10, Vihreät 5, Keskusta 5, Vasemmistoliitto 3 ja Kristillisdemokraatit 3.

Puolue, osuus äänimäärästä ja valtuuston paikkamäärä (paikkamäärän muutos):

    Perussuomalaiset 23,7 %, 13 paikkaa (+7)
    Kansallinen Kokoomus 21,8 %, 12 paikkaa (-)
    Suomen Sosialidemokraattinen Puolue 19,7 %, 10 paikkaa (-)
    Vihreä liitto 10,8 %, 5 paikkaa (-3)
    Suomen Keskusta 9,6 %, 5 paikkaa (-2)
    Vasemmistoliitto 6,5 %, 3 paikkaa (-2)
    Suomen Kristillisdemokraatit (KD) 5,8 %, 3 paikkaa (-)

Te, jotka paikallisia asioita paremmin tunnette, mahtaako tällä persujen vaalivoitolla olla vaikutusta ratikkahankkeeseen? Kok+dem+vihr muodostavat kyllä enemmistön, mutta mitenkäs kokoomus suhtautuu?

----------


## laurira

> Mietin tässä, että Tampereen raitiolinjaston hallireitit olisi varmaan omankin topikkinsa arvoinen tuolla Raitiovaunut-puolella. Tämä kehittämishankkeiden topikki paisuu niin valtavan suureksi, ja nyt kun liikenne kuitenkin on alkanut, niin oikeastaan se arkipäiväinen pohdinta kuuluisi tuonne liikennemuotojen puolelle.
> 
> Täällä sitten voisi miettiä esimerkiksi sellaista kehittämiseen liittyvää asiaa, että kunnalisvaalien jälkeen tulevat uudet valtuustot saattavat suhtautua ratikkaan eri tavalla kuin aiemmin. Esim. Ylöjärvellä suurin puolue on nyt persut.
> 
> Ylöjärven kaupunginvaltuuston 51 paikkaa jakautuvat seuraavasti: Perussuomalaiset 13, Kokoomus 12, SDP 10, Vihreät 5, Keskusta 5, Vasemmistoliitto 3 ja Kristillisdemokraatit 3.
> 
> Puolue, osuus äänimäärästä ja valtuuston paikkamäärä (paikkamäärän muutos):
> 
>     Perussuomalaiset 23,7 %, 13 paikkaa (+7)
> ...


Persut eivät ole yhteensopivia kenenkään kanssa, joten taitaa käydä kuten Tampereella että jäävät rannalle ruikuttamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Persut eivät ole yhteensopivia kenenkään kanssa, joten taitaa käydä kuten Tampereella että jäävät rannalle ruikuttamaan.


Paikallisesti voivat erota aika paljon toisistaan paikkakunnittain / valtakunnallisesti. Ei siis ole mahdotonta sekään, että Ylöjärven persut kannattaisivat ratikkaa. En tosin tiedä niiden ratikkakannasta mitään enkä oikein usko, että kannattaisivat. Mutta aika laaja rintama tarvitaan, että sinne saadaan vankka ratikkaenemmistö, jos ps vastustaa ja kok on vähän niin ja näin.

----------


## laurira

> Minulla ei ole oikein pätevää vastausta tuon järjestelyn motiiveihin, mutta totean kuitenkin sen, että arkiaamuisin (aiheen aloitusviestin kuvakaappaukset koskivat arkipäiviä) ykkösen liikenne käynnistyy samantien tiheällä 7,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Illalla liikenne vähenee eri tavoin, eli klo 20 paikkeilla ykköseltä poistuu ensin kaksi vaunua ja parisen tuntia myöhemmin loput kolme vaunua. Kaikki poistuvat ykköseltä saman kaavan mukaan eli ajetaan Sorin aukion asemesta Pyynikintorille. Ja sieltä vaunut sitten jatkavat kolmosena Hervantajärvelle saakka. Pyynikintorin suuntaan ajettaessa reittioppaan tämänhetkisten tietojen mukaan vaunut eivät aja tasavälein kolmosen suhteen, eivät ainakaan siinä tilanteessa kun ykkösen kaksi aikaisimmin poistuvaa vuoroa ajavat Pyynikintorille. Sitten kun ne ykköseltä kolmoselle siirtyneet vaunut palaavat Hervantajärvelle, vuorovälien suhteen esiintyy mielenkiintoisia piirteitä. Klo 20 - 21 paikkeille arki-iltaisin vuoroväli pysyy tasaisena 7,5 min. Se taas saadaan aikaan siten, että Hervantajärveltä Pyynikintorille linja 3 Harvenee hieman epäjohdonmukaisella tavalla. Klo 19.53 - 21.00 on periatteessa 7,5 min vuoroväli, mutta kuitenkaan ei ole. Lähtöjä 20.00 ja 20.15 ei olekaan. Ilmeisesti tällä järjestelyllä suunta Pyynikintori - Hervantajärvi pidetään tasavälisenä. RAITIOn Taulut-palstan toimittaja voinee selittää tätä tarkemmin sitten, kun sen aika tulee 
> 
> En jaksa enkä ehdi tutkia tuota ykkösen lopettamista samalla tarkkuudella, mutta karkea näppituntuma on, että siinä vaiheessa kolmonen todellakin tihentyy uudelleen hetkeksi 7,5 minuutin vuoroväleille, vaikka se ehti jo hetken olla 15 minuutin liikennettä. Ykkösen vaunuja ujutetaan kolmosen kokopäiväkaluston sekaan klo 22 ja 23 (22.17 - 22.47) välisenä aikana suunnassa Pyynikintori - Hervantajärvi.


Tämän olisi voinut hoitaa nykyaikaisesti pikaraitiomaisesti itsenänäisyydenkadun vaihteessa ilman matkustajia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämän olisi voinut hoitaa nykyaikaisesti pikaraitiomaisesti itsenänäisyydenkadun vaihteessa ilman matkustajia.


Tuollaiset kesken matkaa käännöt on aikamoisen hitaita juttuja, eli jos siellä samaan aikaan pitäisi ajaa kolmosen vaunuja jo linjalla, niin en lähtisi tuohon. Turhan häiriöherkkää.

Kun jokerin suunnittelu oli siinä vaiheessa ja kun tunsin silloista suunnitteluporukkaa, niin yritin herätellä ajatusta samantyyppisistä kääntö/poikkeusraiteista, joita San Franciscon T-linjalla käytetään. Ne nimittäin mahdollistaisivat tuollaiset käännöt helposti ja muuta liikennettä juurikaan häiritsemättä. Lisäksi ne mahdollistavat nopeat ja joustavat tilanteet vaunujen vikaantuessa.

SF:ssä on siis muutaman strategisesti valittuun paikkaan tehty poikkikadulle kääntyvä yksiraiteinen pisto. Siis esimerkiksi niin, että Itsarilta olisi kääntö Yliopistokadulle ja parin vaunun verran suoraa raidetta siinä. Vaihdeyhteydet tarvittavasti niin, että joko toisesta tai molemmista suunnista voi liittyä tuonne pistolle. Siellä on aikaa sitten kävellä vaunun toisen päähän ja lähteä uudelleen liikkeelle, samoin kuin vikatilanteissa tuonne on helppo työntää vikaantunut vaunu ja hakea se pois sitten tilanteen salliessa.

No, jokerilla ei ole oikein rahaa mihinkään muuhun kuin aivan välttämättömään, joten eipä noita tullut.

----------


## laurira

> Tuollaiset kesken matkaa käännöt on aikamoisen hitaita juttuja, eli jos siellä samaan aikaan pitäisi ajaa kolmosen vaunuja jo linjalla, niin en lähtisi tuohon. Turhan häiriöherkkää.


Ei normaaliliikenteessä tietenkään, mutta varhain aamulla ja illalla klo 20.00 jälkeen, jolloin siirrytään 15 vuoroväliin kummallekin linjalle. Olisi hyvin aikaa tehdä se minuutin käännös.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ei ole mikään uusi tilanne, että teoriaan nojaavat ja käytännön vaihteleviin tilaanteisiin vakavasti suhtautuvat joskus kiistelevät tuollaisista asioista. Molemmilla on pointtinsa.

Ilmeisesti suunnittelija on ajatellut niin, että kolmonen tarjoaa aamulla klo 5 - 6 tasavälisen (7,5 min) yhteyden Hervannan kampukselta Koskipuistoon. Joka toinen vaunu sitten jatkaa Pyynikintorille ja joka toinen Sorin aukiolle. Sorin vaunut siirtyvät siellä sitten omalle linjalleen 1. Siinä vaiheessa kun ykkösen kalusto on saatu liikkeelle (ja lopulta omalle linjalleen), kolmoselle tuodaan varikolta lisää kalustoa niin, että 7,5 min liikenne jatkuu sujuvasti. En näe tässä mitään ongelmaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ilmeisesti suunnittelija on ajatellut niin, että kolmonen tarjoaa aamulla klo 5 - 6 tasavälisen (7,5 min) yhteyden Hervannan kampukselta Koskipuistoon. Joka toinen vaunu sitten jatkaa Pyynikintorille ja joka toinen Sorin aukiolle. Sorin vaunut siirtyvät siellä sitten omalle linjalleen 1. Siinä vaiheessa kun ykkösen kalusto on saatu liikkeelle (ja lopulta omalle linjalleen), kolmoselle tuodaan varikolta lisää kalustoa niin, että 7,5 min liikenne jatkuu sujuvasti. En näe tässä mitään ongelmaa.


En mäkään. Looginen ja fiksu ratkaisu, riippumatta siitä, mitä kaikkia mahdollisuuksia rataverkko tarjoaisi.

Sen sijaan sitä illan KauppiPyynikintoriHervanta -mallia en ihan yhtä hyvin ymmärrä.

----------


## laurira

> En mäkään. Looginen ja fiksu ratkaisu, riippumatta siitä, mitä kaikkia mahdollisuuksia rataverkko tarjoaisi.
> 
> Sen sijaan sitä illan KauppiPyynikintoriHervanta -mallia en ihan yhtä hyvin ymmärrä.


Ei noilla "halliyhteyksillä" ole mitään käyttöä. Joten ihmetyttää miksi sellaisia tarjotaan, kun tekniikka Tampereella mahdollistaisi paljon tehokkaaman ratkaisun

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> - Etelä-Hervannan pysäkillä on myös etelän suuntaan pysäkkikatos. Olisikohan tuohon riittänyt ihan vaan tolppa?


No, katoksesta tuskin on haittaa, eikä se ole kovin iso kustannus, kun joka ta tapauksessa on rakennettu oikea laituri. Mutta kyllä siitä on ihan hyötyäkin, sillä Etelä-Hervanta on myös vaihtoasema, josta vaihdetaan muutamaan liityntäbussiin. (tai ainakin suunniteltiin näin, en ole tarkistanut viimeisimpiä versioita aikatauluista)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:44 ----------




> Mä en ihan yhdy tähän. Aamun ratkaisu on ihan järkevä, koska siinä saadaan ykkönen käyntiin ilman poikkeuksia ja ainoa poikeeavuus on se, että Hervannan hallista tulevat vaunut ajavat tosiaan Sorille. Mutta illan ratkaisu on minusta vähän outo. Siinä voitaisiin ajaa ykkösen vika sivu ihan normaalisti Sorille ja sitten palata sieltä halliin puhtaana hallivuorona, toki matkustajille avoimena ja kolmosen kilvin. (Tuon voisi jopa, halutessaan, tehdä niin, että illan Sorilta halliin ajavat vuorot eivät ota päättäriltä kyytiin, vaan eka kyytiinnousupysäkki on Koskipuisto.)
> 
> Onko tuossa sitten taustalla sellainen ajatus, että Hämeenkadun länsipäähän halutaan tarjota tiheämpää vuoroväliä myöhempään kuin mitä kolmosen omin vuoroin on mahdollista? Onko noi hallilähdöt tahdistettu kolmosen normaalien lähtöjen kanssa?


Itse hahmotan kuvion niin, että ykköstä ajavat ratikat eivät niinkään palaa illalla hallille, vaan siirtyvät ajamaan kolmosta ja vastaava määrä kolmosella liikennöiviä vaunuja taas siirretään hallille. Ykkösen liikennöintiaikahan on kuitenkin kolmosta pidempi. Samoin myös vuorovälin harventaminen illalla tapahtuu kolmosella myöhemmin. Tältä kannalta katsoen on tietenkin järkevää, että ratikka siirtyessään ykköseltä kolmoselle ajaa nimenomaan Pyynikintorille, mistä se luontevasti jatkaa ykkösenä. Ja näin myös keskustassa pysyy tasainen vuoroväli, kun oletettavasti vuorot on ajastettu niin, että yhden vaunun poistuessa Hervannassa kolmoselta varikolle, ykköseltä tuleva vaunu osuttautuu juuri sen jättämään aukkoon Sammonaukiolla. Voisin ajatella, että työvuorojärjestelyidenkin kannalta voi olla parempi, että ykkösellä aloittaneet kuljettajat jatkavat suoraan ajoja kolmosen linjalla illalla.

Jos vain kilvitys vain siihen taipuu, niin fiksua olisi tietenkin, että kilvissä linjanumero vaihtuu ykköseksi jo Sammonaukiolle tullessa, ja asiakkaalle vuoro näyttäytyy tavallisena kolmosen vaununa, vaikka teknisisesti ottaen tarvittaisiinkin tällainen siirtovuoro, jotta vuorolta toiselle vaihtaminen teknisissä järjestelmissä tapahtuisi aina päätepysäkeillä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ykkösen liikennöintiaikahan on kuitenkin kolmosta pidempi. Samoin myös vuorovälin harventaminen illalla tapahtuu kolmosella myöhemmin. Tältä kannalta katsoen on tietenkin järkevää, että ratikka siirtyessään ykköseltä kolmoselle ajaa nimenomaan Pyynikintorille, mistä se luontevasti jatkaa ykkösenä.


Kolmonenhan liikennöi ykköstä laajemmilla liikennöintiajoilla ja Pyynikintorilta jatkettaneen kolmosena, ei ykkösenä. Vai kuinka?

----------


## Bussimies

> No, katoksesta tuskin on haittaa, eikä se ole kovin iso kustannus, kun joka ta tapauksessa on rakennettu oikea laituri. Mutta kyllä siitä on ihan hyötyäkin, sillä Etelä-Hervanta on myös vaihtoasema, josta vaihdetaan muutamaan liityntäbussiin. (tai ainakin suunniteltiin näin, en ole tarkistanut viimeisimpiä versioita aikatauluista)


Etelä-Hervannan ratikkapysäkin läheisyydessä on Arkkitehdinkadun bussipysäkki linjalle 5. Matkustajista moni siirtynee bussipysäkin katoksen alle odottelemaan, mutta pidän itsekin silti järkevänä sitä, että kaikilla linjalla olevilla pysäkeillä on katos  Olkoonkin sitten pieni ja ennen päätepysäkkiä oleva pysäkki. Se viestii osaltaan ratikkajärjestelmän yhdenmukaisuudesta ja laatutasosta. Mainosrahoitteisiahan nuo katokset joka tapauksessa ovat.





> Itse hahmotan kuvion niin, että ykköstä ajavat ratikat eivät niinkään palaa illalla hallille, vaan siirtyvät ajamaan kolmosta ja vastaava määrä kolmosella liikennöiviä vaunuja taas siirretään hallille.


Juuri näin hahmotan itsekin.




> Ykkösen liikennöintiaikahan on kuitenkin kolmosta pidempi.


Tarkoitat kolmosen liikennöintiaikaa.




> Tältä kannalta katsoen on tietenkin järkevää, että ratikka siirtyessään ykköseltä kolmoselle ajaa nimenomaan Pyynikintorille, mistä se luontevasti jatkaa ykkösenä.


Tarkoitat että jatkaa kolmosena.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Etelä-Hervannan ratikkapysäkin läheisyydessä on Arkkitehdinkadun bussipysäkki linjalle 5. Matkustajista moni siirtynee bussipysäkin katoksen alle odottelemaan, mutta pidän itsekin silti järkevänä sitä, että kaikilla linjalla olevilla pysäkeillä on katos  Olkoonkin sitten pieni ja ennen päätepysäkkiä oleva pysäkki. Se viestii osaltaan ratikkajärjestelmän yhdenmukaisuudesta ja laatutasosta. Mainosrahoitteisiahan nuo katokset joka tapauksessa ovat.


Tosin niin päin matkustettaessa, että tullaan Vuoreksen suunnasta ja on aikomus päästä Hervantajärvelle, voi olla hyvinkin näppärää jäädä bussista 5 pois Arkkitehdinkadulla, ja sitten siirrytään Etelä-Hervannan etelän suunnan ratikkalaiturille, vaikka sitten sen pikkuisen katoksen alle jos sääolosuhteet sitä perustelevat. Näitä matkustajia on varmaan kaiken kaikkiaan marginaalinen joukko, mutta tarjotaanpahan nyt sitten yhdenmukaista palvelutasoa heillekin.  :Smile:   Toki 5:sesta voi vaihtaa ratikkaan muuallakin Hervannassa, mutta jos jostain syystä tuonne Makkarajärvenkadun suunnalle on asiaa, vaihto onnistuu Tohtorinpuiston kulmallakin. Hervantajärvelle on nousemassa reippaan kokoinen asutusalue, ja sen suunnan asukkaiden matkojen toinen pää ei automaattisesti ole ratikkareittien lähdeisyydessä.

----------


## laurira

> Tosin niin päin matkustettaessa, että tullaan Vuoreksen suunnasta ja on aikomus päästä Hervantajärvelle, voi olla hyvinkin näppärää jäädä bussista 5 pois Arkkitehdinkadulla, ja sitten siirrytään Etelä-Hervannan etelän suunnan ratikkalaiturille, vaikka sitten sen pikkuisen katoksen alle jos sääolosuhteet sitä perustelevat. Näitä matkustajia on varmaan kaiken kaikkiaan marginaalinen joukko, mutta tarjotaanpahan nyt sitten yhdenmukaista palvelutasoa heillekin.   Toki 5:sesta voi vaihtaa ratikkaan muuallakin Hervannassa, mutta jos jostain syystä tuonne Makkarajärvenkadun suunnalle on asiaa, vaihto onnistuu Tohtorinpuiston kulmallakin. Hervantajärvelle on nousemassa reippaan kokoinen asutusalue, ja sen suunnan asukkaiden matkojen toinen pää ei automaattisesti ole ratikkareittien lähdeisyydessä.


Taitaa olla opiskelija parempi vaihtopiste, ja Hervantajärvestä tulee oikea kunnon nukkumalähiö, jossa käydään joko Hervannassa tai keskustassa töissä. Joten etelä-hervannan pysäkillä ei ole vaihtotarpeita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Taitaa olla opiskelija parempi vaihtopiste, ja Hervantajärvestä tulee oikea kunnon nukkumalähiö, jossa käydään joko Hervannassa tai keskustassa töissä. Joten etelä-hervannan pysäkillä ei ole vaihtotarpeita.


Tässä aihepiirissä on paljon yksittäisiä juttuja, joihin liittyy omia mielipiteitä.

Itse olen pitkän linjan joukkoliikennekäyttäjä, ja luultavasti kokeilisin molempia paikkoja vaihtopaikkana, jos säännöllinen matkustaminen todellakin tapahtuisi Hervantajärven ja vaikkapa Lahdesjärven välillä. Vaihtaisin alkuun vuorotellen liikennevälinettä Opiskelijassa ja Etelä-Hervannassa. Opiskelijassa siirtymä välineestä toiseen sujuu helpommin. Mutta toisaalta Opiskelijan edellyttämä mutka voi pidentää matka-aikaa jonkin verran, Hervannan pohjoisemmissa osissa käynti on periaatteessa ihan turhaa. Jos tämän mutkan kiertäminen ei aiheuta sitä, että jatkoyhteyden ensimmäinen mahdollinen liikenneväline pääsee karkaaman alta, niin sitten varmaan on järkevää tehdä se mutka Opiskelijaan asti. Nämä ovat mielipideasioita, ja jokainen kokee asiat omalla tavallaan. Toinen vaihtaa mieluummin pohjoisempana, toinen jo Etelä-Hervannassa. Minä vakiinnuttaisin matkustuskäytäntöni vasta sitten, kun on kertynyt omakohtaisia kokemuksia riittävä määrä. Yleensä sitä valitsee jossain vaiheessa oikeasti toimivimman, jollei muulle ole jotain erityisen painavaa syytä.




> Itse hahmotan kuvion niin, että ykköstä ajavat ratikat eivät niinkään palaa illalla hallille, vaan siirtyvät ajamaan kolmosta ja vastaava määrä kolmosella liikennöiviä vaunuja taas siirretään hallille.


Asia näyttäisi tämän hetken reittiopas-/aikataulutietojen valossa nimenomaan tältä. Ilmeisesti linjan 1 viidestä lopettavasta vaunusta ainakin kolme jäisi linjalle 3 vähintään joksikin aikaa. Parin vaunun kohdalla voi mennä niin, että ne ajavat kolmosena vain yhden sivun Pyynikintorilta Hervantajärvelle. Muut kolme sitten jäisivät kolmoselle samalla kun kolmosen "kokopäiväkalustoa" alkaa siirtyä varikolle.

Linja 1 harvenee vain kerran, eli klo 20 paikkeilla vuoroväli pitenee 7,5 minuutista varttituntiin. Linja 3 harvenee kahteen otteeseen, ensin vuoroväli pitenee 7,5 minuutista varttituntiin, ja sitten se harvenee ennen puolta yötä puoleen tuntiin. 30 minuutin liikenteessä on ajossa ilmeisesti enää kolme vaunua. Niistä kolmesta voi peräti kaksi olla alkujaan ykkösen vaunuja, riippuu vähän siitä, mitä kolmosen vaunuja klo 22 jälkeen siirtyy varikolle. Perjantaisin ja lauantaisin yöliikenne jatkuu varhaisaamun tunneille saakka. Siinä kertyy joillekin vaunuille ihan mukavasti suoritetta siltä erää.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tarkoitat kolmosen liikennöintiaikaa.
> 
>  ...
> 
> Tarkoitat että jatkaa kolmosena.


Juu, meni sekaisin tosiaan ykkönen ja kolmonen.

----------


## laurira

> Mietin tässä, että Tampereen raitiolinjaston hallireitit olisi varmaan omankin topikkinsa arvoinen tuolla Raitiovaunut-puolella. Tämä kehittämishankkeiden topikki paisuu niin valtavan suureksi, ja nyt kun liikenne kuitenkin on alkanut, niin oikeastaan se arkipäiväinen pohdinta kuuluisi tuonne liikennemuotojen puolelle.
> 
> Täällä sitten voisi miettiä esimerkiksi sellaista kehittämiseen liittyvää asiaa, että kunnalisvaalien jälkeen tulevat uudet valtuustot saattavat suhtautua ratikkaan eri tavalla kuin aiemmin. Esim. Ylöjärvellä suurin puolue on nyt persut.
> 
> Ylöjärven kaupunginvaltuuston 51 paikkaa jakautuvat seuraavasti: Perussuomalaiset 13, Kokoomus 12, SDP 10, Vihreät 5, Keskusta 5, Vasemmistoliitto 3 ja Kristillisdemokraatit 3.
> 
> Puolue, osuus äänimäärästä ja valtuuston paikkamäärä (paikkamäärän muutos):
> 
>     Perussuomalaiset 23,7 %, 13 paikkaa (+7)
> ...


Ylöjärven valtuusto on jo valinnut ratikan, ei persuilla ole enemmistöä kumoamaan päätöstä varsinkin kun se lukee MAL-sopimuksessa että Ylöjärvi tukeutuu ratikkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ylöjärven valtuusto on jo valinnut ratikan, ei persuilla ole enemmistöä kumoamaan päätöstä varsinkin kun se lukee MAL-sopimuksessa että Ylöjärvi tukeutuu ratikkaan.


Mäkin haluaisin ajatella näin, mutta tosiasia on, ettei noilla MAL-sopimuksilla juuri painoarvoa ole, jos uusi valtuusto ei tahdo tehdä, kuten edeltäjänsä. Onko siellä vielä edes hankesuunnittelu käynnissä? Pitääkö sen käynnistämisestä tehdä valtuustossa erikseen päätös? Ainakin varsinainen hankepäätös on sitten aikanaan tehtävä, ja jos aikataulu pitää, niin hankepäätöksen kaiketi tekee nykyinen valtuusto.

En tunne Ylöjärven paikallispolitiikkaa lainkaan, mutta arvaan, että ps vastustaa, dem/vihr/vas kannattaa ja käytännössä sitten kok päättää, miten asia lopulta tehdään. Eli mielenkiintoista tässä olisi nyt saada kuulla, mitä Ylöjärven kokoomus ratikasta ajattelee.

Kun tuo MAL hyväksyttiin Ylöjärvellä ja ratikasta sitä kautta tehtiin periaatteellinen päätös, niin miten valtuuston äänet silloin jakautuivat? Jos kok kannatti, niin sittenhän asia on sillä selvä.

----------


## laurira

> Mäkin haluaisin ajatella näin, mutta tosiasia on, ettei noilla MAL-sopimuksilla juuri painoarvoa ole, jos uusi valtuusto ei tahdo tehdä, kuten edeltäjänsä. Onko siellä vielä edes hankesuunnittelu käynnissä? Pitääkö sen käynnistämisestä tehdä valtuustossa erikseen päätös? Ainakin varsinainen hankepäätös on sitten aikanaan tehtävä, ja jos aikataulu pitää, niin hankepäätöksen kaiketi tekee nykyinen valtuusto.
> 
> En tunne Ylöjärven paikallispolitiikkaa lainkaan, mutta arvaan, että ps vastustaa, dem/vihr/vas kannattaa ja käytännössä sitten kok päättää, miten asia lopulta tehdään. Eli mielenkiintoista tässä olisi nyt saada kuulla, mitä Ylöjärven kokoomus ratikasta ajattelee.
> 
> Kun tuo MAL hyväksyttiin Ylöjärvellä ja ratikasta sitä kautta tehtiin periaatteellinen päätös, niin miten valtuuston äänet silloin jakautuivat? Jos kok kannatti, niin sittenhän asia on sillä selvä.


Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla MAL-sopimuksilla (aiemmin aiesopimuksia) on tärkeä painotus ja ne sitovat myös seuraavia valtuustoja. MAL on syntynyt täällä, ja levinnyt sitten muuallekin Suomeen.

Ylöjärven valtuusto teki erikseen päätöksen valinnasta lähijunan/ratikan välillä ennen MAL-sopimuksen nro 4 vuosiksi 2020-2023 hyväksymistä. https://tampereenseutu.fi/tulevaisuus/mal-sopimus/

Ratikan osalta tulee vielä ennen rakentamispäätöksiä 2027 valtuuston tehtäväksi  erilaisten suunnitelmien teettämisen selvittämiset.

----------


## laurira

Lapsille nimet ?

"Millä nimillä Tampereen raitiovaunut tunnetaan jatkossa? Yleisö saa äänestää nimet kahdelletoista Ratikalle. Raitiovaunut erottaa toisistaan tällä hetkellä sarjanumeroiden perusteella. Sarjanumerot ovat muotoa TRO01. TRO lyhenne tulee vaunut omistavan Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n mukaan."

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/visa...unuille-nimet/

----------


## laurira

Nyt tämänkin kohtalo selvisi:



https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/r...-9.-22.8..html

----------


## 339-DF

> Lapsille nimet ?
> 
> "Millä nimillä Tampereen raitiovaunut tunnetaan jatkossa? Yleisö saa äänestää nimet kahdelletoista Ratikalle. Raitiovaunut erottaa toisistaan tällä hetkellä sarjanumeroiden perusteella. Sarjanumerot ovat muotoa TRO01. TRO lyhenne tulee vaunut omistavan Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n mukaan."
> 
> https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/visa...unuille-nimet/


Täytyy sanoa, että mä en tykkää tällaisesta. Laivoilla on nimet. Ei ratikoilla. Tallinnassakin ne on nimenneet ratikoita, mun mielestä se on tarpeetonta ja vain hassua. Mutta olenkin tylsä.

Näkyy olevan ratikkapäivä 8.8. sitten peruttu. Tai "siirretty verkkoon".

----------


## aulis

> Täytyy sanoa, että mä en tykkää tällaisesta. Laivoilla on nimet. Ei ratikoilla. Tallinnassakin ne on nimenneet ratikoita, mun mielestä se on tarpeetonta ja vain hassua.


Mä näen tämän niin, että tämä vaunujen nimeäminen vahvistaa brändiä. (Vähän, mutta kuitenkin.) Erisnimet vaunujen kyljessä saavat aikaan spontaaneja keskusteluja vaunuista. Kaikki tämä varmasti todennäköisemmin lisää ratikan suosiota ja matkustajamääriä kuin laskee niitä. Vaikka pienestä asiasta toki on kyse.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaikki tämä varmasti todennäköisemmin lisää ratikan suosiota ja matkustajamääriä kuin laskee niitä.


No jep, ei ne nimet sentään laske matkustajamääriä. Noinhan se varmaan on, että niillä haetaan positiivsta pr:ää ja joidenkin kohdalla se toteutuu, loput eivät välitä. En minäkään kokonaisuutena suhtaudu negatiivisemmin Tampereen ratikkaan siksi, että joku on keksinyt, että vaunuille annetaan nimet  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Reaaliaikaisen kartan mukaan TRO18 aloittaa liikennöinnin kolmosella tänään 2.8. klo 7:00 Hervantajärveltä. Se on siis ensimmäinen minkäänlainen noteeraukseni TRO18:sta tuotannon puolella.

----------


## laurira

> No jep, ei ne nimet sentään laske matkustajamääriä. Noinhan se varmaan on, että niillä haetaan positiivsta pr:ää ja joidenkin kohdalla se toteutuu, loput eivät välitä. En minäkään kokonaisuutena suhtaudu negatiivisemmin Tampereen ratikkaan siksi, että joku on keksinyt, että vaunuille annetaan nimet


Vaunut saavat nimensä Tampereelle saapumispäivän mukaan, jos päivässä useampia nimi niin niistä nyt äänestetään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nysse kertoo: "Ratikkaliikenteessä valmistaudutaan 9.8. tapahtuvaan liikennöinnin  aloittamiseen. Rataverkolla tehtävien viimeistelevien huoltotöiden  vuoksi Ratikka ei aja lainkaan matkustajaliikenteen vuoroja  keskiviikkona 4.8." Eli ratikka 3 ei liikennöi ylihuomenna 4.8. Lue lisää Nyssen verkkouutisista.

----------


## 339-DF

> En mäkään. Looginen ja fiksu ratkaisu, riippumatta siitä, mitä kaikkia mahdollisuuksia rataverkko tarjoaisi.
> 
> Sen sijaan sitä illan KauppiPyynikintoriHervanta -mallia en ihan yhtä hyvin ymmärrä.


Kyselin tästä ja sain liikennöintiallianssin edustajalta sellaisen vastauksen, että KauppiPyynikintoriHervanta -malli on käytössä, koska sillä saadaan ylläpidettyä tiheämpää vuoroväliä Pyynikintorin ja Hervannan välillä pidemmälle illalla ja lisäksi Pyynikintorilta kaikki lähtevät vuorot ajavat Hervantaan, Sorilta kaikki lähtevät vuorot ajavat Kaupin kampukselle.

Kilvityksiksi on tulossa näille vuoroille 1 Pyynikintori ja 3 Sorin aukio, eli ei lisäkirjaimia.

Ihan hyvät perustelut minusta, ja asiaa on selvästi mietitty. Kilvitykset eivät ehkä ole täysin onnistuneet sikäli, että moni saattaa katsoa pelkkää linjanumeroa ja jättää poikkeavan määränpään huomioimatta. Toivotaan, että kuljettajat saavat ohjeeksi kuuluttaa poikkeuspäättäristä Koskipuiston kohdalla, niin se hoituu sitten sillä.

----------


## Makke93

> Ihan hyvät perustelut minusta, ja asiaa on selvästi mietitty. Kilvitykset eivät ehkä ole täysin onnistuneet sikäli, että moni saattaa katsoa pelkkää linjanumeroa ja jättää poikkeavan määränpään huomioimatta. Toivotaan, että kuljettajat saavat ohjeeksi kuuluttaa poikkeuspäättäristä Koskipuiston kohdalla, niin se hoituu sitten sillä.


Ohjelmoidaanko takakilpikin sitten näyttämään määränpäätekstiä varsinaista liikennettä varten? Muutenhan ratikan reitti tulee yllätyksenä kyytiin takaa juosseelle ja tulee kiire nousta pois kuulutuksenkin jälkeen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ohjelmoidaanko takakilpikin sitten näyttämään määränpäätekstiä varsinaista liikennettä varten? Muutenhan ratikan reitti tulee yllätyksenä kyytiin takaa juosseelle ja tulee kiire nousta pois kuulutuksenkin jälkeen.


En minä sellaista huomannut kysyä, mutta veikkaisin, että siellä on vain numero. Minusta tuo ei ole kovin hyvä ratkaisu. Ihminen havainnoi keskimäärin tosi rajallisesti mitään. Käytännössä moni katsoo numeron (edestä) ja nousee kyytiin huomaamatta lainkaan, että määränpää onkin poikkeava. Suomessa on vahva perinne, että päälinjasta poikkeava reitti merkitään lisäkirjaimella, ja näin on ollut paitsi Helsingin seudulla, myös Turun ja Tampereen bussiliikenteessä vuosikymmenten ajan. Lie Lahdessakin. Minä noudattaisin sitä periaatetta kyllä myös Tampereen ratikassa.

----------


## laurira

19 vaunu, 20 vaunu ja vaunu 1 uudelleen Tampereelle

"Tampereelle oli määrä saada alun perin 19 raitiovaunua, mutta kahdeskymmenes vaunu on päätetty rakentaa varaosiksi tarkoitetuista osista. 20. vaunun on määrä saapua Tampereelle syyskuun alussa. Tampereelle osittain keskeneräisenä saapunut lajinsa ensimmäinen Ratikka lähetettiin koeajojen jälkeen Skoda Transtechin Otanmäen tehtaalle varusteltavaksi viime vuoden marraskuussa. Vaunu tuotiin Tampereelle keskeneräisenä, jotta vaunun lopulliset säädöt ja käyttöönotto päästiin tekemään vahingoittamatta sen sisustusta. Vaunu palaa Tampereelle varustelusta 20. vaunun jälkeen syys-lokakuussa. Lajinsa ensimmäinen Ratikka tulee toimimaan sekä liikennöinnissä että testiratikkana."

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...keskiviikkona/

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla MAL-sopimuksilla (aiemmin aiesopimuksia) on tärkeä painotus ja ne sitovat myös seuraavia valtuustoja. MAL on syntynyt täällä, ja levinnyt sitten muuallekin Suomeen.
> 
> Ylöjärven valtuusto teki erikseen päätöksen valinnasta lähijunan/ratikan välillä ennen MAL-sopimuksen nro 4 vuosiksi 2020-2023 hyväksymistä. https://tampereenseutu.fi/tulevaisuus/mal-sopimus/


Tosiasiaksi silti jää, että mikään tällainen sopimus ei vain voi sivuuttaa kunnalista itsehallintoa: kunnanvaltuustoa sitoo vain laki, eikä MAL-sopimukset ole lainsäädäntöä. Käytännössä tietenkin kynnys sanoutua sopimuksesta irti osaa olla melko korkea. Oma näkemykseni on, että MAL-sopimukset ovat hätäpaikkaus, kun meiltä puuttuu riittävän vahva seudullinen hallinto. Sellaisenaan ne ovat hyviä, sillä jotain pitää (ja piti) tehdä heti nyt, eikä jäädä odottelemaan mahdollisia hallinnollisia uudistuksia.

Jos itset asiasta puhutaan, niin Ylöjärven osalta en ole ihan vakuuttunut, että raitiotie on oikea ratkaisu, sillä Ylöjärvi alkaa olla jo aika kaukana. Kun aikanani setvin Helsingin seudun liikennetutkimuksen tuloksia, niin yksi selvä huomio oli, että joukkoliikennematkaan käytetty aika ei hirveästi muutu oltiinpa lähellä keskustaa tai kaukana siitä. Valtaosa matkoista jäi välille 20 - 50 minuuttia ja tämä siis kokonaismatka-aika, joka sisältää odotukset ja kävelyn pysäkille/pysäkiltä. Tämä tarkoittaa, että ollakseen käyttökelpoinen vaihtoehto, Ylöjärvelläkin joukkoliikennematkan keskustaan pitäisi jäädä alle 40 minuutin pituiseksi. En ole ihan varma, päästäänkö tähän ratikalla. Ja varsinkin, jos halutaan, että joukkoliikenne olisi toimiva vaihtoehto muuallekin kuin keskustaan mennessä, pitäisi keskustan vaihtosolmut saavuttaa mieluumminkin 20 minuutin sisään. Eli puhtaasti palvelun näkökulmasta katsoen Ylöjärvi on jo paikallisjunalla palveltavaa aluetta. Raitiotieratkaisuun päädyttiin muistaakseni lähinnä siksi, että lähijunan arvioitiin vaativan toista raidetta, mikä olisi tehnyt hankkeesta huomattavan kalliin. Mutta vähän pelkään, että raitiotievaihtoehtoon päädyttäessä on oltu hieman ylioptimistisia sen suhteen, miten pitkäksi matka-aika voi kasvaa.

Ylipäätäänkin matka-ajan rooli mielestäni yleensä ymmärretään väärin: se on ennen kaikkea rajaava tekijä, jota ei kompesoi jokin toinen laatutekijä. Matka-ajan pitää jäädä alle jonkin matkatyypistä riippuvan kynnysarvon alapuolelle, mutta kun sen alle päästään, ei matka-ajalla olekaan niin suurta vaikutusta, kun ihmiset tekevät valintoja kulkutavoista. Esimerkiksi mittari, jolla verrataan joukkoliikennematkaan menevää aikaa vastaavan matkan tekemiseen autolla, on uskoakseni melko hyödytön. (Ja jos minulla on jossain välissä aikaa ja innostusta riittävästi, teen tästä ihan kunnon tutkimuksen, jotta voin jättää sellaiset sanat kuin mielestäni ja uskoakseni pois tästä asiasta puhuessani.)

----------


## Makke93

> Jos itset asiasta puhutaan, niin Ylöjärven osalta en ole ihan vakuuttunut, että raitiotie on oikea ratkaisu, sillä Ylöjärvi alkaa olla jo aika kaukana. Kun aikanani setvin Helsingin seudun liikennetutkimuksen tuloksia, niin yksi selvä huomio oli, että joukkoliikennematkaan käytetty aika ei hirveästi muutu oltiinpa lähellä keskustaa tai kaukana siitä. Valtaosa matkoista jäi välille 20 - 50 minuuttia ja tämä siis kokonaismatka-aika, joka sisältää odotukset ja kävelyn pysäkille/pysäkiltä. Tämä tarkoittaa, että ollakseen käyttökelpoinen vaihtoehto, Ylöjärvelläkin joukkoliikennematkan keskustaan pitäisi jäädä alle 40 minuutin pituiseksi. En ole ihan varma, päästäänkö tähän ratikalla. Ja varsinkin, jos halutaan, että joukkoliikenne olisi toimiva vaihtoehto muuallekin kuin keskustaan mennessä, pitäisi keskustan vaihtosolmut saavuttaa mieluumminkin 20 minuutin sisään. Eli puhtaasti palvelun näkökulmasta katsoen Ylöjärvi on jo paikallisjunalla palveltavaa aluetta. Raitiotieratkaisuun päädyttiin muistaakseni lähinnä siksi, että lähijunan arvioitiin vaativan toista raidetta, mikä olisi tehnyt hankkeesta huomattavan kalliin. Mutta vähän pelkään, että raitiotievaihtoehtoon päädyttäessä on oltu hieman ylioptimistisia sen suhteen, miten pitkäksi matka-aika voi kasvaa.


Vaikka Ylöjärvelle olisikin se toinen raide, niin eihän sinne siltikään saataisi kuin 15 minuutin vuoroväliä, kuten nyt E ja U-junilla Rantaradalla. Jos näiden MAL-sopimustenkin tarkoitus yleensäkkin on ohjata seudun kasvua joukkoliikennevyöhykkeille ja etunenässä ratojen varsille, niin ei tuollaisella vuorovälillä saa oikeen sellaista aikaiseksi.  

Eikö sen suunnan ratikan todellinen tarkoitus ole palvella Ylöjärven ja Lielahden väliin jäävää aluetta, jotka ovat silti Ylöjärven kaupungin puolella.  Ne ovat kuitenkin aika hyvin alle 10km säteellä Tampereen keskustasta. Ratikka on vain luonnollista ylettää kuntakeskukseenkin asti Ylöjärvelle, jonne tulee paikallis tai kaukojunille pysähdys, jos on sille rata-osuudelle tullakseen. Tosin samoin ei näytä olevan tehty Lamminrahkan suunnalla, vaan raitiorata jää n.800m päähän junaradasta. Vanha asemakylä ei olekkaan kunnalliskeskus, mutta seisakkeen saaminen siihen olisi hyvä myös.

Mitä tulee Ylöjärven PS:ään, niin ei ainakaan google-haulla löydy sieltä mitään kannanottoa MAL-sopimukseen. Eipä täällä Vantaallakaan ole tullut kertaakaan kuultua PS:n edustajan puhuvan sopimuksesta, vaikka Vantaankin ratikka on mukana vastaavanlaisessa. Täällähän on vielä lisäksi valtuuston päätös, että ratikka valmistellaan aloittamisvalmiiksi ennen rakentamispäätöstä. Silti sekä PS että osa Kokoomuksesta kävi vaalit yrittäen maalata jokaista eteenpäinnytkähdystä virkamiesten yritykseksi ohittaa valtuuston ja kuntalaisten päätösvaltaa.

----------


## sub

> Raitiotieratkaisuun päädyttiin muistaakseni lähinnä siksi, että lähijunan arvioitiin vaativan toista raidetta, mikä olisi tehnyt hankkeesta huomattavan kalliin. Mutta vähän pelkään, että raitiotievaihtoehtoon päädyttäessä on oltu hieman ylioptimistisia sen suhteen, miten pitkäksi matka-aika voi kasvaa.


Taisi päätös lisäksi perustua selvitykseen, jonka tekijäkin oli sitä mieltä, että se ei vastannut juurikaan siihen mitä sen perusteella päätettiin.




> Vaikka Ylöjärvelle olisikin se toinen raide, niin eihän sinne siltikään saataisi kuin 15 minuutin vuoroväliä, kuten nyt E ja U-junilla Rantaradalla. Jos näiden MAL-sopimustenkin tarkoitus yleensäkkin on ohjata seudun kasvua joukkoliikennevyöhykkeille ja etunenässä ratojen varsille, niin ei tuollaisella vuorovälillä saa oikeen sellaista.


Vartin vuoroväli on ihan riittävä, etenkin kun lähijunan matka-aika Ylöjärveltä Tampereelle olisi ratikkaan nähden todennäköisestä luokkaa tuplanopea. Ratikkaakaan tuskin ajettaisiin Ylöjärvelle alle vartin vuorovälillä, linja kuitenkin haarautuisi Lielahdessa. 




> Eikö sen suunnan ratikan todellinen tarkoitus ole palvella Ylöjärven ja Lielahden väliin jäävää aluetta, jotka ovat silti Ylöjärven kaupungin puolella.  Ne ovat kuitenkin aika hyvin alle 10km säteellä Tampereen keskustasta.


Ne alueet nyt ovat aikalailla tyhjä taulu tällä hetkellä, joten maankäyttö voidaan optimoida myös junaradan varteen. Lisäksi suunniteltu ratikka seurailee noilla seuduilla melko läheisesti rautatietä.

Ratikan hyödyt Ylöjärven vinkkelistä ovat melkoisen köykäiset, tuskin sitä sinne oikeasti aletaan väsäämään.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Raitiotieratkaisuun päädyttiin muistaakseni lähinnä siksi, että lähijunan arvioitiin vaativan toista raidetta, mikä olisi tehnyt hankkeesta huomattavan kalliin.


Aika outo peruste. Väylävirasto on tutkinut erilaisia tapoja kehittää Tampereen ja Oulun välistä rataa ja eräs näistä vaihtoehdoista oli



> Ve1:
> - Kaksoisraide välille LielahtiLakiala (15 km)
> - Vahojärven liikennepaikalle toinen sivuraide ja sivuraiteiden pidentäminen 750 metrin hyötypituuteen


Tämän hinnaksi arvioitiin yhteensä 70.3 M. Tähän tietysti tulisi esim. seisakkeet päälle, jotka luultavasti maksaisivat enintään pari miljoonaa per seisake. Näin infran kokonaishinta voisi olla esimerkiksi noin 100 M. Tämä on tietysti aika karkea arvio mutta tuskin se kuitenkaan on kovin paljon enemmän ja luultavasti jopa vähän vähemmän. Olettaisin että ratikan hinta on sen sijaan jossain parinsadan miljoonan kieppeillä (kuten ensimmäinen vaihe). Kiinnostaisi tietää millaisilla hinta-arvioilla päätös raitiotien paremmuudesta on tehty.

----------


## laurira

> Tosiasiaksi silti jää, että mikään tällainen sopimus ei vain voi sivuuttaa kunnalista itsehallintoa: kunnanvaltuustoa sitoo vain laki, eikä MAL-sopimukset ole lainsäädäntöä. Käytännössä tietenkin kynnys sanoutua sopimuksesta irti osaa olla melko korkea. Oma näkemykseni on, että MAL-sopimukset ovat hätäpaikkaus, kun meiltä puuttuu riittävän vahva seudullinen hallinto. Sellaisenaan ne ovat hyviä, sillä jotain pitää (ja piti) tehdä heti nyt, eikä jäädä odottelemaan mahdollisia hallinnollisia uudistuksia.
> 
> Jos itset asiasta puhutaan, niin Ylöjärven osalta en ole ihan vakuuttunut, että raitiotie on oikea ratkaisu, sillä Ylöjärvi alkaa olla jo aika kaukana. Kun aikanani setvin Helsingin seudun liikennetutkimuksen tuloksia, niin yksi selvä huomio oli, että joukkoliikennematkaan käytetty aika ei hirveästi muutu oltiinpa lähellä keskustaa tai kaukana siitä. Valtaosa matkoista jäi välille 20 - 50 minuuttia ja tämä siis kokonaismatka-aika, joka sisältää odotukset ja kävelyn pysäkille/pysäkiltä. Tämä tarkoittaa, että ollakseen käyttökelpoinen vaihtoehto, Ylöjärvelläkin joukkoliikennematkan keskustaan pitäisi jäädä alle 40 minuutin pituiseksi. En ole ihan varma, päästäänkö tähän ratikalla. Ja varsinkin, jos halutaan, että joukkoliikenne olisi toimiva vaihtoehto muuallekin kuin keskustaan mennessä, pitäisi keskustan vaihtosolmut saavuttaa mieluumminkin 20 minuutin sisään. Eli puhtaasti palvelun näkökulmasta katsoen Ylöjärvi on jo paikallisjunalla palveltavaa aluetta. Raitiotieratkaisuun päädyttiin muistaakseni lähinnä siksi, että lähijunan arvioitiin vaativan toista raidetta, mikä olisi tehnyt hankkeesta huomattavan kalliin. Mutta vähän pelkään, että raitiotievaihtoehtoon päädyttäessä on oltu hieman ylioptimistisia sen suhteen, miten pitkäksi matka-aika voi kasvaa.
> 
> Ylipäätäänkin matka-ajan rooli mielestäni yleensä ymmärretään väärin: se on ennen kaikkea rajaava tekijä, jota ei kompesoi jokin toinen laatutekijä. Matka-ajan pitää jäädä alle jonkin matkatyypistä riippuvan kynnysarvon alapuolelle, mutta kun sen alle päästään, ei matka-ajalla olekaan niin suurta vaikutusta, kun ihmiset tekevät valintoja kulkutavoista. Esimerkiksi mittari, jolla verrataan joukkoliikennematkaan menevää aikaa vastaavan matkan tekemiseen autolla, on uskoakseni melko hyödytön. (Ja jos minulla on jossain välissä aikaa ja innostusta riittävästi, teen tästä ihan kunnon tutkimuksen, jotta voin jättää sellaiset sanat kuin mielestäni ja uskoakseni pois tästä asiasta puhuessani.)


Tottakai nykyinen valtuusto voi kumota edellisen valtuuston tekemän päätöksen korkeimpana päätöksen teko elimenä, mutta toisaalta taas seuraava valtuusto voi kumota nykyisen valtuuston tekemän päätöksen. Mutta Suomessa ei tähän ole lähdetty koska se johtaa kierteeseen. 

Eli tällä hetkellä on voimassa Ylöjärven valtuuston tekemä päätös että Ylöjärvi valitsee raitiotien. Sen mukaan kaupungin valmistely etenee. 

Ylöjärvi ei tarvitse lähijunaa, vaan normaalin kaukoliikenteen juna aseman, kun sattuu olemaan 30 000 asukkaan kaupunki.

"Raitiotie
Tampereen seudullisen raitiotien yleissuunnitteluvaihe käynnistyi kesällä 2019 ja päättyi helmikuussa 2021. Ylöjärvi oli yksi yleissuunnitelman tilaajakunnista."

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eikö sen suunnan ratikan todellinen tarkoitus ole palvella Ylöjärven ja Lielahden väliin jäävää aluetta, jotka ovat silti Ylöjärven kaupungin puolella.  Ne ovat kuitenkin aika hyvin alle 10km säteellä Tampereen keskustasta. Ratikka on vain luonnollista ylettää kuntakeskukseenkin asti Ylöjärvelle, jonne tulee paikallis tai kaukojunille pysähdys, jos on sille rata-osuudelle tullakseen. Tosin samoin ei näytä olevan tehty Lamminrahkan suunnalla, vaan raitiorata jää n.800m päähän junaradasta. Vanha asemakylä ei olekkaan kunnalliskeskus, mutta seisakkeen saaminen siihen olisi hyvä myös.


Tästä olen suunnilleen samaa mieltä, unohtui kirjoittaa. Se on tietenkin ihan fiksua, että ratikkaa jatketaan Teivoon päin muutama pysäkkiväli kerrallaan sitä mukaa kun rakentaminen etenee ja aikanaan vaikka Soppeenmäkeen asti. Ylöjärven päässä ratikka voikin jo palvella Ylöjärven sisäistä liikennettä. Mutta varsinainen Ylöjärvi tarvitsee uskoakseni nopeamman yhteyden. Nopeat seutubussitkin ovat varmasti ihan ok ratkaisu, kun vain katsotaan, että Tampereen päässä ne tulevat nopeaa reittiä keskustaan suoraan Rantaväylää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:43 ----------




> Tämän hinnaksi arvioitiin yhteensä 70.3 M. Tähän tietysti tulisi esim. seisakkeet päälle, jotka luultavasti maksaisivat enintään pari miljoonaa per seisake. Näin infran kokonaishinta voisi olla esimerkiksi noin 100 M. Tämä on tietysti aika karkea arvio mutta tuskin se kuitenkaan on kovin paljon enemmän ja luultavasti jopa vähän vähemmän. Olettaisin että ratikan hinta on sen sijaan jossain parinsadan miljoonan kieppeillä (kuten ensimmäinen vaihe). Kiinnostaisi tietää millaisilla hinta-arvioilla päätös raitiotien paremmuudesta on tehty.


Raitiotien laajennus Ylöjärveä kohden on paljon edullisempaa, kuin ensimmäinen vaihe, sillä kallis varikko on jo tehty, ja laajennus korkeintaan tarvitsee säilytyshallin, jossa vaunut voivat olla yön yli. Tarkkoja lukemia en muista, enkä nyt ehdi etsiä, mutta tässä puhuttiin kymmeninstä miljoonista. Mutta todellinen pihvi taisi olla, mitä ei sanottu ääneen, että raitiotien kustannukset on helpompi pitää hallinnassa, kun päätöksenteko on omissa käsissä. Rautatiepuolella taas melkein aina päädytään hyvin kalliisiin ratkaisuihin ja koskaan ei ole varmuutta, sattuuko valtiota kiinnostamaan rakentaminen. 

Eli aikanaan kait oikeasti lähiliikennevaihtoehdon varaan ei uskallettu tehdä ratkaisua. Mutta nyt tilanne on tietenkin muuttunut, kun vakavissaan mietitään kaksoiraidetta Tampereelta pohjoiseen, jolloin luonnollinen aloitus olisi toinen raide ensin Ylöjärveen. Nyt tuleekin sitten MAL-sopimusten yksi epäkohta: sopimisen jälkeen on todella vaikeaa muuttaa sovittua, vaikka olosuhteet olisivatkin muuttuneet. Nyt pitäisikin sitten repiä koko sopimus auki, jos haluttaisiinkin toimia toisin.

Mielestäni siis ideaalinen ratkaisu olisi lähiliikennejuna Ylöjärven suuntaan, vuoroväli jotain 15 - 30 min, raitiotielle taas varaus Soppeenmäkeen kuten suunniteltukin ja vaiheittainen toteutus sitä tahtia, kun raitiotien varren uusien kaupunginosien rakentaminen etenee. Mielellään myös vaihtomahdollisuuksia raitiotien ja lähijunan välillä. Ja käytännössäkin tämä saattaa mennä näin, jos kaksoisraidehanke etenee omaa raidettaan (heh) joka tapauksessa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Raitiotien laajennus Ylöjärveä kohden on paljon edullisempaa, kuin ensimmäinen vaihe, sillä kallis varikko on jo tehty, ja laajennus korkeintaan tarvitsee säilytyshallin, jossa vaunut voivat olla yön yli. Tarkkoja lukemia en muista, enkä nyt ehdi etsiä, mutta tässä puhuttiin kymmeninstä miljoonista.


Hesarin artikkelissa persujen voitosta Ylöjärvellä sanottiin näin:




> Ratikka olisi Ylöjärvelle jätti-investointi, jonka hinta olisi nykyarvion mukaan noin 126 miljoonaa euroa.


 Artikkelissa ei kuitenkaan kerrottu mistä selvityksestä tämä luku on, mutta voisi alustavasti olettaa, että tämä luku olisi oikein.




> Mutta todellinen pihvi taisi olla, mitä ei sanottu ääneen, että raitiotien kustannukset on helpompi pitää hallinnassa, kun päätöksenteko on omissa käsissä. Rautatiepuolella taas melkein aina päädytään hyvin kalliisiin ratkaisuihin ja koskaan ei ole varmuutta, sattuuko valtiota kiinnostamaan rakentaminen


Jos kunnat suostuvat maksamaan oman osuutensa niin luulisi ettei Väylävirasto (tai kuka nyt onkaan vastuussa valtion infrahankkeista) voi valittaa jos laiturit eivät ole tarpeeksi pitkiä kaukojunille. Tietysti silloin ei voi luottaa siihen, että valtio rakennuttaa raiteen valmiiksi ja täysin omakustanteisesti.




> Eli aikanaan kait oikeasti lähiliikennevaihtoehdon varaan ei uskallettu tehdä ratkaisua. Mutta nyt tilanne on tietenkin muuttunut, kun vakavissaan mietitään kaksoiraidetta Tampereelta pohjoiseen, jolloin luonnollinen aloitus olisi toinen raide ensin Ylöjärveen. Nyt tuleekin sitten MAL-sopimusten yksi epäkohta: sopimisen jälkeen on todella vaikeaa muuttaa sovittua, vaikka olosuhteet olisivatkin muuttuneet. Nyt pitäisikin sitten repiä koko sopimus auki, jos haluttaisiinkin toimia toisin.


Tuo MAL-sopimus on tosiaan aika ongelmallinen ja vaikka olisi mitä mieltä ratikasta niin valitettavasti sen rakentamista voi olla vaikea enää estää.

----------


## laurira

Ylöjärven valtuuston päätös raitiotien reitistä Ylöjärven kunnan alueella

"1. tehdä raitiotien ratavarauksen Kantatien vaihtoehdon mukaisesti välillä kuntaraja-Soppeenmäki,
 2. tehdä raitiotien ratavarauksen Leijapuiston vaihtoehdon mukaisesti välillä Soppeenmäki-Kirkonseutu,
 3. tehdä raitiotien ratavarauksen Asemantielle optiona mahdollinen rautatieasema tai -seisake huomioiden, ja että
 4. päätösten jälkeen hyväksytyt ratavaraukset otetaan huomioon tulevissa yleis- ja asemakaavoissa, katusuunnitelmissa ja kunnallistekniikan sijoittamisen suunnitelmissa.

Päätös Hyväksyttiin."

https://ylojarvi.oncloudos.com/kokous/20205106-14.PDF

----------


## Melamies

Tänään perjantaina ilmestyvässä Suomen Kuvalehdessä on monen sivun juttu Tampereen ratikasta. Siinä kerrotaan raideleveyden olevan 1,4 m. Tällainen pyöristys on täysin perusteeton ja osoittaa kirjoittajan olevan täysin asiaan perehtymätön ja täysin välinpitämätön asiallisen tiedon välittämisestä. Kaiken huipuksi jutun otsikko on "15,65 kilometriä".

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään perjantaina ilmestyvässä Suomen Kuvalehdessä on monen sivun juttu Tampereen ratikasta. Siinä kerrotaan raideleveyden olevan 1,4 m. Tällainen pyöristys on täysin perusteeton ja osoittaa kirjoittajan olevan täysin asiaan perehtymätön ja täysin välinpitämätön asiallisen tiedon välittämisestä. Kaiken huipuksi jutun otsikko on "15,65 kilometriä".


Onko artikkeli tarkoitettu ikään kuin tietosanakirjatasoiseksi tiedekirjoitukseksi? Jos on, niin tapa esittää raideleveys vain muodossa 1,4 m on perin erikoinen, suorastaan asiaton. Joissakin julkaisuissa keskitytään ideologioihin. Tehokas keino ärsyttää raideliikenneväkeä tai liikennejärjestelmistä kiinnostuneita varmasti on esittää tämän tyyppisiä numerotietoja rikkoen räikeästi vakiintuneita tapoja. Tämä yhdistettynä otsikossa esiintyvään verkon pituuslukemaan hyvin tarkkana arvona omalla tavallaan vahvistaa tätä asetelmaa.

Suomessa on tällä hetkellä käytössä kaksi eri ratikan raideleveyttä, Helsinki 1000 mm ja Tampere 1435 mm. Maallikolle on sinänsä samantekevää, vaikka ne ilmoitettaisiin 1 m ja 1,4 m. Mielestäni tällainen esittämistapa ei kuitenkaan ole millään tavoin asiallista, ei edes ideologisessa jutussa provosointitarkoituksessakaan. Mutta, tuon esittämistavan yksi päämäärä on selvästi toteutunut, kyseinen lehti herätti toivomansa huomion, ja joku voi innostua hankkimaan sen palveluita tämänkin herätteen (maininta jlf.fi:ssä) seurauksena. Minun osaltani kävi tällä kerralla vähän päin vastoin, tuon nimiselle julkaisulle ei välttämättä liikene aikaa enää entisenkään vähän vertaa.

----------


## samulih

Tai sitten kirjoitti artikkelin kohderyhmälle jolle käytetty numeromuoto on selkeämpi tai sitten halusi juuri sinulle kettuilla, tiedä häntä, joku tässä on oltava takana.

----------


## Melamies

> Tai sitten kirjoitti artikkelin kohderyhmälle jolle käytetty numeromuoto on selkeämpi tai sitten halusi juuri sinulle kettuilla, tiedä häntä, joku tässä on oltava takana.


Tuohan olisi paljon yhdentekevämpää, jos Tampereen ratikka olisi maailman ainoa ratikka, jonka raideleveys on noin 1,4 m.

Nyt olisi kuitenkin ollut enemmän kuin paikallaan kertoa, että tuo raideleveys on ns normaaliraide, joka on vallitseva raideleveys Euroopassa, USAssa ja Kiinassa.  Ja Tampere on ainoa paikka Suomessa missä se on käytössä.

Suomen Kuvalehti on kuitenkin yleisaikakausilehti, ei minkään alan erikoislehti. (Ja jos jonkun alan niin politiikan)

----------


## samulih

> Tuohan olisi paljon yhdentekevämpää, jos Tampereen ratikka olisi maailman ainoa ratikka, jonka raideleveys on noin 1,4 m.
> 
> Nyt olisi kuitenkin ollut enemmän kuin paikallaan kertoa, että tuo raideleveys on ns normaaliraide, joka on vallitseva raideleveys Euroopassa, USAssa ja Kiinassa.  Ja Tampere on ainoa paikka Suomessa missä se on käytössä.
> 
> Suomen Kuvalehti on kuitenkin yleisaikakausilehti, ei minkään alan erikoislehti. (Ja jos jonkun alan niin politiikan)


Mutta kuten kirjoitin onko asia edes relevantti muille kuin harvalle joukolle.

----------


## laurira

Maanantaina 9.8 se sitten alkaa, eli tämä projekti siirtyy tuotantoon (tämä keskustelu 16 vuotta vanha ketju)

"Nyssen uusi aikakausi starttaa maanantaina 9.8. syysliikennekauden alkaessa: odotettu ratikkaliikenne käynnistyy linjoilla 1 (Tays, Kaupin kampus - Sorin aukio) ja 3 (Hervanta - Pyynikintori) ja bussiliikenne siirtyy uusille reiteille. Myös linjanumerointia on uudistettu.

Uusi linjasto perustuu tiheästi liikennöiviin runkolinjoihin ja vaihtoyhteyksiin. Runkolinjat jäävät liikennöimään Hämeenkadulle yhdessä käytetyimpien seutulinjojen kanssa. Ratikkalinjan 1 Kaupin kampuksen (Tays) pysäkille järjestetään linjoilla 16, 17, 18 ja 41 Irjalasta, Leinolasta, Atalasta ja Kangasalta liityntäliikennettä, mikä mahdollistaa näille alueille aiempaa tiheämmän vuorotarjonnan."

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/r...ille-9.8..html

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko artikkeli tarkoitettu ikään kuin tietosanakirjatasoiseksi tiedekirjoitukseksi? Jos on, niin tapa esittää raideleveys vain muodossa 1,4 m on perin erikoinen, suorastaan asiaton. Joissakin julkaisuissa keskitytään ideologioihin. Tehokas keino ärsyttää raideliikenneväkeä tai liikennejärjestelmistä kiinnostuneita varmasti on esittää tämän tyyppisiä numerotietoja rikkoen räikeästi vakiintuneita tapoja. Tämä yhdistettynä otsikossa esiintyvään verkon pituuslukemaan hyvin tarkkana arvona omalla tavallaan vahvistaa tätä asetelmaa.
> 
> Suomessa on tällä hetkellä käytössä kaksi eri ratikan raideleveyttä, Helsinki 1000 mm ja Tampere 1435 mm. Maallikolle on sinänsä samantekevää, vaikka ne ilmoitettaisiin 1 m ja 1,4 m. Mielestäni tällainen esittämistapa ei kuitenkaan ole millään tavoin asiallista, ei edes ideologisessa jutussa provosointitarkoituksessakaan. Mutta, tuon esittämistavan yksi päämäärä on selvästi toteutunut, kyseinen lehti herätti toivomansa huomion, ja joku voi innostua hankkimaan sen palveluita tämänkin herätteen (maininta jlf.fi:ssä) seurauksena. Minun osaltani kävi tällä kerralla vähän päin vastoin, tuon nimiselle julkaisulle ei välttämättä liikene aikaa enää entisenkään vähän vertaa.


Ei Suomen Kuvalehti tahallaan lähde väärää numerotietoa julkaisemaan. Todennäköisesti kyseessä on hosuminen, eli juttua tekevä toimittaja on kysynyt sitä jostain lähteestä ja samantien uskonut siihen. Huolellinen toimittaja tarkistaa tällaiset asiat.

Hesarissa on päivittäin useita oikaisuja edellisten lehtien asiavirheistä. Olen itsekin ollut lehdissä ja toimituksissa on yleensä hirveä kiire vähän ennen painoon menoa. Eihän se kuitenkaan aina saisi selittää sitä virhemäärää, mikä esim. Hesarissa esiintyy.

----------


## laurira

Hommat jatkuvat lännessä, Pirkankadulla lasketaan ensimmäiset kiskot ensi viikolla :Sepänkadulla on tehty putkien. yms siirtoja

----------


## Melamies

> Mutta kuten kirjoitin onko asia edes relevantti muille kuin harvalle joukolle.


On erittäin relevanttia, että Tampereella on valittu maailman yleisin raideleveys. Tarkka lukuarvo ei tietenkään ole yhtä relevantti, jos em asia olisi kerrottu.

----------


## 8.6

> Suomessa on vahva perinne, että päälinjasta poikkeava reitti merkitään lisäkirjaimella, ja näin on ollut paitsi Helsingin seudulla, myös Turun ja Tampereen bussiliikenteessä vuosikymmenten ajan. Lie Lahdessakin. Minä noudattaisin sitä periaatetta kyllä myös Tampereen ratikassa.


Tampereella ei käytetty juurikaan lisäkirjaimia linjakilvissä 2010-luvun alussa Y:tä lukuun ottamatta. Esim. 3A:n ja 3B:n sijaan oli pelkkä 3, jolla oli Hervannan päässä kaksi haaraa. Aikatauluissa kirjaimet taisivat lukea tuolloinkin. Siitä en tiedä, lukivatko kirjaimet kilvissä esim. 2000-luvun alussa. Mielestäni toki kirjainten käyttäminen myös linjakilvissä on parempi tapa.

----------


## laurira

Santalahdessa raitioallianssin toimesta on rakennettu uusi autotie, jonka käytönoton jälkeen voidaan alkaa purkaa nykyistä tietä ja alkaa rakentamaan uutta raideyhteyttä Näsinsaareen.

----------


## laurira

Nyssen sivuilla ratikan tapahtumasta

" Raitiotie on joukkoliikenneratkaisu, mutta myös mitä suurimmassa määrin kaupunkikehitystä. Vuonna 20142017 Tampereella rakennettiin 8500 asuntoa. Vuosina 20182021 valmistuu 15 000 asuntoa. Iso osa näistä kodeista on rakentunut ratikkareitin varrelle, sanoo Tampereen pormestari Lauri Lyly."

"Tampereen seudulle ollaan rakentamassa hyvää vauhtia Euroopan moderneinta joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Raitiotien osan 2 rakennustyöt ovat käynnissä ja järjestelmän laajeneminen seudulliseksi etenee. Raitiotien rakentamisen myötä koko joukkoliikenteen linjasto on uudistettu ja seudun asukkaille on tarjolla enemmän vaihtoehtoja julkisen liikenteen hyödyntämiseen."

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...-budjetin.html

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänään, maanantaina 9.8.2021, on merkittävä päivä Tampereen  raitioteillä. Liikenne on käynnistynyt aamulla molemmilla linjoilla eli  ykkösellä ja kolmosella ensimmäisen kerran.

Seurasin etänä liikenteen alkamista. Hervannasta kaupunkiin päin alkoi  virrata raitiovaunuja seuraavasti aamuvarhain: 4.26K #3, 4.38 #9, 4.45  #18, 5.00K #15, 5.00 #2, 5.15K #12, 5.15 #17, 5.30K #11, 5.30 #8, 5.45K  #10, (5.45 #3), 6.00K #16, (6.00 #9), 6.04K #7, (6.15 #18), 6.23 #13,  (6.26 #2), (6.38 #17), 6.45 #14, (6.53 #8) ja 7.00 #6.

Avataan hieman ylläolevan logiikkaa: K:lliset ajat Hervannan  kampukselta, jonne vaunu on saapunut suoraan varikolta. Muut ajat  Hervantajärveltä. Suluissa olevat ovat liikenteessä vähintään toista  kierrosta. Kampuksen ajoista lähdöt 5.00, 5.15, 5.30, 5.45 ja 6.00  ajettiin Sorin aukiolle linjaa 1 varten. Näistä 5.15 (eli vaunu #12)  näkyi kartalla linjana 1, mitä mahtoi sitten kilvissä näkyä... Muut  näkyivät kolmosina.

Vaunujen ulosajot ovat alkaneet varikolta jo ennen puolta viittä.  Viimeinenkin lähti varikolta ulos ennen seitsemää, lähtö  Hervantajärveltä 7.00. Osa vaunuista oli jo toisella kierroksella siinä  vaiheessa kun viimeisiä vaunuja tuli varikolta tihentämään vuoroväliä  7,5 minuuttiin. Varsinainen kolmonenhan ajoi ensimmäisen vaiheen  varttitunnin välein, ja sen lomassa sitten oli osuudella Hervannan  kampus - Koskipuisto Sorin kolmosia puolittamassa vuoroväliä.

----------


## laurira

Kaupin kampus A

Idän suunnan vaihtopiste minne päätetään 3 Tampereen bussilinjaa ja yksi Kangasalalta ja vaihdetaan ratikkaan tietysti laiturin yli.

----------


## 339-DF

Jossain nettilehdessä oli juttu suunilleen otsikolla "Ratikka vei Marja-Leenalta joogan", ja siitä vasta hoksasin, että Sammonaukion keskikorokepysäkillähän on ihan oikea, järkevä funktio. Jos haluaa vaihtaa kolmosesta ykköseen tai päinvastoin, Kalevasta Kalevaan, niin se onnistuu keskikorokkeen vuoksi kaistoja/raiteita ylittämättä. Fiksua. Marja-Leena oli tuollaista kokeillut, vaikka kävely oli kai sitten hänelle kuitenkin parempi vaihtoehto.

Tampereella on PR hyvin hallussa. Eilen oli "avajaiset", tänään sitten heti jatkuvuutta eli ekat kakkososan kiskot. Hyvä!

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tosin nykyisillä aikatauluilla tuo Sammonaukiolla vaihtaminen "Kalevasta Kalevaan" ei oikein onnistu luontevasti. Toisen haaran vaunu karkaa takavalot näkyen alta pois juuri ennen toisen saapumista. Luulin ensin, että kysymys oli yksittäisestä myöhässä kulkemisen seurauksesta, mutta sama toistui joka kerta kun siitä ratikalla eilen menin. Tämä siis arkena 7,5 min liikenteessä. Aikatauluja tarkistamalla tuosta saisi todella hyvän vaihtopaikan - sellaiseksihan se on infraratkaisuineen suunniteltu jo alusta pitäen.

----------


## Eppu

> Tampereella on PR hyvin hallussa. Eilen oli "avajaiset", tänään sitten heti jatkuvuutta eli ekat kakkososan kiskot. Hyvä!


PR ja propaganda kieltämättä ovat hyvin hoidettu niin tilaajayksiköltä kuin raitioliikenneyhtiöltäkin. Mutta siihen se sitten tuntuu kaikessa surkuhupaisuudessaan jäävän.

----------


## Razer

> Tosin nykyisillä aikatauluilla tuo Sammonaukiolla vaihtaminen "Kalevasta Kalevaan" ei oikein onnistu luontevasti. Toisen haaran vaunu karkaa takavalot näkyen alta pois juuri ennen toisen saapumista.


Toiseen suuntaan mentäessä odotusaikaa on vain 3 minuuttia. Kun ykkönen ja kolmonen pitää porrastaa keskenään, niin kovin vähän jää vaihtoehtoja muokata aikatauluja ilman, että kääntöaikoja päätteillä tarvitsee pidentää, jolloin kalustoyksiköitäkin tarvittaisiin lisää.

----------


## laurira

Sammonaukion keskilaituripysäkillä odottajia. 

Aamulehden mukaan maanantaina ratikalla matkusti jo 20 000 matkustajaa eikä siinä ollut vielä koululaisia. Moni koululainen tosin oli harjoittelemassa ratikan käyttöä



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:43 ----------




> Tosin nykyisillä aikatauluilla tuo Sammonaukiolla vaihtaminen "Kalevasta Kalevaan" ei oikein onnistu luontevasti. Toisen haaran vaunu karkaa takavalot näkyen alta pois juuri ennen toisen saapumista. Luulin ensin, että kysymys oli yksittäisestä myöhässä kulkemisen seurauksesta, mutta sama toistui joka kerta kun siitä ratikalla eilen menin. Tämä siis arkena 7,5 min liikenteessä. Aikatauluja tarkistamalla tuosta saisi todella hyvän vaihtopaikan - sellaiseksihan se on infraratkaisuineen suunniteltu jo alusta pitäen.


Sammonaukio ei ole Nyssen mukaan vaihtopysäkki. Eihän raitiovaunusta ny voi vaihtaa ratikkaan, pitää olla pyhä bussi toisena.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:45 ----------




> PR ja propaganda kieltämättä ovat hyvin hoidettu niin tilaajayksiköltä kuin raitioliikenneyhtiöltäkin. Mutta siihen se sitten tuntuu kaikessa surkuhupaisuudessaan jäävän.


ja bussikuskit heittelelivät kapuloita rattaisiin ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ilmeisesti on niin, että Teiskontieltä Sammonkadun suuntaan vaihdettaessa yhteys Sammonaukiolla toimii jokseenkin luotettavasti. Vaihtoaikaa jää 3 minuuttia kuten Razer mainitsi. Hervannan haaralta Taysin suuntaan vaihdettaessa suunnitellut aikataulut ovat niin kireitä (vaihtamista ajatellen), että ykkönen ehtii aika ajoin karata alta. Liikenteen aloituspäivä oli tietenkin oma juttunsa, alkukankeutta esiintyi varmasti monessakin kohtaa. Itse satuin toistuvasti paikan päälle niin, että ykkönen oli jo Teiskontiellä kolmosen vasta lähestyessä Sammonaukiota Hervannan suunnasta.

----------


## laurira

> Ilmeisesti on niin, että Teiskontieltä Sammonkadun suuntaan vaihdettaessa yhteys Sammonaukiolla toimii jokseenkin luotettavasti. Vaihtoaikaa jää 3 minuuttia kuten Razer mainitsi. Hervannan haaralta Taysin suuntaan vaihdettaessa suunnitellut aikataulut ovat niin kireitä (vaihtamista ajatellen), että ykkönen ehtii aika ajoin karata alta. Liikenteen aloituspäivä oli tietenkin oma juttunsa, alkukankeutta esiintyi varmasti monessakin kohtaa. Itse satuin toistuvasti paikan päälle niin, että ykkönen oli jo Teiskontiellä kolmosen vasta lähestyessä Sammonaukiota Hervannan suunnasta.


ei ole tavoiteltu vaihtotapahtumaa, se on vain sattunut. Odotusaika kuitenkin on vain muutama minuutti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:09 ----------

Ekat kiskot Sepänkadulla

https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...-sepankadulle/

https://www.facebook.com/treratikka/...62140710545526

----------


## laurira

Rakennustyöt osalla 2B eli Hiedanrannassa alkavat 

"Raitiotieallianssi rakentaa Hiedanrannan Sellupuistoon painopenkereen kiviaineksesta. Töiden vuoksi Sellupuiston alueella on liikennejärjestelyjä, jotka vaikuttavat alueen jalankulkuun ja pyöräilyyn.

Painopenger sijoittuu Sellupuistoon ja ulottuu myös puiston eteläpuolelle. Töiden vuoksi jalankulku- ja pyöräilyreitit alueella on järjestelty uudelleen. "

https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...itit-alueella/

----------


## 339-DF

Virkistä muistiani. Eikö tässä ollut niin, että kakkososa jaettiin kahtia siksi, että joku kaavamuutos tai muu oli kesken, eikä ollut lopullista varmuutta siitä, voidaanko 2B rakentaa. Onko tämä varmuus nyt saatu? Ja jos on, niin onko enää perusteltua jakaa hanketta kahteen pätkään A/B?

----------


## Bussimies

> Virkistä muistiani. Eikö tässä ollut niin, että kakkososa jaettiin kahtia siksi, että joku kaavamuutos tai muu oli kesken, eikä ollut lopullista varmuutta siitä, voidaanko 2B rakentaa. Onko tämä varmuus nyt saatu? Ja jos on, niin onko enää perusteltua jakaa hanketta kahteen pätkään A/B?


Muistat oikein. Kakkososa jaettiin osiin 2A/2B juuri siksi, että Näsisaaren kaava ei ole vielä korkeimman hallinto-oikeuskäsittelyn vuoksi saanut lainvoimaa. Kyseisessä kohdassa rata kulkisi siis Näsijärveen rakennettavaa täyttösaarta pitkin. Saaren rakentamisen mahdollistava, uudelta keskuspuhdistamotyömaalta saatu kivilouhe odottaa siirtämistään järveen vieressä Hiedanrannassa. Korkeimman hallinto-oikeuden päätöstä odotetaan vielä syksyn aikana.

Osan 2B muu osuus on jo saanut lainvoiman, joten periaatteellista estettä tämän osuuden rakentamiselle ei ole. Kaupunginhallitus kuitenkin linjasi 19.10.2020, että osa 2B tuodaan uudelleen päätöksentekoon, mikäli Näsisaaren täyttölupaa ei korkeimmalta hallinto-oikeudelta heltiä. Siksi odotellaan vielä. Tässä tapauksessa Näsisaaren sijaan olisi tehtävä uusi reittilinjaus Hiedanrantaan. Oletettavasti muu reittiosuus pysyisi Hiedanrannasta eteenpäin silti entisellään.

Osan 2B varsinaiset rakennustyöt eivät vielä ala, vaan painopenkereellä vasta valmistellaan rakentamista. Osalla 1 käytettiin painopengertä maa-aineksen tiivistämiseen ratapohjalle sopivaksi Hervannan valtaväylän varrella Vuohenojan kohdalla myös ennen varsinaista rakentamispäätöstä vuonna 2016. Painopenkereen on ehdittävä vaikuttaa vähintään vuoden, joten siksi tämä vaihe tehdään etukenossa. Mikäli rakentamispäätöstä ei jostain syystä irtoaisi, mitään vahinkoa ei painopenkereen vuoksi ole kuitenkaan syntynyt.

----------


## laurira

> Muistat oikein. Kakkososa jaettiin osiin 2A/2B juuri siksi, että Näsisaaren kaava ei ole vielä korkeimman hallinto-oikeuskäsittelyn vuoksi saanut lainvoimaa. Kyseisessä kohdassa rata kulkisi siis Näsijärveen rakennettavaa täyttösaarta pitkin. Saaren rakentamisen mahdollistava, uudelta keskuspuhdistamotyömaalta saatu kivilouhe odottaa siirtämistään järveen vieressä Hiedanrannassa. Korkeimman hallinto-oikeuden päätöstä odotetaan vielä syksyn aikana.
> 
> Osan 2B muu osuus on jo saanut lainvoiman, joten periaatteellista estettä tämän osuuden rakentamiselle ei ole. Kaupunginhallitus kuitenkin linjasi 19.10.2020, että osa 2B tuodaan uudelleen päätöksentekoon, mikäli Näsisaaren täyttölupaa ei korkeimmalta hallinto-oikeudelta heltiä. Siksi odotellaan vielä. Tässä tapauksessa Näsisaaren sijaan olisi tehtävä uusi reittilinjaus Hiedanrantaan. Oletettavasti muu reittiosuus pysyisi Hiedanrannasta eteenpäin silti entisellään.
> 
> Osan 2B varsinaiset rakennustyöt eivät vielä ala, vaan painopenkereellä vasta valmistellaan rakentamista. Osalla 1 käytettiin painopengertä maa-aineksen tiivistämiseen ratapohjalle sopivaksi Hervannan valtaväylän varrella Vuohenojan kohdalla myös ennen varsinaista rakentamispäätöstä vuonna 2016. Painopenkereen on ehdittävä vaikuttaa vähintään vuoden, joten siksi tämä vaihe tehdään etukenossa. Mikäli rakentamispäätöstä ei jostain syystä irtoaisi, mitään vahinkoa ei painopenkereen vuoksi ole kuitenkaan syntynyt.


ei Näsinsaaren kaava ole ongelma, vaan Näsijärven täyttölupa minkä AVI myönsi, ja josta on valitettu Vaasan Hallinto-oikeuteen ja sen kieltävästä päätöksestä taas Korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen, jossa käsittely on vielä kesken. Tässä tulee vaan kiire, jos Lentävänniemeen pitäisi päästä jo 2024 joten 2B hommat alkavat myös pikkuhiljaa lukuunottamatta Näsinsaaren kohtaa.

----------


## Bussimies

> ei Näsinsaaren kaava ole ongelma, vaan Näsijärven täyttölupa minkä AVI myönsi, ja josta on valitettu Vaasan Hallinto-oikeuteen ja sen kieltävästä päätöksestä taas Korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen, jossa käsittely on vielä kesken. Tässä tulee vaan kiire, jos Lentävänniemeen pitäisi päästä jo 2024 joten 2B hommat alkavat myös pikkuhiljaa lukuunottamatta Näsinsaaren kohtaa.


Tämä oli hyvä tarkennus. Järvikaupungin raitiotiekaava on tosiaan saanut lainvoiman 4.8.2020. Täyttölupa on se, joka on käsittelyssä korkeimmassa hallinto-oikeudessa. Kaupunki on aiemmin arvioinut, että rakentamistöihin päästään oikeuskäsittelyn jälkeen vuonna 2022 ja tämän pitäisi riittää siihen, että rata saadaan valmiiksi vuonna 2024, viimeistään vuonna 2025.

Osion 2B hommat eivät ala ennen kuin korkeimman hallinto-oikeuden päätös vesiluvan lainvoimaisuudesta on saatu. Tarkalleen ottaen kaupunginvaltuusto on siis 19.10.2020 tehnyt rakentamispäätöksen sekä osioista 2A että 2B, mutta valtuuston päätökseen kirjattiin 2B:n osalta sanatarkkaan näin: 

"Toteutusosa 2B Santalahti - Lentävänniemi on tilattavissa, kun Hiedanrannan järvitäytön vesilupa on lainvoimainen. 

Osan 2B Santalahti - Lentävänniemi investointipäätös tuodaan kaupunginhallitukselle ja edelleen valtuustolle uudelleen päätettäväksi, mikäli Hiedanrannan järvitäyttöön tulee olennaisia muutoksia."

----------


## laurira

Näin kerrotaan uudessa pormestarisopimuksessa

"Tehdään päätökset raitiotien rakentamisesta Koilliskeskukseen ja Härmälään. Lentäväniemen raitiotieyhteys rakennetaan Näsisaaren kautta, kun lupaprosessit valmistuvat"

Näillä pormestarisopimukseila on taipumus toteutua. Sivu 17.

https://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/i/C...n_kaupunki.pdf

----------


## laurira

Pirkkala järjestää asukastilaisuuden Partolan osayleiskaavasta, jossa on mukana tietenkin ratikka. 

Suunnitemissa ratikka on mennyt Prisman parkkipaikan läpi, josta syystä Pirkanmaan Osuuskauppa ei tykännyt siitä. 

https://www.pirkkala.fi/teams-yleiso...ayleiskaavasta

Syksyllä on tarkoitus alkaa hankesuunnitelmat uusista raitio-osuuksista Sori-Partola-Suukka sekä Tays-Koilliskeskus Tampereella ja Pirkkalassa.

----------


## laurira

Kuva osan kaksi rakennustöiden aluista , eli puolen vuoden jälkeen alkaa myös osan 2B rakentamistyöt kun KHO saa päätökseen valituksen käsittelyn.

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikat saivat nimet

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...-saivat-nimet/

face postaus 

https://www.facebook.com/TampereenRa...91161218159255

----------


## laurira

Raitiotien ensimmäiset kiskot laskettu toisessa vaiheessa Pirkankadulla. 

NRC miehet laittaneet ylös raideleveydet mutkissa

----------


## 339-DF

Jos nimellisraideleveys suoralla on 1435, niin paljonko siinä on toleranssia? Eikö toi 1453 ole jo aika paljon?

----------


## laurira

> Jos nimellisraideleveys suoralla on 1435, niin paljonko siinä on toleranssia? Eikö toi 1453 ole jo aika paljon?


Toleranssia ? tässä kohtaa on raideleveyden levennys kurvin takia. Suurin levennys on 18 mm. 

En löytänyt Bostrapin tietoja eikä Tampereen ratikan suunnitteluohjeissa ole https://www.ratikansuunnitteluohje.f...n-suunnittelu/, mutta valtion rataverkolla on Rate11 mukaan 90 metrin kaarteessa levennys 16 mm joten hyvin lähellä tässäkin ollaan kun fysiikan lait ovat samoja kummallekin.

----------


## laurira

TAMPEREEN RAITIOTIEN OSAN 1 LIIKENTEELLISET TARKASTELUT

"Työssä tarkasteltiin Tampereen raitiotien osan 1 liikenneturvallisuuden,
liikenteenohjauksen tai liikenteen toimivuuden kannalta haasteellisiksi
havaittuja kohteita. Työ käynnistyi tammikuussa 2021 ja tarkastelut
toteutettiin talven ja kevään 2021 aikana, jolloin raitiotiellä ajettiin
säännöllisiä koe- ja opetusajoja."

https://www.tampere.fi/tiedostot/r/s...avutettava.pdf

----------


## laurira

Pirkankadun ja Sepänkadun risteyksen kiskot on nyt betonoitu.

----------


## laurira

Ensimmäinen miljoona

"Kevään koeliikenne mukaan lukien Ratikkamatkoissa rikottiin toissapäivänä (7.9.) miljoonan nousun rajapyykki."

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...en-perusasiat/

----------


## 339-DF

> Pirkankadun ja Sepänkadun risteyksen kiskot on nyt betonoitu.


Kiva kuvakulma! Tampereen ratikka on pirullinen kuvattava, kun ei tahdo löytyä sellaisia paikkoja, joissa saisi mukavasti sommiteltua vaunun ja talot kuvaan. Hämeenkatukin on yhtä pitkää suoraa viivaa.

Ykköstä en tosin ole vielä nähnyt liikenteessä enkä kuvannutkaan.

----------


## laurira

> Kiva kuvakulma! Tampereen ratikka on pirullinen kuvattava, kun ei tahdo löytyä sellaisia paikkoja, joissa saisi mukavasti sommiteltua vaunun ja talot kuvaan. Hämeenkatukin on yhtä pitkää suoraa viivaa.
> 
> Ykköstä en tosin ole vielä nähnyt liikenteessä enkä kuvannutkaan.


Koskipuistossa on hyvät kuvailu kohdat, kun siitä menee sekä 1 että 3 muutaman minuutin välein, ja ykkönen kääntyy vielä mutkassa.

----------


## laurira

Tällä viikolla päättyy Tuomi Logistiikan aloittama hankesuunnitelman kilpailutus Tampereen ratikan kolmannesta vaiheesta, saa nähdä koska tämän 1,5 miljonan hankkeen suunnittelija julkistetaan.


"Tuomi Logistiikka Oy käynnistää tällä hankintailmoituksella Tampereen kaupungin Kaupunkiympäristön palvelualueen, Raitiotien kehitysohjelman puolesta tarjouskilpailun Raitiotien hankesuunnitelman laatijan hankkimiseksi välillä Pirkkala, Suuppa - Tampere, Koilliskeskus."

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...78004/overview

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vaunu TRO20 saapui Tampereelle torstaina 16.9.2021.

----------


## laurira

"Tampereen raitiotien tarkentava yleissuunnittelu Lielahdesta Ylöjärvelle on alkanut Tampereen ja Ylöjärven kaupunkien yhteistyönä. Tarkentavaa suunnittelua tarvitaan muun muassa Turvesuon varikosta, raitiotieradan risteämisestä rautatien ja kantatien kanssa kuntarajalla ja Soppeenmäessä sekä Teivon raitiotiepysäkistä."

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/rait...arvelle-alkaa/

----------


## 339-DF

Nykyinen allianssi rakentaa valmiiksi vielä Lentsun radan.

Onko tiedossa, tuleeko sinne Enqvistinkadulle jo tässä vaiheessa se lyhyt haararata vai ei?

Seuraava hanke olisi sitten Pirkkalan raitiotie. Onko sen toteutusmallista sovittu, eli tuleeko sinne myös allianssimalli? Ja onko tämä sitten vain oma hankkeensa, vai sisältyykö tuohon mahdollisesti optiona myös seuraava hanke eli Ylöjärven raitiotie?

----------


## laurira

> Nykyinen allianssi rakentaa valmiiksi vielä Lentsun radan.
> 
> Onko tiedossa, tuleeko sinne Enqvistinkadulle jo tässä vaiheessa se lyhyt haararata vai ei?
> 
> Seuraava hanke olisi sitten Pirkkalan raitiotie. Onko sen toteutusmallista sovittu, eli tuleeko sinne myös allianssimalli? Ja onko tämä sitten vain oma hankkeensa, vai sisältyykö tuohon mahdollisesti optiona myös seuraava hanke eli Ylöjärven raitiotie?


Kaikki vaiheen 2 suunnitelmat löytyvät tästä https://www.tampere.fi/liikenne-ja-k...teet-2020.html

Ylöjärven suuntaan tulee vain vaihteet Nottbeckin aukiolle. https://kartat.tampere.fi/oskari?zoo...howIntro=false

Pirkkalan sekä Koilliskeskuksen vaihe 3 on lähdössä liikkelle hankasuunnitelulla vielä tänä syksynä. Allianssi on niin monessa Tampereella mukana, ettei sen pois jäännistä ole mitään hyötyä. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:06 ----------

Raitiotien yleissuunnittelu Ylöjärvellä alkaa 


"Tampereen raitiotien tarkentava yleissuunnittelu Lielahdesta Ylöjärvelle on alkanut Tampereen ja Ylöjärven kaupunkien yhteistyönä. Tarkentavaa suunnittelua tarvitaan muun muassa Turvesuon varikosta, raitiotieradan risteämisestä rautatien ja kantatien kanssa kuntarajalla ja Soppeenmäessä sekä Teivon raitiotiepysäkistä."

https://www.ylojarvi.fi/raitiotien-t...jarvelle-alkaa

----------


## 339-DF

> Allianssi on niin monessa Tampereella mukana, ettei sen pois jäännistä ole mitään hyötyä.


Mutta saako tämä nykyinen allianssi tehdä Pirkkalan ilman uutta kilpailutusta? Mulla on ollut sellainen käsitys, että sen työ päättyy Lentsuun.

----------


## Bussimies

> Mutta saako tämä nykyinen allianssi tehdä Pirkkalan ilman uutta kilpailutusta? Mulla on ollut sellainen käsitys, että sen työ päättyy Lentsuun.


Raitiotieallianssin työ päättyy osaan 2. Lielahden haara Hiedanrannasta Enqvistinkadulle on vielä Raitiotieallianssin optiona, mutta muutoin seuraavista laajennuksista on tehtävä uudet kilpailutukset. Pian alkavassa hankesuunnittelussa päätettäneen hankintamuoto ja kilpailutetaan toteutussuunnittelijat ja rakentajat. 

Mikäänhän ei toki estä sitä, etteikö nykyiset allianssiosapuolet voisi tehdä tarjousta myös jatkohankkeista ja voittaa sitä/niitä, mikäli tekevät hyvän tarjouksen.

----------


## laurira

> Mutta saako tämä nykyinen allianssi tehdä Pirkkalan ilman uutta kilpailutusta? Mulla on ollut sellainen käsitys, että sen työ päättyy Lentsuun.


Nykyiset toimijat Raitiotieallianssissa ehkä poistuvat ja tulee uudet allianssiosapuolet. Mutta allianssi on niin monessa Tampereen projekti ja palvelutuotannossa että malli ei vaihdu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitiotieallianssin työ päättyy osaan 2. Lielahden haara Hiedanrannasta Enqvistinkadulle on vielä Raitiotieallianssin optiona, mutta muutoin seuraavista laajennuksista on tehtävä uudet kilpailutukset.


Juuri tämä käsitys mullakin oli.




> Mikäänhän ei toki estä sitä, etteikö nykyiset allianssiosapuolet voisi tehdä tarjousta myös jatkohankkeista ja voittaa sitä/niitä, mikäli tekevät hyvän tarjouksen.


Melkein toivoisin, että näin kävisi. Ainakaan mun tiedossa ei ole, että nykyisessä allianssissa olisi jotain sellaista vikaa, että pitäisi toivoa jatkohankkeiden menoa uudelle porukalle. Varmasti nykytekijät ovat oppineet paljon vuosien aikana, ja sitä osaamista olisi nyt hyvä hyödyntää.




> Nykyiset toimijat Raitiotieallianssissa ehkä poistuvat ja tulee uudet allianssiosapuolet. Mutta allianssi on niin monessa Tampereen projekti ja palvelutuotannossa että malli ei vaihdu.


Näin mäkin ajattelisin, että allianssimalli on käytössä jatkossakin. Siitä on Tampereella hyviä kokemuksia. Vaikea siis kuvitella muutakaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaunu TRO20 saapui Tampereelle torstaina 16.9.2021.


Avointa dataa hyödyntävän palvelun mukaan vaunu TRO20 on sijoitettu linjalle 3 torstaiaamuna 23.9. ensimmäisen lähdön ollessa klo 4.44 Hervantajärveltä Pyynikintorille.

----------


## laurira

Kangasalan Lamminrahka ja ratikka

----------


## laurira

Taidetta ratikkaan

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/nama...i-17000-aanta/

----------


## laurira

Pirkkala ostaa TRO:n osakkeen P-sarjasta 

"Tampereen kaupunginhallitus päätti, että kunnille, joiden alueelle
raitiotiejärjestelmää suunnitellaan, tarjotaan Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n
vähemmistöosakkuutta suunnitteluvaiheessa.
Tampereen kaupunginhallituksen konsernijaosto päätti kokouksessaan
18.5.2021 § 49, että Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n suunnattu osakeanti järjestetään
ja osakesarjat perustetaan Kangasalan kaupungille, Pirkkalan kunnalle ja
Ylöjärven kaupungille.
Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n yhtiökokous päätti 14.6.2021 suunnatun osakeannin
järjestämisestä. Tampereen Raitiotie Oy tarjoaa yhtä uutta osaketta kuntaa
kohti ja antihintana on 2 000 euroa per osake. Osakkeiden merkintäaika jatkuu
vuoden 2021 loppuun asti, jolloin uusi toimintamalli raitiotien
suunnitteluhankkeissa käynnistyy. Mikäli hankkeissa päästään
rakentamisvaiheeseen asti, määritellään yhtiön omistussuhteet tarkemmin."

https://pirkkala.tweb.fi/ktwebscr/fi...&docid=3137372

----------


## 339-DF

Mietin tässä ykköslinjan testaamista. Onko niin, että Kaupin kampuksen päättärillä on paljon busseja? Ja myydäänkö niissä käteisellä kertalippuja, jotka kelpaa myös ratikassa? Eli nousen bussiin, ostan kuskilta kolikoilla lipun ja sitten voin matkustaa ratikalla tunnin tai puolitoista tai jotain? Se taitaa olla helpoin tapa hoitaa toi homma.

Onkohan siellä Kaupin kampuksen pysäkin lähellä maksutonta pysäköintiä muutamaksi tunniksi?

----------


## Ketorin

> Mietin tässä ykköslinjan testaamista. Onko niin, että Kaupin kampuksen päättärillä on paljon busseja? Ja myydäänkö niissä käteisellä kertalippuja, jotka kelpaa myös ratikassa? Eli nousen bussiin, ostan kuskilta kolikoilla lipun ja sitten voin matkustaa ratikalla tunnin tai puolitoista tai jotain? Se taitaa olla helpoin tapa hoitaa toi homma.
> 
> Onkohan siellä Kaupin kampuksen pysäkin lähellä maksutonta pysäköintiä muutamaksi tunniksi?


No lähimaksun pitäisi toimia.

Jos lähimaksu toimii; omassa kortissa on sillä kohdalla iso louttu, eikä tullut mieleenkään Opiskelijan pysäkillä hypätä bussiin ja saman tien siitä pois, vaan ajelin sitten pummilla  :Embarassed: 
(Tasaista oli kyyti.)

----------


## nickr

> Mietin tässä ykköslinjan testaamista. Onko niin, että Kaupin kampuksen päättärillä on paljon busseja? Ja myydäänkö niissä käteisellä kertalippuja, jotka kelpaa myös ratikassa? Eli nousen bussiin, ostan kuskilta kolikoilla lipun ja sitten voin matkustaa ratikalla tunnin tai puolitoista tai jotain? Se taitaa olla helpoin tapa hoitaa toi homma.
> 
> Onkohan siellä Kaupin kampuksen pysäkin lähellä maksutonta pysäköintiä muutamaksi tunniksi?


Käteislippuja myydään kyllä busseissa, niissä on 90 minuutin vaihto-oikeus (kelpaa siis myös ratikassa). Pysäköinnistä ei ole minulla varmaa tietoa, mutta ainakin suurin osa (ehkä jopa kaikki) paikoista on maksullisia.

----------


## 339-DF

> No lähimaksun pitäisi toimia.
> 
> Jos lähimaksu toimii; omassa kortissa on sillä kohdalla iso louttu, eikä tullut mieleenkään Opiskelijan pysäkillä hypätä bussiin ja saman tien siitä pois, vaan ajelin sitten pummilla 
> (Tasaista oli kyyti.)


Tätä mäkin mietin, että siellä ei taida enää olla niitä matkustamossa oleskelevia kuljettajia, joten pummilla voisi olla paras mennä. En ole vielä koskaan saanut tarkastusmaksua, olisihan se komeaa saada sellainen sitten Tampereen ratikassa. Mutta vähän kalliiksi tulisi kuitenkin.




> Käteislippuja myydään kyllä busseissa, niissä on 90 minuutin vaihto-oikeus (kelpaa siis myös ratikassa). Pysäköinnistä ei ole minulla varmaa tietoa, mutta ainakin suurin osa (ehkä jopa kaikki) paikoista on maksullisia.


Kiitos paljon. Ostan siis bussista lipun sitten. Autopaikkaa varmaan kannattaa etsiä Teiskontien eteläpuolelta, vähän kauempaa sairaalasta.

----------


## laurira

> Tätä mäkin mietin, että siellä ei taida enää olla niitä matkustamossa oleskelevia kuljettajia, joten pummilla voisi olla paras mennä. En ole vielä koskaan saanut tarkastusmaksua, olisihan se komeaa saada sellainen sitten Tampereen ratikassa. Mutta vähän kalliiksi tulisi kuitenkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiitos paljon. Ostan siis bussista lipun sitten. Autopaikkaa varmaan kannattaa etsiä Teiskontien eteläpuolelta, vähän kauempaa sairaalasta.


Jos tulee omalla autolla, niin Niihaman liityntäparkki on paras kehätien varrella oleva pysäköinti, mutta aina arkisin tosi täynnä. Siitä sitten liityntäbussilla Kaupin Kampukselle ratikkaan ja voi todeta vaihtosysteemin toimivuuden. https://www.nysse.fi/liityntapysakointi.html

----------


## tkp

> Kiitos paljon. Ostan siis bussista lipun sitten. Autopaikkaa varmaan kannattaa etsiä Teiskontien eteläpuolelta, vähän kauempaa sairaalasta.


Teiskontien eteläpuolella Kissanmaan puolella on pikkukaduilla muistaakseni(?) neljän tunnin kiekkorajoitus. Sinne olen aina oman auton ajanut jos ollut tarvetta Taysissa käydä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Teiskontien eteläpuolella Kissanmaan puolella on pikkukaduilla muistaakseni(?) neljän tunnin kiekkorajoitus. Sinne olen aina oman auton ajanut jos ollut tarvetta Taysissa käydä.


Kiitos vielä neuvoista. Ajoin auton Kissanmaalle. Kiekkorajoitus oli vain kaksi tuntia, mutta eipä siellä 3,5 tunnissa sakkoja tullut.

Kaupin kampuksen pysäkillä tuntui seisovan busseja vähän koko ajan, joten mun lipunostoni  sujui jouhevasti eikä hidastuttanut liikennettäkään, kun ei se bussi siitä mihinkään ollut heti lähdössä. Kuljettajakin tuntui olevan ihan tottunut siihen, että lipun ostanut jääkin samantien kyydistä. Aika kallis se 3,50  lippu kyllä oli verrattuna siihen, mihin on Euroopassa tottunut.

Frenckellistä yritin hakea painetut aikataulut kokoelmaani, mutta siellä oli vain bussiaikatauluja. Vartijapojan mukaan ratikka kulkee niin usein, ettei Nysse ole painattanut aikatauluja ollenkaan.

Tarkkailin vähän maskeja, tuntuma oli, että suunnilleen puolet ratikkamatkustajista käytti maskia.

Hauskin sivukorvalla kuultu kommentti tuli noin 9-vuotiaan pojan suusta. Istuivat ikätoverinsa kanssa vieretysten, oltiin Hämeenkadulla tulossa Stokkan pysäkille. Poika sanoi kaverilleen sanasta sanaan näin: Sammonaukion jälkeen vasta tää ratikka menee suhteellisen nopeesti. No niinpä! Kesään verrattuna kulku oli sikäli reippaampaa, että pysäkkiajoista oli ehkä napsittu löysiä pois. Mutta Hämeenkadulla vauhti on kyllä kuin etanalla. Toivotaan, että saataisiin siihen 30 km/h rajoitus jossain vaiheessa.

Liikennevaloissa seistään, mutta vain harvoin. Tavallisempaa on lähestyä valoja aikamoisen hitaasti, jolloin pysähtyä ei tarvitse, mutta eivät ne etuudet kyllä nollaviiveitä ole. Olikohan mulla tämän osalta huonoa tuuria, vai onko yleisemminkin noin, että valot vaihtuvat laiskasti eli etuus ja ajolupa tulevat kyllä, mutta eivät ihan niin ajoissa kuin toivoisi?

Teiskontiellä yksi ratikka meni myös reteesti suoran ässää päin, ei siis edes mitenkään vanhoilla vihreillä vaan suoraan ässää päin vaan, jalankulkuvalojen loistaessa vihreänä koko kadun ylitse. Ihmetytti vähän.

Keskellä päivää vaunut eivät tuntuneet kovin täysiltä, mutta kun vähän klo 15 jälkeen katseli TAYSin pysäkkiä, niin siitä kyllä nousi aikamoiset määrät väkeä ratikkaan. Varmaan hoitsuilla vaihtuu vuoro siihen aikaan. TAYS muuten ääntyy kuuluttajan suussa TAUS.

Sammonaukion vaihdot tuntuivat sujuvan minusta hyvin. Valokuvailin Itsarilla jonkun aikaa, ja aika säännönmukaisesti oli niin, että idästä tuli vaunu 1-2 min ennen lännestä tulevaa, toisen linjan vaunua. Eli Hervannasta TAYSiin ja päinvastoin meni keskikorokepysäkillä oikein sujuvasti.

Vaunut on erittäin siistejä ja puhtaita sekä sisältä että ulkoa. Ja tuntemattomankin vieressä mahtui istumaan, jos ei nyt ihan luksusmukavasti, niin ainakin mukavammantuntuisesti kuin Helsingissä.

Oli kiva kääntyä ykkösellä alas Hatanpään valtatielle. Rata vaan loppuu pahasti kesken

----------


## Razer

> Aika kallis se 3,50  lippu kyllä oli verrattuna siihen, mihin on Euroopassa tottunut.


Täällä Amsterdamissa maksaa tunnin lippu 3,20 . Ei mitään ongelmaa omasta mielestä, vaikka maksaisi 5 euroa. Kaikki on niin suhteellista.




> Frenckellistä yritin hakea painetut aikataulut kokoelmaani, mutta siellä oli vain bussiaikatauluja. Vartijapojan mukaan ratikka kulkee niin usein, ettei Nysse ole painattanut aikatauluja ollenkaan.


Painettuja aikataulukirjoja myydään Ärrällä.




> Liikennevaloissa seistään, mutta vain harvoin. Tavallisempaa on lähestyä valoja aikamoisen hitaasti, jolloin pysähtyä ei tarvitse, mutta eivät ne etuudet kyllä nollaviiveitä ole.


Nollaviiveitä oli enemmän elokuussa liikenteen alkaessa, kunnes syyskuussa päivittivät selvästi liikennevalo-ohjelmointia etenkin Sammonaukiolla ehkäistäkseen pitkien henkilöautojonojen muodostumista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Täällä Amsterdamissa maksaa tunnin lippu 3,20 . Ei mitään ongelmaa omasta mielestä, vaikka maksaisi 5 euroa. Kaikki on niin suhteellista.


Suhteellista tosiaan on. Viime viikolla olin Madridissa, ja siellä kertalippu taisi olla 1,50. En ole varma, koska ostin 10 matkan lipun, joka maksoi 12,20. Raitio-lehdessä oli muutama vuosi sitten verrattu kaikkien euromaiden pääkaupunkien ratikkamatkan hintaa. En muista, oliko Helsinki kallein vai toiseksi kallein.




> Painettuja aikataulukirjoja myydään Ärrällä.


Sellaisen olisi tosiaan voinut hakea muistoksi, kun olisi tiennyt. No, mulla on kesältä painettu kolmosratikan aikataulu. Lie lajinsa ensimmäinen ja viimeinen tamperelainen painettu Nysse-ratikka-aikataulu, siis liikennöitsijän itsensä julkaisema.




> Nollaviiveitä oli enemmän elokuussa liikenteen alkaessa, kunnes syyskuussa päivittivät selvästi liikennevalo-ohjelmointia etenkin Sammonaukiolla ehkäistäkseen pitkien henkilöautojonojen muodostumista.


Mun mielestä autoja oli huomiotaherättävän vähän sekä Teiskontien ratikkaosuudella että Sammonkadulla ja oikeastaan Itsenäisyydenkadullakin. Tuntui kovin hiljaiselta maanantainen alkuiltapäivä.

Saa nähdä hiotaanko noita vielä ja mihin suuntaan. Oliko se niin, että ratikan kierrosaikaa on tarkoitus pikku hiljaa hivuttaa tiukemmaksi, vai ollaanko nyt jo ns. lopputilanteessa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sammonaukion vaihdot tuntuivat sujuvan minusta hyvin. Valokuvailin Itsarilla jonkun aikaa, ja aika säännönmukaisesti oli niin, että idästä tuli vaunu 1-2 min ennen lännestä tulevaa, toisen linjan vaunua. Eli Hervannasta TAYSiin ja päinvastoin meni keskikorokepysäkillä oikein sujuvasti.


Nyttemmin tilanne on parantunut. Mentiin emännän kanssa lauantaina 25.9. kummallakin linjalla ääripäihin asti ja vaihdettiin pääasiassa Sammonaukiolla linjaa, ja kerran Koskipuistossakin. Nyt Sammonaukion vaihdot sujuivat todella mallikelpoisesti. Jossain vaiheessa syyskautta aikatauluja on hieman säädetty, mahtaako silläkin olla jokin osuus tähän. Ainakin Hervannan lähtöjä on aikaistettu minuutilla 9.8. alkaneeseen tilanteeseen verrattuna.

----------


## laurira

> Suhteellista tosiaan on. Viime viikolla olin Madridissa, ja siellä kertalippu taisi olla 1,50. En ole varma, koska ostin 10 matkan lipun, joka maksoi 12,20. Raitio-lehdessä oli muutama vuosi sitten verrattu kaikkien euromaiden pääkaupunkien ratikkamatkan hintaa. En muista, oliko Helsinki kallein vai toiseksi kallein.
> 
> 
> 
> Sellaisen olisi tosiaan voinut hakea muistoksi, kun olisi tiennyt. No, mulla on kesältä painettu kolmosratikan aikataulu. Lie lajinsa ensimmäinen ja viimeinen tamperelainen painettu Nysse-ratikka-aikataulu, siis liikennöitsijän itsensä julkaisema.
> 
> 
> 
> Mun mielestä autoja oli huomiotaherättävän vähän sekä Teiskontien ratikkaosuudella että Sammonkadulla ja oikeastaan Itsenäisyydenkadullakin. Tuntui kovin hiljaiselta maanantainen alkuiltapäivä.
> ...


Nopeuksia sekä ratikkapysäkkiaikoja muutellaan vielä kun ollaan liikennöintiallianssin kehitysvaiheessa. Itsenäisyydenkadun tunnelissa oli jo nostettu nopeutta Hervantaan päin mennessä.

Ratikkalippuja saa kerta matkaankin eri hinnoilla, 2.10  matkakortilla, 2.70  mobiililla ja debitillä sekä 3.5  käteisellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakin Hervannan lähtöjä on aikaistettu minuutilla 9.8. alkaneeseen tilanteeseen verrattuna.


Tämä minuutti taitaa olla ihan olennainen, nimittäin niin sujuvasti ne vaunut tulivat siihen. Jos kolmonen tulisi Hervannasta minuuttia myöhemmin, on siinä ja siinä, olisiko ykköseen enää ehtinyt. Ei ainakaan kaikilla vuoroilla. Varmaan aikataulupäivityksessä on juuri Sammonaukiota sitten mietitty.

----------


## Jufo

Myös sujuva vaihto Ratikka -> Linja 16 Hakametsästä TAYS:lle onnistunee nyt todennäköisemmin. Ainakin aiemmin kun kyseistä vaihtoa testasin niin se vaati juoksun tien yli autojen seassa.

----------


## sub

16 on kyllä tyyppiesimerkki siitä miten liityntälinjaa ei missään tapauksessa tulisi toteuttaa, osapuilleen kaikki pielessä.

----------


## laurira

> Tämä minuutti taitaa olla ihan olennainen, nimittäin niin sujuvasti ne vaunut tulivat siihen. Jos kolmonen tulisi Hervannasta minuuttia myöhemmin, on siinä ja siinä, olisiko ykköseen enää ehtinyt. Ei ainakaan kaikilla vuoroilla. Varmaan aikataulupäivityksessä on juuri Sammonaukiota sitten mietitty.


Sammonaukion vaihtoja ei ole suunniteltu laisinkaan.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Sammonaukion vaihtoja ei ole suunniteltu laisinkaan.


Mistä päättelet näin? Jos kolmosen lähtöä Hervannasta on aikaistettu minuutilla, ja näin saatu toimiva vaihto siihen, niin miksi se olisi sadan prosentin varmuudella ei Sammonaukion vaihtojen miettimistä?

----------


## Prompter

> Ainakin aiemmin kun kyseistä vaihtoa testasin niin se vaati juoksun tien yli autojen seassa.


Miksi pitää riskeerata oma elämä muutaman minuutin nopeamman kyydin takia?

----------


## pehkonen

> Miksi pitää riskeerata oma elämä muutaman minuutin nopeamman kyydin takia?


Mansessa opetellan raideaikaan.

----------


## laurira

Lielahden yleissuunnitelma nähtävillä, esillä kaksi eri vaihtoehtoa ja ratikkalinjan reitti päätettynä jo.

"Raitiotien ratalinjaus Hiedanrannasta Ylöjärven kirkonseudulle on päätetty kaupunkien valtuustoissa. Tampereen ja Ylöjärven kaupunkien on tavoite teettää tarkentava yleissuunnitelma koko raitiotielinjasta maankäytön ja liikenneverkon suunnittelun rinnalla. Lähtökohtaisesti Lielahden alueelle sijoittuu 23 pysäkkiä, yönylivarikko sekä Vaasantien ja rautatien risteävä, alittava tai ylittävä silta."

"Asukkaille aineistoa esitellään lisäksi suunnittelupäivystyksessä tiistaina 26.10.2021 kello 1418 välisenä aikana Lielahtikeskuksessa. Osoite: Ravintola Lielahden palvelukeskus, Lielahtikeskus, Antti Possin Kuja 1, 2. kerros. Tervetuloa piipahtamaan hetkeksi paikan päälle ja keskustelemaan nähtävillä olevasta aineistosta. Suunnittelijat ovat tavattavissa 1418 välisen ajan, joten voit tulla käymään itselle sopivana aikana. Tulethan paikalle vain terveenä."

https://www.tampere.fi/asuminen-ja-y...unnitelma.html

----------


## laurira

osan 2 ensimmäiset kiskot yhdistetty osaan 1 

https://twitter.com/treratikka/statu...367106/photo/1

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tampereen Ratikan uutisen mukaan lajinsa ensimmäinen ratikka TRO01 palaa tämän viikon torstaina (eli tänään) Tampereelle. Se on saanut tällä välin nimekseen Lyyli.

----------


## laurira

Kiskoa maahan, tällä kertaa Santalahdessa jossa raitioliikenne alkaa 2023

----------


## laurira

Pirkkalan valtuusto päätti merkitä Tampereen Raitiotie oy:n osakkeen. Raitiotien suunnittelu siirtymässä 2022 alussa Tampereen kaupungilta TRO:lle

"Valtuuston päätös 25.10.2021

Valtuusto päätti

1) osallistua Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n suunnattuun osakeantiin ja merkitä
yhden P-osakkeen hintaan 2 000 euroa vuoden 2021 loppuun
mennessä,
2) että osakkeen merkintä rahoitetaan arvopaperit tililtä,
3) että Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n hallintovastikkeen edellyttämät
määrärahat huomioidaan vuoden 2022 talousarvion valmistelussa."

https://pirkkala.tweb.fi/ktwebscr/fi...&docid=3272177

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikassa lippu pitää leimata aina, vaikka olisi kausilippu

"Kuukausikortti täytyy leimata lippulaitteessa jokainen kerta, kun astuu kulkuneuvoon, esimerkiksi jatkoyhteyden vaihdon yhteydessä. Leimaamatta jättämisestä seuraa 80 euron tarkastusmaksu. Tampereen kaupungin joukkoliikenteen asiakkuuspäällikkö Riikka Salkonen kertoo, mistä käytännöt johtuvat."

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12168876

----------


## Multsun poika

Tarkastusmaksun voi käsittääkseni määrätä vain liputtomalle (sisältää väärät, vanhaksi menneet ym) matkustajalle. Jos vaikkapa päivän lippu on voimassa, eikä sitä leimaa, ei siitä sakkoa oikein voi määrätä.
Eri asia  on, mitä tuollaisesta muulimaisesta asenteesta (en kyllä leimaa lippua, en) on hyötyä..

----------


## tkp

https://www.nysse.fi/liput-ja-hinnat...tarkastus.html

"Tarkastusmaksu 80 euroa ja kertamaksu matkasta peritään, jos matkustajalla ei ole matkaan oikeuttavaa lippua."

Eiköhän tuo mene vielä hallinto-oikeuteen että onko voimassa oleva kausilippu matkaan oikeuttava lippu vaikka sitä ei leimaisi.

----------


## Rebiaf

Tulkitsisin niin, että lippu ei ole voimassa jos sitä ei ole leimannut ja maksu voidaan määrätä. "jos matkustajalla ei ole matkaan oikeuttavaa lippua." ja oikeutus alkaa siitä kun lippu on asianmukaisesti leimattu lukijassa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tulkitsisin niin, että lippu ei ole voimassa jos sitä ei ole leimannut ja maksu voidaan määrätä. "jos matkustajalla ei ole matkaan oikeuttavaa lippua." ja oikeutus alkaa siitä kun lippu on asianmukaisesti leimattu lukijassa.


Tuo on Tampereen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen tulkinta asiasta, mutta ei ikinä mene läpi tuomioistuimessa. Erilaiset lait koskee myös joukkoliikenneviranomaisia.

----------


## laurira

ELY keskus taas ....

"AVI MYÖNSI saaritäytölle vesiluvan vuoden 2020 alussa. Kaksi luontoyhdistystä valitti luvasta, mutta hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi valituksen. Luvasta valitettiin vielä Korkeimpaan Hallinto-oikeuteen (KHO), jossa käsittely on kesken. Käsittelyyn liittyen KHO pyysi asiasta Elyltä lausunnon, johon Tampereen kaupunki on vastannut."

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paakirj...lipide/4353035

----------


## Multsun poika

Lipun leimaamisvelvoitetta olisi helpompi noudattaa, jos kerrottaisiin joku järkveä ja konkreettinen peruste, miksi voimassakinoleva lippu täytyy leimata. Siis joku muu kuin "Tampereen joukkoviranomainen edellyttää...". Mikä Tampereen ratikasta tekee erilaisen kuin esimerkiksi HSL-liikenteestä, jossa lippua ei tarvitse leimata.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Tuo on Tampereen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen tulkinta asiasta, mutta ei ikinä mene läpi tuomioistuimessa. Erilaiset lait koskee myös joukkoliikenneviranomaisia.


Laki joukkoliikenteen tarkastusmaksusta käyttää sanamuotoa "asianmukainen matkalippu". Viranomainen saa ja sen täytyy määrittää lippujärjestelmänsä käyttöehdot ja asiakas hyväksyy ne ostamalla lipun.

----------


## 339-DF

> Laki joukkoliikenteen tarkastusmaksusta käyttää sanamuotoa "asianmukainen matkalippu". Viranomainen saa ja sen täytyy määrittää lippujärjestelmänsä käyttöehdot ja asiakas hyväksyy ne ostamalla lipun.


Toisaalta kohtuuttomat sopimusehdot ovat mitättömiä.

Varmaan tämä menee niin, että käytännössä tarkastat huomauttavat. Jos alkavat jakaa oikeasti tarkastusmaksuja henkilöille, joilla on voimassaoleva lippu, niin siitä nousee lehdistössä meteli ja sitten joku koeponnistaa tuon oikeudessa, ja käytäntö muuttuu.

Olen vähän yllättynyt siitä, että ensin on tehty hieno ja hyvin suunniteltu ratikka, mutta sitten yritetään kaikin keinoin tehdä matkustaminen sillä hankalaksi. Aikatauluja ei paineta, lippuja ei myydä sen paremmin vaunuissa kuin pysäkeilläkään jne. Nyssen sivuilla oli muuten pdf-aikataulu ykköselle muttei kolmoselle. Mikähän logiikka siinäkin on?

----------


## ttsirkia

> Lipun leimaamisvelvoitetta olisi helpompi noudattaa, jos kerrottaisiin joku järkveä ja konkreettinen peruste, miksi voimassakinoleva lippu täytyy leimata.


Ainakin se mahdollistaa sen, että jokaisen täytyy tehdä jotain astuessaan sisään, joten jos et toimi ohjeistetulla tavalla, sinut kategorisoidaan liputta matkustavaksi pummiksi muiden matkustajien mielissä. En tiedä, onko tämä todellinen syy, mutta ainakin se luo tällaista joukkopainetta ja ehkä omalta osaltaan vähentää liputta matkustamista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuosta valmiiksi hankittujen lippujen (esim. mobiili) luettamispakosta vaunussa olevalla laitteella oli juttua mm. Aamulehden 23.10.2021 julkaistussa nettiuutisessa (maksumuuri). Siinä haastateltu matkalippujen tarkastaja Marjo Äijö perusteli tätä käytäntöä mm. toteamalla, että "Asiakkaan kannalta se on etu, että kun lippua näyttää, ihmisten  liikkumisesta pystytään tekemään tilastoja, ja palveluita pystytään  kohdentamaan sinne, missä ihmiset liikkuvat. Eli ainakin yksi peruste on se, että saadaan dataa, minkä verran tulee asiakkaita kyytiin miltäkin pysäkiltä. Tämä sama kerrotaan myös Nyssen muutama päivä sitten julkaistussa instagram-päivityksessä seuraavasti: "Kun näytät lippusi lippulaitteella aina noustessasi  joukkoliikenteen kyytiin, autat meitä suunnittelemaan toimivampaa  joukkoliikennettä. Reittejä ja vuorovälejä kehitetään toteutuneiden  matkojen perusteella. Leimaamalla lipun kerrot meille, että sinä  tarvitset kyseistä vuoroa. Vahvista siis aina lippusi, myös kausi- ja  mobiililiput, ja kerro meille mitä tarvitset ja milloin!" Linkki kyseiseen ig-päivitykseen: https://www.instagram.com/p/CVr8gPSrBnY/

----------


## Bussimies

> Lipun leimaamisvelvoitetta olisi helpompi noudattaa, jos kerrottaisiin joku järkveä ja konkreettinen peruste, miksi voimassakinoleva lippu täytyy leimata. Siis joku muu kuin "Tampereen joukkoviranomainen edellyttää...". Mikä Tampereen ratikasta tekee erilaisen kuin esimerkiksi HSL-liikenteestä, jossa lippua ei tarvitse leimata.


Rattivaunun linkkien lisäksi samasta asiasta uutisoi 1.11. myös Yle Tampere: 

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12168876

Poimintoja jutusta, jossa asiakkuuspäällikkö Riikka Salkonen avaa käytännön syitä:

"Tampereella leimaus on ollut käytäntö jo pitkään esimerkiksi busseissa. Kausikortin leimaamisella saamme tärkeää tietoa matkustamisesta: haluamme tietää missä ja milloin kausikortilla matkustavat tekevät vaihtoja."

"Tampereen raitiovaunuissa on hahmontunnistus, jolla voidaan seurata vaunussa olevien matkustajien määriä. Samalla näemme millä pysäkillä matkustajat jäävät pois - sitähän lippulaite ei pysty kertomaan. Hahmontunnistus ei myöskään pysty kertomaan minkälaisilla lipputuotteilla matkustetaan.

Erityisesti haluamme seurata, missä vaihtoja tehdään ja kuinka paljon matkat sisältävät vaihtoja. Nämä ovat tärkeää tietoa julkisen liikenteen suunnittelun ja kehittämisen kannalta."

Lippujen leimaamisen pääsyy on siis tarkemman datan kerääminen  erityisesti vaihdoista. Tämä lienee ihan konkreettinen ja validi peruste. Mielipiteitä asiasta voi toki olla erilaisia, mutta toimintatapa on looginen tavoitteeseen nähden.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:02 ----------




> Nyssen sivuilla oli muuten pdf-aikataulu ykköselle muttei kolmoselle. Mikähän logiikka siinäkin on?


Kolmosenkin pdf-aikataulut ovat sinne nyt ilmestyneet: https://www.nysse.fi/media/aikataulu...3_20092021.pdf

----------


## TapioK

Onkos tietosuojavaltuutetun mielipide tähän asiaan muuttunut?
Aiemminhan näitä tietoja ei nimenomaan saanut käyttää matkustuksen seurantaan.

https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...4692#gs.fc7ybz

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakin se mahdollistaa sen, että jokaisen täytyy tehdä jotain astuessaan sisään, joten jos et toimi ohjeistetulla tavalla, sinut kategorisoidaan liputta matkustavaksi pummiksi muiden matkustajien mielissä. En tiedä, onko tämä todellinen syy, mutta ainakin se luo tällaista joukkopainetta ja ehkä omalta osaltaan vähentää liputta matkustamista.


Eli kun mä ostin bussista kertalipun ja matkustin sitten ratikalla (jolloin lippua ei voi eikä tarvitse näyttää lukijalle), niin koko vaunu piti mua pummina? Saatat kyllä hyvinkin olla oikeassa. Kai niihin kertalippuihinkin voisi tulostaa qr-koodin, joka sitten pitäisi esittää lukijalle.




> Rattivaunun linkkien lisäksi samasta asiasta uutisoi 1.11. myös Yle Tampere:


Mun mielestä nuo ovat tekosyitä ja selittelyä. Jos se hahmontunnistus kertoo, missä porukka jää kyydistä, niin kyllä se myös kertoo yhtä lailla, missä väki nousee kyytiin. Jne.




> Kolmosenkin pdf-aikataulut ovat sinne nyt ilmestyneet: https://www.nysse.fi/media/aikataulu...3_20092021.pdf


Kiitoksia tästä! Kävin ottamassa talteen.




> Onkos tietosuojavaltuutetun mielipide tähän asiaan muuttunut?
> Aiemminhan näitä tietoja ei nimenomaan saanut käyttää matkustuksen seurantaan.
> 
> https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...4692#gs.fc7ybz


Mielenkiintoista, tosin toi uutinen on 19 vuotta vanha. Kaikenlaista seurantaa on lisätty tuossa ajassa aivan valtavasti. Olisi hyvä pyytää tuohon tuore lausunto. Sitä kautta varmaan saisi tietää myös sen, mitä kaikkea Nysse itse asiassa seuraa ja mitä ei. Katsovatko vain kyytiinnousumääriä vai katsovatko myös, kuka nousi kyytiin ja mahdollisesti jatkoi sitten toisella kulkuneuvolla vartin päästä jossain muualla jne.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tuo ryhmäpaine maksamiseen on minusta jonkinmoinen peruste, matkustajalaskennat ja vaihdot ei. Mitenkä HSL saa matkustajamäärät selville, vai ei mitenkään ja onko sillä niin väliäkään? Metroasemien ovilla tai liukuportaiden päässä on käsittääkseni laskurit, jotka laskee matkustajat, mutta ratikassa niitä ei ole.

----------


## tlajunen

> Metroasemien ovilla tai liukuportaiden päässä on käsittääkseni laskurit, jotka laskee matkustajat, mutta ratikassa niitä ei ole.


Eikös ratikoissa (ja HSL-lähijunissa) ole ovilla matkustajalaskimet?

----------


## kuukanko

> Katsovatko vain kyytiinnousumääriä vai katsovatko myös, kuka nousi kyytiin ja mahdollisesti jatkoi sitten toisella kulkuneuvolla vartin päästä jossain muualla jne.


Jo aikanaan YTV:kin on saanut seurata tuota, kun seuranta anonymisoitiin niin, ettei YTV saanut tietää kuka matkustaja on kyseessä, mutta näkee että matkustaja X on noussut ensiksi bussiin 42 ja vaihtanut siitä bussiin 54.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Kai niihin kertalippuihinkin voisi tulostaa qr-koodin, joka sitten pitäisi esittää lukijalle.


Itse asiassa hyvä kysymys, miksei niissä sellaista ole.

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikkahanke menestykseen

"Tampereen raitiotiehanke menestyi Projektiyhdistyksen Vuoden Projekti-kilpailussa ja sai kolmen finalistin joukossa kunniamaininnan. Vuoden projekti -palkintoa jakaa Projektiammattilaiset ry ja palkinnon saaja julkistettiin Projektipäivillä 27.10.2020. Kunniamaininnan saaneessa Tampereen raitiotie -hankkeessa on edetty aikataulusta ja budjetista edellä. Vaiheen 1 raitiotie saatiin käyttöön elokuussa 2021."


https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/rait...vassa-kisassa/

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse asiassa hyvä kysymys, miksei niissä sellaista ole.


Ainakin Nyssen nettisivujen mukaan ennakkokertalipussa on tuo koodi.

----------


## laurira

> Ainakin Nyssen nettisivujen mukaan ennakkokertalipussa on tuo koodi.


kyllä on,mutta ainoa mitä ei tarvitse näyttää sisään tullessa on Nyssen paperinen kertalippu:

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt sieltä Näsinsaaren täyttöalueelta on löytynyt pyörörutavesiäisiä, lähdeparvikirsikkäitä ja ujonorokirsikkäitä. Nämä eivät ole Aku Ankan nimiväännöksiä eivätkä muumihahmoja, vaan ilmeisesti jotain ihan oikeita ja hirvittävän uhanalaisia vesikirppuja tai hyttysiä. No, varmaan ovat uhanalaisia, kun ei kukaan ole tuollaisista koskaan kuullutkaan. Ja toki on löytynyt joku suojeluyhdistys, joka haluaa lopettaa ratikkatyömään näiden kirppujen takia. Kaikenlaista sitä sattuukin. Toivottavasti ei tulisi ylimääräistä viivettä nyt tästä.

https://www.is.fi/tampereen-seutu/ar...008379681.html

----------


## Makke93

Tuon osan eli vaiheen 2B aloitus on aikataulutettu alkamaan jo ensi vuonna. Onkohan Pirkkalan haaran suunnittelu siinä vaiheessa, että rakentaminen voi jatkua siellä, jos oikeuskäsittely on vielä kesken kun 2A:n pitäisi valmistua 2023? Heti ensi vuonna tuskin pystytään sinne siirtymään, vaikka suunnitteluvalmius sen sallisi.

----------


## Compact

> Eli kun mä ostin bussista kertalipun ja matkustin sitten ratikalla (jolloin lippua ei voi eikä tarvitse näyttää lukijalle), niin koko vaunu piti mua pummina? Saatat kyllä hyvinkin olla oikeassa.


Neuvosto-Viron aikaan Tallinnan ratikoissa ei ollut rahastajia ja kioskeista etukäteen ostetut kertaliput leimattiin vaunun alkeellisissa lävistyslaitteissa. Kioskeissa myytiin myös pahvisia kalenterikuukausilippuja. Matkustaja joka kulki tällaisella "Kuupiletillä", näytti sitä vaunuun noustuaan ympärilleen matkustajatovereilleen, niin että kaikille tuli selväksi syy siihen miksei hän mitään leimaa. Lipussa ei kyllä ollut sellaiseen ohjetta, mutta näin siellä käytännössä tehtiin, ehkä juuri tuon pummipelon takia.

Sun olisi ollut siis korrektia vilauttaa sitä Nyssen kertalippua vaunun eteisessä, niin ne ei pummiksi luule.

----------


## laurira

> Tuon osan eli vaiheen 2B aloitus on aikataulutettu alkamaan jo ensi vuonna. Onkohan Pirkkalan haaran suunnittelu siinä vaiheessa, että rakentaminen voi jatkua siellä, jos oikeuskäsittely on vielä kesken kun 2A:n pitäisi valmistua 2023? Heti ensi vuonna tuskin pystytään sinne siirtymään, vaikka suunnitteluvalmius sen sallisi.


ei ole, on vasta hankesuunnitteluvaiheessa.

----------


## laurira

Ylöjärvi järjesti sidosryhmä työpajan ratikasta 

"Sidosryhmien edustajia kutsuttiin työpajaan
tunnistamaan hankkeen mahdollisuuksia ja riskejä,
kommentoimaan aiempia suunnitelmia ja vaikutusten
arviointeja sekä antamaan evästyksiä tarkentavaan
suunnitteluun. "

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/wp-c...an-muistio.pdf

----------


## laurira

transtechin video viimeisen Tampereen vaunun lähdöstä Otanmäestä

https://youtu.be/oV8HX8Idjxc?list=TL...MjFleDNbXPMjRQ

----------


## laurira

Hankesuunnittelu Ratikasta Pirkkalaan ja Linnainmaalle alkaa


"Tampereen raitiotien linjalle 1 suunnitellaan jatkoa linja-autoasemalta Pirkkalaan ja keskussairaalta Linnainmaalle. Suunnittelu tehdään Tampereen, Pirkkalan ja Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n yhteistyönä."

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/suun...la-linnainmaa/

----------


## laurira

Ratikka Hervantajärvellä, kääntöraiteella ilmeisesti varavaunu ?

----------


## laurira

Kolmosen ratikka kävi kääntymässä Sorinaukiolla,jolle siis päätyi ratikka 3 min välein kääntymään. Kokoajan 3 ratikkaa aukiolla

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tampereen taideratikka alkaa liikennöidä keskiviikkona 8. joulukuuta. Taideratikka  saa ylleen vaihtuvia taideteoksia seuraavien 2,5 vuoden ajan. Teokset  vaihtuvat puolen vuoden välein ja niitä nähdään yhteensä 5 kpl. Tampereen ratikan kotisivulla näkyvän kuvan perusteella tämä vaunu olisi Veera, jonka numero on tietääkseni 19. Lue lisää täältä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Avoimen datan tilastopuolella näkyisi (15.12.2021) viitteitä siitä, että vaunulla TRO01 on ainakin ollut tarkoitus kulkea tänä aamuna linjalla 3. Kulkuneuvojen reaaliaikaisia liikkeitä näyttävällä kartalla vaunu ei kuitenkaan näy (mutta toisaalta yksi vaunu puuttuu). Itse en ole juuri lainkaan nähnyt vaunua 01 edes näillä sähköisillä palveluilla, paitsi kerran, ja siitäkin on reilu kuukausi aikaa (11.11.). Ilmeisesti tämä Lajinsa ensimmäinen liikkuu edelleen pääasiassa testauksien merkeissä?

EDIT: päivitys klo 07:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:18 ----------

Jatketaan sillä tavoin että linjojen 1 ja 3 vaunut olivat seitsemän jälkeen datan mukaan muita kuin aamun ensimmäisellä liikennöintitunnilla esiintynyt TRO01. Sen tilalle on ilmeisesti tullut ensimmäisen kierroksen jälkeen jokin toinen vaunu.

----------


## kuukanko

KHO myönsi Näsinsaaren valitusasiassa valitusluvan vain hankkeen pohjavesivaikutusten osalta. Muilta osin valituslupaa ei myönnetty, mikä ainakin kaupungin tulkinnan mukaan tarkoittaa että Näsinsaaren rakentaminen voidaan aloittaa. Ylen uutinen

----------


## laurira

> KHO myönsi Näsinsaaren valitusasiassa valitusluvan vain hankkeen pohjavesivaikutusten osalta. Muilta osin valituslupaa ei myönnetty, mikä ainakin kaupungin tulkinnan mukaan tarkoittaa että Näsinsaaren rakentaminen voidaan aloittaa. Ylen uutinen


KHOn itse päätös, niin ei tarvitse arvuulella https://www.kho.fi/fi/index/paatokse...476439363.html

"1. Korkein hallinto-oikeus myöntää Tampereen ympäristönsuojeluyhdistys ry:lle valitusluvan siltä osin kuin asiassa on kysymys hankkeen pohjavesivaikutuksista.

Korkein hallinto-oikeus on mainituilta osin tutkinut asian. Tampereen ympäristönsuojeluyhdistys ry:n valituksen johdosta ympäristöluvan (nro 9/2020) lupamääräystä 35 muutetaan ja lupaan lisätään uusi lupamääräys 41a. Lupamääräykset kuuluvat muutettuina seuraavasti (korkeimman hallinto-oikeuden tekemät muutokset kursiivilla):

35. Luvan saajan tulee tehdä selvitys vesistötäytön ja rannan välisen vesialueen veden laadusta ja siihen vaikuttavien mahdollisten toimenpiteiden toteutuksesta sekä niiden vaikutuksista. Selvityksessä tulee esittää myös tiedot hankkeen vaikutuksista rantaimeytyvän veden määrään ja laatuun ja vaikutuksiin Epilänharju-Villilä A pohjavesimuodostuman tilaan. Selvitykseen on liitettävä myös sedimentin kertymisen ja kasvillisuuden seurannan seurantatulokset sekä toteutetun pohjavesitarkkailun tulokset. Selvitys on tehtävä viiden vuoden kuluttua hankkeen valmistumisesta.

Selvitys ja esitys lupamääräysten määräaikaiseksi tarkistamiseksi tulee toimittaa Länsi- ja Sisä-Suomen aluehallintovirastolle viimeistään puolen vuoden kuluttua selvityksen valmistumisesta. Aluehallintovirasto voi niiden perusteella tarvittaessa tarkistaa täytön ja rannan välisen vesialueen veden laatuun sekä pohjaveden määrään ja laatuun vaikuttavia lupamääräyksiä. Selvityksen tulokset tulee lisäksi toimittaa tiedoksi Pirkanmaan ELY-keskukselle ja Tampereen kaupungin ympäristönsuojeluviranomaiselle.

41a. Luvan saajan tulee tarkkailla täyttötöiden ja siltojen rakentamisen vaikutuksia pohjaveden laatuun lupamääräyksessä 39 tarkoitetun tarkkailuohjelmaehdotuksen mukaisesti. Tarkkailuohjelmaehdotuksen viiden havaintoputken lisäksi on tarkkailua tehtävä neljästä putkesta, joiden tulee sijaita rantaviivan ja Hyhkyn vedenottamon välillä, pohjaveden virtausreiteillä. Tarkkailua on tehtävä neljästi vuodessa kaikista tarkkailupisteistä otettavista pohjavesinäytteistä. Isotooppianalyysit on tehtävä kahdesti vuodessa. Luvan saajan tulee esittää Pirkanmaan ELY-keskuksen hyväksyttäväksi ehdotus tarkkailuun lisättävien putkien tarkemmasta sijainnista viimeistään kaksi kuukautta ennen täyttötöiden aloittamista.

2. Muilta osin valituslupahakemus hylätään. Korkein hallinto-oikeus ei siten anna ratkaisua valituksiin muilta kuin kohdassa 1 tarkoitetuilta osin.

3. Vaatimus katselmuksen järjestämisestä hylätään.

4. Vaatimus oikeudenkäyntikulujen korvaamisesta hylätään.

5. Lausuminen täytäntöönpanoa koskevasta vaatimuksesta raukeaa."

----------


## laurira

VR:n esitelmä paikallisliikennepäivillä Tampereella. Liikennöintiallianssi on siirtymässä tuotantoon ensi vuoden alusta, kun kehitysvaihe päättyy tämän vuoden lopussa.  VR oppimassa uutta toimintatapaa.

"Ensimmäisiä allianssimuotoisia liikennepalvelun hankintoja Euroopassa"

https://paikallisliikenneliitto.fi/w...Siikonen-1.pdf

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Avoimen datan tilastopuolella näkyisi (15.12.2021) viitteitä siitä, että vaunulla TRO01 on ainakin ollut tarkoitus kulkea tänä aamuna linjalla 3. Kulkuneuvojen reaaliaikaisia liikkeitä näyttävällä kartalla vaunu ei kuitenkaan näy (mutta toisaalta yksi vaunu puuttuu). Itse en ole juuri lainkaan nähnyt vaunua 01 edes näillä sähköisillä palveluilla, paitsi kerran, ja siitäkin on reilu kuukausi aikaa (11.11.). Ilmeisesti tämä Lajinsa ensimmäinen liikkuu edelleen pääasiassa testauksien merkeissä?
> 
> EDIT: päivitys klo 07:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:18 ----------
> 
> Jatketaan sillä tavoin että linjojen 1 ja 3 vaunut olivat seitsemän jälkeen datan mukaan muita kuin aamun ensimmäisellä liikennöintitunnilla esiintynyt TRO01. Sen tilalle on ilmeisesti tullut ensimmäisen kierroksen jälkeen jokin toinen vaunu.


Jatkan tästä. Tänään 22.12.2021 TRO01 näkyy jälleen avointa dataa hyödyntävällä joukkoliikennevälineiden reaaliaikaisia liikkeitä kuvaavalla kartalla. Vaunu 01 on datan tietojen mukaan lähtenyt Hervantajärveltä klo 5:29 linjalla 3. Kaikki havaintoni vaunusta 01 ovat todella harvalukuisia.

----------


## Bussimies

16.12.2021 KHO:n antama lopullinen päätös, jonka myötä Näsisaari voidaan rakentaa, kumosi tarpeen selvittää vaihtoehtoisia reittilinjauksia Santalahden ja Hiedanrannan väliselle osuudelle. Jonkinlaista varautumista epätodennäköiseen, mutta mahdolliseen kielteiseen päätökseenkin ehdittiin kuitenkin tehdä, sillä kaupunkiympäristön palvelualueen johtajan viranhaltijapäätös paljastaa, että alustavia tarkasteluja Vaitinaron alueelle tilattiin ja tehtiin marraskuun aikana.

Linkki viranhaltijapäätökseen: 
https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vir...hankin(231375)

----------


## laurira

> 16.12.2021 KHO:n antama lopullinen päätös, jonka myötä Näsisaari voidaan rakentaa, kumosi tarpeen selvittää vaihtoehtoisia reittilinjauksia Santalahden ja Hiedanrannan väliselle osuudelle. Jonkinlaista varautumista epätodennäköiseen, mutta mahdolliseen kielteiseen päätökseenkin ehdittiin kuitenkin tehdä, sillä kaupunkiympäristön palvelualueen johtajan viranhaltijapäätös paljastaa, että alustavia tarkasteluja Vaitinaron alueelle tilattiin ja tehtiin marraskuun aikana.
> 
> Linkki viranhaltijapäätökseen: 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vir...hankin(231375)


Totta kai kaupunki joutui lisäämään kustannuksia, kun tästä KHO:n päätöksestä ei kuulunut mitään edes valitusluvan osalta. Mutta asia siis ratkesi yllättäen sekä valitusluvan (vain kohta 1) että päätöksen osalta.

----------


## laurira

Rakennussopimus raitiotien osasta 2B on nyt allekirjoitettu

"Raitiotieallienssi on solminut viiden tuottajan kanssa sopimukset Tampereen raitiotien rakentamisesta Santalahden ja Lentävänniemen välille. Varsinainen rakentaminen voi alkaa jo alkuvuodesta."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008510138.html

----------


## killerpop

Aamulehti tiesi jo eilen 7.1. kertoa, että liikenneturvallisuuden parantamiseksi on muutamaa risteystä jouduttu fiksaamaan: https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008523981.html

----------


## laurira

Viidakkoa Lielahteen ?

"Nyt jo voi ennustaa, että muuta liikennettä odottaa jälleen sompailu alati muuttuvien työmaiden viidakossa."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/paakirjoitu...008546052.html

----------


## laurira

Pyhällönpuistossa aloitellaan rakentamistyöt

"Tampereen kaupunki aloittaa puiden kaadon Lentävänniemen Pyhällönpuistossa maanantaina 24. tammikuuta. Puita poistetaan myöhemmin keväällä alkavaa raitiotien rakentamista varten. Töiden kesto on arviolta kolme päivää. Pyhällönpuiston alueelle rakennetaan raitiotien länsiosan päätepysäkki sekä vaunujen raiteenvaihtopaikka."

https://raitiotieallianssi.fi/tiedot...amista-varten/

----------


## Bussimies

Tampereen raitiotien kakkososa etenee. Rakennustyöt myös jälkimmäisellä osuudella Santalahdesta Lentävänniemeen ovat alkaneet. TRO tiedottaa, että kakkososaa varten tilataan viisi uutta raitiovaunua. Vaunut otetaan käyttöön vuonna 2024, jolloin osuus Lentävänniemeen saakka avataan. Tarkempi avaamisaikataulu riippuu Näsisaaren täyttötöiden etenemistahdista ja siitä tiedotetaan tuonnempana. Edeltävä osuus Pyynikintorilta Santalahteen avataan liikenteelle 7.8.2023 ja koeajot osuudella alkavat heinäkuussa 2023. 

Nykyinen kalusto (20 vaunua) riittää Santalahden jatkeen liikennöintiin. Nykyliikenne sitoo 15 vaunua, Santalahti vaatii kaksi lisävaunua. Varavaunuja jäisi siis 3 kappaletta.

TRO:n tiedote: 
https://www.epressi.com/tiedotteet/l...alouksiin.html

----------


## Melamies

On ihmetelty kun Tampereella ei autoilijoiden yhteiselo rassejen kanssa luonaa, mutta vaikeaa näyttää olevan nyssejenkin kanssa. Ongelmana eivät olekaan rasset, vaan joko liikennejärjestelyt tai autoilijat?

https://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/art-2000009085082.html

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tampereen raitiotien kakkososa etenee. Rakennustyöt myös jälkimmäisellä osuudella Santalahdesta Lentävänniemeen ovat alkaneet. TRO tiedottaa, että kakkososaa varten tilataan viisi uutta raitiovaunua. Vaunut otetaan käyttöön vuonna 2024, jolloin osuus Lentävänniemeen saakka avataan.


Tilausta on laajennettu, viiden uuden vaunun sijaan hankitaankin kahdeksan (8) uutta vaunua (lisävaunujen toimitus ajoittuu keväälle 2025). Tampereen ratikan nettitiedote.

----------

